# WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold.



## marvinhess (27 Ene 2021)

Bienvenido amigo que llegas nuevo al hilo, dado que el tema es extenso voy a hacer un edit completo del post para aquel que llegue nuevo y quiera ponerse al día. Al final del resumen dejare una breve bibliografía con los artículos relacionados al hilo que hemos ido comentando, así como el artículo principal que encabezaba este hilo para que todos podáis seguir leyéndolo. También al final, antes de la bibliografía, habrá una sección FAQ (a lo largo del hilo si queréis añadir alguna pregunta a FAQ mencionadme y listo) para intentar responder a las preguntas que han sido más o menos frecuentes en el hilo y así evitar repetirnos.

*Resumen breve: *
GameStop (GME a partir de ahora) es una empresa que se dedica a la venta de videojuegos. En 2013 sus acciones tenían un valor de 53$, pasando a valer unos 3$ en 2020, en ese rango de años la empresa pierde un 95% de su valor. En ese momento llega la pandemia y sus acciones se revalorizan gracias a ciertos analistas que creen que es una empresa infravalorada y que tiene margen de mejora, en ese momento sus acciones llegan a alcanzar los 16$. Y ahí es cuando comienza la magia, algunos fondos (HF-HedgeFunds a partir de ahora) creen que esa acción ha subido demasiado y aumentan las posiciones en corto de la empresa hasta el punto de ser GME la empresa que mayor porcentaje de posiciones cortas tiene de toda la bolsa de EEUU.
Volvemos a 2019, un usuario de reddit (u/deepfuckingvalue), mete 50k a GME pensando que esas acciones se revalorizarán y comienza a compartir su movimiento a través del subreddit r/wallstreetbets. Pasan los años y alguien dentro del subreddit se da cuenta de que las posiciones que los fondos han tomado en corto son muy potentes (se habla de un 140%) y comienzan a fraguar entre todos la conclusión de que si se comienza a invertir en GME las acciones subirán y el fondo acabará perdiendo la apuesta en corto que habría realizado.
A partir de ahí el movimiento se comienza a popularizar, la empresa al ser relativamente pequeña favorece que se de el "short squeeze" (mirad lo ocurrido con Volkswagen en la bibliografía) y todos los autoproclamados "retards" comienzan a comprar opciones de compra de las acciones de GME lo que hace que su precio crezca de manera desorbitada y que los HF que se habían posicionado en corto comiencen a generar pérdidas ya que ellos habían apostado a que la acción bajaría y si o si, tienen que recomprar esas acciones al ser consideradas como un préstamo. Comienza la partida de ajedrez entre los HF (Melvin, Citadel, etc) y los pequeños accionistas de r/wallstreetbets, una partida de ajedrez que ganará el que más tiempo logre mantener su posición en caso de los retards o el que antes haga ceder al contrario (HF). Entra en juego entonces Robinhood, una app de la que posee un porcentaje nada despreciable Citadel, a través de la que los retards han comprado las opciones y cambia las reglas de la partida dando de baja la opción de compra pero dejando vender a los pequeños accionistas intentando a la desesperada que el precio de las acciones bajen, alegando problemas de liquidez. Pero los retards aguantan y llegamos al viernes con la acción a 324$ al cierre.
¿Cosas interesantes a tener en cuenta?

Los accionistas de GME son diversos y entre ellos se encuentra Blackrock, uno de los HF mas poderosos.
Han tenido repercusión mediática de ambos espectros políticos, tanto de Ted Cruz (Republicanos) como de AOC(Demócratas), así como de Elon Musk.
La motivación de los retards es pasional, e irracional (va en contra de la racionalidad de los mercados), solo quieren ver sangre.
Gracias a este movimiento han demostrado desconexión total que existe entre el valor real de las empresas y su valor de mercado, descubriendo las vergüenzas de Wall Street.
Muchos de los agentes implicados se han quitado la careta y es posible que veamos caídas en cadena de los grandes.
*FAQ:*

*¿Tiene una fecha límite la partida de ajedrez?*: No. Mientras los retards aguanten y no vendan el HF tendrá que comprar al precio que la acción se encuentre, contando en contra el tiempo para el HF ya que cada día que pasa los intereses suben y han doblado los cortos (por lo que parece).
*¿Dónde puedo seguir la cotización en directo el lunes?*: GameStop Corp. (GME)
*¿Dónde puedo seguir a WSB?*: r/wallstreetbets
*¿A qué hora abre la bolsa americana?*: A las 15:30 hora española.
*¿Qué son los cortos?:* Las posiciones bajistas o cortas son utilizadas por los inversores cuando creen que el mercado va a caer y quieren sacar rentabilidad de ello para proteger su posición cuando ven demasiada volatilidad.
Para esto, lo que se hace es tomar prestados títulos de una compañía, que tendrá que devolver en un futuro, y venderlos en el mercados como si se tratase de acciones que el inversor tuviera en su cartera. La idea es comprar de nuevo esas acciones cuando los títulos hayan caído hasta los niveles esperados para a continuación devolver esas acciones a la entidad o inversor que nos las prestó. Es lo que se conoce como una venta a crédito.
*¿Quiénes son los accionistas de GME?: *Accionistas GME
*Bibliografía:*
Quiénes son los ‘wallstreetbets’: la comunidad de Reddit que ha reventado las acciones de GameStop y trolea a Wall Street
La verdadera razón por la que Wall Street está aterrorizado por la situación de la GME (gracias por la traducción @Lego.)
How WallStreetBets Pushed GameStop Shares to the Moon
GameStop Short Interest Ratio and Short Volume
Hedge funds lose $30 billion on VW infinity squeeze
Explicación dentro del hilo sobre por qué tiene sentido el "hold". (gracias por el aporte @schopenhauer) 

*Multimedia relacionada:*
Gamestop y Wallstreetbets, análisis y lecciones de un evento histórico
Tu dinero nunca duerme: GameStop, ¿manipulación o un caso de infravaloración de libro?

Este hilo se abrió con el único propósito de analizar y comentar lo ocurrido en Wall Street y no tiene la intención de replicar el caso acaecido. Nuestro fin es méramente divulgativo.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (27 Ene 2021)

Los neoliberales pedirán que les metan en la cárcel.

Les están jodiendo el negocio.


----------



## [IΞI] (27 Ene 2021)

Estos tíos parece que están aprendiendo a hacker el sistema, vamos a tener que estar atentos


----------



## marvinhess (27 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Estos tíos parece que están aprendiendo a hacker el sistema, vamos a tener que estar atentos



Lo han hackeado por completo, además me he dado una vuelta por el subreddit y es de locos. 
Han puesto en práctica todas las supuestas teorías extremistas, que cualquiera te intenta desacreditar rápidamente con la excusa de que son extremistas, y lo jodido es que funcionan.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (27 Ene 2021)

Vamos que se dedican a pumpear acciones


----------



## willock (27 Ene 2021)

4 foreros coordinados en un chat = manada de gacelillas para los leones.

Creen de veras que estan tomando decisiones por su propio criterio y realmente están bailando al son de los putos amos del mercado. qu ellos estan utilizando a su antojo.


----------



## [IΞI] (27 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Lo han hackeado por completo, además me he dado una vuelta por el subreddit y es de locos.
> Han puesto en práctica todas las supuestas teorías extremistas, que cualquiera te intenta desacreditar rápidamente con la excusa de que son extremistas, y lo jodido es que funcionan.



Gracias por el jilo bro

Venga cabrones!! Quiero más info de esta mierda...

Cerrar el puto pornjaf por un ratete y a funcionar, traed lo que tengáis

Edit: hay jilo related

*Tema mítico* : - ATENCIÓN A LA BURBUJA DE GAMESTOP: Los gamers están a punto de romper el mercado de valores y Wall Street


----------



## willock (27 Ene 2021)

lo que hacen es mas viejo que el cagar, solo cambian las herramientas y los canales.


----------



## Esparto (27 Ene 2021)

willock dijo:


> lo que hacen es mas viejo que el cagar, solo cambian las herramientas y los canales.



Pero antes estaba restringido a unas pocas personas con influencia e información privilegiada, y ahora son mindundis que forean en cualquier cutreweb como podamos ser nosotros.


----------



## willock (27 Ene 2021)

Esparto dijo:


> Pero antes estaba restringido a unas pocas personas con influencia e información privilegiada, y ahora son mindundis que forean en cualquier cutreweb como podamos ser nosotros.



son personas con influencia e información privilegiada foreando....


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (27 Ene 2021)

Alguien me explica para tontos esto?


----------



## marvinhess (27 Ene 2021)

Peliculón, por cierto.

https://i.redd.it/8q74tg64xqd61.png


----------



## ENRABATOR (27 Ene 2021)

Por ahora van ganando pero los que mandan ya se inventaran algo u ordenaran cerrar WSB. Total, Reddit beaneaba grupos de seguidores de Trump en pleno mandato de Trump, no va a echar a unos frikis aficionados a la bolsa?


----------



## CuiBono (27 Ene 2021)

Hablo desde el total desconocimiento ¿ Se puede hacer lo mismo en el Ibex35, con por ejemplo...Abengoa que esta muerta ?


----------



## Politicoreal2 (27 Ene 2021)

Jjjj los juegos y los gatos molan


----------



## Politicoreal2 (27 Ene 2021)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Por ahora van ganando pero los que mandan ya se inventaran algo u ordenaran cerrar WSB. Total, Reddit beaneaba grupos de seguidores de Trump en pleno mandato de Trump, no va a echar a unos frikis aficionados a la bolsa?



Jjjj a este le encanta matar judios le parece genial jjjj como han cambiado las cosas jajajja


----------



## marvinhess (27 Ene 2021)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Por ahora van ganando pero los que mandan ya se inventaran algo u ordenaran cerrar WSB. Total, Reddit beaneaba grupos de seguidores de Trump en pleno mandato de Trump, no va a echar a unos frikis aficionados a la bolsa?



Ahora mismo son 2 millones y medio de usuarios, los últimos 500.000 en los últimos 3 días. Otra cosa es que ya se oigan rumores de que van a pedir que se regule todo esto, etc.

Edit:


+400K desde que escribí el mensaje.


----------



## Politicoreal2 (27 Ene 2021)

Que van a tomar medidas? Jajjajajaja ya tenemos al comunismo jajajajjaja en america aver sise independiza texas corriendo porque solo va existir libertad alli


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (27 Ene 2021)

Politicoreal2 dijo:


> Que van a tomar medidas? Jajjajajaja ya tenemos al comunismo jajajajjaja en america aver sise independiza texas corriendo porque solo va existir libertad alli



Tejas ya tiene el veneno dentro. Una pena pero es así


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Ene 2021)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Alguien me explica para tontos esto?



Cuatro Cayetanos han puesto s especular a un montón de niñosrrrrrrata y les han hecho creer que son antisistema


----------



## ENRABATOR (27 Ene 2021)

Politicoreal2 dijo:


> Jjjj a este le encanta matar judios le parece genial jjjj como han cambiado las cosas jajajja



No entiendo nada de lo que dices, a quien le encanta matar judios? y que tiene WSB que ver en eso


----------



## marvinhess (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (27 Ene 2021)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Alguien me explica para tontos esto?




"L_a influencia sobre la evolución de las acciones cotizadas en las bolsas ha cambiado mucho en los últimos años. 

Si bien hace unos años eran los grandes gurús de los mercados lo que tenían el principal peso, ahora ya han parecido nuevos actores que pueden provocar cambios al alza o a la baja de determinados valores. Elon Musk es un claro ejemplo de ello, pues sus comentarios en Twitter son una bomba de relojería que se ha trasladado a muchas cotizadas.

Con todo, Musk no deja de ser un multimillonario con gran presencia dentro de Wall Street. Sin embargo, en los últimos tiempos ha emergido una horda de inversores minoristas –que movilizan individualmente bajos capitales– que, organizadamente, están generando las oscilaciones que buscan en muchos títulos de compañías que cotizan en la bolsa.

Hay claros ejemplos: desde los traders organizados de Robinhood, hasta los* wallstreetbets* de Reddit, cuya actividad ha ido creciendo exponencialmente en los últimos meses. 

Pero es precisamente esta turba cibernética de operadores, la que comparte opiniones a través del sitio web de marcadores sociales, la que causó que *las acciones de GameStop se disparasen en Wall Street más de un 51%* el pasado 22 de enero. De hecho, la compañía cotiza por encima de los 100 dólares, lo que supone un aumento de más del 2.200% respecto al precio al que se negociaban las acciones hace un año. 

Esta empresa minorista con establecimientos físicos, se vio penalizada por la pandemia del COVID-19 y por el ascenso de las compras digitales. Hasta ahora, se conocía por su interés bajista y por la entrada de operadores en corto, una apuesta que se ha visto completamente anulada con los repuntes recientes. 

¿Qué sucedió entonces? Una comunidad de Reddit, llamado Wall Street Bets (WSB), que aglutina a más de 1,8 millones de autoproclamados “degenerados” inversores, que pretenden buscar los mejores valores y opciones, han debatido fervientemente en los últimos tiempos la posibilidad de invertir en GameStop esperando cualquier indicio de noticias alcistas para catalizar una compra.

El ruido generado dentro de este subreddit (subforo) ha conseguido, sorteando cualquier principio básico de la inversión, disparar a la compañía en bolsa basándose en ruido de mercado. 

*“WSB está haciendo caer a Wall Street por sí solo. El poder para el maldito pueblo. Estoy muy orgulloso de todos vosotros, retrasados analfabetos”*, comentó uno de los usuarios del foro, enlazando a una noticia que explicaba que los “vendedores en corto” de GameStop registraron pérdidas en un solo día de 1.600 millones de dólares.

La nueva generación de inversores y sus estrategias comerciales recuerda a la burbuja de las puntocom, donde aparecían blogs y salas de chat sobre acciones en las que entrar y salir. Los mercados se encuentran en un momento de euforia, con una alta dosis de volatilidad y movimientos abruptos, especialmente en el sector tecnológico. 

Estos nuevos operadores han encontrado en ese subforo una excusa perfecta para compartir opiniones de inversión y entrar coordinadamente para generar tendencias. Los fines son puramente especulativos y lo sienten como un juego más. Un puro divertimento sin atender a los parámetros básicos de la inversión. 

*“Lo que ha ocurrido con la acción de GameStop es un recordatorio de cómo los tiempos están cambiando. Un nuevo ejército de traders no centrados en las valoraciones, sino en oportunidades alcistas que ven en el Wall Street Bets de Reddit, Youtubers, TikTokers o miembros Robinhood”*, expone Ed Moya, analista de Oanda, en una reciente nota.

Estos nuevos operadores han encontrado en ese subforo una excusa perfecta para compartir opiniones de inversión y entrar coordinadamente para generar tendencias. Los fines son puramente especulativos y lo sienten como un juego más. Un puro divertimento sin atender a los parámetros básicos de la inversión. 

*“Lo que ha ocurrido con la acción de GameStop es un recordatorio de cómo los tiempos están cambiando. Un nuevo ejército de traders no centrados en las valoraciones, sino en oportunidades alcistas que ven en el Wall Street Bets de Reddit, Youtubers, TikTokers o miembros Robinhood”*, expone Ed Moya, analista de Oanda, en una reciente nota.

*“Puede repetirse en el tiempo, por lo que cabe esperarse movimientos volátiles en algunos valores en los que se centren, y lo curioso es que el regulador (SEC) terminará tomando cartas en el asunto”*, concluyen estos expertos."
_

‘wallstreetbets’ de Reddit: qué hacen para influir en la bolsa | Business Insider España


----------



## LionelHutz (27 Ene 2021)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> "L_a influencia sobre la evolución de las acciones cotizadas en las bolsas ha cambiado mucho en los últimos años.
> 
> Si bien hace unos años eran los grandes gurús de los mercados lo que tenían el principal peso, ahora ya han parecido nuevos actores que pueden provocar cambios al alza o a la baja de determinados valores. Elon Musk es un claro ejemplo de ello, pues sus comentarios en Twitter son una bomba de relojería que se ha trasladado a muchas cotizadas.
> 
> ...



mmm...
son capaces de subir puntualmente una acción. Pero son capaces de generar una tendencia o caera en picado tal y como desean los bajistas?


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2021)

Ya lo dijo Peter Lynch hace mas de 30 años, cuando compras acciones el límite de caída es 0, cuando te posiciones en corto, el límite de subida es Infinito.


----------



## Bimbo (27 Ene 2021)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Alguien me explica para tontos esto?



Imagina si en forocoches se pusieran todos de acuerda para comprar una accion que ademas no tiene un volumen altisimo, pues influiran en subir la cotizacion. Es como actuar como una ballena a base de que se coordinan muchos pececitos


----------



## ray merryman (27 Ene 2021)

Son como los gurús de burbuja pero acertando


----------



## pivonazo (27 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> Hablo desde el total desconocimiento ¿ Se puede hacer lo mismo en el Ibex35, con por ejemplo...Abengoa que esta muerta ?



Claro que se puede , pero el 99% de aquí son unos maricones que mucho hablan y poco hacen . Eso es lo que nos diferencia de foros enormes como reddit o 4chan . 4chan tuvo varios momentos de gloria donde todo el mundo se juntó e hicieron cosas brutales . Ahora es el turno de reddit . Pero burbuja , siendo foro de referencia anti-estado , anti-langostas , no movemos ningun dedo al respecto. Que pena .


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (27 Ene 2021)

Vaya, ahora ya no les gusta el mercado a estos hijos de puta.


Aquí tendríamos que hacer lo mismo. Alguien que esté puesto en el tema sabe si podemos reventar a algunos inversores rojos patrios?? Cuántos burbuinversores harían falta? Cuánto capital necesitaríamos?


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (27 Ene 2021)

Me molan las explicaciones con metáforas . Muy bien traídas.

Lo MÁS peligroso para este sistema es que cunda la DESAFECCIÓN. Al Rubius le espera un CALVARIO que ni en las galeras de BEN-HUR.

Solo espero que el asunto de los que se van a Andorra aquí sea solo el pistoletazo para joder al sistema. En USA debe ser hackeada la bolsa. Aquí el sistema de pensiones vía seguridad social.


----------



## skinnyemail (27 Ene 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Imagina si en forocoches se pusieran todos de acuerda para comprar una accion que ademas no tiene un volumen altisimo, pues influiran en subir la cotizacion. Es como actuar como una ballena a base de que se coordinan muchos pececitos



El resumen sería que han inflado el precio de las acciones coordinandose entre miles de personas comprando entre todos y diciendo que son la polla para que suban?


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (27 Ene 2021)

Tanto peso tienen?


----------



## hijodepantera (27 Ene 2021)

¿ya han salido komanchero,daputi y la demás morralla roja defendiendo a sus amos de Wall street?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (27 Ene 2021)

Lo cojonudo de todo esto: tanto estudio sobre la racionalidad de los mercados, para esto.


----------



## Bimbo (27 Ene 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> El resumen sería que han inflado el precio de las acciones coordinandose entre miles de personas comprando entre todos y diciendo que son la polla para que suban?



Si


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ene 2021)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Alguien me explica para tontos esto?



un listo se busca a un rebaño de tontos para que hagan lo que el quiere, vamos lo de siempre...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> El resumen sería que han inflado el precio de las acciones coordinandose entre miles de personas comprando entre todos y diciendo que son la polla para que suban?



Eso es un resumen simplista.

Lo que han hecho los milenials es atacar, con los cheques limosna de 600$ que les da la FED a cambio de condenarles a la pobreza eterna y al paro por deslocalización de las empresas, a un fondo de inversión que estaba sobreexpuesto mediante cortos en una empresa que, aunque estaba en decadencia, se sabía que iba a ser terminada de destruir por las medidas dictatoriales que los gobiernos comunistas de occidente iban a adoptar contra la libertad de movimiento de los ciudadanos. Gamestop estaba cotizando en mínimos y con una cantidad de cortos equivalente al 140% de sus acciones, ahí es nada.

Es inteligente, es audaz y es lo que deberían hacer sistemáticamente para terminar con esta puta dictadura y con el monopolio del Estado corrupto a la hora de imprimir dinero. Ojalá continuen después con los cines, las agencias de viajes y las aerolineas, que son los otros sectores en los que los fondos con acceso a información privilegiada han intentado enriquecerse inflándose a cortos con la connivencia de los estados dictatoriales.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> Hablo desde el total desconocimiento ¿ Se puede hacer lo mismo en el Ibex35, con por ejemplo...Abengoa que esta muerta ?



cuanto mas muerta mas facil, si mezclas dos masas de agua a distinta temperatura, la temperatura resultante estara mas cerca de la temperatura que tenia la mas abundante, en las acciones no es asi, basta con que una accion se intercambie a un precio para que todas las acciones adquieran ese precio, es como si el oceano esta a 3º, echas una gota de agua a 20º y todo el oceano se pone a 20º...


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Ene 2021)

La bolsa es una estafa para pringaos.
Estos pollos lo están demostrando, además de devolvérsela.
Veremos cómo acaba todo, pero pillo palomitas, porque va a estar muy divertido.
Lo mismo acaba con la eliminación de las bolsas y cambiando el paradigma del mercado, hacia algo que VERDADERAMENTE pueda llamarse MERCADO, y no la estafa falso-liberal-comunistoide de ricos y amigotes que tienen montada.


----------



## sirpask (27 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Estos tíos parece que están aprendiendo a hacker el sistema, vamos a tener que estar atentos



Lo que han hecho es unirse, te juntas con 100.000 personas o mas con unas reglas basicas, sin interferencias politicas y te puedes llevar por delante a una cotizada.

El poder de la red.


----------



## hijodepantera (27 Ene 2021)

Es lo que llevo preguntando toda la mañana y no encuentro nada.
A ver, Burry llevaba dos millones de acciones (compradas en el 19) no se hasta que punto todo esto lo ha perpetrado él, pero tampoco me extrañaría.
Por favor si alguien tiene mas datos que los ponga.


----------



## marvinhess (27 Ene 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Es lo que llevo preguntando toda la mañana y no encuentro nada.
> A ver, Burry llevaba dos millones de acciones (compradas en el 19) no se hasta que punto todo esto lo ha perpetrado él, pero tampoco me extrañaría.
> Por favor si alguien tiene mas datos que los ponga.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Ene 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Lo cojonudo de todo esto: tanto estudio sobre *la racionalidad de los mercados*, para esto.



Eso sólo se lo creen los memos.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Ene 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> un listo se busca a un rebaño de tontos para que hagan lo que el quiere, vamos lo de siempre...



Vas a llevar razón!!!





marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 556215


----------



## hijodepantera (27 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 556215



Si si, gracias, de verdad, pero yo lo que quisiera saber sobre toda esta trama y mi pésimo ingles no me permite profundizar es realmente que pinta Burry en esto, osea ha sido un churro o este tipo estaba detrás de todo esto desde el principio.
Si la ha hecho él, más lo de las subprime...ya tardamos en ponernos cortos en Tesla.


----------



## marvinhess (27 Ene 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Si si, gracias, de verdad, pero yo lo que quisiera saber sobre toda esta trama y mi pésimo ingles no me permite profundizar es realmente que pinta Burry en esto, osea ha sido un churro o este tipo estaba detrás de todo esto desde el principio.
> Si la ha hecho él, más lo de las subprime...ya tardamos en ponernos cortos en Tesla.



Pues Reddit es un sitio jodido, no se puede identificar quién coño anda detrás del usuario que publica. Es igual que si el presidente de Abengoa se hace un usuario en Burbuja y nos convence para hacer lo mismo, no tendremos nunca ni idea de si ha sido él.

Edit: El tema es que al hacerlo, es evidente que no le ha hecho falta mucho poder de convencimiento porque todos los que han entrado al plan han salido ganando.

Edit2: +400K usuarios en lo que va de mañana


----------



## El Gran Cid (27 Ene 2021)

Otra:

Blackberry también explota en bolsa: desde WallStreetBets en Reddit empujan a repetir el caso Gamestop


----------



## ashe (27 Ene 2021)

Pelicula basada en hechos reales - "titulo de la película"

Solo han hecho lo que los de siempre han hecho y me alegro por ello demostrando que un mal solo es substituido por otro mal peor


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Pues Reddit es un sitio jodido, no se puede identificar quién coño anda detrás del usuario que publica. Es igual que si el presidente de Abengoa se hace un usuario en Burbuja y nos convence para hacer lo mismo, no tendremos nunca ni idea de si ha sido él.



Ya. Pero esto empieza a oler. El tipo le ha cogido el tranquillo, y no es tonto.


----------



## hijodepantera (27 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Pues Reddit es un sitio jodido, no se puede identificar quién coño anda detrás del usuario que publica. Es igual que si el presidente de Abengoa se hace un usuario en Burbuja y nos convence para hacer lo mismo, no tendremos nunca ni idea de si ha sido él.



Pues intuyo que esto no es tan romántico como parece y si una autentica genialidad.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Ene 2021)

Cuándo no ha sido así?... Ah sí! cuando había liberales? es decir NUNCA!
Siempre hemos vivido en un mundo de ratas ni siquiera comunistas sino pseudocomunistas!


----------



## hijodepantera (27 Ene 2021)

Pues no se la razón ya que los liberales no estamos en contra de la ley si no de que el estado nos imponga su ley.
Muchos aun no lo sabéis pero para vivir bajo el imperio de la ley no es necesario el estado ni sanguijuela ni parasito alguno.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Ene 2021)

ashe dijo:


> Pelicula basada en hechos reales - "titulo de la película"
> 
> Solo han hecho lo que los de siempre han hecho y me alegro por ello demostrando que un mal solo es substituido por otro mal peor



Hace falta ser canelos para tragarse estos cuentos. La uña del meñique de un dedo de un solo fondo mueve más pasta que todo el patrimonio de todos los foreros juntos de reddit.

Y mueven el mercado .... tururú. Estos son los mismos de siempre desplumando a los mismos de siempre.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Ene 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> El resumen sería que han inflado el precio de las acciones coordinandose entre miles de personas comprando entre todos y diciendo que son la polla para que suban?



Y luego al venderlas el valor .... se mantiene mmmjuuuaaaaa. No se lo cree ni su puta madre


----------



## sirpask (27 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Igual lo que lo está haciendo masivo o por lo que se estén apuntando muchos es que es todo un ataque a su línea de flotación
> 
> Para una movida de estas se podría pescar hasta en forocoches, solo la posibilidad de contratacar ya me seduce
> 
> Qué podríamos hacer nosotros?



El problema de burbujear un valor, no es entrar... Es salir.


----------



## marvinhess (27 Ene 2021)

El tema ha sido tal que así...evidentemente aun habrá mucha gente que se quiera subir al barco pero el tema de las burbujas está claro, habrá muchos que salgan perdiendo entrando ahora. El que lo inició si se ha ido de dedicando a trazar la estrategia y luego vende poco a poco no irá mal del todo...


----------



## [IΞI] (27 Ene 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> El problema de burbujear un valor, no es entrar... Es salir.



Salir con profits

Y alomojó a día de hoy sería más interesante pumpear criptos de baja capitalización

Pero me da que este jilo tiene más visitas por la troleada y el jaque al sistema que se acaban de sacar estos tíos que de foreros traders


----------



## la_trotona (27 Ene 2021)

Si han perdido unos cuantos que estaban a corto, merece mucho la pena la trolleada.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Ene 2021)

Y lo mejor, la campaña de publicidad que están haciéndoles. Os creéis todo de todo.


----------



## Amapizpis (27 Ene 2021)

Ha sido brutal, antes participaba mucho en ese subreddit pero hace meses deje de entrar, pena habermelo perdido.

Ahora ya no entro, los ultimos en entrar seran los que pagaran la fiesta del resto.


----------



## Freeman (27 Ene 2021)

Pump & dump de toda la vida, los _shitcoiners _saben bien de qué va el asunto.


----------



## poppom (27 Ene 2021)

Si es tan sencillo que vayan a por la próxima con más número de cortos y repitan operación


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (27 Ene 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Eso sólo se lo creen los memos.



Y que paguen talegadas por ello, sólo lo confirma.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Ene 2021)

En todo caso, no controlados. Si a eso lo llamas irracional, tú mismo. Serás muy rojo, como la mayoría en este sitio.


----------



## Play_91 (27 Ene 2021)

A wall street lo van a trollear en cuanto se usen ordenadores cuánticos con tecnología de fuera de la tierra.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 Ene 2021)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Los neoliberales pedirán que les metan en la cárcel.
> 
> Les están jodiendo el negocio.



Por mí encantado, hay que ser hijoputa para ponerte a negociar con la empresa de otro.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 Ene 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> El resumen sería que han inflado el precio de las acciones coordinandose entre miles de personas comprando entre todos y diciendo que son la polla para que suban?



La cosa es que un fondo de inversión se las compró a Game Stop y cuando se les acabe el contrato están obligados a devolver las acciones, todo el mundo en EEUU sabe que GS está a un paso de venirse a la mierda y no valer nada, el fondo de inversión intenta vender bajo y luego comprar aún mas bajo para obtener beneficio en el proceso, lo que no se esperaba es que un grupo de tarados de reddit les diese el venazo de empezar a comprar por comprar, a ver si sube y les jode el chiringuito al fondo de inversiones, y resulta que les está jodiendo el chiringuito, cuando acabe el contrato con GS tienen la obligación de comprar de nuevo las acciones (sin importar el precio de estas) y devolvérselas a GS. Alerta spoiler: el fondo se va a la ruina. Y yo me alegro, que se jodan los buitres.


----------



## Lego. (27 Ene 2021)

Acojonante. "Weaponized autism" 

La pequeña venganza de los parias.


Lo estoy disfrutando. Qué puto nivel. 

Por cierto. Unos foreros doblegando a fondos de WallSt y en burbuja no tiene ni chincheta. Somos unos paletos pretenciosos, la verdad.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (27 Ene 2021)

Si lo he entendido bien, el que se forra es el que recomienda la compra en el blog.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Bueno no se cuando va a explotar esto, pero hoy me voy con los euros a casa.


----------



## Lego. (27 Ene 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Si es tan sencillo que vayan a por la próxima con más número de cortos y repitan operación



Parece que Blackberry y Blockbusters.


----------



## marvinhess (27 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Parece que Blackberry y Blockbusters.



"Un dia muy bajista de la bolsa, en general" jajajajajajaja

Yo creo que lo que más les jode es que han expuesto claramente la poca relación que tiene el actual sistema con la supuesta "realidad". Que va contra toda lógica pero vivimos en un sistema que lo permite.


----------



## willock (27 Ene 2021)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Si lo he entendido bien, el que se forra es el que recomienda la compra en el blog.



el que se forra es el listo (como siempre) la borregada envuelta en consignas de revolución, tumbar al poderoso, que sangren los ricos..Etc. son los tontos útiles que como mucho se llevarán una camiseta de "yo estuve allí" y el resto de sus vidas recordaran la batallita de "cuando jodimos a los ricos" 

*Bonus track:* No hagáis comparaciones con un partido político de reciente creación en España que os conozco y sois muy cabrones.


----------



## Zoeric (27 Ene 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> El resumen sería que han inflado el precio de las acciones coordinandose entre miles de personas comprando entre todos y diciendo que son la polla para que suban?



Que va, ni siquiera dicen que son la polla, ellos saben que la compañía es un truño.
Ellos lo único que hacen es mofarse y nutrirse de Melvin Capital y Citron que son los que van cortos. Se ve que están palmando del orden de 2000M$ al día.

Ya son 2,9millones de usuarios y sale peña de todo el mundo al grito de ¡quiero ser retrasado!

Los que no se mofan de Melvin, se dedican a poner consignas, la más usada, to da Moon!
Aunque con la arenga de ayer de Musk, también se lleva mucho el ¡To da Saturn!

Dicen que no van a parar hasta que llegue a 1000$ ahora mismo está en 369$ sobre un +150% hoy.

Uno que está metiendo los ahorros de su vida, otro que lo que ha ganado en un año en McDonals, otro que lo va a usar para la universidad, otro que le ha cambiado la vida a sus 20 años...van apalancadisimos algunos...muy americano todo..
Vamos, que da para peli.
El desenlace muy pronto en sus pantallas.


----------



## Zoeric (27 Ene 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Si es tan sencillo que vayan a por la próxima con más número de cortos y repitan operación



Están en ello ya...AMC sube ahora un 220%

El grito...GME & AMC to da Moon (varios cohetes)


----------



## Desencantado (27 Ene 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Son como los gurús de burbuja pero acertando



Como El Promotor pero sabiendo de lo que habla.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

*Nokia y BlackBerry a tope *


----------



## Desencantado (27 Ene 2021)

Anarcoultracapitalismo. Curioso.


----------



## austral (27 Ene 2021)

Tras Gamestop, Nokia, Blackberry....ahora parece que "apuestan" por Virgin (SPCE), voy a por ella. Hoy subida, y mañana igual abre con un +100%, las ordenes se acumulan por el efecto llamada de Reddit


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

AMC ha parado?


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (27 Ene 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> un listo se busca a un rebaño de tontos para que hagan lo que el quiere, vamos lo de siempre...



Claro, tontos nivel votar PP para que te roben. Jajajajaja se ponen de acuerdo dos millones de tíos para forrarse y según tu ¿son tontos? Claro que si campeón.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Entro a Kodak


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (27 Ene 2021)

Molaría trolear a bajistas patrios de esta forma. Habéis visto chicharros candidatos?


----------



## Perro Viejo (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Death Rider from Krieg dijo:


> Molaría trolear a bajistas patrios de esta forma. Habéis visto chicharros candidatos?



En el pacoibex tenemos surtido


----------



## Lego. (27 Ene 2021)

"we can remain retarded for longer than they can stay solvent!" 

JAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJA es lo mejor del año.


----------



## austral (27 Ene 2021)

austral dijo:


> Tras Gamestop, Nokia, Blackberry....ahora parece que "apuestan" por Virgin (SPCE), voy a por ella. Hoy subida, y mañana igual abre con un +100%, las ordenes se acumulan por el efecto llamada de Reddit



Posiblemente a Virgin (54$) la veamos antes de que acabe la semana cerca de los 100$, y Nokia tambien disparada


----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Ene 2021)

Los van a dejar confiarse y luego les meterán un pollazo épico. 
Espero sentado con las palomitas.


----------



## [IΞI] (27 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Acojonante. "Weaponized autism"
> 
> La pequeña venganza de los parias.
> 
> ...



El primer coment es épico...

Huele a jilo mítico


----------



## Desencantado (27 Ene 2021)

Cambiarán la regulación, pero el fondo en cuestión se puede dar por jodido.


----------



## marvinhess (27 Ene 2021)

En fin, no todo son hijos de puta


----------



## Lukatovic (27 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> *Nokia y BlackBerry a tope *



Venga me animo a meter una orden a Nokia.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Venga me animo a meter una orden a Nokia.



Te deja?


----------



## Lukatovic (27 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Te deja?



Si, en el ADR de usa.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (27 Ene 2021)

éste es Gabriel Plotkin... el dueño de Melvin Capital Management que está perdiendo hasta los gayumbos









ohh vey... shut it down.


----------



## Larata (27 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Estos tíos parece que están aprendiendo a hacker el sistema, vamos a tener que estar atentos



Pues a mi me parece que hacen lo mismo que Vanguard, Black Rock y State Street pero a pequeña escala.


----------



## Larata (27 Ene 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> El resumen sería que han inflado el precio de las acciones coordinandose entre miles de personas comprando entre todos y diciendo que son la polla para que suban?



Sí pero cuando los grandes han vendido acciones prestadas que vuelven a pedir prestadas y venden esperando que caigan recomprar más barato y ganar dinero. Con lo que se han arruinado.


----------



## Larata (27 Ene 2021)

Yo soy liberal y me estoy partiendo la polla con esto. De regular nada.


----------



## Discordante (27 Ene 2021)

Muy interesante. Parece una partida de poquer sin limites donde los fondos se han lanzado de cabeza apostando por una jugada que creian segura pero se han encontrado con otros jugadores que no paran de subir la apuesta y estan subiendola tanto que el fondo, pese a tener buena mano, pueda verse obligado a renunciar a todo lo apostado porque tal vez no pueda seguir subiendo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ene 2021)

El bastón del Caduceo dijo:


> Claro, tontos nivel votar PP para que te roben. Jajajajaja se ponen de acuerdo dos millones de tíos para forrarse y según tu ¿son tontos? Claro que si campeón.



pero ya han vendido?...


----------



## Lukatovic (27 Ene 2021)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Venga me animo a meter una orden a Nokia.



Pues me ha entrado, a ver que tal, de momento ya gano un 5%.


----------



## Lukatovic (27 Ene 2021)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Pues me ha entrado, a ver que tal, de momento ya gano un 5%.



Ah, no que ya está a más de 7$, ya no se ni lo que gano...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Ah, no que ya está a más de 7$, ya no se ni lo que gano...



Si te sobra algo:

*Naked Brand Group Ltd (NAKD)*


----------



## damnit (27 Ene 2021)

Por cada 12$ que la acción sube, los hdp de Melvin palman 1000M$

ESTO SÍ QUE ME NUTRE. ESTAMOS ANTE UN LEHMAN BROTHERS 2.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ene 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Por cada 12$ que la acción sube, los hdp de Melvin palman 1000M$
> 
> ESTO SÍ QUE ME NUTRE. ESTAMOS ANTE UN LEHMAN BROTHERS 2.



BB esta despegando 

BlackBerry Limited (BB) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Alan__ (27 Ene 2021)

Quye sejoda, como podemos invertir para aprovehcarnos y hacer lo mismo?


----------



## [IΞI] (27 Ene 2021)

Melvin Capital, el fondo señalado por la comunidad WallStreetBets de Reddit, cierra sus posiciones en corto en GameStop con pérdidas multimillonarias

Melvin Capital retira su apuesta contra GameStop tras la revuelta de inversores desde un foro de Reddit


----------



## Lukatovic (27 Ene 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> Quye sejoda, como podemos invertir para aprovehcarnos y hacer lo mismo?



Compra en tu broker NOK:xyns


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Ene 2021)

A ver esto a medio plazo no tiene futuro pero es el mayor ataque al establishment desde hace eones.

Están usando las herramientas del sistema, nada de manifas ni chorradas. 

Analizan fondos que se han puesto corto, acciones baratas para que puedan comprar varias con poco dinero.

La jugada es que no sólo los que se ponen cortos pierden, sino que en una primera fase antes de ejecutarse el margin call COMPRAN acciones de esa compañía para mantener el ratio, lo cual redunda en la compra de acciones. Por consiguiente 4 mataos consiguen que los fondos en corto compren acciones que están pumpeando y a la vez aumenten el riesgo y la posibilidad de perdidas.

Ahora están diciendo de hacer hodl y no vender y bueno, como es money que viene de la pseudo RBU que hay en USA, tampoco hace tanta pupa no pillar 1k dólares de beneficio si has metido 500.

Ojo, que si esto mañana es a nivel mundial la ostia puede ser gorda. Cualquier panoli de cualquier sitio puede gastarse 25 dólares en tocar los huevos, multiplica eso por millones de personas con brokers con acceso a bolsas mundiales. 

Ya se ha visto como han cerrado la cotización 9 veces, y como algunos brokers se han "estropeado"... Y ya hablan de lo peligroso que puede ser una RBU... Lo de hoy es más importante que docenas de manis con cócteles molotov.


----------



## juanker (27 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Melvin Capital, el fondo señalado por la comunidad WallStreetBets de Reddit, cierra sus posiciones en corto en GameStop con pérdidas multimillonarias
> 
> Melvin Capital retira su apuesta contra GameStop tras la revuelta de inversores desde un foro de Reddit



Fake news de los medios de incomunicación para que los pringuis hagan panic sell.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Ene 2021)

juanker dijo:


> Fake news de los medios de incomunicación para que los pringuis hagan panic sell.



Ya están diciendo de hacer hodl. Mucha gente ha metido 4 perras, la mayoría del regalito de Trump (no es dinero 'sudado').

Si la avaricia no lo estreopea pueden hacer pupa a varios fondos... Y ojo a nivel mundial... Todos podemos comprar en usa.


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> La cosa es que un fondo de inversión se las compró a Game Stop y cuando se les acabe el contrato están obligados a devolver las acciones, todo el mundo en EEUU sabe que GS está a un paso de venirse a la mierda y no valer nada, el fondo de inversión intenta vender bajo y luego comprar aún mas bajo para obtener beneficio en el proceso, lo que no se esperaba es que un grupo de tarados de reddit les diese el venazo de empezar a comprar por comprar, a ver si sube y les jode el chiringuito al fondo de inversiones, y resulta que les está jodiendo el chiringuito, cuando acabe el contrato con GS tienen la obligación de comprar de nuevo las acciones (sin importar el precio de estas) y devolvérselas a GS. Alerta spoiler: el fondo se va a la ruina. Y yo me alegro, que se jodan los buitres.





Lego. dijo:


> Acojonante. "Weaponized autism"
> 
> La pequeña venganza de los parias.
> 
> ...





¿¿¿Qué grandes, no???


La verdad es que Burbuja es muy rancia y sin ideas. Forocoches mismo nos pasa por encima cada dos por tres.


----------



## INE (27 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿¿¿Qué grandes, no???
> 
> 
> La verdad es que Burbuja es muy rancia y sin ideas. Forocoches mismo nos pasa por encima cada dos por tres.



Supongo que es la edad media del foro, aquí hay mucho "pollavieja" con poca energía. Ya se sabe que la edad aplaca.


----------



## Discordante (27 Ene 2021)

Me pregunto cuantas demandas podrian llegar despues de algo asi. El fondo tal vez no haya podido recomprar las acciones para devolverlas si todo el mundo estaba comprando y pocos vendian, o se han pensado que esto iba a ser cosa de un dia de subidas y han aguantado sin recomprar y ahora no pueden permitirselo, por lo que el propietario que presto la accion ahora se queda sin ella (con el valor actualizado) y seguramente tenga que denunciar al fondo.

En cuanto el fondo se retire o acepte las perdidas y el entusiamos por la victoria desaparezca y la accion empieze a flaquear va a ser un salvese quien pueda bestial. Algun habil se va a forrar con la subida y luego si no le tiembla el pulso en la baja se pondra corto y volvera a forrarse.


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> Supongo que es la edad media del foro, aquí hay mucho "pollavieja" con poca energía. Ya se sabe que la edad aplaca.




Cierto, llevo un año dándome cuenta de que la edad media aquí es muy elevada. Escriben como niños pero son jubilados o casi.


----------



## Tujaman (27 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Vaya, ahora ya no les gusta el mercado a estos hijos de puta.
> 
> 
> Aquí tendríamos que hacer lo mismo. Alguien que esté puesto en el tema sabe si podemos reventar a algunos inversores *rojos* patrios?? Cuántos burbuinversores harían falta? Cuánto capital necesitaríamos?



Por esto nunca se podría hacer algo parecido en burbuja.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Ene 2021)

Independientemente de lo que pase el hecho es que ha ocurrido. 

Ahora vendrán con historias como que no pasa nada, pero ya ha pasado. 

Esto solo lo puede hacer gente joven a la que se la sudan 300 dólares y saben que al establishment no se le ataca con caceroladas. 

Se van a tener que pensar eso de la RBU indiscriminada.


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)

Yo soy un absoluto ignorante pero me parece serio en el sentido de que con el acceso masivo a grupos de Internet se puede conseguir suficiente capital como para reventar la Bolsa. Estamos hablando de un grupo de 3 millones de usuarios, a mil dólares que metan son 3mil millones de inversiones a una. 

No creo que tarden los "libegales" en cortar esto. No sé cómo, porque no están haciendo nada ilegal, pero evidentemente estos fondos no van a dejar que los chavales jueguen con ellos.


----------



## Lego. (27 Ene 2021)

LOL

ojalá cuele


----------



## rey0 (27 Ene 2021)

De este mercado ni idea, pero si se que el inmobiliario explotó cuando los particulares quisieron ser profesionales. Que tomen nota y no les pase lo mismo


----------



## Larata (27 Ene 2021)

Sería la hostia hacérselo a Banco Santander


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 556562
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño!!! ¿Quienes son esos?



Larata dijo:


> Sería la hostia hacérselo a Banco Santander




BBVA PRIMERO!!!!!! A la cola.


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)

Una cosa: me imagino que cerrarán esos grupos desde arriba, pero hay una cosa llamada la DarkWeb donde los foros son tan grandes como esos y no hay posibilidad de cerrarlos tan alegremente, porque van todos encriptados y protegidos hasta las cejas. Si cierran un foro se abre otro.

Solo por avisar por donde pueden ir los tiros en el futuro. Es evidente que ese subforo de Reddit tiene los dias contados aún sin hacer nada ilegal.

O quizás Telegram, no lo sé.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Ene 2021)

*GameStop Corp (GME)*


*312,82*_* +164,84 +111,39%*_

20:25:42 - Real-time Cboe. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )

Volumen: 75.456.029
Compra/Venta: 312,00 / 313,00
Rango día: 249,72 - 380,00


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Ene 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Por cada 12$ que la acción sube, los hdp de Melvin palman 1000M$
> 
> ESTO SÍ QUE ME NUTRE. ESTAMOS ANTE UN LEHMAN BROTHERS 2.



A tope!


----------



## Desencantado (27 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> éste es Gabriel Plotkin... el dueño de Melvin Capital Management que está perdiendo hasta los gayumbos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El viernes, criando melvins...


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Ene 2021)

Un 10% en minutos


*GameStop Corp (GME)*

*325,70*_* +177,72 *_*+120,10%*

20:51:56 - Real-time Cboe. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )

Volumen: 79.642.627
Compra/Venta: 324,20 / 325,00
Rango día: 249,72 - 380,00


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ene 2021)

Discordante dijo:


> Me pregunto cuantas demandas podrian llegar despues de algo asi. El fondo tal vez no haya podido recomprar las acciones para devolverlas si todo el mundo estaba comprando y pocos vendian, o se han pensado que esto iba a ser cosa de un dia de subidas y han aguantado sin recomprar y ahora no pueden permitirselo, por lo que el propietario que presto la accion ahora se queda sin ella (con el valor actualizado) y seguramente tenga que denunciar al fondo.
> 
> En cuanto el fondo se retire o acepte las perdidas y el entusiamos por la victoria desaparezca y la accion empieze a flaquear va a ser un salvese quien pueda bestial. Algun habil se va a forrar con la subida y luego si no le tiembla el pulso en la baja se pondra corto y volvera a forrarse.



Al parecer ya cerraron la posición:

Hedge fund Melvin Capital has closed GameStop position -spokesman


----------



## tomac (27 Ene 2021)

Madre mía, es el ataque al establishment mas friki que he visto nunca.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> "we can remain retarded for longer than they can stay solvent!"
> 
> JAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJA es lo mejor del año.



Jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## Lego. (27 Ene 2021)

Aquí la historia de un trader patrio de estos mediáticos, que pilló la primera ola con ganancias y entonces se puso en corto. "Ahora tiene que bajar"

Siniestro total.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> A ver esto a medio plazo no tiene futuro pero es el mayor ataque al establishment desde hace eones.
> 
> Están usando las herramientas del sistema, nada de manifas ni chorradas.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, se están follando al sistema desde dentro. Vaya hartón de palomitas llevo.


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

tomac dijo:


> Madre mía, es el ataque al establishment mas friki que he visto nunca.



Y el que más daño hace.


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)

Lo sé, soy veterano de casi diez años, cuando lo de la Manada Calopez dió IPs y vendió el foro, aún así ya hacia algún tiempo que los buenos se habían ido. Y eran muy buenos.


----------



## Hastiado (27 Ene 2021)

En forocoches se están organizando para hacer lo mismo con AUDAX. Os pongo el hilo que he copiado en burbuja

AUDAX podría ser el GME del MAB


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)

Hastiado dijo:


> En forocoches se están organizando para hacer lo mismo con AUDAX. Os pongo el hilo que he copiado en burbuja
> 
> AUDAX podría ser el GME del MAB




¿Cuántos foreros puede juntar un subforo de forocoches?


----------



## euromelon (27 Ene 2021)

Un saludo de mk amigo rothschild que se está forrando otra vez con la maniobra


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

Suenan rumores de la siguiente: Spar Group


----------



## MIP (27 Ene 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Lo cojonudo de todo esto: tanto estudio sobre la racionalidad de los mercados, para esto.



Los mercados son racionales hasta que un aprendiz de brujo le empieza a dar a la manivela de crear billetes.

A partir de ahí dejan de serlo y puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## [IΞI] (27 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Cuántos foreros puede juntar un subforo de forocoches?



y tendríamos que entrar nosotros, no me perdería una troleada así por nada


----------



## SAMPLERKING (27 Ene 2021)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Ene 2021)

Creo recordar que Ferdinand Porsche hizo algo parecido con acciones de BMW .... pilló a los fondos de inversión con los pantalones bajados ... y no hace tantos años ...


----------



## Hastiado (27 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Cuántos foreros puede juntar un subforo de forocoches?



En media hora somos 150, ahora estamos intentando publicitar la maniobra por otros sitios y en burbuja no se podía faltar


----------



## victormiw (27 Ene 2021)

Próximamente fundarán la PAG: plataforma de afectados por gamestop. 
Eso sí los líderes de los foros que recomiendan mantener serán los que vendan y pillarán la pasta.


----------



## Hastiado (27 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> y tendríamos que entrar nosotros, no me perdería una troleada así por nada



No nos mires, únete


----------



## Poncio (27 Ene 2021)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Creo recordar que Ferdinand Porsche hizo algo parecido con acciones de BMW .... pilló a los fondos de inversión con los pantalones bajados ... y no hace tantos años ...



¿ No fueron Porsche y Volkswagen los que anduvieron en algo parecido? por 2010 o 2012 no me acuerdo ya.


----------



## guindos (27 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Lo sé, soy veterano de casi diez años, cuando lo de la Manada Calopez dió IPs y vendió el foro, aún así ya hacia algún tiempo que los buenos se habían ido. Y eran muy buenos.



Estoy en burbuja desde hace unos 15 años. Aún recuerdo hilos míticos como cuando se anticipaban caídas de cajas , bancos y estados. Este foro ya no es lo que era, para algunas cosas si pero ha perdido. Una pena.


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)

Si a mi me dais una empresa española a la que le tenga especial fobia o especial cariño me apunto a tratar de hundirla o tratar de salvarla sacando algunos euros en el proceso. No sé invertir pero me imagino que no será dificil.

No creo que tengamos nivel alguno para joder a bancos. Pero pueden haber otras por ahi que si sean factibles con unos miles de conforeros.


----------



## maru80 (27 Ene 2021)

Pero alguien tiene 1 acción? Tengo 1 que compré hace meses. Lo llego a saber y compro más.


----------



## Lukatovic (27 Ene 2021)

Bueno otro paquete de 200 a NOK y 100 a BB.


----------



## rascachapas (27 Ene 2021)

Que el hombre más rico del mundo esté metido detrás no tiene nada que ver, claro


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)

rascachapas dijo:


> Que el hombre más rico del mundo esté metido detrás no tiene nada que ver, claro




Largo del hilo, venga.


----------



## INE (27 Ene 2021)

rascachapas dijo:


> Que el hombre más rico del mundo esté metido detrás no tiene nada que ver, claro



¿Y?


----------



## QueVuelve (27 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Os dejo el link del artículo abajo amigos, espero que lo disfrutéis.
> 
> Quiénes son los ‘wallstreetbets’: la comunidad de Reddit que ha reventado las acciones de GameStop y trolea a Wall Street
> 
> ...



Esto lo ha escrito alguien muy tonto o comprado


----------



## marvinhess (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ene 2021)

cuando hay muchos cortos es como si hubiera almacenada gasolina, echas una cerilla y los cortos hay que venderlos...


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿¿¿Qué grandes, no???
> 
> 
> La verdad es que Burbuja es muy rancia y sin ideas. Forocoches mismo nos pasa por encima cada dos por tres.



Burbuja no tiene 2 millones de usuarios ni tienen cojones ni el autismo necesario para plantarle cara a los fondos buitres en su mismo juego. Hay un tío en reddit que ya va ganando 20 MILLONES de dólares, el desenlace de todo este viernes, que parece ser que es cuando a los del fondo buitre les toca comprar por cojones las acciones.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ene 2021)

victormiw dijo:


> Próximamente fundarán la PAG: plataforma de afectados por gamestop.
> Eso sí los líderes de los foros que recomiendan mantener serán los que vendan y pillarán la pasta.



se pondran cortos y se forraran doblemente...


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ene 2021)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Burbuja no tiene 2 millones de usuarios ni tienen cojones ni el autismo necesario para plantarle cara a los fondos buitres en su mismo juego. Hay un tío en reddit que ya va ganando 20 MILLONES de dólares, el desenlace de todo este viernes, que parece ser que es cuando a los del fondo buitre les toca comprar por cojones las acciones.



Pues en el foro de bolsa ya están organizándose para especular con algún chicharro.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo soy un absoluto ignorante pero me parece serio en el sentido de que con el acceso masivo a grupos de Internet se puede conseguir suficiente capital como para reventar la Bolsa. Estamos hablando de un grupo de 3 millones de usuarios, a mil dólares que metan son 3mil millones de inversiones a una.
> 
> No creo que tarden los "libegales" en cortar esto. No sé cómo, porque no están haciendo nada ilegal, pero evidentemente estos fondos no van a dejar que los chavales jueguen con ellos.



Precisamente es la falta de liberalización la que permite que esto sea posible, el Gobierno Usano les obliga a pagar de vuelta el stock "prestado", si tal norma no existiese, esto no sería posible. Y a decir verdad si no hubiesen regalado 600 dólares a todo el mundo (otra medida nada liberal) tampoco habría sido posible.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ene 2021)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Burbuja no tiene 2 millones de usuarios ni tienen cojones ni el autismo necesario para plantarle cara a los fondos buitres en su mismo juego. Hay un tío en reddit que ya va ganando 20 MILLONES de dólares, el desenlace de todo este viernes, que parece ser que es cuando a los del fondo buitre les toca comprar por cojones las acciones.



no tiene 20 millones de $, tiene las acciones, los $ no se tienen hasta que se venden, el viernes se pueden poner las acciones a 1000 $ pero a ver quien se las compra, es decir, es como el juego de las sillas...


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

En serio que me parece la noticia del año , un grupo de comedoritos con la ayuda de algun ricachon asperger esta haciendo temblar los cimientos de la economia de la primera potencia mundial.



> Guys, we are in a very unique position where we name our price. If we all set limits at $1,000 that’s where it’ll peak, if we set at $10,000 it will get there. We need everyone to increase their limits, this thing is happening. Delete your stop losses. They can see them and are using them against you to manipulate the market. The Market Makers can see all of the info on your account.
> IF MELVIN BECOMES BANKRUPT THEIR BROKER HAS TO COVER IF THEIR BROKER BECOMES BANKRUPT THEIR BANKS HAVE TO COVER -> SHORTS MUST REPAY IN THE END
> TLDR: GREATEST WEALTH TRANSFER IN HISTORY HOLD TO $5000 AND BEYOND
> COPY AND REPOST! Do your own DD, this isn't financial advise





El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> no tiene 20 millones de $, tiene las acciones, los $ no se tienen hasta que se venden, el viernes se pueden poner las acciones a 1000 $ pero a ver quien se las compra, es decir, es como el juego de las sillas...



Los futuros obligan a la parte que se pone en corto a comprar.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 Ene 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> no tiene 20 millones de $, tiene las acciones, los $ no se tienen hasta que se venden, el viernes se pueden poner las acciones a 1000 $ pero a ver quien se las compra, es decir, es como el juego de las sillas...



Esto es correcto, gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## amigos895 (27 Ene 2021)

HOLD


----------



## propileos (27 Ene 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> El resumen sería que han inflado el precio de las acciones coordinandose entre miles de personas comprando entre todos y diciendo que son la polla para que suban?




Pero lo han hecho para joder a gente que se habia puesto en corto respecto a esa empresa.
Ponerse en corto es apostar a que la accion bajara de precio, si baja de precio el apostante gana.
Por ejemplo el sindicato de Dabuti apuesta a que las acciones de la fruteria de la esquina bajaran de precio, al saberlo la gente vende acciones pensando que la fruteria va a quebrar, al perder la fruteria valor la fruteria quiebra y Dabuti gana mucho dinero con esta jugada y el sindicato feliz porque han jodido al frutero hijo de puta.
Lo que ha pasado es que un grupo de valientes burbujos se ha puesto a comprar acciones de la fruteria y ha jodido a Dabuti que ha perdido todo lo que ha apostado y mas.
Y ahora Biden para evitar que se repita va a hacer una nueva normativa para que no puedan joder a Dabuti y el frutero se arruine, si o si, y se suicide.


----------



## INE (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (27 Ene 2021)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> La cosa es que un fondo de inversión se las compró a Game Stop y cuando se les acabe el contrato están obligados a devolver las acciones, todo el mundo en EEUU sabe que GS está a un paso de venirse a la mierda y no valer nada, el fondo de inversión intenta vender bajo y luego comprar aún mas bajo para obtener beneficio en el proceso, lo que no se esperaba es que un grupo de tarados de reddit les diese el venazo de empezar a comprar por comprar, a ver si sube y les jode el chiringuito al fondo de inversiones, y resulta que les está jodiendo el chiringuito, cuando acabe el contrato con GS tienen la obligación de comprar de nuevo las acciones (sin importar el precio de estas) y devolvérselas a GS. Alerta spoiler: el fondo se va a la ruina. Y yo me alegro, que se jodan los buitres.



¿O sea que en teoria la burbuja seguirá creciendo hasta que finalice el contrato de cortos con gme?


----------



## Al-paquia (27 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> éste es Gabriel Plotkin... el dueño de Melvin Capital Management que está perdiendo hasta los gayumbos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MEINE SHEKELSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Indignado (27 Ene 2021)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> ¿O sea que en teoria la burbuja seguirá creciendo hasta que finalice el contrato de cortos con gme?



Seguramente , el viernes finaliza el contrato de los futuros y los que se han puesto en corto deberán conseguir esas acciones que ya han vendido a precio muy barato respecto al actual


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)

Ya verás tú como entrará el organismo pertinente a joder a la gente y mantener las cosas de la casta en su sitio. No sé hasta que punto seria legal que les quitaran los millones que han ganado esos frikis. ¿Pueden por decreto establecer que esas acciones van a valer x por cojones para salvar al fondo?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Ya verás tú como entrará el organismo pertinente a joder a la gente y mantener las cosas de la casta en su sitio. No sé hasta que punto seria legal que les quitaran los millones que han ganado esos frikis. ¿Pueden por decreto establecer que esas acciones van a valer x por cojones para salvar al fondo?



Sin duda, esto es una puta revolución 4.0 de la que muy poca gente se está enterando y casi seguro que mañana hagan algúna modificacion legal y jodan el tema. 

Pero va a ser un cambio cualitativo importante.... Incluso el tema de tener a ka gente atada a una RBU si ven que la misma se vuelve contra ellos tendrán que modificarla. 

En reddit hay hasta chavales de 16 años pumpeando, aquí estamos a años luz.


----------



## tomac (27 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Ya verás tú como entrará el organismo pertinente a joder a la gente y mantener las cosas de la casta en su sitio. No sé hasta que punto seria legal que les quitaran los millones que han ganado esos frikis. ¿Pueden por decreto establecer que esas acciones van a valer x por cojones para salvar al fondo?



No sé cómo lo harán. El mercado no estaba preparado para luchar contra una panda de autistas tan bien organizados y con tanta fuerza mental. Veremos si logran dividirlos antes del viernes.


----------



## OYeah (27 Ene 2021)

tomac dijo:


> No sé cómo lo harán. El mercado no estaba preparado para luchar contra una panda de autistas tan bien organizados y con tanta fuerza mental. Veremos si logran dividirlos antes del viernes.




¿Porqué los llamais "autistas"? Yo los veo espabiladísimos.


----------



## [IΞI] (27 Ene 2021)

tomac dijo:


> No sé cómo lo harán. El mercado no estaba preparado para luchar contra una panda de autistas tan bien organizados y con tanta fuerza mental. Veremos si logran dividirlos antes del viernes.



Antes del viernes ni de coña

La trolleada de los niños rata es épica... hablamos de hacer caer en una semana un fondo de 13 billions

Qué decís bros? Es internec la nueva torre de Babel? 

Perdón por el offtopic pero hay algún estado, org o lo que sea que pudiera desconectar la red?


----------



## tomac (27 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Porqué los llamais "autistas"? Yo los veo espabiladísimos.



Creo que ellos mismos en el foro se hacen llamar retrasados o autistas.


----------



## nomah (27 Ene 2021)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Los neoliberales pedirán que les metan en la cárcel.
> 
> Les están jodiendo el negocio.



Has dicho una soberana tontería.

Precisamente los neoliberales defendemos este tipo de cosas puesto que se ha hecho en total libertad y cada uno debe conocer el riesgo de lo que hace


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ene 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> no tiene 20 millones de $, tiene las acciones, los $ no se tienen hasta que se venden, el viernes se pueden poner las acciones a 1000 $ pero a ver quien se las compra, es decir, es como el juego de las sillas...



Se las comprarán los fondos que tendrán que devolvérselas al broker que se las prestó. Al menos así debería de ser.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 Ene 2021)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> ¿O sea que en teoria la burbuja seguirá creciendo hasta que finalice el contrato de cortos con gme?



La burbuja seguirá hasta que la gente quiera vender o les obliguen a vender. Sí.


----------



## Abc123CBA (27 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Porqué los llamais "autistas"? Yo los veo espabiladísimos.



En la cultura del internet americano todo el mundo es autista o retrasado o marica.


----------



## Nico (27 Ene 2021)

Como se le ocurra a GameStop hacer una emisión de acciones (y las negocie con el Fondo directamente) se van a quedar todos mirando a Cuenca.

Asumo que no dan los plazos pero no descarten que si existe algún "hueco" para poder hacerlo no esté ocurriendo.

¿Qué es más económico para el Fondo ? ¿ Palmar 2000 millones o *contratar un aumento de capital con emisión de acciones por 1000 millones* ?

Creo que el total de la deuda de GameStop es de 1200 millones de dólares, así que, dejarían la empresa sin deuda y limpita.

Jugar con los leones no siempre es sencillo. En este caso pescaron a uno con el pie cambiado pero hay MUCHAS trampas del lado del que reparte las cartas en este juego.


----------



## koul (27 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Vaya, ahora ya no les gusta el mercado a estos hijos de puta.
> 
> 
> Aquí tendríamos que hacer lo mismo. Alguien que esté puesto en el tema sabe si podemos reventar a algunos inversores rojos patrios?? Cuántos burbuinversores harían falta? Cuánto capital necesitaríamos?



Pero mira que sois subnormales....es que es imposible tomaros en serio más allá de recomendaros ir al psiquiatra.


----------



## nomah (27 Ene 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Peter Lynch hace mas de 30 años, cuando compras acciones el límite de caída es 0, cuando te posiciones en corto, el límite de subida es Infinito.




Esa obviedad no hace falta que la diga un tal Peter Lynch que no tengo ni puta idea quién es


----------



## Juan Palomo (27 Ene 2021)

Ya me he registrado en reddit. Hay que hacer bulto. A ver si os animais, simplemente por joder a los grandes ya merece la pena estar en ese foro. Y si se tercia se hace un mete-saca en algún valor.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Como se le ocurra a GameStop hacer una emisión de acciones (y las negocie con el Fondo directamente) se van a quedar todos mirando a Cuenca.
> 
> Asumo que no dan los plazos pero no descarten que si existe algún "hueco" para poder hacerlo no esté ocurriendo.
> 
> ...



Nico tío no nos jodas la party...

además estamos hablando de palmar bastante más de 2000 millones

Lo que pones a 350$ la acción creo que no puesé

y si esto los parasen con esas malas artes ahí se que veo balasos


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Se las comprarán los fondos que tendrán que devolvérselas al broker que se las prestó. Al menos así debería de ser.



asi es, pero algunas posiciones ya se han liquidado, es parte de la subida, por eso decia lo de la gasolina y la cerilla, y los que queden iran liquidando, los que se las vendan habran ganado, pero los que quieran ganar los ultimos dolares perderan lo ganado, por eso digo lo del juego de las sillas, como siempre en bolsa, que el ultimo dolar se lo lleve otro, los que han organizado este tinglao no se van a quedar sin silla...


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Ene 2021)

Es un fallo del sistema, un error de cálculo, una bomba atómica.

¿Cómo van a devolver el 140% de las acciones de una empresa? si no existe el otro 40% que han vendido. ¿A qué precio lo pagarán? podrían pagar "trillones" por una acción, o quiebran por fraude, digo yo. Pero eso es imposible de devolver. Y por eso hoy cascan los índices enteros. Por que la solución es complicada. El VIX subiendo un 61%, mira el susto que tienen...


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Ene 2021)

Hay varios vídeos explicando mas o menos la técnica. Mejor que la de los otros del WSR. Mira el vídeo, explica cómo tener acciones gratis y cómo comprar cualquier empresa del mundo "sin poner casi dinero".


----------



## rayban00 (28 Ene 2021)

Pongo mi granito de arena y llevaba tiempo queriendo invertir en mercado USANO, sin tener que dejarme la pasta en comisiones.

Veo que los chavales usan robinhood, pero en Europa, al menos en España no existe. He descubierto Revolut, y aunque no es tan completa, las comisiones son irrisorias, no es promo ni nada. 

Ahora la cuestión es que compañía invertir, antes que GME que ha explotado, están nombrando en reedit NOK (nokia) , AMC (cadena de cines) y BB (blackberry) , estoy entra esas 2 en invertir algo.


----------



## Juan Palomo (28 Ene 2021)

Gracias, ya lo he corregido. He estado mirando varios de bolsa en reddit y tenía ese abierto.


----------



## Lukatovic (28 Ene 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Pongo mi granito de arena y llevaba tiempo queriendo invertir en mercado USANO, sin tener que dejarme la pasta en comisiones.
> 
> Veo que los chavales usan robinhood, pero en Europa, al menos en España no existe. He descubierto Revolut, y aunque no es tan completa, las comisiones son irrisorias, no es promo ni nada.
> 
> Ahora la cuestión es que compañía invertir, antes que GME que ha explotado, están nombrando en reedit NOK (nokia) , AMC (cadena de cines) y BB (blackberry) , estoy entra esas 2 en invertir algo.



En relidad la única que vale algo si te quedas pillado es Nokia, las otras dos son empresas en extinción.


----------



## victormiw (28 Ene 2021)

También habrá que ver si los que estan cortos no recurren al impago y vía judicial alegando que han inflado la acción con "mala fe". De todas formas si fuera cierto eso de que estan obligados a comprar las acciones y tenían comprometido el 140% me extraña que no se dieran cuenta otros actores poderosos antes. A lo mejor sí se dieron cuenta y todo esto es su jugada.

Preveo que algunos se habrán forrado ya y seguirán vendiendo estos días lo que tienen comprado, y la mayoría de gente palmará lo que está metiendo. Es habitual que los gobiernos cierren sesiones de bolsa cuando les parece que hay "juego sucio".


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (28 Ene 2021)

Dentro desde los $18. Entrando y saliendo como buen retrasado de Reddit, perdiendo alguno de los premarkets gloriosos que nos ha dado esta espiral y soltando algún diamante por el camino. Pero aquí seguimos, sujetando la sacudida.

Obligatory: stonks


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Ene 2021)

me entran ganas de comprar aunque acabe palmando pasta


----------



## Faldo (28 Ene 2021)

Es privado, no puedes acceder


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Ya han puesto en marcha la apisonadora.

DIscord banea al wallstreetbets
Discord bans the r/WallStreetBets server

a ver si llegan al viernes.


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Ene 2021)

la puta FED está vendiendo SP500 y está cayendo

de SP500 pueden vender lo que quieran porque de eso sí que llevan comprando como cerdos bastardos

seguro que es para joder a los que compran GAMESTOP y ayudar a los del fondo

que hdlgp, hay que comprar gamestop!!

que se hunda todo menos gamestop

no se murieran esos hijos de las mil putas


----------



## Faldo (28 Ene 2021)

347 a cerrado, que locura.


----------



## mike69 (28 Ene 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Es privado, no puedes acceder



Me he unido y al momento ya no he podido entrar. Lo han baneado como dicen abajo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _______ (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Aquí la historia de un trader patrio de estos mediáticos, que pilló la primera ola con ganancias y entonces se puso en corto. "Ahora tiene que bajar"
> 
> Siniestro total.



que se joda, espero que @Analista junior este comiendo pollas en la calle pronto


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

La verdad es que mañana hay que enchufarse a ver el circo


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

pivonazo dijo:


> Claro que se puede , pero el 99% de aquí son unos maricones que mucho hablan y poco hacen . Eso es lo que nos diferencia de foros enormes como reddit o 4chan . 4chan tuvo varios momentos de gloria donde todo el mundo se juntó e hicieron cosas brutales . Ahora es el turno de reddit . Pero burbuja , siendo foro de referencia anti-estado , anti-langostas , no movemos ningun dedo al respecto. Que pena .




4chan creo que eran aquellos que encontraron una bandera BLM en mitad de EEUU sin más información que la que sacaron viendo la cámara fija.

Fue BRUTAL, como decís por aquí. A ver si os poneis las pilas que ser burbujero empieza a ser muy vergonzoso.


----------



## _______ (28 Ene 2021)

el tonto bozalero tambien conocido como javizone le estan petando el cacas como gamestop


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Dentro desde los $18. Entrando y saliendo como buen retrasado de Reddit, perdiendo alguno de los premarkets gloriosos que nos ha dado esta espiral y soltando algún diamante por el camino. Pero aquí seguimos, sujetando la sacudida.
> 
> Obligatory: stonks




Mantenos informados de cómo te va.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Están pagando los préstamos de estudios con lo ganado. Troleos épicos si son reales.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2021)

tomac dijo:


> Madre mía, es el ataque al establishment mas friki que he visto nunca.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2021)

Por ahi alguien preguntaba de que se trataba el asunto


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Desencantado (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## CaCO3 (28 Ene 2021)

Tengo una duda al respecto. Tengo varios fondos (sanitarios, tecnológicos, deuda corporativa de empresas) y anteayer y ayer bajaron mucho generalizadamente todos más de lo normal. ¿Ha habido algún efecto dominó? Porque, si he entendido el asunto, el que tendría que estar palmando pasta es exclusivamente el fondo que jugó a la baja con GameStop, ¿no?


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Ene 2021)

Creo que seran acusados de TERRORISMO.

Esta gente ha REVENTADO A PELO varios hedge funds.

A JODERSE MILLONARIOS PROGRES DE MIERDA.

ESTAIS A FAVOR DEL GREAT RESET. Ya no quieren yates, jets y putas de lujo. La nueva generacion de ricos quiere ponernos a todos bajo un nuevo GOBIERNO MUNDIAL y hacernos tragar con el NEOFEUDALISMO PROGRE. 



Definitivamente ESTE ES EL CAMINO. Ojala se les una gente de todo el mundo (yo me he bajado la APP esa del reddit) y le den una buena PATADA EN EL CULO a los PROGRES 1%eros.


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Ene 2021)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Tengo una duda al respecto. Tengo varios fondos (sanitarios, tecnológicos, deuda corporativa de empresas) y anteayer y ayer bajaron mucho generalizadamente todos más de lo normal. ¿Ha habido algún efecto dominó? Porque, si he entendido el asunto, el que tendría que estar palmando pasta es exclusivamente el fondo que jugó a la baja con GameStop, ¿no?



Mucha gente de distinto pelaje estaba en corto con gamestop.


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Ene 2021)

Aver si en BURBUJA hacemos una cosa de estas, pero me temo que con tanto PROGRE y MANGINA no damos para mas...


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Ene 2021)

Creo que hoy no me tomare mi pincho de tortilla con el cafe...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Ene 2021)

La verdad es que en burbuja somos bastante patéticos en comparación.
Hasta forocoches nos gana en organizar movidas aquí y allá.

Supongo que somos pocos y además la mitad son CMs a sueldo de la PSOE. El foro de bolsa de burbuja es patético también.

Espabilad Betillas, que nos comen la tostada!!


----------



## justicia (28 Ene 2021)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Tengo una duda al respecto. Tengo varios fondos (sanitarios, tecnológicos, deuda corporativa de empresas) y anteayer y ayer bajaron mucho generalizadamente todos más de lo normal. ¿Ha habido algún efecto dominó? Porque, si he entendido el asunto, el que tendría que estar palmando pasta es exclusivamente el fondo que jugó a la baja con GameStop, ¿no?



No. Hay muchos otros factores, confianza en los estímulos, el bicho, que estos días está haciendo estragos.

Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buscape (28 Ene 2021)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Tengo una duda al respecto. Tengo varios fondos (sanitarios, tecnológicos, deuda corporativa de empresas) y anteayer y ayer bajaron mucho generalizadamente todos más de lo normal. ¿Ha habido algún efecto dominó? Porque, si he entendido el asunto, el que tendría que estar palmando pasta es exclusivamente el fondo que jugó a la baja con GameStop, ¿no?



Yo he decidido salirme un tiempo de los fondos hasta ver en que acaba todo esto.

Igual es el efecto fin de mes tal y como pasó a finales de diciembre (con lo que también quedaría claro que los fondos tienen stress por posiciones cortas que no reconocen) o puede que haya un estado de confusión en el mercado que se alargue en el tiempo...

Prefiero verlo desde la barrera y haber salido en beneficios, a entrar en una racha negativa. Creo que vamos a aprender algo de todo esto y prefiero que no me cueste el dinero la lección.


----------



## Discordante (28 Ene 2021)

Probablemente desde la SEC les metan mano por touting (promocion) de la accion por parte de personas con intereses en esa misma accion para asustar a futuros "valientes". Retorciendo el texto del reglamento y el espiritu de la ley seguro que intentan aplicarlo incluso a gente que no tiene ni 100 acciones.

Que algunos fondos hayan tenido que vender posiciones en otras compañias para cubrir el agujero de los cortos ha hecho que estas hayan caido y el panico inversor puede hacer el resto por lo que estan muy vigilantes. Aparte de permitir antes del cierre y de la apertura trabajar a los fondos y grandes instituciones para arreglar un poco la cosa.

La administracion va atajar esto por las dos vias. Control del mercado y persecucion a muchos de los que han participado en el proceso.

Recordad amigos. "El estado es bueno", "La regulacion estatal es buena" , "Mas estado = mas poder para el pueblo" , "los impuestos son necesarios para mantener el estado protector y magnanimo". A ver si espabilais de una santa vez.


----------



## Playero (28 Ene 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Pero lo han hecho para joder a gente que se habia puesto en corto respecto a esa empresa.
> Ponerse en corto es apostar a que la accion bajara de precio, si baja de precio el apostante gana.
> Por ejemplo el sindicato de Dabuti apuesta a que las acciones de la fruteria de la esquina bajaran de precio, al saberlo la gente vende acciones pensando que la fruteria va a quebrar, al perder la fruteria valor la fruteria quiebra y Dabuti gana mucho dinero con esta jugada y el sindicato feliz porque han jodido al frutero hijo de puta.
> Lo que ha pasado es que un grupo de valientes burbujos se ha puesto a comprar acciones de la fruteria y ha jodido a Dabuti que ha perdido todo lo que ha apostado y mas.
> Y ahora Biden para evitar que se repita va a hacer una nueva normativa para que no puedan joder a Dabuti y el frutero se arruine, si o si, y se suicide.



En una cosa te equivocas. Nuestro Dabuti también se alegra que un hedge fund se arruine.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (28 Ene 2021)

koul dijo:


> Pero mira que sois subnormales....es que es imposible tomaros en serio más allá de recomendaros ir al psiquiatra.



llora, marica, llora


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Tengo una duda al respecto. Tengo varios fondos (sanitarios, tecnológicos, deuda corporativa de empresas) y anteayer y ayer bajaron mucho generalizadamente todos más de lo normal. ¿Ha habido algún efecto dominó? Porque, si he entendido el asunto, el que tendría que estar palmando pasta es exclusivamente el fondo que jugó a la baja con GameStop, ¿no?




Hay rumores de que manos institucionales públicas están soltando lastre para evitar que GameStop se vaya to the moon, de modo que están vendiendo de todo, generalizadamente, para que todo baje


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## ACICUETANO (28 Ene 2021)

Esta es una de esas acciones que te reconcilian con el ser humano


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Fondo pide prestadas muchas acciones de GME a entre 4$ y 20$ con intención de devolverlas más tarde a 0$ o casi porque es una empresa zombie que su modelo de negocio ya no tiene sentido.

En Reddit que tenían una lista con las empresas más "atacadas" por estos fondo (además de apostar a la baja promueven esa bajada por todos los medios que disponen que son muchos) y ponen la acción a 40$. El pique va a más y la consiguen poner a + de 300.

El fondo tiene que salirse precipitadamente de la operación perdiendo entreo 2 y 5 mil millones de dólares


----------



## eltonelero (28 Ene 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Sin duda, esto es una puta revolución 4.0 de la que muy poca gente se está enterando y casi seguro que mañana hagan algúna modificacion legal y jodan el tema.
> 
> Pero va a ser un cambio cualitativo importante.... Incluso el tema de tener a ka gente atada a una RBU si ven que la misma se vuelve contra ellos tendrán que modificarla.
> 
> En reddit hay hasta chavales de 16 años pumpeando, aquí estamos a años luz.



Como dije en otro hilo, esto es significativo de como funciona el mundo actual. Donde se supone que hay libertad total pero solo por dónde quieren y como quieren las élites, que es mas bien poca.

Desde finales de los 70s estamos entrando en una dictadura global de facto.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

A ver qué estrategia usan hoy para que paren los chavales de mantener...sin duda si llegan a la noche, tienen medio camino hecho, que el viernes está ya aquí


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> A ver qué estrategia usan hoy para que paren los chavales de mantener...sin duda si llegan a la noche, tienen medio camino hecho, que el viernes está ya aquí



Joder hay que reconocer que los chavales saben moverse... de ayer a última hora


----------



## brent (28 Ene 2021)

Ahora estan comprando nokia


----------



## koul (28 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> llora, marica, llora



Sigues siendo un tarado puto psicópata antiespañol.


----------



## Euron G. (28 Ene 2021)

¿Ningún burbujo tenía pasta metida en ese fondo? A ver si alguno asoma la patita.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Joder hay que reconocer que los chavales saben moverse... de ayer a última hora



Es que lo de Reddit es una comunidad gigante y bien estructurada (el tema de la censura lo llevan mal, eso sí, pero como todas las Big tech). La comparacion de Reddit en habla hispana es el puto Menéame, que da horror entrar. En fin.


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Ene 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Vamos que se dedican a pumpear acciones



Basicamente , es eso , solo que ahora lo han hecho en acciones donde estaban cortos los hedge funds en represalia.

Lo que pasa es que estos son un nuevo personaje en la escena y a los abusos de las manos fuertes ya nos habiamos acostumbrado .

Si es que tanta mierda esa de cortos , warrants, futuros, call, puts, apalancamientos .... que cojones , comprar y vender acciones y ya esta , que no tienes dinero pues no se compra mas.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (28 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eso es un resumen simplista.
> 
> Lo que han hecho los milenials es atacar, con los cheques limosna de 600$ que les da la FED a cambio de condenarles a la pobreza eterna y al paro por deslocalización de las empresas, a un fondo de inversión que estaba sobreexpuesto mediante cortos en una empresa que, aunque estaba en decadencia, se sabía que iba a ser terminada de destruir por las medidas dictatoriales que los gobiernos comunistas de occidente iban a adoptar contra la libertad de movimiento de los ciudadanos. Gamestop estaba cotizando en mínimos y con una cantidad de cortos equivalente al 140% de sus acciones, ahí es nada.
> 
> Es inteligente, es audaz y es lo que deberían hacer sistemáticamente para terminar con esta puta dictadura y con el monopolio del Estado corrupto a la hora de imprimir dinero. Ojalá continuen después con los cines, las agencias de viajes y las aerolineas, que son los otros sectores en los que los fondos con acceso a información privilegiada han intentado enriquecerse inflándose a cortos con la connivencia de los estados dictatoriales.



Te han dado 45 thanks por este refrito de corte podemita.
Felicidades.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (28 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Basicamente , es eso , solo que ahora lo han hecho en acciones donde estaban cortos los hedge funds en represalia.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que estos son un nuevo personaje en la escena y a los abusos de las manos fuertes ya nos habiamos acostumbrado .
> 
> Si es que tanta mierda esa de cortos , warrants, futuros, call, puts, apalancamientos .... que cojones , comprar y vender acciones y ya esta , que no tienes dinero pues no se compra mas.



Precisamente los RobinHood de Reddit están atacando al sistema comprando call options de GME.

Confundir derivados y sus usos, con las practicas mafiosas de ciertas élites no te deja en buen lugar.

Una cosa es el instrumento y otra el uso que hagas de el.

Precisamente esos mismos instrumentos usados por los bajistas mafiosos, estan siendo utilizados por los chavales de Reddit para ponerlos contra las cuerdas.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Playero dijo:


> En una cosa te equivocas. Nuestro Dabuti también se alegra que un hedge fund se arruine.



No. Si a un progre le cuentas que unos foreros han tumbado un fondo de wall street, en principio, se alegra. Cuando le cuentas quiénes son los foreros (mostly trumpers) se produce el milagro de la transmutación mental, y el progresistacambia de bando y daría tu vida para proteger al Gordon Gecko de turno.


----------



## Joaquim (28 Ene 2021)

nomah dijo:


> Esa obviedad no hace falta que la diga un tal Peter Lynch que no tengo ni puta idea quién es



Diselo a los que se pusieron a corto con Game Stop, listo.


----------



## Larata (28 Ene 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> no tiene 20 millones de $, tiene las acciones, los $ no se tienen hasta que se venden, el viernes se pueden poner las acciones a 1000 $ pero a ver quien se las compra, es decir, es como el juego de las sillas...



Si se ponen a 1000 es porque alguien las ha comprado a 1000


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Si se ponen a 1000 es porque alguien las ha comprado a 1000



El tema aquí es que saben que alguien tiene que comprar el viernes al precio que sea...


----------



## Larata (28 Ene 2021)

Hasta donde yo sé las acciones coordinadas para manipular el mercado son ilegales. Dicho esto. Los de Black Rock y otros grandes basan su puto negocio en eso y nadie dice nada. Pues que se jodan


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

LOL por causalidad he ido a mirar cómo lo cuentan el Lo País.

NO LO MENCIONAN. 

"No ladran, luego cabalgamos"


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (28 Ene 2021)

koul dijo:


> Sigues siendo un tarado puto psicópata antiespañol.



Antiespañol?


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (28 Ene 2021)

nomah dijo:


> Has dicho una soberana tontería.
> 
> Precisamente los neoliberales defendemos este tipo de cosas puesto que se ha hecho en total libertad y cada uno debe conocer el riesgo de lo que hace



Has dicho una soberana tontería.

Los neoliberales no defendéis _"este tipo de cosas puesto que se ha hecho en total libertad y cada uno debe conocer el riesgo de lo que hace", _eso lo defendían los liberales.

Los neoliberales queréis y defendéis un "juego" en el que vosotros hacéis las normas, elegís quién puede jugar y sois el árbitro.

Además cuando los negocios salen mal exigís que los Estados os rescaten, "para salvar el sistema".

Os tenemos muy calados.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Lo hacen en 5días
> 
> La revolución de Reddit pone en jaque a Wall Street y hace saltar las alarmas de reguladores e inversores



Vamos, que si lo hace uno solo con mucho dinero es posible pero si lo hacen muchos con poco dinero ya el sistema se vuelve en contra.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Vamos, que si lo hace uno solo con mucho dinero es posible pero si lo hacen muchos con poco dinero ya el sistema se vuelve en contra.



Uno solo (si es que no es parte de la propia "élite financiera") nunca va a preocuparles mucho porque es muy fácil matarlo o joderle la vida

Pero esto les fuerza a moverse rápido porque se les va de las manos

Antes nos chapan internec que dejar de controlar el sistema financiero


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> El tema aquí es que saben que alguien tiene que comprar el viernes al precio que sea...



Qué bueno. Hubo quien entró a saco, $50.000 en opciones cuando ya sonaba la marcha fúnebre por GME, en *Septiembre de 2019, *y llevaba más de un año agazapado. 

Lo que viene a demostrar que no existen los movimientos "populares" espontáneos. Siempre, siempre, hay alguien espabilado preparando la mezcla y encendiendo la mecha. Da igual que hables de la Revolución Francesa o del ataque autista contra Wall Street.


----------



## Al-paquia (28 Ene 2021)

HAY QUE REGULAR LOH MERCADOHHHGGJJJ


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Qué bueno. Hubo quien entró a saco, $50.000 en largos cuando ya sonaba la marcha fúnebre, en *Septiembre de 2019 *y llevaba más de un año agazapado.
> 
> Lo que viene a demostrar que no existen los movimientos "populares" espontáneos. Siempre, siempre, hay alguien espabilado preparando la mezcla y encendiendo la mecha. Da igual que hables de la Revolución Francesa o del ataque autista contra Wall Street.



Los objetivos y los tiempos son tan acertados que es evidente que por lo menos alguien ha pensado esto muy bien

Tenemos que aprender de esto


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Basicamente , es eso , solo que ahora lo han hecho en acciones donde estaban cortos los hedge funds en represalia.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que estos son un nuevo personaje en la escena y a los abusos de las manos fuertes ya nos habiamos acostumbrado .
> 
> Si es que tanta mierda esa de cortos , warrants, futuros, call, puts, apalancamientos .... que cojones , comprar y vender acciones y ya esta , que no tienes dinero pues no se compra mas.



bueno en este caso la idea es que el dump se lo van a comer los que estan en corto que son los hedge funds por una vez son los probres los que salen ganando en bolsa


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Qué bueno. Hubo quien entró a saco, $50.000 en largos cuando ya sonaba la marcha fúnebre, en *Septiembre de 2019 *y llevaba más de un año agazapado.
> 
> Lo que viene a demostrar que no existen los movimientos "populares" espontáneos. Siempre, siempre, hay alguien espabilado preparando la mezcla y encendiendo la mecha. Da igual que hables de la Revolución Francesa o del ataque autista contra Wall Street.





Te equivocas, si que existen. 

Sois muy pesados con el tema. Teneis un muy buen ejemplo de movimiento popular espontáneo en Francia que logró parar un impuesto al diesel y casi costarle el sillón a Macron.

Hay algo cierto en los que dicen que los conspiranoicos le haceis el juego al sistema.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Vamos, que si lo hace uno solo con mucho dinero es posible pero si lo hacen muchos con poco dinero ya el sistema se vuelve en contra.




Lo hacen cuatro o cinco forradísimos en el campo de golf y está bien. Con contactos en el Gobierno y la FED.

Lo hacen de manera espontánea millones de internautas y el peso de la ley encima de ellos.


----------



## koul (28 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Antiespañol?



Tú y la piara que por aquí pulula odiais y/o queréis matar a casi todos los españoles. Escrito lo dejáis. 
Sí, los fachosos como tú sois muy antiespañoles y como buenos hipócritas adoráis una bandera y os corréis con el himno pero deseáis el mal a todo el que no sea un tarado gañan como vosotros. 
Puto psicópata, ve a ver si te mueres.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Lo hacen cuatro o cinco forradísimos en el campo de golf y está bien. Con contactos en el Gobierno y la FED.
> 
> Lo hacen de manera espontánea millones de internautas y el peso de la ley encima de ellos.



¡Conspiranoico!


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

Esta historia es brutal, un rayo de luz en el purgatorio en el que no pasa nada de nada fuera de la histeria mujeril y viejuna sobre el virus chino al que nos ha abocado el Gobierno del PSOE y del PP (sí, Fra-Casado apoya todo el timo).

Están hablando de ir a por los cortos en el mercado de la plata.
Señores, eso son ya palabras mayores. Eso es ir contra los innombrables, pero no de los que juegan con papelitos de impresora, sino con metales, el dinero de verdad:


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Por lo que he escuchado precisamente la razón que subyace es que el mercado de plata papel es 30x el de plata real




La plata (también el oro) es probablemente el mercado más manipulado de toda la Historia económica mundial


----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Ene 2021)

Por si hay interesados, en Telegram hay un grupo... creo que es un clon de reddit

WallStreetBets by Reddit con 11mil suscriptores


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> La plata (también el oro) es probablemente el mercado más manipulado de toda la Historia económica mundial



Estos tíos no son gilipollas, parece que saben lo que hacen o están descubriendo de lo que son capaces

Ya dije en la subpole que teníamos que estar atentos


----------



## rayban00 (28 Ene 2021)

He metido 300$ en BB y AMC


----------



## jpjp (28 Ene 2021)

Ahora lo gracioso del asunto es que los liberales de pacotilla piden que se regule el asunto jejeje
Son una panda de sinvergüenzas de mucho cuidado, que bien la gente defendiendo a la compañía después del aviso de que se la iban a cargar bien sus usuarios.


----------



## Larata (28 Ene 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Ahora lo gracioso del asunto es que los liberales de pacotilla piden que se regule el asunto jejeje
> Son una panda de sinvergüenzas de mucho cuidado, que bien la gente defendiendo a la compañía después del aviso de que se la iban a cargar bien sus usuarios.



Tenéis un error de concepto bastante gordo con los putos anglicismos que cada día aprecéis más panchitos.

Liberal en USA es libertarian
Progre en USA es liberal.
No confundamos.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

El subreddit tiene ya 4.4 millones de personas dentro, entendéis la magnitud de lo que puede ser una acción coordinada de 4.4 millones de personas a nivel global???
Esto puede acabar siendo la hostia, amigos.


----------



## jpjp (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 557040
> 
> 
> El subreddit tiene ya 4.4 millones de personas dentro, entendéis la magnitud de lo que puede ser una acción coordinada de 4.4 millones de personas a nivel global???
> Esto puede acabar siendo la hostia, amigos.



La pregunta es de dónde es el fondo de inversión que se hizo con gamestop??
Ha hecho bien la gente ya está bien del cachondeo de los liberales de amigotes.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

El tema no es tanto quién fundó ese subreddit hace muchos años, sino quién es ese anónimo FuckingDeepValue que metió 50.000$ hace más de un año. Eso nos daría más pista sobre qué manos fuertes pueden estar pastoreando esto.

O que, como leí ayer en algún sitio, quizá aquí mismo, citadel mantiene cierto control de la situación porque todas las operaciones pasan por su cuello de botella donde pueden anticiparse los milisegundos necesarios para estar, en principio, protegidos.


En cualquier caso, al autista puede darle igual saber que no está atacando a todo el sistema, que en realidad solo está ayudando a unos tiburones a destruir otros. Vale. Menos tiburones a fin de cuentas, y de paso la risas. 

Lo más peligroso de esta historia, a mi lego juicio, es que haya gente dispuesta a asumir pérdidas moderadas por darse el placer de joder. Millones de ellos, muchos y por todo el mundo. El stablishment está desde el pucherazo contra Trump en modo bersek contra el trumpismo, en todos los frentes posibles, y no se cortan porque tienen controlada toda la situación. Pero ¿y si la respuesta de los antiglobalistas no fuese inmolarse haciendo el gilipollas en las calles? ¿Y si, al cortar toda vía de expresón política, a demasiada gente solo le queda desear que el mundo arda? 

Si yo fuese un bildelberg de esos, ahora mismo estaría muy preocupado. Imagínate que cuaja lo de atacar la plata de papel. Eso iría dorecto contra el sistema monetario. LO cortarían con violencia si es necesario y entonces ¿cual sería la siguiente fase?


----------



## Hermoso Raton (28 Ene 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Pero va a ser un cambio cualitativo importante.... Incluso el tema de tener a ka gente atada a una RBU si ven que la misma se vuelve contra ellos tendrán que modificarla.




Me parece que en breves empezarán a hablar de cartillas de racionamiento o food stamps en lugar de RBU


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> El tema no es tanto quién fundó ese subreddit hace muchos años, sino quién es ese anónimo FuckingDeepValue que metió 50.000$ hace más de un año. Eso nos daría más pista sobre qué manos fuertes pueden estar pastoreando esto.
> 
> O que, como leí ayer en algún sitio, quizá aquí mismo, citadel mantiene cierto control de la situación porque todas las operaciones pasan por su cuello de botella donde pueden anticiparse los milisegundos necesarios para estar, en principio, protegidos.
> 
> ...




Sabes perfectamente que la siguiente fase es un control de Internet que te cagas.

Al más puro modelo chino. Y va a ser en la presidencia de Biden. Es decir, YA.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Sabes perfectamente que la siguiente fase es un control de Internet que te cagas.
> 
> Al más puro modelo chino. Y va a ser en la presidencia de Biden. Es decir, YA.



Pues solo por obligarles a quitarse las caretas ya merece la pena. Si van a semi-esclavizarnos, al menos que no vayan de libertadores.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Me parece que en breves empezarán a hablar de cartillas de racionamiento o food stamps en lugar de RBU




Todo se puede convertir en moneda de una forma u otra. 
Las fantasías totalitarias también son fantasía, y se chocan con la realidad: que la gente siempre va a intercambiar unas cosas por otras, ya sean papelitos, ya cartillas, ya vales para una barra de pan (lo de los gordos de las harinas, es otro tema).

La humanidad es algo tan caótico, que pese a que creamos que los Bilderberg, Iluminatis, narigudos, etc etc lo tienen todo planeado...sí, lo tienen todo planeado, otra cosa es que el plan no es tan factible como ellos creen y también que las consecuencias de sus tejemanejes son incalculables, para ellos también


----------



## ACICUETANO (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Esta historia es brutal, un rayo de luz en el purgatorio en el que no pasa nada de nada fuera de la histeria mujeril y viejuna sobre el virus chino al que nos ha abocado el Gobierno del PSOE y del PP (sí, Fra-Casado apoya todo el timo).
> 
> Están hablando de ir a por los cortos en el mercado de la plata.
> Señores, eso son ya palabras mayores. Eso es ir contra los innombrables, pero no de los que juegan con papelitos de impresora, sino con metales, el dinero de verdad:



esta si que es buena


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Ambos no están jugando con el dinero impreso del fed?  

Si hacen lo de la plata explota el mercado.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Pues a mi sí que me preocuparía que millones de millenials y, en general, los perjudicados en el "reset" se declaren en rebeldía porque, vale, las batallas en el terreno financiero las pueden amañar, pero de lo que se trataba es de que todo el mundo asumiese su papel en el NWO sin rechistar. "Una operación quirúrgica", no una especie de guerra civil del para someter a casi la mitad de la población.


----------



## Blink (28 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Ambos no están jugando con el dinero impreso del fed?
> 
> Si hacen lo de la plata explota el mercado.



Tengo 20 onzas. Si la suben a 20k, me hago "rico".


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> El tema no es tanto quién fundó ese subreddit hace muchos años, sino quién es ese anónimo FuckingDeepValue que metió 50.000$ hace más de un año. Eso nos daría más pista sobre qué manos fuertes pueden estar pastoreando esto.
> 
> O que, como leí ayer en algún sitio, quizá aquí mismo, citadel mantiene cierto control de la situación porque todas las operaciones pasan por su cuello de botella donde pueden anticiparse los milisegundos necesarios para estar, en principio, protegidos.
> 
> ...



Así es, aquí la gente piensa ok ya no esta Trump se acaba todo. Pero a Trump le votaron millones de personas y no son como en España que simplemente se van a ir a sus casas a llorar. Esto acaba de empezar.


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2021)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Los neoliberales pedirán que les metan en la cárcel.
> 
> Les están jodiendo el negocio.



Más bien a los keynesianos que son los que controlan toda la economía a través del capitalismo de amiguetes.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Blink dijo:


> Tengo 20 onzas. Si la suben a 20k, me hago "rico".



Hola Blink, soy técnico de hacienda, en que puedo saquearle?


----------



## Blink (28 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Hol Blink, soy técnico de hacienda, en que puedo saquearle?



Bueno... es plata física... Lo mismo me largo a Andorra a vender


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2021)

Voy a ver si compro algo de nokia.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

uberales dijo:


> Voy a ver si compro algo de nokia.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Pues claro que no tiene una definición clara. ¡De eso se trata! Y si la gente la exigiese, nos lo explicarían con la misma claridad que nos explican la Agenda 2030 LOL, nos explicaron en su día el no-rescate de España con Rajoy, o el sitio de Aleppo.

CUanto más gordo el asunto geopolíticamente, más claras las explicaciones.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

En poco más de una hora empieza el espectáculo


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

El mejor truco del Diablo, decían.


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Te han dado 45 thanks por este refrito de corte podemita.
> Felicidades.



Joder pero si estás llorando.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

bah, doce de febrero. Eso es como apostar a que una semana después del tsunami el mar estará en su sitio otra vez. No te vamos a comer nada.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (28 Ene 2021)

koul dijo:


> Tú y la piara que por aquí pulula odiais y/o queréis matar a casi todos los españoles. Escrito lo dejáis.
> Sí, los fachosos como tú sois muy antiespañoles y como buenos hipócritas adoráis una bandera y os corréis con el himno pero deseáis el mal a todo el que no sea un tarado gañan como vosotros.
> Puto psicópata, ve a ver si te mueres.



Joder, qué troles más malos abundan por aquí últimamente...


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Qué bueno. Hubo quien entró a saco, $50.000 en opciones cuando ya sonaba la marcha fúnebre por GME, en *Septiembre de 2019, *y llevaba más de un año agazapado.
> 
> Lo que viene a demostrar que no existen los movimientos "populares" espontáneos. Siempre, siempre, hay alguien espabilado preparando la mezcla y encendiendo la mecha. Da igual que hables de la Revolución Francesa o del ataque autista contra Wall Street.



Y eso hace que me guste aún más.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

No te has fijado bien. Respondía a otro forero. Y luego no he vuelto a mencionar el tema.

Si pica... ignórame.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

SImplista no, @MrNice , es que la respuesta era simple.

Solo respondía a otro forero, y no he vuelto a mencionar el tema, así que creo que las obsesiones son las tuyas.

Sds.


----------



## WasP (28 Ene 2021)

Las tiendas físicas de juegos tienen los dias contados a no ser que se reinventen, pero....


*QUE SE JODAN EN WALL STREET!!!!! LET'S GOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## WasP (28 Ene 2021)

Una legión de foreros de Reddit hace perder miles de millones a fondos bajistas de Wall Street



Mover el mercado se ha considerado siempre el privilegio de un selecto grupo de grandes inversores capaces de desembolsar millones en cuestión de segundos. Pero la acción coordinada de miles de miembros del popular foro Reddit está tirando por tierra esa máxima, en un movimiento sin precedentes concebido para ganar dinero rápido mientras echan un pulso al lado más especulador y temerario de Wall Street: el de los fondos bajistas que obtienen ganancias cuando una empresa se hunde.

GameStop es el improbable epicentro de esa batalla. Como sucediera con el sector de los videoclubs, la empresa con sede en Texas había quedado completamente descolocada en un siglo XXI donde los usuarios ya no necesitan ir a tiendas físicas para adquirir videojuegos, su fuente de negocio, y prefieren optar por descargarlos. La pandemia acentuó esa tendencia, y así lo interpretaba el mercado, con sus acciones desplomándose desde los 55 dólares que valían en 2013 a los 2,57 dólares de abril del año pasado. Pocos pensaban que hubiera vuelta atrás en ese camino hacia las profundidades. Uno de ellos fue Ryan Cohen, un joven inversor con la vida solucionada desde que en 2017 vendiera Chewy, el llamado _Amazon _para mascotas que fundó, por 3.350 millones de dólares. Cohen decidió invertir ese dinero en dos compañías bien asentadas: Apple y el banco Wells Fargo, pero también en hacerse con un importante paquete en la decadente GameStop, a la que prometió dar nuevos aires.

La acción repuntó por su irrupción en la firma, pero sus resultados siguieron siendo decepcionantes. Y fondos de alto riesgo como Melvin Capital y Citron Research se lanzaron al cuello de la compañía invirtiendo grandes cantidades en posiciones bajistas. Esto es: cuánto más cayeran los títulos de GameStop, más dinero ganarían. La estrategia no contaba con un factor: el ejército de más de dos millones de pequeños inversores agrupados en el foro de Reddit _Wallstreetbets_ (Apuestas de Wall Street). Sus compras han propiciado un avance meteórico de GameStop, superior al 1.700% en lo que va de año. Este martes prácticamente dobló su valor, y este miércoles ha vuelto a duplicarlo, superando los 300 dólares y 20.000 millones de dólares de capitalización bursátil en medio de unos niveles de negociación frenéticos.

La estampida alcista ha hecho perder en unos días miles de millones de dólares a varios fondos bajistas de Wall Street, entre ellos el citado Melvin Capital, que había empezado el año con 12.500 millones de dólares bajo gestión y acumula pérdidas de un 30%. Aplastada por la magnitud del naufragio, este lunes tres fondos salieron al rescate de Melvin Capital inyectando 2.750 millones de dólares a cambio de un porcentaje de la compañía, que ya ha abandonado sus posiciones en GameStop. En total, S3 Partners calcula que los bajistas han perdido unos 5.000 millones de dólares.

Pese a que su inversión no se basa en criterios objetivos sobre la situación económica de la compañía, los foreros han celebrado como una hazaña su capacidad de enfrentarse de tú a tú a gigantes de Wall Street, en lo que muchos de ellos ven como una venganza tras años de ver cómo eran los grandes fondos los que manipulaban el mercado a su antojo. Los mensajes en Reddit llamando a invertir en GameStop y burlándose e insultando de los bajistas han proliferado como la pólvora, mezclados con otros de euforia por los beneficios obtenidos: “Mi inversión inicial de 800 dólares vale ahora alrededor de 13.000. Vamos”, dice el mensaje de uno de los usuarios, escrito totalmente en mayúsculas y acompañado de varios emoticonos de cohetes. Otros, aplicando en GameStop instrumentos más complejos y de más riesgo para multiplicar su dinero, incluso presumen de ganancias mucho mayores, transformando 50.000 dólares en 23 millones.

La fiesta parece no tener fin. Y a ella se ha sumado de forma inesperada el hombre más rico del mundo. El controvertido fundador de Tesla, Elon Musk, compartió con los más de 43 millones de seguidores de su cuenta de Twitter el enlace al foro de Reddit en el origen del desafío a los mercados. Algunos analistas ya han salido a advertir de que la cosa puede acabar mal. Hay inversores bajistas que asumirán pérdidas millonarias, pero dado que la subida de la acción de GameStop no está relacionada con noticias que hagan pensar que la compañía ganará más dinero o funcionará mejor, y responde simplemente a una manipulación organizada, otros fondos bajistas están tomando el relevo apostando por el próximo derrumbe de la acción una vez termine el irracional _show _desatado por los pequeños inversores, un banquete que puede llevarse por delante las previsiones de beneficios de los bajistas, pero también muchas cuentas de ahorros de los que no abandonen el barco a tiempo. Mientras tanto, las autoridades observan la pugna con recelo, y fuentes citadas por el _Financial Times_ incluso abren la puerta a una investigación de la SEC, el regulador de la Bolsa estadounidense.

El caso tiene cierto parecido con lo sucedido en 2008 con las acciones de Volkswagen, cuando un cierre atropellado de posiciones bajistas llegó a disparar la acción del fabricante de vehículos más de un 200% en una sola sesión. Sin embargo, el componente popular del caso de GameStop, propulsado desde abajo por inversores con tiempo para observar el mercado, dinero para arriesgar y ganas de emociones fuertes, tiene su propia idiosincrasia.

Otros negocios como la cadena de cines AMC y las empresas de teléfonos Blackberry y Nokia, también de capa caída, están viviendo movimientos similares al alza, aunque menos pronunciados, alentados por el ejército de inversores de Reddit, que se hacen llamar a sí mismos _degenerados. _Una burbuja organizada que como siempre sucede en Wall Street hará ganar a unos mucho dinero y a otros perderlo. Ryan Cohen, el treintañero que se hizo rico con los productos para mascotas, está hoy claramente entre los primeros. Mañana, quién sabe.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> En poco más de una hora empieza el espectáculo



me parto


----------



## WasP (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Peliculón, por cierto.
> 
> https://i.redd.it/8q74tg64xqd61.png



Si Burry invierte, es que ahí hay pasta xD


----------



## JulaiRastrez (28 Ene 2021)

A mí me molan y no las implicaciones que se derivan de todo esto:

1) Que la única libertad que existe, de momento, pues es caduca, es la económica: gastar mi dinero donde me dé la gana.
2) El poder de las masas. ni Wall Street, ni el coronatimus ni su puta madre. Unidos hay fuerza.

3) Esto va a acabar en un mayor control de internet, muy a pesar de todos.


----------



## WasP (28 Ene 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Cuatro Cayetanos han puesto s especular a un montón de niñosrrrrrrata y les han hecho creer que son antisistema



Han logrado algo increíble, no es sensato subestimarlos. 

Hace años un movimiento foril relativamente similar acabó con la empresa de skins de World of Warcraft de Stephen Bannon. Sí, ese Bannon que literalmente metió a Trump en la Casa Blanca de la mano de Breitbart. 

Él aprendió de todo eso, y en lugar de odiar a esos niños rata decidió utilizarlos, como mano de obra gratis, para extender un mensaje político en las redes. Y funcionó, vaya si funcionó... Es mucho más sensato aprender correctamente de estos movimientos que despreciarlos. 

GameStop se irá eventualmente a la mierda, porque el formato de tienda física no es realmente rentable, pero algo se puede hacer con toda esta masa foril, eso seguro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ene 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Te han dado 45 thanks por este refrito de corte podemita.
> Felicidades.



Sí, vamos, podemita al 100% que debo ser... con mis rastas en el pelo y oliendo a cartones meados. Me has pillado.


----------



## WasP (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> No. Si a un progre le cuentas que unos foreros han tumbado un fondo de wall street, en principio, se alegra. Cuando le cuentas quiénes son los foreros (mostly trumpers) se produce el milagro de la transmutación mental, y el progresistacambia de bando y daría tu vida para proteger al Gordon Gecko de turno.



Prejuicios. Yo soy progresista y me da igual que sean trumpers, básicamente porque Trump va a estar fuera minimo 4 años, si no ya para siempre. Me parece que el mercado debe aprender, sea de la mano de trumpers, democrats o alienigenas, y el hecho de que esta vez sean trumpers no me mueve ni medio pelo del bigote, mireushté. ¿Que unos cuantos tiburones de Wall Street han palmado pasta donde menos lo esperaban? Que se jodan, así de sencillo. Un poco de su propia medicina.


----------



## ACICUETANO (28 Ene 2021)

JulaiRastrez dijo:


> A mí me molan y no las implicaciones que se derivan de todo esto:
> 
> 1) Que la única libertad que existe, de momento, pues es caduca, es la económica: gastar mi dinero donde me dé la gana.
> 2) El poder de las masas. ni Wall Street, ni el coronatimus ni su puta madre. Unidos hay fuerza.
> ...



Deep web es la solución


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ene 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Te han dado 45 thanks por este refrito de corte podemita.
> Felicidades.



El truco para conseguir thankitos rs decir que estamos en un gobierno comunijjjta y meter un par de Sorooooojjjj aquí y allá


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Dentro de poco empieza la fiesta, no coman que viene nutrición.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

No me había fijado en el lema de Gamestop, debajo del logo

*Power to the players*

Gracias LoL


----------



## PATITOXXL (28 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Me parece que en breves empezarán a hablar de cartillas de racionamiento o food stamps en lugar de RBU





El problema de una cartilla de racionamiento es que "obliga" a suministrar unos productos determinados, con una paguita te sueltan un poco de FIAT y allá te las compongas, aunque las estanterías estén vacías y no haya nada que comprar.


----------



## Leunam (28 Ene 2021)

Una pregunta de completo novato en estos temas, sobre el momento de venta.
Los que están en corto en esas acciones tienen obligación de comprar al precio que sea cuando cumpla el plazo (o antes).
Los que han comprado para hacerlas subir las tienen en su poder (un número de ellas).
¿El truco es que los segundos vendan a los primeros llegado ese momento (o antes)?.
Porque cuando pase ese plazo (no sé si hay más) esas acciones tiene pinta que se desplomarán, el que no consiga vender a tiempo...


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Os dejo el link, ya están con ello.

Robinhood, Interactive Brokers restrict trading in GameStop stock and options


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Una pregunta de completo novato en estos temas, sobre el momento de venta.
> Los que están en corto en esas acciones tienen obligación de comprar al precio que sea cuando cumpla el plazo (o antes).
> Los que han comprado para hacerlas subir las tienen en su poder (un número de ellas).
> ¿El truco es que los segundos vendan a los primeros llegado ese momento (o antes)?.
> Porque cuando pase ese plazo (no sé si hay más) esas acciones tiene pinta que se desplomarán, el que no consiga vender a tiempo...



Por eso no se esperaban la jugada, es un ataque kamikaze

Estás mierdas son lo que hacen la teoría de juegos interesante


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Ene 2021)

Magnífico resumen del por qué y lo que sucede ahora por uno de los que participó en el trolleo desde dentro. Cuanto más lo leo más me gusta

ZCL_LAX_ATL
1h
It’s not even about the money anymore, it’s personal.
In recent days, the actions of those at the top of the financial power structures and their enablers have confirmed something that we’ve known all along.
The market is rigged in their favor. It’s for them and them only. Oh sure, we can participate, but solely to generate them more revenue. Period. You will take your 7% YoY 401k’s and you will like them. End of discussion.
Oh sure....you can play our game, but you’ll play it how we want you to. We can change the rules at any time, and the rules we make will only apply to you. There are no rules for for us. If you start doing better than us, we’ll start bitching to our friends in front of a camera so that everyone can know what bad things you are doing! Oh! And if things get really bad? I’m telling mommy!
We legally tank a hedge fund? Regulation! You unlawfully tank an economy? Bailout?!
Is it conditional capitalism? Socialize the loses, and privatize the gains?
What the flying fuck.
We are playing the game by YOUR rules. A talented individual spotted a fatal flaw in one of those rules that you legally created and moved to capitalize, sharing his discovery with some retards along the way.
How are a bunch degenerates on the spectrum, gathering in public to shoot the shit in the wrong here? Are we just going to completely ignore the financial rules and regulators that permitted the sale of non existent shares? No blame for the lemon-scented turd nuggets in charge of billions that don’t have a basic grasp of risk management 101? So it’s okay now for retail brokerage firms to instantly and selectively cut our access to the market at will without notice? No repercussions for the media’s misinformation and fear-mongering market manipulation campaign? Tell me CNBC, why are you all of a sudden concerned for retail investors and there knowledge about “fundamentals”? Where the fuck where you in 2007!?
This is bullshit and you know it.
We are in a war of attrition and I’m not backing down. You can have my GME shares when you pry them from my .
It’s not even about the money anymore. This is for 2008.
I LIKE THE STOCK AND IM NOT SELLING.
Edit: $10,000 is not a meme
Edit 2: Fuck you Robinhood.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2021)

*GameStop Corp (GME)*


*300,16*_* -47,35 *_*-13,63%*

15:31:28 - Real-time Cboe. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )

Volumen: 9.013.504
Compra/Venta: 300,16 / 300,17
Rango día: 263,00 - 300,16


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> We are in a war of attrition and I’m not backing down. You can have my GME shares when you pry them from my .
> It’s not even about the money anymore. This is for 2008.
> I LIKE THE STOCK AND IM NOT SELLING.
> Edit: $10,000 is not a meme
> Edit 2: Fuck you Robinhood.



We are in a war of attrition and I’m not backing down. You can have my GME shares when you pry them from my *cold dead hands*
It’s not even about the money anymore. This is for 2008.
I LIKE THE STOCK AND IM NOT SELLING.
Edit: $10,000 is not a meme
Edit 2: Fuck you Robinhood.

Jrandes!!!!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Volume242,384,073

NOK NOK NOK JODER NOK!!!


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No me había fijado en el lema de Gamestop, debajo del logo
> 
> *Power to the players*
> 
> Gracias LoL



Alabado sea el mercado.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

375 y subiendo en vertical

Daparapa


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Ene 2021)

Comprar Nokia

Nokia shares buffeted by short selling storm


Yo por mi trabajo y acceso a información tengo prohibido hacer trading, pero los que podáis darle duro. suerte burbujos


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

Entrad aquí: GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas

Parece un puto reloj como sube cada segundo!!!!


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas
Dios! Voy a por palomitas!!!


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> 390!!
> 
> LoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooL
> 
> Van a por los mil...



Hace un minuto llegó a pasar los 400USD


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Una pregunta de completo novato en estos temas, sobre el momento de venta.
> Los que están en corto en esas acciones tienen obligación de comprar al precio que sea cuando cumpla el plazo (o antes).
> Los que han comprado para hacerlas subir las tienen en su poder (un número de ellas).
> ¿El truco es que los segundos vendan a los primeros llegado ese momento (o antes)?.
> Porque cuando pase ese plazo (no sé si hay más) esas acciones tiene pinta que se desplomarán, el que no consiga vender a tiempo...



Tal como yo lo entiendo sin tener ni puta idea: Si hay más cortos que acciones flotando, tienen margen para vender mucho sin que se desplome, porque la necesidad sigue intacta. Otra cosa es que, a esos precios, otros stakeholders decidan hacer caja y dejen a los retardeds colgando.

Y si no es así, el que conozca mejor el casino y sus trampas que lo explique.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Comprar Nokia
> 
> Nokia shares buffeted by short selling storm
> 
> ...



El volumen es brutal, los brokers petados...


----------



## A.Daimiel (28 Ene 2021)

dios que placer, me corrooooooooo


----------



## Indignado (28 Ene 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Entrad aquí: GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas
> 
> Parece un puto reloj como sube cada segundo!!!!



BRVTAL 

Por cierto aquí lo dejo ... , meted algo en plata que van a pumpear en una semana , se viene lolazo épico si se consigue

Materias primas: - A por todas: después de GME, Reddit planea atacar a la plata


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> BRVTAL
> 
> Por cierto aquí lo dejo ... , meted algo en plata que van a pumpear en una semana , se viene lolazo épico si se consigue
> 
> Materias primas: - A por todas: después de GME, Reddit planea atacar a la plata



Los beneficios de mi nokia 3310 el 30% va para la plata.


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

Salimos más fuertes.


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas

*418,17+70,66 (+20,33 %)*

Putos frikazos comedoritos!! Os amo!!!


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

*444,42+96,91 (+27,89 %)*


----------



## tomac (28 Ene 2021)

*477,00 +129,49 +37,26%

TO THE MOON*


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Tiburones a full !!

Es una masacre sangrienta en vivo y en directo !

El que compró a $ 4 (o $ 40 ya puestos) debe estar teniendo orgásmos múltiples sucesivos.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Amor y plata para mis burbujos



Ahora todos quieren que la manada de retardeds desbocados empuje del lado que les interesa. A Schiff se le ve el plumero de lejos.

Según dice (él) hay una minera bastante atacada por cortos que está subiendo de repente. De momento eso es todo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Tiburones a full !!
> 
> Es una masacre sangrienta en vivo y en directo !
> 
> El que compró a $ 4 (o $ 40 ya puestos) debe estar teniendo orgásmos múltiples sucesivos.



Como va la venta de vehiculos de alta gama?


----------



## lacuentaatras (28 Ene 2021)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> "L_a influencia sobre la evolución de las acciones cotizadas en las bolsas ha cambiado mucho en los últimos años.
> 
> Si bien hace unos años eran los grandes gurús de los mercados lo que tenían el principal peso, ahora ya han parecido nuevos actores que pueden provocar cambios al alza o a la baja de determinados valores. Elon Musk es un claro ejemplo de ello, pues sus comentarios en Twitter son una bomba de relojería que se ha trasladado a muchas cotizadas.
> 
> ...




otra para los mu tontos, please?


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Ojo que detecto un _"cambio de aire_" en la cotización. En cualquier momento vemos una "_Noche de San Valentín_" en vivo con miles de muertos y heridos.


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

Esto no va de dinero.

VA DE QUITARLES LA CARETA A ESTOS HIJOS DE PUTA.

ES PERSONAL.


----------



## PATITOXXL (28 Ene 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Una pregunta de completo novato en estos temas, sobre el momento de venta.
> Los que están en corto en esas acciones tienen obligación de comprar al precio que sea cuando cumpla el plazo (o antes).
> Los que han comprado para hacerlas subir las tienen en su poder (un número de ellas).
> ¿El truco es que los segundos vendan a los primeros llegado ese momento (o antes)?.
> Porque cuando pase ese plazo (no sé si hay más) esas acciones tiene pinta que se desplomarán, el que no consiga vender a tiempo...





Lo gracioso de este caso es que parece que hay posiciones en corto por el 140% de las acciones de la empresa, osea, que se pidieron acciones prestadas para venderlas y esperar a que bajaran y los que las compraron las prestaron a su vez a otros para lo mismo. Así que parece que esta vez la demanda de acciones está bastante clara. Estoy deseando ver como acaba


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

Que altibajos! Parece una lucha entre el bien y el mal!!


----------



## Malaaa- (28 Ene 2021)

La que se está liando es flipante.... os recomiendo este grupo de telegram en español WallstreetBets en Español


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Mas de 100k por segundo NOK de volumen es flipante.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Como va la venta de vehiculos de alta gama?





Y eso ?

Es porque los que ganen su pasta irán a por el Lambo o por otra cosa ?


----------



## Lovecraf (28 Ene 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas
> 
> *418,17+70,66 (+20,33 %)*
> 
> Putos frikazos comedoritos!! Os amo!!!



Ha llegado a 467 y ha empezado a bajar hasta 416 y ya no actualiza la pagina. Han suspendido su cotización ?


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Ha llegado a 467 y ha empezado a bajar hasta 416 y ya no actualiza la pagina. Han suspendido su cotización ?



Ostia, si!! Se ha quedado congelado en 403


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Y eso ?
> 
> Es porque los que ganen su pasta irán a por el Lambo o por otra cosa ?



Las flipadas que veo en el foro gusano JAJAJA


----------



## Jeenyus (28 Ene 2021)

A los judíos no se les tocan los negocios, primer aviso.


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

Ya ha vuelto, y subiendo!!!


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

HOLD


----------



## Indignado (28 Ene 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Que altibajos! Parece una lucha entre el bien y el mal!!



Los fondos deben estar comprando acciones para acto seguido vender de golpe y provocar una caida que arrastre a manos debiles y algun stop loss.

Pero ya les han pillado el truco , por no decir que muchos ya están curtidos en el mundo salvaje de las cryptos


----------



## WasP (28 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Los fondos deben estar comprando acciones para acto seguido vender de golpe y provocar una caida que arrastre a manos debiles y algun stop loss.
> 
> Pero ya les han pillado el truco



Cambiarán de táctica. Diría que en el largo plazo las multinacionales tienen las de ganar, pero no tengo tan claro que no caiga alguna antes de que esto acabe...


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Los fondos deben estar comprando acciones para acto seguido vender de golpe y provocar una caida que arrastre a manos debiles y algun stop loss.
> 
> Pero ya les han pillado el truco , por no decir que muchos ya están curtidos en el mundo salvaje de las cryptos


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

WasP dijo:


> Cambiarán de táctica. Diría que en el largo plazo las multinacionales tienen las de ganar, pero no tengo tan claro que no caiga alguna antes de que esto acabe...



Lo importante de momento es quitarles la careta.

Ya se irá a la yugular cuando toque (pronto).


----------



## BudSpencer (28 Ene 2021)

Qué risas nos estamos echando. Esto es un antes y un después. Hay un nuevo gran jugador en el tablero del mercado de valores y es el más fuerte después de la Fed. La gente de a pie actuando sincronizada hunde a cualquier "hedge fund". Se pueden meter sus algoritmos y "trading" de alta frecuencia por el culo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Qué risas nos estamos echando. Esto es un antes y un después. Hay un nuevo gran jugador en el tablero del mercado de valores y es el más fuerte después de la Fed.



Lo mas gracioso con el dinero impreso del FED


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Una locura como se mueve... ¿Eso es normal?


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

En reddit tambén están haciendo subir el valor del doge coin, una criptomoneda que era un chicharro total. Con la coña está subiendo hoy un 220%. Le echado esta mañana 20 eurillos y los he doblado. Me parto la polla con esta mierda.


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Lo mas gracioso con el dinero impreso del FED



Es poético, como no podía ser de otra manera.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

De cabeza en el futuro, nos estamos metiendo. Pero de cabeza.

Hay que ir preparando el Tor y el Telegram que esto coge velocidad. Y aprender a tradear, aunque ya llegamos tarde, COMO SIEMPRE EN LA PUTA BURBUJA, NOS LO PERDEMOS TODO.


----------



## Antiparticula (28 Ene 2021)

Lo que Adam Smith nunca pudo prever es que alguien jugara a lose-lose

pero no es un lose-lose cualquiera, Es un lose-LOSE. El pobre reportero de la SextaTV en NuevaYork tampoco lo entiende, NI Antonio Maestre


----------



## Lovecraf (28 Ene 2021)

El SP 500 +1,5%


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Esto es las pirañas contra los tiburones, ¿no? ¿Quién ganará?

De momento uno de los tiburones salió llorando ayer, se ha retirado com 100% de pérdidas.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Tiene pinta de que de 400 no va a pasar. Que ya está bien.

Y a última hora bajará muchisimo, supongo. Pero el daño está hecho.


----------



## EGO (28 Ene 2021)

Se huele el reseteo de Wall street.

Ese casino ya no da para mas...y si encima los frikis de un foro pueden destruir un fondo de inversion para pegarse unos loleos,mas razon todavia.

Un dia de estos va a pegar todo un petardazo.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> *Ya te digo yo que sí compi*



No estoy de acuerdo y digo por qué.

Sencillamente esto es como si un "fondo nuevo" hubiera entrado al mercado *de sorpresa en una operación puntual.*.. al día siguiente ya lo conoces e incluyes sus movimientos en tus análisis.

Aquí, si se quiere, hemos visto uno de los extraños casos de squeeze (ahorcamiento) que se dan muy de tanto en tanto. El Fondo atrapado hizo un mal análisis, no sabía que lo iban a entrampar, se excedió en sus límites técnicos... lo que quieras.

Pero mañana, los muchachos de Reddit, *no dejan de ser un "inversor más" del mercado*. En vez de un Fondo unificado algo compuesto por miles de personas (lo que es un problema, no una ventaja) y por si fuera poco teniendo que exponer a la luz del día sus estrategias (con estar suscripto al Reddit me entero a dónde piensan invertir mañana).

Hoy puede que hayan hecho una masacre. Mañana son un sólo un "inversor más" en el mercado.


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

HOLD hasta morir.

MORID MATANDO.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Mierda... se hunde, 330 acabo de ver




Si, estoy ya va para abajo.

Pero que les quiten lo bailado.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Solo parece que las acciones se están vendiendo, en realidad, no lo es. Los fondos de cobertura se venden entre sí a ofertas cada vez más bajas en rápida sucesión, engañando a los algoritmos para que piensen que hay una venta masiva cuando en realidad no la hay. (Hacen esto para asustar a los inversores minoristas y diseñar una venta masiva). Una vez finalizado el ataque, la acción normalmente volverá a subir debido a su demanda. Luego se enjuagarán y repetirán su ataque, cada vez con la esperanza de socavar a más y más inversores minoristas.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo y digo por qué.
> 
> Sencillamente esto es como si un "fondo nuevo" hubiera entrado al mercado *de sorpresa en una operación puntual.*.. al día siguiente ya lo conoces e incluyes sus movimientos en tus análisis.
> 
> ...



Mi afirmación iba más por la repercusión fuera de la bolsa, que no es mi campo y ahí sé que sabes más que yo

De todos modos no es solo un inversor más, porque plantea nuevas formas de jugar a esto para las que algunos no están preparados todavía


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Está cayendo en picado ya.

Todo el mundo recogiendo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

NOK 


Volume415,572,446

* 4.78-1.77 (-27.0229%)*


----------



## Indignado (28 Ene 2021)

Lo próxima vez en lugar de encerrar a la gente joven en casa van a preferir que hagan botellón , que despues la lian en la bolsa.

Por cierto dicen que la bajada de precio es por que están bloqueando cuentas , tendrán que ir a otro broker a comprar


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Si, estoy ya va para abajo.
> 
> Pero que les quiten lo bailado.



Ojo que me huelo que algunos se van a poner a corto 

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Y si baja mucho van a recomprar con los pastizales que se acaban de levantar, sería tremendo


----------



## Lovecraf (28 Ene 2021)

GME ahora cayendo. 297 -14%
Esto es como en las criptos


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas

*297,00-50,51 (-14,53%)*

Horreur!!


----------



## maxkuiper (28 Ene 2021)

Fue bonito hermanos


----------



## JonasMartell (28 Ene 2021)

Ya está bajando. Id buscando el siguiente evento apocalíptico


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ojo que me huelo que algunos se van a poner a corto
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Y si baja mucho van a recomprar con los pastizales que se acaban de levantar, sería tremendo




Seria el troleo del troleo.

Les veo capaces.


----------



## arandel (28 Ene 2021)

Han cerrado brokers como robinhood. Madre mia si esto no es intervención pues no se...


----------



## JonasMartell (28 Ene 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Qué risas nos estamos echando. Esto es un antes y un después. Hay un nuevo gran jugador en el tablero del mercado de valores y es el más fuerte después de la Fed. La gente de a pie actuando sincronizada hunde a cualquier "hedge fund". Se pueden meter sus algoritmos y "trading" de alta frecuencia por el culo.



Hasta que generen algún mecanismo para que esto no vuelva a pasar


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

Está parado de nuevo. Para no aburrirse mientras tanto:

Querían hacerse de oro a costa de una empresa con problemas y han perdido 5.000 millones







Grandes fondos de inversión que apostaron en contra de GameStops han sufrido pérdidas millonarias con la subida meteórica de sus acciones. 

La Bolsa de Nueva York está viviendo una situación completamente surrealista esta semana, en línea con lo que hemos vivido en 2020 con la pandemia y con este 2021 que empezó con una toma del Capitolio de película de ciencia ficción por parte de los seguidores más radicales de Donal Trump.

Una situación que ha hecho que muchos de los “tiburones” de Wall Street, que huelen la sangre y buscan cualquier oportunidad para hacer dinero, incluso a costa de hundir a empresas, hayan visto cambiados sus papeles y se hayan convertido en presas. ¿Y quienes son los predadores ahora? Pues un grupo de pequeños inversores coordinados en una red social. Una revolución del “pueblo” contra los millonarios que, de momento, ha hecho perder a estos últimos unos 5.000 millones de dólares.

Todo comenzó el lunes, cuando un grupo de usuarios del foro digital Reddit que debaten sobre bolsa se pusieron de acuerdo para comprar acciones de la tienda de videojuegos GameStop (GME), lo que provocó que su precio se disparara hasta un 144%. Tan solo fue el inicio de una reacción en cadena porque las participaciones de la compañía no han parado de subir desde entonces: el viernes pasado costaban 65,01 dólares al cierre del mercado, el miércoles terminaron en 347 dólares, es decir, una revalorización de más del 400%.

Pero parece que los decenas de usuarios de un "subreddit" (subforo) llamado Walll Street Bets (apuestas de Wall Street) llevan días animándose a comprar furiosamente acciones de GameStop porque comenzaron el año en apenas 17 dólares.

Esa subida meteórica ha impactado directamente a grandes fondos de inversión de Wall Street que acostumbran a apostar en contra de empresas con problemas para ganar mucho dinero con el hundimiento de sus acciones. Es el caso de GameStop, compañía minorista que se dedica a vender videojuegos en tiendas físicas, que se ha visto afectada por los cambios en un mercado en el que cada vez más usuarios adquieren sus _videogames_ en Internet o utilizan plataformas de _streaming_, a lo que se ha sumado la pandemia de covid-19.

De acuerdo con datos ofrecidos por S3 Partners y hechos públicos por CNBC, los fondos con posiciones cortas en GameStop han perdido en lo que va de año 5.000 millones de dólares. Tal ha sido el impacto que ya hay rumores de que algunas grandes firmas podrían declararse en bancarrota por las pérdidas ocasionadas con las apuestas en GameStop. Es el caso de Melvin Capital.






Tienda de GameStop en Manhattan, Nueva York.

*Qué es invertir en corto*
Para ganar dinero con la caída de las acciones de una determinada empresa, lo que hacen los grandes fondos de inversión es pedir prestado esos títulos a un tercero y los venden inmediatamente al precio que se encuentren en el mercado en ese momento.

Al cabo de un tiempo determinado, tendrán que devolver esas acciones prestadas por lo que las volverán a comprar y las entregarán al que era su dueño. Lo hacen con la esperanza de que el precio haya bajado durante ese periodo de tiempo, por lo que se anotan las ganancias de la diferencia entre el precio al que lo vendieron y el que tuvieron que pagar para devolver esos títulos.

Se trata de una operación de alto riesgo, porque el precio también podría subir. Teóricamente una acción sólo puede caer hasta cero, pero puede subir hasta el infinito, por lo que las pérdidas pueden llegar a ser igualmente infinitas.

Es por ello que en la práctica los brokers exigen ciertas garantías para “estar corto”, y obligan a cerrar la posición automáticamente cuando nos desviamos de los límites exigidos de pérdidas.

*El círculo vicioso conocido como ‘short squeeze’*
Cuando una empresa sobre las que hay muchas posiciones cortas abiertas empieza a subir, como está ocurriendo con GameStore, comienzan los problemas.

Tal y como explican perfectamente en SelfBank, se puede dar el fenómeno de que aquellos que tengan las posiciones cortas se vean obligados a recomprar las acciones por sus brokers para limitar las pérdidas.

Si eso ocurre y no hay mucha liquidez en el mercado, puede hacer que el precio de las acciones suba todavía más por la alta demanda, obligando a su vez a otros cortos a hacer lo mismo, creando un círculo vicioso. Un fenómeno que en la jerga bursátil se conoce con el término inglés “_short squeeze_”.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Y AMC y BB cayendo fortísimo.


Joder qué velocidades. Esto es para pistoleros rápidos u olvidarse durante todo el dia.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Y AMC y BB cayendo fortísimo.
> 
> 
> Joder qué velocidades. Esto es para pistoleros rápidos u olvidarse durante todo el dia.



Los putos fondos vendiéndose entre si... un clásico.


----------



## Lovecraf (28 Ene 2021)

Ahora no se refresca la página de Yahoo


----------



## PATITOXXL (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Mi afirmación iba más por la repercusión fuera de la bolsa, que no es mi campo y ahí sé que sabes más que yo
> 
> De todos modos no es solo un inversor más, porque plantea nuevas formas de jugar a esto para las que algunos no están preparados todavía





Tú imagínate que se cogen un rebote tonto, se compran TWITTER del tirón entre todos y mandan a tomar por saco a todos los progres


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Mi afirmación iba más por la repercusión fuera de la bolsa, que no es mi campo y ahí sé que sabes más que yo
> 
> De todos modos no es solo un inversor más, *porque plantea nuevas formas de jugar a esto para las que algunos no están preparados todavía*



A ver... si hubieras sido usuario de "ForoBolsa" o los foros de "Ameritrade" o muchos otros sabrías que en realidad muchos pequeños inversores interactúan en los foros de bolsa.

La diferencia aquí es que *fue MASIVO, SORPRESIVO y en un frente normalmente no habitual* (Reddit).

Pero no es nada nuevo (salvo por lo masivo y sorpresivo). De toda la vida los inversores comparten información y toman decisiones en diferentes foros.

Los que mueven fondos *de 1000 millones* seguramente "hablan" en el campo de Golf. Los que mueven fondos familiares de *100 millones* lo harán en un chat privado... los que mueven *10 millones* en algún otro sitio y, el chiquitaje *de 100.000 y menos* (muy frecuente en EE.UU.) lo hace en los Foros de Bolsa normales.

Estos chalados de Reddit, fueron 100.000 tíos de 1000 dólares cada uno... por eso sorprendieron.

Pero mañana no dejan de ser "un inversor más" y, dentro de los inversores uno de los más "tontos" porque:

- No tienen planificación centralizada
- Tienen que exponer sus estrategias a la luz pública todo el tiempo
- No pueden evitar las ventas indisciplinadas (en un fondo tú a veces "pagas" una pérdida y aguantas como parte de una estrategia... cuando operas con 100.000 tíos, no puedes evitar que vendan en desbandada si se asustan o quieren evitar perder:

Ha sido "primavera de un día" (muy emocionante y publicitado y heróico desde ya) y, no descartes que pudieran volver a pegar otro golpe en algún otro caso (miles de cabezas a veces encuentran datos que a otros se les pasan por alto)... pero lo más seguro es que pierdan -acá o en la próxima- y se disgreguen en cien grupos más pequeños, cada uno con su propio líder y buscando sus estrategias.

No es "nuevo" en el mundo de la bolsa. Ha sido "nuevo" para Reddit y como experiencia colectiva. No cambia al mercado como tal.


----------



## The Grasshopper (28 Ene 2021)

Lo siguiente es la plata


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Yo veo bien que los chavales vayan sacando los beneficios. Muchos por lo que se ve están pagandose préstamos gordos, etc...


Y NOSOTROS NOS LO HEMOS PERDIDO!!!!


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

WasP dijo:


> Prejuicios. Yo soy progresista y me da igual que sean trumpers, básicamente porque Trump va a estar fuera minimo 4 años, si no ya para siempre. Me parece que el mercado debe aprender, sea de la mano de trumpers, democrats o alienigenas, y el hecho de que esta vez sean trumpers no me mueve ni medio pelo del bigote, mireushté. ¿Que unos cuantos tiburones de Wall Street han palmado pasta donde menos lo esperaban? Que se jodan, así de sencillo. Un poco de su propia medicina.



Ya te decía yo.... 




Ni todos los retadeds son trumpistas, ni todos los progres son tan infantiles, ya lo sé, pero no eran prejuicios. Por supuesto que muchos, si asocian este movimiento con una respuesta de los antiglobalización, se pondrán del lado de Wall St (por supuesto, no lo expresarán así).

Y, sobre todo, el stablishment lo usará como justificación para los cambios regulatorios que hagan para protegerse. "No dejaremos al fascismo hacerse con la bolsa que da de comer a los trabajadores", y les colará. Veo a Wyoming defendiendo a WallSt sin pestañear.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ojo que me huelo que algunos se van a poner a corto
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Y si baja mucho van a recomprar con los pastizales que se acaban de levantar, sería tremendo



Eso que cuentas me suena, minuto 4:28:


----------



## randomizer (28 Ene 2021)

*SENSURA!!!*


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Lo siguiente es la plata
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557338



Es que ahí es diferente, hacer esto con una activo que sí tiene un valor intrínseco parece mucho mejor jugada


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Parece que esto ha sido todo, amigos.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Ahora no se refresca la página de Yahoo



Ahora ha regresado.


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo veo bien que los chavales vayan sacando los beneficios. Muchos por lo que se ve están pagandose préstamos gordos, etc...
> 
> 
> Y NOSOTROS NOS LO HEMOS PERDIDO!!!!



Y dale con ¨nosotros nos lo hemos perdido¨, nada te impide estar registrado en Reddit.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Ahora ha regresado.



Fue un momento. Se ha vuelto a parar.

Sin duda los han atacado por todos los frentes (les cerraron foros, seguramente las cuentas para comprar o vender). 

Espero que no los quieran masacrar en público para "dar la lección" y curarse en salud.


----------



## Indignado (28 Ene 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> En reddit tambén están haciendo subir el valor del doge coin, una criptomoneda que era un chicharro total. Con la coña está subiendo hoy un 220%. Le echado esta mañana 20 eurillos y los he doblado. Me parto la polla con esta mierda.



Pon el enlace (o por privado)


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Eso que cuentas me suena, minuto 3:




Seria ya el acabóse. La risión del año.

Hemos empezado fuerte está década. A ver como acaba.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Y dale con ¨nosotros nos lo hemos perdido¨, nada te impide estar registrado en Reddit.




hay que estar en Reddit porque en burbuja con hablar de Vox ya está todo hecho. Viejunos sois, no os enteráis de nada, y cuando os enterási ya es tarde.

Yo me referia además a saber tradear y haber pillado esto a tiempo, llevarse unos miles de dólares a la bolchaca.


----------



## Al-paquia (28 Ene 2021)

NEIN NEIN, MEINE SHEKELS IHR ASPERGER IDIOTEN, BIDEN UN RABALA ICH BEFEHLE EUCH!!!!


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> De nuevo suscribo, pero sigo sospechando que el descubrimiento *de aplicar técnicas de hacking a la bolsa*, tal y como está el sistema financiero a día de hoy... junto con la repercusión que ha tenido, va a traer cola...



Pero es que eso es de TODOS LOS DIAS !!

¿Por qué te piensas que los Fondos de Inversión *pagan FORTUNAS por ANALISTAS*?

Porque los tienen todo el día "_buscando oportunidades_" y tienen acceso a información mucho más "profunda" de la que puedes acceder en un foro.

Eso si, cada tanto, de casualidad, "alguien" que no es del mundillo "huele" una oportunidad o descubre un dato raro.

Pero no es la primera vez que pasa. Simplemente que los que no siguen de cerca el mundillo ni se enteran de estas cosas... pero pasan a diario !!

Por contarte algo... hay un foro especializado en FARMAS (laboratorios) que sigue al dedillo las autorizaciones de nuevos medicamentos y las compras y ventas del sector. Un nuevo medicamento es algo que VALE FORTUNAS y "entrar" a tiempo en una acción (o salirte si el nuevo medicamento afecta alguno de los existentes), deja pingues beneficios.

Hay otro que se dedica (o se dedicaba, hace años que no lo sigo) a los temas de ENERGIA.

Hay muchos foros de "inversores" de bolsa para pequeñajos. No es ninguna novedad. La novedad aquí es que *esto ocurrió de la noche a la mañana, en un foro de Reddit y en una operación "gorda"* porque pescaron un fondo (o varios) en squeeze y saltaron a las noticias.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

196.05

Se está recogiendo la pasta. Es normal.


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> hay que estar en Reddit porque en burbuja con hablar de Vox ya está todo hecho. Viejunos sois, no os enteráis de nada, y cuando os enterási ya es tarde.
> 
> Yo me referia además a saber tradear y haber pillado esto a tiempo, llevarse unos miles de dólares a la bolchaca.



¿¨Sois¨?

Pero si muchos de aquí estamos desde hace varios años en reddit y 4chan.

Burbuja y FC son para echarse risas y ver un poco de la idiosincrasia patria.

Y de viejunos nada, yo tengo menos de 25.


----------



## Al-paquia (28 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> hay que estar en Reddit porque en burbuja con hablar de Vox ya está todo hecho. Viejunos sois, no os enteráis de nada, y cuando os enterási ya es tarde.
> 
> Yo me referia además a saber tradear y haber pillado esto a tiempo, llevarse unos miles de dólares a la bolchaca.



Anda ya, en burbuja se lleva hablando de bitcoin desde hace una década y tampoco compraste.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pero es que eso es de TODOS LOS DIAS !!
> 
> ¿Por qué te piensas que los Fondos de Inversión *pagan FORTUNAS por ANALISTAS*?
> 
> ...



Tu crees que esto es como un ecplise, que se alinearon las estrellas?

Yo me fío mucho de lo que dices, que siempre está bien argumentado

Pero me da la sensación que esta gente no se va a quedar aquí...

Algo me dice que ya pueden estar tramando otra


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

*153,00-194,51 (-55,97 %)*


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Algo me dice que ya pueden estar tramando otra



Sospecho que están recogiendo la pasta para invertir en plata. Son frikis, no gilipollas.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Sospecho que están recogiendo la pasta para invertir en plata. Son frikis, no gilipollas.



Ojalá acabar el día con esa noticia


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Tu crees que esto es como un ecplise, que se alinearon las estrellas?
> 
> Yo me fío mucho de lo que dices, que siempre está bien argumentado
> 
> ...



La clave de esto es que ha abierto una puerta, o más bien ha señalado un puerta que estaba abierta pero en un rincón oscuro y que parecía el cuarto de la limpieza pero no.

No se trata de ganarles, se trata de exponerles. Al menos de momento.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Sospecho que están recogiendo la pasta para invertir en plata. Son frikis, no gilipollas.



Ya, ojalá sea cierto lo de que Melvin había cerrado posiciones y ya daba igual mantener high hasta el viernes


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Me imagino que en Reddit esta tarde empezaran a haber memes con los ingresos en el banco y la compra de coches.


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Qué desmadre xD
> 
> De 469 a 153$ en cuánto? Y sin contar el tiempo que debió estar suspendida...



Una hora y media más o menos sin descontar el tiempo para hidratarse.


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

ya vuelve again: 126


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Una hora y media más o menos sin descontar el tiempo para hidratarse.



Y comer doritos.


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Pon el enlace (o por privado)



https://www.reddit.com/r/doge/

Ahora los cabrones de RObinhood no permiten comprar ni vender esta crypto y cae des delos 220% que subía.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pero es que eso es de TODOS LOS DIAS !!
> 
> ¿Por qué te piensas que los Fondos de Inversión *pagan FORTUNAS por ANALISTAS*?
> 
> ...




Hay otra novedad que no se está comentando lo suficiente y es que el (((sistema))) se ha puesto en marcha para *DETENER *como sea este tipo de acción: están capando las aplicaciones de bolsa y están cerrado los grupos de Discord, es decir que están impidiendo (literalmente) que los pequeños inversores se organicen y entren en el mercado.

Y esto que comento *NO *pasa a diario, de hecho *NO *recuerdo que haya ocurrido *NUNCA*, se huele que los redditors han tocado un punto sensible y de ahí que los del (((sistema))) han reaccionado de esta forma tan salvaje.

Y esto no va a quedar ahí , estoy seguro de que van a tomar más medidas en breve y a medio plazo para evitar que algo así se vuelva producir.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> *Tu crees que esto es como un ecplise, que se alinearon las estrellas?*
> 
> Yo me fío mucho de lo que dices, que siempre está bien argumentado
> 
> ...



1) Si. Básicamente fue "_una conjunción afortunada_" 

2) Es posible que "planeen la próxima", pero que se vuelvan a dar las "condiciones" excepcionales de este caso (squeeze, dinero fresco del cheque del Gobierno, etc.) *realmente va a ser extraño* (no imposible, pero si extraño).

Ahora, insisto en esto... si visitaran "Foros de Bolsa" verían que los inversores *se la pasan conversando entre ellos*, pasándose datos, a veces coordinando estrategias, etc.

En este caso lo "exótico" fue *que sumaron decena de miles de voluntades, en un sitio no habitual (Reddit) y con una oportunidad que NO SIEMPRE SE REPITE* (un Fondo en squeeze agarrado de las bolas).

Además, que la difusión fue masiva y eso, a los que no son "del palo" les ha parecido algo novedoso, extraño y sorprendente. Lo fue, pero no es para tanto tampoco.

De todos modos hay una generación que ha combatido estas batallas en el exótico mundo de las criptos (y sus pump y dump) y *son un actor NUEVO que no figuraba en la lista*. Básicamente es como que te ataque un país que fundaron ayer... ni lo tenían los Fondos en su mapa y, al que agarraron con los pantalones bajados lo hicieron mierda.


----------



## Lovecraf (28 Ene 2021)

126.


----------



## Juan Palomo (28 Ene 2021)

Están comentando en wallstreetbets que Robinhood no les está dejando comprar GEM, AMC y otras. Les pone en las órdenes que ellos las han anulado. Van a hacer boicot a Robinhood y además les van a demandar. Espero que les castiguen, si hace falta son capaces de presentarse en sus oficinas. Que se anden con cuidado.

Robinhood Financial LLC 85 Willow Road Menlo Park, CA 94025 United States

Se han posicionado sobre demasiados valores, la próxima vez se tienen que poner de acuerdo en atacar uno sólo cada vez.
Lo que han logrado estos tíos es algo que ni en sueños hubiera imaginado. Han puesto en jaque a todos los bandidos de Wallstreet.

Ahora están pidiendo ayuda a los canadienses ya que ellos no pueden comprar.


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Hay otra novedad que no se está comentando lo suficiente y es que el (((sistema))) se ha puesto en marcha para *DETENER *como sea este tipo de acción: están capando las aplicaciones de bolsa y están cerrado los grupos de Discord, es decir que están impidiendo (literalmente) que los pequeños inversores se organicen y entren en el mercado.
> 
> Y esto que comento *NO *pasa a diario, de hecho *NO *recuerdo que haya ocurrido *NUNCA*, se huele que los redditors han tocado un punto sensible y de ahí que los del (((sistema))) han reaccionado de esta forma tan salvaje.
> 
> Y esto no va a quedar ahí , estoy seguro de que van a tomar más medidas en breve y a medio plazo para evitar que algo así se vuelva producir.



Si capas las apps para invertir durante, digamos 5 minutos y a la vez abres la cotización a los brokers cocainómanos de Wall Street durante, digamos 5 minutos, pues tienes el día hecho. Un botón switch de libro.

Edito: wait! Los comedoritos tampoco podrían vender en ese caso, no?


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Están comentando en wallstreetbets que Robinhood no les está dejando comprar GEM, AMC y otras. Les pone en las órdenes que ellos las han anulado. Van a hacer boicot a Robinhood y además les van a demandar. Espero que les castiguen, si hace falta son capaces de presentarse en sus oficinas. Que se anden con cuidado.
> 
> Robinhood Financial LLC 85 Willow Road Menlo Park, CA 94025 United States





chocolate dijo:


> Si capas las apps para invertir durante, digamos 5 minutos y a la vez abres la cotización a los brokers cocainómanos de Wall Street durante, digamos 5 minutos, pues tienes el día hecho. Un botón switch de libro.




Sí, lo he visto.

Era lógico que hubiera amenazas y pasara algo de eso.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Hay otra novedad que no se está comentando lo suficiente y es que el (((sistema))) se ha puesto en marcha para *DETENER *como sea este tipo de acción: están capando las aplicaciones de bolsa y están cerrado los grupos de Discord, es decir que están impidiendo (literalmente) que los pequeños inversores se organicen y entren en el mercado.
> 
> Y esto que comento *NO *pasa a diario, de hecho *NO *recuerdo que haya ocurrido *NUNCA*, se huele que los redditors han tocado un punto sensible y de ahí que los del (((sistema))) han reaccionado de esta forma tan salvaje.
> 
> Y esto no va a quedar ahí , estoy seguro de que van a tomar más medidas en breve y a medio plazo para evitar que algo así se vuelva producir.




Esto es así !!

Lo que queda en claro aquí es que *en EE.UU. ya viven en una "dictadura digital"* donde, lo mismo le cierran las cuentas al Presidente (Trump), como a los inversores de Reddit.

*Se han caído las CARETAS y el monstruo ha MOSTRADO SU ROSTRO.*

Toda esta gente ahora *HUIRA a NUEVAS APLICACIONES.*

¿ A qué me hace acordar ?  

Ah!, ya sé... a los youtubers yéndose a Andorra !! 

Así como *Twitter o Facebook o Whatsapp* pagaron el precio en la "_noche de los Trumperos largos_", ahora le toca *a Reddit, Discord y varios más* dejar en claro que *son PARTE DE LA DICTADURA*.

Terminarán todos *en Foros RUSOS o CHINOS*... donde resulta que ahora descubrimos son más "democráticos"... al tiempo !!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Después los rojos dicen que esto es capitalismo


----------



## Lovecraf (28 Ene 2021)

Ha empezado a subir de nuevo. A 156 ha petado de nuevo Yahoo finances.


----------



## poppom (28 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Después los rojos dicen que esto es capitalismo



Neoliberalismo le llaman


----------



## Desencantado (28 Ene 2021)

Algún pipiolo Juden salido de Princeton que era la estrella emergente en Melvin va a dormir en cartones en la fachada del Trump Plaza.

Sólo por eso ha merecido la pena.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *153,00-194,51 (-55,97 %)*


----------



## Rompehuevos (28 Ene 2021)

a partir de que precio de accion los de melvin pierden pasta?


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

@RobinhoodApp ha eliminado la opcion de comprar $GME $AMC $BBBY $NOK a particulares mientras los hedge funds pueden[EN]


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Se han posicionado *sobre demasiados valores*, la próxima vez se tienen que poner de acuerdo en atacar uno sólo cada vez.



Por lo que leí en un link que alguien aportó (lamento no tenerlo a mano, pero es de este tema o alguno de los similares), uno de los promotores de toda esta movida avisaba que:

- Los ataques de compra-venta fueron para generarles miedo.
- Muchos de los ingresos a Reddit de la última semana eran TROLES PAGOS para fomentar OTRAS ACCIONES con el objeto de dividir las aguas con GME (GameStop).
- Que la prensa se hartó de meter NOTICIAS FALSAS (que el Fondo ya había salido, etc.)

Todos esos ataques coordinados, son parte de las "reglas del juego". La novedad es que atacar un "Hedge Fund" enemigo se hace de un modo y, combatir un foro de Reddit era algo "novedoso" y les tomó un rato buscarle la vuelta.

Lo que si ha quedado en claro es *que LA MESA ESTA INCLINADA y MASIVAMENTE*. Cuando algo no les gusta "te cierran" Twitter, Whatsapp, Facebook, Discord y lo que se les sale de las pelotas.

Eso *NO ES DEMOCRACIA*.

Mas que "invertir en bolsa" los comedoritos yanquis *podrían empezar a preocuparse POR LA DEMOCRACIA EN SU PAIS*. Ahora tienen en claro que ES PURA FACHADA y están bajo la bota de los poderosos.

Si van a hacer *las cosas en serio* tendrían que estar *pensando en una REVOLUCION DEMOCRATICA* para volver a equilibrar la mesa igual para todos.

El "sistema" se ha encargado que *no hablemos más de POLITICA* (la de verdad, no la de anécdotas)... quizás estas cosas *DESPIERTEN a la gente* y se den cuenta que *estamos ESCLAVIZADOS con "guantes de seda pero mano de hierro".*


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

"Robinhood" ha claudicado y hasta hace unos minutos se podía invertir con "public", peeeeero:


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (28 Ene 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Si capas las apps para invertir durante, digamos 5 minutos y a la vez abres la cotización a los brokers cocainómanos de Wall Street durante, digamos 5 minutos, pues tienes el día hecho. Un botón switch de libro.
> 
> Edito: wait! Los comedoritos tampoco podrían vender en ese caso, no?




Sí pero están capando las aplicaciones porque no pueden arriesgarse ni lo más mínimo a seguir perdiendo dinero, si lo están haciendo es porque les conviene.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

196,14-151,37 (-43,56 %) 

Están aguantando el golpe, parece


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

Robinhood restricts trading in GameStop, other names involved in frenzy



> “We continuously monitor the markets and make changes where necessary. In light of recent volatility, we are restricting transactions for certain securities to position closing only, including $AAL, $AMC, $BB, $BBBY, $CTRM, $EXPR, $GME, $KOSS, $NAKD, $NOK, $SNDL, $TR and $TRVG. We also raised margin requirements for certain securities,” Robinhood said in a statement.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Robinhood deberia cambiarse el nombre a partir de ahora.

Que asco da todo. Si es que no puede ser.


----------



## Indignado (28 Ene 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Hay otra novedad que no se está comentando lo suficiente y es que el (((sistema))) se ha puesto en marcha para *DETENER *como sea este tipo de acción: están capando las aplicaciones de bolsa y están cerrado los grupos de Discord, es decir que están impidiendo (literalmente) que los pequeños inversores se organicen y entren en el mercado.
> 
> Y esto que comento *NO *pasa a diario, de hecho *NO *recuerdo que haya ocurrido *NUNCA*, se huele que los redditors han tocado un punto sensible y de ahí que los del (((sistema))) han reaccionado de esta forma tan salvaje.
> 
> Y esto no va a quedar ahí , estoy seguro de que van a tomar más medidas en breve y a medio plazo para evitar que algo así se vuelva producir.



Es historico lo que estamos viviendo , están intentando hackear el sistema desde dentro

Por cierto vuelven a la carga : 234 244


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> 196,14-151,37 (-43,56 %)
> 
> Están aguantando el golpe, parece


----------



## pivonazo (28 Ene 2021)

QUE LES JODAN A TODOS ! , PUTOS FONDOS DE INVERSION HIJOS DE PUTA , OJALA DESPAREZCAN ALGUN DIA


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> 196,14-151,37 (-43,56 %)
> 
> Están aguantando el golpe, parece



¿Y por dónde estarán comprando?

Igual no son los reddit, igual ahora ya son otros tiburones los que están a por la carnaza de MelvinCapital, o su broker.

apasionante.


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Para hacer un breve repaso.

Más o menos *el 12 de Enero la acción estaba en $ 20*




La movida de Reddit debe haber empezado ahí (es donde las barras blancas de volumen empiezan a crecer y el precio también) y la acción empieza a subir.

Si el Fondo esperaba "bajas" seguramente esperaba recomprar a *$ 18, $ 16* o por ahí pero, los de Reddit se la subieron a *$ 40, $ 60, $ 80* y, para el pico que se ve ahí (el primero) llegó a *$ 120.*

A partir de ahí ya fue un desmadre y fue subiendo hasta los *$ 440* a los que llegó hoy (aunque ahora anda por los *$ 250*).

Para el Fondo es una masacre.

Lo que sorprende es que "el sistema" *no se banque perder NI UNA VEZ* (aunque corrija luego sin que te des cuenta). Han optado por mostrar la "cara del monstruo" sin más (cerrando los foros y las agencias de bolsa, etc.)

Los "redditeros" más viejos y que arrancaron con esto han comprado *a $ 30-40-70*, a los valores actuales todavía ganan algo.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

pues si impiden que los retarded sedientos de venganza se ceben con Melvin Capital, igual es peor el remedio que la enfermedad.


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Hermoso Raton (28 Ene 2021)

en Discord cierran el canal de #wallstreetbets por "contenidos de odio" 


joder están en pánico total. Si había gente que no había despertado con las elecciones amañadas, ahora se va a llevar una hostia de realidad.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

No llores como "comedoritos" *lo que no supiste defender como Hombre*.  


Creo que HOY muchos jóvenes norteamericanos *están descubriendo que NO VIVEN EN UNA DEMOCRACIA NI EN UN LIBREMERCADO.*

- *O se "van"* (como hacen los venezolanos)

- *O se la "aguantan"* (y siguen comiendo doritos en la cueva mentras buscan otro tema en Reddit para entretenerse)

- *O EMPIEZAN UN CAMBIO PROFUNDO de un sistema corrupto y opresor que les ha mostrado su verdadero rostro sin tapujos.*

Ya veremos cuál de las tres opciones es la verdadera.


----------



## Misterio (28 Ene 2021)

Como la lía la china comunista oh waittt...


----------



## Derrochaduros (28 Ene 2021)

La CNMV advierte que un fenómeno como GameStop en España sería manipulación del mercado


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> La CNMV advierte que un fenómeno como GameStop en España sería manipulación del mercado



Al final y al cabo hermano Neo no vino a salvarnos, solo a despertarnos... y ahora nos duelen los hogos


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

De 221$ a 273$ *EN 1 MINUTO*


A los de Robinhood: id preparando sobornos a comisiones de valores y jueces, o el ojal:


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Vuelven a por los 300.


Ya los han pasado.

Ya los han perdido.



Es una locura ahora.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

*318$ right now*


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Esto no es para flojos. Imaginaros tener un millón ahi metido. O todos tus ahorros.


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

HOLD


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Esto no es para flojos. Imaginaros tener un millón ahi metido. O todos tus ahorros.



La gente está metiendo los cheques de Trump, es que son las risas, han hecho pasta y van a por más.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> La gente está metiendo los cheques de Trump, es que son las risas, han hecho pasta y van a por más.




Si, lo sé, pero también estoy seguro que algún loco lo ha metido ahí TODO. Con un par.

Ahora debe estar como un mono en una jaula.


Jajaja!!! Me ha recordado esto:


----------



## ueee3 (28 Ene 2021)

Unos cracks.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Esto no es para flojos. Imaginaros tener un millón ahi metido. O todos tus ahorros.



Es que hay peña para la que tener un millón ahí es como para ti y para mi tener 10€



OYeah dijo:


>



Ojo que Citadel no es Melvin, es como el doble de grande...

Si lo tumban la lían


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Ene 2021)

Por lo que se ve muchos brokers no dejan operar en GME (Degiro, Traderepublic en Alemania...)
Que escandalo!! Aqui se juega!!!


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

¿Puedes explicar un poco mejor? ¿Qué ganan los tiburones si despues de la maniobra las acciones vuelven al pico que dejaron los retardeds?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Nokia a 5 VAMOS!!!


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

El siglo XXI, donde el autismo se convirtió en un arma de destrucción masiva.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

¿Quién es ésta tipa? Está buena.


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

Me despollo con los memes


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

la verdad es que me he quedao peor aún. 

Pero no es raro, solo soy un espectador ojiplático.

Lo que quieres decir, entonces, es que los pollaviejas de WallSt han malgastado sus cartuchos, porque no les sirve de nada bajar la acción si no permiten a los retardeds que se rajen.

Pero yo no creo que sean tan tontos. ¿no?

Igual intentan bajarla a un precio en el que los pillados en cortos puedan salir sin demasiado agujero, pero para eso tendrían que tirarla hasta <50, por lo menos.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Están en plan troleo. Pase lo que pase esto ha sido un Occupy Wall Street a lo grande, se han llevado hasta los ceniceros.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Por lo que he leido yo estaba prohibido comprar pero no vender.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Por lo que he leido yo estaba prohibido comprar pero no vender.




yo también he leído eso, no pueden comprar pero sí que pueden vender.


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## JonasMartell (28 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> en Discord cierran el canal de #wallstreetbets por "contenidos de odio"
> 
> 
> joder están en pánico total. Si había gente que no había despertado con las elecciones amañadas, ahora se va a llevar una hostia de realidad.



Al común de la gente esto le da igual


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

La jugada que están haciendo con Nokia es brutal, de todas formas Nokia no es un chicharro y tiene buen precio.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

JonasMartell dijo:


> Al común de la gente esto le da igual





Somos ARISTÓCRATAS DEL ESPÍRITU, lo que diga la plebescoria es irrelevante


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, ya que el hilo ha cambiado y no solo estamos comentando la noticia que puse al principio, cómo veis si edito el titulo del hilo y la etiqueta a "r/WallStreetBets to da Moon"? por ejemplo (se aceptan sugerencias). Para englobar más la temática del hilo, más que nada, además que está siendo interesante compartir las visiones de cada uno.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que el hilo ha cambiado y no solo estamos comentando la noticia que puse al principio, cómo veis si edito el titulo del hilo y la etiqueta a "r/WallStreetBets to da Moon"? por ejemplo (se aceptan sugerencias). Para englobar más la temática del hilo, más que nada, además que está siendo interesante compartir las visiones de cada uno.



Hapollo la moción.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Ene 2021)

Por este tipo de cosas era tan importante que ganase trump.


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Hermoso Raton (28 Ene 2021)

JonasMartell dijo:


> Al común de la gente esto le da igual




aquí da igual, pero en USA está siendo algo grandísimo. Sale en todos los medios, incluido Tucker Carlson que es lo más popular del país. Hasta en los medios superprogres, y muchos de sus lectores estaban apoyando el movimiento #wallstreetbets. Ahora van a ver que el sistema está podrido y que les hacen lo mismo a ellos que a los trumpistas.


----------



## JonasMartell (28 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> aquí da igual, pero en USA está siendo algo grandísimo. Sale en todos los medios, incluido Tucker Carlson que es lo más popular del país. Hasta en los medios superprogres, y muchos de sus lectores estaban apoyando el movimiento #wallstreetbets. Ahora van a ver que el sistema está podrido y que les hacen lo mismo a ellos que a los trumpistas.



Ya le darán la vuelta de alguna forma y esto quedará en una anécdota. Como otras tantas anteriores.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Ene 2021)

Deberíamos ponernos de acuerdo con los usuarios de forocarros para en un hilo para estos asuntos, hacer una acción similar en España. 500€ por barba, 100.000 usuarios no es algo descabellado.

En teoría en España estas acciones son delictivas (que estraño, España, el paraíso comunista de las libertades  )

Un WallStreetBets a la española podría desembocar en multas de hasta 30 millones y penas de prisión, pero los expertos ven difícil que la CNMV pudiera frenar algo parecido en el Ibex

La realidad es que no habría cárceles suficientes en el mundo para meter a 100.000 tíos de golpe en la cárcel, mucho menos en España. Y el dinero volaría fuera de España en cero, coma. Todo el mundo implicado tendría instrucciones claras de como proceder para sacar el dinero, todos a la vez para evitar el bloqueo de transferencias internacionales.

Lo que daría por ver la cara de la Botina y sus limpiabotas de Moncloa intentando arreglar el estropicio.

Los que quieran sacarse unos miles o decenas de miles de euros, ya saben. Organización.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Deberíamos ponernos de acuerdo con los usuarios de forocarros para en un hilo para estos asuntos, hacer una acción similar en España. 500€ por barba, 100.000 usuarios no es algo descabellado.
> 
> En teoría en España estas acciones son delictivas (que estraño, España, el paraíso comunista de las libertades  )
> 
> ...



Vamos pacobet!!


----------



## EGO (28 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Deberíamos ponernos de acuerdo con los usuarios de forocarros para en un hilo para estos asuntos, hacer una acción similar en España. 500€ por barba, 100.000 usuarios no es algo descabellado.
> 
> En teoría en España estas acciones son delictivas (que estraño, España, el paraíso comunista de las libertades  )
> 
> ...



Lo ideal seria apostar en contra de todas las posiciones que tenga Soros y derroirlo hasta que tenga que dormir en un albergue lleno de moros,niggas y yonkis.


----------



## OYeah (28 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Deberíamos ponernos de acuerdo con los usuarios de forocarros para en un hilo para estos asuntos, hacer una acción similar en España. 500€ por barba, 100.000 usuarios no es algo descabellado.
> 
> En teoría en España estas acciones son delictivas (que estraño, España, el paraíso comunista de las libertades  )
> 
> ...




No funciona así. 

Para acabar con eso sólo necesitas pegar fuertes multas o meter en la carcel a dos o tres, no a todos.

Un usuario de burbuja deberia saberlo desde lo de La Manada y EnriquePC.

No hay posibilidad ninguna de que esto pase en España. Ninguna.

Rwcordad lo que pasó en 2010 con nuestra Constitución.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

Algunos millonarios están con los buenos, jaja.

No olvidemos que uno de los catalizadores de toda esta aventura fue Elon Musk:


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Algunos millonarios están con los buenos, jaja.
> 
> No olvidemos que uno de los catalizadores de toda esta aventura fue Elon Musk:



Creo que estos comparten que vienen de familias normales, trabajadoras.

Estos dos parece que se han hecho a si mismos, no son ricos de cuna.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

'This is unacceptable': AOC, Ted Cruz and others side with retail investors, slam Robinhood and Wall Street amid GameStop mania

JOJOJO


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Creo que estos comparten que vienen de familias normales, trabajadoras.
> 
> Estos dos parece que se han hecho a si mismos, no son ricos de cuna.





Bueno, la leyenda negra de Elon afirma (no demostradamente de momento) que su padre tenía minería de esmeraldas


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Creo que estos comparten que vienen de familias normales, trabajadoras.
> 
> Estos dos parece que se han hecho a si mismos, no son ricos de cuna.



y que son republicanos


----------



## jabalino (28 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Deberíamos ponernos de acuerdo con los usuarios de forocarros para en un hilo para estos asuntos, hacer una acción similar en España. 500€ por barba, 100.000 usuarios no es algo descabellado.
> 
> En teoría en España estas acciones son delictivas (que estraño, España, el paraíso comunista de las libertades  )
> 
> ...



Pues lo hacemos en algún otro país de Europa


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

Hasta esta puta roja (que me la pone durísima):


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (28 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Porqué los llamais "autistas"? Yo los veo espabiladísimos.



usan una táctica coordinada denominada weaponized autism


----------



## SadButTrue (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Hasta esta puta roja (que me la pone durísima):



Ésta imbécil solo busca ir de attention whore y apuntarse un tanto que no le corresponde, sino todo lo contrario. Su partido, a quien verdaderamente representa es a Wall Sreet, los Hedge Funds y la impresora de la Fed.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

A los de Robinhood e Interactive Brokers les van a venir una buena multa como no cedan. Les va a costar mas que todo el dinero que les han pagado las hedgefound para que bloquearan las compras.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Ésta imbécil solo busca ir de attention whore y apuntarse un tanto que no le corresponde, sino todo lo contrario. Su partido, a quien verdaderamente representa es a Wall Sreet, los Hedge Funds y la impresora de la Fed.




Por supuesto, estos hijosdepvta políticos son una mezcla de maldad y postureo


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> A los de Robinhood e Interactive Brokers les van a venir una buena multa como no cedan. Les va a costar mas que todo el dinero que les han pagado las hedgefound para que bloquearan las compras.





El tema, inquietante, es ¿Cómo sonn las cuentas de los usuarios de Robinhood? ¿Cómo se custodian las acciones? ¿Tienen depósitos en líquido?

De estos corsarios no te puedes fiar


----------



## Matriarca (28 Ene 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues en el foro de bolsa ya están organizándose para especular con algún chicharro.



tenemos que ir todos a una, ya q es un foro pequeño vamos todos


----------



## Matriarca (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Bueno, la leyenda negra de Elon afirma (no demostradamente de momento) que su padre tenía minería de esmeraldas



y es sudafricano de la era del apartheid, así q no me extrañaría las corruptelas.


----------



## Azarias (28 Ene 2021)

Existe un día y un hora en el que los que los fondos que han ido a corto tengan que pasar por caja?
Digo yo que no vamos a estar así toda la vida aguantando.Por que si es así algun dia llegaremos a 10 o 5 la acción y ganarán los cabrones esos.


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

Himboko a la sabiduría monetaria foril para que nos ilumine en este asunto: @kikepm, @sociedadponzi


----------



## COVID 8M (28 Ene 2021)

Azarias dijo:


> Existe un día y un hora en el que los que los fondos que han ido a corto tengan que pasar por caja?
> Digo yo que no vamos a estar así toda la vida aguantando.Por que si es así algun dia llegaremos a 10 o 5 la acción y ganarán los cabrones esos.



Mañana precisamente.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Mañana pillo palomitas


----------



## Azarias (28 Ene 2021)

COVID 8M dijo:


> Mañana precisamente.



Entonces esto está chupado...no se que puede pasar mal.
A otra pregunta y la pasta esa que van a perder...a donde va?


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

Azarias dijo:


> Entonces esto está chupado...no se que puede pasar mal.
> A otra pregunta y la pasta esa que van a perder...a donde va?




A los que compraron las acciones baratas y ellos tienen que comprárselas para devolverlas


----------



## Ricardiano (28 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Deberíamos ponernos de acuerdo con los usuarios de forocarros para en un hilo para estos asuntos, hacer una acción similar en España. 500€ por barba, 100.000 usuarios no es algo descabellado.
> 
> En teoría en España estas acciones son delictivas (que estraño, España, el paraíso comunista de las libertades  )
> 
> ...



Hay una iniciativa. Hasta han montado un canal en telegram. Han elegido Audax que es una empresa que cotiza en el mercado continuo. Dicen que las posiciones bajistas son muy fuertes y que cotiza muy por debajo de su valor. Creo que ahora mismo ronda los 2€ la acción. 

Fueracortosaudax

Van más de 2.000 inscritos. También se andaban quejando de que en forocoches les están baneando...


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Dice Reuters que 70 mil millones...


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

Ted Cruz troleando...


----------



## Indignado (28 Ene 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Himboko a la sabiduría monetaria foril para que nos ilumine en este asunto: @kikepm, @sociedadponzi




Yo solo se que quieren llevar el dogecoin a 1 dolar , ahora esta a 0,018 euros


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Yo solo se que quieren llevar el dogecoin a 1 dolar , ahora esta a 0,018 euros



He comprado 2.000 y pico hoy por 20 euros. Por los lols, más que nada. Pero casi estoy doblando la himbersión. Si con esto consigo darle auqnue sea un pequeño disgusto a esos hedge funds, bien gastados están esos 20 pavos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Yo de estos días solo me he quedado con Nokia y si hoy vendo salgo con lo puesto.

Aunque Nokia como comente no me desagrada para tenerla, no es un chicharro como las demás.


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Ene 2021)

hoy sube el sp500 y baja gamestop

los malos ganan


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Según Roberto de Spartanbrokers, el dinero de Gamestop que ganen los inversores no se va a cobrar, porque la SEC lo va a prohibir.

JAJAJAJAJAJA ME PARTO.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> aquí da igual, pero en USA está siendo algo grandísimo. Sale en todos los medios, incluido Tucker Carlson que es lo más popular del país. Hasta en los medios superprogres, y muchos de sus lectores estaban apoyando el movimiento #wallstreetbets. Ahora van a ver que el sistema está podrido y que les hacen lo mismo a ellos que a los trumpistas.



les dicen que son trumpistas y todos contentos con la pastilla azul.








El Lonchafinista dijo:


> 'This is unacceptable': AOC, Ted Cruz and others side with retail investors, slam Robinhood and Wall Street amid GameStop mania
> 
> JOJOJO



Jajajjaa a ver si se aclaran los progres. Van como pollos sin cabeza.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Eso de finiquitar el capitalismo... Mas bien quieren hacer pobres la clase media y baja.

Peakoil
Inflación
China medio productivo

Porro & Netflix manda


----------



## Shrek (28 Ene 2021)

Matriarca dijo:


> tenemos que ir todos a una, ya q es un foro pequeño vamos todos



Un foro pequeño no puede hacer de plataforma para este tipo de acciones organizadas y masivas. Y más un foro de esta naturaleza.


----------



## NPDO (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> les dicen que son trumpistas y todos contentos con la pastilla azul.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557491
> 
> ...



Apellido judío asqueroso del redactor, es que ni se esconden ya, van a saco.


----------



## Matriarca (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> les dicen que son trumpistas y todos contentos con la pastilla azul.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557491
> 
> ...



es un montaje?


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Matriarca dijo:


> es un montaje?



Pues ni idea, igual sí. Yo ya me lo creo todo. O nada.


----------



## Miss Marple (28 Ene 2021)

Madre mía que LOL. Ver a Ted Cruz y Ocasio Cortez, Trump y la otra demócrata chiflada apiñándose para atacar a Robin Hood y defender al pequeño inversor no tiene precio.

Yo creo que esto va a traer cola. La burbuja bursátil de los últimos 5 años en USA se ha basado mucho en el auge de los day traders. La SEC y la Fed y Yellen van a contar que todo esto es una manipulación del mercado organizada por trampistas /rusos/chinos y demás terroristas, y a imponer medidas represivas, pero no van a poder evitar ya que esto sea la demostración pública de que Robin Hood y otras plataformas para "democratizar" las finanzas son a fin de cuentas una herramienta de Citadel y similares para esquilar a los inversores minoristas. Y todo esto después de la censura en twitter etc. Supongo que se organizarán en Telegram o Signal a partir de ahora.

Mañana vencerán las opciones, pero las posiciones en cortos en acciones hay que recomprarlas en el mercado, y parece ser que son tan grandes que llevará días. La cuestión es si los WSB aguantarán. Va a estar entretenido.

Lo mejor es algo que he leído por ahí de que los WSB fueron a por Melvin porque Melvin se forró a costa del fracaso de los de CyberPunk 2070. Ay que me lol.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Madre mía que LOL. Ver a Ted Cruz y Ocasio Cortez, Trump y la otra demócrata chiflada apiñándose para atacar a Robin Hood y defender al pequeño inversor no tiene precio.
> 
> Yo creo que esto va a traer cola. La burbuja bursátil de los últimos 5 años en USA se ha basado mucho en el auge de los day traders. La SEC y la Fed y Yellen van a contar que todo esto es una manipulación del mercado organizada por trampistas /rusos/chinos y demás terroristas, y a imponer medidas represivas, pero no van a poder evitar ya que esto sea la demostración pública de que Robin Hood y otras plataformas para "democratizar" las finanzas son a fin de cuentas una herramienta de Citadel y similares para esquilar a los inversores minoristas. Y todo esto después de la censura en twitter etc. Supongo que se organizarán en Telegram o Signal a partir de ahora.
> 
> ...



Que guste leerte por aqui Miss!


----------



## Caracol (28 Ene 2021)

El golpe supremo que están planeando los de Reddit es disparar la plata de 25$ a 1000$ y llevarse por delante a JPMorgan. 


Aún no han empezado y solo con el rumor la plata subió un 7%, ahora está subiendo 3,5%...
Vienen tiempos interesantes.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

pero qué retorcido es todo esto jajajajjajajaa


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

Algunos de los comentarios de WSB son un descojone:


_*THEY HAVE 140% SHORT INTEREST ON NAKED SHORTS THAT DONT EXPIRE. THEY CANNOT ESCAPE IF NO GME SHARES SELL.*_
*
SHARE PRICE WILL GO UP INFINITELY IF ALL GME SHARES ONLY HOLD AND NEVER SELL
*
_*I AM NOT A FINANCIAL ADVISOR I AM A RETARD HOLDING TO INFINITY AND BEYOND.*_


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> pero qué retorcido es todo esto jajajajjajajaa



Es que hubo un momento durante la cuarentena en el que si no donabas eras nazi. Igual fue el impuesto revolucionario...


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> El golpe supremo que están planeando los de Reddit es disparar la plata de 25$ a 1000$ y llevarse por delante a JPMorgan.
> 
> 
> Aún no han empezado y solo con el rumor la plata subió un 7%, ahora está subiendo 3,5%...
> Vienen tiempos interesantes.



Yo esto lo veo muy muy jodido, mas con todas las guarradas que han hecho hoy, el que ha estado operativo hoy sabe lo que digo.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Yo esto lo veo muy muy jodido, mas con todas las guarradas que han hecho hoy, el que ha estado operativo hoy sabe lo que digo.



Solo que una cantidad de población importante adoptase plata como reserva de valor en vez de dinero fiat sería revolucionario 

y darles un gran golpe


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Solo que una cantidad de población importante adoptase plata como reserva de valor en vez de dinero fiat sería revolucionario
> 
> y darles un gran golpe



Ya pero eso me suena a los sueños húmedos de los bitcoineros que se suman a la fiesta para tener mas dinero fiat.


----------



## Matriarca (28 Ene 2021)

Osea q todo esto es un paripe, un show, un butifarrendum bursatil


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Ene 2021)

yo opino igual, ademas se estan organizando en reddit...... que es comunista a tope


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Ene 2021)

wtf


----------



## nief (28 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Madre mía que LOL. Ver a Ted Cruz y Ocasio Cortez, Trump y la otra demócrata chiflada apiñándose para atacar a Robin Hood y defender al pequeño inversor no tiene precio.
> 
> Yo creo que esto va a traer cola. La burbuja bursátil de los últimos 5 años en USA se ha basado mucho en el auge de los day traders. La SEC y la Fed y Yellen van a contar que todo esto es una manipulación del mercado organizada por trampistas /rusos/chinos y demás terroristas, y a imponer medidas represivas, pero no van a poder evitar ya que esto sea la demostración pública de que Robin Hood y otras plataformas para "democratizar" las finanzas son a fin de cuentas una herramienta de Citadel y similares para esquilar a los inversores minoristas. Y todo esto después de la censura en twitter etc. Supongo que se organizarán en Telegram o Signal a partir de ahora.
> 
> ...




Bienvenido de vuelta, hacia mucho tiempo que no le leia por el foro.


70.87 Billion Reasons Why The Retail Brokers Just Betrayed Their Customers | ZeroHedge

Tengo unas dudas, como casi todo el mundo con este tema.


hola,

entiendo que como hay mas % de acciones vendidas en corto que acciones libres.

que pasa cuando intenten cerrar los cortos y no haya acciones a la venta?

ahora esta a 230 porque parece que ya se puede comprar de nuevo.

Si mañana sigue a 230 que pasa? 

Tendran que recomprarlas pero igual no hay suficientes (de eso se trata). Se ira al infinito? quebrara alguno por el camino?

Saludos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Ya pero eso me suena a los sueños húmedos de los bitcoineros que se suman a la fiesta para tener mas dinero fiat.



Pues el bitcoin ha caído 5000 puntos desde que esto empezó.....


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> wtf



Pongo captura para los que no les sale automáticamente.




Si eso resulta ser cierto ¿qué viene después? Eso va más allá de "bloquear el mercado por seguridad". Es un robo a la luz del día. Menuda bajada de careta del "sistema"


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> wtf



Madre mía. Groucho Marx debe estar regocijándose en su tumba.


----------



## nief (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## nief (28 Ene 2021)

70.87 Billion Reasons Why The Retail Brokers Just Betrayed Their Customers | ZeroHedge


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Pues el bitcoin ha caído 5000 puntos desde que esto empezó.....



Valor refugio y tal.


----------



## Ricardiano (28 Ene 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> He comprado 2.000 y pico hoy por 20 euros. Por los lols, más que nada. Pero casi estoy doblando la himbersión. Si con esto consigo darle auqnue sea un pequeño disgusto a esos hedge funds, bien gastados están esos 20 pavos.



Hedge funds?

Hay algún hedge fund posicionado corto en eso? Lo dudo mucho...

Puede que el valor suba como la espuma pero ahí no hay cierre de cortos por ningún sitio, así que...eso es calentar una burbuja para que el último tonto pague la fiesta.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> wtf





Directamente les están robando las acciones??

Así a sako??


----------



## tomac (28 Ene 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> wtf



Vamos, no me jodas.


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)

Dios menudo robo  hay que arruinar a estos ladrones.


----------



## loquesubebaja (28 Ene 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> El golpe supremo que están planeando los de Reddit es disparar la plata de 25$ a 1000$ y llevarse por delante a JPMorgan.
> 
> 
> Aún no han empezado y solo con el rumor la plata subió un 7%, ahora está subiendo 3,5%...
> Vienen tiempos interesantes.



Pues algunas onzas tengo yo guardadas...Las tenia para cambiarlas por latunes y chortinas en el Mad Max...


----------



## nief (28 Ene 2021)

Robinhood Reportedly Selling People’s GME Positions Without Warning, Investors Sue | ZeroHedge

Si, estan vendiendoles las acciones con dos cojones


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Hedge funds?
> 
> Hay algún hedge fund posicionado corto en eso? Lo dudo mucho...
> 
> Puede que el valor suba como la espuma pero ahí no hay cierre de cortos por ningún sitio, así que...eso es calentar una burbuja para que el último tonto pague la fiesta.



No, con el Doge coin no me refería a hedge funds. Es solo un hype que han creado los de reddit aprovechando la movida. Una burbuja como cualquier otra pero no deja de ser curioso la que se puede liar cuando mucha gente se organiza.


----------



## El Gran Cid (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Directamente les están robando las acciones??
> 
> Así a sako??



No entiendo nada. Breve resumen, por favor.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Directamente les están robando las acciones??
> 
> Así a sako??





Es lo que os comentaba hace 1 hora o así...los corsarios hacen lo que quieren.

No descartemos algún episodio tipo Epstein, con el interfecto saliendo de prisión de máxima seguridad, supuestamente en un saco de la funeraria, mientras que en realidad se lo llevan a Cartagena de Indias con una identidad y rostro nuevos y harén de culombianas (o culombianos, que estos hijosdepvta le dan a todo)


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> No entiendo nada. Breve resumen, por favor.



Lo han intentado todo para que se desplomase la acción, como no lo han conseguido directamente está Robinhood poniendo las ordenes de venta sin que los usuarios puedan cancelarlas. Se las están quitando de sus carteras sin que puedan impedirlo


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Malditos_Usureros (28 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Madre mía que LOL. Ver a Ted Cruz y Ocasio Cortez, Trump y la otra demócrata chiflada apiñándose para atacar a Robin Hood y defender al pequeño inversor no tiene precio.
> 
> Yo creo que esto va a traer cola. La burbuja bursátil de los últimos 5 años en USA se ha basado mucho en el auge de los day traders. La SEC y la Fed y Yellen van a contar que todo esto es una manipulación del mercado organizada por trampistas /rusos/chinos y demás terroristas, y a imponer medidas represivas, pero no van a poder evitar ya que esto sea la demostración pública de que Robin Hood y otras plataformas para "democratizar" las finanzas son a fin de cuentas una herramienta de Citadel y similares para esquilar a los inversores minoristas. Y todo esto después de la censura en twitter etc. Supongo que se organizarán en Telegram o Signal a partir de ahora.
> 
> ...



Madre mía Miss Marple! Un honor, hacía mucho tiempo que no le leía.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (28 Ene 2021)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> No entiendo nada. Breve resumen, por favor.




Que estan atracando a la luz del dia a la puta cara a los pequeños inversores, ni mas ni menos. Eso en España igual pase pero en EEUU que se denuncia hasta porque un dia llueve va a traer cola.


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Lo han intentado todo para que se desplomase la acción, como no lo han conseguido directamente está Robinhood poniendo las ordenes de venta sin que los usuarios puedan cancelarlas. Se las están quitando de sus carteras sin que puedan impedirlo



Lo cual debe violar todos los contratos y leyes habidas y por haber. Se están quitando demasiado la careta y eso indica que les está dañando de verdad el tema.


----------



## EGO (28 Ene 2021)

Pues lo mismo que paso en 2016 con Trump y los memes de la rana pepe de los que tanto se cachondeaban las televisiones.

Dinosaurios globalistas que siguen ignorando el poder de internet.


----------



## nief (28 Ene 2021)

Pues muy sencillo.


Mañana todos esos cortos tendran que comprar acciones al precio que este. 

Como nadie vende y todos compran no para de subir.

Y los que las tienen que comprar si o si tendra que comprar al precio que este para devolverlas.

Intentaron que nadie pudiese comprar mas.

Ahora directamente venden las acciones de la gente para que se puedan comprar y caiga.

Es alucinante


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Qué puto escándalo...


----------



## nief (28 Ene 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Lo cual debe violar todos los contratos y leyes habidas y por haber. Se están quitando demasiado la careta y eso indica que les está dañando de verdad el tema.



A mi me da un poco de yuyu porque puede haber quiebras en cadena:





But Citadel and SAC Point72 were not the only ones on the firing line. As Faber also said earlier, "any number of large of large hedge funds have suffered significantly."

How much? According to financial data analytics firm Ortex, short-sellers - mostly hedge funds - *are sitting on estimated losses of $70.87 billion from their short positions in U.S. companies just in 2021 alone! *Add puts and other underwater derivatives, and the real loss will be even greater. And just as striking: Ortex data showed that as of Wednesday, *there were loss-making short positions on more than 5,000 U.S. firms.*

This means that virtually every hedge fund that had short positions on was getting hammered. So when dozens of these giant asset managers sat down and decided to polite call one broker after another what do you think happened.

70.87 Billion Reasons Why The Retail Brokers Just Betrayed Their Customers | ZeroHedge


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Pongo captura para los que no les sale automáticamente.
> Ver archivo adjunto 557539
> 
> 
> ...



Si yo soy inversor de GME a través de Robin Hood y me hacen esta cacicada, me voy con este tweet y la el justificante de venta de mis acciones sin mi firma y "por mi propio bien" a un JUZGADO mercantil de USA, y conociendo como la gastan allí los jueces la lío parda


----------



## Antiparticula (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> _*I AM NOT A FINANCIAL ADVISOR I AM A RETARD HOLDING TO INFINITY AND BEYOND.*_



Me recuerda cuando cambiaba cromos en el cole.

Uno de parvulitos tenía un cromo muy dificil y no me lo quería cambiar ni por cincuenta cromos.


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> A mi me da un poco de yuyu porque puede haber quiebras en cadena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi no, francamente. Me da mucho más yuyu la agenda 2030 y que estos cabrones sigan por siempre esquilmándonos impunemente. Si algun día hemos de soñar con tener algo parecido a la libertad esta gente debe ser parte del pasado.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Si yo soy inversor de GME a través de Robin Hood y me hacen esta cacicada, me voy con este tweet y la el justificante de venta de mis acciones sin mi firma y "por mi propio bien" a un JUZGADO mercantil de USA, y conociendo como la gastan allí los jueces la lío parda



Si sale algo así será una demanda conjunta, es posible que a los que se lo estén haciendo sean pequeños inversores que no han metido mas de 1000$, esa gente no se va a pagar un abogado por eso.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Si yo soy inversor de GME a través de Robin Hood y me hacen esta cacicada, me voy con este tweet y la el justificante de venta de mis acciones sin mi firma y "por mi propio bien" a un JUZGADO mercantil de USA, y conociendo como la gastan allí los jueces la lío parda



El reguero de demandas que va a dejar lo de hoy...


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Directamente les están robando las acciones??
> 
> Así a sako??




Tengo que pensar (y creer) que es mentira. No pueden hacer eso (y menos que menos vender en el momento más bajo del mercado).

A sabe que dice el CONTRATO que firmas cuando abres la cuenta. Por ahí les das ese derecho. Ojo!

Pero, me suena a locura demencial.

Es como si llegas a tu casa y hay un cartel de la inmobiliaria avisándote que "_en protección de tus intereses_" te han vendido el piso en 60.000 euros (y vale dos o tres veces ese valor).


----------



## Secret_Societies (28 Ene 2021)

Si ya está la cosa así no me quiero imaginar lo que harán si de verdad se ataca la plata y a JP Morgan. Eso sí que son son palabras mayores


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Ene 2021)

Quien fuera hoy abogado de temas económicos en Manhattan. 

Esta noche en los bufetes van a correr el alcohol, la coca y las putas. 

Vienen buenos tiempos para los picapleitos


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


> Vamos, para confiar en el dinero electrónico, un ejemplo de lo que pueden hacer con total impunidad.
> Viva el cash.



Y el joro!


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Tengo que pensar (y creer) que es mentira. No pueden hacer eso (y menos que menos vender en el momento más bajo del mercado).
> 
> A sabe que dice el CONTRATO que firmas cuando abres la cuenta. Por ahí les das ese derecho. Ojo!
> 
> ...



Yo también me he preguntado si algo de eso puede haber... porque si no las demandas están claras

Eso o que después de esta ya cuentan con que su chiringuito cae y piensan huir


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Yo también me he preguntado si algo de eso puede haber... porque si no las demandas están claras
> 
> Eso o que después de esta ya cuentan con que su chiringuito cae y piensan huir



Cuanta pasta habrá palmado el bróker en la sesión de ayer?


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Si sale algo así será una demanda conjunta, es posible que a los que se lo estén haciendo sean pequeños inversores que no han metido mas de 1000$, esa gente no se va a pagar un abogado por eso.



Cuidado que esto debe haber tocado mucho los cojones a más de uno, y que a lo mejor ya es abogado él


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Yo también me he preguntado si algo de eso puede haber... porque si no las demandas están claras
> 
> Eso o que después de esta ya cuentan con que su chiringuito cae y piensan huir



Si. La que queda pensar es que mañana iban a perder $ 5000 millones y, antes de eso, optaron por liquidar acciones a lo bestia para salvar su dinero y luego "aguantarse" los juicios que pueden durar años... y que quizás los arreglan con menos.

A veces se hacen esos cálculos.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Cuanta pasta habrá palmado el bróker en la sesión de ayer?



Por ahí NADA. Recién va a perder c*uando tenga que salir a comprar las acciones para devolver.*.. la pérdida será al cierre del contrato (que si mal no entiendo es los días viernes, pero no necesariamente mañana, puede ser el viernes próximo dependiendo de cuándo lo haya tomado).


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Cuidado que esto debe haber tocado mucho los cojones a más de uno, y que a lo mejor ya es abogado él



Por estadística estoy completamente de acuerdo, la cantidad de gente que hay metida ahí tiene que ser acojonante.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

De todos modos hagamos un cálculo rápido (y teórico).

Supongamos que el Fondo en cuestión había comprado *$ 500 millones en acciones a $ 20* con al esperanza de recomprarlas a $ 18 y ganarse unos *50 millones* (nada mal por un pasamanos rápido).

Con 500 millones a $ 20 x acción su compra fue de *25 millones de acciones.*

Resulta que ahora cuestan en el mercado *$ 250* (anda por ahí en estos momentos).

Cuando tenga que recomprar 25 millones de acciones a $ 250 tendrá que pagar *$ 6.250 millones de dólares !!!*  

De "ganar" *50 millones* "rápidos" pasa a perder *6.250 millones*... ¿cómo te sientes? 

Y creo que el valor de la compañía hasta antes de que empezara este follón no superaba los 2000 millones !!


----------



## Gago (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Ene 2021)

Mañana bol gigante de palomitas. A ver que pasa cuando venzan los contratos de préstamo y no haya acciones para cerrarlos. Demandas de abogados lloviendo a cántaros, los traders cagados pensando que otro grupo de niños rata se la pueda jugar de nuevo...

Ganadores claros de este tema: abogados y fabricantes de ansiolíticos. Y Hollywood, de esto se hace película este mismo año. Grupo de niños doriteros en chat commie ponen de rodillas a wall street y hunden un par de hedge funds. Los guionistas se relamen con la historia.

Veo la comunistada BLM de Hollywood haciendo cola para conseguir un papel


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> A mi me da un poco de yuyu porque puede haber quiebras en cadena:



Estoy gozando como una perra, pero tienes razón, quiebras muy gordas nos pueden afectar, desde que se caiga un banco en el que tengas dinero, etc.

El tema es que el sistema está construido de tal forma que auténticos zombis aguantan, en lugar de hacer una quiebra sana más o menos ordenada. Y aguantan porque alguien les presta, y ese alguien es a su vez deudor de otro...de modo que todo está encadenado, y la quiebra de uno es una quiebra de cascadas.
Pero es que no dejan otro camino para que la economía se sanee en el sentido clásico de que empresas ineficaces queden fuera del mercado.
De modo que el dolor, en lugar de disiparse poco a poco, te viene de golpe, y te puede matar (el dolor son los malos, los de siempre, en esta analogía mía)





Nico dijo:


> Tengo que pensar (y creer) que es mentira. No pueden hacer eso (y menos que menos vender en el momento más bajo del mercado).
> 
> A sabe que dice el CONTRATO que firmas cuando abres la cuenta. Por ahí les das ese derecho. Ojo!
> 
> Pero, me suena a locura demencial.




Una cláusula así no parece que sea legal.
Aunque el derecho bancario en general es una aberración, a saber...


----------



## Gago (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Estoy gozando como una perra, pero tienes razón, quiebras muy gordas nos pueden afectar, desde que se caiga un banco en el que tengas dinero, etc.
> 
> El tema es que el sistema está construido de tal forma que auténticos zombis aguantan, en lugar de hacer una quiebra sana más o menos ordenada. Y aguantan porque alguien les presta, y ese alguien es a su vez deudor de otro...de modo que todo está encadenado, y la quiebra de uno es una quiebra de cascadas.
> Pero es que no dejan otro camino para que la economía se sanee en el sentido clásico de que empresas ineficaces queden fuera del mercado.
> ...



Esta puesto en las condiciones de aceptar en la app.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Es lo que os comentaba hace 1 hora o así...los corsarios hacen lo que quieren.
> 
> No descartemos algún episodio tipo Epstein, con el interfecto saliendo de prisión de máxima seguridad, supuestamente en un saco de la funeraria, mientras que en realidad se lo llevan a Cartagena de Indias con una identidad y rostro nuevos y harén de culombianas (o culombianos, que estos hijosdepvta le dan a todo)




o culombiños Israeli Army Caught Running Massive Pedophile Ring - Media Blackout


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Mañana bol gigante de palomitas. A ver que pasa cuando venzan los contratos de préstamo y no haya acciones para cerrarlos. Demandas de abogados lloviendo a cántaros, los traders cagados pensando que otro grupo de niños rata se la pueda jugar de nuevo...
> 
> Ganadores claros de este tema: abogados y fabricantes de ansiolíticos. Y Hollywood, de esto se hace película este mismo año. Grupo de niños doriteros en chat commie ponen de rodillas a wall street y hunden un par de hedge funds. Los guionistas se relamen con la historia.
> 
> Veo la comunistada BLM de Hollywood haciendo cola para conseguir un papel



De chat commie nada chaval, el subreddit es based. Mas les gustaria a los mugrosos haber montado esto.

Por cierto, esto es un foro supuestamente de economia y solo 42 páginas, aunque hay tres hilos abiertos.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Que estan atracando a la luz del dia a la puta cara a los pequeños inversores, ni mas ni menos. Eso en España igual pase pero en EEUU que se denuncia hasta porque un dia llueve va a traer cola.



No sé. Cuando el "showdown" o "bajada de careta" llega a este punto, yo ya no me fiaría mucho de los jueces, ni de los abogados, ni de nadie.

Si pueden cambiar la ley electoral para admitir votos anónimos dos días después de las elecciones, y consumar el pucherazo, es que pueden hacer lo que les de la puta gana. Ya están en ello, de hecho.

Biden Starting Commission to Examine Supreme Court Reform


----------



## jabalino (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Estoy gozando como una perra, pero tienes razón, quiebras muy gordas nos pueden afectar, desde que se caiga un banco en el que tengas dinero, etc.
> 
> El tema es que el sistema está construido de tal forma que auténticos zombis aguantan, en lugar de hacer una quiebra sana más o menos ordenada. Y aguantan porque alguien les presta, y ese alguien es a su vez deudor de otro...de modo que todo está encadenado, y la quiebra de uno es una quiebra de cascadas.
> Pero es que no dejan otro camino para que la economía se sanee en el sentido clásico de que empresas ineficaces queden fuera del mercado.
> ...



Para hacer una tortilla hay que romper huevos. Joder, quién de nosotros no estaría dispuesto a perder los 10 k euros de la cuenta si cae todo el sanedrín?


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Acá le traigo los datos (no me había puesto a ver esta compañía hasta e revuelo de hoy)




Vamos a ver los datos relevantes.

El primero que interesa son las *ACCIONES EN CIRCULACION*. Es el total de acciones que hay en el mercado (quizás no están a la venta sino en manos de inversores que no las sueltan, *es el TOTAL DE ACCIONES en que se divide el capital de la empresa*).

Como pueden ver hay *69,75 millones de acciones.*

Pero al día 14 de enero había "en corto" un total de *61,78 millones.*

Eso era el *88,58%* del total de acciones.

===

Posiblemente los Fondos que están en "corto" *ya hayan comprado una buena parte para devolver* pero lo cierto es que MAÑANA o el PROXIMO VIERNES "alguien" tiene que comprar -o ya tiene- la friolera de *61,78 millones de acciones.*

Al precio actual de *$ 250* hablamos de... 250x61,78 = *$ 15.445 millones de dólares !!!* 

===

Los datos están tomados de:

Medidas de valoración y estadísticas financieras de GameStop Corporation (GME)

(recuadro de "Estadísticas")


----------



## AssGaper (28 Ene 2021)

*SE HAN SACADO LAS GACELAS LA POLLA. *

*LES HAN GAPEADO, PROLAPSADO Y REVENTADO A LOS HEDGE FUNDS HASTA EL FONDO CON CREAMPIE INCLUDED. *

*ASI SI HOSTIA PUTA!!!*


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> No sé. Cuando el "showdown" o "bajada de careta" llega a este punto, yo ya no me fiaría mucho de los jueces, ni de los abogados, ni de nadie.
> 
> Si pueden cambiar la ley electoral para admitir votos anónimos dos días después de las elecciones, y consumar el pucherazo, es que pueden hacer los que les de la puta gana. Ya están en ello, de hecho.
> 
> Biden Starting Commission to Examine Supreme Court Reform



Si algo demostraron las pasadas elecciones estadounidenses es que la democracia y el estado de derecho es una filfa. Quien se fie de los jueces cuando tocan a los grandes es subnormal, puedes intentarlo claro pero no te sorprendas si te la juegan descaradamente.


----------



## Antiparticula (28 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> De chat commie nada chaval, el subreddit es based. Mas les gustaria a los mugrosos haber montado esto.
> 
> Por cierto, esto es un foro supuestamente de economia y solo 42 páginas, aunque hay tres hilos abiertos.



Me hace gracia que en los mass mierda explican que reddit es como forocoches aquí en españa.


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ene 2021)

Si es cierto lo de que Robinhood directamente ha vendido sin autorización las acciones de los retailers, es algo gravísimo y una caída de careta bestial de cómo funciona toda la puta estafa bursátil.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Tengo que pensar (y creer) que es mentira. No pueden hacer eso (y menos que menos vender en el momento más bajo del mercado).
> 
> A sabe que dice el CONTRATO que firmas cuando abres la cuenta. Por ahí les das ese derecho. Ojo!
> 
> ...



Está requeteconfirmado. Hay capturas de pantalla varias en los twits que se han posteado.

Está pasando.


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si es cierto lo de que Robinhood directamente ha vendido sin autorización las acciones de los retailers, es algo gravísimo y una caída de careta bestial de cómo funciona toda la puta estafa bursátil.



Ya nunca volverá a ser lo mismo. A no ser que más de un tiburón de Wall Street termine de cajero en un walmart.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si es cierto lo de que Robinhood directamente ha vendido sin autorización las acciones de los retailers, es algo gravísimo y una caída de careta bestial de cómo funciona toda la puta estafa bursátil.



A mi lo que me parece acojonante es que los creadores de la app ya lo tuvieran previsto por si podía ocurrir algo así, y lo incluyeran en los términos y condiciones.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> *Una cláusula así no parece que sea legal.*
> Aunque el derecho bancario en general es una aberración, a saber...



Te sorprenderías las cosas que los abogados escriben en los contratos !!  Muchos los firman sin leer y no saben que tienen que entregar al primogénito y a la hermana vírgen para ser desflorada.

Por lo visto ellos SI TIENEN ESA CLAUSULA !! (no lo he leído completo, es lo que sale en este Tweet)



Gago dijo:


>



De ser así creo que TODOS tendrían que estar enviando YA EMAILS PROHIBIENDO LA VENTA DE SUS ACCIONES *o mañana los desfloran como seis nigerianos a una rubia sueca proinmigración. *


----------



## Marx lo dijo (28 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Pongo captura para los que no les sale automáticamente.
> Ver archivo adjunto 557539
> 
> 
> ...



USA y su "Seguridad jurídica" se acaban de marcar un "Exprópiese", por el bien del pueblo.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Me hace gracia que en los mass mierda explican que reddit es como forocoches aquí en españa.



Forocoches esta castrado, es mas bien como era forocoches.


----------



## Gago (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> A mi lo que me parece acojonante es que los creadores de la app ya lo tuvieran previsto por si podía ocurrir algo así, y lo incluyeran en los términos y condiciones.



Entiendo que eso se prevé para una una situación de falta de solvencia, para evitar pérdidas demasiado grandes. Pero en este caso les están cerrando posiciones ganadoras que podrían ganar todavía mucho más.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


>



Brutal. 


Pues me autocito:


Lego. dijo:


> pues si impiden que los retarded sedientos de venganza se ceben con Melvin Capital, igual es peor el remedio que la enfermedad.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557385




Si generan demasiada rabia pueden haberla cagado BIG TIME.


----------



## Gago (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Te sorprenderías las cosas que los abogados escriben en los contratos !!  Muchos los firman sin leer y no saben que tienen que entregar al primogénito y a la hermana vírgen para ser desflorada.
> 
> Por lo visto ellos SI TIENEN ESA CLAUSULA !! (no lo he leído completo, es lo que sale en este Tweet)
> 
> ...



Dirán que tenían los servidores petados y no les llegó el email.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Te sorprenderías las cosas que los abogados escriben en los contratos !!  Muchos los firman sin leer y no saben que tienen que entregar al primogénito y a la hermana vírgen para ser desflorada.
> 
> Por lo visto ellos SI TIENEN ESA CLAUSULA !! (no lo he leído completo, es lo que sale en este Tweet)
> 
> ...



Suena a clausula abusiva. En principio papel mojado, pero ya sabemos que los tribunales emiten sentencias en función de quién manda.

_"¿Quien controla a la fiscalia?"_


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

La letra pequeña, gacelillas.


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


>



Maravilloso


----------



## Euron G. (28 Ene 2021)

No tengo ni puta idea de economía (Por desgracia, siempre ha sido un tema que me gustaría aprender. Alguna recomendación?), pero me estáis haciendo pasar un rato súper entretenido. Es como una peli de suspense, ahora ganan los malos, ahora los buenos. Qué pasará mañana. ¿Se arruinarán algunos peces gordos? Jajaja tremendo.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Si los miles a quienes les están vendiendo sus acciones SIN AUTORIZACION *pero amparados en los "Términos de Uso"*, se ponen a leer TODOS LOS "TERMINOS DE USO" *que han aceptado en su vida* (Facebook, Twitter, su banco y su agente de bolsa) directamente SE DESMAYAN !!

En el *2008* la FED (con Bernanke) en el apuro tuvo que mostrarnos cómo era el "conejo en la Galera" que le permitía imprimir lo que quisieran a mansalva (inventaban el dinero que se les salía de los cojones y nosotros tenemos que TRABAJAR para ganarlo).

Ahora en el *2021*, la Bolsa nos muestra que *NO EXISTEN LAS ACCIONES NI LOS DERECHOS DE LOS ACCIONISTAS* y que pueden venderte tu cartera accionaria como se le sale de los cojones.

Lo único que falta descubrir es que la madre de Dabuti es puta y ya la vida no tiene más sentido.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de economía (Por desgracia, siempre ha sido un tema que me gustaría aprender. Alguna recomendación?), pero me estáis haciendo pasar un rato súper entretenido. Es como una peli de suspense, ahora ganan los malos, ahora los buenos. Qué pasará mañana. ¿Se arruinarán algunos peces gordos? Jajaja tremendo.



Hace un tiempo abrí un hilo aquí mismo para que me recomendaran libros para iniciarme en economía. Te dejo el link porque hay bastantes recursos.
Pregunta: - ¿Qué libros me recomendáis para iniciarme en economía?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> *Suena a clausula abusiva*. En principio papel mojado, pero ya sabemos que los tribunales emiten sentencias en función de quién manda.
> 
> _"¿Quien controla a la fiscalia?"_




En todo caso da lugar a uno de esos juicios LARGUISIMOS *que les deja a los demandados algún margen de negociación*. Están en juego 16.500 millones de dólares !!  

Como decía un compañero más arriba, en estos momentos los abogados especializados en el tema de New York están colapsando el teléfono del delivery de putas, drogas y champagne !!


----------



## I'm back (28 Ene 2021)

Me interesa el tema pero me da pereza leerme este tocho-hilo. Pillo sitio de todas maneras, no vaya a convertirse en el nuevo hilo del medio millón de mensajes.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Tengo que pensar (y creer) que es mentira. No pueden hacer eso (y menos que menos vender en el momento más bajo del mercado).
> 
> A sabe que dice el CONTRATO que firmas cuando abres la cuenta. Por ahí les das ese derecho. Ojo!
> 
> ...



Estoy por abrirme una cuenta en Robinjud para comprobar como entre los cientos de puntos, clausulas y subclausulas que aceptas sin leer con un click, hay una que dice "la empresa se reserva la acciones necesarias para velar siempre y en todo lugar por los intereses del abajo firmante".


----------



## nief (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## gatosaurio (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Si los miles a quienes les están vendiendo sus acciones SIN AUTORIZACION *pero amparados en los "Términos de Uso"*, se ponen a leer TODOS LOS "TERMINOS DE USO" *que han aceptado en su vida* (Facebook, Twitter, su banco y su agente de bolsa) directamente SE DESMAYAN !!
> 
> En el *2008* la FED (con Bernanke) en el apuro tuvo que mostrarnos cómo era el "conejo en la Galera" que le permitía imprimir lo que quisieran a mansalva (inventaban el dinero que se les salía de los cojones y nosotros tenemos que TRABAJAR para ganarlo).
> 
> ...



Según lo que he podido leer por ahí, la clausula aplica a operaciones cerca del margin call. Entiendo que es una clausula para prevenir que pierdas hasta la camisa o que les dejes "a deber" si no cierras la posición a tiempo.
Una amiga mía hacía trading en forex cuando daban noticias con dos cuentas en países distintos. Según la noticia movía el precio, una cuenta se le disparaba y la otra se le iba a margin call y el broker le cerraba la posición si preguntar. Entiendo que eso es normal y esperable, pero no que te cierren la posición cuando estás ganando varios cientos por cien y con perspectiva de más, eso es robar.


----------



## QueVuelve (28 Ene 2021)

jabalino dijo:


> Para hacer una tortilla hay que romper huevos. Joder, quién de nosotros no estaría dispuesto a perder los 10 k euros de la cuenta si cae todo el sanedrín?



Aqui uno que no piensa vender hasta 2k


----------



## necromancer (28 Ene 2021)

Joder debe estar algún que otro Bobby Axelrod con el ojete en llamas.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Cuidado !!

Es posible que *a los que están vendiendo las acciones sea a la gente que COMPRO A CREDITO* (call margin). En ese caso *si suele ser un derecho que se reserva el broker de no dejar que la cuenta pierda los márgenes de garantía.*

De ser así, esos usuarios al menos no van a poder quejarse mucho.

Pero no creo que le hayan vendido las acciones *a gente que COMPRO EN EFECTIVO* porque ahí no hay "margen" que ponga en riesgo la operatoria del Broker. Pagas en efectivo constante y sonante por tus acciones y *el UNICO que las puede vender eres tú*.

Como muchos deben haberse APALANCADO para comprar, *les están liquidando las posiciones apalancadas*. En todo caso si compraron a tiempo se van a llevar un buen pico.

La lástima es que los Hedge Funds van a poder hacerse con muchas acciones a un precio más o menos razonable (en este caso se las vendieron por abajo de $ 200) con lo que reducirían mucho la pérdida... pero IGUAL es una pérdida monstruosa y a mano de unos delirantes de un foro (lo que lo hace HUMILLANTE para el Fondo).

Una cosa es que te la meta doblada JPMorgan (son las reglas del juego) y otra *que te violen 30.000 colgaos de Reddit *(tienes que renunciar y suicidarte de la vergüenza).


----------



## QueVuelve (28 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 557599



Q triste, unios a la revolución, aunq sea una acción


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Según lo que he podido leer por ahí, *la clausula aplica a operaciones cerca del margin call.* Entiendo que es una clausula para prevenir que pierdas hasta la camisa o que les dejes "a deber" si no cierras la posición a tiempo.
> Una amiga mía hacía trading en forex cuando daban noticias con dos cuentas en países distintos. Según la noticia movía el precio, una cuenta se le disparaba y la otra se le iba a margin call y el broker le cerraba la posición si preguntar. Entiendo que eso es normal y esperable, pero no que te cierren la posición cuando estás ganando varios cientos por cien y con perspectiva de más, eso es robar.



Escribíamos al mismo tiempo. Estamos de acuerdo.

También estoy de acuerdo en que NO ES LO MISMO que te cierren un magin call cuando PIERDES a cuando la acción está subiendo... pero ya es más discutible porque queda a criterio del Broker.


----------



## gatosaurio (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Escribíamos al mismo tiempo. Estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> También estoy de acuerdo en que NO ES LO MISMO que te cierren un magin call cuando PIERDES a cuando la acción está subiendo... pero ya es más discutible porque queda a criterio del Broker.



Este capítulo de south park, más relevante que nunca:


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Y viendo el tema ahora mi "olfato" me dice que esa "bajada" hasta $ 180 (*mientras no dejaban a nadie comprar*) fue la jugarreta del sistema *para poder liquidar los MARGIN CALL en bajada y cubrirse de los juicios*.

Son así de hijos de puta... *vendieron como locos hasta llegar a algún "margen técnico" que les habilitó liquidar las cuentas de los que estaban apalancados.*

Y eso mientras "_cerraron las operaciones_" para que nadie pudiera comprar y joderles la maniobra. 

No han salvado el 100% del problema pero, unos cientos -o miles- de millones menos de pérdida no son para rechazar.

Grandes hijos de puta !!


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Q triste, unios a la revolución, aunq sea una acción



Se rumorea que ya lo está haciendo. Precisamente ese Hedge Fund, Melvin, jodió a Tesla con cortos hace tiempo...


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Ene 2021)

Sí per el tema es si además de tuitear está poniendo pasta gansa para trolear. Y ganar pasta de paso...


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Esto está jodiendo a muy altos niveles amigos!


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

A todo esto, nadie ha posteado this?:


----------



## josema82 (28 Ene 2021)

Que de palomitas, la virgen....

Aparecen reyes desnudos por todas partes últimamente.....


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Por ahí NADA. Recién va a perder c*uando tenga que salir a comprar las acciones para devolver.*.. la pérdida será al cierre del contrato (que si mal no entiendo es los días viernes, pero no necesariamente mañana, puede ser el viernes próximo dependiendo de cuándo lo haya tomado).



Confirmamos las informaciones son falsas entonces.


----------



## jabalino (28 Ene 2021)

https://gab.com/a/posts/105633988813294211


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

jabalino dijo:


> https://gab.com/a/posts/105633988813294211



Hostia, es que al colega A. Torba le han jodido pero bien desde siempre. Creo que le tenían cortadas hasta las tarjetas de crédito a él y a su familia...


----------



## grom (28 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Un foro pequeño no puede hacer de plataforma para este tipo de acciones organizadas y masivas. Y más un foro de esta naturaleza.



Tampoco es tan pequeño


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Ene 2021)

necromancer dijo:


> Joder debe estar algún que otro Bobby Axelrod con el ojete en llamas.



Esto aparece en un capítulo de Billions, fijo.

Lo que no estoy tan seguro es que Axelrod este en el lado de los malos. O quizás si, para darle margen a su nemesis el fiscal de NY


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Me recuerda cuando cambiaba cromos en el cole.
> 
> Uno de parvulitos tenía un cromo muy dificil y no me lo quería cambiar ni por cincuenta cromos.



Todavia te escuece. ¿Era judio?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (28 Ene 2021)

Bueno, después de esto, sólo me queda decir que entiendo lo que decía Rato. Esto es el "mercado", hamijos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Ene 2021)

Os estais tocando muy pronto

Fue bonito mientras duró


----------



## Indignado (28 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Un foro pequeño no puede hacer de plataforma para este tipo de acciones organizadas y masivas. Y más un foro de esta naturaleza.



1. -Foro pequeño

2 . Gente sin huevos incapaces de meter 100 euros para tocar los cojones a los lobbys de poder , me hace gracia que ahora sale el tema de invertir en la plata y la gente dice "bueno si a acaso invierte tu que yo preparo las palomitas"

------------------------
Lo que se han encontrado hoy :


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 Ene 2021)

y con esto se pretende tumbar la FED o cual es el proposito, arruinar un par de hedge funds?


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ene 2021)

Forocoches, estamos esperando, dejad de mandar mariachis y pizzas como niñosrrrrrrata


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2021)

*GameStop Corp (GME)*

*197,44 -150,07 -43,18%*


21:59:41 - Mercado cerrado. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )
Después del cierre
259,01 
+61,57

+31,18%
_22:27:50 _- Info en tiempo real

Volumen: 54.431.152
Compra/Venta: 254,25 / 258,01
Rango día: 113,69 - 482,55


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues muy sencillo.
> 
> 
> Mañana todos esos cortos tendran que comprar acciones al precio que este.
> ...



Y qué pasa si el secundario (el fondo buitre) no puede recomprar las acciones para devolverselas a GameStop porque los Reddit boys no venden por cojones?


----------



## tbgs (28 Ene 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Y qué pasa si el secundario (el fondo buitre) no puede recomprar las acciones para devolverselas a GameStop porque los Reddit boys no venden por cojones?



This


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

Bueno, chavales, mañana el siguiente capítulo, echaré un ojo al subreddit WSB y a Twitter a ver si hay algo interesante / para reírnos


----------



## tomac (28 Ene 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Y qué pasa si el secundario (el fondo buitre) no puede recomprar las acciones para devolverselas a GameStop porque los Reddit boys no venden por cojones?



Eso es lo que puede pasar mañana si no venden sus acciones se puede ver una alza del precio to the Moon.


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ene 2021)

tomac dijo:


> Eso es lo que puede pasar mañana si no venden sus acciones se puede ver una alza del precio to the Moon.



Digo si realmente no conoces venden NUNCA, pir cijones, por principio


----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Ene 2021)

Secret_Societies dijo:


> Si ya está la cosa así no me quiero imaginar lo que harán si de verdad se ataca la plata y a JP Morgan. Eso sí que son son palabras mayores



El ataque tendría q ser masivo desde todo el mundo, las 24h del día, asia,ceuropa, América, adia...comprando plata...así hasta q reviente Jimmy Daemon


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Si los miles a quienes les están vendiendo sus acciones SIN AUTORIZACION



Nico, es que esta gente no compra acciones. Operan con opciones y super apalancados.


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ene 2021)

Eso, eso!!!


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Ver archivo adjunto 557653


BlackRock may have raked in $2.4 billion on GameStop's retail-driven stock frenzy

Info sacada de: El fondo buitre Blackrock tenía el 13% de las acciones de Gamestop y ha ganado 2mil 400 millones de USD.


----------



## jabalino (28 Ene 2021)

Cerdos billonarios de Wall Street con el culo ardiendo, ratio dislikes/likes por las nubes, mass mierda tratando de limpiar la mierda a paladas. Señores, estamos asistiendo al mayor redpilleo de la historia!


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Ene 2021)

Pues que les tienen cogidos por los huevos


----------



## Pressak (28 Ene 2021)

Lo que me extraña es que no les hayan cerrado el reddit aun


----------



## Desencantado (28 Ene 2021)

*Great Reset vs Game Stop*.

Hasta el nombre del valor es pura poesía.

To the moon, madafakas!!!


----------



## Euron G. (28 Ene 2021)

Como bien recuerda el forero @marvinhess se está comentado que BlackRock tenía más de un 10% de GameStop. Esto me lleva a otro post que leí hace poco diciendo que esta gente de BlackRock son, junto a otros 2 o 3, los que realmente manejan el cotarro mundial no?
Si eso es así, no es cosa buena, no?


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

jabalino dijo:


> Cerdos billonarios de Wall Street con el culo ardiendo, ratio dislikes/likes por las nubes, mass mierda tratando de limpiar la mierda a paladas. Señores, estamos asistiendo al mayor redpilleo de la historia!



CNBC son los lameculos de Wall Street.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Pressak dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es que no les hayan cerrado el reddit aun



Ya hicieron un amago.


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Como bien recuerda el forero @marvinhess se está comentado que BlackRock tenía más de un 10% de GameStop. Esto me lleva a otro post que leí hace poco diciendo que esta gente de BlackRock son, junto a otros 2 o 3, los que realmente manejan el cotarro mundial no?
> Si eso es así, no es cosa buena, no?



El tema es que quizas BlackRock tiene tanto poder y todo tan diversificado que es imposible hacerles daño...


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> *Great Reset vs Game Stop*.
> 
> Hasta el nombre del valor es pura poesía.




Cierto. Si hubiera que haber escogido un nombre para un evento de esta naturaleza creo que "Game Stop" hubiera sido el ideal... y fue en ESE valor donde todo ocurrió !!


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Cierto. Si hubiera que haber escogido un nombre para un evento de esta naturaleza creo que "Game Stop" hubiera sido el ideal... y fue en ESE valor donde todo ocurrió !!



La vida son memes.


----------



## Lego. (28 Ene 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de economía (Por desgracia, siempre ha sido un tema que me gustaría aprender. Alguna recomendación?), pero me estáis haciendo pasar un rato súper entretenido. Es como una peli de suspense, ahora ganan los malos, ahora los buenos. Qué pasará mañana. ¿Se arruinarán algunos peces gordos? Jajaja tremendo.



Cuando explota un tema de verdad, como los de 2007, aparecen hilos como los de 2007. Con cameos de foreros de aquella época y todo.

Hoy ha posteado miss Marple. Es una señal. Será en octubre.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (28 Ene 2021)

Dadas las circunstancias globales que envuelven a la comunicación y a las redes sociales este canal se ve obligado a realizar su actividad también en Telegram, si bien por ahora nos mantendremos también en WhatsApp.



Chat del grupo en Telegram:



Telegram: Contact @Actualidad_Geopolitica






```
https://t.me/Actualidad_Geopolitica
```


----------



## Gurney (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 557653
> 
> 
> BlackRock may have raked in $2.4 billion on GameStop's retail-driven stock frenzy
> ...




No descartemos que sea absolutamente falso.

Están tratando de desactivar todo esto por todos los medios, y las noticias inventadas son uno de sus instrumentos cotidianos


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> No descartemos que sea absolutamente falso.
> 
> Están tratando de desactivar todo esto por todos los medios, y las noticias inventadas son uno de sus instrumentos cotidianos



En realidad es bueno el "may have", en plan: o lo tienen o no lo tienen.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> No descartemos que sea absolutamente falso.
> 
> Están tratando de desactivar todo esto por todos los medios, y las noticias inventadas son uno de sus instrumentos cotidianos



A mi me huele a campaña de desmoralización al 1000%.

_¡JAJAJAJAJAJA, en el fondo sois los títeres de los hedge funds,! ¡Por eso nos hemos puesto histéricos y hemos impedido que opereis a traves de las apps! ¡Por que estais haciendo justo lo que queremos!_

Y lo peor es que hay subnormales que se lo tragan.


----------



## gatosaurio (28 Ene 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Y qué pasa si el secundario (el fondo buitre) no puede recomprar las acciones para devolverselas a GameStop porque los Reddit boys no venden por cojones?



Esa situación es justo el “hack” que encontraron los de Reddit. Si ellos tienen todo y no venden, el precio automáticamente sube y sube y el fondo buitre pierde más y más hasta que les hacen un margin call y quiebran. De ahí el famoso “to the moon” y los cohetes.
Encima como se pusieron en corto por más acciones de las que tiene la empresa, ni siquiera existen en el mercado acciones para cubrir el contrato, aunque paguen lo que sea. La avaricia les rompió el Saco.
Esto solo lo arreglan robándole las acciones a los retards o causando algún tipo de pánico vendedor.


----------



## tomac (28 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Esa situación es justo el “hack” que encontraron los de Reddit. Si ellos tienen todo y no venden, el precio automáticamente sube y sube y el fondo buitre pierde más y más hasta que les hacen un margin call y quiebran. De ahí el famoso “to the moon” y los cohetes.
> Encima como se pusieron en corto por más acciones de las que tiene la empresa, ni siquiera existen en el mercado acciones para cubrir el contrato, aunque paguen lo que sea. La avaricia les rompió el Saco.
> Esto solo lo arreglan robándole las acciones a los retards o causando algún tipo de pánico vendedor.



Lo del pánico ya lo han intentado hoy y no parece que el volumen haya sido suficiente para deshacer todas sus posiciones.


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ene 2021)

Crack crack crack!!!  

Craken???? lool


----------



## Indignado (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 557653
> 
> 
> BlackRock may have raked in $2.4 billion on GameStop's retail-driven stock frenzy
> ...



Entonces vamos a creer que una empresa como Malvin se puso en corto jugandose un montón de pasta y no sabía que Blackrock tenía un montón de acciones 

A todo esto el "may have" hay que traducirlo como "podría tener"


----------



## gatosaurio (28 Ene 2021)

tomac dijo:


> Lo del pánico ya lo han intentado hoy y no parece que el volumen haya sido suficiente para deshacer todas sus posiciones.



Tres veces de hecho.
Están sacando la artillería pesada ya a base de hacer cosas impensables hasta ayer.
Mi instinto me dice que crearán a toda leche un “fondo malo” que comprara toda la mierda para salvar a los fondos. Un SAREB pero a toda velocidad. Que vayan los retards a reclamarle a esos luego...


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Entonces vamos a creer que una empresa como Malvin se puso en corto jugandose un montón de pasta y no sabía que Blackrock tenía un montón de acciones
> 
> A todo esto el "may have" hay que traducirlo como "podría tener"



Y de Reuters que es mas stablishment que el Partido Demócrata.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## gatosaurio (28 Ene 2021)

Todavía en enero y ya tenemos la mejor noticia del anyo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Todavía en enero y ya tenemos la mejor noticia del anyo



Espera a Octubre el sueño de todo burbujero.


----------



## Gago (28 Ene 2021)

My letter to DOJ to open an investigation regarding #GameStop #RobinhoodApp and anti competitive actions between Big Tech and Wallstreet. #wallstreetbets https://t.co/SO79vyZYCp
Empiezan a pedir actuaciones.


----------



## Leunam (28 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Cierto. Si hubiera que haber escogido un nombre para un evento de esta naturaleza creo que "Game Stop" hubiera sido el ideal... y fue en ESE valor donde todo ocurrió !!



Si miráis el lema de Game Stop también tiene su guasa, "power to the players"


----------



## grom (28 Ene 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Como bien recuerda el forero @marvinhess se está comentado que BlackRock tenía más de un 10% de GameStop. Esto me lleva a otro post que leí hace poco diciendo que esta gente de BlackRock son, junto a otros 2 o 3, los que realmente manejan el cotarro mundial no?
> Si eso es así, no es cosa buena, no?



Yo tambien he leido que realmente es una lucha de grandes actores y los de reddit se han subido al carro y estan siendo usados.

Pero si ese fuera el caso, no tendria ningun sentido que los brokers bloqueen las compras de inversores particulares. Brokers como robinhood basicamente han destruido su empresa.


----------



## lectorina (28 Ene 2021)

Subidón en el afterhours
259.50 +65.90 + (34.04%) Ha subido hasta del 40% en minutos

Viernes interesante. Gracias por el Jilo.


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ene 2021)

grom dijo:


> Yo tambien he leido que realmente es una lucha de grandes actores y los de reddit se han subido al carro y estan siendo usados.
> 
> Pero si ese fuera el caso, no tendria ningun sentido que los brokers bloqueen las compras de inversores particulares. Brokers como robinhood basicamente han destruido su empresa.



Es que el capital está todo mezclado, a saber de quien es RobinHood


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Todavía en enero y ya tenemos la mejor noticia del anyo



Esperate.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


>


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ene 2021)

loooooooooool!!!


----------



## Hasta los... (28 Ene 2021)

Una historia realmente fascinante.

Veremos si les dejan "ganar"...hasta donde será capaz de llegar el poder con su guerra sucia. 

.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


>


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


>




Esto recien empieza


----------



## marvinhess (28 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


>



Increíble.


----------



## sirpask (28 Ene 2021)

Es la ostia... ¿Por que se han de rescatar a especuladores?

El pueblo ha ganado. Pues nada,que disfrute de esta victoria.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ene 2021)

*GameStop Corp (GME)*

193.60 -153.91 -44.29%
- Mercado cerrado. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )
Después del cierre
*263.00 *
_*+69.40
*_
*+35.85%*
- Info en tiempo real

Volumen: 56,624,576
Compra/Venta: 259.50 / 261.00
Rango día: 112.25 - 483.00


----------



## Knabenschiessen (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## INE (28 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


>



Hostias, a la cárcel de cabeza, en USA pocas bromas. Si yo fuera el dueño de Robinhood estaría ya en El Paso
camino de México.


----------



## [IΞI] (28 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Increíble.



Suelta varias cosas interesantes, una de las clave es que según el en reddit hay gente haciendo mejores análisis que los gestores de fondos con los que trabaja. Eso no me sorprendería tanto que lo pudiéramos hacer nosotros también


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


>


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Suelta varias cosas interesantes, una de las clave es que según el en reddit hay gente haciendo mejores análisis que los gestores de fondos con los que trabaja. Eso no me sorprendería tanto que lo pudiéramos hacer nosotros también



En el foro yo creo que hay potencial de sobra, pero mucha paja también que dificulta verlo..


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, esto sigue subiendo, va a llegar a 300 otra vez!


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Ene 2021)

Vaya 2021........, y acabamos de empezar


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

Es tu dinero, pero Robinhood no te deja usarlo: prohíbe temporalmente a usuarios operar con acciones de GameStop o AMC [Actualizada]


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 557653
> 
> 
> BlackRock may have raked in $2.4 billion on GameStop's retail-driven stock frenzy
> ...


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 557735
> 
> Por cierto, esto sigue subiendo, va a llegar a 300 otra vez!





Esto es una especie de mercado restringido, o algo así?


----------



## JulaiRastrez (29 Ene 2021)

BlackRock juega al nivel de Rotschild porque, de hecho, son ellos mismos. Es decir, BlackRock apuesta en una parte y la contraria, sin importar si gana o pierde (esta vez). Lo que realmente gana es la destrucción de otros competidores, gana en concentración y, por tanto, en poder.
Si, además, le sumamos que son los señores del tóner de la impresora más gorda del mundo, ¿qué gaitas da que ganen o pierdan (esta vez)?


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

JulaiRastrez dijo:


> BlackRock* juega al nivel de Rotschild* porque, de hecho, son ellos mismos. Es decir, BlackRock apuesta en una parte y la contraria, sin importar si gana o pierde (esta vez). Lo que realmente gana es la destrucción de otros competidores, gana en concentración y, por tanto, en poder.
> Si, además, le sumamos que son los señores del tóner de la impresora más gorda del mundo, ¿qué gaitas da que ganen o pierdan (esta vez)?



Hace mas de 100 años que aplica esa formula


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> El tema es que quizas BlackRock tiene tanto poder y todo tan diversificado que es imposible hacerles daño...



La unica manera de hacerles daño es matándolos

No hay otra opción


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Ene 2021)

*293,71 +100,11 (51,71 %)

SE VIENE 300   
*


----------



## INE (29 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Se guardaban la potestad de hacerlo en la letra pequeña de la app



Que se lo expliquen al juez.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Ene 2021)

JulaiRastrez dijo:


> BlackRock juega al nivel de Rotschild porque, de hecho, son ellos mismos. Es decir, BlackRock apuesta en una parte y la contraria, sin importar si gana o pierde (esta vez). Lo que realmente gana es la destrucción de otros competidores, gana en concentración y, por tanto, en poder.
> Si, además, le sumamos que son los señores del tóner de la impresora más gorda del mundo, ¿qué gaitas da que ganen o pierdan (esta vez)?



La clave es lo de la impresora, si pierden la mano vuelven a repartir cartas y ya esta


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Ene 2021)

Congreso EEUU celebrará audiencias sobre operaciones con GameStop y estado de mercados acciones


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

*BRVTAL:*



is the squeeze squoze yet?




*as of January 29,*
*the squeeze has not been squoze.*​


GME shorts have not begun to close their positions in substantial numbers.

*the situation (1/28 5 PM ET):*



*short interest:* 100% of float by Ortex, 123.25% of float by S3 Shortsight
*change in short share availability:* +9,000
robinhood and other brokerages relying on Citadel stopped accepting buy orders on stocks which Citadel wants to allow its hedge funds to unwind from. Robinhood is apparently going so far as to liquidate GME shares in accounts that are not using margin trading(!) If you're still on robinhood, you should find a new broker ASAP. Retail brokers who didn't stab their clients in the back include:
vanguard
td ameritrade
fidelity



click here to be sent a heads up when the squeeze is probably starting to get squoze

*wat*

OK, listen up, you late-to-the-party, crayon-eating homunculus, here's what's going on:

Over the past year, hedge fund supervillains have made money by selling shares of Gamestop they don't actually own - they've just borrowed them. Short selling. If they sell enough they can drive the price down so far that when they eventually need to return the shares they borrowed, they can get them cheap. It's free money. They throw a couple hundred mil at this, chill in their offices watching live video feeds of homeless people being exsanguinated on the hoods of their vintage sports cars, write up an investor report, and call it a fiscal year.

They borrowed and sold a record amount - they sold more shares, in fact, than are actually traded, far more than Gamestop's float. This shouldn't have been allowed to happen and probably means they were selling shares they never even bothered to borrow - naked shorts. (Where were you on that one, SEC?) Essentially, they were simultaneously betting on Gamestop going bankrupt and doing their best to drive them into bankruptcy. It's a good tactic when you need to find a way to pay for your old wife's alimony and your new wife's poolboy.

But it presents an opportunity for the savvy degenerate gambler. Because these shares eventually need to be returned - after all, it does cost these funds money to borrow a share. And the higher the price goes, the more unstable it becomes, the more it costs to borrow. This means that at some point, they need to buy back those borrowed shares they sold.

All 140% of them.

So our visionary gambler, if they were to invest in Gamestop, would have a guaranteed buyer for their shares. And if millions of fellow degenerates were to ask their mother for an advance on their allowance so that they could buy Gamestop, too -

And then, if a famous e-commerce CEO were to buy a ton of Gamestop shares, join the board, and announce they're going to be a big company again by doing internet things and esports and radical new stuff -

And then, if a truly insane amount of call option buying - don't worry about it if you don't know - were to force market makers to rapidly buy up a ton of shares to fulfill all those options they sold in a wild phenomenon called a gamma squeeze that's basically the stock equivalent of an atmospheric microburst, suddenly spiking Gamestop's price to unheard-of levels -

- hang on, I need a new pair of pants -

Well then you'd have the perfect conditions for a short squeeze. The price is insanely high. There's a whole street of funds with deep pockets who absolutely must find a way to buy all those insanely expensive shares. And by buying them - 140% of the amount traded! - they're going to drive up the price even more. So one day, a fund will run out of money paying interest on their borrowed shares, and they'll have to drive GME's price through the roof buying enough shares to give them back. And as the price climbs, other short holders are going to be required to cover their borrowed shares by buying them. It's a runaway reaction where the more it happens, the more it happens. You know, one of those cute little phenomena like virus spread. Or nuclear bombs.

So who are they buying from? That's right. At what price are they buying? Well, that depends.

Hedge fund managers holding GME shorts would really, really like to convince GME stock holders to sell them some shares right now, before it climbs any higher, so that they can return the shares they borrowed and get out before they get steamrolled into bankrupcy. And they've got lots of tools at their disposal to do this: they can pump up other stocks to create FOMO, causing GME holders to sell their shares to go chase some shiny new meme. They can hire PR companies to astroturf these stocks on Elon Musk fan clubs and gambling forums. They can buy up shares and then, after trading hours are over, sell them in progressively cheaper tranches to drive down the stock price. They can wipe the hobo blood off their wattle and go cry on television about how they're being bullied. They can call up their investors, like Citadel, the company who processes all your orders, and tell them to stop letting people buy Gamestop while they try to drive the price down. *They have, in fact, tried all of these things. But it hasn't worked - GME's price is higher than ever. It's out of control, now - there are too many people involved. There are other institutions involved, trying to extract maximum profit out of the shorts. The meme has reached critical mass.

Now it's a classic million-player prisoner's dilemma:* every GME holder has visions of selling their shares for unlimited chicken tendies and cocaine dipping sauce. Maybe they think they alone can sell, while everyone else can continue to drive the price up by holding. But if every degenerate gambler thought this way, and sold their shares, very quickly the short squeeze wouldn't happen. Short holders would buy up all the shares being sold at a painful but manageable loss, they would cover their position, and the nuke would never be detonated.

What's a prisoner in this dilemma to do? At last, the point arrives. To avoid selling too early, the savvy degenerate gambler would wait until short interest - the amount of shares shorted out there - started to decline substantially. As long as nobody was defecting, nobody selling early, that decline in shares shorted would come with a spike in the price of the stock, as the few shares available are bought at astronomical prices. And this decline in shares shorted would distinguish this spike from gamma squeezes or regular old stock run-ups.

*Then and only then, as the nuke goes off, the stock price ascends past Alpha Centauri, and the short interest finally starts declining, the short squeeze has begun. And then it's every gambler for themself.*





*resources:*

do your own research you apes, don't rely on me


s3 shortsight (subscription)
ortex short interest (trial + subscription)
fintel short shares availability
iBorrow short shares borrow rates
Interactive Brokers borrow availability (free trial)


*points of interest:*

if you don't know this you shouldn't be gambling, but


robinhood didn't halt trading just because they hate you, they did it because Citadel made them. Robinhood can't actually place your order themselves, they need to go to a market maker to find a counterparty for you. Citadel actually pays robinhood for this, because your trades are free money for them - they overcharge you on the spread, and they place their own trades immediately before yours to take advantage of price movement. They're the ones who want you to lose money: they bailed out the biggest hedge fund shorting Gamestop, Melvin, so now they own a huge chunk of that fund. So now that they want the shorts to win, and the retail traders (you) to lose, they told robinhood to get lost, they just wouldn't be accepting buy orders on these stocks. Just sells. (This has never happened before.) Only then did Robinhood turn around and stab its retail traders in the back - *because, of course, you're not their customer. Citadel is their customer. You're their product.*
ok, this one's new to me: robinhood is apparently selling shares belonging to accounts that are not trading on margin. Margin calls are normal. Selling shares that your clients own outright is crazytown what-in-the-world shenanigans.
your broker is lending your shares out to people who want them, like the hedge funds you're betting against. depending who your broker is you can call them and tell them to stop, turn off margin trading, set limit sells at stratospherically high prices, or go get a real broker.
your broker is selling your information, like your sell price, to anybody who can pay for it. if you set a stop-loss sell at 100, and some other gambler set a stop-loss sell at 115, then a hedge fund wanting to drive the price down can start to chain-trigger stop-loss sells until the prices reaches a level low enough to allow them to escape the short squeeze.


by jp

@inflammateomnia

I am not a financial advisor and none of this is financial advice

do your own research and come to your own conclusions


----------



## hornblower (29 Ene 2021)

tremendo, suena a revolución financiera


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

AGUANTAD HIJOS DE PUTA BASTARDOS


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

Chavales, alguien puede explicar qué pasa con el precio de la acción después de que cierre (porque hay movimiento ahora mismo)?

(310$ ahora, +60% en relación al cierre de hace un par de horas)


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Chavales, alguien puede explicar qué pasa con el precio de la acción después de que cierre (porque hay movimiento ahora mismo)?
> 
> (310$ ahora, +60% en relación al cierre de hace un par de horas)





Te pongo pantallazo explicado por eToro porque yo estoy cerrando igual que el mercado ya jajaja


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Ene 2021)

Esto merece un * SE ESTÁ LIANDO PARDA *de toda la vida en Burbu.....


----------



## jorgitonew (29 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Chavales, alguien puede explicar qué pasa con el precio de la acción después de que cierre (porque hay movimiento ahora mismo)?
> 
> (310$ ahora, +60% en relación al cierre de hace un par de horas)



Donde ves el precio?? Que web??


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Ene 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Esto merece un * SE ESTÁ LIANDO PARDA *de toda la vida en Burbu.....



O un brotes verdes.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Ene 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Donde ves el precio?? Que web??



GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 557756
> 
> Te pongo pantallazo explicado por eToro porque yo estoy cerrando igual que el mercado ya jajaja





Acabo de leer sobre el tema:

After-hours:

_Trading activity isn't restricted to this time of day. It does, in fact, take place after the market closes—once normal business hours are done. This is known as the after-hours trading session. But there are some key differences between the normal trading day and the after-hours trading session. Read on to find out more about the after-hours session, how you can take part, and what you need to watch out for when you trading after the market closes.


*KEY TAKEAWAYS*_

_After-hours trading takes place after the markets have closed._
_Post-market trading usually takes place between 4:00 p.m. and 8.00 p.m., while the pre-market trading session ends at 9:30 a.m._
_Electronic communication networks make after-hours trading possible._
_Risks associated with after-hours trading include less liquidity, wide spreads, more competition from institutional investors, and more volatility._
_After-hours trading allows investors to react immediately to breaking news and is much more convenient._

What Is After-Hours Trading and Can You Trade at This Time?


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas





Se está calentando otra vez:

334$


----------



## hornblower (29 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> *BRVTAL:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es simplemente *brvtal*, las naked shorts son de verdad una estafa legal, yo las viví en el mercado OTC hace muchos años (hace tiempo que no estoy en bolsa)pero si están en todos los mercados USA entonces es una verdadera casaputas. Tiene mucho mérito lo que está haciendo esta gente, olé sus huevos


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Se está calentando otra vez:
> 
> 334$



Mañana no habra ni un solo broker que tenga COJONES a limitar las compras después de que congresistas demócratas e incluso algún republicano fuercen a la SEC a investigar el porque de las restricciones a las compras. Por eso esta subiendo como la espuma en el post.

Vamos "Fernando Simón llegaran al pico en las próximas horas"


----------



## jorgitonew (29 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas



Gracias.. He visto que está en investing también


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Ene 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Gracias.. He visto que está en investing también



Investing suele caer en los momentos de estrés.


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Ene 2021)

CuiBono dijo:


> Hablo desde el total desconocimiento ¿ Se puede hacer lo mismo en el Ibex35, con por ejemplo...Abengoa que esta muerta ?



En el momento que intentes pumpear Abengoa te hacen una ampliación de capital express para sanear las cuentas y te quedas con una mano delante y otra detrás


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

Hoy no se duerme, haced café, flexiones o lo que os espabile pero hoy no se duerme.


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Ene 2021)

y CITADEL? Porque el capitalismo es ya una muñeca rusa dentro de otra


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Hoy no se duerme, haced café, flexiones o lo que os espabile pero hoy no se duerme.



A toda ostia!


*GameStop Corp (GME)*

193.60 -153.91 -44.29%
- Mercado cerrado. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )
*Después del cierre*
_*316,00 
+122,40
*_
*+63,22%*
_01:24:30_ - Info en tiempo real

Volumen: 56,624,576
Compra/Venta: 259.50 / 261.00
Rango día: 112.25 - 483.00


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

Esta historia es absolutamente fascinante por la mezcla de valentía, temeridad y humildad de los WSB




_[–]biden_loses_lmao 2631 puntos hace 2 horas
I watched as I was up $30k in tax free spreads, $20k in tax free ISAs and $20k in regular share accounts.
I watched as over 45 minutes they came searching for the stops, halting intentionally so we couldn't modify our positions all the way down from $483 to $120. At the end my gains were probably miniscule.
*They searched for my stops, but there weren't any, they will have to suck my diamond cock if they want to even be considered for selling.*


[–]freexe 308 puntos hace una hora
The pros all use stops, so their little short ladder would normally have worked. *But we are all too stupid for stops.*


[–]noconc3pt 114 puntos hace una hora 
*What are stops? I just buy.*


[–]FatchRacall 76 puntos hace una hora
*Stops are for quitters.*


[–]Randomperson1362 52 puntos hace 38 minutos 
*There are two ways for me to get out. 2,000, or 0.*


[–]FatchRacall 18 puntos hace 22 minutos _
*2000? Rookie numbers. 20,000 or bust.*


_[–]Gallow_Bob 120 puntos hace una hora
Wow. That's crazy. *And they knew where the stops were, as Robinhood sells Citadel that data, and Citadel are the ones who are about to eat a couple billion dollars in losses...*


[–]AngryT-Rex 88 puntos hace una hora 
Searching for stops? *Look at these moron hedge funds who think we know what stops are.*


[–]mindlessASSHOLE 143 puntos hace una hora 
People were pleading with me to put a stop limit. *I almost did at $205 but I thought about it for like 5 mins(and watched some memes). I got some confidence and clicked cancel. I'm happy I did.*_


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Ene 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> A toda ostia!
> 
> 
> *GameStop Corp (GME)*
> ...



Joder yo debería estar sobando, pero que cojones estoy entre foro gusano, investing y burbuja a tope.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Donde ves el precio?? Que web??



Acciones de GameStop Corp | Cotización GME - Investing.com


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Ene 2021)

Ahora estan pumpeando Dogecoin, ya le han hecho un x5


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> *because, of course, you're not their customer. Citadel is their customer. You're their product.*



qué grande, todo el texto. Thanx


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

Cuando estéis pumpeando imaginad esto:








*Y PUMPEAD MÁS DURO MALDITOS BASTARDOS*


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

Chavales, qué envidia sana me da ver a locos así en EEUU, rodeado como estoy de gente anodina que sólo habla del monotema con las expresiones mil veces oídas.

En serio, se me ponen los ojos llorosos leyendo cosas así :

ChooChoo_Mofo 3089 puntos hace 3 horas
_*You only live once*.
Said before as joke, it has taken on more meaning in the past 24 hours than it ever has before.* What does our one shot at life mean unless we stand for something. Stand against injustice. Stand against inequity. Stand against those who would change the system in order to protect themselves against their own bad decisions.*
We've all said it 100 times - but this is what YOLO really means. We only live once to make something matter.
47 GME shares @ 227. *$10k I've earned by working hard in the system. A very meaningful sum for me.* A rounding error of a rounding error for them. I don't care if it goes to 0. *Diamond FUCKING hands.*
They can't get away with this._


Que suena a secta, a loco, a CM, lo que queráis, me da igual


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

Hoy no voy a dormir.

Maña a las 7 me vestiré para ir a mi trabajo de MIERDA.

Y cuando los encargadillos enchufados o por cuota incordien, como hacen de costumbre a diario porque es lo único ue saben hacer, LES MIRARÉ A LA CARA, IMAGINARÉ QUE SON ESOS PECES GORDOS DE WALL STREET Y NO PODRÉ EVITAR REIRME, PORQUE NI EL PEZ MÁS GORDO ESTÁ A SALVO, PORQUE HASTA UN DIOS PUEDE SANGRAR.


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA







*YA NO OS TENGO MIEDO*


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

_
[–]TheLoneNazgul 294 puntos hace 2 horas 
This is bigger than money now man, this is fucking bigger. I'm pissed. I knew this shit was corrupt, we all knew it - but they are so blatantly and obviously corrupt after today, I'm actually speechless.
Fuck money. Fuck selling. Fuck profits. We're making history, and I'm here for it until the end.
Apes. Strong. Together.

[–]OGBilly3 1414 puntos hace 3 horas* 
Dump her and use the money you were gonna buy her dinner with to buy more GME STONKS ✋
HOLD THE STONKS AND NOT HER HAND

[–]Gillo17 365 puntos hace 3 horas 
What can I say I LIKE THE STOCK

[–]TheLoneNazgul 384 puntos hace 2 horas* 
*This is bigger than money now man. This is fucking bigger. This is history, and you know what? These hedge-fund fucks are doubting your values, my values, the AVERAGE JOE'S VALUES. They are trying to call our bluffs.
They think fundamentally that we are greedy little rats*, and if they bluff us hard enough, we will sell and give up and crawl back home.
Fuck them. Fuck all of them. Fuck this system. I bought in to make some quick lucky cash, I can admit that. But I'm fucking staying in and buying more because fuck them.
Apes. Fucking. Strong. Together. They'll see. They're SEEING.


[–]lazerbigshot420 83 puntos hace una hora 
They're fucking PROJECTING.
WE arent greedy, THEY are!
*WE LIKE THE STOCK*


[–]SortedChaos[https://www.reddit.com/user/SortedChaos] 95 puntos hace 2 horas* 
My wife is currently crying in the other room. I explained the whole situation and she understands, but she's a paper hand at heart god bless her. Edit: I love my wife but I LIKE THIS STOCK_


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

Nueva regla de la SEC: Wall Street ahora solo permitirá a los comerciantes que usen un sombrero de copa y un monóculo y lleven bolsas gigantes de dinero 

"Estamos haciendo este cambio para mantener a los pobres fuera", dijo un vocero de la SEC. "Había demasiada gente pobre y maloliente negociando acciones, cuando el mercado de valores siempre tuvo como objetivo ayudar a los ricos a ganar más dinero. Ahora que los grandes inversores empezaron a perder, estamos cambiando las reglas del juego. No nos obligue voltea el tablero de juego - ¡te lo advertimos! "


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> *BRVTAL:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que locura, es una revuelta.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Que locura, es una revuelta.



No, es una revolución.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> No, es una revolución.



Para eso tendrián que tener un nuevo sistema para reemplazar al antiguo, pero me parece que solo quieren dar una patada en los huevos a los de arriba y sacar un dinero en el proceso.


----------



## iaGulin (29 Ene 2021)

LLevo un rato buscando por el foro de wallstreetbets y no consigo encontrar los hilos donde hablan de Doge por ejemplo... alguna ayuda para un inútil profesional?

Estoy cargado de IOTA, DOGE y Ripple desde hace años xD


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Don't be evil


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

¿Somos conscientes de el poder de unificación que tiene esto del average Joe frente al sistema?

¿No lo veis? Están sudando de ideologías o política. 

Están PELEANDO EN EL CAMPO DE BATALLA.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

IT'S A MINDSET


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

El twitter de los moderadores de wsb

https://twitter.com/wsbmod


----------



## iaGulin (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> ¿Somos conscientes de el poder de unificación que tiene esto del average Joe frente al sistema?
> 
> ¿No lo veis? Están sudando de ideologías o política.
> 
> Están PELEANDO EN EL CAMPO DE BATALLA.



Yo acabo de unirme a la _batalla_.
Estaba desmoralizado desde el bajón de IOTA en 2018 o así (aun conservo un par de miles) y no había vuelto a hacer trading con criptos.
Allá que voy


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

La movida es que aunque Reddit esté a las órdenes de los del monopoli los mods, al menos de este subreddit son independientes y lo están demostrando.







PD: La imagen da para meme.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

HOLD THE LINE


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Ene 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> LLevo un rato buscando por el foro de wallstreetbets y no consigo encontrar los hilos donde hablan de Doge por ejemplo... alguna ayuda para un inútil profesional?
> 
> Estoy cargado de IOTA, DOGE y Ripple desde hace años xD



WSB no permite hablar de criptomonedas, es motivo de ban, hay otro Reddit para eso, wall cripto bets o algo así


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## iaGulin (29 Ene 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> WSB no permite hablar de criptomonedas, es motivo de ban, hay otro Reddit para eso, wall cripto bets o algo así



Gracias

r/WallStreetbetsELITE


----------



## Juan Palomo (29 Ene 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> LLevo un rato buscando por el foro de wallstreetbets y no consigo encontrar los hilos donde hablan de Doge por ejemplo... alguna ayuda para un inútil profesional?
> 
> Estoy cargado de IOTA, DOGE y Ripple desde hace años xD



Busca por el foro de Robinhood:


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Hoy hemos visto cosas rastreras e inauditas. Por primera vez los poderosos han mostrado no miedo, pavor.

Me recuerda la cara que puso Célula segundos antes de ser aplastado por la fuerza de Gohan. Desencajado. Estaba con el agua al cuello y creía recuperarse cuando de repente... booom otra vez a $400 y k.o. técnico.

Los grandes han tirado hoy con pólvora de rey. No se han dejado nada en la recámara. Por un momento os juro que el sueño se acababa. Pero claro es que la gente que ha invertido estos días no ha venido para ganar dinero...¡Qué grande es cierta mentalidad en USA!

Estos valientes han decidido que todo o nada: y están siendo consecuentes porque ya podían haber cedido. En España hubiese sido una desbandada de pájaros cobardes ante tales psy-ops.

Tres intentos de desmoralización importantes:

- Fomos al inicio de sesión con otros valores.
- Fake news todo el día enmierdando con segundos fondos reptiles todavía más grandes que habían prestado a Melvin Capital para pasar a la acción ellos y comerse a las “gacelillas” de WSB en cortos a $400.
- Desesperados han recurrido a cortar la entrada de nuevas órdenes de compra en los brokers. Lo nunca visto. Y para colmo solo invitaban a la venta....¡por último han activado el margin call! Para forzar ventas... de locos.

Estos días el juego ha ido en suave y dulce crescendo. Está siendo una delicia. La traca final es mañana, porque si hoy la gente no cedió cuando todo estaba perdido, ya todo es POSIBLE. Y la gente al darse cuenta de lo sucio que está el sistema ahora de verdad sí que está dispuesta a perder los miles de euros en juego. Algo que antes todos dudábamos (el permanecer impasible) hoy ha sido refutado con las dos bajadas que pretendían causar el pánico sin resultados.

Grandes!!!!


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Juan Palomo (29 Ene 2021)

Algunos comentarios desde Reddit:

Lo he estado diciendo todo el maldito día. Que se jodan estos hijos de puta. Estos pedazos de mierda derrumbaron la economía y le costaron el trabajo a mi suegro justo después de que desembolsó dinero por su hija y mi boda. Mi hombre nunca volvió a trabajar de manera estable y murió preocupado por no haber hecho lo suficiente por su esposa. A la mierda estos pedazos de mierda. 

Mi esposa fue despedida en 2008 y aún no ha recuperado un empleo completo de 40 horas a la semana en el sector de la salud. Tenemos casi 40 años. Tenía un trabajo de mierda de 40 horas sin beneficios reales hasta hace unos 5 años y ahora tiene un trabajo que ama, pero es <30 horas y no califica para beneficios. Es increíblemente trabajadora y talentosa. Me estoy metiendo en esto por ella. A la mierda los trajes. 

Cumpliré 41 años en abril. Casi el mismo barco que su esposa. Trabajo en la industria de la belleza. Y llevo a casa la mitad de lo que era antes de la pandemia. La mitad de mi sueldo se destina a la atención médica y los impuestos. Mi estímulo llegó hoy. Lo puse todo en GME, NOK, AMC y BB. Sé que 600 dólares no es mucho. Pero mis facturas son literalmente más que mis ingresos en este momento.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 557810


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2021)

En degiro han prohibido la compra de acciones de Gamestop, una pena me iba a unir hoy que estaban a 150. 

No podriamos hacer lo mismo con algun banco Paco patrio? seguro que con unos cuantos que nos pusieramos de acuerdo nos cargamos alguno banquito, los dirigentes de estos suelen ser dinosaurios con las suficientes neuronas para no cagarse encima. Es lo que tiene siglos y siglos de mestizaje entre familiares de primer orden.


----------



## Tartufo (29 Ene 2021)

Se van a follar al Melvin pero me imagino que el resto sobretodo Blackrock que ha ganado pasta lo evitará para no seguir inflando el hype porque como cojan una masa crítica coordinada el mercado se va a la puta


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Ene 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> En degiro han prohibido la compra de acciones de Gamestop, una pena me iba a unir hoy que estaban a 150.
> 
> No podriamos hacer lo mismo con algun banco Paco patrio? seguro que con unos cuantos que nos pusieramos de acuerdo nos cargamos alguno banquito, los dirigentes de estos suelen ser dinosaurios con las suficientes neuronas para no cagarse encima. Es lo que tiene siglos y siglos de mestizaje entre familiares de primer orden.



*En dos días lo rescatan y usted y yo a pagar el rescate*


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (29 Ene 2021)

quiero una acción de esas, dónde se compran?


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> *En dos días lo rescatan y usted y yo a pagar el rescate*



Imaginate cuando todo el mundo se de cuenta de que el gobierno de espanha te compra las acciones al precio que sea con tal de pagar los cortos que hacen sus cachorros indigentes mentales. 
Que lo rescaten es bueno amigo


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2021)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> quiero una acción de esas, dónde se compran?



Pues no lo se, los brokers estan empezando a vetarlas y los bancos dudo que te dejen,


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> En degiro han prohibido la compra de acciones de Gamestop, una pena me iba a unir hoy que estaban a 150.
> 
> No podriamos hacer lo mismo con algun banco Paco patrio? seguro que con unos cuantos que nos pusieramos de acuerdo nos cargamos alguno banquito, los dirigentes de estos suelen ser dinosaurios con las suficientes neuronas para no cagarse encima. Es lo que tiene siglos y siglos de mestizaje entre familiares de primer orden.



No, tienes que cazarlos cuando están metidos hasta las cejas en ventas en corto.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


>



Son todos comunistas/democraticos/igualitarios hasta que les tocan el dinero


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No, tienes que cazarlos cuando están metidos hasta las cejas en ventas en corto.



Y no podriamos saber en que posiciones cortas se ha metido por ejemplo el Sabadell? O Banca March?


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Y no podriamos saber en que posiciones cortas se ha metido por ejemplo el Sabadell? O Banca March?



Aquí tienes a los ejpertos. Estarán encantados de decirte que todas tus ideas y las de otros son una mierda y no se puede hacer nada sobre nada. Son muy "emprendedores".


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Ene 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Imaginate cuando todo el mundo se de cuenta de que el gobierno de espanha te compra las acciones al precio que sea con tal de pagar los cortos que hacen sus cachorros indigentes mentales.
> Que lo rescaten es bueno amigo



JUJUJUJUJUUU TÚ te crees que un gobierno de España va a pagar a los minoristas? jujujujujuuuu
Esos no van a ver ni las raspas


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

mañana más.


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Aquí tienes a los ejpertos. Estarán encantados de decirte que todas tus ideas y las de otros son una mierda y no se puede hacer nada sobre nada. Son muy "emprendedores".



esque en dos clicks he sacado una lista de los cortos que hay en bolsa activos en el ibex, todo son empresas extranjeras entre ellas CITADEL EUROPE.
CNMV - Posiciones cortas. Consulta de notificaciones

Ahora, que posiciones cortas tiene abiertas BANKIA por ejemplo? En el ibex parece que ninguna


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> JUJUJUJUJUUU TÚ te crees que un gobierno de España va a pagar a los minoristas? jujujujujuuuu
> Esos no van a ver ni las raspas



No se trata de pagar a minoristas, se trata de devolver acciones, las acciones se las has comprado a un banco o fondo, el gobierno pagara por las acciones para pagar no a los minoristas sino al prestador.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> esque en dos clicks he sacado una lista de los cortos que hay en bolsa activos en el ibex, todo son empresas extranjeras entre ellas CITADEL EUROPE.
> CNMV - Posiciones cortas. Consulta de notificaciones
> 
> Ahora, que posiciones cortas tiene abiertas BANKIA por ejemplo? En el ibex parece que ninguna



Debe de ser mas una cosa de los Hedge funds gusanos.


----------



## bsnas (29 Ene 2021)

HOLD THE LINE!!!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Ene 2021)

Ninety Nine bitches


----------



## Don Meliton (29 Ene 2021)

No creo que se les vaya de las manos, eso por un lado, manejan la informacion y la impresora.

Por otro, veo a mucho CM manteniendo esta noticia arriba, lo que no hace menos que indicar que esto, como todo, esta manejado por alguien y se mantendra arriba hasta que ese alguien quiera. 

Lo tienen tan facil como cerrar el jilo de reddit, censurar los mensajes relacionados en Tuiter y demas.


----------



## Dante77 (29 Ene 2021)

Por favor yo había trabajado con esto y son los grandes tiburones o grandes fondos los que controlaban el cotarro.

Los grandes fondos mueven cientos de millones de euros, los pequeños accionistas aunqué se unan dan risa en comparación, como máximo puedes influir en alguna empresa con poca transacción bursátil.

Me acuerdo que todos los pequeños y medianos inversores seguían los movimientos de los grandes tiburones para asín prever la evolución de los títulos, por internet los podías ir siguiendo.

Además están las autoridades que van a intervenir, porqué claro esto lo tienes que hacer de forma disimulada, no a ritmo de bombo y platillo.

Pd: esto no es ninguna novedad, hace 20 años ya se hacía de forma disimulada, también lo hacen los grandes fondos, pero los pequeños accionistas solo pueden influir en empresas con poca capitalización bursátil.


----------



## el cabrero (29 Ene 2021)

Tengo unos pocos cientos de euros para quemar junto a esta gente. 
Alguien me dice como lo hago?
No tengo ni idea de bolsa


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Tengo unos pocos cientos de euros para quemar junto a esta gente.
> Alguien me dice como lo hago?
> No tengo ni idea de bolsa



Sinceramente ni idea, yo lo he intentado y no puedo comprar acciones. Parece que han bloqueado la compra de Gamestop asi que poco puedes hacer. 
Libre mercado en todo su esplendor vamos


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Ene 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> No creo que se les vaya de las manos, eso por un lado, manejan la informacion y la impresora.
> 
> Por otro, veo a mucho CM manteniendo esta noticia arriba, lo que no hace menos que indicar que esto, como todo, esta manejado por alguien y se mantendra arriba hasta que ese alguien quiera.
> 
> Lo tienen tan facil como cerrar el jilo de reddit, censurar los mensajes relacionados en Tuiter y demas.



Ya se les ha ido de las manos. Ayer entraron con todo y fueron incapaces de provocar ventas masivas. Si la gente no vende los "hedge funds" no pueden cubrir su posición por mucho que manipulen el mercado. Reddit sigue ganando claramente la partida y es fácil prever que van a machacar a los "hedge funds".

La única opción real que tienen los "hedge funds" es incautar a la brava las acciones de los clientes y venderlas sin su aprobación. No descarto que hoy lo hagan. Van hasta arriba de coca.


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Por favor yo había trabajado con esto y son los grandes tiburones o grandes fondos los que controlaban el cotarro.
> 
> Los grandes fondos mueven cientos de millones de euros, los pequeños accionistas aunqué se unan dan risa en comparación, como máximo puedes influir en alguna empresa con poca transacción bursátil.
> 
> ...



Estamos hablando de aproximadamente 1 millón de pequeños inversores 

Si cada uno pone, de.media, 100 doláres (tirando muy por lo bajo), es una compra de 100 millones de dólares en acciones de una empresa que las tiene 2 o 3 doláres.

Un movimiento de 50 millones de acciones en una empresa como GameStop da para mucho

Y ahora súmale que la iniciativa se ha viralizado y millones de personas en todo el mundo están comprando acciones de GameStop solo por el placer de joder al Sistema.

Ya tienes la tormenta perfecta para los fondos bjistas


----------



## Digamelon (29 Ene 2021)

Avisadme cuando hagan lo del GameStop con la plata, que me apunto.


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Ene 2021)

Me hacéis un resumen de lo último que ha pasado...

1. Quién ha jugado sucio?

2. Que medidas han tomado??


----------



## Dante77 (29 Ene 2021)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Estamos hablando de aproximadamente 1 millón de pequeños inversores
> 
> Si cada uno pone, de.media, 100 doláres (tirando muy por lo bajo), es una compra de 100 millones de dólares en acciones de una empresa que las tiene 2 o 3 doláres.
> 
> ...



Esto en que consiste en hacer subir acciones ,bajarlas, compra a crédito, opciones?

Depende de que hablemos es una cosa o otra, de todas maneras yo había trabajado en esto y todo tiene su riesgo.

Porqué tú puedes hacer subir una acción de forma coordinada, pero si hay algún tiburón malote observando puede aprovechar para vender y hacer bajar el precio y tu quedarte allí atrapado, es un mundo peligroso, lo sé por experiencia.

De todas formas no entiendo como van a destruir el sistema con esto.

Los mercados americanos recuerdo que tenían algunas variantes como el pinksheets, otc, que las acciones subían y bajaban a lo loco, eso si eran empresas medio piratas que se dedicaba a imprimir acciones.

Por mi experiencia la manera de ganar dinero en bolsa es entrar momento que están bajas, comprar empresas con buenos fundamentos, que estén baratas mirando sus números y patrimonio en comparación capitalización bursátil, y después vender una vez obtenido el beneficio y olvidarte del tema hasta que no sale otra oportunidad. La venta y compra compulsiva siempre acabas perdiendo porqué los pequeños inversores no lo pueden controlar lo todo , además esto tiene un componente adictivo, a la larga acabas perdiendo hasta la camisa.

Es la experiencia que saqué de este mundillo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Ene 2021)

En Ninety Nine podéis pillar GME, NOK*, AMC y hasta BB.

Lo comento porque veo que hay quien pregunta dónde puede meter, y en 7 horas y media podría.

Saludos

*En ADR


----------



## orbeo (29 Ene 2021)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Me hacéis un resumen de lo último que ha pasado...
> 
> 1. Quién ha jugado sucio?
> 
> 2. Que medidas han tomado??



Citadel.

Ganar dinero.


----------



## frankie83 (29 Ene 2021)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Creo que seran acusados de TERRORISMO.
> 
> Esta gente ha REVENTADO A PELO varios hedge funds.
> 
> ...



Progres? Los ricos del 1po
otro con el Stablishment.. SE DICE ESTABLISHMENT!!!


----------



## frankie83 (29 Ene 2021)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Estamos hablando de aproximadamente 1 millón de pequeños inversores
> 
> Si cada uno pone, de.media, 100 doláres (tirando muy por lo bajo), es una compra de 100 millones de dólares en acciones de una empresa que las tiene 2 o 3 doláres.
> 
> ...



Pero joderan al sistema?? Tengo mis dudas..


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Ya se les ha ido de las manos. Ayer entraron con todo y fueron incapaces de provocar ventas masivas. Si la gente no vende los "hedge funds" no pueden cubrir su posición por mucho que manipulen el mercado. Reddit sigue ganando claramente la partida y es fácil prever que van a machacar a los "hedge funds".
> 
> La única opción real que tienen los "hedge funds" es incautar a la brava las acciones de los clientes y venderlas sin su aprobación. No descarto que hoy lo hagan. Van hasta arriba de coca.



se me ocurre que podrían sobornar a la directiva de gamestop para que haga cosas malas

por ejemplo, hacer una ampliación de capital o emitir de alguna manera chopicientas acciones

alguien gordo puede comprar esas acciones fuera de mercado y luego las presta a estos fondos para que las venda a mercado

se puede hacer eso?


----------



## nief (29 Ene 2021)

El vendedor en corto de GameStop Citron Research dijo que hará un anuncio importante este Viernes a las 0900 EST.



*El vendedor en corto de GameStop Citron Research dijo que hará un anuncio importante este Viernes a las 0900 EST.*



El mercado teme que puede decir algo de colapso lo que desataría los nervios, aunque nadie tiene claro en realidad que va a decir


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> ¿Somos conscientes de el poder de unificación que tiene esto del average Joe frente al sistema?
> 
> ¿No lo veis? Están sudando de ideologías o política.
> 
> Están PELEANDO EN EL CAMPO DE BATALLA.



Ya hace tiempo lei que las guerras del futuro se iban a librar en el ciberespacio

Israel por ejemplo consiguió meter un virus informático letal a las instalaciones nucleares de paises islámicos

Y lo que está haciendo WSB es como la revolución francesa en el ciberespacio

Yo hace tiempo propuse que se debería crear un partido político de foreros y ahora es mas viable, este ejemplo va a hacer que parte de los individuos entiendan su poder al agruparse. El sistema nos quiere divididos e inanes, claro.

Por cierto, aprovecho para recordar que en Burbuja los moderadores se cargaron los hilos de boicot a productos catalanes...


----------



## nief (29 Ene 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Y qué pasa si el secundario (el fondo buitre) no puede recomprar las acciones para devolverselas a GameStop porque los Reddit boys no venden por cojones?





*El vendedor en corto de GameStop Citron Research dijo que hará un anuncio importante este Viernes a las 0900 EST.*
08:09 || 29/01/2021

En Macro



El mercado teme que puede decir algo de colapso lo que desataría los nervios, aunque nadie tiene claro en realidad que va a decir


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 Ene 2021)

Bienvenidos al capitalismo comunista. Donde si eres un inversor rico milmillonario tienes todo el derecho del mundo a manipular el mercado y ganar lo que quieras. Y cuando esa misma persona / banco / fondo pierde el dinero hay que ser comunista y sufragar las perdidas ente todos. Si ganan demasiado dinero persona de a pie, entonces hay que regularlo e incluso perseguirlas.

Wall Street bolivariano bananero chavista.



Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Amoroso (29 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> El vendedor en corto de GameStop Citron Research dijo que hará un anuncio importante este Viernes a las 0900 EST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









"Nos da igual lo que hagan con Gamestop, no perderemos mas de 1 o 2 millones de dolares".


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Ya se les ha ido de las manos. Ayer entraron con todo y fueron incapaces de provocar ventas masivas. Si la gente no vende los "hedge funds" no pueden cubrir su posición por mucho que manipulen el mercado. Reddit sigue ganando claramente la partida y es fácil prever que van a machacar a los "hedge funds".
> 
> La única opción real que tienen los "hedge funds" es incautar a la brava las acciones de los clientes y venderlas sin su aprobación. No descarto que hoy lo hagan. Van hasta arriba de coca.



No se van a atrever, ya hay un congresista que ha escrito al Departamento de Justicia de washington explicandoles lo que ha hecho Robin Hood, que esta participado por Citadel, que a su vez es partícipe (les ha rescatado) de hedge funds bajistas. Les investigaran por comportamientos anticompetitivos contra el libre mercado.
Alexandra Ocasio-Cortez (congresista rojilla mas famosa de USA) tambien anda machacando en Twitter a Citadel y RobinHood. Y con el presidente menos de derechas en USA desde hace muchos años.

Vamos a ver cosas muy interesantes. En el super me voy a comprar varias cajas de palomitas para el microondas porque esto me va a dar entretenimiento un par de semanas mínimo.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (29 Ene 2021)

¿Pueden quebrar directamente los fondos o están obligados a comprar las acciones? Porque lo segundo sería mandar un mensaje muy peligroso a las gacelas.
Y el de robinhood creo que se ha acojonado por una cabeza de caballo de las ballenas, pero subestima lo que supone cabrear a casi 3 millones de comedoritos en un país con armas.


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Por favor yo había trabajado con esto y son los grandes tiburones o grandes fondos los que controlaban el cotarro.
> 
> Los grandes fondos mueven cientos de millones de euros, los pequeños accionistas aunqué se unan dan risa en comparación, como máximo puedes influir en alguna empresa con poca transacción bursátil.
> 
> ...



Los pequeños inversores igual no representan mucho en cuanto a volumen de capital, pero lo clave aquí es que controlan la narrativa por medio de un hub en reddit y no paran de crecer (a millón de usuarios por día). Aún con todos los ataques que han tenido, siguen erre que erre con el hold. 
A los grandes como Blackrock o Scion sólo les queda verlo tranquilitos desde la barrera y hacer que el meme se prolongue, para luego repartirse el cadaver de Melvin/Citadel cuando la acción se dispare. Además, seguro que están revisando su portfolio a toda hostia para evitar ser ellos el próximo Melvin Capital.
Sinceramente, me la suda si Blackrock sale con 2000 MM$ extra si además los pequeños inversores sacan tajada también. Hay gente pagando sus hipotecas, sus préstamos de la universidad, etc... no es gente que quiere comprarse un Lamborghini.
Si algo bueno sale de todo esto, que sea el que los fondos se dejen de intentar sacar tajada de la ruina de las empresas. Pocas inversiones son tan dañinas para la economía como eso; no producen nada y encima intentan hundir a gente que trata de sacar adelante un negocio.


----------



## Snowball (29 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> *El vendedor en corto de GameStop Citron Research dijo que hará un anuncio importante este Viernes a las 0900 EST.*
> 08:09 || 29/01/2021
> 
> En Macro
> ...



Hostias los de Citron Research!

Yo estaba suscrito a sus news. Son especialistas en destripar empresas vende humos, informes bajistas siempre...

Esos controlan mucho mucho...


----------



## Dante77 (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Los pequeños inversores igual no representan mucho en cuanto a volumen de capital, pero lo clave aquí es que controlan la narrativa por medio de un hub en reddit y no paran de crecer (a millón de usuarios por día). Aún con todos los ataques que han tenido, siguen erre que erre con el hold.
> A los grandes como Blackrock o Scion sólo les queda verlo tranquilitos desde la barrera y hacer que el meme se prolongue, para luego repartirse el cadaver de Melvin/Citadel cuando la acción se dispare. Además, seguro que están revisando su portfolio a toda hostia para evitar ser ellos el próximo Melvin Capital.
> Sinceramente, me la suda si Blackrock sale con 2000 MM$ extra si además los pequeños inversores sacan tajada también. Hay gente pagando sus hipotecas, sus préstamos de la universidad, etc... no es gente que quiere comprarse un Lamborghini.
> Si algo bueno sale de todo esto, que sea el que los fondos se dejen de intentar sacar tajada de la ruina de las empresas. Pocas inversiones son tan dañinas para la economía como eso; no producen nada y encima intentan hundir a gente que trata de sacar adelante un negocio.



Bueno de inversiones hay de muchos tipos, a una empresa con buenos fundamentos esto no le influye en nada, suele perjudicar a las empresas que abusan de la impresión de nuevas acciones, hay especuladores apuestan al alza y otros a la baja, pues....

Se puede ganar dinero en algunos casos pero es peligroso porqué hay muchos factores.

Yo hace siglos que no invierto y dudo que de momento me vuelva a meter porqué era muy estresante.

De todas maneras al loro porque las compañías siempre tienen las de ganar, te hacen una impresión de acciones y te lo tumban todo en un segundo, además ganando ellos un montón, ellos tienen la información y la impresora puessss

Después cada mercado tiene su regulación, pero bueno las compañías tienen la información y saben cuándo tienen que vender o comprar, o te sacan una noticia sorpresa y te unden la acción, yo ya lo viví y bueno...

Me acuerdo que con las Enron cuando quebraron las compré a 0,20, y después las vendí a 1,15, pero en otras ocasiones también perdí, las compré cuando no se sabía si irían a chapther 9 o 11 me parece, me salió bien pero pase un fin de semana bufffff.


Yo iría con cuidado.

Para esto tienes que estar muy informado y conocer la regulación de cada mercado, saber si pueden imprimir sin avisar, las opciones convertibles, tienes que estar allí muy pendiente y aún asín es muy complicado.

Pero destruir el mercado es una utopía, tendrías que reunir una super cantidad de dinero porqué puedes subir acciones artificiosamente pero después siempre tiende a regresar al precio más o menos normal, siempre que no existan futuros muy prometedores como paso.en el Nasdaq que todas cotizaban más por espectativas irreales que por fundamentos.

Yo tenía pcln y las vendí si las llegó a guardar bufffff, pero es imposible de controlar.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Ene 2021)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Bienvenidos al capitalismo comunista. Donde si eres un inversor rico milmillonario tienes todo el derecho del mundo a manipular el mercado y ganar lo que quieras. Y cuando esa misma persona / banco / fondo pierde el dinero hay que ser comunista y sufragar las perdidas ente todos. Si ganan demasiado dinero persona de a pie, entonces hay que regularlo e incluso perseguirlas.
> 
> Wall Street bolivariano bananero chavista.
> 
> ...



Malditos comunijtas, hay que ver como la momia de Chavez esta implicada en todas las maldades eh??


----------



## judas iskariote (29 Ene 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> O un brotes verdes.



Hereje!!!! Aqui siempre dijimos vrotes berdes


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Dante77 dijo:


> Bueno de inversiones hay de muchos tipos, a una empresa con buenos fundamentos esto no le influye en nada, suele perjudicar a las empresas que abusan de la impresión de nuevas acciones, hay especuladores apuestan al alza y otros a la baja, pues....
> 
> Se puede ganar dinero en algunos casos pero es peligroso porqué hay muchos factores.
> 
> ...



Para dar un poco más de contexto, aquí el video en el que el tipo que metió 53k en 2019 explica los fundamentales en que basa la inversión. El tío ha tenido mucha suerte, pero desde luego que no fue una apuesta "al tuntún".
Parece ser que aunque no hubiera ocurrido el tema este de los cortos, la empresa estaba atrayendo a bastantes manos fuertes y tenía muy buenas perspectivas.

Edito: Mirad la fecha del video


----------



## vintvolt (29 Ene 2021)

No olvidéis que les queda la baza humana. A ver cuánto tardan en "suicidar" a algun desgraciado que se haya arruinado y apelan al sentimentalismo. "Mirad lo que habéis hecho, parad ya porfi-plis que nos estáis matando"


----------



## elpipa (29 Ene 2021)

Robin Hood no quitaba el dinero a los ricos para dárselo a los pobres??
Cómo ha cambiado el cuento


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (29 Ene 2021)

elpipa dijo:


> Robin Hood no quitaba el dinero a los ricos para dárselo a los pobres??
> Cómo ha cambiado el cuento



En eso consiste el juego: en hacerte creer que están de tu lado.


----------



## Dante77 (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Para dar un poco más de contexto, aquí el video en el que el tipo que metió 53k en 2019 explica los fundamentales en que basa la inversión. El tío ha tenido mucha suerte, pero desde luego que no fue una apuesta "al tuntún".
> Parece ser que aunque no hubiera ocurrido el tema este de los cortos, la empresa estaba atrayendo a bastantes manos fuertes y tenía muy buenas perspectivas.
> 
> Edito: Mirad la fecha del video





gatosaurio dijo:


> Para dar un poco ás de contexto, aquí el video en el que el tipo que metió 53k en 2019 explica los fundamentales en que basa la inversión. El tío ha tenido mucha suerte, pero desde luego que no fue una apuesta "al tuntún".
> Parece ser que aunque no hubiera ocurrido el tema este de los cortos, la empresa estaba atrayendo a bastantes manos fuertes y tenía muy buenas perspectivas.
> 
> Edito: Mirad la fecha del video



Estoy muy descontectado de estos temas, esta compañía ni la conozco, antes en la página de Yahoo finance salían todos los números, no se habían compañías de todo tipo, me acuerdo de una que vendía la ilusión de montar minas de extracción en la luna,era una idea loca pero subía y subía, no se cómo acabó la historia, supongo que mal.

Yo gané mucho con las técologicas pero después se desplomaron y tambien perdi, además vendí las pcln que después se convirtieron en una multinacional si las llegó a mantener, pasa nunca lo sabes ,es complicado


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ene 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Peter Lynch hace mas de 30 años, cuando compras acciones el límite de caída es 0, cuando te posiciones en corto, el límite de subida es Infinito.



¿Y quién te va a prestar las acciones, subnormal?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Aquí tendríamos que hacer lo mismo. Alguien que esté puesto en el tema sabe si podemos reventar a algunos inversores rojos patrios?? Cuántos burbuinversores harían falta? Cuánto capital necesitaríamos?



Vete a que te hagan una PCR anal, HDLGP.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ene 2021)

Si no sabes alemán, aprende, hijnorante.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ene 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> A wall street lo van a trollear en cuanto se usen ordenadores cuánticos con tecnología de fuera de la tierra.



Tú sí que eres un extraterrestre, nini comedoritos.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> El vendedor en corto de GameStop Citron Research dijo que hará un anuncio importante este Viernes a las 0900 EST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene todo el sentido que Citron vaya a hacer un amargo comunicado.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

El minuto 6:27 y siguientes son horo puro. La tarascada y la forma de tragar saliva de Birdface lo dicen todo. Los cojones de corbata.

Siempre saludaba.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

El entrevistador ha entrado a matar.
Ya sabes mi audiencia... me importa una mierda tu empresa... y le lanza la salvajada de que parece un complot de dos empresas bajo la falsa apariencia del nombre de la plataforma jajaja


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

VLAD EL EMPALADO!!!


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

un tuitero:
“Robinhood está administrada por Citadel, que a su vez administra a los fondos (Melvin Capital) que estaban en corto con Gamestop, y ya para rizar el rizo, Citadel es dueño de Ben Bernanke que fue el supervisor de la reserva federal en 2008 arruinando a muchas familias.”


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 Ene 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Malditos comunijtas, hay que ver como la momia de Chavez esta implicada en todas las maldades eh??



Espere que todavía falta el comodín de "han sido los hackers rusos".


----------



## Bubin7000 (29 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Los fondos deben estar comprando acciones para acto seguido vender de golpe y provocar una caida que arrastre a manos debiles y algun stop loss.
> 
> Pero ya les han pillado el truco , por no decir que muchos ya están curtidos en el mundo salvaje de las cryptos



Es lo normal en criptos, hay un canal de telgram que sigo y dice "Today We Push" , está to inventao....


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Ene 2021)

La violación en directo es casi cruel,
6:18 es fisura anal. 7:55 ya es clínicamente muerto, y la advertencia final, "estaremos mirándote atentamente y espero por tu bien que reabras la plataforma para compras" joro puro


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Ene 2021)

No, lo que pasa es que los de los fondos van directos a ser pobres


----------



## mazuste (29 Ene 2021)

"- La política solo debe ser manipulada sólo por K Street.
- El mercado de valores solo puede ser manipulado por Wall St.
- La difusión de la información debe ser manipulada sólo por los medios corporativos...
Esas son las reglas".


----------



## COVID 8M (29 Ene 2021)

En premarket a 391,71 cuando ayer cerró a 193,60$.


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Ya hace tiempo lei que las guerras del futuro se iban a librar en el ciberespacio
> 
> Israel por ejemplo consiguió meter un virus informático letal a las instalaciones nucleares de paises islámicos
> 
> ...



No hay que hacer ningun tipo de partido politico, sino crear una plataforma politica de iniciativas. Las mas votadas se presentan


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

Siendo este un foro de economía no entiendo como el calvo no pone chincheta a este hilo.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> La violación en directo es casi cruel,
> 6:18 es fisura anal. 7:55 ya es clínicamente muerto, y la advertencia final, "estaremos mirándote atentamente y espero por tu bien que reabras la plataforma para compras" joro puro



de verguenza ajena, en el min 5:35 le saca el presentador lo del "stinky conflict" (vamos, que apesta que Citadel sea uno de sus propietarios) y vuelve a repetir que todo lo hace por cumplir las normas, que es basicamente lo que repite continuamente como un autómata, que esta cumpliendo requisitos regulatorios. Nadie se lo cree, por supuesto. el video da entre risa y pena

luego en efecto cuando le saca el presentador lo de que ha negado en otra entrevista que tenga problemas de liquidez por lo que ahora no se puede agarrar a que suspendieron compras por un tema de requisitos de capital, yo creo que se le bajo la regla a su madre del susto...


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

No controlo de inglés financiero avanzado, pero he creído entender que "Liquidity Providers" signifca que se han meado en los pantalones. 

Acerté?


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 557989
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que significa es que dejan la puerta abierta a más restricciones y le pasan la pelota a otro, si alguien les pregunta dicen que no es su culpa.
El primer pantallazo es porque en una parte de los términos y condiciones de la app dice explícitamente que si no quieres que se vendan tus acciones/opciones se lo tienes que decir claramente y por escrito a los de la app, sino ellos pueden hacer lo que les de la gana con ellas con la excusa que dice en el vídeo, por ejemplo.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Sinceramente yo creo que hoy viene el short squezee deseado. Es viernes y ayuda a que los estudiantes estén casa ya tranquilos y los currelas igual pendientes de todo el follón.

Y la olla es cuando más presión lleva de todos estos días al descubrir el fraude ayer. Es el día perfecto.

Dudo que ningún fondo de los gordos tipo Blackrock o Scion, dado el pánico que se les ve desde ayer a los de Citadel, vaya a echar un cable tomando prestada las posiciones antes de que estalle la bomba en su cara. Porque este asunto es impredecible.

Lo único que se sabe es que hoy no se esperan ventas. Ni de minoristas ni de los apalancados a otros fondos. Se puede ir la acción a 700$. Es mi predicción.

Fin de semana caliente. Obligarán a los dueños de GME a ampliar capital como solución salomónica. O negociar la salida de todos estos minoristas en su conjunto previo pago recomprando sus acciones con un préstamo de algún banco que pueda caer antes del squeeze y le obliguen a ofrecerse ya que caería en mayor medida de lo contrario.

No veo otra salida.


----------



## Juan Palomo (29 Ene 2021)

El fondo Citadel que es el culpable de esta situación fichó a Ben Shalom Bernake que fue presidente de la Reserva Federal de 2006 a 2014 y por tanto tiene parte de culpa en la crisis de 2008 que arruinó a millones de familias. 

Ben Bernanke ficha como asesor de uno de los mayores 'hedge fund' de Wall Street


*Ben Shalom Bernanke*1 (Augusta, 13 de diciembre de 1953) es un economista y político estadounidense de origen judío que desempeñó el cargo de presidente de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos durante dos períodos de 2006 a 2014. Bernanke, un republicano que fue nombrado por el expresidente George W. Bush en octubre de 2005 y que sirvió brevemente como presidente del Consejo de Asesores Económicos de Bush. Fue nominado para un segundo mandato por el presidente Barack Obama en 2009, como presidente de la Reserva Federal. 

Ben Bernanke - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Jeb Stuart (29 Ene 2021)

BlackRock may have raked in $2.4 billion on GameStop's retail-driven stock frenzy


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Tengo unos pocos cientos de euros para quemar junto a esta gente.
> Alguien me dice como lo hago?
> No tengo ni idea de bolsa





vpsn dijo:


> Sinceramente ni idea, yo lo he intentado y no puedo comprar acciones. Parece que han bloqueado la compra de Gamestop asi que poco puedes hacer.
> Libre mercado en todo su esplendor vamos



Si tienes cuenta de broker/bolsa en alguno de los muchos sitios, puedes comprar (a no ser que los hijos de puta bloqueen la compra).
Ayer por ejemplo, el broker de selfbank dejaba comprar GME sin problema.

Si no tienes cuenta, tienes que abrirla. El tramite es parecido a abrir una cuenta bancaria.
En ING creo recordar que si tenias una cuenta de efectivo (que es distinta a la cta naranja) podias acceder al broker sin mas problema


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (29 Ene 2021)

Estoy disfrutando como un enano con todo esto, para quienes nos gusta es una gozada.


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

Chavales, el precio de GME en el Before Hours es ahora mismo de 400$

Cerró ayer a 197


----------



## Joaquim (29 Ene 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Y quién te va a prestar las acciones, subnormal?



A ver, tontín, que cuando pides acciones prestadas, tienes que devolverlas, y claro, si las has vendido, el precio se ha disparado, y tienes que devolverlas, pues tienes un problema, y cuanto mas suba, mayor perdida tendrás; lo entiendes mongolo?


----------



## NPDO (29 Ene 2021)

Lo mejor de todo es que todo esto es impredecible. Los fondos no saben que hacer porque una situación inverosimil y la acción no se está negociando de una manera "racional"


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ene 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> A ver, tontín, que cuando pides acciones prestadas, tienes que devolverlas, y claro, si las has vendido, el precio se ha disparado, y tienes que devolverlas, pues tienes un problema, y cuanto mas suba, mayor perdida tendrás; lo entiendes mongolo?


----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

Todo esto en realidad es más viejo que el campechano. Los retards han hecho un "cornering the market" de libro para estrujar a los fondos que se habían apilado en posiciones cortas. Simplemente no hay suficientes acciones flotando en el mercado para cerrar cortos o entregar opciones que expiran, y si los retards, que están motivadísimos (su reddit es un puro descojono) siguen aguantando, los tienen pillados. Citadel se puede ir por el desagüe, y eso son palabras mayores.
Lo asombroso es el cambio de papeles. Lo tradicional era que un inversor avispado y con muchos fondos manipulase el mercado para esquilmar a una miríada de pardillos a los que no defendía nadie. Esta vez, milagrosamente y gracias al poder de reddit, es al revés, y ver a un pilar del establishment como Steven Cohen empezar a sudar, y las contorsiones públicas de los guardianes del mercado para salvarle mientras proclaman que lo hacen para defender el libre mercado, no tiene precio.
Es posible que estemos viendo un momento histórico (otro), esta vez en Wall Street. Esta tarde va a estar entretenido, ya he encargado palomitas.

PD - me encanta su penúltimo lema, con guiño a Keynes incluido: We can remain retarded longer than they can stay solvent


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Mitsou (29 Ene 2021)

repito una pregunta que hice en otros hilos pero que nadie me ha contestado aun, a ver si hay más suerte
partiendo de que soy un ignorante en el tema y que lo que he aprendido sobre los futuros, las ventas a corto y demás es por lo que he leído aquí, más o menos creo que comprendo lo básico de cómo funciona

la duda es que si pides x acciones para cortos y pasa lo que ha pasado ahora, que ya no es sólo que el precio se haya disparado sino que igual no hay acciones para comprar a ningún precio, qué pasa si llega el día límite y no has podido devolver las acciones. La quiebra la doy por hecho, pero ¿hay algún tipo de problema judicial que pueda llevar a gente al trullo? Porque si me pides mis acciones y no me las devuelves supongo que se puede considerar robo o estafa o algo así


----------



## tomac (29 Ene 2021)

Mitsou dijo:


> repito una pregunta que hice en otros hilos pero que nadie me ha contestado aun, a ver si hay más suerte
> partiendo de que soy un ignorante en el tema y que lo que he aprendido sobre los futuros, las ventas a corto y demás es por lo que he leído aquí, más o menos creo que comprendo lo básico de cómo funciona
> 
> la duda es que si pides x acciones para cortos y pasa lo que ha pasado ahora, que ya no es sólo que el precio se haya disparado sino que igual no hay acciones para comprar a ningún precio, qué pasa si llega el día límite y no has podido devolver las acciones. La quiebra la doy por hecho, pero ¿hay algún tipo de problema judicial que pueda llevar a gente al trullo? Porque si me pides mis acciones y no me las devuelves supongo que se puede considerar robo o estafa o algo así



Desde la ignorancia entiendo que los que han prestado las acciones si llega al vencimiento y no se las han devuelto les van a reclamar el montante de comprar las acciones en ese momento a precio de mercado, que es a lo que se han comprometido los que han pedido prestadas las acciones.


----------



## Juan Palomo (29 Ene 2021)

Han pedido ayuda a Europa y se les está uniendo gente de todos los paises. Se llaman a si mismos Europoor y Europa retards.


----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

Mitsou dijo:


> repito una pregunta que hice en otros hilos pero que nadie me ha contestado aun, a ver si hay más suerte
> partiendo de que soy un ignorante en el tema y que lo que he aprendido sobre los futuros, las ventas a corto y demás es por lo que he leído aquí, más o menos creo que comprendo lo básico de cómo funciona
> 
> la duda es que si pides x acciones para cortos y pasa lo que ha pasado ahora, que ya no es sólo que el precio se haya disparado sino que igual no hay acciones para comprar a ningún precio, qué pasa si llega el día límite y no has podido devolver las acciones. La quiebra la doy por hecho, pero ¿hay algún tipo de problema judicial que pueda llevar a gente al trullo? Porque si me pides mis acciones y no me las devuelves supongo que se puede considerar robo o estafa o algo así



Si realmente una empresa no consigue devolver las acciones normalmente habrá un mecanismo para devolver algo de valor equivalente (el problema ahí puede estar en como determinar el valor de algo donde no hay liquidez, presumiblemente el precio se iría to da moon). No lo sé seguro, pero puede haber declaración oficial de default, y que la empresa vaya a liquidación. No debería haber trullo por eso para nadie.
Otra cosa es la manipulación de mercados que se haga para intentar evitar eso. Si se puede demostrar, al que pillen como chivo expiatorio lo pueden crujir.


----------



## Mitsou (29 Ene 2021)

tomac dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia entiendo que los que han prestado las acciones si llega al vencimiento y no se las han devuelto les van a reclamar el montante de comprar las acciones en ese momento a precio de mercado, que es a lo que se han comprometido los que han pedido prestadas las acciones.



mmm es que no es lo mismo porque yo quiero de vuelta una acción que está subiendo como la espuma y que me puede proporcionar más beneficios en un futuro que lo que sacaría vendiéndola a día de hoy.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (29 Ene 2021)

Así que Black Rock está sacando tajada de esta subida... eso ponía en la noticia que han posteado antes.

Interesante choque de trenes entre fondos que se benefician de la acción de los "Retards" de Reddit, y los que andan pillados bajistas.

A ver que sucede esta tarde, sea lo que sea está siendo histórico.


----------



## jiju (29 Ene 2021)

Mitsou dijo:


> repito una pregunta que hice en otros hilos pero que nadie me ha contestado aun, a ver si hay más suerte
> partiendo de que soy un ignorante en el tema y que lo que he aprendido sobre los futuros, las ventas a corto y demás es por lo que he leído aquí, más o menos creo que comprendo lo básico de cómo funciona
> 
> la duda es que si pides x acciones para cortos y pasa lo que ha pasado ahora, que ya no es sólo que el precio se haya disparado sino que igual no hay acciones para comprar a ningún precio, qué pasa si llega el día límite y no has podido devolver las acciones. La quiebra la doy por hecho, pero ¿hay algún tipo de problema judicial que pueda llevar a gente al trullo? Porque si me pides mis acciones y no me las devuelves supongo que se puede considerar robo o estafa o algo así



Se vuelve a negociar la opción de devolverlas en un futuro, pero eso si, pagando un porcentaje del precio actual de las acciones que ahora mismo están por las nubes. Ahora toca un pulso de ver quien aguanta más, piensa en el dilema del prisionero pero con millones de personas involucradas. Ayer hubo todo tipo de ataques para provocar fomo y una estampida de los vendedores, pero la moral la tienen alta con los memes y su lema es que pueden permanecer retrasados más tiempo que los hedge founds solventes. Así que veamos que mierdas pasa hoy.


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Si realmente una empresa no consigue devolver las acciones normalmente habrá un mecanismo para devolver algo de valor equivalente (el problema hay puede estar en como determinar el valor de algo donde no hay liquidez, presumiblemente el precio se iría to da moon). No lo sé seguro, pero puede haber declaración oficial de default, y que la empresa vaya a liquidación. No debería haber trullo por eso para nadie.
> Otra cosa es la manipulación de mercados que se haga para intentar evitar eso. Si se puede demostrar, al que pillen como chivo expiatorio lo pueden crujir.



Yo creo que va más allá, el verdadero problema va a ser cuando los políticos se decidan a rescatar a ciertos fondos para mantener el statu quo. Ese rescate lo van a volver a pagar los ciudadanos y al final todo va a quedar como una chiquillada que nos ha hecho jodernos a todos. De igual manera que si tu vas a romper la cara al vecino porque es un hijo de puta pero al final las gafas del vecino las acaba pagando tu padre.


----------



## Mitsou (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Yo creo que más allá, el verdadero problema va a ser cuando los políticos se decidan a rescatar a ciertos fondos para mantener el statu quo. Ese rescate lo van a volver a pagar los ciudadanos y al final todo va a quedar como una chiquillada que nos ha hecho jodernos a todos. De igual manera que si tu vas a romper la cara al vecino porque es un hijo de puta pero al final las gafas del vecino las acaba pagando tu padre.



pues no sé eh... esto ha saltado muy mucho a los medios de comunicación y en un momento de bastante crispación por el tema de las elecciones, igual es apretar demasiado el nudo


----------



## dalmore_12y (29 Ene 2021)

Ojo, que estas noticias avisan a los fondos, pero tb mucha gente con ganas de guerra...de momento la Ag +4%
Los foreros de Reddit acechan el mercado de la plata tras su 'histórico' paso por GameStop

Muca gent posicionandose por si suena la flauta


----------



## albelver (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Madre mía que LOL. Ver a Ted Cruz y Ocasio Cortez, Trump y la otra demócrata chiflada apiñándose para atacar a Robin Hood y defender al pequeño inversor no tiene precio.
> 
> Yo creo que esto va a traer cola. La burbuja bursátil de los últimos 5 años en USA se ha basado mucho en el auge de los day traders. La SEC y la Fed y Yellen van a contar que todo esto es una manipulación del mercado organizada por trampistas /rusos/chinos y demás terroristas, y a imponer medidas represivas, pero no van a poder evitar ya que esto sea la demostración pública de que Robin Hood y otras plataformas para "democratizar" las finanzas son a fin de cuentas una herramienta de Citadel y similares para esquilar a los inversores minoristas. Y todo esto después de la censura en twitter etc. Supongo que se organizarán en Telegram o Signal a partir de ahora.
> 
> ...



Desde luego, la gente de Reddit ya ha hecho historia, si han conseguido que Miss Marple vuelva a postear en este foro después de casi 1 año...  

Saludos!


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Power to the people


----------



## klon (29 Ene 2021)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Ojo, que estas noticias avisan a los fondos, pero tb mucha gente con ganas de guerra...de momento la Ag +4%
> Los foreros de Reddit acechan el mercado de la plata tras su 'histórico' paso por GameStop
> 
> Muca gent posicionandose por si suena la flauta



No me esperaba que pudieran con la plata......

Ojo que anoche escuche que los fondos piden una nueva regulacion....... pues ahora que les den.....

Por cierto, vamos a mete unos merkels en plata. aprovechando. Este en un + 5% y eso que los niños rata y el mercado yankie aun no se ha despertado.


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Para dar un poco más de contexto, aquí el video en el que el tipo que metió 53k en 2019 explica los fundamentales en que basa la inversión. El tío ha tenido mucha suerte, pero desde luego que no fue una apuesta "al tuntún".
> Parece ser que aunque no hubiera ocurrido el tema este de los cortos, la empresa estaba atrayendo a bastantes manos fuertes y tenía muy buenas perspectivas.
> 
> Edito: Mirad la fecha del video



Ese video (de agosto) debería abrir el hilo.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

NO LES DEIS NADA, ARREBATÁDSELO TODO.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

A LA LUNA, PEPE


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Si realmente una empresa no consigue devolver las acciones normalmente habrá un mecanismo para devolver algo de valor equivalente (el problema hay puede estar en como determinar el valor de algo donde no hay liquidez, presumiblemente el precio se iría to da moon). No lo sé seguro, pero puede haber declaración oficial de default, y que la empresa vaya a liquidación. No debería haber trullo por eso para nadie.
> Otra cosa es la manipulación de mercados que se haga para intentar evitar eso. Si se puede demostrar, al que pillen como chivo expiatorio lo pueden crujir.



precisamente por eso es inexplicable lo que han hecho

en USA esta muy bien protegido que una quiebra empresarial (en la que no haya delitos, falseos contables, etc...osea una quiebra por cuestiones norales empresariales) no se lleve por delante el patrimonio personal de los empresarios.

pero sin han delinquido y tienen que pagar indemnizaciones supongo que será distinto


----------



## Dante77 (29 Ene 2021)

Lo he estado mirando y van a hacer perder dinero a los fondos que apostaron a corto ya que tendrán que recomprar a precios altos, lo he mirado ahora e incluso el presidente de Tesla estaba metido en el ajo con no se tuit, si lo hicieron de forma coordinada tiene mérito porqué claro estos van a perder mucho dinerin.

Una vez los cortos hayan recomprado , seguramente las acciones volverán a caer, pero estos porqué no estaban prevenidos , no se si podrán repetir una historia asin.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Ene 2021)

Coño que es verdad, se pueden comprar acciones de GME en el broker naranja!!




Yo tengo prohibido hacer trading por el tipo de trabajo que hago y acceso a información confidencial pero vosotros podéis comprar, hamijos!!

Entrar en el broker naranja y uníos a la fiesta

Debajo mirar el volumen efectivo .


----------



## necromancer (29 Ene 2021)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Así que Black Rock está sacando tajada de esta subida... eso ponía en la noticia que han posteado antes.
> 
> Interesante choque de trenes entre fondos que se benefician de la acción de los "Retards" de Reddit, y los que andan pillados bajistas.
> 
> A ver que sucede esta tarde, sea lo que sea está siendo histórico.



Joder, es que parece un episodio de Billions y que un fondo se la hubiera preparado al otro siendo los de reddit simples peones...


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Yo creo que va más allá, el verdadero problema va a ser cuando los políticos se decidan a rescatar a ciertos fondos para mantener el statu quo. Ese rescate lo van a volver a pagar los ciudadanos y al final todo va a quedar como una chiquillada que nos ha hecho jodernos a todos. De igual manera que si tu vas a romper la cara al vecino porque es un hijo de puta pero al final las gafas del vecino las acaba pagando tu padre.



ya pero no es tan sencillo, seguramente sea (aunque con acciones) algo parecido al tema de cuando un banco quiebra y lo garantizado son 100.000 pavos por depositante.

que los minoristas que tuvieran algo de sus ahorrillos en la entidad recuperaran todo o casi todo, y los jodidos seran los que tenian miles de millones en acciones, puesto que -esta claro- era impensable que algo asi pudiese pasar


----------



## Registrador (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> El entrevistador ha entrado a matar.



En España estamos tan acostumbrados a los periodistas lameculos cobrando directamente del BOE que cuando vemos a un periodista haciendo su trabajo nos quedamos alucinados.


----------



## mazuste (29 Ene 2021)

Puede parecer lo que parece, pero sigue siendo una lucha de clases.
Se va acelerando la concentración de capital.


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> En España estamos tan acostumbrados a los periodistas lameculos cobrando directamente del BOE que cuando vemos a un periodista haciendo su trabajo nos quedamos alucinados.



Lo dices como si la CNN no tuviera lameculos, es que después de estos cuatro años de CNN con Trump de presidente nadie se esperaba que fueran a tener un tipo así. Evidentemente que AOC se haya posicionado a favor de WSB ha hecho mucho.


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Hold

Hold


----------



## Registrador (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Lo dices como si la CNN no tuviera lameculos, es que después de estos cuatro años de CNN con Trump de presidente nadie se esperaba que fueran a tener un tipo así. Evidentemente que AOC se haya posicionado a favor de WSB ha hecho mucho.



Yo no he hablado de la CNN yo he hablado literalmente "de un periodista".


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> En España estamos tan acostumbrados a los periodistas lameculos cobrando directamente del BOE que cuando vemos a un periodista haciendo su trabajo nos quedamos alucinados.



Tampoco nos flipemos que ahí los medios/periodismo no están mejor que aquí. Quizá simplemente les interese eliminar a peces pequeños del sistema públicamente para que no sea tanto canteo.


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

Además que tienen clarito que no quieren que se les una ningún bando político.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558078
> 
> 
> Además que tienen clarito que no quieren que se les una ningún bando político.



En problema es que se les inflitre gente. Y no sé qué mecanismo pueden utilizar para purgar bien.


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

Sobre si va a acabar todo hoy o no, parece que van a aguantar hasta que les de la gana. Puede que estemos 2 semanas comiendo palomitas solo..


----------



## Registrador (29 Ene 2021)

No solo eso Robin Hood han llegado a vender acciones de GME sin autorizacion de sus duenos, es un escandalazo mayusculo.


----------



## manstein (29 Ene 2021)

Todo esto es un teatro, una manipulación de los de arriba.

El objetivo, como con los "tiroteos", las "bombas", la "pandemia", etc, etc, es crear nuevas regulaciones; o sea, aumentar el tamaño del estado con la excusa de "tenemos que protegeros".

De hecho, la mayoría de los redditeros que sí participarán en el asunto de manera genuina acabarán desplumados, porque son los que compran en el pico, como siempre.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Ene 2021)

Oye y la gente "retail investors" que tenía inversiones en algún fondo de Melvin, ¿qué pasa con ellos? Cuando quiebra un comercializador el fondo pasa a otro ¿pero si es la gestora del fondo?


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

manstein dijo:


> Todo esto es un teatro, una manipulación de los de arriba.
> 
> El objetivo, como con los "tiroteos", las "bombas", la "pandemia", etc, etc, es crear nuevas regulaciones; o sea, aumentar el tamaño del estado con la excusa de "tenemos que protegeros".
> 
> De hecho, la mayoría de los redditeros que sí participarán en el asunto de manera genuina acabarán desplumados, porque son los que compran en el pico, como siempre.



Di que sí, la inacción como método.

Total todo lo que se haga será un teatro o una conspiración.


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> En España estamos tan acostumbrados a los periodistas lameculos cobrando directamente del BOE que cuando vemos a un periodista haciendo su trabajo nos quedamos alucinados.



Ojo, que ese periodista es uno de los bienpagaos más encarcelables de toda la cloaca mediática progresista.

Y aún no está claro que la CNN y en general los massmedia, cuando empicen a coscarse de las motivaciones e ideas de la mayoría de los retards, hagan un flipflop y de repente se pongan a demonizarlos. Si, decir hoy lo contrario de lo que decían ayer. ¿Y? Sin problema alguno.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (29 Ene 2021)

LIBRE MERCADO PARA TODOS. EN CRISTIANO, O FOLLAMOS TODOS O LA PUTA AL RIO.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Yo creo que va más allá, el verdadero problema va a ser cuando los políticos se decidan a rescatar a ciertos fondos para mantener el statu quo. Ese rescate lo van a volver a pagar los ciudadanos y al final todo va a quedar como una chiquillada que nos ha hecho jodernos a todos. De igual manera que si tu vas a romper la cara al vecino porque es un hijo de puta pero al final las gafas del vecino las acaba pagando tu padre.




Peor es la alternativa de no hacer nada y que los despistados sigan pensando que el Estado y el Capital miran por su bien. Que de esos hay unos cuantos en este mismo foro, ya con pelos en los huevos.


Yo soy el padre y pago las gafas gustosamente, orgulloso de mi hijo.


----------



## Discordante (29 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Ojo, que ese periodista es uno de los bienpagaos más encarcelables de toda la cloaca mediática progresista.
> 
> Y aún no está claro que la CNN y en general los massmedia, cuando empicen a coscarse de las motivaciones e ideas de la mayoría de los retards, hagan un flipflop y de repente se pongan a demonizarlos. Si, decir hoy lo contrario de lo que decían ayer. ¿Y? Sin problema alguno.



Les basta con que alguien publique algo ofensivo o que alguno prominente de los que participan en el subreddit haya puesto algo criticable en twitter o facebook o en otros sitios. Creo que alguna vez lo que hacen es tratar de buscar a la persona real detras de la cuenta para ver si pueden tirar de algo de la vida real para destruir todo el colectivo.

La prensa esta siendo muy comedida con esto porque precisamente ocurre lo que ha pegado un forero mas arriba. En EEUU a todo el mundo les gustan los "underdog" y las historias de David derrotando a Goliath. Ahora mismo es muy dificil destruir la realidad de que ese subreddit es un grupo de Davids idiotas y que los Goliaths son los fondos pero si esto se hubiera salido de madre (personalmente creo que ya esta desactivado) habrian usado alguna tactica del libro de la desinformacion para ello.

De cara al publico el progresismo de medios (como el 95% de los medios) esta a favor de los pobres y contra los poderosos (wall st. , 1%) pero en realidad solo buscan el poder politico suficiente para unirse al grupo de los poderosos y controlarlo.


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Peor es la alternativa de no hacer nada y que los despistados sigan pensando que el Estado y el Capital miran por su bien. Que de esos hay unos cuantos en este mismo foro, ya con pelos en los huevos.
> 
> 
> Yo soy el padre y pago las gafas gustosamente, orgulloso de mi hijo.



Totalmente de acuerdo, en mi opinión la torta hay que darla siempre, y ya se verá como se pagan las gafas. Lo importante es que el vecino se lo piense dos veces antes de hacer el idiota, si quiere conservar sus gafas puestas.

Antes estaba valorando lo que puede ocurrir y la línea que es posible que sigan los medios si hacen switch y cambian el discurso.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> No solo eso en Robin Hood han llegado a vender acciones de GME sin autorizacion de sus duenos, es un escandalazo mayusculo.



las declaraciones del jefe de robin hood en la CNN estan mas atras en el hilo, el tio solo sabia repetir como un autómata que todo lo ha hecho para cumplir con los requisitos del regulador (la SEC, supongo). el entrevistador lo ha hecho trizas


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Discordante dijo:


> Les basta con que alguien publique algo ofensivo o que alguno prominente de los que participan en el subreddit haya puesto algo criticable en twitter o facebook o en otros sitios. Creo que alguna vez lo que hacen es tratar de buscar a la persona real detras de la cuenta para ver si pueden tirar de algo de la vida real para destruir todo el colectivo.
> 
> La prensa esta siendo muy comedida con esto porque precisamente ocurre lo que ha pegado un forero mas arriba. En EEUU a todo el mundo les gustan los "underdog" y las historias de David derrotando a Goliath. Ahora mismo es muy dificil destruir la realidad de que ese subreddit es un grupo de Davids idiotas y que los Goliaths son los fondos pero si esto se hubiera salido de madre (personalmente creo que ya esta desactivado) habrian usado alguna tactica del libro de la desinformacion para ello.
> 
> De cara al publico el progresismo de medios (como el 95% de los medios) esta a favor de los pobres y contra los poderosos (wall st. , 1%) pero en realidad solo buscan el poder politico suficiente para unirse al grupo de los poderosos y controlarlo.




Cuidado. Lo interesante ahora es ya el proceso judicial. Puede abrirse un caso de muchísimo dinero e importancia, los mejores abogados del pais deben estar pendientes de todo esto. Algunos de ellos NO se dejan comprar por el gran Capital.

Puede ser curioso.


----------



## Red Star (29 Ene 2021)

Bueno, he puesto una orden de compra de 10 acciones, todo sea para joder a los hijos de puta de Wall Street.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno, he puesto una orden de compra de 10 acciones, todo sea para joder a los hijos de puta de Wall Street.




Tengo que aprender a hacer estas cosas. Al menos ya sé como comprar Bitcoin y moverme por la dark web, algo es algo.


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

Hay que distinguir dos temas, aunque están conectados: las opciones Call que expiran hoy, y que necesitan ser cubiertas, lo cual empujará el precio de la acción al alza (no sé quien ha vendido esas opciones, muy posiblemente Citadel, pero les han hecho un siete, ya veremos esta tarde); y los cortos en el mercado de acciones, que en principio parece que era Melvin y otros fondos (estos parece que están aún abiertos, a juzgar por las cifras publicadas, y tendrán que cerrar pronto; si los retards ( como se autodenominan) aguantan, les han destrozado).

Melvin está muy pillado, y las noticias de que ya ha liquidado su posición parecen falsas. Está perdiendo dinero porque tiene que pagar un interés alto en las acciones que pidió prestadas, y porque está teniendo que vender a la baja otras posiciones largas para cubrirse, además del coste reputacional. El rescate de 2,5 MM a cargo de Point72 (Steve Cohen) y Citadel (Ken Griffin) les ha dado algo de aire para intentar vencer a los autistas, pero el hecho de que la partida se está jugando en público les hunde, al atraer cada vez más interés y más retards.
¿Cual es el potencial de que esto sea sistémico?

A todos los bancos y hedge funds les está jodiendo que Melvin y otros fondos se vean obligados a liquidar posiciones a la baja, haciendo caer Wall Street, pero eso no es inusual. El problema es Citadel. Citadel LLC, el hedge fund, está expuesto a perder todo el dinero invertido en Melvin (y en Point72), pero al involucrar también a Citadel Securities, que es parte del mismo grupo de empresas (como parece que hicieron para obligar a RobinHood a suspender la compra de acciones de GME ayer) la apuesta sube. Citadel Securities es uno de los mayores Market Makers del mercado, y si les pillan en renuncio puede ser muy gordo. Por otro parte, ya habrá gente haciendo planes para benficiarse d sus problemas y repartirse el botín.


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

La CNN ya ha dejado claro que los de reddit son supremacistas blancos. Hay capturas de pantalla.


----------



## jpjp (29 Ene 2021)

Madre mia que nerviosos se han puesto los peces gordos de wall street querian cargarse a gamestop y les ha salido de momento su juego por la culata.


----------



## El Chucho (29 Ene 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Madre mia que nerviosos se han puesto los peces gordos de wall street querian cargarse a gamestop y les ha salido de momento su juego por la culata.



que alegría, por fin la gente se va a vengar, por fin los buenos ganan


----------



## Don Meliton (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Di que sí, la inacción como método.
> 
> Total todo lo que se haga será un teatro o una conspiración.



Cuando el 99% de lo que pasa en el mundo es un teatrillo manejado por cuatro no es una locura meter en ese mismo saco a cualquier acontecimiento, al menos aciertas el 99% de las veces.

Sobre esto en particular, como no se, no opino, pero a las masas siempre se encuentra la manera de conducirlas, normalmente no a donde querian llegar, sino al lugar que beneficia a los cuatro que pretendian desde el primer momento pastorearla o que han buscado la manera de hacerlo.

Una vez que pase el primer momento de euforia y descontrol, volveremos a ver como los de siempre se mueven para beneficiarse, el que haga algo ahora deberia tener eso en mente.


----------



## El Chucho (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558078
> 
> 
> Además que tienen clarito que no quieren que se les una ningún bando político.



tu eres un falso de mierda


----------



## jpjp (29 Ene 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> que alegría, por fin la gente se va a vengar, por fin los buenos ganan



Algo harán seguro, pero al menos está entretenido y se han puesto nerviosos.


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno, he puesto una orden de compra de 10 acciones, todo sea para joder a los hijos de puta de Wall Street.



Desde donde las compras.que usas


----------



## El Chucho (29 Ene 2021)

Donde se pueden comprar acciones de GME ? Sirve trendind212 o degiro?????


----------



## COVID 8M (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

No quisiera se periodista de la CNN en estos momentos ,flaco favor le hara a la administracion Biden tener un colapso de la bolsa de valores a semanas de asumir la presidencia


----------



## Poseidón (29 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Coño que es verdad, se pueden comprar acciones de GME en el broker naranja!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558067
> 
> ...



Creo recordar que por ser mercado americano te metian unas buenas ostias. Pero bueno para alguien como yo que no tiene ni puta idea poco importa.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> "- La política solo debe ser manipulada sólo por K Street.
> - El mercado de valores solo puede ser manipulado por Wall St.
> - La difusión de la información debe ser manipulada sólo por los medios corporativos...
> Esas son las reglas".



El unico camino que le quedara al sistema es la implosion


----------



## antoniussss (29 Ene 2021)

Señores hay que ir a por esos cortos hijos de puta, hay que acabar con ellos, sobre todo Point72


A por ellos!!!!!!!!!! y que no puedan cerrar posiciones hasta que quiebren


----------



## Snowball (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Hay que distinguir dos temas, aunque están conectados: las opciones Call que expiran hoy, y que necesitan ser cubiertas, lo cual empujará el precio de la acción al alza (no sé quien ha vendido esas opciones, muy posiblemente Citadel, pero les han hecho un siete, ya veremos esta tarde); y los cortos en el mercado de acciones, que en principio parece que era Melvin y otros fondos (estos parece que están aún abiertos, a juzgar por las cifras publicadas, y tendrán que cerrar pronto; si los retards ( como se autodenominan) aguantan, les han destrozado).
> 
> Melvin está muy pillado, y las noticias de que ya ha liquidado su posición parecen falsas. Está perdiendo dinero por el coste reputaciones, porque tiene que pagar un interés alto en las acciones que pidió prestadas, y porque está teniendo que vender a la baja otras posiciones largas para cubrirse. El rescate de 2,5 MM a cargo de Point72 (Steve Cohen) y Citadel (Ken Griffin) les ha dado algo de aire para intentar vencer a los autistas, pero el hecho de que la partida se está jugando en público les hunde, al atraer cada vez más interés y más retards.
> ¿Cual es el potencial de que esto sea sistémico?
> ...



Vaya, un hilo de los de antaño


----------



## ACICUETANO (29 Ene 2021)

manstein dijo:


> Todo esto es un teatro, una manipulación de los de arriba.
> 
> El objetivo, como con los "tiroteos", las "bombas", la "pandemia", etc, etc, es crear nuevas regulaciones; o sea, aumentar el tamaño del estado con la excusa de "tenemos que protegeros".
> 
> De hecho, la mayoría de los redditeros que sí participarán en el asunto de manera genuina acabarán desplumados, porque son los que compran en el pico, como siempre.



El problema de ser aficionado a las teorías de la conspiración, como yo, es que cada acontecimiento puede ser explicado de tal manera que siempre se puede inducir a una falsa bandera que beneficia a los de siempre, pero en ocasiones eso se puede transformar en un sesgo cognitivo peligroso.

A mi en este caso sea conspi o no es que la gente esta moviendo el culo, y con el dinero por delante y sin desbandadas. Me interesa ese juego al perder-perder ganando ( y a lo mejor no dinero precisamente )


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> tu eres un falso de mierda



No te voy ni a preguntar por qué. No ensucies el hilo.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno, he puesto una orden de compra de 10 acciones, todo sea para joder a los hijos de puta de Wall Street.



El trolleo está alcanzando dimensiones planetarias. Lo que has hecho lo está haciendo mucha gente. Me pregunto qué pasará cuando un Tsunami de órdenes de compra de cientos de miles de personas de todo el mundo lleguen a la bolsa de NY


----------



## Playero (29 Ene 2021)

Ayer vi el final del live stream de este canal. En directo había 30.000 espectadores.
Interesante a partir de 7:43:40 cuando se entrevista en la CNBC al CEO de Robinhood.
La reacción del youtuber y sus comentarios explican mucho, incluso si no sabes mucho inglés.


----------



## Red Star (29 Ene 2021)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Desde donde las compras.que usas



Desde el broker de ING.


----------



## COVID 8M (29 Ene 2021)

A qué hora española abre la bolsa?


----------



## Red Star (29 Ene 2021)

COVID 8M dijo:


> A qué hora española abre la bolsa?



A las 15:30.


----------



## dalmore_12y (29 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> El trolleo está alcanzando dimensiones planetarias. Lo que has hecho lo está haciendo mucha gente. Me pregunto qué pasará cuando un Tsunami de órdenes de compra de cientos de miles de personas de todo el mundo lleguen a la bolsa de NY



Risas, muchas risas y palomitas


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Ene 2021)

Las nuevas tecnologías han democratizado cosas que hasta ahora solo estaban al alcance de unos pocos. Gracias a la tecnología en drones cualquier guerrilla o ejército paco tercermundista puede tener algo parecido a unas fuerzas aéreas, y gracias a las redes sociales la maquinación para alterar el precio de las cosas está al alcance de cualquiera, y no solo de las manos fuertes de siempre.


----------



## El Chucho (29 Ene 2021)

Ahora que se ha demostrado que el mundo de las acciones es una completa falsedad que hacemos?


----------



## ACICUETANO (29 Ene 2021)

si es menester me comeré mis palabras sin problemas , pero creo que estamos ante un acontecimiento de mucha trascendencia a futuro


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Ene 2021)

manstein dijo:


> Todo esto es un teatro, una manipulación de los de arriba.
> 
> El objetivo, como con los "tiroteos", las "bombas", la "pandemia", etc, etc, es crear nuevas regulaciones; o sea, aumentar el tamaño del estado con la excusa de "tenemos que protegeros".
> 
> De hecho, la mayoría de los redditeros que sí participarán en el asunto de manera genuina acabarán desplumados, porque son los que compran en el pico, como siempre.



Siempre habra algun sucnormal que hoy mismo meta todo su patrimonio en acciones de Gamestop, pero en este tema las gacelitas no estan participando de "manera genuina": lo que esta ocurriendo es que hay cientos de miles de personas (y cada vez mas) comprando simbólicamente una o dos acciones para joder a Wall Street. Y les da exactamente igual lo que ocurra con su dinero invertido, asi que el "libre mercado" no sabe que cojones hacer para asustarlos y obligarles a vender.

Realmente, es algo muy gracioso.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

ACICUETANO dijo:


> si es menester me comeré mis palabras sin problemas , pero creo que estamos ante un acontecimiento de mucha trascendencia a futuro



Así es, al final lo de menos aquí es la bolsa. Es un posible cambio de visión, tendencia y dinámica. Es obligar a que los farsantes se quiten la careta o que se asfixien con ella puesta.


----------



## ACICUETANO (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Así es, al final lo de menos aquí es la bolsa. Es un posible cambio de visión, tendencia y dinámica. Es obligar a que los farsantes se quiten la careta o que se asfixien con ella puesta.



A eso me refería a la energía liberada por este acontecimiento


----------



## josema82 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## COVID 8M (29 Ene 2021)

Madre mía... esto es de ayer. Están un poco majaras, la verdad...



-10 millones en un día y dice que le suda todo que sigue. Realmente casi 11.


----------



## iaGulin (29 Ene 2021)

Solo he hecho trading con criptos, nunca en bolsa, pero me estáis llenando el cuerpo de ganas de guerra.
5 acciones a fondo perdido pa la saca de gms xD


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

COVID 8M dijo:


> Madre mía... esto es de ayer. Están un poco majaras, la verdad...
> 
> 
> 
> -10 millones en un día y dice que le suda todo que sigue. Realmente casi 11.



Esos majaras son más necesarios que nunca.

Y paradójicamente a esos majaras les han creado los mismos a los que ahora están devorando.

Dios bendiga al autismo hecho arma.

Se puede marginar y condenar a generaciones enteras, el fallo es haberles dejado con mucho tiempo libre para reflexionar, mentalizarse, organizarse y actuar.

NVTRE.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (29 Ene 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vete a que te hagan una PCR anal, HDLGP.



Llora, marica,llora


----------



## murcielago (29 Ene 2021)

+1000


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

Lovecraf dijo:


> La CNN ya ha dejado claro que los de reddit son supremacistas blancos. Hay capturas de pantalla.



lo puse yo, pero era un photoshop.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

COVID 8M dijo:


>




Digo yo que si se meten los retards japoneses y de Singapur o chinos se lia entonces ya seguro. 

A los europeos no les veo, Europa es vieja.


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

https://www.wsj.com/

portada del Wall Street Journal y CASI INEXISTENTES referencias en la prensa economica española

Expansión - Diario Económico e información de mercados
Cinco Días: economía y mercados


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (29 Ene 2021)

Esto o se queda en nada....o es algo historico q trasciende el mundo d la bolsa...si muchos usuarios se unen para hacer cualquier accion en internet....entonces la frase "POWER TO THE PEOPLE" comienza a tener sentido


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Ene 2021)

COVID 8M dijo:


> Madre mía... esto es de ayer. Están un poco majaras, la verdad...
> 
> 
> 
> -10 millones en un día y dice que le suda todo que sigue. Realmente casi 11.





Shrek dijo:


> Esos majaras son más necesarios que nunca.
> 
> Y paradójicamente a esos majaras les han creado los mismos a los que ahora están devorando.
> 
> ...



No es ningún majara, sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo. Entró con 800k y sabe perfectamente que sus beneficios cuando los "hedge funds" revienten van a ser mucho más grandes. Además en su caso está sacando 13M con 800k...

Los "hedge funds" van a necesitar una cantidad ingente de dinero para pagar sus pérdidas. Doy por hecho que habrá bajadas generalizadas en Wall Street para conseguir liquidez, pero esto ya... será la semana que viene.

Falta poco para que empiece la fiesta de nuevo. Recordad: HOOOOOLD and buy the dips.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Me hablas en chino, cabrón. En fin, ya lo iré descubiriendo por mi cuenta.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Esto o se queda en nada....o es algo historico q trasciende el mundo d la bolsa...si muchos usuarios se unen para hacer cualquier accion en internet....entonces la frase "POWER TO THE PEOPLE" comienza a tener sentido



Imaginate que un amplísimo grupo de _personas_ se uniesen para delinquir en clanes y grupos de primos y para evitarlo el estado les diese viviendas gratis, sanidad gratis sin cotizar, paguitas y otras subvenciones, para vivir a cuerpo de rey, sin haber nunca cotizado.

Parece mentira que las demas PERSONAS hayamos tardado tanto en darnos cuenta 

100.000 españoles decididos a conseguir algo son imparables  Coño, si los tercios españoles fueron uno de los ejercitos mas exitosos de la historia ¿no?


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Esto o se queda en nada....o es algo historico q trasciende el mundo d la bolsa...si muchos usuarios se unen para hacer cualquier accion en internet....entonces la frase "POWER TO THE PEOPLE" comienza a tener sentido



Y la dictadura digital y de los medios no podrá seguir siendo disimulada de cara al gran público, que es su mayor ventaja.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Y la dictadura digital y de los medios no podrá seguir siendo disimulada de cara al gran público, que es su mayor ventaja.



Pues lo dicho....o se queda en nada ..o HISTORIA


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> lo puse yo, pero era un photoshop.



El Wall Street Journal sacó un artículo vinculando Wallstreetbets a la Alt-Right en un intento de deslegitimarlos.
Luego rectificaron con la boca pequeña.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Digo yo que si se meten los retards japoneses y de Singapur o chinos se lia entonces ya seguro.
> 
> A los europeos no les veo, Europa es vieja.



Europa es vieja, pero sus jóvenes y no tan jóvenes están igual o más quemados que los usanos. Ojo.


----------



## Registrador (29 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> CASI INEXISTENTES referencias en la prensa economica española
> 
> Expansión - Diario Económico e información de mercados
> Cinco Días: economía y mercados



Prueba innegable de que esta noticia es muy relevante y no lo digo de coña.


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> El Wall Street Journal sacó un artículo vinculando Wallstreetbets a la Alt-Right en un intento de deslegitimarlos.
> Luego rectificaron con la boca pequeña.



Ah. ok. Como mencionabas supremacistas blanco pensé que te refería a esto que puse ayer, que era fake.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Europa es vieja, pero sus jóvenes y no tan jóvenes están igual o más quemados que los usanos. Ojo.




Los japos. Yo sobretodo veo a los japos. Están muuuuuuuuy quemados con todo y algo de cash tienen, y ganas de joderla.

Los chinos también están muy locos.

Los españoles? Ni de coña.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Ene 2021)

En algo menos de una hora empieza lo que puede ser una de las tardes más divertidas de la historia de burbuja. 

Una vez acabadas mis obligaciones, me dispongo a preparar una tonelada de palomitas. 

To the moon!


----------



## Indignado (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> El Wall Street Journal sacó un artículo vinculando Wallstreetbets a la Alt-Right en un intento de deslegitimarlos.
> Luego rectificaron con la boca pequeña.



Primero fue la Alt-Right

Ahora los tontos del foro y reuters dicen que es blackrock

Al final van a decir que esta Soros detrás de estos locos


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Está a 352, tetes.

Lo están manteniendo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Llora, marica,llora


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Ha pegado una subida de más del 150% al abrir.

Mecaguen la puta mare que inútiles somos no saber tradear. ESTO ES LO QUE SE DEBERIA ENSEÑAR EN LA ESCUELA!!!!


----------



## Kriegsmarine (29 Ene 2021)

ACICUETANO dijo:


> si es menester me comeré mis palabras sin problemas , pero creo que estamos ante un acontecimiento de mucha trascendencia a futuro



No eres el único que lo piensa.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Primero fue la Alt-Right
> 
> Ahora los tontos del foro y reuters dicen que es blackrock
> 
> Al final van a decir que esta Soros detrás de estos locos



Ha habido varios intentos de "astroturfing", incluso en el propio subreddit.
Ayer los mods del subreddit dieron su opinión y se mostraron comprometidos con el tema.
Reddit ha dicho que la actividad del subforo está "claramente dentro de las normas del sitio", así que la otra opción que era cortarles el foro de raíz tampoco les vale. Por una vez vale la pena que Reddit sea comunistoide.
A mi me extraña que no haya gente chillando Soros por aquí ya...


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

HOLD BASTARDOS


----------



## Playero (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Ha pegado una subida de más del 150% al abrir.
> 
> Mecaguen la puta mare que inútiles somos no saber tradear. ESTO ES LO QUE SE DEBERIA ENSEÑAR EN LA ESCUELA!!!!



Eso nos pasa por no echar un vistazo al foro de Bolsa e Inversiones. La revolución es en las redes, no en las calles.


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> https://www.wsj.com/
> 
> portada del Wall Street Journal y CASI INEXISTENTES referencias en la prensa economica española
> 
> ...





La prensa española es una absoluta basura.

Por supuesto, eso nos afecta, porque, salvo un allegado mío que está metido en las cryptos hasta las trancas, nadie con el que hablo sobre toda esta aventura de WSB sabe nada


----------



## ACICUETANO (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Ha pegado una subida de más del 150% al abrir.
> 
> Mecaguen la puta mare que inútiles somos no saber tradear. ESTO ES LO QUE SE DEBERIA ENSEÑAR EN LA ESCUELA!!!!



Si lo que quieres es unirte al movimiento con media tarde y dos tutoriales de youtube te vale

Si lo que quieres es ganar pasta no


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Ha habido varios intentos de "astroturfing", incluso en el propio subreddit.
> Ayer los mods del subreddit dieron su opinión y se mostraron comprometidos con el tema.
> Reddit ha dicho que la actividad del subforo está "claramente dentro de las normas del sitio", así que la otra opción que era cortarles el foro de raíz tampoco les vale. Por una vez vale la pena que Reddit sea comunistoide.
> A mi me extraña que no haya gente chillando Soros por aquí ya...



Se da la paradoja de que últimamente los conspiranóicos son todo lo contrario a disidencia, puesto que ejercen un papel de blanqueo de la inacción, el conformismo, el ¨siempre es una mano negra detrás de todo¨.

Vamos, la nada por la nada.

Hay que abandonar esa vía urgentemente, en comunidades como Reddit o 4chan esa tendencia ya se está dando desde hace 2-3 años, aquí, en FC y otras como importamos las tendencias de allí con algunos años (cada vez menos tiempo porque se acelera) de retraso pues estamos aún en la fase previa de conspiranoia por conspiranoia que al final no llevaba a nada ni tenía nada de antisistema o disidente. Todo lo contrario, condenaba a la marginalidad a cualquier iniciativa o intento de esta, asumiendo la derrota como el estado natural de las cosas.

Cinismo y cobardía camuflados de disidencia.

HOLD HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## ACICUETANO (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Se da la paradoja de que últimamente los conspiranóicos son todo lo contrario a disidencia, puesto que ejercen un papel de blanqueo de la inacción, el conformismo, el ¨siempre es una mano negra detrás de todo¨.
> 
> Vamos, la nada por la nada.
> 
> ...



Completamente deacuerdo


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)

Edito: están capando la compra de acciones:


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Esperando a las 15:30 amegos.

Contra los lobos !!!!!


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> La prensa española es una absoluta basura.
> 
> Por supuesto, eso nos afecta, porque, salvo un allegado mío que está metido en las cryptos hasta las trancas, nadie con el que hablo sobre toda esta aventura de WSB sabe nada



Pues yo casi que prefiero que la prensa patria (que de patria no tiene nada porque los medios los llevan ya un puñado de transnacionales) no hable de esto.

¿Para qué? ¿Para tergiversar, politizar, despistar, etc? En USA hablan de esto pero no es lo que le da fuerza. Este tipo de iniciativas hay que asumir que cogen fuerza por otros medios y canales, aunque todavía haya que pulirlo puesto ue muchos de estos siguen siendo propiedad de grandes capitales y pueden aplicar censura al gusto o infiltrar y desactivar desde dentro.

Que la prensa no hable de esto no sólo nos la tiene que sudar, sino que es beneficioso a estas alturas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Ene 2021)

123% en naked shorts. 

Si los retards aguantan se pueden acabar llevando literalmente a Cohen y Griffin por delante.

Madremia...


----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> La prensa española es una absoluta basura.
> 
> Por supuesto, eso nos afecta, porque, salvo un allegado mío que está metido en las cryptos hasta las trancas, nadie con el que hablo sobre toda esta aventura de WSB sabe nada



Lo Pais y el Inmundo están esperando a que el NYT les diga si los retards son buenos (el sufrido pueblo americano tan maltratado por Trump) o malos (racistas/supremacistas/trumpetas). Hasta entonces, ni mu.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Ene 2021)

Los que tenéis el broker naranja de ING, comprasteis sin problema? Ningún mensaje de error?


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Está a 376 ahora. Subiendo.

Ya verás tú la que se lia.

380.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Ha pegado una subida de más del 150% al abrir.
> 
> Mecaguen la puta mare que inútiles somos no saber tradear. ESTO ES LO QUE SE DEBERIA ENSEÑAR EN LA ESCUELA!!!!



Casi todos los bancos tienen un broker online.

Mira en el que tienes la nomina, pon en el buscador "gamestop" (la que cotiza en wall street), dale a comprar y cuando te canses dale a vender.

Ale, curso gratis de trader en dos lineas.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

Están intentando politizarlo y no pueden jajajaja.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Casi todos los bancos tienen un broker online.
> 
> Mira en el que tienes la nomina, pon en el buscador "gamestop" (la que cotiza en wall street), dale a comprar y cuando te canses dale a vender.
> 
> Ale, curso gratis de trader en dos lineas.




¿En serio?

Gracias entonces. ¿Porque nadie lo ha mencionado en todos estos hilos? Esta mañana ha habido una subida del 150%.


----------



## Juan Palomo (29 Ene 2021)

Ahora se les suman los asiáticos, el millonario Justin Sun pondrá un kilito



Están comentando que la gente no venda hoy, que seguramente los cortos intentarán aguantar pero que lo bueno vendrá la semana que viene.

Parece que muchos brokers dejan comprar:


----------



## Red Star (29 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558211
> 
> 
> Los que tenéis el broker naranja de ING, comprasteis sin problema? Ningún mensaje de error?



La orden está abierta, pendiente de que se ejecute. Si es que llega a entrar, porque habrá un porrón de órdenes de compra esperando a que abra la bolsa de NY.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (29 Ene 2021)

Bueno bueno, ya tenemos el perejil de todas las salsas... LOS ROTHSCHILD



> *El director ejecutivo de la popular corredora en línea Webull Financial LLC dijo el jueves que las restricciones impuestas a la negociación de GameStop Corp.* y otras acciones de alto rendimiento dependían de la empresa de compensación de la plataforma que ayuda a agilizar las operaciones.
> 
> *Anthony Denier, director ejecutivo de Webull, dijo en una entrevista que su empresa de compensación, Apex Clearing Corp., le dijo el jueves por la mañana que Webull necesitaba cerrar la capacidad de abrir nuevas posiciones en ciertas acciones;* de lo contrario, la empresa de compensación no podría liquidar la operación.



GameStop Trading Restrictions Blamed on Wall Street’s Clearing Firm by Online Broker




> *Tricia Rothschild*
> *President*
> 
> *AT APEX*
> In her role as President, Tricia is responsible for the strategic planning, development, and overall growth of the company. Tricia also directly oversees internal and client-facing functions including sales, marketing, and product management.



Tricia Rothschild


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Ene 2021)

Cada 10 segundos está subiendo un 0,3%
+99%


----------



## Faldo (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿En serio?
> 
> Gracias entonces. ¿Porque nadie lo ha mencionado en todos estos hilos? Esta mañana ha habido una subida del 150%.



Si no sabes torear no te metas que ya vas tarde si lo que quieres es ganar pasta, ahora si lo que quieres es donar a la causa adelante. Con que mantengan la cotización actual se cargan a los fondos, incluso con menos, no hace falta seguir subiendo, aparte cuando los fondos peten maricón el último y seguramente acabes sin la pasta.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Ene 2021)

cuando abren?


----------



## Hermoso Raton (29 Ene 2021)

más perejil para la salda... Jeffrey Psaki, el portafolio manager de Citadel (dueña de Robinhood y de Melvin Capital) es hermano de Jen Psaki, portavoz de la Casa Blanca de Joe Biden


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Si no sabes torear no te metas que ya vas tarde si lo que quieres es ganar pasta, ahora si lo que quieres es donar a la causa adelante. Con que mantengan la cotización actual se cargan a los fondos, incluso con menos, no hace falta seguir subiendo, aparte cuando los fondos peten maricón el último y seguramente acabes sin la pasta.




Estoy pensando ya en la siguiente. A esta YA LLEGO TARDE POR VUESTRA CULPA, VIEJUNOS RANCIOS VOXEROS DE MANTA CAMILLA Y BRASERO EN LOS HUEVOS!!!!!

Todo esto lo pilláis siempre tarde en el foro.


----------



## John Galt 007 (29 Ene 2021)

Fuck the hedge fund managers in the motherfucking ASS!!!!

LETS GO MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!


----------



## Red Star (29 Ene 2021)

ABRE LA BOLSA.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Ene 2021)

Ding!!! De 198 a 378. Apertura


----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> más perejil para la salda... Jeffrey Psaki, el portafolio manager de Citadel (dueña de Robinhood y de Melvin Capital) es hermano de Jen Psaki, portavoz de la Casa Blanca de Joe Biden



¿La pelirroja? Ay que me LOL. Rápido, que venga Yellen al rescate...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Ene 2021)

394!
Un minuto después 412!


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


TO THE MOON!!!!!!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Ene 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> cuando abren?



Ahora mismo!!


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Ene 2021)

La fiesta acaba de empezar de nuevo. ¿Llegaremos hoy a los 1.000 dólares?


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Madre mía que vaivenes, espectacular!


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Aguantaaaaaddd

Estamos haciendo historia


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Vale, ya se para....

Va esto muy loco, a por los 400.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (29 Ene 2021)

Cristo redentor, se mueve mas la cotizacion que la barriga de Homer Simpson corriendo una maraton.


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Esos majaras son más necesarios que nunca.
> 
> Y paradójicamente a esos majaras les han creado los mismos a los que ahora están devorando.
> 
> ...



Mis dieses


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ene 2021)

Id contando, cabrones.

¿A qué hora era la conferencia de prensa de los de Citel (creo que se llamaba así) y en la que se suponía que iban a reconocer que estaban cagando sangre?


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Ya la han parado nada maś empezar...


----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

Se va a frenar un rato en 425...


BUY AND HOLD

URGENT: SELL LIMIT WALL AT $425

THERE IS A SELL LIMIT WALL AT $425 ON GME. ALMOST 7000 STRONG. photo:

AUTISTS. YOU NEED TO REMOVE YOUR SELL LIMITS. OTHERWISE YOU ARE GOING TO MAKE TAKE OFF HARDER. YOURE ALSO GOING TO MISS THE REST OF THE MOVE.

IF PRICE HITS 425 PRICE IS GOING TO HIT IT AND GO DOWN HARD. MAKING THE PEOPLE PANIC SELL. MAKING THIS HARDER TO STICK TO THE WALLSTREET FOR EVERYTHING THEY’VE DONE TO US

this is not financial advice I am retarded

edit: that's a pasta I'm not a bot


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Ene 2021)

Cotizaciones suspendidas? Que coño!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Ene 2021)

Loool, en la grafica no le da tiempo ni a moverse al eje de las abscisas que ya se sale por arriba


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)

Ninety nine caído, estaba siguiendo AMC y petó, al darle reintentar sigue dando error.


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

La han congelado no?


----------



## judas iskariote (29 Ene 2021)

Cuando termine todo que va a pasar con la empresa real? Quiebra o sale beneficiada aunque solo sea por la publicidad que senle esta haciendo?


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

Se van a llevar por delante hasta los servidores! jajaja


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Ya está en marcha de nuevo, ahora bajando.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> ¿La pelirroja? Ay que me LOL. Rápido, que venga Yellen al rescate...




sí la buenorra pelirroja. Y ya que sacas a Yellen, ésta misma cobró 810,000 dolares por dar charlas en Citadel


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

No tengáis piedad con ellos.

Ellos no la tendrían. Os odian. 

Que sea recíproco.


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Pero ka pazao ???


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Esto también es de ahora?


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Reddit petado también. Van a contratar a Calopez de consultor


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

hay una lucha enorme ahi en torno a 360, yo no entiendo, no sé si son resistencia o qué cojones. Voy a comer que esto acaba de empezar y hay cosas que hacer.

Tela cómo ha abierto. Yo creia que se iba a 500.


----------



## Tafetán (29 Ene 2021)

verlo en directo es hipnótico, vaya rally!


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

A mí me han entrado dos a casi 400. Con el broker de ING. De giro imposible.

Van a ser los mejores dineros gastados. Más pasta no puedo meter. Los doy por perdidos.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2021)

Es todo bastante lol. El robinhood éste es una especie de broker sin comisiones que utiliza opciones para meterte en el mercado comprando microacciones. Ahora entiendo porque tanta gente se apunta a la fiesta. El caso es que Citadel tiene mucho dinero metido en Robinhood, y también en Melvin. Vamos que controla el trading que están haciendo los de reddit, pero a la vez está pilladísimo por los cortos . Por eso chapan los buy a los retards.

Los de reddit deberían de crear un broker paco ellos mismos para hacer estas trolleadas. Citadel controla Robinhood y más brokers del mercado usano, puede manipular lo que quiera.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


> Esto también es de ahora?



No se podía saber

Ni prever


----------



## Maxos (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> No tengáis piedad con ellos.
> 
> Ellos no la tendrían. Os odian.
> 
> Que sea recíproco.



No es un condicional, no tienen piedad, lo han demostrado arruinando miles de personas. 
Ahora miles de personas les arruinan a ellos.


----------



## Indignado (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> BUY AND HOLD
> 
> URGENT: SELL LIMIT WALL AT $425
> 
> ...



Oyga en reddit un usuario escribió esto:



> Guys, we are in a very unique position where we name our price. If we all set limits at $1,000 that’s where it’ll peak, if we set at $10,000 it will get there. We need everyone to increase their limits, this thing is happening. *Delete your stop losses. They can see them and are using them against you to manipulate the market.* The Market Makers can see all of the info on your account.
> 
> IF MELVIN BECOMES BANKRUPT THEIR BROKER HAS TO COVER IF THEIR BROKER BECOMES BANKRUPT THEIR BANKS HAVE TO COVER -> SHORTS MUST REPAY IN THE END
> 
> TLDR: GREATEST WEALTH TRANSFER IN HISTORY HOLD TO $5000 AND BEYOND



¿Puede ser verdad que los grandes tengan información de los "stop loss" de los pequeños inversores? , Si es verdad esto debería estar prohibido y castigado por la SEC , no las tonterias que la gente se una en internet para intentar subir un precio


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

Parar el mercado muchas veces empeora la situación

A no ser que intervengan fuertemente, acaba siguiendo el camino que llevaba e incluso hacen saltos verticales

Así que tiene buena pinta


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)

Han creado discord de AMC y me he animado tarde pero espero aprovecharlo, 16 acciones más de AMC.


----------



## Tafetán (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (29 Ene 2021)

He pillado una gamestop con lo que me quedaba de liquidez en el broker.

JEJEJEJEEJEJEJE

HOLD FOR THE LUZT


HAY QUE REVENTAR A ESOS HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> A mí me han entrado dos a casi 400. Con el broker de ING. De giro imposible.
> 
> Van a ser los mejores dineros gastados. Más pasta no puedo meter. Los doy por perdidos.



Con dos cojones. Mis respetos.


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Oyga en reddit un usuario escribió esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Puede ser verdad que los grandes tengan información de los "stop loss" de los pequeños inversores? , Si es verdad esto debería estar prohibido y castigado por la SEC , no las tonterias que la gente se una en internet para intentar subir un precio



El propio broker le vende la información a los fondos. 
Citadel ya pagó multas por hacer "trailing ahead". Recibe la info de las operaciones que ponen los usuarios y en vez de hacerlas efectivas, ellos ponen su propia operación antes y se aprovechan de la información privilegiada.
Son unos hijos de puta, ¡duro con ellos!


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Ene 2021)

HOLD RETARDS


----------



## Tafetán (29 Ene 2021)

*Public Statement


Statement of Acting Chair Lee and Commissioners Peirce, Roisman, and Crenshaw Regarding Recent Market Volatility*
Acting Chair Allison Herren Lee
Commissioner Hester M. Peirce
Commissioner Elad L. Roisman
Commissioner Caroline A. Crenshaw
Jan. 29, 2021
The Commission is closely monitoring and evaluating the extreme price volatility of certain stocks’ trading prices over the past several days. Our core market infrastructure has proven resilient under the weight of this week’s extraordinary trading volumes. Nevertheless, extreme stock price volatility has the potential to expose investors to rapid and severe losses and undermine market confidence. 
As always, the Commission will work to protect investors, to maintain fair, orderly, and efficient markets, and to facilitate capital formation. The Commission is working closely with our regulatory partners, both across the government and at FINRA and other self-regulatory organizations, including the stock exchanges, to ensure that regulated entities uphold their obligations to protect investors and to identify and pursue potential wrongdoing. The Commission will closely review actions taken by regulated entities that may disadvantage investors or otherwise unduly inhibit their ability to trade certain securities.
In addition, we will act to protect retail investors when the facts demonstrate abusive or manipulative trading activity that is prohibited by the federal securities laws. Market participants should be careful to avoid such activity. Likewise, issuers must ensure compliance with the federal securities laws for any contemplated offers or sales of their own securities.
The Commission will continue our work on behalf of investors and the markets. In this regard, we hope to facilitate a robust public dialogue among market participants and investors on the structure and operation of our securities markets. Members of the public can submit tips or complaints through the Commission’s website using this online form. Members of the public with questions should contact the Commission’s Office of Investor Education and Advocacy at 1-800-732-0330, ask a question using this online form, or email us at Help@SEC.gov.

SEC.gov | Statement of Acting Chair Lee and Commissioners Peirce, Roisman, and Crenshaw Regarding Recent Market Volatility


----------



## bsnas (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

Esto es lo que iba a anunciar Citron, que era (Andrew Left) el individuo más señalado personalmente junto con Cohen de Point72 y Vlad el empalado de Robinhood. Ratas, barcos...
Y es que señalarse ahora es mucho más duro que antes. No basta con tener guardaespaldas, te expones al CSI de Reddit , hackeos digitales y encima a que te llamen a declarar ante el Congreso y te elijan como chivo expiatorio de todo el circo.
A ver si alguien consigue preguntarle algo a Ken Griffin...

After GameStop, Andrew Left says Citron will no longer write short selling reports


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

La suspensión nos beneficia. Da tiempo a quitar stop loss, organizarnos y entrar más fuertes con la nueva apertura.

En cada apertura la pumpeamos sin piedad si os fijáis.


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

seguramente es mas o menos como cuando Gordon Gekko jugaba al Squash con Buddy Fox en la peli Wall Street y aprovechaban para tramar argucias sobre información privilegiada.

despues de jugar al padel uno le pasa a otro un pendrive con las estadisticas de los stop loss de todos los clientes y al dia siguiente...gran movimiento....barrido de gacelillas contra tendencia del mercado....uy es que el analisis técnico ha fallado...


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

bsnas dijo:


>



Hooooldd


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Tafetán dijo:


> *Public Statement
> 
> 
> Statement of Acting Chair Lee and Commissioners Peirce, Roisman, and Crenshaw Regarding Recent Market Volatility*
> ...



Decir eso y nada es lo mismo. Se puede leer de dos maneras:

"No vamos a dejar que Robinhoodes y otros manipulen las órdenes y se salten las reglas del mercado"
"No vamos a dejar que los trolls de Reddit manipulen el mercado"

Y las dos encajarían en el comunicado de la SEC


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

¿Esta escoria no ha aprendido?

Que abran, que abran.



HOLD sin temor a la oscuridad.

LUCHAD, LUCHAD RETARDS.


----------



## filets (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

Si paran durante varios días la cotizacion (cosa probable por lo hdgp que son), un chivato que te pueda decir como va la cosa es el sp500

Fijaros que cuando sube gamestop, el sp500 baja y viceversa

Yo creo que se debe a que la FED quiere enfriar el mercado para presionar ventas en gamestop.... y la FED lo que más tiene es papel del sp500, pero no tiene papel de gamestop

Por tanto, si el sp500 cae más, es que gamestop se les estaría yendo de las manos al alza

Ojalá


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Como tiene que acabar el día para que uno u otro gane?


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)

He vendido 34 acciones de Nokia y lo he puesto todo en AMC, que sea lo que dios quiera. Ahora está a unos 12.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (29 Ene 2021)

Antes me ha dado por buscar en google "gme shares", pa ver cómo iba el partido. Y me ha sorprendido con un cartelón debajo de la cotización, que parecía muy neutral e informativo:




> Why is GME going up?
> The GameStop surge is making headlines because it's being driven by retail investors — *individuals who buy and sell stocks for their own gains, as opposed to professional investors working on Wall Street *— on the subreddit r/WallStreetBets (WSB), a community 2.9 million-strong that refers to members as "degenerates"



Tócate los cojones Mariloles.


----------



## filets (29 Ene 2021)

Gacelillas metiendo 100K$ a $GME y comentando, "esto es cuando los orcos atacaron a los Rohirin con flechas y vieron que no les hacian nada", o "Espartanos que somos?!! Au, Au, Au.

Mal dia para empezar en bolsa


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

Y esto, señoras y señores, nos demuestra porque USA es una DEMOCRACIA y ESPAÑA es un GRAN CORTIJO (caso Reddit-Gamestop-Robinhood-Citadel)


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Leunam (29 Ene 2021)

filets dijo:


>



Quizá pierdan lo que hayan metido (poca cosa cada uno) pero que les quiten lo bailao, menudo troleo se están marcando


----------



## Playero (29 Ene 2021)

Lo estoy siguiendo aqui: 10.000 watching now.
Bruce ha estado trabajando con la bolsa toda su vida. Haciendo de todo. Sabe de lo que habla.


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Playero dijo:


> Lo estoy siguiendo aqui: 10.000 watching now.
> Bruce ha estado trabajando con la bolsa toda su vida. Haciendo de todo. Sabe de lo que habla.



Estoy dentro


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

¿Alguien sabe cuando se deben cerrar posiciones y pagar a los propietarios originales de las acciones? ¿Cuándo se debe actualizar todo y mandar esa info a la SEC?

Descarto que si es hoy viernes encuentren a ningún fondo al que traspasarle el marrón. A estos niveles nadie va estar haciendo favores en WallStreet.


----------



## fran1488 (29 Ene 2021)

A mí me deja entrar, y además he metido una orden de compra limitada, sin ningún problema.


----------



## El Gran Cid (29 Ene 2021)

Las principales víctimas de esta historia son Steve Cohen y Gabe Plotkin, dos inversores judíos que también son dos de los jefes de fondos de cobertura más exitosos de Wall Street. Cohen, el nuevo propietario de la franquicia de béisbol de los Mets de Nueva York, tenía un patrimonio neto de más de $ 14 mil millones el año pasado. Plotkin, quien una vez trabajó bajo Cohen, administra cerca de $ 8 mil millones en activos bajo su firma Melvin Capital. Plotkin ha sido honrado por el movimiento Jabad Hasidic y trabajó con el grupo de redes de Jóvenes Profesionales Judíos.

The Jewish angles to the GameStop stock saga, explained - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## kilerz (29 Ene 2021)

fran1488 dijo:


> A mí me deja entrar, y además he metido una orden de compra limitada, sin ningún problema.



a mí no me deja comprar.


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)

Dejo links de AMC:


Join the WSB-ELITE Discord Server!


----------



## fran1488 (29 Ene 2021)

kilerz dijo:


> a mí no me deja comprar.



Desde la web me ha dejado.


----------



## Kiral (29 Ene 2021)

Me he leído el hilo entero. Casi un día me ha costado cabrones.

Varias cosas:

- Degiro vendió ayer como hizo Robinhood. No os fiéis.

- Si gente como Justin Sun y compañía se mete a esto, Melvin puede darse por muerto porque se pueden quintuplicar los retards.

- Esto a veces es difícil de creer. Estamos hablando de peña ahí que está ganando decenas de millones y se la pela no ganarlos. Lo único que les interesa es reventar a los fondos.

- Qué ocurriría si Melvin declara suspensión de pagos? Arrastra detrás a todos los demás? (Porque está participado por muchos fondos más). Cobrarían los retards? O directamente aquí no cobra ni el tato y se cargaron al fondo?

Me da que no es esa opción y que debe ser algo mucho más gordo porque si no no estarían todos acojonados. Con cancelar sus cortos en otras empresas sería suficiente. Tienen que estar pillados también por ahí.

- Yo sí veo clave disparar la cotización hoy. Por qué? Porque si no hay acciones que puedan comprar los fondos para devolver los cortos, los rumores hablan de que habría que fijar un precio de referencia sobre el que devolver el dinero, haya o no acciones. Con una ampliación de capital o sabe Dios cómo. El caso es que no es igual que cotice a 165, a que se vaya a 700. La segunda opción es la muerte de Melvin y quizás algo aún más gordo.

ESTO PUEDE SER UN PUNTO DE INFLEXIÓN COMO NO VEREMOS OTRO JAMÁS. UN CAMBIO DE PARADIGMA Y EL FINAL DEL SISTEMA TAL COMO LO CONOCEMOS. AHORA SÍ CREO EN UN FUTURO APAGÓN DE INTERNET, PORQUE ESTO ES IMPARABLE.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

Playero dijo:


> Lo estoy siguiendo aqui: 10.000 watching now.
> Bruce ha estado trabajando con la bolsa toda su vida. Haciendo de todo. Sabe de lo que habla.



Tiene razón el del video

Blackrock podría vender, no puede hacerlo de golpe sin informar antes porque es ilegal, pero sí puede vender "un poco" cuando quiera

Estos creo que son los que pueden joder la subida, la fed no puede hacer mucho


----------



## Derrochaduros (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

1,1 Millones on line en reddit


https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Cada que roza los 350 venden a porrillo.


----------



## nief (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

He visto un par de veces que han hecho la comparación con lo que ocurrió con Volkswagen en 2008, hay alguien que en aquel momento estuviera puesto en el tema y recuerde que pasó??
Es acertada la comparación?
No veo demasiada info al respecto.

Edit: Acabo de encontrar este enlace, por lo visto los fondos perdieron 30 billones (americanos).
Hedge funds lose $30 billion on VW infinity squeeze - MOX Reports


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ene 2021)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Alguien me explica para tontos esto?



Me sumo tambien


----------



## nief (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558294
> 
> 
> He visto un par de veces que han hecho la comparación con lo que ocurrió con Volkswagen en 2008, hay alguien que en aquel momento estuviera puesto en el tema y recuerde que pasó??
> ...



Yo la vivi.

Fue una locura. Se sabia que habia los cortos y al recomprar booom para arriba


----------



## nief (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Me sumo tambien



Esta en el hilo explicado.

Hay videos de youtube a saco.

Acabo yo de poner uno.

Molestaos un momento en leer


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Esta en el hilo explicado.
> 
> Hay videos de youtube a saco.
> 
> ...



Ya quisiera yo pero son 75 paginas coño. Y no tengo tiempo por desgracia. Un resumen en 3 lineas para tontos no es mucho pedir no. XD


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Malditos_Usureros (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Todo esto en realidad es más viejo que el campechano. Los retards han hecho un "cornering the market" de libro para estrujar a los fondos que se habían apilado en posiciones cortas. Simplemente no hay suficientes acciones flotando en el mercado para cerrar cortos o entregar opciones que expiran, y si los retards, que están motivadísimos (su reddit es un puro descojono) siguen aguantando, los tienen pillados. Citadel se puede ir por el desagüe, y eso son palabras mayores.
> Lo asombroso es el cambio de papeles. Lo tradicional era que un inversor avispado y con muchos fondos manipulase el mercado para esquilmar a una miríada de pardillos a los que no defendía nadie. Esta vez, milagrosamente y gracias al poder de reddit, es al revés, y ver a un pilar del establishment como Steven Cohen empezar a sudar, y las contorsiones públicas de los guardianes del mercado para salvarle mientras proclaman que lo hacen para defender el libre mercado, no tiene precio.
> Es posible que estemos viendo un momento histórico (otro), esta vez en Wall Street. Esta tarde va a estar entretenido, ya he encargado palomitas.
> 
> PD - me encanta su penúltimo lema, con guiño a Keynes incluido: We can remain retarded longer than they can stay solvent



Esta mañana dando un paseo he escuchado un podcast de CNBC donde hacían una entrevista a este indio famoso investor (no recuerdo el nombre ya que es muy largo), y comentaba que Melvin Capital tiene un gran prestigio entre los hedge funds, digamos que está en el top de los top. Por eso muchos otros hedge funds simplemente copian las estrategias de Melvin. Lo que significaría que Melvin no es más que la punta del iceberg, hay otros muchos hedge funds que copiaron la estrategia de abrir cortos de Gamestop, y podríamos ver una reacción en cadena de fondos cayendo en quiebra por la jugada de reddit.

Palomitas hacen falta, a sacos.


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ya quisiera yo pero son 75 paginas coño. Y no tengo tiempo por desgracia. Un resumen en 3 lineas para tontos no es mucho pedir no. XD



Un grupo de chicos de 16 a 25 años (aproximadamente) se han organizado en la plataforma Reddit y están poniendo en jaque a Wall Street y llevando a la bancarrota a multimillonarios. Ha quedado demostrado que un grupo coordinado de personas en internet pueden poner boca abajo a Wall Street en cuestión de horas, lograron mover miles de millones de dólares, haciendo ricos a unos cuantos, dejando endeudados a otros, y creando burbujas que estallarán en poco tiempo. Obviamente los usuarios de reddit en algún momento venderán todos sus acciones para cobrar los beneficios, lo que reventará la burbuja de la empresa, y hará que su valor vuelva a caer, esto después de haber vuelto millonarias a miles de personas. La situación ha llegado demasiado lejos, que hasta la Casa Blanca está monitoreando la situación de GameStop y otras más.


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Me sumo tambien



Lo intento que estoy con tiempo:. Resúmen rápido:
- Los fondos apuestan en contra de empresas y a la vez manipulan para hacer ver que la empresa es mierda y el precio de la acción baje, con ello ganan pasta los fondos.
- Para apostar en contra toman prestadas acciones, las venden al precio actual con la idea de recomprarlas más adelante y quedarse con la diferencia. Si el precio sube, tendrán que comprar más caro, con lo que pierden.
- Por avaricia, llega un momento que no quedan acciones que tomar prestadas, con lo que se "inventan" acciones. Hacen un contrato diciendo que van a devolver una acción en el futuro, pero la acción nunca existió.
- Un grupo de retards se organiza para comprar de golpe y el precio sube. Los fondos tienen que aprovisionar acciones para cubrir su culo, con lo que el precio sube aún más.
- Como el precio sube, los fondos empiezan a sudar porque pierden pasta.
- Al haber más acciones en corto que acciones existen realmente, aunque paguen lo que sea no pueden comprar la acción para devolverla y cerrar su posición.
- los fondos intentan provocar un pánico vendedor para que se liberen acciones en el mercado y puedan cerrar, pero los retards son eso, retards, y no venden. La consigna es "hold!" (aguantar) y que los fondos sufran.
- Cuanto más mantengan esa situación, más sufren los fondos, hasta que quiebren.

Para más detalles, leed el hilo.


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ene 2021)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Un grupo de chicos de 16 a 25 años (aproximadamente) se han organizado en la plataforma Reddit y están poniendo en jaque a Wall Street y llevando a la bancarrota a multimillonarios. Ha quedado demostrado que un grupo coordinado de personas en internet pueden poner boca abajo a Wall Street en cuestión de horas, lograron mover miles de millones de dólares, haciendo ricos a unos cuantos, dejando endeudados a otros, y creando burbujas que estallarán en poco tiempo. Obviamente los usuarios de reddit en algún momento venderán todos sus acciones para cobrar los beneficios, lo que reventará la burbuja de la empresa, y hará que su valor vuelva a caer, esto después de haber vuelto millonarias a miles de personas. La situación ha llegado demasiado lejos, que hasta la Casa Blanca está monitoreando la situación de GameStop y otras más.



Joder..... COMO COÑO NO SE NOS HA PODIDO OCURRIR A NOSOTROS?


----------



## charofilia (29 Ene 2021)

"diamond hands"


----------



## Oso Amoroso (29 Ene 2021)

A los de Melvin Capital ya tuvieron que ir a su rescate el otro dia inyectandoles 2700 kilos, lo que no tengo muy claro es si fue porque cerraron alguna posicion de manera preventiva porque pensaban que la hostia iba a ser mucho mayor o por temas del seguro, alguien lo sabe?


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder..... COMO COÑO NO SE NOS HA PODIDO OCURRIR A NOSOTROS?



En España es ilegal, ya salio la noticia de El Economista ayer, para decirlo la CNMV. Además creo que en España las operaciones en corto están suspendidas desde el inicio del COVID.


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Oyga en reddit un usuario escribió esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Puede ser verdad *que los grandes tengan información de los "stop loss" de los pequeños inversores?* , Si es verdad esto debería estar prohibido y castigado por la SEC , no las tonterias que la gente se una en internet para intentar subir un precio



Claro que la tienen... y *TU TAMBIEN* si tienes el nivel adecuado.

Según tu categoría de inversor (lo que pagues al broker) puedes ver el Libro de Ordenes "_en profundidad_". Los usuarios normales a veces no tienen ningún dato, los de categoría 2 suelen ver *los 5 niveles superiores e inferiores* (de órdenes y precios) y los de categoría 3 pueden ver *veinte niveles*, etc.

Los grandes operadores ven el LIBRO COMPLETO y también tienes acceso a mucha más información (que brokers tienen las órdenes, quienes tienen más de un xx% de las acciones, etc.)

*No es un CASINO es un MERCADO*. Se supone que te DAN LA INFORMACION para que puedas tomar DECISIONES.

Aquí en el foro han puesto el Libro de Ordenes (y por eso sabes que hay una "pared" en $ 425, etc.)


----------



## COVID 8M (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ya quisiera yo pero son 75 paginas coño. Y no tengo tiempo por desgracia. Un resumen en 3 lineas para tontos no es mucho pedir no. XD



Las fortunas que manejan el cotarro, hacen de normal muchísimo dinero, pero cuando hay crisis hacen 20 veces más, a costa de terminar de hundir a las empresas que se están yendo a pique (por ejemplo, ahora con el COVID).

Se posicionan en corto, es decir, consiguen acciones prestadas esperando que su cotización baje. Las piden prestadas a quien las tiene, diciéndoles que se las devolverán + un interés pactado. Las ponen a la venta esperando que sigan bajando de precio (sí, has leído bien, venden algo que ni es suyo realmente). Cuando la acciones bajan lo suficiente, las recompran, y al prestamista se las devuelven (ahora valen mucho menos y obviamente se quedan con la ganancia de la diferencia) + el interés pactado.

El problema, es que haya 2 millones de personas que se pongan de acuerdo para comprar las acciones y joderte por buitre, y en vez de bajar suban. Llega el momento de devolver las acciones al prestamista y resulta que en vez de 18$ acción tienes que pagar 350$ para recomprarlas y devolverlas. La ruina absoluta para los fondos buitres.

Cuando te posicionas en largo, si gastas 100$ en comprar acciones esperando que suban lo máximo que puedes perder son 100$, esto lo entendemos todos. Cuando te posicionas en corto, no tienes límite de pérdidas.

**** NO TENGO NI PUTA IDEA DE BOLSA, TODO LO QUE TE HE EXPLICADO LO HE APRENDIDO AQUÍ EN BURBUJA DE LOS COMPIS QUE PILOTAN ****


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

La verdad, la historia épica de nerds contra Goliat me huele un poquito a cuerno quemao.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> En España es ilegal, ya salio la noticia de El Economista ayer, para decirlo la CNMV. Además creo que en España las operaciones en corto están suspendidas desde el inicio del COVID.



Bueno, lo de que es ilegal habria que mirarlo porque cualquiera puede seguir una recomendacion dada en cualquier foro/discord/irc/ lo que sea y a ti la autoridad competente no te puede acusar de nada, tu simplemente viste una recomendacion, viste que la accion subia y compraste, ¿ por que eso va a ser ilegal?


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Me sumo tambien




La mejor explicación la dió un forero ayer, siento no recordar su nick.

Imagínate que haces unas fotos a las zapatillas del Lidl y vas por el barrio vendiéndolas a 40. Sabes que valen 30, y cuanto más bajen mejor para ti, para cuando tengas que comprarlas de verdad y dárselas al pringao. Tienes una semana para comprar las zapatillas.

Vas soltando mierda sobre Lidl para que bajen pero unos pobres que le tienen cariño a la tienda se encaprichan con las zapatillas al ver que están más baratas de lo que tú las vendes, y que no son tan malas. Se empiezan a mosquear con las noticias de que Lidl va a cerrar por ser mala cadena, cuando buena parte es por culpa del corona. Van a comprar a Lidl a ver. Se unen las dos cosas y de repente en Lidl ante la demanda ponen las zapatillas a 50.

Es Viernes por la mañana y todo el mundo se ha coscao de la jugada de los buitres y las zapatillas van a acabar costándote 100 euros. De nada te ha servido el hablar con las madres para que no les dieran dinero a los hijos, ni la propaganda en contra de los kulokartoffen, te vas a comer las zapatillas a 100 euros.


Yo así entiendo esto de los cortos perfectamente. En mi barrio era casi igual.


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Si paran durante varios días la cotizacion (cosa probable por lo hdgp que son), un chivato que te pueda decir como va la cosa es el sp500
> 
> Fijaros que cuando sube gamestop, el sp500 baja y viceversa
> 
> ...



no acabo de entender esta función inversa entre GME y el resto de valores.

¿Alquien sabría explicarla para legos?


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


> Han creado discord de AMC y me he animado tarde pero espero aprovecharlo, *16 acciones más de AMC.*



Pajarito... asumo que sabes que lo más seguro es que *tu dinero de gacela vaya a manos de algún León en la pradera*, ¿verdad?

Has entrado demasiado arriba y, salvo que aproveches alguna subida puntual para salirte, cuando empiece la masacre verás como unos dedos mágicos te sacan el 50% o el 80% de tu dinero.

Este juego es para los que entraron a $ 20, $ 80 o $ 100 y tienen amplio margen para asumir los cambios de precio. *El que entra en $ 320 ya juega al límite* (la acción *es de $ 20 o menos en el "mundo real"* y, más temprano que tarde volverá a ese valor).


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 Ene 2021)

Sionistas gestores de Fondos de Cobertura con el culo en llamas, piden el fin del libre mercado si los pequeños accionistas pueden concentrar capital para amañar las reglas de juego neoliberal como han hecho ellos los últimos 500 años.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ene 2021)

pump it


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> La mejor explicación la dió un forero ayer, siento no recordar su nick.
> 
> Imagínate que haces unas fotos a las zapatillas del Lidl y vas por el barrio vendiéndolas a 40. Sabes que valen 30, y cuanto más bajen mejor para ti, para cuando tengas que comprarlas de verdad y dárselas al pringao. Tienes una semana para comprar las zapatillas.
> 
> ...



Mas claro, el agua


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> no acabo de entender esta función inversa entre GME y el resto de valores.
> 
> ¿Alquien sabría explicarla para legos?




Varios actores muy gordos están tratando de enfriar el Nasdaq vendiendo acciones de las empresas en las que están posicionados.
De GameStop no tienen, o las que tienen ya las han soltado, y no pueden hacer eso con la cotización de GME


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Me descojono sigue para arriba. Ojalá pase de los 350.


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Varios actores muy gordos están tratando de enfriar el Nasdaq vendiendo acciones de las empresas en las que están posicionados.
> De GameStop no tienen, o las que tienen ya las han soltado, y no pueden hacer eso con la cotización de GME



Ya, pero ¿cómo ayuda a los atrapados en cortos que bajen los índices?

¿Cómo afecta eso a los retards?


----------



## VandeBel (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder..... COMO COÑO NO SE NOS HA PODIDO OCURRIR A NOSOTROS?



Porque no somos niños-rata. Somos casi abuelos-rata.


----------



## jiju (29 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Ya, pero ¿cómo ayuda a los atrapados en cortos que bajen los índices?
> 
> ¿Cómo afecta eso a los retards?



¿Puede ser que los fondos estén vendiendo posiciones alcistas para pagar este pato y que eso esté provocando la bajada?


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> *El propio broker le vende la información a los fondos.*
> Citadel ya pagó multas por hacer "trailing ahead". Recibe la info de las operaciones que ponen los usuarios y en vez de hacerlas efectivas, ellos ponen su propia operación antes y se aprovechan de la información privilegiada.
> Son unos hijos de puta, ¡duro con ellos!





Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> despues de jugar al padel uno le pasa a otro un pendrive *con las estadisticas de los stop loss de todos los clientes* y al dia siguiente...gran movimiento....barrido de gacelillas contra tendencia del mercado....uy es que el analisis técnico ha fallado...



Para que se le clarifique la cuestión a quienes no han invertido nunca en Bolsa (mundo de mierda por cierto).

Una cosa es el "Libro de Ordenes" (que es público aunque tienes que "pagar" por tener el nivel para acceder a más niveles de profundidad) y otra es que tengas el PERFIL INVERSOR de los clientes de un Broker.

La gente suele usar las mismas estrategias una y otra vez, y si tengo esa información, hoy los equipos de computación y los algoritmos ultra-especializados me permiten "inferir" qué harán ciertos agentes u operadores si conozco su forma de actuar.

Obviamente esa información NO debiera suministrarla el Broker a inversores privilegiados... *pero eso no es lo mismo que el "Libro de Ordenes"* que es parte de la información del mercado.


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pajarito... asumo que sabes que lo más seguro es que *tu dinero de gacela vaya a manos de algún León en la pradera*, ¿verdad?
> 
> Has entrado demasiado arriba y, salvo que aproveches alguna subida puntual para salirte, cuando empiece la masacre verás como unos dedos mágicos te sacan el 50% o el 80% de tu dinero.
> 
> Este juego es para los que entraron a $ 20, $ 80 o $ 100 y tienen amplio margen para asumir los cambios de precio. *El que entra en $ 320 ya juega al límite* (la acción *es de $ 20 o menos en el "mundo real"* y, más temprano que tarde volverá a ese valor).



Esto ya no va de ganar o perder. Mucha gente ha entrado a 400 sabiendo que es dinero perdido, pero lo hacen con una sonrisa porque saben que van a hacer quebrar un hedge (o más de uno). Y a todos estos, mis respetos por tenerlos bien puestos. 

Hace tiempo mi broker me hizo una putada y decidí salirme hasta encontrar un broker decente. Si lo tuviera, yo también hubiera entrado (sabiendo que eran $400 que iban a la basura). Esto puede marcar un antes y un después.


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

jiju dijo:


> ¿Puede ser que los fondos estén vendiendo posiciones alcistas para pagar este pato y que eso esté provocando la bajada?



pero entonces no se trata de una maniobra defensiva, es solo una consecuencia de que están palmando. 

¿Es eso?


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

Discordante dijo:


> Les basta con que alguien publique algo ofensivo o que alguno prominente de los que participan en el subreddit haya puesto algo criticable en twitter o facebook o en otros sitios. Creo que alguna vez lo que hacen es tratar de buscar a la persona real detras de la cuenta para ver si pueden tirar de algo de la vida real para destruir todo el colectivo.
> 
> La prensa esta siendo muy comedida con esto porque precisamente ocurre lo que ha pegado un forero mas arriba. En EEUU a todo el mundo les gustan los "underdog" y las historias de David derrotando a Goliath. Ahora mismo es muy dificil destruir la realidad de que ese subreddit es un grupo de Davids idiotas y que los Goliaths son los fondos pero si esto se hubiera salido de madre (personalmente creo que ya esta desactivado) habrian usado alguna tactica del libro de la desinformacion para ello.
> 
> De cara al publico el progresismo de medios (como el 95% de los medios) esta a favor de los pobres y contra los poderosos (wall st. , 1%) pero en realidad solo buscan el poder politico suficiente para unirse al grupo de los poderosos y controlarlo.



No has visto el subreddit

Literalmente TODOS los mensajes son "ofensivos".

Se llaman a ellos mismos retrasados y simios. Imaginate lo que dicen de los demas. 

Hasta los putos mensajes automatizados comienzan con "Comeme el rabo gilipollas"


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> La mejor explicación la dió un forero ayer, siento no recordar su nick.
> 
> Imagínate que haces unas fotos a las zapatillas del Lidl y vas por el barrio vendiéndolas a 40. Sabes que valen 30, y cuanto más bajen mejor para ti, para cuando tengas que comprarlas de verdad y dárselas al pringao. Tienes una semana para comprar las zapatillas.
> 
> ...



Peor aún, LIDL no tiene stock de zapatillas, con lo que aunque quieras comprarlas a 500€ no te las puede vender. Los únicos que te las pueden vender son los "pringados" que las compraron a 30€ hace dos días y que están cabreados contigo porque intentaste timarles.
¡Es glorioso!


----------



## pr0orz1337 (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder..... COMO COÑO NO SE NOS HA PODIDO OCURRIR A NOSOTROS?



Porque eres español, y por ende en la bolsa internacional no tienes derechos.

El PPSOE puede embargarte los beneficios a cambio de que Wall Street sea magnánima en sus índices y prima de riesgo con la deuda española.


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Esto ya no va de ganar o perder. Mucha gente ha entrado a 400 sabiendo que es dinero perdido, pero lo hacen con una sonrisa porque saben que van a hacer quebrar un hedge (o más de uno). Y a todos estos, mis respetos por tenerlos bien puestos.
> 
> Hace tiempo mi broker me hizo una putada y decidí salirme hasta encontrar un broker decente. Si lo tuviera, yo también hubiera entrado (sabiendo que eran $400 que iban a la basura). Esto puede marcar un antes y un después.



Creo que en Robinhood y otros no tienes que compra una acción entera. Son fraccionarias. Otra cosa que estaría bien que alguien que sepa nos aclarase.


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Malditos_Usureros (29 Ene 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Es todo bastante lol. El robinhood éste es una especie de broker sin comisiones que utiliza opciones para meterte en el mercado comprando microacciones. Ahora entiendo porque tanta gente se apunta a la fiesta. El caso es que Citadel tiene mucho dinero metido en Robinhood, y también en Melvin. Vamos que controla el trading que están haciendo los de reddit, pero a la vez está pilladísimo por los cortos . Por eso chapan los buy a los retards.
> 
> Los de reddit deberían de crear un broker paco ellos mismos para hacer estas trolleadas. Citadel controla Robinhood y más brokers del mercado usano, puede manipular lo que quiera.



Robin Hood no cobra comisiones a los usuarios, porque los usuarios son el producto, no el cliente. Cuando te dan algo gratis, tú eres el producto. Los clientes de Robin Hood son Melvin y otros peces gordos. Lo que hacen es "front running", y high frequency trading, con la información de los pardillos que usan Robin Hood gratis. Funciona así, los trades de los pardillos son "ralentizados", y la información es enviada en tiempo real a los clientes de verdad. Estos pueden usar esta información para anticiparse a los pardillos y garantizar que ellos pierdan.

Front running funciona tal que así:

1. Pongamos que pardillo quiere comprar 100 acciones a precio de mercado, que en estos momentos se encuentra a 100. Pone una "market order", costaría 10.000
2. La info le llega a los hedge funds, que rápidamente hacen una compra de p.ej. 200 acciones a 100, subiendo el precio a 101 tras su trade. Han gastado 20.000
3. El trade del pardillo al fin se ejecuta, pero el precio ahora es 101, por lo que le ha costado 10.100, subiendo el precio a 101.5.
4. El hedge fund justo después que se ejecute la orden el pardillo, vende esas 200 acciones que ahora están a 101.5, sacándose 20.300

El hedge fund se ha sacado un pequeño porcentaje, que directamente se lo ha quitado al pardillo. Pero imagina esto a alta frecuencia y a gran escala, pequeñas comisiones a todas horas todo el tiempo, se enriquecen a costa de incrementar el spread de los pardillos.

Esto por no hablar de la información de las órdenes de venta "stop loss", etc. que tienen los pardillos puestas, esa información también va a parar a los hedge funds que tienen la información necesaria para joder al pequeño, haciéndole saltar los stops para luego subir el precio, etc. y desplumarlos.

En definitiva, son malos, malos. Que se jodan.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Peor aún, LIDL no tiene stock de zapatillas, con lo que aunque quieras comprarlas a 500€ no te las puede vender. Los únicos que te las pueden vender son los "pringados" que las compraron a 30€ hace dos días y que están cabreados contigo porque intentaste timarles.
> ¡Es glorioso!




Exacto.

Es peor todavia.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


> La verdad, la historia épica de nerds contra Goliat me huele un poquito a cuerno quemao.



Pero esto sentará precedente seguro. Desde ahora los buitres financieros se lo pensarán dos veces antes de ponerse cortos.


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> En problema es que se les inflitre gente. Y no sé qué mecanismo pueden utilizar para purgar bien.



Yo no se que estais diciendo, la verdad

AYER tenian 5 millones de miembros. 
HOY tienen 6 millones 

Que cojones van a purgar?


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Para arriba otra vez


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Creo que en Robinhood y otros no tienes que compra una acción entera. Son fraccionarias. Otra cosa que estaría bien que alguien que sepa nos aclarase.



En mi caso el problema no es comprar una acción entera o no. Si palmo $400 los palmo y punto. Por lo que han puesto antes, Robinhood ha mandado un comunicado diciendo que debido a la volatilidad va a cerrar posiciones en GME por sus cojones para proteger a los usuarios.

Espero que después de esto le metan una demanda colectiva que mande a Vlad Tenev a la cárcel.


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Para que se le clarifique la cuestión a quienes no han invertido nunca en Bolsa (mundo de mierda por cierto).
> 
> Una cosa es el "Libro de Ordenes" (que es público aunque tienes que "pagar" por tener el nivel para acceder a más niveles de profundidad) y otra es que tengas el PERFIL INVERSOR de los clientes de un Broker.
> 
> ...



La info de las órdenes evidentemente es accesible, el problema es cuando el que las gestiona se aprovecha de ello y no ejecuta las acciones que les dice su cliente hasta que ellos han metido las suyas anticipando. Eso es claramente ilegal y manipulación de mercado.
Aquí la info más detallada:
Subscribe to read | Financial Times


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pajarito... asumo que sabes que lo más seguro es que *tu dinero de gacela vaya a manos de algún León en la pradera*, ¿verdad?
> 
> Has entrado demasiado arriba y, salvo que aproveches alguna subida puntual para salirte, cuando empiece la masacre verás como unos dedos mágicos te sacan el 50% o el 80% de tu dinero.
> 
> Este juego es para los que entraron a $ 20, $ 80 o $ 100 y tienen amplio margen para asumir los cambios de precio. *El que entra en $ 320 ya juega al límite* (la acción *es de $ 20 o menos en el "mundo real"* y, más temprano que tarde volverá a ese valor).



No te has enterado de nada.

Estamos gastando voluntariamente dinero por joder no invirtiendo en Bolsa.

Por eso se debe hacer con lo que te sobre o estés dispuesto a dilapidar. Nadie ha creado todo esto para ganar dinero desde Reddit.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (29 Ene 2021)

Me quedan aún algunos diamantes dentro para el apoteósico gamma squeeze. Fasten seat belts, camrades. 

We like the stock

GME IM NOT FKING LEAVING


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


> Como tiene que acabar el día para que uno u otro gane?



1) El Hedge Fund pillado, entre lo que compró estos días y lo que consiga ahora comprando lentamente, asume la pérdida, compra acciones, devuelve sus cortos. Los que consiguieron vender a más de lo que compraron, recogen su ganancia y se van felices. Los que no vendan a tiempo cuando el mercado se quede sin compradores (recordar que es una acción de MIERDA), verán bajar el precio y perderán.

2) El Hedge Fund está TAN PILLADO que debe comprar a CUALQUIER PRECIO para no desaparecer. El precio sube mucho más. El resto es igual (los que vendan ganan, los que luego no consigan contartida tendrán que liquidar a cualquier precio o regarle la acción como recuerdo a los nietos).

3) El Hedge Fund en realidad YA TIENE las acciones y ahora están jugando los leones en la pecera preparándose para esquilmar a los pequeñajos.

4) El Hedge Fund se declara en quiebra. La SEC tiene que suspender la cotización de la empresa para que el mercado se reordene. Los "market makers" discuten con la FED los pasos a seguir. La acción retoma la cotización según lo que se disponga hasta que limpian las posiciones y la acción regresa a su precio "normal" (que rondaba los $ 20 antes de este despipiole).

===

Los que "saben" habrán estado comprando y vendiendo estos días y forrándose.

Los "hodlers" que no tienen idea, al final saldrán trasquilados.

Los que consigan "vender" antes de que llegue la tormenta, quizás se hagan ricos (si compraron a $ 20-30 y ahora consiguen salirse a $ 300 o lo que sea que llegue la acción en este subibaja demencial).


----------



## Nostalgia (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Claro que la tienen... y *TU TAMBIEN* si tienes el nivel adecuado.
> 
> Según tu categoría de inversor (lo que pagues al broker) puedes ver el Libro de Ordenes "_en profundidad_". Los usuarios normales a veces no tienen ningún dato, los de categoría 2 suelen ver *los 5 niveles superiores e inferiores* (de órdenes y precios) y los de categoría 3 pueden ver *veinte niveles*, etc.
> 
> ...



pero lo que ves son las ordenes limit solo no? los stops y take profits ya es otra cosa


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Primero fue la Alt-Right
> 
> Ahora los tontos del foro y reuters dicen que es blackrock
> 
> Al final van a decir que esta Soros detrás de estos locos



Lo que mas me fastidia son los conspiranoicos magufos derrotistas, que siempre te cuentan con un palillo en la boca que no se puede hacer nada contra _"loh poderosoh_", y como todo en realidad _"eh una falze flaj"_. Que asco les tengo, de verdad, panda de imbéciles cobardes que van de listos.


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

I WANT THEIR YACHTS. I WANT THEIR CHILDRENS YACHTS. I WANT THEIR GRANCHILDRENS YACHTS.
I WANT THEIR KIDS TO BE FORCED INTO PUBLIC SCHOOL. ‍
I WANT THEIR GRANDKIDS TO HAVE TO GO TO STATE UNIVERSITY.
I WANT THEIR PILOTS TO FLY FOR DELTA. ✈
I WANT THEIR CAPTAINS TO CAPTAIN NEW YORK RIVER FERRIES.
I WANT THEIR LIMO DRIVERS TO DRIVE BUSSES.
*I T S P E R S O N A L *
What do we say to Melvin? FUCK YOU. PAY ME.
What do we say to Citron? FUCK YOU. PAY ME.
What do we say to Citadel? FUCK YOU. PAY ME.
What do we say to their Banks, clearing houses, et al? FUCK YOU. PAY ME.
*What do we say to the politicians wanting to bail them out?
FUCK YOU. PAY ME.*


----------



## Ricardiano (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> En mi caso el problema no es comprar una acción entera o no. Si palmo $400 los palmo y punto. Por lo que han puesto antes, Robinhood ha mandado un comunicado diciendo que debido a la volatilidad va a cerrar posiciones en GME por sus cojones para proteger a los usuarios.
> 
> Espero que después de esto le metan una demanda colectiva que mande a Vlad Tenev a la cárcel.




Eso a estas alturas ya es noticia de hace siglos.

Hay ya videos del CEO de Robinhood tratando de explicarse, un risión, no cuela y solo enfada más a la peña, informativos, etc...

Ayer quedó al aire todo este casino, y se esperan acciones judiciales frente al pavo. Supongo que de todas maneras está bien cubierto. Siguió órdenes y ya se retirará a alguna isla en las Bahamas.

En USA no creo que se quede, le tienen ganas.


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

filets dijo:


> Gacelillas metiendo 100K$ a $GME y comentando, "esto es cuando los orcos atacaron a los Rohirin con flechas y vieron que no les hacian nada", o "Espartanos que somos?!! Au, Au, Au.
> 
> Mal dia para empezar en bolsa





*CODICIA y MIEDO*. Los dos grandes compañeros de los "newbies" en la materia. Luego se escaldan y, si han tenido la suerte de no perder hasta los botones de la camisa, o bien empiezan a estudiar y se convierten en hábiles inversores (y hasta brokers), o bien se van a un rincón a lamerse sus heridas, se arremangan y vuelven al trabajo que conocen para recuperar parte de sus ahorros perdidos.


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)

Vamossssssssssssssssssss AMC.


----------



## Juan Palomo (29 Ene 2021)

Y el bitcoño subiendo un 17%. Elon Musk ha hecho alguna declaración sobre el bitcoin y los cortos pierden el culo.

First Mover: Elon Musk #Bitcoin Moment Adds to Dogecoin, GameStop Wackiness


----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> En mi caso el problema no es comprar una acción entera o no. Si palmo $400 los palmo y punto. Por lo que han puesto antes, Robinhood ha mandado un comunicado diciendo que debido a la volatilidad va a cerrar posiciones en GME por sus cojones para proteger a los usuarios.
> 
> Espero que después de esto le metan una demanda colectiva que mande a Vlad Tenev a la cárcel.



Lo de la volatilidad es la excusa para todo.  En mi broker también hacen eso cada cierto tiempo.
Manipular el mercado forma parte del ''libre'' mercado, a ver si se enteran algunos de una vez con esto de Gamespot. 

Los billonarios lo llevan manipulando como quieren décadas, ahora el John o el Paco de turno se han dado cuenta de que pueden manipularlo si se coordinan de forma inteligente. Y eso es una muy buena noticia.


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

fran1488 dijo:


> *A mí me deja entrar*, y además he metido una orden de compra limitada, sin ningún problema.



Cuando "amablemente" te "dejan entrar" en un mercado burbujeado... es porque TU eres el pardillo.  

Mira lo que pasó ayer cuando los Fondos y el "sistema" estaban tratando de reparar el daño... *NO ENTRABA NI EL TATO.*

Hoy, misteriosamente "_todos pueden entrar_" 

Me huele dolorosamente mal. Son los leones dejando entrar a las gacelas antes de masacrarlas y darse un festín.

Recuerden que aquí estamos viendo un partido entre "chicos comedoritos" y *PROFESIONALES QUE JUEGAN CON LA MESA INCLINADA A SU FAVOR !!*

El resultado final *es sangriento y doloroso*... que mientras tanto ver el partido es una delicia... eso es otra cosa !!


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


>




Muy bueno.

Esto era para meter ahi los 150 euros que costaba anoche y si se pierden se han perdido, y si te sacas cien euros de ganancia te los gastas en farlopa a la salud de la judiada de Wall Street, o el putero por una puta susurrandole al oido HOLD, HOLD, HOLD!!!

Asi es como se hacen las cosas.


----------



## Indignado (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> No te has enterado de nada.
> 
> Estamos gastando voluntariamente dinero por joder no invirtiendo en Bolsa.
> 
> Por eso se debe hacer con lo que te sobre o estés dispuesto a dilapidar. Nadie ha creado todo esto para ganar dinero desde Reddit.



Al que le contestas no tiene en cuenta el short squeeze antologico que nos espera , señores con la cantidad de posiciones en corto que hay a menos que hagan alguna trampa nos espera algo como esta gráfica pero mucho,mucho peor


----------



## COVID 8M (29 Ene 2021)

Edito: Están discutiendo ahora mismo, no se lo creen. Dicen que es fake. Vete a saber.


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo de la volatilidad es la excusa para todo.  En mi broker también hacen eso cada cierto tiempo.
> Manipular el mercado forma parte del ''libre'' mercado, a ver si se enteran algunos de una vez con esto de Gamespot.
> 
> Los billonarios lo llevan manipulando como quieren décadas, ahora el John o el Paco de turno se han dado cuenta de que pueden manipularlo si se coordinan de forma inteligente. Y eso es una muy buena noticia.



A mí en su día un broker Paco me puso un stop loss por sus cojones. Me metí a la apertura al día siguiente y me encuentro la posición deshecha porque en premarket pegó un bajón brutal del que luego se recuperó. Cuando reclamé me dijeron que tenían no se qué política de stop loss automático si la cosa caía más de 20% en poco tiempo y no se otras hostias (mentira, no estaba escrito en ninguna parte).

No fue mucho dinero, pero liquidé todo y me largué. 

Desde entonces no me he vuelto a meter ni lo haré hasta que encuentre un broker decente.


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Cuanto valía hace un mes? Menudo pelotazo el comprase a 20.


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)

COVID 8M dijo:


>



Espera WTF ¿entiendo mal? ¿Tiene 221.022,92 en la cuenta?    (cuenta desactivada como pone ahí).


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

337


----------



## Risitas (29 Ene 2021)

GameStop? 17


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> *ESTO PUEDE SER UN PUNTO DE INFLEXIÓN COMO NO VEREMOS OTRO* JAMÁS. UN CAMBIO DE PARADIGMA Y EL FINAL DEL SISTEMA TAL COMO LO CONOCEMOS. AHORA SÍ CREO EN UN FUTURO APAGÓN DE INTERNET, PORQUE ESTO ES IMPARABLE.




Comparto TODO tu análisis (no lo he citado completo, el que quiera leerlo vaya al post).

Pero tengo que recordarte que *PEORES COSAS se vieron en la crisis del 2008* y la SEC y la FED y los BANCOS "acomodaron" el barco y evitaron que se hundiera.

Y eso era con TODA LA BOLSA !!

Ahora es una acción pedorra, que no es parte del Indice principal y donde, a lo sumo, está pillado uno de los Fondos menores.

En lo personal creo que los "Grandes Tiburones" *ya han arreglado el estropicio por detrás* y ahora lo que harán será *generar un CASTIGO MAYUSCULO a los atrevidos retardados* para curarlos en salud y que no vuelvan a repetir el chiste.

Verlo será un hecho épico. No tengo idea cómo lo harán, pero les recuerdo que estamos viendo *un grupo de comedoritos CONTRA TODO EL SISTEMA !! (gana el SISTEMA*, perdón por el spoiler  )


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Cuando "amablemente" te "dejan entrar" en un mercado burbujeado... es porque TU eres el pardillo.
> 
> Mira lo que pasó ayer cuando los Fondos y el "sistema" estaban tratando de reparar el daño... *NO ENTRABA NI EL TATO.*
> 
> ...



Pero eso deja rastro. Deshacerse de un 140% de cortos, por muy silencioso que quieras ser, deja rastro. Y tienen a todo el mercado mirando con lupa.

Lo que estarán haciendo será transferir el resto de posiciones a otro hedge para que cuando llegue la hora de pagar se encuentren telarañas en la caja fuerte.

Ahora que si la SEC lo permite, es otra historia.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> 1) El Hedge Fund pillado, entre lo que compró estos días y lo que consiga ahora comprando lentamente, asume la pérdida, compra acciones, devuelve sus cortos. Los que consiguieron vender a más de lo que compraron, recogen su ganancia y se van felices. Los que no vendan a tiempo cuando el mercado se quede sin compradores (recordar que es una acción de MIERDA), verán bajar el precio y perderán.
> 
> 2) El Hedge Fund está TAN PILLADO que debe comprar a CUALQUIER PRECIO para no desaparecer. El precio sube mucho más. El resto es igual (los que vendan ganan, los que luego no consigan contartida tendrán que liquidar a cualquier precio o regarle la acción como recuerdo a los nietos).
> 
> ...



Pero que esto que escribes ya lo sabemos. Lo que aportas de interesante es el punto 3)

Llevan comprando ayer y hoy... por eso se ha pedido quitar stop loss para que no consigan hacerse de un número de acciones que les permita salirse con pérdidas controladas. Pero aunque le queden solo unas miles por comprar podría pasar que se produzca el rayo gamma y las pérdidas sean infinitas por eso andan vendiendo las plataformas las accciones de sus clientes sin permiso alegando margin call.

Se van a ir con 10.000 millones en pérdidas mientras que cuando eso se produzca darán el chivatazo a otro fondo judío para que esquilme y entre en cortos... pero a ver si se atreven. Está más que claro que todo aquel que no venda hoy ha perdido su dinero porque hoy se cierran posiciones, se declara quiebra y entra la sec.

Lo que queremos saber es si las pérdidas son a $100 la acción o a $700 que fue mi pronóstico para hoy y cierre suspensión definitiva de esta acción unos meses.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Cuando "amablemente" te "dejan entrar" en un mercado burbujeado... es porque TU eres el pardillo.
> 
> Mira lo que pasó ayer cuando los Fondos y el "sistema" estaban tratando de reparar el daño... *NO ENTRABA NI EL TATO.*
> 
> ...



Sobrevaloras mucho a estos tipos. Son una banda de subnormales que sólo son capaces de ganar haciendo trampas y esta vez les han pillado con todo.

Hoy no han tenido cojones de bloquear las compras al pequeño inversor porque ayer el escándalo llegó a todo el mundo.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


> Cuanto valía hace un mes? Menudo pelotazo el comprase a 20.




El 12 de Enero estaba a 19.9.


----------



## COVID 8M (29 Ene 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


> Espera WTF ¿entiendo mal? ¿Tiene 221.022,92 en la cuenta?    (cuenta desactivada como pone ahí).



Eso parece, pero la gente no se termina de creer esa captura de pantalla, no por lo que tiene, sino porque estén desactivando cuentas por la cara. Eso ya sería otro nivel.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Al que le contestas no tiene en cuenta el short squeeze antologico que nos espera , señores con la cantidad de posiciones en corto que hay a menos que hagan alguna trampa nos espera algo como esta gráfica pero mucho,mucho peor



Yo creo que no llegan a cerrar sus posiciones porque les siguen faltando acciones (nadie vende)... y sí se ve venir ... creo que va a haber un pico de 350$ a 700$ en las últimas horas de la cotización de hoy...


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Están capando otra vez las compras. Creo.


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558294
> 
> 
> He visto un par de veces que han hecho la comparación con lo que ocurrió con Volkswagen en 2008, hay alguien que en aquel momento estuviera puesto en el tema y recuerde que pasó??
> ...




Fue épico pero se trató de una lucha de "grande contra grande". Lo pescaron en squeeze (como acá) y lo castigaron sin piedad.

Lo "parecido" en este caso es que *pescaron a un fondo menor en un squeeze como el de Volkswagen.* Lo deshonroso es que quienes lo pillaron *son unos chicuelos de vídeojuegos y doritos* (y no un tiburón equivalente). Lo particular es que muchos están dispuestos a perderlo todo (no actúan racionalmente). Lo diferente es que ellos *NI ESTAN CENTRALIZADOS, NI TIENEN MAS ESPALDA FINANCIERA, NI SON PROFESIONALES.*

Ah! la otra diferencia es que aquí, el "sistema" seguramente *quiere DAR UNA LECCION para que no lo sigan molestando* (porque verdaderamente "molestan" a los grandes haciendo dinero).


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Cuando "amablemente" te "dejan entrar" en un mercado burbujeado... es porque TU eres el pardillo.
> 
> Mira lo que pasó ayer cuando los Fondos y el "sistema" estaban tratando de reparar el daño... *NO ENTRABA NI EL TATO.*
> 
> ...



Supongo que les estarán intentando colocar parte de las acciones que tienen.


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder..... *COMO COÑO NO SE NOS HA PODIDO OCURRIR A NOSOTROS?*



1) Tendrías que estar en EE.UU. con miles de empresas para invertir, gran cantidad de información, mucho dinero en el mercado.

2) Tendrías que encontrar una empresa donde algún fondo está en "squeeze" (cosa que ocurre una vez cada 10 años).

No se trata de que "se te ocurra"... se tienen que dar *muchas circunstancias que son PARTICULARES DE ESTE CASO PUNTUAL.*


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

BRVTAL


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> A mí en su día un broker Paco me puso un stop loss por sus cojones. Me metí a la apertura al día siguiente y me encuentro la posición deshecha porque en premarket pegó un bajón brutal del que luego se recuperó. Cuando reclamé me dijeron que tenían no se qué política de stop loss automático si la cosa caía más de 20% en poco tiempo y no se otras hostias (mentira, no estaba escrito en ninguna parte).
> 
> No fue mucho dinero, pero liquidé todo y me largué.
> 
> Desde entonces no me he vuelto a meter ni lo haré hasta que encuentre un broker decente.



Puff si yo te contará... con el brexit gané bastante, y el broker me ventiló la mitad de beneficios por la puta cara, debido a ''technical problems and volatility'' xd. Stop loss que no ejecutan perdí la cuenta, órdenes pendientes lo mismo. Swaps ilógicos que se duplican de repente...los brokers retail son un cachondeo, además son muy jodidos de regular, porque tienen sociedades pantalla en paraísos fiscales y en diferentes estados, por tanto les suda la polla todo.


----------



## Indignado (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Yo creo que no llegan a cerrar sus posiciones porque les siguen faltando acciones (nadie vende)... y sí se ve venir ... creo que va a haber un pico de 350$ a 700$ en las últimas horas de la cotización de hoy...



Yo apuesto que esto acaba en tribunales donde un juez obligará vender a un precio "razonable" , los de reddit quieren sangre y van a pedir 1000$ el más generoso. Estamos en la situacion de la historia de la bolsa con más cortos y los autistas han hecho una jugada maestra


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Esto ya no va de ganar o perder. Mucha gente ha entrado a 400 *sabiendo que es dinero perdido*, pero lo hacen con una sonrisa porque saben que van a hacer quebrar un hedge (o más de uno). Y a todos estos, mis respetos por tenerlos bien puestos.
> 
> Hace tiempo mi broker me hizo una putada y decidí salirme hasta encontrar un broker decente. Si lo tuviera, yo también hubiera entrado (sabiendo que eran $400 que iban a la basura). Esto puede marcar un antes y un después.



Por un lado DUDO que "sepan" que es dinero perdido... lo dicen... pero a nadie le gusta perder. Otra cosa que es por $ 400 no destrozas tu vida pero algunos ingenuos han puesto mucho más que eso... sólo unos pocos podrán salir airosos, el resto perderá.

Por el otro, te hago notar que si vas a REGALAR DINERO, es más noble buscar un pobre y dárselo para que pueda comer. En este caso se lo "regalarán" a los grandes inversores (leones) que ya están todos jugando el juego que MEJOR JUEGAN Y QUE MAS LE GUSTA (cazar gacelas incautas).

Esto me hace acordar a la mesas de poker donde aparecen varios "fish" con buen dinero... los grandes tiburones se pelean por entrar a la mesa y arrasarlos... y pocas veces sale un "fish" con su dinero en el bolsillo.

Bueno... esto es lo mismo.  

Perdón... *NI SIQUIERA ES LO MISMO !!,* aquí los leones tienen *MAS INFORMACION que los "fish" !!* (el póker es más equilibrado en el factor suerte).


----------



## Oso Amoroso (29 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Al que le contestas no tiene en cuenta el short squeeze antologico que nos espera , señores con la cantidad de posiciones en corto que hay a menos que hagan alguna trampa nos espera algo como esta gráfica pero mucho,mucho peor



Me recuerda al personaje de Steve Carrell en "La Gran Apuesta" cuando un subordinado suyo le dice que pueden sacar un 30% de beneficios con los swaps que tienen y el Carrell dice que no, que no van a vender ahora para dar salvavidas a los grandes bancos, que van a esperar, a esperar y a seguir esperando hasta que sientan el dolor, hasta que empiecen a sangrar..............

Gran pelicula.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

El sistema no puede ganar.

No va de la bolsa esto.

Va de que se está exponiendo masificadamente y públicamente. De eso va esto.

ES PERSONAL. SE TRATA DE ENVIAR UN MENSAJE.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


>



Menuda rata intentando vender la moto de que están contra el establishment cuando el es 200% el stablisment. OY VEY!


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Esto es lo del libro de órdenes, aquí se ven los stops y eso.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Están pensando en bloquearte las cuentas, la del banco que les arruinas y la de burbuja que te informas.

Te llamarán en inglés con acento americano, avisado estás.


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero esto sentará precedente seguro. *Desde ahora los buitres financieros se lo pensarán dos veces antes de ponerse cortos.*



En realidad los algoritmos de sus máquinas *EVITAN que estas cosas les ocurran*. Son PROFESIONALES. No juegan. Es su trabajo y ganan dinero con esto.

Esta ha sido una verdadera "casualidad" porque, *en una acción de MIERDA* quedó uno de los fondos (o varios) "pillado" en un squeeze. Para más bochorno el que lo atrapó no es otro fondo (inteligente y poderoso), sino unos pardillos de cuarta en un foro de gamers.

Fíjate que los squeezes *son infrecuentes*. De hecho el de Volkwagen casi que es uno de los más famosos (y allí era de "grandes" contra "grandes").

Lo que es épico y exótico en este caso es que hay millones de niños rata jugando un juego que no entienden. Para los "grandes" esto es una anécdota divertidísima (salvo para el que palma una pasta gansa y sufre el escarnio de la situación).

No lo verás muy seguido. Es la Bolsa más sofisticada del mundo.


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Por un lado DUDO que "sepan" que es dinero perdido... lo dicen... pero a nadie le gusta perder. Otra cosa que es por $ 400 no destrozas tu vida pero algunos ingenuos han puesto mucho más que eso... sólo unos pocos podrán salir airosos, el resto perderá.
> 
> Por el otro, te hago notar que si vas a REGALAR DINERO, es más noble buscar un pobre y dárselo para que pueda comer. En este caso se lo "regalarán" a los grandes inversores (leones) que ya están todos jugando el juego que MEJOR JUEGAN Y QUE MAS LE GUSTA (cazar gacelas incautas).
> 
> ...



Sabes de o que hablas, pero yo creo que malinterpretas las motivaciones de esta gente, al menos de los que han entrado al principio.
El mismo DeepFuckingValue ayer perdió 15 MM$ entre update y update. Esto sobrepasa la especulación, es un "piling on" sobre el hedge fund como representación de Wall Street al completo.
La narrativa es de venganza, de hacerles sufrir. Igual que gustan los linchamientos tipo meetoo y cosas así, esto es un linchamiento en toda regla. Muchos perderán miles, incluso millones, de dólares y aún así saldrán contentos por haber pertenecido a una causa, aunque sea por un momento haber luchado contra el capital.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

Los millenials no hemos olvidado a esta escoria que ha jugado con tantas vidas.

ES HORA DE CUMPLIR NUESTRA PARTE.

HOLD PUTOS RETRASADOS. SE LO DEBÉIS A VUESTRA ESPECIE.


----------



## Playero (29 Ene 2021)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Robin Hood no cobra comisiones a los usuarios, porque los usuarios son el producto, no el cliente. Cuando te dan algo gratis, tú eres el producto. Los clientes de Robin Hood son Melvin y otros peces gordos. Lo que hacen es "front running", y high frequency trading, con la información de los pardillos que usan Robin Hood gratis. Funciona así, los trades de los pardillos son "ralentizados", y la información es enviada en tiempo real a los clientes de verdad. Estos pueden usar esta información para anticiparse a los pardillos y garantizar que ellos pierdan.
> 
> Front running funciona tal que así:
> 
> ...



Me he enterado hasta yo. Aportación de calidad.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


>




Este tiene el culo más roto que Dodoria.


Está dejando el suelo hecho un desastre, el que le sustituya ya tiene trabajo con la fregona.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Por un lado DUDO que "sepan" que es dinero perdido... lo dicen... pero a nadie le gusta perder. Otra cosa que es por $ 400 no destrozas tu vida pero algunos ingenuos han puesto mucho más que eso... sólo unos pocos podrán salir airosos, el resto perderá.
> 
> Por el otro, te hago notar que si vas a REGALAR DINERO, es más noble buscar un pobre y dárselo para que pueda comer. En este caso se lo "regalarán" a los grandes inversores (leones) que ya están todos jugando el juego que MEJOR JUEGAN Y QUE MAS LE GUSTA (cazar gacelas incautas).
> 
> ...



Por mucha info que tengan, si los fish se organizan la pueden liar muuuuy parda, como estamos viendo. La principal ventaja de los fish, es que les suda la polla perder como te ha dicho el forero, HOLD THE DOOR HODOR. En cambio los lions les jode perder, tienen intereses en la troleada en la que se ven inmersos.

Que te sude la polla ganar o perder, les rompe los esquemas a toda la basura de wallstreet.


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> No te has enterado de nada.
> 
> Estamos gastando voluntariamente dinero por joder no invirtiendo en Bolsa.
> 
> Por eso se debe hacer con lo que te sobre o estés dispuesto a dilapidar. Nadie ha creado todo esto para ganar dinero desde Reddit.



Si quieres joder al sistema *hay que hacer la REVOLUCION y guillotinarlos.*

Si piensas que los "lastimas" *regalándoles dinero*... pues anda !!  

Eso si, como meme es muy épico. Como experiencia personal, también. Como anécdota para vivirla... vale lo que pagas. En todo eso estoy de acuerdo.

Pero, insisto, hay más justicia y equilibrio en una mesa de póker que en la Bolsa... y al menos te diviertes !!


----------



## elCañonero (29 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Menuda rata intentando vender la moto de que están contra el establishment cuando el es 200% el stablisment. OY VEY!



Estaba marcandose un rebranding güeno


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> pero lo que ves son las ordenes limit solo no? los stops y take profits ya es otra cosa



Es que un "stop loss" es una ORDEN DE VENTA A UN PRECIO DETERMINADO. Aparece en los Libros de Ordenes.

Si pones un "stop" a $ 300... ¿qué es?

Pues, una "orden de venta" a $ 300.

Eso se refleja en el Libro de Ordenes y si tienes el nivel de acceso suficiente lo estás viendo (de allí que se hable de "walls" -paredes- cuando aparecen grandes murallas de ordenes a ciertos precios)


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Sabes de o que hablas, pero yo creo que malinterpretas las motivaciones de esta gente, al menos de los que han entrado al principio.
> El mismo DeepFuckingValue ayer perdió 15 MM$ entre update y update. Esto sobrepasa la especulación, es un "piling on" sobre el hedge fund como representación de Wall Street al completo.
> La narrativa es de venganza, de hacerles sufrir. Igual que gustan los linchamientos tipo meetoo y cosas así, esto es un linchamiento en toda regla. Muchos perderán miles, incluso millones, de dólares y aún así saldrán contentos por haber pertenecido a una causa, aunque sea por un momento haber luchado contra el capital.




Me extraña que alguien todavia no lo vea. Incluso aqui al otro lado del charco algunos pobres desgraciados como yo hubiéramos entrado con cien euros o doscientos solo para joderles.

Que estamos hablando de Wall Street y una compañia de VideoJuegos física en tiempos COVID, es decir, que ya está bien. En mi caso además lo de ayer con el puto RobinHood me tocó los cojones bien.


----------



## Azarias (29 Ene 2021)

A día de hoy, a que hora se supone que se acaba esto?


----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> En realidad los algoritmos de sus máquinas *EVITAN que estas cosas les ocurran*. Son PROFESIONALES. No juegan. Es su trabajo y ganan dinero con esto.
> 
> Esta ha sido una verdadera "casualidad" porque, *en una acción de MIERDA* quedó uno de los fondos (o varios) "pillado" en un squeeze. Para más bochorno el que lo atrapó no es otro fondo (inteligente y poderoso), sino unos pardillos de cuarta en un foro de gamers.
> 
> ...



El HFT está manejado por humanos, no te olvides. Hay matemáticos de citadel o de blackrock controlando todo, y que reciben órdenes de los griffin de turno.
Seguramente todo acabe en un ''la banca siempre gana'', pero imagínate que en vez de 2M de usuarios metiendo pastatroll a pérdidas, hay 10M o 100M en todo el planeta, puedes trollear a estos buitres cuando quieras, y hacerles perder millones en minutos.


----------



## Hasta los... (29 Ene 2021)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Robin Hood no cobra comisiones a los usuarios, porque los usuarios son el producto, no el cliente. Cuando te dan algo gratis, tú eres el producto. Los clientes de Robin Hood son Melvin y otros peces gordos. Lo que hacen es "front running", y high frequency trading, con la información de los pardillos que usan Robin Hood gratis. Funciona así, los trades de los pardillos son "ralentizados", y la información es enviada en tiempo real a los clientes de verdad. Estos pueden usar esta información para anticiparse a los pardillos y garantizar que ellos pierdan.
> 
> Front running funciona tal que así:
> 
> ...



Maravillosa explicación.

Es asombrosamente obsceno todo el sistema.

Ojalá los revienten a todos.

.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

Las ratas tienen una lógica determinada. 

No les imitéis. Romped sus esquemas.



HOLD.


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Los millenials no hemos olvidado a esta escoria que ha jugado con tantas vidas.
> 
> ES HORA DE CUMPLIR NUESTRA PARTE.
> 
> HOLD PUTOS RETRASADOS. SE LO DEBÉIS A VUESTRA ESPECIE.



Vamooos hostiaaas

Estan en jaque. Solo queda rematar JAQUE MATE


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Al que le contestas no tiene en cuenta el short squeeze antologico que nos espera , señores con la cantidad de posiciones en corto que hay a menos que hagan alguna trampa nos espera algo como esta gráfica pero mucho,mucho peor




Dejo la cita por las dudas.

Es claro que había (o hay) una situación de squeeze. De lo contrario ni en sueños una acción de GameStop podría estar en $ 340.

Pero también te recuerdo que estas viendo a un grupo de amiguetes jugando contra el Barca en su mejor momento (no ahora  ) y aunque de casualidad el primer gol lo hagan los amiguetes, lo que sigue... bueno, ya te lo puedes imaginar...


----------



## Ricardiano (29 Ene 2021)

Se esta intentado colar que aquí se han juntado 400.000 críos que no saben lo que hacen y esto no es así. Seguro que son legión los que se han unido sin saber lo que hacen, pero en esto hay gente que pilota. Con toda su jerga de retardados y el cachondeo típicamente foril, hay auténticos expertos a los mandos. 

Si pueden monitorizar el porcentaje de cortos que quedan abiertos esto va a ser una carnicería digna de ser observada. 

Yo creo que la jerga sirve para mantener a la masa. No sería muy diferente a la que se utilizaría en forocoches o burbuja.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (29 Ene 2021)

VW gamma squeeze:


----------



## VandeBel (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Dejo la cita por las dudas.
> 
> Es claro que había (o hay) una situación de squeeze. De lo contrario ni en sueños una acción de GameStop podría estar en $ 340.
> 
> Pero también te recuerdo que estas viendo a un grupo de amiguetes jugando contra el Barca en su mejor momento (no ahora  ) y aunque de casualidad el primer gol lo hagan los amiguetes, lo que sigue... bueno, ya te lo puedes imaginar...



Pues van por el minuto 70, y van 1-1.


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

6,1m en el subreddit, ayer eran 4. Antes 2.

Jajajajajajajaja.


----------



## Azarias (29 Ene 2021)

Entonces se acaba el partido, se reparten ganancias y tal...


----------



## Abrojo (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## hornblower (29 Ene 2021)

De Cárpatos:
*Según datos de S3 Partners, hasta ahora los vendedores en corto de Game Stop, han perdido 19,75 mil millones de dólares .*
17:14 || 29/01/2021



*Según S3 Partners, empresa de tecnología y análisis financiero: Gamestop tiene posiciones cortas de $ 11,2 mil millones, justo detrás de Tesla y Apple en tercer lugar.*
17:10 || 29/01/2021


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Pero que esto que escribes ya lo sabemos. Lo que aportas de interesante es el punto 3)
> 
> Llevan comprando ayer y hoy... por eso se ha pedido quitar stop loss para que no consigan hacerse de un número de acciones que les permita salirse con pérdidas controladas. Pero aunque le queden solo unas miles por comprar podría pasar que se produzca el rayo gamma y las pérdidas sean infinitas por eso andan vendiendo las plataformas las accciones de sus clientes sin permiso alegando margin call.
> 
> ...





malvado dijo:


> Pero eso deja rastro. *Deshacerse de un 140% de cortos*, por muy silencioso que quieras ser, deja rastro. Y tienen a todo el mercado mirando con lupa.




Mira este detalle (que es el que me hace sospechar).

Se hablaba de un 140% de "cortos" (exceso respecto al capital flotante).

Mira hoy:





Estamos en el 226% !!!

Allí ya hay otros fondos (o el mismo) posicionado en cortos para aprovecharse de la bajada que esperan. Es posible que recuperen "por arriba" lo que pierdan "por abajo".

Repito que *hablamos de PROFESIONALES*. Los han pillado unos comedoritos con los calzones bajos *pero no los han convertido en idiotas*. Están moviendo *TODOS LOS HILOS* (y tienen muchos).

Eso no quita que algunos afortunados puede que se vayan con un buen dinero en el bolsillo (los que compraron al principio)... pero también hay muchos que se dejarán todo lo que pusieron (posiblemente los que están entrando ahora).

Igual para el final de la sesión (con todo el mundo nervioso) puede que veamos las cosas gordas... ahora están "mareando la perdiz" para ponerlos a todos nerviosos y poder manipularlos.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (29 Ene 2021)

Azarias dijo:


> Entonces se acaba el partido, se reparten ganancias y tal...



Sí, ya.. pero y el contrato? Tienen que devolver los shares. A la venta están los míos. No pueden alegar que no hay float. Que suban a la luna si quieren a buscarlos, pero que dejen allí mi dinero.


----------



## Indignado (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pero también te recuerdo que estas viendo a un grupo de amiguetes jugando contra el Barca en su mejor momento (no ahora  ) y aunque de casualidad el primer gol lo hagan los amiguetes, lo que sigue... bueno, ya te lo puedes imaginar...



Tienes 2 errores en tu exposición :

- Los fondos de inversión suelen ganar por tener más pulmón financiero y poder obtener información privilegiada , no són cientificos del CERN , el AT sabiendo que es una puta media movil y la importancia del volumen tienes de sobra .

- Entre este grupo de amiguetes hay frikis como Elon y algún rico que le gusta medirse la polla con él , por no decir que eso esta lleno ahora mismo de tiburones que cuando huelen la sangre no tienen piedad (estoy hablando de posiciones largas)


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> no acabo de entender esta función inversa entre GME y el resto de valores.
> 
> ¿Alquien sabría explicarla para legos?



Largo de explicar....

Una cosa son los índices, y otra las acciones

Ambos están relacionados, y si los índices suben, eso significa que en general, las acciones también sube... en general casi todas hacen eso, y viceversa, salvo mercados o acciones especiales que mueven poco volumen de negociación

en otras palabras, cuando "al mercao" le da por comprar, compran un poquito de esta acción, otro poquito de esta y tal...

"poquito" para ellos, claro

EN GENERAL

pasa entonces que la FED y los bancos centrales han imprimido un cojón ultimamente y ese dinero lo han metido otros agentes en los índice, subiéndolos hasta la estratosfera al mercado americano en general, sobretodo los grandes valores

la FED y los bancos centrales han metido gigantescas cantidades de dinero en valores grandes y en índices americanos, pero no tanto en valores pequeños

qué pasa?

pues que como no les conviene que gamestop suba por vete tu a saber porqué, está intentando que el mercado en general no suba más, y desanime a comprar al resto del mercado, y eso lo hacen vendiendo parte de la enorme cantidad de papel que han comprado en esa subida que ellos han hecho... al menos lo que han hecho por ahora es detener la subida de forma descarada

como he dicho antes, la FED no tiene acciones de gamestop apenas, por ser un valor pequeño, entonces directamente no puede venderlas y bajar el precio de gamestop, y no puede "imprimir" acciones de un valor para venderlas, sí puede imprimir dinero para comprar.... pero eso nooooooooo les conviene jajaj

quien puede "imprimir" acciones es la propia compañia sólo, y esas acciones las puede poner a la venta en el mercado y hacer que el precio se diluya

por eso deduzco la relacion inversa del sp500 y gamestop, las bajadas del sp500, o más bien la parada de la subida que tenían planeada, la hacen para que la gente no compre y no se dispare más el valor de gamestop

como deducirás, la fed no puede hacer mucho esta vez, y claramente apoya a los de arriba, de hecho es su brazo ejecutor... tampoco creo que derrumben el sp500, pues podría descontentar o otros de arriba que habían planeado que el sp500 siguiera subiendo

por otro lado, la gente está encendida, y el sentimiento bursatil no es el mismo, mejor dicho la motivación ahora no es la de ganar dinero, pues si ahora tienes a gente dispuesta a perder dinero como camicaces para que otros pierdan......


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Mira este detalle (que es el que me hace sospechar).
> 
> Se hablaba de un 140% de "cortos" (exceso respecto al capital flotante).
> 
> ...



¡Ottia! ¿¿Que ha pasado?? 

Edito: a 14 de enero. Ya se habían desecho muchas posiciones. Pensaba que con la que estaba cayendo habían aumentado todavía más los cortos.


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Ha subido a 350, se va pa arriba


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Hasta los 400 y pico que he visto una foto antes con los stops.


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Mira este detalle (que es el que me hace sospechar).
> 
> Se hablaba de un 140% de "cortos" (exceso respecto al capital flotante).
> 
> ...



Eso es una contra apuesta? Apuestan a que pierden los retáil?


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Menudos zarandeos


----------



## Shrek (29 Ene 2021)

HOLD


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> ¡Ottia! ¿¿Que ha pasado??
> 
> Edito: a 14 de enero. Ya se habían desecho muchas posiciones. Pensaba que con la que estaba cayendo habían aumentado todavía más los cortos.



alguien sabe donde se puede consultar el porcentaje de cortos con fecha más actual?


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

sp500 por debajo de soporte de unos días

jojojo

vamossssss


----------



## Tafetán (29 Ene 2021)

los vaivenes de GME son brutales, pero no mueven el SP500 nada. Lo ola que están generando tal vez, pero nada más creo.


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Sabes de o que hablas, pero yo creo que malinterpretas las motivaciones de esta gente, al menos de los que han entrado al principio.
> El mismo DeepFuckingValue ayer perdió 15 MM$ entre update y update. Esto sobrepasa la especulación, es un "piling on" sobre el hedge fund como representación de Wall Street al completo.
> *La narrativa es de venganza, de hacerles sufrir.* Igual que gustan los linchamientos tipo meetoo y cosas así, esto es un linchamiento en toda regla. Muchos perderán miles, incluso millones, de dólares y aún así saldrán contentos por haber pertenecido a una causa, aunque sea por un momento haber luchado contra el capital.




Si quieres *hacer la REVOLUCION* hay otros caminos.

Vivimos en una extraña época donde, *regalarle MILLONES A LOS MILLONARIOS* se considera "acto de revancha" porque hacemos tres memes graciosos y dos gifs. 

Claro que la épica se sustenta sobre una versión de la realidad... pero es una realidad "virtual". Un ensueño.

Mañana (o la semana que viene) esto habrá terminado y habrá uno o dos perdedores (entre los grandes, que también pierden), unos cuantos MAS RICOS QUE ANTES y un foro de Reddit lamiéndose las heridas y pensando que han dejado una "marca épica" en el mundo.

Si pensamos que esto es "cambiar el sistema", es que ya nos han hipnotizado lo suficiente.

Cambiar el sistema es *PRESIONAR para que la mesa inclinada se modifique* (legalmente) o bien *HACER LA REVOLUCION* y pasarlos a todos por la guillotina.

Los viejos anarquistas, con sus huelgas, modificaron al sistema (al menos un poco, no lo derrotaron)... con memes, gifts y donándoles tu dinero a los ricos *NI LES HACES COSQUILLAS !!*


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Por un lado DUDO que "sepan" que es dinero perdido... lo dicen... pero a nadie le gusta perder. Otra cosa que es por $ 400 no destrozas tu vida pero algunos ingenuos han puesto mucho más que eso... sólo unos pocos podrán salir airosos, el resto perderá.
> 
> Por el otro, te hago notar que si vas a REGALAR DINERO, es más noble buscar un pobre y dárselo para que pueda comer. En este caso se lo "regalarán" a los grandes inversores (leones) que ya están todos jugando el juego que MEJOR JUEGAN Y QUE MAS LE GUSTA (cazar gacelas incautas).
> 
> ...



Entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir pero aquí se han juntado unos factores muy determinados que no se habían visto hasta ahora. La gacela lleva dos ases en la mano y la mesa está llena de cámaras literalmente todo el mundo occidental está viendo la partida. Si el león hace trampas, todo el mundo lo va a ver. Si el croupier (la SEC) se saca otro as de la manga y se lo da al león, la gente lo va a ver y se va a cabrear mucho.

No digo que la gacela vaya a ganar la partida, pero el león está a un diazepam de empezar con espasmos y echar espuma por la boca. Nunca se ha visto en una igual.

Igual que estoy empezando a pensar que esta "revolución de las masas" tiene a otro león detrás (hola Blackrock, estoy hablando de tí), pero eso no quita que muchos leones vayan a perder mucho mucho mucho dinero.

Las gacelas que compraron a 400 van a salir escaldadas, pero con una sonrisa. Y si hubiera tenido mi broker yo hubiera sido una de esas gacelas. Compro a 400, orden de venta a 10000 y tomar por culo todo. Y si palmo la pasta, la palmo, pero esta noche iba a brindar y luego a dormir como un señor.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pero también te recuerdo que estas viendo a un grupo de amiguetes jugando contra el Barca en su mejor momento (no ahora  ) y aunque de casualidad el primer gol lo hagan los amiguetes, lo que sigue... bueno, ya te lo puedes imaginar...



Que conste que te he dado _like_ por lo que has publicado en varias ocasiones ya que son las conclusiones más lógicas. Pero te veo excesivamente creyente en que los de siempre, siempre ganan. Pues no amigo.

Se te ha olvidado que el partido no es en un campo de fútbol normal. Juegan el Barça y grupo de chavales en el callejón de atrás con un terreno de juego LIMITADO y que te han pillado en mocasines.

Sólo hay 65 millones de acciones. Es una empresa minúscula y se puede pumpear indefinidamente (pegar pelotazos desde el portero de futbolín y meter gol).


----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

Nunca había visto nada parecido, absolutamente todas las opciones Call están "In the Money".
GameStop Corporation (GME) Options Chain - Yahoo Finance
Ha habido batalla alrededor del Strike 320, donde hay bastantes opciones abiertas. Con la volatilidad disparada, normalmente sería ganancia para el vendedor de esas opciones si GME cerrara hoy por encima de 360 o así. Pero los retards quieren ejercitar todas las opciones para aguantar con ellas otra semana, no para ganar dinero, así que les basta con que cierre hoy por encima de 320.
Cierra a las 4, que son las 10 en España.
Si ejercieran todo el volumen abierto (en vez de aceptar liquidación en metálico), son otros 6 o 7 millones de acciones que los emisores de opciones tienen que comprar en los próximos tres días (si no las han comprado ya) para entregárselas a los retards. Recordemos que el volumen total de free float es de unos 47 millones de acciones.
Voy a comprar más palomitas.


----------



## Ricardiano (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Mira este detalle (que es el que me hace sospechar).
> 
> Se hablaba de un 140% de "cortos" (exceso respecto al capital flotante).
> 
> ...



Son datos del 14 de Enero. Justo cuando comenzó el show. 

No hay datos actualizados, o por lo menos yo no he sido capaz de encontrarlos. La información parece actualizarse cada 15 días. Aunque supongo que alguien puede tener esa información, y es lo que se da a entender en los hilos de reddit. Que aún no se han ido cerrando posiciones bajistas en contra de lo que está publicando en la prensa. 

Lo importante es que hay 61Millones de acciones en corto y solo 47 millones en free float. Aquí esta la clave de todo. Datos del 14. De ahí sale el famoso 130%

El 226% es un dato que aporta MorningStar y no sé cómo lo calcula. El caso, es que seguiría siendo la foto del 14 de Enero. Así que da igual. 

No han aumentado las posiciones bajistas, habría que estar loco para hacerlo. Además quien narices te iba a permitir eso, cuando lo que deben estar reclamándote es que comiences a cubrir posiciones por el riesgo.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (29 Ene 2021)

FTX ha creado un mercado de futures de WSB.

FTX

We're happy to announce that we have launched trading for a basket of Wall Street Bets markets. It can be accessed via the link below:

The WSB index quarterly contract are weighted as follows:


CurrencyWeightsNOK0.165BB0.165AMC0.165GME0.165SLV0.165DOGE0.165FTT0.01


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Nunca había visto nada parecido, absolutamente todas las opciones Call están "In the Money".
> GameStop Corporation (GME) Options Chain - Yahoo Finance
> Ha habido batalla alrededor del Strike 320, donde hay bastantes opciones abiertas. Con la volatilidad disparada, normalmente sería ganancia para el vendedor de esas opciones si GME cerrara hoy por encima de 360 o así. Pero los retards quieren ejercitar todas las opciones para aguantar con ellas otra semana, no para ganar dinero, así que les basta con que cierre hoy por encima de 320.
> Cierra a las 4, que son las 10 en España.
> ...




Pero si acaba hoy con la acción pongamos a 150, ¿le sigue valiendo a los retards para mantener más o menos algo de ganancias, para no perder? Yo lo que quiero es que no sufran demasiado y se le joda al fondo bien. No sé cuando entraron ni a qué precio, pero hace dos semanas estaba a 19.


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> En realidad los algoritmos de sus máquinas *EVITAN que estas cosas les ocurran*. Son PROFESIONALES. No juegan. Es su trabajo y ganan dinero con esto.
> 
> Esta ha sido una verdadera "casualidad" porque, *en una acción de MIERDA* quedó uno de los fondos (o varios) "pillado" en un squeeze. Para más bochorno el que lo atrapó no es otro fondo (inteligente y poderoso), sino unos pardillos de cuarta en un foro de gamers.
> 
> ...



Lo tuyo parece como la zorra y las uvas: "estan verdes"

Independientemente de la opinion puramente financiera, esto es lo mas divertido que ha ocurrido en mucho, mucho tiempo.

Los "pardillos de cuarta" que tu dices, han pegado una hostia en la mesa que ha explotado toda la puta manzana.
Y eso se va a quedar para la historia, independientemente de que GME se vaya a 10000 o a cero la semana que viene.

El agujero que deja la hostia de los pardillos es, ni más ni menos, el rescate de España. 
Absolutamente epico.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir pero aquí se han juntado unos factores muy determinados que no se habían visto hasta ahora. La gacela lleva dos ases en la mano y la mesa está llena de cámaras literalmente todo el mundo occidental está viendo la partida. Si el león hace trampas, todo el mundo lo va a ver. Si el croupier (la SEC) se saca otro as de la manga y se lo da al león, la gente lo va a ver y se va a cabrear mucho.
> 
> No digo que la gacela vaya a ganar la partida, pero el león está a un diazepam de empezar con espasmos y echar espuma por la boca. Nunca se ha visto en una igual.
> 
> ...




Solo las risas que nos hemos echado por dos dias ya valen esos doscientos euros. Me he gastado mucho más saliendo de farra y pasándomelo peor.

Y lo que nos queda.


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Hostias como panes por los dos lados y la acción a $350. Este finde va a haber mucha gente en los despachos aguantando a base de cocaína y Red Bulls hasta la apertura el lunes.


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Si quieres *hacer la REVOLUCION* hay otros caminos.
> 
> Vivimos en una extraña época donde, *regalarle MILLONES A LOS MILLONARIOS* se considera "acto de revancha" porque hacemos tres memes graciosos y dos gifs.
> 
> ...



Puede ser que quede en agua de borrajas y coincido contigo en tus mensajes de ayer. Esto no va a ser la tónica habitual ya que lo incorporarán a sus análisis y ya. Esto es un incidente aislado en el que unos pocos cogieron a pie cambiado a un pez gordo con un comportamiento "novedoso".
La única consecuencia que veo de todo esto es que los fondos intentarán ser más opacos respecto a sus posiciones en corto o, si no pueden ocultarlo, serán más conservadores. Además tendrán a la opinión pública en contra si intentan tirar precios de una empresa basado sólo en especular.
Ah, y un control férreo de internet y las RRSS, pero eso es otra historia...
De todas formas, lo bien que nos lo estamos pasando viéndolo desde la barrera no nos lo quita nadie


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

FreeTrade desde aqui UK también ha hecho como RobinHood, por órdenes de FX (ni idea). No se puede comprar en USA. Esto ya es universal.


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

Tafetán dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558414
> 
> 
> los vaivenes de GME son brutales, pero no mueven el SP500 nada. Lo ola que están generando tal vez, pero nada más creo.



GME no esta en el SP500


----------



## jorlau (29 Ene 2021)

Ayer antes del cierre compre una acción de GME a 248,00 $ ahora mismo está a 345 $.

No pienso venderla, me uno a la causa.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

grom dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558420



A precio de cotización de $350 menos los $20 a los que se metieron pon unas pérdidas de $330/acción. Son 61 millones de papelitos tomados prestados a 14 de nero. Salen unos 15.000 millones a lo sumo. Para esos 70.000 millones son casi $1200 dólares lo que deberían alcanzar... no lo vamos a ver. Antes corta la cotización. Yo creo que eso pasa a los $700.


----------



## Azarias (29 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Hostias como panes por los dos lados y la acción a $350. Este finde va a haber mucha gente en los despachos aguantando a base de cocaína y Red Bulls hasta la apertura el lunes.



Como que la apertura del lunes...
Pero esto no acaba hoy.
Al final pegará el petarzado para abajo y se fini.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Son datos del 14 de Enero. Justo cuando comenzó el show.
> 
> No hay datos actualizados, o por lo menos yo no he sido capaz de encontrarlos. La información parece actualizarse cada 15 días. Aunque supongo que alguien puede tener esa información, y es lo que se da a entender en los hilos de reddit. Que aún no se han ido cerrando posiciones bajistas en contra de lo que está publicando en la prensa.
> 
> ...



completamente de acuerdo

no creo que hayan cerrado esos cortos por varias razones:

1. Efecto sorpresa: No están acostumbrados a que pasen las cosas ASÍ... quiero decir que a veces palman y tendrán que cerrar posiciones, pero porque otro como ellos los ha jodido... pero supongo que son cosas que ven venir... esto? esto no lo han visto venir

2. Están llorando y pidiendo ayuda a los amiguetes

3. Están pensando qué hacer

si es verdad que los cortos los tienen que cerrar hoy, supongo que estarán reuniendo garantías para asumir la pérdida, pero con el orgullo tan herido no me extrañaría que de alguna manera los volvieran a abrir la semana que viene aún pagando de más

por cierto, sp500 bajando poquito a poquito.... si no cambia la cosa, me da que gamestop lo van a cerrar en máximos


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> A precio de cotización de $350 menos los $20 a los que se metieron pon unas pérdidas de $330/acción. Son 61 millones de papelitos tomados prestados a 14 de nero. Salen unos 15.000 millones a lo sumo. Para esos 70.000 millones son casi $1200 dólares lo que deberían alcanzar... no lo vamos a ver. Antes corta la cotización. Yo creo que eso pasa a los $700.



Y eso si no se apalancaron


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir pero aquí se han juntado unos factores muy determinados que no se habían visto hasta ahora. *La gacela lleva dos ases en la mano y la mesa está llena de cámaras literalmente todo el mundo occidental está viendo la partida. Si el león hace trampas, todo el mundo lo va a ver. Si el croupier (la SEC) se saca otro as de la manga y se lo da al león, la gente lo va a ver y se va a cabrear mucho.*
> 
> No digo que la gacela vaya a ganar la partida, pero el león está a un diazepam de empezar con espasmos y echar espuma por la boca. Nunca se ha visto en una igual.
> 
> ...





Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Que conste que te he dado _like_ por lo que has publicado en varias ocasiones ya que son las conclusiones más lógicas. *Pero te veo excesivamente creyente en que los de siempre, siempre ganan. Pues no amigo.*
> 
> Se te ha olvidado que el partido no es en un campo de fútbol normal. Juegan el Barça y grupo de chavales en el callejón de atrás con un terreno de juego LIMITADO y que te han pillado en mocasines.
> 
> Sólo hay 65 millones de acciones. Es una empresa minúscula y se puede pumpear indefinidamente (pegar pelotazos desde el portero de futbolín y meter gol).




Varias cosas:

1) Lo que está ocurriendo* es épico e histórico*... además lo estamos (todos) disfrutando como gorrinos. Fuera de discusión.  

2) Si me pongo en "abogado del diablo", no es de puro hijoeputa... es sencillamente porque los hilos son más sabrosos (y yo disfruto más) cuando hay varias posiciones... de lo contrario somos un montón de gente "_haciéndonos la pajilla_" unos a otros. 

3) Me pareció ver en algún sitio que los "retards" habían contabilizado sus acciones en unos 6 millones... eso sería como el 10% del total accionario... queda un 90% "por fuera" de sus activos.

4) Cuando el 90% de las acciones "las tienen alguien" (que no son los retards) existen MILES DE OPCIONES "off the board" para resolver esto. Voy a plantear un ejemplo:

- Yo soy "GameStop" (la empresa o sus socios) y tenemos un 20% de acciones.
- Viene el fondo pillado y me dice: "Hazme una venta con recompra por 5000 millones, yo me evito perder 15.000 y tú ganas porque de lo contrario el dinero se lo tengo que dar a los retards y tú no verás un cobre"

¿Qué hace la empresa?

¿ No "vendería" sus acciones por 5000 millones para recomprarlas por 2000 y quedarse con 3000 en mano ?

*- Con 1200 millones pagan toda su deuda y todavía les quedarían unos 2800 millones "de ganancia" en la operación.*

Si no lo hacen, el dinero se lo llevan los retards. Si lo hacen se lo llevan ellos y los retards se quedan "mirando para Cuenca".

¿Por qué crees que *eso YA NO OCURRIO* y sencillamente ahora el Fondo está "enjugando pérdidas" con las compras y ventas y el subibaja que ves en la cotización? 

===

Si yo te puedo decir esto en un foro, imagina *lo que SABEN Y HACEN los operadores PROFESIONALES que viven de esto todos los días.*

"Misteriosamente" la acción *no se ha salido del rango del postmarket (en torno a los $ 340)* y lleva un largo rato ahí... eso a mi criterio se denomina *CONTROL* (control que ayer NO HUBO de allí los saltos arriba y abajo).

Y, *cuando hay CONTROL significa que ALGUIEN CONTROLA.*

_¿Tú dices que son los retards?_ (donde la cola final está "entrando" a $ 340 sin parar porque "_las órdenes ingresan sin problemas_") ? 

Si la cotización estuviera desbocada, si no dejaran entrar órdenes de compra... podría aceptar otras hipótesis.

Cuando veo que las órdenes entran "sin problemas" y el precio se mantiene en $ 340 desde hace rato *lo que veo es CONTROL* y, cuando hay CONTROL en un territorio de LEONES Y GACELAS *es porque son los LEONES los que controlan.*

===

De todos modos no me insulten por aguafiestas... me he puesto en "_abogado del diablo_" para hacerlo más divertido. Yo me divierto más en posturas minoritarias de opinión y los participantes pueden insultar a alguien local sin problemas !!


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Por eso aclaré que hablaba del Barca "_en su mejor momento_" y no ahora...


----------



## Tafetán (29 Ene 2021)

grom dijo:


> GME no esta en el SP500



El comentario venía a cuento de este mensaje

*Tema mítico* : - WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold.


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> FreeTrade desde aqui UK también ha hecho como RobinHood, por órdenes de FX (ni idea). No se puede comprar en USA. Esto ya es universal.



Desde España esta tarde si se podia


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

La verdad es que esto es muy bueno.






Yo soy muy Quijote (YOLO, solo se vive una vez, You Only Live Once), y me hubiera gustado estar en el meollo.


Algunos sin embargo en todo el COVID han hecho esto:


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

grom dijo:


> Desde España esta tarde si se podia




Estoy en UK, en la cuenta de España no guardo NADA, que está el Coletas al tanto.

Lo ponen en Reddit, esa app inglesa se ha echado atrás también.


----------



## fran1488 (29 Ene 2021)

Esto no va de ganar o perder dinero, esto es como una partida de ajedrez, a veces tienes que sacrificar tus piezas para conseguir algo a cambio. Lo que se está viendo claramente, y sobre todo la gente que ha metido dinero, es que el sistema juega con las cartas marcadas, y juega sucio(pre market, post market, impedir comprar acciones, forzar la venta de acciones, noticias para meter miedo, etc). Es decir, ni si quiera jugando con sus reglas puedes ganar. 

Por lo tanto perderás unos cientos o miles de €, a cambio de abrir los ojos a otras personas. Yo con que haya gente que reciba la red pill, ya consideraré que ha sido una buena inversión. Independientemente de que lo recupere todo o recupere 0.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> 1) Lo que está ocurriendo* es épico e histórico*... además lo estamos (todos) disfrutando como gorrinos. Fuera de discusión.
> 
> ...



Te voy a decir lo que pienso. Si no hacemos hoy rayo gamma en $700 poco le va a faltar. Pero la acción se va a suspender de cotizar unos meses pase lo que pase. Se declare quiebra o no. Va a haber acuerdo del fondo y los dueños de la empresa. Eso sería lo inteligente de cara a tu público de gamers.

Va a haber ampliación de capital y van a tener que poner esos 5.000 millones que dices y todo volverá a la normalidad de los $10-$20 dólares/acción. Los puteados , pues los retarders claro...


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> A precio de cotización de $350 menos los $20 a los que se metieron pon unas pérdidas de $330/acción. Son 61 millones de papelitos tomados prestados a 14 de nero. Salen unos 15.000 millones a lo sumo. Para esos 70.000 millones son casi $1200 dólares lo que deberían alcanzar... no lo vamos a ver. Antes corta la cotización. Yo creo que eso pasa a los $700.



El tuit no da detalles de calculo, pero no es solo GME. Hay unos cuantos tickers en el candelero. 
Y puede que algun fondo se haya curado en salud y haya deshecho posiciones cortas en otras acciones de las que no se habla


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> 1) Lo que está ocurriendo* es épico e histórico*... además lo estamos (todos) disfrutando como gorrinos. Fuera de discusión.
> 
> ...



Insulto ninguno. Del debate se aprende (yo el primero) 

Lo que explicas puede ser perfectamente posible pero es que hay cortos por el 140%. Aunque fuera verdad que se ha llegado a ese acuerdo bajo la mesa, ¿cómo van deshacer posiciones?

La empresa me vende el 20%. Tengo que recomprarlo, pero para cuando lo recompro, ya hay un gritón de órdenes de compra de las gacelas esperando. Sube el precio, las vuelvo a comprar, cierro cortos (con pérdidas) y me deshago de otro 20%, la acción vuelve al mercado. La gacela vuelve a comprar con el precio más alto. Y así 7 veces hasta que me cierro el 140% de los cortos.

Mientras haya retarded dispuestos a palmar, estos tíos se van a estar dando contra un muro.

Luego sí, las manos fuertes (Blackrock por ejemplo) venden, y se embolsan una millonada. Pero en el camino han dejado un reguero de osos muertos. Y eso sin contar conque ninguno de los cortos esté apalancado, que menudas risas.


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Puede haber prórroga, pero salvo putada de última hora (que en el timpo extra el árbritro le pite 10 penaltis seguidos en contra al Alcoyano), el partido está decidido ya. 

Y si a la SEC se le ocurre hacer eso, luego que no se lleve nadie las manos a la cabeza si un retarded se planta en Wall Street con un M4 en la mano y una mochila llena de cargadores.


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> 1) Lo que está ocurriendo* es épico e histórico*... además lo estamos (todos) disfrutando como gorrinos. Fuera de discusión.
> 
> ...



El "controlar" a 350 no se yo.....

Esta mañana publicaban un pantallazo de vencimientos de cortos con un strike de 15 $


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Para todos los derrotistas. Es posible que los fondos se saquen una jugada de la manga pero quienes dicen que esto esta preparado se equivocan. Los fondos no van a sacrificar a una empresa (Robin Hood) que ademas destapa como estas apps en el fondo usan a sus clientes como el producto, salir en todas las televisiones disculpandose y dando explicaciones, levantar un avispero político y de opinión publica en su contra...cuando pueden continuar con sus negocios discretamente sin hacer ruido.

La han cagado, les han pillado y la única cuestión es como de caro les va a a salir todo esto.


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

fran1488 dijo:


> Esto no va de ganar o perder dinero, esto es como una partida de ajedrez, a veces tienes que sacrificar tus piezas para conseguir algo a cambio. Lo que se está viendo claramente, y sobre todo la gente que ha metido dinero, *es que el sistema juega con las cartas marcadas, y juega sucio(pre market, post market, impedir comprar acciones, forzar la venta de acciones, noticias para meter miedo, etc). Es decir, ni si quiera jugando con sus reglas puedes ganar.*
> 
> Por lo tanto perderás unos cientos o miles de €, *a cambio de abrir los ojos a otras personas*. Yo con que haya gente que reciba la red pill, ya consideraré que ha sido una buena inversión. Independientemente de que lo recupere todo o recupere 0.



¿Pero sabes qué ocurre?... que esto *NO ES NINGUNA NOVEDAD !!  *

Puede ser "novedoso" para niños rata de 25 años que no habían escuchado la palabra "acción" "share" "market" en su puta vida... pero te recuerdo que *aquí en Burbuja tenemos un HILO EPICO de miles de post de cuando nos dedicábamos "a la bolsa" en el Foro !!*

Lo puedes leer si quieres (ni sé por dónde anda, eso si).

*TODO ESTO NO ES NUEVO !!*

Es más viejo que la perinola !!

Si acepto que para las "nuevas generaciones" puede parecer que están descubriendo América... pero para cualquier adulto mayor esto es más sabido que el gusto de la Coca Cola !!

Lee dos minutos el hilo de Bolsa en el Foro (cuando invertíamos en Santander y otras cosas) y verás que hay MILES DE PAGINAS en este mismo foro de "niños ratas" jugando a "investors" (con algunos que hicieron unos buenos dineros, otros que perdieron como tontos y algunos que salimos a la par duramente).


----------



## Leunam (29 Ene 2021)

GameStop short sellers are still not surrendering despite nearly $20 billion in losses this month


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Bueno bueno, ya tenemos el perejil de todas las salsas... LOS ROTHSCHILD
> 
> 
> GameStop Trading Restrictions Blamed on Wall Street’s Clearing Firm by Online Broker
> ...




Inquietante, porque los de WSB, además de retardeds, se hacen llamar *APES*.
No olvidemos que uno de los principios de la magia negra es hacerla a los ojos de todo el mundo, para el que quiera ver, claro




En principio los cortos no tienen un plazo fijo de vencimiento (cosa que sí ocurre con las opciones), pero hay que pagar más por el tiempo en que la acción no se devuelve a su dueño.

Y además, como dice @malvado 



malvado dijo:


> Y eso sin contar conque ninguno de los cortos esté apalancado, que menudas risas.



Lo cual podría ser una absoluta estampida


----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

No, hoy son solo las opciones, que son un paso más en el short squeeze. el desenlace de la saga será en las dos próximas semanas, y puede ser épico.

Esto es lo que dice Michael Burry, el autista de The Big Short, que se metió en GME en 2019, creo.


----------



## Tafetán (29 Ene 2021)

Volumen muy bajo, las posiciones están tomadas.


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, la publicidad que está recibiendo Game Stop como compañia con todo esto es brutal. Aunque el precio de la acción caiga a su lugar natural, la acción deberia revalorizarse un poco al menos por eso.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Va a haber ampliación de capital y van a tener que poner esos 5.000 millones que dices y todo volverá a la normalidad de los $10-$20 dólares/acción. Los puteados , pues los retarders claro...



yo he pensado lo mismo unos posts más atrás

un acuerdo entre el fondo y la empresa, y pum, ampliación de capital

ciertamente es lo más razonable

otra cosa también es lo que haga blackrock con su paquetón de acciones


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

Tafetán dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558455
> 
> 
> Volumen muy bajo, las posiciones están tomadas.


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

Tafetán dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558455
> 
> 
> Volumen muy bajo, las posiciones están tomadas.



Esto me descoloca. ¿Con un montón de retarded intentando comprar y no hay negociaciones? 

Me parece que estoy viendo la tostada.. todo el mundo aguantando posiciones y manos fuertes intercambiando acciones en el premarket del fin de semana hasta que se deshagan todas las posiciones.. pero esto no se puede hacer ¿no? Legalmente quiero decir.

Si intentan hacer eso, todas las órdenes de compra de los retarded tendrían que entrar primero antes de que la recompra de los hedge ¿no? ¿o me he perdido?


----------



## Tafetán (29 Ene 2021)

Se está viviendo esto como un partido de fútbol que termina hoy a las 15:00 hora USA y no es así. Si la estrategia de HOLD es precisamente para aguantar semanas con las acciones y resistir la tentación de vender con beneficios, porque eso daría la oportunidad de cerrar posiciones, cosa que no pueden hacer porque hay más cortos que acciones. Cuanto más tiempo aguanten sin vender mayor será el descalabro.

Esto va para largo, siempre y cuando los retards aguanten.

*we can be retarded more that you can be solvent*


----------



## fran1488 (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Pero sabes qué ocurre?... que esto *NO ES NINGUNA NOVEDAD !! *
> 
> Puede ser "novedoso" para niños rata de 25 años que no habían escuchado la palabra "acción" "share" "market" en su puta vida... pero te recuerdo que *aquí en Burbuja tenemos un HILO EPICO de miles de post de cuando nos dedicábamos "a la bolsa" en el Foro !!*
> 
> ...



Es cierto que no es nuevo, para mí es evidente, para ti es evidente, pero hay mucha gente que aún sigue confiando en la versión oficial. Que cree que se les prohíbe comprar un stock, para "protegerles" de las pérdidas. O que creen que la gripe ha desaparecido, porque han sido "buenos" y el covid sube, porque han sido "malos", por poner un ejemplo fuera del mundo financiero. 

Si el niño rata se queda sin los 600$ que le ha dado el gobierno, a lo mejor la próxima vez que le digan que se ha portado mal y están subiendo los contagios, el niño rata va a pensar: "mis cojones, a mí no me volvéis a engañar".


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> yo he pensado lo mismo unos posts más atrás
> 
> un acuerdo entre el fondo y la empresa, y pum, ampliación de capital
> 
> ...



Para realizar una ampliación de capital tiene que haber una junta de accionistas primero. Quienes son los accionistas? quienes tienen mayoría de las acciones, los retarders ? Blackrock? Marvin no tiene nada. Solo acciones prestadas que vendió.
No veo pues esa ampliación de capital.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> yo he pensado lo mismo unos posts más atrás
> 
> un acuerdo entre el fondo y la empresa, y pum, ampliación de capital
> 
> ...



Pero podria ser super ilegal.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Pero podria ser super ilegal.



a mí tampoco me suena muy legal

pero no lo sé si lo es


----------



## Tafetán (29 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Esto me descoloca. ¿Con un montón de retarded intentando comprar y no hay negociaciones?
> 
> Me parece que estoy viendo la tostada.. todo el mundo aguantando posiciones y manos fuertes intercambiando acciones en el premarket del fin de semana hasta que se deshagan todas las posiciones.. pero esto no se puede hacer ¿no? Legalmente quiero decir.
> 
> Si intentan hacer eso, todas las órdenes de compra de los retarded tendrían que entrar primero antes de que la recompra de los hedge ¿no? ¿o me he perdido?



Habrá que ver si realmente ahora se están tratando de comprar y acciones. Que todo el mundo esté hablando del tema no quiere decir que que todo el mundo esté ejecutando órdenes de compra. El movimiento fuerte y coordinado se dio hace unos días, ahora vivimos el resultado del coletazo en forma de onda expansiva, pero no parece que hoy se estén moviendo órdenes.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2021)

Ya he leído a varios en reddit que han metido toda la paguita de trump a gamestop


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Señoras y señores con ustes Deepfuckingvalue. El que lo lió todo.


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pajarito... asumo que sabes que lo más seguro es que *tu dinero de gacela vaya a manos de algún León en la pradera*, ¿verdad?
> 
> Has entrado demasiado arriba y, salvo que aproveches alguna subida puntual para salirte, cuando empiece la masacre verás como unos dedos mágicos te sacan el 50% o el 80% de tu dinero.
> 
> Este juego es para los que entraron a $ 20, $ 80 o $ 100 y tienen amplio margen para asumir los cambios de precio. *El que entra en $ 320 ya juega al límite* (la acción *es de $ 20 o menos en el "mundo real"* y, más temprano que tarde volverá a ese valor).



Además es que hay varios posts de WSB tratando de explicar que es solo GME. Que lo de AMC, BlackBerry o Blockbuster son distracciones fomentadas por el establishment para defenderse dispersando el ataque. Lo he visto varias veces.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Desde España si. Desde UK también pero no con esa App.


----------



## VandeBel (29 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Señoras y señores con ustes Deepfuckingvalue. El que lo lió todo.



Pues ese de rata no sé, pero de niño tiene poco. Vaya pinta de pirado.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Bueno, parece que van a perder los 300.

Creo que se quedará ya alrededor de esto, y entonces no tengo ni idea de qué pasará, aunque el del fondo que se ha retirado parecia muy ESCOCIDO.


----------



## Poseidón (29 Ene 2021)

Un forero puso que se podia desde ING lo que no se es la comision y el mantenimiento que tendra el broker. Seguramente para solo comprar y vender una vez no te merezca la pena.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Desde tu banco, debes tener un broker online.


No lo hagas si no estás seguro, el pescado ya está vendido. Yo es una de las cosas que tengo que aprender a hacer, tradear, para situaciones así.

Skills.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Pues ese de rata no sé, pero de niño tiene poco. Vaya pinta de pirado.



Es que lo de niños rata solo lo dice alguna gente aquí. Me da que son mas bien treinta y cuarentañeros que es el típico usuario de un foro, aunque si que habrá gente joven que se haya subido al carro.


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Si intentan hacer eso, todas las órdenes de compra de los retarded *tendrían que entrar primero* antes de que la recompra de los hedge ¿no? ¿o me he perdido?



La Bolsa está TAN ADULTERADA que en EE.UU. han *aumentado los DECIMALES* en el precio de las acciones creo que a 6 u 8 posiciones.

Digamos que en pantalla ves el precio a $ 17,92 pero en realidad es *$ 17,920000*

Si pones una orden a $ 17,92 y alguien la pone a *$ 17,920001*, su orden está "más arriba" y tiene prioridad sobre la tuya.

De ese modo opera el trading de alta frecuencia, con diferencias de MILESIMAS.

Lamentablemente es un juego con la mesa inclinada (y muy fuertemente) a favor de las "manos grandes".


----------



## VandeBel (29 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Es que lo de niños rata solo lo dice alguna gente aquí. Me da que son mas bien treinta y cuarentañeros que es el típico usuario de un foro, aunque si que habrá gente joven que se haya subido al carro.



No sé, en medios digitales hablan de hórdas de chavales de 16 a 25 años, y por la jerga que utilizan en el grupo ese de reddit, yo creo que hay muchos muy jóvenes. Ojo, que seguramente también hay un porcentaje elevadísimo de gente de 30 a 45.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Solo las risas que nos hemos echado por dos dias ya valen esos doscientos euros. *Me he gastado mucho más saliendo de farra y pasándomelo peor.*
> 
> Y lo que nos queda.



Y seguro que follaste menos!


----------



## Faldo (29 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> No sé, en medios digitales hablan de hórdas de chavales de 16 a 25 años, y por la jerga que utilizan en el grupo ese de reddit, yo creo que hay muchos muy jóvenes. Ojo, que seguramente también hay un porcentaje elevadísimo de gente de 30 a 45.



Estan fundiendo la tarjeta de los padres que usaban para comprar cromos del FIFA


----------



## ciberobrero (29 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eso es un resumen simplista.
> 
> Lo que han hecho los milenials es atacar, con los cheques limosna de 600$ que les da la FED a cambio de condenarles a la pobreza eterna y al paro por deslocalización de las empresas, a un fondo de inversión que estaba sobreexpuesto mediante cortos en una empresa que, aunque estaba en decadencia, se sabía que iba a ser terminada de destruir por las medidas dictatoriales que los gobiernos comunistas de occidente iban a adoptar contra la libertad de movimiento de los ciudadanos. Gamestop estaba cotizando en mínimos y con una cantidad de cortos equivalente al 140% de sus acciones, ahí es nada.
> 
> Es inteligente, es audaz y es lo que deberían hacer sistemáticamente para terminar con esta puta dictadura y con el monopolio del Estado corrupto a la hora de imprimir dinero. Ojalá continuen después con los cines, las agencias de viajes y las aerolineas, que son los otros sectores en los que los fondos con acceso a información privilegiada han intentado enriquecerse inflándose a cortos con la connivencia de los estados dictatoriales.



Enmarquese


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Recordemos que los cortos que compren hoy van a intentar no perder dinero vendiendo , lo que lleva a una situación irreal de precios que se mantiene (o se agrava)



Si. Todo depende de cuantos TIBURONES haya ya en la piscina. Es demasiado goloso para perderse una tajada y han de estar metiendo mano los fondos más exóticos.

De todos modos el hecho de que haya *POCO VOLUMEN y PRECIO ESTABLE* (estable de modo relativo, entiéndase, en el rango diario), habla de que aquí están llevando la cosa *de modo ordenado y en la dirección que quieren.*


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Y seguro que follaste menos!




XD! No, eso no, esto del COVID nos tiene a régimen.

Pero a menudo lo mismo!


----------



## Kalevala (29 Ene 2021)

Tafetán dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558455
> 
> 
> Volumen muy bajo, las posiciones están tomadas.



Nos ha jodido, no dejan comprar (que es lo que querrían los WSBs y (casi) nadie vende porque están aguantando al vencimiento de opciones.

El poco volumen es de los que venden para materializar las ganancias y los Hedge funds que van comprando para cerrar sus cortos.

Y aun asi, el volumen esta en la media, pero ni comparación con el de estos días atrás que era 10 veces mayor.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Para que veais que la gente que está en esto no es tan inocente...

Aqui discuten como salirse cuando ocurra el squeeze


There is a prevailing mis-understanding among people fresh to the market that you can buy and sell as much as you want at the "market price." This is false. You are buying and selling from real people or algorithms that believe they can scalp your order. The idealized scenario is that GME rallies, Melvin covers, and everyone at reddit gets out at the top. This represents a misunderstanding of market mechanics. Melvin will cover before we truly know it, and the crash will happen as quick as the rally.

So with recent events, you must ask yourself:

Who is Your Counterparty?
Nothing is a sure bet. How confident are you that your counterparty is who you think it is? Thousands of redditors & new traders beyond have been buying stocks fully confident that Melvin Capital hasn't exited their trade. This is also supported by some analysis provided by two different firms, although their estimates differ some amount. Confounded in this is the interpretation of the data: Does this include market makers and dealers that are short stock but covered with calls or options deltas? Is their information fully accurate in an event the likes of which has never happened? It's tough to know for sure.


Know Everyone's Hand
Your guess on _how much they've covered_ and _when they covered_ has a massive effect on how you perceive the value of this trade. Buying if you think Melvin has $10b notional to cover is a much better bet than if they only have $2b to cover. You also have to consider how much notional the rest of the market has bought in anticipation of a squeeze. The difference between the two represents your effective edge.

Remember, we don't _actually_ know Melvin's current position. We don't know what's going on behind closed doors. We only know the hand they're showing us via media. Has their clearing firm taken over? Has a much bigger collection of firms absorbed the position? Have they been buying since Monday? Have they covered and have new funds entered the space at a much better level?

You are fighting Goliath at a poker table in the city of Gath. The pot is worth $25 billion dollars. Ken Griffin has _never_ lost. Melvin's prime brokers Morgan Stanley, Goldman Sachs, Deutsche are not used to losing (well, Deutsche is). They will do whatever it takes to take the pot _from you_ and leave you holding the bag. They will not blink twice because there is a _lot_ of _fucking money_ on the line.


Know What Can Go Wrong
Nobody could have guessed everything that happened this week. Prepare yourself for the unexpected. Your brokerage will undoubtedly close out your position at the worst possible time. The stock could be halted for days. You could be assigned on ITM options. Your stock could get delisted. Your stock may get diluted.

Only Spend What You're Willing to Lose
This one is self explanatory. Your investment could go to zero. Even if you think you make money on every trade, if your bet size is 100%, the long term value of your portfolio is *zero****.***


Don't Take Out Loans on Emotional Capital
If you are new, you really don't know the gut-wrenching, stomach-turning feeling of seeing the possibility of your net liquidity hitting zero or negative. It fucking sucks. You just know the highs. You're buying along the speculative frenzy and frantic rallies, wrapped in anti-billionaire & pro-underdog themes. It may even feel good to think that a guy who cut his teeth at a firm notorious for an insider trading scandal is getting his comeuppance. We love the feeling. *If you are fully invested financially & emotionally, you are completely overleveraged and will pay the price.* Make feeling good your goal, and set limits that you can stomach.

There are several feel-good stories of people making life-changing money to pay off their student loans or their family members' surgeries. Please think twice about this, and only spend what you can afford to lose. If placing a bet makes the difference between your pet living or dying, you may have a gambling problem. These were success stories because they got in at a much better level and could have had a much sadder ending.


Secondly, don't take it personal. There are people on the other side of your trades, your brokerage support line, the subreddit, the media. They are all playing their own hand to the best of their knowledge. It's easy to blame a broker, yell at their support desk, hate-tweet at a company, or even rage-text that guy you know who develops APIs at ETrade. A lot of people across the industry are _rooting_ for you. Fuck, even Ted Cruz and AOC are _rooting_ for you, because this transcends politics. If you're mad at Melvin Capital or Ken Griffin or the guys who crashed the economy in 2008, keep it that way. They will try and misdirect your anger in every single direction: brokerages, the media, and reddit. If your enemies are a few guys at the top holding a $25b short position and moving levers, keep it that way.

Thirdly, if you don't want to be a human being for the sake of the person on the other side, be a human being for your wallet's sake. You make better financial decisions in the absence of emotions.


Recordar que toda la RETORICA de hacer pagar a los ricos, es para mantener a la gente MOTIVADA y CENTRADA en aguantar las posiciones para que no haya estampida, pero están (de momento) con la cabeza fria y centrados en el objetivo que es exprimir a Melvin Capital.


----------



## Abner (29 Ene 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> El resumen sería que han inflado el precio de las acciones coordinandose entre miles de personas comprando entre todos y diciendo que son la polla para que suban?



El tema importante es que lo han hecho en una acción en la que había varios hedge funds posicionados.a la baja. Hacer un pump and dump en una acción en la que no hay cortos no es más que un ponzi en el que los últimos pagan los beneficios de los primeros. Pero si hay grandes operadores con cortos, es una forma de quitar dinero a los grandes operadores para dárselo a los pequeños particulares. Normalmente el flujo es al revés. Los hedge funds se juntan con las casas de valoración, y se dedican a publicar valoraciones negativas o positivas según estén posicionados, de modo que el inversor ingenuo que se cree la noticia se posiciona justo como quieren los hedge funds. Si un banco o similar te ofrece a en lugar de b es porque b suele ser mejor para ti y peor para ellos. Cuando la mayoría de la gente se de cuenta cambiarán la táctica y harán psicología inversa. La cuestión es ganar a la.mayoria para ir quitándoles su dinero. 

Lo de Gamestop ha sido un poco de justicia poética, una hostia con la mano abierta de los particulares a los grandes.fondos por su trilerismo. Creo que solo Melvin Capital ya perdió 1000 millones el primer día de la operación por las posiciones en corto que tenían que cubrir.

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

No acabo de entender lo del vencimiento de opciones de las 22:00h

¿Es un vencimiento de obligaciones de venta para los fondos que los tienen en cartera?

Es decir ¿Tienen los retardeds un buen puñado de opciones de esas y van a pillar cacho?


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Ya ha perdido los 300.

Estaba cantado. Ya solo van quedando los espartanos.


----------



## Leunam (29 Ene 2021)

ING


----------



## Lmpd_01 (29 Ene 2021)

Todos los que utilizais jerga anglosajona bursátil para daroslas de interesantes sois unos personajazos


----------



## Faldo (29 Ene 2021)

Abner dijo:


> El tema importante es que lo han hecho en una acción en la que había varios hedge funds posicionados.a la baja. Hacer un pump and dump en una acción en la que no hay cortos no es más que un ponzi en el que los últimos pagan los beneficios de los primeros. Pero si hay grandes operadores con cortos, es una forma de quitar dinero a los grandes operadores para dárselo a los pequeños particulares. Normalmente el flujo es al revés. Los hedge funds se juntan con las casas de valoración, y se dedican a publicar valoraciones negativas o positivas según estén posicionados, de modo que el inversor ingenuo que se cree la noticia se posiciona justo como quieren los hedge funds. Si un banco o similar te ofrece a en lugar de b es porque b suele ser mejor para ti y peor para ellos. Cuando la mayoría de la gente se de cuenta cambiarán la táctica y harán psicología inversa. La cuestión es ganar a la.mayoria para ir quitándoles su dinero.
> 
> Lo de Gamestop ha sido un poco de justicia poética, una hostia con la mano abierta de los particulares a los grandes.fondos por su trilerismo. Creo que solo Melvin Capital ya perdió 1000 millones el primer día de la operación por las posiciones en corto que tenían que cubrir.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Yo desde hace muchos años pensaba en probar una estrategia por la cual invertía al contrario de lo que me aconsejase ciertos medios. Pero llego un día que perdi toda la pasta que tenia en bolsa haciendo el gilipollas y no volví a tocar el broker desde entonces.


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> ING



¿Por que recomiendas ING?


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Lmpd_01 dijo:


> Todos los que utilizais jerga anglosajona bursátil para daroslas de interesantes sois unos personajazos



Y tu eres un personajillo


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> ING



De hecho, son algo menos de 20€ la comisión por transacción (20$). Por trolear merece la pena. No cobran custodia si haces un movimiento en seis meses. Lo das de alta en segundos y luego la cierras en unos meses cuando todo se aclare.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

No parece que se vaya a llegar al momento ese que contáis de VW, cuando los fondos no pudieron conseguir las acciones suficientes y el precio subió hasta la locura. Lo están manteniendo por debajo de los 300.

El forero @Tenzing Norgay decia que se llegaria a los 700 al cierre. No entiendo porqué, no lo veo.


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Para que veais que la gente que está en esto no es tan inocente...
> 
> Aqui discuten como salirse cuando ocurra el squeeze
> 
> ...




Excelente.

Sugiero a TODO EL MUNDO, tomarse el trabajo de leer esto (o traducirlo y leerlo). Claro como el agua.


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> No acabo de entender lo del vencimiento de opciones de las 22:00h
> 
> ¿Es un vencimiento de obligaciones de venta para los fondos que los tienen en cartera?
> 
> Es decir ¿Tienen los retardeds un buen puñado de opciones de esas y van a pillar cacho?



Vale, ya me he informado bien.

Las opciones dejan de existir y punto. No obligan a comprar o vender a ninguna de las partes.

Entonces ¿donde está el drama de que venzan hoy?


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Esto parece que se queda ya así. Me imagino que arreglarán el desaguisado durante el fin de semana con llamadas de teléfono y se repartirán la vaselina. 

A partir de entonces ya tema juzgados si deciden ir a por Robin Hood, y sobretodo tema control Internet. A ese subreddit auguro que le queda poco tiempo.


----------



## Tafetán (29 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Nos ha jodido, no dejan comprar (que es lo que querrían los WSBs y (casi) nadie vende porque están aguantando al vencimiento de opciones.
> 
> El poco volumen es de los que venden para materializar las ganancias y los Hedge funds que van comprando para cerrar sus cortos.
> 
> Y aun asi, el volumen esta en la media, pero ni comparación con el de estos días atrás que era 10 veces mayor.



No tengo tan claro que el mensaje sea comprar hoy. El mensaje importante ,creo, es _no vender_ hoy. Ni mañana, ni en una semana.

El poco volumen indica que efectivamente no hay pánico vendedor a pesar de toda el ruido mediático. El precio ha pegado un petardazo al inicio por el premarket y luego ha caído a un rango relativamente estable. Hasta las 14:30 hora USA no creo que veamos movimientos fuertes, si lo hay. 

Insisto en que esto no es un partido que acaba hoy, que esto va para largo si los retards aguantan. Lo que pasa es que como es viernes y hay vencimiento se crea la imagen de que la guerra termina con el cierre. Los paletos ganan, los ricos pierden, y a otra cosa. La movida no va por ahí a mi parecer.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Tafetán dijo:


> No tengo tan claro que el mensaje sea comprar hoy. El mensaje importante ,creo, es _no vender_ hoy. Ni mañana, ni en una semana.
> 
> El poco volumen indica que efectivamente no hay pánico vendedor a pesar de toda el ruido mediático. El precio ha pegado un petardazo al inicio por el premarket y luego ha caído a un rango relativamente estable. Hasta las 14:30 hora USA no creo que veamos movimientos fuertes, si lo hay.
> 
> Insisto en que esto no es un partido que acaba hoy, que esto va para largo si los retards aguantan. Lo que pasa es que como es viernes y hay vencimiento se crea la imagen de que la guerra termina con el cierre. Los paletos ganan, los ricos pierden, y a otra cosa. La movida no va por ahí a mi parecer.



Se ha alcanzado un punto estable y están esperando a que Melvin ceda por no poder pagar los intereses de las acciones que pidió prestadas, entiendo.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Vale, ya me he informado bien.
> 
> Las opciones dejan de existir y punto. No obligan a comprar o vender a ninguna de las partes.
> 
> Entonces ¿donde está el drama de que venzan hoy?




Los fondos tienen que comprar las acciones si o si al cierre. Al precio que los retards tengan, si quieren venderlas. Si no las venden o no hay suficentes acciones, es cuando hay el efecto ese de VW donde aparecen marcianos, el rayo Gamma, y la FED a la vez.

Más o menos, no me hagas mucho caso.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

no sé....

no le veo mucho sentido a esta calma... debería subir o pasar algo al alza en gme

igual lo dejan para subasta o para el lunes


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2021)

WE MUST STAY STRONG. DON’T FORGET WHAT THEY HAVE DONE TO US. IT'S A GAME OF CHICKEN. WHOEVER BLINKS FIRST.. LOSES.
We're not fucking blinking. 

jajajaja


----------



## Nico (29 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Vale, ya me he informado bien.
> 
> Las opciones dejan de existir y punto. No obligan a comprar o vender a ninguna de las partes.
> 
> Entonces *¿donde está el drama de que venzan hoy?*



Que las opciones *se contratan a un PRECIO* y, si la diferencia en el mercado es muy grande, puedes perder como un burro.

Cuando muchos de estos contratos se hicieron la acción *estaba a $ 20*... hoy está a $ 340 (bajando en realidad, la veo en $ 275).

Calcula la diferencia "en contra" que tienes y multiplícalo por los contratos que tienes y te dará cuanta pasta palmas. 

Como los retards *están holdeando y manteniendo el precio alto*, cerrar esos contratos le está costando la pasta gansa a los Fondos (que tienen que cerrarlos). El problema es que *el negocio lo están haciendo los fondos que "vendieron" la opción, NO LOS RETARDS* que le están regalando ese sabroso negocio "de puro buenos" y sin oler un dólar a cambio.

Yo, millonario, les haría un monumento. Jamás habría ganado tanto dinero sin tener que mover un dedo.


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Excelente.
> 
> Sugiero a TODO EL MUNDO, tomarse el trabajo de leer esto (o traducirlo y leerlo). Claro como el agua.



Resumen por favor.


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Los fondos tienen que comprar las acciones si o si al cierre. Al precio que los retards tengan, si quieren venderlas. Si no las venden o no hay suficentes acciones, es cuando hay el efecto ese de VW donde aparecen marcianos, el rayo Gamma, y la FED a la vez.



Pero si no me equivoco, esto depende de las obligaciones que hayan adquirido con el broker para ponerse en corto. Tener opciones no te obliga a comprar, lo único que pierdes la pasta que invertiste en opciones, pero si es menos que la pasta que pierdes comprando, entiendo que merece la pena perderlas.

Vale, ahora lo voy pillando. A las 10:00h algo de pasta van a tener que palmar, por una cosa o por la otra...


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Tal y como dicen es un juego del gallina. El que se retire primero pierde.


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Como los retards *están holdeando y manteniendo el precio alto*, cerrar esos contratos le está costando la pasta gansa a los Fondos (que tienen que cerrarlos). El problema es que *el negocio lo están haciendo los fondos que "vendieron" la opción, NO LOS RETARDS* que le están regalando ese sabroso negocio "de puro buenos" y sin oler un dólar a cambio.



Entiendo que los fondos de inversión venden y *compran* opciones. Con lo cual también deben andar jodidos ante el panorama de perder la inversión (los que compraron).


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Que las opciones *se contratan a un PRECIO* y, si la diferencia en el mercado es muy grande, puedes perder como un burro.
> 
> Cuando muchos de estos contratos se hicieron la acción *estaba a $ 20*... hoy está a $ 340 (bajando en realidad, la veo en $ 275).
> 
> ...



Hasta que tengan que recomprar, entonces los retards saldrán ganando.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ene 2021)

GME tiene 70 millones de acciones
el volumen del día de ayer fue de 50 millones
si hay del orden de 100 millones en posiciones cortas sin cerrar y pagando intereses, como bien dicen el _escuece_ tiene logica de que va a aumentar la demanda compradora catapultando el precio




Gurney dijo:


>


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

No se que significa esto pero parece interesante.


----------



## Leunam (29 Ene 2021)

Covid, reset, BTC, pucherazos, capitolio, earth2, WSB (podemos seguir en una larga lista).
Aprendemos economía, medicina, biología, geopolítica, psicología, trilerismo, vocabulario...

No da la vida para estar a todas, siempre con la sensación de llegar tarde y perder los trenes, voy a subir el hilo de los péndulos y el de la oración, cada vez son más necesarios.

Tiempos interesantes hamijos


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Pero si no me equivoco, esto depende de las obligaciones que hayan adquirido con el broker para ponerse en corto. Tener opciones no te obliga a comprar, lo único que pierdes la pasta que invertiste en opciones, pero si es menos que la pasta que pierdes comprando, entiendo que merece la pena perderlas.
> 
> Vale, ahora lo voy pillando. A las 10:00h algo de pasta van a tener que palmar, por una cosa o por la otra...




El del fondo Citron ha salido llorando en un par de videos diciendo que se han retirado con un 100% de pérdidas, pero que los retards no se fundan el dinero que tienen que pagar impuestos (mal perder), y que ya no van a ser stablishment nunca más, que al principio de los tiempos no lo eran, que lo sienten (? no sé a qué viene eso, es ridículo), y que ya nunca van a publicar estudios a cortos, que los dejan.


Todo un descojone.


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


> No se que significa esto pero parece interesante.



Pues que están usando las opciones para comprar en mayor volumen que para vender.

Buenas noticias, supongo.


----------



## Maxos (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> El del fondo Citron ha salido llorando en un par de videos diciendo que se han retirado con un 100% de pérdidas, pero que los retards no se fundan el dinero que tienen que pagar impuestos (mal perder), y que ya no van a ser stablishment nunca más, que al principio de los tiempos no lo eran, que lo sienten (? no sé a qué viene eso, es ridículo), y que ya nunca van a publicar estudios a cortos, que los dejan.
> 
> 
> Todo un descojone.



En reddit dicen que es falso, que lo dice para que dejen de comprar acciones y vendan. Si es cierto o no ya no lo se.


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Trevijano-Forte (29 Ene 2021)

Estaba pensando ver The Big Short (La gran apuesta) otra vez para ver si me refresco la memoria que la tengo olvidada. ¿Qué opinión tenéis por aquí de esa peli? ¿Creéis que es interesante con respecto a esto?


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Trevijano-Forte dijo:


> Estaba pensando ver The Big Short (La gran apuesta) otra vez para ver si me refresco la memoria que la tengo olvidada. ¿Qué opinión tenéis por aquí de esa peli? ¿Creéis que es interesante con respecto a esto?



Esta en Amazon prime.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ene 2021)

O han vendido acciones directamente->perdidas ilimitadas
O han comprado puts-> perdidas muy limitadas
O han vendido calls-> perdidas ilimitadas

Entiendo que han vendido calls, estos es que los fondos se comprometía a venderles las acciones a 4$ por ejemplo cobrando una comisión. El asunto es que ahora hay un monton de gente a la que hay que entregar acciones de 4$ cuando en el mercado estan costando 300$



Kluster dijo:


> Entiendo que los fondos de inversión venden y *compran* opciones. Con lo cual también deben andar jodidos ante el panorama de perder la inversión (los que compraron).


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (29 Ene 2021)

Trevijano-Forte dijo:


> Estaba pensando ver The Big Short (La gran apuesta) otra vez para ver si me refresco la memoria que la tengo olvidada. ¿Qué opinión tenéis por aquí de esa peli? ¿Creéis que es interesante con respecto a esto?



es cojonuda, también está margin call, que es desde el punto de vista de un banco de inversión que se va al guano.


----------



## Leunam (29 Ene 2021)

Trevijano-Forte dijo:


> Estaba pensando ver The Big Short (La gran apuesta) otra vez para ver si me refresco la memoria que la tengo olvidada. ¿Qué opinión tenéis por aquí de esa peli? ¿Creéis que es interesante con respecto a esto?



No olvides "Entre pillos anda el juego" (*Trading Places*)
Trading Places



Spoiler: Sinopsis



...

Con el informe real en su poder, Louis y Will van a Wall Street, Nueva York, a la Bolsa de Nueva York para poder actuar e invertir con esta ventaja. Los Duke, creyendo que el invierno afectaría las cosechas y por ende la producción de naranjas (informe falso), con lo que subirían los precios de las naranjas por la posible reducción de la oferta en el mercado, mandan a comprar acciones de productores de naranjas a su accionista, Wilson (Richard Hunt). Louis y Will, sabiendo por el informe real que tienen en su poder que el invierno no afectaría las cosechas y la oferta de naranjas se mantendría alta, esperan el momento indicado, y luego, venden las acciones.

Los Duke, que presencian las negociaciones y los cambios en el mercado, ven a Louis y Will vendiendo, y al ver caer el precio de las acciones, se dan cuenta de la realidad, pero no lo hacen a tiempo y las transacciones finalizan. Cuando los Duke le preguntan a Louis por qué lo hizo, comenta que apostó con Will a que los volverían pobres y se enriquecerían ellos a la vez. Como perdió, paga el precio de la apuesta a Will, también un dólar.

Randolph y Mortimer deben pagar las garantías en respaldo de sus operaciones de crédito a sus corredores (394 millones de dólares), quedando pobres. Will y Louis, ya ricos, se van a vivir a una isla caribeña con Ophelia y Coleman.


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Ene 2021)

Desde aquí todo mi apoyo a los "retarders" holders.
Sostenella y no enmendalla.


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> O han vendido acciones directamente->perdidas ilimitadas
> O han comprado puts-> perdidas muy limitadas
> O han vendido calls-> perdidas ilimitadas
> 
> Entiendo que han vendido calls, estos es que los fondos se comprometía a venderles las acciones a 4$ por ejemplo cobrando una comisión. El asunto es que ahora hay un monton de gente a la que hay que entregar acciones de 4$ cuando en el mercado estan costando 300$



Gracias por la aclaración. Soy un novato en temas de bolsa.

Entonces el tema está mas calentito de lo que yo pensaba.


----------



## Bafumat (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


>



Lol

Pero que tramposos


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (29 Ene 2021)

Revolut por lo visto es bastante sencillo.


----------



## Azarias (29 Ene 2021)

Al final entre tantas guarradas, la gente se cansará y todo se irá al garete.


----------



## 365 (29 Ene 2021)

Esto parece que tambien va a ser interesante.
Ahora se va a ir a reventar el mercado manipulado de plata. Si se consigue es el fin del sistema. Echad un ojo al hilo y si eso abrimos chincheta


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

El artículo en WSJ con la entrevista a deepfuckingvalue. Parece un tipo bastante sensato.

WSJ News Exclusive | Keith Gill Drove the GameStop Reddit Mania. He Talked to the Journal.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

Que un Mercado movido por la Avaricia se vea sacudido hasta sus cimientos por unos tipos que sólo quieren colgar la cabeza disecada de un Hedgefund en su salón de juegos y poder contárselo a sus nietos es una gozada absoluta.

Y que Ben Bernanke esté en Citadel y que esto represente la venganza en 2021 de los hijos de los que Shalom arruinó en 2007 es Karma en grado sumo.


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

Oye pues esto de las opciones es interesante.

Da menos miedo que el apalancamiento de los futuros. Al menos tienes control de daños, perdiendo sólo la prima.


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (29 Ene 2021)

se están vendiendo a si mismos para bajar el precio a ver si pica la gente y hacen panic sell?


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

¿Acaso hay algo más "sostenible" que "HOLD! HOLD! HOLD!"?


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


>



¿Quien sigue usando esa mierda?


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Vamos a la prorroga y parece que puede acabar en penalties.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


>



Jajajaja!


----------



## fran1488 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Maxos (29 Ene 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> se están vendiendo a si mismos para bajar el precio a ver si pica la gente y hacen panic sell?



Puede ser, el volumen es muy bajo.


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

Si se puede comprar desde España 
Al menos hace un rato se podía


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Oye pues esto de las opciones es interesante.
> 
> Da menos miedo que el apalancamiento de los futuros. Al menos tienes control de daños, perdiendo sólo la prima.



¿La prima? Aquí algún trajeado va a perder madre, hermanas y hasta esposa.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (29 Ene 2021)

Bueno, joder, sólo tiene tiene una diferencia de calado. Su profesión es Nini y la de los otros es financieros. Por lo demás, es gente que pasa cantidades obscenas de tiempo ante un ordenador.


----------



## Tartufo (29 Ene 2021)

Trevijano-Forte dijo:


> Estaba pensando ver The Big Short (La gran apuesta) otra vez para ver si me refresco la memoria que la tengo olvidada. ¿Qué opinión tenéis por aquí de esa peli? ¿Creéis que es interesante con respecto a esto?



El primero y de los pocos que se dieron cuenta fue Michael Burry.

La avaricia ciega hasta al ejército de lumbreras de los más importantes fondos y bancos


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> ¿La prima? Aquí algún trajeado va a perder madre, hermanas y hasta esposa.



Si, si... pero esos los que vendieron calls de esos.

Yo me refería a comprar.


----------



## Tartufo (29 Ene 2021)

fran1488 dijo:


>




El análisis técnico no sirve con esa gente van a holdear pase lo que pase


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (29 Ene 2021)

Quizá el empezar a comportarse como Soros, en vez de hacer caso a las organizaciones del susodicho.


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

fran1488 dijo:


>



Que bueno.


----------



## Registrador (29 Ene 2021)

Tartufo dijo:


> El análisis técnico no sirve con esa gente van a holdear pase lo que pase



El análisis técnico es una magufada sin ninguna base.


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2021)

Qué quieres, un golem fabricado por los de siempre?


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Quizá el empezar a comportarse como Soros, en vez de hacer caso a las organizaciones del susodicho.



Ding ding


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

Tartufo dijo:


> La avaricia ciega hasta al ejército de lumbreras de los más importantes fondos y bancos



Especialmente la avaricia en polvo...


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

Trevijano-Forte dijo:


> Estaba pensando ver The Big Short (La gran apuesta) otra vez para ver si me refresco la memoria que la tengo olvidada. ¿Qué opinión tenéis por aquí de esa peli? ¿Creéis que es interesante con respecto a esto?



Si te gusta el tema financiero + burbuja inmobiliaria, es una pelicula muy buena. Ademas es divertida.
Imprescindible.


----------



## Maxos (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


> Pero entonces se pueden vender entre ellos sin pasar a la venta para la gente en general?
> Pensaba que las acciones o lo que sea volvían al mercado general y el primero que compré se las queda.



Van al mercado general, pero están impidiendo que la gente compre, así que seguiría siendo entre unos pocos.


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

Recupera los 300


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Ya viene el pumpeo final


----------



## NEKRO (29 Ene 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch/htgr3pvBr-I


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


>



Jojojojo

Sherman, calienta que sales


----------



## efecto_dragui (29 Ene 2021)

316 right now


----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

Están pirados. No les importa el precio, solo comprar 

How to Buy GME Above Broker Limits

How to Buy GME etc [Loophole]

Robinhood and other shitty brokerages are allowing us to buy 2, 5, or very low numbers of GME. However, they are allowing option contracts.

Here’s a trick that will work.

1) Go to Feb 5 option.
2) Scroll all the way down the call list
3) Buy GME call option with the cheapest +x.xx%
4) Immediately exercise.

I just exercised 2 contracts and now have 200 shares, blocking the shorts. You can repeat this process over and over if you are buying a lot.

Best of luck out there! Let’s get them!!!


----------



## Red Star (29 Ene 2021)

Bueno HIJOS DE PVTA, ya tengo mis 10 acciones de GameStop.
To de mun y tal, y que le den por culo a los fondos buitres de Wall Street!!


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Señores,

A falta de 20 minutos de nada, hay alguien que tiene que justificarle a la SEC que tiene pasta para hacer frente a 18.000 millones de dólares (61M de papelitos x300$ de pérdidas por acción aprox.). Sino brokers deben salir al rescate o bancos detrás y seguros.

¡Épico!


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

Acabo de contratar broker de ING.

A la espera de acontecimientos.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Acabo de contratar broker de ING.
> 
> A la espera de acontecimientos.



Si decides no comprar nada no te cobran en los seis primeros meses. Lo puedes cerrar luego. Compra con límite. Usa la segunda opción, no hagas compra a mercado a no ser que la quieras ya.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2021)

Son camikazes.
Van a destruirlos.
No quieres beneficios,solo matar,destruir,y aniquilar a fondos buitres judeo-sorisianos.

En otra epoca serian llamados heroes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Ene 2021)

Como se sabe en que va a acabar esto ???

Al final ha ganado el pueblo o eso parece no ?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Señores,
> 
> A falta de 20 minutos de nada, hay alguien que tiene que justificarle a la SEC que tiene pasta para hacer frente a 18.000 millones de dólares (61M de papelitos x300$ de pérdidas por acción aprox.). Sino brokers deben salir al rescate o bancos detrás y seguros.
> 
> ¡Épico!



poya en mano me hayo y la última vez que me masturbé fue cuando ganó Trump


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

322


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Ene 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> Son camikazes.
> Van a destruirlos.
> No quieres beneficios,solo matar,destruir,y sniquilar a fondos buitres judeo-sorisianos.
> 
> Es otra epoca serian llamados heroes.



ciber-quijotes-financieros


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Como se sabe en que va a acabar esto ???
> 
> Al final ha ganado el pueblo o eso parece no ?



Ayer cerró con todas las perrerías habidas y por haber a $197. Estamos a punto de cerrar por $317.

La apertura ha sido clave y la gente se ha mantenido muy digna. Las pausas benefician a los YOLOS. Se está desangrando un fondo gordo. Esto ya no es Melvin Capital.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> Son camikazes.
> Van a destruirlos.
> No quieres beneficios,solo matar,destruir,y sniquilar a fondos buitres judeo-sorisianos.
> 
> Es otra epoca serian llamados heroes.



Putos Goyim.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Ene 2021)

por ver cosas como esta merece la pena vivir.


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

323 y manteniendo a falta de 8 min...están aguantando el golpe bien


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

Vamooos 326 y subiendo 7 minutos


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

Donde ven la cotización en tiempo real?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


> Y cómo van a tomar nota los poderosos van a hacer leyes que los protejan más. La cara b de todo esto.



hasta que a la gente se le inflen las pelotas, nos pasemos a las cripto-divisas en masa y los caballero-caballero que cobran en mortadelos pasen de reprimir.


----------



## Peltasta (29 Ene 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Donde ven la cotización en tiempo real?



Acciones de GameStop Corp | Cotización GME - Investing.com


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


>



Esta mierda es de proporciones epicas joder.
Quien se acuerda del puto coronavirus


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Si decides no comprar nada no te cobran en los seis primeros meses. Lo puedes cerrar luego. Compra con límite. Usa la segunda opción, no hagas compra a mercado a no ser que la quieras ya.



Me espero al lunes a ver como arranca la sesión.


----------



## efecto_dragui (29 Ene 2021)

lucha feroz en el 130!!


----------



## Indignado (29 Ene 2021)

Entiendo yo que si no se produce aunque sea un mini short squeeze es que los que van a corto prefieren alargar la agonia hasta la semana que viene aunque eso signifique más perdidas y más gente que entra en corto


----------



## efecto_dragui (29 Ene 2021)

uff, han soltado papelon...113


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Un par de minutos para que gente de un fondo GORDO este fin de semana no salga del despacho.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Ene 2021)

amen broder


----------



## S. Moguilevich (29 Ene 2021)

Sin piedad, seek and destoy!


----------



## Red Star (29 Ene 2021)

las 22:00, Bolsa de NY cerrada. *¡¡¡¡¡A JODERSE HIJOS DE PVTAAAAAAAA!!!!!*


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

Cierre de mercado. 327


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (29 Ene 2021)

328,25


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

$325 dólares exactos.

Cifra de puta madre. A ver de qué tejemanejes nos enteramos este fin de semana. A la espera del afterhour.


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

Ojo ojo la cotización se está moviendo a la baja después de cierre !!


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

¿pero la cotización sigue? ¿no acababa a las 22:00h?

¿hasta que hora?


----------



## anonimocobarde (29 Ene 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Donde ven la cotización en tiempo real?



En google mismamente.

Pones "GME usd" y te da la cotización en dólares.
"GME EURO" en euros.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (29 Ene 2021)

Yo estoy esperando que me aprueben la cuenta de trading de revolut, para meter una cantidad de "fuck you money", dinero para quemar que me da igual perder, 100 o 200 pavos, sólo por joder.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿pero la cotización sigue? ¿no acababa a las 22:00h?
> 
> ¿hasta que hora?



Es el afterhour. Solo tienen acceso los privilegiados del sistema. Por eso están haciendo esto. Pero si más gente da órdenes a mercado sube como pasó de ayer a hoy.


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

En Yahoo financié está el precio de cierre pero hay otro marcador que del precio “después del cierre”.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2021)

Que ganas de meterle 4 duros el lunes solo para joderlos.
hijosde puta toca sufrir.vais a sufrir.


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

Lovecraf dijo:


> En Yahoo financié está el precio de cierre pero hay otro marcador que del precio “después del cierre”.



GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas

Yo aquí estoy viendo los dos sin problema


----------



## Kalevala (29 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿pero la cotización sigue? ¿no acababa a las 22:00h?
> 
> ¿hasta que hora?



NO, la accion sigue.
Lo que acababa a ls 22h era el vencimiento de opciones
El viernes que viene a las 22h otro vencimiento. Y asi cada viernes.

A ver cuantos viernes aguantan los retards metiendo dinero por acciones.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2021)

Algunas corbatas van a pasarlo mal este finde.


----------



## Bimbo (29 Ene 2021)

RETARDS HOLD!


----------



## Bob Page (29 Ene 2021)

Y.... Ha pasado algo después de tanto hype?


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Ha sido muy interesante ayer y hoy, yo de esto no tengo ni idea y me conformo con ver y aprender algo. 
para ganar esta claro que hay que arriesgar y yo paso de arriesgar, por ahora.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

grom dijo:


> Esta mierda es de proporciones epicas joder.
> Quien se acuerda del puto coronavirus



Por encerrar a la muchachada en casa. Si hubiesen estado en el parque habrían pasado de Reddit. Karma.


----------



## tomac (29 Ene 2021)

Increíble los cojones que le han metido. Es mas, en el cierre la acción no se va venido abajo, sino justo lo contrario.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

Nasdaq recibe los primeros impactos


*Futuros Nasdaq 100 - Mar 2021*

*12.886,25*_* -299,75 *_*-2,27%*

22:10:19 - Datos derivados en tiempo real. Valores en USD

Último cierre: 13.186,00
Apertura: 13.151,75
Rango día: 12.832,50 -


----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

No importa. 7.800 opciones de compra a 320 han acabado “At the money”. Eso son 780.000 acciones, si se ejecutan todas, que tienen que pasar del vendedor (Citadel y amigos, presumiblemente) a los compradores (retarded apes, presumiblemente).
Han aguantado como jabatos. Y eso a pesar de que Robinhood ha seguido puteándoles, restringiendo las compras y cerrando opciones antes de tiempo. 
Lo normal sería que hubiera alguna triquiñuela de la SEC o incluso el gobierno el fin de semana, pero sus vínculos públicos con Citadel (Yellen, Bernanke) se lo ponen difícil. Lo de que la portavoz de la Casa Blanca sea hermana de un gestor de cartera de Citadel es maravilloso, la guinda del pastel.
El lunes, más.


----------



## Ederto (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> No importa. 7.800 opciones de compra a 320 han acabado “At the money”. Eso son 780.000 acciones, si se ejecutan todas, que tienen que pasar del vendedor (Citadel y amigos, presumiblemente) a los compradores (retarded apes, presumiblemente).
> Han aguantado como jabatos.
> Lo normal sería que hubiera alguna triquiñuela de la SEC o incluso el gobierno el fin de semana, pero sus vínculos públicos con Citadel (Yellen, Bernanke) se lo ponen difícil. Lo de que la portavoz de la Casa Blanca sea hermana de un gestor de cartera de Citadel es maravilloso, la guinda del pastel.
> El lunes, más.



Coño, miss!! cuánto bueno!!

Se le echa de menos en estos tiempos tan convulsos.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (29 Ene 2021)

Parece que sí

Mi experiencia invirtiendo en acciones con Revolut - Olvídate de tu cerdito y pon a crecer tu dinero

Inversión en acciones | Centro de ayuda Revolut

▷ Broker Revolut: ✅ análisis de broker【2020】✅

Cómo comprar acciones con Revolut [Guía completa] - Bolsa 24


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Ene 2021)

¿Cómo va la cosa? ¿Ya se lanzan los millonarios desde los rascacielos?


----------



## The Honkler (29 Ene 2021)

tomac dijo:


> Increíble los cojones que le han metido. Es mas, en el cierre la acción no se va venido abajo, sino justo lo contrario.



Aquí no hay solo niños rata eh, ya dijo el chino en Davos que se venía guerra fría. Y el que saca la guerra fría es pa usarla , el que la saca pa enseñarla es un parguela....


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> NO, la accion sigue.
> Lo que acababa a ls 22h era el vencimiento de opciones
> El viernes que viene a las 22h otro vencimiento. Y asi cada viernes.
> 
> A ver cuantos viernes aguantan los retards metiendo dinero por acciones.



¿Hay alguna fuente de qué ha vencido exactamente, a qué precio entraron y quién lo tiene que pagar?


----------



## klon (29 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Digo yo que si se meten los retards japoneses y de Singapur o chinos se lia entonces ya seguro.
> 
> A los europeos no les veo, Europa es vieja.



Esperemos a ver que pasa con la plata...... palomitas....


----------



## marvinhess (29 Ene 2021)

Este fin de semana voy a intentar currarme un buen resumen de todo lo ocurrido para editar el tema del hilo y añadirlo al inicio, para que la gente que entre nueva sepa en qué punto esta la cosa. Si alguien quiere aportar algo se agradece cualquier ayuda. 
Hold, retards.


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, balance de u/DeepFuckingValue


----------



## grom (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> No importa. 7.800 opciones de compra a 320 han acabado “At the money”. Eso son 780.000 acciones, si se ejecutan todas, que tienen que pasar del vendedor (Citadel y amigos, presumiblemente) a los compradores (retarded apes, presumiblemente).
> Han aguantado como jabatos. Y eso a pesar de que Robinhood ha seguido puteándoles, restringiendo las compras y cerrando opciones antes de tiempo.
> Lo normal sería que hubiera alguna triquiñuela de la SEC o incluso el gobierno el fin de semana, pero sus vínculos públicos con Citadel (Yellen, Bernanke) se lo ponen difícil. Lo de que la portavoz de la Casa Blanca sea hermana de un gestor de cartera de Citadel es maravilloso, la guinda del pastel.
> El lunes, más.



Hacia mucho que no me lo pasaba tan bien.


----------



## Desencantado (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> No importa. 7.800 opciones de compra a 320 han acabado “At the money”. Eso son 780.000 acciones, si se ejecutan todas, que tienen que pasar del vendedor (Citadel y amigos, presumiblemente) a los compradores (retarded apes, presumiblemente).
> Han aguantado como jabatos. Y eso a pesar de que Robinhood ha seguido puteándoles, restringiendo las compras y cerrando opciones antes de tiempo.
> Lo normal sería que hubiera alguna triquiñuela de la SEC o incluso el gobierno el fin de semana, pero sus vínculos públicos con Citadel (Yellen, Bernanke) se lo ponen difícil. Lo de que la portavoz de la Casa Blanca sea hermana de un gestor de cartera de Citadel es maravilloso, la guinda del pastel.
> El lunes, más.



Qué gustazo leerle y volver a verle....


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2021)

The Honkler dijo:


> Aquí no hay solo niños rata eh, ya dijo el chino en Davos que se venía guerra fría. Y el que saca la guerra fría es pa usarla , el que la saca pa enseñarla es un parguela....



Al principio solo habia niños rata.
Luego vinieron los hombre-simio
Despues aparecieron los doritocuevers con cheques trump.
Mas tarde bajo el gran oso de las montañas a unirse a la carnaza.

El judio lo tiene jodio, pq la fiesta puede que solo haya empezado.


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna fuente de qué ha vencido exactamente, a qué precio entraron y quién lo tiene que pagar?


----------



## The Honkler (29 Ene 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> Al principio solo habia niños rata.
> Luego vinieron los hombre-simio
> Despues aparecieron los doritocuevers con cheques trump.
> Mas tarde bajo el gran oso de las montañas a unirse a la carnaza.
> ...



Es imposible que los niños rata ataquen tantas cosas a la vez. acciones, bitcoin, plata...

Tiene que haber un país detrás para mover tanto volumen de dinero


----------



## klon (29 Ene 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> Al principio solo habia niños rata.
> Luego vinieron los hombre-simio
> Despues aparecieron los doritocuevers con cheques trump.
> Mas tarde bajo el gran oso de las montañas a unirse a la carnaza.
> ...




Hay te doy la razon..... Si no capan las cosas (foros brokers, etc) esto va cogiendo mas y mas volumen, aqui en el foropaco este la cosa se esta moviendo ya con opcienes call, mineras paco, 4 acciones de gamstop, etc, corriendose la voz a nivel mundial puede ser la hostia..... palomitas..
De momento los niños rata, doritocuevas, etc, estan concentrados en gamestop.......

Proxima estacion la plata???? hay que estar atentos.


----------



## Kalevala (29 Ene 2021)

Me encanta: IF HE'S STILL IN, IM STILL IN




Y sigue varias paginas mas abajo


----------



## The Honkler (29 Ene 2021)

Tensiones de liquidez en neolengua = No tienen dinero


----------



## Kalevala (29 Ene 2021)

Tengo curiosidad de ver como sigue esto.

De momento AMC, BB, Nokia se han quedado paradas. Supongo que han puesto toda la carne en el asador de GME.

Se habla de la plata pero eso son palabras mayores, habria que reunir algo mas que unos niños rata americanos, tal vez si se juntan los asiaticos y europeos y algun fondo huele sangre y se mete tambien, se pueda mover el precio hasta 50-100$


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

The Honkler dijo:


> Es imposible que los niños rata ataquen tantas cosas a la vez. acciones, bitcoin, plata...
> 
> Tiene que haber un país detrás para mover tanto volumen de dinero



Este cuento es tan bonito que a mi también me huele a cuerno quemado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ene 2021)

Jajajaja, qué putos locos. Han violado a los de Melvin.


----------



## 365 (29 Ene 2021)

The Honkler dijo:


> Es imposible que los niños rata ataquen tantas cosas a la vez. acciones, bitcoin, plata...
> 
> Tiene que haber un país detrás para mover tanto volumen de dinero



Esta muy clalo que el pais atacante es Andola, el pais del Lubius.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2021)

El lunes ya veremos.
COmo este se internacionalice en plan "cruzada contra el mal" y todos os niños ratas dell mmundo metan 300 pavos,habra judio muerto para cenar.


----------



## Kalevala (29 Ene 2021)

Eso no es mas que meter miedo.
Robinhood es un intermediario, ni gana ni pierde con lo que ahagan las acciones, ellos se llevan su comisioncita y ya.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Por cierto, balance de u/DeepFuckingValue
> Ver archivo adjunto 558624



&750K se jugó el pavo. Falto de pasta no andaba ya de por si.


----------



## The Honkler (29 Ene 2021)

365 dijo:


> Esta muy clalo que el pais atacante es Andola, el pais del Lubius.



Pol supuesto, una victolia aglidulce


----------



## anonimocobarde (29 Ene 2021)

The Honkler dijo:


> Es imposible que los niños rata ataquen tantas cosas a la vez. acciones, bitcoin, plata...
> 
> Tiene que haber un país detrás para mover tanto volumen de dinero



Si he entendido bien la jugada, el objetivo es GME, pero los fondos están bombardeando reddit con bots intentando que la gente desvíe dinero a otros assets. Y claro, alguno cae.


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Por cierto, balance de u/DeepFuckingValue
> Ver archivo adjunto 558624



Un puto héroe.

No me cuadran las ganancias de la segunda columna. ¿Alguien que entienda puede explicarlo?


----------



## The Honkler (29 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Eso no es mas que meter miedo.
> Robinhood es un intermediario, ni gana ni pierde con lo que ahagan las acciones, ellos se llevan su comisioncita y ya.



Intentarían sacar tajada y quedarían pillados. Y cuando les salgan los juicios por manipular el mercado...


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> De hecho, son algo menos de 20€ la comisión por transacción (20$). Por trolear merece la pena. No cobran custodia si haces un movimiento en seis meses. Lo das de alta en segundos y luego la cierras en unos meses cuando todo se aclare.



Tienes que ser cliente?

Poned un enlace y explicar cómo es leñe


----------



## Jebediah (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> No importa. 7.800 opciones de compra a 320 han acabado “At the money”. Eso son 780.000 acciones, si se ejecutan todas, que tienen que pasar del vendedor (Citadel y amigos, presumiblemente) a los compradores (retarded apes, presumiblemente).
> Han aguantado como jabatos. Y eso a pesar de que Robinhood ha seguido puteándoles, restringiendo las compras y cerrando opciones antes de tiempo.
> Lo normal sería que hubiera alguna triquiñuela de la SEC o incluso el gobierno el fin de semana, pero sus vínculos públicos con Citadel (Yellen, Bernanke) se lo ponen difícil. Lo de que la portavoz de la Casa Blanca sea hermana de un gestor de cartera de Citadel es maravilloso, la guinda del pastel.
> El lunes, más.



Deben ser bastantes más. 780.000 acciones son $250M, cosquillas para Citadel y demás.


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Eso no es mas que meter miedo.
> Robinhood es un intermediario, ni gana ni pierde con lo que ahagan las acciones, ellos se llevan su comisioncita y ya.



Bueno, se están dando de baja un montón de usuarios, y algunos incluso quieren reclamar. Robinhood es sinonimo de Tongo ahora mismo. Si una plataforma no tiene usuarios para que sirve?


----------



## 365 (29 Ene 2021)

The Honkler dijo:


> Pol supuesto, una victolia aglidulce



Yo ahola estoy atacando complando de esto. 30 eulitos cada una y son muy bonitas.





Lo que haga Andola lo hago yo. Soy andolano. Xi, andolano.


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Eso no es mas que meter miedo.
> Robinhood es un intermediario, ni gana ni pierde con lo que ahagan las acciones, ellos se llevan su comisioncita y ya.



Creo que no sabes que CITADEL controla el 60 por ciento de Robinhood. De nada.


----------



## el cabrero (29 Ene 2021)

grom dijo:


> Si tienes cuenta de broker/bolsa en alguno de los muchos sitios, puedes comprar (a no ser que los hijos de puta bloqueen la compra).
> Ayer por ejemplo, el broker de selfbank dejaba comprar GME sin problema.
> 
> Si no tienes cuenta, tienes que abrirla. El tramite es parecido a abrir una cuenta bancaria.
> En ING creo recordar que si tenias una cuenta de efectivo (que es distinta a la cta naranja) podias acceder al broker sin mas problema







EL LUNES ENTRO AMIGOS


----------



## The Honkler (29 Ene 2021)

365 dijo:


> Yo ahola estoy atacando complando de esto. 30 eulitos cada una y son muy bonitas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sablia decilte camalada, pelo 30 leulos pol media onza ... que no te den gato pol lieble


----------



## Jebediah (29 Ene 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558601
> 
> 
> 
> EL LUNES ENTRO AMIGOS



El lunes abrimos a 1.000$ compañero.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (29 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Lo de que la portavoz de la Casa Blanca sea hermana de un gestor de cartera de Citadel es maravilloso, la guinda del pastel.



Eso está confirmado? Estoy buscando y no logro confirmar esa noticia por ningún lado.
Y como dices, eso sería enoooorme, la guinda de un pastel muy grande.


Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (29 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Un puto héroe.
> 
> No me cuadran las ganancias de la segunda columna. ¿Alguien que entienda puede explicarlo?



No sabes que existe el after hours y confundes filas con columnas. Termina primaria y luego hablamos. Por tu bien.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (29 Ene 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Eso está confirmado? Estoy buscando y no logro confirmar esa noticia por ningún lado.
> Y como dices, eso sería enoooorme, la guinda de un pastel muy grande.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk




*Tema mítico* : - WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold.


----------



## anonimocobarde (29 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sabes que existe el after hours y confundes filas con columnas. Termina primaria y luego hablamos. Por tu bien.



¿Puedes explicar eso de los after hours para los que hemos terminado primaria?


----------



## 365 (29 Ene 2021)

The Honkler dijo:


> No sablia decilte camalada, pelo 30 leulos pol media onza ... que no te den gato pol lieble



Es de una onza. El lunes voy a pol más. Atacando pelo con la plata en mano.


----------



## Miss Marple (29 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Deben ser bastantes más. 780.000 acciones son $250M, cosquillas para Citadel y demás.



Eso es lo que había abierto en opciones de compra a 320, que es un buen pellizco. A niveles más bajos, que también han acabado “In the Money”, había entre 70.000 y 90.000 opciones más, de 7 a 9 millones de acciones. Solo hay 48 millones de acciones en circulación.
Bastantes estarían cubiertas, pero otras muchas no. Y añade a la dificultad general de Melvin para cerrar sus cortos en acciones, que es donde está lo gordo.
Citadel es demasiado grande para que lo tumbe GME. Griffin y Cohen debería haber dejado caer a Melvin y perder el bilión o dos que tenía invertidos ahí. Pero lo rescataron, y luego empezaron a hacer trampas para no perder, y ahora están enfangados y en una batalla personal con una manada de simios locos y con todo el mundo deseando que pierdan.
Ya sabemos que todo esto acabará en una hoguera de los inocentes, pero Dios, qué espectáculo tan glorioso.


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> más perejil para la salda... Jeffrey Psaki, el portafolio manager de Citadel (dueña de Robinhood y de Melvin Capital) es hermano de Jen Psaki, portavoz de la Casa Blanca de Joe Biden



Joder sabía lo de Citadel, que eran dueños de Robinhood pero no sabía lo del portavoz de La Casa Blanca. La rehostia


----------



## Jebediah (29 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar eso de los after hours para los que hemos terminado primaria?



Haz de San Google tu amigo, no te defraudará.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2021)

pero a ver Jakob.. que coño son los niños rata?


----------



## tomac (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Por cierto, balance de u/DeepFuckingValue
> Ver archivo adjunto 558624



Un punto héroe, ayer palmado 15 millones y haciendo HOLD sin pestañear.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Ene 2021)

viendo lo que esta saliendo de gente de casa blanca, podria ser esto en realidad una venganza de los protrump ?


----------



## klon (29 Ene 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> pero a ver Jakob.. que coño son los niños rata?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558655



Traducido a burbuja: DORITOCUEVAs


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2021)

mola la cinta en la cabeza muy 80era


----------



## Kalevala (29 Ene 2021)

Gente contando el dineral que ha ganado pero diciendo que todavía están dentro (que tienen acciones, vamos)
No se dan cuenta que según vayan vendiendo para transformar las acciones en pasta, el precio va a caer más deprisa aun de lo que lo hizo al subir?
Solo los más rápidos van a ganar dinero.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

The Honkler dijo:


> Tensiones de liquidez en neolengua = No tienen dinero


----------



## Gago (29 Ene 2021)

Han sido unos kamikaces y contra eso no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Querían jodernos con el coronavirus y su mierda del NWO.

Comed polla hijos de puta.


----------



## tixel (29 Ene 2021)

¿cuando vencen los contratos?


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Gente contando el dineral que ha ganado pero diciendo que todavía están dentro (que tienen acciones, vamos)
> No se dan cuenta que según vayan vendiendo para transformar las acciones en pasta, el precio va a caer más deprisa aun de lo que lo hizo al subir?
> Solo los más rápidos van a ganar dinero.



traducción googleiana:
No puedo decirte lo conmovido que estaba al leer la carta abierta de principios de semana. Tus historias fueron poderosas y conectaron con una audiencia mucho más allá de nuestra comunidad de cerebros inteligentes. Queríamos escuchar más para que WSB pueda hablar por WSB, no por los mods. Comparta sus poderosas historias sobre cómo wallstreetbets ha afectado sus vidas, para bien o para mal. ¿Cuáles son sus momentos favoritos en el sitio y cómo afectó sus vidas personales? Trate esto como muy serio, no como WSB serio. Imagine que Hallmark está haciendo una película sobre WSB, así que queríamos encontrar publicaciones de mierda aquí.


----------



## klon (29 Ene 2021)

Ahora si que es libre mercado......


----------



## Kiral (29 Ene 2021)

Me voy un rato a la calle y ya se me ha vuelto a ir esto. Imposible alcanzaros. Aún así puntualizar algunas cosas y aclarar dudas:

- Algunos sobrestimáis a los hedge funds. Igual acaban ganando alguna batalla, pero la guerra la han perdido. Tienen soldados como Melvin que van a acabar en la morgue, y otros como Point72 o Citadel muy heridos. Y por si fuera poco, algunos de sus comandantes, otrora ignorados para el gran público (Un saludo para Steve Cohen y otro para Ken Griffin) van a acabar muy muy expuestos. Y eso duele.

Para empezar Melvin perdió 3.000 millones con los que tuvieron que rescatarles, y a la vista está que aún están cogidos por los huevos. La guerra sucia que hay ahora mismo, lo confirma, y muchos fondos (Ahí están las magníficas aportaciones del @Sr. Breve) están perdiendo y en el sp.500 se ve. 

- Minusvalorais a los retardeds. Esos razonamientos (muy correctos) se vienen abajo en cuanto se ve que su motivación no es económica. Esto es personal. Y los miles de historias de sufrimiento (brutales las aportaciones de @Gurney) en esta década que se leen en su foro son el ejemplo de ello. Habláis de niños rata, pero se puede deducir por las fechas que los que están impulsando esto es gente de 40 al menos.

- Los fondos están pilladísimos. Leer algunos de los aportes y lo comprenderéis. Las bajadas que se han producido hoy son porque Melvin le ha vendido a otro fondo el marrón. Esto ha provocado una bajada en la cotización de acciones, con objeto de que la gente se tragara que esto se caía porque ya habían conseguido cerrar los cortos. No es así. No han picado.

- El hecho de que no se haya manejado mucho volumen desde media tarde nuestra indica que NO ESTÁN VENDIENDO los retardeds. Si nadie vende, no se puede comprar. Es así de sencillo. Nada de “es que ya han ganado los tiburones”. Mis cojones.

- El haber sacrificado a Robinhood (Un saludo a Vlad desde aquí. En este siglo el empalado has sido tú, chato) indica que las pérdidas en los fondos son MONSTRUOSAS. Sólo por esto, ya han ganado los retardeds. Aunque no ganen dinero (que lo ganarán). Van a cambiar las reglas del juego por mucho que algunos lo neguéis aquí. Esto es un punto de inflexión en el sistema.

- Los retardeds no claudicarán. Porque son más fuertes? No. Porque tiene relevos. Y cojones. Está entrando gente muy cabreada a echar una mano (y en este mismo hilo se han leído compras en 400 a sabiendas de que se iban a perder, honor a ellos) y a esos no hay dios que los tumbe, ni amenaza que los asuste. Porque nada tienen que perder. El odio es su alimento, y las risas y la venganza su objetivo.

HOLD!!!


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ene 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> *Para empezar Melvin perdió 3.000 millones con los que tuvieron que rescatarles*, y a la vista está que aún están cogidos por los huevos. La guerra sucia que hay ahora mismo, lo confirma, y muchos fondos (Ahí están las magníficas aportaciones del @Sr. Breve) están perdiendo y en el sp.500 se ve.
> 
> 
> - Los retardeds no claudicarán. Porque son más fuertes? No. Porque tiene relevos. Y cojones. Está entrando gente muy cabreada a echar una mano (y en este mismo hilo se han leído compras en 400 a sabiendas de que se iban a perder, honor a ellos) y a esos no hay dios que los tumbe, ni amenaza que los asuste. Porque nada tienen que perder. El odio es su alimento, y las risas y la venganza su objetivo.
> ...




Muy buen analisis


----------



## Juan Palomo (29 Ene 2021)

Y todo esto sin moverse delante del ordenador, para que algunos digan que no se puede conseguir nada sin moverse de casa.
"La Unión hace la Fuerza", por eso la máxima de los amos del cotarro es "Divide Et Impera" y nos tienen a todos divididos, para que no nos unamos y vayamos a por ellos.


----------



## Kalevala (29 Ene 2021)

Viendo el email acobo de ver este mensaje de IB


Dear Client,

We are contacting you because your account XXXXXXX has an option position expiring today (January 29) in GME, AMC or certain other US stocks that recently experienced heightened and unprecedented market volatility. We wanted to remind you of certain features of the option market that may present substantial risk to you given the volatility in these securities.

The default automatic exercises and assignments processing is determined by the Option Clearing Corporation (OCC) based on the settlement price determined by the as of 16:00 pm Eastern Time. However, the OCC permits client manual exercise decisions for exercises until 5:30 EST (17:30). As the underlying stocks continue trading in the “evening” trading session from 4:00 pm (16:00) through the exercise cutoff, these stocks can move significantly after the close of regular which can impact exercise decisions.

*Customers with Long Option Positions*
For customers with long option positions, this means that your positions will be auto-exercised based on the settlement price determined by OCC at 4:00 pm (16:00) but you may choose to override this automatic exercise by submitting a request to IBKR until 5:29 pm (17:29 EST). Clients should always monitor the markets during this window and determine whether they wish to exercise their long option positions. This is especially important given the extreme market volatility these securities have experienced. *We therefore urge each of you to monitor your positions between the close of option trading and the exercise notice cutoff to determine your exercise decisions if different than the automatic OCC criteria.*

Please click *here* for information on how to override the automatic exercise criteria after 4:00 pm (16:00). *IBKR cannot accept requests to exercise an option by ticket or phone so please submit your request through TWS or Client Portal.*

*Customers with Short Option Positions*
If you are short the options, you may be assigned until 5:30 pm based on the decisions to exercise by other market participants. These traders will have the ability to see the current market price after the close of options trading, at a time when you will not be able to close your option position.

Again, these stocks may move significantly the after the close of regular trading at 4pm. This may mean that a position that was well out of the money at 4 pm may be in the money, perhaps significantly, by the time it is exercised against you. Thwre is no way to predict whether the long holder of the option will exercise based on the 4:00 pm (16:00 price) or some later price up to 5:30 pm (17:30). The only way to avoid this volatility is to close out your short option position before 4 pm. *To repeat, the only way to mitigate the uncertainty of your post-expiration stock position is to close out short positions prior to the end of the trading session.*
​Interactive Brokers Client Services​

Básicamente dice que hasta las 5:30 pm (costa Este) 23:30 de España, las opciones se ejercen (= se transforman en acciones) o se liquidan (=se paga la diferencia entre strike y precio) y eso lo deciden los brokers si tu no dices nada.
Vamos que hasta dentro de 20 min no acaba la pelicula.

Es raro porque la PUT que tengo no me vence hoy sino el viernes que viene, me parece un fallo inadmisible en un broker como IB.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Ene 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> El lunes ya veremos.
> COmo este se internacionalice en plan "cruzada contra el mal" y todos os niños ratas dell mmundo metan 300 pavos,habra judio muerto para cenar.



Evidentemente compran y venden online en steam y mil sitios mas... pero un menor puede legalmente comprar acciones?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Ene 2021)

En fin...
Cien pavetes de fiat y el resto sacado de BTC, realmente he metido beneficio del abuelo, y puede que le estemos haciendo el caldo gordo a algún fondo enorme, pero con lo que se sabe a día de hoy, encantado de tocar las pelotas.
Y desde el lunes bien atento, a ver qué pasa.


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

De esto se hará peli amigos.


----------



## jorlau (29 Ene 2021)

Ahora mismo a 320 $


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

Jim Cramer de CNBC felicitó el viernes a los comerciantes minoristas que ayudaron a provocar el aumento masivo de las acciones de GameStop, pero aconsejaron que tomen sus ganancias ahora.
"No vayas por el grand slam. Toma el jonrón. Ya ganaste ", dijo el viernes Jim Cramer de CNBC.
Los comentarios de Cramer se produjeron cuando GameStop se disparó nuevamente el viernes después de que la corredora en línea Robinhood permitiera a sus usuarios comerciar con las acciones con mayor libertad.
VER AHORA
VIDEO02: 23
"Has ganado": Cramer les dice a los inversores que tomen el jonrón y vendan GameStop


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2021)

y lo que mola seguir golpeando el cadaver?
Se huele el miedo.


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Ene 2021)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Jim Cramer de CNBC felicitó el viernes a los comerciantes minoristas que ayudaron a provocar el aumento masivo de las acciones de GameStop, pero aconsejaron que tomen sus ganancias ahora.
> "No vayas por el grand slam. Toma el jonrón. Ya ganaste ", dijo el viernes Jim Cramer de CNBC.
> Los comentarios de Cramer se produjeron cuando GameStop se disparó nuevamente el viernes después de que la corredora en línea Robinhood permitiera a sus usuarios comerciar con las acciones con mayor libertad.
> VER AHORA
> ...



Jim Cramer de CNBC felicitó el viernes a los comerciantes minoristas que ayudaron a provocar el aumento masivo de las acciones de GameStop, pero aconsejaron que tomen sus ganancias ahora.

“Toma el jonrón. No vayas por el grand slam. Toma el jonrón. Ya ganaste. Has ganado el juego. Ya terminaste ", dijo Cramer en" Squawk on the Street ".

"Por favor, no pierda mucho dinero en GameStop", agregó el anfitrión de "Mad Money". Cramer, quien está siendo tratado en el hospital por un nervio pinzado, dijo que llamó a CNBC con la esperanza de asegurarse de que la gente reconozca el riesgo potencial a la baja en GameStop y otras acciones en escasez de valores.

"No dejes que se lastimen. Es nuestro trabajo ”asegurarnos de que las personas sepan que pueden quemarse si el precio de las acciones colapsa, dijo.

Los comentarios de Cramer se produjeron cuando las acciones de GameStop volvieron a dispararse el viernes, con un aumento de más del 60% a más de $ 300 cada una. El aumento sigue a la decisión de Robinhood de permitir a sus usuarios negociar más libremente con las acciones, un día después de que la popular aplicación de corretaje restringiera las compras en GameStop y otras acciones que se habían vuelto increíblemente volátiles durante una ola de compras minoristas y contracciones cortas impulsadas por WallStreetBets de Reddit. foro.

GameStop y otras acciones afectadas como AMC Entertainment se hundieron durante la sesión del jueves, aunque vale la pena señalar que GameStop ha ganado un 1,500% hasta la fecha y AMC ha aumentado un 475% en 2021.

“Felicitaciones a ellos. Todos deseamos que la gente pueda ganar tanto dinero ”, dijo Cramer sobre los comerciantes minoristas que se benefician de las subidas de las acciones, aunque reconoció que prefiere que los inversores lo hagan a través de ganancias en nombres con mejores fundamentos como Apple y Microsoft.

“No estoy en contra de nadie [que sea largo en las acciones] y no hay una gran conspiración contra mí, GameStop o cualquier otra persona. Hay una acción muy sobrevalorada ”, dijo.

Al mismo tiempo, Cramer dijo que cree que GameStop debería utilizar la rápida apreciación del precio de las acciones para emitir nuevas acciones y potencialmente pagar la deuda. El cuarto trimestre fiscal de la empresa finaliza el sábado.

Al 31 de octubre, el balance general de GameStop contenía 269,5 millones de dólares de deuda a corto plazo y 216 millones de dólares de deuda a largo plazo, según su publicación de resultados del tercer trimestre fiscal.

El 8 de diciembre, GameStop presentó una solicitud ante la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores para poder vender acciones ordinarias de vez en cuando en "ofertas en el mercado". La acción cerró la sesión antes de que la SEC presentara un precio de 16,35 dólares por acción.

Cramer dijo que estaba preocupado por la estabilidad del resto del mercado de valores de EE. UU. A medida que continuaban las operaciones frenéticas.

"Nadie quiere hacer nada que sea de sentido común aquí y tienes a estas dos partes peleando, y es una tragedia que esté sucediendo así", dijo Cramer.

"No estoy diciendo que Reddit sea bueno o malo, o que los pantalones cortos sean buenos o malos", dijo. "Solo digo que el gobierno tiene que intervenir y al menos tratar de abordar la situación para que el resto del mercado no entre en pánico por cuatro acciones que están muy en corto".

La venta en corto es una estrategia en la que los inversores toman prestadas acciones de una acción a un precio determinado con la esperanza de que el valor de mercado caiga por debajo de ese nivel cuando sea el momento de pagar las acciones prestadas.

Algunos de los fondos de cobertura que estaban cortos en GameStop indicaron que habían cerrado sus posiciones. Aun así, Cramer dijo que es necesario que haya más luz solar sobre lo que sucedió en los últimos días. “Los vendedores en corto, averigüemos quién realmente cubrió ese corto ya qué precio. Revelemos algo. Hagamos una investigación del gobierno sobre cómo fue el comercio para que esto no suceda más ", dijo.

Corrección: El cuarto trimestre fiscal de GameStop finaliza el sábado. Una versión anterior decía mal el día.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2021)

estaran todo el finde pidiendo piedad y manipulando


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sabes que existe el after hours y confundes filas con columnas. Termina primaria y luego hablamos. Por tu bien.



La segunda fila quería decir joder, es que me he liao.


----------



## VandeBel (29 Ene 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Me voy un rato a la calle y ya se me ha vuelto a ir esto. Imposible alcanzaros. Aún así puntualizar algunas cosas y aclarar dudas:
> 
> - Algunos sobrestimáis a los hedge funds. Igual acaban ganando alguna batalla, pero la guerra la han perdido. Tienen soldados como Melvin que van a acabar en la morgue, y otros como Point72 o Citadel muy heridos. Y por si fuera poco, algunos de sus comandantes, otrora ignorados para el gran público (Un saludo para Steve Cohen y otro para Ken Griffin) van a acabar muy muy expuestos. Y eso duele.
> 
> ...



Y no crees que el fallo de los retardeds ha sido abarcar demasiados valores. Con Gme y si acaso amc ya lo tenían bien. Bb y Nokia lo están medio controlando los fondos. Quien mucho abarca poco aprieta. 

Los retardeds puede ser que aguanten sin vender porque sudan de ganar pasta en esta guerra. Pero su movimiento se ha visto apoyado por mucha gente que se ha unido para sacar beneficio de esta movida, y en cuálquier momento de subida se pueden incrementar las ventas y maricon el último, y abajo el castillo de naipes.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (29 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Viendo el email acobo de ver este mensaje de IB
> 
> 
> Dear Client,
> ...




Me han mandado la misma carta y yo tampoco tengo opciones que venzan hoy.

Me lo tomo como una amenaza velada ya que tengo 10 acciones de GME que compré para colaborar con todo esto y que doy por perdidas ya que no pienso venderlas.

Están diciéndonos que comprando esas cosas tan peligrosas y volátiles podría ser un delito o causa de expulsión del broker.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Ene 2021)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Jim Cramer de CNBC felicitó el viernes a los comerciantes minoristas que ayudaron a provocar el aumento masivo de las acciones de GameStop, pero aconsejaron que tomen sus ganancias ahora.
> 
> “Toma el jonrón. No vayas por el grand slam. Toma el jonrón. Ya ganaste. Has ganado el juego. Ya terminaste ", dijo Cramer en" Squawk on the Street ".
> 
> ...




Eso que huele es una mezcla de azufre y cinismo.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Ene 2021)

maxkuiper dijo:


> De esto se hará peli amigos.



Yo la vería con gusto, mejor, me iba a verla a un AMC. XD


----------



## Jebediah (29 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Y no crees que el fallo de los retardeds ha sido abarcar demasiados valores. Con Gme y si acaso amc ya lo tenían bien. Bb y Nokia lo están medio controlando los fondos. Quien mucho abarca poco aprieta.
> 
> Los retardeds puede ser que aguanten sin vender porque sudan de ganar pasta en esta guerra. Pero su movimiento se ha visto apoyado por mucha gente que se ha unido para sacar beneficio de esta movida, y en cuálquier momento de subida se pueden incrementar las ventas y maricon el último, y abajo el castillo de naipes.



En a saber qué página de este hilo alguien ha comentado que han lanzado bots en reddit recomendando otros valores para que la gente se dispersara por más valores. El que está claro que no era un bot es el squeez que se comenta de la plata, eso sí que le daría la puntilla al sistema, una puta brutalidad.


----------



## amigos895 (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## maxkuiper (29 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En a saber qué página de este hilo alguien a comentado que han lanzado bots en reddit recomendando otros valores para que la gente se dispersara por más valores. El que está claro que no era un bot es el squeez que se comenta de la plata, eso sí que le daría la puntilla al sistema, una puta brutalidad.




Lo de la plata tendría consecuencias mil veces superiores a GME. Veremos que pasa


----------



## klon (29 Ene 2021)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Lo de la plata tendría consecuencias mil veces superiores a GME. Veremos que pasa



A la plata entraria de una forma u otra mucha mas gente....
Como se de el pistoletazo de salida, hay muchisima gente esperando tan solo por el hecho de ser participe...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Ene 2021)

No conozco la cuenta de Twitter, con pinzas tamaño maxi


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

Todavía no entiendo lo que aparece en la segunda fila de la imagen de las ganancia del sr. Deepfuckingvalue ¿de donde sale ese pastizal?







Por lo que pone son calls a 12$ pero la cantidad de pasta ganada se me escapa.

¿Alguien que sepa del tema?


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Cabrones, te descuidas un par de horas y te pierdes un libro de páginas.

Veo que han aguantado muy bien, 328. De puta madre.

A ver ahora que pasa.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (29 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Todavía no entiendo lo que aparece en la segunda fila de la imagen de las ganancia del sr. Deepfuckingvalue ¿de donde sale ese pastizal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compró contratos Call a 20 céntimos y ahora valen cientos de dólares.

Cada contrato son 100 acciones.
Multiplica.


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Cada contrato son 100 acciones.
> Multiplica.



Aaaaahora lo entiendo todo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (29 Ene 2021)

Lo estás malinterpretando.



> “*Please don’t lose a lot of money on GameStop*,” added the “Mad Money” host.



Intenta evitar grandes pérdidas a los retards. Es un gran tipo en realidad



> Cramer, *who’s being treated in the hospital for a pinched nerve*, said he called into CNBC in hopes of making sure people recognize the potential downside risk in GameStop and other soaring short squeezed stocks.



Además el pobrecito tiene un nervio pinzado por el estrés que le causa no poder especular con las vidas de los pobres. Qué pena me da.


Yo no sé quién asesora a estos subnormales pero cada vez que leo un nuevo intento de recuperar el control del mercado me entran ganas de meter 5K más y aguantarlos a toda costa.


----------



## Kiral (29 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Y no crees que el fallo de los retardeds ha sido abarcar demasiados valores. Con Gme y si acaso amc ya lo tenían bien. Bb y Nokia lo están medio controlando los fondos. Quien mucho abarca poco aprieta.
> 
> Los retardeds puede ser que aguanten sin vender porque sudan de ganar pasta en esta guerra. Pero su movimiento se ha visto apoyado por mucha gente que se ha unido para sacar beneficio de esta movida, y en cuálquier momento de subida se pueden incrementar las ventas y maricon el último, y abajo el castillo de naipes.



No. Nadie de los que están entrando ahora quiere ganar dinero. Su objetivo no es ganar pasta. Es joder a los fondos. Quieren castigarlos por lo que pasó en 2008, por aprovecharse de la gente, por manipularlo todo y ganar dinero a costa del sufrimiento de los demás. Y esa venganza no tiene precio.

Por eso está entrando la gente a poner hasta 400 pavos por acción. Creen que perderán el dinero, y aún así entran. No estás leyendo a la peña aquí? He leído no menos de 5 usuarios diciendo que piensan meter dinero en cuanto puedan. Y como ellos, millones.

Hace tres días ese subforo de reddit tenía 1,8 millones de usuarios. Antes de ayer pasó a 2. Ayer a 4. Hoy son 6. Más del triple. Dispuestos a dejarse el dinero con tal de joder al sistema. Gente poniendo 300 pavos para una acción, sí, pero otros como Justin Sun poniendo 1 millón y llamando en las redes a la insurgencia.

Cientos de miles de personas muy encabronadas con el sistema y engoriladas a tope con lo que leen ahí gastándose a fondo perdido hasta la jodida renta básica.

Esto es sólo el principio, y los fondos lo saben. De ahí el terror (“miedo” se queda corto) que hay. El hecho de haberse saltado las reglas del juego con Robinhood y haberse atrevido a quitarse la careta de esa manera da muestra de lo gordísimo que es lo que está pasando.

Abarcar demasiado? De momento el objetivo principal era Melvin a través de GME y lo están machacando, y con ellos a varios más. Ya veremos cómo acaba la pelea, pero yo no apostaría por el portero de discoteca, sino por los 7 chavales engorilados que le están dando hasta en el carnet de identidad. No lo han tumbado? Puede, pero lo tienen de rodillas y cada vez vienen más a machacarlo.


----------



## gatosaurio (29 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Todavía no entiendo lo que aparece en la segunda fila de la imagen de las ganancia del sr. Deepfuckingvalue ¿de donde sale ese pastizal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tipo lo que tiene no son las acciones, tiene una opción de compra. Puede comprar esa cantidad de acciones a 12$ hasta el día 16 de Abril. La diferencia entre lo que pagó + costes y lo que vale la accioón en el momento en que ejecute el call sería su ganancia.
Veo que te has abierto cuenta y quieres comprar. Sin acritud, viendo que no sabes interpretar algo así, te aconsejo que no metas ni un duro salvo que lo estés tirando al fuego "for the lulz".


----------



## klon (29 Ene 2021)

La locura de GameStop sale cara en España: hasta 6 años de prisión

Ya estan los asustaviejas..... Me dan ganas de comprar algo cuando leo cosas asi.....


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Puede ser que quede en agua de borrajas y coincido contigo en tus mensajes de ayer. Esto no va a ser la tónica habitual ya que lo incorporarán a sus análisis y ya. Esto es un incidente aislado en el que unos pocos cogieron a pie cambiado a un pez gordo con un comportamiento "novedoso".
> La única consecuencia que veo de todo esto es que los fondos intentarán ser más opacos respecto a sus posiciones en corto o, si no pueden ocultarlo, serán más conservadores. Además tendrán a la opinión pública en contra si intentan tirar precios de una empresa basado sólo en especular.
> Ah, y un control férreo de internet y las RRSS, pero eso es otra historia...
> De todas formas, lo bien que nos lo estamos pasando viéndolo desde la barrera no nos lo quita nadie



entro en la conversación con @Nico y compañía respondiendo a este post porque coincido letra por letra.

Y solo para añadir algo que ya he dicho pero me sigue pareciendo lo más importante. Sí, estos chicos pueden hacer un buen roto, pero los profesionales tienen impresora infinita y legisladores a sueldo. Se repara, se blinda la vulnerabildad y p'alante. Eso no quere decir que los retards hayan perdido. Su ojetivo era matar un tiburón o dos y lo van a conseguir. Y algunos, pocos, van a ganar pasta.

Pero lo esencial de todo esto, para mi, lo que me preocuparía si yo fuese un bildelberg, es la constatación de que están sobre un polvorín. Millones de personas dispuestas a perder dinero, algunas dinero que necesitan, sólo por venganza. Eso es inaudito. Por no hablar de miles que hoy y ayer han renunciado a cantidades importantes para ellos (los que podrían haber vendido a 300 lo que compraron a 30) y no lo han hecho. Millones de personas, inteligentes, integradas en el sistema, que pagarían por ver el mundo arder porque ya no se creen la banca, ni la bolsa, ni el dinero, ni la política, ni las elecciones, ni a los jueces ni una mierda, y ademas es la seguna crisis que se les endilga mientras otros ni se enteran y unos pocos se forran con el desastre. Entre las dos crisis, les han robado cualquier posibilidad de prosperidad en sus putas vidas y les han dejado un país en conflicto y prodrido.

No creo que se atrevan a una humillación excesiva, a persecuciones judiciales de retards, ni a limitar demasiado la internet. No de momento. Quizá sí, muy poco a poco, más adelante.

Y otra cosa que no sé como valorar, el tiempo dirá. Creo que el hecho de haber puesto en el radar de todos esos millones de millenials la posibilidad de intervenir en la manipulación de los metales preciosos, sobre todo de la plata, es para el sistema un peligro de otro orden de magnitud. Existencial. 

La constatación de que los planes que tengan, o los reducen, o los humanizam o van a tener que plicarlos por la fuerza bruta. En cualqueir caso no va a ser tan fácil como pensaban. Eso es para mi lo relevante, lo que quedará cunado haya pasado el "evento". 

Por cierto, qué suerte que me ha pillado esta maravilla en una semana de relax y he podido seguirlo de cerca. El lunes empiezo proyecto y ya no habría podido disfrutarlo así. Saludos!


----------



## malvado (29 Ene 2021)

klon dijo:


> La locura de GameStop sale cara en España: hasta 6 años de prisión
> 
> Ya estan los asustaviejas..... Me dan ganas de comprar algo cuando leo cosas asi.....



Y una mierda. Lo de los retarded es manipulación pero lo del fondo de ponerse corto en más del 100% no lo es. Eso es "libre mercado"

Manipulación ¿por qué? ¿por comprar acciones legal y públicamente?

Que se metan por culo sus avisos a navegantes


----------



## Indignado (29 Ene 2021)

Lo de la plata solo por mencionar que debería ser el siguiente objetivo ya subio un 5% , encima los medios parecen que quieren ayudar a la causa :

Los foreros de Reddit acechan el mercado de la plata tras su 'histórico' paso por GameStop


----------



## Kluster (29 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> El tipo lo que tiene no son las acciones, tiene una opción de compra. Puede comprar esa cantidad de acciones a 12$ hasta el día 16 de Abril. La diferencia entre lo que pagó + costes y lo que vale la accioón en el momento en que ejecute el call sería su ganancia.
> Veo que te has abierto cuenta y quieres comprar. Sin acritud, viendo que no sabes interpretar algo así, te aconsejo que no metas ni un duro salvo que lo estés tirando al fuego "for the lulz".



Eso lo entendía, lo que no sabía era que cada opción cubria 100 títulos como explicó otro forero más arriba.

Si meto el lunes será for the lulz, por supuesto.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (29 Ene 2021)

klon dijo:


> La locura de GameStop sale cara en España: hasta 6 años de prisión
> 
> Ya estan los asustaviejas..... Me dan ganas de comprar algo cuando leo cosas asi.....



Que mas da si total ya estamos casi encarcelados sin haber hecho nada


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

klon dijo:


> La locura de GameStop sale cara en España: hasta 6 años de prisión
> 
> Ya estan los asustaviejas..... Me dan ganas de comprar algo cuando leo cosas asi.....



Que me digan como pueden acusar de manipulación a un pequeño inversor, que probablemente no mueva la cotización ni un céntimo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Ene 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> No. Nadie de los que están entrando ahora quiere ganar dinero. Su objetivo no es ganar pasta. Es joder a los fondos. Quieren castigarlos por lo que pasó en 2008, por aprovecharse de la gente, por manipularlo todo y ganar dinero a costa del sufrimiento de los demás. Y esa venganza no tiene precio.
> 
> Por eso está entrando la gente a poner hasta 400 pavos por acción. Creen que perderán el dinero, y aún así entran. No estás leyendo a la peña aquí? He leído no menos de 5 usuarios diciendo que piensan meter dinero en cuanto puedan. Y como ellos, millones.
> 
> ...



Me ha gustado lo del portero, me has traido recuerdos de la infancia, concretamente el dia en el que unos 6 o 7 chavales como bien has dicho machacaron a dos porteros bastante chulos, de esto haran 17 años por lo menos.

Les metieron tal tunda que esos porteros dejaban entrar a esos chavales y a sus conocidos gratis sin esperar cola mientras todos miraban con envidia a esos nuevos dioses, esto es lo malo que si te pasan a vip por que los porteros deciden que no quieren mas palizas igual los chavales acaban siendo parte del sistema.

Aquello fue mitico un amigo quitandose la correa del cinturon para darle a uno de los porteros en el culo mientras ya claudicaban.

Ademas de la paliza fue el espectaculo que se monto y que todo el mundo vio. jojojo


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Lo de la plata solo por mencionar que debería ser el siguiente objetivo ya subio un 5% , encima los medios parecen que quieren ayudar a la causa :
> 
> Los foreros de Reddit acechan el mercado de la plata tras su 'histórico' paso por GameStop



Están informando sin entender la magnitud de lo que ocurriría


----------



## Jebediah (30 Ene 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No conozco la cuenta de Twitter, con pinzas tamaño maxi



ZeroEdge también lo ha puesto, pero como ese sin link alguna.


----------



## Perchas (30 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Eso es lo que había abierto en opciones de compra a 320, que es un buen pellizco. A niveles más bajos, que también han acabado “In the Money”, había entre 70.000 y 90.000 opciones más, de 7 a 9 millones de acciones. Solo hay 48 millones de acciones en circulación.
> Bastantes estarían cubiertas, pero otras muchas no. Y añade a la dificultad general de Melvin para cerrar sus cortos en acciones, que es donde está lo gordo.
> Citadel es demasiado grande para que lo tumbe GME. Griffin y Cohen debería haber dejado caer a Melvin y perder el bilión o dos que tenía invertidos ahí. Pero lo rescataron, y luego empezaron a hacer trampas para no perder, y ahora están enfangados y en una batalla personal con una manada de simios locos y con todo el mundo deseando que pierdan.
> Ya sabemos que todo esto acabará en una hoguera de los inocentes, pero Dios, qué espectáculo tan glorioso.



Un placer Miss Marple volver a verle por aqui, ¡¡ no me dira usted que esto es la mejor diversión que ha podido pasar despues del timovirus a los que nos tienen acostumbrado ya un año y repetitivo como la morcilla!!.

Hacerle a usted salir de la topera ha sido un gran hito, al nivel de los GameBoys.

Saludos afectuosos


----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558601
> 
> 
> 
> EL LUNES ENTRO AMIGOS




No se puede entrar en el after hours?

Yo también voy a comprar al menos 1.
Hay que participar en esta locura, que por supuesto, tiene método


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> si es verdad que los cortos los tienen que cerrar hoy, supongo que estarán reuniendo garantías para asumir la pérdida, pero con el orgullo tan herido no me extrañaría que de alguna manera los volvieran a abrir la semana que viene aún pagando de más



Abrir nuevos cortos. Es la segunda vez que lo leo, la otra era Nico diciendo quepodrían cubrirse así. Pero no lo acabo de pillar.

¿Cómo van a hacer nuevos cortos ahora? ¿Cuándo? ¿A qué precio? ¿Quién aceptaría estar al otro lado? 

Es decir, una vez pase el showdown, a 400, 700, o a 10.000, Melvin se come el marrón. ok. Las acciones van a volver a su valor en caída libre, eso lo sabe todo el mundo, así que, pasado el squeeze, nadie va a comprar esas acciones por encima de su valor real de $20.

¿O os referís a que acabado el squeeze, van a volver a empezar a mandar cortos contra GME otra vez? Podría ser, pero no veo el pelotazo.


----------



## gatosaurio (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Están informando sin entender la magnitud de lo que ocurriría



Puedes hacer un resumen de dos líneas de la situación de la plata? Por desgracia no estoy muy puesto en el tema metales


----------



## Knabenschiessen (30 Ene 2021)

klon dijo:


> A la plata entraria de una forma u otra mucha mas gente....
> Como se de el pistoletazo de salida, hay muchisima gente esperando tan solo por el hecho de ser participe...



Hay varios puntos importantes aquí ...estáis pensando en trading con índices o derivados referenciados a la plata, pero lo bueno de la plata es que es un bien FÍSICO. Tiene multitud de aplicaciones industriales, es cada vez más escasa y su precio se ha manipulado a la baja para ayudar a mantener alto el valor del USD y evitar que la gente se diera cuenta que es solo papel del vater.

Por último la plata puede almacenarse, guardarse en lugar seguro. Y no es trading. Para gente como yo que tenemos prohibido hacer trading, es perfecto para unirnos a la ola. Nadie me impide comprar 10 kilos de plata y guardarlos en una caja de seguridad, 8000 mortadelos con la cotización actual. Y la CNMV y sus amenazas se van a tomar por culo. No estoy negociando valores, compro metales para un día de estos hacerme una cajita de plata decorativa en casa..., que vengan a denunciarme esos hijos de puta por tener un hobby y comprar materiales.

Voy a mirar lo que se cuenta en reddit acerca de la plata y tomó una decisión la semana que viene. No de si invertir o no, sino de cuanto estamos hablando. kilos. Y eso si que será un HOLD de manual.

Algunas opiniones de gente que siguen los mercados de metales y están cabreados como monas de la manipulación del mercado de la,plata:


RealMoney
21 hours ago

Even if they are able to push it (silver) above $50 it would still be undervalued.

rabid ninja

RealMoney
3 hours ago

Exactly. Silver comes out of the ground about 10 times the rate of gold so it should be about 1/10 the price of gold. Especially given the multitude of industrial uses silver has. I was reading there actually talking about putting it into milk cartons to help milk keep from spoiling lol. The only reason silver isn't at least 10% of the price of gold is because of manipulation. I mean I don't mind I like getting cheap silver and I wouldn't mind getting it for $5 an ounce like the good old days but we all know that the price it's selling for is not the real value of an ounce of silver
Reply

M
michaelstl
22 hours ago

With silver there is some downside protection with tremendous upside possibilities. Gold is trading near it's all time high, however, silver is about 50% from it's all time high. There is a shortage of silver and it looks like it should rise substantially this year. Many believe that it has been held down by the big banks etc. (manipulated) GLTA
21 hours ago

Don't think you've really caught on to the exercise Sammy boy. The collective "amateurs" did in fact create the present rise in silver which at last look was roughly $1.26 by Markets end. *Since the last great breakout for silver which was actually early 2011 when it reached $49.00 US, the swaps aka the Bullion Banks have monkey-hammered the true "price" of gold and silver continually on behalf of the Central Banks. These insidious and fraudulent criminals, have done so for the express purpose of making the debased USD look less inflated than it actually is, which would be disastrous for this ever weakening fiat currency.* This has been proven and reported on ad nauseum so we don't have to speculate upon PM's manipulation whatsoever. If these so-called amateurs, that can make established Hedge Fund's soil they're pants and lose millions, were to set their sights on ANY other company or institution, they could make it do anything they wanted. At some point the constant paper dumps at 8:30 am mostly every day will cease when the famous 8 bullion banks that are stuck with all those silver shorts finally pay up and settle them once and for all. At a BIG loss. But now the LBMA and Comex must be looking at each other with nervous glances wondering when and where the shoe will drop next.


----------



## Indignado (30 Ene 2021)

No , en resumen quieren comprar un gran volumen de plata y después exigir su entrega física ; por si no lo sabes gracias al "papel plata" este metal sufre la reserva fraccionaria , se negocia un volumen de plata en los mercados que no existe.


----------



## Kluster (30 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Para gente como yo que tenemos prohibido hacer trading


----------



## JimTonic (30 Ene 2021)

estoy leyendo todo avidamente con un un vinito reserva de familia, que es algo petulante pero no es caro 13 euros la botella y un purito quai-dorsay habano, este algo mas caro, porque es edicion limitada envejecida (aprovechar ahora que aun la marca sigue siendo cubana que ahora han libertado comercialmente la marca y no sabemos a donde ira), este es un poco mas caro  

lo dicho, por los "retrasados" y por todos ustedes , yo no he hecho nada que estoy lejos de la bolsa, 


holldd, holddd, thooo deeee mooonnnnnn


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Puedes hacer un resumen de dos líneas de la situación de la plata? Por desgracia no estoy muy puesto en el tema metales



Sin ironía en el artículo lo explican bien, pero en resumen es un bien tangible, es algo que existe y que no puedes inventarte, no puedes imprimir plata. Además la plata se utiliza para un montón de aplicaciones industriales. La hostia podría ser redonda a nivel mundial si suben el precio.


----------



## randomizer (30 Ene 2021)

klon dijo:


> La locura de GameStop sale cara en España: hasta 6 años de prisión
> 
> Ya estan los asustaviejas..... Me dan ganas de comprar algo cuando leo cosas asi.....



Sí, estaría cachondo ver cómo meten en la cárcel a, digamos, 100.000 tíos de un foro que se ponen de acuerdo para hacer algo así...


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (30 Ene 2021)

La única posibilidad de que los fondos salgan con "vida" es que la empresa haga un offering de millones de acciones a X $, lo cual sería una decepción y una traición para los retails


----------



## klon (30 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> No , en resumen quieren comprar un gran volumen de plata y después exigir su entrega física ; por si no lo sabes gracias al "papel plata" este metal sufre la reserva fraccionaria , se negocia un volumen de plata en los mercados que no existe.



De momento solo he escuchado que han empezado a comprar acciones del ETF SLV, que es eso un ETF que replica el indice, pero como compren futuros entonces si que puede exigir que te den el lingote.....

Aqui en europa no podemos acceder a los ETF usanos por la puta regulacion para que compremos los mierda etf europeos, y nos tendremos que valer de futuros, opciones y demas....

A ver la semana que viene.....


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> yo he pensado lo mismo unos posts más atrás
> 
> un acuerdo entre el fondo y la empresa, y pum, ampliación de capital
> 
> ...



Otra cosa que no acabo de entender y tiro de foro, ya que estamos y me sois tan amables.

¿Puede una empresa hacer una apliación de capital a $20 por cada nueva acción cuando las acciones ya existentes están a $400? Si se puede, es un robo a los accionistas demasiado fácl. No puede ser.

Y que lo hagan cuando el squeeze ha pasado y la acción ha vuelto a sus $20 normales, ya no neutraliza nada.

¿?


----------



## klon (30 Ene 2021)

Yo creo que lo que tienen miedo es que forocarros y burbuja organicen una de estas......


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Compró un paquete de 50k en 2019, lo explican en un video que se puso en el hilo.


----------



## klon (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Otra cosa que no acabo de entender y tiro de foro, ya que estamos y me sois tan amables.
> 
> ¿Puede una empresa hacer una apliación de capital a $20 por cada nueva acción cuando las acciones ya existentes están a $400? Si se puede, es un robo a los accionistas demasiado fácl. No puede ser.
> 
> ...



PAra eso tendrian que hacer unsplit o desdoblamiento.


----------



## Honkler (30 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Para gente como yo que tenemos prohibido hacer trading, es perfecto para unirnos a la ola.



Tenemos un golfillo entre nosotros


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

klon dijo:


> PAra eso tendrian que hacer unsplit o desdoblamiento.



¿Y? Eso solo significa que tu x% de GME se ha reducido, pero ha aumentado el capital de GME así que te quedas como estás en cuanto al valor de tus acciones. Si no fuese así los accionistas nunca aceptarían desdoblamientos. Otra cosa es que pierdas control sobre la companía porque tu % se ha reducido, pero aquí nadie quiere tomar control de GME. Es pura especulación bursatil.

Vamos, que sigo sin entender porqué se dice por ahí que una estrategia defensiva podría ser una ampliación de capital. No entiendo cómo, ni cuándo ni a qué precio, ni quién compraría a qué precio. Y no he podido leer nigún esquema simplificado, como cuando te explican el mecanismo de "cortos" que lo explcan estupendamente con ejemplos sencillos.


----------



## klon (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Y? Eso solo significa que tu x% de GME se ha reducido, pero ha aumentado el capital de GME así que te quedas como estás en cuanto al valor de tus acciones. Si no fuese así los accionistas nunca aceptarían desdoblamientos. Otra cosa es que pierdas control sobre la companía porque tu % se ha reducido, pero aquí nadie quiere tomar control de GME. Es pura especulación bursatil.
> 
> Vamos, que sigo sin entender porqué se dice por ahí que una estrategia defensiva podría ser una ampliación de capital. No entiendo cómo, ni cuándo ni a qué precio, ni quién compraría a qué precio. Y no he podido leer nigún esquema simplificado, como cuando te explican el mecanismo de "cortos" que lo explcan estupendamente con ejemplos sencillos.



Para sacar una AK a 20$ por accion, primero tendrian que desdoblar las acciones, o sea tu tienes 1 accion que vale 200, despues del split tendras 10 a 20$ y eso no se hace en 2 dias. Indudablemente despues de la AK el % de los accionistas actuales seria mas bajo.


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Hay varios puntos importantes aquí ...estáis pensando en trading con índices o derivados referenciados a la plata, pero lo bueno de la plata es que es un bien FÍSICO. Tiene multitud de aplicaciones industriales, es cada vez más escasa y su precio se ha manipulado a la baja para ayudar a mantener alto el valor del USD y evitar que la gente se diera cuenta que es solo papel del vater.
> 
> por último la plata almacenarse, guardarse en lugar seguro. Y no es trading. Para gente como yo que tenemos prohibido hacer trading, es perfecto para unirnos a la ola. Nadie me impide comprar 10 kilos de plata y guardarlos en una caja de seguridad, 8000 mortadelos con la cotización actual. Y la CNMV y sus amenazas se van a tomar por culo. No estoy negociando valores, compro metales para un día de estos hacerme una cajita de plata decorativa en casa..., que vengan a denunciarme esos hijos de puta por tener un hobby y comprar materiales.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor de esto es que la plata está barata porque merecería estar a 1/10 con el oro. Pero es que el oro también está barato!!!!
Más con la cantidad de dolares que se han impreso este 2020, creo que era el 25% del total en toda la historia.


----------



## Indignado (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Y? Eso solo significa que tu x% de GME se ha reducido, pero ha aumentado el capital de GME así que te quedas como estás en cuanto al valor de tus acciones. Si no fuese así los accionistas nunca aceptarían desdoblamientos. Otra cosa es que pierdas control sobre la companía porque tu % se ha reducido, pero aquí nadie quiere tomar control de GME. Es pura especulación bursatil.
> 
> Vamos, que sigo sin entender porqué se dice por ahí que una estrategia defensiva podría ser una ampliación de capital. No entiendo cómo, ni cuándo ni a qué precio, ni quién compraría a qué precio. Y no he podido leer nigún esquema simplificado, como cuando te explican el mecanismo de "cortos" que lo explcan estupendamente con ejemplos sencillos.



Si llega a pasar eso sera en mercado OTC para dar acciones baratitas sin que se entere nadie de tal robo .


----------



## D_M (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> *Hold Paco, Hold.*



Que cabrón, lo que me he reído.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (30 Ene 2021)

Os paso la banda sonora del show de esta semana:


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

¿Pero cómo vas mandar cortos ahora, si todo el mundo sabe que la cotización es una locura propia de un duelo a muerte?

Para ponerte en corto tienes que pedir prestadas las acciones y venderlas. ¿A quién se las pides? Está loco si te las deja sabiendo que es inminente el desplome. ¿A quién se las vendes? 

Los cortos funcionan cuando tú crees que un valor va a caer y encuentras a otros que no lo tienen tan claro. Uno te deja la acción y otro te la compra. Si todo el mundo sabe el resultado, no hay apuesta posible.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (30 Ene 2021)

Con respecto a la plata leed esto por favor.

No es tan sencillo. Es un mercado gigantesco, y ya no es que vayan a quebrar empresas que están apalancadas con dicho metal, sino que provocaría una HIPERNFLACIÓN MUNDIAL sin precedentes.

La queja es que durante años se ha ido abriendo una brecha entre la plata y el oro. En la antigüedad su ratio era del 1:10 (siglo XIX) y en la naturaleza se encuentra en proporción 1:8 respecto al oro. En el siglo XXI ya tenemos un ratio artificial de 1:100 aprox. o casi.

Es decir, hay mucha especulación con ella. Nos han ido escondiendo los billetitos impresos bajo la propiedad en papelitos de este metal. Que por cierto en España se grava con un 21% de IVA. HDLGP. Si se ataca a eso se libera una inflación del copón. Es un bien que puede exigir entrega física y no hay manera de falsearlo con impresoras. Cidatel puede llamar a un pez gordo para que lo rescate con dinero impreso y solicitar mil enjuagues judiciales... pero un metal precioso si no se tiene requiere abrir una mina, y no es tan fácil...






> _Here is the longer DD for the short squeeze case for SLV, a follow-up from my shorter post a few hours ago.
> First things first, *don't do this until the GME rise is done.* Lets conquer one market at a time. I am long GME but am going long SLV immediately after. Then again each person is an individual and that needs to be made clear as well.
> *If you just want to know what to buy skip to the end*
> I present 2 investment DDs in this post, the short squeeze and the fundamentals. If you want to see what to buy
> ...



*Final Comment:* I have personally traded through many (most) commodity based crises, and even knowing what I do about what can happen- the Gamestop debacle is very scary because if they (whoever they are) let it go this far, then things are broken and/or their reaction to the next event may be even harsher than one can imagine. Markets as price discovery and valuation tools are worthless in a world where asset valuations absorb all inflationary forces and markets do not self clear. The market is resetting.
This is a serial problem and a reflection of market structure and policy, not assets or traders. It is not a silver squeeze or a GameStop squeeze. It is a market seeking the path of least resistance based on years of bad decisions by our leaders. That path might be asset hyperinflation to better reflect the money supply situation
That's it. Good Luck

VBL


----------



## McNulty (30 Ene 2021)

Based


----------



## JulaiRastrez (30 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Os paso la banda sonora del show de esta semana:



1:04 Donald Trump for President 2000 (desde versión pija).
2:33 Biden como una marioneta...


----------



## klon (30 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Con respecto a la plata leed esto por favor.
> 
> No es tan sencillo. Es un mercado gigantesco, y ya no es que vayan a quebrar empresas que están apalancadas con dicho metal, sino que provocaría una HIPERNFLACIÓN MUNDIAL sin precedentes.
> 
> ...



Que el mercado es gigantesco se sabe, pero como se unan retards de muchos sitios nos vamos a reir......

Lo del iva es de traca, igual que es que aqui solo puedes meter dinero en ETF paco de mierda de europa que son 4, nada de fuera (para protegernos claro)

Lo de la inflaccion ya veremos, igual hasta interesa a los bobiernos.....

PD: mañana tengo que ir a cornella, si tengo tiempo igual compro unas monediallas en el andolano, por hacer algo......la plata en bits para la semana que viene si consigo abrir degiro.


----------



## Desencantado (30 Ene 2021)

Cabrones, que me van a echar del bloque por las carcajadas a la 1 de la madrugada!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Que me digan como pueden acusar de manipulación a un pequeño inversor, que probablemente no mueva la cotización ni un céntimo.



Pone la noticia, que es el texto que sigue al titular clickbait, que en caso de haberse lucrado en más de 150k leypos. Pero siembra miedo que algo queda, y la tranquilidad que le dan al boomer con sus SAN "sabiendo" que la CNMV vigila las finanzas mundiales para su langostera tranquilidad.


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Dejo esto por aquí.


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> es cojonuda, también está margin call, que es desde el punto de vista de un banco de inversión que se va al guano.



Margin Call bien, sin tirar cohetes pero bien. Lo que pasa es que está muy simplificado todo, y contado desde un solopunto de vista. Película comercial, tampoco puedes pedir algo denso.

Donde mejor cuentan la trastienda del crack de 2008 es en el documental "Inside Job". Ese sí que llena el morbo de un burbujarra. Con algunos de los personajes reales hablando. A alguno le hacen un "Salvados".


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2021)

Bueno, ya he llegado al final, y me pierdo en cosas técnicas que contáis, pero si los chavales en Reddit están contentos, es que ha salido bien. Eso ya me vale.

Por cierto, yo también estoy de acuerdo en que no son tan chavales, he leido bastantes comentarios de retards quemados desde el 2008. En particular hay una historia de uno con su padre echando mano de la despensa de emergencia que explica muchas cosas.

Es que nos han robado y les han robado los mejores años de nuestras vidas, coño ya! Es normal que pasara esto!


----------



## Kluster (30 Ene 2021)

¿Hay alguna manera "buena" de invertir en plata no física como los ETFs, compañías mineras y tal o no es buena idea?


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pone la noticia, que es el texto que sigue al titular clickbait, que en caso de haberse lucrado en más de 150k leypos. Pero siembra miedo que algo queda, y la tranquilidad que le dan al boomer con sus SAN "sabiendo" que la CNMV vigila las finanzas mundiales para su langostera tranquilidad.



Paco, acusado de manipulación de mercado por comprar 3000€ en acciones. Vamos, no me jodas  
Si da la casualidad que en ese momento entran otros inversores, la acción sube, y consigo más de 150.000 no es culpa mía, no puedo manipular nada con tan poco capital.


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2021)

Todos tranquilos, Elizabeth Warren ha a parecido y va a poner orden en todo esto. Hay que acabar con la especulación...de los pequeños accionistas, los short sellers pueden seguir a lo suyo.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Todos tranquilos, Elizabeth Warren ha a parecido y va a poner orden en todo esto. Hay que acabar con la especulación...de los pequeños accionistas, los short sellers pueden seguir a lo suyo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558741



Los manipuladores del mercado en contra de que se manipule el mercado. Encima diciendo que esto perjudica a GameStop, cuando si no se hubiera vendido en corto el 140% de las acciones nada de esto habría pasado.


----------



## Desencantado (30 Ene 2021)

Han quitado los racks de servidores para meter la morterada.


----------



## Kluster (30 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Todos tranquilos, Elizabeth Warren ha a parecido y va a poner orden en todo esto. Hay que acabar con la especulación...de los pequeños accionistas, los short sellers pueden seguir a lo suyo.



Warren... no podía ser mas apropiado el apellido.


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2021)

_La ex comisionada de la SEC, Laura Unger, compara el short Squeeze con el 6 de enero en el Capitolio_

No le falta razón...


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Todos tranquilos, Elizabeth Warren ha a parecido y va a poner orden en todo esto. Hay que acabar con la especulación...de los pequeños accionistas, los short sellers pueden seguir a lo suyo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558741




No seria muy productivo para la nueva administracion democrata una caida pronunciada de las bolsas a menos de un mes de asumir


----------



## Hermoso Raton (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558728
> 
> 
> Dejo esto por aquí.




curioso curriculum, no es economista sino abogado y estuvo en política antes que en banca. El típico caso de puerta giratoria.

Pero el jugo está en sus primeros pasos profesionales antes de la política, siendo empleado de la Carnegie endowment (deep state) y el center for american progress de John Pizz... ehem digo, Podesta (deep pedo-satanic)


----------



## Perchas (30 Ene 2021)

Sobre la Plata diré para los foreros recientes, que un forero abrió el melón de la Plata allá por 2007, el se iba a Bruselas un par de años antes con la mochila y la traía llena de onzas compradas a 300 ptas cada una, (a eso de 1.80 €). Acumulo cientos de kilos, aquello fue el pistoletazo de salida y algunos compramos a 8,00 US$ en USA sin IVA ni leches y a 12,00 € en Alemania o Bélgica con el 7% de IVA, además arrasamos con las monedas de plata de 12 € que el metal intrínseco en aquella época valían 17,00, ahora la misma moneda de nueva acuñación tiene un valor de 30,00.

Arrasamos los bancos de España de Asturias, Palma, Córdoba, Madrid, etc hasta que las agotamos y eso que solo vendían 100 por cabeza, asique en Palma por ejemplo iban unos amigos con tres de familia y ala, 300 de 12 a la buchaca, las siguientes eran de 20,00 y ya no interesaba, era mejor las Philarmonicas, Marples o Eagles Usa.

A uno que le gusta la arqueología romana como a mi, te hace aprender lecciones que son impagables, la plata siempre ha estado desde hace dos milenios hasta hace un siglo a un valor de 7:1 respecto al Oro y por arte de birlibirloque los trileros estos de las finanzas modernas decidieron que pasaaa a ser 90:1 y eso tarde o temprano volverá a sus orígenes o mas bien sea al contrario pues es mas escasa que el oro

P:S, Yo también me hice un juramento de nunca tardear, y no es porque me saliera alguna vez mal, es que solo compraba chicharros a 0,20 céntimos para divertirme, y siempre rescataban a esos chicharros y algo quedaba. Preferí los metales,

Ya les contare una lección que di a una nueva gacela que se quería hacer inversor en esto e iba a "to meter", lección que aprendí de este foro de tanto leer a los gurues que hay por aquí que son muchos y buenos.


----------



## JulaiRastrez (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Margin Call bien, sin tirar cohetes pero bien. Lo que pasa es que está muy simplificado todo, y contado desde un solopunto de vista. Película comercial, tampoco puedes pedir algo denso.
> 
> Donde mejor cuentan la trastienda del crack de 2008 es en el documental "Inside Job". Ese sí que llena el morbo de un burbujarra. Con algunos de los personajes reales hablando. A alguno le hacen un "Salvados".



Cuente también con Too Big to Fail. Me gustó más que Inside Job y es mucho mejor que Margin Call.


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Evidentemente compran y venden online en steam y mil sitios mas... pero un menor puede legalmente comprar acciones?



Son igual de "niños" rata que nosotros.

Tampoco son retarded ni autistas.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Ene 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> En fin...
> Cien pavetes de fiat y el resto sacado de BTC, realmente he metido beneficio del abuelo, y puede que le estemos haciendo el caldo gordo a algún fondo enorme, pero con lo que se sabe a día de hoy, encantado de tocar las pelotas.
> Y desde el lunes bien atento, a ver qué pasa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558668





ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> En fin...
> Cien pavetes de fiat y el resto sacado de BTC, realmente he metido beneficio del abuelo, y puede que le estemos haciendo el caldo gordo a algún fondo enorme, pero con lo que se sabe a día de hoy, encantado de tocar las pelotas.
> Y desde el lunes bien atento, a ver qué pasa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558668



Que broker estas usando?


----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Cómo van a hacer nuevos cortos ahora? ¿Cuándo? ¿A qué precio? ¿Quién aceptaría estar al otro lado?
> 
> Es decir, una vez pase el showdown, a 400, 700, o a 10.000, Melvin se come el marrón. ok. Las acciones van a volver a su valor en caída libre, eso lo sabe todo el mundo, así que, pasado el squeeze, nadie va a comprar esas acciones por encima de su valor real de $20.
> 
> ¿O os referís a que acabado el squeeze, van a volver a empezar a mandar cortos contra GME otra vez? Podría ser, pero no veo el pelotazo.




Esta tarde algún conforero ha enlazado este canal, y me lo he puesto de fondo, y en algún momento de las casi 8 horas de vídeo el amigo Bruce dice que los fondos nunca descansan, que por supuesto algunos están haciendo nuevos cortos






Jajaja, sí, parece que quieren prevenir antes que curar, y ya han empezado la enésima campaña de propaganda y aterrorizamiento.

Qué delito hemos cometido, salvo el reírnos con las locuras de los retarded y darnos cuenta de que también somos retarded?
Recordemos que entre las eximentes completas de responsabilidad penal del CP español está la incapacidad mental, y todos somos retardeds, de los profundos además.

No golpee la masa, Señoría...jaja.

Esta historia es un rayo de luz en la monotonía histérica y cobarde del coronavirus.
Esta historia es ORO PURO. 
Que se queden con sus periodistas de mierda poniendo cara de intensos y de indignados mientras cuentan que unos chavales estaban de botellón, o que alguien ha quedado para follar con un desconocido, o alguna otra historia de asustaviejas e hipocondríacos


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Es otro tipo de vulnerabilidad.


----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2021)

_[–]Macismyname 1325 puntos hace una hora
Bought a second share at the dip yesterday.
*My powers have doubled since we last met*

[–]todellagi 552 puntos hace una hora 
Twice the pride, double the HOLD

[–]RedditUserBad 171 puntos hace 32 minutos
God gave me two hands, and I will hold a share in each, as He would. Amen.

[–]LandonIsVeryLazy 51 puntos hace 25 minutos 
This is the way

[–]BirdPerson03 14 puntos hace 22 minutos 
Amen. Respect_


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (30 Ene 2021)

He recopilado unos *números de 2015* para que os hagáis una idea de lo que está pasando.

EE.UU. tiene aproximadamente el 80% de los fondos de inversión mundiales. 446/634 de los megafondos mundiales se comercializan allí (aquellos con más de 2.000 millones). *El tamaño medio de un fondo era de 19.000 millones *que es justo la dimensión de empresas como Citadel (que ronda los 30.000 millones ahora). En Europa como curiosidad ese tamaño medio baja a la mitad.

Se dijo el pasado miércoles cuando llegó a $100 la acción que de tener que hacer frente Melvin a cerrar posiciones le costaría el rescate 2750 millones de $. De unas pérdidas el lunes de 4.000 millones hemos pasado a hoy viernes de 15.000. Ahora los avalistas Point72 y Citadel van a comerse la tostada. NO creían que el asunto se inflamaría tanto a primeros de semana cuando apenas había revuelo mediático. Estaban convencidos de que era una cuestión simplemente de tamaño y enmendar la plana llamando al primo de zumosol. Entraron a saco como cuervos por ganar 1.000-2000 millones.

Pero es que Citadel, uno de los osos que se han echado al monte, es el 7º fondo de los 446 que os digo más grandes y el 9º del mundo. El otro oso es Point72 con 17.000 millones. Es decir, que son peces gordos, gordos que pueden caer por culpa de una empresa minúscula como es GameStop. Algo ridículo.

Por unos cochinos millones aceptaron heredar una posición (no sabemos si inyectaron el dinero a Melvin o directamente tomaron el control de las acciones el jueves en el pico de bajada) que partía de un error téorico imperdonable al tener un 140% sobre la masa accionarial en cortos, y lo que es peor, echar la bola a rodar porque se creían que iban a dar fuerte después de la fuga pretendida. Lo de ayer fue síntoma de desesperación, haciendo saltar paralelamente otro escándalo (el de Robinhood), y lo de hoy un trago amargo de ver como la apertura de la bolsa y la resistencia REAL en los 300$ durante las 6h30 horas de sesión han confirmado que se les ha pillado en pantalones cortos en pleno invierno.


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Todos tranquilos, Elizabeth Warren ha a parecido y va a poner orden en todo esto. Hay que acabar con la especulación...de los pequeños accionistas, los short sellers pueden seguir a lo suyo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558741



Esta era la que iba a controlar a las tecnológicas...

Creo que se empieza a ver lo que realmente era...el caballo de Troya de Wall Street en al guerra futura que se avecina del viejo poder, el financiero, contra el nuevo, las tecnológicas, por el poder.


----------



## INE (30 Ene 2021)

Esto puede sentar un precedente. Que millones de personas anónimas coordinadas puedan hacer algo asī
tiene que estar acojonando a más de
uno. Imaginaos unos pocos millones
de chinos uniéndose a la fiesta.

I was here. Hold motherfuckers.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ene 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Que broker estas usando?




Ninety Nine, española, aunque se pasa de sencillita.
Eso sí, funciona guay y en media hora ya estás listo. De comisiones entiendo que bien.

Edit y añado más info:

Es a través de una app para smartphone, Android en mi caso.

HIce una transferencia instantánea está mañana(1€ de comisión de mi banco), 12 euros para probar cómo iba la copla y que acabaron siendo una AMC.
Tardó unos 20 minutos.

HIce otra transferencia a media tarde y tardó unos 3 minutos.

Tienes que comprar acciones por enteros.

AL abrir a las 15:30h la NYSE, funcionó dos minutos y petó unos cuatro minutos, y luego toda la tarde con normalidad.


No tuve problema alguno en pillar la GME.


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


>


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Todos tranquilos, Elizabeth Warren ha a parecido y va a poner orden en todo esto. Hay que acabar con la especulación...de los pequeños accionistas, los short sellers pueden seguir a lo suyo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558741





Decipher dijo:


> _La ex comisionada de la SEC, Laura Unger, compara el short Squeeze con el 6 de enero en el Capitolio_
> 
> No le falta razón...




Bueno, por fin se van atreviendo a posicionarse. Pensé que tardarían más. La AOC todo el ,undo sabe que está chalada. La dejan hacer el núero y listo. Si acaso le dejan salir con la cabeza del jefe de Malvin en una pica y que se atribuya ella la victoria. Con eso llegará.

A partir de esta semana en todos los medios se acabó lo de David contra Goliath y empezaremos a leer sobre el fascismo latente en la web oscura. Algo very dangerous to our democracies, ya sabemos.
Al tiempo.


----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2021)

He estado echando un ojo a esto:

/r/wallstreetbets metrics (wallstreetbets)


En 4 días *se han sumado* *3 millones y medio de usuarios*, obviamente por el tema GME. Y aunque entres por curiosidad, por las risas, por un punto de envidia o avaricia...da igual, la comunidad influye sobre ti y te abduce en mayor o menor medida.
*Son 5.619.000 usuarios*...es mucha munición para un número de acciones bastante reducido.

Yo no descarto los 1000$ por acción


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


>


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (30 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En a saber qué página de este hilo alguien a comentado que han lanzado bots en reddit recomendando otros valores para que la gente se dispersara por más valores. El que está claro que no era un bot es el squeez que se comenta de la plata, eso sí que le daría la puntilla al sistema, una puta brutalidad.



Un Short Squeeze en metales preciosos desenmascaria la inflación oculta, el hecho de que todo el dinero impreso se este yendo al mundo de la inversión porque la economía productiva esta moribunda con respiración asistida.


----------



## lectorina (30 Ene 2021)

La jodida revolución de los memes. Que se jodan.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (30 Ene 2021)

Cromwell no ejecutará al Rey Carlos I, no seais ingenuos, eso es sagrao...

Fouquier-Tinville no pedirá la pena de muerte para Maria Antonieta, no seais ingenuos, eso es sagrao...


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 558728
> 
> 
> Dejo esto por aquí.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (30 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> Esto puede sentar un precedente. Que millones de personas anónimas coordinadas puedan hacer algo asī
> tiene que estar acojonando a más de
> uno. *Imaginaos unos pocos millones
> de chinos uniéndose a la fiesta.*
> ...



No se si alguien se ha percatado de lo siguiente

Ahora mismo (Rusia solo es potencia militar) hay dos potencias económicas en el mundo

USA es la potencia FINANCIERA INTERNACIONAL (salvo en temas de alta tecnologia , casi toda su potencia INDUSTRIAL es para consumo doméstico)

CHINA es la potencia INDUSTRIAL INTERNACIONAL (auxiliada por maquinaria especializada alemana y japonesa) pero apenas tiene potencia FINANCIERA fuera de sus fronteras.

A China le interesa debilitar el poder financiero internacional de USA, es evidente.

Me mueve a preguntarme si detras de los Wall Street Bets no pueden estar ciertos servicios secretos de ojos rasgados


----------



## El Gran Cid (30 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> No se si alguien se ha percatado de lo siguiente
> 
> Ahora mismo (Rusia solo es potencia militar) hay dos potencias económicas en el mundo
> 
> ...



Un nuevo jugador entra en la arena: CHINA


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (30 Ene 2021)

jajaja no soy demagogo, la demagogia es para los políticos. yo solo soy un pobre forero con pocos euros en la cuenta al que le emociona mucho ver como de vez en cuando la gente puede rebelarse ante las injusticias.

Y ojo, que a mi el capitalismo me parece el sistema mejor de organización socioeconómica a dia de hoy. Pero lo de forrarse a base de hundir empresas en bolsa haciendo cortos no me parece capitalismo, me parece que no debería permitirse, la bolsa nacio para canalizar el capital y los ahorros hacia actividades productivas. Otra cosa sería que entrasen en la empresa comprándola se sentasen en el consejo de administración y decidiesen hacer una liquidación ordenada de sus propiedades, eso ya si sería capitalismo y nada tendría que opinar.


----------



## DonManuel (30 Ene 2021)

Llevo GME en mis manos de diamante. El lunes compro más.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Abrir nuevos cortos. Es la segunda vez que lo leo, la otra era Nico diciendo *que podrían cubrirse así.* Pero no lo acabo de pillar.
> 
> *¿Cómo van a hacer nuevos cortos ahora? ¿Cuándo? ¿A qué precio? ¿Quién aceptaría estar al otro lado?*
> 
> ...



A ver si le vamos tomando la mano a esto...  

Un Fondo opera a ESCALA, no mira "una" acción sino *su CUENTA DE RESULTADOS.*

Supongamos que me "pillan" con cortos que compré a $ 20 con la esperanza de liquidarlos a $ 18 y ahora la acción vale $ 350... me han hecho un hueco.

Pero, como sé que cuando se liquide el pastel, la acción va a pasar de $ 350 a $ 20 de nuevo (los fundamentales de la empresa no han cambiado, está tan embromada como antes), *mis NUEVOS CORTOS me dejarán MAS GANANCIA* y con eso cubriré las cuentas del PUFO ANTERIOR.

¿ Ahora lo entiendes ?

Es como si en el casino juegas $ 1 al rojo y pierdes y a la mano siguiente juegas $ 5... *si te sale bien RECUPERAS lo que perdiste antes.*

La diferencia con el casino es que no sabes si el próximo número será rojo o negro, en cambio *SI SABES que las acciones de GameStop, cuando pase la tormenta, con suerte van a cotizar a $ 20* (que es lo que quizás "valen" con una valuación lógica de la empresa).

Los números tómalos de modo HIPOTETICO porque cambiarán varias cosas en relación a la empresa (posiblemente venda acciones a este precio, pague su deuda, no vaya a la quiebra y su cotización futura "suba" a $ 80).

De todos modos lo que tienes que entender de esto es que, para un Fondo, *lo que cuenta es el RESULTADO FINAL y no lo que pasa en cada operación puntual*... ellos saben que no ganan el 100% de las veces... el truco es que a fin de trimestre (o del año) puedan mostrar resultados positivos.

Además, deben tener en cuenta que hoy, MUCHOS INVERSORES (de los gordos, de los que saben) *deben estar tomando posiciones "cortas" en GameStop* previendo que cuando esta tormenta pase, *el precio no será de $ 400 sino de $ 80 o $ 20.*

Que Mervin (el Fondo pillado) desaparezca por esta pérdida, es posible.
Que la acción en algún momento futuro "bajará" es un HECHO.

Muchos ya deben estar tomando posiciones CORTAS, desde mucho más arriba (lo que les dejará una ganancia mayor).

Así es el loco mundo de la bolsa.

===

*NOTA AGREGADA:*

También es cierto que para hacer una operación en "corto" necesito una contrapartida... pero hay modos técnicos de calcular los costes de estas coberturas (más largo de explicar aquí).

Pero lo cierto es que HOY hacer cortos en GameStop, *es mil veces más rentable y apetitoso que antes*... porque el precio NO REFLEJA EL VALOR DEL EMPRESA sino que *está en valores inflados, irreales y productos de un "chiste" exótico* que, más temprano que tarde se va a terminar.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Hay varios puntos importantes aquí ...*estáis pensando en trading con índices o derivados referenciados a la plata, pero lo bueno de la plata es que es un bien FÍSICO*. Tiene multitud de aplicaciones industriales, es cada vez más escasa y su precio se ha manipulado a la baja para ayudar a mantener alto el valor del USD y evitar que la gente se diera cuenta que es solo papel del vater.





Indignado dijo:


> No , en resumen *quieren comprar un gran volumen de plata y después exigir su entrega física ;* por si no lo sabes gracias al "papel plata" este metal sufre la reserva fraccionaria , se negocia un volumen de plata en los mercados que no existe.





gatosaurio dijo:


> Puedes hacer un resumen de dos líneas *de la situación de la plata*? Por desgracia no estoy muy puesto en el tema metales



===

Ni idea lo que quieren hacer los de Reddit con la Plata pero tienen que tener en cuenta los siguientes detalles:

1) Los commodities (y la Plata lo es) *son DIFERENTES A LAS ACCIONES*. Allí han creado contratos "con entrega" y contratos "de liquidación".

Mientras que en los primeros TIENEN QUE DARTE EL COMMODITY, en el segundo SOLO LA DIFERENCIA DE PRECIO entre lo que pagaste y lo que vale al momento de la liquidación (o pagas tú si el precio es mayor o menor al de tu contrato).

2) El PRECIO de la plata, no está referenciado -hoy día- al FISICO, sino *al GIGANTESCO MERCADO DE OPCIONES* (ETFs, opciones, contratos de liquidación, etc.).

3) Para incidir REALMENTE en el mercado de la plata, el único modo sería *COMPRANDO PLATA FISICA para almacenar.*

4) Los costos y los aspectos LEGALES *de almacenar plata para 100.000 inversores pequeños exceden lo razonable.*

5) Muy posiblemente si empiezan a comprar PLATA FISICA, *les pongan restricciones* porque, con ciertos mercados, no se "juega"... el sistema NO TE DEJA (oro, plata, petróleo).

===

Esta anécdota que estamos viviendo dudo que vuelva a repetirse (salvo que encuentren otro Fondo en squeeze).

Piensen que en el mercado de la plata (o el oro, o el petróleo o el trigo) se mueven DECENAS O CIENTOS *DE MILES* DE MILLONES DE DOLARES y sumando hasta las monedas para cigarrillos de los muchachos de Reddit no creo que junten ni CIEN MILLONES entre todos... al mercado de la plata no le hacen ni cosquillas.

Y, como digo, para "mover" el precio tendrían que empezar con compras masivas de FISICO (comprar plata)... pero tampoco estoy seguro que 100 o 200 millones de plata "física" comprada puedan mover mucho la aguja del mercado.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

No minimizo lo exótico de esta anécdota pero, permíteme decirte que si quieres hablar de "revolución" puedes mencionar *las movilizaciones en CHILE *que llevaron al Gobierno *a conceder un REFERENDUM para el CAMBIO DE LA CONSTITUCION.*

Eso es una "revolución"... enganchar a un Fondo en squeeze y *hacer diez memes y cinco gifs de "revolución" no tiene nada !!*  

Si leía más atrás a un compañero que hacía mención al hecho de que *esto es un llamado de alerta para el "sistema"* porque demuestra que los jóvenes *están CANSADOS, SIN GUIA, SIN SUEÑOS, SIN PERCEPCION DE FUTURO*... y eso sin duda es grave y, en algún momento, puede dar lugar a una "revolución" *de las DE VERDAD*.

Pero decir que diez memes, cinco gifs y cien mil niños ratas que pusieron $ 500 cada uno y pasaron una semana frente al ordenador es una "revolución"... bueno...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> A ver si le vamos tomando la mano a esto...
> 
> Un Fondo opera a ESCALA, no mira "una" acción sino *su CUENTA DE RESULTADOS.*
> 
> ...



Hacer eso es una locura porque, en caso de ocurrir el famoso short squeeze, a los nuevos cortos se la meterían sin vaselina. De hecho mira la gráfica del famoso squeeze de volkswagen y lo verás.

Y eso sin contar con que ya estás al borde del margin call y llamarías a la puerta de tu broker pidiéndole que te preste más dinero porque, este vez sí, será la buena, te lo juro.


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> No se si alguien se ha percatado de lo siguiente
> 
> Ahora mismo (Rusia solo es potencia militar) hay dos potencias económicas en el mundo
> 
> ...



Algo parecido a lo que estamos viendo ya sucedio hace unos annos en China, el mecanismo fue calcado, pequennos especuladores organizados a traves de redes sociales entraron en tromba en las bolsas, creando un burbujon de tres pares de cojones en cosa de un mes, con eroticos resultados cuando cundio el panico y se junto con la codicia de los que veian que en un dia de especulacion podian sacar el sueldo de un mes.

2015–2016 Chinese stock market turbulence - Wikipedia


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (30 Ene 2021)

También puede ser un golpe de efecto de las Fintech a las antiguas Finaltians, puede que haya aquí jugadores que no podemos llegar a imaginar.
El mundo financiero tradicional lleva décadas viviendo a todo trapo a costa de la gente y de los sectores productivos, ¿y si es el comienzo del fin de esta tiranía?


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Puede una empresa *hacer una apliación de capital* a $20 por cada nueva acción cuando las acciones ya existentes están a $400? Si se puede, es un robo a los accionistas demasiado fácl. No puede ser.



A ver...

Una empresa, si su estatuto lo permite o si lo aprueba en Asamblea de Accionistas *puede hacer un "split".* Un "split" es DIVIDIR LAS ACCIONES.

Eso se hace cuando una acción sube mucho de precio para permitirle a los accionistas que puedan vender paquetes más pequeños.

Para hacerlo claro: Amazon se va a U$S 1000 la acción. Para facilitarle la vida a los accionistas hace un "split" de 1 a 10 y por cada acción de $ 1000 que tenías antes, *ahora tienes 10 acciones de $ 100 cada una*.

Tu dinero es el mismo pero ahora tienes más acciones que valen menos cada una y eso te permite "vender 3 acciones" ($ 300) y quedarte con siete en la mano... antes si necesitabas dinero tenías que vender TU ACCION DE $ 1000 y por ahí no querías desprenderte de toda tu tenencia.

===

Una segunda cuestión son las *AMPLIACIONES DE CAPITAL.*

A veces una empresa NECESITA DINERO y entonces lo que le dice a sus accionistas es:

- Tenemos que poner 1000 millones adicionales. Vamos a emitir acciones para ello.
- La primera opción de compra la tienen los accionistas actuales pero, si no cubren su parte, podemos venderlas a terceros.

Es un caso diferente al anterior. En el "split" dividíamos la acción en partes más pequeñas pero el capital de la empresa no variaba. En la ampliación de capital, si había 100 millones de acciones de $ 100 cada una y ahora necesitamos 1000 millones adicionales, tendremos que emitir 10 millones de acciones NUEVAS.

La primera opción de compra se la suelen dar a los que ya tienen acciones... te dejan comprar porcentualmente a tu tenencia, a veces con descuento. Pero, si tú no la compras, se venden en el mercado a nuevos accionistas.

Aquí el tema es complejo respecto al precio porque, al haber más acciones todas BAJAN de precio porcentualmente pero, si la ampliación de capital el mercado la ve como buena para el futuro de la empresa, a veces SUBEN y todas las acciones (los 100 millones que ya había y los 10 millones nuevos) TODAS ELLAS suben de precio. Eso depende de la empresa, el mercado, el destino de los fondos, etc.

===

Ahora bien... para hacer una AMPLIACION DE CAPITAL hace falta alguno de estos dos requisitos:

a) Una JUNTA DE ACCIONISTAS que APRUEBE la ampliación de capital.

b) O bien, que en alguna Asamblea anterior o en el Estatuto mismo de la Sociedad, ese aumento YA ESTE APROBADO y sea discrecional para la Gerencia o la Junta de Directores decidir la FECHA DE EMISION.

Ignoro si GameStop tiene algún "aumento de capital" ya aprobado en su estatuto o asambleas previas. Caso contrario tendría que convocar una JUNTA DE ACCIONISTAS que, como suelen tener ciertos plazos de convocatoria y demás, puede que no de tiempo para hacerla de inmediato.

===

*PERO CUIDADO !!*

Los muchachos de Reddit (lo leí por ahí, no tengo ahora el enlace para ponerlo) creo que tienen entre todos ellos (sacando las cuentas del almacenero con lo que cada uno "dice que tiene" en el Foro) algo así como *6 millones de acciones.*

El capital de la empresa está reflejado en *68 millones de acciones.*

Esto quiere decir que unos 60 millones de acciones están en manos de "alguien" (otros Fondos, socios inversores, dueños, etc.)

Hay modos (demasiado largo de explicar aquí) por los que yo puedo "negociar" mis acciones de modo directo con un inversor.

Ejemplo:

- Yo socio te vendo con pacto de recompra 10 millones de acciones.
- Tú -Fondo pillado- con esas "cubres" tus posiciones (no hace falta tener todas las acciones, hago una ruedita en la que devuelvo y recompro, devuelvo y recompro como en la historia del tío que paga $ 100 la habitación del hotel y todo el pueblo se paga las deudas entre si, hasta que al final el tío se va y le devuelven los $ 100 originales, espero que la conozcan para no tener que repetirla)

- Al haberte salido del squeeze (con mis acciones), la presión sobre la acción baja y regresa a valores "normales"
- El Fondo, ya sin apuro, compra a precios razonables.
- Le devuelve las acciones a los socios que se las "vendieron" con derecho a recompra.

En el camino hay MUCHOS MILLONES DE DOLARES pero, para el Fondo pillado, puede ser más barato *darle 5000 millones* a los socios que les "vendan" esas acciones, *a tener que pagarle 15.000 millones* a los muchachos de Reddit que los tienen encerrados en el squeeze.

===

*ACLARACION:*

Todo esto *es un poco más complejo de lo que acabo de explicar*, pero creo que lo he hecho lo suficientemente claro como para que se tienda "facilito" y sin tantos detalles.


----------



## Registrador (30 Ene 2021)

Atsig Ubrub dijo:


> La única posibilidad de que los fondos salgan con "vida" es que la empresa haga un offering de millones de acciones a X $, lo cual sería una decepción y una traición para los retails



O que el gobierno americano nacionalice gamestop y la saquevde la bolsa


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hacer eso es una locura porque, en caso de ocurrir el famoso short squeeze, a los nuevos cortos se la meterían sin vaselina. De hecho *mira la gráfica del famoso squeeze de volkswagen y lo verás.*
> 
> Y eso sin contar con que ya estás al borde del margin call y llamarías a la puerta de tu broker pidiéndole que te preste más dinero porque, este vez sí, será la buena, te lo juro.



Aquí Mojón nos falta *INFORMACION*.

En el caso Volkswagen el que manejó el squeeze -la empresa y el fondo que maneja las acciones de la empresa- tenía la sartén por el mango, los huevos, el hornillo, la sal, el tenedor, el plato y el gorro de cocinero.

En este otro caso tenemos miles de muchachos con -tal vez- *el 10% de las acciones totales, sin coordinación real -salvo los post en un foro- y muchos de ellos susceptibles a sufrir el miedo, la codicia, el dolor o la alegría.*

Qué han estado haciendo en estos días los Fondos pillados, los dueños del 90% de las acciones que NO ESTAN EN MANOS de los muchachos de Reddit, la SEC, los Bancos y todo el sistema detrás de las bambalinas realmente *NO LO SABEMOS.*

Alguien decía más arriba que quizás "pasen a pérdida" a Marvin, les dejen llevarse unas monedas a los de Reddit, purgen los fallos del sistema para que les repitan esta jugada... y aquí no pasa nada y todo adelante.

O -y es una opción-, los grandes operadores se han puesto de acuerdo porque *NO QUIEREN DEJAR UN PRECEDENTE DE ESTE TIPO* y van a liquidar como cucarachas a los "Reddiatianos" violandolos como niñas vírgenes en un refugio de menas, de noche y sin luz.

Hay mil modos de "limpiar" un paquete de opciones y cortos haciendo "revolving" con las acciones... si me dijeras que los chicos de Reddit *tienen el 80% de las mismas* (como pasó con el Fondo de Volkswagen), te creo que no hay escapatoria... pero entre todos tienen *el 10%* (o algo así), el resto está en manos de los socios, dueños, inversores y fondos que han invertido en la empresa.

Que agarraron a este Fondo *"con el pie cambiado" de modo bochornoso*... es real.
Que han aguantado en "hold" *más allá de lo que un inversor RACIONAL hubiera hecho*... es real.
Que todo el mundo *se está divirtiendo a lo loco*... es real.
Que para mucha gente esto ha sido un *"quitarle la careta al sistema"* y darse cuenta de lo manipulado que es... es real.

Pero, con el 10% de las acciones y TODO EL SISTEMA EN CONTRA, si realmente quieren los operadores actuar de un modo coordinado, no llegarás muy lejos.

Eso si, como digo *NOS FALTA INFORMACION* porque no tenemos idea de lo que está ocurriendo REALMENTE *"detrás de la cortina"*.

Lo que no tengo dudas es que los teléfonos entre brokers, fondos, la SEC, los grandes estudios jurídicos y los bancos debe estar "al rojo vivo" tomando las decisiones... eso está fuera de discusión.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Aquí Mojón nos falta *INFORMACION*.
> 
> En el caso Volkswagen el que manejó el squeeze -la empresa y el fondo que maneja las acciones de la empresa- tenía la sartén por el mango, los huevos, el hornillo, la sal, el tenedor, el plato y el gorro de cocinero.
> 
> ...



Tú mismo lo has dicho, no disponemos de toda la información y hay actores muy poderosos ahí. Hay que tener en cuenta que los fondos no quieren sentar un peligroso precedente, cierto, que a algunos brokers se les ha visto las bragas, que los políticos quieren sacar rédito electoral y que acaba de llegar una nueva administración a la casa blanca.

No sabemos de qué lado caerá la moneda, pero yo no descarto en absoluto que Biden sacrifique este cordero en honor de las multitudes como una especie de puesta de largo de su administración. El marrón que hay montado es muy gordo y se ha viralizado mundialmente.

Yo, desde luego, no metía cortos allí ni de coña, vamos.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> A ver si le vamos tomando la mano a esto...
> 
> Un Fondo opera a ESCALA, no mira "una" acción sino *su CUENTA DE RESULTADOS.*
> 
> ...



y donde se pueden conseguir acciones de Gamestop en préstamo para venderlas ahora mismo? algún broker ofrece eso a pequeños accionistas como nosotros? o estamos hablando de operaciones corporativas?

Porque en teoría esta bien lo que usted explica , pero no lo veo en la práctica a los precios actuales, me explico.

¿Quien de entre los actuales propietarios de acciones de Gamestop va a querer ahora mismo "alquilar" (ceder temporalmente a cambio de una prima) acciones de Gamestop a un Hedge Fund para que cuando se las devuelva valgan mucho menos? 

Si realmente esta garantizado que solo puedan bajar, es regalarle un beneficio a otro a cambio de una prima. Absurdo. La prima de un beneficio garantizado es ese propio beneficio. Es una cuestión de probabilidades. Te sale muy barato ponerte corto en una acción cojonuda en subida libre, pero muy caro en una acción mala que solo puede bajar (caso de Gamestop ahora, dado que su precio está infladísimo por un fenómeno extraordinario sin precedentes)

si yo ahora tuviera un millon de acciones de Gamestop y no soy de Wall Street Bets, pues lo que haría es VENDERLAS, y tengo un comprador garantizado (los fondos que van en corto) a un precio cojonudo. o Quedarmelas si creo que van a subir mas.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> Y, como digo, para "mover" el precio tendrían que empezar con compras masivas de FISICO (comprar plata)... pero tampoco estoy seguro que 100 o 200 millones de plata "física" comprada puedan mover mucho la aguja del mercado.



Te diré mi opinión.

Gamestop ha sido solo una acción inicial para conseguir notoriedad, y el objetivo desde el primer momento era la plata.

Gracias a Gamestop el movimiento Wall Street Bets ha conseguido la notoriedad precisa para atraer a millones de personas a la operación de la plata, que es mucho mas segura: producción decreciente por la crisis COVID, demanda creciente, y ratio absurdo con el oro cuando el histórico a estado en 7-8 a 1 para el oro.

Y si, en cuanto la gente comience a comprar masivamente plata física, es cuando vamos a empezar a ver en serio que "el rey está desnudo". o como dice Buffet "Cuando baja la marea es cuando podemos ver quien nada desnudo".

Y solo hay dos paises de primera linea en los que por parte de su población hay un reconocimiento social generalizado del valor monetario de los metales preciosos: Alemania y CHINA.

Insisto es que todo esto beneficia a CHINA . Via la plata puede que el mercado empiece a ver el valor real del DOLAR. Direis que es imposible porque China tiene miles de millones en bonos del tesoro USA. Pero esto no va ya de deudas económicas, los Chinos son imparables aunque esos pagos de USA se devaluen, esto va de ver quien es la primera potencia. CHINA no puede tolerar por mucho tiempo que la superioridad de la flota naval USA y su dominio en las rutas marítimas que abastecen a China les mantenga como rehenes. Leed un poco de estrategia militar para entenderlo. Un debilitamiento serio del dolar les viene muy bien porque eso implica menos gasto militar en USA y equilibra el poderío militar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Te diré mi opinión.
> 
> Gamestop ha sido solo una acción inicial para conseguir notoriedad, y el objetivo desde el primer momento era la plata.
> 
> ...



Yo lo de la plata... no lo veo. Sería el fin del sistema. No le interesa casi nadie


----------



## Kriegsmarine (30 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> *Tema mítico* : - WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold.



Si, lo ley,pero intenté confirmarlo y no encuentro nada.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (30 Ene 2021)

Atsig Ubrub dijo:


> También puede ser un golpe de efecto de las Fintech a las antiguas Finaltians, puede que haya aquí jugadores que no podemos llegar a imaginar.
> *El mundo financiero tradicional *lleva décadas viviendo a todo trapo a costa de la gente y de los sectores productivos, ¿y si es el comienzo del fin de esta tiranía?



Es peor: las economías del primer mundo (en especial USA y UK) han abandonado la industria (lo que queda son conglomerados industriales que existen desde hace muchísimos años y no se van por presiones sindicales en muchos casos o gracias a subvenciones, como las de la industria del automovil en España) pero apenas crece la industria salvo la muy especializada, todo va al sector servicios. Mientras que China pasa a ser la fábrica del mundo.

El dinero que debería estar generando trabajo en los paises del primer mundo se dedica al juego financiero.

En el Siglo XIX y primera mitad del XX, el dinero del burgues o noble de turno se invertía en montar una Fábrica de coches, un Banco dentro del pais, o una finca ganadera.

Ahora mismo ese dinero lo meten en JP morgan o Goldman, y con esa pasta montan contratos de futuros, operaciones a la baja como la de GameStop, invierten en fondos exóticos de materias primas en África....y los jóvenes europeos y americanos ven como su nivel de vida va a ser mas bajo que el de sus abuelos y padres porque aquí no se genera trabajo.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> si yo ahora tuviera un millon de acciones de Gamestop y no soy de Wall Street Bets, pues lo que haría es VENDERLAS, y tengo un comprador garantizado (los fondos que van en corto) a un precio cojonudo. o Quedarmelas si creo que van a subir mas.



 

Correctísimo tu razonamiento (no cito tu post completo pero está ahí nomás para el que quiera leerlo completo).

El problema aquí -y es lo que le decía a Mojón más arriba- es que NO TENEMOS toda la información. Mucho me temo que la gente de Reddit TAMPOCO.

Te voy a plantear un caso -perfectamente factible- para entendernos.

Suponte que la empresa tomó un préstamo el año pasado y, para garantizarlo comprometió ACCIONES. *Esas acciones NO PUEDE VENDERLAS *(aunque la ganancia sería formidable) porque son parte de la caución con el Banco (o el Fondo de Inversión que puso el dinero).

Pero si aparece el Fondo (pillado) y le dice al Banco: "_Te dejo el dinero del CREDITO con sus intereses de modo anticipado -que garantizaban las acciones- y préstamelas, luego te las devuelvo para que se las liberes a los propietarios"_.

Por otro lado le dice a los socios: _Ya les pagué el crédito y en unos días el Banco les libera las acciones. Ganan dos veces._

Este acuerdo (ficticios y teórico para el ejemplo) deja buenas ganancias para los tres actores involucrados:

a) Para el Banco, cobra su crédito más los intereses, sin riesgos. Quizás con algún adicional a negociar.

b) Para los socios, cancelan la deuda y se quedan con las acciones.

c) Para el Fondo, aunque ponga un pastón, seguramente es mucho menos que tener que liquidar las posiciones a los precios actuales.

===

Y hay otros casos posibles (que tenga acciones un Fondo que las entregue a cambio de una participación sobre Marvin, o la empresa, etc.)

===

Entre las acciones que han ido comprando, más las que puedan "negociar" en estructuras complejas de este tipo, se arman un buen paquete con el que tienen dos opciones:

a) Hacen "revolving" y van devolviendo acciones. Como no hay presión compradora en el mercado, el precio va bajando y con el tiempo pueden recomprar lo que necesiten.

b) Venden a cascoporro, bajando el precio y obligando a la "salida" de los Redditers -por miedo y dolor-. Cuando quedan al mando de la cotización, recompran y arreglan.

===

En todos los casos tienen GRANDES PERDIDAS, pero entenderás que *no es lo mismo perder $ 5000 millones que perder $ 18.000 millones.*

Qué está ocurriendo en estos momentos con los 60 millones de acciones que no están en manos de los muchachos de Reddit, es la incógnita que habría que desvelar para saber el futuro curso de los acontecimientos.

Si ellos tuvieran TODAS las acciones (o un porcentaje muy alto) tendrían la sartén por el mango (como en el caso Volkswagen). Aquí sólo tienen un porcentaje, importante, pero no crucial.

*CUIDADO !!*

Si con toda esta publicidad las masas se vuelcan a _"comprar GME_", la presión compradora equilibrará varias de estas maniobras.

Pero, para darte una idea... comprar otro 10% para llegar a un 20% de las acciones (y tener mejores chances de estrangular el mercado) implica hoy día: 6 millones x $ 350 = *2.100 millones de dólares.*

Si crees que entre los foreros y los que falten comprar en Reddit llegan a esa cantidad, seguimos hablando. 

*OTRO CUIDADO !!*

Desde ya que, puestos a matar tiburones, no descartes que la presión compradora no dependa de "niños rata" en sus ordenadores con un cheque de $ 600, sino que *ingresen otras "manos grandes"* (que si tienen 2100 millones) y mantengan la presión hasta el dolor extremo.

Pero ese sería OTRO ESCENARIO y, en todo caso, un escenario *donde la pasta se la van a terminar llevando las "manos fuertes"* y no los muchachos de Reddit que, visto lo visto, cuando quieran salirse de la acción, va a ser en estampida, de apuro, desordenadamente y cuando les tiren la cotización al piso.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Les cuento lo que ayer (viernes) me llamó la atención:

- Muchos de los que quisieron comprar, *PUDIERON.*
- La cotización *no se salió de un RANGO*, bastante amplio, pero para nada enloquecido.

Hay varias explicaciones para eso pero voy a dar la pesimista (pesimista para los muchachos de Reddit).

Las "manos fuertes" ya tienen la cantidad de acciones necesarias *como para CONTROLAR PRECIO Y CANTIDAD* y "dosificaron" la cotización para "exprimir" $ 300 por barba al que quería entrar.

Se han llenado los bolsillos y han "secado" la plaza (salvo que el Lunes millones de nuevos niños rata aparezcan con $ 600 cada uno)

Ahora que tienen DATOS CLAROS sobre los volúmenes compradores, usan las acciones restantes para *DEMOLER la cotización* (una tanda fuerte de ventas haría eso). Mientras las "manos grandes" no aparezcan a romper la torta (cosa que quizás están pactando en estos días, quieren evitar que esto se convierta en un precedente), un desbarranco de la cotización, a más de quebrar "stop loss" y poner en marcha la VENTA de acciones en las compras APALANCADAS (cosa que ya hicieron con varios), aparejarían tanto MIEDO que muchos pequeños se olvidaran del "_discurso revolucionario_" y trataran de salvar los muebles (vendiendo).

Y esto lo pueden hacer manteniendo el Lunes la acción dentro de rangos controlados (seguirían secando la plaza compradora) y, cuando detectasen el momento de debilidad compradora, empezar con la demolición.

No descartes que el Martes o Miércoles veas eso.

Insisto siempre: Son *PROFESIONALES*. Tienen *ESPALDA FINANCIERA*. Tienen el *SOFTWARE* adecuado. Manejan *MAS INFORMACION*. Están *en contacto directo* con los otros fondos, los bancos y la SEC.

Que los puedes pescar en un renuncio (como pasó esta vez), es factible... que creas que son "retards" (nunca mejor dicho), no.


----------



## jorlau (30 Ene 2021)

Después del after-market GME cerró a 312,01$.

Veremos el lunes como abre.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

@Nico de dónde sacas el dato de que reddit solo controla el 10%? 

¿Te lo has inventado, o tienes alguna fuente?

A mí el paternalismo perdonavidas de Cramer me hace dudar muy fuerte que vean una salida. Pero quizá es como dices una trampa para pillarnos a los que llegamos tarde.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> @Nico de dónde sacas el dato de que reddit solo controla el 10%?
> 
> ¿Te lo has inventado, o tienes alguna fuente?
> 
> A mí el paternalismo perdonavidas de Cramer me hace dudar muy fuerte que vean una salida. Pero quizá es como dices una trampa para pillarnos a los que llegamos tarde.



Lo vi en uno de los post de Reddit que copiaron o linkearon en alguno de los temas que abrieron en el Foro. No me he puesto a releer las 113 páginas para encontrar el link (o revisar los otros dos o tres temas que se abrieron al respecto).

Por eso aclaro que "según recuerdo", "me pareció leer", etc.

El cálculo lo había hecho uno de los usuarios de Reddit sumando "a ojo" los diferentes post de _"yo tengo 100", "yo tengo 2000", "yo tengo 4 y hago hold hasta la muerte"_, etc.

De todos modos lo veo bastante razonable... ¿ o te piensas que los de Reddit *tienen el 80% de las acciones y son los dueños de GME *?


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Lo vi en uno de los post de Reddit que copiaron o linkearon en alguno de los temas que abrieron en el Foro. No me he puesto a releer las 113 páginas para encontrar el link (o revisar los otros dos o tres temas que se abrieron al respecto).
> 
> Por eso aclaro que "según recuerdo", "me pareció leer", etc.
> 
> ...



No, no un 80%. Pero sí quizá bastante más de un 10. Nos falta información. Reddit tiene mucho lurker sin cuenta. Yo desde luego si tuviera mucha pasta no lo pondría en un foro público, pero igual es que soy raro.

Las maniobras sucias de los fondos han hecho que mucha gente se cabree y empiece a meter pasta por todo el mundo. Lo que está claro es que nos falta información.


----------



## randomizer (30 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Os paso la banda sonora del show de esta semana:



Lo mejor de ese video es esto. Ojo, que es un video del año 2000....


----------



## Kalevala (30 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo lo de la plata... no lo veo. Sería el fin del sistema. No le interesa casi nadie



Precisamente. Le interesa a cualquiera que se considere antisisstema. Muuuuchos!
Y la plata atraería a mucha más gente que las acciones ya que al ser algo tangible la gente lo entiende mejor.

Compraria aunque fuese una monedita por hacer la gracia.
Desde todo el mundo, no los cuatro gatos de Reddit. Se meterían chinos, rusos, indios que aman los metales. En Europa cualquier boomer le echaría 20€ y aportaría su grano de arena.
Y si al final se hace viral, sería el regalo perfecto de San Valentín, Navidad o cumpleaños.

Yo le veo mucho potencial si la cosa se pone en marcha. De hecho ya he comprado SLV


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Les cuento lo que ayer (viernes) me llamó la atención:
> 
> - Muchos de los que quisieron comprar, *PUDIERON.*
> - La cotización *no se salió de un RANGO*, bastante amplio, pero para nada enloquecido.
> ...



Eso es cierto, pero el control puede ser temporal si un actor gordo aparece con furia porcina a comprar

La hipótesis de China lo he pensado también, si realmente esto es una brecha en el sistema financiero usano, y puede trascender en un varapalo financiero a USA por quiebras en cadena, no sería descabellado que azuzasen al alza el precio

Lo tienen muy fácil, si algo le sobra a China es pasta y solo tendrían que darle al botocito de BUY, todo legal y fácil

Repito, aquí los bancos centrales no pueden hacer mucho, no pueden hacer mucho para bajar un precio de una acción como ésta, y eso es de puta madre.
Ese 90% del accionariado es el que tiene más poder que la FED ahora, también está la empresa que puede imprimir acciones.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (30 Ene 2021)

Lo más llamativo de todo: las gacelillas muyahidín. Saben que van a perder, pero entran a inmolarse por la causa ( y las ganancias de los avezados).

Aunque claro está, que la guerra aquí está tras bambalinas.


----------



## judas iskariote (30 Ene 2021)

Voy a matar al leon....lolololo

Que vivan las gacelas de WSB cohones


----------



## Kluster (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No minimizo lo exótico de esta anécdota pero, permíteme decirte que si quieres hablar de "revolución" puedes mencionar *las movilizaciones en CHILE *que llevaron al Gobierno *a conceder un REFERENDUM para el CAMBIO DE LA CONSTITUCION.*



Eso no es revolución, es ser tonto útil del NOM.


----------



## Leunam (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> Ni idea lo que quieren hacer los de Reddit con la Plata pero tienen que tener en cuenta los siguientes detalles:
> 
> ...



Creo que ustec debería leer la historia de Gedeon y los 300...

;-)


----------



## Kluster (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Les cuento lo que ayer (viernes) me llamó la atención:
> 
> - Muchos de los que quisieron comprar, *PUDIERON.*
> - La cotización *no se salió de un RANGO*, bastante amplio, pero para nada enloquecido.
> ...



En la página de tradingview alguien colgó un video explicando una teoría conspirativa basada en que Melvin tenía insiders en el foro de WallStreetBets. Que en realidad están jugando a dos bandas y ellos mismos habrían dejado al descubierto intencionadamente su operación de cortos para que todos lo vieran y picaran el anzuelo mientras ellos mismos mantienen acciones y esperan vender en el momento cumbre. Luego si se desploma el precio deshacen sus cortos minimizando pérdidas, que ya habrían cubierto sobradamente con el dineral de la venta masiva. Se cubren las espaldas al escudarse en la locura compradora de los retarders para que nadie les acuse de manipular el mercado.

Es un poco rebuscado pero quien sabe...


----------



## 365 (30 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo lo de la plata... no lo veo. Sería el fin del sistema. No le interesa casi nadie



A Xi Jinping le interesa imponer un sistema economico distinto a nivel global y lo está haciendo.






_Pala constluir hay que destluir. Me lo enseñaron los masones cuando les dije que elamos socios y los muy plingaos se lo cleyeron.
jijiji...solo soy Xi Jinping._










¿Cómo perfeccionar la gobernanza global? China lo dice muy clara
...
_En su primer discurso en Davos en 2017, Xi Jinping propuso que "el sistema de gobernanza global solo puede proporcionar una garantía sólida para la economía global cuando se adapta a los nuevos requisitos de la estructura económica internacional". Hoy, cuatro años después, con la epidemia del siglo y cambios nunca vistos en cien años, el orden político y económico mundial se ha visto gravemente afectado y el sistema de gobernanza mundial ha puesto al descubierto tanto viejos problemas como nuevos desafíos.
..._

Explicado con dibujitos, según yo lo veo.
Internacional: - ahora en serio QUIEN COJONES esta detras del puto NWO?


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Eso es cierto, pero el control puede ser temporal si un actor gordo aparece con furia porcina a comprar
> 
> La hipótesis de China lo he pensado también, si realmente esto es una brecha en el sistema financiero usano, y puede trascender en un varapalo financiero a USA por quiebras en cadena, no sería descabellado que azuzasen al alza el precio
> 
> ...



Lo tendrán pensando ya seguro, lo que estarán pensando es la manera de camuflarlo. No es igual hacerlo y que USA se entere de quién ha sido, que hacerlo y que USA no se entere, para estos menesteres.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Ene 2021)

Lo que me queda claro de todo este rollo del WSB es que vivimos una época muy chunga. Cada vez más gente intentando meter a otros más pringaos que ellos en esquemas piramidales, poniendo como excusa chorradas sin base alguna. Empezando por las timomonedas, hasta llegas a las acciones de GME, se trata de inflar el valor de algo, de forma espurea, hasta que suba lo suficiente como para hacer ganancias totalmente ridículas y amorales.


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Lo que me queda claro de todo este rollo del WSB es que vivimos una época muy chunga. Cada vez más gente intentando meter a otros más pringaos que ellos en esquemas piramidales, poniendo como excusa chorradas sin base alguna. Empezando por las timomonedas, hasta llegas a las acciones de GMS, se trata de inflar el valor de algo, de forma espurea, hasta que suba lo suficiente como para hacer ganancias totalmente ridículas y amorales.



No sabes ni por donde te da el aire, y ves esquemas piramidales donde no los hay.
En este caso unos "pringaos" pueden llevar a la bancarrota a uno o varios hedge founds, que les tienen que comprar acciones a precio desorbitado.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (30 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> No sabes ni por donde te da el aire, y ves esquemas piramidales donde no los hay.
> En este caso unos "pringaos" pueden llevar a la bancarrota a uno o varios hedge founds, que les tienen que comprar acciones a precio desorbitado.



Ya salió un tontín a repartir sabiduría. Seguro que ni sabes quién es Ryan Cohen.


----------



## INE (30 Ene 2021)

Yo si fuera China ni me lo pensaba, entraba a degüello y que sea lo que Dios quiera.

La plata en España está gravada con el 21% de IVA si no estoy equivocado. Sabéis cómo está el tema en Andorra? Es para un trabajo del colegio


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Ya salió un tontín a repartir sabiduría. Seguro que ni sabes quién es Ryan Cohen.



Las jugadas sucias que han hecho, sobretodo con RobinHood, que incluso les pueden llevar a penas de cárcel, o salir llorando pidiendo que la gente venda o decir que han cerrado los contratos cuando no es verdad, demuestra que quien ha perdido no son los pardillos.
Otros se han beneficiado, pero el perjudicado es uno de los grandes.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> En la página de tradingview alguien colgó un video explicando una teoría conspirativa basada en que Melvin tenía insiders en el foro de WallStreetBets. Que en realidad están jugando a dos bandas y ellos mismos habrían dejado al descubierto intencionadamente su operación de cortos para que todos lo vieran y picaran el anzuelo mientras ellos mismos mantienen acciones y esperan vender en el momento cumbre. Luego si se desploma el precio deshacen sus cortos minimizando pérdidas, que ya habrían cubierto sobradamente con el dineral de la venta masiva. Se cubren las espaldas al escudarse en la locura compradora de los retarders para que nadie les acuse de manipular el mercado.
> 
> Es un poco rebuscado pero quien sabe...



Si tuvieran las acciones reales, y estuvieran desplegando la maniobra que comentas, el final de los ejecutivos de Melvin será la carcel. Punto. Sin discusión.

Lo que realmente deberían reflexionar las autoridades es sobre las consecuencias de los múltiples agujeros que existen en los mercados de derivados. Y lo que han mostrado los "niños-rata" son las relaciones cruzadas entre los distintos actores, tiburones, inversores, especuladores, brokers que no lo son, y brokers que si lo son y han permitido que esto de GME se llegue a desarrollar. Impactos cruzados, que si Melvin pierde 3B, y Black Rock gana 2,8B.

Este episodio a mostrado a la gran masa el fraude masivo en que consisten los mercados actuales. Vendiendo y comprando humo. Prohibiendo operar para beneficiar al poderoso. Permitiendo especular a gente muy joven sin conocimientos. Pero yo creo que las autoridades si van a tomar buena nota de lo que ha ocurrido.

Más les vale, porque una legión de imbéciles pero con motivación, millones en todo el mundo, bajo el paraguas de la "lucha contra el capital", dispuestos a palmar 100$, puede destrozar los mercados justo en el peor momento. A lo mejor es esto lo que realmente persiguen los que manejan el cotarro en las sombras.


----------



## 365 (30 Ene 2021)

365 dijo:


> A Xi Jinping le interesa imponer un sistema economico distinto a nivel global y lo está haciendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me cito, para ampliar info sobre esto de los masones y su NWO y Xi Jinping y su NWO, tras haberse quedado este con HongKong, ciudad que tiene que ver y mucho con el tema que atañe al hilo, en mi humilde paco opinión.
Gamestop: El 75% de sus acciones estaba en manos de 9 grandes inversores y fondos (Fidelity, Blackrock, Vanguard,...). Han ganado 16mil millones $. (mensaje #156)


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> Yo si fuera China ni me lo pensaba, entraba a degüello y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
> 
> La plata en España está gravada con el 21% de IVA si no estoy equivocado. Sabéis cómo está el tema en Andorra? Es para un trabajo del colegio



Hay países de la UE que no pagan IVA.
En mi caso uso GOLDSILVER.BE, que son belgas. Hay gente que dice que ha tenido problemas, pero en mi caso siempre ha ido bien.


----------



## Hasta los... (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Les cuento lo que ayer (viernes) me llamó la atención:
> 
> - Muchos de los que quisieron comprar, *PUDIERON.*
> - La cotización *no se salió de un RANGO*, bastante amplio, pero para nada enloquecido.
> ...





Yo no soy ningún entendido de bolsa e inversiones. Estoy continuamente aprendiendo en este foro.

Creo que te falta un dato, y no lo he visto en el hilo.
Te preguntabas por los poseedores de acciones de GME, y por lo visto hay un inversor que se metió antes que los retards.




> *El valor real de las acciones de GameStop (GME)*
> 
> El valor de las acciones de GameStop (GME) incrementó después de diciembre, gracias a la salida del PlayStation 5 y el Xbox Series X. GameStop es una antigua tienda de videojuegos que había sufrido mucho por la evolución del mercado a las plataformas digitales. *Sin embargo, Ryan Cohen, el fundador de Chewy.com y gurú del e-commerce, tomó las riendas de GameStop a finales del año pasado, cuando se convirtió en el accionista mayoritario y prometió convertir a la compañía en un competidor directo de Amazon.*
> 
> En la primera mitad del mes de enero, el precio de la acción se había prácticamente cuadruplicado desde el mes de octubre. La acción de GME llegó naturalmente a un valor que oscilaba los 40 dólares. Sin embargo, fue justo allí cuando un masivo grupo de inversionistas se organizaron por medio de Reddit (una página web de foros) para inflar a propósito el valor de la acción. Pero, ¿qué los motivó a hacer esto? De una vez advierto: no fue por dinero.



Según un artículo que leí hace unos días, los de los fondos vieron que la acción subía al entrar este inversor "inesperado", y cargaron con todo para tirarla abajo (mala prensa, etc)
Fue entonces cuando los retards pasaron a la acción.
Así lo entendí yo.

igual digo una tontería, pero creo que el inversor ese es clave.

.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Y Michael Burry ya estaba dentro. Por cierto, qué gran paradoja que el tipo del "big short" de las subprimes ahora esté en el lado contrario.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (30 Ene 2021)

Hasta los... dijo:


> igual digo una tontería, pero creo que el inversor ese es clave.



Lo es porque asi se complica mas con el porcentage. Los nuevos dueños que vienen de chewy tienen el 20%, y ellos quieren transformar la empresa al mundo digital aprovechando tambien su parte fisica actual, hay otro 20% de otros fondos como sabemos, que estaban ya presentes en la empresa, si les sumamos el 10% que dicen de los de WSB... Queda unicamente un 50% para hacer cualquier trapicheo para salvar los cortos, cuanto menor sea este porcentaje mas dificil sera aplicarlo.

Esto querria decir que hay un 50% que no permitira la demolicion de la accion y le añade picante a lo que veremos las proximas semanas.

Si fuera el 90% contra el 10% como se dice mas arriba, estaria claro, pero estando cercano todo a un 50%-50%... todabia le quedan muchos capitulos a esta serie.


----------



## 365 (30 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> Yo si fuera China ni me lo pensaba, entraba a degüello y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
> 
> La plata en España está gravada con el 21% de IVA si no estoy equivocado. Sabéis cómo está el tema en Andorra? Es para un trabajo del colegio



Dominium mundi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Tu tambien piensas en modo IMPERATOR MUNDI, por lo que veo.

Si te fijas, el run run de la subida de la plata es un run run estilo Xi Jinping. El tio va poco a poco apoderandose del mundo, por lo bajini haciendo sus cosas. Y cuando te quieres dar cuenta, a base del run run constante y de posicionarse suavemente, es inevitable que esa cosa que runrunea Xi acabe haciendose.

Y el que tenga hueves que le plante cara o que intente hacerle desistir de realizar sus planes o que lo perturbe un poquito.






La plata va a subir de la mano del capital Chino que está infiltrado en todas partes. Es imprescindible esa subida "destructiva" para que el sueño de Xi se pueda construir y sea una realidad. Y consiste en erigirse en el primer emperador global total de la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (30 Ene 2021)

365 dijo:


> Dominium mundi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Tu tambien piensas en modo IMPERATOR MUNDI, por lo que veo.
> 
> Si te fijas, el run run de la subida de la plata es un run run estilo Xi Jinping. El tio va poco a poco apoderandose del mundo, por lo bajini haciendo sus cosas. Y cuando te quieres dar cuenta, a base del run run constante y de posicionarse suavemente, es inevitable que esa cosa que runrunea Xi acabe haciendose.
> ...



A estas alturas casi que mejor que nos gobiernen unos chinos comunistas que los masones patrios degenerados hijos de mil rameras


----------



## Ultramontano (30 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> Yo si fuera China ni me lo pensaba, entraba a degüello y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
> 
> La plata en España está gravada con el 21% de IVA si no estoy equivocado. Sabéis cómo está el tema en Andorra? Es para un trabajo del colegio



En Andorra no lo se. Pero en joyería andorrano puedes comprar plata sin iva. Plata física. No futuros ni opciones ni mierdas de papel.
Te asignan un lingote y te lo guardan el primer año en Suiza sin sobrecoste. En cualquier momento lo puedes vender o pedir que te lo manden. Entonces (si te lo mandan) si pagas el iva del país de destino.

Plata sin IVA - Andorrano Joyería


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Correctísimo tu razonamiento (no cito tu post completo pero está ahí nomás para el que quiera leerlo completo).
> 
> El problema aquí -y es lo que le decía a Mojón más arriba- es que NO TENEMOS toda la información. Mucho me temo que la gente de Reddit TAMPOCO.
> 
> ...



Nico, te tengo mucho aprecio pero creo que estos fondos sólo pueden salir de ésta MAL o MUY MAL. Y para salir mal, que sería heridos de gravedad pero no muertos, tendrían que pedir tantos favores y compromisos a futuro, que a lo mejor ni les interesa recurrir a ellos.

Pero yendo a algo concreto, dices que una opción para ellos es ir de perdidos al río y volver a ponerse cortos. Que si negociar con el banco acreedor, los socios... pero digo yo varias cosas:
1. ¿Para qué iban los titulares de las acciones prestarla cuando pueden venderla ya y llevarse HOY el dinero fresco? 
2. ¿Por qué iba la propia GME a ayudar a este fondo cuando han intentado liquidarlos por completo? 
3. ¿Por qué iban a ayudar los fondos a Melvin cuando no dejan de ser competidores directos? Es más, por lo que se sabe, Blackrock tenía un gran paquete accionarial y ha ganado una pasta estos días. ¿No crees que en parte les interesa dejar de vender y ahogar del todo a Melvin? 

El único posible aliado que veo en esto es el banco que tenga las acciones como garantía de un crédito y que vea la opción de recuperar algo de unos créditos que tienen pinta de fallidos... pero habría que ver de cuántas acciones hablamos, del nivel de endeudamiento de la empresa y, sobre todo, qué fondos están detrás de ese banco concreto...


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pero, como sé que cuando se liquide el pastel, la acción va a pasar de $ 350 a $ 20 de nuevo (los fundamentales de la empresa no han cambiado, está tan embromada como antes), *mis NUEVOS CORTOS me dejarán MAS GANANCIA* y con eso cubriré las cuentas del PUFO ANTERIOR.
> 
> ¿ Ahora lo entiendes ?




Antes de nada, mil gracias por las explicaciones. Burbuja rules!!

Sin embargo, has dejado sin explicar lo que precisamente estaba yo preguntando. Por supuesto que si una acción que vale 20 está a 300, el que meta cortos ahí va a ganar una fortuna. Y también está clara la analogía con el "doble o nada" hasta ganar una mano y salir indemne. Pero hay una diferencia: El jugador de ruleta, en cada mano juega contra el AZAR, que es el mismo para él y para el casino. Ninguno de los dos sabe si saldrá rojo o negro.

Mi pregunta, entonces, era ¿quién acepta un corto, ser la contraparte, cuando sabes con seguridad que la acción se va desplomar a un décimo?


De hecho, al final de la explicación te das cuenta de que falta esa pieza clave en el argumento


Nico dijo:


> También es cierto que para hacer una operación en "corto" necesito una contrapartida... pero hay modos técnicos de calcular los costes de estas coberturas (más largo de explicar aquí).



his. Eso es precisamente lo que preguntaba. Tampoco es importante, sólo una curiosiad para entender y disfrutar mejor el espectáculo. .



Sobre el otro mensaje, sobre splits y ampliaciones, parece entoncess que mi intuición era buena: 

- No, la ampliación de capital (sobornando al Consejo de GME) no es una salida viable para Melvin. Demasiado ilegal incluso para ellos.
- Son cosas que ponen en los foros personas que no saben mucho, algunas menos que yo, pero lo dicen como si supieran y a los no expertos como yo nos dejan rascándonos la cabeza porque no sabemos distinguir bien al que sabe del que inventa.
- Que la AC no sea una salida viable no implica que Melvin&Co. no tengan MUCHOS otros recursos de salida para amortiguar el impacto. Hay mecanismos mucho más sofisticados y, sobre todo, tener al legislador y al impresor de billetes de tu parte abre un montón de posibilidades.

Gracias de nuevo Nico.


----------



## 365 (30 Ene 2021)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> A estas alturas casi que mejor que nos gobiernen unos chinos comunistas que los masones patrios degenerados hijos de mil rameras



Esos degeneraos serán los primeros en caer cuando los chinos consigan sus objetivos.

He estado siguiendo noticias de Xi Jinping desde el 3 de noviembre, aprox, en el hilo de las elecciones americanas y tela con el muy honolable empeladol como funciona. Las mata callando y siempre va a la suya, con suavidad y sin ruidos.

La noticia buena es que en su territorio -que por ahora oficialmente solo es el territorio de China- aparta a los kosher y a los Halal con una facilidad pasmosa. Los reeduca, destroza sus templos o no se los reconstruye y los putea todo lo que puede.
El muy honolable adora comer cerdo y no admite una sociedad sin armonia. Con lo cual los degenerados que causan des-armonia en la sociedad, que son los que he nombrado antes, son reeducados. Se les obliga a comer cerdo y a beber alcohol y a ser armoniosos con su entorno. Para nosotros será facil adaptarse. Nos gusta el jamón y el vino y somos armoniosos al maximo. 

_* 4 julio 2014 * _
Confucio alimenta el sueño chino - China Files

_Desde que el maestro Confucio dictara su doctrina hace 2500 años ha sido objeto de controversias y renacimientos. En la China moderna fue negado por el Maoísmo y luego “rehabilitado” dentro de la tradición china por el sucesor del Timonel, Deng Xiaoping. Hoy, gracias al presidente Xi Jinping, las analectas de Confucio vuelven a estar en boga en China, al recordar al maestro como uno de los elementos que hace a China un gran país. 

El confucionismo es la escuela de pensamiento más antigua de Asia. Se trata de un conjunto complejo de enseñanzas éticas, políticas, sociales y religiosas derivadas de una serie de charlas –se cree- dadas por Confucio y que luego fueron transcritas por sus discípulos. En la práctica, se tratan de una serie de comportamientos morales que apuntan a mejorar al ser humano en todas sus ámbitos, y que si se implementan de forma colectiva, apuntan a tener una sociedad armoniosa.
..._


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Lo tendrán pensando ya seguro, lo que estarán pensando es la manera de camuflarlo. No es igual hacerlo y que USA se entere de quién ha sido, que hacerlo y que USA no se entere, para estos menesteres.



China es uno de los tres grandes acreedores de USA y tiene miles de millones de dólares, cobrados y por cobrar no le conviene un dólar quebrado.


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Ultramontano dijo:


> En Andorra no lo se. Pero en joyería andorrano puedes comprar plata sin iva. Plata física. No futuros ni opciones ni mierdas de papel.
> Te asignan un lingote y te lo guardan el primer año en Suiza sin sobrecoste. En cualquier momento lo puedes vender o pedir que te lo manden. Entonces si pagas el iva del país de destino.
> 
> Plata sin IVA - Andorrano Joyería



Eso genera un problema gordo a parte de las comisiones y no disponer del lingote físico y tener que fiarte de ellos.
Si compras hoy un lingote de 1kg por 800€ (IVA: 168€), y cuando quieras recuperarlo la plata sube y ese mismo lingote vale 1600€, tienes que pagar el 21% de 1600, 336€.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ene 2021)

Al final los toros le metieron una clavada a los osos....se veía venir.
Para los novatos puede servir este vídeo muy resumido.


----------



## Ultramontano (30 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Eso genera un problema gordo a parte de las comisiones y no disponer del lingote físico y tener que fiarte de ellos.
> Si compras hoy un lingote de 1kg por 800€ (IVA: 168€), y cuando quieras recuperarlo la plata sube y ese mismo lingote vale 1600€, tienes que pagar el 21% de 1600, 336€.



Si. Pero si lo vendes te llevas los 1600 y ya.
En efecto te tienes que fiar. Pero me fío más solvencia y credibilidad de un depósito suizo de metales que de cualquier banco español.
Por cierto. Acabo de ver que hace 3 días tenían también lingotes de 5 kg con menos sobrecoste que los de 1kg y ahora ya no están disponibles. 
Algún degenerado retrasado habrá metido sus ahorros a holdear.


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Mi pregunta, entonces, era ¿quién acepta un corto, ser la contraparte, cuando sabes con seguridad que la acción se va desplomar a un décimo?



Voy a responder a esta pregunta porque seguro que muchos no lo saben.

El que presta acciones para que alguien se ponga corto le importa poco lo que haga la acción a corto plazo. Esas acciones las tiene para prestarlas a un determinado tipo de interés y/o para el largo plazo.


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Si. Pero si lo vendes te llevas los 1600 y ya.
> En efecto te tienes que fiar. Pero me fío más solvencia y credibilidad de un depósito suizo de metales que de cualquier banco español.



Pero sigues sin tener el metal. Para eso compro un ETF de plata y me ahorro comisiones y compro/vendo a precio de mercado.
Si compro físico es porque no quiero un papelito.


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Parece que te busco para discutir 



Nico dijo:


> 4) Los costos y los aspectos LEGALES *de almacenar plata para 100.000 inversores pequeños exceden lo razonable.*
> 
> 5) Muy posiblemente si empiezan a comprar PLATA FISICA, *les pongan restricciones* porque, con ciertos mercados, no se "juega"... el sistema NO TE DEJA (oro, plata, petróleo).



4. No veo esos costos ni problemas. Miilones de retards que empiezan a ahorrar un poco en plata física. Guardar y esconder unos cientos de onzas de plata es fácil y gratis.

5. Las restricciones pueden abortar un evento de compla de plata súbita que pretenda tirar el tenderete de un golpe. Pero, si no he entendido mal, se trata de un drenaje constante. Miillones de nuevos silverbugs picoteando mes a mes cualquier gramo de plata. Eso es imparable. Y las restricciones aumentarían la avidez y por tanto el precio. 

Son solo intuiciones.


----------



## malvado (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Les cuento lo que ayer (viernes) me llamó la atención:
> 
> *- Muchos de los que quisieron comprar, PUDIERON.*
> - La cotización *no se salió de un RANGO*, bastante amplio, pero para nada enloquecido.
> ...



Cito lo marcado en rojo porque me ha llamado la atención.

Tenemos tan asumido que la banca siempre gana que damos por sentado que si se puede comprar, mejor dicho, que SI NOS DEJAN comprar, es que ya tienen la espalda cubierta.

Nos ha jodido "que nos dejan" comprar. Como que es un mercado libre y regulado. Ya veremos como acaba Robinhood en los tribunales. Sólo faltaría que sólo se pudiera comprar lo que los fondos quieran, cuando ellos quieran y al precio que digan ellos (más o menos como ahora pero con impunidad y restregándolo por la cara al resto del mundo).

Imagina que cualquiera de nosotros fueramos a hacer la compra. Llegas a la caja y la cajera nos dice que nuestros euros sirven para todo lo que llevamos en el carro menos para esa marca de garbanzos. Si queremos comprar los garbanzos hay que esperar media hora y dejar el reloj en garantía. ¿Por qué? Porque lo dice la cajera y punto. Miras a la caja de al lado y ves los clientes pasando con garbanzos y pagando con euros. 

Al lado de la caja hay policía local mirando a la cajera sin saber muy bien qué hacer pero sabiendo que legalmente puedes comprar tus garbanzos. Y el resto de clientes que se amontonan alrededor cuando han oído tus protestas.

Aunque la cajera sea hija del policía, más le vale llamarle la atención y exigir que te venda los garbanzos.. más que nada para que la gente no se levante en armas. 

No se si he mencionado ya que en este pueblo todo el mundo es cazador y tiene varias escopetas en casa.

Pues más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## Ricardiano (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> A ver si le vamos tomando la mano a esto...
> 
> Un Fondo opera a ESCALA, no mira "una" acción sino *su CUENTA DE RESULTADOS.*
> 
> ...




Vamos que la solución a aplicar por el fondo varía entre ponderar, todo minorista aprende que es la forma de ganar, o bien la martingala. Esa gran estrategia de casino que arruina a cualquiera.

El problema que parece que obvias, y por lo que realmente esta funcionando esta historia, es que ya tenían hace 15 días el 130% de las acciones en corto. Y con una fecha muy próxima de finalización.

Según tú, para recuperar e incluso ganar, van a incrementar ese porcentaje. Digamos que necesitarían mínimo el doble para recuperar. Es decir irse al 260%


Esto implica muchos problemas. El primero encontrar semejante volumen de acciones y que te las presten. El segundo, es que ya antes de eso, están en un nivel de riesgo tan elevado que no deben tener ningún margen de maniobra que no sea ir cerrando posiciones. 

El tercero es que las posiciones cortas tienen un vencimiento. Saben que ese vencimiento comienza el lunes y dura dos semanas. En ese vencimiento hay que ir comprando acciones para cerrar las posiciones. Es decir que las presiones alcistas están servidas. 

Con ese escenario dices que van a aumentar posiciones en corto, suponiendo que lo pudiesen hacer, sabiendo que el precio va a seguir subiendo porque ellos mismos van a provocar ese aumento de precio?


Y todo esto con un efecto llamada brutal. Ahora mismo hay gente por todo el mundo metiendo unos eurillos. Algunas por el cachondeo, otros por si suena la flauta y el precio se va to the moon, otros por tocar las pelotas a wall street....en fin. 



Y por cierto, por mucho que se repita yo creo que no hay tanto niños y si gente que les tiene muchas ganas:


----------



## 365 (30 Ene 2021)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Si. Pero si lo vendes te llevas los 1600.
> En efecto te tienes que fiar. Pero me fío más solvencia y credibilidad de un depósito suizo de metales que de cualquier banco español.



Yo creo que es preferible tener la plata en mano y en porciones pequeñas, tipo monedas o lingotitos. Ni bancos ni hosties. No me fio de nadie. 


Y además son tan bonitas las monedas que deleitan con su toque y observación. Dan sensación _de libertad_.





Quicir, _de libeltad_.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (30 Ene 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Si, lo ley,pero intenté confirmarlo y no encuentro nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk




lo leí aquí REDPILLED MEDIA EXCLUSIVE: Jen Psaki’s Brother IS PORTFOLIO MANGER AT CITADEL, The Company That Owns Robinhood! He Was Director at Both Goldman Sachs and Barclays and VP of Lehman Brothers! – REDPILLED MEDIA


----------



## Ultramontano (30 Ene 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Voy a responder a esta pregunta porque seguro que muchos no lo saben.
> 
> El que presta acciones para que alguien se ponga corto le importa poco lo que haga la acción a corto plazo. Esas acciones las tiene para prestarlas a un determinado tipo de interés y/o para el largo plazo.



Eso me preguntaba yo. Supongo que el broker que te ofrezca ponerte corto no asume el riesgo. Entonces ¿quien lo asume? ¿una aseguradora? 
Porque a día de hoy todo el mundo puede ver que en una semana quizás no, pero en 6 meses la acción estará seguro por debajo de 150. 
¿Alguien sabe técnicamente que posiciones abre un broker para cubrirse cuando alguien se pone corto y permanecer neutro a los cambios de cotizacion?
@luisito2


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Vamos que la solución a aplicar por el fondo varía entre ponderar, todo minorista aprende que es la forma de ganar, o bien la martingala. Esa gran estrategia de casino que arruina a cualquiera.
> 
> El problema que parece que obvias, y por lo que realmente esta funcionando esta historia, es que ya tenían hace 15 días el 130% de las acciones en corto. Y con una fecha muy próxima de finalización.
> 
> ...




Hay varios mensajes asi. Esto viene de largo, ganas acumuladas. No nos hemos recuperado de lo de 2008, los pobres digo.


También me gustaria saber cuál es el término que se usa para los "Conspiranoicos Tocapelotas', porque estoy de ellos hasta los cojones. Falta poco para que metan a Soros en esto.


----------



## Indignado (30 Ene 2021)

¿Y como sabes que era Elon?

Veo que las fake news cuelan entre foreros , ya falta poco para que digan que esto es una maniobra de Soros :

Gamestop: El 75% de sus acciones estaba en manos de 9 grandes inversores y fondos (Fidelity, Blackrock, Vanguard,...). Han ganado 16mil millones $.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Y por cierto, por mucho que se repita yo creo que no hay tanto niños y si gente que les tiene muchas ganas:



Es que los "niños rata" de reddit son millenials en su mayoría. 30-40 años ya.


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Hombre, es evidente que los pantallazos de cuentas ganando millones no son de los que metieron 20 pavetes que les sobraron del finde pasado. Y yo me temo que los que más han arriesgado no lo están publicando tanto, aunque se vea ese ambiente de camaradería y tal. Casi seguro que hay buenas ballenas por ahí escondidas que no están abriendo la boca ni un poquito.


----------



## Kluster (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Si tuvieran las acciones reales, y estuvieran desplegando la maniobra que comentas, el final de los ejecutivos de Melvin será la carcel. Punto. Sin discusión.



Que conste que no lo digo yo, que soy un neófito en asuntos de bolsa, lo ha puesto alguien que supuestamente sabe del tema y ha colgado el video.

Lo que dices parece lógico. Pero mira a tu alrededor y dime donde ves la lógica en estos tiempos extraños.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

Cuando la internet descentralizada pasó de moda y empezaron a aparecer los "walled gardens" de las grandes corporaciones, desde facebook al iPhone.
La caída en desgracia de los foros y el correo por la inmediatez del Whatsapp.

2005-2010 diría yo.


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Cuando la internet descentralizada pasó de moda y empezaron a aparecer los "walled gardens" de las grandes corporaciones, desde facebook al iPhone.
> La caída en desgracia de los foros y el correo por la inmediatez del Whatsapp.
> 
> 2005-2010 diría yo.



Con el Tuenti chat.


----------



## Gago (30 Ene 2021)

Aquí están los otros dueños de las acciones


Gamestop: El 75% de sus acciones estaba en manos de 9 grandes inversores y fondos (Fidelity, Blackrock, Vanguard,...). Han ganado 16mil millones $.


----------



## grom (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pero, para darte una idea... comprar otro 10% para llegar a un 20% de las acciones (y tener mejores chances de estrangular el mercado) implica hoy día: 6 millones x $ 350 = *2.100 millones de dólares.*
> 
> Si crees que entre los foreros y los que falten comprar en Reddit llegan a esa cantidad, seguimos hablando.



No es descartable

Estos ultimos días el subredit esta creciendo a 1 millon de miembros POR DIA. 
Ahora esta en casi 7 millones de usuarios.

Esta muy claro que darle al boton de "join" no significa que vayas a gastar 1000 eur en acciones, pero ahora el fenomeno es mundial, esta mierda esta en todas las noticias.
Y la retórica es muy potente para la gente que quiere ver el mundo arder "somos unos putos subnormales y solo queremos dar por culo". 

I like the stonk


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Eso es cierto, pero el control puede ser temporal si un actor gordo aparece con furia porcina a comprar
> 
> La hipótesis de China lo he pensado también, si realmente esto es una brecha en el sistema financiero usano, y puede trascender en un varapalo financiero a USA por quiebras en cadena, no sería descabellado que azuzasen al alza el precio
> 
> ...



No es solo China. Se me ocurre una buena lista de países que estarían encantados de colaborar, en la medida de sus posibilidades, a tumbar el tenderete.

Y no es solo cuestión de países. Hay muchos que no harían eso porque son "aliados" de EEUU. Pero en casi todos ellos hay particulares o grupos con MUCHA pasta que también ayudarían con ganas a arrodillar WallSt. No hablo solo de los ultramillonarios, también de los percentiles justo inferiores, que no tienen tanta pasta cada uno de ellos para apostar cien millones, pero de 100k en 100k pueden sumar muy deprisa.

Todo esto son cábalas para pasar el rato.


----------



## Lovecraf (30 Ene 2021)

Bloomberg (inglés) , investing (español)


----------



## Kluster (30 Ene 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> El que presta acciones para que alguien se ponga corto le importa poco lo que haga la acción a corto plazo.



Pues no le veo la lógica, la verdad. Si que debería importar algo.


----------



## grom (30 Ene 2021)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> A estas alturas casi que mejor que nos gobiernen unos chinos comunistas que los masones patrios degenerados hijos de mil rameras



+1

Si hay que implantar un regimen comunista, mejor que sean los chinos que los hijos de la gran puta de aqui.


----------



## Lovecraf (30 Ene 2021)

La histeria por GameStop o la Gran Revuelta de 2021 Por Investing.com


----------



## Jebediah (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Lo vi en uno de los post de Reddit que copiaron o linkearon en alguno de los temas que abrieron en el Foro. No me he puesto a releer las 113 páginas para encontrar el link (o revisar los otros dos o tres temas que se abrieron al respecto).
> 
> Por eso aclaro que "según recuerdo", "me pareció leer", etc.
> 
> ...



Antes de esta subida GME tenía una capitalización de menos de $300M. Dudo que los Retards tengan sólo el 10% de las acciones, tampoco será el 80% pero estará más cerca que del 10%.


----------



## grom (30 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Cito lo marcado en rojo porque me ha llamado la atención.
> 
> Tenemos tan asumido que la banca siempre gana que damos por sentado que si se puede comprar, mejor dicho, que SI NOS DEJAN comprar, es que ya tienen la espalda cubierta.
> 
> ...



Pero es que tampoco pudieron. 
Robinhood desbloqueo la compra el viernes pero la limito a un numero ridiculo, 5 acciones, 2, incluso se han visto pantallazos de limite a *1* accion.
Otros se quejan de que directamente no podían entrar en la cuenta.


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Y Michael Burry ya estaba dentro. Por cierto, qué gran paradoja que el tipo del "big short" de las subprimes ahora esté en el lado contrario.



Es ajedrez aunque juegues con blancas o negras. 



La aparición de actores a los que no les importa perder revoluciona las tácticas y estrategias tanto como la existencia de los kamikazes en la guerra del pacífico, o de los cinturones bomba en la lucha antiterroista. De entrada, tu nivel de defensa ha de multiplicarse por diez, y eso consume recursos y resta posibilidades ofensivas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ene 2021)

Si juegas a ser oso has perdido, pero si entraste como toro estás forrado. Ya te puedes jubilar con las ganancias....


----------



## malvado (30 Ene 2021)

Gago dijo:


> Aquí están los otros dueños de las acciones
> 
> 
> Gamestop: El 75% de sus acciones estaba en manos de 9 grandes inversores y fondos (Fidelity, Blackrock, Vanguard,...). Han ganado 16mil millones $.



Eso es. Esto no es una revolución de los pobres como se nos está vendiendo. Detrás de los pobres hay leones muy gordos descojonándose de risa y viendo como las gacelas se organizan para quitarse de enmedio a otro león gordo.

Ningún grupo de gacelas organizadas va a poder nunca con Blackrock o Vanguard, pero eso no quita que sea un escarmiento a los leones. Está bien de vez en cuando alfombrar la casa con piel de león y que sirva como aviso que las empresitas (que son las que producen trabajo y economía real) son algo más que juguetes para que los leones se diviertan.

Seguro seguro que nunca más veremos cortos por más del 100%

Yo estoy hasta los cojones ya de que 3 idiotas con un ordenador y mucho dinero puedan hundir empresas viables y mandar a la gente al paro sólo para añadir unos millones más a sus cuentas de resultados.


----------



## malvado (30 Ene 2021)

grom dijo:


> Pero es que tampoco pudieron.
> Robinhood desbloqueo la compra el viernes pero la limito a un numero ridiculo, 5 acciones, 2, incluso se han visto pantallazos de limite a *1* accion.
> Otros se quejan de que directamente no podían entrar en la cuenta.



Y ahora es cuando al policía (a la SEC) le toca enganchar a la cajera de la oreja e investigar. Y si la cajera tenía órdenes del dueño del supermercado, pues habrá que seguir tirando del hilo. 

Al final esto es un pueblo pequeño donde se conocen todos, y si el policía decide hacer la vista gorda va a cabrear (todavía más) a muchos vecinos. Y repito que en el pueblo hay muchos cazadores y tienen escopetas en casa. El mismo pueblo en el que hace poco asaltaron el ayuntamiento y donde unos meses atrás se liaron a hostias porque un policía blanco mató a un vecino negro. 

Yo si fuera la policía andaría con un poco de cuidado esta vez.


----------



## Indignado (30 Ene 2021)

No me explique bien , ¿como sabes que ese usuario de reddit que te dio thanks es Elon?

Por ejemplo corre el rumor que esta cuenta de twitter es suya :



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/WSBChairman



Yo creo que Elon esta detrás de esta genialidad por ejemplo a nadie le sorprende que con centenares de empresas que cotizan en bolsa encontraron una con tantos cortos ,esto ni los grupos de inversores lo vieron ; otra cosa que Elon de forma pública se va hacer el ambiguo


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Voy a responder a esta pregunta porque seguro que muchos no lo saben.
> 
> El que presta acciones para que alguien se ponga corto le importa poco lo que haga la acción a corto plazo. Esas acciones las tiene para prestarlas a un determinado tipo de interés y/o para el largo plazo.



Si la vendes en el pico ganas un pastón, pero no lo haces porque tenías otros planes que no vas a cambiar ahora. La prestas y cuando te la devuelvan ya no vale nada, renunciando a grandes beneficios.

Pues no lo veo.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Ene 2021)

grom dijo:


> No es descartable
> 
> Estos ultimos días el subredit esta creciendo a 1 millon de miembros POR DIA.
> Ahora esta en casi 7 millones de usuarios.
> ...



Es que ya da igual cuántos miembros haya en ese subreddiit. Esto a llegado a todo el mundo y todo el mundo está hasta las pelotas de los fondos, de JPMorgan de Goldman y demás. Ya no se trata de cuántos de esos 7M van a meter pasta si no de cuántos en todo el mundo vamos a hacerlo. Esto ya va más allá de gente en un foro.


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Accionistas y acciones de GME.
Fuente: Accionistas principales de acciones de GameStop Corporation (GME) - Yahoo Finanzas

Por dar un rayo de luz a lo que unos u otros dicen.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Ene 2021)

No sé si públicamente pero que Elon Musk está o va a tomar partido en este asunto está claro. Ese tío a aguantado chaparrones de instituciones y se ha jugado hasta las pelotas en 2 empresas que en un mes iban a la quiebra, y estos fondos le animaban a ello con cortos por todos lados. La venganza en plato frío.


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Este es el listado de personas con información privilegiada de las que hablaba @Nico en su explicación.


----------



## Kluster (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 559024
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 559026
> 
> ...



He contado unos 62 millones de acciones en total.

Pues no se aleja mucho de lo que decía Nico.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 559037
> 
> 
> Este es el listado de personas con información privilegiada de las que hablaba @Nico en su explicación.




¿Hay un español ahi?

No puede ser, ha de ser un panchito.


----------



## malvado (30 Ene 2021)

Si conseguimos que esos 3 millones y medio de gacelas pongan 40.000€ cada uno encima de la mesa nos liamos a hostias con Bridgewater. 

No se que consecuencias tendría, pero las risas están aseguradas.

Parece que gacelas más gordas y con dientes afilados se están uniendo a la fiesta. Incluso algún lobo..



De Elon Musk no digo nada porque es impredecible. Lo mismo busca sangre que está en casa hasta arriba de maría con los colegas y mandando tweets para trolear a los dos lados.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Si la vendes en el pico ganas un pastón, pero no lo haces porque tenías otros planes que no vas a cambiar ahora. La prestas y cuando te la devuelvan ya no vale nada, renunciando a grandes beneficios.
> 
> Pues no lo veo.



Es que el prestador juega a largo plazo. No piensa vender en menos de 10 años (es el promedio).


----------



## Kluster (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


>



Un momento, ¿Porque el valor de las acciones está como si valiera 10$ por título?


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2021)

¿Que es lo que dice Nico, que le tengo en el ignore? En dos frases.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (30 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> lo leí aquí REDPILLED MEDIA EXCLUSIVE: Jen Psaki’s Brother IS PORTFOLIO MANGER AT CITADEL, The Company That Owns Robinhood! He Was Director at Both Goldman Sachs and Barclays and VP of Lehman Brothers! – REDPILLED MEDIA



Muchas gracias......Esto empieza a alcanzar ya un nivel importante eh.


Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kluster (30 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Que es lo que dice Nico, que le tengo en el ignore? En dos frases.



Pues que sólo el 10% de las acciones está en manos de los retarders y el resto está en manos fuertes por lo que van a poder hacer control de daños.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sé si públicamente pero que Elon Musk está o va a tomar partido en este asunto está claro. Ese tío a aguantado chaparrones de instituciones y se ha jugado hasta las pelotas en 2 empresas que en un mes iban a la quiebra, y estos fondos le animaban a ello con cortos por todos lados. La venganza en plato frío.



Lo que está claro es que es una venganza en frío de alguien que sabe muy bien cómo funciona el mercado, y que tenía información muy privilegiada de cómo estaba el ambiente del mercado.
Se me escapa por ahora la mano negra, pero si tuviese que apostar yo diría que al entorno de Trump (no a Trump exactamente). Son los únicos con acceso a los algoritmos cuánticos de mercado que yo sepa.
Y esto necesita de mucho cálculo, no se hace con los típicos programas de trading y gráficos de velas.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (30 Ene 2021)

Elon Musk apoya públicamente a los retards.... y en pocos días aparece la noticia de que le investigan por no contratar inmigrantes 



> *The Justice Department is investigating Elon Musk’s SpaceX after it was accused of discriminating against non-U.S. citizens in its hiring process. *
> 
> Court documents reveal that a non-U.S. citizen filed a complaint at the DOJ's Immigrant and Employee Rights (IER) division alleging that Musk’s aerospace company discriminated against him based on his citizenship status, CNBC reported.



Elon Musk's SpaceX Accused Of Hiring Discrimination, DOJ Investigates Complaints


----------



## Jebediah (30 Ene 2021)

Con pasta decía, perdón. gg


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Y ahora es cuando al policía (a la SEC) le toca enganchar a la cajera de la oreja e investigar. Y si la cajera tenía órdenes del dueño del supermercado, pues habrá que seguir tirando del hilo.
> 
> Al final esto es un pueblo pequeño donde se conocen todos, y si el policía decide hacer la vista gorda va a cabrear (todavía más) a muchos vecinos. Y repito que en el pueblo hay muchos cazadores y tienen escopetas en casa. El mismo pueblo en el que hace poco asaltaron el ayuntamiento y donde unos meses atrás se liaron a hostias porque un policía blanco mató a un vecino negro.
> 
> Yo si fuera la policía andaría con un poco de cuidado esta vez.



A ver, por experiencia, cuando la policía investiga a una empresa importante por chanchulleos la culpable es siempre la cajera por sistema, y eso pasa desde los tiempos de la Compañía de los mares del sur.

Si una empresa importante chanchullea es que tiene permiso el estado para ello, pregunte por un tal Jon Law en Francia de la monarquía, da igual el sistema politico y la cultura en la que se muevan.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Pues que sólo el 10% de las acciones está en manos de los retarders y el resto está en manos fuertes por lo que van a poder hacer control de daños.




Pero si el daño ya está hecho. Lo que tenia que pasar, las risas, el troleo, el bajarles las caretas, el mostrar la mierda, el llevar dos pequeños fondos a llorar en los videos, el juntar a 6 millones de foreros en una semana...

No sé qué más quereis. Encima han hecho dinero.


No os dejeis llevar por los negativos.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (30 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Pues que sólo el 10% de las acciones está en manos de los retarders y el resto está en manos fuertes por lo que van a poder hacer control de daños.



Dile también que esas manos fuertes no van a renunciar a que la acción baje otra vez a niveles de $20 estando a $325 renunciando a ganancias épicas para salvar a un fonducho que entró en cortos mientras ellos sí son los tenedores a largo. En el mundo real es la posibilidad de cargarte a un competidor lavándote las manos. Esos mismos actores fuertes la van a pumpear dado el caso. Por obra y gracia de Wallstreet. Ya no es ni siquiera el movimiento WSB.

Ya se ha comentado, pero Biden estrena mandato, y como parte del ritual de investidura se va a quemar en la plaza pública y ofrecer como trofeo la carne y sangre de un pez gordo: Ken Griffin, sus activos y todo lo que haya debajo de su jerarquía. Para calmar a las masas y que las cosas sigan como están en definitiva.

Cuanto más dure este asunto peor para WallStreet. Más miradas atraen y más actores ajenos se pueden sumar a la fiesta para complicar la historia a propósito.


----------



## Kalevala (30 Ene 2021)

Para plata papel, hay un ETF de ticker SLV
Para plata fisica, monedas de 1oz, depende de donde vivas busca la tienda que te lo venda más barata.
Hay un hilo de metales preciosos en inversiones. Con 1000 euros a lo mejor te compensa comprar en Alemania o Belgicay que te lo manden por correo.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (30 Ene 2021)

Mola ver cómo nos hemos posicionado en el hilo las dos posturas. Los _believers _de que todo puede cambiar con la unión de la fuerza de los pringadillos y los racionalistas por contra que niegan que eso sea posible ya que el juego está trucado. Veremos si de verdad lo está hasta niveles de infamia, es lo que vamos a descubrir realmente los próximos días.

En todo caso es divertido el contrapunto y la réplica.

*Las tres reflexiones de Hannibal, las mejores de la mañana.*

Me tomo un sano descanso hasta el lunes por la tarde. Un saludo a todos y gracias por aportar cosas interesantes.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Para plata papel, hay un ETF de ticker SLV
> Para plata fisica, monedas de 1oz, depende de donde vivas busca la tienda que te lo venda más barata.
> Hay un hilo de metales preciosos en inversiones. Con 1000 euros a lo mejor te compensa comprar en Alemania o Belgicay que te lo manden por correo.



Este hilo me recuerda mucho a la epoca gloriosa 2008-2012.

foreros de antaño recomendando comprar plata

Los viejunos compramos hace ya una década...


----------



## luisito2 (30 Ene 2021)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Eso me preguntaba yo. Supongo que el broker que te ofrezca ponerte corto no asume el riesgo. Entonces ¿quien lo asume? ¿una aseguradora?
> Porque a día de hoy todo el mundo puede ver que en una semana quizás no, pero en 6 meses la acción estará seguro por debajo de 150.
> ¿Alguien sabe técnicamente que posiciones abre un broker para cubrirse cuando alguien se pone corto y permanecer neutro a los cambios de cotizacion?
> @luisito2



Hay un depósito del inversor en corto, como en todos los mercados de derivados.

El depósito consiste en el dinero que se ha obtenido en la venta en corto más un aval llamado 'margin'. Por ejemplo: si el inversor en corto toma prestadas unas acciones y las vende por 1000 eruros, el broker se queda con los 1000 euros hasta que se cierre la posición y además el inversor corto tiene que depositar 100 euros (imaginemos) adicionales.

El que 1100 euros soporten una posición de 1000 euros vendida, soporta que las acciones vendidas en corto suban hasta un 10%

Si las acciones vendidas en corto comienzan a subir, el broker solicita al inversor que aumente el depósito de garantía y si las acciones comienzan a bajar, el inversor puede retirar parte de la garantía. Mientras la posición corta esté abierta, el inversor debe tener depositada en el broker una garantía que garantice la compra de esas acciones más un margen que cubra variaciones de precio.

En casos más complicados, como hedge funds y similares, el valor de las acciones propiedad del inversor, y depositadas en el broker pueden actuar como garantía de sus posiciones cortas. (Las posiciones largas pueden avalar las cortas)

En los episodios de 'short squeeze', como el que ha ocurrido estos días, según la acción vendida en corto comienza a subir, el broker solicita al inversor en corto añadir garantías, es lo que se llama 'margin call' y si el inversor no es capaz, el propio broker deshace la operación recomprando esas acciones. Este proceso, al añadir nueva demanda de las acciones, demanda para cerrar las posiciones cortas, acelera el crecimiento explosivo de la cotización (realimenta positivamente el proceso)


----------



## Registrador (30 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Elon Musk apoya públicamente a los retards.... y en pocos días aparece la noticia de que le investigan por no contratar inmigrantes
> 
> 
> Elon Musk's SpaceX Accused Of Hiring Discrimination, DOJ Investigates Complaints



A parte que es una memez: los cohetes de Musk tiene tecnología militar estadounidense y por ley no se pueden fabricar fuera de los EEUU, ni contratar a no norteamericanos y los extranjeros que trabajen allí tienen que tener clearance del gobierno americano.

Musk, africano el mismo, ya se ha quejado varias veces que el gobierno americano no le deja contratar extranjeros.

Y volviendo al tema, Musk tiene unas ganas enormes de joder a los cortos a los que tiene la guerra declarada desde hace años y a los funcis de la SEC que le pusieron una multa desproporcionada (40 millones de dólares) y le obligaron en dejar de ser presidente de tesla cuando lo del tuit de 'funded secured'.


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Elon Musk apoya públicamente a los retards.... y en pocos días aparece la noticia de que le investigan por no contratar inmigrantes
> 
> 
> Elon Musk's SpaceX Accused Of Hiring Discrimination, DOJ Investigates Complaints



Después de años con la exploración espacial estancada, y aún usando cohetes de la guerra fría, una empresa desarrolla cohetes capaces de ser reutilizados, que consumen poco combustible y está liderando el progreso tecnológico para poder enviar humanos a marte, y atacan a la empresa con que no contrata inmigrantes.
Se ve que a los amantes del progreso no les gusta el progreso real.

Elon Musk puede contraatacar diciendo que el propio CEO es inmigrante, y que lo acusan falsamente por xenofobos, seria delirante  . Él es sudafricano.


----------



## Tafetán (30 Ene 2021)

qué rápido va esto...parecen los años del hilo del IBEX y del análisis de mercado.

Pego un gráfico en escala diaria para que los que se incorporen ahora vean la foto rápida de la situación. En el after la acción va cayendo bastante, pero claro, acostumbrados a los vaivenes de los últimos días un 3,69 no parece nada. Voy a ponerme al día con el hilo.


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Mola ver cómo nos hemos posicionado en el hilo las dos posturas. Los _believers _de que todo puede cambiar con la unión de la fuerza de los pringadillos y los racionalistas por contra que niegan que eso sea posible ya que el juego está trucado. Veremos si de verdad lo está hasta niveles de infamia, es lo que vamos a descubrir realmente los próximos días.
> 
> En todo caso es divertido el contrapunto y la réplica.
> 
> ...



*

*


----------



## Registrador (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 559089
> *



Los hijos de puta de los fondos se han ganado el odio de absolutamente todo el mundo, no hace falta anadir nada mas. Los unicos que los defienden son aquellos que cobran directamente de ellos, periodistas, funcis y politicos.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 559089
> *



Dios cuánta sabiduría en un solo meme. Solo falta Biden detrás de verdugo. Lo van a hacer y pronto, no se puede enrevesar más esta partida antes de que se politice y piezas más grandes caigan. En el ajedrez se llaman sacrificios. ¿Que va a caer una torre al principio de la partida?, sí....¿y qué? ya se tomarán vengada cuenta en otras ocasiones.


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, hemos sobrepasado ya en mensajes a "Se está liando parda en EEUU", que es un hilo con chincheta.
Hold, retards.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ene 2021)

Hilo gigante de Twitter, vaya coñazo copipastear la traducción. Muy recomendable


*edito: si pilotas inglés, tienes el unroll dos mensajes más abajo (sáltate estos dos tocohos)



(1/2)*



Spoiler



Estimados medios,

¿Qué está pasando con RobinHood?

Una cartilla rápida.

Este es un problema de "plomería". Es esotérico, incluso para los de Wall Street.

Un hilo muy largo sobre cómo está obstruido

el
inodoro. Sigue leyendo
Primero: RH no fue la única corredora que restringió la compra en $ GME et al. Gran parte de lo siguiente se aplica a muchas casas de bolsa. Voy a utilizar "RH" en mi escritura por simplicidad y porque es el más destacado, pero no es justo llamar a esto un problema de RobinHood, per se.


Las restricciones afectaron a los actores minoristas E institucionales: muchos corredores principales institucionales ("PB") hicieron lo mismo con sus clientes de fondos de cobertura.

¿Por qué?

Seguramente los PB no pueden estar tratando de castigar a sus propios clientes solo para beneficiar a Citadel. Debe haber algo más sucediendo ...
Hablemos de fontanería.

La mayoría de los clientes de SR (y todos los HF) utilizan cuentas de "margen", no cuentas de "efectivo". El proceso de registro de RH empuja a nuevos clientes a cuentas de margen de forma predeterminada.

Vale la pena discutir otro día si RH debería hacer eso.

Esta es una historia de préstamos y capital.
Las cuentas de margen son la forma en que Wall Street denota cuentas de préstamos.

Prácticamente hablando, en las cuentas de margen, el cliente NO posee * ningún * valor. Más bien, los titulares de cuentas de margen "poseen" una promesa de su corredor.

Hurra.
Cuando un RH'er compra $ GME, suceden un montón de cosas detrás de escena, todas las cuales son las feas tuberías de Wall Street.
Estoy simplificando, pero debido a que el comprador no sabe quién es el vendedor, los corredores tanto para el comprador como para el vendedor utilizan una tercera compañía llamada DTCC para igualar y "liquidar" las transacciones de acciones, moviendo el título de corredor vendedor a corredor comprador mientras se asegura las ganancias se mueven a tiempo.
Nota al margen para más adelante:

Para los contratos de opciones sobre acciones (opciones de compra y venta), la entidad de compensación principal es OCC (Options Clearing Corp). Me referiré a "DTCC" a continuación, pero sepa que se puede contar la misma historia para las opciones con OTC.
La compensación de acciones estadounidenses es generalmente un proceso “T + 2”: la liquidación no toma más de 2 días desde la operación. Pero las cuentas de corretaje del comprador y del vendedor generalmente reflejan la transacción de inmediato: detrás de escena, hay préstamos. Préstamo significa "riesgo crediticio de contraparte".


DTCC proporciona su balance para garantizar la liquidación. Pero su balance no es tan grande, por lo que tiene que administrar estrictamente el riesgo de contraparte para garantizar una liquidación precisa.

De esta manera, DTCC es a la vez un repositorio central de Título y también el garante de Título.
Esta garantía suele ser una propuesta de riesgo extremadamente bajo.

Sin embargo, "bajo riesgo" no equivale a "sin riesgo"
Generalmente, DTCC tiene el título "físico" de sus acciones. Esto acelera la liquidación: DTCC simplemente asigna el título de un cliente de DTCC a otro para liquidar la transacción.

Los clientes de DTCC son los corredores, por lo que el título se encuentra en "Nombre de la calle" (el nombre del corredor), no en su nombre.
Entonces, compró $ GME en su cuenta de margen RH: ¿qué sucede detrás de escena?
1) Usted compra
2) Al final del día, RH saca todo el dinero que necesita para enviar a DTCC
3) Si RH es un remitente neto, generalmente toma prestado ese dinero a bajo costo a través de préstamos interbancarios y lo envía a DTCC
4) DTCC envía neto procede a los corredores que deben recibir
5) La liquidación formal ocurre dentro de 2 días
Si observa eso, existen diferentes ventanas de riesgo crediticio.

1) RH vs. DTCC: entre el momento de la transacción (p. Ej., Usted compra a las 9:45 am) y el cierre del negocio (cuando los ingresos netos van a DTCC);
2) DTCC frente a DTCC: entre el momento en que DTCC envía los ingresos netos y liquida formalmente la transacción
3) Agente de ventas frente a cliente de ventas: El agente de ventas da crédito a su cliente por los ingresos inmediatamente después de la transacción;
4) DTCC vs. Broker vendedor: DTCC adeuda los ingresos del corredor vendedor al final del día;
5) RH vs.Cliente RH: (ver siguiente Tweet)


RH vs. RH Client:

Usted deposita $ 10,000 en su cuenta RH para abrirla. Es una cuenta de margen. Comienzas a comprar acciones sin comisión.

No está pagando nada, así que RH no gana dinero con eso ... ¿o no?
En realidad, no es particularmente importante para la historia, pero todos sabemos que el cliente real de RH no es usted, usted es el producto.

Los clientes * reales * de RH son compradores de "flujo de pedidos", el mayor de los cuales es Citadel (el mismo Citadel que rescató a Melvin Capital con Point72 el lunes)
El hecho de que no seas el cliente real de RH no significa que no se preocupen por ti, necesitan que seas feliz y activo para poder venderte continuamente a Citadel.
Citadel y otros obtienen un adelanto del flujo de órdenes de RH (es decir, actividad comercial pendiente) y lo utilizan para "proporcionarle liquidez" (es decir, adelantar su operación).
Citadel obtiene pequeñas cantidades en cada transacción (en promedio), lo que reduce ligeramente la calidad de su ejecución (en promedio), pero no le permite pagar ninguna comisión explícita.
Así que ahora posee acciones de $ GME en la cuenta de margen.

En realidad, no es así: RH posee las acciones y simplemente le transfiere muchos de los derechos de propiedad, otorgándole el crédito de cuasi-propiedad.
Esto es importante porque si la RH fallara, usted no sería "dueño" de sus acciones, per se. Sería un acreedor con un reclamo contra RH. Este es un riesgo clave de las cuentas de margen.

Ver Lehman Brothers.
Cuando firmó su contrato con el cliente y los términos de servicio, le dio a RH la capacidad de tomar las acciones que compró y prestárselas a otros en corto. Dependiendo de cuán “difícil de pedir prestado” sea esa acción, RH recibe una tasa variable por este préstamo de acciones.
Si bien muchos corredores comparten los ingresos del préstamo de acciones con los clientes, RobinHood no lo hace. RobinHood lo guarda todo.

Esta es una forma crítica en la que se paga a RH. Este pago puede ser MUY grande en nombres difíciles de pedir prestados.
Prestar $ MSFT, que es fácil de pedir prestado, paga muy poco.

Prestar $ GME, que es muy difícil de pedir prestado, puede pagar 50-100% (o más) por año. La "tasa de préstamo" la fija el mercado y es frustrantemente opaca. La tasa se restablece diariamente a medida que la dificultad del préstamo fluctúa.


Corto En la práctica:

alguien quiere acortar $ GME. La mayoría de los HF que venden en corto primero hacen ping a su PB para "localizar prestado".
Para cumplir con los requisitos legales, el corredor tiene que encontrar acciones no prestadas (por lo que las mismas acciones no se prestan dos veces). El PB “etiquetará” esas acciones, indicará al cliente el costo prevaleciente del préstamo y proporcionará al cliente una “identificación de ubicación” que le garantice esas acciones.
Con la información en la mano, el gerente de HF decide si seguir adelante. Si quiere la venta corta, le indica a su comerciante que venda y le proporciona la identificación de localización (etiquetada con las acciones que estaban en cortocircuito) para que coincida con esa transacción, para que todo funcione en el back-end.
Veamos la transacción de HF:

- El PB prestó las acciones específicas de $ GME de HF, que el HF vendió inmediatamente, recibiendo efectivo.

- El balance de HF es: debe acciones y tiene efectivo ...
- El HF recibe intereses del mercado monetario sobre el efectivo en su cuenta (llamado "descuento a corto plazo"; esto es nominal en el mundo ZIRP actual, pero puede ser significativo en un entorno de tasas de interés altas)

- El HF paga el costo del préstamo de las acciones adeudadas
Como usted sabe, debido a que el HF debe acciones, y no dinero, su desempeño se mueve precisamente a la inversa del movimiento del precio de la acción (ganancia en caída, pérdida en aumento).
Detrás de escena, el PB se ocupa de la plomería. El PB necesitaba encontrar a alguien que poseyera las acciones de $ GME con un título limpio. Idealmente, el PP los encuentra “en casa” (de otro cliente de la misma correduría), pero a menudo los ubican de un tercero (como RH u otro PP) ...
El PB paga a RH diariamente por el préstamo y le cobra a su cliente HF diariamente.
Ahora aleje el zoom:

el cliente de margen de RH (un inversor minorista) * piensa * que posee acciones. Nunca lo hizo, porque es una cuenta de margen.
RH en sí era dueño de las acciones (a nombre de Street). RH prestó esas acciones a un HF PB (también conocido como "hipoteca"), a cambio de comisiones diarias por préstamos.
Ese préstamo crea una relación de débito / crédito entre RH y PB. El PB tomó esas acciones prestadas y las volvió a prestar a su cliente, quien las vendió a una cuarta parte. El cliente RH y la cuarta parte "poseen" simultáneamente las mismas acciones.
Resumen desde varias perspectivas:
- El Cliente RH tiene una acción * acreditada * a su cuenta de margen. Esta es en realidad una promesa de RH
- El HF debe acciones de GME + intereses de préstamos. Posee "efectivo" de la venta corta, que se acredita en su cuenta de margen. Recibe intereses sobre ese efectivo (incluso ese efectivo es en realidad solo una promesa de su PB)
- RH tiene un préstamo de seguridad para PB y, mientras tanto, cobra intereses variables por préstamos
- PB debe acciones de RH e intereses diarios por préstamos. PB mantiene activos de cuentas de margen de clientes de HF como garantía. HF paga a PB una tasa de interés diaria. PB quita un vig de la tasa de préstamo y paga el saldo a RH
- Una cuarta parte es propietaria de las acciones reales que el cliente RH cree que * ellos * poseen

Y
- DTCC está registrando la cadena de propiedad y asegurando que el efectivo desde la compra hasta la venta fluya.
La principal preocupación de DTCC es que alguien en mitad de la cadena tenga un problema. Si eso sucede, los problemas fluyen a lo largo de la cadena hasta el cliente de RH y luego a DTCC.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ene 2021)

*(2/2)*





Spoiler



De esta manera, RH corre el riesgo de tener problemas posteriores.

La metáfora de la plomería es acertada: cuando usted descarga, una obstrucción corriente abajo causa un desorden que se acumula en su inodoro. No maneje bien esa obstrucción y terminará con un desastre en el piso. Manéjelo * realmente * mal y romperá una tubería: las aguas residuales se filtrarán en sus paredes.

Para evitar esto, DTCC tiene ponderaciones de riesgo basadas en la contraparte y los valores. Cuando $ GME se convirtió en el activo más volátil del mundo, creó enormes riesgos para el sistema. Asimismo, DTCC considera que las transacciones de cuentas de margen son más riesgosas que las de cuentas de efectivo.

Desde la perspectiva del corredor, su riesgo con cuentas de margen se ve mitigado por la capacidad del corredor de cerrar clientes fuera de posiciones, liquidarlos cuando se superan los umbrales de riesgo.



Las acciones que son extremadamente volátiles aumentan las probabilidades de incumplimiento.





Para mitigar el riesgo de no recibir el pago, DTCC requiere que los corredores (como RH y PB) mantengan una garantía en depósito en DTCC (efectivo y bonos del Tesoro) en proporción al riesgo que representa el corredor.

A medida que aumenta el riesgo de los activos de DTCC de un corredor (por ejemplo, $ GME se convierte de manera desproporcionada en parte de los activos de RH), DTCC le dice a RH que “debe enviarnos más garantías”.

Garantía significa liquidez.



La liquidez es el oxígeno de los mercados financieros. Acceder a la liquidez es fácil cuando no la necesita y difícil cuando la necesita. Por eso es importante mantener grandes amortiguadores.

Hasta ahora, me he saltado una parte PRINCIPAL, quizás LA PRINCIPAL, de la historia de $ GME: Opciones.



Si ha visto mis Tweets de los últimos días, dije que la situación de GME ya no es Minorista vs. Fondo de cobertura, es Fondo de cobertura vs. Fondo de cobertura.

Los dólares en juego son increíblemente masivos en relación con las empresas de las que todos estamos hablando.

Todos, tanto los largos como los cortos, saben que $ GME, $ AMC, et al son TODOS los cortos a largo plazo. Mientras tanto, están intercambiando balones de fútbol. Los jugadores son todos apostadores y cazadores.

Los apostadores están jugando. Muchos jugadores son hábiles, pero la mayoría son tontos. El apostador medio pierde dinero.

Los cazadores están tratando de descubrir cómo capitalizar el resultado inevitable a largo plazo, "Sé que GameStop será menor a largo plazo, ¿cómo puedo beneficiarme de eso?" Suelen ser exigentes.

En el caso de un apretón corto, el "largo plazo" es solo el otro lado del apretón. Podrían ser días; no es probable que sean muchos meses. Si miras los análogos históricos, los colapsos son tan impresionantes como el apretón.



Aquí es donde entran en juego las opciones.

Comprar opciones es una forma de pedir dinero prestado, pero limitando su riesgo de pérdida: no puede perder más de lo que invierte, pero recibe un alza casi sin límite.



A cambio de limitar su pérdida máxima y exponerse a una gran ventaja, las opciones tienen probabilidades bastante altas de expirar sin valor.

Si las opciones de compra ofrecen una ventaja casi sin límite, entonces, tautológicamente, las opciones de venta tienen una desventaja casi sin límite. Los vendedores cobran la prima por adelantado y la mayoría de las veces usted la conserva. Pero, cuando pierdes, puede ser malo.

La venta de opciones se asemeja a un contrato de seguro desde la perspectiva de la aseguradora. Reciba pequeños pagos por adelantado y, ocasionalmente, pague mucho en caso de desastres.



Las opciones de venta son el clásico "recoger centavos frente a una excavadora".

Algunas personas bromean diciendo que cuando compras opciones, te unes a un grupo de personas que arrojan centavos hacia un tipo frente a una excavadora. Si la excavadora atropella al tipo mientras está recogiendo * su * centavo, puede quedarse con todos los centavos en su bolsillo.

A medida que el "apretón corto" de $ GME tomó vuelo, cualquiera que hubiera vendido llamadas estaba en una profunda mierda.



Su inodoro estaba inundado (e inundado e inundado).

Si en diciembre, cuando $ GME estaba en $ 15, vendiera $ 20 strike calls en GME con un vencimiento en febrero por $ 1,75, habría recibido $ 175 / contrato (cada contrato representa 100 acciones).



Por encima de $ 21,75, empiezo a perder dinero.

Con $ GME a $ 300 / acción, ese contrato ahora se vende por $ 280 ($ 28,000).



Habría perdido $ 27,825 por contrato ($ 280 x 100 - $ 175).



Eso significa que perdí ~ 280 veces la prima que recibí.



No bueno. Incluso un puesto PEQUEÑO podría llevarlo a la bancarrota.





[No voy a entrar en esto, pero muchos participantes del mercado financian sus compras de opciones (es decir, piden prestado con margen para comprar la opción).



Su cabeza podría explotar si piensa en eso demasiado ...]

Volviendo a la plomería: ¿Adivina en qué tipo de cuenta se encuentran casi todas las opciones?



Pista: cuentas de margen.

Si vendía esa opción, obviamente no podía esperar hasta los $ 300 para comenzar a administrar mis pérdidas: mi solvencia y la racionalidad del mercado estarían en desacuerdo mucho antes de eso, y mi solvencia perdería.

Estaría desesperado por hacer mucho tiempo. Si no lo hiciera yo mismo, mi corredor lo haría por mí. El corredor me liquidaría tan pronto como me convirtiera en un riesgo crediticio real para ellos. Si son agradables, pueden darme algunas advertencias primero y dejarme intentar curar.

Yo (o mi corredor) podría mitigar este riesgo al



- Agregar garantía adicional (infundir efectivo: consulte Point72 y Citadel con Melvin)



- Cerrar la opción vendida (recomprarla con pérdidas);



- Comprar acciones suficientes para compensar la llamada (pero tengo una cuenta de margen ...

... y eso aumentaría mi uso del balance); o



- Compre una llamada con un strike más alto que tenga el efecto de limitar su pérdida (también un uso del balance, pero posiblemente más eficiente)

Sin embargo, para que usted compre esa opción más alta, alguien más tiene que vender la opción. En medio de la presión, los vendedores de opciones pueden ver la sombra de la excavadora y ya no son optimistas.

Muy pocas personas quieren vender llamadas sobre algo que han visto subir 15 veces en dos semanas, pero los jugadores podrían hacerlo. Esto elimina al proveedor de opciones de venta.

Por el contrario, todo el mundo quiere comprar opciones. Tanto los cazadores como los apostadores recorren el universo para comprar opciones de venta baratas (las opciones ganan si la acción baja lo suficiente). Hoy, debido a que la demanda es tan alta, los precios de venta se han disparado.

Es importante destacar que la compra de opciones de venta crea una exposición corta implícita, lo que significa que la exposición corta teórica implícita para GME puede ser mucho, MUCHO más grande de lo que parece.

Recuerde, todo el mundo cree que se acerca el colapso: cazadores y apostadores por igual. La pregunta es cuándo.

Nadie quiere una exposición sin límites a las pérdidas. Esto significa que las personas que venden opciones en un strike probablemente compren opciones en otro strike para limitar su exposición. La cantidad total de opciones nocionales pendientes está creciendo y creciendo y creciendo.

A pesar del alto costo, las opciones son el método preferido por los cazadores sofisticados. Todo el mundo quiere tener opciones en GameStop, pero nadie quiere venderlas. El precio sube hasta que atraen al vendedor marginal.

Los vendedores no quieren ganar centavos, pero pueden estar dispuestos a ganar dinero.

Esta semana, comenzó a suceder lo más extraño en las opciones de $ GME (en realidad antes, pero se hizo muy obvio el martes). Incluso cuando GameStop llegó a la fase lunar, el precio de sus opciones de venta apenas se movió.

Si tenía un strike de 70 dólares el 19 de febrero el lunes, se negociaba entre 20 y 25 dólares. Las acciones de $ GME cerraron en $ 77. A $ 20, el precio de venta implicaba que el precio de equilibrio para un nuevo comprador de esa opción requiere que las acciones de $ GME caigan 1/3 y vayan a $ 50 para el 19 de febrero. Un gran movimiento. Opciones caras.

Recordará que el martes, GameStop casi se duplicó, cerrando a $ 148 y el miércoles más del doble, cerrando + $ 200 a $ 348.



Esa misma huelga de $ 70 cerró el miércoles en $ 19. ¡La acción subió $ 270! y el put solo bajó un dólar !!!

El riesgo percibido de pérdida para un vendedor de opciones por esa opción de ejercicio de $ 70 se mantuvo básicamente sin cambios incluso cuando GME pasó de $ 77 a $ 370.



Loca.

Una opción put que es 72% del dinero y vence en 3 semanas normalmente se negocia por centavos, no por $ 19. Podría decirse que se estaba negociando por 100 veces un precio más estándar por una opción de venta tan fuera del dinero y con ese poco tiempo antes de expirar.

Las opciones usan muchos "griegos": delta, theta, gamma.



No es práctico entrar en vol y gamma implícitos en un Tweet, pero basta con decir "algo se rompió".

El jueves, cuando el precio de las acciones de $ GME cayó> $ 150, ese valor aumentó, lo cual tiene sentido. Pero solo por $ 2, a $ 21. Apenas un movimiento. Insano.



Dado que el precio de las acciones no se comportaba como algo normal, el mercado de opciones básicamente le dijo al mercado de valores "No te creo".

Era como si el mercado de opciones fuera del dinero simplemente ignorara los cambios de precios de las acciones de varios cientos de dólares.



Regrese al corredor o al cliente: están usando opciones para cubrir posiciones de capital (o viceversa), pero de repente no existe una correlación significativa entre los dos.

Todas las relaciones "normales" se rompieron.



Esta es la muerte por gestión de riesgos cuantitativos. Te mueres y vas al infierno del balance. En el río Styx espera Citadel, diciendo "oh, ¿necesitas un aventón?"

¿Y ahora que?



Tienes que relajarte o… hacer más.

Más exposición es la respuesta y el problema. No puede hacerlo, pero siente que no puede dejar de hacerlo. En lugar de eso, desgracias. Vende todo lo que tengas que sea líquido. Vende tu Microsoft. Vende tu Facebook. Véndelo todo. Reduzca la exposición.





La cantidad de capital en juego en $ GME et al, a través de opciones, es asombrosa. Debido a que la relación esperada entre los mercados de acciones y opciones está fallando, tenemos lo que he llamado una "Guerra Gamma".

Thomas Petterfy, el fundador de Interactive Brokers (una mejor alternativa a RH, IMO), dijo lo siguiente a CNBC ( cnbc.com/2021/01/28/int… ).



Citando del artículo:



Interactive Brokers restringió el comercio de GameStop para proteger el mercado, dice el presidente Peterffy

El jueves, Interactive Brokers puso en liquidación la negociación de opciones sobre un puñado de acciones altamente volátiles como GameStop.

Interactive Brokers restricted GameStop trading to protect the market, says Chairman Peterffy

“Nos preocupa la capacidad del mercado y los sistemas de compensación, a través de la avalancha de órdenes, para seguir proporcionando liquidez. Y nos preocupa la viabilidad financiera de los intermediarios y las cámaras de compensación ”, agregó.

“El corredor se interpone entre estos clientes y la cámara de compensación”, dijo Peterffy. “Entonces, cuando algunos tenedores de opciones ganan dinero, la cámara de compensación tiene que darnos el dinero para dárselo a nuestros clientes ...

"... mientras otros tenedores de opciones, vendedores o compradores por su parte pierden dinero, tenemos que cobrarles el dinero y dárselo a la cámara de compensación. Si nuestros clientes no pueden pagar sus pérdidas, tenemos que aportar las nuestras dinero."

Interactive Brokers tiene $ 10 mil millones en capital para cubrir estos pagos si es necesario, pero Peterffy dijo que no puede decir lo mismo de otros corredores con total confianza.

[Fin de la cita]



Si ha llegado hasta aquí, se dará cuenta de que son esas últimas frases las que lo dicen todo.

Peor aún, si usted es una correduría donde sus clientes están:



a) acercándose al mismo pequeño conjunto de valores que, todos ellos correlacionados (por ejemplo, GME, AMC, BB); y



b) todos tomando el mismo lado de la operación,

luego, con cada nueva operación, su corretaje está incorporando más del mismo riesgo. El capital requerido para que el corredor cumpla cada vez más de lo mismo, sin arriesgar el negocio, es grande.

Todos sus clientes están tomando el mismo lado: la garantía fluye en una dirección. No está recibiendo suficientes beneficios de compensación esperados de algunos de sus clientes que toman el lado opuesto de la misma operación.

Es casi como la casa de apuestas de un casino donde todos los clientes apuestan al mismo equipo. Incluso a medida que la línea se mueve cada vez peor, teóricamente incentivando las apuestas en el otro lado, tus clientes siguen recibiendo más de lo mismo.



El riesgo de la casa es construir y construir.

A nivel * sistémico *, todo esto básicamente se resuelve. Pero, en cualquier contraparte dada, puede que no. Esa contraparte puede ser el cliente (un HF o individuo) o el corredor (RH o PB). Dependiendo de dónde se encuentre en la cadena, tiene diferentes preocupaciones.

Esto es lo que los procesos y sistemas de Gestión de Riesgos están diseñados para mitigar. Sin embargo, si su sistema no consideró este tipo de evento y no lo anuló con sentido común desde el principio, puede ser atrapado fuera de juego.



Mal. Letalmente.

Ya ha habido grandes ganadores. Pero si solo eres un ganador en papel, tu historia aún no está terminada. El juego no termina hasta que suena el silbato. En última instancia, debe ser un ganador en ganancias * realizadas * mantenidas en un corretaje seguro.

Los jugadores sofisticados lo saben. Se preocupan por la calidad de sus contrapartes y gestionan el riesgo de sus propias carteras.

… Y todo eso nos devuelve a RobinHood.



Abundan las preguntas. Las respuestas se revelarán en la plenitud de los tiempos


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ene 2021)

El unroll:

Thread by @compound248 on Thread Reader App


El primer tweet:


----------



## Leunam (30 Ene 2021)

Los retards son conscientes, son retadrs pero no tontos:





Spoiler



GME Shorts Will Try to Buy From Longs Over Weekend - Discuss
DD
Good morning retards.
I've broken out my robe, my pipe, and my helmet so that we can sit down and contemplate the most singular and engaging question of our time:


> If you were a short what would you do if you were SUPER fucked but you knew in two days you were going to be SUPER DUPER fucked?



That's the question that we're faced with this fine Saturday morning. But let's do a quick review of the facts to understand where the shorts are possibly at before trying to answer that one.
*Current short situation*

According to the DD floating around here we're still at 100% short interest - at least.
Melvin and Shitron say they're out of their positions. But are they?
Doesn't matter. New shorts are still short and will be forced to cover.
We saw liquidity dry up Friday with a bid ask gap of like thousands at one point
Shorts launched multiple short ladder attacks
Reports of whales coming in an buying up the shorts shares during the attacks, short can't keep that up
If shorts can't short attack because of the whales hoovering up their shares, what can they do? They have to buy eventually.
Oh and then there's the big gamma squeeze coming from Friday.
All call contracts expired ITM Friday. Any naked calls must be covered. More importantly - MMs will be forced to gamma hedge existing contracts for further out expiration. They do this by buying shares.
Retail is now buying out of spite. Which is the best kind of investing I think.
I chew crayons. I put that together from what's here. If I did you know the shorts brokers did as well. Margin requirement increase anyone?
tl;dr shorts current situation


> They are SUPER DUPER fucked early next week because of the incoming gamma squeeze, likely increasing margin requirements, whales getting involved and of course continued retail interest.



Much of this is a summation of DD by /u/jkn_ku so read their post if you want a REALLY good blow-by-blow of Friday with some really keen insights on order flow sniping and things I had no fucking clue about: post. I know, I know, /r/investing but goddamn if that isn't some killer DD and it reads like a fucking action thriller. Respect.
*But what's the shorts next move?*
The shorts have had a lot of tactics to scare off retail - ladder attacks, PR blitzs, lots of bots, etc. But they have ONLY ever had one move - the move they HAVE to make eventually. And that's of course to buy back the shares they owe their brokers. They're under contact to do so - it's the law.
But that's what will cause the MOASS and force them to buy from retail, right? That's what we want?
Yes! But there are other longs out there other than retail - institutional longs. These are usually big companies or funds who purchase gme for long term strategies. We haven't talked that much about them.
Here's a list and the amount of shares they own from an Investors.com article.

HolderCommon Shares Held (Millions)% Of CSOGain ($ Billions)Position Date UpdateFMR (Fidelity Investments)9.513.7%$3.0Sep-30-2020Ryan Cohen9.012.92.9Jan-10-2021BlackRock8.612.32.7Sep-30-2020Vanguard Group5.37.61.7Sep-30-2020Susquehanna International Group4.46.31.4Sep-30-2020Dimensional Fund Advisors3.95.71.3Sep-30-2020Senvest Management3.65.21.2Oct-07-2020Donald A. Foss3.55.01.1Feb-28-2020MUST Asset Management3.34.71.1Mar-18-2020
I want to be clear. Longs only represent 51.m shares. And many of these are funds that probably cannot sell due to their fund balancing requirements and what not (I don't know - just guessing there).
Shorts are shorts AT LEAST 100% according to all of the DD we've read. They still have to buy ALL of retails shares. There is no way that I can see for them to avoid doing so. But they WILL try to lessen the pain.
And these institutional longs are seeing BILLIONS in gains (with a B) so who knows what could happen.
So I am speculating that the shorts will approach institutional longs over the weekend for some sort of deal. So keep your eyes and ears open and helmets strapped on tight!
This is not investment advice. Don't take investment advice from the internet.
Positions: 1000 shares bought @ 16
APES TOGETHER STRONG.

Vote

Award41

*41 Comments *sorted byBest





Leave a comment

wiseguy_1989
18m
*when my kids asked me “what happened here”
my answer will be, “we won son, this is where we won”*


41

Reply


BotakGuy
19m
 for the 


13

Reply


wvualum07
19m
Can’t read. So 


12

Reply


BlackTieMarket
18m
They can’t buy my shares unless I get at least 1 PS5 per share


13

Reply



GizmodoDragon92
16m
5 ps5s per share*


11

Reply




ICKSharpshot68
15m
Are we talking eBay price or retail?!


4

Reply





hotsweatyfarts69
10m
Yes


1

Reply




OuterElement
10m
25 ps5s per share*


1

Reply


KidQuap
14m
Crayons are edible 


4

Reply


Zenithine
14m
I'm completely new to this but... If I buy Monday morning do I want to buy at market value (currently sitting $329)? And then when I have my GME tendies I can just put a sell in at 6942.00 and once the shorts expire they HAVE to buy them right?


2

Reply


THEREALCAPSLOCKSMITH
14m
What if a good part of the shorts are new shorts, taken at the top o, while they covered their most problematic ones? Not shilling, just legit curious.


2

Reply



BenjaminGunn

10m
Super good question. IMO it doesn't matter. What's the top? No one knows. If you shorted the "top" at 150 you're now fucked. If you shorted the "top" at 300, you're now fucked. See where this is going?


1

Reply


roochenz
17m
Do you think this coming week will be on par with the last week in terms of price uptick?
How much longer can the shorts keep holding onto this before the share price skyrockets (more than it already has)?


1

Reply



BenjaminGunn

14m
If you believe in the MOASS and I do, then when the squeeze happens you'll know. It'll be history making. VW hovered at 1000/share for an entire day.
How long can the shorts hold out? That I do not know. VWs squeeze occurred over months but I honestly don't suspect they can hold out much longer. Just my guess based on everything going.


3

Reply


Stanford-chen
14m
dogm,gongongong


1

Reply


dsaeu
14m
One (stupid) question: How can all you guys buy $GME, but the hedges can‘t to cover their shorts? That’s what I honestly don’t understand


1

Reply



juejueliu
10m
They can start to buy just like you and me, but they haven’t cause they retarded. They think the price will come down so they keep waiting and paying interest.


1

Reply


deepdish18
13m
Don’t sell. Shorts are desperate because they shorted more stocks (140%) than there exist to close their positions. Longs can keep holding and jack price up. Don’t believe the bs that short have already closed their positions. They want longs to believe this so that longs cash out and shorts can buy back shares at much lower prices than if longs just keep holding out. Don’t get impatient longs and let shorts off the hook, they are desperate for you to sell. Longs have a stranglehold on shorts, don’t release your grip! HOLD!!


1

Reply


BigDerbsBiggerStonks
210112:1:1salms 22:1
13m
As someone in the biz, hedge funds don’t really help each other. As a fund your only goal is to get great returns for your investors. If you don’t then they will redeem their $$$ and subscribe elsewhere. Other than being “friends” there’s really no benefit to help eachother out of this mess.


1

Reply


tmas34
12m



1

Reply


dave_vites
12m
Haha, also have some shares of gme amc bb and nok so for sure not a bot or some kind of thing, just trying to make impact on different kind of markets because everybody knows you do not have to gamble on one horse.. spread your investments and go for reddcoin too‍♂


1

Reply


Domega86
11m
Anyone remember that guy on Twitter who said everything was corrupt? In 2021 we found out how shitty Wall Street is.


1

Reply


thefurrybaker
10m
Problem is, you say 'it's the law' but they've had fuck all interest in the law forever, even more outwardly in the last week. I wouldn't be surprised if they just turned off all the lights and went home. The end.


1

Reply


MLBBear
210123:1:1
10m
I'm so fucking proud of you apes. And how they're going to try and break our subreddit during the weekend.
*Way to go, monke.*
Who would have thought we would close Friday with a volume less than 1/4 of last week's? (for us monke, this means everyone is ).
Who would have thought we'd get the stock over 320$ when they manipulated by colluding, limiting our buying power artificially and laddering the price down to 170$ the day before?
Every single day we , they lose. They lose BIG, so big their wife's boyfriends have kicked them out and sold their lambos. A 70 BILLION loss.
*Now, this is how they try and bend us over the weekend.*
They've already lost, what do they have left? To minimize losses. We know all the shit they tried already, so what's going to happen now? *They're doubling down on dilluting this community.*
Sorting by new is an absolute disgrace by now and should just be ignored, but some of the post even reach rising. Here's what I've found so far and what even a monke with a smooth brain understands:
·They've covered their shorts: No. Fucking. Way. They were at 5.91b$ two days ago (139%). They were 11.2b$ (113%) yesterday. And the short volume ratio has maintained the same the past two weeks. They're repositioning their shorts. The short interest ratio % will be reduced and the total ammount will continue to increase as we drive the stock price up.
·$BRUCE is the new $GME.
PART 1: I understand how you feel, you thought you diversified and then you realized their charts are identical. Being smoothbrained does that to you, believe me I know. What does having two identical charts with different DDs mean? I did some explaining in this reply. TL;DR: dilluting our funds is the worst fucking thing we can do right now, especially when we have two (almost) identical stocks and GME has a way higher potential of short squeezeng to infinity (based on the ammount of short interest, float and the upwards movement caused by social media clout the past week).
PART 2: $FUCKU (who no one is talking about) is going the new $GME, guys, _"listen up this is the most important DD you will ever read."_. Fuck off, please. Same as above with less spice, tired of read half-assed DDs in the middle of the stock movement of the century.
·Fearmongering, in general. I'm tired of these posts. You sound like your wife's boyfriend left even her because the weakness of your is unbearable. I replied hereto some of your most worrisome nightmares but you can do a fucking Google search before believing shit from randos on Twitter.
These are just some examples I found floating around like turds on the pond full of gold we're drinking from right now. There will be more, so please, LISTEN to my TL;DR.
TL;DR:
.　　　　　　　　　　 ✦ 　　　　   　 　　　˚　　　　　　　　　　　　　　*　　　　　　   　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　.　　　　　　　　　　　　　　. 　　 　 ☀GME if we 　　　 　 ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ 　　　　 　　　　　　　　　　　　,　　   　 .　　　　　　　　　　　　　.　　　ﾟ　  　　　.　　　　    ✦
. ,　　　　.LITERALLY us now 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　  　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　    　      　　　　　        　　 　　　　　　　　　　. 　　　　　　　　　　.　　　　　　　　　　　　　. 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　       　   　　　　 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　       　   　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　       　    ✦ 　   　　　,　　　　　　　　　　　     　* 　　　 　　,　　　 ‍ ‍ ‍ ‍ 　 　　　　　　　　　　　　.　　　　　 　　 　　　.　　　　　　　　　　　　. , 　           　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　˚　　　 　   　　　　,　　　　　　　　　　　       　    　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　.　　　  　　    　　　　　 　　　　　.　　　　　　　　　　　　　.　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　* 　　   　　　　　 ✦ 　　　　　　　         　        　　. 　 　　　　　.
.　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　.　　　　　    　　. 　 　　　　　.　　　　 　　　　　   　　　　　.　　　　　　   　 ˚　　ﾟ* .　　     　* 　　　 　　,
GME if we 　　　　　　　　　　　　　.　　　　　　　　　　 ✦ 　　　　   　 　　　˚　　　　　　　　　　　　　　*　　　　　　   　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　.


1

Reply


justrock69
9m
Were doing it, we are making history.


1

Reply


Charlie_Scott3
14m
I can't publish anything on this community yet. But all I wanted to say is WE MADE IT GUYS. WE MADE HISTORY. I've never been so proud of an online community


1

Reply


glorified_retractor
18m
-49 votes

dave_vites
18m
-34 votes





Share this Link
Preparing your link
SHARE LINK


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ene 2021)

Y una noticia enlazada en 2/2, en castellano.


*Interactive Brokers restringió el comercio de GameStop para proteger el mercado, dice el presidente Peterffy
*
El presidente de Interactive Brokers , Thomas Peterffy, dijo que la medida del corredor para frenar el comercio de nombres especulativos era salvaguardar el mercado y las empresas de compensación que liquidan las operaciones.

“Estamos preocupados por la integridad del mercado y el sistema de compensación”, dijo Peterffy el jueves en el programa ” Closing Bell ” de CNBC .


El jueves, Interactive Brokers puso en liquidación el comercio de opciones sobre un puñado de acciones altamente volátiles como GameStop , AMC Entertainment y Koss , que han reunido a un ejército de inversores minoristas que buscan aplastar los fondos de cobertura con los nombres cortos. La empresa también planteó los requisitos de margen, o cuánto dinero debe tener un inversor que utilice apalancamiento y derivados en su cuenta de corretaje después de una compra de acciones, sobre ciertos valores.

La venta en corto es una estrategia en la que los inversores piden prestado acciones de una acción a un precio determinado con la esperanza de que el valor de mercado caiga por debajo de ese nivel cuando sea el momento de pagar las acciones prestadas.

“Nos preocupa la capacidad del mercado y los sistemas de compensación, a través de la avalancha de órdenes, para seguir proporcionando liquidez. Y nos preocupa la viabilidad financiera de los intermediarios y las cámaras de compensación ”, dijo Peterffy.

La compensación es la transferencia confiable de valores y fondos entre el comprador y el vendedor, una función esencial en Wall Street. Algunos otros corredores en línea se compensan por sí mismos, lo que significa que tienen su propia empresa de compensación, mientras que otros dependen de un tercero para compensar las transacciones. Robinhood, E-Trade, TD Ameritrade, Charles Schwab y Vanguard se encuentran entre los que ya se aclaran.

Peterffy dijo que Interactive Brokers no recibió ninguna presión de los creadores de mercado para establecer parámetros en el comercio de acciones y opciones.

“El corredor se interpone entre estos clientes y la cámara de compensación”, dijo Peterffy. “Entonces, cuando algunos tenedores de opciones ganan dinero, la cámara de compensación tiene que darnos el dinero para dárselo a nuestros clientes, mientras que otros tenedores de opciones, vendedores o compradores por su parte pierden dinero, tenemos que cobrarles dinero y dárselo a la cámara de compensación. Si nuestros clientes no pueden pagar sus pérdidas, tenemos que aportar nuestro propio dinero ”.

Interactive Brokers tiene $ 10 mil millones en capital para cubrir estos pagos si es necesario, pero Peterffy dijo que no puede decir lo mismo de otros corredores con total confianza.

Peterffy también calificó lo que ha estado sucediendo con las acciones de GameStop esta semana como “ilegal” y “manipulación”. Dijo que los clientes de Interactive Brokers podrán negociar los nombres especulativos una vez que la negociación vuelva a ser “normal”.

Peterffy también dijo que no sabe si hay grandes instituciones en el lado apretador del rally masivo de GameStop.

“Ojalá sean todos individuos, pero lo dudo porque esto requiere mucho dinero”, dijo Peterffy*.*


----------



## Perchas (30 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Precisamente. Le interesa a cualquiera que se considere antisisstema. Muuuuchos!
> Y la plata atraería a mucha más gente que las acciones ya que al ser algo tangible la gente lo entiende mejor.
> 
> Compraria aunque fuese una monedita por hacer la gracia.
> ...



El problema es otro, todas las cecas del mundo venden las onzas antes de salir, no hay materia prima para acuñar, cuando los foreros las compramos en masa aun se podían conseguir en paquetes de 100 unidades, pero meses mas tardes eso se acabo, entrabas en Ebay y se vendían las cajas completas de Eagles, *ahora lo único que hay es alguna onza suelta, ni siquiera paquetes de 10 encuentras.*

Por tanto *cualquier atisbo de compras masivas aunque sea pequeña se disparara hacia el cielo desde el primer minuto.*


----------



## Indignado (30 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Mola ver cómo nos hemos posicionado en el hilo las dos posturas. Los _believers _de que todo puede cambiar con la unión de la fuerza de los pringadillos y los racionalistas por contra que niegan que eso sea posible ya que el juego está trucado. Veremos si de verdad lo está hasta niveles de infamia, es lo que vamos a descubrir realmente los próximos días.



Hombre también existen otras posturas , los que vemos que con los "niños" también juegan multimillonarios outsiders , tiburones sedientos de sangre pero estamos hasta los cojones del inmovilismo de los españoles y de los que quieren sentirse especiales en burbuja.info con sus teorias para echar mierda a quien se mueve de la foto (me refiero a quien busca Sorojjj,blackrocks, Rothschild .. como causa del follón en Wall Street )


----------



## Ultramontano (30 Ene 2021)

luisito2 dijo:


> Hay un depósito del inversor en corto, como en todos los mercados de derivados.
> 
> El depósito consiste en el dinero que se ha obtenido en la venta en corto más un aval llamado 'margin'. Por ejemplo: si el inversor en corto toma prestadas unas acciones y las vende por 1000 eruros, el broker se queda con los 1000 euros hasta que se cierre la posición y además el inversor corto tiene que depositar 100 euros (imaginemos) adicionales.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Pero creo que no me he explicado bien.
Esa parte la comprendo bien.
Mi pregunta era quien asume el riesgo de que baje el precio.
Supongo que el dueño de la acción. Pero si está claro que la accion va a bajar a medio plazo será casi imposible encontrar gente que las quiera prestar salvo que se ofrezcan unos intereses brutales a los tenedores por prestarlas. La pregunta era más bien como consiguen los brokers esas acciones prestadas.

Igual la pregunta es muy obvia. Pero si funciona como yo imagino, entonces el coste de ponerse corto ahora para devolver a 6 meses vista debe ser enorme.

Toda esta cuestión ha surgido porque se ha dicho antes que el coste de ponerse corto ahora mismo era el mismo que siempre. Y por lo tanto una gran oportunidad. Y no me cuadra.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

Sobre la plata, esto comentan los retards



T_he silver futures market has oscillated between having roughly 100-1 and 500-1 ratio of paper traded silver to physical silver, *but lets call it 250-1 for now. *This means that for every 250 ounces in open interest in the futures market, only 1 actually gets delivered. Most traders would rather settle with cash rather than take delivery of thousands of ounces of silver and have to figure out to store and transport it in the future.

The people naked shorting silver via the futures markets *are a couple of large banks* and making them pay dearly for their over leveraged naked shorts would be incredible. It’s not Melvin capital on the other side of this trade, its JP Morgan. Time to get some payback for the bailouts and manipulation they’ve done for decades (look up silver manipulation fines that JPM has paid over the years).

The way the squeeze could occur is by forcing a much higher percentage of the futures contracts to actually deliver physical silver. *There is very little silver in the COMEX vaults or available to actually be use to delive*r, and if they have to start buying en masse on the open market they will drive the price massively higher. There is no way to magically create more physical silver in the world that is ready to be delivered.

With a stock you can eventually just issue more shares if the price rises too much, but this simply isn’t the case here. The futures market is kind of the wild west of the financial world. Real commodities are being traded, and if you are short, you literally have to deliver thousands of ounces of silver per contract if the holder on the other side demands it. If you remember oil going negative back in May, that was possible because futures are allowed to trade to their true value. *They aren’t halted and that’s what will make this so fun when the true squeeze happens.*
_


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (30 Ene 2021)

Revolut. Tengo colegas que la semana pasada y esta se han podido abrir cuenta el mismo día y han comprado mejor que los mismos usanos con Robinhood y su tongo restrictivo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Sobre la plata, esto comentan los retards
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Van a romperlo todo.

Si por dos Hedge Funds de mierda se ha liado la que se ha liado, con unos cortos del 140%, no me quiero ni imaginar lo que puede ocurrir con una plata en la que las únicas posiciones "reales" son del 1/250 (=0'4%). Va a saltar todo por los aires.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Van a romperlo todo.



Esto se sabia, lo único que en 4 foros de "frikis"... ha llegado al gran público

Y ya se comentó por aqui hace años, que lo mismo ocurre con las supuestas 8.000 toneladas de oro de USA... que se lo han fumado los banquitos privados de la FED haciendo el mismo trapi... ya ocurrió algo raro cuando Alemania solicitó repatriar parte de su oro (no eran muchas toneladas) y les dijeron que no hoy, que dentro de unos meses o años...


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ... se romperá una tubería: las aguas residuales se filtrarán en sus paredes.











Ahora en serio: Gracias por el currazo. @ÁcrataMagallania Brutal. Muy por encima del nivel de detalle que puedo asimilar, pero sí que ha aclarado alguna cosa.


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Van a romperlo todo.



¿El mundo está preparado para tal acontecimiento?
Recordemos que somos unos pocos los que estamos preparados ante un cataclismo del dinero fiat.
Veo dolor... Mucho dolor...

Al final será cierto que esto viene de mucho más arriba, y lo de GME ha sido para darse publicidad para luego ir a por el plato fuerte.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 559148
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo pegué traducido porque tal, pero idealmente habría que leer el unroll en inglés, hasta se entiende mejor y todo.

Saludos


----------



## Perchas (30 Ene 2021)

Este es mi sitio preferido, muy serio, cumplidor, te envía la plata por UPS que ni siquiera UPS sabe lo que transporta para eliminar las tentaciones de los repartidores.

Gold und Silber anonym kaufen bei Frankfurt a. M. | KS Edelmetalle GmbH


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> La aparición de actores a los que no les importa perder revoluciona las tácticas y estrategias tanto como la existencia de los kamikazes en la guerra del pacífico, o de los cinturones bomba en la lucha antiterroista. De entrada, tu nivel de defensa ha de multiplicarse por diez, y eso consume recursos y resta posibilidades ofensivas.



Coño, un comentario de lo más lúcido que he leído en estos dos últimos días.

Es exactamente así. Todos sus sistemas de cobertura y todos sus algoritmos pueden ser ineficaces ante un movimiento de envergadura que al final se resuma en...... "al final, si palmo, son 100$". Y claro, con motivación suficiente, "si gano, me llevo una pasta y además jodo a los cabrones de wall street, judíos capitalistas que son los causantes de mis males".

Ojo, porque el cambio de paradigma es importante.


----------



## luisito2 (30 Ene 2021)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Gracias. Pero creo que no me he explicado bien.
> Esa parte la comprendo bien.
> Mi pregunta era quien asume el riesgo de que baje el precio.
> Supongo que el dueño de la acción. Pero si está claro que la accion va a bajar a medio plazo será casi imposible encontrar gente que las quiera prestar salvo que se ofrezcan unos intereses brutales a los tenedores por prestarlas. La pregunta era más bien como consiguen los brokers esas acciones prestadas.
> ...



Bueno, la cotización de una acción, como cualquier otro precio de un mercado, es el resultado de un equilibrio. Si los inversores, en general, piensan que esa cotización es muy baja, si piensan que la acción está barata, demandarán y comprarán esa acción a la vez que pocos tenedores de la acción querrán venderla tan barata. Como hay muchos que quieren comprar y pocos que quieren vender, la cotización sube, ya que quienes quieren comprar la acción 'pujan al alza' por esas acciones y quienes las poseen son reacios a venderlas a un precio tan bajo. 

Si el precio es demasiado alto, sucede lo contrario: pocos quieren comprar las acciones y muchos quieren venderlas 'ahora que están altas'

Es similar a un mercado de apuestas: como las apuestas deben cubrirse, como debe haber tantos jugadores que apuesten a favor como jugadores que apuesten en contra, el corredor de apuestas debe ajustar el precio hasta el punto en que resulte igual de atractivo apostar en una dirección que en la opuesta. 

Si la cotización de una acción es 116, es porque a ese precio la mitad de los inversores consideran que está cara y la otra mitad que está barata. Así que habrá más o menos el mismo número de inversores que pensarán que el precio es barato y que la acción va a subir, y abrirán posiciones largas, y otros que pensarán que el precio es caro, que va a bajar, y abrirán posiciones cortas. 

Todos los que poseen acciones, por el mero hecho de poseerlas, las presten o no, tienen una posición alcista y pierden si la cotización baja. Los fondos que tienen en cartera acciones, en una posición 'larga', prestan a los bajistas que quieren abrir posiciones cortas. 

El precio de un mercado, por ejemplo a cotización de una acción o del petróleo, es la mejor predicción del precio futuro que puede hacer un mercado. Si uno cree al mercado, a ese precio, es igual de buena idea (o de mala idea) comprar que vender. 

El finanzas, todos los que 'tienen' un activo, tienen una posición 'larga' o alcista y se benefician si ese activo gana valor. Todos los que 'deben' un activo, tienen una posición 'corta' y se benefician si ese activo pierde valor (porque se reduce el valor de su deuda)


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

Meto pasta aunque sea como pago por todos los memes.


----------



## fran1488 (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## zqAb2dk6 (30 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Como se sabe en que va a acabar esto ???
> 
> Al final ha ganado el pueblo o eso parece no ?



Sabes cómo va a acabar? Pues Melvin en quiebra y mis shares de GME muertos de asco en la cuenta de inversión. Final feliz.

En 2008, me quitaron la casa que construi con el sudor de mi frente. Ahora que suden ellos.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2021)

Bueno, lo importante ahora, para mi al menos, más incluso que ver que hacen con Robin Hood (al final nada o poco), es el ver hacia donde deriva esta posibilidad de juntarse en millones para tomar decisiones económicas al margen de Gobiernos ni partidos políticos.

Es la segunda vez que ha pasado, la primera con los Chalecos Amarillos, otro de mis casos favoritos, aunque con menos guasa y en la calle, bregándose a hostias y perdiendo vidas, pero consiguieron cosas (casi tiran a Macron, recordad).


Es interesante el tema ya en eso, lo que ha pasado ya ha pasado, ahora es el momento de mirar a lo que viene: se ha visto una grieta desde la que hacer daño, y el sistema tratará de cerrarla muy pronto, las próximas semanas, pero esto ha llegado para quedarse, Internet no va a desaparecer. La caparán, pero hay maneras de evitar esto.

Ergo yo me he propuesto aprender a tradear, e ir conociendo bien la Dark Web y los foros que puedan haber parecidos a Reddit. Hay ciertas skills que van a ser necesarias para los tiempos que vienen.

Si alguien conoce un foro en la Dark Web de ese estilo, que lo haga saber.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


----------



## CaraCortada (30 Ene 2021)

Este hilo y otros me recuerdan los mejores tiempos de burbuja. No están todos los que eran entonces pero ahora son otros que no estaban antes, iguales o mejores.


----------



## nief (30 Ene 2021)

Estan comentando que inversores chinos el lunes entran a saco y que van a parar la cotizacion?

Como toquen los cojones mucho la gente igual se cabre y va a por la plata y entonces....


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (30 Ene 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Eso no es mas que meter miedo.
> Robinhood es un intermediario, ni gana ni pierde con lo que ahagan las acciones, ellos se llevan su comisioncita y ya.



Peeero resulta que Robinhood está en manos de Citadel. El mundo es un puto pañuelo, querido conforero.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/01/29/robinhood-citadel-gamestop-reddit/


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El unroll:
> 
> Thread by @compound248 on Thread Reader App
> 
> ...



Pues no me hagas mucho caso, pero el hilo falla a la primera. Eso creo. Porque RH no es un broker. Y ese punto es importante porque realmente lo que hacía era vender la lista de operaciones o enrutarla hasta un broker de verdad. Ahí he dejado de leer.


----------



## Playero (30 Ene 2021)

Ayer sólo me dejaron comprar media acción en trading 212 en Reino Unido con mi cuenta.
Cuando intenté hacerle otra cuenta a mi pareja, no nos dejaba porque había un número inusualmente alto de solicitudes.

Me lo he tomado a cachondeo porque el dinero que he puesto es como 2 entradas para ver el Madrid-Barça. Y el partido va a durar 1 semana.

Hold retarders.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (30 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> viendo lo que esta saliendo de gente de casa blanca, podria ser esto en realidad una venganza de los protrump ?



Ahora me acabo de acordar. El jueves en Reddit había un post de un usuario que evidentemente no sería capaz de encontrar ahora dónde decía ser currela de Robinhood y que asumía el riesgo de explicarle al mundo las llamadas que entraron a Robinhood con línea directa desde el telefonillo rojo de la Casa Blanca.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (30 Ene 2021)

Quién me iba a decir a mí el uno de enero cuando empecé a hacer el retrasado con GME que hoy leería esto en nuestro jran foro, joder. Jajajaja

Mamá, yo estuve aquí!!


----------



## Hamtel (30 Ene 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Peeero resulta que Robinhood está en manos de Citadel. El mundo es un puto pañuelo, querido conforero.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/01/29/robinhood-citadel-gamestop-reddit/



La mayoría de brokers están en manos de los tiburones


----------



## DonManuel (30 Ene 2021)

Robinhood murió el jueves. Mandaron su IPO a tomar por el culo. Es una mierda de app, de todas formas.


----------



## DonManuel (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Les cuento lo que ayer (viernes) me llamó la atención:
> 
> - Muchos de los que quisieron comprar, *PUDIERON.*
> - La cotización *no se salió de un RANGO*, bastante amplio, pero para nada enloquecido.
> ...



Nos ha jodido, Sherlock. El agua moja. De eso trata el asunto: de si los retail van a vender o no y habrá que esperar. De momento muchos NO están vendiendo.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (30 Ene 2021)

La plata? La plata es la madre de todos los shorts. Y aquí en burbuja deberíamos tenerlo ya por descontado, que llevamos más de 11 trasteándola.


----------



## snoopi (30 Ene 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> La plata? La plata es la madre de todos los shorts. Y aquí en burbuja deberíamos tenerlo ya por descontado, que llevamos más de 11 trasteándola.



Expliquese para tontos ¿es rentable tener monedas de plata del banco de españa o mejor lingotes comprados sin iva?


----------



## INE (30 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Eso es. Esto no es una revolución de los pobres como se nos está vendiendo. Detrás de los pobres hay leones muy gordos descojonándose de risa y viendo como las gacelas se organizan para quitarse de enmedio a otro león gordo.
> 
> Ningún grupo de gacelas organizadas va a poder nunca con Blackrock o Vanguard, pero eso no quita que sea un escarmiento a los leones. Está bien de vez en cuando alfombrar la casa con piel de león y que sirva como aviso que las empresitas (que son las que producen trabajo y economía real) son algo más que juguetes para que los leones se diviertan.
> 
> ...



Pero ya sabes, barbas, vecino, remojar. Hoy puede ser que un fondo se beneficie de los "retarded" pero mañana pueden ir 
a por ellos. O que varios millones de chinos+indios+rusos ataquen la bolsa del país X. Yo creo que es una posibilidad que 
ni a los mandamases más gordos se les había ocurrido. La realidad siempre supera a la ficción.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (30 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sé si públicamente pero que Elon Musk está o va a tomar partido en este asunto está claro. Ese tío a aguantado chaparrones de instituciones y se ha jugado hasta las pelotas en 2 empresas que en un mes iban a la quiebra, y estos fondos le animaban a ello con cortos por todos lados. La venganza en plato frío.



Elon Musk esta con los retards, le tiene muchísimas ganas a los hedge funds..., del Wall Street Journal:

*Elon Musk Joins GameStop Melee With More Jabs at Short Sellers *
*Tesla CEO can trigger gains in other companies’ shares, though they can be fleeting *





*Elon Musk is quick to express himself via social media, even if it sometimes gets him in trouble.*
PHOTO: HANNIBAL HANSCHKE/REUTERS
By
Rebecca Elliott
Jan. 29, 2021 5:10 pm ET


PRINT

TEXT
Retail investors are taking short sellers to the cleaners at least for now, and Elon Musk is loving it.
The chief executive of electric-vehicle maker Tesla Inc. has been sparring with Wall Street bears for years. This week, he has leveraged Twitter to help fuel the populist frenzy over GameStop Corp. and other companies to stick it to the short sellers once more.
“Here come the shorty apologists. Give them no respect. Get Shorty,” Mr. Musk tweeted Thursday to his more than 40 million followers.
On Wednesday, GameStop shares more than doubled after Mr. Musk tweeted “Gamestonk!!” the previous afternoon, linking to the popular Reddit forum WallStreetBets. Stonk is a play on the word “stock.”


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (30 Ene 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> Expliquese para tontos ¿es rentable tener monedas de plata del banco de españa o mejor lingotes comprados sin iva?



No, si yo de listo tengo poco. Pero vamos, por alguna razón el BdE dejó de producir esas monedas de 12€ y las sustituyó por las de 20€ con el mismo peso. Un forero lo ha explicado en este hilo. Si no contienen los valores refugio, el valor del papel moneda saca su vergüenzas a relucir. Hay que shorrtearlo hasta morir. O eso creen que deben hacer.. .


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues no me hagas mucho caso, pero el hilo falla a la primera. Eso creo. Porque RH no es un broker. Y ese punto es importante porque realmente lo que hacía era vender la lista de operaciones o enrutarla hasta un broker de verdad. Ahí he dejado de leer.



De la güiki

*Robinhood Markets, Inc.* is an American financial services company headquartered in Menlo Park, California.[3][4] Robinhood is a FINRA regulated broker-dealer, registered with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, and is a member of the Securities Investor Protection Corporation.[5][3] The company's revenue comes from three main sources: interest earned on customers' cash balances, selling order information to high-frequency traders (a practice for which SEC opened a probe into the company in September 2020)[6] and margin lending.[7][8] As of 2020, Robinhood had 13 million users.[9][10]


----------



## malvado (30 Ene 2021)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A ver, por experiencia, cuando la policía investiga a una empresa importante por chanchulleos la culpable es siempre la cajera por sistema, y eso pasa desde los tiempos de la Compañía de los mares del sur.
> 
> Si una empresa importante chanchullea es que tiene permiso el estado para ello, pregunte por un tal Jon Law en Francia de la monarquía, da igual el sistema politico y la cultura en la que se muevan.



Estoy de acuerdo. Pero de momento la cajera ya ha tenido que salir diciendo.. "ejjjj que me obliga la policía SEC"



No he podido encontrar la entrevista con subtítulos en español pero básicamente es un balones fuera sin parar que no se cree nadie. Básicamente ha sido así (traducción libre, NO ES LITERAL):

Vlad Tenev: es que la SEC tiene unos requisitos que nos obligan a cumplir
Cuomo: pero qué requisitos
VT: unos requisitos de solvencia y seguridad
C: oye que yo antes me dedicaba a las finanzas. Qué requisitos eran los que no cumplíais para tener todo parado y no dejar comprar
VT: requisitos de seguridad hacia nuestros clientes
C: entonces ¿por qué dejábais vender?
VT: eeeeeh.. lo importante es la seguridad de los clientes

Ni siquiera le han hechado la culpa al sistema que estaba caído 

Al final de la entrevista Cuomo le pega un buen repaso y VT pidiendo la hora


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ene 2021)

Lo de Cohen en Twitter es para hacérselo mirar alguno....algunos ya están histéricos....
Steve Cohen Nukes Twitter Account After Getting "Personal Threats" Over GameStop Debacle | ZeroHedge


----------



## DonManuel (30 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Pero de momento la cajera ya ha tenido que salir diciendo.. "ejjjj que me obliga la policía SEC"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de los requisitos es cierto. RH tiene que tener cierto cash para poder hacer frente a obligaciones de compra y se quedaron sin dinero.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Coño, un comentario de lo más lúcido que he leído en estos dos últimos días.
> 
> Es exactamente así. Todos sus sistemas de cobertura y todos sus algoritmos pueden ser ineficaces ante un movimiento de envergadura que al final se resuma en...... "al final, si palmo, son 100$". Y claro, con motivación suficiente, "si gano, me llevo una pasta y además jodo a los cabrones de wall street, judíos capitalistas que son los causantes de mis males".
> 
> Ojo, porque el cambio de paradigma es importante.



Es tomar las premisas básicas de la teoría de juegos y cargarte la principal, que es que tu contrincante busca conseguir el,maximo beneficio. Ahora su táctica es joderte vivo todo lo que pueda. Si puede ganar pasta, perfecto, pero la siguiente jugada buena es un LOSE, LOSE. Yo me hundo pero tú te vienes al hoyo conmigo. Te has cargado la teoría de juegos y el tablero.

Los fondos no están preparados para esta guerra no convencional. Los wallstreetbets son el Vietcong en Vietnam en 1970. Los Hedge funds les intentan arrasar con B52, ataques con helicorpteros, artillería...los wsbets les da igual las pérdidas en su bando, son soportables mientras poco a poco les van royendo los tobillos a su adversario.

Y no necesito recordaros como acabo la guerra de Vietnam...


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (30 Ene 2021)

No. Desde los $12 nanai. Deepfuckingvalue lleva comprando desde mucho antes que todo esto empezara. Los propios retrasados de Reddit le ponían comentarios mofa y él les contestaba con GIFs. Para que te hagas una idea, Deepfuckingvalue estaba dentro ya en verano de 2020 y quizás antes.


----------



## manstein (30 Ene 2021)

ACICUETANO dijo:


> El problema de ser aficionado a las teorías de la conspiración, como yo, es que cada acontecimiento puede ser explicado de tal manera que siempre se puede inducir a una falsa bandera que beneficia a los de siempre, pero en ocasiones eso se puede transformar en un sesgo cognitivo peligroso.
> 
> A mi en este caso sea conspi o no es que la gente esta moviendo el culo, y con el dinero por delante y sin desbandadas. Me interesa ese juego al perder-perder ganando ( y a lo mejor no dinero precisamente )



Es ingenuo pensar que unos grupos de reddit pueden causar esto de manera espontánea.

Básicamente, si sale en Bloomberg y TVE (y en mil más), con una difusión masiva, podéis estar seguros que todo el asunto es organizado por el cabal. Lo es, además, con su *aspecto ceremonial*, como el más importante.

Para que fuera un ataque 100% genuino, sin que el Hive Mind parcitipara del mismo, podemos estar seguros que no el tema no saldría en Reuters o la CNN. Repito: esto es por un tema religioso, ya que si el asunto es *verdad*, no puede salir ahí.

*Wallstreetbets es uno más del cabal*. Este actor, y el cabal son los que sacan los grandes rendimientos de este tipo de operaciones. Sacrifican a algunos hedge funds de manera parcial *porque ganan 20 veces lo perdido por otros canales*, por decirlo así.

En esto tipo de short squeezes, el 90% de retails que entran pierden todo o casi todo su dinero. Esos son los que hacen la diferencia en la ecuación, o sea lo que el cabal considera como el ganado.

Básicamente es un esquema de tipo* ponzi*.

Un ejemplo que no es exacto, obvio: 

"Wallstreetbets" y el 5% de los que empiezan el "ataque" comprando a 5, 10 y 15$, son los que obtienen las ganancias. El 95% de retails, que se les han dicho de hacer el short squeeze, cuando el shorte squeeze ya está bien avanzado, son los que entran en 70, 100, 200 y 300$. Para esos es fácil entrar, *pero lo que no van a poder es salir*. Los que compraron a 10 son los que le venden. Y esos son los actores verdaderamente poderosos, o sea los que compraron a 10 hace x semanas o meses, y vendieron a los pardillos a 150.

Por lo tanto el cabal consigue varias cosas:

- Unas ganancias dinerarias brutales
- Un ritual esotérico impecable
- Sentar la base para regular más cosas como foros, internet, etc

Yo entiendo la emoción que esto le trae a mucha gente, pero en realidad no es más que una ilusión.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ene 2021)

manstein dijo:


> Es ingenuo pensar que unos grupos de reddit pueden causar esto de manera espontánea.
> 
> Básicamente, si sale en Bloomberg y TVE (y en mil más), con una difusión masiva, podéis estar seguros que todo el asunto es organizado por el cabal. Lo es, además, con su *aspecto ceremonial*, como el más importante.
> 
> ...



Y la cantidad de osos que arruinaron....esos también hay que contarlos.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> De la güiki
> 
> *Robinhood Markets, Inc.* is an American financial services company headquartered in Menlo Park, California.[3][4] Robinhood is a FINRA regulated broker-dealer, registered with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, and is a member of the Securities Investor Protection Corporation.[5][3] The company's revenue comes from three main sources: interest earned on customers' cash balances, selling order information to high-frequency traders (a practice for which SEC opened a probe into the company in September 2020)[6] and margin lending.[7][8] As of 2020, Robinhood had 13 million users.[9][10]



Me expresé mal. Me refería simplemente a que es un Paco-Broker que habitualmente no ejecuta órdenes (al menos un 50%) sino que se limita a enrutarlas a brokers serios, de verdad. Y si se ve de dónde le vienen los ingresos por enrutar, pues ya es de mear y no echar gota.

https://cdn.robinhood.com/assets/ro...le 606A and 607 Disclosure Report Q1 2020.pdf


----------



## DonManuel (30 Ene 2021)

No sé, no he leído los TOS, pero esto es como pedirle a tu banco lo que pone en los TOS de tu cuenta bancaria sobre el acceso de tu banco a dinero del BCE.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (30 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Hombre también existen otras posturas , los que vemos que con los "niños" también juegan multimillonarios outsiders , tiburones sedientos de sangre pero estamos hasta los cojones del inmovilismo de los españoles y de los que quieren sentirse especiales en burbuja.info con sus teorias para echar mierda a quien se mueve de la foto *(me refiero a quien busca Sorojjj,blackrocks, Rothschild .. como causa del follón en Wall Street )*




Por alusiones, ya que soy en único que ha sacado a los Rothschild en el hilo... *Tema mítico* : - WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold.

Yo no he dicho que sean la causa del follón del WS. Todo lo contrario, si lees la noticia que puse fue una empresa presidida por una Rothschild la que presionó a una de las aplicaciones de traders para que cerrase las posiciones de sus clientes. Es decir que los Rotshchild se alineaban junto a sus correligionarios de los hedge funds. 

Y pongo la información con links para que se vea que es real. Y si es real se debe saber. No sé que hay de malo en indicar que esta gente está siempre en todos los fregados.


----------



## manstein (30 Ene 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y la cantidad de osos que arruinaron....esos también hay que contarlos.



Creo que me expliqué bien, pero te lo pongo de manera más simple para que lo puedas entender:

*Bando 1 - Cabal - Resultado neto: +20.000*
- Hedge funds bajistas (los osos que comentas), resultado: -3.000
- Wallstreetbets y otros "influencers", resultado: +2.000
- Grandes fondos posicionados hace meses, resultado: +21.000

*Bando 2 - Retails (Ganado o Goyim): Resultado neto: -20.000*
- Algunos retails con suerte que entraron los primeros y les dió por vender pronto: +1.000
- Resto de retailers: -21.000


----------



## Poncio (30 Ene 2021)

No se si la habrán puesto. Por aquí la versión de un tipo que invirtió en Game Stop en 2018. A mi me aclara bastantes cosas a parte de la expectación que hay con el short sqeeze. 
GameStop, ¿manipulación o un caso de infravaloración de libro?


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Ultramontano (30 Ene 2021)

luisito2 dijo:


> El precio de un mercado, por ejemplo a cotización de una acción o del petróleo, es la mejor predicción del precio futuro que puede hacer un mercado. Si uno cree al mercado, a ese precio, es igual de buena idea (o de mala idea) comprar que vender.



¿Quieres decir que los brokers asumen que esto es cierto en todo momento?

Entiendo que en líneas generales es así "siempre", pero está claro que nadie espera que la acción de Game Stop aguante por encima de 300 un año. El único riesgo de ponerse bajista sería entonces que antes de dar el bajón definitivo suba tanto que no tengas liquidez para mantener los depósitos de garantía y el broker cierre tu posición corta recomprando la acción con tu dinero.

Pero si aguantas, entonces serían los brokers los que asumirian la diferencia entre el precio actual (al que te pones corto) y el precio futuro (mucho más bajo)¿No?
Me cuesta creerlo.

Como tengo dudas de si se entiende mi pregunta voy a ser más concreto.

Tal como yo pensaba que funcionaba esto:

Yo le digo a mi broker su quiero ponerme corto ahora en game stop a 325$ y devolverle la acción dentro de 1 año.

Mi broker busca una acción prestada a devolver en un año. Para ello debe haber un mercado donde los tenedores de las acciones expresan en que condiciones están dispuestos a prestar y el broker coge el mas barato.
Ecuentra quien acepta prestar la accion a cambio de delvolverla en un año pagando 200$ extra, me muestra las condiciones y si yo acepto coge mis 200$ que pide el prestamista, 32,5$ por un 10% de deposito de garantía, coge la accion la vende por 325$ y espera.
Si la acción sube me pide garantías adicionales.
Si baja y dentro de un año vale 80. El broker recompra una acción se la devuelve al prestamista más los 200$ que pedía, me devuelve mis garantías y lo que saca de la acción. 325-80-200=45$ limpios.
El broker no asume riesgos y se lleva sus comisiones como intermediario.

La uní perdida la ha asumido el prestamista de la acción. 

Me extraña que el broker "apueste" a que el mercado no baje.

La otra opción que veo es que el broker contrate un "seguro" que le cubra.

Por eso mi pregunta inicial era si me pongo corto y acierto. ¿Quien pierde?
¿Broker, aseguradora o el dueño de la acción?


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (30 Ene 2021)

manstein dijo:


> Es ingenuo pensar que unos grupos de reddit pueden causar esto de manera espontánea.
> 
> Básicamente, si sale en Bloomberg y TVE (y en mil más), con una difusión masiva, podéis estar seguros que todo el asunto es organizado por el cabal. Lo es, además, con su *aspecto ceremonial*, como el más importante.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo y muy de la cuerda burbujista. Lo que no quita que uno pueda sacar tajada a nivel personal, incluso económico, de estos fenómenos de inercia social artificial.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Es tomar las premisas básicas de la teoría de juegos y cargarte la principal, que es que tu contrincante busca conseguir el,maximo beneficio. Ahora su táctica es joderte vivo todo lo que pueda. Si puede ganar pasta, perfecto, pero la siguiente jugada buena es un LOSE, LOSE. Yo me hundo pero tú te vienes al hoyo conmigo. Te has cargado la teoría de juegos y el tablero.



No es tan fácil reducir esto a teoría de juegos. Para empezar, la racionalidad en el mundo real no es solo económica. Puede ser racional perder 100 euros (o 1000, o 10000, depende de lo que a cada uno le sobre) a cambio de vivir en un mundo más justo.

Pero es que esto va más allá. Si juego contra wall street sé que voy a perder. Es como en la peli Juegos de Guerra, la única estrategia ganadora es no jugar. Pero en realidad es mucho peor, porque los pobres perdemos aunque no juguemos. Yo en 2008 no jugué a nada, ni tenía una hipoteca, y la crisis me la comí igual. Voy a perder juegue bien, juegue mal, o no juegue. Pues si me puedo llevar a un hedge fund por delante caeré riendo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ene 2021)

manstein dijo:


> Creo que me expliqué bien, pero te lo pongo de manera más simple para que lo puedas entender:
> 
> *Bando 1 - Cabal - Resultado neto: +20.000*
> - Hedge funds bajistas (los osos que comentas), resultado: -3.000
> ...



Aún así hay osos desesperados, en la ruina total....la guerra entre osos y toros viene de lejos.

Nadie se pone histérico por nada....


----------



## electrón (30 Ene 2021)

Para los que no sepan muy bien de este asunto, que escuchen este podcast Espurna de Jordi Llatzer de Colectivo Burbuja:

Gamestop y Wallstreetbets, análisis y lecciones de un evento histórico


----------



## Kiral (30 Ene 2021)

Hijos de perra llevo unas 10 horas leyendo en este hilo en los 2 últimos días. Mi mujer me mira raro ya.

Me lo he leído enterito. Todas las opiniones. Todos los memes. Todos los post de Reddit y Twitter. Nada más quería sumarme a los agradecimientos a TODOS por los comentarios. Entrando en estos hilos se da uno cuenta de la poquísima idea que tiene de todo, cuando se cree el rey del universo. Menuda cura de humildad. Al menos para mí. 

Y después de chuparos un poco la polla, paso a comentar sobre lo expuesto:

- Cómo surge la historia. Igual a @Tenzing Norgay le interesa añadirlo al hilo que quería montar sobre esto:

Todo empieza en 2019 cuando aparece en el subforo el tal Deepfuckingvalue. Si alguno quiere verle el careto y no lo ha hecho, sobre la página 100 está su foto. Este individuo (Con pinta de comedorito total) entra comentado que ha comprado acciones de GME por valor de 50k dólares, cuando las acciones estaban en 12 dólares. Las risas por lo visto se oyen en Siberia. Pero el nota sigue. Aduce que es una empresa con muchísimas posibilidades y que cotiza clarísimamente por debajo de su valor de mercado. Y no contento con eso, sigue comprando periódicamente. Hasta llegar a los 750k dólares, aunque esto a mí me cuesta creerlo. Entonces, viendo la insistencia, varios miembros del foro estudian la empresa, sus posibilidades y demás, hasta que se descubre de repente el tema de los cortos. Y entonces se tiran a tumba abierta. Al principio pensando en que es que realmente la empresa vale más, pero después por la mera satisfacción de joder a los hedge funds, que no sé por cierto cómo coño se enteran que es Melvin la que está metida en el ajo. Por aquel entonces, con la acción cotizando en 17,21 dólares.

Lo que da el impulso definitivo al movimiento, es descubrir que encima los cortos son por el 140% de las acciones. Entonces ya esto se hace viral, multiplicándose los usuarios del subforo y parece que pasándose muchos de otras secciones hacia ahí (Como si de “economía” y “actualidad” nos fuéramos a “consumo responsable” a formarla).

Y a partir de ahí, lo que sabemos. Se corre la voz de la situación y el tema pasa de ser económico, a personal. Con lo que todos los supuestos de “stop loss” y demás predicciones basadas en connotaciones técnicas saltan por los aires, pues como repito, los retards NO QUIEREN DINERO.

Y la mejor prueba es el friki ese, que ha llegado a estar ganando 40 millones de dólares y no ha vendido. Una pequeña parte recogiendo posiciones, sí, al principio, pero nada más. Ahora no vende. Esto es gordo eh?! Es lo que les da terror a los fondos.

- Las apariciones de gente como Elon Musk o Justin Sun nivelan la balanza. Habláis algunos aquí como si los retards fueran de verdad subnormales. Y estáis equivocados. No tienen un pelo de tontos, y la prueba es a la situación a la que se ha llegado. Si les falta algo, sería dinero, y la viralidad del movimiento ha eliminado esa debilidad de la ecuación. Los dos millonarios que nombro aportan además dinero y notoriedad a la causa. El último además comunicando que en vez de 1 millón, va a meterle 10 cuando abra el mercado el lunes. 10 millones de dólares, señores. Que no hablamos de pesetas.

- Qué coño importa cuántas acciones tengan los minoristas? 10%? 20%? Da igual. Si los fondos metieron a corto el 140% de lo que había. Esa es la clave de todo coño. No lo veis? Tienen que comprarlas TODAS. TODAS. A cada retard. Y lo mejor es que tienen un vencimiento los cortos de 2 semanas. Que esto no se puede olvidar en el tiempo. Ni se puede sobornar a otros accionistas (Que habría que ver si quieren, pues seguro que BlackRock quiere esta situación al dispararse sus acciones y hundir a Melvin), ni eso sería suficiente. La única opción es una ampliación de capital y sólo con un acuerdo de los principales accionistas sería posible. O si viniera en estatutos, cosa que dudo muchísimo. Van los principales accionistas a ceder a eso? Y perder toda la pasta que están ganando? Estamos tontos o qué?

- La mejor señal de que los retards tienen la sartén por el mango es el juego sucio de los Hedge Funds a cara descubierta. Estamos hablando de sacrificar a una App como Robinhood. De poner a políticos y periodistas SUPLICANDO que esto pare. De hacer lo mismo con los mismísimos accionistas. No os parece surrealista eso? Que los mismos accionistas mayoritarios SUPLIQUEN que esto acabe? Pero si ellos han multiplicado por 20 el valor de sus acciones y se están haciendo multimillonarios. Cuánto dinero les están ofreciendo los fondos? CUÁNTO DINERO ESTÁ PERDIENDO MELVIN?

Ya podéis darlo por muerto. A Melvin seguro. Y juraría que Citadel y Point72 (Que son los que están avalando) también. Melvin. El noveno mayor fondo del mundo. De una lista casi 100 veces superior, que se dice pronto. Y eso lo que sabemos. Sabe Dios lo que hay arrastrando detrás.

Y ya las historias de insiders, manipulaciones, controles y demás rollos para no dormir se los contáis a otros, que aquí ya no cuelan, igual que no cuelan allí. Los retards tienen la sartén por el mango y no la van a soltar. Hasta que el fondo se arrastre y pida perdón. Y aún así ya veremos.

Simios. Juntos. Fuertes.

HOLD!

Pdt:Y digo una cosa más. Estamos pasando de puntillas por el tema de la plata, pero ya están moviendo aquello. Melvin ya se les queda pequeño. Quieren sangre. Sangre de los grandes. Quieren a JPMorgan. Cuidado con esto que puede mover los cimientos de esta era, porque ya podría entrar detrás jugadores que se escapan a todo con dinero ilimitado (Ya habéis dicho los nombres aquí).


----------



## Bamburojo (30 Ene 2021)

De cuando en cuando ocurren cosas que nadie pudo ni imaginar. Se abre un hilo en el foro y aprendo, re encuentro viejos foreros, pincho enlaces, leo argumentos contrapuestos escritos con respeto sin las descalificaciones e insultos ya habituales por aquí . Y me reconcilio con este floro. Muchas gracias todos los que escriben.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

En Reddit han puesto este enlace:
Most Shorted Stocks | Financhill




¿Han duplicado cortos? ¿Vencen en 6 días? ¿WTF?

El hilo de reddit:


----------



## Leunam (30 Ene 2021)

Supongo que los cisnes negros se bautizan así a toro pasado, ya veremos en qué acaba ésto.

Una pregunta por si alguien lo sabe, ¿En los cortos también entran apalancados? Porque de ser así ya no harán falta nukes.


----------



## poppom (30 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> En Reddit han puesto este enlace:
> Most Shorted Stocks | Financhill
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 559342
> ...



Desde el absoluto desconocimiento.
Ese aumento de cortos tan absurdo es realista?
El viernes en el premarket pego un pelotazo y luego bajo.
Puede ser que la mayor parte de esos cortos sean en franjas cercanas a los 300 y los de 12$ ya estén casi liquidados?


----------



## Poseidón (30 Ene 2021)

La entrada de Musk, Mia o del chino ese a mi me huele a revolucion de elites "jovenes" contra las elites "langostas". Todo perfectamente orquestrado, organizado y espoleado por ellos.

Visto lo de Trump yo ya no me creo ninguna "casualidad"


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Desde el absoluto desconocimiento.
> Ese aumento de cortos tan absurdo es realista?
> El viernes en el premarket pego un pelotazo y luego bajo.
> Puede ser que la mayor parte de esos cortos sean en franjas cercanas a los 300 y los de 12$ ya estén casi liquidados?



Yo de bolsa entiendo lo justo, la verdad. Lo he puesto a ver si alguien que sepa más puede aclarar algo.

Realista no lo sé, pero tiene pinta de que es real...


----------



## digipl (30 Ene 2021)

Previsión de Financhill......


----------



## WhiteRose (30 Ene 2021)

venía a traer esto que no tengo claro si alguien lo subió:
La historia al descubierto de WallStreetBets, la comunidad de Reddit que ha hecho temblar a Wall Street con su campaña para disparar las acciones de GameStop


----------



## amigos895 (30 Ene 2021)

EUROPIA dijo:


> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355530432486514693
> 
> Se puede ir cerrando el hilo.


----------



## EUROPIA (30 Ene 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


>



Me colé de hilo, ya borré el post.


----------



## VandeBel (30 Ene 2021)

Pues una pregunta tonta, de ignorante total en este tema. Si el fondo Melvin, y lo otros dos que le han avalado quiebran, que pasaría con el valor de las acciones?


----------



## Ajeroman (30 Ene 2021)

Mi opinión es que estamos en el aperitivo del cisne negro, esto pone al descubierto más todavía las vergüenzas de wall street, ya este año hemos visto clarísimamente las de la política y los medios de manera bestial.

Creo que el cisne negro es la plata y después arrastrando al oro y otras comodities, casi cualquier retard de nosotros puede comprar 300 onzas de plata y si esto se mueve ya a nivel mundial puede ser histórico, qué casualidad que se acabe de terminar Davos y su reset de mierda.

Retard al poder !!!!!


----------



## amigos895 (30 Ene 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Mi opinión es que estamos en el aperitivo del cisne negro, esto pone al descubierto más todavía las vergüenzas de wall street, ya este año hemos visto clarísimamente las de la política y los medios de manera bestial.
> 
> Creo que el cisne negro es la plata y después arrastrando al oro y otras comodities, casi cualquier retard de nosotros puede comprar 300 onzas de plata y si esto se mueve ya a nivel mundial puede ser histórico, qué casualidad que se acabe de terminar Davos y su reset de mierda.
> 
> Retard al poder !!!!!



Aún les queda la reunión física en Davos (13-16 de mayo).


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

Mas sobre la plata

Datos de 2011...


_No allegations are* JPM is net long now after acquiring near 200 million oz in their COMEX warehouse post May 2011*, and who knows how much siphoned out of SLV in London over the years. They could very easily sit back and what their net short competitors bleed out more cash and loss like Scotia and HSBC did during the Covid Comex shortage and rules changes 2020 (i.e. adding dozens of new hallmarks from places like China, Russia, Turkey and the 4GC contract which has no volume, more so an excuse to have London gold with JPM blow out the underlying supposed gold backing the CME Group COMEX gold futures exchange._


----------



## amigos895 (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Ajeroman (30 Ene 2021)

La que más me gusta de estas caricaturas del chinese daily es la última con el cisne negro que espera fumando la tirada del rinoceronte gris (que interpretó por coronavirus) con su collar dorado. En todas el virus es verde dólar y la vacuna dorada.

Edito hay una de Ben Harrison pero viene a hablar de lo mismo.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

*This is a the trade of the century, based on fundamentals.*
_*
this is end of MANIPULATION BY BIG BANKS.

banks are creating paper contracts.
paper contracts to trade silver.
there are 250 times more contracts as there is silver.
you see?
this is epic.
when the squeeze starts, we don’t know where it ends.
the price of silver adjusted for inflation is 1000 dollars.
we are at 25 dollars.*
_


the Silversqueeze — Gold Ventures


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Van a romperlo todo.
> 
> Si por dos Hedge Funds de mierda se ha liado la que se ha liado, con unos cortos del 140%, no me quiero ni imaginar lo que puede ocurrir con una plata en la que las únicas posiciones "reales" son del 1/250 (=0'4%). Va a saltar todo por los aires.



Ojalá!!! 
Y que empiece el Apocalipsis de una vez!!!


----------



## Celsius (30 Ene 2021)

Pase lo que pase en los "mercados" la pata se va a reforzar enormemente como bien tangible-reserva de valor.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Ene 2021)

Los fondos no miran en qué políticas creen sus víctimas.


----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## klon (30 Ene 2021)

Esto parece cuando en abril (creo) el fututo del petroleo estaba en negativo........ Si lo dice alguien un año antes lo toman por loco de atar.


----------



## ¿Qué? (30 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Pues una pregunta tonta, de ignorante total en este tema. Si el fondo Melvin, y lo otros dos que le han avalado quiebran, que pasaría con el valor de las acciones?



Ya lo he comentado en el otro hilo. Ponerse en corto en sus acciones. Sería la cuadratura del circulo.


----------



## Gian Gastone (30 Ene 2021)

donde se puede comprar plata de forma facil?
es para un amigo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> No es tan fácil reducir esto a teoría de juegos. Para empezar, la racionalidad en el mundo real no es solo económica. Puede ser racional perder 100 euros (o 1000, o 10000, depende de lo que a cada uno le sobre) a cambio de vivir en un mundo más justo.
> 
> Pero es que esto va más allá. Si juego contra wall street sé que voy a perder. Es como en la peli Juegos de Guerra, la única estrategia ganadora es no jugar. Pero en realidad es mucho peor, porque los pobres perdemos aunque no juguemos. Yo en 2008 no jugué a nada, ni tenía una hipoteca, y la crisis me la comí igual. Voy a perder juegue bien, juegue mal, o no juegue. Pues si me puedo llevar a un hedge fund por delante caeré riendo.



Y hablando de racionalidad. Se me quedó grabado algo que decía el profesor de un cursillo online que hice (al menos lo empecé) hace tiempo sobre teoría de juegos. Era en la época de tensión entre los USA (Obama, creo recordar) y nuestro hamado lidl Calvopez Jong Un.

No recuerdo las palabras exactas, pero venía a decir que en política, a veces, para que te tomen en serio, tienes que PARECER irracional.

El juego está amañado a favor de los grandes, pero si un jugador pequeño tiene un par de buenos pepinos nucleares y convence a los grandes de que está dispuesto a usarlos... Las reglas cambian. El símil de Vietnam del otro forero en realidad me parece bastante acertado.


----------



## amigos895 (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Knabenschiessen (30 Ene 2021)

Alguien quiere una camiseta?

GameStonk (GME) WallStreetBets T-Shirt

La sudadera de papá Elon va a ser un hit de la temporada de primavera 2021:

WallStreetBets "WallStreet Musks" Papa Elon Pullover Hoodie

Imagino tienen algún tipo de licencia de los administradores de Reddit. Los chavales están haciendo caja con el merchandising. Y se van a sacar unas perras por aquí para financiar sus asuntillos...Bravo por ellos.


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Yo llevo un montón de tiempo usándolo y de hecho he pasado ya por 10.000 apps distintas para el movil hasta que encontre la mejor (que no es la oficial), antes tenian todo de codigo abierto pero creo que hace unos años lo cambiaron. Son un poco tocapelotas con la censura, eso si, a nivel politico, pero te enteras de un millon de cosas. En el fondo es una red social basada en el contenido, no en el usuario que publica el contenido, y es lo que me parece más interesante.
Por si te os interesa yo para android uso dos apps (RIF-RedditIsForFun y JOEY)

Edit: De las acciones de Reddit ni idea, asi que la respuesta a tu post no ha servido de nada a lo que preguntabas jaja
Edit2: He puesto las apps no por hacer spam, pero facilitan mucho seguir el subreddit de WSB si alguien estaba usando la app oficial va a notar la diferencia.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

siempre pueden parar la cotización debido a un "glitch" / "error técnico".. y en ese intervalo pueden hacer lo que les salga de los huevos

Ya ha ocurrido muchas mas veces


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

Puesto al día. 
El sistema tiene que implosionar.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Yo llevo un montón de tiempo usándolo y de hecho he pasado ya por 10.000 apps distintas para el movil hasta que encontre la mejor (que no es la oficial), antes tenian todo de codigo abierto pero creo que hace unos años lo cambiaron. Son un poco tocapelotas con la censura, eso si, a nivel politico, pero te enteras de un millon de cosas. En el fondo es una red social basada en el contenido, no en el usuario que publica el contenido, y es lo que me parece más interesante.
> Por si te os interesa yo para android uso dos apps (RIF-RedditIsForFun y JOEY)



Hace mucho de esto así que igual me falla la memoria, pero meneame era un clon de reddit, ¿no?

Quitando que la comunidad era una puta mierda.


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Y hablando de racionalidad. Se me quedó grabado algo que decía el profesor de un cursillo online que hice (al menos lo empecé) hace tiempo sobre teoría de juegos. Era en la época de tensión entre los USA (Obama, creo recordar) y nuestro hamado lidl Calvopez Jong Un.
> 
> No recuerdo las palabras exactas, pero venía a decir que en política, a veces, para que te tomen en serio, tienes que PARECER irracional.
> 
> El juego está amañado a favor de los grandes, pero si un jugador pequeño tiene un par de buenos pepinos nucleares y convence a los grandes de que está dispuesto a usarlos... Las reglas cambian. El símil de Vietnam del otro forero en realidad me parece bastante acertado.




Eso lo he vivido yo en la calle donde me crié y aqui en UK en la cocina llena de polacos como torres agresivos y peleones.

En la cocina trataron de hacerme bullying y me pedian salir a la calle a pelear. Pero la calle enseña, y sé como tratarles.

Les di a entender que de salir a la calle o peleas más o menos civilizadas nada. Conmigo seria un cuchillo de la cocina en la espalda. A lo loco.

Mano de santo.


Eso lo enseña la vida. Y no te creas que en las altas esferas es muy diferente.


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Ene 2021)

Y a todos...USA, Asia, Europa, resto de América... Se puede liar una buena


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Hace mucho de esto así que igual me falla la memoria, pero meneame era un clon de reddit, ¿no?
> 
> Quitando que la comunidad era una puta mierda.



Exacto, Meneame es el homologo de reddit en castellano, pero claro, las comunidades no tienen nada que ver, las paginas no tienen nada que ver....Meneame es un desastre. Por eso los medios al compararlo con Forocoches lo estan haciendo mal, los sistemas son completamente distintos y no es un foro per se.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Ene 2021)

Una pregunta desde el desconocimiento, si alguien q no entiende nada de bolsa compra esta semana por ejemplo 100€ en plata, que le puede pasar?


Y otra pregunta: Si todo esto esta hecho para hundir el sistema, entonces esto puede acabar con todos nosotros arruinados? O sólo las grandes fortunas?

Perdon si las preguntas son estúpidas.


Pd: muuuy buen hilo. De una calidad en las explicaciones brutales. Enhorabuena a todos!


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

El dinero puede desaparecer pero los memes son para siempre.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (30 Ene 2021)

Floreros, creo que me he enamorado:



Y esta aun mejor, 500 onzas, 15 kilos de plata pura.Precio, 12k euros,13k CHF.

Home
Buy Silver Bars
PAMP Silver Bars
Monster Box - 100 Ounce PAMP Suisse Silver Bar




*Monster Box - 100 Ounce PAMP Suisse Silver Bar*
2 Week DeliveryADD TO CART
13121.03 CHF


SKUSB100OZPMPMBWeight15552.500 Grams / 500.024 OzSerial NumberYesManufacturer
*Description*
Beautiful, brand new 100 Ounce (Oz) PAMP silver bars - 999 fine investment grade silver bullion.
Monster box of 5 bars, 500 Ounces of silver in total.
Why Buy Wholesale Silver Bars
These monster boxes of silver bars recently released by PAMP Suisse are the largest size silver bars currently available to retail investors. Each bar contains 100 troy ounces of silver that has been refined in Switzerland. Each box contains five newly poured bars. Wholesale boxes of silver bullion allow clients to invest in silver bullion at a lower premium than smaller sized silver bullion. These boxes are designed to fit five bars perfectly, and are designed to store the bars so that they do not get damaged.

La plata en Suiza tiene un IVA del 7,7% pero si la,plata se mantiene en las llamadas “duty free warehouses “ no tienes que pagar el IVA. Son una especie de almacenes en limbo impositivo. Lo único es que no tienes acceso físico a la,plata. Son Suizos y estoy razonablemente seguro que no me harán “un FED” como hicieron los Yankees a los Alemanes con sus reservas de oro, pero invocó a los foreros del subforo de metales preciosos para que me confirmen los que lo usen que es seguro.

Me gustaría tocar estas preciosidades pero si puedo comprar 1 lingote más con el dinero del IVA, mejor.

Gracias por anticipado por las respuestas.


----------



## alnitak (30 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Hace mucho de esto así que igual me falla la memoria, pero meneame era un clon de reddit, ¿no?
> 
> Quitando que la comunidad era una puta mierda.




meneame sigue siendo una puta mieeda


----------



## Alcazar (30 Ene 2021)

Alguien debería currarse un hilo explicando esta movida para dummies que no tenemos mucha o ninguna idea de como funciona la bolsa. Siento que estamos ante un acontecimiento que marca una nueva era, y muchos no nos estamos enterando de la misa la media.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Floreros, creo que me he enamorado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo he comprado varias coinbars sin iva.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Una pregunta desde el desconocimiento, si alguien q no entiende nada de bolsa compra esta semana por ejemplo 100€ en plata, que le puede pasar?



Lo peor que podría pasar hipotéticamente sería que pierdas toda la inversión. Con plata es muy improbable.




> Y otra pregunta: Si todo esto esta hecho para hundir el sistema, entonces esto puede acabar con todos nosotros arruinados? O sólo las grandes fortunas?



El objetivo no creo que sea hundir al sistema, uno pierde y otros van a ganar mucho. El objetivo es más bien mandar un mensaje. "Estamos aquí y como nos cabreéis os podemos hacer mucho daño".

Yo no creo que vaya a cambiar nada en el gran esquema de las cosas. Pero si el precio de GME se dispara como algunos vaticinan, supongo que la posibilidad existe.

Una cosa tengo clara. Mucha gente va a perder todo lo que ha metido a GameStop. No inviertas una cantidad que no te puedas permitir perder. Pero vamos, esto es de primero de empezar a pensar en invertir.


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

970 € lingote de 1 kg de plata.
1 Kilo Silver Bar | Valcambi | coininvest
863 € lingote de 1 kg de plata que, por llevar el sello de Niue ya no tiene iva.
1 Kilo Coin Bar | Silver | StoneX | coininvest


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Ene 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


>



Jajajajajaja, creo que nunca había visto un resbalón de piel de plátano en la realidad


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Lo peor que podría pasar hipotéticamente sería que pierdas toda la inversión. Con plata es muy improbable.





El objetivo no creo que sea hundir al sistema, uno pierde y otros van a ganar mucho. El objetivo es más bien mandar un mensaje. "Estamos aquí y como nos cabreéis os podemos hacer mucho daño".

Yo no creo que vaya a cambiar nada en el gran esquema de las cosas. Pero si el precio de GME se dispara como algunos vaticinan, supongo que la posibilidad existe.

Una cosa tengo clara. Mucha gente va a perder todo lo que ha metido a GameStop. No inviertas una cantidad que no te puedas permitir perder. Pero vamos, esto es de primero de empezar a pensar en invertir.
[/QUOTE]
Entonces lo mejor es no hacer nada y comprar palomitas?


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> El objetivo no creo que sea hundir al sistema, uno pierde y otros van a ganar mucho. El objetivo es más bien mandar un mensaje. "Estamos aquí y como nos cabreéis os podemos hacer mucho daño".
> 
> Yo no creo que vaya a cambiar nada en el gran esquema de las cosas. Pero si el precio de GME se dispara como algunos vaticinan, supongo que la posibilidad existe.
> 
> Una cosa tengo clara. Mucha gente va a perder todo lo que ha metido a GameStop. No inviertas una cantidad que no te puedas permitir perder. Pero vamos, esto es de primero de empezar a pensar en invertir.



Entonces lo mejor es no hacer nada y comprar palomitas?
[/QUOTE]

Pillate dos monedas de plata en vez de palomitas. Ayudarás y con las ganancias podrás intercambiar el dinero por muchas más palomitas.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

No he leído las páginas más recientes del hilo (aviso por si repito algo de lo que ya se habló), pero por cortesía quiero responder algunos de los compañeros que me han hecho comentarios u observaciones (a los otros que me citaron pero no tengo aportes les ha ido el correspondiente Thanks)

Empiezo:




Hannibal dijo:


> Nico, te tengo mucho aprecio pero *creo que estos fondos sólo pueden salir de ésta MAL o MUY MAL*. Y para salir mal, que sería heridos de gravedad pero no muertos, tendrían que pedir tantos favores y compromisos a futuro, que a lo mejor ni les interesa recurrir a ellos.
> 
> Pero yendo a algo concreto, dices que una opción para ellos es ir de perdidos al río y volver a ponerse cortos. Que si negociar con el banco acreedor, los socios... pero digo yo varias cosas:
> 1. ¿Para qué iban los titulares de las acciones prestarla cuando pueden venderla ya y llevarse HOY el dinero fresco?
> ...



Hannibal:

El hilo va de "datos" y de "opiniones". En este caso citas meras "opiniones" mías.

Es claro que "la verdad" está detrás de una cortina que, al menos nosotros, no podemos ver. A saber lo que ha ocurrido o está ocurriendo detrás de bambalinas.

Esta semana que empieza puede ser la determinante. Ya veremos.

Es cierto que el o los Fondos están PILLADOS.
También es cierto lo que ya he dicho: Son profesionales, tienen los analistas, el software, los contactos y relaciones, la espalda financiera.

No hay que subestimarlos.

Pero no va a ser la primera torre que cae... Torres más altas que estás han caído.  

===



Lego. dijo:


> Sin embargo, *has dejado sin explicar lo que precisamente estaba yo preguntando*. Por supuesto que si una acción que vale 20 está a 300, el que meta cortos ahí va a ganar una fortuna. Y también está clara la analogía con el "doble o nada" hasta ganar una mano y salir indemne. Pero hay una diferencia: El jugador de ruleta, en cada mano juega contra el AZAR, que es el mismo para él y para el casino. Ninguno de los dos sabe si saldrá rojo o negro.
> 
> Mi pregunta, entonces, era *¿quién acepta un corto, ser la contraparte, cuando sabes con seguridad que la acción se va desplomar a un décimo?*



Algunos temas son extensos o complejos para explicar Lego.

Los cortos existen porque los mercados necesitan "liquidez", tanto para subir, como para bajar.

Existen cálculos (muy complejos) para determinar *la validez, el riesgo y la rentabilidad de diferentes posiciones en el mercado*. De hecho, los inversores profesionales a veces van "largo" en efectivo en cierta acción pero hacen "contratos de cobertura" *para cubrirse ante la baja*. La proporción y el costo depende de esos complejos cálculos.

Si alguien piensa que GameStop bajará de $ 350 a $ 20, arma su oferta y la lanza como orden... si alguien cree que *sólo bajará hasta $ 200* puede TOMAR esa orden como contrapartida porque, *la diferencia entre $20 y los $200 de su estimación* le dan saldo favorable.

Y, de este modo (muy simplificada esta explicación) es que se va conformando el perfil de la oferta y demanda para TODAS las posiciones (sean al alza como a la baja).

Además, muchas acciones tienen que tener un "custodio" de sus acciones y éste cobra por hacer de "contrapartida" en diferentes posiciones para que no se queden sin liquidez... el modo en que cubre las pérdidas y toma las ganancias depende del contrato que hagan. Una acción con poca liquidez para "salirse" no es apetecible para los inversores, mientras que una acción que te da gran liquidez, la usas en tu cartera.

Por eso a veces hay opciones cortas que encuentran contrapartida, no por agentes individuales del mercado sino por los operadores contratados por la empresa para mantener fluidas sus acciones.

El tema es más extenso y complejo que esto... sólo trato de darte un pincelazo de brocha gorda en la respuesta.


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Una pregunta desde el desconocimiento, si alguien q no entiende nada de bolsa compra esta semana por ejemplo 100€ en plata, que le puede pasar?
> 
> 
> Y otra pregunta: Si todo esto esta hecho para hundir el sistema, entonces esto puede acabar con todos nosotros arruinados? O sólo las grandes fortunas?
> ...



¿Que te tendría que pasar por comprar plata?
Pagarás comisiones y cuando vendas tendrás beneficios o pérdidas que tendrás que declarar a hacienda.

Con lo de GME no se hundirá el sistema. Ahora bien, si se consigue lo de la plata espera una hiperinflación.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

El dato, además de Yahoo Finance (lo puse dos veces en el hilo), recientemente un compañero lo ha agregado en esta bonita página:

Most Shorted Stocks | Financhill

Aquí están los datos de varias empresas con muchos "cortos" en contra pero no sólo eso... además una ESTUPENDA DESCRIPCIÓN de "cómo se invierte en corto" y "cómo se forman las contrapartes" de los contratos.

Les sugiero leerlo allí o bien "traducirlo" con Google. Creo que se entiende fácilmente porque el lenguaje no es complicado para la traducción.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Entonces lo mejor es no hacer nada y comprar palomitas?



Si no quieres perder nada, sí.

Yo el lunes voy a intentar entrar, pero he pensado cuidadosamente el dinero que estoy dispuesto a arriesgar en esto. Puedo pegar un pelotazo (creo que ya voy tarde para eso, pero bueno) o puedo perderlo todo. Si pierdo todo me intentaré apretar un poco el cinturón el resto del año para recuperarlo, pero es una pérdida que puedo asumir.

*Edito:* Matizo que voy a intentar entrar en GME, no en plata. 
*Edito de nuevo:* Por aclarar: la plata en teoría es más segura, y a 30 de enero está a un precio que parece más o menos normal.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Eso me preguntaba yo. *Supongo que el broker que te ofrezca ponerte corto no asume el riesgo. Entonces ¿quien lo asume? ¿una aseguradora?*
> Porque a día de hoy todo el mundo puede ver que en una semana quizás no, pero en 6 meses la acción estará seguro por debajo de 150.
> ¿Alguien sabe técnicamente que posiciones abre un broker para cubrirse cuando alguien se pone corto y permanecer neutro a los cambios de cotizacion?



Repito que una ESTUPENDA EXPLICACION la tienes aquí:

Most Shorted Stocks | Financhill


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (30 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Si no quieres perder nada, sí.
> 
> Yo el lunes voy a intentar entrar, pero he pensado cuidadosamente el dinero que estoy dispuesto a arriesgar en esto. Puedo pegar un pelotazo (creo que ya voy tarde para eso, pero bueno) o puedo perderlo todo. Si pierdo todo me intentaré apretar un poco el cinturón el resto del año para recuperarlo, pero es una pérdida que puedo asumir.
> 
> *Edito:* Matizo que voy a intentar entrar en GME, no en plata.




Muchas gracias x la respuesta. Entonces lo dejaremos estar y compraré palomitas


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Supongo que los cisnes negros se bautizan así a toro pasado, ya veremos en qué acaba ésto.



Será un cisne negro en WallSt. Yo veo un cuervo blanco


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

No conocía esa historia, puede que se refiriera a eso más que al norcoreano. O quizá a ambos.


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

En Wall Street deben estar flipando  
Lo mejor es eso, tienen un "enemigo" completamente irracional.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Una pregunta desde el desconocimiento, si alguien q no entiende nada de bolsa compra esta semana por ejemplo 100€ en plata, que le puede pasar?
> 
> 
> Y otra pregunta: Si todo esto esta hecho para hundir el sistema, entonces esto puede acabar con todos nosotros arruinados? O sólo las grandes fortunas?
> ...



Con respecto a la plata, que tiene 4 monedas cojonudas y que mantendrán su valor cuando las hereden tus descendientes.

Con respecto a lo segundo, no son estúpidas. Me quedo perplejo cuando leo a tanto insensato incapaz de calibrar las consecuencias de un ataque masivo a los metales. Perplejo. En el supuesto de que la plata llegara a 1000 dólares, ¿qué habrá pasado con todas, absolutamente todas las fiat? ¿y con la inflación? ¿Y el desabastecimiento global? ¿la deuda, y con ella las pensiones y los salarios de funcivagos?

¿Ácratas somos, o no?


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Alguien debería currarse un hilo explicando esta movida para dummies que no tenemos mucha o ninguna idea de como funciona la bolsa. Siento que estamos ante un acontecimiento que marca una nueva era, y muchos no nos estamos enterando de la misa la media.



Hay varios mensajes explicando de qué va en las primeras páginas. Si no encuentras nada en un tiempo razonable cítame y busco alguno.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> ¿Que te tendría que pasar por comprar plata?
> Pagarás comisiones y cuando vendas tendrás beneficios o pérdidas que tendrás que declarar a hacienda.
> 
> Con lo de GME no se hundirá el sistema. Ahora bien, si se consigue lo de la plata espera una hiperinflación.



Con la plata lo que se puede conseguir es que pete el COMEX... y ahí si que se verá que el rey está desnudo y que los bancos de inversion y sus fondos han estado manipulando y mintiendo.

Lo que ocurriría sería que no habría plata para entregar... un timo en toda regla. Es como si toda la población fuera a retirar su dinero del banco al mismo tiempo

Y ojo que siempre se ha rumoreado que con el oro de Fort Knox, han hecho lo mismo...


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

En Knox sólo custodian telarañas.


----------



## Perchas (30 Ene 2021)

A ver, para los plateros, esto no es el cuento de "Platero y Yo" de Juan Ramon Jiménez, la plata que adquiráis debe ser fraccionada, las onzas por su tamaño son ideales en peso, variedad y fácil transacción, como compréis lingotes os los vais a comer, apenas tiene clientes de intercambio y además si las cosas se ponen jodidas ¡que se pondrán! y necesitas cambiar treinta un un gramos por cinco conejos para comer lo tienes facil con una onza,, a ver quien coño te coge un lingote de un kilo.

En 1931 en Berlín se podía comprar un edificio completo de esquina por DOS ONZAS DE PLATA.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> En Knox sólo custodian telarañas.



Luego los borregos se echarian las manos a la cabeza al enterarse que los manejan la FED son bancos privados...

No se podia de saber


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Yo estoy hasta los cojones ya de que 3 idiotas con un ordenador y mucho dinero *puedan hundir empresas viables y mandar a la gente al paro sólo para añadir unos millones más a sus cuentas de resultados.*



Veamos... conste que estoy leyendo el hilo desde donde lo dejé y voy muchas páginas atrás. Quizás lo que comente aquí ya lo hayan dicho (perdón por eso).

Creo que no terminan de entender la razón -y hasta ventaja- de que existan los "cortos".

Lo que HUNDE a una empresa es su GESTION (y el MERCADO y la ECONOMIA EN GENERAL), las acciones suben y bajan en función de eso. No porque los especuladores compren o vendan (aunque pueda influir en la percepción del público el hecho de que haya muchos o pocos cortos).

La función de los cortos es buena porque DA LIQUIDEZ EN LAS BAJADAS, cosa que cualquier inversor AGRADECE.

Veamos el caso de Melvin y GameStop.

Melvin tomó acciones prestadas (pagando un fee por ello) que valían $ 20 (supongamos) para venderlas y tomar ese dinero. Asumía que las podía recomprar a $ 17 más adelante (supongamos) y ganarse unos dinerillos con eso.

Si las acciones bajaban a $ 18 y tú querías VENDER, resulta que nadie te compraría... salvo Melvin !! (*que compraba a la baja para devolver las acciones*).

Si Melvin NO ESTUVIESE con sus cortos, cuando la acción bajara a $ 16, $ 15 o $ 9 *NO HABRIA NADIE QUE COMPRE !!.*.. pero si estaba Don Melvin comprando porque él tenía que devolverlas y mientras más baratas las comprase más ganaba... pero al mismo tiempo le daba "salida" a gente que de otro modo no tendría a quién venderle !!

Si no hay CORTOS, tu precio siguiente puede ser $ 0... cuando hay CORTOS *encuentras compradores a $ 15, 11, 9, 8, 4, etc.*

Desde ya que haya CORTOS es porque existe la percepción de que una empresa irá "para abajo" y eso afecta el ánimo de los inversores que quieren comprar... pero es muy bueno para los que ya están adentro y quieren "salirse" sin que su único precio de venta sea $ 0 !!

¿Más o menos se entiende?

En el link que puse más arriba hay una estupenda explicación al respecto.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Muchas gracias x la respuesta. Entonces lo dejaremos estar y compraré palomitas



De todos modos, puse el matiz de GME al final porque la plata en teoría es más segura, y todavía está a precios normales. Si compras plata ahora no es muy probable que pierda mucho valor.


----------



## tixel (30 Ene 2021)

Comprar monedas de plata. Yo las compre al inicio de la pandemia a 12 y ya he duplicado, y poco me parece.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> De todos modos, puse el matiz de GME al final porque la plata en teoría es más segura, y todavía está a precios normales. Si compras plata ahora no es muy probable que pierda mucho valor.



Independientemente de que se lie con los cortos en el COMEX, la plata ahora mismo con la admon. Biden tiene buenos fundamentales.

El nuevo "green deal" pretende fabricar 500 millones de paneles solares... y cada panel solar lleva plata


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

jajaja cierto

Ya ocurrió en un bank bullion...


----------



## tixel (30 Ene 2021)

No hay que tener ningún ojo. Se compran monedas, como hice yo.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> *Si la vendes en el pico ganas un pastón*, pero no lo haces porque tenías otros planes que no vas a cambiar ahora. *La prestas y cuando te la devuelvan ya no vale nada, renunciando a grandes beneficios.*
> 
> Pues no lo veo.



Más "explicaciones" de este mundo tan extraño de la bolsa...  

Tú estás pensando como PERSONA INDIVIDUAL pero no todos son personas individuales en el mercado y no todos razonan o pueden actuar del mismo modo.

Un FONDO DE PENSIONES que mueve $ 50.000 millones (cincuenta mil millones de dólares) invierte en base a un reglamento interno. Tiene que tener 60% de Bonos del Estado, un 20% en hipotecas, un 10% en acciones "blue chip", un 5% en clase A y un 5% para "jugar".

La parte para "jugar" pueden ser la friolera de $ 2500 millones !!

La decisión de comprar y vender en un FONDO DE PENSIONES se toma en Junta de Ejecutivos una vez al mes.

Muchas acciones en cartera son "prestadas" para cortos y demás porque es un modo de rentabilizarlas.

Su BALANCE ANUAL tiene que reflejar un 3% o 5% de utilidades.

etc., etc.

_¿Tú crees que un ELEFANTE BLANCO como un FONDO DE PENSIONES de $ 50.000 millones toma decisiones sobre los 20 millones que un agente menor puso en GameStop para "jugar" con el mismo razonamiento que usas tú?_

Bueno, *de esos hay MUCHOS.*

No todos los que invierten son retards de $ 300 de cartera (1 acción)... hay fondos de gestión de tamaño GIGANTESCO *que toman las decisiones DE OTRO MODO.*

La suma de todos los agentes (retards, brokers, hedge funds, grandes especuladores y gente distraída o aburrida) forman el mercado. Es algo complejo y de grandes dimensiones, *con diferentes estrategias, objetivos y modos de actuar.*


----------



## amigos895 (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

Con todo el respeto hacia el forero (de verdad) ni puto caso. YO tenía ese mismo miedo pero comprando en sitios SERIOS (Coininvest, dracma, eldorado....) no hay problema de estafas.
Por cierto a los lingotes que repatrió Alemania los escanearon por rayos x y otros medios.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

jojojo

Ya se va haciendo viral...

*Reddit Preparing To Unleash "World's Biggest Short Squeeze" In Silver*


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 559024
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 559026
> 
> ...



  

Gran aporte.

La información a la que acceden los inversores en EE.UU. es muy completa sin duda. Esto es del mismísmo YAHOO FINANCE y al alcance de cualquiera.

Creo que da mucha luz a lo que veníamos discutiendo sobre "quién" tiene las acciones de GameStop.

Aclaremos -eso si- que la información se actualiza mensualmente (al menos a público, los grandes operadores la tienen antes) y alguno de los datos que estamos viendo allí ya deben haber cambiado.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Un momento, *¿Porque el valor de las acciones está como si valiera 10$ por título?*



Porque estará informado *por su valor NOMINAL y no el ACTUAL DE MERCADO.*

Cuando tú suscribes las acciones originales estas "valen" *$ 10,* pero luego que empiezas a cotizar *pueden subir o bajar de precio*. La subida o bajada computará como "_ganancias o pérdidas_" en tu balance, pero *la erogación original (aporte) fue al precio nominal de la acción*. En este caso debe haber sido de *$ 10.*


----------



## Knabenschiessen (30 Ene 2021)

@calopez, chincheta ya. Este es el hilo más interesante que se ha abierto en mucho tiempo.

Como ya han comentado, da gusto volver a leer opiniones de gente que sabe de lo que habla. Sin community managers de partidos políticos enmierdando el hilo. Ahora mismo este hilo en el principal es un refugio para los burbujos que buscan información de calidac de un tema que a medio plazo podría tener un impacto importante en nuestras vidas.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

Vamos coño !!


_Interestingly, 'TheHappyHawaiian' dropped this update on 1/29:
_


> _Due to the manipulation and collusion of citadel, hedge funds, and brokers to change the rules and rig the game in their favor. Who likely knew ahead of time and bought puts right before and calls at the bottom, GME is too important to abandon still. _*SLV is still my next play but GME needs to go to $1000 and these people need to go to jail.*


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Con la plata lo que se puede conseguir es que pete el COMEX... y ahí si que se verá que el rey está desnudo y que los bancos de inversion y sus fondos han estado manipulando y mintiendo.
> 
> Lo que ocurriría sería que no habría plata para entregar... un timo en toda regla. Es como si toda la población fuera a retirar su dinero del banco al mismo tiempo
> 
> Y ojo que siempre se ha rumoreado que con el oro de Fort Knox, han hecho lo mismo...



Correcto. Así que prohiben los derivados y paralizan las entregas hasta nueva orden. De cualquier manera, el que no entienda o sepa que se negocian metales en proporciones al menos de 250:1 es porque no le sale de los cojones. Y el que tenga ETF y no se lea el clausulado pues que le den por culo.

Yo creo que de esta es posible que salga alguna regulación en el mercado de derivados. No se, prohibiendo las entregas en dinero en lugar de en el subyacente. Prohibiendo naked shorts. Prohibiendo los rollovers perpétuos. No se, espero que algo de esto se saque positivo. Que algunos de los gordos han visto las orejas al lobo es posible. Con eso me quedo.


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Vamos coño !!
> 
> 
> _Interestingly, 'TheHappyHawaiian' dropped this update on 1/29:_



Un poco de miedo si se queda la cosa a medio gas, es un salto que hay que medir bien.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Perchas dijo:


> A ver, para los plateros, esto no es el cuento de "Platero y Yo" de Juan Ramon Jiménez, la plata que adquiráis debe ser fraccionada, las onzas por su tamaño son ideales en peso, variedad y fácil transacción, como compréis lingotes os los vais a comer, apenas tiene clientes de intercambio y además si las cosas se ponen jodidas ¡que se pondrán! y necesitas cambiar treinta un un gramos por cinco conejos para comer lo tienes facil con una onza,, a ver quien coño te coge un lingote de un kilo.
> 
> En 1931 en Berlín se podía comprar un edificio completo de esquina por DOS ONZAS DE PLATA.



El problema es que 1 onza por 5 conejos es el precio aprox de hoy. Si la cosa se pone fea de verdad, y nos vamos a una inflación desbocada, con la onza podremos comprar medio conejo. Y el mes que viene, una pata.


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Correcto. Así que prohiben los derivados y paralizan las entregas hasta nueva orden. De cualquier manera, el que no entienda o sepa que se negocian metales en proporciones al menos de 250:1 es porque no le sale de los cojones. Y el que tenga ETF y no se lea el clausulado pues que le den por culo.
> 
> Yo creo que de esta es posible que salga alguna regulación en el mercado de derivados. No se, prohibiendo las entregas en dinero en lugar de en el subyacente. Prohibiendo naked shorts. Prohibiendo los rollovers perpétuos. No se, espero que algo de esto se saque positivo. Que algunos de los gordos han visto las orejas al lobo es posible. Con eso me quedo.



¡Un momento! ¿Controlar el libre mercado? (modo heroinoico)


----------



## 365 (30 Ene 2021)

*...marzo 12, 2020*
BOLSA: Jugada maestra de China, Xi Jinping más listo que Europa y EEUU - iNTERTE.com
_En los últimos días, China rompió muchos récords, ganaron absolutamente todo, $20 mil millones en las primeras noticias y compraron alrededor del *30% de las acciones de compañías que pertenecen a Occidente en China.

Xi Jinping* ha superado a los europeos y a los demócratas estadounidenses inteligentes. Jugó un juego maravilloso frente a los ojos del mundo entero.
Debido a la situación en Wuhan, la moneda china comenzó a disminuir, pero el banco central chino no tomó ninguna medida para detener este colapso.

También hubo muchos rumores de que *Chin*a ni siquiera tenía máscaras suficientes para combatir el coronavirus. Estos rumores y la declaración de Xi Jinping de que está lista para proteger a los residentes de Wuhan bloqueando las fronteras ha llevado a una fuerte caída en los precios de las acciones (44%) en La tecnología china y la industria química.

Los tiburones financieros comenzaron a vender todas las acciones chinas, pero nadie quería comprarlas y se devaluaron por completo.
Xi Jinping hizo un gran movimiento en este momento, esperando una semana entera y sonriendo en las conferencias de prensa como si nada especial hubiera sucedido.

Y cuando el precio cayó por debajo del límite permitido, *¡ordenó comprar TODAS LAS acciones de europeos y estadounidenses a la vez!* Luego, los «tiburones financieros» se dieron cuenta de que habían sido engañados y llevados a la bancarrota. Pero ya era demasiado tarde, porque todas las acciones habían pasado a manos de China, que en este momento no solo ganó $ 2000 mil millones, sino que gracias al simulacro, *vuelve a convertirse en el accionista mayoritario de las empresas construidas por europeos y estadounidenses.

Ahora las acciones son de sus empresas y se han convertido en propietarios de la industria pesada de la que dependen la UE, América y el mundo entero.* A partir de ahora, China fijará el precio y los ingresos de sus compañías no saldrán de las fronteras chinas, sino que se quedan en casa y mantienen todas las reservas de oro chinas.

Por lo tanto, los «tiburones financieros» estadounidenses y europeos demostraron ser estúpidos y en pocos minutos los chinos recolectaron la mayoría de sus acciones, que ahora producen miles de millones de dólares en ganancias!
¡No se recuerda un movimiento tan brillante en la historia del mercado de valores!
¡JAQUE MATE!_


*Minutos musicales.*


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Correcto. Así que prohiben los derivados y paralizan las entregas hasta nueva orden. De cualquier manera, el que no entienda o sepa que se negocian metales en proporciones al menos de 250:1 es porque no le sale de los cojones. Y el que tenga ETF y no se lea el clausulado pues que le den por culo.
> 
> Yo creo que de esta es posible que salga alguna regulación en el mercado de derivados. No se, prohibiendo las entregas en dinero en lugar de en el subyacente. Prohibiendo naked shorts. Prohibiendo los rollovers perpétuos. No se, espero que algo de esto se saque positivo. Que algunos de los gordos han visto las orejas al lobo es posible. Con eso me quedo.



Al contrario, espero equivocarme, pero si hay alguna regulación será para perjudicar al pequeño, como impedir que particulares compren acciones directamente y solo poder operar a través de fondos, ETF y demás.
Pero quizá eso lleve a que empresas dejen el mercado tradicional y empiecen a cotizar usando DeFi.

Creo que esto irá más allá, es una guerra contra el mercado tradicional, quizá orquestado por alguien. Lo de la plata canta mucho.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Veamos... conste que estoy leyendo el hilo desde donde lo dejé y voy muchas páginas atrás. Quizás lo que comente aquí ya lo hayan dicho (perdón por eso).
> 
> Creo que no terminan de entender la razón -y hasta ventaja- de que existan los "cortos".
> 
> ...



La teoría es cojonuda. Y es lo que nos venden. La realidad es otra. Ellos están en corto como cobertura de otras posiciones. Me explico, el mercado, por ejemplo, se hostia un 20%. La gente puede vender Apple, pero de dónde saldrá en desbandada es de empresas como GME. Así que pierdo un 20 aquí y me forró allí. Estos es una paco explicación.

Pero posiblemente lo que quería Melvin era forzar la quiebra de la empresa en lugar de buscar la viabilidad con un nuevo modelo de negocio. Y una vez quebrada, compro los cachitos que quedan a pedo puta y liquido y me hincho. Y todo esto "de prestado" y pagando una mierda. Vamos que valor añade muy poquito.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El problema es que 1 onza por 5 conejos es el precio aprox de hoy. Si la cosa se pone fea de verdad, y nos vamos a una inflación desbocada, con la onza podremos comprar medio conejo. Y el mes que viene, una pata.



En caso de hiperinflación, lo que ahora puedes comprar con una moneda de plata ( productos por un valor de 25 euros) podrás comprar los mismos productos por un valor de 1000 euros.

Es decir, con una onza a 1000 euros, podras seguir comprando los mismos 5 conejos que ahora... 

Tenemos ejemplo muy recientes, Venezuela o Zimbawe...


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El problema es que 1 onza por 5 conejos es el precio aprox de hoy. Si la cosa se pone fea de verdad, y nos vamos a una inflación desbocada, con la onza podremos comprar medio conejo. Y el mes que viene, una pata.



Al revés, si todos se ponen a comprar plata y hay desabastecimiento, con esa onza igual compras la granja de conejos entera.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> En caso de hiperinflación, lo que ahora puedes comprar con una moneda de plata ( productos por un valor de 25 euros) podrás comprar los mismos productos por un valor de 1000 euros.
> 
> Es decir, con una onza a 1000 euros, podras seguir comprando los mismos 5 conejos que ahora...
> 
> Tenemos ejemplo muy recientes, Venezuela o Zimbawe...



Exacto. Míra bien los ejemplos. Porque el problema fundamental es que no habrá 5 conejos.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Al revés, si todos se ponen a comprar plata y hay desabastecimiento, con esa onza igual compras la granja de conejos entera.



Ni de coña. La teoría es que mantendrás el valor. Con hiperflación no ocurre así porque lo que no habrá será producto. Minimizas daños, durante un tiempo, salvo que seas un prep y subsistas por ti mismo.


----------



## pxus (30 Ene 2021)

Son héroes


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Este creo que es *uno de los puntos MAS IMPORTANTES DEL HILO* y casi no nos hemos detenido en él (la vorágine de cuestiones hace que no nos hallamos detenido en detalles).

Muchos de los "redditers" están pensando que *"tienen acciones"* pero en realidad han hecho *CONTRATOS DE OPCIONES*. Esto es han comprado "el derecho" de adquirir acciones a $ xxx (de hecho el que lanzó el foro tiene OPCIONES en gran cantidad).

Estamos hablando del caso de ROBINHOOD, *el que compró con su broker UNA ACCION y la pagó, tiene UNA ACCION y está COMPRADA.*

Pero los que tienen "opciones" (digamos a comprar 100 acciones por $ 22 cada una = $ 2.200) *NO TIENEN ESAS ACCIONES, tienen el DERECHO A COMPRARLAS A ESE PRECIO*.

En épocas normales y tiempos normales, RobinHood tiene a su vez un agente o fondo que le suministra las acciones en base a sus pedidos... vende en su sitio opciones por 20.000 acciones y "encarga" esa misma cantidad (cobertura). A veces, por razones técnicas, puede que no compre "todas" sino UNA PARTE (Ej. 12.000 acciones) porque sabe que las otras 8.000 serán revendidas y eso lo maneja "internamente" dentro del sitio sin que esas operaciones se registren en el mercado.

RobinHood tuvo PROBLEMAS FINANCIEROS y tuvo que ser ASISTIDO con millones de dólares porque, se encontró conque había "vendido" muchos contratos de OPCIONES a un precio BAJO *de acciones que ahora SUBIAN DE PRECIO y que NO TENIA (NI TIENE).*

Aquí no sólo está engrampado Melvin... está RobinHood hasta la nuca.  

Lo que pasa es que EL CONTRATO QUE FIRMAN SUS CLIENTES debe tener una cláusula (me supongo) que le dará derecho a RobinHood a entregar DINERO si no puede comprar la acción. Ignoro si al valor ACTUAL de la acción o al valor del CONTRATO ($ 22). Eso habría que verlo.

En el medio, los miles que han "invertido" en GameStop a través de RobinHood (*y lo han hecho con OPCIONES*), ciertamente *NO TIENEN NINGUNA ACCION EN SUS MANOS*.

Eso no quita que -tal vez- les tengan que dar el dinero... pero si la acción BAJA, lo que cobrarán será mucho menos de lo que hoy suponen como "ganancia" (que no existe ya que, por el momento sólo *tienen un DERECHO A COMPRAR, más NO LAS ACCIONES*).

El punto importante aquí es que en realidad NO ESTAN ESTRANGULANDO EL MERCADO *porque las acciones REALES siguen estando "allá afuera" en "manos de alguien" que NO SON ELLOS !!*

Los "números finos" no los tengo yo (no me he puesto a estudiar el tema a fondo) pero los involucrados (Fondos de Inversión) SI LOS TIENEN y, ellos deben tener en claro el panorama.

Es posible que el "squeeze" *sea mucho más pequeño de lo que creen en Reddit* porque muchos *NO TIENEN LAS ACCIONES sino las OPCIONES* (que no es lo mismo).

Y es más fácil mandar a la quiebra a RobinHood que a los grandes Fondos... y van a cobrar la "ganancia que no vieron" el día del arquero.

Cuidado con esto. Es todo un tema.


----------



## Perchas (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El problema es que 1 onza por 5 conejos es el precio aprox de hoy. Si la cosa se pone fea de verdad, y nos vamos a una inflación desbocada, con la onza podremos comprar medio conejo. Y el mes que viene, una pata.



Era un símil para que se entendiera meridianamente, podría usted haber mencionado el ultimo párrafo, lo de las dos onzas de plata por un edificio completo en Berlin, ¡Ojo, que no es imposible que vuelva a suceder!, muchos foreros apostamos a esto y con mucha paciencia por delante.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Sabes cómo va a acabar? Pues *Melvin en quiebra* y mis shares de GME muertos de asco en la cuenta de inversión. Final feliz.





zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Peeero resulta que *Robinhood está en manos de Citadel*. El mundo es un puto pañuelo, querido conforero.



 

¿Van viendo?

Es posible que Melvin evite el ahogo *pero RobinHood muera con las opciones que no dejará ejecutar.

Citadel,* quizás responda *o quizás mande a RobinHood a la quiebra* (supongo que tiene una participación, no es el dueño directo, sólo responde hasta su aporte).

Aquí hay muchas cosas que no estamos desbrozando en profundidad por quedarnos con los memes y los gifs graciosos.

En todo caso *es UN GOLPE ENORME para TODO EL SISTEMA*, que ni se lo esperaban y vino del lugar *DONDE MENOS SE LO IMAGINABAN* (un puto foro de Reddit y un millón de locos retards)


----------



## Ajeroman (30 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Floreros, creo que me he enamorado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olvídate del IVA y tenlo en tus manos, a ser posible en onzas y te lo dice alguien que en su mayoría lo lleva en lingotes de 500 gr.


----------



## Registrador (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Y es más fácil mandar a la quiebra a RobinHood que a los grandes Fondos... y van a cobrar la "ganancia que no vieron" el día del arquero.



Está claro que si las cosas se ponen serias de verdad, los hedge funds va a dejar caer a RH y salvarse el culo ellos. Sería una manera de reírse de los retards (desde el cariño ), que como tu bien dices creen que tienen acciones de GME cuando en realidad lo que tienen es un contrato con RH. RH se va a la mierda, los hedge funds salen de esta (con perdidas, pero salen) y los redditeros se comen los mocos.


----------



## Perchas (30 Ene 2021)

365 dijo:


> *...marzo 12, 2020*
> BOLSA: Jugada maestra de China, Xi Jinping más listo que Europa y EEUU - iNTERTE.com
> _En los últimos días, China rompió muchos récords, ganaron absolutamente todo, $20 mil millones en las primeras noticias y compraron alrededor del *30% de las acciones de compañías que pertenecen a Occidente en China.
> 
> ...



Andaba buscando esa información para enviar a escépticos y mira por donde la ha rescatado usted, 

Gracias por el aporte


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Perchas dijo:


> Era un símil para que se entendiera meridianamente, podría usted haber mencionado el ultimo párrafo, lo de las dos onzas de plata por un edificio completo en Berlin, ¡Ojo, que no es imposible que vuelva a suceder!, muchos foreros apostamos a esto y con mucha paciencia por delante.



A ver, que yo no digo que el mad max / reset / nwo y toda su puta madre no vaya a ocurrir. Y los que me conocen porque suelo postear en los hilos de metales saben que llevo físico y me meto en papel para especular.

Pero lo que debemos reflexionar son las consecuencias de ese tipo de movimientos que yo, personalmente, no creo que se produzcan. Entre otras cosas porque no van a poder comprar la cantidad suficiente porque no existe en los comerciantes. Eso lo sabemos todos los que llevamos físico.

Hiperinflacción, deuda, fin abrupto del sistema fiat sin sustituto preparado, interrupción del comercio, desabastecimiento, pensionistas que no cobran, funcivagos que tampoco, ni militares ni policías.......... El Mad Max en toda regla. Y los bobiernos lo van a permitir. Claro. Joder, despertad de una vez. Esto puede llegar a ser una sacudida, pero ni de coña es el reset.


----------



## Ajeroman (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No he leído las páginas más recientes del hilo (aviso por si repito algo de lo que ya se habló), pero por cortesía quiero responder algunos de los compañeros que me han hecho comentarios u observaciones (a los otros que me citaron pero no tengo aportes les ha ido el correspondiente Thanks)
> 
> Empiezo:
> 
> ...



Esto nos la pone dura a los que nos gusta la bolsa, está claro, es el aperitivo del cisne negro que podría ser la plata, arrastrando tras ella al oro, trigo....con contratos ficticios de mierda troleables en el mundo real, ese es el miedo que respiran y donde los argentinos se igualarían con los italianos de la puta inflación Fiat que podría haber, un reset en toda regla. En eso podría darte la razón en lo de que está preparado el tema.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

manstein dijo:


> Es ingenuo pensar que unos grupos de reddit pueden causar esto de manera espontánea.
> 
> Básicamente, si sale en Bloomberg y TVE (y en mil más), con una difusión masiva, podéis estar seguros que todo el asunto es organizado por el cabal. Lo es, además, con su *aspecto ceremonial*, como el más importante.
> 
> ...



Guau !! 



Te aclaro que si es como tú lo dices, estamos frente a una operación místico-cabalística-esotérica-conspiracionistas que ríete del 9-11 y el asesinato de Kennedy !!

Digo también que sería de mucha lógica pero, su sofisticación y alcance realmente serían EXTRAORDINARIOS.

Déjame pensar que no es así porque, si tengo que aceptar que esto es una jugada de ese nivel y alcance, *tengo que bajarme del mundo YA e irme a los montes*. En serio.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Hijos de perra llevo unas 10 horas leyendo en este hilo en los 2 últimos días. Mi mujer me mira raro ya.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



  

Curradísimo tu resumen (Gracias por el trabajo) 

Ahora bien... el otro compañero que asume que esto es "conspirativo" y ahora con tu comentario, me queda la duda de que esto no esté "armado" realmente.

O estamos frente a una de esas "casualidades" tan "casuales" que se te cae la quijada de sorpresa, o esto lo armaron expertos en psyops con un nivel de detalle brutal.

Realmente es muy extraño que "aparezca un tío" y vaya moviendo el tema hasta que lo impone, le genera la capacidad VIRAL y se extiende de este modo.

No sé realmente qué pensar... o esto es "pura casualidad" -y tiene cierto grado de posibilidad- o esto es una operación de mercado hecha por "manos grandes" con un grado de sofisticación que me caigo de espaldas (literalmente).

Tu resumen abre muchas puertas al respecto. Habría que ver realmente "quién es" y "de dónde viene" el famoso *Deepfuckingvalue*.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Supongo que los cisnes negros se bautizan así a toro pasado, ya veremos en qué acaba ésto.
> 
> Una pregunta por si alguien lo sabe, *¿En los cortos también entran apalancados?* Porque de ser así ya no harán falta nukes.



Básicamente la estructura de un "corto" es apalancada.

Tú pagas un fee por "tomar prestadas acciones" por un plazo. Lo que tienes que devolver son ESAS ACCIONES.

Si la acción sube de precio DIEZ VECES (como ahora), tienes que "pagar" esa diferencia para devolver las acciones (al comprarlas en el mercado)... *eso es "apalancamiento" puro y duro.*

De todos modos el tema es más complejo porque hay *diferentes instrumentos para hacer "cortos"* (se pueden hacer con ETFs, con opciones, con las acciones en la mano, etc.)... pero es más complejo de explicar cada modalidad en detalle.


----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No sé realmente qué pensar... o esto es "pura casualidad" -y tiene cierto grado de posibilidad- o esto es una operación de mercado hecha por "manos grandes" con un grado de sofisticación que me caigo de espaldas (literalmente).




En cualquiera de los dos casos, es la mejor historia en mucho tiempo


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Con lo de GME no se hundirá el sistema. Ahora bien, si se consigue lo de la plata espera una hiperinflación



Esa es otra proposición que ya he leído un par de veces en este hilo tan didáctico y no acabo de ver: ¿Por qué es tan evidente que si la plata recupera su valor no reprimido, sea este de 200 o 2000 euros la onza, se provocaría hiperinflación?

Entiendo que es uno de los resultados posibles, pero no que tenga que ser así. Ni siquiera que sea lo más probable. 

¿Qué mecanismos que yo desconozco o no estoy viendo empujarían a una hiperinflación?


----------



## OYeah (30 Ene 2021)

Nadie jamás me va a concencer que los cortos son buenos y necesarios. Por esa regla de tres las subprime también eran cojonudas, dieron casas a mucha gente, un servicio social.

La economia real me dice que ayude a una empresa que crea que va a dar valor real al mundo comprando acciones a medio plazo. Si lo que hago públicamente es apostar a que bajará de valor, puedo condicionar el destino de esa empresa para mal.

Y levantar una empresa es mucho más jodido que ir por ahi jugando en el casino.


Es como especular con el arroz. O el agua, que acaba de entrar en Wall Street. No. Punto. Hay suficiente capital acumulado en pocas manos que podrian comprar toda la cosecha de arroz del mundo y esperar sentados a que les paguemos lo que pidan.

Porque yo sin mi paella mato.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Pues una pregunta tonta, de ignorante total en este tema. Si el fondo Melvin, y lo otros dos que le han avalado quiebran, *que pasaría con el valor de las acciones?*



Por un lado decir que el mercado está tan enloquecido en este caso que NADIE debe tener idea clara a esta altura a dónde iría a parar.  

El segundo punto relevante es que, me empiezo a olfatear que Melvin quizás no pierda nada... el que va a quedar con las patitas colgando en el aire *va a ser ROBINHOOD.*

Una de las posibilidades (en caso de quiebra de Melvin, Citadel o RobinHood) es que venga una desbandada vendedora (por temor a perder todo) y la acción baje estrepitosamente.

En todo caso *esto es un barril de pólvora que la SEC y el NYSE y el NASDAQ tienen que arreglar de algún modo* porque, aún cuando se termine el squeeze -salga como salga-, lo que sigue es una desbandada vendedora y un desbarranque la acción.

Algo deben estar pensando (y haciendo) durante este fin de semana. *No te sorprendas si aparecen con una "suspensión de cotización" hasta que este balurdo se arregle de algún modo o algo similar.*

Así como está hoy día *esto es un DESCONTROL ABSOLUTO* y, si algo no quieren los mercados (ni los inversores) es este nivel de caos.

En la mesa de póker se aceptan jugadores tramposos, ases en la manga y humo de cigarros... pero no tíos gritando ni vomitando en la mesa.


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Luego los borregos se echarian las manos a la cabeza al enterarse que los manejan la FED son bancos privados...
> 
> No se podia de saber




La Reserva Federal que ni es reserva ni es federal 

(no sé si lo decía Ron Paul, Mike Maloney, o quién, pero ya están tardando en hacer una moneda bullion con ese lema)


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

Una cosa que estáis pasando por alto con el tema de la plata es que hay mucha gente, con dinero, que no sabe de bolsa (viejunos y langostas) pero que sí saben acercarse a un degussa o a un andorrano con un fajo de billetes porque, han oido, que la plata "va pá arriba"


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Esa es otra proposición que ya he leído un par de veces en este hilo tan didáctico y no acabo de ver: ¿Por qué es tan evidente que si la plata recupera su valor no reprimido, sea este de 200 o 2000 euros la onza, se provocaría hiperinflación?
> 
> Entiendo que es uno de los resultados posibles, pero no que tenga que ser así. Ni siquiera que sea lo más probable.
> 
> ¿Qué mecanismos que yo desconozco o no estoy viendo empujarían a una hiperinflación?



No habría hiperinflación ninguna pues no sería inflación, sería un movimiento de dinero de un activo a otro.

¿Las acciones de Apple, amazon, microsoft.... valen lo que valen o también, como son caras, es porque estan inflaccionadas?
No sé si me explico.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> *This is a the trade of the century, based on fundamentals.*
> 
> _*this is end of MANIPULATION BY BIG BANKS.
> 
> ...




Acá que me disculpen pero están diciendo bobadas.

Los mercados de commodities operan DE OTRO MODO a las acciones porque permiten los contratos "sin entrega" (o de liquidación). Esto da liquidez al mercado.

En la soja, el algodón, el trigo, el café, el cacao y el jugo de naranja (por citar algunos mercados de commodities) se negocian diez o cien veces más contratos de toda la producción que existe de cualquiera de esos productos. Al final del contrato se liquidan las posiciones en DINERO, no en producto.

El mercado de la plata se mueve "sin entrega" en un 95% (o más). Es PURO PAPEL.

Para mover la PLATA FISICA hay que comprar PLATA FISICA... y ni así puede que alteres mucho el valor "financiero" de la plata.

Yo diría que el tema hay que verlo con más detalle, no se queden con los "comentarios de foro" al respecto porque, plata y oro *son dos mercados GIGANTESCOS y DE PAPEL* hace mucho.


----------



## Perchas (30 Ene 2021)

Para comprobar el posible fraude hay un método muy muy sencillo e infalible, medir el peso especifico del ORO, se tara un vaso con agua destilada que permita sumergir la pieza de ORO, se suspende esta pieza atada con un hilo de seda o poliéster y entonces introduces suspendido el oro en su totalidad sin tocar pared alguna del recipiente, pesas y si no te da el peso especifico es que tiene algo raro, pero si te da el peso especifico exacto es oro fino al 100 %, es capaz de detectar el Tungsteno que es ligeramente inferior a paso del Oro.


----------



## Indignado (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> En el medio, los miles que han "invertido" en GameStop a través de RobinHood (*y lo han hecho con OPCIONES*), ciertamente *NO TIENEN NINGUNA ACCION EN SUS MANOS*.



A ver entre tener la acción y tener opciones (o futuros) , no creo que sea importante cuando es un contrato que te da derecho a recibir esas acciones


----------



## Ajeroman (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Curradísimo tu resumen (Gracias por el trabajo)
> 
> Ahora bien... el otro compañero que asume que esto es "conspirativo" y ahora con tu comentario, me queda la duda de que esto no esté "armado" realmente.
> 
> ...



Es china que va a a posicionarse, sin ponerme de ningún lado ya que esto es peor que china y solo amando la libertad de mi familia.
*Adjuntos*


5fd1642fa31024adbda72de9.jpeg
151,3 KBVisitas: 42

5fb5b77ba31024adbda2b702 (1).jpeg
60,8 KBVisitas: 44

No-Inflation-300x225 (2).png
41,4 KBVisitas: 45

5fac7847e4b0fbee201a399a (1).jpg
96,3 KBVisitas: 49

5fadcdaba31024adbda192f2 (1).jpeg
94,7 KBVisitas: 54


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Esa es otra proposición que ya he leído un par de veces en este hilo tan didáctico y no acabo de ver: ¿Por qué es tan evidente que si la plata recupera su valor no reprimido, sea este de 200 o 2000 euros la onza, se provocaría hiperinflación?
> 
> Entiendo que es uno de los resultados posibles, pero no que tenga que ser así. Ni siquiera que sea lo más probable.
> 
> ¿Qué mecanismos que yo desconozco o no estoy viendo empujarían a una hiperinflación?



Entiendo que al petar COMEX y jpmorgan verse en apuros, habria una bola de nieve en los derivados... parecido a lo ocurrido con lehman brothers...

Y si petan los derivados, todo lo fiat se veria comprometido.

Como dijo el mismisimo JPMORGAN hace un siglo

Gold is money, everything else is credit...

Because, as J.P. Morgan stated in his testimony before Congress in 1912, “*Gold is money*. *Everything else is credit*.”


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> siempre pueden parar la cotización *debido a un "glitch" / "error técnico"*.. y en ese intervalo pueden hacer lo que les salga de los huevos
> 
> Ya ha ocurrido muchas mas veces



No lo necesitan.

La SEC tiene *atribuciones LEGALES para suspender una cotización por varios motivos*. No lo hacen en exceso para no mostrar al mercado como manipulado (los mercados tienen que purgarse con sus propias reglas) pero, no necesitan "inventarse" una excusa para hacerlo. Tienen facultades para ello.

Y no sólo la SEC, asumo que *NYSE y NASDAQ como mercados TAMBIEN deben tener atribuciones para ello* (aunque en este caso deberán comunicarlas o coordinarlas o pedir autorización de la SEC).

Aquí tienes lo de la SEC:

*The federal securities laws allow the SEC to suspend trading in any stock for up to ten trading days when the SEC determines that a trading suspension is required in the public interest and for the protection of investors.*​
Aquí accedes al enlace con acceso a las diferentes normas e hipótesis de suspensión:

title


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> No-Inflation-300x225 (2).png
> 41,4 KBVisitas: 45



Este dibujo es de Ben Garrison, es un tipo muy pro Alt-Right. Dices que lo has visto en un medio chino?


----------



## Ajeroman (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Este dibujo es de Ben Garrison, es un tipo muy pro Alt-Right. Dices que lo has visto en un medio chino?



Ya dije en un post anterior donde publique más historietas bque se me coló, es de Ben pero que no lo eliminaba por qué venía al caso que hablamos. Es riqueza frente a Fiat.


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Ya dije en un post anterior donde publique más historietas bque se me coló, es de Ben pero que no lo eliminaba por qué venía al caso que hablamos. Es riqueza frente a Fiat.



Va, es que no vi la puntualización. Mis disculpas. Es que si hubiera aparecido Ben Garrison en un medio chino ya si que seria acojonante jajaja


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No lo necesitan.
> 
> La SEC tiene *atribuciones LEGALES para suspender una cotización por varios motivos*. No lo hacen en exceso para no mostrar al mercado como manipulado (los mercados tienen que purgarse con sus propias reglas) pero, no necesitan "inventarse" una excusa para hacerlo. Tienen facultades para ello.
> 
> ...



Lo se

Estuve unos años invirtiendo en farmas

Cuando se salian los datos de una fase 3 o decision de la FDA, paran la cotizacion


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

365 dijo:


> *...marzo 12, 2020*
> BOLSA: Jugada maestra de China, Xi Jinping más listo que Europa y EEUU - iNTERTE.com
> _En los últimos días, China rompió muchos récords, ganaron absolutamente todo, $20 mil millones en las primeras noticias y compraron alrededor del *30% de las acciones de compañías que pertenecen a Occidente en China.
> 
> ...



interesante pero, aparte de ser material para otro hilo, ¿eso es así o una teoría personal de un bloguero?


----------



## Ajeroman (30 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Va, es que no vi la puntualización. Mis disculpas. Es que si hubiera aparecido Ben Garrison en un medio chino ya si que seria acojonante jajaja



Vamos a ver el mundo arder op, gran satisfacción para los que tenemos hijos pequeños y lo podemos pelear nosotros mientras juegan.


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Al revés, si todos se ponen a comprar plata y hay desabastecimiento, con esa onza igual compras la granja de conejos entera.



sobre todo si no hay desabastecimiento de conejos (comida), que es lo que realmente marca su precio en plata, en euros o en lo que sea.


----------



## Kiral (30 Ene 2021)

Una pena que @Nico esté con el enemigo. El cabrón está puestísimo en el tema ajajajajaja

Señores no sufran. Esto es sólo dinero; al final lo que cuenta es que podamos comer. Y si aquí después de GME van a por la plata y la lían, y después el oro, y la lían, y así sucesivamente, siempre quedará la comida.

Y si se cansan de commodities insustanciales, y tiran por el trigo, yo me comprometo, en agradecimiento a todo lo que estoy aprendiendo aquí, a surtir de trigo a todos los que participan en el hilo. Físico por supuesto, nada de papeles ni sandeces de esas. Del que se mastica.

Retard 2.0: No me interesa el dinero por mucho que me ofrezcan, sólo que ustedes coman.

De nada.


----------



## DaniElTirado (30 Ene 2021)

WallStreetBots
Hola a todos, como se está poniendo de moda reventar el mercado todos Unidos...
Vamos a intertar realizarlo Nosotros.
Invitar a todo el mundo que sepa moverse por los mercados y vamos a intentar realizar una jugada como la de Gamestop o Dogecoin!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Por un lado decir que el mercado está tan enloquecido en este caso que NADIE debe tener idea clara a esta altura a dónde iría a parar.
> 
> El segundo punto relevante es que, me empiezo a olfatear que Melvin quizás no pierda nada... el que va a quedar con las patitas colgando en el aire *va a ser ROBINHOOD.*
> 
> ...



Sólo un pequeño apunte, Nico. Robinhood ha tenido que pedir dinero porque tenía "tensiones de liquidez", vaya, que no tenía ni un Bolívar. Recuerdo esta noticia porque si vieran la opción de arreglarlo endilgándole el muerto a RH, bastaría con no haber solicitado ningún crédito y decir que están arruinados, ¿O estoy equivocado?

La plataforma de Robinhood sufre tensiones de liquidez en su momento del gloria - elEconomista.es


----------



## INE (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Coño, un comentario de lo más lúcido que he leído en estos dos últimos días.
> 
> Es exactamente así. Todos sus sistemas de cobertura y todos sus algoritmos pueden ser ineficaces ante un movimiento de envergadura que al final se resuma en...... "al final, si palmo, son 100$". Y claro, con motivación suficiente, "si gano, me llevo una pasta y además jodo a los cabrones de wall street, judíos capitalistas que son los causantes de mis males".
> 
> Ojo, porque el cambio de paradigma es importante.



Ningún sistema, ni software ni IA presuponen un comportamiento irracional o kamikaze. La lógica falla en este caso.


----------



## Miss Marple (30 Ene 2021)

Este artículo de Bloomberg resume bastante bien los primeros pasos de la movida y los redditeros implicados. No es una conspiración (a no ser que todo sea una conspiración), quizá yo peque de ingenuidad pero u/deepfuckingvalue parece auténtico, Michael Burry es auténtico, y no fueron ellos dos solos:
How WallStreetBets Pushed GameStop Shares to the Moon

El nivel de cortos no ha subido, más bien parece que bajó de 68.130.000 acciones en diciembre a 61.780.000 a 15 de enero, esto puede haber cambiado en las últimas dos semanas:
GME Short Interest Ratio (GameStop)

El % de cortos se calcula con respecto al capital flotante de la empresa (el número de acciones disponibles en el mercado), y nadie parece tener muy claro cuantas son. Hay estimaciones que varian entre 27,29 millones y 53,5 millones, y por eso salen porcentajes tan dispares. Para complicar el tema, la empresa anunció en Diciembre que iba a emitir acciones para conseguir 100 millones de $, pero sin fecha, y a saber a que precio y cuando las sacaron o sacarán.
Un ejemplo de lo complicado que puede ser calcular esto:
How to Lookup the Stock Float of GameStop, Inc. (GME) – FloatChecker

En cualquier caso, 61,78 m de cortos siguen siendo una barbaridad. El "short squeeze" esta sólo comenzando.


----------



## VandeBel (30 Ene 2021)

La película o serie la tiene que hacer AMC.


Nico dijo:


> Por un lado decir que el mercado está tan enloquecido en este caso que NADIE debe tener idea clara a esta altura a dónde iría a parar.
> 
> El segundo punto relevante es que, me empiezo a olfatear que Melvin quizás no pierda nada... el que va a quedar con las patitas colgando en el aire *va a ser ROBINHOOD.*
> 
> ...



Pues si suspenden la cotización se seguirá liando, porque también tendrían que suspender la de AMC, Nok, Bb y algunas otras. Y quizás los retardeds irían a meter baza en otras compañias. Al final, que van a hacer? Parar medio nasdaq sin saber muy bien que solucion pueden tomar. Aquí hay un pifostio montado que bien no va a acabar.


----------



## Maxos (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Esa es otra proposición que ya he leído un par de veces en este hilo tan didáctico y no acabo de ver: ¿Por qué es tan evidente que si la plata recupera su valor no reprimido, sea este de 200 o 2000 euros la onza, se provocaría hiperinflación?
> 
> Entiendo que es uno de los resultados posibles, pero no que tenga que ser así. Ni siquiera que sea lo más probable.
> 
> ¿Qué mecanismos que yo desconozco o no estoy viendo empujarían a una hiperinflación?



En parte se demostraría que el rey está desnudo. Mucha gente aún cree que el dinero fiat está respaldado por algo, pero esa confianza se perdería.
Por otro lado, el 50% de la plata que se extrae anualmente va al sector industrial. Si hay escasez y sube el precio, todo lo que use plata también subirá de precio, y eso sería una reacción en cadena, que encima se sumaría a lo primero.


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pero lo que debemos reflexionar son las consecuencias de ese tipo de movimientos que yo, personalmente, no creo que se produzcan. Entre otras cosas porque no van a poder comprar la cantidad suficiente porque no existe en los comerciantes. Eso lo sabemos todos los que llevamos físico.



Solo la presión de millones de nuevos goldbugs y silverbugs que hacen desaparecer cada gramo de plata que se haga disponible haría subir el precio de forma imparable. (Salvo que la prohiban y declaren de una vez la República Popular Socialsta Europea).

Porque, si existiese es demanda brutal, aparecería oferta, SEGURO. Los mineros o poseedores de plata ya extraída no son retards kamikazes. Quieren ganar dinero de su trabajo.

Otra cosa: ¿Nos vamos al hilo de MPs a hablar de estas cosas y dejamos este para seguir el ataque los retards?


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> En parte se demostraría que el rey está desnudo. Mucha gente aún cree que el dinero fiat está respaldado por algo, pero esa confianza se perdería.
> Por otro lado, el 50% de la plata que se extrae anualmente va al sector industrial. Si hay escasez y sube el precio, todo lo que use plata también subirá de precio, y eso sería una reacción en cadena, que encima se sumaría a lo primero.



pero eso no tiene por qué provocar hiperinflación. No veo cómo.

(Pero insisto, esto mejor en el hilo de la plata o en otro creado hablar para la vertiente metalera de este evento. No estopeemos este hilo)


----------



## Ajeroman (30 Ene 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sólo un pequeño apunte, Nico. Robinhood ha tenido que pedir dinero porque tenía "tensiones de liquidez", vaya, que no tenía ni un Bolívar. Recuerdo esta noticia porque si vieran la opción de arreglarlo endilgándole el muerto a RH, bastaría con no haber solicitado ningún crédito y decir que están arruinados, ¿O estoy equivocado?
> 
> La plataforma de Robinhood sufre tensiones de liquidez en su momento del gloria - elEconomista.es



Nico es un trol muy bueno, dudo que sea uno solo por los mensajes tan elaborados cada 5 minutos. 

A los neobursatiles no veáis nada de esas palabras tan tecnicas de call, put,..... En el fondo son chorradas, os lo dice quien vivió 8 años pendiente de gráficas, velas...y desconecte gracias a Dios.

Comprad plata y oro físico que lo puedes hacer desde un tlf fijo y te lo ponen mañana en casa con seur.

Tenemos que ser LEGION!! GO RETARD!!!


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> A ver entre tener la acción y tener opciones (o futuros) , *no creo que sea importante cuando es un contrato que te da derecho a recibir esas acciones*



Si tú compraste UNA ACCION y está EN TU CUENTA, *tú tienes UNA ACCION.*

Si tu contrataste una OPCION, *tienes un DERECHO, no las ACCIONES.*

Si tu contraparte (en este caso RobinHood) va al a quiebra, tú tendrás que HACER UN JUICIO para "cobrarle" pero *NO TIENES LA ACCION.*


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Si tú compraste UNA ACCION y está EN TU CUENTA, *tú tienes UNA ACCION.*
> 
> Si tu contrataste una OPCION, *tienes un DERECHO, no las ACCIONES.*
> 
> Si tu contraparte (en este caso RobinHood) va al a quiebra, tú tendrás que HACER UN JUICIO para "cobrarle" pero *NO TIENES LA ACCION.*



La quiebra de RH no es el fin del mundo, no solo han usado esa app. De hecho desde ayer hay boicot. Han diversificado la compra entre otras muchas.


----------



## gatosaurio (30 Ene 2021)

Un aporte de lo más jugoso. No soy de booom ni nutrición, pero desde luego que es de lo más nutritivo que he visto últimamente.
Video de Jim Cramer, colaborador de la CNBC y ex jefe de hedge fund, el que salía ayer diciendo "take your home run and go home", pidiendo clemencia en TV. Uno de los que Citadel usa de ariete para meter miedo.
En este video, en una entrevista de 2006 explica con detalle, incluyendo reconocer ilegalidades, cómo tiraba para abajo precios de las acciones cuando se ponía en corto. La información a lo mejor no es tan relevante, pero la ironía de la situación actual y sobre todo, la desfachatez con la que lo dice son asombrosas.

Disfrutadlo!


----------



## 365 (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> interesante pero, aparte de ser material para otro hilo, ¿eso es así o una teoría personal de un bloguero?



No sé si China hizo eso que dice el articulo, pero es facil de averiguar viendo que pasó en aquellas fechas.

Yo creo que es material para este hilo. El capital chino está en todas partes conquistandolo todo y pienso que tiene bastante que ver con el ataque de los retards.
No me creo que una legión de frikis retards -admirados frikis retards- puedan ellos solos hacer lo que han hecho.


En todos los follones politicos y economicos gordos y globales está trololo detrás, con sus contenedores de dolares.










_Hola soy tlololo y soy lico. Vendo paz y amol por todo el mundo, pero en China si te pasas un poquito te hago un Jack Ma lapidamente._


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2021)

es normal que todo lo relativo a una reserva de valor sea aburrido. Es buena señal


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Una pena que @Nico esté con el enemigo. El cabrón está puestísimo en el tema ajajajajaja



  

Eh hombre !!

No has leído todo el hilo. Ya aclaré (muchas páginas atrás) que en un foro hace falta siempre alguien que esté en "corto" para dar "liquidez" al debate !! 

Me gusta *pararme en las posiciones minoritarias en los debates* para darle un poco de "vidilla" al hilo, no porque sea un hijoeputa (bah, en una de esas también lo soy )

Pero, sin todos nos dedicamos sólo a aplaudir y poner memes, resulta que estamos "_haciéndonos pajillas_" unos a otros como Torrente.

Tener algunos "abogados del Diablo" en el hilo *ayuda a tener PERSPECTIVA en el debate* (que rara vez es blanco o negro).


----------



## Dadaria (30 Ene 2021)

Perchas dijo:


> A ver, para los plateros, esto no es el cuento de "Platero y Yo" de Juan Ramon Jiménez, la plata que adquiráis debe ser fraccionada, las onzas por su tamaño son ideales en peso, variedad y fácil transacción, como compréis lingotes os los vais a comer, apenas tiene clientes de intercambio y además si las cosas se ponen jodidas ¡que se pondrán! y necesitas cambiar treinta un un gramos por cinco conejos para comer lo tienes facil con una onza,, a ver quien coño te coge un lingote de un kilo.
> 
> En 1931 en Berlín se podía comprar un edificio completo de esquina por DOS ONZAS DE PLATA.



Fuente de eso porque tiene pinta de invent como una catedral. Lo que sí he leído es que, en plena hiperinflación (en 1923) podías comprar un bloque entero (a saber en que estado se encontraría) por unas cuantas onzas de oro, no de plata.



Lego. dijo:


> Esa es otra proposición que ya he leído un par de veces en este hilo tan didáctico y no acabo de ver: ¿Por qué es tan evidente que si la plata recupera su valor no reprimido, sea este de 200 o 2000 euros la onza, se provocaría hiperinflación?
> 
> Entiendo que es uno de los resultados posibles, pero no que tenga que ser así. Ni siquiera que sea lo más probable.
> 
> ¿Qué mecanismos que yo desconozco o no estoy viendo empujarían a una hiperinflación?



En ese caso podría ocurrir que el poder adquisitivo de las divisas se fuera por el sumidero, lo que rompería las cadenas de abastecimiento a nivel mundial, aunque eso es algo que habría que ver. No es lo mismo un escenario en el que la gente se sube al carro de la *plata física* solo para especular, a otro en el que todo el mundo se de cuenta de que lo que tienen en el banco es humo sin valor. No obstante, la línea que separa ambos escenarios es muy delgada. 

Edito para decir que es bastante difícil que consigan tumbar al COMEX. Mientras no repitan los errores de los hermanos Hunt, tienen alguna posibilidad.


----------



## Indignado (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Si tú compraste UNA ACCION y está EN TU CUENTA, *tú tienes UNA ACCION.*
> 
> Si tu contrataste una OPCION, *tienes un DERECHO, no las ACCIONES.*
> 
> Si tu contraparte (en este caso RobinHood) va al a quiebra, tú tendrás que HACER UN JUICIO para "cobrarle" pero *NO TIENES LA ACCION.*



¿Esta detrás Citadel de Robinhood? En ese caso igual acaban ellos pagando las acciones para disfrute de los retards.

Ostia que es un delito grave no cumplir con ese contrato .


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Solo la presión de millones de nuevos goldbugs y silverbugs que hacen desaparecer cada gramo de plata que se haga disponible haría subir el precio de forma imparable. (Salvo que la prohiban y declaren de una vez la República Popular Socialsta Europea).
> 
> Porque, si existiese es demanda brutal, aparecería oferta, SEGURO. Los mineros o poseedores de plata ya extraída no son retards kamikazes. Quieren ganar dinero de su trabajo.
> 
> Otra cosa: ¿Nos vamos al hilo de MPs a hablar de estas cosas y dejamos este para seguir el ataque los retards?



Allí estamos. Y con respecto a que los mineros y poseedores de plata...... somos de HOLD HOLD HOLD


----------



## marvinhess (30 Ene 2021)

Hemos conseguido la chincheta a base de HOLD y mas HOLD, amigos. Mi enhorabuena a todos vosotros por lo que habéis construido.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Sólo un pequeño apunte, Nico. Robinhood ha tenido que pedir dinero porque tenía "tensiones de liquidez", vaya, que no tenía ni un Bolívar. Recuerdo esta noticia porque *si vieran la opción de arreglarlo endilgándole el muerto a RH, bastaría con no haber solicitado ningún crédito y decir que están arruinados,* ¿O estoy equivocado?
> 
> La plataforma de Robinhood sufre tensiones de liquidez en su momento del gloria - elEconomista.es



Veamos...

Si piensas que el problema "_se arregla en un rato_" (que es lo que tendemos a pensar todos), tomas fondos, cubres el hueco y luego recuperas. Cuando adviertes que NO HAY SOLUCION es cuando mandas todo a tomar viento...

La "iliquidez" de RobinHood nace por sus contratos de opciones. Al haber mucha gente haciendo contratos sobre GME se encontraron conque tenían que salir a "tomar posiciones" sobre esa acción y la misma había subido de precio más rápido de lo que esperaban.

Ahora tenían un montón de CONTRATOS (compromisos) y no podían CUBRIRLOS porque el precio se había disparado.

Sus socios e inversores les prestaron dinero para las coberturas... pero *si la acción SIGUE SUBIENDO*, quizás decidan cortar la pérdida y dejarlos quebrar.

Por su parte Robin Hood tuvo que limitar la venta de esas acciones (la compra de cara a los usuarios para entendernos) y los contratos de opciones (que eran un riesgo muy grande ante estas fluctuaciones).

También LIQUIDARON POSICIONES en las cuentas apalancadas (si te acuerdas).

Yo diría que son EL MAYOR FUSIBLE de Citadel -y hasta de Mervin-.

Inicialmente los cubrieron (porque era un buen negocio)... a saber si ahora no les sueltan la mano.

En todo caso creo que PRIMERO *ocurrirá una SUSPENSION DE COTIZACION por parte de la SEC*. Ya veremos.

Caso contrario, dejarán que el "mercado se purgue solo" y eso si puede arrastrar a RobinHood, Melvin y hasta Citadel llegado el caso.


----------



## anonimocobarde (30 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> Ningún sistema, ni software ni IA presuponen un comportamiento irracional o kamikaze. La lógica falla en este caso.



Las IAs moderna (redes neuronales profundas) intentan modelar el funcionamiento eléctrico de las redes de neuronas del cerebro y se pueden adaptar perfectamente a un comportamiento irracional.


----------



## VandeBel (30 Ene 2021)

Y cuánto tiempo creéis que hace falta (si no hay paralización de cotización de GME) para saber que "bando" sale vencedor?


----------



## Snowball (30 Ene 2021)

If these Reddit bros are willing to lose thousands each on GME, 5 million people buying $500 worth of physical would see massive shortages. We've already had shortages in silver not adequately shown in the markets.

It would drive the markup over spot up, raise the price that the refiners are getting for it, and alter who the miners are selling it to. What happens when you pull silver from SLV? That could be the real question. Remove the metals from the manipulated markets could be a game changer and quite the emperor has no clothes moment. 

Playing in SLV has a greater chance of being a siphon of dollars to big banks more than anything. Robinhood actually limited PSLV and PHYS to under 2 and 6, I can't buy any more. Don't know about SLV, I don't hold any. Seems like a guiding of people to the slaughter by a floundering company that has likely taken on some massive loans of late by banks that would profit from this.


----------



## Nico (30 Ene 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Nico es un trol muy bueno, dudo que sea uno solo por los mensajes tan elaborados cada 5 minutos.



Jueputa !!  

Diferencia cuando troleo de cuando voy en serio !!

Tengo derecho a trolear pero el grueso de mis participaciones son serias !!

Y en este hilo, he tratado de aclarar algunas cosas (veo que muchos compañeros no tenían ni idea de lo básico) y he trabajado como un burro.

¿Donde has visto que haya troleado el hilo?


----------



## electrón (30 Ene 2021)

Aquí estoy en la cama con el móvil, leyendo y aprendiendo, después de mucho tiempo sin postear en el foro que se estsba convirtiendo en algo infecto de CMs, Trolls, forococheros...

Gracias por este hilo refugio, al que me he enganchado como en los viejos tiempos.

CHINCHETA


----------



## Ajeroman (30 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Jueputa !!
> 
> Diferencia cuando troleo de cuando voy en serio !!
> 
> ...



Te he detectado mensajes muy elaborados cada 4 minutos aparte de repartir zanks, cosa imposible, es imposible físicamente que seas solo un usuario.


----------



## Ajeroman (31 Ene 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Aquí estoy en la cama con el móvil, leyendo y aprendiendo, después de mucho tiempo sin postear en el foro que se estsba convirtiendo en algo infecto de CMs, Trolls, forococheros...
> 
> Gracias por este hilo refugio, al que me he enganchado como en los viejos tiempos.
> 
> CHINCHETA




Comprad alguna puta onza y participáis en en el gran mal rollo que viene.

Retardados todos.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Esto se pone interesante: ya son 7,1 millones de retards.


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Te he detectado mensajes muy elaborados cada 4 minutos aparte de repartir zanks, cosa imposible, es imposible físicamente que seas solo un usuario.



Hombre !!, que no soy Mazuste haciendo copypastes !!

He ido contestando, citando y agregando donde me ha parecido pertinente (y donde sabía las respuestas). 

¿En serio crees que hace falta un equipo de 10 periodistas coordinados para hacer esto?


----------



## Ajeroman (31 Ene 2021)

Chincheteados los subnormales!!! 

AL FIN!!!!


----------



## electrón (31 Ene 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Comprad alguna puta onza y participáis en en el gran mal rollo que viene.
> 
> Retardados todos.



Posiblemente lo haga, aunque solo sea como algo simbólico y casi poético de yo estuve aquí e hice HOLD


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (31 Ene 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Comprad alguna puta onza y participáis en en el gran mal rollo que viene.
> 
> Retardados todos.



consejos de mejor sitio para comprar? y qué formato, monedas o lingote.


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2021)

No dejen de leer este hilo del compañero @Chapa de la Buena que está excelente !!

Gamestop: El 75% de sus acciones estaba en manos de 9 grandes inversores y fondos (Fidelity, Blackrock, Vanguard,...). Han ganado 16mil millones $.


----------



## Hamtel (31 Ene 2021)

Vaya locura


----------



## Tafetán (31 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Y cuánto tiempo creéis que hace falta (si no hay paralización de cotización de GME) para saber que "bando" sale vencedor?



Hay dos semanas para los vencimientos desde ayer. El verdadero juego ahora va a ser sicológico, para que los retards vendan. Dos semanas de emociones intensas contrapuestas quiebran los nervios de cualquiera, y lo que hoy es heróico mañana es ridículo, o peligroso. Conviene ver el tsumani lo más lejos posible para no marearse.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (31 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No dejen de leer este hilo del compañero @Chapa de la Buena que está excelente !!
> 
> Gamestop: El 75% de sus acciones estaba en manos de 9 grandes inversores y fondos (Fidelity, Blackrock, Vanguard,...). Han ganado 16mil millones $.



Gracias Nico!!


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (31 Ene 2021)

Tafetán dijo:


> Hay dos semanas para los vencimientos desde ayer. El verdadero juego ahora va a ser sicológico, para que los retards vendan. Dos semanas de emociones intensas contrapuestas quiebran los nervios de cualquiera, y lo que hoy es heróico mañana es ridículo, o peligroso. Conviene ver el tsumani lo más lejos posible para no marearse.



El 75% de las acciones de Gamestop estaban en manos de los grandes fondos. Van a ser éstos los que decidan, a menos que en estos días hayan vendido todo a los retards.
Si Blackrock y compañía todavía tienen las acciones, ellos decidirán si salvan a Melvin y compañía.


----------



## SerCT (31 Ene 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Comprad alguna puta onza y participáis en en el gran mal rollo que viene.
> 
> Retardados todos.



Con toda la tonteria me comprado 2 onzas de plata como si fueran dos entradas de un concierto.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Todavía estoy yo holdeando dos entradas de Extremoduro hasta que se puedan hacer los conciertos.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

1.-No acabo de entender el porqué hay que esperar dos semanas más ahora. Se suponia que el Viernes era el dia.

Si hay una cosa que no me gusta y puede disgustarme de todo esto, es que jueguen con hypes y las emociones, y traten de mantenerme enganchado a algo. Eso me ha tocado los cojones toda la vida, desde que ojeaba las revistas de música y ponian al nuevo grupo inglés como la hostia.


2.- Mi consejo con Nico es que no le hagáis mucho caso. Lo tengo en el ignore desde hace años y a mi me cuesta muchísimo meter en el ignore a alguien. No sé que estará diciendo pero sospechad siempre, no es de ley.


----------



## Scummy (31 Ene 2021)

Gracias a marvinhess y a todos los que aportáis información de calidad a este hilo tan interesante. Es un auténtico oasis en medio de un desierto. 

Make burbuja great again.

Saludos.


----------



## JAED (31 Ene 2021)

Dónde estáis comprando las acciones de GME? Y por otro lado, donde está lo de que Justin Sun va a comprar 10 millones en GME?


----------



## Tafetán (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> 1.-No acabo de entender el porqué hay que esperar dos semanas más ahora. Se suponia que el Viernes era el dia.
> 
> Si hay una cosa que no me gusta y puede disgustarme de todo esto, es que jueguen con hypes y las emociones, y traten de mantenerme enganchado a algo. Eso me ha tocado los cojones toda la vida, desde que ojeaba las revistas de música y ponian al nuevo grupo inglés como la hostia.
> 
> ...



Porque el viernes se abría el plazo de vencimiento, el plazo son dos semanas. Por eso comentaba antes que la batalla ahora es psicológica. Si tú, como otros cientos de miles pensáis que el viernes iba a caer fuego y azufre...es que no habéis pillado la esencia de esta historia. Ayer comenté que esto NO es un partido de fútbol con pitido final el viernes. Esto acaba de empezar.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

La auténtica revolución es esta. La gente está jugando el partido con sus amañadas reglas.


----------



## Snowball (31 Ene 2021)

Robinhood Silver Traders May Break The Comex And Seriously Hurt Bullion Banks - King World News


----------



## JAED (31 Ene 2021)

Pero el puso un tweet ayer de que iba a comprar ayer por la noche y creo que no hizo nada. No se si en algún momento después de ese tweet haya puesto algo sobre lo del lunes.


----------



## DaniElTirado (31 Ene 2021)

WallStreetBots
Hola a todos, como se está poniendo de moda reventar el mercado todos Unidos...
Vamos a intertar realizarlo Nosotros.
Invitar a todo el mundo que sepa moverse por los mercados y vamos a intentar realizar una jugada como la de Gamestop o Dogecoin!!!!



Spam, que es bueno


----------



## electrón (31 Ene 2021)

Una cosa, supongamos que después de un buen HOLD el millón de personas que compraron acciones consigen un x10, que me imagino que será más. Aunque ese no sea su objetivo inicial.

Dentro de 2 semanas tendriamos el mismo ejercito de "retarders" (que serán muchos más a día de hoy). Pero ahora dispondrán de más dinero "ocioso". Suponiendo que guarden algo, igualmente el ejercito será más numeroso y con mayor capital... por lo tanto su siguiente movimiento puede ser ya la estocada final ya que potencialmente sería un x10 de esta ¿no?

lo del x10 cambienlo por lo que corresponda. O alguien piensa que con lo bien que se lo están pasando no van a buscar otro "objetivo" ?


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (31 Ene 2021)

pase lo q pase, esto es historia viva!!...y mientras la prensa q si Mesi, q si su madre


----------



## antoniussss (31 Ene 2021)

To daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Moooooooooonnnnnnnnn.

Señores, esto es histórico. Como inversor en Pharma Mar, el hijo de puta de Cohen, con su fondo Point74 nos jodió y rejodió haciendo Ventas millonarias en minutos con los cortos apalancados. Hablamos de + de un 50% hacia abajo en semanas.

Osea, no tiene las acciones, usa apalancamiento con CFDs (No tiene dinero) y nos follan a los minoristas que invertimos de verdad, no que "Tradeamos".


Así que les jodan, to the moon, me la suda hacer un x10, muerte y destrucción de esos hijos de puta.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (31 Ene 2021)

los retards van a tumba abierta!!!! THIS IS NOT HAPPENING!!!


----------



## Snowball (31 Ene 2021)

*The fact that ordinary people took on the bullion establishment, squeezing it badly and might renew its attack, is an unexpected but important development. In the ordinary course of events, bullion banks are long in London and hedge their position on Comex. For some time now they have abandoned that sensible policy, and they are caught short on Comex with no liquidity in London. Correctly, the small investors on Robinhood have worked out that by squeezing the bullion banks in their silver contracts there are enormous gains to be made*


----------



## _______ (31 Ene 2021)

@*Honkytonk Man*


----------



## Snowball (31 Ene 2021)

*SLV’s prospectus says: “The assets of the Trust consist primarily of silver…” but primarily does not mean 100%.

Also, SLV’s 10Q says it owns “Investment in silver” instead of just saying “Silver”. By saying “investment” a lot of possibilities are opened including paper-silver, which is not a tangible asset.

In contrast, if you read the Annual Report of PSLV, it says it owns “Physical silver bullion”. So it makes more sense to buy PSLV if you want to buy silver through an ETF.*


----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

JAED dijo:


> Dónde estáis comprando las acciones de GME? Y por otro lado, donde está lo de que Justin Sun va a comprar 10 millones en GME?



En ing se pueden comprar.


----------



## electrón (31 Ene 2021)

Que grandes... y que les quiten lo Troleao


----------



## Miss Marple (31 Ene 2021)

Tafetán dijo:


> Porque el viernes se abría el plazo de vencimiento, el plazo son dos semanas. Por eso comentaba antes que la batalla ahora es psicológica. Si tú, como otros cientos de miles pensáis que el viernes iba a caer fuego y azufre...es que no habéis pillado la esencia de esta historia. Ayer comenté que esto NO es un partido de fútbol con pitido final el viernes. Esto acaba de empezar.



Las acciones que cotizan en NYSE o NASDAQ tienen vencimientos de opciones cada semana, en viernes. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con los cortos. Los cortos por lo general no tienen fecha de caducidad, se pueden mantener abiertos mientras pagues interés y puedas aguantar las “margin calls” (cuanto más suba el precio de la acción, más depósito tienes que poner para aguantar con la posición corta abierta).


----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

Ultramontano dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que los brokers asumen que esto es cierto en todo momento?
> 
> Entiendo que en líneas generales es así "siempre", pero está claro que nadie espera que la acción de Game Stop aguante por encima de 300 un año. El único riesgo de ponerse bajista sería entonces que antes de dar el bajón definitivo suba tanto que no tengas liquidez para mantener los depósitos de garantía y el broker cierre tu posición corta recomprando la acción con tu dinero.
> 
> ...






¿Quién pierde? Pierde el que te compra la acción al precio actual y después baja.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (31 Ene 2021)

Rompo mi pretendida ausencia porque lo único que leo en el móvil es el discord de WSB y la cosa se pone tensa con la entrada de gente a nivel mundial en masa. Ante tal circunstancia, he pedido permiso en casa para poder forear confesando mis preocupaciones a la parienta que me va a dar permiso un ratito todas las noches para leer y escribir aquí hasta el martes. Le ha encantado la peli de marcianos que le he contado.

En mi opinión es sorprendente que no se alcanzara el Short Squezee el viernes, me tiene contrariado. Antes de la preventa, al cierre del día anterior, estábamos en $200 lo estimé posible en $700 y suspensión por parte de la SEC. Me equivoqué, pero yo sigo erre que erre de que sucederá pronto. El gráfico que ha salido sobre alcanzar los $1500 me da esperanzas.

Vamos camino ni de que arranque la cotización el lunes.

Por otra parte, creo que por ayudar a otros foreros con explicaciones de cómo funciona el mercado de valores nos repetimos a nosotros mismos y en exceso (no es un insulto). Lo digo porque ya se habló de RobinHood que era propiedad de Citadel y que les vendía su flujo de datos. Y que en el fondo, si los HF redoblaron esfuerzos tomando prestada la posición de Melvin o insuflándole directamente dinero era porque son todos los mismos dueños.

*Es que eso precisamente es lo que la sesión del jueves desenmascaró. Y por lo que nos estamos divirtiendo tanto.* A medida que sigue el juego (por se llaman _bets _y no inversiones) descubrimos nuevas cosas que antes nunca se sabía de WallStreet. Y se van a tener que pronunciar pronto. Para mí no es nada importante entrar a comentar si RH tiene pasta o no, es un peón en la partida irrisorio. Lo que hay detrás es mucho más gordo y creo que no los estáis gozando lo suficiente PORQUE OS PERDÉIS EN ANÁLISIS TÉCNICOS Y RACIONALES y sufrís porque os habéis contagiado de una enfermedad que se llama conspiranoia y burbuja lleva meses así sino años. TODO es retorcido y se lleva a niveles estúpidos empezando por intentar desmontar el movimiento WSB desde sus creadores. El que conozca bien a los anglos sabe lo aleatorios que son y que estas cosas les encantan. Por eso el altruismo allí está muy bien visto porque consigue cosas inesperadas que por la vía sistémica es imposible. Los propios ricos lo están alentando por justicia divina y para saber los límites del sistema.

Está todo unido a su forma de vida: mentalidad YOLO, _carpe diem, work hard-play hard_, pasiones ocultas contradictorias (me refiero a hijos que hacen todo lo contrario que sus padres), "vive rápido, muere joven y deja un bonito cadáver", todo lo relacionado con la experiencia vital del Club de los Poetas Muertos: "el día de hoy no se volverá a repetir, vive intensamente cada instante", preferir una vida corta e intensa que una larga y triste (famosa frase de Neil Young - Es mejor consumirse, que desvanecerse), mentalidad DIY, garage mindset, break new ground, road less travelled road , los pioneros y toda esa mierda... ya me entendéis: justo lo que NO NOS HAN INCULCADO AQUÍ. ALLÍ TODAVÍA ES POSIBLE PORQUE LA GENTE NO ESTÁ MUERTA A NIVEL DE EMPRENDIMIENTO.

Y nos enzarzamos en análisis que cuando pasen unos años no tendrán trascendencia porque el canuto gordo que se abre es inmenso. De ahí que pongan repetidamente esa coletilla de "To the Moon".

Señores quien más y quien menos aquí sabe de inversiones y bolsa.

TODO ESTO NO VA DE ESO. Como ha dicho uno en una gran reflexión, se trata de ver cuánto de partida de póker tiene el sistema financiero con ayudas debajo de la mesa o si de verdad es una partida de ajedrez con reglas claras e inamovibles aunque sean entre David y Goliath, pero al menos reglas. Es precisamente ese nivel de infamia lo que se pretende destapar con esto.

Ya mi cabeza implosiona del todo cuando alguno se plantea si meter dinero para ganar unos eurillos como leí paginas más atrás. Además de provocarme un profundo desprecio, es de iletrados meterse en semejante burbuja a estas horas por si no se hubiera dicho ya.

Por mi parte lo que aspiro es a remover conciencias. Ya he visto que algún forero invirtió en el pasado y está escaldado. Me congratula que haya gente jodida que esté expectante después de tanto robo.

Solo deseo el maldito rayo gamma. Pues señores APES, ahora mismo estos mierdecillas con un simple BUY and HOLD están hackeando el sistema. Os podéis poneros a rabiar y a sacar miles de teorías malcornadas pero en ese foro ha habido mejores análisis al respecto que en todo wallstreet en décadas y por si fuera poco han conseguido con mensajes divertidos e inteligibles que el que quiera protestar desde hace dos décadas tiene una oportunidad sin salir a montar barricadas o entrar por la fuerza en el Capitolio.


*"I fucking love the stock" *(una forma de decir que te gusta tu acción y no la vendes por nada, como el niño que le gusta un ridículo juguete y no se lo da a otros que están deseando arrancárselo de sus manos).







Todas de la peli del club de los poetas muertos:

“Robert Frost dijo: dos caminos se abrieron ante mí, pero tomé el menos transitado y eso marcó la diferencia.” Las bets ha sido ese camino menos transitado.

“Me he subido a mi mesa para recordar que hay que mirar las cosas de un modo diferente. El mundo se ve distinto desde aquí arriba.” La locura de Gamestop ha sido subirse a la mesa.

 “Hay un momento para el valor y otro para la prudencia y el que es inteligente los distingue.”

“Muchos viven en una muda desesperación.”

Este movimiento desde Reddit ha dado voz a muchos desesperados, y han elegido el VALOR (I love my stock). ¿Os queda claro?

“Que tú estas aquí, que existe la vida y la identidad, que prosigue el poderoso drama y tú puedes contribuir con un verso.”


----------



## Knabenschiessen (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

Tafetán dijo:


> Porque el viernes se abría el plazo de vencimiento, el plazo son dos semanas. Por eso comentaba antes que la batalla ahora es psicológica. Si tú, como otros cientos de miles pensáis que el viernes iba a caer fuego y azufre...es que no habéis pillado la esencia de esta historia. Ayer comenté que esto NO es un partido de fútbol con pitido final el viernes. Esto acaba de empezar.



Yo he hecho caso a lo que deciaís aquí: que el Viernes era el dia. Repasa los hilos y verás la que se armó esperando hasta las 22:00 de la noche. Yo incluido, ahora veo que como un gilipollas.

Es decir: menos humos porque aqui en este foro y en Reddit el Viernes era el dia. Ahora ya no.

Y esto ya no me acaba de gustar.

Es más, os van a dar algo por culo. MissMarple que parece que sabe de esto acaba de decir que los cortos no caducan. ¿Qué coño se estuvo diciendo aquí todo el puto Viernes?


----------



## poppom (31 Ene 2021)

Es hora de pillar monedas de plata, llevaba sin cargar el saco desde marzo de 2020 y no quiero comprar cuando estos cabrones me la pongan por las nubes
Las acciones de Gme las doy por perdidas. I like the stock


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

Miss Marple dijo:


> Las acciones que cotizan en NYSE o NASDAQ tienen vencimientos de opciones cada semana, en viernes. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con los cortos. Los cortos por lo general no tienen fecha de caducidad, se pueden mantener abiertos mientras pagues interés y puedas aguantar las “margin calls” (cuanto más suba el precio de la acción, más depósito tienes que poner para aguantar con la posición corta abierta).




Pues esto me molesta bastante. 

Demasiado de hecho.

El Viernes se nos tuvo a todo el foro en vilo esperando las 22:00 de la noche. Con otras cosa que hacer. Yo pegado a la pantalla.


No, esto ya no mola. Un poco de seriedad o pasando.


----------



## marvinhess (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo he hecho caso a lo que deciaís aquí: que el Viernes era el dia. Repasa los hilos y verás la que se armó esperando hasta las 22:00 de la noche. Yo incluido, ahora veo que como un gilipollas.
> 
> Es decir: menos humos porque aqui en este foro y en Reddit el Viernes era el dia. Ahora ya no.
> 
> ...



El problema era que lo que se pensaba era que el fondo el viernes no aguantaría (de hecho tuvo que pedir prestados 2500 millones a otros fondos). A partir de ahi, la partida esta en cuanto el fondo en cuestión pueda aguantar y cuanto puedan aguantar los de reddit.


----------



## poppom (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo he hecho caso a lo que deciaís aquí: que el Viernes era el dia. Repasa los hilos y verás la que se armó esperando hasta las 22:00 de la noche. Yo incluido, ahora veo que como un gilipollas.
> 
> Es decir: menos humos porque aqui en este foro y en Reddit el Viernes era el dia. Ahora ya no.
> 
> ...



No seguí la sesión del viernes aquí pero siguiéndolo en WSB quedó claro que tienen varios días para deshacer cortos por lo que cualquier día de la semana que viene puede desencadenar el SQ o no.
Me metí dispuesto a perderlo. Ya no me preocupa ese dinero.


----------



## El Gran Cid (31 Ene 2021)

muy gracioso. Keith Gill









*Conoce a Keith Gill, el hombre que impulsó la manía de GameStop Reddit y ganó millones*
Conozca a Keith Gill, el millonario y héroe popular financiero recién creado que desató el frenesí comercial de GameStop que causó grandes pérdidas a los fondos de cobertura establecidos esta semana.




www.nydailynews.com



> Conozca a Keith Gill, el millonario y héroe popular financiero recién acuñado que desató el frenesí comercial de GameStop que causó grandes pérdidas para los fondos de cobertura establecidos esta semana.
> Es un padre de Massachusetts de 34 años que usa camisetas de gatos cursis y una colección de cintas para la cabeza mientras dirige su canal de YouTube “Roaring Kitty” desde el sótano de su residencia alquilada.
> Conocido como "DeepF --- kingValue" en el foro de Reddit WallStreetBets, Gill trabajó en marketing para Massachusetts Mutual Life Insurance Co. antes de enviar ondas de choque a través del firmamento financiero.
> "No esperaba esto", dijo Gill al Wall Street Journal en su primera entrevista desde que su evangelización de GameStop lo hizo increíblemente rico en el lapso de unos pocos días.
> ...


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> El problema era que lo que se pensaba era que el fondo el viernes no aguantaría (de hecho tuvo que pedir prestados 2500 millones a otros fondos). A partir de ahi, la partida esta en cuanto el fondo en cuestión pueda aguantar y cuanto puedan aguantar los de reddit.




No sé si te das cuenta de la contradicción. Se pensaba que el Viernes no aguantaria, pero ahora la partida es saber cuánto puede aguantar. 

Es decir, el Viernes no era ni por asomo tan decisivo.

Mal asunto. Me mosquean mucho estos juegos.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (31 Ene 2021)

y la frase a la que se refiere está en la carta de suicidio de Kurt, que la tomó de Neil


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

Qué decís de Neil Young? Cuando escribió esa canción el niñato guapo de Nirvana apenas habia nacido.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo he hecho caso a lo que deciaís aquí: que el Viernes era el dia. Repasa los hilos y verás la que se armó esperando hasta las 22:00 de la noche. Yo incluido, ahora veo que como un gilipollas.
> 
> Es decir: menos humos porque aqui en este foro y en Reddit el Viernes era el dia. Ahora ya no.
> 
> ...





*THEY’RE FUCKING SCARED. We got em boys.*






Discussion
*Firstly, not sure where everyone got in their head Friday was going to be the big day. Why not? Well:
Let me clear up some misinformation: market makers don’t buy shares all at once on Friday when the calls expire in the money; that would be fucking stupid. In simple terms, they buy as the chance of the call ending in the money rises (aka the stock price goes up), so they buy slowly on the days leading up to the expiration date. Their problem is that there is not enough liquidity in the market to have bought enough shares properly when those calls get exercised on Tuesday.*
Next week is going to be the biggest week in my opinion. And if they didn’t close robinhood, we would be gamma squeezed up to 700-800 by now or even more. But they did illegal shit to get away with it, and delayed the inevitable. Our friends at robinhood will have hopefully liquidated and switched brokers by Monday and set off the gamma squeeze paired with the call exercises on Tuesday and MM’s not having enough shares hedged properly to deliver. My opinion.
You know the reason why they didn’t try that short naked ladder attack like they did that drive the price from 480 to 120 again yesterday??? Because we didn’t fucking sell. It wasn’t low enough for them to close very many short positions.
Looking at volume, at 120, nobody fucking sold. People probably bought the dip and took more shares off the market instead. They know that, that’s why they didn’t try to use it to bring the price to 120 again yesterday, and only kept it in the 250 ish range. that moment made me FUCKING TRUST YOU GUYS SO MUCH. The fact that MAJORITY STILL DID NOT SELL IS UNBELIEVABLE. They’re probably thinking the same thing.
They’re literally shitting their pants. They have every professional risk analyst, Harvard data scientist, Harvard mathematicians, and the best financial analysts in the world working on this.
Unless the SEC or FED step in (I don’t think the SEC will: SEC reviewing volatility amid GameStop frenzy, vows to protect retail investors) They have no choice but to make us sell— and the only way they are going to do this is by psychologically torturing us until we do it. Bots spamming shit, robinhood cancelling, CNBC spreading fucking fear everywhere, short naked ladder attacks.
TLDR ⁺ THE ANSWER?
Turn your fucking brain OFF. trust the process. Ignore EVERYTHING you see that comes from the media, and more importantly don’t let any fluctuations in the price faze you, IT IS ALL ARTIFICIAL DESPERATE ATTEMPTS AT SURVIVING. Trust the fact that these shitheads are working literally this next 48 hour weekend straight and sweating and screaming and crying and begging for bailouts, and meeting behind closed doors to come up with more shitty tactics, which won’t work on us because were NEVER FUCKING SELLING. We sit at home with the shares jerking off and spending our time chilling, while they’re in emergency overdrive mode. The fact that we have RETAIL INVESTORS who are willing to lose the money to prove a point, and are not scared, and don’t understand that much is ACTUALLY OUR BIGGEST ADVANTAGE RIGHT NOW.
IMPORTANT:
don’t get burnt out or they WIN. I watch the ticker all day from 8 to 5:30. It’s so draining and I cannot keep it up forever WHICH IS EXACTLY WHAT THEY WANT. come Monday, I am not looking at the stock until 1. I’m going to exercise, eat healthy shit, drink water, spend time with the family and set some time aside NOT thinking about GME. The exact thing they want is that we lose momentum or get stressed out and sell to ease our mind. Don’t let them win.
I own GME, this is purely speculation, I don’t know anything for certain, and it is all my opinion. I like the stock, and believe in its fundamentals and leadershiP.
E D I T: THINKING ABOUT NOT LEAVING Robinhood yet for one reason or another?
Copied from my response to a comment below about someone saying it would take too long to liquidate and move to robinhood:
Don’t liquidate your GME holdings, just take your extra cash you want to put in to GME and put it in another broker account ASAP.
Robinhood is completely controlled by the person we’re fighting against. When we had momentum yesterday, they changed the 5 share buy max to 2 then to 1. They will always kill momentum because they are owned by the people we are fighting against. They will never allow you to buy again.
In my opinion you should have switched brokers the moment this news came out. I think you can get it set up for Tuesday which I believe will be the biggest day. Letting us by 5 then 2 then 1 share? They have professional analysts; they know the limit that can be bought for them to be successful; and they can control the buying limit. if they can do this; they are basically guaranteed a win. They are controlled by the big guys, you have to get OUT.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Qué decís de Neil Young? Cuando escribió esa canción el niñato guapo de Nirvana apenas habia nacido.



Sé magnanimo con el forero q se ha trafulcado hombre...Kurt tomó la frase de la cancion de Neil para expresar lo q en ese momento necistaba para su suicidio...fue después cuando Neil le dedicó (a él y a Hendrix, entre otros) la canción *The Needle And The Damage Done*


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> 1.-No acabo de entender el porqué hay que esperar dos semanas más ahora. Se suponia que el Viernes era el dia.
> 
> Si hay una cosa que no me gusta y puede disgustarme de todo esto, es que jueguen con hypes y las emociones, y traten de mantenerme enganchado a algo. Eso me ha tocado los cojones toda la vida, desde que ojeaba las revistas de música y ponian al nuevo grupo inglés como la hostia.
> 
> ...



Hay que esperar un poco porque han "redoblado esfuerzos en la suerte de varas" (toro empecinado que no quiere morir ya). En lugar de cerrar cortos y pagar por las pérdidas como hicieron con Melvin Capital, han vuelto a pedir prestado avalando a través de un fondo todavía mayor. Pero en seis días vencen los cortos de nuevo y toca apoquinar. Cash real han soltado ya 6000 millones creo. En dos semanas los contratos y actualización en la SEC de la propiedad de los títulos y eso es impepinable. Se me escapa que se pueda prolongar más.

Y a medida que entre un primo de zumosol más grande más subirá la acción. Se puede retrasar semanas sí, se llaman tácticas fabianas bien conocidas desde Roma y son otro tipo de PsyOps que tienen los HF de vencer a los minoristas. Entre ellas suspender la cotización diez días, y seguro que negociar con los dueños o inversores institucionales o no lo descartes una ronda de negociaciones con estos minoristas que se han puesto en rebeldía... pero claro estos carecen de portavoces porque ha sido todo muy aleatorio.

Y para el que dice que los grandes fondos ya tenedores llevan ganados 16.000 millones... solo se gana cuando se vende!!!, y de momento ninguno ha vendido porque lógicamente esperan ganacias mayores o simplemente por temas contractuales no pueden salirse (mantener balances etc.)

Resumen: De momento solo han perdidos LOS MALOS 5000-6000 millones de $ y una app que hace de broker se ha ido a la mierda.


----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> siempre pueden parar la cotización debido a un "glitch" / "error técnico".. y en ese intervalo pueden hacer lo que les salga de los huevos
> 
> Ya ha ocurrido muchas mas veces






En las últimas elecciones, sin ir más lejos.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (31 Ene 2021)

level 1
shflvk

14 minutes ago

*Target is moon that’s it*
5
Reply
Share
ReportSave


lo dicho...RETARDS A TUMBA ABIERTA


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Hay que esperar un poco porque han "redoblado esfuerzos en la suerte de varas". En lugar de cerrar cortos y pagar por las pérdidas como hicieron con Melvin Capital, han vuelto a pedir prestado avalando a través de un fondo todavía mayor. Pero en seis días vencen los cortos de nuevo y toca apoquinar. Cash real han soltado ya 6000 millones creo. En dos semanas los contratos y actualización en la SEC de la propiedad de los títulos y eso es impepinable. Se me escapa que se pueda prolongar más.
> 
> Y a medida que entre un primo de zumosol más grande más subirá la acción. Se puede retrasar semanas sí, se llaman tácticas fabianas bien conocidas desde Roma y son otro tipo de PsyOps que tienen los HF de vencer a los minoristas. Entre ellas suspender la cotización diez días, y seguro que negociar con los dueños o inversores institucionales o no lo descartes una ronda de negociaciones con estos minoristas que se han puesto en rebeldía... pero claro estos carecen de portavoces porque ha sido todo muy aleatorio.




¿Pero entonces de qué todo ese drama el Viernes? Se explican mejor las cosas y uno no tira el dia así. Es de esperar que los fondos aprieten, esto en realidad no es tanto dinero para ellos, me refiero a los grandes.

Al final tendrá razón el tipo ese: "coged el dinero e iros, habeis hecho el home round, no vayais a por el partido". Ahora lo entiendo.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Sé magnanimo con el forero q se ha trafulcado hombre...Kurt tomó la frase de la cancion de Neil para expresar lo q en ese momento necistaba para su suicidio...fue después cuando Neil le dedicó (a él y a Hendrix, entre otros) la canción *The Needle And The Damage Done*




Dios santo, no teneís ni puta idea de Neil Young.


Creo que voy viéndole las costuras ya al hilo, por lo del Viernes y por esto, que es peor aún.


Os la busco y os la pongo. Pero esto ya no mola, eh! Un poco de por favor. 1972.


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Snowball (31 Ene 2021)

Jojojo metiendo miedo

Goldman Warns If The Short Squeeze Continues, The Entire Market Could Crash


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> *THEY’RE FUCKING SCARED. We got em boys.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo siento pero eso a mí ya no me vale, es más, con frases como "en mi opinión la semana que viene será la semana más movida" no se hacen ningún favor.

A mi esto ya me está pegando bajón. Reddit y este foro ardían el Viernes por la tarde. Y ahora salen con esas...

Pasando. No me gusta nada esa manipulación de mis sentimientos. Es very cheap, como se dice en anglo. Muy feo.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Nunca ha dicho eso. 

Lo que ha dicho es _cuidadito que los otros también juegan_. Yo creo que se equivoca y que les tienen bien pillados, pero ya veremos, en cualquier caso la discusión es interesante y hace muy buenas aportaciones, como siempre.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Dios santo, no teneís ni puta idea de Neil Young.
> 
> 
> Creo que voy viéndole las costuras ya al hilo, por lo del Viernes y por esto, que es peor aún.
> ...



Perdón, lleva usted razón....es lo q tiene estar en 27 cosas a la vez...es verdad q cuando se suicidó Kurt , Neil Young le rindió homenaje con esta canción q llevaba compuesta desde 1972 y kurt murión en el 94...RECOGIDA DE CABLE...no me lo tenga en cuenta

‘The Needle And The Damage Done’ – Neil Young


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> 1.-No acabo de entender el porqué hay que esperar dos semanas más ahora. *Se suponia que el Viernes era el dia.*



"Hold" no significa "hasta este viernes"...
No iré de enterao, pero me suena que eso era un rumore para manos de papel.

Yo voy a aguantar mi accioncita pensando que está perdida, pero tratando de dilucidar si lo está o no, y tratando de obrar en consecuencia.
Si un pobretón como yo hace aunque sea algo de una pasta que no está diseñada para ser nunca jamás para mí, y encima a costa de algún HF que, sea grande o sea pequeño, nos puede eventualmente hacer el mismo daño, joder... Que gane yo algo o que pierdan ellos, o incluso que lo que ganen sea descrédito y desconfianza, pues estoy a gusto con ello. Sinceramente.


----------



## Snowball (31 Ene 2021)

I notice the title on the premium article that Goldman is now warning about these short squeezes and how they could crash the entire markets. The billionaires are changing the rules of the game now that they're losing.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

Allá va mi apuesta, porque lo veo venir a raiz de las última noticias: esto se queda en nada, el fondo que venga, Blackrock o quien coño sea, con dinero de verdad, compra y aquí paz y allá gloria. Robin Hood desaparece pero se va de rositas, y victoria moral y pellizco de los retards pero nada de ese crash del que hablais.

Y eso en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## antoniussss (31 Ene 2021)

Por curiosidad, hay alguna previsión de a qué precio debe alcanzar la accion para hacer quebrar a los cortistas?

Es decir, que no puedan seguir aportando garantías y esperando al pinchazo y comprar mas abajo.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> "Hold" no significa "hasta este viernes"...
> No iré de enterao, pero me suena que eso era un rumore para manos de papel.
> 
> Yo voy a aguantar mi accioncita pensando que está perdida, pero tratando de dilucidar si lo está o no, y tratando de obrar en consecuencia.
> Si un pobretón como yo hace aunque sea algo de una pasta que no está diseñada para ser nunca jamás para mí, y encima a costa de algún HF que, sea grande o sea pequeño, nos puede eventualmente hacer el mismo daño, joder... Que gane yo algo o que pierdan ellos, o incluso que lo que ganen sea descrédito y desconfianza, pues estoy a gusto con ello. Sinceramente.




De eso ya se ha hablado mil veces, haces bien, pero hold era hold hasta el Viernes a las 16:00 de la tarde, 22:00 hora española, aquí y en Reddit, como locos.

Ahora ya no. Ahora hold es hold hasta... Venga ya, coño!


----------



## Perchas (31 Ene 2021)

¿Significa algo que haya desaparecido de Yahoo Finances la cotizacion del Premarker de GME?


----------



## TheWitcha (31 Ene 2021)

Yo voy con 200 acciones en Nokia (NOK). Como creeis que se comportará esta semana que entra?


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Jojojo metiendo miedo
> 
> Goldman Warns If The Short Squeeze Continues, The Entire Market Could Crash


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

> Cómo GME y Citadel podrían ser el catalizador de la próxima gran corrección. Advertencia, la esperanza de los osos es fuerte en este caso.
> DD
> 
> El mercado de valores es el más importante del mundo, y el más importante del mundo es el más importante del mundo. Los medios de comunicación y la mente de Reddit crearon toda esta narrativa de que Reddit es responsable de exprimir a Citadel y compañía cuando en realidad WSB es sólo un peón para que los otros fondos de cobertura maten a Citadel. Todo el mundo está jugando al ajedrez en 4D, miren cuántos beneficios obtuvieron algunos de estos fondos de cobertura al ir en largo en Gamestop mientras mataban a su rival, Citadel.
> ...



Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## DaniElTirado (31 Ene 2021)

XRP y cfds, y llevamos el 600% en unas pocas horas. 

WallStreetBots
Hola a todos, como se está poniendo de moda reventar el mercado todos Unidos...
Vamos a intertar realizarlo Nosotros.
Invitar a todo el mundo que sepa moverse por los mercados y vamos a intentar realizar una jugada como la de Gamestop o Dogecoin!!!!


----------



## Miss Marple (31 Ene 2021)

No lo sé. No ha pasado nunca. Siempre hay un precio al que alguien vende, incluso diamond hands. A lo mejor es 1000, o 10.000.

Esta es la historia del famoso liquidity squeeze de VW en 2008:
Hedge funds lose $30 billion on VW infinity squeeze - MOX Reports


----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Veamos... conste que estoy leyendo el hilo desde donde lo dejé y voy muchas páginas atrás. Quizás lo que comente aquí ya lo hayan dicho (perdón por eso).
> 
> Creo que no terminan de entender la razón -y hasta ventaja- de que existan los "cortos".
> 
> ...






En realidad a la mayoría lo que nos molesta de las posiciones cortas no es que alguien trate de sacar beneficio de las bajadas, si no que se hace bajar las acciones para sacar beneficio. Es como apostar que un caballo va a perder la carrera y pegarle después un tiro desde las gradas.


----------



## DaniElTirado (31 Ene 2021)

Mi maestro de trading me dijo que lo que puede ocurrir es simplemente quebrar todo el mundo financiero e hiperinflaccion. Y que además, está mal preparada la técnica, en muy malas manos. Esos que van de listos matafondos pueden ver sus cuentas bancarias a 0, y las de broker. Vamos que se joden ellos mismos, básicamente. Y de paso nos joden a todos


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

DaniElTirado dijo:


> XRP y cfds, y llevamos el 600% en unas pocas horas.
> 
> WallStreetBots
> Hola a todos, como se está poniendo de moda reventar el mercado todos Unidos...
> ...



¿Pero que Dogecoin? ¿Pero de que hablas criatura? No estoy seguro de si eres un troll, pero si hablas en serio para antes de que te hagas daño, porque esta claro que no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Dios santo, no teneís ni puta idea de Neil Young.
> 
> 
> Creo que voy viéndole las costuras ya al hilo, por lo del Viernes y por esto, que es peor aún.
> ...



A ver me hago responsable de lo del viernes. Todo anticipaba la debacle y el SQ.

Esto es como la canción del Robe: "y se juega la vida en causas perdidas". "No comprende la vida... dame más..." de todo esto va este rollo.

Ahora los sucios fondos compran los catálogos de canciones de tus artistas favoritos muertos y con los beneficios se dedican a joderte la vida.

"Si te vas.... me quedo en esta calle sin salida". Por eso se pide a la gente que no venda. Just HODL, HODL, HODL puto APE!


----------



## DaniElTirado (31 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Pero que Dogecoin? ¿Pero de que hablas criatura? No estoy seguro de si eres un troll, pero si hablas en serio para antes de que te hagas daño, porque esta claro que no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.



Pues mira, en doge hemos más que doblado la cuenta ayer. Y se volvió a multiplicar en ripple. Entras y sales al rato además en este grupo hay una técnica especial, que la hace mejor que los de reddit y más organizada. Eso sí, necesita más gente.


----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El problema es que 1 onza por 5 conejos es el precio aprox de hoy. Si la cosa se pone fea de verdad, y nos vamos a una inflación desbocada, con la onza podremos comprar medio conejo. Y el mes que viene, una pata.





Nop, con papelitos de colores perderías capacidad de compra, pero la plata la conservaría en caso de hiperinflación, si es que no aumenta.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

DaniElTirado dijo:


> Mi maestro de trading me dijo que lo que puede ocurrir es simplemente quebrar todo el mundo financiero e hiperinflaccion. Y que además, está mal preparada la técnica, en muy malas manos. Esos que van de listos matafondos pueden ver sus cuentas bancarias a 0, y las de broker. Vamos que se joden ellos mismos, básicamente. Y de paso nos joden a todos



La técnica de los de Reddit, se refiere.

Me temo que tu maestro no tiene razón. Tan mala no debe ser. Y me temo que tú y tu maestro sois ratas pro-fondos y wall street.


Yo me parto con la gente. "Quebrar todo el mundo financiero". ¿Porque unas acciones han pasado de 20 a 325? ¿De una empresa de chichinabo?


¿Estamos todos locos aquí o que? Incluso si se diera el squeeze al infinito, se pagaria de algún lado y a tomar por culo. Pero si lo que sobra es dinero. Cambiará de manos y ya.


----------



## Perchas (31 Ene 2021)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> En realidad a la mayoría lo que nos molesta de las posiciones cortas no es que alguien trate de sacar beneficio de las bajadas, si no que se hace bajar las acciones para sacar beneficio. Es como apostar que un caballo va a perder la carrera y pegarle después un tiro desde las gradas.



Y de paso joder la vida a 20.000 empleados de una Compañia que pretende supervivir pese al timovirus. Ese es el sentido etico que se ha impregnado entre esta gente joven despreciada por los psicopatas del dinero, no todo vale y el mensaje que estan dando al mundo es ejemplar y a la ven esperanzador.


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2021)

Alucino con los estadounidenses...envidia sana de toda esta locura:













PS:

Algún moderador que banee a este hijodepvta spammer:



DaniElTirado dijo:


> XRP y cfds, y llevamos el 600% en unas pocas horas.
> 
> WallStreetBots
> Hola a todos, como se está poniendo de moda reventar el mercado todos Unidos...
> ...


----------



## Tafetán (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo he hecho caso a lo que deciaís aquí: que el Viernes era el dia. Repasa los hilos y verás la que se armó esperando hasta las 22:00 de la noche. Yo incluido, ahora veo que como un gilipollas.
> 
> Es decir: menos humos porque aqui en este foro y en Reddit el Viernes era el dia. Ahora ya no.
> 
> ...



Mira este mensaje del viernes...

*Tema mítico* : - WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold.


----------



## Snowball (31 Ene 2021)

Los CM de los banksters metiendo miedo...

People better stop and think this over real good what's going on here. Goldman just warned if this continues the whole market would crash. Something else is going on here. They just unleashed the ronahoax on us, now as ive always said, their ultimate goal in the us is to loot every single penny from us then enslave us. This is a perfect setup. Let's not get too excited about all this. Do you really want the whole system to burn down where no one can access their accounts because it was all stolen by these sickos? Look at everything that's gone on the last year and you tell me if this wasn't planned how they want it. Don't forget the word they have been fantasizing about.... RESET. Create the problem and then offer the solution. In their little "playbook" it says they want to loot every penny from the %$^. Something much bigger is going on here. Be careful!!


----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ni de coña. La teoría es que mantendrás el valor. Con hiperflación no ocurre así porque lo que no habrá será producto. Minimizas daños, durante un tiempo, salvo que seas un prep y subsistas por ti mismo.





Hace falta algo más que hiperinflación para provocar desabastecimiento. Cuando ha habido hiperinflación se ha podido seguir comprando, a precios desorbitados con la moneda devaluada o a precios normales si se usaba una moneda que conservaba su valor. Lo que provoca desabastecimiento son las políticas de control de precios que suelen darse cuando hay hiperinflación, que desincentivan el comercio en si.

Si ya hablamos de Mad Max, cualquiera sabe lo que podría pasar.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

DaniElTirado dijo:


> Pues mira, en doge hemos más que doblado la cuenta ayer. Y se volvió a multiplicar en ripple. Entras y sales al rato además en este grupo hay una técnica especial, que la hace mejor que los de reddit y más organizada. Eso sí, necesita más gente.



Doge es una moneda meme y no lleva a ninguna parte, si quieres especular vale, si quieres intentar que la gente se meta a saco porque tu tienes memecoins y crees que vas a salir beneficiado no creo que nadie pique en comprar shitcoins cuyo valor se va a desplomar.

En lo de Game Stop habia una motivación real, los fondos habian entrado en corto y se sabia que tenian que recomprar en el futuro. Memecoins no tiene nada que lo soporte.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

Tafetán dijo:


> Mira este mensaje del viernes...
> 
> *Tema mítico* : - WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold.




Estás reconociendo que a la gente se le fue la pinza. ¿Qué me quieres decir con eso, que tú tenias razón entre todos? ¿Y qué quieres, una medalla? El caso es que el Viernes fue una locura esperando el cierre, y ahora resulta que nada de nada, a esperar semanas.

Mira, paso. No me gusta que jueguen conmigo así. Pillo distancia y ya veré.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Los CM de los banksters metiendo miedo...
> 
> People better stop and think this over real good what's going on here. Goldman just warned if this continues the whole market would crash. Something else is going on here. They just unleashed the ronahoax on us, now as ive always said, their ultimate goal in the us is to loot every single penny from us then enslave us. This is a perfect setup. Let's not get too excited about all this. Do you really want the whole system to burn down where no one can access their accounts because it was all stolen by these sickos? Look at everything that's gone on the last year and you tell me if this wasn't planned how they want it. Don't forget the word they have been fantasizing about.... RESET. Create the problem and then offer the solution. In their little "playbook" it says they want to loot every penny from the %$^. Something much bigger is going on here. Be careful!!




Están metiendo miedo y algunos creyéndoselo y otros reaccionando demasiado.

Yo seguramente me equivoque, pero creo que el daño ya está hecho y todo lo gordo que tenia que pasar ya ha pasado. Y ya ha sido bastante. 

Lo que no me gustan son estos juegos con mi atención. Es como lo que he visto ahora: portada secuestrada del Mundo, por horas la gente emocionada... para ver que es sobre el contrato de Messi.

Por ahi no.


----------



## DaniElTirado (31 Ene 2021)

En realidad el problema es que su deciden que esas acciones no se venden hasta xxx x, la deuda puede ser de trillones, porque hay mucho corto aún desconocido, muchos fondos que invierten en fondos, y la economía general muy absurda todo. Ojo que puede ser un petardazo del gordo. Un fallo de matrix.. Como decían, un fallo matemático al calcular los cortos posibles.


----------



## amigos895 (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## KFJKLL (31 Ene 2021)

EEUU, Rusia, China.


----------



## George A (31 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Este creo que es *uno de los puntos MAS IMPORTANTES DEL HILO* y casi no nos hemos detenido en él (la vorágine de cuestiones hace que no nos hallamos detenido en detalles).
> 
> Muchos de los "redditers" están pensando que *"tienen acciones"* pero en realidad han hecho *CONTRATOS DE OPCIONES*. Esto es han comprado "el derecho" de adquirir acciones a $ xxx (de hecho el que lanzó el foro tiene OPCIONES en gran cantidad).
> 
> ...



Aquí sugieres que el gamma squeeze se va al carajo, por eso de aguar la fiesta. ¿Eso es posible? ¿Que Robinhood diga que no puede ejecutar las opciones? Porque el gamma squeeze es parte de la estrategia, no es que Melvin o el fondo de cobertura de turno suba la acción al cubrirse, es que la misma Robinhood ha de potenciar la subida, también está en el fango lista para entregar loles y nutrición.









Aquí lo dice este simpático y sereno muchacho.



Knabenschiessen dijo:


> *THEY’RE FUCKING SCARED. We got em boys.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knabenschiessen (31 Ene 2021)

The vengaboys are coming & we like the stock, retards


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2021)

George A dijo:


> Aquí lo dice este simpático y sereno muchacho.




Muy bien analizado y sencillamente explicado en ese vídeo. Buen aporte !!


----------



## Garrafone (31 Ene 2021)

A todo esto

Donde tiene el dinero el HDLGP de Soros? No es posible reventarle el KKs a alguno de esos fondos que tendrá el satanista ese ?


----------



## Knabenschiessen (31 Ene 2021)

Maravilloso


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

En Malasia están organizando un Wallstreetbets contra el short selling de la industria de los guantes.

Malaysia: Investors Attempt to Drive Up Price of Glove-Maker Stocks, Inspired by GameStop


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Farage sobre Gamestop


----------



## Freeman (31 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Los CM de los banksters metiendo miedo...
> 
> People better stop and think this over real good what's going on here. Goldman just warned if this continues the whole market would crash. Something else is going on here. They just unleashed the ronahoax on us, now as ive always said, their ultimate goal in the us is to loot every single penny from us then enslave us. This is a perfect setup. Let's not get too excited about all this. Do you really want the whole system to burn down where no one can access their accounts because it was all stolen by these sickos? Look at everything that's gone on the last year and you tell me if this wasn't planned how they want it. Don't forget the word they have been fantasizing about.... RESET. Create the problem and then offer the solution. In their little "playbook" it says they want to loot every penny from the %$^. Something much bigger is going on here. Be careful!!



La verdad es que yo también lo he pensado. A la par que pasaba lo de GameStop, estaban con lo del Foro de Davos, con consignas como la de Macron diciendo que el "Capitalismo moderno ya no funciona". Uno de los puntos de la agenda 2030 es "los valores occidentales serán puestos a prueba hasta el punto de rotura":







De momento ya hemos vivido el teatro de las últimas elecciones en la mismísima EEUU, la imagen del adalid de la "democracia" ya ha quedado dañada para los restos. ¿Y si lo de Wall Street no fuese sino otra carga de profundidad de esos "valores occidentales"?


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

El mejor


----------



## Matriarca (31 Ene 2021)

Todo esto es muy artificial y guionizado
Veremos si para bien o mal.


----------



## Divad (31 Ene 2021)

Hay que ser ingenuo para creerse que la manipulación de mercado la han creado una comunidad de millones de personas 

Repasad qué sucedió en la batalla de Waterloo y como Londres cayó en mano de los Rothschild... La judiada lleva siglos jugando a dos bandas y es obvio que siempre ha sido y es un win-win.

Se puede sacar tajada con los movimientos pero hay que ser consciente de que en cualquier momento se gira y te revienta la posición.

Van a detonar el sistema podrido y nos van a vender las Criptolandia como la solución a todos nuestros problemas...

El problema llega cuando para acceder al nuevo sistema tengamos que aceptar que nos metan un palo por el culo las veces que les salgan de las pelotas, que salgan falsos positivos (por el ano sale lo que el organismo desecha y entre la jodida mierda es obvio que encuentre virus o cualquier gilipollez... pero esto pocos se lo cuestionan... ahora estamos con el cachondeo del palo si entra solo la puntita o todo...), nos llevarían a centros aislados (descartes) para ser sus cobayas (ya sea drogándonos a medicamentos, alimentos,...). Vamos que solo la tribu de los elegidos y una minoría serán los que disfrutarán en el nuevo sistema. Sin ID digital validad en la cadena de bloques (criptolandia) no tendrás acceso a NADA.

Se han cargado a miles de ancianos, casi toda la sociedad está arruinada y al borde del suicidio. Ahora están yendo a por los ricos que se creen judíos y una vez estemos todos anulados... la sociedad aceptará la paguita universal y le dará las gracias a la judiada por su bondad 

Da igual seas un cobarde y decidas irte al campo a vivir, los drones te encontrarán y acabarás siendo abono para la tierra. Imagina que eres un indio nativo y llega el judío a decirte que tú cultura debe de morir y no ser reconocida a nivel mundial... qué haces? pues es lo último que nos queda...

De hecho nos lo están dejando claro; sino te dejas dar por culo entras en una lista negra (la UE dice que es ilegal pero aquí en españistán van a hacer lo que les sale de las pelotas, en Alemania están creando campos de concentración,...).

Id haciendo ejercicio físico para cuando llegue el momento...

EDIT: No he mencionado a los políticos ni el rey porque es obvio que van todos de la mano siguiendo la agenda 2030.


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (31 Ene 2021)

Claro claro han sido los de reddit no las decenas de hedge founds que tienen GME

Que esto ha existido toda la vida los fondos van a muerte entre ellos a hacerse mil putadas y el que no esté atento van a degüello


----------



## el cabrero (31 Ene 2021)

Esto acaba de empezar, se ha abierto la vía de la colaboración social global a través de la tecnología contra los abusos del poder. Si este dices que no es el camino contra el NWO, ¿cuál es?

NO VAMOS A VENDER SI ES LO QUE PROPONES
AL IGNORE POR DERROTISTA





Divad dijo:


> Hay que ser ingenuo para creerse que la manipulación de mercado la han creado una comunidad de millones de personas
> 
> Repasad qué sucedió en la batalla de Waterloo y como Londres cayó en mano de los Rothschild... La judiada lleva siglos jugando a dos bandas y es obvio que siempre ha sido y es un win-win.
> 
> ...


----------



## Common_Deletion (31 Ene 2021)

No tengo no idea del tema pero, es una casualidad lo del SEC y XRP justo antes de esta historia? No se puede hacer trading con XRP en EEUU desde hace 10 dias.


----------



## The Grasshopper (31 Ene 2021)

Me uno a las felicitaciones por el hilo que recuerda a los viejos tiempos de este foro que llevo leyendo desde que se creó. Intervenciones de @Miss Marple y todo!!

llevo acumulando plata desde 2009 siguiendo lo leído aquí tanto tiempo. Y ha llegado nuestra hora.

dicho esto, si además del hold en plata y GME nos ponemos cortos ante un posible crack mundial de las bolsas no hacemos un double win?


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

el cualquiera del entorno dijo:


> Claro claro han sido los de reddit no las decenas de hedge founds que tienen GME
> 
> Que esto ha existido toda la vida los fondos van a muerte entre ellos a hacerse mil putadas y el que no esté atento van a degüello



Es lógico pensar que los que salen más beneficiados podrían ser los que han promovido esta estrategia en reddit (BlacRock o incluso, porqué no, GameStop).

Pero aún así sería demasiada suerte que hubieran conseguido empujar a tanta gente a hacer lo que quieren (demasiado optimista en el objetivo) y que les hubiera funcionado esa estrategia con tan pocas probabilidades de que fuera a funcionar,......, aún así todo es posible.

Y aún en caso de que existiera una estrategia premeditada por alguno de los que están ganando mucho, habrían cometido el error de mostrar al resto del mundo (incluido servicios secretos) el camino para hackear el sistema financiero con la unión de mucha gente, es decir, se estarían tirando piedras sobre su propio tejado.

Desde luego es difícil determinar quién y cómo ha empezado este movimiento y si su objetivo real no es el dinero sino tumbar a los fondos que invierten a cortos, pero hasta ahora hay gente que podría haber ganado mucho dinero retirándose y ahí siguen (por lo que también supongo que no necesitan la pasta).

Seguramente quede en nada, pero personalmente creo que si existe una pequeña oportunidad de joder a toda esta gentuza que vive a base de la pobreza de los demás (desde mi propia pobreza y que de otra forma sería impensable) creo que debo hacerlo. No por mí, que seguramente moriré siendo un esclavo, sino por mis hijos.


----------



## electrón (31 Ene 2021)

Sea lo que sea, es un WIN-WIN para los WSB. Si los HF intentan sacarse ases de la manga (que seguro que los tienen) todo el mundo va a ver el juego amañado que es.

Y esto está sirviendo para que todo el mundo vea ciertas cosas que estaban "tapadillas" como lo de RH que resulta que no era el RH que decía ser... sino el mismísimo scheriff de Nottingham.

Aquí solo queda por ver más vergüenzas de este sistema... que seguro van a ir saliendo durante estas semanas.

Si lo intentan parar va a ser algo muy descarado. No será el arbitro cogiendo el balón y suspendiendo el partido, será el arbitro chutando el balón a una de las porterías.

Me encanta como se animan los retarders con los memes y los anuncios LOL. Eso es otra cosa que creo que estos grandes no entienden y les va hacer sangrar mucho.

WSB es un movimiento pasional pero a la vez racional y eso a los avariciosos no les entra en su cabeza y les estalla la programación que tienen


----------



## Divad (31 Ene 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Esto acaba de empezar, se ha abierto la vía de la colaboración social global a través de la tecnología contra los abusos del poder. Si este dices que no es el camino contra el NWO, ¿cuál es?
> 
> NO VAMOS A VENDER PVTO BETA
> AL IGNORE POR DERROTISTA



Camino contra el NWO?  lee bien lo que he puesto y así te ahorras quedar como un parguela.

Los ricos que están cayendo (purga) es porque la judiada le ha hecho la 13-14 y contra Blackrok (si fuera el monopoli, ellos serían hasta la caja del juego y sabes que aunque juegues a su juego NUNCA le vas a ganar). Los niños ricos se creyeron que siguiendo la jugada de inversiones que hace la judiada le ayudaría a ganar más dinero... pero se pusieron en corto antes de tiempo y el judío se los está follando.




GME - GameStop Corp Shareholders - CNNMoney.com

De verdad, creerse que unos usuarios han movido millones de $ al unísono que han subido Nokia, Doge, Bitcoin,... y ahora quieren subir la plata  tú por retrasado no vendas,mejor te quedas mirando y así disfrutas de como te queman la cuenta.

Además, he dicho que se puede ganar dinero con la manipulación que están haciendo...

Creo que tienes un problema con la lectura, pero igual escuchado entiendes como funciona el mercado...


Y te recomiendo investigar sobre los Rothschild de como hicieron su fortuna para que vayas espabilando del mundo en el que vivimos.

Iros para Ethereum (ETH) si queréis salvar vuestro dinero y si queréis ganar dinero os tocará aprender sobre DEFI.


----------



## Tagghino (31 Ene 2021)

Divad dijo:


> Camino contra el NWO?  lee bien lo que he puesto y así te ahorras quedar como un parguela.
> 
> Los ricos que están cayendo (purga) es porque la judiada le ha hecho la 13-14 y contra Blackrok (si fuera el monopoli, ellos serían hasta la caja del juego y sabes que aunque juegues a su juego NUNCA le vas a ganar) y los niños ricos se creyeron que siguiendo la jugada de inversiones que hace la judiada le ayudaría a ganar más dinero... pero se pusieron en corto antes de tiempo y el judío se los está follando.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Nop, con papelitos de colores perderías capacidad de compra, pero la plata la conservaría en caso de hiperinflación, si es que no aumenta.



No es exactamente eso lo que ocurre


PATITOXXL dijo:


> Hace falta algo más que hiperinflación para provocar desabastecimiento. Cuando ha habido hiperinflación se ha podido seguir comprando, a precios desorbitados con la moneda devaluada o a precios normales si se usaba una moneda que conservaba su valor. Lo que provoca desabastecimiento son las políticas de control de precios que suelen darse cuando hay hiperinflación, que desincentivan el comercio en si.
> 
> Si ya hablamos de Mad Max, cualquiera sabe lo que podría pasar.



Cuando existe hiperinflación lo que sucede es que se vuelve al trueque primordialmente. Tu me das 5 conejos y yo te doy 10 litros de leche. El oro y la plata son el salvoconducto para escapar del escenario, incluso para sobrepasar el primer acto de la función. En modo alguno hacen que llegues a ver el final de la obra.


----------



## Red Star (31 Ene 2021)

Where can I buy $GME? Status


----------



## Red Star (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Maxos (31 Ene 2021)

DaniElTirado dijo:


> Pues mira, en doge hemos más que doblado la cuenta ayer. Y se volvió a multiplicar en ripple. Entras y sales al rato además en este grupo hay una técnica especial, que la hace mejor que los de reddit y más organizada. Eso sí, necesita más gente.



¿Más organizado? ¿Técnica especial?
Eso de lo que trata es que otro tonto como tu entre más tarde y te los compre más caros. Un tonto el último. Si eres el último pierdes todo.
Nada que ver con lo de GME, donde un hedge found está pillado en posiciones cortas y está obligado a comprar las acciones. Además de ser un toque de atención a Wall Street.

Siempre necesitas una contraparte, la misma cantidad que gana uno la pierde otro, que puedes ser tu.


----------



## Maxos (31 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 559775



Esperemos que sea cierto, a ver si se confirma.
Recordemos que esto aún no ha terminado, cada día que pasa sin cerrar posiciones pierden más dinero.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> En mi opinión es sorprendente que no se alcanzara el Short Squezee el viernes, me tiene contrariado. Antes de la preventa, al cierre del día anterior, estábamos en $200 lo estimé posible en $700 y suspensión por parte de la SEC. Me equivoqué, pero yo sigo erre que erre de que sucederá pronto. El gráfico que ha salido sobre alcanzar los $1500 me da esperanzas.



Ojo con esto. No he querido decir nada porque de bolsa entiendo más bien poco, pero el gráfico que dices era a largo plazo (un año o así). Creo que los retards han roto el algoritmo que generó ese gráfico, que no tiene forma de diferenciar entre una empresa ultra-infravalorada que de pronto se levanta, de una burbuja artificial como esta.



> *"I fucking love the stock" *(una forma de decir que te gusta tu acción y no la vendes por nada, como el niño que le gusta un ridículo juguete y no se lo da a otros que están deseando arrancárselo de sus manos).



Me parece que lo de "I love the stock" es más bien una forma guasona de decir que no están manipulando el mercado, que han decidido independientemente comprar GME porque les gusta (y no es cierto, pero en fin, habla de putas la tacones).


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Pues esto me molesta bastante.
> 
> Demasiado de hecho.
> 
> ...



Pero a ver, ¿has metido o piensas meter algo a GME?

No somos los payasos de la tele para tenerte entretenido. Si no tienes pasta y no te interesa el tema vete a leer otro hilo, macho, qué problemón.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Lo que es seguro es que como mínimo ya han demostrado con hechos algo que ya sabíamos pero que había que demostrar empíricamente: la absoluta desconexión entre la economía financiera (manipulación absoluta) y la real.

Sólo por esto ya no hay posibilidad de que el movimiento de retards quede en nada.


----------



## Conde Duckula (31 Ene 2021)

Visto el Trumpazo de las elecciones.
¿No pueden resolver esto con sus jueces corruptos expropiando unas acciones, tachando de criminales a los pequeños compradores (como ya están haciendo llamándoles extremistas supremacistas blancos) y perdonando las deudas a los deudores con alguna ridícula excusa del tipo "nos han estafado vendiéndonos más del 100%, nosotros no lo sabíamos"? Si ya hasta están diciendo lo de que van a por ellos porque son judíos y han empezado a decir que si el holocausto y demás.
Si ya hemos visto otras veces multas de 100$ por estafas millones (es un decir lo de los 100, ya me entendéis)


----------



## gatosaurio (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> De eso ya se ha hablado mil veces, haces bien, pero hold era hold hasta el Viernes a las 16:00 de la tarde, 22:00 hora española, aquí y en Reddit, como locos.
> 
> Ahora ya no. Ahora hold es hold hasta... Venga ya, coño!



Eso no es así. En todos los hilos she Reddit se colgaba un mensaje explicando que el viernes no era el fin ni mucho menos y el porqué. Ahí están los hilos, puedes verlos tu mismo.
Lo del viernes fue una victoria parcial porque se constató que la gente no flaqueó y las jugarretas de los hedge funds no funcionaron. Hasta el martes tienen para cumplir con los contratos que vencieron el viernes y aún les queda el marrón de todo lo que aún está por vencer.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Si, pero lo de "I like the stock" es especificamente por lo que dice el forero, que lo compran porque les gusta, no por manipular el mercado. No es cierto, pero quien roba a un ladrón...a ver que son las ventas en corto.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Nop, con papelitos de colores perderías capacidad de compra, pero la plata la conservaría en caso de hiperinflación, si es que no aumenta.



No es exactamente eso lo que ocurre porque el desabastecimiento arrasa.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

TheWitcha dijo:


> Yo voy con 200 acciones en Nokia (NOK). Como creeis que se comportará esta semana que entra?



Yo creo que es una distracción de Melvin.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Si no entrullaron a nadie con lo de Volkswagen. Creo que al CEO de Porsche le nombraron empresario del año...


----------



## Bob Page (31 Ene 2021)

He estado fuera, ¿Ya ha quebrado Wall Street?


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> He estado fuera, ¿Ya ha quebrado Wall Street?



Una parte.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Les diferencia que hay gente que podría haber salido ya con mucha pasta y ahí siguen.

Podríamos pensar que quieren más, pero entonces se están saltando la regla de que "el último dólar lo gane otro" y arriesgando mucho más de lo razonable para un inversor al que le importa el dinero.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No es exactamente eso lo que ocurre
> 
> Cuando existe hiperinflación lo que sucede es que se vuelve al trueque primordialmente. Tu me das 5 conejos y yo te doy 10 litros de leche. El oro y la plata son el salvoconducto para escapar del escenario, incluso para sobrepasar el primer acto de la función. En modo alguno hacen que llegues a ver el final de la obra.



Pero es que ESTE escenario no es hiperinflacionista, insisto. La inflación es cuando la moneda se va al garete, no cuando 5 millones de personas optan por comprar un activo determinado.
Volviendo con los ejemplos que puse antes, por esa regla de tres -y tomando tu ejemplo-, las acciones de Amazon están hiperinflaccionadas por gobiernos que han fabricado dinero y por gente que, a falta de un rendimiento mejor, han metido ahí sus duros. Nada más.
Si la plata mañana vale 1000 es por idéntica razón a lo anterior no porque exista inflación.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Pero es que ESTE escenario no es hiperinflacionista, insisto. La inflación es cuando la moneda se va al garete, no cuando 5 millones de personas optan por comprar un activo determinado.
> Volviendo con los ejemplos que puse antes, por esa regla de tres -y tomando tu ejemplo-, las acciones de Amazon están hiperinflaccionadas por gobiernos que han fabricado dinero y por gente que, a falta de un rendimiento mejor, han metido ahí sus duros. Nada más.
> Si la plata mañana vale 1000 es por idéntica razón a lo anterior no porque exista inflación.



Inflación existe, al menos de manera real. Mi tesis es que si la plata se dispara, el oro también. Y el dólar se desploma. A dólar desplomado la inflación real asoma y comienza la espiral.


----------



## elCañonero (31 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Una parte.



Cuéntanos más


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Es de suponer que llegará esa situación, y es lo que intentan evitar diciendo a todo el mundo que mantenga (hold) para por lo menos hasta que caigan los fondos apostados a corto. Por esto podríamos deducir que por orden de prioridad el primer objetivo es derribar los fondos y el segundo sacar pasta.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Os quieren distraer con NOK, la plata y AMC

HODL


----------



## electrón (31 Ene 2021)

Tampoco nunca se produjo un movimiento así.


----------



## Ricardiano (31 Ene 2021)

Ya. Y cuantos HF dices que has visto caer anteriormente? 

Cuéntanos más.

Porque antes hemos visto caer a grandes. Pero siempre porque otros grandes les comían cuando les veían flaquear o porque había que sacrificar a alguno para calmar a la plebe, como paso con LB. O porque la cagaban estúpidamente como Long-term capital.

Pero fondos que se van a la quiebra porque un grupo de minoristas se congrega contra ellos...Espero que nos pongas ejemplos. 


Aplaudid el ingenio, los huevos que les han echado y como se han unido todos a una. 

Luego decimos de los yankis, pero intento imaginar esto aquí y en cuanto hubiesen subido un 5% la gente habría salido en desbandada. 

Como se suele decir: nos llevan años de ventaja.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Inflación existe, al menos de manera real. Mi tesis es que si la plata se dispara, el oro también. Y el dólar se desploma. A dólar desplomado la inflación real asoma y comienza la espiral.



Existe ""inflacción"". No comparto tu razonamiento, Tolagu. Lo respeto pero no veo correlación entre uno y otro. Bajo mi punto de vista son dos subidas distintas.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

Otra cosa, estamos hablando de que esto es cosa de sucnomales Usanos pero el mundo es muy grande y hay mucho sucnormal en China, Rusia, India y Europa que va a querer unirse a la bola. Aquí varios ya han metido ficha a las acciones y otros a la plata.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

Correcto. Pero es que vas a tener que cambiar tu oro por algo para comprar el pan. Y el dólar no valdría. Ni el euro. Ni ninguna fiat. Ahora saldrá la legión de bitcoñéros diciendo gilipolladas. Coño, es que estamos hartos de decir que los metales son la referencia de valor contra le que todo se mide porque el sistema fiat ha colapsado. Y entonces, de golpe y porrazo, el oro y la plata reflejan su valor real. Hasta ahí todo correcto. Y con qué producimos los intercambios, y no me digas que contra dólares porque el dólar ha explotado en ese escenario.

No van a dejar que eso ocurra. Punto. La plata se irá a un nivel "razonable" digamos que de confort. Si se desmanda y por ende el oro también los van a masacrar. No se cómo. Posiblemente mediante prohibiciones o cambiando las reglas de juego.

Lo que estoy convencido es que este evento puede acelerar los cambios monetarios que llevamos viendo necesarios desde hace mucho. Yo creo que la única solución serían las divisas digitales con respaldo real en oro.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Luego decimos de los yankis, pero intento imaginar esto aquí y en cuanto hubiesen subido un 5% la gente habría salido en desbandada.



A mí cuando me enteré de esta movida me ponía los pelos de punta leer historia tras historia de retards explicando cómo vivieron y les afecto la crisis de 2008. Aquí hubo pobreza y miseria, pero no recuerdo tanto drama como cuentan en reddit. La sensación es que les importa la venganza más que enriquecerse. Quieren sangre.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Existe ""inflacción"". No comparto tu razonamiento, Tolagu. Lo respeto pero no veo correlación entre uno y otro. Bajo mi punto de vista son dos subidas distintas.



No digo que el dolar desplomado genere la inflación. Simplemente la destapa.


----------



## Ricardiano (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> A mí cuando me enteré de esta movida me ponía los pelos de punta leer historia tras historia de retards explicando cómo vivieron y les afecto la crisis de 2008. Aquí hubo pobreza y miseria, pero no recuerdo tanto drama como cuentan en reddit. La sensación es que les importa la venganza más que enriquecerse. Quieren sangre.



No lo recuerdas porque no te toco de cerca.

Además en España nadie cuenta sus historias de pena, o si las cuenta a nadie le importan. Así funciona nuestra sociedad, es parte de nuestra cultura.

Pero, aquí hubo mogollón de gente que se fue al paro. Que perdió su casa, que de la noche a la mañana se fue a la pobreza absoluta.

No olvides que el 15M surgió aquí, como debía estar la cosa para que en una sociedad que no mueve el culo por nada, provocase aquel terremoto. 

Que sí, que fue finalmente controlado y encauzado. Pero el occupancy wall street solo fue una minireplica de aquel movimiento.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Coño, es que estamos hartos de decir que los metales son la referencia de valor contra le que todo se mide porque el sistema fiat ha colapsado. Y entonces, de golpe y porrazo, el oro y la plata reflejan su valor real.



Pues yo sigo sin ver qué tiene de especial el oro, por ejemplo, aparte de ser brillante y muy estable químicamente. ¿Me lo puedes explicar? No me vale la historia de que su valor se haya mantenido a largo plazo: rentabilidades pasadas no son garantía de rentabilidades futuras. Quiero saber qué valor intrínseco tiene, más allá de la confianza de que su valor se va a mantener (que hace 20 años también la tenía el ladrillo, por ejemplo).


----------



## Komanche O_o (31 Ene 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> He estado fuera, ¿Ya ha quebrado Wall Street?



En un ratito


----------



## klon (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Correcto. Pero es que vas a tener que cambiar tu oro por algo para comprar el pan. Y el dólar no valdría. Ni el euro. Ni ninguna fiat. Ahora saldrá la legión de bitcoñéros diciendo gilipolladas. Coño, es que estamos hartos de decir que los metales son la referencia de valor contra le que todo se mide porque el sistema fiat ha colapsado. Y entonces, de golpe y porrazo, el oro y la plata reflejan su valor real. Hasta ahí todo correcto. Y con qué producimos los intercambios, y no me digas que contra dólares porque el dólar ha explotado en ese escenario.
> 
> No van a dejar que eso ocurra. Punto. La plata se irá a un nivel "razonable" digamos que de confort. Si se desmanda y por ende el oro también los van a masacrar. No se cómo. Posiblemente mediante prohibiciones o cambiando las reglas de juego.
> 
> Lo que estoy convencido es que este evento puede acelerar los cambios monetarios que llevamos viendo necesarios desde hace mucho. Yo creo que la única solución serían las divisas digitales con respaldo real en oro.




No creo ni de broma que el valor de la plata se multiplique por 10, y si lo hace por 100 sera puntual.

El petroleo que se usa para todo ha valido el triple de lo que esta ahora y no ha pasado nada; ha valdo 0 y no ha pasado nada, y si se pone a 200 no pasa nada.. bueno si, que alguien ha ganado pasta y halguien ha palmado pasta.... pues esto igual

es como si el hierro se pone x las nubes..... Si fuera el oro, que es respaldo natural de los papelitos, entonces otra cosa seria.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pues yo sigo sin ver qué tiene de especial el oro, por ejemplo, aparte de ser brillante y muy estable químicamente. ¿Me lo puedes explicar? No me vale la historia de que su valor se haya mantenido a largo plazo: rentabilidades pasadas no son garantía de rentabilidades futuras. Quiero saber qué valor intrínseco tiene, más allá de la confianza de que su valor se va a mantener (que hace 20 años también la tenía el ladrillo, por ejemplo).



Es que EL ORO NO ES RENTABLE. 
Estás equivocado.
En el oro no se busca rentabilidad, se busca seguridad.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> No lo recuerdas porque no te toco de cerca.



Es verdad que en mis círculos a nadie le afectó demasiado (salarios congelados durante muchos años, nos tuvimos que apretar el cinturón... pero nunca vimos peligrar la subsistencia). Pero sí que recuerdo mucha miseria, gente buscando comida en la basura y así.

Pero no hablo de eso. Los retards hablan de barrios enteros donde la gente perdió su casa, y no es uno, son muchos mensajes. Uno decía que su padre se mantuvo más o menos bien y contrataba a todo el vecindario para hacer faenillas porque si no no tenían para comer. Quizá tuve suerte pero mi impresión es que es otro nivel. De algo tienen que valer los impuestos y el estado de bienestar medio desmantelado que tenemos.


----------



## 365 (31 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> interesante pero, aparte de ser material para otro hilo, ¿eso es así o una teoría personal de un bloguero?



He encontrado info que quizas pueda estar relacionada con el articulo(https://www.interte.com/2020/03/12/...china-xi-jinping-mas-listo-que-europa-y-eeuu/) y con el ataque del que trata el hilo.

*Agosto 2019*
Otra devaluación del yuan: toca mínimos frente al dólar en 11 años
La devaluación del yuan hunde Wall Street y Estados Unidos tilda a China de "manipulador"
Por qué la devaluación del yuan dispara el precio del dólar (y cómo te puede afectar) - BBC News Mundo
...
_Washington no demoró ni un segundo en calificar a Pekín como un *"manipulador de divisas"*y el gigante asiático le advirtió que esas acusaciones pueden provocar el caos en los mercados financieros.
..._
















Añado una frase del filosofo de cabecera del muy honolable Emperador Global, Xi Jinping.
_




_


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Es que EL ORO NO ES RENTABLE.
> Estás equivocado.
> En el oro no se busca rentabilidad, se busca seguridad.



Y yo lo que pido es que alguien me explique qué propiedad intrínseca hace que sea tan seguro.


----------



## klon (31 Ene 2021)

Algo pasa, el puto selfbank, donde el viernes no podia operar en ningun ETF de plata por la puta normativa del papelito DFI ( PRIIPS ), se han espavilado y ya se pueden comprar.......

Edito: solo algunos. por ejemplo:

*WisdomTree Physical Silver (VZLC)*


orden colocada......


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

klon dijo:


> No creo ni de broma que el valor de la plata se multiplique por 10, y si lo hace por 100 sera puntual.
> 
> El petroleo que se usa para todo ha valido el triple de lo que esta ahora y no ha pasado nada; ha valdo 0 y no ha pasado nada, y si se pone a 200 no pasa nada.. bueno si, que alguien ha ganado pasta y halguien ha palmado pasta.... pues esto igual
> 
> es como si el hierro se pone x las nubes..... Si fuera el oro, que es respaldo natural de los papelitos, entonces otra cosa seria.



Yo tampoco lo creo. Es más creo que esto será un pedo en una bañera, burbuja hacia arriba, mal olor y punto.

Plata y oro se han desacoplado ultimamente, eso es cierto, pero yo creo que si esta gente logra disparar el precio de plata, el oro se dispara y el dólar se hunde. Y no sólo el dólar, ojo, lo que se hunde es el sistema fiat.

No lo van a permitir. Es más, yo creo que van a usar este evento para dar un escarmiento y ya de paso, pinchar las burbujas de los otros mercados.


----------



## klon (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo creo. Es más creo que esto será un pedo en una bañera, burbuja hacia arriba, mal olor y punto.
> 
> Plata y oro se han desacoplado ultimamente, eso es cierto, pero yo creo que si esta gente logra disparar el precio de plata, el oro se dispara y el dólar se hunde. Y no sólo el dólar, ojo, lo que se hunde es el sistema fiat.
> 
> No lo van a permitir. Es más, yo creo que van a usar este evento para dar un escarmiento y ya de paso, pinchar las burbujas de los otros mercados.



Si se devaluan todas las moneda, pero todas sin excepcion, tampoco pasa nada. los papelitos siguen en equilibrio...... seria la ecatombe si por ejemplo el euro dolar estubiese a yo que se 1:5


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

Yo, de momento, voy a formalizar otro pedido de plata. A reservármela. Si la cosa se dispara en los próximos días lo cierro. En el peor de los casos tendré un par de pisapapeles muy caros.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Y yo lo que pido es que alguien me explique qué propiedad intrínseca hace que sea tan seguro.



¿Y qué propiedad intrínseca tiene un billete fabricado a millones por psicópatas económicos y políticos anormales? ¿Y una acción de una empresa tan grande que al CEO le importa una mierda arruinar a millones de pequeños comercios?
En la vida no hay nada seguro, chato. Hay cosas con más riesgo y otras con menos pero, ¿seguro? Sólo la muerte.


----------



## klon (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> En la vida no hay nada seguro, chato. Hay cosas con más riesgo y otras con menos pero, ¿seguro? Sólo la muerte.



Y los hijos de puta de hacienda.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

klon dijo:


> Si se devaluan todas las moneda, pero todas sin excepcion, tampoco pasa nada. los papelitos siguen en equilibrio...... seria la ecatombe si por ejemplo el euro dolar estubiese a yo que se 1:5



Ya veremos. Equilibrada la mierda de perro con la de gato. La gran pregunta es en qué nos van a pedir que realicemos los intercambios. Y si un barril vale 40 dólares y ahorá el dólar se desploma, seguro que los árabes van a seguir pidiendo 40, claro. A ver si ves cierta correlación en esto:


----------



## Garrafone (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Y yo lo que pido es que alguien me explique qué propiedad intrínseca hace que sea tan seguro.




Que es finito y tiene propiedades que lo hacen deseable para muchas cosas


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Y qué propiedad intrínseca tiene un billete fabricado a millones por psicópatas económicos y políticos anormales? ¿Y una acción de una empresa tan grande que al CEO le importa una mierda arruinar a millones de pequeños comercios?
> En la vida no hay nada seguro, chato. Hay cosas con más riesgo y otras con menos pero, ¿seguro? Sólo la muerte.



Pues a eso voy, que al final es otra referencia arbitraria más (muy estable hasta ahora, innegable. Y probablemente lo siga siendo en lo que me queda de vida.). En este foro me han afirmado que el oro tiene propiedades intrínsecas que lo hacen especial, pero nunca he encontrado a nadie que me explique claramente cuáles son. O igual es que no he sabido entenderlo. Uno me soltó hace tiempo una frase aparentemente muy profunda sobre activos y pasivos, pero para mí que era humo y que sabía de economía lo mismo o menos que yo.


----------



## luisito2 (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pues yo sigo sin ver qué tiene de especial el oro, por ejemplo, aparte de ser brillante y muy estable químicamente. ¿Me lo puedes explicar? No me vale la historia de que su valor se haya mantenido a largo plazo: rentabilidades pasadas no son garantía de rentabilidades futuras. Quiero saber qué valor intrínseco tiene, más allá de la confianza de que su valor se va a mantener (que hace 20 años también la tenía el ladrillo, por ejemplo).



Hoy en día, el Oro tiene algunas aplicaciones técnicas, como la fabricación de contactos eléctricos que deben mantenerse libres de corrosión. 

El Oro tiene varias propiedades 'especiales' que han hecho que fuera elegido por el mercado como dinero. El Oro es el dinero del mercado. 

Las dos principales propiedades del Oro son: el Oro no tiene (o históricamente no tenía) ningún valor económico y el Oro es un metal extremadamente abundante. 

Los demás metales, como el Hierro (acero) o Cobre (bronce) siempre han tenido utilidad económica en a fabricación de muchos bienes de consumo y capital (máquinas industriales). El Oro, sin embargo, solo ha tenido utilidad como dinero, lo que no le concede valor económico. El uso ornamental o como símbolo de estatus o poder del Oro, es simplemente su uso monetario. 

En economía, es importante que el dinero no tenga ningún valor y por eso el dinero se construye con metal sin valor, como el Oro, o con papel o meros apuntes contables. Esto es así porque si se usasen materiales con valor económico para construir el dinero, el valor económico de esos materiales sería 'sacado' de la economía y se desperdiciaría: el Cobre que se use para fabricar dinero será Cobre que la economía no podrá usar para fabricar cosas útiles (con valor económico)

La segunda propiedad: la extrema abundancia del Oro, deriva directamente de su ausencia de valor económico. Como el Oro, al menos hasta recientemente, no tiene valor económico, o sea, no tiene utilidad, no es consumido ni utilizado en ninguna función, salvo la monetaria. 

El Oro es producido en las minas y almacenado, pero se pone gran cuidado en que nunca sea consumido (El Oro nunca se tira a la basura o se pierde en un descuido, ni es utilizado en la producción económica). El resultado es que la relación stock / producción del Oro es enorme. 

Si todas las minas de Cobre se cerrasen mañana, el mundo tiene Cobre almacenado para soportar la demanda y consumo de Cobre durante solo 3 meses. Almacenar una reserva mayor de Cobre es anti-económico. En cambio, las reservas almacenadas de Oro equivalen a muchas décadas de producción. Esta abundancia (económica) del Oro hace que si se descubre una nueva mina que aumente un 30% la producción de Oro, o se agota un filón y la producción mundial de Oro disminuye un 20%, el precio del Oro apenas cambia debido a las ingentes reservas de Oro acumuladas. 

Esta ausencia de sensibilidad del precio del Oro a los cambios importantes de la oferta (minería) o demanda (joyería) es fundamental en el dinero, que, idealmente, tendría que tener un valor financiero constante.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Eso no es así. En todos los hilos she Reddit se colgaba un mensaje explicando que el viernes no era el fin ni mucho menos y el porqué. Ahí están los hilos, puedes verlos tu mismo.
> Lo del viernes fue una victoria parcial porque se constató que la gente no flaqueó y las jugarretas de los hedge funds no funcionaron. Hasta el martes tienen para cumplir con los contratos que vencieron el viernes y aún les queda el marrón de todo lo que aún está por vencer.





¿¿¿¿¿Ahora es el Martes?????


Ya no es "en las próximas semanas". Ni el Viernes, que yo estuve aquí y en Reddit y sé muy bien lo que pasó.

Mira, estos juegos conmigo no. Me molestan mucho. Cuando esto se acabe ya volveré, veo muchísimo polvo y las emociones desatadas sin razón, ahora resulta que todavia pueden perderlo todo.

Lo importante ya está hecho y no sé qué mierdas estáis liando ahora. A mi no me pilláis ya. Pareceis una serie de HBO juagando con el espectador.

Se llaman "Cliffhangers". Y están muy feos.


----------



## klon (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ya veremos. Equilibrada la mierda de perro con la de gato. La gran pregunta es en qué nos van a pedir que realicemos los intercambios. Y si un barril vale 40 dólares y ahorá el dólar se desploma, seguro que los árabes van a seguir pidiendo 40, claro. A ver si ves cierta correlación en esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 559835



Eso si, todo valdria mas, habria mas inflaccion, pero que el valor de la plata no se va ha multiplicar por 100 ni por 10..... las materias primas no son chicharros.... pero que suba un 50% o se doble no lo veo descabellado.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Yo, de momento, voy a formalizar otro pedido de plata. A reservármela. Si la cosa se dispara en los próximos días lo cierro. En el peor de los casos tendré un par de pisapapeles muy caros.



 Ya sabes tu que no, que son algo más que pisapapeles. Un paco-consejo: Intenta comprar los lingotes en coronas suecas o en francos suizos. En estos últimos mejor. Porque si de verdad comienza a irse esto a la mierda, es posible que los suizos salgan ganando (como siempre).


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

luisito2 dijo:


> Hoy en día, el Oro tiene algunas aplicaciones técnicas, como la fabricación de contactos eléctricos que deben mantenerse libres de corrosión.



Gracias, luisito, buena explicación.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pero a ver, ¿has metido o piensas meter algo a GME?
> 
> No somos los payasos de la tele para tenerte entretenido. Si no tienes pasta y no te interesa el tema vete a leer otro hilo, macho, qué problemón.




Un poco payasos si que sois. El tema me interesaba, lo estais echando a perder.

Y el dinero es lo de menos, payaso. Desde luego ya no meteria. No me dan confianza. Y a eso me refiero.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

elCañonero dijo:


> Cuéntanos más



Melvin Capital (séptimo fondo del mundo) lo tiene jodido y se habla de otros fondos pillados, pero de momento son rumores.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> He estado fuera, ¿Ya ha quebrado Wall Street?




Espera sentado. Y no leas las noticias.


----------



## digipl (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Un poco payasos si que sois. El tema me interesaba, lo estais echando a perder.
> 
> Y el dinero es lo de menos, payaso. Desde luego ya no meteria. No me dan confianza. Y a eso me refiero.



Pues largate de aquí. No haces mas que repetirte como un loro.


----------



## Garrafone (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pues a eso voy, que al final es otra referencia arbitraria más (muy estable hasta ahora, innegable. Y probablemente lo siga siendo en lo que me queda de vida.). En este foro me han afirmado que el oro tiene propiedades intrínsecas que lo hacen especial, pero nunca he encontrado a nadie que me explique claramente cuáles son. O igual es que no he sabido entenderlo. Uno me soltó hace tiempo una frase aparentemente muy profunda sobre activos y pasivos, pero para mí que era humo y que sabía de economía lo mismo o menos que yo.



Médicas

El oro no produce alergicas , hay un huevo de gente alérgica al níquel y a un montón de mierdas de los anillos /pendientes de chichinabo

Eso dentro de lo que cabe no es grave , con no ponértelos ya está, pero si necesitas colocarte algo dentro de tu cuerpo por alguna razón (desde una corona en la boca ) el oro no tiene rechazo


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Pues largate de aquí. No haces mas que repetirte como un loro.



En estos casos recomiendo el ignore, menos mal que al sujeto ya lo tenia allí desde antes de que entrase al hilo. Por algo seria.


----------



## INE (31 Ene 2021)

SerCT dijo:


> Con toda la tonteria me comprado 2 onzas de plata como si fueran dos entradas de un concierto.



¿Física o papelitos?


----------



## ursus (31 Ene 2021)

La diferencia es que los comedoritos entran sin pensar en ganar pasta si no a joder al fondo. Es un troleo en el que no importa perder lo invertido
El juego acabará cuando la codicia aparezca y los comedoritos empiecen a hacer el cuento de la lechera de lo que han ganado.

Por el medio por supuesto esta el que dirige a los comedoritos que si se está forrando. 

En cualquier caso el juego ha tenido gracia


----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Y yo lo que pido es que alguien me explique qué propiedad intrínseca hace que sea tan seguro.



Yo he oído que su mayor virtud es que le gusta a todas las mujeres de todas las sociedades y épocas...

Luego tb otras cuestiones de inalterabilidad, maleabilidad, relativa escasez, etc. Pero creo que lo importante es lo primero


----------



## 365 (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo creo. Es más creo que esto será un pedo en una bañera, burbuja hacia arriba, mal olor y punto.
> 
> Plata y oro se han desacoplado ultimamente, eso es cierto, pero yo creo que si esta gente logra disparar el precio de plata, el oro se dispara y el dólar se hunde. Y no sólo el dólar, ojo, lo que se hunde es el sistema fiat.
> 
> No lo van a permitir. Es más, yo creo que van a usar este evento para dar un escarmiento y ya de paso, pinchar las burbujas de los otros mercados.



¿Quienes son los que no lo va a permitir, los poderosos financieros?
El poder mundial en el mundo financiero empezó a cambiar de manos cuando Hong-Kong fue tomado por el PcCh, que acabó con toda disidencia.

Hay que eliminar de la mente viejos mantras, como que Paris es una ciudad segura, blanquita y limpita o que los niños siguen yendo con huchas del Domund para las misiones pidiendo para los chinitos, porque son pobrecitos.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

365 dijo:


> ¿Quienes son los que no lo va a permitir, los poderosos financieros?
> El poder mundial en el mundo financiero empezó a cambiar de manos cuando Hong-Kong fue tomado por el PcCh, que acabó con toda disidencia.
> 
> Hay que eliminar de la mente viejos mantras, como que Paris es una ciudad segura, blanquita y limpita o que los niños siguen yendo con huchas del Domund para las misiones pidiendo para los chinitos, porque son pobrecitos.



No, si los chinitos si que tienen sus deberes hechos desde hace mucho. ¿para quién cojones crees que manipula JPM? ¿Y las entregas en físico de esa puta manipulación dónde crees que han acabado?

Los "chinitos" son los más listos de esta mierda.


----------



## gatosaurio (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿Ahora es el Martes?????
> 
> 
> Ya no es "en las próximas semanas". Ni el Viernes, que yo estuve aquí y en Reddit y sé muy bien lo que pasó.
> ...



El problema es tuyo y de mucha otra gente por creer que el viernes había un deadline duro y que de repente saldría el CEO de Melvin llorando por la tele y pegándose un tiro. Yo también estuve aquí el viernes hasta las 23 disfrutando de la situación y del primer hilo interesante en burbuja en mucho tiempo.
En la realidad las cosas no funcionan así y en el subreddit lo pegaban una y otra vez en todos los hilos, avisando que el viernes no era un límite "duro" y que hay que hacer hold probablemente un par de semanas más. Te repito, puedes ir tú mismo a los hilos y ver los mensajes. Incluso están copiados y pegados en este hilo a medida que íbamos entendiendo el tema. Si no te aclaras, te lo busco yo.
El lunes a las 15:30 hay otro hito cuando abra la bolsa y entren todos los que se han sumado durante el finde en tromba. Y el martes otro cuando tengan que cumplir con lo que se cerró el viernes. Y el viernes que viene otro cuando se cierren más contratos.... 
Mi consejo, pásatelo bien y si ocurre algo desenfrenado, disfrútalo. Si no, pues que nos quiten lo bailado que de momento no es poco.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

El artículo en Marca está sorprendentemente bien y para mi explica porqué ha pasado todo esto. Según parece Melvin Capital se dedicaba constantemente a las jugadas "en corto" por lo cual era un objetivo previsible. Solo habia que identificar el momento en que era vulnerable al apostar contra una empresa que pudiese ser objetivo con una cantidad de dinero moderada y el negocio estaba hecho.

¿Qué está pasando con GameStop? La empresa que puso a Wall Street 'de cabeza'.

Además este artículo en Bloomberg apunta, de ser cierto, a que la maniobra no partió de u/deepfuckingvalue, si no que se estaba preparando desde Octubre del año pasado al menos.



> The first sign of trouble for hedge fund wunderkind Gabe Plotkin came in late October: A poster on Reddit’s popular wallstreetbets forum was taking aim at his wildly successful investment firm.“GME Squeeze and the demise of Melvin Capital,” wrote the user, Stonksflyingup, referring to stock ticker of GameStop Corp. and Plotkin’s $12.5 billion firm. Before long, veryforestgreen weighed in: “Melvin Capital New Short Attack.” Then, greekgod1990: “Melvin vs WSB! And GME to the moon.”



Reddit Crowd Bludgeons Melvin Capital in Warning to Industry



En lo que se equivoca Marca es en que el foro se creara especificamente para hacer compras de Game Stop. Al subforo lo conozco yo desde hace un año, cuando ya empezaban a hacer ruido siendo una especie de sucursal de /biz/ el subforo de economia de 4chan pero mas grande.


----------



## SerCT (31 Ene 2021)

INE dijo:


> ¿Física o papelitos?



Fisica por supuesto. Se las regalo a mis hijos para que fantaseen con el Mad Max y si llega "berdad" ya tienen algo.
Edito: Nos lo estamos pasando pipa, mejor que con el neflis ese con los memes, pena ser povre y no tener un baul del tesoro lleno de onzas.


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## klon (31 Ene 2021)

SerCT dijo:


> Fisica por supuesto. Se las regalo a mis hijos para que fantaseen con el Mad Max y si llega "berdad" ya tienen algo.



Yo tambien me he venido arriba y he comprado 2 onzas..... se las dare a mi sobrino como regalo de cuple que es la semana que viene...
Los papelitos a la tarde...

Es lo que tiene el aburrimiento...... me voy al vermut....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ene 2021)

luisito2 dijo:


> Hoy en día, el Oro tiene algunas aplicaciones técnicas, como la fabricación de contactos eléctricos que deben mantenerse libres de corrosión.
> 
> El Oro tiene varias propiedades 'especiales' que han hecho que fuera elegido por el mercado como dinero. El Oro es el dinero del mercado.
> 
> ...



El oro (formato AuNPs) es esencial en la medicina moderna....y controlado entre otros por chinos....
Multifunctional Gold Nanoparticles: A Novel Nanomaterial for Various Medical Applications and Biological Activities


----------



## SerCT (31 Ene 2021)

klon dijo:


> Yo tambien me he venido arriba y he comprado 2 onzas..... se las dare a mi sobrino como regalo de cuple que es la semana que viene...
> Los papelitos a la tarde...
> 
> Es lo que tiene el aburrimiento...... me voy al vermut....



Mis hijos tienen un tio en Suecia "remando" y ya lo he convencido que les traiga coronas suecas de recuerdo"


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Gurney dijo:


>



Cabrito, me he tragado el titular.


----------



## Lubinillo (31 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 556562
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo podria poner ustec en castellano asin nos enteramos los que no hablamos lenguas muertas


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Yo también he comprado por primera vez varias onzas y no porque crea que van a subir para hacerme rico, sino porque creo que han destapado que varios gigantes tienen los pies de barro y un punto débil muy gordo; tanto que si varios gigantes sufren ataques como este incluso nuestro sistema, que no deja de basarse de momento en la estabilidad de esos gigantes, se puede ver seriamente comprometido.

Supongo que no pasará mucho más que la caída de estos fondos y regularán o se contendrán en los cortos para evitar esos ataques, pero la debilidad ha quedado al descubierto, eso es innegable.

Si destapan que todo el sistema financiero es una tremenda estafa y es susceptible de ataques, igual entoces ya no son necesarias las armas atómicas: sale mucho más barato un foro de reddit.


----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

Sólo por que algunos empecéis a comprar onzas físicas habrá merecido la pena.


----------



## 365 (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No, si los chinitos si que tienen sus deberes hechos desde hace mucho. ¿para quién cojones crees que manipula JPM? ¿Y las entregas en físico de esa puta manipulación dónde crees que han acabado?
> 
> Los "chinitos" son los más listos de esta mierda.



Son incluso más listos que JPM. Los tontos esos se creen muy listos y se piensan que el PcCh admite socios. EL PcCh solo tiene subditos y reeducadores.

O swea que a comer jamón todo dios. Los kosher, los "socios", son los que más cerdo chino van a tragar.
Xi jinping lo sabe todo de todos y sabe como son/ somos y lo que hemos hecho a lo largo de la historia. Sabe cuales son nuestras practicas financieras historicas, entre otras cosas.

LO SABE TODO. Ha estado estudiando de la mano de las empresas de todo el mundo y de sus "socios" durante años, lustros.


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Un poco payasos si que sois. El tema me interesaba, lo estais echando a perder.
> 
> Y el dinero es lo de menos, payaso. Desde luego ya no meteria. No me dan confianza. Y a eso me refiero.



En este hilo se ha repetido un montón de veces:


Que nadie sabe lo que va a pasar (lo he escrito yo mismo al menos un par de veces)
Que muchos retards perderán mucho dinero (lo he escrito varias veces)
Que lo del viernes es distracción de Melvin (también lo he escrito en este hilo)
Si te quedas con el hype y la desinformación es tu puto problema.

Y ahora te vas al ignore por llorica y por faltón.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

365 dijo:


> Son incluso más listos que JPM. Los tontos esos se creen muy listos y se piensan que el PcCh admite socios. EL PcCh solo tiene subditos y reeducadores.
> 
> O swea que a comer jamón todo dios. Los kosher, los "socios" son los que más cerdo chino van a tragar.
> Xi jinping lo sabe todo de todos y sabe como son/ somos y lo que hemos hecho a lo largo de la historia. Sabe cuales son nuestras practicas financieras historicas, entre otras cosas.
> ...



No es cuestión de listos o tontos. Los kosher como dices tu ya han estado años y años manipulando el marcado y drenando el físico para el dueño de la piara.


----------



## 365 (31 Ene 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Yo también he comprado por primera vez varias onzas y no porque crea que van a subir para hacerme rico, sino porque creo que han destapado que varios gigantes tienen los pies de barro y un punto débil muy gordo; tanto que si varios gigantes sufren ataques como este incluso nuestro sistema, que no deja de basarse de momento en la estabilidad de esos gigantes, se puede ver seriamente comprometido.
> 
> Supongo que no pasará mucho más que la caída de estos fondos y regularán o se contendrán en los cortos para evitar esos ataques, pero la debilidad ha quedado al descubierto, eso es innegable.
> 
> ...




Yo tambien compré por primera vez monedas de plata el viernes pasado....y el lunes por la mañana vuelvo a por más.

Soy como la gota de rocio que provoca el afluente que a su vez provoca el rio que va al oceano.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> El problema es tuyo y de mucha otra gente por creer que el viernes había un deadline duro y que de repente saldría el CEO de Melvin llorando por la tele y pegándose un tiro. Yo también estuve aquí el viernes hasta las 23 disfrutando de la situación y del primer hilo interesante en burbuja en mucho tiempo.
> En la realidad las cosas no funcionan así y en el subreddit lo pegaban una y otra vez en todos los hilos, avisando que el viernes no era un límite "duro" y que hay que hacer hold probablemente un par de semanas más. Te repito, puedes ir tú mismo a los hilos y ver los mensajes. Incluso están copiados y pegados en este hilo a medida que íbamos entendiendo el tema. Si no te aclaras, te lo busco yo.
> El lunes a las 15:30 hay otro hito cuando abra la bolsa y entren todos los que se han sumado durante el finde en tromba. Y el martes otro cuando tengan que cumplir con lo que se cerró el viernes. Y el viernes que viene otro cuando se cierren más contratos....
> Mi consejo, pásatelo bien y si ocurre algo desenfrenado, disfrútalo. Si no, pues que nos quiten lo bailado que de momento no es poco.




1. No me cites que ya paso. Lo que tenia que pasar ya sucedió, no me entreteneis más.

2. Estuve en Reddit, tengo cuenta, y no me tienes que venir tú ni nadie con aire condescendiente a tratar de explicarme "como funciona". No es verdad lo que dices, y de hecho aqui en Burbuja en los tres o cuatro hilos que habian solo recuerdo un o dos mensajes diciendo que el Viernes no se decidia nada. En muchos cientos de mensajes.

3. Una cosa es ser frikies, y otra muy distinta no ser fiables. Eso me imagino que debe echar atrás a muchos probables "inversores". Yo desde luego con los lios que llevais al respecto no meto un puto euro ahi.


Dale todas las vueltas que quieras, lo que pasó el Viernes está muy feo. No se genera hype con el dinero de los demás.

Y ese aire de "enterado" te lo metes por el culo. No me cites.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Lo podria poner ustec en castellano asin nos enteramos los que no hablamos lenguas muertas



nada relevante. SOlo es un español que se mete en el reddit de los retards a convencerles de que ataquen a PRISA.

Los primeros días estaba leno de gente intentando guiar al enjambre de autistas contra su enemigo particular.


----------



## 365 (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No es cuestión de listos o tontos. Los kosher como dices tu ya han estado años y años manipulando el marcado y drenando el físico para el dueño de la piara.



Ya.
Y los pisos nunca bajan, decian por el año 2006 y tambien que alquilar era una garantia de futuro si eras propietario varios pisos y locales comerciales.







_El new wol oldel va a shegaal!





_
Y tras decir la famosa frase, el profeta borracho besó al unico chino que alli habia.


----------



## Playero (31 Ene 2021)

George A dijo:


> Aquí sugieres que el gamma squeeze se va al carajo, por eso de aguar la fiesta. ¿Eso es posible? ¿Que Robinhood diga que no puede ejecutar las opciones? Porque el gamma squeeze es parte de la estrategia, no es que Melvin o el fondo de cobertura de turno suba la acción al cubrirse, es que la misma Robinhood ha de potenciar la subida, también está en el fango lista para entregar loles y nutrición.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen video, explicado de manera serena y sencilla. Se lo he mandado a mis padres para que se enteren de que va la cosa.


----------



## Hamtel (31 Ene 2021)

Ya he comprado mis primeras tres onzas de plata. Vamos a ver si puedo comprar un par cada mes


----------



## gatosaurio (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> 1. No me cites que ya paso. Lo que tenia que pasar ya sucedió, no me entreteneis más.
> 
> 2. Estuve en Reddit, tengo cuenta, y no me tienes que venir tú ni nadie con aire condescendiente a tratar de explicarme "como funciona". No es verdad lo que dices, y de hecho aqui en Burbuja en los tres o cuatro hilos que habian solo recuerdo un o dos mensajes diciendo que el Viernes no se decidia nada. En muchos cientos de mensajes.
> 
> ...



No te cito más, pero deja de recurrir al insulto y enmierdar el hilo. Para algo interesante que pasa y ya se está llenando de conspiranoicos, decepcionados, etc...
Si te ha decepcionado el tema, deja que los demás sigamos comentándolo en paz.
Por cierto, no estoy siendo condescendiente. Si tienes reddit y no lo has visto, o no lo has leído bien o se te ha pasado. En todos los hilos había gente pegando este mensaje una y otra vez.

Que tengas un buen día


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

365 dijo:


> Ya.
> Y los pisos nunca bajan, decian por el año 2006 y tambien que alquilar era una garantia de futuro si eras propietario varios pisos y locales comerciales.
> 
> 
> ...



No entiendo la respuesta.

Reitero una vez más: Son los putos chinos los que están ahora viendo la película con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. Han hecho sus deberes. JPM (los kosher) son su brazo ejecutor. Ellos son los grandes beneficiados. Y si salta el actual sistema fiat, y por poner un ejemplo, se implantan monedas digitales respaldadas en oro, lo serán aún más. El beneficio geopolítico del fin del fiat, especialmente del trolar, es inmenso para ellos.


----------



## jorlau (31 Ene 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Sólo por que algunos empecéis a comprar onzas físicas habrá merecido la pena.



Seguramente estará puesto , pero por favor podéis poner algún enlace donde comprar online, gracias.


----------



## klon (31 Ene 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Seguramente estará puesto , pero por favor podéis poner algún enlace donde comprar online, gracias.



Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería

De barcelona..... ni idea si es bueno malo o regular.... igual los hay mejores. haber los metaleros que dicen.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> No te cito más, pero deja de recurrir al insulto y enmierdar el hilo. Para algo interesante que pasa y ya se está llenando de conspiranoicos, decepcionados, etc...



Solo hay un decepcionado llorica y hace lo mismo en todos los hilos en los que participa. Lo que pasa es que escribe muchos mensajes y si no estás atento parece que son legión. Le he mandado al ignore por llamarme payaso, pero sobre todo porque le tengo calado hace tiempo y me come la paciencia.


----------



## Futilvago (31 Ene 2021)

klon dijo:


> Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería
> 
> De barcelona..... ni idea si es bueno malo o regular.... igual los hay mejores. haber los metaleros que dicen.



He comprado con ellos varias veces, y ningún problema.


----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Seguramente estará puesto , pero por favor podéis poner algún enlace donde comprar online, gracias.



Hay muchos sitios, elandorrano, eldoradocoins, coin invest, degussa, etc.

Un conflorero ha montado una página con un resumen por precio: lavetadeoro


----------



## loquesubebaja (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pues yo sigo sin ver qué tiene de especial el oro, por ejemplo, aparte de ser brillante y muy estable químicamente. ¿Me lo puedes explicar? No me vale la historia de que su valor se haya mantenido a largo plazo: rentabilidades pasadas no son garantía de rentabilidades futuras. Quiero saber qué valor intrínseco tiene, más allá de la confianza de que su valor se va a mantener (que hace 20 años también la tenía el ladrillo, por ejemplo).



Brilla Y se pueden hacer joyas con el.

Ademas es escaso.

Todas las sociedades han caído por la ostentación y el lujo que, al tiempo, es uno de los motores del capitalismo (ver Sombart) por mucho que diga el rancio de Weber.

Uno de los canarios de la mina en situaciones previas a revoluciones de verdad son la aparición de leyes que intentan reducir la ostentación pública de riqueza.

El oro está en la naturaleza humana...hasta puedes untarlo en pan y comerlo sin que tú salud se afecte. El oro, como dijo el romano, no huele.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Hay muchos sitios, elandorrano, eldoradocoins, coin invest, degussa, etc.
> 
> Un conflorero ha montado una página con un resumen por precio: lavetadeoro



¿Alguna recomendación sobre QUÉ comprar? Por ejemplo en Andorrano cuanto más grande es el lingote más barato sale al peso, lo que es normal porque un lingote de kg no es muy práctico. Pero tienen granalla más barata al peso que el lingote grande. Supongo que tendrá alguna desventaja... Pero en teoría es plata igual.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> No te cito más, pero deja de recurrir al insulto y enmierdar el hilo. Para algo interesante que pasa y ya se está llenando de conspiranoicos, decepcionados, etc...
> Si te ha decepcionado el tema, deja que los demás sigamos comentándolo en paz.
> Por cierto, no estoy siendo condescendiente. Si tienes reddit y no lo has visto, o no lo has leído bien o se te ha pasado. En todos los hilos había gente pegando este mensaje una y otra vez.
> 
> Que tengas un buen día




Nene, vale ya. Los cortos NO tienen dia límite, y eso no es lo que todos estabaís diciendo ese Viernes. Este tipo, que lei un par de veces, dice ahora que la semana que viene, una semana. ¿Porqué una semana ahora? ¿Porqué no tres? ¿Porqué no un mes?

El puto Viernes TODO Dios decia que era el dia, desde la apertura hasta el cierre. Y entro el fin de semana a ver como respira todo y no, coño, que dijimos que una semana o quizá dos...

Lo que se tenia que hacer ya se ha hecho, todo el daño que se pudiera hacer ya se hizo, y entiendo ahora al tipo ese que recomienda recoger e irse, ya se ha ganado todo lo ganable, a partir de ahora solo se puede perder, y eso no lo decís nadie. No se va a permitir lo de VW, simplemente se os va a colgar al sol y esperar a que os sequéis, nada más. 

No me gusta sentirme manejado. Y NO ME CITES!


----------



## 365 (31 Ene 2021)

...


Tolagu dijo:


> No entiendo la respuesta.
> 
> Reitero una vez más: Son los putos chinos los que están ahora viendo la película con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. Han hecho sus deberes. JPM (los kosher) son su brazo ejecutor. Ellos son los grandes beneficiados. Y si salta el actual sistema fiat, y por poner un ejemplo, se implantan monedas digitales respaldadas en oro, lo serán aún más. El beneficio geopolítico del fin del fiat, especialmente del trolar, es inmenso para ellos.



¿Y entonces por qué sonrien los chinos y no los de JPM? Si tan socios son deberian de estar sonriendo todos los asociados y no solo una parte de esa "sociedad".
Los chinos quizas necesitasen el brazo ejecutor en los meses preconfinamientos. Yo creo que en estos meses de confinamientos que vivimos, los chinos no necesitan a nadie ya y le sobran los socios.


----------



## gatosaurio (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Nene, vale ya. Los cortos NO tienen dia límite, y eso no es lo que todos estabaís diciendo ese Viernes. Este tipo, que lei un par de veces, dice ahora que la semana que viene, una semana. ¿Porqué una semana ahora? ¿Porqué no tres? ¿Porqué no un mes?
> 
> El puto Viernes TODO Dios decia que era el dia, desde la apertura hasta el cierre. Y entro el fin de semana a ver como respira todo y no, coño, que dijimos que una semana o quizá dos...
> 
> ...



Nadie sabe qué va a pasar, esta situación es inédita y estamos tratando de entenderla a priori sin saber cómo va a acabar exactamente. 
Si tan listo eres y tan claro ves que ya está todo hecho habla con tu cartera. Ponte en corto en $GME y hazte rico a base de saquear a los panolis que aún están en esto y van a perderlo todo. ¿Dinero seguro no?
Sin acritud.


----------



## Snowball (31 Ene 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Seguramente estará puesto , pero por favor podéis poner algún enlace donde comprar online, gracias.



Joyeria el andorrano

Gastos de envio 12 euros

Tienen las maple a 27 euros


----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Alguna recomendación sobre QUÉ comprar? Por ejemplo en Andorrano cuanto más grande es el lingote más barato sale al peso, lo que es normal porque un lingote de kg no es muy práctico. Pero tienen granalla más barata al peso que el lingote grande. Supongo que tendrá alguna desventaja... Pero en teoría es plata igual.



Dado su actual conocimiento (lo imagino novel en el tema, disculpe si no es así) SIEMPRE monedas.

Si es de AG, de 1onza bullion (sin valor numismático) la más barata que tengan en ese momento. Y ya puestos, de las más habituales y conocidas (eagles, britannias, liberty, kangooro...).

Si es de AU, monedas PEQUEÑAS (soberanos, napoleones, etc) por si en el futuro las tiene que usar. Sería como billetes de 50€ frente a billetes de 500€ (compare usted el precio de cada moneda si tuviera que venderlo, mire el precio de 1oz de AU frente al de un soberano).

Por cierto, en esas páginas suelen tener un listado de precios de venta y de compra, conviene revisarlo.


----------



## El Gran Cid (31 Ene 2021)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Brilla Y se pueden hacer joyas con el.
> 
> Ademas es escaso.
> 
> ...



Y de los mejores conductores de electricidad


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Nadie sabe qué va a pasar, esta situación es inédita y estamos tratando de entenderla a priori sin saber cómo va a acabar exactamente.
> Si tan listo eres y tan claro ves que ya está todo hecho habla con tu cartera. Ponte en corto en $GME y hazte rico a base de saquear a los panolis que aún están en esto y van a perderlo todo. ¿Dinero seguro no?
> Sin acritud.




¿¿¿Pero tú crees que la acción va a mantenerse en 325???


¿NOS HEMOS VUELTO LOCOS TODOS EN ESTE FORO O QUÉ?


Si no se entra a corto es por un tema ético moral, pero ya me estáis dando ganas.


----------



## OYeah (31 Ene 2021)

MIRA, POR MIS COJONES, YA LO HABEÍS CONSEGUIDO.

Compraré una a corto y a ver quien rie el último. Si lo que vais es a marear y a hacer dinero, a eso jugamos todos.


----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

.


----------



## gatosaurio (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿¿¿Pero tú crees que la acción va a mantenerse en 325???
> 
> 
> ¿NOS HEMOS VUELTO LOCOS TODOS EN ESTE FORO O QUÉ?
> ...



Hablar es gratis, como dicen los americanos "put your money with your mouth is".
Si lo ves tan claro te estás perdiendo una oportunidad de oro como las que vienen una o dos veces en la vida.
Mucha gente piensa igual que tú, solo que ellos creen que se va a ir a +1000$ y están arriesgando su pasta en consecuencia y se hacen llamar retards.


----------



## vpsn (31 Ene 2021)

grom dijo:


> Si tienes cuenta de broker/bolsa en alguno de los muchos sitios, puedes comprar (a no ser que los hijos de puta bloqueen la compra).
> Ayer por ejemplo, el broker de selfbank dejaba comprar GME sin problema.
> 
> Si no tienes cuenta, tienes que abrirla. El tramite es parecido a abrir una cuenta bancaria.
> En ING creo recordar que si tenias una cuenta de efectivo (que es distinta a la cta naranja) podias acceder al broker sin mas problema



Tenia cuenta en degiro, parece que olo eran las ordenes a mercado las que limitaban, no lo se pero no me dejaba comprar


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Hablar es gratis, como dicen los americanos "put your money with your mouth is".
> Si lo ves tan claro te estás perdiendo una oportunidad de oro como las que vienen una o dos veces en la vida.
> Mucha gente piensa igual que tú, solo que ellos creen que se va a ir a +1000$ y están arriesgando su pasta en consecuencia y se hacen llamar retards.



No se si el número creciente de usuarios en el sub de reddit es indicativo de que todos vayan a pujar hacia arriba, pero si así fuera ya son 7,3 millones.

200.000 más que hace menos de 24 horas.


----------



## Red Star (31 Ene 2021)

Los que os hacéis pajas con la plata tenéis unos hilos de puta madre para comentar vuestras cosas:
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
Los foreros de reddit acechan a la plata

No entiendo por qué tenéis que enmierdar éste con ese tema.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> En los tres o cuatro hilos que habian solo recuerdo un o dos mensajes diciendo que el Viernes no se decidia nada. En muchos cientos de mensajes.



Si el post es claro, de fuente fiable, y nadie lo rebate, con uno es suficiente.

O, dicho de otra forma: Ahí, igual que aquí, por cada uno que sabe hay cien que aprenden o solo jalean. Allá tú a quién sigues.


Gurney dijo:


>



Qué grandes.


----------



## Ajeroman (31 Ene 2021)

Yo compro en dinoro, está en San Sebastián y en 24 horas te lo ponen en casa por SEUR si les llega la transferencia antes de las 12 am, llevo 1 año con ellos y de momento ningún problema, el viernes compre algo más en onzas.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

Por favor, dejad los metales para el hilo de metales.


----------



## Visrul (31 Ene 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Seguramente estará puesto , pero por favor podéis poner algún enlace donde comprar online, gracias.



El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle
Tienda alemana de un forero de aquí llamado Necho. Precios de envío desde Alemania de lo más barato y la ventaja de que podéis hablar con ellos en el idioma de Cervantes. Os recomiendo que os paséis por los hilos que hay de metales. Tenéis mucha información sobre la plata y el oro.

Edito: perdón por el offtopic pero era para responder y recomendar que vayáis a los hilos de metales de Burbuja, que tenéis muchos y muy buenos


----------



## Indignado (31 Ene 2021)

¿Alguien sabe por que razón solo dan información del precio en el cierre?

GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2021)

Hay una presesión unas horas antes, no?

El before hours...ahí veremos


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿¿¿Pero tú crees que la acción va a mantenerse en 325???
> 
> 
> ¿NOS HEMOS VUELTO LOCOS TODOS EN ESTE FORO O QUÉ?
> ...



No entiendo que quieres decir. Que GME se va a despeñar está descontado por todo el mundo. Lo que añade aún más interés al asunto. La clave es cuando. 

Y todo parece indicar que aún queda un buen trozo de fiesta. Los cortos se están saliendo pero aún hay muchísimo, alrededor del 100% (o más) del float.


----------



## jorlau (31 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por que razón solo dan información del precio en el cierre?
> 
> GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas



El del after market no lo suelen poner, pero no se porque.

Según mi broker cerró a 312,01


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Creo que hay una confusión general en la importancia de lo que sucede. 

Esto no es una cuestión de minoristas contra los grandes funds. En todo caso, son minoristas y fondos contra otros fondos. 

Y aquí está lo verdaderamente significativo de esta historia. 

Lo peligroso para los grandes fondos no es que esto les tumbe. Igual se lleva a alguno por delante pero otros se van a forrar. 

Lo peligroso para el sistema financiero es que se está cumpliendo algo terrible a medio y largo plazo para ellos y es la reducción de las asimetrias de la información. Ese es el verdadero game changer.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

Deepltranslate:

La verdadera razón por la que Wall Street está aterrorizado por la situación de la GME
Discusión

Llevo siguiendo a GME desde mediados de septiembre y en ese tiempo me he bancado un %1300 de rentabilidad en el proceso. Sin embargo, todo el tiempo he estado un poco desconcertado con lo severas que han sido las reacciones de Wall Street, especialmente esta semana. "¡La empresa tenía más del 100% de sus acciones vendidas en corto! Eso nunca había sucedido antes!", dirán ustedes. Lo sé, lo sé, pero en realidad eso no es algo nuevo. Un short squeeze, incluso uno de esta magnitud, ya debería haber calado con GME subiendo más de 10 veces en el lapso de semanas. Algo no está bien. Creo que hay algo mucho, mucho más grande sucediendo aquí. Algo lo suficientemente grande como para hacer estallar todo el sistema financiero.

Esta es mi hipótesis: Creo que los fondos de cobertura, las cámaras de compensación y el DTC ejecutaron un esfuerzo coordinado para poner a Game Stop fuera del negocio conspirando para crear un número gigantesco de acciones falsificadas de GME, posiblemente el 100-200% o más de las acciones originalmente emitidas por Game Stop. En el proceso, es posible que hayan creado accidentalmente una bomba que podría hacer estallar todo el sistema tal y como lo conocemos, y estamos viendo cómo se desarrollan sus esfuerzos para encubrirlo. ¿Qué es esa bomba? Creo que los inversores minoristas pueden tener más del 100% de GME (no sólo el 100% del flotador, más del 100% de la empresa real). Esto sería una prueba definitiva de la actividad ilegal en los niveles más altos del sistema financiero.

Para que puedas seguir este argumento, tienes que ir a leer el libro blanco "Counterfeiting Stock 2.0" para que entiendas cómo los fondos de cobertura pueden crear acciones falsas de la nada y disfrazarlas para que parezcan acciones reales. Utilizan estas acciones falsas en los ataques en corto para hacer caer el precio de una empresa hasta llevarla a la quiebra. Esta práctica parece estar muy extendida entre los fondos de cobertura que van en corto. Incluso existe un término para ello, "falla estratégica". La falsificación de acciones es extremadamente ilegal (a un nivel similar al de la falsificación de dinero) pero es muy difícil de probar e incluso de conseguir que el tribunal apruebe las citaciones debido a la forma en que la industria financiera ha apilado la baraja contra las investigaciones.

Esto explica completamente por qué tantos niveles del sistema financiero parecen estar tratando activamente de interponerse en el camino de los inversores minoristas que compran más GME. No se trata sólo de un short squeeze, se trata de la propia existencia de sus empresas y de su propia libertad personal. Tenemos la oportunidad de meter a toda esta gente en la cárcel demostrando que poseemos más del 100% de las acciones existentes.

Hay 71 millones de acciones de GME que han sido emitidas por la empresa. Las instituciones han informado a la SEC a través de los archivos 13F que poseen más de 102.000.000 acciones (incluyendo el 13% de las acciones de GME es propiedad de Ryan Cohen). Ahora bien, no conozco el retraso/variación de estas cifras de propiedad, pero creo que hay un argumento bastante sólido de que cerca del 100% de GME es propiedad de estas empresas, si no más.

Además, ahora hay más de 7 millones de personas suscritas a r/wallstreetbets~~. Sé que mucha gente aquí está sentada en unos pocos cientos de acciones que compraron cuando estaba por debajo de 50 dólares. Algunos de nosotros incluso tenemos miles. Si el número medio de acciones que posee cada suscriptor es incluso cercano a 5-10, tenemos una muy buena oportunidad de poseer también una cantidad igualmente enorme de GME.~~ Incluso si la media fuera sólo de 10 acciones por suscriptor legítimo, eso sitúa la posición mínima de los minoristas en torno al 30-50% de toda la compañía.

GME lleva casi un mes en la lista de umbrales de la Bolsa de Nueva York. Todavía no tenemos los datos de enero, pero acabo de analizar los datos de la lista de fallos de entrega de la SEC de diciembre (las 65.871 líneas) y he buscado el número de acciones que probablemente eran falsas. Para comparar, he hecho lo mismo con un par de teletipos al azar. En la mayoría de las empresas no aparece casi ninguna acción. De las que lo hacen, es un número relativamente pequeño de acciones. Por ejemplo, dos empresas al azar: Lowes ($LOW, ~$125B market cap) tuvo 13,960 acciones que no fueron entregadas en su punto más alto ese mes, Boston Beer Company ($SAM, $11.5B market cap) tuvo 295 acciones que no fueron entregadas.

¿Cuántas acciones de GME no se entregaron? 1,787,191. Como señala el libro blanco, el número real de acciones falsificadas puede ser 20 veces superior a esta cifra. ¿Cómo crees que será ese número cuando tengamos las cifras de enero? Estoy dispuesto a apostar que es muchas veces eso. Mira cómo se compara con las acciones de otras empresas:
r/wallstreetbets - La verdadera razón por la que Wall Street está aterrorizado por la situación de GME




Histograma que muestra el número de acciones que no se entregaron en diciembre (eje x) frente al número de empresas que entran en esa casilla (eje y). GME es un valor extremo.




Creo que esto explica todos los chanchullos de los últimos días. Hay demasiadas acciones falsificadas de GME por ahí y DTC, las cámaras de compensación y los fondos de cobertura están todos en ello. Por eso ha habido un esfuerzo tan coordinado para interrumpir nuestra capacidad de comprar acciones. No se pueden encontrar acciones reales y está a punto de hacer que el sistema se desmorone.

TLDR; Probablemente poseemos mucho más de GME de lo que pensamos y eso está enloqueciendo a Wall Street porque podría demostrar que han estado haciendo alguna mierda extremadamente ilegal y todo el sistema podría implosionar como resultado.

Descargo de responsabilidad: sólo soy un estudiante de doctorado de ingeniería hambriento y no trabajo en finanzas. No tengo ningún conocimiento interno de cómo funciona el sistema financiero y puedo estar equivocado en algo de esto. Esto no es un consejo financiero y no deberías operar basándote en él. Soy inteligente en cuanto a los libros, pero sigo comiendo crayones como el resto de ustedes. Cohete obligatorio: 


EDIT 0: Parece que realmente pertenezco a este sub. En la primera versión de este post no leí bien la descripción del archivo y sumé una distribución acumulativa. Mis números estaban mal, pero he actualizado el gráfico y el post con los números correctos.

EDIT 1: También hay que tener en cuenta que esta es la distribución de los tickers del NASDAQ, no de todo el NYSE. Sin embargo, dudo que la tendencia de la distribución sea diferente.

EDIT 2: Evidencia de que Fannie May y Freddie Mac fueron asesinados en 2008 a través de ataques cortos usando acciones falsificadas: informe. Exactamente lo que creo que intentaban hacer con GME.

EDIT 3: Mucha gente se quedó colgada con lo de "3 acciones por suscriptor de wsb". Sé que muchas cuentas son bots, estaba subestimando intencionadamente ese número. He ajustado a 10 acciones por "suscriptor legítimo" para reflejar esto sin cambiar la cantidad total que creo que posee el comercio minorista.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Creo que hay una confusión general en la importancia de lo que sucede.
> 
> Esto no es una cuestión de minoristas contra los grandes funds. En todo caso, son minoristas y fondos contra otros fondos.
> 
> ...



Y saber quién está detrás de los minoristas. Eso yo no lo tengo claro (la mano que mece la cuna).


----------



## Don Meliton (31 Ene 2021)

Veo que se habla de comprar plata y todavia no han salido los euros de plata.

Lo de comprar pacoplata del Banco de Espanna a 12 euros el monedo ya no se lleva?


----------



## Kluster (31 Ene 2021)

Me acabo de enterar que AMC fue comprada en 2015 por los chinos. 

Esto empieza a olerme mal.


----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

DaniElTirado dijo:


> WallStreetBots
> Hola a todos, como se está poniendo de moda reventar el mercado todos Unidos...
> Vamos a intertar realizarlo Nosotros.
> Invitar a todo el mundo que sepa moverse por los mercados y vamos a intentar realizar una jugada como la de Gamestop o Dogecoin!!!!
> ...






¿Cual es el interés en Dogecoin? ¿Qué sentido tiene meter pasta ahí? No veo más que un Ponzi más. ¿Donde está el sentido?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (31 Ene 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Un poco payasos si que sois. El tema me interesaba, lo estais echando a perder.
> 
> Y el dinero es lo de menos, payaso. Desde luego ya no meteria. No me dan confianza. Y a eso me refiero.



Vaya tonito condescendiente con nosotros. ¿Es porque somos retrasados?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Creo que hay una confusión general en la importancia de lo que sucede.
> 
> Esto no es una cuestión de minoristas contra los grandes funds. En todo caso, son minoristas y fondos contra otros fondos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indignado (31 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar que AMC fue comprada en 2015 por los chinos.
> 
> Esto empieza a olerme mal.



Y si no son los chinos sera otros , en serio dejad de buscar fantasmas y teorias conspiranoicas


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Creo que hay una confusión general en la importancia de lo que sucede.
> 
> Esto no es una cuestión de minoristas contra los grandes funds. En todo caso, son minoristas y fondos contra otros fondos.
> 
> ...



Aunque esa asimetría hace mucho que ya no existe y como prueba está RobinHood.


----------



## carlitros_15 (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Creo que hay una confusión general en la importancia de lo que sucede.
> 
> Esto no es una cuestión de minoristas contra los grandes funds. En todo caso, son minoristas y fondos contra otros fondos.
> 
> ...



Si pudiera enmarcar tu análisis y colgarlo sobre la cama de mi mujer y su novio, lo haría


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Si pudiera enmarcar tu análisis y colgarlo *sobre la cama de mi mujer y su novio*, lo haría


----------



## Knabenschiessen (31 Ene 2021)

8 onzas por aquí, un poco de todo, krugerrands, maple leaf, un par de monedas emitidas por el SNB (Banco Nacional Suizo), eagle de USA y otras 2 de UK...e Israel.

Vivo en Suiza y aquí con un 7,7% de IVA es más fácil. No quiero pensar lo que sería comprar plata y darle el 21% a los auténticos retarded que gobiernan España.

EDITO: ultimo mensaje mío acerca de compra de metales en este hilo. Solo comentaré de GME y walstreetbets.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> 8 onzas por aquí, un poco de todo, krugerrands, maple leaf, un par de monedas emitidas por el SNB (Banco Nacional Suizo), eagle de USA y otras 2 de UK...e Israel.
> 
> Vivo en Suiza y aquí con un 7,7% de IVA es más fácil. No quiero pensar lo que sería comprar plata y darle el 21% a los auténticos retarded que gobiernan España.



Insisto:

1 Kilo Coin Bar | Silver | StoneX | coininvest

La chica que atiende en español es muy maja.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

No me imagino al Prats diciendo en dapena 3 que se dispara el precio de la plata


----------



## Indignado (31 Ene 2021)

He encontrado este donde te indica el "after hours":

GME Stock Price | GameStop Corp. Cl A Stock Quote (U.S.: NYSE) | MarketWatch

No se si será muy fiable , pero para ir echando una ojeada mejor que nada 

PD: Estoy hasta los cojones de la gente que usa este hilo para sentirse especialito (no va por ti @DasZukunft ni por @Nico )


----------



## DaniElTirado (31 Ene 2021)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> ¿Cual es el interés en Dogecoin? ¿Qué sentido tiene meter pasta ahí? No veo más que un Ponzi más. ¿Donde está el sentido?



En derivados Cfds que multiplican x 500 cada 1% de subida. Es entrar y salir, flash. Puedes perder en contado pero gana mucho más en derivados.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No me imagino al Prats diciendo en dapena 3 que se dispara el precio de la plata



No es tan difícil. Sería algo del estilo: "no sea rata, la plata está barata".

Perdón por el off topic y el retraso.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Aunque esa asimetría hace mucho que ya no existe y como prueba está RobinHood.



Jodo si existe.

De hecho Robinhood es un intento bastante exitoso de aprovechar dicha asimetria de la información por parte de los que están dentro si ves de que va la vaina.

Y lo de llamarle robinhood es una mezcla de hijoputismo y troleo.

Pero la cosa está cambiando. La clave no es la plataforma, es la inteligencia colectiva.

Has prometido a la peña que unos estudios le llevarían a un futuro mejor. Has roto ese futuro.
Ahora tienes millones de tipos formados, frustrados, cabreados e imprevisibles, encerrados en sus casas sin nada mejor que hacer que aprender a cómo vengarse. Esto es lo que está rompiendo la asimetría.


----------



## Neo_86 (31 Ene 2021)

Y todo desde la doritocueva de casapapis...


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Veamos... conste que estoy leyendo el hilo desde donde lo dejé y voy muchas páginas atrás. Quizás lo que comente aquí ya lo hayan dicho (perdón por eso).
> 
> Creo que no terminan de entender la razón -y hasta ventaja- de que existan los "cortos".
> 
> ...



Lo primero gracias por la explicación. No por mí personalmente que ya llevo tiempo en esto y se de lo que van los cortos pero este tipo de explicaciones dan calidad al hilo.

En teoría tienes razón. Como diría Homer Simpson, en teoría hasta el comunismo funciona  

¿Cúantos ejemplos de empresas (medianas, no hablo de Googles ni Amazons) conoces que podían haber sido viables pero un fondo las atacó con cortos y se fueron al carajo? Si hasta se intentó con el grupo Volkswagen no hace mucho. No llamó tanto la atención porque eran leones contra leones pero eso fue un ataque en toda regla.

Los cortos están muy bien cuando son usados "con responsabilidad" para cubrir posibles pérdidas, pero estos cabrones los usan como armas de destrucción masiva.

Sí que habría compradores sin llegar a $0. Una empresa mínimamente viable o incluso quebrada pero con activos que liquidar no vale $0. Al final se alcanza un punto de equilibrio. Los cortos desvirtúan completamente el mercado y la economía real porque hacen que se gane mucho más dinero quebrando una empresa viable y mandando a la gente al paro que reestructurándola y salvando su actividad económica.

No digo que haya que prohibir los cortos, pero sí regularlos para evitar estas putadas.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Jodo si existe.
> 
> De hecho Robinhood es un intento bastante exitoso de aprovechar dicha asimetria de la información por parte de los que están dentro si ves de que va la vaina.
> 
> ...



Creo que no entendemos lo mismo por asimetría, pero te leo y creo que en el fondo tenemos la misma opinión de que robinhood son las cartas marcadas


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

DaniElTirado dijo:


> En derivados Cfds que multiplican x 500 cada 1% de subida. Es entrar y salir, flash. Puedes perder en contado pero gana mucho más en derivados.



Por favor cuidado con estos "consejos" que nos leen niños 
Un CFD con apalancamiento x500% en manos de una gacela. ¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Maxos (31 Ene 2021)

No solo eso, que el modo de ponerlo en jaque es simplemente por el hecho de comprar una acción, sin hacer nada raro.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> más





Gurney dijo:


>



jajaja... ¡qué risas! se están desangrando poco a poco a medida que han ido recomprando acciones a una media calculo de 120-300$ los últimos días en los diversos picotazos de bajadas... lo cual acentúa más las subidas 







https://preview.redd.it/h9o4bl8rkle61.gif?format=mp4&s=f72d1bc7dfa9d07c389bf718c90f7bffbf0195cc


----------



## dalmore_12y (31 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Jojojo metiendo miedo
> 
> Goldman Warns If The Short Squeeze Continues, The Entire Market Could Crash



Más q metiendo miedo, arengando a retards, apes y medio mundo


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Deepltranslate:
> 
> La verdadera razón por la que Wall Street está aterrorizado por la situación de la GME
> Discusión
> ...




¡Esto es ORO! Si alguno se ha saltado este post por favor que vuelva y le de un zanks a @Lego.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (31 Ene 2021)

¿No creéis que "terrorismo financiero" tiene gancho? "Unos terroristas siembran el pánico en Wall Street" da para paja bloombergiana.


----------



## Maxos (31 Ene 2021)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Más q metiendo miedo, arengando a retards, apes y medio mundo



Viven en su burbuja, no se dan cuenta que la gente queremos sangre en Wall Street, ellos lo hicieron en 2008 y pagamos nosotros, es hora que paguen ellos. Nosotros ya estamos arruinados.


----------



## Indignado (31 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Deepltranslate:
> 
> La verdadera razón por la que Wall Street está aterrorizado por la situación de la GME
> Discusión
> ...



@marvinhess adjunta esta información al inicio del hilo que se va a perder


----------



## marvinhess (31 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> @marvinhess adjunta esta información al inicio del hilo que se va a perder



Gracias, lo actualizo en cuanto pueda que no estoy por casa y es algo incómodo desde el teléfono para que quede bien el formato.


----------



## Ricardiano (31 Ene 2021)

DaniElTirado dijo:


> En derivados Cfds que multiplican x 500 cada 1% de subida. Es entrar y salir, flash. Puedes perder en contado pero gana mucho más en derivados.



A ver, que hay gente que os puede leer y meterse en cosas que le pueden llevar a la ruina. Por mucho que entres y salgas en flash, si baja...sales en flash pero con unas pérdidas que filipas.

El apalancamiento para los que saben lo que hacen. Y aún así, con mucho cuidado.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

Deepl translate:

Cualquiera que tenga FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out), POR FAVOR LEA
Discusión

LAS MATEMÁTICAS ESTÁN DE NUESTRO LADO, EL SISTEMA NO.

Si la semana pasada demostró algo, es que el sistema puede decidir cuándo quiere jodernos -y al mercado libre-. Esto tiene todos los ingredientes para ser un evento único en la vida. Cuando todo esté dicho y hecho, todos deberíamos ser extremadamente más ricos de lo que éramos en diciembre.

SIN EMBARGO, ESTO NO SIGNIFICA QUE HAYA QUE GASTAR EL DINERO QUE NO SE PUEDE PERMITIR PERDER.

Ahora nos encontramos en un territorio completamente desconocido. No tenemos ni idea de lo que pasará a partir de ahora. Las matemáticas dicen que deberíamos ver MOASS. Pero eso no significa que pongas un dinero que te impida pagar el alquiler, la comida o cualquier otra necesidad básica para ti o tu familia.

TU SALUD Y BIENESTAR SON LO PRIMERO.

Tampoco quieres ponerte en una posición en la que estés constantemente revisando los gráficos, asustado con las palmas sudorosas cada vez que veas una caída del 5%, una caída del 10%, o como vimos a principios de esta semana, una caída de más del 60%. Esto le hará tener FUD (Miedo, Incertidumbre, Duda) y mano de papel. Esto le causará una pérdida.

LAS PÉRDIDAS SÓLO SE MATERIALIZAN CUANDO USTED VENDE.

Así que, por favor, NO gaste dinero que no tiene. NO pidas préstamos o deudas CC sólo para poner más. Si juegas inteligentemente con todos los demás, sólo se tomarán decisiones inteligentes, y pase lo que pase, podrás salir contento.

Mantente seguro y mantente inteligente.

10K en GME. MANTENIENDO.

34 @ 320

INVIERTE CON FIDELITY O VANGUARD BTW. ESTÁN CON NOSOTROS.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

365 dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> ¿Y entonces por qué sonrien los chinos y no los de JPM? Si tan socios son deberian de estar sonriendo todos los asociados y no solo una parte de esa "sociedad".
> Los chinos quizas necesitasen el brazo ejecutor en los meses preconfinamientos. Yo creo que en estos meses de confinamientos que vivimos, los chinos no necesitan a nadie ya y le sobran los socios.



De verdad, haztelo mirar. Lo tuyo con los chinos es de traca.

JPM cumple órdenes de los putos chinos, las ejecuta, como un soldado raso cumple las órdenes de su mando. Se podría decir que es su puto broker. Lo entiendes, porque hasta aquí es sencillo. Y las órdenes del alto mando chino no eran ganar dinero. Las órdenes no eran sujetar el precio para joder a los metaleros. Sujetan el precio porque los chinos necesitan la plata para su industria en primer lugar. Y dándote la razón en que han estudiado la puta vorágine de mercado que tenemos, lo han usado a su favor. Algo parecido a lo que han hecho los WSB.

Así que, sencillito, JPM ha sido el banco/broker que se ha encargado durante muchísimos años (no se a cuento de qué sacas el puto virus y los putos socios) de, cursadas las órdenes, solicitar las entregas en físico. De esta manera, tienen una posición dominante en un mercado estratégico que, sin duda, les otorga o les puede otorgar una ventaja geopolítica.

Así que, ni puto virus, ni putos socios, ni nada de nada. Explotan una "deficiencia" del sistema y acapararon metales durante muchísimos años.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Cómo os complicáis...

gme stock - Buscar con Google




Para ver la evolución en tiempo real no será lo mejor, pero para hacerse una idea general es muy cómodo.


----------



## Red Star (31 Ene 2021)

Estoy intuyendo que esta movida va a provocar un cataclismo financiero como no hemos vivido en nuestras vidas. Un jodido apocalipsis. Lo del 2008 va a parecer una broma al lado de esto. El Gran Guano está cerca hamijos, El Gran Guano ya está aquí...


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 560015
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un post con mucho sentido común pero en la línea de "ya vale". Otro "buen consejo" envenenado.

Por mucho que el enemigo de mi enemigo sea mi amigo, ¿invertir con Fidelity o Vanguard? Hoy no, mañaaaaaana.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

Quitando que el chaval que escribe no sabe la diferencia entre acciones y opciones. Y no acaba de entender el funcionamiento, en general, de los derivados.


----------



## 365 (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> De verdad, haztelo mirar. Lo tuyo con los chinos es de traca.
> JPM cumple órdenes de los putos chinos, las ejecuta, como un soldado raso cumple las órdenes de su mando. Se podría decir que es su puto broker. Lo entiendes, porque hasta aquí es sencillo. Y las órdenes del alto mando chino no eran ganar dinero. Las órdenes no eran sujetar el precio para joder a los metaleros. Sujetan el precio porque los chinos necesitan la plata para su industria en primer lugar. Y dándote la razón en que han estudiado la puta vorágine de mercado que tenemos, lo han usado a su favor. Algo parecido a lo que han hecho los WSB.
> Así que, sencillito, JPM ha sido el banco/broker que se ha encargado durante muchísimos años (no se a cuento de qué sacas el puto virus y los putos socios) de, cursadas las órdenes, solicitar las entregas en físico. De esta manera, tienen una posición dominante en un mercado estratégico que, sin duda, les otorga o les puede otorgar una ventaja geopolítica.
> Así que, ni puto virus, ni putos socios, ni nada de nada. Explotan una "deficiencia" del sistema y acapararon metales durante muchísimos años.



Pues por eso mismo quizas les interese a los chinos en este momento que la plata suba de forma desorbitada. Tienen más plata que nadie y les bastaria con fijar un precio "industrial" para atender a su demanda interna industrial y vender los excedentes de forma controlada, en el exterior, a un precio diez o veinte veces superior de lo que los han comprado.
No sé si son los chinos los que más plata tienen del mundo, pero andarán cerca.

A mi los chinos me importan un pimiento. Solo voy constatando como evoluciona el juego del poderio global.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Un post con mucho sentido común pero en la línea de "ya vale". Otro "buen consejo" envenenado.
> 
> Por mucho que el enemigo de mi enemigo sea mi amigo, ¿invertir con Fidelity o Vanguard? Hoy no, mañaaaaaana.



Es irónico. No es que inviertan con ellos, ni estén con ellos. Pero gracias a ellos, a los WSB, tanto Vanguard como Fidelity pueden salir hinchados. Estos WSB les van a llenar los bolsillos aún más de lo que ya los tienen llenos.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

365 dijo:


> Pues por eso mismo quizas les interese a los chinos en este momento que la plata suba de forma desorbitada. Tienen más plata que nadie y les bastaria con fijar un precio "industrial" para atender a su demanda interna industrial y vender los excedentes de forma controlada, en el exterior, a un precio diez o veinte veces superior de lo que los han comprado.
> No sé si son los chinos los que más plata tienen del mundo, pero andarán cerca.
> 
> A mi los chinos me importan un pimiento. Solo voy constatando como evoluciona el juego del poderio global.



No funciona así, salvo que quieran iniciar un conflicto mundial.

Edito para ampliar: Lo que yo creo es que para China es una ventana de oportunidad, si es que es cierto que logran disparar la plata, de obtener una posición mejor en un sistema de pagos que puede estar saltando por los aires. Son los que han hecho acopio de metal y son los que llevan más avanzado su proyecto de moneda digital. Ellos podrían ser los primeros en lanzar una moneda digital con respaldo en oro/plata y eso sería un cambio de paradigma. Desde el estrecho punto de vista occidental, quizás no. Pero es que el mundo es mucho más que Europa y los Usanos. Y ese adelantar por la derecha a los demás..... pues lo dicho, una oportunidad única sin tener que debatir en cumbres los repartos o debatiendo con la sartén por el mango.

Dicho lo anterior, hay un montón de "y si" que se tienen que dar para que eso ocurra.


----------



## Red Star (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## CaraCortada (31 Ene 2021)

Llevo todo el finde leyendo el hilo y por fin llego al final. Solo quiero decir una cosa: no pasará nada y lo sabeis. Nunca falla, aunque esta vez podría ser diferente.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Estoy intuyendo que esta movida va a provocar un cataclismo financiero como no hemos vivido en nuestras vidas. Un jodido apocalipsis. Lo del 2008 va a parecer una broma al lado de esto. El Gran Guano está cerca hamijos, El Gran Guano ya está aquí...



¡¡Que no hombre que no!!. Nadie sabe lo que va a ocurrir, es una situación sin precedentes pero no es capaz de tirar un sistema, no os pongais histéricos. Atacar la plata si podría hacerlo.

Como quiera que sea una de las consecuencias es que se ha descubierto es la fragilidad del monstruo que se comía tu merienda ganándotela con las cartas marcadas. Esto debería socavar la confianza de todas las gacelas en los broker y provocar una desinversión masiva, pero ni siquiera creo que llegue a eso.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Tenia cuenta en degiro, parece que olo eran las ordenes a mercado las que limitaban, no lo se pero no me dejaba comprar



Con degiro se puede comprar GME, pero solo con límite de precio (creo que se llama así, tienes que especificar el máximo que estás dispuesto a pagar).


----------



## 365 (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No funciona así, salvo que quieran iniciar un conflicto mundial.



Hace 4 semanas.
"Sin temor a la muerte": Xi Jinping ordena al Ejército chino que esté listo para la guerra "en cualquier momento"

Antes de ayer.
"La independencia de Taiwán significaría la guerra": la inusual y agresiva advertencia de China - BBC News Mundo


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Es irónico. No es que inviertan con ellos, ni estén con ellos. Pero gracias a ellos, a los WSB, tanto Vanguard como Fidelity pueden salir hinchados. Estos WSB les van a llenar los bolsillos aún más de lo que ya los tienen llenos.



No leo la ironía (igual viene de post anteriores y en el contexto está claro que es irónico pero leyendo sólo ese post no lo parece). A mí me parece un consejo muy envenenado para conseguir que los retarded vuelvan al sentido común. Precisamente lo que está provocando esta situación es que los retarded no tienen ni quieren tener sentido común, quieren hacerse una alfombra con la piel del león aunque pierdan un brazo matándolo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Un post con mucho sentido común pero en la línea de "ya vale". Otro "buen consejo" envenenado.
> 
> Por mucho que el enemigo de mi enemigo sea mi amigo, ¿invertir con Fidelity o Vanguard? Hoy no, mañaaaaaana.



Fidelity o Vanguard no tienen nada que ver con los hedge que están shorteando. Son animales financieros muy diferentes. Por eso el post dice que son sus amigos. La estrategia de inversión de un mutual no tiene nada que ver con la de un hedge. Por eso lo dice. Y estoy de acuerdo con el autor del post en este contexto.


----------



## poppom (31 Ene 2021)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Llevo todo el finde leyendo el hilo y por fin llego al final. Solo quiero decir una cosa: no pasará nada y lo sabeis. Nunca falla, aunque esta vez podría ser diferente.



Por curiosidad. Que consideras no pasará nada?
Si desaparece la bazofia de broker RH y cae algún que otro fondo me daría por satisfecho.
Los grandes fondos y bancos no pueden perder porque controlan la impresora. Como en 2008 si la cosa se pone fea dejas caer un LB y un AIG pero rescatas al resto imprimiendo.
El coronavirus fue un verdadero cisne negro que podía haber desatado la retirada masiva de depósitos pero se imprimió y tenemos la bolsa en máximos históricos. 
Este tema me alegra porque hay personas que están despertando.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

this.

Seguro que los arquitectos del "Big Reset" y los apóstoles de la "Agenda2030" (son los mismos) llevan días pensando cómo aprovechar este evento para acelerar sus planes. Como con el virus (si es que la pandemis no ha sido provocada intencionadamente, cosa que nunca sabremos con certeza).

La lógica es simple: Cuando un sistema (en este caso, EL sistema, el Grand Chessboard nada menos) está en fase de mutación ylas costuras se tensionan porque hay placas tectónicas que tienen que desplazarse, lo único que impide el movimiento es el "rozamiento". Que las cosas, las mentalidades, las costumbres, las jerarquías, tienden a quedarse donde están. No olvidemos que la primera misión de un sistema es perpetuarse.. Un evento como el Covid, o como este ataque, funcionan como reventadores de resistencias. Si se producen cuando hay tensión, de repente provocan grandes movimientos.

Por ejemplo. Después de llover, edebajo de un árbol las gotas van cayendo al suelo poco a poco, porque su delizamiento por las hojas tiene rozamiento, y el agua tiene propiedades físicas de tensión superficial, etc etc que se resiten a la tensión (la gravedad). Al fianl caerán, sin duda, pero es un proceso lento y muchas se evaporan antes. Salvo que le des una simple patada al tronco del árbol o un manotazo en la rama, y entonces te cae encima en tres segundos todo el agua que, sin esa patada, habría tardado una hora en caer. Y *no porque la patada o manotazo vayan a tumbar el árbol, ni mucho menos. Qué va. Una vibración de medio segundo es suficiente.*

Pues eso. Salga este golpe a WallSt. más o menos doloroso, estoy seguro de que la preocupación de los grandes actores mundiales ahora mismo no es tanto "cómo recuperarnos del golpe" sino "cómo hacer que este golpe, aunque me duela, al final empuje en la dirección que yo quiero".

"La narrativa" nos dará pistas.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> No leo la ironía (igual viene de post anteriores y en el contexto está claro que es irónico pero leyendo sólo ese post no lo parece). A mí me parece un consejo muy envenenado para conseguir que los retarded vuelvan al sentido común. Precisamente lo que está provocando esta situación es que los retarded no tienen ni quieren tener sentido común, quieren hacerse una alfombra con la piel del león aunque pierdan un brazo matándolo.



El problema es que se hacen una alfombra con un gatito, y entre medias han engordado los leones de verdad.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El problema es que se hacen una alfombra con un gatito, y entre medias han engordado los leones de verdad.



Lo peor es que ni siquiera veremos a los gatitos saltar del rascacielos. Ya tendrán ellos las espaldas cubiertas en algún paraíso fiscal.


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El problema es que se hacen una alfombra con un gatito, y entre medias han engordado los leones de verdad.



Llamar a Melvin "gatito" con 12.500 millones en activos y teniendo por detrás a Citadel y Point72 se me hace un poco pequeño


----------



## Kluster (31 Ene 2021)

¿Alguien usa Clicktrade? ¿Sabéis como va el tema de hacienda? ¿Envían ellos todo y luego sólo tienes que revisar el borrador y ya está?


----------



## Maxos (31 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Alguien usa Clicktrade? ¿Sabéis como va el tema de hacienda? ¿Envían ellos todo y luego sólo tienes que revisar el borrador y ya está?



Cualquier broker español, como es el caso de Clicktrade, envía la información a hacienda.
Eso sí, siempre debes comprobar que es correcta.


----------



## Poseidón (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Insisto:
> 
> 1 Kilo Coin Bar | Silver | StoneX | coininvest
> 
> La chica que atiende en español es muy maja.



Y eso como te lo traen a casa? Ni que fuera un libro...


----------



## Kluster (31 Ene 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Cualquier broker español, como es el caso de Clicktrade, envía la información a hacienda.
> Eso sí, siempre debes comprobar que es correcta.



Perfecto, gracias.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Yo creo que es una distracción de Melvin.



Y parece que se confirma...

Este enlace de 2014 básicamente predijo todo lo que están haciendo.
Anatomy Of A Short Attack

Lo he encontrado en WSB


----------



## Planeta Langostini (31 Ene 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Por curiosidad. Que consideras no pasará nada?
> Si desaparece la bazofia de broker RH y cae algún que otro fondo me daría por satisfecho.
> *Los grandes fondos y bancos no pueden perder porque controlan la impresora. *Como en 2008 si la cosa se pone fea dejas caer un LB y un AIG pero rescatas al resto imprimiendo.
> El coronavirus fue un verdadero cisne negro que podía haber desatado la retirada masiva de depósitos pero se imprimió y tenemos la bolsa en máximos históricos.
> Este tema me alegra porque hay personas que están despertando.



¿Entonces de qué ha servido arruinar un fondo de tercera? 







Te lo voy a decir, de lo que ha servido es para arruinar a una pareja exitosa solo para satisfacer el virus del izquierdismo. Ahora que los ven arruinados, se sienten felices y se montan cualquier milonga comunistoide para justificarlo, que si esto es el principio, que si el pueblo, que si tal pascual.

No tío, si quieres liarla te vas donde la impresora y la lías bien, esto es simplemente una operación bajista a un fondo bajista, especulación. 

Lo que es de retrasa es "creer formar parte algo" que ha consistido en darle la pequeña fortuna de unos judíos aseados y simpáticos a un cagaplayas asqueroso, y a fondos top3, que son los que se van a anotar el tanto. Vamos, toda una gesta, sí.


----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No es exactamente eso lo que ocurre
> 
> Cuando existe hiperinflación lo que sucede es que se vuelve al trueque primordialmente. Tu me das 5 conejos y yo te doy 10 litros de leche. El oro y la plata son el salvoconducto para escapar del escenario, incluso para sobrepasar el primer acto de la función. En modo alguno hacen que llegues a ver el final de la obra.





Tolagu dijo:


> No es exactamente eso lo que ocurre porque el desabastecimiento arrasa.





En serio, la hiperinflación es un problema para encontrar productos si solo tienes acceso a la moneda devaluada. En Argentina llevan una inflación acumulada desde 1969 de más del 3.000.000%. ¿Supone un problema si tienes que usar la moneda local? Por supuesto, pero para los que disponían de dólares no había problemas de abastecimiento. ¿Cuando han aparecido problemas de abastecimiento? Cuando han implementado políticas para controlar los precios, eso es lo que ha provocado el desabastecimiento. La plata sería el equivalente al dólar en este caso, la moneda que no pierde capacidad de compra si caen el dólar y el euro.

Ese escenario en el que se vuelve al trueque y hay que comprar un salvoconducto para huir no es hiperinflación. Estás hablando de una dictadura comunista, el Mad Max o alguna catastrofe de ese tipo.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

Planeta Langostini dijo:


> ¿Entonces de qué ha servido arruinar un fondo de tercera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, estoy seguro que esos tienen el riñón mejor cubierto que todos los foreros del hilo juntos. Y siempre estará cerca de la impresora, ingresos de siete u ocho cifras no le van a faltar.

Además es que, por esa lógica, no deberíamos pedir la dimisión de Sánchez aunque en un año esto pareza Somalia. Se quedaría sin sus ingresos como presidente, y tampoco hay que ser malos por que sí.


----------



## frankie83 (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Correcto. Pero es que vas a tener que cambiar tu oro por algo para comprar el pan. Y el dólar no valdría. Ni el euro. Ni ninguna fiat. Ahora saldrá la legión de bitcoñéros diciendo gilipolladas. Coño, es que estamos hartos de decir que los metales son la referencia de valor contra le que todo se mide porque el sistema fiat ha colapsado. Y entonces, de golpe y porrazo, el oro y la plata reflejan su valor real. Hasta ahí todo correcto. Y con qué producimos los intercambios, y no me digas que contra dólares porque el dólar ha explotado en ese escenario.
> 
> No van a dejar que eso ocurra. Punto. La plata se irá a un nivel "razonable" digamos que de confort. Si se desmanda y por ende el oro también los van a masacrar. No se cómo. Posiblemente mediante prohibiciones o cambiando las reglas de juego.
> 
> Lo que estoy convencido es que este evento puede acelerar los cambios monetarios que llevamos viendo necesarios desde hace mucho. Yo creo que la única solución serían las divisas digitales con respaldo real en oro.





anonimocobarde dijo:


> Y yo lo que pido es que alguien me explique qué propiedad intrínseca hace que sea tan seguro.



Es muy pesado, hay poco y es onatacable por los ácidos. Si te parece poco..


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (31 Ene 2021)

Bueno, ya tengo la cuenta trading de Revolut, acabo de meterme también en GME, me da igual palmar la pasta, sólo con tal de joder (véase mi nick). He entrado con casi 1 acción, la orden se efectuará en cuanto abra el mercado.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Planeta Langostini dijo:


> ¿Entonces de qué ha servido arruinar un fondo de tercera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡Es el mercado, amigo!!


----------



## frankie83 (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Alguna recomendación sobre QUÉ comprar? Por ejemplo en Andorrano cuanto más grande es el lingote más barato sale al peso, lo que es normal porque un lingote de kg no es muy práctico. Pero tienen granalla más barata al peso que el lingote grande. Supongo que tendrá alguna desventaja... Pero en teoría es plata igual.



No lingotes 
Si monedas


----------



## jorgitonew (31 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Un post con mucho sentido común pero en la línea de "ya vale". Otro "buen consejo" envenenado.
> 
> Por mucho que el enemigo de mi enemigo sea mi amigo, ¿invertir con Fidelity o Vanguard? Hoy no, mañaaaaaana.



Si a alguien ha hecho rico fidelity y vanguard ha sido a los minoristas. Gracias a ellos tenemos todos los etf indexados con comisiones ridículas que permiten a la gente de la calle ahorrar


----------



## amigos895 (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Red Star (31 Ene 2021)

Counterfeiting Stock - Explaining illegal naked shorting and stock manipulation


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Bueno, ya tengo la cuenta trading de Revolut, acabo de meterme también en GME, me da igual palmar la pasta, sólo con tal de joder (véase mi nick). He entrado con casi 1 acción, la orden se efectuará en cuanto abra el mercado.



Cuidado con esto porque tu orden se ejecuta "por orden". Imagina que has metido $200 pero en la apertura del mercado hay un gap alcista brutal y la acción se pone nada más abrir la sesión en $600. Con tus $200 compras 1/3 de acción. 

En ese mometo se ejecutan un montón de órdenes de venta que hacen que el precio caiga en pocos minutos a $300. Tienes tu mismo 1/3 de acción pero acabas de palmar $100 en pocos minutos.

Ya se que esta historia no va de ganar o perder, pero para los que no estén muy puestos en bola mucho ciudado con las órdenes en horario de cierre de mercado que te puedes pegar hostias muy gordas. Mejor operar con el mercado abierto cuando ves en tiempo más o menos real lo que está pasando.


----------



## ¿Qué? (31 Ene 2021)

Va a haber mucha sangre mañana.


----------



## CaraCortada (31 Ene 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Por curiosidad. Que consideras no pasará nada?
> Si desaparece la bazofia de broker RH y cae algún que otro fondo me daría por satisfecho.
> Los grandes fondos y bancos no pueden perder porque controlan la impresora. Como en 2008 si la cosa se pone fea dejas caer un LB y un AIG pero rescatas al resto imprimiendo.
> El coronavirus fue un verdadero cisne negro que podía haber desatado la retirada masiva de depósitos pero se imprimió y tenemos la bolsa en máximos históricos.
> Este tema me alegra porque hay personas que están despertando.



Tu mismo lo has dicho: algun que otro broker o fondo que va al garete y otros que se quedan tocados una temporada como cuando Leman pero nada relevante desde la optica burbujista que haga tambalearse a largo plazo al tinglado que les impida seguir haciendo lo de siempre.


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Si a alguien ha hecho rico fidelity y vanguard ha sido a los minoristas. Gracias a ellos tenemos todos los etf indexados con comisiones ridículas que permiten a la gente de la calle ahorrar



Ya. Unos santos varones. También Robinhood permitía operar sin comisiones.

El tema de los ETFs da para otro hilo. No empiezo por no desviar la atención del tema principal pero a mí dame acciones de verdad y poco más (ni CFD, ni ETFs, ni operaciones binarias, ni derivados ni otras leches). Y cortos sólo para limitar pérdidas cuando te pones largo. 

Dicho desde mi limitadísima experiencia en bolsa.


----------



## kikepm (31 Ene 2021)

Por si no se ha comentado en las tropecientas páginas del hilo, que imagino que si:

De lo que trata todo esto no es solo de que un montón de traders arriesguen su dinero para apostar en largo por algunas empresas o en acciones mineras, ETFs o plata física. Esto es algo totalmente secundario. Estas personas se están jugando su dinero, y pueden palmar pasta. Hasta aquí, nada que no ocurra habitualmente.

La cuestión es que los traders minoristas están apostando por activos cuya valoración es errónea (tal y como ocurría exactamente en la película Big Short sobre el mercado inmobiliario en 2006). Los grandes especuladores participan, por intereses que van más allá de la pura especulación, de estos errores de valoración, por lo que si los minoristas tienen razón, se producirá un trasvase de rentas de aquellos a estos.

En todo caso, el establishmente podrá proveer de liquidez y salir al rescate de los de siempre con miles de millones de nuevos dólares/euros.

Ningún liberal puede estar en contra de esta acción colectiva protagonizada por cientos de miles o millones de individuos. La manipulación es la que el gran gobierno provee, no el que millones identifiquen correctamente una mala valoración y se aprovechen de información que es del común conocimiento y lleva años publicada.


Si la plata sube como la espuma, muchos van a hacerse de oro


----------



## poppom (31 Ene 2021)

Si la cosa se pone fea prohibirán la tenencia de plata. 
Se pone interesante esto.

De todas formas, de los 7 M de usuarios de WSB pocos habla de SLV. 
De los nuevos usuarios habrá gente que honestamente like the stock pero se lee spam de BB y NOK que hace sospechar de agentes del enemigo. Si el capital no se hubiese divido en estas hubiesen provocado el SS sobradamente.


----------



## amigos895 (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Bafumat (31 Ene 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Si la cosa se pone fea prohibirán la tenencia de plata.
> Se pone interesante esto.
> 
> De todas formas, de los 7 M de usuarios de WSB pocos habla de SLV.
> De los nuevos usuarios habrá gente que honestamente like the stock pero se lee spam de BB y NOK que hace sospechar de agentes del enemigo. Si el capital no se hubiese divido en estas hubiesen provocado el SS sobradamente.



Es que hay mucho bot hablando de AMC, BB, NOK y la plata, y ya estan pidiendo en WSB que por favor que la gente no se distraiga, que la banana es GME y todos los monos tienen que ir a por bananas y guardarlas


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

Hablando de hiperinflación, dinero FIAT y demás, abro hilo nuevo para no desviar la atención de este hilo.

Para los que no acaban de visualizar la cantidad de dinero creado de la nada (no respaldado por ningún tipo de activo) que hay en el mundo.

Si a los burbujos les interesa este tema debatimos allí.

Economía: - Dinero real vs dinero total en el mundo.. representación gráfica



Spoiler


----------



## Desencantado (31 Ene 2021)

Ayer ví Malas Noticias (Too Big to Fail) en HBO. Me encantó.

Para los que estuvimos por aquí durante el crash del 2008 (madre mía si ha llovido), ponerle relato y cara a todo aquello es muy interesante.

Quién me iba a decir a mí que Paulson parecía una buena persona y todo!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ene 2021)

Los osos están todos histéricos, ya no saben que hacer para tirar el precio de las acciones....
¿Quién acabará desangrándose cuando estalle la burbuja de GameStop?
...mañana será un día muy interesante.


----------



## gatosaurio (31 Ene 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Es que hay mucho bot hablando de AMC, BB, NOK y la plata, y ya estan pidiendo en WSB que por favor que la gente no se distraiga, que la banana es GME y todos los monos tienen que ir a por bananas y guardarlas



Extacto. Para muestra este hilo, que durante varias páginas ha derivado en ver como sacar tajada de comprar plata.
Sería muy simbólico que se traicionara la jugada con $GME "por treinta monedas de plata"


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Counterfeiting Stock - Explaining illegal naked shorting and stock manipulation



Denso pero muy bueno. Se resume en:







Pero si este gráfico es verdad, el mercado en conjunto estaría muy infravalorado. Y la teoría del "everything bubble" dice que al revés, que hay un burbujón brutal en la bolsa americana.


----------



## Shrek (31 Ene 2021)

*HOLD HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA*
*
*
*HOLD*


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (31 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Cuidado con esto porque tu orden se ejecuta "por orden". Imagina que has metido $200 pero en la apertura del mercado hay un gap alcista brutal y la acción se pone nada más abrir la sesión en $600. Con tus $200 compras 1/3 de acción.
> 
> En ese mometo se ejecutan un montón de órdenes de venta que hacen que el precio caiga en pocos minutos a $300. Tienes tu mismo 1/3 de acción pero acabas de palmar $100 en pocos minutos.
> 
> Ya se que esta historia no va de ganar o perder, pero para los que no estén muy puestos en bola mucho ciudado con las órdenes en horario de cierre de mercado que te puedes pegar hostias muy gordas. Mejor operar con el mercado abierto cuando ves en tiempo más o menos real lo que está pasando.



Sí, lo se, pero yo sólo lo hago "for the lulz".


----------



## Bafumat (31 Ene 2021)

Nadie sabe que va a pasar pero lo mas probable es que sufra varios ataques y puedas comprar en una de esas bajadas.

Pero no soy analista financiero por las mañanas me dedico a lamer ventanas


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Sí, lo se, pero yo sólo lo hago "for the lulz".



Como al resto que os habéis metido..


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Ya. Unos santos varones. También Robinhood permitía operar sin comisiones.
> 
> El tema de los ETFs da para otro hilo. No empiezo por no desviar la atención del tema principal pero a mí dame acciones de verdad y poco más (ni CFD, ni ETFs, ni operaciones binarias, ni derivados ni otras leches). Y cortos sólo para limitar pérdidas cuando te pones largo.
> 
> Dicho desde mi limitadísima experiencia en bolsa.



Es que una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra. Robinhood opera sin comisiones de la misma manera que operan muchas bigtech en donde sus clientes son en realidad su producto. La inexistencia de comisiones es simplemente un gancho para llenar el corral de gallinas para poder recoger los huevos.
Los Vanguard y similares son otra historia, sus bajas comisiones son simplemente el reflejo de un modelo sencillisimo como son los índex funds. Aquí no hay mucha historia, y de hecho, son intrínsecamente estabilizadores. No soy precisamente ningún defensor de wall street y sus tejemanejes, pero este tipo de fondos y los etfs me parecen un producto razonable y adecuado para un inversor poco sofisticado.


----------



## poppom (31 Ene 2021)

No te engañes, la narrativa de hold y i like the stock es buena pero en el fondo reside la codicia.
Sin ese sentimiento de codicia, esto no se habría movilizado. 
Las acciones que tengo en GME son dinero perdido pero si se produce el SS no dudaré en sacarlo y será un tonto el último.
Sólo por los memes ha merecido la pena.
Esto se ha podido hacer por la irresponsabilidad del fondo pero no es un evento fácilmente replicable. No se puede hacer con cualquier acción porque tienen volúmenes mucho mayores y menos cortos.
Para dañar al sistema hay que ir a la base del mismo, el Fiat. Si la gente quiere sangre debería informarse antes de que dañar a Melvin o citadel sería como matar a un coronel, dañas al ejército pero sigue habiendo generales y la estructura del ejército puede poner un sustituto rápidamente.
Si después de está acción van a por otra será un cambiarlo todo para que cambie nada. Una primavera árabe. Para hacer una revolución hay que ir contra los cimientos del sistema pero eso puede significar mucho sufrimiento. Algunos son felices con sus vidas de mierda y prefieren arrastrar sus cadenas.


----------



## gatosaurio (31 Ene 2021)

poppom dijo:


> No te engañes, la narrativa de hold y i like the stock es buena pero en el fondo reside la codicia.
> Sin ese sentimiento de codicia, esto no se habría movilizado.
> Las acciones que tengo en GME son dinero perdido pero si se produce el SS no dudaré en sacarlo y será un tonto el último.
> Sólo por los memes ha merecido la pena.
> ...



Vaya por delante que creo que en el fondo tienes razón, pero estos retards son los únicos que han hecho algo, por pequeño que vaya a ser, contra el establishment financiero especulativo desde 2008. Lo hayan hecho por casualidad, codicia, suerte, temeridad, ignorancia o "for the lulz", el caso es que lo han hecho.
Ni el gobierno, ni los organismos internacionales, ni los inversores avezados, ni la gente enterada, ni nadie más ha hecho absolutamente nada. que siquiera molestara a los fondos especulativos hasta ahora.
Esto es como los trevijanistas que hablan de la abstención activa y demás técnicas de "alto nivel" para influir políticamente mientras otros están enmarronando en las calles con su mierda ideológica de baja estopa, pero oye, ahora tienen presupuesto pagado por todos, un vicepresidente y nos están jodiendo como si fueran mayoría.
Es muy fácil teorizar, pero a la hora de la verdad poca gente hace algo realmente y no hay que quitarles es mérito.


----------



## poppom (31 Ene 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Ayer ví Malas Noticias (Too Big to Fail) en HBO. Me encantó.
> 
> Para los que estuvimos por aquí durante el crash del 2008 (madre mía si ha llovido), ponerle relato y cara a todo aquello es muy interesante.
> 
> Quién me iba a decir a mí que Paulson parecía una buena persona y todo!



También la vi recomendada por un forero.
Me pareció burda propaganda aunque las caracterizaciones geniales.
La escena en la que se arrodilla directamente me pareció ridícula. No conseguí empatizar con Paulson, aunque mi sesgo de odio a la banca influyó.
Todos estaban en el ajo. Poner a la fed como tontitos no se lo traga nadie.
También me hizo gracia cuando el secretario habla de que si rescatan a los bancos acabarían como Japón, justo lo que ha pasado. 10 años después de la película siguen con tipos a 0 atrapados para siempre hasta que explote todo.


----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Deepltranslate:
> 
> La verdadera razón por la que Wall Street está aterrorizado por la situación de la GME
> Discusión
> ...





La firgen...


----------



## Politicoreal2 (31 Ene 2021)

Walstrert ya esta expropiada por biden hahhahaa expropiese hubiera sido mejor q hubieran tomado el capitolio y aver echado a estos rojos


----------



## Politicoreal2 (31 Ene 2021)

Q reddit son 4chaners hahahah reddit es para rojos hahahah


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Vaya por delante que creo que en el fondo tienes razón, pero estos retards son los únicos que han hecho algo, por pequeño que vaya a ser, contra el establishment financiero especulativo desde 2008. Lo hayan hecho por casualidad, codicia, suerte, temeridad, ignorancia o "for the lulz", el caso es que lo han hecho.






HOOOOOOODL


----------



## Shrek (31 Ene 2021)

Politicoreal2 dijo:


> Walstrert ya esta expropiada por biden hahhahaa expropiese hubiera sido mejor q hubieran tomado el capitolio y aver echado a estos rojos





Politicoreal2 dijo:


> Q reddit son 4chaners hahahah reddit es para rojos hahahah



No sé para qué partido político de mierda trabajarás (intuyo algunos), pero se nota que estás en la fase de becario. Te sugiero que perfecciones tu técnica para parcializar, ideologizar, politizar y en definitiva enmierdas temas. No eres sutil y además quien te lea se imagina a un ser al que se le cae la baba mientras teclea.

Toma ejemplos de compañeros, cada uno con su partido político de mierda y con un estilo propio, yo qué sé, Dabuti, impresionante, xicomalo, etc. Tienes de todos los ñordopartidos. Hazte apuntes y luego vuelves.

Ser CM cuesta, y aquí es donde vas a empezar a pagar. Con sudor.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> La firgen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yo solo lo he copipasteado porque no lo había visto por aquí. Acabo de ver que lo puse duplicado, ya he borrado uno.

Quién sabe si lo que se explica ahí es lo que obra detrás de los cortos contra GME. Si los ejemplos históricos que expone son reales (no sospecho que no lo sean pero no sabría comprobarlo), entonces sin duda es una posiblilidad muy a tener en cuenta. 

De confirmarse que hay millones de acciones falsas no sé si eso "tumbaría" Wall St. pero desde luego sería la demostración definitiva de que todo está tan podrido que para el 99% es mejor el guano total y recuperarse que seguir con semejante estructura parasitaria.

Y me lo tomo con mucha reserva porque la mitad o más de las veces que aparece un contenido o hipótesis de tantos megatones, al final resulta que es una mala interpretación de alguien que no sabe lo suficiente. En este caso, por ejemplo, que lo que el autor llama "acciones falsificadas" sea en realidad una mala lectura de una contabilidad compleja, pero que esa diplicidad sí que está contemplada y compensada en alguna otra parte del algoritmo. No sé si me explico. Como cuando un progre se indigna porque a alguien con pasta le devuelve hacienda en julio y te dice "joder, no sólo no paga impuestos, es que encima le damos dinero". Pues lo mismo pero sin desdender tanto.


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Lo que es seguro es que como mínimo ya han demostrado con hechos *algo que ya sabíamos pero que había que demostrar empíricamente*: la absoluta desconexión entre la economía financiera (manipulación absoluta) y la real.
> 
> Sólo por esto ya no hay posibilidad de que el movimiento de retards quede en nada.



Hombre!, si necesitas más pruebas *que las que dio Bernanke con los QE* (impresión masiva de dinero), es que ya tiene que venir la Virgen a mostrártelo. Todas las pruebas habidas y por haber (*manipulación, control, impresión, rotura de reglas, etc.*) se vieron en la crisis de las subprimes en 2008 (*mil veces mayor que esto dicho sea de paso*).


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2021)

Podrías leer el hilo. Por cortesía te respondo.

Esto es un *squeeze*, no un "pump&dump" convencional. Es una variante particular vinculada a tener agarrado de las pelotas a uno o más actores de contraparte que no pueden escaparse del redil sin dejar la sangre, la carne y los huesos en la salida.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Shrek dijo:


> Ser CM cuesta, y aquí es donde vas a empezar a pagar. Con sudor.



Por lo pronto se ha ganado un ignore guapo guapo.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

QUÉ NIVELAZO JODER!!


----------



## Neo_86 (31 Ene 2021)

Que ganas de que pase el domingo dios! ya llevo GME, pero ya he cargado unos cuantos dólares más, listos para mañana a las 15 30 hacer unas cuantas bajas...


----------



## COVID 8M (31 Ene 2021)

Burbuja lo ha vuelto a hacer. Ha sido chinchetear el hilo e irse al carajo progresivamente con tontos, troles y animadores que no hacían ninguna falta.


----------



## GOL (31 Ene 2021)

- SPROTT MONEY NO LONGER ACCEPTING ORDERS UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. -

KITCO IS DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

Instrucciones para recién llegados



DeepL translate:

PARA TODOS LOS QUE SE ACABAN DE UNIR A CAUSA DE $GME Y NO SABEN LO QUE ESTÁ PASANDO
Noticias

En primer lugar: 

Ahora, al grano.

Acabas de ser empujado a un fenómeno único en la vida. Ya es de dominio público que la pandemia de cólera ha incrementado la riqueza de los 10 principales multimillonarios del mundo en más de un 30% (alrededor de 1 billón de dólares) y que la crisis ha provocado la mayor transferencia de riqueza de los pobres a los ricos desde 2008. ¿Dónde guardan estos multimillonarios sus miles de millones? No, no en su cuenta de ahorros de JP Morgan. Su dinero está gestionado por bancos de inversión y fondos de cobertura. Estas mismas empresas (Citadel, Melvin, Viking, etc.) están ahora perdiendo miles de millones (alrededor de 70.000 millones de dólares hasta la semana pasada) intentando ponerse en corto con las empresas (beneficiarse de su fracaso). Todavía no han tenido éxito.

¿DÓNDE ENTRAMOS NOSOTROS EN TODO ESTO?

La razón por la que GameStop no ha bajado de precio a pesar de los esfuerzos de los hedgefunds es porque la mayoría de las acciones han sido compradas por inversores minoristas (el pequeño individuo - tú y yo) y los hedgefunds necesitan que las vendamos para poder comprar y gestionar sus posiciones cortas. Cuanto más tardemos en vender (y en comprar más), más demandarán estos fondos de cobertura las acciones, lo que hará subir el precio (y reducirá su posición corta).

¿LLEGA DEMASIADO TARDE A LA FIESTA?

La acción está en torno a los 300 dólares ahora mismo. El apretón de cortos aún no se ha producido. Es realista que la acción podría ir a 5000+ dólares por acción. Si el short squeeze de GME en proporción alcanzara los mismos niveles comparables que el squeeze de VW Porsche, las acciones de GME podrían alcanzar más de 30 mil dólares por acción.

Esta es nuestra oportunidad de revertir la transferencia de riqueza que ha tenido lugar debido a la pandemia (e incluso 2008), y también hacer una declaración de que los tiempos han cambiado y no vamos a tolerar que los multimillonarios se beneficien de la caída de las empresas y destruyan a los pequeños (15.000 personas se quedarán sin trabajo si los fondos de cobertura ganan y GameStop se hunde - eso es 15.000 personas que son potencialmente la única fuente de ingresos para una familia entera).

Cuando todo esté dicho y hecho, pregúntate: ¿de qué lado de la historia quieres haber estado?

¿QUÉ HACER?

COMPRAR. Cada acción que no posean los cobertores les hace perder más dinero y hace subir el precio. MANTENER. No pueden cubrirse si no vendemos. Esto también hará subir el precio. COMPRAR LA BAJA. La acción caerá, esto es natural y puede ser utilizado para entrar con un descuento. NO VENDAS CUANDO LLEGUEMOS A $1K+. Será tentador, pero te patearás a ti mismo cuando esté en $10k, $20k, $k+

Haz tu propia investigación, esto no es un consejo financiero, no soy un experto.

I. Sólo. Como. Las. Stock 

Edit- el short squeeze no* ha ocurrido todavía.

Edit 2- Chicos, en serio- los premios están muy bien pero gastar ese dinero donde cuenta .

Edit 3- para los que preguntan si es demasiado tarde para entrar y cuando salir.... No te gastes el dinero que arruina la vida.... Son gente muy poderosa con MUCHO que perder y múltiples mangas llenas de trucos- no se van a plegar sin luchar. (No es un consejo financiero).


----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


>




Muy buen aporte


----------



## jorgitonew (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 560151
> 
> 
> HOOOOOOODL



De que va la historia de los lulz??


----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

Red Star dijo:


>




Muy buen aporte


----------



## Piturco (31 Ene 2021)

Enhorabuena a todos por el hilo, estoy tan absorto por todo lo que está pasando y que además lo estamos viendo en directo que no doy crédito. De hecho, creo que me voy a pasar de mero espectador a activista.

Me gustaría comprar una acción de GME pero como nunca he comprado en bolsa no tengo ninguna cuanta abierta. Me podríais recomendar, por favor, alguna app que sirva para comprar acciones? Me iba a descargar Fidelity pero veo que solo opera con estadounidenses. 

Muchas gracias a todos y os sigo leyendo con interés


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> De que va la historia de los lulz??



Pues empezó como LOL, laugh out loudly (reírse en alto), con el tiempo la grafía fue degenerando y llegó un momento en que era bastante habitual hablar de lulz refiriéndose a las risas.

Más tiempo después apareció esa imagen, que parece una tumba real (igual es un montaje).

Así lo entiendo yo, con esto de internet no es fácil conocer el orden en que pasan las cosas o si un meme es anterior a otro pero pasó desapercibido hasta que se hizo viral...


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2021)

Chavales, el tema comienza a hacerse parte de la cultura pop, llegando a rincones inéditos:




Hikaru Nakamura, uno de los mejores ajedrecistas del mundo y el que tiene el canal con más seguidores, habla del tema al principio del vídeo, rajando a muerte sobre los cortos y los hedge funds que se dedican a ello.
Parece que está escaldado con American Airlines...

Todo suma...y están sumando de muchos lados


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Enhorabuena a todos por el hilo, estoy tan absorto por todo lo que está pasando y que además lo estamos viendo en directo que no doy crédito. De hecho, creo que me voy a pasar de mero espectador a activista.
> 
> Me gustaría comprar una acción de GME pero como nunca he comprado en bolsa no tengo ninguna cuanta abierta. Me podríais recomendar, por favor, alguna app que sirva para comprar acciones? Me iba a descargar Fidelity pero veo que solo opera con estadounidenses.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos y os sigo leyendo con interés



A mí me recomendaron degiro (holandesa) pero el proceso de alta es un poco lento, a mí me ha llevado 3 días hábiles desde que empecé hasta el lunes que espero poder operar, pero en parte por desconocimiento mío. Tiene comisiones muy bajas, así que el producto soy yo, pero bueno. Es por web, no sé si tienen app, supongo que sí pero yo opero desde el PC.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

COVID 8M dijo:


> Burbuja lo ha vuelto a hacer. Ha sido chinchetear el hilo e irse al carajo progresivamente con tontos, troles y animadores que no hacían ninguna falta.



El ignore últimamente funciona muy bien.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

No, no hay mantenimiento. 




Las acciones de EEUU tienen un coste adicional que creo que no viene ahí, no recuerdo como se llama, pero es muy bajo, no sé si eran 4-5 céntimos por acción.


----------



## Indignado (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> yo solo lo he copipasteado porque no lo había visto por aquí. Acabo de ver que lo puse duplicado, ya he borrado uno.
> 
> Quién sabe si lo que se explica ahí es lo que obra detrás de los cortos contra GME. Si los ejemplos históricos que expone son reales (no sospecho que no lo sean pero no sabría comprobarlo), entonces sin duda es una posiblilidad muy a tener en cuenta.
> 
> ...






Pues ese post tuyo, que vuelvo a citar por si alguien no lo ha visto, junto con este otro de Red Star son una puta bomba y creo que aclaran muchas cosas sobre la que se ha liado.







Lego. dijo:


> Deepltranslate:
> 
> La verdadera razón por la que Wall Street está aterrorizado por la situación de la GME
> Discusión
> ...









Red Star dijo:


>


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Cuando haces el contrato te pregunta si quieres rellenar el formulario no sé cuántos para evitar la doble imposición. Aparte de eso, supongo que declarar beneficios y ya. Ya te digo que espero poder empezar a jugar mañana así que igual no estás preguntando al más indicado...

Supongo que degiro pasará datos a hacienda para el borrador pero yo intentaré llevar mi propia contabilidad de compras y ventas para evitar sustos.


----------



## Hamtel (31 Ene 2021)

Bastante gente intentará recuperar la inversión y volver a comprar con algo de las ganancias. Puede ser que al principio baje y luego tenga un subidón. Es mi opinión


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Yo me imagino que Melvin habrá estado todo el fin de semana con la maquinaria a tope para intentar que baje de alguna manera en la apertura. Pero igual sobreestimo su capacidad de manipulación. Veremos... ¡qué nervios!


----------



## grom (31 Ene 2021)

Sigue la fiesta. No notais como se os amontona la salivilla en la boca?

I like the stock.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los osos están todos histéricos, ya no saben que hacer para tirar el precio de las acciones....
> ¿Quién acabará desangrándose cuando estalle la burbuja de GameStop?
> ...mañana será un día muy interesante.



Hasta Sputnik!! 

Es raro ¿no?


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2021)

No es mala idea poner la orden de compra por debajo del precio de salida...va a haber bastante vaivén, y se van a ver precios muy locos en un sentido o en otro


----------



## Alberto352 (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

poppom dijo:


> También la vi recomendada por un forero.
> Me pareció burda propaganda aunque las caracterizaciones geniales.
> La escena en la que se arrodilla directamente me pareció ridícula. No conseguí empatizar con Paulson, aunque mi sesgo de odio a la banca influyó.
> Todos estaban en el ajo. Poner a la fed como tontitos no se lo traga nadie.
> También me hizo gracia cuando el secretario habla de que si rescatan a los bancos acabarían como Japón, justo lo que ha pasado. 10 años después de la película siguen con tipos a 0 atrapados para siempre hasta que explote todo.



¿Inside Job? La puse yo en el hilo ayer o anteayer.

La vi cuando se estrenó. Si te refieres a esa tendré que volver a verla con unos años más de colmillo burbujil.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> En serio, la hiperinflación es un problema para encontrar productos si solo tienes acceso a la moneda devaluada. En Argentina llevan una inflación acumulada desde 1969 de más del 3.000.000%. ¿Supone un problema si tienes que usar la moneda local? Por supuesto, pero para los que disponían de dólares no había problemas de abastecimiento. ¿Cuando han aparecido problemas de abastecimiento? Cuando han implementado políticas para controlar los precios, eso es lo que ha provocado el desabastecimiento. La plata sería el equivalente al dólar en este caso, la moneda que no pierde capacidad de compra si caen el dólar y el euro.
> 
> Ese escenario en el que se vuelve al trueque y hay que comprar un salvoconducto para huir no es hiperinflación. Estás hablando de una dictadura comunista, el Mad Max o alguna catastrofe de ese tipo.



Pues volviendo al caso argentino. Tu tienes 1 onza de plata y tienes que comprar carne o pan o leche mañana. Estamos en hiperinflación, ojo, ¿puedes explicarme la dinámica de intercambio con el carnicero, el panadero y el lechero cuando necesitas comprar un filete, una barra de pan y un litro de leche? En palabras sencillas, para tontos. Porque hasta ahora todo pasaba por el cambio a fiat previo al intercambio por productos o servicios.

Mira, yo lo que tengo en físico no lo voy a tocar a ningún precio. Porque lo tengo para que a) no pierda valor y b) me proteja en cierta medida ante un mad max. Pero, sinceramente, no veo raspando una oncita para pagar el pan.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (31 Ene 2021)

Sí, es una app y un banco online con una tarjeta de crédito que te permite cambiar divisas con muy bajas comisiones. Yo tengo la tarjeta desde hace tiempo para cuando voy al extranjero, recientemente han añadido también la posibilidad de comprar acciones y cryptos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (31 Ene 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Enhorabuena a todos por el hilo, estoy tan absorto por todo lo que está pasando y que además lo estamos viendo en directo que no doy crédito. De hecho, creo que me voy a pasar de mero espectador a activista.
> 
> Me gustaría comprar una acción de GME pero como nunca he comprado en bolsa no tengo ninguna cuanta abierta. Me podríais recomendar, por favor, alguna app que sirva para comprar acciones? Me iba a descargar Fidelity pero veo que solo opera con estadounidenses.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos y os sigo leyendo con interés



Yo cogí una en Ninety Nine, es española y de entrada, contento, me registré en media hora, hice dos transferencias instantáneas que tardaron 20 y 3 minutos respectivamente. Me costó el total 2€ de comisiones, de mi banco.

Seguramente hay opciones mejores, pero al menos puedo contarte una experiencia personal.

Saludos y ánimo.


----------



## Piturco (31 Ene 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Yo cogí una en Ninety Nine, es española y de entrada, contento, me registré en media hora, hice dos transferencias instantáneas que tardaron 20 y 3 minutos respectivamente. Me costó el total 2€ de comisiones, de mi banco.
> 
> Seguramente hay opciones mejores, pero al menos puedo contarte una experiencia personal.
> 
> Saludos y ánimo.



Muchas gracias


----------



## amigos895 (31 Ene 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Muchas gracias



Hasta hoy puedes meter transferencias sin comisiones de ellos (me parece que lo leí un correo de ellos), las inmediatas te las cobra el banco 1 euro y algo por 200 euros con el BBVA.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿No creéis que "terrorismo financiero" tiene gancho? "Unos terroristas siembran el pánico en Wall Street" da para paja bloombergiana.



Tarde, ya se intentó y ahora el relato es el de los pequeños contra los grandes. Ya veremos mas adelante, pero de momento tardarian en cambiar ese relato.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Denso pero muy bueno. Se resume en:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Bueno, Wall Street es el sumidero que usan los Estados Unidos para encauzar todos esos millones de dólares que imprimen a diario y que les vuelven después de comprar mercancías por todo el mundo, teniéndolos ocupados para evitar que se les dispare la inflación, así que sería lógico que estuviera muy burbujeada. 

Ahora voy a hacer una suposición ridícula, supongamos que todo es parte del mismo plan, que toda esa manipulación es, aparte de para que se enriquezcan unos cuantos, para que se volatilicen todos los días unos cuantos millones de dólares de pequeños inversores y que desaparezcan de circulación...


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 560275



¿Pero no se habian salido ya? Eso decian...


----------



## ¿Qué? (31 Ene 2021)

Vaya vaya, conforme van pasando las horas nos vamos enterando de nuevas cosillas


(google traductor) Citadel es el 5º propietario más grande de slv, es imperativo no lo "exprimimos". estos son premios de spamming de bots de fondos de cobertura



Ahora entiendo todo ese ruido metalero en el foro.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Pero no se habian salido ya? Eso decian...



Y eso van a seguir diciendo. Y mañana veremos muchas presiones a la baja para asustar. EMO se están saliendo, pero aún están hasta las trancas.

Y ojo, que eso de perro no come perro funciona en política y otras esferas salchicheras parecidas. Pero en finanzas nada apatece más a un perro que la carne de perro. Los intrépidos shorteadores no tendrán ayuda de sus compis que están en el otro lado. Al contrario.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Vaya vaya, conforme van pasando las horas nos vamos enterando de nuevas cosillas
> 
> 
> (google traductor) Citadel es el 5º propietario más grande de slv, es imperativo no lo "exprimimos". estos son premios de spamming de bots de fondos de cobertura
> ...



Se lleva diciendo unos cuantos días. Gracias por confirmarlo.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Y eso van a seguir diciendo. Y mañana veremos muchas presiones a la baja para asustar. EMO se están saliendo, pero aún están hasta las trancas.
> 
> Y ojo, que eso de perro no come perro funciona en política y otras esferas salchicheras parecidas. Pero en finanzas nada apatece más a un perro que la carne de perro. Los intrépidos shorteadores no tendrán ayuda de sus compis que están en el otro lado. Al contrario.



Pues de momento a Melvin ya la han rescatado, me parece que también funciona en las finanzas, otra cosa es que si ven la caida inevitable otros se unan a la matanza.


----------



## klon (31 Ene 2021)

Yo ayer noche acabe de hacerme de degiro...... Se quedaba la app pensando horas......

De momento sigo con selfbank pero conforme vaya liquidando posiciones adios,,,,,, putos ladrones a comisiones.....


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (31 Ene 2021)

Law Prof Who Wrote Textbook on Securities Regulation Explains ‘WallStreetBets’: Retail Investors Have ‘Revolted and Stormed the Bastille’

Si alguien puede, que copie el texto y, en su caso, lo traduzca. Muy interesante en cuanto a las repercusiones legales.



Spoiler



No pinta bien para ninguno. Los cortos se llevan lo suyo, pero se trata de reporchar a los minoristas


----------



## PATITOXXL (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues volviendo al caso argentino. Tu tienes 1 onza de plata y tienes que comprar carne o pan o leche mañana. Estamos en hiperinflación, ojo, ¿puedes explicarme la dinámica de intercambio con el carnicero, el panadero y el lechero cuando necesitas comprar un filete, una barra de pan y un litro de leche? En palabras sencillas, para tontos. Porque hasta ahora todo pasaba por el cambio a fiat previo al intercambio por productos o servicios.
> 
> Mira, yo lo que tengo en físico no lo voy a tocar a ningún precio. Porque lo tengo para que a) no pierda valor y b) me proteja en cierta medida ante un mad max. Pero, sinceramente, no veo raspando una oncita para pagar el pan.





Ah, vale, que te preocupa como te van a dar el cambio. Pues no te preocupes, que la operativa ya se irá perfilando cuando sea necesario. Para empezar siempre se recomienda tener la mayoría de tu reserva en piezas pequeñas, precisamente para evitar problemas de ese tipo. Y quizá tengas que acostumbrarte a hacer una compra grande periódica, en lugar de varias compras pequeñas diarias.

Es lo bueno de la autorregulación espontánea, que surge cuando es necesaria.


----------



## George A (31 Ene 2021)

La verdad es que lo están dando todo for de lulz. Van marcando el territorio hasta en Cryptocurrency Prices, Charts And Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues de momento a Melvin ya la han rescatado, me parece que también funciona en las finanzas, otra cosa es que si ven la caida inevitable otros se unan a la matanza.



No te equivoques. Se han rescatado a si mismos. 

Sabías que Gabe de Melvin era manager de SAC antes de que a Cohen le pillaran con el carrito del helado y le obligara a desmontarla y crear Point 72, que por cierto es más una family office que un hedge? 

Crees que la rescataron sin haber intereses cruzados? Los cojones.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No te equivoques. Se han rescatado a si mismos.
> 
> Sabías que Gabe de Melvin era manager de SAC antes de que a Cohen le pillaran con el carrito del helado y le obligara a desmontarla y crear Point 72, que por cierto es más una family office que un hedge?
> 
> Crees que la rescataron sin haber intereses cruzados? Los cojones.



Pues eso te digo, son (casi) todos parte de la misma manada. Por eso vas a encontrar mas solidaridad entre ellos de la que te esperarias en un mundillo así. Solo se revolverán contra uno si ven que va a caer de todos modos, de momento piensan que pueden salvarle, por un precio claro.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

klon dijo:


> Yo ayer noche acabe de hacerme de degiro...... Se quedaba la app pensando horas......
> 
> De momento sigo con selfbank pero conforme vaya liquidando posiciones adios,,,,,, putos ladrones a comisiones.....



A mí me pasó hasta que terminé el proceso completo (incluida la primera transferencia), pero una vez puedes invertir va fino.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues eso te digo, son (casi) todos parte de la misma manada. Por eso vas a encontrar mas solidaridad entre ellos de la que te esperarias en un mundillo así. Solo se revolverán contra uno si ven que va a caer de todos modos, de momento piensan que pueden salvarle, por un precio claro.



Es que no es solidaridad entre ellos. Es solidaridad consigo mismo. Al rescatar a Melvin, Griffin y Cohen se estaban rescatando a sí mismos. 

La solidaridad no existe ahí. Al contrario, los capitostes de los fondos no pillados se están descojonando y quieren la cabeza de sus amiguitos. 

Piensas eso porque es lo racional y no eres un psicópata. Ellos sí.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, y sobre Griffin (Citadel) y Cohen (Point72)... 

No sé si alguien sigue el mercado del arte. 

Hay historias jugosisimas sobre este par de gilipollas.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

George A dijo:


> La verdad es que lo están dando todo for de lulz. Van marcando el territorio hasta en Cryptocurrency Prices, Charts And Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap



Supongo que es un meme, ¿no?


----------



## Snowball (31 Ene 2021)

Amazon calienta que sales...


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Por cierto, y sobre Griffin (Citadel) y Cohen (Point72)...
> 
> No sé si alguien sigue el mercado del arte.
> 
> Hay historias jugosisimas sobre este par de gilipollas.



¿Cómo es eso?


----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

Si tienes ing te permite comprar gme.


----------



## George A (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Supongo que es un meme, ¿no?



Pincha en el enlace. O es que han metido el meme en el código de la web.

Cryptocurrency Prices, Charts And Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

George A dijo:


> Pincha en el enlace. O es que han metido el meme en el código de la web.
> 
> Cryptocurrency Prices, Charts And Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap



Vale, confirmado.

Pincha en el nombre.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Por cierto, y sobre Griffin (Citadel) y Cohen (Point72)...
> 
> No sé si alguien sigue el mercado del arte.
> 
> Hay historias jugosisimas sobre este par de gilipollas.



Tienes nuestra atención...


----------



## Neo_86 (31 Ene 2021)

REVOLUT, registrate en un momento y cargas la escopeta de dólares para ir a degüello mañana...

Edit: Las 3 primeras compras del mes sin comisión. A partir de la 3º, solamente 1€.


----------



## Piturco (31 Ene 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


> Hasta hoy puedes meter transferencias sin comisiones de ellos (me parece que lo leí un correo de ellos), las inmediatas te las cobra el banco 1 euro y algo por 200 euros con el BBVA.



Me acabo de dar de alta y realizar la transferencia, a ver qué tal. Te agradezco la recomendación!


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

DEGIRO para el mercado yankee son 50 céntimos por operación más unos 4-5 centavos (de dolar) por acción. Pero hacer la cuenta es un coñazo... no sé si en todos los brokers será igual.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> ¿Cómo es eso?



Uy. Es que si piensas que wall street son unos mafias, mucha gente no se llega a imaginar hasta que punto llega la pirula en el mercado del arte. Eso ya es la hostia. 

Hay muchísimas anécdotas de ese par y no quiero hacer offtopic. Aunque daría para hilo propio. Igual algún día me animo. 

Pero para hacerte una idea de los saraos de esta peña sigue el caso Rybolovlev-Bouvier-Cohen acerca de un desnudo de Modigliani muy sonado. Encontrarás un montón de artículos en Internet. Incluso entrada en Wikipedia. Aunque no explica la historia entera. 

También es justo reconocer que en esta historia el pirata de Bouvier es el verdadero crack y el ruso el gilipollas. 

La compra inflada de Griffin de un Pollock y un De kooning por 500 kilos tiene lo suyo también. Y como este par llevan tiempo inflando los precios de los expresionista abstractos americanos para su beneficio de acuerdo con algunos marchantes piratas. 

Una pista. En arte sobrepagar muchas veces es una gran inversión.


----------



## Antiparticula (31 Ene 2021)

VIendo esta problematica ¿no hay foreros experimentados que acepten dinero de neofitos y que ellos se encarguen de hacer el HOLD?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (31 Ene 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Amazon calienta que sales...



Jejejeje

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...gamestop-story-its-hedge-funds-short-sellers/


----------



## Neo_86 (31 Ene 2021)

Yo esperaré a ver como fluctua e intentar pillar en una caida que la abrá seguro, aunque hay mucho hype también te lo digo e igual no baja mucho más de lo que esta ahora...

Total, se entre Y HOLD o muerte.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> VIendo esta problematica ¿no hay foreros experimentados que acepten dinero de neofitos y que ellos se encarguen de hacer el HOLD?



Supongo que de cara a Hacienda sería una movida guapa...


----------



## Antiparticula (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Supongo que de cara a Hacienda sería una movida guapa...



¿por qué? si jugamos a perder.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Jejejeje
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...gamestop-story-its-hedge-funds-short-sellers/





jajajaja cómo han cambiado en tres días
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...1a36a8-6266-11eb-9430-e7c77b5b0297_story.html


https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ng-collision-between-social-media-real-world/

traducción del último:



> *Opinión: GameStop señala una nueva y desestabilizadora colisión entre las redes sociales y el mundo real*
> 
> Sinan Aral, director de la Iniciativa del MIT sobre la Economía Digital, es autor de "The Hype Machine: How Social Media Disrupts Our Elections, Our Economy, and Our Health - and How We Must Adapt".
> 
> ...


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (31 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> jajajaja cómo han cambiado en tres días
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...1a36a8-6266-11eb-9430-e7c77b5b0297_story.html
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ng-collision-between-social-media-real-world/



Supongo que es un caso de "río suena, agua..."


----------



## Antiparticula (31 Ene 2021)

Jaja. Hay foreros de prestigio tambien.
A ti por ejemplo te podŕia dar esa mitad que te falta para comprar otra acción. La cuestión es como garantizará el forero
1 que comprará.
2 que hará hold hasta perderlo todo.


----------



## schopenhauer (31 Ene 2021)

Buenas tardes, soy un lector de siempre de burbuja y ahora mismo tengo en mi cuenta cerca de 11 acciones de GME que holdee desde el principio ya que llevo siguiendo a Burry meses y compre. No me importa admitir que a dia de hoy tengo una buena ganancia asegurada y que no pienso salir porque me la suda el dinero llegados a este punto despues de lo que ha hecho Robin Hood y esa panda de HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA.

Rompiendo mi regla vital de nunca dar detalles personales de mi, estoy dispuesto mañana a comprar acciones de los foreros que me envieis mensaje privado con tal de añadir fuerza a la causa. Para ello os dare mi DNI, mi nombre, donde vivo y donde trabajo y el puesto que tengo por privado para que hagais las pertinentes averiguaciones que son bastante simples de seguir la verdad. Soy alto funcionario del estado.

La unica condicion en la compra es que vamos a holdear hasta el final, me la suda completamente el dinero. Y que si hay ganancias obviamente le quitare los impuestos de las ganancias. Aunque siendo sinceros, creo que lo mas posible es que se pierda todo.

Lo dicho, interesados MP.

HOLD THE FUCKING LINE

Añado, que también pasaré capturas de todo el proceso por aquí mismo. No me importa. Tenemos la oportunidad de darle una tacada a este sistema de puta mierda montado para destrozar la vida de las personas como nosotros, los olvidados y sin voz que nos da igual la politica y que solo queremos un pais en el que trabajar, tener una casa y una familia.


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿por qué? si jugamos a perder.



Ya pero imagina que sale mal y nos hacemos ricos. Menudo marrón.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> jajajaja cómo han cambiado en tres días
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...1a36a8-6266-11eb-9430-e7c77b5b0297_story.html
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡¡RUSIA!!!

Y decian del pobre McCarthy. WP propiedad del señor Bezos, castuza pura y dura.


----------



## The Grasshopper (31 Ene 2021)

Yo creo que la tendencia es imparable pero dice en Twitter de Reddit que el foco es GME y que la plata es una distracción.


----------



## klon (31 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> jajajaja cómo han cambiado en tres días
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...1a36a8-6266-11eb-9430-e7c77b5b0297_story.html
> 
> 
> ...



" Y lo que es más importante, si las redes sociales pueden perturbar los mercados, se crea un incentivo para el terrorismo económico y se ofrece una oportunidad a los enemigos de Estados Unidos. Si Rusia vio la oportunidad de perturbar las elecciones estadounidenses con desinformación en las redes sociales, imagínese lo que Moscú debe estar pensando sobre las perspectivas de interferir en la economía estadounidense. Los resultados de la revisión de GameStop por parte de la SEC no pueden llegar lo suficientemente rápido. "


Pero que hijos de puta...... Solamente la gente sigue las reglas, ahora el que quiebre que se joda....


----------



## Kluster (31 Ene 2021)

¿Sabéis si en Clicktrade tienen en oferta el ETF SLV NYSE? Hace un tiempo leí que por la normativa MIFID nueva en Europa no dejaban operar con ETFs americanos.

En ING tienen una ETF de la bolsa de Milán que se llama ETF SECURITIES PHYSICAL SILVER ETC. ¿Alguien sabe si es una alternativa fiable?


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

Por experiencia (y pasta perdida por comprar en premarket) hay un gap alcista, saltan los take profits, hay un bajón y a partir de ahí es impredecible lo que pase en la sesión.

ESTO *NO *ES UN CONSEJO DE INVERSIÓN: en circunstancias normales yo esperaría a ver qué pasa a partir de la primera hora de la sesión. No para ganar dinero, para intentar que mi dinero comprara el máximo GME posible. Pero como este caso no se ha visto nunca, igual abre en $800 y en una hora está en $2000 y luego hasta el infinito y más allá. Por los lulz y eso


----------



## Polonia Viva (31 Ene 2021)

Ni se te ocurra poner una orden a mercado antes de que abra en una acción tan tan volátil. Vamos, no lo hagas nunca, pero en este caso con más razón, que como abra con un gap brutal hacia arriba te hace un roto. Siempre orden limitada


----------



## Kiral (31 Ene 2021)

Estoy leyendo pero no me da tiempo a cogeros coño. Escuchad: 

@klon @anonimocobarde @DasZukunft no uséis Degiro. Hace dos noches, cuando Robinhood se la jugó a la gente vendiendo sus acciones, Degiro también bloqueó la App. Hay pantallazo a en este hilo demostrándolo. 

Buscaros otra .


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Estoy leyendo pero no me da tiempo a cogeros coño. Escuchad:
> 
> @klon @anonimocobarde @DasZukunft no uséis Degiro. Hace dos noches, cuando Robinhood se la jugó a la gente vendiendo sus acciones, Degiro también bloqueó la App. Hay pantallazo a en este hilo demostrándolo.
> 
> Buscaros otra .



¿Seguro? Hace 2 noches yo me hice la cuenta y me dejaba operar (salvo que tengo 10 céntimos metidos, así que no podía hacer nada). Lo que no deja es comprar ni vender GME a mercado, hay que poner precio máximo o mínimo respectivamente. Haciendo una búsqueda rápida en google no encuentro nada, y el hilo juraría que me lo he leído entero y no he visto nada (puede que me haya saltado mensajes, que va muy rápido esto).


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Pues el pobre becario que se tenga que leer las 160 páginas para encontrar a 3 pringaos con 3 acciones cada uno...


----------



## Kiral (31 Ene 2021)

La fiesta no empieza mañana. Empieza en un rato.

Y es que ahí están los asiáticos con el cuchillo entre los dientes con tantas ganas como nosotros aquí. Los Justin Sun y compañía van a darle en el premarket tan fuerte a Melvin que no van a saber ni por dónde les vienen las ostias.

He leído varios aportes que se han colgado aquí de Reddit, y algunos son espeluznantes. Si el que habla de falseo de acciones está dando en la tecla, esto es más gordo aún de lo que se pensaba. No ya por los millones de acciones que hay emitidas sin que existan, sino porque puede haber muchísimos más pillados en el juego a parte de Melvin, Point72 o Citadel.

Y al hilo de esto, recordar otro comentario, de alguien que da nombre y apellidos de empresa gorda, donde comenta que son 11 los fondos que han caído. Literal. Y eso de momento. 

En fin, que de momento hay pocas cosas confirmadas. Diría que sólo una: Los retards tienen la sartén por el mango Y NO LA VAN A SOLTAR.

Simios. Juntos. Fuertes.

HOLD.


----------



## malvado (31 Ene 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Law Prof Who Wrote Textbook on Securities Regulation Explains ‘WallStreetBets’: Retail Investors Have ‘Revolted and Stormed the Bastille’
> 
> Si alguien puede, que copie el texto y, en su caso, lo traduzca. Muy interesante en cuanto a las repercusiones legales.
> 
> ...



Estoy a varias cosas a la vez y no tengo tiempo de traducirlo ahora mismo, pero resumo: otro asustaviejas (comentarios míos en *negrita*).

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Una eminencia en derecho financiero dice que la SEC está mirando las leyes con lupa para "castigar a los culpables". Una de las razones de existir de la SEC es castigar al que intente manipular el mercado (*vale, hasta aquí todo bien*).

Primero dice que si hay un 140% de cortos es porque se han hecho desnudos (*sin tener las acciones en tu poder*) y que eso es ilegal, sobre todo si se usa para manipular el mercado (*no me jodas Sherlock, naked shorts por un 140% del capital flotante pero igual NO es para manipular el mercado ¿no?*)

Luego dice que los retarded podrían incurrir en un delito también porque lo que están haciendo es una manipulación para que la cotización suba y eso es un fraude (*vale, ¿fraude de qué? si lo están repitiendo cada 5 minutos. NO QUIEREN GANAR DINERO. Van a comerse sus acciones cuando peguen el bajón*). Los comentarios en el foro (en Reddit) podrían tomarse como manipulación para intentar hacer subir el precio de la acción (*sí, se quiere hacer subir el precio pero no es un fraude porque NO QUIEREN GANAR DINERO*). Pero luego añade que intentar castigar a alguien por escribir en un foro público sería ir contra la libertad de expresión.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lo que pasa es que esto no se ha visto nunca ni a nadie se le había ocurrido que podría pasar (millones de personas, como Lemmings, tirándose por el precipicio financiero con un cinturón explosivo y una sonrisa en la cara). Ya puede rebuscar bien la SEC pero buena suerte como tenga que meterse en un proceso contra millones de ciudadanos estadounidenses, millonarios asiáticos, seguramente Elon Musk, etc. etc.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (31 Ene 2021)

Hay que abrir un chorro de contratos, le haces click, y sin leerlo los cierras, y listo, coño que somos retards, no nos vamos a leer todos esos tochos. Y ya te deja continuar.


----------



## Kiral (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Seguro? Hace 2 noches yo me hice la cuenta y me dejaba operar (salvo que tengo 10 céntimos metidos, así que no podía hacer nada). Lo que no deja es comprar ni vender GME a mercado, hay que poner precio máximo o mínimo respectivamente. Haciendo una búsqueda rápida en google no encuentro nada, y el hilo juraría que me lo he leído entero y no he visto nada (puede que me haya saltado mensajes, que va muy rápido esto).



Sí. No recuerdo exactamente el bloqueo pero sí comentarios aqui de que Degiro también estaba jodiendo.

Debe estar sobre la página 70-80 creo. A saber. De todas formas, si te va, puedes mantener. Si ves que te puentea, saltas a otra.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Ene 2021)

Todo esto no es la prueba irrefutable de que todo es un circo. Sorprende que una y otra vez le hagan ver al pueblo que hay democracia, justicia, mercado, valores.....es increíble el circo.


----------



## Kluster (31 Ene 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Estoy leyendo pero no me da tiempo a cogeros coño. Escuchad:
> 
> @klon @anonimocobarde @DasZukunft no uséis Degiro. Hace dos noches, cuando Robinhood se la jugó a la gente vendiendo sus acciones, Degiro también bloqueó la App. Hay pantallazo a en este hilo demostrándolo.
> 
> Buscaros otra .



Yo de momento tengo ING porque tenía cuenta y ha sido cosa de pocos minutos asociando mi cuenta. Pero las comisiones USA me tiran un poco para atrás.

Me he dado de alta en Clicktrade porque las comisiones son mejores, pero todavía me tienen que llamar por telefono para abrirme la operativa. ¿Esto tarda poco no? ¿Es posible que mañana por la mañana me llamen, haga transferencia e ya?


----------



## scratch (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> 970 € lingote de 1 kg de plata.
> 1 Kilo Silver Bar | Valcambi | coininvest
> 863 € lingote de 1 kg de plata que, por llevar el sello de Niue ya no tiene iva.
> 1 Kilo Coin Bar | Silver | StoneX | coininvest



25 horas más tarde, el de Valcambi 1012,77 € y el de Stonex 912,84 € un 4.41% y un 5,77% de subida respectivamente.


----------



## Kiral (31 Ene 2021)

Creo que lo mejor es esperar a que abra. Estoy seguro que va a haber momentos malos, y que los fondos no se van a quedar mirando. Han estado todo el finde maquinando y algo traman. La acción bajará. Y ahí es donde tienes que entrar. Igual puedes comprar hasta dos.

La clave es que en esos trasvases, no cedan.

Es decir, imagina que se han puesto de acuerdo, los tenedores del 80% inicial de las acciones que aquí nos pusieron hace un día en la gráfica, en trasvasarse las acciones a la hora de abrir (Con compensaciones que nunc sabremos), mientras a la vez machacan en redes y en reddit con insiders, además de la prensa, diciendo que ya han decidido vender, porque es mucho dinero.

A su vez, al traspasarse tantísimas acciones de golpe, el precio se hunde (Ya consiguieron con esto bajarlo de 400 a 120). Ahí es donde tienes que entrar, porque eso es lo que clarísimamente van a hacer. No tienen más salida que esa. Y la estrategia es buena porque aunque hay mucho retard, también mucha gente con muchísimo dinero en acciones que puede poderles la presión.

Así que mi recomendación (Y desde aquí me paso por los huevos la legislación vigente, yo SI recomiendo, que me vengan a buscar) es esperar a que vengan mal dadas y comprar más de las que esperas.

Suerte y a disfrutar.


----------



## Mr Soul (31 Ene 2021)

A ver... 
Yo llevo ya un par de semanas en esto de GME. 
Degiro en ningún momento ha impedido comprar la acción. Yo he hecho compras miércoles, jueves y viernes. 
Lo que hace DEGIRO es obligarte a fijar un precio de compra. No te deja dar órdenes a mercado sin más. 
Este es el comunicado que nos hace DEGIRO a los clientes, por apuntalar mis palabras


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (31 Ene 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Estoy leyendo pero no me da tiempo a cogeros coño. Escuchad:
> 
> @klon @anonimocobarde @DasZukunft no uséis Degiro. Hace dos noches, cuando Robinhood se la jugó a la gente vendiendo sus acciones, Degiro también bloqueó la App. Hay pantallazo a en este hilo demostrándolo.
> 
> Buscaros otra .




También eToro, el botón de TRADE estaba en gris casi a la par que RH.
Por tomar nota de estas mierdas. Tenían los comentarios abiertos y se los comían con patatas, de estas de que ponen mensajes cada pocos segundos.


----------



## gatosaurio (31 Ene 2021)

ME PARTO!!!


----------



## Kiral (31 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo de momento tengo ING porque tenía cuenta y ha sido cosa de pocos minutos asociando mi cuenta. Pero las comisiones USA me tiran un poco para atrás.
> 
> Me he dado de alta en Clicktrade porque las comisiones son mejores, pero todavía me tienen que llamar por telefono para abrirme la operativa. ¿Esto tarda poco no? ¿Es posible que mañana por la mañana me llamen, haga transferencia e ya?



Ni idea @Kluster. Soy un analfabeto informático.


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2021)

Creía que no se podían comprar fracciones de acción....

Iluminadme, soy un simio, soy un retarded




Lo mismo digo


----------



## bambum (31 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> ME PARTO!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560387



Quien es?


----------



## anonimocobarde (31 Ene 2021)

Mi objetivo para mañana


----------



## Mr Soul (31 Ene 2021)

Ya lo han dicho más compañeros, lo repito porque miedo me da...

No se os ocurra comprar antes de ver cómo va el asunto.
El jueves y el viernes se produjo una subida acojonante recién abierto el mercado. Si compráis ahí igual os tenéis que dar por muertos. 
Luego de esa subida, vino un dip igual de acojonante o más.


----------



## tomac (31 Ene 2021)

bambum dijo:


> Quien es?



DeepFuckingValue

Una puta leyenda, el nos marca el camino hacia el HOLD.


----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

Yo pillé el viernes 4 acciones a 320$ en ing, la comisión ni la miré, ya compensaré este regalo que voy a hacer a los HF con donaciones a necesitados, pero si es como parece, que se han pillado los dedos unos cuantos, hay que intentarlo.

I am a retard ape who like the stonk

Pd: habrá que poner una orden de venta a 10k para disimular


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho más compañeros, lo repito porque miedo me da...
> 
> No se os ocurra comprar antes de ver cómo va el asunto.
> El jueves y el viernes se produjo una subida acojonante recién abierto el mercado.
> Luego de esa subida, vino un dip igual de acojonante o más.




Sangre fría, hay que recordarlo mañana más que nunca.

El que quiera comprar, que piense en comprar todo lo que pueda, es decir, no volverse loco persiguiendo el precio, sino fijar un precio por acción que le parezca razonable y que se pueda alcanzar en alguno de los dips, que probablemente los habrá.

Pero bueno, no descartemos que se vaya a la Luna.

En cualquier caso, tremenda historia


PS:

Jaja, la prensa paniaguada (bueno, con lo que les pagan a algunos les llega para caviar)









PPS: Mirad la señal...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho más compañeros, lo repito porque miedo me da...
> 
> No se os ocurra comprar antes de ver cómo va el asunto.
> El jueves y el viernes se produjo una subida acojonante recién abierto el mercado. Si compráis ahí igual os tenéis que dar por muertos.
> Luego de esa subida, vino un dip igual de acojonante o más.



Y mañana pasará igual o más. Los shortontos irán a saco para salir de la trampa.


----------



## Mr Soul (31 Ene 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Yo pillé el viernes 4 acciones a 320$ en ing, la comisión ni la miré, ya compensaré este regalo que voy a hacer a los HF con donaciones a necesitados, pero si es como parece, que se han pillado los dedos unos cuantos, hay que intentarlo.
> 
> I am a retard ape who like the stonk
> 
> *Pd: habrá que poner una orden de venta a 10k para disimular*



DEGIRO no está dejando poner esos límites de venta. Ni siquiera deja poner 1,000 dólares de límite. 
El límite que permite depende de a cuánto cotiza la acción en cada momento, pero ya digo, ni se acerca a los 1,000 lo que permite poner. 
No pongas ningún límite y sigue el tema toda la tarde si es que quieres vender.


----------



## Kluster (31 Ene 2021)

Lo que me tira para atrás de Revolut es que es un broker extranjero y luego tienes que añadir ventas/dividendos a mano en la declaración de la Renta. A las malas compro con ING. Lo malo es que quería pillar alguna cosilla más y tenerlo todo en el mismo broker, como Clicktrade tiene sede en España y las comisiones son mejores que ING pues me pareció una alternativa buena.

A ver mañana si me llaman.


----------



## gatosaurio (31 Ene 2021)

bambum dijo:


> Quien es?



DeepFuckingValue, el usuario de Reddit que empezó todo este asunto de GameStop.
El al cerrar el viernes tenía 48 millones en acciones todavía sin vender....y las va a mantener.
HOOOOLD!


----------



## amigos895 (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> DEGIRO no está dejando poner esos límites de venta. Ni siquiera deja poner 1,000 dólares de límite.
> El límite que permite depende de a cuánto cotiza la acción en cada momento, pero ya digo, ni se acerca a los 1,000 lo que permite poner.
> No pongas ningún límite y sigue el tema toda la tarde si es que quieres vender.



No pretendo vender, tampoco cuento que llegue a esa cifra.

En ing sí me dejó el viernes poner ese límite, pero me decía que en las internacionales la orden de venta sólo dura un día.

En cualquier caso haré un barreño de palomitas.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> DeepFuckingValue, el usuario de Reddit que empezó todo este asunto de GameStop.
> El al cerrar el viernes tenía 48 millones en acciones todavía sin vender....y las va a mantener.
> HOOOOLD!



Supongo que tampoco será ningún pobrecito.


----------



## Polonia Viva (31 Ene 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Estoy a varias cosas a la vez y no tengo tiempo de traducirlo ahora mismo, pero resumo: otro asustaviejas (comentarios míos en *negrita*).
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Una eminencia en derecho financiero dice que la SEC está mirando las leyes con lupa para "castigar a los culpables". Una de las razones de existir de la SEC es castigar al que intente manipular el mercado (*vale, hasta aquí todo bien*).
> ...



Lo de manipular el mercado por parte de WSB se tira para atrás muy fácilmente. Ellos han descubierto el 140% de shorts en GME y se han puesto a comprar aprovechando esa información que era pública, es decir, han encontrado valor en eso. Estamos acostumbrados a la clásica valoración de una empresa por fundamentales, pero esto de WBS es un nuevo tipo de valoración tal lícita como la otra.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Prisa
Abengoa
Terra
Popular
Bankia

Vamos! Lo que entendemos por estos lares por cortos e inversión retard.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Un aporte de lo más jugoso. No soy de booom ni nutrición, pero desde luego que es de lo más nutritivo que he visto últimamente.
> Video de Jim Cramer, colaborador de la CNBC y ex jefe de hedge fund, el que salía ayer diciendo "take your home run and go home", pidiendo clemencia en TV. Uno de los que Citadel usa de ariete para meter miedo.
> En este video, en una entrevista de 2006 explica con detalle, incluyendo reconocer ilegalidades, cómo tiraba para abajo precios de las acciones cuando se ponía en corto. La información a lo mejor no es tan relevante, pero la ironía de la situación actual y sobre todo, la desfachatez con la que lo dice son asombrosas.
> 
> Disfrutadlo!



Impresionante video. Para las ratitas que al principio de estos hilos ¡defendian a los cortos y decian que era perfectamente legítimo.


----------



## poppom (31 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Inside Job? La puse yo en el hilo ayer o anteayer.
> 
> La vi cuando se estrenó. Si te refieres a esa tendré que volver a verla con unos años más de colmillo burbujil.



Yo hablaba de too Big too fail. No es documental si no película/propaganda.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Impresionante video. Para las ratitas que al principio de estos hilos que defendian a los cortos y decian que era perfectamente legítimo.



Es que los cortos como instrumento, es perfectamente legítimo, e incluso positivo para el equilibrio del sistema. 

El problema no está en la existencia del instrumento, sino en el uso que se le da. 
Un instrumento no es moral ni inmoral. Es neutro. Lo que puede ser calificado de moral o inmoral es el comportamiento de los humanos. 

Si desapareciera la posibilidad de shortear el mercado inflado por el brutal doping monetario aún se crearían burbujas más brutales. O no era correcto shortear el inmobiliario en 2007?

Es como el uso de conceptos como fondos buitres y business angels. Ambos son extremadamente especulativos. Pero en cambio uno es un ángel y otro un buitre. Claro que uno se relaciona con el nacimiento de algo y el otro con la muerte de algo. El papel de los buitres es esencial en un ecosistema, aunque sean bichos feisimos y de mal agüero. 
El problema no es la existencia de los cortos sino la cantidad de hijos de puta.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (31 Ene 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Ya pero imagina que sale mal y nos hacemos ricos. Menudo marrón.



Yo no dormiría por las noches la verdad. Lo bien que se duerme y la tranquilidad de ser más pobre que las ratas...

Pero si tenéis miedo de hacienda, y acabais podridos de dinero, Andorra la Vella os llama. Y acabáis en las reuniones de la comunidad de vecinos con el Rubius discutiendo de la derrama para arreglar la piscina climatizada y el jacuzzi. Vaya rollo.


----------



## WhiteRose (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es que los cortos como instrumento, es perfectamente legítimo, e incluso positivo para el equilibrio del sistema.
> 
> El problema no está en la existencia del instrumento, sino en el uso que se le da.
> Un instrumento no es moral ni inmoral. Es neutro. Lo que puede ser calificado de moral o inmoral es el comportamiento de los humanos.
> ...



No creo. Los cortos son puramente especulativos y tienen como objetivo dañar a la compañia sobre la que se ejecutan. No cumplen ninguna función, introducen inestabilidad, se basan en ingenieria financiera y su único uso es el cambio de manos del dinero tratando a la bolsa como una timba.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (31 Ene 2021)

Imagínate la cara de Calopez cuando le contacte un juez federal USA pidiéndole las IPs de todos los que hemos posteado en este hilo. Experiencia tiene después de lo de EnriquePC, pero seguro que se quedaría con el culo torcido al leer el requerimiento 

NOTA para las autoridades (sean del país que sea): todo lo anterior es pura ficción, una historia fruto de mi imaginación y mi retraso mental severo. Cualquier parecido con personas, floreros o situaciones reales es pura coincidencia. Eso incluye todos mis posts de este hilo.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Yo hablaba de too Big too fail. No es documental si no película/propaganda.



ya me extrañaba... thnx.


----------



## [IΞI] (31 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No creo. Los cortos son puramente especulativos y tienen como objetivo dañar a la compañia sobre la que se ejecutan. No cumplen ninguna función, introducen inestabilidad, se basan en ingenieria financiera y su único uso es el cambio de manos del dinero tratando a la bolsa como una timba.



No Deci, la "función" de los cortos es dotar de liquidez a los mercados bajistas.

Otra cosa es que los putos fondos utilicen todos sus medios (nunca mejor dicho porque controlan también teles y periódicos) para atacar de muchas maneras ilegítimas las empresas a las que están buitreando

Edit:

Cabrones me voy dos días con la chavala y ya me habéis metido más de 70 peiches


----------



## Lego. (31 Ene 2021)

Para Melvin ya NO puede acabar bien. Ya han sido rescatados y solo fue el primer round.

Hay una posibilidad, pequeña, de victoria total:

Si es cierto que los fondos tienen que comprar más acciones que las que tienen los retarded, y otros poseedores no pueden ayudarles, entonces TODOS los retarded se forran y los fondos se volatilizan.


----------



## amigos895 (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Polonia Viva (31 Ene 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es que los cortos como instrumento, es perfectamente legítimo, e incluso positivo para el equilibrio del sistema.
> 
> El problema no está en la existencia del instrumento, sino en el uso que se le da.
> Un instrumento no es moral ni inmoral. Es neutro. Lo que puede ser calificado de moral o inmoral es el comportamiento de los humanos.
> ...



Exacto. En occidente hemos entrado en una dinámica de prohibir libertades solo por el mal uso que le dan unos pocos, y no debería ser así. Los cortos son importantísimos para que los que tienen información de una empresa pero no posean acciones de la misma puedan incorporar esa información en el precio de la acción, es decir, hace los mercados más eficientes. Sin los cortos estaría todo mucho más burbujeado.

El problema como dices son los que abusan abriendo cortos a saco. Lo bueno es que después de lo que ha pasado muchos se lo pensarán dos veces antes de cargarse de cortos en una empresa. No creo que haga falta ni siquiera regular nada, el libre mercado lo acaba de hacer.


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (31 Ene 2021)

De ayer a hoy


----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

¿Y si los ponemos en 10k o 20k o 30k...? En plan seguir con el troleo, puestos a reírnos...


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No Deci, la "función" de los cortos es dotar de liquidez a los mercados bajistas.
> 
> Otra cosa es que los putos fondos utilicen todos sus medios (nunca mejor dicho porque controlan también teles y periódicos) para atacar de muchas maneras ilegítimas las empresas a las que están buitreando
> 
> ...



No creo que esa sea la "función" si no una justificación/efecto secundario. Que ademas no deja de suponer una alteración artificial del mercado, pero vamos que ese no es su objetivo. Tu mismo lo sabes porque lo has puesto entre comillas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No creo. Los cortos son puramente especulativos y tienen como objetivo dañar a la compañia sobre la que se ejecutan. No cumplen ninguna función, introducen inestabilidad, se basan en ingenieria financiera y su único uso es el cambio de manos del dinero tratando a la bolsa como una timba.



Partes del error de darle categoría moral. Valgame Dios de parecer que defiendo a esos cabrones!
Pero objetivamente la existencia del instrumento es más necesaria que nunca con trillones de papeles inundando los mercados. Mira ahí si quieres descabezar a la hidra. 

Y por cierto. Toda inversión financiera es intrínsecamente especulativa. Es su naturaleza.


----------



## Polonia Viva (31 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Buenas, no le había visto antes por aquí... es usted polaco o reside ahora allí?
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Español residiendo en Polonia desde 2013, con un paréntesis de 2 años en UK


----------



## [IΞI] (31 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No creo que esa sea la "función" si no una justificación/efecto secundario. Que ademas no deja de suponer una alteración artificial del mercado, pero vamos que ese no es su objetivo. Tu mismo lo sabes porque lo has puesto entre comillas.



Si tú y yo estudiásemos la contabilidad de Teléfonica o Santander y tras ver que sus acciones están burbujeadas nos ponemos en corto contra ellos

No habría nada malo en eso no?


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 Ene 2021)

Pues se pondrían igual que los empleados de GameStop cuando les largaran a la calle con la excusa de los mismos palabros megagüays.

Supongo que tendrán que pedir responsabilidades si acaso a los CEO del fondo y decirle que tiene que cubrirles las jubilaciones con la pasta guardada en los paraísos fiscales.


----------



## Decipher (31 Ene 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Si tú y yo estudiásemos la contabilidad de Teléfonica o Santander y tras ver que sus acciones están burbujeadas nos ponemos en corto contra ellos
> 
> No habría nada malo en eso no?



Pues claro que si ¿O deja de ser nocivo cuando lo haces tú?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (31 Ene 2021)

Ojo, que es imprescindible diferenciar entre shorts y naked shorts. No es lo mismo. Uno es un instrumento que mejora la eficiencia dle mercado si se utiliza bien, lo otro es piratería.

El caso que nos ocupa es un extremo. Naked a saco y más del 100% del float.

Es un pirata gilipollas que se cree tan sobrado que va por el mundo con la polla fuera vacilando al personal.

Por eso se merece todo lo que le pase. Por pirata. Por imbecil. Por sobrado. Por justicia.

GME hasta el infinito y que revienten!


----------



## Planeta Langostini (31 Ene 2021)

hooold the doooorrr


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Español residiendo en Polonia desde 2013, con un paréntesis de 2 años en UK



Pues olé sus cojones señor...

Solo conseguí aprender "Iedno pibo proshhhe" y me costó un huevo

Chapeuax!


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Si lo hiciésemos nosotros contra el Santander...?
> 
> Sin puto fallo
> 
> Todos las empresas colaboradoras de este gobierno están en la mira



Te digo que es lo mismo. Es igual que lo que hacen los de wsb ¿Es especulación que no produce nada posítivo y no deberian permitirse ese tipo de prácticas? Pues claro. Otra cosa es que nos alegremos por quienes lo hacen, a quien se lo hacen y que les hayan ganado en su propio casino amañado.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (1 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Español residiendo en Polonia desde 2013, con un paréntesis de 2 años en UK



Es posible que las tetas de cracovia sean las mejores del mundo? Eso sí que es un hold de manual. Perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Por experiencia (y pasta perdida por comprar en premarket) *hay un gap alcista, saltan los take profits, hay un bajón y a partir de ahí es impredecible lo que pase en la sesión.*
> 
> ESTO *NO *ES UN CONSEJO DE INVERSIÓN: en circunstancias normales yo esperaría a ver qué pasa a partir de la primera hora de la sesión. No para ganar dinero, para intentar que mi dinero comprara el máximo GME posible. Pero como este caso no se ha visto nunca, igual abre en $800 y en una hora está en $2000 y luego hasta el infinito y más allá. Por los lulz y eso



Totalmente de acuerdo y comparto.

Dada la presión compradora (la vemos en el foro, debe ser más en USA), tanto el premarket como la apertura van a ser ALCISTAS... según sea la estrategia de las "manos grandes" y la presión de compradores, a partir de ahí puede seguir un goteo a la baja, una bajada fuerte o un "ajuste" antes de seguir subiendo.

El consejo sería no estar con una orden "abierta a precio de mercado" porque van a pagar más caro que un Rolls Royce. Esperen que abra, denle unos minutos y recién ahí metan la orden.

A los fines del proyecto meter a mercado en la apertura o comprar 15 minutos después no hace diferencia. Para Ustedes, *en el 80% de los casos será pagar más caro (el punto MAS caro justamente).*

Edito para agregar la cita de un compañero que dijo lo mismo:



Polonia Viva dijo:


> *Ni se te ocurra poner una orden a mercado antes de que abra en una acción tan tan volátil*. Vamos, no lo hagas nunca, pero en este caso con más razón, que como abra con un gap brutal hacia arriba te hace un roto. Siempre orden limitada



Esto NO es un consejo de inversión. Hagan lo que quieran.


----------



## hornblower (1 Feb 2021)

Mañana quiero comprar una acción y lo he intentado por ING pero tienen que comprobar mi dni, hacer una transferencia desde otra cuenta, no me va a dar tiempo. Recomendaríais en mi caso intentarlo TAMBIÉN con Ninety Nine ??


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Esto NO es un consejo de inversión.



No, es de botánica. 

Me hace mucha gracia la coletilla esa siempre en los foros cuando es evidentemente falso. Que absurdo todo.

Por cierto Nico ¿Que piensas de la posibilidad de que los fondos hayan vendido muchas mas acciones de las existentes? ¿Como piensas que afectará eso?


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Te digo que es lo mismo. Es igual que lo que hacen los de wsb ¿Es especulación que no produce nada posítivo y no deberian permitirse ese tipo de prácticas? Pues claro. Otra cosa es que nos alegremos por quienes lo hacen, a quien se lo hacen y que les hayan ganado en su propio casino amañado.



No comparto tu opinión compañero... además de dotar de liquidez, como ya te han comentado otros foreros los cortos evita la creación de burbujas financieras que son mucho más dañinas.

Y Wsb han llegado para decir que aquí o mojamos todos o....

DeepFuckingValue 4 president


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Partes del error de darle categoría moral. Valgame Dios de parecer que defiendo a esos cabrones!
> Pero objetivamente la existencia del instrumento es más necesaria que nunca con trillones de papeles inundando los mercados. Mira ahí si quieres descabezar a la hidra.
> 
> Y por cierto. Toda inversión financiera es intrínsecamente especulativa. Es su naturaleza.



Claro, claro, todo es especulación. Con especulación me refiero especificamente a aquella que rebasa el límite de los socialmente aceptable, aquellas acciones que proporcionan poco beneficio común pero incurren en graves riesgos. Al final hay que poner limites, a todo, en alguna parte. Yo no soy liberal y mucho menos libertario y eso de "es el mercao amigo", sobre todo cuando está amañado, no me convence en absoluto.


----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

A ver, si ganas algo pues lo pones en la casilla que corresponda de la declaración de renta y si se te olvida pues supongo que siendo poco dinero no te van a perseguir tampoco. Yo prefiero tenerlo todo en regla.


----------



## Maxos (1 Feb 2021)

No hay un plazo límite, pero cada día que pasa pierden dinero.
Se trata de ver quien aguanta más, si Melvin sin comprar mientras cada día pierde dinero o los retardeds sin vender.
Se decía el viernes porqué era cuando se esperaba que Melvin se quedara sin dinero y no pudiera hacer frente a los márgenes. Pero otros fondos les dieron 2700 millones de dolares.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Creía que *no se podían comprar fracciones de acción....*
> 
> Iluminadme, soy un simio, *soy un retarded*



Te aclaro que meterse en algo que uno NO ENTIENDE si, es bastante de retarded.   

De todos modos, si no te juegas la camisa, a veces es el modo de aprender (le pagas a un profesor o le pagas al mercado tu aprendizaje).

En el mercado las acciones se compran COMPLETAS. Lo que pasa es que varios de estos sitios que mencionan (y aparentemente sería el caso de Robin Hood y de algunos otros que han mencionado por aquí), no operan directamente a mercado sino como intermediarios y entonces permiten "fraccionar" una acción.

Ese fraccionamiento es INTERNO al sitio, no en el mercado donde, la acción se compra o vende completa.

Sugeriría leer los contratos porque, en el caso de estos particulares intermediarios, quizás se reservan el derecho de liquidar en DOLARES y no entregar la acción. Lo cual de última no es grave (siempre que no pierdas el dinero)... eso si, *en la práctica IGNORAS si están "comprando" realmente las acciones o todo es un juego de su contabilidad interna* (te "vendo" 1/3 de acción pero no tengo que comprarla hasta que no completo una acción entera, tengo de derecho de liquidar en $$ y no estoy obligado a entregar la acción, etc.)

Digamos que, en estos casos te quedas "contento" pero quizás nunca participaste en el mercado REALMENTE.


----------



## amigos895 (1 Feb 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Mañana quiero comprar una acción y lo he intentado por ING pero tienen que comprobar mi dni, hacer una transferencia desde otra cuenta, no me va a dar tiempo. Recomendaríais en mi caso intentarlo TAMBIÉN con Ninety Nine ??



En Ninety Nine te validan el DNI en nada, literal.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

Aquí no damos consejos de nada, somos unos retrasados, unos autistas, unos putos monos, unos degenerados, unos lemmings que se arrojan al vacío





Nico dijo:


> Te aclaro que meterse en algo que uno NO ENTIENDE si, es bastante de retarded.
> 
> De todos modos, si no te juegas la camisa, a veces es el modo de aprender (le pagas a un profesor o le pagas al mercado tu aprendizaje).
> 
> ...




Jajaja, sí, estoy para aprender, no solo en esto sino en casi todo de la vida.

Esto del fraccionamiento de acciones entonces equivale a estar en manos de un intermediario. Imagino que serán más baratos que el standard de comprar acciones de verdad y que te las custodien, pero no me gusta nada


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (1 Feb 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Claro, claro, todo es especulación. Con especulación me refiero especificamente a aquella que rebasa el límite de los socialmente aceptable, aquellas acciones que proporcionan poco beneficio común pero incurren en graves riesgos. Al final hay que poner limites, a todo, en alguna parte. Yo no soy liberal y mucho menos libertario y eso de "es el mercao amigo", sobre todo cuando está amañado, no me convence en absoluto.



Yo lo que te digo es que eliminar los cortos SIN cambiar nada más, aún sería peor. 

Alto, si lo que me dices es que hay que hacer algo para evitar que los cabrones dejen de jugar con las cartas marcadas jodiendo la vida a los demás, ahí nos entenderemos seguro.


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

Inter fucking stellar travel is my goal

LooooooooooooooooooooooooooL


----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

Yo estoy metido en WSB y por lo que voy leyendo, el lunes va a estar la cosa calentita, calentita.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> No hay un plazo límite, pero cada día que pasa pierden dinero.
> Se trata de ver quien aguanta más, si Melvin sin comprar mientras cada día pierde dinero o los retardeds sin vender.
> Se decía el viernes porqué era cuando se esperaba que Melvin se quedara sin dinero y no pudiera hacer frente a los márgenes. Pero otros fondos les dieron 2700 millones de dolares.



Esperar a que se queden sin dinero cuando el dinero lo imprimen con la maquina de hacer churros es como esperar a los reyes magos. Si no hay dinero se imprime mas Y PUUUUUNTO.

A la velocidad que tienen puesta la impresora en los USA ni lo van a notar, de todos modos.

El sistema tiene esa baza, dinero infinito. Si se siente amenazado puede usarlo.

Aun mas retorcido, sacar ese dinero de los cheques regalos que estan dando a los americanitos ultimamente: "marditos roedores se llevaron su chequecito wey, la culpa no es nuestra es de esos malosos de Reddit"

Por lo que estamos muy lejos de asistir a una AUTENTICA crisis estatal y sistemica, estamos viendo a algunos fondos jodidos, que podrian ser rescatados o no, lo mas probable es que si, tras un pequenno reglazo en la manita que ni van a sentir. No se consiguio ponerles en vereda en 2008, no se les va a poner en vereda ahora por esto.

Mi opinion, que espero sea totalmente equivocada.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

1) Este caso es EXTREMO, EXCEPCIONAL Y *UNICO*. Y lo de "único" porque los que "pillan" al HF no es otro HF *sino unos particulares locos de un foro de Internet*. Eso lo hace "único".

2) No es tan infrecuente aunque, *rara vez es tan extremo* como éste que estamos viendo o el famoso de la VolksWagen, aunque en este caso fue un mano a mano entre HF.

Squeezes (más normalitos) hay de diversos tipos y ocurren con relativa frecuencia y los Fondos se pegan golpizas unos a otros cuando se pescan en situaciones comprometidas... rara vez un Fondo queda TAN pillado y sale con grandes pérdidas pero sin morir... este es un caso de muerte potencial.


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

Musk es carismático (por lo menos desde que se tapó el cartón), pero tiene el san benito de genio loco y el de hombre más rico

DFV is da man


----------



## Maxos (1 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Musk es carismático (por lo menos desde que se tapó el cartón), pero tiene el san benito de genio loco y el de hombre más rico
> 
> DFV is da man



Musk no puede ser presidente, no nació en EEUU. A no ser que hagan una jugada como la de Kamala.


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

Solucionar su discapacidad capilar


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No, es de botánica.
> 
> Me hace mucha gracia la coletilla esa siempre en los foros cuando es evidentemente falso. Que absurdo todo.
> 
> Por cierto Nico* ¿Que piensas de la posibilidad de que los fondos hayan vendido muchas mas acciones de las existentes? ¿Como piensas que afectará eso?*



Las ventas "naked" (desnudos, sin las acciones) son más frecuentes de lo que se imaginan. Este es un juego de fulleros.

De todos modos suelen ser muy medidas y de corto plazo (nadie es tan loco como para cometer un delito y quedarse con la bolsa en la mano para que lo pillen).

Pero es *un asunto CONTABLE y COMPLEJO de explicar.*

Me invento un caso hipotético para darte una idea:

- Yo te pido 1000 acciones de Tesla, tú no las tienes ahora pero, para no perder el cliente me las "anotas" y yo las veo en mi registro.

- Para no cometer un delito (el párrafo de arriba ES un delito) un segundo antes he cursado un contrato con otro operador "reservando" 1000 acciones de Tesla.

En estos momentos hay 2000 "acciones de Tesla" *que pueden no existir*... 1000 que figuran en tu cuenta (pero que yo todavían o tengo) y 1000 "contratadas" al mayorista (para evitar cometer un delito), pero que todavía* no han sido compradas.*

Minutos después el mayorista adquiere las 1000 acciones, me las manda y yo las pongo en tu cuenta... ahora vuelven a ser "1000 acciones" *de verdad mientras que durante un tiempo hubo "2000 acciones de mentira" dando vueltas en las contabilidades* respectivas de brokers y mayoristas.

- _¿Hubo "naked sell"?_... realmente SI. Al momento concreto de la operación hubo 2000 acciones "anotadas y no existentes".
- _¿Legalmente hubo delito?_... mmmhhh... NO... porque *antes* de "anotarlas en mi cuenta" hizo uso de un contrato de suministro que tiene para estos casos y *cursó el pedido*.
- _¿Al final las 2000 acciones "inventadas" existen?_... NO, una vez "acomodada" la operación, lo que quedan *son las 1000 acciones "reales" en la cuentan del comprador.*

Hay otros casos e hipótesis de "naked" pero te he planteado uno de los más corrientes y sencillos de entender.

===

En este caso si hay 140% de "cortos", puede que haya varias "cuentas" que están pendientes de ser calzadas (arbitradas, compensadas) y que al momento del informe no necesariamente tenían las acciones "reales".


----------



## antoniussss (1 Feb 2021)

Aquí señores los cortos o los largos son un puto problema, y son un puto problema por 2 motivos:

1. Por el apalancamiento
2. Porque se permite la venta a mercado.


Ambas situaciones hacen crear situaciones explosivas tanto en un sentido como en otro, el que la tiene más gorda siempre gana o un 99,99% de las veces.


Con cambiar el asunto por lo menos a "Ordenes limitadas a precio", ya avanzamos mucho, pero lo que no se puede es apostar a que la empresa cae porque está sobrevalorada y además participar en su caída o viceversa, y encima sin poner "el dinero real".


----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

Yo me voy a dormir que mañana...


----------



## hornblower (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Las ventas "naked" (desnudos, sin las acciones) son más frecuentes de lo que se imaginan. Este es un juego de fulleros.
> 
> De todos modos suelen ser muy medidas y de corto plazo (nadie es tan loco como para cometer un delito y quedarse con la bolsa en la mano para que lo pillen).
> 
> ...



Entiendo que no es que haya mas acciones de las normales si no que hay varios "propietarios" de las mismas aciones que deben traspasarselas entre ellos para cumplir sus obligaciones contractuales.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

Absolutamente.

De hecho, me está produciendo una sordera completa en relación a cualquier otro tema: virus chino, política en general...hasta mis criptos las tengo medio abandonadas y las miro de refilón.

Incluso follando me ha venido esta locura a la mente


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

El video-resumen de la semana


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 560469
> 
> 
> Solucionar su discapacidad capilar



PCM/NPCM


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (1 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Inter fucking stellar travel is my goal
> 
> LooooooooooooooooooooooooooL




los retards mas retards q nunca!! 

pase lo que pase, los retards están a punto de pasarse internet


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> El video-resumen de la semana



"Your wife telling you to sell"

Jajajajajaja


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Habiendo leído en el hilo cómo empezó todo y viendo el particular careto del promotor originante, si antes lo asignaba a la mera "casualidad" ahora estoy al 50%.

Me queda claro por los números que se han manejado que esto puede terminar siendo un negocio de *20.000 millones dólares* y, por esa cantidad, bien vale una aparición de la Virgen en Lourdes. Aquí los que se van a llevar esa pasta son ciertos fondos que poseen el 75% de las acciones (no los retards aunque los dejen llevarse una parte del pastel como premio).

Pero el grado de sofisticación me parece tan elevado que, cruzo los dedos *y me obligo a seguir pensando que es "casualidad"*... porque si tengo que dejarme llevar por el lado oscuro y admitir que es una psyop... cierro todo y me voy al campo.

Me repito de modo constante... _es una casualidad, es una casualidad... no te dejes llevar... es una casualidad...  _


----------



## estanflacion (1 Feb 2021)

Mineras australianas de plata, que están cotizando al alza, y es posible comprar ahora. He cargado en ellas, una cantidad pequeña por si da la campanada
Acciones de Intermin Resources Ltd | Cotización HRZ - Investing.com
En algunos broker aparece como HORIZON MINERALS

Acciones de Silver City Minerals Ltd | Cotización SCI - Investing.com

Acciones de White Rock Minerals Ltd | Cotización WRM - Investing.com


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Las ventas "naked" (desnudos, sin las acciones) son más frecuentes de lo que se imaginan. Este es un juego de fulleros.
> 
> De todos modos suelen ser muy medidas y de corto plazo (nadie es tan loco como para cometer un delito y quedarse con la bolsa en la mano para que lo pillen).
> 
> ...



Hola cosmo Nico. Igual si les pones algun video.



Asthar


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

Hay historias -me repito, pero es que es así- que son ORO PURO.

Me da igual que sean verdad o mentira, lo que importa en toda historia es QUE SEA BUENA, que te inspire

Aquí tenéis otra:


Posted by
u/SpookiRuski

2 hours ago









2




2









*I’m the guy who threw all of the wedding fund into GME. Wedding is free now!*


–]InfiGraph 241 puntos hace 2 horas
*Have you sold?* If not, you can't pay for a wedding with paper gains.


[–]SpookiRuski[S] 237 puntos hace 2 horas
*Still holding at the cost of my sanity*


[–]preparetodobattle 349 puntos hace 2 horas
As a married man sell enough to cover the original investment so you can make sure you actually get married.


[–]greexican68 237 puntos hace 2 horas
Sir, you are too smart for this sub. Unfortunately, I have to ask you to leave.


[–]preparetodobattle 105 puntos hace 2 horas
I’ll see myself out.


[–]Anesuto-san 167 puntos hace 2 horas
*Also verify your fiance's boyfriend has given explicit permission to allow this.*


[–]yahhhmoney 28 puntos hace una hora
Diamond Hands retard happy for you and your wife. *Make her boyfriend happy *


[–]SpookiRuski[S] 105 puntos hace 2 horas
That’s the plan for tomorrow, already pulled out the initial fund and tomorrow will make sure that it’s free


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Habiendo leído en el hilo cómo empezó todo y viendo el particular careto del promotor originante, si antes lo asignaba a la mera "casualidad" ahora estoy al 50%.
> 
> Me queda claro por los números que se han manejado que esto puede terminar siendo un negocio de *20.000 millones dólares* y, por esa cantidad, bien vale una aparición de la Virgen en Lourdes. Aquí los que se van a llevar esa pasta son ciertos fondos que poseen el 75% de las acciones (no los retards aunque los dejen llevarse una parte del pastel como premio).
> 
> ...



No creo que sea una psy op, porque tratar de coordinar a un foro de internet me parece inmensamente dificil. ¿Porque usar a un ejército de desharrapados vagamente controlable cusndo puedes hacerlo tú mismo? Los únicos motivos lógicos serian ausencia de capital o querer ocultar la identidad.

El primero apunta a un actor pequeño, el segundo si pensamos mal a una jugada interna o a un tercer actor que busque un desequilibrio. En cualquier caso un plan muy inestable y con múltiples posibilidades de fallo.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (1 Feb 2021)

OFFTOPIC: un forero que dio datos personales de la víctima de “la manada” en este foro. Calopez recibió un requerimientos judicial por una denuncia y dio los datos del forero. Creo al forero lo condenaron a 4 años de cárcel. Es decir, ingreso en el trullo. Pocas bromas.
Supongo que Calopez no tuvo mucho margen de maniobra pero este tema todavía crea ampollas en el foro. Extraño que no lo supieras.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Hombre... para ser un forero de tu antiguedad...  

Cuando fue el tema de "la manada" se postearon muchas cosas y el Juez le pidió a Calopez los IPs de los usuarios que las habían posteado.

A uno de ellos al menos (EnriquePC) le "pescaron" el posteo a través de la IP y terminó con juicio y condenado.

La noticia de su condena también estuvo en el foro.


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

Quién sabe. Exsiste el precedente Volkswagen. que el precio lo puso Fedinand Porsche donde le dio la gana porque era, como parece que se repite ahora, una pillada sin escapatoria. Squeeze infinito. 30 MM creo que les sacó.

Yo creo que en cuanto el poder vea claro que se camina hacia eso irremediablemente, apagarán todo, susenderán la cotización y declararán una emergencia de seguridad nacional o algo así. Y diez años esperando a que los dems puedan cambiar el tribunal supremo antes de que haya juicio.


----------



## auricooro (1 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ojo, que es imprescindible diferenciar entre shorts y naked shorts. No es lo mismo. Uno es un instrumento que mejora la eficiencia dle mercado si se utiliza bien, lo otro es piratería.
> 
> El caso que nos ocupa es un extremo. Naked a saco y más del 100% del float.
> 
> ...



Lo que habría que regular no son los cortos, lo que hay que regular es el riesgo extremo y apalancamiento extremo sin fondos que respalden la operación.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

No he operado con ellos, no te puedo decir.

PS: Sí, soy retarded


----------



## marvinhess (1 Feb 2021)

Voy con ello ahora mismo y actualizo lo anterior, que esta tarde ha sido de locos y no he podido ponerme a ello realmente. Siento haber estado ausente.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (1 Feb 2021)

Vamos a ver que tal se da mañana. Espero que los que podáis hacer trading hayáis comprado algunas acciones. Ya sabéis, we like the stock.

Si, contra todo pronóstico y todos los obstáculos se mantiene el HOLD y se materializa el short squeeze con un precio del valor obscenamente alto, A finales de la semana que viene os quiero ver a todos así:


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Ya que te comento un tema, aprovecho y te comento los dos



Decipher dijo:


> Entiendo que *no es que haya mas acciones de las normales* si no que hay varios "propietarios" de las mismas aciones que *deben traspasarselas entre ellos para cumplir sus obligaciones contractuales.*



En efecto.

El punto es que, durante algún tiempo hay una presión en el mercado SUPERIOR a la que habría con las acciones "de verdad" (más ventas o más compras), *lo que permite influir en el PRECIO*.

No es lo mismo a que tú metas una orden de venta de 100 acciones *a que la hagas de 4000*. Y si las 4000 son "naked", aunque luego "calcen" y "aparezcan" las acciones una vez completadas las operaciones, lo cierto es que *incidiste en el mercado con una OFERTA que NO ERA REAL.*

===



Decipher dijo:


> *No creo que sea una psy op*, porque tratar de *coordinar a un foro de internet me parece inmensamente dificil*. ¿Porque usar a un ejército de desharrapados vagamente controlable cusndo puedes hacerlo tú mismo? Los únicos motivos lógicos serian ausencia de capital o querer ocultar la identidad.
> 
> El primero apunta a un actor pequeño, el segundo si pensamos mal a una jugada interna o a un tercer actor que busque un desequilibrio. En cualquier caso un plan muy inestable y con múltiples posibilidades de fallo.



Te comento:

1) Las técnicas para manipular la opinión pública (y más en el entorno "cerrado" de un foro) son más sofisticas y eficaces de lo que crees.

2) El promotor de esto "apareció" haciendo compras y anunciándolas BASTANTE TIEMPO ATRAS. Luego la acción fue "subiendo" y dándole la razón, con lo que empezó a arrastrar la opinión mayoritaria.

3) Los argumentos usados son muy fuertes (adaptados siempre al perfil de los participantes), en este caso "matemos a los Fondos", "les ganemos", etc.

4) La imagen del personaje -ahora que la conocemos- parece DISEÑADA para ser "original" y "llamativa"... si fuera un nerd gordo y de pecas no despertaría ninguna adhesión... pero "casualmente" es un joven "revolucionario" de vincha a la cabeza.

5) "Sorprendemente" había trabajado en el departamento de marketing de Fidelity o uno de los grandes... vaya "casualidades".

Digamos que esta parte perfectamente puede ser "armada"... otra cosa es que el tema *se haga VIRAL al extremo en que se hizo*. Eso quizás no estuvo en los planes ni pudo ser planificado... pero el ARRANQUE de todo el asunto y el PERFIL del operador y sus mensajes, *o es la más grande de las "casualidades" o está más armado que un recital de Madonna !!* 

Es como que te "creas" que Facebook o Twitter *crecieron "gratis" hasta donde crecieron*...  ... siendo, como son, canales estupendos para recolectar información, inteligencia y data para las grandes agencias de inteligencia... y eso sin hablar de su enorme capacidad de MANIPULAR Y FORMAR la opinión pública.

Por lo pronto me repito... _todo es "casualidad"... todo es "casualidad"_... no me gusta mucho el mundo que advierto si tengo que enterarme de que ya pueden manipular los acontecimientos hasta este punto.


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Melvin tiene activos por 13MM (de los cuales no serán todos líquidos...), entiendo que ese sería el tope de lo que se les puede exprimir no?



Supongo que la cifra adeudada n tiene límite. Igual que tú puedes perder mucho más de lo que tienes. Sólo tienes que poner un corto a GME antes de que arranque mañana y comprobarlo jejeje.

Pero supongo que sí hay límte de lo que pueden cobrar los retards: el valor de liquidación de los poseedores de cortos.

Ni idea, en realidad. Mi nick es mi nombre real.

Dudo que se permita llegar a eso. Al principio mucho david contra goliath pero cuando han visto lo que hay, ya ni la petarda de la AOC dice ni pío y todos los medios están preparando el caldo para un pucherazo que salve a los fondos. Y si no intentan entrullar a nadie es por miedo a las represalias.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

Creo que podría ser un distintivo de los retarded de Burbuja, el hecho de que también somos todos calvos (o discapacitados capilares, según alguna oscura nomenclatura)


----------



## Shrek (1 Feb 2021)

El que no holdea es porque no quiere.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

Jaja, aquí todo el mundo es calvo, sale en las condiciones que firmas al hacerte una cuenta.

Si tienes pelo, se te empieza a caer, jaja




De lo que más me gusta de toda esta locura es el contagio psíquico tan brutal que estamos experimentando


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Habiendo leído en el hilo cómo empezó todo y viendo el particular careto del promotor originante, si antes lo asignaba a la mera "casualidad" ahora estoy al 50%.
> 
> Me queda claro por los números que se han manejado que esto puede terminar siendo un negocio de *20.000 millones dólares* y, por esa cantidad, bien vale una aparición de la Virgen en Lourdes. Aquí los que se van a llevar esa pasta son ciertos fondos que poseen el 75% de las acciones (no los retards aunque los dejen llevarse una parte del pastel como premio).
> 
> ...



Una jugada maestra. Hacer ver que el asunto puede funcionar con una "pequeña empresa", para en el siguiente paso meterse en algo tan amplio y tan sobrevalorado como es la plata y ahi es donde muchos, por eso de la avaricia humana, van a palmar de verdad pasta gansa 
Por lo pronto la plata me parece que abre muy bien. 
A ver si acertamos como siempre 

Asthar


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

Robinhood slims restricted list to 8 stocks, but users can still only buy 1 share of GameStop


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Ya que te comento un tema, aprovecho y te comento los dos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero eso es un poco evidente. ¿Quien va a tener los conocimientos necesarios para montar algo así? Evidentemente no un taxista o una cocinera. Tendrá que ser alguien del gremio. Para mi está claro que "casual" no fué.

En este post lo explicaba

*Tema mítico* : - WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold.

Tengo la sensación de que Melvin cápital ya estaba en su punto de mira por las razones que cito, pero también se mezclaron una serie de circunstancias. Una compañia por la que los milenials tienen una vinculación emocional, un deseo de dar una patada a los fondos tras 2008, la reciente derrota de Trump (Admitámoslo, wsb es en parte de la órbita trumpista).

Tú quieres ver una mano negra detrás de todo esto. Sin descartarlo completamente yo lo veo poco probable, por las razones que ya he citado, los grandes fondos no tienen necesidad de montar una operación estrambótica así, me parece mas la obra de actores pequeños y con ambición. En ese sentido esto no es meramente una "casualidad feliz" completamente inocente, pero ha sido montado desde abajo.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

George A dijo:


> La verdad es que lo están dando todo for de lulz. Van marcando el territorio hasta en Cryptocurrency Prices, Charts And Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap



¿Me estás diciendo que en la crypto WSB hay solo casi 25.000 millones de euros? 

Me pongo cachondo de pensarlo, pero si esos 25.000 millones entrasen en la acción la mandaban no a la luna sino fuera del sistema solar...


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que en la crypto WSB hay solo casi 25.000 millones de euros?
> 
> Me pongo cachondo de pensarlo, pero si esos 25.000 millones entrasen en la acción la mandaban no a la luna sino fuera del sistema solar...



Es una coña.


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

@Nico 

creo que es clave el papel de Citron Reserch en todo este lío, y el pique que hubo entre wsb y ellos


----------



## scratch (1 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> 970 € lingote de 1 kg de plata.
> 1 Kilo Silver Bar | Valcambi | coininvest
> 863 € lingote de 1 kg de plata que, por llevar el sello de Niue ya no tiene iva.
> 1 Kilo Coin Bar | Silver | StoneX | coininvest



29 horas más tarde de este post
El valcambi a 1150,05 € y el de StoneX a 1024,88 € un 18,56% y un 18,76% más caro respectivamente


----------



## Perchas (1 Feb 2021)

Solo os digo una cosa: permaneced atentos a la pantalla, Perchas os dará un exclusiva cuando toque.

*"Esto con una ley general de 3,1 g / t de oro equivalente, que contiene 31.000 oz de oro, 317.000 oz de plata y 6.100 toneladas de cobre"*


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Feb 2021)

scratch dijo:


> 29 horas más tarde de este post
> El valcambi a 1150,05 € y el de StoneX a 1024,88 € un 18,56% y un 18,76% más caro respectivamente



Yo aun acumulo vil metal de la ultima fiebre platofila que le entro al foro. Se acercan los tiempos prometidos de jugosos ROIs de mi jinberzion?


----------



## marvinhess (1 Feb 2021)

Bueno amigos, acabo de actualizar el inicio del hilo, disculpadme si he cometido algún fallo y achacadlo a la hora en la que lo he realizado. Si creéis que debo cambiar algo o que debo actualizar algún FAQ, me comentáis.

Un saludo.

Edit: Hasta la puta *hora Pi* me habéis hecho quedarme cabrones.


----------



## al loro (1 Feb 2021)

Minuto 8:38


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (1 Feb 2021)

Todo bien. El segundo objetivo de Reddit abre al alza. 



Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Una jugada maestra. Hacer ver que el asunto puede funcionar con una "pequeña empresa", para en el siguiente paso meterse en algo tan amplio y tan sobrevalorado como es la plata y ahi es donde muchos, por eso de la avaricia humana, van a palmar de verdad pasta gansa
> Por lo pronto la plata me parece que abre muy bien.
> A ver si acertamos como siempre
> 
> Asthar



Los foreros de reddit acechan a la plata | Página 5 | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad. 

Asthar


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (1 Feb 2021)

Lo de que sois retrasados es literal


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> @Nico
> 
> creo que es clave el papel de Citron Reserch en todo este lío, y el pique que hubo entre wsb y ellos



Este fue el incendiario del asunto. Desde que apareció vomitando fuego por la boca, WSB se tomó el asunto como algo personal contra ellos.

El muy cretino salió de mamporrero diciendo vehementemente que el valor fundamental de la acción eran los $20 y que nada tenían que ver los shorts en todo esto. Que todos esos idiotas que habían comprado a $40 y seguían pumpeando iban a ser comida fácil para ellos.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

BREAKING YAARA BANK-PLOTKIN WIFE OF MELVIN CAPITAL FOUNDER GABRIEL PLOTKIN HAS FILED FOR DIVORCE CITING ‘IRRECONCILABLE DIFFERENCES’


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> BREAKING YAARA BANK-PLOTKIN WIFE OF MELVIN CAPITAL FOUNDER GABRIEL PLOTKIN HAS FILED FOR DIVORCE CITING ‘IRRECONCILABLE DIFFERENCES’



Entiendo. Para preservar una mínima parte de su fortuna ante embargos se divorcia... ¡la que está por venir!

Menudo fin de semana en los sótanos de la reserva de la FED de nuevo. Ya van tres veces este siglo. La ausencia de su maridito este fin de semana se ha debido hacer notar.

"Her stop loss was triggered"

Se ve que Gabrielito no ha sabido holdearla


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Feb 2021)

*GameStop Corp (GME)*



325,00 +131,40 +67,87%
29/01 - Mercado cerrado. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )
*Después del cierre*
_*318,80 
-6,20
*_
*-1,91%*
_0:56:24 _- Info en tiempo real

Volumen: 50.566.055
Compra/Venta: 312,00 / 313,25
Rango día: 250,00 - 413,98


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

365 dijo:


> Ya.
> Y los pisos nunca bajan, decian por el año 2006 y *tambien que alquilar era una garantia de futuro si eras propietario varios pisos y locales comerciales.*



Son curiosas las ironias de la vida, y como los mensajes simplistas a menudo contienen una bomba de relojería envenenada.

LOS PISOS NUNCA BAJAN es una estupidez, correcto.

pero el mantra del mundo de la inversión de DIVERSIFICANDO REDUCES RIESGO en tema inmobiliario no se cumple. El que en lugar de solo pisos tenga el combo pisos+locales+garajes se va a ver peor que el que tenga solo pisos, los locales van a ir muy de capa caida salvo los muy premium (y esos estan en manos de fondos de inversión o SOCIMIS) y los garajes cada vez seran menos demandados con un paro juvenil del 50% una crisis larga y el patinete eléctrico.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> BREAKING YAARA BANK-PLOTKIN WIFE OF MELVIN CAPITAL FOUNDER GABRIEL PLOTKIN HAS FILED FOR DIVORCE CITING ‘IRRECONCILABLE DIFFERENCES’



Las mujeres siempre abandonan el barco las primeras, cuando se hunde. Como las ratas.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Este fue el incendiario del asunto. Desde que apareció vomitando fuego por la boca, WSB se tomó el asunto como algo personal contra ellos.
> 
> El muy cretino salió de mamporrero diciendo vehementemente que el valor fundamental de la acción eran los $20 y que nada tenían que ver los shorts en todo esto. Que todos esos idiotas que habían comprado a $40 y seguían pumpeando iban a ser comida fácil para ellos.



Pues 20$ era mucho. La mayoría de analistas le daban mucho menos. Por ejemplo, Bank of America valuaba Gamestop en 1.5$.
Por tanto, la manipulación del precio ha sido hecha por los mamporreros de WSB, no por los bajistas.


----------



## Dolce (1 Feb 2021)

No señor, había quién confiaba plenamente en esta compañía.
GameStop, ¿manipulación o un caso de infravaloración de libro?


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Las ventas "naked" (desnudos, sin las acciones) son más frecuentes de lo que se imaginan. Este es un juego de fulleros.
> 
> De todos modos suelen ser muy medidas y de corto plazo (nadie es tan loco como para cometer un delito y quedarse con la bolsa en la mano para que lo pillen).
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver. El que haya un 140% de shorts, yo creo que es porque una misma acción se puede shortear varias veces. Se toma prestada, se vende. Una segunda persona la vuelve a tomar prestada y la vuelve a vender. Sencillo.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Dolce dijo:


> No señor, había quién confiaba plenamente en esta compañía.
> GameStop, ¿manipulación o un caso de infravaloración de libro?



Ayer miré en Google, y los analistas actualmente le dan 12$, ya descontadas todas las nuevas noticias.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Entiendo. Para preservar una mínima parte de su fortuna ante embargos se divorcia... ¡la que está por venir!
> 
> Menudo fin de semana en los sótanos de la reserva de la FED de nuevo. Ya van tres veces este siglo. La ausencia de su maridito este fin de semana se ha debido hacer notar.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, por si nadie ha colgado la foto de la esposa que se divorcia
https://www.chabadic.com/templates/articlecco_cdo/aid/1990574/jewish/Honorees.htm

asi solo viendo la cara diría que MELAFO


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Por cierto, por si nadie ha colgado la foto de la esposa que se divorcia
> https://www.chabadic.com/templates/articlecco_cdo/aid/1990574/jewish/Honorees.htm
> 
> asi solo viendo la cara diría que MELAFO



Mmmhhhh... qué curioso. El CEO de Melvin es judío. Y el de Citron Research también es judío.
Pero entonces qué hacían 2 judíos shorteando Gamestop, donde el 75% de las acciones estaban en manos de grandes fondos (también judíos)???
Huele a TEATRO. Operación CONCERTADA.
Todo el dinero perdido por esos 2 fondos judíos ha ido a parar a los otros fondos judíos más gordos. O sea que no han perdido dinero.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Jodo si existe.
> 
> De hecho Robinhood es un intento bastante exitoso de aprovechar dicha asimetria de la información por parte de los que están dentro si ves de que va la vaina.
> 
> ...



No se lo crea usted, en Estados unidos aun hoy con una formación profesional especilizada y siendo trabajador te ganas la vida razonablemente (especialmente en comparación con España)

Estados Unidos tiene más solteros que nunca en la historia: 42 millones

La clave esto, ya en 2014 42 millones de solteros

La soltería involuntaria y falta de proyecto de vida familiar afecta sobre todo a varones.

Apostaría que la mayoría de los WallStreetBets son INCEL's Incel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre y que apenas hay mujeres metidas en el ajo.

Siempre existió un pequeño porcentaje de personas (homosexuales aparte) que por su intelectualidad, creencias religiosas o incluso autismo-asperger (en estos ya la voluntariedad es mas discutible) elegian una vida sin pareja.

Pero el feminismo y las expectativas enloquecidad de la mujer actual, que hacen que solo un 20% de los hombres sean aceptables para el 80% de las mujeres, antes o despues generaría un estallido social de algún tipo.

Lo que no esperábamos es que sería contra Wall Street.

Pero tiene su lógica. Los primeros Wall Street Bets que entraron en Game Stop van a hacer una pasta gansa, diría que van a pasar a ser muy deseables para las mujeres que antes los rechazaban

Ver este video para mas información (ojo verlo hasta el final)


----------



## Arthas98 (1 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Pues 20$ era mucho. La mayoría de analistas le daban mucho menos. Por ejemplo, Bank of America valuaba Gamestop en 1.5$.
> Por tanto, la manipulación del precio ha sido hecha por los mamporreros de WSB, no por los bajistas.



El precio de 1,5$ fue hecho por un analista que trabaja en Bank of Anerica no en nombre de Bank of América, de hecho hubo una denuncia porque se descubrió su cuenta personal de Twitter donde dijo que estaba perdiendo mucho dinero con sus cortos a GME y por lo tanto se le investiga por intento de manipulación de mercado. La prueba más clara es que a ese precio GameStop podría autocomprarse pues tiene más dinero en caja que esa valoración.
Pero claro, tú estás obsesionado con que es todo una conspiración


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Incluso un total defensor de la desregulación como Juan Ramón Rallo ve un posible indicio de fraude....aunque sea diferente del que inicialmente pensábamos y su solución sea un mas desregulación (que la cámara de compensación entre brokers deje de ser un monopolio)

Video muy interesante del que he aprendido cosas que no sabia


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> *Si la cosa se pone fea prohibirán la tenencia de plata.*
> Se pone interesante esto.
> 
> De todas formas, de los 7 M de usuarios de WSB pocos habla de SLV.
> De los nuevos usuarios habrá gente que honestamente like the stock pero se lee spam de BB y NOK que hace sospechar de agentes del enemigo. Si el capital no se hubiese divido en estas hubiesen provocado el SS sobradamente.



No se atreveran, ya sería demasiado evidente prohibir la tenencia. Lo que prohibiran es el "take delivery" en productos financieros. Es decir, que cualquier posibilidad de tomar la plata física queda prohibida y a cambio el estado te da su equivalente en cash o en bonos del tesoro a X plazo.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Esto en cambio, si que pienso que el gobierno lo prohibiría. Impondrían un corralito. Prohibir tener onzas de plata en tu casa no lo veo, pero no van a permitir. Aunque quizas si se plantea se consigan cosas como que los bancos españoles no pretendan cobrar a cada cliente 10 euros al mes de cuota de mantenimiento por usar su mierdaplataforma online (cuestión diferente es que si quieran cobrarte por hacerte en persona en la oficina lo que puedes hacer online, eso si me parece aceptable) para que luego los directivos del banco cobren 23892850859018591825 euros al año mas 934918491849184918493184918948123 euros de aportación a su plan de pensiones.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Denso pero muy bueno. Se resume en:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pienses en las acciones en dolares constantes, referencialas en base al valor REAL de oro y plata (infravaloradísima) para entender la valoración del mercado.

Aprovecho por si entran neófitos al hilo para colgar una foto de un auténtico dolar. No dice "Un dolar". Dice "Un dolar pagable en plata a petición del portador" 

Se imprimieron desde 1878 hasta 1968, año en el que se declaró la suspensión de la convertibilidad en plata. Los dolares no convertibles se habian empezado a imprimir en 1963.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues volviendo al caso argentino. Tu tienes 1 onza de plata y tienes que comprar carne o pan o leche mañana. Estamos en hiperinflación, ojo, ¿puedes explicarme la dinámica de intercambio con el carnicero, el panadero y el lechero cuando necesitas comprar un filete, una barra de pan y un litro de leche? En palabras sencillas, para tontos. Porque hasta ahora todo pasaba por el cambio a fiat previo al intercambio por productos o servicios.
> 
> Mira, yo lo que tengo en físico no lo voy a tocar a ningún precio. Porque lo tengo para que a) no pierda valor y b) me proteja en cierta medida ante un mad max. Pero, sinceramente, no veo raspando una oncita para pagar el pan.



Creo que no tenemos que pensar en hiperinflación. El escenario general de deflación es mcho mas poderoso que lo que pueda hacer el mercado de la plata.

Simplemente, el dinero pasará de otros activos financieros (bonos, bolsa, oro y bitcoins) a plata. 

La plata se moverá como el Bitcoin.

¿Generará inflación? si, en productos industriales que la utilizan...hasta que el ingenio humano de con un sustituto de la plata a menor precio, que no tardará. 

Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con una hiperinflación estilo argentina, no flipeis. 

El Euro y el Dolar puede que pierdan valor frente al Yuan, pero no dejaran de ser las dos monedas mas fuertes.

Y no, no se va a volver al dinero basado en metales preciosos, hay demasiado dinero papel en el mundo.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues de momento a Melvin ya la han rescatado, me parece que también funciona en las finanzas, otra cosa es que si ven la caida inevitable otros se unan a la matanza.



Si hubiera un movimiento similar a los Wall Street Bets en España cual creeis que sería el objetivo?

creo que no ocurrirá porque aquí es ilegal, ya lo ha avisado la CNMV


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Buenos dias retards!

¿Quien necesita Netflix teniendo toda esta historia?

Hacia tiempo que no me enganchaba tanto a algo

Si GME se pone 10k+ me tatuaré las diamond hands

HOOOOOOLD!


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Según Diaz Villanueva esto ya se ha acabado y era una estafa piramidal.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es que no es solidaridad entre ellos. Es solidaridad consigo mismo. Al rescatar a Melvin, Griffin y Cohen se estaban rescatando a sí mismos.
> 
> La solidaridad no existe ahí. Al contrario, los capitostes de los fondos no pillados se están descojonando y quieren la cabeza de sus amiguitos.
> 
> Piensas eso porque es lo racional y no eres un psicópata. Ellos sí.



Perfectamente definido cuando Shia Le Beuf le pregunta a Michael Douglas (Gordon Gekkko) donde esta el límite de su ambición, detras de cuantos yates puede hacer esquí acúatico

Y Gekko le responde. "Esto no se hace por dinero. Es competir. Personas que compiten con personas"


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Si hubiera un movimiento similar a los Wall Street Bets en España cual creeis que sería el objetivo?
> 
> Una empresa con una presidenta abiertamente feminista y de color rojo?



No se elige a quien se pilla. Tienes que encontrar a un/os fondo/s que cumpla/n con las caracteristicas de estar metido/s en ventas en corto en una empresa que no sea demasiado grande y puedas juntar capital suficiente para hacerte con una parte significativa de la empresa.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Uy. Es que si piensas que wall street son unos mafias, mucha gente no se llega a imaginar hasta que punto llega la pirula en el mercado del arte. Eso ya es la hostia.
> 
> Hay muchísimas anécdotas de ese par y no quiero hacer offtopic. Aunque daría para hilo propio. Igual algún día me animo.
> 
> ...



Me parecería un hilo muy interesante y le animo a que lo inicie. De paso podremos descubrir arte que no conocemos.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Yo creo que la tendencia es imparable pero dice en Twitter de Reddit que el foco es GME y que la plata es una distracción.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560363



Nada impide a los de WSB jugar ambas cartas


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Por experiencia (y pasta perdida por comprar en premarket) hay un gap alcista, saltan los take profits, hay un bajón y a partir de ahí es impredecible lo que pase en la sesión.
> 
> ESTO *NO *ES UN CONSEJO DE INVERSIÓN: en circunstancias normales yo esperaría a ver qué pasa a partir de la primera hora de la sesión. No para ganar dinero, para intentar que mi dinero comprara el máximo GME posible. Pero como este caso no se ha visto nunca, igual abre en $800 y en una hora está en $2000 y luego hasta el infinito y más allá. Por los lulz y eso



En una situación normal de mercado los profesionales no operan al inicio de la sesión, pero esta situación es extraodinaria. Creo que la elección mejor es la aleatoria. Este NO es un consejo de inversión


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Estoy leyendo pero no me da tiempo a cogeros coño. Escuchad:
> 
> @klon @anonimocobarde @DasZukunft no uséis Degiro. Hace dos noches, cuando Robinhood se la jugó a la gente vendiendo sus acciones, Degiro también bloqueó la App. Hay pantallazo a en este hilo demostrándolo.
> 
> Buscaros otra .



@Kiral, el video que he colgado antes de Rallo explica porque otros Brokers suspendieron la compra de GameStop. Al parecer es posible que de haber habido manipulación de mercado no haya sido en los Brokers sino en las garantias exigidas a los Brokers por la cámara de compensación. Pero es todo aun hipotético.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## The Grasshopper (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Si hubiera un movimiento similar a los Wall Street Bets en España cual creeis que sería el objetivo?
> 
> Una empresa con una presidenta abiertamente feminista y de color rojo?



Yo me compraría Bankia para que nos ve vuelvan lo robado.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Si hubiera un movimiento similar a los Wall Street Bets en España cual creeis que sería el objetivo?
> 
> Una empresa con una presidenta abiertamente feminista y de color rojo?



Ojo que por aquí sólo por porponerlo te meteran en el talego y capaces de cerrar Internet si ven que algo así empieza a fraguarse.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Si lo hiciésemos nosotros contra el Santander...?
> 
> Sin puto fallo
> 
> Todos las empresas colaboradoras de este gobierno están en la mira



yo si fuera usted me cuidaría de citar en este hilo empresas concretas
La CNMV advierte que un fenómeno como GameStop en España sería manipulación del mercado


----------



## Garrafone (1 Feb 2021)

Aqui no hace falta que nadie haga nada para ver como quiebra todo, quiebran ellos solos como el POP


----------



## Divad (1 Feb 2021)

El rebaño ilusionado con las olas y pocos se han dado cuenta de ver quien lo controla todo...







GME - GameStop Corp Shareholders - CNNMoney.com


----------



## Arthas98 (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Si hubiera un movimiento similar a los Wall Street Bets en España cual creeis que sería el objetivo?
> 
> Una empresa con una presidenta abiertamente feminista y de color rojo?



Si intentas hundir una empresa española con cortos los prohibirán como cuando empezó el coronavirus y se perderá todo el momentum conseguido. Y seguramente aprovechen para hacerte exactamente lo mismo que les ha pasado a los cortos, comprarán sólo por joder.


----------



## gatosaurio (1 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Mmmhhhh... qué curioso. El CEO de Melvin es judío. Y el de Citron Research también es judío.
> Pero entonces qué hacían 2 judíos shorteando Gamestop, donde el 75% de las acciones estaban en manos de grandes fondos (también judíos)???
> Huele a TEATRO. Operación CONCERTADA.
> Todo el dinero perdido por esos 2 fondos judíos ha ido a parar a los otros fondos judíos más gordos. O sea que no han perdido dinero.



Que conste que a los judíos no los trago (varios meses en Israel trabajando me hicieron tener una opinión bastante negativa de ellos), pero sois un poco cansinos con las conspiranoias.
Imagina que todos esos CEO´s/CFO´s fueran españoles. ¿Te creerías que pueden formar una cabal a nivel de manipular el mercado entero? Pues no, con la envidia y el cainismo acabarían a hostias poniendose palos en las ruedas a la mínima. Lo mismo entre los hedge funds.
Una cosa es que los judíos tiendan a contratar judíos, pero una vez hay sheckels de por medio, son tan hijos de puta entre ellos como con el resto de los goyim.


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Que conste que a los judíos no los trago (varios meses en Israel trabajando me hicieron tener una opinión bastante negativa de ellos), pero sois un poco cansinos con las conspiranoias.
> Imagina que todos esos CEO´s/CFO´s fueran españoles. ¿Te creerías que pueden formar una cabal a nivel de manipular el mercado entero? Pues no, con la envidia y el cainismo acabarían a hostias poniendose palos en las ruedas a la mínima. Lo mismo entre los hedge funds.
> Una cosa es que los judíos tiendan a contratar judíos, pero una vez hay sheckels de por medio, son tan hijos de puta entre ellos como con el resto de los goyim.



Chapa es una cheerleader de los fondos de inversión. Su sueño seria ser trader de Wall Street, un auténtico wolverine, ha estado lanzando porqueria desde el principio.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Yo me compraría Bankia para que nos ve vuelvan lo robado.



como ya he comentado mas atras, no creo que algo como los WSB sea posible en España, ya ha avisado la CNMV

La CNMV advierte que un fenómeno como GameStop en España sería manipulación del mercado


----------



## electrón (1 Feb 2021)

Cuando abran los mercadoh intentaré comprar mi GME para HOLD. A las 15:30 hora española ¿no?


----------



## Divad (1 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Mmmhhhh... qué curioso. El CEO de Melvin es judío. Y el de Citron Research también es judío.
> Pero entonces qué hacían 2 judíos shorteando Gamestop, donde el 75% de las acciones estaban en manos de grandes fondos (también judíos)???
> Huele a TEATRO. Operación CONCERTADA.
> Todo el dinero perdido por esos 2 fondos judíos ha ido a parar a los otros fondos judíos más gordos. O sea que no han perdido dinero.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Si intentas hundir una empresa española con cortos los prohibirán como cuando empezó el coronavirus y se perderá todo el momentum conseguido. Y seguramente aprovechen para hacerte exactamente lo mismo que les ha pasado a los cortos, comprarán sólo por joder.



jajaj yo ni intento ni intentaría nada, solo participo en el hilo a modo de diversión intelectual y para aprender. Ni me puedo jugar el dinero (porque por la crisis COVID creo que pronto me iré al paro con cuarenta-y-tantos) ni me parece ético intentar hundir ninguna empresa que genere trabajo. Otra cosa es si los WSB han hecho una jugada legal frente a un hedge fund que destruye trabajo poníendose corto, que a mi mal no me parece. Pero vamos, que ahora mismo no tengo ni un euro en acciones, y nunca he tenido mas que unas poquitas por diversión.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Cuando abran los mercadoh intentaré comprar mi GME para HOLD. A las 15:30 hora española ¿no?



A las 15:30 empieza la fiesta si


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> jajaj yo no intento nada, solo participo en el hilo a modo de diversión intelectual y para aprender. Ni me puedo jugar el dinero (porque por la crisis COVID creo que pronto me iré al paro con cuarenta-y-tantos) ni me parece bien intentar hundir ninguna empresa que genere trabajo.



Hundir a un fondo de inversión es hacer un favor al mundo. Y de momento lo que han hecho es salvar a una empresa que genera trabajo real que es Game Stop. Con esto no quiero recomendar invertir en este momento.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Hundir a un fondo de inversión es hacer un favor al mundo. Y de momento lo que han hecho es salvar a una empresa que genera trabajo real que es Game Stop. Con esto no quiero recomendar invertir en este momento.



es lo que digo en mi mensaje, si lo cita completo


----------



## fran1488 (1 Feb 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Cuando abran los mercadoh intentaré comprar mi GME para HOLD. A las 15:30 hora española ¿no?



A las 9:00 puedes comprar en Frankfurt.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Hundir a un fondo de inversión es hacer un favor al mundo. Y de momento lo que han hecho es salvar a una empresa que genera trabajo real que es Game Stop. Con esto no quiero recomendar invertir en este momento.



Recomendar invertir no, pero mucha gente a entrado a lo kamikaze dando ya el dinero puesto por perdido, si de verdad todavia no han cerrado cortos estos kamikazes seran los que aguanten el hold


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> es lo que digo en mi mensaje, si lo cita completo



No lo cito completo porque lo ha añadido luego de yo citarlo. De todos modos con lo que ha añadido su post no tiene sentido. ¿De que empresa que puede destruir habla?


----------



## Kalevala (1 Feb 2021)

A modo de resumen para aquellos que lleguen ahora o quieran enterarse de toda la pelicula:
En este video lo cuentan muy bien


Juan Ramón Rallo explica muy bien (y muy despacito joer) el porqué de que hayan prohibido comprar GME y AMC muchos brokers


Y ahora mi aportación:
Wallstreetbets (WSB) es un foro de bolsa como hay mil en internet. En español estan Bolsia, Investing y hasta en burbuja tenemos nuestra pestaña de inversión. Lo que pasa es que todo es más grande en America.
Y como tal foro, surgió la idea de comprar GME por varias razones:
- Los cortos de más del 140% y la posibilidad de hacer un short squeeze
- Michael Blurry la tenía comprada
- Hubo un cambio en la dirección de la empresa y parecía que la empresa (no la acción) empezaba a mejorar

Asi que muchos, empezando por el tipo ese de los memes empezaron a comprar acciones. *Pero con la intencion de ganar dinero.*
Debido a que el free float (las acciones en mercado) no es muy grande, el precio empezó a subir.
Esto atrajo la atencion de fondos de inversion (Blackrock y otros) que entraron con las mismas intenciones. EL precio se disparo.
Y poco a poco el topic se hizo trending y se empezo a convertir en "vamos a machacar a Melvin y demás Hedge Funds que se ponen cortos para machacar empresas"
Y aquí empiezan a entrar los "retardeds and apes". Y se empieza a hablar de buy & hold. *Ahora la intencion cambia y es un suicidio colectivo en aras de machacar a esos fondos*.
Muchos se lo han tomado como un David contra Golliath pero a mi me parece mas un linchamiento, al estilo de querer ir contro los moros, negros o gitanos y coger a uno (o a siete) y darle una paliza.

Lo divertido (desde la barrera) es que esto no tiene final feliz para los retards. Todos los que están comprando desde el jueves que se hizo viral por encima de 300$, están comprando mierda a precio de oro y por mucho que mantengan, seguirá siendo mierda.
Cuanto mas tiempo mantengan mayor sera la paliza que le estan dando a Melvin $ Cia (todos los que esten cortos). Pero esto no es una revolucion, es parte del juego.
Y segun se vaya pasando la viralidad y el mercado ponga GME en su sitio (no mas de 30$) .... pues eso.

Si alguno piensa que esto va a llegar a 1000$ y a ese precio TODO EL MUNDO va a poder vender y hacerse rico es que no sabe como funciona esto de la bolsa.
Aqui solo van a ganar dinero los que traicionen al resto. Teoria de juegos!


----------



## Arthas98 (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> jajaj yo ni intento ni intentaría nada, solo participo en el hilo a modo de diversión intelectual y para aprender. Ni me puedo jugar el dinero (porque por la crisis COVID creo que pronto me iré al paro con cuarenta-y-tantos) ni me parece ético intentar hundir ninguna empresa que genere trabajo. Otra cosa es si los WSB han hecho una jugada legal frente a un hedge fund que destruye trabajo poníendose corto, que a mi mal no me parece. Pero vamos, que ahora mismo no tengo ni un euro en acciones, y nunca he tenido mas que unas poquitas por diversión.



No no, no te lo decía a malas, en base a tu comentario digo lo que pienso que ocurriría. Igual que uno comentó de pumpear Abengoa, ahí lo más probable es que te comas una dilución exprés de un bonistas que transformara la deuda en acciones y las vendiese en el acto, hundiendo toda la subida artificial. En España somos muy trileros y nos las sabemos todas.


----------



## Erebus. (1 Feb 2021)

Las operaciones de minoristas con acciones "infladas" por foreros de Reddit se multiplican también en España


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> A modo de resumen para aquellos que lleguen ahora o quieran enterarse de toda la pelicula:
> En este video lo cuentan muy bien
> 
> 
> ...



Te saltas la parte en que Melvin debe recomprar las acciones.


----------



## ¿Qué? (1 Feb 2021)

Erebus. dijo:


> Las operaciones de minoristas con acciones "infladas" por foreros de Reddit se multiplican también en España



Sacado de la noticia. No es algo nuevo, pero ahí esta la CNMV para recordarnos que con las cosas de comer no se juega. hdp


----------



## Kalevala (1 Feb 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Te saltas la parte en que Melvin debe recomprar las acciones.



Lo llevan haciendo ya varios dias, despacito pero sin pausa.
Y mas importante, sin subir el precio.

Igual que los retards buy the dip, Melvin sell the top.

Por otro lado, acabo de llevar a mi hija (13 años) al cole y me ha comentado sobre esto. Se ha hecho viral hasta a los niños. Totalmente fuera de control.

Voy a por palomitas!!!


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Lo llevan haciendo ya varios dias, despacito pero sin pausa.
> Y mas importante, sin subir el precio.
> 
> Igual que los retards buy the dip, Melvin sell the top.
> ...



El viernes me llamaron a mi troll por comentar que escuche a unas charos hablando de esto, el nivel de viralización ya es brutal


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Feb 2021)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Sacado de la noticia. No es algo nuevo, pero ahí esta la CNMV para recordarnos que con las cosas de comer no se juega. hdp



No empapelaron a Calopez por lo de la pobrecita victima de la manada y lo van a hacer por pumpear las acciones de Abengoa.


----------



## ¿Qué? (1 Feb 2021)

@Bafumat @Kalevala En las televisiones y las radios 0 patatero, apagón informativo. COVID, Birmania y Messi, es lo que el pueblo necesita.


----------



## gatosaurio (1 Feb 2021)

Pase lo que pase hoy, yo lo que más agradezco es haber estado 3 días sin pensar en el puto COVID y la mierda que tenemos montada en España. ¡Que gozada!


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Pase lo que pase hoy, yo lo que más agradezco es haber estado 3 días sin pensar en el puto COVID y la mierda que tenemos montada en España. ¡Que gozada!



Exacto y lo que me he reido leyendo WSB no tiene precio hasta el novio de mi mujer me decia que por favor bajara la voz

Uno de los mejores comentarios de reddit: “puedo oler vuestros cromosomas extra a través de la pantalla”


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Feb 2021)

Quizá esta crónica sea de las mejores piezas de información, que se han hecho en España:

¿Qué ha pasado con GameStop?: la historia real, contada por el español que mejor conoce la empresa - Libre Mercado

Locura en Wall Street: las claves y las incógnitas de la lucha entre los 'foreros' y los grandes fondos


----------



## roquerol (1 Feb 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Pase lo que pase hoy, yo lo que más agradezco es haber estado 3 días sin pensar en el puto COVID y la mierda que tenemos montada en España. ¡Que gozada!



No puedo estar más de acuerdo con usted. Añadiría el "miedo" que se ha instaurado en los gestores de fondos pensando en quien será la siguiente víctima. Va a ser interesante...


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Excelente resumen de Rallo, economista, de lo ocurrido. Contrasta mucho con el video de Diaz-Villanueva anterior. Tiene una segunda parte.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Feb 2021)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Sacado de la noticia. No es algo nuevo, pero ahí esta la CNMV para recordarnos que con las cosas de comer no se juega. hdp



¿¿hasta 6 años de prisión y 30 millones de euros de multa??

Supongo que eso depende de si la *presunta* estafa está supervisada por el Banco de España o no:

La Audiencia absuelve a Rodrigo Rato y a los otros 33 acusados en el 'caso Bankia': "El Banco de España supervisó el proceso"


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Lo llevan haciendo ya varios dias, despacito pero sin pausa.
> Y mas importante, sin subir el precio.
> 
> Igual que los retards buy the dip, Melvin sell the top.
> ...



No tengo tan claro que hayan vendido, pero estamos en la incognita. Los del foro están convencidos de que no.


----------



## Conde Duckula (1 Feb 2021)

Post de obligada lectura.


----------



## John Galt 007 (1 Feb 2021)

Los mierda-brokers com Robin Hood y otros quieren COCKBLOQUEAR y CUCKILIZAR a los inversores DEPLORABLES impidiendo la compra de determinadas acciones.

MUCHO CUIDADO PUES...


----------



## Conde Duckula (1 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿¿hasta 6 años de prisión y 30 millones de euros de multa??
> 
> Supongo que eso depende de si la *presunta* estafa está supervisada por el Banco de España o no:
> 
> La Audiencia absuelve a Rodrigo Rato y a los otros 33 acusados en el 'caso Bankia': "El Banco de España supervisó el proceso"



Anda que comparar al caso Bankia con lo que dice la CNMV es como comparar el tocino con la velocidad.
Que por cierto dudo mucho que aquí no se haga lo mismo que lo que se está demostrando se ha ha hecho en Wall Street. Pero claro que los que hacen estas cosas también son los jefes de la CNMV e incluso el gobierno.


----------



## fran1488 (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## John Galt 007 (1 Feb 2021)

La revolucion esta empezando a RUGIR CON MUY MALA HOSTIA.

La tormenta se acerca...

Los ANOS de los PROGRES HEDGE FUNDEROS seran REVENTADOS SIN PIEDAD NINGUNA.

Comprad PLATA!!!


----------



## Piturco (1 Feb 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Mañana quiero comprar una acción y lo he intentado por ING pero tienen que comprobar mi dni, hacer una transferencia desde otra cuenta, no me va a dar tiempo. Recomendaríais en mi caso intentarlo TAMBIÉN con Ninety Nine ??



Yo anoche me abrí una cuenta en cuestión de minutos. Ahora esperando a que llegue la transferencia que hice.


----------



## Ricardiano (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## John Galt 007 (1 Feb 2021)

Comunistas y rojos de mierda:

Esta es buestra oportunidad de “joder a loj ricoh”. Abriros una cuenta y comprad!!!


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Muy bueno el segundo video de Rallo.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Feb 2021)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Sacado de la noticia. No es algo nuevo, pero ahí esta la CNMV para recordarnos que con las cosas de comer no se juega. hdp



Eso lo dirán por los cortos "a pelito" y los fundamentales "pa su p*ta madre" de Melvin, ¿no?


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Pues 20$ era mucho. La mayoría de analistas le daban mucho menos. Por ejemplo, Bank of America valuaba Gamestop en 1.5$.
> Por tanto, la manipulación del precio ha sido hecha por los mamporreros de WSB, no por los bajistas.





Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Ayer miré en Google, y los analistas actualmente le dan 12$, ya descontadas todas las nuevas noticias.




La manipulación de precios de acciones de cada día es la que hacen, entre otros, los analistas.
Ellos sí que son los mamporreros de toda la vida





Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Si hubiera un movimiento similar a los Wall Street Bets en España cual creeis que sería el objetivo?
> 
> creo que no ocurrirá porque aquí es ilegal, ya lo ha avisado la CNMV





Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿¿hasta 6 años de prisión y 30 millones de euros de multa??
> 
> Supongo que eso depende de si la *presunta* estafa está supervisada por el Banco de España o no:
> 
> La Audiencia absuelve a Rodrigo Rato y a los otros 33 acusados en el 'caso Bankia': "El Banco de España supervisó el proceso"





Sí, el titular me suena a "La Audiencia absuelve a R.R. y a la caterva porque  habían pagado la mordida  del BE"

Ya sabéis, retardeds, apes, lemmings y demás patulea, hay que cumplir con todos, jaja


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## L'omertá (1 Feb 2021)

PILLAD PLATA!!!! (si podéis)


----------



## debianita (1 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> PILLAD PLATA!!!! (si podéis)



Casi un 12% de subida hoy. Los de wallstreetbets querian hacer un pump a la plata, no? Sabéis si esta subida esta cordinada por ellos. Se va a llenar el hilo de silverbitches


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Estan comentando que robinhood no deja poner ordenes de venta a mas de 5k y estan cancelando las ordenes que pasan


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> El precio de 1,5$ fue hecho por un analista que trabaja en Bank of Anerica no en nombre de Bank of América, de hecho hubo una denuncia porque se descubrió su cuenta personal de Twitter donde dijo que estaba perdiendo mucho dinero con sus cortos a GME y por lo tanto se le investiga por intento de manipulación de mercado. La prueba más clara es que a ese precio GameStop podría autocomprarse pues tiene más dinero en caja que esa valoración.
> Pero claro, tú estás obsesionado con que es todo una conspiración



Busca en Google y todos los analistas te dan un valor mediano de 12$.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Esto en cambio, si que pienso que el gobierno lo prohibiría. Impondrían un corralito. Prohibir tener onzas de plata en tu casa no lo veo, pero no van a permitir. Aunque quizas si se plantea se consigan cosas como que los bancos españoles no pretendan cobrar a cada cliente 10 euros al mes de cuota de mantenimiento por usar su mierdaplataforma online (cuestión diferente es que si quieran cobrarte por hacerte en persona en la oficina lo que puedes hacer online, eso si me parece aceptable) para que luego los directivos del banco cobren 23892850859018591825 euros al año mas 934918491849184918493184918948123 euros de aportación a su plan de pensiones.



Sí pueden prohibir la plata y el oro. Ya se hizo en el pasado con el oro.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_*The $GME short squeeze to cover right now at the $315 is about $20 Billion.* They cannot pay $20 billion, they cannot pay $50 billion, or $100 billion - they are BANKRUPT. They know it, you know it, everybody knows it. Therefore the system MUST either come in and cover, or they must manipulate the rules and stiff everyone - or - broken contract (which costs nothing). But when they do change the rules labelling r/wallstreetbets a bunch of financial terrorists (which they will) it will make the whole system look as safe as holding your money in a Tijuana Sidewalk Corporation. By wall street squeezing Robinhood and the Tard army they are going to wipe out the whole system in their last-shot greed. *It will fall fast and without warning.*_


----------



## INE (1 Feb 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Imagínate la cara de Calopez cuando le contacte un juez federal USA pidiéndole las IPs de todos los que hemos posteado en este hilo. Experiencia tiene después de lo de EnriquePC, pero seguro que se quedaría con el culo torcido al leer el requerimiento
> 
> NOTA para las autoridades (sean del país que sea): todo lo anterior es pura ficción, una historia fruto de mi imaginación y mi retraso mental severo. Cualquier parecido con personas, floreros o situaciones reales es pura coincidencia. Eso incluye todos mis posts de este hilo.



Se supone que Hispanistán no extradita a sus nacionales, pero quién sabe.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

debianita dijo:


> Casi un 12% de subida hoy. Los de wallstreetbets querian hacer un pump a la plata, no? Sabéis si esta subida esta cordinada por ellos. Se va a llenar el hilo de silverbitches



Y eso que aun estamos en e,l tramo de mercado europeo, veremos a ver que pasa cuando entre en juego el mercado americano


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Sí pueden prohibir la plata y el oro. Ya se hizo en el pasado con el oro.



Se hizo en USA en circunstancias sociales muy diferentes a las actuales. La gente no tenía la capacidad de organización y comunicación via redes sociales que tiene hoy, ni la posibilidad de twittear un video de los agentes de la ley revisando sus cajones.

En quella época lo que ha pasado en el congreso de USA este año era impensable

Dudo mucho que vaya a pasar, salvo claro está que entremos en una situación de estado de excepción o estado de sitio (ni en estado de alarma lo veo)


----------



## Knabenschiessen (1 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> Se supone que Hispanistán no extradita a sus nacionales, pero quién sabe.



Si el tío Sam (hipotéticamente) quisiera nuestros culos, Pedro Sánchez y el Chepas nos entregaban encadenados con grilletes y hasta con un código de barras tatuado en las mejillas, hasta pagaban el vuelo a Guantánamo en un vuelo de la Fuerza Aérea Española.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Que conste que a los judíos no los trago (varios meses en Israel trabajando me hicieron tener una opinión bastante negativa de ellos), pero sois un poco cansinos con las conspiranoias.
> Imagina que todos esos CEO´s/CFO´s fueran españoles. ¿Te creerías que pueden formar una cabal a nivel de manipular el mercado entero? Pues no, con la envidia y el cainismo acabarían a hostias poniendose palos en las ruedas a la mínima. Lo mismo entre los hedge funds.
> Una cosa es que los judíos tiendan a contratar judíos, pero una vez hay sheckels de por medio, son tan hijos de puta entre ellos como con el resto de los goyim.



Te lo aceptaría, pero joder, es que Melvin y Point72 y Citron, son fondos pigmeos, luchando contra fondos gigantes que estaban LARGOS. No tiene sentido. Se suicidaron.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_The current float correct me if I am wrong is abou*t 65 million shares short at $315 or roughly $20 Billion.* Sure so Citadel and Robinhood are probably going to take the fall shortly - but once your bankrupt your bankrupt. You don't get 2x or 5x bankrupt because a default is a default you don't care or give a ****e after that point, So holding for $1000 or $2500 becomes meaningless._


----------



## Octubrista (1 Feb 2021)

debianita dijo:


> Casi un 12% de subida hoy. Los de wallstreetbets querian hacer un pump a la plata, no? Sabéis si esta subida esta cordinada por ellos. Se va a llenar el hilo de silverbitches



Efecto rebaño, hay llamada a la compra, y eso despierta el interés de muchos otros.

Mientras que la gente sólo compre plata en papel, pueden aguantar, pero si la gente exige (o compra directamente) plata física, y se mantiene en el tiempo esa demanda, vamos a necesitar liposucciones por las palomitas.

Tengo interés por ver qué harán los trileros, digo, "los reguladores"... por nuestro bien, y tal.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

El premarket de hoy indica una subida a 340 pavos ahora mismo. Ha llegado hasta 378.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

GameStop, Dogecoin and a New Market Paradigm - CoinDesk


_Investopedia defines business fundamentals as “information such as profitability, revenue, assets, liabilities, and growth potential.” *I would add to that list “public support*.” Critics of this idea will say that sentiment is ephemeral, impractical to estimate and therefore impossible to value, while traditional fundamentals are tangible and can be discounted.

These days, though, even the tangible ones are mere estimates, which – as we have seen – can vary wildly and be rendered useless by unforeseen events. *We have also seen how sentiment moves markets, and not just on a short-term basis. No analyst can reasonably ignore its power*, and insisting that portfolio decisions “stick to the basics” is assuming that things will go back to the way they were 50 years ago when investors parked their money in safe securities and forgot about them until retirement. 

*The power unleashed this week may remind some of us oldies of 1999, when market fever crested before crashing. But back then we didn’t have the power of social media, a generation stuck indoors and helicopter money from the government. We also weren’t looking at an unprecedented level of social dislocation, loss of trust in institutions and belief in the strength of community. Today’s markets may turn south at any moment, and when they do, it is likely to be ugly. But, in contrast to the turn of the century, retail participation is unlikely to fade – this cultural shift is about more than making money.*

The new-found power of retail investors has showed that sentiment not only trumps earnings forecasts, it can impact them. The very same investors piling into the stock are the same demographic that GameStop’s future business will target. The collective power showed that market mood is a fundamental characteristic of markets, now more than ever. Some of the price jumps this week may have been driven by hedge funds who understand this and were placing buy orders accordingly.
While volatility is likely to eventually quieten down and business analysis should always have a significant role in investment decisions, we can no longer say that sentiment isn’t a fundamental component of an asset’s price outlook.

This is especially relevant with crypto assets. Critics have often accused bitcoin of having no “fundamental value,” by which they mean no cash flow, balance sheet or potential earnings growth. True, it doesn’t have these things, but it does have widespread belief in its utility, monetary policy and eventual adoption by an even broader community. That faith should be considered a fundamental characteristic, as it is now obvious it drives price appreciation.
Bitcoin is not the only clear example of that. This week saw the price of Dogecoin (DOGE) at one stage surge ten-fold (up 500% at time of writing), briefly pushing the cryptocurrency into the list of top 10 crypto assets by market capitalization. DOGE (+42.47%) doesn’t do anything special. It has a cute dog as its logo. Its founder disavowed the project ages ago. Some people have hyped it as a joke which then became part of its narrative – in other words, its unpretentious lack of fundamentals has become part of its value. We may deride people who put savings into a purely sentiment-driven asset – but that sentiment has kept DOGE alive for over six years now, and has attracted a smattering of high-profile followers._


----------



## Honkler (1 Feb 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Según Diaz Villanueva esto ya se ha acabado y era una estafa piramidal.



Lo acabo de escuchar y me ha dado vergüenza ajena oírle. Ni puta idea


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> El premarket de hoy indica una subida a 340 pavos ahora mismo. Ha llegado hasta 378.



To the moon


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Se hizo en USA en circunstancias sociales muy diferentes a las actuales. La gente no tenía la capacidad de organización y comunicación via redes sociales que tiene hoy, ni la posibilidad de twittear un video de los agentes de la ley revisando sus cajones.
> 
> En quella época lo que ha pasado en el congreso de USA este año era impensable
> 
> Dudo mucho que vaya a pasar, salvo claro está que entremos en una situación de estado de excepción o estado de sitio (ni en estado de alarma lo veo)



Tienen al planeta entero con bozal, con una plandemia falsa, con Google espiando a todo el mundo... y tú te crees películas de que internet y las redes sociales nos va a hacer libres. Cuando es todo lo contrario. Las redes nos van a manejar como a borregos y WallStreetBets es un ejemplo de ello.


----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2021)

Honkler dijo:


> Lo acabo de escuchar y me ha dado vergüenza ajena oírle. Ni puta idea



Que bien hice quitando subscripción


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

_myuserid4__ 682 puntos hace 6 horas* 
*Your wife's boy friend is in really good shape*.
You better hold on to something strong, like very strong, something like GME 

[–]masterkoster[S] 172 puntos hace 6 horas* 
Its gotten to the point where when people ask a picture of my wife I automatically show his as well..

[–]evilpsych 66 puntos hace 6 horas 
I was gonna say, how’d you get a mold of his schlong to fight against?

[–]FlyingSpagetiMonsta 50 puntos hace 4 horas 
*That's not a mold. There's a glory hole in that wall.*

[–]themisterfixit 31 puntos hace 4 horas 
Fucking chad just shoved it right through the tile. 6 ft up the wall...... goddam his wife’s boyfriend is cool.



[–]SmugBoxer210122:1:1 7 puntos hace 6 horas 
*Rocky theme plays triumphantly*_


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Tienen al planeta entero con bozal, con una plandemia falsa, con Google espiando a todo el mundo... y tú te crees películas de que internet y las redes sociales nos va a hacer libres. Cuando es todo lo contrario. Las redes nos van a manejar como a borregos y WallStreetBets es un ejemplo de ello.



el miedo a la enfermedad es una cosa. que te quiten las joyas de la abuela es muy diferente. google te puede espiar, pero ¿que va a hacer con el dato de que un forero de burbuja mira fotos de chicas en bikini? y ademas el que se quiere librar de google puede (TOR, VPN, duckduckgo...)

Joder, que hablamos de que se metan en tu casa a llevarse tus propiedades

Fijate que España, pais liberticida donde los haya, obliga a la gente a DECLARAR sus propiedades en el extranjero y la UE está detras de que deje de hacerlo
Nuevo paso contra el 'Modelo 720': Bruselas garantizará que España indemnice a los afectados


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Feb 2021)

Honkler dijo:


> Lo acabo de escuchar y me ha dado vergüenza ajena oírle. Ni puta idea



Lo que dicen, realmente es cierto y es logico, pero... Obvian conscientemente el hecho de que aun haya mas cortos que el 100% de las acciones. Cuando los cortos sean "normales", las cosas que dicen tendrán sentido, pero hasta entonces el amigo gestor de fondos evita constantemente hablar del tema .


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

jojojo

Los de Goldman Sucks dicen que los retards tienen mas peligro ahora ya que disponen de más cash...

_And since Kostin admits that "*the retail trading boom can continue"* as "an abundance of US household cash should continue to fuel the trading boom" *with more than 50% of the $5 trillion in money market mutual funds owned by households and is $1 trillion greater than before the pandemic, what happens in the coming week - i.e., if the short squeeze persists - could have profound implications for the future of capital markets.*_


----------



## GOL (1 Feb 2021)

Si
Un consejo, quitate el miedo con hacienda. Lleva los papeles al dia y ya está.


----------



## GOL (1 Feb 2021)

Así que Robinhood vendía acciones a sus clientes, pero no les vendía acciones reales.
Robinhood pensó que la gran mayoría de sus clientes "no educados" simplemente perderían todo su dinero.
Así que, por qué venderles realmente las acciones, y liquidar la operación.
Simplemente hacen una entrada en el libro, y esperan a que la acción baje, entonces invierten la operación... recogen su beneficio.
OPPS.
Los estúpidos, ignorantes, deplorables, sin valor, ****s, en realidad ganaron y tenían razón.
OPPS.
Ahora Robinhood probablemente debe millones de acciones a sus clientes, pero no hay acciones.
OPPS.
Y no sólo eso... las acciones que hay que reponer ( o hacer realmente bien) han subido un 8.000 %.
OPPS.
Hombre, yo seguro que retiraría mi dinero de RobinHood hasta que se descubra la verdad.


----------



## GOL (1 Feb 2021)

Empantanados
- Citadel recibió 200 millones de dólares del dinero de los contribuyentes en el rescate de 2008.
- Bernanke, que concedió el rescate, trabaja ahora para Citadel.
- Citadel pagó a Yellen 800.000 dólares en concepto de "honorarios por hablar".
- La secretaria del Tesoro Yellen asesora ahora a Biden en la situación de GME, donde Citadel perdía con los cortos".


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Buenas

¿Alguno me puede explicar los riesgos de invertir en metales preciosos mediante un ETC cotizado?

Creo que es algo parecido a un ETF pero el broker me hace un test y me dice que no es un producto conveniente para mi, asi que no se cuales son los riesgos. Entiendo que es como un ETF ¿no?

O es mas complejo?

No creo que invierta, pero estaba mirando por casualidad como va lo de invertir en oro y plata


----------



## Dolce (1 Feb 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Empantanados
> - Citadel recibió 200 millones de dólares del dinero de los contribuyentes en el rescate de 2008.
> - Bernanke, que concedió el rescate, trabaja ahora para Citadel.
> - Citadel pagó a Yellen 800.000 dólares en concepto de "honorarios por hablar".
> - La secretaria del Tesoro Yellen asesora ahora a Biden en la situación de GME, donde Citadel perdía con los cortos".



Apesta la ciénaga


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> ¿Alguno me puede explicar los riesgos de invertir en metales preciosos mediante un ETC cotizado?
> 
> ...



Comprar ETF es como comprar acciones. No tiene mas misterio. Suelen ser multiplicadores x2 o x3 del precio real, de ahi el "peligro" puede subir o bajar bastante

*The futures market:*_ for the squeeze to really happen, we desperately need some of the bigger pocketed players who have access to the futures market to purchase silver contracts on the open market. *If you can play in the futures market, it is imperative that you do so.* I have been trying to find a retail broker who will allow customers to take physical delivery rather than force cash settlement but have had no luck so far. If anyone knows of such a retail broker, please let me know so I can update the post with the info. This is by far the most important piece of the short squeeze equation.

Let me explain:

When traders hold long futures contracts to expiration, they are making a statement that they want to take delivery. Taking delivery does not mean the silver is transferred to your house, but rather it goes to the CME warehouse. You can go pick it up from the warehouse or arrange transfer, or you can pay $8.50 a month per 1000 ounces to just store it at the warehouse (which is quite cheap at that scale). The futures market allows players to use extreme amounts of margin and leverage, which is where the 'naked shorts' come from. They are able to sell massive amounts of silver with very little collateral to back it up, and no actual silver on hand. *This also explains why institutions such as citadel or others hold positions in the ETFs like SLV.* If you have more than 50,000 shares in SLV, you can request to have your share of the silver delivered to you. They are hedging against their naked shorts in the futures market by trying to gain access to a source of silver should they need it. The thing is, if the short squeeze occurs, even their holdings in SLV will not be enough to meet their obligations.

In order for the buyers to call their bluff they need to not use their margin power, as tempting as it may be to do so. They need to only purchase as much silver in the futures market as they actually have money in their account to cover the final purchase (the price is locked in at the time of the futures contract purchase). Then as expiration approaches, refuse to settle in cash, and pony up the money to actually buy the silver and have it delivered. At that time the seller needs to find silver fast, and tries to purchase it from somewhere else to meet their contractual obligations. The rush of all the naked shorts to try and find physical silver is what massively drives up the price and causes the short squeeze.

There may even be dips in the futures market if the buyers are planning to do the squeeze. This is because they will not be using margin whiles the seller are. The sellers may be able to push the price down temporarily, but when expiration comes they will find themselves in one hell of a bind when they find out all of the buyers actually have the cash in their accounts to take delivery and refuse to settle in cash.

As the supply of silver dries up and literally there is no way to fulfill the obligations of the long contract holders, the silver futures market will actually be effectively shut down. The CME will force settle all remaining contracts for cash at the current market rate (which will have spiked dramatically). This is the last thing the CME wants to do, and will only do it as a final last resort. If this occurs we can declare victory at having exposed the silver futures market for the fraud that it is. A futures market is built on the trust that the sellers can actually deliver the product they are selling, and if they can't then that trust is destroyed. If you go long and they don't have the silver to give you, you will still be paid the money for that amount of silver at the going rate.

*Following this collapse the futures market will relaunch at a 1-1 margin requirement. This means that for every silver ounce sold, the seller will actually have to have the silver or at least the collateral to cover that exact amount of silver on the open market. The futures market will have moved from 250-1 paper to physical, to 1-1. The massive banks who were naked short will have lost tens or maybe even hundreds of billions of dollars collectively.* In my previous post I implied it was likely JP Morgan naked shorting. They have a history of doing so and being fined for manipulation, but we don't actually know which big players are the current naked shorts and who might even be net long.

*2.

This is where the rest of us come in...* if you can't play the futures market, you can still purchase and tie up physical silver where the naked shorts can't access it. Thus setting up the environment for the squeeze to occur. Whether its WSB players or some other big fund who sees what is happening and does the futures part themselves, they will only be able to do so because of the smaller purchases of silver by millions of smaller players.
_
*Physical silver:*_ by purchasing physical silver you are taking silver off the market that the shorts will need when the squeeze occurs. You aren't directly causing the short squeeze,* you are helping to set up the environment for the squeeze to occur, and you will have the silver to sell after the squeeze happens.

Silver ETFs (SLV, PSLV, SIVR):* this is the same concept as the physical silver. By purchasing silver ETFs you are locking up physical into the ETF's vaults, which wont be able to be able to be purchased by the shorts in the futures market because they belong to the ETF shareholders. There has been a ton of chatter about whether ETFs should be used at all, and of the ETFs which is the best or most reliable. Frankly if you have doubts about the ETFs, just don't use them. All of the physical silver is already sold out so this is the easiest way for most people to play at this point. It is possible that at some point SLV (or other ETFs) will no longer create new shares as silver becomes impossible to find (thus they cant create a new share because they can't the silver to back it up). At that point the ETFs will likely trade at a hefty premium to NAV and it may no longer make sense to purchase them. But that hasn't occurred yet so I'd say it still certainly makes sense to buy these ETFs. We have no proof that they are lying about their silver holdings, and if they disallow new share creation, I'd say that means they really aren't lying about their holdings, otherwise they would happily take as much investment as we would give them to collect management fees.

*Call options on Silver ETFs:* Calls will have a similar effect to purchasing the ETFs as the market maker will have to purchase the underlying ETF to be hedged. It has a levered effect that can both hurt and help the squeeze depending on which direction the silver price is headed.

*Miners:* miners will benefit from the squeeze but buying them doesn't help the squeeze occur in any direct way. People buying miners will benefit if we are successful, but the more capital that flows into them rather than the alternatives, it will lower the chances of the squeeze being successful in the first place.



*TLDR:

if monke have lot of money, long futures with no margin and take delivery.

If monke not have lot of money, buy physical silver bullion and silver ETFs*

Hopefully this answered some of the questions that flooded my inbox from the previous post. Good luck to all. GME and SLV to moon. Lets squeeze the naked shorts, expose the manipulation, and take our tendies from the hedge funds._

Disclaimer: everyone is an individual who can make their own decisions, I'm not a financial advisor, you can lose all your money betting on these plays, etc, etc, bullshit, the SEC is spineless unless they arrest those involved in the 1/27 GME manipulation and pay all of us damages


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## jorlau (1 Feb 2021)

GME el viernes cerró a 312, en preapertura de momento oscila sobre los 330.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

En las principales TVs de EEUU empiezan a decir en los noticieros que la plata es el nuevo activo que va a subir, porque los de reddit lo van a impulsar... Si esa es la narrativa está claro que es una trampa para intentar desfocalizar el interés de los inversores que quieren joder a Wall Street.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Indignado (1 Feb 2021)

A mi me hacen pensar en los gorriones de juego de tronos , para quien no ha visto la serie se trata de una secta que no quiere el dinero por lo que la reina no puede con ellos .


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

*Remember hedge funds have the weak hand*
They had to realise gains from other investments just to cover losses from GME. Thursday and Friday were the days with the biggest deleveraging sisnce March 2020. Each day they have to pay high interest just to mantain the short positions, and you know what? Every time they realise gains to cover losses their performance gets worse, and this makes them look like idiots in front of their clients, putting their business in danger.
*Expect some crazy volatility*
Remember you are playing against hedge funds, they are not going to give you free money. There is no free money in the stock market. GME investors hit them hardly, and for them is not just about losses but they have to proof to their clients that they cannot be beaten by a bunch of redditors. They may suppress the price or manipulate it. There are some excellent posts on this sub about how they manipulate the stock price (ladder attacks, MSM misinformation, etc).
*Manage your risk*
I hold GME since $20s. For me right now there is no risk in holding the stock because it will never go back to that level. If you just bought at $300 have in mind they may be able to supress the price for days or weeks to $100-$200 level, so you must be able to stomach this volatility. I would recommend only investing money you can afford to lose to not panic sell if you see this wild volatily.
The important thing as an investor is to hold, more than to buy like crazy.
*Be a critical thinker, do your DD*
There is nothing that the MSM wishes more than to see loss porn from retail investors to say "see, they didn't know what they were doing". Please, don't give them the opportunity to say that.
Do your DD, check user history whenever you read something to make sure users are no hedge fund trolls. Hedge funds are now trying to focus you attention on everything except GME. The Silver play is a trap. Citadel is long silver.
*BEWARE THAT IF YOU BUY SILVER, you are helping Citadel to cover losses with their gains and give them the chance to fight on GME.*
Maybe mods should ban silver posts as lots of people could potentially lose money on that play.

TLDR:
DO YOUR OWN DD. BE CRITICAL.
HOLD. THEY HAVE THE WEAK HAND, NOT YOU.
BEWARE OF SILVER.
For SEC minions reading this: this is not investment advice.
Edit 1: many thanks for the awards guys.
Edit 2: WSJ and Bloomberg are pushing the silver narrative and creating the impression that somehow people here are coordinated which is complete false. Also Citadel is long silver and it seems posts are being created mainly by bots. I definitely think mods should take action.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


>



Estaba clarinete, ya lo dije yo 60 páginas atrás. Pelicula habemus.

Ahora vamos a ver que película hacen. Me temo lo peor. Fuckingdeepvalue será una negra lesbiana y Vlad el empalado un asiático trans.

Y a ver que imagen dan de los wallstreetbets, lo de menos es sacar unos comedoritos en un sótano con 3 monitores de 30 pulgadas, es la perspectiva como si fueran unos anarquistas malvados e inmaduros queriendo desestabilizar el bonito sueño americano...que 2 semanas antes estaban en el capitolio de USA montando bronca.

No veo claro que Hollywood se va a posicionar aquí en el lado de los buenos. Ojalá me equivoque y sean al menos objetivos y se centren en lo mollar. Otro riesgo es que se centren en la anécdota y el que salga de la película no tenga ni idea de lo que realmente está pasando (Technicalities).


----------



## malvado (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> como ya he comentado mas atras, no creo que algo como los WSB sea posible en España, ya ha avisado la CNMV
> 
> La CNMV advierte que un fenómeno como GameStop en España sería manipulación del mercado



La CNMV puede imprimir sus amenazas, enrollarlas como un pergamino y metérselas por donde le quepan.

Millones de accionistas comprando un valor sin intención de vender es ¿manipulación de mercado punible? ¿Bajo qué premisa?

Entonces los millones de accionistas del SAN que compran y aguantan como "valor refugio" para cobrar dividendos ¿también está mal? ¿los van a investigar? ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre los retarded y los inversores en SAN?

Si algo como esto pasa en el IBEX y la CNMV se pone a investigar los largos en vez de los cortos descubiertos (eso no lo han mencionado) que se preparen para una demanda conjunta en Europa que iban a estar yendo a juicio hasta sus nietos. Yo soy el primero que pondría pasta para esa demanda conjunta.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Comprar ETF es como comprar acciones. No tiene mas misterio. Suelen ser multiplicadores x2 o x3 del precio real, de ahi el "peligro" puede subir o bajar bastante
> 
> *The futures market:*_ for the squeeze to really happen, we desperately need some of the bigger pocketed players who have access to the futures market to purchase silver contracts on the open market. *If you can play in the futures market, it is imperative that you do so.* I have been trying to find a retail broker who will allow customers to take physical delivery rather than force cash settlement but have had no luck so far. If anyone knows of such a retail broker, please let me know so I can update the post with the info. This is by far the most important piece of the short squeeze equation.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, pero por lo que estoy preguntando es por un ET*C, no por un ETF, por un ETC*

Desconozco si este tipo de productos conllevan algun riesgo adicional

El que estoy mirando se clasifica como "Physical Silver ETC" pero no se si eso implica que el producto se respalda con plata física o que se dedica a replicar el precio de la plata física mediante futuros y opciones (me imagino que será esto último)


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> *Remember hedge funds have the weak hand*
> They had to realise gains from other investments just to cover losses from GME. Thursday and Friday were the days with the biggest deleveraging sisnce March 2020. Each day they have to pay high interest just to mantain the short positions, and you know what? Every time they realise gains to cover losses their performance gets worse, and this makes them look like idiots in front of their clients, putting their business in danger.
> *Expect some crazy volatility*
> Remember you are playing against hedge funds, they are not going to give you free money. There is no free money in the stock market. GME investors hit them hardly, and for them is not just about losses but they have to proof to their clients that they cannot be beaten by a bunch of redditors. They may suppress the price or manipulate it. There are some excellent posts on this sub about how they manipulate the stock price (ladder attacks, MSM misinformation, etc).
> ...



Lo de Citadel es cierto SI SE COMPRA EN PAPEL VIA SLV

En físico, poco tienen que rascar


----------



## jorlau (1 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> GME el viernes cerró a 312, en preapertura de momento oscila sobre los 330.



Me auto cito porque ha bajado muy rápido, aguanta sobre 300, esto va a ser de locos.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pero por lo que estoy preguntando es por un ET*C, no por un ETF, por un ETC*
> 
> Desconozco si este tipo de productos conllevan algun riesgo adicional
> 
> El que estoy mirando se clasifica como "Physical Silver ETC" pero no se si eso implica que el producto se respalda con plata física o que se dedica a replicar el precio de la plata física mediante futuros y opciones (me imagino que será esto último)



PSLV, respalda la compra con plata física


----------



## Playero (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> No se lo crea usted, en Estados unidos aun hoy con una formación profesional especilizada y siendo trabajador te ganas la vida razonablemente (especialmente en comparación con España)
> 
> Estados Unidos tiene más solteros que nunca en la historia: 42 millones
> 
> ...



Lulz. Compartido en Whatsup inmediatamente.


----------



## Leunam (1 Feb 2021)

Tus 12 monedas tendrán siempre valor, en cambio gme...
Lo de gme ha sido un pelotazo y ya veremos en qué acaba, pero no tiene que ver con guardar unas onzas en casa.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Tus 12 monedas tendrán siempre valor, en cambio gme...
> Lo de gme ha sido un pelotazo y ya veremos en qué acaba, pero no tiene que ver con guardar unas onzas en casa.



Tengo plata y oro desde el año 2010. Fui acumulando poco a poco hasta el año 2014. Compre alto y bajo, en 2013 tuve suerte y pille onzas de krugerrand a 1000 euros...

Lo cual no quita que nos metamos en GME. Puede ser un pelotazo histórico y las risas están aseguradas.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

No hay nada malo con la plata, pero es un movimiento de distracción. Primero lo suyo es acabar con Melvin y Citadel y demás fondos con GME, y luego, si eso, ya se irá a por otro objetivo. Es mejor atacar en un solo frente que diluir la fuerza inversora en varios frentes simultaneos. Por eso digo que lo de la plata es una maniobra de distracción.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> No hay nada malo con la plata, pero es un movimiento de distracción. Primero lo suyo es acabar con Melvin y Citadel y demás fondos con GME, y luego, si eso, ya se irá a por otro objetivo. Es mejor atacar en un solo frente que diluir la fuerza inversora en varios frentes simultaneos. Por eso digo que lo de la plata es una maniobra de distracción.



También tengo esa opinión, es el *divide y vencerás*, para que la energía no se concentre únicamente en la operación con GME, se ha soltado lo de la plata.

Lo de la plata es otro mundo, y no es por falta de ganas de desenmascarar ese mercado, pero exige sumar mucho músculo financiero, en comparación con GME.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> No se lo crea usted, en Estados unidos aun hoy con una formación profesional especilizada y siendo trabajador te ganas la vida razonablemente (especialmente en comparación con España)
> 
> Estados Unidos tiene más solteros que nunca en la historia: 42 millones
> 
> ...



Cualquier trabajo técnico en USA no baja de los 60000$. Con experiencia y en campos muy especializados, la media son 100k. en mi sector mismamente, entre 100k-120k

Y 100k en Texas, Oklahoma o las Carolinas dan muucho de si...


----------



## Indignado (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> como ya he comentado mas atras, no creo que algo como los WSB sea posible en España, ya ha avisado la CNMV
> 
> La CNMV advierte que un fenómeno como GameStop en España sería manipulación del mercado



¿Y no es manipulación de mercado la subida en el precio de los inmuebles basada en la pura especulación?

Me van a comer la polla estos hijos de puta , resulta que ahora solo pueden hacer subir los precios para sacar beneficio los lobbys de poder


----------



## 365 (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Son curiosas las ironias de la vida, y como los mensajes simplistas a menudo contienen una bomba de relojería envenenada.
> 
> LOS PISOS NUNCA BAJAN es una estupidez, correcto.
> 
> pero el mantra del mundo de la inversión de DIVERSIFICANDO REDUCES RIESGO en tema inmobiliario no se cumple. El que en lugar de solo pisos tenga el combo pisos+locales+garajes se va a ver peor que el que tenga solo pisos, los locales van a ir muy de capa caida salvo los muy premium (y esos estan en manos de fondos de inversión o SOCIMIS) y los garajes cada vez seran menos demandados con un paro juvenil del 50% una crisis larga y el patinete eléctrico.



Lo que son las cosas. Acabo de comprar algunas onzas de plata y con el subidon, la alegria y la emoción -soy virgeno en estas cosas de comprar metales- venia a poner una gracieta en forma de dibujito, este.






Y un enlace, este:
Silver Futures Price - Investing.com UK
29.990 _+3.076_ _+11.43%_ 
_12:31:07_ - Real-time derived data. Currency in USD


Y lo primero que veo es tu mensaje, con avatar del surfero de plata, en la campanita de aviso.

Son señales, sin duda.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> También tengo esa opinión, es el *divide y vencerás*, para que la energía no se concentre únicamente en la operación con GME, se ha soltado lo de la plata.
> 
> Lo de la plata es otro mundo, y no es por falta de ganas de desenmascarar ese mercado, *pero exige sumar mucho músculo financiero, en comparación con GME.*



Si, pero son solo 70000 millones lo que mueve el sector de la plata... eso no es nada comparado con cualquier empreson tech...

7 millones de retards, comprando 100 onzas (hablamos de 3000 dolares por barba, algo bastante asumible) serian unos 700 millones de onzas...


----------



## marvinhess (1 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Y no es manipulación de mercado la subida en el precio de los inmuebles basada en la pura especulación?
> 
> Me van a comer la polla estos hijos de puta , resulta que ahora solo pueden hacer subir los precios para sacar beneficio los lobbys de poder



O la subida del precio de la luz, mismamente, que es una vergüenza el mercado energético en España. Eso mejor no lo controlan, no vaya a ser.


----------



## CaraCortada (1 Feb 2021)

Se suicidó ya Goldman Sachs o seguimos pendientes esperando?


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

¿Veis lo que está pasando? La de peña que se podría sumar al ataque con lo de GME y sin embargo está optando por comprar plata en su lugar... si en este foro ya hay unos cuantos así, ¿qué estará pasando en Reddit y en EEUU y en todo el mundo?

Muchos de los que ahora están comprando onzas de plata podrían estar comprando con ese dinero 1 acción de GME y poner otro clavo en el ataud de los mayores fondos de inversión del mundo. Lo de la plata es un ataque de distracción. Es un asunto para el que siempre tendremos tiempo, la plata no se va a ir a ninguna parte, pero lo de GME es ahora o nunca, es una ocasión perfecta que es difícil que se vuelva a repetir.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Veis lo que está pasando? La de peña que se podría sumar al ataque con lo de GME y sin embargo está optando por comprar plata en su lugar... si en este foro ya hay unos cuantos así, ¿qué estará pasando en Reddit y en EEUU y en todo el mundo?
> 
> Muchos de los que ahora están comprando onzas de plata podrían estar comprando con ese dinero 1 acción de GME y poner otro clavo en el ataud de los mayores fondos de inversión del mundo. Lo de la plata es un ataque de distracción. Es un asunto para el que siempre tendremos tiempos, la plata no se va a ir a ninguna parte, pero lo de GME es ahora o nunca, es una ocasión perfecta que es difícil que se vuelva a repetir.



Yo por mi parte, voy a colaborar con GME. Acabo de hace la transfer de cash al broker, mañana podré comprar


----------



## Polonia Viva (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Cualquier trabajo técnico en USA no baja de los 60000$. Con experiencia y en campos muy especializados, la media son 100k. en mi sector mismamente, entre 100k-120k
> 
> Y 100k en Texas, Oklahoma o las Carolinas dan muucho de si...



Tengo un amigo en Dallas precisamente. $6500 netos cobra cada mes. Vive en un apartamento de una habitación pero bastante grande, de 70-80 metros, todo de diseño chulísimo, y paga $1200 de alquiler. En Madrid ese apartamento te costaría lo mismo o incluso más.

PD: Perdón por el offtopic


----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Veis lo que está pasando? La de peña que se podría sumar al ataque con lo de GME y sin embargo está optando por comprar plata en su lugar... si en este foro ya hay unos cuantos así, ¿qué estará pasando en Reddit y en EEUU y en todo el mundo?
> 
> Muchos de los que ahora están comprando onzas de plata podrían estar comprando con ese dinero 1 acción de GME y poner otro clavo en el ataud de los mayores fondos de inversión del mundo. Lo de la plata es un ataque de distracción. Es un asunto para el que siempre tendremos tiempo, la plata no se va a ir a ninguna parte, pero lo de GME es ahora o nunca, es una ocasión perfecta que es difícil que se vuelva a repetir.



Es obvio que es una distracción
Los bots de reddit hablan de comprar papelitos de plata para squizearlo. Eso es imposible.
Si hablasen de comprar plata física sería otro cantar.
Aún así no es excluyente yo pillaré más plata física y gme hoy, cuando baje de 300.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

la bola de nieve no para, todas las empresas "most-shorted" se están disparando.. 


_Here is how some of the perkiest most-shorted names were doing this morning:
_

_C*inema operator AMC +24%*_
*American Airlines +2.7% (even though the company took advantage of the ramp on Friday to offer up to $1.1B of stock).*
*BlackBerry +7.8%*
*Children’s products retailer Genius Brands +3.9%*
*Headphones and loudspeakers retailer Koss +6.3%*
*Underwear manufacturer Naked Brand +3.6%*
*Homeware retailer Bed Bath & Beyond +3.6%*
*Shipping firm Castor Maritime +13%*
*Airport spa operator which pivoted to Covid-19 testing XpresSpa +5%*
*Cannabis firm Sundial Growers +9.4%*


----------



## Piturco (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> No hay nada malo con la plata, pero es un movimiento de distracción. Primero lo suyo es acabar con Melvin y Citadel y demás fondos con GME, y luego, si eso, ya se irá a por otro objetivo. Es mejor atacar en un solo frente que diluir la fuerza inversora en varios frentes simultaneos. Por eso digo que lo de la plata es una maniobra de distracción.



Muy de acuerdo. La batalla en GME no ha terminado ni de lejos y eso de dispersar esfuerzos no es buena idea. 

Yo estoy esperando que me llegue la transferencia que realicé anoche para comprar pero ya dudo que pueda comprar hoy... a ver si llega mañana pero ahora estoy pensando que igual ya no me llega para comprar una acción!


----------



## INE (1 Feb 2021)

Cuando a la gente no le importa el dinero entonces se rompen los esquemas y desarmas a los de arriba.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Veis lo que está pasando? La de peña que se podría sumar al ataque con lo de GME y sin embargo está optando por comprar plata en su lugar... si en este foro ya hay unos cuantos así, ¿qué estará pasando en Reddit y en EEUU y en todo el mundo?
> 
> Muchos de los que ahora están comprando onzas de plata podrían estar comprando con ese dinero 1 acción de GME y poner otro clavo en el ataud de los mayores fondos de inversión del mundo. Lo de la plata es un ataque de distracción. Es un asunto para el que siempre tendremos tiempo, la plata no se va a ir a ninguna parte, pero lo de GME es ahora o nunca, es una ocasión perfecta que es difícil que se vuelva a repetir.



Y de que te sorprende?

La gente no va a entrar en Gamestop a hacer de pardal para que los que compraron primero vean subir sus accioncitas. Ahora van a por el siguiente pelotazo.

Al final, cuando hay pasta de por medio, todo acaba asi, nadie quiere ser el tonto del proximo ponzi, asi que en cuanto la cosa en Gamestop se ha parado, se van a buacar pastos mas verdes..

Ya lo dije, o se mantenia un flujo constante de new money en GME o estaban jodidos. Y a pesar de que me hubiera gustado equivocarme, no parece que lo vaya a hacer, en cuanto la cosa se ha ralentizado, se acabo lo que se daba.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Veis lo que está pasando? La de peña que se podría sumar al ataque con lo de GME y sin embargo está optando por comprar plata en su lugar... si en este foro ya hay unos cuantos así, ¿qué estará pasando en Reddit y en EEUU y en todo el mundo?
> 
> Muchos de los que ahora están comprando onzas de plata podrían estar comprando con ese dinero 1 acción de GME y poner otro clavo en el ataud de los mayores fondos de inversión del mundo. Lo de la plata es un ataque de distracción. Es un asunto para el que siempre tendremos tiempo, la plata no se va a ir a ninguna parte, pero lo de GME es ahora o nunca, es una ocasión perfecta que es difícil que se vuelva a repetir.



Lo de la plata es un FOMO en toda regla.

Muchos habéis picado. Dejad de hablar de metales en el hilo e iros a enmierdar a otro lado.

I like the stock.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> el miedo a la enfermedad es una cosa. que te quiten las joyas de la abuela es muy diferente. google te puede espiar, pero ¿que va a hacer con el dato de que un forero de burbuja mira fotos de chicas en bikini? y ademas el que se quiere librar de google puede (TOR, VPN, duckduckgo...)
> 
> Joder, que hablamos de que se metan en tu casa a llevarse tus propiedades
> 
> ...



Estamos todos los días en el foro hablando de la pérdida brutal de libertades a todos los niveles y ahora me venís con la fantasía de que las redes os van a hacer libres?
Está todo controlado. Sobre todo allí donde se mueve dinero.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


>



Todo es un trap. Lo de Gamestop y la plata. A ver cómo termina.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

El cartel de la peli


----------



## amigos895 (1 Feb 2021)

Es una trampa pero la plata ha subido de 20 a 30, además no todos van a comprar GME cuando está casi a 400, no todos se limpian el culo con billetes de 500, la gente que no puede o no quiere meter 400 euros en una acción lo hace en acciones pequeñas. Yo no tengo nada en plata, metí en AMC porque me enteré tarde de GME, como yo muchos.


----------



## malvado (1 Feb 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Y de que te sorprende?
> 
> La gente no va a entrar en Gamestop a hacer de pardal para que los que compraron primero vean subir sus accioncitas. Ahora van a por el siguiente pelotazo.
> 
> ...



Es que esto no va de dar pelotazos o de salvar dinero.. esto va de perder. 

El que se mete ahora ya sabe que es uno de los 300 espartanos que se despide de la mujer y los hijos antes de salir con Leonidas a dar lanzazos. Los retarded ya saben que no hay vuelta atrás y que el dinero es dinero perdido. ¿Que alguno sadrá por piernas y venderá cuando vea que sus $20 ahora son $1000? Seguro que sí, pero si en ese momento hay alguien por detrás a quién no le importa perder esos $1000 el muro de espartanos seguirá ahí y Xerxes hedge fund seguirá perdiendo hombres y dólares hasta que se desangre.

El movimiento tiene más tracción ahora que cuando empezó y se siguen viendo espartanos que llegan por el paso a unirse a la fiesta.

Por eso se insiste tanto en que hay que hacer hold. Porque Xerxes va a intentar comprarte con $500 - $600 - $1000 dólares por tu acción. Pero ¿cuánto vale una acción que NO está a la venta? Eso es lo que no se ha visto hasta ahora.

De momento Robinhood está cancelando las órdenes de venta. ¿Por qué? Porque los algoritmos de trading que usan esos valores para barrer a las gacelas se tienen que estar volviendo locos. Las estrategias que valían ahora para barrer a los pequeños inversores se están volviendo contra ellos.

Ahora entiendo las veces que yo tenía un stop loss a X y la acción caía durante unos minutos justo unos centavos por debajo de X para luego volver a subir.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> En las principales TVs de EEUU empiezan a decir en los noticieros que la plata es el nuevo activo que va a subir, porque los de reddit lo van a impulsar... Si esa es la narrativa está claro que es una trampa para intentar desfocalizar el interés de los inversores que quieren joder a Wall Street.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



a mi mas bien me parece que si los de reddit hacen lo de la plata van a joder a wall street infinitamente mas que con GameStop

por cierto que en Europa ya no hay ningun sitio donde vendan lingotes de plata que yo conozca por menos de 1000 y pico euros


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Veis lo que está pasando? La de peña que se podría sumar al ataque con lo de GME y sin embargo está optando por comprar plata en su lugar... si en este foro ya hay unos cuantos así, ¿qué estará pasando en Reddit y en EEUU y en todo el mundo?
> 
> Muchos de los que ahora están comprando onzas de plata podrían estar comprando con ese dinero 1 acción de GME y poner otro clavo en el ataud de los mayores fondos de inversión del mundo. Lo de la plata es un ataque de distracción. Es un asunto para el que siempre tendremos tiempo, la plata no se va a ir a ninguna parte, pero lo de GME es ahora o nunca, es una ocasión perfecta que es difícil que se vuelva a repetir.



Lee, la Plata es la quiebra de todo el sistema financiero. Gme es un chiste comparado con la plata


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> La CNMV puede imprimir sus amenazas, enrollarlas como un pergamino y metérselas por donde le quepan.
> 
> Millones de accionistas comprando un valor sin intención de vender es ¿manipulación de mercado punible? ¿Bajo qué premisa?
> 
> ...



Que los retarded hacen lo que no conviene a la industria financiera y los inversores del SAN lo que les dice la prensa ecoñómica hispana


----------



## 365 (1 Feb 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo. La batalla en GME no ha terminado ni de lejos y eso de dispersar esfuerzos no es buena idea.
> 
> Yo estoy esperando que me llegue la transferencia que realicé anoche para comprar pero ya dudo que pueda comprar hoy... a ver si llega mañana pero ahora estoy pensando que igual ya no me llega para comprar una acción!



En esta formación no sobra nadie, soldado Piturco.
Cada uno que ataque como pueda o como quiera. En mi caso nunca le he metido pasta en la bolsa y nunca hubiera comprado acciones de GM ni de nada. No va conmigo esa forma de jugarse los cuartos.Tampoco habia comprado antes plata, a excepción del viernes pasado, que compré una poquita y hoy he vuelto a por más. 

Yo esto lo veo como un ataque conjunto de picas y arcabuces. GM y plata, y la consigna es HOLD!!! AGUANTAR!! que es la misma consigna de los viejos tercios españoles.







He leido por el foro que hay gente que está en mi mismo caso, el de no haber jugado nunca a la bolsa y nunca haber comprado plata antes y están tambien comprando sus moneditas, que son muy bonitas por otra parte...y todavia están baratas.
Deseemonos suerte todos y A POR ELLOS.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Es que esto no va de dar pelotazos o de salvar dinero.. esto va de perder.
> 
> El que se mete ahora ya sabe que es uno de los 300 espartanos que se despide de la mujer y los hijos antes de salir con Leonidas a dar lanzazos. Los retarded ya saben que no hay vuelta atrás y que el dinero es dinero perdido. ¿Que alguno sadrá por piernas y venderá cuando vea que sus $20 ahora son $1000? Seguro que sí, pero si en ese momento hay alguien por detrás a quién no le importa perder esos $1000 el muro de espartanos seguirá ahí y Xerxes hedge fund seguirá perdiendo hombres y dólares hasta que se desangre.
> 
> ...



Que va de perder PASTA?

Eso no se lo cree ni el que aso la manteca.

El que se mete AHORA es como los de 300, muy bien. Y el que se metio ANTES, que? Ha prometido quemar los beneficios que saque? Ah, no, que los que piden que te metas ya llevan metidos una semana, y de tu sacrificio van a hacer beneficio. 

Pues si no me estoy perdiendo nada, hay que ser gilipollas para meterse AHORA


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Lee, la Plata es la quiebra de todo el sistema financiero. Gme es un chiste comparado con la plata



en los posts de reddit que alun conforero ha copiado algo mas arriba dicen que comprando plata ahora puede que estes ayudando a CITADEL...porque ellos van a vender sus posiciones en el ETF SLV para tener liquidez para compar las acciones de GameStop al precio que haga falta y mantener la apariencia de que el sistema funciona y no es un fraude.

como todo esto lo estoy viendo en tiempo real..a la vez veo que la plata física se esta disparando en las tiendas online. Y eso no creo que sea citadel, asi que o tienen muchos pedidos o las propias tiendas estan especulando al alza de precios de sus existencias a ver que pasa


----------



## jorlau (1 Feb 2021)

Todo vale, acciones, plata y oro

GME ahora sobre los 320

HOLD


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Lo de Citadel es cierto SI SE COMPRA EN PAPEL VIA SLV
> 
> En físico, poco tienen que rascar



o en otros ETF que no esten participados por CITADEL


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

365 dijo:


> Lo que son las cosas. Acabo de comprar algunas onzas de plata y con el subidon, la alegria y la emoción -soy virgeno en estas cosas de comprar metales- venia a poner una gracieta en forma de dibujito, este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silver Surfer es mi avatar, pienso pedir derechos de imagen a todo forero que lo use


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Silver might go up nicely and for a time but don't get high on hopium, this is not gonna got in the 100s.



> A corner in the silver market has been tried before - and let's be clear, that is what is being attempted now. In 1980, a rule change by the government destroyed the corner. #silverthursday.



Silver Thursday | American history


> Silver Thursday, the dramatic fall in the price of silver on March 27, 1980, following the Hunt brothers’ attempt to corner the market on the metal.





> Apart from a handful of reigning monarchs and despots, Nelson Bunker Hunt (1926–2014) was the richest man in the world at the start of the 1960s. Like his father, the legendary oilman H. L. Hunt, Bunker gambled big and got lucky. By 1970, although his wealth was accumulating faster than he could spend it, he foresaw a volatile economic future. Prevented by Franklin Roosevelt’s 1933 prohibition on U.S. citizens owning gold, Bunker and his younger brother William Herbert (b. 1929) chose silver, then standing at $1.50 per ounce, as their speculative hedge. Their initial caution vanished after Colonel Muammar al-Qaddafi nationalized the Bunkers’ Libyan oil fields in 1973. Furious, and paranoid that paper money would soon be worthless, the Hunt brothers then bought futures contracts on 55 million ounces of silver, eventually accumulating an estimated 100 million ounces of the precious metal. But instead of selling the contracts like normal commodity traders, they took delivery of the bullion and chartered three Boeing 707s to air-freight it to Switzerland.





> By 1979, they had engineered a genuine shortage of the metal. The Hunts owned $4.5 billion-worth of shiny, glittering silver, safely stashed in Swiss vaults. Still the price climbed, until on January 17, 1980, an ounce cost $49.45. Such rampant speculation and profits triggered new government oversight, prompting the Federal Reserve to suspend trading in silver. The boom was suddenly over, but the Hunts still had to honour contracts to buy at prices over $50. The day the market plunged—March 27—silver fell to $10.80, the metal’s biggest single collapse. Upon losing some $1.7 billion, prompting Bunker to quip, “A billion dollars isn’t what it used to be,” the Hunts had become the (then) greatest debtors in financial history, and though New York banks allowed them $1.1 billion credit towards clearing their obligations, they were personally bankrupted and later convicted of illegally trying to corner the market on the precious metal; the brothers were fined $10 million each, in addition to the millions they owed to the IRS, and banned from future trading on the commodities market. The Hunts had gambled that silver was undervalued, but they failed because they had made the price of silver too attractive for its own good.





> To pay off his staggering debt, Bunker was forced to sell off his beloved stable of thoroughbred horses, three of whom were named Extravagant, Goofed, and Overdrawn. William Herbert remained a billionaire into the 21st century. The character of J. R. Ewing in the original TV series Dallas (1978–91) and the Duke Brothers in the movie Trading Places (1983) all drew inspiration from the Hunt family and their larger-than-life careers and personalities.


----------



## Anka Motz (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> No se atreveran, ya sería demasiado evidente prohibir la tenencia. Lo que prohibiran es el "take delivery" en productos financieros. Es decir, que cualquier posibilidad de tomar la plata física queda prohibida y a cambio el estado te da su equivalente en cash o en bonos del tesoro a X plazo.



Ya lo hicieron....

*EEUU: Confiscación de oro de Roosevelt en 1933*






EEUU: Confiscación de oro de Roosevelt en 1933


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Feb 2021)

*Futuros plata - Mar 2021 (ZIH1)*

*29,885*_* +2,971 *_*+11,04%*

14:19:52 - Datos derivados en tiempo real. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )

Último cierre: 26,914
Apertura: 28,425
Rango día: 28,170 -


----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2021)

Los apalancamiento son muy peligrosos.
Un rediter palmando 88k, más de la mitad de lo ahorrado en su vida y dice que hold
Como si tuviera opciones
Algo tan básico como dinero dispuesto a perder. Algunos están locos y esto traerá llantos


----------



## malvado (1 Feb 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Que va de perder PASTA?
> 
> Eso no se lo cree ni el que aso la manteca.
> 
> ...



Si estás siguiendo Reddit verás de lo que estoy hablando. Mensajes (algunos con captura de pantalla) de gente que lleva ganado mucho dinero y dice que NO vende. Mucha gente no va a quemar lo que saque, es que no va a sacar nada porque se va a quedar con sus acciones para siempre. 

Hablo de esto: This movement. @u/hungry_freaks_daddy. Well said and 100% accurate. : andz_12 (reddit.com) 














No es racional. No es por dinero. Esto es Esparta.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Si estás siguiendo Reddit verás de lo que estoy hablando. Mensajes (algunos con captura de pantalla) de gente que lleva ganado mucho dinero y dice que NO vende. Mucha gente no va a quemar lo que saque, es que no va a sacar nada porque se va a quedar con sus acciones para siempre.
> 
> Hablo de esto: This movement. @u/hungry_freaks_daddy. Well said and 100% accurate. : andz_12 (reddit.com)
> 
> ...



Esta chorrada no pasa de esta semana, disfrutadlo.

Yo me las piro, ya pasare el lunes que viene a comerme el owned, si eso.


----------



## ursus (1 Feb 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Que va de perder PASTA?
> 
> Eso no se lo cree ni el que aso la manteca.
> 
> ...



Este es el pensamiento que hará que todo el chiringuito se derrumbe y que comiencen los lloros de redit


----------



## Freeman (1 Feb 2021)

Tened cuidado con lo de la plata, la capitalización de GME es una mota de polvo en comparación con el market cap de la plata, no se mueve así como así


----------



## Indignado (1 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Los apalancamiento son muy peligrosos.
> Un rediter palmando 88k, más de la mitad de lo ahorrado en su vida y dice que hold
> Como si tuviera opciones
> Algo tan básico como dinero dispuesto a perder. Algunos están locos y esto traerá llantos



Si alguien de reddit dice que ha metido 88k en máximos solo pueden ser dos cosas:

-Es subnormal

- Es mentira , es para bajar los ánimos a la gente y que vendan


----------



## malvado (1 Feb 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Esta chorrada no pasa de esta semana, disfrutadlo.
> 
> Yo me las piro, ya pasare el lunes que viene a comerme el owned, si eso.



No tiene por qué pasar de esta semana. Sólo hasta que Melvin quiebre y luego sálvese quien pueda


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

jajajaja qué bueno este.



Seguro que ya lo ha puesto alguien pero me incorporo ahora. Faltan 62 miinutos para que empiece el segundo round. Visite nuestro bar.


----------



## Piturco (1 Feb 2021)

365 dijo:


> En esta formación no sobra nadie, soldado Piturco.
> Cada uno que ataque como pueda o como quiera. En mi caso nunca le he metido pasta en la bolsa y nunca hubiera comprado acciones de GM ni de nada. No va conmigo esa forma de jugarse los cuartos.Tampoco habia comprado antes plata, a excepción del viernes pasado, que compré una poquita y hoy he vuelto a por más.
> 
> Yo esto lo veo como un ataque conjunto de picas y arcabuces. GM y plata, y la consigna es HOLD!!! AGUANTAR!! que es la misma consigna de los viejos tercios españoles.
> ...



Me alegra mucho leer que tenemos un propósito compartido y como los guerrilleros patrios de hace algo más de dos siglos, que cada uno aseste un golpe al enemigo donde mejor le parezca. Sin embargo, creo que GME es una oportunidad única que dudo mucho pueda volver a repetirse en el futuro. Melvin Capital está completamente atrapada y con ellos Citadel y vaya usted a saber quién más. No hay límite en lo que pueden perder. Y parece que sí, que tenemos la sartén por el mango. Esta sí es una guerra de guerrillas donde se puede ganar. El mercado de la plata, por ahora, se me antoja demasiado grande para un grupo tan heterodoxo de personas. 

En campo abierto, frente a un ejército regular, muy bien equipado y que ha elegido además el escenario de la batalla... no parece que tengamos muchas posibilidades de éxito

a


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Busca en Google y todos los analistas te dan un valor mediano de 12$.



Google es completamente nuetral, como siempre. Don't be evil!!

Y en caso de duda, siempre se pondrán a favor de sus clientes por la cuenta que les trae. 

jeje
Como para fiarse.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Feb 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Que va de perder PASTA?
> 
> Eso no se lo cree ni el que aso la manteca.
> 
> ...



Ciertamente, sentirte un Leonidas viendo como tus acciones valen un x1000 es muy facil.

Que los que compraron el viernes no caigan en la tentacion de vender si ven que la cosa baja, es mas complicado.

Y por mucho que esto de gamestop sea diferente, de toda la vida que el panico es de lo que mueve la Bolsa.


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Y no es manipulación de mercado la subida en el precio de los inmuebles basada en la pura especulación?
> 
> Me van a comer la polla estos hijos de puta , resulta que ahora solo pueden hacer subir los precios para sacar beneficio los lobbys de poder



Revisemos para que se creó SAREB y porque los inmuebles no se hundieron de precio para salvar los balances de la banca


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Google es completamente nuetral, como siempre. Don't be evil!!
> 
> Y en caso de duda, siempre se pondrán a favor de sus clientes por la cuenta que les trae.
> 
> ...



No son evaluaciones de Google. Son las de los enlaces de Google.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Interes alto = riesgo alto.

Comprando plata solo ayudáis a dar liquidez para que ellos recompren GME. Empiezo a comprender que ese mercado no se va a tumbar nunca.


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> No son evaluaciones de Google. Son las de los enlaces de Google.



Por supuesto. Y yo confío en que jamás filtrarán las evaluaciones que no convienen al establishment.

Nunca lo han hecho y no van a empezar ahora.

Todos los análisis que ponen el valor real REAL de GME en torno a los 50 (y quizá más si los planes con MSFT y Sony prosperan) son trumperos terraplanistas y Google debe ignorarlos por nuestro bien.


----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Si alguien de reddit dice que ha metido 88k en máximos solo pueden ser dos cosas:
> 
> -Es subnormal
> 
> - Es mentira , es para bajar los ánimos a la gente y que vendan



Será subnormal porque el tono del hilo parecía de ánimo a los hodors
Si compro muy apalancado en la apertura del viernes con la volatilidad de la acción 88k hasta parece poco


----------



## schopenhauer (1 Feb 2021)

Perdón por el tochazo, pero aquí va mi explicación de lo que creo que está ocurriedo.

El tema de las posiciones cortas no es tan simple como la explicacion de que tienen que comprarlas y darselas a quien se las han pedido prestadas. Las posiciones cortas pueden ser opciones de venta e incluso opciones de compra, ir corto significa que crees que el valor va a bajar y hay muchisimas formas de ponerse corto frente a algo. Puedes hacerlo vendiendole a la gente opciones de compra a precios muy altos que sabes que no van a ejercer o vendiendo o comprando otro tipo de opciones de compra y venta con un comun denominador, crees que el precio de la accion de mercado es superior al precio real de la acción.

No es obligatorio publicar en detalle estas posiciones, asi que es imposible saber hasta que punto estan metidos en el hoyo. Aunque yo sospecho que mucho.

En este caso, todos los hedge funds con el covid y con el devenir de la empresa sabian que era dinero gratis apostar contra GME. Estoy seguro de que muchos de ellos se pusieron MUY cortos y tomaron posiciones muy arriesgadas haciendo de las suyas con politicas publicas para quebrar la empresa etcetera hay mucho de esto en internet.

Por qué digo que el riesgo es 0? Pues porque el riesgo de este tipo es SUPER FACIL de cubrir en cualquier escenario incluyendo este escenario de que se ha vuelto viral. No tiene sentido en un principio gastarte dinero en cubrir algo que es seguro que ocurra, ellos funcionan con un modelo llamado VAR corregido con otros factores pero que basicamente es la distribucion normal. Como cuando jugamos al poker vaya, los eventos de sigmas muy grandes que son desviaciones tipicas muy grandes no se cubren porque es perder recursos y más adelante se pueden cubrir perfectamente con posiciones contrarias.

Como? Facil

Si sube a 200 euros la accion, haces un put a 180 y asi cubres los anteriores a menos dinero. Asi ad infinitum. Cada vez que sube, tomas nuevas posiciones que contrarrestan las perdidas de la anterior posicion corta en sentido contrario y que limitan las perdidas.

Por eso dicen que Melvin Capital cubrio las posiciones cortas, porque es super sencillo. Los cortos no se cubrieron porque es imposible cubrirlos llegados a este punto sin ser un vortice de destruccion a lo agujero negro. La accion vale 30 veces más de lo que ellos estimaron, y si liquidan todos se van al pozo. Les basta con pagar intereses cada dia mientras no se cierre la posicion y fuera, esperando que el meme desaparezca. Y ademas, pueden coger y ponerse cortos otra vez en 300 y esperar a que baje para encima llevarse muchisimo dinero mas del que pierden pagando esos intereses.

Es posible el short squeeze? En teoria es posible, si tienen muchas posiciones de adquisiciones temporales de activos y el volumen de mercado cae en picado es posible. Pero ello requeriria que tuviesen esas posiciones, y es imposible saberlo. Por mucho que busques en internet no vas a encontrarlo en ningun lado.

Llegados a este punto es imposible que ocurra, porque el valor de la acción es muy alto y no pueden comprarlas todas para llegar a un acuerdo y ademas hay otros fondos involucrados que son tiburones y quieren destrozar a los rivales, asi que van a pagar intereses desangrandose poco a poco y aprovechando las caidas y subidas de precios brutales que hay para hacer caja.

Por que una cosa si es cierta, y es que el volumen de acciones en el mercado no para de bajar y cada vez hay menos lo cual dispara la volatilidad. Cuanto menos acciones haya en el mercado mas volatilidad habra en los precios, y menos real sera el valor de mercado que vemos en la pantalla. Por que? Pues porque eso es la ultima operacion de mercado que se ha realizado por la acción y no sabemos quienes forman parte de esa operacion. Los fondos hacen short ladder con esto, que es hacerse entre ellos operaciones para manejar este precio y que los paper hands suelten las acciones.

Es imposible un short squeeze y es cuestion de tiempo que esos retails dejen atras el meme y vendan, no merece la pena comprarles tantas acciones a estos precios. Ademas a los otros fondos no les merece la pena tampoco comprar muchas acciones y hacer que suba el precio, porque cuanta mas volatilidad haya mas dinero posible pueden hacer y si es cierto que Melvin y otros tienen esas posiciones cortas lo que les interesa es comprar esas acciones poco a poco a bajo valor para cargarse a la competencia.

Muy bien, entonces estamos haciendo el tonto? Si el short squeeze no va a existir, y va a haber caidas de precio y los fondos han rehecho sus posiciones esperando esas caidas que va a haber (la accion vale 20-30 dolares a lo sumo) por fuerza en el tiempo...significa que le estamos regalando el dinero a los fondos?

Bueno, pues hemos llegado al verdadero meollo de la cuestion y la razon por la que hay que holdear y la razon por la cual la bomba atomica del sector financiero sigue en el escenario.

Sabeis como se contabiliza en un balance de una empresa una cesion temporal de activos?

Pues puedes hacerlo de forma que no haya baja de los activos. Es decir, puedes darle esos activos a otra persona y que sigan estando en tu balance.

Ademas la otra persona que los recibe, no los va a tener de alta en su activo. Pero...y si se los vuelve a prestar a un tercero o se las vende? Pues que este tercero si los va a tener en su activo.

Y que pasa si este tercero lo pone en venta en el mercado? Pues que derepente el precio va a bajar por cojones, si en vez de haber en el mercado X casas hay 20x casas, el precio va a bajar 20x. Además, quien cojones va a revisar donde estan esas acciones y pedir en el sXXI el papelito de las acciones? Nadie, bueno alguien si os lo dire luego.

Como? Me estas diciendo que hay dos empresas que tienen en su balance dichos activos? Si.

Mandasteis un mensaje que me parecio curioso y era como una persona habia sumado el numero de acciones en los reportes a la SEC y habia como 3 o 4 veces el numero de acciones declaradas que las 80 millones de acciones que emitio en su dia GME en bolsa. Habia como 240 millones de acciones en los balances de diferentes fondos. Claramente estos cabrones habian tomado esas posiciones infinitas en cortos porque sabian que era imposible matematicamente que el precio subiese porque hay 240 millones de acciones circulando.

Como lo se? Conoceis a Burry? Fue el que encontro en 2008 que los bancos estaban haciendo lo mismo con las hipotecas basura, cogiendose y leyendo uno a uno las exposiciones de bonos hipotecarios. Hablamos de que se leyo cerca de 10.000 hipotecas para calcular que el valor de esos bonos no es que fuese de alta calidad, es que era 0 y que todos los bancos tenian de esos bonos y era inminente que se fuesen a la puta.

Pues este cabronazo, lleva dos años haciendo lo mismo con estas cesiones temporales de activos. Sabeis lo que hizo? Pues pidio los papelitos de sus acciones de GME, los documentos fisicos. Tardaron en encontrarlos 3 semanas, porque nadie sabia quien tenia de verdad esas acciones. En este punto cogio y se puso largo, porque el valor de la accion estaba calculado sobre el numero de acciones del mercado no de las acciones reales de la compañia. Lo publico todo en unos tweets que han sido borrados.

Volvamos al presente, las acciones se han convertido en un meme y derepente mucha gente se ha metido a comprarlas. No a hacer compras o ventas, sino simplemente a holdearlas. Ahora, han tenido que empezar a cerrar esos cortos que antes se cerraban sin que ni siquiera la accion cambiase de manos porque el titular original si recordais nunca se las daba de baja del balance, simplemente las prestaba y como la accion siempre acababa valiendo 0 o la empresa quebrando esos papeles se tiraban a la papelera donde estuviesen directamente.

En este momento, todos esos fondos de inversion que estan llenos de mierda hasta arriba por esta situacion han entrado en caos. Porque da igual que pongas o cortes una posicion o hagas lo que te salga de los huevos, hay gente que esta holdeando su accion y es cuestion de tiempo que si esa gente no se quita de las manos esa accion no puedas devolverlas y aqui ya no hablamos de que ganen o pierdan un interes, es que no pueden cumplir con los contratos y ya es otro escenario diferente porque se van a dar cuenta de que esas acciones NADIE sabe donde estan. La gente va a empezar a pedirlas cuando vayan venciendo los dias porque si tu compras las accionese en revolut, esas acciones pueden tardar x dias pero tienen que llegar a la camara de compensacion y al broker de revolut. Y esas acciones en muchos casos no existen.

Si la gente es capaz de aguantar a que todas esas operaciones se vayan cerrando con perdidas, los cortos que han rehecho a precios mas altos sigan sangrandoles dinero, y encima no puedan dar las acciones que en teoria habian vendido y pedido prestadas....estamos ante una bomba atomica de unas 100 veces la de 2008.

Por eso hay que holdear, el short squeeze esta fuera de la mesa porque no hay dinero en el mundo ya para comprar las acciones y devolverlas a sus dueños originales si efectivamente tomaron esas posiciones cortas que no podemos saber si de verdad existen.......van a intentar comprar tiempo y ya esta...el problema es que es imposible ya calcular cuanto riesgo estan asumiendo porque cada dia que pasa mas acciones tienen que vender en el mercado y todo esta bajando de precio brutalmente....el viernes la bolsa cayo el GDP de Alemania porque la forma en la que manejan el riesgo toda esta gente es con modelos de VAR en los que cuando ocurre un evento muuy raro el coste de esos riesgos se dispara por infinito, pero si es un evento de riesgo normal no tienen apenas coste.

Ahora mismo estamos en un evento llamado sigma 2, muy raro y claro...les han llamado de los departamentos de gestion de riesgo diciendoles que tienen que proveer de liquidez a las camaras de compensacion por todas las operaciones que tienen abiertas...tienen que cubrir las llamadas griegas...y para eso estan vendiendo muchas acciones, y los fondos que no han estado involucrados pueden comprarlas a buen precio....pero no mucho, porque ni ellos mismos saben si han prestado acciones que no existen en la realidad. Es imposible de calcular ya el riesgo y simplemente estan comprando tiempo, pero es cuestion de horas que el regulador se meta a ver que cojones esta pasando y porque no se estan devolviendo las acciones.

El hold tiene mas sentido que nunca, no por un posible short squeeze que tenia sentido cuando valia 100 pavos la accion o 180 como dicen por ahi. Tiene sentido porque es cuestion de horas de que se destape la mayor estafa de la historia de la bolsa, las acciones duplicadas en balances que no existen realmente.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

vamos que nos vamos!!!


*Goldman, sobre Reddit: Es el mayor ‘short squeeze’ en 25 años, y continuará *


Goldman, sobre Reddit: Es el mayor ‘short squeeze’ en 25 años, y continuará Por Investing.com


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

*ATENCIÓN: CITADEL es un gran accionista de SLV (iShares Silver Trust)*

Están tratando de inflar el precio de la plata para hacer subir el valor de sus posiciones en SLV, de forma que puedan vender caras sus acciones y así cubrir parte de sus cortos.

*NO CAIGAIS EN LA TRAMPA*

La propaganda para que la gente entre en la plata está siendo diseminada a nivel internacional en los medios de comunicación para conseguir diluir la fuerza del ataque en GME, y para inflar el valor de los activos de Citadel, de forma que puedan escapar del Squeeze.


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Feb 2021)

*¿Qué es un '2 y 20'?*
La mayoría de los fondos de cobertura operan con un esquema de compensación del administrador de "2 y 20", que le da al administrador del fondo de cobertura el 2% de los activos y una tarifa de incentivo del 20% de las ganancias cada año. Sin embargo, esta estructura ha sido ampliamente criticada dado que incluso si el fondo de cobertura pierde dinero ese año en las ganancias, el administrador del fondo aún obtiene una cantidad agradable de ese 2% de los activos invertidos.

Por ejemplo, si un administrador de fondos de cobertura establece un fondo y consigue que un inversor invierta 1 millón de dólares, el administrador obtendrá el 2% de esa cantidad (es decir, 20 000 dólares) pase lo que pase, y, si las inversiones salieron bien y el administrador pudo para duplicar la cantidad a $ 2 millones, el gerente se retiraría con $ 400,000 adicionales (20% de $ 2 millones).

Aún así, dada su naturaleza, los fondos de cobertura a menudo tienen objetivos de inversión muy agresivos y son muy lucrativos a la hora de producir grandes beneficios.

What Is a Hedge Fund and How Do They Work?


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> jojojo
> 
> Los de Goldman Sucks dicen que los retards tienen mas peligro ahora ya que disponen de más cash...
> 
> _And since Kostin admits that "*the retail trading boom can continue"* as "an abundance of US household cash should continue to fuel the trading boom" *with more than 50% of the $5 trillion in money market mutual funds owned by households and is $1 trillion greater than before the pandemic, what happens in the coming week - i.e., if the short squeeze persists - could have profound implications for the future of capital markets.*_



Goldman hace una reflexión muy interesante y, la verdad, muy burbujil, en realidad. Si tuviese un meme pegado parecería un post en WSB.

Dice, si no he entendido mal, que una guerra abierta entre los fondos y los inversores domésticos (household) sería muy peligros e incierta porque ,al final, más de la mitad del dinero que manejan esos fondos es, precisamente, de inversores domésticos.

Y me parce muy bien visto, si se está hablando de las consecuencias a medio y largo plazo de este evento y de la solución que tomen Wall St. y el establishment financiero-político para salir de esta.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Sobre Citadel y SLV... con "4 perras" lo que tiene...

_People shouting that HFs are long silver. Citadel is long SLV, yes.* 6Mn shares*...but what is that in the big scope of things? *That's a $150Mn position at these prices*. They need silver to rise 100x in order to be able to cover their losses from GME._


----------



## marvinhess (1 Feb 2021)

Os dejo por aquí un análisis con el que están intentando minar la moral, para que echéis un ojo al argumentario.

*GameStop: Stop Holding On*
Jan. 31, 2021 2:24 AM ETGameStop Corp. (GME)617 Comments49 Likes
*Summary*

All arguments for buying and holding GameStop are completely illogical. Short interest has already dropped precipitously, and late buyers will be hurt more than the "big guys."
The WallStreetBets community has become a self-confirming echo chamber, with no plans for exit.
The current social media-driven stock mania will almost certainly end badly, leaving a new generation of Americans with a distorted view of a relatively sound financial system.
GameStop (GME) is having its moment. What started out as an arbitrage play designed to take advantage of an overcrowded short trade has now become a hot button topic among the general public, politicians, and celebrities. Being generally construed as a way for the masses to get back at Wall Street in a “David vs. Goliath match,” we believe that late-buying and long-holding retail investors will be the ones hurt instead.
This report will begin by examining the commonly provided rationales for buying or holding GameStop, then discuss why they seem irrational at this point. It will then discuss the danger for traders making their decisions primarily based on WallStreetsBets sentiment, which has become dangerously out of touch with reality. Finally, it will conclude how GameStop relates to capital markets' broader purposes and how the whole saga could further erode public trust in the already looked-down-upon financial system.
*Will the Fabled “Infinite Short Squeeze” Happen?*
As of January 29, 2020, several days into GameStop mania, there are generally two arguments for purchasing the stock. The first is that a “short squeeze” will send stock prices to the roof, generating windfall profits for those lucky enough to be holding shares as those with short positions struggle to close their positions. The second is that, by buying into GameStop, investors are protesting Wall Street corruption, generational inequality, or fighting for social justice. We will debunk both these arguments, starting with the first.

To understand short squeezes, let’s first step back and look at what short selling is. At its essence, short selling is a way for market participants to make money off the downwards price movement of an asset. They do this by borrowing a certain number of shares, then selling those shares on the market for the current price. Then, once the price drops, they repurchase the shares at a lower price and return them to the person they bought them from. The amount a short seller makes is equal to the difference between these two prices, less borrowing costs and transaction fees.
Exhibit I: What is a Short?

(Source: The Balance)
A short squeeze occurs when some event triggers unexpected upwards movement in a stock. This drives up prices, causing those who sold short to panic and to close out their shorts by buying shares. However, this increased demand drives up prices even further, causing a self-reinforcing cycle that only ends once people are willing to sell. Short squeezes are indicated by a precipitous drop in the number of sales sold short with a corresponding jump in prices.
Since short sales are only updated monthly by the New York Stock Exchange, it is hard to know definitively whether they are climbing or falling. However, Ortex, a leading financial data provider, has indicated that many short interest indicators have dropped since the beginning of the week. The number of shares on loan, a proxy for short sales, is now only 30.28 million compared to 69.75 million shares outstanding and 46.89 in free float. Ortex’s estimates for overall short positions is at 38 million, down from 71 million on Monday. More crucially, days to cover, a ratio that determines how long it would take all short positions to be covered, is at 1.15, hardly indicative that a potential squeeze is occurring soon.
Exhibit II: Ortex Short Interest Indicators (Legend on right)


Source: Ortex
What does this all mean in simpler terms? Well, in short (no puns intended), many short sellers have indeed closed out their positions and look like they have continued to do so in the last several days. The remaining short sellers could easily buy the shares they need to during periods of falling prices (which have occurred often due to the increased volatility). There may be several more short squeezes, but it is improbable they will produce the upside that many Reddit investors (who have price targets over $10,000) are expecting. The technical thesis that originally drove prices up is fading in relevance by the second.
*Sticking It to “The Man?”*
Another popular argument for buying GameStop is that it hurts Wall Street. Many people are understandably upset at rising levels of inequality, and lots of buyers of GAMESTOP certainly have their fair share of anger and resentment. However, just because they are demonstrating their anger at Wall Street by buying GameStop doesn’t mean that Wall Street firms are the only ones who will get hurt.
While this is undoubtedly true that some hedge funds got hurt in the process, they did not suffer irrecoverable losses. Point 72, the largest firm with a short position, is down roughly 10 to 15%. Melvin Capital, the hated yet iconic firm framed by Redditors as the original enemy, is down 30%. This will undoubtedly be a difficult time for them. On the other hand, it is unlikely that they suffer significant capital outflows. Why? Their investors are institutions and high net worth individuals. They are patient capital, with long return horizons and unlikely to feel threatened by what they perceive as a manageable event.
Now, what makes this argument even loopier is that there are many hedge funds with long positions in GameStop. A quick search on Capital IQ identifies Susquehanna, Senvest, Permit Capital, and Maverick Capital, among others, all with positions in the millions of shares. While Redditors believe they are making “rich Wall Street a******s” pay, this is only partially true. They are actually making some financiers poorer and others richer.
Exhibit III: Large Institutional “Active” (vs. Passive) Shareholders in GameStop






(Source: CapitalIQ)
Finally, to understand who will truly be hurt, let’s revisit the technical thesis of “the short squeeze” and try to understand it at a more fundamental level. Essentially, what the original traders of GameStop (and all traders) are betting on is that someone will be willing to buy their shares for more than they did. Because they attributed large short positions to Wall Street firms, they thought the buyers, when the “squeeze” came, would be Wall Streeters (whom many despise). Now, however, even after the “squeeze” has likely occurred, the new buyers are actually fellow Main Streeters. Scrolling through Reddit forums, one can see that some are throwing unemployment benefits, emergency savings, and other important sources of personal finance in to buy GameStop shares at ridiculous prices. If prices fall, these people, who have the least to lose, are going to be those that lose the most. Retail investors buying GameStop shares out of anger are throwing wild punches that will mainly land on each other.
*The Toxicity of WallStreetBets*
Let’s turn our focus on WallStreetBets, the Reddit community credited with catalyzing this buying frenzy. Before this week, it was an exciting platform which we were fans of, with a mixture of thoughtful trade and investment ideas and less educational (but still entertaining) content. However, after experiencing 3-fold growth in members in less than a week, the forum has transformed into a toxic echo chamber for those invested in GameStop and AMC to reassure themselves that they are “going to the moon” or Mars, or Pluto, or whatever the next destination they select is. While it is easy to see this for oneself through merely scrolling through the forums, let’s look at a specific example that illustrates this point well.
Earlier today, a “Community Moderator” – a high-ranking, long-time user with a large following as well as administrative power – made a post called “A Small Reminder of Some of the Risks Involved.” He describes the importance of knowing counterparty risk and the importance of trading unemotionally. Some responses to this post are:


> “So put every last dime in and hold got it.” (9,200 upvotes)
> “didn't read but i saw a comment that said hold so i'll do that” (1,700 upvotes)
> “This is important guys. What we do is gambling. I'm here for love of the game, not money. You should be too.” (3,400 likes)”
> All I understood was "BUY MORE GMC" (730 upvotes)
> “DONT CARE GME AMC (AMC) TO THE MOON [rocket emojis in post, but not included in article]” (639 upvotes)



These posts demonstrate how sky-high the irrational exuberance has gotten in the Wall Street Bets pressure chamber. Even well-thought-out posts made by established users of the forum calling for prudence and risk management are being met with complete indifference.
There has been no coordination about when the sell-off will be either. Many forums talk about the importance of holding until the promised day of the short squeeze and maintaining “diamond hands” - but think about the incentives that the Reddit crew has to push this narrative. At this point, it is a 6.5 million person prisoner’s dilemma. They benefit if everyone holds, but as soon as a sufficiently large number of people sell – either because they are taking profits or because the average American likely needs the money for something else, then other speculators have an incentive to sell. The only out case where this does not happen is if, in some unlikely and unprecedented case, GameStop shares become a currency-like object, with no inherent value but a price assigned to it based on demand and a share perception of value. We’ll leave it to investors to think whether that or a bubble is more likely.
*Faith in Capital Markets?*
At the heart of this saga lies a simple question: What are capital markets? Are they venues for speculation to make a quick buck, or are they a way to facilitate investment from savers to the highest and best uses of capital? While they have always clearly been a mix of the two, many proponents of GameStop’s rise argue that they have been more of the former than the latter for a very long time, but only for the very rich.
We do not deny that trillions of dollars in speculative funds change hands every day. However, is the solution not to clamp down on speculation rather than support and engage in it? Further, an optimistic view would hold that even many of Wall Street’s speculative moves have some rationale. Eventually, with enough traders acting in their own self-interest with their own expectations of price changes, prices come close to reflecting the true value of an asset. The buying and holding that retail traders are doing with GameStop, AMC, Blackberry (BB), and other firms is nothing of the sort. It is emotional and uninformed, with most people having no realistic idea what they are willing to part with their shares for both on the high end and low end.
Now, sometimes people make bad calls. Melvin Capital, Citron, and others certainly did when they entered on an overcrowded trade on GameStop. What we hope to impart on those holding and buying is that they too are in an overcrowded trade. So much so that they are straining the financial plumbing behind the platforms that only very recently allowed them to trade in the first place.

Yet, in the society of the spectacle that we live in, narrative dominates truth. WallStreetBets’ most creative spin up daily theories about market makers’ collusion to bring them down, and, supported by some reputable media outlets looking to drive up advertising revenues, find many willing adherents. When the price of this asset inevitably comes crashing down, “Wall Street” becomes an immediate scapegoat for screwing over the common person out of their GameStop shares. This narrative will be amplified in the media, leaving Americans with even less faith in their world-leading financial system.
Even after the saga is over, the real winners and losers of this saga will remain obfuscated. However, the investors that hold on the longest and buy the stock at its more expensive are almost certain to lose. The validity of the trade’s technical thesis is weakening, and in time it will become clear that Wall Street is playing both sides. While the “hold the line” slogan may have gotten Reddit investors this far, that is not what those who win this trade will do.
_The above references an opinion and is for information purposes only. It is not intended to be investment advice. Seek a duly licensed professional for investment advice._

GameStop: Stop Holding On (NYSE:GME)


----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2021)

schopenhauer dijo:


> Perdón por el tochazo, pero aquí va mi explicación de lo que creo que está ocurriedo.
> 
> El tema de las posiciones cortas no es tan simple como la explicacion de que tienen que comprarlas y darselas a quien se las han pedido prestadas. Las posiciones cortas pueden ser opciones de venta e incluso opciones de compra, ir corto significa que crees que el valor va a bajar y hay muchisimas formas de ponerse corto frente a algo. Puedes hacerlo vendiendole a la gente opciones de compra a precios muy altos que sabes que no van a ejercer o vendiendo o comprando otro tipo de opciones de compra y venta con un comun denominador, crees que el precio de la accion de mercado es superior al precio real de la acción.
> 
> ...



Se agradece el tocho.
Hold. Diamond hands


----------



## Knabenschiessen (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Veis lo que está pasando? La de peña que se podría sumar al ataque con lo de GME y sin embargo está optando por comprar plata en su lugar... si en este foro ya hay unos cuantos así, ¿qué estará pasando en Reddit y en EEUU y en todo el mundo?
> 
> Muchos de los que ahora están comprando onzas de plata podrían estar comprando con ese dinero 1 acción de GME y poner otro clavo en el ataud de los mayores fondos de inversión del mundo. Lo de la plata es un ataque de distracción. Es un asunto para el que siempre tendremos tiempo, la plata no se va a ir a ninguna parte, pero lo de GME es ahora o nunca, es una ocasión perfecta que es difícil que se vuelva a repetir.



No es tan sencillo. Yo no puedo tradear, si lo hago perderia mi trabajo. Otros se arriesgarían a multas o cárcel.
Para gente como nosotros es o la plata o nada. Yo puedo recomendar a algún amigo invertir en GME pero eso es todo. Quizás somos 4 gatos o quizás no. Que yo sepa al menos hay 2 foreros en este hilo que no podemos.

Para el resto totalmente de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> *ATENCIÓN: CITADEL es un gran accionista de SLV (iShares Silver Trust)*
> 
> Están tratando de inflar el precio de la plata para hacer subir el valor de sus posiciones en SLV, de forma que puedan vender caras sus acciones y así cubrir parte de sus cortos.
> 
> ...



Sobre Citadel y SLV... son "4 perras" lo que tiene...

_People shouting that HFs are long silver. Citadel is long SLV, yes.* 6Mn shares*...but what is that in the big scope of things? *That's a $150Mn position at these prices*. They need silver to rise 100x in order to be able to cover their losses from GME_


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> ¿Alguno me puede explicar los riesgos de invertir en metales preciosos mediante un ETC cotizado?
> 
> ...



Interesante, pero al hilo de MPS's por favor.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> La CNMV puede imprimir sus amenazas, enrollarlas como un pergamino y metérselas por donde le quepan.
> 
> Millones de accionistas comprando un valor sin intención de vender es ¿manipulación de mercado punible? ¿Bajo qué premisa?
> 
> ...



Mis diez, compañero. Claro, sencillo y para toda la familia


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Buena explicación schopenhauer.

Añadir que lo que incrementa dificultad para que se produzca el SQ es que la propiedad está muy repartida, al contrario que lo que sucedió con VW hace una década, cuando el dueño de Porsche consiguió por las espaldas comprarlas todas y arrinconar a los HF.

Eso no va a pasar ahora, nadie va a traspasarle parte de su propiedad a Citadel para que cubran sus cortos a estas alturas. Ya que los HF rivales se frotan las manos antes semejantes ganancias y que un competidor caiga en el camino. Además se llevarían luego gran parte de las ganancias de los WSB cuando ocurra la caída.

La diferencia que veo y por lo que creo que se producirá un SQ tarde o temprano es el elevado apalancamiento y el pertinaz empeño de no vender lo cual ataca a toda lógica de mercado y está desangrando a los HF que no es que vayan en cortos es que van desnudos... 'short too short' que decía aquel.

Media hora para que empiece la fiesta, RETRASADOS.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (1 Feb 2021)

Los que vayáis a entrar hoy no os olvidéis de añadiros en este hilo.

Censo de retards burbujeros que han comprado Gamestop (GME), pon aquí tu compra


----------



## amigos895 (1 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Media hora para que empiece la fiesta, RETRASADOS.


----------



## WhiteRose (1 Feb 2021)

A ver, dejémonos de si hay alguno que va a perder hasta la camisa, claro que va a pasar, pero el que lo va a palmar todo es quien deba cerrar los cortos que están ahora en un 122%. Si alguien no vende sus acciones, esa posición corta debería quedar abierta acumulando primas y demás.

¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

schopenhauer dijo:


> Perdón por el tochazo, pero aquí va mi explicación de lo que creo que está ocurriedo.
> 
> El tema de las posiciones cortas no es tan simple como la explicacion de que tienen que comprarlas y darselas a quien se las han pedido prestadas. Las posiciones cortas pueden ser opciones de venta e incluso opciones de compra, ir corto significa que crees que el valor va a bajar y hay muchisimas formas de ponerse corto frente a algo. Puedes hacerlo vendiendole a la gente opciones de compra a precios muy altos que sabes que no van a ejercer o vendiendo o comprando otro tipo de opciones de compra y venta con un comun denominador, crees que el precio de la accion de mercado es superior al precio real de la acción.
> 
> ...



BESTIAL APORTE.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## schopenhauer (1 Feb 2021)

Si alguno lo pudiese traducir al ingles para publicarlo en wsb seria la leche la verdad.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_GME price keeps rising, then there *are a lot of companies chained to RobinHood that will go over into the aby*ss. If you don't get it, start with how margin accounts at Robin Hood work, and the capital that they have to have in reserve since they themselves are buying the stock on margin, or responsible for the stock, that they have allocated to the millions of user accounts, who may think that they own the stock (sorry, you don't_)._


----------



## Hasta los... (1 Feb 2021)

¿Se puede comprar en* ING*?
Eso me ha parecido leer en las profundidades del hilo.

Acabo de mirar en la web.
Cómo se hace?
Me debo dar de de alta en *"mi broker"* ?
Alguien sabe?

Halluda, plis

.


----------



## Piturco (1 Feb 2021)

schopenhauer dijo:


> Perdón por el tochazo, pero aquí va mi explicación de lo que creo que está ocurriedo.
> 
> El tema de las posiciones cortas no es tan simple como la explicacion de que tienen que comprarlas y darselas a quien se las han pedido prestadas. Las posiciones cortas pueden ser opciones de venta e incluso opciones de compra, ir corto significa que crees que el valor va a bajar y hay muchisimas formas de ponerse corto frente a algo. Puedes hacerlo vendiendole a la gente opciones de compra a precios muy altos que sabes que no van a ejercer o vendiendo o comprando otro tipo de opciones de compra y venta con un comun denominador, crees que el precio de la accion de mercado es superior al precio real de la acción.
> 
> ...



Excelente aporte. Muy agradecido


----------



## Polonia Viva (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> vamos que nos vamos!!!
> 
> 
> *Goldman, sobre Reddit: Es el mayor ‘short squeeze’ en 25 años, y continuará *
> ...



Esta gente cuando empezó la caida bursátil brutal de marzo dijo que el S&P 500 podría desplomarse hasta los 2200 puntos, y efectivamente los mínimos llegaron a algo menos, 2180 o así. Poca broma.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

schopenhauer dijo:


> Si alguno lo pudiese traducir al ingles para publicarlo en wsb seria la leche la verdad.



prueba con el DeepL: DeepL Translate

Por lo general traduce bastante bien. Con que pongas al principio de todo que lo sientes mucho por los errores, porque no eres hablante nativo de inglés, la gente lo comprenderá.

Ponlo en español e inglés, mucha gente de EEUU entiende español.


----------



## jorlau (1 Feb 2021)

A 15 minutos de la apertura se mantiene sobre 310

HOLD


----------



## Polonia Viva (1 Feb 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> *¿Qué es un '2 y 20'?*
> La mayoría de los fondos de cobertura operan con un esquema de compensación del administrador de "2 y 20", que le da al administrador del fondo de cobertura el 2% de los activos y una tarifa de incentivo del 20% de las ganancias cada año. Sin embargo, esta estructura ha sido ampliamente criticada dado que incluso si el fondo de cobertura pierde dinero ese año en las ganancias, el administrador del fondo aún obtiene una cantidad agradable de ese 2% de los activos invertidos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si un administrador de fondos de cobertura establece un fondo y consigue que un inversor invierta 1 millón de dólares, el administrador obtendrá el 2% de esa cantidad (es decir, 20 000 dólares) pase lo que pase, y, si las inversiones salieron bien y el administrador pudo para duplicar la cantidad a $ 2 millones, el gerente se retiraría con $ 400,000 adicionales (20% de $ 2 millones).
> ...



Este esquema de comisiones ya va siendo cosa del pasado. Gracias al boom de los fondos indexados, los fondos de gestión activa han tenido que bajar sus tarifas y ahora es muy raro el que llega al 1%. El famoso fondo de ARK gestionado por Cathie Wood cobra el 0,75% por ejemplo.


----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2021)

R4 aviso de que puede haber problemas para buy


----------



## GOL (1 Feb 2021)

Hasta los... dijo:


> ¿Se puede comprar en* ING*?
> Eso me ha parecido leer en las profundidades del hilo.
> 
> Acabo de mirar en la web.
> ...



Si, lo tienen en ING broker
TIenes que abrir una cuenta de valores vinculada a tu cuenta ING. Es rapido


----------



## Leunam (1 Feb 2021)

Hasta los... dijo:


> ¿Se puede comprar en* ING*?
> Eso me ha parecido leer en las profundidades del hilo.
> 
> Acabo de mirar en la web.
> ...



Sí, yo lo hice porque soy retard y todo eso, sin ánimo de aconsejar a nadie ni me parece buena idea entrar a estas alturas.

Soltado el disclaimer y sólo porque ustec insiste, hay que darse de alta en "mi broker", cosa de pocos minutos y desde ahí se puede comprar gme sin problemas. Eso sí, al menos si ustec es tan retard como para tirar dinero ahí, ponga siempre un precio objetivo, nada de dejar marcada la casilla de "a precio de mercado" o algo así pone.


----------



## marvinhess (1 Feb 2021)

schopenhauer dijo:


> Perdón por el tochazo, pero aquí va mi explicación de lo que creo que está ocurriedo.
> 
> El tema de las posiciones cortas no es tan simple como la explicacion de que tienen que comprarlas y darselas a quien se las han pedido prestadas. Las posiciones cortas pueden ser opciones de venta e incluso opciones de compra, ir corto significa que crees que el valor va a bajar y hay muchisimas formas de ponerse corto frente a algo. Puedes hacerlo vendiendole a la gente opciones de compra a precios muy altos que sabes que no van a ejercer o vendiendo o comprando otro tipo de opciones de compra y venta con un comun denominador, crees que el precio de la accion de mercado es superior al precio real de la acción.
> 
> ...



Te añado la explicación al inicio del hilo amigo, en la bibliografía, bravo.


----------



## Leunam (1 Feb 2021)

Gráfico de cotización interactivo de GME | Acciones de GameStop Corp. - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## RRR (1 Feb 2021)

Esto es como en TRADING PLACES pero en lugar de arruinados o forrados, casi todo kiski enchironado por manipulacion. Y la empresa en quiebra.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (1 Feb 2021)

Yo el premarket lo sigo aquí

GME Stock Price | GameStop Corp. Cl A Stock Quote (U.S.: NYSE) | MarketWatch


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> R4 aviso de que puede haber problemas para buy



joder yo estoy con R4


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (1 Feb 2021)

Esta bajando!!! To da floor


----------



## Hamtel (1 Feb 2021)

Vamos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Mercado abierto. A lanzarse¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## INE (1 Feb 2021)

Vámonos.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Feb 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Esta bajando!!! To da floor



Era previsible. Gente recogiendo sus inversiones y ganancias y volverán a comprar guardçándose alguna ganancia


----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Esta bajando!!! To da floor



Aprovecha las rebajas


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (1 Feb 2021)

Alguien con quotes en tiempo real que ponga precio? Yo sólo tengo 15 minutos de retraso.


----------



## Piturco (1 Feb 2021)

Y a mi sin llegarme la transferencia al broker que me abrí anoche!!!


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

vaya pelea por el 300.

Seguro que muchos retards que compraron al principio están haciendo caja y siendo sustituidos por kamikazes de todo el mundo.

Me parece justo. Los que entraron al principio lohicieron para ganar dinero, y pusieron las bases para la trampa. Pues que lo ganen. Y los que quieren perderlo para joder a Citadel, que lo pierdan. Todos happy.


----------



## INE (1 Feb 2021)

A por el 320.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas

Directo


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Feb 2021)

Un día más en este fiestón que nos estamos pegando a costa de la subnormalidad de los "hedge funds".

El tiempo corre en contra de los "hedge funds" y cuanto más tarden en empezar el "squeeze" más duro se les va a atizar.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

jojo

en RENTA4


----------



## marvinhess (1 Feb 2021)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Alguien con quotes en tiempo real que ponga precio? Yo sólo tengo 15 minutos de retraso.



316 ahora mismo, en el inicio del hilo dejé el enlace a Yahoo que te da el precio real.


----------



## RRR (1 Feb 2021)

Seguramente sacrificaran algun pez mediano (ej: citadel, etc...) y algun pez delgado (por ej: robinhood sera sodomizado en chirona, y el deepfuckingvalue comera macarrones con tomate orlando el resto de sus dias.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Feb 2021)

Hasta 190 no compro. Soy retarded


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (1 Feb 2021)

Se me acaba de ejecutar el trade en revolut. Ya soy un retard más con 0.94 acciones, compradas a $288.41


----------



## RRR (1 Feb 2021)

lo que no comprende la gente es que las ordenes no casan instaneamente aunque estemos en 2021 . No son como los mensajes de wassap instantaneo requotean tanto cuando suben como cuando bajan , y luego el clearing etc.... 
Y el broker al igual que los fondos de depositos españoles estan cubiertos hasta 75000 100000 o segun el pais .
Es decir se van a marcan un SINPA.


----------



## RRR (1 Feb 2021)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Se me acaba de ejecutar el trade en revolut. Ya soy un retard más con 0.94 acciones, compradas a $288.41



Eso no es ni una accion , es algo sintetico referenciado a la accion creado por el market maker y como contraparte ni sabe ni quien coño esta


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

RRR dijo:


> Eso no es ni una accion , es algo sintetico referenciado a la accion creado por el market maker y como contraparte ni sabe ni quien coño esta



pero empuja p'arriba la cotización ahora mismo, que es de lo que se trata.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (1 Feb 2021)

RRR dijo:


> Eso no es ni una accion , es algo sintetico referenciado a la accion creado por el market maker y como contraparte ni sabe ni quien coño esta



Un amigo que curra en la city me ha confirmado que Revolut tendrá que comprar la acción, no se van a arriesgar con estas fluctuaciones.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Para los que queráis seguir el precio de la acción de forma sencilla sin complicaros teclead en google:

*"gamestop stock"*

Podéis actualizar el gráfico con la tecla F5 cada vez, por ejemplo, de cinco en cinco minutos. Se actualiza cada 20 segundos en google creo, así que no estéis como APES hundiendo la tecla F5 a cada instante.


----------



## Leunam (1 Feb 2021)

No sé si este dato que da yahoo es bueno:


----------



## RRR (1 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> pero empuja p'arriba la cotización ahora mismo, que es de lo que se trata.



JAJAJAAJA


----------



## fran1488 (1 Feb 2021)

En tradingview, podéis ver el precio en tiempo real.

GME Stock Price


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

"problemas" en varios brokers...

Como avisan en RENTA4...

Ya dijimos que harian lo que fuera... ni no pueden parar la cotizanción pues no dejan comprar


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Feb 2021)

RRR dijo:


> Seguramente sacrificaran algun pez mediano (ej: citadel, etc...) y algun pez delgado (por ej: robinhood sera sodomizado en chirona, y el deepfuckingvalue comera *macarrones con tomate orlando el resto de sus dias.*



el desayuno de los campeones!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 560976



joder con los rojos de california jodiendo a sus amos.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Los higos de fruta ya han empezado con las trampas, estan haciendo lo posible para que la gente no pueda comprar


----------



## tomac (1 Feb 2021)

BUY DA DIP


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Ladder attack incoming


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Downdetector reports Fidelity, E-Trade, Robinhood, and Ameritrade are experiencing issues and outages as the US cash session opens up.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

En Canada tambien trampeando


----------



## Polonia Viva (1 Feb 2021)

En Degiro no soy capaz de comprar, me dice que tienen problemas al procesar la orden, y supuestamente el volumen es bajo ahora...

EDIT: Por fin entró


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

BUY THE DIP


----------



## Rompehuevos (1 Feb 2021)

parece que los retardeds empiezan a perder la batalla


----------



## chocolate (1 Feb 2021)

Para los living ansia como yo, podéis abrir un navegador con una sola ventana con el enlace de yahoo: GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas

Y podeís seguir trabajando o navegando que se ve a cuanto cotiza en tiempo real en la barra de tareas con el browser minimizado.


----------



## malvado (1 Feb 2021)

schopenhauer dijo:


> Perdón por el tochazo, pero aquí va mi explicación de lo que creo que está ocurriedo.
> 
> El tema de las posiciones cortas no es tan simple como la explicacion de que tienen que comprarlas y darselas a quien se las han pedido prestadas. Las posiciones cortas pueden ser opciones de venta e incluso opciones de compra, ir corto significa que crees que el valor va a bajar y hay muchisimas formas de ponerse corto frente a algo. Puedes hacerlo vendiendole a la gente opciones de compra a precios muy altos que sabes que no van a ejercer o vendiendo o comprando otro tipo de opciones de compra y venta con un comun denominador, crees que el precio de la accion de mercado es superior al precio real de la acción.
> 
> ...


----------



## chocolate (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kiral (1 Feb 2021)

Lo que tienen que estar haciendo los fondos para ir hundiendo la cotización con el jodido mundo entero mirando tiene que ser impresionante: 

- Trasvasarse las acciones unos a otros. 

- Bloquear las compras de los brokers.

- Vender a los fondos las acciones adquiridas por minoristas a través de las Apps.

- A saber qué trapicheos más.

Esto está interesantísimo. Yo apuesto a que a media tarde el precio se va a disparar porque los cocainómanos están consumiendo desde el viernes sin dormir y en algún momento tendrán que parar. Los retards tienen relevos y pueden seguir así días.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Con los problemas que están poniendo los brokers para comprar GME, si después de hoy las autoridades no les meten mano, es que están en el ajo.


----------



## RRR (1 Feb 2021)

No creo , pero el juicio va a ser como cuando chiquito de la calzada demando a FLOrentino fernadez.


----------



## chocolate (1 Feb 2021)

Me dí de alta esta mañana en Ninety nine pero al final me eché para atrás


Kiral dijo:


> Esto está interesantísimo. *Yo apuesto a que a media tarde el precio se va a disparar porque los cocainómanos están consumiendo desde el viernes sin dormir y en algún momento tendrán que parar*. Los retards tienen relevos y pueden seguir así días.



B-R-U-T-A-L


----------



## Leunam (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2021)

Llego a 50


----------



## Atarito (1 Feb 2021)

También están pumpeando cryptos, es una locura como tirar billetes al aire y luego es como coger caramelos de la cabalgata:

Enviado desde mi IN2023 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Atarito (1 Feb 2021)

Con una crypto peque:






Enviado desde mi IN2023 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Labibi (1 Feb 2021)

La bajada de hoy considero que es algo normal. Los cortos van a venderse antes de que el valor se dispare para sí evitar más pérdidas. Tengo entendido que aún hay un 115% de cortos, y está sucediendo lo mismo que el jueves pasado, que iba todo muy bien y de repente bajó hasta $190, porque los brokers tipo RobinHood congelaron las compras para que sólo los fondos pudiesen operar sus ventas y demás. Después el valor volvió a subir hasta los 350 durante el After Hours y el Premarket, y el viernes se mantuvo entre los 320.

De todas formas también estoy viendo que hay problemas con algonos brokers, que están impidiendo la compra de GME a los minoristas, incluso les activan SL o cierran operaciones porque sí. Se están marcando otro jueves y no dudo que se oigan más nombres aparte de RH en Reddit para acabar con ellos.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## electrón (1 Feb 2021)

ya me comprado mi GME en ING, para HOLD y aunque valga luego 0


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

¿Puede ser que muchos fondos que iban a largo, vista la resistencia demostrada en $250-$300, hayan empezado a vender porque piensen que es lo máximo que pueden sacar de esta?


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

schopenhauer dijo:


> Perdón por el tochazo, pero aquí va mi explicación de lo que creo que está ocurriedo.
> 
> El tema de las posiciones cortas no es tan simple como la explicacion de que tienen que comprarlas y darselas a quien se las han pedido prestadas. Las posiciones cortas pueden ser opciones de venta e incluso opciones de compra, ir corto significa que crees que el valor va a bajar y hay muchisimas formas de ponerse corto frente a algo. Puedes hacerlo vendiendole a la gente opciones de compra a precios muy altos que sabes que no van a ejercer o vendiendo o comprando otro tipo de opciones de compra y venta con un comun denominador, crees que el precio de la accion de mercado es superior al precio real de la acción.
> 
> ...





Qué lujo, schopenhauer


Edit: Darías tu permiso para que algún forero con cuenta en el Reddit lo postee allí?


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

electrón dijo:


> ya me comprado mi GME en ING, para HOLD y aunque valga luego 0



¿Porque ibas a vender algo que te gusta?

HOLD RETARD!


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Bajada bestial!! Había mucho stop loss en $250


----------



## fran1488 (1 Feb 2021)

No son caídas, son rebajas para comprar más!


----------



## Registrador (1 Feb 2021)

Maricón el último....


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Si esto es cierto me parece muy fuerte


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

He puesto otra orden de compra a 191, a ver si cae la breva y entra.


----------



## chocolate (1 Feb 2021)

*213,07*-111,93 (-34,44%)


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

¿Coño, han suspendido la cotización?


----------



## JuanMacClane (1 Feb 2021)

Hasta que punto hacerse eco de una información de algo que está pasando es manipular el mercado?

En todo caso sería el caso contrario guardar esa información y usarla.


----------



## L'omertá (1 Feb 2021)

Sí, la han parado


----------



## malvado (1 Feb 2021)

Da miedo ver las velas. Está habiendo hostias como panes.


----------



## PATITOXXL (1 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Ya pero imagina que sale mal y nos hacemos ricos. Menudo marrón.





Ya está el pájaro de mal agüero, poniéndose en lo peor. Tienes que ser más positivo, piensa que con un poquito de suerte nos arruinamos todos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Feb 2021)

han pedido tiempo muerto a ver que hacen


----------



## ¿Qué? (1 Feb 2021)

parece que se ha detenido.
¿La bolsa para, para almorzar?  ahí son las 10:30


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Lo ha hecho también con Bitcoin y Dogecoin.
Creo que debería ir a la cárcel. No sé si está bien de la cabeza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Esto ya no va de ganar o perder. Mucha gente ha entrado a 400 sabiendo que es dinero perdido, pero lo hacen con una sonrisa porque saben que van a hacer quebrar un hedge (o más de uno). Y a todos estos, mis respetos por tenerlos bien puestos.
> 
> Hace tiempo mi broker me hizo una putada y decidí salirme hasta encontrar un broker decente. Si lo tuviera, yo también hubiera entrado (sabiendo que eran $400 que iban a la basura). Esto puede marcar un antes y un después.



Oye, ¿no serás primo de @Talabera? Lo digo por tu avatar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Feb 2021)

grom dijo:


> Hasta los putos mensajes automatizados comienzan con "Comeme el rabo gilipollas"


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (1 Feb 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Lo que tienen que estar haciendo los fondos para ir hundiendo la cotización con el jodido mundo entero mirando tiene que ser impresionante:
> 
> - Trasvasarse las acciones unos a otros.
> 
> ...



Algo así también pasó el jueves cerca de la apertura, seguro que se las están traspasando de un fondo a otro, ni les funcionó entonces ni funcionará ahora.


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

Hay uno en WSB diciendo que están poniendo Stop Loss FROZOSOS a -10$

Impidiendo el hold por sus cojones. A ver si se confirma



edit: Han borrado el post.


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Los apalancamiento son muy peligrosos.
> Un rediter palmando 88k, más de la mitad de lo ahorrado en su vida y dice que hold
> Como si tuviera opciones
> Algo tan básico como dinero dispuesto a perder. Algunos están locos y esto traerá llantos



Recuerdo un chaval veinteañero que se suicidó hace unos meses, es incomprensible que dejen operar con apalancamiento a cualquiera


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Feb 2021)

jojojojo


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Trade Halts - Current

Han parado la cotización durante 5 minutos, la razón:

*Volatility Trading Pause*
Trading has been paused in an Exchange-Listed issue (Market Category Code = C)


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Labibi dijo:


> La bajada de hoy considero que es algo normal. Los cortos van a venderse antes de que el valor se dispare para sí evitar más pérdidas. Tengo entendido que aún hay un 115% de cortos, y está sucediendo lo mismo que el jueves pasado, que iba todo muy bien y de repente bajó hasta $190, porque los brokers tipo RobinHood congelaron las compras para que sólo los fondos pudiesen operar sus ventas y demás. Después el valor volvió a subir hasta los 350 durante el After Hours y el Premarket, y el viernes se mantuvo entre los 320.
> 
> De todas formas también estoy viendo que hay problemas con algonos brokers, que están impidiendo la compra de GME a los minoristas, incluso les activan SL o cierran operaciones porque sí. Se están marcando otro jueves y no dudo que se oigan más nombres aparte de RH en Reddit para acabar con ellos.



Se empiezan a leer varias quejas de e-toro por reddit


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Están liquidando a la gente sin motivos o porque se han quedado sin margen?


----------



## Polonia Viva (1 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> ¿Puede ser que muchos fondos que iban a largo, vista la resistencia demostrada en $250-$300, hayan empezado a vender porque piensen que es lo máximo que pueden sacar de esta?



No lo creo.

Para los fondos que van en largo no creo que sea una posición significativa ni siquiera tras la subida. Para ellos probablemente sea más atractiva la posibilidad de machacar a otro fondo que recoger unos pocos dólares


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

También parece ser que RobinHood está impideiendo ejercer las opciones.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Madre de dios


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Feb 2021)

257!!!


----------



## Labibi (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Se empiezan a leer varias quejas de e-toro por reddit



Sí, lo decía especialmente porque es el broker que uso. El jueves pasado se marcaron otro RobinHood desactivando la opción de compra y cerrando automaticamente operaciones a algunas personas. Creo que actualemente ese SL se los están colocando a la gente que ha comprado acciones recientemente, porque a mí ni me ha puesto SL ni me ha cerrado nada (invertí el miércoles de la semana pasada). La opción de compra la mantienen de momento, pero ya digo que tienes que intentarlo varias veces hasta que lo logres, porque a la primera no entra.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Madre de dios


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Madre de dios



Te liquidan a la fuerza si no tienes margen.


----------



## Leunam (1 Feb 2021)

Me voy un rato y ojo la que liáis...


----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

He pillado 2 x GME y 10 x AMC.

A ver que pasa.


----------



## hornblower (1 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Están liquidando a la gente sin motivos o porque se han quedado sin margen?



Entre bomberos no se pisan manguera


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> He pillado 2 x GME y 10 x AMC.
> 
> A ver que pasa.



que broker¿


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

What?


----------



## rkodestructor (1 Feb 2021)

Lo de los brokers forzando stop loss es gravísimo


----------



## Rompehuevos (1 Feb 2021)

la banca siempre gana


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (1 Feb 2021)

Sigo este tema de forma tangencial, me espero a la noticia en que algun hedge fund tenga que declararse en bancarrota.
Espero que esta gente consiga derroir a este fondo, que la accion llegue a 2000$ y que sea solo la primera de muchas ocasiones.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> la banca siempre gana



Sí, y esta vez se va a ganar una paliza.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (1 Feb 2021)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Lo de los brokers forzando stop loss es gravísimo



La dictadura tecnológica en su máximo esplendor. Es acojonante no, ultra-acojonante.


----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> que broker¿



ING


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Trade Halts - Current
> 
> Han parado la cotización durante 5 minutos, la razón:
> 
> ...



Lo dije el Viernes que harian lo que les saliese de los huevos, como parar la cotización...


----------



## electrón (1 Feb 2021)

ya comprarán...


----------



## Rompehuevos (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Sí, y esta vez se va a ganar una paliza.



no hay nada mas que desee que esos cerdos de los hedge funds coman de su medicina


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Si se quiere HOLD, no hay que ponder STOP LOSS

Es de primero de manipulación

Si esto os parece fuerte, tendríais que ver como se manipula en el mundo de las pharmas...


----------



## electrón (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Lo dije el Viernes que harian lo que les saliese de los huevos, como parar la cotización...



festival de juego sucio... se les van a ver todas las vergüenzas


----------



## Playero (1 Feb 2021)

Cuanto más impidan la compra y demás trampas más fuerza están dando a los compradores.


Snowball dijo:


> Si se quiere HOLD, no hay que ponder STOP LOSS
> 
> Es de primero de manipulación
> 
> Si esto os parece fuerte, tendríais que ver como se manipula en el mundo de las pharmas...



Stop qué? Yo solo soy un retarded que me gusta el stonk.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Te llamarán en inglés con acento americano, avisado estás.



Mentira, te llamarán en español con acento Doritos de puro maíz americano.


----------



## malvado (1 Feb 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Oye, ¿no serás primo de @Talabera? Lo digo por tu avatar.



 

Cualquier relación es pura coincidencia


----------



## Labibi (1 Feb 2021)

Ellos mismos se están liando la soga al cuello. Podrían haber aceptado esta rabieta de los cuatro retardeds de internet, cerrar sus cortos rápidamente para perder la menor pasta posible y listo. El valor de GME no hubiese subido de 700-1000. Para recuperar la pasta sólo tenían que llevar a la quiebra a una o dos compañías, total, nadie se iba a enterar.

Pero la han cagado a la grande. No sólo le hecharon leña al fuego el jueves ordenando a los brokers cerrar opciones de compra (el más perjudicado RH). Ahora vuelven a la carga (esta vez con gasolina), con problemas para comprar y cancelaciones automáticas de posiciones mediante SL. No hay nada más peligroso que 1000 monos cabreados. Imaginad ahora que son más de 7M, kamikazes que no tienen nada que perder. RobinHood pende de un hilo y no me sorprendería que al final de toda esta movida se vaya al guano. Cuanto más se resistan más van a perder, muchos brokers quebrarán y seguramente la mayoría de los minoristas pierdan pasta en este asunto.

Ya no es por el dinero, esto se ha convertido en algo personal. Cuanto más se resistan más mierda van a destapar de todo ese garito que tienen para blanquear billetes. A muchos les veremos llorar de camino a prisión.


----------



## malvado (1 Feb 2021)

De combate de boxeo. En la apertura hubo una bajada grande y luego recuperó hasta quedarse casi como estaba, luego más bajadas, después subida (normalmente sería una resistencia pero aquí no tengo ni puta idea.. -¿posición de cortos deshecha?-) y ahora ya no se.. el día va a estar intenso.


----------



## Conde Duckula (1 Feb 2021)

¿y si GME quiebra "voluntariamente"? ¿que pasaría con todas las acciones que tiene la peña?


----------



## amigos895 (1 Feb 2021)

Labibi dijo:


> Ellos mismos se están liando la soga al cuello. Podrían haber aceptado esta rabieta de los cuatro retardeds de internet, cerrar sus cortos rápidamente para perder la menor pasta posible y listo. El valor de GME no hubiese subido de 700-1000. Para recuperar la pasta sólo tenían que llevar a la quiebra a una o dos compañías, total, nadie se iba a enterar.
> 
> Pero la han cagado a la grande. No sólo le hecharon leña al fuego el jueves ordenando a los brokers cerrar opciones de compra (el más perjudicado RH). Ahora vuelven a la carga (esta vez con gasolina), con problemas para comprar y cancelaciones automáticas de posiciones mediante SL. No hay nada más peligroso que 1000 monos cabreados. Imaginad ahora que son más de 7M, kamikazes que no tienen nada que perder. RobinHood pende de un hilo y no me sorprendería que al final de toda esta movida se vaya al guano. Cuanto más se resistan más van a perder, muchos brokers quebrarán y seguramente la mayoría de los minoristas pierdan pasta en este asunto.
> 
> Ya no es por el dinero, esto se ha convertido en algo personal. Cuanto más se resistan más mierda van a destapar de todo ese garito que tienen para blanquear billetes. A muchos les veremos llorar de camino a prisión.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Esta es la filosofia


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Ahora a mitad de rango del día y a media sesión, pocas órdenes quedan ya por ejecutar con stop loss. Compras casi todas a mercado.

Ha bajado el volumen y poca gente queda por vender a estos precios. Es nuestro turno. Yo creo que vamos a acabar por encima de $300.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Pues lo dicho, parece que han podido aprovechar el "glitch" para cubrir posiciones... ha bajado el % de cortos



_according to an update from trading analytics firm S3 Partners (published at 1023am ET), after holding steady in the triple digits, the company's short interest plunged, with the company's founder Ihor Dusaniwsky reporting that according to the firm's analytics as of this morning, *"short interest is just $8.82BN or 27.12M shares shorted" as **the shares short have declined by a whopping 35.2 million shares over the last week.*

According to S3 calculations, this represents just 53.15% short interest of the % Float (or 34.1% using S3's version of SI % Float which excludes synthetic share); Confirming that shorting is now far easier, the borrow fee has plunged from 26% to just 10% indicating that millions of shares have indeed been unlocked for shorting._


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues lo dicho, parece que han podido aprovechar el "glitch" para cubrir posiciones... ha bajado el % de cortos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para resumir: les ha ayudado a cerrar cortos otros fondos (no se sabe a cambio de qué favores o por miedo al efecto dominó) y las apps liberando acciones de los retarders con ventas programadas.

Pero que de momento les han costado la friolera de *13 mil millones de dólares ponerse en corto (dinero ya perdido)*. Recordad que Melvin manejaba activos por valor de 7.

Parece una colecta encubierta de todos los fondos para arreglar el AGUJERO.

Creo que han llegado a la conclusión de que si todos nosotros estamos dispuestos a perder algo de dinero ellos quizá puedan hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

*The borrow rate down by 50%*




Stocks Daily Short Volume by Crediblock.com - Public Stocks


----------



## Piturco (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues lo dicho, parece que han podido aprovechar el "glitch" para cubrir posiciones... ha bajado el % de cortos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el mismo hilo del twitt le responden


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Esto es lo que estan haciendo los market makers

*Shake the tree and see what'll fall out. That's the present strategy.*


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Quien le iba a decir a mi yo de la secundaria que en 2021 iba a estar mirando gráficos como entretenimento


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> En el mismo hilo del twitt le responden
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 561048



Se comenta que son FAKE NEWS... ¿han cerrado los cortos durante el fin de semana?

jojojo, de todos modos, el "glitch" de hoy huele mal...


----------



## Piturco (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Se comenta que son FAKE NEWS... ¿han cerrado los cortos durante el fin de semana?
> 
> jojojo, de todos modos, el "glitch" de hoy huele mal...



Muchas cosas estamos viendo que huelen muy mal... parece como que el Rey empieza a desvestirse. Y yo todavía sin poder comprar...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Feb 2021)

pues ya va a 277


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

jejeje

_Look at the trading volume. 

It is low today with 15 million shares. On january 22 volume was 200 million.* r/WSB is not selling.*_


----------



## Labibi (1 Feb 2021)

OJO que empieza a subir.

274 y aún quedan muchas horas por delante. A saber cómo cierra hoy, aunque espero que cerca de los 320 como el viernes... sin duda la bajada ha sido por la venta de fondos. Los brokers les han ayudado con sus trampas y se ha visto reflejado. Supongo que los próximos días se repetirá la misma jugada: bajada grande al comienzo y subida a lo largo del día, en AH manteniendo el miso valor con el que se cerró el mercado.


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Feb 2021)

pero que mierda es esta que no le han pegado un subidón a ésto?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (1 Feb 2021)

está aguantando de maravilla. Si han cerrado algunos cortos en torno a los 230 dudo que lo hayan hecho con mucha alegría, sigue siendo un ostiazo brutal para ellos.


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues lo dicho, parece que han podido aprovechar el "glitch" para cubrir posiciones... ha bajado el % de cortos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace falta mucho más volumen para que estos tipos salgan de la encerrona.



El HOLD se mantiene férreo.


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

Yo estuve varios años en modo voyeur antes de registrarme...

Qué gustazo leer tanto 07, 09, 2010... A Nico... joder hasta apareció Miss Marple ostia

Los bros Cuchillo de palo, Kluster, Snowball, BudS, pelotazo... siempre han estado ahí

Eleva el espíritu saber que aunque como vampiros antedeluvianos que apenas interrumpen su sueño, cuando pasa algo interesante volvéis a casa a comentar la jugada.

Si llega a aparecer @Spielzeug dabaparapa

Saber que estáis ahí

Perdón por los que me dejo...

De nuevo le tengo que dar las gracias al op


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

HOLD hasta al menos, el dia 19 de FEBRERO

*Monthly options expiry*


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_Short Squeezes don't just end, *especially over weekends.*


It's an event that happens. 48 billion in trades happened w-F last week. *Its magic if they somehow weasled out. .*_


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_So much corruption and collusion. 

If shorts are covered and the price is this high, *why do brokerage prevent people from buying*_


----------



## Piturco (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> HOLD hasta al menos, el dia 19 de FEBRERO
> 
> *Monthly options expiry*



podrías pasar la fuente, por favor?


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

ojo a esto


_millions of shares were unlocked to lend and they found another way:

*they bought the etf where was gme inside and so they got the stock to cover.*

The news is possible and the squeeze will not be seen anymore in gme.

The hedge funds reacted to a solid 1:1_



GME Short Interest / GameStop Corp.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> _If shorts are covered and the price is this high, *why do brokerage prevent people from buying*_



Pues para que pasen de unos fondos grandes al que está entrampado que parecemos nuevos señores, sin que pasen a manos de los nuevos retards con las menores pérdidas posibles que hemos visto que es comprar hoy a $220. Un roto importante, no obstante, que de ser cierta la noticia de twitter ya van por 13 billones americanos.

En ese paréntesis aprovechan para sus guarreos y que los retarders no aumenten su porcentaje. Claramente los retarders no estamos ganando proporción en forma geométrica y encima estamos comprando a los precios más altos hoy.

Ninguno hemos podido comprar a menos de $240 justo con el batacazo.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Feb 2021)

Dicen que el miedo y la codicia son los sentimientos que mueven el mercado pero el caso de GameStop hay otro sentimiento: el deseo de venganza. La gente paga por mostrar al mundo que el emperador desnudo.

La plata, a diferencia de GameStop (el nombre parece escogido a propósito), es un mercado mundial y el seguimiento puede serlo igualmente. El deseo de venganza frente al sistema financiero dominado por los grandes bancos como JPM creo que es común a todos los pequeños inversores del mundo y va a haber mucha gente dispuesta a invertir allí donde más daño pueda hacer.

Además, estos pequeños inversores, pueden ser apoyados por actores institucionales que vean una ventana de oportunidad para desestabilizar el sistema monetario camuflandose en la narrativa que se cree al respecto (aún escribiéndose) en caso de que no puedan simplemente ignorar el tema en los masa media.

Qué narrativa van a utilizar para explicar qué es lo que está ocurriendo con la plata si el tema llega al gran público? Cuatro locos de foros de internet ultraderechistas comeniños que quieren robar las pensiones de la gente decente? Es todo un malvado plan de Putin para acabar con la democracia? Deben de estar haciendo horas extras los "narradores de la verdad oficial"...

La plata, por su carácter monetario, resulta tan estratégica como el oro ya que tiene el potencial de ser usada como dinero y ser utilizada como base de un sistema de pagos. Por tanto, puede ser utilizada igualmente como "arma monetaria" algo muy relevante ante el anunciado "gran reseteo".

También puede ser que ante la perspectiva de un patrón oro mundial dominado por China haya otras potencias interesadas en un patrón plata para contrarrestar. Igual que las CBDCs pueden respaldarse en oro, igualmente lo pueden hacer respaldandolas con plata.


----------



## PATITOXXL (1 Feb 2021)

Los bomberos de Chicago harían bien en elegir para invertir un fondo que no se ponga corto con un 140% de acciones de una empresa.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

*Compare the trading volume last week against the alledged collapse in short interest. Doesn't add up.*


----------



## meodepie (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## fran1488 (1 Feb 2021)

Post para enmarcar que he encontrado en Reddit. Dedicado a aquellos que no son capaces de ver más allá del materialismo y la avaricia.



Adjunto mi traducción Paco:

Para todos los autistas que venden GME y reaccionan a las noticias.

Vosotros nunca vais a conseguir nada en vuestra vida. Vosotros siempre seréis la gallina que entra en pánico cuando sale otra noticia de mierda para lavar vuestro pequeño cerebro. Si vendéis ahora, es que no habéis entendido completamente la idea de todo esto. De todas formas ¡no merecéis los beneficios! Los medios de comunicación son un instrumento para dividir a la sociedad, difundir el miedo, noticias falsas y para que te hagas preguntas sobre todas tus decisiones y sobre toda tu vida. ¡Ignorar todo esto! ¡LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN NO ESTÁN AHÍ PARA AYUDARTE! ¡NO SON TUS AMIGOS! Ellos están ahí para engañarte y lo llevan haciendo desde hace siglos. Si los escuchas, no vas a ganar. Todo lo que están haciendo es ayudar al bando, contra el que quieres luchar en primer lugar.

Incluso si fracasas en esta mierda, espero que esto te enseñe una lección. Nosotros vamos a volar hasta la luna sin ti. No nos importa. Eres tú el que va a estar llorando dentro de unas semanas, sobre esta oportunidad que solo pasa una vez en la vida y la has perdido. Y en caso de que probablemente te olvides de esto también. Nosotros somos una comunidad. Probablemente tenemos distintos orígenes o raíces. Pero tenemos una forma de pensar similar. Profundamente, dentro de nosotros, todos tenemos el mismo objetivo. Salir de la carrera de la rata y mostrarle al mundo que es posible conseguir todos tus sueños. Podemos alcanzarlos juntos. Simplemente mantente fuerte.

Posdata: Aguanta hasta que alcancemos las estrellas.

Adjunto el texto original, porque han borrado el post:

You'll never achieve anything in your life. You'll always be the chicken little that reacts in panic when another bs story gets released to brainwash your little brain. If you sell now, you just didn't get the whole point of this. You don't deserve the profit anyways! The media is an instrument to split society, spread fear, fake news and to make you question all your decisions and your whole life. Ignore all of this! THE MEDIA ISN'T THERE TO HELP YOU! It's not your friend! They're there to fool you and they're doing this since ages. If you listen to them, you won't win. All you do is helping the side you wanted to fight against in the first place.

Even if you fall for this shit, I hope this will teach you a lesson. We will fly to the moon without you. We don't care. It's you who will be crying in some weeks about this chance of a lifetime, you just missed. And.. in case you might forget about this, too. We are a community. We might have different origins or roots. But we are likeminded people. Deep inside we all have the same goal. Break out of the ratrace and show the world that it's possible to reach all your dreams. We can reach them together. just stay strong.

Tldr: HOLD till we reach the stars.


----------



## Ultramontano (1 Feb 2021)

En ese caso son los mismos que han vendido en corto los que tienen que comprar por no poder seguir aumentando los depósitos (falta de liquidez) al estar subiendo la cotización. 
Es una reacción en cadena.


----------



## Neo_86 (1 Feb 2021)

Aqui en el templo, levantando buenos hierros y HOLD a muerte.


----------



## filets (1 Feb 2021)

fran1488 dijo:


> Post para enmarcar que he encontrado en Reddit. Dedicado a aquellos que no son capaces de ver más allá del materialismo y la avaricia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entiendo que se refiere a DFV, que el jueves vendio acciones por valor de 13 millones de dolares.
¿O a el no se le aplica?


----------



## filets (1 Feb 2021)

Esto se ha convertido en una estafa piramidal
El precio esta estabilizado en 250, que es justo el precio al que los de WSB dicen que se esperan para comprar
Los WSB que compraron a 30 se las estan vendiendo a los WSB que llegaron la semana pasada al foro.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Aclaro que es "trampa" contestar algunos mensajes con la cotización ya abierta, pero creo que no está de más comentar los eventos con otra perspectiva de todos modos.

Lo que se ve en el mercado -y lo señalé el viernes si lo recuerda alguno- es que esta gráfica *habla de CONTROL* más que de "retirada salvaje y desordenada de los Fondos".

Vean lo que ha pasado hasta ahora:

1) Vendieron "arriba" chupando liquidez de los ingresantes (gente que compra de a una acción).

2) Cuando la fuerza se diluyó (ellos tienen los datos, las gráficas, los ordenadores para seguir esto al dedillo) se mandaron una fuerte venta (el volumen más alto de la jornada hasta ahora) y limpiaron posiciones para abajo... pocos minutos después, aprovechando el miedo de algunos que liquidan, con poco esfuerzo dieron OTRO EMPUJON y llegaron a los mínimos del día (con $ 213).

3) Con ese precio, algunos vendedores tempranos se tentaron para "volver a comprar" y los han dejado, por lo que la cotización va subiendo lentamente.

Este movimiento es *el TIPICO MOVIMIENTO DE EXPRIMIR EL MERCADO* que usa cualquier operador más o menos sólido y tradicional... no es un "mercado" corriéndolos a los empujones... *es una banda de gacelas siendo desplumadas.*

Cualquiera de los compañeros que invierta en bolsa puede ratificarles esto.

Lo que quiero decir -tristemente- es que no están viendo un campo de triunfo... están viendo -en vivo y en directo- *una MASACRE DE GACELAS* en manos de los Fondos y brokers -expertos- que se están forrando con dinero de millennials sin idea de la Bolsa y sus avatares.

Señalo este comentario para poner como ejemplo la diferencia entre el modo en que piensa alguien que NO ha estado en estos mercados (de fulleros y timadores) y la cruda realidad.

Los brokers y fondos "agotaron" todo el dinero ingresante y luego se dieron el lujo de "hacer caja" y bajar la cotización (seguramente rompiendo stop loss en el camino y mostrando claramente el control sobre el mercado).

Para los "redditers" *no significa nada porque ni entienden lo que está pasando*, pero para los brokers "profesionales" que están entrando para llevarse unas monedas es un claro aviso de los "funds" respecto *a los límites del campo de batalla*... el entiende las banderas y sus colores, ya sabe lo que le han dicho. Los "holders" dedican su tiempo a poner nuevos memes de lo más agradables pensando que están jugando.  

===



GOL dijo:


> Así que Robinhood vendía acciones a sus clientes, *pero no les vendía acciones reales.*
> Robinhood pensó que la gran mayoría de sus clientes "no educados" simplemente perderían todo su dinero.
> Así que, por qué venderles realmente las acciones, y liquidar la operación.
> Simplemente *hacen una entrada en el libro, y esperan a que la acción baje*, entonces invierten la operación... recogen su beneficio.
> OPPS.



Básicamente así funcionan este tipo de brokers con "compensación" interna. Tienen regulaciones de todos modos que los obligan a cerrar las posiciones cada cierto tiempo (no las conozco en detalle, en el vídeo de Rallo hay más info al respecto).

Ellos "anotan" las compras y ventas porque, con las acciones de sus propios clientes hacen la "compensación" (calce o arbitraje) y, sea al final de día, sea al final de la semana (cuando marque la regulación) tienen que salir a comprar o vender lo que les falte o sobre en la cámara compensadora.

Mientras las operaciones del mercado tengan "lógica" sus algoritmos (secretos y propietarios) les dan los indicadores de cómo moverse... cuando el mercado se "sale del riel" (como en este caso) pueden quedar con el culo mirando a Cuenca (como RH en este caso). Pero si recibe apoyo (como RH en este caso) no deja de ser un temporal a capear, del que suelen salir con más dinero (como va a ser este caso).

===



Dolce dijo:


> *Apesta la ciénaga*



ES UNA CIENAGA !! 
Lo que pasa es que, quienes "trabajan" dentro de la ciénaga *ya saben cómo funciona.*

Para el que nunca la vió (caso de los redditers-holders o algunos compañeros del foro) es toda una sorpresa.

Pero es así, no lo inventaron ayer, tiene DECENAS de años (se ha ido poniendo peor y peor con el tiempo).

===

Me atrevo a decirte en este momento (viendo las cotizaciones del día), que los retards comedoritos van a salir tan quemados que van a necesitar crema en las manos durante semanas.

Eso si, el "sabor del juego" (que es emocionante) *hará que muchos de ellos VUELVAN AL CAMPO DEL DOLOR* y con eso la bolsa gane miles de nuevos "inversores".

Es como las mesas de póker... cada pérdida te deja más cargado de "energía" para volver a intentarlo, y te pones a estudiar... y hasta algunos se hacen tan buenos que pasan a esquilmar al resto más adelante... pero hace falta siempre "sangre nueva" y este caso particular va a dejar a MILES DE NUEVOS "inversores" en manos de los leones. Deben estar destapando los Whiskies añejos en sus clubes en estos momentos.

===



Red Star dijo:


> ¿Veis lo que está pasando? La de peña que se podría sumar al ataque con lo de GME y sin embargo *está optando por comprar plata en su lugar*... si en este foro ya hay unos cuantos así, ¿qué estará pasando en Reddit y en EEUU y en todo el mundo?





Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> *Todo es un trap*. Lo de Gamestop y la plata. A ver cómo termina.



No tengo en claro si lo de la plata es un "distractor" *que los mismos operadores *han lanzado para dividir las fuerzas (muy posible), *un momento para los "plateros"* (que siempre andan buscando mejorar sus activos y buscan nuevos pardillos) o, directamente, *pura estupidez de retards* a los que se les ha puesto que son invencibles y "saben más" *que un MERCADO CENTENARIO CON LOS MAYORES TIBURONES DE LA HISTORIA DE LA HUMANIDAD adentro*.

Pero que van a perder (algunos) en GameStop y luego en la Plata, no lo dudes... el dinero *no suele quedar en manos de la gente que no le tiene respeto*... se va siempre (como un imán) a las manos de los psicópatas que dan la vida por él.

===

Mira el vídeo de Rallo y lo entenderás.

La cámara de compensación pide "mayores garantías" y es ese dinero el que tienen que aportar.

El error que veo es que piensan *que ese dinero "lo pierde" cuando en realidad sólo es un COLATERAL*. Sólo pierden si tienen que vender (o comprar) a pérdida... *NO SI SOLO PONEN COLATERALES.*

Es claro que si pido a un Banco o a un prestamista 1000 millones de dólares (para aumentar mis colaterales) me van a cobrar interés.

Pero mi "pérdida" será el 5% anual de interés, no el colateral que sigue siendo mío.

El problema no es -tanto- cuando Melvin o RH tienen que poner 5000 millones de colateral (garantías), *será si PIERDEN al vender (o comprar) las acciones*. Cosa que, al menos por ahora y por lo que vemos en las cotizaciones, *están manejando dentro de un cierto rango de CONTROL* (puede que pierda, no creo que sea catastrófico, han tenido varios días para "acomodarse" y, cuando el grandote al que le pegas el primer golpe, se vuelve a parar, lo más seguro es que te muela a golpes).

===



malvado dijo:


> Si estás siguiendo Reddit verás de lo que estoy hablando. Mensajes (algunos con captura de pantalla) de *gente que lleva ganado mucho dinero y dice que NO vende*. Mucha gente no va a quemar lo que saque, es que no va a sacar nada porque se va a quedar con sus acciones para siempre.





TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ciertamente, *sentirte un Leonidas viendo como tus acciones valen un x1000 es muy facil.*
> Que los que compraron el viernes no caigan en la tentacion de vender si ven que la cosa baja, *es mas complicado.*
> Y por mucho que esto de gamestop sea diferente, *de toda la vida que el panico es de lo que mueve la Bolsa.*



1) Habría que ver *cuántos no son "CMs"* a los que pagan para mantener a las gacelas dentro del redil, con argumentos, memes y palmaditas psicológicas. Siempre está el asesino y sus cómplices.

2) La gente puede aceptar cierta varianza *mientras SIGA GANANDO* (compré a $ 50, me aguanto que llegue a $ 350 o baje a $ 210)... la prueba de fuego llega *cuando PIERDES CAPITAL !! *(el que entró a $ 350 y ve la acción en $ 200).

Los "valientes" no son los que "ganan menos"... *son los que PIERDEN DE VERDAD.*

3) Tengamos en cuenta que en este caso han conseguido algo maravilloso... tener miles de gacelas *con "una acción"*. El dolor de perder $ 300 no es tan grande como el de perder $ 30.000.

Como han dicho algunos... esto es tan divertido que si me hubieran cobrado $ 300 de entrada lo pagaba lo mismo !! 

Bueno, esa gente quedará con la acción en la mano y no sufrirán tanto... es más, alguno hasta pensará que "fue maravilloso" y se prenderá *en el siguiente pufo-burbuja que le pongan frente a sus ojos* (plata por caso), para "seguir la diversión".

Mientras tanto los MILLONARIOS, *hicieron MAS MILLONES* y preparan la siguiente "zanahoria para gacelas" en sus laboratorios de PSYOPs

===



Don Meliton dijo:


> *Esta chorrada no pasa de esta semana, disfrutadlo.*
> 
> Yo me las piro, ya pasare el lunes que viene a comerme el owned, si eso.



Puede que termine esta semana, puede que lo estiren hasta que sangren a la última gacela con 10 dólares en el bolsillo (son insaciables, disfrutan luego de estas anécdotas como del sexo).

Lo que es claro -viendo la cotización de hoy- es que estamos viendo leones comiendo gacelas (muchas de ellas con vendas en los ojos para peor).

===



schopenhauer dijo:


> *Por eso hay que holdear*, el short squeeze esta fuera de la mesa porque no hay dinero en el mundo ya para comprar las acciones y devolverlas a sus dueños originales si efectivamente tomaron esas posiciones cortas que no podemos saber si de verdad existen.......van a intentar comprar tiempo y ya esta...el problema es que es imposible ya calcular cuanto riesgo estan asumiendo porque cada dia que pasa mas acciones tienen que vender en el mercado y todo esta bajando de precio brutalmente....



Totalmente de acuerdo... si fuera posible la estrategia de "holdear", *eso es lo que rompe al mercado* y, en cierto modo, es lo que ocurrió en los primeros momentos (cuando le dimos el primer golpe de sorpresa al luchador de sumo que estaba distraído y lo tumbamos).

El problema es que *el grueso de las acciones NO ESTAN EN MANOS DE LOS RETARDS!!* (ya vimos los listados), están en manos de INSTITUCIONALES que, tras los primeros momentos de duda o incertidumbre, han tenido tiempo de *ORDENAR LAS LINEAS, PLANIFICAR LAS ESTRATEGIAS, ACOMODAR LOS FONDOS Y LLAMAR A LOS AMIGOS PARA QUE LO AYUDEN.*

Digamos que hoy, lo que estamos viendo es que, ese luchador de sumo al que tiramos "de suerte" en el primer golpe, se acaba de levantar, se ha puesto en posición, tiene una cara de malahostia que asusta... y ha llamado a diez amigos (luchadores de sumo) para molernos a golpes !!

Ni siquiera nos van a reventar al primer golpe !!... van a tirarnos unos a otros durante horas porque, además de molernos a palos, quieren que quede un mensaje claro para todo el mundo (no le pegues a los luchadores de sumo si no quieres ser ahostiado como un burro).

===



marvinhess dijo:


> Another popular argument for buying GameStop is *that it hurts Wall Street.* Many people are understandably upset at rising levels of inequality, and lots of buyers of GAMESTOP certainly have their fair share of anger and resentment. However, just because they are demonstrating their anger at Wall Street by buying GameStop doesn’t mean that Wall Street firms are the only ones who will get hurt.



Pongo esta breve cita porque el extenso artículo (en inglés) que posteó marvinhess *ES UNA JOYITA PARA LEER, ESTUDIAR Y ENTENDER.*

El que tenga ganas de saber más de esta "ciénaga", tómese el trabajo de ver los vídeos de Rallo y de leer este texto.


----------



## -Galaiko (1 Feb 2021)

Aquí un retard mas.
¿Que, me hago una cuenta en eToro y pillo un par de acciones?


----------



## vintvolt (1 Feb 2021)

Elon Musk estaba siendo entrevistado en un programa de radio online, cuando ofreció a los presentadores conectar con Vlad Tenev el CEO de Robinhood. Musk le tiró una retahila de preguntas directas a las que Vlad solo supo responder con evasivas.

Elon Musk had just wrapped up a wide-ranging 90-minute interview on the audio chat app Clubhouse early on Monday, when he threw the hosts a curveball. "Do you want to hear the real story from Vlad [from] Robinhood about what happened on the Street with GameStop?" Musk asked. He advised the moderators to click on Robinhood CEO Vladimir Tenev so he could talk. From a report:_ That's when Musk launched into a torrent of questions, a CEO-to-CEO showdown over why the popular trading app had halted trading on the market's hottest stocks at one point last week. "Spill the beans, man," Musk said to Tenev, whom the Tesla CEO introduced as "Vlad the stock impaler." "What happened last week? Why couldn't people buy the GameStop shares? The people demand answers, and they want to know the truth."

Musk, who has come under fire for quality control issues, business missteps and personal behaviors, asked Tenev what caused him to halt trades on GameStop and other heavily shorted stocks last week. Were more powerful entities, such as regulators, depriving smaller retail investors of a potential payday at the expense of shadowy hedge funds? Was Robinhood partner Citadel Securities responsible for the trading halt? "Is anyone holding you hostage right now?" Musk asked. [...] "If you had no choice, that's understandable, but then we got to find out why you have no choice," Musk said. "And who are these people that are saying you have no choice?" In response, Tenev suggested more transparency was needed in the formulas used by financial institutions to calculate these requirements. He emphasized how Robinhood was able to raise more than $1 billion in capital in 24 hours to reopen on Monday. Tenev would not commit to imposing no restrictions on the stocks._


----------



## amigos895 (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Lo que está claro es que* si (condicional) *han reducido dramáticamente los cortos (hipótesis que desconocemos) el Short Squeeze no se producirá a este rango de precios ya con nuestro % en la compañía. Si no pasó ya el viernes ahora menos. Tendríamos que irnos al de 500$. Han desembolsado mucha pasta ya y nosotros no creo que hayamos ganado porcentaje en la propiedad total de la compañía.

Es cierto que cada vez que pasa tiempo ellos se siguen desangrando cerrando cortos por encima de 200$ (200 dólares en pérdidas la acción x 60 y pico de millones son los 13 billones americanos del_ tweet_) pero han controlado pérdidas para no arrastar al sistema. Se están posicionando para que seamos todos nosotros los que hemos comprado a valores más altos para luego compensar las enormes pérdidas que llevan con la bajada y recuperar parte de lo perdido, esa la sensación que esta calma tensa me deja. Que va para días.

Dan por perdidos muchos miles de millones pero para nada van a comprometer a otros en toda esta mierda y el sistema se ve que les está ayudando a ellos impidiendo que nosotros entremos con más _share. _Ellos recompran siempre mucho más barato que nosotros cuando hay posibilidad, y la mayor parte de los APES tenemos acciones a muy alto coste. Más que ellos sus recompras. Se seguirán poniendo en cortos si lo ven necesario al final de cada jornada y seguir purgando esa brecha en el precio de la acción y en el diferencial al que ellos recompran. Su ritmo de recompra puede ser mucho mayor que el ritmo al que nosotros deberíamos movilizar a nuevos APES. y una vez construída la pirámide con nosotros encima a mayor precio nos tendrían cogidos por los huevos.


----------



## amigos895 (1 Feb 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Aquí un retard mas.
> ¿Que, me hago una cuenta en eToro y pillo un par de acciones?



En reddit echan pestes de etoro por jugadas sucias.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Si esto es cierto me parece muy fuerte




A ver... me sorprende que haya gente *que se entera ahora de cómo es esto* (pero ha puesto dinero y todo en algo que no tenía NI IDEA)  

Muchos de estos "agentes financieros" (*eToro, Revoult, Robin Hood*) hacen las veces de "cámaras compensadoras" que *mueven acciones "dentro" de sus sistema* y colocan en la cámara l*as ORDENES NETAS* (los que les "falta" para cubrir las diferencias de las compras y ventas que hacen sus clientes).

*Vean el vídeo de Rallo por Dios !!*

En general las compras y ventas tienen cierto equilibrio y como ganan dinero, no de las comisiones -que son BAJAS o INEXISTENTES como en Robin Hood-, *sino de las COMPENSACIONES* (lo que ganan vendiéndole más cara la acción a un comprador interno y viceversa). Cuando una acción se vuelve MUY compradora o MUY vendedora, eso les rompe los esquemas.

Como tienen que colocar órdenes NETAS superiores, la Cámara les exige MAS GARANTIAS y, si no tienen dinero para hacerlo, *les conviene más SUSPENDER LA VENTA (o compra) de esa acción.*

Si no quieres que tu "agente financiero" te bloquee operaciones cuando NO TENGAN GARANTIAS EN LA CAMARA, *usa brokers MAS GRANDES u opera directamente con los MM (market makers).*

El problema de los "grandes", es que no quieren operar con chiquitaje, sus cuentas son de CIENTOS o MILES de millones, *no de $ 23,50 por cliente.*

Si operas con "agentes financieros", tienes que SABER que *no estás operando "en mercado" directamente*, sino "dentro" del ecosistema del agente hasta que calza las órdenes finales en la cámara compensadora y que, si no le conviene poner más garantías con las acciones volátiles, le sale más a cuento SUSPENDER la venta (o compra) en su sistema.


----------



## Labibi (1 Feb 2021)

Por lo visto dentro de 2 días hay un enorme número de cortos que caducan, a un precio de $193que ha puesto para ganar beneficios. Me juego lo que sea que están amañando todo para bajar el mecio medio hasta ese día, que lo bajarán incluso más para obtener beneficios. Si logramos aguantar en $300 van a palmar muchísima pasta, que es lo que importa, aunque ya veremos qué pasa.


----------



## damnit (1 Feb 2021)

por aquí otro que está dentro, a 14,50 en AMC, y en 325 en GME (lo sé, me pudo el FOMO). 

pero me da igual, aquí hemos venido a jugar y me la pela si es con tal de tumbar a esos hedge funds y hacerles llorar sangre.


----------



## Ultramontano (1 Feb 2021)

Los listillos venderán en el squeeze, los retards no venden. For the lulz.


----------



## damnit (1 Feb 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Aquí un retard mas.
> ¿Que, me hago una cuenta en eToro y pillo un par de acciones?



ni se te ocurra, eToro son uan puta mierda y los spreads gigantes. Mírate degiro o interactive brokers


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Cuidado con las tácticas fabianas!! Bien conocidas en Roma y típicas de gente con poder DEGENERADA y malcornada.

Los HDLGP se están defiendo bien. Volverán a ponerse en cortos las veces que les haga falta para minarnos la moral.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Madre de dios




 

Gente que "tiene una cuenta" en un "agente financiero" y *ni se tomó la molestia de ENTERARSE COMO FUNCIONA !!* 

_¿En serio piensan que con este nivel de "guerreros" los redditers *van a derrotar* al MEJOR EJERCITO (financiero) DEL MUNDO? _

Estamos viendo una masacre en vivo y en directo de niños ratas por parte de asesinos profesionales. Por un lado es triste, por otro poético... no puedo negar que deja un regustillo amargo y al mismo tiempo resulta tierno.


----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2021)

Si ya se ha squiseado no entiendo la negativa de varios brokers a permitir compras


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> He pillado 2 x GME y 10 x AMC.
> 
> *A ver que pasa.*



 

Te lo podría decir pero mejor no te spoileo el final. Es lindo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Gente que "tiene una cuenta" en un "agente financiero" y *ni se tomó la molestia de ENTERARSE COMO FUNCIONA !!*
> 
> _¿En serio piensan que con este nivel de "guerreros" los redditers *van a derrotar* al MEJOR EJERCITO (financiero) DEL MUNDO? _
> 
> Estamos viendo una masacre en vivo y en directo de niños ratas por parte de asesinos profesionales. Por un lado es triste, por otro poético... no puedo negar que deja un regustillo amargo y al mismo tiempo resulta tierno.



pero en el futuro sus hazañas se cantarán en los campos de SOMA


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Lo de los brokers forzando stop loss es gravísimo



Depende lo que diga el contrato.

Si es un "broker a mercado" sería una locura.
Si es un "agente financiero",* no.*

a) Si te quedas *SIN MARGEN*, liquidan tu posición (o pones más dinero)

b) Si la "_*cláusula de protección de cliente*_" se activa, posiblemente *te la activan automáticamente* (está en el contrato y escrita a favor de ellos obviamente) o bien *te fijan el "stop loss" en un punto donde tu pérdida no pueda ser arguída en contra de ellos* como "perjuicio" (tema legal, largo de explicar aquí).

LEAN LOS CONTRATOS QUE FIRMAN !!


----------



## filets (1 Feb 2021)

AOC y Ted Cruz que el jueves bramaban contra WallStreet por poner trabas a la venta de acciones de GME no han vuelto a abrir el pico.
Se ve que al dia siguiente les explicaron lo que habia.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Es largo de explicar completo. Además hay varios textos ya en el hilo que lo explican.

De todos modos quiero que entiendas que "ponerse en corto" es una expresión genérica y hay MUCHOS MODOS de "ponerse en corto".

1) Puedes -lo tradicional- alquilar acciones, venderlas y esperar recomprarlas más abajo para devolverlas y ganar.

2) Puedes usar OPCIONES DE COMPRA a precios más bajos (allí no necesitas acciones, sólo pagar por la opción que se ejecutará sólo si el precio baja)

3) Puedes poner un PRECIO DE COMPRA A MERCADO a un precio INFERIOR AL ACTUAL (en este caso, simplemente pretendes comprar "abajo" pero sólo pones tu dinero y esperas que baje).

4) Otras formas mucho más sofisticadas (sintéticos, derivados, etc.)

Hay unos cuantos modos de "ganar a la baja" que no necesariamente implican "vender acciones prestadas" para recomprarlas.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

schopenhauer dijo:


> El hold tiene mas sentido que nunca, no por un posible short squeeze que tenia sentido cuando valia 100 pavos la accion o 180 como dicen por ahi. Tiene sentido porque es cuestion de horas de que se destape la mayor estafa de la historia de la bolsa, las acciones duplicadas en balances que no existen realmente.




Tremendo post (de lo mejor del hilo) y tremendísima conclusión




Ahi estamos ahora mismo, 249$....





Red Star dijo:


> He puesto otra orden de compra a 191, a ver si cae la breva y entra.




*BUY THE DEEP*


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Esta es la filosofia




Si entraste con $ 50 o $ 100, *sin duda.*

Si eres un retarded que pensó que se hacía rico *y entraste con $ 30.000 de tu fondo de estudios (o tus ahorros) a $ 350*, llorarás en un rincón como un perro apaleado.


----------



## Perchas (1 Feb 2021)

schopenhauer dijo:


> Si alguno lo pudiese traducir al ingles para publicarlo en wsb seria la leche la verdad.



Aqui tiene la traduccion, con la mecion a usted como autor, no se como se sube a Reddit, que lo haga alguien que sepa

The alleged biggest scam in the history of the stock market, (translated from Spanish)

I have been asked by the author of this analysis called "schopenhauer" that he has made in a Spanish forum called Burbuja.info to translate from Spanish to English and to publish it in this forum

Sorry for the long-windedness, but here is my explanation of what I think is going oThe issue of short positions is not as simple as the explanation that they have to buy them and give them to those who have borrowed them. Short positions can be put options and even call options, going short means that you think the stock is going to go down and there are many ways to go short on something. You can do this by selling people call options at very high prices that you know they will not exercise or by selling or buying other types of call and put options with a common denominator, you believe that the market price of the stock is higher than the actual price of the stock.

It is not mandatory to publish in detail these positions, so it is impossible to know to what extent they are in the hole. Although I suspect a lot.

In this case, all the hedge funds with the covid and the company's future knew it was free money to bet against GME. I am sure many of them went VERY short and took very risky positions doing their own thing with public policies to bankrupt the company etcetera there is a lot of this on the internet.


Why do I say the risk is zero? Because the risk of this guy is SUPER EASY to hedge in any scenario including this scenario that has gone viral. There is no sense in the beginning to spend money to hedge something that is sure to happen, they work with a model called VAR corrected with other factors but basically it is the normal distribution. Like when we play poker, very large sigma events that are very large standard deviations are not hedged because it is wasting resources and later can be hedged perfectly well with opposite positions.

How?

If the share rises to 200 euros, you make a put at 180 and thus cover the previous ones at less money. And so on ad infinitum. Each time it goes up, you take new positions that counteract the losses of the previous short position in the opposite direction and limit the losses.
That's why they say Melvin Capital covered the short positions, because it's super simple. The shorts were not covered because it is impossible to cover them at this point without being a black hole vortex of destruction. The stock is worth 30 times more than what they estimated, and if they liquidate all of them, they go to the well. It's enough for them to pay interest every day until the position is closed and off they go, hoping the meme will go away. And besides, they can take and go short again at 300 and wait for it to go down and then take a lot more money than they lose by paying the interest.

Is short squeeze possible? In theory it is possible, if they have many positions of temporary acquisitions of assets and the market volume falls sharply it is possible. But it would require that they have those positions, and it is impossible to know. No matter how much you search the internet you will not find it anywhere.

At this point it is impossible to happen, because the value of the shares is very high and they can not buy them all to reach an agreement and also there are other funds involved that are sharks and want to destroy the rivals, so they will pay interest bleeding little by little and taking advantage of the falls and rises of brutal prices that there are to make cash.

Because one thing is certain, and that is that the volume of shares in the market continues to fall and there are fewer and fewer, which increases volatility. The less shares there are in the market, the more volatility there will be in the prices, and the less real the market value we see on the screen. Why? Because that is the last market trade that has been made for the stock and we don't know who is part of that trade. The funds make short ladder with this, which is to make each other operations to manage this price and that the paper hands release the shares.

A short squeeze is impossible and it is only a matter of time before those retailers leave the meme behind and sell, it is not worth buying so many shares at these prices. Besides, it is not worth it for the other funds to buy a lot of shares and make the price go up, because the more volatility there is, the more money they can make and if it is true that Melvin and others have these short positions, what they are interested in is to buy these shares little by little at a low value in order to kill the competition.

Okay, so we are playing the fool? If the short squeeze is not going to exist, and there are going to be price drops and the funds have repositioned their positions expecting those drops that are going to happen (the stock is worth 20-30 dollars at most) by force of time...does it mean that we are giving away money to the funds?

Well, we have come to the real crux of the matter and the reason to hold and the reason why the financial sector's atomic bomb is still on the stage

Do you know how a temporary assignment of assets is accounted for in a company's balance sheet?
Well, you can do it in such a way that there is no derecognition of the assets. That is to say, you can give those assets to another person and they will still be on your balance sheet.

Besides, the other person who receives them, will not have them in your assets. But...and if you lend them again to a third party or sell them to him? Well, this third party will have them in its assets.

And what happens if this third party puts them on sale in the market? Well, suddenly the price will necessarily go down, if instead of having X houses on the market there are 20x houses, the price will go down 20x. Besides, who is going to check where these shares are and ask for the document of the shares in the 21st century? Nobody, well somebody will, I will tell you later.

How? Are you telling me that there are two companies that have these assets on their balance sheet? Yes.

You sent a message that I found curious and it was how a person had added up the number of shares in the SEC reports and there were about 3 or 4 times the number of shares declared than the 80 million shares that GME issued in its day in the stock market. There were about 240 million shares on the balance sheets of different funds. Clearly these bastards had taken these infinite short positions because they knew it was mathematically impossible for the price to go up because there are 240 million shares floating around.

How do I know this? Do you know Burry? He was the one who found in 2008 that banks were doing the same thing with junk mortgages, taking and reading mortgage bond exposures one by one. We are talking about that he read about 10,000 mortgages to calculate that the value of those bonds was not high quality, it was zero and that all the banks had those bonds and it was imminent that they would goto bankrupt or ruin.

Well, this genius has been doing the same thing for two years with these temporary asset disposals. Do you know what he did? He asked for the papers of his GME shares, the physical documents. It took him 3 weeks to find them, because nobody knew who really owned those shares. At this point he went long, because the value of the stock was calculated on the number of shares in the market, not the actual shares of the company. He posted it all in tweets that have since been deleted.

Back to the present, the stock has become a meme and suddenly a lot of people have jumped in to buy it. Not to make purchases or sales, but simply to hold them. Now, they have had to start closing those shorts that used to be closed without even the stock changing hands because the original holder, if you remember, never took them off the balance sheet, he simply lent them out and since the stock always ended up being worth zero or the company went bankrupt, those papers were thrown in the trash garbage can wherever they were directly.

Right now, all those mutual funds that are full of shit because of this situation have gone into chaos. Because no matter if you put or cut a position or do whatever you want, there are people who are holding their shares and it is a matter of time before if those people do not get rid of those shares you cannot return them and here we are not talking about earning or losing interest, it is that they cannot comply with the contracts and it is a different scenario because they will realize that those shares NOBODY knows where they are. People are going to start asking for them as the days are expiring because if you buy the shares on the Revolut app, those shares may take x days but they have to get to the clearing house and the Revolut broker. And those shares in many cases do not exist.

If people are able to endure that all these operations are closed with losses, the shorts that have been redone at higher prices continue to bleed them money, and on top of that they can not give the shares that in theory had sold and borrowed.... we are facing an atomic bomb of about 100 times greater than that of 2008.

That is why we have to hold, the short squeeze is off the table because there is no money in the world anymore to buy the shares and return them to their original owners if they effectively took those short positions that we can not know if they really exist....... they will try to buy time and that's it...... the problem is that it is impossible to calculate how much risk they are taking because every day they have to sell more shares in the market and everything is going down in price brutally.... on Friday the stock market fell the GDP of Germany because the way all these people manage the risk is with VAR models in which when a very rare event happens the cost of those risks skyrockets by infinity, but if it is a normal risk event they have almost no cost.

Right now we are in an event called sigma 2, very rare and clear...they have been called from the risk management departments telling them that they have to provide liquidity to the clearing houses for all the operations they have open...they have to cover the Greek calls...and for that they are selling a lot of shares, and the funds that have not been involved can buy them at a good price.... but not much, because they themselves do not know if they have lent shares that do not exist in reality. It is impossible to calculate the risk anymore and they are simply buying time, but it is a matter of hours before the regulator steps in to see what is going on and why the shares are not being returned.

*The hold makes more sense than ever, not because of a possible short squeeze that made sense when it was worth 100 a share or 180 as they say out there. It makes sense because it is a matter of hours before the biggest scam in the history of the stock market is uncovered, duplicate shares in balance sheets that do not really exist.*


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

El que se quema con leche, ve una vaca y llora.  

Los "20 años" tienen esas cosas... pensamos que somos más inteligentes que Gordon Geko. 

Permitir a alguien de 20 años "apalancarse" es sólo posible en este mundo de ladrones institucionales. Debería estar prohibido.


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Feb 2021)

HODL PAPER HANDS

PD. Yo aún no he podido entrar


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Se llama CONTROL, hay que "mover los hilos" para exprimirle al mercado hasta la última gota de sangre.

Si se fueran a $ 0 (que lo hacen si quieren) *se acaba el juego.*

Si la dejan "_flotando en el viento_" todavía muchos más retards *abrirán la billetera y les regalarán billetes.*

_¿Tú te niegas a que te regalen dinero?._.. ellos *NO*!!


----------



## JAED (1 Feb 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


> En reddit echan pestes de etoro por jugadas sucias.



A mi por unos euros casi me la lía. Primero al principio daba un error al comprar las acciones y después cuando la comprabas no te dejaba quitar el stop loss, a mi casi me corta la cabeza por unos euros. Ahora me deja quitar el stop loss, pero me parece una gran mierda Etoro, cuando termine lo de gme me borraré de allí.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Pero seguramente *tu billetera está a salvo*. No te sientas mal. Verlo desde barrera *es gratis* (menos emocionante, pero gratis)


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (1 Feb 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Aquí un retard mas.
> ¿Que, me hago una cuenta en eToro y pillo un par de acciones?



Ni se te ocurra con eToro, hoy estaban poniéndole stop loss a los clientes automáticamente, vendiendo sus acciones y quitándoles el dinero.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Muchas cosas estamos viendo que huelen muy mal... *parece como que el Rey empieza a desvestirse*. Y yo todavía sin poder comprar...



El "Rey" *va vestido de payaso hace AÑOS !!*, lo que pasa es que algunos jóvenes gamers y redditers *se vienen a enterar ahora de cómo es el mundo*.

No está mal. Alguna vez te tienen que avisar que los Reyes Magos son los padres.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Feb 2021)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra con eToro, hoy estaban poniéndole stop loss a los clientes automáticamente, vendiendo sus acciones y quitándoles el dinero.



Casi todo en este mercado es una estafa.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Los precios, desde el viernes, *YA LO ESTAN MANEJANDO LOS FONDOS !!*  

Lo van a dejar donde sus análisis les digan que *tienen más posibilidad de exprimir pardillos* (o comerse gacelas, como prefieras).

No descartes que "mágicamente" en las horas finales *"suba" a $ 450* y "parezca" que *van ganando los retards*... con eso, la psicología del novato hará que *muchos más compren al menos "una acción" para "vengarse"*, mientras los Gordon Gekkos se van esta tarde a sus yates a descojonarse de los millones que están haciendo.

El día que quieran (o tengan) que cortar esto, bajarán el precio a donde se les salga el nabo. Mientras tanto "jugarán" como un gato con el ratoncillo.


----------



## Neo_86 (1 Feb 2021)

Soy un puto retard y voy con otro paquete, a tomar por culo


----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

Yo que soy novato no me aclaro demasiado con el tema de las comisiones.

Cuando estaba bajando el precio por debajo de 250 he puesto orden de compra con limite a 240$.

Se ejecuta la orden y me sale un precio en euros (quitando la comision del broker) de unos 195 € por acción. Si lo pasas a dólares: 195 x 1.21 = *236 $*

Luego me bajo un documento con el desglose de la cartera y veo que el precio que pone es de algo menos de *194 $* (dólares).

¿A que se debe esa diferencia? Ya se que aparte de las comisiones del broker se aplican las comisiones de la bolsa donde se negocian los títulos, pero es que la diferencia es de más de 40 dólares.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Los precios, desde el viernes, *YA LO ESTAN MANEJANDO LOS FONDOS !!*
> 
> Lo van a dejar donde sus análisis les digan que *tienen más posibilidad de exprimir pardillos* (o comerse gacelas, como prefieras).
> 
> ...



Qué mamoncete eres. jejejeje te recuerdo que esto son _bets_ no inversiones. Estamos muuu locossss y dada por perdida nuestra pasta

Contesta a las conjetura de Pr. Moriarty por favor


----------



## jorlau (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Se llama CONTROL, hay que "mover los hilos" para exprimirle al mercado hasta la última gota de sangre.
> 
> Si se fueran a $ 0 (que lo hacen si quieren) *se acaba el juego.*
> 
> ...



Y ese es su punto débil , porque a los leones, los tiburones y los luchadores e sumo , les duele el dinero que pierden y el que dejan de ganar y est no va de dinero.

Va de HOLD, y más concretamente, como dijo alguien en unas páginas mas atrás va de

HOLD POR JODL

Y ahi no tienen nada que hacer.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Aquí *un retard mas.*
> 
> ¿Que, me hago una cuenta *en eToro* y *pillo un par de acciones*?



- Cuenta en eToro (tan luego en eToro que no las compra a mercado sino que las compensa internamente)
- Pillar acciones

Créeme que *te darán una medalla de retard* que podrás mostrar a tus nietos con orgullo !!

Hazlo. La emoción, la anécdota y el precedente (y la medalla) bien valen la inversión !!


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo que soy novato no me aclaro demasiado con el tema de las comisiones.
> 
> Cuando estaba bajando el precio por debajo de 250 he puesto orden de compra con limite a 240$.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que se han equivocado en ING en el símbolo $ y deberían haber puesto 194€.

Es un broker fiable. No sé cómo los niños rata están dispuestos a perder 300 en una acción y luego no quieren pagar 20$ de comisión y asegurarse de que nos les hacen perrerías. Hay que ir pasándose a brokers fiables.


----------



## Perchas (1 Feb 2021)

Haga usted como yo "No se meta en politica", eso decia el Caudillo Franco que era el que mandaba, pues sigo al pie de la letra ese lema que va de miedo para las bolsas


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

Perchas dijo:


> Haga usted como yo "No se meta en politica", eso decia el Caudillo Franco que era el que mandaba, pues sigo al pie de la letra ese lema que va de miedo para las bolsas



Perchas no sería meterse en política en la bolsa, sería entrar a la bolsa para hacer política

Por lo visto es la única manera que nos queda


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Claro que es posible !!

De todos modos nunca sabes si esas noticias que lees *no son "fake news" destinadas a quebrar la psicología del inversor o son "reales"*. Ese es el problema para quien no está "del otro lado" del mostrador.

Si ven la serie "*Billons*" (que parodia todo este mundo y es muy bonita) van a ver *que los periodistas financieros son parte del juego*, a veces COBRANDO, a veces INGENUAMENTE al recibir "carne podrida" de los interesados.

Pero, si ven "Billions" también tendrán una idea del NIVEL, CATEGORIA Y ALCANCE de los "pillos"... no son chicos de biberón, *son TIBURONES ASESINOS DOPADOS CON COCAINA.*

De todos modos por el modo en que se comporta la cotización DESDE EL VIERNES, *yo la veo "bajo control" totalmente*. No veo un desbande como los días previos. Esto es *CONTROL, DOLOR DOSIFICADO Y RECOGIDA DE DINERO* con la bolsa llena por parte de las "manos grandes".

Además, dada la complejidad de las opciones, contratos y demás mierda que hay en este mercado, es de lo más posible que ya hayan cerrado muchas de las posiciones (algunas con pérdida incluso, *ahora están "reparando el daño" en el mercado llevándose dinero de los retards para cubrir esas pérdidas*).


----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Es un broker fiable.



¿Y Clicktrade que te parece? Las comisiones son bastante mejores y está en la CNMV. Yo tengo cuenta incoming.


----------



## Hanselcat (1 Feb 2021)

Que alguien me explique, que todo este hilo me suena a chino.
Si sube de manera exorbitante la plata por especulaciones bursátiles significa que el que tenga algo de plata en casa se puede forrar?
Si es así, que se debe hacer, donde vender un puñado de monedas ?


----------



## 365 (1 Feb 2021)

...
¿Habias invertido antes en monedas?
¿Te produce la misma sensación la inversión en monedas, que la inversión en la cosa esa -anotación- que se ve en la pantalla del ordenador, llamada "acción"?

Ahora mismo tengo un Krugerrand en la mano, lo miro y le digo _corre jaca corre_. A la -anotación- seria incapaz de decirle nada, es muy impersonal.






_Mi jaca, galopa y corta el viento._


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

damnit dijo:


> por aquí otro que está dentro, a 14,50 en AMC, y en 325 en GME (lo sé, me pudo el FOMO).
> 
> pero me da igual, *aquí hemos venido a jugar y me la pela si es con tal de tumbar a esos hedge funds y hacerles llorar sangre.*



Ni te imaginas cómo sufren *cuando se quedan con tu dinero*... lloran diamantes y champagne francés. Nada como llorar de ese modo.  

Los diamantes *le lastiman los lagrimales* y el champagne *les hace picar las heridas*... no tendrías que ser tan cruel con esa pobre gente.


----------



## maxkuiper (1 Feb 2021)

Nico eres un p. pesadooo.


No se trata de ganar nada, se trata de joderles.


Lo pillas ???

Ya sabemos que las cartas estan marcadas desde siempre, listoooo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Y Clicktrade que te parece? Las comisiones son bastante mejores y está en la CNMV. Yo tengo cuenta incoming.



No tengo referencias. Yo usaba de Giro pero para esto he abierto ING a propósito por si las moscas. Es un puto click de ratón.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Piénsalo de este modo... te compras una raqueta y unas zapatillas y vas a jugar "un partidito" con Nadal.

Sea de casualidad, o porque él quiso para darle más "vidilla" al juego, *el primer tanto lo haces tú y te envalentonas.*

_¿ Qué hará Nadal contigo el resto del partido ?  _

Hala!, esa es la respuesta.

Se puede entrar "a la bolsa" pero estudiando mucho y *entendiendo muy bien el rol que uno juega en base a su tamaño relativo.*

Los tiburones no comen krill porque ni lo pueden morder (mientras seas krill nadarás por ahí), pero ni bien te muevas mucho o crezcas un poco, ya entras en su rango de alimentación.

En este caso un millón de retards han puesto sobre la mesa *unos cuantos millones de dólares.*.. los tiburones se los van a masticar y quizás ni escupan los huesos.

Pero eso no quita que "compro esto", "vendo aquello" no sea posible al nivel de un pequeño inversor.

En todo caso *SIEMPRE es una ruleta y la bola la tira el dueño del casino y hasta elige en qué número cae*... nunca lo olvides.


----------



## Maxos (1 Feb 2021)

Mi opinión es que ni lo uno ni lo otro.
Los retardeds les están haciendo daño. Si no no habrían hecho todo lo que han hecho, mintiendo o impidiendo comprar. Alguno va a la cárcel, seguramente usen de cabeza de turco al CEO de RobinHood.
Pero de momento están controlando el mercado, mantienen la acción a un precio "aceptable" mientras por detrás intentan arreglar el pitofio que tienen montado.


----------



## grom (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> A ver... me sorprende que haya gente *que se entera ahora de cómo es esto* (pero ha puesto dinero y todo en algo que no tenía NI IDEA)
> 
> Muchos de estos "agentes financieros" (*eToro, Revoult, Robin Hood*) hacen las veces de "cámaras compensadoras" que *mueven acciones "dentro" de sus sistema* y colocan en la cámara l*as ORDENES NETAS* (los que les "falta" para cubrir las diferencias de las compras y ventas que hacen sus clientes).
> 
> ...



Has mencionado varias veces el video de Rallo.

Lo que dice Rallo es que las disculpas de los brokers son creibles, pero que el olor a podrido se traslada a la cámara de compensación, que subio las garantias pedidas a los brokers sobre GME, de forma extraordinaria y arbitraria. Sin hacer publico ni cuanto ni porqué.


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Algo de eso he leído, y es lo único que podría encajar con lo del 140% que también leí en algún momento
> 
> Alguien sabe algo? Algún enlace de inetrés?



Lo del 140% se ha explicado en el hilo.

A ver, yo compro una acción de GME. Nico que está con los HF quiere jugar en corto, así que me coge "prestada" mi acción y la vende inmediatamente a mercado. Un retard como Pr. Moriarty se la compra.

DasZukunft que es un paper hands, se raja, liquida lo que tiene y le coge prestada su acción a Moriarty porque también quiere subirse al carro del corto, y se la vende inmediatamente a maxkuiper.

Ya tienes un 200% de cortos.

También ha salido el argumento de quién va a prestar su acción si lo que le interesa es hacer HOLD y mantener precios. Pues todos los que tenemos brokers baratos: degiro, etoro, el mismo RH tendrán clásulas para permitir cortos y así mantener las comisiones bajas (degiro lo puedo confirmar, el resto solo sospecho).


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Claro que es posible !!
> 
> De todos modos nunca sabes si esas noticias que lees *no son "fake news" destinadas a quebrar la psicología del inversor o son "reales"*. Ese es el problema para quien no está "del otro lado" del mostrador.
> 
> ...





Nico, ves posible que una gacelilla se intente acoplar a los subeybajas de los tiburones encocados?


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Si ya se ha squiseado no entiendo la negativa de varios brokers a permitir compras



*Mira el vídeo de Rallo !!*

No es tanto que "se nieguen" porque si, sino porque *tienen que AUMENTAR SUS GARANTIAS en el clearing* (cámara compensadora) y, o bien *no tienen ese dinero para hacerlo*, o bien *no les viene a cuento financieramente hacerlo*.

No son "brokers" a mercado, son "agentes financieros" que intermedian posiciones !! (me refiero obviamente a los que la gente está usando y se queja: eToro, Robin Hood, Revoult, etc.)


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pero en el futuro sus hazañas se cantarán en los campos de SOMA



Si los yanquis PERDIERON en Vietnam, pero se hartaron de hacer películas "ganadoras", ni te cuento las odas y poemas que se escribirán en torno a Reddit, WSB y GME !!  

_- Yo estuve allí y tuve una acción !_, les podrás contar a tus nietos y te mirarán con respeto y admiración.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Lo que no me cuadra es que si en realidad esto de GME lo tienen todo controlado, ¿por qué tienen la maquinaria mediática encendida?


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

Veo que está en 250, y que ya hay alguno pidiendo que aguanten hasta mañana.

Un puto cachondeo. Muy poco serio.

Al final tenía yo razón, y muchos de los que han entrado nuevos ha sido en corto por pura lógica, una acción a 350 solo tiene sentido para hacer daño, pero no todo el mundo quiere hacer daño, sino llevarse unos euros al bolsillo.

Yo no voy a ponerme a corto, pero estaba cantado.


----------



## RRR (1 Feb 2021)

O se estan marcando un SINPAgar, o alguno de los grandes fondos se van a comer a los fondos medianos.


----------



## Perchas (1 Feb 2021)

365 dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> ¿Habias invertido antes en monedas?
> ...



Es mucho más excitante e hipnotizador poner tres o cuatro onzas en la palma de la mano y moverlas hacia arriba y hacia abajo y oír un único sonido característico que solo lo consigues con estas monedas.


----------



## Piturco (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> El "Rey" *va vestido de payaso hace AÑOS !!*, lo que pasa es que algunos jóvenes gamers y redditers *se vienen a enterar ahora de cómo es el mundo*.
> 
> No está mal. Alguna vez te tienen que avisar que los Reyes Magos son los padres.



Aunque sólo sea por eso, está mereciendo la pena. 

En cualquier caso, tampoco te reconozco una infabilidad en tus análisis. Tuve la oportunidad de leerte hace años en los hilos míticos de bitcoin y afortunadamente no fui una víctima de tus análisis/cantos de sirena. 

A ver si este pronóstico tuyo es como aquellos y nos vamos a la luna


----------



## Orgelmeister (1 Feb 2021)

rey0 dijo:


> De este mercado ni idea, pero si se que el inmobiliario explotó cuando los particulares quisieron ser profesionales. Que tomen nota y no les pase lo mismo



Había una historia (no sé si real o no, creo que para la moraleja da igual) que decía que Rockefeller (o Rothschild, pal caso...) desinvertía inmediatamente en algo si su chófer les contaba que había invertido en eso mismo.

Está claro que en el Monopoli no pueden ganar todos.

Palomitas mientras... y aupa a los retardeds.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

No os dejéis acojonar por el precio, no es significativo de nada. El volumen es tan bajo que el precio sólo refleja el de unas pocas acciones. Los fondos están vendiéndose entre sí las acciones para hacer bajar el precio poco a poco. En cuanto a las noticias de que han reducido su exposición a los cortos de un 140% a un 53%, habrá que ver si es verdad, porque por ahora hay 0 pruebas de eso. Además, ¿por cuánta pasta les habría salido eso? ¿a quién se las habrían comprado? Si hay al menos un 140% (más realmente, porque otros fondos e inversores tienen un 54% de las acciones en bolsa, más las que tengan los particulares y WSB), ¿de dónde se han sacado un 97%? Son más de las que están en manos de los demás fondos que no están en corto.

Huele a guerra psicológica.

* 70 millones de acciones totales en bolsa, más o menos
* 54 millones en manos de otros fondos que no están en corto
* varios millones en manos de WSB

¿Veis? queda muy poco margen para Melvin y demás.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

JAED dijo:


> A mi por unos euros casi me la lía. Primero al principio daba un error al comprar las acciones y después cuando la comprabas *no te dejaba quitar el stop loss*, a mi casi me corta la cabeza por unos euros. Ahora me deja quitar el stop loss, pero me parece una gran mierda Etoro, cuando termine lo de gme me borraré de allí.



No he usado eToro ni he leído su contrato, pero es más que posible que tengan una "*cláusula de protección a cliente*" (incluso obligatoria según la legislación).

Dado que el público de eToro es "novel" "no institucional", *se supone que puede cometer errores.*

Imaginate el juicio a eToro si un niño de 18 añitos se la juega con una inversión de $ 50.000 y la pierde por ignorancia. Un buen abogado puede argüir que fue un *"aprovechamiento financiero"* y hasta puede que un Juez le de la razón.

El hecho de ponerte un "stop loss" obligatorio *para LIMITAR TU PERDIDA*, puede que sea una cláusula de su contrato (léelo).

Obviamente le sirve a ellos para "barrer" una posición (saben dónde están los stop loss) *y con eso GANAN FORTUNAS*... pero en la práctica eso aparece como una "_protección al cliente inexperto para limitar sus pérdidas_" y no hay Juez que pueda condenarlos.

Son *ladrones institucionales con los mejores abogados redactando los contratos*, no son retards de Reddit armando una agencia financiera.


----------



## Maxos (1 Feb 2021)

No es tan simple. Tienen que devolver más del 100% de las acciones PERO no tiene por que ser de golpe.
Si cierran contratos, y a quien le devuelven la acción vende, esa acción vuelve a estar en el mercado, pueden recomprarla y cerrar otro contrato. Pero para eso el que recupera la acción la tiene que vender, y la tiene que comprar Melvin y no un retarded. Por eso se impide comprar.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

La hostia de realidad que os estáis llevando también deberia cotizar.

Creo que el mensaje del tipo ese del fondo era el más apropiado y desinteresado, pillad lo que habeis ganado, les habeis metido una buena cornada, y dejarlo porque lo acabareís perdiendo todo.


----------



## mildiez (1 Feb 2021)

Si alguien quiere comprarse un reloj...


*Limited Time Offer: This week ONLY, DelrayWatch.com will give $100 off any pre-owned watch order until Friday of this week, if a customer shows they own Gamestop $GME stock. *

Email: info@delraywatch.com or call us: +1 561-327-4242

Link to their preowned inventory - Pre-Owned Watches - Page 1 - DelrayWatch.com


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Nico en qué rango de precios crees que es bailarle el agua a estos hijos de puta y cual les puede hacer daño?
> 
> Graciñas crack



No. Ni idea porque *no he estudiado la empresa, la acción, la cotización, los fondos involucrados*, etc.

Simplemente estoy comentando (por mi diversión y la de ustedes) *con los datos del propio hilo* y las "generalidades del mercado" que las conozco (*mínimamente*) por haber dedicado dos años de mi vida a "aprender" sobre este mundillo (invirtiendo, ganando, perdiendo, estudiando).

Hay varios compañeros -algunos del hilo del IBEX incluso- que han hecho sus aportes al respecto.

El punto no es hacer de "gurú" sobre GME (habría que manejar muchos más datos al respecto), sino *comentar algunos detalles generales* que, por lo visto, para la gente "nueva" en este mundillo, son desconocidos.

Pero ahí termina mi "ciencia".


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> La hostia de realidad que os estáis llevando también deberia cotizar.
> 
> Creo que el mensaje del tipo ese del fondo era el más apropiado y desinteresado, pillad lo que habeis ganado, les habeis metido una buena cornada, y dejarlo porque lo acabareís perdiendo todo.



Gilipollas, no estamos haciendo esto para ganar dinero, sino para quebrar 10 de los fondos de inversión más importantes del mundo. Si no lo has entendido, vete a cagar a otra parte. No es por ganar pasta. Igual la ganamos, o igual la perdemos. Lo que queremos es ver arder en el infierno de miles de millones de pérdidas a los hijos de puta de los terroristas financieros de Wall Street.

Dicho esto, te vas al ignore, porque en este foro nada más que escribes subnormalidades.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (1 Feb 2021)

Dadas las circunstancias globales que envuelven a la comunicación y a las redes sociales este canal se ve obligado a realizar su actividad también en Telegram, si bien por ahora nos mantendremos también en WhatsApp.



Chat del grupo en Telegram:



Telegram: Contact @Actualidad_Geopolitica
Telegram: Contact @Actualidad_Geopolitica


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Feb 2021)

Quien compró una acción a $100 para hacer HOLD no la venderá cuando lleque a $70.
Pero si baja a $50 lo mismo se compra otras dos acciones para hacer un triple HOLD.

¿tiene sentido o soy muy retarded?


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

maxkuiper dijo:


> *Nico eres un p. pesadooo.
> No se trata de ganar nada, se trata de joderles.*
> Lo pillas ???
> Ya sabemos que las cartas estan marcadas desde siempre, listoooo.



Gente... ¿cuál es el problema en que participe en el hilo con una opinión levemente diversa al mero hecho de aplaudir los memes divertidísimos?

*Yo no me opongo a que cada uno haga con su dinero lo que le salga del nabo* (_¿o me has visto dando consejos de invertir o no?_)

Pero soy forero y tengo derecho a participar -como hacen Ustedes-.

En el peor de los casos, si alguien se siente ofendido o molesto por mis comentarios, aplica un bello IGNORE y no me ve más !!


----------



## Lovecraf (1 Feb 2021)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> Dadas las circunstancias globales que envuelven a la comunicación y a las redes sociales este canal se ve obligado a realizar su actividad también en Telegram, si bien por ahora nos mantendremos también en WhatsApp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensaje al intentar acceder. “Este grupo no es visible porque se ha mostrado contenido pornografico. “


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Lo del 140% se ha explicado en el hilo.
> 
> A ver, yo compro una acción de GME. Nico que está con los HF quiere jugar en corto, así que me coge "prestada" mi acción y la vende inmediatamente a mercado. Un retard como Pr. Moriarty se la compra.
> 
> ...



Entonces entiendo mejor a Nico... los paper hands no soportarán la presión... y no se puede hacer mucho.

Y es que el valor real de la acción si que debe ser entre 0 y nada xD

No me importaría pagar por hacer daño a los HF, pero tirar cash...

Muchas gracias por la explicación bro

Bueno algo se les ha jodido... y ojalá estos chavales hayan plantado la semilla de algo, hay que promover los metales además de las criptos como reserva de valor en vez de esos papelitos de los que pueden imprimir los que quieran


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> LOOOOOOOL



Que tío más jodidamente patético intentando dar pena y haciendo chantaje emocional.


----------



## poppom (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> LOOOOOOOL



Que cabrones


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Quien compró una acción a $100 para hacer HOLD no la venderá cuando lleque a $70.
> Pero si baja a $50 lo mismo se compra otras dos acciones para hacer un triple HOLD.
> 
> ¿tiene sentido o soy muy retarded?




Hombre, el dinero para la venganza/ludopatía/LOLs es limitado...


----------



## 365 (1 Feb 2021)

Perchas dijo:


> Es mucho más excitante e hipnotizador poner tres o cuatro onzas en la palma de la mano y moverlas hacia arriba y hacia abajo y oír un único sonido característico que solo lo consigues con estas monedas.



Es una sensación como que tienes dinero de verdad en la mano. Y luego está lo de la inyustisia en la diferencia de precio de un Krugerrand de una onza de oro, que cuesta casi 1700 euros...y un Krugerrand de una onza de plata, que cuesta treinta y pocos euros.

Esa obsoleta, enorme, ridicula y manipulada diferencia entre el oro y la plata se tiene que cuadrar, si o si.


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Gilipollas, no estamos haciendo esto para ganar dinero, sino para quebrar 10 de los fondos de inversión más importantes del mundo. Si no lo has entendido, vete a cagar a otra parte. No es por ganar pasta. Igual la ganamos, o igual la perdemos. Lo que queremos es ver arder en el infierno de miles de millones de pérdidas a los hijos de puta de los terroristas financieros de Wall Street.
> 
> Dicho esto, te vas al ignore, porque en este foro nada más que escribes subnormalidades.



Exacto. ¿Tan difícil es de entender? No es una cuestión de dinero, es personal.


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Huele a guerra psicológica.
> 
> * 70 millones de acciones totales en bolsa, más o menos
> * 54 millones en manos de otros fondos que no están en corto
> ...



Veo un potencial error en tu análisis. Los de WSB serán retards y harán HOLD hasta perder los calzoncillos, pero ha entrado mucha gente de fuera que no tiene ni los conocimientos de bolsa ni la voluntad para aguantar las pérdidas.

Aquí mismo hay un paper hands que ha comprado media acción y ya ha dicho que quiere venderla hoy al mismo precio.

Supongo que Melvin se irá aprovechando de esa gente para ir comprando poco a poco sin inflar excesivamente el precio. Ojalá me equivoque y los hundan en el cieno.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Nico, ¿estás intentando desmoralizar a la peña?

¿Cuántos años te has tirado en este foro diciéndole a los que compraron Bitcoin que iban a perder su dinero? ¿Cuánto dijiste que era el precio objetivo de Bitcoin? ¿50 dólares? ¿Es un troleo sutil lo que estás haciendo? ¿Si te has tirado 8 años rajando de Bitcoin y ahora demoralizas a la peña con esto, (que en mi opinión sólo debería entrar el que esté dispuesto a arriesgarse a palmar pasta) no será que estás a sueldo de alguien?


----------



## vintvolt (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> LOOOOOOOL




"Dejadnos a los mayorcitos y buscaros una novia o algo"
Que desgraciao


----------



## estanflacion (1 Feb 2021)

Y nadie piensa que las empresas como GAMESTOP harán las habituales y continuas ampliaciones por el total de los cortos?
Ya sea a 10 o a 50, la empresa quita toda su deuda, incluso genera caja para crecer, los cortos desaparecen y la acción se diluye.
Siempre ha sido así. Yo no llego a entender la teorias para que halla creado una burbuja.

Lo de hold funcionaría en un activo que no se pueda ampliar, sea plata o cacao, al menos no en la misma proporción a la compra .
Comprar una empresa que en 1 dia te amplia las acciones al doble, al precio que quieran, es de novatos que los están manipulando.

De todas formas, no estar mal tener oro y plata, en etf y fisico.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> Y nadie piensa que las empresas como GAMESTOP harán las habituales y continuas ampliaciones por el total de los cortos?
> Ya sea a 10 o a 50, la empresa quita toda su deuda, incluso genera caja para crecer, los cortos desaparecen y la acción se diluye.
> Siempre ha sido así. Yo no llego a entender la teorias para que halla creado una burbuja.
> 
> ...



¿En medio de la invasión de Polonia piensas que Hitler o Stalin se plantearon invarir Singapur?


----------



## Maxos (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> LOOOOOOOL



Más pruebas del daño que les está haciendo esto  
Ahora resulta que la gente se tiene que mantener alejada de la bolsa y dedicarse a cosas productivas.


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Hombre, el dinero para la venganza/ludopatía/LOLs es limitado...



A ver, es que no se tiene que poner todo en la primera apuesta


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Hay demasiados datos dando vuelta como para que pueda seguir todos y cada uno de ellos.

En todo caso -y sin entrar al enlace que indicas- supongo que estarán descubriendo la "pólvora" de cómo se cursan las órdenes mayoristas al mercado y se sorprenden de ellos.

Los inversores institucionales suelen usar unos teclados especiales que ya tienen teclas configuradas con *"100", "1000", "10.000"* porque es más rápido y fácil *apretar UNA TECLA *que tener que escribir _"101,23"_.

Sus órdenes, más ordenadas, suelen salir *en "números redondos"* porque así están sus máquinas y porque les resulta más sencillo contabilizarlas. Son "paquetes redondos".

En cambio, los "agentes financieros" o "compradores a mercado" puede que tengan órdenes de "107" o de "48" porque *no cursan CIENTOS de ordenes por minuto sino unas pocas* y están "calzando" sus operaciones puntualmente.

Y CLARO que los institucionales están haciendo dulce hoy en el mercado !!, así que no es de sorprender que metan una orden de "100" justo antes de que ingrese la orden de "108" de un trader o agente financiero o comprador individual... eso es el *High Frecuency Trading*. Ellos meten las órdenes ANTES y se quedan con unos centavos.

Explicar ahora cómo funciona el HFT sería muy largo -apasionante por cierto- pero excede los alcances de un post.

En todo caso el "descubrimiento" que hace ese post que citas no es otra cosa *QUE EL MODO EN QUE FUNCIONAN LOS MERCADOS TODOS LOS DIAS*. No hay nada "novedoso" (salvo el hecho de que para algunos Redditers *es la primera vez que ven estas cosas*).


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Entonces entiendo mejor a Nico... los paper hands no soportarán la presión... y no se puede hacer mucho.



No termino de ver la relación entre mi explicación y esto. Sigue habiendo un 140% de cortos que tenían que liquidar. Lo jodido es que no haya forma de saber cuántos cortos tienen mientras que ellos saben todo lo que hacemos nosotros y nuestros límites de compra y venta.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Veo un potencial error en tu análisis. Los de WSB serán retards y harán HOLD hasta perder los calzoncillos, pero ha entrado mucha gente de fuera que no tiene ni los conocimientos de bolsa ni la voluntad para aguantar las pérdidas.
> 
> Aquí mismo hay un paper hands que ha comprado media acción y ha dicho que quiere venderla hoy al mismo precio.
> 
> Supongo que Melvin se irá aprovechando de esa gente para ir comprando poco a poco sin inflar excesivamente el precio. Ojalá me equivoque y los hundan en el cieno.




Hasta este retrasado lo ha visto.

Esto dejó de tener gracia cuando se nos dijo que el Viernes no era el dia, que estabamos confundidos, que podia durar semanas. Ahí ya me di cuenta yo del tema. Poco a poco lo perdereís todo, y todo el mensaje que pretendiais lanzar ya se lanzó ese Viernes.

El daño que se pretendia hacer ya se hizo, lo que continua es el puto Hype que no va más que a costaros lo que hayís metido. El mundo entero se ha ido metiendo viendo que esa acción a 325 era un regalo para ponerse a corto.

Se acabó, os han tomado el pelo, deberiaís haber salido esta mañana junto al resto.


----------



## loquesubebaja (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No he usado eToro ni he leído su contrato, pero es más que posible que tengan una "*cláusula de protección a cliente*" (incluso obligatoria según la legislación).
> 
> Dado que el público de eToro es "novel" "no institucional", *se supone que puede cometer errores.*
> 
> ...



Hace dos años aprendí eso. Metí 500 pavos en un trader de estos. Y a jugar con las criptos. Me lo tome como un curso práctico. Llegue a ganar 200 pavos y de repente en seis o siete jugadas estaba perdiendo 400. Analizando a fondo vi que sabían los stop and loss y llevaban el valor ahí. Echándote de la posición. En cuanto remonte a sólo menos doscientos cerré la cuenta. Aprendizaje hecho.


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Feb 2021)

*GameStop Corp (GME)*

*245,61*_* -79,39 *_*-24,43%*

20:21:35 - Real-time Cboe. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )

Volumen: 28.530.500
Compra/Venta: 245,23 / 245,98
Rango día: 213,07 - 321,67


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

Y no me extrañaria nada que el Hype hubiera sido prefabricado. Posiblemente por ese nuevo CEO que entró en la compañia a finales del 2019.


----------



## Blas de Lefazo (1 Feb 2021)

No había escrito hasta hoy... no me atrevía. Sigo el hilo desde el primer día, y no hay noche que vaya a dormir sin saber un porrón de cosas más. Muchísimas gracias por vuestros aportes, gracias. GRACIAS.


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Veo un potencial error en tu análisis. Los de WSB serán retards y harán HOLD hasta perder los calzoncillos, pero ha entrado mucha gente de fuera que no tiene ni los conocimientos de bolsa ni la voluntad para aguantar las pérdidas.
> 
> Aquí mismo hay un paper hands que ha comprado media acción y ha dicho que quiere venderla hoy al mismo precio.
> 
> Supongo que Melvin se irá aprovechando de esa gente para ir comprando poco a poco sin inflar excesivamente el precio. Ojalá me equivoque y los hundan en el cieno.





anonimocobarde dijo:


> No termino de ver la relación entre mi explicación y esto. Sigue habiendo un 140% de cortos que tenían que liquidar. Lo jodido es que no haya forma de saber cuántos cortos tienen mientras que ellos saben todo lo que hacemos nosotros y nuestros límites de compra y venta.



Pero se puede saber el % pdte de liquidar? Es público eso?

La relación es por como van a jugar los grandes con las gacelillas... tu explicación sobre nuestro paper hand ha sido cojonuda xD

Ojalá nos sorprenda la determinación de los retards


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> *GameStop Corp (GME)*
> 
> *245,61*_* -79,39 *_*-24,43%*
> 
> ...



Es una mierda de volumen, no se han movido en todo el día ni el 0.14% de las acciones reales que hay supuestamente en bolsa (no digamos ya las ficticias). Es imposible que a este paso, con este volumen, puedan comprar todas las que necesitan.


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Feb 2021)

Los que tengáis GME: poned una orden de venta por $1.000.000 y así os vais motivando ante la que se viene


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Feb 2021)

Joer, lo del "libre" mercado es como lo del emerito: todo el mundo sabe que son unos trileros y unos ladrones pero a las personas sensatas y de bien nos da igual porque peor es una republica o el comunijmo.


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> LOOOOOOOL



Un poco machista este señor.
Las mujeres son de venus , los hombres de marte.
Las chicas adictas a instagram, los chicos ludopatas de bolsa.

Denunciese en cuentas de activismo feminsita y que las feministas se unan a los retarders


----------



## Playero (1 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Más pruebas del daño que les está haciendo esto
> Ahora resulta que la gente se tiene que mantener alejada de la bolsa y dedicarse a cosas productivas.



Hedge Funds que celebraban cuando la gente perdía sus casas se van a preocupar de jóvenes ludópatas. No me hagan reir.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

La gente tiene memoria de pez y todo lo que va a salir de aqui más o menos ya lo sabiamos. Ha estado bien por dejarles en evidencia, pero eso ya se hizo el Viernes. No va a pasar absolutamente nada más, os van a colgar del tendedero y dejaros a secar, y con Robin Hood ya se verá en los Tribunales si llega, y con Internet empezarán ya a controlar más los grupos en las redes.

El mensaje ya ha llegado, y no digo que se vayan a limpiar el culo con él, les ha jodido, pero ya más no vais a sacar, y quien os lo diga, y quien os lo está diciendo, es simplemente porque tiene interés pecuniario en ello. Eso se entiende enseguida cuando sabes como funcionan estos hypes. Yo por mi afición a la música popular los conozco bien, y me tocan mucho los cojones. Los anglos son expertos en crearlos. Y esto fue un hype creado a propósito que salió tan cojonudamente bien que le bajó la careta a Wall Street pero que desde el viernes ya huele y no tiene otra función que la de levantar la compañia para su CEO.

Edito: evidentemente, vais a palmar lo que tengaís metido. No importa demasiado, pero tened en cuenta que el daño que podiaís hacer ya se hizo. El que os insista en que os mantengais está siendo interesado y un poco cabrón, porque poco a poco os quedareis sin nada.


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Pero se puede saber el % pdte de liquidar? Es público eso?



Ni idea, lo siento. Por lo que he leído no es posible saberlo con seguridad, aunque hay estimaciones que no sé muy bien de dónde salen.

Leí que cada cierto tiempo (diariamente? no me acuerdo) los fondos tienen qué decir lo que tienen en corto, pero que la multa por mentir es calderilla en comparación con lo que hay en juego.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

SEC.gov | Fails-to-Deliver Data


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Mi opinión es que ni lo uno ni lo otro.
> *Los retardeds les están haciendo daño*. Si no no habrían hecho todo lo que han hecho, mintiendo o impidiendo comprar. Alguno va a la cárcel, seguramente usen de cabeza de turco al CEO de RobinHood.
> Pero de momento están controlando el mercado, *mantienen la acción a un precio "aceptable" mientras por detrás intentan arreglar el pitofio que tienen montado.*



Como pasa siempre, los retards *que compraron a $ 20, $ 50 o $ 80* y mantienen sus acciones, en cierto modo están "haciendo daño" y "ganando dinero".

Los retards que *están ingresando a $ 350 están, simplemente, REGALANDO DINERO A LOS FUNDS !!*  

Los que hoy mantienen la acción en el rango $ 200 - $ 350, ya son los "institucionales" que mueven sus botoncitos *y venden a $ 350 para recomprar a $ 200 y quedarse con la diferencia*.

Sólo para que hagas números... *1 millón de retards que están ingresando ahora con "una acción" a $ 350 representan UN millón de acciones y 350 millones de dólares.*

La compañía tiene unos 70 millones de acciones que, a esos valores representan (70 x 350) *$ 24.500 millones !!*

Dime el "daño" que 350 millones logran sobre 24.500 millones. 

Ahora bien... yo soy uno de los fondos que tenían el 10% de las acciones de GME (mira la lista de accionistas mayores). Eso significa que tenía 7 millones de acciones que, hasta no hace mucho, a $ 20 x acción equivalían a (7 x 20) = *$ 140 millones de dólares.*

Resulta que ahora vienen unos retards que me acaban de comprar un millón de acciones (que se las vendo gustoso) a $ 350 y me han dejado en la mano... *6 millones de acciones* (que todavía no vendí) y *350 millones de dólares* (que acabo de cobrarlos).

_¿ Te parece que me han hecho mucho daño ?_ 

*Me pagaron mi inversión inicial, me diaron ganancia y todavía tengo 6 millones de acciones para seguir vendiéndoselas !!*

Son maravillosos !!, les pago un McDonald y unos doritos a cada uno !!

===

Esta es una explicación simplificada del asunto, pero es *para que tomen dimensión real de lo que vemos.*

- Algunos estaban pillados con CORTOS y van a perder.
- Pero los retards que están comprando, *si bien le causan daño a los "cortos"* (y dudo que mucho si se mueven bien calzando sus posiciones), lo que están haciendo *es PAGANDO A $ 350 ALGO QUE VALIA $ 20 HACE UN MES !!*

Los tenedores de acciones (*que están ganando como bellacos*) les van a hacer un monumento y les van a pagar un Party con cerveza barra libre en el Central Park la semana que viene !!

- Por si fuera poco, como son PROFESIONALES, venden a $ 350 a primera hora del día (cuando entran los retards contentos para "no perderse la suba") y recompran a medía mañana a $ 215... con lo que además -si quieren- RECUPERAN el millón de acciones que vendieron y se quedan "con el vuelto" en el bolsillo !!

===

Insisto, no es tan así, no hay un único que "compra" o "vende" pero *estoy poniendo blanco sobre negro para que adviertan lo que pasa en el mercado.

Alguien tuvo la feliz ocurrencia de traer un millón de pardillos con $ 350 por cabeza para comprar algo que vale $ 20 !!*

Dios!!, algún día dame esta oportunidad a mi !!


----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> LOOOOOOOL



Se están poniendo nerviosos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No he usado eToro ni he leído su contrato, pero es más que posible que tengan una "*cláusula de protección a cliente*" (incluso obligatoria según la legislación).
> 
> Dado que el público de eToro es "novel" "no institucional", *se supone que puede cometer errores.*
> 
> ...




Pues esto pone en mi contrato con Ninety Nine. No sé leer, sólo copio y pego:


_Sin perjuicio de lo establecido en el apartado anterior y salvo posibles modificaciones o
anexos complementarios al presente Contrato que modifiquen el alcance de los productos o
servicios, *los servicios de recepción y transmisión de órdenes se realizan bajo la modalidad*_
*“solo ejecución”. Esto es, NINETY NINE prestará el servicio de recepción y transmisión de
órdenes a los clientes para renta variable (en particular sobre acciones cotizadas y sus derechos
de suscripción preferente), instrumentos financieros considerados no complejos según la*
_*normativa, bajo iniciativa del Cliente.* Esto es, lo que se considera como “sólo ejecución”. Por lo
anterior, y siempre que se preste el servicio a iniciativa del Cliente, NINETY NINE le advertirá
claramente de que no está obligada a evaluar la conveniencia de la operación y que, por tanto,
será el Cliente el responsable de valorar los riesgos asociados a la inversión, no pudiendo
NINETY NINE advertirle al Cliente si la operación le resulta conveniente. El Cliente selecciona
los instrumentos financieros en los que desea invertir dentro del universo de
instrumentos financieros no complejos disponibles a través de la Plataforma, *NINETY
NINE no recomienda o interviene en la decisión de inversión del Cliente*._



Si tengo 18 añitos y palmo pasta, es mi problema. Estaría bien que matices tus argumentos según la modalidad de los servicios y la categorización de los instrumentos. 
Tengo una banana y no sé ni lo que digo.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

grom dijo:


> Has mencionado varias veces el video de Rallo.
> 
> Lo que dice Rallo es que l*as disculpas de los brokers son creibles, pero que el olor a podrido se traslada a la cámara de compensación, que subio las garantias pedidas a los brokers sobre GME, de forma extraordinaria y arbitraria. Sin hacer publico ni cuanto ni porqué.*



Claro! y a eso me he referido siempre:

_- Inventaron el juego.
- Hicieron las reglas.
- Son los dueños del tablero.
- Tienen todas las fichas.
- Manejan la barra de las bebidas.
- Cobran el parking_

¿ Qué parte de "_cómo termina el juego_" no se entiende ? 

Rallo, que lo explica en detalle para los que no entienden cómo operan las CAMARAS DE COMPENSACION y todo ese rollo (nunca mejor dicho como juego de palabras), *si bien propone MAS LIBERTAD EN EL MERCADO para evitar estas cosas*, lo que está explicando ES COMO ESTA AMAÑADO EL JUEGO.

Por eso digo que lo escuchen. Para entender cómo opera el mercado "en la realidad". Cosa que muchos no sabemos *porque somos "retards" y llegamos ayer a la mesa*.  

Ah! y las "explicaciones" *las sacamos de unos memes en un foro de Reddit *(un buen lugar para "aprender seriamente" cómo es el juego)


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Feb 2021)

Mucha gente no está entendiendo que lo que dice @Nico son escenarios perfectamente reales, pero es que en este momento hay muchos escenarios planteables como para tener "cerezas".

Como se ha dicho por ahí, hoy básicamente no ha pasado nada, pero eso no tiene porqué ser malo.

Ahora imaginad que GAMESTOP hace una rueda de prensa para contar sus planes, que pueden ser además del firme paso al online, el hospedar competiciones de e-sports en sus centros, montar ligas, transmitirlos... Solo esa declaración, puesta como ejemplo, volvería a cambiarlo todo.

Que ya hayan resuelto el problema de cortos no es posible, que vayan minando a su favor perfectamente posible. No ha habido grandes ventas, todo está aún por pasar y el tiempo solo afecta a un lado.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Como pasa siempre, los retards *que compraron a $ 20, $ 50 o $ 80* y mantienen sus acciones, en cierto modo están "haciendo daño" y "ganando dinero".
> 
> Los retards que *están ingresando a $ 350 están, simplemente, REGALANDO DINERO A LOS FUNDS !!*
> 
> ...




Eso es lo mismo que decías con Bitcoin, que los que compraron a 50 o 100 que ole sus cojones, pero que vendieran ya antes de que fuera demasiado tarde, y que, desde luego, los nuevos no deberían entrar con los precios que había en ese momento, porque ya era tarde y perderían hasta la camisa. Etc.

¿Te equivocaste? Parece que sí.

¿Es un juego de desmoralización?

Aceptas que unos triunfaron, pero desalientas al personal diciendo que ya es tarde para los demás. ¿Es siempre la misma cantinela?

¿No ves que la peña tiene claro que esto no es una inversión sino un ataque?


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

El otro bando ahora ya son fondos gordos que se están haciendo cargo ya de todo y pueden esperar a que el mundo vaya entrando a corto o vendiendo. *Ten en cuenta que están a cortos con acciones muy sobrevaloradas, es decir, ahora están en la parte correcta de la inversión. Todo el mundo lo sabe.*

La famosa frase "we can remain retards longer they can remain solvent", que es muy buena, se ha demostrado que funcionó con Citrus, incluso con Melvin, pero es que detrás de estos están los gatos gordos y me temo que con esos no funciona así.


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Feb 2021)

Perdón, perdón, solo era para ilustrar el ejemplo. He cogido a gente que se ha posicionado claramente y el único que ha dicho querer vender creo que eras tú. Espero no haber molestado a nadie.

Es que me ha hecho gracia cómo has pasado del hype de ayer a querer vender en unas horas. Pero dejando las bromas a un lado, supongo que todos estamos en la misma tesitura. A mí perder 100 o 200 euros económicamente me da exactamente igual, pero gastarlos en quitarle la comida a un tiburón para dársela a una ballena no tiene mucha gracia.


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Feb 2021)

La situación es muy fácil de valorar:

1. Los "hedge funds" necesitan comprar millones de acciones para cerrar su posición.

2. Los volúmenes indican que todavía no han empezado a comprar.

Están dejando correr el tiempo a la espera de algún milagro en forma de "estampida de ventas" que ya no va a suceder.

Los estamos asando a fuego lento:


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Yo te puedo decir que si ahora soy millonario es precisamente gracias a no haberle hecho caso a Nico. Compré Bitcoin en 2013. Nico rajó de Bitcoin años y años, pese a que el paso del tiempo le iba quitando la razón y la fortaleza de bitcoin cada vez estaba más asentada.

Más de una vez me dieron ganas de registrarme en el foro para decirle un par de cosas. Pero pasé del tema por vagancia, porque no me gusta discutir para nada y otros foreros ya se encargaban de rebatirle sus argumentos.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> LOOOOOOOL



¿Pero qué acabo de escuchar?


----------



## Neo_86 (1 Feb 2021)

El que sea un paper hands de mierda que se largue del hilo.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> La situación es muy fácil de valorar:
> 
> 1. Los "hedge funds" necesitan comprar millones de acciones para cerrar su posición.
> 
> ...




No es ya así. Los hedge funds pueden esperar todo el tiempo que quieran, es la mentira que nos han contado y por la que estoy tan cabreado. Los cortos no tienen tiempo limite, lo dijo aqui MissMarple. Y están ahora, gracias a todo este hype, en la parte buena de la inversión, en la parte muy buena, porque esas acciones por cojones no van a hacer más que bajar.

Lo de "cerrar la posición" era la clave de todo y se nos dijo que era el Vienes pasado, luego que en estas semanas, luego que mañana Martes, luego que una semana, luego que ya se verá, y finalmente un forero nos dijo que no hay plazo, van pagando los intereses, muy bajos en los cortos, y ya se verá. 

Yo he entendido al final ya de que va la cosa.


----------



## jorlau (1 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Perdón, perdón, solo era para ilustrar el ejemplo. He cogido a gente que se ha posicionado claramente y el único que ha dicho querer vender creo que eras tú. Espero no haber molestado a nadie.
> 
> Es que me ha hecho gracia cómo has pasado del hype de ayer a querer vender en unas horas. Pero dejando las bromas a un lado, supongo que todos estamos en la misma tesitura. A mí perder 100 o 200 euros económicamente me da exactamente igual, pero gastarlos en quitarle la comida a un tiburón para dársela a una ballena no tiene mucha gracia.



Yo se si tiene gracia o no, pero el tiburón desaparece y la ballena se indigesta.

HOLD


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> La situación es muy fácil de valorar:
> 
> 1. Los "hedge funds" necesitan comprar millones de acciones para cerrar su posición.
> 
> ...



Exacto. La cotización ahora mismo puede caer hasta 10 USD que no importa un pepino, porque nadie está vendiendo. Si hay 100 acciones en movimiento y se la venden entre ellos, las pueden bajar hasta 0 si quieren, que no engañan más que a unos pocos que las sueltan por miedo. La gente está demasiado informada de este tema. Hasta mi suegra tiene una opinión, que no tiene ni puta idea de nada.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Aunque sólo sea por eso, está mereciendo la pena.
> 
> En cualquier caso, tampoco te reconozco una infabilidad en tus análisis. Tuve la oportunidad de leerte hace años en los hilos míticos de bitcoin y afortunadamente no fui una víctima de tus análisis/cantos de sirena.
> 
> ...



Piturco.

Muy rara vez hago "pronósticos". Otra cosa es que *OPINE* (que son cosas diferentes).

Te acepto que el que quiere escuchar ese día "blanco" si aparece un tío diciendo "negro" le cae de lo más molesto... pero así son los foros de opinión.

Las opiniones -y los datos o reflexiones que las acompañan- *sirven para que uno se forme su propio criterio*. Otra cosa son los "consejos" o los "pronósticos".

En todo caso y ya que tomas el tema:

1) Ojalá hubiera sido retarded e invertido en Bitcoin (*hubiera ganado más que las otras inversiones que hice*). 

2) A cierta edad y para cierto nivel de activos, *inviertes con diferentes criterios*. 

3) Parte de mis ingresos *son gracias a la tecnología Blockchain* (de la que pude aprender en el Foro, ganancia pura). He ganado dinero con los "picos y palas", no con el oro. (más seguro por cierto pero con menos ganancia en este caso) 

4) Un amigo, no hace muchas semanas me acaba de "salvar el culo" en un Proyecto, *gracias a las criptomonedas* (el "corralito" argentino sobre el dólar me dejó a mitad del puente). Así que, no tengo más que agradecimientos (a mi amigo y a las criptos) 

Así que, mucho tendría que contarte sobre el tema. 

Pero, revisa mis comentarios y verás que nunca -o muy rara vez- me dedique a los "pronósticos".


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## BudSpencer (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No es ya así. Los hedge funds pueden esperar todo el tiempo que quieran, es la mentira que nos han contado y por la que estoy tan cabreado. Los cortos no tienen tiempo limite, lo dijo aqui MissMarple. Y están ahora, gracias a todo este hype, en la parte buena de la inversión, en la parte muy buena, porque esas acciones por cojones no van a hacer más que bajar.
> 
> Lo de "cerrar la posición" era la clave de todo y se nos dijo que era el Vienes pasado, luego que en estas semanas, luego que mañana Martes, luego que una semana, luego que ya se verá, y finalmente un forero nos dijo que no hay plazo, van pagando los intereses, muy bajos en los cortos, y ya se verá.
> 
> Yo he entendido al final ya de que va la cosa.



No es tan fácil como lo estás diciendo. Por cada día de retraso en devolver las acciones tienen que pagar una fortuna.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No es ya así. Los hedge funds pueden esperar todo el tiempo que quieran, es la mentira que nos han contado y por la que estoy tan cabreado. Los cortos no tienen tiempo limite, lo dijo aqui MissMarple. Y están ahora, gracias a todo este hype, en la parte buena de la inversión, en la parte muy buena, porque esas acciones por cojones no van a hacer más que bajar.
> 
> Lo de "cerrar la posición" era la clave de todo y se nos dijo que era el Vienes pasado, luego que en estas semanas, luego que mañana Martes, luego que una semana, luego que ya se verá, y finalmente un forero nos dijo que no hay plazo, van pagando los intereses, muy bajos en los cortos, y ya se verá.
> 
> Yo he entendido al final ya de que va la cosa.



Pueden comprar cuando quieran. Si no hay acciones para comprar no van a comprar una mierda y van a tener que seguir pagando unos intereses cada vez más elevados . Siguen perdiendo dinero


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> No es tan fácil como lo estás diciendo. Por cada día de retraso en devolver las acciones tienen que pagar una fortuna.



Falso. Dime tal fortuna. Por lo que he leido por ahi, los cortos son especialmente baratos de mantener.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

Creo que lo dije ya el fin de semana: lo dedicarian a repartirse la vaselina, las pérdidas, reorganizarse, llegar a algún acuerdo, y esperar a que esas acciones bajen, que lo harán tarde o temprano, por cojones. Y ha bastado el Lunes para ver que en un par de semanas estarán ya a bastante menos de 100.


No creo que seais tan inocentes para pensar que esos cortos no pueden ser comprados de nuevo, llegar a nuevos acuerdos en el pago de intereses, etc... Son una apuesta segura.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No es ya así. Los hedge funds pueden esperar todo el tiempo que quieran, es la mentira que nos han contado y por la que estoy tan cabreado. Los cortos no tienen tiempo limite, lo dijo aqui MissMarple. Y están ahora, gracias a todo este hype, en la parte buena de la inversión, en la parte muy buena, porque esas acciones por cojones no van a hacer más que bajar.






Añado datos de otro subreddit, para que no se diga que es por estar en wallstreetbets:


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Gilipollas, *no estamos haciendo esto para ganar dinero, sino para quebrar 10 de los fondos de inversión más importantes del mundo*. Si no lo has entendido, vete a cagar a otra parte. No es por ganar pasta. Igual la ganamos, o igual la perdemos. *Lo que queremos es ver arder en el infierno de miles de millones de pérdidas a los hijos de puta de los terroristas financieros de Wall Street.*
> 
> Dicho esto, te vas al ignore, porque en este foro nada más que escribes subnormalidades.



Lamento decirte que ese "_momentum_" ya pasó.

Ahora lo único que está pasando es que miles -o millones- de retards, *están tirando dinero en la bolsa de esos fondos que "querían quebrar".*

La emoción del instante vivido no se pierde... la realidad -actual- es otra. Sólo tienes que ver *el PRECIO, EL VOLUMEN Y EL GRAFICO* y te darás cuenta que no es un gráfico de "pánico" sino absolutamente controlado.

Pero, de todos modos te pido disculpas si mis post te arruinan la experiencia.  Quizás debí dejar que la disfrutaras sin "comentarios". Pásame al ignore y ahórrate estos malos momentos.

Eso si, luego que pase el tema sácame del ignore *porque me gusta leer tus participaciones*. Que una pelea de verano no arruine un buen matrimonio.


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Feb 2021)

Espero que no vaya por mi gracieta de paper hands, que iba sin ninguna malicia. Si hay mal rollo de verdad me lo estoy perdiendo todo, mi lista de ignorados es bastante larga...


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pero, de todos modos te pido disculpas si mis post te arruinan la experiencia.  Quizás debí dejar que la disfrutaras sin "comentarios". Pásame al ignore y ahórrate estos malos momentos.
> 
> Eso si, luego que pase el tema sácame del ignore *porque me gusta leer tus participaciones*. Que una pelea de verano no arruine un buen matrimonio.



Con el nuevo ignore no es necesario privar a los ignorados de nuestra sabiduría.




Lo tengo así porque me parece la opción más graciosa.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


>




¿Ahora son 18 dias?

Venga, coño, ya... Lo dicho, os están tomando el pelo.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

Vosotros teneís que plantearos una cosa. Si Citrus se fue con un 100% de pérdidas, llorando, etc.., pero siguen y seguirán ahi, no han quebrado, aún con todas esas pérdidas, ¿qué coño esperáis que pase con fondos más grandes y algunos que están a largo?

Haceros esa pregunta y luego me venis y hablamos de este Hype.


----------



## digipl (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> No es tan fácil como lo estás diciendo. Por cada día de retraso en devolver las acciones tienen que pagar una fortuna. Además sí hay fechas límite de devolución y dependen del volumen.



Joder que hasta hay una peli con dicha explicacion

MARGIN CALL


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Nico, *¿estás intentando desmoralizar a la peña?*



Pero alma de Dios !!

Te crees que las 10, 20 o 50 acciones que los foreros podemos comprar van a mover un mercado de 70 millones de acciones ?

Si me dijeras que participo en Reddit en el tema de WSB, vaya y pase !!

Pero esto es BURBUJA donde siempre hemos tomado los grandes eventos *y los hemos analizado y discutido desde todos los puntos de vista !!* (Guerra en Siria, Elección de Trump, Desmanes en Cataluña).

¿En serio quieres un foro uniforme, con todos aplaudiendo memes *y sin nadie que tenga una "opinión contraria"* aunque más no sea para putearlo on line ?

Yo me aburriría como una ostra si todo fuera monocolor.

Si quisiera sólo "la versión oficial" estaría en los comentarios del País o El Mundo... estoy en Burbuja porque opinamos de diferente modo !!


----------



## grom (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Claro! y a eso me he referido siempre:
> 
> _- Inventaron el juego.
> - Hicieron las reglas.
> ...



Pues chico, si tienen que recurrir a cambiar las reglas y levantar la tirita que oculta el pus y la gangrena..... no cuadra con que lo tengan "todo controlado"

Si tienen que recurrir a medidas extremas que bordean la legalidad es que estan jodidos. Y si siguen recurriendo a esas medidas es que siguen estando jodidos. 

Cuando dejen de poner trabas a los particulares y digan "haced lo que os de la puta gana, pringaos", entonces si que me creere que controlan la situacion.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pero alma de Dios !!
> 
> Te crees que las 10, 20 o 50 acciones que los foreros podemos comprar van a mover un mercado de 70 millones de acciones ?
> 
> ...



Nos están leyendo miles de personas aparte de los foreros. Lo que aquí escribimos tiene trascendencia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No es ya así. Los hedge funds pueden esperar todo el tiempo que quieran, es la mentira que nos han contado y por la que estoy tan cabreado. Los cortos no tienen tiempo limite, lo dijo aqui MissMarple. Y están ahora, gracias a todo este hype, en la parte buena de la inversión, en la parte muy buena, porque esas acciones por cojones no van a hacer más que bajar.
> 
> Lo de "cerrar la posición" era la clave de todo y se nos dijo que era el Vienes pasado, luego que en estas semanas, luego que mañana Martes, luego que una semana, luego que ya se verá, y finalmente un forero nos dijo que no hay plazo, van pagando los intereses, muy bajos en los cortos, y ya se verá.
> 
> Yo he entendido al final ya de que va la cosa.



Si estas en corto no eres “propietario” de las acciones....no puedes apalancarlas indefinidamente....tienes que devolverlas....
Paga la coca, primer aviso....


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Ahora son 18 dias?
> 
> Venga, coño, ya... Lo dicho, os están tomando el pelo.



Aquí todos somos mayorcitos, o deberíamos, revise el segundo enlace que añadí.


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Feb 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 561274



Coño, en 2013 $95 dolares solo daban para dos onzas de plata.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Piturco.
> 
> Muy rara vez hago "pronósticos". Otra cosa es que *OPINE* (que son cosas diferentes).
> 
> ...



Nico, que a Burbuja se entra para leer narrativa que confirme tu realidad que pareces nuevo


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder que hasta hay una peli con dicha explicacion
> 
> MARGIN CALL



GME-Short Losses Per Day

TLDR: $12 million per day

Inputs:

Short Interest Fee-26% (S3 data)

Shares Short-61.783mm (Bloomberg)

Est. Share Px of Short-$267 (avg low and high $212, $322)

Outputs:

$16.5b Short Interest at 26% over 360 day year = $11.91 million per day

#######

Aguantar, podrán aguantar, pero si no se cansa la gente, es pagar para perder igualmente.


----------



## Neo_86 (1 Feb 2021)

En la guerra siempre ha habido de éstos. Los que huian a la mínima. Luego cada vez mentamos que ojalá una 2 guerra civil, miedo me daría viendo que en 6 horas de cotización, a las 2 ya muchos huyendo...

Luego que si templo, empaque y cojones...


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pues esto pone en mi contrato con Ninety Nine. No sé leer, sólo copio y pego:



Ya que tienes el contrato a mano.

Fíjate las cláusulas que hablen de *cuándo pueden LIQUIDAR o CANCELAR o PONER STOP LOSS a las órdenes*. Esa es la parte relevante para el tema que nos ocupa.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si estas en corto no eres “propietario” de las acciones....no puedes apalancarlas indefinidamente....tienes que devolverlas....
> Paga la coca, primer aviso....




Puedes renegociar cuándo. En este caso, se puede renegociar con mucho margen, están sobrevaloradas. Si yo fuera Soros entraba ahi con mil kilotones, a corto. 

Como dijo el gordo calvo, no vayais a por el partido, no podeis ganarlo. Ahora, si vais a hacer daño, lo hareis, pero a largo plazo, la mayor hostia ya se ha dado, lo que viene es los minutos de la basura.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Puedes renegociar cuándo. En este caso, se puede renegociar con mucho margen, están sobrevaloradas. Si yo fuera Soros entraba ahi con mil kilotones, a corto.
> 
> Como dijo el gordo calvo, no vayais a por el partido, no podeis ganarlo. Ahora, si vais a hacer daño, lo hareis, pero a largo plazo, la mayor hostia ya se ha dado, lo que viene es los minutos de la basura.



Es que Soros es de los que está cogido por abajo, entró en corto cuando estaban abajo....
Cosas de las fosas marianas....

Tendrá que devolver las acciones tarde o temprano, y por mucho más....


----------



## grom (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Como pasa siempre, los retards *que compraron a $ 20, $ 50 o $ 80* y mantienen sus acciones, en cierto modo están "haciendo daño" y "ganando dinero".
> 
> Los retards que *están ingresando a $ 350 están, simplemente, REGALANDO DINERO A LOS FUNDS !!*
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta que hagas de abogado del diablo..... pero joder, haces trampas.

De los retards, "unos ganaran y otros perderan"..... ok

De los fondos, "unos están bien jodidos, otros ganaran mucha pasta".... ok

Para el viaje de decir que al final unos ganan y otros pierden, no hace falta unas grandes alforjas, la verdad.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 561274




¿Y a este es al que seguis y con quien se os cae la baba?


Hostia puta qué nivel...


----------



## Maxos (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Puedes renegociar cuándo. En este caso, se puede renegociar con mucho margen, están sobrevaloradas. Si yo fuera Soros entraba ahi con mil kilotones, a corto.
> 
> Como dijo el gordo calvo, no vayais a por el partido, no podeis ganarlo. Ahora, si vais a hacer daño, lo hareis, pero a largo plazo, la mayor hostia ya se ha dado, lo que viene es los minutos de la basura.



Suerte del gordo calvo, que salvaguarda los intereses de los pequeños inversores. ¿Dónde estaba hasta ahora, cuando los fondos desplumaban al pequeño inversor? 

Por cierto, ¿no decías que te ibas del hilo?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Feb 2021)

grom dijo:


> A mi me gusta que hagas de abogado del diablo..... pero joder, haces trampas.
> 
> De los retards, "unos ganaran y otros perderan"..... ok
> 
> ...



Es así la bolsa, de toda la vida....


----------



## Vayavaya (1 Feb 2021)

Yo que soy retarded se que holdear una onza de NIUE con la cara del Darth Vader hasta la tumba es pan comido. Cuando los trolls se den cuenta la tenemos liada.


----------



## Maxos (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Y a este es al que seguis y con quien se os cae la baba?
> 
> 
> Hostia puta qué nivel...



Este es el que dice que los fondos están ganando


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

grom dijo:


> Para el viaje de decir que al final unos ganan y otros pierden, no hace falta unas grandes alforjas, la verdad.



Pero *es que la bolsa es así !!*, es un juego de *"suma 0"* (lo que entra por lo que sale).

¿Qué quieres? ¿Que me invente los resultados?


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

grom dijo:


> A mi me gusta que hagas de abogado del diablo..... pero joder, haces trampas.
> 
> De los retards, "unos ganaran y otros perderan"..... ok
> 
> ...




no sé si hablas por mi, pero yo veo claro que:

-Los únicos grandes ganadores de todo esto son Game Stop, que no eran nuevos en estas cosas de Reddit y demás.

-Unos fondos pequeños han salido tocados y jodidos pero otros grandes han entrado renegociando o estaban a largos, a estos apenas les afecta todo esto.

-Los retards han mandado un mensaje que ha llegado y ha pegado duro pero van a pagarlo económicamente y me parece de ser cabroncete el no avisarles y seguir empeñados en que se mantengan. Es muy sencillo de entender: las acciones, en algún momento, volverán a valer menos de 50 dólares. Eso es seguro. No hay más.

Si quieres seguir haciendo daño pues no vendas. Si lo has hecho con el cheque del Gobierno pues muy bien. Pero no metas falsas espectativas porque ha habido quien ha metido ahi barbaridades, lo que no podia permitirse. Eso está feo.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Este es el que dice que los fondos están ganando



No creo que hayan salido ganando, los dos pequeños han salido llorando, y para los grandes no es buena publicidad. Pero tampoco se acaba Wall Street con todo esto. Eso es lo que me molesta, ese Hype.

Lo que tengo claro es que económicamente todo el que se tragó el Hype ha salido o va a salir perdiendo. Eso es seguro.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Venga va, un poquito de humor para relajar el ambiente:

Reddit arruina el contrato de Messi comprando acciones de Prosinecki


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> no sé si hablas por mi, pero yo veo claro que:
> 
> -Los únicos grandes ganadores de todo esto son Game Stop, que no eran nuevos en estas cosas de Reddit y demás.
> 
> ...



Aquí los únicos ganadores son los que tenían en “propiedad” las acciones compradas abajo y vendidas en la cima. Esa es la realidad.
Por cierto, sería interesante ver quienes compraron las acciones días antes de cuando estaban a punto de subir. Igual había más de una sorpresa.


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Feb 2021)

Parece que se confirma que tenían naked shorts...


----------



## Maxos (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> -Los retards han mandado un mensaje que ha llegado y ha pegado duro pero van a pagarlo económicamente y *me parece de ser cabroncete el no avisarles y seguir empeñados en que se mantengan*. Es muy sencillo de entender: las acciones, en algún momento, volverán a valer menos de 50 dólares. Eso es seguro. No hay más.



Ahí está el tema. Los que salen diciendo que lo dejen y vendan ya no es que sean unos cabroncetes, es que son unos hijos de la grandísima puta que arruinan a familias enteras y les da igual. Mira los hilos de reddit de experiencias personales.
Que salga esta gente diciendo esto es que realmente les estás haciendo daño, les importa una mierda que ganes o pierdas, de hecho quieren que pierdas para ganar ellos.

EDIT: Me refiero a los de Wall Street, no a los foreros, ahora veo la cita.


----------



## GOL (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pero *es que la bolsa es así !!*, es un juego de *"suma 0"* (lo que entra por lo que sale).
> 
> ¿Qué quieres? ¿Que me invente los resultados?



No siempre. Si holdeas bien, v.e., indices X años nadie pierde.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Aquí los únicos ganadores son los que tenían en “propiedad” las acciones compradas abajo y vendidas en la cima. Esa es la realidad.
> Por cierto, sería interesante ver quienes compraron las acciones días antes de cuando estaban a punto de subir. Igual había más de una sorpresa.




Ya se han dicho, principalmente tres, el CEO, un tal Barry, y el héroes de los retards, el de la cinta en el pelo. Esos estaban a largo.

Luego ya quien entró unos dias antes seria interesantísimo, si.

Yo veo en esto un hype prefabricado, lo siento. Si el Viernes realmente hubiera sido el dia de saldar cuentas, o hubiera un dia exacto en el que fuera a pasar eso, podriamos jugar. Pero con lo que he visto después, tengo que sentirme engañado.


----------



## Libertum (1 Feb 2021)

Pues si yo fuese GameStop anunciaba una ampliación de capital e imprimía acciones nuevas para todo el que quiera una: fondos, diamond hands, paper hands... Oye, que si el problema es que se han duplicado acciones por los libros contables de estos chicos de WS y ahora no las encuentran, pues aquí tienen acciones nuevecitas, para que se las devuelvan a su primo. La empresa hace cash sano y reinventan el negocio, los chicos de Wall St. cierran sus cortos, los niños-rata ven su tienda favorita salvada, los accionistas actuales cobran sus derechos de emisión preferente, ... un plan sin fisuras, oïga.
A ver si ahora los bancos centrales son los únicos que pueden imprimir papel ...


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Parece que se confirma que tenían naked shorts...



*SEC Data Out: They don't have shares to settle SO HOLD!!*

DD

*TLDR: 5,074,937 shares (around 10% of the free float) were failed to deliver during the first half of January. This is not a tiny amount for which can be classed as an "error" with clearing, but rather signifying the fact that our thesis that they were naked short-selling was correct. This is a crime. The proof is there, literally, in the data. Since the figures change on each day, and they don't distinguish between new fails and other fails I have just assumed that they're new fails. The real number may be less as a result, but don't be mistaken that the naked shorts go into the millions to say the least.*

I am a retard and may be wrong on this. Do your DD.

*Source:* *https://www.sec.gov/data/foiadocsfailsdatahtm*

Hi Guys,

Today the SEC data on the failures to deliver just came out for the first half of January. Note that GME has been on the SEC Threshold List since the 8th of December. This list was created by the SEC to make sure they could keep their eyes on abusive naked short-selling, but just like 2008 they're asleep at the wheel. *When you short a share, you have to deliver the shares to the buyer within 2 days. If not, it's classed as a failure to deliver and signifies that you sold shares without having them or being able to locate them a.k.a naked short-selling*

I just combed through the data on this (you can go through it yourself and add up the "GME" failures to deliver) and the failures to deliver added up to *5,074,937* shares. *That's almost 10% of the whole fucking free float.* We don't even have the data on what's happened after the first half of January, but I assume it must be higher because of the even greater price spikes we have seen.

This is *FUCKING CRIMINAL* and all of these idiots deserve to go to jail for what they've done. They got their hand caught in the cookie jar shorting *140% of the free float* of GME, then halt trading at the same time across the world and then tank to get the paper hands to sell. *Now they're pushing the narrative that we're focusing on silver* which is complete BULLSHIT. *All the posts calling for silver are 2 day old Citadel/Melvin shill accounts, DO NOT LISTEN TO THEM.*

The facts are on our side. The hedge funds cannot suddenly change the rules of the game so the SEC can't report failures to deliver. The fact that they most of them don't have *ANY SHARES* to actually back their short position, I think that the short interest is still heavily underreported (don't listen to S3 or any of the sellouts, check Finwiz). We're still at around 122%. They literally cannot cover, and this is the thing none of the media shills are talking about. Even if they wanted to, they couldn't cover. This is why GME has been on the SEC Threshold List since December. This is pure naked short-selling.

*So, continue holding. DON'T LET ANYONE TELL YOU THAT WE DON'T HAVE THEM BY THE FUCKING BALLS. WE DO, AND IT'S TIME TO PAY THE PIPER.*

_*Disclaimer: I am an autist and not a financial adviser. I just ate crayons for dinner. I hold shares in GME because I like the stock. Do your own DD.*

Edit 1: I added up the aggregate balance on each day reported. The reason I have added them all up is because such large numbers cannot be due to clearing errors. I am an autist so I might be wrong, but I read that it was measured as an aggregate balance. I think the data makes sense because we know there was 140% short interest, so there must have been huge amounts of naked shorts and thus failures to deliver. Lots of people set limit orders and asked their brokers not to lend their shares which must have contributed to this. Someone please tell me if I'm wrong.

Tendy Capital_


----------



## maxkuiper (1 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Y a este es al que seguis y con quien se os cae la baba?
> 
> 
> Hostia puta qué nivel...



Es "el listillo" de burbuja. El guru de la bolsa, que ha descubierto que somos gacelillas


----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

Acabo de leer esto en WSB:


> It's not going well for them as literally no one is selling. Short selling is no longer offered on many platforms from what is being reported.



¿Naked shorts que se esfuman?


----------



## grom (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pero *es que la bolsa es así !!*, es un juego de *"suma 0"* (lo que entra por lo que sale).
> 
> ¿Qué quieres? ¿Que me invente los resultados?





OYeah dijo:


> no sé si hablas por mi, pero yo veo claro que:
> 
> -Los únicos grandes ganadores de todo esto son Game Stop, que no eran nuevos en estas cosas de Reddit y demás.
> 
> ...



Aparte que esta es una historia que recordaremos siempre, hay varios efectos colaterales que no se estan contemplando. Dos de ellos:

1. La publicidad que se esta haciendo a la empresa es absolutamente bestial. Si la nueva directiva supiera aprovecharlo, puede mejorar fundamentales y (a largo plazo) convertir el meme en realidad. 

2. Realmente, no importa quien gane dinero al final y quien no. Ha cuajado una idea de que una cierta coordinacion de retards puede hacer pupita al stablishment donde les duele. Y una vez que una idea cuaja, es dificil de deshacer.
Ademas, es una rebelion acorde con la sociedad actual: desde el sofa. 
Desgraciadamente, no somos de salir a quemar las sedes del PSOE, pero todo lo que sea dar por culo desde el sofa, se apunta una legion de apes.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Significa que vamos bien. Que los fondos están de mierda hasta el cuello y por ahora no pueden devolver las acciones. Mientras sigamos HOLDeando ellos están jodidos y se van a ir a la puta tarde o temprano.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

En nada, si los números son reales la estrategia sigue siendo HOLD como un retard


----------



## Anka Motz (1 Feb 2021)

Y "aprovechando" que el Pisuerga, pasa por Valladolid....

*Un mensaje en una red social desata compras masivas de acciones de Tubacex*
*La publicación del mismo vino acompañada de una subida vertiginosa de la cotización de las acciones de la siderúrgica.

El foro en cuestión -bajo el nombre WS Bets Español-*

No es una réplica del caso GameStop norteamericano, pero supone también una advertencia en torno a la influencia que pueden tener las redes sociales y la comunicación masiva e instantánea en torno a la Bolsa. Este lunes, *un mensaje colgado a primera hora de la mañana por el administrador de un foro en una red social española, animaba a comprar acciones de Tubacex*. Para ser exactos, anunciaba que él lo haría el próximo miércoles, para desgranar a continuación razones técnicas que sustentaban su idea. La publicación del mensaje vino acompañada de una subida vertiginosa de la cotización de las acciones de Tubacex, *con alzas por encima del 15%, que posteriormente se moderaron aunque con altibajos a lo largo de la jornada*. Los títulos de la siderúrgica finalizaron el día con una revalorización del 8,17%, tras haberse intercambiado 1,4 millones de acciones en la jornada. Una cantidad relativamente pequeña para los volúmenes habituales del mercado español -menos de dos millones de euros en total-, pero que supone entre dos y tres veces el 'tráfico' de títulos de Tubacex en una jornada normal.

El foro en cuestión -bajo el nombre WS Bets Español- tenía registrados este lunes por la mañana a *6.000 seguidores y a lo largo del día la 'afiliación' aumentó en unos 500 adicionales*. Es un canal de mensajes unidireccionales, ya que sólo escribe en él su administrador -que se identifica con el nombre de Fernando-, mientras los más de 6.000 restantes se limitan a leer sin replicar.

A diferencia de lo ocurrido en Estados Unidos, el foro no parece perseguir una revalorización de empresas en las que hay muchas posiciones cortas -que apuestan a la baja de las cotizaciones-, ya que *Tubacex no tiene operaciones de este tipo declaradas*. Al menos desde un punto de vista formal, es tan solo el púlpito desde el que un desconocido lanza sus apuestas de inversión.

El hecho de anunciar lo que asegura que hará dos días después, sin embargo, ha despertado la sospecha de que se trate de una burda manipulación: comprar acciones, animar a que otros calienten el valor y vender en plena subida.

Un mensaje en una red social desata compras masivas de acciones de Tubacex


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

grom dijo:


> Aparte que esta es una historia que recordaremos siempre, hay varios efectos colaterales que no se estan contemplando. Dos de ellos:
> 
> 1. La publicidad que se esta haciendo a la empresa es absolutamente bestial. Si la nueva directiva supiera aprovecharlo, puede mejorar fundamentales y (a largo plazo) convertir el meme en realidad.
> 
> ...




Yo estoy empezando a pensar que la nueva directiva está detrás de todo.

No veo mal lo que han hecho, ni a los retards. Pero si veo mal no parar el Hype o engañar. Yo estuve a punto de entrar para hacer daño el Viernes, y veo que ahora mismo me estarian bombardeando emocionalmente con que no, hay que mantenerse hasta perder el dinero totalmente para hacer daño, que lo del viernes no vale, que espere, que espere más, etc...


----------



## Kiral (1 Feb 2021)

Acabo de sentarme por primera vez en toda la tarde. Algún alma caritativa puede hacerme un resumen de lo que ha pasado?

Que alguien tenía que remar para sufragar las paguitas. 

Muchas gracias chavales.


----------



## Piturco (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Piturco.
> 
> Muy rara vez hago "pronósticos". Otra cosa es que *OPINE* (que son cosas diferentes).
> 
> ...



Sí, para qué engañarnos. Una pena que no lo hicieras y estoy seguro de que mucho lo has tenido que lamentar. Pero para serte franco, más lo siento por aquellos que indecisos a los que tus OPINIONES dejó fuera de Bitcoin en fechas tan tempranas. Las “manos de papel” de entonces.

En cualquier caso, todo aquello es pasado y me alegro de que te recompusieras y lograras engancharte al “boom” de Blockchain, seguro que aupado en la socorrida moda que se impuso desde bancos y corporaciones de “no es Bitcoin, es Blockchain”. Y quién sabe si eres el celebro gris detrás de alguna novedosa propuesta para trazar el pollo campero o alguna hortaliza utilizando la tecnología. Me alegro por ti.

Pero creo que en este hilo vuelves a adolecer de la visión que te faltó entonces para entender la inmensa propuesta de valor que traía Bitcoin.

Si hay suerte, mañana me entrará la transferencia que realicé anoche y podré comprar mi acción de GME y si baja mucho el precio pues compraré dos. Y mis acciones ya no estarán disponibles en el mercado. Esa es la idea de fondo

Y sí, estoy mentalizado de que puedo perder toda mi inversión. No me importa. Hay batallas inesperadas que hay que librar aunque las posibilidades de éxito sean mínimas.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

A todo esto a mi no me hagais ni caso que soy tan pobre que no me puedo permitir ni participar en la revolución.

Pero HOLD por los loles y BUY en las rebajas de primavera


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Feb 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Acabo de sentarme por primera vez en toda la tarde. Algún alma caritativa puede hacerme un resumen de lo que ha pasado?
> 
> Que alguien tenía que remar para sufragar las paguitas.
> 
> Muchas gracias chavales.



Hoy no ha pasado nada realmente.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Acabo de sentarme por primera vez en toda la tarde. Algún alma caritativa puede hacerme un resumen de lo que ha pasado?
> 
> Que alguien tenía que remar para sufragar las paguitas.
> 
> Muchas gracias chavales.





Lo he seguido bastante disperso, yo también tenía que remar unas horas, pero básicamente....(corregidme si me equivoco):

-En la primera media hora la cosa ha ido hacia arriba

-Luego ha habido desplome hasta el entorno de los 220$

-Cierta recuperación, hasta estabilizarse en el rango de los 250$

-Desangramiento gota a gota hasta el precio de cierre (227$).
El cierre deja un -30.38% en relación al cierre del viernes

-Volumen relativamente bajo. Sobre este punto está el quid: unos dicen que los hedge funds no han podido comprar las acciones que necesitan para cerrar los cortos; otros dicen que lo tienen controlado y que están masacrando a los retarded


----------



## Lego. (1 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Con el nuevo ignore no es necesario privar a los ignorados de nuestra sabiduría.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 561272
> 
> ...



anda, no sabía eso.

PS: Pues no lo encuentro en las preferencias. ¿Dónde está ese menú?  ya lo he encontrado. pues llevaba desde el cambio a xenforo con eso mal...


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Hoy no ha pasado nada realmente.



Bueno, una buena bajada sin apenas volumen


----------



## [IΞI] (1 Feb 2021)

Touché! xD

El nick es la mayúscula de Xi, escríbelo así si es más cómodo

Me da igual si hago más rico a otro fondo o palmo 300 pero desde luego no voy a quedar como el paper hands del jilo jajajaja

Si se puede con el broker naranja voy a pillar pues...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Ya que tienes el contrato a mano.
> 
> Fíjate las cláusulas que hablen de *cuándo pueden LIQUIDAR o CANCELAR o PONER STOP LOSS a las órdenes*. Esa es la parte relevante para el tema que nos ocupa.




Lo más parecido es esto:

_NINETY NINE recibirá y transmitirá diligentemente las órdenes de sus clientes; no obstante, las 
órdenes se ejecutarán siempre que sus características se ajusten a las condiciones de mercado 
necesarias para la ejecución y teniendo en cuenta que la situación de la cotización del 
instrumento o del centro de contratación no pudieran imposibilitar la ejecución. En estos 
supuestos y en otras circunstancias ajenas a NINETY NINE, ésta no garantiza que la orden 
pueda ser cumplida. _


No veo nada más relevante en las quince hojas. He de mirar en la página web, no sea que esto son condiciones particulares y no haya leído las generales, pero me extrañaría.


----------



## amigos895 (1 Feb 2021)

Compro una acción de gamestop a 247 y bajó como la espuma menudo gafe soy  voy a tener que vender para que llegue a la luna.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

A ver, a ver, a ver...




Red Star dijo:


> *TLDR: 5,074,937 shares (around 10% of the free float) were failed to deliver during the first half of January. This is not a tiny amount for which can be classed as an "error" with clearing, but rather signifying the fact that our thesis that they were naked short-selling was correct. This is a crime. The proof is there, literally, in the data. Since the figures change on each day, and they don't distinguish between new fails and other fails I have just assumed that they're new fails. The real number may be less as a result, but don't be mistaken that the naked shorts go into the millions to say the least.*
> 
> I am a retard and may be wrong on this. Do your DD.
> 
> ...



Me fui al sitio de la SEC a descargar el reporte de "*acciones no entregadas*" de la *primera quincena de Enero del 2021* (no está el de la segunda quincena) y resulta que *SI APARECEN LOS "FALTANTES" BRUTALES DE LA ACCION DE GME !!*

Me tomé el trabajo de separarlas (es un archivo TXT hay que pasarlo a Excel, ordenarlo y tal y tal)

Estos son los datos:

*SETTLEMENT DATE | CUSIP | SYMBOL | QUANTITY (FAILS) | DESCRIPTION | PRICE*

20210104|36467W109|GME| *182.269* |GAMESTOP CORP (HLDG CO) CL A|18.84
20210105|36467W109|GME| *490.723* |GAMESTOP CORP (HLDG CO) CL A|17.25
20210106|36467W109|GME| *772.112* |GAMESTOP CORP (HLDG CO) CL A|17.37
20210107|36467W109|GME| *799.328* |GAMESTOP CORP (HLDG CO) CL A|18.36
20210108|36467W109|GME| *555.658* |GAMESTOP CORP (HLDG CO) CL A|18.08
20210111|36467W109|GME| *703.110* |GAMESTOP CORP (HLDG CO) CL A|17.69
20210112|36467W109|GME| *287.730* |GAMESTOP CORP (HLDG CO) CL A|19.94
20210113|36467W109|GME| *662.524* |GAMESTOP CORP (HLDG CO) CL A|19.95
20210114|36467W109|GME| *621.483* |GAMESTOP CORP (HLDG CO) CL A|31.40

Es sencillo de entender pero por las dudas algunas aclaraciones:

*Settlement Date*: El día en que debieron despacharse.
*Cusip*: El Código NUMERO de la ACCION
*Symbol*: El de la Empresa (en este caso GME)

*Quantity (fails):* Este es el dato que nos interesa, las acciones que NO SE ENTREGARON y que podrían ser un "naked"

*Description*: El nombre de la Empresa
*Price*: El precio de la acción al momento del contrato

Le puse un punto a las cantidades para una lectura más cómoda y, efectivamente son *MILLONES DE ACCIONES DE GME NO DESPACHADAS !!*

_¿Lo arreglaron en el informe siguiente (segunda mitad de Enero) que aún no está publicado ?

¿Por qué borraron ese post de Reddit ?_ (estaba equivocado, falta el dato de la segunda quincena y allí no hay faltantes, presiones)

Aquí si hay un dato muy interesante (del que sería bueno conocer la respuesta)


----------



## Kiral (1 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Lo he seguido bastante disperso, yo también tenía que remar unas horas, pero básicamente....(corregidme si me equivoco):
> 
> -En la primera media hora la cosa ha ido hacia arriba
> 
> ...



Gracias @Gurney. Tengo claro que los fondos están perdiendo, y es que con el 140% a cortos inicial, tienen que comprarlas TODAS para devolver, y hay cientos de miles que no han cedido.

Eso sí, yo creo que otros fondos que no están pillados aquí están haciendo el agosto. Pero bueno, en las batallas ganadas también caen soldados del vencedor.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


> Compro una acción de gamestop a 247 y bajó como la espuma menudo gafe soy  voy a tener que vender para que llegue a la luna.




No eres gafe (o al menos, no por esto en concreto )

El río está muy revuelto, eso es todo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Feb 2021)

Un poco más del caso...


----------



## Hamtel (1 Feb 2021)

Ha cerrado a 225


----------



## tomac (1 Feb 2021)

DeepFuckingValue sigue dentro.

El es nuestro pastor, nuestro guia to da moon.


----------



## mordoriana (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Pero *es que la bolsa es así !!*, es un juego de *"suma 0"* (lo que entra por lo que sale).
> 
> ¿Qué quieres? ¿Que me invente los resultados?




Claro tienes razón. El juego normal en bolsa es asi.
Pero.. Esta apuesta no era para ganar dinero, la apuesta era a que los otros pierdan dinero y mostrar la mierda que guardan bajo las alfombras. 

Creo que es lo primero que te decían para invertir. Que lo que inviertas, sabes que lo perderás todo o casi todo. 

Son retarded tocapelotas. No especuladores de mercados.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> A ver, a ver, a ver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trileros, todo es una ilusión


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

*HOLD HIJOS DE PVTA*

Os dejo este avatar que es más hispano que la versión rubia, por si alguien lo quiere. Lo he tuneado con GIMP.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 561362
> 
> 
> *HOLD HIJOS DE PVTA*
> ...



(emoticono de cohete)x3 (emoticono de luna)


----------



## bonatti (1 Feb 2021)

Que pesado era Nico con sus chapas sobre la blockchain, y lo agradecidos que estaban los bancos por que les hubieran regalado la tecnología. Me acuerdo de que nos traía documentos que supuestamente demostraban que ya estaba trabajando en ello... eran documentos de estándares de la industria de pagos con tarjeta de crédito que no tenía nada que ver.

Mira tú que si los bancos, instituciones financieras, fondos, reguladores, etc. tuvieran algún remoto interés en implementar un sistema transparente, limpio, auditable por cualquiera... precisamente eso es lo que podría proporcionar la tecnología blockchain. Los títulos podrían cambiar de manos realmente con cada transacción, en las fracciones decimales que fueran necesarias, sin duda alguna de quién es el propietario legítimo en cada momento y el número de títulos en circulación. No tienen la más mínima intención.

Incluso en entornos corporativos, donde supuestamente todo sería más sencillo y más fácil de auditar... precisamente, un registro inalterable donde se vislumbren las cagadas sin posible apaño entre bambalinas. No es tan atractivo para los que pueden quedar en evidencia.

Nico es excelente en el debate, parece curtido en los concursos de debate esos que salen en las pelis de Hollywood. Construye escenarios plausibles, perfectamente razonados y explicados, pero basados en suposiciones en muchos casos incorrectas (al caso de Bitcoin me remito). Escribe cientos, miles de lineas en poco tiempo, su productividad es apabullante. Realmente esta muy motivado cuando algo le interesa. Es complicado mantenerle una discusión, porque nunca va a cederte en el núcleo de su argumentación, y alargará la discusión sin limite. El cansiiiino que diría Mota. Sus motivaciones ni las entiendo, ni me importan.

Me parecía interesante escribir este post, abundando en los que ya se han escrito comentando sus cagadas con el Bitcoin, porque veo a bastante gente embelesada con la verborrea. La verdad, que yo no tengo ni idea de inversión en bolsa, así que quizás sus argumentos sean certeros y el escenario final sea el que él comenta.

@Nico estaría bien conocer esos fantásticos proyecto en los que has trabajado con blockchain. Si algún contrato de confidencialidad te impide dar detalles concretos, estaría bien que dieras alguna pinceladas para que pudiéramos hacernos una idea de la propuesta de valor, el impacto real, o lo que consideres relevante.


----------



## Kiral (1 Feb 2021)

Deepfuckingvalue no va a vender jamás. Un tío que puede invertir 750.000 pavos en una empresa de internet porque le sale de sus cojones, es un tío al que no le falta la pasta. No será multimillonario, pero millones, tiene.

Y según he leído, su hobby es un canal que tenía sobre estos temas. No va a querer que se le haga la cruz de por vida por abanderar la traición más grande desde San Pedro a Jesucristo.

Entendéis sus motivaciones? Esto es un sueño para él. Algo con lo que nunca jamás llegó a soñar. Si le hubieran pedido hace un mes 1 millón a cambio de abanderar esta cruzada, lo habría dado feliz. Para qué coño quiere él 50 millones más? 

No venderá. Nadie de los que compraron mucho ahí, y han aguantado hasta hoy colgando sus “ganancias”, venderán. Y mientras ellos aguanten, los que tienen poco (500-1000 euros) tampoco lo harán porque con esa cantidad no salen de pobres y sin embargo les aporta mucho psicológicamente sentirte parte de esto. 

Es una guerra que los fondos pillados no pueden ganar. Otra cosa son los demás Hedge Funds, que se pueden estar forrando. 

Eso sí, que tenga cuidadito el sistema, que se van descubriendo cositas y si se descuidan le hacen un destrozo de difícil reparación.


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (1 Feb 2021)

Hola leonor soy yo jacobo dijo:


> De ayer a hoy
> Ver archivo adjunto 560433






La plata física ha subido cerca de un 25% en dos días


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

ATENCION !!

Mira tú por qué borraron el post de Reddit... *es porque ESTA MAL* y las acciones "no entregadas" durante la primera quincena *no fueron MILLONES* (sumando esas cifras) sino *EL ULTIMO VALOR INFORMADO.*

Que era este;

20210114|36467W109|GME| *621.483* |GAMESTOP CORP (HLDG CO) CL A|31.40

===

Ignoraba este reporte de la SEC (no tengo que usarlo para nada) pero, a primera vista coincidía con el post del retarded redditero.

Pero resulta que luego TE PONES A LEER (cosa que sin duda hizo alguien y por eso borraron el post) y te encuentras con este detalle:

La SEC indica cómo informa las "acciones no entregadas"



> Fails to deliver on a given day *are a cumulative number of all fails outstanding until that day, plus new fails that occur that day, less fails that settle that day*. The figure *is not a daily amount of fails*, but a combined figure that includes both new fails on the reporting day as well as existing fails. In other words, *these numbers reflect aggregate fails as of a specific point in time*, and may have little or no relationship to yesterday's aggregate fails. Thus, it is important to note that the age of fails cannot be determined by looking at these numbers. In addition, the underlying source(s) of the fails-to-deliver shares is not necessarily the same as the underlying source(s) of the fails-to-deliver shares reported the day prior or the day after.



Que traducido para los que no tengan ganas de leer en inglés, viene a decir que:



> Los fallos de entrega en un día determinado *son un número acumulado de todos los fallos pendientes hasta ese día, más los nuevos fallos que se producen ese día, menos los fallos que se liquidan ese día*. La cifra *no es una cantidad diaria de fallos*, sino una cifra combinada que incluye tanto los nuevos fallos del día de referencia como los fallos existentes. En otras palabras, *estas cifras reflejan los fallos agregados en un momento determinado*, y pueden tener poca o ninguna relación con los fallos agregados de ayer. Por lo tanto, es importante tener en cuenta que la antigüedad de los fallos no puede determinarse observando estas cifras. Además, la fuente subyacente de las acciones fallidas no es necesariamente la misma que la fuente subyacente de las acciones fallidas comunicadas el día anterior o el día posterior.



===

Que la información que tomas en crudo "_de Reddit_" *te puede llevar a ERRORES BRUTALES*. Es un hecho.

Que la gente es muy voluntariosa *pero NO TIENE LA MAS PUTA IDEA* (hablo de los retards, no de los operadores financieros que manejan esto al dedillo), por lo visto *ES UN HECHO.*

Que el puto retard que abrió el post, *bien pudo LEER LA DESCRIPCION* (está en inglés, su propio idioma coñe !!), también.

Y, finalmente, que te den el "bombazo" de "_fallaron en entregar más de 5 millones de acciones_", pero que no te digan luego que, al finalizar la quincena sólo eran *621.483*, es mala leche (están dando información PARCIAL como hacen los medios manipulados).

===

Lo que parecía un dato lapidario a favor de los retards (no entregaron más de 5 millones de acciones), *queda en 600.000 y eso sin conocer lo que pasó en la segunda quincena que no está en los registros.*

===

Cuidado con lo que leen.

No todo lo que aparece en los foros es correcto.

Este es un ejemplo.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

mordoriana dijo:


> Claro tienes razón. El juego normal en bolsa es asi.
> Pero.. Esta apuesta no era para ganar dinero, la apuesta era a que los otros pierdan dinero y mostrar la mierda que guardan bajo las alfombras.
> 
> Creo que es lo primero que te decían para invertir. Que lo que inviertas, sabes que lo perderás todo o casi todo.
> ...



Yo creo que son retarded propiamente dichos. Incluso quienes les manipulan, les han puesto ese nombre para burlarse de ellos.
Les han convencido para jugar un juego en el que no importa perder, porque supuestamente, aunque pierdan, van a hacer daño a unos fondos.
Lo cual es absurdo. Si los retard pierden, es porque los fondos ganan y todo habrá sido en vano.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 561362
> Ver archivo adjunto 561373
> 
> 
> ...




Podrías hacer uno calvo?
Eso es demasiado pelo para el standard de Burbuja






Kiral dijo:


> los que tienen poco (500-1000 euros) tampoco lo harán porque con esa cantidad no salen de pobres y sin embargo les aporta mucho psicológicamente sentirte parte de esto



Es que es mucho más barato que un psicólogo, y muchísimo más energizante, real, intenso, que oír a una charo conductista que en la estantería tiene libros de Santandreu


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Feb 2021)

DFV ya saco unos 3M de $, con lo que aún tiene dentro puede hacer lo que le pete.

@Nico hace un rato estuve viendo un directo de un ex-trader que comentaba la jugada y respondía preguntas concretas que le pasaban. Le hicieron la pregunta de las acciones no entregadas y después de confirmar los datos que viste tu, decía que por el aumento de precio posterior entendía que solo en la segunda 15na de eventos habría el triple que en la primera.

¿Cambia en esto tu idea sobre el tema fondo o forma? El que digo yo si era un ex-trader profesional y no entiende ese documento como lo entiendes tú.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (1 Feb 2021)

Post de DeepFuckingValue (el commander in chief), sigue dentro, no ha vendido ni un miserable futuro.











Y los retards no defraudan:


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> ATENCION !!
> 
> Mira tú por qué borraron el post de Reddit... *es porque ESTA MAL* y las acciones "no entregadas" durante la primera quincena *no fueron MILLONES* (sumando esas cifras) sino *EL ULTIMO VALOR INFORMADO.*
> 
> ...



A los retards ya se les ha visto el plumero en cosas gordas. Como para fiarse de los numeritos finos.

Esto es un Black Lives Matter como una catedral, llevado a la bolsa.


----------



## Red Star (1 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Podrías hacer uno calvo?
> Eso es demasiado pelo para el standard de Burbuja
> 
> 
> ...



Eso ya supera a mis escasas dotes de retoque gráfico.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Sinceramente y me caes bien pero la culpa la tenéis gente como tu qué no tienes ni idea y no paras de postear, gente como @Nico que se sabe las vocales de la bolsa y está aquí troleando como en todos los hilos, es un cm, quien no lo vea es subnormal. Post como el que mandamos a reddit que serían dignos de debates se pierden entre la mierda, esto es un foro no un chat.


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Yo creo que son retarded propiamente dichos. Incluso quienes les manipulan, les han puesto ese nombre para burlarse de ellos.
> Les han convencido para jugar un juego en el que no importa perder, porque supuestamente, aunque pierdan, van a hacer daño a unos fondos.
> Lo cual es absurdo. Si los retard pierden, es porque los fondos ganan y todo habrá sido en vano.



Que no.
Que hay jugadas en las que las dos partes pierden.
Como en la Guerra de lo ROse.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Yo creo que son retarded propiamente dichos. Incluso quienes les manipulan, les han puesto ese nombre para burlarse de ellos.
> Les han convencido para jugar un juego en el que no importa perder, porque supuestamente, aunque pierdan, van a hacer daño a unos fondos.
> Lo cual es absurdo. Si los retard pierden, es porque los fondos ganan y todo habrá sido en vano.



Pues como en todas las roboluciones, los ricos siguen siendo ricos y los pobres pobres


----------



## electrón (1 Feb 2021)

HOLD, me la sudan el -14% de mi GME... ningún problema para mi... como si se va a 0 USD. Quería formar parte de esto. Total, son las cañas que no me puedo tomar por el cierre de la hostelería.
*HOLD*


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> DFV ya saco unos 3M de $, con lo que aún tiene dentro puede hacer lo que le pete.
> 
> @Nico hace un rato estuve viendo un directo de un ex-trader que comentaba la jugada y respondía preguntas concretas que le pasaban. Le hicieron la pregunta de las acciones no entregadas y *después de confirmar los datos que viste tu, decía que por el aumento de precio posterior entendía que solo en la segunda 15na de eventos habría el triple que en la primera.
> 
> ¿Cambia en esto tu idea sobre el tema fondo o forma?* El que digo yo si era un ex-trader profesional y no entiende ese documento como lo entiendes tú.



1) Si te fijas, ese informe de "Fallos en las Entregas" (que lo empezaron a hacer en el 2008, antes sólo informaban grandes contratos), jamás lo había visto ni usado (yo tradeé varios años antes) *NO HABLA de 5 millones de acciones no entregadas sino de 600.000.*

2) Eso lo aclaré en el otro post luego que me puse a ver en detalle "cómo" había que interpretar el informe.

3) Si en la primera quincena "fallaron" en entregar 600.000 acciones (que es cuando los pescaron con el pie cambiado), seguramente eso lo han corregido ya en la segunda o ahora (no van a quedar "naked" justo cuando la acción está en la mirada de todo el mundo).

4) Una cosa son las "naked" (eventualmente el caso de acciones no entregadas) y otra son los CORTOS y sus OPCIONES (son cosas diferentes aunque estén vinculadas).

5) A saber si en este momento las posiciones abiertas de CORTOS son tan grandes (no tengo esos datos) y a saber si los cortos actuales son los que "pillaron" a Melvin o los "nuevos" que están metiendo los Fondos para aprovecharse de que baje de $ 350 a $ 100.

Mucho me temo que lo que se "ve" a través de la cotización y el gráfico es la realidad... *HAY CONTROL por parte de los operadores sobre el valor*. Simplemente ahora están "haciendo caja" *dejando entrar a $ 350 y liquidando en el camino para forrarse.*

No debe queda nadie "pillado" ya en el tema de cortos o, los que están pillados son unos pocos y sus pérdidas no afectan a los grandes fondos.

===

*OPINIONES DE RETARDED PARA MAÑANA*

¿Qué va a pasar con esta acción mañana? (_*siempre pensando "del otro lado"*_)

Veo dos escenarios:

1) La SEC, por razones políticas *ha dado la orden de terminar con este despiporre* para cortar el chorro de noticias y mañana el mercado baja y baja y baja *para liquidar a las gacelas, humillarlas, derrotarlas y mostrar las cabezas como trofeo* (cabezas de gacela disecadas y puestas en los clubes de inversión)

2) La SEC no los presiona y deja que los Fondos puedan "jugar" al gato y al ratón varios días... en ese caso la acción "subirá" y "bajará" *al ritmo que saben imponer estos hijos de puta expertos en la psicología de los mercados,* mientras la gente sencilla, sea porque "cree" que los tiene pillados y se va a vengar de ellos, sea porque tiene la secreta ambición de que la acción "subirá como espuma cuando tengan que liquidar los cortos", sigue metiendo dinero que los fondos, amablemente, meten en su billetera mientras los dejan divertirse.

Lo veremos mañana.


----------



## Faldo (1 Feb 2021)

5 acciones de GME he comprado a 215$. Por TROYA!!!


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Pues como en todas las roboluciones, los ricos siguen siendo ricos y los pobres pobres



Por eso está Washington con alambradas y soldados.... Tienen nuestro aliento en la nuca, se están colando en todos los aspectos y de mala manera, piensan que con el covid nos tendrán tranquilos y arruinados pero algo está pasando, por eso tenéis que entrar aquí y a otros hilos a desmoralizar, se huele el miedo y las prisas.


----------



## bambum (1 Feb 2021)

Le han puesto chincheta. Hilo épico en un acontecimiento épico!
HOLD muchachos y aprieten filas.

El mundo nos está mirando.


----------



## amigos895 (1 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> No eres gafe (o al menos, no por esto en concreto )
> 
> El río está muy revuelto, eso es todo



Lo soy  :
- Me meto en Nokia, vale sube y multiplica casi x2 el valor, de 4.40 llega a 8.80, vendo a 7.70 y baja a menos de 5, vale aquí bien.
- Me meto a AMC a unos 14-15, llega a 16.80 y cae en picado a 8 para luego subir sin llegar al pico.
- Meto más en AMC, baja su valor enseguida.
- Pongo en GME, sube y cae en picado.

 Como meta en las acciones del IBEX35 se cae todo


----------



## Polonia Viva (1 Feb 2021)

Mañana en teoría es el primero de los días clave en todo este asunto en el que puede venir el primer short squeeze. Las call options que les ejercieron el viernes se tienen que ejecutar mañana, es decir, deben comprar un chorro de acciones de GME para entregar a sus acreedores.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Mañana en teoría es el primero de los días clave en todo este asunto en el que puede venir el primer short squeeze. Las call options que les ejercieron el viernes se tienen que ejecutar mañana, es decir, deben comprar un chorro de acciones de GME para entregar a sus acreedores.



Ah, el primero de los dias clave. El Viernes pasado no lo fue.

A ver mañana con lo que salís.


----------



## Indignado (1 Feb 2021)

Los que teneis acciones para trollear un rato podeis poner un stop profit a un millón de dolares ,sería el "yo he estado aquí/ pillo sito" de los foreros de burbuja


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Por eso está Washington con alambradas y soldados.... Tienen nuestro aliento en la nuca, se están colando en todos los aspectos y de mala manera, piensan que con el covid nos tendrán tranquilos y arruinados pero algo está pasando, por eso tenéis que entrar aquí y a otros hilos a desmoralizar, se huele el miedo y las prisas.



Siento que te lo tomes así pero mi intencion no es desmoralizar. Todas las revoluciones han sido asi, no es que no cambien las cosas pero los ricos siguen siendo ricos y los pobres pobres.

Creeme que si pudiera estaria ahi holdeando solo por tocar los huevos y por ver si se puede traspasar ni que sea un infimo % de dinero de los fondos a la gente corriente, y si, habrá mucha gente que palmara pasta, he visto burradas en Reddit pero ver como se revuelven en los medios soltando mierda dando la sensacion de que tienen miedo ya ha valido la pena


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Feb 2021)

Los que estais muy metidos en esto, ¿qué creeis que ocurriría si se promoviera la salida de todos los mercados de todos los minoristas motivándolo por ejemplo: "por estafa"??.

¿Y si se consiguiera que salieran pongamos un 60%?


----------



## Perturbado (1 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Con el nuevo ignore no es necesario privar a los ignorados de nuestra sabiduría.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 561272
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info. Es genial esta nueva herramienta. 

De esta forma se puede regresar al foro de antaño donde CMs y otros a sueldos eran escasos. Podías confiar en que todos los contenidos era de calidad y sinceros. 

Dejar de nuevo burbuja con poca gente de forma personalizada y limpia de ruido.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


> Lo soy  :
> - Me meto en Nokia, vale sube y multiplica casi x2 el valor, de 4.40 llega a 8.80, vendo a 7.70 y baja a menos de 5, vale aquí bien.
> - Me meto a AMC a unos 14-15, llega a 16.80 y cae en picado a 8 para luego subir sin llegar al pico.
> - Meto más en AMC, baja su valor enseguida.
> ...




Cuando no sepas quién es la gacela... la gacela eres tú !!  

PD = Los que entramos a los valores "_leyendo el periódico_" (o los foros) es que llegamos tarde. Los ganan dinero son los que METEN LA INVERSION *y luego "comentan" para que se meta el resto (y le suba su valor).*


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un poco más del caso...




Insoportable la mujer, he aguantado dos minutos, que falta de elocuencia y saber hablar.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Cuando no sepas quién es la gacela... la gacela eres tú !!
> 
> PD = Los que entramos a los valores "_leyendo el periódico_" (o los foros) es que llegamos tarde. Los ganan dinero son los que METEN LA INVERSION *y luego "comentan" para que se meta el resto (y le suba su valor).*



Siendo cierto, hay que reconocer que DeepFuckingValue se merece la ganancia que va a sacar.


----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

economan dijo:


> Conocéis al chico que ha ganado 50 kilos con Gamestop, dicen que era uno de los que ideó Wallstreetbets
> *Youtuber gana $50 Millones con Gamestop*



No ha ganado nada todavía. Está holdeando como un señor.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Esa era la idea en todo momento en Reddit se ha dicho que la gente se metiese con una cantidad que no le supusiese ningun problema perder y que en cuanto compraran ya la dieran por perdida.

Mucha gente se ha metido esperando un pelotazo y de eso no es lo que va la cosa en realidad, luego siempre vienen los lloros.


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Mañana en teoría es el primero de los días clave en todo este asunto en el que puede venir el primer short squeeze. Las call options que les ejercieron el viernes se tienen que ejecutar mañana, es decir, *deben comprar un chorro de acciones de GME para entregar a sus acreedores.*



Supongo que esa será la noticia con la que ahora en Reddit, convencerán a unos miles de retards adicionales para que metan su dinero mañana.

Pero pregunto: _¿ Tú crees que *los tíos MAS PROFESIONALES DEL MUNDO*, que tienen *TODAS LAS HERRAMIENTAS Y RECURSOS para ello*, tras el traspié inicial -que si lo tuvieron-, mañana van a ser derrotados por unos jóvenes que han visto su primer broker ayer por la tarde ?_

Lo más seguro es que estén calzados y cubiertos hace rato (*tuvieron varios días para arreglar los pufos*) y mañana van a meter dinero en bolsa (jugando con el precio arriba y abajo), y eso si es que no se deciden a masacrar directamente.

Y digo estos para los que confunden escenarios.

En las criptos jugabas (ahora ya no, pero antes) entre "iguales" en el Far West (sin reglas).

*Esto es LA BOLSA !!,* el sitio con el mayor porcentaje de asesinos hijos de puta por metro cuadrado en el mundo !!

No confundan el Far West con Wall Street... llevan una *"W*" los dos pero no son la misma cosa.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


> Lo soy  :
> - Me meto en Nokia, vale sube y multiplica casi x2 el valor, de 4.40 llega a 8.80, vendo a 7.70 y baja a menos de 5, vale aquí bien.
> - Me meto a AMC a unos 14-15, llega a 16.80 y cae en picado a 8 para luego subir sin llegar al pico.
> - Meto más en AMC, baja su valor enseguida.
> ...




Es que te has metido en los rápidos, y además de los que, como te comentaba @Nico, están ya "lanzados" y mucha gente posicionada desde abajo.
En cosas así tienes que estar muy encima, entrar y salir, y tener la suerte de coger la subida, y no comerte la bajada.


Algo parecido, mira por ejemplo lo que ha pasado hoy con Ripple (XRP):

XRP USD (XRP-USD) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Han organizado un pumpeo de los de toda la vida, y como siempre, los que lo han montado habrían comprado en el entorno de 0´20$ (o incluso menos si cogieron los mínimos de cuando se presentó la demanda de la SEC) y han ganado mucho; algunas pocas gacelas suertudas y algo avispadas (no mucho, porque eran potencialmente carne de cañón) habrán ganado algo, si han sabido entrar en mitad de la subida y salirse a tiempo; y el resto de gacelas han sido desangradas brutalmente






Perturbado dijo:


> Dejar de nuevo burbuja con poca gente de forma personalizada y limpia de ruido.




*MAKE BURBUJA GREAT AGAIN*


----------



## filets (1 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> No ha ganado nada todavía. Está holdeando como un señor.



Ni puta idea tienes. Vendio acciones por un valor de 13 millones de dolares, y subio a WSB la captura de pantalla


----------



## filets (1 Feb 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Mañana en teoría es el primero de los días clave en todo este asunto en el que puede venir el primer short squeeze. Las call options que les ejercieron el viernes se tienen que ejecutar mañana, es decir, deben comprar un chorro de acciones de GME para entregar a sus acreedores.



NO

El jueves era el dia que la accion iba a subir a 1000 dolares
Despues era el viernes
Y durante el fin de semana la narrativa cambio a "me da igual el dinero mantengo la accion para joder a Wall Street"


----------



## filets (1 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Siendo cierto, hay que reconocer que DeepFuckingValue se merece la ganancia que va a sacar.



DFV ha tenido suerte y punto.
Es como si yo me invento un sistema para elegir los numeros de la primitiva y acierto
Eso no significa que mi sistema funcione.


----------



## OYeah (1 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> NO
> 
> El jueves era el dia que la accion iba a subir a 1000 dolares
> Despues era el viernes
> Y durante el fin de semana la narrativa cambio a "me da igual el dinero mantengo la accion para joder a Wall Street"




A mi ya han conseguido echarme atrás para todo. No es serio y empiezo a temerme que ha sido prefabricado por Game Stop.

Hay demasiados Cliffhangers y Memes.


----------



## amigos895 (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

economan dijo:


> ¿Y es?, eso es por no haber vendido todavía?



Eso es. Hoy por ejemplo ha palmado 5 millones $ en valor de sus acciones GME.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Para nada tronco, pero aquí se trata de hold contra los poderosos, yo también tengo mis teorías detrás, llevo un par de Game y plata a físico, te discuto que hay que gestionar la lucha y cada uno como pueda, solo te pido que esto es una causa aparte del debate que pueda surgir y si eres nuevo con foreros como Nico todo se diluye. El mundo está en guerra y tienes que definir bando y armas, no te quedes en el debate simplista de marging...out , call....es su juego.


AHORA VAMOS A JUGAR A OTRO, 2 retard y cientos de onzas físicas, GO!!!!


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> 1) Si te fijas, ese informe de "Fallos en las Entregas" (que lo empezaron a hacer en el 2008, antes sólo informaban grandes contratos), jamás lo había visto ni usado (yo tradeé varios años antes) *NO HABLA de 5 millones de acciones no entregadas sino de 600.000.*
> 
> 2) Eso lo aclaré en el otro post luego que me puse a ver en detalle "cómo" había que interpretar el informe.
> 
> ...



Me temo que ahí es donde está la duda. Si lo fondos se salieron en el momento de la bajada cuando los brokers online interrumpieron las ordenes de compra o si siguen pillados. Dos datos relevantes:

-Los de reddit estiman que solo tienen un 10% de las acciones
-La sobreventa de acciones se estima en un 130%

La verdad es que de ser ciertas esas cifras dejarian un amplio espacio a los fondos para escaparse. Es posible que los redditeros a estas alturas estén sujetando una bolsa vacia.

Menuda intriga.


----------



## Bafumat (1 Feb 2021)

Quien necesita analisis y reflexiones concienzudas teniendo videos como estos, Go full retard!


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> DFV ha tenido suerte y punto.
> Es como si yo me invento un sistema para elegir los numeros de la primitiva y acierto
> Eso no significa que mi sistema funcione.



Hizo honor a su nombre. Analizó los fundamentales, pilló la avaricia de los cortos y está sacando buen provecho de ello (su posición, además, viene de largo).

GME por estados financieros, no debería haber sido tan infravalorada.


----------



## Maxos (1 Feb 2021)

Por otro lado también demuestra que fondos más grandes o bien no entran al juego o lo hacen con muy poco dinero. O si lo hacen es con derivados.
Parece que todos se quedan al margen. El pufo debe ser más grande de lo que parece.


----------



## PATITOXXL (1 Feb 2021)

schopenhauer dijo:


> Perdón por el tochazo, pero aquí va mi explicación de lo que creo que está ocurriedo.
> 
> El tema de las posiciones cortas no es tan simple como la explicacion de que tienen que comprarlas y darselas a quien se las han pedido prestadas. Las posiciones cortas pueden ser opciones de venta e incluso opciones de compra, ir corto significa que crees que el valor va a bajar y hay muchisimas formas de ponerse corto frente a algo. Puedes hacerlo vendiendole a la gente opciones de compra a precios muy altos que sabes que no van a ejercer o vendiendo o comprando otro tipo de opciones de compra y venta con un comun denominador, crees que el precio de la accion de mercado es superior al precio real de la acción.
> 
> ...






Joder, cito por si se le ha pasado leerlo a alguien.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Para los que os meteis aquí ilusionados con los precios de cotización que sepáis que son mentira, entre 3 agencias con 100 mil acciones se las pueden ir intercambiando a los precios que quieran. WELCOME TO THE FREE MARKET.

Y cómo eso todo.


----------



## Kluster (1 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> DFV ha tenido suerte y punto.
> Es como si yo me invento un sistema para elegir los numeros de la primitiva y acierto
> Eso no significa que mi sistema funcione.




Este video es de agosto, donde explica porqué GameStop va a pegar el pelotazo.

Ojalá hubiese visto yo estos videos en su momento.


----------



## marvinhess (2 Feb 2021)

Está puesto desde esta tarde amigo, cuando vosotros vais yo vuelvo  jajajaja


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Yo he dicho desde el principio que muchos Retards van a perder mucha pasta, que tengo muy bien definidos mis límites, y que lo que meta a GME lo considero dinero perdido. Que algunos fondos van a ganar mucho con esto creo que está fuera de toda duda.

La apuesta es: ¿seremos capaces de hacer temblar a los HF mostrando el daño que podemos hacer si nos coordinamos? ¿Forzarles a jugar tan sucio que alguien se vea obligado a intervenir? Parece que algunos que saben mucho más de bolsa que nosotros (que yo, al menos) piensan que sí, y las reacciones de Melvin, de la prensa, e incluso de otras grandes financieras me hacen pensar lo mismo.
Pero imagino que nadie lo sabe realmente. Si acaso los grandes fondos tendrán una idea aproximada.

Tampoco creo que los cinco retards pringaos de burbuja vayamos a producir un gran impacto, así que qué más da.

Está guay sentirse parte de la revolución y tal, pero creo que esta apuesta es para meter un dinero que no te incomode perder. Nadie con dos dedos de frente te va a juzgar por retirarte, y ni siquiera tenemos por qué enterarnos.



> Lo que tengo claro es que si tuviera 3000 o 4000 € o más no me la jugaba ni de coña



Es que para los pobres eso son palabras mayores. Supongo que nunca me haré rico con esta actitud, pero yo tampoco lo haría.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Este video es de agosto, donde explica porqué GameStop va a pegar el pelotazo.
> 
> Ojalá hubiese visto yo estos videos en su momento.



Pues yo podría haber visto ese vídeo y no habría metido un leuro.

Igual cuando termine la fiesta es el momento de seguir las inversiones de DFV porque supongo que en todo lo que anuncie se meterán miles de fanboys como locos. Profecía autocumplida.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 Feb 2021)

PIENSA: al legitimo dueño de las acciones, aquel a quien el fondo se las ha alquilado para ponerse corto, no le interesa quedarse con ellas, porque sabe que van a bajar.
Le interesa venderlas ya y ahora.
Pero el fondo no se las va a comprar, porque el negocio ahora es obvio que está en ponerse corto contra los 300$.
Entonces el legitimo dueño, segun se las devuelven al ritmo que sea, esta vendiendo sus acciones al unico que las quiere comprar, los redditers.
Ademas estan dando tiempo a que este proceso de devolución se realice con calma, manifiestan hold, y el legitimo propietario que las prestó a 50, se las revende a 300 a un redditer. Una a una. Cada accion devuelta por el fondo a su propietario legitimo, es vendida y el fondo se pone en corto de nuevo.

En la segunda iteración, los fondos ya estan poniendose cortos contra las acciones de los nuevos propietarios, los redditers, que además estan encantados porque "se están vengando".

Adivina de quien es el marrón.


----------



## Ajeroman (2 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Yo he dicho desde el principio que muchos Retards van a perder mucha pasta, que tengo muy bien definidos mis límites, y que lo que meta a GME lo considero dinero perdido. Que algunos fondos van a ganar mucho con esto creo que está fuera de toda duda.
> 
> La apuesta es: ¿seremos capaces de hacer temblar a los HF mostrando el daño que podemos hacer si nos coordinamos? ¿Forzarles a jugar tan sucio que alguien se vea obligado a intervenir? Parece que algunos que saben mucho más de bolsa que nosotros (que yo, al menos) piensan que sí, y las reacciones de Melvin, de la prensa, e incluso de otras grandes financieras me hacen pensar lo mismo.
> Pero imagino que nadie lo sabe realmente. Si acaso los grandes fondos tendrán una idea aproximada.
> ...



Con todos mis respetos, que hacen los pobres en este hilo? Tampoco digo ricos pero al que no le sobren mil pavos aquí está troleando o chateando.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, que hacen los pobres en este hilo? Tampoco digo ricos pero al que no le sobren mil pavos aquí está troleando o chateando.



Hombre, lo de ser pobre es relativo. Para mí que te sobren mil pavos justitos es ser bastante pobre...

Pero la verdad es que no me han pedido el carnet de rico a la entrada.


----------



## Ajeroman (2 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Hombre, lo de ser pobre es relativo. Para mí que te sobren mil pavos justitos es ser bastante pobre...
> 
> Pero la verdad es que no me han pedido el carnet de rico a la entrada.



Ok, no lo has entendido.


----------



## antoniussss (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Supongo que esa será la noticia con la que ahora en Reddit, convencerán a unos miles de retards adicionales para que metan su dinero mañana.
> 
> Pero pregunto: _¿ Tú crees que *los tíos MAS PROFESIONALES DEL MUNDO*, que tienen *TODAS LAS HERRAMIENTAS Y RECURSOS para ello*, tras el traspié inicial -que si lo tuvieron-, mañana van a ser derrotados por unos jóvenes que han visto su primer broker ayer por la tarde ?_
> 
> ...




Tu también tienes un error de bulto y es no considerar a gacelillas que abren nuevos cortos como "Dinero Seguroh porque esto va pabajo".........

Y cuantos más entren, dando unos días de bajadas para "confirmar", mas pueden desplumarles después.


Hay una cosa segura y es que no tiene por qué ser esto un piramidal, ya que llegado a un "precio", los cortistas van a tener que "Comprar" o se arruinan, hay una contraparte.

La gracia está en apostar si va a suceder o no, y por supuesto, uno no puede mirar si hoy hace un -20% y mañana...y pasado un x200, es imposible predecir, si pasa será cuando menos te lo esperes, y si no pasa, pues hemos perdido contra las manoh fueltes y ya está.


Y si encima pones ordenes a mercado, como si se va a 2.000 €, que vas a perder pasta si o si.


----------



## antoniussss (2 Feb 2021)

Por otro lado, toda esta movida destapa la miseria de siempre, y es que en un mercado "no organizado de minoristas", los fondos hacen lo que les sale de la punta de la polla y solo sube si quieren o solo baja si quieren.

¿La manera? Tienen todo el apalancamiento del mundo para ello.

Seguramente habría un 15-20% o menos de cortos en GameStop, pero la gente se ha ido organizando internamiente y el fondo ha hecho lo que siempre hace, abrir mas cortos, y más y más y mas y más porque solo algo sube si quieren ellos.

Y ahí lo tienes, han acabado con un 100%-120% de cortos sobre el nº de acciones existentes, pero si 10 millones de personas coordinadas con 1.000 euros compran y mantienen, no hay dinero sin fin para que un solo actor "mediano" pueda remediarlo por primera vez en la historia


----------



## antoniussss (2 Feb 2021)

Yo he vivido en primera persona esto con la empresa "Alpha Pro Tech" de mascarillas FFP2, tras los ultimos resultados espectaculares, que daban un PER 10 o menos, compre en 18 y desde ese mismo día los putos cortos la han ido tirando dia a dia a dia hasta 10 en diciembre.

Miras la página de cortos y ves que es de las 15 empresas con más cortos del mercado, un 30%.


Y claro, es una empresa pequeña con una capitalización de 200 millones, en circunstancias normales no tienes nada que hacer, máximo cuando todos los fondos han hablado entre ellos para no invertir ni un euro en empresas con beneficios y bien paradas por el coronavirus (Clorox, Alpha Pro Tech, Pharmamar, Deoleo...etc) desde hace meses y meses, para hacer el trilero con aerolineas o navieras quebradas (Carnival Corp) y subirlas un 100%.


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

mescojono

lo mejor


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2021)

Chavales, estamos en el after hours a 192.29 right now...ha tocado los 173 de low...

GameStop Corporation (GME) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Hermoso Raton (2 Feb 2021)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Había una historia (no sé si real o no, creo que para la moraleja da igual) que decía que Rockefeller (o Rothschild, pal caso...) desinvertía inmediatamente en algo si su chófer les contaba que había invertido en eso mismo.




No es así la historia, si no recuerdo mal fue JP Morgan quien dijo que vendió sus inversiones en bolsa poco antes del crash del 29 después de oír al chaval que le limpiaba las botas, que había invertido en bolsa.

Pero vamos no deja de ser un chascarrillo que queda como mera anécdota graciosa, no van a decir que el crash lo montaron ellos a propósito.


----------



## marvinhess (2 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Chavales, estamos en el after hours a 192.29 right now...ha tocado los 173 de low...
> 
> GameStop Corporation (GME) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance



Cerramos el hilo, The Epoch Times ya acaba de sacar la noticia por la que el precio de las acciones ha bajado tanto.

Inversor de 10 años ganó mucho dinero con acciones de GameStop que obtuvo como regalo


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

¿Es ese es el verdadero "lobo de wall street"? No se parece a DiCaprio


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Cerramos el hilo, The Epoch Times ya acaba de sacar la noticia por la que el precio de las acciones ha bajado tanto.
> 
> Inversor de 10 años ganó mucho dinero con acciones de GameStop que obtuvo como regalo



jajajaj ese niño va a ser ludópata sí o sí.


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Nassim Taleb da su opinión. No la entiende nadie, y un comentario lo clava:

"Explain this like I was raised in a basement, please."


Y otro:







He de decir que Nassim Taleb es bastante soberbio, no me parece tan gran pensador. Pero de esto debe saber, el fue trader por muchos años.


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Cerramos el hilo, The Epoch Times ya acaba de sacar la noticia por la que el precio de las acciones ha bajado tanto.
> 
> Inversor de 10 años ganó mucho dinero con acciones de GameStop que obtuvo como regalo



CNN tenia que meter a un negro en todo esto.


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Es ese es el verdadero "lobo de wall street"? No se parece a DiCaprio



*APOTEÓSICO*

Si El Lobo dice que tenemos a los cabrones de los fondos cojidos por las pelotas, es que tiene que ser verdad.

¡SIMIOS, UNIDOS, FUERTES!

*VAIS A SANGRAR HASTA EL ÚLTIMO DÓLAR HIJOS DE PVTA*


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (2 Feb 2021)

Los retrasados sois retrasados pero de verdad


----------



## damnit (2 Feb 2021)

No entréis en pánico


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Hay miedo.

Bot en Reddit publicando el mismo mensaje cada pocos minutos en diferentes hilos para intentar desmoralizar a los retards y que vendan:


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> *APOTEÓSICO*
> 
> Si El Lobo dice que tenemos a los cabrones de los fondos cojidos por las pelotas, es que tiene que ser verdad.
> 
> ...



Ver al lobito arengando a los retards no tiene precio


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Ok, no lo has entendido.



Ilumínanos.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Cerramos el hilo, The Epoch Times ya acaba de sacar la noticia por la que el precio de las acciones ha bajado tanto.
> 
> Inversor de 10 años ganó mucho dinero con acciones de GameStop que obtuvo como regalo



A partir de ahora será conocido como Jaydyn Paperhands


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

8.128.018 Degenerates ahora mismo.

Son 1 millón más que el sábado y 2 millones más que la semana pasada.

No creo que todos hayan entrado porque han comprado o porque pensaban comprar; habrá mucho mirón.

Pero solamente con que hayan comprado la mitad.........


----------



## Desencantado (2 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Es ese es el verdadero "lobo de wall street"? No se parece a DiCaprio



Puede que no tengan beneficios, pero de épica andan sobrados.


----------



## MIP (2 Feb 2021)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Los bomberos de Chicago harían bien en elegir para invertir un fondo que no se ponga corto con un 140% de acciones de una empresa.



Correcto, que vayan a pedirles explicaciones a Melvin, no a los niños rata.


----------



## Bob Page (2 Feb 2021)

Ya casi destruis la Reserva Federal. Un par de días más. El futuro aquí y hoy, en Burbuja.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> 8.128.018 Degenerates ahora mismo.
> 
> Son 1 millón más que el sábado y 2 millones más que la semana pasada.
> 
> ...



Piensa tambien en la cantidad de bots que estan entrando desde el viernes, aunque no quiero quitarle merito a la viralizacion


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Bob Page dijo:


> Ya casi destruis la Reserva Federal. Un par de días más. El futuro aquí y hoy, en Burbuja.



Yo voy a perder 200 euros, pero es el mejor curso de bolsa que podría hacer nunca y además el más barato.

Aprovecho desde aquí para agradecer a los foreros que saben de esto.


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> 8.128.018 Degenerates ahora mismo.
> 
> Son 1 millón más que el sábado y 2 millones más que la semana pasada.
> 
> ...



También los habrá que no siguen el grupo de reddit pero han comprado una o dos por los lulz


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Yo voy a perder 200 euros, pero es el mejor curso de bolsa que podría hacer nunca y además el más barato.
> 
> Aprovecho desde aquí para agradecer a los foreros que saben de esto.



Y que es mejor que una peli o una serie de Netflix. En vivo y en directo, y eres partícipe de ello.
Se lo contarás a tus nietos, eso no tiene precio.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Y que es mejor que una peli o una serie de Netflix. En vivo y en directo, y eres partícipe de ello.
> Se lo contarás a tus nietos, eso no tiene precio.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (2 Feb 2021)

Ayer compré 3 acciones de GME, lo considero una himbersión en *LOL*es y dudo que no me salga *MUY *rentable.

Aguantad y holdead


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Feb 2021)

Todo lo que ha sucedido en los últimos 7 días me ha hecho confirmar algo que ya intuía y que, conforme pasan los años, más claro veo. Es imposible ganar al sistema en su propio juego porque puede saltarse las reglas a mitad de partida y destrozarte por completo. No se puede y nadie en su sano juicio debería hacerlo, ni de forma individual ni coordinada (lo acabamos de ver con Gamestop).

La única solución es crear desde cero un nuevo sistema con reglas claramente definidas, imposibles de vulnerar y con transparencia plena. Todo lo que ha ocurrido me reafirma más en que Bitcoin es el camino correcto y puede que el único para acabar con estas injusticias.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Ahora, un poco fuera de tema quiero dejar mis impresiones.

2021 será recordado como el inicio de la “Era del meme” ya lo vimos con el asalto al capitolio y con Gamestop no se ha hecho más que confirmar.

Lo que “gurus”, “analistas” e incluso “streamers” no han conseguido durante años (independientemente de que estén en lo cierto o no) lo han conseguido ( con ayuda interesada lo más seguro ) desde un foro,donde ellos mismo se llaman retrasados y se dedicaban a colgar inversiones/apuestas de alto riesgo y poco beneficio e incluso fardaban colgando pruebas de quien tenía pérdidas más gordas, que a través de memes, humor y retraso generalizado ( en serio entrad wsb en reddit y leed los comentarios) han conseguido mover a una gran masa de gente a comprar una determinada acción.

El meme es muy poderoso, poco a poco vais a ver como el marketing e incluso los partidos políticos de “toda la vida” van a usar esta herramienta cada vez más, todo se va a reducir a eslóganes lo más cortos posibles (HOLD!)

Yo me hago unas palomitas y me rio, pero me da a mi que la idiocracia es real.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todo lo que ha sucedido en los últimos 7 días me ha hecho confirmar algo que ya intuía y que, conforme pasan los años, más claro veo. Es imposible ganar al sistema en su propio juego porque puede saltarse las reglas a mitad de partida y destrozarte por completo. No se puede y nadie en su sano juicio debería hacerlo, ni de forma individual ni coordinada (lo acabamos de ver con Gamestop).
> 
> La única solución es crear desde cero un nuevo sistema con reglas claramente definidas, imposibles de vulnerar y con transparencia plena. Todo lo que ha ocurrido me reafirma más en que Bitcoin es el camino correcto y puede que el único para acabar con estas injusticias.



Bitcoin no, blockchain si.

A mi todo lo que ha ocurrido me reafirma en que a saber quién está detrás de bitcoin (que puede ser un RobinHood).


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Ahora, un poco fuera de tema quiero dejar mis impresiones.
> 
> 2021 será recordado como el inicio de la “Era del meme” ya lo vimos con el asalto al capitolio y con Gamestop no se ha hecho más que confirmar.
> 
> ...



Llegas cinco años tarde.


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

damnit dijo:


> No entréis en pánico



*I feel like clarification is needed about Today*

DD

There’s a lot of new people on here that don’t really understand the play going on right now on both sides and I felt like we need to clear up some misconceptions so you can make your own decisions.

*Why no spike today?*:

First of all, we can’t know on what day the Squeeze happens / they cover their shorts. All we know is it has to happen sooner or later since the hedgefunds are losing millions if not billions EVERY SINGLE DAY THEY DON’T COVER. They use several tactics to delay it, but they can’t circumvent it. They’re bleeding, and all the retail investors holding are slowly sucking the blood out of their fat ugly bodies.

It might take just a few days, or weeks... But eventually, when they cover, WE retail investors get to set the price. That’s why you keep seeing 10k (or 69420$) is not a meme. Because it’s not.

We also know they’re down BAD. Why? Because they’re attacking us any way they can and wasting millions doing so.

So let’s see what tactics they are using:

*Short ladder attacks*:

What is a short ladder attack? The big hedgefunds are putting in lower and lower bid prices between themselves. There is little to no volume on those trades, and since no one can buy, it "looks" like the stock is plummeting. It’s only effective if we would sell.

 
Just look at the volume. People are not selling: 

*Infiltrating WSB and other social media*:

Here are some random screenshots I took of WSB Synth. Notice the people saying to jump ship and to take GME gains and invest into FORD. Obvious shills. There’s tons of them. Always new, or old accounts that suddenly post again. All those people came in just in time when the short ladder attacks started, just to make it look like people are panic selling and convince us to sell: 

*Manipulating the Media*:

Here are some News channels caught lying / manipulating the market: (SEC if you read this...)
r/wallstreetbets - Fake news r/wallstreetbets - CNN BACK. OFF. This is a LIE. Literally a 5 second scroll of our board would inform this to be untrue. EDUCATE yourselves!!!!! r/wallstreetbets - The Silver Squeeze is a hedge-fund coordinated attack so they can keep fighting the $GME fight https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf

Now let’s get some clarification on *SILVER:*

There is so much misinformation swirling around concerning Silver. People don’t seem to realize 3 things:

*Silver is not a get rich quick move. Silver is a LONG TERM HOLD move.* GME is a risky short term play. So YOU decide what makes more sense to get in right now. (Personally I sold all my stocks to buy GME today. YOLO) 
The actual Silver sub on reddit does not advocate buying SLV, nor do most of them believe SLV is the move to make. 
The hedge funds would love for you to go all-in on Silver and ignore the GME opportunity. Every dollar spent on SLV instead of GME is a double win for them, since SLV is inverting GME and they own a ton of Silver and that’s why they’re pushing this narrative in the media. 
SLV inverting GME: https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf

The amount of paper contracts or IShares SLV available is basically infinite. Physical silver is a rare physical commodity with a finite supply, and a very low supply of retail sized bars/rounds/coins.

*IF* you want to go into silver for whatever reason, buy physical. But that’s just my retard opinion.

*SILVER ISN’T “REDDITS NEXT BIG PLAY“.* You guys need to realize the GME situation is very unique and WSB is not, and never was about starting crazy short squeezes. GME is a rare opportunity where the big guys actually fucked up BIG TIME.

Silver squeeze not happening links: https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf r/wallstreetbets - The Silver Squeeze is a hedge-fund coordinated attack so they can keep fighting the $GME fight

Well. Let’s see to what extend they fucked up exactly: 

*Short Version:* The short version is that a review of the *'strategic fails–to–deliver'* data indicates that institutional insiders may have counterfeited a massive number of Gamestop shares which is why they tried to stop retail investors from buying more shares on Thursday.
There are are *71 million shares* of GME that have ever been issued by the company. Institutions have reported to the SEC via 13F filings that they own more than *102,000,000* shares (including the 13% of GME stock is owned by Ryan Cohen). That is already 30,000,000 shares more than even exist.

On top of the shares reportedly owned by institutions, retail investors may currently hold 50+ million shares (counting both long holdings and call options – both ITM and OTM).

Once you include call options, *retail investors may already hold more than 100% of GME (not just 100% of the float, more than 100% of the actual company)*. This would be definitive proof of illegal activity at the highest levels of the financial system.

Long version here: https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf

*At these levels it’s NOT about the price, it’s about the number of shares in the hedgefunds possession. That’s why they want you to sell so bad.*


Last but not least I’m holding because this is a once in a lifetime opportunity. I’m holding because I hope to see a better future and I’m holding for all you out there. To the Moon or zero.

APES. STRONG. TOGETHER. 

Disclaimer: This is not financial advice, I’m literally an ape. I just like the stock. Do your own DD and avoid the fake new and/or resurrected accounts here and the manipulative Media.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Llegas cinco años tarde.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 561594



Si, la derecha usana lleva tiempo aprovechandose digamos que fueron de los primeros, pero esto a explotado a lo grande ahora, incluso en WSB se sorprenden de la repercusión mundial que esta teniendo, dentro de poco ya sera generalizado y pasaremos del “haz que pase” a simplemente dos o tres emoticonos con imagenes de la cultura pop milenial


----------



## Proyecto (2 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todo lo que ha sucedido en los últimos 7 días me ha hecho confirmar algo que ya intuía y que, conforme pasan los años, más claro veo. Es imposible ganar al sistema en su propio juego porque puede saltarse las reglas a mitad de partida y destrozarte por completo. No se puede y nadie en su sano juicio debería hacerlo, ni de forma individual ni coordinada (lo acabamos de ver con Gamestop).
> 
> La única solución es crear desde cero un nuevo sistema con reglas claramente definidas, imposibles de vulnerar y con transparencia plena. Todo lo que ha ocurrido me reafirma más en que Bitcoin es el camino correcto y puede que el único para acabar con estas injusticias.



Joder leo el primer párrafo y creía que te ibas al monte a vivir siendo autosuficiente y resulta que sales de Málaga y te metes en Malagón.


Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Leunam (2 Feb 2021)

En ing me ha dejado poner 10.000 pero dice que al ser internacional, lo tengo que poner cada día. Voy a probar con esa cifra troleada que ponen (64k y pico, que no sé de dónde sale)

Edito: 69420$ es ese troleo-precio que ponen ¿alguno sabe de dónde ha salido?


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Si, la derecha usana lleva tiempo aprovechandose digamos que fueron de los primeros, pero esto a explotado a lo grande ahora, incluso en WSB se sorprenden de la repercusión mundial que esta teniendo, dentro de poco ya sera generalizado y pasaremos del “haz que pase” a simplemente dos o tres emoticonos con imagenes de la cultura pop milenial



¿Mas repercusión que influir en la elección del presidente de los EEUU? Esto es solo una evolución de aquello. ¿Por que te crees que las tecnológicas estan tratando de censurar en sus plataformas? Porque se han dado cuenta de la fuerza que tiene. Como te digo tú te estas enterando ahora, pero esto empezó en 2016 y hay una guerra solapada desde hace dos años. ¿Que te crees que es todo el tema Rubius o porqué te crees que se creo Newtrola y cientos de agencias como esa en todo el mundo?


----------



## Danke Tranke!! (2 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Edito: 69420$ es ese troleo-precio que ponen ¿alguno sabe de dónde ha salido?



Leí por ahí que era el precio de un Tesla....pero vete tu a saber.


----------



## Snowball (2 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> En ing me ha dejado poner 10.000 pero dice que al ser internacional, lo tengo que poner cada día. Voy a probar con esa cifra troleada que ponen (64k y pico, que no sé de dónde sale)
> 
> Edito: 69420$ es ese troleo-precio que ponen ¿alguno sabe de dónde ha salido?



Parece que es el precio de un modelo de coche TESLA 

Un guiño total al Elon Musk...


----------



## jorlau (2 Feb 2021)

Por gentileza de Spielzeug dejo estas viñetas publicadas por la prensa china en relación a GameStop

HOLD


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 561640
> Ver archivo adjunto 561640
> Ver archivo adjunto 561641
> 
> ...



Este mejor....


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Y a este es al que seguis y con quien se os cae la baba?
> 
> 
> Hostia puta qué nivel...



La cita no es válida. En 2006 perfectamente el Bitcoin podria estar muy sobrevalorado según sus expectativas en aquel momento

Te cuelgo una foto del despacho de Jeff Bezos en Amazon en 1999

Recordar cómo eran en 1999 las oficinas de Amazon y el despacho de Jeff Bezos es toda una experiencia

Mas cutre que los de las casas cuartel rurales de la guardia civil

Las expectativas no indicaban el valor futuro de Amazon, solo era una libreria online.

En realidad todos los que han triunfando entrando pronto a Bitcoin se creen inteligentes inversores, cuando en realidad solo han tenido suerte, como ganar un boleto de la lotería. Pero su enorme ego no les permite reconocer esto. Entrar en Bitcoin era como comprar terrenos rurales en aldeas remotas esperando que allí surgiese un nuevo Londres o Nueva York, una apuesta del altísimo riesgo.


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2021)

168$ ahora mismo en el before hours (-25%)

GameStop Corporation (GME) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> 168$ ahora mismo en el before hours (-25%)
> 
> GameStop Corporation (GME) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance



HOLD


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Mas repercusión que influir en la elección del presidente de los EEUU? Esto es solo una evolución de aquello. ¿Por que te crees que las tecnológicas estan tratando de censurar en sus plataformas? Porque se han dado cuenta de la fuerza que tiene. Como te digo tú te estas enterando ahora, pero esto empezó en 2016 y hay una guerra solapada desde hace dos años. ¿Que te crees que es todo el tema Rubius o porqué te crees que se creo Newtrola y cientos de agencias como esa en todo el mundo?



Tu estas hablando del tema fake news y de lo poderosas que son las redes para implantar narrativas, que tambien.

Yo estoy hablando de que ya no hacen falta argumentos, no hay que desarrollar las ideas ni los conceptos, ni la mejor explicacion sobre una idea o un tema aunque de en el clavo va a llegar a ningún lado, ahora bien dales un buen meme con imagenes que puedan entender e identificarse y moveras el mundo.

(cohete)(cohete)(cohete)(luna sonriendo)


----------



## Snowball (2 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> 168$ ahora mismo en el before hours (-25%)
> 
> GameStop Corporation (GME) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance



pre market, hermano ape


----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> 168$ ahora mismo en el before hours (-25%)
> 
> GameStop Corporation (GME) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance



Pues ya está subiendo.
El precio desde que cerraron el mercado por la tarde está muy bajo.
Debieron hacer un ataque a última hora para que quedara así y la gente se desmoralizara, pero creo que en cuanto abran va a subir.
A ver quien se desmoraliza antes.


----------



## ACICUETANO (2 Feb 2021)

Un día más en burbuja. Me encanta el olor a Napalm por las mañanas

Pase lo que pase, y hablo de inercias, el daño ya está hecho


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

TLDR; *Melvin and gang hasn't covered shit. They've been illegally "closing out" their short positions and if we hold they will 100% get fucked. There is far more nefarious shit at play.*
So this morning I saw the S3 and Ortex data both report significant covering of short positions for GME. This absolutely threw me for a loop because Friday morning they reported above ~120% short interest still. I could not for the life of me figure out how someone could close >50% of short positions on such a tightly held stock in ONE day with very little trading volume in the week. This got me digging around to figure out what's up.
I started by looking into GME failed to delivers (i.e. short sellers not able to cover their position on a stock) for the first half of January and I was shocked to find that just in the first 15 days of Jan, GME had ~1.2 MILLION failed to delivers. This is before most of wsb or mainstream began buying.
What was interesting though, is that of that ~1.2million, ~700K shares were covered in chunks throughout the two week period. I dug further back into the SEC failed to deliver reports for GME and saw that pattern extending back months. It seemed almost as if the short positions were just being kicked down the road.
Having spent some time looking at the pattern, it's clear a large amount of failed to delivers come in, then a small chunk of coverage, then another large amount, and so on. To me this looked shady af so I looking into reasons that could cause that and discovered this article: https://www.sec.gov/about/offices/ocie/options-trading-risk-alert.pdf
In it, a specific section is eerily similar to what we've experienced with GME:
"Assuming that XYZ (e.g. GME) is a hard to borrow security (e.g. apes holding strong), and that Trader A (Melvin), or its broker-dealer, is unable (apes again) to borrow shares to make delivery on the short sale of actual shares, the short sale may result in a fail to deliver position at Trader A’s clearing firm. Rather than paying the borrowing fee on the shares to make delivery, or unwinding the position by purchasing the shares in the market, Trader A might next enter into a trade that gives the appearance of satisfying the broker-dealer’s close-out requirement, but in reality allows Trader A to maintain its short position without ever delivering on the short sale. Most often, this is done through the use of a buy-write trade, but may also be done as a married put and may incorporate the use of short term FLEX options. These trades are commonly referred to as “reset transactions,” in that they have the effect of resetting the time that the broker-dealer must purchase or borrow the stock to close-out a fail. The transactions could be designed solely to give the appearance of delivering the shares, when in reality the trader has no intention of meeting his delivery obligations. Such transactions were alleged by the Commission to be sham transactions in recent enforcement cases. Such transactions between traders or any market participants have also been found to constitute a violation of a clearing firm’s responsibility to close out a failure to deliver."
It's almost like a play by play of what we've seen (in combination with the ladder attacks). My guess is we'll find out more when the failed to deliver report for the second half of Jan comes out on the 17th.
I 100% think that Melvin is committing massive securities fraud. In fact, I would bet all my money on it - oh wait, I did 96 GME @ 290.
I am now holding on principle to see these fucks fail.
More DD: Follow the crumbs. $GME exposed the meta. : bcRIPster SEC.gov | Fails-to-Deliver Data
Not a financial adviser, I eat paint chips for dinner
EDIT: Ok, so I've been reading some comments and I wanted to clear a couple things up:

The failed to deliver number is reported cumulatively. So if you sum everything for the Jan time period it'd come out incorrectly as 5 million. What I'm doing is summing all the _debits_ to get an aggregate view of all the failed to delivers in the time range. This process is validated and discussed in other /r/wsb posts
I know ETF's could have been redeemed by some MM's to gather up GME stock. However I'm not convinced there is enough GME held in ETF's to be a significant factor. Someone in the comments reported this amount to be about ~10M. We would know if a bunch of ETF's rebalanced and dumped GME.
My number for the Ortex short interest was incorrect, I got mixed around when I wrote this initially. The short interest reported by Ortex on Friday morning was ~80%. The 120 figure for S3 was correct.
Please checkout the linked DD - it goes into much more detail and covers things far better than I can.
Share this post and the related DD. We need to hold wall street accountable if this is true and I think that starts by spreading the word.
I'm going to continue to dig into this tonight / tomorrow. Look forward to a new post tomorrow evening.
If I take an L to 0, I take an L to 0. I don't invest what I can't lose. But you can bet your ass I'll be holding till this blows open.
WE LIKE THE STOCK ️


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

Soy un puto RETARD, un APE tontaco... HOLD, HOLD, HOLD, HOLD, HOLD, HOLD, HOLD


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Tu estas hablando del tema fake news y de lo poderosas que son las redes para implantar narrativas, que tambien.
> 
> Yo estoy hablando de que ya no hacen falta argumentos, no hay que desarrollar las ideas ni los conceptos, ni la mejor explicacion sobre una idea o un tema aunque de en el clavo va a llegar a ningún lado, ahora bien dales un buen meme con imagenes que puedan entender e identificarse y moveras el mundo.
> 
> (cohete)(cohete)(cohete)(luna sonriendo)



No chico, te estoy hablando exactamente de eso. Te veo bastante perdido, no te lo tomes mal.


----------



## Octubrista (2 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> ...
> En realidad todos los que han triunfando entrando pronto a Bitcoin se creen inteligentes inversores, cuando en realidad solo han tenido suerte...



Bueno, bueno... hubo algunas pistas de lo que suponía el bitcoin (y el concepto mismo de otras criptos), y una gran pista sucedió con el corralito de Chipre.

Ahí se vió la utilidad de "puentear" frente a los controles de capital, y fue una pista clara.

Algunos de los grandes tirones del bitcoin en el pasado, estaban relacionados con medidas de control de capitales de China hacia el extranjero, otras pistas más de lo que suponía el bitcoin.

Ahora mismo, el bitcoin, está siendo parte de la alternativa (otras son la plata, el oro, el US$, etc) a los derrumbes de las planificaciones fiduciarias de países como Venezuela, Irán, La India, Turquía, etc.

No es una cuestión de inteligencia, como muchas otras cosas en la vida es cuestión de* observar la realidad, y analizarla*.

En un mundo en el que se pretende crear "valor" de la nada de manera "oficial", y controlar los mecanismos por los que fluyen esos supuestos "valores", que aparezca "algo" alternativo a esa planificación oficial, ya tiene un "valor intrínseco" por sí mismo. 

No hago un alegato a la superioridad del bitcoin, pero hay que ser justos con el análisis de lo que significa.
Es más, que *no haya una referencia sólida de valor en el mundo de las monedas fiat*, es una de las razones que impulsan al bitcoin, y detectar eso no es cuestión de inteligencia, es cuestión de análisis y observación.


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

The real short % according to S3's data is 122%. However, their 55% figure is technically not a lie, but extremely misleading. I will explain everything.
Here is what they did:
Sources (S3 head):



S3 head is redefining share float to include shares that don't exist in order to be able to say shorted % of float is lower.
it reduces the traditional SI % Float, Instead of Shares Shorted/Float our calc is Shares Shorted/ (Float + Shares Shorted)
So, by this definition, if a stock is shorted 400% of existing shares (total banana count borrowed and resold 4x) and total shares is 100, short % is calculated like this:
400 shorts / (100 shares + 400 longs whose shares are borrowed) = 0.8
That is, the normal way we define short % would say it's 400% shorted. S3's way says 80%.
Knowing this formula, we can work back to what S3 would have said the short % of float was using the normal definition of short % of float:
55% short of float means for all existing shares + shorts (or, ont he other side of the trade "longs whose shares were borrowed away to short") is 55/45 as much as existing shares. Meaning, portion of shares short by the normal definition (% of existing bananas borrowed) is 55/45 = 1.22
That is, S3's data is telling them that after friday trading, GME is still 122% short.

*disclaimer ripped this off some guy on tradingview, but havent seen it on here (ETCH1234)
Edits: 14 shares @ Avg 110 This is not financial advice but I do have a rock hard boner.
TLDR: HEDGE CHANGE MATH MAKE NUMBER GO DOWN, NUMBER GOOD FOR APE. APE HOLD = APE GO ON ROCKET


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

Cuando cayó de 400 a 100 la semana pasado no hubo tanto pánico.
Es indicativo de la cantidad de weak hands que entraron el viernes comiéndose la subida del premarket.
Reddit da la sensación al leerlo de que están desapareciendo los memes y el olor a guano asoma


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (2 Feb 2021)

Bueno, burbujos. La tesis de la falsificación de shares empieza a coger fuerza. Mirad si no cómo estos genios son capaces de poseer... el 122% de shares!! 

Impresoras para shares. GME goes brrrrr!!!


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2021)

Si y Oyeah rebela de nuevo que es medio tonto.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> En ing me ha dejado poner 10.000 pero dice que al ser internacional, lo tengo que poner cada día. Voy a probar con esa cifra troleada que ponen (64k y pico, que no sé de dónde sale)
> 
> Edito: 69420$ es ese troleo-precio que ponen ¿alguno sabe de dónde ha salido?



*69-420 *

Son dos números LOL muy utilizados por los adolescentes en USA, sobre todo para memes.

-El 69, es la típica chorrada sexual del sesenta-y-nueve
-El 4_20 es solo famoso en USA, simboliza el consumo de marihuana (20 abril, hora 4:20, etc)

No tiene absolutamente NADA que ver con TESLA. Solo significa que andais bastante perdidos.

Tened cuidado y suerte en el juego.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No chico, te estoy hablando exactamente de eso. Te veo bastante perdido, no te lo tomes mal.



No, no me lo tomo a mal, si al final estamos hablando se lo mismo.

Coincido contigo en que esto viene de lejos, ya en 4-chan y estas cosas( para no irnos ya muy lejos buscando cuando se empezo a idiotitzar e infantilizar a la sociedad ):







Y que la derecha es la que mejor ha sabido usarlo y su ya famoso “the left can meme”.

Pero yo creo que ha sido ahora con el tema Gamestop como se ha podido ver que se ha logrado escorar hacia una decision no a un colectivo, no a un pais sinó globalmente y esto tendra consecuencias, ¿cuales? ni idea, ¿quiebra del sistema como algunos dicen? es poco probable, ¿que palmen algunos fondos y gacelas como le gusta decir a Nico? puede ¿simplemente nuevas regulaciones? Es probable. O quizas consecuencias que todavia no sabemos ver.

Y aunque sólo sea un % infimo de gente los que se han movido a nivel mundial y acabe dir viendo para nada el simple hecho es muy significativo.


----------



## bsnas (2 Feb 2021)

Hold hasta hasta la muerte pase lo que pase y sin importar cuan grande sea el enemigo o cuanto baje la accion, como soy un autista retrasado a lo mejor me ire a la mierda con mis 5 acciones de GME, pero al menos me quedare aqui luchando contra la opresion y la tirania, y cuando este en mi lecho de muerte no me arrepentire de haber ido al campo de batalla para tener solo una oportunidad de enfrentarnos a nuestros enemigos.

Puede que nos quiten la pasta, pero jamas nos quitaran, LA LIBERTAD!!!


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todo lo que ha sucedido en los últimos 7 días me ha hecho confirmar algo que ya intuía y que, conforme pasan los años, más claro veo. Es imposible ganar al sistema en su propio juego porque puede saltarse las reglas a mitad de partida y destrozarte por completo. No se puede y nadie en su sano juicio debería hacerlo, ni de forma individual ni coordinada (lo acabamos de ver con Gamestop).
> 
> La única solución es crear desde cero un nuevo sistema con reglas claramente definidas, imposibles de vulnerar y con transparencia plena. Todo lo que ha ocurrido me reafirma más en que Bitcoin es el camino correcto y puede que el único para acabar con estas injusticias.



Muy de acuerdo, Sr.Mojón pero hasta que llegue ese día al que todos aspiramos no está demás colaborar en este tipo de iniciativas.

GME es una batalla, Bitcoin es la guerra.


----------



## L'omertá (2 Feb 2021)

Creo que se acabó la fiesta.


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Bitcoin no, blockchain si.
> 
> A mi todo lo que ha ocurrido me reafirma en que a saber quién está detrás de bitcoin (que puede ser un RobinHood).



No importa quién esté detrás de Bitcoin desde el momento que es software libre. Todos tenemos las reglas claras y nadie te obliga a participar pero si quieres hacerlo tampoco nadie te lo puede impedir. 

Y aquí no hay información privilegiada. Seas usuario o no, puede conoces perfectamente las monedas emitidas y la emisión de las mismas. Cuesta entenderlo, lo reconozco pero una vez lo haces...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Feb 2021)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> *69-420 *
> 
> Son dos números LOL muy utilizados por los adolescentes en USA, sobre todo para memes.
> 
> ...



Te veo perdido para andar por este foro....claro que es un número Tesla....de siempre....
Elon Musk y la gran broma de los shorts de Tesla que se agotaron en pocos minutos

....unos shorts con el logo de Tesla que, pese a su relativamente elevado precio de 69,420 dólares.....


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Cuando cayó de 400 a 100 la semana pasado no hubo tanto pánico.
> Es indicativo de la cantidad de weak hands que entraron el viernes comiéndose la subida del premarket.
> Reddit da la sensación al leerlo de que están desapareciendo los memes y el olor a guano asoma



Lo único que indica es que muchos de los que entraron tarde lo hicieron solo como movimiento especulativo. Aunque se disfrazara de otra cosa.

La prueba es que una caída a 225 se ve como algo terrible.

GME a 225 es terrible si compraste a 350, con la expectativa de ganar dinero seguro.

GME a 225 es una sobrevaloració de más dle 1000%. Lo que es terrible para quien se puso corto a 20.

No sé si me explico.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 Feb 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Te veo perdido para andar por este foro....claro que es un número Tesla....de siempre....
> Elon Musk y la gran broma de los shorts de Tesla que se agotaron en pocos minutos
> 
> ....unos shorts con el logo de Tesla que, pese a su relativamente elevado precio de 69,420 dólares.....




Snoop Dogg ya hacía bromas con esos numeros en los años 80.
Esos numeros llevan siendo famosos desde hace décadas.

¿Porqué Elon Musk utilizó esos numeros para la coña de sus acciones?
Por lo que yo he puesto.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> No importa quién esté detrás de Bitcoin desde el momento que es software libre. Todos tenemos las reglas claras y nadie te obliga a participar pero si quieres hacerlo tampoco nadie te lo puede impedir.
> 
> Y aquí no hay información privilegiada. Seas usuario o no, puede conoces perfectamente las monedas emitidas y la emisión de las mismas. Cuesta entenderlo, lo reconozco pero una vez lo haces...



Tú y en general los defensores del bitcoin soleis decir que es difícil de entender y que todo es muy transparente:

1º. No me cuesta entenderlo: mi formación sobre todo hace que entienda perfectamente la tecnología en general y de bitcoin (blockchain) en particular.

2º. Que me hubiera gustado comprar bitcoins en el 2011 y no lo hice por desconfianza, también; pero es que me hubiera gustado comprar en todas las burbujas al principio (también en GameStop, Tesla y otras que no creo que sean burbujas como Amazon, etc.) y vender en lo más alto de todas. También me gustaría acertar el Euromillón.

3º. Mi desconfianza en el bitcoin no reside en la tecnología (que repito entiendo perfectamente) reside en que sigo sin encontrar ningún valor intrínseco al producto más allá de que sea una forma de pago que "elude" al fisco de momento (aunque creo que a eso le queda poco).

4º. Sí, si el bitcoin mañana volviera a bajar a 1 euro yo compraría 100 o 200, porque no es importante que yo crea que tiene valor o no, lo importante es que lo crean los demás.

5º. Como consecuencia del punto 4º, si comprara bitcoin a ese precio y volviera a subir también vendería en cuanto tuviera unos beneficios decentes, pero el tiempo que estuviera ahí dentro estaría constantemente pensando en cuándo va a reventar toda esa patraña porque sigo sin verle el valor al bitcoin más allá de lo que te he indicado.


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Si. Y entiendo en ese mensaje que Taleb no considera esto ningún cisne negro, sino una corrección del mercado más, comportándose de manera clásica. Un squeeze más, pequeño, con los que se corrige el mercado.


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Lo hacen.


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> La cita no es válida. En 2006 perfectamente el Bitcoin podria estar muy sobrevalorado según sus expectativas en aquel momento
> 
> Te cuelgo una foto del despacho de Jeff Bezos en Amazon en 1999
> 
> ...



La cita es de 2013.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Feb 2021)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Snoop Dogg ya hacía bromas con esos numeros en los años 80.
> Esos numeros llevan siendo famosos desde hace décadas.
> 
> ¿Porqué Elon Musk utilizó esos numeros para la coña de sus acciones?
> ...



No....Tesla esa combinación para aviso a navegantes....es una guerra que viene de lejos.

Los pantalones cortos es una pasada....


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (2 Feb 2021)

El que *HOLDEA LOLEA*. Que no decaiga el ánimo!


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

¿Qué tal, niños? ¿Os vais dando cuenta ya de la jugada?

Creo que hoy se pone en ciento y algo, y antes del fin de semana por debajo de cien.

Seguid riendo los memes. A mi me gustaban, muy bien hechos, la hostia se dió bien dada, pero ya ni hacen gracia ni se le está haciendo daño a nadie, solo al pobre diablo que entró el Viernes.


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Tú y en general los defensores del bitcoin soleis decir que es difícil de entender y que todo es muy transparente:
> 
> 1º. No me cuesta entenderlo: mi formación sobre todo hace que entienda perfectamente la tecnología en general y de bitcoin (blockchain) en particular.
> 
> ...




Pues muy bien, si es que tampoco pretendo convencerte. No le encuentras utilidad y punto. Poco más puedo añadir. 

A mí, personalmente, me ha cambiado muchas perspectivas y he aprendido mucho sobre las posibilidades de la descentralización, la comunidad de software libre, el sistema financiero... y me ha reafirmado mucho en la propuesta de valor de Bitcoin. 

Esto es un descubrimiento personal.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Qué tal, niños? ¿Os vais dando cuenta ya de la jugada?
> 
> Creo que hoy se pone en ciento y algo, y antes del fin de semana por debajo de cien.
> 
> Seguid riendo los memes. A mi me gustaban, muy bien hechos, la hostia se dió bien dada, pero ya ni hacen gracia ni se le está haciendo daño a nadie, solo al pobre diablo que entró el Viernes.



El daño es grande, pero muy grande....pero algunos ni se han enterado donde ha sido.

Se hizo un “corto“ con un 140% de las acciones de la compañía....y eso ahora ya lo vio todo el mundo. Era lo que pretendía Tesla....


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Qué tal, niños? ¿Os vais dando cuenta ya de la jugada?
> 
> Creo que hoy se pone en ciento y algo, y antes del fin de semana por debajo de cien.
> 
> Seguid riendo los memes. A mi me gustaban, muy bien hechos, la hostia se dió bien dada, pero ya ni hacen gracia ni se le está haciendo daño a nadie, solo al pobre diablo que entró el Viernes.



Pues con el mismo presupuesto que tenía, podrá comprar más acciones y sacarlas del mercado. Una suerte que no me entrara la transferencia el mismo lunes


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> No, no me lo tomo a mal, si al final estamos hablando se lo mismo.
> 
> Coincido contigo en que esto viene de lejos, ya en 4-chan y estas cosas( para no irnos ya muy lejos buscando cuando se empezo a idiotitzar e infantilizar a la sociedad ):
> 
> ...



Insisto, no es infantilización, es comunicación y es muy efectiva. Tú quizá te has enterado ahora, pero esto sirvió para movilizar a la gente para influir en las elecciones de EEUU. Esto no es ningún cambio sustancial, es una continuación de lo existente.


----------



## malvado (2 Feb 2021)

Decís que todo se va al guano y que alguno se va a comprar un yate nuevo con el dinero de los retardeds pero ya se sabía. El que se metió por encima de 40 sabía que iba perder dinero y que iba a ir a manos grandes. 

Esto nunca ha ido de ganar dinero, ha sido de hacerse una alfombra con la piel de Melvin. Y como guinda inesperada en el pastel se están descubriendo las guarradas de los naked shorts masivos, de la creación de acciones de la nada, del uso de información privilegiada de brokers que tienen los grandes fondos.

No entiendo este bajón en las filas retarded. Ya se ha ganado una batalla importantísima. La SEC está obligada a investigar todo esto y muy probablemente habrá nuevas regulaciones para evitar que los leones sigan teniendo el poder de hacer las putadas que hacen.

No son las risas, esto ya ha dejado en pelotas a mucha gente. ¡GRACIAS RETARDEDS!


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El daño es grande, pero muy grande....pero algunos ni se han enterado donde ha sido.
> 
> Se hizo un “corto“ con un 140% de las acciones de la compañía....y eso ahora ya lo vio todo el mundo. Era lo que pretendía Tesla....




No entiendo por donde vas, yo no complico tanto las cosas, generalmente son más sencillas y ese mensaje de Taleb me lo confirma. Es solo una corrección del mercado de tantas que se dan, solo que esta vez hecha desde Reddit empujados por seguramente el departamento de marketing de GameStop. Los memes se usan mucho para eso, ya habeis leido al respecto de BitCoin lo que dijo un forero.

Lo han hecho bien, y ese subreddit cogió fuerza. Pero no es ni por asomo la suficiente para volcar nada, hablamos de una compañia de mierda. El vomumen de dinero puro y duro es ridículo, Apple se tira un pedo y los mata a todos.

Se tomarán medias contra las redes sociales y posiblemente Robin Hood dejará de existir, y ya.


Me gustó mucho todo esto hasta el Viernes. Después ya vi la jugada y la intención y ya no me gusta nada.


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Decís que todo se va al guano y que alguno se va a comprar un yate nuevo con el dinero de los retardeds pero ya se sabía. El que se metió por encima de 40 sabía que iba perder dinero y que iba a ir a manos grandes.
> 
> Esto nunca ha ido de ganar dinero, ha sido de hacerse una alfombra con la piel de Melvin. Y como guinda inesperada en el pastel se están descubriendo las guarradas de los naked shorts masivos, de la creación de acciones de la nada, del uso de información privilegiada de brokers que tienen los grandes fondos.
> 
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo, pero eso se podia haber parado ya el Viernes y no animar a la gente a entrar a 300. Y mantener ahora dicen que por meses.

Es jugar con el personal. Eso ya no me ha gustado.


¿Por cierto, el chino gordo ese de los 10 millones al final no ha entrado, verdad? Normal.


----------



## malvado (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero eso se podia haber parado ya el Viernes y no animar a la gente a entrar a 300. Y mantener ahora dicen que por meses.
> 
> Es jugar con el personal. Eso ya no me ha gustado.



Sinceramente yo ya no se lo quién está detrás de qué. ¿Y si esto es otra campaña de Melvin y compañía para desinflar el globo y esta vez les está saliendo bien? 

Esto es una guerra muy sucia con consejos envenados por todas partes. 

Yo personalmente no veo por qué la estrategia de buy&hold que funcionó la semana pasada no funciona hoy. ¿Qué ha pasado enmedio? Siguen necesitando acciones para deshacerse de los cortos y si no se venden el corto sigue ahí desangrandote.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No entiendo por donde vas, yo no complico tanto las cosas, generalmente son más sencillas y ese mensaje de Taleb me lo confirma. Es solo una corrección del mercado de tantas que se dan, solo que esta vez hecha desde Reddit empujados por seguramente el departamento de marketing de GameStop. Los memes se usan mucho para eso, ya habeis leido al respecto de BitCoin lo que dijo un forero.
> 
> Lo han hecho bien, y ese subreddit cogió fuerza. Pero no es ni por asomo la suficiente para volcar nada, hablamos de una compañia de mierda. El vomumen de dinero puro y duro es ridículo, Apple se tira un pedo y los mata a todos.
> 
> ...



Si no sabes el contencioso de Tesla por los cortos....pues no vas a entender nada. Para empezar los números usados.

Y un 140% es un delito....


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Sinceramente yo ya no se lo quién está detrás de qué. ¿Y si esto es otra campaña de Melvin y compañía para desinflar el globo y esta vez les está saliendo bien?
> 
> Esto es una guerra muy sucia con consejos envenados por todas partes.
> 
> Yo personalmente no veo por qué la estrategia de buy&hold que funcionó la semana pasada no funciona hoy. ¿Qué ha pasado enmedio? Siguen necesitando acciones para deshacerse de los cortos y si no se venden el corto sigue ahí desangrandote.




Buy&hold por encima de 50 dólares la acción solo tiene sentido si va a haber un short squeeze. Y ya se sabe que no lo va a haber, lo están desinflando poco a poco.

El dia era el Viernes y no pasó.

De ahi que me moleste todo esto ya. Cada dia van dando otra fecha para el squeeze, cada vez más lejana.


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

Yo solo se una cosa, HOLD


----------



## INE (2 Feb 2021)

Pero vamos a ver, si los "so called retarded" no venden entonces no hay nada que hacer. Esto es como cuando un constructor
necesita comprar todos los pisos de un edificio viejo para echarlo abajo y levantar uno nuevo. Si todos los inquilinos venden 
entonces todo va bien pero con que haya uno que se niegue a vender entonces el negocio se le paraliza y si por valor sentimental,
principios o cabezonería el tío no vende no hay nada que hacer. El precio de un bien se fija cuando se cortan las curvas de oferta
y demanda. Si los poseedores de acciones de GME no venden entonces el precio vendrá fijado por aquellos que venden, que son
el 90% de los tenedores de acciones, pero ese precio no es aplicable al 10% que por principios se niega a vender, sea éste 10$, 
100$ o 1000000$. Si no hay oferta de acciones el precio puede ser infinito. Ese es el problema, no que ahora la acción de GME
esté a 200$ o a 1000$ sino qué va a pasar cuando día tras día los retards se nieguen a vender lo que el HF Melvin necesita.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Sinceramente yo ya no se lo quién está detrás de qué. ¿Y si esto es otra campaña de Melvin y compañía para desinflar el globo y esta vez les está saliendo bien?
> 
> Esto es una guerra muy sucia con consejos envenados por todas partes.
> 
> Yo personalmente no veo por qué la estrategia de buy&hold que funcionó la semana pasada no funciona hoy. ¿Qué ha pasado enmedio? Siguen necesitando acciones para deshacerse de los cortos y si no se venden el corto sigue ahí desangrandote.



Efectivamente es una guerra entre grandes tiburones.


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2021)

*148$*....


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si los "so called retarded" no venden entonces no hay nada que hacer. Esto es como cuando un constructor
> necesita comprar todos los pisos de un edificio viejo para echarlo abajo y levantar uno nuevo. Si todos los inquilinos venden
> entonces todo va bien pero con que haya uno que se niegue a vender entonces el negocio se le paraliza y si por valor sentimental,
> principios o cabezonería el tío no vende no hay nada que hacer. El precio de un bien se fija cuando se cortan las curvas de oferta
> ...




Eso es lo que te han contado en Reddit. Lo que está pasando ya y va a seguir pasando es que no se va a dar el squeeze y se va a corregir el precio de la acción hacia abajo. Pueden pasar meses asi. Eso es lo que ahora empiezan a contarte en Reddit: que hoy no, mañana.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

La cuestión es: si baja el precio es que alguien está vendiendo ¿quién?.

Porque seguro que no son los que han entrado ahí con sus 300 euros sabiendo que iban a perder.

Supongo que estarán vendiendo BlackRock, Vanguard, Fidelity y cia.


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Sinceramente yo ya no se lo quién está detrás de qué. ¿Y si esto es otra campaña de Melvin y compañía para desinflar el globo y esta vez les está saliendo bien?
> 
> Esto es una guerra muy sucia con consejos envenados por todas partes.
> 
> Yo personalmente no veo por qué la estrategia de buy&hold que funcionó la semana pasada no funciona hoy. ¿Qué ha pasado enmedio? Siguen necesitando acciones para deshacerse de los cortos y si no se venden el corto sigue ahí desangrandote.



Una guerra de desgaste, de allí el lema "We can remain retards longer than they can stay solvent"
Hay que mirar el volumen, muy bajo. Necesitan las acciones, y a este ritmo pueden tardar meses en conseguirlas todas.
De momento controlan el mercado, están atacando psicologicamente para que la gente venda y haya desbandada. Quizá lo consigan, hay gente que ha entrado con más dinero del que pueden permitirse perder.
Si los retards se mantienen, ganan. Si empieza una oleada de ventas, pierden.


----------



## mordoriana (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Qué tal, niños? ¿Os vais dando cuenta ya de la jugada?
> 
> Creo que hoy se pone en ciento y algo, y antes del fin de semana por debajo de cien.
> 
> Seguid riendo los memes. A mi me gustaban, muy bien hechos, la hostia se dió bien dada, pero ya ni hacen gracia ni se le está haciendo daño a nadie, solo al pobre diablo que entró el Viernes.




Claro, pero eso los que entran a ganar dinero. 

Los retarded juegan otra partida. La norma era clara. No apuestan a ganar, apuestan a que harán perder a otros y descubrirán q la Bolsa juega con trampas. 

Saben que el dinero se va a perder y asumen la pérdida. Son retarded.


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> La cuestión es: si baja el precio es que alguien está vendiendo ¿quién?.
> 
> Porque seguro que no son los que han entrado ahí con sus 300 euros sabiendo que iban a perder.
> 
> Supongo que estarán vendiendo BlackRock, Vanguard, Fidelity y cia.



Cortos, subirá algo cuando recojan ganancias.
Dudo que vuelva a alcanzar los 400. 
Ya he leído que no se sabrá el número de cortos hasta el día 9. 
Eso puede desgastar mucho a los diamond hands, ya se ha visto que un solo fin de semana ha servido para bajarles los ánimos.
Aunque parezca acabado sigue siendo sospechoso que muchos brokers impidan comprar.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Bueno, ya con ganas de que empieze el capítulo de hoy.

¿El retraso de los retardeds se mantendra fuerte? ¿Se pondrá la accion en 75 y se empezará a desinflar la historia?

Vayan calentando sartenes y microondas para preparar las palomitas

Yo simplemente escuche al novio de mi mujer gritando: HOLD!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Feb 2021)

mordoriana dijo:


> Claro, pero eso los que entran a ganar dinero.
> 
> Los retarded juegan otra partida. La norma era clara. No apuestan a ganar, apuestan a que harán perder a otros y descubrirán q la Bolsa juega con trampas.
> 
> Saben que el dinero se va a perder y asumen la pérdida. Son retarded.



Ahora queda por ver cuántos son retarded de verdad, y no de boquilla. Si se mantiene un número alto igual cambia algo el sistema, en otro caso solo algún tiburón saldrá con alguna herida.


----------



## fran1488 (2 Feb 2021)

Veo pesimismo en el hilo, el short ladder attack, era algo que ya se había previsto, lo importante es que el volumen es muy bajo, y la ballena sigue desangrandose.

Ahora mismo estamos en una guerra psicológica, con desinformación, intentando que la gente compre plata, o compre otros stocks, o compre dogecoin, o que venda, porque creen que el precio se va a ir a 0. Y el precio no se va a ir a 0, ni aunque vendan todas las manos de papel, la única forma de que el precio baje a 0 es que se rompa el tablero de juego, mientras todo el mundo está mirando. 

De hecho, aquí ya no solo hay pececitos de Reddit con un par o decenas de acciones, aquí hay también tiburones y otras ballenas que han olido la sangre y se quieren quitar de encima a un competidor. Si todas los manos de papel venden, comprarán más otras ballenas y tiburones y se harán de oro. Cómo se dijo en la película del lobo: "En Wall Street no hay amigos".

Por lo que he estado leyendo en Reddit, la idea es no vender por debajo de 10k. Si se cumple implicaría que muchos saldrían de la carrera de la rata, y otros se llevarían un buen pellizco, mientras la ballena se desangra.


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

*Fails–to–Deliver* — The process of creating shares via naked shorting creates an obvious imbalance in the market as the sell side is artificially increased with naked short shares or more accurately, counterfeit shares. Time limits are imposed that dictate how long the sold share can be naked. For a stock market investor or trader, that time limit is three days. According to SEC rules, if the broker dealer has not located a share to borrow, they are supposed to take cash in the short account and purchase a share in the open market. This is called a “buy–in,” and it is supposed to maintain the total number of shares in the market place equal to the number of shares the company has issued.
Market makers have special exemptions from the rules: they are allowed to carry a naked short for up to twenty–one trading days before they have to borrow a share. When the share is not borrowed in the allotted time and a buy–in does not occur, and they rarely do, the naked short becomes a fail–to–deliver (of the borrowed share).

HOLD, RETARDS, HOLD


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Apes together stronger but retarded


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> La cuestión es: si baja el precio es que alguien está vendiendo ¿quién?.
> 
> Porque seguro que no son los que han entrado ahí con sus 300 euros sabiendo que iban a perder.
> 
> Supongo que estarán vendiendo BlackRock, Vanguard, Fidelity y cia.



El volumen es muy bajo, los fondos que están pillados en corto se están vendiendo entre ellos pequeñas cantidades, simulando movimientos normales, vendiendo y comprando cada vez por un precio un pelín más bajo, para hacer parecer que lo que ocurre es que la gente se está desanimando y está vendiendo. Se ha explicado ya hasta la saciedad.


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Yo os aconsejo seguir a alguien que sepáis que es legal, honesto, y sepa del tema.

La opinion de Taleb es que el pequeño squeeze ha sido de libro y ya ha pasado.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> El volumen es muy bajo, los fondos que están pillados en corto se están vendiendo entre ellos pequeñas cantidades, simulando movimientos normales, vendiendo y comprando cada vez por un precio un pelín más bajo, para hacer parecer que lo que ocurre es que la gente se está desanimando y está vendiendo. Se ha explicado ya hasta la saciedad.



Me parece una interpretación válida, pero los grandes fondos (BlackRock, Vanguard y demás) no están ahí para perder dinero siempre he creído que venderían en máximos o cerca, no participan de esta guerra, están a lo suyo.

La única posibilidad de que se hubiera mantenido un precio de 250 o 300 hubiera sido que las acciones de esos fondos fueran compradas por retarderds y supongo que no habrá entrado tanto retarded aunque los que han entrado han sido muchos y lo mantienen al precio actual, que ya me parece bastante.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

Sp500 arriba

Gme abajo

Gana el sistema y los de arriba

Los chinos no han aprovechado la oportunidad


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo os aconsejo seguir a alguien que sepáis que es legal, honesto, y sepa del tema.
> 
> La opinion de Taleb es que el pequeño squeeze ha sido de libro y ya ha pasado.



¿El squeeze ya ha pasado pero aún siguen debiendo más del 100% de acciones?
El volumen es muy bajo, ni comprando todas las acciones que se han vendido en los últimos días se llega a esa cifra.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (2 Feb 2021)

A 231. De momento, no.


----------



## chocolate (2 Feb 2021)

La precompra está cayendo en picado. Cuidado pues:

*147,64* -77,36 (-34,38 %)
Cotización antes del cierre: 7:47AM EST


----------



## Indignado (2 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Necesitan las acciones, y a este ritmo pueden tardar meses en conseguirlas todas.



Necesitan las acciones pero no todas a la vez , lo única salida que veo para ellos es entrar en una espiral de ir comprando acciones disponibles para cumplir la entrega y despues volver a comprar a un precio más bajo y así ad eternum.

Están ganando en que están bajando el precio , pero eso también debería llevar a más gente compre acciones para putear con esa bajada de precio


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> TLDR; *Melvin and gang hasn't covered shit. They've been illegally "closing out" their short positions and if we hold they will 100% get fucked. There is far more nefarious shit at play.*
> So this morning I saw the S3 and Ortex data both report significant covering of short positions for GME. This absolutely threw me for a loop because Friday morning they reported above ~120% short interest still. I could not for the life of me figure out how someone could close >50% of short positions on such a tightly held stock in ONE day with very little trading volume in the week. This got me digging around to figure out what's up.
> I started by looking into GME failed to delivers (i.e. short sellers not able to cover their position on a stock) for the first half of January and I was shocked to find that just in the first 15 days of Jan, GME had ~1.2 MILLION failed to delivers. This is before most of wsb or mainstream began buying.
> What was interesting though, is that of that ~1.2million, ~700K shares were covered in chunks throughout the two week period. I dug further back into the SEC failed to deliver reports for GME and saw that pattern extending back months. It seemed almost as if the short positions were just being kicked down the road.
> ...



Ayer estaba preocupado a mitad de sesión por eso cuando saltó el tweet del experto que aseguraba que se habían sacado los cortos de encima.

El volumen no reflejaba eso.

¿Puede ser que hayan recurrido a triquiñuelas raras como en 2011 cuando se conocieron nuevos métodos como el ETF stripping?

Cabrones todos los de Wall Street.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Ayer estaba preocupado a mitad de sesión por eso cuando saltó el tweet del experto que aseguraba que se habían sacado los cortos de encima.
> 
> El volumen no reflejaba eso.
> 
> ...



Es su juego y se lo follan como quieren


----------



## fran1488 (2 Feb 2021)

Con el Short squeeze en teoría el límite es el cielo. Por eso estamos en una situación de guerra.


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> ¿El squeeze ya ha pasado pero aún siguen debiendo más del 100% de acciones?
> El volumen es muy bajo, ni comprando todas las acciones que se han vendido en los últimos días se llega a esa cifra.




Repito, yo cuando tengo dudas sigo a quienes siento que son honrados. Taleb lo es, y fue trader.

Esto no es ningún "cisne negro", para él es una corrección del mercado, un pequeño squeeze de libro, solo que esta vez hecho por Reddit.

Si prefieres creerte a los de Reddit, es cosa tuya. Yo ya te digo lo que hago cuando tengo dudas.


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Necesitan las acciones pero no todas a la vez , lo única salida que veo para ellos es entrar en una espiral de ir comprando acciones disponibles para cumplir la entrega y despues volver a comprar a un precio más bajo y así ad eternum.
> 
> Están ganando en que están bajando el precio , pero eso también debería llevar a más gente compre acciones para putear con esa bajada de precio



El volumen tiene en cuenta todas las acciones, aunque se compra y venda la misma.
Aunque vayan cerrando cortos poco a poco necesitan mucho tiempo. 
Y puede que al que se la devuelvan no venda o que venda y un retarded compre.
Por eso intentan desmotivar a los retardeds con el precio y el tiempo, para que vendan y no compren.


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Y de ahi los memes.


No me parece de recibo moverse por memes, pero en esas estamos.


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

Voy a ver si puedo comprar hoy 10 acciones más. A este precio creo que puedo arriesgar un poco más.


----------



## INE (2 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Bueno, ya con ganas de que empieze el capítulo de hoy.
> 
> ¿El retraso de los retardeds se mantendra fuerte? ¿Se pondrá la accion en 75 y se empezará a desinflar la historia?
> 
> ...



Si se pone a 75$ lo que puede pasar es que más retarded entren, aquellos que a 350$ no se lo podían permitir. Cuidado con eso.

Esto no va de a cuánto está GME.


----------



## Indignado (2 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Y puede que al que se la devuelvan no venda o que venda y un retarded compre.
> Por eso intentan desmotivar a los retardeds con el precio y el tiempo, para que vendan y no compren.



Fíjate que he dicho que eso debería ser la táctica de los retards , acumular acciones con la bajada ; deberían intentar vender en el máximo de precio para comprar más cuando esta en mínimos.


----------



## ACICUETANO (2 Feb 2021)

Vuelvo a hablar de la inercia.

En una guerra de guerrillas cuando se ataca al enemigo con un tirachinas, la satisfacción está en dejar tuerto al cañonero, eso ya está hecho. El agravante es que no sólo han dejado tuerto al cañonero, sino que el tiro acertó entre ceja y ceja. 

Detrás vendrán más cañoneros , por otro lado habrá potencias que apoyen a las guerrillas en pos de sus propios intereses.

Este movimiento , termine como termine , con lo que no va a terminar es con la satisfacción de el del tirachinas, y con el miedo de los cañoneros.

Por no hablar de que el del tirachinas se ha colado en la tienda del general y a mostrado el mapa con la estrategia a muchos legos e incrédulos


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

ACICUETANO dijo:


> Vuelvo a hablar de la inercia.
> 
> En una guerra de guerrillas cuando se ataca al enemigo con un tirachinas, la satisfacción está en dejar tuerto al cañonero, eso ya está hecho. El agravante es que no sólo han dejado tuerto al cañonero, sino que el tiro acertó entre ceja y ceja.
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que "de perdidos, al río", yo no vendo mi mísera acción.

Aparte de lo que comentas, todavía se puede hacer mucho, mucho daño.


----------



## ACICUETANO (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pues yo creo que "de perdidos, al río", yo no vendo mi mísera acción.
> 
> Aparte de lo que comentas, todavía se puede hacer mucho, mucho daño.



Se va a volver el neo mantra de burbuja HOLD, PACO , HOLD


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Yo he perdido la cuenta ya de cuantas veces ha llegado Octubre xD


----------



## ACICUETANO (2 Feb 2021)

En ese momento lo cambiaremos por LOL , PACO , LOL . Lo que me estoy riendo estos días no tiene precio


----------



## frank rayan (2 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Cualquier trabajo técnico en USA no baja de los 60000$. Con experiencia y en campos muy especializados, la media son 100k. en mi sector mismamente, entre 100k-120k
> 
> Y 100k en Texas, Oklahoma o las Carolinas dan muucho de si...



No tienes ni idea de los salarios en iuesei
¿Cuánto gana un paramédico en Estados Unidos?
Nota : un paramedic es un técnico muy pero muy especializado 

HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS - HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (2 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que hay que ser solidario y comprar. Hemos visto a CEOs pasarlo mal y sudar en directo, hemos visto el "posible" undimiento de un broker intermediario, hemos visto a la prensa mentir, hemos visto manipulaciones... 

Todos han hecho un gran esfuerzo, así que hay que dar algo en plan propina. De este modo recuperan un poco más los fondos del mal trago que han pasado, que hay que ser generoso.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Cuando esto se desinfle este foro volverá a ser una puta mierda, excepto alguna buena parte del sub "Economía" y "Bolsa e Inversiones".


----------



## chocolate (2 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Yo he perdido la cuenta ya de cuantas veces ha llegado Octubre xD



Octubre somos todos!


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

HOLD O MUERTE


----------



## ignatiux (2 Feb 2021)

Si hay dineros de por medio, todo esto me parece un efecto llamada para que los ingenuos pierdan los dineros.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ignatiux (2 Feb 2021)

Lo importante es, después de esto cuanto dinero fresco entra al casino, al final la Banca gana.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ACICUETANO (2 Feb 2021)

ignatiux dijo:


> Si hay dineros de por medio, todo esto me parece un efecto llamada para que los ingenuos pierdan los dineros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



La cuestión es que el ingenuo ha dejado de ser ingenuo en el momento en el que no le importa perder dinero


----------



## Arthas98 (2 Feb 2021)

F en el chat por toda la gente que se metió arriba de la ola.


----------



## malvado (2 Feb 2021)

Joder a Melvin y seguir manteniendo el precio de la acción para que palmen pasta porque según leí en Reddit, por cada $12 que pierdes tú, ellos pierden mil millones


----------



## chocolate (2 Feb 2021)

Precompra a esta hora:

*127,00* -98,00 (-43,56 %)
Cotización antes del cierre: 8:53AM EST


----------



## jorlau (2 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Precompra a esta hora:
> 
> *127,00* -98,00 (-43,56 %)
> Cotización antes del cierre: 8:53AM EST



En el pre-market el 99% son tiburones están metiendo miedo los cabrones pues van a tener miedo, a comprar más barato

HOLD


----------



## Registrador (2 Feb 2021)

maricon el ultimo!


----------



## ACICUETANO (2 Feb 2021)

Parafraseando a Jerwmy Irons en Margin call "yo si oigo la música"

En treinta minutos se reanuda el baile


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Precompra a esta hora:
> 
> *127,00* -98,00 (-43,56 %)
> Cotización antes del cierre: 8:53AM EST



Ya sabeis, echad el dinero de los ERTEs a GME


----------



## Faldo (2 Feb 2021)

HOLD. Eso sí a mujer no le he dicho que he metido 1000€ en esta mierda que me revienta.


----------



## chocolate (2 Feb 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> HOLD. Eso sí a mujer no le he dicho que he metido 1000€ en esta mierda que me revienta.


----------



## xzess (2 Feb 2021)

No me deja comprar el broker REVOLUT, ni AMC ni GME. Cabrones. ME estoy cabreando mucho.


----------



## chocolate (2 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> No me deja comprar el broker REVOLUT, ni AMC ni GME. Cabrones. ME estoy cabreando mucho.



Quien con brokers se acuesta, sin GMEs se levanta


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

joder, cómo se nota la puta manipulación, el precio está dando bandazos de 30 pavos o más en pocos segundos, eso es porque en cuando alguna mano de papel las pone a la venta más caras, los fondos las compran ipso facto, mientras sus bots siguen vendiéndose entre sí las acciones a precios más bajos. Casi no hay volumen.


----------



## ACICUETANO (2 Feb 2021)

Esto es lo que me fascina de todo esto


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

Listo con la caña de pescar!


----------



## rkodestructor (2 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> No me deja comprar el broker REVOLUT, ni AMC ni GME. Cabrones. ME estoy cabreando mucho.




Efectivamente, en Revolut no deja comprar


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Os dejo con otro tipo que me parece honesto.

https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2015/12/big-short-genius-says-another-crisis-is-coming.html


Michael Burry compared GameStop to 'The Big Short' - and said he would cash out if he won big on the stock



Curiosamente dice todo lo contrario a Taleb. 

Nassim Taleb: nada nuevo bajo el sol. Una corrección más.

Burry: no volveremos a ver algo parecido. Puede irse a los 1000 dólares. Main Street tiene cojido de los cojones a Wall Street.



Escojan ustedes.


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> No me deja comprar el broker REVOLUT, ni AMC ni GME. Cabrones. ME estoy cabreando mucho.



Las garras de estos fondos son globales, es una puta vergüenza. MENUDOS HIJOS DE PVTA.


----------



## Hamtel (2 Feb 2021)

Hora de comprar. 10 minutos y abierto


----------



## Orooo (2 Feb 2021)

Si los fondos han ganado la partida por que siguen las limitaciones en los brokers?


----------



## xzess (2 Feb 2021)

¿Algún otro broker que funcione bien que no sea degiro o revolut?


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Efectivamente, en Revolut no deja comprar



Que feo


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

¡¡Noshajodíomayoconnollover!!; está claro que si no se puede comprar, van a caer de precio.

El descaro con la manipulación es impresionante. Menudos HDLGP.


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

DING DING!!! Sesión abierta en el NYSE.


----------



## rkodestructor (2 Feb 2021)

Evidentemente están cagados cuando se puede vender pero no permiten comprar. Esto hace que la acción se desplome.

Aguantad, están acojonados.


----------



## dalmore_12y (2 Feb 2021)

Dado el conchabeo de brokers, fondos, hegde, gestoras, bancos, etc. Habrá q invertir en todo aquello q no necesite de ellos, como oro y plata físicos, criptos, etc


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Una pregunta para los 100tifikos como @Nico

En el hipotetico caso de que los fondos no pudiesen cerrar los cortos y nadie vendiese, cuando digo nadie es nadie, ni por todo el oro del mundo ¿Que pasaria? ¿Implosionaría el universo? ¿Intervendria el estado?


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> ¿Algún otro broker que funcione bien que no sea degiro o revolut?



Yo me estreno con una que se llama Ninety Nine, y no hay problema


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

He podido comprar 10 más. Ya tengo 20.


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (2 Feb 2021)

DENTRO con 2


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> ¿Algún otro broker que funcione bien que no sea degiro o revolut?



Yo me estreno con una que se llama Ninety Nine y puedo comprar


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

Ya estamos... se ha parado la cotización?


----------



## Hamtel (2 Feb 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Ya estamos... se ha parado la cotización?



Sí


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 561877
> 
> 
> He podido comprar 10 más. Ya tengo 20.



Fucking legend. ING demuestra ser un broker serio. Yo me estreno con él.

Bolsa parada por cierto.

Intentad no convertir esto en un chat porfa. Mensajes con interrogantes o análisis con contenido.


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

Han parado la cotización por alta volatilidad en el precio.


02/02/2021 09:35:11 GMEGameStop Corporation Common StockNYSEM


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Feb 2021)

*GameStop Corp (GME)*

*130,25*_* -94,75 *_*-42,11%*

15:35:10 - Real-time Cboe. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )

Volumen: 8.178.269
Compra/Venta: 0,00 / 0,00
Rango día: 130,25 - 157,77


----------



## Hamtel (2 Feb 2021)

En marcha de nuevo


----------



## rkodestructor (2 Feb 2021)

A precio de saldo!


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

El ataque de hoy parece definitivo


----------



## LUIS MARIN (2 Feb 2021)

No hay nada más manipulado que la plata y el oro


----------



## xzess (2 Feb 2021)

Claro si no dejan mover volumen, como no va a bajar.


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

Para empezar brokers sin permitir comprar, solo vender, menuda puta manipulación...


----------



## Snowball (2 Feb 2021)

Buenos pues ape retard dentro con 1 accion a 108





Ya que las 2 proximas semanas cierran hosteleria done vivo, pues lo que me iba a gastar en salir a hacer HOLD

HOLD por JODL


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Si ya sospechabais de qué bando están los brokers, ahora ya teneis la certeza: del que más paga.


----------



## malvado (2 Feb 2021)

Pregunta para los expertos. ¿Cómo se pueden cerrar cortos sin que se refleje en el volumen? ¿Hay alguna manera? (por ejemplo cerrando posiciones contra CFDs o alguna historia parecida que no se vea reflejada en el volumen de acciones negociadas en el día)


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

http://stonkfail.com/


----------



## rkodestructor (2 Feb 2021)

Pero sí deja vender, con lo cual la acción se hunde


----------



## Rompehuevos (2 Feb 2021)

madre mia, ni rebotar le dejan al gato muerto


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

Pues servidor ya se ha hecho con 4 y posibilidad de una quinta si baja de 100$. Y ahora hold hasta la jubiliación


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

La magia del libre mercado


----------



## Indignado (2 Feb 2021)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Pero sí deja vender, con lo cual la acción se hunde



Solo pueden comprar las hedge fund , cosas del libre mercado putos socialistas os queda demasiado grande entender esto.


----------



## Octubrista (2 Feb 2021)

Lo que están haciendo da para un proceso judicial, o se cierra la compra y la venta, o se abren, pero no pueden hacer esto.

Esto es mucho peor que manipular.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Va! Que se viene una V como en la economia española!

HOLD!


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

Algunos alegrandose de que el sub hubiese subido hasta 8M sin darse cuenta de que 2 o 3 serán CM, bots y trolls


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Todavia me quedé corto...


Nunca mejor dicho. Dabumchass.

Al fin de semana no llegáis. Taleb tenia razón.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Todavia me quedé corto...
> 
> 
> Nunca mejor dicho. Dabumchass.
> ...



¡Que sí, que sí!, que te damos la razón si la quieres pero yo no vendo hasta que la vea a 0.


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pues yo no vendo hasta que la vea a 0




No tiene sentido ya que vendas, esa te la llevas al cementerio. La regalas dentro de unos años. La enmarcas, dicendo "yo estuve ahi".

Pero que la corrección está hecha y todo lo demás es humo. Y mentiras, me temo.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Todavia me quedé corto...
> 
> 
> Nunca mejor dicho. Dabumchass.
> ...



Los que estén con la idea de hacer dinero no llegan no y si baja de 100 el golpe psicologico va a ser muy fuerte


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Feb 2021)

Comprad plata


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No tiene sentido ya que vendas, esa te la llevas al cementerio. La regalas dentro de unos años. La enmarcas, dicendo "yo estuve ahi".
> 
> Pero que la corrección está hecha y todo lo demás es humo. Y mentiras, me temo.



Vuélve a mirar el mensaje, que lo edité


----------



## Kluster (2 Feb 2021)

He pillado 4 más a 110.

Llevo en total:

GME x 6
AMC x 10


----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Se supone que os necesitan, por no se qué teoria de que hay más acciones de las que tocan, y si no quereis vender tienen que pagaros lo que queráis, y bla, bla, bla. Asi que aguantad con la papeleta, es vuestro tesoro, aunque nunca jamaś vuelva a pasar de los 100 dólares. Os preguntareís el resto de vuestras vidas porque los fondos pudieron seguir con lo suyo sin vuestras papeletas, pero seguramente es porque no sabeís. 

El gordo ese de los 10 millones que iba a meter qué, se ha rajado?


----------



## Faldo (2 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Los que estén con la idea de hacer dinero no llegan no y si baja de 100 el golpe psicologico va a ser muy fuerte



Yo ya me estoy haciendo a la idea de que no van a quedar ni los céntimos.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Se supone que os necesitan, por no se qué teoria de que hay más acciones de las que tocan, y si no quereis vender tienen que pagaros lo que queráis, y bla, bla, bla. Asi que aguantad con la papeleta, es vuestro tesoro, aunque nunca jamaś vuelva a pasar de los 100 dólares. Os preguntareís el resto de vuestras vidas porque los fondos pudieron seguir con lo suyo sin vuestras papeletas, pero seguramente es porque no sabeís.
> 
> El gordo ese de los 10 millones que iba a meter qué, se ha rajado?



O lo han rajado.

Porque de esta gentuza ya me creo cualquier cosa.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (2 Feb 2021)

Toda la artillería en defensa de los cortos y en wsb con tembleques en las manos. Ahora sí que se pone interesante la cosa.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)




----------



## OYeah (2 Feb 2021)

Yo os recomiendo siempre en casos de duda el ir a vuestros referentes morales. En el caso de Taleb para mi no es un gran pensador, pero fue un buen trader por mucho tiempo y es honrado, eso lo sé. 

Si me dice que un pequeño squeeze de corrección de libro y nada más, pues me lo creo.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

_Jellou gente !! Gud Mornin _

Pese a que E*STA LA INFORMACION EN EL HILO*, seguimos con la costumbre de NO LEERLO y entrar como elefante en cacharrería.

De todos modos y por cortesía:



Orooo dijo:


> Si los fondos han ganado la partida *por que siguen las limitaciones en los brokers*?





Neo_86 dijo:


> Para empezar *brokers sin permitir comprar, solo vender, menuda puta manipulación...*



===

Empecemos por decir que no son "brokers a mercado" sino meros "*agentes financieros*" que pasan sus órdenes a la cámara compensadora.

En la cámara compensadora *han SUBIDO LAS GARANTIAS para las acciones de GME *y a estos operadores financieros (que son pequeños) no les sale a cuenta poner esas garantías ampliadas por la mierda que van a ganar vendiendo *UNA acción a un retarded.*

Por eso, optan por anular la acción de su oferta y listo.

Como para la VENTA no debe haber garantías ampliadas (*o tienen pedidos entre sus propios clientes que pueden "calzar" sin costo*), pueden seguir aceptando VENTAS *pero no las COMPRAS* porque, a esas, las tienen que pasar al mercado con las correspondientes garantías.

===

La respuesta es la misma que en el caso anterior, pero me ha interesado una parte de tu exposición.

Dime... ¿*cuántas manipulaciones habías visto en "el mercado" como para que ésta te parezca la "mayor que has visto nunca"* ?  

(Va de chiste, entiendo que *es la primera vez que te acercas "al mercado"*, pero me resultó graciosa la expresión... además tienes RAZON, es la "_mayor manipulación que habías visto nunca_", lo cual está correctamente dicho) 

===



Bafumat dijo:


> Una pregunta para los 100tifikos como @Nico
> 
> En el hipotetico caso de que los fondos *no pudiesen cerrar los cortos y nadie vendiese, cuando digo nadie es nadie*, ni por todo el oro del mundo ¿Que pasaria? ¿Implosionaría el universo? ¿Intervendria el estado?



En un mercado *RACIONAL* eso no pasaría nunca (si habría squeezes, subas o bajas, pero no un "cierre total" de la venta).

Una situación *IRRACIONAL*, se considerarían *"manipulación" del mercado* y la SEC intervendría realizando una cancelación de posiciones a precio fijado (o alguna medida similar que destraba la situación).

Si se dan situaciones IRRACIONALES, *ya no es un "mercado"* y por lo tanto *no se pueden aplicar las reglas del "mercado".*

===



malvado dijo:


> Pregunta para los expertos. *¿Cómo se pueden cerrar cortos sin que se refleje en el volumen?* ¿Hay alguna manera? (por ejemplo cerrando posiciones contra CFDs o *alguna historia parecida que no se vea reflejada en el volumen de acciones negociadas en el día*)



También está explicado largamente en el hilo.

No todos los "cortos" son con "préstamos de acciones". Si tomas acciones, las vendes y luego tienes que devolverlas, forzosamente tienes que COMPRARLAS.

Pero, si utilizas "opciones" (contrato por el cual tienes derecho a comprar a cierto precio pactado en un momento futuro), si bien esas "opciones" obligan a realizar reservas y tienen que ser declaradas y publicadas, cuando se CANCELAN *las mismas no afectan el volumen*.

Por si no se entiende:

- Tú tienes 1000 acciones y hoy el mercado está a $ 100
- Yo te "compro" un derecho (opción) de comprártelas *a $ 50 dentro de un mes* y te "pago" un precio por esa opción.
- Esa opción SOLO se puede ejercer *si la acción vale $ 50 o menos*.
- Tú, al cobrar ese "precio" le "ganas" algo a acciones que sigues teniendo en tu poder.

*OPCION A:*

- Dentro de un mes las acciones están a *$ 150.*
- El que tiene la opción NO la puede ejercer (valen más) y tú te quedas con tus acciones y con lo que le cobraste.

*OPCION B:*

- Dentro de un mes las acciones están a *$ 50*
- El que tiene la opción te las compra.
- A ti *te da lo mismo porque en el mercado valían $ 50* y si las vendías te daban lo mismo... además "cobraste" un interés por ello así que sales con ganancia.

*OPCION C:*

- Dentro de un mes las acciones están a *$ 33.*
- El que tiene la opción te tiene que pagar *$ 50* por tus acciones (o *una multa de $ 22 *por cancelar la operación).
- Tú "ganas" por lo que le cobraste y ADEMAS "ganas" por haber fijado el valor de $ 50 para el caso que costara igual o menos.

Está muy simplificado pero, es para explicarte "por qué" se pueden "cerrar cortos" en ciertas circunstancias (opciones) *cuando esas opciones son canceladas o no aplican por las condiciones pactadas.*

Pero, en el mercado estuvo INFORMADO *que había 1000 acciones comprometidas a la venta en una OPCION y cuentan como "corto".*


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

Que asco coño, se van a salir con la suya

Que ganas de abrirles la barriga


----------



## hornblower (2 Feb 2021)

is the squeeze squoze yet?
*as of February 2,*
*the squeeze has not been squoze.*
*Public Service Announcement*
_This is not a game. The people who originated this meme like to have fun with stupid stock bets, we like to pretend we're monkeys throwing darts, but though we enjoy talking like idiots, we actually do know the difference between delta and theta. We understand what role a clearinghouse performs. We were playing GME weeks ago, at $10-$50, as it became clear that DFV was actually right. We put in money we could afford to lose, because we knew we were speculating on a potential short squeeze.

If these statements don't describe you - if you don't know options greeks, if you don't understand how the market works, and especially if you are gambling with money that would cause you problems if you didn't have it anymore - then pull your head out of your ass, return to the real world with your real obligations and expenses, and don't increase your exposure any more. There's an emotional high in gambling, especially when you're doing it with lots of other euphoric people. Don't let it screw up your life.

This is not an epic crusade to get retribution on the financial sector for its reckless greed and the damage it's done to people's lives. It's just a stock play, undertaken to make money off of some hedge funds who got caught in an overexposed position. The financial industry as a whole does not care. This is just a blip on its radar.

Anyway, here's the update._

*the situation (1/31 8 PM ET):*

*short interest:*
27.13m (53.15% of float) by S3 Shortsight (1/29), 29.4m (58.21% of float) by Ortex (1/29)
*short share public availability:*
0 (Interactive Brokers)
*short share public borrow rate:*
18.88 (Interactive Brokers)
Shorts appear to be exiting their positions. There's a lot of speculation about how this is happening, or whether it is truly happening at all - there are tactics that can be used to "counterfeit" stock or manipulate disclosed short short interest - but the short interest numbers we've been following all along are definitely trending down.
how often is this site updated? As often as the data is updated. Typically this is daily, before market open.
click here to be sent a heads up when the squeeze is probably starting to get squoze

*wat*
OK, listen up, you late-to-the-party, crayon-eating homunculus, here's what's going on:

Over the past year, hedge fund supervillains have made money by selling shares of Gamestop they don't actually own - they've just borrowed them. Short selling. If they sell enough they can drive the price down so far that when they eventually need to return the shares they borrowed, they can get them cheap. It's free money. They throw a couple hundred mil at this, chill in their offices watching live video feeds of homeless people being exsanguinated on the hoods of their vintage sports cars, write up an investor report, and call it a fiscal year.

They borrowed and sold a record amount - they sold more shares, in fact, than are actually traded, far more than Gamestop's float. This shouldn't have been allowed to happen and probably means they were selling shares they never even bothered to borrow - naked shorts. (Where were you on that one, SEC?) Essentially, they were simultaneously betting on Gamestop going bankrupt and doing their best to drive them into bankruptcy. It's a good tactic when you need to find a way to pay for your old wife's alimony and your new wife's poolboy.

But it presents an opportunity for the savvy degenerate gambler. Because these shares eventually need to be returned - after all, it does cost these funds money to borrow a share. And the higher the price goes, the more unstable it becomes, the more it costs to borrow. This means that at some point, they need to buy back those borrowed shares they sold.

All 140% of them.

So our visionary gambler, if they were to invest in Gamestop, would have a guaranteed buyer for their shares. And if millions of fellow degenerates were to ask their mother for an advance on their allowance so that they could buy Gamestop, too -

And then, if a famous e-commerce CEO were to buy a ton of Gamestop shares, join the board, and announce they're going to be a big company again by doing internet things and esports and radical new stuff -

And then, if a truly insane amount of call option buying - don't worry about it if you don't know - were to force market makers to rapidly buy up a ton of shares to fulfill all those options they sold in a wild phenomenon called a gamma squeeze that's basically the stock equivalent of an atmospheric microburst, suddenly spiking Gamestop's price to unheard-of levels -

- hang on, I need a new pair of pants -

Well then you'd have the perfect conditions for a short squeeze. The price is insanely high. There's a whole street of funds with deep pockets who absolutely must find a way to buy all those insanely expensive shares. And by buying them - 140% of the amount traded! - they're going to drive up the price even more. So one day, a fund will run out of money paying interest on their borrowed shares, and they'll have to drive GME's price through the roof buying enough shares to give them back. And as the price climbs, other short holders are going to be required to cover their borrowed shares by buying them. It's a runaway reaction where the more it happens, the more it happens. You know, one of those cute little phenomena like virus spread. Or nuclear bombs.

So who are they buying from? That's right. At what price are they buying? Well, that depends.

Hedge fund managers holding GME shorts would really, really like to convince GME stock holders to sell them some shares right now, before it climbs any higher, so that they can return the shares they borrowed and get out before they get steamrolled into bankrupcy. And they've got lots of tools at their disposal to do this: they can pump up other stocks to create FOMO, causing GME holders to sell their shares to go chase some shiny new meme. They can hire PR companies to astroturf these stocks on Elon Musk fan clubs and gambling forums. They can buy up shares and then, after trading hours are over, sell them in progressively cheaper tranches to drive down the stock price. They can wipe the hobo blood off their wattle and go cry on television about how they're being bullied. They can call up their investors, like Citadel, the company who processes all your orders, and tell them to stop letting people buy Gamestop while they try to drive the price down. They have, in fact, tried all of these things. But it hasn't worked - GME's price is higher than ever. It's out of control, now - there are too many people involved. There are other institutions involved, trying to extract maximum profit out of the shorts. The meme has reached critical mass.

Now it's a classic million-player prisoner's dilemma: every GME holder has visions of selling their shares for unlimited chicken tendies and cocaine dipping sauce. Maybe they think they alone can sell, while everyone else can continue to drive the price up by holding. But if every degenerate gambler thought this way, and sold their shares, very quickly the short squeeze wouldn't happen. Short holders would buy up all the shares being sold at a painful but manageable loss, they would cover their position, and the nuke would never be detonated.

What's a prisoner in this dilemma to do? At last, the point arrives. To avoid selling too early, the savvy degenerate gambler would wait until short interest - the amount of shares shorted out there - started to decline substantially. As long as nobody was defecting, nobody selling early, that decline in shares shorted would come with a spike in the price of the stock, as the few shares available are bought at astronomical prices. And this decline in shares shorted would distinguish this spike from gamma squeezes or regular old stock run-ups.

Then and only then, as the nuke goes off, the stock price ascends past Alpha Centauri, and the short interest finally starts declining, the short squeeze has begun. And then it's every gambler for themself.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (2 Feb 2021)

mark cuban está ahora en reddit respondiendo preguntas.


*Why is the stock plummeting so much?*

Supply and Demand, but in this case it literally could be because the source of demand has been crippled . When RH shut it down, then cut it back, lets put aside why, they cut of the greatest source of demand. They created a RobinHood Dive. No RH buyers, means sellers lower their price to find buyers. And they keep on lowering it till they find buyers. Keep the most natural buyers out of the market and the price keeps on FALLING.
Then that drop accelerates because the more the stock falls the more owners who bought on margin get margin calls. When that margin call happens, its brutal. They just take your stock, send you a fuck you note and sell your stock at the market price, no matter how low. They just want to get your cash to pay back the loan.
That then accelerates the selling.
Which then leads to what we are seeing in the market right now with GME in particular

So what to do ?
If you can afford to hold the stock, you hold. I dont own it, but thats what i would do.
Why ? because when RH and the other online brokers open it back up to buyers, then we will see what WSB is really made of. That is when you get to make it all work.
I have no doubt that there are funds and big players that have shorted this stock again thinking they are smarter than everyone on WSB.
I know you are going to hate to hear this, but the lower it goes, the more powerful WSB can be stepping up to buy the stock again. The only question is what broker do you use . Do you stay with RH , who is going to have the same liquidity problems over and over again, or do you as a group find a broker with a far, far, far better balance sheet that wont cut you off and then go ham on Wall Street.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo que están haciendo da para un proceso judicial, *o se cierra la compra y la venta, o se abren, pero no pueden hacer esto.*
> 
> Esto es mucho peor que manipular.



1) Obviamente es una regla muy particular porque les permite "follarse a la niña como quieren"  

2) *MIRA EL VIDEO DE RALLO PARA QUE ENTIENDAS A QUE SE DEBE !!* (cámara compensadora, garantías, etc.)


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (2 Feb 2021)

Aprovechando que ahora están baratitas, me he pillado 3 más a 108 $.







El volumen de negociación de esta acción no se corresponde para nada con la magnitud de la bajada.

Robin Hood y otros brokers están limitando la compra de la acción. Manipulación de libro para mitigar la hostia a Melvin Capital.

No cuela.

*HOLD!*


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Se supone que os necesitan, por no se qué teoria de que hay más acciones de las que tocan, y si no quereis vender tienen que pagaros lo que queráis, y bla, bla, bla. Asi que aguantad con la papeleta, es vuestro tesoro, aunque nunca jamaś vuelva a pasar de los 100 dólares. Os preguntareís el resto de vuestras vidas porque los fondos pudieron seguir con lo suyo sin vuestras papeletas, pero seguramente es porque no sabeís.
> 
> El gordo ese de los 10 millones que iba a meter qué, se ha rajado?



Que sí, que sí.... alé, a esparragar


----------



## Playero (2 Feb 2021)

No entiendo que los hedge funds lo tengan todo controlado y a la vez no dejen a los pequeños comprar Gamestop.
Otra cosa que comenta "Stock with Bruce" es que la empresa no ha hablado todavía en público sobre sus planes de futuro.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> He pillado 4 más a 110.
> 
> Llevo en total:
> 
> ...



Un plan si fisuras !!  

De todos modos, aprovecho para hacer un comentario.

La cotización de GME -que andaba por* $ 20* para redondear-, sin duda ahora puede *que quede más arriba* (digamos *$ 55)* por varias razones:

a) Porque mucha gente "holdeará" *y eso quitará parte de la presión vendedora*.

b) Porque la empresa habrá aprovechado para vender acciones -a alto precio- *y pagar DEUDA*. Con lo que *su situación financiera global será mejor que antes.*

c) Porque la empresa, aparentemente, había hecho *un cambio de gerencia y estaba haciendo buenos cambios*. Esto puede que se incremente.

Así que, aún cuando por razones de "pánico" pudiera venirse abajo a $ 15, creo que será momentáneo y se estabilizará (cuando pase todo esto) *en un nivel SUPERIOR al que tenía antes de todo este movimiento*. Obviamente no sé el precio (dije $ 55 por poner una cifra), eso lo dirá el mercado. Pero sin duda *no quedará en los viejos $ 20 de antes.*


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Lo que comentaba Nico:


----------



## Indignado (2 Feb 2021)

@DasZukunft no te pongas así , ya verás que este juego sucio sera publicado y denunciado por los medios .


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

Ninety Nine. La recomendó un forero y sin problemas. En cuestión de minutos te das de alta


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Das... creo que lo ves de un modo muy negativo por no conocerlo. Aún con todas estas imperfecciones (y hay MUCHAS MAS que aún NI CONOCES), *en el largo plazo el mercado REGULA PRECIOS* y eso es fundamental para la marcha de la economía.

Es cierto que el desquicio FINANCIERO (inventar dinero del aire) *ha producido alteraciones más allá de lo NORMAL*, pero aún así existe un dejo de RACIONALIDAD en las decisiones de los inversores que *termina ORDENANDO* (no en el corto plazo sino en el largo) las relaciones de la economía.

*Apple o Amazon* pueden estar sobrevaluadas pero no es loco que sean valiosas.

*Tesla* lo puedes discutir o no, pero es una empresa innovadora que "si le sale bien" la jugada, un día ganará dinero.

Y, te guste o no, *GameStop NO VALE $ 400 !!*, tarde o temprano eso tiene que reflejarse en su cotización.

Así que, aún en medio de manipulaciones, vivillos y especuladores, en su relación de LARGO PLAZO existe cierta racionalidad en el mercado que *permite dirigir recursos de la economía en direcciones novedosas, innovativas y rentables* (no tendrías Internet, ni Amazon o Apple o Tesla si esto no fuera así).

Acepta -para el caso que pierdas- *que tu decisión en este caso NO FUE "RACIONAL", sino "EMOTIVA"* y la economía no es pura "emoción" sino "análisis y razonamiento".


----------



## LUIS MARIN (2 Feb 2021)

Porque no te callas


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

Pues acabo de comprar una quinta acción


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

No es mucho pero estoy dentro.

TO DA MOON


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

Me han entrado 10 más a 94


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 Feb 2021)

Podéis hacer una lista de los brokers que han puesto restricciones a la compra?


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

@Nico vete a tomar por culo a dar lecciones a tu puta madre, el que tenia bitcoin a 90 pavos y decia que no valia, que no compraramos.

Me parece mas de RETARD pero de los de ci<60, la que tenias delante con el bitcoin y te creias el listo, que los que hemos entrado con un pico que nos la sudaba por la idea romántica de lucha.


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Me han entrado 10 más a 94
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 561927



Que brokers es, que voy a cargar


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Das... creo que lo ves de un modo muy negativo por no conocerlo. Aún con todas estas imperfecciones (y hay MUCHAS MAS que aún NI CONOCES), *en el largo plazo el mercado REGULA PRECIOS* y eso es fundamental para la marcha de la economía.
> 
> Es cierto que el desquicio FINANCIERO (inventar dinero del aire) *ha producido alteraciones más allá de lo NORMAL*, pero aún así existe un dejo de RACIONALIDAD en las decisiones de los inversores que *termina ORDENANDO* (no en el corto plazo sino en el largo) las relaciones de la economía.
> 
> ...



¿¿Y la estafa y manipulación con las acciones y brokers que han hecho también son "RACIONALES" y *permiten dirigir recursos de la economía en direcciones novedosas, innovativas y rentables*??


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Que brokers es, que voy a cargar



ING


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

No Nico

El mercado no regula los precios, lo regulan los de arriba, y el tiempo no pone a cada uno en su sitio

Si los de arriba quieren que el mercado suba, nada podrá con eso, y estará el tiempo que ellos quieran. Lo mismo a la baja

Los valores no siguen fundamentales si los de arriba están encima de ellos... pueden estar indefinidamente inflados o quebrar aunque sean buenas empresas si un gordo le pone la cruz encima


----------



## chocolate (2 Feb 2021)

*86,24*-138,76 (-61,67 %)
A partir del 10:43AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

Lo tendría que anunciar con tiempo... y no creo que sea una buena idea. Perdería el apoyo popular.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (2 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *86,24*-138,76 (-61,67 %)
> A partir del 10:43AM EST. Mercado abierto.



abierto para vender, mientras las plataformas que usan los retards sigan capadas el precio no va a subir.


----------



## Scummy (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Un plan si fisuras !!
> 
> De todos modos, aprovecho para hacer un comentario.
> 
> ...



Éste es el tema. La empresa ahora mismo probablemente vale más de 20 $ por acción, así que el que compre cerca de estos valores o incluso un poco más arriba probablemente estaría haciendo una buena inversión por fundamentales, independientemente de que haya short squeeze o no.

Claro que esto no es un consejo de inversión, yo sólo soy un mono y no tengo ni idea de este asunto.

Un saludo.


----------



## amigos895 (2 Feb 2021)

Pedazo de manipulación.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> No Nico
> 
> El mercado no regula los precios, *lo regulan los de arriba, y el tiempo no pone a cada uno en su sitio*
> 
> ...



Breve. Hay una frase -que se aplica en varios casos- que dice "_No es un *BUG*, es un *FEATURE*_". (It's not a bug, it's a feature)

Una cosa es que "te aparezca" una gotera en el techo (a bug) y otra que entres en una habitación con un agujero en el mismo (feature).

En un caso *es una "sorpresa"* (no esperabas la gotera, el bug). En el otro *SABES que tiene un agujero* (feature) y no hay sorpresa alguna.

En este hilo hay muchos "sorprendidos" porque se enfrentan a un tema totalmente novedoso, del que nada sabían y se vienen a "enterar ahora" de los "features" del mercado pensando que son "bugs".

Cualquier operador (cualquiera), *entiende perfectamente cómo operan los fondos y los especuladores en el mercado y toma sus decisiones SABIENDO que eso existe y lo que pasa y puede pasar... es un FEATURE !!*

El que recién llega, se sorprende cuando cae agua del techo y piensa que "recién aparece" (bug).

Es como alguien que se pone a jugar al fútbol sin conocer sus reglas y se sorprende cuando la toca con la mano y le cobran penal !!  (_¿Cómo, no se podía bajar la pelota con la mano para poder patearla?_)


----------



## chocolate (2 Feb 2021)

*79,37*-145,63 (-64,72 %)
A partir del 10:47AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

Para los gilipollas que andan minando la moral en el grupo y no se pueden permitir tirar por la ventana 1.000€. Yo ya llevo 4.







I just like the stock RETARDERS. BETS! Les estamos abriendo las costuras al sistema.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

Quitan las ordenes compradoras de los brokers por toda la puta cara

Yo creo que esto nunca ha pasado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Feb 2021)

Scummy dijo:


> Éste es el tema. La empresa ahora mismo probablemente vale más de 20 $ por acción, así que el que compre cerca de estos valores o incluso un poco más arriba probablemente estaría haciendo una buena inversión por fundamentales, independientemente de que haya short squeeze o no.
> 
> Claro que esto no es un consejo de inversión, yo sólo soy un mono y no tengo ni idea de este asunto.
> 
> Un saludo.



En 30$ tampoco estaría mal entrar.


----------



## Vayavaya (2 Feb 2021)

Para Nico.

«*Las cosas valen lo que su comprador esté dispuesto a pagar por ellas*«. Publio Siro (85 a. C. – 43 a. C.) 

Y otra de copy paste: «*El dinero es tu esclavo si sabes emplearlo; tu amo, si no sabes*»

Publio Siro aprueba HOLD.


----------



## xzess (2 Feb 2021)

Estaba cabreado, pero el estar capado por revolut me ha salvado de la sangría. De todas formas saqué todos los dolares de ahí, cualquiera que corte el pis de esa manera no me sirve. 
Acercándose a los 75 y cayendo en barrena. Si no vuelve hacia arriba, las manos de diamante se romperán en pedacitos. Aún así meteré algo de pasta, en cuanto analice las opciones que habéis dado de otros brokers.


----------



## COVID 8M (2 Feb 2021)

Es coña @Kluster, no he podido resistirme con ese avatar 

Ojalá rebote a 500!!


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Acepta -para el caso que pierdas- *que tu decisión en este caso NO FUE "RACIONAL", sino "EMOTIVA"* y la economía no es pura "emoción" sino "análisis y razonamiento".



Economía??? Pero que dices??


----------



## Mig29 (2 Feb 2021)

Os están mandando al matadero y vais cantando.
De verdad que os deseo mucha suerte, pero esto tiene pinta de que se agota. Por fundamentales GME sigue estando muy sobrevalorada, no lo olvidéis, y además tiene una diana puesta por parte de los que cortan el bacalao.
Los que os dicen de entrar y mantener(curioso que a muchos de ellos los he visto cagandose en las cryptos una y otra vez), os llaman a la ludopatia. En el subforo de bolsa tenéis recomendaciones mucho mejores y sustentadas, que si bien no os van a hacer ricos de hoy a mañana, si que os van a permitir aumentar vuestro capital a un buen ritmo.
De todos modos mucha suerte a los que estáis dentro y espero de verdad que vuelva a rebotar, pero yo no lo veo nada claro.


----------



## Playero (2 Feb 2021)

Está claro que si algún día hay una revolución en EE.UU el primer sitio que tiene que ir la policía a proteger es Wall Street.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Os están mandando al matadero y vais cantando.
> De verdad que os deseo mucha suerte, pero esto tiene pinta de que se agota. Por fundamentales GME sigue estando muy sobrevalorada, no lo olvidéis, y además tiene una diana puesta por parte de los que cortan el bacalao.
> Los que os dicen de entrar y mantener(curioso que a muchos de ellos los he visto cagandose en las cryptos una y otra vez), os llaman a la ludopatia. En el subforo de bolsa tenéis recomendaciones mucho mejores y sustentadas, que si bien no os van a hacer ricos de hoy a mañana, si que os van a permitir aumentar vuestro capital a un buen ritmo.
> De todos modos mucha suerte a los que estáis dentro y espero de verdad que vuelva a rebotar, pero yo no lo veo nada claro.



!Aquí cada uno viene a vender su libro¡

¿Qué parte de que esto no iba de ganar dinero no habeis entendido??


----------



## Mig29 (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> !Aquí cada uno viene a vender su libro¡
> 
> ¿Qué parte de que esto no iba de ganar dinero no habeis entendido??



Si esto no iba de ganar dinero, en lugar de meter pasta en GME para perderla(pasta que va a ir a los bolsillos de los fondos gordos), para liquidar un fondo de medio pelo, mejor dediquen ese dinero a contratar sicarios que se carguen a los peces gordos de Wall Street.
Si me dice que entra a la bolsa para cargarse el sistema y no para ganar dinero, es que con todos mis respetos es usted gilipollas.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

Playero dijo:


> Está claro que si algún día hay una revolución en EE.UU el primer sitio que tiene que ir la policía a proteger es Wall Street.



Es que deberían reducirla a polvo


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

Los que se han arruinado metiendo más pasta de la que debían en la horquilla de 200-400 a quien deben odiar?
Wall street, reddit o a ambos?
Los que palman por los lulz Ok
Si lo que se lee en reddit es cierto hay gente que ha palmado dinero que sí necesitaba.
Mientras los fondos se fumaran un cigarro encendido con una par de billetes de 100


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Si esto no iba de ganar dinero, en lugar de meter pasta en GME para perderla(pasta que va a ir a los bolsillos de los fondos gordos), para liquidar un fondo de medio pelo, mejor dediquen ese dinero a contratar sicarios que se carguen a los peces gordos de Wall Street.
> Si me dice que entra a la bolsa para cargarse el sistema y no para ganar dinero, es que con todos mis respetos es usted gilipollas.



Mucho más gilipollas es usted si cree que con 200 euros voy a poder contratar un sicario para que se carge a un pez gordo de uol stri.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Os están mandando al matadero y vais cantando.
> De verdad que os deseo mucha suerte, pero esto tiene pinta de que se agota. Por fundamentales GME sigue estando muy sobrevalorada, no lo olvidéis, y además tiene una diana puesta por parte de los que cortan el bacalao.
> Los que os dicen de entrar y mantener(curioso que a muchos de ellos los he visto cagandose en las cryptos una y otra vez), os llaman a la ludopatia. En el subforo de bolsa tenéis recomendaciones mucho mejores y sustentadas, que si bien no os van a hacer ricos de hoy a mañana, si que os van a permitir aumentar vuestro capital a un buen ritmo.
> De todos modos mucha suerte a los que estáis dentro y espero de verdad que vuelva a rebotar, pero yo no lo veo nada claro.



Ya sabemos que hay que indexarse.

Aquí hemos venido a pagar para verles las costuras al sistema. Muchos de nosotros vamos a tomar una valiosa lección después de entrar en la casa del rico y ver cómo juega. Esas imágenes no se nos van a olvidar. Probablemente a la larga saque mis ahorros del mercado secundario. Como yo millones de americanos podrían hacerlo.

Allí la gente de verdad tiene todo lo ahorrado en valores bursátiles. Se estima que un 80% de los pensionistas.

Imagina si la gente decide salirse del sistema y apostar por cosas que de verdad pueden ser auditadas o generen para la economía real.

Se trata de despertar, quedarse sentando analizando la caída en términos de mercado es trivial.


----------



## Piturco (2 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Si esto no iba de ganar dinero, en lugar de meter pasta en GME para perderla(pasta que va a ir a los bolsillos de los fondos gordos), para liquidar un fondo de medio pelo, mejor dediquen ese dinero a contratar sicarios que se carguen a los peces gordos de Wall Street.
> Si me dice que entra a la bolsa para cargarse el sistema y no para ganar dinero, es que con todos mis respetos es usted gilipollas.



Ah... y tú eres el listo que esta proponiendo asesinatos, en fin...


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Los que se han arruinado metiendo más pasta de la que debían en la horquilla de 200-400 a quien deben odiar?



Lo siento mucho por esa gente, pero... ¿A sí mismos?

Se supone que ya somos mayorcitos para invertir en bolsa...


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

Les ha salido bien

Han eliminado las posiciones compradoras y les ha salido bien

Interfiriendo en los brokers

Y lo hacen, y no pasa nada

Es como si estás en el casino y apuestas al rojo, y cuando tira la ruleta ponen casi todas las casillas en negro porque un gordo apostó al negro


----------



## chocolate (2 Feb 2021)

*102,46*-122,54 (-54,46 %)
A partir del 11:05AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Lo siento mucho por esa gente, pero... ¿A sí mismos?
> 
> Se supone que ya somos mayorcitos para invertir en bolsa...



Sí, pero ya sabes cómo es esto, culpas a mí nunca.
Los que hayan metido 10ko15k y suponga el 40% de lo ahorrado en su vida es un palo duro.
Podríamos decir que han sido unas preferentes para zoomers y millenial.
Hablo de la segunda hornada. Los que entraron a 20 todavía están en profit. Han perdido ganancias por no vender a 400 pero hay gente palmando mucho por entrar tarde.
Robinhood espero que desaparezca. Es un broker basura, se sabía desde hace tiempo pero espero que hayan despertado los que faltaban


----------



## DonManuel (2 Feb 2021)

Jajaja, esto lo recordaremos durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *102,46*-122,54 (-54,46 %)
> A partir del 11:05AM EST. Mercado abierto.



Empiezan a cerrar cortos


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Si esto no iba de ganar dinero, en lugar de meter pasta en GME para perderla(pasta que va a ir a los bolsillos de los fondos gordos), para liquidar un fondo de medio pelo, mejor dediquen ese dinero a contratar sicarios que se carguen a los peces gordos de Wall Street.
> Si me dice que entra a la bolsa para cargarse el sistema y no para ganar dinero, es que con todos mis respetos es usted gilipollas.





Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Cuando esto se desinfle este foro volverá a ser una puta mierda, excepto alguna buena parte del sub "Economía" y "Bolsa e Inversiones".



Ya os lo dije; ya se ha desinflado

Ahora el foro vuelve a ser una puta mierda con un montón de listos a toro pasado que no aportan nada.

Si las cosas hubieran ido al contrario se hubieran posicionado de la otra manera pero también sin aportar nada.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Ah, ni me he fijado en el precio. Me refería a los que meten más pasta de la que se puedan permitir, al precio que sea. Yo pensaba entrar sobre ese precio, no contaba con que me hicieran este descuentón hoy.


----------



## Mig29 (2 Feb 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Ah... y tú eres el listo que esta proponiendo asesinatos, en fin...



Lógicamente no digo en serio lo de matar a nadie, pero tiene más sentido que darle dinero a Wall Street pensando que vas a destruir a Wall Street, eso si que es absurdo.


Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Ya sabemos que hay que indexarse.
> 
> Aquí hemos venido a pagar para verles las costuras al sistema. Muchos de nosotros vamos a tomar una valiosa lección después de entrar en la casa del rico y ver cómo juega. Esas imágenes no se nos van a olvidar. Probablemente a la larga saque mis ahorros del mercado secundario. Como yo millones de americanos podrían hacerlo.
> 
> ...



De esta jugada de GME nos hemos enterado 4, y la han vivido desde dentro 2.
Los que mantienen el tinglado, que como bien dice son el americano medio, sobre todo de clase media-alta(médicos, abogados, profesionales liberales) gente que tiene millones de dólares metidos. Pero esa gente no se va a salir de ese circuito, por que a ellos les sirve. Y si, Wall Street se lleva mucho, pero ellos también su parte y con eso es suficiente.
Oiga, que puede que me equivoque, ojalá, pero no creo que esto cambie en nada. Excepto que unos cuantos miles van a perder muchas pasta, unas docenas de harán millonarios y los fondos grandes cómo Blackrock son unos miles de millones más ricos.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 Feb 2021)

Alguno más? Degiro, IB, ING..??


----------



## Snowball (2 Feb 2021)

No me jodais!

Esto deben ser boots


----------



## Playero (2 Feb 2021)

Un hilo con Preguntas y Respuestas de Mark Cuban en Reddit. Es el hilo top de reddit en estos momentos. Básicamente dice que si has comprado en Cash manten la acción.


----------



## rkodestructor (2 Feb 2021)

Aprovechen que se acaban las rebajas!


----------



## fran1488 (2 Feb 2021)

Ahora que han vendido todas las manos de papel, nos vamos a la luna. Bye bye.


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

Estuvo bien mientras duro. Aunque el viernes ya oliera mal. Los memes,el buen rollo y la ensoñación de que la vida no era una mierda manipulada estuvieron ahí unas horas.
De vuelta al pesimismo decadente.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 Feb 2021)

Desde luego. Aunque yo no apoyo a los retards, tampoco me parece bien que los brokers hagan eso. Por eso, para el futuro, sería bueno hacer una lista de qué brokers han hecho eso.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Feb 2021)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Aprovechen que se acaban las rebajas!



Este rebote no me gusta, pensaba entrar a los 30$.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

es que es una putísima verguenza

ni oferta ni demanda ni ostias

como ya dije no tenían escapatoria, la FED no podía echarles un cable, sólo puede emitir acciones la compañía

y lo que han hecho ha sido eliminar la liquidez del valor, es decir, el dinero comprador

los proveedores de liquidez han secado de liquidez el valor no ofreciendo la opción de comprar

!!!!!

yo de verdad es que estoy flipando todavía

si no hay consecuencias con esto significa que aquí vale todo... pero TODO TODO


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Estuvo bien mientras duro. Aunque el viernes ya oliera mal. Los memes,el buen rollo y la ensoñación de que la vida no era una mierda manipulada estuvieron ahí unas horas.
> De vuelta al pesimismo decadente.



Pues tienes razón que otra vez vuelta al pesimismo, al covid y a su puta madre...

Estos días estaba motivado, no leia ningún otro hilo, nada de covid... Solo risas y luchar y HOLD, joder y aun sigo aqui, HOLD o muerte.


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

Hoy sí hay volumen.
Las call a 800 serán de fondos cubriéndose


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

Parada la acción después del tremendo subidón de $85 hasta los $120!!!


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 Feb 2021)

Si están comprando CALLS a 800, eso es alcista no?


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (2 Feb 2021)

Solo estamos viendo esto:


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Alguno más? Degiro, IB, ING..??



Degiro no.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Se me ocurre que cae de maduro.

El viernes, el que metió un corto *a $ 350* (y mira que llegó más arriba incluso) hoy ya se ha forrado.

Debe haber *MUCHOS cortos*, pero *no son los del "squeeze"* sino de gente que se está llenado de oro con el dinero de los retards.


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

Cotización parada?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Feb 2021)

Cuidado con los chicharros... porque como los cojas "del lado que no toca", estás perdido:

*Caso GameStop: los peces gordos tienen el control y los pequeños inversores saldrán mal parados*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Si esto no iba de ganar dinero, en lugar de meter pasta en GME para perderla(pasta que va a ir a los bolsillos de los fondos gordos), para liquidar un fondo de medio pelo, mejor dediquen ese dinero a contratar sicarios que se carguen a los peces gordos de Wall Street.
> Si me dice que entra a la bolsa para cargarse el sistema y no para ganar dinero, es que con todos mis respetos es usted gilipollas.



Esto se parece mucho más a pillar unos gramos con unos colegas e irse a Las Vegas.

Están de fiesta, adrenalina, subidones y bajones, risas...

Y por ahora, el crupier ya ha avisado a seguridad y los matones los están controlando, ya que están jodiendo a un buen cliente del casino que ha tenido que pedir pasta a dos colegas suyos, también buenos clientes del casino, para cubrir las posiciones que les están jodiendo unos gilipollas que no paran de hacer el nota. Que no es poco. Ni mucho menos.

Muy probablemente acabarán con una resaca de cojones y desplumados, pero y si?

ojo que como alguno salga triunfador y una aspirante a modelo se la chupe en The Strip, eso que se lleva para toda la vida.

Hablar de fundamentales y value investing en esta zarandaja es como si un cardiologo se pusiera a dar consejos de salud cuando los chicos están en la mesa de blackjack puestos hasta las trancas.

Joder, que disfruten y luego ya se verá si la fiesta ha merecido la pena.

Esto no va de economia ni de finanzas, y ojo, ni de ideologias. Y eso es lo realmente interesante.


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> ¿Implosionaría el universo?



Jaja, ayer estaba entrenando en las barras del parque, acordándome de toda esta locura de WSB y GameStop, y había unas hormigas que iban a su bola, y una gorda paseando con mascarilla que también iba a su bola.

Esta historia es nuestra, sólo nuestra





Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Mensajes con interrogantes o análisis con contenido




Y memes. Yo estoy en esto por los memes



Un vegano multimillonario que es dueño de los Dallas Mavericks


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

If he is still in im still in


----------



## amigos895 (2 Feb 2021)

2 acciones tengo en GME.


----------



## malvado (2 Feb 2021)

Me falta alguna página por leer pero por si no ha salido..

MONDAY MARKET OPENING ATTACK EXPLAINED: How institutional investors brought GME down by $5B in 1 hour with $250M : wallstreetbets (reddit.com)




Que no me jodan.. ¿cómo se consiguen esas velas sin tener información privilegiada de los stop loss? Eso no se consigue tirando a ciegas.


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Si están comprando CALLS a 800, eso es alcista no?



Más bien cubriéndose.
Meto cortos a 30 y me cubro con una call a 800.
Otra posibilidad que la call800 sea más barata y le metan a esa los pobretones


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

Ahora más wue nunca , HOLD


----------



## amigos895 (2 Feb 2021)

Está subiendo como la espumaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Snowball (2 Feb 2021)

madre mia, parece una penny stock!


----------



## rkodestructor (2 Feb 2021)

Parada por segunda vez


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

Otra vez han parado la cotización:

Trade Halts - Current


----------



## GOL (2 Feb 2021)

Es un buen despertar. Yo acabo de comprar 1 a 110 para hold y tener siempre presente con quien nos jugamos los cuartos


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

Diamond hands! queridos APES!! qué contento de haber comprado en rebajas dos más a $90. Buy the dip! Se ha disparado en minutos $60 parriba.

Aquí en este hilo se ha visto quienes son los valientes, los tibios y los llorones asustones. Caretas caídas en Wallstreet y en burbuja.

I just like the stock. HODL!


----------



## Snowball (2 Feb 2021)

HOLD!!


----------



## Snowball (2 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> If he is still in im still in



SE LLAMA DPFV


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Me falta alguna página por leer pero por si no ha salido..
> 
> MONDAY MARKET OPENING ATTACK EXPLAINED: How institutional investors brought GME down by $5B in 1 hour with $250M : wallstreetbets (reddit.com)
> 
> ...



La tienen: RobinHood es suyo y pagando al resto de brokers también.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

ni cursillos de bolsa ni mierdas

este hilo es oro para saber que te puedes esperar de la bolsa

yo al menos estoy flipando con las artimañas de estos hijos de puta, nunca uno deja de aprender cosas


----------



## Indignado (2 Feb 2021)

jaja a ver si los retards no son tan tontos y han vendido en máximos y han vuelto a comprar en mínimos .


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Me falta alguna página por leer pero por si no ha salido..
> 
> MONDAY MARKET OPENING ATTACK EXPLAINED: How institutional investors brought GME down by $5B in 1 hour with $250M : wallstreetbets (reddit.com)
> 
> ...



Caballero caballero! es el mercado, caballero...


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2021)

Jajaja, lo único que he visto Vikings es la rubia...


----------



## GOL (2 Feb 2021)




----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

No, si eso es obvio.
Si quitasen restricciones hacíamos Moon
Lo triste de esto es la reafirmación, puesto que es un saber popular, de que el juego está viciado.
Mientras haya posibilidad de Moon, las compras estarán capadas.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

eso sí puede ser normal

los valores entran en subasta de volatilidad cuando entran órdenes a mercado, y no hay ordenes pendientes suficientes para absorberlas

eso ocurre a la baja y al alza cuando hay poca liquidez en el bid o en el ask

eso es lo normal, pero claro, si manipulan la liquidez....


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

Esta mierda de boicotear las compras no la podrán mantener por mucho más tiempo, porque los que lo hagan correrán el riesgo de ir a la cárcel. Están desesperados. HODL camaradas, HODL.

SIMIOS, FUERTES, UNIDOS.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Pues espera, que ahora viene el subnormal de @Mig29 a decir que esto ya sabía él que iba a ocurrir.


----------



## Red Star (2 Feb 2021)

Cuarto parón de la cotización.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Capitan Obvious !!


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Vamos que despega! Comprad vuestro billete a luna y porqué no vuestro billete a marte.

BUY AND HOLD!


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Los gamers de verdad pasan de los pay2win


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Feb 2021)

Joder... ojalá sólo se quedaran en eso. Todos los grandes (y allegados) juegan con información privilegiada, aunque sea delito.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

Último momento de rebajas  No he visto más volatilidad en todos estos días que justo ahora.

Esto no es un consejo financiero. I just like the stock.


----------



## halt_no_function (2 Feb 2021)

Pacto de no agresión de manual entre fondos alcistas y bajistas. Cuando no te dejan comprar a tí, es porque han reservado una determinada franja de tiempo para que compren peces gordos, más concretamente fondos bajistas que necesitan deshacer posiciones cortas sí o sí incurriendo en fuertes pérdidas. Así van poco a poco reconduciendo la situación y deshaciendo el _short squeeze_. Por supuesto que no es la única vía, también recurren por ejemplo a echar del establecimiento a algunos retards unilateralmente cerrándoles posiciones para vender las acciones a los cortos. Con un 75% de la empresa en manos fuertes estaba claro que los gamers no iban a tener el control de la situación, pero bastante han logrado ya sacando a la luz las vergüenzas del sistema.

Luego también hay que tener en cuenta que muchos de Reddit no se habrán creído al 100% su mensaje y habrán recortado total o parcialmente su exposición a GameStop cuando estaba arriba, etc. Habrá quien harto del sistema haya metido 2000$ en GMS cuando estaba barato pero que cuando vio que se convirtieron en 100.000$, dinero que no arregla la vida pero da para bastante, habrá aparcado en mayor o menor medida su postura antisistema, porque claro, eres antisistema cuando no tienes nada que perder, pero cuando pasas a tener algo, a lo mejor aceptas el "soborno". Ni qué decir que la internacionalización del fenómeno también ha podido atraer a gente con mentalidad más clásica de "rebaño burbuja" y menos ligada a lo puramente revindicativo, con mayor tendencia a vender bien para dar el pelotazo bien en estampida y así dar más oportunidades a los bajistas de cerrar posiciones.

El objetivo de los fondos de inversión como BlackRock o Vanguard que estaban alcistas claro que es ganar la mayor cantidad de dinero posible, pero también garantizar que el sistema económico actual sigue vigente. Concentración de riqueza es concentración de poder, y la riqueza muchas veces no es un fin en si mismo sino un medio para tomar el poder.

Se ha dicho en este hilo que los retards han puesto patas arriba al sistema porque no buscaban ganar dinero, sino reventar el sistema. El problema es que los grandes fondos de inversión también han antepuesto otras cosas a ganar dinero, preservar el control del sistema que les da tanto poder. Para BlackRock o Vanguard es preferible que GMS baje y ganen menos dinero a que ganen más dinero a costa por ejemplo de un rechazo social masivo a los fondos de inversión.

Dicho esto, hay que reconocer que los gamers, sin haber conseguido el objetivo inicial de llevar la acción a 1000$ (se quedaron en algo menos de la mitad), han dejado al sistema en la más completa evidencia y han sacado a la luz los trapos sucios del mismo. No hay precedentes de revoluciones políticas o sociales que hayan utilizado los mercados bursátiles como instrumento para ello, y aunque no han colapsado el sistema han conseguido éxitos moderados causando fuertes pérdidas en fondos de tamaño medio.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Aquí un ex-jugador de Magic te lo confirma pero nada de virtual a mi me gustaba oler los cartones y cuesta que tus padres entiendan los movimientos de pasta que habia con estos cartoncitos.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Cuidado con los chicharros... porque como los cojas "del lado que no toca", estás perdido:
> 
> *Caso GameStop: los peces gordos tienen el control y los pequeños inversores saldrán mal parados*



De esta nota (que no dice mucho ciertamente, es de relleno), una frase creo que vale la pena destacar:

Tuchman, que nunca ha poseído acciones de ninguna compañía, justifica que si tuviera que concentrarse en sus propios beneficios y pérdidas, prestaría menos atención al bienestar de sus clientes. Es por ello que *considera irresponsable que cualquier plataforma permita a alguien invertir sin la formación pertinente*. Algo que compara con volar un avión. "*Si decido que quiero ser piloto tengo que estudiar*, seguir un curso, realizar pruebas de vuelo simuladas y contar con la supervisión de alguien antes de pilotar solo el avión", aclara.​


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2021)

halt_no_function dijo:


> No hay precedentes de revoluciones políticas o sociales que hayan utilizado los mercados bursátiles como instrumento para ello, y aunque no han colapsado el sistema han conseguido éxitos moderados causando fuertes pérdidas en fondos de tamaño medio




Gran frase, compañero.

Y todavía estamos in media res, quién sabe lo que está por venir




Nutrid a este simio


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Hace casi 30 años que vivo aquí... _¿cómo quieres que hable a esta altura, en griego?_  me salen "_argentinadas_" por todos lados -y las que no uso porque sé que no son aplicables-, ya ni te cuento.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> De esta nota (que no dice mucho ciertamente, es de relleno), una frase creo que vale la pena destacar:
> 
> Tuchman, que nunca ha poseído acciones de ninguna compañía, justifica que si tuviera que concentrarse en sus propios beneficios y pérdidas, prestaría menos atención al bienestar de sus clientes. Es por ello que *considera irresponsable que cualquier plataforma permita a alguien invertir sin la formación pertinente*. Algo que compara con volar un avión. "*Si decido que quiero ser piloto tengo que estudiar*, seguir un curso, realizar pruebas de vuelo simuladas y contar con la supervisión de alguien antes de pilotar solo el avión", aclara.​



Por ley ya todas las plataformas te hacen firmar un "disclaimer" y un consentimiento, y algunas otras incluso te hacen un test de conocimientos bursátiles, precisamente para que si pierdes la pasta, no digas que no es culpa tuya, que te engañaron, y que demuestran actuabas de modo propio y conscientemente, etc.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

*@calopez, *a la vista del carácter histórico de este evento y de los "memes" y bromas que van a quedar eternos, te pido o más bien te *exijo *que *queremos los siguientes ICONOS *disponibles en el foro:

-Icono de SIMIOS y monos,
-Icono de DIAMANTES y MANOS y también PAPELES,
-Icono de COHETE y también icono de la LUNA,
-Iconos de PLÁTANOS y de SERPIENTES

Copia y pega si estás de acuerdo.

Y añado lo de shorts too short. Naked!


----------



## SerCT (2 Feb 2021)




----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (2 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Jajaja, lo único que he visto Vikings es la rubia...



¡Las Berzas! Digooo ¡Lagherta!


----------



## malvado (2 Feb 2021)

Capitan Obvious nada. Es ilegal.

Me jode mucho que todo el mundo sepa lo que hacen los fondos y que la SEC se esté fumando un puro sin hacer nada. Me jode todavía más que nos parezca normal (no bien, normal). 

Yo lo he descubierto a partir de esto de GME, igual que lo de las acciones duplicadas. Una cosa es que un fondo en particular hiciera trampa y otra cosa es que sea una práctica extendida y aceptada.

Libre mercado mis cojones. Y encima la SEC y la CNMV avisando a los retardeds de que podrían ser investigados. A veces no entiendo por qué no "pasan más cosas".


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Capitan Obvious nada. Es ilegal.
> 
> Me jode mucho que todo el mundo sepa lo que hacen los fondos y que la SEC se esté fumando un puro sin hacer nada. Me jode todavía más que nos parezca normal (no bien, normal).
> 
> ...



La frase que nos define es: “es lo que hay”


----------



## GOL (2 Feb 2021)

otro broker haciendo cosas raras


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Capitan Obvious nada. Es ilegal.
> 
> Me jode mucho que todo el mundo sepa lo que hacen los fondos y que la SEC se esté fumando un puro sin hacer nada. Me jode todavía más que nos parezca normal (no bien, normal).



Malvado... *en el ESTATUTO CONSTITUTIVO de Robin Hood* (lo pusieron en el hilo) indica claramente que tiene TRES fuentes de ingreso:

1) Interés bancario por el dinero en depósito de los clientes.
2) Venta de información de las operaciones.
3) Intermediación.

La empresa misma está constituída para facilitar el trading de "alta frecuencia" sobre las operaciones de sus clientes y, a cambio, no les cobra comisión por sus operaciones.

¿Dónde está el "secreto" aquí?

Además, el trading de alta frecuencia *no es ilegal si se hace con DATOS DE MERCADO* (otra cosa es cuando se hace con INFORMACION PRIVILEGIADA que eso es un delito).

Que los traders de alta frecuencia son una cosa espantosa, eso es otra historia... pero *va de la mano con el poder de cómputo y la era de las comunicaciones.*

_¿ No nos quejamos de que podemos "invertir desde el móvil" pero si nos quejamos que alguien opere con equipos más poderosos intermediando en el mercado ?_. Una cosa va de la mano con la otra.

De lo contrario regresaríamos a las épocas en que le enviabas la orden de compra por teléfono a tu broker, la secretaría anotaba el pedido y le mandaba los papelitos a la bolsa para que los ejecutara cuando calzara las órdenes.

Y aviso que ese *era un mercado MIL VECES MAS MANIPULADO que el actual !!*


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Que los traders de alta frecuencia son una cosa espantosa, eso es otra historia... pero *va de la mano con el poder de cómputo y la era de las comunicaciones.*
> 
> _¿ No nos quejamos de que podemos "invertir desde el móvil" pero si nos quejamos que alguien opere con equipos más poderosos intermediando en el mercado ?_. Una cosa va de la mano con la otra.



Vaya falso dilema te has montado. Así que para que podamos invertir todos desde el PC es necesario el HFT. Poca imaginación tienes si no se te ocurre un escenario plausible en que todo el mundo pueda jugar en condiciones similares. Pero claro, no interesa a los que mandan.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Feb 2021)

Sobre 116$ más o menos....muy alejado de mis 30$ para entrar yo a comprar....


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Jajaja, lo único que he visto Vikings es la rubia...




Qué brutal está en esta foto !!   

Le metería cortos, largos, medianos y haría hold a rabiar !!


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Qué brutal está en esta foto !!
> 
> Le metería cortos, largos, medianos y haría hold a rabiar !!



Es la maniobra burbujers por excelencia: chortina squeeze


----------



## Snowball (2 Feb 2021)

HOLD


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Malvado... *en el ESTATUTO CONSTITUTIVO de Robin Hood* (lo pusieron en el hilo) indica claramente que tiene TRES fuentes de ingreso:
> 
> 1) Interés bancario por el dinero en depósito de los clientes.
> 2) Venta de información de las operaciones.
> ...



Aquí el problema es que *"todo parece indicar"* que se han vendido muchas más acciones que las que había.

Te lo he puesto en *negrita* porque yo nunca doy nada por sentado hasta que no me lo demuestran o directamente ocurre. 

Sin acritud y con todo el respeto puesto que estoy seguro de que entiendes mucho, busca en el *ESTATUTO CONSTITUTIVO* a ver dónde dice que pueden vender las acciones que les de la gana.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)




----------



## Silverdaemon6 (2 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Para los que os meteis aquí ilusionados con los precios de cotización que sepáis que son mentira, entre 3 agencias con 100 mil acciones se las pueden ir intercambiando a los precios que quieran. WELCOME TO THE FREE MARKET.
> 
> Y cómo eso todo.



Vamos a ver...quieres decir que por ejemplo si mañana (las acciones del Santander andan a 2,55) yo lanzo una orden limitada de venta de 1.000.000 de acciones a 15 euros, y mi cuñado lanza una orden limitada de compra por ese volumen a 15 euros, la operación se ejecuta, influimos en el precio de la acción, y esto NADIE lo investiga ?¿?¿?¿


----------



## marvinhess (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Qué brutal está en esta foto !!
> 
> Le metería cortos, largos, medianos y haría hold a rabiar !!



Estás vendido al mercado, la verdadera revolución es decirla que se vista y se vaya a casa, que tienes un hilo al que atender en Burbuja.


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Qué brutal está en esta foto !!
> 
> Le metería cortos, largos, medianos y haría hold a rabiar !!






Siempre os doy lo mejor

APES. TOGETHER. STRONG


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Feb 2021)

Por lo pronto, Netflix ya están preparando con Mark Boal, ganador del Oscar al guión original en 2009 por The Hurt Locker una peli de todo esto. Y MGM otra. Lleva de título provisional The antisocial network


----------



## marvinhess (2 Feb 2021)

Es imposible remar y estar al día de este hilo, putos lunes amigos. Voy a ponerme con ello a ver que me he perdido...

Edit: es martes y me ha sabido a lunes, ese es el nivel.


----------



## malvado (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Malvado... *en el ESTATUTO CONSTITUTIVO de Robin Hood* (lo pusieron en el hilo) indica claramente que tiene TRES fuentes de ingreso:
> 
> 1) Interés bancario por el dinero en depósito de los clientes.
> 2) Venta de información de las operaciones.
> ...



Pero "venta de información de las operaciones" es muuy amplio. No me he leído los T&Cs de Robinhood pero no creo que haya una línea que dice "vamos a vender tu estrategia de inversión al fondo que compite contigo". Si eso no es información privilegiada que baje la SEC y se lo diga a la cara de los minoristas.

Una vez que estaba claro ya se sabía lo que había que hacer. Stop loss en $0.01, take profit en $10000 y que el algoritmo se vuelva loco. Y aquí llega Robinhood otra vez quitando take profits.

Esto ha sido una putada tras otra. Si cuando se disipe el polvo la SEC no actúa no se qué va a ser lo siguiente.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Vaya falso dilema te has montado. Así que para que podamos invertir todos desde el PC *es necesario el HFT*. Poca imaginación tienes si no se te ocurre un escenario plausible en que todo el mundo pueda jugar en condiciones similares. Pero claro, no interesa a los que mandan.



No es "necesario", es INEVITABLE que son dos cosas diferentes.

Voy a ver si busco el título del libro que te recomiendo leer si quieres enterarte cuándo nació el HTF, cómo, por qué, cómo se hace, quienes son los operadores y demás. Es muy ilustrativo y diría que IMPRESCINDIBLE si quieres entender en qué mundo vivimos (hablando de la bolsa en EE.UU.)

Cuando el NYSE descentralizó y automatizó las operaciones (leyes hechas al gusto de los grandes obviamente) permitió que grandes centros de cómputo (operados por privados) se hicieran cargo del tema (altamente complejo como entenderás).

Mediante *PROGRAMAS INFORMATICOS SOFISTICADISIMOS*, al tener ahora toda la información "al alcance de la mano", ciertos traders -contratando programadores RUSOS dicho sea de paso, genios matemáticos e informáticos que contrataban por monedas gracias al derrumbe de la Unión Soviética- desarrollaron los algoritmos que les permiten operar en alta frecuencia.

Cuidado que no hablo de "información privilegiada" (saber qué va a comprar alguien) sino de *ALGORITMOS QUE DETECTAN SEÑALES DE MERCADO* y meten órdenes un milisegundo antes !!

Los HTF meten MILLONES DE ORDENES a lo largo del día (una de sus condiciones de éxito es no dejar órdenes abiertas), pero al mismo tiempo general LIQUIDEZ en el mercado (lo comido por lo servido).

De este modo, ganando "milésimas o centésimas" en millones de operaciones, hacen fortunas.

Es puro software !!

_¿Malo?, bueno?_

No me atrevo a decirlo... diría que *es INEVITABLE* (con lo malo y bueno que tienen las cosas inevitables).

Y, te aclaro que es INEVITABLE porque, *siempre que HAYA INFORMACION, alguien será más rápido en procesarla.*

Es como si te hablara de la gente que ha hecho bots *para revisar los PRECIOS EN eBay* para aprovecharse y COMPRAR ANTES cuando aparecen ofertas que son buenas.

Tú con tu móvil buscando "a mano" el precio de unas zapatillas, *llegarás SIEMPRE TARDE frente a los que tienen bots de rastreo automatizado.*

Pero no hay "truco", ambos (tú con tu móvil y el tío de los bots) están usando INFORMACION PUBLICA (las ofertas en eBay).

¿Es lindo? ¿Es feo?... *es INEVITABLE* (con lo bueno y malo que tiene).

Si no quieres que haya tíos con bots, *no puede existir eBay.*

Si permites que exista eBay, *habrá tíos desarrollando bots y ganándote de mano en las ofertas irresistibles.*


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Siento ser ese tío (bueno, no) pero no enmierdéis el hilo con material de la guardería, porfa.



Gurney dijo:


> Siempre os doy lo mejor
> 
> APES. TOGETHER. STRONG


----------



## jorlau (2 Feb 2021)

He pillado otras 3 ya tengo 4

HOLD


----------



## fran1488 (2 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Siempre os doy lo mejor
> 
> APES. TOGETHER. STRONG



El que venda precozmente, no va a catar semejante hembra en la vida.


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Es imposible remar y estar al día de este hilo, putos lunes amigos. Voy a ponerme con ello a ver que me he perdido...
> 
> Edit: es martes y me ha sabido a lunes, ese es el nivel.



Hoy es martes


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Feb 2021)

Bueno, yo espero a los 30$ mientras veo que algunos se han achicharrado...y no los retards precisamente. Tengo fe luego en por lo menos doblar, vender a los 60$.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Vamos a ver...quieres decir que por ejemplo si mañana (las acciones del Santander andan a 2,55) yo lanzo una orden limitada de venta de 1.000.000 de acciones a 15 euros, *y mi cuñado lanza una orden limitada de compra por ese volumen a 15 euros, la operación se ejecuta, influimos en el precio de la acción, y esto NADIE lo investiga ?¿?¿?¿*



Tienes un error aquí.

Las órdenes se ejecutan:

a) Por PRECIO
b) Por ANTIGUEDAD (prelación de ingreso).

Si tú metes una orden de venta a $ 15, se la otorgarán PRIMERO a todos los que están "a precio de mercado" antes de tu cuñao.

Otra cosa es que si los que están antes no cubren el millón de acciones, el precio bajará y bajará hasta cubrir TODAS LAS ORDENES O PEDIDOS EXISTENTES (y quizás las últimas entren a $ 15 con tu cuñao).

No inventen cosas que no existen !!  

Hay mil modos de "apurar" la suba o baja del precio de una acción, pero esa que te has inventado *NO EXISTE*.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Los *HTF* meten MILLONES DE ORDENES a lo largo del día (una de sus condiciones de éxito es no dejar órdenes abiertas), pero al mismo tiempo general LIQUIDEZ en el mercado (lo comido por lo servido).



Sé lo que es el *HFT*.



> Es como si te hablara de la gente que ha hecho bots para revisar los PRECIOS EN eBay para aprovecharse y COMPRAR ANTES cuando aparecen ofertas que son buenas.
> 
> Tú con tu móvil buscando "a mano" el precio de unas zapatillas, llegarás SIEMPRE TARDE frente a los que tienen bots de rastreo automatizado.



La diferencia es que yo puedo hacerme un bot para rastrear ebay, me puedo gastar 2000 euros en una GPU brutal y empezar a montar machine learning.

Ahora, imagina que tengo los conocimientos y acceso al supercomputador más rápido del mundo. ¿Crees que puedo competir en igualdad de condiciones con brokers de wall street y esos matemáticos rusos que dices? Yo creo que me faltaría una cosa.


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Siento ser ese tío (bueno, no) pero no enmierdéis el hilo con material de la guardería, porfa.




Ok, colega, era un poco de relajación ahora que el tema está un poco estático en el entorno de los 120-130$, y sin memes con los que reírnos


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Ya podeis ir pasando para gastaros los profits

https://www.redbubble.com/es/shop/gamestonk+meme+t-shirts


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Ok, colega, era un poco de relajación ahora que el tema está un poco estático en el entorno de los 120-130$, y sin memes con los que reírnos



Ya... pero enseguida os animáis 

La verdad es que después de los 150 se ha desinflado esto (no me refiero al precio, que también).


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Feb 2021)

PUMP & DOWN de manual.
https://video-ideas.tradingview.com/8/8582189-kYanb1jB2uPmpo3r.mp4


----------



## marvinhess (2 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Siempre os doy lo mejor
> 
> APES. TOGETHER. STRONG


----------



## Indignado (2 Feb 2021)

Mantener el valor a 117 (en este momento) es una proeza que no sabeís valorar y si encima van acaparando más y más acciones diría yo que se esta ganando la partida.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Pero "venta de información de las operaciones" es muuy amplio. No me he leído los T&Cs de Robinhood pero no creo que haya una línea que dice *"vamos a vender tu estrategia de inversión al fondo que compite contigo"*. Si eso no es información privilegiada que baje la SEC y se lo diga a la cara de los minoristas.
> 
> Una vez que estaba claro ya se sabía lo que había que hacer. Stop loss en $0.01, take profit en $10000 y que el algoritmo se vuelva loco. Y aquí llega Robinhood otra vez quitando take profits.
> 
> Esto ha sido una putada tras otra. Si cuando se disipe el polvo la SEC no actúa no se qué va a ser lo siguiente.



Por un lado te aviso que el "tipo" de información que pueden ofrecer es el que autoriza la SEC. 

Por el otro, te diré que sin duda debe haber siempre mil "trampas" en el modo, forma y tiempo de hacer las cosas (los dueños de restaurantes usan cajas registradoras "mágicas" que les permiten facturar en "B" como sabes).

De todos modos, el sólo hecho de informar *los DATOS CRUDOS* (órdenes a mercado, órdenes con stop, nivel de stops loss y cosas por estilo) permiten a ALGORITMOS SOFISTICADISIMOS "adelantarse" a las tendencias.

No hace falta que Robin Hood le avise a Citadel que "*malvado puso una orden de 1000 GME a $ 200*" (eso sería información "privilegiada" y es delito).

Pero con los datos crudos Citadel puede detectar que hay un "_aumento del 1,3% en la cantidad de órdenes de compra de GME_" y adelantarse en comprarlas en mercado para que, al subir unas centésimas o milésimas el precio, puedan hacer la venta y ganarse esa diferencia.

No en vano pasaron las cotizaciones, primero del viejo sistema imperial (1/8, 1/16, 1/32) al decimal para poder usar los ordenadores.

Y luego, pasaron las fracciones de "dos" a "cuatro" (o a seis incluso) para poder facilitar el HFT.

Una acción no vale más *$ 12,28*... ahora vale *$ 12,2891* ... el que ofrece *$ 12,2892* SE LA LLEVA !! (y eso es *una diezmilésima de diferencia !!*)

Que las acciones *coticen en DIEZMILÉSIMAS es un claro beneficio para los "grandes"* (tú ni de puta te pones a tipear $ 12,2892), es más, muchos softwares a duras penas si te dejan hacer pedidos con decimales a dos posiciones.

Pero así es el mundo !!, hay que entender que hemos llegado al punto donde jugamos en el estanque de los tiburones y adaptar las acciones y estrategias a esa circunstancia.

De todos modos para ti es IRRELEVANTE *una diezmilesima de diferencia cuando compras UNA ACCION.*
Pero para un HFT ganar diezmilésimas -o milésimas- *en millones de operaciones y sobre millones de acciones es una pasta de diferencia.*


----------



## marvinhess (2 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Mantener el valor a 117 (en este momento) es una proeza que no sabeís valorar y si encima van acaparando más y más acciones diría yo que se esta ganando la partida.



Exacto, por puntualizar, cuando se abrió el hilo el hito del que se hablaba en el artículo era que la compañía cotizaba por encima de los 100$.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Feb 2021)

Los memes son canela fina


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

Que le jodan al payaso ese

Edit: HOLD


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Mantener el valor a 117 (en este momento) es una proeza que no sabeís valorar y si encima van acaparando más y más acciones diría yo que se esta ganando la partida.



Pues sí. Además que dejando a parte el interés especulativo y las expectativas de cada retard en concreto, el valor lleva casi 20 días seguidos con una sobrevaloración entre el 100% y el 2000%.

El tiempo es lo que hace pupita. Mucha.


----------



## Desencantado (2 Feb 2021)

Vengo del hilo de Trump y hay un momento en la trayectoria de cualquier forero que directamente se china.

Le pasó a Ataraxio en aquel hilo con la traición de Trump, o a Zappa con su monotema del robo de los aportaciones de los trumpistas para investigar. Se meten en bucle y tardan días y cientos de páginas en salir.

Aprecio mucho a @Nico como forero y creo que sabe de lo que habla, pero si en este asunto hubiese algo de racional ni hubiese empezado.

Relájense ustedes, cómprense un arpa con apalancamiento y emulen al gordo viendo el Imperio arder...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (2 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Por lo pronto, Netflix ya están preparando con Mark Boal, ganador del Oscar al guión original en 2009 por The Hurt Locker una peli de todo esto. Y MGM otra. Lleva de título provisional The antisocial network



Creo que dará para hacer una serie.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

¿Qué pensáis de AMC? Yo pensaba que era una estrategia de Melvin para diversificar, pero he llegado a la conclusión de que no (tampoco estoy muy seguro).

Está barata (me refiero a que la acción vale poco dinero en términos absolutos, < $10) y no tan inflada como GME (que incluso con el bajón de hoy sigue cerca del doble de su máximo histórico anterior).

Creo que mañana estaré atento a ver si hay un buen dip y compraré alguna.


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


>



se quedó atrás la imagen que da sentido al mensaje


----------



## mordoriana (2 Feb 2021)

Jo, esta película que miedo da. Es panorama esta claro. 
A este juego solo pueden ganar los tramposos, la solución es no jugar. 
Pero claro, tampoco puedes escapar del tablero... Mi dinero, poco o mucho es un puñetero apunte en un balance ficticio 

Con mi dinero y el de muchos, reparten 4 migajas y condenan a la miseria a quien les sale del moño.... Que asco da todo.


----------



## NPDO (2 Feb 2021)

Que parada está la acción. La calma antes de la tormenta...


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> se quedó atrás la imagen que da sentido al mensaje



Otra, con GME superpuesto:


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

mordoriana dijo:


> Jo, esta película que miedo da. Es panorama esta claro.
> A este juego solo pueden ganar los tramposos, la solución es no jugar.
> Pero claro, tampoco puedes escapar del tablero... Mi dinero, poco o mucho es un puñetero apunte en un balance ficticio
> 
> Con mi dinero y el de muchos, reparten 4 migajas y condenan a la miseria a quien les sale del moño.... Que asco da todo.



así es

en el momento y hora que imprimen el mismo dinero que tanto trabajo te cuesta conseguir, ya te están jodiendo sin que te des cuenta


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

Meanwhile



Acabo de estar un rato leyendo WSB y no les veo con la moral muy erosionada. Más bien lo contrario.

Edit: De hecho... puede ser que quien empiece a tener miedo sea Melvin & Co.

Lo digo porque parece que hoy han suspendido la cotización varias veces, y que en cuanto la abrían en RobinHood o cualquiera de las plataformas, empezaba a subir casi inmediatamente, y con fuerza. Hasta que volvían a cerrarlo.

Es decir:

- Lanzan ataques y maniobras de compraventa entre ellos (el ladder attack) pero sin apenas volumen,
- les funciona, la acción cae a plomo, por debajo de 100.
- se supone que han saltado miles de stops loss, y todos los retailers querrán vender.
- pero no es así y, incluso con la cotización tan baja, por cada mono que vende hay cinco que se ponen a comprar compulsivamente al grito Buy the Dip!!
- Entonces empiezan a entender algo que no acaban de asimilar: Es verdad que les da igual perder. Y es mentira que sean monos retrasados.

En ese caso, si es verdad que los fondos están acorralados, según empiezan a comprender lo que es un kamikaze real, empiezan a pensar ellos, por primera vez, en la posibilidad de un auténtico ShortSqueeze de las mismas proporciones que el de VW



Es solo una hipótesis de uno que ni siquera es retard.


----------



## Desencantado (2 Feb 2021)

He ido a comprar una GME por los LOLes, y con ING me cobran... 16.7 euros de comisiones? Antes se los doy a Cohen en mano.

¿Alternativas?


----------



## [IΞI] (2 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Los memes son canela fina



La que si que nadie contaba es que se fueran a sacar de la manga memes de esa calidac

es difícil competir contra eso...

Desde luego eso es muestra de inteligencia colectiva/mente colmena

los tiburones serán listos pero no les da la olla a ese nivel

Si pueden exisitir los tipos negativos, ya no es tan sorprendente lo del valor en loles


----------



## bambum (2 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Meanwhile
> 
> 
> 
> Acabo de estar un rato leyendo WSB y no les veo con la moral muy erosionada. Más bien lo contrario.



Se están quedando con la gente. Los memes son de partirse.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Feb 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> He ido a comprar una GME por los LOLes, y con ING me cobran... 16.7 euros de comisiones? Antes se los doy a Cohen en mano.
> 
> ¿Alternativas?




Ninety Nine, la llevo nombrando yo unos días, no es spam, es la que elegí cuando hasta eToro estaba con la tontería de no dejar tradear.
Es de España, la cuenta para mercados globales es en Citibank, y eso, que desde mi profundo retraso no leí nada raro en el contrato y no me he comido comisiones.

Saludos


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Soy un simio retrasado y no entiendo nada, que alguien lo explique.


----------



## Orison (2 Feb 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> He ido a comprar una GME por los LOLes, y con ING me cobran... 16.7 euros de comisiones? Antes se los doy a Cohen en mano.
> 
> ¿Alternativas?



En de giro creo que son 50 centimos

Pero el precio se muestra con retraso


----------



## Desencantado (2 Feb 2021)

Digo yo que entre 0% y el 17% algo habrá!

Y si, lo de ING lo he hecho con el móvil. La App parece diseñada antes de la Pandemia (de la gripe española, me refiero) pero funciona.


----------



## marvinhess (2 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 562119
> 
> 
> Soy un simio retrasado y no entiendo nada, que alguien lo explique.



Pues la verdad es que es acojonantemente sospechoso que las graficas de dos empresas que no tienen ninguna relación parezcan una un calco de la otra.


----------



## arriqui (2 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Pues como en todas las roboluciones, los ricos siguen siendo ricos y los pobres pobres



En las revoluciones... Algunos "ricos" pierden la cabeza guillotinados o la vida fusilados.


----------



## [IΞI] (2 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Perdona amigo, se puede hacer con el móvil?



Im in bitchez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rápido y fácil la verdad

con el broker naranga


----------



## Labibi (2 Feb 2021)

Esta imagen la cogí de ayer por los comentarios de eToro. En un principio mañana o pasado tienen que cubrir toda esa cantidad de cortos, a un precio de $193 si no me equivoco. Ahora entiendo que tanto ayer como hoy el precio haya bajado tantísimo. Van a recuperar muchísimo dinero porque lo mantendrán más abajo de ese pecio. A partir de ahí vuelta a empezar, seguramente los brokers dejarán comprar acciones y tal... ya veremos.


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

Orison dijo:


> En de giro creo que son 50 centimos
> 
> Pero el precio se muestra con retraso



Curioso. Pero puedes estar viendo la cotización actualizada de otra fuente. ¿A qué precio estarás comprando? ¿al real en el momento de comprar o al precio que ponía degiro?

tremenda tropa de trileros en el trading.


----------



## GOL (2 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Im in bitchez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rápido y fácil la verdad
> 
> con el broker naranga



Si, pero con esa comision seguro que lo holdeas varios años


----------



## Orison (2 Feb 2021)

Desde mi retraso simiesco, ¿los fondos que están en corto podrían acudir a los institucionales invertidos en GME y negociar un acuerdo con ellos para no depender del retail? Con el volumen que tienen que comprar seguro que a los institucionales que están largos no les importaría rebajar el precio.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Curioso. Pero puedes estar viendo la cotización actualizada de otra fuente. ¿A qué precio estarás comprando? ¿al real en el momento de comprar o al precio que ponía degiro?
> 
> tremenda tropa de trileros en el trading.



Al real, pero con GME y AMC no deja ir a mercado, solo a límite, por la volatilidad.


----------



## El Gran Cid (2 Feb 2021)

¿Por qué todos los bancos se coordinan para ser cortos de plata? 

¿Qué está pasando? ¿Es la plata el verdadero indicador de la inflación en el mundo real?


----------



## Orison (2 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Curioso. Pero puedes estar viendo la cotización actualizada de otra fuente. ¿A qué precio estarás comprando? ¿al real en el momento de comprar o al precio que ponía degiro?
> 
> tremenda tropa de trileros en el trading.



Si, yo me abro otra ventana con Yahoo o market watch o la que sea y según eso pongo las órdenes. 
No, el precio al que compras es el real del momento, si no podrías hacer un arbitraje de cojones.


----------



## El Gran Cid (2 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ufffffffffff es que eso casi da para jilo propio Gran C



Pregunto desde mi ignorancia en este tema.


----------



## malvado (2 Feb 2021)

Si me quedaba alguna duda de que esto no está controlado se me acaban de quitar.

Esta mañana desempolvo Revolut y me abro cuenta de trading. Me pongo una alerta a $112. Estoy currando y mirando el móvil por el rabillo del ojo. "Ding!" alerta Revolut. 

Cojo el móvil, GME a $110. Estoy apunto de unirme a la banda de retardeds y a darle a Vanguard o a Blackrock mis $110. Me la pela, estoy dispuesto a imprimir mi acción y colgarla en el salón. Pulso "Comprar" y la app hace algo raro. Pulso "atrás", y veo como GME desaparece en mi cara. El resto siguen ahí.

Para no alargarlo, el broker con el que trabaja Revolut ha dejado de aceptar GME. No está mal para estar todo controlado.

Retardeds, espero que venga un short squeeze que se cague la perra, que mandéis a Melvin al carajo y que vendáis a $1000. Ya se que todo eso es imposible y que en cuanto caiga Melvin las acciones van a caer también, pero espero que os lo llevéis por delante.

Por descontado que si Revolut lo permite de nuevo me uno a la fiesta.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (2 Feb 2021)

yo creo que se han acojonado con lo de la plata

antes de comenzar todo esto ya habia varios analistas diciendo que este año iba a despegar en serio

Plata. Los motivos por los que triunfará en 2021


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

He puesto otra orden de compra en el rango de los $80s. Me da que van a intentar hacer un último _ladder attack_ antes de finalizar sesión y tumbarla para cerrar cortos lo más barato posible. Mucha calma veo.

Sería una buena oportunidad para BUY THE DIP hasta que ocurra el ansiado TO THE MOON


----------



## Orison (2 Feb 2021)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> ¿Por qué todos los bancos se coordinan para ser cortos de plata?
> 
> ¿Qué está pasando? ¿Es la plata el verdadero indicador de la inflación en el mundo real?



La jugada fue ayer decir en todos los medios que los redditeros se habían cansado del GME y se estaban pasando a la plata, claro que fue una manipulación para que la gente saliera, ya que yo estuve ayer todo el día en wallstreetbets y de plata no hablaba nadie.
Lo que si que hubo hace unos días fue uno que publicó un análisis diciendo que si se hacía lo mismo que con GME pero con la plata, y exigiendo entrega física, muchos iban a tener problemas ya que hay muchas más posiciones sobre la plata “en papel” que la cantidad real.


----------



## Kluster (2 Feb 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> He ido a comprar una GME por los LOLes, y con ING me cobran... 16.7 euros de comisiones? Antes se los doy a Cohen en mano.
> 
> ¿Alternativas?



Con ING por lo menos puedes comprar GME sin problemas, otras plataformas están haciendo la pirula.


----------



## Kluster (2 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Curioso. Pero puedes estar viendo la cotización actualizada de otra fuente. ¿A qué precio estarás comprando? ¿al real en el momento de comprar o al precio que ponía degiro?
> 
> tremenda tropa de trileros en el trading.



Compras al precio real, aunque no lo hayan actualizado ellos. Al menos en ING es así.


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

Orison dijo:


> La jugada fue ayer decir en todos los medios que los redditeros se habían cansado del GME y se estaban pasando a la plata, claro que fue una manipulación para que la gente saliera, ya que yo estuve ayer todo el día en wallstreetbets y de plata no hablaba nadie.
> Lo que si que hubo hace unos días fue uno que publicó un análisis diciendo que si se hacía lo mismo que con GME pero con la plata, y exigiendo entrega física, muchos iban a tener problemas ya que hay muchas más posiciones sobre la plata “en papel” que la cantidad real.



Sobre la plata vi opiniones de dos tipos:
Los que recomendaban comprar SLV, un ETF con papelitos de plata, encima Citadel tiene participación. Esos eran para manipular y distraer la atención sobre GME.
Luego había los que respondían que de SLV nada, que tenía que ser plata física, pero primero iba GME y lo de plata hacerlo más adelante. Esos eran auténticos retarded.

Pero allí lo principal es GME, y quizá en menor medida AMC, el resto distracciones.


----------



## Desencantado (2 Feb 2021)

Entrada brutal a 98.11 con volumen. Ya tengo mi acción! A HOLDear y LOLear!

Mamá, yo estuve ahí!


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> He puesto otra orden de compra en el rango de los $80s. Me da que van a intentar hacer un último _ladder attack_ antes de finalizar sesión y tumbarla para cerrar cortos lo más barato posible. Mucha calma veo.
> 
> Sería una buena oportunidad para BUY THE DIP hasta que ocurra el ansiado TO THE MOON



Hace unos días que el mínimo diario llega siempre sobre la misma hora, 16.30-17.30 hora peninsular. Yo voy a esperar a ver cómo respira mañana la cosa, si Melvin me hace un buen descuento cargaré entonces.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

Como predije están intentando un último ataque bestial a la baja!!! Está por 90 y poco.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 Feb 2021)

marvinhess dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que es acojonantemente sospechoso que las graficas de dos empresas que no tienen ninguna relación parezcan una un calco de la otra.



en la bajada son parecidas, pero en las reacciones al alza no

caen a la vez porque algún fondo ha vendido, y los fondos venden y compran paquetes a la vez de varias acciones

pero fíjate que hoy gme no rebota, se queda plana, y las otras dos sí

eso es porque gme tiene las compras bloqueadas en varios brokers


----------



## Desencantado (2 Feb 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Entrada brutal a 98.11 con volumen. Ya tengo mi acción! A HOLDear y LOLear!
> 
> Mamá, yo estuve ahí!



Ninety Nine, por cierto. La App es bastante simple pero lo que hace lo hace bien. 

Ahora sólo tengo que encontrar cómo solicitar mi acción en físico para enmarcarla y ponerla en la pared entre las cabezas disecadas de Cohen y Griffin.


----------



## dedalo00 (2 Feb 2021)

Yo entre con 22 de GME el 20 de enero (no las voy a soltar) y estoy atento para pillarme unas cuantas más cuando vea el momento preciso…

Por cierto, estaba bajada es técnica o de manual.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Entrada brutal a 98.11 con volumen. Ya tengo mi acción! A HOLDear y LOLear!
> 
> Mamá, yo estuve ahí!



Con tu compra masiva empezó a subir como al espuma !!


----------



## El Gran Cid (2 Feb 2021)

Orison dijo:


> La jugada fue ayer decir en todos los medios que los redditeros se habían cansado del GME y se estaban pasando a la plata, claro que fue una manipulación para que la gente saliera, ya que yo estuve ayer todo el día en wallstreetbets y de plata no hablaba nadie.
> Lo que si que hubo hace unos días fue uno que publicó un análisis diciendo que si se hacía lo mismo que con GME pero con la plata, y exigiendo entrega física, muchos iban a tener problemas ya que hay muchas más posiciones sobre la plata “en papel” que la cantidad real.



Traducido:

Al comprar plata / apostar por plata, estaría poniendo dinero directamente en los bolsillos de los FONDOS DE COBERTURA EXACTOS DEL OTRO LADO DE $ GME Los fondos de cobertura son plata LARGA, NO plata corta.

Los medios, Wall Street, las normativas y todos los demás autistas que no pertenecen a WSB están tratando de presionarlo para que compre plata. Esta sería una decisión trágica e irreversible que no solo probablemente no le hará ganar dinero porque el apretón es falso, sino que lo dejará al margen de esta guerra justa y gloriosa en la que estamos.

Si está buscando inversiones alternativas a GME, le recomiendo simplemente ingresar a $ BANG GANG: Blackberry, AMC, Nokia y GME.

Para los federales y los medios de comunicación y todas las personas tontas que leen esto, soy lo último de un asesor financiero y soy un autista completamente retrasado al 100%.


----------



## arriqui (2 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Tu estas hablando del tema fake news y de lo poderosas que son las redes para implantar narrativas, que tambien.
> 
> Yo estoy hablando de que ya no hacen falta argumentos, no hay que desarrollar las ideas ni los conceptos, ni la mejor explicacion sobre una idea o un tema aunque de en el clavo va a llegar a ningún lado, ahora bien dales un buen meme con imagenes que puedan entender e identificarse y moveras el mundo.
> 
> (cohete)(cohete)(cohete)(luna sonriendo)



De toda la vida una imagen ha valido más que mil palabras.


----------



## xzess (2 Feb 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Ninety Nine, por cierto. La App es bastante simple pero lo que hace lo hace bien.
> 
> Ahora sólo tengo que encontrar cómo solicitar mi acción en físico para enmarcarla y ponerla en la pared entre las cabezas disecadas de Cohen y Griffin.



Ninety Nine estaría bien si no tuviera comisones de cambio tan altas, es bastante 0,5%, no se nota si metes 200 pero si metes más es bastante. Aparte para dar información por si acaso no lo sabes, Ninety nine opera con Robin Hood, y de robin hood ya sabrás lo que hay.
Mirando estaba el Trading 212 como mejor opción pero tambien está capado, no dejan hacer cuentas nuevas. Yo estoy en HHOLD yo mismo, porque no veo camino claro aun, y como Revolut me jodió, pues tengo el dinero esperando a ser devuelto, que para meterlo fue inmediato, pero sacarlo aun estoy esperando, y voy a reclamarles el tipo de cambio (que igual al final me sale favorable).


----------



## Desencantado (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Con tu compra masiva empezó a subir como al espuma !!



No me llaman _Manos Fuertes_ por casualidad. HOLD!!!

(Con los restos de la transferencia voy a por 2 AMC. En un par de meses _Desencantado Street_ en Manhattan)


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Yo entre con 22 de GME el 20 de enero (no las voy a soltar) y estoy atento para pillarme unas cuantas más cuando vea el momento preciso…
> 
> Por cierto, estaba bajada es técnica o de manual.



Nada me gusta más que gente que apoya el comunismo *pero invierte en Wall Street.*

Me recuerda al Che Guevara *con sus dos Rolex* o a Fidel Castro *tomándose sus Coca Colas de contrabando.*

Bien por tí Dédalo !!... se puede ser comunista pero no hay que exagerarlo !!


----------



## Desencantado (2 Feb 2021)

Hecho: 1 GME. 1 AMC y 1 NOKIA. 

¡Una inversión de Trader y muy señor mío!

Esto no es una Cartera. Es un zurrón directamente.


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

Venga, ya soy retarded 5 acciones a $100


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> ...*Aparte para dar información por si acaso no lo sabes, Ninety nine opera con Robin Hood, y de robin hood ya sabrás lo que hay.*




Venga, te pongo en el brete de pedirte la fuente de lo que afirmas


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

La verdad es que todo lo relacionado en Reddit con YOLO es tronchante. De lo bueno lo mejor.

APES in CONTROL







reddit.com: search results - flair:YOLO


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 Feb 2021)

Ese video de los monos, lo han filmado ellos, o simplemente lo han cogido de otro sitio y le han puesto símbolos superpuestos?


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

[mention]calopez [/mention] toma nota:


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Ese video de los monos, lo han filmado ellos, o simplemente lo han cogido de otro sitio y le han puesto símbolos superpuestos?



Ese video ya lo había visto antes, no es de WSB. Pero viene al pelo


----------



## xzess (2 Feb 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Venga, te pongo en el brete de pedirte la fuente de lo que afirmas



Sale en rankia y he visto más fuentes, pero menos fiables, no he econtrado el documento oficial que lo indique , pero supogno que será así, de hehco no veo otra opción que usar ese broker.
Análisis del broker Ninety Nine 2020: comisiones, regulación, mercados y opiniones


" En el caso de Ninety Nine utilizará a Citadel Securities muy conocido en EEUU, por ser el intermediario que utiliza Robinhood para internalizar sus operaciones. "

También encontré esto por si es de alguna profecía o algo:


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Con tu compra masiva empezó a subir como al espuma !!



No. Así no, Nico. 
Toma, tu camiseta de BTC:




Compra ahora algún GME también a 95$ no vaya a ser...


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Ese video de los monos, lo han filmado ellos, o simplemente lo han cogido de otro sitio y le han puesto símbolos superpuestos?



Es un anuncio de hace muchos años:



Hay más:


----------



## Hasta los... (2 Feb 2021)

Ya tengo mi acción...una y única
Un retard más a la lista

.


----------



## Desencantado (2 Feb 2021)

Hasta los... dijo:


> Ya tengo mi acción...una y única
> Un retard más a la lista
> 
> .




A HOLDerse tocan!


----------



## mordoriana (2 Feb 2021)

Ni por esas. 

Como no te tires al monte y te escondas.. ...estas como todos, girando la rueda. 

Tus casas al final dependen de un concejal de urbanismo que puede ser seducido por el gran capital en cualquier momento.
Te darán lo que quieran y vuelta a comenzar....


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

No es solo que tengan humor, en WSB lo llaman porn losses


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

Empiezo a tener conciencia de que el short squeeze ya se produjo el jueves. El volumen de compra está concentrado 48 horas antes. No creo que fuesen los HF recomprando sino más bien la comunidad Reddit. Fijáos que las compras del 22 y 25 son mayores a las de 13 pero factibles para Reddit. Desde el jueves han cerrado el grifo de compras. O se han comprado fuera de mercado.


----------



## Leunam (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Nada me gusta más que gente que apoya el comunismo *pero invierte en Wall Street.*
> 
> Me recuerda al Che Guevara *con sus dos Rolex* o a Fidel Castro *tomándose sus Coca Colas de contrabando.*
> 
> Bien por tí Dédalo !!... se puede ser comunista pero no hay que exagerarlo !!



Dos cosas me harían muy feliz.

1.- Que mis (nada menos que) 4 acciones de gme llegaran a esos meméticos 69420$ (cada una claro está)

2.- Que consiguiéramos que Nico comprara una...

Quizá una de las dos me motive más que la otra, les dejo a ustedes adivinar cuál, pero estarán conmigo que ambas cuestiones tienen su dificultad. 

Voy a releer la historia de Gedeón y los 300 antes de seguir con mi tradeo desmelenado.



Spoiler



https://www.jw.org/es/biblioteca/libros/historias-biblicas/3/ejercito-de-gedeon/


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Ese video de los monos, lo han filmado ellos, o simplemente lo han cogido de otro sitio y le han puesto símbolos superpuestos?



Es de una publicidad de un sitio de empleos on line muy famoso.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> 2.- Que consiguiéramos que Nico comprara una...



Lo haría -por darte el gusto- pero dejé de tradear algo así como en el 2010 o por allí. No creo que retome. Ya estuvo buena la experiencia.


----------



## Leunam (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Lo haría -por darte el gusto- pero dejé de tradear algo así como en el 2010 o por allí. No creo que retome. Ya estuvo buena la experiencia.



Bueno, quizá entonces se me cumpla la otra cuestión...


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Empiezo a tener conciencia de que el short squeeze ya se produjo el jueves. El volumen de compra está concentrado 48 horas antes. No creo que fuesen los HF recomprando sino más bien la comunidad Reddit. Fijáos que las compras del 22 y 25 son mayores a las de 13 pero factibles para Reddit. Desde el jueves han cerrado el grifo de compras. O se han comprado fuera de mercado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 562240



Con la gráfica de varios días a la vista te diría que concuerdo.

Si mañana oscila entre $ 60-80 podríamos decir que encontró su nuevo punto de equilibrio y todo ha terminado (en todo caso luego seguirá bajando hasta el rango de los $ 40 quizás como su nuevo "valor de mercado").

Pero, por ahí inventan un meme nuevo, entran dos millones más de retards y vuelve a subir. Hasta que no abandone la órbita de Reddit y WSB, cada día puede ser una sorpresa.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Bueno, quizá entonces *se me cumpla la otra cuestión*...



Mucho me temo que ahí no la verás  ... pero ten cuidado porque a veces las cosas significan algo DIFERENTE a lo que pensamos o entendemos a primera vista.

Quien te dice que no fue tu primer paso como "trader"... o un aviso para que no te metas... a saber


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Lo haría -por darte el gusto- pero dejé de tradear algo así como en el 2010 o por allí. No creo que retome. Ya estuvo buena la experiencia.



Si puede decirlo: ¿Porqué dejaste de tradear??


----------



## [IΞI] (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Lo haría -por darte el gusto- pero dejé de tradear algo así como en el 2010 o por allí. No creo que retome. Ya estuvo buena la experiencia.



Nico eras paper hands o diamond hands?

Di la verdad


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

Después haber tirado pasta todos estos días voy a tomarme un descanso para priorizar las labores profesionales y personales en lugar del minuto y resultado como le prometí a mi mujer (que aprovechó para irse con su novio).

Me haré un cuadrito en casa y me compraré un libro de la saga. Dentro de quince días ya informará la SEC más en claro qué pasa con los cortos. Todo esto es indescifrable hasta entonces. Eso sí, las cuatro acciones que llevo me las meto en la tumba. Voy en largo como os dije. DIAMOND HANDS.

Ahora es momento de echarse a un lado en el hilo y dejar a otros que participen. Por mi parte solo quiero insistir en *la necesidad de holdear* por si en unos días ocurre lo inesperado, que es que los HF se tengan que hacer con los títulos que tomaron prestados. Lo que no tendría sentido es ser un paper hands con pérdidas. Hold the line mis queridos apes.

​


----------



## Leunam (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Mucho me temo que ahí no la verás  ... pero ten cuidado porque a veces las cosas significan algo DIFERENTE a lo que pensamos o entendemos a primera vista.
> 
> Quien te dice que no fue tu primer paso como "trader"... o un aviso para que no te metas... a saber



Me he acordado de un meme de un retard que me encantó, "jamás en mis 3 días de tradeo había visto nada igual"


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Nico eras paper hands o diamond hands?
> 
> Di la verdad



Que es un paper hand y un Diamond hand??


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Si puede decirlo: ¿Porqué dejaste de tradear??



Porque, una vez entendida la experiencia, el objetivo ya estaba cumplido.

Además, tengo que avisar que, salvo alguien PROFESIONAL o EXCEPCIONAL, *para todo el resto* (99,98% en el que estoy incluído) es *un PERDEDERO DE TIEMPO Y DINERO.*

Es muy atrapante, genera dopamina-adrenalina (placer-dolor) lo que lo hace *ADICTIVO*, pero no hay modo de que puedas vivir y prosperar de eso (en condiciones normales).

Así que, tomé lo aprendido, lo agradecí (aprendes mucho y sobre muchas cosas) pero seguí mi vida por otros caminos.

Supongo que, salvo el que te quiera vender un curso, los que han pasado por esta experiencia te pueden decir lo mismo... si no te retiras terminas quemado y quebrado (y no entraba en mis objetivos ni una cosa, ni la otra).


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> joder como sube en el aftermarket no?
> 
> 
> Jorgito tío... en serio?? No me jodas... tienes mil memes legendarios por ver



Si si los memes los he visto pero no sé a cuento de que salió esa coña


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Porque, una vez entendida la experiencia, el objetivo ya estaba cumplido.
> 
> Además, tengo que avisar que, salvo alguien PROFESIONAL o EXCEPCIONAL, *para todo el resto* (99,98% en el que estoy incluído) es *un PERDEDERO DE TIEMPO Y DINERO.*
> 
> ...



En que trataron los caminos de tu vida??


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Feb 2021)

No me entró la orden a $85 que puse al final. Me alegro, en el fondo ya llevo cuatro acciones. Las dos de hoy a $90.

Al final se ha ido desinflando lentamente de $120 a menos de $90 incluso. Es increíble cómo controlan el mercado.


----------



## [IΞI] (2 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Si si los memes los he visto pero no sé a cuento de que salió esa coña



Los retards pillaron las acciones a entre 20 - 40$ , que ya sabrás llegaron a 469 antes de empezar a desplomarse... porque los "paper hands" no pudieron soportar la presión. Si todos hubiesen sido "diamond hands" la habrían llevado to the moon


----------



## tomac (2 Feb 2021)

DeepFuckingValue sigue dentro.


----------



## [IΞI] (2 Feb 2021)

Será de esos jilos que queden para el recuerdo 

Ha sido una gozada compartirlo con vosotros en directo


----------



## electrón (2 Feb 2021)

HOLD
Entro a a ver mi GME... y -67.53% de 229,8 € a 74,61 € se me ha quedado hoy.
Soy Valenciano... para mi es como ver quemar una falla 
*HOLD*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Sale en rankia y he visto más fuentes, pero menos fiables, no he econtrado el documento oficial que lo indique , pero supogno que será así, de hehco no veo otra opción que usar ese broker.
> Análisis del broker Ninety Nine 2020: comisiones, regulación, mercados y opiniones
> 
> 
> ...



Buena búsqueda, pero entiendo que el entrecomillado afirma que usa Citadel Securities, muy conocido por ser el que utiliza RH, que no es lo mismo.
La portada esa es cojonuda, "a short fantasy novel", no me jodas 

Saludos


----------



## [IΞI] (2 Feb 2021)

tomac dijo:


> DeepFuckingValue sigue dentro.



If he still in, im in

Bueno aunque ese es el que está más pillado porque se juega su honor foril

Prefiere no cobrar todos esos minolles a tener que borrar la cuneta xD


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Es de una publicidad de un sitio de empleos on line muy famoso.





Maxos dijo:


> Ese video ya lo había visto antes, no es de WSB. Pero viene al pelo





Antiparticula dijo:


> Es un anuncio de hace muchos años:
> 
> 
> 
> Hay más:



Ok. Habría sido muy cantoso que lo hubiesen filmado ellos en exclusiva para WSB.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Los retards pillaron las acciones a entre 20 - 40$ , que ya sabrás llegaron a 469 antes de empezar a desplomarse... porque los "paper hands" no pudieron soportar la presión. Si todos hubiesen sido "diamond hands" la habrían llevado to the moon



Quieres decir que paper hand= débil y Diamond hand= fuerte o algo así??


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (2 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Quieres decir que paper hand= débil y Diamond hand= fuerte o algo así??



Eso es


----------



## [IΞI] (2 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Quieres decir que paper hand= débil y Diamond hand= fuerte o algo así??



Exactly


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Me he acordado de un meme de un retard que me encantó, "jamás en mis 3 días de tradeo había visto nada igual"



realmente lo twiteó el jefe la compañía del juego No Manˋs Sky, Sean Murray


----------



## Kluster (2 Feb 2021)

DFV ha palmado 13 M$ en el día de hoy y tan fresco.







Hay esperanza.


----------



## poppom (2 Feb 2021)

Me ha venido un pensamiento macabro al acabar la sesión.
El SS ya ha ocurrido y la narrativa se ha empleado para hacer un cash out ordenado, no como el SS de VW que hizo un pico vertiginoso
Los WSB veteranos resultarían ser paper hands y habrían entrampado a miles de Diamond hands que ya tendrán la acción para siempre porque compraron por encima de 200$.
Una psyop organizada por ellos con memes y bots que repiten 
Buy the dip
Buy & Hold
Squeze the squoze
Fuck hedge funds

Cuando Netflix haga la película nos enteramos de la verdad


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Será de esos jilos que queden para el recuerdo
> 
> Ha sido una gozada compartirlo con vosotros en directo



Nunca antes vi tanta camaradería en burbuja, sin apenas insultos ni soflamas políticas de ningún color. Meh, supongo que el ignore ayuda.

Con la tontería al final se ha unido más gente de lo que esperaba. ESTOY ORGULLOSO, SIMIOS BURBUJOS.


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2021)

Me refiero a tradear en intradía, con un capital decente y buscando "subirlo" hasta que vivas de eso.

En los mercados actuales es casi imposible porque metes dos pelotazos y al rato te meten dos dedos en el culo.

Convengamos que hay una diferencia en aquel *que pone unos dineros en la bolsa, en 3 o 4 empresas seleccionadas y los deja como "ahorro"* (cosa perfectamente factible) y otra diferente convertirte en "trader" *y estar buscando rentabilidad de corto plazo* (trabajar en intradía y en plazos cortos).

Un día metes el pelotazo y le sacas $ 150 a GME y al día siguiente te enteras que tus Teslas (por usar un nombre conocido, no porque haya ocurrido) te bajan un 15% y te hacen un hueco.

Y eso si no eras un de los que estaba "corto" en GME y aparecen los de Reddit y te dejan enganchado.  

Recuerda que para "vivir del trading" tienes que *ganar unos $ 3000 al mes* (para vivir decentemente aunque sin lujos) y *unos $ 3000 adicionales para ir haciendo crecer tu fondo* (mientras más dinero tienes en tu fondo, menos porcentaje tienes que tener como objetivo mensual y las inversiones que buscas con $ 100.000 en tu cuenta son más tranquilas que las que tienes que buscar con $ 10.000 de capital).

Para aprender y "jugar" puedes empezar con *$ 100 o $ 1000*.

Para vivir de ello tienes que mover *unos $ 300.000 mínimos en tu cuenta* (si no quieres estar buscando pelotazos sino invirtiendo con cierta calma y seguridad)... y así y todo te toma TODO EL DIA.

Mi sana sugerencia es que, el que quiera jugar y divertirse lo haga (con poco y por un tiempo), pero no se imaginen "viviendo de la bolsa" porque *sólo es posible en condiciones EXCEPCIONALES* (de dinero, de capacidades propias y de suerte).


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> If he still in, im in
> 
> Bueno aunque ese es el que está más pillado porque se juega su honor foril
> 
> Prefiere no cobrar todos esos minolles a tener que borrar la cuneta xD



Ya no es solo la cuenta... Se ha hecho famoso en el mundo entero.


----------



## xzess (2 Feb 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Buena búsqueda, pero entiendo que el entrecomillado afirma que usa Citadel Securities, muy conocido por ser el que utiliza RH, que no es lo mismo.
> La portada esa es cojonuda, "a short fantasy novel", no me jodas
> 
> Saludos



Al final, los brokers para pobres, están manejados por los mismos fondos de inversiones gordos, son la cara visible y el soldado recaudador, de los grandes, un activo más que controlan al gusto, obviamente no van a dejar que los peones se suban a la chepa. Antes queman el chiringuito.


----------



## electrón (2 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Después haber tirado pasta todos estos días ya voy a tomarme un descanso para priorizar las labores profesionales y personales en lugar del minuto y resultado como le prometí a mi mujer (que aprovechó para irse con su novio).
> 
> Me haré un cuadrito en casa y me compraré un libro de la saga. Dentro de quince días ya informará la SEC más en claro qué pasa con los cortos. Todo esto es indescifrable hasta entonces. Eso sí, las cuatro acciones que llevo me las meto en la tumba. Voy a largo como os dije. DIAMOND HANDS.
> 
> ...



¿Podría pedir el papelito de mi título? la compré en el Broker de ING


----------



## Mejumbre (2 Feb 2021)

Ahora mismo estoy viendo al payito Víctor en el directo de Rubén Gisbert, junto a Jano García, Álvaro Bernard, Juan Rallo, UTB y alguno más. Falta Roma y ya están todos mis superhéroes reunidos.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Me refiero a tradear en intradía, con un capital decente y buscando "subirlo" hasta que vivas de eso.
> 
> En los mercados actuales es casi imposible porque metes dos pelotazos y al rato te meten dos dedos en el culo.
> 
> ...



Yo os recomiendo el poker, mis mas sensaciones, mas asequible y muy divertido.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> DFV ha palmado 13 M$ en el día de hoy y tan fresco.



Cash Total Transfer money: *13.817.5767,62* 

¡Igual que yo! 

Todavía se puede pulir más de 5 MM. 

Si asumimos que yo no creo que nadie meta más de un 10% de su capital en bolsa, entiendo que este pollo tiene como mínimo unos 130 MM.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

A mi la aplicacion no me carga los posts


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (2 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> DFV ha palmado 13 M$ en el día de hoy y tan fresco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huevos cuadraos y manos de diamante. Qué puto crack DFV.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (2 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Para los que os meteis aquí ilusionados con los precios de cotización que sepáis que son mentira, entre 3 agencias con 100 mil acciones se las pueden ir intercambiando a los precios que quieran. WELCOME TO THE FREE MARKET.
> 
> Y cómo eso todo.



Wash trading. Es ilegal. No digo que no lo hagan, pero si se demuestra alguien podría ir a la cárcel...

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xzess (2 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Nunca antes vi tanta camaradería en burbuja, sin apenas insultos ni soflamas políticas de ningún color. Meh, supongo que el ignore ayuda.
> 
> Con la tontería al final se ha unido más gente de lo que esperaba. ESTOY ORGULLOSO, SIMIOS BURBUJOS.



Este es el verdadero burbuja.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ojalá...
> 
> Joder sabes lo que es operar con apalancamiento no? xD



Si, pero a no ser que seas un puto amo en esto ni se me ocurriría a mí, ni creo que se le ocurra al 99%.


----------



## Rigreor (2 Feb 2021)

Me ha costado varios días porque no tengo ni idea de bolsa y ni tengo broker ni lo quiero, pero tras leeros estos días no he podido resistirme y me acabo de descargar la app Ninety Nine y le he metido 100 eurillos. Cuando lleguen mañana intentaré comprar la puñetera acción para apoyar esta iniciativa. Por contribuir con un granito de arena a una buena causa, que esto es lo más divertido que he visto en tiempo.

Y esa acción no se vende hasta que el fondo quiebre o hasta que valga 0. Es dinero donado a una causa, no es una inversión. Hold apes! Hold! XD.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Cash Total Transfer money: *13.817.5767,62*
> 
> ¡Igual que yo!
> 
> ...



Ten en cuenta que llevaba mucho tiempo comprando GME a precios de derribo, me suena haber visto que su inversión fueron 750K o algo así.

También da la impresión de que entre los verdaderos retards, muchos rozan la ludopatía (si es que no sevuelcan en ella como un cerdo en el fango). No sé si será el caso pero tampoco me extrañaría que haya pegado el pelotazo y en la próxima lo pierda todo o casi todo.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (2 Feb 2021)

Hola a todos, simios hijos de perra, 2 días sin entrar al hilo y 70 paginas sin leer. Os odio a todos sin excepción, soy muy democrático.

Esto NO HA ACABADO. Acabará cuando nosotros digamos. Mientras haya VOLUNTAD y CORAJE de seguir adelante de una inmensa mayoría, esto seguirá, por cada paperhands que se raje 5 monos se incorporarán a la lucha.

Difundir LA PALABRA entre familiares, amigos y conocidos. 400 USD es para pensárselo pero 80 USD es lo que algunos se gastan en una cenita en un restaurante no de tirar cohetes con la esperanza de verle las tetas a alguna chortina random. Es una cantidad asumible, affordable como dirían los retardeds.

Este precio es una oportunidad para entrar. Aprovechar. Ir a por ello.

Esto no es un meme de los retardeds, pero es lo que se me ha venido a la cabeza al leer a algunos foreros en las últimas páginas. Espero os inspire a seguir en la lucha. 




Todos somos Blutarsky, todos retarded:


----------



## tomac (2 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que llevaba mucho tiempo comprando GME a precios de derribo, me suena haber visto que su inversión fueron 750K o algo así.
> 
> También da la impresión de que entre los verdaderos retards, muchos rozan la ludopatía (si es que no sevuelcan en ella como un cerdo en el fango). No sé si será el caso pero tampoco me extrañaría que haya pegado el pelotazo y en la próxima lo pierda todo o casi todo.




Para ellos wall street es una casa de apuestas. Allí no se hacen inversiones, se apuesta y a lo loco.


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2021)

*88$* ahora mismo en el after hours


----------



## Kluster (2 Feb 2021)

Lleva meses dando la brasa con GameStop, por algo es el amado líder de los retards.

Ese tío se supone que sabe lo que tiene entre manos. Si no se salió cuando estaba a 400 y aguanta estando a 90$ es que algo hay.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Ni siquiera con la probabilidad a tu favor, teniendo en cuenta la manipulación que hay, me creo que nadie haya llegado a ser Diamond Hands apalacándose fuerte.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Feb 2021)

al final se ha desinflado esto y la plata no ???


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> al final se ha desinflado esto y la plata no ???



¿Es una pregunta retórica?

De momento parece que sí.


----------



## Trevijano-Forte (2 Feb 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Hola a todos, simios hijos de perra, 2 días sin entrar al hilo y 70 paginas sin leer. Os odio a todos sin excepción, soy muy democrático.
> 
> Esto NO HA ACABADO. Acabará cuando nosotros digamos. Mientras haya VOLUNTAD y CORAJE de seguir adelante de una inmensa mayoría, esto seguirá, por cada paperhands que se raje 5 monos se incorporarán a la lucha.
> 
> ...



¿Se acabó cuando los alemanes bombardearon Pearl Harbour? 

Me encanta esa película.


----------



## Bafumat (2 Feb 2021)

Y aquí podeis leer la otra cara de WSB:


----------



## electrón (2 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Lleva meses dando la brasa con GameStop, por algo es el amado líder de los retards.
> 
> Ese tío se supone que sabe lo que tiene entre manos. Si no se salió cuando estaba a 400 y aguanta estando a 90$ es que algo hay.



Lo cierto es que nosotros no tenemos apenas información. Si cunde el desanimo (no es mi caso) y la gente se van saliendo ya no habría nada que hacer. Aunque algunos aguantemos (el con sus millones y yo con mis 200€) los cortos pillados se los sacan como en la canción "despacito", o ya lo han hecho.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que todavía hay mucho pescao por vender.

El grueso de cortos cumplía en 2 días, a saber lo que puede ocurrir.


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (2 Feb 2021)

Qué, palmando pasta, retrasados?


----------



## Kalevala (2 Feb 2021)

Si metió 750K y solo en cash ya tiene 13 mill, no va a perder.
Va a ganar mucho y dejar de ganar más aún.

en esas condiciones hacer hold cuesta pero no es lo mismo que el retarded que entró a 350 con una o dos acciones y hace hold. Este último está quemando el dinero en el altar de .... nosequien.


----------



## electrón (2 Feb 2021)

Yo también espero que la fiesta no se haya acabado. Aquí han habido y hay cosas muy raras, espero que se investigue y que salgan a la luz las artimañas de estos tramposos.

ÁNIMO y HOLD


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2021)

Combinación de subreddits: NoFap y WallStreetBets

(Nofapper que lleva 54 días sin pajearse delante de píxeles judíos)


----------



## Maxos (2 Feb 2021)

el cualquiera del entorno dijo:


> Qué, palmando pasta, retrasados?



De momento sí, espero que mi mujer y su novio puedan perdonarme.


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Quieres decir que paper hand= débil y Diamond hand= fuerte o algo así??



Solo por desambiguar, que "fuerte" / "debil" podrían  interpretarse como tener muchas / pocas acciones, o mucho / poco dinero:

Diamond hands son los que no venden sin importarle la cotización. ShortSqueeze o nada, COn o sin ganancias, pero jamás antes de ver vaporizado al hedge fund.

Paper hands son los que les da el tembleque por las pérdidas, o la codicia por las ganancias (el que las tuviese) y vendieron antes de tiempo.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Combinación de subreddits: NoFap y WallStreetBets
> 
> (Nofapper que lleva 54 días sin pajearse delante de píxeles judíos)



A ver, esta gente está tan colgada o tiene tanta pasta que si meten 80.000, pierden un 80% y se consuelan con una escena de una película no te extrañe que mañana saquen otros 80.000 y compren más.


----------



## bambum (2 Feb 2021)

Rigreor dijo:


> Me ha costado varios días porque no tengo ni idea de bolsa y ni tengo broker ni lo quiero, pero tras leeros estos días no he podido resistirme y me acabo de descargar la app Ninety Nine y le he metido 100 eurillos. Cuando lleguen mañana intentaré comprar la puñetera acción para apoyar esta iniciativa. Por contribuir con un granito de arena a una buena causa, que esto es lo más divertido que he visto en tiempo.
> 
> Y esa acción no se vende hasta que el fondo quiebre o hasta que valga 0. Es dinero donado a una causa, no es una inversión. Hold apes! Hold! XD.



Acabo de abrir la cuenta y hacer el ingreso. Yo también quiero ser un Autis ape y hacer daño a los hp, que joden el mundo.

Cuanto te tardo en aparecer el ingreso?


----------



## Hannibal (2 Feb 2021)

¿Estamos seguros de que han deshecho posiciones? Es más, ¿realmente estamos seguros de algo?

Hablaba esta tarde con un buen amigo que está metido en temas de fondos, y le pregunté. Por lo que me dijo, aparte de lo que explicó Nico sobre que hay distintos tipos de cortos, no hay ninguna norma que obligue a cerrar posiciones en 2 semanas como se había leído por aquí.

Lo que sí hay es unos vencimientos trimestrales que ocurren el tercer viernes de marzo, junio, septiembre y diciembre, que se conoce como la cuádruple hora bruja*. Pero vaya, que lo normal es, si tenían un volumen muy alto de cortos, que vayan deshaciendo posiciones poco a poco, y si encima pueden manipular el mercado para tirar la acción con poco volumen como claramente están haciendo tendrán menos pérdidas.

Obviamente la broma les va a costar mucho, muchísimo dinero. Porque si se habían puesto cortos en un rango de 15-20$ y obviamente van a tener que recomprar a un precio medio muy superior (pongamos simplemente 40$) ya están perdiendo más del doble de lo invertido. A ello hay que sumar los intereses de todos los préstamos que han tenido que pedir para colaterales, el rescate de RH, y alguno más que me olvido... Pero me temo que no será suficiente para poder ganar la noticia de la quiebra de Melvin como trofeo. 

*Cuádruple hora bruja | Estrategias de Inversión


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Si metió 750K y solo en cash ya tiene 13 mill, no va a perder.
> Va a ganar mucho y dejar de ganar más aún.
> 
> en esas condiciones hacer hold cuesta pero no es lo mismo que el retarded que entró a 350 con una o dos acciones y hace hold. Este último está quemando el dinero en el altar de .... nosequien.



¿Y en qué altar dices que sacrifica DFV sus millones?

Prefiero perder 1K que dejar de ganar varios millones. No sigo tu argumento.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Obviamente la broma les va a costar mucho, muchísimo dinero. Porque si se habían puesto cortos en un rango de 15-20$ y obviamente van a tener que recomprar a un precio medio muy superior (pongamos simplemente 40$) ya están perdiendo más del doble de lo invertido. A ello hay que sumar los intereses de todos los préstamos que han tenido que pedir para colaterales, el rescate de RH, y alguno más que me olvido...



A bote pronto, te olvidas del coste de oportunidad de todo lo que han tenido que vender para hacer frente a las provisiones de los cortos. Que es poca broma, han tenido que dejar de producir beneficios durante 2-3 días. Más el rescate que tendrán que devolver. Ahora que tienen la cosa medio controlada supongo que estarán invirtiendo de nuevo pero con una buena provisión preparada por si se les escapa otra vez de las manos.

Pero vamos, lo que decías al principio. En realidad no sabemos nada. Afortunadamente para nosotros la estrategia es muy sencilla.

HODL


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Lleva meses dando la brasa con GameStop, por algo es el amado líder de los retards.
> 
> Ese tío se supone que sabe lo que tiene entre manos. Si no se salió cuando estaba a 400 y aguanta estando a 90$ es que algo hay.



Si yo fuera el CEO de GameStop creo que lo intentaría contratar para ser la cara pública de la empresa.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

el cualquiera del entorno dijo:


> Qué, palmando pasta, retrasados?



Hasta que no vendes una acción a pérdidas todavía no has palmado nada, sigues teniendo tu acción.

¿Sabías eso?


----------



## Desencantado (2 Feb 2021)

tomac dijo:


> Para ellos wall street es una casa de apuestas. Allí no se hacen inversiones, se apuesta y a lo loco.



Si, nos hemos colado en el casino más exclusivo y elegante del mundo en bermudas y chanclas con calcetines.

Somos Paco Martínez Soros.


----------



## electrón (2 Feb 2021)

El tema está en que nosotros solo tenemos suposiciones, no certezas y estos ejpertos inversoreh tienen todo el Big Data a su disposición, solamente con RH han tenido la mayor parte del flujo de datos de los redditers. Nosotros vamos por un laberinto y encima con los ojos vendados y ellos nos están viendo tropezar constantemente viendo el laberinto a vista de pájaro.


----------



## marvinhess (2 Feb 2021)

No te quejes que seguro que con los examenes online has ahorrado un montón en segundas matrículas, has salido comido por servido jajaja


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (2 Feb 2021)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Hasta que no vendes una acción a pérdidas todavía no has palmado nada, sigues teniendo tu acción.
> 
> ¿Sabías eso?



Un inversor a largo plazo es uno a corto plazo pillado

¿Sabías eso?


----------



## Gravityless (2 Feb 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo, aquí hay unos muy listos que han sabido mover a mucha gente, empezando por el que más seguidores tenia en el foro o más pasión le ponía a las ideas.... después de youtuber trabajo del futuro Community Manager.


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)




----------



## Neo_86 (2 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, HOLD

Edito para decir que hace dias con lo del tema del HOLD, que si los cheques de estimulo iban para GME etc... La portada clavada


----------



## bambum (2 Feb 2021)

bambum dijo:


> Acabo de abrir la cuenta y hacer el ingreso. Yo también quiero ser un Autis ape y hacer daño a los hp, que joden el mundo.
> 
> Cuanto te tardo en aparecer el ingreso?



Ya me llegó, pero ahora está el mercado cerrado. 
Esto que es como una pescadería?


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Estamos seguros de que han deshecho posiciones? Es más, ¿realmente estamos seguros de algo?
> 
> Hablaba esta tarde con un buen amigo que está metido en temas de fondos, y le pregunté. Por lo que me dijo, aparte de lo que explicó Nico sobre que hay distintos tipos de cortos, no hay ninguna norma que obligue a cerrar posiciones en 2 semanas como se había leído por aquí.
> 
> ...



Lo que hayan cubierto estos días habrá tenido un precio promedio muy por encima de $40, ¿no? Más bien serían 120, y eso si lo han comprado casi todo hoy.

Melvin ya había salido dañado hace una semana, tuvo que ser rescatado por los primos de zumosol. Ahora pelea por salir vivo sin arrastrar a los primos.

Incluso si queda así la cosa, los hedges no han ganado ninguna partida. Han salido vivos de una atrapada terrible y tendrán razones para celebrarlo por todo lo alto, pero no han ganado nada.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Feb 2021)

En mis meses de huida de burbuja, estuve en twitter, y los que no hayáis estado nunca flipariais con la cantidad de memes, algunos de mucha calidad, que se crean con cualquier chorrada: el contrato de Messi, la pava haciendo aerobic en Birmania con los tanques por detrás, etc.

Antes había que controlar de Photoshop para hacer memes, ahora tienes apps que te modifican videos y hacen montajes de fotos con cuatro pulsaciones en el smartphone.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (2 Feb 2021)

HOLD!


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Nosotros vamos por un laberinto y encima con los ojos vendados y ellos nos están viendo tropezar constantemente viendo el laberinto a vista de pájaro.



qué buena descripción.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Feb 2021)

el cualquiera del entorno dijo:


> Un inversor a largo plazo es uno a corto plazo pillado
> 
> ¿Sabías eso?



Qué bonita frase!!, Pero intuyo que no es tuya, porque es muy buena.


----------



## Arthas98 (2 Feb 2021)

En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el ejército Redditero, alcanzan los fondos de inversión sus últimos objetivos económicos, el Pump ha terminado


----------



## Hannibal (2 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Lo que hayan cubierto estos días habrá tenido un precio promedio muy por encima de $40, ¿no? Más bien serían 120, y eso si lo han comprado casi todo hoy.
> 
> Melvin ya había salido dañado hace una semana, tuvo que ser rescatado por los primos de zumosol. Ahora pelea por salir vivo sin arrastrar a los primos.
> 
> Incluso si queda así la cosa, los hedges no han ganado ninguna partida. Han salido vivos de una atrapada terrible y tendrán razones para celebrarlo por todo lo alto, pero no han ganado nada.



Repito, tienen de plazo hasta el tercer jueves de marzo para deshacer posiciones. Y lo que yo digo es que podría ocurrir que desde ahora hasta entonces el precio medio al que han recomprado sea de 40$. Lo más probable es que ayer y hoy apenas hayan cerrado cortos y estén tirando primero la acción para recomprar después a un precio más asequible.


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

Hay mucho desmoralizado y dando por saco.

Yo no haría caso de nadie hasta que no haya acabado todo, del todo. Qué ganas.





Edito para darles la razón en una cosa a los desmoralizados: Elon Musk silenció el twit y no se ha vuelto a saber de él. Del millonario chino tampoco. ¿Qué pasó con el lobo de wall street? Iba a dar una noticia en doce horas.

Todos esos superapoyos, además de twits ya podían postear sus capturas de pantalla, como hacen los monos. , pero con compras millonarias de GME en brokers solventess, Eso sí que sería UNIRSE a ellos. 

Esos apoyos de boquilla son, mucho más que el precio tan bajo actual, lo que peor agüero me da.


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (2 Feb 2021)

Mi pronóstico: el 100% de los de este foro va a palmar una bueeena pasta


----------



## Tars (2 Feb 2021)

Yo he comprado 1 acción a 100$. Estuve a punto ayer de comprar 1 a 300$, así que por mi parte la lección me ha costado 200$ menos.

HODL


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Repito, tienen de plazo hasta el tercer jueves de marzo para deshacer posiciones. Y lo que yo digo es que podría ocurrir que desde ahora hasta entonces el precio medio al que han recomprado sea de 40$. Lo más probable es que ayer y hoy apenas hayan cerrado cortos y estén tirando primero la acción para recomprar después a un precio más asequible.



Ajá.

Siempre que los redditers vendan y sigan con las compras bloqueadas.

El caso es que, no lo podemos saber, pero el planteamiento inicial podría seguir vigente. Que si es cierto que Melvin necesitará antes o despúes las acciones de los retards, y estos se empecinan en hold, los otros están acorralados: por mucho que hagan bajar el precio que trapichean con sus colegas, cuando quieran comprar las otras la cotización pegará un petardazo. To Saturn!

O, dicho de otra forma, que la situación actual no desencaja mucho con la hoja de ruta prevista por WSB, "dejad que Melvin maree la perdiz, esto no acabará hasta que nosotros vendamos"

Otro tema es si los retards tienen manos de papel o diamante. Sin manos de diamante no hay nada que hacer.

La guerra psicológica que estamos presenciando es de quedarse hipnotizado viendo los mecanismos coordinados empujando emociones: miedo, ridículo, prepotencia de ganador sobre vencido... y podría ser todo fachada.

APASIONANTE.


----------



## Scummy (3 Feb 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Estamos seguros de que han deshecho posiciones? Es más, ¿realmente estamos seguros de algo?
> 
> Hablaba esta tarde con un buen amigo que está metido en temas de fondos, y le pregunté. Por lo que me dijo, aparte de lo que explicó Nico sobre que hay distintos tipos de cortos, no hay ninguna norma que obligue a cerrar posiciones en 2 semanas como se había leído por aquí.
> 
> ...



Coincido plenamente, yo tampoco tengo nada claro que Melvin haya cerrado cortos. Teniéndolos a menos de 20 $, deshacerlos a 40 $ resultaría una pérdida considerable, pero hecerlo entorno a los 100-120$ sería suicida. Entiendo que lo más probable es que bajen la cotización lo máximo posible para así ir deshaciendolos poco a poco una vez ya la gente esté distraída con otras cosas.

Disclaimer: no tengo acciones de GameStop ni sé nada de bolsa, sólo he puesto lo primero que se me ha pasado por la cabeza.

Un saludo.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Yo he comprado 1 acción a 100$. Estuve a punto ayer de comprar 1 a 300$, así que por mi parte la lección me ha costado 200$ menos.
> 
> HODL



Misma jugada bro... ayer me daba un poco de cosica porque hoy la veía por debajo de 100 igual que no me sorprendería que mañana pierda los 50$

Pero entre lo que saqué con doge, ripple y ether estos días me da de sobra para inversión en loles

Además con este otro jilo ha sido pero brvtal la de risas que me he echado...

Pumpeo XRP 01/02

JAJAJAJAJAJA esfinter.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay q loles


----------



## chocolate (3 Feb 2021)

Scummy dijo:


> Coincido plenamente, yo tampoco tengo nada claro que Melvin haya cerrado cortos. Teniéndolos a menos de 20 $, deshacerlos a 40 $ resultaría una pérdida considerable, pero hecerlo entorno a los 100-120$ sería suicida. Entiendo que lo más probable es que bajen la cotización lo máximo posible para así ir deshaciendolos poco a poco una vez ya la gente esté distraída con otras cosas.
> 
> Disclaimer: no tengo acciones de GameStop ni sé nada de bolsa, sólo he puesto lo primero que se me ha pasado por la cabeza.
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues suena bastante lógico y podrían mantener el bloqueo a los comedoritos con manos de diamante hasta que baje de 20$ 

PD: Hoy he intentado darme de alta en el broker de ING y me ha fallado 3 veces, creo que el universo trata de decirme algo


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Ajá.
> 
> Siempre que los redditers vendan y sigan con las compras bloqueadas.
> 
> ...



Sí pero no.

Lo que yo he explicado es sólo algo de información básica sobre el límite para la recompra de acciones. Pero luego nos faltan 2 datos fundamentales:
1. Cuántas acciones DEBE recomprar Melvin.
2. Cuántas acciones sobre el total tienen los retards.

El 1 a ciencia cierta sólo lo saben ellos. Porque si recuerdo bien, en el informe del SEC de la 1° quincena de enero, se hablan de posiciones cortas sobre posiciones en general, no de un fondo o HF concreto. 

Y sobre el punto 2, en este hilo he leído que se estima que los retards tienen un 10% del free float. Que no es nada desdeñable, desde luego. 

Porque si todo el mundo holdea, lo que se está haciendo es lo contrario a una ampliación de capital, donde el número de acciones en circulación se reduce pero el valor de la empresa se mantiene. No creo que se haya visto nunca algo así.

Y eso obviamente hará subir la cotización. ¿Cuánto? Obviamente es imposible de saber porque nunca ha ocurrido algo así, pero los retards tienen una gran ventaja: cualquier minorista o fondo independiente de los tiburones de wall Street que tenga acciones quizá venda unas pocas a estos precios para hacer caja, pero guardarán muchas más para las próximas semanas a sabiendas que una turba de kamikazes van a holdear como cabrones. Así que en algún punto la acción se estabilizará entre los minoristas vendiendo y Melvin recomprando porque tampoco puede dejar todos los deberes para la última semana, o entonces sí que se irá tu da moon


----------



## Maxos (3 Feb 2021)

el cualquiera del entorno dijo:


> Un inversor a largo plazo es uno a corto plazo pillado
> 
> ¿Sabías eso?



Que se lo digan a Warren Buffet


----------



## Gurney (3 Feb 2021)

_*Close your eyes.* It's Friday, the sun is peaking through the curtains and you're eating your Weetabix with no worries on your mind. You're content.

*You sold your GME shares at small loss at the start of the week as you continued to watch the share price plummet due to market manipulation. You got out, you survived.*

It's 9:28am, you're returning from the school run. Your BMW 1 series seats make you feel safe and important. Your house, although small, is affordable and the mortgage repayments don't put too much pressure on your paper wallet.

Your phone goes off as you enter the house. You sit on the sofa and turn on NBC as you open Whatsapp. You have 17 unread messages.

Your eyes pan up, the news anchor is shouting. *You read the title at the bottom of the screen - 'The Short Squeeze Is Happening"*. Jim Cramer is crying. *You quickly open your Whatsapp group chat and only see dollar signs being spammed by your friends.* You open Yahoo Finance and *see the share price at 600.87, it's still rising*. Your heart skips a beat. You open I-phone calculator and work out that your 17 shares would now be worth just over 10,000 US dollars. *You feel sick.*

The share price is still rising. *You receive a call from your best friend Mickey, he's crying too.* He's telling you about how you were right and he'll be able to pay off his student loan soon. Also his wife is pregnant. *You congratulate him with a fickle grin and fake laugh.* You look back down at your phone, *828.16. 830.00, 838.26.*

WallStreetBets has crashed due to the traffic.

*You realise everything you stood for is coming true, but you paper handed too soon.

You ignored the threads, the experts. You ignored DeepFuckingValue.

You ignored your god given right to a better life for you and your wifes boyfriend.*

You try to buy back in, but you have no money. You begin to laugh, and laugh. Despair and anguish turn into humour.

*You pull the Glock* from your $16 AliExpress safe and load it. *You hold it to your head, you shiver*.

*You don't pull the trigger.* *Your paper hands can't do it, and never will be able to do anything of any meaningful value.* You drop the gun and admit defeat.

As the camera pans out of your window and over your neighborhood, we see Wall St burning in flames in the distance. The transfer of wealth begins, fade to black.

EDIT: DON'T BE THAT GUY _


----------



## George A (3 Feb 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Estamos seguros de que han deshecho posiciones? Es más, ¿realmente estamos seguros de algo?
> 
> Hablaba esta tarde con un buen amigo que está metido en temas de fondos, y le pregunté. Por lo que me dijo, aparte de lo que explicó Nico sobre que hay distintos tipos de cortos, no hay ninguna norma que obligue a cerrar posiciones en 2 semanas como se había leído por aquí.
> 
> ...



Que conste que soy un retard sin holdear pero que me estoy tragando esto en plan minuto y resultado lo que me convierte en retard disminuido, pero ¿no se supone que por estar en modo pescar shortina tienen que pagar una comisión de mantenimiento por mantener esa posición anglo short como un Deses de la vida, que paga comisión por su retraso?

Como muchos estoy tomando un curso acelerado de bolsa con esto, pero es lo que he entendido, que hay que pagar por shortear, por lo que no está tan claro que se puedan tirar más de un mes shorteando hasta ese tercer viernes de Marzo. ¿No es así?


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (3 Feb 2021)

La cosa está así

Los retrasados habéis perdido pasta

Muchos fondos han ganado pasta

Melvin va a ganar pasta

Fin del juego


----------



## Playero (3 Feb 2021)

Tochovista es mi pastor, nada me falta


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (3 Feb 2021)

Mañana subida sorpresa. (Por afirmar cosas sin conocimiento como hacen mucho los que no lo respaldan con su dinero)


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (3 Feb 2021)

Pero vamos a ver...




Los datos públicos de posiciones en corto a 15 de enero oscilan entre el 90% y el 140% dependiendo de la fuente consultada. Teniendo en cuenta que la fiebre GameStop se desata a partir esa fecha, ¿de verdad creéis que con esa mierda de volumen se ha cerrado el 226% del float que está en corto? Si Ryan Cohen tiene 9 millones de shares, Michael Burry tiene 1.700.000...
Son cifras irracionales. Esos contratos no se pueden cumplir. Hay millones de shares en smartphones repartidos por todo el mundo y más del total del float en corto. Simplemente se ha roto el juguete. La SEC tiene ya un desfalco de 660.000 shares en corto no entregados a fecha de ayer.
No se podía saber. ¿Quién iba a pensar que dándole el poder al borregomatrix para comprar shares a golpe de click se iba a liar un roto como este? 
Seguro que las posiciones en corto están cubiertas. Por eso le van cortado el grifo de compra a la gente en Robinhood. En Revolut hoy mismo todo el día sin poder comprar, solo vender Seguro que es por el bien del inversor y porque nadie necesita esos shares.


----------



## Orooo (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Gurney (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Lego. (3 Feb 2021)

Los medios suben la temperatura. NYT mañana









Spoiler: Y esta es la respuesta que le han puesto 



toma diversidad en los fondos







Me estoy acordando de aquella portada fake que puse uno de los primeros días. Le falta poco para verse superada por la realidad.


----------



## INE (3 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Los medios suben la temperatura. NYT mañana
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 562456
> 
> ...



Diversos dice el desgraciado. Fondos kosher.


----------



## honk (3 Feb 2021)

Me he visto los 2 vídeos del Dr rallo y lo resume bien al final. Hubo manipulación de mercado a través de la monopolizadora cámara de compensación para salvaguardar los fondos de inversión


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (3 Feb 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> Bueno, bueno... hubo algunas pistas de lo que suponía el bitcoin (y el concepto mismo de otras criptos), y una gran pista sucedió con el corralito de Chipre.
> 
> Ahí se vió la utilidad de "puentear" frente a los controles de capital, y fue una pista clara.
> 
> ...



Dado que por primera vez me encuentro un post sensato y razonado sobre las ventajas de bitcoin en el que no me salen insultandome diciendo que tengo envidia y que soy un no-coiner con el culo en llamas, le voy a completar su post para que veamos la realidad tal como es y no sesgada por el deseo de que la realidad se adapte a las expectativas de los cripto-fans

Hacienda obligará a incluir las criptomonedas en la cuestionada declaración de bienes en el extranjero
*A España le da igual lo que diga la UE (y todo parece que preferirá pagar la multa que le pongan porque es ridícula frente a la posible evasión prevenida)*


*Además en el gobierno hay un partido que no va a dejar "salir fiscalmente" de España si puede. Seguramente en cuanto puedan a IRPF añadiran patrimonio.*

Lo anterior hace que tener Bitcoins para puentear el sistema al menos en España vaya a ser cada vez mas dificil. Multas gordísimas por no declararlos si los tienes en el extranjero, y encima si pueden tampoco te van a dejar escaquearte de pagar los primeros cinco años que residas fiscalmente en el extranjero.

Todavía no nos vemos haciendo de balseros hacia marruecos y sur de francia, pero todo se andará cuando para salir del pais sea preciso un permiso del amado lider.....

Guinda final: se habla mucho de la posible confiscación de metales, pero ¿y si el gobierno decidiera confiscar los bitcoins? una vez declarados, lo tienen a huevo. Y esto afectaría a "ricos", no es quitarle las joyas de la abuelita a "los pobres". Y ya sabemos quienes son tan aficionados a ir "a por los ricos" cuando se trata de cuadrar el gasto público con los ingresos.

Cualquier decisión que ud. tome ahora mismo debe pasar el filtro de tener un gobierno socialcomunista sin perspectivas de cambio.


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Feb 2021)

Bueno, qué pasa, ¿ hay *CRACK!!* del sistema o no?


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (3 Feb 2021)

Ahora mismo me salen las acciones que tengo a 225$, una subida del 86% desde ayer, no sé que coño ha pasado...


----------



## xzess (3 Feb 2021)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Ahora mismo me salen las acciones que tengo a 225$, una subida del 86% desde ayer, no sé que coño ha pasado...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 562527



El precio de cierre del otro día, es un error, ahora estaria entre 85 y 90 en postmarket.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Prueba de que la cotización de ayer era pura patraña manejada por bots de los fondos de inversión en corto comprando y vendiendo entre sí:


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Feb 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y sobre el punto 2, en este hilo he leído que se estima que los retards tienen un 10% del free float. Que no es nada desdeñable, desde luego.



Un 10% era una estimación cuando empezaban los bloqueos de RH y demás. Desde entonces se ha empezado a comprar en todo el mundo, valga este hilo de ejemplo.

Imposible saber lo que ha pasado, pero creo que podría ser bastante más.


----------



## GOL (3 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Yo os recomiendo el poker, mis mas sensaciones, mas asequible y muy divertido.



en el casino además hay bailes.de salon


----------



## Rigreor (3 Feb 2021)

bambum dijo:


> Acabo de abrir la cuenta y hacer el ingreso. Yo también quiero ser un Autis ape y hacer daño a los hp, que joden el mundo.
> 
> Cuanto te tardo en aparecer el ingreso?



Hice la transferencia ayer por la noche desde el BBVA pagando el eurete y pico de la comisión para que no se demorase 2 días. Se supone que llega hoy, aunque acabo de mirar y aún no me han puesto el saldo los de la app. En cuanto llegue compro la acción y confirmo.


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

Exacto, entrad en WSB y buscad por unpinned allí vereis lo que piensan los usuarios de WSB de “toda la vida”



Quien haya entrado por los loles bien por él pero preveo mucho dolor con algunas de las locuras que he leido y no descarto algun suicidio y gente pidiendo la cabeza de DFV en una pica.

Lo mas probable es que el Jueves mismo esto ya murio en cuanto Robin Hood bloqueo las compras.

Me gustaría que de verdad no fuera así y que los malvados fondos palmaran y lloraran, pero no parece que vaya a ser el caso.

El lado bueno es que muuucha gente ha podido ver el circo que es la bolsa

Pero no me hagais caso yo la bolsa que conozco es la que me llevo para comprar al mercadona


----------



## electrón (3 Feb 2021)

electrón dijo:


> HOLD
> Entro a a ver mi GME... y -67.53% de 229,8 € a 74,61 € se me ha quedado hoy.
> Soy Valenciano... para mi es como ver quemar una falla
> *HOLD*



Wow wow wow esperad... que ahora mismo la tengo a 186€... algo está pasando... ¿ESTÁN COMPRANDO?
¿LES HAN VENCIDO LOS SHORTS?
sigue la diversión
*HOLD*


----------



## electrón (3 Feb 2021)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Ahora mismo me salen las acciones que tengo a 225$, una subida del 86% desde ayer, no sé que coño ha pasado...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 562527



A mi también me sale... o el Broker Naranja (veo que usas el mismo) se ha vuelto loco 

Pregunta para los ejpertoh en mercadoh: ¿Qué es el premarket? algo para ajustar las últimas operaciones de la sesión o una especie de palco VIP en el que solo pueden apostar unos pocos antes de que entren las gacelas a ser despellejadas?


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

electrón dijo:


> A mi también me sale... o el Broker Naranja (veo que usas el mismo) se ha vuelto loco
> 
> Pregunta para los ejpertoh en mercadoh: ¿Qué es el premarket? algo para ajustar las últimas operaciones de la sesión o una especie de palco VIP en el que solo pueden apostar unos pocos antes de que entren las gacelas a ser despellejadas?



Extended-hours trading - Wikipedia


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (3 Feb 2021)

electrón dijo:


> (...)
> 
> *HOLD*



Sea lo que sea...*HOLD! *


----------



## Arthas98 (3 Feb 2021)

electrón dijo:


> A mi también me sale... o el Broker Naranja (veo que usas el mismo) se ha vuelto loco
> 
> Pregunta para los ejpertoh en mercadoh: ¿Qué es el premarket? algo para ajustar las últimas operaciones de la sesión o una especie de palco VIP en el que solo pueden apostar unos pocos antes de que entren las gacelas a ser despellejadas?



Normalmente ajustar operaciones si no hay nada raro ocurriendo normalmente el volumen es 1 acción por operación, pero si algo se cuece se convierte en palco VIP o una herramienta para manipular el precio antes de abrir.


----------



## Israel Gracia (3 Feb 2021)

¿Galicia bahamas ha invertido en cortos de burbuja ?


----------



## Snowball (3 Feb 2021)

*Reddit Trader DeepFuc*ingValue Loses $19 Million In Two Days As He Holds On To Gamestop Stock*


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (3 Feb 2021)

Sí, aquí se puede ver el "after hours":

GME Stock Price | GameStop Corp. Cl A Stock Quote (U.S.: NYSE) | MarketWatch


----------



## Neo_86 (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

> Oh my god! GME is down to $150! It's down to $100! It's down to 30 cents! The hedgies are going to cover all their shorts at that 30cent price point! It's over!



Wrong.
No one is selling at these prices. Sure, maybe a few scared folk who don't know any better. Maybe they trigger a few stop losses. Maybe some margins get called. But it's not enough. Say it with me:
_PRICE DOESN'T MATTER_


> WHAT?!



You heard me. 30cent GME? No problem.
They don't need a low price, they need your shares. If 10 people sell at 30c cents, and that's the only market activity, it's a "30 cent stock" but Melvin only netted ten shares. They are still fucked. _They aren't buying 50 million shares at 30c, nor $100, nor $300, and that's their problem._ It's an availability issue. Sometimes it's ALSO a price issue (too high for them) but primarily it's the availability.
All the activity driving down the listed share price are _illegal ladder attacks_ (not that legality should be expected at this point, these folk are crooks). Those aren't actual sales though, it's just shares trading hands from hedgie to hedgie. They aren't gobbling up value. These people don't admit defeat, they are neither smart nor humble, they are crooks. They need 50 million+ shares. They need over 100% of the float to sell to them (that 50% float you hear about is accounting shennaigans, ignore it, they are still exposed). _You can NOT close that many positions sniping a few shaky handed noobs._ We aren't talking about a few shares they need to buy, we're talking about fucking ALL OF THEM.
I'll explain that in a second, but first let me repeat:
_PRICE DOESN'T MATTER_
So let's say you want to buy 50 million shares, let's look at what shares are being asked for in my hypothetical example market:
*# of Shares - Price*
x 20 - $0.30c
x 80 - $5
x 400 - $20
x 600 - $40
x 900 - $60
x 2,000 - $100
x 5,000 - $150
x 10,000 - $200
x 30,000 - $300
x 50,000 - $400
x 150,000 - $500
x 1 mil - $1,000
x 15 mil - $5,000
x 30 mil - $69,420
Get it? There are only a few people willing to sell at those low prices. By the time you've bought a quarter million shares (0.5% of what you need to buy) you're back up to the sustained highs. And these are just exaggerations to make a point. _A stock price only reflects current trade values, not availability at those prices_. If the hedgies are trading their shares back and forth to each other to drive down the price and they have ladder attacked down to a Nickel, that doesn't mean anyone's shares are only worth pocket change, that just means that that is what things are trading at in the moment. There's no volume to buy up at those costs. No one can force you to sell at a Nickel.
Get it?
_PRICE DOESN'T MATTER_
They need our shares, not a low price. The price does not reflect whether we are 'winning' or not. Their financial reserves indicate that, but there isn't a ticker for that. But be sure, every day the inevitable closes in. Sell out of fear if you like, but you'll just miss out in the end. People like me, as we shore up more funds, snipe these low prices, stealing away shares the hedgies use to ladder and taking shares away from shaky hands and putting them into steady ones.
This isn't financial advice, I just want to make sure people on this sub have the knowledge to not make fools of themselves in casual conversation.


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

Hay gente que no va a tocar acciones nunca mas en la vida


----------



## fran1488 (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Hay gente que no va a tocar acciones nunca mas en la vida



2000 pavos atrapados en papelitos de gme deben joder un rato, en especial para los que se metieron creyéndose el relato.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Creo que puede bajar más, de hecho creo que puede bajar bastante. Voy a intentar comprar otras 20 a 45 o así.


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Creo que puede bajar más, de hecho creo que puede bajar bastante. Voy a intentar comprar otras 20 a 45 o así.



Si baja tanto que te hace pensar que va a volver a saltar un short sq
Porque estamos aquí para eso, o piensas que por fundamentales la empresa vale más?


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Si baja tanto que te hace pensar que va a volver a saltar un short sq
> Porque estamos aquí para eso, o piensas que por fundamentales la empresa vale más?



Los fondos que están pillados con los cortos tendrán que comprar antes o después. Ahora mismo el precio sólo refleja los trades de unas pocas acciones que los bots de los fondos se están vendiendo entre sí cada vez por un precio un poquito más bajo. Están jugando al PING-PONG con ellas. El volúmen es muy bajo, no hay apenas acciones negociándose, la peña está HOLDeando a muerte. Ya se ha discutido en el hilo y el reddit todo el mundo lo sabe. Melvin y otros están cojidos por los huevos, cada día que pasa tienen que pagar intereses de demora estratosféricos. Cuando se aburran de intentar manipular el mercado comprarán.


----------



## jorlau (3 Feb 2021)

Ayer después del after-market cerró a 85,20



El pre-market empieza sobre las 10h nuestra y dura hasta las 15,30 h. Algunos brokers te dejan negociar a partir de las 14,00h, pero no es recomendable para particulares, la mayoría son profesionales.

Yo alguna vez lo he hecho y me he sentido como si me estuviera bañando en una alberca llena de pirañas, no vuelvo a repetirlo.


HOLD


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Si baja tanto que te hace pensar que va a volver a saltar un short sq
> Porque estamos aquí para eso, o piensas que por fundamentales la empresa vale más?



Eso es lo que pensava DFV y por eso se metio, y se metio hace tiempo y lo dijo que pensaba que la valoracion era mas baja de lo que realmente eran y se metia a largo plazo, y en WSB se reian de él, el simplemente iba posteando sus posiciones, ganancias y perdidas, sin comentarios, nunca hablo de short squeeze, en WSB vieron que al chaval le iba bien y empezaron a entrar ellos tambien, se empezo a hablar del tema de los cortos, empezaron los memes y aquí seguimos a día de hoy.

Me hace gracia el meme de “if he is in I’m still in” DFV ya ha sacado mucho dinero con esto, millones, y que lo que le queda se vaya al pedo no le importará, y repito, nunca ha dicho nada el sólo postea imagenes y la gente se esta montando sus películas. Incluso lo tienen como “canario en la mina”, dicen que el día que deje de actualizar es que se lo ha vendido todo. 

En WSB da la sensacion de que todos los que entraron a menos de 100 cuando esto no era viral ya se han salido y sólo quedan nuevos retards que entraron con el hype, ahora mismo se ha convertido en una camara de eco en el que solo se dice HOLD, short ladder attack, to the moon y cualquiera que intentar poner algo de sentido lo entierran a negativos para que no se vea, si entrais a reddit en WSB ordenad por controversial y vereis de lo que hablo.

Espero equivocarme pero esto va acabar siendo un Q-Anon 2.0 y ya se ha entrado en la fase de negacion


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

No, yo estoy dentro ahora mismo


----------



## Gurney (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Los fondos que están pillados con los cortos tendrán que comprar antes o después. Ahora mismo el precio sólo refleja los trades de unas pocas acciones que los bots de los fondos se están vendiendo entre sí cada vez por un precio un poquito más bajo. Están jugando al PING-PONG con ellas. El volúmen es muy bajo, no hay apenas acciones negociándose, la peña está HOLDeando a muerte. Ya se ha discutido en el hilo y el reddit todo el mundo lo sabe. Melvin y otros están cojidos por los huevos, cada día que pasa tienen que pagar intereses de demora estratosféricos. Cuando se aburran de intentar manipular el mercado comprarán.



El lunes el volumen sí fue bajo. No se llegó a 40 M, ahí compro el short ladder attack
Pero ayer el volumen fue de casi 80 M.
Huele a paper hands deshaciendo posiciones.
Los que sobrevivan hoy serán los hold forever.


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Eso es lo que pensava DFV y por eso se metio, y se metio hace tiempo y lo dijo que pensaba que la valoracion era mas baja de lo que realmente eran y se metia a largo plazo, y en WSB se reian de él, el simplemente iba posteando sus posiciones, ganancias y perdidas, sin comentarios, nunca hablo de short squeeze, en WSB vieron que al chaval le iba bien y empezaron a entrar ellos tambien, se empezo a hablar del tema de los cortos, empezaron los memes y aquí seguimos a día de hoy.
> 
> Me hace gracia el meme de “if he is in I’m still in” DFV ya ha sacado mucho dinero con esto, millones, y que lo que le queda se vaya al pedo no le importará, y repito, nunca ha dicho nada el sólo postea imagenes y la gente se esta montando sus películas. Incluso lo tienen como “canario en la mina”, dicen que el día que deje de actualizar es que se lo ha vendido todo.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que pienso yo.
Los holders originales salieron ayer. Los más listos tras el premarket del viernes con el segundo pico.
Los holders de ahora entraron por encima de 200 y necesitan mantener la narrativa. Eso o aceptar que han sido engañados


----------



## jorlau (3 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Eso es lo que pienso yo.
> Los holders originales salieron ayer. Los más listos tras el premarket del viernes con el segundo pico.
> Los holders de ahora entraron por encima de 200 y necesitan mantener la narrativa. Eso o aceptar que han sido engañados



Bueno, habrá de todo, pero esto no va de dinero, va de mantener la acción para quitarla de circulación, así lo veo yo.

Por eso el que entre, tiene que tener claro que puede perder todo, por eso solo hay que meter el dinero que estés dispuesto a perder para hacer HOLD.

Se trata de hacer HOLD por JODL, no va de ganar dinero, aunque por el camino unos ganan y otros pierden , como siempre.

Si se gana algo pues bien y si se pierde todo , pues también bien, porque yo al memos lo estoy disfrutando

HOLD


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

En este punto ya son risas entre ellos:







Y la locura ya ha llegado a la calle:


----------



## Tars (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Neo_86 (3 Feb 2021)

Es una guerra de desgaste, que lo queremos todo ya y nos hemos olvidado que las victorias cuestan tiempo.

Hoy continuamos, HOLD!


----------



## DaniElTirado (3 Feb 2021)

Pues parece que el tal Fernando de ese grupo WBS Español en realidad es un infiltrado de Brokers, que se acaban de forrar empapelando a todos los pringados con Tubacex, para que se les quiten las ganas de jugar a manosear la bolsa.


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Bueno, habrá de todo, pero esto no va de dinero, va de mantener la acción para quitarla de circulación, así lo veo yo.
> 
> Por eso el que entre, tiene que tener claro que puede perder todo, por eso solo hay que meter el dinero que estés dispuesto a perder para hacer HOLD.
> 
> ...



Mis respetos teneís, los que entraís solo con la idea de joder aunque creo que hay pocos así y si esto antes del fin de semana explota y sube a la luna me arrodillo ante vosotros y como dije por el principio del post, si se pone en 10k+ me tatuo unas diamond hands.

Per creo que nada de eso pasará.

Yo lo estoy disfrutando mucho también desde la barrera, de aquí saldrán memes legendarios pero el més que viene será otra cosa, el meteorito, los aliens o la súper mutación del virus.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## INE (3 Feb 2021)

La han cagado los HF hundiendo el precio, si así esperan que los de WSB les vendan las acciones
que a toda costa necesitan los de Melvin lo llevan claro. Y estos son los genios con sofisticadísimas
técnicas y métodos cuánticos. Si la acción está a 1000$ alguno puede pensar en venderla y hacer
caja pero tirándola a menos de 100$ me parece que va a vender su puta madre.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Subiendo más de un 14%

LOL

Edit:

Al final parece que va a volver a abrir a 90 y a la baja...


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Insurrección (3 Feb 2021)

Hace siglos que no entro en bolsa, ahora que si puedo pillar hoy un par de ellas a 100$ lo haré y se quedarán ahí HOLDeadas.

Me suda la polla perder esa pasta. Total, lo que llevo ahorrado este último año en viajes me da para tirar el puto dinero donde me salga del rabo.

Y si por un casual contribuyo a joder a algún tiburonazo pues de PM.

De todas formas si no tiro el dinero aquí ya me lo mangarán por otro lado.





*HOLD !!!*


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Feb 2021)

Pues está subiendo ahora mismo a toda ostia.


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> La han cagado los HF *hundiendo el precio*, si así esperan que los de WSB les vendan las acciones
> que a toda costa necesitan los de Melvin lo llevan claro. Y estos son los genios con sofisticadísimas
> técnicas y métodos cuánticos. *Si la acción está a 1000$ alguno puede pensar en venderla* y hacer
> caja pero tirándola a menos de 100$ me parece que va a vender su puta madre.



¿Entiendes lo que acabas de decir?  

Si la acción ha bajado de precio es porque *HUBO MAS VENTAS QUE COMPRAS !!*

Así que si Don Melvin necesita acciones *no tuvo más que comprarlas* (o hacerlo ahora).

El precio no bajó por pases mágicos... bajó porque *se vendieron más de las que se compraron*.

Por un problema de porcentajes (*entre el 70% al 90% de las acciones están en manos de otros poseedores que no son de Reddit*), la decisión de venderlas no pasa por los "holders" sino por el resto de los accionistas.

Sin duda cuando llegó a $ 400 se tornó tan apetitosa que las ventas han sido lo suficientemente importantes como para hacerla bajar a $ 100.

Esa es la extraña "magia" de los mercados, la gente vende y compra según le conviene. Lo extraño en este caso es que hay gente que compra "a pérdida", pero no deja de ser un pequeño porcentaje del total.

Ahora viene subiendo en premarket... se me ocurre que son inversores intradía que están comprando para ver si los nuevos apes y reddites entran con "furia compradora" a primera hora del día y se las enchufan y hacen una diferencia para sus nutridas billeteras.

Compras a *$ 90-95* en premarket y esperas vender *a $ 100-110* cuando abra el mercado e ingresen los chicos... *$ 10-20 de ganancia por acción* en diez minutos es una linda diferencia para hacer en el día... y a esperar hasta mañana a ver si se puede repetir la jugada.

Y todo regalo de Reddit, WSB, apes, retards y niños comedoritos que *regalan dinero a manos llenas y sin problemas*.


----------



## jorlau (3 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> La han cagado los HF hundiendo el precio, si así esperan que los de WSB les vendan las acciones
> que a toda costa necesitan los de Melvin lo llevan claro. Y estos son los genios con sofisticadísimas
> técnicas y métodos cuánticos. Si la acción está a 1000$ alguno puede pensar en venderla y hacer
> caja pero tirándola a menos de 100$ me parece que va a vender su puta madre.



Esa es la técnica que utilizan y les da resultados, cuando se trata de dinero, pero no entienden que esto no va dinero va de HOLD, así que el que puede pilla más, mas baratas.


----------



## Indignado (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Entiendes lo que acabas de decir?
> 
> Si la acción ha bajado de precio es porque *HUBO MAS VENTAS QUE COMPRAS !!*
> 
> ...



¿Y como explicas el bajo volumen?


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2021)

Creo que hay mucho retarder en segunda linea ( todavía sin acción ) listo para entrar cuando baje de $100 y poder sumarse al HOLD.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (3 Feb 2021)

Las pérdidas millonarias de Michael Jordan, afectado por la última crisis de Wall Street y el fenómeno GameStop

y esta mierda?


----------



## Lovecraf (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Entiendes lo que acabas de decir?
> 
> Si la acción ha bajado de precio es porque *HUBO MAS VENTAS QUE COMPRAS !!*
> 
> ...



Como explicas que se impida comprar a los minoristas o pongan mil condiciones y no se impida vender ?


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Y como explicas el bajo volumen?





¿ Te fijas en los números o lo dices porque si ?

Acá tienes el histórico de volumen y por lo que veo ayer no estuvo nada mal.

Datos y cotizaciones históricas de acciones de GameStop Corporation (GME) - Yahoo Finanzas




FechaAbrirMáx.Mín.Cierre*Cierre ajus.**Volumen02 feb 2021140,76158,0074,2290,0090,0077.733.40001 feb 2021316,56322,00212,00225,00225,0037.382.20029 ene 2021379,71413,98250,00325,00325,0050.259.20028 ene 2021265,00483,00112,25193,60193,6058.815.80027 ene 2021354,83380,00249,00347,51347,5193.396.70026 ene 202188,56150,0080,20147,98147,98178.588.00025 ene 202196,73159,1861,1376,7976,79177.874.00022 ene 202142,5976,7642,3265,0165,01196.784.30021 ene 202139,2344,7537,0043,0343,0357.079.800


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Como explicas que se impida comprar a los minoristas o pongan mil condiciones y no se impida vender ?



1) Porque los que "mandan" *juegan el juego duramente.*

2) Porque *son las REGLAS DEL MERCADO* (mira el vídeo de Rallo).

Nada que sea "nuevo" o "sorpresivo" o "la primera vez que ocurre", ciertamente.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (3 Feb 2021)

Me pregunto cuál es el porcentaje ACTUAL de acciones en manos de los retarded y cual en manos de HF y otros inversores...intuyo muchos HF que iban a largo han realizado beneficios cuando la acción estaba a 300-400 y en los últimos días muchos monos nuevos se han unido a la fiesta.

Si el porcentaje de free float en manos de los monos era un 10%, no me sorprendería que ahora sea un 20 o 25%.

Por otro lado no todos los demás son HF. Burry el de Big short tenía alrededor de un 2%. Se sabe si mantiene este porcentaje a día de hoy?

Yo creo que a esta partida le quedan aún bastantes jugadas, y no apostaría que los HF van a laminar a los monos. Es una guerra psicológica.


----------



## Lovecraf (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> 1) Porque los que "mandan" *juegan el juego duramente.*
> 
> 2) Porque *son las REGLAS DEL MERCADO* (mira el vídeo de Rallo).
> 
> Nada que sea "nuevo" o "sorpresivo" o "la primera vez que ocurre", ciertamente.



Ósea que es legal manipular el mercado dependiendo de quien...

edito: 
Ó

es ilegal manipular el mercado dependiendo de quien...


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> Las pérdidas millonarias de Michael Jordan, afectado por la última crisis de Wall Street y el fenómeno GameStop
> 
> y esta mierda?




Si leyerais los articulos no los traeriais aquí. Los titulos son mierda.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Os la han metido bien. Pero no pasa nada, como yo mismo dije al principio, te gastas más en salir por ahi a hacer el gilipollas.

Aquí al menos aprendes. Yo enmarcaria la acción y la pondria en el comedor.

Otra cosa es que hayais entrado a lo loco, como los americanos suelen hacer, entonces sinceramente os lo mereceis.

Vuelvo a preguntar: el tipo aquel que iba a meter 10 millones, ¿ya se lo ha pensado mejor?


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Ósea que es legal manipular el mercado dependiendo de quien...
> edito:
> es ilegal manipular el mercado dependiendo de quien...



Mira... que las reglas son más acomodadas que la letra chica de un contrato de seguros o de hipoteca, es indudable.

*Pero son PUBLICAS, y están ESCRITAS.*

Así como te enteras de toda la "letra chica" que tiene el contrato de seguro *el día que tienen que pagarte (y no lo hacen)*, a veces te enteras de todos los vericuetos, zancadillas y jugarretas que tienen en la "letra chica" de la bolsa *el día que te arrimas a comprar (o vender) acciones.*

Pero eso puede ser sorpresa para un ape de Reddit, no para los brokers ni quienes invierten profesionalmente en la Bolsa. Conocen PERFECTAMENTE cómo es el juego y sus reglas.

Que hay gente que *no leyó nunca su contrato de seguro*... totalmente.
Que ahora hay gente que piensa que está "manipulado" el mercado *porque no tenía NI IDEA de cómo operaba*... también.

Pero realmente no hay nada que no se haya visto antes (salvo el hecho de gente que pierde dinero porque quiere, lo cual ha incorporado un elemento de irracionalidad -se supone que todos los jugadores buscan ganar, no perder-) pero que, una vez asimilado por los operadores, les sirve para llenarse de dulce los bolsillos.

En general juegas con tíos que te quieren sacar el dinero de tu bolsillo... ahora juegan con gente que se los quiera PONER en el bolsillo y eso al principio los confundió un poco (todo hay que decirlo), pero ahora van a aceptar alegremente hasta el último centavo que quieran darle.

No son gente egoísta a la hora de recibir dinero gratis.


----------



## bambum (3 Feb 2021)

Yo juego a pérdidas. Solo por oler la sangre de los lobos.
Voy entrar con una ahora para simplemente ver arder. 
Pero tengo otros 500 pavos preparados como baje de 50 para vender, que iré deshaciendo según se vayan superado máximos, y el primero no será hasta los 1000


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Si leyerais los articulos no los traeriais aquí. Los titulos son mierda.



He leido el artículo y me parece lamentable los montajes q hace el de las fotos de Marca


Y lo traigo aquí simplemente porque me ha parecido curioso q hasta Micheal Jordan se viera involucrado en esto, y para saber la opinión de los foreros expertos de economía de este foro ya que aprecio el buen nivel (en general) de una gran partde de usuarios de este foro...de todas maneras si te ha molestado q haya linkado esta noticia aquí, borro mi post y a correr. Disculpa y perdona.


----------



## Indignado (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Te fijas en los números o lo dices porque si ?
> 
> Acá tienes el histórico de volumen y por lo que veo ayer no estuvo nada mal.
> 
> ...



Si te fijas en esos datos verás que hay días que con menos volumen se consigue más volatilidad en el precio.


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (3 Feb 2021)

gracias por responder sin que te haya ofendido por linkar una mierda noticia de un PACO-diario deportivo


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Me pregunto cuál es el porcentaje ACTUAL de acciones en manos de los retarded y cual en manos de HF y otros inversores...intuyo muchos HF que iban a largo han realizado beneficios cuando la acción estaba a 300-400 y en los últimos días muchos monos nuevos se han unido a la fiesta.
> 
> Si el porcentaje de free float en manos de los monos era un 10%, no me sorprendería que ahora sea un 20 o 25%.
> 
> ...




Uno de los problemas principales, sino el principal problema, al menos para mi, ha sido esa falta de información fidedigna, fiable, seria. Ha sido todo un cachondeo, hoy se decia una cosa y mañana otra, y pasado mañana la de ayer.

Eso enfria mucho el mercado, si no te llevas por los memes. Si te dejas llevar por los memes y tweeters, entonces cualquier cosa te vale.

Si a mi me hubieran dicho: mañana Melvin Capital tiene que comprar el 30% de las acciones disponibles, estén al precio que estén, sin excusas ni volviendo a poder recomprarlas o llegar a acuerdos. Entonces vale. Que me den datos asi y me vale.

Eso NUNCA ha pasado. Y por eso me ha olido tan mal.


----------



## jorlau (3 Feb 2021)

Si, por eso tendrían que ser muy cuidadosos donde invierten el dinero de los demás y deberían tener responsabilidades .


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Si te fijas en esos datos verás que *hay días que con menos volumen se consigue más volatilidad en el precio.*



Indignado. Te puse el link. Puedes revisar el histórico "normal" de GME (para más días de los que copié en el post) y verás que era una acción que se transaba a razón de *6-8 millones al día.*

Con la movida de Reddit saltó *a 50-70-120 millones* pero eso lo que muestra no es que haya "estrangulamiento" sino que hubo suficiente fluidez.

Y claro que el precio gira en torno *a la cantidad de compras vs la cantidad de ventas*. Eso es un mercado.

En los días más intensos hubo más presión por comprar y el precio subió a más de *$ 400.*

Ahora hay más venta y el precio baja a *$ 90.*

Lo que ocurre en cualquier mercado donde confluye la oferta y la demanda en términos de relativa igualdad y equivalencia de derechos.

_¿Qué estás diciendo -o quieres decir- en relación a esto?_

Es lo que pasa todos los días en todas las acciones (cada tanto con "noticias raras" en alguna que hacen más intenso el día... pero cada mañana es igual).


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

Están con una fake news diciendo que están prohibidos los cortos. Si empiezan con esas es que el día será negro y nubarroso.
Con la cantidad de cortos que habrá por debajo de 400 y que tienen profit de millones ya no se podrá saber el número real que sigue teniendo el fondo.
Como dicen algunos, el Short sq es la segunda venida del profeta. Esto ya no va de análisis racionales


----------



## bambum (3 Feb 2021)

Digo que entro con 500 para comprar a ese precio para luego vender. La que tengo ahora la meterán en la caja de pino conmigo.


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

Robinhood no bloqueo las compras:

What happened this week — Under the Hood

Lo ha explicado Nico en algun post, son las reglas del juego


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Están con una fake news diciendo que están prohibidos los cortos. Si empiezan con esas es que el día será negro y nubarroso.
> Con la cantidad de cortos que habrá por debajo de 400 y que tienen profit de millones ya no se podrá saber el número real que sigue teniendo el fondo.
> Como dicen algunos, el Short sq es la segunda venida del profeta. Esto ya no va de análisis racionales




El short squeeze ya pasó el Jueves-Viernes. Taleb dice que ha sido de libro y que ni cisne negro ni nada raro.

El resto es humo y memes. Y demasiados memes demasiado bien hechos. El que quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Si veis la gráfica, con perspectiva, y no os dejáis llevar por el hype ni el aburrimiento del confinamiento, se ve todo más claro. No hace falta ser experto en Bolsa.






Os lo vuelvo a poner. Muy importante en esta vida tener mentores de confianza, referentes honrados que sepan y te eviten ser manipulados. El tema de los mentores es muy interesante porque hasta veo negocio en ello, una profesión de futuro en España.


----------



## jorlau (3 Feb 2021)

Eso es una putada de tantas que se gastan estos mafiosos, porque cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera con su dinero, como si quieren prenderle fuego.

Otra cosa es un fondo de inversión colectiva, que debería mirar por el bien común dentro de unas prácticas eticas.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

A mí lo que me mosquea es que la opinión/actitud de Nico siempre, desde hace años y años, es la que beneficia a los bancos y, en este caso, a los fondos de inversión.


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> A mí lo que me mosquea es que la opinión/actitud de Nico siempre, desde hace años y años, es la que beneficia a los bancos y, en este caso, a los fondos de inversión.



Es que soy un buen ciudadano !! 


No. Hablando en serio.

En este hilo he tratado de EXPLICAR cosas que por lo visto muchos no tenían ni idea.

- ¿Qué es un corto? (lo hemos visto)
- ¿Por qué mi broker -que no era un broker- no me deja comprar acciones?
- Mira!, hay 5.7 millones de acciones no entregadas !! (que no lo eran)

etc., etc., etc.

El hecho de que opine que si alguien que no tiene ni la más puta idea se mete a jugar con profesionales *termina apaleado*, digamos que no es una opinión muy exótica. Te lo puede decir casi cualquiera en cualquier actividad humana (tenis, póker, fútbol, bolsa)


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (3 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Robinhood no bloqueo las compras:
> 
> What happened this week — Under the Hood
> 
> Lo ha explicado Nico en algun post, son las reglas del juego



Y nos linkas el blog del susodicho. Hay que ser borrego. Ni me lo pienso leer. Lo que sí hice fue leer en directo los comentarios de cientos de retrasados afirmando por igual la negativa. 
El primer día de bloqueo solo podían vender. El segundo día les dejaban comprar un solo share. Esta semana hasta 100 shares. Todo restricciones a la compra. Pero espera, que ayer Revolut lo mismo para toda Europa. Nada de comprar, solo ventas. Y espera, espera... En Ibercaja más de lo mismo. Restricciones de compra. Y seguramente hay más. Lo desconozco y me parece suficiente con esa info para poder valorarlo.


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Ni me lo pienso leer.



*Mira el vídeo de Rallo !!*, está en castellano, claro, corto y completísimo.

Ahora... si no quieres leer, ni ver un vídeo, la otra opción es que inventes a tu gusto. Es un foro y cada uno hace lo que quiere.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Es que soy un buen ciudadano !!
> 
> 
> No. Hablando en serio.
> ...



¿Y todo el tiempo que le dedicas a esta "labor humanitaria", escribiendo posts tan largos y "sesudos", no te impide trabajar?
Se supone que tienes un negocio, ¿no?


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Feb 2021)

*GameStop Corp (GME)*

*90,00*_* -135,00 *_*-60,00%*

02/02 - Mercado cerrado. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )
Preapertura
90,50 
+0,50

+0,56%
_13:42:40 _- Info en tiempo real

Volumen: 78.183.071
Compra/Venta: 90,35 / 91,00
Rango día: 74,22 - 158,00


----------



## malvado (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Mira... que las reglas son más acomodadas que la letra chica de un contrato de seguros o de hipoteca, es indudable.
> 
> *Pero son PUBLICAS, y están ESCRITAS.*
> 
> ...



Coño Nico, desde el cariño que te he cogido en este hilo, NO!

Es verdad que muchos se están enterando ahora de cómo funciona la bolsa y de las putadas que se hacen (yo me he enterado de la venta de TPs y SLs) pero que sean práctica común y "aceptada" no quiere decir que sea legal.

Joder que se han puesto cortos en 140%. Sin ese pequeño detalle (que siempre se le olvida a la SEC, CNMV, periodistas asustaviejas, etc.) esto no estaría pasando. Que hablamos de acciones duplicadas. Todo eso no está en ninguna "letra pequeña", eso son ilegalidades que acarrean muchos años de cárcel (está visto que dependiendo de quién las haga).


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> *Mira el vídeo de Rallo !!*, está en castellano, claro, corto y completísimo.
> 
> Ahora... si no quieres leer, ni ver un vídeo, la otra opción es que inventes a tu gusto. Es un foro y cada uno hace lo que quiere.



No, Nico. La propaganda que suelte Robinhood para blanquear la realidad no voy a perder el tiempo en leerla. Cada cual decide de dónde saca la información para tomar sus decisiones y yo no voy a leer su blog para sacar las mías. Lo vi en directo. No necesito sus justificaciones.


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Si quieren un dato curioso vean el PRECIO y el VOLUMEN *los días 22 y 23 de Diciembre de 2020.*

Datos y cotizaciones históricas de acciones de GameStop Corporation (GME) - Yahoo Finanzas

Es ahí donde "alguien" empezó a comprar fuerte y cambió el precio por completo... todo lo que sigue debe estar vinculado a "esas" compras y en esa fecha.

La acción venía en $ 13-15 y desde ahí saltó a *$ 20* y luego empezó la movida.



23 dic 202020,1722,3519,13*20,57*20,57*25.830.300*22 dic 202016,2220,0416,15*19,46*19,46*30.652.700*21 dic 202015,8116,3515,2815,5315,539.876.10018 dic 202015,7816,3015,1815,6315,6316.618.80017 dic 202013,9614,9813,5914,8314,838.194.90016 dic 202013,9614,3113,5813,8513,855.865.100


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Y todo el tiempo que le dedicas a esta "labor humanitaria", escribiendo posts tan largos y "sesudos", no te impide trabajar?
> Se supone que tienes un negocio, ¿no?



Si, escribir en los foros.  

Nahh... es que justamente no tengo que trabajar mucho (por suerte) y estos temas me encantan.


----------



## grom (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> 1) Porque los que "mandan" *juegan el juego duramente.*
> 
> 2) Porque *son las REGLAS DEL MERCADO* (mira el vídeo de Rallo).
> 
> Nada que sea "nuevo" o "sorpresivo" o "la primera vez que ocurre", ciertamente.



Es la enesima vez que mencionas el video de Rallo.

En el video, Rallo dice que con los datos que hay, todo apunta a la manipulación arbitraria y extraordinaria del sistema.
Dice exactamente lo contrario de lo que tu sostienes.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (3 Feb 2021)

Me fijé que llevaba tres días cerrando en números redondos (325,00, 225,00, 90,00). Posibilidad entre un millón. Buscando más info me topé con esto. 

33% of the 30 minute price markers on GME since Thursday have ended on exact or near exact whole number prices (Ending in .00).. This is almost statistically impossible


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Joder que *se han puesto cortos en 140%*. Sin ese pequeño detalle (que siempre se le olvida a la SEC, CNMV, periodistas asustaviejas, etc.) esto no estaría pasando. *Que hablamos de acciones duplicadas*. Todo eso no está en ninguna "letra pequeña", eso son ilegalidades que acarrean muchos años de cárcel (está visto que dependiendo de quién las haga).



A ver... ten presente que por estas cosas SE VA PRESO en EE.UU. (miralo a Madoff)

Existen mil razones, causas y explicaciones por las cuales los cortos pueden figurar al 140% sin que ello signifique que hay "acciones falsas" dando vuelta.

Del mismo modo que ves un volumen de *140 millones de acciones vendidas un día en el mercado* y resulta que TODO el capital accionario de GME es de *70 millones.*

_¿Es que vendieron acciones falsas?_

Noo... simplemente *el mismo millón de acciones se compró y vendió 70 veces ese día*.

No debes confundir el "total", con las "operaciones que forman ese total" porque el dato en crudo te puede confundir.

Hoy podría haber un volumen de 400 millones en GME y eso no va a significar que "vendieron acciones falsas" sino que, unos pocos millones de acciones se vendieron y comprar un montón de veces.

En el tema de los cortos, como hay CONTRATOS y OPCIONES (de diferentes fechas), el modo en que se registran puede superar el 100% sin que eso signifique que, para una fecha dada, haya que entregar más acciones de las que existen.

Otra cosa -si quieres conversarla- es que GME concentraba un exceso de cortos, *y así han salido apaleados los que se metieron de más en el tema* (que por lo visto habrán perdido lo suyo).


----------



## INE (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Entiendes lo que acabas de decir?
> 
> Si la acción ha bajado de precio es porque *HUBO MAS VENTAS QUE COMPRAS !!*
> 
> ...



Si tú necesitas mi parcela de terreno para edificar un nuevo centro comercial y no te vendo
lo que necesitas de poco sirve que el vecino te la haya vendido tirada de precio o regalada.

¿Te suena eso que se dice en España de antes le doy fuego al piso que malvenderlo?

O lo de, si no vendo a un precio X entonces lo subo. 

Es el poder del no-mercado.


----------



## grom (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> *Mira el vídeo de Rallo !!*, está en castellano, claro, corto y completísimo.
> 
> Ahora... si no quieres leer, ni ver un vídeo, la otra opción es que inventes a tu gusto. Es un foro y cada uno hace lo que quiere.



Rallo dice lo contrario a lo que dices tu


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (3 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Están con una fake news diciendo que están prohibidos los cortos. Si empiezan con esas es que el día será negro y nubarroso.
> Con la cantidad de cortos que habrá por debajo de 400 y que tienen profit de millones ya no se podrá saber el número real que sigue teniendo el fondo.
> Como dicen algunos, el Short sq es la segunda venida del profeta. Esto ya no va de análisis racionales



No es que estén prohibidos los cortos, es que entró la SSR. Esa norma se aplica automáticamente cuando una acción baja más de 10% en una sesión y aplica a todo el día siguiente.

Básicamente la norma indica la prohibición de abrir cortos por debajo de precio actual. Es decir, si está a 100 y alguien quiere abrir cortos, deben ser mínimo a 101 (usando números claros para el ejemplo).

Hoy será un día interesante.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Y todo el tiempo que le dedicas a esta "labor humanitaria", escribiendo posts tan largos y "sesudos", no te impide trabajar?
> Se supone que tienes un negocio, ¿no?



¿No lo sabías? El trabajo de Nico es postear en burbuja. Hace 6 o 7 años ya rondaba por el hilo mítico del BTC asustando viejas. Pudo haber comprado BTC a menos de 200 y seguramente lo hizo. Hacía los mismos posts extensos y aparentemente honestos para poner en duda el potencial de BTC. 
Si Nico dice que no compres es que debes comprar. No financial advisor here.


----------



## rkodestructor (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Si, escribir en los foros.
> 
> Nahh... es que justamente no tengo que trabajar mucho (por suerte) y estos temas me encantan.



Cuánto te paga Melvin por desmoralizar a la peña?


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

grom dijo:


> En el video, Rallo dice que con los datos que hay, todo apunta a la manipulación arbitraria y extraordinaria del sistema.



Ni de lejos dice eso. Dice que sería conveniente que hubiera MAS DE UNA CAMARA COMPENSADORA para evitar que los mayoritarios (que son los que manejan la UNICA que hay) pueden apretar las tuercas cuando les conviene.

Pero lo que importa es entender el mecanismo por el cual ciertos intermediarios (Revolut, Robin Hood) en algún momento NO pueden seguir ofreciendo GME en su oferta... simplemente porque no tienen garantías suficientes para eso.

Además -y si quieres considerar el tema- es un ABSURDO que sigan reglas de hace muchos años (cuando el tema de entregar las acciones y transferir el dinero era complicado) cuando hoy eso podría ser INSTANTANEO y no haría falta ni tener garantías.

Pero como a los grandes les conviene que las haya (porque ellos tienen bolsillos profundos y los chicos no), se ocupan de seguir manteniendo el plazo de 48 horas para la entrega de las acciones, lo que es una "avivada" y un absurdo hoy día.

Lo que no dice es que haya DELITOS en el mecanismo. *Es viejo, es mañoso, le sirve a los grandes... y así es el juego* (por eso no hay que meterse, porque la mesa está desnivelada).


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Me fijé que llevaba tres días cerrando en números redondos (325,00, 225,00, 90,00). Posibilidad entre un millón. Buscando más info me topé con esto.
> 
> 33% of the 30 minute price markers on GME since Thursday have ended on exact or near exact whole number prices (Ending in .00).. This is almost statistically impossible
> 
> ...



A no ser que los shortontos estén vendiéndose entre ellas un volumen bajo para fijar precios de cierre despeñados y así asustar a los monos.
La clave es si los asustarán o no.


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Cuánto te paga Melvin por desmoralizar a la peña?



Vaya hombre !, si te "desmoraliza" un argumento es que el tuyo no debe ser muy firme... de lo contrario no te "desmoraliza" en lo más mínimo.

Además... recuerda que estamos en un foro ESPAÑOL donde, a lo sumo, se podrán comprar 1000, 2000 o 10.000 acciones si lo quieres (lo dudo mucho, creo que no llegamos ni a las 50 por lo que se ha ido comentando en el foro)... y en GME hay *70 millones de acciones !!*

Ya me dirás lo "importante" que es desmoralizar gente para el tema de GME que se mueve en EE.UU.


----------



## Lego. (3 Feb 2021)

los ahorros del pueblo llano  MIchael Jordan perdiendo pasta.. les hará llorar de pena y se rendirán.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (3 Feb 2021)

Muchos os tomáis esto de manera demasiado personal. ¡Es solo dinero!.

Siempre es mejor que haya variedad de opiniones, porque al final la bolsa como la vida en general es un cúmulo de información incompleta en la que tomar decisiones.

Que alguien que no ha entrado se regodee en los que hayan perdido es una estupidez, pero también es una estupidez enfadarse con los que mantienen que la has cagado si estas dentro.

Si sube hoy bien, si baja hoy mucho, tengo un cumpleaños así que igual compro y regalo acciones. 

Si pierdes la has cagao y si ganas al acertado, no hay más. Cada uno es responsable de lo que hace.


----------



## Piturco (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Os la han metido bien. Pero no pasa nada, como yo mismo dije al principio, te gastas más en salir por ahi a hacer el gilipollas.
> 
> Aquí al menos aprendes. Yo enmarcaria la acción y la pondria en el comedor.
> 
> ...



Pues cómprate una y deja de dar el coñazo


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Muchos os tomáis esto de manera demasiado personal. ¡Es solo dinero!.
> 
> Siempre es mejor que haya variedad de opiniones, porque al final la bolsa como la vida en general es un cúmulo de información incompleta en la que tomar decisiones.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, tienes razón, seguro que todos los que gracias a Nico no compraron Bitcoin hace 8 años y que ahora podrían ser millonarios agradecerán este tipo de comentarios con puntos de vista distintos que le ayudan a uno a ver las cosas desde una perspectiva más amplia...


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Pues cómprate una y deja de dar el coñazo




Deja esto, no vales.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Al Nico no le sigáis. Es un consejo que os doy. Lo tengo en el ignore, no sé que pone, pero no os hacéis ningún bien escuchándole.


Respecto a Robin Hood, por ejemplo, yo vi el video del propio CEO tratando de justificarse, y no parecia que fuera muy correcto lo que habia hecho, se le veia muy apurado. Eso a mi ya me lo dice todo. Puede que sea legal, pero correcto no fue, fue "una decisión muy complicada, un dia muy difícil, para proteger a los inversores".


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Al Nico no le sigáis. Es un consejo que os doy. Lo tengo en el ignore, no sé que pone, pero no os hacéis ningún bien escuchándole.
> 
> 
> Respecto a Robin Hood, por ejemplo, yo vi el video del propio CEO tratando de justificarse, y no parecia que fuera muy correcto lo que habia hecho, se le veia muy apurado. Eso a mi ya me lo dice todo. Puede que sea legal, pero correcto no fue, fue "una decisión muy complicada, un dia muy difícil, para proteger a los inversores".



Pues yo os leo a los dos y tengo que decir que vuestros argumentos coinciden bastante, por lo menos ayer lo hacían


----------



## malvado (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> A ver... ten presente que por estas cosas SE VA PRESO en EE.UU. (miralo a Madoff)
> 
> Existen mil razones, causas y explicaciones por las cuales los cortos pueden figurar al 140% sin que ello signifique que hay "acciones falsas" dando vuelta.
> 
> ...



Lo del volumen está claro. Es volumen de acciones negociadas en en cada sesión (si cada acción la empresa se compra-vende 3 veces en un día el volumen mostrará 3 x el número de acciones).

Lo digo por los posts de Reddit donde hablan de la duplicidad de acciones y un post the @schopenhauer que lo explicaba más atrás. Si esto es verdad (y tiene pinta de que lo es) habrá que ver a mucha gente desfilando por el banquillo. Esto no lo hacen 3 personas aisladas, aquí hay mucha gente en el ajo. Y a saber cuántas más habrá y qué volumen del mercado real está en la misma situación.

Con el 140% de cortos igual. Esto no se pasa por desfases y dobles anotaciones temporales. Si fuera así tendríamos (por ejemplo) un 50% del capital flotante y temporalmente habría un 52% en los libros. Si alguien se ha metido en 140% es porque se sabía a lo que iba y cómo hacerlo (con muchos cómplices por el camino).


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Y nos linkas el blog del susodicho. Hay que ser borrego. Ni me lo pienso leer. Lo que sí hice fue leer en directo los comentarios de cientos de retrasados afirmando por igual la negativa.
> El primer día de bloqueo solo podían vender. El segundo día les dejaban comprar un solo share. Esta semana hasta 100 shares. Todo restricciones a la compra. Pero espera, que ayer Revolut lo mismo para toda Europa. Nada de comprar, solo ventas. Y espera, espera... En Ibercaja más de lo mismo. Restricciones de compra. Y seguramente hay más. Lo desconozco y me parece suficiente con esa info para poder valorarlo.





[IΞI] dijo:


> Pues yo os leo a los dos y tengo que decir que vuestros argumentos coinciden bastante, por lo menos ayer lo hacían




Cito arriba al sentido común. Si te parece que es correcto limitar la compra, y no solo desde Robin Hood pero también desde otras plataformas, tú me dirás.

Yo he dicho que todo está dentro de lo previsible, que no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol, NO que sea correcto y esté bien. Esto es la Bolsa. La Banca hace y deshace como le sale la polla. Nassim Taleb se salió de todo eso, no le gustaba nada el ambiente.


----------



## Neo_86 (3 Feb 2021)

Solo con esto ya me vale que no ha sido juego limpio y algo hay...

Por supuesto no me olvido de lo de bloquear compras, parar cotizaciones y demas trapalas dignas de unas ferias de gitanos...


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Solo con esto ya me vale que no ha sido juego limpio y algo hay...
> 
> Por supuesto no me olvido de lo de bloquear compras, parar cotizaciones y demas trapalas dignas de unas ferias de gitanos...




Lo de Feria de Gitanos me ha gustado. Pero ojo, desde la Banca y me temo que también desde Reddit. En ese subforo han habido tiburones pagando por kilo de meme y CM. Estoy seguro.



Ese mundo es una puta jungla sin principios ni ética. Cuesta aceptarlo, realmente aceptarlo, pero así es.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Efectivamente, tienes razón, seguro que todos los que gracias a Nico no compraron Bitcoin hace 8 años y que ahora podrían ser millonarios agradecerán este tipo de comentarios con puntos de vista distintos que le ayudan a uno a ver las cosas desde una perspectiva más amplia...



Si no compraron o si compraron fue decisión suya. No podemos aceptar ese tipo de excusas y "represalias" en el tema de inversiones, el rollo de presión de social o de grupo aquí no tiene espacio.

PD: Hoy subidon.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Mark Cuban, inversor y propietario de los Dallas Mavericks:

I know you are going to hate to hear this, but the lower it goes, the more powerful WSB can be stepping up to buy the stock again.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Pues yo os leo a los dos y tengo que decir que vuestros argumentos coinciden bastante, por lo menos ayer lo hacían



Al OYeah lo tengo en el ignore. He abierto una ventana con la sesión deslogada sólo para ver a quién estabas citando.


----------



## malvado (3 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Muchos os tomáis esto de manera demasiado personal. ¡Es solo dinero!.
> 
> Siempre es mejor que haya variedad de opiniones, porque al final la bolsa como la vida en general es un cúmulo de información incompleta en la que tomar decisiones.
> 
> ...



Si fuera sólo dinero no estaríamos donde estamos, ni habría una ola de retardeds a los que no les importa perderlo. 

Esto es personal. Lo ha sido desde el principio. Por eso hay que HOLD!


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Si no compraron o si compraron fue decisión suya. No podemos aceptar ese tipo de excusas y "represalias" en el tema de inversiones, el rollo de presión de social o de grupo aquí no tiene espacio.
> 
> PD: Hoy subidon.




Totalmente de acuerdo, yo no entré, me olia mal. Pero la realidad es la que es, hay mucho descerebrado que se mueve por memes. Y lo saben.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Al OYeah lo tengo en el ignore. He abierto una ventana con la sesión deslogada sólo para ver a quien estabas citando.



Pues para los que no controlamos tanto es enriquecedor veros debatir y enfrentar datos y argumentos


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

GME subiendo rápido

Edit:

se queda en amago

pero parece que va a abrir al alza


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Ya he pillado mis gramitos....


----------



## Indignado (3 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Mark Cuban, inversor y propietario de los Dallas Mavericks:
> 
> I know you are going to hate to hear this, but the lower it goes, the more powerful WSB can be stepping up to buy the stock again.



Es que lo ideal más que el HODL es intentar acapar acciones vendiendo caro y comprando barato (suena fácil pero no lo es tanto) , hay que buscar estrangular al enemigo el mercado


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Alguien puso el video de una mujer que también me pareció honesta, solo que muy plasta, no pude verlo, corté al minuto. Una sudamericana.

Esa mujer decia que el 95% de los Traders palman pasta. ¿No os hace pensar eso? ¿Cómo es posible ese grado de "fracaso"?

Simplemente, porque como los casinos, está todo amañado. Dudo que los casinos tengan ese record. Hay unas reglas que si sabes de esto puedes aplicarlas pero todo lo que vas a ver es que la Banca siempre gana.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Respecto a Robin Hood, por ejemplo, yo vi el video del propio CEO tratando de justificarse, y no parecia que fuera muy correcto lo que habia hecho, se le veia muy apurado. Eso a mi ya me lo dice todo. Puede que sea legal, pero correcto no fue, fue "una decisión muy complicada, un dia muy difícil, para proteger a los inversores".



Estaba apurado porque han hecho un ridículo espantoso, ya que han demostrado que mucho usuario, mucho usuario... Pero tenían una capacidad ridícula para cubrirlos. No han podido dar el servicio que pretenden dar, por mucho, pero mucho.


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Estaba apurado porque han hecho un ridículo espantoso, ya que han demostrado que mucho usuario, mucho usuario... Pero tenían una capacidad ridícula para cubrirlos. No han podido dar el servicio que pretenden dar, por mucho, pero mucho.



Cuando vendían a sus usuarios reventando sus stoploss mucho jojojo jijiji
Ahora buambulancia. Que se jodan y desaparezcan


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Estaba apurado porque han hecho un ridículo espantoso, ya que han demostrado que mucho usuario, mucho usuario... Pero tenían una capacidad ridícula para cubrirlos. No han podido dar el servicio que pretenden dar, por mucho, pero mucho.




NO! Se le preguntó si es que se habian quedado sin fondos y dijo que ese no era el problema. Dijo que lo hizo para proteger a los inversores y porque habló con la SEC.

Hay muchos videos de esos dias poniéndole en serios apuros.


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Feb 2021)

@Nico ya que te gusta plantear escenarios hipóteticos, imagina lo siguiente.

Melvin está prácticamente ahogado y manipulando el mercado brutalmente para bajar los precios, pero ningún retards vende y no pueden cerrar cortos. Los fondos que están en largo venden despacito para aprovechar la burbuja

Ahora yo, en esa hipótetica situación, me pongo a hacer day trading con GME, vendiendo arriba para comprar aún más acciones cuando hay un buen dip, con mucho éxito (pongamos que todos los días incremento mi cartera un 10-25% de media).

Estoy vendiendo en el momento más alto (hay otras acciones en el mercado a ese precio) y comprando cada vez más en el más bajo (retirando más acciones del mercado).

¿Se te ocurre alguna forma en que este comportamiento pudiera beneficiar a Melvin?

*Edito:* He citado a Nico porque le gusta el debate, pero obviamente cualquier opinión es bienvenida.


----------



## Leunam (3 Feb 2021)

Pregunta de ape retard, ¿qué son y quien participa en los after y before hours?

Si se ha explicado antes, mi condición de retard me disculpará ante el oráculo...


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Pregunta de ape retard, ¿qué son y quien participa en los after y before hours?
> 
> Si se ha explicado antes, mi condición de retard me disculpará ante el oráculo...



Los fondos
Los retrasados no entramos ahí


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (3 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Si fuera sólo dinero no estaríamos donde estamos, ni habría una ola de retardeds a los que no les importa perderlo.
> 
> Esto es personal. Lo ha sido desde el principio. Por eso hay que HOLD!



Oye, que yo entre para salir en 30000$, imagina si estoy dispuesto a holdear. Hey que apoyar a los que aguantan (incluso comprar más).

Pero reconozco que aunque quiera darle el palo a los HF, personal para mí no es. Mezclar lo personal con el dinero no suele acabar bien.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Acabo de comer y nos vemos...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> NO! Se le preguntó si es que se habian quedado sin fondos y dijo que ese no era el problema. Dijo que lo hizo para proteger a los inversores y porque habló con la SEC.



Mintió. Había tanta volatilidad en la acción que no podían cubrirse. Creo que Marc Cuban lo explica en una de las preguntas que le hicieron en reddit.


----------



## grom (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Ni de lejos dice eso. Dice que sería conveniente que hubiera MAS DE UNA CAMARA COMPENSADORA para evitar que los mayoritarios (que son los que manejan la UNICA que hay) pueden apretar las tuercas cuando les conviene.
> 
> Pero lo que importa es entender el mecanismo por el cual ciertos intermediarios (Revolut, Robin Hood) en algún momento NO pueden seguir ofreciendo GME en su oferta... simplemente porque no tienen garantías suficientes para eso.
> 
> ...



Literalmente:
"No tenemos toda la información que necesitaríamos para emitir un juicio definitivo pero desde luego hay sospechas, como poco razonables, de que ha habido manipulación de mercado a traves de la camara de compensacion"

Eso es EXACTAMENTE LO CONTRARIO a tu posicion de "no pasa nada, circulen"

Que no digo que tengas tu razon, o Rallo, o Jordan Belfort.
Lo que digo, es que dejes de citarlo como si te diera la razón. O no has entendido el video, o lo malinterpretas intencionadamente.
En cualquier caso quedas mal.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Aquí el Lobo de Wall Street dando el mismo consejo que el gordo aquél que trabajó en hedge funds, coger la pasta que ya habeís ganado, no tratéis de ir a por el partido porque estos tipos son mafiosos serios y antes incluso de que actúe la ley ya habrán tapado esa "ineficiencia" del sistema.

Me ha encantando escuchar esas frases, porque así es como yo lo veo. Un sistema perfectamente engrasado y eficiente para forrarse a costa de otros. Esto ha sido una "ineficiencia" pero ya ha sido corregida. No volverá a pasar.





(Es muy buen video, explica que Robin Hood tenia muchas otras opciones antes que cerrar completamente el trading, y que tendrá que dar explicaciones.

Pero eso a la Banca se la suda, le pagarán un retiro dorado al niño y a otra cosa.)


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Mintió. Había tanta volatilidad en la acción que no podían cubrirse. Creo que Marc Cuban lo explica en una de las preguntas que le hicieron en reddit.




No estás viendo los videos. Ese presentador de la CNN ha trabajado en finanzas y le pregunta que si todo es según la ley porque se ha abierto una investigación. Solo se abren investigaciones cuando se ven claras irregularidades. El chaval no contesta a eso.


----------



## Labibi (3 Feb 2021)

GME a 110 ahora mismo en el premarket... a ver qué pasa hoy. Preveo una caída hasta los $40.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Labibi dijo:


> GME a 110 ahora mismo en el premarket... a ver qué pasa hoy. Preveo una caída hasta los $40.



Dios te oiga. Plátanos baratos... Hummmm


----------



## Neo_86 (3 Feb 2021)

Hoy más que nunca, HOLD


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

Me gustaría equivocarme pero está pre huele a caza de gacelas 
Hoy o cierra por encima de 150 o se da el batacazo final


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Lo que si es cierto es que este es un caso perfecto para estudiar lo que es la Bolsa, la Banca de Inversión, las nuevas tecnologías, manipulación de masas, redes sociales y su poder, etc...

Un curso acelerado gratis de los entresijos del sistema. Una vez conoces esto, yo creo que ya conoces más o menos de qué va todo Wall Street.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

+ 30% todavía hay posibilidades de primeras lágrimas de los paper hands

que por lo menos no necesitarán pañuelos


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Me gustaría equivocarme pero está pre huele a caza de gacelas
> Hoy o cierra por encima de 150 o se da el batacazo final



Tal como va el tema son capaces de ir haciendo rebotes alargandolo todo lo posible mientras los apes van soltando el dinero


----------



## malvado (3 Feb 2021)

Abre en 2 minutos

edito: y empezarán a ejecutarse todas las órdenes del premarket


----------



## chocolate (3 Feb 2021)

Din! Din!


----------



## ACICUETANO (3 Feb 2021)

vamos allá!!!


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

¿Porqué tenéis siempre que ser tan básicos? ¿Tan digitales, de blanco y negro, unos y ceros, sin grises, sin más posibilidades?

Yo no he dicho que TODO sea marketing y manipulación colectiva. Digo que posiblemente hubiera de eso también, y puede que empezara así. Y también mala hostia de resentidos desde el 2008. Y el cheque del Gobierno. Y el Covid que os tiene a todos aburridos. Y etc...

Yo solo he dicho que me apuesto dinero a que han habido CM pagados haciendo memes en ese subreddit.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Al contrario. La clave es el tiempo. Más que el precio. Estamos ante algo muy nuevo. Casi un experimento. El planteamiento es absurdo desde una perspectiva clásica de inversión. Si, es una gilipollez. Pero... 

Qué puede suceder si millones de personas comparten y mantienen su decisión de inversion aunque sea contraituitiva? 

Millones de personas decididas a perder una pequeña parte de su inversión? 

De lo que estoy seguro es que no hay algoritmo que haya tenido en cuenta las posibles implicaciones derivadas de los mismo, si se mantiene. 

Yo he entrado para poder decir alguna vez que yo estuve aquí. Igual acaba en nada. Pero debo reconocer que la curiosidad me puede...


----------



## ACICUETANO (3 Feb 2021)

¿ se esta pudiendo comprar sin problemas? ahora mismo no puedo comprobarlo. Al menos la contización no está parada


----------



## fran1488 (3 Feb 2021)

Cartagena de las Indias, El milagro de Empel, Krasny Bor, allí nuestros antepasados se jugaron la vida, HOLD era la orden, victoria o muerte. Aguantar en esa situación era algo irracional, nadie daba un duro por ellos, pero era mejor perder la vida que la honra, y al final impusieron su voluntad. 

Aquí nos estamos jugando unos papelitos de colores, hay que mantener la disciplina y aguantar todo lo que nos echen, o el día de mañana cuando haya que jugarse la vida ¿qué va a pasar? ¿desbandada general? ¿así queremos ser recordados esta generación de españoles? Si esto se viene a bajo, que no sea porque a nosotros nos han temblado las manos.


----------



## Playero (3 Feb 2021)

No puedo estar pendiente de esto todo el tiempo. Voy a poner la orden de venta en 2008$.
Mejor en 1984 $.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Mi apuesta sigue siendo que hoy en torno a 50$, la duda es si como ponía otro compi es (si pasa) pillar otras 9 o no


----------



## Piturco (3 Feb 2021)

Otra vez una paradíta técnica... a saber que están pergeñando


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Lo que puede suceder con todas y cada una de las inversiones que en el tiempo han sido. 
Hablas con tipo que metió pasta en Terra y que en 2012 pensó que se había perdido el subidón de Bitcoin.
Un auténtico lince, vamos. 
Pero nunca me pareció tan divertido como ahora.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Mírate el video del Lobo de Wall Street que he colgado. Ahí está todo.

La verdad es que tengo buen olfato para estas cosas. Deberia dedicarme a ello. He llegado a sus mismas conclusiones sin tener el Jueves ni puta idea de nada.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

No pueden deshacer nada aunque caiga a 0 porque no hay casi nadie vendiendo.


----------



## Blas de Lefazo (3 Feb 2021)

Hola majos.
Prefacio: me encanta la visión y misión de este movimiento, estoy siguiendo al minuto, hasta le dije a mi mujer "qué gran momento estamos viviendo". Y por estar en un momento muy intenso financieramente en mi familia (por no querer pedir créditos bancarios en las mejoras de mi casa) no estoy con riñón para comprar acciones. Así que toros desde la barrera pero animándonos y apoyando.

Dicho esto, es de agradecer que haya distintas opiniones, partiendo del respeto y los datos de que se disponen, tales como los de Nico. En esta línea, me gustaría comentar que el comportamiento de los gráficos y de los Pacoholders se parece dramáticamente al de una burbuja:

- Crecimiento rápido
- Bill trap + Bear Trap
- Caída súbita
- Propietarios retarded de las acciones: "antes lo quemo que venderlo"




El objetivo de los retardeds no es otro que desplumar a algún que otro Hedge Fund, y es un acto poético y justo de venganza. Pero si enfriamos el discurso, GameStop presenta un modelo de negocio con un futuro en entredicho. Vamos, que ninguno de nosotros alquila videojuegos... 

Un burbujarra, si esto tratara de pisos, diría que GameStop vale lo que dos latunes. Digo entonces, según mi punto de vista, GameStop está muerta a no ser que se saquen una reinvención cojonuda de la manga. Entiendo que el retarded medio da el dinero por perdido, todo por poder hundir y sacar las vergüenzas del 1%, pero ¿no es cierto que sería más productivo darles en un lugar que les duela de verdad? Entonces, ¿porque se dice que la inversión en plata, p.ej., es una distracción?

Gracias de antemano por vuestras respuestas,
Blas


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo que puede suceder con todas y cada una de las inversiones que en el tiempo han sido.
> Hablas con tipo que metió pasta en Terra y que en 2012 pensó que se había perdido el subidón de Bitcoin.
> Un auténtico lince, vamos.
> Pero nunca me pareció tan divertido como ahora.



No jodas, *¿Nico metió pasta en TERRA?*

¡¡Jojojojojojo!! No hay más preguntas, señoría.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

De momento la decisión de no meterme está ya rentando. Porque no jugar también es jugar.

Como dice el Lobo, o Taleb, el momento ya pasó, el squeeze ya pasó, ahora vais a palmar pasta todos y apenas les va a afectar a los fondos. La hostia se les dió el Jueves pasado. No les vais a poder dar otra, tranquilo.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Feb 2021)

Querrá decir que ayer lo "hacían para proteger el dinero de sus clientes" y hoy ya no les importa ni los clientes ni su dinero...

Es lo que tienen las excusas, que o las mantienes siempre para los mismos supuestos o se te ve el plumero.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

MODS KEEP THIS UP! listen up you apes :

Short restrictions from today: ftp://ftp.nyxdata.com/NYSEGroupSSRC...02102/NYSEGroupSSRCircuitBreakers20210201.xls
Ladder attacks (temporary?) stopped: (GME) Latest Pre Market Trades
*86% buyers, 14% sellers according to T212*
*Fidelity buy/sell ratio 3:1*
Stock Research - Fidelity
*Massive cumulative Fails to Deliver of shares: *
*They had till yesterday EOD to cover the positions from the options expiring last friday @325. If they did not buy, they are forced into auto buying today*
Lots of money transfers clearing today
Paper hands have been shaken out, especially around 100 usd stop limits
800 calls bought for ~22Million
Restrictions (partially) lifted at RobinHood, Tradeup, Revolut
S3 stating this is costing Hedgefunds even more than it is costing us AND it can be the possible start of the SECOND SQUEEZE if we buy in: S3 Partners | News
short interest still rediculous ~120%
*Why all the FUD, short ladder attacks, fake silver squeeze etc. if they are not in danger?*
Short positions cost 50% interest new positions vary between 16%-20%

IT IS FAR FROM OVER, GET READY FOR THE SECOND SQUEEZE


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Feb 2021)

Blas de Lefazo dijo:


> Hola majos.
> Prefacio: me encanta la visión y misión de este movimiento, estoy siguiendo al minuto, hasta le dije a mi mujer "qué gran momento estamos viviendo". Y por estar en un momento muy intenso financieramente en mi familia (por no querer pedir créditos bancarios en las mejoras de mi casa) no estoy con riñón para comprar acciones. Así que toros desde la barrera pero animándonos y apoyando.
> 
> Dicho esto, es de agradecer que haya distintas opiniones, partiendo del respeto y los datos de que se disponen, tales como los de Nico. En esta línea, me gustaría comentar que el comportamiento de los gráficos y de los Pacoholders se parece dramáticamente al de una burbuja:
> ...



Porque se pensaban en cargarse el sistema con humo... Lo veían tan cerca, tan al alcance de la mano que estaban viviendo en una ilusión.

Tumbar al sistema no es fácil, no se consigue con una empresa con unos fundamentales horribles. Tumbar el sistema lleva tiempo y con l la plata si se puede conseguir


----------



## chocolate (3 Feb 2021)

Atención que baja!

*87,85*-2,15 (-2,39 %)
A partir del 10:10AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Tengo órdenes de compra a 46, a ver si cae la breva y baja hasta ese precio.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> No jodas, *¿Nico metió pasta en TERRA?*
> 
> ¡¡Jojojojojojo!! No hay más preguntas, señoría.



No! fui yo! 

Un chimpancé que, por suerte, metió la décima parte de lo que metió mi advisor. 

El es el puto King Kong! El rey de los monos! 

Cada vez le tengo más respeto.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Porque se pensaban en cargarse el sistema con humo... Lo veían tan cerca, tan al alcance de la mano que estaban viviendo en una ilusión.
> 
> Tumbar al sistema no es fácil, no se consigue con una empresa con unos fundamentales horribles. Tumbar el sistema lleva tiempo y con l la plata si se puede conseguir




Si pensáis que podeis ir a por la plata y tumbar el sistema es que no habéis aprendido nada de nada.

No metáis mucho dinero. Lo que os sobre.


----------



## Leunam (3 Feb 2021)

No decaigáis apes, voy a poner mi orden de venta de 69420$, recordad que visteis cosas que no creeríais. Naves de ataque en llamas más allá de Orión. Rayos-C brillar en la oscuridad cerca de la Puerta de Tannhäuser. Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo, como lágrimas en la lluvia. Hora de morir.


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Si pensáis que podeis ir a por la plata y tumbar el sistema es que no habéis aprendido nada de nada.
> 
> No metáis mucho dinero. Lo que os sobre.



Cuando quieran tumbarlo podrán ir por ahí. Nunca promovido desde un foro como es lógico. 
Si algún actor como China, decide cierto día que es el momento de que su moneda pase a dominar el mundo puede usar esta táctica. Millones de chinos exigiendo la plata de sus contratos haría al precio ir a la luna.
Las reservas de plata y oro de US están vacías. Sí la plata o el oro demuestran la farsa que es el dólar se acabó el juego.
El pequeño inversor lo único que puede hacer es surfear entre los ataques entre superpotencias.


----------



## jorlau (3 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Atención que baja!
> 
> *87,85*-2,15 (-2,39 %)
> A partir del 10:10AM EST. Mercado abierto.



He pillado una más a 85

HOLD


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (3 Feb 2021)

¿En serio hubo gente que no se salio cuando estaba a 200?

Hay verdaderos idiotas que se han creido lo de la lucha contra el sistema. USA cada dia esta peor.


----------



## Labibi (3 Feb 2021)

Por el momento se va manteniendo entorno a 90, y me parece raro. Estos dos días atrás a estas alturas desde la apertura del mercado ya habría bajado unos 10-20$, supongo que aún es el principio de la caída.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Si pensáis que podeis ir a por la plata y tumbar el sistema es que no habéis aprendido nada de nada.
> 
> No metáis mucho dinero. Lo que os sobre.



El que no lo has entendido eres tú.

El sistema se cae por si mismo poco a poco. Comprar plata y metales preciosos te protege.

La caída del sistema es muy lenta pero luego todo se va acelerando y llega un momento en donde irá muy rápido. Será provocada por la retirada en masa de metales preciosos por la gente. En ese momento vendere todos lo que he acumulado hasta ahora y me comprare acciones que estarán por los suelos


----------



## mordoriana (3 Feb 2021)

Pero, justo era una apuesta de pérdida asegurada. 
Siempre han dicho claro que vas a perder. 

El juego es a cuánto pueden hacer caer un fondo tramposo. Y piden que entres con lo que puedas perder.
Saben que no van a ganar nada. Siempre han apostado dinero dado por perdido. Son retarded por algo.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2021)

George A dijo:


> Que conste que soy un retard sin holdear pero que me estoy tragando esto en plan minuto y resultado lo que me convierte en retard disminuido, pero ¿no se supone que por estar en modo pescar shortina tienen que pagar una comisión de mantenimiento por mantener esa posición anglo short como un Deses de la vida, que paga comisión por su retraso?
> 
> Como muchos estoy tomando un curso acelerado de bolsa con esto, pero es lo que he entendido, que hay que pagar por shortear, por lo que no está tan claro que se puedan tirar más de un mes shorteando hasta ese tercer viernes de Marzo. ¿No es así?



Tengo como 10 páginas por leer así que probablemente te hayan contestado ya. 

Pero no, ni los fondos ni el inversor Paco tienen que pagar comisión "de mantenimiento" alguna por ponerse cortos. Lo que sí ocurre es que, según pasan los días, el que les prestó las acciones les pide un dinero en garantía/depósito/fianza, llámalo como quieras, que se les devuelve al acabar la operación.

Esas garantías no son las mismas para Paco que para un HF reconocido como Melvin, pero por otro lado, el que pide las garantías (que realmente no sé quién es en este caso) tampoco será subnormal, y les estará pidiendo unas garantías mucho mayores de lo habitual porque ve que igual se queda sin sus acciones. Y los grandes fondos, lo que hacen habitualmente es pedir el dinero prestado y pagar unos intereses porque suelen ser operaciones "seguras". Pero al igual que antes,habría que ver quién le presta dinero y a qué intereses visto el revuelo montado... 

En resumen, pedir prestadas acciones y dinero para el colateral les suele salir muy rentable a la hora de ponerse cortos, y por eso son tan frecuentes este tipo de operaciones; si incluso se atrevieron con VW. Ahora bien, en esta ocasión, y cómo ya he dicho, la broma les va a salir carísima.

Personalmente no creo que sea como para quebrar per se, aunque no descartaría que la dejaran quebrar aposta porque entre el dineroy los favores que van a deber creo que les compensará más crear una nueva firma.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Ahora sì que parece que ha bajado mucho el volumen negociado no?

Al principio subía a toda ostia y ahora casi parado...


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2021)

el cualquiera del entorno dijo:


> La cosa está así
> 
> Los retrasados habéis perdido pasta
> 
> ...



Las 2 primeras las suscribo. Ahora bien, 
¿podrías explicarme de qué manera Melvin va a ganar pasta? Me muero de ganas de leer tu razonamiento


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Parece que se está dejando de vender 

Viene subidita?


----------



## LUIS MARIN (3 Feb 2021)

Despierta. La plata es un mercado de casi 2 billones de euros. Hacen falta muchos millones de holders. No distraigas


----------



## Rompehuevos (3 Feb 2021)

parece que se van a ganar la batalla del meme


----------



## jorlau (3 Feb 2021)

GME ha anunciado que han contratado a un tal Matt Francis con ingeniero jefe de tecnología con amplia experiencia en e-comerce y que viene de Amazon.

Parece que quieren reorientar el negocio con todo este asunto

HOLD


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Un 10% era una estimación cuando empezaban los bloqueos de RH y demás. Desde entonces se ha empezado a comprar en todo el mundo, valga este hilo de ejemplo.
> 
> Imposible saber lo que ha pasado, pero creo que podría ser bastante más.



Pero también habrá mucho paperhands del grupo de WSB que habrá vendido teniendo en la mano una ganancia nunca vista. Y esos que habían comprado a 20-25$, no tenían ni 1 ni 10 acciones.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Visa Signals Further Crypto Ambitions With API Pilot for Bank Customers to Buy Bitcoin - CoinDesk


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

Después de ver algunos post en rojo entiendo a la perfección el término loss porn
Algunas perdidas son tan obscenas que me he puesto cachondo.


----------



## Leunam (3 Feb 2021)

La metáfora (o no) habitual que lo resume en que se necesitan 3 metales...


----------



## malvado (3 Feb 2021)

AsdrubalBarca dijo:


> ¿En serio hubo gente que no se salio cuando estaba a 200?
> 
> Hay verdaderos idiotas que se han creido lo de la lucha contra el sistema. USA cada dia esta peor.



Y tan en serio. Esto no va de ganar dinero.


----------



## Ricardiano (3 Feb 2021)

Blas de Lefazo dijo:


> El objetivo de los retardeds no es otro que desplumar a algún que otro Hedge Fund, y es un acto poético y justo de venganza. Pero si enfriamos el discurso, GameStop presenta un modelo de negocio con un futuro en entredicho. Vamos, que ninguno de nosotros alquila videojuegos...
> 
> Un burbujarra, si esto tratara de pisos, diría que GameStop vale lo que dos latunes. Digo entonces, según mi punto de vista, GameStop está muerta a no ser que se saquen una reinvención cojonuda de la manga. Entiendo que el retarded medio da el dinero por perdido, todo por poder hundir y sacar las vergüenzas del 1%, pero ¿no es cierto que sería más productivo darles en un lugar que les duela de verdad? Entonces, ¿porque se dice que la inversión en plata, p.ej., es una distracción?
> 
> ...



Perdón pero creo que andas un pelín desencaminado. 

La gente que se mete al principio en GameStop es precisamente porque ven que es una empresa castigada en bolsa hasta el punto de estar MUY infravalorada. No necesita ninguna reinvención ya que su negocio sigue funcionando. Tendrá que evolucionar, como cualquier negocio pero es que ya lo estaba haciendo. 

El tema de los cortos, es posterior. Una forma de atacar a los HF que se han apalancado contra GameStop adquiriendo una vulnerabilidad tremenda. Como se ha visto. 

Aquí tienes un análisis de esa empresa que según tú va a desaparecer:

¿Qué ha pasado con GameStop?: la historia real, contada por el español que mejor la conoce

Para vagos: 

- Tiene flujo de caja positivo
- 60 millones de gamers con tarjeta de fidelización
- Solo el 43% de sus ingresos están directamente relacionados con el alquiler de videojuegos.
- Tienen mucho margen para crecer en ecommerce ( y además ha entrado, antes de esto, Ryan Cohen en el accionariado un auténtico gurú de internet con el 16%)

Hablan de un valor de 40-50$ por acción.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Parece que se está dejando de vender
> 
> Viene subidita?


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Feb 2021)

Pues es que exactamente funciona así, en un colapso vas con unas pocas monedillas y te compras todo lo que quieres. Revisa todos los fenómenos de colapso que ha habido en la historia de la humanidad y verás que ha sido así. Otra cosa es que aumente la criminalidad, que aumentará, pero quién tiene dinero fuerte se podrá comprar lo quiere quiera, incluso su propia seguridad


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Feb 2021)

AsdrubalBarca dijo:


> ¿En serio hubo gente que no se salio cuando estaba a 200?
> 
> Hay verdaderos idiotas que se han creido lo de la lucha contra el sistema. USA cada dia esta peor.



Y a casi 500.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

AsdrubalBarca dijo:


> ¿En serio hubo gente que no se salio cuando estaba a 200?
> 
> Hay verdaderos idiotas que se han creido lo de la lucha contra el sistema. USA cada dia esta peor.



No has entendido de que va la vaina.

El otro día un forero escribió una frase para enmarcar, disculpas porque no recuerdo quien fué. Venía a decir que si aceptamos tipos de interés negativos por qué no vamos a aceptar la inversión en loles.

Es más profundo de lo que parece. Y quién no lo vea, está ciego.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Entiendes lo que acabas de decir?
> 
> Si la acción ha bajado de precio es porque *HUBO MAS VENTAS QUE COMPRAS !!*
> 
> ...



Hombre, Nico, lo que dice el otro usuario es una chorrada porque a Melvin aún no le interesa comprar a cualquier precio. Para eso aún hay tiempo.

Ahora, creo que tú sabes tan bien como yo que a Melvin le interesa tirar la acción no sólo por comprar más barato, sino porque es una forma de desmoralizar al adversario. Por mucho me que haya, al final es gente que sea más o menos humilde, no está acostumbrada a tener la cabeza fría y hoy dicen una cosa y mañana hacen la contraria.

Y lo que dices de que hay más ventas que compras, quizá sea por la triquiñuela de poner todo tipo de trabas a su compra.


----------



## Indignado (3 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Parece que se está dejando de vender
> 
> Viene subidita?



Poco volumen (ahora mismo a 18.391.812) suele implicar lateralidad


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Poco volumen (ahora mismo a 18.391.812) suele implicar lateralidad



En condiciones normales sí


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Feb 2021)

Partíamos de la hipótesis de que me sale perfecto. Todos los días vendo alto y compro más en bajo. ¿Es posible que esté beneficiando al fondo sin darme cuenta?


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (3 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Y a casi 500.



A 300 y algo me salí yo, tenia la primera venta condicionada a 400 y luego cuando vi que aquello olia a desastre me sali con todas menos un par, que vendí a dos..


Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No has entendido de que va la vaina.
> 
> El otro día un forero escribió una frase para enmarcar, disculpas porque no recuerdo quien fué. Venía a decir que si aceptamos tipos de interés negativos por qué no vamos a aceptar la inversión en loles.
> 
> Es más profundo de lo que parece. Y quién no lo vea, está ciego.



No, si yo lo entiendo, pero lo entiendo mejor con 1.500$ dolares más que con 2.000$ menos.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> El que no lo has entendido eres tú.
> 
> El sistema se cae por si mismo poco a poco. Comprar plata y metales preciosos te protege.
> 
> La caída del sistema es muy lenta pero luego todo se va acelerando y llega un momento en donde irá muy rápido. Será provocada por la retirada en masa de metales preciosos por la gente. En ese momento vendere todos lo que he acumulado hasta ahora y me comprare acciones que estarán por los suelos




Un plan sin fisuras, dí que si.

Parecido a aquél que decia que cuando todo le mundo estuviera en paro seria el momento de comprar pisito.


Yo no sé de donde salís.


----------



## Snowball (3 Feb 2021)

> _GameStop today announced that it has appointed Matt Francis to the *newly-created role of Chief Technology Officer. *Mr. Francis has a start date of February 15, 2021.
> Mr. Francis brings more than two decades of experience in e-commerce and consumer technology to GameStop. *Most recently, he was an Engineering Leader at Amazon Web Services.* He previously held senior-level technology roles at companies such as QVC and Zulily. At GameStop, Mr. Francis will be responsible for overseeing e-commerce and technology functions._



_Additionally, GME's pop could be related to news that online brokerage app *Robinhood said on Wednesday it would allow buying of fractional shares *in GameStop Corp and AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc._


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

AsdrubalBarca dijo:


> A 300 y algo me salí yo, tenia la primera venta condicionada a 400 y luego cuando vi que aquello olia a desastre me sali con todas menos un par, que vendí a dos..
> 
> No, si yo lo entiendo, pero lo entiendo mejor con 1.500$ dolares más que con 2.000$ menos.



Y seguramente nunca habrás comprado lotería, ni nunca el banco te ha metido ninguna cláusula chunga, ni has sobrepagado nunca un producto o un servicio.... 

Si eres tan listo y vienes a divertirte con los monos, al menos estírate un poco y lanzanos algún plátano. Lo recogeremos con mucho gusto. Al menos yo.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras, dí que si.
> 
> Parecido a aquél que decia que cuando todo le mundo estuviera en paro seria el momento de comprar pisito.
> 
> ...



Salimos de realidad. El que no se de donde sales eres tú...

A ver, te voy a ayudar un poco... Que crees que puedes hacer si te plantas en Venezuela con una onza de oro en tu bolsillo.

A parte de vivir con inseguridad, a que te puedes comprar lo que te salga de los huevos tirado de precio?? Incluso compras las almas de todos los muertos de hambre que ha creado el régimen y todo esto gracias a tener un plan sin fisuras de invertir en algo valioso


----------



## Registrador (3 Feb 2021)

Hombre el dato definitivo para ver como va a terminar la cosa es cuantos cortos quedan abiertos, a que precio pidieron prestadas las acciones y cuando tienen que devolverlas, sin saber eso, es imposible ver el final de esto.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2021)

¿Tensiones sociales dices? ¿En una sociedad que permanece impasible ante la derroición de sus costumbres, la invasión demográfica o la corrupción generalizada con miles de millones gastados en chiringuitos de apesebrados y con una parte importante de la sociedad aún pidiendo más impuestos para "hezcuelas y ospitales"? ¿La misma sociedad que ha puesto de presidente al que amañó las primarias de su partido? ¿La misma sociedad que parece que va a poner de presidente de la Generalitat al 2°máximo responsable de 110.000 muertes.

No sé Rick. Si mañana nos dicen que quitan el dinero del banco de todos los ciudadanos para pagar nóminas, tendrías a la mitad aplaudiendo y a la otra enfurecida... En las redes sociales.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Salimos de realidad. El que no se de donde sales eres tú...
> 
> A ver, te voy a ayudar un poco... Que crees que puedes hacer si te plantas en Venezuela con una onza de oro en tu bolsillo.
> 
> A parte de vivir con inseguridad, a que te puedes comprar lo que te salga de los huevos tirado de precio?? Incluso compras las almas de todos los muertos de hambre que ha creado el régimen y todo esto gracias a tener un plan sin fisuras de invertir en algo valioso




No sé si sabes que la plata no se come. Si crees que en momentos así un metal precioso te va a salvar, es que vives muy desligado de la realidad.

Para vender esa plata tendrás que dar con quien quiera y pueda comprártela. Buena suerte en Venezuela con eso.

Y no sigas, no quiero desviar el hilo a tonterias. Abre un hilo sobre como tumbar al sistema especulando con la plata.


----------



## NPDO (3 Feb 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Hombre el dato definitivo para ver como va a terminar la cosa es cuantos cortos quedan abiertos, a que precio pidieron prestadas las acciones y cuando tienen que devolverlas, sin saber eso, es imposible ver el final de esto.




Poneos en el lugar del fondo.

Los primeros días de subida repentina no te queda más cojones que comprar a precios desorbitados porque no puedes incumplir el contrato que vence ese día o a los dos días. Consigues salvar los muebles aunque pierdas la mitad de tus fondos.

Luego hablas con Citadel que es el padre de Melvin (Melvin gestionaba 8.000M pues Citadel 80.000M) Citadel pide ayuda al resto de fondos y todos se coordinan para que solo los inversores institucionales puedan comprar acciones (Prohibes la compra en los brokers paco de mierda) los fondos compran y venden a la baja y la acción se empieza a desinflar.

Los contratos de cortos se pueden renegociar y se renegocian ganando tiempo.

Los fondos ganan porque tienen, más dinero, más tiempo y más información.


----------



## Gurney (3 Feb 2021)

fran1488 dijo:


> Cartagena de las Indias, El milagro de Empel, Krasny Bor, allí nuestros antepasados se jugaron la vida, HOLD era la orden, victoria o muerte. Aguantar en esa situación era algo irracional, nadie daba un duro por ellos, pero era mejor perder la vida que la honra, y al final impusieron su voluntad.
> 
> Aquí nos estamos jugando unos papelitos de colores, hay que mantener la disciplina y aguantar todo lo que nos echen, o el día de mañana cuando haya que jugarse la vida ¿qué va a pasar? ¿desbandada general? ¿así queremos ser recordados esta generación de españoles? Si esto se viene a bajo, que no sea porque a nosotros nos han temblado las manos.




Necesitamos algún relato de @Markkus sobre GameStop, golden cadenas, templo, WSB, Diamond hands y low kicks 








jorgitonew dijo:


> La caída del sistema es muy lenta pero luego todo se va acelerando y llega un momento en donde irá muy rápido. Será provocada por la retirada en masa de metales preciosos por la gente. En ese momento vendere todos lo que he acumulado hasta ahora y me comprare acciones que estarán por los suelos



Si algo he aprendido con toda la estafa del virus chino, es que los acontecimientos son muy súbitos, DE UN DÍA PARA OTRO, *EN HORAS*, te calzan una dictadura o el Ibex se despeña a los 5.900.

Es como si se fueran acumulando lentamente las energías, inercias, rutinas, etc...y se soltaran de golpe


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Hombre el dato definitivo para ver como va a terminar la cosa es cuantos cortos quedan abiertos, a que precio pidieron prestadas las acciones y cuando tienen que devolverlas, sin saber eso, es imposible ver el final de esto.




No. Los que mandan ahora ya han hecho control de daños y preparado una cesta para ir recortando las pérdidas poco a poco. No les va a suponer tanto dinero como pensáis, que no estamos hablando de Apple.

Vuestras acciones a 200 quedarán ahi junto a las de un grupo de Reddit por mucho tiempo llevando la valoración de Game Stop a sobrecorregirse y estar sobrevaluada, pongamos a unos 60-80 dólares. Con eso los fondos pueden vivir perfectamente y Game Stop más todavia.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2021)

De todas formas creo que aquí se está escapando algo fundamental.

De la misma manera que el 140% de cortos no es lo mismo que cortos sobre el 140% de acciones, Melvin no necesita todas las acciones para deshacer cortos.

Quiero decir, supongamos que en un plazo de 3 semanas tengan que devolver un 120% de acciones. Pues les vale con recomprar (y cerrar posiciones) un 40% esta semana. Otro 40% la que viene, y otro 40% la última. Y si los que le venden además son amigos, ayudarán a tirar el precio y venderles casi en exclusiva.

Supongo que es ilegal pero, ¿Quién lo va a controlar?


----------



## McNulty (3 Feb 2021)

Bueno fue bonito mientras duró.


----------



## pxus (3 Feb 2021)

Nos lo hemos pasado muy bien, y personalmente he aprendido un montón


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Gamestop ficha como nuevo CTO a ex Amazon AWS.

GameStop just hired an Amazon vet as its new chief technology officer

Ya queda menos...


----------



## Desencantado (3 Feb 2021)

NPDO dijo:


> Los fondos ganan porque tienen, más dinero, más tiempo y más información.



Creen que lo tienen todo, pero hay algo que no pueden tener. Mi acción. HOLD!


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

pxus dijo:


> Nos lo hemos pasado muy bien, y personalmente he aprendido un montón




Yo también me quedo con eso.


Y con esto. Oro puro. "Ya no somos establishment".


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Creen que lo tienen todo, pero hay algo que no pueden tener. Mi acción. HOLD!



Y un dinosaurio!


----------



## bambum (3 Feb 2021)

Como hago para imprimir mi acción? 
La quiero poner al lado del Goya.


----------



## Desencantado (3 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Y un dinosaurio!



Bueno, yo no estaría tan seguro. Tienen a Greenspan.


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

El capitulo se hoy esta quedando flojo le falta mucha acción


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> @Nico ya que te gusta plantear escenarios hipóteticos, imagina lo siguiente.
> 
> Melvin está prácticamente ahogado y manipulando el mercado brutalmente para bajar los precios, pero ningún retards vende y no pueden cerrar cortos. Los fondos que están en largo venden despacito para aprovechar la burbuja
> 
> ...




Sospecho *que le estarías comprando y vendiendo a Melvin*  Que tenga cortos por cubrir no significa que *no cubra sus pérdidas comprando y vendiendo mejor que tú* (es decir, ganándole a tus decisiones aunque a ti también te vaya bien).

Un Fondo (no viene a caso si es Melvin o un broker cualquiera de cierto peso) *puede tener una MALA operación y VEINTE buenas en el mismo mercado* (tomadas en diferentes momentos).

_¿ O se piensan que si algo sale mal se pone a llorar y se va a buscar un chupa chups ?_... los operadores abren y cierran cientos o miles de operaciones diarias (en uno o más títulos) y su problema *no es que "todas" salgan bien, es que a fin de mes la suma de más que la resta*. Ese es el juego.


----------



## Blas de Lefazo (3 Feb 2021)

Ricardiano dijo:


> Perdón pero creo que andas un pelín desencaminado.
> 
> La gente que se mete al principio en GameStop es precisamente porque ven que es una empresa castigada en bolsa hasta el punto de estar MUY infravalorada. No necesita ninguna reinvención ya que su negocio sigue funcionando. Tendrá que evolucionar, como cualquier negocio pero es que ya lo estaba haciendo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu detallado comentario.

Según fuente se indica 2300 millones de deuda desde 2016 y balance negativo por más de un año... GameStop Debt to Equity Ratio 2006-2020 | GME


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Ahora recordaba la peli small time crooks de Woody Allen en la que unos pringados intentan hacer un butron a un banco desde una pastelería que alquilaron y se hicieron ricos con los pasteles que vendían.

Sería para mearse de risa que Gamestop consiguiera hacer una transición de su modelo a uno digital y con la notoriedad y vinculacion que están alcanzando con posibles clientes de todo el planeta, su stonk acabará generando pingües beneficios a los monos pero no por el squeeze, sino por puros fundamentales y posición en el mercado.


----------



## bambum (3 Feb 2021)

bambum dijo:


> Como hago para imprimir mi acción?
> La quiero poner al lado del Goya.



Acabo de pillar un a de AMC que creo que va a combinar divinamente.


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Pregunta de ape retard, ¿qué son y quien participa en los after y before hours?
> 
> Si se ha explicado antes, mi condición de retard me disculpará ante el oráculo...



No sé si ya te lo explicaron (estoy leyendo el hilo desde la página 277) pero por las dudas te lo comento (y está en el hilo obviamente pero se ha hecho muy largo).

Los mayoristas y brokers con carteras grandes, al final del día pueden tener órdenes abiertas de sus clientes. Si las pueden cerrar dentro de los límites que estos hayan establecido, lo hacen y de ese modo el mercado queda "limpio" para el día siguiente.

En general se trata de "calzar" órdenes que incluyan la cláusula de autorización para post o pre market y en general son aquellas limitadas a un precio (de compra o venta) que "calce" en ese monto durante estos momentos.

Ej: Alguien quería comprar 1000 acciones de Santander a $ 100, sólo pudieron comprarle 800 acciones pero durante el postmarket la cotización se pone a $ 100 y cierra las 200 acciones que le faltaban. Al otro día *el cliente tiene sus 1000 acciones al precio dispuesto*, aunque sólo 800 se compraron a "mercado abierto" y 200 en postmarket.


----------



## Labibi (3 Feb 2021)

Que raro que GME aún siga a $95... algo pasa y no estamos enterados xDD


----------



## bambum (3 Feb 2021)

Labibi dijo:


> Que raro que GME aún siga a $95... algo pasa y no estamos enterados xDD



Más monos


----------



## bambum (3 Feb 2021)

Avisadme cuando llegue a 200.000 que tengo mirado un piso.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

bambum dijo:


> Avisadme cuando llegue a 200.000 que tengo mirado un piso.



Noo!

Los 200.000 a futuros de bananas!!

Bananas - Monthly Price - Commodity Prices - Price Charts, Data, and News - IndexMundi


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Al contrario. La clave es el tiempo. Más que el precio. Estamos ante algo muy nuevo. Casi un experimento. El planteamiento es absurdo desde una perspectiva clásica de inversión. Si, es una gilipollez. Pero...
> 
> Qué puede suceder si millones de personas comparten y mantienen su decisión de inversion aunque sea contraituitiva?
> 
> ...



*Theilard:*

Ocurre todos los días en muchas empresas !!  

No siempre tan rápido y tan publicitado como en el caso de GME, pero lo que ocurre cuando una compañía *tiene MAS DEMANDA QUE OFERTA DE ACCIONE*S, simplemente... *AUMENTA EL CAPITAL !!* (emite nuevas acciones).

¿ O te piensas que Microsoft o Apple empezaron a rodar con 3000 millones de acciones ?... al principio tenían menos *y cada vez que la gente demandaba más de las que se vendían iban emitiendo nuevas rondas de capital.*

Así funcionan los mercados... una buena empresa es COMPRADA por accionistas *que NO QUIEREN VENDER sus acciones* y van AMPLIANDO CAPITAL a lo largo del tiempo.

Lo único llamativo aquí es que supuestamente había un "squeeze" de Melvin y lo querían enganchar con las manos atadas, pero salvo esa diferencia *TODOS LOS DIAS HAY NUEVAS EMISIONES DE ACCIONES DE EMPRESAS QUE LA GENTE COMPRA Y NO QUIERE VENDER.*

Hay unos pocos casos atípicos donde la cantidad de acciones no aumenta y *dejan que SUBA EL PRECIO hasta la estratósfera*... creo que la acción de Buffet es una de esas (sale a por *$ 300.000* o por ahí).

Acá está, *es la SERIE A* (la serie B es más normalita). $ 350.000 dolarucos por acción. ¿Te gusta? 

Acciones de Berkshire Hathaway | Cotización BRKa - Investing.com


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ahora recordaba la peli small time crooks de Woody Allen en la que unos pringados intentan hacer un butron a un banco desde una pastelería que alquilaron y se hicieron ricos con los pasteles que vendían.
> 
> Sería para mearse de risa que Gamestop consiguiera hacer una transición de su modelo a uno digital y con la notoriedad y vinculacion que están alcanzando con posibles clientes de todo el planeta, su stonk acabará generando pingües beneficios a los monos pero no por el squeeze, sino por puros fundamentales y posición en el mercado.




Mira, me has sacado una sonrisa, con la publicidad que se han dado hasta en Asia todo es posible, seria el troleo del troleo. Puede que hasta quien inició todo esto lo tuviera en cuenta.

Al menos en Reddit unos cuantos millones de internautas de fuera de USA han conocido a la empresa, entre ellos creo que todos nosotros.


----------



## chocolate (3 Feb 2021)

Labibi dijo:


> Que raro que GME aún siga a $95... algo pasa y no estamos enterados xDD


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

No. Vean el vídeo de Rallo por Dios !!

Significa que al bajar de precio ($ 100 en vez de $ 350) las garantías que tiene Revolut *ALCANZAN para pedir acciones !!*

Si Revolut tiene un millón de garantía y la Cámara pide que se garantice el 100% de la compra porque las acciones están volátiles (ver vídeo de Rallo), entonces Revolut con un millón si el precio es $ 350 *sólo puede encargar xx acciones.*

Si el precio es de $ 100, *con la misma garantía Revolut puede pedir TRES VECES más de acciones* (sin hacer nuevos aportes).

Y eso sin tener en cuenta que quizás, para no perderse el negocio, en estos días *habrá enviado más dinero a la Cámara* para ampliar sus garantías.

Explicado clara, sencilla y detalladamente en el vídeo de Rallo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> *Theilard:*
> 
> Ocurre todos los días en muchas empresas !!
> 
> ...



Conozco perfectamente a BH y cada año me leo la anual letter del señor Buffett. Como si fuera una sagrada escritura.

Y sigo su consejo de inversión para los que somos tontos al pie de la letra.

Pero esto es diferente.


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> No jodas, *¿Nico metió pasta en TERRA?*
> 
> ¡¡Jojojojojojo!! No hay más preguntas, señoría.



No sé de donde lo sacas, *jamás he metido dinero en Terra* (pero si cobré de Terra el mayor honorario profesional de mi vida si te sirve el dato)


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hombre, Nico, lo que dice el otro usuario es una chorrada porque a Melvin aún *no le interesa comprar a cualquier precio*. Para eso aún hay tiempo.
> 
> Ahora, creo que tú sabes tan bien como yo *que a Melvin le interesa tirar la acción no sólo por comprar más barato*, sino porque es una forma de desmoralizar al adversario. Por mucho me que haya, al final es gente que sea más o menos humilde, no está acostumbrada a tener la cabeza fría y hoy dicen una cosa y mañana hacen la contraria.
> 
> Y lo que dices de que hay más ventas que compras, quizá sea por la triquiñuela de poner todo tipo de trabas a su compra.



Hannibal:

Ignoro si Melvin sigue operando en GME o se fue a otro lado, pero hay una parte del razonamiento redditiano (o de nóveles en el tema) que parece que no les queda en claro.

Melvin (o cualquier operador bursátil) *no está por "la acción", está "por el dinero"*. Lo que le interesa a Melvin es, a fin de mes, que *su cuenta de resultados salga positiva* (y si no es la mensual al menos la trimestral).

El sabe que *perderá UN MONTON DE OPERACIONES, todo el truco es ganar MAS de las que pierde.*

Seguramente Melvin (si se ha quedado en esta acción) ha comprado y vendido como loco haciendo diferencias siderales con las que enjugará la pérdida de sus cortos (si es que los tiene y no los ha cerrado ya).

Esto es como los jugadores de póker on line (los profesionales). No esperan ganar TODAS las manos, simplemente tienen que ganar más de las que pierden. Es un problema de estadísticas, de probabilidades.

¿Pierde Melvin con unos cortos mal puestos?... mala suerte... a enjugar la pérdida y ganar más.

¿Que justo en la misma acción que perdió los cortos *la gente regalaba dinero a $ 350 y entraba en manada?*... a venderle como bellaco y recomprar a $ 100 *ganándole $ 250 a cada acción.*

A saber si Melvin, cuando baje la polvareda, no cambia el Yate incluso gracias a GME.

Un profesional no sufre con "una" acción o "una" operación en particular, sufre si pierde dinero a fin de mes/trimestre/año en su cuenta de resultados.

Y ya veremos cuando termine el trimestre las cuentas del Fondo de Melvin... por ahí salen positivas y todo.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No sé de donde lo sacas, *jamás he metido dinero en Terra* (pero si cobré de Terra el mayor honorario profesional de mi vida si te sirve el dato)



Nico yo esta mañana pensaba que continuaría el desplome, qué esperabas tú?

Ves una victoria parcial de los retards en conseguir que mantenga incluso suba?

Si es verdad que todavía hay un 121% de cortos... puede haber second squeeze?


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Hannibal:
> 
> Ignoro si Melvin sigue operando en GME o se fue a otro lado, pero hay una parte del razonamiento redditiano (o de nóveles en el tema) que parece que no les queda en claro.
> 
> ...



Escribes muy 100tifiko


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

El problema de moverse con datos "internetianos" *es que son parciales e insuficientes* (los operadores profesionales tienen los datos "de verdad" pero valen una pasta gansa).

En una acción que llegó a $ 440 pero que no tiene fundamentales para seguir subiendo (GME) *la cantidad de cortos que le meten (a ese nivel) es BRUTAL.*

Pero no son los mismos cortos "de Melvin" -que son los que nos trajeron aquí- *sino que son "cortos nuevos" tomados mucho más arriba.*

A tal punto esto fue así que *LIMITARON LOS CORTOS* (por reglamentación, etc. ya se explicó en el hilo).

Así que, en una suma total de "cortos" puedes ver el 400% pero resulta que los del "squeeze" *que son por los que entraste en esto YA NO ESTAN MAS* y lo que ves *son los cortos de los tiburones que han entrado a cortos con $ 250, $ 200, $ 150, $ 100 y demás.*

Esos han ganado como bellacos !!


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Gracias compañero

Es que ahora que ya se ha frenado el desplome puede que muchos pierdan miedo de entrar

Yo no soy ningún entendido, pero veo que la mayoría del tiempo sube... las bajadas son más pronunciadas como para intentar pararlo

En estos momentos creo que cerrará por encima de 100$ hoy


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

pompero:

Creo que no te queda claro *el tamaño relativo de Revolut o Robin Hood* en el mercado.

Que un "intermediario financiero" de poca monta no tenga garantías, *no afecta para nada que TODO EL RESTO DE LOS OPERADORES* no hagan dulce de mandarina !!

De hecho *la gente que compró por ING nunca tuvo "faltantes", pero los de Revolut si*... ¿crees que porque un agente secundario o terciario no puede poner más garantías cuando el Citibank o JPMorgan pueden moverse como bailarinas es un problema para el mercado ?

*El que quería comprara 10.000 acciones desde su cuenta del CitiBank lo hizo sin problemas*... que paquito el chocolatero no pudo comprar "media acción" en Revolut porque a éstos les faltaban garantías es un problema de estos agentes financieros precarios, *no del mercado que se mueve con toda normalidad.*


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (3 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Y seguramente nunca habrás comprado lotería, ni nunca el banco te ha metido ninguna cláusula chunga, ni has sobrepagado nunca un producto o un servicio....
> 
> Si eres tan listo y vienes a divertirte con los monos, al menos estírate un poco y lanzanos algún plátano. Lo recogeremos con mucho gusto. Al menos yo.



Nah, no creas, me he tragado AMC y BB, compre a 14 y 20 en plena euforia, las emociones son lo que tienen. A esto se gana y se pierde, no hay más, la idea es diversificar para que la ostia sea menor.


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Nico yo esta mañana pensaba que continuaría el desplome, qué esperabas tú?
> 
> *Ves una victoria parcial de los retards en conseguir que mantenga incluso suba?*
> 
> Si es verdad que todavía hay un 121% de cortos... *puede haber second squeeze?*



1) Creo que *ya no hay ningún "squeeze"* en este mercado.

2) Ahora están la fase de "_marear la perdiz_" y jugarán con el precio todo lo que puedan *para sacar "los últimos centavos" de la vaca lechera*. Son expertos en "_psicología de mercado_" y saben cuándo subir y cuando bajar *para mantenerte enganchado* (a los newbies, no a los profesionales que se mueven con otros datos y estrategias)

3) Luego la acción -por aburrimiento de los redditers- *irá retornando a su punto de equilibrio* (real o especulativo, que hay de los dos).

4) De todos modos, tanto por la publicidad, como por el hecho de que la empresa debe haber hecho "caja" con la venta de acciones y pagado parte de su deuda, su nuevo valor *ya no será de $ 15 o $ 20 como era al principio de esta movida*, sino que perfectamente podría quedar en el rango de *$ 40-55* (y más si empieza a anunciar cambios positivos o encuentra fórmulas adecuadas para el mercado).

5) La gente que por cariño tiene "una" acción, la conservará como trofeo (en parte el nuevo precio será resultado de ello) y puede que en el largo plazo (se acaba la pandemia o GME encuentra mejores opciones de mercado) puede que suba lentamente o bien que la empresa decida "licuar" acciones, haga emisión y el precio se mantenga estable.

6) Dado que la marca ha ganado MUCHO (*hoy es GLOBAL, hasta los perros conocen GAMESTOP*), puede también que encuentren un inversor que la quiera globalizar o aprovechar esa marca de algún modo *y la acción suba bastante más que el precio que hoy aparece como lógico*.

De hecho la marca "Coca Cola" sola vale miles de millones. Asumo que hoy GameStop *ha revalorizado la marca en 100 o 1000 veces !!* (y eso hay modo de computarlo dentro de los activos de una empresa)


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Si bien es "grandecita" tampoco te creas que hablas de JPMorgan !!

Mira cómo andaba en DICIEMBRE (ni podía atender los movimientos normales porque el software les quedaba chico)

Problemas de corredurías Interactive Brokers y Robinhood ponen en apuros a sus usuarios


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (3 Feb 2021)

La cuestión con GAMESTOP es que realmente estaba minusvalorada en un principio, habian hecho cambios y la empresa debia mejorar en el mercado. Pero claro, plantarse en 400...

Yo la veo estabilizada en 40-50.


----------



## Labibi (3 Feb 2021)

Eeehhh... soy yo o esto está subiendo rápido? Ya va por los $105... bajará en algún momento o se va a mantener/subir todo el día? A ver luego qué pasa en el AH y el Premarket.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> El problema de moverse con datos "internetianos" *es que son parciales e insuficientes* (los operadores profesionales tienen los datos "de verdad" pero valen una pasta gansa).
> 
> En una acción que llegó a $ 440 pero que no tiene fundamentales para seguir subiendo (GME) *la cantidad de cortos que le meten (a ese nivel) es BRUTAL.*
> 
> ...



Han ganado ya? esos también deberán deshacer sus posiciones si el stonk acaba subiendo haciendo la pelota muuucho más grande. Sólo podrán ganar cuando compren. 

La clave es la cantidad de monos y lo retarded que lleguemos a ser. Es así desde el principio.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No sé si sabes que la plata no se come. Si crees que en momentos así un metal precioso te va a salvar, es que vives muy desligado de la realidad.
> 
> Para vender esa plata tendrás que dar con quien quiera y pueda comprártela. Buena suerte en Venezuela con eso.
> 
> Y no sigas, no quiero desviar el hilo a tonterias. Abre un hilo sobre como tumbar al sistema especulando con la plata.



No Se come pero sirve para comprar lo que si se come.

Creo que el que no vives en la realidad eres tú. En Venezuela la plata,oro, dólares, euro y bitcoin es lo más buscado por la gente


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Nico, creo que vas a tener que volver a morder el polvo por enésima vez. Sí que va a haber un squeeze, pero seguramente no va a ser hoy ni mañana. Es más, posiblemente ni sea esta semana. Puede que se alargue semanas la cosa, pero al final los fondos se verán obligados a comprar mucho más caro, porque simplemente no tienen otra opción, por muchas milongas que cuentes y malabarismos que hagas. Todo el mundo lo sabe, hasta han salido en la TV llorando pidiendo que la peña venda sus acciones.

En fin, otra vez que quedarás desprestigiado. Ya sé que el trabajo de troll profesional es cómodo, pero igual puedes aspirar a algo más en la vida. No sé, piénsalo.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> No Se come pero sirve para comprar lo que si se come.
> 
> Creo que el que no vives en la realidad eres tú. En Venezuela la plata,oro, dólares, euro y bitcoin es lo más buscado por la gente




Sobretodo el Bitcoin.

Adelante con ello pues.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Se nota que en España la peña siempre está a la última...


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

*AGUANTAD HIJOS DE PVTA.

SIMIOS, FUERTES, UNIDOS.



*


----------



## Neo_86 (3 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Han ganado ya? esos también deberán deshacer sus posiciones si el stonk acaba subiendo haciendo la pelota muuucho más grande. Sólo podrán ganar cuando compren.
> 
> La clave es la cantidad de monos y lo retarded que lleguemos a ser. Es así desde el principio.



Y somos los más retarders que puede haber... Asi que no queda otra...

Squeeze is coming!


----------



## Neo_86 (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> *AGUANTAD HIJOS DE PVTA.
> 
> SIMIOS, FUERTES, UNIDOS.
> 
> ...



Como os quiero putos apes retards. HOLD o muerte!


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> *AGUANTAD HIJOS DE PVTA.
> 
> SIMIOS, FUERTES, UNIDOS.
> 
> ...



A ver mañana como se presenta la cosa, pero me parece que esas órdenes a 46$ van a tardar mucho en ejecutarse... xD

Alguien pensando en pillar más o soy el único lo bastante retard?


----------



## Kluster (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


>



Las cosa está interesante. Ahora mismo está volviendo a subir.


----------



## Neo_86 (3 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> A ver mañana como se presenta la cosa, pero me parece que esas órdenes a 46$ van a tardar mucho en ejecutarse... xD
> 
> Alguien pensando en pillar más o soy el único lo bastante retard?



Si, caera 1 más. Esto no ha acabado y total, ya no se puede salir de lio ni nada asi que...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

.


[IΞI] dijo:


> A ver mañana como se presenta la cosa, pero me parece que esas órdenes a 46$ van a tardar mucho en ejecutarse... xD
> 
> Alguien pensando en pillar más o soy el único lo bastante retard?



Somos legión.
Nos querian idiotas y encerrados? 
No saben lo que han hecho.
Y si hacemos caso a Cipolla, los idiotas somos muchísimo más peligrosos que los malvados. Ellos descansan de vez en cuando, nosotros nunca.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Si, caera 1 más. Esto no ha acabado y total, ya no se puede salir de lio ni nada asi que...



Yo acabo de pillar, pero qué tonto soy

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Además me descojono...

4 the lulz! Hold the line diamond hands!


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> .
> Somos legión.
> Nos querian idiotas y encerrados?
> No saben lo que han hecho.
> Y si hacemos caso a Cipolla, los idiotas somos muchísimo más peligrosos que los malvados. Ellos descansan de vez en cuando, nosotros nunca.



Y los sucnors somos muchos más!

Con lo de somos legión me has tocado la fibra Theilard

Fuerza y honor hermano


----------



## Orison (3 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> .
> Somos legión.
> Nos querian idiotas y encerrados?
> No saben lo que han hecho.
> Y si hacemos caso a Cipolla, los idiotas somos muchísimo más peligrosos que los malvados. Ellos descansan de vez en cuando, nosotros nunca.



Leggi della stupiditá humana


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

BRRRRRRR +20%


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Que risas, che.






No os olvideis de Discord.


----------



## Kluster (3 Feb 2021)

Mirad el holandés este:


----------



## bambum (3 Feb 2021)

Desde mi autismo pienso que si hoy cierra en estos valores los de los cortos van a volver a transpirar fuerte, porque se ha llegado al punto donde los simios originales mantendrán la acción hasta que llegue el día.


----------



## bambum (3 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Mirad el holandés este:



Espera que empiecen los de Asia..


----------



## Kalevala (3 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Mirad el holandés este:



Poner ordenes lejos del precio no cuesta nada.
Habra que ver si no las cancela segun el precio se vaya acercando.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Con las risas que me he echado

lo que he aprendido

los foreros que he podido conocer en este jilo

y la sensación de haber hecho lo que había que hacer

mis acciones están amortizadas

Ya todo lo que venga son profits bros


----------



## fran1488 (3 Feb 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Poner ordenes lejos del precio no cuesta nada.
> Habra que ver si no las cancela segun el precio se vaya acercando.



El que pone la orden solo para enseñarla es un parguela.


----------



## Lego. (3 Feb 2021)

_Crackdown_ inminente sobre WSB


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

Hoy estaría bien cerrar en verde aunque sea un +1%. Así no duele ver el post yolo de dfv.

Hay que estar atentos, si vuelve a cerrar en XX,00 sería jodidamente sospechoso


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Crackdown inminente sobre WSB



Mucho han tardado me parece


----------



## Lego. (3 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Mucho han tardado me parece



La ley del embudo es milenaria.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Os recomiendo este tipo, yo cuando quiero echarme unas risas no falla.

Welcome to 2021!


----------



## Labibi (3 Feb 2021)

Vaya owned de manual me he comido no? Y yo que pensaba que hoy la cosa se iba a los $40 xDD. HOLD SIMIOS HOLD!! Aún así veremos a ver qué pasa durante el After Hours y el Premarket, si el precio se mantiene o pega una gran bajada/subida. Me juego una acción a que baja (lo más seguro es que se mantenga, pero bueh, por los LOLES).


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> _Crackdown_ inminente sobre WSB



Cada vez más evidente! 
Bien, monos, bien....


----------



## WhiteRose (3 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> _Crackdown_ inminente sobre WSB



Hay medio planeta comprando GME a calzón quitado. Si no sube antes del 1/marzo (y tampoco hay ventas que cubran esos cortos) pienso que habrá sido un fracaso, sobre todo para los HF.

Lo interesante es ver el ratio de shorts que queda, lo dirán en 9 jornadas.

Ya se habla del día 18 o 19/feb como fecha del short squezze.

HODL!

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lego. (3 Feb 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Hay medio planeta comprando GME a calzón quitado. Si no sube antes del 1/marzo (y tampoco hay ventas que cubran esos cortos) pienso que habrá sido un fracaso, sobre todo para los HF.
> 
> Lo interesante es ver el ratio de shorts que queda, lo dirán en 9 jornadas.
> 
> ...




Lo que dice ahí es que van a investigar WSB por fraude. Por conspiración para influir en precio de acciones o como se llame el delito.

Pero a estas alturas, la verdad, o creo que la legalidad importa una mierda. Estamos en guerra desde hace mucho, una extraña guerra civil subterránea en cada Estado Nación de occidente. EEUU es ahora el campo de batalla más caliente, además. Desde el covid ya no hay que disimular, van a calzón quitado en todas partes. Les acusarán de lo que les salga de las pelotas y los condenarán a lo que les salga de la pelotas.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Este tipo de hilos son los que sirven para conocer burbujos en el futuro.

Asi casualmente sacas la conversación de GameStop, y pronuncias Hold, Retards, y To the Moon mirando fíjamente al que tengas enfrente.

Si agacha la mirada y medio sonrie con una mueca, ya sabes, estás frente a uno de vosotros.


(Si dices que tienes una acción en un marco en el mueble del comedor te invitan a cervezas)


----------



## Lego. (3 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Salimos de realidad. El que no se de donde sales eres tú...
> 
> A ver, te voy a ayudar un poco... Que crees que puedes hacer si te plantas en Venezuela con una onza de oro en tu bolsillo.
> 
> A parte de vivir con inseguridad, a que te puedes comprar lo que te salga de los huevos tirado de precio?? Incluso compras las almas de todos los muertos de hambre que ha creado el régimen y todo esto gracias a tener un plan sin fisuras de invertir en algo valioso




por favor dejad el tema del oro y ,lo que nos faltaba, del mad max.

Está mil veces tratado en mil hilos.


----------



## Kluster (3 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Lo que dice ahí es que van a investigar WSB por fraude. Por conspiración para influir en precio de acciones o como se llame el delito.



¡Pero si eso es justamente lo que están haciendo los HF, los mass-media, etc.!

Que cara más dura.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (3 Feb 2021)

Será en octubre


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Sobretodo el Bitcoin.
> 
> Adelante con ello pues.



Adelante con el Bitcoin

Venezuela es el cuarto país que mas volumen de Bitcoin ha comerciado en toda la historia


----------



## Indignado (3 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> _Crackdown_ inminente sobre WSB



Si necesitan hacer eso es que estan ganando la batalla los retards aunque nuestro amigo @Nico diga lo contrario


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Será en octubre



If he's still in, i'm still in
If he's still in, i'm still in
If he's still in, i'm still in


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Feb 2021)

*GameStop Corp (GME)*

*98,01 +8,01 +8,90%*

20:53:17 - Real-time Cboe. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )

Volumen: 37.510.692
Compra/Venta: 97,87 / 98,29
Rango día: 85,25 - 113,00


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Adelante con el Bitcoin
> 
> Venezuela es el cuarto país que mas volumen de Bitcoin ha comerciado en toda la historia




Adelante con él, pero date prisa antes de que Davos y el Coletas pidan que lo declares.

Por otro lado, estamos hablando de otras cosas. Y no queremos ir a Venezuela a comprar almas. A comprar nada.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Adelante con él, pero date prisa antes de que Davos y el Coletas pidan que lo declares.
> 
> Por otro lado, estamos hablando de otras cosas. Y no queremos ir a Venezuela a comprar almas. A comprar nada.



Si si... Estan entrenando para correr más que los bits y cazar los bitcoins al vuelo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> ¡Pero si eso es justamente lo que están haciendo los HF, los mass-media, etc.!
> 
> Que cara más dura.



Es que lo que investigan es que hagan fraude sin su permiso y sin pasar por caja. 

Vamos, lo que ha hecho la mafia toda su vida. 

La diferencia es que los Gotti, Gambino, Costello y demás eran muchísimo más glamourosos y se sabían divertir más. Estos son unos plastas.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Será en octubre




Al final lo único que marca la diferencia es que os guste esa empresa, Game Stop, y no os importe el perder 100 o 200 euros en ella. La ayudaís a no quebrar, porque iban a por ella, y a molestar a los hedge funds por un tiempo hasta que se deshagan de esos cortos poco a poco.

Yo como no soy jugón perdí mi oportunidad el Jueves pasado. Ese era el dia para darles con la mano abierta y poner luego la acción en la luna trasera del coche.


----------



## sveon (3 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Será en octubre



Big squirt, el colega


----------



## sveon (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Al final lo único que marca la diferencia es que os guste esa empresa, Game Stop, y no os importe el perder 100 o 200 euros en ella. La ayudaís a no quebrar, porque iban a por ella, y a molestar a los hedge funds por un tiempo hasta que se deshagan de esos cortos poco a poco.
> 
> Yo como no soy jugón perdí mi oportunidad el Jueves pasado. Ese era el dia para darles con la mano abierta y poner luego la acción en la luna trasera del coche.



Mira que meterse con los comedoritos(gme) , ni hedge funds ni na...


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

Atentos, el Washington Post empieza a meter mierda, relaciona WallStreetBets con el machismo:


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

*El New York Times confirma que los fondos de inversión siguen expuestos a los cortos y hasta el cuello de mierda:*


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Lo cierto es que el ir a comprar los juegos a la tienda física, como cuando los videoclubs, tenia su cosa. Yo iba al Corte Inglés porque no era jugón, me acuerdo de comprar el Firelord, el primero que jamás compré y creo que el último, y era una pasta. Te lo pensabas por una hora, viendo los otros juegos.

Luego descubrí el cine y lo mismo, el ritual de ir a ver una película al cine no se puede comparar con verla en casa bajada de un torrent. Son cosas analógicas que estaban muy bien. Al menos habia que caminar.

Deberiaís mantener esas tiendas.


----------



## WhiteRose (3 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Lo que dice ahí es que van a investigar WSB por fraude. Por conspiración para influir en precio de acciones o como se llame el delito.
> 
> Pero a estas alturas, la verdad, o creo que la legalidad importa una mierda. Estamos en guerra desde hace mucho, una extraña guerra civil subterránea en cada Estado Nación de occidente. EEUU es ahora el campo de batalla más caliente, además. Desde el covid ya no hay que disimular, van a calzón quitado en todas partes. Les acusarán de lo que les salga de las pelotas y los condenarán a lo que les salga de la pelotas.



Exacto, pero que le pongan puertas al campo, en Holanda cuando los tulipanes supongo que también lo hablaban en las tabernas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Eres un retard, es lo suyo. Nuestro análisis de fundamentales es aprenderse el ticker. 

Y si veis alguno que lo lleva en la mano escrito a boli para no olvidarse es un pata negra. 

Y si se lo ha escrito en la palma y ya lo lleva medio borrado por el sudor, entonces es un elegido. Postraros ante él si lo veis.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Eres un retard, es lo suyo. Nuestro análisis de fundamentales es aprenderse el ticker.
> 
> Y si veis alguno que lo lleva en la mano escrito a boli para no olvidarse es un pata negra.
> 
> Y si se lo ha escrito en la palma y ya lo lleva medio borrado por el sudor, entonces es un elegido. Postraros ante él si lo veis.




Yo quiero ser el boyfriend de vuestras wifes!!!


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Al final lo único que marca la diferencia es que os guste esa empresa, Game Stop, y no os importe el perder 100 o 200 euros en ella. La ayudaís a no quebrar, porque iban a por ella, y a molestar a los hedge funds por un tiempo hasta que se deshagan de esos cortos poco a poco.
> 
> Yo como no soy jugón perdí mi oportunidad el Jueves pasado. Ese era el dia para darles con la mano abierta y poner luego la acción en la luna trasera del coche.



La empresa está bien, pero la acción está mejor. Me gusta la acción, qué le voy a hacer.

Por la experiencia de estos días, bien valió la pasta.


----------



## OYeah (3 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> La empresa está bien, pero la acción está mejor. Me gusta la acción, qué le voy a hacer.
> 
> Por la experiencia de estos días, bien valió la pasta.




Te has ahorrado dinero. Imagínate si alguien te convence para hacer un curso de trading por mil pavos y empiezas a meter dinero ahi siguiendo ideas locas de fundamentales, con gráficos de velas negras y demás.


----------



## xzess (3 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> A ver mañana como se presenta la cosa, pero me parece que esas órdenes a 46$ van a tardar mucho en ejecutarse... xD
> 
> Alguien pensando en pillar más o soy el único lo bastante retard?



Yo piyare más mañana depende cómo abra mercado.
No he comprado mucho, porque espero que caiga, y comprar en algún bajón tanto amc como gme.
Pero de momento no tengo pérdidas y voy sin duda al HOLD.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Te has ahorrado dinero. Imagínate si alguien te convence para hacer un curso de trading por mil pavos y empiezas a meter dinero ahi siguiendo ideas locas de fundamentales, con gráficos de velas negras y demás.



Y si te cuento cuándo entré y que fue por un hilo de burbuja, flipas. Je je.


----------



## Red Star (3 Feb 2021)

*CAMARADAS SIMIOS, PERMANECED UNIDOS, NO NOS VENCERÁN

HOOOOOOOOOOODL*


----------



## Knabenschiessen (3 Feb 2021)

Los que entraron a 400 USD pensando ganar dinero...carne de meme POR AHORA. Veremos los próximos días.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (3 Feb 2021)

Sudadera oficial de este hilo de burbuja:





Si no usas esta sudadera foreando en este hilo, Calopez usando sus espías norcoreanos se enterará y baneara tu cuenta. Avisados estáis.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> *CAMARADAS SIMIOS, PERMANECED UNIDOS, NO NOS VENCERÁN
> 
> HOOOOOOOOOOODL*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Te has ahorrado dinero. Imagínate si alguien te convence para hacer un curso de trading por mil pavos y empiezas a meter dinero ahi siguiendo ideas locas de fundamentales, con gráficos de velas negras y demás.



Los que apostaron por los cortos hace meses se creían los reyes del mambo....pero salió mal la estrategia.


----------



## Irene Adler (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Atentos, el Washington Post empieza a meter mierda, relaciona WallStreetBets con el machismo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 563098



Hoygan señores del Washington post, que también existimos las retardAS!!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (3 Feb 2021)

Nunca creía tener tanto en común con un accionista langosto del Santander. Me miro al espejo y me horroriza ver en lo que me he convertido .

Mientras pasan las jornadas solo pienso en holdear y mejorar mi promedio. Es el consuelo que les quedaba a los burbujos del Santander todos estos años desde máximos en 2008 con la esperanza de que volviesen por sus fueros.

Por lo pronto he puesto unas órdenes de compra de más bananas a $84. Ayer no entraron de milagro y hoy igual.

De holdear ad eternum vive el langosto. Los simios nos conformamos simplemente con la acción: I like the stock.

PD. Esto es un consejo financiero de baja calidad. No tenga en cuenta ninguna de las opiniones. Tampoco las de Nico, que rivalizan como véis con los análisis de los técnicos de Melvin.


----------



## Blas de Lefazo (3 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> *CAMARADAS SIMIOS, PERMANECED UNIDOS, NO NOS VENCERÁN
> 
> HOOOOOOOOOOODL*
> 
> ...



Paco el Holdero


----------



## Knabenschiessen (3 Feb 2021)

Short squeeze, explicación para dummies y retardeds nivel Dios:


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2021)

Cierre: *$ 92,77* (+3,08%)

Ya que nadie lo pone, cumplo con la tradición del hilo.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Sudadera oficial de este hilo de burbuja:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 563127
> 
> ...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Ayquemelol... 

WSB quiere meter un spot de 30 segundos en la Superbowl. Y con el arte que tienen para los memes.


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Feb 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Sudadera oficial de este hilo de burbuja:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 563127
> 
> ...



Donde la compro hamijo


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

No pueden ir contra 8 millones de personas.
Se va a por el símbolo, dfv, y los demás a correr


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

Un verdadero retard no tiene miedo! 

No porque sea valiente, sino porque no entiende cual es el peligro. Los valientes flaquean a veces, los verdaderos idiotas nunca.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (3 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pues yo honestamente no (bueno, seguro que me han metido cláusulas, pero ninguna que me haya afectado directamente).
> 
> 
> Donde la compro hamijo



GameStonk Diamond Hands Shirt,Sweater, Hoodie, And Long Sleeved, Ladies, Tank Top

No he probado si hacen envíos fuera de USA. Si alguno quiere una idea de negocio, merchandising de walstreetbets podría ser una forma de ganar unos eypos

Edito: si hacen envíos a Europa, 8 USD gastos de envío. La sudadera sale por 42 USD


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (3 Feb 2021)

No si tendremos Avatar y cartera pacodemier similar , que pillé acciones del Satán, por gusanillo, después de las que me regalaron con la cuenta (que fue algo puto surrealista)


----------



## Kluster (3 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Se va a por el símbolo, dfv, y los demás a correr



Y que van a hacer contra él si no ha hecho absolutamente NADA ilegal.


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Feb 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> GameStonk Diamond Hands Shirt,Sweater, Hoodie, And Long Sleeved, Ladies, Tank Top
> 
> No he probado si hacen envíos fuera de USA. Si alguno quiere una idea de negocio, merchandising de walstreetbets podría ser una forma de ganar unos eypos
> 
> Edigo: si hacen envíos a Europa, 8 USD gastos de envío. La sudadera sale por 42 USD



Joder, se me ha colado un mensaje que dejé a medio escribir esta mañana XD


----------



## Kluster (3 Feb 2021)

Dice que de momento va a dejar de actualizar a diario.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> No si tendremos Avatar y cartera pacodemier similar , que pillé acciones del Satán, por gusanillo, después de las que me regalaron con la cuenta (que fue algo puto surrealista)



Acciones de esas de un pavo que te regalan si pides patatas y bebida grandes?

xD LOL

No me joder, que pensé que había encontrado un jilo de pros y me estoy empezando a acojonar


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Feb 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> GameStonk Diamond Hands Shirt,Sweater, Hoodie, And Long Sleeved, Ladies, Tank Top
> 
> No he probado si hacen envíos fuera de USA. Si alguno quiere una idea de negocio, merchandising de walstreetbets podría ser una forma de ganar unos eypos
> 
> Edigo: si hacen envíos a Europa, 8 USD gastos de envío. La sudadera sale por 42 USD



Un poco cara, me la compraré con los tendies del squeeze.


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Acciones de esas de un pavo que te regalan si pides patatas y bebida grandes?
> 
> xD LOL
> 
> No me joder, que pensé que había encontrado un jilo de pros y me estoy empezando a acojonar



¿Pros? Aquí solo hay simios retrasados.


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Y que van a hacer contra él si no ha hecho absolutamente NADA ilegal.



No ha hecho nada malo
Aún así se cubrirá las espaldas. De momento abandona su daily update


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> No ha hecho nada malo
> Aún así se cubrirá las espaldas. De momento abandona su daily update



Me pregunto si estos señoros del SEC habrán oído hablar de una tal Barbra Streisand...


----------



## Neo_86 (3 Feb 2021)

If he's still in, burbuja still in


----------



## Irene Adler (3 Feb 2021)

Florera viejuna, si, alguna más habrá ... 

Tengo al marido y a su novia cuidando de los críos mientras hago el máster acelerao de trading este que se imparte en el hilo... tendré que regalarles una sudadera de diamond hands o algo...

A ver si hablo con el Papa @Perchas que me ilumine en lo de la plata también, que le debo una llamada desde hace tiempo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Pros? Aquí solo hay simios retrasados.



Y gracias a ello este jilo es una bendición. 

Pásate por el resto del principal... Suicidios, depresiones, hambre, cierres, malos rollos,... 

Aquí plátanos y stonks!


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (3 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Acciones de esas de un pavo que te regalan si pides patatas y bebida grandes?
> 
> xD LOL
> 
> No me joder, que pensé que había encontrado un jilo de pros y me estoy empezando a acojonar



El de pros es más abajo. Este es el de los retardados y @Nico intentando enseñar algo.


----------



## xzess (3 Feb 2021)

Algo que quizás sea bueno, aún sin haber eapachurramiento de cortos, que con tanta acción en manos de mindundis como nosotros, GME va a tener buena capitalización, parece ser que está aprovechando y pretende cambiar el modelo de negocio y reinventarse, por ahí leí que ya están contratando gente para ver como hacen y eso es bueno para HOLD. 
A una mala al final igual acaba siendo una empresa rentable de aquí a un año o más.
HOLDEAMOS todos o la puta al río.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## electrón (3 Feb 2021)

Entro al hilo, reviso las últimas páginas, thakeo posts, me parto con los memes, leo lo de la SEC, veo que el valor no ha cambiado mucho y... me piro al sobre.
buen hilo... mejores personas
*HOLD*
por el LOL...
para JOLDerlos...
y por que me gusta esta acción

P.D. Deberían haber sesiones los fines de semana que es cuando tengo más tiempo


----------



## Leunam (3 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> El de pros es más abajo. Este es el de los retardados y @Nico intentando enseñar algo.



Pues yo he aprendido algo de @Nico y es que le han metido trillones de decimales para ganarte en la compra (como los supermercados, no son 5€, son 4,99€) ahora ya pongo mi venta en 69419,9999$

De ésta pillo fijo


----------



## Lego. (3 Feb 2021)

La secretaria del Tesoro de EE.UU., Janet Yellen, ha convocado una reunión de los principales reguladores financieros esta semana para discutir la volatilidad del mercado impulsada por el comercio minorista de acciones de GameStop Corp, la plata y otras acciones favorecidas en las redes sociales. 

Yellen calls meeting on GameStop market frenzy


EDIT: Recordemos que la vigilante de la moralidad de WSB, Janet Yellen, le cobra 800K por conferencia a Citadel.


----------



## Labibi (3 Feb 2021)

Esto de BUY AND HOLD me está gustando, me he planteado meter un dinerillo a alguna cripto o empresa importante, estilo Tesla, Microsoft, Amazon, etc., Para ganar algo de calderilla, nada de forrarme de la noche a la mañana. Alguna idea simios?

En estos momentos $90 en el AH. Parece que va a mantener ese precio como ayer, quizás en el Premarket suba un poco y mañana Dios dirá. Seguramente sea el tan ansiado día de rebajas retardeds!


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Dice que de momento va a dejar de actualizar a diario.



Entonces es el fin o sus abogados algo le han dicho si es verdad que la SEC va investigar en reddit


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (3 Feb 2021)

Labibi dijo:


> Esto de BUY AND HOLD me está gustando, me he planteado meter un dinerillo a alguna cripto o empresa importante, estilo Tesla, Microsoft, Amazon, etc., Para ganar algo de calderilla, nada de forrarme de la noche a la mañana. Alguna idea simios?
> 
> En estos momentos $90 en el AH. Parece que va a mantener ese precio como ayer, quizás en el Premarket suba un poco y mañana Dios dirá. Seguramente sea el tan ansiado día de rebajas retardeds!



Por el subforo de bolsa e inversiones hay buenas ideas. Criptos, si andas avispado puedes unirte a los pumpeos (los hay prácticamente a diario) y sacar buenos duros en poco tiempo (eso sí estando todo el puto rato pendiente).


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

poned un comentario en reddit con la palabra HOLD y los emoticonos que ya sabeis, es la risa los bots te dan upvotes muy rapido


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2021)

Me parto xD


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (3 Feb 2021)

Lo bueno del hold es que te cargas las premisas de la agenda 2030: tienes una acción y eres feliz de la hostia.


----------



## xzess (4 Feb 2021)

Labibi dijo:


> Esto de BUY AND HOLD me está gustando, me he planteado meter un dinerillo a alguna cripto o empresa importante, estilo Tesla, Microsoft, Amazon, etc., Para ganar algo de calderilla, nada de forrarme de la noche a la mañana. Alguna idea simios?
> 
> En estos momentos $90 en el AH. Parece que va a mantener ese precio como ayer, quizás en el Premarket suba un poco y mañana Dios dirá. Seguramente sea el tan ansiado día de rebajas retardeds!



Yo creo que como mínimo mantendrá precio, que hoy haya aguantado tan bien sin mucho altibajo, para mi quiere decir que el hold gana, ya es una victoria, es una empresa que valía la 20, ahora vale 100, y la batalla mantiene los soldados en el frente. 
Algo que puede hacer mucho daño, será cuando DFV venda, que ya está pensando en ello, ahora mismo debe tener mucha presión, cualquier cosa que haga va a mover muchos millones de un lado a otro e influir de manera bestial, por eso va a dejar de actualizar, para vender y no hacer caer todo a plomo, cuando lo diga ya habrán pasado días y el resultado estará ya hecho. 
Lo genial para los que HOLDEAMOS sería que estos días anunciará una reestructuracion empresarial, eso mantendría la acción en 100 de media o metería un subidon al doble mínimo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (4 Feb 2021)

Labibi dijo:


> Esto de BUY AND HOLD me está gustando, me he planteado meter un dinerillo a alguna cripto o empresa importante, estilo Tesla, Microsoft, Amazon, etc., Para ganar algo de calderilla, nada de forrarme de la noche a la mañana. Alguna idea simios?



Yo no tengo ni puta idea, pero siempre que quiero pensar en una empresa de confianza me viene a la cabeza PayPal.

Lo típico que entras en una web chunga china y no sabes cómo te van a estafar, pero estás seguro de que lo van a hacer... ¡Ah, pero aceptan PayPal! TAKE MY MONEY BITCHES!!!

Y a diversificar con cosas equivalentes de otros sectores que conozcas.

De las que dices ahora mismo no me convence ninguna. Tesla creo que tiene que hacer un recall de 130000 coches, así que si te parece interesante igual puedes comprar barato pero... parece algo incierto el futuro. Y Bezos parece que se baja de Amazon así que lo mismo. Microsoft si acaso, no conozco ninguna razón para no apostar por ellos, pero tampoco me interesa mucho así que no sé.

Lo de que no tengo ni puta idea va en serio, son opiniones de un lego.


----------



## anonimocobarde (4 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Lo bueno del hold es que te cargas las premisas de la agenda 2030: tienes una acción y eres feliz de la hostia.



Paso por la página principal y veo esto:




Y nosotros aquí to felices abrazando nuestros stonks y preparando la fiesta de los tendies.


----------



## Bafumat (4 Feb 2021)

Guardadme 2 cuando este a 20


----------



## Kriegsmarine (4 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea, pero siempre que quiero pensar en una empresa de confianza me viene a la cabeza PayPal.
> 
> Lo típico que entras en una web chunga china y no sabes cómo te van a estafar, pero estás seguro de que lo van a hacer... ¡Ah, pero aceptan PayPal! TAKE MY MONEY BITCHES!!!
> 
> ...



Casi que has descubierto la mejor manera de hacer las cosas.....A largo plazo, si quieres sacar dinero, a largo plazo y dejar que el interés compuesto haga su trabajo.
Y por supuesto, diversificar, eso es obligatorio casi.
Evidentemente, todo esto bajo mi punto de vista.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Red Star (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## grom (4 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Paso por la página principal y veo esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 563331
> 
> ...



A mi los retards me han hecho desconectar del virus y la estupidez generalizada del pueblo covidiano español. 

Otra razon mas para GME to the moon!


----------



## GOL (4 Feb 2021)

*Tuda mun*


----------



## GOL (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## Orison (4 Feb 2021)

Parece que están tomando el subreddit de wallstreetbets, le están haciendo una OPA hostil.
Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## ACICUETANO (4 Feb 2021)

A mi más que de análisis , volúmenes y dimes y diretes me gusta hablar de energía e inercias...

Gamestopgate es el paradigma de como el sentido del humor puede hacer mosquear mucho al sistema. Estoy disfrutando tanto como lo que disfrutaba con una buena cena y un buen vino 

Por favor señor camarero otra ronda de HOLD por favor!!!!


----------



## fran1488 (4 Feb 2021)

Orison dijo:


> Parece que están tomando el subreddit de wallstreetbets, le están haciendo una OPA hostil.
> Alguien sabe algo?



_Ladran_, _luego cabalgamos. _


----------



## jorlau (4 Feb 2021)

ACICUETANO dijo:


> A mi más que de análisis , volúmenes y dimes y diretes me gusta hablar de energía e inercias...
> 
> Gamestopgate es el paradigma de como el sentido del humor puede hacer mosquear mucho al sistema. Estoy disfrutando tanto que lo que disfrutaba con una buena cena y un buen vino lo estoy disfrutando con esto.
> 
> Por favor señor camarero otra ronda de HOLD por favor!!!!



Si, nos quieren tristes y sumisos, que no nos quiten las risas

HOLD


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (4 Feb 2021)

Os habéis fijado, no?? Una gran labor de propaganda negativa la de Nico. Ayer estuvo haciendo horas extras incluso. Insistiendo con que los cortos ya están cerrados. Nadie puede saberlo porque curiosamente no se han vuelto a publicar datos desde el 15 de enero, pero el lo afirma una y otra vez. Con el BTC hacia lo mismo antes de que despegara y fulminara los tres dígitos. Mi opinión personal es que trabaja para alguna agencia de propaganda al servicio de las altas finanzas. Si no no me explico estas extrañas coincidencias. 
Confiesa de una vez, Nico. Tus buenos modales y tú insistencia en ahogar toda disidencia te delatan.


----------



## Bafumat (4 Feb 2021)

¿Elon vuelve a la carga?


----------



## ACICUETANO (4 Feb 2021)

Cada vez tengo más claro que aunque la acción lleve "plana" unos días aquí no está todo dicho


----------



## bsnas (4 Feb 2021)

A ver si baja algo mas antes del to the moon y me cargo de unas poquitas para bajar mi precio medio para seguir holdeando, lo se, parezco un simio yonki de platanos, pero me gusta esa accion.

Total, de aqui al 2030 no tendremos nada y seremos felices igualmente, asi que empiezo ya a practicar con las perdidas de GME como buen retard.


----------



## ACICUETANO (4 Feb 2021)

bsnas dijo:


> A ver si baja algo mas antes del to the moon y me cargo de unas poquitas para bajar mi precio medio para seguir holdeando, lo se, parezco un simio yonki de platanos, pero me gusta esa accion.
> 
> Total, de aqui al 2030 no tendremos nada y seremos felices igualmente, asi que empiezo ya a practicar con las perdidas de GME como buen retard.



Los de la agenda del pin de los cojones no contaban con el factor kamikaze. Y no solo en cuestión de inversión


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

Velas diarias del squeeze de VW


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Feb 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Os habéis fijado, no?? Una gran labor de propaganda negativa la de Nico. Ayer estuvo haciendo horas extras incluso. Insistiendo con que los cortos ya están cerrados. Nadie puede saberlo porque curiosamente no se han vuelto a publicar datos desde el 15 de enero, pero el lo afirma una y otra vez. Con el BTC hacia lo mismo antes de que despegara y fulminara los tres dígitos. Mi opinión personal es que trabaja para alguna agencia de propaganda al servicio de las altas finanzas. Si no no me explico estas extrañas coincidencias.
> Confiesa de una vez, Nico. Tus buenos modales y tú insistencia en ahogar toda disidencia te delatan.



No sé si es por trabajo o por cualquier otra razón. Pero pincha en hueso. Es imposible que consiga que cambiemos de opinión en base a sus razonamientos.

Principalmente porque no los entendemos. Los retards somos prácticamente invencibles. 

Su única oportunidad sería dejarse de posts tan largos y con tantas negritas y hacer un meme con monos más divertido que los de WSB. Y no creo que lo consiga.


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No sé si es por trabajo o por cualquier otra razón. Pero pincha en hueso. Es imposible que consiga que cambiemos de opinión en base a sus razonamientos.
> 
> Principalmente porque no los entendemos. Los retards somos prácticamente invencibles.
> 
> Su única oportunidad sería dejarse de posts tan largos y con tantas negritas y hacer un meme con monos más divertido que los de WSB. Y no creo que lo consiga.



Nico can´t meme xD


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

Os imagináis que este cabrón también esté invirtiendo en loles?

Pero bueno... el casi fijo que lo clava

Antes pillé algo de Doge a 0,035 que venía disparado y se puso casi 0,05... luego empezó a bajar y lo vendí a 0,045

Ahora ya sé q pasó


----------



## Knabenschiessen (4 Feb 2021)

Es bastante probable


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

Los últimos serán los primeros y los más listos a veces los más tontos, tampoco olvidemos que lleva tres divorcios (imagino que cada cual más sangrante)

Y creo que más bien su sueño es mandar a otros allí... él me parece que va a pasar, le va a salir un contratiempo de última hora


----------



## Tafetán (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## Tafetán (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## Don Meliton (4 Feb 2021)

No va a ninguna parte, pero igualmente me he comprao dos acciones de MIERDA.

Estoy esperando a que me hagan efecto, a ver si me empiezo a reir. 

Por ahora nada, pero ya os contare.


----------



## Proyecto (4 Feb 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> No va a ninguna parte, pero igualmente me he comprao dos acciones de MIERDA.
> 
> Estoy esperando a que me hagan efecto, a ver si me empiezo a reir.
> 
> Por ahora nada, pero ya os contare.



Creo que es como algunas drogas y empieza con un hormigueo por las manos y luego ya sube.
Esta tarde entro yo también, siempre he sido un retarder ya me lo decía mi madre desde bien pequeñito...
HOLD!

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

Yo entré ayer aunque un poco más caro de lo que está hoy, que me pudo el living ansia.
¿Qué esperáis para hoy? Si baja bastante igual trinco alguna más.


----------



## anonimocobarde (4 Feb 2021)

Dejo esto por aquí, por si alguien quiere debatir amigablemente burbuja style.

Sí, es *ESE* Michael J. Burry.


----------



## Labibi (4 Feb 2021)

Venga simios que hoy sí que empiezan las rebajas!! Mi apuesta sigue igual que ayer, hoy se va a $40!! En Premarket ronda los 94.

HOLD RRTARDEDS HOLD AND TO THE MOON!!!


----------



## fran1488 (4 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Yo entré ayer aunque un poco más caro de lo que está hoy, que me pudo el living ansia.
> ¿Qué esperáis para hoy? Si baja bastante igual trinco alguna más.



Mi apuesta es que hoy no baja de 80$, para que no salten las órdenes de compra de nuestro amigo neerlandés, entre otros.


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

Que nervios ya!!!


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 563735
> 
> 
> Dejo esto por aquí, por si alguien quiere debatir amigablemente burbuja style.
> ...




Eso es lo que vengo diciendo. Reddit ha sido una herramienta para atacar las posiciones bajistas de los fondos. Sospecho del nuevo CEO de GameStop, porque es un experto en todo esto.

No es que haya pasado más que un pequeño short squeeze, lo único nuevo es que en vez de ser efectuado por big money a cara descubierta, ha sido efectuado por big money empujando a los retards, que no necesitaban mucho empuje, solo unos cuantos buenos memes y un cheque del gobierno. O sin cheque, les han puesto la oportunidad de joder a ciertos fondos y aunque tengan que romper el cerdito.


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

¿Qué pasa en Reddit cuando pierdes todo el karma? ¿Te tiran? Porque voy por ese camino. Troleando voy, troleando vengo...


Mientras tanto en el principal de Burbuja:

Hay un ambiente de tristeza y de amargura tremendas


----------



## Red Star (4 Feb 2021)

DING DING DING!!, NYSE abierta!!!


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> No va a ninguna parte, pero igualmente me he comprao dos acciones de MIERDA.
> 
> Estoy esperando a que me hagan efecto, a ver si me empiezo a reir.
> 
> Por ahora nada, pero ya os contare.



Cuando empiezas a palmar es cuando empiezan las risis


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Bajando!!


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

Empezamos putos retards!!!! HOLD THE FUCKING LINE!!!!!


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

Labibi dijo:


> Venga simios que hoy sí que empiezan las rebajas!! Mi apuesta sigue igual que ayer, hoy se va a $40!! En Premarket ronda los 94.
> 
> HOLD RRTARDEDS HOLD AND TO THE MOON!!!



A los 50$ llegan los rohirrim de burbuja y

2 d moon


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

Bajarla otro 60% me la suda, me encanta mis acciones y disfruto con ellas bastardos!


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Empezamos putos retards!!!! HOLD THE FUCKING LINE!!!!!


----------



## Piturco (4 Feb 2021)

HOLD, HOLD, HOLD!


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

No acabo de entenderos muy bien, las acciones van a seguir bajando, pero bueno, sois retards.


----------



## fran1488 (4 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> A los 50$ llegan los rohirrim de burbuja y
> 
> 2 d moon









Los Rohirrim con Gandalf a la cabeza.


----------



## ACICUETANO (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa en Reddit cuando pierdes todo el karma? ¿Te tiran? Porque voy por ese camino. Troleando voy, troleando vengo...
> 
> 
> Mientras tanto en el principal de Burbuja:
> ...



por lo de el principal de burbuja. Cada vez está más claro que hay dos mundos ,el de los amargados derrotistas y el resto. El camino a la perdición de los primeros es claro , el de los segundos se hace día a día como Rambo


----------



## Piturco (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No acabo de entenderos muy bien, las acciones van a seguir bajando, pero bueno, sois retards.



Eso es! Hasta que lleguen a cero tenemos mucho recorrido! Y que se joda el novio de mi mujer!


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No acabo de entenderos muy bien, las acciones van a seguir bajando, pero bueno, sois retards.



“No podréis conmigo porque soy idiota”


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

No hay nadade volumen, son nuestras! Te queda claro Melvin? Nos encantan y no vendemos jajajaj


----------



## poppom (4 Feb 2021)

Esta noche preveo memes con la escena de salvar al soldado Ryan en la playa


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> No hay nadade volumen, son nuestras! Te queda claro Melvin? Nos encantan y no vendemos jajajaj


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Teneís toda la razón, a lo loco se vive mejor. A lo Carmen de Mairena, siempre lo he dicho.

Debeis poneros un sticker en el coche, que sea visible: quien sabe, os puede salvar de alguna multa algún dia, o para que una retarded os eche una mano en la carretera, o para pasar la ITV.

¿Alguno de vosotros trabaja en alguna ITV?


----------



## Leunam (4 Feb 2021)

¿pongo ya mi orden de venta en 69.419,999?


----------



## Cuqui (4 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Estamos calentando que en media horita salimos al verde



En Amc nos estan dando durisimo, se disfruta mas aqui palmando pasta que en un puticlub.
Hold the fucking line retards!!


----------



## Leunam (4 Feb 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> En Amc nos estan dando durisimo, se disfruta mas aqui palmando pasta que en un puticlub.
> Hold the fucking line retards!!



Hay nicho de mercado, venga ustec a tradear para perder pasta, sin comisiones, permanencias ni letra pequeña


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿pongo ya mi orden de venta en 69.419,999?



Eh! Eso es menos de lo acordado!!


----------



## Piturco (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Teneís toda la razón, a lo loco se vive mejor. A lo Carmen de Mairena, siempre lo he dicho.
> 
> Debeis poneros un sticker en el coche, que sea visible: quien sabe, os puede salvar de alguna multa algún dia, o para que una retarded os eche una mano en la carretera, o para pasar la ITV.
> 
> ¿Alguno de vosotros trabaja en alguna ITV?



Eres muy, muy pesado diciéndonos lo que tenemos que hacer... madre mía, menudas ínfulas!!!


----------



## Leunam (4 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Eh! Eso es menos de lo acordado!!



Soy un paper hands, no me lo tenga ustec en cuenta


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Coño, esto es AMC???




Ahi hubo oportunidad también, eh? La hostia que salto.


----------



## Bafumat (4 Feb 2021)

Es una cripto real


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> En Amc nos estan dando durisimo, se disfruta mas aqui palmando pasta que en un puticlub.
> Hold the fucking line retards!!



Bienvenido bro,

no te había visto por el jilo.

Sí tío, mucho más... y además con la sensación de estar haciendo lo correcto

Igual es la única oportunidad de nuestra vida de putear a esta gente


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> En Amc nos estan dando durisimo, se disfruta mas aqui palmando pasta que en un puticlub.
> Hold the fucking line retards!!



Como dijo un retard inspirado... I ENJOY LOSING MONEY!! HOLD!!


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Eres muy, muy pesado diciéndonos lo que tenemos que hacer... madre mía, menudas ínfulas!!!




A ti te jode demasiado perder pasta, no es lo tuyo esto. Vete a un hedge fund, mete tu dinero en ellos.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No acabo de entenderos muy bien, las acciones van a seguir bajando, pero bueno, sois retards.



Dificil de entender no es. Los que mantienen es porque no ganan nada vendiend, y los que compran es porque pueden y bajan el precio medio de sus compras.

No se porque todos asumen que esto es a corto plazo, yo estoy convencido que el que entre al precio actual (y superior) no perdera dinero, ¿En cuanto tiempo?. Todo dependera de cuando la empresa de una rueda de prensa explicando su plan de negocio, hasta ahora solo ha "fichado" directivos, pero en breve tendran que ponerse en accion. 

Los que meten dinero que no pueden permitirse perder, pierden siempre. Lo que se meten con dinero que pueden permitirse perder, no tienen ninguna prisa .


----------



## xzess (4 Feb 2021)

Parece que los suelos de hoy son +- 80$ GEM y +-8$ AMC. 

A ver cómo evolucionan.


----------



## Bafumat (4 Feb 2021)

Los twits de Elon que cuando abre la boca sube el pan


----------



## Piturco (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> A ti te jode demasiado perder pasta, no es lo tuyo esto. Vete a un hedge fund, mete tu dinero en ellos.



jajaja... y ahora psicólogo! venga, a esparragar!


----------



## electrón (4 Feb 2021)

El forero que dijo lo de la cultura del meme lo clavó... ahora va Elon y twittea el meme de doge ¿hecho por el?


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

*80,00*-12,41 (-13,42 %)
A partir del 10:20AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## poppom (4 Feb 2021)

Doge terminará por valer 1$ al tiempo 
Lo que saque cuando gme llegue a 69420 irá a doge


----------



## Topongo (4 Feb 2021)

poppom dijo:


> Doge terminará por valer 1$ al tiempo
> Lo que saque cuando gme llegue a 69420 irá a doge



Doge en principio no tiene limite de emision de doges.... no se yo...


----------



## Gurney (4 Feb 2021)

*74$*, apes, al final van a entrar algunas de vuestras órdenes


----------



## Kluster (4 Feb 2021)

6 más pa la saca.

En total 12 y holdeando like a sir.


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> 6 más pa la saca.
> 
> En total 12 y holdeando like a sir.



Yo ya una vez dentro tengo menos prisa por comprar para compensar la media. Tengo curiosidad por ver si baja a 50$


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

De reddit:


> "Please, for anyone who still doesn't know what's going on:
> 
> On the 9th the short interest numbers will be released. At that point we will know what the best decision is. Until then we all hold and the price stays the same... duh"


----------



## Rigreor (4 Feb 2021)

Me ha costado un día más de lo que pensaba por ser cotitular de la cuenta y no aparecer mi nombre el primero. Pero ya tengo mi acción. Si alguno es un inútil sin experiencia en bolsa como yo, _Ninety nine_ es fácil de usar para comprar una acción y hacer el mongolo holdeando hasta el infinito (no he probado otras). Ya formo parte del lobby retarded burbujista, qué ilusión. 

Hold apes! Give them nothing!


----------



## rkodestructor (4 Feb 2021)

Yo lo estoy buscando también y es una movida gorda


----------



## Indignado (4 Feb 2021)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Yo lo estoy buscando también y es una movida gorda



- Binance

- Kraken


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

Yo acabo de comprar un puñado en Binance hace unos segundos. Están a precio de saldo comparado con GME.

Updateo: 100$ x 1993 Doges


----------



## rkodestructor (4 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> - Binance
> 
> - Kraken



Kraken va como el culo


----------



## Topongo (4 Feb 2021)

Eso me parece a mi....


----------



## Indignado (4 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar un puñado en Binance hace unos segundos. Están a precio de saldo comparado con GME.



Esperad unos días que el precio baje y se estabilize , cuando hay pumps después el precio queda por encima y va decayendo .


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

*68,20*-24,21 (-26,20 %)
A partir del 11:11AM EST. Mercado abierto.

Malven, eres tú?


----------



## xzess (4 Feb 2021)

Vaya pepinazo a GME se está corriginedo. GME y AMC han bifurcado sus destinos, con lo que hay un cambio de estrategia de los mercados con esto. Vaticino GME hundida hoy, mucho, mucho.


----------



## Topongo (4 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Vaya pepinazo a GME se está corriginedo. GME y AMC han bifurcado sus destinos, con lo que hay un cambio de estrategia de los mercados con esto. Vaticino GME hundida hoy, mucho, mucho.



Pero si aMC también se está metiendo una ostia del copón...


----------



## ¿Qué? (4 Feb 2021)

Aquí otro monete quemando billets











Dinero que no creo recuperar, todo sea por los memes y los loles. xd


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Aquí va mi pronóstico: GME va a quedar estabilizada alrededor de los 40 dólares, en parte por los retards, en parte porque ahora se ha visto por mucha gente que los fundamentales no eran tan malos, y en parte se ha visto que el nuevo CEO sabe llevar la empresa.

Es un buen resultado para GME. De quebrar a tener fuerza suficiente para implementar cambios.


----------



## xzess (4 Feb 2021)

Topongo dijo:


> Pero si aMC también se está metiendo una ostia del copón...



Se ha parado hace mucho rato en 7.6 GME no paró de bajar, y normalmente seguian un patrón casi identico. Volúmenes de compraventa son distintos, GME está todo en rojo, AMC aguanta un poco más, creo que habrá transbase de fondos de GME a AMC.


----------



## Desencantado (4 Feb 2021)

Qué Cyberpunk ni qué Ciberpunk!


----------



## rkodestructor (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Aquí va mi pronóstico: GME va a quedar estabilizada alrededor de los 40 dólares, en parte por los retards, en parte porque ahora se ha visto por mucha gente que los fundamentales no eran tan malos, y en parte se ha visto que el nuevo CEO sabe llevar la empresa.
> 
> Es un buen resultado para GME. De quebrar a tener fuerza suficiente para implementar cambios.



Muchos han perdido hasta la camisa por el camino...


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Muchos han perdido hasta la camisa por el camino...




Porque entraron al final del squeeze y ni siquiera se han salido. Son retards, no se nos olvide. Las reglas del Universo no se aplican para ellos.


----------



## Faldo (4 Feb 2021)

-67% de rentabilidad llevo con GME.

HOLDeismo o muerte.... Tiene pinta que va a ser muerte


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Porque entraron al final del squeeze y ni siquiera se han salido. Son retards, no se nos olvide. Las reglas del Universo no se aplican para ellos.



Y todavía tienes la poca vergüenza de venir aquí a darles lecciones a ellos, cuando tú estuviste animando a la gente a entrar cuando más alto estaba? 
A cada paso demuestras la puta escoria que eres.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## xzess (4 Feb 2021)

Yo creo basado en mis creencias de nubes y colorines que AMC aun puede aguantar. GME lo salva alguna noticia mediatica, el problema precisamente del bajón de la acción es precisamente la sensación de derrota y pérdida, que es una espiral difícil de parar. Yo voy perdiendo, metí a 95, por suerte no mucho.


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Y todavía tienes la poca vergüenza de venir aquí a darles lecciones a ellos, cuando tú estuviste animando a la gente a entrar cuando más alto estaba?
> A cada paso demuestras la puta escoria que eres.




A mi como al resto se me engañó con un supuesto squeeze de al menos 1000 dólares, y ojo que quizá se hubiera dado si Robin Hood no lo hubiera evitado. Va a tener law suits para los restos, esa empresa esta kaput.

Es un squeeze que cuando yo iba a entrar (Viernes) me parecia cojonudo, tarde pero más que suficiente, y aunque hubiera perdido 200 euros me compensaba el intento y los loles.

Pero me lo perdí y luego vi ya que no tiene sentido, y que todo lo que están haciendo es marear al personal y alargándolo sin sentido, a base de memes, me imagino que para retirarse ellos con tiempo.

Nada más. El Viernes por la mañana era el dia, lo he repetido mil veces. Para los que nos enteramos tarde, quiero decir, para los retards.


----------



## anonimocobarde (4 Feb 2021)

B y C. Nah, es bromi, solo la B.

Yo agradezco el viaje. Preferiría haberme hecho rico, claro, pero creo que ha merecido la pena:

Por los memes
Por este hilo
Porque tuve la posibilidad de ganar un 50% sobre la inversión y DECIDÍ AGUANTAR. Hay que decir que la mierda que he invertido más el 50% es una mierda y media, pero bueno.
Porque hace mucho que quería empezar a invertir, y esto ha conseguido que me anime. El precio que he pagado me parece bajo. Con una valiosa lección sobre burbujas incluida.
Aún confío en que GME resurja de sus cenizas en el medio plazo. Veremos.
Respecto al "short squeeze", sí, me parece que se ha acabado la fiesta.


----------



## xzess (4 Feb 2021)

Esta es la tendencia a 1 de febrero:


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> B y C. Nah, es bromi, solo la B.
> 
> Yo agradezco el viaje. Preferiría haberme hecho rico, claro, pero creo que ha merecido la pena:
> 
> ...




Lo de los malos siempre ganan es realtivo en este caso. Han quedado en ridículo, outsmarted por unos niños rata pajilleros comedoritos. A ellos con sus sueldos millonarios y gráficas de velas negras y demás mierdas les han robado la cartera unos pobres desgraciados con los cheques del Gobierno (impulsados por quienes si saben, pero un leve empujon), y han tenido que demostrar lo hijos de puta que son para salvar los muebles.


----------



## Zoeric (4 Feb 2021)

E) que Degiro no me dejase comprar el día 26 a 90 para haber vendido a 300.


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

APE'S IN CONTROL.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Feb 2021)

No entiendo el B) ¿esta demostrado ya que los malos han ganado?.

Quicir ¿cuando han perdido los malvados ya?
Ahora que está bajando ¿serán tan retrasado los malvados que emitirán más cortos?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Feb 2021)

Yo uso Blockfolio desde hace tiempo, un portfolio para sincronizar con wallets, pero estas semanas añadió operar con FTX y entre otras, está DODGE. Por si te apetece echar un ojo y eso.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (4 Feb 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 563981
> 
> 
> APE'S IN CONTROL.



Correcto.

La primera vez en mi vida que voy a silenciar a alguien. Pero Nico y Oyeah me sobran. No porque desalienten o pongan el contrapunto sino porque no se dan cuenta que aquí no hemos venido a ganar pasta y siguen en esquemas de perdedores. PETARDOS.


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Lo que deberiaís preguntaros, es lo que dije hace unos dias: ¿cómo es posible que una empresa en una situación tan crítica, tan expuesta, no fuera atacada por el resto de fondos para meterla un short squeeze de cagarse la perra? ¿Cómo es que se la dejaba estar ahi, con esa exposición, esperando que quebrara? ¿ESTÁN LOS FONDOS DE ACUERDO Y SE REPARTEN LAS EMPRESAS, LOS STOCKS, NO SE PISAN LAS POLLAS UNOS A OTROS POR PACTOS QUE HACEN ENTRE ELLOS?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (4 Feb 2021)

E) Tanto hablar de shorts y ni una chortina en el hilo.


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

Esta decaido el ambiente en reddit? Joder, no quiero que acabe la fiesta...

Me hubiera gustado un juego limpio y no las trampas que hubieron desde el primer diaa....


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Es normal, a mi también me cabrearon cuando me decian que no, que el short squeeze todavia estaba por venir, que hoy no, mañana. Que lo del Viernes no era.


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> B y C. Nah, es bromi, solo la B.
> 
> Yo agradezco el viaje. Preferiría haberme hecho rico, claro, pero creo que ha merecido la pena:
> 
> ...



Muy similar a lo mío bro, otra vez que me alegro de tener mis ahorros en criptos. Seguiré por ahí que me va mejor

Y además veo que tengo que dejar las dronjas o algo porque yo me sigo loleando a gustamen, espero no ser el único del jilo

Pero esto no iba de holdear jajaja ya estáis de capa caída? Que a lo mejor me toca ir un día a la guerra con vosotros ostia puta!

No seáis paper hands como Nico y Oyeah, no seáis así

Lo único que me jodería sería que se chapase el jilo pero creo que reflotará bastante

Para mi ha sido un gustazo esta movida y no entiendo como se puede dudar de algo que creías que era lo correcto

que había posibilidad de hacer cash? Más que con la lotería supongo... pero la mayoría no estamos aquí por eso


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2021)

No seas ingrato.

Yo JAMAS dije que no inviertan, o que no holdeen, o que no NADA y, mucho menos, voy a decir "Yo os avise" o cosa similar.

Traté de aclarar dudas a quienes no tenían ni la más puta idea de esto con la mejor de las intenciones.

Ahora... un detalle...

El squeeze de Volkswagen (mítico, que está en los libros de historia y cursos de bolsa) arrancó en unos $ 200 para llegar unos $ 1000 (no recuerdo los valores exactos pero creo que alguien hasta puso el gráfico más atrás).

Eso es -para el más mítico short squeeze de la historia-, ni más ni menos que un 5X (500%).

GME arrancó esto en $ 20 y llegó a $ 440... ni más ni menos que un 22X.

¿Y dicen que todavía va a llegar?

Les recuerdo que en el mítico caso Volkswagen el poseedor de las acciones era una MANO UNICA que controlaba todo el proceso... aquí fueron miles (o millones) cada uno haciendo lo que le parecía.

En lo que todos podemos coincidir -asumo- es en que:

a) Posiblemente salvó a GME de la quiebra (muy positivo)

b) Sirvió para putear a los bancos, fondos y demás jungla infame (muy bonito)

c) Se prestó a días de diversión, memes y alegría (más que lindo).

d) Para mucha gente sirvió para aprender (siempre útil).

e) Le hemos regalado varios yates a los Fondos de Inversión (felices ellos).

f) La gente ganó en sentido de coordinación y cooperación (valioso en la medida en que no se sientan luego defraudados los que pierden y eso destruya otras iniciativas futuras en temas MAS IMPORTANTES que los de la bolsa, hablo de política)


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 563981
> 
> 
> APE'S IN CONTROL.




A esto es a lo que me refiero. Esto es lo que hace daño y no me gusta nada. Que se engañe.


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> La primera vez en mi vida que voy a silenciar a alguien. Pero Nico y Oyeah me sobran. No porque desalienten o pongan el contrapunto sino porque no se dan cuenta que aquí no hemos venido a ganar pasta y siguen en esquemas de perdedores. PETARDOS.



Si si, son como el colega aburrido de la fiesta que se quiere ir antes o se queja del sitio cuando todos la estamos gozando...

Anda e iros a tomar por culo joder!


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Y sed positivos: habeís descubierto una manera de hacer algo de dinero sin mucho riesgo. Es estar pendiente de esos foros, si no los chapan, y entrar al final del principio y salir al principio del final. Con este mismo caso o AMC se podría haber hecho MUCHO dinero, han pegado subidones enormes.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (4 Feb 2021)

¿Problem? I like the stock.


----------



## anonimocobarde (4 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No seáis paper hands como Nico y Oyeah, no seáis así



Eso nunca, HOLD hasta ser ricos o hasta que se acabe la fiesta del todo (cuando la acción valga menos que el papel en que esté impresa).
Aún seguimos por encima del máximo histórico previo al meme.


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Si si, son como el colega aburrido de la fiesta que se quiere ir antes o se queja del sitio cuando todos la estamos gozando...
> 
> Anda e iros a tomar por culo joder!



Me hizo coña lo del colega aburrido pero Nico, además de que sabe y tiene clase, no solo en este jilo que he compartido con él en jilos que no eran de economía y por los que* nadie *le iba a pagar un cent. Siempre con buenos aportes y educación

Y sobre todo, que haciendo de contrapeso puede haber evitado que otros foreros palmen pasta. Se podrá equivocar, como con el bitcoin, pero yo en su caso no puedo pensar que lo haga con mala intención.

Al contrario que esfinter y sus hilos de pumpeo de Ripple


Pumpeo XRP 01/02



Aunque con lo que saqué ese día en xrp me daba para bastante más de mi par de acciones probablemente tiradas de GME, y no creo que me hubiera enterado o entrado si no es por él así que eso se lo agradezco.

Sé que el dinero no es fungible... pero pensar en que puedo haberme quedado los ahorros del trolaco de esfinter me daparapa

LOL


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Y sed positivos: habeís descubierto una manera de hacer algo de dinero sin mucho riesgo. Es estar pendiente de esos foros, si no los chapan, y entrar al final del principio y salir al principio del final. Con este mismo caso o AMC se podría haber hecho MUCHO dinero, han pegado subidones enormes.



Como han dicho algun compañero o yo mismo, estuve sacando tanto en GME como AMC rentabilidades, del 30-40 pero...en mi y los demas retards habian otras motivaciones... Somos retards no gilipollas, sabiamos lo que habia y podia haber...


----------



## Faldo (4 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 563991
> 
> 
> ¿Problem? I like the stock.



Casi es clavada a la mía


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Y sed positivos: habeís descubierto una manera de hacer algo de dinero sin mucho riesgo. Es estar pendiente de esos foros, si no los chapan, y entrar al final del principio y salir al principio del final. Con este mismo caso o AMC se podría haber hecho MUCHO dinero, han pegado subidones enormes.



Por cierto, aquí en burbuja también. El primer hilo sobre el particular se abrió en fecha burbujista pro:

GameStop

Lo que hace grande a @Arthas98


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

Yo vengo despues de trabajar a meterme a este hilo a despollarme y a sentirme parte de un grupo de locos que vamos a la guerra descojonandonos, en plan Braveheart enseñando los culos xD

Imagino que esta "revolución" se ha dado en parte por el momento que nos ha tocado vivir en que casi no se socializa, no se sale, no ves a tus amigos a penas...y el humano es un ser sociable que necesita esa fuerza de grupo...

Si juntas eso con memes brutales...boom!


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Por cierto, aquí en burbuja también. El primer hilo sobre el particular se abrió en fecha burbujista pro:
> 
> GameStop
> 
> Lo que hace grande a @Arthas98




Si, pero eso exige mucho tiempo, análisis de fundamentales, de quien se pasa en los cortos, de quien busca quebrar a quien, de todas esas movidas. Es demasiado a largo plazo. Deja que los de Reddit te hagan el trabajo sucio.

Si llegas a entrar el Martes con las primeras subidas y los monos ya saltando sobre las mesas hubieras podido pegar un pellizco importante.


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Por cierto, aquí en burbuja también. El primer hilo sobre el particular se abrió en fecha burbujista pro:
> 
> GameStop
> 
> Lo que hace grande a @Arthas98



Y lo lei antes del petardazo... Gilipollas de mi...


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (4 Feb 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Y lo lei antes del petardazo... Gilipollas de mi...



Yo me metí ahí. ¿Cómo no fiarse de algo así escrito en octubre?


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Hice el puto canelo y vendí en 30 y algo a tes de que explotara hacia arriba, menuda patada en la boca me he llevado





Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Yo me metí ahí. ¿Cómo no fiarse de algo así escrito en octubre?




Ahi tienes al autor del hilo, vendiendo unas 300 acciones creo recordar a menos de 30.

300 x 20 que le costaron = 6000 euros.

300 x 300 que podia haberlas vendido = 90.000 euros.


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Ahi tienes al autor del hilo, vendiendo unas 300 acciones creo recordar a menos de 30.
> 
> 300 x 20 que le costaron = 600 euros.
> 
> 300 x 300 que podia haberlas vendido = 90.000 euros.



Sí yo ya había zankeado ese coment de Arthas que reconoció el error y de manera jrasiosa


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Sí yo ya había zankeado ese coment de Arthas que reconoció el error y de manera jrasiosa



Son 6mil euros, mi culpa. Ahi si ya entiendo que él los sacara.

Es la ventaja de ser rico. Metes eso ahi por si acaso y te olvidas completamente hasta que tu broker te llama y te dice lo que hay. Te pilla en la piscina y dices, cojonudo, sácalo que esta noche carnaval.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Ahi tienes al autor del hilo, vendiendo unas 300 acciones creo recordar a menos de 30.
> 
> 300 x 20 que le costaron = 600 euros.
> 
> ...



Lo leí, lo leí. Aún así, vendió en lo que es el valor razonable de la acción. Así, pues, ni tan mal por el forero. Es más y especialmente, no se puede hablar mal de quien compartió su hallazgo en... ¡octubre! Puto crack.


----------



## Kluster (4 Feb 2021)

De momento los únicos que han ganado dinero a espuertas son los paperhands que se salieron a 400... 300... 200... etc

Ahora mismo con una purga masiva de paperhands los que quedan en el tablero están perdiendo dinero, tanto los retards como los fondos de inversion involucrados.

La gracia está en ver quien podrá seguir permitiéndose perder dinero y hasta cuando. De ahí lo de "hold the line".


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (4 Feb 2021)

Interesante pasar por Reddit y ver que han infiltrado a un montón de Nicos y petardos al estilo Ouyeah

En la cuenta de Instagram reddit_wallstreetbets lo explican bien en sus stories. Por si os abruma mucho el foro de reddit. A DFV le deben haber mandado matones previo intento de maletines. Le van a buscar las cosquillas. Eso no hay humano que lo aguante. Una vez caída la reina la partida puede ser más fácil si siembran la división. Los fondos deben estar jodidísimos. ¿pero no os dáis cuenta? Solo hay que hacer oídos sordoss y holdear.

PD. Mi análisis bursátil es tan estúpido como el de cualquier trabajador de Melvin Capital. I only eat crayons.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (4 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> De momento los únicos que han ganado dinero a espuertas son los paperhands que se salieron a 400... 300... 200... etc
> 
> Ahora mismo con una purga masiva de paperhands los que quedan en el tablero están perdiendo dinero, tanto los retards como los fondos de inversion involucrados.
> 
> La gracia está en ver quien podrá seguir permitiéndose perder dinero y hasta cuando. De ahí lo de "hold the line".



Pena que ya no sabemos qué hace DFV


----------



## anonimocobarde (4 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> La gracia está en ver quien podrá seguir permitiéndose perder dinero y hasta cuando. De ahí lo de "hold the line".



Es que nosotros no perdemos. Ya hemos hecho la apuesta. Al que lo haya hecho bien, apostado una cantidad razonable que no le importa demasiado perder, solo le queda cruzarse de brazos y esperar. Obviamente el que se ha jugado los ahorros de su vida, la beca de la universidad o algo así no tendrá más remedio que vender a pérdidas (o ganando mucho si entró a tiempo).

Los fondos siguen perdiendo pasta... Salvo que la tesis de Nico sea correcta y todos los cortos sean nuevos. Aunque no sé yo quién iba a poner un corto con la volatilidad que había hace un par de días...


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Pena que ya no sabemos qué hace DFV



La verdad que uno de los motivos para mi de estar en esto son los huevos que le echó DFV, me parece admirable y digno de apoyo si era posible

Pero cuando vi que ya no iba a publicar minuto y resultado ya pensé que iba a bajar el tema

quizás quiera posicionarse y plantar batalla con un valor más próximo al real y no me parecería mal

Si hubiera vendido a 400 y con ese pastizal comprar ahora a 65 se la liaría a los fondos pero bien


----------



## fran1488 (4 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Interesante pasar por Reddit y ver que han infiltrado a un montón de Nicos y petardos al estilo Ouyeah
> 
> En la cuenta de Instagram reddit_wallstreetbets lo explican bien en sus stories. Por si os abruma mucho el foro de reddit. A DFV le deben haber mandado matones previo intento de maletines. Le van a buscar las cosquillas. Eso no hay humano que lo aguante. Una vez caída la reina la partida puede ser más fácil si siembran la división. Los fondos deben estar jodidísimos. ¿pero no os dáis cuenta? Solo hay que hacer oídos sordoss y holdear.
> 
> PD. Mi análisis bursátil es tan estúpido como el de cualquier trabajador de Melvin Capital. I only eat crayons.



Eso mismo pienso yo, la presión que hay en los comentarios de Reddit para que las manos de diamante vendan es BRUTAL. Eso solo puede significar que el enemigo está echando toda la carne en el asador y está contra las cuerdas. Las manos de diamante saben que el precio no importa.


----------



## Bafumat (4 Feb 2021)

Sobre el tema @Nico se puede estar de acuerdo o no con el, pero en este hilo ha ido aportando información interesante y valiosa.

Estamos en burbuja y continuamente caemos en el “si no estas conmigo estas contra mi”.

Me imagino que no soy el único por aquí pero yo llevo ya muchos años por Internet y de verdad que añoro los tiempos en los que en los foros la gente debatia por muy enfrentados que estuvieran sus puntos de vista. Hoy en dia las opiniones, ideas y argumentos contrarios se desechan ninsiquiera se tienen en cuenta y muchas veces se cae en el insulto gratuito.

Señores, eso no es bueno.

Yo mismo me ilusione mucho con este tema y posiblemente de haber tenido el sobrante hubiese entrado en GME a un precio muy alto, pero despues de leer información de varias fuentes entre ellas Nico mis ideas fueron cambiando, yo sólo me mantengo en dos cosas, que la sociedad fragmentada es débil y que el jamón esta sobrevalorado, a mi dadme un buen lomo; todo lo demás como los calzoncillos de vez en cuando puedes darles la vuelta pero cuando ya empeizan a oler es mejor cambiarlos.

Y quizas me equivoque y el dia 9 fliparemis todos, pero ha sido muy interesante todo, me llevo el humor, los memes, nuevos conocimientos, muchas cosas la verdad y no me malonterpreteis no doy por finalizado el asunto pero creo que la siguiente partida se jugara en los tribunales.

Para acabar os dejo dos frases de Mark Twain:

“La verdad es más extraña que la ficción, pero es porque la ficción está obligada a atenerse a las posibilidades; La verdad no.”

“No es lo que no sabes lo que te mete en problemas, sino aquello que tú sabes con certeza, pero que no era tan verdadero”


----------



## -Galaiko (4 Feb 2021)

No todo es dinero...
Escuchar mientras se ve la grafica de GME


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (4 Feb 2021)

Yo hoy he añadido otra, palmare una cantidad asumible.... *cuando venda*


----------



## Orison (4 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> La verdad que uno de los motivos para mi de estar en esto son los huevos que le echó DFV, me parece admirable y digno de apoyo si era posible
> 
> Pero cuando vi que ya no iba a publicar minuto y resultado ya pensé que iba a bajar el tema
> 
> ...



Yo creo que lo de dfv ha sido más por tema de la SEC


----------



## Kluster (4 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Los fondos siguen perdiendo pasta... Salvo que la tesis de Nico sea correcta y todos los cortos sean nuevos. Aunque no sé yo quién iba a poner un corto con la volatilidad que había hace un par de días...



Los retards que compraron a 300 hicieron la inestimable labor de quitar de circulación muchas de las acciones que soltaban los paperhands para que no cayeran en manos de fondos shorteadores. De ahí que estén presumiendo de su retraso en WSB.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (4 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> La verdad que uno de los motivos para mi de estar en esto son los huevos que le echó DFV, me parece admirable y digno de apoyo si era posible
> 
> Pero cuando vi que ya no iba a publicar minuto y resultado ya pensé que iba a bajar el tema
> 
> ...



Supongo que lo dejó para evitar problemas legales. Es probable que el regulador yanki dé un palazo a alguien y él tenía papeletas (aunque en mi modesta opinión, de procederse contra algún redditero no debería ser él).


----------



## Red Star (4 Feb 2021)

Putos parguelas...

*Que no decaiga el ánimo. SIMIOS, FUERTES, UNIDOS.*

Yo llevo HODLeando Bitcoin desde el 2013. He tenido que sufrir trillones de cracks, desplomes de la cotización bestiales, FUD, Nicos, y tragar mierda a punta pala.

Y ahí sigo. Lo que antes me costó 45 dólares ahora vale 37000.

No os podéis desanimar porque la cotización haya caído. Eso es normal, estaba previsto, se sabía, se advirtió, era de esperar. Es la caída previa al GAMMA SQUEEZE.

*¡¡¡HODL HIJOS DE PVTA, HODL!!!*

Los fondos están jodidos, tarde o temprano tendrán que comprar todo lo que puedan al precio que sea.

Al menos podremos vender por 1000 pavos nuestras acciones. No desaniméis. Tened fé y HODLear como buenos simios descerebrados. En Wall Street gana quien tiene los cojones más grandes y nosotros los tenemos. No me seáis maricas.

Escuchad al puto y verdadero LOBO DE WALL STREET dándonos ánimos:



Y ponéos la peli de El Lobo de Wall Street de Leonardo Di Caprio. Así lo entenderéis.


----------



## Kluster (4 Feb 2021)

Como se nota que los muy cabrones de los brokers están haciendo saltar los stop loss que da gusto.


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que teniaís expectativas demasiado altas.

-El de Citron llorando. Que ya no maś cortos y que ya no son establishment. 100% de pérdidas.

-Mervin pidiendo dinero por ahi, pasando el cepillo.

-El de Robin Hood acabado y con ruedas de prensa de Holocausto.

-La Ocasio Cortez tuiteando, Elon Musk tuiteando, el Wolf comentando la jugada.

-El establishment nervioso pensando a ver como paran estos grupos de retrasados en los foros. A la Pelosi se le cortó la regla.

-La mafia gorda de Wall Street teniendo que dejar el Martini y mover el culo a ir solventando el desaguisado. Llamaditas de teléfono y reparto de collejas.

-Y los loles al mundo mundial.


Ya está bien creo yo.


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo creo que teniaís expectativas demasiado altas.
> 
> -El de Citron llorando. Que ya no maś cortos y que ya no son establishment.
> 
> ...



Pues yo espero que solo sea el comienzo


----------



## Bafumat (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (4 Feb 2021)

Os cuento un secretito.

Si *NO *vendes *NO PIERDES.*

Lifehack *BROOTAL.

HODL! *


----------



## Red Star (4 Feb 2021)

En cuanto baje de 50, poned ya las órdenes de venta. Al menos es lo que voy a hacer yo. Es necesario mostrar la zanahoria a los fondos. Yo las pondré a 1000, que creo que es algo realista. El GAMMA SQUEEZE será muy rápido. A lo sumo durará menos de un día, o si acaso 1 día o 2, aunque como nadie está vendiendo, todo es incierto, porque muchos van a HOLDear hasta el final sólo para ver a esos HIJOS DE PVTA arder en el infierno.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Feb 2021)

Joder, salgo del jilo unas horas porque me obligan a trabajar para conseguir plátanos y más stonks y veo bajona.

Holdear, que esto va para largo!


----------



## anonimocobarde (4 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> En cuanto baje de 50, poned ya las órdenes de venta. Al menos es lo que voy a hacer yo. Es necesario mostrar la zanahoria a los fondos. Yo las pondré a 1000, que creo que es algo realista. El GAMMA SQUEEZE será muy rápido. A lo sumo durará menos de un día, o si acaso 1 día o 2, aunque como nadie está vendiendo, todo es incierto, porque muchos van a HOLDear hasta el final sólo para ver a esos HIJOS DE PVTA arder en el infierno.



Degiro no me deja poner órdenes de venta a más de un 20% del precio actual. Peor para ellos, mi precio de venta es infinito.


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> En cuanto baje de 50, poned ya las órdenes de venta. Al menos es lo que voy a hacer yo. Es necesario mostrar la zanahoria a los fondos. Yo las pondré a 1000, que creo que es algo realista. El GAMMA SQUEEZE será muy rápido. A lo sumo durará menos de un día, o si acaso 1 día o 2, aunque como nadie está vendiendo, todo es incierto, porque muchos van a HOLDear hasta el final sólo para ver a esos HIJOS DE PVTA arder en el infierno.



Estás loco

y me encanta

pero

hold o muerte

_En cuanto baje de 50, poned ya las órdenes de venta. Al menos es lo que voy a hacer yo. Es necesario mostrar la zanahoria a los fondos. Yo las pondré a 1000_

jajajaja


----------



## OYeah (4 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


>




Hostia, esta escena tiene continuación y apropiado final.


----------



## Red Star (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## Lovecraf (4 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 564112



Joder como están las cabezas.


----------



## Kalevala (4 Feb 2021)

Bueno pues conmigo habéis podido: he perdido dinero en mi corto.

Compre una PUT 50 vencimiento mañana, cuando la acción estaba a 325. Me costo 510 $
La he vendido hoy con el precio a 70, pensando que no llegaría a 50, por ..... 300$

Y como puede ser que habiendo bajado de 325 a 70 haya perdido dinero con una PUT?
Pues la puta volatilidad. La compre el dia de mayor subida y ni me fije en la volatilidad (debia estar por encima de 1000%) Ahora con una vola de 585% la PUT vale muy poco.

En fin apuntaos un tanto los Buy & Hold


----------



## gecko (4 Feb 2021)

Desde el desconocimiento total que tengo de bolsa, y sabiendo que esto está más manipulado que un teatro de marionetas... Si nadie vende por qué bajan las acciones?? La teoría oficial es que si muchos venden y pocos compran bajaría... no que hay un tío de un fondo que le da a un botón y hace que se desplome... Gracias por aclarar


----------



## Red Star (4 Feb 2021)

Disclaimer: I am not a professional and this is not investment advice. I am long GME (216 shares cuz poor) and ✋ing.

This post is for those of you who are new and asking about why people are still holding in this stock. It represents my personal opinion, often backed up by facts, but also including theorizing. This is all in addition to the original DD+updates, which can be viewed here:

One DD to Rule Them All
www.gmedd.com
Further evidence that Gamestop is serious about this (they hired some big players with the focus on customer service and digital sales)

*1) Institutional Ownership of GME is over 100% of the float.*

Blah blah blah, what's the big deal? Well consider this for a moment. If we assume that these institutional shares are essentially not in daily play (not exactly true because some of them are shares held for smaller accounts or whatever, but ignore that because diamond hands probably hold an equivalent amount to that portion), and we go ahead and assume that those institutional shares cannot be bought to cover a short (which they can but not easily/not quickly)...then:

*EVERY SINGLE SHARE TRADED ON THE MARKET IS A SHORTED SHARE THAT IS OWED TO SOMEBODY.*

That's right, every single share traded on the market is ACTUALLY AN IOU. That's INSANE. And for every share we (as retail investors) buy, that's an ADDITIONAL IOU.

I literally can't overstate how insane this is. This isn't just a short squeeze where there aren't enough shares....there are literally *LESS THAN ZERO UN-SHORTED SHARES TRADED*. This goes so far beyond a liquidity issue, I honestly don't know how clearing houses are even functionally capable of obtaining GME shares anymore. This thing will explode soon, because every share bought is just compounding IOUs at this point (on avg, obviously).

Forget the moon.... to some kind of permanent orbit.

*2) Price movement during the meteoric rises*

On Monday, Jan 25th, we had some huge spikes but only slightly positive movement. On Tuesday Jan 26th, price slowly climbed at an almost perfect line. This, I believe, was some shorts carefully, slowly covering and/or retail buying excitedly and/or a gamma squeeze due to the unexpected situation where every call from the Friday before ended up being ITM. Then between Tuesday and Wednesday, price *SHOT up afterhours from $150/share to $350/share*. Bloomberg had an interesting article regarding how approx. only $45m was needed for this price movement. On Wednesday, Jan 27th, the stock essentially traded sideways, with some big volatility. Then on Thursday, Jan 28th, many brokers suddenly restricted the ability to buy GME and the price fell sharply, but then rose again with additional movement after hours (likely MM's covering the newly ITM calls before Friday, perhaps some shorts covering). On Friday, Jan 29th, a twitter account belonging to one "Kjetill Stjerne" who may or may not be a reclusive Viking billionaire, tweeted that they would "hold the line" in light of the brokers closing and posted a bash script with a piece including something like "hunt=shortsells". While nobody can confirm if this is true (though he was for sure someone early on the GME boat, we don't know if he's actually wealthy, etc), all of us who watched the Level II Data stream on Friday saw that many of the ladder attacks (aka, rapid share dumps and/or shorts, below ask price and sometimes below bid price) were suddenly stopped when compared to previous days, and the stock, while very volatile, closed at $325 (essentially, sideways movement again, but with huge spikes/dips) leaving lots of call options ITM.


After Friday, the stock dropped starting Monday. It closed Monday at 225, and Tuesday at 90. I believe this was due partially to people selling (and panic selling), but also due to people shorting. It's important to note that volume was HIGHEST DURING the Friday before last, and then last Mon/Tue. Once the stock rose above $325, volume stayed relatively low and dropped until Tuesday.


What does all this mean? My opinion is that the spike was artificial. Someone intentionally raised the price using afterhours movements (why? I can hand-wave and give some options...but it's all speculation), and opinion of the stock was high enough to sustain that high price for a little while. Once that was evident, brokers across the board suddenly restricted the ability to buy shares (not just Robinhood), likely due to increased clearinghouse requirements, thus locking out retail investors. I personally also believe the Viking was legit, and he's the reason the price stayed up on Friday in the absence of retail buying, but that's my personal opinion. Which brings us to discuss the broker restrictions:

*3) Broker Restrictions*

*IT IS CRITICAL TO NOTE THIS*INTERVIEW*:* This chairman of IBKR, one of the brokers said this: "We are concerned about the ability of the market and the clearing systems, through the onslaught of orders, to continue to provide liquidity. And we are concerned about the financial viability of intermediaries and the clearing houses". In other words, there were so many shares of GME traded that it seems they were having *TROUBLE TO FIND THE SHARES and/or THE CASH TO BACKUP TRADES*. He also talked about how he "saw this squeeze going to infinity and so they stopped it to prevent losses". So brokers began to call margins on margin accounts, liquidating stock and options, sometimes very conveniently at the lowest price of a dip. E-toro "accidentally" set automatic stop-limits. Robinhood restricted buying to one share, etc. etc. All of which led to a drying up of the BUY side of the books, allowing the SELL side to push price down far more easily than normal.

*4) Media Manipulation*

It has become blatantly apparent that the news media is generally ignorant of the situation, whether willfully or not. From articles about the "short squeeze" in NOK or BB (neither of which is significantly shorted), to an endless litany of articles about how "reddit" or the "reddit army" has moved to Silver despite only a single post in the sub about it, or Biotech, etc. The silver one is my favorite because EVERYONE reported that...but it was practically absent from this sub. Smells really fishy.

Ever since Wed, Jan 13th, the media has been reporting that "the short squeeze has happened."

The best examples, in my opinion, is if you watch the "new" articles after doing a Google search of "GME." You'll find that in general, whenever GME starts to rise, there are suddenly "new" (not actually new but updated so that they look like they came out just now) articles bashing on Gamestop, retail traders, the "frenzy", WSB, or speculation in general. (my personal opinion, based on what I've seen)

*5) Bot accounts*

There's been a massive influx in this sub of bot accounts that seem to generally be negative on the GME situation.


These are a general summary of the reasons that people feel like it's still worth holding GME.
If the news article writers tried harder to find the truth (please, DM me, I'll help), instead of blatantly making things up (re: Silver squeeze, NOK squeeze, BB squeeze, other "next targets of Reddit", Qanon comparisons, etc);
if Citadel (a market maker) didn't give a loan to Melvin (a huge GME shorter);
if Citron research hadn't tweeted on Jan 19th that they would discuss reasons for shorting GME (*the next day*) just as GME dipped suddenly during a rise (and then postponed it because they forgot about the inauguration)...and proceeded to give REALLY unconvincing reasons.
if people didn't see evidence of attempted stock manipulation in this subreddit by new accounts;
if the price movements weren't extremely suspect and rapid;
if there wasn't constant reporting about "shorts have definitely already covered" for weeks;
if we hadn't seen hundreds of articles about how WSB traders could never understand the fundamentals (while I've seen more fundamentals in the DDs here than in any news article about GME);

Edit: if the GME and AMC graphs hadn't been paralleling each other for a week;

*if brokers almost across the board hadn't SUDDENLY restricted the ability for retail investors to BUY but not SELL shares and/or options*;
if institutional ownership wasn't over 100%, and shorters hadn't been so greedy as to short up to 138% of float (it's lower now, but it's still *insanely* high imo);
*and finally IF there wasn't a convincing turn-around story and evidence of it;

Then people (including myself) wouldn't be holding. This is my summary of what I feel are the pertinent points relating to GME atm. Feel free to buy, sell, hold the stock as you see fit, this is not financial advice.*

Don't ever buy stock/options with money you can't afford to lose.


----------



## Kluster (4 Feb 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Bueno pues conmigo habéis podido: he perdido dinero en mi corto.
> 
> Compre una PUT 50 vencimiento mañana, cuando la acción estaba a 325. Me costo 510 $
> La he vendido hoy con el precio a 70, pensando que no llegaría a 50, por ..... 300$
> ...



Pues esos 200 $ dólares que has perdido son un grano de arena en la playa de pérdidas de los HF.

HOLD!!


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (4 Feb 2021)

Se está poniendo de una manera que ya van a empezar a entrar los value investors 

The lost to the river! A Holdear como buen macaco...


----------



## filets (4 Feb 2021)

gecko dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento total que tengo de bolsa, y sabiendo que esto está más manipulado que un teatro de marionetas... Si nadie vende por qué bajan las acciones?? La teoría oficial es que si muchos venden y pocos compran bajaría... no que hay un tío de un fondo que le da a un botón y hace que se desplome... Gracias por aclarar



Es que sí estaban vendiendo


----------



## Kluster (4 Feb 2021)

gecko dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento total que tengo de bolsa, y sabiendo que esto está más manipulado que un teatro de marionetas... Si nadie vende por qué bajan las acciones?? La teoría oficial es que si muchos venden y pocos compran bajaría... no que hay un tío de un fondo que le da a un botón y hace que se desplome... Gracias por aclarar



Hacen muchas ventas pequeñas entre los fondos con unos algoritmos informáticos que bajan el precio límite a cada segundo, seguidas de una compra grande de acciones que no tira tanto el precio para arriba. Así muchas veces y lentamente van erosionando el precio.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Putos parguelas...
> 
> *Que no decaiga el ánimo. SIMIOS, FUERTES, UNIDOS.*
> 
> ...



O sea, tanto meme y tanto llamar a los retards a la inmolacion y a la Guerra Santa y al final toda la vaina va de poder vender a 1000?

Valla, no me lo experaba.


----------



## filets (4 Feb 2021)

Los GMEHOLDers sois los nuevos pilladosenterra



> Terra es el portal de Telefónica en Internet. Salió al parqué hace poco mas de un año, y lo hizo a 15 euros la acción.
> 
> Al principio todo el mundo comenzó a comprar acciones de Terra y éstas empezaron a subir y subir hasta rondar los 139 euros por acción, fue un boom.
> 
> ...


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> Los GMEHOLDers sois los nuevos pilladosenterra


----------



## filets (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## poppom (4 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 564166
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 564167
> ...



Los memes de derrota son tan graciosos como los de victoria.
He palmado 200$(cuando venda) aún así risas a carcajadas


----------



## Desencantado (4 Feb 2021)

Llámenme optimista si quieren, pero que conste que yo entré en GME por el dividendo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (4 Feb 2021)

Cada día más cerca.


----------



## electrón (4 Feb 2021)

Ya están entrando los "listos" a decir que somos unos tontacos, que esto va p'abajo, qué estamos pillados, que tal que cual. etc. Qué yo sepa los que han comprado aquí según lo que ha ido diciendo la gente tienen entre 1 a 5 acciones, En mi caso únicamente una, para no venderla, porque me sale de los huevos.

No veo a nadie que le haya metido 80.000€ o 750.000€, nadie aquí se va a arruinar, GRACIAS por vuestros consejos, siiiii vamos a morir todos, vosotros sois muy chupis porque no perdéis nada... y venís aquí a ¿reíros de qué si se puede saber?. ¿Nunca habéis comprado nada por placer?

Huid y viviréis, un tiemo al menos y dentro de muchos años en vuestra cueva Doritos, no querríais una oportunidad, al menos una, de haber podido mojarle la oreja a algún fondo cocainómano de Wall Street? 



Iros a reddit a trollear que allí es donde han metido miles de euros... aquí la mayoría vamos con algo simbólico, no hemos metido la casa, ni somos ludópatas... bueno al menos hablo por mi.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (4 Feb 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Bueno pues conmigo habéis podido: he perdido dinero en mi corto.
> 
> (...)
> 
> En fin apuntaos un tanto los Buy & Hold



Vaya *PUT*ada hoyga 

Esta práctica de "invertir" en acciones de una empresa esperando que el negocio vaya mal y baje, ganando dinero de esta forma, me parece tan absurda como inmoral y si esta cruzada sirve para dar un buen escarmiento a los que la practican y eliminarla o almenos limitarla, daré por bien invertidos los ochocientos y pico leuros que metí aunque pierda hasta el último céntimo.

*HODL *hasta el final, volveré con mi escudo o sobre él.


----------



## jorlau (4 Feb 2021)

Tarde productiva, dos más pa la saca.

HOLD


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Feb 2021)

Pedid un préstamo para comprar más


----------



## Insurrección (4 Feb 2021)

He comprao 3, en total he podido tirar 161,5€ comisiones incluidas

Muchísimo menos de lo que me habría gastado en cañas en el último año.

Al menos me echaré unas risas virtuales con mis compis burbujos, mis amigos de verdad están bajo las piedras muertos de miedo por un virus de mierda...

*SKOL & HOLD !!!*


----------



## Knabenschiessen (4 Feb 2021)

Malditos hijos de perra, no decaigáis. Algunos ya estáis con el que bonito mientras duro, al menos nos hemos echado unas risas bla bla bla...

Lo tenéis al alcance de la mano, no lo dejéis escapar.

la cantidad de cortos que sigue habiendo debe ser obscena. Y no creo que sean nuevos, ni siquiera la mayoría.

Asi que aguantar como dice el amigo Toto, HOOOOOOLD THE LINEEEEE



Si yo no tengo razón, me comeré my owned aquí, reconoceré mi error y huiré avergonzado a pedir trabajo a Melvin o Robin Hood, repartiendo paquetería entre plantas, pizzas o,algo así.

Si yo tengo razón podéis invitarme con vuestras enormes ganancias post short squeeze a coca, putas y alcohol del bueno, y yo aceptare graciosamente. Es un trato justo, digo yo.

Dentro de 2 semanas recupero este mensaje, a ver que ha pasado mientras.


----------



## Kluster (4 Feb 2021)

Yo he palmado más de 500 pavos y aquí estoy tan fresco.

HOLD !!


----------



## chocolate (4 Feb 2021)

*55,88*-36,53 (-39,53 %)
A partir del 3:17PM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Me imagino que no soy el único por aquí pero yo llevo ya muchos años por Internet y de verdad que añoro los tiempos en los que en los foros la gente debatia por muy enfrentados que estuvieran sus puntos de vista. Hoy en dia las opiniones, ideas y argumentos contrarios se desechan ninsiquiera se tienen en cuenta *y muchas veces se cae en el insulto gratuito.*



¿ Y si te cuento que un delirante me envio un privado diciendo "_Hijo de Puta!, sal del hilo o dime dónde vives para ir a molerte a palos_" qué me dirías ?  

(real)

Ese es el nivel de algunos niñatos (o dementes) que circulan ahora por Burbuja. Todos añoramos las viejas épocas de buen debate.


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Y ahí sigo. Lo que antes me costó 45 dólares ahora vale 37000.



Eres el Red Star más Blue Arrow que he conocido en este foro !!


----------



## Kluster (4 Feb 2021)

He visto en un video de youtube que ayer no bajaron las acciones porque habían restringido las operaciones de cortos y no podian hacer ladder attack. Hoy han vuelto a dar rienda suelta al algoritmo.

La prueba es que AMC está bajo la SSR (short selling restriction) y apenas ha bajado un 2%.

Están haciendo trampas por eso hay que holdear.


----------



## Red Star (4 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Eres el Red Star más Blue Arrow que he conocido en este foro !!



@BlueArrow es un crack, no mancilles su santo nick comparándolo con un mindundi como yo.


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2021)

La duda que tengo es... el holandesito que tenía *$ 950.000 en órdenes de compra a $ 85*... ¿ las habrá dejado o canceló las órdenes como un macaco ?


----------



## Red Star (4 Feb 2021)

Ya sé por qué dices que me parezco a BlueArrow, porque él compró bitcoins a 4,5$. Yo los compré a 45$, a 60 y a 137. Sólo compré 3 veces, la mayoría a 45, que es 10 veces más de lo que pagó BlueArrow cuando se gastó toda su pasta en bitcoins. Lamentablemente no tengo tantos como él, porque pagué 10 veces más y seguramente me gasté también menos dinero comprando. Blue Arrow se gastó todo lo que tenía para comprarlos, según dijo. Yo no.


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ya sé por qué dices que me parezco a BlueArrow



No, muy sofisticado tu razonamiento. 

Simplemente por son dos nicknames que tienen cierta similitud o parentesco (Blue Arrow, Red Star). En general la gente usa nicknames siguiendo una cierta lógica (*interna, propia, subjetiva*, pero que suele seguir una línea). Me dió la sensación de que aunaba ciertos elementos (lectura del antiguo hilo, tema bitcoin, fecha ingreso, nickname de estilo, etc.)


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (4 Feb 2021)

Yo me preocuparía, pero no me sale.

Sobre todo viendo que alguien esta vendiendo por debajo del valor de mercado.... ¿Porque razon sera?. Le explicacion mas sencilla es que para bajar el precio, cuando se detectan compras a valor 'X', alguien vende a 'X-10'. ¿No es maravilloso? Te dan parte gratis. ¡Estamos de rebajas!.


----------



## Red Star (4 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No, muy sofisticado tu razonamiento.
> 
> Simplemente por son dos nicknames que tienen cierta similitud o parentesco (Blue Arrow, Red Star). En general la gente usa nicknames siguiendo una cierta lógica (*interna, propia, subjetiva*, pero que suele seguir una línea). Me dió la sensación de que aunaba ciertos elementos (lectura del antiguo hilo, tema bitcoin, fecha ingreso, nickname de estilo, etc.)



Red Star es porque soy aficionado a la astronomía y me gustan las enanas rojas, que son las estrellas más longevas.


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Yo me preocuparía, pero no me sale.
> 
> Sobre todo viendo que alguien esta vendiendo por debajo del valor de mercado.... ¿Porque razon sera?. Le explicacion mas sencilla es que para bajar el precio, cuando se detectan compras a valor 'X', alguien vende a 'X-10'. ¿No es maravilloso? Te dan parte gratis. ¡Estamos de rebajas!.



No le busques tantas patas al gato.

Ignoraba que, en paralelo a este desopilante y muy bonito hilo, *había otro EN SERIO* (raro que los compañeros de "allá", no hayan participado "acá")



Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Por cierto, aquí en burbuja también. El primer hilo sobre el particular se abrió en fecha burbujista pro:
> 
> GameStop
> 
> Lo que hace grande a @Arthas98




Si te tomas el trabajo de leer el otro hilo, verás *la diferencia de enfoques, razonamientos y acciones* entre ambas categorías de foreros (allá inversores REALES de bolsa, acá monkeys).

Se han reído menos, no hay memes, obviamente se han quemado tantas veces que han sospechado del asunto y lo han tratado como otro "pelotazo" más de los que son tan frecuentes en los foros de bolsa. Pero, su análisis y comentarios reflejan el modo en que la gente que está más en el tema tiene para evaluar estas cuestiones.

Esa historia de "conspiración" o "manipulación" o "venden por abajo", son perspectivas del que nunca operó en los mercados... no era un "bug" era un "feature" como dijimos antes.

Obviamente ha sido MUCHO más divertido este hilo.


----------



## Neo_86 (4 Feb 2021)

THIS. ORGULLOSO DE MIS RETARDS, LOS QUE OS VENIS A REIR SOIS LOS MISMOS CAGONES QUE LOS HOMBRES QUE SE OCULTABAN ENTRE MUJERES PARA PODER HUIR.

LOS HOMBRES DE VERDAD, SABÍAN SU DESTINO Y COMO LA BANDA DE MÚSICA DEL TITANIC SEGUÍAN ANIMANDO EN LA LUCHA.

ES UN PLACER COMPARTIR EL HOLD CON VOSOTROS, RETARDS! HOY MÁS QUE NUNCA, HOLD!!!!!!


----------



## fran1488 (4 Feb 2021)

Orden de compra 9 GME puesta a $ 43,9. Hay que aprovechar las rebajas.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (4 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No le busques tantas patas al gato.
> 
> Ignoraba que, en paralelo a este desopilante y muy bonito hilo, *había otro EN SERIO* (raro que los compañeros de "allá", no hayan participado "acá")
> 
> ...



Lo tengo leído. Hay muy buenos comentarios y razonamientos. En especial los de Gordinflas.

Este fue divertido, porque se centró menos en el tema inversión y más en las narrativas. Y el impasse (ver si la gráfica reproduce o no el caso de VW) se hace harto más divertido con memes, que con análisis técnico (el interesante y divertido, a mi juicio, es el de fundamentales).

Por cierto, gracias por los comentarios, que fuiste haciendo, porque explican, de forma llana, bastantes conceptos.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Feb 2021)

el precio del cierre ha sido el minimo del día. ¿que siginifca?


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2021)

Cierre Mercado (siguiendo la tradición)

*$ 53,33 (-42,29%)*


Obviamente le presencia de tres "3" es señal de alguna conspiración... por lo pronto es la mitad de "666". 

El que no lo vea, es ciego.


----------



## Desencantado (4 Feb 2021)

Han tenido huevos de cascarse el mínimo al cierre.

Recuerden: sólo puede bajar hasta 0, pero el límite de subida es el infinito!!!!


----------



## Nico (4 Feb 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> el precio del cierre ha sido el minimo del día. ¿que siginifca?



En acciones "normales" es sinónimo *de debilidad por el lado de la compra y fuerte señal de venta*.

En esta acción puede ser la gran oportunidad para comprar más acciones  (un recuerdo y más si está barato, no se le niega a nadie)


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Feb 2021)

el puto sp rompiendo máximos


----------



## Bafumat (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2021)

Aquí hay gato encerrado. Pero un gato del género león o tigre. Al menos se han tenido que dejar un pastizal, que les habrá escocido.


----------



## Rigreor (4 Feb 2021)

Los que seguís comprando acciones tenéis los huevos bien gordos. Lo digo como cumplido. 

Yo he pagado un pellizco de nada por la posibilidad de ver un fondo buitre quebrar y sentirme partícipe. Es una donación humilde a una causa que considero justa. Pero es un grano de arena en la playa. Me quito el sombrero ante los que os habéis traído el cubo y la pala. Lo dicho, menudo par de huevos.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (4 Feb 2021)

Me meo con los memes de las pérdidas. Tomad _tendie _Creo nadie me supera.

_

_


----------



## Kluster (4 Feb 2021)

Perdón antes me colé y dije que AMC había bajado un 2% y era un 20% lo que había bajado. No obstante es la mitad de lo que ha bajado GME (-42%). Mañana la SSR se aplica a ambos valores.

Mi previsión para mañana a riesgo de owned:

AMC bajará poco: 10% como mucho.

GME se mantendrá como está, si baja será muy poco. Puede que incluso gane algo.

El lunes seguramente volverá a caer el precio ya sin las restricciones, volverán a darle marcha al algoritmo. Este día habrá mucha compra por el bajo precio y por las expectativas de lo que pueda pasar el martes que es un día clave. Eso puede amortiguar algo el bajón.

El martes es dia 9, soltarán info sobre el % de cortos que siguen sin cubrir: Si se descubre el pastel de que aún les queda un buen % del total y que los retards mantienen en su poder un porcentaje alto: Vuelta al "Buy and Hold" y los HF agarrándose los machos.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (4 Feb 2021)

Rigreor dijo:


> Los que seguís comprando acciones tenéis los huevos bien gordos. Lo digo como cumplido.
> 
> Yo he pagado un pellizco de nada por la posibilidad de ver un fondo buitre quebrar y sentirme partícipe. Es una donación humilde a una causa que considero justa. Pero es un grano de arena en la playa. Me quito el sombrero ante los que os habéis traído el cubo y la pala. Lo dicho, menudo par de huevos.



Definición gráfica:


----------



## xzess (4 Feb 2021)

Siendo sincero, creo que aún hay batalla, aunque no me engaño y la paliza ha sido gorda.
Como se dijo en un principio se suponía que esto era un Hold, con dinero para apostar contra el mercado por si petaba algún fondo y sonaba la flauta, repartiendo alegría por muchos hogares, vamos como la lotería. El que pensara que esto era una inversión lógica y fundamentada venía mal, pero creo que casi todos tenemos claro esto. 
Yo seguiré peleando porque aún con bastante perdida en un día, aguantaré a tope, porque lo que metí no es mi pan y aún así, es dinero que me costará un webo recuperarlo. 

Tengo barrillo en los gayumbos pero bueno, los quito y pongo otros. 
Palante y HOLD.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (4 Feb 2021)

Estoy deseando que el gobierno dé los cheques de $600 de nuevo. Los "steamy checks" del Estado pueden dar un estímulo al movimiento.

Imagináos solo un millón de redditeros con $500 extras para impulsar la economía del país, eso son 10 millones de acciones nuevas. Y HOLD! Las caras iban a ser épicas.


----------



## Red Star (4 Feb 2021)

PVTAS NIÑAS LLORONAS.

Los fondos están pillados, tienen cortos sobre más acciones de las que hay en circulación. No les queda otra que comprar. Por mucho que baje el precio de las acciones que están en circulación, ellos están perdiendo ya miles de millones de dólares. Están entre la espada y la pared. En algún momento ya no podrán seguir asumiendo los costes y se verán obligados a comprar todo lo que puedan, es decir, todo lo que la gente esté dispuesta a vender.

Da igual que pase una semana, dos, o un mes, no tienen otra salida a no ser que de repente el bobierno cambie las reglas del juego para ellos, lo cual destruiría completamente los mercados de EEUU.

Tomaos una tila o fumaos un canuto y relajaos.

Ellos ahora mismo están hasta arriba de farlopa para poder aguantar el estrés. Según filtraciones hay hasta 10 de los mayores fondos de inversión del mundo pillados en este SHORT SQUEEZE. Si no estuvieran realmente jodidos no habrían salido en la TV llorando pidiendo a la peña que vendiera sus acciones, no habrían bloqueado la compra de acciones, no habrían montado una campaña internacional en los medios de comunicación alentando a la peña a que comprara plata (para incentivar a la peña a que vendieran las acciones de GME y con la pasta poder comprar plata, en la que están ellos en largo), etc, etc, etc.

Usad el cerebro en vez de las glándulas suprarrenales.


----------



## Kluster (4 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Me meo con los memes de las pérdidas. Tomad _tendie _Creo nadie me supera.
> 
> _
> Ver archivo adjunto 564300
> _



Entre un 70% y un 90% de pérdida no hay mucha diferencia. Por tanto HOLD y a seguir tocando los huevos.

Si te sirve de consuelo yo supero el 50%


----------



## gecko (4 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Hacen muchas ventas pequeñas entre los fondos con unos algoritmos informáticos que bajan el precio límite a cada segundo, seguidas de una compra grande de acciones que no tira tanto el precio para arriba. Así muchas veces y lentamente van erosionando el precio.



Sigo sin entender. Se supone que no tienen acciones, sino posiciones cortas, contratos de venta de acciones prestadas. Entonces que venden esos algoritmos??? Además, si tienen esa capacidad, es el negocio del siglo, pueden controlar el mercado a su antojo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (4 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Si te tomas el trabajo de leer el otro hilo, verás *la diferencia de enfoques, razonamientos y acciones* entre ambas categorías de foreros (allá inversores REALES de bolsa, acá monkeys).



Pues a mí me llama la atención que el creador del hilo serio, inversor real





se puso nervioso y perdió casi todos los potenciales tendies al vender a $30 debido a sus manos de papel, con un buen montón de acciones (cerca de 400 creo recordar), habiendo comprado a menos de $20.

Que hay mucha presión y tal, lo acabo de descubrir de primera mano, pero no es tan difícil ir vendiendo despacio a medida que sube para minimizar el riesgo e ir recuperando la invesión inicial.

Pero sobre todo me llama la atención que se flagele por su decisión. No, mira, o arriesgas y apechugas con lo que pase, o no arriesgas y aceptas que no vas a ganar ni a perder, pero a burbuja se viene llorado.

Es como si ahora me machaco por no haber ido al casino porque me podría haber ganado un montón de millones en la ruleta. Claro, o lo podría haber perdido todo. La diferencia es que en bolsa SABES a posteriori lo que habría pasado, pero quitando ese detalle es exactamente igual. Y si algo me ha quedado claro leyendo el hilo serio




es que realmente NADIE tenía ni puta idea de lo que iba a pasar. Porque claro, este hombre vendió a 30 porque igual se caía y se quedaba sin nada. Y los que vendieran a 400 usarían el mismo razonamiento, e igual que empezó a desplomarse podría haber seguido hasta 1000. Y llegados a los 1000, estaríamos en las mismas...


Todo esto lo digo con todo el respeto por alguien que tuvo la visión para ver el STONK hace tiempo, los huevos para meter bastante pasta, y que se ha podido sacar un pellizco decente.


----------



## Kluster (4 Feb 2021)

gecko dijo:


> Sigo sin entender. Se supone que no tienen acciones, sino posiciones cortas, contratos de venta de acciones prestadas. Entonces que venden esos algoritmos??? Además, si tienen esa capacidad, es el negocio del siglo, pueden controlar el mercado a su antojo.



Claro que tienen acciones, lo que pasa es que tienen un porcentaje que por sí solo no cubre los cortos ni de coña. Aparte tambien se pueden revender las opciones (calls/puts). A ver, seguro que hay alguien por aquí que sabrá explicarlo mejor. Yo tampoco es que sepa demasiado del tema.

Y lo de que pueden controlar el mercado a su antojo, pues parece ser que así es, hasta cierto punto. El problema que ellos tienen ahora es que sus algoritmos no preveían esto y habrán tenido que tunearlos y cada día que pasa pierden muchos millones de $.


----------



## Red Star (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## Bafumat (4 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pues a mí me llama la atención que el creador del hilo serio, inversor real
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 564353
> ...





Exacto, a toro pasado todo es facilismo. 

Tengo un amigo joputa que todavia me recuerda “lo gilipollas que fui” de no comprarme un black lotus por 45.000 pesetas(unos 250e) y el cabron cobsigue ponerme de mala leche porque claro sabiendo lo que se ahora no hubiera comorado uno no, hubiese comprado todos los que se me pusieron por delante

Black Lotus | Cardmarket


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> se puso nervioso y perdió casi todos los potenciales tendies *al vender a $30* debido a sus manos de papel, con un buen montón de acciones (cerca de 400 creo recordar), habiendo comprado a menos de $20.



Cuando "estás en el juego" *no juegas "un partido", juegas un "campeonato".*

Ojalá uno le hiciera el 50% positivo *a todas las inversiones !!*... en tres años serías el hombre más rico del mundo !!  

El que corre la maratón *cuando ve un 50% o 100% se da por satisfecho y asegura las ganancias.*

Claro que a veces esa es una "mala" decisión y otras una "buenísima"... pero es fácil de analizar con el periódico del Lunes... o cuando tienes UNA SOLA ACCION y la compraste decidido a perder todo.

Claro que te dan ganas de cortarte las bolas cuando vendes a $30 algo que compraste a $ 20 *y llega a $ 400*...  pero así es el juego. Hoy sale mal, mañana sale bien.

Hay que tener *una ESTRATEGIA CLARA, CONDUCTA Y DISCIPLINA... no es un juego*. El que invierte como PROFESION tiene que seguir ciertas reglas o, de lo contrario, a la siguiente *compra a $ 400 y tiene que vender a $ 40* (como habrán descubierto algunos).


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Tengo un amigo joputa que todavia me recuerda “lo gilipollas que fui” de no comprarme un black lotus por 45.000 pesetas(unos 250e) y el cabron cobsigue ponerme de mala leche porque claro sabiendo lo que se ahora no hubiera comorado uno no, hubiese comprado todos los que se me pusieron por delante
> 
> Black Lotus | Cardmarket





No puedo creer que algo así exista.

Debe haber más falsificaciones chinas que pétalos en una rosa !!

Con esos precios a cualquier falsificador decente le conviene "trabajar" esos productos.

¿En serio que vale eso? ¿Un cartón? ¿ Es un chiste ?


----------



## Bafumat (5 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No puedo creer que algo así exista.
> 
> Debe haber más falsificaciones chinas que pétalos en una rosa !!
> 
> ...



No es chiste no, y porque es de unlimited con borde blanco, si fuera de beta con borde negro se va a los 20k

Y las falsificaciones haberlas las habrá pero es como con las cartas de baseball en estados unidos es algo que se mira mucho


----------



## INE (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Exacto, a toro pasado todo es facilismo.
> 
> Tengo un amigo joputa que todavia me recuerda “lo gilipollas que fui” de no comprarme un black lotus por 45.000 pesetas(unos 250e) y el cabron cobsigue ponerme de mala leche porque claro sabiendo lo que se ahora no hubiera comorado uno no, hubiese comprado todos los que se me pusieron por delante
> 
> Black Lotus | Cardmarket




???????????????????????????????????????

¿Pero qué tienen esas cartas?


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

A los que os preguntáis cómo es que sigue bajando el precio. Muy sencillo, ya os lo hemos dicho: el short squeeze ya pasó. Gran parte de esos acciones a corto ya han sido compradas, devueltas y/o renegociadas.

Quizás pensabaís que solo Reddit estaba comprando acciones el Miércoles, Jueves y Viernes, pero no, los fondos pudieron comprar mientras vosotros queriaís colgar al de Robin Hood. Recordad que llegaron a más de 480 dólares.

Los que seguis con las acciones, los que Holdeais, no sois ya tantos. De ahi que el precio se vaya a quedar en unos 40 dólares, o lo que sea por ahi, pero el squeeze ya pasó.

Y cuando llegue el siguiente momento de devolver los cortos, se comprarán los que les apetezca y se renegociarán los que les apetezca. Sin más. Ad infinitum.


No entiendo el problema. No os entiendo: ¿pensaís que si no vendes al final por cojones alguien te va a pagar lo que tu pidas, aunque solo tengas una acción?


----------



## xzess (5 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> A los que os preguntáis cómo es que sigue bajando el precio. Muy sencillo, ya os lo hemos dicho: el short squeeze ya pasó. Gran parte de esos acciones a corto ya han sido compradas, devueltas y/o renegociadas.
> 
> Quizás pensabaís que solo Reddit estaba comprando acciones el Miércoles, Jueves y Viernes, pero no, los fondos pudieron comprar mientras vosotros queriaís colgar al de Robin Hood. Recordad que llegaron a más de 480 dólares.
> 
> ...



En teoría puede ser que no, GME hay datos cruzados sobre ese tema, lógicamente ha de bajar de 20$ para que con seguridad se cubran, creo que hasta ahora han estado jugando a bajar la acción e ir comiendole terreno y moral a los que han vendido, y puede ser que con esto hayan cubierto las pérdidas, aún así creo que siguen ahí los cortos de no ser así, no hubiera bajado tantísimo.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> A los que os preguntáis cómo es que sigue bajando el precio. Muy sencillo, ya os lo hemos dicho: el short squeeze ya pasó. Gran parte de esos acciones a corto ya han sido compradas, devueltas y/o renegociadas.
> 
> Quizás pensabaís que solo Reddit estaba comprando acciones el Miércoles, Jueves y Viernes, pero no, los fondos pudieron comprar mientras vosotros queriaís colgar al de Robin Hood. Recordad que llegaron a más de 480 dólares.
> 
> ...




Esto es una gran apuesta, puede que sí o puede que sea una estrategia para que millones de gacelillas abran cortos, mientras que los fondos cortistas deshagan algunas posiciones y transferir la perdida a estos últimos.

Nadie lo sabe, pero por lo menos el que compra acciones tiene un "techo" que perder, mientras el que abre cortos tiene to the moon para perder.

Imaginad cuantos PACOS habrá abriendo a 60-70 con 1.000 euros de cortos para ganar la diferencia hasta 20, como abra el mercado a 600 algún día.... 10.000 pavarrios de un plumazo que pierden los colegas.


----------



## Israel Gracia (5 Feb 2021)

Featured Stories
World
US
Society
Insight
**


Featured Stories
World
US
Society
Insight

*Caídas del mercado de valores - Reddit es el culpable*
Andrew Anglin 30 de enero de 2021


Esta debe ser la razón por la que 109 países bloquearon reddit.com.
Noticias de NBC :


> Las acciones cayeron bruscamente el viernes debido a que la intensificación de las operaciones especulativas por parte de los inversores minoristas siguió poniendo nerviosos al mercado.
> El promedio industrial Dow Jones perdió 720 puntos, o un 2,4 por ciento, para caer por debajo de la marca de 30.000. El índice de referencia de 30 acciones está en camino de publicar su peor día desde octubre. El S&P 500 cayó un 2,4 por ciento y el Nasdaq Composite bajó un 2,6 por ciento, mientras que Apple cayó un 4,7 por ciento y otros grandes nombres tecnológicos cayeron.
> Las acciones de GameStop subieron más del 70 por ciento después de que la aplicación de negociación Robinhood dijo que permitiría la compra limitada de acciones y otros nombres muy cortos después de restringir el acceso el día anterior.
> Robinhood recaudó más de mil millones de dólares de sus inversores existentes durante la noche, además de aprovechar las líneas de crédito bancarias, para asegurarse de que tenía el capital necesario para permitir algunas operaciones nuevamente en acciones volátiles como GameStop.
> ...



¿Se derrumbará todo el mercado de valores? Acabo de ver a Larry Summers, el judío de Harvard, decir que el GME short y reddit call son "una reminiscencia de 1929".
Si supieras que la economía se va a deshacer por completo y quisieras culpar a las masas de gente, esta sería la configuración perfecta, ¿no? No sabemos quién es u / DeepFuckingValue. Es un tipo que parece bastante inteligente. O en el saber.
El director ejecutivo de GameStop, que inició esto, es Ryan Cohen. Dave Portnoy es judío.



Lo que sé es que esto realmente parece demasiado perfecto.
Pero lo que sea. Es divertido verlo ahora. No estoy tratando de llover sobre el desfile de nadie aquí.

Por supuesto, mantén la línea si tienes GME. Pero debemos ser realistas. Todo lo que ha sucedido en nuestra sociedad desde hace un año se ha planificado en simulaciones por ordenador. Entonces llega este evento masivo, aparentemente algo bueno, golpeando a las personas que destruyeron nuestra sociedad.
Ya sea que se haya planeado o no, se utilizará.
No permiten que nadie se salga con la suya.

*Artículos relacionados*


*GameStop cierra a $ 90 el martes por la noche*
3 de febrero de 2021

*Times of Israel explica "Los ángulos judíos" sobre la situación de las acciones de GameStop*
1 de febrero de 2021

*Robinhood anuncia que recibieron mil millones de dólares en sobornos por cerrar Redditors*
29 de enero de 2021

Stock Market Falls – Reddit is to Blame


----------



## Don Meliton (5 Feb 2021)

Perdiendo 40 pavos y ganas de partirme el pecho aumentando.

Por que no compre mas??!!


----------



## Don Meliton (5 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo he palmado más de 500 pavos y aquí estoy tan fresco.
> 
> HOLD !!



Eres mi idolo


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Perdiendo 40 pavos y ganas de partirme el pecho aumentando.
> 
> *Por que no compre mas??!!*



Don Meliton... pero si no se acabaron hombre !!, tranquilo !!

Puedes hacerlo sin problemas. ¿Cuántas quieres?

Metes la orden en cualquier momento y mañana a las 15 hs (españolas) luego de que abra el mercado, te las entregan a todas.


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Don Meliton... pero si no se acabaron hombre !!, tranquilo !!
> 
> Puedes hacerlo sin problemas. ¿Cuántas quieres?
> 
> Metes la orden en cualquier momento y mañana a las 15 hs (españolas) luego de que abra el mercado, te las entregan a todas.



Y están de rebajas...


----------



## Leunam (5 Feb 2021)

Al final los apes vamos a tener nuestra estrategia... granito a granito llenaremos un Sahara nosotros solos, dadnos tiempo.


----------



## chocolate (5 Feb 2021)

Supongo que ya habréis leido el artículo pero lo pongo por si acaso:

¿Qué ha pasado con GameStop?: la historia real, contada por el español que mejor la conoce

Resumen: 
Un economista llamado *Edgar Fernández *hace cosa de 3 años vió que la empresa estaba infravalorada y empezó a meter pasta viendo que el precio objetivo de la acción debe rondar los 50$, y (esto viene ya en otro artículo) que ahora con la entrada de pesos pesados de la industria, incluido el antiguo presidente de Nintendo USA en el futuro podria llegar a valer 100$.

Dicho esto, voy a esperar a ver si el precio antes del Martes merodea los 20$ para empezar a trincar más.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (5 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, el martes que viene 9 de febrero se vuelve a actualizar el informe de la SEC respecto a los cortos. No tengáis mucha fe en él porque las empresas normalmente en casos así no han dado informes veraces de su situación. Suelen pagar la multa y listo. 2 millones de dólares no es nada si lo que se pretende es salvar cientos como parte de la estrategia. He encontrado un precedente reciente de una empresa mintiendo seis años.


FINRA Fines Morgan Stanley $2 Million for Short Interest Reporting and Short Sale Rule Violations | FINRA.org

_Firms are required to regularly report to FINRA their record of total "short" positions _

En otro ámbito he dado con el documento que regula los cortos en la SEC. Son 16 páginas muy fáciles de leer y en un buen formato.


https://www.sec.gov/comments/s7-26-18/s72618-6082119-191807.pdf

The Financial Industry Regulatory Authority (FINRA), which is the self-regulatory organization (SRO) that regulates and oversees broker-dealers pursuant to SEC oversight, plays an important role in short sale reporting. As the SRO for broker-dealers, FINRA collects short interest information in individual securities from broker-dealers and aggregates the information. FINRA requires that broker-dealers report short positions in all equity securities twice monthly through its online filing. In a process that takes approximately 11 days after the settlement date, or* two weeks after the last trading date for the short positions, FINRA validates and aggregates the information* and, along with the NYSE and NASDAQ, publishes it.16In addition to the short interest reports, FINRA also publishes two other short selling reports in conjunction with stock exchanges. One report is comprised of the daily aggregated short sale volume in individual securities. A second report provides individual short sale transactions in all exchange-listed equity securities. These data sets are published by FINRA and/or the stock exchanges on* no more than a one-month delay* and can be found on their websites.

En resumen. Los cortos se actualizan en en un proceso que dura de dos a cuatro semanas. Dada las circunstancias, apurarán el mes. Solo hasta finales de febrero no vamos a saber algo de la verdad.

No os vengáis abajo por noticias teledirigidas y seguid holdeando a ver qué sacamos de todo esto.


----------



## bsnas (5 Feb 2021)

Habeis holdeado con /deepfuckingvalue... holdead ahora conmigo!!!


----------



## judas iskariote (5 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No puedo creer que algo así exista.
> 
> Debe haber más falsificaciones chinas que pétalos en una rosa !!
> 
> ...



A ver yo a leer black Lotus pensaba que era algún reloj o algo así


----------



## Neo_86 (5 Feb 2021)

bsnas dijo:


> Habeis holdeado con /deepfuckingvalue... holdead ahora conmigo!!!



Cuenta con mis shares!!!


----------



## jorlau (5 Feb 2021)

Después de la masacre de ayer hoy van a intentar rematarnos, aprovechad el que pueda y pillar alguna baratilla.

Los que sobrevivan, nos vemos en la Junta de Accionistas.

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (5 Feb 2021)

Mark Cuban said "once the brokerage stops restricting trades, then we'll see what WSB is really made of". Well, guess what? Robinhood has removed all restrictions.

Robinhood just removed all restrictions from GME and AMC. Like Cuban said, it’s go time boys


----------



## Bafumat (5 Feb 2021)

Grandes consejos en Reddit


----------



## fran1488 (5 Feb 2021)

GAMESTOP CORP. A

Fijaos en el detalle, en la bolsa alemana se sigue comprando y sube el precio hasta que abre la bolsa americana.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (5 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Grandes consejos en Reddit



Hostia! Ya lo podían haber dicho antes!


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (5 Feb 2021)

Hoy os traigo las capturas de un post borrado en WSB al más puro estilo troll burbuja:








Y para cerrar, otra captura de un twit publicado por Michael Burry de esos que normalmente elimina a las pocas horas. Quizá aún esté publicado en su muro:


----------



## bsnas (5 Feb 2021)

Con ese video no estoy diciendo que yo sea Robert the Bruce.

Yo solo soy uno mas de los que salen con cara de retrasado al fondo, y que holdean sobre los parquets de Wall Street como monos autistas hambrientos de Doritos y en inferioridad.


----------



## Gurney (5 Feb 2021)

Jaja, yo creo que la historia todavía no ha terminado, veremos...




Sí, compañero, muchas enseñanzas en todo esto





anonimocobarde dijo:


> Aún seguimos por encima del máximo histórico previo al meme.




Todavía puede bajar más?







judas iskariote dijo:


> A ver yo a leer black Lotus pensaba que era algún reloj o algo así




Yo creía que era un coche americano, rollo vintage



PS: Un saludo a todos, apes, estoy muy liado y apenas puedo seguir el tema


----------



## chocolate (5 Feb 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Hoy os traigo las capturas de un post borrado en WSB al más puro estilo troll burbuja:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 564700
> 
> ...



BRVTAL


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Hoy os traigo las capturas de un post borrado en WSB al más puro estilo troll burbuja:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 564700
> 
> ...




Ese post no es de un americano o un inglés.

Parece de uno de vosotros.


----------



## filets (5 Feb 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Hoy os traigo las capturas de un post borrado en WSB al más puro estilo troll burbuja:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 564700
> 
> ...



Por eso a WSB ahora lo llaman WSBanon
Son los QAnon de la bolsa
Trust the plan
Look at the signs
Conspiracy everywhere


----------



## Gurney (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> Por eso a WSB ahora lo llaman WSBanon
> Son los QAnon de la bolsa
> Trust the plan
> Look at the signs
> Conspiracy everywhere




Olvídate, es un idiota español haciendo de la suyas, alguno de aqui apostaría. Ni caso.


----------



## Playero (5 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Cierre Mercado (siguiendo la tradición)
> 
> *$ 53,33 (-42,29%)*
> 
> ...



El número 333 es el número de los Angeles


----------



## Don Meliton (5 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Grandes consejos en Reddit



No me entero, al final tengo que vender cuando el precio es mas alto o mas bajo que cuando la he comprao?


----------



## Bafumat (5 Feb 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> No me entero, al final tengo que vender cuando el precio es mas alto o mas bajo que cuando la he comprao?



Que vender ni que vender HODL!


----------



## Don Meliton (5 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Que vender ni que vender HODL!



Se me habia olvidao 

HRODL!


----------



## amigos895 (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

Los viernes me gusta quemar billetes y no se puede salir esta notxe

Alguna idea monkeys?


----------



## Bafumat (5 Feb 2021)

Estados Unidos se abre a regular más los mercados tras el caso GameStop


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Los viernes me gusta quemar billetes y no se puede salir esta notxe
> 
> Alguna idea monkeys?




Estáis enganchados ya. En vena, la tenéis circulando en vena. 

¿Qué pretendes, que te la traigan al domicilio? ¿Pizza delivery?


----------



## Bafumat (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Los viernes me gusta quemar billetes y no se puede salir esta notxe
> 
> Alguna idea monkeys?



Palantir a largo plazo, fuente universidad de Misco

No me hagais caso que soy un mono aporreando un teclado


----------



## chocolate (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Los viernes me gusta quemar billetes y no se puede salir esta notxe
> 
> Alguna idea monkeys?


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Todavía puede bajar más?



Hasta el 0 por lo menos. Viendo como están los intereses, quizá más. Qué sé yo, no soy más que un simio.


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> A ver lo que dura pero *como puede ser entonces que en el premarket suba un 10%?*
> 
> Hay más gente que como tú ha sabido ver la gran oportunidad igual




Xi.

Cuando tú estimas que hay "tirón comprador" en el inicio de la cotización (apertura de mercado), compras algunas para poder vender y sacar la diferencia.

Los operadores de la bolsa son *MAESTROS EN PSICOLOGIA DE MASAS !!*

La gente responde del mismo modo (*ambición-miedo*) desde siempre y, el que le toma el tranquillo a esto y opera en consecuencia, hace fortunas.

Ahora en el mercado debe haber (todavía):

a) Gente que compró una acción a $ 300 y que si compra ahora dos más a $ 60 tendrá un "promedio" de $ 140... y tiene la esperanza de poder vender sus tres acciones a $ 140 cada una, más fácil que si tiene que vender la única que compró a $ 300. Esto se llama *"promediar al a baja"* y es un truco psicológico que te deja tranquilo cuando en realidad entierras más dinero bueno en un hueco malo (los profesionales actúan "cortando la pérdida" y pasando al lado ganador en vez de "aumentando" la exposición de capital).

b) Gente *a la que le parece "barata" a $ 60 *y seguirá comprando.

c) Incluso (por qué no) si queda alguien en "short" y *tiene que comprar acciones para devolver*.

Teniendo en cuenta esto, le gusta arrancar la mañana con algunos "panes" en la cesta para vender a los desayunadores (digo, compradores) porque ha comprado a $ 55 y quizás les venda a $ 65 (y diez dolarucos por acción en mil o dos mil acciones hacen la diferencia para comprarle un diamante a la puta de turno... o unas rayas de coca adicionales al dealer).

Cuando perciba que ya no queda nadie en el lado comprador en estas condiciones, no hará más compras de última hora o en el premarket para abastecer de "panes" a los que salen a desayunar temprano.

En estos pelotazos la onda expansiva suele durar unos cuantos días... y siempre que haya DIFERENCIAL DE PRECIO, habrá operadores operando en esas aguas.


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Resumen:
> Un economista llamado *Edgar Fernández *hace cosa de 3 años vió que la empresa estaba infravalorada y empezó a meter pasta viendo que *el precio objetivo de la acción debe rondar los 50$*, y (esto viene ya en otro artículo) que ahora con la entrada de pesos pesados de la industria, incluido el antiguo presidente de Nintendo USA en el futuro podria llegar a valer 100$.



Si Don Edgar metió dinero, su OPINION sobre la empresa es una de las pocas que, deberías LEER para entender pero NO CREER sino armar tu análisis con otras fuentes.

¿Y por qué digo esto?

Porque el que "tiene dinero en la mesa" suele tener una tendencia a "ver las rosas" y no las "espinas".

El análisis de Edgar, si es de tres años de antigüedad no está incluyendo la PANDEMIA (que es en el fondo lo que más le pegó a esta acción).

Es obvio que, a partir de este momento (lo dije ayer o un poco antes):

a) El "*valor" de la marca GAMESTOP ha subido 100 veces o más*. Esto es parte del valor de la empresa y puede reflejarse en la cotización futura.

b) Estaban haciendo cambios en su operatoria. Estos cambios pueden ser beneficiosos. Antes no tenía "tiempo" (por las deudas) para ejecutarlo, pero ahora es posible que *tengan TIEMPO Y DINERO para hacerlo* y, si estos cambios son buenos, también influye en la valuación futura.

c) Asumo que habrán colocado acciones *y recompuesto su DEUDA* (caso contrario son tontos). Lo cual significa que el perfil financiero de ahogo que tenían hace un mes, quizás hoy no exista más.

d) Ahora tienen muchos inversores "pillados" (los que compraron la acción a $ 100, 200, 300, 400) que tendrán que convertirse en *"inversores de largo plazo" *esperando que los precios lleguen a su punto de venta. Estos "holders" (forzados) *al haber quitado parte del "free float"* (cantidad de acciones en la plaza que se transan), sirven para que haya menos acciones dando vueltas y los precios suban un poco.

Todos estos factores (y podríamos sumar otros) hacen sin duda que, de sus viejos $ 15 (antes de que empezara todo), *quizás estemos en $ 45-55* de "valor real" para la empresa (con los datos ACTUALES, no los previos).

Si la Pandemia remite, quizás hasta mejoren aún más. Si la Pandemia sigue o las nuevas políticas no son efectivas, con el tiempo irá bajando.

Esta "incertidumbre" de datos *y su VALUACION por parte de cada operador,* es la "magia" de la bolsa y lo que termina indicando el precio de sus acciones.

*CUIDADO !!*... no olviden que quizás la empresa *haga una AMPLIACION DE CAPITAL *(para aprovechar el mejor precio y cubrir su frente financiero) y esto puede, por contrapartida, importar una "baja" en el precio unitario de la acción al haber más dando vueltas.

A eso sumen -al menos por unos días- el efecto "meme" y tienen un buen rango de incertidumbre para subir o bajar.

*OTROSI DIGO:*

La *"valuación realista*" de una empresa, si bien siempre tiene rangos de incertidumbre (no todos los datos a analizar son OBJETIVOS como la deuda o la facturación o el margen de ganancia o los costos operativos), *no es algo puramente subjetivo*. Existen muchos métodos cuanti-cualitativos que usan los analistas para determinar el VALOR OBJETIVO... luego la acción puede estar arriba o abajo del mismo, pero *el "valor de la empresa" no es algo loco y que sea "lo que a mi me parece"*. Los especialistas lo hacen bastante bien.

Habría luego, que ver estas valuaciones "de verdad" para darse una idea cierta.


----------



## INE (5 Feb 2021)

Hoy es un buen día para comprar unas cuantas y mantenerlas _sine die_.


----------



## xzess (5 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Si Don Edgar metió dinero, su OPINION sobre la empresa es una de las pocas que, deberías LEER para entender pero NO CREER sino armar tu análisis con otras fuentes.
> 
> ¿Y por qué digo esto?
> 
> ...



Lo único que creo que te equivocas es que la pandemia afecta para mal a GME, es al contrario, ha aumentado sus ventas muchisimo en pandemia, el videojuego es un de esos sectores que ganan con la gente metida en casa, si se reconvierte en un amazon de los videojuegos, o empieza a hacer ofertas buenas y regalos tipo EPIC, o crea una tienda digital, etc.. quien sabe, alguna mente pensante puede sacar algo.
Sin embargo AMC no, y eso marca diferencia a largos entre esas 2.


----------



## filets (5 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Lo único que creo que te equivocas es que la pandemia afecta para mal a GME, es al contrario, ha aumentado sus ventas muchisimo en pandemia, el videojuego es un de esos sectores que ganan con la gente metida en casa, si se reconvierte en un amazon de los videojuegos, o empieza a hacer ofertas buenas y regalos tipo EPIC, o crea una tienda digital, etc.. quien sabe, alguna mente pensante puede sacar algo.
> Sin embargo AMC no, y eso marca diferencia a largos entre esas 2.



AMAZON de los videojuegos

Mira, ya esta inventado:
Juegos de Xbox 360
PlayStation Network
Steam Store

GME es como los videoclubs, salas de cine o quioscos
un modelo de negocio muriendose


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

Ayer como se dieron cuenta que si el precio de la acción volvía a cerrar en ,00 era mucho canteo

se lo curraron y terminó en ,50 q cracks


----------



## Leunam (5 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Si Don Edgar metió dinero, su OPINION sobre la empresa es una de las pocas que, deberías LEER para entender pero NO CREER sino armar tu análisis con otras fuentes.
> 
> ¿Y por qué digo esto?
> 
> ...



Empiezas a entrever la ape's strategy. Vamos a levantar un imperio sobre los hombros de una ruina. Haremos historia


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

*HOLD HIJOS DE PVTA
SIMIOS, FUERTES, UNIDOS*

Que la moral no decaiga, que ya queda menos.


----------



## amigos895 (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## Neo_86 (5 Feb 2021)

HOLD MAS QUE NUNCA


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

*DING DING DING!!! *Abierta la sesión de hoy en el NYSE.

*HOOOOOOOOOOOOLD!!!*


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Empiezas a entrever la ape's strategy. Vamos a levantar un imperio sobre los hombros de una ruina. Haremos historia





Red Star dijo:


> *HOLD HIJOS DE PVTA
> SIMIOS, FUERTES, UNIDOS*
> 
> Que la moral no decaiga, que ya queda menos.



E igual dentro de poco no nos queda 

LOL

pero estamos juntos en esto bros,

e hicimos lo que había que hacer.

Orgulloso de vosotros diamonds hands de burbuja!

La ostia de ayer ya contábamos con ella pero igual hoy es diferente


----------



## amigos895 (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## Neo_86 (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ayer como se dieron cuenta que si el precio de la acción volvía a cerrar en ,00 era mucho canteo
> 
> se lo curraron y terminó en ,50 q cracks



Es un canteo, se nota que esta desarrollado a prisas por los becarios usanos...


----------



## xzess (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> AMAZON de los videojuegos
> 
> Mira, ya esta inventado:
> Juegos de Xbox 360
> ...



No venden físico. Me refiero a abaratar y facilitar la venta física y sobretodo venta de segunda mano. Añadir valor de alguna manera con puntos o con una tienda digital paralela, suscripciones baratas a juegos físicos, etc... yo en vez de esas suscripciones, si dan una suscripción al mismo precio por 2 juegos físicos es posible que tuviera éxito si aprovecha el tirón mediatico actual. (Por ejemplo)


----------



## LUIS MARIN (5 Feb 2021)

Oh yeah


----------



## Piturco (5 Feb 2021)

Un día más mirando la cotización para ver si sube o baja pero en cualquiera de los casos... HOLD, HOLD, HOLD!!!


----------



## filets (5 Feb 2021)

¿Por que mirais la cotizacion CADA DIA si pase lo que pase vais a mantener?


----------



## Piturco (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> ¿Por que mirais la cotizacion CADA DIA si pase lo que pase vais a mantener?



Porque somos un poco retarders


----------



## chocolate (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> ¿Por que mirais la cotizacion CADA DIA si pase lo que pase vais a mantener?



Para comprar más si se ponen a buen precio. Siguiente pregunta!


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> ¿Por que mirais la cotizacion CADA DIA si pase lo que pase vais a mantener?



4 the lulz

Como tú en este jilo no?


----------



## filets (5 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Para comprar más si se ponen a buen precio. Siguiente pregunta!



¿Reconoces que compraste a mal precio?
El primer paso es reconocer el error


----------



## amigos895 (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

20% arriba monkeys llegó a tocar

Edit: 25%


----------



## Bafumat (5 Feb 2021)

Venga va, que hoy tocais el cielo, animos


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

Yo quiero que baje, tengo órdenes de compra a 45 pavos.


----------



## ACICUETANO (5 Feb 2021)

parece que se recuperan los ánimos. Buy and hold!!!!!


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

+ 30% qué nutrición HFs cagándose de nuevo


----------



## xzess (5 Feb 2021)

¿?¿Al final igual las restricciones si tenían que ver?¿?
Si no no me explico esta subida como un cohete.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (5 Feb 2021)

+38%

Parecía muy raro que algo tan sonado en la historia bursátil languideciera lentamente sin dar más sobresaltos. Creo que esto es señal de que son HF vs. HF.


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

La han tenido que parar porque se iba 2 de moon

xD

primeros loles

Dadnos más hijos de puta!


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ayer como se dieron cuenta que si el precio de la acción volvía a cerrar en ,00 era mucho canteo
> 
> se lo curraron y terminó en ,50 q cracks



@Nico, ¿qué opinas de esto?

Soy reacio a creer en conspiraciones pero esto me parece un poco cantoso. ¿Alguna explicación racional?


----------



## chocolate (5 Feb 2021)

Jojojojo! A ver cuánto tardan los de Malven en hacer un par de llamadas


----------



## Neo_86 (5 Feb 2021)

COMO OS QUIERO PUTOS SIMIOS!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

Trade Halts - Current

Parado el tradeo por volatilidad de la cotización.


----------



## chocolate (5 Feb 2021)

Se ha parado, loading Malven...
Edito: Se llama Melvin, pero que no se note que solo llevo 3 días como broker


----------



## ACICUETANO (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

@Nico decías que muchos habrían vuelto a hacer cortos no?

xD genial


----------



## ACICUETANO (5 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Trade Halts - Current
> 
> Parado el tradeo por volatilidad de la cotización.



ya estamos con que si la abuela fuma. ¿ no se dan cuenta de que eso es apagar una hoguera con gasolina?


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

Puede que esté empezando el GAMMA SQUEEZE.


----------



## Neo_86 (5 Feb 2021)

Joder un ape retard nonpregunta eso, BUY&HOLD TO INFINITY AND BEYOND!!!


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

Ya se ha reanudado el trading, sigue subiendo.


----------



## Antiparticula (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> @Nico decías que muchos habrían vuelto a hacer cortos no?
> 
> xD genial



Pues se llevan el premio en el retraso., JAJAJA


----------



## Neo_86 (5 Feb 2021)

Que felicidad me da esta acción, si es que me encanta, hace años que no me hacia nada feliz...

Siempre a mi lado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Feb 2021)

Yo iba a entrar a los 30$, me han chafado....paciencia.


----------



## rkodestructor (5 Feb 2021)

Parada por segunda vez


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> ¿Por que mirais la cotizacion CADA DIA si pase lo que pase vais a mantener?



Está contestada ya tu pregunta hamijo?


----------



## filets (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Está contestada ya tu pregunta hamijo?



Pues sí, ahora lo entiendo


----------



## SerCT (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> ¿Por que mirais la cotizacion CADA DIA si pase lo que pase vais a mantener?



Peor es los de apes como yo que son povres y miran solo ver si los diamond hands consiguen joder a alguno de los putos fondos y por lo visto lo estan consiguiendo por que esto de parar las cotizaciones es una verguenza que estamos viendo en chandal millones de apes en directo.


----------



## Neo_86 (5 Feb 2021)

OS QUIERO MUCHO SIMIOS, TENEIS UNOS COJONES DE LA OSTIA, HOLD THE FKING LINE UNTIL WE DIE


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

GAMMA SQUEEZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

Ayer cuando se desplomaba pasaban de pararla eh...

Q hijos de puta


----------



## -Galaiko (5 Feb 2021)

ING me la marca a 61 a la ultima actualización de 15:46


----------



## Hamtel (5 Feb 2021)

Vengo de currar dispuesto a comprar 10 acciones a 50 y me encuentro que esto sube como la espuma. Voy a ver si puedo comprar al menos 5


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

LoL 

+65%


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

Reanudada la sesión, sigue subiendo.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Feb 2021)

Hoy ya hay volumen 2.600.000


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

Jejejejeje a estas alturas creo que le podemos haber jodido la tarde al puto Biden

xD


----------



## xzess (5 Feb 2021)

Joder GME a 95$ y AMC a 8 me flipa la volatilidad de esto. Los que piyaron ayer por menos de 60$ deben estar dando palmas con las orejas.


----------



## Labibi (5 Feb 2021)

Comienza a bajar muy rápidamente. Como se notan esas llamadas de Melvin... HOLD SIMIOS HOLD!!!


----------



## Proyecto (5 Feb 2021)

HOLD a muerte , nos trolean quieren que metamos más para robarnos pero no saben que somos aún más retarders de lo que piensan y lo haremos , subestiman el movimiento retarder vamos a contra mercado , nos da igual el dinero que hemos metido porque es dinero que sabemos perdido y que de cualquier manera iba a ser gastado en cualquier otra mierda innecesaria .
Es triste pero es la única manera que tengo para transmitir lo que pienso_
Que os follen Hijos de mil putas!!
Así que Holdeo por desahogarme .
Pdta. No se vuelvan locos a comprar solo lo que ahorren en putes o aquello que por la situación hayan dejado de hacer

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ayer cuando se desplomaba pasaban de pararla eh...
> 
> Q hijos de puta



Es por volatilidad (cambios muy rápidos en el precio). Ayer estuvo bajando de forma consistente pero más o menos moderada todo el día.

Hoy parece que nos vamos TO DA MOON.

El día que compré yo cayó de 150 a 120 o algo así en cuestión de un pestañeo y también pararon.


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

Y otra paradita técnica, todos los tlfs de la waitjaus echando humo


----------



## Hamtel (5 Feb 2021)

Parada de nuevo


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

Coño, otro parón.


----------



## filets (5 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Joder GME a 95$ y AMC a 8 me flipa la volatilidad de esto. Los que piyaron ayer por menos de 60$ deben estar dando palmas con las orejas.



No te creas
Con esta volatilidad no da tiempo a vender


----------



## xzess (5 Feb 2021)

La comisión creo recordar que es un leuro tío la verdad que no importa mucho esa restricción, no me seas rata XD


----------



## SerCT (5 Feb 2021)

Cuando hagan la serie veras que risas con el capitulo de esta tarde


----------



## Neo_86 (5 Feb 2021)

Porque putas tanta puta parada me cago en dios? Cuando baja no la paran


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

Reanudado el tradeo.


----------



## xzess (5 Feb 2021)

filets dijo:


> No te creas
> Con esta volatilidad no da tiempo a vender



Cierto, pero que haya subido a ese punto ya es raro, hay volumen, y me da la sensación que hoy la tendencia es sin duda alcista. Sigue habiendo batalla claramente, al menos hoy, y seguramente esta semana entera ya visto lo visto.


----------



## Antiparticula (5 Feb 2021)

Cuanto más paren más apalancan la subida.


----------



## Bafumat (5 Feb 2021)

Se podria dejar el hilo ya para el futuro cambiandole el nombre a Wallstreet Paco, y asi poder hablar de paco inversiones por los loles


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Lo único que creo que te equivocas *es que la pandemia afecta para mal a GME, es al contrario*, ha aumentado sus ventas muchisimo en pandemia, el videojuego es un de esos sectores que ganan con la gente metida en casa, *si se reconvierte en un amazon de los videojuegos*, o empieza a hacer ofertas buenas y regalos tipo EPIC, o crea una tienda digital, etc.. quien sabe, alguna mente pensante puede sacar algo.
> Sin embargo AMC no, y eso marca diferencia a largos entre esas 2.





filets dijo:


> AMAZON de los videojuegos
> 
> Mira, ya esta inventado:
> Juegos de Xbox 360
> ...




Te contestaron y estoy de acuerdo. No por mi "conocimiento" de los videojuegos sino porque una de las causas por las cuales le metieron cortos a cascoporro es porque su modelo de "venta presencial" (multitienda física) era el que estaba en discusión.

Que la gente *JUEGA MAS*, es indudable.
Que la gente DESCARGA los juegos (*y no va a la tienda a comprarlos*) es lo que señalaban los analistas.

Ignoro si las masas concurren con mascarilla y carnet de la vacuna en mano a las tiendas físicas... lo que sé es que *Netflix* (on line y en tu casa) ha crecido y *los CINES REALES* (pese a sus ventajas de pantalla-sonido-salida con la novia) está cayendo en barrena.


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Feb 2021)

Lo que nos llevará a la luna si sucede.


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> @Nico, ¿qué opinas de esto?
> 
> Soy reacio a creer en conspiraciones pero esto me parece un poco cantoso. *¿Alguna explicación racional?*



No tengo "la precisa" si a eso te refieres.

Pero, en acciones que se compran "por lotes" suele ser frecuente y, esta acción como tiene una alta demanda de "intermediarios financieros" (Robin Hood, Revolut) puede que se vea condicionada por ese hecho.

Tú inversor compras "1" o "3" pero Revolut junta las órdenes y *mete "paquetes" de 100.*

Y los grandes operadores también suelen tener "cifras redondas" en sus compras o ventas.

De todos modos, lo que sube o baja para terminar en "00" o "50" es pura chiripa.

Justamente si "fuera una conspiración" lo que harían sería dejarla en *"xx,83"* para no dar el cante.


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

What Is a Gamma Squeeze?


----------



## antoniussss (5 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No tengo "la precisa" si a eso te refieres.
> 
> Pero, en acciones que se compran "por lotes" suele ser frecuente y, esta acción como tiene una alta demanda de "intermediarios financieros" (Robin Hood, Revolut) puede que se vea condicionada por ese hecho.
> 
> ...



Nico por favor deja de hacer el cuñao, hará lo que tenga que hacer, ni más ni menos, y ni tú ni ningún forero sabe si se va a 10 o a 1.000.


----------



## Futilvago (5 Feb 2021)

Aquí lo explica bastante bien:


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> @Nico decías que muchos habrían vuelto a hacer cortos no?
> 
> xD genial



Han hecho cortos *en $ 400, 300, 200 o 100*... que esté *a $ 60, 70 u 80 los llena de oro.*

Recuerda que *son PROFESIONALES* y *tienen ANALISTAS EXPERTOS* y *SOFTWARE ESPECIALIZADO*... no son tarados.


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Nico por favor deja de hacer el cuñao, hará lo que tenga que hacer, ni más ni menos, y ni tú ni ningún forero sabe si se va a 10 o a 1.000.



*No preguntaron el PRECIO DE LA ACCION*. Preguntaron por qué *termina en "00".*

Por lo menos LEE el post para entender cuál fue la pregunta.

De mi parte *me parece una cortesía responder una consulta que me hacen*. ¿Tú no las contestas?


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Feb 2021)

*GameStop Corp (GME)*


*72.00*_* +18.50 *_*+34.58%*

10:57:41 - Real-time Cboe. Currency in USD ( Disclaimer )
Type: Equity
Market: United States
ISIN: US36467W1099 
CUSIP: 36467W109

Volume: 46,091,872
Bid/Ask: 71.87 / 72.00
Day's Range: 51.09 -


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

¿Nico, por qué no montas una ONG y te vas a salvar negritos al África? Seguro que allí hace más falta que en este hilo la ayuda de alguien con tantas ganas de ayudar a los demás. Nadie te está pidiendo ayuda aquí.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

Os va a parecer una locura, pero estoy leyendo pasajes densos sobre el surrealismo (o más concretamente, la "realidad gaseosa") del postmodernismo actual, y esto de los retards pegados a pantallas en su propio mundo frente al ya de por si surreal y liquido mundo de Wall Street en conexiones artificiales con vidas en el ciberespacio modelando sus propias experiencias y "verdades" que acaban siendo autoprofecias cumplidas y creo señores que

ESTAMOS DESPEGANDO.


Los pies ya no tocan el suelo. Que sea lo que Hold quiera.


----------



## xzess (5 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Te contestaron y estoy de acuerdo. No por mi "conocimiento" de los videojuegos sino porque una de las causas por las cuales le metieron cortos a cascoporro es porque su modelo de "venta presencial" (multitienda física) era el que estaba en discusión.
> 
> Que la gente *JUEGA MAS*, es indudable.
> Que la gente DESCARGA los juegos (*y no va a la tienda a comprarlos*) es lo que señalaban los analistas.
> ...



Hombre, por eso hablo de una posible reconversión, ahora teoricamente posible debido a la capitalización.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (5 Feb 2021)

Acabada la jornada y ganados los merecidisimos plátanos del día. Sólo deciros compañeros simiescos... 

BRRRRRRRRRR! 

HOLD THE LOL!!!


----------



## Tafetán (5 Feb 2021)

Esta foto es bastante reveladora. El volumen se concentra en las aperturas y permanece normal durante la sesión excepto ayer que hubo un subidón al cierre. Las spikes son tremendas, hay mucho movimiento entre sesiones.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

Vaya viaje cuando lo piensas.

Esto da material a Bertrand Russell y Wittgenstein para devanarse los sesos y pegarse otra vez. De aqui solo nos rescata Gloria Fuertes o Torrebruno.


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Nico, por qué no montas una ONG y te vas a salvar negritos al África? Seguro que allí hace más falta que en este hilo la ayuda de alguien con tantas ganas de ayudar a los demás. Nadie te está pidiendo ayuda aquí.



Me parece una descortesía de tu parte que creas que *eres el único que puede participar en el hilo.*

Más ahora que la opción de IGNORE es una maravilla y ni te enteras que el que te molesta está en el hilo.

Como me gusta leer tus post, no voy a hacer uso de ella, pero enfáticamente te sugiero e invito *a que tú la uses para no sentirte "molesto" con mis participaciones.*


----------



## Ultimate (5 Feb 2021)

Hace 20 minutos


*La cantidad de cortos pendientes apenas disminuyó. Todavía más de 25 millones en circulación*


----------



## xzess (5 Feb 2021)

EL Mark Cuban ha dicho esto:

*Mark Cuban on CNBC: “On Friday we’re going to see a reckoning. The Wall Street guys I know are planning for losses on Friday because the math is starting to turn. The momentum is starting to turn again.”*




(Visto en reddit)


----------



## Tafetán (5 Feb 2021)

pacográfico...hacía muchos años que no hacía gráficos. Por supuesto esto no es un consejo de inversión. I eat crayons.


----------



## Ultimate (5 Feb 2021)

Reuters

Numbers of GameStop shares shorted dips further -- S3 Partners
*Numbers of GameStop shares shorted dips further -- S3 Partners*
_February 5, 20214:43 PM Updated an hour ago


NUEVA YORK (Reuters) - La cantidad de acciones de GameStop en corto siguió cayendo modestamente, según los últimos datos de la firma de análisis S3 Partners, ya que las acciones impulsadas por los comerciantes minoristas cayeron bruscamente de precio.

*Al cierre del jueves, 25,4 millones de acciones estaban en corto frente a los 25,86 millones del día anterior, según S3.* El interés corto de GameStop, una medida del precio de las acciones y el número de acciones en corto, se situó en $ 1.36 mil millones.

A partir del viernes por la mañana, los cortos de GameStop bajaron $ 8.73 mil millones en pérdidas realizadas y no realizadas hasta ahora en 2021, según S3. Las acciones de GameStop estaban repuntando de precio el viernes, pero aún bajaron un 77% durante la semana._


----------



## Zoeric (5 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Se ha parado, loading Malven...
> Edito: Se llama Melvin, pero que no se note que solo llevo 3 días como broker



En verdad eres trader...o investor más bien... 
El broker es el que te ha comprado las acciones 
Ánimo apes!!


----------



## Hamtel (5 Feb 2021)

Comprados 4 títulos a 71,12 $. Holdeando hasta el final la pasta que no me he gastado en birras este enero


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

Ultimate dijo:


> Reuters
> 
> Numbers of GameStop shares shorted dips further -- S3 Partners
> *Numbers of GameStop shares shorted dips further -- S3 Partners*
> ...



Los de S3 están mintiendo, están bajo presión de los fondos o directamente comprados.


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

Esta iniciativa de un Redditer, es de la que mata dos pájaros de un tiro. Compra acciones y regala equipos comprados en las tiendas físicas de GameStop.

- Holdea acciones.
- Sube la estadísticas de venta.
- Hace caridades.

Encomiable y aplaudible !!


----------



## Gurney (5 Feb 2021)

Es lo que yo me gasto en bares EN UN MES


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

La de BB no, pero como es posible que gráficas tan peculiares como la de GME y AMC hoy pueden ser casi idénticas?

@Nico puedes explicar eso?

Cómo puede algo estar subiendo de esa manera y que lo paren unos minutos y a partir de ahí solo baje?

No es muy evidente la manipulación?


----------



## xzess (5 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> EL Mark Cuban ha dicho esto:
> 
> *Mark Cuban on CNBC: “On Friday we’re going to see a reckoning. The Wall Street guys I know are planning for losses on Friday because the math is starting to turn. The momentum is starting to turn again.”*
> 
> ...



Me autocito, para decir que es un vídeo del día 30. Así que no se aplica. :S


----------



## Tafetán (5 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien aquí se acuerda de pandoro?


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> La de BB no, pero como es posible que gráficas tan peculiares como la de GME y AMC hoy pueden ser casi idénticas?
> 
> @Nico puedes explicar eso?
> 
> ...



Dos cuestiones:

1) Seguramente *hay MUCHAS acciones haciendo lo mismo*... pero tú sólo te fijas en dos o tres y justo en dos de ellas coincide y entonces te sorprende.

2) Porque *en estas dos acciones en particular, esta LA MISMA GENTE, haciendo LAS MISMAS COSAS* (compro, hold hold hold, etc.)

Cualquier "tiburón" de medio pelo, andará repitiendo operaciones detrás de los redditeros y sacándoles sus monedas con la misma estratega (y si se meten en otra acción, lo seguirán para seguir cobrando su cuota).


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Dos cuestiones:
> 
> 1) Seguramente *hay MUCHAS acciones haciendo lo mismo*... pero tú sólo te fijas en dos o tres y justo en dos de ellas coincide y entonces te sorprende.
> 
> ...



De todas tus explicaciones esta me parece de largo la más pobre

Pero gracias igualmente, of course


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

Una pregunta para alguien que no sabe mucho de esto de juegos.

¿Cuál es realmente el problema de GameStop? Por supuesto que se juega online, pero a la hora de comprarse un juego, ya en mi época se valoraba lo que encontrabas en las cajas, los posters, los libros, los muñecos. Hasta la carátula mandaba. ¿Quién no se acuerda del Game Over?





Entonces, ¿qué mejor que una tienda física donde puedas comprobar lo que lleva cada caja, te lo muestren, etc..? Es un artículo muy especial, y no es barato. ¿Como es el mapa de The Witch? ¿Quedará bien en la pared de mi comedor? Ahi en la tienda física lo pueden tener expuesto.


No acabo de entender el motivo de su fracaso. Se lo deben haber montado muy mal. Si es por vender online, podían también haberse asociado con Amazon, sin más, dando el valor añadido en tienda.


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> De todas tus explicaciones esta me parece de largo la más pobre
> 
> Pero gracias igualmente, of course



Hombre!, es sintética pero no pobre.

El grueso de las acciones están en manos de "maquinitas", corriendo el mismo o similar software. Las acciones menores (donde no hay mucho movimiento) suelen hacer todas "más o menos" el mismo dibujo.

Ese software si fija en:

- *Evolución del INDICE*, si el indice sube, se colocan en más acciones, si el indice BAJA, hacen un poco de liquidez (siempre dentro de los rangos de su software)

- *Impacto de noticias*. Ahora han automatizado eso (antes sólo lo podía determinar un humano). Cuando una empresa o acción es "mencionada" en la presa o Twitter o los medios y la noticia es "retuiteada" o "comentada" eso significa que "pasa algo". Dependiendo la importancia de la acción eso se traduce en compra, venta o "avisar al humano que vea lo que pasa".

- *Posiciones del mercado*: Mientras que tú NO VES la profundidad del mercado (libro de órdenes) las agencias, brokers y fondos pagan una cuota mensual para acceder a muchísima información que es PUBLICA pero que tú no ves. Dependiendo los contratos que ingresen sobre opciones (cuando toca informarlos) y los coeficientes compra/venta en los libros de órdenes, pueden comprar o vender.

- *Ordenes específicas del Broker*: El software permite que el "dueño", tilde un campo que dice "compra con preferencia" o "vende cuando puedas" y sigue ese rango de instrucciones.

===

Entonces, para los miles de acciones cotizadas, tienes máquinas haciendo "más o menos lo mismo" y por eso, en las acciones más chicas, siempre encontrarás gráficos SIMILARES.

En este caso tanto AMC como GME *están sujetas al mismo "rango de decisiones"* y por lo tanto, los verás muy similares (está la misma gente comprando y vendiendo en ambos lados).

Si tuviera ganas o tiempo, te buscaría 10 o 20 gráficos "calcados" para que veas lo que digo. No digo "calcados" a GME, digo que son TODOS MUY PARECIDOS entre si y suben y bajan al mismo tiempo dibujando los mismos picos y valles.


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Hombre!, es sintética pero no pobre.
> 
> El grueso de las acciones están en manos de "maquinitas", corriendo el mismo o similar software. Las acciones menores (donde no hay mucho movimiento) suelen hacer todas "más o menos" el mismo dibujo.
> 
> ...



Cotización de NASDAQ 100: Acciones e información

En ese enlace se ven las gráficas de las cotizadas del Nasdaq hoy

Se que sabes mucho más que yo pero eso que pones ahora... no parece así

En mis tres días de trading nunca había visto nada igual


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Feb 2021)

¿Qué pensáis del pico de la apertura? ¿Simios acumulando STONK de rebajas o tiburones cerrando cortos aprovechando el precio bajo?




Después ha ido para abajo como ayer.


----------



## Kluster (5 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis del pico de la apertura? ¿Simios acumulando STONK de rebajas o tiburones cerrando cortos aprovechando el precio bajo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 565041
> 
> ...



Piensa que los cortos que cierran a 50, o son muy pocos o van a pérdidas.


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis del pico de la apertura? ¿Simios acumulando STONK de rebajas o tiburones cerrando cortos aprovechando el precio bajo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 565041
> 
> ...



Llamadas entre HF´s para echarse un capote, con probablemente Bidé y Yellen de por medio


----------



## Nico (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Cotización de NASDAQ 100: Acciones e información
> 
> En ese enlace se ven las gráficas de las cotizadas del Nasdaq hoy
> 
> ...



Nix, no manches !!

La evolución de todo el Indice no es el único factor, te expliqué que son VARIOS los elementos que las "maquinitas" tienen en cuenta para cada tipo y rango de acciones.

Mira esta "manipulación" (dos acciones haciendo casi lo mismo)

*Google y Tesla*







===

Ahora veamos *Apple y Facebook*







===

Como puedes ver, en su rango y tipo son "muy similares"... y no me fui a buscar una por una porque no tengo tiempo, si me pongo que traigo varias cotizaciones "calcadas" casi al detalle.

Esto es más notorio en las pequeñas o con poco movimiento.


----------



## MIP (5 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Supongo que ya habréis leido el artículo pero lo pongo por si acaso:
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado con GameStop?: la historia real, contada por el español que mejor la conoce
> 
> ...



Vale que los hedge funds han jugado sucio con los cortos, pero no creo que ese negocio valga más de $20 por acción y eso siendo generoso. 

Por eso todo este movimiento no tiene nada que ver con fundamentales y si mucho que ver con una reivindicación.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

Por lo que veo parece que Game Stop ya está pillando su espacio, el nuevo después de todo esto. ¿50? ¿40? Parece poca diferencia pero quien mueve millones en estos vaivenes se hace unos picos en cada movimiento que te cagas la pata abajo.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Vale que los hedge funds han jugado sucio con los cortos, pero no creo que ese negocio valga más de $20 por acción y eso siendo generoso.
> 
> Por eso todo este movimiento no tiene nada que ver con fundamentales y si mucho que ver con una reivindicación.



No sé el precio que deberia tener. Solo digo que no hay razón para pensar que le deberia ir mal. Al contrario, son tiendas de valor añadido y experiencias, lo que se lleva en esta sociedad.

Imaginaros que os comprais el Cyberpunk con Dildo incorporado. Pues muchos aqui en el foro irian corriendo a comprobar que el tamaño es el adecuado, eso no se compra asi a la ligera.

(Sin el Dildo no se pueden pasar determinadas pantallas trans, creo que ya lo sabéis)


----------



## Hamtel (5 Feb 2021)

Sí. Yo también pienso que los juegos en formato físico siguen teniendo un buen público objetivo. Los mayores de 40 prefieren el formato físico. Conozco muchos casos.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Sí. Yo también pienso que los juegos en formato físico siguen teniendo un buen público objetivo. Los mayores de 40 prefieren el formato físico. Conozco muchos casos.




El fallo creo que puede estar en que eran tiendas muy asépticas, sin personalidad. Donde por ejemplo no se permite colgar esos mapas en las paredes, o tener auténticos frikis al cargo.

No sé si era asi, pero desde fuera Game, las tiendas esas que habian antes, no te decian nada. Creo que habré estado diez segundos dentro de una.


Una cosa que deberian hacer es poder vender comics. Eso es fundamental, porque el comic es físico por cojones.

Una tienda algo así:


----------



## Kluster (5 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Sí. Yo también pienso que los juegos en formato físico siguen teniendo un buen público objetivo. Los mayores de 40 prefieren el formato físico. Conozco muchos casos.



Tanto la PS5 como la XBS están vendiendo 5 veces más consolas con lector DVD que las "digital edition" sin lector.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

El de la tienda que he puesto tiene hasta una parte trasera para probar los juegos/dildos. Pues me parece cojonudo, vas y si compras un juego puedes probar otro por una hora, ahi en el sofa con los colegas.

Lo veo hasta una opción a quién se haya quedado en el paro. Una tienda de esas y viviendo en la trastienda. 24 horas ahi metido como un moro en el locutorio, pero en tu mundo, seguro y divertido, y estoy convencido de que se pueden sacar un buen jornal.

¿Las chortinas juegan?


----------



## amigos895 (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2021)

Son tiendas que tienen sus posibilidades. Pues hasta tener un Gimp en la parte de atrás.


----------



## Ultimate (5 Feb 2021)

_The Drop in GameStop Short Interest Could be Real — Or Deceptive Market Manipulation - TradeSmith Daily
*LA CAÍDA DEL INTERÉS EN CORTO DE GAMESTOP PODRÍA SER REAL - O UNA MANIPULACIÓN ENGAÑOSA DEL MERCADO*_
*Por: Justice Clark Litle*
_*02 DE FEBRERO DE 2021*


En los últimos días, el nivel de interés corto de los fondos de cobertura en GameStop cayó drásticamente. ¿Lo hizo?

En la noche del lunes 1 de febrero, Bloomberg informó que "GameStop Short Interest" hunde los traders de señales que están cubriendo".

Dos firmas de investigación separadas, IHS Markit y S3 Partners, informaron la caída:_



> _“El interés corto en el minorista de videojuegos se desplomó al 39% de las acciones de libre flotación, desde el 114% a mediados de enero, según datos de IHS Markit Ltd. Los datos de S3 Partners, otra firma de inteligencia de mercado, mostraron un patrón similar, con las ventas en corto de GameStop cayendo a aproximadamente el 50% de su stock total disponible para negociar, por debajo de un máximo de aproximadamente 140% alcanzado a principios de este año "._



_El informe coincidió con una gran caída en el valor de las acciones de GME. Esta es una clara evidencia de que los fondos de cobertura están ganando y que el ejército de Reddit está perdiendo.

*A menos que se manipulen los datos de interés corto, que también es una posibilidad real.*

Si el Congreso de los EE. UU. Hace alguna investigación real cuando celebra audiencias sobre la situación de GameStop, descubrirá algunas peculiaridades muy interesantes del mercado, muchas de ellas relacionadas con prácticas de cortocircuito.

La mayoría de la gente entiende que el "cortocircuito desnudo" es algo ilegal, y lo es.

Por otro lado, hay muchos casos en los que el cortocircuito desnudo es más un área gris, no tanto una violación de la ley como una infracción menor digna de una multa de estacionamiento, y otros casos en los que ciertos jugadores pueden cortocircuitar una acción más allá de 100. % del flotador, o corto al desnudo, de forma totalmente legal.

Aquí es donde la fuerte caída reportada en el interés corto de GameStop (GME) se vuelve intrigante.

*Hay al menos dos explicaciones plausibles para la caída de los intereses cortos de GME, dando la apariencia de que los fondos de cobertura cubren más de la mitad de sus cortos,* incluso cuando el precio de las acciones de GME cayó bruscamente.

*La primera explicación* es que los exprimidores de GME perdieron la disciplina y rompieron filas.

Si una masa crítica de tenedores en el lado largo de GME comenzara a vender para obtener ganancias en GME, eso les habría dado a los fondos de cobertura la oportunidad de cubrir sus cortos, mediante la recompra de sus acciones, a niveles progresivamente más bajos a medida que el precio de las acciones caía.

En otras palabras, la caída de los intereses cortos junto con la caída del precio de las acciones de GME podría indicar que el ejército de Reddit se dirige a las colinas y que los largos se vendieron temprano, lo que les dio a los cortos un medio para cubrirse, a medida que salían los largos.

La noción de que los exprimidores rompieron filas y que los fondos de cobertura están ganando es sin duda la percepción que se creó. El artículo de Bloomberg sugirió fuertemente que el ejército de Reddit ha perdido.

“Apretones cortos pueden sólo durará el tiempo que hay una gran posición corta en una acción”, el estratega jefe de mercados de Miller Tabak & Co. dijo Bloomberg . "Una vez que eso se disipa, la situación cambia por completo".

*Pero existe otra posibilidad*, que es que el interés corto del fondo de cobertura en GME no se disipó realmente.

Si los tenedores largos de acciones de GME no rompieran filas y vendieran en masa, hubiera sido imposible que el precio de las acciones cayera y que los intereses cortos de los fondos de cobertura cayeran al mismo tiempo.

Esto se debe a que, sin una masa crítica de tenedores de posiciones largas vendiendo en el mercado, los fondos de cobertura que cubren sus posiciones cortas no tendrían a nadie a quien comprar, ya que cubrieron (recompraron) sus posiciones cortas. 

Sin embargo, en este segundo escenario, los fondos de cobertura que están cortos, con decenas de miles de millones de dólares en juego, podrían haber decidido jugar una mala pasada.

El truco sería: *"Hacer que parezca que hemos cubierto nuestros pantalones cortos cuando realmente no lo hemos hecho (porque no podemos), de modo que el interés corto caiga y el ejército de Reddit se desmoralice, rompiendo así el apretón".*

La forma en que los fondos de cobertura podrían haber hecho esto, hizo que pareciera que cubrían sus cortos, incluso cuando realmente no lo hicieron, implica engaños en el mercado de opciones.

Las tácticas involucradas no son un secreto. De hecho, la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores (SEC) sabe todo sobre estas tácticas y publicó un memorando de "alerta de riesgo" sobre el tema en agosto de 2013.

El memo de la SEC se titula "Fortalecimiento de las prácticas para prevenir y detectar el comercio de opciones ilegales utilizadas para restablecer las obligaciones de cierre de Reg SHO". Puede leerlo aquí a través del sitio web de la SEC .

El memo contiene una docena de páginas de lenguaje altamente técnico, pero aquí hay un resumen rápido:_


_Si los vendedores en corto se enfrentan a una contracción porque las acciones son difíciles de comprar, o si están bajo escrutinio por mantener una posición corta ilegal, pueden crear la apariencia de haber cerrado su posición corta mediante el uso de operaciones de opciones engañosas._
_Un fondo de cobertura que tiene una acción en corto puede emitir opciones de compra sobre una acción, lo que significa que ahora están "cortas" en las opciones de compra, habiendo vendido las opciones de compra a otra persona (generalmente un creador de mercado) y simultáneamente comprar acciones contra las opciones de compra. ._
_Las acciones compradas contra las opciones de compra podrían ser largos "sintéticos", lo que significa que no forman parte de la flotación de acciones original de la acción, tal como las vende al fondo de cobertura el creador de mercado que toma el otro lado de la negociación de opciones._
_Esto funciona porque, si un creador de mercado compra opciones de un redactor de opciones, el creador de mercado tiene privilegios legales para realizar una versión de "descubierto corto" como parte de su función de cobertura. Esto es necesario, según las reglas actuales y el sistema actual, para que los creadores de mercado se protejan a sí mismos cuando faciliten el comercio de opciones._
_Como resultado de la transacción anterior, el fondo de cobertura que vendió opciones de compra en corto pudo comprar acciones sintéticas largas contra las opciones de compra. (Una acción sintética es aquella que tiene un largo en un lado y un corto en el otro, pero que no formaba parte de la flotación original). Las acciones sintéticas largas son el otro lado de los cortos desnudos, iniciados legalmente por el creador de mercado. para que el creador de mercado pueda protegerse._
_El fondo de cobertura que compró las acciones ahora puede informar que ha “recomprado” su posición corta mediante la compra de acciones largas, ¡excepto que en realidad no lo ha hecho! Las acciones sintéticas que compraron se cancelan contra las posiciones call cortas que iniciaron, una necesidad de la maniobra mediante la cobertura del creador de mercado de la posición call que compraron al fondo de cobertura._
_Se vuelve muy complicado, muy rápido.

Pero la esencia es que los fondos de cobertura pueden usar trucos para que parezca que han cubierto sus pantalones cortos, incluso si no han cubierto realmente, y no pueden, por falta de flotación disponible, mediante la explotación de las lagunas que existen debido a a una interacción de retrasos en las reglas de presentación de informes, excepciones de cortocircuitos desnudos de los creadores de mercado y prácticas legales de creación de acciones sintéticas (nuevos largos y cortos hechos de la nada) relacionados con la creación de mercado.

A continuación se muestra una sección del memorando de la SEC (de la página 8) que llega al meollo del mismo:_



> _“El comerciante A puede realizar una transacción de compra-venta, que consiste en vender opciones de compra con mucho dinero y comprar acciones contra la venta de opciones. Al hacerlo, el comerciante A parece haber comprado acciones para cumplir con la obligación de cierre del corredor de bolsa por el incumplimiento de la entrega que resultó de la conversión inversa. En la práctica, sin embargo, las circunstancias sugieren que el Operador A no tiene la intención de entregar acciones y, en cambio, está restableciendo o ampliando una posición de quiebra "._



_En lenguaje sencillo, "Trader A" en el lenguaje de la SEC podría estar dando la apariencia de cerrar intencionalmente su posición corta ilegal, cuando en realidad no tienen la intención de hacerlo (o no tienen la capacidad de hacerlo).

En circunstancias normales, se utilizaron trucos como estos para ayudar a los fondos de cobertura a mantener posiciones cortas que, legalmente hablando, no se suponía que tuvieran porque las acciones nunca se ubicaron correctamente.

El apretón de GameStop es un escenario único, sin embargo, porque es una pelea muy pública hasta el final entre el ejército de Reddit y los fondos de cobertura que son cortos. O el ejército de Reddit gana y los fondos de cobertura pagan precios de cuatro dígitos ($ 1,000 o más) para cubrir sus cortos debido a las llamadas de margen, o los fondos de cobertura ganan y el precio de las acciones de GME vuelve a caer a los dos dígitos bajos.

En una batalla como esa, con la cobertura pública que influye en ambos lados, la percepción es un arma. Como tal, si los fondos de cobertura pueden generar la apariencia de haber cubierto la mayoría de sus posiciones en corto, mientras reducen el precio de las acciones de GME a través de ventas agresivas a bajo volumen (algo conocido como "ataque de escalera corta"), entonces los fondos de cobertura aumentan su probabilidades de romper la presión, en parte porque los medios de comunicación informarán cosas como "Caídas de interés a corto plazo de GameStop" sin profundizar.

Para ser claros, también es posible que el primer escenario sea cierto.

Las acciones de GameStop pueden haber caído precipitadamente, con el interés corto de los fondos de cobertura cayendo a la par, porque una masa crítica de tenedores largos de GME simplemente perdió la fe y trató de vender antes de que se completara la contracción. 

Pero tiene mucho sentido cuestionar esa narrativa, dada la amplia gama de trucos engañosos que algunos fondos de cobertura (ciertamente no todos, o incluso la mayoría de ellos) han utilizado para perpetuar tácticas de cortocircuito cuestionables o incluso ilegales durante mucho tiempo. hora.

Y nuevamente, estos trucos son tan generalizados y antiguos que la SEC escribió un memorando de "alerta de riesgo" sobre ellos en 2013.

Como tal, si la caída en el interés corto de GameStop fue real o como humo y espejos, el hecho de que los cambios en el nivel de interés corto pueden ser falsificados, con fondos de cobertura haciendo que parezca que han cerrado, pero no lo han hecho, es un grave laguna de cumplimiento que debería abordarse enérgicamente.

Como nota al margen, la respuesta a este problema probablemente reside en la cadena de bloques.

Aparte de los privilegios de los creadores de mercado, las tres principales razones por las que los fondos de cobertura pueden jugar con posiciones cortas: requisitos de informes retrasados, ventanas de tiempo de días (o incluso semanas en algunos casos) para que las operaciones se liquiden y las transacciones relacionadas que se ejecutan en diferentes lugares, o con diferentes contrapartes, en aras del engaño, todos podrían responderse con un sistema de liquidación y compensación basado en blockchain donde las transacciones se anotan instantáneamente y se hacen visibles para todas las partes (más la SEC)._


----------



## chocolate (5 Feb 2021)

Pero esto que leches es? He puesto orden de compra esperando que bajase para hacer un trinque & holdeo sano y veo que los HF no son capaces de bajarlo ni con trampas.

Queremos villanos de calidac!!


----------



## GOL (5 Feb 2021)

Me alegro que todavía haya posibilidad de sqeeeezee tus amun


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

Long post ahead, but I encourage you to read the whole thing. (This is a re-post, if you previously saw this I would appreciate an upvote for visibility. The previous post got a lot of traction but was removed a mod. I spoke to mod on the team after and he kindly agreed to approve it.)
TLDR: Data points strongly point to Hedge Funds using tricks to appear as if they covered their shorts when they haven't truly covered. Full version below.
There’s an insightful piece on The Drop in GameStop Short Interest Could be Real — Or Deceptive Market Manipulation - TradeSmith Daily that identifies there are two ways for both short interest and price to fall quickly.
First way is retail investors not holding the line and panic selling thereby driving the price down further, releasing into the market more of the float and enabling shorts to cover/buy back shares at progressively lower levels.
**
Quoting from Tradesmithdaily:
Plummeting short interest along with a plummeting GME share price, in other words, could indicate that the Reddit army is headed for the hills, and the longs were selling early, giving the shorts a means to cover, as the longs got out… Important to note that if the long holders of GME shares did not break ranks and sell en masse, it would have been impossible for the share price to fall and hedge fund short interest to fall at the same time. because, without a critical mass of long-side holders selling into the market, the hedge funds covering their shorts would have nobody to buy from as they covered (bought back) their short positions.
**
However the other scenario where this can occur is the hedge fund short interest in GME didn’t really dissipate but instead they played a trick to make it seem like it did, demoralizing the retail side and further “breaking the squeeze.”
**
To now quote verbatim from Tradesmithdaily:
The way the hedge funds could have done this — made it appear as if they covered their shorts, even when they really didn’t — involves trickery in the options market.
The tactics involved are not a secret. In fact, the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) knows all about such tactics, and published a “risk alert” memo on the topic in August 2013.
The SEC memo is titled “Strengthening Practices for Preventing and Detecting Illegal Options Trading Used to Reset Reg SHO Close-out Obligations.” You can read it here via the SEC website.
The memo contains a dozen pages of highly technical language, but here’s a quick rundown:

If short sellers are facing a squeeze because shares are hard to buy, or scrutiny for holding an illegal short position, they can create an appearance of having closed their short position through the use of deceptive options trades.
A hedge fund that is short a stock can write call options on a stock — meaning they are now “short” the call options, having sold the call options to someone else (typically a market maker) — and simultaneously buy shares against the call options.
The shares bought against the call options could be “synthetic” longs — meaning they are not part of the original share float of the stock — as sold to the hedge fund by the market maker that takes the other side of the options trade.
This works because, if a market maker buys options from an options writer, the market maker has legal privileges to do a version of “naked shorting” as part of their hedging function. This is necessary, under the current rules and the current system, for market makers to protect themselves when facilitating options trades.
As a result of the above transaction, the hedge fund that sold short calls was able to buy synthetic long shares against the calls. (A synthetic share is one that has a long on one side and a short on the other but wasn’t part of the original float.) The synthetic long shares are the other side of the naked shorts, legally initiated by the market maker, so the market maker can hedge.
The hedge fund that bought the shares can now report that they have “bought back” their short position via buying long shares — except they actually haven’t! The synthetic shares they bought are canceled out against the short call positions they initiated, a necessity of the maneuver by way of the market maker’s hedging of the call position they bought from the hedge fund.
It gets very complicated, very fast.
But the gist is that hedge funds can use tricks to make it look like they’ve covered their shorts — even if they haven’t truly covered, and can’t, for lack of available float — by way of exploiting loopholes that exist due to an interplay of reporting rule delays, market maker naked shorting exceptions, and legal practices of synthetic share creation (new longs and shorts made from thin air) relating to market-making.
Below is a section of the SEC memo (from page 8) that gets to the heart of it:
_“Trader A may enter a buy-write transaction, consisting of selling deep-in-the-money calls and buying shares of stock against the call sale. By doing so, Trader A appears to have purchased shares to meet the broker-dealer’s close-out obligation for the fail to deliver that resulted from the reverse conversion. In practice, however, the circumstances suggest that Trader A has no intention of delivering shares, and is instead re-establishing or extending a fail position._”
**
In short (no pun intended) these tricks “help hedge funds maintain short positions that, legally speaking, they weren’t supposed to have because the shares were never properly located”, which triggers alarm bells when we consider the extraordinarily high amount of FTIDs/Failed to Deliver Shares (Where are the Shares?) and Michael Burry’s (now deleted tweet viewable here Cassandra (@michaeljburry) | Twitter) about how when he called back shares he lent out, brokers took weeks to actually find them with the implication they could not be located.
These factors lend credence to the idea that shorts weren’t really covered but were given the impression of being covered with trickery using options, in order to “cover” short positions that they shouldn’t have had to begin with because shares were never properly located.
Separately but potentially related, S3 released updated short numbers last Sunday reducing from their projection of short interest from 122% to 113% (a day later on Friday) to 55% on Sunday (while markets were closed therefore in my estimation using the same data set that calculated 113%), which many found to be suspicious. Later it was found that this new number was calculated using the same data set that yielded 122% short interest percentage, but with the significant difference of adding synthetic long shares into the short float equation which is against standard practice.
For a more detailed breakdown a user here pasted a good analysis of how those numbers were reached 
**
Excerpt:
The real short % according to S3's data is 122%. However, their 55% figure is technically not a lie, but extremely misleading. I will explain everything.
Here is what they did:Sources (S3 head):
S3 head is redefining share float to include shares that don't exist in order to be able to say shorted % of float is lower.
it reduces the traditional SI % Float, Instead of Shares Shorted/Float our calc is Shares Shorted/ (Float + Shares Shorted)
So, by this definition, if a stock is shorted 400% of existing shares (total banana count borrowed and resold 4x) and total shares is 100, short % is calculated like this:400 shorts / (100 shares + 400 longs whose shares are borrowed) = 0.8That is, the normal way we define short % would say it's 400% shorted. S3's way says 80%.
Knowing this formula, we can work back to what S3 would have said the short % of float was using the normal definition of short % of float:55% short of float means for all existing shares + shorts (or, ont he other side of the trade "longs whose shares were borrowed away to short") is 55/45 as much as existing shares. Meaning, portion of shares short by the normal definition (% of existing bananas borrowed) is 55/45 = 1.22
That is, S3's data is telling them that after friday trading, GME is still 122% short.
**
Many have pointed out this could be manipulation on S3’s part. It’s interesting to note that as late as the Jan 29th, Ihor from S3 stated most GME shorts have not covered and net shares shorted hadn't moved much at all (https://twitter.com/ihors3/status/1355246955874701314). Initially on the 28th he claimed short interest float to be $122 (https://twitter.com/ihors3/status/1354847896173240322). The next day he claimed short interest to be 113% (https://twitter.com/ihors3/status/1355249817048522755) of float. 2 days later on Sunday, S3 released a report on the calculated short interest to be 55% (oddly their original announcement tweet appears deleted, but found this https://twitter.com/S3Partners/status/1356392101806800897), which was confusing to many as this was a big discrepancy in short percentage in a short time. It turned out this percentage was calculated by including synthetic longs into the equation which is a practice that is not standard, thereby yielding a lower short interest percentage of 55% which the media then bandied around before and during market open on Monday. Whether this involved collusion to harm the retail investor I cannot conclusively say as I don’t have the evidence to conclusively make that claim, but definitely something to consider along with all other data points.
With the possibility of Synthetic Long Shares being used in a fraudulent way, if you care about how this could play out if we force the issue, I would recommend you to follow instructions from this comment https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/lcpwh0/how_gme_can_still_be_a_great_play/gm2tsnw/ and call or email Gamestop Investor Relations and ask them to call an emergency share holder meeting to save the company from bankruptcy, as calling this vote means calling shares back to owners eliminating all synthetic stock, and hence taking leverage away from short selling funds participating in fraudulent activity
If you'd like to read more into the subject here are more solid posts that are related to this subject that I recommend you check out:
I suspect the hedgies are illegally covering their short positions
The real reason Wall Street is terrified of the GME situation
r/wallstreetbets - $GME is a time bomb and it's highlighting a severe vulnerability in the financial system.
https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet...hy_gme_short_interest_appears_to_have_fallen/
https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet..._doj_60_minutes_public_data_suggests_massive/
https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet...ence_of_massive_naked_short_selling_fraud_in/
https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/lbydkz/s3_partners_s3_si_of_float_metric_is_total/


----------



## Knabenschiessen (5 Feb 2021)

Que tal retards (debería dejar de llamaros así, más que nada porque no quiero firmar mis emails como kind retards).

Seguimos a espera, la acción no se ha derrumbado, 15% de subida y una cantidad de cortos obscena todavía en el aire.

Veremos que sucede la próxima semana. Seguir con buen estado,de ánimo, no hagáis como el cenizo de mein fuhrer, a quien se le ocurre meter todos los reichsmarks a 400 y dejándose comer el coco que short squeeze ya ha pasado...


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Feb 2021)

Where are the Shares?

@Nico, ¿qué opinas de esto? Pongo unas imágenes como resumen...

Dice que los institucionales tienen un 111% de las acciones de GME, que hay una cantidad de FTD (fails to deliver, acciones que no se pueden entregar) altísima...



> Where did you get the data from?
> Fails-To-Deliver data was collected and parsed together from hundreds of separate Fails-to-Deliver Data reports provided by the SEC.



El enlace apunta a la web oficial de la sec, SEC.gov | Fails-to-Deliver Data


¿Son "rivales" seleccionados a dedo para ensuciar los datos? Sin entender muy bien el fondo, parece haber algo que huele realmente mal...


----------



## fran1488 (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Long post ahead, but I encourage you to read the whole thing. (This is a re-post, if you previously saw this I would appreciate an upvote for visibility. The previous post got a lot of traction but was removed a mod. I spoke to mod on the team after and he kindly agreed to approve it.)
> TLDR: Data points strongly point to Hedge Funds using tricks to appear as if they covered their shorts when they haven't truly covered. Full version below.
> There’s an insightful piece on The Drop in GameStop Short Interest Could be Real — Or Deceptive Market Manipulation - TradeSmith Daily that identifies there are two ways for both short interest and price to fall quickly.
> First way is retail investors not holding the line and panic selling thereby driving the price down further, releasing into the market more of the float and enabling shorts to cover/buy back shares at progressively lower levels.
> ...



Ufffff un resumencillo hamijo RedStar? Es que no sé leer


----------



## WhiteRose (5 Feb 2021)

El que lleve algo deberá aguantar, es fácil que vuelva a 150 usd y eso es doblar facilmente!


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ufffff un resumencillo hamijo RedStar? Es que no sé leer



Que los fondos están intentando tangarnos haciéndonos creer que han cubierto los cortos, pero es mentira. Y S3 está en el ajo ayudándolos mintiendo con sus informes.


----------



## jorlau (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ufffff un resumencillo hamijo RedStar? Es que no sé leer



Si por favor y si puede ser en cristiano mejor, que soy muy retardad y no se ingles.

HOLD


----------



## Bafumat (5 Feb 2021)

Al final me habeis picado y le echado 40 euros, que no me sacaran de pobre y me hubiera gastado en cualquier mierda.

He decidido ser mas simio que nadie e ir contracorriente haciendome una pacocartera diversificada, tecnologia, marihuana, farmacia y mineria.







El mes que viene portada de la Forbes


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Al final me habeis picado y le echado 40 euros, que no me sacaran de pobre y me hubiera gastado en cualquier mierda.
> 
> He decidido ser mas simio que nadie e ir contracorriente haciendome una pacocartera diversificada, tecnologia, marihuana, farmacia y mineria.
> 
> ...



La cartera más potente de burbuja

Pero este jilo es de monkeys accionistas de GME


----------



## Bafumat (5 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> La cartera más potente de burbuja
> 
> Pero este jilo es de monkeys accionistas de GME



No me quereis por ser diferente :_(


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Feb 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> El que lleve algo deberá aguantar, es fácil que vuelva a 150 usd y eso es doblar facilmente!



Aquí me parece que pocos entraron tan pronto...

Alguno habrá...


----------



## Red Star (5 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> No me quereis por ser diferente :_(



Es que las cabras y los simios llevan librando una guerra a muerte desde hace millones de años.


----------



## chocolate (5 Feb 2021)

Parece que está dando un mini-repunte postrero:

*64.69*+11.19 (+20.92%)
As of 3:53PM EST. Market open.


----------



## chocolate (5 Feb 2021)

Burbuja y cierra España:

63.76+10.26 (+19.18%)
At close: 3:59PM EST


----------



## jorlau (5 Feb 2021)

Buena jornada hoy y he aprovechado para hacer alguna adquisición más y quitarle armas al enemigo.

A este ritmo a lo mejor me dan algún carrillo en el Consejo de Administracion de la empresa.

HOLD


----------



## xzess (5 Feb 2021)

¿Nadie aquí tira de AMC? (que básicamente sigue el mismo patrón)

y ¿alguien le ha metido pasta de verdad a esta guerra, a GME o AMC?

Yo tengo nada 3 GME y 130 AMC, esperaba duplicar al menos las compras pero estoy esperando aún, en algún bajón compraré más.


----------



## poppom (5 Feb 2021)

Aunque no postee, en mi corazón sé que sigue holdeando
If hes still in, im still in


----------



## jorlau (5 Feb 2021)

*Law Offices Of Gary R Carlin APC Adds Six Hedge Funds, Nine Brokers, And Thirteen Stocks To Robinhood Class Action [PRNewswire - PR Newswire]*


LONG BEACH, Calif., Feb. 5, 2021 /PRNewswire/ -- A class action lawsuit filed in California Southern District Court on January 28, 2021 has been amended to include six hedge fund companies worth billions of dollars, a total of ten online brokers who manipulated the stock market, and the thirteen stocks involved.

  

SIX HEDGE FUNDS AND NINE BROKERS ADDED TO ROBINHOOD CLASS ACTION
The various brokers and hedge funds allegedly conspired together to knowingly deprive retail investors of the ability to invest in the open market during an unprecedented stock rise, in order to benefit the hedge fund companies, such as Citadel, Melvin Capital, and Maple Lane Capital. The lawsuit alleges that the online brokers involved froze the everyday investors out to enable the hedge funds to stop losing money when the stocks rose in value. 

The lawsuit continues to allege that Robinhood and nine other online brokers failed to provide duty of care to their customers and that they purposefully harmed their customers positions in GameStop Corp (NYSE: GME) and twelve other stocks, such as Blackberry, LTD (NYSE: BB), AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc. (NYSE: AMC), Nokia Oyj (NYSE: NOK), Koss Corporation (NYSE: KOSS), and Naked Brand Group Ltd (NYSE: NAKD). The lawsuit is also alleging that Robinhood was recently fined $1.5M by the SEC, and a monitor has been assigned to watch their activities closely.

This class action is the first and only one to include all six hedge funds, all ten brokers, and all thirteen stocks.

The case is 3:21-cv-00167, Nordeen et al v. Robinhood Financial LLC et al.

The plaintiffs are represented by the Law Offices of Gary R Carlin APC, a Long Beach based law firm.

If you have suffered losses or damages related to this event and would like to join the class action, or if you have any questions, please contact the Law Offices of Gary R Carlin APC by e-mail at info@garycarlinlaw.com or through their website at: classactionlawsuitrobinhood.com


Traduccion de google:

Oficinas legales de Gary R Carlin APC agrega seis fondos de cobertura, nueve corredores y trece acciones a la demanda colectiva de Robinhood [PRNewswire - PR Newswire] LONG BEACH, California, 5 de febrero de 2021 / PRNewswire / - Una demanda colectiva presentada en el Tribunal del Distrito Sur de California el 28 de enero de 2021 se modificó para incluir seis compañías de fondos de cobertura por valor de miles de millones de dólares, un total de diez en línea. corredores que manipularon el mercado de valores, y las trece acciones involucradas. Los diversos corredores y fondos de cobertura supuestamente conspiraron para privar a sabiendas a los inversores minoristas de la capacidad de invertir en el mercado abierto durante un aumento de acciones sin precedentes, a fin de beneficiar a las empresas de fondos de cobertura, como Citadel, Melvin Capital y Maple Lane Capital. La demanda alega que los corredores en línea involucrados congelaron a los inversores cotidianos para permitir que los fondos de cobertura dejaran de perder dinero cuando las acciones subieron de valor. La demanda continúa alegando que Robinhood y otros nueve corredores en línea no brindaron el deber de cuidado a sus clientes y que dañaron intencionalmente las posiciones de sus clientes en GameStop Corp (NYSE: GME) y otras doce acciones, como Blackberry, LTD (NYSE: BB), AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc. (NYSE: AMC), Nokia Oyj (NYSE: NOK), Koss Corporation (NYSE: KOSS) y Naked Brand Group Ltd (NYSE: NAKD). La demanda también alega que Robinhood fue multado recientemente con 1,5 millones de dólares por parte de la SEC, y se asignó un monitor para vigilar de cerca sus actividades. Esta acción de clase es la primera y única que incluye los seis fondos de cobertura, los diez corredores y las trece acciones. El caso es 3: 21-cv-00167, Nordeen et al v. Robinhood Financial LLC et al. Los demandantes están representados por las Oficinas Legales de Gary R Carlin APC, una firma de abogados con sede en Long Beach. Si ha sufrido pérdidas o daños relacionados con este evento y desea unirse a la demanda colectiva, o si tiene alguna pregunta, comuníquese con las Oficinas Legales de Gary R Carlin APC por correo electrónico a info@garycarlinlaw.com oa través de su sitio web en: classactionlawsuitrobinhood.com


----------



## Labibi (5 Feb 2021)

La pregunta del millón ahora es: la semana que viene la mayoría de la gente seguirá atenta a lo que ocurre con GME, o perderán el interés y se acaba todo?

Para mí hoy ha sido el día en el que los retardeds deben depositar su esperanza, no sólo porque el valor pueda crecer, también porque la lucha por descubrir la verdad sobre los cortos y las hostias que van a seguir recibiendo los HF son realmente el beneficio de esta inversión.

HOLD SIMIOS RETARDEDS, HOLD AND GO TO THE MOON!!!


----------



## -Galaiko (5 Feb 2021)

Yo tengo 3, mas gastos me costaron 200 leuros.
Ahora esta saliendo de la tendencia bajista, igual es que los fondos vuelven a la carga y descargan un poco mas de cortos hasta que llegue la fecha de que tengan que devolverlos. Los han pillado descolocados y ahora han ido a perder lo menos posible, si como algunos dicen GME se esta perfilando como para quedar en un valor a medio plazo de 40/50 ellos ya han perdido la batalla, WSB ha ganado.
*Si el objetivo era joder a los de WallStreet y salvar a GME ya lo han hecho*, ellos la pasta ya la han palmado porque revendieron unas acciones a 20 y ahora por mas que pase lo que pase al final las tendrán que comprar como mínimo a 40, objetivo conseguido.
Han ido desinflando la pelota para que no petase (rozando la ilegalidad o cometiéndola, los juzgados dirán) y se fuera to the moon, pero yo creo que podría hacer un par de viajes hasta la estratosfera, el primero ya ha pasado, volverá a rebotar una o dos veces mas.
De momento* HOLD* a muerte.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Feb 2021)

Hoy he perdido 29$ y tan contento. I like the stonk


----------



## INE (5 Feb 2021)

Enhorabuena a los agraciados.


----------



## Irene Adler (5 Feb 2021)

Labibi dijo:


> La pregunta del millón ahora es: la semana que viene la mayoría de la gente seguirá atenta a lo que ocurre con GME, o perderán el interés y se acaba todo?
> 
> Para mí hoy ha sido el día en el que los retardeds deben depositar su esperanza, no sólo porque el valor pueda crecer, también porque la lucha por descubrir la verdad sobre los cortos y las hostias que van a seguir recibiendo los HF son realmente el beneficio de esta inversión.
> 
> HOLD SIMIOS RETARDEDS, HOLD AND GO TO THE MOON!!!



La respuesta a la pregunta del millón es SI

Nos hemos tragado temporadas infames de más de una serie solo por saber qué pasaba al final, como para perdernos el final del culebrón este por un par de días más “flojetes” en emociones fuertes...


----------



## jorlau (5 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> ¿Nadie aquí tira de AMC? (que básicamente sigue el mismo patrón)
> 
> y ¿alguien le ha metido pasta de verdad a esta guerra, a GME o AMC?
> 
> Yo tengo nada 3 GME y 130 AMC, esperaba duplicar al menos las compras pero estoy esperando aún, en algún bajón compraré más.



Además de GME, también llevo AMC, BB y NOK.

La pasta es de verdad, pero es pasta que puedo permitirme perder y sobre todo no me importaría perderla.

HOLD


----------



## Kluster (5 Feb 2021)

*AMC 6.83 USD −0.26 (−3.67%) 
GME 63.77 USD +10.27 (+19.20%) * 

Lo que dije ayer más o menos se va cumpliendo, mejorando incluso mis expectativas:



Kluster dijo:


> Mi previsión para mañana a riesgo de owned:
> 
> AMC bajará poco: 10% como mucho.
> 
> ...




El lunes ya no hay SSR y vuelven a la carga con los ladder attacks.







Habrá que estar al loro.


----------



## chocolate (6 Feb 2021)

$GME & $AMC Line comparation, from the last 5 Days...


----------



## -Galaiko (6 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> $GME & $AMC Line comparation, from the last 5 Days...



Que tentación de pillar alguna AMC, la probabilidad de que esto ocurra, que sean tan iguales, casi calcados dos valores en 5 días debe ser de millones.


----------



## Nico (6 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Where are the Shares?
> 
> @Nico, ¿qué opinas de esto? Pongo unas imágenes como resumen...
> 
> Dice que los institucionales tienen un 111% de las acciones de GME, que hay una cantidad de FTD (fails to deliver, acciones que no se pueden entregar) altísima...



1) La web está interesante (es increíble el trabajo que se toman algunos).  De todos modos la forma en que presenta los datos, si bien basados en información REAL, no necesariamente es información "útil" a los fines que venimos conversando (*ver punto 3*)

2) Es cierto que esta compañía aparece con ratios de "failure to deliver" importante y que no suele ser frecuente en otras compañías.

3) Pero el problema de fondo -como sabrás- *no es ese* (que hasta hace unos días no le interesaba a nadie) sino que se usa como argumento para sustentar que *hay un "squeeze", del que todavía no han salido*, y que en virtud del mismo las acciones todavía tienen que vivir un subida tremebunda que dará millones de bananas a los monkeys.

4) Mi sensación es que *el squeeze ya tuvo lugar (a $ 420-440)* y que lo que vemos ahora es el típico juego de leones sacándole el dinero del bolsillo a las gacelas... gacelas que por otro lado están "jugando" y les interesa una mierda perder dinero -cosa bastante atípica en Wall Street que no está acostumbrada a lidiar con eso-.

5) _¿Puede que haya habido "naked shorts" en GME ?_ (posiciones cortas sin cobertura real)... es posible que si. Pero ya las han cerrado hace rato.

6) Que siga apareciendo un porcentaje elevado de cortos, no significa que *sean los "viejos cortos"* de los que todos dependían para el squeeze, sino que están contabilizando los "nuevos cortos", cosa que cualquier operador mínimamente avispado ha metido en estos días sabiendo que *de $ 400 tenía que BAJAR* (como de hecho lo hizo).

7) Lo que también se ha visto en los gráficos es que hay un "suelo", en torno a los *$ 55-60* que aparece como bastante sólido y que puede deberse a la gran cantidad de "holders" que hay ahora. Quien te dice que no sea el nuevo precio de la compañía que, para *venir de $ 15 no hace mucho*, es una valuación formidable y que hasta les habilita a que puedan pensar en ampliar capital y purgar su deuda financiera.


----------



## Nico (6 Feb 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Que tentación de pillar alguna AMC, la probabilidad de que esto ocurra, que sean tan iguales, casi calcados dos valores en 5 días debe ser de millones.



1) AMC no está en squeeze !!, aún cuando GME subiera porque hay fondos "pillados", *eso NO ES LO MISMO en AMC !!*

2) Que los gráficos salgan tan parejos se debe *a que LA MISMA GENTE* (reddites, monkeys) está invirtiendo en AMBOS LADOS y posiblemente *los mismos brokers "del otro lado"* les estén realizando el mismo juego.

3) Muchas compañías presentan (a veces en el corto plazo, a veces en el largo) *gráficos casi calcados*... pero eso se debe, simplemente, a que los fondos que mueven el dinero usan los mismos algoritmos para el mismo rango de compañías. Mientras más "chico" es un valor, menos tiempo "humano" le dedican y más dejan el trading en manos de algoritmos (no es lo mismo Amazon, Tesla o Coca Cola que GME como valor)


----------



## Conejo europeo (6 Feb 2021)

F


----------



## Mejumbre (6 Feb 2021)

Víctor está participando en el directo de Milenio Live, junto a Iker y Carmen (obviamente), Jordi Wild, Roma Gallardo y la Gata de Schrödinger


----------



## anonimocobarde (6 Feb 2021)

Mejumbre dijo:


> Víctor está participando en el directo de Milenio Live, junto a Iker y Carmen (obviamente), Jordi Wild, Roma Gallardo y la Gata de Schrödinger



Y tú estás en el ignore por enmierdar el hilo, desgraciado.


----------



## Lego. (6 Feb 2021)

Ya lo habréis visto, pero por si acaso

Sobre los fondos que se van a forrar yendo largos en GME. Que los retards no son los únicos.
The Curious Case Of The Hedge Fund That Made $700 Million On GameStop | ZeroHedge


----------



## antoniussss (6 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> 4) Mi sensación es que *el squeeze ya tuvo lugar (a $ 420-440)* y que lo que vemos ahora es el típico juego de leones sacándole el dinero del bolsillo a las gacelas... gacelas que por otro lado están "jugando" y les interesa una mierda perder dinero -cosa bastante atípica en Wall Street que no está acostumbrada a lidiar con eso-.




Tus sensaciones son esas, las nuestras son las contrarias, no sé que interés tienes para estar todo el día con el tema, a todas horas, ni qué interés tienes para cambiar la opinión de la gente.

Porque no veo yo a los que estamos aquí comentando las 24 horas/días con lo mismo y tu dale que te dale.

Sospechoso cuanto menos.


----------



## Nico (6 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tus sensaciones son esas, las nuestras son las contrarias, no sé que interés tienes para estar todo el día con el tema, a todas horas, ni qué interés tienes para cambiar la opinión de la gente.
> 
> Porque no veo yo a los que estamos aquí comentando las 24 horas/días con lo mismo y tu dale que te dale.
> 
> Sospechoso cuanto menos.



Voy a evitarte tanto dolor usando el ignore para no molestarte. Gracias por avisar. Disculpa las molestias.


----------



## Irene Adler (6 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tus sensaciones son esas, las nuestras son las contrarias, no sé que interés tienes para estar todo el día con el tema, a todas horas, ni qué interés tienes para cambiar la opinión de la gente.
> 
> Porque no veo yo a los que estamos aquí comentando las 24 horas/días con lo mismo y tu dale que te dale.
> 
> Sospechoso cuanto menos.



Haya paz...

Tengo serias dudas de que lo que hace Nico sea intentar “desmoralizar a la tropa”, y aunque lo fuera, si la tropa se desmoraliza por lo que otro forero diga pues apaga y vámonos...

A mi sus aportes me parecen muy valiosos para aprender cómo funciona la cosa esta del trading en circunstancias “normales” y se agradecen.

Que yo considere que estas no son circunstancias normales y por tanto no esté de acuerdo con sus conclusiones solamente es mi opinión, no una verdad absoluta, y por tanto no invalida que sus aportes sean muy interesantes y valiosos.

Si solo queremos posts chupapollisticos de “ánimo guapísima” pues nos vamos a forovogue, a burbuja se viene llorado de casa y preparados para leer opiniones discordantes y en lo posible aprender de ellas.

He dicho, y tal y eso...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arriqui (6 Feb 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (6 Feb 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Tengo serias dudas de que lo que hace Nico sea intentar “desmoralizar a la tropa”



Y precisamente en el mensaje citado, que me estaba respondiendo a una pregunta concreta... Aunque se haya ido por las ramas


----------



## OYeah (6 Feb 2021)

Pero si no tenéis más opción que Hold, no sé porque os da bajón cómo esté la acción. Aguantad no ya por un par de semanas a ver si se dan todas esas cosas que os dicen y el squeeze to Saturno (no lo creo, es todo humo provocado por alguien), sino aguantad ya hasta la tumba porque con un tipo tan inteligente como su CEO hay posibilidades de que Game Stop se ponga con el tiempo en buenos números. 

Y si no qué más da. Supongo que no habeís entrado con la hucha de vuestros hijos.


----------



## jorlau (6 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Y precisamente en el mensaje citado, que me estaba respondiendo a una pregunta concreta... Aunque se haya ido por las ramas



Yo no llevo mucho tiempo por aquí y no conozco a la gente, pero en otro hilo que seguía y que iba muy deprisa tuve que usar el ignore (buen invento) e ignorar a mucha gente, entre ellos a Nico, por pesado y porque lo vi muy descarado en sus opiniones en un sentido.

Aquí de momento da unas explicaciones muy buenas de cómo funciona este mundillo normalmente.Y normalmente se mueve por dinero, avaricia para ganarlo y miedo a perderlo.Sus intenciones (las de Nico) reales las desconozco.

Esta situación es anormal, porque la gente no se mueve por dinero y por lo tanto no tienen MIEDO a perderlo.Esto los descoloca y los pone nerviosos y les preocupa, por eso han sacado toda su artillería pesada, legal, alegal e ilegal, para machacarnos.

No se como terminará esto, pero mientras ,aprendemos y nos pegamos unas risas.


HOLD


----------



## Envido (6 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Yo no llevo mucho tiempo por aquí y no conozco a la gente, pero en otro hilo que seguía y que iba muy deprisa tuve que usar el ignore (buen invento) e ignorar a mucha gente, entre ellos a Nico, por pesado y porque lo vi muy descarado en sus opiniones en un sentido.
> 
> Aquí de momento da unas explicaciones muy buenas de cómo funciona este mundillo normalmente.Y normalmente se mueve por dinero, avaricia para ganarlo y miedo a perderlo.Sus intenciones (las de Nico) reales las desconozco.
> 
> ...



El que todavia siga entrando al trapo de Nico, le nombre una y otra vez y no se haya dado cuenta que es autentica basura, egocentrico, a sueldo, pesado, empeñado en tener razon, absurdo, contradictorio, incansable (obviamente vive de esto) y le intente seguir los razonamientos tiene un problema.

Crees que le rebates para tener razon y lo que haceis es seguirle el juego, le alimentais. Mirad a ver.

Yo le tengo ignorado hace tiempo y me da igual, ni se lo que escribe, pero os tiene en su terreno por la de veces que le mencionais.

Logicamente ahora me atacareis con que es una persona que a veces dice unas cosas muy valiosas y razonadas y sabe mucho.

Owned.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2021)

y al final si teines ACCCIONES de esa empresa y da beneficios te dan dividendos'?


----------



## Hamtel (6 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y al final si teines ACCCIONES de esa empresa y da beneficios te dan dividendos'?



Sí


----------



## Neo_86 (6 Feb 2021)

Entro con la sonrisa en la cara para ver que han liado mis retards y me encuentro debatiendo sobre un tal nico que se las da de sabiondo y decia que el bitcoin a 95$ no valia la pena...

Lo que mas me flipa es que algun retard con cojonazos como los que habeis demostrado holdeando, se desanime por lo que diga el forero ese...

Este hilo no hay cordura, somos simios retards que nos encantan nuestras acciones y no las vamos a vender nunca, queda claro?

HOLD O MUERTE, PARA QUE NO HAGA HOLD TENEIS QUE VENIR A MI CASA A MATARME Y USAR MI DEDO PARA VENDER LAS ACCIONES.


----------



## Vayavaya (6 Feb 2021)

Cada vez tiene más pinta de ser un experimento, una especie de prueba piloto.
Hold anyway.

Nunca he metido en bolsa, me da miedo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Feb 2021)

Vayavaya dijo:


> Cada vez tiene más pinta de ser un experimento, una especie de prueba piloto.
> Hold anyway.
> 
> Nunca he metido en bolsa, me da miedo.



que mas da esto va de un foro de reddit que ha combinado las apuestas con la bolsa..(aunque sinceramente no veo diferencia entre eso y jugara a la loteria)


----------



## Vayavaya (6 Feb 2021)

Bueno, la diferencia es que el boleto no premiado de la lotería lo tiras y con esto haces HOLD. por HODL.


----------



## -Galaiko (6 Feb 2021)

Que ganas de que llegue el martes y den los datos, había leído algo de que les falta cubrir aun un 100% de cortos.


----------



## anonimocobarde (6 Feb 2021)

Vayavaya dijo:


> Cada vez tiene más pinta de ser un experimento, una especie de prueba piloto.
> Hold anyway.
> 
> Nunca he metido en bolsa, me da miedo.



A mí lo único que me da miedo es la nueva burocracia que voy a tener que hacer a partir de ahora con hacienda. Quién me mandaría nacer pobre...


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (6 Feb 2021)

WSB ha sido tomado. Los DD interesantes son borrados al instante. Something shaddy is going on. Os dejo aquí un registro de web.archive. Publicado hace unas pocas horas e inaccesible desde Reddit ahora:

Overview of Current GME Situation: It's Just Getting Started
Discussion
Disclaimer: I am not a financial advisor, nor am I licensed or in any way qualified to dictate or advise your trading decisions. I don't know jack shit about fuck. This is not financial advice. This analysis is not meant to influence, inspire, or inform you regarding your trades. This analysis was written purely as speculation and could be entirely incorrect. I found my own analysis interesting and wanted to share my unprofessional opinion. Furthermore, while these numbers are accurate as per their sources, they may not account for other factors that relate to the stock’s activity. I own shares of GME.

TLDR: This is currently a war between funds. Your 1.41 shares don't move markets, you little fractional bitch. But if you sell at a loss right now, you're literally just giving them money like a fucking idiot.

Background: GME is owned almost exclusively by institutions and funds. GameStop Corporation (GME) Stock Major Holders - Yahoo Finance

The combined top 10 institutions + 10 funds own 88.93% of the shares. I don't know what the fuck 122.04% of Shares Held by Institutions means (may have the do with the made-up shares fuckery, but I'm not going to get into that). The point is, institutions and funds own almost everything, retail owns almost nothing.

GME was already heavily shorted by late 2020. Likely more than 80% of those shorts occurred at $4 or less.

Late 2020 Short Interest Data sourced from Capital IQ: 

Note on shorts: When you short a stock, you have to pay interest DAILY on that stock at the CURRENT PRICE. If the stock's price decreases, you will likely make more money from the decrease than you will lose from the interest. When the price increases significantly, the daily interest may eat at all the potential profits you were hoping to make.

Early 2021 Short Interest Data sourced from Capital IQ: 

As you can see above, in late January, the price of GME kept rising, and it likely became unprofitable/risky for these short sellers to continue holding their short position at these prices. They likely knew that the price was eventually going to go down, but it must have cost them a fortune on a daily basis to continue holding. This leads to some of them trying to cover their shorts, which led to the price rising even further, which led to others trying to cover their shorts, etc. Combined with retail mania, this is what created the "squeeze."

So the short interest goes from 102.08% to 88.58% and the price went from $35.50 to $347.51.

Now, we know that the shorts were NOT covered. I refer to this excellent post here as to how it's basically mathematically impossible for them to have actually covered: 

But there's another simple reason why the shorts weren't covered:

Who the fuck is going to leave their money with a fund that loses 53% of assets in a single fucking position? The ultra-wealthy whose assets these hedge funds manage would all immediately withdraw all their fucking money and sue for breach of fiduciary duty.

Melvin may have told the media that they covered their shorts, but I guarantee they fucking called every one of their clients and told them they hadn't covered, and that they had a new plan. Get an injection of cash from Citadel and Point72 ($2.75 Billion) to pay the daily interest rates on their shorts, and run a FUD media campaign against these retail morons to sell and tell them that the squeeze is already over - while Melvin waits it out. "The shorts have been covered, anyone left holding the bag is a fucking moron."

So what's the current situation?

Team A Hedge Funds: These are the morons who shorted the stock at $4 and below and are currently bleeding. Some of them definitely covered and exited, but it's mathematically impossible for all of them to have covered. These are the REAL BAGHOLDERS. They literally lose money every day that they hold the short as long as the stock is over $4. They need the price to go down to reduce their daily bleed. They need to buy to stock back eventually to stop bleeding or reduce the price to $4 or below again.

Team B Hedge Funds: These are the sharks who sensed the blood in the water and shorted the stock as it was rocketing up. They hold shorts likely in the $150-$450 range. On paper, they have made a fucking fortune and are planning their next move. They love these currently "low" prices and want to buy back the stock and cash in their profit, but they can't do so too quickly without shooting the price up again and losing that profit margin. Because they shorted the stock, they are also bleeding. They will need to buy these stocks back eventually, before their profit goes to nothing (this could be a long long time).

Team C: Institutional Holders and Fund Holders: These guys basically hold all the shares that Team A and Team B Hedge Funds want. They're currently sitting on massive paper gains and want to squeeze Team A and Team B for every cent they have. They know Team A and Team B are bleeding, and that they must eventually buy back the stock (especially Team B since Team B wants to actually realize their profits). They're comfortable sitting on their profits, but they're also very comfortable bleeding these guys out knowing they have to buy back, and they can wipe out a competing fund in the process. They are also very happy if there is another squeeze because rather than sell 5 shares, they would love for the price to jump 500%, sell 1 share, keep 4, and continue bleeding Team A and B.

What's happening right now is that there is a war being waged between these three groups. Do not underestimate the people who work at hedge funds - they are extremely intelligent, extremely greedy, and extremely competitive. If a retard like me can dissect the situation, they all have certainly figured it out as well. What's happening right now is they are trying to find a market equilibrium price without giving away their positions. Team A wants to cover, but can't seem desperate or else the price will skyrocket. Team B wants to "cover," but can't seem greedy without eating into their profits. And Team C wants to sell and realize their profits, but they can't all do it at once without tanking the price.

And you, my paper handed fucking mongoloid friend, when you buy high and sell low, you literally throw your fucking losses into this pool for these three to fight over as they try to minimize their losses/maximize their profits.

The short interest is still massively high and this story is just beginning. This is not the end, despite the FUD and the shilled pessimism in WSB. Will it hit $300 again? Maybe not. Will there be massive volatility as they duke it out and the opportunity to break even/profit? Yes.

This is not financial advice. I am not telling you to hold. However, you have already paid for your ticket to this show, think about maybe sticking around for the ending.


----------



## [IΞI] (6 Feb 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> WSB ha sido tomado. Los DD interesantes son borrados al instante. Something shaddy is going on. Os dejo aquí un registro de web.archive. Publicado hace unas pocas horas e inaccesible desde Reddit ahora:
> 
> Overview of Current GME Situation: It's Just Getting Started
> Discussion
> ...



Ufffffffffffffff un resumencillo hamijo @zqAb2dk6 ? es que no se leer...


----------



## Bafumat (6 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ufffffffffffffff un resumencillo hamijo @zqAb2dk6 ? es que no se leer...



Te lo resumo yo:

HOLD!


----------



## estanflacion (7 Feb 2021)




----------



## xzess (7 Feb 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> WSB ha sido tomado. Los DD interesantes son borrados al instante. Something shaddy is going on. Os dejo aquí un registro de web.archive. Publicado hace unas pocas horas e inaccesible desde Reddit ahora:
> 
> Overview of Current GME Situation: It's Just Getting Started
> Discussion
> ...



Lo que está pasando en reddit es bestial. Los cambios de moderadores, los bloqueos a post sobre gme, el enfado general de los viejos usuarios que están hasta el culo de gme y que también se sienten censurados, el dfv, lo gordo de la venta de la peli, que si eso es verdad que por lo visto sí, esto está siendo una estafa en toda regla. Correrán ríos de tinta con esto. Tremenda la cantidad de actores, y la cantidad de manipulación que hay en ambos bandos, y sin comerlo ni beberlo, estamos algunos dentro, y los de abajo siempre perdemos.
En serio lo de la venta de la peli me ha dejado flipado.


----------



## bsnas (7 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ufffffffffffffff un resumencillo hamijo @zqAb2dk6 ? es que no se leer...



El novio de mi esposa me dice que eso significa que el stonk se podria ir hasta Pluton.

Pero el tio me dice que no es analista financiero, ni se trata de un consejo de inversion ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## Nico (7 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> lo gordo *de la venta de la peli*, que si eso es verdad que por lo visto sí, esto está siendo una estafa en toda regla.





xzess dijo:


> En serio *lo de la venta de la peli* me ha dejado flipado.



Tendrías la gentileza, o bien de comentarlo, o bien de poner un link.


----------



## Don Meliton (7 Feb 2021)

Podran quitarme la vida, pero nunca me arrebataran mi subnormalidad.


----------



## Bafumat (7 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Tendrías la gentileza, o bien de comentarlo, o bien de poner un link.



Quest for Hollywood Fame Splits Redditors at Heart of Market Frenzy

Reddit banned a group of WallStreetBets moderators after they staged an attempted coup


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (7 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y al final si teines ACCCIONES de esa empresa y da beneficios te dan dividendos'?



Según si los que toman las decisiones en la empresa deciden dar dividendos.

También te pueden dar dividendos unas acciones aunque la empresa vaya mal, piden un crédito para pagarlos, empeoran la situación de la empresa y el pequeño accionista queda encantado.

Después, cuando la empresa quiebra se puede llorar o quejarse.


----------



## [IΞI] (7 Feb 2021)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Según si los que toman las decisiones en la empresa deciden dar dividendos.
> 
> También te pueden dar dividendos unas acciones aunque la empresa vaya mal, piden un crédito para pagarlos, empeoran la situación de la empresa y el pequeño accionista queda encantado.
> 
> Después, cuando la empresa quiebra se puede llorar o quejarse.



Ah pero eso que ustec pone lo hace alguien más a parte del Sntndr?


----------



## Proyecto (7 Feb 2021)

Este es nuestro camino.
HOLD. A la luna






Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorlau (7 Feb 2021)

Proyecto dijo:


> Este es nuestro camino.
> HOLD. A la luna
> 
> 
> ...



Tendremos que esperar a la luna decreciente

HOLD


----------



## Israel Gracia (7 Feb 2021)

*Los hoteles inician la venta de sus activos, pero no a precio de saldo*
07/02/2021
32 Minutos






*Pese a la crisis, las cadenas soportan hasta el momento la presión de los grupos inversores para deshacerse de ladrillo con grandes rebajas*
España no solo atrae a turistas. Nuestro país seduce también a los fondos de inversión extranjeros, y también nacionales, para hacer negocio en el sector, y más concretamente en los edificios hoteleros. Un apetito inversor que aumenta en los periodos de crisis, donde aprovechan para comprar más barato. Pero en esta crisis las cadenas hoteleras están resistiendo, por ahora, la* presión de los grupos inversores *para vender a precio de saldo sus activos. Prueba de ello es que la inversión hotelera cayó el año pasado a niveles de 2013, hasta los 960 millones de euros, según CBRE. Aunque los analistas esperan que en 2021 se recupere las cotas alcanzadas en años anteriores.

en el sector turístico son históricos. En un año, nuestro país ha perdido 106.000 millones de euros de PIB turístico, según los datos de Exceltur. Además, el peso del sector en el conjunto de la economía española pasó del 12% al 4%. La llegada de turistas cayó de 84 millones a 18,9, mientras que *el gasto turístico se desplomó de los más de 92.000 millones* a los 19.747. En lo referente a los hoteles, las pernoctaciones descendieron un 73,3%. La situación tampoco es halagüeña en el futuro, ya que no se vislumbra a corto plazo una mejora sanitaria. Por eso, según afirman desde la patronal hotelera Cehat, desde que empezó 2021 apenas hay un 10% de los hoteles abiertos en todo el país.
La inactividad pasa factura a las cuentas de las cadenas, aunque a algunas más que a otras. En general, aquellas empresas que tienen la mayor parte de sus hoteles en *régimen de arrendamiento* son las que más ahogadas se encuentran por los pagos de alquiler del edificio que deben efectuar. Entre los grandes grupos españoles están los casos de Barceló, con un pasivo en alquileres que llega a los 93 millones de euros, y Hotusa, cuya deuda llega a los 700 millones. Entre las medianas, las cuales la mayoría funcionan bajo este régimen, Casual Hoteles tuvo que anunciar que cerraba todos sus establecimientos hasta 2022 por la incertidumbre de la crisis sanitaria.

*Pocos movimientos*
Muchas de las compañías que funcionan con arrendamientos se están viendo obligadas a desprenderse de algunos de sus activos propios. Aun así, la tónica general del sector es que hay pocos movimientos de *compraventa de edificios*, y los que hay son a precios bastantes positivos para las cadenas. «El propietario no tiene ahora mismo ninguna urgencia de rebajar. Esos descuentos que los fondos anglosajones esperan no se van a producir», explica a este periódico Ívar Yuste, socio de la consultora hotelera PHG.
Entre las pocas ventas realizadas, destaca la del hotel Formentor en Mallorca. Uno de los más emblemáticos perteneciente a la cadena Barceló, que en diciembre fue comprado por el *fondo andorrano Emin Capital* por una cifra alrededor a los 165 millones de euros. También esta semana se confirmó la compra del Senator Playaballena en Rota (Cádiz) por parte del brazo inversor inmobiliario de *Amancio Ortega*, Pontegadea por unos 25 millones de euros. Esta venta de Senator respondería a la necesidad de ganar liquidez para afrontar el importante proyecto que tiene para posicionarse en el Caribe. También destaca la venta del Nobu Hotel Barcelona por parte de Selenta al fondo ASG, por unos 100 millones de euros.
Pero según fuentes del sector, algunas cadenas sí se encuentran vendiendo algunos de sus activos nacionales, con el objetivo de *provisionar liquidez ante la perpetuidad de la crisis*. Aunque indican que estas operaciones las están realizando en la más estricta confidencialidad. En este sentido, señalan la ejecución de al menos dos grandes ventas por parte de una famosa cadena con más de 50 hoteles en cartera.
Sí comienza a verse la puesta en el mercado de algunos hoteles por parte de las grandes cadenas. Es el caso de RIU, que tiene casi todos sus hoteles en propiedad, que anunció hace unos días la puesta en el mercado del *Riu Paraíso Lanzarote Resort*, aunque no se ha desvelado cifra, ni tampoco existencia de alguna oferta hasta el momento. Fuera de nuestras fronteras, también ha puesto a la venta activos que considera poco estratégicos, como el que dispone en la Isla de Madeira y el hotel urbano de Panamá.
Donde parece haber más movimientos es entre las cadenas más pequeñas y particulares. Este periódico ya adelantó en noviembre la situación de muchos *propietarios hoteleros* que ante la desesperación por buscar un comprador ponían a la venta sus bienes inmuebles en portales de anuncios clasificados, que además se contaban por centenares. Aunque el problema por el que no se materializan más operaciones continúa siendo el mismo que hace algunos meses: los empresarios buscan vender a precio pre-covid, «mientras el mercado exige una rebaja sustancial de precios para poder llegar a entenderse con los compradores», explica Jorge Ruiz, *Director de Hoteles de CBRE España*.
*Las islas sí rebajan*
Por regiones, el mayor contrapunto a la tónica general lo pone Canarias. En el archipiélago sí se han producido rebajas en las operaciones de compraventa de hoteles por la particularidad de que las marcas más conocidas no han penetrado allí. La mayor parte de las cadenas de las islas dependen de la turoperación, muy parada ahora que el turismo internacional apenas existe, por lo que muchas han tenido que vender hoteles con rebajas. Ejemplo de ello es la operación por la que *Apple Leisure *obtuvo en diciembre la gestión de tres hoteles en la región que fueron adquiridos por el fondo británico Blantyre Capital con un descuento de un 25%.
También en Baleares, Juan Sanchiz, de la plataforma de venta de hoteles Stars Four, asegura a este periódico que ya se pueden adquirir hoteles de buena posición a 60.000 euros por habitación. Las condiciones para los hoteleros baleares comienza ya a ser alarmante. «La coyuntura actual hace que muchas empresas busquen alternativas», resume *María Frontera*, presidenta de la patronal FEHM.
Por contra, en la Comunidad Valenciana, la presidenta de la patronal Hosbec, Nuria Montes, asegura que a pesar de que reciben llamadas de fondos a diario «no hay ninguna operación de venta de hoteles».

EtiquetasEconomia


----------



## honk (7 Feb 2021)

en España, seis de ellas son de capital 100% español y dos cotizan en bolsa 
Un buen momento para las cadenas hoteleras


----------



## OYeah (7 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Quest for Hollywood Fame Splits Redditors at Heart of Market Frenzy
> 
> Reddit banned a group of WallStreetBets moderators after they staged an attempted coup




Ahora es cuando se pone interesante el Subreddit. Van a haber cuchilladas y paquetes bomba. Voy para allá.





Israel Gracia dijo:


> *Los hoteles inician la venta de sus activos, pero no a precio de saldo*
> 07/02/2021
> 32 Minutos
> 
> ...





honk dijo:


> en España, seis de ellas son de capital 100% español y dos cotizan en bolsa
> Un buen momento para las cadenas hoteleras




Os habeis perdido el titulo del hilo, campeones. Largo.


----------



## OYeah (7 Feb 2021)

Solo por la pinta del José ya no pincho ese video ni aunque me pagaras.

De todas maneras esto se ha ido de madre ya, la habeis putificado a esa acción.







Aquí uno que lo expresa muy bien:

*Holding GME I feel more like the grl than the tubbie*


----------



## OYeah (7 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, me he enamorado.


----------



## xzess (7 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Tendrías la gentileza, o bien de comentarlo, o bien de poner un link.



Ya te han puesto links por ahí, pero el resumen es que parece ser que ciertos moderadores inactivos que "despertaron" con esto del GME, estaban en trato de venta de una pelicula sobre todo este jaleo de WSB, GME, AMC etc... y que manipularon el foro a favor del rollo GME, incluso baneando a otros moderadores activos.
Lo que está claro es que hay mucho lío, y muchos actores detrás lo que hace complejo el tema. Esto de la película podría ser real, y podría ser otra manipulación más, ya no sabes qué pensar, hay batallas entre usuarios, entre los moderadores, entre medios, entre gobernantes, y entre los propios fondos de inversión que son los que más tienen que decir aquí.
Yo una cosa siempre tuve clara la gente no es la que está mantiendo las acciones altas, somos un porcentaje muy bajo.

Aquí pongo un vídeo interesante que se escucha algo mal, pero es una entrevista a un tío que trabaja en una empresa llamada S3 que hace data mining para fondos de inversión. Explica el famoso "short interest" y qué cree él que ocurre y que va a ocurrir. Bastante razonable desde el punto de vista de los datos, lo que dice:


----------



## OYeah (7 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Ya te han puesto links por ahí, pero el resumen es que parece ser que ciertos moderadores inactivos que "despertaron" con esto del GME, estaban en trato de venta de una pelicula sobre todo este jaleo de WSB, GME, AMC etc... y que manipularon el foro a favor del rollo GME, incluso baneando a otros moderadores activos.
> Lo que está claro es que hay mucho lío, y muchos actores detrás lo que hace complejo el tema. Esto de la película podría ser real, y podría ser otra manipulación más, ya no sabes qué pensar, hay batallas entre usuarios, entre los moderadores, entre medios, entre gobernantes, y entre los propios fondos de inversión que son los que más tienen que decir aquí.
> Yo una cosa siempre tuve clara la gente no es la que está mantiendo las acciones altas, somos un porcentaje muy bajo.
> 
> Aquí pongo un vídeo interesante que se escucha algo mal, pero es una entrevista a un tío que trabaja en una empresa llamada S3 que hace data mining para fondos de inversión. Explica el famoso "short interest" y qué cree él que ocurre y que va a ocurrir. Bastante razonable desde el punto de vista de los datos, lo que dice:




¿Porqué os complicais tanto la vida? A la hora de pensar qué es lo que ha pasado, ¿porqué no vais a quien ha sido profesional de ello y os ofrece confianza, le veis honesto? ¿De verdad os dejáis llevar por los posts en Reddit?

Yo soy un absoluto neofito en todo esto y el Sábado por la mañana ya lo vi claro, para confirmarlo fui a ver lo que decia Nassim Taleb, y después otros que me parecen honestos lo han confirmado aún mas, como el Lobo de Wall Street. ¿Creés que voy a pinchar en tu video para hacer caso a alguno de esos moderadores de Reddit o esas mierdas que son gran parte del problema? ¿Que viven de complicarlo?

Es importante en esta vida tener mentores y referentes morales, que sepan de lo que hablan y contigo sean honestos. Es algo muy importante. Creo que lo primero que se ha de hacer al cumplir mayoria de edad es coger al mejor amigo que esté estudiando derecho y decirle: te voy a dar 15 euros al mes el resto de mi vida, solo para las preguntas que pueda tener.


----------



## Red Star (7 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Ya te han puesto links por ahí, pero el resumen es que parece ser que ciertos moderadores inactivos que "despertaron" con esto del GME, estaban en trato de venta de una pelicula sobre todo este jaleo de WSB, GME, AMC etc... y que manipularon el foro a favor del rollo GME, incluso baneando a otros moderadores activos.
> Lo que está claro es que hay mucho lío, y muchos actores detrás lo que hace complejo el tema. Esto de la película podría ser real, y podría ser otra manipulación más, ya no sabes qué pensar, hay batallas entre usuarios, entre los moderadores, entre medios, entre gobernantes, y entre los propios fondos de inversión que son los que más tienen que decir aquí.
> Yo una cosa siempre tuve clara la gente no es la que está mantiendo las acciones altas, somos un porcentaje muy bajo.
> 
> Aquí pongo un vídeo interesante que se escucha algo mal, pero es una entrevista a un tío que trabaja en una empresa llamada S3 que hace data mining para fondos de inversión. Explica el famoso "short interest" y qué cree él que ocurre y que va a ocurrir. Bastante razonable desde el punto de vista de los datos, lo que dice:



S3 está en el ajo manipulando sus informes para hacer creer a la gente que los fondos han cubierto ya sus cortos. Ya se rebatieron sus informes, manipularon los datos.


----------



## Ultimate (7 Feb 2021)

A leer con espíritu crítico

Reddit banned a group of WallStreetBets moderators after they staged an attempted coup

https://www.nytimes3xbfgragh.onion/2021/02/04/technology/wallstreetbets-gamestop-hollywood.html



Nico dijo:


> Tendrías la gentileza, o bien de comentarlo, o bien de poner un link.


----------



## chocolate (7 Feb 2021)

El conflicto de GameStop dará el salto al cine

El reciente terremoto financiero de Wall Street ha motivado la producción de varios proyectos.





Establecimiento de GameStop

A finales de enero 2021 nos presentó un escándalo en Wall Street que puso a prueba nuestros conocimientos de economía. Muy pocos parecían capaces de explicar qué diablos habían hecho los miembros del subforo de Reddit r/WallStreetBets de forma que lo entendiese todo el mundo, pero los resultados estaban más o menos claro: estos especuladores con ganas de incordiar habían ganado a Wall Street en su propio juego, poniendo el mercado bursátil del revés y demostrando lo arbitrario que es su funcionamiento a partir de la subida desmedida en el precio de las acciones de GameStop. Compañía vendedora de videojuegos que, antes del terremoto, estaba al borde de la quiebra.

Lo mismo ocurrió con AMC Theaters; cadena de cines cuya deuda era insostenible a causa de los estragos pandémicos y que se convirtió en la siguiente beneficiada por los r/WallStreetBets. Es posible que el funcionamiento de la venta de acciones en corto, vital para entender qué demonios ocurrió, aun sea difícil de entender para gran parte del público, pero el audiovisual ya ha acudido presto a explorar el fenómeno. Así, a escasas semanas de que ocurriera todo, han surgido varios proyectos que quieren ahondar en este asunto. Es el caso, por ejemplo, de una película escrita por* Mark Boal *(_*En tierra hostil*_) y protagonizada por *Noah Centineo *a cargo de Netflix.

Por otra parte ya se ha anunciado un documental, y MGM ha adquirido los derechos de adaptación del libro _*The Antisocial Network*_, a cargo de *Ben Mezrich*, antes siquiera de que salga publicado. _Variety_ se hace eco además de un film de ficción producido por HBO y Blumhouse Television (sí, parecía inevitable que *Jason Blum* se asomara a un fenómeno tan inquietante) y liderado por *Andrew Ross Sorkin*. Este último está sobradamente capacitado para abordar el tema, puesto que además de cocrear la serie _*Billions*_ (centrada también en los conflictos bursátiles) escribió_* Too Big to Fail*_: ensayo sobre la crisis de 2008 que se convirtió en una película producida igualmente por HBO, dirigida por *Curtis Hanson* y titulada_* Malas noticias*_ en España.

Ninguno de estos proyectos tiene fecha de estreno o equipo asociado más allá de los nombres citados, y no puede descartarse que en los próximos días surjan otras tentativas de explotar un caso cuyas consecuencias aún distamos de atisbar del todo.


----------



## chocolate (7 Feb 2021)

PD: Yo también quiero salir en la peli cual burbujo interpretándose a sí mismo!


----------



## OYeah (7 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Por cierto, me he enamorado.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 566772




Me he vuelto a neamorar.

Yo solo quiero estar con ella, me da igual toforrr.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (7 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Me he vuelto a neamorar.
> 
> Yo solo quiero estar con ella, me da igual toforrr.



Una así sólo se consigue haciendo HODL a tus GME con furia de cerdo y manos de diamante.


----------



## xzess (7 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> S3 está en el ajo manipulando sus informes para hacer creer a la gente que los fondos han cubierto ya sus cortos. Ya se rebatieron sus informes, manipularon los datos.



¿Has visto el vídeo? Yo me lo he tragado entero, y la verdad, es bastante coherente, sobre la diferencia entre su indice de short interest y la de otras compañías, y dice el porque, y alguien con más conocimientos podría explicar mejor si no lo has visto, pero básicamente es que toman otros datos en cuenta. Miratelo es interesante lo que dice sobre todo esto. Habla de AMC, y sobre esta acción dice que tiene algo más de recorrido y que ahí aun existe posibilidad de short squeeze, pero deberían darse factores favorables, y que es mucha mejor acción a largo, sobretodo cuadno haya reapertura post covid, habla también de los "ladder attacks" y de que no tienen sentido porque los HF pelean entre ellos, son competidores entre sí, y se dedican básicamente a sacarse el dinero de unos a otros, que es sinceramente lo lógico, y que lo que ocurre es eso peleas entre HF.
Sinceramente el poder que tienen los inversores en su casa es mínimo, todo esto no lo hemos hecho nosotros, han sido los fondos, creo que habría leido por ahí que somos sobre un 2% de accionariado nada más, eso no mueve la bolsa así, pero quizás si mueva la tendencia por marketing/publicidad que es lo que ha ocurrido, tanto para los que hacen cortos, como para los que compran a subida. Lo que es indudable es que la guerra es para fondos intradía.


----------



## xzess (7 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Porqué os complicais tanto la vida? A la hora de pensar qué es lo que ha pasado, ¿porqué no vais a quien ha sido profesional de ello y os ofrece confianza, le veis honesto? ¿De verdad os dejáis llevar por los posts en Reddit?
> 
> Yo soy un absoluto neofito en todo esto y el Sábado por la mañana ya lo vi claro, para confirmarlo fui a ver lo que decia Nassim Taleb, y después otros que me parecen honestos lo han confirmado aún mas, como el Lobo de Wall Street. ¿Creés que voy a pinchar en tu video para hacer caso a alguno de esos moderadores de Reddit o esas mierdas que son gran parte del problema? ¿Que viven de complicarlo?
> 
> Es importante en esta vida tener mentores y referentes morales, que sepan de lo que hablan y contigo sean honestos. Es algo muy importante. Creo que lo primero que se ha de hacer al cumplir mayoria de edad es coger al mejor amigo que esté estudiando derecho y decirle: te voy a dar 15 euros al mes el resto de mi vida, solo para las preguntas que pueda tener.



Pero a quien estás respondiendo, es que ni sabes qué digo, ni has leído ni nada. Hablas absolutamente sin saber, no sé que cuento vas contando. Parece un discruso grabado a cualquier respuesta, como un testigo de jehová. No me cuentes tus pelis hombre.


----------



## Kluster (7 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Sinceramente el poder que tienen los inversores en su casa es mínimo, todo esto no lo hemos hecho nosotros, han sido los fondos, creo que habría leido por ahí que somos sobre un 2% de accionariado nada más



GME tiene 71 millones de acciones.

En WSB hay más de 8 millones de miembros ahora mismo. De todos esos pongamos que un 10% poseen acciones, ponle una media de 10 acciones por cabeza. Eso sería un *11%* de las acciones. Y estamos hablando sólo de WSB. Ahora suma los que han comprado porque se han enterado en otras redes sociales, facebook, youtube, etc...

Yo creo que hay muchas acciones todavía en manos de los holders, hay paperhands que se salieron con beneficios y están esperando que baje de 50$ para volver a comprar por si suena la flauta del segundo apretujón. Y mientras, los cortos no cerrados siguen sangrando.


----------



## Faldo (7 Feb 2021)

Estoy viendo en WSB que hay hay gente que ha perdido un porrón de pasta 200k o más y me quejo yo por palmar 600€. 

El único consuelo que les queda es HOLD.


----------



## xzess (7 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> GME tiene 71 millones de acciones.
> 
> En WSB hay más de 8 millones de miembros ahora mismo. De todos esos pongamos que un 10% poseen acciones, ponle una media de 10 acciones por cabeza. Eso sería un *11%* de las acciones. Y estamos hablando sólo de WSB. Ahora suma los que han comprado porque se han enterado en otras redes sociales, facebook, youtube, etc...
> 
> Yo creo que hay muchas acciones todavía en manos de los holders, hay paperhands que se salieron con beneficios y están esperando que baje de 50$ para volver a comprar por si suena la flauta del segundo apretujón. Y mientras, los cortos no cerrados siguen sangrando.



Yo ya no lo sé, tengo la cabeza como un bombo de tanto dato que ni idea si es real o no ya. Voy a dejar de decir datos porque no sé quien tiene razón. He visto de todo de ambos lados, y lo deese post es más bien una conclusión de todo, pero viendo tu razonamiento también tiene algo de sentido, salvo porque hay más acciones que las reales vendidas, pero bueno nosé cómo afectaria eso al volumen real y no quiero estudiar mas este tema jeje.


----------



## OYeah (7 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Pero a quien estás respondiendo, es que ni sabes qué digo, ni has leído ni nada. Hablas absolutamente sin saber, no sé que cuento vas contando. Parece un discruso grabado a cualquier respuesta, como un testigo de jehová. No me cuentes tus pelis hombre.





xzess dijo:


> Yo ya no lo sé, tengo la cabeza como un bombo de tanto dato que ni idea si es real o no ya. Voy a dejar de decir datos porque no sé quien tiene razón. He visto de todo de ambos lados, y lo deese post es más bien una conclusión de todo, pero viendo tu razonamiento también tiene algo de sentido, salvo porque hay más acciones que las reales vendidas, pero bueno nosé cómo afectaria eso al volumen real y no quiero estudiar mas este tema jeje.




Tú mismo te has contestado.

Te están liando y te estás liando. Yo te he dicho que vayas a alguien de confianza a que te lo explique clarito y ya. Lo hice yo y todo me está dando la razón.

Si quieres seguir viendo videos en youtube de unos y de otros es cosa tuya, yo Sábado por la tarde me olia lo que pasaba, fui a quien me parecia de fiar, lo clavó, y hasta ahora.

El exceso de información te va a joder en esta vida, mucho, de esto ya sabia un tal Huxley. Porque con suficiente información, pueden hacerte creer que la tierra es plana.

Pasa de todos ellos.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (7 Feb 2021)

Lo importante es participar. Le dais demasiada importancia a todo esto.

Informacion clara y concreta no la vamos a tener nunca, porque hay mil maneras de trampear en cada cosa a tener en cuenta. Ahora estamos en un proceso de impas, si estas dentro toca esperar y si estas fuera, pues no se, lo que os apetezca.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Feb 2021)

Los cortos siguen cortos, han hecho trucos contables. Si la comunidad sigue unida, ganarán.


----------



## Hamtel (7 Feb 2021)

Hold hasta la muerte y orden de compra en 40


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Yo ya no lo sé, tengo la cabeza como un bombo de tanto dato que ni idea si es real o no ya. Voy a dejar de decir datos porque no sé quien tiene razón. He visto de todo de ambos lados, y lo deese post es más bien una conclusión de todo, pero viendo tu razonamiento también tiene algo de sentido, salvo porque hay más acciones que las reales vendidas, pero bueno nosé cómo afectaria eso al volumen real y no quiero estudiar mas este tema jeje.



Que alguien ha comprado o vendido algo que no tenía, que era falso. Es lo mejor de todo este asunto.

Cuando era joven se conocía como estafa...


----------



## xzess (7 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Tú mismo te has contestado.
> 
> Te están liando y te estás liando. Yo te he dicho que vayas a alguien de confianza a que te lo explique clarito y ya. Lo hice yo y todo me está dando la razón.
> 
> ...



Para mí, nadie es guru, ni nadie tiene la verdad, yo miro informaciones de unos y otros, y no me decanto por nada en concreto, esto es un foro para debatir, no para que venga nadie a decir esto es así y ya está, que para eso tenemos las iglesias y los gobiernos. 
Que es un tema complicado está claro, no te creas tú con la verdad porque no es así, es un tema a estudiar y que seguramente será estudiado por entendidos en profundidad cuando pase. 
Por otro lado esto es un circo y me gusta hablar del circo, lo que vienes a decirme es que no hable de nada porque pepito ya sabe y tu también sabes todo, que me parece genial, pero no entres en una conversación a hablar de tu libro, debate y cuanta tu opinión y da tus datos, pero no me digas que pensar que ya soy mayorcito. 
Respecto al tema que respondías inicialmente, es un video en el que da la opinión uno de los grandes actores de este lío y lo considero importante, sea verdad o no lo que diga.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hold hasta la muerte y orden de compra en 40



Mejor en 30$....es donde yo voy a entrar....


----------



## xzess (7 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Lo importante es participar. Le dais demasiada importancia a todo esto.
> 
> Informacion clara y concreta no la vamos a tener nunca, porque hay mil maneras de trampear en cada cosa a tener en cuenta. Ahora estamos en un proceso de impas, si estas dentro toca esperar y si estas fuera, pues no se, lo que os apetezca.



Por un lado, si que es bastante importante como evento, y por otro lado supongo que nos interesa a los que posteamos, y sobretodo los que tenemos acciones.


----------



## OYeah (7 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Para mí, nadie es guru, ni nadie tiene la verdad, yo miro informaciones de unos y otros, y no me decanto por nada en concreto, esto es un foro para debatir, no para que venga nadie a decir esto es así y ya está, que para eso tenemos las iglesias y los gobiernos.
> Que es un tema complicado está claro, no te creas tú con la verdad porque no es así, es un tema a estudiar y que seguramente será estudiado por entendidos en profundidad cuando pase.
> Por otro lado esto es un circo y me gusta hablar del circo, lo que vienes a decirme es que no hable de nada porque pepito ya sabe y tu también sabes todo, que me parece genial, pero no entres en una conversación a hablar de tu libro, debate y cuanta tu opinión y da tus datos, pero no me digas que pensar que ya soy mayorcito.
> Respecto al tema que respondías inicialmente, es un video en el que da la opinión uno de los grandes actores de este lío y lo considero importante, sea verdad o no lo que diga.




uffff.....

El short squeeze ya pasó, fue de libro, iniciado por algún profesional con pasta desde Reddit, y otros gordos que se apuntaron. Se le hizo daño a ciertos fondos buitres que esperaban que la empresa quebrara, y se forró otra gente y otros fondos, y bastantes chavales de Reddit que hiceron lo correcto, lo que dice el manual.

Y te digo que lo verdaderamente importante es:





Esto. Esto si es un squeeze.


----------



## Hamtel (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (8 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Papa Elon ha hablado. Así ha de ser.


----------



## OYeah (8 Feb 2021)

Si quereís que os diga la verdad, lo mejor de largo de toda esta historia es el sentido del humor de los yankis. 

Ya me habia llamado la atención 4chan, con esas movidas locas que tienen, pero de buen rollo disparatado, Reddit lo veia más progre y aburrido, pero es como la Guarderia sin la mala baba. 

Para que encontrmeos en la Guarderia a alguien sin ego idiota que se reconozca un retrasado y se descojone de ello hay que escarbar mucho. Todo el mundo en Burbuja se cree algo, hasta Dodoria.

Lo de "Islam is right about women" creo que también salió de Reddit, y es poesia. Lo clavaron en farolas y todo por las ciudades.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 Feb 2021)

Buenas noches. Después de "algo" de reposo desde el viernes en este tema me he aclarado la cabeza con lo que está ocurriendo.

A diferencia de lo que pasó con el _short squeeze _de VW, que fue ejecutado desde dentro del sistema, *nunca vamos a saber lo que ha pasado de verdad*. Así como en muchas catástrofes o fenómenos que afectan al _establishment, _aquí los ciudadanos de a pie no pintamos nada ni tenemos nada que rascar. Todo es demasiado truculento:

- A los _hedge funds_ no les interesa sentar un precedente y que se abra un agujero de seguridad en el sistema. Los minoristas desde redes sociales no pueden tener posibilidad de hacerles daño en un futuro. Han llegado a la conclusión de que ese agujero hoy puede afectar a Melvin pero mañana podrían ser otros.

- Van a dar apariencia, mientras las aguas vuelven a su calma, de que pelean como siempre entre ellos, los grandes, para destruir al rival. Dado el movimiento aleatorio que suponen _las apuestas en bolsa _desde WSB, han llegado a la conclusión de nuevo de que hoy ese juego teledirigido contra Melvin mañana podría ser hacia otros.

Mi opinión: lo dije hace unos días y lo repito. Han interiorizado el mensaje de WSB. *Si los jugadores* (nótese que ya no son inversores) *son capaces de dar por perdido su dinero*, rompiendo por primera vez los esquemas mentales de todos, *quizá ellos deberían renunciar por primera vez también a algunas ganancias y no asfixiar a fondos hermanos para protegerse en el futuro.* Si no ayudan directamente a Melvin se lavarán las manos con vistas a taponar la herida y de que no salten las alarmas.

Las tácticas son las esperadas a nivel 1. operativo, 2. informativo y 3. coercitivo.

1. Dejar hacer a Melv_in con sus short ladder attack_ y mostrarse todo lo opacos posible. Poner en marcha los algoritmos de emergencia como hemos visto desde las plataformas de compra-venta de los _brokers. _Van a dilatar y falsear la información que pasen a las autoridades para su favor.

2. Movilizar toda la industria de la comunicación y las finanzas. Y ya no solo Citron Research. En todo el mundo tienen agencias que menosprecian y ridiculizan el movimiento bajo la premisa de "todo volverá a la normalidad y los últimos en salir serán los que pierdan". "la banca siempre gana" y bla bla bla... una larga lucha donde nuevos actores se sumen a nivel mundial les mandaría a la lona en dos meses.

3. Han entrado a embarrar y sentar la división como era previsible en el interior mismo de WSB. Romper la disciplina en las líneas rivales es clave en toda batalla. Estaba cantado también que DFV fuese puesto en entredicho. Si el valuarte cae, todo lo demás se diluiría en cuestión de días.

El punto 3. es el de más imprevisible resultado. O se sale reforzado del ataque o de desmorona todo en días. De momento está cundiendo parcialmente la desafección. Y me entristece bastante que haya gente que dude acerca de la espontaneidad del fenómeno.

Ya véis que yo no soy nada conspiranoico, y no creo que un movimiento así (complejísimo) sea precisamente urdido para ganarle unas migajas a unos pocos locos y darles una lección inolvidable desde un fondo buitre que ya hacía un 40% constantes de beneficio anual desde 2014. No ha sido un fondo de reciente creación con 300 millones de dólares que poner en riesgo en una operación de ingeniería financiera-social. Pasó de los 1.000 millones iniciales a más de 12.500 en 7 años. Han quedado expuestos muchos peces gordos con mucho trabajo bueno hecho durante años. Lo habéis visto todos la cantidad de gente que ha salido a interpelar y solicitar clemencia por primera vez en un mundo tan cruel.

En definitiva. Solo gente privilegiada como DFV en su fuero interno podrá saber si todo esto es real o no. Así que no sufráis, nunca conoceréis la VERDAD. *Disfrutad con todo lo que va a pasar y la cantidad de cosas que van a cambiar.*

Que todo esto forme parte de un plan es simplemente maquiavélico. La vida a veces, como las apuestas, es mucho más aleatoria de lo que creemos y nos brinda sorpresas que nadie esperaba de antemano. Por eso a veces en el lugar menos explorado del planeta se descubre la ruta óptima de paso al Pacífico a las primeras de cambio (Estrecho de Magallanes), cae un meteorito en la Tierra en lugar de pasar de largo, un talento nace en una familia humilde y se convierte en el líder de su generación o una creencia nueva se abre paso impacable y se convierte en la religión de un imperio ya asentado. ¿Quién lo iba a decir?


----------



## antoniussss (8 Feb 2021)

SP en 3.900 eso si que es to the moon y no lo de Game Stop.


----------



## Red Star (8 Feb 2021)

La gente no tiene paciencia...

Señores, esperad unos días o semanas, esto está lejos de acabar. No desaniméis porque en 1 semana no haya habido un short squeeze. Melvin y los demas fondos tienen muchos enemigos y competidores, en manos de los cuales hay muchas acciones. Esos enemigos no van a permitir que se les escapen ganancias de miles de millones de dólares haciéndole un favor a Melvin permitiendo que sobreviva. No les van a regalar nada, no van a llegar a ningún pacto de no agresión para que "no caiga todo el sistema". No les van a facilitar que cubran o deshagan sus cortos. Hay demasiados ojos mirando. Esto va a tener consecuencias penales para algunos y económicas también. Aquí nadie regala nada. No son amiguitos compinches aliados contra los pequeños inversores. Son empresas con un fin capitalista que quieren ganar todo lo posible.

Hay que tener paciencia y sangre fría. Luego se extraña la gente de que muchos actuen como gacelas y huyan a la primera de cambio gritando como niñas lloronas... Por eso tantos han vendido sus bitcoins a lo largo de los años por 3 duros y ahora se arrepienten.

Las matemáticas son las que son, la cantidad de cortos no puede cubrirse así como así. Habría que compinchar a todos los que tienen acciones y eso no es posible. Lo único que pueden hacer los fondos es ganar tiempo y llevar a cabo una campaña de desinfiormación e infiltración para desmoralizar a la gente, para que suelten sus acciones haciéndoles creer que todo ha acabado ya porque han conseguido cubrir sus cortos. NO ES ASÍ.

No seais manos débiles, relajaos. Haced palomitas, sentaos en el sofá y disfrutad del espectáculo.


----------



## chocolate (8 Feb 2021)

Reddit compró un anuncio de cinco segundos en el Super Bowl para celebrar GameStock - TecNoticias, tu portal de información



_"Si estás leyendo esto, significa que nuestra apuesta ha salido bien.
Los anuncios en un partido grande son caros, por eso no hemos podido comprar uno. Pero estábamos motivados y decidimos gastarnos todo nuestro presupuesto de marketing en 5 segundos de emisión. Una cosa que hemos aprendido de nuestras comunidades la semana pasada es que los no favoritos pueden conseguir lo que se propongan si reúnen a suficiente gente alrededor de una idea común.

Quién sabe, tal vez seas la razón por la cual los manuales de finanzas tengan que añadir un capítulo sobre los "tendies". Tal vez ayudes a r/SuperbOwl a enseñar al mundo sobre la majestuosidad de los búhos. Tal vez hasta pauses este anuncio de 5 segundos.

Ocurren cosas potentes cuando la gente se junta por algo de que les importa. Y hay un sitio para eso. Se llama Reddit."_


----------



## Josefina (8 Feb 2021)

Una semana enganchada y no doy abasto. Me he leído las primeras 131 páginas sin dejarme ni una pero a partir de ahí, a saltos. Veo que estamos de capa caída pero ya no os acordáis del mensaje de @schopenhauer en la pág. 191? Para mí fue revelador.

Aprovecho para dar las gracias por los aportes de ilustres y menos ilustres de este foro. He entrado muchas veces al foro de Bolsa con la intención de aprender pero siempre me daba por vencida. Este hilo ha sido un master y ahora entiendo por qué la bolsa no es lo mío.

Bueno, después de ver el anuncio en la SuperBowl está claro que la guerra aún no ha terminado.




Spoiler: Mensaje de [USER=148654]@schopenhauer[/USER]



El tema de las posiciones cortas no es tan simple como la explicacion de que tienen que comprarlas y darselas a quien se las han pedido prestadas. Las posiciones cortas pueden ser opciones de venta e incluso opciones de compra, ir corto significa que crees que el valor va a bajar y hay muchisimas formas de ponerse corto frente a algo. Puedes hacerlo vendiendole a la gente opciones de compra a precios muy altos que sabes que no van a ejercer o vendiendo o comprando otro tipo de opciones de compra y venta con un comun denominador, crees que el precio de la accion de mercado es superior al precio real de la acción.

No es obligatorio publicar en detalle estas posiciones, asi que es imposible saber hasta que punto estan metidos en el hoyo. Aunque yo sospecho que mucho.

En este caso, todos los hedge funds con el covid y con el devenir de la empresa sabian que era dinero gratis apostar contra GME. Estoy seguro de que muchos de ellos se pusieron MUY cortos y tomaron posiciones muy arriesgadas haciendo de las suyas con politicas publicas para quebrar la empresa etcetera hay mucho de esto en internet.

Por qué digo que el riesgo es 0? Pues porque el riesgo de este tipo es SUPER FACIL de cubrir en cualquier escenario incluyendo este escenario de que se ha vuelto viral. No tiene sentido en un principio gastarte dinero en cubrir algo que es seguro que ocurra, ellos funcionan con un modelo llamado VAR corregido con otros factores pero que basicamente es la distribucion normal. Como cuando jugamos al poker vaya, los eventos de sigmas muy grandes que son desviaciones tipicas muy grandes no se cubren porque es perder recursos y más adelante se pueden cubrir perfectamente con posiciones contrarias.

Como? Facil

Si sube a 200 euros la accion, haces un put a 180 y asi cubres los anteriores a menos dinero. Asi ad infinitum. Cada vez que sube, tomas nuevas posiciones que contrarrestan las perdidas de la anterior posicion corta en sentido contrario y que limitan las perdidas.

Por eso dicen que Melvin Capital cubrio las posiciones cortas, porque es super sencillo. Los cortos no se cubrieron porque es imposible cubrirlos llegados a este punto sin ser un vortice de destruccion a lo agujero negro. La accion vale 30 veces más de lo que ellos estimaron, y si liquidan todos se van al pozo. Les basta con pagar intereses cada dia mientras no se cierre la posicion y fuera, esperando que el meme desaparezca. Y ademas, pueden coger y ponerse cortos otra vez en 300 y esperar a que baje para encima llevarse muchisimo dinero mas del que pierden pagando esos intereses.

Es posible el short squeeze? En teoria es posible, si tienen muchas posiciones de adquisiciones temporales de activos y el volumen de mercado cae en picado es posible. Pero ello requeriria que tuviesen esas posiciones, y es imposible saberlo. Por mucho que busques en internet no vas a encontrarlo en ningun lado.

Llegados a este punto es imposible que ocurra, porque el valor de la acción es muy alto y no pueden comprarlas todas para llegar a un acuerdo y ademas hay otros fondos involucrados que son tiburones y quieren destrozar a los rivales, asi que van a pagar intereses desangrandose poco a poco y aprovechando las caidas y subidas de precios brutales que hay para hacer caja.

Por que una cosa si es cierta, y es que el volumen de acciones en el mercado no para de bajar y cada vez hay menos lo cual dispara la volatilidad. Cuanto menos acciones haya en el mercado mas volatilidad habra en los precios, y menos real sera el valor de mercado que vemos en la pantalla. Por que? Pues porque eso es la ultima operacion de mercado que se ha realizado por la acción y no sabemos quienes forman parte de esa operacion. Los fondos hacen short ladder con esto, que es hacerse entre ellos operaciones para manejar este precio y que los paper hands suelten las acciones.

Es imposible un short squeeze y es cuestion de tiempo que esos retails dejen atras el meme y vendan, no merece la pena comprarles tantas acciones a estos precios. Ademas a los otros fondos no les merece la pena tampoco comprar muchas acciones y hacer que suba el precio, porque cuanta mas volatilidad haya mas dinero posible pueden hacer y si es cierto que Melvin y otros tienen esas posiciones cortas lo que les interesa es comprar esas acciones poco a poco a bajo valor para cargarse a la competencia.

Muy bien, entonces estamos haciendo el tonto? Si el short squeeze no va a existir, y va a haber caidas de precio y los fondos han rehecho sus posiciones esperando esas caidas que va a haber (la accion vale 20-30 dolares a lo sumo) por fuerza en el tiempo...significa que le estamos regalando el dinero a los fondos?

Bueno, pues hemos llegado al verdadero meollo de la cuestion y la razon por la que hay que holdear y la razon por la cual la bomba atomica del sector financiero sigue en el escenario.

Sabeis como se contabiliza en un balance de una empresa una cesion temporal de activos?

Pues puedes hacerlo de forma que no haya baja de los activos. Es decir, puedes darle esos activos a otra persona y que sigan estando en tu balance.

Ademas la otra persona que los recibe, no los va a tener de alta en su activo. Pero...y si se los vuelve a prestar a un tercero o se las vende? Pues que este tercero si los va a tener en su activo.

Y que pasa si este tercero lo pone en venta en el mercado? Pues que derepente el precio va a bajar por cojones, si en vez de haber en el mercado X casas hay 20x casas, el precio va a bajar 20x. Además, quien cojones va a revisar donde estan esas acciones y pedir en el sXXI el papelito de las acciones? Nadie, bueno alguien si os lo dire luego.

Como? Me estas diciendo que hay dos empresas que tienen en su balance dichos activos? Si.

Mandasteis un mensaje que me parecio curioso y era como una persona habia sumado el numero de acciones en los reportes a la SEC y habia como 3 o 4 veces el numero de acciones declaradas que las 80 millones de acciones que emitio en su dia GME en bolsa. Habia como 240 millones de acciones en los balances de diferentes fondos. Claramente estos cabrones habian tomado esas posiciones infinitas en cortos porque sabian que era imposible matematicamente que el precio subiese porque hay 240 millones de acciones circulando.

Como lo se? Conoceis a Burry? Fue el que encontro en 2008 que los bancos estaban haciendo lo mismo con las hipotecas basura, cogiendose y leyendo uno a uno las exposiciones de bonos hipotecarios. Hablamos de que se leyo cerca de 10.000 hipotecas para calcular que el valor de esos bonos no es que fuese de alta calidad, es que era 0 y que todos los bancos tenian de esos bonos y era inminente que se fuesen a la puta.

Pues este cabronazo, lleva dos años haciendo lo mismo con estas cesiones temporales de activos. Sabeis lo que hizo? Pues pidio los papelitos de sus acciones de GME, los documentos fisicos. Tardaron en encontrarlos 3 semanas, porque nadie sabia quien tenia de verdad esas acciones. En este punto cogio y se puso largo, porque el valor de la accion estaba calculado sobre el numero de acciones del mercado no de las acciones reales de la compañia. Lo publico todo en unos tweets que han sido borrados.

Volvamos al presente, las acciones se han convertido en un meme y derepente mucha gente se ha metido a comprarlas. No a hacer compras o ventas, sino simplemente a holdearlas. Ahora, han tenido que empezar a cerrar esos cortos que antes se cerraban sin que ni siquiera la accion cambiase de manos porque el titular original si recordais nunca se las daba de baja del balance, simplemente las prestaba y como la accion siempre acababa valiendo 0 o la empresa quebrando esos papeles se tiraban a la papelera donde estuviesen directamente.

En este momento, todos esos fondos de inversion que estan llenos de mierda hasta arriba por esta situacion han entrado en caos. Porque da igual que pongas o cortes una posicion o hagas lo que te salga de los huevos, hay gente que esta holdeando su accion y es cuestion de tiempo que si esa gente no se quita de las manos esa accion no puedas devolverlas y aqui ya no hablamos de que ganen o pierdan un interes, es que no pueden cumplir con los contratos y ya es otro escenario diferente porque se van a dar cuenta de que esas acciones NADIE sabe donde estan. La gente va a empezar a pedirlas cuando vayan venciendo los dias porque si tu compras las accionese en revolut, esas acciones pueden tardar x dias pero tienen que llegar a la camara de compensacion y al broker de revolut. Y esas acciones en muchos casos no existen.

Si la gente es capaz de aguantar a que todas esas operaciones se vayan cerrando con perdidas, los cortos que han rehecho a precios mas altos sigan sangrandoles dinero, y encima no puedan dar las acciones que en teoria habian vendido y pedido prestadas....estamos ante una bomba atomica de unas 100 veces la de 2008.

Por eso hay que holdear, el short squeeze esta fuera de la mesa porque no hay dinero en el mundo ya para comprar las acciones y devolverlas a sus dueños originales si efectivamente tomaron esas posiciones cortas que no podemos saber si de verdad existen.......van a intentar comprar tiempo y ya esta...el problema es que es imposible ya calcular cuanto riesgo estan asumiendo porque cada dia que pasa mas acciones tienen que vender en el mercado y todo esta bajando de precio brutalmente....el viernes la bolsa cayo el GDP de Alemania porque la forma en la que manejan el riesgo toda esta gente es con modelos de VAR en los que cuando ocurre un evento muuy raro el coste de esos riesgos se dispara por infinito, pero si es un evento de riesgo normal no tienen apenas coste.

Ahora mismo estamos en un evento llamado sigma 2, muy raro y claro...les han llamado de los departamentos de gestion de riesgo diciendoles que tienen que proveer de liquidez a las camaras de compensacion por todas las operaciones que tienen abiertas...tienen que cubrir las llamadas griegas...y para eso estan vendiendo muchas acciones, y los fondos que no han estado involucrados pueden comprarlas a buen precio....pero no mucho, porque ni ellos mismos saben si han prestado acciones que no existen en la realidad. Es imposible de calcular ya el riesgo y simplemente estan comprando tiempo, pero es cuestion de horas que el regulador se meta a ver que cojones esta pasando y porque no se estan devolviendo las acciones.

El hold tiene mas sentido que nunca, no por un posible short squeeze que tenia sentido cuando valia 100 pavos la accion o 180 como dicen por ahi. Tiene sentido porque es cuestion de horas de que se destape la mayor estafa de la historia de la bolsa, las acciones duplicadas en balances que no existen realmente


.


----------



## jorlau (8 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Reddit compró un anuncio de cinco segundos en el Super Bowl para celebrar GameStock - TecNoticias, tu portal de información
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Reddit Pays Ode To GameStop 'Underdogs' In 5-Second Super Bowl Ad [Benzinga - Benzinga]*


Reddit took out a five-second advertisement during Sunday’s Super Bowl that paid an ode to "underdogs," as highlighted during the *GameStop Corp. *(NYSE: GME) short squeeze saga.

*What Happened:* ‘Wow, this actually worked,” declared the text-only commercial going. “If you’re reading this, it means our bet paid off.”







“One thing we learned from our communities last week is that underdogs can accomplish anything when they come together around a common idea,” the advertisement read — a reference to GameStop short squeezers on r/WallStreetBets.

Reddit said it blew up its entire marketing budgeting on seconds of airtime.

“Big game spots are expensive, so we couldn’t buy a full one,” said the social news aggregator.

Networks were baffled by its decision to run a JPEG as a television advertisement, as per a Reddit tweet.



> TV networks: Is this your commercial?
> 
> Us: Yes.
> 
> ...



*Why It Matters: ViacomCBS Inc* (NASDAQ: VIAC)-owned CBS sought $5.5 million for a 30-second in-game spot for the Superbowl, according to Variety. A single five-second ad would thus cost nearly $915,000.

The gone in a flash advertisement did catch the attention of r/WallStreetBets where a poster who goes by the nickname AdjustedClimatology posted, “Wow super bowl commercial for us.”

Card

Retail investors, particularly those on Reddit, have been at the center of attention of the last weeks as they outsmarted Wall Street veterans by pumping up heavily shorted stocks of GameStop, *AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc* (NYSE: AMC), *Nokia Oyj *(NYSE: NOK), *Blackberry Ltd *(NYSE: BB), and others. 

*Price Action:* GameSpot shares closed 19.2% higher at $63.77 on Friday and gained 4.22% in the after-hours session.

_Read Next: __2 Movies On The GameStop Drama Are Already In The Works_



_Photo courtesy: EPIC via Wikimedia_

_© 2021 Benzinga.com. Benzinga does not provide investment advice. All rights reserved.

Traducido por google:_

Reddit sacó un anuncio de cinco segundos durante el Super Bowl del domingo que rindió una oda a los "desvalidos", como se destacó durante la saga breve de GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME). Qué sucedió: "Vaya, esto realmente funcionó", declaró el comercial de solo texto. "Si está leyendo esto, significa que nuestra apuesta valió la pena". "Una cosa que aprendimos de nuestras comunidades la semana pasada es que los desvalidos pueden lograr cualquier cosa cuando se unen en torno a una idea común", decía el anuncio, una referencia a los exprimidores cortos de GameStop en r / WallStreetBets. Reddit dijo que hizo estallar todo su presupuesto de marketing en segundos de tiempo de transmisión. "Los anuncios de los grandes juegos son caros, por lo que no pudimos comprar uno completo", dijo el agregador de noticias sociales. Las redes estaban desconcertadas por su decisión de publicar un JPEG como anuncio de televisión, según un tweet de Reddit. Redes de TV: ¿Es este su comercial? Nosotros: Si. Redes de TV: ... pero es un JPEG. Nosotros: Simplemente ejecútelo. - Reddit (@reddit) 8 de febrero de 2021 Por qué es importante: CBS, propiedad de ViacomCBS Inc (NASDAQ: VIAC), buscó $ 5.5 millones por un lugar de 30 segundos en el juego para la Superbowl, según Variety. Por lo tanto, un solo anuncio de cinco segundos costaría casi $ 915,000. El anuncio de desaparecido en un flash llamó la atención de r / WallStreetBets donde un cartel que se conoce con el sobrenombre de AdjustedClimatology publicó: "Wow, comercial de super bowl para nosotros". Tarjeta Los inversores minoristas, en particular los de Reddit, han estado en el centro de atención de las últimas semanas, ya que superaron a los veteranos de Wall Street al aumentar las acciones muy en corto de GameStop, AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc (NYSE: AMC), Nokia Oyj (NYSE: NOK ), Blackberry Ltd (NYSE: BB) y otros. Acción del precio: las acciones de GameSpot cerraron un 19,2% más alto a $ 63,77 el viernes y ganaron un 4,22% en la sesión posterior al horario laboral. Leer a continuación: 2 películas en GameStop Drama ya están en proceso Foto cortesía: EPIC a través de Wikimedia © 2021 Benzinga.com. Benzinga no ofrece asesoramiento en inversiones. Reservados todos los derechos.



HOLD


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Feb 2021)

Me encanta JC, pero esa mano izquierda se mueve menos que un sindicalista bajo gobierno socialista.


----------



## bambum (8 Feb 2021)

HOLD!! 

Tener dos putas acciones nunca me había producido tanto sentimiento de pertenencia.


----------



## jorlau (8 Feb 2021)

*Most Reddit High Short Interest Stocks Still Well Above Pre-Squeeze Levels *

By Lorimer Wilson 

Monday, February 8, 2021 4:34 AM EST 








*In spite of a punishing week, the 29 Reddit stocks with short interests in excess of 30% (see previous TalkMarkets article here) remain 35% above pre-squeeze levels, on average, with just one exception and 12 of the stocks actually increased in price. This article takes a look at the high short interest stock activity this past week.*
All in all, the 29 stocks have declined 29% since the squeeze began around January 15th, with the major decliners being as follows.

 
*GameStop* (GME) was down _*80%*_ for the week but it is still up 80% from when the short squeeze really started in the earnest beginning just 3 weeks ago.
 
*KOSS* (KOSS) was down _*69%*_ last week but is up 589% from its January 15th price. 
 
*Vaxart* (VXRT) was down _*67%*_ and is now only up 7% since the squeeze began.
 
*Naked Brand* (NAKD) was down_* 33%*_ but remains 144% above where it was 3 weeks ago.
 
*National Beverage* (FIZZ) was down _*28%*_ but is still up 23% in the last 3 weeks
 
*Bed, Bath & Beyond* (BBBY) was down _*25%*_ and is now back to where it was 3 weeks ago
 
*Sun Power* (SPWR) was down *19%* but is still up 36% from 3 weeks ago
 
*B&G Foods* (BGS) was down _*14%*_ and is up 15% from January 15th
 
*Stitch Fix* (SFIX) was also down _*14%*_ last week and remains 11% greater than 3 weeks ago
 
* Tanger* (SKT) was down _*11%*_ but is still up by _*8.6%*_ from when the squeeze began.
Another way to look at how the high short interest stocks are doing is to track those short interest stocks that have continued to increase in price and, in doing so, remain thorns in the side of the short-sellers. The major advancers last week were:

 
*Fulgent Genetics* (FLGT) _*+28% *_
 
*Accelerate Diagnostics* (AXDX) _*+27%*_
 
*Car Parts.com* (PRTS) _*+22%*_
 
*Clovis Oncology* (CLVS) _*+18%*_
 
*Ligand Pharma* (LGND) _*+10%*_
 
*Esperion Therapeutics* (ESPR) _*+8%*_
Only one of the remaining 13 high net short stocks, *Macerich* (MAC), is currently down from where it was 3 weeks ago with the other 12 stocks only changing in price by +/-10% since then. 


*1* 2
*Selling could continue in many of these names through the coming week but the buying support indicates this past week suggests that we are unlikely to see the above stocks move down quickly to what Wall Street would consider a fair valuation.


Traducido por google:

E La mayoría de las acciones de alto interés corto de Reddit todavía están muy por encima de los niveles previos a la compresión Por Lorimer Wilson Lunes 8 de febrero de 2021 4:34 AM EST A pesar de una semana de castigo, las 29 acciones de Reddit con intereses cortos superiores al 30% (consulte el artículo anterior de TalkMarkets aquí) permanecen un 35% por encima de los niveles previos a la compresión, en promedio, con solo una excepción y 12 de las acciones realmente aumentaron en precio. Este artículo echa un vistazo a la alta actividad de las acciones a corto plazo la semana pasada. En total, las 29 acciones han caído un 29% desde que comenzó la contracción alrededor del 15 de enero, y las principales caídas fueron las siguientes. GameStop (GME) bajó un 80% durante la semana, pero todavía ha subido un 80% desde que comenzó realmente el pequeño apretón hace solo 3 semanas. KOSS (KOSS) bajó un 69% la semana pasada, pero subió un 589% desde su precio del 15 de enero. Vaxart (VXRT) bajó un 67% y ahora solo ha subido un 7% desde que comenzó la contracción. Naked Brand (NAKD) bajó un 33%, pero sigue un 144% por encima de donde estaba hace 3 semanas. National Beverage (FIZZ) bajó un 28%, pero sigue subiendo un 23% en las últimas 3 semanas Bed, Bath & Beyond (BBBY) bajó un 25% y ahora ha vuelto a donde estaba hace 3 semanas Sun Power (SPWR) bajó un 19% pero sigue subiendo un 36% desde hace 3 semanas B&G Foods (BGS) bajó un 14% y subió un 15% desde el 15 de enero Stitch Fix (SFIX) también bajó un 14% la semana pasada y sigue siendo un 11% mayor que hace 3 semanas Tanger (SKT) bajó un 11%, pero sigue subiendo un 8,6% desde que comenzó la contracción. Otra forma de ver cómo les está yendo a las acciones con altos intereses cortos es rastrear aquellas acciones con intereses cortos que han seguido aumentando de precio y, al hacerlo, siguen siendo espinas en el lado de los vendedores en corto. Los principales avances de la semana pasada fueron: Genética fulgente (FLGT) + 28% Acelerar el diagnóstico (AXDX) + 27% Car Parts.com (PRTS) + 22% Oncología Clovis (CLVS) + 18% Ligando Pharma (LGND) + 10% Esperion Therapeutics (ESPR) + 8% Solo una de las 13 acciones cortas netas altas restantes, Macerich (MAC), está actualmente por debajo de donde estaba hace 3 semanas y las otras 12 acciones solo han cambiado de precio en +/- 10% desde entonces. 1 2 La venta podría continuar en muchos de estos nombres durante la próxima semana, pero el soporte de compra indica que la semana pasada sugiere que es poco probable que veamos que las acciones anteriores bajen rápidamente a lo que Wall Street consideraría una valoración justa.


HOLD*


----------



## Bafumat (8 Feb 2021)

Palantir nenes, esta es la semana de Palantir


----------



## chocolate (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## TradingMetales (8 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Papa Elon ha hablado. Así ha de ser.



Menos hablar y más comprar. Que es el más rico del mundo por chiripa, se lo puede permitir para devolver favores a la comunidad que le sostiene su acción.


----------



## bambum (8 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Palantir nenes, esta es la semana de Palantir



Que no somos inversores coño!
Somos simios autistas llenos de rabia!!


----------



## OYeah (8 Feb 2021)

Qué cantidad de humo y polvo...

Me he leido todo el mensaje entero del tal Shopenhauer. Ya lo lei en su dia. Para nada.

Un poco de por favor aqui. Mirad las gráficas: si eso no es un short squeeze, ¿qué lo es? Es que es de libro, con el rebote y todo.

Yo no os entiendo. No quereis aceptarlo, cuando no teneis porque vender por ello. Si las manteneis es por otros motivos: os gusta la compañia, molestáis a los que la querian ver abajo, os echáis una risas, esperáis a ver si hay compensación por lo de Robin Hood... Sois retrasados!!!

Pero negar que ha habido un short squeeze ahi... No os entiendo. Como he dicho, a veces pareceis los de La Tierra es Plana.

En fin, seguid con lo vuestro, yo me quedo con la Brie. Un descubrimiento. Una barbaridad. Y el Lobo de Wall Street me cae bien, no le conocia tampoco.


----------



## bambum (8 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Qué cantidad de humo y polvo...
> 
> Me he leido todo el mensaje entero del tal Shopenhauer. Ya lo lei en su dia. Para nada.
> 
> ...



Exacto


----------



## Bafumat (8 Feb 2021)

bambum dijo:


> Que no somos inversores coño!
> Somos simios autistas llenos de rabia!!



Que no te digo que vendas GME, pero si tienes 30 eurillos se los puedes echar a Palantir y con lo que ganes si te hace ilusion te compras mas GME


----------



## chocolate (8 Feb 2021)

¿Alguna previsión for today?
Yo supongo que hoy Melvin pondrá la maquinaría a funcionar para bajar el precio si mañana es del famoso día D 
Plana unas horillas para despistar y luego bajada sostenida, momento en el que aprovecharé para comprar más si se tercia.


----------



## Bafumat (8 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> ¿Alguna previsión for today?
> Yo supongo que hoy Melvin pondrá la maquinaría a funcionar para bajar el precio si mañana es del famoso día D
> Plana unas horillas para despistar y luego bajada sostenida, momento en el que aprovecharé para comprar más si se tercia.



Hará lo mismo que ha estado haciendo toda la semana, primeros minutos subida rapida por todos los apes entrando en tromba al principio y despues bajada sostenida


----------



## amigos895 (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## jorlau (8 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> ¿Alguna previsión for today?
> Yo supongo que hoy Melvin pondrá la maquinaría a funcionar para bajar el precio si mañana es del famoso día D
> Plana unas horillas para despistar y luego bajada sostenida, momento en el que aprovecharé para comprar más si se tercia.



En el pre-market está ahora sobre 70, cuando abran a las 15,30h ya veremos

HOLD


----------



## Orison (8 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Qué cantidad de humo y polvo...
> 
> Me he leido todo el mensaje entero del tal Shopenhauer. Ya lo lei en su dia. Para nada.
> 
> ...



Con un 177% del flotante poseído por el institucional (142% del total de acciones) ¿cuándo es que se han cerrado los cortos?

tendremos que esperar a mañana cuando se publique el dato del short interest para saber qué está pasando realmente.


----------



## OYeah (8 Feb 2021)

Orison dijo:


> Con un 177% del flotante poseído por el institucional (142% del total de acciones) ¿cuándo es que se han cerrado los cortos?
> 
> tendremos que esperar a mañana cuando se publique el dato del short interest para saber qué está pasando realmente.




No voy a insistir, lo que tú quieras. Cada cuál es mayorcito ya para saber a qué dedicarle su atención.

A mi me molesta mucho que se me trate de robar la atención con estos cliffhangers. Me toca mucho los cojones, pero en este caso ya no, tengo una opinión muy consolidada y si crees que voy a perder un minuto en tus historias (o las de Reddit, o las de cualquier otro) estás muy equivocado.

Mañana a ver con lo que salís. Eso si será curioso.


----------



## Orison (8 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No voy a insistir, lo que tú quieras. Cada cuál es mayorcito ya para saber a qué dedicarle su atención.
> 
> A mi me molesta mucho que se me trate de robar la atención con estos cliffhangers. Me toca mucho los cojones, pero en este caso ya no, tengo una opinión muy consolidada y si crees que voy a perder un minuto en tus historias (o las de Reddit, o las de cualquier otro) estás muy equivocado.
> 
> Mañana a ver con lo que salís. Eso si será curioso.



Tu quédate con que los inversores institucionales tienen el 142% del total de acciones *existentes, *ese es un dato que si que está actualizado. ¿Como se puede explicar?

Ten en cuenta que los cortistas entraron cuando la acción estaba a 10-15, e incluso q un precio mucho más bajo, si han cerrado ya (que no estoy diciendo que no lo hayan hecho) ha sido con pérdidas tremendas.


----------



## xzess (8 Feb 2021)

economan dijo:


> ESTAMOS EN DIRECTO¡¡



Vaya churrona de presentadora coñe... ni los USA, en eso teneis un WIN. Juder...


----------



## chocolate (8 Feb 2021)

Din! Din!

*70,99*+7,22 (+11,32 %)


----------



## Piturco (8 Feb 2021)

Ding, Ding, Ding!!! Otra sesión para holdear!


----------



## Red Star (8 Feb 2021)

*¡¡HOLD HIJOS DE PVTA!!*

*SIMIOS, FUERTES, UNIDOS.*


----------



## ACICUETANO (8 Feb 2021)

tendremos otro día de subida fuerte al principio para caer luego lentamente?


----------



## chocolate (8 Feb 2021)

ACICUETANO dijo:


> tendremos otro día de subida fuerte al principio para caer luego lentamente?



Parece que vuelve la planicie.


----------



## ACICUETANO (8 Feb 2021)

subiremos puertos, los bajaremos , sufriremos con el viento en el llano pero siempre al grito de HOLD , PACO ,HOLD!


----------



## chocolate (8 Feb 2021)

Que timidez bursátil, casi añoro la volatilidad extrema para holdear con más honor.
Como dice mi novia: "Vuelve con tu acción o sobre ella"


----------



## fran1488 (8 Feb 2021)

HOLD! La legión azul de burbuja aún defiende las calles de Berlín mein Führer.


----------



## COVID 8M (8 Feb 2021)

Es todo un poquito engañabobos, no? Ellos pueden operar fuera de horario, todos los días hypean con subida la apertura, venden nada más abrir, recogen y a bajar...


----------



## chocolate (8 Feb 2021)

*62,34*-1,43 (-2,24 %)

Empieza el ladder attack ese?? Al menos han esperado unos minutillos para disimular


----------



## jorlau (8 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *62,34*-1,43 (-2,24 %)
> 
> Empieza el ladder attack ese?? Al menos han esperado unos minutillos para disimular



Si, yo me he protegido y he puesto mi orden de venta


----------



## -Galaiko (8 Feb 2021)

Mirad lo que encontré, lo he sacado del chat de la pagina stocktwits.
Básicamente hace un llamamiento a los poseedores de acciones de AMC a ponerse en contacto con la empresa y solicitarles como accionistas una junta de accionistas de emergencia y que todas las acciones vuelvan a manos de sus dueños, para evitar o aclarar una supuesta manipulación de la acción que podría llevar a AMC a la bancarrota.
Si esto es así se puede liar una buena, ¿Qué pensáis?






Yo no tengo AMC.


----------



## OYeah (8 Feb 2021)

Orison dijo:


> Tu quédate con que los inversores institucionales tienen el 142% del total de acciones *existentes, *ese es un dato que si que está actualizado. ¿Como se puede explicar?
> 
> Ten en cuenta que los cortistas entraron cuando la acción estaba a 10-15, e incluso q un precio mucho más bajo, si han cerrado ya (que no estoy diciendo que no lo hayan hecho) ha sido con pérdidas tremendas.




Jajajajaj!!!!

Vale, no te lo voy ni a explicar, tú mismo. 

Mañana nos cuentas.


----------



## xzess (8 Feb 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Mirad lo que encontré, lo he sacado del chat de la pagina stocktwits.
> Básicamente hace un llamamiento a los poseedores de acciones de AMC a ponerse en contacto con la empresa y solicitarles como accionistas una junta de accionistas de emergencia y que todas las acciones vuelvan a manos de sus dueños, para evitar o aclarar una supuesta manipulación de la acción que podría llevar a AMC a la bancarrota.
> Si esto es así se puede liar una buena, ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> ...



Eso es viejo ya, lo hacían con GME, nosé si funcionaría, pero no cuajó, han cambiado el nombre de la acción y el número de teléfono, pero es un copy paste.


----------



## OYeah (8 Feb 2021)

Es un cliffhanger después de otro, y otro más, y otro más... Parece una serie mala de la HBO, parece Lost, y va a tener el mismo final.

Centraros en Robin Hood y los temas legales, en el nuevo CEO, en los tipos importantes en esto, comentad sus jugadas, etc.., pero no os dejeis llevar por los vendehumos. Hay todavia muchos por lo que se ve.


----------



## Nico (8 Feb 2021)

COVID 8M dijo:


> Es todo un poquito engañabobos, no? Ellos pueden operar fuera de horario, todos los días hypean con subida la apertura, venden nada más abrir, recogen y a bajar...




Welcome to Wall Street !!  (así es el asunto, una mesa fuertemente inclinada para un lado... pero CONOCIENDO las reglas, igual se puede jugar... *Spoiler Alert*: Los chicos pierden casi siempre)


----------



## Desencantado (8 Feb 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Mirad lo que encontré, lo he sacado del chat de la pagina stocktwits.
> Básicamente hace un llamamiento a los poseedores de acciones de AMC a ponerse en contacto con la empresa y solicitarles como accionistas una junta de accionistas de emergencia y que todas las acciones vuelvan a manos de sus dueños, para evitar o aclarar una supuesta manipulación de la acción que podría llevar a AMC a la bancarrota.
> Si esto es así se puede liar una buena, ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> ...



Pone "_____ shares". En plural. Mi acción y yo no nos damos por aludidos.


----------



## Nico (8 Feb 2021)

Orison dijo:


> Tu quédate con que los inversores institucionales tienen el 142% del total de acciones *existentes, *ese es un dato que si que está actualizado. *¿Como se puede explicar?*



Te sugiero Orison que revises la fuente de donde tomas la información para que puedas buscar las referencias.

Y digo esto porque una cosa es contabilizar las acciones "en mano" (que nunca pueden superar el 100% de las mismas) y otra diferente contabilizar el *TOTAL DE OPCIONES*.

Si el dato que tienes TOTALIZA las OPCIONES, *perfectamente puede darte 140%, 200% o 10000%.*.. pero eso no significa que haya "más" del 100% de las acciones REALES, sino que *las OPCIONES totalizan esos valores.*

Existen diferentes informes para los inversores (el mercado trata de ser lo más claro, público y abierto para todos). Obviamente hay información *a la que accedes "pagando" y otra que aparece "gratis" en Yahoo Finance.*

Si estás citando un reporte de OPCIONES, tienes los TOTALES pero no las FECHAS y eso te lleva al error de creer que hay "más del 100% de acciones reales" -cosa que no es cierta- pero si puede haber opciones POR MAS DEL 100% de las acciones -cosa totalmente posible-

Los contratos de las opciones se informan a la bolsa y se publican. Dado que tienen *DIFERENTES FECHAS DE VENCIMIENTO*, lo que que no puedes tener sería "más del 100% de las acciones *para una MISMA FECHA*".

Pero la suma de todos (sin indicar la fecha de vencimiento), bien puede darte más del 100% de las acciones.

No es tan frecuente... pero en algunos casos particulares puede llegar a ocurrir. Y este es un caso "atípico" sin duda.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (8 Feb 2021)

HOOOOOOOOODLLLLLLLLLL!!!!





Papa Elon y Snoop Dogg están de nuestro lado. No podemos fallar.






Animo a los diamond hands. Esto es una carrera de fondo. A Por ellos!


----------



## Hamtel (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## Orison (8 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Te sugiero Orison que revises la fuente de donde tomas la información para que puedas buscar las referencias.
> 
> Y digo esto porque una cosa es contabilizar las acciones "en mano" (que nunca pueden superar el 100% de las mismas) y otra diferente contabilizar el *TOTAL DE OPCIONES*.
> 
> ...




Te estoy hablando del total de *ACCIONES* que es el dato que me da bloomberg. ¿Qué cómo es posible? Imaginemos que la empresa X tiene 10 acciones en circulación. La institución A posee 8 acciones. Esta institución le presta las 8 acciones a B, que las vende en corto a C. Ahora C y A poseen ambos 8 acciones, entre los 2 poseen 16 acciones, 6 más de las que existen. 
Por lo tanto, cuando *Bloombreg* nos da el dato actualizado de que las instituciones poseen el *142% del* *total de acciones, *te hace pensar que sigue habiendo un montón de posiciones cortas. (lo he vuelto a consultar y ahora son el 141.13%)

Si quieres buscar es el campo OWN en bloomberg, te sale la posesión de la empresa desglosada por institucional, insiders (que tienen un 8.58%), desglose geográfico y desglose por tipo. Búscalo, verás que no te miento. No tiene nada que ver con las opciones.


----------



## Bafumat (8 Feb 2021)

Ultimamente veo muy poca animacion por el hilo


----------



## bambum (8 Feb 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Pone "_____ shares". En plural. Mi acción y yo no nos damos por aludidos.



La mía la tengo traspapelada. No sé donde Andará


----------



## [IΞI] (8 Feb 2021)

y ha vuelto a cerrar en ,00

xD jajaja


----------



## [IΞI] (8 Feb 2021)

RobbinDaHood T-Shirt


----------



## [IΞI] (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## [IΞI] (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## Labibi (8 Feb 2021)

Ha sido un día bastante tranquilo para lo que se viene mañana. Todo dentro de lo previsible: comienzo alcista y poco a poco vuelta a los 50-60$. Veremos a ver cómo evoluciona el tema, pero mientras tanto... HOLD!!!


----------



## chocolate (8 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> y ha vuelto a cerrar en ,00
> 
> xD jajaja



Ya podían meterle un random() al algoritmo para que no cantase tanto


----------



## electrón (8 Feb 2021)

Por aquí sigo en HOLD, no desaniméis.
A ver si a algún fondito le toca  sus cortos


----------



## jorlau (8 Feb 2021)

Ya tengo poca munición y pensaba comprar una GME si bajaba a 30, pero me he tenido que conformar con comprar 5 AMC a 6.

HOLD


----------



## xzess (8 Feb 2021)

Mañana va a haber jaleo solamente porque la gente no para de decir que lo habrá, pero los papeles esos, salen cuando cierre el mercado, así que el miercoles se vendrá el lío gordo tanto si dan para bien, como para mal.
He palmado bastante pasta jejej, en GME no mucha, pero AMC me está desangrando.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 Feb 2021)

jojojo otra vez número exacto


*GameStop Corp. (GME)*

*60,00**-**3,77 (-5,91%)*
Al cierre: 4:00PM EST


La calma que precede a la guerra.


----------



## Orison (9 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Jajajajaj!!!!
> 
> Vale, no te lo voy ni a explicar, tú mismo.
> 
> Mañana nos cuentas.



Aquí nadie tiene la certeza absoluta, puede que yo me equivoque pero las cifras que te he dado son correctas y no son nada normales. Otra cifra importante son los fail to deliver, creo que alguien puso un gráfico antes. 



Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> jojojo otra vez número exacto
> 
> 
> *GameStop Corp. (GME)*
> ...



los europoor suben la cifra y los ameritard la tumban.


----------



## GOL (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## bambum (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## Don Meliton (9 Feb 2021)

Aun no hemos tocado fondo, queda mucho HOLD por HOLDEAR


----------



## [IΞI] (9 Feb 2021)

Creo que los datos salen esta notxe... así que lo que se publique debería tener consecuencias mañana

Pero como supongo que esto siempre debe filtrar por algún lado a lo mejor el día de hoy vale como indicador


----------



## ACICUETANO (9 Feb 2021)

En mi primer trabajo se convocó un paro parcial por no se que historia y solo lo secundó una compañera. Salió fuera durante la hora del paro, ella sola bajo su paraguas, en un día que hacía un tiempo de perros. Era un imagen muy hermosa que todavía recuerdo. ¿ hay partido ? . Lo habrá mientras alguien este en la cancha. Un mono no ha de preguntarse nada más


----------



## chocolate (9 Feb 2021)

Sospecho que Melvin quiere matarnos de aburrimiento con su algoritmo aplanador de curvas. Queremos sal y pimienta! Movimiento!!
Hemos venido a holdear!


----------



## [IΞI] (9 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Sospecho que Melvin quiere matarnos de aburrimiento con su algoritmo aplanador de curvas. Queremos sal y pimienta! Movimiento!!
> Hemos venido a holdear!



Espero que lo sigas pensando cuando esta tarde estemos en 40 pavis xD


----------



## chocolate (9 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Espero que lo sigas pensando cuando esta tarde estemos en 40 pavis xD



Lo que sea pero que pase algo. Holdear así es un sinvivir


----------



## curvilineo (9 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Palantir nenes, esta es la semana de Palantir



Entré las semana pasada y parece que hoy la va a liar.

Crucemos dedos, parece que va a ser el partner de IBM en desarrollo de IA:

The hottest data analytics company in the market, $PLTR (Palantir) , announced a partnership with the well-established $IBM (IBM) which will allow both companies to collaborate on a new product for thousands of companies. ' ? This partnership will create an artificial intelligence tool for companies, combining Palantir's app-building platform and IBM's cloud data services. The new product, expected to be marketed in March, will allow businesses to access and analyze big amounts of cloud data without having technical requirements, due to the low coding needs. What this means is that companies are able to create and use AI apps that can help them use their data more efficiently and leverage those useful insights to have a better decision-making process. This new product, called Palantir for IBM Cloud Pak for Data, will basically be sold as a product's component of IBM's cloud services, having access to IBM's huge customer base, and is planned and designed to be applied in several industries.


----------



## Red Star (9 Feb 2021)

¡¡DING DING DING!! Serión abierta en el NYSE.


----------



## chocolate (9 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Din!
*55,82*-4,18 (-6,97 %)

Hold and honor!!


----------



## Hamtel (9 Feb 2021)

Para abajo con fuerza


----------



## [IΞI] (9 Feb 2021)

Si @Red Star pone el yate yo pongo las cerves para ir a la junta de accionistas del año que viene


----------



## ACICUETANO (9 Feb 2021)

Le acabo de echar 120 euritos que estaba en la reserva honor de gilipollas se llama


----------



## chocolate (9 Feb 2021)

Melvin:


¿Cómo era eso de los galgos?


----------



## Faldo (9 Feb 2021)

Este pone que gano un millón de $ invirtiendo algo mas de 1000$. Pero yo no entiendo sus ordenes. Pone que compro GME el 4 de enero a 0,5$ por acción, pero en ese tiempo costaba 18$. Que alguien me lo explique.


----------



## chocolate (9 Feb 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Este pone que gano un millón de $ invirtiendo algo mas de 1000$. Pero yo no entiendo sus ordenes. Pone que compro GME el 4 de enero a 0,5$ por acción, pero en ese tiempo costaba 18$. Que alguien me lo explique.



Pone que compró 30 acciones por un total de 1,296.42$ lo que da un precio medio por acción de 43,18$ pero algo no encaja. El valor máximo al que llegó la acción fue de 430$ o así. Máximo un 10x sobre lo invertido


----------



## Nico (9 Feb 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Este pone que gano un millón de $ invirtiendo algo mas de 1000$. Pero yo no entiendo sus ordenes. *Pone que compro GME el 4 de enero a 0,5$ por acción, pero en ese tiempo costaba 18$*. Que alguien me lo explique.





chocolate dijo:


> Pone que *compró 30 acciones por un total de 1,296.42$ lo que da un precio medio por acción de 43,18$* pero algo no encaja. El valor máximo al que llegó la acción fue de 430$ o así. Máximo un 10x sobre lo invertido



 

Nada como la gente que entiende el negocio en el que se mete. Unos linces. 

Lo que están viendo son CONTRATOS DE OPCIONES.

Cada contrato suele tener 100 acciones y tu "pagas" un valor por contrato para tener el DERECHO de comprar hasta la fecha del vencimiento al precio acordado.

Si se fijan el tenía *20 contratos (2000 acciones)* con vencimiento el *1/4/21* por el que pagó *50 centavos por acción*.

Ese valor no es el de las acciones *sino el del CONTRATO*. Si no lo ejecutas, pierdes $ 1000, si lo ejecutas es porque ganas. El precio pactado para la compra de la acción (está arriba) era de* $ 40 por acción*.

Astutamente lo ejecutó cuando la acción estaba en *$ 319* y se hizo "_la diferencia_" 

El que vendió el contrato a *$ 40 por acción* y tuvo que entregar las acciones a ese precio se debe estar pegando en las bolas con una puerta.

En la orden también hay 10 contratos con vencimiento el 1/5 (pagó *0,28 por acción por el contrato*). Ahí contrató primero 9 y luego 1 (suman 10 entre los dos).


----------



## Snowball (9 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Pone que compró 30 acciones por un total de 1,296.42$ lo que da un precio medio por acción de 43,18$ pero algo no encaja. El valor máximo al que llegó la acción fue de 430$ o así. Máximo un 10x sobre lo invertido



Con CFDs, apalancamientos y magias varias, con un x10 o x15, se pueden obtener burradas de dineros

Y tambien quedarte viviendo debajo de un puente claro está...


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## Nico (9 Feb 2021)

Perdón... aclaro y completo.

Cuando compras un "contrato de opciones" haces el pago... por eso esa persona *pagó unos $ 1300 por sus 20 contratos.*

Al momento de vender, se supone que *le pagas $ 40 por acción* al obligado a entregar las acciones y las vendes en el mercado. En la práctica el broker hace la liquidación *sin que tengas que poner el dinero de las acciones* (vende, le da $ 40 x acción al del contrato y el saldo a ti).


----------



## Nico (9 Feb 2021)

Y para que vean qué difícil es esto.

A ver quién es el "holder" al que no le tiemblan las patitas cuando, *por chiste puso $ 1300 y ve en su cuenta que tiene UN MILLON*... ¿ sigue holdeando ? 

Pagó el precio de una bicicleta *y ahora se va en una Ferrari *(y le sobra dinero).

Hold !!


----------



## Nico (9 Feb 2021)

Lo que va a ser muy bonito es el año que viene cuando se entere que tenía que pagar impuestos.

Se me ocurre que mucho de los "holders" son casapapis sin la más puta idea de nada, se va a gastar el millón en putas y yates (y quien le quita lo bailao) y cuando el año que viene el IRS le venga a reclamar sus $ 350,000 va a poner cara de "what"  ¿ había que pagar impuestos por esto ?


----------



## Ricardiano (9 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Pone que compró 30 acciones por un total de 1,296.42$ lo que da un precio medio por acción de 43,18$ pero algo no encaja. El valor máximo al que llegó la acción fue de 430$ o así. Máximo un 10x sobre lo invertido



No son acciones. Ese tipo invirtió a través de Opciones Call. 

Las opciones son un derivado financiero, y concretamente las opciones call te permiten comprar el derecho, que no la obligación, de comprar las acciones al finalizar el periodo por el precio acordado previamente llamado strike. 

Lo que hizo fue comprar derechos sobre 3.000 acciones (Cada contrato de opciónes corresponde a 100 acciones) siempre y cuando alcanzasen como mínimo los 40$ (strike). Compró esos derecho a principio de Enero, cuando la acción estaba sobre 17$ había subido bastante pero no dejaba de ser un quimera que el precio subiese tanto. 

Por eso pudo comprar tantas a un precio tan bajo. Compro 20 opciones a 50€ y 10 a 28€ esto se debe a que tienen diferente horizonte temporal*. Que es muy barato teniendo en cuenta el horizonte temporal que compró...Ya que vencían en abril y mayo. 

Tiene la suerte que las opciones en el mercado americano se pueden ejecutar en cualquier momento. Esto no pasa en Europa. Esto quiere decir que puedes ejecutar esas opciones siempre que estén por encima del precio strike de 40$ que es el negociado al comprar las opciones. Por tanto en cualquier momento por encima de 40$ entre Enero y Abril-Mayo se pueden ejecutar. (Me refiero al poseedor de la opción, no a que te la ejecute el broker por la cara que entiendo es lo que esta diciendo).

De esta forma te llevas el diferencial entre los 40$ y el precio que esté en ese momento. Multiplicado por el número de opciones y por 100. O bien esperas a que llegue la fecha de ejecución y compras las acciones. 3.000 acciones a 40$. Y te las quedas, les prendes fuego o empapelas tu habitación. Pero pagas 120.000$ por ellas. 

Haciendo números paco, pero que son bastante fieles, cada dolar por encima de 40 se llevaba mas de 110$ de beneficio. Ejecutando la opción claro. 

Es importante entender que este tipo en ningún momento ha sido accionista. Para que veas la diferencia si hubiese comprado acciones en el mismo día con la inversión que podía realizar hubiese podido comprar unas 77 acciones a 17$ aprox. Y de venderlas al mismo precio 319,98$ hubiese obtenido casi 30.000$ que no está mal. Pero lejos muy lejos de lo que se ha llevado. 


Fue muy inteligente el invertir a través de opciones. (Digo inteligente una vez has decidido dilapidar esos 1300$ y teniendo fe en lo que iba a suceder)

Por si alguien comienza a tener ideas o tentaciones debe saber dos cosas sobre las opciones. Una que nunca se deben comprar en periodo de alta volatilidad. Como el que vive GME actualmente, no vale llegar tarde a la fiesta. Los precios se disparan, y la teoría financiera dice que es justo el momento de vender opciones. 

Y dos, por favor jamás vendáis opciones si no sois profesionales de esto. Porque si bien la COMPRA tiene limitada la perdida a la prima, en este caso los 1300$ que puso, la VENTA de opciones (ya sean call o put) te puede arruinar. 




*Algo no cuadra en la info que han compartido. Ya que las opciones aumentan de precio a medida que el horizonte temporal es más grande, lógicamente.


----------



## bsnas (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## jorlau (9 Feb 2021)

Hoy estoy flipando con las noticias de agencias que me salen en el broker sobre GME, todas dicen lo mismo:

"Ni se le ocurra invertir en GME, es una mierda de empresa , las hay mucho mejores"

Vaya, se preocupan por el pequeño inversor, que casualidad.El dia que vea a todas decir:

"No meta sus ahorros en el banco X, les cruje a comisiones, metalo en Y, es más seguro y no le cobra nada"

Entonces me lo creeré, que cabrones.


HOLD


----------



## [IΞI] (9 Feb 2021)

GME Gang Hat


----------



## Knabenschiessen (9 Feb 2021)

HODLLLL marineros, cantemos juntos como primates sociables que somos


----------



## OYeah (9 Feb 2021)

Bueno, qué contais, como quedó eso tan importante que decia el forero ayer. ¿Para mañana?


----------



## chocolate (9 Feb 2021)

Que hoy lo dejan en 50,00 ya ni cotiza 

Edito: Casi


----------



## Orison (9 Feb 2021)

42% del float en corto, segun bloomberg


----------



## jorlau (9 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Que hoy lo dejan en 50,00 ya ni cotiza
> 
> Edito: Casi



De casi nada


----------



## Knabenschiessen (9 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> De casi nada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 568579



Mañana a 40.00

Creo que en lugar de comprar una call a 40.00, tenemos que ir a bet365 y hacer ahí la apuesta acerca del precio exacto de cierre de mañana. Ganaremos más


----------



## Josefina (9 Feb 2021)

Disculpad la pregunta, lo de las cotizaciones terminadas en ,00 clavados, ¿es en serio señal de tejemanejes por detrás? Y si es solo casualidad, ya van unas cuantas ... muchas casualidades, ¿o no?


----------



## Nico (9 Feb 2021)

Los leones son de una crueldad infinita... mira que dejar la cotización en *$ 50,00* es casi de hijo de puta. 

Como diciendo: "_Aquí tenéis vuestra acción chicos... seguid holdeando..._"

Muy mala gente, sin duda.


----------



## Nico (9 Feb 2021)

No guanacos !!

Que no cerró a $ 50,00.


----------



## Labibi (9 Feb 2021)

Bueno simios, por fin llegó el momento que muchos estaban  REBAJAS!!! 

Veremos a ver cómo se plantea el panorama a partir de aquí, pero por lo pronto pienso que el precio se mantendrá algo estable.

HOLD RETARDEDS, BUY AND HOLD!!!


----------



## -Galaiko (9 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No guanacos !!
> 
> Que no cerró a $ 50,00.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 568618



Venia a poner eso, el postmarket esta on fire. 
Dicen que los fondos están pagando +200% de interés.


----------



## jorlau (9 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Los leones son de una crueldad infinita... mira que dejar la cotización en *$ 50,00* es casi de hijo de puta.
> 
> Como diciendo: "_Aquí tenéis vuestra acción chicos... seguid holdeando..._"
> 
> Muy mala gente, sin duda.



Si, pero creen que somos traders que dicen "corta las perdidas" y somos retards.

Pero solo metemos dinero que podemos permitirnos perder y sobre todo no nos importa perderlo.

HOLD


----------



## xzess (9 Feb 2021)

Here we go! 

El informe no ha salido aún, de hecho no se cuando lo hará, lo que dice la web de la finra no me deja claro que sea a las 6pm 0.00 española.


----------



## jorlau (10 Feb 2021)

Labibi dijo:


> Bueno simios, por fin llegó el momento que muchos estaban  REBAJAS!!!
> 
> Veremos a ver cómo se plantea el panorama a partir de aquí, pero por lo pronto pienso que el precio se mantendrá algo estable.
> 
> HOLD RETARDEDS, BUY AND HOLD!!!



Ayer al final la dejaron en precio de rebajas




Hoy nos tocará con suerte el 40,00

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (10 Feb 2021)

Demandan a Robinhood, la aplicación de bolsa, por el suicidio de un usuario

Un joven de 20 años se quitó la vida el año pasado al pensar que había acumulado una deuda de más de 730.000 dólares en la plataforma.

La aplicación de *bolsa estadounidense Robinhood* ha sido *demandada* por la familia de un *joven de 20 años que se suicidó* el año pasado al pensar que había *acumulado una deuda de más de 730.000 dólares* *en la plataforma* y no obtener ayuda del servicio de atención al cliente, informaron este martes medios locales.

Alex Kearns se suicidó el pasado verano tras *invertir sus ahorros *en opciones apalancadas en Robinhood y ver un gran saldo negativo, sin entender la información financiera de esta popular aplicación de* corretaje sin comisiones *e *intentando proteger a su familia*, según la demanda interpuesta por sus padres y hermana en un tribunal de California.

"Este caso se centra en las tácticas y estrategia agresivas de Robinhood para *atraer a inversores sin experiencia ni sofisticación*, incluyendo a Alex, para que tomen grandes riesgos con el señuelo de asombrosos beneficios", alegó su familia, radicada en el* estado de Illinois*, según recoge el canal CNBC.

Robinhood se encuentra en el *foco de los reguladores de EEUU* desde que hace dos semanas una multitud de inversores minoristas coordinados en el foro Wall Street Bets de Reddit y otras redes sociales impulsaran la cotización de varias acciones, entre ellas *GameStop*, y la plataforma decidiera temporalmente restringir el acceso a esos títulos.

La plataforma también está bajo la lupa por sus *prácticas de marketing para atraer a inversores sin experiencia*, algo a lo que precisamente hacen referencia los familiares del joven fallecido, que la acusan de muerte por negligencia y prácticas empresariales injustas, entre otras cosas.

"No solo Robinhood permitió a Alex abrir una cuenta, sino que cuando Alex estaba en su *primer curso en la universidad* más adelante ese año, le permitió *operar con opciones*. Peor aún, Robinhood no dio casi *ninguna orientación inversora* y su 'servicio' al cliente era virtualmente inexistente, con respuestas de correo electrónico automatizadas y exentas de contacto o interacción humana", señala la demanda.

La aplicación, que ha contribuido en gran medida a la *democratización de la actividad bursátil *en el país, fue acusada el pasado diciembre por el regulador de la bolsa de EEUU, la Comisión del Mercado de Valores (SEC, en inglés) de *prácticas engañosas *en relación a su fuente de ingresos y a la ejecución de las operaciones, y condenada al pago de una multa de 65 millones de dólares.

Asimismo, se ha enfrentado a *dos demandas colectivas de usuarios*, una en marzo del año pasado por la caída de su servicio cuando se produjeron ventas masivas al* estallar la crisis del coronavirus* y otra a finales del mes pasado, por la restricción impuesta a un grupo de acciones volátiles encabezadas por GameStop, en ambos casos impidiendo a los usuarios operar libremente


----------



## chocolate (10 Feb 2021)

Robinhood Sued by Family Whose Son Killed Himself After Believing He’d Lost at Least $178,000



> The app then restricted his account and asked him to pay more than $178,000 within seven days to offset his trade. He unknowingly had other options to cover this trade, but thinking his family was going to owe $178,000 they didn't have, he rode his bike in front of a train.


----------



## OYeah (10 Feb 2021)

Este es el peligro que veo yo, y de lo que tendriais que estar hablando. Robin Hood.

Han habido cosas feas en todo esto, pero no solo por los fondos Melvin y Citron, etc...

Estoy esperando hoy Miercoles a esa supuesta noticia enorme de las acciones que quedaban a 140% etc... Toda esa mierda y esos memes que estoy convencido ha sido lanzada por CM profesionales.


¿A sueldo de quien? No se puede acusar a nadie de algo tan serio, porque como veis hay victimas. Como las drogas, no se debe dejar sueltos a quienes las venden a los niños.

Son mundos muy feos el de la Bolsa y las Redes Sociales. Si los juntas...


----------



## Bafumat (10 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Demandan a Robinhood, la aplicación de bolsa, por el suicidio de un usuario
> 
> Un joven de 20 años se quitó la vida el año pasado al pensar que había acumulado una deuda de más de 730.000 dólares en la plataforma.
> 
> ...



Madre de dios!

Pero como dejan apalancarse así a la gente


----------



## jorlau (10 Feb 2021)

Orison dijo:


> 42% del float en corto, segun bloomberg



Hay una desinformación y manipulación bestial.

Segun dicen en reddit el dato de 42% que dio bloomberg a los pocos minutos de cerrar, es sospechoso.El dato que tenía que dar el organismo oficial se retrasó varias horas, algo que por lo visto nunca antes había pasado.

Los datos que manejan por allí son:

72% del total de flotación media
117% del flotador disponible

No se si son ciertos ni lo que significan.

HOLD


----------



## OYeah (10 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Madre de dios!
> 
> Pero como dejan apalancarse así a la gente




Negocio.


Repito por enésima vez: son mundos donde ves lo peor del ser humano. Pero en serio, lo peor, sin alma. Te puedes preguntar cómo es posible que dejaran a cualquiera el jugar en ese casino de esa manera, te puedes preguntar como pueden impedirte jugar en cualquier momento, te puedes preguntar sobre los CM hijos de puta mintiendo arrastrando a los foreros solitarios a sus mierdas, te puedes preguntar mil cosas.

Pero es cuando realmente lo sientes cuando un escalofrío recorre tu espalda. Tu vida no vale nada. Nada. Para ellos eres solo alguien a quien devorar, no hay empatia alguna, es algo muy oscuro, muy psicópata.

Yo lo he visto en el mundo corporativo. Ni los gitanos que me venden la drogaina son asi.


----------



## OYeah (10 Feb 2021)

Si yo fuera vosotros me centraría ya en Robin Hood, pidiendo la cabeza de ese hijo de puta, porque hicieron su agosto permitiendo a todo niñato el hacerse trader, pero solo mientras perdieran. Como se ha podido ver, en pleno short squeeze del fondo que les paga, cortaron el juego de un tajo. Porque podian haber limitado el número de acciones a comprar, o el capital a invertir, etc.., el Lobo de Wall Street lo explicaba muy bien, hay muchas opciones para evitar que nadie meta ahi hasta los calzoncillos, soluciones intermedias, pero cortar de raiz las compras fue muy feo.

Porque las cortaron de raiz. Sin embargo, a estos pobres desgraciados y otros tantos que no saldrán en las noticias, les permitieron apalancarse todo lo que quisieron. Ahora que les lloren sus familias.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (10 Feb 2021)

Si, con la subida que ha pegado mi cartera en cryptos me van a preocupar mucho los poco más de 600 eur. que llevo palmados en GME.... 

Los videojuejos tienen un gran futuro, y por lo menos cobraré un buen dividendo.

Así que continuo *HODL*eando y *LOL*eando.


----------



## OYeah (10 Feb 2021)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Si, con la subida que ha pegado mi cartera en cryptos me van a preocupar mucho los poco más de 600 eur. que llevo palmados en GME....
> 
> Los videojuejos tienen un gran futuro, y por lo menos cobraré un buen dividendo.
> 
> Así que continuo *HODL*eando y *LOL*eando.




A mí me parece muy bien mientras no engañes a nadie. No va a haber otro short squeeze to the moon, ya pasó, y el que entre debe saber que no ha ocurrido nada extraordinario salvo que el squeeze ha sido iniciado desde un foro de Reddit, o ha adquirido potencia desde Reddit, nunca sabremos quien estaba realmente detrás.

Si no engañas, si te mantienes por los motivos personales que quieras, me parece muy bien.


----------



## Bafumat (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## chocolate (10 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*50,57*+0,26 (+0,52 %)


----------



## chocolate (10 Feb 2021)

Ánimo chavales!! Puede que nos quiten el cash pero jamás nos quitarán los LoLes!!


----------



## ilmanel (10 Feb 2021)

Buen subidón que esta pegando GME 57 pavos ahora


----------



## Israel Gracia (10 Feb 2021)

Artículos destacados
Mundo
NOS
Sociedad
Visión
**


Artículos destacados
Mundo
NOS
Sociedad
Visión
*Familia de inversionista de 20 años demanda a la aplicación Robinhood y los culpa por el suicidio*
Andrew Anglin 10 de febrero de 2021


Es casi como si estos teléfonos pudieran dominar la voluntad humana.
RT :


> La familia de un inversionista de Robinhood que se quitó la vida el año pasado demandó a la plataforma, alegando que engañó al joven de 20 años haciéndole creer que tenía una deuda de casi $ 1 millón y que "tácticas imprudentes" lo llevaron directamente a su muerte.
> Presentada en la Corte Superior del Condado de Santa Clara en California el lunes, la demanda de 30 páginas de la familia de Alex Kearns acusa a la aplicación de comercio en línea de atraer a un inversionista joven e inexperto a transacciones que "no entendió" y engañarlo haciéndole creer que había incurrido. cientos de miles de dólares en obligaciones a través de la plataforma.
> “'¿Cómo pudo un joven de 20 años sin ingresos recibir un apalancamiento por valor de casi $ 1 millón?' Estas fueron las últimas palabras escritas conocidas de Alex Kearns, de 20 años, antes de que montara su bicicleta hasta un cruce de ferrocarril y corriera frente a un tren que se aproximaba ”, escribió la familia Kearns en el expediente judicial, agregando“ Los únicos con el La respuesta a la pregunta de Alex son los demandados Robinhood Markets Inc., Robinhood Financial LLC y Robinhood Securities LLC ".
> “ *La conducta imprudente [de Robinhood] causó directa e inmediatamente la muerte de una de sus víctimas. La angustia y el suicidio de esta víctima era previsible. De hecho, era casi inevitable que un evento como este ocurriera como resultado de un comportamiento tan imprudente* ".



¿Te preguntas sobre la frecuencia de parpadeo de la iluminación de los teléfonos?
¿Alguna vez te has preguntado si podría usarse para hipnotizar a alguien?
¿Qué pasa con las ondas electromagnéticas que los teléfonos emiten constantemente?
¿Podría eso afectar nuestras ondas cerebrales?
Este es un titular de Scientific American en 2008:

Este es el primer párrafo:


> Los hospitales y los aviones prohíben el uso de teléfonos móviles porque sus transmisiones electromagnéticas pueden interferir con los dispositivos eléctricos sensibles. ¿Podría el cerebro caer también en esa categoría? Por supuesto, todos nuestros pensamientos, sensaciones y acciones surgen de la bioelectricidad generada por neuronas y transmitida a través de complejos circuitos neuronales dentro de nuestro cráneo. Las señales eléctricas entre las neuronas generan campos eléctricos que se irradian fuera del tejido cerebral como ondas eléctricas que pueden ser captadas por electrodos que tocan el cuero cabelludo de una persona. Las mediciones de tales ondas cerebrales en los EEG proporcionan una visión poderosa de la función cerebral y una valiosa herramienta de diagnóstico para los médicos. De hecho, las ondas cerebrales son tan fundamentales para el funcionamiento interno de la mente que se han convertido en la definición legal definitiva que marca la línea entre la vida y la muerte.



Quizás investiguemos esto más a fondo en el futuro.
El hecho es que la forma en que todos se han vuelto completamente locos de una vez y solo unos pocos de nosotros somos conscientes de ello es simplemente incomprensible.

*Artículos relacionados*


*GameStop Short Squeeze ha terminado por completo, pero ¿tal vez sea una empresa real ahora?*
5 de febrero de 2021

*Caídas del mercado de valores - Reddit es el culpable*
30 de enero de 2021

*Robinhood se convierte en príncipe John, prohíbe la compra de docenas de acciones*
30 de enero de 2021


Family of 20-Year-Old Investor Sues Robinhood App, Blames Them for the Suicide


----------



## Red Star (10 Feb 2021)

TLDR: *Naked shorting appears prevalent in GME, and if true was likely aided by DTCC, whom by extension may have shut down the short squeeze on 1/28 because it would've caused a massive scandal had the squeeze happened*. I know ape can't read but I implore you to read the whole thing (originally wasn't going to add a TLDR but decided to add it just so more people will read even just a little bit)
I was doing some research on naked shorting in the context of GME which led me down a rabbit hole of pieces connecting with each other as it relates to GME. I was taking notes while reading and below are the results of my notes. This is still a hypothesis and theory but appears supported by numerous pieces of the puzzle, I could be wrong but personally the pieces seem clear to me now:
One of the interesting things about GME and a big part of what triggered the short squeeze happening is the extraordinarily large short interest percentage reported by Finra to be 226%, and later in the range of 150% percent of total float. Another interesting factor is the extraordinarily high number of FTIDs (Where are the Shares?). Both are strong indicators of the practice of naked short selling which in general is illegal. In addition there have been many indications that there are far more shares out there then should exist (there are many analysis and data points pointing to this but just one example: ). Where do these shares come from? One potential explanation is synthetic long shares (created via a loophole described here ) or counterfeit shares caused by naked shorting.
I’m an entrepreneur, not a finance expert, so I started doing some more digging on naked short selling to educate myself more on the subject. I started with this Key Points About Regulation SHO. “Failures to deliver may result from either a short or a long sale. There may be legitimate reasons for a failure to deliver. For example, human or mechanical errors or processing delays can result from transferring securities in physical certificate rather than book-entry form, thus causing a failure to deliver on a long sale within the normal three-day settlement period. *A fail may also result from “naked” short selling*.”
Interesting. We have a consistent and very high rate of FTIDs dating from 2020 and beyond, an indicator that the stock has potentially been naked shorted for a long time.
According to former Chairman of the SEC Christopher Cox, “Abusive *naked short sales... can be used as a tool to drive down a company's stock price* to the detriment of all of its investors. The Commission is particularly concerned about *persistent failures to deliver in the market* for some securities that may be due to loopholes in the Commission's Regulation SHO, adopted just two years ago… Selling short without having stock available for delivery, and *intentionally failing to deliver stock within the standard three-day settlement period, is market manipulation that is clearly violative of the federal securities laws*… We are particularly concerned about the potential negative effect that *substantial and persistent fails to deliver may be having on the market in some securities.* Specifically, these fails to deliver can deprive shareholders of the benefits of ownership - voting, lending, and dividends from issuers. Moreover, *they can be indicative of abusive naked short selling, which could be used as a tool to drive down a company's stock price*. (Source: https://www.sec.gov/news/speech/2006/spch071206cc2.htm)
In a different speech Mr Cox re-iterated that short selling helps prevent "irrational exuberance and bubbles. But *when someone fails to borrow and deliver the securities needed to make good on a short position, after failing even to determine that they can be borrowed, that is not contributing to an orderly market – it is undermining it.”* Mr Cox also “referred to "the serious problem of abusive naked short sales” as “*a tool to drive down a company's stock price*" and that the SEC is "concerned about the persistent failures to deliver in the market for some securities that may be due to *loopholes in Regulation SHO*" (which reminds me of this piece I wrote ) (source for SEC Chairman’s words: Public Statement by SEC Chairman: Naked Short Selling Is One Problem a Slumping Market Shouldn't Have (Op-Ed for the Investor's Business Daily, July 18, 2008))
As another datapoint, Robert J. Shapiro, former undersecretary of commerce for economic affairs has claimed that *naked short selling has cost investors $100 billion and driven 1,000 companies into the ground*. (Source: This was originally in a time magazine article from 2005 which was deleted https://time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1126706-3,00.html but the statement still exists in record in an SEC Filing from 2008 https://www.sec.gov/comments/s7-08-08/s70808-170.htm)
I also read ‘*One complaint about naked shorting from targeted companies is that the practice dilutes a company's shares* for as long as unsettled short sales sit open on the books. This has been alleged to create "*phantom" or "counterfeit" shares*, sometimes going from trade to trade without connection to any physical shares, and *artificially depressing the share price’*”. Shortly after, I read that Matt Taibbi contended the use of naked shorting and counterfeit shares was the tactic used to help kill both Bear Sterns and Lehman Brothers. Taibbi said that the two firms got a "push" into extinction from "a flat-out counterfeiting scheme called naked short-selling". (Source: https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/story/30481512/wall_streets_naked_swindle)
All these sources above seem to support the theory that GME stock was wildly naked shorted, which put funds in the risk of being badly short squeezed. If investing on the basis of the extraordinarily high short interest percentage, GME was a prime candidate for a short squeeze to happen -- potentially even an infinite short squeeze. On 1/26 Elon tweeted about Gamestop and that was the day the stock entered the mainstream for a lot of people and retail investors began to really pile on to the stock outside of WSB. The goal of this was to push the stock price up and trigger a short squeeze, the theorized losers would be the funds that naked shorted and would be stuck in the squeeze.
On 1/28 Thursday when the stock had immense momentum from the moment pre-trading started (the stock shot up to 513 in pre-trading) and it looked like the squeeze was going to happen that day, the momentum was suddenly shut down when Robinhood (where many or potentially majority of retail investors were on) were shut off from the ability to buy GME stock and only allow selling, followed by several other brokers. Many believe this was a result of collusion and that this shut down allowed badly besieged hedge funds to close some positions while the public was shut out of buying (but funds were not.) When this happened people were upset at Robinhood suspecting it was a result of potential collusion between Robinhood and Citadel (which along with Point72 invested a lifeline of 2.5 billion to Melvin Capital, one of the short side funds, and is also responsible for something like 40% of Robinhoods entire revenue by buying their order books), but many also speculated collusion with DTCC itself. Now, personally speaking, its kind of crazy to think about DTCC being complicit in something like this. However, looking into the details of what happened, a skeptical part of me became suspicious.
Apparently what triggered the shut down on trading GME on that day was DTCC sending a letter at 4 am to Robinhood requiring them to come up with 3 billion dollars (The real story behind Robinhood's decision to restrict GameStop trading—and that 4am call to put up $3 billion) . So it sounds like it was essentially this DTCC letter that led to the shut down of the momentum on GME and the short squeeze happening. On that day, there were theories thrown out that DTCC was potentially complicit in the naked short selling of GME and intentionally did this to stem the massive blow back/scandal if an infinite short squeeze did happen. Assuming the price of share of the price rocketed to 1000 or beyond (which would be likely in the event of a short squeeze or infinite short squeeze), hedge funds would likely go bankrupt as financially speaking there would be no way they would be able to cover all their shorts, and presumably entities that lent the short side hedge fund the shares to short would be holding the bag. Worse, DTCC would be exposed for being complicit in this entire thing, I imagine it would be an incredible scandal to say the least.
Then I read something that caught my eye… DTCC has had a history of being at the center and source of naked shorts. From an article dating back to 2007, “Depository Trust & Clearing Corp. is a little-known institution in the nation's stock markets with a seemingly straightforward job: It is the middleman that helps ensure delivery of shares to buyers and money to sellers. About 99% of the time, trades are completed without incident. But about 1% of the shares -- valued at about $2.5 billion on a given a day -- aren't delivered to the buyer within the requisite three days, for one reason or another. *These "failures to deliver" have put DTCC in the middle of a long-running fight over whether unscrupulous investors are driving down hundreds of small companies' share prices*.” (Source: Blame the 'Stock Vault'?)
Apparently the DTCC has been known to be allowing or complicit in this action for a very long time. According to Wall Street Journal “*There is no dispute that illegal naked shorting happens. The fight is over how prevalent the problem is -- and the extent to which DTCC is responsible*. Some companies with falling stock prices say it is rampant and blame DTCC as the keepers of the system where it happens. DTCC and others say it isn't widespread enough to be a major concern.” (Source: Blame the 'Stock Vault'?).
"It has been alleged in *tens or hundreds of lawsuit*s that the DTCC and its *Prime Broker owners have abused their monopoly position to create numerous techniques that allow for the creation of counterfeit shares through naked shorting* that facilitate stock manipulation by hedge funds. Law suits have been brought against Merrell. Lynch, Goldman Sachs, Morgan Stanley, JP Morgan, UBS, other market makers and also the DTCC. The Prime Brokers and DTCC have fought back ferociously against these lawsuits with great success and *have been largely successful in blocking attempts to gain access to their transaction data bases. The information that they do release is incomplete, self-serving and misleading*. (Source: Part 3 in Series on Illegal Naked Shorting’s Role in Stock Manipulation – Prime Brokers and the DTCC Have a Troubling Monopoly on Clearing and Settling Stock Trades | Expert Financial Analysis and Reporting | Smith on Stocks)
As a thought experiment, lets say naked shorting is rampant in GME (many many indicators point to this) and lets say DTCC was ultimately responsible for allowing a wide scale naked shorting campaign on GME, wouldn’t it be in their best interest to make sure this doesn’t get out and blow up in their faces? Something to consider. Because had they not done what they did on 1/28 Thursday, many traders believe the squeeze would’ve happened that day.
From the Wall Street Journal: “The Securities and Exchange Commission has viewed naked shorting as a serious enough matter to have made two separate efforts to restrict the practice. The latest move came last month, when the SEC further tightened the rules regarding when stock has to be delivered after a sale. But *some critics argue the SEC still hasn't done enough*… Some delivery failures linger for weeks or months. Until that failure is resolved, there are effectively additional shares of a company's stock rattling around the trading system in the form of the shares credited to the buyer's account, critics say. *This "phantom stock" can put downward pressure on a company's share price by increasing the supply… Critics contend DTCC has turned a blind eye to the naked-shorting problem.”* (source: Blame the 'Stock Vault'?)
From everything I’ve seen, as someone who has been an observer and a participant of this saga starting from 1/26, many things look very fishy and there are a lot of red flags people have documented. I personally hold the following hypothesis:

GME shorts engaged in rampant naked shorting which lead to the short interest of the stock being 221% and 150% at various times, and as late as 1/28 reported by S3 to be 122% 
GME shorts potentially hid their positions via a loophole of generating synthetic longs (https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet...ence_points_to_gme_shorts_not_having_covered/) and using those to “cover” their positions but not truly covering, which is illegal to cover using this particular method, and which has the effect of delaying the short needing to be closed, potentially betting on retail investors to lost interest and price to go back down before they truly close
As a result of naked shorting a large amount of counterfeit shares are floating in the market leading to there being far more GME shares then the actual float
The counterfeit shares can/have been used in aggressive naked short attacks to further drive down the price of GME, which may have led to the precipitous price drop starting last Monday and which may have also been aided by if they were able to artificially cover their shorts using synthetic long shares
Due to the widespread naked shorting that all signs are pointing to, DTCC which has had history of being accused of turning a blind eye to naked shorts, may’ve turned a blind eye to the rampant naked shorting happening in GME
There was potentially collusion on 1/28 to stop the short squeeze from happening whereby DTCC may be involved and may be implicated had the squeeze happened due to the position of naked shorts, it would have been an unbelievable scandal if exposed.

Edit 1: Someone asked "so what’s the current short position? Looks like they some how covered?"
Pasting my response below because I'd like people to see:
I've heard people say 78%, thats still a high number, but personally I made the decision not to care about this percentage from the short interest report released today. Correct me if I'm wrong, that number is generated from data hedge funds submit and hedge funds in this context have every incentive to submit data that would favor their current position. Apparently the fine they get for submitting false is nothing more than a slap on the wrist/a small fine. I also believe hedge funds may have covered some shorts illegally using a loophole to generate synthetic longs to cover with, more on that on my post here. In addition, there seems to have been some fuckery (I recommend you give this a read) with short interest numbers lately so for those reasons I don't place much trust in the current reported short number, and believe the real short interest percentage could be much higher.
Edit 2: A compelling theory put forth by someone on what the 800 dollar calls were for and how they could be used to cancel out naked shorts includes data/graphs, recommend giving it a read
Edit 3: If you want to read more about counterfeiting stock this is a good place to start http://counterfeitingstock.com/CS2.0/CounterfeitingStock.html


----------



## Nico (10 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> La aplicación de *bolsa estadounidense Robinhood* ha sido *demandada* por la familia de un *joven de 20 años que se suicidó* el año pasado *al pensar que había acumulado una deuda de más de 730.000 dólares en la plataforma* y no obtener ayuda del servicio de atención al cliente, informaron este martes medios locales.
> 
> Alex Kearns se suicidó el pasado verano tras *invertir sus ahorros *en opciones apalancadas en Robinhood y ver un gran saldo negativo, sin entender la información financiera de esta popular aplicación de* corretaje sin comisiones *e *intentando proteger a su familia*, según la demanda interpuesta por sus padres y hermana en un tribunal de California.



Pobre muchacho. Ni siquiera entendía lo que eran las opciones (perdía lo pagado pero no tenía que ejecutar el saldo negativo).

Esto de "democratizar" la Bolsa suena muy bonito pero es en realidad *un chupadero de dinero de gente -muchas veces humilde- a manos de los poderosos.*

Propio de EE.UU. dicho sea de paso, donde no tienen ningún empacho en sacarte el dinero que llevas en la billetera.

Un síntoma de épocas desordenadas y absurdas. Parecen "graciosas" pero no lo son.

Aquí todas son bromas y chascarrillos *porque nadie perdió mucho dinero y se dan por bien pagados con las risas de estos días*... pero no duden que en EE.UU. ha de haber unos cuantos que si han perdido un dinero "que duele".

Puede que algún Fondo haya perdido algo de dinero (cosa que dudo porque *tuvieron TIEMPO DE SOBRA gracias a los "holders" de calzar operaciones y enjugar sus pérdidas*), pero lo cierto es que, cuando pase todo este baile, lo que tenemos es un montón de millonarios con MAS MILLONES y cientos de miles de personas con mil dólares menos (promedio) en el bolsillo.

_¿De cuánto habrá sido la transferencia total de dinero de los bolsillos de "holders" a los de los millonarios ?_

No menos de 200 millones de dólares y puede que mucho más. Quizás 500 millones.

Si hubieran comprado juegos en GameStop por ese monto al menos hubieran mejorado los fundamentales de la empresa. Hoy ese dinero está en manos de "tiburones" de Wall Street y les servirá para pagar más putas y champagne.

Al menos las putas caras también se harán su Agosto.


----------



## Nico (10 Feb 2021)

Al final "Robin Hood" *terminó siendo "Hood Robin"*... le sacó dinero a los pobres para dárselo a los ricos.


----------



## Bafumat (10 Feb 2021)

Pues yo sigo contento con mi paco inversion.

Hoy ha sido el primer dia que me llevo susto por eso, hasta hoy con mi gran olfato he podido ir vendiendo cerca de maximos pero hoy no he tenido paciencia y he recomprado demasiado rapido.

De todas maneras sigo por encima de los 48,50 dolares que tenia el viernes, el mes que viene me compro el chalet.


----------



## Red Star (10 Feb 2021)

Los fondos no han cubierto sus cortos. El informe de anoche miente. La multa por mentir son 150K, que no es nada en comparación con los miles de millones que perderán si no cubren los cortos. Es una operación psicológica para que las manos débiles y las gacelas suelten sus acciones.

Resistid, maricas.

*SIMIOS, FUERTES, UNIDOS*


----------



## Nico (10 Feb 2021)

No. Al contrario. Creo que fue una experiencia divertidísima, instructiva, emocionante y de las que justifica compartir un rato con amigos on line.

La buena fortuna es que aquí nadie (espero) perdió más que unas pocas cervezas y con todas las risas están más que pagadas.

Lo dramático lo tienes en el foro de Reddit donde, unos cuantos, han puesto MAS de lo que "podían perder" y eso les va a doler un buen rato.

Más dramático aún es que están circulando estrategias negativas como las de "_promediar a la baja_", cosa que, como regla general, *no debes hacer nunca*. Aunque a primera vista parece muy lógica y te mantiene vivas las esperanzas.




En este "buen consejo" *Nyxtf22* le dice al otro forero que, si compró *2 acciones a $ 300*, ahora puede comprar *98 más !! a $ 20* con la esperanza de vender por encima de *$ 25,6* y recuperar su dinero.

Muy bonito razonamiento pero tiene el problema de que no puede comprar "98 acciones a $ 20" para lograr ese promedio tan maravilloso. 

Lo único que consigue ahora es comprar a *$ 51* (más o menos donde está el mercado en este momento que escribo) con lo que, si compra más acciones, aunque "hipotéticamente" baja su "precio promedio de compra", lo hace en un mercado donde, tal vez, los precios aún sigan bajando.

El que ahora compre a $ 51 para "promediar a la baja" lo único que está haciendo es *poner dinero bueno sobre el dinero malo* (cosa que NO debes hacer).

Pero que más de uno en Reddit debe estar haciendo a tenor de los "sanos consejos" que reciben.


----------



## jorlau (10 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> TLDR: *Naked shorting appears prevalent in GME, and if true was likely aided by DTCC, whom by extension may have shut down the short squeeze on 1/28 because it would've caused a massive scandal had the squeeze happened*. I know ape can't read but I implore you to read the whole thing (originally wasn't going to add a TLDR but decided to add it just so more people will read even just a little bit)
> I was doing some research on naked shorting in the context of GME which led me down a rabbit hole of pieces connecting with each other as it relates to GME. I was taking notes while reading and below are the results of my notes. This is still a hypothesis and theory but appears supported by numerous pieces of the puzzle, I could be wrong but personally the pieces seem clear to me now:
> One of the interesting things about GME and a big part of what triggered the short squeeze happening is the extraordinarily large short interest percentage reported by Finra to be 226%, and later in the range of 150% percent of total float. Another interesting factor is the extraordinarily high number of FTIDs (Where are the Shares?). Both are strong indicators of the practice of naked short selling which in general is illegal. In addition there have been many indications that there are far more shares out there then should exist (there are many analysis and data points pointing to this but just one example: ). Where do these shares come from? One potential explanation is synthetic long shares (created via a loophole described here ) or counterfeit shares caused by naked shorting.
> I’m an entrepreneur, not a finance expert, so I started doing some more digging on naked short selling to educate myself more on the subject. I started with this Key Points About Regulation SHO. “Failures to deliver may result from either a short or a long sale. There may be legitimate reasons for a failure to deliver. For example, human or mechanical errors or processing delays can result from transferring securities in physical certificate rather than book-entry form, thus causing a failure to deliver on a long sale within the normal three-day settlement period. *A fail may also result from “naked” short selling*.”
> ...



Un resumillo para retard, por favor.


----------



## jorlau (10 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Los fondos no han cubierto sus cortos. El informe de anoche miente. La multa por mentir son 150K, que no es nada en comparación con los miles de millones que perderán si no cubren los cortos. Es una operación psicológica para que las manos débiles y las gacelas suelten sus acciones.
> 
> Resistid, maricas.
> 
> *SIMIOS, FUERTES, UNIDOS*




Que mienten, no me lo puedo creer


HOLD


----------



## Red Star (10 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Que mienten, no me lo puedo creer
> 
> 
> HOLD



Ese es el resumen. Que han mentido en el informe.


----------



## Arthas98 (10 Feb 2021)

Pues no os voy a mentir, pero los que os aferrais a la posibilidad de que GME vuelva a remontar el vuelvo y graznais HOLD HOLD HOLD la verdad que ya dais un poco grima, la acción ya se ha estampado y los cortos que tenían que cerrar ya han cerrado, para quemar a los nuevos tendría que entrar de nuevo muchísima gente y sinceramente no lo veo viable. Y os lo dice el que compró a 10$ en septiembre, pero bueno mucha mierda y tal.


----------



## Red Star (10 Feb 2021)

En el SHORT SQUEEZE de Volkswagen también cayó el precio primero. Es lo que está pasando ahora. Los fondos no tienen otra opción que manipular el mercado con ladder attacks para hacer bajar el precio artificialmente al mismo tiempo que mienten en los informes de cobertura y sobornan a los medios de comunicación para que saquen noticias que desanimen a la peña.

Están demasiado metidos en la mierda como para poder permitirse no delinquir. Lo que han hecho es ilegal y tendrá consecuencias penales y económicas, pero nada de eso tiene ni punto de comparación con las pérdidas de miles de millones a las que ahora mismo, sin poder cubrir los cortos, están expuestos. No tienen otra salida que intentar desmoralizar a los SIMIOS para que vendan, haciéndoles creer que el precio ya no volverá a subir.

SHORT SQUEEZE de Volkswagen:


----------



## Hamtel (10 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Pues yo sigo contento con mi paco inversion.
> 
> Hoy ha sido el primer dia que me llevo susto por eso, hasta hoy con mi gran olfato he podido ir vendiendo cerca de maximos pero hoy no he tenido paciencia y he recomprado demasiado rapido.
> 
> De todas maneras sigo por encima de los 48,50 dolares que tenia el viernes, el mes que viene me compro el chalet.



Con esa cartera en un año estas disfrutando del yate y la putucas que van incluidas


----------



## jorlau (10 Feb 2021)

Hoy de momento todos los índices en rojo y GME y AMC en verde.

El mundo al revés.

HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (10 Feb 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Pues no os voy a mentir, pero los que os aferrais a la posibilidad de que GME vuelva a remontar el vuelvo y graznais HOLD HOLD HOLD la verdad que ya dais un poco grima, la acción ya se ha estampado y los cortos que tenían que cerrar ya han cerrado, para quemar a los nuevos tendría que entrar de nuevo muchísima gente y sinceramente no lo veo viable. Y os lo dice el que compró a 10$ en septiembre, pero bueno mucha mierda y tal.




Insinuas que unos cortos realizados a 10-20..... los han cerrado en 100-75-50 ??????????


Son muchos miles de millones de perdidas hermano, más bien creo que han aguantado hasta que haya una bajada final a su precio de apertura.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Feb 2021)

A 55,18$...se aleja de los 30$ que tengo como límite para entrar....


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Feb 2021)

La curva de hoy tiene una forma muy bonita, ascencente con picos homogéneos.

¿la belleza de la curva de una acción se valora para la recomendación de inversión?


----------



## Kluster (10 Feb 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La curva de hoy tiene una forma muy bonita, ascencente con picos homogéneos.
> 
> ¿la belleza de la curva de una acción se valora para la recomendación de inversión?



Vi un vídeo hoy en el que decían que el 19 es otro día clave en el que van a vencer un montón de options + un par de días de plazo para pagar la coca. Por tanto si llega el día 23 de febrero y no han conseguido bajar el precio a un cierto nivel va a haber subidón fuerte sí o sí.


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Acaba de pasar los 60$ ya



"hoy los simios están holdeando como hijoputas" comentan en los fondos.


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Feb 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> "hoy los simios están holdeando como hijoputas" comentan en los fondos.



Y ya los perdió xD pero bueno...

cada vez quedan menos paper hands,

o pelotaso o party en la junta de stonkers

Parece que no hay mucho volumen hoy


----------



## Arthas98 (10 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Insinuas que unos cortos realizados a 10-20..... los han cerrado en 100-75-50 ??????????
> 
> 
> Son muchos miles de millones de perdidas hermano, más bien creo que han aguantado hasta que haya una bajada final a su precio de apertura.



¿Insinúas que después de tener toda su cartera en -50% simplemente han cerrado los ojos y se han quedado mirando sabiendo la inercia que estaba cogiendo la cotización?


----------



## Kluster (10 Feb 2021)

DFV hace un par de horas ha puesto esto en twitter:


----------



## HDR (10 Feb 2021)

He estado al tanto de este tema muy de pasada, hay una cosa que no entiendo. *¿Por qué "hold"?* A la larga no tiene ningún sentido esa estrategia por parte de los pequeños, no van a ganar... Incluso si la cosa se pusiera fea para los de los cortos, al final intervendrían los políticos, el massmedia demonizando a los de reddit 24/7, el bigtech persiguiéndolos... La Ciénaga. Lo normal era dar el golpe, saquear y retirarse con el botín, no apropiarte del lugar para que te afecte el desgaste, si sabes que no lo puedes mantener para siempre...

Yo no compré, pero si lo hubiera hecho tengo claro, prístino, que hubiese vendido en cuanto viese el asunto en 500, 600 como mucho muchísimo. ¿No era mejor procurar que la mayoría multipliquen lo invertido, retirarse con las ganancias y con ellas más adelante abrir otro frente con cualquier otro producto? Ese era el mensaje oportuno, lo del hold para otras cosas vale pero aquí es una subnormalidad, porque esos valores son un espejismo no se corresponden con lo que es GME realmente. Castillos en el aire... Ahora tienes un montón de gente perdiendo pasta y muy desanimada para volver a hacer algo semejante, moral baja. No ha habido ningún éxito, aliciente, que les anime a seguir. Los cabecillas del reddit ese han demostrado ser subnormales con esta estrategia. A los de Wall Street no les ganas con memes y haciéndote el chulo diciendo que no vendes nunca, les vences ganando dinero (poder), acercándote a ellos, no alejándote...

De aquí podrían haber creado una especie de logia de ciber autistas atacando wallstreet constantemente, algo así como lo de Anonymous, pero ahora ya se va a diluir para siempre.


----------



## xzess (10 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No. Al contrario. Creo que fue una experiencia divertidísima, instructiva, emocionante y de las que justifica compartir un rato con amigos on line.
> 
> La buena fortuna es que aquí nadie (espero) perdió más que unas pocas cervezas y con todas las risas están más que pagadas.
> 
> ...



Yo palmo bastante más que unas cervezas, no me importa decirlo, la mayoría en AMC, pero creo que a medio largo subirá al menos para cubrir las pérdidas, GME yo lo doy por muerto, su valor está en torno a 20, pero sin embargo AMC está en torno a 15. Vanguard hoy he escuchado que ha comprado 7 millones de acciones hoy de AMC.
Así que bueno esperar que no se derrumbe a 0, con eso ya, en unos meses está en 10 y ahí ya ganaría bastante. 
GME tengo 3 acciones pero compradas muy caras, AMC me guardo el número, pero varios cientos, mal comprados por mi parte.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## xzess (10 Feb 2021)

HDR dijo:


> He estado al tanto de este tema muy de pasada, hay una cosa que no entiendo. *¿Por qué "hold"?* A la larga no tiene ningún sentido esa estrategia por parte de los pequeños, no van a ganar... Incluso si la cosa se pusiera fea para los de los cortos, al final intervendrían los políticos, el massmedia demonizando a los de reddit 24/7, el bigtech persiguiéndolos... La Ciénaga. Lo normal era dar el golpe, saquear y retirarse con el botín, no apropiarte del lugar para que te afecte el desgaste, si sabes que no lo puedes mantener para siempre...
> 
> Yo no compré, pero si lo hubiera hecho tengo claro, prístino, que hubiese vendido en cuanto viese el asunto en 500, 600 como mucho muchísimo. ¿No era mejor procurar que la mayoría multipliquen lo invertido, retirarse con las ganancias y con ellas más adelante abrir otro frente con cualquier otro producto? Ese era el mensaje oportuno, lo del hold para otras cosas vale pero aquí es una subnormalidad, porque esos valores son un espejismo no se corresponden con lo que es GME realmente. Castillos en el aire... Ahora tienes un montón de gente perdiendo pasta y muy desanimada para volver a hacer algo semejante, moral baja. No ha habido ningún éxito, aliciente, que les anime a seguir. Los cabecillas del reddit ese han demostrado ser subnormales con esta estrategia. A los de Wall Street no les ganas con memes y haciéndote el chulo diciendo que no vendes nunca, les vences ganando dinero (poder), acercándote a ellos, no alejándote...
> 
> De aquí podrían haber creado una especie de logia de ciber autistas atacando wallstreet constantemente, algo así como lo de Anonymous, pero ahora ya se va a diluir para siempre.



En teoría eso para forzar a los fondos a comprar a precios muy altos al quitar acciones del mercado.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Feb 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Insinúas que después de tener toda su cartera en -50% simplemente han cerrado los ojos y se han quedado mirando sabiendo la inercia que estaba cogiendo la cotización?




¿En -50 %? la cartera la han tenido en -5.000 %

Lo que digo es que si igual que hay foreros que ven que esto se ha acabado y que va a tender a su precio normal 10-20, los fondos van a cerrar en 10-20.

¿Para que van a asumir perdidas milmillonarias si todo va a volver a su cauce?


----------



## LUIS MARIN (10 Feb 2021)

Estamos infiltrados por paniaguados de los fondos. No hagan caso. HoLd


----------



## OYeah (10 Feb 2021)

Bueno chavales, aqui el pescado está vendido. Nos hemos echado unas risas pero no da para más, y desconfiad de quien os diga lo contrario. Más o menos Game Stop se quedará por estos precios.

Algo hemos aprendido, yo al menos tengo claro que debo aprender a tradear para pillar estas cosas a tiempo. Como no soy avaricioso me saldré pronto.

El resto de historias y motivos para ser sincero me dan igual. Es como el Bitcoin, me importa un rábano si hay gobiernos o mafiosos o nadie detrás. Lo importante era pillarlo a tiempo. Y para eso lo que vale es el sexto sentido. La nariz.

Bien estuvo, y bien está dejarla ya tranquila. Que me la estáis dejando perdida.


----------



## Bafumat (10 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Bueno chavales, aqui el pescado está vendido. Nos hemos echado unas risas pero no da para más, y desconfiad de quien os diga lo contrario. Más o menos Game Stop se quedará por estos precios.
> 
> Algo hemos aprendido, yo al menos tengo claro que debo aprender a tradear para pillar estas cosas a tiempo. Como no soy avaricioso me saldré pronto.
> 
> ...



A mi han pagado los fondos para que diga que estoy de acuerdo con OYeah


----------



## Kluster (10 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Yo palmo bastante más que unas cervezas, no me importa decirlo, la mayoría en AMC, pero creo que a medio largo subirá al menos para cubrir las pérdidas, GME yo lo doy por muerto, su valor está en torno a 20, pero sin embargo AMC está en torno a 15. Vanguard hoy he escuchado que ha comprado 7 millones de acciones hoy de AMC.
> Así que bueno esperar que no se derrumbe a 0, con eso ya, en unos meses está en 10 y ahí ya ganaría bastante.
> GME tengo 3 acciones pero compradas muy caras, AMC me guardo el número, pero varios cientos, mal comprados por mi parte.






Yo he palmado más del 50% (12xGME @113) pero sigo holdeando. Por lo menos me he echado mis buenas risas. Tengo pensado irme haciendo una carterita poco a poco tirando a conservadora. Lo de GME ha sido una aventura pero me ha servido para meterme en la bolsa que le tenía un poco de respeto y ahora ya no tanto, la verdad.

Por cierto, lo que me he llegado a reír viendo este meme de WSB, me he sentido bastante identificado:


----------



## jorlau (10 Feb 2021)

Al final nos hemos quedado donde estábamos más o menos, no esta mal es un avance.

HOLD


----------



## xzess (10 Feb 2021)

Hoy por primera vez, he visto clara, muy clara que están manipulando estas acciones claves. La gente que sabe algo que analice los movimientos de hoy, pero claramente las han tirado abajo.
La cosa es que si están haciendo eso, cosa que es esperable ya que su dinero está en juego, precisamente esto quiere decir que hay gente pitada por los webos, y considero que no están siendo capaces, de hundirlo, lo están controlando, pero parece que es como controlar una olla a presión, esa sensación me da, y incluye fondos, que hoy entró vanguard a favor.


----------



## xzess (10 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Al final nos hemos quedado donde estábamos más o menos, no esta mal es un avance.
> 
> HOLD



La cosa es que iba hacia arriba o como mínimo a cerrar en +10% tanto AMC como GME. Y claramente la tiraron, y d no ser por los holders cae a plomo.


----------



## Labibi (10 Feb 2021)

Pues otro día más que pasa y la cosa se mantiene alrededor de los $50. En Reddit Los ánimos van cayendo mientras se sigue holdeando como simios retardeds. Creo que la gran pregunta en la mente de todos ahora mismo es: ¿Qué puede hacer la comunidad aparte del "BUY AND HOLD", para que el precio de la acción vuelva a subir como lo hacía al principio de este movimiento?

De momento sólo se puede seguir como hasta ahora, así que HOLD SIMIOS HOLD!!


----------



## bambum (10 Feb 2021)

Yo mañana entro con otra.


----------



## Zoeric (10 Feb 2021)

Da un poco de miedo leer que algunos lo que han sacado en claro de esto, es que hay que tradear...

Ya habéis visto lo fácil que es perder dinero o quedarse pillado en un valor cuando se quiere aprovechar una tendencia y se llega tarde.

Si así es fácil perder la camisa, tradeando lo más fácil es perder hasta las bragas.

Si a alguno le ha picado el gusanillo de jugar a la bolsa, le recomiendo que no busque tendencias a las que subirse, sino que estudie los valores donde entra. 
Que busque empresas sólidas o en crecimiento, pero que por números estén baratas y puedan tener una subida justificada. 

Se puede acertar o no...se puede perder la camisa también...pero ya es otra cosa.

Tampoco se me ocurriría promediar a la baja en GME y menos si me he quedado pillado muy arriba.

Pero esto no es un consejo de inversión, sólo soy un simio aporreando un teclado.


----------



## jorlau (10 Feb 2021)

HDR dijo:


> He estado al tanto de este tema muy de pasada, hay una cosa que no entiendo. *¿Por qué "hold"?* A la larga no tiene ningún sentido esa estrategia por parte de los pequeños, no van a ganar... Incluso si la cosa se pusiera fea para los de los cortos, al final intervendrían los políticos, el massmedia demonizando a los de reddit 24/7, el bigtech persiguiéndolos... La Ciénaga. Lo normal era dar el golpe, saquear y retirarse con el botín, no apropiarte del lugar para que te afecte el desgaste, si sabes que no lo puedes mantener para siempre...
> 
> Yo no compré, pero si lo hubiera hecho tengo claro, prístino, que hubiese vendido en cuanto viese el asunto en 500, 600 como mucho muchísimo. ¿No era mejor procurar que la mayoría multipliquen lo invertido, retirarse con las ganancias y con ellas más adelante abrir otro frente con cualquier otro producto? Ese era el mensaje oportuno, lo del hold para otras cosas vale pero aquí es una subnormalidad, porque esos valores son un espejismo no se corresponden con lo que es GME realmente. Castillos en el aire... Ahora tienes un montón de gente perdiendo pasta y muy desanimada para volver a hacer algo semejante, moral baja. No ha habido ningún éxito, aliciente, que les anime a seguir. Los cabecillas del reddit ese han demostrado ser subnormales con esta estrategia. A los de Wall Street no les ganas con memes y haciéndote el chulo diciendo que no vendes nunca, les vences ganando dinero (poder), acercándote a ellos, no alejándote...
> 
> De aquí podrían haber creado una especie de logia de ciber autistas atacando wallstreet constantemente, algo así como lo de Anonymous, pero ahora ya se va a diluir para siempre.



Yo no lo se, cada uno tendrá sus razones.Mientras unos ganan pasta y otros la pierden, como siempre en la bolsa.

Pero el HOLD les está haciendo daño y eso para un retard como yo es un privilegio.


El hilo del reddit ya lo han tirado abajo, llenando de cm o como se llamen alli, han creado otro paralelo.

La prensa al unisono aconsejan expresamente no invertir en GME, por nuestro bien

Informes financieros con datos dudosos o
confusos.

Movimientos de las cotizaciones muy extrañas.

Brokers que no te dejan comprar la acción pero si venderla.

Seguramente más cosas que ni nos enteraremos y otras que se me olvidan ahora.

Y todo por una mierda de acción?



Yo lo que tengo invertido es dinero que puedo permitirme perder y que sobre todo no me importa perderlo.

Yo estoy HOLD por JODL
y por las risas

Pero todas la motivaciones por las que este la gente son respetables.

HOLD


----------



## OYeah (10 Feb 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Da un poco de miedo leer que algunos lo que han sacado en claro de esto, es que hay que tradear...
> 
> Ya habéis visto lo fácil que es perder dinero o quedarse pillado en un valor cuando se quiere aprovechar una tendencia y se llega tarde.
> 
> ...




No te has enterado de nada.

Si hay algo que Bitcoin o GME me ha enseñado, es que sin saber de Bolsa nada, se puede hacer dinero, mucho, jugando a dar con el Black Swan, o el hecho raro, o la start up que de repente lo peta, etc... Es la única manera para sacar un rendimiento interesante para las cantidades que los pobres podemos meter. Lo demás es tonteria.

Lo que tu dices, entrar en acciones sólidas, a largo plazo, es para quien puede permitirse meter un millón y esperar rentabilidades de un 10% y considerarse satisfecho. Yo meto 1000 euros, al cabo del año me dan 100 euros, y me cago en la madre que parió a todo, porque eso no me soluciona NADA. Si hubiera empezado a los 20 años todavia, pero a mi edad no me jodas.

Y no se trata de tradear a diario. .. Ya me estoy cansando de explicártelo, mucho me estás haciendo escribir...

Por favor, explicádselo los demás. Explicadle que simplemente es tener una skill más para poder aprovecharse de esas situaciones que se dan en las que por poca inversión puedes tener enormes rendimientos. Puede ser una vez al año o ni eso, pero lo importante es estar rápido.

Aclaro para los lerdos: enormes rendimientos para mi es meter por ejemplo mil euros en GME y sacar 10mil. Simplemente eso. No pido más, no pido los 40.000 que es el pico, no soy avaricioso. Meter 100 y sacar mil, meter mil y sacar 10000.

No es tan dificil si se presta atención, se está rápido, y no te dejas llevar por hypes ni vendehumos, debes seguir tu instinto.


----------



## HDR (11 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Yo no lo se, cada uno tendrá sus razones.Mientras unos ganan pasta y otros la pierden, como siempre en la bolsa.
> 
> Pero el HOLD les está haciendo daño y eso para un retard como yo es un privilegio.
> 
> ...



Bueno no sé tal vez necesitabais esto para daros cuenta de que, en efecto, _It's rigged_... Pero que ya estaba claro de mucho antes, esto es solamente una más de muchas, y no la más grave ni de cerca.

Y de verdad, lo del Hold no sirve para nada a medio-largo plazo. Las aguas volverán a su cauce, los de wallstreet seguirán lamiéndose el cipote unos a otros, y unos cuantos retards de los foros de Internet se quedarán con un buen dinero dilapidado y algunos quizás hasta se medio arruinarán. No ibais a destruir a los de Melvin ni a nadie así, en la primera vez. Se tendría que haber buscado un efecto bola de nieve, haciendo que en esta primera ocasión y alguna más la gente salga bien parada. Le das un guantazo a la gentuza de WS y al mismo tiempo tienes ganancia económica, todo positivo, y entonces millones se habrían visto atraídos por esa buena publicidad. En esas condiciones, los siguientes ataques sí habrían sido apoteósicos, esto no ha sido nada. Ahora ya no. Ahora WS se terminará yendo de rositas y los retards con las manos vacías. Eso sí mucho meme y tal. Pero el dinero, el poder, a la mierda.


----------



## xzess (11 Feb 2021)

HDR dijo:


> Bueno no sé tal vez necesitabais esto para daros cuenta de que, en efecto, _It's rigged_... Pero que ya estaba claro de mucho antes, esto es solamente una más de muchas, y no la más grave ni de cerca.
> 
> Y de verdad, lo del Hold no sirve para nada a medio-largo plazo. Las aguas volverán a su cauce, los de wallstreet seguirán lamiéndose el cipote unos a otros, y unos cuantos retards de los foros de Internet se quedarán con un buen dinero dilapidado y algunos quizás hasta se medio arruinarán. No ibais a destruir a los de Melvin ni a nadie así, en la primera vez. Se tendría que haber buscado un efecto bola de nieve, haciendo que en esta primera ocasión y alguna más la gente salga bien parada. Le das un guantazo a la gentuza de WS y al mismo tiempo tienes ganancia económica, todo positivo, y entonces millones se habrían visto atraídos por esa buena publicidad. En esas condiciones, los siguientes ataques sí habrían sido apoteósicos, esto no ha sido nada. Ahora ya no. Ahora WS se terminará yendo de rositas y los retards con las manos vacías. Eso sí mucho meme y tal. Pero el dinero, el poder, a la mierda.



Yo me pregunto porque no nos han destruido ya, hoy han subido tanto AMC como GME, estando esta última sobre un 500% de su valor aprox, si ya no están entrando holders GME en estos precios, y en general la oleada de compra loca pasó, deberían recoger cable y punto, pero eso no es lo que ocurre. Ocurre que holders (incluyo fondos) mantienen la acción viva.
Es más creo que hoy se iban a dedicar a otra cosa debido a la clara tendencia bajista, pensaron quizás que ya habían hecho bola suficiente, y a mitad del día tuvieron que volver a apretar porque se les volvía a ir de madre.
No creo que está batalla se gane, pero si creo que hay batalla aún.


----------



## Zoeric (11 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No te has enterado de nada.
> 
> Si hay algo que Bitcoin o GME me ha enseñado, es que sin saber de Bolsa nada, se puede hacer dinero, mucho, jugando a dar con el Black Swan, o el hecho raro, o la start up que de repente lo peta, etc... Es la única manera para sacar un rendimiento interesante para las cantidades que los pobres podemos meter. Lo demás es tonteria.
> 
> ...



El que no se entera de nada eres tú.

No hablaba de comprar Amazon o Google.

Para mí tradear no es jugar a dar con el cisne negro. Para mí eso es esperar a que suene la flauta.

Si eres pobre no deberías jugar a la bolsa, pero allá cada uno.
Precisamente, esas apuestas (que es lo que son) solo las puede hacer alguien con un buen capital y cortando las pérdidas rápido en caso de que sucedan.
Si eres pobre, te la juegas dos veces, te sale mal y te quedas pillado dentro o sin capital para seguir jugando, game over.

Si no es tan difícil y solo hay que prestar atención y seguir el instinto, pero aún eres pobre...pues no lo entiendo mucho, o te falla la atención o el instinto o las dos cosas...
Y menos en estos meses en los que se ha sacado dinero en casi cualquier cosa.
Yo tengo en mi cartera valores con un +260 +80, varios sobre 40/50 y de las 21 que tengo, solo 6 en rojo.
Hace dos semanas vendí un valor en +230 (llevaba 2 meses con él)
Ah, e incluso le saqué un +10 a Nokia en todo este revuelo.
No es el X10 del que hablas, pero a mí me vale.

Sigue buscando tu Black Swan y que tu instinto te acompañe.

Lo que no entiendo, que le hayáis dado tanta caña a Niko, que sabe de lo que habla y no le digáis nada a este, que primero estaba en un bando, luego se cambió al otro y no os ha aportado absolutamente nada al hilo.

Ejjj que el short squeeze
Ejjj que os lo dije
Ejj que el lobo de güalstrit
Ejj que os lo dije
Ejj que os lo dije
Ejj que el Black Swan

A mí ya me has aburrido, así que estrenas mi ignore.


----------



## OYeah (11 Feb 2021)

No, hay muchas oportunidades asi.

Te daré una pista que he leido hoy, quizás ya tarde, pero es que es ahora cuando me pongo. Los metales de los catalizadores han subido esas cantidades en apenas dos años. Adivina porqué.

El agua, evidentemente, no va a subir tan rápido. Es sentido común.

Uber subió muchísimo más, y le salvó la vida a Armstrong, el ciclista, cuando no sabia ni que la tenia. No la conocia nadie.


Yo me entiendo.

¿El problema? Debes vivir pendiente de todo esto. Todos los putos dias con la atención puesta en estas oportunidades e invirtiendo al año en al menos diez de ellas, rápido como el rayo. Y cuando te toque en una de ellas, recuperas y multiplicas lo invertido por mucho.

Debes hacerlo asi porque no dispones de la "información privilegiada."


----------



## Nico (11 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Es más creo que hoy se iban a dedicar a otra cosa debido a la clara tendencia bajista, *pensaron quizás que ya habían hecho bola suficiente, y a mitad del día tuvieron que volver a apretar porque se les volvía a ir de madre.*



xzess, he puesto como ejemplo -más atrás- el de cualquiera de nosotros que se compra una raqueta *y se mete a jugar un partido con Nadal*. Aún cuando metamos el primer tanto (de suerte, habilidad o porque Nadal nos dejó para endulzarnos), no creo que haga falta que te diga el resultado final, ¿verdad? 

Bien, ahora permíteme llevarte *a una fábrica de cierres relámpago*. ¿Has ido a una? ¿ Sabes cómo se hacen?... si no lo conoces al proceso, busca un vídeo en Youtube y date el gusto de enterarte.

OK. Ya tenemos a Nadal (con conocimientos y habilidades muy superiores a las nuestras en tenis) y a máquinas que hacen, de modo automatizado y a velocidad de vértigo una cosa que no teníamos idea cómo se fabricaba.

Permíteme llevarte a una sala de Broker moderna... 

*Imagínate a NADAL sentado al comando una MAQUINA QUE FABRICA CIERRES.*

Al frente estás tú.

_¿ Más o menos te haces una idea ? _

Mientras que tú miras la cotización en tu ordenador, *quizás con un minuto (o más) de delay* (dependiendo tu broker y el tipo de cuenta que pagues), *sin acceso al libro de órdenes en profundidad *(para saber el acumulado de oferta y demanda y su precio) resulta que frente tuyo hay un señor que tiene un SOFTWARE que:

a) Tiene todos los algoritmos cargados (para determinar las curvas de valor, de riesgo y de tendencias en microsegundos)

b) Accede a TODOS los datos del mercado (paga bastante para tener acceso no sólo al libro de órdenes completo, sino al registro de opciones y varios datos más).

c) Posiblemente hay un módulo de IA que controla ciertas cuentas en Twitter, Reddit y demás "oliendo" el mercado y las tendencias.

d) Otro módulo revisa las notas de prensa de todos los medios buscando "palabras claves"

e) Y, por si fuera poco, tiene acceso a las ORDENES Y ESTADO DE CUENTAS en Robin Hood y varios "brokers gratis y/o baratos" más que venden esa información a los operadores.

f) Por si fuera poco esa maquinita está "autorizada" a comprar o vender AUTOMATICAMENTE dentro de ciertos rangos (de cantidad, precio y tendencia) y tiene una ALARMA para avisarle a "Nadal" cuando detecta algo que supera sus límites automáticos de operación para que tome decisiones "humanas".

Mientras todo eso ocurre "Nadal" charla por teléfono con otros brokers, agentes, inversores y fondos para enterarse de detalles "subterráneos" o, simplemente, para compartir opiniones con tíos MAS INTELIGENTES Y HABILES QUE EL (o por lo menos a su altura).

===

¿ Crees genuinamente que, en una "mini-acción" como GME donde se mueven unos pocos cientos de millones de dólares hay un tío "mirando" y diciendo "Jefe Jefe... el avión" !!? 

Si salen tres meten una, si entran dos sacan tres... su juego es tomar unos centavos (o unos dólares) en cientos o miles de entradas y salidas para cerrar el día con una bolsa llena de dinero.

_¿ Que tú ves que la acción "subió" a $ 60 y luego "bajó" a $ 50 ?_

No es por mala leche... simplemente que *la suma de operaciones GANADORAS para la TENDENCIA que seguían*, los hicieron vender y comprar para *MAXIMIZAR SU GANANCIA*.

===

_¿Eso significa que la "gente de a pie" no puede invertir más en la bolsa?_

Bueno... antes, hace muchos años atrás, había "gente" detrás de las decisiones. Había más audacia, menos información, más errores. La mesa estaba más nivelada... por contrapartida no la "gente común" no podía acceder al mercado (no había ordenadores en cada escritorio).

Hoy, cualquier monkey puede meter órdenes pero la mesa está MUCHO MÁS DESNIVELADA y por lo tanto hay que operar DE OTRO MODO:

1) Por *valor y medio o largo plazo* (el que lleva Apple o Amazon desde hace 3 o 5 años)

2) *Con "noticias" y en corto o mediano plazo* (los que se dedican a seguir mercados especializados como los farmacéuticos, o los hoteles y conocen al dedillo las noticias)

3) *Intradía* (entrando y saliendo como un broker). Para esto *hay que SABER HACERLO* y operar en acciones que presenten movimientos importantes y que CONOZCAS MUCHO.

GME para alguien que hace intradía (sabiendo) ha sido una gran oportunidad... me imagino que alguno habrá comprado a *$ 40* (ya empezado el movimiento, no hablo de los que compraron a $ 10 o $ 20 al principio mismo) y *habrá vendido a $ 120.*

Cuando advirtió que la cosa seguía para arriba quizás *volvió a comprar a $ 180 y se salió a $ 250.*

Como todavía había arrastre, hasta puede que haya comprado *a $ 300 para salirse a $ 380.*

Si lo "pescó mal" *y compró a $ 420 pero empezó a bajar, en $ 380 vendió su posición* y, quizás, se paso a los "cortos" comprando contratos a *$ 200.*

Y si pudo repetir, quizás cuando andaba por $ 200 compró a *$ 100* (en corto).

Y cuando llegó al piso que está ahora, si todavía tienen ganas, debe estar haciendo *entradas a $ 50 y saliéndose a $ 55.*

Con sólo $ 1000 y haciendo las entradas y salidas que pongo como ejemplo debe haber hecho sus buenos *$ 10.000 (o más).*.. algo formidable para una semana de trabajo !!

Obviamente no ganas en el "hold", ganas en entrar y salir con cierta *astucia, conocimiento, preparación, profesionalismo, ganas, huevos y, por qué no... SUERTE !*

===

El pequeño inversor actual (sea de largo, de medio, de corto o intradía) *no juega EN CONTRA DE LOS FONDOS* (que son el mercado)... trata de hacer como las gaviotas que picotean las sardinas que salen fuera del agua cuando los tiburones o las focas están "cazando" al cardumen.

La tajada grande la hacen los tiburones... las gaviotas igual se llenan el estómago.

¿Más o menos te doy una idea del tema ?

===

*Dato Final:*

El que quiere "forrarse rápido" la lleva mal. Por eso es tan frustrante empezar con poco dinero... empiezas con $ 1000 y si le haces un 30% anual (un rendimiento decente) terminas el año con $ 1300 (en el medio ganaste y perdiste). Alguien excepcional, o con suerte, o que tuvo buenas oportunidades quizás consigue "mágicamente" un 300% y termina el año con $ 3000.

¿Puedes vivir de eso?... *NO.*
¿Todos los años le harás el 300% a tu capital?...* NO. (alégrate si sostienes un 30-50% de modo habitual)*

Pero tras uno o dos años de aprendizaje, ya puedes empezar *a usar opciones* (y apalancarte con cuidado), *puedes meter más capital* (si sabes que lo manejas bien y no vas a perderlo por monkey) y, en los siguientes *tres años *la cosa se pone interesante.

Luego, con un dinero decente y MUCHO CONOCIMIENTO, podrás dar el paso que sigue que es *el de "crecer fuerte" hasta llegar a vivir de la Bolsa CON SEGURIDAD.*

Es un proceso que toma unos *10 años.*

Hay muchas otras opciones a las que, si le dedicas 10 años de tu vida *TAMBIEN puedes hacer el mismo dinero.*

Eso es lo que tienes que pensar... hay gente que no tiene otras opciones y ésta puede ser buena... *el que tiene OTRAS OPORTUNIDADES le conviene usar ESOS 10 AÑOS y ese DINERO en ellas. Le irá mejor.*

===

Este mundo es muy atrapante por la adrenalina que genera pero:

a) Le tienes que dedicar MUCHAS HORAS.
b) Te QUEMA la cabeza
c) Sólo el 3% de los que entran, "pasan del otro lado de la raya" y viven realmente de esto.

_¿Mi mejor consejo?_

*Busquen sus habilidades principales, planifiquen el modo de desarrollarlas, dediquenle sus siguientes 10 años de vida... y posiblemente les vaya MEJOR.*


----------



## xzess (11 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> xzess, he puesto como ejemplo -más atrás- el de cualquiera de nosotros que se compra una raqueta *y se mete a jugar un partido con Nadal*. Aún cuando metamos el primer tanto (de suerte, habilidad o porque Nadal nos dejó para endulzarnos), no creo que haga falta que te diga el resultado final, ¿verdad?
> 
> Bien, ahora permíteme llevarte *a una fábrica de cierres relámpago*. ¿Has ido a una? ¿ Sabes cómo se hacen?... si no lo conoces al proceso, busca un vídeo en Youtube y date el gusto de enterarte.
> 
> ...



Todo eso que dices ya lo sé de un principio. Pero, ¿también se puede comentar lo que están haciendo no? Está bien que tenga visibilidad, si ves AMC y GME hoy tu que pareces saber lo verás.
La cuestión es que hay pelea, entre HFs. 
Mira esto de el día 8:
Amc Entertainment Holdings, Inc. Ownership Acquisition Statement SC 13G/A
Hay una cláusula específica que no se usarán para manipular la cotización, pero me pregunto yo ¿esto incluirá prestar acciones para cortos? Que vanguard adquiera aprox el 5% de AMC digo yo que será inversión a largo de gente que sabe.
Una regla básica de este jaleo es pon tu dinero donde lo ponen los que saben, y manejan. 
Vanguard de alguna manera quiere tajada, y creo que es para que suba. 
Varios brokers parece que han mostrado posibilidad de cortos que hace un par de días no podían al menos en gme. 
Quizás me equivoco y las usan para realizar ataques,pero si quieren rentabilidad de ese préstamo también les viene bien que suba. Así que no se. Esta claro que ellos manejan, la cosa es estar en el bando correcto, obviamente yo no me voy a hacer millonario, pero oye si no juegas, no ganas.
@Nico


----------



## Arthas98 (11 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿En -50 %? la cartera la han tenido en -5.000 %
> 
> Lo que digo es que si igual que hay foreros que ven que esto se ha acabado y que va a tender a su precio normal 10-20, los fondos van a cerrar en 10-20.
> 
> ¿Para que van a asumir perdidas milmillonarias si todo va a volver a su cauce?



La cartera GLOBAL la han tenido en -50% que es dónde han cerrado, no aguantaron hasta los 200 ni los 300 ni los 400. Eso son teorías vuestras y hasta que no se pueda demostrar son eso, teorías de la conspiración.


----------



## Bafumat (11 Feb 2021)

Hacienda, que somos todos, quiere su parte


----------



## Maxos (11 Feb 2021)




----------



## OYeah (11 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Hacienda, que somos todos, quiere su parte



Cabrón, pareces el del fondo, el de Citron. 


Que mala baba teneis algunos, citando la Bicha. Claro que el otro tambien ha citado el Remo...


----------



## jorlau (11 Feb 2021)

El precio del cierre lo han ajustado un poco más a las rebajas




Después del lapsus de ayer, hoy nos iremos a 30,90 o 20,99

Voy a cambiar mis órdenes de venta y no se si ponerlas a 1000, 5000 o 1 BTC


HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Feb 2021)

Yo, personalmente no tengo ninguna prisa. No tengo problema en esperar que la empresa haga una rueda de prensa o declaración en la que indiquen sus cambios, acuerdos y objetivos para el futuro. Cuando esto pase, probablemente la capacidad de espera para unos cuantos acabara.

Si alguien quiere pensar que los cortos que estaban puestos debajo de $20 (algunos mucho mas abajo) ya están todos solventados, me parece bien, pero yo no lo creo. Y si, como se dice es evidente que en la subida que hubo y en las posteriores bajadas si se han "reducido" problemas para los HF, pero básicamente estamos ahora en una gestión de tiempos. 

Según mi forma de verlo, existen aun todas estas variables:

Cortos -> Vale, digamos que ya no hay un 140% en cortos (sin poder saberlo), pero que aun se mantiene un buen porcentaje es lo mas logico. Los HF se han protegido, bien, pero no están "curados" aun. Estar curados definitivamente implicaría que perderían a la mayoría de sus clientes, tal cual. Si alguien piensa que esos fondos no han perdido o incluso que han ganado, se engaña.

Largo plazo -> Antes de todo este tinglado, al margen de los 2 fondos que están en todas "por si acaso", se metieron a largo plazo un par de fondos uno importante y el otro relevante. Se hace con la compañía gente con $ y experiencia en el mercado digital y su objetivo es ese junto con aprovechamiento de las tiendas físicas. Contrato con MSFT. Solo contando este punto, a mi ya me vale para esperar la declaración de futuro de la empresa. Se supone que el covid tambien era parte del problema de esta empresa. por favor, revisad graficas de empresas afectadas por covid y compararla con esta. Nada que ver.

Tiempo -> El que esta pillado con bastante, no va a salir y el que esta pillado con poco, tampoco. Los que van alargo tampoco, y esto genera que "alguien" tenga un problema y no solo es que crea que se estabilizara donde esta actualmente, sino que yo pienso que se estabilizara mas arriba. Evidentemente no cuento aquí a los que metieron dinero que no se podían permitir, esos buena lección aprendieron ya que nunca deberían haber entrado.

¿Ha acabado el tema GME?

Una de las cosas que mas me sorprende es lo poco que se habla de la temporalidad. Por lo visto en este hilo la bolsa la cosa es cuestión de unos dias, ver una noticia, meterse al carro, ver un subidon, bajarse o no del carro, ver un bajadon... 2 SEMANAS... ¿Y ya esta?. ¿Pasamos por alto un lateral bajista de casi 4 años en el que los HF acumularon toda la presion?. El supuesot heroe de los de reddit se metio en 2019. 
Vemos una gráfica y ya esta, en ese pico se fueron todas las esperanzas de la gente, ¿No?. No tiene sentido. 

Por mucho que los HF se hayan recuperado algo, si cambian la estrategia estan jodidos, y es algo que sabe todo el mundo. Y mientras holdear a algunos no les cuesta nada, hacer que baje o que se mantenga a estos precios, cuesta mucho a otros. No solo en dinero sino en coste de oportunidad que estan gastando recursos para no "petar" en lugar de obtener ingresos con ellos en otros lados. No creo que de ninguna manera vaya volver a $20, mas probable que vuelva a 3 digitos, y a poco que se anime los $400 quedaran cortos.

Solo hay que leer el hilo. Para los que no están dentro, el tema ha acabado y esta todo el pescado vendido. Se dan explicaciones muy bonitas basadas (o no) en datos tan certeros como los que pensamos que esto no ha acabado. Es evidente que el que esta fuera no tiene nada que ver aquí, pero aquí están. 

¿Y si hay que esperar meses? Pues nada, se espera. 
¿Y si al final se pierde? Es que perder forma parte de jugar. Por mas que se lean aquí consejos de gente que nos dice lo ma l que lo hacemos mientras ellos no juegan. En la bolsa se gana y se pierde, si se acierta, mas de lo primero que de lo segundo. 
¿Y si al final se gana? Entonces los que estemos dentro nos alegraremos y los que sten fuera les seguira dando igual. Ni una cosa ni la otra querrá decir en el fondo que unos tuvieran una razón mucho mayor que los otros, hay demasiadas cosas a tener en cuenta.


----------



## jorlau (11 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Yo, personalmente no tengo ninguna prisa. No tengo problema en esperar que la empresa haga una rueda de prensa o declaración en la que indiquen sus cambios, acuerdos y objetivos para el futuro. Cuando esto pase, probablemente la capacidad de espera para unos cuantos acabara.
> 
> Si alguien quiere pensar que los cortos que estaban puestos debajo de $20 (algunos mucho mas abajo) ya están todos solventados, me parece bien, pero yo no lo creo. Y si, como se dice es evidente que en la subida que hubo y en las posteriores bajadas si se han "reducido" problemas para los HF, pero básicamente estamos ahora en una gestión de tiempos.
> 
> ...


----------



## GOL (11 Feb 2021)

Con algun error de traduccion, pero lo pongo para que os rompais la cabeza. Solo para retards

*Un acertijo que explica la locura de la bolsa de las últimas semanas*
Carlos Montero - Martes, 09 de Febrero

Un acertijo: Cinco piratas (que solían ser administradores de fondos de cobertura antes de que renunciaran a su vida de pecado y asumieran una profesión honesta) atacan y abordan un barco. Mientras saquean el barco, descubren un cofre lleno de 100 monedas de oro idénticas e indivisibles. Antes de separarse, los piratas deben decidir cómo dividir el tesoro. Se comprometen con el siguiente esquema de propuesta: Los piratas se clasifican a sí mismos del 1 al 5, según la antigüedad ascendente. El pirata más joven, el #1, va primero. Propone una división del tesoro. La división podría ir de cualquier manera; no hay reglas aparte de la indivisibilidad de las monedas. (Podemos anotar su propuesta de la siguiente manera: [20 - 20 - 20 - 20 - 20], o [45 - 30 - 24 - 1 - 0], por ejemplo). 

Una vez que el Pirata # 1 envía su propuesta, todos los piratas votan. Si una mayoría, o al menos un empate, de los piratas vota a favor, los piratas dividen el tesoro de acuerdo con la propuesta y toman caminos separados. Alternativamente, si una clara mayoría vota en contra de la propuesta, el Pirata # 1 es arrojado por la borda a los tiburones, y el Pirata # 2 presenta una propuesta propia. Y si esa propuesta fracasa, pasa al pirata nº 3, y así sucesivamente. 

Recuerde que estos piratas solían administrar fondos de cobertura, por lo que todos son muy inteligentes y piensan con rigor en cada propuesta. Obviamente, a todos les importa más maximizar su propio tesoro que sus compañeros piratas. Pero también se rigen por el código pirata: si una propuesta pasa la votación, la respetarán. 

Eres el pirata más joven y puedes hacer la primera propuesta. ¿Cuánto tesoro puedes conseguir? 

A continuación, se ofrecen algunas sugerencias: 

Eres el primer pirata. Probablemente se sienta como si no tuviera apalancamiento. Después de todo, ¿por qué a los piratas [2-5] les interesa escuchar tu propuesta? ¿Por qué no deberían simplemente votarte por la borda sin importar qué, para que haya menos piratas con quienes compartir el tesoro? 

Por ejemplo, podrías proponer una división justa de [20 - 20 - 20 - 20 - 20]. Pero, ¿por qué los otros cuatro deberían optar por esto cuando, como mínimo, hay cinco monedas gratis para ellos si simplemente se deshacen de ti? 

De hecho, ¿por qué no debería ser cierto también para el pirata 2, si los piratas 3-5 tienen una clara mayoría entre los tres? 

Si eso es cierto, entonces estás totalmente de suerte como pirata 1. También puedes aceptar que no obtengas nada. 

Tienes que averiguar si hay alguna manera de poder aprovecharse de los otros piratas. ¿Cómo vas a hacer eso? 

Bueno, ¿de quién tienen más miedo los otros piratas? ¿Te tienen miedo? Si eres el pirata número 5, ¿de quién tienes miedo? ¿Y quién podría ser tu amigo? 

¿Y si eres Pirata # 4? ¿De quién tienes miedo y quién podría ser tu amigo? 

Bien, aquí está la respuesta: como Pirata # 1, el pirata más joven, puedes hacerte con 98 monedas de oro, de las 100 originales, si haces la propuesta correcta. ¿Cómo logras esto? 

La mayoría de las personas, cuando se acercan a este acertijo, comienzan  "Está bien, esta debe ser una historia de los pequeños piratas contra los grandes piratas". Y tratan de resolver: ¿cómo pueden los piratas pequeños y desfavorecidos al principio ganar influencia sobre los piratas grandes y veteranos al final, que tienen el poder de voto y pueden esperar por ti? No importa cuánto lo intente, nunca hará que esto funcione. Los grandes piratas vencerán a los pequeños piratas. 

Pero hay otra pregunta que puedes hacer, que es, ¿a quién temen los grandes piratas? No tienen miedo de los pequeños piratas. Tienen miedo de los otros grandes piratas. 

Imagina que solo hay dos piratas. (O, en otras palabras, el escenario en el que los piratas 1-3 han sido arrojados por la borda y solo quedan 4 y 5). ¿Qué sucede? Bueno, sabemos exactamente lo que pasará. El Pirata 4 leerá las reglas detenidamente y presentará su propuesta: [100 - 0]. Es una certeza que hará esto. Ninguna mayoría puede votar en su contra; tendrá todo el tesoro en la bolsa. 

¡Al pirata # 5 no le gusta este escenario! No le gusta ni un poco. No lo tiran por la borda, pero tampoco obtiene ningún tesoro. Entonces, cualquier cantidad de tesoro es mejor que esto. El pirata n. ° 5 debe asegurarse de que nunca llegue a los dos últimos piratas. ¿Y sabes quién ha pensado en esto? Pirata # 3. 

El pirata n. ° 3 comprende que el pirata n. ° 5 le tiene miedo al pirata n. ° 4. Si se reduce a tres piratas, Pirate # 3 tiene una influencia total sobre el pirata # 5, porque cualquier trato es mejor que ningún trato. (No tiene influencia sobre el pirata número 4, ¡pero eso no importa! Solo necesita un voto más). Entonces, ¿qué va a proponer el pirata 3? [99 - 0 - 1]. 

¿Sabes a quién no le gusta este escenario ahora? Al pirata # 4, que necesita evitar este resultado a toda costa. ¿Y sabes quién ha pensado en esto? El pirata número dos. El pirata # 2 entiende, oye, el pirata 4 hará cualquier cosa para evitar que este escenario se reduzca a solo 3 piratas. Entonces, si llega a la propuesta del pirata 2, sabemos lo que ofrecerá: [99 - 0 - 1 - 0]. El Pirata 4 no tendrá más remedio que aceptar una moneda de oro, porque es mejor que cero. 

¿Pero sabes a quién no le gusta este escenario? A los piratas 3 y 5, porque ahora no obtienen monedas. De alguna manera, los grandes piratas malos con la mayoría de votos al final lo han perdido todo. ¿Y sabes quién entiende esto, en este punto de nuestra historia? El Pirata número uno: tú. Puede hacer su oferta: [98 - 0 - 1 - 0 - 1]. Los piratas 3 y 5 no tienen más remedio que aceptar malhumoradamente una sola moneda de oro cada uno, porque la alternativa es nada. 

No importa cómo de pequeño te sientas al principio o cuántos piratas veteranos te persigan, no importa, porque todos se temen más entre sí que a ti. (¡Esta es una lección atemporal y muy generalizable!) 

Específicamente, en este caso, los piratas de números impares y los piratas de números pares se temen entre sí. Si los piratas pares ganan el control, los piratas impares terminan con cero monedas y viceversa. Así que el pirata con todo el poder es el primero. (Esto funciona para una gran cantidad de monedas y para cualquier número de piratas). 

Ahora, ¿por qué les digo esto, entusiastas de Gamestop? Porque si realmente quiere pegarse a Wall Street y a los fondos de cobertura reales, y hacer de este caos un proceso un poco más repetible, debe comprender por qué los Redditors realmente tienen algo de poder. No es porque se puede crear una banda de pequeños piratas con influencia real sobre los grandes piratas. Absolutamente no. 

Pero recuerde, los grandes fondos de cobertura están tomando los lados opuestos de las operaciones entre sí. Son como los piratas veteranos. Realmente no están pensando en ti; están pensando el uno en el otro. Este no es un escenario de “tú contra ellos”, es un escenario de ellos contra ellos. De verdad, siempre lo fue; es por eso que un apretón corto funciona en primer lugar. Hay toda esta energía reprimida y agresión financiera ya cargada en el comercio; si puedes empujarlo en la dirección correcta, es posible que de repente te apoye mucho dinero. Especialmente ahora que esta es una historia que todos conocen y siguen. 

Fuente: Alex Danco La Carta de la Bolsa - Un acertijo que explica la locura de la bolsa de las últimas semanas


----------



## OYeah (11 Feb 2021)

Mare meua como estáis perdiendo la chaveta...

En esto, como en muchas otras cosas, estoy convencido que el peor error es acercarse demasiado, porque no se ve el bosque, sino árboles individuales. Estáis ya dentro del bosque y me temo que perdidos. Ahora ya os la teneís que jugar con Mijail Tal, un experto en estas cosas, llevarse al contrario al bosque.

Y ahí tran tran.

Nenes, todos los short squeeze habidos y por haber tienen el mismo comportamiento que el que ha tenido GME, y nadie de los traders de los que yo me fio ha dicho lo contrario.

¿Traders de los que me fio? Los que ya no necesitan tradear, tienen pasta por un tubo y no se dedican a ello, opinan desde fuera del tinglado. Y apuestan su honorabilidad, van de honorables, en ayudar a la gente común.

Si Nassim Taleb o El Lobo de Wall Street la cagaran diciendo algo que no pasara, su credibilidad, que es de lo que viven, y va a ser un activo importantísimo en este siglo, quedaria en entredicho.

Es gente que hace cash de su moral, de su ética. Y ambos han dicho que nada nuevo y salirse en cuanto podaís que esto ya está hecho, un short squeeze de libro, solo que desde Reddit.

Los short squeeze así, como el famoso de VW, no vuelven a tener otro short squeeze a las pocas semanas ni meses. Se corrige esa "ineficiencia", como dice el Lobo, en el menor tiempo posible y adelante. Y el que quiera recoger el último dólar es el que se va a quedar pillado.


En fin, para qué insistir.



El gran, el enorme Mijail Tal:

*"Tienes que llevar a tu oponente a una selva frondosa y oscura, donde 2+2=5 y en la que la senda para salir sólo sea lo bastante amplia para uno".*


----------



## chocolate (11 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*50,64*-0,56 (-1,09 %)


----------



## Labibi (11 Feb 2021)

Hoy apuesto por lo mismo que llevamos viendo estos últimos días. Subida ligera al comenzar y bajada el resto del día. Terminará sobre los 50, quizás hoy nos sorprendan con rebajas y baje hasta los $45.


----------



## OYeah (11 Feb 2021)




----------



## OYeah (11 Feb 2021)

Lo bueno de la Economia es que lo abarca todo, todas las ciencias sociales, psicología, sociología, política, ecología, física (esos catalizadores!), incluso filosofia (¿son éticos los cortos desnudos?).

Por eso yo abro el debate a este CABRÓN, este bucanero, que hacia arte con sus sacrificios. Porque un sacrificio es lo que estáis haciendo, y una partida de ajedrez lo que habeis vivido: peones del mundo, os presento a Tal con su divina mujer:







Al final hasta deporte estáis haciendo.


----------



## OYeah (11 Feb 2021)

Qué grandes sois, retrasados. Cómo habeis sido capaces de enlazar la Bolsa con el ajedrez:


----------



## Red Star (11 Feb 2021)

No estamos muertos, estamos de parranda. Relájate y disfruta del espectáculo. Cada día que pasa sin cubrir los cortos esos HIJOS DE PVTA pierden una cantidad de dinero abismal.


----------



## OYeah (11 Feb 2021)

Jajaja!!! Pareces nuevo en la vida.

Estaba claro que pasaria esto. La gracieta del hold tiene su momento, ya pasó.

Como acabo de hablar con un forero, la única buena razón para entrar y mantener era para joder, no para estar ahora viendo si sube un dólar o baja dos.

Deberiaís aprender de lo hecho, de como se le ha jodido o se le puede joder a una empresa si os organizaís por las redes.

Con un leve SACRIFICIO se puede conseguir hacer pupa. Yo más claro no lo puedo decir.


----------



## Gurney (11 Feb 2021)




----------



## Red Star (11 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kluster (11 Feb 2021)

Yo no la pondría a menos de 70-80. Ahora mismo está en soporte de casi 50 y de ahí no baja.


----------



## bambum (11 Feb 2021)

Estoy tan HOLD que ni he mirado la cotización. 
Que ha pasao?


----------



## jorlau (11 Feb 2021)

bambum dijo:


> Estoy tan HOLD que ni he mirado la cotización.
> Que ha pasao?



Nada, subidilla al principio y luego estable entre 48-50.

Poco volumen, los retards no venden y van pillando algunas mas.

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (11 Feb 2021)

Palantir también va en caida libre


----------



## Red Star (11 Feb 2021)

¿Orden de venta?

Volkswagen llegó a 1000$. Yo creo que 1000$ está bien.


----------



## GOL (11 Feb 2021)

Aquí uno con esperanza matemática. Yo no entiendo un pimiento y creo que está de subidón. Que os parece?


----------



## jorlau (11 Feb 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Aquí uno con esperanza matemática. Yo no entiendo un pimiento y creo que está de subidón. Que os parece?




Yo no sé ni lo que dice, pero si es tan largo y con tantos números tiene que ser bueno.


HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (11 Feb 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Aquí uno con esperanza matemática. Yo no entiendo un pimiento y creo que está de subidón. Que os parece?



Wishful thinking. Tiene un dato (el 11% de los usuarios de eToro tienen GME), y de ahí extrapola que en RH el porcentaje será mayor (razonable, pero no lo sabe) y que todos los usuarios del mundo mundial también tienen un 11% (más que dudoso).

Después se saca del culo que todos esos usuarios tienen 5 acciones de medias, y encima dice que es un cálculo conservador. Pues mira, no es descabellado, pero tampoco es descabellado pensar que si te sacas números del culo te puedes equivocar. A él parece que ni siquiera se le ha ocurrido así que su opinión no merece mucho tiempo.


----------



## xzess (11 Feb 2021)

Un consejillo a todos, meted si podéis esos tochopost en un spoiler, porque se hace un pelin engorroso leer el foro jeje, sobretodo en teléfono.


----------



## Tars (11 Feb 2021)

Yo compré una a 100$, y aunque habiendo hecho DCA ya podría estar en positivo (a toro pasado todos somos Manolete), la voy a dejar ahí por una simple razón: para darme la lección de no volver a meterme en mierdas especulativas como éstas.

Estuve a punto de meterme cuando estaba a 300$ y menos mal que no lo hice.

En fin, la acción se va a quedar ahí de momento mientras no baje de 30$, que es lo que me cobran por operación (15$ por comprar y 15$ por vender).

Saludos y HODL.


----------



## chocolate (11 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Yo no sé ni lo que dice, pero si es tan largo y con tantos números tiene que ser bueno.
> HOLD



Muy bueno el comentario, yo he hecho lo mísmo! Mis dies.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (12 Feb 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Aquí uno con esperanza matemática. Yo no entiendo un pimiento y creo que está de subidón. Que os parece?



El articulo indica que en eToro haya un 11% de usuarios con acciones de GME, pone de media ( porque quiere el para el calculo) 5 acciones y saca el calculo de acciones por cada brocker/mediador y extrapola a unos cuantos del resto. Intenta calcular aproximadamente el numero de acciones entre los minoristas.

La extrapolacion que hace entre eToro y RHood, parece al menos logica, quiza incluso la de Degiro, pero aplicarla a Fidelity... ahi me parece que se le va un poco, mas que nada porque el perfil tipo de Fidelity asi como su numero de usuarios hace que el resultado se desvirtue un poco. Pero claro, no esta teniendo en cuenta el resto del mundo, asi que igual no es tan descabellado los numeros en general.

Hace los calculos para que cada usuario tenga una media de 5 acciones y eso me parece realmente bajo. Estoy convencido de que si aqui se hiciera un listado de foreros con acciones y cantidad de ellas, saldria una media superior. Pero, seria otro dato individual no valido por si mismo. En esas estamos, probablemente nadie pueda ver la imagen completa de la situación y solo podemos ir "intuyendo" con teorías lógicas.


----------



## Faldo (12 Feb 2021)

Pegunta muy gilipollesca, pero yo nunca he tocado ningún producto con apalancamiento.

En el ejemplo que puse paginas atrás, había uno de Reddit que compro (o el derecho a comprar) por 1200$ 20 paquetes de opciones con 100 acciones cada paquete. Luego lo vendió en lo alto de la hola ganando casi 1millon de $. Ok enhorabuena. Pero mi pregunta es, ¿Cuánto puedes llegar a perder?. Si en vez de de subir la acción baja un 30% y quieres vender porque se te cumple el plazo? Tienes que abonar ese 30% del precio total de las 20000 acciones?


----------



## [IΞI] (12 Feb 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Pegunta muy gilipollesca, pero yo nunca he tocado ningún producto con apalancamiento.
> 
> En el ejemplo que puse paginas atrás, había uno de Reddit que compro (o el derecho a comprar) por 1200$ 20 paquetes de opciones con 100 acciones cada paquete. Luego lo vendió en lo alto de la hola ganando casi 1millon de $. Ok enhorabuena. Pero mi pregunta es, ¿Cuánto puedes llegar a perder?. Si en vez de de subir la acción baja un 30% y quieres vender porque se te cumple el plazo? Tienes que abonar ese 30% del precio total de las 20000 acciones?



Si el precio baja por debajo de la opción no se ejecuta y pierdes los 1200$

De todos modos allí se pueden liquidar en cualquier momento (a ese usuario se las liquidó RobinDaHood), aquí no, solo a vencimiento


----------



## Faldo (12 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Si el precio baja por debajo de la opción no se ejecuta y pierdes los 1200$
> 
> De todos modos allí se pueden liquidar en cualquier momento (a ese usuario se las liquidó RobinDaHood), aquí no, solo a vencimiento



Entendido gracias. Entiendo que a poco que baje la acción, esos 1200$ vuelan. Ya que estamos otra pregunta. Que diferencia hay entre una option y un CFD?


----------



## jorlau (12 Feb 2021)

Ayer el cierre otra vez en 50, parece que quieren matarnos de aburrimiento.

HOLD


----------



## jorlau (12 Feb 2021)

Lo de poco volumen no se como se puede interpretar ¿?


Yo no entiendo soy muy retard.

HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Feb 2021)

Hace unos días leí a alguien gordo (juraría que fue michaeljburry, pero como va borrando sus tuits, no estoy seguro) que para que haya un short squeeze la cantidad de cortos tendría que ser al menos 5 veces el volumen medio diario. Se quedaría fuera. Había más condiciones pero ya no las recuerdo.


----------



## [IΞI] (12 Feb 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Entendido gracias. Entiendo que a poco que baje la acción, esos 1200$ vuelan. Ya que estamos otra pregunta. Que diferencia hay entre una option y un CFD?



Creo que los CFDs no tienen un plazo definido, pero yo soy de los que están aquí para aprender...

esa es una pregunta para @Nico


----------



## Bafumat (12 Feb 2021)

Se os ha pasado el carro de la marihuana, SNDL si que ha hecho un to the moon, ayer ya hablaban mucho en reddit asi que ya emoezo a bajar y hoy seguro que baja al suelo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (12 Feb 2021)

Que hay para hoy burbujeros?


----------



## chocolate (12 Feb 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Que hay para hoy burbujeros?



Hold y LoLes, as usual


----------



## Bafumat (12 Feb 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Que hay para hoy burbujeros?



Hoy es viernes y el lunes la bolsa en usa no abre, preveo mucho rojo


----------



## Nico (12 Feb 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Entendido gracias. Entiendo que a poco que baje la acción, esos 1200$ vuelan. Ya que estamos otra pregunta. *Que diferencia hay entre una option y un CFD?*





[IΞI] dijo:


> Creo que los CFDs no tienen un plazo definido, pero yo soy de los que están aquí para aprender...
> 
> esa es una pregunta para @Nico



De un modo sencillo:

Una opción (o contrato de opción) es un contrato entre dos partes que acuerdan una compraventa de acciones, para una fecha determinada (hasta en el caso de USA), a cambio de un precio y sujeto a una condición.

En el ejemplo que habías puesto Faldo, si mal no recuerdo, el que tomaba la opción había tomado *20 contratos* (cada contrato son 100 acciones) pagando *50 centavos por acción* por el derecho de comprar las acciones *a $ 40* y con fecha límite el *1ro de Abril* (puede que algún dato esté mal, lo digo de memoria).

Si para el 1ro de Abril la acción valía $ 40 o más, el comprador debía pagar $ 40 y recibir las acciones.
Si las acciones valían MENOS, podía optar por no ejecutarlo y el "vendedor" se quedaba con las acciones más el dinero que pagó el comprador por la opción (unos $ 1200).

Como el precio subió por encima de $ 40, el comprador optó por ejecutarlo, pagó $ 40 por acción y las vendió en el mercado *por un valor mucho mayor ganando la diferencia*.

En EE.UU. el contrato se puede ejecutar en cualquier momento *previo a su fecha de vencimiento siempre que se cumpla la condición*, en Europa sólo se liquidan al llegar la fecha pactada. (Nota = También hay opciones de FECHA FIJA en EE.UU.)

===

Un CDF es un instrumento sintético. Se denomina "sintético" porque refleja el valor de un subyacente *SIN DISPONER DEL MISMO*.

Significa "_Contrato por Diferencia_" porque, quien lo emite, sólo abonará (o cobrará) *la diferencia entre el valor original del contrato y el precio del subyacente a la fecha de la liquidación.*

Explicar el instrumento es relativamente sencillo... explicar COMO Y POR QUE se usa a nivel financiero, es bastante más complicado.

El emisor de un CDF (generalmente un Banco, Fondo o entidad con mucha espalda detrás porque hay que dar fuertes garantías a la SEC para obtener la aprobación para emitirlo) establece un instrumento con ciertas condiciones:

- Precio Inicial
- Vinculación con el Subyacente
- Comisiones
- Modos de Salida

Esto puede variar de un CDF a otro porque se usan para diferentes cosas (seguir el precio de un subyacente como el oro o el bitcoin, seguir un Indice, seguir un paquete de acciones diversas, jugar al alza o usarse para cortos).

Un ejemplo -inventado- para simplificar su explicación:

Soy un operador que sigue las acciones del sector automovilístico (GM, Ford, Tesla, etc.) y creo un CDF que refleja un 40% de Tesla, un 30% de GM y un 30% de Ford. Emito 1 millón de contratos.

Ahora un inversor que quiere invertir en el sector automovilístico, sin necesidad de poseer las acciones (no le interesan las acciones sino la cotización), en vez de comprar Tesla, GM y Ford y estar atento a sus cotizaciones, toma este CDF y sabe que refleja el precio de las mismas.

Por su parte el emisor, al recibir el dinero, puede invertir en esas empresas siguiendo diferentes estrategias.

Como el dinero que se pone en el CDF no impacta directamente en el mercado, es un modo de "seguir" las cotizaciones *SIN INFLUIR EN EL MERCADO* (no estoy comprando 1000 millones en Ford, sino el CDF)

Mañana el precio de mi CDF ha subido (porque el precio de los subyacentes lo hizo)... lo puedo vender a un comprador como si fuera una acción... pero no es una acción, su compra o su venta no va a influir en el subyacente (haciéndolo subir o bajar) como si ocurriría si vendiera las acciones.

Es como "apostar" por el número que saldrá en la ruleta de un casino SIN APOSTAR EN LA MESA, sino "fuera" de ella.

Lo interesante de un CDF (cuando se usa bien) es que puede reflejar el riesgo combinado de todo un sector simplificando al inversor el seguimiento.

Suponte un CDF que refleje la PLATA pero lo haga del siguiente modo:

- 30% con el precio de la PLATA en el mercado COMEX
- 40% de acciones de una empresa minera de plata
- 20% de acciones de otra empresa minera de plata
- 10% de una compañía que purifica plata y la vende bullion en el mercado.

Como puedes ver, ese CDF tiene un riesgo distribuido entre el subyacente (plata), operadores mineros y procesadores del mineral.

El contrato inicial salió a $ 100 y, según estas acciones suban o bajen en el mercado, irá subiendo o bajando de precio.

Generalmente reflejan el valor del DIA ANTERIOR (para tener el cierre de todos los subyacentes) por lo que puede ocurrir que a veces, no refleja exactamente el valor del mercado y aumenta su demanda o venta... lo que hace que el CDF también tenga una cotización "propia" y diferente a la suma algebraica pura de los subyacentes que refleja.

A su vez, el que emite el subyacente, ha cobrado el dinero y puede operar en los mercados cubriendo las posiciones o haciendo sus propias estrategias (que no siempre reflejan el total de los porcentajes expresados porque puede tener más "plata" que "mineras" en un momento dado).

===

Sintetizando:

- El contrato de opciones opera SOBRE LA ACCION directamente.
- El CDF "refleja" el valor de las acciones o subyacentes (que no siempre son acciones) y sólo cancela las DIFERENCIAS en el precio, sin entregar el subyacente mismo.


----------



## jorlau (12 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Hoy es viernes y el lunes la bolsa en usa no abre, preveo mucho rojo



Buen día para comprar alguna más

HOLD


----------



## [IΞI] (12 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Hoy es viernes y el lunes la bolsa en usa no abre, preveo mucho rojo



También nos dijiste que esta era la semana de Palantir y ha bajado más de un 10%


----------



## Bafumat (12 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> También nos dijiste que esta era la semana de Palantir y ha bajado más de un 10%



¿Si supiese ver con antelación lo que pasará en la bolsa crees que estaria aquí perdiendo el tiempo en un foro?


----------



## [IΞI] (12 Feb 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> ¿Si supiese ver con antelación lo que pasará en la bolsa crees que estaria aquí perdiendo el tiempo en un foro?



Por creer creo que estarías tirando billetes a lumiz en party con alita de mosca, pero igual sí que te aburres un poco xD


----------



## jorlau (12 Feb 2021)

Un compañero nuestro en la Junta de accionistas (un tal Vanguard ) , ha puesto esto







"MANTEN EL RUMBO"


HOLD


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Feb 2021)

A 52,90$....muy lejos de los 30$ que tengo yo previsto para comprar.....


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Feb 2021)

*GameStop Corp (GME)*

_*52,30 +1,20 *_*+2,35%*

17:56:21 - Real-time Cboe. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )

Volumen: 6.912.613
Compra/Venta: 52,21 / 52,24
Rango día: 48,10 - 54,00


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Feb 2021)

GameStop
NYSE: GME
54,55 USD +3,45 (6,75 %)
12 feb 12:42 p. m. GMT-5 ·


----------



## jorlau (12 Feb 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> GameStop
> NYSE: GME
> 54,55 USD +3,45 (6,75 %)
> 12 feb 12:42 p. m. GMT-5 ·



Todavía estas a tiempo, pilla una


HOLD


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Todavía estas a tiempo, pilla una
> 
> 
> HOLD



Yo entro a 30$....


----------



## jorlau (12 Feb 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Yo entro a 30$....



Tu sabes, pero estos días parece que no se mueve de 50 $.

Si piensas que en vez de una acción es un billete a la luna, no parece tan caro. El cohete está calentando motores.

HOLD


----------



## electrón (12 Feb 2021)

Gente, os sigo leyendo, yo aquí con mi accioncita comprada a unos 240 USD, por si suena la flauta de joder al fondo. Si no suena, pues nada HOLD forever y espero que sirva para que GameStop cambie/renueve su modelo de negocio.

*HOOOOOOOOOLD*


----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Un compañero nuestro en la Junta de accionistas (un tal Vanguard ) , ha puesto esto
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 571099
> ...





Es su slogan. Supongo que habrán vendido en 200 o 300.


----------



## jorlau (12 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Es su slogan. Supongo que habrán vendido en 200 o 300.




Gracias, no sabía que ese era su slogan.

Pero esta gente no son especuladores, son mas de buy and hold, y su negocio son los Fondos de inversion y Etf que por cierto son los que tienen las comisiones mas bajas. Pero bueno, a nadie le amarga un dulce.



SecurityGME / GameStop Corp.InstitutionVanguard Group IncLatest Disclosed Ownership5,162,095 sharesOwnership7.40%RelatedJK3667736 / GameStop Corp. - 6.75% 2021-03-15
36467WAC3 / GAMESTOP CORP 144A 10.000000% 03/15/2023 - 10.0% 2023-03-15
36467WAB5 / Gamestop Corp Bond
*Vanguard Group Inc ownership in GME / GameStop Corp.*

2021-02-10 - Vanguard Group Inc has filed an SC 13G/A form with the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) disclosing ownership of 5,162,095 shares of GameStop Corp. (US:GME). This represents 7.4 percent ownership of the company. In their previous filing dated 2020-07-10, Vanguard Group Inc had reported owning 5,419,336 shares, indicating a decrease of -4.75 percent.


Other investors with positions similar to Vanguard Group Inc include Fmr Llc, and BlackRock Inc..




A 10.02.21 tienen 5.162.095 acciones ( como yo más o menos) que representa el 7,40% del accionariado de GME ( o sea compañeros de Junta).

Desde el 10.07.20 a 10.02.21 han vendido 257.421 acciones que representa un 4,75% de las que poseían, o sea tampoco son tantas.

Pero quien sabe.



HOLD


----------



## OYeah (12 Feb 2021)

economan dijo:


> Si Guapa Guapa y profesional¡¡¡
> Hoy tenemos por si os interesa a Ismael Beiro el primer ganar de GH, que ahora es TRader... Y muchas más cosas en el programa de hoy. MIami aceptará bitcoin y se podrán pagar impuestos con la cripto




La tipa es una petarda que le corta en los mejores momentos, cuando Ismael está contando como Musk especula intradia con Bitcoin, cómo quien tiene información sobre los terremotos en Chile entra enseguida, etc...

Una lástima porque el Ismael parece buen tipo y se lo curró para poder hacer la entrevista, y por culpa de la petarda se quedó en muy poco para lo que puede contar el tipo.

Como os dije, no es tan difícil, es cuestión de estar ahi dentro pendiente las 24 horas. Si te llega rápida la noticia de algo en Chile, dentro. Y como eso deben haber cientos más.

La dificultad viene cuando quieres dedicarte profesionalmente a ello y necesitas ganar 5mil pavos al mes libres de impuestos. Pero si no eres avaricioso y te limitas a entrar con la dócena de órdenes que sabes que funcionan, te puedes sacar un sobresueldo guapo.

El problema para los que trabajamos: como Nassim Taleb cuenta, en este negocio una vuelta del taxi de más a la hora de llegar al trabajo puede ser la diferencia entre ganar o perder muchos millones. Hay que estar con los ojos en la pantalla. Si ocurre un terremoto en Chile y estás currando, la noticia te va a llegar tarde, justo cuando ya es momento de salir.


----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> A 10.02.21 tienen 5.162.095 acciones ( como yo más o menos) que representa el 7,40% del accionariado de GME ( o sea compañeros de Junta).



Interesante. Vi esa página antes pero hay mucha info y la interpreté mal, pensaba que eran datos de noviembre.
Parece que tienes razón. El mensaje es muy oportuno, desde luego. No sé si será casualidad.


----------



## xzess (12 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Gracias, no sabía que ese era su slogan.
> 
> Pero esta gente no son especuladores, son mas de buy and hold, y su negocio son los Fondos de inversion y Etf que por cierto son los que tienen las comisiones mas bajas. Pero bueno, a nadie le amarga un dulce.
> 
> ...



Vanguard ha pillado el día esta semana 7,7 millones de acciones de AMC así que supongo que estamos de su lado. Un fondo a largo no se debería meter en esos berenjenales, esos tienen información, analistas, y ordenadores, que ni por asomo tenemos. Para mi es el único dato que me da esperanza, en la gran pelea. 
The big fight.


----------



## jorlau (12 Feb 2021)

El algoritmo no descansa, dolar a dólar hasta la luna.

HOLD


----------



## Pincho55 (12 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 571412
> 
> 
> El algoritmo no falla, dolar a dólar hasta la luna.
> ...



no entiendo ni papa de bolsa pero ¿ Melvin no a comprado ya ? Ahora que esta a 54% pueden hacerlo sin arruniarse ¿no?


----------



## anonimocobarde (13 Feb 2021)

Pincho55 dijo:


> no entiendo ni papa de bolsa pero ¿ Melvin no a comprado ya ? Ahora que esta a 54% pueden hacerlo sin arruniarse ¿no?



Nadie lo sabe, pero siguen siendo más de 1000 millones de dólares. Igual tienen esperanza de que siga bajando y cerrar más barato.

Por cierto, hoy ha estado paradísimo:




No debe quedar mucho paper hands...


----------



## jorlau (13 Feb 2021)

Pincho55 dijo:


> no entiendo ni papa de bolsa pero ¿ Melvin no a comprado ya ? Ahora que esta a 54% pueden hacerlo sin arruniarse ¿no?



Yo tampoco entiendo ni papa.Lo único cierto es que hay mucha desinformación y manipulación.Porque?

Ni idea, yo me lo tomo con sentido del humor y mientras aprendo y me entretengo.


HOLD


----------



## OYeah (13 Feb 2021)

Al final se ha quedado clavada en los 50 dólares, lo que yo dije.

Deberia dedicarme a esto. Tengo lo más importante, perspectiva.

¿Me prestáis pasta?


----------



## jorlau (13 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Al final se ha quedado clavada en los 50 dólares, lo que yo dije.
> 
> Deberia dedicarme a esto. Tengo lo más importante, perspectiva.
> 
> ¿Me prestáis pasta?



Un poquito más, pero da igual






HOLD


----------



## OYeah (13 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Un poquito más, pero da igual
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 571686
> 
> ...




Jajajjaj!!! ¿Pero en serio te importan los céntimillos? ¿Un par de dólares arriba o abajo?

Os habeis tomado esto demasiado en serio. Cosas del aburrimiento.

Si tanto te preocupa, aprendiz de broker, te digo que todavia bajará algo más. Saca corriendo los millones que tienes ahi que el precio de esa acción estará en menos de 50 posiblemente. 

Eso si, buen pellizco se han llevado.

De Robin Hood y demás no comentaís nada. En el fondo los que saben hacen bien en estafaros.


----------



## jorlau (13 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Jajajjaj!!! ¿Pero en serio te importan los céntimillos? ¿Un par de dólares arriba o abajo?
> 
> Os habeis tomado esto demasiado en serio. Cosas del aburrimiento.
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja.Por eso te digo que da igual, hasta 0 todavía hay margen.

Gracias por lo de "aprendiz" yo solo soy un retard, por eso solo he puesto el dinero que puedo permitirme perder y sobre todo que no me importa perderlo.

Mis millones los tengo entre BTC , oro y plata.


HOLD


----------



## OYeah (13 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Jajajajaja.Por eso te digo que da igual, hasta 0 todavía hay margen.
> 
> Gracias por lo de "aprendiz" yo solo soy un retard, por eso solo he puesto el dinero que puedo permitirme perder y sobre todo que no me importa perderlo.
> 
> ...




Perdona. Es que a mi el chiste del hold ya me huele.

Ha estado bien pero no parece que se vaya a sacar partido alguno de esto. Os habéis quedado en la anécdota, en el meme.


----------



## jorlau (13 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Perdona. Es que a mi el chiste del hold ya me huele.
> 
> Ha estado bien pero no parece que se vaya a sacar partido alguno de esto. Os habéis quedado en la anécdota, en el meme.



No hay nada que perdonar, para eso estamos aquí, para intercambiar opiniones dentro del respeto y el sentido del humor.

Yo estoy en el HOLD por JODL, y para un pringao como yo tocarle los cojoncillos a algún poderoso, es un privilegio y encima es entretenido.

Luego cada uno estará por lo que quiera estar y todas las razones son respetables.


HOLD


----------



## Red Star (13 Feb 2021)




----------



## Knabenschiessen (13 Feb 2021)




----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (13 Feb 2021)

De 50$ parece que no baja. Sigue haciendo pupa a Melvin Capital sin duda.

*HOLD AND LOL!*


----------



## GOL (14 Feb 2021)




----------



## jorlau (14 Feb 2021)

HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (15 Feb 2021)

Pregunta... Y si el verdadero big sqeeze nos estamos confundiendo donde está ocurriendo, y está ocurriendo en tesla?

De 40 a 880 + split x 5.......cortos with de ass in fire


----------



## anonimocobarde (15 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pregunta... Y si el verdadero big sqeeze nos estamos confundiendo donde está ocurriendo, y está ocurriendo en tesla?
> 
> De 40 a 880 + split x 5.......cortos with de ass in fire



Michael Burry escribió hace poco que lo que viene es más bien lo contrario. Ya ha borrado el tuit pero sigue con el tema




Dejo también este post de reddit de 2019 según el cuál Burry ya predecía el short squeeze de GME.



>


----------



## Don Meliton (15 Feb 2021)

Estamos traicionando nuestro credo con alusiones a la rentabilidad. 

PERDER, PERDER y SEGUIR PERDIENDO.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (15 Feb 2021)

Para los que no estéis familiarizados con los _bank holidays_ en EE.UU.



*2021 Federal Reserve Bank & American National Bank Holiday Schedule

New Year’s Day* Friday, January 1
*Martin Luther King Jr. Day* Monday, January 18
*President’s Day* Monday, February 15
*Memorial Day* Monday, May 31
*Independence Day* Monday, July 5 (Observed)
*Labor Day* Monday, September 6
*Columbus Day** Monday October 11
*Federal Reserve Bank is closed, but American National Bank is open
*Veterans Day* Thursday, November 11
*Thanksgiving Day* Thursday, November 25
*Christmas Day* Saturday, December 25


----------



## jorlau (15 Feb 2021)

En estos tiempos que corren pidiéndole a un periodista que investigue, lo harán ??



*My letter to the editors at WSJ re 2/15 Headline Story "GameStop Investors Who Bet Big—and Lost Big". You can write one too.*






GME 
I emailed this letter to the editors of the WSJ this morning @ wsj.ltrs@wsj.com with the subject line "RE: GameStop Investors Who Bet Big—and Lost Big". Please use this, add data and links in the comments which I will add to the body copy, and write new passages to further expound upon the issues. Also check out my other posts here and here for reaching out to legislators and media re: short selling in the marketplace. My email is below:
Hello,
I’d like to comment on the recent story titled 'GameStop Investors Who Bet Big—and Lost Big' that you published Feb 15th. In particular, I’d like to encourage your editors and journalists to follow up on this story by pulling the thread on the price action in GME in the past two weeks to see where it goes.
The fact of the matter is that regardless of the current price of GME, there is a reason that the price reached over $500 on 1/28 and certain brokers were required to shut down buying of the security. That is the fact that GME was and remains a nakedly shorted security capable of inflicting billions of dollars of losses on the parties that allowed illegal short positions to be taken out. Naked shorting is the illegal practice of short selling shares that have not been affirmatively determined to exist. Ordinarily, traders must borrow a stock, or determine that it can be borrowed, before they sell it short. So naked shorting refers to short pressure on a stock that may be larger than the tradable shares in the market. Despite being made illegal after the 2008–09 financial crisis, naked shorting continues to happen because of loopholes in rules and discrepancies between paper and electronic trading systems and is facilitated in a large part by the Depository Trust & Clearing Corporation which is currently engaged in several lawsuits regarding the practice. 
The DTCC is the clearing house that required Robinhood to post $3 Billion collateral the morning of 1/28 thereby forcing the removal of the security from the platform. By examining the role of the DTCC in choosing to make certain margin calls but not others (such as on the hedge funds Point72 Asset Management or Melvin Capital), you may uncover some interesting actions and relationships between the actors that stand to lose substantial amounts of money from the discovery of naked short positions. Between the clearing houses and market makers such as Citadel Securities, there is a clear and coordinated effort to contain the monetary and legal damage from the largest potential short squeeze in history. The data on short interest clearly points to this story still being a developing one, with 78% open short interest, a host of ‘failure to delivers’ reported to the SEC, as well as institutional and retail ownership numbers that put the real short interest numbers closer to 150%+.
Digging deeper on the illegal naked shorting of securities is a chance for the Journal to blow the lid off one of the largest ongoing scandals since the MBS crises in 2007. Your piece 'GameStop Investors Who Bet Big—and Lost Big’ is looking through the ashes of a still burning forest fire in the marketplace and saying, “There was a fire here.” You need to go back as journalists and put the pieces together to ask “Why was there a fire here?” You may find some uncomfortable truths about the health and stability of a market that allows rampant naked shorting.
Thanks for your time.
Sincerely,
A Concerned Reader


Traducido por google:


Mi carta a los editores de WSJ sobre el 2/15 Headline Story "Los inversores de GameStop que apuestan en grande y perdieron en grande". También puedes escribir uno. GME Envié por correo electrónico esta carta a los editores del WSJ esta mañana @ wsj.ltrs@wsj.com con el asunto "RE: Los inversores de GameStop que apuestan en grande y perdieron en grande". Utilice esto, agregue datos y enlaces en los comentarios que agregaré al cuerpo del texto y escriba nuevos pasajes para exponer más los temas. Consulte también mis otras publicaciones aquí y aquí para llegar a legisladores y medios de comunicación sobre las ventas en corto en el mercado. Mi correo electrónico está abajo: Hola, Me gustaría comentar sobre la historia reciente titulada 'Los inversores de GameStop que apuestan en grande y perdieron en grande' que publicó el 15 de febrero. En particular, me gustaría alentar a sus editores y periodistas a que hagan un seguimiento de esta historia tirando del hilo sobre la acción del precio en GME en las últimas dos semanas para ver a dónde va. El hecho es que, independientemente del precio actual de GME, hay una razón por la que el precio superó los $ 500 el 28 de enero y se requirió que ciertos corredores cerraran la compra del valor. Ese es el hecho de que GME fue y sigue siendo un valor claramente corto capaz de infligir miles de millones de dólares en pérdidas a las partes que permitieron eliminar posiciones cortas ilegales. El descubierto al descubierto es la práctica ilegal de vender en corto acciones cuya existencia no se ha determinado afirmativamente. Por lo general, los comerciantes deben tomar prestada una acción, o determinar si puede tomarla prestada, antes de venderla en descubierto. Por lo tanto, el cortocircuito desnudo se refiere a la presión corta sobre una acción que puede ser más grande que las acciones negociables en el mercado. A pesar de haber sido declarada ilegal después de la crisis financiera de 2008-2009, la posición en corto al descubierto continúa ocurriendo debido a lagunas en las reglas y discrepancias entre los sistemas de comercio electrónico y en papel y es facilitada en gran parte por Depository Trust & Clearing Corporation, que actualmente participa en varios juicios relacionados con la práctica. El DTCC es la cámara de compensación que requirió que Robinhood publicara una garantía de $ 3 mil millones la mañana del 1/28, lo que obligó a eliminar la seguridad de la plataforma. Al examinar el papel del DTCC al elegir hacer ciertas llamadas de margen pero no otras (como en los fondos de cobertura Point72 Asset Management o Melvin Capital), puede descubrir algunas acciones y relaciones interesantes entre los actores que pueden perder cantidades sustanciales de dinero del descubrimiento de posiciones cortas desnudas. Entre las cámaras de compensación y los creadores de mercado como Citadel Securities, existe un esfuerzo claro y coordinado para contener el daño monetario y legal de la mayor contracción potencial de corto plazo de la historia. Los datos sobre el interés corto apuntan claramente a que esta historia aún está en desarrollo, con un 78% de interés corto abierto, una serie de 'fallas en la entrega' informadas a la SEC, así como números de propiedad institucional y minorista que ponen el interés corto real. números más cercanos al 150% +. Profundizar más en el cortocircuito ilegal desnudo de valores es una oportunidad para que el Journal revele uno de los escándalos en curso más grandes desde la crisis de MBS en 2007. Su artículo 'GameStop Investors Who Bet Big - and Lost Big' está revisando el cenizas de un incendio forestal aún ardiendo en el mercado y diciendo: "Aquí hubo un incendio". Debes volver como periodistas y unir las piezas para preguntar "¿Por qué hubo un incendio aquí?" Puede encontrar algunas verdades incómodas sobre la salud y la estabilidad de un mercado que permite un descubierto desenfrenado en corto. Gracias por tu tiempo. Atentamente, Un lector preocupado



HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (16 Feb 2021)

Hoy sera un buen día.


----------



## jorlau (16 Feb 2021)

Los retard de reddit a pesar de las trabas que les ponen, han descubierto como los HF se deshicieron o más bien ocultaron los cortos a través de ETFs, principalmente uno que se llama XRT


Posted by
u/jeepers_sheepers

13 hours ago



*XRT is being used to hide GME shorts. XRT currently sits at 190% SHORT FLOAT. Peaking on 2/1 at over 800% SHORT FLOAT!!*






DD
PROOF
Original Thread via u/ahh_soy
Reply via u/draconic86
Were on to something here boys. Notice how the MASSIVE DROP in GME shorts correlates exactly with the peak short of XRT-- which was shorted over 800% of float that day. Hedge funds bought to cover their GME shorts while simultaneous shorting XRT, which is an ETF that contains GME. They bought long positions in all stocks contained in the ETF to stay NET SHORT GME.
*THEY DID NOT COVER.*
This is the fucking DD. Share for visibility. Keep holding.
_Disclaimer: I’m long GME, obviously_
EDIT: The point of this is NOT to buy XRT. The point of this is that they’re shorting XRT as a middle man to hide their GME shorts. GME is still very much the play. Read the linked threads for more clarification
TLDR: Buy and hold GME (not financial advice)



Traducido por google:


XRT se está utilizando para ocultar los pantalones cortos de GME. XRT actualmente se encuentra en 190% DE FLOTACIÓN CORTA. ¡¡Alcanzando el 2/1 a más del 800% de FLOTACIÓN CORTA !! DD PRUEBA Hilo original a través de u / ahh_soy Responder a través de u / draconic86 Estamos en algo aquí chicos. Observe cómo la CAÍDA MASIVA en los pantalones cortos de GME se correlaciona exactamente con el pico corto de XRT, que se acortó en más del 800% de la flotación ese día. Los fondos de cobertura comprados para cubrir sus cortos de GME mientras hacen corto simultáneamente en XRT, que es un ETF que contiene GME. Compraron posiciones largas en todas las acciones contenidas en el ETF para mantenerse NET SHORT GME. NO CUBIERON. Este es el maldito DD. Comparte para visibilidad. Sigue aguantando. Descargo de responsabilidad: soy largo GME, obviamente EDITAR: El objetivo de esto NO es comprar XRT. El punto de esto es que están acortando XRT como intermediario para ocultar sus pantalones cortos GME. GME sigue siendo el juego. Lea los hilos vinculados para obtener más aclaraciones TLDR: compre y mantenga GME (no asesoramiento financiero)



No veía el hilo, creia que lo habían borrado, solo lo han cambiado de foro



HOLD


----------



## jorlau (16 Feb 2021)

Puede explicarlo para un retard,gracias.


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (16 Feb 2021)

Aquí uno de reddit muy optimista que lo explicaba el viernes 12, pero yo no me enteraba de ná, soy muy retard



*FreshDDSauce Episode 4: Gamma Squeeze Blues & What's Max Pain? 2/12/21*





_*Disclaimer: I am not a financial advisor. I do not recommend any position here. Everything here is speculation and my personal opinion and not to be construed as factual in any way. I may not be correct on some of my numbers. Do your own research before making a play.*_


I was hoping that after today we would be sending our wives off to cabo for the week with their boyfriends.

Today was uneventful, but lets analyze the chart and discuss Max Pain. Here's today's chart:

GME 2/12/21

A few small takeaways:


*We are still in a liquidity crisis.* The 2019 crypto analogy is still alive. MOASS still very much on the menu.

2) *Peep 11:00 - 12:45,* I honed in to the ticker during this time, and they definitely stepped up their game to defend our momentum. It wasn't a ton of volume, I think it was the collective retail hive mind that started buying after morning rush (my favorite time to buy).

3) *They defended $55 hard.* They had a hard buy wall worth over 2MM up at all key times at $55. Keep that in mind for later.

Chart was boring. Nothing much changed chart-wise. Had an interesting tweet from Vanguard though:
Vanguard Tweet Today

Fuckin a. I'm feeling pretty fucking good boys. I' was so jacked by this tweet I added to my position to my wifes shagrin. 2/26 300c/500c debit spreads ($.31 cost basis), and 2/26 100c ($3.15). I couldn't help it. I'm a fucking degenerate.

But you know what? It's so obvious what's to come. Unless there is a large influx of institutional selling, it's a mathematical impossibility that they are able to cover their position. And every quote I hear from the government is pro-retail. We're fuckin doin it boys. I honestly don't think they have a way out.

But lets not celebrate yet. We are 5 moves til checkmate, but we still have to close the game out because they will not resign.

Instead, let's look into Max Pain and how it can guide our analysis.

*What's max pain?*
Max pain had to do with options analysis. Max pain is the strike price in which the most amount of calls and puts expire OTM. In other words, the most profitable for the Market Manipulators.

*How can you use max pain in our analysis?*
If you're a fan of greeks, it's obvious that max pain represents the point of lowest collective gamma. It's the anti-gamma squeeze. Due to MM hedging, price will naturally flow there because gamma. I also wouldn't be surprised if MM took non-neutral positions to try and flow to max pain. Pigs get slaughtered.

Anyways, www.swaggystocks.com is where I get max pain information from. The idea behind max pain is that if you start to enter a positive-gamma zone with the price, a gamma squeeze becomes more and more likely. This is especially important with our GME analysis because it will show a possible launch pad. Today's max pain was $60. Remember when I said they guarded $55 hard? That's because they anything above that and they start to bleed. Let's go!

I'm stoked heading into the weekend. The more this lags on, the more comfortable I am in this position. I know people are saying this could last months, but I just don't see it. It's a mathematical problem and we have infinity on our side.

My only question is why the fuck do I have to work on a day the market is closed?



Traducido por google:


FreshDDSauce Episodio 4: Gamma Squeeze Blues y ¿Qué es Max Pain? 12/02/21 Descargo de responsabilidad: no soy un asesor financiero. No recomiendo ningún puesto aquí. Todo aquí es especulación y mi opinión personal y no debe interpretarse como un hecho de ninguna manera. Puede que no tenga razón en algunos de mis números. Haga su propia investigación antes de hacer una obra de teatro. Tenía la esperanza de que después de hoy enviaríamos a nuestras esposas a Cabo por la semana con sus novios. Hoy transcurrió sin incidentes, pero analicemos el gráfico y hablemos de Max Pain. Aquí está el gráfico de hoy: GME 12/02/21 Algunas pequeñas conclusiones: Todavía estamos en una crisis de liquidez. La analogía criptográfica de 2019 sigue viva. MOASS todavía está muy presente en el menú. 2) Peep 11:00 - 12:45, me enfoqué en el ticker durante este tiempo, y definitivamente intensificaron su juego para defender nuestro impulso. No fue una tonelada de volumen, creo que fue la mente colectiva de la colmena minorista que comenzó a comprar después de las prisas de la mañana (mi momento favorito para comprar). 3) Defendieron duro $ 55. Tenían un muro de compra dura que valía más de 2MM en todos los momentos clave a $ 55. Téngalo en cuenta para más adelante. Chart era aburrido. Nada ha cambiado mucho en cuanto a gráficos. Sin embargo, tenía un tweet interesante de Vanguard: Vanguard Tweet hoy Joder a. Me siento jodidamente bien chicos. Estaba tan sorprendido por este tweet que agregué a mi posición a la mierda de mi esposa. Diferenciales de débito 2/26 300c / 500c (base de costo de $ .31) y 2/26 100c ($ 3.15). No pude evitarlo. Soy un jodido degenerado. ¿Pero sabes que? Es tan obvio lo que está por venir. A menos que haya una gran afluencia de ventas institucionales, es una imposibilidad matemática que puedan cubrir su posición. Y cada cita que escucho del gobierno es a favor del comercio minorista. Lo estamos haciendo muchachos. Sinceramente, no creo que tengan salida. Pero no celebremos todavía. Estamos a 5 movimientos hasta el jaque mate, pero aún tenemos que cerrar el juego porque no renunciarán. En cambio, veamos Max Pain y cómo puede guiar nuestro análisis. ¿Qué es el dolor máximo? El dolor máximo tenía que ver con el análisis de opciones. El dolor máximo es el precio de ejercicio en el que vence la mayor cantidad de opciones de compra y venta de OTM. En otras palabras, el más rentable para los manipuladores del mercado. ¿Cómo puede utilizar Max Pain en nuestro análisis? Si eres fanático de los griegos, es obvio que el dolor máximo representa el punto de gamma colectivo más bajo. Es el apretón anti-gamma. Debido a la cobertura MM, el precio fluirá naturalmente allí debido a la gamma. Tampoco me sorprendería que MM tomara posiciones no neutrales para intentar fluir al máximo dolor. Los cerdos son sacrificados. De todos modos, www.swaggystocks.com es de donde obtengo información sobre el dolor máximo. La idea detrás del dolor máximo es que si comienza a ingresar a una zona de gamma positiva con el precio, es cada vez más probable que se produzca una contracción de gamma. Esto es especialmente importante con nuestro análisis GME porque mostrará una posible plataforma de lanzamiento. El dolor máximo de hoy fue de $ 60. ¿Recuerdas cuando dije que guardaban $ 55 con fuerza? Eso es porque tienen algo por encima de eso y empiezan a sangrar. ¡Vamos! Estoy feliz de cara al fin de semana. Cuanto más se retrasa, más cómodo me siento en esta posición. Sé que la gente dice que esto podría durar meses, pero no lo veo. Es un problema matemático y tenemos el infinito de nuestro lado. Mi única pregunta es ¿por qué carajo tengo que trabajar en un día que el mercado está cerrado?



HOLD


----------



## xzess (16 Feb 2021)

AMC subiendo más de un 11% en premarket brutal la bola que puede hacer. 
GME subiendo 2,5%.


----------



## jorlau (16 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> AMC subiendo más de un 11% en premarket brutal la bola que puede hacer.
> GME subiendo 2,5%.



Se paciente, esto es un toma y daca, solo esta empezando.

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (16 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*53,43*+1,03 (+1,97 %)


----------



## chocolate (16 Feb 2021)

Otra emocinante jornada!! Gracias Melvin!!


----------



## jorlau (16 Feb 2021)

Aquí se ve mas claro como ocultaron los cortos en el Etf XRT.

Porque lo harían? Quien sabe ??


*New FTD data is out!*






DD
The Failure to Deliver data from the second half of January is out! It's about what you'd expect:
1/15 892,653
1/19 1,498,576
1/20 1,007,562
1/21 1,438,994
1/22 273,600
1/25 275,113
1/26 2,099,572
1/27 1,972,862
1/28 1,032,986
1/29 138,179

Oh, wow! That is a huge number of FTDs!! But I guess they covered, because it jumps down so much at 1/29, right? Well, in addition to potentially covering that number by shorting more, look at our friendly GME heavy ETF (XRT):
1/15 10,187
1/19 9,134
1/20 1,144
1/21 17,703
1/22 23,125
1/25 112,536
1/26 127,661
1/27 80,112
1/28 385,651
1/29 2,218,348
In two weeks XRT goes from having about 10,000 FTDs to OVER TWO MILLION. That is fucking enormous. This shit is huge, and they are willing to do anything to try and get away with it. This is not financial advice--I'm just a monkey counting bananas promised versus bananas given.

disclosure: I own GME shares, and I plan to hold.
Edit: link for those curious SEC.gov | Fails-to-Deliver Data


Traducido por google:


¡Nuevos datos FTD están disponibles! DD ¡Los datos de Failure to Deliver de la segunda quincena de enero ya están disponibles! Se trata de lo que esperarías: 15/1 892,653 1/19 1.498.576 1/20 1,007,562 1/21 1,438,994 1/22 273,600 25/1 275,113 1/26 2,099,572 1/27 1,972,862 1/28 1,032,986 1/29 138,179 ¡Oh, vaya! ¡¡Esa es una gran cantidad de FTD !! Pero supongo que cubrieron, porque salta mucho al 1/29, ¿verdad? Bueno, además de cubrir potencialmente ese número acortando más, mire nuestro amigable ETF pesado GME (XRT): 1/15 10.187 1/19 9.134 1/20 1,144 1/21 17,703 22/1 23,125 1/25 112,536 1/26 127,661 1/27 80,112 1/28 385,651 1/29 2,218,348 En dos semanas, XRT pasa de tener alrededor de 10,000 FTD a MÁS DE DOS MILLONES. Eso es jodidamente enorme. Esta mierda es enorme, y están dispuestos a hacer cualquier cosa para intentar salirse con la suya. Esto no es un consejo financiero, solo soy un mono contando bananas prometidas versus bananas dadas. divulgación: soy dueño de acciones de GME y planeo mantenerlas. Editar: enlace para los curiosos SEC.gov | Fails-to-Deliver Data



HOLD


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (16 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Ayer estaba preocupado a mitad de sesión por eso cuando saltó el tweet del experto que aseguraba que se habían sacado los cortos de encima.
> 
> El volumen no reflejaba eso.
> 
> ...



Me autocito de hace justo dos semanas. Parece que han hecho lo que ha salido a la luz según pone @jorlau.

*ETF stripping!!!! *. Hijos de la grandísima p*!#. La bola es todavía mayor *de ser verdad. *Van a hacer implosionar el sistema.

ETF Stripping Explained – Insider Trading Scheme | ETF Base


----------



## Hamtel (16 Feb 2021)

Palantir baja un 12%. Vaya batacazo


----------



## jorlau (16 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Me autocito de hace justo dos semanas. Parece que han hecho lo que ha salido a la luz según pone @jorlau.
> 
> *ETF stripping!!!! *. Hijos de la grandísima p*!#. La bola es todavía mayor *de ser verdad. *Van a hacer implosionar el sistema.
> 
> ETF Stripping Explained – Insider Trading Scheme | ETF Base





Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Me autocito de hace justo dos semanas. Parece que han hecho lo que ha salido a la luz según pone @jorlau.
> 
> *ETF stripping!!!! *. Hijos de la grandísima p*!#. La bola es todavía mayor *de ser verdad. *Van a hacer implosionar el sistema.
> 
> ETF Stripping Explained – Insider Trading Scheme | ETF Base



Si, parece que han hecho eso, cambiarlos de sitio, ya que en los ETFs se diluyen mas y s
e nota menos, pero el problema sigue estando ahí.

El poco volumen lo atestigua, pocos venden y el algoritmo se compra-vende así mismo y esta en los 50.

Puede implosionar todo el sistema, esto creo q no lo permitirán, o si? quien sabe.Yo tampoco entiendo mucho la verdad.

HOLD


----------



## Knabenschiessen (16 Feb 2021)

Así es como estamos, retardeds.

HODLOOOOOR!,


----------



## xzess (17 Feb 2021)

AMC, han comprado hoy un montón de instituciones. 
Sube con seguridad a medio plazo. 
GME la verdad la veo temblando, pero no la miro apenas pero noto un aire raro en ella, tanto puede caer a su precio de 15-20 como volver a petarlo. De AMC me fio mucho más.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (17 Feb 2021)

Habra que comprar mas, entonces.


----------



## jorlau (17 Feb 2021)

En reddit están pidiendo firmas para solicitar una Asamblea Extraordionaria de Accionistas de GME, si tienes alguna acción y quieres firmarla, estos son los enlaces



Sign the StockholdersRights.com Letter (if you have shares)

Sign the Change.org petition



Ya si la convocan podemos formar el grupo burbuja de accionistas y si eso ya quedamos para ir.


HOLD


----------



## Registrador (17 Feb 2021)

A ver chavales, para cuando el famoso squeeze de GME?


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (17 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Ya si la convocan podemos formar el grupo burbuja de accionistas y si eso ya quedamos para ir.
> HOLD



Si la convocan ya nadie tendremos acciones. Piden que se convoque, porque si se hace... Todos tienen que reclamar sus acciones para presentarlas (deben tenerlas, no pueden estar "prestadas"), y eso causaría que se disparara el precio y todos venderíamos. Es una forma de forzar que ocurra lo esperado, pero parece complicado.

Si se llega a dar, los accionistas serían solo fondos pillados y no habría casi nadie de retail.


----------



## chocolate (17 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Si la convocan ya nadie tendremos acciones. Piden que se convoque, porque si se hace... *Todos tienen que reclamar sus acciones para presentarlas (deben tenerlas, no pueden estar "prestadas")*, y eso causaría que se disparara el precio y todos venderíamos. Es una forma de forzar que ocurra lo esperado, pero parece complicado.
> 
> Si se llega a dar, *los accionistas serían solo fondos pillados y no habría casi nadie de retail*.



Brillante!!


----------



## chocolate (17 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*49,54*+0,03 (+0,06%)


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (17 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *49,54*+0,03 (+0,06%)



Queda invierno para rato


----------



## Gurney (17 Feb 2021)

Podrías desarrollarlo, para los que no somos más que apes y lo de AT sólo nos suena a StarWars?

Gracias por anticipado


----------



## Hamtel (17 Feb 2021)

Vaya bajonazo hoy.

HODL


----------



## Hamtel (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (17 Feb 2021)

DFV ha declarado en el congreso
https://docs.house.gov/meetings/BA/BA00/20210218/111207/HHRG-117-BA00-Wstate-GillK-20210218.pdf

TESTIMONY OF KEITH PATRICK GILL BEFORE THE U.S. HOUSE COMMITTEE ON FINANCIAL SERVICES Thank you Chairwoman Waters, Ranking Member McHenry, members of the Committee. Before I go further, I want to be clear about what I am not. I am not a hedge fund. I do not have clients, and I do not provide personalized investment advice for fees or commissions. I am an individual investor. My investment in GameStop and my posts on social media were entirely my own. I did not solicit anyone to buy or sell the stock for my own profit. I did not belong to any groups trying to create movements in the stock price. I never had a financial relationship with any hedge fund. I had no information about GameStop except what was public. I did not know any people inside the company, and I never spoke to any insider. As an individual investor, I use publicly available information to study the market and the value of specific companies. I consider a complex array of factors and track hundreds of stocks – all in search of market inefficiencies. Like many people, sometimes I post on social media my thoughts and analysis about individual stocks and whether they are correctly valued. I did that with GameStop. I believed the company was dramatically undervalued by the market. The prevailing analysis about GameStop’s impending doom was simply wrong. A little about my background: I grew up in Brockton, Massachusetts. My father was a truck driver, and my mom a registered nurse. I was one of three kids, and the first in my family to earn a four-year college degree when I graduated from Stonehill College in 2009, amid the Great Recession and without a long-term job. My first post-college job was in operations at W.B. Mason, an office supplies company headquartered in my home town of Brockton. 2 Between 2010 and 2014, I worked for a family friend at a start-up company in New Hampshire, trying to build a software program that would help investors analyze stocks and offer related research. We also tried to start an investment firm, which dissolved not long after it was created. My salary never exceeded $40,000, but I did learn something about investing. I learned how to do the tedious work of digging through a company’s financials and focusing on its real long-term value, not prevailing market sentiment or headlines. I married my wife Caroline in 2016, and I found a job working operations and compliance at LexShares. I left that job in March 2017, and for the next two years I was effectively without a job. During that time, I began actively analyzing a wide array of stocks to try to keep and increase our limited savings. It was both a way to make money and an interest that I pursued passionately while I lacked a job. In April 2019, I accepted a marketing and financial education job at MassMutual. Caroline and I were both happy about our prospects. I had never made a salary over $100,000 a year before, and I was thrilled just to be working and to have benefits again. My title was Director, Financial Wellness Education. My job was to help develop financial education classes that advisors could present to prospective clients. I never sold securities, and I was not a financial advisor. I continued analyzing stocks on my own time and investing my family’s funds. In early June of 2019, the price of GameStop’s stock declined on worse than expected earnings, and it began trading at a deep discount, below what I thought was its fair value. I was aware from public reports that a well-known investor, Michael Burry, was interested in GameStop. Because I thought the stock was undervalued, I purchased call options on June 7, 2019. I increased my position throughout much of 2019 and 2020, because as I continued to analyze the company and its 3 prospects, I became increasingly confident that the share price was indeed dramatically undervalued. Two important factors, based entirely on publicly available information, gave me and many others confidence that GameStop was undervalued in 2019 and 2020. First, the market was underestimating the prospects of GameStop’s legacy business and overestimating the likelihood of its going bankrupt. GameStop, the only major retailer dedicated to gaming, has over 60 million members in its loyalty program and continues to maintain a sizable market share within the gaming industry. Its legacy business, comprised primarily of selling physical video games and related equipment within their stores, was likely to generate meaningful cash flow following the release of new gaming consoles in late 2020. I grew up playing videogames and shopping at GameStop, and I’m looking forward to buying a new console at GameStop. I knew the company had an opportunity to reinvigorate this business by improving customer service for gamers, upgrading its online presence, and offering complementary product lines such as PC gaming and accessories. Second, I believed – and I continue to believe – that GameStop has the potential to reinvent itself as the ultimate destination for gamers within the thriving $200 billion gaming industry. The new console cycle provides GameStop a unique opportunity to pivot from a traditionally brickand-mortar mindset toward a technology-driven business that excels in gaming products, experiences and services. By embracing the digital economy, GameStop can pursue new revenues streams including larger gaming catalogs, digital content and community experiences, online trade-ins, streaming services, and Esports. While I may be the only panelist here today who had faith in GameStop, I was hardly the only person who advocated these points or ones like them. Investors including Chewy co-founder Ryan Cohen, whose purchase of GameStop shares and 4 advocacy with the GameStop board helped positively affect the share price in late 2020, publicly expressed similar views. I want to pause to note that the investment I made was risky, but I was confident in my analysis, and I was willing to accept the loss if I was proven wrong. My timing was far from perfect, and many of the options contracts I purchased expired worthless because GameStop’s stock price remained depressed longer than I expected. I’ve been asked why I decided to share my investment ideas on social media. My investment skills had reached a level where I felt sharing them publicly could help others. I also thought that by sharing my own ideas and accepting critiques, I would be able to identify holes in my analysis. Hedge funds and other Wall Street firms have teams of analysts working together to compile research and critique investment ideas, while individual investors have not had that advantage. Social media platforms like YouTube, Twitter, and WallStreetBets on Reddit are leveling the playing field. And in a year of quarantines and COVID, engaging with other investors on social media was a safe way to socialize. We had fun. The idea that I used social media to promote GameStop stock to unwitting investors is preposterous. I was abundantly clear that my channel was for educational purposes only, and that my aggressive style of investing was unlikely to be suitable for most folks checking out the channel. Whether other individual investors bought the stock was irrelevant to my thesis – my focus was on the fundamentals of the business. It’s worth noting that after five months of streaming, my final stream of 2020 topped out at just ninety-six concurrent viewers, with an average view duration of twenty-five minutes. On Christmas morning I had only 529 subscribers on YouTube, and 550 followers on Twitter. These numbers are tiny. There were rarely more than a few dozen folks on the stream on any night. The reality was people didn’t really care about 5 boring, repetitive analysis of GameStop and other stocks, and that was fine. For those of us who did care, the stream provided us an outlet for refining our fundamentals-based thesis. We were able to analyze events in real-time and keep each other honest. Ultimately my GameStop investment was a success. But the thing is, I felt that way in December far before the peak, when the stock was at $20 a share. I was so happy to visit my family in Brockton for the holidays and give them the great news – we were millionaires. That money will go such a long way for my family. We had an incredibly difficult 2020. In addition to dealing with COVID, we lost my sister Sara unexpectedly in June. It brought me tremendous joy to share good news with my family for a change. I am grateful to be able to give back to my community and to support my family, most of all my wife Caroline who has stuck with me through very tough times. As for what happened in January, others will have to explain it. Threshold lists, order flow, halting purchases – according to the media these all had a material impact on GameStop stock in January. Here’s the thing: I’ve had a bit of experience and even I barely understand these matters. It’s alarming how little we know about the inner-workings of the market, and I am thankful that this Committee is examining what happened. I believe an analysis of GameStop’s recent price action must start with a discussion of the exorbitant short interest in the stock, as well as an investigation into any potentially manipulative shorting practices and brokers’ reported failures to timely deliver shares and settle trades. As for what I expect moving forward: GameStop’s stock price may have gotten a bit ahead of itself last month, but I’m as bullish as I’ve ever been on a potential turnaround. In short, I like the stock. And what’s stunning is that, as far as I can tell, the market remains oblivious to GameStop’s unique opportunity within the gaming industry.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Feb 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> A ver chavales, para cuando el famoso squeeze de GME?



Decían que es en Marzo o Abril, aún no ha terminado.

Lo que ha pasado es que los que han comprado con palanca superior a 1, han sido borrados del mapa. Así que hicieron muchísimos el gilipollas y no pudieron aguantar. Es lo que ocurrió en realidad.


----------



## jorlau (17 Feb 2021)

Ha bajado algo, hasta cero todavía hay margen.

Hoy ha pasado algo curioso, ha podido ser casualidad.El precio mimimo de la sesión ha sido 44,56 si hubiera llegado a 44,559 hubiera hecho un -10%, lo que hubiera implicado la prohibición de venta en corto mañana.

Alguien lo ha llevado hasta allí y alguien lo ha parado allí.Cosas de los algoritmos de las ballenas.


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (17 Feb 2021)

En mis gráficos me ha salido la figura del barril

barril de TNT apunto de explotar.

Me gusta la acción.

HOLD


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 Feb 2021)

El sp va a por los 4000, es lógico que siga cayendo

Los de arriba han ganado, siempre ganan


----------



## Bafumat (18 Feb 2021)

We were ‘dangerously close’ to collapse of ‘entire system,’ says Interactive Brokers founder ahead of GameStop hearing


----------



## Red Star (18 Feb 2021)

Declaración que hará mañana DeepFuckingValue en la audiencia: https://docs.house.gov/meetings/BA/BA00/20210218/111207/HHRG-117-BA00-Wstate-GillK-20210218.pdf

SPOILER: I LIKE THE STOCK.


----------



## xzess (18 Feb 2021)

Ahora se respira tensión, pero no sólo por GME, sino AMC, nok, bb, las empresas del canabis y otras pocas que también están siendo reventadas arriba y abajo. 

Sinceramente, creo que el hype para gme está muerto ya, y salvo noticias de directivos, no va a hacer más que bajar hasta su valor real, los foros o los datos no van a moverla. 
Yo perderé con gme unos, 200e cuando venda, pero hold, por si suena la flauta. Y si tengo que aguantarla 5 años palante!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> En mis gráficos me ha salido la figura del barril
> 
> barril de TNT apunto de explotar.
> 
> ...



Como ves la plata, alguna figura que reseñar ?


----------



## jorlau (18 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Como ves la plata, alguna figura que reseñar ?



Yo no sé análisis técnico ni casi nada del mundo financiero, pero me gusta y voy aprendiendo mientras.

Lo del barril es una metáfora sobre lo que dice el compañero del estocástico, que este si que existe y tiene un valor inusual.

Esta acción en concreto me la tomo con sentido crítico y sentido del humor.Lo siento si te he confundido.

De La Plata no se, pero en los hilos de oro y plata hay verdaderos expertos.


HOLD


----------



## la mano negra (18 Feb 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> El sp va a por los 4000, es lógico que siga cayendo
> 
> Los de arriba han ganado, siempre ganan



No exactamente es así. Los de arriba han acabado con el incidente . Pero en el incidente han sangrado y mucho y están rabiosos por ello . La guerrilla les ha atacado en un punto débil y los ha cogido en pelotas . Los guerrilleros , como no podía ser de otra forma se han dispersado por el monte y atacarán por otro punto. La guerrilla nunca sostiene una posición a pie firme contra un enemigo que le centuplica en número . Eso sería una completa inutilidad y una soberana estupidez . La guerrilla se agrupa , ataca , hace todo el daño que puede y se retira para esconderse y reagruparse de nuevo y volver a atacar con ánimos redoblados , con la misma intención de hacer sangre que al principio . No es cuestión de imponerse en una batalla frontal . No hay recursos para plantar cara , por ahora. 
En estos momentos , veintiocho mil gorilas de espalda plateada se están reagrupando en lo profundo de la selva para atacar de nuevo. Son locos de atar , para ser claros . Son la élite de la guerrilla mundial . El alma de la Resistencia . Hombres jóvenes de diversos países que entienden que han de ir en dirección al paso de las Termópilas juntos todos para emboscar al inmenso ejército de Jerjes que avanza para sojuzgar Grecia. Sus redondos escudos relucen con destellos hermosos bajo los hirientes rayos del sol . Estos locos de atar avanzan pletóricos de moral combativa y dispuestos a dejarse el pellejo sobre las rocas de su amada patria . Han de dar tiempo a que Grecia despierte de su sueño y se dé cuenta de que va a perder la libertad . Se sienten y lo son , héroes en una batalla sagrada en donde harán Historia. La garganta de las Termópilas es muy estrecha y allí trescientos podrán hacer frente a cien mil .


----------



## El Chucho (18 Feb 2021)

si no hubiesen bloqueado GME y AMC durante esa semana habria llegado a 1000$ por accion


----------



## jorlau (18 Feb 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> si no hubiesen bloqueado GME y AMC durante esa semana habria llegado a 1000$ por accion



O más

HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (18 Feb 2021)

Creo que es mucho 1000$.



El Chucho dijo:


> si no hubiesen bloqueado GME y AMC durante esa semana habria llegado a 1000$ por accion


----------



## la mano negra (18 Feb 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> si no hubiesen bloqueado GME y AMC durante esa semana habria llegado a 1000$ por accion



La Guerrilla sabe que el enemigo dispone de artillería y que está dispuesto a usarla . Pero la Guerrilla tiene la ventaja de la rapidez de la acción . Para cuando los obuses de la artillería enemiga empezaron a caer sobre las posiciones de GME , disparando sobre su propio territorio , allí ya no quedaban nada más que los carroñeros y los oportunistas que acudían al saqueo de la posición atacada . Los verdaderos guerrilleros ya estaban , en ese momento, escondiéndose en lo profundo de la sierra y pensando en el próximo ataque. Esta vez , será en el paso de las Termópilas , en donde el enemigo va a tener muy difícil lo de usar su artillería y su aviación. Veintiochomil son ya los guerrilleros que componen el grueso de la columna de ataque. Los exploradores enemigos están dando mensajes de alerta a sus mandos sobre la muy probable operación de ataque de la Resistencia. El Alto Mando enemigo se está empezando a poner muy nervioso . Si no detienen a la columna de exaltados antes de que lleguen a la garganta , cuando éstos se atrincheren en ella , lo van a tener muy , muuuuyyy... difícil después.


----------



## jorlau (18 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Creo que es mucho 1000$.



Si 1000 es mucho aunque hay quien cree que es poco.

Hay quien dice que por lo bajini están comprando GME a 5000$ y AMC a 3000$.Pero también hay quien dice que esos números son un error tipográfico.

Lo único cierto es que están muy jodidos, pero seguramente nos joderan a los de siempre.

Esto no es un consejo financiero yo solo soy un simple simio retard.

Yo solo invierto el dinero que puedo permitirme perder y sobre todo que no me importa perderlo.


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (18 Feb 2021)

Hoy es la audiencia en el congreso de los ee.uu.,del caso famoso de las acciones, dejo un enlace donde parece que se podrá ver por si a alguien le interesa

(


creo que es a las 18.00h. hora nuestra


HOLD


----------



## anikii (18 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Hoy es la audiencia en el congreso de los ee.uu.,del caso famoso de las acciones, dejo un enlace donde parece que se podrá ver por si a alguien le interesa
> 
> (
> 
> ...



Estaremos atentos a ver que dicen. Yo estoy igual, algunas tengo compradas a precio alto. Pero por la cuenta que me tiene, prefiero tener ese dinero pillado hasta que me muera que vender con perdidas.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 Feb 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> si no hubiesen bloqueado GME y AMC durante esa semana habria llegado a 1000$ por accion



sin duda

porque la cagaron pero bien cagada, y los pillaron bien... muy muy subnormales fueron

pero claro, han ido a la casa de los amigotes como niños de 2 años llorando y llorando, y éstos han evitado que se hundan con todo tipo de fullerías, si no, hubieran reventado como las cucarachas que son


----------



## chocolate (18 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*47,85*+1,92 (+4,17 %)


----------



## Kluster (18 Feb 2021)

Acabo de ver a DFV declarando. 

Lo ha dicho claramente: *I LIKE THE STOCK*.


----------



## Kluster (18 Feb 2021)

Joder como está subiendo justo después de aparecer DFV.


----------



## Kluster (18 Feb 2021)

Le acaban de preguntar si ahora mismo metería pasta en GME y ha contestado: Yo personalmente SÍ.


----------



## Hamtel (18 Feb 2021)

Donde lo estais viendo?


----------



## Gurney (18 Feb 2021)




----------



## Malus (18 Feb 2021)




----------



## [IΞI] (18 Feb 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 576317




hang in there


INFORMAL
*remain persistent and determined in difficult circumstances.*
"in the second half, we just had to hang in there"


----------



## Kluster (18 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Donde lo estais viendo?


----------



## chocolate (18 Feb 2021)

Están apurando el cierre para dejarlo en 40,00!!

*40,77*-5,17 (-11,25 %)


----------



## chocolate (18 Feb 2021)

PD: DFV parece el Dioni con peluquín
Edito: El que está hablando ahora es el CEO de RobinHood


----------



## Kluster (18 Feb 2021)

Ha bajado más de un 10%, eso quiere decir que mañana hay restricción en la venta de cortos.


----------



## Hamtel (18 Feb 2021)

Vaya batacazo. Yo tengo orden de compra de 100 acciones en 40 pero no sé si anularla


----------



## jorlau (18 Feb 2021)

Día muy rojo

He pillado un par más con un 10% de descuento

Me gusta la acción

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (18 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> PD: DFV parece el Dioni con peluquín
> Edito: El que está hablando ahora es el CEO de RobinHood



Ese es Vlad.

Que cabrones en Reddit


----------



## OYeah (19 Feb 2021)

¿Qué os dije yo?


Jejejejeje....


----------



## chocolate (19 Feb 2021)

Ninety Nine: ''Los clientes han crecido un 500% tras el fenómeno GameStop''


----------



## OYeah (19 Feb 2021)

Espero que al de Robin hood le caiga algo más que perder el cargo y dinero, ese tipo ya tiene la vida bien solucionada con lo que le debieron soltar sus jefes. Es el principal responsable de que Wall Street no sufriera apenas más que un susto.

Os podriais haber forrado de no ser por él.


----------



## fran1488 (19 Feb 2021)

Ayer pillé 9 de GME a 41$, que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## chocolate (19 Feb 2021)

El Congreso de Estados Unidos culpa a Robinhood, no a Reddit Por CoinTelegraph







*Vlad Tenev, CEO de Robinhood, ocupó el asiento principal en la audiencia de hoy ante el Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU. sobre la volatilidad del mercado de enero.*

*El CEO de Robinhood pide a la SEC que revise las reglas de trading "obsoletas"*
*Ninguno de los representantes parecía especialmente interesado en apretar las tuercas al CEO de Reddit, Steve Huffman, y muchos parecían dar a Keith Gill el mismo apoyo que el resto de nosotros.*

*Estos no son los manipuladores del mercado que están buscando*

Gill, para ser justos, fue el personaje más simpático que participó, introduciendo sus comentarios diciendo* "Algunas cosas que no soy: No soy un gato y no soy un inversor acreditado". Gill, que realmente comenzó esta cadena de eventos al publicar sobre su inversión en GameStop en junio de 2019,* *incluso reafirmó su opinión de que GME sigue siendo una buena compra hoy en día, a los precios actuales. *Esto es a pesar del hecho de que el comercio salvaje de GME ha atraído la investigación criminal.

*Robinhood y GameStop demostraron que necesitamos un nuevo sistema financiero*
Esa falta de escrutinio hacia Gill y Huffman hace mucho para calmar el temor generalizado de que los eventos que rodean el comercio explosivo de las acciones de GameStop (GME) a finales de enero inicien las investigaciones sobre el papel de las plataformas de redes sociales en la posible manipulación del mercado.

Esto es así incluso cuando e*l Subcomité Antimonopolio de la Cámara de Representantes* *anunció el día de hoy más audiencias para examinar a los principales actores de las redes sociales. *Reddit, por ahora, parece haber pasado desapercibido.

*Mark Cuban cree que Wall Street no tiene posibilidades contra los nativos digitales*
El congresista *Warren Davidson,* que forma parte del Comité, señaló esta rara área de consenso, diciéndole a Cointelegraph: *"Me sentí esperanzado desde el comienzo porque al principio del ciclo de noticias Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez defendió a los usuarios de Reddit, diciendo que estas personas deberían tener derecho a comerciar. Y entonces Ted Cruz, en el otro extremo del espectro político, dijo: 'bueno, estamos de acuerdo'".*

*El modelo de negocio de Tenev*

Aunque, en general, los republicanos fueron más indulgentes que los demócratas a la hora de abordar la actividad de Robinhood, y especialmente el polémico cierre de la firma a la compra pero no a la venta de GME y otros valores de alta volatilidad, todos querían respuestas de Tenev.

*¿Coincidencia? Las acciones de las empresas suben tras comprar Bitcoin como reserva*
*La naturaleza del modelo de ingresos de Robinhood, que se basa en la venta de flujo de órdenes, mientras se promociona como libre de comisiones, fue objeto de un escrutinio masivo, al igual que su dependencia de una inyección de capital de USD 3 mil millones para cumplir con los requisitos de garantía.

"Creo que se expuso claramente una vulnerabilidad en su modelo de negocio", dijo el congresista Anthony Gonzales al interrogar a Tenev. *"Simplemente no podemos vivir en un mundo en el que mis electores pueden tener sus acciones liquidadas si usted no puede hacer una llamada de capital".

Muchos llamaron la atención sobre las afirmaciones de Robinhood de estar ocupado en democratizar las finanzas.* Tenev impulsó constantemente la cifra de USD 35 mil millones como ganancias totales de los usuarios de Robinhood, que el representante Jim Himes dijo que "usted y cualquier otra persona instruida en finanzas sabe que no tiene sentido sin una tasa de retorno".*

Pero aunque la audiencia de hoy reveló mucha hostilidad hacia Tenev, no fue tan educativa.

*El inexplicable optimismo de la presidencia de Joe Biden para con Bitcoin*
A pesar de la advertencia de la presidenta Maxine Waters de que "esto no es teatro político en absoluto", no parecía haber ningún sentido concertado de soluciones al comercio épico que alimentó la subida meteórica de GameStop (GME) a finales de enero.

*¿Solución en tiempo real?*

*Algunas propuestas, incluidas las del propio Tenev, así como las de Davidson, fueron que la situación no se habría desarrollado en absoluto si los Estados Unidos tuvieran una negociación que se liquidara el día de, en lugar de dos días más tarde - denominado T-0 en lugar de T-2.* *Tenev señaló que "el actual periodo de dos días para liquidar las operaciones expone a los inversores y al sistema al riesgo".*

*La OCC trabaja para sumar a los demócratas de la Cámara de Representantes a su Proyecto REACh*
*Kenneth Griffin,* CEO de Citadel, al que se describió como "el mayor creador de mercado del mundo", *negó la posibilidad de que exista un sistema de comercio de valores en tiempo real en los próximos años:* *"La cuestión es que todo tiene que funcionar perfectamente". El comercio en tiempo real, dijo,* *"requiere que cada parte del flujo de trabajo esté perfectamente sincronizada entre las partes".Davidson no estuvo de acuerdo, diciendo: "Claramente en su negocio la tecnología existe para las empresas de comercio que se dedican a la negociación de alta frecuencia."*

Davidson señaló el papel potencial de la tecnología blockchain.* El potencial de los tokens de valores para resolver los problemas con los intermediarios y los corredores ha sido uno de los beneficios prometidos durante mucho tiempo por la cadena de bloque, aunque eso está cambiando.*

*Las acciones de Riot Blockchain se desplomaron un 20% tras un rally parabólico*
*La audiencia de hoy era sólo el principio, afirmó la presidenta Waters. Dijo que la comisión se proponía celebrar dos más con testigos diferentes.*


----------



## jorlau (19 Feb 2021)

Hoy están restringidos los cortos en GME, veremos cómo se da el día.

Me gusta la acción

HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (19 Feb 2021)

El vídeo entero. Hacia 45:40 dfv dice que sigue tan bullish como siempre respecto a GME y que sigue creyendo en la compañía.

Sobre 1:33:30 dice que cree que es una buena inversión al precio actual.

A partir de 2:25:00 le preguntan sobre el valor real de la acción actualmente y lo estima en 20-25$.

*Edit:* Acabo de ver que ya lo habían puesto, pero bueno, lo dejo.


----------



## OYeah (19 Feb 2021)

Podia haber limitado las compras de más de 1000 acciones, por ejemplo. Incluso de 100. 


Pero no dejar comprar una sola accion...


----------



## Desencantado (19 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> PD: DFV parece el Dioni con peluquín
> Edito: El que está hablando ahora es el CEO de RobinHood



Es Vlad el Empalado.


----------



## [IΞI] (19 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Hoy están restringidos los cortos en GME, veremos cómo se da el día.
> 
> Me gusta la acción
> 
> HOLD



Como puede ser que el tema de los cortos afecte tanto??

Himboco a los egpertoz

Vi a @Nico antes posteando por Historia

igual nos puede ilustrar un poco


----------



## Hamtel (19 Feb 2021)

Subiendo como la espuma.


----------



## Nico (19 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Como puede ser que el tema de los cortos afecte tanto??
> 
> Himboco a los egpertoz
> 
> ...



¿Habían cambiado el tema a Bolsa ?  

Con razón no lo había vuelto a ver !! (pasaba por el Principal, no figuraba más y asumí que le habían quitado la trinchera, que nadie más participaba y que se había ido a los sótanos del foro).

Pero estaba activo y con retards participando !! 

===

Volviendo a la consulta.

Que haya "cortos" no es malo per se, eso permite amortiguar la velocidad a la que baja una acción. Si no hubiera gente "comprando" más abajo del precio actual ante una baja la acción se despeñaría fuertemente.

Sin embargo, visto desde una perspectiva "psicológica" del mercado, que haya muchos cortos es un "indicio" de que muchos -de los grandes e inteligentes- *están esperando que la acción baje* y entonces, el más frágil o débil se decide a vender AHORA antes de que "baje mucho", o NO COMPRA lo que tenía decidido a la espera de las novedades.

Digamos que con los cortos puedes *manipular psicológicamente* al mercado para que se ponga "vendedor".

Pero también hay una razón más "escondida" y es que hoy día, si sabes *COMO OPERAN LOS SOFTWAREs* (recuerda que el grueso de las operaciones no son "humanas" sino de "máquinas"), con la incorporación de cortos en los libros de operaciones puedes *GENERAR RESPUESTAS AUTOMATICAS EN EL ALGORITMO*, con lo que consigues tus objetivos.

Digamos que para "humanos", *manejas su psicología* (_hay muchos cortos!, mejor vendo ahora... o no compro lo que pensaba comprar hasta ver qué pasa_) y en el caso de las "máquinas", *influyes en su algoritmo* (_beep beep, la ecuación de compra-venta cambió, actúo según el programa, me pongo a vender_)


----------



## Lego. (19 Feb 2021)

El kit de seguimiento definitivo para retards

Swaggy Stocks


Cotización, y comparativas.
Gráficas de sentimiento wn el reddit.
Histórico de posts míticos en WallStreetBets

visto en ZH
Saved You $200,000: How To Get WallStreetBets Realtime Sentiment For Free | ZeroHedge


----------



## Hamtel (19 Feb 2021)

Ha cerrado igual que ayer


----------



## jorlau (19 Feb 2021)

Al final no se si ha cerrado 40,68 rojo o 40,69 verde, pero ha cerrado en 40 que es lo que importa.

Me meten miedo con las bajadas, me aburren con los céntimos y me desmoralizan con los colores, por que?

Porque quieren mi acción, NECESITAN mi acción, pero yo no vendo.

Me encanta la acción.

HOLD


----------



## Nico (20 Feb 2021)

A veces, alejarse un poco del árbol permite ver el bosque.

Esta es la evolución de la acción *en el ULTIMO MES*. Como pueden ver la "joroba" de la "acción retards" sobre la misma es notoria... pero ya las aguas se han apaciguado.




Y si vemos la gráfica *a SEIS MESES*, tenemos esta vista:




Como pueden ver en la gráfica *de SEIS MESES* (en la de un mes también se ve, pero es más clara en la de seis) la cotización simula o dibuja un *MURCIELAGO* (las dos orejas tipo Batman).

Para los que no lo sepan esa "figura" o "patrón", tiene un significado muy conocido entre los que hacen bolsa usando gráficos (chartistas) y tienen aquí un pequeño resumen:

El murciélago, mi criatura, para los que no lo dominan aún

Parece que en este caso se cumple su característica.

El murciélago podría encuadrarse entre las figuras del análisis técnico del mercado de valores. Sin embargo es mucho más que una simple herramienta de análisis técnico. Su potencia y rentabilidad es de tal envergadura, y los indicios aportados sobre el conjunto del ciclo son tan valiosos que sin duda es algo más que una figura técnica.

Lo primero que la distingue es que permite salir y entrar en los puntos máximos y mínimos aprovechando totalmente el recorrido de las cotizaciones. Un segundo aspecto es que *nos advierte no sólo de la dirección que va a tomar el mercado de forma inmediata, sino como lo hará en las dos ondas siguientes*. Además, anuncia *siempre movimientos rápidos y profundos por lo que ofrece grandes rentabilidades en cortos espacios de tiempo*. Finalmente *posee una alta fiabilidad, funcionando en un tanto por ciento muy elevado de las ocasiones*.

Los murciélagos *suelen formarse cuando el ciclo está maduro*, generalmente en la última onda de impulso alcista, por lo que una vez culminado tendremos un mapa muy aproximado de cómo y dónde finalizará dicho ciclo. Nos permite no sólo esquivar las grandes correcciones sino sacar provecho de ellas, y nos libera del factor sorpresa, *pues nos advierte de que se va a producir una corrección severa que nadie espera, a la que seguirá un gran alza, evitando así que los operadores actúen con el pie cambiado en momentos de intensa volatilidad*.

El murciélago *viene siempre precedido de un movimiento al alza fuerte y continuado*, por eso se produce en los momentos de madurez del ciclo, generalmente *cuando el mercado ha llegado a una valoración justa para un entorno económico dado*, y nos anuncia que se ha llegado a un nivel de sobre compra donde es obligado una corrección para que posteriormente pueda producirse un último movimiento alcista que ponga fin a todo el ciclo. Podríamos decir que es un movimiento correctivo necesario para que se produzca la traca alcista final. 

===

El que quiera leer un poco más al respecto:

El patrón armónico Bat (Murciélago)

Operando el patrón Murciélago

===

No me lo agradezcan, lo mío es un sacerdocio.


----------



## BigJoe (20 Feb 2021)

Hola chicos,

estoy siguiendo la últimas páginas del hilo y me gustaría preguntaros dos cosas:

1. qué plataformas para invertir en acciones recomendarioas a un paco-inversor que solo sabe de binance y coinbase como yo? no quiero ninguna judada con apalancamiento o cosas del estilo

2. en qué acciones os estáis centrando?


----------



## xzess (20 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Hola chicos,
> 
> estoy siguiendo la últimas páginas del hilo y me gustaría preguntaros dos cosas:
> 
> ...



Revolut, aunque español tienes ninety nine. Pero recomiendo revolut ya que es banco, no sólo broker y ofrece 1k de cambio a dólar sin comisión aparte de tener casi cero comisiones de custodia y 1 operación al día gratis, las demás a 1euro.


----------



## Jebediah (20 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Lo primero que la distingue es que permite salir y entrar en los puntos máximos y mínimos aprovechando totalmente el recorrido de las cotizaciones. Un segundo aspecto es que *nos advierte no sólo de la dirección que va a tomar el mercado de forma inmediata, sino como lo hará en las dos ondas siguientes*. Además, anuncia *siempre movimientos rápidos y profundos por lo que ofrece grandes rentabilidades en cortos espacios de tiempo*. Finalmente *posee una alta fiabilidad, funcionando en un tanto por ciento muy elevado de las ocasiones*.



En su día ley:* "Invertir con el chartismo es como conducir un coche mirando por el retrovisor"*. Todo lo que nos dice el chartismo es a posteriori.


----------



## Gurney (20 Feb 2021)

DeepFuckingValue HA DOBLADO su posición en GameStop: *50.000 acciones más*


----------



## Buscape (20 Feb 2021)

Los tiene bien puestos, de eso no cabe duda


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (20 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> DeepFuckingValue HA DOBLADO su posición en GameStop: *50.000 acciones más*



Le gusta la acción y está más largo que un día sin pan je je


----------



## anonimocobarde (20 Feb 2021)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Le gusta la acción y está más largo que un día sin pan je je



Confío en que esto vuelva a subir la moral a la tropa y empiecen a comprar como locos aprovechando las rebajas.


----------



## Goldman (20 Feb 2021)

Que cojonazos tenéis algunos


----------



## Ultimate (20 Feb 2021)

_*Por qué GameStop iba a causar un colapso de todo el mercado y por qué todavía lo hará:*





reddit: the front page of the internet

*Descargo de responsabilidad:* este no es un consejo financiero, y gran parte de esta información no es mía, proviene de otros DD, muchos de los cuales se han eliminado.

Como muchos de ustedes saben, el 17 de este mes, el presidente de Interactive Brokers, Thomas Peterffy, tuvo una entrevista en la CNBC (¿Automod no me deja vincularlo?) Donde continúa explicando los fundamentos del apretón corto.

Sin embargo, todo este calvario podría ser mucho más grande de lo que jamás habíamos imaginado.

Tom (¿o deberíamos ir con Tommy?) Continúa ilustrando la idea de que tenían que regular las acciones, como si no lo hubieran hecho, habría provocado un colapso de todo el mercado. Si bien Tom podría estar simplemente mintiéndonos para darnos una excusa, juguemos a su juego y reflexionemos sobre esta idea por un segundo.

Tom afirma que sin la regulación, los corredores se habrían visto obligados a entregar *270 millones de acciones* , mientras que solo *existían 50 millones de acciones* . 540% de acciones .

Vlad, CEO de RobinHood, también nos dijo que el día de la parada tenían un *volumen de pedidos de 3 mil millones* , que no podían cumplir.

Tom continúa la entrevista, *admitiendo* que sin la regulación, las acciones de GameStop habrían aumentado a *miles* , sí, en plural.
Quizás la razón por la que todo esto se ha convertido realmente en una batalla es por lo seriamente asustado que está realmente el otro lado del comercio.

La última actualización de interés a corto de Finra nos da un valor del 78,46%. Sin embargo, hay muchas razones por las que esto podría interpretarse falsamente. Por un lado, Finra había anunciado nuevas formas de calcular el interés corto, dejando que los largos sintéticos lo redujeran. Otra razón por la que esto puede ser bajo es que los datos no están completamente actualizados y no tienen en cuenta la caída de 100 a donde estamos ahora.

Entonces, ¿cuál es el verdadero interés corto entonces?

Bueno, analicemos la propiedad de acciones de GME junto con los hallazgos de u / Corrode1024 :

Propiedad de información privilegiada: 23,704,787
Instituciones: 151.000.000
Fondos: 40.000.000
Minorista: 38,595,000
Total poseído: 253,299,787
Total pendiente: 69,746,960
Porcentaje de propiedad en circulación: 363,17%
Acciones sintéticas estimadas: 183,552,827
FINRA% corto de flotación: 78,46%
Flotador de Finviz: 50,650,000
Acciones reportadas en corto: 35,538,624
Total estimado en corto (sintético + informado)
219,091,451
Porcentaje de pantalones cortos al flotador: 432,56%

Si desea un desglose más profundo de los datos de u / Corrode1024 , consulte su DD.

*Pero sí, el interés corto puede ser un enorme ~ 432,56%.*

La semana pasada, u / thabat ejecutó un modelo generado por IA del precio de las acciones de GME, que predice un objetivo de compresión de una *acción* extrema *de 130 mil dólares.*

Ahora, lo sé, lol. No nos anticipemos. Ese es un jodido número completamente loco. Quiero decir, ¿verdad? ¿Tiene que ser?

Pero quiero decir, si todo esto realmente es más grande de lo que pensamos, y realmente podría causar un colapso total de los mercados. Este podría ser uno de los mayores intercambios de riqueza en la historia del mundo.

Si el SI realmente es ~ 400%, la cobertura de cortos a precios infinitamente más y más altos ciertamente podría llevarlo a alturas astronómicas.

https://preview.redd.it/1xlj4jhdcji...bp&s=d1ae42ae38e27ff4f6b2b82d8cfe2ffe52654610
Si esto es lo que muestran nuestros modelos, imagine los modelos y algoritmos que tienen estas grandes empresas. Esta puede ser la razón por la que están tan asustados. Se han cavado en un agujero debajo de la roca madre.

Todo esto parece alinearse con lo que Vlad y Tom nos han dicho ahora. Sin regulación, este apretón será la madre de todos los apretones cortos.

Así que ahora, junto con nuestro Dogfather Cohen, esperaremos pacientemente un catalizador. Al igual que en el último apretón de $ 483, necesitábamos un catalizador para llegar allí. No olvide la información que conocimos en noviembre y diciembre. En julio se abrirán puestos en la junta, que Cohen aprovechará, Cohen podría aumentar su apuesta. Ganancias en marzo. Quién sabe lo que podría pasar.

Es importante recordar que la industria del juego es la industria más grande del mundo y todavía estamos en su infancia. Las generaciones mayores continúan riéndose de la importancia de los juegos, pero a medida que nuestra generación crezca, los juegos solo evolucionarán y crecerán. GameStop es el único minorista dedicado a los juegos y tiene un excedente de centros que los grandes competidores como Amazon no tienen.

Básicamente, estamos de regreso a donde estábamos en noviembre / diciembre. El precio de las acciones no importa. Si el interés corto está al 400% o si el interés corto está al 80%. Ambos son valores de SI increíblemente altos, y es inevitable un apretón, uno que nos envíe a 500 o uno que nos envíe a 50.000. Con un alto interés a corto, una contracción es inevitable. Nunca olvides eso.

Entonces, continúe sosteniendo a sus compañeros simios. Que tus manos se conviertan en diamantes y tus bolas en acero.

Edición: Tampoco olvide la otra entrevista de CNBC con nuestro chico Tommy, donde también *admitió* que se detuvieron para *salvarse* . O la entrevista de la CNBC con Vlad donde lo dijo varias veces con seguridad que *NO ERA* un problema de liquidez, pero ese es su razonamiento ahora. (Puede encontrar estas 2 entrevistas en youtube, AutoMod no me deja vincular youtube)

Edición n. ° 2: el interés corto de XRT ha subido un 20% esta semana y ha alcanzado el 199% SI https://www.etfchannel.com/type/most-shorted-etfs/ ¿ más pruebas de las caídas de precios artificiales?


_


----------



## Tars (20 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> DeepFuckingValue HA DOBLADO su posición en GameStop: *50.000 acciones más*



Admito que el otro día puse una orden de venta a 40$ que no se cumplió puesto que caduca al final del día si no ocurre, pensando que a esto ya no le quedaba recorrido. Pero viendo esto, HODL hasta el final, aquí se vende cuando valga 1$.


----------



## jorlau (20 Feb 2021)

Ultimate dijo:


> _
> *Por qué GameStop iba a causar un colapso de todo el mercado y por qué todavía lo hará:*
> 
> 
> ...



Si, eso es asi, por eso en esta guerra hay mucho HF en ambos bandos, porque la mierda es de tal calibre que pueda estallar todo el sistema.

Los HF que están en el bando de lis retard, no es que nos quieran hacer in favor, es que quieren salvar el sistema, o sea, su negocio.


Me gusta la acción.

HOLD


----------



## Jebediah (20 Feb 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Admito que el otro día puse una orden de venta a 40$ que no se cumplió puesto que caduca al final del día si no ocurre, pensando que a esto ya no le quedaba recorrido. Pero viendo esto, HODL hasta el final, aquí se vende cuando valga 1$.



Los HODL españoles somos los "Jodel".


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (20 Feb 2021)

Con una pérdida del casi 80% que llevo...ya no me viene de ahí.

A *HOLD *por *JODL *y el *LOL*.


----------



## xzess (20 Feb 2021)

El problema es que está en espiral de bajada, y seguirá atacada continuamente por los hf. Es una lotería. La noticia de dfv, casi con seguridad hará que suba el lunes diría que a 50, pero es muy complicado dado que explote, esta historia depende del interés, y ha bajado un montón, aún puede ocurrir que suba ordenadamente o que rompa arriba, si hay reconversion y noticias del famoso ceo. Yo recomendaría más AMC, pero está en las mismas, salvo que casi casi está en el suelo, mientras gme puede corregir mucho aún.


----------



## Jebediah (20 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> El problema es que está en espiral de bajada, y seguirá atacada continuamente por los hf. Es una lotería. La noticia de dfv, casi con seguridad hará que suba el lunes diría que a 50, pero es muy complicado dado que explote, esta historia depende del interés, y ha bajado un montón, aún puede ocurrir que suba ordenadamente o que rompa arriba, si hay reconversion y noticias del famoso ceo. Yo recomendaría más AMC, pero está en las mismas, salvo que casi casi está en el suelo, mientras gme puede corregir mucho aún.



Yo tengo acciones de AMC y estoy considerando cambiarlas por GME. De ocurrir aún el short squeeze, todo se centra en GME que sería el gran pelotazo, dudo que AMC pueda hacerlo a ese nivel.

Por otra parte, en cuanto a inversión _per se_, GME no aprovechó la subida para sacar algo de pasta (no pudieron) y AMC sí, por lo que parte de la deuda que tenía desaparece, pero por contra las acciones han sufrido una dilución tremenda por la venta de acciones convertibles que tenía Silver Lake por $600 millones y la comentada por la propia AMC que vendió acciones por valor de $300 millones. La empresa ve algo de luz de cara al futuro (además con las vacunas en marcha) pero la acción ha sufrido una gran dilución. Hay que hacer balance.


----------



## Buscape (21 Feb 2021)

Puede que entre con algo el Lunes.

Mi granito de arena


----------



## WhiteRose (21 Feb 2021)

Voy a comprar 100 a ver qué pasa.


Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xzess (21 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo tengo acciones de AMC y estoy considerando cambiarlas por GME. De ocurrir aún el short squeeze, todo se centra en GME que sería el gran pelotazo, dudo que AMC pueda hacerlo a ese nivel.
> 
> Por otra parte, en cuanto a inversión _per se_, GME no aprovechó la subida para sacar algo de pasta (no pudieron) y AMC sí, por lo que parte de la deuda que tenía desaparece, pero por contra las acciones han sufrido una dilución tremenda por la venta de acciones convertibles que tenía Silver Lake por $600 millones y la comentada por la propia AMC que vendió acciones por valor de $300 millones. La empresa ve algo de luz de cara al futuro (además con las vacunas en marcha) pero la acción ha sufrido una gran dilución. Hay que hacer balance.



Mirándolo desde ese prima para mi es: GME mucho riesgo de pérdida posibilidad baja de ganancias bestiales, nula de ganancias pequeñas, es cara o cruz a medio corto y largo.
GME tiene al famoso ceo, y puede dar alguna sorpresa. 
AMC es menos riesgo, posibilidades muy bajas de ganancia bestial, posibilidad alta de ganancias medias bajas a medio largo, posibilidad media/baja de pérdidas a medio largo. 
AMC tiene la posible compra por parte de Amazon, y daría mucho valor.


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Feb 2021)

r / Wallstreetsilver

• Publicado por
u / Siguiente-Cena4988

Hace 1 minuto


*Lista de personas en Twitter que comprarán PSLV por nuevo seguidor*


Noticias
De acuerdo, mis compañeros espalda plateada, aquí están todos los que he encontrado en Twitter hasta ahora que, hasta cierto punto, comprarán PSLV por nuevo seguidor. Algunos son más grandes que otros, algunos solo pueden comprar una cantidad limitada, ¡pero aprovechémoslos todos! ¡Ve y síguelos! Además, si encuentra más personas que están haciendo lo mismo, enlácelas en los comentarios.
https://twitter.com/TheDarkLord883
https://twitter.com/wmiddelkoop
https://twitter.com/USCriticalMess
https://twitter.com/kilo74854455
https://twitter.com/TrentNorris13
https://twitter.com/TeminatorTrader
https://twitter.com/4thTurning_PM
https://twitter.com/nickchen66
https://twitter.com/StraniusC
https://twitter.com/royaljosh123
https://twitter.com/SheldonReinhart
https://twitter.com/GMonteleone
https://twitter.com/glennmariano
https://twitter.com/albertherne


----------



## xzess (21 Feb 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> r / Wallstreetsilver
> 
> • Publicado por
> u / Siguiente-Cena4988
> ...



¿Que mierda nos intentas colar?


----------



## Hamtel (21 Feb 2021)

Hold GME to the Moon


----------



## Jebediah (21 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Mirándolo desde ese prima para mi es: GME mucho riesgo de pérdida posibilidad baja de ganancias bestiales, nula de ganancias pequeñas, es cara o cruz a medio corto y largo.
> GME tiene al famoso ceo, y puede dar alguna sorpresa.
> AMC es menos riesgo, posibilidades muy bajas de ganancia bestial, posibilidad alta de ganancias medias bajas a medio largo, posibilidad media/baja de pérdidas a medio largo.
> AMC tiene la posible compra por parte de Amazon, y daría mucho valor.



Me quedaré con las AMC y veré si comprar algo de GME, aunque no creo.


----------



## xzess (21 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me quedaré con las AMC y veré si comprar algo de GME, aunque no creo.



Si vas a invertir aunque sean 100€, informate bien, lee noticias de ambas, su valor actual, y cosas así. No te dejes llevar por nadie auqnue la gente está bien para hacer que te fijes en algunos puntos. Busca opiniones contrarias a lo que crees etc etc...


----------



## jorlau (21 Feb 2021)

Teoría interesante sobre el precio de una accion, en este caso sobre el precio de GME


*Value-under-SI-shadow: When Short Interest is high, forget about the price (Apes go Nobel Prize?)*






Discussion
EDIT: Adding some emojis to attract more Apes to read this ‍
Definitions
Since some might not be fully aware of terminologies used throughout the following, let me first define:
*Share*: A portion of a company that you can own.
*Price*: The last price paid for a share (a single number).
*Value*: What various people think a share is worth now or some day in the future (multiple numbers, since everyone has a different opinion).
*Market cap*: The number of all shares times the price.
*Shareholder*: Someone who owns a share.
*Borrowing shares*: When you go to a share holder to borrow a share and pay a daily fee for that. One day the person you borrowed from wants their share back.
*Shorting a stock*: When you sell a borrowed share to buy it back a few days later as you expect the price to fall.
*Short interest*: The number of shares that were sold on borrow, but have yet to be returned. This is usually given as a percentage in relation to the total number of shares. For example, if there are 100 shares in total, but 20 are sold on borrow, then short interest is 20 of 100. The character “%” means “of 100”, so that’s 20%.
*Long position*: When you hold a share in expectation of the value to increase.
*Long-short conflict*: When the value is polarized (i.e. when some people think the value is very low, but some other people think the value is very high).
[And since we are already at it, for those who wonder what it means. *”Short-Laddering”*: When people who think the value is low sell to each other so the price shows a low number, while people who think the value is high just watch but don’t sell.]
Introduction
I would like to raise some attention towards a theoretical observation that when an asset has high short interest, its fundamental value/market cap becomes actually meaningless. Thus, accusing people of buying GME not for its fundamental value but to cause a short squeeze in fact just means the person who accuses did likely not fully comprehend economical dynamics. This shall not mean that anyone did not buy GME for its fundamental value. Just accusing someone of not doing so would be wrong-doing and lacks understanding of a potentially so far overlooked economical effect. The accuser might not be aware of this.
But let me explain.
Theory
Short Interest (SI)
As soon as someone (i.e. hedge funds) turns on the short interest faucet, the fundamental value of the underlying asset starts to diffuse. This is due to the fact that the artificially increased supply from borrowing disturbs the price, which otherwise is in perfect balance between natural supply and demand. At low short interest the price is “naturally meaningful”. With increasing short interest, however, the price becomes more and more “artificially meaningless”.
Value-under-SI-Shadow
With the price getting disturbed by short interest, we cannot “see” the true market cap any more. Let us define Value-under-SI-Shadow as the portion of the fundamental market cap of the asset, which becomes “invisible” to the market participants under short interest.
I would like you to especially note that at high short interest all assets become equal in a sense that their natural price gets more and more hidden under the artificial shadow of borrowing cast by the short seller’s short interest.
Another observation is that as short interest increases, the short seller increasingly replaces the market cap of the asset with their own market cap. By turning on the short interest faucet, the short seller accepts putting more and more of itself on the poker table to increase their position to pocket more and more of the value-under-SI-shadow.
Example
At 0% short interest, the fundamental value of the underlying asset is 100% meaningful. However, at 100% short interest the fundamental value of the underlying asset is 0% meaningful (so 100% meaningless). At 100% short interest the market cap of the underlying asset is also 100% replaced by the market cap of the short seller.
Application
Unchallenged Value-under-SI-Shadow
In a situation of high short interest, if no one challenges the situation, the short seller gets to eat/win the asset. Since there is no long-short conflict, no one even wants to see the value-under-SI-shadow any more. Winning the asset allows the short seller to take an even larger short position in their next bet. This has happened for decades, allowing short sellers to grow like cancer in our economy.
Challenging Value-under-SI-Shadow
In the case of GME, however, the short seller gets challenged: by taking a long position, the player, who is currently represented by the public, forces a coin throw. Should the underlying asset go bankrupt (i.e. value-under-SI-shadow turns out to be 0), the short seller‘s hypothesis becomes true and they get to win the underlying asset. Should, however, the underlying asset not go bankrupt (i.e. value-under-SI-shadow stays greater than 0), the long player’s hypothesis (which simply is, that the short seller is wrong) renders true and they get to win what? Remember? Ha! The short seller’s market cap!
In fact it gets even weirder: as long as there is a long-short conflict where enough people BELIEVE the value-under-SI-shadow is larger than 0, the short seller will not be able to close their short interest. Since Millennials are very strongly attached to Gamestop, no one believes that the value is 0. It is virtually impossible for the short seller to ever win their bet. Plotkin did not understand that the biggest enemy of Value-under-SI-shadow is a persistent public belief system. No shill bot, nothing, will ever be able to erase Gamestop from the hearts of the public. The public just LIKES Gamestop. The same held true for Tesla during times of high short interest. When value is polarized, a short seller just cannot win, even if the economics align, even if they predicted the economics correctly. Value is not the economics. Value is belief (see definitions). If you don’t understand this, my dear hedge funds, you should not gamble in your very own casino.
Furthermore, since the described event could be understood as a coin throw, probabilities are 50 - 50. You would think! But since in this case the underlying asset is a business, the long player could even materialize their belief as value-under-SI-value greater than 0 by simply increasing the businesses revenue (i.e. by being a returning customer). So, Elon wasn’t exactly right, but close enough!
Fundamental value in challenged Value-under-SI-Shadow
Fundamental value is of minor relevance under challenged high value-under-SI-shadow. Why is that? Since short interest is so high, hedge funds have essentially turned the stock into a lottery ticket with a high probability to win the short seller’s market cap. So even if you wanted to buy it for the fundamental value, in fact you cannot, because the value-under-SI-shadow is so high that all you get to buy is the bet against the short seller to win their market cap. What is the short sellers market cap? Since excessively high short interest is typically only caused by a greedy hedge fund, which is backed up by the clearing house, which is backed up by insurers, which are backed up by the government, which is backed up by other governments across the globe, the market cap of the short seller seems to be more or less the whole economy give or take a few trillion dollars. In other words, the hedge funds invite the public to buy a lottery ticket to win the world economy with high probability. Mr. Griffin, do you still think Mr. Plotkin is one of the smartest hedge fund managers of our time? YES or NO?
Predicting the GME Challenge for 2021
Scientifically speaking, every theory is always only as reliable as its power to predict. One of the outcomes of this theory, if the player in long position keeps challenging GME and value-under-SI-shadow remains greater than 0, might constitute the biggest wealth transfer the world has ever seen. It would not actually crash the economy. It will just cause GME shareholders to win the economy. This potential outcome could roughly be formalized as
GME x ɛ > $ x ∞,
meaning every teeny tiniest fraction of GME could become worth more than an infinite mountain of $ if the short seller’s hypothesis gets falsified, i.e. when Gamestop does not go bankrupt. (If you are worried about the details, the right hand side of the equation is not fully correct, since the economy of course is not infinite. But I would argue in relation to what most of us have in our pockets today it will feel virtually infinite.)
Of course, many people wouldn’t like that outcome so GME shareholders are already being manipulated by the media and likely will get bullied a lot by the government. But you need to get used to it, this is what happens when you are asset-rich. Some people will be envy of you. Some people will hate you for your wealth ignoring who you are as a person. And of course the government will keep an eye on you more closely to balance your wealth against less fortunate. In other words, you are getting the treatment just like any other millionaire. If you don’t like it you can always paper hand your GME shares. Some did.
Other outcomes of the theory would be: (1) long players leave position thereby cancel the challenge. (2) value-under-SI-shadow becomes 0 due to Gamestop bankruptcy. In both cases the short seller wins the fundamental market cap and long players loose their position. (3) value under-SI-shadow becomes 0 due to short player leaving their position. This would require the short seller to buy the asset thereby causing a squeeze. A reader has also proposed an outcome (4) in which the short seller loses their market cap as part of the borrowing fees. While this would eliminate the hedge fund, it would not lower short interest, just shift short interest into the hands of the clearing house, then their insurances, then the government who allows shorting in the first place.
Lastly, and unfortunately one must say, as with every game there also is a possibility of the referee stepping in to stop the game. In this case the referee would have to accept that no one will play the game any more in the future.
Disclaimer
To the best of my knowledge this theory being very explicit about the “value-under-SI-shadow” phenomenon is novel. Should anyone have ties to the Nobel Prize in Economics committee, I think this deserves their attention. It will impact our financial markets in the long run. It would further be nice if we could win that prize, too, next to the market cap of the short seller. I think nominations can be done on their website?!
Please note none of the above is financial advice.


....


----------



## jorlau (21 Feb 2021)

Traduccioón de google:

Valor bajo la sombra del SI: cuando el interés corto es alto, olvídese del precio (¿los monos van al premio Nobel?) 
Discusión EDITAR: Agregar algunos emojis para atraer más simios para leer esto ‍
Definiciones Dado que es posible que algunos no estén completamente al tanto de las terminologías utilizadas en lo siguiente, permítanme definir primero: 
Compartir: una parte de una empresa que puede poseer. 
Precio: El último precio pagado por una acción (un solo número). 
Valor: lo que varias personas creen que vale una acción ahora o algún día en el futuro (varios números, ya que todos tienen una opinión diferente). Capitalización de mercado: el número de todas las acciones multiplicado por el precio. 
Accionista: Alguien que posee una acción. 
Préstamo de acciones: cuando acude a un accionista para pedir prestada una acción y paga una tarifa diaria por ello. Un día, la persona que le pidió prestado quiere que le devuelvan su parte. 
Corto de una acción: cuando vende una acción prestada para volver a comprarla unos días después, ya que espera que el precio baje. Interés corto: la cantidad de acciones que se vendieron en préstamo, pero que aún no se han devuelto. Por lo general, se expresa como un porcentaje en relación con el número total de acciones. Por ejemplo, si hay 100 acciones en total, pero 20 se venden en préstamo, entonces el interés corto es 20 de 100. El carácter "%" significa "de 100", por lo que es 20%. 
Posición larga: cuando mantiene una acción esperando que el valor aumente. 
Conflicto largo-corto: cuando el valor está polarizado (es decir, cuando algunas personas piensan que el valor es muy bajo, pero otras personas piensan que el valor es muy alto). [Y como ya estamos en eso, para aquellos que se preguntan qué significa. "Escalera corta": cuando las personas que piensan que el valor es bajo se venden entre sí, por lo que el precio muestra un número bajo, mientras que las personas que piensan que el valor es alto solo miran pero no venden].

Introducción Me gustaría llamar la atención hacia una observación teórica de que cuando un activo tiene un alto interés corto, su valor fundamental / capitalización de mercado deja de tener sentido. Por lo tanto, acusar a las personas de comprar GME no por su valor fundamental sino por causar un pequeño apretón, de hecho, significa que la persona que acusa probablemente no comprendió completamente la dinámica económica. Esto no significa que nadie haya comprado GME por su valor fundamental. Acusar simplemente a alguien de no hacerlo sería una mala conducta y no comprende un efecto económico que hasta ahora se ha pasado por alto. Es posible que el acusador no se dé cuenta de esto. Pero déjame explicarte.
Teoría Interés corto (SI) Tan pronto como alguien (es decir, los fondos de cobertura) abre el grifo de interés corto, el valor fundamental del activo subyacente comienza a difundirse. Esto se debe al hecho de que la oferta aumentada artificialmente por el endeudamiento perturba el precio, que de otro modo está en perfecto equilibrio entre la oferta y la demanda naturales. A un interés corto bajo, el precio es "naturalmente significativo". Sin embargo, a medida que aumenta el interés a corto, el precio se vuelve cada vez más "artificialmente sin sentido". 
Valor bajo SI-Shadow Con el precio perturbado por el interés corto, ya no podemos "ver" la verdadera capitalización de mercado. Definamos Value-under-SI-Shadow como la parte de la capitalización de mercado fundamental del activo, que se vuelve "invisible" para los participantes del mercado con interés corto. Me gustaría que notara especialmente que a un interés corto alto todos los activos se igualan en el sentido de que su precio natural se oculta cada vez más bajo la sombra artificial de los préstamos emitidos por el interés corto del vendedor en corto. Otra observación es que a medida que aumenta el interés a corto, el vendedor en corto reemplaza cada vez más la capitalización de mercado del activo con su propia capitalización de mercado. Al abrir el grifo de interés corto, el vendedor en corto acepta poner más y más de sí mismo en la mesa de póquer para aumentar su posición y embolsarse más y más del valor bajo la sombra del SI. Ejemplo Con un interés corto del 0%, el valor fundamental del activo subyacente es 100% significativo. Sin embargo, al 100% de interés corto, el valor fundamental del activo subyacente es 0% significativo (por lo tanto, 100% sin sentido). A un interés corto del 100%, la capitalización de mercado del activo subyacente también se reemplaza al 100% por la capitalización de mercado del vendedor en corto.

Solicitud Valor indiscutible bajo la sombra del SI En una situación de alto interés en corto, si nadie desafía la situación, el vendedor en corto puede comerse / ganar el activo. Dado que no hay un conflicto largo-corto, nadie quiere ver más el valor bajo la sombra del SI. Ganar el activo permite al vendedor en corto tomar una posición corta aún mayor en su próxima apuesta. Esto ha sucedido durante décadas, lo que ha permitido que los vendedores en corto crezcan como un cáncer en nuestra economía. 
Valor desafiante bajo SI-Shadow En el caso de GME, sin embargo, el vendedor en corto se ve desafiado: al tomar una posición larga, el jugador, que actualmente está representado por el público, fuerza un lanzamiento de moneda. Si el activo subyacente se declara en quiebra (es decir, el valor bajo la sombra del SI resulta ser 0), la hipótesis del vendedor en corto se vuelve verdadera y pueden ganar el activo subyacente. Sin embargo, si el activo subyacente no se declara en quiebra (es decir, el valor bajo la sombra del SI permanece mayor que 0), la hipótesis del jugador largo (que simplemente es que el vendedor en corto está equivocado) se vuelve verdadera y ¿qué ganan? ¿Recuerda? ¡Decir ah! ¡La capitalización de mercado del vendedor en corto! De hecho, se vuelve aún más extraño: siempre que haya un conflicto largo-corto en el que suficientes personas CREAN que el valor bajo la sombra del SI es mayor que 0, el vendedor corto no podrá cerrar su interés corto. Dado que los Millennials están muy apegados a Gamestop, nadie cree que el valor sea 0. Es prácticamente imposible que el vendedor en corto gane su apuesta. Plotkin no entendió que el mayor enemigo de Value-under-IS-shadow es un sistema de creencias públicas persistente. Ningún robot cómplice, nada, podrá borrar a Gamestop de los corazones del público. Al público simplemente le GUSTA Gamestop. Lo mismo sucedió con Tesla en momentos de alto interés a corto plazo. Cuando el valor está polarizado, un vendedor en corto simplemente no puede ganar, incluso si la economía se alinea, incluso si predijo la economía correctamente. El valor no es la economía. El valor es creencia (ver definiciones). Si no comprenden esto, queridos fondos de cobertura, no deberían apostar en su propio casino. Además, dado que el evento descrito podría entenderse como un lanzamiento de moneda, las probabilidades son 50 - 50. ¡Pensarías! Pero dado que en este caso el activo subyacente es un negocio, el jugador largo podría incluso materializar su creencia como valor por debajo del valor de SI mayor que 0 simplemente aumentando los ingresos de la empresa (es decir, siendo un cliente recurrente). Entonces, Elon no estaba exactamente en lo correcto, ¡pero lo suficientemente cerca!
Valor fundamental en Value-under-SI-Shadow desafiado El valor fundamental es de menor relevancia bajo el desafío de alto valor bajo la sombra del SI. ¿Porqué es eso? Dado que el interés a corto es tan alto, los fondos de cobertura esencialmente han convertido las acciones en un billete de lotería con una alta probabilidad de ganar la capitalización de mercado del vendedor en corto. Entonces, incluso si quisiera comprarlo por el valor fundamental, de hecho no puede, porque el valor bajo la sombra del SI es tan alto que todo lo que puede comprar es la apuesta contra el vendedor en corto para ganar su capitalización de mercado. ¿Cuál es la capitalización de mercado de vendedores en corto? Dado que el interés corto excesivamente alto generalmente solo es causado por un fondo de cobertura codicioso, que está respaldado por la cámara de compensación, que está respaldado por aseguradoras, que están respaldadas por el gobierno, que está respaldado por otros gobiernos en todo el mundo, la capitalización de mercado del vendedor en corto parece ser más o menos toda la economía, más o menos, unos pocos billones de dólares. En otras palabras, los fondos de cobertura invitan al público a comprar un billete de lotería para ganar la economía mundial con alta probabilidad. Sr. Griffin, ¿todavía cree que el Sr. Plotkin es uno de los administradores de fondos de cobertura más inteligentes de nuestro tiempo? ¿Sí o no?

Predicción del desafío GME para 2021 Hablando científicamente, cada teoría es siempre tan confiable como su poder de predicción. Uno de los resultados de esta teoría, si el jugador en posición larga sigue desafiando a GME y el valor bajo la sombra del SI sigue siendo mayor que 0, podría constituir la mayor transferencia de riqueza que el mundo haya visto. En realidad, no colapsaría la economía. Simplemente hará que los accionistas de GME ganen la economía. Este resultado potencial podría formalizarse aproximadamente como GME x ɛ> $ x ∞, lo que significa que cada mínima fracción de GME podría valer más que una montaña infinita de $ si la hipótesis del vendedor en corto se falsifica, es decir, cuando Gamestop no quiebra. (Si está preocupado por los detalles, el lado derecho de la ecuación no es completamente correcto, ya que la economía, por supuesto, no es infinita. Pero yo diría que en relación con lo que la mayoría de nosotros tenemos en nuestros bolsillos hoy, se sentirá virtualmente infinito.) Por supuesto, a muchas personas no les gustaría ese resultado, por lo que los accionistas de GME ya están siendo manipulados por los medios de comunicación y es probable que el gobierno los intimide mucho. Pero necesitas acostumbrarte, esto es lo que sucede cuando tienes muchos activos. Algunas personas te envidiarán. Algunas personas te odiarán por tu riqueza ignorando quién eres como persona. Y, por supuesto, el gobierno lo vigilará más de cerca para equilibrar su riqueza con los menos afortunados. En otras palabras, estás recibiendo el tratamiento como cualquier otro millonario. Si no le gusta, siempre puede entregar en papel sus acciones de GME. Algunos lo hicieron.
Otros resultados de la teoría serían: (1) los jugadores largos abandonan la posición y cancelan el desafío. (2) value-under-SI-shadow se convierte en 0 debido a la quiebra de Gamestop. En ambos casos, el vendedor en corto gana la capitalización de mercado fundamental y los jugadores largos pierden su posición. (3) el valor bajo la sombra del SI se convierte en 0 debido a que el jugador corto abandona su posición. Esto requeriría que el vendedor en corto compre el activo, lo que provocaría una contracción. Un lector también ha propuesto un resultado (4) en el que el vendedor en corto pierde su capitalización de mercado como parte de las comisiones por préstamos. Si bien esto eliminaría el fondo de cobertura, no reduciría el interés a corto, simplemente trasladaría el interés a corto a manos de la cámara de compensación, luego a sus seguros y luego al gobierno que permite la colocación en corto en primer lugar. Por último, y lamentablemente hay que decirlo, como en todos los partidos también existe la posibilidad de que el árbitro intervenga para detener el juego. En este caso, el árbitro tendría que aceptar que nadie volverá a jugar el juego en el futuro. Descargo de responsabilidad Hasta donde yo sé, esta teoría, que es muy explícita sobre el fenómeno del “valor bajo la sombra del SI”, es novedosa. Si alguien tiene vínculos con el comité del Premio Nobel de Economía, creo que merece su atención. Tendrá un impacto en nuestros mercados financieros a largo plazo. Además, sería bueno si pudiéramos ganar ese premio también, junto a la capitalización de mercado del vendedor en corto. Creo que las nominaciones se pueden hacer en su sitio web. Tenga en cuenta que ninguno de los anteriores es un consejo financiero.


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (21 Feb 2021)

Pantallazo de DFV del viernes


----------



## Gurney (22 Feb 2021)

Interesante artículo de CoinDesk sobre DeFi en relación a toda esta locura-cleptocracia sucedida en torno a GameStop:

Interest in DeFi Is Surging. You Can Thank GameStop - CoinDesk


_One of the most iconic moments of the past week was when *Keith Gill, otherwise known as Reddit trader DeepF**kingValue, testified in front of the House Financial Services Committee: “I am not a cat.”* All who enjoyed the video of the meeting in which a frustrated lawyer struggled with Zoom settings (who among us hasn’t experienced Zoom awkwardness?) immediately knew what he was referring to, and some of us may or may not have spluttered coffee all over our keyboard.

It wasn’t so much the power of memes that made his remark feel important, nor was it just the humor that made us sit up. It was more the deadpan delivery, staring at the screen, addressing some of the most powerful people in the world. To me, it synthesized a loud shift in attitudes toward authority. With that throwaway remark, *Mr. Gill demonstrated loyalty to his tribe rather than to the establishment*, a sentiment we see playing out not only across social media but also in classrooms, culture, startups and even in the intimidating world of finance._

(...)

_This goes beyond individual crypto assets. The congressional hearings highlighted a growing awareness of structural risks in our capital markets. This, combined with recent industry trends, points to strong potential growth in an area of digital assets we have not yet talked much about in this column: *decentralized finance, or *__*“DeFi.”*_

(...)


_The GameStop drama awakened a greater interest in financial market plumbing, something that very few had bothered to care about before. *When we see what looks like institutions trampling on the retail investor, we have questions*. Few congressional hearings have been as eagerly followed as this one, in the hopes of getting answers and of seeing the beginning of change. 

This is happening at the same time as an explosion of interest and development in DeFi applications.
*The term “DeFi” refers to self-executing programs that fulfill the functions of centralized financial services such as borrowing, lending and trading, but in a decentralized, peer-to-peer manner

This week, Bloomberg reported that approximately $359 million worth of GameStop shares failed to deliver on Jan. 28.* *In the world of automated crypto asset trading, that couldn’t happen. Also, trades can’t be frozen, all traders have equal priority, and there is no authority who can change the rules or middleman who can prioritize some orders over others.*

The concept started a few years ago in an experimental corner of the Ethereum ecosystem, with open-source “smart contracts” deployed to execute trades, interest payments and collateral swaps. Last year saw the rise of “yield farming,” which refers to hopping from platform to platform in search of the highest yields. *These sometimes reached triple digits, at a time when official interest rates were near zero.

The returns were significant, but so were the opportunities for things to go wrong*. Many platforms were constructed on hastily written code, and last year we reported on numerous bugs and losses that had no recourse. Mistakes are not unexpected at the start of an innovation spurt, however, and the creativity and output were (and still are) astonishing._

(...)


_




_



(...)


*The returns on DeFi assets may be high so far this year, but so are the risks*_. There’s the possibility of a t*echnological glitch, or a hack* – we’ve reported on a few just this month. *There’s regulatory risk*: the controversial FinCEN proposal presented in December of last year, which suggests that exchanges require identifying information for receiving addresses, would dampen DeFi innovation and make some functions unviable. *There is also liquidity risk*: even a small institutional order could distort the market, and it may be difficult to exit when necessary. What’s more, the high volatility of DeFi assets means the downside could be brutal.

Nevertheless, given the public support for examining structural inefficiency and fragility in traditional capital markets, and the increase in DeFi activity and innovation, *the growth in mainstream interest is likely to accelerate*._


----------



## Pailarocas (22 Feb 2021)

Viene con buen PRE GME, a ver si no se desinfla


----------



## chocolate (22 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*46,80*+6,21 (+15,30 %)
A partir del 22 de febrero 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.

Esta semana la cosa se puede poner interesting. beHold!!


----------



## Hamtel (22 Feb 2021)

Compradas 50 acciones más


----------



## chocolate (22 Feb 2021)

Como curiosidad contaros que este fin de semana soñé que vendía mis pocas GMEs a 39.769$ (dolar arriba, dolar abajo) cada una.
Se que soñar es gratis y que puede que esté influenciado por los memes pero me desperté de golpe del susto


----------



## [IΞI] (22 Feb 2021)

El jilo estará muerto pero está subiendo un 18% ahora, yo esperaría un poco


----------



## jorlau (22 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Como curiosidad contaros que este fin de semana soñé que vendía mis pocas GMEs a 39.769$ (dolar arriba, dolar abajo) cada una.
> Se que soñar es gratis y que puede que esté influenciado por los memes pero me desperté de golpe del susto



A mi me pasa lo mismo, pero mi número es 69420,69 $ por acción arriba o abajo.

HOLD


----------



## Zoeric (22 Feb 2021)

Yo también me lo andaba pensando.
El rollo que le veo, es que al margen de todo lo demás, ya han echo trampas una vez. Y estoy convencido de que llegado el momento, no tendrían ningún reparo en volverlas a hacer.


----------



## chocolate (22 Feb 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Yo también me lo andaba pensando.
> El rollo que le veo, es que al margen de todo lo demás, ya han echo trampas una vez. Y estoy convencido de que llegado el momento, no tendrían ningún reparo en volverlas a hacer.



Hombre, no creo que Vlad el antiholdeador se atreva a hacerlo de nuevo después de pasarlas canutas durante el juicio.







Musk, contra el CEO de Robinhood: es "Vlad, el empalador de acciones"


----------



## Faldo (22 Feb 2021)

Están liquidando Bitcoins para para tener cash para el short squeeze. 

HOLD!!!!!


----------



## anonimocobarde (22 Feb 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Están liquidando Bitcoins para para tener cash para el short squeeze.
> 
> HOLD!!!!!



¿En serio? ¿Fuente?


----------



## chocolate (22 Feb 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Están liquidando Bitcoins para para tener cash para el short squeeze.
> 
> HOLD!!!!!



A ver, en el poco tiempo que llevo criptomonedeando he visto que desde la noche del Domingo hasta las 15h o así del Lunes empiezan a soltar lastre casi por costumbre. Deben ser los bots o algo porque ya parece que va recuperando terreno.


----------



## Zoeric (22 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Hombre, no creo que Vlad el antiholdeador se atreva a hacerlo de nuevo después de pasarlas canutas durante el juicio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pff, esos hijos de puta, suspenden la cotización o se inventan cualquier rollo.
El Vlad no creo y a los yankees igual no se la vuelven a hacer los brokers. Pero aquí si te deja colgado Degiro o donde las lleves, después reclama.
Yo me puede salir de BB por los pelos. La tenía en 18 y venía en caída libre. Ni me entraban los stops ni las ventas a mercado ni nada, se me quedaban colgados.


----------



## Faldo (22 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿En serio? ¿Fuente?



Un estudio realizado por la universidad de mis cojones. 

Pero a que estaría bien?


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (22 Feb 2021)

GME subiendo un 7,6% hoy. El partido está vivo señores.


----------



## xzess (22 Feb 2021)

GME+12% y AMC+8%
Es posible que hagan lo que han hecho otras veces, subir el precio de la acción para entrar con cortos un poco mas arriba y volver a tirarlas.
AMC pinta bien por ahora.


----------



## Hamtel (22 Feb 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (22 Feb 2021)




----------



## marbruck (22 Feb 2021)

Hola burbujistas, a mí en Renta 4 me sale este mensaje: "Todos los valores que coticen en mercados OTC de renta variable americana quedan limitados al cierre de posiciones. Los clientes no podrán comprar ni incrementar posición en estos mercados: sólo será posible vender. Los clientes deben vender su cartera antes del 15 de marzo o proceder al traspaso a otra entidad antes de esta fecha.
A partir del 15 de marzo, Renta 4 no aceptará ningún tipo de operativa sobre estos valores. Para cualquier duda o aclaración pueden ponerse en contacto con su asesor comercial o su oficina."

Tengo 2 acciones de GME por el trolleo (no creo que todavía haya terminado el tema), y me jode que me obliguen a venderlas antes del 15 de marzo ¿Esto es legal?


----------



## [IΞI] (22 Feb 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Hola burbujistas, a mí en Renta 4 me sale este mensaje: "Todos los valores que coticen en mercados OTC de renta variable americana quedan limitados al cierre de posiciones. Los clientes no podrán comprar ni incrementar posición en estos mercados: sólo será posible vender. Los clientes deben vender su cartera antes del 15 de marzo o proceder al traspaso a otra entidad antes de esta fecha.
> A partir del 15 de marzo, Renta 4 no aceptará ningún tipo de operativa sobre estos valores. Para cualquier duda o aclaración pueden ponerse en contacto con su asesor comercial o su oficina."
> 
> Tengo 2 acciones de GME por el trolleo (no creo que todavía haya terminado el tema), y me jode que me obliguen a venderlas antes del 15 de marzo ¿Esto es legal?



R4 te está haciendo un Robinjud

U gotta fight 4 your right to troll


----------



## marbruck (22 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> R4 te está haciendo un Robinjud
> 
> U gotta fight 4 your right to troll



¿A alguien más le pasa con Renta 4 o algún otro broker español?


----------



## jorlau (22 Feb 2021)

Bonito día en verde, ojalá hayan muchos más.

Me gusta la acción

HOLD


----------



## jorlau (22 Feb 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> ¿A alguien más le pasa con Renta 4 o algún otro broker español?



No se lo que es un mercado OTC, estas seguro que le afecta a tus acciones de GME?


----------



## anonimocobarde (22 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> No se lo que es un mercado OTC, estas seguro que le afecta a tus acciones de GME?



Qué son los mercados Over The Counter (OTC)




No creo.



marbruck dijo:


> Hola burbujistas, a mí en Renta 4 me sale este mensaje: "Todos los valores que coticen en mercados OTC de renta variable americana quedan limitados al cierre de posiciones. Los clientes no podrán comprar ni incrementar posición en estos mercados: sólo será posible vender. Los clientes deben vender su cartera antes del 15 de marzo *o proceder al traspaso a otra entidad *antes de esta fecha.
> A partir del 15 de marzo, Renta 4 no aceptará ningún tipo de operativa sobre estos valores. Para cualquier duda o aclaración pueden ponerse en contacto con su asesor comercial o su oficina."



Tampoco es que obliguen a vender nada.


----------



## anonimocobarde (22 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Vaya, han borrado el post.









No está todo pero está lo importante, creo.


----------



## xzess (23 Feb 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Hola burbujistas, a mí en Renta 4 me sale este mensaje: "Todos los valores que coticen en mercados OTC de renta variable americana quedan limitados al cierre de posiciones. Los clientes no podrán comprar ni incrementar posición en estos mercados: sólo será posible vender. Los clientes deben vender su cartera antes del 15 de marzo o proceder al traspaso a otra entidad antes de esta fecha.
> A partir del 15 de marzo, Renta 4 no aceptará ningún tipo de operativa sobre estos valores. Para cualquier duda o aclaración pueden ponerse en contacto con su asesor comercial o su oficina."
> 
> Tengo 2 acciones de GME por el trolleo (no creo que todavía haya terminado el tema), y me jode que me obliguen a venderlas antes del 15 de marzo ¿Esto es legal?



No entiendo ese movimiento, un broker no puede más que ganar con los movimientos de acciones, suban o bajen. Me parece rarisimo que no les rente, algo hay detrás d normativas o leyes o requisitos. 
A ver si encontramos info.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2021)

AMC 6.55 0.85 14.91% : AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. - Yahoo Finance 

Comentan que abren las salas con restricciones, grandes noticias para AMC. De momento viene en +8%.


----------



## fran1488 (23 Feb 2021)

Seguimos holdeando retards.


----------



## chocolate (23 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*45,03*-0,97 (-2,11 %)


----------



## jorlau (23 Feb 2021)

Todo rojo, AMC muy verde y GME aguantando el chaparrón, ahora nos vemos.


HOLD


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Todo rojo, AMC muy verde y GME aguantando el chaparrón, ahora nos vemos.
> 
> 
> HOLD



¡Vamos _Jodel_!


----------



## Hamtel (23 Feb 2021)

GME bastante estable. AMC subiendo muchísimo estos dos días


----------



## jorlau (23 Feb 2021)

Al final hemos aguantado el chaparrón y hemos acabado casi secos.Pero han pasado cosas.

Muy pronto ha caído o han bajado el precio un -11%,lo que ha activado el SSR (prohibición de venta en corto) el resto de la sesión y la sesión de mañana.

Algunos brokers como Schawb o TD Ameritrade , han subido el margen para ponerse corto al 300%.Por lo que pueda pasar.

Al cierre GME ha anunciado que ha dimitido o han cesado al director financiero.No se si será bueno o malo.

Al final ha habido una lucha muy fuerte por cerrar en 45, tiene que ver con otra batalla dentro de esta guerra, que es el vencimiento de opciones, pero ahí me pierdo, demasiado para un retard.

Bueno, me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## xzess (24 Feb 2021)

No he verificado lo siguiente, pero de ser verdad son buenas noticias, aunque previenen squeeze, creo, pero debería mejorar rendimiento fundamental de las empresas citadas.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Al cierre GME ha anunciado que ha dimitido o han cesado al director financiero.No se si será bueno o malo.



Habran llegado a algun tipo de acuerdo, pòrque no veran que sea el ideal para el desarrollo que quieran hacer. Su experiencia era de gestion financiera de cadenas de restaurantes o tiendas (todo comercio fisico), quiza no lo ven como para dar el salto al neogocio digital. Se ira el 26 de Marzo. Algo asi es lo que le dijeron a Bloomberg:

"The board and management pushed Bell out to make way for a new finance chief who shares their vision of transforming GameStop from a brick-and-mortar retailer into an e-commerce company"

Prisa no tenemos, y parece que lo que es caer, poco mas va a caer ya.


----------



## xzess (24 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Habran llegado a algun tipo de acuerdo, pòrque no veran que sea el ideal para el desarrollo que quieran hacer. Su experiencia era de gestion financiera de cadenas de restaurantes o tiendas (todo comercio fisico), quiza no lo ven como para dar el salto al neogocio digital. Se ira el 26 de Marzo. Algo asi es lo que le dijeron a Bloomberg:
> 
> "The board and management pushed Bell out to make way for a new finance chief who shares their vision of transforming GameStop from a brick-and-mortar retailer into an e-commerce company"
> 
> Prisa no tenemos, y parece que lo que es caer, poco mas va a caer ya.



Eso creo yo también, el nuevo CEO poniendo orden. Creo que es algo muy bueno, que reeestructuren, mucho peor sería que se estanquen y no hagan nada con el dinero que les está lloviendo. Lo mismo con AMC.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> No he verificado lo siguiente, pero de ser verdad son buenas noticias, aunque previenen squeeze, creo, pero debería mejorar rendimiento fundamental de las empresas citadas.



Para el squeeze creo que aún hay cortos de sobra, después de la subida vi en algún artículo que otra vez se habían posicionado muchos cortos, no tantos como antes pero muchos. ¿Alguien que sepa ver la cantidad de cortos?


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

Este parece actualizado, si es correcto es bastante inferior a lo que creía, 23% de cortos para GME y 29% para AMC, no habría squeeze.


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Habran llegado a algun tipo de acuerdo, pòrque no veran que sea el ideal para el desarrollo que quieran hacer. Su experiencia era de gestion financiera de cadenas de restaurantes o tiendas (todo comercio fisico), quiza no lo ven como para dar el salto al neogocio digital. Se ira el 26 de Marzo. Algo asi es lo que le dijeron a Bloomberg:
> 
> "The board and management pushed Bell out to make way for a new finance chief who shares their vision of transforming GameStop from a brick-and-mortar retailer into an e-commerce company"
> 
> Prisa no tenemos, y parece que lo que es caer, poco mas va a caer ya.




Sí, creo que los tiros van por ahí

GameStop anuncia la renuncia del director financiero y la transformación de apoyo a la sucesión de Planto Grapevine, Texas (23 de febrero de 2021) -GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME), ("GameStop" o la "empresa") anunció hoy que Jim Bell, vicepresidente ejecutivo y director financiero , renunciará a sus funciones el 26 de marzo de 2021. La Compañía agradece al Sr. Bell por sus importantes contribuciones y liderazgo, incluidos sus esfuerzos durante el año pasado durante la pandemia de COVID-19. La Compañía ha iniciado la búsqueda de un Director Financiero permanente con las capacidades y calificaciones para ayudar a acelerar la transformación de GameStop. Se ha contratado a una empresa líder en búsqueda de ejecutivos para respaldar el proceso. Se evaluarán candidatos internos y externos. Si no existe un reemplazo permanente en el momento de la partida del Sr. Bell, GameStop tiene la intención de nombrar a Diana Jajeh, quien actualmente es vicepresidenta sénior y directora de contabilidad, para el cargo de directora financiera interina. La señora Jajeh tiene más de dos décadas de experiencia operando como auditora, contraloría y ejecutiva de finanzas corporativas. Después de comenzar su carrera en PricewaterhouseCoopers, posteriormente ocupó cargos de responsabilidad en empresas como Visa (NYSE: V) y e.l.f. Cosméticos (NYSE: ELF).


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Este parece actualizado, si es correcto es bastante inferior a lo que creía, 23% de cortos para GME y 29% para AMC, no habría squeeze.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 581257



Nada es lo que parece, todo es muy complicado.

Voy a intentar hacer una explicación de retard en base a lo que leo por aquí y por allí y además advierto de que no se inglés.

Esos datos son de los cortos directos sobre las acciones, que están obligados a informar cada poco tiempo.Son los que usan para su narrativa de que han cubierto los cortos.
Pero no los han cubierto, los han trasladado a varios (bastantes) ETFs, principalmente a uno llamado XRT.Porque los ETFs no están obligados a informar de sus posiciones cortas, al menos en tan poco tiempo.
O sea, los están ocultando,y no solo eso, además se están duplicando o más.
Y esto es muy peligroso porque puede colapsar todo el mercado.

Otro frente esta en las Opciones.Mucha gente está ganando dinero con esto, pero los gordos que están ahí, están para ejercitar la opción y que les entreguen las acciones, para lo cual si no las tienen, tienen que acudir al mercado.Mercado que esta seco, hay muy pocas acciones en circulación.

Los retard solo podemos aguantar y esperar que dios nos pille confesados.Eso si, solo con el dinero que podemos permitirnos perder.


Me gusta la acción


HOLD


----------



## marbruck (24 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> No entiendo ese movimiento, un broker no puede más que ganar con los movimientos de acciones, suban o bajen. Me parece rarisimo que no les rente, algo hay detrás d normativas o leyes o requisitos.
> A ver si encontramos info.



Voy a preguntar a mi enlace de R4 a ver que me dice y os actualizo.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Nada es lo que parece, todo es muy complicado.
> 
> Voy a intentar hacer una explicación de retard en base a lo que leo por aquí y por allí y además advierto de que no se inglés.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info interpretada. Si están escondiendo cortos están bien jodidos por lo menos en AMC, con las cuentas mejoradas, las noticias de la apertura de cinesy vete a saber qué pasa al final con Amazon, este ya no baja de los $5, así que van a tener que pasar por caja por cojones. Las mantendré hasta que pete, por arriba o por abajo.


----------



## Tars (24 Feb 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Hola burbujistas, a mí en Renta 4 me sale este mensaje: "Todos los valores que coticen en mercados OTC de renta variable americana quedan limitados al cierre de posiciones. Los clientes no podrán comprar ni incrementar posición en estos mercados: sólo será posible vender. Los clientes deben vender su cartera antes del 15 de marzo o proceder al traspaso a otra entidad antes de esta fecha.
> A partir del 15 de marzo, Renta 4 no aceptará ningún tipo de operativa sobre estos valores. Para cualquier duda o aclaración pueden ponerse en contacto con su asesor comercial o su oficina."
> 
> Tengo 2 acciones de GME por el trolleo (no creo que todavía haya terminado el tema), y me jode que me obliguen a venderlas antes del 15 de marzo ¿Esto es legal?





marbruck dijo:


> Voy a preguntar a mi enlace de R4 a ver que me dice y os actualizo.



Yo he preguntado a mi gestor Renta 4 y me ha dicho lo siguiente:

Buenos días Tars:

No te preocupes, para ese valor no repercute


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien sabe qué coño ha sido este pico en Premarket? @Nico


----------



## chocolate (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## Nico (24 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué coño ha sido este pico en Premarket? @Nico



_¿De dónde sacas esa gráfica?_

¿ Es de algún sitio más o menos serio o de "tu broker" que es "pingadillo market" ?

Dame ese dato y te doy la respuesta.

De todos modos te doy las dos respuestas posibles (me quedo con la segunda)

1) Es una gráfica de un sitio "normal y serio", refleja *EL MERCADO REAL* y simplemente mostraría, que por alguna razón, compensaron todas las operaciones pendientes en un "paquete".

*NO CREO* que sea esto porque el "precio" figura a *$ 350* y no me calza con el precio de la acción.
Tampoco me suena porque indica "*225 shares*" (225 acciones) y ese no es un volumen normal en el mercado -salvo que indicara en miles y fuera 225.000-. Tampoco me suena que haya tantas operaciones.

2) Es una gráfica *de un "market maker" de chirinabo* (sitios de estafa que andan por ahí con sede en Malta o Bahamas). Estos "brokers" son falsos o casi falsos y, como no tienen regulaciones viven de robar a sus clientes.
Como tienen acceso a los datos saben dónde están los stops (de compra o venta) y, para estafar a sus clientes, suelen hacer "_operaciones out of the market_" (lo que quieren ellos, vamos) y con eso le quitan las acciones a sus clientes.

Se denominan "market makers" porque ellos *NO OPERAN directamente en el mercado*, sino reflejando "en su sitios" y "más o menos" los valores del mercado, pero si su oferta o demanda difieren de la operatoria oficial, liquidan posiciones de sus clientes.

(más largo de explicar si no he conseguido ser claro)

Esta explicación me suena más razonable (IGX MARKET o algo así) *tanto por el precio ($ 350) como por el volumen (225)*.

===

No me dejes con la duda... ¿de dónde sale la gráfica? (cítame cuando contestes para que no me pierda tu respuesta)


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué coño ha sido este pico en Premarket? @Nico
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 581426








Es de la página oficial del nasdaq , pero
Seguramente ha sido un error tipográfico



HOLD


----------



## chocolate (24 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Din! con retraso 

*46,36*+1,39 (+3,09 %)


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> _¿De dónde sacas esa gráfica?_
> 
> ¿ Es de algún sitio más o menos serio o de "tu broker" que es "pingadillo market" ?
> 
> Dame ese dato y te doy la respuesta.



@Nico, ya te han contestado pero...

GameStop Corporation Common Stock (GME) Real-Time Quotes

Son 225 acciones, no está en miles. El volumen está en línea con el resto del pre (se ve en la imagen que puse).

Paypal por ejemplo tiene algo similar pero a la inversa, pero mucho menos exagerado y sí que coincide con el pico de volumen del Pre. Alguien que tenía prisa por vender, supongo...


----------



## -Galaiko (24 Feb 2021)

¿Qué ha cambiado para que dos semanas después de que GME y AMC no dejaran de bajar ahora lleven 2 días al alza?
Además que no han dejado de ir a la par, semanas llevan así, creo que eso rompe todas las estadísticas de que sea casualidad, además los días que la bolsa ha estado en rojo AMC y GME en verde.
Es muy raro todo, algo hay, esto aun no ha acabado.

Acabo de ver, AMC rompiendo los 8,00


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> @Nico, ya te han contestado pero...
> 
> GameStop Corporation Common Stock (GME) Real-Time Quotes
> 
> ...



Más bien tenía prisa por comprar y a buen precio.


HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (24 Feb 2021)

A que te refieres con algo raro?



-Galaiko dijo:


> ¿Qué ha cambiado para que dos semanas después de que GME y AMC no dejaran de bajar ahora lleven 2 días al alza?
> Además que no han dejado de ir a la par, semanas llevan así, creo que eso rompe todas las estadísticas de que sea casualidad, además los días que la bolsa ha estado en rojo AMC y GME en verde.
> Es muy raro todo, algo hay, esto aun no ha acabado.
> 
> Acabo de ver, AMC rompiendo los 8,00


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> ¿Qué ha cambiado para que dos semanas después de que GME y AMC no dejaran de bajar ahora lleven 2 días al alza?
> Además que no han dejado de ir a la par, semanas llevan así, creo que eso rompe todas las estadísticas de que sea casualidad, además los días que la bolsa ha estado en rojo AMC y GME en verde.
> Es muy raro todo, algo hay, esto aun no ha acabado.
> 
> Acabo de ver, AMC rompiendo los 8,00



En el caso de AMC primero la subió el rumor de que Amazon podría estar interesada en sus salas de cine, y ayer subió por la noticias de que van a abrir los cines (con restricciones) en NY.


----------



## -Galaiko (24 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> A que te refieres con algo raro?



A lo que pregunto en el post y a que lleven semanas a la par subiendo y bajando iguales, hasta en los días malos de la bolsa.


----------



## Nico (24 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> @Nico, ya te han contestado pero...
> 
> GameStop Corporation Common Stock (GME) Real-Time Quotes
> 
> ...




Okis.

Alguien tenía que "_entregar 225 acciones_" para *cerrar un contrato y lo masacraron*.

Le salía más barato pagar eso por 225 acciones que la multa por incumplir el contrato. (*225 x 350 = $ 78,750*). Es más, quizás compró varias más baratas y, al no haber órdenes de venta que cubrieran todas, *tal vez las últimas 10 las pagó a ese precio*.

Si en vez de 225 acciones "de apuro" hubieran sido 20.000, tenías el claro "squeeze" y te hubiera llevado TODA la cotización a rangos elevados.

Como eran sólo 225 y "_antes de la apertura_", compró lo que le dieron al precio que le pidieron para cumplir con la posición y luego el mercado regresó a sus "valores normales".

Un "ahorcado".


----------



## Nico (24 Feb 2021)

Digamos que "eso" fue un "mini-squeeze"... 225 acciones a $ 350  

Insisto que, como tenemos *el "acumulado" de las 8:27 hs*, no necesariamente tenemos que asumir *que pagó TODAS a ese precio*.

Quizás consiguió:

100 a $ 44,50
100 a $ 90
25 a $ 350

(o algo como eso), pero lo cierto es que LA ULTIMA (o últimas) que compró, *lo hizo a $ 350*.

Siempre asumiendo -como dijo alguien más arriba- que no se trate de un "error" en la base de datos. Pero perfectamente puede ser una "compra ahorcado" (squeeze) de alguien que *SI O SI tenía que llegar a las 8.30 hs con las 225 acciones* y pagó por ellas lo que le pidieron.


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Digamos que "eso" fue un "mini-squeeze"... 225 acciones a $ 350
> 
> Insisto que, como tenemos *el "acumulado" de las 8:27 hs*, no necesariamente tenemos que asumir *que pagó TODAS a ese precio*.
> 
> ...



Si creo que es así.

Por eso el "frente" de las opciones y la lucha por cerrar el precio, por los vencimientos.

Si ejecutan la asignación tienen que entregar las acciones y el mercado está seco, los retard no venden.

Creo que más o menos eso es lo que pasa y ahora han sido pocas, pero como sean miles??

A la luna, me gusta la acción

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

huffingtonpost.es/entry/dimite-el-director-financiero-de-gamestop_es_60361430c5b6c0f82b4955f0


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (24 Feb 2021)

Silver Squeeze post goes viral on WallStreetBets | ZeroHedge

Muy largo pero muuuy interesante.


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Feb 2021)

Hola leonor soy yo jacobo dijo:


> Silver Squeeze post goes viral on WallStreetBets | ZeroHedge
> 
> Muy largo pero muuuy interesante.



y un resumencillo para los que no sabemos leer?


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Despegando¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## chocolate (24 Feb 2021)

*53,98+9,01 (+20,03 %)*


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *53,98+9,01 (+20,03 %)*



HOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLDDDD!!!!!!



Ha llegado a 64


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

Dia para ver que pasa en los after hours.


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Dia para ver que pasa en los after hours.



Cosas de ballenas

HOLD


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (24 Feb 2021)

Solo pasarme por aquí porque llevaba días a la sombra pendiente de otros temas y leyendo entre líneas.

Queda un mes APASIONANTE con esta acción como DFV había prometido. Qué tío más grande. Holds retards hold, and buy the dip (eso ya no fue el viernes pasado que estaba artificialmente hundida).

$67 ya... +50% hoy solo

El volumen se ha disparado en minutos.


----------



## Insurrección (24 Feb 2021)

Jodeer, casi un 50% parribaaaaa


----------



## Insurrección (24 Feb 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Jodeer, casi un 50% parribaaaaa



Jodeer, casi un 60% parribaaaaa


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Jodeer, casi un 50% parribaaaaa



65%


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Chicos nos vamos a 100 hoy


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Han parado la cotización

78,15+33,18 (+73,78%)


----------



## Neo_86 (24 Feb 2021)

Os quiero putos apes!!!! Sorry por no haber pasaado estos dias!!!!


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Han parado la cotización
> 
> 78,15+33,18 (+73,78%)



Si, que cabrones

Protegiendo al pequeño inversor, retard.

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Volvemos a la lucha


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Parada otra vez

91,70+46,73 (+103,91 %)


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

91 tic tac


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (24 Feb 2021)

Es sencillamente impresionante los últimos 30 minutos de sesión. A falta de 23 tuvo la primera parada justo en la barrera de los $80. Llevamos tres paradas. Parece que no la van a dejar reiniciarse lo que queda de sesión.




Los steamy checks del gobierno ($1500) han llegado calentitos para dar guerra. Los autistas pegan duro.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

Los que tengan necesidad de comprar estan jodidos, el que tenga que hacerlo hoy... igual vemos alguna pico de compra guapo.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Trade Halts - Current


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

Dos veces parado en 8 minutos. Bestial.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Ya no abren. Nos ibamos a más de 100


----------



## Bafumat (24 Feb 2021)

Kapasao?!?!


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ya no abren. Nos ibamos a más de 100



JODER


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Dos veces parado en 8 minutos. Bestial.



Lo hacen para protegernos, somos retards


HOOOOOOOOOOOLLDD!!


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Al final nos vamos a la luna de verdad con esta mierda.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (24 Feb 2021)

Alguna explicación llegase? Estoy holdeando 4 acc


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

La han parado para que se puedan posicionar, vaya tela. Abren ultimo minuto, sube a 97 y after market todo para abajo.. claro.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Hasta reddit ha dejado de funcionar. HOLD


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (24 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> y un resumencillo para los que no sabemos leer?



Básicamente que a poco que se les apriete, los cortos de la plata están jodidos, porque con el premium y otra serie de circunstancias, muchos futuros se van a realizar en físico y hay un 400 y pico % de cortos sobre la liquidez real del mercado.

y esta lista (en gogliano) de qué comprar para estrujar a los cortos por orden de mejor a peor:

-Realice la entrega en el mercado de futuros si puede (sin primas, pero solo disponible para grandes jugadores)

-Comprar acciones del ETF de PSLV que luego comprará barras de 1000 oz

-Compre barras de 1000 oz al por menor si puede encontrarlas por primas razonables

-Compre unidades más pequeñas de plata si las primas bajan al 15% o menos. Hay aproximadamente 1-2 mil millones de onzas de unidades pequeñas de plata en el mundo que no impactan directamente en el mercado de barras de 1000 oz, pero su demanda hace que las primas se disparen, lo que puede hacer que las mentas compren barras de 1000 oz para fundirse en trozos más pequeños. . Esta es también la opción preferida para aquellos que están preocupados por el colapso total del sistema monetario fiduciario y otros escenarios apocalípticos. Personalmente, solo quiero mercados honestos y hacer tiendas, razón por la cual este ocupa el cuarto lugar en mi lista.

-Compra otros ETF de plata como SLV. La compra de estos, al menos teóricamente, quitará la plata de la LBMA, pero las revelaciones recientes de estos ETF los hacen parecer menos confiables (tenga en cuenta que no hay prueba definitiva de ningún tipo de fraude de estos ETF)

-Alternativas más riesgosas: la compra de acciones de los mineros de plata, las llamadas a los mineros de plata e incluso las llamadas a los otros ETF de plata son todas apuestas más riesgosas y potencialmente más rentables a corto plazo. Esto es probablemente lo que van a hacer muchos aquí en WSB


----------



## Maxos (24 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> La han parado para que se puedan posicionar, vaya tela. Abren ultimo minuto, sube a 97 y after market todo para abajo.. claro.



Luego el acusado de manipular el mercado es el de Robinhood, que también, pero las "autoridades" manipulan más y no pisan el juzgado.


----------



## chocolate (24 Feb 2021)

*91,70+46,73 (+103,91 %)*


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Disparandose en el post market


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

106.46 +14.76 (16.10%)
After hours: 4:09PM EST


----------



## Piturco (24 Feb 2021)

Suba o baje... holders!!! Que para eso somos retards!


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Han tirado reddit. Se viene el apretón


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Luego el acusado de manipular el mercado es el de Robinhood, que también, pero las "autoridades" manipulan más y no pisan el juzgado.



Se ha explicado varias veces en el hilo, paran por volatilidad. También lo hacen cuando el precio cae bruscamente.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

123.54 +31.84 (34.72%)
After hours: 4:13PM EST


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

JODEL!


----------



## antoniussss (24 Feb 2021)

HOLD IN LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Neo_86 (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

https://twitter.com/search?q=reddit&src=typed_query&f=live


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Hola leonor soy yo jacobo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 581811



¿Eso es degiro? ¿Cómo haces para que te salga el precio en after?


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## Irene Adler (24 Feb 2021)

Joder que día...

Yo no escribo pero os sigo y os thankeo desde las sombras apes!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (24 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> HOLD IN LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Pues me estado poniendo cerdo comprando en los 4X, anda que como sea la buena xD


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Entonces, el bajonazo de toda la bolsa de ayer, ¿eran los fondos sacando toda la liquidez posible para comprar nuestras acciones de GME a 3K?


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues me estado poniendo cerdo comprando en los 4X, anda que como sea la buena xD



Ojala hubiera confiado...


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues me estado poniendo cerdo comprando en los 4X, anda que como sea la buena xD



Compré 50 a 46. Tenía pensado comprar 100 a 40 pero no pudo ser. Ya llevaba 4 a 71.9


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

@Nico parece que algo se cocía esta mañana


----------



## Leunam (24 Feb 2021)

¿Puedo poner ya la orden de venta en 69420? (Ya no recuerdo ni si era esa cifra)

¿alguna sesuda (para apes) explicación de por qué está subiendo tanto ahora?


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿Puedo poner ya la orden de venta en 69420? (Ya no recuerdo ni si era esa cifra)
> 
> ¿alguna sesuda (para apes) explicación de por qué está subiendo tanto ahora?



O están haciendo otro P&D, que no lo creo, o alguien está apretando mucho el culo.

Ya comenté esta mañana que había algo muy raro en Premarket.


----------



## Irene Adler (24 Feb 2021)

Ha (o han) dimitido al CFO, pero no creo que fuera tan malo como para que suban así solo por librarse de el...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Esta mañana en pre se compró un paquete de 225 acciones, la última al menos a 350$.
Hace como una hora se ha empezado a disparar, imagino que nadie sabe mucho más.


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Feb 2021)

jajajajaja más que la pasta quiero que vuelvan los loles 

igual @Nico estaba pillando y holdeando todo lo que podía mientras intentaba que nosotros no, no lo descarto


----------



## xzess (24 Feb 2021)

Mañana todos con el culo prieto. Uff 
Yo tengo poco gme pero AMC va de la mano. 
En gme iba en pérdidas que hoy he recuperado como casi todos. 
Mañana va a ser una locura, sin duda, a ver como contratacan porque se viene el guano gordo. Hype a tope.


----------



## Leunam (24 Feb 2021)

A ver si al final hay que preocuparse por acertar en cuántos miles pones la orden de venta, los apes no sabemos hacer eso.


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Eso quisiera saber yo. Nico puso su opinión, está unas páginas atrás.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

Alguien queria comprar si o si, y no habia acciones mas baratas.


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Alguien queria comprar si o si, y no habia acciones mas baratas.



El caso es que había bastante volumen a esas horas, creo que algo se nos escapa.


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Alguien queria comprar si o si, y no habia acciones mas baratas.



No solo eso, es que además hay muy pocas acciones disponibles.

Los retards no vendemos, nos gusta la acción.

Primera parada la luna, después ya veremos.

HOLD


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Feb 2021)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL

sigue disparándose en el aftermarket xD

si esto sigue así se acabaría imponiendo un trolleo a los del otro jilo de GME jajaja los pros según @Nico


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

130 xD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

130.38 +38.67 (42.16%)
After hours: 4:38PM EST


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Esta mañana en pre se compró un paquete de 225 acciones, la última al menos a 350$.
> Hace como una hora se ha empezado a disparar, imagino que nadie sabe mucho más.



Unas páginas más atrás hice una pacoexplicacion retard de lo que está por venir.


HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

145


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

145.56 +53.85 (58.72%)
After hours: 4:41PM EST


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Nos vamos a 200 en el aftermarket


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

Y sigue y sigue


HOOOOOOOOOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Unas páginas más atrás hice una pacoexplicacion retard de lo que está por venir.
> 
> 
> HOLD



¿Hoy? ¿Antes de que se empezase a disparar?


----------



## Orison (24 Feb 2021)

La hostia, +76% en afterhours


anonimocobarde dijo:


> O están haciendo otro P&D, que no lo creo, o alguien está apretando mucho el culo.
> 
> Ya comenté esta mañana que había algo muy raro en Premarket.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 581823



Lo de los 350$ en premercado fue rarísimo


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (24 Feb 2021)

Está siendo épico. La última hora de la sesión y la hora completa del after


91,71+46,74 (+103,94%)
Al cierre: 4:00PM EST


150,00 +58,29 (63,56 %)
Después del cierre: 4:43PM EST


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

163.16 +71.45 (77.91%)
After hours:


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

165


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (24 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Eso es degiro? ¿Cómo haces para que te salga el precio en after?



Entiendo que viene de serie porque no he hecho nada, simplemente han seguido los ticks después del cierre teórico.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Hoy? ¿Antes de que se empezase a disparar?



Sí


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

Yo no se siquiera si esto es bueno o malo, pero que buenos ratos nos echamos!!


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Hola leonor soy yo jacobo dijo:


> Entiendo que viene de serie porque no he hecho nada, simplemente han seguido los ticks después del cierre teórico.



Ya me he dado cuenta, es que creo que es la única acción que sigue en after (de las que tengo yo), no sé por qué.


----------



## Irene Adler (24 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Nos vamos a 200 en el aftermarket



A que hora chapan el after? Porque a este ritmo 200 es de pobres...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Feb 2021)

Hay que volver a ponerlo señores, que descojone esta mañana... con lo de los otras 50000 de DFV


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> A que hora chapan el after? Porque a este ritmo 200 es de pobres...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Creo que a las 2.00AM hora peninsular, a las 00.00 los viernes. Creo...


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Yo estoy en verde de GME. De todo lo demás no, pero como siga así...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

188.00 +96.29 (104.99%)
After hours: 4:50PM EST


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

190


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> No solo eso, es que además hay muy pocas acciones disponibles.
> 
> Los retards no vendemos, nos gusta la acción.
> 
> ...



Después de la luna ¡a Marteee!


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

Mañana ya podemos estar aqui todos atentos a las 15:30h.-


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Pero si tiene chincheta... lo que pasa es que lo movieron a bolsa.



Si el Squeeze es en el after no puedo vender así que me da lo mismo...


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (24 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Mañana ya podemos estar aqui todos atentos a las 15:30h.-



Algún consejo para un novato a esa hora?


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

Vamos AMC!!! No tengo GME pero esto es un descojone, JODEL!!


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Feb 2021)

No seáis paper hands, hold retards!

Pensad en deepfuckingvalue, igual podemos conocerle en la junta de accionistas xD


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Algún consejo para un novato a esa hora?



Orden de venta a $5.000 y no mirar.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> No seáis paper hands, hold retards!
> 
> Pensad en deepfuckingvalue


----------



## mariano2004 (24 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Orden de venta a $5.000 y no mirar.



Tanto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Orden de venta a $5.000 y no mirar.



Degiro no me deja.


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Feb 2021)

Q se comenta en reddit??

Subir unos memes o algo ostia puta


----------



## jorlau (24 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Hoy? ¿Antes de que se empezase a disparar?



Esta mañana, es una visión general, no de que ocurriera hoy, soy retardad no nostradamus.


HOOOOOOOOLD!!!!


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Esta mañana, es una visión general, no de que ocurriera hoy, soy retardad no nostradamus.
> 
> 
> HOOOOOOOOLD!!!!





jorlau dijo:


> Nada es lo que parece, todo es muy complicado.
> 
> Voy a intentar hacer una explicación de retard en base a lo que leo por aquí y por allí y además advierto de que no se inglés.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Lol

ES UNA CUENTA PARODIA


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Q se comenta en reddit??
> 
> Subir unos memes o algo ostia puta



Esta caído.


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (24 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Hay que volver a ponerlo señores, que descojone esta mañana... con lo de los otras 50000 de DFV



Totalmente qué risas al verlo. Cuando la acción estaba más hundida el lunes jajajajajajaja

Qué retard!!


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Feb 2021)

Lo que no entiendo es, si están cerrando cortos, por qué han esperado a última hora cuando hay menos volumen. Durante el día podrían haber ido colando acciones poco a poco...


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Feb 2021)

Hola monetes, por aquí andamos


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Feb 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hola monetes, por aquí andamos



Descarao, yo cuando veía GME tenía en pantalla las cotizaciones de AMC, NOK,BB,Palantir, etc y es q es un canteo...

es imposible que esto lo hagan personas

y que esto quede de relieve es de lo mejor de todo esto


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

Ramp Capital en Twitter: "https://t.co/AdmUa57FVL" / Twitter


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Por ahí estoy leyendo que el volumen en el aftermarket es de 71 millones


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Feb 2021)

In the USA


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## [IΞI] (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

Mucho. La media es 33.000.000. Hoy 41.000.000, casí todo en la última hora y media


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Feb 2021)




----------



## xzess (24 Feb 2021)

Hombre es que esto no los movemos nosotros. 
No somos monos, somos soldados y nos hemos unido a un rey que ni sabemos quién es ni cual es su objetivo. 
Yo tengo bastante claro que alguien mueve esos hilos, derrepente en un minuto han metido un volumen acojonante, y creo que las han ido tirando abajo para generar volumen de cortos, y dar otro zapatazo. ¿Quien? ¿cómo? ¿porque ahora por primera vez?
Quizás alguien ha encontrado un agujero y lo aprovecha a su beneficio, o quizás es Elon musk de incognito repartiendo la riqueza, quien sabe. 
El DFV se va a hacer con media empresa qué crack, la siguiente audición va a ser un descojone.


----------



## xzess (24 Feb 2021)

Con esto igual salen algunos de aquí con un lambo en el garaje.


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Hombre es que esto no los movemos nosotros.
> No somos monos, somos soldados y nos hemos unido a un rey que ni sabemos quién es ni cual es su objetivo.
> Yo tengo bastante claro que alguien mueve esos hilos, derrepente en un minuto han metido un volumen acojonante, y creo que las han ido tirando abajo para generar volumen de cortos, y dar otro zapatazo. ¿Quien? ¿cómo? ¿porque ahora por primera vez?
> Quizás alguien ha encontrado un agujero y lo aprovecha a su beneficio, o quizás es Elon musk de incognito repartiendo la riqueza, quien sabe.
> El DFV se va a hacer con media empresa qué crack, la siguiente audición va a ser un descojone.



Lo malo es que me da que a DFV le van a acabar prohibiendo hablar de stonks

pero ya es una leyenda


----------



## xzess (24 Feb 2021)

Mensaje de DFV.


----------



## xzess (24 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Lo malo es que me da que a DFV le van a acabar prohibiendo hablar de stonks
> 
> pero ya es una leyenda



No creo, sino Elon musk estaria en Birmania sacando soja debajo de las piedras. 
En la anterior audición daba la sensación general que los malos eran Citadel, robinhood y Melvin, iban claramente a por ellos.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Feb 2021)

IBorrowDesk

Ojo que solo quedan 350.000 acciones para ser prestadas.


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

Esta accion llego a costar 60.000.000 de dólares xD

hcmc - Google Search


----------



## LUIS MARIN (25 Feb 2021)

Eso que significa?


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> Eso que significa?



Los cortos toman acciones prestadas para venderlas y bajar el precio. Luego recompran. Algo así de manera muy simple


----------



## LUIS MARIN (25 Feb 2021)

Entonces devuelven esas 350.000 y desaparecen los cortos no? Y la acción va en subida libre


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

Joder no puedo dormir, acabo de cancelar mis órdenes de ventas que tenía a 500$, estos están hasta las 04 00h por lo menos y no me fío.



HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 581911
> 
> 
> Joder no puedo dormir, acabo de cancelar mis órdenes de ventas que tenía a 500$, estos están hasta las 04 00h por lo menos y no me fío.
> ...



Creo que las dos de la mañana hora española es el tope. Estoy igual, sin dormir. Al final ha sido verdad todo lo que suponíamos. Los cortos tienen que cerrarlos y habían hecho ETF stripping. La mierda tenía que salir tarde o temprano. Voy a poner venta a los $700 que supuse en mis primeros mensajes aquel viernes famoso y nunca alcanzamos.

DFV se va a convertir en un tipo muy famoso después de todo esto. Esto solo pasa en USA. Bendito país de locos.


91,71+46,74 (+103,94%)
Al cierre: 24 de febrero 4:00PM EST
173,88 +82,17 (89,60 %)


----------



## Buscape (25 Feb 2021)

Me dio por comprar un pellizco más a 50$

Menos mal, ya llevaba pero ahora estoy en todo el cogollo del movimiento. 

Podría poner un stoploss, pero no las voy a vender. Para lo que ganaría, prefiero hacer HOLD y ver hasta dónde llega el tema. 

Me alegro de ser parte de esta ida de olla.


----------



## xzess (25 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 581911
> 
> 
> Joder no puedo dormir, acabo de cancelar mis órdenes de ventas que tenía a 500$, estos están hasta las 04 00h por lo menos y no me fío.
> ...



Cierra a las 2 hora española, son 4 horas despues del cierre en algunos brokers, 2 horas en otros. Quizás alguno raro haga más pero ya sería algo muy extraño, y cosas no oficiales, de creadores de mercado.


----------



## Vde (25 Feb 2021)

Pensáis que van a volver a saltar AMC y BB por igual como la otra vez? O descartamos?


----------



## Gurney (25 Feb 2021)

Chavales, vengo de borrachera, mi novia me está gruñendo, y veo toda esta locura y estoy de subidón.

Esta historia no ha acabado, es a fucking legend, pase lo que pase.


Os quiero, putos apes


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Chavales, vengo de borrachera, mi novia me está gruñendo, y veo toda esta locura y estoy de subidón.
> 
> Esta historia no ha acabado, es a fucking legend, pase lo que pase.
> 
> ...



Te he echado de menos retard! Cómo holdeas cerveza en mano amigo!!!... cuidado no se te caigan los diamantes.

Hecho de menos a @Kluster


----------



## Gurney (25 Feb 2021)

Estoy viendo a este hijodelagranvta reptiliano:

Charlie Munger on the GameStop short-squeeze: ‘I think we’re crazy to allow it’


Una escoria de *97 AÑOS*, diciendo absurdeces sobre el squeeze.
Absolutamente inhumano, un eón en el Infierno es poca pena para lo que merece


----------



## Faldo (25 Feb 2021)

Cuenta con mis 5 shares!!!

Cojones que hoy no he mirado nada hasta ahora y me encuentro con que casi he recuperado mis mil eurillos, qué alegría más grande. 

Millonarios o muerte.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (25 Feb 2021)

todavia se llega a tiempo para lo de mañana?


----------



## xzess (25 Feb 2021)

Vde dijo:


> Pensáis que van a volver a saltar AMC y BB por igual como la otra vez? O descartamos?



AMC va de la mano de GME, en esto. Hoy ha subido de la misma forma, pero no la misma cantidad.


----------



## Buscape (25 Feb 2021)

En 187 ahora.

Mañana puede pasar de todo. Aunque vísperas de mucho, días de nada.

Solo hay algo seguro, mi retraso, mis manos de diamante y mi capacidad para el hold.


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> El caso es que *había bastante volumen a esas horas*, creo que algo se nos escapa.



Empecemos por decir que "oficialmente" no sabemos *si es un error del gráfico* o si EFECTIVAMENTE la acción a las *8:27 hs* (creo que esa era la hora que marcaba) llegó a tocar *$ 350.*

Dado que sólo tenemos "_el total por minuto_" de volumen y precio en ese horario (y no cada orden procesada y su precio), tampoco sabemos si las 225 acciones se vendieron a $ 350 o si sólo fue "una sola" y las otras 224 se compraron a $ 44.

Asumiendo que el gráfico está bien, "algo" pasó a las 8:27 hs, momento en el cual AL MENOS UNA ACCION (y quizás más) *llegaron a cotizar a $ 350*.

Ahora bien. El "pre-market" *es hora de MAYORISTAS*. Somos tres gatos (o cien, pero todos mayoristas) y nos "calzamos" las ordenes que necesitamos para arrancar la jornada.

- Ordenes del día anterior con precio "a mercado" que podemos cerrar ahora si el precio es el del cierre.
- Ordenes con FECHA -que las voy a ejecutar cueste lo que cueste-
- Compras que alguno hace para "ir al mercado" con acciones en la mano.
- Ventas que otro hace porque cree que el precio es bueno y el mercado va a abrir a la baja.
- etc.

Algún mayorista para su propia cartera o bien con una orden "si o si" de un cliente, tuvo que salir a comprar ANTES de las 8.30 hs (debe ser el horario en que cierran los contratos), las 225 acciones que le faltaban.

Los otros mayoristas (o su software y algoritmos) cuando lo vieron desesperado RETIRARON la oferta y le hicieron pagar un PRECIO CRECIENTE (hasta $ 350). Una vez que lo desplumaron, el ritmo regresó "a la normalidad" porque, los que no tenían "apuro", podían esperar que hubiera una oferta de su agrado para comprar (digamos en $ 44).

Esta es una explicación posible (pero lógica).


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2021)

Perdón DasZukunft pero estoy toreando en otros ruedos y no me alcanza el tiempo para todo !!  

Siempre llevo en el corazón a los queridos monkeys y retards !!


----------



## antoniussss (25 Feb 2021)

no es por nada pero el afterhours o el premarket no sirve ni pa tomar por culo, simplemente pueden estar troleando, o de verdad alguien viendo cuantos venden a esos precios, o manipular de si las he visto en 200 en el after, no las vendo por 100, y al contrario ^^


----------



## xzess (25 Feb 2021)

Me están borrando posts en reddit sin ton ni son, en los que intento hablar de la correlación AMC-GME. y de porqué no es un squeeze esto.


Odio la censura, es una putamierda, y me huele a que están manipulando los foros, para que se confie en el squeeze a saco, porque sino no le veo sentido alguno a que me borren. Tambien algún comentario.


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2021)

Tras contestar las citas *RECIEN AHORA ME ENTERO* que la acción ha entrado en modo "to the moon" !!! 

Entonces los *$ 350* de esta mañana fueron un "aviso" de que alguien estaba pillado y ahora se está viendo en todo su esplendor.

¿Ha llegado el squeeze tan anunciado?

===

Cuidado que ha otra explicación también.

Con toda la exposición que tuvo en estos meses GME, tal vez ha aparecido algún inversor "gordo" *que la está por comprar, o le ha propuesto algún plan estratégico* y la acción sube, no por squeeze (alguien ahorcado en los cortos), sino porque *vienen "buenas noticias"*.

Lo que me sorprendería en este caso es, por qué, un inversor o socio no ingresa vía una ampliación de capital (para no presionar sobre un mercado pequeño).

La otra es que sea una "_trampa caza bobos_" (sabiendo que hay retards por ahí, han movido un poco el árbol para seguir rascándoles el dinero).

Pero *con la SEC detrás del GME*, no creo que un operador "de toda la vida" se meta a manipular la acción *CON TODOS LOS OJOS ENCIMA*... se estaría jugando la acción penal por "manipulación del mercado".

Una cosa es jugar "disimuladamente" o en un valor que nadie está atendiendo y otra *ir a meter el "dedo en el enchufe"* en la acción más observada del mercado en estos momentos.

===

Posiblemente ha llegado el "squeeze".

Que lo disfruten los afortunados !!


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2021)

Ni los de USA tampoco.

Es de *MAYORISTAS*. Son operaciones que se "calzan" unas a otras entre ellos (y por diferentes razones). No es mercado abierto para público.

Es como si en el mercado de frutas y hortalizas, luego que se cierra a público, *los puesteros* se compraran y vendieran entre ellos los cajones de verduras sobrantes de la jornada.

Cada uno sabrá por qué lo hace... pero en todo caso son operaciones "entre los puesteros del mercado" y no "venta a público", cosa que sólo ocurre durante los horarios de actividad.


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Algún consejo para un novato a esa hora?



Homo o No homo ?


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Homo o No homo ?



Me da igual, mientras me des un buen consejo para mañana con este tema. Que es más importante de lo que pensaba


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Estoy viendo a este hijodelagranvta reptiliano:
> 
> Charlie Munger on the GameStop short-squeeze: ‘I think we’re crazy to allow it’
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo contigo Gurney. Lo que dice Munger es lógico y correcto.

Los mercados se inventaron *para que proyectos racionales encontraran el capital necesario para llegar con buenos productos y servicios a la gente en beneficio de todo*s.

Cuando esto se transforma en un casino, por divertido que pueda resultar (y vaya si lo es), estamos destruyendo el modo MAS EFICIENTE que teníamos para reunir "ideas y capital".

De todos modos Munger pertenece a una generación que se dedicó a construir cosas, no a especular o hacer chistes.

Cuidado!, siempre hubo "especulación" (gente comprando o vendiendo para ganar dinero con operaciones rápidas a las que le interesaba poco y nada la empresa subyacente)... pero era parte de la totalidad del mercado que funcionaba aportando dinero para construir autos, o televisores, u hoteles, o viviendas, o Amazon, o Apple, o Microsoft.

Un mundo donde todo se convierte en "_papel o bits_" (bitcoins o GME) sin tener "_nada serio por debajo_" (salvo memes en Reddit), un buen día se va al garete.

Pero no me hagas caso, ya estoy viejo y debe ser ésta la época de los apes. Suerte que puedo observarla desde la barrera.


----------



## xzess (25 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo contigo Gurney. Lo que dice Munger es lógico y correcto.
> 
> Los mercados se inventaron *para que proyectos racionales encontraran el capital necesario para llegar con buenos productos y servicios a la gente en beneficio de todo*s.
> 
> ...



Sí es lógico y correcto, pero se lleva manipuladno el mercado años y abre la boca ahora. Ese es el problema que e sun hipócrita.



Nico dijo:


> Ni los de USA tampoco.
> 
> Es de *MAYORISTAS*. Son operaciones que se "calzan" unas a otras entre ellos (y por diferentes razones). No es mercado abierto para público.
> 
> ...



Esto no es así, algunos brokers permiten comprar y vender en after y pre, a usuarios normales, (pero deben tener otras condiciones al mercado normal eso sí)por ejemplo WEBULL, eso sí algunos solo 2 horas.


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Esto no es así, *algunos brokers permiten comprar y vender en after y pre, a usuarios normales*, (pero deben tener otras condiciones al mercado normal eso sí)por ejemplo WEBULL, eso sí algunos solo 2 horas.



Creo que estamos haciendo un "juego de palabras".

Si tú le dices al puestero del mercado: "Si cuando cierre el mercado queda algún cajón de tomates, cómpremelo siempre que no pase de 20 euros para que me lo lleve a primera hora al restaurante".

Ese puestero, al que hiciste el encargo, va a buscar entre los otros puesteros por si consigue comprar un cajón a ese precio o menor (y quedarse con la diferencia).

Pero eso no significa que "tú puedes comprar" en after o pre, simplemente que puedes "_encargarle al mayorista_" que te busque algo *dentro de un rango de condiciones.*

Dicho de otro modo: Si tú tienes una orden de compra "a precio" -compro GME a $ 40- y en el pre o post market *el precio se pone en ese rango*, el mayorista puede EJECUTAR TU ORDEN (comprarte las acciones que habías pedido) y te amaneces con ellas en la cartera. En cambio si estuvo a $40,22 no ejecuta la orden porque se sale del precio que habías autorizado.

Por el contrario, al día siguiente cuando abra el mercado, tú puedes lanzar "a mercado" la orden y comprar al precio del momento.

La diferencia es que, durante las horas de operación el público (o cualquier inversor) puede comprar "a mercado", mientras que durante el after o pre* las únicas órdenes de clientes que se ejecutan (si se puede) son las de PRECIO, no hay "mercado".*

Eso si, los mayoristas tienen OTRAS ORDENES que puede que las ejecuten "a cualquier precio", pero esas *no son las de clientes normales*. Son de institucionales (que a veces tienen que cerrar opciones y demás, tal como ocurrió con el salto a $ 350 que vimos esta mañana),.


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

Equities and Options Detail


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Empecemos por decir que "oficialmente" no sabemos *si es un error del gráfico* o si EFECTIVAMENTE la acción a las *8:27 hs* (creo que esa era la hora que marcaba) llegó a tocar *$ 350.*



Pero qué manía con el error, qué coño va a ser un error, justo hoy que se ha disparado a 200 en AH. El resto de tu explicación me parece razonable


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

Cierre a 170. A ver qué pasa hoy...


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Me da igual, mientras me des un buen consejo para mañana con este tema. Que es más importante de lo que pensaba



Yo te di ayer el consejo gratuito de si eres novat@ poner venta en $5.000 y olvidarte. Voy a concretarte:

1- ¿Necesitas el dinero? ¿Si lo pierdes te va a joder? Vende en la apertura de mercado.
2- ¿No lo necesitas? ¿Entraste por si sonaba la flauta? HODL F*ING RETARD
2.a- ¿Tienes alguna cantidad en mente con la que te quedarás a gusto? Pon orden en esa cantidad y olvídate.
2.b.- Si sube mucho, aguantas, baja mucho y vendes (con ganancias) ¿te va a joder por que no has ganado todo lo que podías ganar? Vende en la apertura.


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

Otra explosión alcista de Gamestop en bolsa dispara las acciones 'redditers'

*Duplica su cotización*
*Otra explosión alcista de Gamestop en bolsa dispara las acciones 'redditers'*
La reorganización en la cúpula de la compañía provoca otra compra masiva coordinada de inversores y provoca un cierre de cortos en AMC, Blackberry y Express, las acciones favoritas del foro Reddit.

Todo mal con Gamestop, el golpe del siglo y las miserias del sistema
Por qué microburbujas como GameStop son perjudiciales para todas las bolsas






Imagen de una tienda de Gamestop.EFE

Se repite el furor en Wall Street. Las acciones de *GameStop* *subieron un 103% este miércoles, de 44,9 a 91,7 dólares,* en un nuevo terremoto de última hora en Wall Street motivado por un nuevo cierre de cortos (short squeeze) masivo en sus acciones y la afluencia coordinada de inversores que acudieron a la llamada viral de esta acción. En el mercado 'fuera de hora', las acciones del grupo *subían un 66% adicional, hasta 155 dólares.*

El episodio bursátil comenzó a forjarse en la última hora de la sesión, aunque después de que Gamestop anunciase una reorganización de su cúpula directiva promovida por *Ryan Cohen*, el principal accionista de la empresa con algo más del 13% del capital y defensor de emprender una nueva estrategia de comercio electrónico. *Jim Bell*, actual director financiero de GameStop, presentó su dimisión con efectos del 26 de marzo.

El *movimiento repentino de Gamestop* desató también la locura sobre otras acciones 'meme' o virales que registran * grandes volúmenes de posiciones bajistas* y que fueron promocionadas por Wall Street Bets, el subforo de Reddit que puso contra las cuerdas a varios hedge funds y a plataformas de intermediació como Robin Hood o Interactive Brokers. las compras se mimetizaron en ellas en una reedición de lo ocurrido hace un mes. *AMC* se disparó un 18% al cierre, *Blackberry* un 8,8% y *Express*, un 40%.

Las acciones de GameStop han protagonizado una subida vertical desde el verano pasado, *cuando pasaron de cotizar en 4 dólares a cerrar 2020 cerca de los 18 dólares. *Sin embargo, a mediados de enero, la entrada en el capital de Ryan Cohen y la promoción desde Reddit para derribar a los inversores en corto provocó un fenómeno conocido como estrangulamiento de cortos, en el cual los inversores bajistas se quedan sin acciones para cerrar su posición y tienen que recomprar a cualquier precio, lo que provoca subidas violentas.

Solo en enero,* la acción de Gamestop pasó de cotizar en 18 a cerca de 500 dólares*, después de que miles de inversores particulares acudiesen a la llamada de los foreros de *Wall Street Bets (WSB)*. El movimiento al alza del 2.700% provocó pérdidas masivas en varios 'hedge funds' como Melvin Capital, que perdió más de 5.000 millones de dólares solo en enero.

Los foreros se organizaron además para entrar en otros valores con gran proporción de inversores bajistas como ha sido el caso de la cadena de cines AMC y del fabricante de móviles Blackberry. Sin embargo, *tras la euforia inicial, las cotizaciones de estas compañías se derrumbaron con la misma velocidad* con la que subieron dejando a miles de inversores atrapados o con grandes pérdidas en sus cuentas de valores. Gamestop se desplomó cerca del 90%, de 483 a 40 dólares, Blackberry un 60% (de 25 a 10 dólares.

Precisamente, con el desplome, el caso de *Gamestop alcanzó una magnitud política y los responsables de Citadel, Robinhood* o algunos foreros de Reddit fueron reclamados por el Congreso de EEUU para comparecer ante una comisión de investigación y exponer lo sucedido, en especial, el motivo por el que las plataformas de intermediación bloquearon las cuentas de los usuarios cuando las acciones no dejaban de subir. *La prohibición de comprar provocó el gran pinchazo de las cotizaciones en pocos días.*


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pero qué manía con el error, qué coño va a ser un error, justo hoy que se ha disparado a 200 en AH. El resto de tu explicación me parece razonable



No, no fue un error, como te dije ayer fue alguien que tenía prisa por comprar y a buen precio.

Todo esto tiene que ver con los precios de losvencimientos delasOpciones.Compresion Gamma lo llaman o algo así, pero no tengo ni idea de opciones.

Lo único que se de las opciones , es que si al vencimiento, una parte ejercita la asignación, la otra parte le tiene que entregar las acciones.

Y si no las tiene, tiene que acudir al mercado a comprarlas al precio que haya y el mercado está SECO.


HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

Nico dijo:


> Con toda la exposición que tuvo en estos meses GME, tal vez ha aparecido algún inversor "gordo" *que la está por comprar, o le ha propuesto algún plan estratégico* y la acción sube, no por squeeze (alguien ahorcado en los cortos), sino porque *vienen "buenas noticias"*.



Creo que en marzo la empresa iba a sacar algun dato economico presente/futuro, pero creo que aun falta demasiado como para que provoque algo así.

Seguimos sin informacion fiable sobre los cortos, pero visto lo de ayer, a algunos les entraron las prisas. Cada vez menos acciones disponibles y las estrategias defensivas cada vez funcionan menos. Si es cierto que todos los cortos "salvados" volvieron a ponerse un poco mas arriba, ahora están en una posición aun peor.

Como la gente se mantenga sin vender, a ver que pasa, tendremos entretenimiento para mucho tiempo.



Jebediah dijo:


> Yo te di ayer el consejo gratuito de si eres novat@ poner venta en $5.000 y olvidarte. Voy a concretarte:



Para poner $5.000, mejor poner $10.000. Si se llega a eso básicamente las compras serán "a cualquier precio".


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2021)

Al menos "*ese*" (caso aislado) estaba desesperado por comprar (seguramente tenía que entregar las acciones). Luego el mercado siguió operando "más o menos" normalmente, hasta que, casi al cierre, la cosa se desbocó (aparentemente hay "*algún otro y otros*" que están en la misma situación).

Lo que pase en la jornada de hoy nos dará pistas más sólidas respecto a si:

a) Vienen *"buenas noticias*" para la compañía y algún inversor "avisado" ha salido de compras para anticiparse.

b) Realmente hay alguien (uno o varios) *atrapado en un squeeze* y ahora tendrán que salir a comprar o morir.

c) Es un "truco" de alguna "mano fuerte" que jugando con sus maquinitas han dado la impresión de alta demanda *para atraer nuevas víctimas y "empapelarlas" a un precio elevado*.

Ignoro la respuesta correcta, pero lo que es indudable es que *ES MUY DIVERTIDO !!*


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/GME/options?p=GME


----------



## Snowball (25 Feb 2021)

ostia que ha pasao?

vaya subidon jojojo


----------



## Insurrección (25 Feb 2021)

Soy pobre, compré 10 miserables acciones, ahora mismo tengo una ganancia del 73%.

Ayer me fui a dormir con una sonrisa puesta y, después de este último año, eso no tiene precio.

Hoy no me echaré la siesta...


----------



## Neo_86 (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> *Para poner $5.000, mejor poner $10.000. Si se llega a eso básicamente las compras serán "a cualquier precio".*



Por eso lo de $5.000


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/GME/options?p=GME



¿Dónde se pueden comprar las opciones? Los miro desde hace tiempo; tengo cuenta en Bankinter e IG y en la sección de opciones no deja nada más que índices, MMPP y una o dos opciones de bancos. ¿Algún broker que de manga ancha con las opciones?


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

En las bolsas europeas se están poniendo al día






HOLD


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## marbruck (25 Feb 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Yo he preguntado a mi gestor Renta 4 y me ha dicho lo siguiente:
> 
> Buenos días Tars:
> 
> No te preocupes, para ese valor no repercute



El mío dice algo parecido:

*Las acciones de GameStop NO están en OTC, por lo que no le afecta ese aviso.*
_
"El problema lo tendrías si GameStop solicitase el Chapter11 (concurso de acreedores) ya que la mandarían a OTC.

En OTC cotizan valores muy pequeños o que están en Chapter11 (concurso de acreedores) o que cotizan mucho tiempo por debajo de $1 o que no han presentado las cuentas en más de 1 año,….

Es decir valores peligrosos. El Broker con el que operamos en USA, ha decidido cancelar la operativa en ese mercado en Renta4."_

Así que puedo _holdear_ a gusto...


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

El mamarracho de Cramer con el culo en llamas.


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Dónde se pueden comprar las opciones? Los miro desde hace tiempo; tengo cuenta en Bankinter e IG y en la sección de opciones no deja nada más que índices, MMPP y una o dos opciones de bancos. ¿Algún broker que de manga ancha con las opciones?



En el broker de ING le das a buscar por GME y ahí te sale (ojo, 17,99 euros de comisión para el mercado americano)


----------



## Snowball (25 Feb 2021)

En ZEROHEDGE dicen que es debido a unas Calls que expiran mañana...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

No es del subreddit de wallstreetbets, pero tambien vale:


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:

*Para poner $5.000, mejor poner $10.000. Si se llega a eso básicamente las compras serán "a cualquier precio".*





Jebediah dijo:


> Por eso lo de $5.000




Por menos de un BTC no vendo 


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> En el broker de ING le das a buscar por GME y ahí te sale (ojo, 17,99 euros de comisión para el mercado americano)



La comisión de mi broker es 25. Pero lo bien que lo estoy pasando no tiene precio


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Feb 2021)

En serio que puede llegar a valer mas de 40.000 €uros una acción. 
Haré caso y seré un hold retard, pero me parece mucha pasta para una sola acción.
Estamos hablando de GME o de AMC también?


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> En serio que puede llegar a valer mas de 40.000 €uros una acción.
> Haré caso y seré un hold retard, pero me parece mucha pasta para una sola acción.



Una empresa llegó a 60.000.000. Unas páginas atrás lo encontrarás


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Feb 2021)

Lo leí, pero es una locura.


Hamtel dijo:


> Una empresa llegó a 60.000.000. Unas páginas atrás lo encontrarás


----------



## MasMax (25 Feb 2021)

Here we go again.


----------



## Leunam (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Creo que en marzo la empresa iba a sacar algun dato economico presente/futuro, pero creo que aun falta demasiado como para que provoque algo así.
> 
> Seguimos sin informacion fiable sobre los cortos, pero visto lo de ayer, a algunos les entraron las prisas. Cada vez menos acciones disponibles y las estrategias defensivas cada vez funcionan menos. Si es cierto que todos los cortos "salvados" volvieron a ponerse un poco mas arriba, ahora están en una posición aun peor.
> 
> ...



A los apes nos cuesta retener, ya aprendimos que hay que poner 9.999, 4.999... al fin y al cabo ésto es como el ultramarinos de la esquina a lo grande, pero con sus mismas trampas.


----------



## Faldo (25 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> El mamarracho de Cramer con el culo en llamas.



Ahora cuando son retards los que manipulan el mercado no te jode


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

Como el pre-market lo deje cerca de 200, o se supere eso al principio de la sesion, podriamos ver fuegos artificiales.


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

⛔ NYSE SAYS BID/ASK DIFFERENTIAL IS $40. LIQUIDITY DRYING UP. THIS COULD BE THE BIGGEST SHORT SQUEEZE IN HISTORY OF MANKIND ⛔
News

⛔IF WE DON'T SELL THEY CANT BUY, NYSE HAS ANNOUNCED BID/ASK DIFFERENTIAL IS $40 ( option market). LIQUIDITY DRYING UP. HIGH DIFFERENTIAL MEANS STOCK IS LESS LIQUID AND NO ONE IS WILLING TO SELL EVEN THOUGH HEDGE FUNDS ARE DESPERATE TO BUY. MAY BE RYAN IS RECALLING THE FLOAT ( SPARE SHARES IN THE MARKET ) NOT CONFIRMED JUST AN ASSUMPTION.

VOLKSWAGEN SHORT SQUEEZE WAS TRIGGER WITH LESS THAN 15% SHORT INTEREST, GME HAS OVER 60-70% IF THAT'S EVEN LEGIT. SO SKY IS THE LIMIT AS PER THE MARKET RULE

I LIKE THE STOCK, I LIKE THE FUTURE! BIGGEST e-commerce COMPANY IN THE MAKING!

This is not a financial advice, just my opinion.

NYSE Options: GME Added to Quarterly Bid/Ask Differentials
11:40 PM, 24 February 2021

Market
NYSE AMERICAN OPTIONS, NYSE ARCA OPTIONS
Service
Market Data, Trading

In accordance with NYSE American Rule 925NY(b)(5) and (c) and NYSE Arca Rule 6.37-O(b)(5) and (c), NYSE American Options and NYSE Arca Options have revised the quote spread requirement as follows:

Added to Quarterly Bid/Ask Differentials (March 19, 2021 expiration cycle)

GameStop Corp. (GME) - $40.00 wide

For additional details and the full list of issues that have been granted quote spread relief, please see the updated Bid/Ask Differentials Relief list available on the NYSE American Options Trading Information and/or NYSE Arca Options Trading Information web pages.


Traducido por google:

⛔ NYSE DICE QUE EL DIFERENCIAL DE OFERTA / PREGUNTA ES $ 40. SECADO DE LIQUIDEZ. ESTE PODRÍA SER EL CORTO MAS GRANDE EN LA HISTORIA DE LA HUMANIDAD ⛔ Noticias ⛔ SI NO VENDEMOS, NO PUEDEN COMPRAR, NYSE HA ANUNCIADO BID / ASK DIFFERENTIAL IS $ 40 (mercado de opciones). SECADO DE LIQUIDEZ. ALTA DIFERENCIAL MEDIA QUE LAS ACCIONES ES MENOS LÍQUIDO Y NADIE ESTÁ DISPUESTO A VENDER AUNQUE LOS FONDOS DE COBERTURA ESTÁN DESESPERADOS POR COMPRAR. PUEDE SER RYAN RECUPERAR EL FLOTADOR (ACCIONES DE REPUESTO EN EL MERCADO) NO CONFIRMADO SÓLO UNA SUPUESTA. VOLKSWAGEN SHORT SQUEEZE FUE DISPARADOR CON MENOS DEL 15% DE INTERÉS CORTO, GME TIENE MÁS DEL 60-70% SI ESO INCLUSO LEGIT. ASÍ QUE EL CIELO ES EL LÍMITE SEGÚN LA REGLA DEL MERCADO ME GUSTA EL STOCK, ME GUSTA EL FUTURO! ¡LA COMPAÑÍA DE COMERCIO ELECTRÓNICO MÁS GRANDE EN CURSO! Este no es un consejo financiero, solo mi opinión.

Opciones de NYSE: GME se agregó a los diferenciales de oferta / demanda trimestrales 23:40, 24 de febrero de 2021 Mercado OPCIONES NYSE AMERICAN, OPCIONES NYSE ARCA Servicio Datos de mercado, comercio De acuerdo con la NYSE American Rule 925NY (b) (5) y (c) y NYSE Arca Rule 6.37-O (b) (5) y (c), NYSE American Options y NYSE Arca Options han revisado el requisito de margen de cotización de la siguiente manera : Agregado a los diferenciales de oferta / demanda trimestrales (ciclo de vencimiento del 19 de marzo de 2021) GameStop Corp. (GME) - $ 40,00 de ancho Para obtener detalles adicionales y la lista completa de problemas a los que se les ha otorgado alivio del margen de cotización, consulte la lista actualizada de Alivio de diferenciales de oferta / demanda disponible en las páginas web NYSE American Options Trading Information y / o NYSE Arca Options Trading Information.



Los que saben de ésto dicen que los diferenciales normales son 5-10 centavos 


Yo la unica opción que conozco es HOLD 


HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> ⛔ NYSE SAYS BID/ASK DIFFERENTIAL IS $40. LIQUIDITY DRYING UP. THIS COULD BE THE BIGGEST SHORT SQUEEZE IN HISTORY OF MANKIND ⛔
> News
> 
> ⛔IF WE DON'T SELL THEY CANT BUY, NYSE HAS ANNOUNCED BID/ASK DIFFERENTIAL IS $40 ( option market). LIQUIDITY DRYING UP. HIGH DIFFERENTIAL MEANS STOCK IS LESS LIQUID AND NO ONE IS WILLING TO SELL EVEN THOUGH HEDGE FUNDS ARE DESPERATE TO BUY. MAY BE RYAN IS RECALLING THE FLOAT ( SPARE SHARES IN THE MARKET ) NOT CONFIRMED JUST AN ASSUMPTION.
> ...



No pillo nada pero me gusta XD


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 Feb 2021)

Ya la han tumabado 25 pavos desde el inicio del premarket. Que se ha adelantado a las 11:00 hora española: el máximo posible antes de la apertura que son cuatro horas. Cómo estarán las cosas retarders de inflamadas en Wall Street!!

Vamos a irnos a $500 pavos seguro otra vez y con suerte mis anhelados $700. La barrera de los $1k o $2k me parece de ensueño.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

Esto es ya pasarse de optimista, para mi apagan todo antes de que se de pero, bueno, yo lo comparto:


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Una empresa llegó a 60.000.000. Unas páginas atrás lo encontrarás



Lo he visto en otra página así de pasada pero (sin confirmarlo), me da que ese gráfico que llega a $60M será a tiempo pasado, quiero decir, esa acción lo más seguro (y además creo que estaba en céntimos lo que me lo confirmaría) es que haya hecho 50.000 contra-splits por que la acción no hace más que bajar y necesitan que cada acción "valga más" o cotice a más $ y entonces, aquella acción en su máximo ajustado a todos los contrasplit hubiera estado en $60M, lo que no quiere decir que en algún momento pasado haya valido $60M. Uf.. no sé si me he explicado XD.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Esto es ya pasarse de optimista, para mi apagan todo antes de que se de pero, bueno, yo lo comparto:



$130.000 la acción, jee jeej jee je e jje eje je


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

Una dudilla, yo escribo HOLD pero he visto otros ponen HODL, y no se cual es la correcta o da igual??

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Una dudilla, yo escribo HOLD pero he visto otros ponen HODL, y no se cual es la correcta o da igual??
> 
> HOLD



*El origen de 'HODL'*
En el espacio de la criptomoneda, un "Hodler" es un individuo que no hace el comercio del día con sus monedas.

Este meme de Internet se originó en un post en Bitcointalk en el 2013 cuando un usuario llamado GameKyuubi, que admitió estar borracho, confundió la palabra hold con hodl.

La expresión fue rápidamente adoptada por otros usuarios. Hoy en día se acepta como un acercamiento a la inversión de la criptomoenda que se centra en vueltas a largo plazo y paciencia.

De Nakamoto a 'HODL': 5 hechos intrigantes sobre el icónico foro Bitcointalk


----------



## Snowball (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Esto es ya pasarse de optimista, para mi apagan todo antes de que se de pero, bueno, yo lo comparto:



jojojo  

Vete a saber, en la peli de MARGIN CALL dejan claro que todo se sostiene con "modelos matemáticos" que en cualquier momento, pudeen hacer aguas. El analista que descubre que el modelo va a petar, en realidad no es un economista, si no un Ingeniero Aeroespacial que habia trabajado en la NASA  Le preguntan que hacia trabajando para ellos (se supone que era Lehman brothers) y les dice "pues que pagais mucho mejor y al final mi trabajo es el mismo, las matemáticas..."

Mas hold que nunca entonces


----------



## Snowball (25 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Una dudilla, yo escribo HOLD pero he visto otros ponen HODL, y no se cual es la correcta o da igual??
> 
> HOLD



HODL es JODER

HOLD POR HODL

Ese es el lema de los apes


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

Hoy vamos a estar todos pegados a la pantalla. Estoy disfrutando como un Tyrion Lannister!!


----------



## marbruck (25 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Ya la han tumabado 25 pavos desde el inicio del premarket. Que se ha adelantado a las 11:00 hora española: el máximo posible antes de la apertura que son cuatro horas. Cómo estarán las cosas retarders de inflamadas en Wall Street!!
> 
> Vamos a irnos a $500 pavos seguro otra vez y con suerte mis anhelados $700. La barrera de los $1k o $2k me parece de ensueño.



yo mis 2 acciones una la tengo con un disparador para recuperar la inversión. Y la otra con 4000 dolares aprox que no pienso vender nunca si no llega a ese precio, la acción troleo.


----------



## Leunam (25 Feb 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> yo mis 2 acciones una la tengo con un disparador para recuperar la inversión. Y la otra con 4000 dolares aprox que no pienso vender nunca si no llega a ese precio, la acción troleo.



Tendré que volver a poner la orden en esos 69.420$ famosos, seguro que los algoritmos han detectado esa cifra como la más importante de todo el asunto (lástima que en ing sólo se guardan un día las órdenes internacionales)


----------



## Insurrección (25 Feb 2021)

Una pregunta, el short squeeze ese que hubo en VW cuánto duró ???

Es decir, qué tiempo hubo para deshacer posiciones ???

Soy un ape retard con un vocabulario bursátil que se dispara como un short squeze.



One More Thing:
La última vez que estuve en bolsa fue con Jazztel y me saqué casi 20.000€ con la OPA esa trucada de Orange, lo juro, hasta que he comprado esta mierda, no digo ná y lo digo hold






...


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> $130.000 la acción, jee jeej jee je e jje eje je



130.000 $ es poco, hay una teoría que dice que el precio puede llegar al infinito y más allá 

Seguramente lo paren antes, ayer la FED estuvo caida, creo que fue porque los HF estuvieron sacando cash para comprar acciones 


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Una pregunta, el short squeeze ese que hubo en VW cuánto duró ???
> 
> Es decir, qué tiempo hubo para deshacer posiciones ???



A brief history of short squeezes before GameStop


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 Feb 2021)

@Red Star @Kluster @Gurney 

No me falléis hoy que me troncho comentando con vosotros  . Esto hace olvidar toda la mierda del coronapollas.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *El origen de 'HODL'*
> En el espacio de la criptomoneda, un "Hodler" es un individuo que no hace el comercio del día con sus monedas.
> 
> Este meme de Internet se originó en un post en Bitcointalk en el 2013 cuando un usuario llamado GameKyuubi, que admitió estar borracho, confundió la palabra hold con hodl.
> ...



Creo que el borracho ese al final sacó un pastizal, un visionario.


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> @Red Star @Kluster @Gurney
> 
> No me falléis hoy que me troncho comentando con vosotros  . Esto hace olvidar toda la mierda del coronapollas.



Estoy aquí camarada, lo que pasa es que ya me tiene saturao el tema éste. Pero sigo HOLDeando como un buen simio HIJO DE PVTA.

*¡SIMIOS, UNIDOS, FUERTES!*

¡Hoy empieza lo bueno, no desfallezcáis, mantened la línea, al enemigo ni agua!


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Estoy aquí camarada, lo que pasa es que ya me tiene saturao el tema éste. Pero sigo HOLDeando como un buen simio HIJO DE PVTA.
> 
> *¡SIMIOS, UNIDOS, FUERTES!*
> 
> ¡Hoy empieza lo bueno, no desfallezcáis, mantened la línea, al enemigo ni agua!



Jodéééélll!!!


----------



## BudSpencer (25 Feb 2021)

Vuelve el descojono con la acción troll por excelencia. Vamos a tener días de la marmota para rato.


----------



## Irene Adler (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Mañana ya podemos estar aqui todos atentos a las 15:30h.-



Hemos llegado pronto pa pillar sitio 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Feb 2021)

A mí me pillara en el curro. Eso sí, sentado.


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

Pinta bien el premarket. Aunque igual hoy no alcanza el precio máximo, tenedlo en cuenta. Pero a lo mejor superamos el máximo anterior.


----------



## [IΞI] (25 Feb 2021)

Que conste que sigo pensando que va a abrir a la baja pero bueno hoy puede ser un día grande...

sobre todo por tener la oportunidad de saber si de verdad somos espaldas plateadas con las manos de diamante o chimpancés con las manos de papel

Fucking hold bitchez

y si alguien vende por debajo de 500$ que por lo menos tenga la dignidad de no volver a postear aquí y como mucho irse al otro jilo de GME


----------



## Faldo (25 Feb 2021)

Que emosión! Que emosión!


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> y si alguien vende por debajo de 500$ que por lo menos tenga la dignidad de no volver a postear aquí y como mucho irse al otro jilo de GME



Somos simios, no ratas cobardes. *Hemos venido a Hodlear!!!*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Feb 2021)

Estamos todos aquí tan bien aveníos que parece el ático. Mola.


----------



## GOL (25 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> $130.000 la acción, jee jeej jee je e jje eje je



*Hace falta que hoy llegue a 800*. Entonces se dispara el gamma squeeze de los millones de calls y luego se junta con el short squeeze generando la madre de todos los shorts


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Estamos todos aquí tan bien aveníos que parece el ático. Mola.



Si, majo. Da gusto abrir este hilo.
PD: Estoy hasta nervioso esperando la apertura.


----------



## [IΞI] (25 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Si, majo. Da gusto abrir este hilo.
> PD: Estoy hasta nervioso esperando la apertura.



Estamos esperando a que de ustec a la campana sir


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Feb 2021)

Cuando ponéis las cantidades es de GME o de AMC.


----------



## Faldo (25 Feb 2021)

GME entiendo, AMC es de cobardes


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## Neo_86 (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## Irene Adler (25 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Si, majo. Da gusto abrir este hilo.
> PD: Estoy hasta nervioso esperando la apertura.



Jajaja, si, es como cuando estas en la cola para subirte a una montaña rusa de esas chungas... sabes que vas a pasar miedo pero mola


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

GOL dijo:


> *Hace falta que hoy llegue a 800*. Entonces se dispara el gamma squeeze de los millones de calls y luego se junta con el short squeeze generando la madre de todos los shorts



Pillo Palomitas


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

5 minutos para la gloria! 
Así anda la lonja:

*175,36 +83,65 (91,21 %)*
Antes de la apertura: 9:25AM EST


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

Tiene wena pinta shurs. *TO THE FUCKING MOOOOOOOOOOON AND BEYOND!!!*


----------



## Neo_86 (25 Feb 2021)

*1 min*


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

1 minuto para que se abra el NYSE.


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*163,24+71,53 (+78,00 %)*
A partir del 25 de febrero 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

*¡¡DING DING DING!!*


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

El primer objetivo los 200.


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

JOJOJO, ha bajao lo suficiente pa que entre la orden de compra del nota ese de 1045 acciones a 158$.


chocolate dijo:


>


----------



## [IΞI] (25 Feb 2021)

La han parado


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 Feb 2021)

Ya se han movido 18 millones en tres minutos ay que LOL!!

Espero que aguante en $140 mucho rato al menos y de ahí to the moon...


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Feb 2021)

Y eso?


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> La han parado



¿Seguro? Parece que no.


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Feb 2021)

Bajada


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

Primera parada. Yo tengo 5000 $ de ganancia ahora mismo. Con 2400 invertidos


----------



## Faldo (25 Feb 2021)

Parece que había muchas ordenes de venta.


----------



## [IΞI] (25 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Bajada



A ver yo decía que abriría a la baja respecto a lo q se movía en el premarket, no respecto al cierre de ayer claro


----------



## Piturco (25 Feb 2021)

Lo han parado, sí. A 137,06


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

Ahh, pues parece que sí, y también está caída la lista de HALTs del NASDAQ




¿Coincidencia? ¿Manipulación?


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

5 mins ha durado en marcha jajajaja


----------



## Neo_86 (25 Feb 2021)

Ya empezamos...


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Feb 2021)

Que le habéis hecho para pararla


----------



## Irene Adler (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> 5 mins ha durado en marcha jajajaja



Cuanto es el récord? 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

Ahora sale la lista...

Trade Halts - Current


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Que le habéis hecho para pararla



Le hemos metido 20€


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

Ha bajado más de un 11% desde la apertura. Eso significa que tomorrow prohiben los cortos, no?
PD: Ya vuelve


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

Orden de venta de 20 títulos a 5000


----------



## Faldo (25 Feb 2021)

vuelve


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Orden de venta de 20 títulos a 5000



Loading Lamborghini...


----------



## Insurrección (25 Feb 2021)

A qué hora cierra??? 

Me quedan horas delante del baile de números...


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Loading Lamborghini...



34 me los guardo para la luna


----------



## Faldo (25 Feb 2021)

Otra


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> A qué hora cierra???
> 
> Me quedan horas delante del baile de números...



A las 22h creo


----------



## Playero (25 Feb 2021)

¿Se puede romper la Bolsa?
Lo digo en serio


----------



## Pailarocas (25 Feb 2021)

Otra vez halteada


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> +4 de postmarket no?



Correctísimo!


----------



## fran1488 (25 Feb 2021)

Son paradas sanas, para evitar que nos vayamos a la puta luna.


----------



## Pailarocas (25 Feb 2021)

Si van a estar halteando cada 2 minutos pongo otra orden de compra a 100€ y me voy a dormir la siesta


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

Cayendo y parada. Es normal. Paper hands actuando.


----------



## poppom (25 Feb 2021)

¿Motivo de este subidón?


----------



## Skynet (25 Feb 2021)

Que inestable!, partió de porrazo a 150 usd y ahora un bajón a casi 90 usd.


----------



## Playero (25 Feb 2021)

Lo estoy siguiendo con Tito Bruce.


----------



## MIP (25 Feb 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Una pregunta, el short squeeze ese que hubo en VW cuánto duró ???
> 
> ...



Unos pocos días. Fue una operación orquestada por algún lumbreras a sueldo de Porsche, que consiguió así hacerse con el ansiado control de la compañía y de paso sacar unos miles de millones de € por la patilla. 

Entre los cortos damnificados había un empresario industrial alemán que palmó 475M€ y se suicido al día siguiente.


----------



## Insurrección (25 Feb 2021)

Playero dijo:


> Lo estoy siguiendo con Tito Bruce.



jaja ajaj aj aja ja, qué buenoooo 

ThanX !!!


----------



## Faldo (25 Feb 2021)

Lo paran cuando se dispara en cualquier dirección.


----------



## Insurrección (25 Feb 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Lo paran cuando se dispara en cualquier dirección.



4 paradas en 26 minutos


----------



## antoniussss (25 Feb 2021)

to the fucking moon

Chavales, os recomiendo comprar con compra limtiada, o vender con venta limitada, y también si ponéis STOPs (Que no lo deberíais poner bajo ningún concepto, también en precio limitado)


y por supuesto, si alguien necesita por lo que sea vender algo, poner venta en 2XX-3XX, no a estos precios irrisorios.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

A 135 se ira pronto


----------



## Insurrección (25 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> to the fucking moon
> 
> Chavales, os recomiendo comprar con compra limtiada, o vender con venta limitada, y también si ponéis STOPs (Que no lo deberíais poner bajo ningún concepto, también en precio limitado)
> 
> ...




Vender ??? 

Diamond Hands !!!


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Que conste que sigo pensando que va a abrir a la baja pero bueno hoy puede ser un día grande...
> 
> sobre todo por tener la oportunidad de saber si de verdad somos espaldas plateadas con las manos de diamante o chimpancés con las manos de papel
> 
> ...





antoniussss dijo:


> to the fucking moon
> 
> Chavales, os recomiendo comprar con compra limtiada, o vender con venta limitada, y también si ponéis STOPs (Que no lo deberíais poner bajo ningún concepto, también en precio limitado)
> 
> ...



Yo pensaba vender una acción a 400 pero el novio de mi mujer ha visto el mensaje de arriba y me lo ha prohibido. Será a 500 o no será.


----------



## Faldo (25 Feb 2021)

Bueno yo lo dejo y me dedico a otros haceres, total pase lo que pasa hoy no voy a vender nada.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

No estoy seguro, pero . ¿Hay after market los viernes? Porque hoy tenemos juego, pero mañana igual empieza a apretar el tiempo para algun equipo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

Sobre las paradas.

Trading curb - Wikipedia


----------



## antoniussss (25 Feb 2021)

Es muy importante lo de la venta en precio limitado, si vendeis a mercado, la tirais para abajo y el que quiere comprar para LOLEAR se lo piensa para pillarlas mas baratas.

Todo a precio compra/venta limitada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> No estoy seguro, pero . ¿Hay after market los viernes? Porque hoy tenemos juego, pero mañana igual empieza a apretar el tiempo para algun equipo.



Creo que hay pero solo dos horas.


----------



## xzess (25 Feb 2021)

Está aguantando, así que HOLD, que esto irá hacia arriba en unas horas.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Vender ???
> 
> Diamond Hands !!!



¿Vender? Eso es el robot ese de Futurama ¿no?


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Vender? Eso es el robot ese de Futurama ¿no?






*147,83+56,12 (+61,19 %)*
A partir del 10:43AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Pailarocas (25 Feb 2021)

Vamos arriba!


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (25 Feb 2021)

*ESTÁ PASANDO. GME TO THE MOON!

HODL!*


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

Si es cierto que mañana expiran millones en opciones, no se yo si todos van a tener para comprar.


----------



## Snowball (25 Feb 2021)

Asi que segun los pergaminos perdidos de Reddit, la señal que desencadene el apocalipsis Gamma será cuanto toque los 800$

Y debería ser fecha tope 26 de Febrero

He aquí un papiro encontrado en las profundidades de Wall street




https://preview.redd.it/1xlj4jhdcji...bp&s=d1ae42ae38e27ff4f6b2b82d8cfe2ffe52654610

El Hold es mi pastor, con él nada me falta


----------



## Snowball (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Si es cierto que mañana* expiran millones en opciones, no se yo si todos van a tener para comprar.*





*Cuando no quede sitio en el Infierno, los muertos caminarán sobre la Tierra*


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Asi que segun los pergaminos perdidos de Reddit, la señal que desencadene el apocalipsis Gamma será cuanto toque los 800$



Y si llegamos a 200 y se sobrepasa de una manera algo estable.... los 800 estaran muy cerca.


----------



## Estwald (25 Feb 2021)

Cuánto tenéis? Yo 4 acciones, holdearé hasta el final


----------



## Pailarocas (25 Feb 2021)

Estwald dijo:


> Cuánto tenéis? Yo 4 acciones, holdearé hasta el final



4 acciones x 130.000$ = eres rico


----------



## Kluster (25 Feb 2021)

wow vaya subidon!

¿Alguien sabe como se activa el stop loss en el broker de ING?


----------



## Maxos (25 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Asi que segun los pergaminos perdidos de Reddit, la señal que desencadene el apocalipsis Gamma será cuanto toque los 800$
> 
> Y debería ser fecha tope 26 de Febrero
> 
> ...



Mira que me gusta la acción, pero si me ofrecen 130k por ella puede que la venda.
Soy un paper hands.


----------



## Gurney (25 Feb 2021)

Apes, creo que este viernes va a ser legendario

Deep Fucking Legend!


----------



## Kluster (25 Feb 2021)

Joder, ING sólo tiene stop loss disponible para acciones y ETFs de la bolsa española. La madre que los parió.

Menos mal que tengo unos cuantos GMEs en clicktrade.


----------



## -Galaiko (25 Feb 2021)

Esta pasando.
Hold to the moon y mas allá.
Ya lo dije ayer que esto me olía raro y no había acabado.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

¡A ver esas Diamond Hands!


----------



## electrón (25 Feb 2021)

Acabo de dejar el remo y veo que la cosa está animada. Una acción y no la venderé, CAIGA QUIEN CAIGA


----------



## Gurney (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kluster (25 Feb 2021)

Tengo 14 GMEs en clicktrade con stop loss de 100. Espero no arrepentirme de haberlo puesto.

Y luego 6 más en ING sin stop (no se puede poner, vaya).


----------



## Tars (25 Feb 2021)

stop loss?

*HERO OR ZERO*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Feb 2021)

Ojalá supiera leer...




ENCONTRÉ LA RAZÓN DEL DIP! ¡Están acortando múltiples ETF con cantidades masivas de acciones (¡MILLONES!) ¡Ahora mismo!
DD
EDICIÓN IMPORTANTE (5) (10:41 a. M.): El índice de volatilidad CBOE (VIX) aumentó un 10% y todo el mercado está subiendo ahora mismo. Eso es exactamente lo que sucedió en enero en el primer Gamma Squeeze. ¡Buena señal!

EDITAR (9:51 AM): ESTÁN EN CORTO $ GME A TRAVÉS DE 63 (!) ETFS DIFERENTES

EDIT2 (10AM): 0 PANTALONES CORTOS DISPONIBLES PARA $ GME AHORA MISMO. ¡HAN PRESTADO MÁS DE 2.100.000 ACCIONES EN CORTO PARA AYER Y HOY ! ( GME Short Interest / GameStop Corp. ; IBorrowDesk )

EDITAR 3: De hecho, predije esto en mi publicación de ayer ( / r / GME / comments / lrijdv / my_theory_for_todays_market_close_get_ready_for_a / ) Eche un vistazo a Edit4.

EDIT4: Alguien robó mi publicación en WSB y ni siquiera me da crédito. No me importan los postes cruzados, ayudan a todos y aportan exposición al problema. ¡PERO NO ROBAN Y NO ME CREDEN! Solo quería desahogarme porque en realidad está explotando en WSB, pero ni siquiera está actualizando los datos, por lo que es bastante inútil.

EDIT5: MI DD TENÍA 30,000 VOTOS A FAVOR EN WSB ANTES DE QUE SE ELIMINARÁ. TODAVÍA COMPROMETIDA ...

EDIT6: Las tenencias de XRT GME aumentaron del 3% ayer al 9% hoy. XRT ESTÁ CASI 200% EN UN CAJERO CORTO VENDIDO ( XRT | SPDR® S&P® Retail ETF | ETF Channel )


LOS MÁS GRANDES:

ETF 1: IBorrowDesk - 20.000 ACCIONES VENDIDAS EN CORTO

ETF 2: IBorrowDesk - 4.500 ACCIONES VENDIDAS EN CORTO

ETF 3: IBorrowDesk - 450.000 ACCIONES VENDIDAS EN CORTO

ETF 4: IBorrowDesk - 6.000 ACCIONES VENDIDAS EN CORTO

ETF 5: IBorrowDesk - 350.000 ACCIONES VENDIDAS CORTO (¡Gracias a u / JoeCitizen1984 por el hallazgo!)


Estos son los que también están usando:

VTWV
VCR
IUSS
VTWO
EWSC
PSCD
SFYF
SYLD
RALS
FNDB
VBR
IJS
NUSC
SLYV
SPSM
ASTUTO
FLQS
IJT
GSSC
SLYG
VXF
NVQ
VB
SAA
BBSC
OMFS
STSB
SSLY
SCHA
PBSM
UWM
VTHR
INCLINACIÓN
SPDR
HDG
AVUS
DFAU

Además: Ayer pidieron prestadas 1,500,000 $ acciones de GME para venderlas en corto ( IBorrowDesk ) , pero no hubo una gran caída o volumen de ventas que indicaría que ya las habían puesto en corto. Eso significa que ahora están usando esos cortos, así como los ETF.


TL; DR: Millones de acciones se venden al descubierto hoy, tratando de que la gente entre en pánico. LOS DATOS SON DE LAS 9:45 AM Y ESTOY TRATANDO DE MANTENERLO ACTUALIZADO.

de Reddit


Spoiler


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


>



¡Son cojonudas estas historietas que montan!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kluster (25 Feb 2021)

Tars dijo:


> stop loss?
> 
> *HERO OR ZERO*



He quitado el stop loss.

Aquí hemos venido a jugar.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Feb 2021)

Ojo a esto señores, no es coña.


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Feb 2021)

Que significa?
Para los mas retrasados por favor


----------



## antoniussss (25 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> wow vaya subidon!
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe como se activa el stop loss en el broker de ING?



SEÑORES NADA DE STOPS, Venta Limitada donde consideren. Roban las carteras en las acciones normales, no te las van a robar aquí.


----------



## bsnas (25 Feb 2021)

Here comes the money!!!


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

Otra vez está todo el mercado en rojo. ¿Estarán sacando cash para comprar más GME mañana?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Que significa?
> Para los mas retrasados por favor




Supongo que lo dices por el helado...

La imagen está sacada de este artículo, podría ir por ahí los tiros

'McBroken' website tracks if your McDonald's ice-cream machine works


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ojo a esto señores, no es coña.



Eso es de ayer.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Eso es de ayer.



Sí, de ese pasado reciente que es ayer.


----------



## Snowball (25 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Otra vez está todo el mercado en rojo. ¿Estarán sacando cash para comprar más GME mañana?



Lo mismo que en Enero... el apocalipsis GAMMA


----------



## Snowball (25 Feb 2021)

si GME se a los 100k, tendria un market cap como el PIB de Alemania


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

Me descojono con los videos



HOLD


----------



## Maxos (25 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> si GME se a los 100k, tendria un market cap como el PIB de Alemania



Habrá que avisar al de la impresora, no se quede sin tinta y ocurra como ayer.


----------



## Gurney (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## Buscape (25 Feb 2021)

No pongáis stops, primer aviso, sucnorms

El siguiente que diga que los pone será desalojado del hilo a empujones y nombrado Hedgedeputa mayor del foro


----------



## Kluster (25 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Me descojono con los videos




Este es buenísimo:


----------



## Snowball (25 Feb 2021)

El dolar bajando pero bien


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

O Lambos o patinetes. No hay termino medio. I like the stock


----------



## Gurney (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## Red Star (25 Feb 2021)

Gurney dijo:


>



JOJOJOJOJO, y más que van a perder.

¡¡SIN PIEDAD SIMIOS!!


----------



## Desencantado (25 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> O Lambos o patinetes. No hay termino medio. I like the stock



*O Pagani o paganini!!! HOLD for LOL!!!!*


----------



## Gurney (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

Gamestop sube 200% esta semana sin noticias relevante y llega a $125. Los puts de $4 a Julio suben 1800% 












. Buena suerte a todos, sobre todo, los que compraron la acción $gme


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

Directos a 200


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 Feb 2021)

Está aguantando bien en $150 ahora.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

183.75+92.04 (+100.36%)
As of 12:59PM EST. Market open.


Not bad.


----------



## el loco babulia (25 Feb 2021)

Van a acabar perforando la bolsa entera xDDDDD.


----------



## xzess (25 Feb 2021)

Venga que como suponía a las 13:00 sube a tope!!! y ojo habra una bajada y otra subida al final, eso es lo que estudiando este tema me dice mi intuición. Depende de cómo de grandes sean y dónde paren.
Pero hoy HOLD.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Feb 2021)

¡¡Queremos los $200!!


----------



## INE (25 Feb 2021)

Me despisto un par de días y ya la habéis liado.


----------



## Irene Adler (25 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¡¡Queremos los $200!!



Y los queremos ya!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (25 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Al final se ha quedado clavada en los 50 dólares, lo que yo dije.
> 
> Deberia dedicarme a esto. Tengo lo más importante, perspectiva.
> 
> ¿Me prestáis pasta?



OYeah!


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Venga que como suponía a las 13:00 sube a tope!!! y ojo habra una bajada y otra subida al final, eso es lo que estudiando este tema me dice mi intuición. Depende de cómo de grandes sean y dónde paren.
> Pero hoy HOLD.



Ayer se disparó a última hora. Si hay cortos apretando el culo lo lógico sería que hubieran entrado a primera hora cuando todo el mundo vendía... Pero ayer no lo hicieron.


----------



## damnit (25 Feb 2021)

joder y yo que casi me salgo el lunes por puro aburrimiento...


----------



## Maxos (25 Feb 2021)

damnit dijo:


> joder y yo que casi me salgo el lunes por puro aburrimiento...



Era su objetivo, ganar por agotamiento, que la gente pensara que esto ya había terminado.

HOLD!


----------



## damnit (25 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Era su objetivo, ganar por agotamiento, que la gente pensara que esto ya había terminado.
> 
> HOLD!



No si aquí hemos venido a jugar, eso está claro.


----------



## Tars (25 Feb 2021)

damnit dijo:


> joder y yo que casi me salgo el lunes por puro aburrimiento...



Yo llegué a poner una orden de venta a 40$ que caducó el mismo día al no bajar hasta ese precio. Ya no me salgo ni de coña!!!


----------



## Sr. Pérez (25 Feb 2021)

My fellow apes...

Me voy dos semanas a perseguir lucecitas de esas que ves cuando cierras los ojos muy fuerte y me encuentro que la habéis vuelto a liar pardísima. Como soy un retard de marca mayor no tengo ni puta idea lo que es un Gamma escuece de esos (se agradecería resumen). Pero que sepáis que sigo sentado sobre mis 6 acciones, compradas de forma totalmente suicida y sin ningún tipo de razonamiento detrás.

Avisadme lo que hay que hacer, ando atareado con mis cosas de mongolito y, naturalmente, ya venía con escaso margen de atención de serie.

Lanzar una bengala o algo cuando haya que vender o lo que sea que haya que hacer. No compro más, porque no tengo con qué. Pero puedo holdear hasta que se congele el infierno. Es más. Me había hasta olvidado de que tenía esas acciones. Palabra.

He venido a jugar. Y si implota el universo, nos vemos al otro lado, madafakas.


----------



## malvado (25 Feb 2021)

¿Otro vencimiento de cortos o qué?


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

malvado dijo:


> ¿Otro vencimiento de cortos o qué?



Mañana


----------



## damnit (25 Feb 2021)

Pues nada con 100.000€ por acción nos da para una buena juerga. Avisadme cuando toque vender que estaré entretenido comiéndome las ceras de colores.


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

Mucho volumen hoy


----------



## Olivander's (25 Feb 2021)

comprais la de la bolsa de ny o la de francfort?


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

Olivander's dijo:


> comprais la de la bolsa de ny o la de francfort?



Yo llevo de las dos

Me gusta la acción

HOLD


----------



## bambum (25 Feb 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Pues nada con 100.000€ por acción nos da para una buena juerga. Avisadme cuando toque vender que estaré entretenido comiéndome las ceras de colores.



Yo hasta el millón no suelto.


----------



## Snowball (25 Feb 2021)

Pues parece que no tocamos los 200

A ver mañana


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

Olivander's dijo:


> comprais la de la bolsa de ny o la de francfort?



New York!! No te confundas de GME!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)*
NYSE - Nasdaq Real Time Price. Currency in USD


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues parece que no tocamos los 200
> 
> A ver mañana



Espérate que ahora viene lo bueno

HOLD


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> New York!! No te confundas de GME!
> 
> *GameStop Corp. (GME)*
> NYSE - Nasdaq Real Time Price. Currency in USD



Hay una acción que cotiza en europa GS2C
GameStop Corp, cotiza por la mañana

Yo la compre a 36€ y hoy a cerrado a 126€

Hay que diversificar

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## bambum (25 Feb 2021)

@Nico al menos pasate a saludar, majo.


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> GS2C



La virgen! Las GS2C europeas siguen el mísmo To the moon que la americana!!
Gracias por el aporte


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (25 Feb 2021)

A qué hora cierran en Nueva York?


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> A qué hora cierran en Nueva York?



El normal a las 22.ooh nuestras

El after market s las 02,00 o 04,00h


HOLD


----------



## Olivander's (25 Feb 2021)

hasta donde creeis que llegara mañana?


----------



## antoniussss (25 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> La virgen! Las GS2C europeas siguen el mísmo To the moon que la americana!!
> Gracias por el aporte



deberian ser mas baratas no? no tendrán el coste de cambio de divisa...

Además aunque la divisa dolar baje a los infiernos, tu tienes tus acciones en euros...


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

Están de descuento, buen momento para cargar.


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

109,16+17,45 (+19,03 %)
Al cierre: 3:59PM EST


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Están de descuento, buen momento para cargar.



Bueno, he llegado como 40 segundos tarde


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> 109,16+17,45 (+19,03 %)
> Al cierre: 3:59PM EST



Ya está en 120 otra vez y no ha pasado ni un minuto.


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

El bajón por los paperhands impacientes


----------



## -Galaiko (25 Feb 2021)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> My fellow apes...
> 
> Me voy dos semanas a perseguir lucecitas de esas que ves cuando cierras los ojos muy fuerte y me encuentro que la habéis vuelto a liar pardísima. Como soy un retard de marca mayor no tengo ni puta idea lo que es un Gamma escuece de esos (se agradecería resumen). Pero que sepáis que sigo sentado sobre mis 6 acciones, compradas de forma totalmente suicida y sin ningún tipo de razonamiento detrás.
> 
> ...



Compañero...


----------



## antoniussss (25 Feb 2021)

joder he lanzado compra de 2 loleantes acciones desde bankinter a las 21.59.15 y no me la ha cogido xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


putos inutiles coño


----------



## Hamtel (25 Feb 2021)

Peor día en el mercado desde octubre y GME sube un 19%


----------



## anonimocobarde (25 Feb 2021)

Alguien puso esto en el hilo antes.

Short-sellers lost $818 million on Gamestop bets on Wednesday: Ortex


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Peor día en el mercado desde octubre y GME sube un 19%



Si, hace dos días estábamos en 40 hoy en 100, no va mal la cosa.

Esta es una guerra larga y de desgaste y los retard somos pacientes.

Me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> joder he lanzado compra de 2 loleantes acciones desde bankinter a las 21.59.15 y no me la ha cogido xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> 
> putos inutiles coño



Yo he comprado un par de acciones postreras aunque a 123 o así, que no me fiaba que llegase con ING si apuraba un poco más (faltaban 15 min o así)


----------



## Buscape (25 Feb 2021)

Hoy
Os
La
Dedico


----------



## chocolate (25 Feb 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Hoy
> Os
> La
> Dedico
> ...



Madre del jamón hermoso!! Que hace esa potrenca en mi futuro Lamborghini??


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Feb 2021)

Después de 1 semana sin dejarme caer, me acerco a saludar a todos los simios y simpatizantes, sección España.




Es mucho más divertido leeros para entender que sucede con GME, que leer la prensa salmón en internet o los blogs de bolsa o el hilo de los ejpertoh.

Puta vida que no me dejan tradear, me estoy perdiendo toda la diversión desde dentro. Solo me dejan plata y bitcoins, mejor que nada supongo.



HODL retards!, y saludos de parte del novio de vuestra mujer!


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## chocolate (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## Tars (26 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


>



EPIC FAIL


----------



## Ultimate (26 Feb 2021)

_https://prospect.org/power/gamestop-mess-exposes-the-naked-short-selling-scam/
*El lío de GameStop expone la estafa de la venta corta al descubierto*
Hace una década, un confidente de Biden intentó detenerlo. Ahora hay otra oportunidad.
Lucy Komisar 
25 de febrero de 2021_


*La Comisión de Bolsa y Valores podría crear un sistema para identificar y permitir el castigo de las actividades comerciales ilegales, incluida la venta al descubierto*.


_En la audiencia del Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Cámara la semana pasada sobre la debacle de GameStop, había un elefante en la sala: venta en descubierto desnuda.

La venta en corto, apostando efectivamente a que una acción bajará, implica que un comerciante vende acciones que no posee, con la esperanza de volver a comprarlas a un precio más bajo para ganar dinero con el diferencial. Se supone que el comerciante debe localizar (o tener una “creencia razonable” de que pueda localizar) o tomar prestado las acciones en cuentas de corretaje y luego transferirlas al comprador en un plazo de dos días. Esto representa hasta el 50 por ciento del comercio diario.

La venta corta desnuda es cuando el comerciante no encuentra esas acciones para entregar. Para los grandes fondos de cobertura es costoso localizar acciones difíciles de pedir prestadas. Por lo tanto, los corredores principales, que llevan un inventario de acciones para vendedores en corto de gran volumen, simplemente mienten sobre los préstamos para ayudar a sus clientes favoritos.

Es una estafa central para el sistema de negociación de acciones, habilitada por la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores (SEC), el regulador del mercado, y la Depository Trust and Clearing Corp. (DTCC), la cámara de compensación de acciones, para beneficiar a los grandes jugadores. La SEC ha estado dirigida durante mucho tiempo por funcionarios de puertas giratorias que se mueven entre ella y las casas comerciales y bufetes de abogados de Wall Street. DTCC es propiedad de los principales corredores, como Goldman Sachs, JPMorgan y Citi, y se ejecuta en sus intereses._




> _Es una estafa fundamental para el sistema de negociación de acciones, habilitada por la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores, el regulador del mercado._




_En la audiencia de la Cámara, la representante Nydia Velázquez (D-NY) preguntó sobre los peligros de las ventas en corto. “GME [GameStop] vendió en descubierto un 140 por ciento. ¿Por qué no es esa manipulación? " Quería decir que los vendedores en corto vendían un 40 por ciento más de acciones de GameStop de las que existían. Eran acciones fantasma que no existían pero que se contabilizaron en las cuentas de los compradores como "derechos". Los compradores no tienen idea de que no tienen acciones reales. Pueden vender e incluso prestar esos derechos digitales.

En otras palabras, una gran cantidad de "localizaciones" o "préstamos" eran falsos, por lo que los pantalones cortos estaban "desnudos". ¿Por qué eso importa? Porque la venta en descubierto desnuda hace que aumente el número de acciones en el mercado, lo que normalmente hace que su valor caiga; más acciones equivalen a menos valor. Y puede perturbar enormemente el mercado, como demostró GameStop.

El representante Andy Barr (R-KY) respaldó a Velázquez. “Estamos interesados en desnudos cortos. ¿Cómo se asegura de que primero está buscando un préstamo? " El representante Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) preguntó si los vendedores estaban en una posición desnuda.

De hecho, más de un millón de acciones de GameStop se consideraron "fallidas en la entrega", lo que significa que los compradores nunca recibieron las acciones que pidieron, según un informe de Bloomberg . Business Insider informó que "$ 359 millones en acciones estaban en el limbo, y los compradores carecían de efectivo o los vendedores no tenían las acciones para liquidar las transacciones, según datos de la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores".

Kenneth Griffin, director ejecutivo de Citadel Securities, que manejaba las operaciones de GameStop para la empresa de Internet Robinhood, restó importancia al problema. "Los fondos de cobertura tienen que pedir prestadas acciones para las ventas al descubierto", dijo Griffin. "La práctica de desnudos en cortocircuito fue restringida en gran medida por mandato de la SEC hace años".

Eso no es verdad. Griffin señaló que "los inversores institucionales obtienen beneficios sustanciales por prestar acciones, entre un 25 y un 30 por ciento". No señaló que una ganancia para esos inversores es una pérdida para los prestatarios, a menudo grandes fondos de cobertura. Por lo tanto, sus corredores suelen guiñar el ojo y "localizar", no pedir prestado, y decir efectivamente: "Sí, sé dónde está la acción y puedo comprarla cuando llegue el momento de entregar". Excepto que no funciona de esa manera.

El problema se agrava con el comercio fuera de bolsa, incluidos los sistemas secretos de comercio interno llamados "grupos oscuros", y los intercambios de compensación dentro o entre corredores que cooperan y que evaden la compensación de DTCC. Los grupos oscuros manejan más de la mitad de todas las operaciones, y la mayoría de los grupos oscuros son propiedad de los grandes corredores principales.

Keith Gill, el inversor independiente cuyas publicaciones en las redes sociales iniciaron el frenesí de GameStop, hizo el comentario más importante de la audiencia. Señaló que la misma acción se puede “localizar” decenas de veces, incluso para varios clientes. Y los creadores de mercado de opciones como Citadel están exentos de las reglas de que deben ubicar las acciones.

Gill dijo: “La capacidad de acortar infinitas veces la misma acción es una patología. No tenemos la capacidad de rastrear qué acciones están en corto y cuántas veces ".

Vlad Tenev, CEO de Robinhood, se hizo eco de que: “Sí, alguien no podría tener acciones cuando la música se detenga. ¿Cómo se resolverían las reclamaciones sobre acciones? " Ese es otro resultado de las acciones fantasma creadas por los derechos digitales._




> _Incluso cuando los comerciantes corruptos y los traficantes son sorprendidos con las manos en la masa, todo lo que pagan es una pequeña multa: el costo de hacer negocios._




_Citadel, como un creador de mercado que tiene que aceptar todas las compras y ventas, obtiene un pase sobre muchas reglas desnudas de venta en corto. Incluso entonces, el representante Vicente González (D-TX) señaló que en 2020, Citadel violó el Reg SHO de la Comisión de Seguridad, la regla que regula las ventas al descubierto. El 13 de noviembre de 2020, FINRA, el autorregulador de los comerciantes, multó a Citadel Securities con $ 180,000 por no marcar 6.5 millones de operaciones de acciones como ventas al descubierto entre el 14 de septiembre de 2015 y el 21 de julio de 2016. Citadel no admitió ni negó las acusaciones. pero pagó la multa.

El problema no es nuevo. La SEC y la Bolsa de Valores de Nueva York multaron a Goldman Sachs con una cantidad infinitesimal de $ 2 millones en 2007 por permitir a los clientes durante más de dos años utilizar su sistema automatizado de acceso directo al mercado y marcar automáticamente los pedidos cortos como largos.

Más allá de eso, la regla de la SEC en sí es tan débil que los operadores pueden pasar por alto los pantalones cortos desnudos y permanecer desnudos indefinidamente. Larry Tabb, de Bloomberg, me dijo en un tweet durante la audiencia que “las operaciones fallidas pasan al día siguiente, es decir, puede volver a comprarlas y se liquidarán día a día. Por lo tanto, podría recomprar continuamente sus fallas de venta y volver a vender, extendiendo su falla. Si no lo hace, después de 10 días, los corredores se ven obligados a volver a comprarlos ".

Por supuesto, no hay cumplimiento. Incluso cuando los comerciantes corruptos y los traficantes son sorprendidos con las manos en la masa, todo lo 


*UNA HISTORIA DE TRASFONDO POCO CONOCIDA que* involucra a Ted Kaufman, quien dirigió la transición del presidente Joe Biden, muestra cómo los grandes actores del mercado de valores y las instituciones que controlan han bloqueado los intentos de lidiar con las ventas cortas desnudas. Kaufman fue durante mucho tiempo el jefe de personal de Biden, y fue nombrado para el escaño en el Senado de Delaware que su jefe dejó vacante cuando Biden se convirtió en el vicepresidente de Barack Obama.

Después del colapso del mercado que incluyó ventas en corto desnudas abusivas, Kaufman, un demócrata, y el exsenador de Georgia Johnny Isakson, un republicano, presentaron una legislación que ordenaba a la SEC que redactara regulaciones para poner fin a la práctica. Determinaron que las regulaciones actuales de la SEC eran inaplicables. Los fondos de cobertura podrían difundir rumores, hacer cortos masivos sin localizar acciones y cumplir después de la caída de los precios.

Jeff Connaughton, entonces jefe de personal de Kaufman, me contó lo que sucedió a continuación. Recibió un correo electrónico de un cabildero y ex miembro del personal del presidente del Comité Bancario del Senado, Christopher Dodd (D-CT). El ex empleado ahora representaba a un fondo de cobertura conocido por sus ventas en corto. "Ella me advirtió que sería malo para mi carrera si Ted y yo íbamos a vender en corto", me dijo Connaughton. Pero eso no detuvo a Kaufman.

En julio de 2009, el senador Kaufman y seis colegas de ambas partes escribieron a la SEC, proponiendo un plan de "ubicación difícil" que prohibiría todas las ventas al descubierto a menos que el corredor ejecutor obtuviera primero un número de identificación único para las acciones, tal vez a través de un sistema automatizado centralizado. sistema implementado por el DTCC. Esto evitaría múltiples ventas en corto sobre la base de una sola acción.

Según el libro de Connaughton de 2012 The Payoff , meses antes de la carta, "el DTCC había ido a la SEC con una propuesta de solución para la venta en descubierto desnuda" que parecía similar a la solución de Kaufman, con el DTCC creando "una base de datos centralizada [que] evitaría que las mismas acciones no se utilicen para múltiples ventas al descubierto "._




> _Ahora sería el momento de hacer que Biden siga adelante con la reforma del sistema comercial corrupto, comenzando con las ventas en corto al descubierto._




_Connaughton recordó: “Poco después de eso, la SEC anunció una mesa redonda para septiembre. En ese momento pensé, 'Genial, vamos a cambiar la forma en que se negocian las acciones' ”. Sin embargo, el evento estuvo dominado por los grandes bancos traders, que hicieron grandes sumas prestando acciones para ventas al descubierto y habían estado presionando contra cualquier restricción al respecto. Connaughton escribió: "Durante la reunión, el representante de DTCC se quedó en silencio y ni siquiera mencionó la solución propuesta por DTCC para la venta en descubierto desnuda". Preguntó a los funcionarios de DTCC qué sucedió. “Ellos admitieron, 'Nos retiraron'. Querían decir: por su junta, por los poderes fácticos de Wall Street ".

Como Connaughton me explicó más tarde, “Fue entonces cuando se encendió la bombilla. La industria lo encuentra inaceptable, porque ahora estamos operando en un entorno de microsegundos. Así que nunca habrá una localización difícil ".

Kaufman continuó tratando de luchar contra las ventas en descubierto desnudas en el debate Dodd-Frank. Pero la SEC estaba esquivando el problema, y el Comité Bancario del Senado de Dodd lo ignoró en gran medida.


*DESPUÉS DEL “FLASH CRASH” EN MAYO DE 2010* , donde las acciones cayeron abruptamente en cuestión de minutos, la SEC dijo que crearía una pista de auditoría consolidada (CAT) sobre el comercio de acciones y opciones. La información de ejecución de órdenes y operaciones que recopiló identificaría y permitiría el castigo de las actividades comerciales ilegales, incluida la venta al descubierto. Más de una década después, CAT no existe.

Pero tal vez Ted Kaufman esté ahora en el asiento de CATbird. Kaufman fue copresidente del equipo de transición Biden-Harris y es un amigo y consejero de confianza de Biden. (También estaba en contra de la derogación de Glass-Steagall, que permitió la corrupción de banqueros-intermediarios). Ahora sería el momento de hacer que Biden avanzara en la reforma del sistema de comercio corrupto, comenzando con ventas cortas desnudas, si está dispuesto a amenazar al intereses de sus patrocinadores de Wall Street.

La presidenta del Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Cámara de Representantes, Maxine Waters (D-CA), dijo que las audiencias futuras incluirían testigos de la SEC y DTCC. Se les debería preguntar por qué no implementaron CAT, insistieron en ubicaciones difíciles y terminaron las ventas en descubierto. Es el desafío más importante que los demócratas podrían plantear a Wall Street._


----------



## Insurrección (26 Feb 2021)

Buenos días:

Sé que se ha puesto varias veces pero no sé como encontrarlo... qué broker usáis de esos que apenas tienen comisiones ???

Gracias retards.


----------



## anonimocobarde (26 Feb 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Puta vida que no me dejan tradear, me estoy perdiendo toda la diversión desde dentro. Solo me dejan plata y bitcoins, mejor que nada supongo.



Qué habrás hecho...


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Sé que se ha puesto varias veces pero no sé como encontrarlo... qué broker usáis de esos que apenas tienen comisiones ???
> 
> Gracias retards.



Yo uso Degiro que es broker y Revolut que no se exactamente lo que es.

También uso dos brokers usa, que admiten extranjeros no residentes como clientes, uno se llama Firstrade y otro Sogotrade.

Los primeros son europeos por lo que las transferencias son gratuitas.
Los segundos al ser usa, las transferencias internacionales son más caras.


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

To the Moon en el pre market


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Feb 2021)

Donde veis el premarket??
Por curiosidad


----------



## Snowball (26 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Donde veis el premarket??
> Por curiosidad



Acciones de GameStop Corp | Cotización GME - Investing.com


----------



## chocolate (26 Feb 2021)

118,24 +9,51 (8,75 %)
Antes de la apertura: 4:31AM EST

GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## GOL (26 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Peor día en el mercado desde octubre y GME sube un 19%



Los hay que dicen que es al reves, al subir GME, hace bajar todo al retirar dinero para poder pagar a los hodlers


----------



## Retrasado_namberGuan (26 Feb 2021)

Mi primer post. 
Yo creo que hoy podría pasar los 200 y la euforia de las primeras horas del lunes lo va a mandar arriba de los 400 dólares, principalmente tengo motivos para creer que esto es muy posible. Hay tiburones en el asecho de las ballenas encalladas en los cortos, esto ya no se trata de un montón de foreros manos de papel que entraron y salieron con perdidas, por otro lado los foreros manos diamantes saben que tienen que esperar el squeezing podría ocurrir. Les recomiendo que esperen después de la apertura va a caer el valor para luego subir, justo como ayer. 
Soy un retrasado pero por favor resistan y no vendan hasta que pase los 200 la subida se hará cada vez mas evidente hasta que la saga de GME acabe.


----------



## Retrasado_namberGuan (26 Feb 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Los hay que dicen que es al reves, al subir GME, hace bajar todo al retirar dinero para poder pagar a los hodlers



Qué tan posible es esto, leí que muchos ETF tienen de venta en corto en acciones de GME, de ser posible esto, se vería lo frágil que son los mercados bursátiles y el negocio sucio que se han montado de años . Es increíble que por primera vez ellos tengan que pagar la cuenta


----------



## Israel Gracia (26 Feb 2021)

Las acciones de GameStop aumentan un 100% por alguna razón


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

Retrasado_namberGuan dijo:


> Soy un retrasado pero por favor resistan y no vendan hasta que pase los 200 la subida se hará cada vez mas evidente hasta que la saga de GME acabe.



Gracias compañero, yo también soy un retrasado, pero el botón de venta lo tengo deshabilitado hasta que llegue a la luna o más allá.


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

Retrasado_namberGuan dijo:


> Qué tan posible es esto, leí que muchos ETF tienen de venta en corto en acciones de GME, de ser posible esto, se vería lo frágil que son los mercados bursátiles y el negocio sucio que se han montado de años . Es increíble que por primera vez ellos tengan que pagar la cuenta



Si, parece que es así y también cortos desnudos , largos sintéticos y más mierda.Estamos haciendo un máster de alto nivel de Ingenieria Financiera.


HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Feb 2021)

Cada vez que hablais de vender. Me viene una sonrisa recordando al de futurama.
Ya me miran raro en el curro.


----------



## anonimocobarde (26 Feb 2021)

Acaba de aparecer esto en stocktwit, no sé si es cierto, podría ser spam:




SmartOptions® (@SmartOptionsAlgo) | Stocktwits

La información del pre siempre va con 15 minutos de retraso hasta que se acerca la apertura.


----------



## Buscape (26 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Gracias compañero, yo también soy un retrasado, pero el botón de venta lo tengo deshabilitado hasta que llegue a la luna o más allá.
> 
> 
> HOLD



Que es un botón de venta?


----------



## chocolate (26 Feb 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Que es un botón de venta?


----------



## Buscape (26 Feb 2021)

La gente no se entera. Aquí estamos porque hemos venido a perder pasta. Pero en el viaje nos lo vamos a pasar de putamadre con las subidas y bajadas. Y la posibilidad de éxito no está excluida, pero es lo de menos.

Nos sobran cojones y nos faltan neuronas. No se puede tener todo. 

Este el camino


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Feb 2021)

Aprendí a copiar texto, pero aún no sé pegar. 

GameStop Options Bet That the Stock Will Reach $800 on Friday


(Si entráis decidme qué pone, aún no le pillé el truco a eso de leer)


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

Ante el gran ataque ayer de "escalera corta" hoy se preve un gran contraataque de "escalera larga"

Veremos.Nosotros a lo nuestro.


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (26 Feb 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Aprendí a copiar texto, pero aún no sé pegar.
> 
> GameStop Options Bet That the Stock Will Reach $800 on Friday
> 
> ...



Yo aprendí a leer aunque aún despacito y si no estuviese en un idioma desconocido diría que lo que dice es que un inversor ha apostado a que hoy la acción llega a 800$ y 2 más al mismo precio pero dentro de 3 semanas.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Feb 2021)

Forero que compró a 400, creyéndose que todo lo que escribimos aquí iba en serio:


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Feb 2021)

HOOOOOOOODLLLLLLL


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Feb 2021)

A eso de perder pasta ya estoy doctorado.
Ayer por la noche dormí mejor palmado pasta que el día anterior cuando ganaba algo.


----------



## chocolate (26 Feb 2021)

Como bien apuntó el forero @jorlau, en Europa existe cotización de GameStop y por lo que estuve viendo ayer existe cierta correlación con nuestra querida GME del NYSE.

A esta hora van así en Francia y Alemania:

GAMESTOP CORP. A (GS2C.F) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas



GAMESTOP CORP. A (GS2C.DE) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas



Habrá que ver si cuando abran los usanos se sigue manteniendo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Feb 2021)

Un aperitivo mientras no abren el chiringuito. Que lo disfruten quienes sepan leer.

*El lío de GameStop expone la estafa de venta corta desnuda*

En la audiencia del Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Cámara la semana pasada sobre la debacle de GameStop, había un elefante en la sala: venta en descubierto desnuda.

La venta en corto, apostando efectivamente a que una acción bajará, implica que un comerciante vende acciones que no posee, con la esperanza de volver a comprarlas a un precio más bajo para ganar dinero con el diferencial. Se supone que el comerciante debe localizar (o tener una “creencia razonable” de que pueda localizar) o tomar prestado las acciones en cuentas de corretaje y luego transferirlas al comprador en un plazo de dos días. Esto representa hasta el 50 por ciento del comercio diario.

La venta corta desnuda es cuando el comerciante no encuentra esas acciones para entregar. Para los grandes fondos de cobertura es costoso localizar acciones difíciles de pedir prestadas. Por lo tanto, los corredores principales, que llevan un inventario de acciones para vendedores en corto de gran volumen, simplemente mienten sobre los préstamos para ayudar a sus clientes favoritos.

Es una estafa central para el sistema de negociación de acciones, habilitada por la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores (SEC), el regulador del mercado, y la Depository Trust and Clearing Corp. (DTCC), la cámara de compensación de acciones, para beneficiar a los grandes jugadores. La SEC ha estado dirigida durante mucho tiempo por funcionarios de puertas giratorias que se mueven entre ella y las casas comerciales y bufetes de abogados de Wall Street. DTCC es propiedad de los principales corredores, como Goldman Sachs, JPMorgan y Citi, y se ejecuta en sus intereses.

En la audiencia de la Cámara, la representante Nydia Velázquez (D-NY) preguntó sobre los peligros de las ventas en corto. “GME [GameStop] vendió en descubierto un 140 por ciento. ¿Por qué no es esa manipulación? " Quería decir que los vendedores en corto vendían un 40 por ciento más de acciones de GameStop de las que existían. Eran acciones fantasma que no existían pero que se contabilizaron en las cuentas de los compradores como "derechos". Los compradores no tienen idea de que no tienen acciones reales. Pueden vender e incluso prestar esos derechos digitales.

En otras palabras, una gran cantidad de "localizaciones" o "préstamos" eran falsos, por lo que los pantalones cortos estaban "desnudos". ¿Por qué eso importa? Porque la venta en descubierto desnuda hace que aumente el número de acciones en el mercado, lo que normalmente hace que su valor caiga; más acciones equivalen a menos valor. Y puede perturbar enormemente el mercado, como demostró GameStop.

El representante Andy Barr (R-KY) respaldó a Velázquez. “Estamos interesados en desnudos cortos. ¿Cómo se asegura de que primero está buscando un préstamo? " El representante Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) preguntó si los vendedores estaban en una posición desnuda.

De hecho, más de un millón de acciones de GameStop se consideraron "fallidas en la entrega", lo que significa que los compradores nunca recibieron las acciones que pidieron, según un informe de Bloomberg . Business Insider informó que "$ 359 millones en acciones estaban en el limbo, y los compradores carecían de efectivo o los vendedores no tenían las acciones para liquidar las transacciones, según datos de la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores".

Kenneth Griffin, director ejecutivo de Citadel Securities, que manejaba las operaciones de GameStop para la empresa de Internet Robinhood, restó importancia al problema. "Los fondos de cobertura tienen que pedir prestadas acciones para las ventas al descubierto", dijo Griffin. "La práctica de desnudos en cortocircuito fue restringida en gran medida por mandato de la SEC hace años".

Eso no es verdad. Griffin señaló que "los inversores institucionales obtienen beneficios sustanciales por prestar acciones, entre un 25 y un 30 por ciento". No señaló que una ganancia para esos inversores es una pérdida para los prestatarios, a menudo grandes fondos de cobertura. Por lo tanto, sus corredores suelen guiñar el ojo y "localizar", no pedir prestado, y decir efectivamente: "Sí, sé dónde está la acción y puedo comprarla cuando llegue el momento de entregar". Excepto que no funciona de esa manera.

El problema se agrava con el comercio fuera de bolsa, incluidos los sistemas secretos de comercio interno llamados "grupos oscuros", y los intercambios de compensación dentro o entre corredores que cooperan y que evaden la compensación de DTCC. Los grupos oscuros manejan más de la mitad de todas las operaciones, y la mayoría de los grupos oscuros son propiedad de los grandes corredores principales.

Keith Gill, el inversor independiente cuyas publicaciones en las redes sociales iniciaron el frenesí de GameStop, hizo el comentario más importante de la audiencia. Señaló que la misma acción se puede “localizar” decenas de veces, incluso para varios clientes. Y los creadores de mercado de opciones como Citadel están exentos de las reglas de que deben ubicar las acciones.

Gill dijo: “La capacidad de acortar infinitas veces la misma acción es una patología. No tenemos la capacidad de rastrear qué acciones están en corto y cuántas veces ".

Vlad Tenev, CEO de Robinhood, se hizo eco de que: “Sí, alguien no podría tener acciones cuando la música se detenga. ¿Cómo se resolverían las reclamaciones sobre acciones? " Ese es otro resultado de las acciones fantasma creadas por los derechos digitales.

Citadel, como un creador de mercado que tiene que aceptar todas las compras y ventas, obtiene un pase sobre muchas reglas desnudas de venta en corto. Incluso entonces, el representante Vicente González (D-TX) señaló que en 2020, Citadel violó el Reg SHO de la Comisión de Seguridad, la regla que regula las ventas al descubierto. El 13 de noviembre de 2020, FINRA, el autorregulador de los comerciantes, multó a Citadel Securities con $ 180,000 por no marcar 6.5 millones de operaciones de acciones como ventas al descubierto entre el 14 de septiembre de 2015 y el 21 de julio de 2016. Citadel no admitió ni negó las acusaciones. pero pagó la multa.

El problema no es nuevo. La SEC y la Bolsa de Valores de Nueva York multaron a Goldman Sachs con una cantidad infinitesimal de $ 2 millones en 2007 por permitir a los clientes durante más de dos años utilizar su sistema automatizado de acceso directo al mercado y marcar automáticamente los pedidos cortos como largos.

Más allá de eso, la regla de la SEC en sí es tan débil que los operadores pueden pasar por alto los pantalones cortos desnudos y permanecer desnudos indefinidamente. Larry Tabb, de Bloomberg, me dijo en un tweet durante la audiencia que “las operaciones fallidas pasan al día siguiente, es decir, puede volver a comprarlas y se liquidarán día a día. Por lo tanto, podría recomprar continuamente sus fallas de venta y volver a vender, extendiendo su falla. Si no lo hace, después de 10 días, los corredores se ven obligados a volver a comprarlos ".

Por supuesto, no hay cumplimiento. Incluso cuando los comerciantes corruptos y los traficantes son sorprendidos con las manos en la masa, todo lo que pagan es una pequeña multa: el costo de hacer negocios.

*UNA HISTORIA DE TRASFONDO POCO CONOCIDA que* involucra a Ted Kaufman, quien dirigió la transición del presidente Joe Biden, muestra cómo los grandes actores del mercado de valores y las instituciones que controlan han bloqueado los intentos de lidiar con las ventas cortas desnudas. Kaufman fue durante mucho tiempo el jefe de personal de Biden, y fue nombrado para el escaño en el Senado de Delaware que su jefe dejó vacante cuando Biden se convirtió en el vicepresidente de Barack Obama.

Después del colapso del mercado que incluyó ventas en corto desnudas abusivas, Kaufman, un demócrata, y el exsenador de Georgia Johnny Isakson, un republicano, presentaron una legislación que ordenaba a la SEC que redactara regulaciones para poner fin a la práctica. Determinaron que las regulaciones actuales de la SEC eran inaplicables. Los fondos de cobertura podrían difundir rumores, hacer cortos masivos sin localizar acciones y cumplir después de la caída de los precios.

Jeff Connaughton, entonces jefe de personal de Kaufman, me contó lo que sucedió a continuación. Recibió un correo electrónico de un cabildero y ex miembro del personal del presidente del Comité Bancario del Senado, Christopher Dodd (D-CT). El ex empleado ahora representaba a un fondo de cobertura conocido por sus ventas en corto. "Ella me advirtió que sería malo para mi carrera si Ted y yo íbamos a vender en corto", me dijo Connaughton. Pero eso no detuvo a Kaufman.

En julio de 2009, el senador Kaufman y seis colegas de ambas partes escribieron a la SEC, proponiendo un plan de "ubicación difícil" que prohibiría todas las ventas al descubierto a menos que el corredor ejecutor obtuviera primero un número de identificación único para las acciones, tal vez a través de un sistema automatizado centralizado. sistema implementado por el DTCC. Esto evitaría múltiples ventas en corto sobre la base de una sola acción.

Según el libro de Connaughton de 2012 _The Payoff_ , meses antes de la carta, "el DTCC había ido a la SEC con una propuesta de solución para la venta en descubierto desnuda" que parecía similar a la solución de Kaufman, con el DTCC creando "una base de datos centralizada [que] evitaría que las mismas acciones no se utilicen para múltiples ventas al descubierto ".

Connaughton recordó: “Poco después de eso, la SEC anunció una mesa redonda para septiembre. En ese momento pensé, 'Genial, vamos a cambiar la forma en que se negocian las acciones' ”. Sin embargo, el evento estuvo dominado por los grandes bancos traders, que hicieron grandes sumas prestando acciones para ventas al descubierto y habían estado presionando contra cualquier restricción al respecto. Connaughton escribió: "Durante la reunión, el representante de DTCC se quedó en silencio y ni siquiera mencionó la solución propuesta por DTCC para la venta en descubierto desnuda". Preguntó a los funcionarios de DTCC qué sucedió. “Ellos admitieron, 'Nos retiraron'. Querían decir: por su junta, por los poderes fácticos de Wall Street ".

Como Connaughton me explicó más tarde, “Fue entonces cuando se encendió la bombilla. La industria lo encuentra inaceptable, porque ahora estamos operando en un entorno de microsegundos. Así que nunca habrá una localización difícil ".

Kaufman continuó tratando de luchar contra las ventas en descubierto desnudas en el debate Dodd-Frank. Pero la SEC estaba esquivando el problema, y el Comité Bancario del Senado de Dodd lo ignoró en gran medida.

*DESPUÉS DEL “FLASH CRASH” EN MAYO DE 2010* , donde las acciones cayeron abruptamente en cuestión de minutos, la SEC dijo que crearía una pista de auditoría consolidada (CAT) sobre el comercio de acciones y opciones. La información de ejecución de órdenes y operaciones que recopiló identificaría y permitiría el castigo de las actividades comerciales ilegales, incluida la venta al descubierto. Más de una década después, CAT no existe.

Pero tal vez Ted Kaufman esté ahora en el asiento de CATbird. Kaufman fue copresidente del equipo de transición Biden-Harris y es un amigo y consejero de confianza de Biden. (También estaba en contra de la derogación de Glass-Steagall, que permitió la corrupción de banqueros-intermediarios). Ahora sería el momento de hacer que Biden avanzara en la reforma del sistema de comercio corrupto, comenzando con ventas cortas desnudas, si está dispuesto a amenazar al intereses de sus patrocinadores de Wall Street.

La presidenta del Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Cámara de Representantes, Maxine Waters (D-CA), dijo que las audiencias futuras incluirían testigos de la SEC y DTCC. Se les debería preguntar por qué no implementaron CAT, insistieron en ubicaciones difíciles y terminaron las ventas en descubierto. Es el desafío más importante que los demócratas podrían plantear a Wall Street.

www.prospect.org/power/gamestop-mess-exposes-the-naked-short-selling-scam/


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## [IΞI] (26 Feb 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Un aperitivo mientras no abren el chiringuito. Que lo disfruten quienes sepan leer.
> 
> *El lío de GameStop expone la estafa de venta corta desnuda*
> 
> ...



Ojalá supiera leer amego, pero te zankeo igual pq viniendo de ti seguro q tiene calidac

pero las últimas semanas de mes voy tan a fuego que no me da la oia

Queremos un resumen para monkeys, preferiblemente de los que levantan a la afición antes de la última jornada de la semana


----------



## GOL (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (26 Feb 2021)

Aguantara sin que la paren más de 5 minutos desde que se abra el mercado?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Feb 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Ojalá supiera leer amego, pero te zankeo igual pq viniendo de ti seguro q tiene calidac
> 
> pero las últimas semanas de mes voy tan a fuego que no me da la oia
> 
> Queremos un resumen para monkeys, preferiblemente de los que levantan a la afición antes de la última jornada de la semana



Resumen: ya pasan hasta de perder el tiempo imprimiendo papeles; ahora se lo inventan todo y ya esta.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (26 Feb 2021)

Todos preparados para no hacer nada, un día mas.


----------



## [IΞI] (26 Feb 2021)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Resumen: ya pasan hasta de perder el tiempo imprimiendo papeles; ahora se lo inventan todo y ya esta.



Seguro que lo hacen por ecología para salvar el medio ambiente


----------



## anonimocobarde (26 Feb 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Todos preparados para no hacer nada, un día mas.



La estrategia más fácil


----------



## chocolate (26 Feb 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*117,45*+8,72 (+8,02 %)
A partir del 26 de febrero 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Jebediah (26 Feb 2021)

Más allá de esta historia, buenas news para AMC.

El récord de taquilla de China revela la demanda mundial acumulada de películas - Noticias Ultimas (notiulti.com)


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

Hold. Aún faltan días para lo bueno. Ahora a intentar pillar más a buen precio, que lo va a haber


----------



## Piturco (26 Feb 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Sé que se ha puesto varias veces pero no sé como encontrarlo... qué broker usáis de esos que apenas tienen comisiones ???
> 
> Gracias retards.



Yo me descargue Ninety Nine por recomendación de un retard de por aquí y muy bien. En un par de días llego la transferencia y pude comprar mi stock favorito. Y a hi que lo tengo HOLD!


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 583236



Creo que ahora GME es el refugio más seguro de todo el mercado.


HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

Se mantiene muy estable


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

Por favorn alguien lo puede traducir, es que no puedo pegarlo al traductor,y no se que dice, gracias.

Es en serio, no se inglés 



HOLD


----------



## Israel Gracia (26 Feb 2021)

Los shorters están perdiendo dinero en GameStop nuevamente


----------



## Maxos (26 Feb 2021)

Perdemos los 100
93.97-14.76 (-13.57%)


----------



## Beto (26 Feb 2021)

Está bajando? Igual me da el venazo y entro....no tengo un duro pero coño, esto promete


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Perdemos los 100
> 93.97-14.76 (-13.57%)



Echaba de menos el rojo, he pillado 2 más, y han activado SSR, aunque a estos les da igual.


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (26 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 583282



Estoy con el móvil pero intento traducir algo de camino a donde voy:

Consejo para todos los HF con posiciones cortas en GME:

Estáis en un avión ardiendo y solo un paracaídas.
La civilización y la camaradería tienen fecha de caducidad.
Sólo el primero de vosotros que actúe podrá sobrevivir con el mínimo dolor.
Parece que esto es todo pero es inevitable ahora. Daos prisa.

Revisando los datos y factorizando en la inquebrantable solución de este movimiento de minoristas, estais en un escenario en el que no podéis ganar.

1. Asumir la perdida de esta inversión.

2. Manteneros buscando estrategias de salida regulatorias-cuestionables y terminar en un juicio o pasar un tiempo en la cárcel.
Tendréis que tomar pronto la decisión.

Estáis en un avión ardiendo y solo un paracaídas.
La civilización tiene fecha de caducidad.
El primero de vosotros que pare de mantener la linea es el único que sobrevivirá.
El resto de vosotros seréis forzados a liquidar las cuentas por vuestro broker principal.


Mi consejo antes de que tengamos la corrección de mercado y perdáis esta oportunidad?
[Luego sigo]


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Feb 2021)

Pero eso no va con los retard?


----------



## WhiteRose (26 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Estoy con el móvil pero intento traducir algo de camino a donde voy:
> 
> Consejo para todos los HF con posiciones cortas en GME:
> 
> ...



Dice que solo sobrevivirá el primero de los HF que lo haga bien. El primero que ceda. Eso parece cierto.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

IBorrowDesk

Les queda poco margen ya


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

De Reddit: 
Este es un juego largo, chicos. haz tu dd y date cuenta de que estamos en una gran situación. es una batalla, sí, pero estamos luchando cuesta abajo. tenemos el tiempo y las matemáticas de nuestro lado. solo intente comprender, ya que puede cambiar su vida para mejor.


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> IBorrowDesk
> 
> Les queda poco margen ya



La batalla está en 100, están a la espera, pero no se quién?


HOLD


----------



## fran1488 (26 Feb 2021)

Esto se anima, está subiendo con furia porcina. HOLD RETARDS!


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

HOLD HOLD HOLD


----------



## faraico (26 Feb 2021)

Coño, yo pensaba que estoy ya había acabado...pillo sitio.

Algún precio objetivo?


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

faraico dijo:


> Coño, yo pensaba que estoy ya había acabado...pillo sitio.
> 
> Algún precio objetivo?



Primero 800 y después 5000


----------



## fran1488 (26 Feb 2021)

faraico dijo:


> Coño, yo pensaba que estoy ya había acabado...pillo sitio.
> 
> Algún precio objetivo?



¿Qué es el precio objetivo? Yo soy un retard, yo no entiendo de esas cosas. A mí hablame de tendies, hold, paper hands, diamond hands. Eso sí que lo entiendo. APES STRONG TOGETHER. 

Por cierto, sé que ha salido varios veces, pero creo que es necesario ponerlo. Aquí tienes la respuesta a todas tus preguntas.


----------



## anonimocobarde (26 Feb 2021)

No sé si llegaremos a la luna, pero parece que al menos vamos a cambiar wall street durante un tiempo. No sé si para mejor.

GameStop Resurgence Reinforces New Reality for Hedge Funds


----------



## Buscape (26 Feb 2021)

faraico dijo:


> Coño, yo pensaba que estoy ya había acabado...pillo sitio.
> 
> Algún precio objetivo?


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

101,34-7,39 (-6,80 %)
Al cierre: 3:59PM ES


----------



## Irene Adler (26 Feb 2021)

Joder, es cerrar el mercado y empezar a subir...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## xzess (26 Feb 2021)

Vaya estrés con AMC, parecía la prórroga de un partido. 
Parece ser que cerrar sobre 8, mejora mucho las posibilidades de squeeze el lunes. 
GME aguanta a 100 increíble. 
Por cierto vi mucha manipulación, en AMC para que no cerrará en 8, pero mágicamente apareció manipulación para que subiera en los últimos 2 minutos literal y aguanto la batalla. 
AMC puede volar el lunes. Sinceramente GME ni idea de que hace a esos precios aún ni como aguanta, ni cual es el final.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

DFV sigue en la pelea


----------



## Neo_86 (26 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> DFV sigue en la pelea
> Ver archivo adjunto 583523



If he still in, Im still in


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> 101,34-7,39 (-6,80 %)
> Al cierre: 3:59PM ES



Al terminar en 101 si ejercitan la asignación los contratos de opciones, necesitan 15.000.000 de acciones, para el martes creo, Y no se de donde las van a sacar ni a que precio.


HOLD


----------



## Buscape (26 Feb 2021)

Cita


Hamtel dijo:


> DFV sigue en la pelea
> Ver archivo adjunto 583523



If he`s not selling, I´m not selling


----------



## anonimocobarde (26 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Al terminar en 101 si ejercitan la asignación los contratos de opciones, necesitan 15.000.000 de acciones, para el martes creo, Y no se de donde las van a sacar ni a que precio.
> 
> 
> HOLD



A ver si es verdad... Se difundieron tantos rumores al principio de esto que yo ya no me creo nada.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> A ver si es verdad... Se difundieron tantos rumores al principio de esto que yo ya no me creo nada.



Esto es una carrera de fondo. De momento vamos ganado. En algun momento van a tener que ejecutar las compras y la bola se va haciendo más grande


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> A ver si es verdad... Se difundieron tantos rumores al principio de esto que yo ya no me creo nada.



Y haces bien, nada es lo que parece.

Si ejercitan todos que son 150.000 contratos × 100 acciones son los 15.000.000 de acciones.

Ahora hace falta que ejerciten todos y que los que quieran ejercitar les entreguen las acciones, que eso está por ver.

HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (26 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Si ejercitan todos que son 150.000 contratos × 100 acciones son los 15.000.000 de acciones.



¿Cuál es la fuente de esos 150 000 contratos? ¿Se sabe el precio al que se ejecutaron?


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

Como ya se ha explicado antes, los fondos sólo pueden vencer si se cambian las reglas y eso no va a ocurrir. Al regulador le da igal que el dinero este en manos de fondos que de los retrasados. La riqueza pasa de unas manos a otras


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la fuente de esos 150 000 contratos? ¿Se sabe el precio al que se ejecutaron?



Lo he leído en un foro de reddit y con el traductor.Creo que es cierto, pero quien sabe.

Lo cierto es que la batalla ha sido en los 100 y eso no es casual.


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

Otro mensaje de DFV


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> DFV sigue en la pelea
> Ver archivo adjunto 583523


----------



## anonimocobarde (26 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Lo he leído en un foro de reddit y con el traductor.Creo que es cierto, pero quien sabe.
> 
> Lo cierto es que la batalla ha sido en los 100 y eso no es casual.
> 
> ...



Pero da un poco igual a qué precio cierren... Si el lunes tienen que comprar 15 millones de acciones no creo que las vayan a conseguir a 100 euros. Puede cambiar un poco las expectativas iniciales, pero una vez se empiece a disparar no creo que puedan hacer gran cosa.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

En Reddit somos todos bots
Bots hyped GameStop on major social media platforms, analysis finds


----------



## chocolate (26 Feb 2021)

What a time to be alive, burbuj@s!!


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (26 Feb 2021)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 583585



Había en reddit un porn loss de una historia parecida, uno que compró opciones sin saber que eran paquetes de 100 o algo así.


----------



## jorlau (26 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pero da un poco igual a qué precio cierren... Si el lunes tienen que comprar 15 millones de acciones no creo que las vayan a conseguir a 100 euros. Puede cambiar un poco las expectativas iniciales, pero una vez se empiece a disparar no creo que puedan hacer gran cosa.



El problema es que hay muy pocas acciones disponibles y las tienen que comprar, entonces a que precio la encontrarán?

Yo tengo varias y a partir de un BTC , si quieren, hablamos  

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pero da un poco igual a qué precio cierren... Si el lunes tienen que comprar 15 millones de acciones no creo que las vayan a conseguir a 100 euros. Puede cambiar un poco las expectativas iniciales, pero una vez se empiece a disparar no creo que puedan hacer gran cosa.



Ese es el tema. Da igual al precio que cierre. Tarde o temprano tienen que ejecutar.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> El problema es que hay muy pocas acciones disponibles y las tienen que comprar, entonces a que precio la encontrarán?
> 
> Yo tengo varias y a partir de un BTC , si quieren, hablamos
> 
> HOLD



Claro. Van pidiendo prestadas para intentar controlar el precio pero también tiene que pagar intereses y devolverlas. La bola es más grande cada día


----------



## Kluster (26 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Otro mensaje de DFV



Por lo que he leído en reddit es una escena en la que un jugador de poker se retira de una mano fuerte porque sabe de las intenciones del jugador contrario.

¿Mano fuerte = subidón de ayer?

Entre el minuto 2:30 y 4:30 del video:


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)

Mola ver el AH subiendo a 164 y bajando de golpe a 80. Jajaja


----------



## Hamtel (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## Retrasado_namberGuan (26 Feb 2021)

La mejor serie de todos los tiempos


----------



## Hamtel (27 Feb 2021)

Para todos los nuevos inversores de GME que podrían estar un poco confundidos acerca de por qué y cómo los fondos de cobertura se han arrinconado en esta esquina ...

Melvin y sus amigos decidieron que GameStop era una empresa en quiebra, por lo que decidieron vender sus acciones en corto. Se volvieron tan codiciosos que decidieron que venderían a la compañía más acciones de las que realmente existían (venta en descubierto), tal era su confianza en que GameStop no valía nada.

El solo hecho de hacer esto, si no se hubiera descubierto, podría haber llevado a Gamestop a la bancarrota, y la compañía aún es viable.

Cuando una empresa quiebra, los vendedores en corto no tienen que recomprar o devolver las acciones, por lo que si GameStop hubiera caído en bancarrota, esta sucia táctica ilegal que usaron nunca habría sido expuesta. Al no tener que volver a comprar las acciones, obtienen el máximo beneficio en sus operaciones cortas y ni siquiera tienen que pagar impuestos sobre sus beneficios.

Decenas de miles de personas pierden sus trabajos, las casas son embargadas, los suicidios aumentan mientras Melvin y sus amigos comen caviar y cuentan sus ganancias mal habidas. Realmente es obra del diablo lo que hacen.

Pero ahora que las formas tortuosas del hedgie han sido expuestas y compartidas con simios en todo el mundo, Melvin y sus amigos nunca podrán llevar a GameStop al suelo, por lo que se verán obligados a recomprar las acciones en algún momento. Y debido a que eran tan codiciosos de las ventas en corto al descubierto, ahora tienen que recomprar más acciones de las que realmente existen. Vendieron acciones falsificadas, pero necesitan recomprar acciones reales, las acciones que poseemos.

Entonces, incluso si solo tiene 1 acción, la necesitan. Necesitan comprar todas las acciones que realmente existen para cubrir su posición. Y es por eso que 1 acción de GameStop vale cualquier precio por el que esté dispuesto a vender, incluso si es de $ 500k o más.

Durante las últimas semanas, Melvin y sus amigos han estado usando tácticas aún más sucias, tratando de engañarnos a todos para que pensemos que no necesitan nuestras acciones.

No caigas en esto. Utilizarán todas las tácticas psicológicas que puedan para convencerlo de que venda. Manipular el precio, apagar el botón de compra a través de RobinHood, pagar a los medios para que digan que ya lo han cubierto, etc. Eventualmente usarán tácticas aún más sucias, en las que aún no hemos pensado.

Todo lo que tenemos que hacer es aguantar; nada más, y seguir con la vida.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Feb 2021)

Me ha hecho gracia la explicación 

GME is a banana.

ETF's are a corner store that sell fruit baskets containing orange, apples and banana

The hedgefunds are borrowing fruit baskets from the corner stores and paying them a few dollars for every day they keep the fruit baske

They're then taking the banana out of the fruit basket and selling it to an ape, but they still need to buy a banana back at some stage otherwise the fruit basket is not whole and the store will not take it back, which costs the hedgefund a few more dollars for each day they hold onto i

And as we all know, it's very difficult to seperate an Ape from it's banana, you'd want to have something that an Ape values over a banana... tendies



(castellano)

_GME es un plátano.

ETF es una tienda de esquina que vende canastas de frutas que contienen naranja, manzanas y plátanos.

Los hedgefunds están pidiendo prestadas canastas de frutas de las tiendas de la esquina y les pagan unos dólares por cada día que guardan la canasta de frutas.

Luego están sacando el plátano de la canasta de frutas y vendiéndoselo a un simio, pero todavía necesitan volver a comprar un plátano en algún momento, de lo contrario, la canasta de frutas no está entera y la tienda no la devolverá, lo que cuesta el hedgefund algunos dólares más por cada día que lo conserven.

Y como todos sabemos, es muy difícil separar un mono de su plátano, querrías tener algo que un mono valore sobre un plátano ...




Spoiler: de aquí






_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 583282
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estás en un avión en llamas con un paracaídas. La cortesía y la camaradería tienen fecha de caducidad. Solo el primero de ustedes en actuar sobrevivirá con un dolor mínimo. Parece que esto es casi inevitable ahora. Apurarse.


*A los fondos de cobertura que tienen posiciones cortas de gamestop (gme):* al analizar los datos y tener en cuenta la determinación inquebrantable de este movimiento minorista, se encuentra en un escenario imposible de ganar. Solo tiene dos opciones:
(1) Asumir la pérdida en esta operación
(2) Seguir buscando estrategias de salida cuestionables por las regulaciones y terminar con un juicio o sentencia en la cárcel. 

Debería tomar su decisión pronto. Estás en un avión en llamas con un paracaídas. La urbanidad tiene fecha de caducidad. El primero de ustedes que deja de sostener la línea es el único que sale vivo. El resto de ustedes tendrá la liquidación forzada de la cuenta por parte de su corredor principal. 

¿*Mi sugerencia antes de que tengamos esta corrección del mercado y pierda su oportunidad?*


Compre Puts en sus otras tenencias y deshaga esas acciones, luego descargue esos Puts para llenar su posición de efectivo. Carga de barrido rápido en llamadas $ GME y comienza a comprar para cubrir.! Cuando llegue a $ 1500 / acción, barra en Puts, ejercite sus Calls, bloquee el volcado de salida de esas acciones, después de las paradas y el precio se normalice por debajo, descargue los Puts. Puedes salir con vida en este, pero solo el primero de ustedes en hacerlo sobrevivirá.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Feb 2021)

A todo esto, os comparto el wallpaper de mi móvil, que da buen rollito


----------



## GOL (27 Feb 2021)

En serio, cualquiera que esté pensando en vender, o tenga algún pensamiento de entregarlo en papel, o simplemente esté pensando en el pequeño beneficio que puede obtener ahora. Empezad en el min 25 y escuchad durante unos 10 minutos a partir de ahí. No sólo se convertirán en manos de diamante, sino que tendrán bolas de diamante. 

 Video 24:30 - 37:00


----------



## GOL (27 Feb 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Los hay que dicen que es al reves, al subir GME, hace bajar todo al retirar dinero para poder pagar a los hodlers


----------



## anonimocobarde (27 Feb 2021)

GOL dijo:


> En serio, cualquiera que esté pensando en vender, o tenga algún pensamiento de entregarlo en papel, o simplemente esté pensando en el pequeño beneficio que puede obtener ahora. Empezad en el min 25 y escuchad durante unos 10 minutos a partir de ahí. No sólo se convertirán en manos de diamante, sino que tendrán bolas de diamante.
> 
> Video 24:30 - 37:00



¿Resumen?


----------



## Leunam (27 Feb 2021)

No he revisado el hilo entero, sólo alfunos apes saben leer su nombre completo, así que disculpen si ya estaba:



Por supuesto que no tengo ni idea de lo que dice ni sé interpretarlo...

Nota: iba a corregir "algunos" pero me gusta cómo queda "alfunos"


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (27 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Resumen?



Compra Game Stop como si no hubiese mañana.


----------



## jorlau (27 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> No he revisado el hilo entero, sólo alfunos apes saben leer su nombre completo, así que disculpen si ya estaba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mi explicación de retard, es que en esta guerra hay dos frentes.Uno es el de los Cortos y otro el de las Opciones y ambos conjuntados nos conducen a la luna  


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (27 Feb 2021)

Parece que ya solo quedan 450k acciones disponibles: IBorrowDesk

*Recent Data*

FeeAvailableUpdated​9.0 %450,0002021-02-26 16:45:03


----------



## GOL (27 Feb 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Resumen?



Hold


----------



## jorlau (27 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Y haces bien, nada es lo que parece.
> 
> Si ejercitan todos que son 150.000 contratos × 100 acciones son los 15.000.000 de acciones.
> 
> ...



Al final parece que fueron 46.600 contratos que son 4.600.00 acciones que tampoco están mal.

HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (27 Feb 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Hold



Buen resumen


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (27 Feb 2021)

Sólo hicieron falta 390 páginas desde 2018 para entenderlo.


----------



## xzess (27 Feb 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Al final parece que fueron 46.600 contratos que son 4.600.00 acciones que tampoco están mal.
> 
> HOLD



En AMC el lunes se ejecutan mínimo de salida 100k de opciones, es donde está el rollo esta semana, si sube más el precio, a 10 o así, se ejecutan otros 100k, cada euro se ejecutan bastantes, y el 5 de marzo un montón otra vez. 
Los datos de las opciones por ahí están. 
GME la cosa no está así, pero se verán arrastrados en el mismo remolino.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Feb 2021)

GameStop Stock Volatility Could Get Even Worse. Here's Why.

Ojo que como pase al índice Rusell 1000 esta acción pasará a ser interesante para los fondos indexados. Nueva llegada de capital y precios más altos

What You Need to Know About the Russell Rebalance Study

Esto de GME me está ayudando a aprender algunas cosillas en el mundo de la inversión


----------



## Hamtel (27 Feb 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (27 Feb 2021)




----------



## Maxos (27 Feb 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> GameStop Stock Volatility Could Get Even Worse. Here's Why.
> 
> Ojo que como pase al índice Rusell 1000 esta acción pasará a ser interesante para los fondos indexados. Nueva llegada de capital y precios más altos
> 
> ...



Ojo, no es solo que sea más interesante, es que los fondos indexados están obligados a comprarla y mantenerla mientras esté en el índice.
Algo parecido pasó hace años con Terra, cuanto más subía, más acciones tenían que comprar los fondos para mantener el % del indice y menos acciones había en circulación, lo que aumentaba su precio y vuelta a empezar. Y no había un montón de shorts también obligados a comprar.

HOLD


----------



## xzess (28 Feb 2021)

AMC Entertainment Awards CEO Adam Aron $3.75 Million Special Bonus For “Extraordinary Effort” Navigating Covid

Putos miserables, joder cómo me jode eso. Basura que merece un largo castigo.


----------



## chocolate (28 Feb 2021)




----------



## Buscape (28 Feb 2021)

Como si hay que hodlear 10 años.

No hacer nada se me da bien.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (28 Feb 2021)

Amc to the moon


----------



## Hamtel (28 Feb 2021)

Mirando el Lambo


----------



## mariano2004 (28 Feb 2021)

El dacia de momento.


----------



## Hamtel (28 Feb 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> El dacia de momento.



O Lambo o patinete. Nada de Dacias


----------



## mariano2004 (28 Feb 2021)

La hostia para quién va a ser?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## jorlau (28 Feb 2021)

Ya queda menos para el MOAS, no seáis impacientes.

MOAS: Madre que parió a tos los squezes.


Me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## Leunam (1 Mar 2021)

¿Me va usted a hacer modificar mi orden de venta a 69.420?


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Mar 2021)

Yo me metí pensando en los 5k o 10k (en realidad en medio, pillar el máximo me parece complicado). Los 100k me gustarían, claro, pero lo veo más como una ilusión que como una opción. Creo que el 99'9% de los tenedores vendería mucho antes, y con qué lo haga uno mayoritario.. Se acabaron los 100k.

Lo que no entendería sería vender a 500 o 1000.


----------



## chocolate (1 Mar 2021)

Comienza la semana again. Subiendo casi un 8% en el pre-market

109,34 +7,60 (7,47 %)
Antes de la apertura: 7:57AM EST


----------



## chocolate (1 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*104,54*+2,80 (+2,75%)
A partir del 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## antoniussss (1 Mar 2021)

a quien le he robado los stops?

Puse ahora orden de Stop Compra a 100, y cuando tocará comprar 5 loleantes acciones a mercado.

Ha hecho toque en 100, y compradas 5 en 100,13 para irse arriba....


ay los stops de venta.....ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


El unico stop que hay que manejar es el Stop de compra SIMIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jebediah (1 Mar 2021)

Mira hombre que detalle de Yahoo, en el artículo nos ponen foto de nuestros futuros apartamentos que compraremos cuando esto de el petardazo. Qué majos.

AMC 8.66 0.65 8.11% : AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. - Yahoo Finance 

Link al artículo que dice que la gente se está avalanzando a por las call del 19 de Marzo a *$130.*


----------



## INE (1 Mar 2021)

Resumen para vagos:

Si el precio baja entonces comprar y hold.

Si el precio sube entonces hold.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Mar 2021)

Hoy sin cortos, bajar no debería bajar mucho.


----------



## Insurrección (1 Mar 2021)

Burbujos, me he dado de alta en Ninety Nine pero eso es una mierda, solamente se puede comprar a mercado... alguna otra alternativa ???

DeGiro estoy en ello a la espera de poder hacer una transferencia por el Sofort ese.

Qué tal es eToro ???

Gracias !!!


----------



## Hamtel (1 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Burbujos, me he dado de alta en Ninety Nine pero eso es una mierda, solamente se puede comprar a mercado... alguna otra alternativa ???
> 
> DeGiro estoy en ello a la espera de poder hacer una transferencia por el Sofort ese.
> 
> ...



Ni idea. Yo uso el broker de mi banco, que es muy caro, para operaciones importantes y Degiro para el tradeo habitual


----------



## Hamtel (1 Mar 2021)

Nuevo tuit de DFV


----------



## Piturco (1 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Burbujos, me he dado de alta en Ninety Nine pero eso es una mierda, solamente se puede comprar a mercado... alguna otra alternativa ???
> 
> DeGiro estoy en ello a la espera de poder hacer una transferencia por el Sofort ese.
> 
> ...



Bueno, hombre, para la finalidad que no nos congrega por aquí, cumple su función perfectamente. Compras a mercado el stock que más nos gusta y lo retiras del mercado. De hecho, una vez hecho, puedes desinstalar la aplicación y olvidarte. Todo muy simple, nivel retard.


----------



## Insurrección (1 Mar 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Bueno, hombre, para la finalidad que no nos congrega por aquí, cumple su función perfectamente. Compras a mercado el stock que más nos gusta y lo retiras del mercado. De hecho, una vez hecho, puedes desinstalar la aplicación y olvidarte. Todo muy simple, nivel retard.




Pues me has convencido, un retard como yo no necesita más...

Mis dieses tropa

*HODL !!!*


----------



## Jebediah (1 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Nuevo tuit de DFV



Con esos tweets nunca sé si está trolleando o manda algún mensaje encriptado que no lo entiende ni su madre...


----------



## Hamtel (1 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Con esos tweets nunca sé si está trolleando o manda algún mensaje encriptado que no lo entiende ni su madre...



Son mensajes. Antes, con sólo 500 seguidores, podía ser directo. Ahora le pueden acusar de manipular el mercado y se comunica con gifs


----------



## Irene Adler (1 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Son mensajes. Antes, con sólo 500 seguidores, podía ser directo. Ahora le pueden acusar de manipular el mercado y se comunica con gifs



Comunicarse comunicarse... para eso haría falta que se le entendiera...se le olvida que somos retards?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (1 Mar 2021)

En 114, 29 dólares está ahora...

*HODL! *


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Son mensajes. Antes, con sólo 500 seguidores, podía ser directo. Ahora le pueden acusar de manipular el mercado y se comunica con gifs



Tampoco es que haya mucho que descifrar.







...


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Mar 2021)

$GME


----------



## marbruck (1 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Hoy sin cortos, bajar no debería bajar mucho.



¿Les han prohibido los cortos?


----------



## Hamtel (1 Mar 2021)

Lástima no haber comprado a 4'61 como él


----------



## Kluster (1 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Nuevo tuit de DFV




Una posible explicación que he encontrado en reddit:


> I took it to mean the banks or bigger players are coming in to rob the smaller hedgies. The small hedgies got left holding the bag and the big players flipped their position to win on the squeeze. Omar who is shown in the tweet is always robbing the small street dealers.



"Yo lo pillo como que los bancos o grandes jugadores vienen para robar a los fondos de inversión pequeños. Los fondos pequeños se quedaron aguantando el bolso y los grandes jugadores voltearon su posición para ganar con el "squeeze". Omar, el que aparece en el tweet, siempre esta robando a los camellos de poca monta."


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Mar 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> ¿Les han prohibido los cortos?



El viernes bajo más de un 10%¿no?. Es lo que creo recordar, si pasa eso la siguiente sesión están prohibidos es una norma.

Que igual no bajo eso, la verdad que no me acuerdo.


----------



## marbruck (1 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> El viernes bajo más de un 10%¿no?. Es lo que creo recordar, si pasa eso la siguiente sesión están prohibidos es una norma.
> 
> Que igual no bajo eso, la verdad que no me acuerdo.



Bajó pero menos de un 10%


----------



## jorlau (1 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> El viernes bajo más de un 10%¿no?. Es lo que creo recordar, si pasa eso la siguiente sesión están prohibidos es una norma.
> 
> Que igual no bajo eso, la verdad que no me acuerdo.



Si, así fue.Se activa el SSR (prohibición de venta en corto) cuando en cualquier momento de la sesión baja un 10% respecto al cierre de dia anterior.Y dura lo que reste de esa sesión y la sesión del día siguiente.

Lo que pasa es que prohibidos del todo no están, solo que es más difícil usarlos a gran escala, o algo así creo.


HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (1 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Si, así fue.Se activa el SSR (prohibición de venta en corto) cuando en cualquier momento de la sesión baja un 10% respecto al cierre de dia anterior.Y dura lo que reste de esa sesión y la sesión del día siguiente.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que prohibidos del todo no están, solo que es más difícil usarlos a gran escala, o algo así creo.



Si lo he entendido bien, se pueden volver a usar cuando vuelve a subir de esa caída del 10%.

El día 1 cierra a 100. El día 2 (nada más abrir) baja a 90. Pues lo que queda del día 2 y el día 3 no se pueden poner cortos por debajo de 90, pero si sube a 95 se pueden volver a poner.


----------



## jorlau (1 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Si lo he entendido bien, se pueden volver a usar cuando vuelve a subir de esa caída del 10%.
> 
> El día 1 cierra a 100. El día 2 (nada más abrir) baja a 90. Pues lo que queda del día 2 y el día 3 no se pueden poner cortos por debajo de 90, pero si sube a 95 se pueden volver a poner.



Si, algo así es.

Es que tienen muchas normas y muy complicadas sobre todo para un retard  

HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Mar 2021)

Que pasara los 120 estaría bien.


----------



## jorlau (1 Mar 2021)

Nunca pensé que fuera tan emocionante ver un gráfico subir y bajar.

Cada día soy más retard  


HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Nunca pensé que fuera tan emocionante ver un gráfico subir y bajar.
> 
> Cada día soy más retard
> 
> ...



Yo que tenía orden de compra a 100 y pase media hora mirando 103,102,104..


----------



## Buscape (1 Mar 2021)

Dejad de comprar que se va a la luna mamones


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Mar 2021)

Si llega a 130, otro estirón, no se si la dejarán.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Mar 2021)

No les ha gustado nada que rondara los 130. Pero espero que acabe por encima de 120.


Nada, por debajo de 120. Bueno, depende donde mires cambia el precio.


----------



## Buscape (1 Mar 2021)

121 ahora en degiro.

A ver si cierra por encima de 120


----------



## jorlau (1 Mar 2021)

Gran batalla hoy por los 120, vamos avanzando.

Creo que al final el cierre ha sido 120, 40 un +18% por ahi.Un día rutinario, mañana será otro día.


HOLD


----------



## Irene Adler (1 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Gran batalla hoy por los 120, vamos avanzando.
> 
> Creo que al final el cierre ha sido 120, 40 un +18% por ahi.Un día rutinario, mañana será otro día.
> 
> ...



Aún hay que tomarse la penúltima en el after

(Joder, que tiempos cuando yo hacía eso...)


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## electrón (1 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Gran batalla hoy por los 120, vamos avanzando.
> 
> Creo que al final el cierre ha sido 120, 40 un +18% por ahi.Un día rutinario, mañana será otro día.
> 
> ...



¿+18% un día rutinario? LOL
y HOLD ;-)


----------



## xzess (2 Mar 2021)

Wall Street va a Petar con esto en algún momento, estad atentos si tenéis mucha inversión.
Esto está ya provocando una reacción en cadena donde los minihfs están cagándose encima, no hay vuelta atrás.
Lo que no se es como afectará al mercado en general, pero vendran regulaciones y quiebras y de todo.
Hemos cambiado su estatus con sus propias reglas, y la bolsa será un poco más ética después de esto, no sólo gme sino que hay varias acciones con el mismo motivo de guerra. Personalmente pensaba que había sido un evento aislado y ya está, pero no, ya ha pasado suficiente tiempo como para afirmar que hemos conquistado territorio, pero aún queda mucha guerra así que agarrarros y poned cinturón.
Ah y no somos más que soldados, por suerte quizás por primera vez, estamos en el bando que va ganando, los tanques y la aviación los tienen peces gordos.


----------



## xzess (2 Mar 2021)

Elon musk habla sobre crypto, diciendo verdades y al final dice... 



TO THE MOON


----------



## jorlau (2 Mar 2021)

electrón dijo:


> ¿+18% un día rutinario? LOL
> y HOLD ;-)



También tenemos días rutinarios de -20%  

Me gusta la acción


HOLD


----------



## fran1488 (2 Mar 2021)

RKT puede ser muy interesante, el short squeeze sería el martes que viene, y encima es una empresa que fabrica cohetes. Este stock se irá a la luna literalmente.


----------



## Maxos (2 Mar 2021)

fran1488 dijo:


> RKT puede ser muy interesante, el short squeeze sería el martes que viene, y encima es una empresa que fabrica cohetes. Este stock se irá a la luna literalmente.



No os despistéis, hay que apostar a GME. A más diamond hands, mayor será el short squeeze.


----------



## chocolate (2 Mar 2021)

Resumen:

Parece que el EndGame de GME debería ocurrir el día 19 de este mes. Cuando la acción bajó a 50$ hubo una lucha entre Citadel y otros Hedge Funds que apostaron al alza tras oler la sangre. El día 19 vencen los cortos que Citadel tiene "ocultos" en el fondo inversor XRT y 4 días más tarde se produce el pago de dividendos.

Según la AI que usan en wallstreet, una semana antes del día 19 cada acción de GME empezaría el _to the moon_ hasta llegar a valer 130k a finales de Marzo, pero tras añadirse nuevos Hedge Funds al juego y apostar al alza, cada acción se podría ir a los 30 millones de dólares, en teoría claro.


----------



## Insurrección (2 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Resumen:
> 
> Parece que el EndGame de GME debería ocurrir el día 19 de este mes. Cuando la acción bajó a 50$ hubo una lucha entre Citadel y otros Hedge Funds que apostaron al alza tras oler la sangre. El día 19 vencen los cortos que Citadel tiene "ocultos" en el fondo inversor XRT y 4 días más tarde se produce el pago de dividendos.
> 
> Según la AI que usan en wallstreet, una semana antes del día 19 cada acción de GME empezaría el _to the moon_ hasta llegar a valer 130k a finales de Marzo, pero tras añadirse nuevos Hedge Funds al juego y apostar al alza, cada acción se podría ir a los 30 millones de dólares, en teoría claro.



Flipante, pero todo esto lo pararán antes.

Resetearán la acción y ya podremos quejarnos a San PitoPato.

Los malos siempre ganan.


----------



## Maxos (2 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Resumen:
> 
> Parece que el EndGame de GME debería ocurrir el día 19 de este mes. Cuando la acción bajó a 50$ hubo una lucha entre Citadel y otros Hedge Funds que apostaron al alza tras oler la sangre. El día 19 vencen los cortos que Citadel tiene "ocultos" en el fondo inversor XRT y 4 días más tarde se produce el pago de dividendos.
> 
> Según la AI que usan en wallstreet, una semana antes del día 19 cada acción de GME empezaría el _to the moon_ hasta llegar a valer 130k a finales de Marzo, pero tras añadirse nuevos Hedge Funds al juego y apostar al alza, cada acción se podría ir a los 30 millones de dólares, en teoría claro.



¿Alguna idea de que ocurre si no se puede devolver?
Porque esos 130k o incluso 30 millones están muy bien a nivel teórico, pero alguien los tiene que pagar. Si fuéramos pequeños inversores sería el broker, ¿pero en el caso de hedge founds? Provocaría quiebras masivas. ¿Llegaría tan arriba que obligaría al de la impresora a darle como no le ha dado en su vida?
Obviamente no llegará, antes harán algo, incluso si se saltan sus propias leyes.


----------



## chocolate (2 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> ¿Alguna idea de que ocurre si no se puede devolver?
> Porque esos 130k o incluso 30 millones están muy bien a nivel teórico, pero alguien los tiene que pagar. Si fuéramos pequeños inversores sería el broker, ¿pero en el caso de hedge founds? Provocaría quiebras masivas. ¿Llegaría tan arriba que obligaría al de la impresora a darle como no le ha dado en su vida?
> Obviamente no llegará, antes harán algo, incluso si se saltan sus propias leyes.



En el hilo especulan con que el gobierno antes de hundir la economía mundial y tal, deje el precio de la acción en 200$, quiebre Citadel y el resto de cortos y a correr.

Lo que me pregunto es si interviene el Biden si ocurriría lo mísmo con la cotización europea de GME, Francia, Alemania, etc

GAMESTOP CORP. A (GS2C.DE) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## jorlau (2 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Resumen:
> 
> Parece que el EndGame de GME debería ocurrir el día 19 de este mes. Cuando la acción bajó a 50$ hubo una lucha entre Citadel y otros Hedge Funds que apostaron al alza tras oler la sangre. El día 19 vencen los cortos que Citadel tiene "ocultos" en el fondo inversor XRT y 4 días más tarde se produce el pago de dividendos.
> 
> Según la AI que usan en wallstreet, una semana antes del día 19 cada acción de GME empezaría el _to the moon_ hasta llegar a valer 130k a finales de Marzo, pero tras añadirse nuevos Hedge Funds al juego y apostar al alza, cada acción se podría ir a los 30 millones de dólares, en teoría claro.





chocolate dijo:


> Resumen:
> 
> Parece que el EndGame de GME debería ocurrir el día 19 de este mes. Cuando la acción bajó a 50$ hubo una lucha entre Citadel y otros Hedge Funds que apostaron al alza tras oler la sangre. El día 19 vencen los cortos que Citadel tiene "ocultos" en el fondo inversor XRT y 4 días más tarde se produce el pago de dividendos.
> 
> Según la AI que usan en wallstreet, una semana antes del día 19 cada acción de GME empezaría el _to the moon_ hasta llegar a valer 130k a finales de Marzo, pero tras añadirse nuevos Hedge Funds al juego y apostar al alza, cada acción se podría ir a los 30 millones de dólares, en teoría claro.



Dicen esa fecha pero también otras.Lo que tenga que suceder sucedera cuando tenga q suceder, no hay más, paciencia.

Hay mucha desinformación y muy mala intención, están desesperados, NECESITAN nuestra acción, los retard no venden.


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (2 Mar 2021)

Traduccion del final con deepL:


> Mi conclusión: El squeeze es inevitable. Se ha retrasado muchas veces, pero no importa qué datos se miren, el resultado es siempre el mismo, todo apunta a esta fecha concreta.
> 
> Además: Otros fondos de cobertura huelen la sangre. Pueden acabar con algunos de sus mayores competidores, además de ganar miles y miles de millones de dólares en el proceso. No podría haber una situación más ganadora para ellos, que esta.
> 
> ...


----------



## jorlau (2 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> En el hilo especulan con que el gobierno antes de hundir la economía mundial y tal, deje el precio de la acción en 200$, quiebre Citadel y el resto de cortos y a correr.
> 
> Lo que me pregunto es si interviene el Biden si ocurriría lo mísmo con la cotización europea de GME, Francia, Alemania, etc
> 
> GAMESTOP CORP. A (GS2C.DE) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas



Eso podía ser al principio, cuando era Melvin-Citadel contra retards.

Ahora hay peces gordos en ambos bandos, es más complicada la cosa.

Pero quien sabe, nosotros a lo nuestro.

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (2 Mar 2021)

Puede que veamos como empiezan a caer algunos actores de esta tragicomedia:

Robinhood is facing nearly 50 lawsuits over GameStop frenzy.


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Mar 2021)

Este actor ya ha sido amortizado con lo que hizo. Ya era un cadáver que olía.


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2021)

Lo mejor de toda esta historia que ha saber en realidad qué está pasando y los líos que se están trayendo, es que todo el trabajo que tenemos que hacer nosotros es... no hacer nada. Y en eso soy el puto amo. 

¡JODEL!


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (2 Mar 2021)

Los HF también tienen un broker que les obliga a poder mantener sus posiciones y les controla su minimum magín call del % que sea.

La diferencia es que al retail los ejecuta directamente y a los HF les da un margen para aportar más fondos.

Es lo que pasó con Melvin Capital en esta historia, su broker le dijo que se estaba pasando y o cubría o ejecutaba, y ellos para cubrir pidieron prestado a Citadel y Point72.

Teóricamente antes de llegar a un impago, se habría ejecutado ese magín call aunque le dejarán solo con $5 en la cuenta.


----------



## chocolate (2 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Lo mejor de toda esta historia que ha saber en realidad qué está pasando y los líos que se están trayendo, es que todo el trabajo que tenemos que hacer nosotros es... no hacer nada. Y en eso soy el puto amo.
> 
> ¡JODEL!



Eh! Que las palomitas no se comen solas!!


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Eh! Que las palomitas no se comen solas!!



Touché. Se hará el esfuerzo.


----------



## jorlau (2 Mar 2021)

Aquí los pensamientos de alguien muy sensato de reddit


Good morning San Diago,

I am Rensole,

And I love tendies!

*insert flashy intro card*
Omar is coming!

Dfv's newest tweet, a scene from "The Wire".
The character is named Omar, and he is feared by many.


The new hires.

The new hires Kelli Durkin and Josh Krueger have started since yesterday, this is who they are and what they do;


Kelli Durkin, Senior Vice President of Customer Care – Ms. Durkin, who previously served as Chewy’s Vice President of Customer Service, has a start date of March 1, 2021. She helped establish the world-class customer service operation that positioned Chewy to achieve a Net Promoter Score of 86 in 2018. In her new role, Ms. Durkin will oversee all customer service and engagement initiatives at GameStop.

Josh Krueger, Vice President of Fulfillment – Mr. Krueger, who previously held senior fulfillment roles at Amazon, Walmart, and QVC, has a start date of March 1, 2021. In his new role, Mr. Krueger will oversee the management of e-commerce fulfillment centers.


Well with little news worthy going on lets focus on Gamestop itself today, a more fundamental look at who's who and why I personally believe, the current price may still be very low for what Gamestop will be in less than a year.

This is partially also because we have been called idiots and morons and have a cultish sentiment when it comes to $GME. so lets get back to some of the basics, on why I believe in the company regardless of a squeeze or not.

Now who wants a squeeze?

Honestly at this point IDGAF if the squeeze happens, I'm fairly sure it will happen, but if it doesn't I'll be in this long anyway. the more research I do the more I find that I like about the company and the roadmap it's going down.

this is why I made today's daily a little more serious and focused it more on some fundamentals, because even if the shorts will try to drive the price down, and even if they will try to start sending shills/trolls or bots or whatever.

They can mock the Squeeze and mock everyone for believing in something, even going as far as to call us the "Qanon of stocks", but they can't change the fundamentals of GME.
And those Fundamentals have changed drastically, in such a way that it's not going to be the same company anymore in less than a few months. and I feel so sure I know for a fact that it will never go back to 10/20 bucks a share in a natural way.

And because the focus has been on the Squeeze itself a lot of people forgot these fundamentals.
if you focus on the Squeeze, you'll forget to look at the rest, and as Wen Moon's big bro has said once, if you focus to much on one thing you will miss everything surrounding that.

The squeeze will happen because of the shorts, the company will flourish because it has new blood who knows what they are doing to change into a better company.


So please everyone, don't just focus on the squeeze, focus on the company.

the squeeze will come when it comes, but in the meantime look at the bigger picture because this is what eventually will be a the catalyst for change in the company.
Again none of this is any financial advice, my biggest hero's in life are Wen Moon and Soon Moon.
If I missed anything of todays news, or I've forgotten something feel free to say so I'll put it in an edit below!


Traductor de google:

Buenos dias San Diago, Yo soy Rensole ¡Y me encantan los tendies! * inserte una tarjeta de presentación llamativa * ¡Viene Omar! El tweet más reciente de Dfv, una escena de "The Wire". El personaje se llama Omar y es temido por muchos.  Las nuevas contrataciones. Las nuevas contrataciones Kelli Durkin y Josh Krueger comenzaron desde ayer, esto es lo que son y lo que hacen; Kelli Durkin, vicepresidenta sénior de atención al cliente: la Sra. Durkin, quien anteriormente se desempeñó como vicepresidenta de atención al cliente de Chewy, tiene como fecha de inicio el 1 de marzo de 2021. Ayudó a establecer la operación de servicio al cliente de clase mundial que posicionó a Chewy para lograr un Net Promoter Score de 86 en 2018. En su nuevo cargo, la Sra. Durkin supervisará todas las iniciativas de compromiso y servicio al cliente en GameStop. Josh Krueger, vicepresidente de cumplimiento: el Sr. Krueger, que anteriormente ocupó cargos de cumplimiento senior en Amazon, Walmart y QVC, tiene una fecha de inicio del 1 de marzo de 2021. En su nuevo cargo, el Sr. Krueger supervisará la administración de e -centros logísticos de comercio. Bueno, con pocas noticias que valgan la pena, centrémonos en Gamestop en sí hoy, una mirada más fundamental a quién es quién y por qué creo personalmente, que el precio actual aún puede ser muy bajo para lo que será Gamestop en menos de un año. Esto también se debe en parte a que nos han llamado idiotas e imbéciles y tenemos un sentimiento de culto cuando se trata de $ GME. así que volvamos a algunos de los conceptos básicos, sobre por qué creo en la empresa, independientemente de que haya un apretón o no.
Ahora, ¿quién quiere un apretón? Honestamente, en este punto IDGAF, si ocurre el apretón, estoy bastante seguro de que sucederá, pero si no es así, estaré por tanto tiempo de todos modos. cuanta más investigación hago, más encuentro que me gusta sobre la empresa y la hoja de ruta que está siguiendo. es por eso que hice el día de hoy un poco más serio y lo enfoqué más en algunos fundamentos, porque incluso si los cortos intentarán bajar el precio, e incluso si intentarán comenzar a enviar cómplices / trolls o bots o lo que sea. Pueden burlarse de Squeeze y burlarse de todos por creer en algo, incluso llegando a llamarnos el "Qanon de las acciones", pero no pueden cambiar los fundamentos de GME. Y esos Fundamentos han cambiado drásticamente, de tal manera que ya no será la misma empresa en menos de unos meses. y estoy tan seguro de que sé con certeza que nunca volverá a 10/20 dólares por acción de forma natural. Y debido a que la atención se centró en el Squeeze en sí, mucha gente olvidó estos fundamentos. si te enfocas en el Squeeze, te olvidarás de mirar el resto, y como dijo una vez el hermano mayor de Wen Moon, si te enfocas demasiado en una cosa te perderás todo lo que lo rodea. El apretón pasará por los cortos, la empresa florecerá porque tiene sangre nueva que sabe lo que están haciendo para transformarse en una mejor empresa. Así que, por favor, todos, no se centren solo en el apretón, céntrese en la empresa. el apretón vendrá cuando llegue, pero mientras tanto, mire el panorama más amplio porque esto es lo que eventualmente será el catalizador del cambio en la empresa. Una vez más, nada de esto es un consejo financiero, mis mayores héroes en la vida son Wen Moon y Soon Moon. Si me perdí algo de las noticias de hoy, o si olvidé algo, no dudes en decirlo, ¡así que lo pondré en una edición a continuación!




HOLD


----------



## jorlau (2 Mar 2021)

Hoy SSR se activa en 107-108,si alguien quiere comprar ya sabe.

Me gusta la acción.

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (2 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Hoy SSR se activa en 107-108,si alguien quiere comprar ya sabe.
> 
> Me gusta la acción.
> 
> HOLD



¿SSR es la desactivación de cortos cuando baja un 10% o algo así, no? Justo estaba poniendo orden de compra para comprar a 109$
¿Crees que bajará a 107-108? Me interesa


----------



## chocolate (2 Mar 2021)

Es para AMC pero para ir viendo lo que ocurrirá más que probablemente con GME:


> La SEC publicó el documento de incumplimiento de entrega de la primera mitad de febrero. Se trata de acciones de AMC *que los fondos de cobertura no entregaron hasta mediados de febrero y por las que están pagando intereses*. Ahora bien, esto no refleja la cantidad de acciones que no han entregado, hasta la fecha, sino hasta mediados de febrero. Estos números más recientes que están disponibles para nosotros son la confirmación de que no estamos persiguiendo un fantasma. Estaba sonriendo al ver estos datos porque me tranquilizaba que ESTO NO ES UN GATO MUERTO y me daba luz verde para comprar más calls mañana.
> 
> Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## jorlau (2 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> ¿SSR es la desactivación de cortos cuando baja un 10% o algo así, no? Justo estaba poniendo orden de compra para comprar a 109$
> ¿Crees que bajará a 107-108? Me interesa



No lo se, supongo que intentarán bajarlo todo que puedan,pero no se si sera al principio o al final.



HOLD


----------



## chocolate (2 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> No lo se, supongo que intentarán bajarlo todo que puedan,pero no se si sera al principio o al final.
> 
> HOLD



Gracias. Entonces si hoy se permiten los cortos mejor voy guardando mi orden de compra para ir comprobando el precio cada poco.
Estaré behind the musgo vigilando.


----------



## chocolate (2 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*117,10*-3,30 (-2,74 %)
A partir del 2 de marzo 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (2 Mar 2021)

Robber Barons Battled in Sensational 1860s Wall Street War

En los años posteriores a la Guerra Civil, Wall Street estuvo en gran parte sin regular. Los manipuladores astutos podían influir en el alza y la caída de determinadas acciones, y las prácticas turbias hicieron y perdieron fortunas y, a veces, las empresas destruyeron.
La batalla por el control del Ferrocarril Erie, que involucró a algunos de los hombres más ricos de Estados Unidos en una batalla peculiar y absolutamente poco ética, cautivó al público en 1869.

*El comodoro Vanderbilt luchó contra Jim Fisk y Jay Gould*





Biblioteca del Congreso / Dominio público
*La Guerra del Ferrocarril de Erie* fue una amarga y prolongada batalla financiera por el control de una línea ferroviaria que se libró a fines de la década de 1860. La competencia entre los barones ladrones subrayó la corrupción en Wall Street al tiempo que cautivó al público, que siguió los peculiares giros y vueltas retratados en los relatos de los periódicos.
Los personajes principales fueron Cornelius Vanderbilt , el venerable magnate del transporte conocido como "El Comodoro", y Jay Gould y Jim Fisk , comerciantes advenedizos de Wall Street que se hicieron famosos por tácticas descaradamente poco éticas.
Vanderbilt, el hombre más rico de Estados Unidos, buscó el control del ferrocarril Erie, que planeaba agregar a sus vastas propiedades. El Erie se había inaugurado en 1851 con gran fanfarria. Cruzó el estado de Nueva York, esencialmente convirtiéndose en un equivalente ondulado del Canal Erie , y se pensó que era, como el canal, un símbolo del crecimiento y expansión de Estados Unidos.
El problema fue que no siempre fue muy rentable. Sin embargo, Vanderbilt creía que al agregar el Erie a su red de otros ferrocarriles, que incluía el New York Central, podría controlar gran parte de la red ferroviaria de la nación.


*La lucha por el ferrocarril Erie*





Archivo Hulton / Getty Images
El Erie estaba controlado por Daniel Drew, un personaje excéntrico que había hecho su primera fortuna como pastor de ganado, paseando rebaños de ganado vacuno desde el norte del estado de Nueva York hasta Manhattan a principios del siglo XIX.
La reputación de Drew era de comportamiento turbio en los negocios, y fue un participante importante en muchas manipulaciones de Wall Street de las décadas de 1850 y 1860. A pesar de eso, también se sabía que era profundamente religioso, a menudo rezaba y usaba parte de su fortuna para financiar un seminario en Nueva Jersey (la actual Universidad Drew).
Vanderbilt conocía a Drew desde hacía décadas. A veces fueron enemigos, a veces fueron aliados en varias escaramuzas de Wall Street. Y por razones que nadie más podía entender, el comodoro Vanderbilt sentía un respeto permanente por Drew.
Los dos hombres comenzaron a trabajar juntos a fines de 1867 para que Vanderbilt pudiera comprar la mayoría de las acciones del Ferrocarril Erie. Pero Drew y sus aliados, Jay Gould y Jim Fisk, comenzaron a conspirar contra Vanderbilt.
Usando un capricho de la ley, Drew, Gould y Fisk comenzaron a emitir acciones adicionales de Erie. Vanderbilt siguió comprando las acciones "regadas". El comodoro estaba indignado, pero siguió tratando de comprar las acciones de Erie, ya que creía que su propio poder económico podría superar a Drew y sus compinches.
Un juez del estado de Nueva York finalmente intervino en la farsa y emitió citaciones para que la junta del Ferrocarril Erie, que incluía a Gould, Fisk y Drew, comparecieran ante el tribunal. En marzo de 1868, los hombres huyeron a través del río Hudson hacia Nueva Jersey y se atrincheraron en un hotel, protegidos por matones a sueldo.


*La cobertura de los periódicos impulsó la lucha*





Getty / Hachephotography
Los periódicos, por supuesto, cubrieron cada giro y giro de la extraña historia. Aunque la controversia se basó en maniobras de Wall Street bastante complicadas, el público entendió que el hombre más rico de Estados Unidos, el comodoro Vanderbilt, estaba involucrado. Y los tres hombres que se le oponían presentaban un extraño elenco de personajes.
Mientras estaba exiliado en Nueva Jersey, se decía que Daniel Drew estaba sentado en silencio, a menudo perdido en oración. Jay Gould, que siempre parecía malhumorado de todos modos, también permaneció callado. Pero Jim Fisk, un personaje excéntrico que llegaría a ser conocido como "Jubilee Jim", desfilaba dando citas escandalosas a los reporteros de los periódicos.


*"The Commdore" hizo un trato*





Biblioteca del Congreso
Finalmente, el drama se trasladó a Albany, donde aparentemente Jay Gould pagó a los legisladores del estado de Nueva York, incluido el infame Boss Tweed . Y luego el comodoro Vanderbilt finalmente convocó una reunión.
El final de la Guerra del Ferrocarril de Erie siempre ha sido bastante misterioso. Vanderbilt y Drew llegaron a un acuerdo y Drew convenció a Gould y Fisk de que lo aceptaran. En un giro, los hombres más jóvenes empujaron a Drew a un lado y tomaron el control del ferrocarril. Pero Vanderbilt se vengó haciendo que el Ferrocarril Erie recomprara las acciones regadas que había comprado.
Al final, Gould y Fisk terminaron dirigiendo el Ferrocarril Erie y esencialmente saqueándolo. Su ex socio Drew fue empujado a un semi-retiro. Y Cornelius Vanderbilt, aunque no consiguió el Erie, siguió siendo el hombre más rico de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Es para AMC pero para ir viendo lo que ocurrirá más que probablemente con GME:



Puff, ya no se si prefiero leer estas cosas o no, voy cargado (a mi nivel) y estos datos no me hacen más que querer comprar más acciones... HOLD the MOON.


----------



## filets (2 Mar 2021)

El hilo se abrió el 27 de enero diciendo que el squeeze era INMINENTE
Hemos llegado a Marzo y por aqui seguis, esperando la llegada del mesías... que es inminente, la semana que viene


----------



## Irene Adler (2 Mar 2021)

filets dijo:


> El hilo se abrió el 27 de enero diciendo que el squeeze era INMINENTE
> Hemos llegado a Marzo y por aqui seguis, esperando la llegada del mesías... que es inminente, la semana que viene



Y???

Somos retards, que esperas de nosotros?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## filets (2 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Y???
> Somos retards, que esperas de nosotros?
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Esto es mejor que la loteria. Hasta el sorteo estas emocionado pensando lo que haras con todo ese dinero si te toca.
Pero la alegria se acaba el dia del sorteo

Con GME no hay dia de sorteo, puede ser mañana, o pasado mañana, o la semana que viene
Con lo cual estais contentos ad eternum

Eso es bueno para vuestro bienestar mental


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Mar 2021)

No entres al trapo. No merece la pena.



Irene Adler dijo:


> Y???
> 
> Somos retards, que esperas de nosotros?
> 
> ...


----------



## chocolate (2 Mar 2021)

*131,30*+10,90 (+9,05 %)
A partir del 10:52AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## xzess (2 Mar 2021)

filets dijo:


> El hilo se abrió el 27 de enero diciendo que el squeeze era INMINENTE
> Hemos llegado a Marzo y por aqui seguis, esperando la llegada del mesías... que es inminente, la semana que viene



Ya ha habido 2 squeezes, no sé dónde estás metido, y si no lo sabes aun queda por exprimir bastante porque hay una parte de los hf que siguen apostando en contra del toro, y siguen perdiendo. Los muy zotes no admiten pérdidas y vuelven a hacer cosas que no deben para contrarestar y no, no les está funcionando.


----------



## Gurney (2 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *117,10*-3,30 (-2,74 %)
> A partir del 2 de marzo 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.
> ...





Las zorras que pones, que dan inicio a la batalla de cada día, cada vez me gustan más


HOLD RETARDS!


LAMBOS Y CHORTINAS PARA TODOS!


----------



## Gurney (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (2 Mar 2021)

Personalmente no hay ninguna evidencia que respalde que se pueda llegar a 100k ni a 50k.

Aquí se juega a que Cortos+Opciones tienen que cerrar si se les aprieta, con un precio de 1.000 ya tienen que pedir préstamos si no quieren cerrar, nadie les va a prestar si el juego sube mas de 2.000, les obligarán a cerrar al no disponer de cash, quebrar y todo el que no venda se lo pierde, no hay más oportunidades, ningún loco va a abrir mas cortos masivos por esa cantidad u opciones.

además a 1.000 - 2.000 o 5.000 ya si vendo con venta limitada les estoy haciendo daño, dado que me lo están recomprando con impresionantes perdidas.


Cuando alguien ponga exactamente los números de cortos y opciones que venzan y su evolución, hablamos, mientras son chaladuras.


----------



## Gurney (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## Insurrección (2 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Personalmente no hay ninguna evidencia que respalde que se pueda llegar a 100k ni a 50k.
> 
> Aquí se juega a que Cortos+Opciones tienen que cerrar si se les aprieta, con un precio de 1.000 ya tienen que pedir préstamos si no quieren cerrar, nadie les va a prestar si el juego sube mas de 2.000, les obligarán a cerrar al no disponer de cash, quebrar y todo el que no venda se lo pierde, no hay más oportunidades, ningún loco va a abrir mas cortos masivos por esa cantidad u opciones.
> 
> ...



100.000 dólares por acción valoraría la compañía en más de 7 billones de dólares.

Molaría, pero es una chaladura. 

*HODL !!!*


----------



## Gurney (2 Mar 2021)

Chavales, 133$, se está calentando...


----------



## Hamtel (2 Mar 2021)

Si llegamos a 200 al final del día, compraré WinRar 

Que cachondos son en reddit


----------



## fran1488 (2 Mar 2021)

Nos estamos llendo a la puta luna con los cohetes, y aquí nadie dice nada. 

RKT 40.28+15.99 (+65.78%)

Podéis usar las tendies de los cohetes, para comprar más GME el martes. Una cosa complementa a la otra. 
Pensad un poco RETARDS. APES STRONG TOGETHER.


----------



## Buscape (2 Mar 2021)

Es llegar al area de 130 y martillazo pabajo. 

Suputamadre y HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (2 Mar 2021)

El Nasdaq está cayendo. Sólo unos pocos en verde. GME entre ellos


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


>



Parece que le han quitado la licencia de broker. Igual es solo un rumor, pero eso daría sentido a su tweet.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Mar 2021)

'Roaring Kitty' no longer has financial broker license: filing


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> 100.000 dólares por acción valoraría la compañía en más de 7 billones de dólares.
> 
> Molaría, pero es una chaladura.
> 
> *HODL !!!*



7 trillones usanos pues.


----------



## Kluster (2 Mar 2021)

En un GameStop me compré yo la Xbox 360 con una oferta cojonuda. Lástima que en 2017 vendieron sus tiendas en España a la cadena GAME.


----------



## jorlau (2 Mar 2021)

Hoy han mareado la perdiz para quedarnos prácticamente donde estábamos.Por el camino siguen gastando y nosotros manteniendo gastamos cero.Va bien la cosa.

Me gusta la acción.

HOLD


----------



## xzess (2 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Parece que le han quitado la licencia de broker. Igual es solo un rumor, pero eso daría sentido a su tweet.



Eso se lo han quitado con razón, un broker tiene prohibido influir en el mercado abiertamente. Aparte se la pelará al DFV ahora es su propio broker.


----------



## chocolate (3 Mar 2021)

Minuto 2:55:30



El bueno de Bruce comentando que si la acción de GME se va to the moon, la compañía seguramente hará un split x10 como hizo Tesla (entonces los holders tendremos x10 acciones aunque el precio total sea el mismo), de ese modo será incluso más sencillo que siga subiendo (si vale 125$ tendremos 10 de 12,5$ y es más fácil que suba 1$ al día que 10$) y que en principio no hay límite de precio.

Pone el ejemplo de Apple: Quien haya holdeado UNA sola acción de Apple desde los años 70 ahorá tendrá unas 22k acciones en 2021. 

22.000 Apples x cotización actual = Several Lambos


----------



## jorlau (3 Mar 2021)

Ayer subió mucho una acción llamada RKT, y espero y deseo que los que la tengan ganen mucho.

Además la prensa americana le está dando mucho bombo y dicen que es una inversión brillante y parece que no es un peligro para el pequeño inversionista, no como otras.

Entre los grupos que más se benefician de esta subida dicen que están uno llamado Susquehanna y otro llamado Citadel, que casualmente son de los que tienen mas cortos en GME.

La vida está llena de coincidencias.



HOLD


----------



## chocolate (3 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Ayer subió mucho una acción llamada RKT, y espero y deseo que los que la tengan ganen mucho.
> 
> Además la prensa americana le está dando mucho bombo y dicen que es una inversión brillante y parece que no es un peligro para el pequeño inversionista, no como otras.
> 
> ...



Citadel ganará pasta con RKT? Pues ayer compré unas pocas a menos 30$ y subieron a 40$. Supongo que usarán el cash generado para pagarnos a los GME hodlers, pero... no sé... tengo sentimientos encontrados


----------



## mariano2004 (3 Mar 2021)

Añade también UWMC


----------



## jorlau (3 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


>



He leido una interpretación, que dice más o menos:

DFV dijo en la audiencia que el no era un gato.

En el vídeo se ve que empieza una partida de ajedrez(deporte o juego que tiene unas normas).La persona (DFV) empieza moviendo un peón (comprando una accion) el oponente gato (HF) se rinde (no creo) o no quiere jugar en base a las reglas (más probable).Quien sabe.

Es una de las varias que hay pero me ha hecho gracia.


HOLD


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (3 Mar 2021)

Splits de acciones no, por favor. Y ampliaciones de capital menos todavía. Les sería más fácil devolver contratos de las acciones que tomaron prestadas.

Hoy es un día importante en cuanto que llevamos días de calma tensa con la acción relativamente estable y volumen bajo ayer de 33 millones que fue la media hasta la segunda mitad de febrero cuando la cosa se apaciguó.

Lo cual confirmaría que el nuevo suelo de la acción son los $100 dólares, su nuevo fundamental, no los $20 que decía el infausto tipo de Citron Research que desencadenó todo esto allá por mitad de enero.

La hemos visto fluctuar en días de mucho volumen entre los $185 (en after market llegó a casi $200) y los $100.

Os voy a confesar una cosita, estoy a la espera de meter más pasta hoy. Creo que bajará lentamente hast mitad de sesión, y luego espero que se vaya recuperando para quedar en torno a los $120-$130. Creo que es su nuevo valor normalidad, con $100 de mínimo como hace casi dos semanas lo fueron los $40 y el máximo en $140.

Si el mercado se mueve mucho la cosa está de nuevo impredecible. Pero si se mueve en torno a los 35 millones seguro que se queda en este valor ya.


----------



## chocolate (3 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*122,74*+4,56 (+3,86 %)
A partir del 3 de marzo 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## jorlau (3 Mar 2021)

¿?


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (3 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> ¿?
> 
> 
> HOLD



Es de esta peli:






> Jamal es un concursante de la versión india de _¿Quien quiere ser millonario?_, conducido por Prem Kumar (Anil Kapoor). Ya había ganado 10.000.000 de rupias y había llegado a la pregunta final, por veinte millones de rupias (unos 320.000 €), la cual contestaría al día siguiente. Obedeciendo las órdenes de Prem Kumar, la policía sospecha que Jamal había hecho trampa, porque las otras posibilidades (que tuviese amplios conocimientos o mucha suerte) parecían muy poco probables.


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Mar 2021)

Otro día más todo el nasdaq en rojo y GME resistiendo.

A ver qué tal cerramos...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (3 Mar 2021)

Otro día que no compramos con rebajas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Mar 2021)

Boomer News


_Expertos en ciberseguridad de la firma PiiQ Media reportan la detección de una campaña de bots de redes sociales que ha estado promocionando “acciones de memes” como GameStop Corp, lo que sugiere que *un grupo de hacking* podría estar detrás de el reciente frenesí de compra impulsado desde Reddit._
...
_PiiQ tiene un sistema de puntuación sobre la autenticidad del contenido en redes sociales, concluyendo que *hay miles de cuentas bots pagadas por GameStop e incluso Dogecoi*n, una criptomoneda de reciente popularidad._

Bots en redes sociales relacionados con el incremento en el precio de las acciones de GameStop

Cómo está el patio, colegas.


----------



## Insurrección (3 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Boomer News
> 
> 
> _Expertos en ciberseguridad de la firma PiiQ Media reportan la detección de una campaña de bots de redes sociales que ha estado promocionando “acciones de memes” como GameStop Corp, lo que sugiere que *un grupo de hacking* podría estar detrás de el reciente frenesí de compra impulsado desde Reddit._
> ...



A mí eso me suena como cuando la CNN dice: "Trump anima a destruir el Capitolio" o "Antifa es una organización pacífica"


----------



## marbruck (3 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> A mí eso me suena como cuando la CNN dice: "Trump anima a destruir el Capitolio" o "Antifa es una organización pacífica"



espero que no, Trump alentó claramente a los manifestantes a luchar en el capitolio y evitar que les robaran la elección. Y Antifa ya dijo el FBI que no es una organización, aunque Trump y demás se empeñaran en generar ese monstruo de paja


----------



## Insurrección (3 Mar 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> espero que no, Trump alentó claramente a los manifestantes a luchar en el capitolio y evitar que les robaran la elección. Y Antifa ya dijo el FBI que no es una organización, aunque Trump y demás se empeñaran en generar ese monstruo de paja



Claro, al FBI me lo creo tanto como a la CNN... 


*HODL !!!*


----------



## marbruck (3 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Claro, al FBI me lo creo tanto como a la CNN...
> 
> 
> *HODL !!!*



ya, es más fiable Trump...


----------



## mariano2004 (3 Mar 2021)

Parece ser que otro día sin hacer nada. Al final voy a ser bueno en esto.


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Mar 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> espero que no, Trump alentó claramente a los manifestantes a luchar en el capitolio y evitar que les robaran la elección. Y Antifa ya dijo el FBI que no es una organización, aunque Trump y demás se empeñaran en generar ese monstruo de paja



Cuando en el floro ves a alguien que tiene la mitad de zanks que posts ya sabes que no va a ser una mente privilegiada

Creo que podrás encontrar interesante esta entrevista a un exdirigente de Antifa que se salió de esa secta que legitima la violencia

Te recomiendo encarecidamente que le dediques unos minutos, y espero te pueda evitar seguir haciendo el ridículo en el futuro...

_Shayne Hunter, the founder of Antifa Australia, says he quit the radical far-left group after 4 years after he realised that “Soros was using us to start a civil war in every country in the world”.

In an interview with News.com.au, Shayne describes his experience:

ANTIFA is a growing extreme group who believe violence is legitimate.

I got radicalised in Sydney. I was originally concerned about Western intervention in Syria. Radical left wing people dominated rallies and I started to associate with them more. My so-called ‘normal’ friends drifted away.

We would hang out at an anarchist library in Sydney. Here a bunch of people on the dole gather enough money to rent out the space and run a bookshop. It’s like extremist networking.

I came to believe that war was a symptom of bigger systems at play in society and they were the real enemy, like white supremacy and patriarchy. Antifa believe these systems need to be smashed through a process of ‘de-platforming’ to save the world. People who don’t necessarily agree on everything are united to attack their common enemy — anyone in the right wing of politics.

This micro-society became my life for four years.

They believe historically their roots were fighting Nazi oppression. They run a website which is updated every couple of weeks with a hit list of right wing names. They believe if these people are allowed to speak, society will suffer. So, they must be pushed back.

There is no mission statement, rather, it’s a dangerous rhetoric. There are a lot of very damaged people who are drawn to it.

Lots of activists came from Sydney University. They invited me along to some of their lectures. When I was organising the ‘Reclaim Australia’ rally and pushing Antifa into Brisbane, we delegated roles out across the gathering. Someone would print pamphlets that got our propaganda out there. Someone else would look after social media and online, we all gathered people to come.


I read that Antifa in the US is training people to shoot and punch. It’s the same here. Antifa in Sydney are doing martial arts to, as they would put it, ‘fight the Nazis’. It’s a paramilitary mindset.

It’s more dangerous than ISIS.

I was ideologically possessed for four years. I would speak louder on public transport so people could hear me speak, hoping they would hear my message.

The radical left of Antifa presents itself as being about compassion and empathy; it’s a Trojan horse. All conversations are about entitlement and rights, not responsibility. When these people talk about freedom, they really mean freedom from responsibility.

Often the people who are drawn to this cult don’t have a strong identity outside it. I’m not a psychologist but, like ISIS, it gives people a sense of belonging to something and having purpose.

A ‘social justice warrior’ cringe video appeared on my social media feed. I didn’t watch it at first. A couple of weeks later it popped up again so I pressed play. It was like seeing the entire cult through an outside lens. It woke me up. I realised that everything I had started to believe was wrong.

You don’t know humiliation until you’ve left a cult; I wasted four years of my life.

I cut ties over time. I’m still in contact with some ex-cult members but I don’t see anyone who’s still active.

In my 20-something generation, social media plays the role of a 24/7 preacher — like a pocket preacher. Each day you’re being validated by the echo chamber on your phone.

Antifa would say there is nothing good about Australian society. Their minds project that belief, and everything is filtered through this ideology.

Without doubt it’s a huge and growing threat to Australian society. It’s a miserable mindset. When I got out of it and stopped feeling oppressed, I finally felt like I could take control of my life. That’s what I intend to do now.”_

Y perdón a todos por el offtopic


----------



## marbruck (3 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Cuando en el floro ves a alguien que tiene la mitad de zanks que posts ya sabes que no va a ser una mente privilegiada
> 
> Creo que podrás encontrar interesante esta entrevista a un exdirigente de Antifa que se salió de esa secta que legitima la violencia
> 
> ...



Llevas 2 años en el foro, yo vengo de algo maś de tiempo y los zanks aparecieron hacia el final de mi epoca cuando más participaba, llevo años sin apenas pasar por aquí. 

De todos modos, ding ding ding, ya salió Soros... en fin...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (3 Mar 2021)

Por volver a la acción. Yo pensaba que habría más movimiento y volumen, subidas y bajadas, puse una orden de compra que no se va a ejecutar.

Parece que está semana es la de calma antes de la tempestad. Y si no, pues no.


----------



## Tars (3 Mar 2021)

Pues si su nuevo suelo es 100, yo he salvado los muebles pues compré a ese valor y la vi a 40 y ya me estaba planteando vender... HODL pues.


----------



## Hamtel (3 Mar 2021)

Muy poco volumen hoy


----------



## Hamtel (3 Mar 2021)

Lástima no haber comprado mil acciones en vez de 50 a 46. Ya las hubiera vendido y ya no tendría que ir a currar más, jajaja


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Claro, al FBI me lo creo tanto como a la CNN...
> 
> *HODL !!!*



Llevamos 400 páginas sin malos rollos. Si queréis hablar de Trump o de Soros o de los reptilianos hacedlo en política o en la guardería, anda


----------



## Irene Adler (3 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Boomer News
> 
> 
> _Expertos en ciberseguridad de la firma PiiQ Media reportan la detección de una campaña de bots de redes sociales que ha estado promocionando “acciones de memes” como GameStop Corp, lo que sugiere que *un grupo de hacking* podría estar detrás de el reciente frenesí de compra impulsado desde Reddit._
> ...



A esa historia le faltan aliens...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Blas de Lefazo (3 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Llevamos 400 páginas sin malos rollos. Si queréis hablar de Trump o de Soros o de los reptilianos hacedlo en política o en la guardería, anda



No ensuciéis la guarderia, poned vuestras mierdas en el principal, que para eso está.


----------



## Hamtel (3 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (3 Mar 2021)

124,50+6,32 (+5,35 %)
Al cierre: 3:59PM EST

De los pocos en verde en ell Nasdaq


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>





LOL

@Nico habías visto algo así antes... con opciones tan tan dispares? wtf?


----------



## jorlau (3 Mar 2021)

Hoy día muy táctico con sprint final para fijar el precio de cierre.

Hoy no interesaba activar SSR, es más interesante mañana (112,32 creo) para tenerlo activado el viernes que se prever una gran batalla.

La semana pasada no sabía que era el SSR, ahora lo primero que hago al cierre es calcularlo para el dia siguiente.Cosas de retard 

Cada día me gusta más la acción

HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (3 Mar 2021)

que coños es SSR? como sea alguna magufada del analisis tecnico te expulso del hilo


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> que coños es SSR? como sea alguna magufada del analisis tecnico te expulso del hilo



Short sell restriction


----------



## Irene Adler (3 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Hoy día muy táctico con sprint final para fijar el precio de cierre.
> 
> Hoy no interesaba activar SSR, es más interesante mañana (112,32 creo) para tenerlo activado el viernes que se prever una gran batalla.
> 
> ...



En dos días te invocamos a ti en vez de a Nico pa preguntar 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jorlau (3 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> que coños es SSR? como sea alguna magufada del analisis tecnico te expulso del hilo



Es una norma de la bolsa que dice que si una acción baja durante la sesión un 10% se activa la prohibición de ja venta en corto,durante el resto de la sesión y la sesión del día siguiente.
Más bien la dificulta más que prohibirla, lo que hace más difícil lis ataques de los cortos, más o menos.


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (3 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> En dos días te invocamos a ti en vez de a Nico pa preguntar
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Gracias, pero solo soy un retard, Nico si sabe y sobre todo de opciones que yo no se nada.

HOLD


----------



## [IΞI] (3 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Es una norma de la bolsa que dice que si una acción baja durante la sesión un 10% se activa la prohibición de ja venta en corto,durante el resto de la sesión y la sesión del día siguiente.
> Más bien la dificulta más que prohibirla, lo que hace más difícil lis ataques de los cortos, más o menos.
> 
> 
> HOLD



Eso es solo para la bolsa americana no?


----------



## jorlau (3 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Eso es solo para la bolsa americana no?



Si, creo que si

HOLD


----------



## Nico (3 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> LOL
> 
> @Nico habías visto algo así antes... con opciones tan tan dispares? wtf?



Usé muy poco los contratos de opciones como para decirte *si esto es frecuente o no*. En general tienes un rango amplio en ambas direcciones porque hay gente cubriendo otros contratos, etc., pero con esa disparidad de valores sobre el precio presente... no, no había visto.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (3 Mar 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Os voy a confesar una cosita, estoy a la espera de meter más pasta hoy. Creo que bajará lentamente hasta mitad de sesión, y luego espero que se vaya recuperando para quedar en torno a los $120-$130. Creo que es su nuevo valor normalidad, con $100 de mínimo como hace casi dos semanas lo fueron los $40 y el máximo en $140.
> 
> Si el mercado se mueve mucho la cosa está de nuevo impredecible. Pero si se mueve en torno a los 35 millones seguro que se queda en este valor ya.



Me autocito. Al final se ha cumplido mi previsión de poco meneo con sesión en forma de V y poco movimiento. Eso sí no me ha entrado la compra por poco. Pensé que tocaría en algún momento los $110. Una pena.

Ya vemos cuál es *el nuevo suelo sin jodiendas, los $120-$130.*

Mañana más de lo mismo. La traca empezará el viernes. Van a ser dos semanas que ni os imagináis. Va a entrar la SEC con toda la ley en la mano a joder y amenazarán para que GME amplíe capital. Ya lo veréis. Espero que alcancemos los $700 aunque siendo sinceros los $1k-$2k van a ser factibles.

El primer short squeeze fue de $20-30 a $450. Aquí partimos de un suelo de $120 por lo que los $2k no son descabellados.


----------



## Buscape (4 Mar 2021)

Parece mentira que esta acción kamikaze, solo apta para retards profundos con poca materia gris y aún menos apego a su dinero, me esté compensando las pérdidas que llevo con las dividenderas gordas, recomendables y seguras propias de inversores de bien.

Cosas veredes, amigo Sancho. Que farán que fagas HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (4 Mar 2021)




----------



## hornblower (4 Mar 2021)

Y aquí la consejera vasca de salud asegurando ayer en rueda de prensa que la variante británica no es más transmisible


----------



## mariano2004 (4 Mar 2021)

Lo importante lo tengo en GME pero llevo algo de AMC. Según he leído, también el viernes es día importante para ella y la fiesta vendría la semana del 15 de marzo.
¿Puede ser cierto eso?, ¿las dos pueden tener el mismo comportamiento?


----------



## antoniussss (4 Mar 2021)

Como van esos PACOS?


----------



## chocolate (4 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*124,89*+0,71 (+0,58 %)
A partir del 4 de marzo 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (4 Mar 2021)

Poquísimo volumen en el comienzo


----------



## jorlau (4 Mar 2021)

A quien le gusta que su accion baje un 10% ?


A los retards  


HOLD


----------



## Jebediah (4 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Como van esos PACOS?



Aquí, _JODEL_ando.


----------



## Gurney (4 Mar 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (4 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Aquí, _JODEL_ando.



No me digas que te vas a comprar Villaburbuja entera con los dineros de gamestop, pajarillo


----------



## jorlau (4 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


>



Que peli es ?


HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (4 Mar 2021)

Willi wonka, Charlie y la fabrica de chocolate


----------



## Jebediah (4 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> No me digas que te vas a comprar Villaburbuja entera con los dineros de gamestop, pajarillo



Ya lo dije, 2.000 tiles si AMC llega a $100.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (4 Mar 2021)

Pasando 130, así si. Y saltando a las cercanías de 140.

150 será serio ya.


----------



## jorlau (4 Mar 2021)

Vamos que nos vamos


HOLD


----------



## Red Star (4 Mar 2021)

ATENCIÓN: IMPORTANTE SUBIDA.


----------



## Hamtel (4 Mar 2021)

Despegando¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hamtel (4 Mar 2021)

Hemos llegado a 147


----------



## antoniussss (4 Mar 2021)

menuda accion de troleo, se fostia la bolsa de eeuu con valores al - 20% y en cuanto para y todo el mundo suspira de alivio, se pone esta como un cohete.

Ha sido en el mismo segundo, tal cuál.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Mar 2021)

Para TROLL yo, que con las garantías que me amplian 5 loleantes acciones a largo en CFDs que tengo por ahí, las uso para poner cortos en aerolineas xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

JAJAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Mar 2021)

Qué ostia ha sido eso?


----------



## Red Star (4 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Qué ostia ha sido eso?



Algún ex-simio gilipollas que ha puesto sus acciones a la venta a un precio un poco más alto del actual, porque se ha cansado de HOLDear como un buen simio descerebrado, y los fondos han aprovechao pa trincarlas a precio de saldo.


----------



## [IΞI] (4 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Algún ex-simio gilipollas que ha puesto sus acciones a la venta a un precio un poco más alto del actual, porque se ha cansado de HOLDear como un buen simio descerebrado, y los fondos han aprovechao pa trincarlas a precio de saldo.



Yo creo que en cuanto ven que despega empieza a haber llamadas de "hay que cortar esto ya"... 

hace movimientos mu rarunos

vamos, que en mis dos semanas de trading no había visto nada igual xD


----------



## chocolate (4 Mar 2021)

Acabo de entrar para ver la planitud de la acción y he flipado. La virgen!!!


----------



## Maxos (4 Mar 2021)

Vuelve a la carga


----------



## mariano2004 (4 Mar 2021)

Pero han subido a la vez tanto amc como gme


----------



## Maxos (4 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Algún ex-simio gilipollas que ha puesto sus acciones a la venta a un precio un poco más alto del actual, porque se ha cansado de HOLDear como un buen simio descerebrado, y los fondos han aprovechao pa trincarlas a precio de saldo.



Vaya retarded


----------



## Hamtel (4 Mar 2021)

Han tomado 150.000 acciones prestadas los HF por eso el desplome después del subidón


----------



## xzess (4 Mar 2021)

A ver gente, que son ataques. AMC y GME están en el mismo conflicto. Atacan para arriba los nuestros para mantener la acción, son gente que sabe bien lo que hace, mantener estas acciones arriba hoy es una machada, además es algo que se ve bien en las entradas de compraventa y el volumen. Lo que no se es cuando estará la vaca exprimida y las dejen caer.


----------



## Hamtel (4 Mar 2021)

El Nasdaq derrumbándose y GME sigue en verde


----------



## chocolate (4 Mar 2021)

Para bien o para mal en la última media hora suele empezar el desenfreno. Behold!


----------



## chocolate (4 Mar 2021)

GME reina en *Hot Stocks Level 2:*



[PD: No sabía ni que era esto, lo acabo de ver en Reddit ]
[PD: Comparada con las demás, GME parece la p*** Tesla. Ay mi niña!!]


----------



## Hamtel (4 Mar 2021)

132,35+8,17 (+6,58%)
Al cierre: 4:00PM EST


----------



## jorlau (4 Mar 2021)

Hoy cambio de estrategia, en vez de bajar 10 hemos subido 6 o 7.En la guerra el engaño es fundamental.

Los retard mantenemos la estrategia HOLD


Me encanta la acción


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (5 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> El Nasdaq derrumbándose y GME sigue en verde



Wall Street echa el freno con caídas que superan el 1% ante el aumento de la rentabilidad de los bonos


> Los principales índices de Wall Street han llegado a caer un 3% en la sesión del jueves, aunque han moderado las caídas hacia el final de la jornada. Así, el Dow Jones rdesciende un 1,11% hasta los 30.924,14 puntos; el S&P 500 cae un 1,34% hasta las 3.768,48 unidades, y el Nasdaq 100 baja un 1,73% y se sitúa en los 12.464 puntos. La jornada has estado marcada por el aumento de la rentabilidad del bono a 10 años.


----------



## Proyecto (5 Mar 2021)

Pero esto qué es? Llevo más de una semana con líos y pensaba que GME ya no daba guerra, no escuché a nadie hablar del tema claro que solo coincido con retards aquí.
Yo entré a perder mi dinero no a ganar .
HOLD Paco HOLD!!!

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

Proyecto dijo:


> Pero esto qué es? Llevo más de una semana con líos y pensaba que GME ya no daba guerra, no escuché a nadie hablar del tema claro que solo coincido con retards aquí.
> Yo entré a perder mi dinero no a ganar .
> HOLD Paco HOLD!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk



Esto está empezando.

Yo también entré a perder y aun estoy dispuesto a ello, pero en este juego parece que es la única forma de ganar.


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (5 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Esto está empezando.
> 
> Yo también entré a perder y aun estoy dispuesto a ello, pero en este juego parece que es la única forma de ganar.
> 
> ...



Como decían en Juegos de Guerra: *"La única forma de ganar es hodlear"*


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

Bueno, por ahí decían que la fecha clave (otra más) era el 15/03 creo, así que, nos conformaremos siendo pobres hasta entonces. Ahora, el 16/03 todos ricos, ¿eh? Que se me está haciendo larga ya la pobreza.

Edito: JODEL!


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Mar 2021)

Spoiler








No sé cómo contrastar esto.


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bueno, por ahí decían que la fecha clave (otra más) era el 15/03 creo, así que, nos conformaremos siendo pobres hasta entonces. Ahora, el 16/03 todos ricos, ¿eh? Que se me está haciendo larga ya la pobreza.
> 
> Edito: JODEL!



Pues para esas fechas se espera que también empiecen a salir los trillones del tito Biden (14/03 es la fecha límite autoimpuesta, ya veremos). 

Third Stimulus Checks: $1,400 Payment Update - SmartAsset


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

No se quién es ni lo que dice, pero suena bien.





Me imagino que HOLD y a la luna .



HOLD


----------



## Snowball (5 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lambo?


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Lambo?



Para eso compré mis 3 acciones.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (5 Mar 2021)

Un día más en la oficina. 

Enviado desde mi AGS2-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball (5 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> No se quién es ni lo que dice, pero suena bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay dinero para el lambo


----------



## chocolate (5 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Hay dinero para el lambo



Siempre podemos negociar con ellos el pago y que nos paguen directamente en lambos, 1 share = 1 lambo:







Yo ya voy mirando modelos por ir adelantando...
Automobili Lamborghini - Official Website | Lamborghini.com


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

Ayer hubo un ataque masivo de bots al foro de reddit, incluso pumpearon la idea de comprar SSR  y los usuarios empezaron a trolearlos con otros tikets inventandos 

$TITS $ASS $CUM ... WUT?

So our smart apes here found something out that I've been thinking for a long time, there where some news articles about how they are now monitoring boards so they'd knew what we'd do (buying the dip and holding Melvin it's not a hard concept get with the program).

But it seems that they actually do a dragnet of often used tickers, this means that whatever gets posted with a ticker like mention, get's reposted by their bots, it happened with SNDL, TLRY, SSR and now.... they are actually reposting $TITS $ASS $CUM.

If someone told me I'd be in a fight with a billionaire over digital $TITS $ASS and $cum... yeah I'd believe m I mean... I know what I'm about.

So by having these shitposts here is in a way good for us, this means that the bots will focus on those tickers, and are easy to weed out.

Also the funniest thing ever, I found out just minutes ago $CUM is an actual company... I never snorted coffee so hard over my screen as I did just now.

This does bring an entirely new meaning to Pump and Dump, Pump the $ASS Dump the $CUM... my god 80.000 years of technological evolution brought us to this.... and I fucking love it


Traducido por google:

$ TETAS $ CULO $ CUM ... WUT?

Entonces, nuestros simios inteligentes aquí descubrieron algo que he estado pensando durante mucho tiempo, allí había algunos artículos de noticias sobre cómo ahora están monitoreando los tableros para que supieran lo que haríamos (comprar el chapuzón y sostener a Melvin no es así. un concepto difícil de conseguir con el programa).

Pero parece que en realidad hacen un arrastre de tickers de uso frecuente, esto significa que todo lo que se publica con un ticker como mención, lo vuelven a publicar sus bots, sucedió con SNDL, TLRY, SSR y ahora ... en realidad están volviendo a publicar $ TETAS $ CULO $ CUM.
Si alguien me dijera que estaría en una pelea con un multimillonario por $ TITS $ ASS digitales y $ cum ... sí, lo creería, quiero decir ... sé de lo que estoy hablando.

Entonces, tener estos shitposts aquí es de alguna manera bueno para nosotros, esto significa que los bots se enfocarán en esos tickers y serán fáciles de eliminar. 

También lo más divertido de mi vida, descubrí hace unos minutos que $ CUM es una empresa real ... Nunca esnifé café con tanta fuerza sobre mi pantalla como lo hice hace un momento. 

Esto le da un significado completamente nuevo a Pump and Dump, Pump the $ ASS Dump the $ CUM ... Dios mío, 80.000 años de evolución tecnológica nos llevaron a esto ... y me encanta.


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

Por fin es viernes, día de batalla 


Friday Fuckey day.

We had some people refer to Monday as double dip Monday DDM, well I'm coining the phrase Friday Fuckery day FFD.

Friday is a day that can get wild as fuck, I mean drunk punk rock chick with red hair at a metal festival type of crazy, she can be a lot of fun but you know it's always trouble with them before it even happens.

Today we can see GME rocket to the god damn moon and our way to Neptune where it rains diamonds, but we can also see it go back to $40. so don't worry the price doesn't matter at the end of the day, Melvin is shitting himself, because when Ryan Cohen (or RC) tweets this motherfucker knows that this can pop, all we need is some news from GME HQ and this shit will hit the fan.

GME announces they start a partnership with anyone BOOM

GME announces RC is now CEO BOOM

GME says it's going to offer red headbands BOOM

Seriously this is a moron who thought it was good to sail 100kg of gunpowder in 1720 barrels to make a quick buck and all it's needed to set it all off is some idiot with a smoke and it go's sky high. and Melvin knows that.

ANYTHING can set this motherfucker off at this point, but don't expect melvin to take this lying down like his wife does.


Traducción de google:


Viernes día de Fuckey. 

Algunas personas se refieren al lunes como doble inmersión del lunes DDM, bueno, estoy acuñando la frase Friday Fuckery day FFD. 

El viernes es un día que puede volverse loco como la mierda, me refiero a una chica punk rock borracha con el pelo rojo en un festival de metal como una locura, puede ser muy divertida, pero sabes que siempre hay problemas con ellos antes de que suceda. 

Hoy podemos ver el cohete GME a la maldita luna y nuestro camino a Neptuno, donde llueve diamantes, pero también podemos ver que regresa a $ 40. así que no te preocupes, el precio no importa al final del día, Melvin se está cagando, porque cuando Ryan Cohen (o RC) tuitea, este hijo de puta sabe que esto puede estallar, todo lo que necesitamos son algunas noticias de GME HQ y esta mierda golpeará el ventilador.

GME anuncia que comienzan una asociación con cualquiera BOOM
GME anuncia que RC es ahora CEO BOOM
GME dice que ofrecerá diademas rojas BOOM 

En serio, este es un idiota que pensó que era bueno navegar 100 kg de pólvora en 1720 barriles para hacer dinero rápido y todo lo que se necesita para hacer que todo se desate es un idiota con un humo y se dispara. y Melvin lo sabe.

CUALQUIER COSA puede hacer estallar a este hijo de puta en este punto, pero no espere que Melvin tome esto acostado como lo hace su esposa.




HOLD


----------



## chocolate (5 Mar 2021)

Viernes!! Din! Din! Din!

*128,97*-3,38 (-2,55 %)
A partir del 5 de marzo 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## xzess (5 Mar 2021)

Otro día rojisimo en general, decente para GME. Estaría muy muy rojo de no ser por AMC&GME. Aun así estoy en rojo a día de hoy, vaya huida del inversor.


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (5 Mar 2021)

Despegando¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Sr. Pérez (5 Mar 2021)

No sé cuanto dinero habré palmado con esto, ni me importa una mierda cuanto pueda ganar. Pero una cosa os digo: las risas que me estoy echando no se pagan con dinero. Creo que se me están sumando años de vida al reloj biólogico. Lo digo en serio.

Os amo, putos monos.


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

Hold, la vela verde ya empieza a salirme de gráfico.


HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (5 Mar 2021)

Ya le han dado un capón para que no se levante mucho


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (5 Mar 2021)

¿140 nuevo suelo?


----------



## -Galaiko (5 Mar 2021)

Que buena pinta tiene esto, para mi esta clara la tendencia alcista, y eso en un momento de sangría en la bolsa. 
¿100 mil pavos comentan en Reddit? Si llega a eso camino por las paredes  
La putada seria que el gobierno se llevaría un buen pellizco.
HOLD PACO HOLD


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¿140 nuevo suelo?



Parece , gran batalla por 150


HOLD


----------



## amigos895 (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Que buena pinta tiene esto, para mi esta clara la tendencia alcista, y eso en un momento de sangría en la bolsa.
> ¿100 mil pavos comentan en Reddit? Si llega a eso camino por las paredes
> La putada seria que el gobierno se llevaría un buen pellizco.
> HOLD PACO HOLD




100k son números de novato ya van por 500k  


HOLD


----------



## -Galaiko (5 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> 100.00 son números de novato ya van por 500k
> 
> 
> HOLD








I LOVE THE STOCK


----------



## chocolate (5 Mar 2021)

Acaban de darle al pause a la cotización en *143,42$*


----------



## Hamtel (5 Mar 2021)

Hombre. Yo creo que 100k es una barbaridad. Yo creo que de 1000 a 3000 si que podría ser factible


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hombre. Yo creo que 100k es una barbaridad. Yo creo que de 1000 a 3000 si que podría ser factible



De 1000 a 3000, la primera para matar la ansiedad y cubrir costes 

El resto, deshaciendo camino a la luna  y algunas para el recuerdo, porque la verdad es que me gusta la acción 

Soñar y holdear es gratis.


HOLD


----------



## Irene Adler (5 Mar 2021)

Llego del parque con los churumbeles, entro y me encuentro esto más verde que los cojones de Hulk....!

Que habéis tocado? 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## electrón (5 Mar 2021)

Me gusta la acción, pero 100K puede que gusten un poco más.  y una de las manos de diamantes le daría al botón de sell con toda seguridad


----------



## Hamtel (5 Mar 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Me gusta la acción, pero 100K puede que gusten un poco más.  y una de las manos de diamantes le daría al botón de sell con toda seguridad



Muchos darán al sell mucho antes. Es imposible aguantar tanto


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Otro día rojisimo en general, decente para GME. Estaría muy muy rojo de no ser por AMC&GME. Aun así estoy en rojo a día de hoy, vaya huida del inversor.



Malditos paper hands, no han aprendido nada y por su culpa estoy en rojo.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## Maxos (5 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> De 1000 a 3000, la primera para matar la ansiedad y cubrir costes
> 
> El resto, deshaciendo camino a la luna  y algunas para el recuerdo, porque la verdad es que me gusta la acción
> 
> ...



¿Como que la primera?
Aquí todo o nada.


----------



## Snowball (5 Mar 2021)

Lambo o patinete


----------



## mariano2004 (5 Mar 2021)

Patinete


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> ¿Como que la primera?
> Aquí todo o nada.



Sinceramente no espero nada, pero si llega todo, prefiero ir poco a poco para no entorpecer el viaje, e incluso una vez alunizado quedarme instalado con alguna  



HOLD


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Llego del parque con los churumbeles, entro y me encuentro esto más verde que los cojones de Hulk....!
> 
> Que habéis tocado?
> 
> ...



Los putos _Retards _que queriendo darle a Vender le damos a Comprar y esto no para de subir _cohóneh_


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Lambo o patinete



Perdona mi ignorancia, pero que es un lambo?


HOLD


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia, pero que es un lambo?
> 
> 
> HOLD



Como un patinete pero con mambo


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Como un patinete pero con mambo



   

No, en serio


----------



## Maxos (5 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> No, en serio



Es un fabricante de tractores que también fabrica patinetes premium a cuatro ruedas.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Mar 2021)

Si cada día aumentamos a este ritmo me doy por satisfecho. De 400 a 500 dólares de ganancia por día


----------



## Hamtel (5 Mar 2021)

Robin Hood va a salir a bolsa. En el Nasdaq estará. Veremos como les va


----------



## Hamtel (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## -Galaiko (5 Mar 2021)

Me parto con este.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (5 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> No, en serio



Lamborghini


----------



## Gurney (5 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia, pero que es un lambo?
> 
> 
> HOLD





Algo que fabrica el abuelo de Elettra


----------



## jorlau (5 Mar 2021)

Gracias ya me ha quedado claro que es un lambo  

Bueno hoy aparentemente ha sido un día tranquilo para terminar una buena semana.
Están controlando, no tienen prisa, yo tampoco.

Me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (5 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Algo que fabrica el abuelo de Elettra
> 
> J-O-D-O--H-O-L-D!!!



J-O-D-H-L-D


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Robin Hood va a salir a bolsa. En el Nasdaq estará. Veremos como les va



¿Les ponemos unos cortos?


----------



## antoniussss (6 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Les ponemos unos cortos?




Es una trampa, es lo que quieren, recuperar lo perdido en GameStop haciendonos un short squeeze, no caigais xD


----------



## antoniussss (6 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Que lio, esta ryan cohen que tiene un 10% de GameStop y por otro lado Steve Cohen que es dueño de point72, los fondos cortistas.


----------



## chocolate (6 Mar 2021)

Reddit prepara su salida a bolsa tras el 'boom' de su subforo WallStreetBets


----------



## Playero (6 Mar 2021)

Reddit prepara su salida a bolsa tras el 'boom' de su subforo WallStreetBets

Reddit prepara su salida a bolsa. Son suicidas, Así podrán ser controlados y shorteados por los fondos.


----------



## jorlau (6 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Reddit prepara su salida a bolsa tras el 'boom' de su subforo WallStreetBets



No des ideas, vaya a ser que veamos a Burbuja en el IBEX  


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (6 Mar 2021)

Interesante artículo aunque algo parcial de Forbes, a la que deberíamos in acostumbrandonos  


“GameStop/Gamestonk” Has Nothing To Do With The Madness Of Crowds



Ya no ocultan el tema, lo que no se si es bueno o malo 



HOLD


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Mar 2021)

Bueno, el caso es que estamos así...
GameStop
137,74 USD+5,39 (4,07 %)


----------



## Hamtel (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## chocolate (6 Mar 2021)

Acabo de pedir esto en Aliexpress:







Holdear es un trabajo muy duro y peligroso. Uno necesita la indumentaria adecuada.
Lambo, calienta que sales.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Mar 2021)

Esta es la actitud


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (6 Mar 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, el caso es que estamos así...
> GameStop
> 137,74 USD+5,39 (4,07 %)



No le dieron opción de comprar a $30 al final. Anímese en $130.


----------



## Jebediah (6 Mar 2021)

wallstreetbets – Compra wallstreetbets con envío gratis en AliExpress version


----------



## Jebediah (6 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Acabo de pedir esto en Aliexpress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la pediría si tuviera una mínima idea de que tamaño me va ha llegar XD


----------



## chocolate (6 Mar 2021)

€10.31 60% de DESCUENTO|Sudadera con capucha para hombre y mujer, con letras estampadas, ropa para parte superior Unisex, de talla grande, 5 colores|Sudaderas con capucha y sudaderas| - AliExpress


Jebediah dijo:


> Yo la pediría si tuviera una mínima idea de que tamaño me va ha llegar XD



He pedido una XL ya que uso talla M. Lo mejor es mirar la longitud de la manga que en casi todas mis camisas es de 64cm.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> No le dieron opción de comprar a $30 al final. Anímese en $130.



Que va, que va...espero por si suena la flauta y baja a 30$


----------



## chocolate (6 Mar 2021)

Holdead y se os dará!







€18.36 35% de DESCUENTO|Sudadera con capucha para hombre, con diseño de Reddit Wallstreetbets, WSB, diamante, mano, día, Trader, opción criptomoneda Bitcoin, Btc, novedad|Sudaderas con capucha y sudaderas| - AliExpress


----------



## xzess (6 Mar 2021)

No compréis cosas de WSB, que son unos cabrones. Si queréis merch de ese tipo, elegid otros motivos, sin el WSB. 
Lo mejor camisetas de gamestop, AMC, diamond hands o lo que sea. Pero WSB están siendo muy ladrones.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Mar 2021)

Joder


----------



## fran1488 (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (6 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> No compréis cosas de WSB, que son unos cabrones. Si queréis merch de ese tipo, elegid otros motivos, sin el WSB.
> Lo mejor camisetas de gamestop, AMC, diamond hands o lo que sea. Pero WSB están siendo muy ladrones.



Sí. Mejor comprar cosas de Gamestop


----------



## Insurrección (6 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> No compréis cosas de WSB, que son unos cabrones. Si queréis merch de ese tipo, elegid otros motivos, sin el WSB.
> Lo mejor camisetas de gamestop, AMC, diamond hands o lo que sea. Pero WSB están siendo muy ladrones.



Te podrías explicar ??? ThanX !!!


----------



## Hamtel (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## xzess (6 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Te podrías explicar ??? ThanX !!!



Son muchas cosas, desde que empezó. Desde el problema de la película de los moderadores, los baneos, banearon a un moderador de siempre, están manipulando y ahora aprovechando la marca, envían a reddit a bolsa, supongo que para mercadear algo más con información y con la manipulación de usuarios. Reddit tiene tropecientos años, ¿que raro que salga a bolsa ahora no? 
Simplemente no me caen bien, ni la mayoría de gente de WSB, hay alguna cosa buena, pero es mínimo, no me gustan el despotismo.


----------



## Daviot (7 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> wallstreetbets – Compra wallstreetbets con envío gratis en AliExpress version





chocolate dijo:


> Acabo de pedir esto en Aliexpress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No olvidéis pillar unas onzas para la posteridad. Aparte de tener algo histórico nunca se sabe cuanto puede revalorizarse. Manos de diamante incluidas.

Vienen en 3 acabados distintos:

- BU con tirada desconocida o ilimitada.
- Proof-like. Tirada 10.000 monedas.
- Antiqued. Tirada sólo 1.000.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 Mar 2021)

Yo me lo estoy pasando pipa. El viernes compre en la subida a 149 y recompre en 137. Estoy con pérdidas del 5%, pero te lo pasas de puta madre con sus memes y ocurrencias... Frente a las tonterías del ibex y foros como rankia o investing.

Los grandes fondos tenían la forma de comprar letras al 0% y usarlos como colateral por bonos de Egipto al 5%, sabiendo que en caso de ostion ahí estaba el fmi para rescatar a Egipto y lo vendían en el secundario en 5 minutos... Para nosotros eso era terreno cerrado.

Ahora con esto nos podemos llevar un cacho del endeudamiento usano, antes de que pete el dólar...

Ahora el senado ha dado un paquete de estímulos incluso a gente que gana 79k dólares, antes para pringaos cómo nosotros era imposible acceder a eso, ahora no. 

Con un poco de suerte puedes ganar 700 euros en 10 minutos, ahora pierdo 2800 dólares, pero bueno te lo pasas pipa y dejas el puto ibex, que te hace dar arcadas.


----------



## jorlau (7 Mar 2021)

En bolsa hay una maxima:

"Los retards pueden permanecer más tiempo irracionales que los HF permanecer solventes".

De hecho losretard somos irracionalesde serie 


Me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Mar 2021)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Mar 2021)

Hummmm

Para echarle un ojete


----------



## OYeah (7 Mar 2021)

Todavía por aqui????

Nenes, están rebañando la cazuela, no os metáis. Deben haber visto que hay mucho Memero (el que se mueve por memes) en el mundo dispuesto a meter dinero en ese subreddit (lo meteis ahí realmente, no en GME) y os van a sacar los higadillos, la van a mantener viva hasta que quede la cáscara.

¿Que os echáis unas risas? Pues vale, si tanto os pone la película adelante, seguid. Habia quien no se perdía una de Gila o Martinez Soria.


----------



## OYeah (7 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> No compréis cosas de WSB, que son unos cabrones. Si queréis merch de ese tipo, elegid otros motivos, sin el WSB.
> Lo mejor camisetas de gamestop, AMC, diamond hands o lo que sea. Pero WSB están siendo muy ladrones.




Jajajaajja!!!!

Vaya, no me lo esperaba...


Y que salen a Bolsa y todo, me lo puedo hasta creer, esto olía mal desde el principio.


----------



## Hamtel (7 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Todavía por aqui????
> 
> Nenes, están rebañando la cazuela, no os metáis. Deben haber visto que hay mucho Memero (el que se mueve por memes) en el mundo dispuesto a meter dinero en ese subreddit (lo meteis ahí realmente, no en GME) y os van a sacar los higadillos, la van a mantener viva hasta que quede la cáscara.
> 
> ¿Que os echáis unas risas? Pues vale, si tanto os pone la película adelante, seguid. Habia quien no se perdía una de Gila o Martinez Soria.



Tranqui que te invitaremos a una cena en diverxo para que veas a la Pedroche


----------



## OYeah (7 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Tranqui que te invitaremos a una cena en diverxo para que veas a la Pedroche




¿?

¿Y a qué viene esos dos?

Estáis muy mal, dejad los Doritos, salid a que os dé el aire.


----------



## anonimocobarde (7 Mar 2021)




----------



## xzess (7 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Jajajaajja!!!!
> 
> Vaya, no me lo esperaba...
> 
> ...



Vete a saber, a mí me da la sensación de que han probado a manipular el foro,no solo GME sino otras acciones, y les ha salido bien, y han planificado la entrada en bolsa, la venta de la peli, y demás manipulaciones para sacar tajada de picos en la acciones.
También es posible que desde el principio fuera planificado, que por algo reddit compareció en la vista sobre la manipulación.


----------



## jorlau (7 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hummmm
> 
> Para echarle un ojete



Esto es muy interesante, pero no lo entiendo muy bien.

El DTCC es un organismo que es como un seguro o algo asi de los grandes agentes del mercado, y han cambiado unas normas sobre las llamadas de margen.

En lenguaje retard, se están poniendo la venda antes de la herida, porque ven lo que viene y no les hace gracia.

Para nosotros no se si es bueno o malo, pero el caso es que están acojonados con lo que viene.


HOLD


----------



## OYeah (7 Mar 2021)

Hacedme caso, el único ahi que parece decente es el Burry, con él empezó todo sin pretenderlo, seguir lo que él os diga y no escuchéis a nadie más, ese rio está podrido.

El Burry, he estado leyendo de él, es un autista muy outsider de la moral de Wall Street, triunfa precisamente porque debe ser el único que se lo toma en serio y estudia las acciones como si le fuera la vida en ello, como un Rain Man. Se leyó miles de hipotecas subprime en 2006, en realidad él fue el que levantó todo, por retarded (auténtico). Es noblote.

No sé si sigue en GME, sí sé que está ahora metido en la compra de tierras con agua fresca de calidad dentro. Como es lógico.

Otro que parece leal es Warren Buffet, el viejo, va a la suya y no se corta en las burradas que suelta contra el sistema asi en general. Una frase muy buena que tiene es que hay que invertir en las empresas que sean tan buenas que estén a prueba de idiotas, porque tarde o temprano van a ser dirigidas por uno. Y tiene toda la razón, me acuerdo del Ballmer enfarlopado llevando Microsoft...


----------



## NewTroll (7 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>


----------



## OYeah (7 Mar 2021)

Pues si. Voy a ver que dice. De todas maneras el que estuviera ahi metido es buena señal.

Si, entró a 10 y salió a 20. Se perdió toda la movida.


----------



## xzess (8 Mar 2021)

La cuestión es que se han visto deficiencias en el sistema y aunque seguramente era ya conocido, ahora han decidido usarse directamente para absorver dinero de otros inversores, sin tapujos. Se están viendo muchas acciones levantarse muy por encima d su valor, y esto es para puntear a los de los cortos y las opciones. 
Antes estos listos tiraban la acción para hechar a aquellos que no s agarraban bien al árbol, y meter miedo a otros. Ahora la gente simplemente no sólo no tienen tanto miedo sino que contratacan. 
Es básicamente lo que ocurre, por eso seguramente tarde o temprano regularán los cortos, y opciones, como mínimo deberían de ser posiciones públicas, y sin sobrepasar el límite de acciones en circulación. Es que en el mercado que mueve el mundo, funcionar tal como está es un cachondeo.


----------



## Buscape (8 Mar 2021)

Estar metido en GME con lo que llevo es la mejor suscripción de entretenimiento que he pagado jamás.

Y además, aprendes unas cuantas cosas de paso, entre ellas a relativizar y como no, a holdear.

This is the way


----------



## Insurrección (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Todavía por aqui????
> 
> Nenes, están rebañando la cazuela, no os metáis. Deben haber visto que hay mucho Memero (el que se mueve por memes) en el mundo dispuesto a meter dinero en ese subreddit (lo meteis ahí realmente, no en GME) y os van a sacar los higadillos, la van a mantener viva hasta que quede la cáscara.
> 
> ¿Que os echáis unas risas? Pues vale, si tanto os pone la película adelante, seguid. Habia quien no se perdía una de Gila o Martinez Soria.



Si lo tienes tan claro, no sé por qué no te pillas unos cortos ricos ricos.

Todos los apes&retardeds te lo agradecerán y tú, gran oráculo, ganarás una pasta.

De nada...


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

Pre market movidito y bien tempranito

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Pre market movidito y bien tempranito
> 
> HOLD



Justo venía a poner eso 

*144,55 +6,81 (4,94 %)*
Antes de la apertura: 4:55AM EST

Cachis! Tengo orden de compra de las últimas 3 (siempre digo que son las últimas) a 131$. Estas acciones son como las Pringles: Cuando haces HOLD ya no hay SHORT.


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> La cuestión es que se han visto deficiencias en el sistema y aunque seguramente era ya conocido, ahora han decidido usarse directamente para absorver dinero de otros inversores, sin tapujos. Se están viendo muchas acciones levantarse muy por encima d su valor, y esto es para puntear a los de los cortos y las opciones.
> Antes estos listos tiraban la acción para hechar a aquellos que no s agarraban bien al árbol, y meter miedo a otros. Ahora la gente simplemente no sólo no tienen tanto miedo sino que contratacan.
> Es básicamente lo que ocurre, por eso seguramente tarde o temprano regularán los cortos, y opciones, como mínimo deberían de ser posiciones públicas, y sin sobrepasar el límite de acciones en circulación. Es que en el mercado que mueve el mundo, funcionar tal como está es un cachondeo.




Si, el Burry mandó un tweet diciendo que bien por los retards, muy bien hecho, pero que esto es insostenible, los casinos de clubs de carretera son más serios.


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

GME STARTER PACK!
Welcome!

This is a post containing some definitions and useful links for you (especially those new to the GME saga). I hope you find this useful. Please note this is a work in constant progress so please add stuff / write corrections in the comments which I will edit it in!
Here are some definitions of Key Lingo used (in alphabetical order):

Ape ( ) / (Re)tard: A person who owns GME shares

Alpha Centuari / Andromeda: Exaggerated expression of 'moon'

Bananas ( ): another term for GME stock in reference to the 'Ape' persona

Bots: autonomous programme (not real human) meant to infiltrate shareholders and distract them with other stocks or get them to sell

DD: Due Diligence or research piece

Diamond Hands (or , ): Shareholders that hold on to their shares through ups and downs without selling a single one

DFV: DeepFuckingValue, or Roaring Kitty, or Keith Gill, the OG who invested in GME stock focusing on its value and bringing attention to its shorting problem

DTCC (or its subsidiary NSCC): the clearance corporation (biggest player worth $63Trillion)

FUD: Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt - negative sentiment that is meant to discourage shareholders from buying / holding

FOMO: A fear of missing out trade occurs when you notice a sharp rally or slump in a stock, and the desire to join in on the price movement

GUH: a meme expression referring to a really big mistake in investment, this is derived from a famous incident explained here.

Hedgies: a term for Hedge Funds, mainly the 'bad guys' who have over-shorted GME (Melvin and Citadel are the main ones)

Moon / To The Moon / Mooning ( , ): reaching massive gains (highs), usually used to indicate the final destination of the investment

Paper Hands ( , ): People who choose to sell their shares too early for personal benefit

Rocket ( ): indication of the imminent massive increase in stock price (i.e. take off to the moon)

SEC: U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, the gov arm that is meant to monitor and govern the financial market in the US to protect investors and stop manipulation (so difficult to type this one without laughing)

Shill: somebody who has been paid off by the hedgies to infiltrate the shareholders and distract them and/or get them to sell

Shorts: usually refers to the institutions that decided to go short on GME

Smooth Brain: another expression for GME shareholder (re-tard), used also to express lower level of thinking and understanding ability

Stonks: internet slang for stocks, can sometimes be used as an ironic term to describe poor financial decision

Tendies: big gains / returns on investment

Wrinkley brain ( ): used to express a higher level of thinking or understanding ability

Whale ( ): person or institute with very deep pockets, usually beneficial to shareholders

YOLO (or YOLO trade): is where you go all in hoping to make a substantial return

Gamma Squeeze: a trading terminology that refers to massive call buying leading to higher stock prices, which leads to more call buying, a higher stock price and so on.

Short Interest (or SI): Short interest is the number of shares that have been sold short but have not yet been covered or closed out. Short interest, which can be expressed as a number or percentage, is an indicator of market sentiment.




Traduccion google:



¡PAQUETE DE INICIO GME! 
¡Bienvenida! Esta es una publicación que contiene algunas definiciones y enlaces útiles para usted (especialmente aquellos que son nuevos en la saga GME). Espero que encuentres esto útil. Tenga en cuenta que este es un trabajo en constante progreso, así que agregue cosas / escriba correcciones en los comentarios en los que lo editaré. A continuación se muestran algunas definiciones de la jerga clave utilizada (en orden alfabético): 

Ape () / (Re) tard: Una persona que posee acciones de GME 

Alpha Centuari / Andromeda: Exagerada expresión de 'luna' 

Plátanos (): otro término para las acciones de GME en referencia a la persona 'Ape' 

Bots: programa autónomo (no humano real) destinado a infiltrar a los accionistas y distraerlos con otras acciones o hacer que vendan 

DD: Due Diligence o pieza de investigación 

Diamond Hands (o , ): Accionistas que se aferran a sus acciones a través de altibajos sin vender una sola. 

DFV: DeepFuckingValue, o Roaring Kitty, o Keith Gill, el OG que invirtió en acciones de GME centrándose en su valor y llamando la atención sobre su problema de cortocircuito. 

DTCC (o su subsidiaria NSCC): la corporación de liquidación (el jugador más grande con un valor de $ 63 billones)

FUD: Miedo, Incertidumbre y Duda: sentimiento negativo destinado a desalentar a los accionistas de comprar / mantener 

FOMO: El miedo a perderse una operación se produce cuando nota un fuerte repunte o caída en una acción, y el deseo de unirse al movimiento de precios. 

GUH: una expresión de meme que se refiere a un error realmente grande en la inversión, esto se deriva de un incidente famoso que se explica aquí. 

Hedgies: un término para los fondos de cobertura, principalmente los 'tipos malos' que han sobrecortado en GME (Melvin y Citadel son los principales) 

Moon / To The Moon / Mooning (, ): alcanzando ganancias masivas (máximos), generalmente utilizado para indicar el destino final de la inversión 

Paper Hands (, ): personas que eligen vender sus acciones demasiado pronto para su beneficio personal 

Cohete (): indicación del inminente aumento masivo en el precio de las acciones (es decir, despegue a la luna) 

SEC: U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, el brazo gubernamental que está destinado a monitorear y gobernar el mercado financiero en los EE. UU. Para proteger a los inversores y detener la manipulación (tan difícil escribir esto sin reírse) 

Shill: alguien que ha sido pagado por los hedgies para infiltrarse en los accionistas y distraerlos y / o hacer que vendan. 

Cortos: generalmente se refiere a las instituciones que decidieron quedarse cortos en GME 

Smooth Brain: otra expresión para accionista de GME (retrasado), utilizada también para expresar un nivel más bajo de capacidad de pensamiento y comprensión 

Stonks: jerga de Internet para acciones, a veces puede usarse como un término irónico para describir una mala decisión financiera. 

Tendies: grandes ganancias / retornos de la inversión

Cerebro Wrinkley (): se usa para expresar un nivel más alto de capacidad de pensamiento o comprensión 

Ballena (): persona o institución con bolsillos muy profundos, generalmente beneficiosa para los accionistas 

YOLO (o comercio de YOLO): es donde usted va con la esperanza de obtener un retorno sustancial

Gamma Squeeze: una terminología comercial que se refiere a la compra masiva de llamadas que conduce a precios de las acciones más altos, lo que conduce a más compras de llamadas, un precio de las acciones más alto, etc.

Interés corto (o SI): El interés corto es la cantidad de acciones que se han vendido al descubierto pero que aún no se han cubierto o cerrado. El interés corto, que puede expresarse como un número o porcentaje, es un indicador del sentimiento del mercado.




HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (8 Mar 2021)

Si, esta interesante.


jorlau dijo:


> Pre market movidito y bien tempranito
> 
> 
> HOLD


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Si, esta interesante.



*156,00 +18,26 (13,26 %)
Antes de la apertura*: 7:02AM EST


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *156,00 +18,26 (13,26 %)
> Antes de la apertura*: 7:02AM EST



Parece que se anima, alguien tiene prisa  

HOLD


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Si lo tienes tan claro, no sé por qué no te pillas unos cortos ricos ricos.
> 
> Todos los apes&retardeds te lo agradecerán y tú, gran oráculo, ganarás una pasta.
> 
> De nada...




¿¿¿¿De verdad piensas que esa acción vale 150$????

¿Como podeís defender toda esa mierda?

Esto va acabar siendo regulado con camisa de fuerza, porque se han perdido los papeles completamente. Y claro, va a haber quien haga caja removiendo el rio. Ahi se está pescando con automáticas, evidentemente podría entrar en corto en esa locura porque es lo que deberia ser, pero estamos ya en tiempos de postverdades y monos con AK47.

Pero si, evidentemente volverá a los 40$ que es más o menos lo que vale. Me juego unos mBitcoins contigo si quieres a que será asi.


----------



## Insurrección (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿De verdad piensas que esa acción vale 150$????
> 
> ¿Como podeís defender toda esa mierda?
> 
> ...



No creo que valga ni 3$, siendo generoso.

Más de 400 páginas y aún no te has enterao de qué va todo esto ???

Eres un retard pro élite !!!



*HODL !!!*


----------



## Piturco (8 Mar 2021)

Suba o baje... HOLD!


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> No creo que valga ni 3$, siendo generoso.
> 
> Más de 400 páginas y aún no te has enterao de qué va todo esto ???
> 
> ...




Pensaba que con el squeeze ya valia, pero no, se ve que hay algunos que todavia quieren rascar más del tema, memes a toda máquina, que no pare, mientras haya algún mono al que desplumar no pararán.

Están quemando todo Wall Street con el tema, como vuelva a ser portada de informativos entra la Ocasio Cortez a cortar cojones.


----------



## anonimocobarde (8 Mar 2021)

Esto empieza a ser costumbre... ¿150 el nuevo suelo?


----------



## anonimocobarde (8 Mar 2021)

Pregunta, a ver si alguien me sabe responder. He visto algún argumento pero no me convencen mucho.

¿Por qué no hay que vender y recomprar el dip? Entiendo que siempre será mejor meter más dinero sin más, pero si ahora mismo vendo ganando dinero:

Si sigue subiendo, da igual, los cortos están jodidos
Si baja a 50 por ejemplo, que ya ha estado, compro y bloqueo EL TRIPLE de acciones
No veo como esto puede ser bueno para los cortos siempre y cuando no se venda en pérdidas (y cada vez tengamos más acciones y hagamos el trade más caro).


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> No creo que valga ni 3$, siendo generoso.
> 
> Más de 400 páginas y aún no te has enterao de qué va todo esto ???
> 
> ...



Esto es algo que va a hacer historia  

Antes puede que valiera 3, después de esto mínimo 100 tirando por lo bajo, vienen grandes y buenos cambios para la empresa.


Me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Mar 2021)

Decís que vale menos de $40 y es poco probable que baje de $100 pasado todo el asunto de los retards,el squeeze y demás.

GameStop está en una posición privilegiada para hacer caja a niveles de locura. Eso haría, que al margen de cualquier otra acción de negocio, mantenga ese valor. Y si se pone las pilas, GameStop puede conseguir liquidez para los próximos 10 aloud en un solo movimiento.

Las mayor beneficiada de todo esto no son los retards, ni los hf, sino la misma empresa.

El premarquet, bien, no?


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pregunta, a ver si alguien me sabe responder. He visto algún argumento pero no me convencen mucho.
> 
> ¿Por qué no hay que vender y recomprar el dip? Entiendo que siempre será mejor meter más dinero sin más, pero si ahora mismo vendo ganando dinero:
> 
> ...



Si, tu ganas dinero y ellos obtienen lo que NECESITAN a un precio muy bajo.

Ellos NECESITAN todas nuestras acciones y más, luego TU pones el precio.


HOLD


----------



## Snowball (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## Piturco (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Pensaba que con el squeeze ya valia, pero no, se ve que hay algunos que todavia quieren rascar más del tema, memes a toda máquina, que no pare, mientras haya algún mono al que desplumar no pararán.
> 
> Están quemando todo Wall Street con el tema, como vuelva a ser portada de informativos entra la Ocasio Cortez a cortar cojones.




Pues ya nos explicarás como se "despluma" a un mono. Con lo retard que pareces resulta incomprensible que no tengas acciones del stock que más nos gusta. Ah ya ya puestos, ahorranos tus monsergas


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

Si, en este caso el precio es muy mentiroso y no importa.

Hasta la luna y más allá  


HOLD


----------



## Irene Adler (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Pensaba que con el squeeze ya valia, pero no, se ve que hay algunos que todavia quieren rascar más del tema, memes a toda máquina, que no pare, mientras haya algún mono al que desplumar no pararán.
> 
> Están quemando todo Wall Street con el tema, como vuelva a ser portada de informativos entra la Ocasio Cortez a cortar cojones.



Oh! Un evangelizador.... 

resulta hasta tierno ver la candidez con la que piensa que estamos aquí para ganar dinero con sesudos análisis y demás...

Angelito


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball (8 Mar 2021)

GameStop Taps Chewy.com’s Cohen to Lead E-Commerce Shift


----------



## Snowball (8 Mar 2021)

Resumen de la película

Thread by @TheHoustonWade on Thread Reader App


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Pues ya nos explicarás como se "despluma" a un mono. Con lo retard que pareces resulta incomprensible que no tengas acciones del stock que más nos gusta. Ah ya ya puestos, ahorranos tus monsergas





Irene Adler dijo:


> Oh! Un evangelizador....
> 
> resulta hasta tierno ver la candidez con la que piensa que estamos aquí para ganar dinero con sesudos análisis y demás...
> 
> ...



Vosotros sois los que no estáis entendiendo nada.

De hecho, os estáis comportando como los brokers de 2007, a los que todo les sudaba la polla. Por mucho que se les quisiera advertir de que todo esto es una locura, ellos hacian caja y les daba igual. Vosotros os divertis con los memes, perdéis dinero, y os da igual. Pero la locura de todo esto sigue ahi presente.






Lo que va a pasar es que os van a meter en unas camisas de fuerza que vais a flipar. La regulación va a ser espantosa para las redes sociales.


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2021)

Hostia que liada en el pre market. Vamos a ver el volumen en la apertura.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿De verdad piensas que esa acción vale 150$????
> 
> ¿Como podeís defender toda esa mierda?
> 
> ...





Por favor, abre cortos, por favor te lo pido, forrate, con mucho apalancamiento, a lo loco................ Y luego nosotros somos los retardeds xDDDDDD


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*154,89*+17,15 (+12,45 %)
A partir del 8 de marzo 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Maxos (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Vosotros sois los que no estáis entendiendo nada.
> 
> De hecho, os estáis comportando como los brokers de 2007, a los que todo les sudaba la polla. Por mucho que se les quisiera advertir de que todo esto es una locura, ellos hacian caja y les daba igual. Vosotros os divertis con los memes, perdéis dinero, y os da igual. Pero la locura de todo esto sigue ahi presente.
> 
> ...



Claro que no entendemos nada, somos retardeds.
Tu eres una oveja que tiene miedo de que otras ovejas se salgan del corral, no sea que el pastor se enfade.


----------



## mariano2004 (8 Mar 2021)

Yo estoy hasta los huevos de estar en el corral


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Vosotros mismos.

Le disteís una buena hostia a los perros de Wall Street haciendo de las suyas, pero ahora mismo es una merienda de negros. Y controladísima.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Mar 2021)

Mientras "regulan las redes sociales". Aqui tiene las únicas proposiciones de cambio de normativa que están sobre la mesa.

https://www.dtcc.com/-/media/Files/Downloads/legal/rule-filings/2021/NSCC/SR-NSCC-2021-801.pdf

Léalo y una vez hecho, piense si ese cambio es a favor o en contra.


----------



## Pailarocas (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Vosotros mismos.
> 
> Le disteís una buena hostia a los perros de Wall Street haciendo de las suyas, pero ahora mismo es una merienda de negros. Y controladísima.




Que parte de que tienes razón no entiendes? Somos retrasados, así que nos da igual, te la damos y punto. ¿Qué mas quieres?.
Nos gusta la acción y la vamos a mantener por los siglos.


----------



## Piturco (8 Mar 2021)

Eso es lo que nos quieren hacer creer, que el tema está zanjado. Mientras mantengamos el hold, tienen muy jodido deshacerse de sus posiciones cortas


----------



## xzess (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Vosotros sois los que no estáis entendiendo nada.
> 
> De hecho, os estáis comportando como los brokers de 2007, a los que todo les sudaba la polla. Por mucho que se les quisiera advertir de que todo esto es una locura, ellos hacian caja y les daba igual. Vosotros os divertis con los memes, perdéis dinero, y os da igual. Pero la locura de todo esto sigue ahi presente.
> 
> ...



Lo que van a regular son los Hfs, sus cortos y sus opciones. Estás muy equivocado si te guias por fundamentales unicamente, lo mismo seguramente odiarías tesla cuando subia, subia y subia, por razones parecidas GME se ha revalorizado, GME ya ha adquirido valor de marca con todo esto, yo estimo que vale en torno a 100$, y subirá más por el interés que genera, aunque su valor real se quedaría posiblemente por ahí.
De hecho las regulaciones vana proteger al inversor casero, casi seguro, todos los congresistas en la vista sobre GME, han ido claramente a por regulaciones sobre los HFs y defendiendo, la mayoría de manera muy paternalista al inversor retail.


----------



## anonimocobarde (8 Mar 2021)

Precisamente. Si vendo una acción y compro 3, tienen dos acciones menos para jugar.

Tampoco es que mis 3 acciones vayan a marcar la diferencia.


----------



## Snowball (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Vosotros mismos.
> 
> Le disteís una buena hostia a los perros de Wall Street haciendo de las suyas, pero ahora mismo es una merienda de negros. Y controladísima.



Yo como simio solo se que compré en 60 y ahora está en 150.


----------



## mariano2004 (8 Mar 2021)

Esta siendo de momento un día bonito. Demasiado verde en el prado.
Ni un capón ha caido?


----------



## mariano2004 (8 Mar 2021)

Que es vender???


----------



## Maxos (8 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Que es vender???



Es el robot de futurama.
No desviemos el hilo, aquí se habla de GME


----------



## Maxos (8 Mar 2021)

160.75+23.01 (+16.71%)


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

*167,00*+29,26 (+21,24 %)
A partir del 10:45AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Mar 2021)

Es sencillo. Hay mas gente que quiere comprar la acción que venderla. ¿Porque? Por esa misma razón, aunque parezca contradictorio

Supongamos que no hay realmente unos cortos detras con necesidad acuciante de comprar ni una cantidad ridicula de opciones creadas que hay que cubrir.

Imaginemos que solo el retail, como buenos tonticos que somos, pensamos erroneamente que si hay cortos; o que queremos vengarnos de wallstreet; o que somos retards de verdad;o que la abuela fuma... pero no vendemos. Al final el retail, da lo mismo, unos querran comprar por unas razones, otros por otras... y lo mismo para vender. Somos simples espectadores. Pero unos espectadores que extrañamente siguen una similar estrategia (aunque en algun momento haya desbandada, yo al menos cuento con ella). Parece una tonteria pero en un mercado donde hay un sector de los participantes que no quiere vender, tienen ventajas.

Pero ¿Y lo que no es el retail?. Pues lo que no es el retail, es gente que hace numero y gestiona según la información que tiene. Y cuando ven que es una acción en el que el retail esta loco por manter, que no hay movimiento, pueden entrar ellos a crear tendencias alcistas y bajistas... sin rival aparentemente. Y en el movimiento, ganan. . Es dinero gratis para cualquier fondo que tenga/compre acciones y tire el precio hacia arriba.

Entonces al menos ya hay dos participantes del mercado a favor. ¿Ya esta?. No. Pensemos en los principales accionistas, incluida la propia empresa. Solo por la subida de la acción y la revalorizacion como tal, ya han ganado un montón y están contentos. Se esta dando informacion con cuentagotas, ¿Porque?. Porque para ellos esta situación de subida prolongada es mucho mejor que un subidon y bajada. Y eso que aun tienen en su manga el arma definitiva, hacer split de acciones (Esta arma seria si hubiera cortos o montontes de opciones por cubrir, asi que si no quieres no la tengas en cuenta). De hecho cuanto mas tarde en llegar un petardazo hacia arriba, mas factible es que se realice. Y aunque no sea lo que todos nosotros queremos, tambien nos beneficia.

¿Algo mas? GME ya es el segundo stock con mas valor de mercado de su indice, el Russell 2000. Y si llega en no demasiado a alcanzar el Russell 1000. El numero de fondos que puedan contener el rango alto de las Small Caps, podria darle sin duda otro empujon hacia arriba.

Bueno, pues ya estaria, ¿No? Pues.... no. En unas semanas viene un estimulo de de$1.9Trillones (USAnos). Imagina un % ridiculo de eso, donde puede ir.

Y todo esto unicamente contando que hay 0% cortos y no hay cientos de miles de opciones por cubrir. ¿Y si hubiera un monton de cortos y un monton de opciones creadas por el Chicago Board Options Exchange?. Eso, sin tocar mucho haria que la accion fuera lentamente hacia arriba... veriamos poco volumen, poca venta y el precio subiendo poco a poco. ¿Y cual seria la unica solucion para esto? O sube rapido, o sube lento. No hay mas. Cualquier listo de un foro que sepa como solucionarlo, puede ganarse unos cuantos millones si se lo dice a los que lo necesitaran.

Y por mi parte, y se que de la de muchos otros. Si vuelve a valer 1 cifra, no sera nada, el riesgo de que pueda valer 4,5,6 cifras es ridiculo para la mayoria. Y lo bien que lo pasamos.

PD: Pase tanto rato escribiendo esto que ya subio $10, y yo sin palomitas.


----------



## Playero (8 Mar 2021)

Esto de Gamestop va a ser profecía autocumplida de manual.


----------



## Maxos (8 Mar 2021)

170.00+32.26 (+23.42%)
As of 11:03AM EST. Market open.


----------



## Desencantado (8 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Robin Hood va a salir a bolsa. En el Nasdaq estará. Veremos como les va



Habría que comprarlas de una en una. Una al día, para que vieran lo que es manipular el mercado, hideputas todos empezando por Vlad el Empalado.


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

*173,01*+35,27 (+25,61 %)
A partir del 11:04AM EST. Mercado abierto.

Simio quería comprar hoy


----------



## Maxos (8 Mar 2021)

¿Llegaremos hoy a 200?


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> ¿Llegaremos hoy a 200?



OhYeah!!! 

*180,50*+42,76 (+31,04 %)
A partir del 11:10AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Buscape (8 Mar 2021)

180 y subiendo ojo


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

*192,20*+54,46 (+39,54 %)
A partir del 11:13AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Mar 2021)

Recordatorio:

Simio no mata Simio. Simio no vende a MERCADO. Simio Paper Hands vende con "Venta Límitada", nunca jamas A MERCADO


----------



## Buscape (8 Mar 2021)

190

Llego tarde a las actualizaciones, jajajaja.

Orgulloso del retraso

Pd. Se está peleando con los 190, igual el tope de hoy está ahí...ya veremos.


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

HOLD HOLD HOLD

HOLD HOLD HOLD

HOLD


----------



## Neo_86 (8 Mar 2021)

OS QUIERO A TODOS PUTOS RETARDS, GRACIAS POR VUESTRO RETRASO


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Mar 2021)

Los 190 y 200 serán jodidos.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 Mar 2021)

Simplemente os lo dije. Va a haber otro picotazo.


----------



## Maxos (8 Mar 2021)

Arreón hacia abajo.
No vendáis jodidos retardeds.


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Es sencillo. Hay mas gente que quiere comprar la acción que venderla. ¿Porque? Por esa misma razón, aunque parezca contradictorio
> 
> Supongamos que no hay realmente unos cortos detras con necesidad acuciante de comprar ni una cantidad ridicula de opciones creadas que hay que cubrir.
> 
> ...







HOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD!!!!!


----------



## Desencantado (8 Mar 2021)

Yo por debajo de 3000$ ni mirar el botón de vender.


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

Quien quiera entrar que aproveche los descuentos, solo estamos calentando motores  


HOOOOOOOOOOOLD


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Cuando toda la bolsa está en rojo, GME en verde. Y cuando todo está en verde GME en modo cohete. Hasta los paperhands JODELean esta mierda. To the mooooon!


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Mare meua quin putiferi...


----------



## Red Star (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## Snowball (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## Piturco (8 Mar 2021)

Holdear esta acción es más reconfortante que darse un atracón de plátanos! Hold!!!


----------



## Snowball (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## Red Star (8 Mar 2021)

https://www.dtcc.com/-/media/Files/pdf/2021/3/5/a8974.pdf


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Mar 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> https://www.dtcc.com/-/media/Files/pdf/2021/3/5/a8974.pdf



Recomiendo los comentarios y no lo que dice el OP


----------



## Gurney (8 Mar 2021)

Todo esto en principio no es por el estímulo de Biden que viene, sino por esto otro:

GameStop stock surges after tapping Chewy co-founder Ryan Cohen to chair new strategy committee


----------



## bsnas (8 Mar 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Yo por debajo de 3000$ ni mirar el botón de vender.



Yo tengo un pequeño paquete puesto a 5000$ por si acaso, no quiero que el to the moon me pille desprevenido ese dia si es que llega... al menos recuperar lo invertido y comprarle un coche nuevo al novio de mi mujer para que la lleve de paseo, aunque se tendra que joder porque no llega para el Lambo.


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

Acabo de pillar otra, menos de 100000 es una ganga 



HOOOOOOOOOOOLD


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Me gustaria saber quien ha pillado esas tres subidas. Alguien debe haberlo hecho.

Me refiero a pillarlas y vender, las tres veces. El rendimiento puede haber sido de 5 cifras.


----------



## Buscape (8 Mar 2021)

190 de nuevo con un par.

Habrá alpargatazo pabajo de nuevo, o tocaremos los 200?

Se está quedando un soporte en 175 la mar de majo, en cualquier caso...


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2021)

El Nasdaq en rojo y GME subiendo un 40%


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Me gustaria saber quien ha pillado esas tres subidas. Alguien debe haberlo hecho.
> 
> Me refiero a pillarlas y vender, las tres veces. El rendimiento puede haber sido de 5 cifras.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 591952



Yo no he pillado ninguna y ya llevo + 6000 y más fresco que una lechuga.


HOLD


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Está claro que quien sepa entrar y salir de estos sitios, quien no trabaje y tenga tiempo para estar aqui pegado, puede sacarse un sueldo en un dia, sin ser muy lumbreras, mientras no sea avaricioso.

Interesante pero yo siempre llego tarde, ahora mismo con esta subida también. Te descuidas y ya se acabó.

Alguien que tuviera una puta acción en Octubre, una sola, sin salir en lo más alto ni entrar en lo más bajo, vendiendo en 300 y volviendo a entrar en 50, se ha sacado 400 euros por una inversión de menos de 10.

Añades dos ceros a esas cantidades, calderilla para muchos, y son 40mil pavos sin haber estudiao.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, si alguien echa en falta tener notificaciones de precios o bailes de %,

*Webull* está guapa y es gratis. Probé primero con Yahoo Finances pero no pita la hija de puta, y además tiene menos rango de opciones que esta que os cuento.


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Está claro que quien sepa entrar y salir de estos sitios, quien no trabaje y tenga tiempo para estar aqui pegado, puede sacarse un sueldo en un dia, sin ser muy lumbreras, mientras no sea avaricioso.
> 
> Interesante pero yo siempre llego tarde, ahora mismo con esta subida también. Te descuidas y ya se acabó.
> 
> ...



No se trata de entrar y salir, se trata de HOLD.

Todavía esta muy barata, tiene que llegar a la luna  


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

*200,00*+62,26 (+45,20 %)
A partir del 12:35PM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Buscape (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Está claro que quien sepa entrar y salir de estos sitios, quien no trabaje y tenga tiempo para estar aqui pegado, puede sacarse un sueldo en un dia, sin ser muy lumbreras, mientras no sea avaricioso.
> 
> Interesante pero yo siempre llego tarde, ahora mismo con esta subida también. Te descuidas y ya se acabó.
> 
> ...



GME no es para tradear. Es para dar por perdida tu pasta, y si acaso, vender caro. Muy caro. Carísimo.

Si quieres verle la punta, HODL. Y cuando veas que toca nuevo techo y empieza a bajar, en vez de asustarte y vender como una nenaza, te echas unas risas y sigues haciendo HOLD.

Lo captas? Tienes lo que hay que tener?

Pd. 200


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por cierto, si alguien echa en falta tener notificaciones de precios o bailes de %,
> 
> *Webull* está guapa y es gratis. Probé primero con Yahoo Finances pero no pita la hija de puta, y además tiene menos rango de opciones que esta que os cuento.




Yahoo Finances funciona de puta madre.


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> GME no es para tradear. Es para dar por perdida tu pasta, y si acaso, vender caro. Muy caro. Carísimo.
> 
> Si quieres verle la punta, HODL. Y cuando veas que toca nuevo techo y empieza a bajar, en vez de asustarte y vender como una nenaza, te echas unas risas y sigues haciendo HOLD.
> 
> Lo captas? Tienes lo que hay que tener?




No, ahora ya no, yo soy un trader cabrón, vengo a hacer dinero.


----------



## Maxos (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Está claro que quien sepa entrar y salir de estos sitios, quien no trabaje y tenga tiempo para estar aqui pegado, puede sacarse un sueldo en un dia, sin ser muy lumbreras, mientras no sea avaricioso.
> 
> *Interesante pero yo siempre llego tarde*, ahora mismo con esta subida también. Te descuidas y ya se acabó.
> 
> ...



No, no llegas tarde. 
En la bajada a 40 seguías por aquí repitiendo que esto ya había acabado, cuando otros seguíamos comprando y holdeando.
Seguro que si ahora baja seguirías sin comprar. No puedes llegar antes de la subida si nunca entras. La información está aquí y no la quieres ver.


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

*205,43*+67,69 (+49,14 %)
A partir del 12:38PM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Joder como va...


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Joder como va...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por cierto, si alguien echa en falta tener notificaciones de precios o bailes de %,
> 
> *Webull* está guapa y es gratis. Probé primero con Yahoo Finances pero no pita la hija de puta, y además tiene menos rango de opciones que esta que os cuento.



Y en los xiaomi viene un mini de webull instalado, que puedes añadirle valores, fondos, indices... sin registrarte ni nada, no va mal. Aunque reconozco que prefiero Yahoo si estoy en el ordenador, me gusta que actualice el tab, aunque tu estes en otro tab te sale el valor alli actualizandose
.


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> No, no llegas tarde.
> En la bajada a 40 seguías por aquí repitiendo que esto ya había acabado, cuando otros seguíamos comprando y holdeando.
> Seguro que si ahora baja seguirías sin comprar. No puedes llegar antes de la subida si nunca entras. La información está aquí y no la quieres ver.




De acuerdo, estaba aqui. Y no me esperaba esta subida pero ni el Burry se la esperaba. ¿Estáis locos, o sois manipulados? Me da igual, me la he perdido de nuevo.

Es una noria ya ahora, para hacer pasta habria que estar aqui todo el dia todos los dias. 206 ahora, ya ves la locura...


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

*AMC*


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *205,43*+67,69 (+49,14 %)
> A partir del 12:38PM EST. Mercado abierto.



Como van los pedidos de lambos?  


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

*210,01*+72,27 (+52,47 %)
A partir del 12:41PM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Maxos (8 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> ¿Llegaremos hoy a 200?



Llegó, solo ha tardado hora y media, y por la bajada que ha tenido justo antes de los 200, que si no en 5 minutos


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> De acuerdo, estaba aqui. Y no me esperaba esta subida pero ni el Burry se la esperaba. ¿Estáis locos, o sois manipulados? Me da igual, me la he perdido de nuevo.
> 
> Es una noria ya ahora,* para hacer pasta habria que estar aqui todo el dia todos los dias*. 206 ahora, ya ves la locura...



Pero si es justo lo contrario, para hacer pasta aquí hay que comprar y tumbarse al sol. Aquí venimos simplemente a pasar el rato con las risas, no a ver a cuanto está. La orden de venta a $3.000 ya saltará ella sola.


----------



## Maxos (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pero si es justo lo contrario, para hacer pasta aquí hay que comprar y tumbarse al sol. Aquí venimos simplemente a pasar el rato con las risas, no a ver a cuanto está. La orden de venta a $3.000 ya saltará ella sola.



¿3000?
Vaya paper hands


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Joder que hostias hay a los 200...

Pim, pam, pum, Roberto Mano de Piedra Durán y Mr. Hagler.

Bueno, ahi les dejo dándose de hostias. 200 dólares la mierda acción esta de los jugones, manda cojones en que mundo más loco vivimos.


----------



## Kluster (8 Mar 2021)

He paperhandeado 6 shares a 185 $ para recomprarlos luego mas baratos esperando que bajaran y estoy viendo que he hecho el primo. Mas que nada por que los tenía en el broker de ING y quería "pasarmelos" a clicktrade.

Bueno todavía voy con 14 hasta el infinito y mas allá.


----------



## Piturco (8 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> No, no llegas tarde.
> En la bajada a 40 seguías por aquí repitiendo que esto ya había acabado, cuando otros seguíamos comprando y holdeando.
> Seguro que si ahora baja seguirías sin comprar. No puedes llegar antes de la subida si nunca entras. La información está aquí y no la quieres ver.



+1

Y encima nos pontificaba con sus monsegas paternalistas como si no fuéramos conscientes de nuestra condición de retards


----------



## Insurrección (8 Mar 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> He paperhandeado 6 shares a 185 $ para recomprarlos luego mas baratos esperando que bajaran y estoy viendo que he hecho el primo. Mas que nada por que los tenía en el broker de ING y quería "pasarmelos" a clicktrade.
> 
> Bueno todavía voy con 14 hasta el infinito y mas allá.



Con estos bandazos podrás recomprar más abajo.

Yo creo que esta semana bajará a 130/140 y luego volverá a subir como un cohete.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> +1
> 
> Y encima nos pontificaba con sus monsegas paternalistas como si no fuéramos conscientes de nuestra condición de retards



Si algo sabemos los _retards _es que somos retards, nada más sabremos, pero eso está grabado a fuego. HODL!


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> +1
> 
> Y encima nos pontificaba con sus monsegas paternalistas como si no fuéramos conscientes de nuestra condición de retards




Ya me explicarás tú qué coño hace esa acción a 200. Lo del squeeze muy bien, tenia cierta lógica, incluso perdiendo dinero por joder, pero esto o es manipulación de manos fuertes o es que estais muy locos, pero mucho.


----------



## marbruck (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Está claro que quien sepa entrar y salir de estos sitios, quien no trabaje y tenga tiempo para estar aqui pegado, puede sacarse un sueldo en un dia, sin ser muy lumbreras, mientras no sea avaricioso.
> 
> Interesante pero yo siempre llego tarde, ahora mismo con esta subida también. Te descuidas y ya se acabó.
> 
> ...



Bromas aparte, a ese juego "ellos" están más preparados, tienen mejor infraestructura y más información. Tu holdea, pon una cifra de venta automática alta y a divertirte.

Yo aparte de mis 2 loleantes hago inversión "boomer", todo a ETFs


----------



## Insurrección (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Ya me explicarás tú qué coño hace esa acción a 200. Lo del squeeze muy bien, tenia cierta lógica, incluso perdiendo dinero por joder, pero esto o es manipulación de manos fuertes o es que estais muy locos, pero mucho.



Pero tronco... después de todas las mierdas que han pasado el último año esto te parece raro ???


Despierta !!! Vamos camino a 2030 !!! Nada es lo que era !!! 


Nada tiene sentido !!! Enjoyyyyy !!!


----------



## Buscape (8 Mar 2021)

Le está echando huevos a los 200.

Yo desconecto un rato, a ver en que suelo nos quedamos para mañana

HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Mar 2021)

Las manos fuertes son las que compran de una manera ordenada, aprovechando que el retail no vende en cantidad y que hay gente que necesita comprar. Es dinero gratis.


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Pero tronco... después de todas las mierdas que han pasado el último año esto te parece raro ???
> 
> 
> Despierta !!! Vamos camino a 2030 !!! Nada es lo que era !!!
> ...




Asi es, hemos entrado ya en los túneles de la M30, una dimensión paralela. Con razón algunos inversores están asustados, el Burry parece que se esté cagando con todo esto, aunque es autista, claro.


----------



## Insurrección (8 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, se me ocurre una malicia...

Puede ser que estén comprando las manos fuertes para evitar que entren una jauría de simios con el paquete de estímulo de Biden y holdeen hasta el infinito paralizando la liquidez ???

Yo lo haría, no es lo mismo que esté a 300$ que a 100$.

Apuesta: van a subirlo al máximo hasta que Biden suelte la pasta y luego para abajo, con nuevos cortos más altos y generando dudas entre los simios vírgenes manos de mantequilla.


----------



## Orooo (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Ya me explicarás tú qué coño hace esa acción a 200. Lo del squeeze muy bien, tenia cierta lógica, incluso perdiendo dinero por joder, pero esto o es manipulación de manos fuertes o es que estais muy locos, pero mucho.



Joder macho, te vas a convertir en el lloron de burbuja. En todos los mensajes estas llorando


----------



## anonimocobarde (8 Mar 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Joder macho, te vas a convertir en el lloron de burbuja. En todos los mensajes estas llorando



No le leo y sé de quién habláis  

WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold.


----------



## anonimocobarde (8 Mar 2021)

¿En serio lleva más de 250 páginas dando por culo? ¿Cómo tenéis tanta paciencia?


----------



## anonimocobarde (8 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Por cierto, se me ocurre una malicia...
> 
> Puede ser que estén comprando las manos fuertes para evitar que entren una jauría de simios con el paquete de estímulo de Biden y holdeen hasta el infinito paralizando la liquidez ???
> 
> ...



¿Y qué ganan con eso las manos fuertes?


----------



## OYeah (8 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> No le leo y sé de quién habláis
> 
> WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold.



Pero si ahi precisamente en ese mensaje tengo toda la razón.

En realidad he tenido la razón siempre, menos ahora que no sé qué cojones pasa con esa acción. Ahora no me esperaba esto, ¿y qué?.

Y tú me comes la polla, payaso.

Ahi os dejo a ver si alguien ilumina esto porque reconozco que no tiene sentido. Antes sí.


(Bah, ya me he cansado. En realidad paso.)


----------



## Piturco (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Ya me explicarás tú qué coño hace esa acción a 200. Lo del squeeze muy bien, tenia cierta lógica, incluso perdiendo dinero por joder, pero esto o es manipulación de manos fuertes o es que estais muy locos, pero mucho.



Te voy a dar un zanks porque reconozco que tu comentario me ha hecho reír. Y mucho.

Para explicarte lo que está pasando brevemente voy a recuperar un ingenioso comentario de otro compañero retard. Si nos han metido tipos de interés negativos o políticas de expansión monetaria como jamás en la historia se ha visto... pues que nadie se extrañe de que surjan también inversiones Kamikaze con la única finalidad de perder toda la pasta invertida.

¿Locos nosotros? Pues tanto como lo pudiera estar D. Quijote


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

Lo siento, he entrado en panico

He comprado otra a 177  


HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (8 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Esto empieza a ser costumbre... ¿150 el nuevo suelo?



Parece que me quedé muy corto. Qué retrasado soy.


----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## chocolate (8 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Lo siento, he entrado en panico
> 
> He comprado otra a 177
> 
> ...



Y yo otra a 179$


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## Insurrección (8 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Con los millones que está ganando hoy y sube el gameplay este  igual entre todos podemos tratar de desencriptar sus tweets



Fíjate que el muñeco salta en los bichos y sube 100 -> 200 -> 400 -> 800 -> 1000


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2021)

La rana y el cono. Como el tuit de Cohen


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Con los millones que está ganando hoy y sube el gameplay este  igual entre todos podemos tratar de desencriptar sus tweets



Y gana un cono de helado, que casualmente fue lo que tuiteó R.Cohen, próximo CEO de GamaStop  


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2021)

Menudo cabronazo


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Menudo cabronazo
> Ver archivo adjunto 592064



Y lo que no tiene círculos, la puntuación total creo 509790 

Por eso 100k es precio de novato, mínimo 500k 


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Y lo que no tiene círculos, la puntuación total creo 509790
> 
> Por eso 100k es precio de novato, mínimo 500k
> 
> ...



69.420. La cifra mágica


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Yahoo Finances funciona de puta madre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 591967



Sí, en navegador. Era obvio que me referia a notificaciones en iOS y Android


----------



## WhiteRose (8 Mar 2021)

El nuevo suelo son unos 144 usd. Prefiero que baje a 90 unos días.
Esta semana va a ser mala porque seguramente subirá por encima de 250 usd y se hace difícil aguantar con tanta pasta que sacar, yo de momento no entro al broker a ver la tela, creo que es lo mejor.


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> El nuevo suelo son unos 144 usd. Prefiero que baje a 90 unos días.
> Esta semana va a ser mala porque seguramente subirá por encima de 250 usd y se hace difícil aguantar con tanta pasta que sacar, yo de momento no entro al broker a ver la tela, creo que es lo mejor.



Sí, mejor no entrar. Me da un patatús cada vez que veo las ganancias. He cuadruplicado mi pequeña inversión


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2021)

El volumen no es realmente espectacular y ha subido un 40% el precio de la acción.


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2021)

Háganse un favor y vean el gráfico de 1 mes de GME.


----------



## Irene Adler (8 Mar 2021)

Otra vez a las puertas de los 200


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Mar 2021)

Para ser lunes no ha estado mal.


----------



## jorlau (8 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Para ser lunes no ha estado mal.



Si, no ha estado mal, una subidilla del 38% para ir entrando en calor.

Lo de hoy no es nada por lo que esta por venir  


Me gusta la acción


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2021)

193,72+55,98 (+40,64%)
Al cierre: 4:00PM EST

Tremendo


----------



## WhiteRose (8 Mar 2021)

aftermarket se va a 200


----------



## NewTroll (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## Kluster (8 Mar 2021)

DFV in da house.


----------



## xzess (8 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> El volumen no es realmente espectacular y ha subido un 40% el precio de la acción.



Porque está manipuladisima para que suba. Alguno ha dado con la tecla. Yo flipo con el ladder de precios en tiempo real. Con AMC pasa a veces con gme estos días es bestial. Hoy compraban y vendían al mismo precio continuamente paquetes según se movía la acción hoy estuvieron vendiendo en de 30 a 38 acciones. Un script vende-compra con 2 cent de diferencia entre paquete, cada segundo mínimo entraba uno, y además si la acción subía o bajaba cambiaba el número de acciones en el paquete, supongo para compensar. Vamos un robot programado. 
No se si estará permitido, porque canta a leguas pero claramente funciona. 
AMC alguna vez también lo ha tenido.


----------



## Faldo (8 Mar 2021)

Coño ya casi he recuperado la pasta, HOLD!!!


----------



## cuasi-pepito (9 Mar 2021)

A mi me produce escalofríos ganar 1200 dólares en 2 minutos, porque se lo que cuesta ganarlos, no solo trabajando, sino tras gastos.

Me imagino la gente que sin hacer casi nada gana eso y más todos los días. 

Me estoy mal acostumbrado, de momento recuperando pérdidas gordas del trilex... Mañana a poco que se porte un poquito bien gme ya me pongo a cero de pérdidas. 

Perder jode, pero ganar lo que cuesta tanto esfuerzo de manera tan fácil, te hace pensar.


----------



## Buscape (9 Mar 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> He paperhandeado 6 shares a 185 $ para recomprarlos luego mas baratos esperando que bajaran y estoy viendo que he hecho el primo. Mas que nada por que los tenía en el broker de ING y quería "pasarmelos" a clicktrade.
> 
> Bueno todavía voy con 14 hasta el infinito y mas allá.



Entiendo que a 185 tienes opciones para recomprar, pero sabes que la filosofía no es esa. Al menos no lo has hecho con toda la posición, por lo que el retraso sigue siendo fuerte en ti, sigues siendo un caso perdido como todos los que estamos por aquí.

Tu penitencia será tener el culillo apretado hasta poder volver a entrar.

Se prevén curvas, subidas, bajadas, sudores fríos y calientes. Críticas fundadas y justificadas a nuestro intelecto inexistente. Pero aquí estamos y para esto hemos venido. Para la montaña rusa en la que el coche se suelta y se va a TPC...pero no se sabe para dónde, si para estrellarse contra el suelo or to head to the fucking moon.

Solo lo sabrán los que se queden en la fiesta hasta la barra libre, y estamos en los entremeses.

Puerta grande o enfermería, no importa. Con lo vivido hasta ahora ya hemos ganado, lo demás es solo dinero: HOLD.

This is the way.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> DFV in da house.




También te digo que este señor no es un mindundi, que había metido 2,6 millones de dólares en acciones a 26,8 €, osea que ya los tenía antes de empezar esta movida.


Que yo las tengo a 4X y no soy millonario eh.....


----------



## OYeah (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Porque está manipuladisima para que suba. Alguno ha dado con la tecla. Yo flipo con el ladder de precios en tiempo real. Con AMC pasa a veces con gme estos días es bestial. Hoy compraban y vendían al mismo precio continuamente paquetes según se movía la acción hoy estuvieron vendiendo en de 30 a 38 acciones. Un script vende-compra con 2 cent de diferencia entre paquete, cada segundo mínimo entraba uno, y además si la acción subía o bajaba cambiaba el número de acciones en el paquete, supongo para compensar. Vamos un robot programado.
> No se si estará permitido, porque canta a leguas pero claramente funciona.
> AMC alguna vez también lo ha tenido.




Veo que sabes. Pues gracias, porque yo sin tener ni puta idea ya me imaginaba algo como lo que acabas de escribir. No es normal lo que está pasando ahora.

No he buscado mucho pero tampoco he encontrado a nadie explicando lo que está pasando estos dias. Tiene la pinta de que es lo que dices, está la acción ya controladísima y sobada, manipulada por todos lados.

Lo dicho, huele muy mal ya todo el rio. Vaya acequia...

Y Robin Hood que no desaparece, todo lo contrario! Que despiporre...


----------



## Buscape (9 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Veo que sabes. Pues gracias, porque yo sin tener ni puta idea ya me imaginaba algo como lo que acabas de escribir. No es normal lo que está pasando ahora.
> 
> No he buscado mucho pero tampoco he encontrado a nadie explicando lo que está pasando estos dias. Tiene la pinta de que es lo que dices, está la acción ya controladísima y sobada, manipulada por todos lados.
> 
> ...



Debes ser de los que van a la fiesta y se quedan fuera a mirar a la gente que entra y sale, imaginándose lo que pasa dentro.


----------



## OYeah (9 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Debes ser de los que van a la fiesta y se quedan fuera a mirar a la gente que entra y sale, imaginándose lo que pasa dentro.



No, soy de los que usan Bitcoin para comprar farlopa. En la puerta no se puede, hay que ir al callejón.


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Veo que sabes. Pues gracias, porque yo sin tener ni puta idea ya me imaginaba algo como lo que acabas de escribir. No es normal lo que está pasando ahora.
> 
> No he buscado mucho pero tampoco he encontrado a nadie explicando lo que está pasando estos dias. Tiene la pinta de que es lo que dices, está la acción ya controladísima y sobada, manipulada por todos lados.
> 
> ...



Si está manipulada, pero no no es nada nuevo, simplemente están subiéndola.
Además lo mismo se veía cuando tiraron la acción cuando estaba al principio GME sobre 100, lo mismo en esa época para AMC, durante días y días, manipulación clarisima pero a la baja.

Ya lo he dicho varias veces, y es algo que está claro, es una guerra de fondos, y se libran batallas, nosotros somos soldados, no hacedores, y estoy convencido que están en el lado ganador aquellos que holdean.


----------



## OYeah (9 Mar 2021)

Buenas noches, no me pone tanto el meter dinero ahi para que unos cabrones me lo limpien. El momento era antes de ese Viernes, ahora ya no sabes a qué bolsillo va a ir a parar, y eso no me mola nada.


----------



## OYeah (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Si está manipulada, pero no no es nada nuevo, simplemente están subiéndola.
> Además lo mismo se veía cuando tiraron la acción cuando estaba al principio GME sobre 100, lo mismo en esa época para AMC, durante días y días, manipulación clarisima pero a la baja.
> 
> Ya lo he dicho varias veces, y es algo que está claro, es una guerra de fondos, y se libran batallas, nosotros somos soldados, no hacedores, y estoy convencido que están en el lado ganador aquellos que holdean.




Yo creo que el CEO de Game Stop está involucrado hasta las trancas. Al menos en crear memes en Reddit.


----------



## jorlau (9 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Puerta grande o enfermería, no importa. Con lo vivido hasta ahora ya hemos ganado, lo demás es solo dinero: HOLD.
> 
> This is the way.






Esa es la forma.


HOLD


----------



## GOL (9 Mar 2021)

Tambien estan las reglas de Buffet: 1º no perder dinero, 2º no perder dinero.
Yo la verdad ahora me quedo mas tranquilo ya que he recuperado lo puesto y ahora pues a holdear


----------



## Snowball (9 Mar 2021)

buenos dias hermanos


----------



## jorlau (9 Mar 2021)

Todavía no hemos asimilado lo de ayer y el pre viene con fuerza.

Me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (9 Mar 2021)

*228,30* +33,80 (17,38 %)
*Antes de la apertura: 4:51AM EST*

Ya va calentando en el pre-market
*




*


----------



## Snowball (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## jorlau (9 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *228,30* +33,80 (17,38 %)
> *Antes de la apertura: 4:51AM EST*
> 
> Ya va calentando en el pre-market
> ...



Mamma mía 228 +18% y subiendo

No nos dejan descansar

HOLD


----------



## Snowball (9 Mar 2021)

interpretación del tweet de DFV de ayer (el videojuego)

*mario chains together attacks on enemies which gives more points. for each attack he gets 100, 200, 400, 800, then 1000 before landing. then he attacks 3 more enemies, but he doesn't chain them together, so he receives 100 pts 3 times.*


----------



## Playero (9 Mar 2021)

Un buen artículo que explica el short squeeze, gamma squeeze y por qué los de reddit no son retarded.

Espero que nadie lo haya puesto antes.

“GameStop/Gamestonk” Has Nothing To Do With The Madness Of Crowds




Mar 5, 2021,
07:30pm EST
|
192,049 views
“GameStop/Gamestonk” Has Nothing To Do With The Madness Of Crowds
George CalhounContributor
Markets
Founder & Director of the Quantitative Finance Program and Hanlon Financial Systems Center at the Stevens Institute of Technology (New Jersey) and Advisory Board Member at Hanlon Investment Management
uncaptioned
A Gamestop branch seen in Munich, Germany on March[+]
NURPHOTO VIA GETTY IMAGES
More From Forbes
Play Video
The GameStop Bubble, UpdatedThe GameStop Bubble, Updated CHART BY AUTHOR
The GameStop (GME) eruption has been portrayed as the product of wildly irrational investor behavior – a “frenzy,” a “speculative orgy” (Charlie Munger’s phrase), a “game played by losers who don’t have any idea what they’re doing” – a classic case of the Madness of Crowds. 

This view is incorrect. Observers are misled by the fact that the market is obviously not “rational” in the finance-theoretic sense of the term. Share prices no longer reflect the underlying asset-value. GameStop’s mediocre, money-losing business is certainly not 4000% more valuable than it was at this time last year.


But this does not mean that the decisions of the GME traders are irrational. 

The GME event is in fact the result of a process that is hyper-rational. It is based on highly accurate calculations of specific outcomes which possess a much higher degree of certainty than is the case for normal investment decisions. There is no “madness of crowds” here. It is a premeditated, predatory take-down of a cornered and defenseless counterparty.

Here’s how it unfolded. 



The Standard Assumptions That Don’t Apply
The naive view of the stock market is based on two assumptions that seem self-evident. 

Investors buy or sell particular stocks based on the price – and whether they think the share price accurately reflects the underlying value of the business. 
The market is a “free” market. Investment decisions are fully discretionary. 
This is how we are taught, practically from childhood, to think about the stock market: as a vast convenience store full of investment offerings, all tagged with their respective prices. We are free to wander up and down the aisles, so to speak, to study the merchandise, and decide which offerings are most attractive. We make our own decisions. No transaction is forced upon us.

There are many situations where one or both of these assumptions are invalid. 



1. Price-Insensitive Transactions 
Many stock transactions are in fact executed without regard to the share price – and are thus also disconnected from any consideration of the company’s fundamental value. Passive index-tracking investment funds do not transmit information about the price/value relationships of the individual components. Michael Burry, the star investor of “Big Short” fame, told Bloomberg News:

“Passive investing has removed price discovery from the equity markets. The simple theses and the models that get people into sectors, factors, indexes, or ETFs and mutual funds mimicking those strategies — these do not require the security-level analysis that is required for true price discovery.” 
When we buy a share of an index-tracking ETF like the SPDR, we are buying all 500 companies in the index, regardless whether they are overpriced or underpriced. When, a month or a year later, we sell that share of SPDR, we are effectively selling the shares of all 500 companies at once. In the interim, some of those companies have surely done better than others, and different components now are overpriced or underpriced. These shifts have no bearing on the decision-to-sell. We are selling them all, indiscriminately, simply because of they are in the index. If a company is added to the index, the ETF managers have to buy it – regardless of price. If it is dropped, they must sell it. Regardless of price. (I have described this process in a previous column, with respect to Tesla’s run-up since November of last year.) 

There are several important sources of price-insensitive (and thus value-insensitive) buying and selling, including 

Corporate share buybacks – notoriously insensitive to value in many cases
High-frequency trading and market making – focused on small eddies in the order flow that create opportunities to exploit the bid-ask spread
Many forms of algorithmic and quantitative trading that exploit small, temporary deviations from prevailing patterns, unrelated to long-term company fundamentals
Even basic momentum trading is quasi-insensitive to the price/value relationship – trend-followers buy a company’s shares because they believe the trend will continue, not because of their assessment of the price of the shares relative to the value of the business
JP Morgan has estimated that only 10% of the trading volume in the market today is based on the old-fashioned research-based discretionary investing. The other 90% of the trades are fully or partially price-insensitive. This dilutes the value-related information which the share price supposedly contains – a precondition for a second and more brutal type of market dislocation. 

2. Forced Trades
The idea that all trades are entered into voluntarily — which would seem obviously true – is in fact false. There are many situations in which one side of the trade is undertaken under duress, involuntarily and without flexibility of execution. These situations can be exploited by traders on the other side of the transaction who take advantage of the fact that their counterparties have little or no room to maneuver. 

A margin call is one example. Investors who have borrowed money to buy shares find themselves forced to sell – at exactly the wrong moment, and at a loss – if their share price falls too far below its collateral value. 

Forced selling is familiar. But is there such a thing as forced buying? 

Yes. There are several situations in which a market participant has very little option but to buy shares, and often at a highly disadvantageous price. Cornering these forced buyers and feasting off their distress is another one of the ancient arts of the marketplace. 

This is the key to understanding the GME event. 



A 21st Century Hi-Tech Corner
Great “corners” of the past – in gold, silver, copper, onions, chocolate – usually failed.

What happened with GME is that the predators (Reddit) figured out how to design a novel and extremely effective corner. They did it by combining, possibly for the first time, two different techniques. 

a Short Squeeze, which is ancient, reasonably well-understood, and quite hard to execute 
a recent innovation, called a Gamma Squeeze, which added the leverage the Reddit swarm needed to power the corner and flip it to their advantage


The Short Squeeze 
Short sellers sell borrowed shares and hold the cash. They hope for a decline in price, so they can buy back those shares for less than the money they received from the short sale. If the share price rises, their position loses value – because the shares would have to be bought back at a higher price, inflicting a loss on the short seller. There will be a margin call to post more collateral. If the shares rise too much, the short seller is forced to buy back (“cover the short”) at a loss. This forced buying puts further upward pressure on the price – which squeezes other short sellers still holding out. When they cover, at an even greater loss, their buying drives the price still higher. The squeeze can send the price soaring. 

This scenario attracts new buyers, the “Longs.” They buy shares that they will later sell to the desperate shorts at the top of the squeeze. 

The traditional short squeeze is a slugfest. The Shorts do have a built-in advantage, however. As they defend their position – by selling more – they gain cash. The Longs have to use cash as the battle proceeds.



The Porsche/VW Case
One of the great short squeezes in recent history involved an attempt by Porsche to take over Volkswagen. Despite the fact that VW is over 10 times larger than Porsche (by sales), the smaller company was able to engineer the squeeze, and acquire a majority voting interest in VW equity. The short sellers were savaged. 

Volkswagen Closing Share Prices Feb 2008-March 2009
Volkswagen Closing Share Prices Feb 2008-March[+]
CHART BY AUTHOR
Intraday trading at the height of the squeeze — Oct 27-29 – was even more extreme, with swings of nearly 100% in a few minutes. 

Volkswagen Intraday Prices During the Squeeze (Oct 2008)
Volkswagen Intraday Prices During the Squeeze (Oct[+]
THOMAS STEINER, WIKIPEDIA COMMONS
The case is extraordinary because of the target’s massive size. As the squeeze played out, VW became (briefly) the world’s most valuable company. 

The Porsche strategists added a new wrinkle, secretly acquiring options on top of the shares they owned.

“Porsche revealed that it owned 42.6 percent of the stock, and had acquired options for another 31.5 percent – the shorts scrambled to cover, and the price leaped…” 
“On paper, Porsche made … some €6-12 billion. To put those numbers in perspective, Porsche’s revenue for the whole year of 2006 was a bit over €7 billion.”
Porsche’s CEO was charged with market manipulation (later acquitted). The leading short-seller committed suicide. 

It was a heavy lift to engineer this event. A traditional short squeeze requires a huge amount of ammunition ($$) on the buy-side to corner the short-sellers and force them to cover. Going dollar-for-dollar against the shorts is very hard. Porsche’s move took three years of careful maneuvering. Which is why successful squeezes are so rare. Until now. 



The GME Gamma Squeeze
The game-changing maneuver is called, obscurely, a Gamma Squeeze. It is a recent invention; if you google the term, there are very few articles older than January or February of 2021. It is clever and powerful. It also uses options to intensify the pressure on the short-sellers, but in a different way. 

Here’s a simple example. It starts with buying a Tesla call option. (The numbers are real, as of February 26, 2021.)

On February 26, Tesla closed at a price of about $675 a share
2 days earlier Tesla had closed at $742; 2 weeks earlier it was at $816 – so you think it might go up again
You buy an option to purchase a share of Tesla for $725. The option expires in 2 weeks, on March 12
The option costs $15 
If Tesla’s price rises above $740 ($725 plus the $15) on or before March 12, you make money
If the option expires on March 12 and the stock is still below $740, you lose $15
If Tesla’s share price rises back to $816, the option is worth $76. The return on your $15 investment is over 500%. (In contrast, if you had bought a share of Tesla at $675 and sold it at $816, your return would be just 21%.) 

The “risk/return” relationship is asymmetrical. The downside is limited. The upside is unlimited. 

Option Economics – a Tesla CallOption Economics – a Tesla Call CHART BY AUTHOR


The Gamma Squeeze
But who sells you the call option? What does his risk contour look like?

Your counterparty is almost certainly a market professional with experience in pricing and selling options. The structure of his risk is the inverse of the yours. His upside is limited to the value of the premium ($15 here). His downside is unlimited. If he writes a naked call option, and the price rises, he is on the hook to deliver at the strike price. He will have to buy in the open market – at $816, he would lose a net $76. 

Profit/Loss Calculation for Tesla Call OptionProfit/Loss Calculation for Tesla Call Option CHART BY AUTHOR


Consider the difference this makes in the psychology of the Buyer and the Seller of the option. 

The Buyer can view this as a simple wager. He may lose (at most) the $15, but he could win many times that amount. 

The Seller can only make $15, and stands to lose heavily if the stock moves up. In effect, he has assumed the same risk as a short seller. Given recent history of Tesla (over $800 just a few days earlier), this is not a risk that a professional would accept. He has to hedge it somehow. 

The risk can be hedged in many ways, most of them too complicated to explain here. The simplest is for the seller to buy a share of Tesla at $675 when he writes the option. This is a covered call. His risk of a big up-move is eliminated. (He now has a risk of a downside move, but we can ignore this for now.) 

Naked Call vs Covered CallNaked Call vs Covered Call CHART BY AUTHOR


This transaction is not quite forced – the seller could take the risk and go naked. He could find other ways to hand off the risk by buying or selling other sorts of options. But in most cases writing a call option will trigger someone, somewhere, to purchase of a share of the underlying stock, as a hedge. 

The key to the Gamma Squeeze is this: Call options are a much cheaper way to apply the pressure on the shorts. In this example, the option costs just 2% of the cost of buying a full share of Tesla. This tilts the game dramatically in favor of the orchestrators of the squeeze. With just 2¢ of at-risk investment, they can force the shorts to take on $1.00 of new risk. Even with the shorts’ liquidity advantage, this is now a different battle. It opens the game up to the “retail” swarms that mobilized around GME on Reddit. They targeted the huge exposed short positions in GameStop (well over 100% of the company’s outstanding float). Where before it required major financial muscle to even attempt a corner or a short squeeze, now huge numbers of small traders can join the game. The tipping point is quickly overrun. The shorts were forced to cover.

The strategy is hyper-rational because the degree of certainty is very high. Betting on the share price movements based on the ordinary ebb and flow of information in the market is much less certain than betting that buyers who are forced to buy will in fact buy. And if the gamma squeezing trader can position so that the forced buyers have to buy from him… well that is money in the bank. 

GameStop is the first prominent example of this novel tactic. The market’s understanding of this phenomenon is still incomplete (which is why so many professionals were savaged). It is not clear how much leverage the Gamma Squeeze adds, quantitatively. Or how repeatable it is. Or how stable – could it break down just as easily with a counter-surge of put options? (Which would exploit the new downside risk implicit in the covered call.) Frankly, I don’t know. But it seems that attempts to execute this technique are growing. The daily volume of options trading in the U.S. has doubled in the last two years. The strongest increase has come from retail traders. 

This new squeeze technique constitutes a dramatic example of a more general phenomenon: the structural disconnection of investment decisions from traditional price and value concepts, which can create situations involving coercive asymmetry in certain trading relationships. When buying or selling can be forced, it can alter investor psychology and lead to market dislocations that may be severe.

Follow me on Twitter. 
George Calhoun's new book is Price & Value: A Guide to Equity Market Valuation Metrics (Springer 2020). Prof. Calhoun can be contacted at gcalhoun@stevens.edu or Twitter @GeoCalhoun520

George Calhoun
My first career: I spent 25 years in the high-tech segment of the wireless technology industry, involved in the early development and commercialization of digital…Read More
CorrectionsReprints & Permissions


© 2021 Forbes Media LLC. All Rights Reserved.
AdChoicesPrivacy StatementDo Not Sell My InfoTerms and ConditionsContact UsReport a Security IssueJobs At ForbesReprints & PermissionsForbes Press RoomAdvertise

Cookies on Forbes


----------



## jorlau (9 Mar 2021)

Good morning San Diago,

I am Rensole,

I Love the smell of Crayons in the morning!

This is not financial advice as it's all just my opinion, don't invest on my thoughts invest because of your own research.

This is not the squeeze

So after market close I've seen a lot of people saying *OMG ITS HERE*

Dudes chill, this isn't even a mini squeeze, we are talking about a squeeze when it hits above 10k and then it depends on where people want to get out. I know my bottom price has changed over time to be at around a 100k minimum, hell maybe even more.

As was prophesized by Domo and RC himself, they said that GME would naturally find a way to 1000 usd per share. what happened yesterday was nothing more than the market reacting to the news that RC is now officially heading the "digital evolution" of GameStop.

it was not a squeeze, just a market reaction.

Just like last time the price can go up rapidly by people fomo'ing in etc.

Can we reach X price?

Yes.

it all depends on a few factors.

the shorts need to cover at some point

if you're the only ones left with the stocks you set your price.

but it isn't.... stfu retard it's possible look at the picture, it's possible, it wont be within 1 day, but it's possible none the less.

But if you look at xxx stock, no this is a very special and specific situation, this will never happen again and this is a once in a lifetime shot.

should I buy at X price, I'm not going to say when you should buy, but the best time was yesterday, but if you missed that if you want in now is the best moment.



Traducido por google:


Buenos dias San Diago, Yo soy Rensole ¡Me encanta el olor de los crayones por la mañana! 
Esto no es un consejo financiero ya que es solo mi opinión, no invierta en mis pensamientos, invierta debido a su propia investigación.

Este no es el apretón 
Entonces, después del cierre del mercado, he visto a muchas personas decir * Dios mío, está aquí * 

Chicos tranquilos, esto ni siquiera es un mini apretón, estamos hablando de un apretón cuando supera los 10k y luego depende de dónde quiera salir la gente. Sé que mi precio mínimo ha cambiado con el tiempo para estar alrededor de un mínimo de 100k, tal vez incluso más.

Como fue profetizado por el propio Domo y RC, dijeron que GME naturalmente encontraría la manera de ganar 1000 usd por acción. Lo que sucedió ayer no fue más que la reacción del mercado a la noticia de que RC ahora encabeza oficialmente la "evolución digital" de GameStop.

no fue un apretón, solo una reacción del mercado.

Al igual que la última vez, el precio puede subir rápidamente si la gente entra, etc. 

¿Podemos alcanzar el precio X? Si. todo depende de algunos factores.

los pantalones cortos deben cubrirse en algún momento si son los únicos que quedan con las acciones, establezca su precio. pero no lo es .... stfu retard es posible mirar la foto, es posible, no será en 1 día, pero es posible de todos modos.

Pero si nos fijamos en las acciones de xxx, no, esta es una situación muy especial y específica, esto nunca volverá a suceder y esta es una oportunidad única en la vida.

Debo comprar a precio X, no voy a decir cuándo debes comprar, pero el mejor momento fue ayer, pero si te perdiste eso si quieres entrar ahora es el mejor momento.




HOLD


----------



## Buscape (9 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No, soy de los que usan Bitcoin para comprar farlopa. En la puerta no se puede, hay que ir al callejón.



Tampoco tienes BTC, así que no te montes películas


----------



## OYeah (9 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Tampoco tienes BTC, así que no te montes películas




Cierto, tengo mBitcoins. Creo quw me quedarán 10 euros, he de cargar.


----------



## Insurrección (9 Mar 2021)

Me encantan los posts de los 100 kilodólares... pero tampoco nos flipemos


----------



## Snowball (9 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Me encantan los posts de los 100 kilodólares... pero tampoco nos flipemos



Con llegar a 1000 seria un lol épico

Yo compré a 100 y a 60. Sería la mejor inversion de mi vida


----------



## WhiteRose (9 Mar 2021)

Aunque toque 1.000 hoy se holdea a muerte.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

Hold in LOL


----------



## Red Star (9 Mar 2021)

*¡HOLDEAD HIJOS DE PVTA!

¡SIMIOS, UNIDOS, FUERTES!*


----------



## Hamtel (9 Mar 2021)

Que locura. Esto no lo he visto nunca.


----------



## chocolate (9 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!
*
217,65*+23,15 (+11,90 %)
A partir del 9 de marzo 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

Os quiero putos Simiosssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Faldo (9 Mar 2021)

Estaba pensando en vender todo y sacar la pasta ahora que estoy en verde como gente racional. 


Pero luego me acuerdo que soy un APE retrasado. 


HOLD.


----------



## Buscape (9 Mar 2021)

Para que vender?

No me pierdo el paseo por nada del mundo. 

Hold


----------



## Buscape (9 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Cierto, tengo mBitcoins. Creo quw me quedarán 10 euros, he de cargar.



Llevas perdiendo dinero desde que te leo en este post.

Te merece la pena seguir la jugada desde lejos, o es que estas esperando que se estrelle la acción para marcarte un yo ya lo dije?

Ambas opciones son tristes, pero bueno. Quien la lleva la entiende.


----------



## fran1488 (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## Snowball (9 Mar 2021)

mirando la cuenta del broker


----------



## chocolate (9 Mar 2021)

*232,41*+37,91 (+19,49 %)
A partir del 9:52AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## OYeah (9 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Llevas perdiendo dinero desde que te leo en este post.
> 
> Te merece la pena seguir la jugada desde lejos, o es que estas esperando que se estrelle la acción para marcarte un yo ya lo dije?
> 
> Ambas opciones son tristes, pero bueno. Quien la lleva la entiende.




¿Perdiendo dinero?

A mi la acción me la suda, sigo de lejos esto y me voy a tomar otros cuantos dias libres porque veo que habeis perdido la chaveta. Lo que no voy a hacer jamás es meter dinero por unos memes no sabiendo a qué bolsillo va a ir a parar, porque al mio tal y como está manipulada esa acción es improbable.

Lo peor que me podría pasar ahora mismo es meter mil pavos ahi y que fueran a parar al típico hijo de puta que va de enrollado de Wall Street, Reddit o GameStop. O Robinhood. Si yo meto dinero ahi a pérdidas es para darles en el hocico, no para que se lo lleven muerto.


----------



## GwendyP (9 Mar 2021)

Europobres con el ass on fire... Hold Paco


----------



## Snowball (9 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Perdiendo dinero?
> 
> A mi la acción me la suda, sigo de lejos esto y me voy a tomar otros cuantos dias libres porque veo que habeis perdido la chaveta. Lo que no voy a hacer jamás es meter dinero por unos memes no sabiendo a qué bolsillo va a ir a parar, porque al mio tal y como está manipulada esa acción es improbable.
> 
> *Lo peor que me podría pasar ahora mismo es meter mil pavos ahi y* que fueran a parar al típico hijo de puta que va de enrollado de Wall Street, Reddit o GameStop. O Robinhood. Si yo meto dinero ahi a pérdidas es para darles en el hocico, no para que se lo lleven muerto.



Lo mismo dijiste cuando bajó a 50, diciendo que la mantendrían ahí... 

En ese camino de bajada,algunos compramos y ahora estamos en un +300%

La bolsa no es para indecisos y mojigatos

HODL


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

Mirad ese pantallazo sacado al abrir y ahora mismo, paquetes de 15 y 29 comprados y vendidos respectivamente. 
Esto se está haciendo continuamente.

Por cierto he vendido mi GME, me estaba poniendo nerviosismo la acción aunque solo tuviera 3. Las he vendido a 231,5, por alguna razón me tenía esa acción muy nervioso y eso que otras tengo mucho más dinero, con pérdidas y con ganancias. Yo apuesto por los 250 hoy. Sigo con AMC mucho más adentro. Espero que suba todo a la luuuna!


----------



## ¿Qué? (9 Mar 2021)

Yo compre un par a 80$, si vendiera ahora una de las dos, amortizaria la troleada sin hacer profit.
Pero aqui hemos venido a estamparnos y holdear como retards.

apes tugeder estron


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

Simios os cuento una cosa,

Llevo siguiendo un año la empresa de mascarillas fpp2 y fpp3 Alpha Pro Tech, de EEUU,

Cada vez tiene más y más cortos, de hecho en el ranking de cortos sale de las primeras con mayor número de cortos.

Acaba de publicar hoy un beneficio neto de 27 millones de euros...

https://www.alphaprotech.com/cmsAssets/docs/pdfs/2021/APT. Q4 2020 Earnings Release.pdf


Los cortos la han hecho capitalizar hoy a 135 M.

Casi PER 5


Por mi parte voy a entrar con stop de entrada de menos de 10, recoger todos los papelitos posibles por abajo.

La manipulación es tan obvia que ya sea porque se ponga a su precio "justo" o haya short squeeze.... cuidao.


Si alguien tiene la página esa que informa del % de cortos sobre su número de acciones, lo puede comprobar.

P.D. No intento influir a nadie, solo informo y que cada simio haga lo que le salga de la punta del nabo, que para eso somos simios y retards.

P.D.2 Parece ser que hoy pone que tiene un 25% de cortos, pero la semana pasada tenía un 40%, han bajado un 15%, pero hoy han vuelto todos xD, la proxima actualización tiene que ser de órdago


----------



## Insurrección (9 Mar 2021)

Sois unos mierdas los que estáis vendiendo.

He metido aquí todas las cervezas que no me han dejado tomarme este año.

No creo que me vea en otra así, TODO O NADA !!!


----------



## jorlau (9 Mar 2021)

Por si a al alguien le interesa, una audiencia en directo con varios expertos


Who Wins on Wall Street? GameStop, Robinhood, and the State of Retail Investing | United States Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 592602
> Ver archivo adjunto 592603
> 
> 
> ...



Si, manipulación.Eso es lo que llevan haciendo los cortos meses y ahora por lo que se ve han empezado a hacerlo los largos.

Donde la dan las toman.


HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (9 Mar 2021)

Sigo hold.
Y si supiera hacer cortos, le metía a las mascarillas. Pero no dan mas mis neuronas de simio.


----------



## Piturco (9 Mar 2021)

Sigo hold


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Sois unos mierdas los que estáis vendiendo.
> 
> He metido aquí todas las cervezas que no me han dejado tomarme este año.
> 
> No creo que me vea en otra así, TODO O NADA !!!



Unos mierdas por sacar beneficio? No te flipes, he aguantado mucho con esa acción ya, esto es para sacar pasta y quien se flipe dicendo que es para nosequé bien común miente.
La cosa es que joder a los Hfs perfecto, me apunté por el squeeze, jodes a uns hfs pero beneficias a otros así que eso es más bien una tontería, lo que se puede conseguir es que regulen cortos y opciones y eso sería la victoria social,pero vamos esa actitud infantil de sois unos mierdas te da edad mental de 13 años.


----------



## Insurrección (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Unos mierdas por sacar beneficio? No te flipes, he aguantado mucho con esa acción ya, esto es para sacar pasta y quien se flipe dicendo que es para nosequé bien común miente.
> La cosa es que joder a los Hfs perfecto, me apunté por el squeeze, jodes a uns hfs pero beneficias a otros así que eso es más bien una tontería, lo que se puede conseguir es que regulen cortos y opciones y eso sería la victoria social,pero vamos esa actitud infantil de sois unos mierdas te da edad mental de 13 años.



Te he dao un ThanX porque soy un retarded...


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Simios os cuento una cosa,
> 
> Llevo siguiendo un año la empresa de mascarillas fpp2 y fpp3 Alpha Pro Tech, de EEUU,
> 
> ...




Pues me han entrado papelitos con el stop a menos de 10.... ahora a Holdear in LOL como con GAMESTOP


HOLD SIMIOS HOLDDDDD


----------



## Buscape (9 Mar 2021)

Tampoco entiendo a la gente que vende, la verdad. Siempre y cuando no hayan metido pasta que realmente necesitaran para empezar, que hubiera sido un error. Pero por esta acción o por cualquier otra. 

En este sentido, si algo coherente se puede sacar de estar en esta acción, (dentro de la incoherencia que tanto me gusta de esta locura colectiva) es acostumbrarse a no vender de buenas a primeras. A curtirse ante las bajadas. A ser paciente y despreciar las perdidas.

En definitiva, a relativizar y acostumbrarse a esperar. En bolsa pierde, ante todo, el impaciente.

Creo que esto es mas valioso que los tres duros que se puedan ganar o perder.

HOLD


----------



## Snowball (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Unos mierdas por sacar beneficio? No te flipes, he aguantado mucho con esa acción ya, esto es para sacar pasta y quien se flipe dicendo que es para nosequé bien común miente.
> La cosa es que joder a los Hfs perfecto, me apunté por el squeeze, jodes a uns hfs pero beneficias a otros así que eso es más bien una tontería, lo* que se puede conseguir es que regulen cortos y opciones y eso sería la victoria social,pero vamos esa actitud infantil de sois unos mierdas te da edad mental de 13 años.
> *





Simio hasta ahi llegamos.

Yo al no ir muy cargado holdeo a ver como acaba el cuento... si se produce el mega squeeze y se va a los miles

Vender ahora tampoco me va a sacar de pobre


----------



## Zomb (9 Mar 2021)

No sé si debería vender y esperar que haya un dip para meterme fuerte o esperar a que suba más (o al viernes), joder que hacer.


----------



## chocolate (9 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Simios os cuento una cosa,
> 
> Llevo siguiendo un año la empresa de mascarillas fpp2 y fpp3 Alpha Pro Tech, de EEUU,
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, aunque algo dentro de mí me impide invertir en una empresa de mascarillas.


----------



## Snowball (9 Mar 2021)

Zomb dijo:


> No sé si debería vender y esperar que haya un dip para meterme fuerte o esperar a que suba más (o al viernes), joder que hacer.



Tranquilo, subirá a 1000 y luego bajará a 100, Ahi podrás cargar para luego irnos a los 10k


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Gracias por la info, aunque algo dentro de mí me impide invertir en una empresa de mascarillas.



Tranqui, somos todos retarded, yo solo informaba, de hecho ni siquiera os animo a comprar a mercado, de hecho yo lo he hecho con stops de entrada más abajo y los que me quedan, me la suda porque soy un jodido SIMIO.


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Tampoco entiendo a la gente que vende, la verdad. Siempre y cuando no hayan metido pasta que realmente necesitaran para empezar, que hubiera sido un error. Pero por esta acción o por cualquier otra.
> 
> En este sentido, si algo coherente se puede sacar de estar en esta acción, (dentro de la incoherencia que tanto me gusta de esta locura colectiva) es acostumbrarse a no vender de buenas a primeras. A curtirse ante las bajadas. A ser paciente y despreciar las perdidas.
> 
> ...



Paciente he sido y bastante, yo no he sido paper hadns si es lo que aquí entendeis. Yo estoy desde hace más de un mes, y estuve viendo como bajaba 30% diario tanto GME como AMC. El paper hands es el que se caga cuando va cayendo la acción. No habéis entendido nada.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Mar 2021)

No creo que debamos caer en la critica, ni de los que venden ni los que comentan sin entrar, para bien o para mal. Cada uno sabe sus circunstancias y sobretodo, sus miedos.

Mucha gente se piensa que el miedo a no tener es de los mas fuertes, pero lo es mucho mas el miedo a perder. Y todos tenemos miedo, en momentos determinados a cosas determinadas, y no es causa para que se metan con nosotros.

Si al forero le ponía nervioso la acción y además ha ganado dinero. Bien por él. Tampoco sabemos si metió muchos miles de €, pocos, necesario... Personalmente creo que no tiene sentido vender mientras este subiendo, si vendes cuando empiece a bajar, probablemente venderás mas arriba.

Es obvio que son otros fondos los que e4stan haciendo subir la acción. Ellos tienen los medios propicios y el dinero, y sabiendo que la otra parte necesita comprar, es logico que lo hagan. Nosotros ganamos dinero manteniendo, porque hay otros fondos subiendo el precio de la acción.

PD: Hoy todo para arriba.


----------



## [IΞI] (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Paciente he sido y bastante, yo no he sido paper hadns si es lo que aquí entendeis. Yo estoy desde hace más de un mes, y estuve viendo como bajaba 30% diario tanto GME como AMC. El paper hands es el que se caga cuando va cayendo la acción. No habéis entendido nada.



Paper hands no es solo el panic selling, también es ignorar a los expertos

DFV es nuestro pastor, nada nos falta

En el otro jilo aplaudían a otro paper hands por comprar a 20 y vender a 30

yo como Snow compré a 100 y a 60, estoy en +100% y con palomitas

PD si toca 250 hoy hay que himbocar a Nico para que nos vuelva a poner los posts del "murciélago" xD


----------



## Insurrección (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Paciente he sido y bastante, yo no he sido paper hadns si es lo que aquí entendeis. Yo estoy desde hace más de un mes, y estuve viendo como bajaba 30% diario tanto GME como AMC. El paper hands es el que se caga cuando va cayendo la acción. No habéis entendido nada.



Tío, pero 3 acciones ??? Respetos al máximo pero... no sé...

Si tuvieras 300... pero 3 ???


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Tío, pero 3 acciones ??? Respetos al máximo pero... no sé...
> 
> Si tuvieras 300... pero 3 ???



Sí necesito el dinero para otras cosas, aun mantengo AMC que era mi inversión gorda.


----------



## Insurrección (9 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> No creo que debamos caer en la critica, ni de los que venden ni los que comentan sin entrar, para bien o para mal. Cada uno sabe sus circunstancias y sobretodo, sus miedos.
> 
> Mucha gente se piensa que el miedo a no tener es de los mas fuertes, pero lo es mucho mas el miedo a perder. Y todos tenemos miedo, en momentos determinados a cosas determinadas, y no es causa para que se metan con nosotros.
> 
> ...



Olvidaos de lo "normal", de lo que "debe" pasar. Todo ha pasado a ser distópico. Participad de ello.

El sentimiento de mercado que me marco yo es ver al tito Bruce con 10.000 espectadores en directo... cuántas acciones tendrá toda esa gente ???


----------



## Snowball (9 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> No creo que debamos caer en la critica, ni de los que venden ni los que comentan sin entrar, para bien o para mal. Cada uno sabe sus circunstancias y sobretodo, sus miedos.
> 
> Mucha gente se piensa que el miedo a no tener es de los mas fuertes, pero lo es mucho mas el miedo a perder. Y todos tenemos miedo, en momentos determinados a cosas determinadas, y no es causa para que se metan con nosotros.
> 
> ...



Hombre yo si le hubiera metido 10000 pavos en los 60/80$, vamos que si vendo hoy, al menos la mitad para recuperar la inversion

Pero como he dicho, con lo que llevo, voy hasta el final.

HODL


----------



## Insurrección (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Sí necesito el dinero para otras cosas, aun mantengo AMC que era mi inversión gorda.



Mucha suerte con AMC !!! yo también estuve a punto.


----------



## Zomb (9 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Tranquilo, subirá a 1000 y luego bajará a 100, Ahi podrás cargar para luego irnos a los 10k



Hombre por lo menos hasta el viernes tenía pensado aguantar; si esto llega a 1k me voy de putas.


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> No creo que debamos caer en la critica, ni de los que venden ni los que comentan sin entrar, para bien o para mal. Cada uno sabe sus circunstancias y sobretodo, sus miedos.
> 
> Mucha gente se piensa que el miedo a no tener es de los mas fuertes, pero lo es mucho mas el miedo a perder. Y todos tenemos miedo, en momentos determinados a cosas determinadas, y no es causa para que se metan con nosotros.
> 
> ...



Me ponía nervioso sí, pero no por perder, eso me daba igual, desde un principio lo hice como apuesta, como dinero perdido, lo mismo con AMC. Ya te digo, perdía más o menos un 70% y no vendí. El problema venía más bien de estar mirando la acción continuamente y estos días llego a un punto de estrés raro por ver si subia bajaba o qué, y se juntó con que ya hubo varios días en los cuales no hice cosas que debía hacer del tipo ir a comprar el pan, porque estaba pendiente de la acción, y estaba ya cansado que me estaba absorviendo en demasía, como bien decis por 300e de mierda.
Vendí por eso y porque necesitaba tener algo de liquidez.


----------



## electrón (9 Mar 2021)

Accioncita comprada a el precio que está cotizando ahora mismo, si vendiera recuperaría, bueno no exactamente que ING me sopló unos 17 pavos de comisión  es lo que tiene ser un APE.

Pero ya dije que metía para ser partícipe de esto. Respeto a quien entre y salga, yo voy a HOLD, se ve a la legua que esto está manipulado, pero yo quiero saber todos los entresijos de sus manipulaciones (ese as en la manga ya no lo podrán volver a usar).

Eso si, ya dije que si aparecen los 100K SELL y LOL FOREVER


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Me ponía nervioso sí, pero no por perder, eso me daba igual, desde un principio lo hice como apuesta, como dinero perdido, lo mismo con AMC. Ya te digo, perdía más o menos un 70% y no vendí. El problema venía más bien de estar mirando la acción continuamente y estos días llego a un punto de estrés raro por ver si subia bajaba o qué, y se juntó con que ya hubo varios días en los cuales no hice cosas que debía hacer del tipo ir a comprar el pan, porque estaba pendiente de la acción, y estaba ya cansado que me estaba absorviendo en demasía, como bien decis por 300e de mierda.
> Vendí por eso y porque necesitaba tener algo de liquidez.




Pero bájate alguna app en el móvil y configuras alertas por precio o variación, la de Webull deja poner seis, son suficientes para tener alertas de precio una por abajo, otra por arriba, otra en la Luna y otra en Marte, y quedan dos para pitar por porcentaje.
Lo guay es que puedes ponerlo para que pite una vez o cada vez que toque el precio o porcentaje, eso al gusto.

Y si tienes el móvil en android 10 o 11, le pones un sonido diferente a la app para que sepas que es esto y no un WhatsApp de a saber quién.


Saludos!


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pero bájate alguna app en el móvil y configuras alertas por precio o variación, la de Webull deja poner seis, son suficientes para tener alertas de precio una por abajo, otra por arriba, otra en la Luna y otra en Marte, y quedan dos para pitar por porcentaje.
> Lo guay es que puedes ponerlo para que pite una vez o cada vez que toque el precio o porcentaje, eso al gusto.
> 
> Y si tienes el móvil en android 10 o 11, le pones un sonido diferente a la app para que sepas que es esto y no un WhatsApp de a saber quién.
> ...



Tegno 50 mil aplicaciones abiertas, uso webull, tradeview, degiro, revolut, y luego las webs sobre mercados, no estoy solo con GME, tanto en PC como en teléfono, jejej.


----------



## Naga2x (9 Mar 2021)

Yo entré a lo loco (tenía unas pocas de AMC pero no me atreví a GME). Tengo 1 mísera acción, pero al +80%.


----------



## chocolate (9 Mar 2021)

Pues mi novia pilló esta semana (edito: fue la semana pasada) una acción de GME a 120$ tras ver mi continuado hype. Ayer le conté todo el rollo de los memes y hoy ya ha empezado a decir "hold" cada poco tiempo a modo de coña.

Me siento como una ONG, simios.

PD: Edito para poner noticia
Gamestop no tiene nada que ver con una locura de masas [ENG]


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Pues mi novia pilló esta semana una acción de GME a 120$ tras ver mi continuado hype. Ayer le conté todo el rollo de los memes y hoy ya ha empezado a decir "hold" cada poco tiempo a modo de coña.
> 
> Me siento como una ONG, simios.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es decirla que cada vez que suba 100, te la chupa, eso sería de Maximun Simio


----------



## Gurney (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Tegno 50 mil aplicaciones abiertas, uso webull, tradeview, degiro, revolut, y luego las webs sobre mercados, no estoy solo con GME, tanto en PC como en teléfono, jejej.




Compañero, esto es una ludopatía como cualquier otra, y es conveniente desconectar para cuidar nuestra salud






chocolate dijo:


> Pues mi novia pilló esta semana una acción de GME a 120$ tras ver mi continuado hype. Ayer le conté todo el rollo de los memes y hoy ya ha empezado a decir "hold" cada poco tiempo a modo de coña.
> 
> Me siento como una ONG, simios.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Tegno 50 mil aplicaciones abiertas, uso webull, tradeview, degiro, revolut, y luego las webs sobre mercados, no estoy solo con GME, tanto en PC como en teléfono, jejej.



Pues si esta es la más volátil que tienes (seguro que sí), sería buen truco dedicar una app exclusivamente para esta acción, con un sonido propio.

Era por dar una idea y tal, estamos para compartir


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Pues mi novia pilló esta semana (edito: fue la semana pasada) una acción de GME a 120$ tras ver mi continuado hype. Ayer le conté todo el rollo de los memes y hoy ya ha empezado a decir "hold" cada poco tiempo a modo de coña.



Que no vea lo de "My girlfriend's boyfriend" o la hemos liao.


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Compañero, esto es una ludopatía como cualquier otra, y es conveniente desconectar para cuidar nuestra salud



Sí eso es lo que estoy aprendiendo más con todo esto, a controlar esa dopamina. Ponerme horarios etc etc... de hecho no tengo notificaciones en el teléfono, e intento mirar solo al abrir mercado y al cerrar. como 1 hora o así.


----------



## Zomb (9 Mar 2021)

Vamos a ver mongolo de 2021 entendía cuando durante hace un año empezo el covido y se podia jugar con las farmaceuticas, esta puta mierda no tiene ni pies ni cabeza asi que si hay alguien que sabe no hay vergüenza en preguntar.


----------



## Faldo (9 Mar 2021)

Zomb dijo:


> No sé si debería vender y esperar que haya un dip para meterme fuerte o esperar a que suba más (o al viernes), joder que hacer.



Por eso se le llama Diamond Hands, porque no nos tiembla el pulso para Holdear.


----------



## Snowball (9 Mar 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Por eso se le llama Diamond Hands, porque no nos tiembla el pulso para Holdear.



Hace 10 años, perdi un x10 por no ser un diamond hands.

Una pharma en plena phase III de su producto( un medicamento contra cancer) Compré a 2 $, 3/4 años despues, tras la aprobación de la FDA se fue a los 23$... y ahi si que llevaba pasta ( unos 10.000 $)

Vendí antes de los resultados de la phase III acojonado por el FUD y eso que me habia informado bien...

Esto de la bolsa es como estar en un puesto de combate, sangre fria y no dejarse influir por los vaivenes (bombardeos y muertos a tu alrededor)


----------



## Faldo (9 Mar 2021)

Puede que toda esta subida tenga un corrección y se puede aprovechar para llenarte de mas acciones, pero también en cualquier momento se pueden producir los famosos squeeze y irse el valor a la luna. 

Pero también hay que marcarse objetivos para saltar del barco, porque esos squeeze no se saben cuantos habrá (si hay alguno) y a donde llegaran, y cuando alcance la cima, caerá como una piedra.


----------



## jorlau (9 Mar 2021)

Naga2x dijo:


> Yo entré a lo loco (tenía unas pocas de AMC pero no me atreví a GME). Tengo 1 mísera acción, pero al +80%.



Una acción es suficiente para llegar a la luna  


HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (9 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Sois unos mierdas los que estáis vendiendo.
> 
> He metido aquí todas las cervezas que no me han dejado tomarme este año.
> 
> No creo que me vea en otra así, TODO O NADA !!!



He vendido el 20% y he salido con lo jugado. Ahora ya puedo aguantar ahí dentro TODA LA VIDA.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Faldo (9 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Hace 10 años, perdi un x10 por no ser un diamond hands.
> 
> Una pharma en plena phase III de su producto( un medicamento contra cancer) Compré a 2 $, 3/4 años despues, tras la aprobación de la FDA se fue a los 23$... y ahi si que llevaba pasta ( unos 10.000 $)
> 
> ...



Esta claro que en bolsa es todo psicología y aprender a controlar tus emociones, tanto como querer hacerte rico en dos días que te hagan asumir demasiados riesgos, como tener miedo a perder un céntimo.


----------



## Faldo (9 Mar 2021)

Yo entre fatal con 5 acciones en la primera hola a 219. Por lo menos ya estoy en verde. 

Yo también quiero mi 80% de revalorización

HOLD


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (9 Mar 2021)

Como ha cambiado la historia en un par de dias hoygan...de estar por encima del 80% en pérdidas a esto:







Me encanta esta acción. Me la quedo.

*HODL!  *


----------



## Buscape (9 Mar 2021)

Buscando soporte en 240%, jajaja. Maravilloso.

A ver en que queda hoy, seguro que hay montaña rusa para rato. Desconecto un rato y os leo esta noche, simiacos!!!

HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (9 Mar 2021)

Hoy AMC me esta dando sorpresa. (de momento).
Pronto le darán un capón


----------



## Hamtel (9 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pero bájate alguna app en el móvil y configuras alertas por precio o variación, la de Webull deja poner seis, son suficientes para tener alertas de precio una por abajo, otra por arriba, otra en la Luna y otra en Marte, y quedan dos para pitar por porcentaje.
> Lo guay es que puedes ponerlo para que pite una vez o cada vez que toque el precio o porcentaje, eso al gusto.
> 
> Y si tienes el móvil en android 10 o 11, le pones un sonido diferente a la app para que sepas que es esto y no un WhatsApp de a saber quién.
> ...



Y te vuelven locos los pitidos. Esta tarde en el curro era alucinante


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Mar 2021)

Por si alguien tiene interés en cruzar gráficas de Google Trends con las de precios, aquí queda.

https://trends.google.es/trends/explore?date=today 3-m&q=Gme

La idea sería dilucidar el rango de precio al que han entrado las marabuntas, para imaginar el porcentaje de paperhands. No vale para análisis, pero es una curiosidad.



En el mundillo crypto hay unos pacoindicadores sociales que fueron interesantes hasta hace poco, como este

LunarCRUSH | Social Media Analytics for Cryptocurrencies

ni idea si hay algo parecido con acciones


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Y te vuelven locos los pitidos. Esta tarde en el curro era alucinante



Me pasó ayer, las de +30%/-30%, ya te cagas... Hoy las tengo a 40.


----------



## bambum (9 Mar 2021)

Jajaja.

Como soy un HOLD pacosimio empedernido hace tiempo que no miraba la cotización y me ha dado un ataque de risa.

Tengo una rentabilidad del 160% pero hasta que no vea que los ceros dan la vuelta a la luna y vuelven ni me molesto.

Quiero ver fondos crebar!!!!


----------



## Faldo (9 Mar 2021)

Viendo Reddit hay gente que había metido una pasta (cientos de miles de $) a precios entre 90$ y 200$ y con 40$ la acción debían estar a punto de tirase por la ventana. Ahora todos están eufóricos, espero que no se traduzcan en ventas.


----------



## Insurrección (9 Mar 2021)

Es cierto que la Historia siempre se repite, es cíclica.

Esto es como los tulipanes aquellos, todo el mundo quería uno.



*HOLD !!!*


----------



## Piturco (9 Mar 2021)

Esto es indignante, indignante!!! He doblado mi inversión!! ¿¿¿Es que aquí no hay forma de perder pasta???


----------



## GwendyP (9 Mar 2021)

Tengo 0,55 acciones ( entré cuando estaba a 126$. Ni siquiera una completa.... pero ahí se queda. Hold, Paco. De momento tengo un 92% de ganancia... a-co-jo-nan-te. 

Lo Mantendré lo que pueda (que efectivamente no dejarán que llegue a la luna) para sacar algo en limpio de mis "pateticas inversiones".
Hoy me ha saltado un SL de Grifols (nunca creí que saltaría el stop, pero llegó....) y así unas cuantas a lo largo de esta semanita. Promediaremos e intentaremos quedarnos con lo puesto. No pido más (aunque el Lambo...)


----------



## GwendyP (9 Mar 2021)

Entre Mañana y el Viernes... to da moon (parece).


----------



## Faldo (9 Mar 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Esto es indignante, indignante!!! He doblado mi inversión!! ¿¿¿Es que aquí no hay forma de perder pasta???



Todavía estamos a tiempo.


----------



## electrón (9 Mar 2021)

Una pregunta para los menos APES, ¿Por qué no están haciendo ahora ladder attacks? o es que al ver que la tendencia es alcista no entran ya que sería perder pasta y se esperan a algún otro momento de más calma chicha para tirarla para abajo con fuerza y que salten los stops?


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Mar 2021)

Ya toca viajar en primera clase, compañeros simios.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## Insurrección (9 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 592707



Igual que tú pero con 12 acciones.


----------



## electrón (9 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 592707



Son tus stocks? a 46 le entraste bien con esas 50. congratulations


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Hoy AMC me esta dando sorpresa. (de momento).
> Pronto le darán un capón



Lo dudo sinceramente, si mañana salen buenos los resultados, se va a ir muy arriba, posiblemente las compras de hoy sean a ala espera de resultados mejores de lo esperado de mañana, eso, junto a otros factores de cortos y opciones que van venciendo día tras día, tienen hasta los 20$ aprox en apretar tuercas, igual que GME tiene aprox hasta los 300$, y luego hay un salto hacia los 800$.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Mar 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Son tus stocks? a 46 le entraste bien con esas 50. congratulations



Iba a entrar con 100 a 40 el viernes y me acojoné. Durante el finde estuve mirando datos y cuando abrió el mercado el lunes compré a 46 pero sólo 50 por si acaso. Soy un cagueta


----------



## WhiteRose (9 Mar 2021)

A partir las 21:30 entra los de la Champions a comprar al precio que sea, después de barrer los stops...


----------



## electrón (9 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> A partir las 21:30 entra los de la Champions a comprar al precio que sea, después de barrer los stops...



Explica eso hamijo, que siempre interesa saber


----------



## Hamtel (9 Mar 2021)

Me da pena haberme perdido lo de AMC. A 5 y pico estuve apunto de ,meterle 500 acciones pero me quedé fuera y ya no ha bajado


----------



## Sr. Breve (9 Mar 2021)

Se sabe algo de si han cerrado los cortos los de Melvin?


----------



## INE (9 Mar 2021)

¿Dónde están ahora los foreros doña angustias que decían que esto ya se había acabado?


----------



## jorlau (9 Mar 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Se sabe algo de si han cerrado los cortos los de Melvin?



Segun ellos hace tiempo.


Pero visto lo visto no creo.


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (9 Mar 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Una pregunta para los menos APES, ¿Por qué no están haciendo ahora ladder attacks? o es que al ver que la tendencia es alcista no entran ya que sería perder pasta y se esperan a algún otro momento de más calma chicha para tirarla para abajo con fuerza y que salten los stops?



Tienen menos munición están cediendo terreno y ls guardan para otros puntos clave.

Pero quien sabe, yo solo soy un retard  

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (9 Mar 2021)

Subir con un volumen tan bajo es una proeza.


----------



## marbruck (9 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Subir con un volumen tan bajo es una proeza.



Teniendo en cuenta que cuando los fondos juegan a venderse y comprarse ellos mismos paquetes de acciones a alta frecuencia el volúmen es un indicador poco fiable para los simios, no tenemos la información...


----------



## Gurney (9 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Subir con un volumen tan bajo es una proeza.




Cuál es el volumen de las últimas semanas y cuál es el de hoy?


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Cuál es el volumen de las últimas semanas y cuál es el de hoy?






Joder, sí que es bajo, ahora sí que no vende ni el tato. Los cortos que queden se van a reír...

*Edito: * estaba mal, es bajo pero no tanto. Actualizo con captura de nasdaq.com


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Subir con un volumen tan bajo es una proeza.



No, solo depende del precio al que se esté dispuesto a comprar y a vender. Si hay más gente con ganas de comprar que de vender, el precio sube, aunque el volumen sea bajo. Lo que hay que ver es el volumen de oferta y el de demanda.

Por poner un ejemplo extremo, si todos fuéramos diamond hands y pusiéramos precio de venta de varios miles, el que hiciera la siguiente compra, aunque fuera de una sola acción, dispararía el precio.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Lo dudo sinceramente, si mañana salen buenos los resultados, se va a ir muy arriba, posiblemente las compras de hoy sean a ala espera de resultados mejores de lo esperado de mañana, eso, junto a otros factores de cortos y opciones que van venciendo día tras día, tienen hasta los 20$ aprox en apretar tuercas, igual que GME tiene aprox hasta los 300$, y luego hay un salto hacia los 800$.



Con las acciones que vendieron en la subida se han quitado buena parte de la deuda; está claro que los resultados serán "buenos" o por lo menos mucho menos malos que el resto del año. Lo que es bueno, muy bueno, son las nuevas perspectivas para la empresa, con menos deuda, los cines abriéndose y ya salió la noticia de que en china la gente ha ido en masa a los cines. Lo que nunca se sabe en bolsa es cómo se tomará el mercado esos resultados, que muchas veces aún siendo buenos "se esperaban mejores". 

Resumiendo, aunque a corto plazo no se puede saber la reacción del mercado, a medio plazo hay muy buen escenario. Un HODL _cantao, _tanto por la locura como por las expectativas.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 592757
> 
> 
> Joder, sí que es bajo, ahora sí que no vende ni el tato. Los cortos que queden se van a reír...



El volumen de hoy está +o- en consonancia con la media, no sé de donde sacarás esos números.


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El volumen de hoy está +o- en consonancia con la media, no sé de donde sacarás esos números.
> Ver archivo adjunto 592763



Pues ni idea, es lo que dice Degiro. Es verdad que está mal.
Ahora lo que no sé es de donde has sacado el tuyo, porque según la página oficial del nasdaq es mucho más bajo


----------



## Hamtel (9 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pues ni idea, es lo que dice Degiro. Es verdad que está mal.
> Ahora lo que no sé es de donde has sacado el tuyo, porque según la página oficial del nasdaq es mucho más bajo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 592770



Será el volumen que mueve Degiro


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Tienen menos munición están cediendo terreno y ls guardan para otros puntos clave.
> 
> Pero quien sabe, yo solo soy un retard
> 
> HOLD



Porque los ladder hacia arriba les han ganado y no les vale ya el juego, personalmente creo que han asumido ya esa pérdida y ya lo están cubriendo hace días, de diferentes maneras, comprando de poco en poco para las opciones, comprando en picos bajos para subirla. Al final a esta gente le da igual que suba o baje, si no pueden con la subida, se unen a ella y minimizan pérdidas en el mismo carro que los demás. Vamos que sacan dinero con la subida y las perdidas a cortos y opciones que tiene las van cubriendo, aunque en general la jugada GME les ha salido muy cara, y a los que no han vendido les ha salido genial. 
Se ha aguantado la artimaña de los Hfs que intentaban acabar con GME, y se les ha dado por el culo, se han intentado cubrir con las opciones y se les ha dado por el culo.
Así que esto está siendo un WIN para el retail!!!


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Será el volumen que mueve Degiro



Pues no sé... No creo que haya movido casi 60 millones de media los últimos 10 días


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

Somos unos simios de puta madre, poco se ha movido en todo el día. Va calando la idea de vender con Venta a Precio Limitado NUNCA A MERCADO.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pues ni idea, es lo que dice Degiro. Es verdad que está mal.
> Ahora lo que no sé es de donde has sacado el tuyo, porque según la página oficial del nasdaq es mucho más bajo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 592770



En la oficial del nasdaq el volumen es igual, lo que cambia es la media por que la cogen de un intervalo mayor
GameStop Corporation Common Stock (GME) Stock Quotes | Nasdaq


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Porque los ladder hacia arriba les han ganado y no les vale ya el juego, personalmente creo que han asumido ya esa pérdida y ya lo están cubriendo hace días, de diferentes maneras, comprando de poco en poco para las opciones, comprando en picos bajos para subirla. Al final a esta gente le da igual que suba o baje, si no pueden con la subida, se unen a ella y minimizan pérdidas en el mismo carro que los demás. Vamos que sacan dinero con la subida y las perdidas a cortos y opciones que tiene las van cubriendo, aunque en general la jugada GME les ha salido muy cara, y a los que no han vendido les ha salido genial.
> Se ha aguantado la artimaña de los Hfs que intentaban acabar con GME, y se les ha dado por el culo, se han intentado cubrir con las opciones y se les ha dado por el culo.
> Así que esto está siendo un WIN para el retail!!!



¿Como hacían los ladder attacks si no era con nuevos cortos?.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

.... Porque hay que comprar acciones, no putos CFDs ni otra mierda financiera....

aunque por 1,03 tampoco pasa mucho, la cuestión es no apalancarse para poder Holdear a gusto


----------



## jorlau (9 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Porque los ladder hacia arriba les han ganado y no les vale ya el juego, personalmente creo que han asumido ya esa pérdida y ya lo están cubriendo hace días, de diferentes maneras, comprando de poco en poco para las opciones, comprando en picos bajos para subirla. Al final a esta gente le da igual que suba o baje, si no pueden con la subida, se unen a ella y minimizan pérdidas en el mismo carro que los demás. Vamos que sacan dinero con la subida y las perdidas a cortos y opciones que tiene las van cubriendo, aunque en general la jugada GME les ha salido muy cara, y a los que no han vendido les ha salido genial.
> Se ha aguantado la artimaña de los Hfs que intentaban acabar con GME, y se les ha dado por el culo, se han intentado cubrir con las opciones y se les ha dado por el culo.
> Así que esto está siendo un WIN para el retail!!!




Aquí no ha ganado nadie todavía, esto es una guerra larga y de desgaste, queda mucha tela que cortar todavía.


HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Mar 2021)

Puede, sí. Nadie sabe, pero tiene buena pinta. Yo esperaba que hoy cayera, sinceramente.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## Desencantado (9 Mar 2021)

En las noticias que publica Ninety Nine relacionadas con mi cartera sale una de RT que dice *"Las acciones de Gamestop se disparan más del 40% tras anunciar que formará un comité para enfocarse en el comercio en línea"*

Como si a alguno aquí le importase una mierda a qué se dedica GME. A mi me gusta por las letras. HODL.


----------



## Buscape (9 Mar 2021)

Over 250 chavales


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Mar 2021)

Acabando en todo lo alto, como debe ser.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (9 Mar 2021)

Que conste que he seguido el hilo desde sus comienzos y tengo la nada impresionante cifra de 249 acciones de AMC, compradas a 8.8 durante el primer rally. Me he comido subidas a 20 y bajadas a casi 5 y aquí sigo. En retrospectiva, debí haber entrado con más cuando estaba en 5 y pico.

Mi mayor error de todo esto: no haber cogido GME tmb cuando estaba barata y decidirme sólo por AMC porque creía que era la ¨tapada¨. Mi otro error, no haberme salido en un nivel aceptable (16-17) y reentrar en la bajada a los infiernos que tuvo. Al margen de guerras santas y cruzadas varias, aquí se viene a jugar joder.

HOOOOOOOLD CON FURIA PORCINA!

Sesión de hoy de AMC por cierto. Ha cerrado en 10.5 +/- y manana salen los resultados....Veremos cómo sigue la fiesta.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

Que asco de acción, todos los días subiendo un 20 x ciento, creo que en breves las cambio por unas aerolíneas y hoteles en máximos


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

Por cierto yo ya se cuando vender, y no es ni en 500 ni 1000 ni en 5000, si no cuando aparezca en este hilo un forero llamado zparo. 

Cuando zparo aparezca el hijo de puta comprando y holdeando vendo todo, como si es en 200, es el pistoletazo de que en 1 semana todo se va a la mierda.


----------



## jorlau (9 Mar 2021)

Otro buen dia de +2×%, hay que acostumbrarse.

No quieren asustarnos con las subidas y que salgamos en desbandada rompiendo la línea de hold  


HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por cierto yo ya se cuando vender, y no es ni en 500 ni 1000 ni en 5000, si no cuando aparezca en este hilo un forero llamado zparo.
> 
> Cuando zparo aparezca el hijo de puta comprando y holdeando vendo todo, como si es en 200, es el pistoletazo de que en 1 semana todo se va a la mierda.



Avisa que creo que lo tengo ignorado.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (9 Mar 2021)

El aftermarket de AMC es tronchante. Subidón vertical a 11.8


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¿Como hacían los ladder attacks si no era con nuevos cortos?.



Se genera volumen compravendiendose paquetes con determinados precios a determinados momentos, se usan ordenadores que abren y cierran posiciones en menos de un segundo, se llama high frequency trading, por supuesto no se sabe cuáles son las fórmulas que usan etc etc... Posiblemente sean fórmulas fabricadas expresamente para cierta acción en cierto momento.


----------



## xzess (9 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Aquí no ha ganado nadie todavía, esto es una guerra larga y de desgaste, queda mucha tela que cortar todavía.
> 
> 
> HOLD



Sólo con leer el título, noticia de hoy, es más o menos de lo mejor políticamente/económicamente que podemos conseguir:

GameStop Prompts U.S. to Consider New Rules for Options, Shorts


----------



## OYeah (10 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Sólo con leer el título, noticia de hoy, es más o menos de lo mejor políticamente/económicamente que podemos conseguir:
> 
> GameStop Prompts U.S. to Consider New Rules for Options, Shorts




Si antes lo digo antes pasa.

Creo que hace dos dias lo dije, que venia eso. El casino se ha salido de madre, la ruleta tiene imanes como puños de gordos.


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

El precio de cierre de ayer es curioso 246,90, contiene los mismos números que 69420



HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (10 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Se genera volumen compravendiendose paquetes con determinados precios a determinados momentos, se usan ordenadores que abren y cierran posiciones en menos de un segundo, se llama high frequency trading, por supuesto no se sabe cuáles son las fórmulas que usan etc etc... Posiblemente sean fórmulas fabricadas expresamente para cierta acción en cierto momento.



Si, pero para hacer eso necesitan acciones que no tienen y las piden prestadas para hacerlo (porque no las consiguen en el mercado). Y por mucho volumen que muevan para bajar la acción, en el proceso se van quedando como estaban o con más cortos. No cubren nada, todo lo que compran a través de nuevos préstamos lo tienen comprometido en los viejos préstamos. 

Y no lo hacen ya por dos cosas.
1) Ven que ya no bajan el precio.
2) En su proceso ven que desde fuera no solo no se vende, sino que le compran algunas de esas acciones. Y de nuevo tienen menos acciones, necesitan pedir prestadas para hacer esta estrategia... Y según quedan menos acciones para coger prestadas, cada vez es más caro. Así que quedan... Peor.


----------



## anonimocobarde (10 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Se genera volumen compravendiendose paquetes con determinados precios a determinados momentos, se usan ordenadores que abren y cierran posiciones en menos de un segundo, se llama high frequency trading, por supuesto no se sabe cuáles son las fórmulas que usan etc etc...



Yo no creo que el HFT tenga nada que ver con estos supuestos ataques.

La gracia del HFT es que si yo quiero vender a 50 y tú quieres comprar a 51, se mete un bot de por medio, me compra mi acción a 50 y te la vende a ti a 51. Muy simplificado y exagerado, pero arañan unos céntimos (¡o fracción de céntimo!) por cada acción vendida.

El HFT no es una gran conspiración de amigotes que se lucran a nuestra costa, todo lo contrario, es posiblemente donde se llevan a cabo las "luchas" más sangrienta de Wall Street. Para un bot de HFT tardar un *MICROSEGUNDO *menos en tomar la decisión adecuada supone una ventaja competitiva.


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

Anoche recibí este correo. Presentación de resultado el día 23.03.21 y hasta podemos conectarnos por videoconferencia  



GameStop Announces Fourth Quarter and Fiscal Year 2020 Earnings Release Date
GameStop Corp <no-reply@mail.gcs-web.com> Anular suscripción

mar, 9 mar 22:10 (hace 11 horas)

para mí

GameStop Announces Fourth Quarter and Fiscal Year 2020 Earnings Release Date

GRAPEVINE, Texas, March 09, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME), today announced that it will report fourth quarter and fiscal year 2020 earnings results after the market closes on Tuesday, March 23, 2021. The company will host an investor conference call at 5:00 pm ET on the same day to review the company’s financial results. This call and any supplemental information can be accessed at GameStop Corp.’s investor relations home page at Home Page | Gamestop Corp.. The phone number for the investor conference call is 877-451-6152 and the confirmation code is 13715567. The conference call will be archived for two months on GameStop’s corporate website.

General information about GameStop Corp. can be obtained at the Company’s corporate website. Follow @GameStop and @GameStopCorp on Twitter and find GameStop on Facebook at www.facebook.com/GameStop.

Contact
GameStop Corp. Investor Relations
(817) 424-2001
investorrelations@gamestop.com



Traducción de google:

GameStop anuncia la fecha de publicación de las ganancias del cuarto trimestre y del año fiscal 2020
GameStop Corp <no-reply@mail.gcs-web.com> Suscripción anular mar, 9 mar 22:10 (hace 11 horas)
para mí

GameStop anuncia la fecha de publicación de las ganancias del cuarto trimestre y del año fiscal 2020

GRAPEVINE, Texas, 9 de marzo de 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME), anunció hoy que informará los resultados de las ganancias del cuarto trimestre y del año fiscal 2020 después del cierre del mercado el martes 23 de marzo de 2021. El La empresa realizará una teleconferencia para inversores a las 5:00 pm hora del este del mismo día para revisar los resultados financieros de la empresa. Se puede acceder a esta llamada y a cualquier información complementaria en la página de inicio de relaciones con inversionistas de GameStop Corp. en Home Page | Gamestop Corp.. El número de teléfono de la teleconferencia para inversores es 877-451-6152 y el código de confirmación es 13715567. La teleconferencia se archivará durante dos meses en el sitio web corporativo de GameStop. 

Se puede obtener información general sobre GameStop Corp. en el sitio web corporativo de la Compañía. Siga a @GameStop y @GameStopCorp en Twitter y busque GameStop en Facebook en www.facebook.com/GameStop. 
Contacto Relaciones con inversores de GameStop Corp. (817) 424-2001 investorrelations@gamestop.com



HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Mar 2021)

Frankfurt se ha levantado jugueton.
Habrá reparto de dividendos?


----------



## Neo_86 (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> El precio de cierre de ayer es curioso 246,90, contiene los mismos números que 69420
> 
> 
> 
> HOLD



Esto se está convirtiendo en una secta, con nuestros propios libros sagrados hablando de profecias (autocumplidas?)


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Esto se está convirtiendo en una secta, con nuestros propios libros sagrados hablando de profecias (autocumplidas?)



Si más o menos  

Pero hay muchos números de gente que sabe detrás y las matemáticas no engañan.

Hasta la luna y más allá 


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

*283,51* +36,61 (14,83 %)
*Antes de la apertura*: 4:07AM EST


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *283,51* +36,61 (14,83 %)
> *Antes de la apertura*: 4:07AM EST


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Que bárbaro


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

A este paso, hoy abrimos en 300$


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

this lines up with this DD which says the hedge funds can stay solvent until about the $600-720 mark


----------



## Jebediah (10 Mar 2021)

¿
¿Otro mes? Con las risas que nos estamos pegando que dure años si quieren XD


----------



## Neo_86 (10 Mar 2021)

Hace tiempo que no era tan feliz, que lindo ser un retrasado con mis 5 acciones jugando como cuando jugaba con mis 5 power rangers en mi epoca de niño autista...


----------



## Olivander's (10 Mar 2021)

que puta locura esto no? joder no para de subir, compre a 100 o así hace unos días para hacer la gracia y estoy flipando


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

El DTCC tiene un fondo de cobertura de 69 BILLONES DE $

Suficiente para pagarnos a los retards 100k por stonk


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

6 mandamientos del ape retarded





_*If gamestop doesn't squeeze by March, continue to buy and hold. Don't get discouraged. The rich get rich by being patient.*_
_*If the prices rocket, don't sell for pennies on the dollar. We all know what we have here. It's a once in a lifetime opportunity to get to 100k.*_
_*Do not attempt to day trade. This just slows down the squeeze*_
_*The higher the stock goes = more fud and shills. Do not listen to them.*_
_*If the stock drops = buy more if you can and hold. Hedge funds will artificially drop the price to make you think everyone has sold and left you bag holding. We're in this together. There will also be fud and shills when it drops. Believe in your fellow apes.*_
_*The sub can possibly be shut down/compromised. Just remember, they're doing everything they can to have you sell. JUST HOLD.*_


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> this lines up with this DD which says the hedge funds can stay solvent until about the $600-720 mark



Recomiendo su lectura. Los famosos $700 dólares que anticipé hace mes y medio casi y yo sin saberlo. 

¡Qué tío! ¡Qué buenas matemáticas!

Hoy nos vamos a los 300 y de aquí al viernes tenemos nuestro_ gamma squeeze,_ porque el _squeeze_ como saben ustedes queridos retards, hans´t been squoze yet!


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Fecha para el advenimiento del mesias Squeeze :

*between march 15th and march 19th

*

Los IDUS DE MARZO


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Fecha para el advenimiento del mesias Squeeze :
> 
> *between march 15th and march 19th*
> 
> Los IDUS DE MARZO



¡Coño, los idus de marzo!
*
Madre mía!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GwendyP (10 Mar 2021)

_Also sprach Tochovista :_

*Pero...¿No iba a ser en Octubre?...*


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> El DTCC tiene un fondo de cobertura de 69 BILLONES DE $
> 
> Suficiente para pagarnos a los retards 100k por stonk



Por eso la proposición de cambio de normativa. Quieren que no llegue la opción de que ellos tengan que cubrir. 

Quieren que el marrón de los HF se lo coman los HF, y adiós privilegios, y la permisividad de acciones que no pueden realmente cubrir.


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Por eso la proposición de cambio de normativa. Quieren que no llegue la opción de que ellos tengan que cubrir.
> 
> *Quieren que el marrón de los HF se lo coman los HF, y adiós privilegios, y la permisividad de acciones que no pueden realmente cubrir.*



THIS

SE ACABÓ EL JUEGO = GAMESTOP

Tiro al aire para jabalies?


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> THIS
> 
> SE ACABÓ EL JUEGO = GAMESTOP





Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> ¡Coño, los idus de marzo!
> 
> *Madre mía!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



19 Marzo 2021, año 0 de nuestra nueva era


*And at what day does the shit hit the fan again? Oh, right, a Friday. But not any day. It’s Friday, March 19th 2021.*_ 


*MY Conclusion*: The squeeze is inevitable. It got delayed many times, but no matter what data you look at, the outcome is always the same, everything points to this specific date. Also: Other Hedge funds smell blood. They can take out some of their biggest competitors as well as making billions and billions of dollars in the process. There couldn’t be a bigger win win situation for them, than this one. I think the squeeze is starting a few days, maybe even a week prior to March 19th. I think that it’ll start March 15th and build up all the way to March 19th, were the real rocket takes off. How long is it going to last? I don’t know, no one does. But I think it’s going to last for at least one week. Of course, it’s going to get more and more expensive to buy in over time, so you don’t want to miss out. As always: Buy and Hodl._


----------



## Insurrección (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> El DTCC tiene un fondo de cobertura de 69 BILLONES DE $
> 
> Suficiente para pagarnos a los retards 100k por stonk



Serán billones useños, es decir, eso solamente nos da 920$ por acción... más lo que palmen los Hedgies.


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> *Serán billones useños, e*s decir, eso solamente nos da 920$ por acción... más lo que palmen los Hedgies.



Si, lo he dicho en billones europedos

en USA son TRILLONESSSSSSS

69 TRILLONES DE $ EL FONDO DE COBERTURA DTCC


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

Good morning San Diago,

I am Rensole,

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING APES!
None of this is financial advice, everything expressed here in a retards idea of whatsup.
OMG THE GOVERNMENT

Ok so I've read a lot of people posting shit along the lines of "omg the government will halt this".

So lets address that right here where it get's the most exposure.

I don't think they will for several reasons, namely;

This is way, way bigger than just the US. Dozens of countries are involved in this. If the U.S tried to shut down trading there would be international consequences and people would no longer trust the USA to do business with, economically isolating and crippling the USA economy for years.

It would completely shatter market confidence and result in an exodus of investors. I don’t think the economy would ever recover from such a betrayal.

It’s in the governments best interest to let this play out. Not only will they get that sweet capital gains tax, they’ll look like the good guys. It could also lead to an economic explosion as millions of retail investors put their earnings back into the economy.

people say "but HF are connected" correct but this is bigger than just citadel or Apex, this is also other whales on our side, investors are like sharks once they smell blood in the water and see an opportunity to take out 1 or 2 competitors they'll do their best to take them out.
We are now bigger than Mutual funds and Hedgefunds combined. Just let that idea set in for a minute.

by this graph alone... well they're no longer the sharks, we are. expect them to try and pull the plug at any given time, expect them to try everything to get out of this. but I personally don't think they're going to get out from under this.

they're under the scrutinizing eye of the entire world, remember

Hf's trying to pull the plug once got us a senate hearing.

if they'd do it again it's financial suicide.


Traducido por google:


Buenos dias San Diago, 
Yo soy Rensole GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD ¡MONOS DE LA MAÑANA! 
Nada de esto es un consejo financiero, todo lo expresado aquí en una idea retrasada de lo que pasa.

Dios mío, el gobierno

Ok, he leído a mucha gente publicando cosas como "Dios mío, el gobierno detendrá esto". Así que abordemos eso aquí mismo, donde está la mayor exposición. No creo que lo hagan por varias razones, a saber;

Esto es mucho, mucho más grande que solo EE. UU. Decenas de países están involucrados en esto. Si los EE. UU. Intentaran cerrar el comercio, habría consecuencias internacionales y la gente ya no confiaría en los EE. UU. Para hacer negocios, aislando económicamente y paralizando la economía de los EE. UU. Durante años.

Destrozaría por completo la confianza del mercado y provocaría un éxodo de inversores. No creo que la economía se recupere jamás de semejante traición.

Lo mejor para los gobiernos es dejar que esto se desarrolle. No solo obtendrán ese dulce impuesto a las ganancias de capital, sino que se verán como los buenos. También podría conducir a una explosión económica a medida que millones de inversores minoristas vuelvan a poner sus ganancias en la economía.

la gente dice "pero HF están conectados" correcto, pero esto es más grande que una ciudadela o Apex, también hay otras ballenas de nuestro lado, los inversores son como tiburones una vez que huelen sangre en el agua y ven la oportunidad de eliminar a 1 o 2 competidores harán todo lo posible para eliminarlos. Ahora somos más grandes que los fondos mutuos y los hedgefunds combinados. Deja que esa idea se asiente por un minuto.

solo por este gráfico ... bueno, ya no son los tiburones, nosotros lo somos. espere que intenten desconectarse en cualquier momento, espere que intenten todo para salir de esto. pero personalmente no creo que vayan a salir de esto.

Están bajo la mirada escrutadora de todo el mundo, recuerda

Hf está tratando de desconectarnos una vez nos consiguió una audiencia en el Senado.

si lo vuelven a hacer, es un suicidio financiero.





HOLD


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

... de Rensole

So why have we not yet gone BRRRR

these guys have a lot to lose in this situation, so don't expect them to take everything and just roll over, a cornered animal would do everything to survive, expect a greedy HF to do the same.

Most likely (what my smooth noggin thinks) is that they're trying to stall for a simple reason, liquidate other assets, move them off shore to a bank account which the usa can't touch so they have some money for after the bankrupcy.

You only go bankrupt once.

And the rich don't go broke like the rest of us. I go broke I'm crying in an old ass Camry, they go broke and they laugh in their Bahama vacation home.

If this break $xxx dollars I'll do ....nothing!

Because I'll be holding to 100k minimum.

if I look at the graph it tells me the last spike was $347 (nasdaq) just to give you an idea we are just a 100 bucks or so away from that RIGHT NOW.

folding at a $1000 is still paperhanding in my book but that's just me, I'll be holding for 100 times that.

because this is a once in a lifetime opportunity and I don't think we will ever see a situation like this ever again. especially with the new DTCC rules that are coming in.

Adjust your baseline and expectancy, adjust your view to see big numbers and see where the nice tendyman will bring you.

Because soon will the Tendyman come to take our rocket into the sun <3

Gme going 10k-50k-100k-500k

Ok so I heard a lot of talk about "if it go's to 100k it will ruin the economy".

No it may ruin the stock market for a hot minute but not the economy.

why you ask? easy the Economy is not the stock market or vice versa.

first of all 'ruin the economy' is, and always has been, a dogwhistle for rich people losing their superyachts, how many times was the "economy" ruined and the people on wall-street went on with business as usual?

the thing is, once we get our gains and we pay the taxes the economy is back up.Due to the gains being put back into the economy right away (paying off debts, mortgages, bills in general) the economy will be healthier then ever, also we'll most likely see a lot of people start their own charity or business or something along the way.

which also stimulates the economy further.

So when they cry on tv saying "they're ruining the economy" no jackass we are doing the same thing to you that you did to all of us for years. the economy wont crash, the economy will flourish as people will for once be able to pay their bills, for once they'll be able to LIVE instead of EXIST to work from paycheck to paycheck.



Traducido por google:


Entonces, ¿por qué aún no nos hemos convertido en BRRRR? 

estos tipos tienen mucho que perder en esta situación, así que no espere que se lleven todo y se den la vuelta, un animal acorralado haría todo lo posible para sobrevivir, espere que un HF codicioso haga lo mismo.

Lo más probable (lo que piensa mi suave cabeza) es que están tratando de estancarse por una razón simple, liquidar otros activos, trasladarlos fuera de la costa a una cuenta bancaria que los Estados Unidos no pueden tocar para que tengan algo de dinero para después de la quiebra.

. Solo quiebra una vez. 

Y los ricos no se arruinan como el resto de nosotros. Me arruino Estoy llorando en un viejo Camry, se arruinan y se ríen en su casa de vacaciones en las Bahamas.

Si esto rompe $ xxx dólares, haré ... ¡nada! 

Porque me quedaré con un mínimo de 100k. 

si miro el gráfico, me dice que el último pico fue de $ 347 (nasdaq) solo para darle una idea de que estamos a solo 100 dólares de eso AHORA MISMO. 

doblar a $ 1000 todavía es papel a mano en mi libro, pero ese soy solo yo, aguantaré 100 veces eso.

porque esta es una oportunidad única en la vida y no creo que volvamos a ver una situación como esta. especialmente con las nuevas reglas DTCC que están entrando. 

Ajuste su línea de base y expectativa, ajuste su vista para ver grandes números y vea a dónde lo llevará el simpático cuidador. Porque pronto vendrá el Tendyman a llevar nuestro cohete al sol <3

Gme va a 10k-50k-100k-500k 

Ok, escuché mucho hablar sobre "si llega a los 100k arruinará la economía". 

No, puede arruinar el mercado de valores por un minuto caluroso, pero no la economía. 

¿Porque preguntas? fácil la economía no es la bolsa o viceversa.

En primer lugar, "arruinar la economía" es, y siempre ha sido, un silbato para los ricos que pierden sus superyates, ¿cuántas veces se arruinó la "economía" y la gente de Wall Street siguió con sus negocios como de costumbre?

La cuestión es que, una vez que obtenemos nuestras ganancias y pagamos los impuestos, la economía se recupera. Debido a que las ganancias se devuelven a la economía de inmediato (saldar deudas, hipotecas, facturas en general), la economía estará más saludable que nunca , también es muy probable que veamos a muchas personas comenzar su propia organización benéfica o negocio o algo en el camino.

lo que también estimula aún más la economía.

Entonces, cuando lloran en la televisión diciendo "están arruinando la economía", no tontos, te estamos haciendo lo mismo que nos hiciste a todos durante años. la economía no colapsará, la economía florecerá ya que la gente podrá por una vez pagar sus cuentas, por una vez podrán VIVIR en lugar de EXISTIR para trabajar de cheque en cheque de pago.





HOLD


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Buena observación.

No queda sino hacer HODL como macacos en celo.

This is the way


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

Pido por favor que Calopez no cuelgue el hilo en el Principal. Se nos va a llenar de más monos el hilo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2021)

Para entretenerse un rato.

*Las acciones como cultura pop: el bombo de Gamestop y Wallstreetbets*
La supuesta pelea de “Wallstreetbets” y Wall Street ofrece el mejor entretenimiento desde hace semanas. Pero la historia cuenta más sobre la dinámica de los mercados que sobre una heroica lucha de clases. Un análisis.

Inversores minoristas contra los lobos de Wall Street, la comunidad "Wallstreetbets" de Reddit contra los fondos de cobertura: la supuesta batalla por la soberanía sobre los mercados financieros ha vuelto a centrarse un mes después de la supuesta reducción de Gamestop y otras acciones. Pero hay dinámicas más diversas detrás de esto.
Sin duda, la historia tiene potencial hollywoodense. Sin embargo, en un examen sobrio, las historias de David contra Goliat o la lucha de clases se esfuman rápidamente.
El romance de la redistribución
Suenan obvias aF rimero. Algunos inversores han obtenido ganancias significativas, con capturas de pantalla circulando en el subreddit "Wallstreetbets" durante semanas, mostrando altas ganancias de las acciones de Gamestop. En historias conmovedoras, los usuarios cuentan cómo este sentido de comunidad ha cambiado sus vidas. Los ganadores informan con orgullo que utilizan parte de su riqueza recientemente acumulada para obras de caridad. ¿Qué fondo de cobertura haría eso ...
Entonces, ¿es una redistribución romántica de ricos a pobres? Solo de forma condicional. Otros han sufrido pérdidas más graves que los grandes apostadores porque se unieron a la tendencia demasiado tarde. La lucha de clases a menudo evocada no es eso. Incluso si a menudo se dice en los comentarios de “Wallstreetbets” que los supuestos perdedores solo deben esperar lo suficiente para obtener ganancias. No es una pérdida a menos que venda.
La marcha de la democratización
Un término utilizado y generalmente adoptado por el neo-corredor "Robinhood" es la "democratización de los mercados de valores" . Tarifas bajas, facilidad de uso: comprar acciones o derivados más riesgosos es tan complicado como pedir una pizza.
La reciente gran cantidad de inversores minoristas puede haber desatado un poder previamente desconocido. Probablemente pronto dará lugar a nuevas regulaciones para evitar nuevos casos como Gamestop. Cuando los “expertos financieros” hablan de colusión ilegal y explotación de este poder, surge la pregunta: ¿cuál es la diferencia entre un fondo de inversión o de cobertura que gestiona miles de millones de euros y muchas personas que toman la misma decisión individualmente y por tanto invierten miles de millones en una acción? Simplemente se unieron al casino ahora. Los analistas y los profesionales pueden estar igualmente equivocados.
Además, existe un mecanismo muy sencillo:
El mercado de valores está inundado de dinero, la demanda de valores está aumentando.
La oferta sigue siendo la misma.
Los precios de las acciones están subiendo.
Por lo tanto, el mercado de valores tiene una inflación más alta que las monedas reales. Esto también se evidencia por el hecho de que, a pesar de la pandemia y las recesiones económicas masivas (Alemania: -5%), los principales índices bursátiles aumentaron el año anterior y el DAX se encuentra en un récord en estos días. Beneficiario es quien ha invertido durante mucho tiempo (o en el momento adecuado).

Los análisis que no han incluido esto han sido inútiles durante meses. Si se trata de una burbuja que pronto estallará, los recién llegados en particular sangrarán. Entonces la economía mundial también tiene problemas bastante grandes; es un sistema que se sobrecalienta por completo. Los inversores de “Wallstreetbets”, que aún enfrentan las pérdidas materiales de la crisis financiera de 2008, especialmente en los EE. UU., Esperan una porción del pastel antes de esto.
Pero, ¿de qué sirve esta "democratización" si una proporción significativa no puede participar en ella por falta de recursos? Incluso con esta "redistribución", la riqueza permanece dentro de los porcentajes superiores. Los privilegios solo se han extendido, todos los jugadores deben ser conscientes de este casino. Y una regla milenaria no ha cambiado como resultado de todo esto: al final, el banco gana.

Durante mucho tiempo, el mercado de valores ya no refleja el valor real de las empresas. Si quiere tener éxito, intente apostar más rápido y con más éxito que la multitud. El comercio de opciones y los derivados, que no solo predicen objetivos sino que los definen con riesgo de pérdidas / ganancias, alimentan esto. A diferencia de las apuestas deportivas, los inversores rara vez sufren una pérdida total, al menos en el caso de las inversiones tradicionales; a largo plazo, las acciones han demostrado su valía con excepciones. Sin embargo, sigue siendo una especulación, como lo demostraron recientemente las acciones de AMD de manera impresionante: sin noticias provenientes de o sobre la compañía, las acciones perdieron alrededor del 20 por ciento de su valor debido al comercio de opciones. Aparte de eso, la evolución muestra que invertir en acciones significa apostar por el futuro.

Ahora a Gamestop. Aquí primero debemos limpiarnos con algunos prejuicios. Por ejemplo, el usuario DeepFuckingValue (DFV) aka Roaring Kitty, a menudo se refiere a como un “líder”. Eso es simplemente incorrecto. En el subreddit “Wallstreetbets” es uno de los 9.2 millones de usuarios. Tiene más de 270.000 seguidores en Twitter, pero sus publicaciones, en su mayoría memes de juegos y anuncios de transmisiones en vivo, tenían apenas más de 40 me gusta antes de diciembre. Sus videos en YouTube ahora tienen más éxito, su primer análisis del share de Gamestop tiene casi un millón de visitas. Las transmisiones en vivo con los intermedios, por otro lado, todavía están atascadas con unos pocos miles de clics.

En septiembre de 2019, DFV publicó una publicación sobre su GME-Yolo en el subreddit "Wallstreetbets". Yolo es sinónimo de poner todo el esfuerzo en una acción arriesgada. Incluso en el foro, que celebra una "ganancia de pornografía" (altas ganancias) así como una "pérdida sporn" (altas pérdidas), inicialmente se burlaron de él por su Yolo. Pero con las actualizaciones periódicas y los números positivos, recibió cada vez más atención y seguidores. Sus publicaciones son más polémicas que recordatorias. Esto también va en contra de la tesis del líder

Mucho más, se ha desarrollado un culto a la personalidad en torno a Keith Gill, su nombre real. Durante semanas, cada captura de pantalla de su depósito ha incluido comentarios como "Si todavía estoy, todavía estoy" o "Este es el camino" (alusión a la serie "El mandaloriano" y su estricto código de conducta). .
"Autistas" y "Degenerados"
La propia Comunidad no se toma muy en serio a sí misma. El grado en que autodescripciones como "autistas", "degenerados", "retrasados" junto con lenguaje vulgar y sexismo ("tetas arriba" para el fracaso, "osos gay" para vendedores en corto o comentarios sin sentido sobre la amiga de la mujer, etc. .) hacerla accesible a los forasteros, especialmente a las mujeres, debe ser cuestionada críticamente. Especialmente ahora, cuando “Wallstreetbets” con más de nueve millones de miembros parece haber llegado a una audiencia más amplia. Por otro lado, difícilmente pude encontrar declaraciones políticas que pudieran atribuirse a un espectro de derecha-izquierda o una actitud ultracapitalista o anticapitalista en las seis semanas que llevo allí.
El subreddit, por tanto, no es una plataforma para la lucha de clases por autodefinición. Mucho más, la comunidad se crea para los jugadores que piensan y esperan conseguir el gran lanzamiento con una apuesta arriesgada (a menudo opciones). Debido a la gran atención a la participación de Gamestop, un gran número de miembros ahora reservó ganancias. Con sus “acciones de memes”, han revelado un factor que hasta ahora se ha incorporado poco en los análisis de acciones y es difícilmente predecible: el valor idealista de una empresa.
Análisis en profundidad
Pero detrás de “Wallstreetbets” hay mucho más que un montón de idiotas, carteles de memes y jugadores de Yolo. Se discuten en profundidad análisis en profundidad (“Due Dilligence”, DD), empresas individuales y mercados, como la contribución de DFV en Youtube. Después de que la comunidad se resistió a la especulación con la plata en las últimas semanas, las acciones de marihuana y la compañía de software Palantir, por ejemplo, entraron en foco.
Pero Gamestop fue, y es, un caso especial. Mientras tanto, principalmente por el bombo publicitario, pero también en términos de contenido, como lo ilustró recientemente la revista Forbes . En los meses anteriores, los fondos de cobertura se habían disparado contra la empresa y habían deprimido artificialmente el precio de las acciones con las ventas en corto . Al parecer, se basaron en un efecto dominó:
Al pedir prestado y vender acciones en masa, el precio cae
Los accionistas asustados venden cuando el precio cae, el precio cae aún más
Los vendedores en corto pueden recomprar las acciones prestadas a más tardar en la fecha de devolución de manera significativamente más barata y reclamar la diferencia (menos la tarifa de la prima) como una ganancia.
Sin embargo, si el precio sube, teóricamente pueden incorporar pérdidas ilimitadas (este “apretón” es el apretón corto).
Utilizaron esta táctica de forma tan masiva que se “acortaron” más acciones que nunca en circulación. Gill fue probablemente el primero (al menos públicamente) en descubrir que el precio de las acciones estaba enormemente infravalorado; según sus propias declaraciones, se ha especializado en este tipo de acciones durante varios años. Según los informes, era un comerciante autorizado, un "profesional". Queda por ver hasta qué punto esto es legalmente relevante y debe aclararse en otra parte. Lo que está claro, sin embargo, es que él trazó el vínculo con las ventas en corto, predijo un "apretón corto", convenció a otros inversores y, por lo tanto, debería tener razón.
La "empresa en apuros"
Hasta ahora, al menos la versión muy abreviada. Incluso la descripción de Gamestop como una empresa en dificultades o con problemas es difícil de mantener. Más recientemente, la cadena de videojuegos pagó la deuda más rápido de lo esperado e invirtió en cambios estructurales para adaptar su modelo de negocio obsoleto a la era digital. El hecho de que el empresario Ryan Cohen comprara la compañía en septiembre de 2020 y aumentara sus acciones nuevamente en diciembre dio un impulso y atención a las acciones, que ya estaban en alza, y en la comunidad de “Wallstreetbets” también el pronóstico de Gill.

Pero incluso los analistas profesionales estuvieron de acuerdo con este veredicto. En dos de los últimos cuatro trimestres, Gamestop superó los pronósticos. La valoración media se situó por última vez en 13 dólares estadounidenses. A modo de comparación: en agosto de 2020, la acción aún cotizaba en alrededor de cinco dólares, o poco menos de un tercio de la predicción. Además, hay altos pagos de dividendos de al menos un cinco por ciento en los últimos años (aunque no se ha realizado una distribución continua). Además, casi ningún propietario institucional como los gigantes “Blackrock” o “Vanguard” mantendrían sus nueve y cinco millones de acciones respectivamente si no creyeran en la empresa.
Con estos factores se inició el efecto dominó contrario:
Analistas e inversores destacados compraron
El precio subió, la atención también
Más participantes compraron las acciones, el precio siguió subiendo.
Los jugadores vieron mucho dinero simplemente manteniendo las acciones
Los vendedores en corto se vieron obligados a recomprar acciones a finales de enero.
Esto generó una alta demanda con poca oferta, el precio subió
Voces de celebridades como Elon Musk (Tesla), Michael Burry ("The Big Short") o Jordan Belfort ("Wolf of Wallstreet") alimentaron aún más el entusiasmo

Sin embargo, esta narrativa también se está quedando atrás, y aquí se está volviendo poco a poco confusa. Como mínimo, parece que la batalla en los mercados de valores también se ha desarrollado por una lucha por la soberanía de la interpretación. Los medios rápidamente se dieron cuenta de la supuesta exageración en torno a la plata o la dogecoin, que la comunidad de "Wallstreetbets" vio como una campaña de fondos de cobertura para distraer la atención de Gamestop. Los informes de que los bots ahora están evaluando a la comunidad para apostar a gran escala contra sus especulaciones brotaron con mayor descontento.
¿Un montón de idiotas?
Los informes de los medios rápidamente dieron la impresión de que un montón de inversores kamikazes idiotas estaban tratando de poner a Wall Street de rodillas o al menos entrar en pánico. Al mismo tiempo, se dijo que otros fondos de cobertura eran la fuerza impulsora, no los inversores minoristas. En el subreddit "Wallstreetbets", se extendió una mentalidad de conspiración, los fondos de cobertura, los medios de comunicación y el regulador financiero de Estados Unidos solo protegerían "el gran dinero". De hecho, las restricciones de compra de varios títulos de acciones, como Gamestop (aunque era posible vender), se llevaron a cabo en circunstancias cuestionables por parte de corredores como Robinhood o Trade Republic. Aquí también surgió la acusación de manipulación del mercado .
Si bien la caída de las acciones de Gamestop se anunció en los medios de comunicación desde principios de febrero, después de que numerosos inversores minoristas también sufrieran fuertes pérdidas, la comunidad de "Wallstreetbets" recopiló meticulosamente indicios de que la contracción corta aún no se había producido . En cambio, se hablaba cada vez más de la compresión gamma , que, en pocas palabras, tiene el efecto opuesto de la venta en corto:
Los especuladores pagan una pequeña tarifa para asegurar la compra de una acción en una fecha específica a un precio fijo (DFV también usa parcialmente esta opción de negociación).
El proveedor tiene que comprar las acciones él mismo para proporcionarlas más tarde.
La demanda está aumentando, también lo está el precio
Si el precio en la fecha de compra es superior al precio acordado, el especulador obtiene una ganancia (incluida la pérdida).
Si la acción se vende directamente después para reclamar la ganancia o limitar la pérdida, el precio baja.
Cantidad infinita de datos
Al mismo tiempo, recopilaron datos para mostrar que los fondos de cobertura deprimieron artificialmente el precio con ataques ilegales de carga corta (la venta repetitiva de pequeñas cantidades de acciones entre ellos) y vieron el bajo volumen de operaciones como evidencia. Los acusaron además de pantalones cortos desnudos ilegales ( la venta de una acción inexistente y no prestada). Además, todavía existen altas tasas de venta en corto, que también están destinadas a deprimir el precio y recuperar pérdidas anteriores. El tenor: El verdadero "apretón corto" aún no ha ocurrido. En los últimos días, el llamado "sábado de brujas"Ocasionalmente se ha evocado como un final del juego, ya que muchas opciones expiran en esta fecha límite el 19 de marzo y se sabe que los recorridos van en una montaña rusa.
Mientras este mito, sea cierto o no, se mantenga y se disponga de datos en un volumen corto y alto, esta profecía puede volver a cumplirse. El plan es la escasez de VW en 2008, que catapultó brevemente las acciones de unos 200 a 1000 euros. En ese momento, solo el 12 por ciento de las acciones cayeron , pero solo el 6 por ciento estaban en circulación. Entonces, si mantiene las acciones el tiempo suficiente, eventualmente se beneficiará, según la creencia: "Podemos permanecer más retrasados de lo que ellos pueden permanecer solventes". El hecho de que las acciones hayan aumentado hasta un 200 por ciento en muy poco tiempo por segunda e incluso una tercera vez parece ser adecuado para la comunidad de "Reddit". Al menos no he tomado el hecho de que tal escenario sea concebible en las últimas semanas.
Yo mismo compré tres acciones de Gamestop a 60 euros cada una el 4 de febrero, casi una semana después del Squeeze, ya sea corto o gamma. ¿Por qué? La exageración de las dos semanas anteriores me había vuelto bastante escéptico. Después del caso drástico (considerado en un corto período de tiempo) quería posicionarme en el segundo lugar, no dejar que los “grandes jugadores” ganaran tan fácilmente y apoyar a una empresa estimada con casi 14.000 empleados en todo el mundo. En caso de quiebra, eventualmente habrían estado sentados en las calles. Un precio alto de las acciones permite un acceso más fácil al capital para impulsar la agitación. La cadena de cines AMC pudo evitar la quiebra debido al aumento del precio de sus acciones, en lugar de cerrar docenas de ubicaciones como se temía.
A corto plazo, esperaba una nueva caída, pero también a largo plazo un valor de 60 euros como no completamente utópico, solo el PR gratuito, que probablemente traerá numerosos clientes nuevos, combinado con posibles pagos de dividendos y el aún alto interés corto.
Entonces: ¿Comprar o no?
En los últimos días me han preguntado varias veces si recomendaría la compra o si debería empezar (en ese momento, sin embargo, el precio aún era inferior a 100 euros). La respuesta es simple: "No rompa lo que no puede o no quiere perder". (En el subreddit “Wallstreetbets”, a menudo se comunica de esa manera). Las razones descritas anteriormente (económicas, ideales y puro interés) me valieron la pena comprar tres acciones a 60 euros. El “dinero gratis”, como a veces se proclama en “Wallstreetbets”, no existe. Las oportunidades de grandes beneficios suelen conllevar un alto riesgo. DFV y otros especuladores, basados en sus (o propios) análisis, estaban muy seguros de lo que estaban haciendo. Sin embargo, no fue ni es una profecía autocumplida, ya que demasiados factores desconocidos juegan un papel y la información puede manipularse.
A pesar de todos los rumores, las acciones de Gamestop siguen siendo una especulación como cualquier otra compra de acciones con la que los inversores quieran obtener ganancias, ya sea privada o institucional. Las erupciones espectaculares son excesos del sistema, no un brote de él. Las reglas del juego siguen siendo las mismas hasta la fecha. Al final del día, se trata de alimentar a Goliat, no de la pelea de David.

Stocks as pop culture: The hype of Gamestop and Wallstreetbets


----------



## xzess (10 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Si, pero para hacer eso necesitan acciones que no tienen y las piden prestadas para hacerlo (porque no las consiguen en el mercado). Y por mucho volumen que muevan para bajar la acción, en el proceso se van quedando como estaban o con más cortos. No cubren nada, todo lo que compran a través de nuevos préstamos lo tienen comprometido en los viejos préstamos.
> 
> Y no lo hacen ya por dos cosas.
> 1) Ven que ya no bajan el precio.
> 2) En su proceso ven que desde fuera no solo no se vende, sino que le compran algunas de esas acciones. Y de nuevo tienen menos acciones, necesitan pedir prestadas para hacer esta estrategia... Y según quedan menos acciones para coger prestadas, cada vez es más caro. Así que quedan... Peor.



Ya, eso he dicho antes de ese post. Ahí explico lo que es un ladder attack más o menos, porque es lo que pregunta.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2021)

Ayer puse la página 

LunarCRUSH | Social Media Analytics for Cryptocurrencies

Y preguntaba si conocíais alguna página parecida sobre acciones.

Como sois autistas no me habéis contestado, así que pongo un ejemplo (que ni conozco ni sé su calidad) de lo que me gustaría encontrar en plan "solvente"

GME Gamestop Corporation Social Media Sentiment - SocialSentiment.io


----------



## xzess (10 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Yo no creo que el HFT tenga nada que ver con estos supuestos ataques.
> 
> La gracia del HFT es que si yo quiero vender a 50 y tú quieres comprar a 51, se mete un bot de por medio, me compra mi acción a 50 y te la vende a ti a 51. Muy simplificado y exagerado, pero arañan unos céntimos (¡o fracción de céntimo!) por cada acción vendida.
> 
> El HFT no es una gran conspiración de amigotes que se lucran a nuestra costa, todo lo contrario, es posiblemente donde se llevan a cabo las "luchas" más sangrienta de Wall Street. Para un bot de HFT tardar un *MICROSEGUNDO *menos en tomar la decisión adecuada supone una ventaja competitiva.



Se pueden hacer muchas cosas con bots, no solo eso que dices. 
Por ejemplo comprarse y venderse las acciones a si mismos, eso es un ladder. Esta compraventa se puede hacer a pérdidas con el objetivo de subir o bajar esa acción en la cual tienes cortos, has vendido opciones o holdeas, y así minimizar pérdidas. 
Si te gastas 100k en subir la acción 1 dólar pero por ejemplo tienes 1millon de acciones, te sale rentable.


----------



## Irene Adler (10 Mar 2021)

Joder, menudo arreón en el pre... 

Dicen los que saben que algunas noticias hacen subir o bajar las acciones...Esta subida es por lo de las mociones de censura, no? 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## poppom (10 Mar 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Recomiendo su lectura. Los famosos $700 dólares que anticipé hace mes y medio casi y yo sin saberlo.
> 
> ¡Qué tío! ¡Qué buenas matemáticas!
> 
> Hoy nos vamos a los 300 y de aquí al viernes tenemos nuestro_ gamma squeeze,_ porque el _squeeze_ como saben ustedes queridos retards, hans´t been squoze yet!



700 sería una locura. Un auténtico gamma squirt chorreante y húmedo para dejar bien calados a los edje funs


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Solo digo una cosa hoy:

HISTORIA QUE TÚ HICISTE, HISTORIA POR HACER!!!!

Feliz día simios retards


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*268,11*+21,21 (+8,59 %)
A partir del 10 de marzo 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.

El Valhalla nos espera, simios!! HOOOODL!!!


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Prefiero a la chica esa que al coche, totalmente


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

no creo que la dejen pasar de 300$... es la linea del dolor

HODL!


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Prefiero a la chica esa que al coche, totalmente



pufff quizás te salga más cara que el coche


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

282


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Ayer leí un informe en el cual se comenta que el *40% *de los cheques ayuda que va a dar tito Biden van a ir a parar a la bolsa, principalmente en el sector TECH...


----------



## Jugagas (10 Mar 2021)

A quien le pueda interesar


----------



## Neo_86 (10 Mar 2021)

HOLD simios, ya hemos hecho lo más duro, 1 mes y pico aguantando estoicamente, ahora a disfrutar.


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> HOLD simios, ya hemos hecho lo más duro, 1 mes y pico aguantando estoicamente, ahora a disfrutar.


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (10 Mar 2021)

Entre a 47 y ni se me pasa por la cabeza.
Creo que definitivamente soy retard.


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

*295,79*+48,89 (+19,80 %)
A partir del 10:17AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## malvado (10 Mar 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Me gusta la acción, pero 100K puede que gusten un poco más.  y una de las manos de diamantes le daría al botón de sell con toda seguridad



Y por la mitad también


----------



## xzess (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Prefiero a la chica esa que al coche, totalmente



No sé cual gasta más...


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

300$ THIS IS SPARTA


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

*301,03*+54,13 (+21,92 %)
A partir del 10:20AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

*300$ !!!*


----------



## xzess (10 Mar 2021)

GME ha roto los 300$ es una locura. 

Tambien os digo hoy es el primer día que la manipulación que se veía estos días atrás, no está, al menos no ahora.


----------



## malvado (10 Mar 2021)

Putos retardeds espero que os forréis con esto. Aunque me haya quedado fuera brindaré por vosotros y por cada euro que saquéis.


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Putos retardeds espero que os forréis con esto. Aunque me haya quedado fuera brindaré por vosotros y por cada euro que saquéis.



Fuera porque quieres, el cohete aún no despegado  

Eso si, solo con dinero que puedes permitirte perder.

HOLD


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Putos retardeds espero que os forréis con esto. Aunque me haya quedado fuera brindaré por vosotros y por cada euro que saquéis.



si llegamos a los 100k ,haremos una fiesta y estarás invitado.

Los retards no somos clasistas


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> si llegamos a los 100k ,haremos una fiesta y estarás invitado.
> 
> Los retards no somos clasistas




Somos tan retards que invitamos a la fiesta al novio de mi novia


----------



## Faldo (10 Mar 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Putos retardeds espero que os forréis con esto. Aunque me haya quedado fuera brindaré por vosotros y por cada euro que saquéis.



Por supuesto que me voy a forrar con mis 5 acciones encima compradas a precio de simio.


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Por supuesto que me voy a forrar con mis 5 acciones encima compradas a precio de simio.



500k te parece poco?


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

Después de tocar los 300 solo bajó a 287 y mantiene

hay fomo, y yo creo que esto va seguir para arriba

Hodl!


----------



## Pailarocas (10 Mar 2021)

Creo que hay mas miedo a vender que a comprar.
Yo por mi parte holdeo, y si baja compro alguna mas, que solo llevo 50.


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Después de tocar los 300 solo bajó a 287 y mantiene
> 
> hay fomo, y yo creo que esto va seguir para arriba
> 
> Hodl!



Fomo= Fear of missing out

Miedo a perderse la fiesta
Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Faldo (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> 500k te parece poco?



100k, pero eso es posible?


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

300 here we go again, esta vez sí los rompemos


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> 100k, pero eso es posible?



Bueno, creo que a cambio el crack del 29 sería poca cosa 

todo es como se vea el vaso, si medio lleno o medio vacio


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Otra vez en 300, buscando nuevos soportes.

Me desñoclo


----------



## marbruck (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Fecha para el advenimiento del mesias Squeeze :
> 
> *between march 15th and march 19th
> 
> ...



Weno, ya tenemos varias profecías del estilo que no se han cumplido. Yo no suberstimaría la capacidad de los Hedge Funds de volver a posponer el tema.


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> 100k, pero eso es posible?



Fuera coñas, a partir los 600$, los HF estarían bien jodidos, y encima sin el respaldo de la DTCC

asi que con mente de homosapiens, dudo que se llegue a dicha cantidad

Pero con cerebro de simio, si se llega y se sobrepasa, se desata el apocalipsis


----------



## el loco babulia (10 Mar 2021)

mader mind, al ritmo que va esto la gente se va a quedar pillada dentro pero más que nada pq los que deberian pagar van a quebrar y a ver en donde queda esto.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (10 Mar 2021)

$310 pavos se viene se viene!

Qué buenos ratos sin tener que leer a Nico ni a algún que otro pelma paperhands. Los paperhands han vendido todos ya.


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Fuera coñas, a partir los 600$, los HF estarían bien jodidos, y encima sin el respaldo de la DTCC
> 
> asi que con mente de homosapiens, dudo que se llegue a dicha cantidad
> 
> Pero con cerebro de simio, si se llega y se sobrepasa, se desata el apocalipsis



$608 Melvin quiebra según esos cálculos. Entonces no entiendo nada.


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Y por la mitad también
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 593472


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

300 rompidos, abróchense los cinturones amigos

Después de conocer "El murciélago", este maravilloso curso de trading les va a presentar una figura más patria

EL TRICORNIO

LOL


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

el loco babulia dijo:


> mader mind, al ritmo que va esto la gente se va a quedar pillada dentro pero más que nada pq los que deberian pagar van a quebrar y a ver en donde queda esto.



tranquilo, la DTCC tiene 69 TRILLONES DE $ que se los quitan de las manos


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Me has recordado lo del volquete de p...



en tal fiesta, habría que hacer un concuros de "volcatudo"


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Playero dijo:


> $608 Melvin quiebra según esos cálculos. Entonces no entiendo nada.



Es que no hay que entender nada, solo

HODL


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> tranquilo, la DTCC tiene 69 TRILLONES DE $ que se los quitan de las manos



Snow bro, deja de repetir esas mierdas que vas a liar a alguien

Al floro pongo por testigo q si toca los 100k te mando a la garota q quieras de todo el pisión 

Not gonna happen


----------



## marbruck (10 Mar 2021)

Playero dijo:


> $608 Melvin quiebra según esos cálculos. Entonces no entiendo nada.



Despues de que quiebren los que tienen que devolver la acción, les toca pagar a sus brokers, y si quiebran los brokers, el gestor del mercado (no me acuerdo del nombre), y detrás de este ya van bancos. Otra cosa es que si llega a 100k, habrá que contratar abogadros pa cobrar...


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Playero dijo:


> $608 Melvin quiebra según esos cálculos. Entonces no entiendo nada.



ahora en serio,

Muy posible que dejaran caer a los HF (Melvin) que la han cagado pasandose de listos y ávaros con sus magias financieras y al mismo tiempo, otros HF rivales se aprovechen de la situación haciendo caja como los retards/simios...


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

*314,43*+67,53 (+27,35 %)
A partir del 11:33AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Snow bro, deja de repetir esas mierdas que vas a liar a alguien
> 
> Al floro pongo por testigo q si toca los 100k te mando a la garota q quieras de todo el pisión
> 
> Not gonna happen



no creo que al novio de mi mujera le hiciera gracia


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Trabaja como un simio, gana como un retard


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Despues de que quiebren los que tienen que devolver la acción, les toca pagar a sus brokers, y si quiebran los brokers, el gestor del mercado (no me acuerdo del nombre), y detrás de este ya van bancos. Otra cosa es que si llega a 100k, habrá que contratar abogadros pa cobrar...



Si quiebra Melvin acabamos de convertirnos en un monstruo para el sistema. Y además con confianza y dinero fácil en los bolsillos.


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

Otros días, la he mirado un rato y luego he visto como ha quedado el cierre... hoy creo que es un buen día para seguir la evolución minuto a minuto.
Que buenos momentos chicos 
Me paso un rato por el reddit a ver si hay memes xD


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Despues de que quiebren los que tienen que devolver la acción, les toca pagar a sus brokers, y si quiebran los brokers, e*l gestor del mercado* (no me acuerdo del nombre), y detrás de este ya van bancos. Otra cosa es que si llega a 100k, habrá que contratar abogadros pa cobrar...



DTCC

69 TRILLONES frejquitos frejquitos 

La banca nunca pierde. Si unos HF se van a la mierda, otros se harán más ricos.

La ley de la selva.


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *314,43*+67,53 (+27,35 %)
> A partir del 11:33AM EST. Mercado abierto.



Tengo una acción a 313 que acaba de entrar en verde  


HOLD


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Playero dijo:


> Si quiebra Melvin acabamos de convertirnos en un monstruo para el sistema. Y además con confianza y dinero fácil en los bolsillos.



Y si se está alimentando a este monstruo para beneficio de unos a costa de las pérdidas de otros?

Esto es como en la Mafia, la familia que la ha cagado, que apechugue, pero el resto se harán con los restos de la defenestrada


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

Playero dijo:


> Si quiebra Melvin acabamos de convertirnos en un monstruo para el sistema. Y además con confianza y dinero fácil en los bolsillos.



Y con ganas de más...

Power to the playeros


----------



## GOL (10 Mar 2021)

Un cohete


----------



## xzess (10 Mar 2021)

Madre mía, esto es una burbuja en toda regla, miedo me da cuando explote, va a arrastrar al mercado entero. Vaya miedo que da ya.
De todas formas a romper la baraja se está!


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

*335,00*+88,10 (+35,68 %)
A partir del 11:39AM EST. Mercado abierto.

ATPC!! Ep! Ep! Ep!


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Tengo ya medio Lambo para el novio de mi novia

Melvin hijo de puta dame el otro medio!!!!!!!!!!

Hazlo por ellos


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *335,00*+88,10 (+35,68 %)
> A partir del 11:39AM EST. Mercado abierto.
> 
> ATPC!! Ep! Ep! Ep!
> ...


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

¿No mosquea que no salga nada en los medios especializados?

En ZeroHedge dieron viene la brasa en Enero, es está subida, no dicen ni mu...

Para mi es una buena señal


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

No pongáis nada en el principal. Es nuestro secreto.  
Están hablando de Ayuso y del Sepe


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Ya vienen las pizpis al olor del dinero frejco


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

Playero dijo:


> No pongáis nada en el principal. Es nuestro secreto.
> Están hablando de Ayuso y del Sepe



Estaba en el principal y con chincheta... y loh ejpertoh de calopez lo sacaron...


----------



## xzess (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿No mosquea que no salga nada en los medios especializados?
> 
> En ZeroHedge dieron viene la brasa en Enero, es está subida, no dicen ni mu...
> 
> Para mi es una buena señal



Porque los que manejan el tema lo están dejando estar, es un sintoma de que ya les da igual, nosé si porque han cubierto o porque se dan por perdidos. 
Ahora dan la brasa con AMC que si es mala que no compres etc... Posiblemente porque tenga potencial.


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

No debería pero acabo de comprar 2 más a 328$!! Esto se me va de mis peludas y diamantinas manos!


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Porque los que manejan el tema lo están dejando estar, es un sintoma de que ya les da igual, nosé si porque han cubierto o porque se dan por perdidos.
> Ahora dan la brasa con AMC que si es mala que no compres etc... Posiblemente porque tenga potencial.



Yo sospecho que están empezando a asimilar que en algunos casos su propaganda es contraproducente

Mentir a la gente habiendo internet ya no es tan sencillo


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Mar 2021)

La ostia como me lo estoy pasandooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Ya tengo para el patinete lambo.


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Porque los que manejan el tema lo están dejando estar, es un sintoma de que ya les da igual, nosé si porque han cubierto *o porque se dan por perdidos.*
> Ahora dan la brasa con AMC que si es mala que no compres etc... Posiblemente porque tenga potencial.



Por eso digo que me da buena espina


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


>




Mantengan la línea  



HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (10 Mar 2021)

El precio máximo histórico de cierre fue EDIT: 347


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Mar 2021)

Joder llevo unas semanas de productividad en el curro un poco escasa. Los papeles se me acumulan.
Esto es un sin vivir.


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Yo sospecho que están empezando a asimilar que en algunos casos su propaganda es contraproducente
> 
> Mentir a la gente habiendo internet ya no es tan sencillo



Es cierto, cuando no dejaban comprar en Robinhood más acciones de Gamestop es cuando saltaron mis alarmas. Es cuando pensé, aquí pasa algo realmente.


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Por eso digo que me da buena espina



Puede ser la señal, cuando querían cortar el tema la paraban cada 2x3... ¿Hoy no paran la cotización? pues entonces TO THE MOOON


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


>



Hay que seguir a hostias hasta los 10K?


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

Y otra cosa que me mosqueó mucho es el youtuber Meet Kevin. Entre su publicidad estaba Robinhood. Pasó de estar muy ilusionado con GME a de pronto hablar de otras acciones. 
La última semana estaba cabizbajo hablando de que estaba perdiendo dinero con un montón de acciones como Tesla, Apple, etc.
Mientras que GME subía un 20% todos los días.


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Alabado sea DFV

*MY Conclusion*_: The squeeze is inevitable. It got delayed many times, but no matter what data you look at, the outcome is always the same, everything points to this specific date. Also: Other Hedge funds smell blood. They can take out some of their biggest competitors as well as making billions and billions of dollars in the process. There couldn’t be a bigger win win situation for them, than this one. I think the squeeze is starting a few days, maybe even a week prior to March 19th*. I think that it’ll start March 15th and build up all the way to March 19th*, were the real rocket takes off. How long is it going to last? I don’t know, no one does. But I think it’s going to last for at least one week. Of course, it’s going to get more and more expensive to buy in over time, so you don’t want to miss out. As always: Buy and Hodl._


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

Creo que pasar de pérdidas superiores al 50% a más de un +200% solo me va a pasar una vez,

en unos días y con mis primeras acciones

LOL

gracias chavales


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Joder llevo unas semanas de productividad en el curro un poco escasa. Los papeles se me acumulan.
> Esto es un sin vivir.



Telesimiando no pasa eso


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

340


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

339,48+92,58 (+37,50 %)


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

Parece que fue ayer cuando estaba en $300


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Me voy a hacer algo de deporte con mi mujera y su novio

A la vuelta quiero ver buenos memes simios retardes hijos de puta


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Me voy a hacer algo de deporte con mi mujera y su novio
> 
> A la vuelta quiero ver buenos memes simios retardes hijos de puta




Mente, cuerpo y cartera, todo a tope


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

345,00+98,10 (+39,73 %) SUBIDA LIBRE
Creo que ha pasado el máximo del 27 de enero o por ahí andará


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Ea, ya he hecho un 6x

Y me da lo mismo. 

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

*346,97*+100,07 (+40,53 %)
A partir del 12:06PM EST. Mercado abierto.

100 USD de subida en menos de 3h!!


----------



## Neo_86 (10 Mar 2021)

UN PLACER HOLDEAR JUNTO A VOSOTROS RETARDS


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Mar 2021)

Esto no es sano.
Cuando palmo estoy mas tranquilo. Hoy seguro que no duermo.


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

Playero dijo:


> Parece que fue ayer cuando estaba en $300



- Mira Paco! GME a 300$!!
- ¿Dónde? ¿Dónde??
- Ya no, ya pasó...


----------



## Pailarocas (10 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Esto no es sano.
> Cuando palmo estoy mas tranquilo. Hoy seguro que no duermo.



Un buen simio no se pone nervioso, solo mira numeritos verdes igual que antes miraba numeritos rojos sin inmutarse


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Mar 2021)

Simio muy acostumbrado al rojo.


----------



## Faldo (10 Mar 2021)

La maxima cotización anterior fue por encima de los 400


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

ajajajaja llevo una sonrisa perpetua desde las 15:00 y gusanillo nervioso en el estómago


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Mar 2021)

Lo que me he reído con esto.


chocolate dijo:


> - Mira Paco! GME a 300$!!
> - ¿Dónde? ¿Dónde??
> - Ya no, ya pasó...


----------



## -Galaiko (10 Mar 2021)

HOLD TO MOON APES

PD: ¿Que mierda pasa? No me deja postear mas de una imagen por mensaje.


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

¿Que será lo siguiente? ¿Que el Barsa elimine al PSG esta noche?


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

Estas son sólo las aceitunas

luego vendrá el pincho de tortilla

y mas tarde la ración de gammBas  


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> PD: ¿Que mierda pasa? No me deja postear mas de una imagen por mensaje.



Si, yo abrí un hilo esta mañana y no me dejaba poner más de una imagen. Eso es de hoy, supongo que a Calopez se le habrá llenado el SSD.


----------



## Nico (10 Mar 2021)

Dejé de seguir el tema (y la acción) hace mucho... pero no puedo menos que decir    

_¿Qué es esto ?... ¿Qué es esto? _

Debe de ser *una de las cosas MAS LOCAS que he visto* (y vi unas cuantas) y como dijo alguien más arriba lo llamativo es que en la prensa especializada casi no se habla del tema.

Algo muy raro... un caso para los estudios de casos prácticos de las Universidades.

No descarten *LIBRO Y PELICULA* cuando "los datos reales" salgan alguna vez a la luz.

Felicitaciones a los dementes que tienen acciones aquí. No crean que "_son unos genios_" porque a la siguiente se los van a fumar... y el beneficio que puedan recibir ahora *es la cosa más exótica que verán en sus vidas* (esto y el Bitcoin).

Ya tienen una anécdota estupenda para los hijos y los nietos !!


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

Me alegra ver que hoy los paperhands no brillan
Edit: antes hablo y ... entra Nico y to p'abajo... vaya leñazo


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Mar 2021)

Genio yo. Vamos no jodas.
Capon para abajo


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Para abajo y mercado cerrado


----------



## Pailarocas (10 Mar 2021)

Halteada, si sale para arriba con fuerza buena señal


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Sí


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

Eso parece, está 302,68+55,78 (+22,59 %)


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Los señores de negro sudando la gota gorda


----------



## bsnas (10 Mar 2021)

Yo ya tengo el cinturon abrochado para ir to the moon.

Alguien puede explicar para retrasados como un servidor como puede ser el viaje? Sera un lento despegue como ahora mientras se van rompiendo records y la gente va enloqueciendo pero de forma "lenta"? o pegara un salto estelar repentino hasta la luna y despues otro hasta mas alla de la via lactea? Cuanto puede durar ese viaje interestelar hasta mas alla de los confines del universo conocido? Estais seguros de que los que manejan el cotarro no pararan la sangria desenchufando el cable a lo bruto aunque sea?

Muchas dudas, pero es que el novio de mi mujer me esta metiendo mucha presion para que le compre el Lambo que les habia prometido al principio de esto, ademas ahora quiere irse con ella 1 mes de viaje a NY a todo trapo y supongo que querran comprarse ropita y tener una suite buena en la que follar.


EDIT: Vaya, mientras escribia he visto la bajada, me temo que hoy me mandan a dormir a la caseta del perro.


----------



## Insurrección (10 Mar 2021)

Vaya pedazo de hostiaza !!!


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

1.000.000 de acciones prestadas. por eso el chapuzón. Se les va a hacer muy largo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Mar 2021)

Vaya tarde, la hostia qué bandazos pega hoy


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Otra vez bajada importante y parada


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (10 Mar 2021)

jajaja han seguido tomando acciones de otros prestadas y el volumen ha subido en poco tiempo.

La han tirado $100 en cinco-diez minutos.


----------



## Faldo (10 Mar 2021)

Que ha pasado?


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Me han quitado 5000$ en 10 minutos, jajaja


----------



## Pailarocas (10 Mar 2021)

Na... los típicos vaivenes del 40% arriba o abajo que no afectan a un retrasado como yo


----------



## Insurrección (10 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Me han quitado 5000$ en 10 minutos, jajaja



A mí 1200$, y lo peor/mejor es que me la suda... 

Yo he venido aquí a jugar


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Nunca antes había perdido dinero con tanta indiferencia.

Lo de hacer el simio se está convirtiendo en una clase magistral de psicología bursátil.

HOLD TILL YOU GET BALD


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

Keep calm & buy the dip


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

A AMC le ha pasado lo mismo. Bajón y ahora sube con fuerza. Veremos pero GME parece que se comportará igual


----------



## anonimocobarde (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Si, lo he dicho en billones europedos
> 
> en USA son TRILLONESSSSSSS
> 
> 69 TRILLONES DE $ EL FONDO DE COBERTURA DTCC





Insurrección dijo:


> Serán billones useños, es decir, eso solamente nos da 920$ por acción... más lo que palmen los Hedgies.



Hombre, pues si se empeñan yo les vendo una acción por 920K sin ningún problema.


----------



## xzess (10 Mar 2021)

Parada otra vez, explotó la burbuja. Ahora los holders son los que tiene que aguantar GME en alto!


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Ha bajado un 30% con el mercado cerrado. WTF?


----------



## fran1488 (10 Mar 2021)

Para qué llamáis a Nico??? habéis metido el mal fario xD


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

La han vuelto a parar. Anda que no está amañado esto, jajaja


----------



## Insurrección (10 Mar 2021)

Parece que a partir de ahora no se permiten cortos

Edito: No es suficiente bajada, se siguen permitiendo


----------



## Neo_86 (10 Mar 2021)

Por favor que aalguien ponga el video de los simios en la oficina rompiendo todo entre risas


----------



## Kluster (10 Mar 2021)

He paperhandeado 4 shares mas a 300 y ya he cubierto la inversión inicial.

Voy con 10 hasta el infinito.

Y si sigue bajando compro más.


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Por favor que aalguien ponga el video de los simios en la oficina rompiendo todo entre risas


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

simios, entrada de cortos, nueva gasolina to the moon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo_86 (10 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


>



Pues esto. Gracias retard


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2021)

Chavales, me he metido en la ducha 20 minutos y me encuentro esto...198$ right now.

Qué locurón es esto?


----------



## Faldo (10 Mar 2021)

Ya me olía que había gato encerrado.


----------



## GOL (10 Mar 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Un cohete
> Ver archivo adjunto 593543



no es por nada, pero algo habia en 347 que ya aparece en la primera imagen. El que no lo se, yo solo tengo bien agarrada la banana


----------



## Kluster (10 Mar 2021)

150 $ de bajada en 20 minutos.


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Entro en el dip con un par


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

Lo bueno de esta bajada es que nos hemos quitado unos cuantos paperhands


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

De un +40% a un -20% así de golpe en minutos?


----------



## Insurrección (10 Mar 2021)

A ver qué pasa ahora, mi perro quiere que baje que ya no le saco nunca por las tardes...


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Ha bajado hasta 172. Preparando para comprar en bbreve. I like the stock


----------



## xzess (10 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Chavales, me he metido en la ducha 20 minutos y me encuentro esto...198$ right now.
> 
> Qué locurón es esto?



Que ha explotado la burbuja, a ver dónde para, y ahí veremos las opciones que hay de empujar otra vez.
Lo que ha ocurrido es algo que se esperaba hoy, BULLTRAP.


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Entro en el dip con un par



If you are in, im in


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

5 más aprovechando ahora mismo las rebajas


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> 5 más aprovechando ahora mismo las rebajas




Jaja, esto es una ludopatía tan respetable como cualquier otra


----------



## xzess (10 Mar 2021)

La han parado otra vez.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Nueva parada. No dura un minuto el mercado abierto. Esto va a explotar pronto


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

AMC está loca también, jajaja


----------



## Insurrección (10 Mar 2021)

Carrusel Deportivo !!!


----------



## xzess (10 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Nueva parada. No dura un minuto el mercado abierto. Esto va a explotar pronto



Le ha pasado a todo el mercado. Es el árbol meneado para que caigan las aceitunas sueltas. El problema es que GME estaba muy muy lleno de aceitunas, hay que esperar que el árbol crezca para que aguante bien tanta aceituna.


----------



## Pailarocas (10 Mar 2021)

No son listos ni nada, una bajada como esta y se deshacen de un montón de paperhands que vendieron en pánico.
Cuando suba a la luna aparecerán flotando en algún pantano del disgusto


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Putos simios con CFDs apalancados y su puta madre, los tiran echando ostias en cuanto ven que hay muchos subidos en el carro del apalancamiento.


----------



## Faldo (10 Mar 2021)

Pero que cabrones, que estaba ganando 400€!!!!


----------



## Kluster (10 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> De un +40% a un -20% así de golpe en minutos?



Pues ya ves, está la cosa como para poner un stop loss.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

No tengo profundidad de mercado, alguien puede cantar la subasta?


----------



## Insurrección (10 Mar 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Pero que cabrones, que estaba ganando 400€!!!!



Aquí hemos venido a perder una vez más !!!


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

Cuando vuelva @Snowball va a decir: ¡PERO QUE COJONES HABÉIS HECHO APES!


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

verdessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


no hay quién pierda 1 puto dólar en esta accion XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


I LIKE THIS STOCK


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Vamos parriba shavaleh

Me descojonoooooo


----------



## Leviathan (10 Mar 2021)

AMC ha hecho lo mismo a bajado de 12,10 a 9,50 a la vez que GME. y ya a subido casi a 11 otra vez.


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Mar 2021)

Y ahora para arriba como un cohete


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Gracias por 10 loleantes acciones putos paper hands de los cojones con los Stops, ya tengo 80


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2021)

Hace 6 minutos:


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Mar 2021)

Alguien me lo explica?


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Pues ya ves, está la cosa como para poner un stop loss.



Quien se haya salido en 198 tiene que sentirse como que la está cagando y que además ha sido débil.

HOLD


----------



## Pailarocas (10 Mar 2021)

Pailarocas dijo:


> Na... los típicos vaivenes del 40% arriba o abajo que no afectan a un retrasado como yo



Ya vuelve a subir y como quien oye llover oiga, por culpa de GME mi cuerpo ya no genera dopamina


----------



## Piturco (10 Mar 2021)

Esto es más divertido que una montaña rusa! Me encanta esta acción!


----------



## Faldo (10 Mar 2021)

Venga super rebote, vaya tombola.


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Alguien me lo explica?




Mucho simio con derivados apalancados con deuda, al multiplicar las ganancias a algo que multiplica de por sí, multiplican pérdidas y les echan porque se les acaba las garantías y les obligan a vender.

Fácil.

Mas los simios con Stops a mercado puestos, subasta y* en vez de venderte a 325, te vende a 190 GILIPOLLAS.


Los STOPS siempre a precio LIMITADO RETARDEDS.*


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

Este jilo lo patrocina la clínica cardiológica "La patata feliz"


----------



## Faldo (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Gracias por 10 loleantes acciones putos paper hands de los cojones con los Stops, ya tengo 80



Como se nota que eres un simio jaja.


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Ya la han parado otra vez. están prohibiendo cortos y largos. 

Solo se permite mirar.

Suputamadre


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Hoy nos vamos a 400


----------



## WhiteRose (10 Mar 2021)

Es piquito verde de arriba somos nosotros pillando en valdemingomez otras papelas.


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hoy nos vamos a 400



Eso será si dejan jugar, porque está teniendo mas protagonismo el árbitro que los jugadores


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Ya la han parado otra vez. están prohibiendo cortos y largos.
> 
> Solo se permite mirar.
> 
> Suputamadre




China exporta de todo, hasta su modelo particular de Bolsa de valores


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

ya vuelve


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (10 Mar 2021)

Todos en plancha al fuckin¡ deep.


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Al lado de GME, el BTC me está pareciendo estable como el franco suizo, susmuerts


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

La montaña rusa


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (10 Mar 2021)

El calendario para informar a la finra de los cortos. El de este lunes va ser épico.

Short Interest Reporting | FINRA.org

Y aquí el fail to deliver data

SEC.gov | Fails-to-Deliver Data

Pienso que a los citadel, melvin y cia les queda un mes de vida.

¿Cuándo era la fecha este año de marzo de uno de los cuatro días anuales que hay que cerrar cortos en usa?

Creo que se hacían el último viernes de cada trimestre empezando por marzo.


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Y otra parada, parece que el VAR está revisando la ultima subida y no la da por válida

Formad bien la barrera y HOLD


----------



## Faldo (10 Mar 2021)

La bajada ya veras tu que ha sido DFV que ha vendido todo y luego a recomprado.


----------



## Insurrección (10 Mar 2021)

Habéis visto como ha cambiado la página de yahoo ???

Ponen avisos de sobrevalorada como cuando avisaban a Trump en Twitter.

Algo gordísimo está pasando.

GameStop Corporation (GME) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Mar 2021)

Creo haber leído que la fecha clave era el 19/03/2021


----------



## GOL (10 Mar 2021)

Explicando paper hands
El mono tiene muchos plátanos. Si el mono gana un plátano, es feliz. Pero si sigue ganando plátanos, su felicidad aumenta menos con cada plátano adicional. Sin embargo, si el mono pierde un solo plátano, siente que ha perdido mucho más que si hubiera ganado un solo plátano. Así que el mono caga en el suelo y lo lanza al aire.

TLDR: Los simios estarán muy tristes al ver la pérdida de un plátano y se asustarán y esto explica por qué hay monos con paper hands.


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Creo haber leído que la fecha clave era el 19/03/2021



San José. Hold Pepe Hold


----------



## Insurrección (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (10 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Que ha explotado la burbuja, a ver dónde para, y ahí veremos las opciones que hay de empujar otra vez.
> Lo que ha ocurrido es algo que se esperaba hoy, BULLTRAP.



Querrás decir BEARTRAP.


----------



## Piturco (10 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Al lado de GME, el BTC me está pareciendo estable como el franco suizo, susmuerts


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Parada antes de subir al cohete


----------



## xzess (10 Mar 2021)

Es bueno que haya subido después del golpe.


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

264,95 y pausa para hidratación


----------



## anonimocobarde (10 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Joder pero cuantas veces la han parado hoy?



Cada vez que sube o cae un 10% en poco tiempo (no recuerdo cuánto).


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Mar 2021)

ojalá esta caída sea por los fondos cortos que se están apalancando más

a ver si sube a 500 y revientan como cucarachas


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

Bienvenido de vuelta amigo

Purgaste ya el veneno?


----------



## Buscape (10 Mar 2021)

Bueno, desconecto un rato que es la mejor manera de hacer HOLD y además he rendido menos esta tarde que un mono en canarias. Pero se entiende que esta montaña rusa había que disfrutarla.

Os leo esta noche macacos!!!!

DIAMOND HANDS ALLRIGHT


----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Habéis visto como ha cambiado la página de yahoo ???
> 
> Ponen avisos de sobrevalorada como cuando avisaban a Trump en Twitter.
> 
> ...



A mí no me aparece así. Puede ser que al estar en Reino Unido esté prohibido ese tipo de indicadores.


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2021)

Pase lo que pase, esto es un oasis de aventura, de posibilidades, de descojone, de valientes.

Creo que la plebe habla de mociones de censura y demás indignidades partidistas.


A PELO, A PELO SIEMPRE


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2021)

Playero dijo:


> A mí no me aparece así. Puede ser que al estar en Reino Unido esté prohibido ese tipo de indicadores.




A mí tampoco, y estoy en Andalucía


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Casualidad?


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

M.... me he perdido la bajada 


HOLD


----------



## marbruck (10 Mar 2021)

Playero dijo:


> Es cierto, cuando no dejaban comprar en Robinhood más acciones de Gamestop es cuando saltaron mis alarmas. Es cuando pensé, aquí pasa algo realmente.



Ahí fue cuando compré yo, fruto de mi indignación aburguesada.


----------



## Insurrección (10 Mar 2021)

Playero dijo:


> A mí no me aparece así. Puede ser que al estar en Reino Unido esté prohibido ese tipo de indicadores.



Nono, ya no me aparece, ha sido un ratín solo...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (10 Mar 2021)

Jo, vendo un poco y como os ponéis!!

Nah, es broma. Vengo de jugar con mis sobrinas y veo que está arriba +14% y que de propina ya no hay cortos hoy y mañana... Not bad. 

Después de un día de trabajo estresante es bueno tener una tarde de risas, calma y beneficios.

Otro día placido y tranquilo.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

vaya retarded sois, acabo dem irar el broker y me las habéis vendido a 180, 10 acciones.

Gracias por los platanos.


----------



## VandeBel (10 Mar 2021)

Pues yo no entiendo lo que ha pasado. Está claro que va de la mano de AMC. Pero si ha sido un fondo el que ha vendido de repente y ha hecho bajar brutalmente el valor de la acción por qué en el volumen solamente ha representado un 10 % de lo que se llevaba en el día? Debería ser mucha más cantidad para tambalear el valor de esa manera.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (10 Mar 2021)

Quieren hacer creer ahora que el tope a la que va a llegar son los $350. Que aceptan la derrota y que vendamos ahí. Es la bajada más bestia que he visto en bolsa nunca en directo junto con la de finales de enero de $440 a $325. Esta vez de $350 a 190 y tantos en veinte minutos.

Y pensar que DFV ha doblado acciones en la bajada de 50.000 a 100.000 papelitos. Hay madre que el tío tenía hoy 35 millones de dólares en su cartera!!

If he's in, i'm in


----------



## Hastur (10 Mar 2021)

Ganar no se, pero adrenalina hay....


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Quieren hacer creer ahora que el tope a la que va a llegar son los $350. Que aceptan la derrota y que vendamos ahí. Es la bajada más bestia que he visto en bolsa nunca en directo junto con la de finales de enero de $440 a $325. Esta vez de $350 a 190 y tantos en veinte minutos.



Que va, esto lo hemos vivido muchas veces en Pharmamar este año 2020


----------



## marbruck (10 Mar 2021)

Todavía no ha cerrado


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Pues yo no entiendo lo que ha pasado. Está claro que va de la mano de AMC. Pero si ha sido un fondo el que ha vendido de repente y ha hecho bajar brutalmente el valor de la acción por qué en el volumen solamente ha representado un 10 % de lo que se llevaba en el día? Debería ser mucha más cantidad para tambalear el valor de esa manera.




Te lo vuelvo a explicar, por 2 motivos:

-Gente que a puesto un Stop psicológico a mercado en 325 €, si lo hace mucha gente a la vez, lo ven, meten cortos, y subastón hacia abajo. Corrida de Stops en cascada.

-Gente que ha comrpado "largos" en CFDs. Con 500 €, invierten 1.500 € para hacerse mas ricos aún. El problema es que de 1.500 € si baja un 35%, pierdes tus 500 €, por lo que se te cierra la posición automáticamente, venta obligada que maximiza el movimiento anteriomente descrito.


Esto va a pasar más veces, en tanto que los dos Paperhands mencionados anteriormente, vuelvan a las andadas, ellos tienen esa información y la aprovechan.


----------



## VandeBel (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a explicar, por 2 motivos:
> 
> -Gente que a puesto un Stop psicológico a mercado en 325 €, si lo hace mucha gente a la vez, lo ven, meten cortos, y subastón hacia abajo. Corrida de Stops en cascada.
> 
> ...



Muy bien explicado, gracias.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Cuando pones venta limitada en el broker naranga, el precio que pones es dólares o leuros? Alguien sabe?
> 
> Perdón por el retraso y gracias de antebrazo



Es la moneda a la que cotice. Por lo que dólares.


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a explicar, por 2 motivos:
> 
> -Gente que a puesto un Stop psicológico a mercado en 325 €, si lo hace mucha gente a la vez, lo ven, meten cortos, y subastón hacia abajo. Corrida de Stops en cascada.
> 
> ...



Pero no le veo el sentido del todo... estoy leyendo a un mono que le salto el stop a 270 recomprando a 191 y llevándose más plátanos


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Cuando pones venta limitada en el broker naranga, el precio que pones es dólares o leuros? Alguien sabe?
> 
> Perdón por el retraso y gracias de antebrazo



Dólares


----------



## Kluster (10 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Cuando pones venta limitada en el broker naranga, el precio que pones es dólares o leuros? Alguien sabe?
> 
> Perdón por el retraso y gracias de antebrazo



La divisa del mercado donde cotiza. En el caso de GME son dólares.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Pero no le veo el sentido del todo... estoy leyendo a un mono que le salto el stop a 270 recomprando a 191 llevándose más plátanos




Porque ese mono es un friki y está las 8 horas del mercado delante de la pantalla.

Si no eres un friki que está las 8 horas delante de la pantalla, lo normal es que te salte el Stop (Hoy ha sido el primero a 270, pero podría haber sido a 190 perfectamente del tirón) y al no estar, cuando vuelves a ver tus plátanos, no tienes ninguno, y encima comprarlos de nuevo vale 280 €.


Hay alguna gente que ha ganado con esto al poner un Stop, pero la mayoría de la gente ha perdido, es posible que muchísimos todavía no se hayan conectado


----------



## VandeBel (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Porque ese mono es un friki y está las 8 horas del mercado delante de la pantalla.
> 
> Si no eres un friki que está las 8 horas delante de la pantalla, lo normal es que te salte el Stop (Hoy ha sido el primero a 270, pero podría haber sido a 190 perfectamente del tirón) y al no estar, cuando vuelves a ver tus plátanos, no tienes ninguno, y encima comprarlos de nuevo vale 280 €.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Y también al macaco que le haya saltado el stop loss a 200 -210. Por mucho que esté delante de la pantalla ya no puede reaccionar.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Vamos no te voy a mentir ni decírtelo como un cuñado, es que llevo los huevos pelados en Pharma Mar xDDDDDDDDD, y nos han hecho todas las perrerías habidas y por haber para robarnos las acciones.


----------



## anonimocobarde (10 Mar 2021)

Ojalá


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

Pues yo he comprado en la subida a 328$


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Aún estamos con los stop loss??? 


Aún no hemos aprendido la lección??


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

LOL en su "masterclass" de mierda Ajram dice que si ganó 16000 con gme y amc  gilipollas, mentiroso y paper hands

Es un buen vidrio el de este yutufer


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

Bajando de nuevo GME y AMC a la par


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Volvemos a salir en las noticias 

GameStop Just Collapsed After Topping Record Close | ZeroHedge


----------



## Kluster (10 Mar 2021)

Hoy se ha demostrado que el análisis técnico sólo es apto para gente con este perfil :


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Cuidado que hablan los ejpertos

It looks like the second wave of bullish speculation has clearly kicked off,” Ipek Ozkardeskaya, senior analyst at Swissquote, said by email.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (10 Mar 2021)

Pero si sales para volver a entrar con la baja, no hace gamma squeeze y se dispara más?


----------



## chocolate (10 Mar 2021)

Munición para los foreros de Reddit: más de 150.000 millones de dólares entrarán en el mercado


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Lo dicho, HF están en guerra

750k short sale at the top. Likely algo driven. Heavy Volume at nearly 52 mil shares. This is not the kids doing the doing, Hedgies are in a war.


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

No os preocupéis, el gráfico no miente  





HOLD


----------



## Retrasado_namberGuan (10 Mar 2021)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Pero si sales para volver a entrar con la baja, no hace gamma squeeze y se dispara más?



Sí justo de esta manera las ganancias las reinviertos y compras más posiciones, el problemas es que empieza el pánico y todos venden. Y el proceso para el squeezing se retrasa, creo además los HF salen beneficiados en parte porque pueden comprar y vender o viceversa obteniendo una ganancia dando más tiempo para el squeezing


----------



## Snowball (10 Mar 2021)

Jojojo

Himbersores pro llorando

This crap stock has destabilized the whole market, if it wasn't by design, this stock would have disappeared already. It looks as they want to take the whole market down and blame it in this **** show stonk


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Bueno chavales seguimos holdeando o k asen?

Recomiendo no quemarse los ojos mirando el gráfico, ya se dijo que si alguien creía en que pudieramos forzar al cierre masivo de cortos a precios to the moon, metiera lo que le fuera cómodo ver como oscila.

Personalmente he cargado bien hoy, por lo que paso de mirarla más, tengo ya puestos precios de venta limitada a precios loleantes la mayoria, y alguno más bajos por si acaso para recuperar la inversión inicial y ya está.


----------



## marbruck (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bueno chavales seguimos holdeando o k asen?
> 
> Recomiendo no quemarse los ojos mirando el gráfico, ya se dijo que si alguien creía en que pudieramos forzar al cierre masivo de cortos a precios to the moon, metiera lo que le fuera cómodo ver como oscila.
> 
> Personalmente he cargado bien hoy, por lo que paso de mirarla más, tengo ya puestos precios de venta limitada a precios loleantes la mayoria, y alguno más bajos por si acaso para recuperar la inversión inicial y ya está.



Yo vendí una cerca del máximo de hoy para recuperar la inversión, y me quedo la loleante hasta la luna. 

La orden para comprar más no bajó lo suficiente...


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)

Si ves el gráfico diario, parece un yin-yang 

Me lo estaba pasando bien, hasta que el del scatérgoris se ha levantado de la mesa y se lo ha llevado.

De todos modos el que se ha mantenido en HOLD ni se ha despeinado... por lo tanto
*HOLD*


----------



## Gurney (10 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Cuidado que hablan los ejpertos
> 
> It looks like the second wave of bullish speculation has clearly kicked off,” Ipek Ozkardeskaya, senior analyst at Swissquote, said by email.




Está insinuando el ejperto que estamos en unas ondas de Elliot?

TO DA MOON


----------



## ladrillator salvation (10 Mar 2021)

lo de hoy ha sido salvaje. Tanto en gme como en amc. Abres cualquiera de las dos gráficas y en todo el centro de la sesión ves un roto como si fuera el cañón del colorado. Las van a tumbar como la otra vez, tiene toda la pinta.


----------



## anonimocobarde (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bueno chavales seguimos holdeando o k asen?
> 
> Recomiendo no quemarse los ojos mirando el gráfico, ya se dijo que si alguien creía en que pudieramos forzar al cierre masivo de cortos a precios to the moon, metiera lo que le fuera cómodo ver como oscila.
> 
> Personalmente he cargado bien hoy, por lo que paso de mirarla más, tengo ya puestos precios de venta limitada a precios loleantes la mayoria, y alguno más bajos por si acaso para recuperar la inversión inicial y ya está.



Yo estoy mirando a ver si cae para volver a entrar fuerte (o no tan fuerte, según lo que caiga).


----------



## amigos895 (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## Zomb (10 Mar 2021)

El gráfico de hoy de GME puesto en horizontal. ¿Veis una silueta similar? 

Siempre igual.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Luego a cierre de mercado os voy a dar un comentario importante.

Como en las empresas wenas, a cierre de mercado


----------



## Orooo (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## marbruck (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Luego a cierre de mercado os voy a dar un comentario importante.
> 
> Como en las empresas wenas, a cierre de mercado



Expectantes nos tienes


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (10 Mar 2021)

Felicitaciones chavales!

Seguí el hilo desde el inicio, y decidí no formar parte porque amí todo esto me huele a NWO. (Para mí mejor lo de la plata).

Aún así, me alegra que haya premio para los valientes que HODLearon.


Ojalá vuele todo por los putos aires joder!


----------



## Orison (10 Mar 2021)

Vaya pinchazo en la power hour, pero bueno


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)

Mañana y pasado serán dos días todavía m´´as locos. Son los últimos coletazos antes de ir a la luna


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (10 Mar 2021)

Lo que decía un señor kalbo en un vídeo de este hilo es que había cortos como para año y medio, y que es una bola de nieve que sólo se puede hacer mayor.

Entendí bien?


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Vamos a ver señores,

Hay que educar a los simios, por lo que perdonad el texto siguiente:

Me cago en vuestras reputas madres, se ha dicho en este hilo que NO os apalanquéis para ganar más que nadie, que NO uséis CFDs, que hay que conseguir todas las acciones físicas para que esto funcione, que os obligan a cerrar al pegar un bajón y vender OSTIAS

Si GME en 350 tienes un STOP a mercado en 200, me cago en tu putisima madre, vende en 350 hijo de las mil putas, que estos señores ven cuantos Stop hay, joder. Venta limitada si acaso en un precio, no STOP ostia de las remilputas.

Señores, ACCIONES, por el importe que estés cómodo y a holdear para conseguir forzar la venta forzada de los cortos.

Hay que educaros porque para ganar, tenemos que ir como un bloque de simios retrasados, no ser el más listo de la clase, que nos jodéis y nos va la puta vida en ello.

*No obstante, os quiero simios, como no.*


Vamosssss Carajoooooooo

Vamossss boluuuuudoooo


----------



## Hamtel (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## Playero (10 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 593790



El Reason Code LUDP va por lo ludópatas que somos. Nos lo están diciendo a la cara. HOLD


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Mar 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> lo de hoy ha sido salvaje. Tanto en gme como en amc. Abres cualquiera de las dos gráficas y en todo el centro de la sesión ves un roto como si fuera el cañón del colorado. Las van a tumbar como la otra vez, tiene toda la pinta.



Curioso que vuelva a cerrar en 00, eso nos suena

Pero solo han ganado una batalla, porque han conseguido contrarrestar el despegue que estábamos viviendo...

pero si todo lo que pueden conseguir es que cierre "solo" en +7,33% están muy jodidos


----------



## Tars (10 Mar 2021)

No se congelaba la cotización cuando ésta caía un 10% en la misma sesión?

Vaya viaje le han metido.


----------



## jorlau (10 Mar 2021)

Bonito día, después de sufrir uno de los peores ataques, terminamos + 7% 

Donde hay que firmar 


Me gusta la acción.



HOLD


----------



## Irene Adler (10 Mar 2021)

Joder vaya tarde he escogido para estar liada...200 y pico mensajes me he tenido que leer por llegar hoy tarde a la fiesta  


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## electrón (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

buena musiquita para los simios, de vuestro comandante antoniussss, mañana mas y mejor


----------



## Kluster (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Si GME en 350 tienes un STOP a mercado en 200, me cago en tu putisima madre, vende en 350 hijo de las mil putas, que estos señores ven cuantos Stop hay, joder. Venta limitada si acaso en un precio, no STOP ostia de las remilputas.
> 
> Señores, ACCIONES, por el importe que estés cómodo y a holdear para conseguir forzar la venta forzada de los cortos.



Definición gráfica:


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

Por cierto que estaba analizando la gráfica y no recuerdo que forero lo posteó pero efectivamente, parece cuando la acción toca los 347$ es cuando viene el bajón. Es como un techo de cristal


----------



## antoniussss (11 Mar 2021)

GameStop, GameStop y NADA MAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Y NADA MASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

> My explanation for why there was such a large dip:
> 
> Volume was WAY too low to cause such a huge drop in price, so I asked in GME Megathread Part 1, "How could that large of a dip happen, with such a low volume?", also pointing out that IBorrowDesk didn't report any new shorts, during the time of the dip. I didn't realize that when shorts are borrowed, the borrower has 3 days to use them, or they have to be returned. Shorts HAVE been borrowed, in large numbers, over the past few days. That means that hedgies were borrowing shorted shares, iron handing them, borrowing more, and then they released them all at once (or in large chunks because of the halts). That allowed them to tank the price in a very direct and focused manner, say $160 in a matter of 20 minutes (and that includes the halt times). I believe this was an attempt to trigger stop losses and scare day-traders into selling. The immediate rebound and the fact that THE EXACT SAME THING HAPPENED TO AMC, AT THE SAME TIME, seems to corroborate this theory.
> 
> ...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2021)

Os dejo un caramelito rico rico. Si alguien en PC se anima a copipastear la traducción, buen aporte hará.

GameStop – The Second Surge: Anatomy Of A “Gamma Swarm”


----------



## xzess (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## xzess (11 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Por cierto que estaba analizando la gráfica y no recuerdo que forero lo posteó pero efectivamente, parece cuando la acción toca los 347$ es cuando viene el bajón. Es como un techo de cristal



Eso es fake. Ya está comprobado. 

Podéis analizar la situación, pero precisamente esto en concreto no es nada raro, es una corrección del mercado y los más burbujeados caen más, en ese mismo momento cayeron decenas de acciones, yo no conozco las justificaciones técnicas, pero las habrá seguro. 
Lo que si han hecho es burbujear GME para provocar una caída más gorda, ya comente que se había parado hoy la manipulación al alza. 
Me temo que ahora empieza una batalla dura. 
Yo a los que holdeen gme en serio, precaución, preveo ladder attacks a la baja a partir de mañana, de hecho el aftermarket ya está siendo así. Quizás haya algún cañonazo gordo, aunque ya sería cosa de GME, el mercado ha corregido bastante estos días, y ya se mueve un poco más dentro de márgenes normales. 
Espero que no sea así, y siga la fiesta del platano plateado, pero cuidao!


----------



## jorlau (11 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os dejo un caramelito rico rico. Si alguien en PC se anima a copipastear la traducción, buen aporte hará.
> 
> GameStop – The Second Surge: Anatomy Of A “Gamma Swarm”



Artículo muy interesante continuación de otro que se colgó aquí hace pocos días y como el anterior algo parcial.Lo más interesante es donde se publica, Forbes.

Aquí ya se ha comentado hace varios días y resumiendo en mi lenguaje de retard.

En esta guerra hay DOS frentes:

1.Los Cortos (SI...interés corto)
2.Las Opciones (Compresion Gamma)

Y ambos en conjunción (MOASS, madre de todos los squezes) nos conducen a la luna 


Pero esta inversión ( o como la queráis llamar) no es segura ni rápida pero si probable, por lo que hay que tener PACIENCIA.Por lo que es muy importante solo poner dinero que se pueda permitir perder.


Otro factor que todavía no contemplan, aunque aqui ya se ha dicho, es el valor de la empresa.Con un nuevo equipo directivo que esta haciendo grandes y buenos cambios.


Me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## Insurrección (11 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Eso es fake. Ya está comprobado.
> 
> Podéis analizar la situación, pero precisamente esto en concreto no es nada raro, es una corrección del mercado y los más burbujeados caen más, en ese mismo momento cayeron decenas de acciones, yo no conozco las justificaciones técnicas, pero las habrá seguro.
> Lo que si han hecho es burbujear GME para provocar una caída más gorda, ya comente que se había parado hoy la manipulación al alza.
> ...



Yo no necesito precaución, estoy en un 300% de ganancias y lo único que puedo hacer con ese dinero es comprarme un móvil de gama alta.

Yo voy a holdear hasta todo o nada, esto es una oportunidad única y quiero ver hasta donde llega.

No salgo por nada del mundo, si va para abajo sigo con mi vida y si por un remoto improbable casual se dispara ahí estaré para recoger las ganancias y descojonarme de todos los lobos de Wall Street, del sistema y de la madre que parió a todas las mafias financieras.

Esto no se repetirá jamás, lo regularán a favor de los de siempre pero yo voy a desembarcar en las playas de Normandía con el cuchillo entre los dientes.

*HOLD !!!*


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os dejo un caramelito rico rico. Si alguien en PC se anima a copipastear la traducción, buen aporte hará.
> 
> GameStop – The Second Surge: Anatomy Of A “Gamma Swarm”



Holdead y se os dará:


> GameStop GME + 7.3% no sigue el script. A pesar de las predicciones seguras de casi todos los observadores secundarios (incluyéndome a mí) de que el frenesí de enero en las acciones de GME terminaría de manera predecible, y mal ... este "Stonk" ha surgido repentinamente por segunda vez, avergonzando la sabiduría convencional una vez más.
> 
> GME: la segunda oleada
> GME - El segundo gráfico de oleada POR AUTOR
> ...


----------



## Bob Page (11 Mar 2021)

Ya habéis destruido Gualstrí o falta un poquito más?


----------



## GOL (11 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Eso es fake. Ya está comprobado.
> 
> Podéis analizar la situación, pero precisamente esto en concreto no es nada raro, es una corrección del mercado



Si, pero es la correccion mas grande vista, la madre de todas las correcciones en minutos. Asi que si que es raro.



chocolate dijo:


> Por cierto que estaba analizando la gráfica y no recuerdo que forero lo posteó pero efectivamente, parece cuando la acción toca los 347$ es cuando viene el bajón. Es como un techo de cristal



Es curioso porque ese techo de 347,51 que sale en el Post 6541 Ayer a la(s) 5:39 PM lo trazó el programa, con los datos del broker (IB), o sea que no debia ser ningun secreto.

La prueba es que para un analista tecnico, tampoco lo era a las 11.19


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

Buenos dias retards




Barrida de stoploss ayer, a ver si aprendemos...



* SOMEONE WANTS THIS SHIT TO MOON REALLY BAD AND LOADED UP ON OVER 60,000 ADDITIONAL OPTIONS BETWEEN $300 and $400, EXPIRING FRIDAY MARCH 12TH. (Updated 03/10, 7:35PM CET) That is an increase of another 20,000 Calls from just 10 Minutes ago! *


----------



## mariano2004 (11 Mar 2021)

Alemania se ha levantado subiendo, de momento.
Pero AMC sube mas que GME. No lo había visto antes


----------



## Jebediah (11 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Alemania se ha levantado subiendo, de momento.
> Pero AMC sube mas que GME. No lo había visto antes



AMC! AMC! AMC! Somo simios, camon!


----------



## Jebediah (11 Mar 2021)

En el pre-market, GME-9% AMC+8%, raro raro.


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

HOLD!

Están barriendo mas stop loss


----------



## jorlau (11 Mar 2021)

Ayer entre otras cosas activaron SSR para hoy, pero hoy parece que lo quieren activar también para mañana viernes , uhmm interesante  


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Buenos dias retards
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 594038
> 
> ...



No quisiera parece hypeado, pero... ¿Está diciendo que ayer los otros HF que quieren quitarse a Citadel de la circulación hicieron que bajase más de un 10% para tomar posiciones para mañana Viernes y que no quieren que la acción se vaya a la luna sino a Saturno???

Menos mal que ayer repuse palomitas


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> No quisiera parece hypeado, pero... ¿Está diciendo que ayer los otros HF que quieren quitarse a Citadel de la circulación hicieron que bajase más de un 10% para tomar posiciones para mañana Viernes y que no quieren que la acción se vaya a la luna sino a Saturno???
> 
> Menos mal que ayer repuse palomitas



El barrido fue desde los 350$ hasta los 170 que llego a tocar... brutal

Huele a eso. Citadel es un animal herido y los otros tiburones ya olieron la sangre. Y la ruina del primero será la fortuna de los segundos

con el visto bueno de la DTCC por supuesto...


----------



## anonimocobarde (11 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Yo a los que holdeen gme en serio, precaución, preveo ladder attacks a la baja a partir de mañana, de hecho el aftermarket ya está siendo así.



Ojalá la pongan otra vez a $40.


----------



## anonimocobarde (11 Mar 2021)

Los paperhands


----------



## anonimocobarde (11 Mar 2021)

¿Te imaginas que te salta y después se va a 100K?


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Mar 2021)

¿Será día de compras?


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

this is the way


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¿Será día de compras?



Eso espero que ayer me vine muy arriba, literalmente 
Estoy recargando el Ninety Nine para estos menesteres que el broker de ING me pega unos buenos sablazos en cada minicompra.


----------



## mariano2004 (11 Mar 2021)

Hoy la vuelven a tirar?


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Hoy la vuelven a tirar?



Se rumorea más arriba que sí, para dejar el terreno fértil para mañana y darlo todo a posteriori.


> Edit5: *Why did they do it today, and not tomorrow so the SSR rule is active for friday*? Because I think without this intervention, we would've mooned today if would've hit $350. But the Gamma Squeeze wouldn't have been as big as it will be now, because they loaded up on almost 100,000 more Call options. That's more than 10.000.000 Shares having to get bought, just by todays additional call volume. I think they wanted to make this moon even more all along and now this was the right (and last) moment, to prepare the biggest Gamma Squeeze ever.


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

Ayer leí en reddit lo siguiente:

"Imaginaos a los brokers de Wall Street tirando la acción para después ver que se recupera rápidamente y luego entrando en el foro de reddit para ver si sus acciones habían desmoralizado a las tropas pero lo primero que se encuentran es el vídeo de un tio tragándose un crayon de color verde"


----------



## Neo_86 (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Se rumorea más arriba que sí, para dejar el terreno fértil para mañana y darlo todo a posteriori.



El DD ese del salmón me dejó  vale la pena verlo entero. Cuidado con los osos gays que comen salmones


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

"La olla de secretos de los Hedgies se encuentra más allá de los 350$"


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

lo normal en un mercado regulado y sin manipulaciones


----------



## xzess (11 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Yo no necesito precaución, estoy en un 300% de ganancias y lo único que puedo hacer con ese dinero es comprarme un móvil de gama alta.
> 
> Yo voy a holdear hasta todo o nada, esto es una oportunidad única y quiero ver hasta donde llega.
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo personalmente no quiero que la gente pierda dinero, y alguno tiene algo más de 1k aquí. No quiero desanimar, ni nada por el estilo, ojalá siga subiendo.


----------



## xzess (11 Mar 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Si, pero es la correccion mas grande vista, la madre de todas las correcciones en minutos. Asi que si que es raro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque es una acción muy burbujeada, es una acción que fríamente vale creyendo en la reconversion fuertemente más de 200. La gente/fondos sabe que puede romperse y ponen stops, la gente/fondos suele querer ganar dinero y con esos beneficios de locura de ayer, muchos venden antes de que les piye el toro. Y de producen esas cascadas.


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

consejos para retards


_So here are some tips about that.

first read this: 

it's why the Government most likely wont intervene anymore at this point.

*1) back up DD*

r/GME - Comment by u/rensole on ”(ADVICE FOR WHEN THE SQUEEZE HAPPENS) Make sure to save DD and do some mental preparation”

*2) make sure you are connected.*

For me the easiest way of this would be saying... Twitter? my twitter is @ Rensole and I'll try to back up most of my work on external sites today, most likely tumbler or blogspot or something not sure I'll have to look into it but once it's updated i'll post it here as well.

*3) stop losses*

Do you have a Stop loss in? If your brokerage sells your information to people like Citadel, they knew where they were your stop loss was and they took advantage of it yesterday, so for the love of god remove the meme stop losses, just set your price to wherever you really want to sell and nothing else.

*4) But how will they pay us?*

Seriously shut the fuck up, if I'm selling my house, my car or even one of my crayons IDGAF where they get the money, so why worry now?

I don't care if they have to dig up Jesus and make that fucker pay.

it's simple, they need our shares, and I set the price for my own shares, and after yesterday it's no longer 100k it's more.

But is the company worth, shut the fuck up.

Either you believe in this and you're in this or you're out, and I rather have paperhands leave asap and leave this up to the Diamond Hands because then I don't have to deal with the same questions over and over, if you have a question ask, but FFS there is a search function, use it.
_


----------



## xzess (11 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> lo normal en un mercado regulado y sin manipulaciones
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 594367



Eso ocurrió con todas las acciones, fue un fallo del sistema. Eso sí, puede indicar cualquier tipo de chanchullo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Mar 2021)

Si abrimos la sesión tal como está, tenemos dos días completos de mercado sin cortos. ¿No os parece curioso que este estable en torno a -10%?


----------



## Hamtel (11 Mar 2021)

Retrds impacientes por la apertura


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*242,51*-22,49 (-8,49 %)
A partir del 11 de marzo 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.

Abrimos sesión!


----------



## mariano2004 (11 Mar 2021)

Esta moza es la de ayer?


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Esta moza es la de ayer?



Afirmativo. Google -> "jenny lee ftv"


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *242,51*-22,49 (-8,49 %)
> A partir del 11 de marzo 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.
> ...



Lista, limpia guapa... lo tiene todo

Y sobre todo, independiente


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Eso ocurrió con todas las acciones, fue un fallo del sistema. Eso sí, puede indicar cualquier tipo de chanchullo.



Cierto, fue un flash crash de naranja

*What is a Flash Crash?*
A flash crash is an event in electronic securities markets wherein the withdrawal of stock orders rapidly amplifies price declines. The result appears to be a rapid sell-off of securities that can happen over a few minutes, resulting in dramatic declines.



Flash Crash Definition


----------



## Hamtel (11 Mar 2021)

Mañana tampoco podrán haber cortos. Caida del 10%


----------



## antoniussss (11 Mar 2021)

¿PERO QUÉ PUTA MIERDA ESTA?

265,66 +0,66 +0,25% 

¿Es que no hay manera de perder dinero con esta acción?


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

venga que ya han barrido los ultimos stop loosers!

parriba!


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿PERO QUÉ PUTA MIERDA ESTA?
> 
> 265,66 +0,66 +0,25%
> 
> ¿Es que no hay manera de perder dinero con esta acción?


----------



## Desencantado (11 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 594455



Shut Up and take my Monkey!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2021)

Ahora hay hilo en r/investing, por si queréis leer otros puntos de vista sin emojis


----------



## mariano2004 (11 Mar 2021)

GME en negativo y AMC en positivo.
Algo me estoy perdiendo.


----------



## Pailarocas (11 Mar 2021)

El guano de todos los días a las 16:30 llega puntual


----------



## VandeBel (11 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> GME en negativo y AMC en positivo.
> Algo me estoy perdiendo.



AMC ha publicado datos económicos de la empresa y han sido mejores de los esperados.


----------



## Snowball (11 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Perdón señor, creo que se posteo aquí pero no localizo...
> 
> libros recomendables para empezar estudiar bolsa y formarse como inversor?
> 
> para alguien con conocimientos básicos... licenciado en ADE pero de la pública



Empieza con el libro "Leones contra Gacelas" de JL Carpatos

Muy esclarecedor


----------



## Buscape (11 Mar 2021)

276$, se está poniendo buena tarde...


----------



## Gurney (11 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


>




A PELO, A PELO SIEMPRE






ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ahora hay hilo en r/investing, por si queréis leer otros puntos de vista sin emojis



Jaja, yo estoy en esto por los memes.
Los vendedores de cursos de AT que los aguante su puta madre


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

Vuelve el aburrimiento a la gráfica, pero que sepáis que cuando todo esto acabe pienso retaros a una carrera de yates.


----------



## anonimocobarde (11 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Vuelve el aburrimiento a la gráfica, pero que sepáis que cuando todo esto acabe pienso retaros a una carrera de yates.



No me gustan los barcos pero me apunto a una carrera de lambos.
O de patinetes, lo que toque.


----------



## Hamtel (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (11 Mar 2021)

Me pierdo con este tio.


----------



## INE (11 Mar 2021)

Los que estéis fuera aún estáis a tiempo de entrar.


----------



## Kluster (11 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> lo normal en un mercado regulado y sin manipulaciones
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 594367



¿Que cojones son esas velas kilométricas?


----------



## Orison (11 Mar 2021)

más bien comer plastidecores, como han puesto por ahí


----------



## jorlau (11 Mar 2021)

Un comentario de un retard que he leído y me ha hecho gracia  

"Los HF me quieren matar de aburrimiento.Un simio muerto no puede vender.Jaque mate."


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (11 Mar 2021)

¿?


HOLD


----------



## amigos895 (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> A PELO, A PELO SIEMPRE
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tome unos crayones de colores, querido simio


----------



## Buscape (11 Mar 2021)

Joder, está tan aburrida que ya no hay aliciente. El dividendo de adrenalina que me daba este stonk se ha esfumado. 

No me hallo de esta manera. Ha cambiado el paso, ya no reconozco a la acción ni me reconozco a mi mismo. 

Nada tiene sentido. 

Estoy pensando en vend*HOOOOOOOOLD!!!!

DIAMOND HANDER IN DA HOUSE*


----------



## Hamtel (11 Mar 2021)

Muy estable. Se nota que no pueden manipular en corto. I like the stock


----------



## electrón (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

*255.77*-9.23 (-3.48%)
At close: 3:59PM EST

Boring day:


----------



## Hamtel (11 Mar 2021)

Bajo volumen. Buenas noticias. Nadie vende excepto los HF para bajar el precio. Vamos bien


----------



## jorlau (11 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *255.77*-9.23 (-3.48%)
> At close: 3:59PM EST
> 
> Boring day:
> ...



Al final parece que ha sido 260,00 , a estos les gusta afinar  



HOLD


----------



## [IΞI] (11 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Al final parece que ha sido 260,00 , a estos les gusta afinar
> 
> 
> 
> HOLD



Es increíble... ya se podían cortar un poco no?

Es q parece q directamente se la suda


----------



## chocolate (11 Mar 2021)

Otro cero-cero:


----------



## Vayavaya (11 Mar 2021)

Cuando estaban a 50, esperando a que bajaran a cuarenta y ahora que están a dos cincuenta...
Me recuerda al bitcoin.


----------



## Vayavaya (11 Mar 2021)

Hold, obvio.


----------



## Maxos (11 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Otro cero-cero:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 594890



La sesión anterior cerró en 265.00
Puede que lo hagan adrede, un mensaje diciendo que manipulan el precio. Pero ya se ha visto que su poder es limitado.


----------



## NewTroll (11 Mar 2021)

*Hoy fue intencionalmente un día plano para hacer que los vendedores en corto sangraran sus existencias de reserva, dándoles menos munición durante la contracción gamma. ¡Abróchate el cinturón para mañana / lunes! *






DD
¡Hola de nuevo mis compañeros simios!
---------- *PLACA CALDERA:*
Todavía no sé nada, no puedo hacer bien las matemáticas. ¡POR FAVOR, no me escuches! Obligatorio 
*TLDR: Hoy fue intencionalmente un día plano para hacer que los vendedores en corto sangren sus acciones de reserva para que tengan menos cuando la contracción gamma real ocurra en los próximos días. *Abróchate *el* cinturón *para el viaje* 
----------
¡Hoy fue un día interesante!
Comenzó con un golpe quirúrgico para volver a estar en la lista de SSR para mañana, y luego volvió a subir las acciones en 15 minutos al precio de apertura del día.


Después de eso, parecía un día aburrido, ¿verdad? *¡EQUIVOCADO!*
Todos los altibajos de hoy se *calcularon muy bien para garantizar que las acciones nunca se sobrecomprasen, pero continuaron obligando a quienes apuestan en contra de las acciones a sangrar sus acciones de reserva sin dejar que el precio baje demasiado para permitirles comprar más con un descuento* (me refiero a mira esa línea PERFECTA VWAP [línea púrpura].


Un recordatorio, cuando una acción está en la lista SSR, solo se puede acortar en los repuntes (es decir, cuando la acción está aumentando de valor). *Esto no significa que no pueda vender las acciones reales que posee,* pero eso significa que debe poseer acciones, *no solo tomar prestadas las de otra persona* .

Esto significa que si una institución quiere *desinflar el precio* , ya tiene que *poseer acciones* y luego *venderlas* . Aquellos que apuestan en contra de las acciones ya tendrían una gran cantidad de acciones para este propósito exacto (probablemente compradas cuando estaban por debajo de $ 100), con la esperanza de poder *mantener el precio bajo hasta que puedan volver a venderlas al día siguiente* . Sin embargo, ese plan se fue por el desagüe una vez que *GME alcanzó el límite de SSR, ya que necesitan hacer que esas acciones duren DOS días.*

Cuando observa los datos a continuación, puede ver que GME nunca supera los 70 en la banda RSI ( haga clic aquí para obtener información sobre RSI ), lo que significa que las *acciones nunca se sobrecompraron. *En su lugar, simplemente sube lentamente a 70 y luego se relaja (estoy seguro de que un programa muy caro hace esto).

Si subió demasiado, existe el riesgo de que se recupere y baje el precio, lo que permitirá a los vendedores en corto comprar acciones baratas para recargar su oferta. GME alcanzó la marca de 70 6 veces hoy, pero solo alcanzó la marca de 30 tres, (es decir, sobrevendida), ya que los vendedores en corto estaban vendiendo acciones lentamente según fuera necesario para mantener el precio plano y tratando de no agotar su oferta.

La única vez que salió de esta banda fue durante los últimos 5 minutos cuando intentaron bajar el precio, pero puede ver que se corrigió muy rápidamente antes de que terminara el día, ¡y subió hasta $ 260 en el segundo en que el mercado cerró!

*Lo que creo que sucedió hoy fue que las instituciones desangraron a los vendedores en corto de sus acciones de reserva para que mañana tengan una capacidad reducida para detener el repunte. *Piense en esto como una carrera Zergling antes de asaltar la base.

¡Para! ¡Eso da cosquillas!
---------- *Entonces, ¿qué pasará mañana?*
Creo que la misma institución que puso a GME en la lista de SSR hoy intentará hacerlo de nuevo. Volverán a bajar las acciones en el mercado previo y muy rápidamente alcanzarán el 10% de SSR. Esto significaría 3 días completos sin cortocircuitos.
Si esto sucede, podría ser otro 'día lento' para dejar que los cortos sangren el resto de sus acciones de reserva, probablemente con el primer empujón en la última hora o dos para obtener la mayor cantidad de opciones en el dinero antes de que cierre el mercado.

---------- *TLDR
Hoy fue intencionalmente un día plano para hacer que los vendedores en corto sangren sus existencias de reserva para que tengan menos cuando ocurra la contracción gamma real en los próximos días. *Abróchate *el* cinturón *para el viaje* 

-------- *¡Bonificación! Datos SSR*
Me di cuenta de que no había una publicación que tuviera todas las veces que GME entró en la lista SSR, así que revisé todos los archivos y los compilé.

Curiosamente, de todos esos días, ayer fue el único momento en que las acciones terminaron el día con una ganancia (+ 7%) y la única otra vez que estuvimos cerca del 0% fue el día antes de que dijéramos un aumento de precio del 104% al día siguiente.


----------



## Hamtel (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Mar 2021)

No entiendo bien lo que intenta decir pero parece interesante.

¿Alguien sabe interpretarlo (es un hilo)?


----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Mar 2021)

Luego añadió esto:


----------



## jorlau (12 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> No entiendo bien lo que intenta decir pero parece interesante.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe interpretarlo (es un hilo)?



El precio de cierre fue 260,00 después en after market empezó a bajar hasta 250 pero al final volvió a cerrar otra vez s 260,00.Puede ser casualidad  

Tiene que ver con los vencimientos o llamadas de opciones a ese precio pero no entiendo de opciones quien sabe.


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (12 Mar 2021)

Ya lo clavan hasta en el premarket 

*260,00-5,00* (-1,89%)
Al cierre: 11 de marzo 4:00PM EST

*255,00* *-5,00* (-1,92 %)
*Antes de la apertura:* 5:09AM EST


----------



## Snowball (12 Mar 2021)

Hola monos retards

Hoy vienen los futuros del SIPUTA 500 y el sindrome de Down Jones en rojo...

buena señal para nuestra querida stonk?


----------



## chocolate (12 Mar 2021)

Os traigo algo para que nos cuidemos el lomo en lo que nos hacemos ricos y ojeamos en todoyates.com
Adecentar el entorno de trabajo es vital para llevar una buena salud y para que no vengan los de riesgos laborales a dar la turra:

3.84€ 50% de DESCUENTO|Wallstreet apuestas 2021 nueva oferta almohada caso de poliéster almohada habitación decoración novedad funda de almohada|Funda de almohada| - AliExpress


----------



## Snowball (12 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Os traigo algo para que nos cuidemos el lomo en lo que nos hacemos ricos y ojeamos en todoyates.com
> Adecentar el entorno de trabajo es vital para llevar una buena salud y para que no vengan los de riesgos laborales a dar la turra:
> 
> 3.84€ 50% de DESCUENTO|Wallstreet apuestas 2021 nueva oferta almohada caso de poliéster almohada habitación decoración novedad funda de almohada|Funda de almohada| - AliExpress



Se la voy a regalar al novio de mi mujera


----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Hola monos retards
> 
> Hoy vienen los futuros del SIPUTA 500 y el sindrome de Down Jones en rojo...
> 
> buena señal para nuestra querida stonk?



No creo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## [IΞI] (12 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Los de los memes se merecen cada puto cent que ganen

Deidad al nivel del dios de los tags, al que venerábamos por los loles

los q tenéis contacto directo con el lidl apreteu para que nos los devuelva

aunq fueran tan políticamente incorrectos

y para los que os lo preguntéis es el Magenta Riddim de DJ Snake

va a haber que reventar los bass si hay + squeeze


----------



## marbruck (12 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Ya lo clavan hasta en el premarket
> 
> *260,00-5,00* (-1,89%)
> Al cierre: 11 de marzo 4:00PM EST
> ...



Pero sí todavía está abierto el premarket, no seamos ansias, jejeje. Por cierto
Preapertura 270,60$ +10,60$ +4,08%

Go Apes go!!!


----------



## Zoeric (12 Mar 2021)

A ver que siempre estáis con la cosa de terminar en 0 o en 5 y es algo bastante normal.
Con esto no quiero decir que no esté manipulado, que ya hemos visto que está todo manipulado, pero este detalle me parece lo de menos.

Ahora mismo de 17 valores tengo 2 que terminaron ayer en 5, 10 en 0 y de esos, tres en 00...incluida GME  

Compré un paquete a 69 (número mágico) y otro a 115...no pensaba que iba a decir esto pero me gusta la acción

Hoy subirá, está cogiendo la sana costumbre de hacer lo contrario al resto de chicharros.

Por cierto los que decís que vais a vender la mitad (o lo que sea) para cubrir gastos, menudos Diamond Hands...mas bien butter hands.

Si queréis recuperar la inversión, es porque si os importa el dinero. No sé si alguno con las caídas disfruta tanto como dice.

Ojo que no lo critico, me parece lo más normal de hecho...Soy hodler mientras suba, pero mis stops están puestos a entrada+comisiones+300€ (para una pequeña farra si me barren a la salud de los retards)

Se que sois contrarios la mayoría a poner stops porque "los leen" no me cabe duda de ello a mí tampoco.
Pero no soy tan romántico...oye, que me encantaría joder a algún pequeño tiburón...y comérnoslo o incluso porqué no, dejarlo en las fauces de las ballenas, que estás ballenas comen de todo, no solo krill.

Está muy bonito intentar joderles pero sacándoles los jurdeles (que es la única forma de joderles)
Si me los sacan ellos a mí, el que se jode soy yo. Que a mí sí me importa perderlo (aunque pueda permitírmelo).

dicho lo cual....to the Alpha Centauri!!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2021)

Ya sabéis 



Esta mierda me sale en "tendencia" en USA


----------



## antoniussss (12 Mar 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> A ver que siempre estáis con la cosa de terminar en 0 o en 5 y es algo bastante normal.
> Con esto no quiero decir que no esté manipulado, que ya hemos visto que está todo manipulado, pero este detalle me parece lo de menos.
> 
> Ahora mismo de 17 valores tengo 2 que terminaron ayer en 5, 10 en 0 y de esos, tres en 00...incluida GME
> ...





Un inciso, tu lo que has puesto realmente es un "Take Profit", aunque en el broker lo pongas como "Stop de venta limitado" a precio x+300€"

Aquí nos cagamos en los que ponen stop loss, a mercado, y hacia abajo. Logicamente, el que quiere comprar qué ostias compra, acciones más caras, o acciones que tu le dices que le das mas baratas? Coño, sentido comun.


----------



## Maxos (12 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya sabéis
> 
> 
> 
> Esta mierda me sale en "tendencia" en USA



Me han entrado ganas de comprar más GME


----------



## INE (12 Mar 2021)

Calentando motores, ya nos pica la entrepierna.


----------



## chocolate (12 Mar 2021)

INE dijo:


> Calentando motores, ya nos pica la entrepierna.


----------



## chocolate (12 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*275,55*+15,55 (+5,98 %)
A partir del 12 de marzo 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.

Vierneeees!!


----------



## chocolate (12 Mar 2021)

Sube con furia porcina!!!

*284,55*+24,55 (+9,44 %)
A partir del 9:32AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## electrón (12 Mar 2021)

¿Qué decís? ¿Hay Gamma hoy?


----------



## Snowball (12 Mar 2021)

electrón dijo:


> ¿Qué decís? ¿Hay Gamma hoy?



Rayos???


----------



## INE (12 Mar 2021)

electrón dijo:


> ¿Qué decís? ¿Hay Gamma hoy?



No hay prisa ninguna.


----------



## electrón (12 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Rayos???



Gamma Squeeze


----------



## Jebediah (12 Mar 2021)

electrón dijo:


> ¿Qué decís? ¿Hay Gamma hoy?



Espero que no, la semana que viene también necesitaremos algún entretenimiento.


----------



## electrón (12 Mar 2021)

INE dijo:


> No hay prisa ninguna.



Muy cierto, HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (12 Mar 2021)

Bajando casi todo.
Y estas dos a su puta bola.


----------



## Jebediah (12 Mar 2021)

AMC +6% ya, ¡¡que te estés quieto ninioo!!


----------



## xzess (12 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Muy estable. Se nota que no pueden manipular en corto. I like the stock





Hamtel dijo:


>



Eso es una señal, justo ayer hablaba con una amiga de esa escena de esa película en concreto.


----------



## Pailarocas (12 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Espero que no, la semana que viene también necesitaremos algún entretenimiento.



Firmaba para que se pase meses subiendo un 8% diario









Y luego el Squeeze claro


----------



## INE (12 Mar 2021)

+12%




Buf.


----------



## Irene Adler (12 Mar 2021)

Pa que vas al gimnasio...si el training de cardio ya lo hacemos aquí... 

Con los meneos que lleva esto si llegamos vivos al squeeze estamos inmunizados a infarto de por vida ya


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Zoeric (12 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Un inciso, tu lo que has puesto realmente es un "Take Profit", aunque en el broker lo pongas como "Stop de venta limitado" a precio x+300€"
> 
> Aquí nos cagamos en los que ponen stop loss, a mercado, y hacia abajo. Logicamente, el que quiere comprar qué ostias compra, acciones más caras, o acciones que tu le dices que le das mas baratas? Coño, sentido comun.



En verdad le he puesto un stop-loss "simple" no stop limitada, pero sí, "técnicamente" sería más bien un stop win digamos.

Pero un Take profit "orden de venta limitada" no podría usarlo para eso.
Entiendo que esa orden es para ponerla por encima del precio de cotización. Si la pones por debajo pues se ejecutaría automáticamente a mercado no?
No soy mucho de poner órdenes la verdad. Ni por arriba ni por abajo y no suelo poner stop-loss "real" cuando entro a no ser que entre muy acojonado.
A GME no le puse orden por debajo de mi precio de compra.
Me gustaba la acción y al novio de mi mujer también.

Por cierto por tu foto de perfil creo que eres quien compró a la página alemana el otro día?
¿Qué te han cobrado de envío?
Lo he buscado antes y no sé que hilo es


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Mar 2021)

El tema le queda grande a mi retraso, pero aquí os lo dejo. Podría ser nada, podría ser muy interesante.


----------



## antoniussss (12 Mar 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> En verdad le he puesto un stop-loss "simple" no stop limitada, pero sí, "técnicamente" sería más bien un stop win digamos.
> 
> Pero un Take profit "orden de venta limitada" no podría usarlo para eso.
> Entiendo que esa orden es para ponerla por encima del precio de cotización. Si la pones por debajo pues se ejecutaría automáticamente a mercado no?
> ...




14,99 pero pedí muchos articulos para compensarlo.


----------



## OYeah (12 Mar 2021)

Trader Arrested as WallStreetBets Phenomenon Finds Echo in Japan

“This has been going on for over a decade, back from when people used to use bulletin boards,” Agari said, referring to retail investors talking up stocks online. “America is starting to look like Japan.”







Nos llevan una década, siempre lo hemos dicho.


----------



## OYeah (12 Mar 2021)

Sigo preguntando si sabeís de alguien que haya pillado esas dos subidas.


----------



## Malus (12 Mar 2021)

Yo me metí en la segunda en 50.5 con 30 acciones por si saltaba la liebre, y ahí sigo.


----------



## OYeah (12 Mar 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Yo me metí en la segunda en 50.5 con 30 acciones por si saltaba la liebre, y ahí sigo.




Vale, no habeis pillado las dos pero entrasteis bien.

Pero no os metais el dedo en el culo. Por favor eso no.


----------



## Buscape (12 Mar 2021)

Sigues fuera Oyeah?


----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Mar 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> En verdad le he puesto un stop-loss "simple" no stop limitada, pero sí, "técnicamente" sería más bien un stop win digamos.
> Pero un Take profit "orden de venta limitada" no podría usarlo para eso.
> Entiendo que esa orden es para ponerla por encima del precio de cotización. Si la pones por debajo pues se ejecutaría automáticamente a mercado no?
> No soy mucho de poner órdenes la verdad.



¿Seguro? ¿Si le pones un stop loss por encima de mercado no vende inmediatamente?

Soy tan retard que me pasó algo parecido hace poco, fui a poner stop loss (en otra acción) y puse stop limitado por debajo de mercado así que vendió en el acto y tuve que volver a comprar más caro (como buen retard, por otra parte).


----------



## OYeah (12 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Sigues fuera Oyeah?




Ya he dicho que ahi ya no se sabe dònde puede ir a parar tu dinero. 

Y eso precisamente es de las pocas cosas que miro un poco en esta miserable vida.


----------



## Hamtel (12 Mar 2021)

Nah. Volumen muy bajo. A seguir esperando y presionando, pero con un precio tan alto pocos simios entran a jugársela


----------



## Irene Adler (12 Mar 2021)

Hostia! Con ese cargamento mejor entrenar, si señor 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (12 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Seguro? ¿Si le pones un stop loss por encima de mercado no vende inmediatamente?
> 
> Soy tan retard que me pasó algo parecido hace poco, fui a poner stop loss (en otra acción) y puse stop limitado por debajo de mercado así que vendió en el acto y tuve que volver a comprar más caro (como buen retard, por otra parte).




Vamos a ver:

-Precio limitado de compra o de venta, te va a comprar todo siempre y cuando no suba del precio que le pongas, COMO MAXIMO VAS A COMPRAR A XXX NO MÁS...... (Muy buena opción para los días de corridas de Stops como el del otro día, como no sabes el suelo y son movimientos tan rapidos y con saltos de subasta, te aseguras precios de 180 €, en vez de 240 €, que fueron los saltos que dio el otro día, yo lo puse no más de 200, tuve suerte y me las lleve a 180€).

y te va a vender como MINIMO al precio que lo pongas, obviamente si el precio ya es superior, te vende si el precio sigue encima del que has puesto.

-Stop de compra a precio limitado: Una vez toque el precio marcado, te compra como MAXIMO al precio que pongas.

-Stop de Venta Limitado: Una vez toque el precio marcado, te vende como MINIMO al precio que pongas.


Ejemplo práctico, no eres un friki de mierda que pueda estar todo el día mirando la acción, pero crees que si sube de 400, se va a los 550 del tirón, y luego va a caer, o no quieres holdear mas, pues pones:

Stop de Venta a 400, venta limitada en 5XX.....


Si llega a 400 y no estás delante del ordenador y el movimiento es muy rápido, vender luego en los 500-800-2000


----------



## Hamtel (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Vamos a ver:
> 
> -Precio limitado de compra o de venta, te va a comprar todo siempre y cuando no suba del precio que le pongas, COMO MAXIMO VAS A COMPRAR A XXX NO MÁS...... (Muy buena opción para los días de corridas de Stops como el del otro día, como no sabes el suelo y son movimientos tan rapidos y con saltos de subasta, te aseguras precios de 180 €, en vez de 240 €, que fueron los saltos que dio el otro día, yo lo puse no más de 200).
> y te va a vender como MINIMO al precio que lo pongas, obviamente si el precio ya es superior, te vende si el precio sigue encima del que has puesto.
> ...



Pero has dicho que has puesto stop loss simple, no limitado. Creo que sigo sin entender bien como funciona.


----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Venía a poner esto. ¿Júpiter?


----------



## antoniussss (12 Mar 2021)

Otra cosa, igual que hay subastas a la baja, también las hay al alza,

Por ejemplo, subida rápida a 400, entra en subasta, nos volvemos locos y sube a 800.

Si tienes un venta limitada en 500, se te venderán a 800, no en 500


----------



## Hamtel (12 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Venía a poner esto. ¿Júpiter?



Black Hole Gargantua

Gargantua


----------



## antoniussss (12 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Pero has dicho que has puesto stop loss simple, no limitado. Creo que sigo sin entender bien como funciona.



Repíteme la duda porque ahora no se de que hablas, yo no pongo Stop Loss Simples, nunca, nunca y menos a menor precio que al que cotiza.


----------



## Hamtel (12 Mar 2021)

Siempre limitado cohone¡¡¡¡¡

Es lo único que hay que entender


----------



## Hamtel (12 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Otra cosa, igual que hay subastas a la baja, también las hay al alza,
> 
> Por ejemplo, subida rápida a 400, entra en subasta, nos volvemos locos y sube a 800.
> 
> Si tienes un venta limitada en 500, se te venderán a 800, no en 500



Se venderan al precio que encuentre el broker entre 800 y 500 eso en limitada. En simple, mercado, se venderá al precio que compren, seguramente 500


----------



## antoniussss (12 Mar 2021)

Ejemplo práctico de los tipos de Stops o ventas limitadas:

El otro día, así a groso modo.

-Pones un Stop normal a 230 € estando en 330 €..... Bien, posiblemente se te vendieran a 180 €, porque hubo una subasta a la baja, como el Stop normal es que vendas a mercado sea como sea pues a mercado si no ha habido suficientes acciones compradas por encima de 200 €, tu orden se ha podido ejecutar perfectamente a 180 €, que es cuando si había compras.

-Primero se ejecutan ordenes de venta a mercado puras sin STOP, las que mandas tu con el dedito.
-Despues en orden por antiguedad del lanzamiento de la orden de STOP y limitadas

Puede que a 220€ no haya habido tantos compradores como ordenes de venta, y por eso bajó a 180 €, que es el precio donde todos y cada uno de los que pusieron Stops a mercado, se vendió el 100% de ellos. Aunque por orden de antiguedad algunos les vendieron en 210, otros en 200, otros en 190....


-Pones un Stop a 230 con precio limitado a 230..... Bien, no se te vende en 230 € porque no hay suficientes compradores y baja a 180 €....... luego sube y ahí SI se te vende a 230 €, incluso si hubiera subasta al alza en los 220 € y reabre en 260€, se te venderían en 260 €.


Con este simple ejemplo, puedes ver que la opción A es puta RUINA, y en la opcion B por lo menos, no "pierdes" tanto.


P.D.2, hablamos de Stop a mercado de 230€ vendido realmente en 180€, pero lo mismo esto mismo le ha ocurrido a los que tenían STOP de mercado a 280 € o 300€, que lo mismo les ha vendido en 180€....que eso si que es Ruina y ruina. así que cuidado con los stops, y SIEMPRE PRECIO LIMITADO.


----------



## bambum (12 Mar 2021)

Hola
Aún no a quebrado ningún fondo?

HOLD


----------



## jorlau (12 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Lo interpreto como que la luna la pasamos de largo y nos dirigimos al infinito  

Seguiré soñando 

HOLD


----------



## [IΞI] (12 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Lo interpreto como que la luna la pasamos de largo y nos dirigimos al infinito
> 
> Seguiré soñando
> 
> HOLD



Yo creo que la alusión del agujero negro es a la cantidad de pasta que están palmando los hedgies


----------



## Zoeric (12 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Seguro? ¿Si le pones un stop loss por encima de mercado no vende inmediatamente?
> 
> Soy tan retard que me pasó algo parecido hace poco, fui a poner stop loss (en otra acción) y puse stop limitado por debajo de mercado así que vendió en el acto y tuve que volver a comprar más caro (como buen retard, por otra parte).



Jejeje, a ver, que jaleo!
Si le pones un stoploss por encima de mercado te lo ejecuta a precio de mercado claro (no sé si dejará ponerlo  )
Yo lo puse por encima de mi precio de entrada +x pero por debajo del precio de mercado.

Si pones un stop-loss "simple" cuando llega a ese límite se convierte en una orden a mercado y se van ejecutando.
El "problema" es que igual si lo tienes por ejemplo a 100 te las empieza a vender y si pasa algo raro como el otro día, pues podría ser que en un salto de esos raros te las venda a 50.
Si pones stop limitada se supone que cuando llega al precio de stop se convierte en una orden limitada y no puede tener lugar a un precio peor que el límite elegido.
El hándicap de estas es que igual no te las vende todas.
Digamos que una antepone el vender todas las acciones y la otra el precio al que se venden.

Si en la otra acción pusiste un stop limitado y no llegó a caer al precio del stop no te las debería haber vendido.

¿No pondrías una orden limitada de venta?
Es lo que decía antes que no sirve para cubrir ganancias si lo pones por encima de tu precio de compra pero por debajo del mercado.

Si la acción está a 150 y pongo orden de venta limitada a 100, entonces si la ejecuta, porque entiende que 100 es al precio mínimo que quiero vender.
Por eso decía que entiendo que las limitadas de venta son para poner a un precio por encima del mercado.


----------



## antoniussss (12 Mar 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Jejeje, a ver, que jaleo!
> Si le pones un stoploss por encima de mercado te lo ejecuta a precio de mercado claro (no sé si dejará ponerlo  )
> Yo lo puse por encima de mi precio de entrada +x pero por debajo del precio de mercado.
> 
> ...



Hay 2 conceptos

Orden limitada de venta, que si la pones por debajo del precio actual obviamente te las va a vender

Orden de stop limitado de venta, que la puedes poner por debajo del precio actual, solo salta si toca por abajo.

PD. Hablo de acción es, claro, en derivados creo que solo hay stop loss y take profit, y ya está, aunque supongo que dependerá de cada bróker que dentro de cada una se puedan hacer malabares.


Luego en acciones hay virguerias rollo venta limitada condicionada a: y aquí hay ecuaciones de si sufre una variación hacia abajo o hacia arriba en porcentaje y todas las frikada que tu quieras pero hay que programarla y soy demasiado simio, incluso puedes programar solo si es volumen es igual a las sesiones anteriores de media y tal y pascual.

Por ejemplo, con el bajo volumen del otro día de la ostia, si estuviera programado un stop loss con la condicion de si solo el volumen de bajada es superior a la media, ejecutar, si es una trampa de bajo volumen, no


----------



## antoniussss (12 Mar 2021)

PD. No hay manera de perder dinero con esta guarra, hasta el lunes!

Os quiero simios


----------



## Zoeric (12 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hay 2 conceptos
> 
> Orden limitada de venta, que si la pones por debajo del precio actual obviamente te las va a vender
> 
> ...



Eso es. 
Por eso es raro que a anonimocobarde le saltase un stop limitado a precio de mercado sin haber llegado al precio del stop.
Suena a eso, a orden limitada de venta.


----------



## antoniussss (12 Mar 2021)

Por cierto si alguien con ganas quiere entrar, recomiendo mucho la orden de compra condicionada a - 10 x ciento y volumen inferior a la media semanal, es una clara señal de recogida de papelito de simios retarded con bastante seguridad.


----------



## Jebediah (12 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Venía a poner esto.* ¿Júpiter?*



REALLY GEORGE???


----------



## jorlau (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## xzess (12 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Con eso yo creo que se refiere al horizonte de sucesos, lugar teórico donde se producen cosas regidas por otras leyes físicas ,distintas de la física tradicional, el tiempo deja de ser tiempo, y la materia deja de ser materia y está en varios sitios ala vez o no está por completo; se puede sacar las lecturas que quieras ahí, pero un agujero negro es un camino sin retorno.
Edit: Y es de la peli interstellar.


----------



## jorlau (12 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Con eso yo creo que se refiere al horizonte de sucesos, lugar teórico donde se producen cosas regidas por otras leyes físicas ,distintas de la física tradicional, el tiempo deja de ser tiempo, y la materia deja de ser materia y está en varios sitios ala vez o no está por completo; se puede sacar las lecturas que quieras ahí, pero un agujero negro es un camino sin retorno.
> Edit: Y es de la peli interstellar.





Si habla de ciencia se refiere a

La PACIENCIA es la madre de la ciencia  


HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Repíteme la duda porque ahora no se de que hablas, yo no pongo Stop Loss Simples, nunca, nunca y menos a menor precio que al que cotiza.



La duda es: si pones un Stop Loss simple a precio superior al de mercado, ¿no vendería inmediatamente?


----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> La duda es: si pones un Stop Loss simple a precio superior al de mercado, ¿no vendería inmediatamente?



Creo que ya me han contestado en otro mensaje. Gracias igual.


----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Mar 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Eso es.
> Por eso es raro que a anonimocobarde le saltase un stop limitado a precio de mercado sin haber llegado al precio del stop.
> Suena a eso, a orden limitada de venta.



No fue un stop limitado, quería poner un stop simple pero por error puse una orden de venta limitada (sin stop) a precio inferior a mercado, así vendió inmediatamente.


----------



## Zoeric (12 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> No fue un stop limitado, quería poner un stop simple pero por error puse una orden de venta limitada (sin stop) a precio inferior a mercado, así vendió inmediatamente.



Claro, al estar la cotización por encima de la orden saltó.
Para cubrir pérdidas o ganancias ya latentes acuérdate que es stop, bien simple o bien limitado.
La orden de venta limitada que pusiste es para ganancias "futuras" cuando está cotizando en 100 y quieres vender si llega a 200.

O en este caso a 69 mil y pico era no?


----------



## chocolate (12 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Venía a poner esto. ¿Júpiter?



Gargantua, el agujero negro de Interstellar


----------



## antoniussss (12 Mar 2021)

Buen video ayer de la gente que usa derivados



CUIDADO


----------



## NewTroll (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (12 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> La duda es: si pones un Stop Loss simple a precio superior al de mercado, ¿no vendería inmediatamente?



Como te digo, ese nombre, "Stop Loss Simple" solo existe en principio en derivados, y no te dejan ponerlo por encima, obvio, solo el "Take Profit"

En acciones, ya sea orden de venta limitada o orden de Stop de venta por arriba, hasta que no llega, no salta.

La unica manera de que se te vendiera sin querer sería poniendo una orden limitada de venta por debajo del precio actual de cotización, el cuál te lo va a vender todo ya, dado que el precio actual es superior.


A lo mejor tenéis un broker raro en acciones que tiene nombres diferentes a los habituales, y ahí claro, ya no te puedo decir.


----------



## NewTroll (12 Mar 2021)

Puede que GME no se trate de cortos, sino de acciones inexistentes. ​


No es un problema corto, es un problema de acciones que ni siquiera existen

Estaba hablando con alguien y llegué a la conclusión de que probablemente no sea un tema corto, sino mucho peor. El problema no son las acciones en corto o las acciones desnudas o el interés de las acciones en corto, razón por la cual la contracción nunca fue un temor para Melvin.

Creo que el problema real es la colisión entre dos fondos de cobertura para jugar al mercado diariamente por millones. Ahora escúchame.

T-2 o t-3. Hora de entrega de acciones.

Día 1 Hedge a vende hedge b 100 acciones que no tiene.

Día 2 Hedge b vende cobertura a 100 acciones que no tiene que cubrir una cobertura a entrega acciones del día 1 con sharws que compró el día 2 de cobertura b a cobertura b.

Día 3 Hedge a vende 100 acciones para cubrir b. La cobertura b entrega las acciones compradas el día 3 para cubrir a.

Día 4 - repetición infinita. Venta corta desnuda desnuda con 0% de interés corto.

Esto funciona con algunas cosas, así que quédate conmigo.

Ahora, estos ataques de escalera: precio más bajo de las acciones durante la noche, comprar acciones por la mañana, lo que provoca un aumento en el precio, más personas suben el precio, venden en la cima cerca del final del día, mantienen las ganancias, usan las acciones con las que se coludió con otra cobertura para obtener ganancias de bolsillo. , precio más bajo por la noche, etc.

Esto permite que las coberturas ganen dinero sin riesgo, sin intereses y es un gran plan.

Cada vez que el comercio minorista se involucre, simplemente venda más acciones que no tiene, descargue el mercado, induzca la venta panorámica, compre acciones del minorista durante la venta de pánico para equilibrar los libros. Aumentar las acciones falsas entre los fondos de cobertura para mantener los saldos contables hasta que se recuperen las acciones compradas y retenidas al por menor.

Fue un gran plan.

Entonces los simios retrasados se involucraron. Cada vez que se intentaba esto, los simios compraban más GME. Nunca vendieron. Compraron en el baño en lugar de vender. Malditas manos de diamantes.

El verdadero problema no son acciones prestadas, intereses cortos o cualquier otra cosa. En realidad es.....

Que las acciones que no están en los libros terminaron en manos minoristas que no se venderán en pánico. Están hechos al 100% de nada más que un exploit en la liquidación de existencias t-2 / t-3.

El comercio minorista se apoderó de las acciones que impiden que estos fondos de cobertura en colisión equilibren sus libros y tuvieron que seguir aumentando las ventas falsas entre ellos para mantener los saldos contables.

Por eso están tan desesperados por recuperar las acciones. No se trata de un problema de incumplimiento, sino de que vendimos acciones que ni siquiera habíamos pedido prestadas para vender en corto y que no tienen forma de volver jamás.

Incluso si se redujo al 140%, esas acciones pueden contabilizarse, pero si lo que sospecho sucedió, no hay forma de equilibrar los libros sin vender GME al por menor. El problema es que cada vez que las manos de alguien pasan al papel, nosotros los simios con las manos de diamantes compramos esas acciones. Cada vez que se ponen en corto para inducir el pánico, vendernos simios entregados con diamantes compraron esas acciones y no las devolverán.

No es que tenga un cortocircuito superior al 100%, es que nos vendieron acciones que formaban parte de un fraude mucho mayor. Manipulación de precios mucho más que GME.

Mire a Apple las mismas 100 acciones en bloque a un centavo menos, así es como lo hace Nasdaq. Pero cuando noté esos mismos intercambios después de horas, supe que algo estaba pasando.

Bajar el precio por la noche, aumentar tan pronto como se abre el mercado comprar comprando acciones, luego bajado por la noche vendiendo acciones mientras los 100 bloques de volumen de comercio artificial manipulan lentamente el precio hacia arriba o hacia abajo con acciones que no están en ningún libro y completamente imposible de rastrear, ni siquiera puedo averiguar quién lo está haciendo porque se está haciendo con recursos compartidos que no existen. No se trata de GME, probablemente se trata de todas las acciones. Piense en eso por un minuto.

¡Ahora la única prueba es la sobreventa de acciones irresponsables de toda nuestra posesión de simios retrasados con diamantes!


----------



## Hamtel (13 Mar 2021)

Nadie compra ni vende en el AH. La semana que viene será la definitiva en el derrumbamiento de Melvin? Parece que hay movimientos de la empresa que indican que está a punto de claudicar


----------



## Hamtel (13 Mar 2021)




----------



## INE (13 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (13 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (13 Mar 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (13 Mar 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Claro, al estar la cotización por encima de la orden saltó.
> Para cubrir pérdidas o ganancias ya latentes acuérdate que es stop, bien simple o bien limitado.
> 
> La orden de venta limitada que pusiste es para ganancias "futuras" cuando está cotizando en 100 y quieres vender si llega a 200.



Si lo sé perfectamente, pero como soy retard me olvidé de cambiar el tipo de orden y puse la que venía por defecto.


----------



## GOL (13 Mar 2021)

NewTroll dijo:


> Puede que GME no se trate de cortos, sino de acciones inexistentes. ​
> 
> Entonces los simios retrasados se involucraron. Cada vez que se intentaba esto, los simios compraban más GME. Nunca vendieron. Compraron en el baño en lugar de vender. Malditas manos de diamantes.
> 
> ...



Mi retrasada mente simiesca cada vez entiende menos. Pero creo que antes de soltar la pasta igual acaban en la carcel


----------



## anonimocobarde (13 Mar 2021)

Hace unos días puse un par de tweets que me parecieron interesantes del trader vikingo sin tener idea de quién era.

Ahora ha puesto un hilo un poco largo pero muy interesante donde entre otras cosas expone un poco su trasfondo.

Recomiendo mucho leerlo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (13 Mar 2021)

Más o menos dice:

"No te equivoques, esto es una guerra de desgaste. Estáis más cerca de lo que creéis de la MDTLS. Muchos pensaron que sería hoy. Hay una gran probabilidad de que ocurra hacia el 19 de marzo. Los que lleváis meses, ya lo entendéis. Para cualquiera que piense en entrar, necesitas entender que a este precio y en estas condiciones es extremadamente arriesgado. Solo deberías himbertir dinero que te puedas permitir perder, entendiendo que puedes perderlo todo"


----------



## GOL (13 Mar 2021)

Paciencia simios, aqui este simio dice que el escuece gordo viene para el 16 de abril
Alguien compró opciones hace 2 años para el 15 de enero de 2021, el 16 de abril de 2021 y el 16 de junio de 2021, como se muestra en la máquina wayback.​​Las otras opciones de venta y compra se compraron después de que los fondos de cobertura se dieran cuenta del riesgo en los libros. Ya sea para beneficiarse de otros fondos de cobertura, para crear falsos estrujamientos de gamma, o para confundir a la gente que los mira pensando que serán ejercidos cuando nunca lo serán.​​El último día del director financiero de GME es el 26 de marzo, lo que significa que el nuevo director financiero, que probablemente llamará a las acciones como su primera acción. Esto tardará semanas en llevarse a cabo. Esto se alinea con las opciones del 16 de abril de 2021 que fueron compradas con un año de antelación.​


----------



## jorlau (13 Mar 2021)

Consejos para nuevos simios: comprender cómo hay más acciones flotando de las que realmente están disponibles.
Discusión
De acuerdo, veo muchas preguntas sobre acciones fantasma / falsas / sintéticas y cómo hay millones de acciones más flotando por ahí de las que realmente están disponibles.
"¿Mi parte es real? ¿O una parte falsa?"
Esto, mis queridos simios, NO es su problema. Si paga por una acción, es propietario de una acción. Si le piden prestada su parte, TODAVÍA TIENE UNA PARTE. La obligación de devolvérselo recae en quien lo tomó prestado. No sobre ti.
Pero, ¿cómo, si hay millones de acciones más que acciones REALES? ¿Cómo pueden comprar más de lo que está disponible?
He aquí cómo y voy a simplificar las cosas imaginando que solo hay 1 PARTICIPACIÓN REAL.
Así que solo hay una acción, pero la tomé prestada y la vendí y la tomé prestada nuevamente y se la vendí a 10 personas.
Ahora le debo una parte a 10 personas y solo existe una. ¿Cómo cubro esas obligaciones?
Compro la acción y se la devuelvo a mi primer prestamista. Eso cierra mi puesto y mi obligación con él. Luego la vende porque hay mucha demanda por esa acción y su precio es jugoso. ¿Adivina quién lo compra? Me. Luego le entrego esa parte al SIGUIENTE chico que le debo, cerrando mi obligación con él. Luego lo vende y yo lo compro OTRA VEZ. Sigo repitiendo esto hasta que se cumplan todas mis obligaciones.
1 acción real, 10 acciones entregadas.
¿Pero Beehive? ¿Qué pasa si alguien en esta cadena decide NO vender y HODL?
¡EXACTAMENTE! Si este simio de diamantes se mantiene, entonces tengo que ofrecerle más dinero por esa parte. Seguiré aumentando mi oferta para que obtenga esta parte porque la necesito para cumplir con mis obligaciones con el resto de los simios.
¡AHORA! ¿Significa esto que si aguantas para siempre y eres el último simio que sostiene, todo se reducirá a ti y el HF te llamará personalmente y te rogará tu parte?
No. Siempre habrá alguien vendiendo. No necesitan específicamente SU parte para cumplir con una obligación, solo necesitan una parte. Y van a necesitar un montón de mierda.
Comprarán furiosamente y luego, cuando hayan comprado y devuelto todo lo que pidieron prestado y liquidado todas sus obligaciones, dejarán de comprar en masa. Simple como eso. ¿Cuánto tiempo llevará? Nadie lo sabe con certeza.
Disfruta de tu nuevo cerebro de simio arrugado. Que Harambe te bendiga y te mantenga en sus poderosos brazos.
Como siempre ha sido, la mejor jugada es tener paciencia y MANTENER



HOLD


----------



## jorlau (13 Mar 2021)

Según lo solicitado, mi analogía de GME Beanie Baby (DD para tontos)
DD

Editar: este no es un DD centrado en la fecha o el precio
Prologaré esto diciendo que soy un puto simio con aspergers que muele crayones (solo los verdes más frescos) y los fuma con mi hierba de tierra. Ah, y tampoco soy un asesor financiero. Para lo que sea que sea bueno.
Siempre me han dicho que si no entiendes algo lo suficientemente bien como para explicárselo a una clase de tercer grado llena de pequeños idiotas, entonces no lo entiendes lo suficientemente bien. 
Entonces, clase ... ¿estamos listos? 
Todos recordamos la locura de Beanie Baby de los 90, ¿verdad? (Tal vez eres demasiado joven y no ... en ese caso, toma tu pelota y sal de mi maldito césped). Bueno, el fenómeno que rodea el precio de ellos es una excelente referencia para ayudar a la gente a entender que a veces, la demanda impulsa el precio, no los fundamentos. (es decir, no es lo que vale fundamentalmente el relleno de algodón y el bordado de un gorro de bebé, es lo que alguien está dispuesto a pagar por un gorro de princesa Diana púrpura). 
En aras de esta analogía, cada Beanie Baby representa 1 acción de una empresa. En este caso, GME. La composición física del Beanie Baby (es decir, tela, algodón, producción, envío, etc.) representa los fundamentos de una empresa: lo que vale una empresa en función de su "tela y algodón" (es decir, ganancias trimestrales, ventas, costos generales, perspectiva de la empresa, etc.) 
_IRL, GME ha estado colgando en los números de un solo dígito por acción, NBD. Esto se basa en parte en fundamentos muy antiguos (antes de que Ryan Cohen subiera a bordo, basado en el modelo de ladrillo y mortero moribundo, muy poca presencia en línea ... ya se hace una idea). Lee el God Tier DD de r / GME para obtener más información. detalles sobre los fundamentos de GME y por qué esta acción vale orgánicamente mucho más de lo que se valora actualmente. Ese debería ser el siguiente paso después de leer esto._
Entonces, tenemos algunos jodidos vendedores de Beanie Baby (que representan a Melancholy Melvin y Deepfake Ken Griffin de Citadel) que están aquí vendiendo todo tipo de Beanie Babies todos los días. Rojo, amarillo, verde, tie dye ... cada uno representa una empresa diferente a disposición del público. Y CADA EMPRESA SÓLO PRODUCE TANTOS DE SU BEANIE BEANIE ORIGINAL DE EDICIÓN LIMITADA. Entonces, en nuestro caso, estos grasientos vendedores solo tienen aproximadamente 70 millones de GME Beanie Babies para vender, porque eso es todo lo que la fábrica GameStop ha producido.
Yo, Pinky, quiero comprar 1 GME Beanie Baby. Así que voy a comprarle 1 a un vendedor grasiento por $ 5. Toma mi dinero y dice que volverá en unos días (fecha de liquidación de T + 2) con mi nuevo y brillante GME Beanie Baby. Jura que lo tiene. Está en el almacén de Beanie Baby o algo idfk, pero volverá con mi GME Beanie Baby en su mano grasienta. Se va con mis $ 5.
Pero la cuestión es que todavía no es dueño de ese Beanie Baby. Se supone que legalmente ya ha arreglado dónde lo comprará antes de tomar mis $ 5, pero no lo hizo, lo cual es ilegal. Pero sabe que no se meterá en problemas porque a nadie en Beanie Baby Bureau (SEC) le importa. (Además, se salieron con la suya en 2008, ¿por qué iba a ser diferente?) Aaaaaa y la palabra en la calle grasienta de los vendedores es que el precio de GME Beanie Babies realmente bajará pronto, y tal vez incluso se descontinuará debido a la impopularidad y el GME Beanie Baby valdría $ 0 (es decir, GameStop se declara en bancarrota debido a las ventas de la pandemia de mierda / no se mantiene al día con los tiempos digitales, etc.), por lo que el vendedor grasiento confía en que podrá comprar ese GME Beanie Baby por yo en el mercado incluso más barato que $ 5, y embolsar la diferencia,
Pero la noticia sobre el mercado abierto de Beanie Baby comienza a zumbar. Los comerciantes de Beanie Baby se enteraron de que la fábrica de GameStop está a punto de comenzar una omnipresencia digital y que un fabricante de Beanie Baby muy famoso, rico y exitoso (Ryan Cohen- chewy.com) se hará cargo de GME Beanie Babies y de todo lo que entra en el tejido y embutido y producción y envío. Las telas serán más finas. La costura más elocuente y experimentada. Bordado en oro de 14K. De hecho, tal vez un Beanie Baby incluso más elegante que AMZN. 
Entonces comienza una loca carrera por GME Beanie Babies. La noticia se difunde y la demanda se dispara, con el precio. Pero uno de los comerciantes de Beanie Baby (bola de diamante, nivel de dios) nota algo en los grasientos libros de los vendedores que no cuadra. Él anuncia públicamente su posición y sus especulaciones ... Han sido grasosas para mucha más gente que solo Pinky. El vendedor grasiento ha estado corriendo diciendo que posee el mismo 1 GME Beanie Baby y, por lo tanto, lo vende a 4-5 + personas más, _PERO NUNCA LO PRODUCE_(FTD o Failure To Deliver: una lista de vendedores grasientos ha estado en diciembre). Así que ha estado vendiendo el mismo (FALSIFICADO) GME Beanie Baby imaginario una y otra vez a diferentes personas, esperando que la fábrica de GameStop se derrumbe y cierre sus puertas antes de que él tenga que pagar y producir un GME Beanie Baby real y legítimo comerciantes. _También se está embolsando una tonelada de ganancias libres de impuestos en el proceso._
Esto puede continuar hasta que suceda una de las siguientes cosas: A) La fábrica de GameStop retira a GME Beanie Babies para contar cuántos hay en el mercado de Beanie Baby (es decir, reunión de accionistas o similar) B) Los pasos de Beanie Baby Bureau (SEC) y ayuda a hacer cumplir algún tipo de verificación / recuperación (no sé cómo se desarrollaría) C) Los comerciantes exigen tantos Beanie Babies todos a la vez (mediante el ejercicio de cadenas de opciones) que la mentira se expone orgánicamente
... hay más pero esto te da una idea de lo más probable.
Ahora es un buen momento para recordarle, querido lector: la fábrica de GameStop solo ha producido 69,75 millones de GME Beanie Babies. Por lo tanto, solo hay ese número de GME Beanie Babies que se comercializan legalmente en el mercado abierto de Beanie Baby. Pero los registros muestran muchísimo más.
HORA DE HISTORIA
Imagínese esto: (Suponga un 1: 1 para este escenario, es decir, cada comerciante minorista ... ese es usted, querido lector ... posee solo 1 GME Beanie Baby)
Todos los comerciantes de GME Beanie Baby, vendedores grasientos y GME Beanie Babies están en una habitación.
1 vendedor grasiento tiene cada uno un Beanie Baby de GME físico, legítimo y real en su mano grasienta. (Por lo tanto, hay 69,75 millones de vendedores en el piso con 1 GME Beanie Baby cada uno).
Aquí hay una ilustración profesional para ayudarlo a visualizar.
Ocurre uno de los escenarios ABC anteriores. Una "llamada" proverbial para que cada comerciante informe a "su" GME Beanie Baby. Así que yo, Pinky, le informo a mi GME Beanie Baby. 
_Descargo de responsabilidad sobre especulaciones_ Hasta 4 .. 5 .. 7 ... 9 ....... otros comerciantes posiblemente podrían informar al mismo 1 GME Beanie Baby que por derecho me pertenece, Pinky. 
Aquí, sé que mi último dibujo fue una obra maestra.
Entonces, como puede ver, nuestro grasiento vendedor de Beanie Baby aquí tiene un problema en sus manos. Se jodió a sí mismo. Hizo ese truco de venta invisible (acciones de Cointerfeit / venta corta desnuda) tantas veces, que ahora tiene que pagar 4 ... 5 ... 9 ... comerciantes POR EL MISMO 1 GME BEANIE BABY. Entonces comienza a intentar hacer algunos tratos. Haz algunas ofertas. Y así comienza el difícil viaje del precio de GME Beanie Babies en los mares de mercado abierto.
Pero, Pinky ve a todas estas otras personas alineadas para obtener el mismo GME Beanie Baby. No hizo nada malo cuando lo compró originalmente. Ella cree en la fábrica de GameStop y en el nuevo jefe de producción de GME Beanie Baby. Ella cree en su habilidad para hacer Beanie Babies realmente jodidamente patadas. El tipo que gobernará el mercado de Beanie Baby y le dará a los GME Beanie Babies un _jodido valor._, incluso si los grasientos vendedores nunca hicieron esta mierda. Ella sabe que todos estos otros comerciantes de Beanie Baby deben recibir un pago por ese mismo Beanie Baby. Entonces, cuanto más tiempo Pinky se niega a vender al precio que se ofrece actualmente en el mercado abierto y TIENE SU DERECHO PROPIEDAD DE ESE BEANIE BEANIE DE GME, entonces más suda el grasiento vendedor y el precio sube. Esto significa que EL PRECIO ES LO QUE PINKY DICE. DEBIDO A QUE LA VENTA IMAGINARIA (ACCIONES FALSIFICADAS / VENTA CORTA DESNUDA) NUNCA SE REALIZARÁ CORRECTAMENTE HASTA QUE TODOS LOS COMERCIANTES SEAN PAGADOS Y ESTÁN DE ACUERDO EN ABANDONAR SU DERECHO DE PROPIEDAD DE ESE 1 GME BEANIE BABY.
¿Recuerdas esa habitación que imaginamos antes con todos los comerciantes y Beanie Babies juntos? 
*Eso significa que sólo hay 69,75 millones de GME Beanie Babies en esa habitación ... y posiblemente 200 ... 400 ... 500 millones ... ¿mil millones? ... comerciantes en esa habitación. Cada uno es el legítimo propietario de un GME Beanie Baby. Nadie sabe el número exacto.*
Por favor, deja que eso se asimile. 
Vuelve atrás y vuelve a leerlo. Esperaré.
Piense en la avalancha de cada GME Beanie Baby en ese escenario. ¿Vendería su propiedad legítima a ese 1 GME Beanie Baby por $ 10,000 si sabe que el comerciante en la fila detrás de usted recibiría $ 100,000 solo porque aguantó más el precio? ¿Qué pasaría si la chica detrás de él estuviera ganando $ 1Mil +? (Ese seré yo). Sabes que todos en ese círculo están esperando ser el último (u) hombre en pie. Con cada minuto que pasan estos comerciantes, el precio sube. Porque nadie se está moviendo al precio actual que se ofrece. Qué terco. Incluso alcista. Ese es un Beanie Baby realmente agradable, después de todo. 
El vendedor grasiento está jodido. Está en problemas. Es el día del juicio y él tiene que asegurarse de que se pague a todos los comerciantes y de que cada acción se retire de manera legítima, sin importar el precio, para resolver este asunto. Todos los comerciantes de Beanie Baby saben que está jodido y que los buitres están dando vueltas. Pensarías que nuestra saga Beanie Baby termina aquí, ¿no? ¿Sigues conmigo? Toma, toma un plátano. 
Vendedores grasientos van a engrasar. Se doblaron, asumiendo que los comerciantes de Beanie Baby estarían asustados por la volatilidad y las campañas de Fear-Uncertainty-Doubt en Beanie Baby Media.
Mientras tanto, detrás de la cortina, ya no pueden seguir vendiendo imaginariamente (acciones falsificadas / venta corta desnuda) GME Beanie Babies. Los ojos están mirando. Importantes ojos del Beanie Baby Bureau están al tanto. Entonces, ¿a dónde van con sus intercambios falsificados de desnudos que deben hacerse bien? Canastas de Beanie Babies (ETF).
Imagina una canasta llena de Beanie Babies de diferentes colores. Todas las empresas diferentes. Este es un ETF. Los grandes y súper ricos comerciantes de Beanie Baby de ballena no solo compran Beanie Babies individuales cuando comercian. También compran cestas porque se consideran una inversión segura. Entonces, si usted es uno de estos comerciantes de ballenas y compra una canasta de Beanie Babies, podría tener una roja (Amazon) una azul (Google) una púrpura (GameStop) una verde (Tesla) ... etc. Pero no sabe lo que contiene porque la cesta en sí tiene un nombre, como XTR. Entonces, está comprando una canasta de Beanie Babies llamada XTR. Hay 7.602 ETF en todo el mundo y son uno de los principales tipos de fondos de inversión, según Google. 
El vendedor grasiento comenzó imaginariamente vendiendo los GME Beanie Babies en la canasta. 
Y no solo la cesta XTR de Beanie Babies. Posiblemente más de 63 cestas diferentes de Beanie Babies (con diferentes nombres / tickers), todas con un GME Beanie Baby. Están aplicando este truco de venta imaginario dentro de cestas enteras y valiosas de Beanie Babies. Y es más fácil de ocultar, pero aún sabemos que está sucediendo gracias a los comerciantes inteligentes de Beanie Baby que hacen su propia diligencia debida. 
Entonces, ¿qué significan todas estas tonterías de Beanie Baby para Ape?
Imagínese en esa habitación con todos los demás comerciantes de GME Beanie Baby. Imagínense toda la mierda ilegal que permitió que tantos simios tuvieran derecho a reclamar un solo GME Beanie Baby. Esos vendedores grasientos se han salido con la suya antes (Helloooo CDOs durante el colapso hipotecario del '08). Incluso se enriquecieron con eso. Están confiando en el hecho de que volverán a salirse con la suya. 
Remember you’ve been stuck in that room. With a bunch of other smelly, sweaty apes... waiting to get paid for your GME Beanie Baby. And they keep pulling illegal bullshit to keep you waiting and hoping you lose patience waiting for your precious Beanie Baby, Remember, many of these apes have been sitting in this room for weeks, months, even years (All Hail DFV)... Lots of shit flinging going on in that room too, and not from the apes themselves. The lying, shilling, Hedge Funds (where the greasy salesmen work) and the Beanie Baby Media has been flinging some psychological shit at apes for a while now. And if you’ve ever been to a zoo, you know not to rattle the cages because it makes the apes very mad. 
En cuanto a mí y mi casa, estaré HODLING hasta que pueda comprar unos Beanie Babies muy bonitos y caros. (No en la vida real) Me siento como un capitán degradado en el mar. Mis manos son diamantes forjados en este momento, y no me bajaré de este cohete hasta que pueda comprar todos los diamantes que tiene DeBeers y repartirlos como si fueran caramelos. Este Hedgie y MSM nos atacan y la mierda te golpea mental y psicológicamente de una manera que me hace jodidamente feliz de tener una salida como los memes tontos. Espero que no te importe que les envíe spam.
Escucha, en serio ... No sé una mierda sobre inversiones. Solo tenía que explicar todo esto de una manera que tuviera sentido para mi maravilloso esposo para que entendiera por qué estaba YOLO gastando todos nuestros ahorros en esto. He estado tratando de aprender acciones durante un tiempo y tengo una comprensión básica de las cosas. Por favor, no me destroces. Si dije algo mal, corríjame o envíeme un mensaje con una edición legítima y la agregaré. Mods, te amo y espero verte en la Luna. 

Editar: ¡Mierda de premios! ¡Ustedes los malditos monos gobiernan los amo a todos ustedes!





Perdonadme, es que acabo de aprender a copiar y pegar en el móvil, soy muy retard  


HOLD


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (13 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 596170
> 
> 
> Más o menos dice:
> ...



Ya lo dije hace mucho. Guerras fabianas, guerras de desgaste. A principios de febrero... para mí todo se está cumpliendo con precisión de relojero.

Gracias Hamtel especialmente y jorlau por los copia y pega desde Reddit. Eres el que me mantiene informado.


----------



## anonimocobarde (13 Mar 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Ya lo dije hace mucho. Guerras fabianas, guerras de desgaste. A principios de febrero... para mí todo se está cumpliendo con precisión de relojero.
> 
> Gracias Hamtel especialmente y jorlau por los copia y pega desde Reddit. Eres el que me mantiene informado.



El problema de reddit en mi opinión es que hay mucha desinformación, así que tampoco le hago demasiado caso.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Mar 2021)

Buen finde majos.

Os dejo un hilo muy nutritivo por si os aburrís


----------



## Snowball (13 Mar 2021)

This is the way


----------



## antoniussss (14 Mar 2021)

Al parecer los simios de reditt, están haciendo donaciones para adoptar simios de verdad

xDDDDDDDD


----------



## chocolate (14 Mar 2021)




----------



## NewTroll (14 Mar 2021)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2021)

Interesante esto sobre Citadel, son unos angelitos...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (14 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Interesante esto sobre Citadel, son unos angelitos...



Les ponen multas de mierda por manipular el mercado y lo siguen haciendo. Aunque parece que el regulador, para salvar su culo, va a obligarles a que paguen.


----------



## Hamtel (14 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Si al final ganamos, habrá que donar algo para desgravar que los HDLGP de Hacienda se lleva el 23%


----------



## Hamtel (14 Mar 2021)

*Precios de cierre de GME los viernes*


https://www.reddit.com/r/GME/search?q=flair_name%3A%22%F0%9F%92%8E%F0%9F%99%8C%22&restrict_sr=1
2/19 - $ 40.59
2/26 - $ 101.74
3/5 - $ 137,74
3/12 - $ 267.77


----------



## jorlau (14 Mar 2021)

Por qué RC y Gamestop QUIEREN que ganemos esta pelea y por qué después del apretón seré un GME Long forever
DD
Una de las cosas más cautivadoras de toda esta saga para mí ha sido la absoluta audacia de la coordinación de los HFs y FIGHT en ambos lados de esta. El gráfico del miércoles pasado era una hermosa montaña de tira y afloja. Este es (independientemente de mis intereses económicos) el episodio más INTERESANTE, posiblemente de toda la historia económica.
A pesar de que parece un sombrero de papel de aluminio y un sesgo de confirmación como el infierno, el tweet del viernes pasado de Game Stop con la imagen de un CONTROLADOR y un total de $ 250 + 15 indicado en él, y un precio de cierre de la acción de $ 264.50, el mensaje de "Compre ahora, coma más tarde "Me cuesta mucho pensar en eso como una coincidencia. Lógicamente DEBE ser coincidencia o intencional. Creo que el mensaje que estamos recibiendo es claro, "tenemos el control, no te preocupes, compra ahora, festeja más tarde, te tenemos".
Esto no es del vikingo, o Elon, o incluso RC, esto es del propio GameStop, que creo que es fundamental. Mucha gente ha estado preguntando durante semanas / meses: "¿Qué pasa si la empresa emite más acciones? ¿Qué pasa si llegan a un acuerdo con los HF? ¿Qué pasa si hacen una división extraña, votan de manera incorrecta, etc.? ¿¿¿nosotros???"
He aquí por qué creo que Game Stop y Ryan Cohen están 100000% de nuestro lado, y es bastante simple. En este momento, hay miles de millones de dólares encerrados en cuentas bancarias de HF y otras tenencias que Game Stop nunca verá. No lo verán como una inversión y no lo verán como un ingreso. De hecho, si no fuera por la actual situación de restricción, si GME hiciera una oferta secundaria, ¿cree que alguien en la calle estaría comprando? Quizás ahora con RC, pero no si la vieja guardia se salía con la suya.
Sin embargo ... CUANDO se acabe el apretón, esos miles de millones estarán en NUESTRAS manos. SABEMOS que RC y Game Stop querían que eso sucediera, se aseguraron de que sucediera y eso va a crear la FANBASE MÁS RICA Y MÁS LEAL DE CUALQUIER MINORISTA DEL PLANETA. En serio, ¿puede pensar en CUALQUIER minorista en cualquier mercado que tenga MUCHOS clientes rabiosamente leales, dedicados y ricos? ¿Cuántos de nosotros ya nos hemos comprometido a gastar cientos de miles en GME después de que el apretón de manos se reduzca solo para comprar cosas para donar a niños u hospitales necesitados? ¿Cuántos de nosotros querremos construir salas de juego engañadas, equipos de PC de alta gama, completar bibliotecas de títulos AAA, etc.?
En este momento, desafortunadamente, el costo es más una preocupación para mí que la lealtad a la marca, pero hay compañías a las que soy leal a las que SIEMPRE compraré si pueden competir en precio. Si el dinero ya no es un objeto porque el apretón fue squoze, puedo decirte con cierta certeza, si Game Stop vende algo que quiero, será el único lugar donde compraré esas cosas por el resto de mi vida. Ryan Cohen lo sabe, creo que está apostando por ello.
Eso es solo por el lado de las ganancias. Veamos el lado de la inversión. Una vez que la compresión es aplastada y el precio se estabiliza en una valoración de mercado justa (estoy pensando en alrededor de $ 1400) y he obtenido mis ganancias de compresión, voy a regresar DIRECTO, por todas las razones que mencioné anteriormente, así como la visión de RC para la empresa en general. Además, si la junta dice "¿Sabes, qué tal si hacemos una oferta secundaria de 10 millones de acciones a 1k la pieza?", Como accionista, estaré EMOCIONADO. No me preocupa la dilución de 10 millones de acciones agregadas al fondo común cuando eso pondrá 10 mil millones en las arcas de la compañía. 10 mil millones podrían comprar una gran cantidad de inversión con visión de futuro.
TLDR; RC y Game Stop quieren que el apretón sea aplastado porque se convertirá en una legión de dinero entregando a GME que apoya a los súper simios que también serán felices con las acciones de la compañía a largo plazo. No me preocupa que hagan un trato u ofrezcan acciones de alguna manera que impida que eso suceda.

EDITAR: Editado para tener en cuenta que la coordinación está en el lado de HF. Veo los largos peleando, pero no veo coordinación. Simplemente me gusta la acción.

EDITAR 2: ¡GUAU! Muchas gracias a todos por la respuesta. Creo que es importante que Ape lo entienda y la respuesta a esta publicación es una prueba más positiva de que GME va a tener fans de una manera que ningún otro minorista lo hará. Manténganse fuertes, mis hermanos y hermanas simios, esta es la historia en la que estoy feliz de estar en el lado correcto.



HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (14 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (14 Mar 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (15 Mar 2021)

Me pierdo con este tío. Conozco el grupo y la canción.


----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2021)

Buenos dias retards,


----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Me pierdo con este tío. Conozco el grupo y la canción.



*”I ain't happy, I'm feeling glad I got sunshine in a bag I'm useless but not for long The future is coming on”*


----------



## chocolate (15 Mar 2021)

Parece que DFV escribe asiduamente en el chat de Yahoo Finance:
GameStop Corporation (GME) Stock Forum & Discussion - Yahoo Finance

Dadle al scroll y buscar a roaring



> Roaring21 hours ago
> GME delta strike is $800.00, per data///Take your sell limits off, last week was a perfect example of hedgies dumping the market from 344.00 down to 198.00 in less than an hour.
> 
> Of course this allowed them to pick up your shares if you set a SELL STOP so take those off because your shares were automatically sold by the dip and they purchased them. ///Increase your STOP LOSS to as high as you can.
> ...



_"Esto detuvo el breve apretón inicial. Pero, está bien porque lo hicimos de nuevo.// El fundador y director ejecutivo de Citadel, Ken Griffin, el tipo que tenía 5 abogados diciéndole qué decir durante la audiencia vale $ 16 mil millones.// El fundador de Melvin Capital es Gabriel Plotkin , quien ganó $ 800 millones en 2020. Se rumorea que su esposa solicitó el divorcio en enero justo después de que Melvin Capital perdiera el 53% y Melvin perdiera $ 460 millones.

*Esta es una táctica de escape tradicional para los ricos. Mueva todos los bienes a la esposa, solicite el divorcio y luego vuelva a casarse después de que se resuelvan las demandas porque no puede obtener sangre de un caballo muerto. Entonces sigue siendo multimillonario*. Point 72 Asset Management perdió un 15% y también se invirtió en Melvin Capital; además, financiaron otros $ 750 millones para mantener a Melvin a flote. // Los cortos actuales que deben pagarse son los siguientes:"_


----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2021)

*Forbes posted that 190 billion of stimulus checks will be going into the market.
Imagine if just 1 percent went into GME*


----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2021)

CUP & HANDLE


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2021)

Por cierto monetes, desde hoy y hasta que cambiemos la hora nosotros, NYSE abre jrande a las 14:30h.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## jorlau (15 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por cierto monetes, desde hoy y hasta que cambiemos la hora nosotros, NYSE abre jrande a las 14:30h.



Si el horario normal pasa a ser de 14,30h. a 21,00h. nuestras.


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (15 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*277,50*+13,00 (+4,91 %)
A partir del 15 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *277,50*+13,00 (+4,91 %)
> A partir del 15 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.



Y los coches de carrera?


----------



## chocolate (15 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Y los coches de carrera?



Hoy me toca estar en la oficina y es un poco risky. Al llegar al hogar lo enmendaré


----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2021)

soso esta esto de momento


----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Hoy me toca estar en la oficina y es un poco risky. Al llegar al hogar lo enmendaré


----------



## Jebediah (15 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> soso esta esto de momento



Le están dando a AMC, +15%


----------



## Piturco (15 Mar 2021)

Nosotros podemos esperar más tiempo de lo que ellos pueden permanecer solventes


----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)

Apenas hay volumen


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2021)

De yahoo finance, disculpad si alguien lo ha puesto ya, mucho lío en la ofi hoy...


Los inversores en *GameStop Corp.* GME deben prestar mucha atención a las acciones en función de los movimientos en el mercado de opciones últimamente. Esto se debe a que la opción Call de $ 12,00 del 16 de abril de 2021 tuvo una de las volatilidades implícitas más altas de todas las opciones sobre acciones en la actualidad.

*¿Qué es la volatilidad implícita?*
La volatilidad implícita muestra cuánto movimiento espera el mercado en el futuro. Las opciones con altos niveles de volatilidad implícita sugieren que los inversores en las acciones subyacentes esperan un gran movimiento en una dirección u otra. También podría significar que se avecina un evento que puede causar un gran repunte o una gran venta masiva. Sin embargo, la volatilidad implícita es solo una pieza del rompecabezas al armar una estrategia de negociación de opciones.


*¿Qué opinan los analistas?*
Claramente, los operadores de opciones están valorando un gran movimiento para las acciones de GameStop, pero ¿cuál es la imagen fundamental para la empresa? Actualmente, GameStop es un Zacks Rank # 3 (Hold) en la industria Minorista - Electrónica de consumo que se ubica en el 24% inferior de nuestra Clasificación de la industria Zacks. Durante los últimos 60 días, ningún analista ha aumentado sus estimaciones de ganancias para el trimestre actual, mientras que un analista ha revisado la estimación a la baja. El efecto neto ha llevado nuestra estimación de consenso de Zacks para el trimestre actual de 1,51 dólares por acción a 1,46 dólares en ese período.

Dada la opinión de los analistas sobre GameStop en este momento, esta enorme volatilidad implícita podría significar que se está desarrollando una operación. A menudo, los operadores de opciones buscan opciones con altos niveles de volatilidad implícita para vender primas. Esta es una estrategia que utilizan muchos comerciantes experimentados porque captura la descomposición. Al vencimiento, la esperanza para estos operadores es que la acción subyacente no se mueva tanto como se esperaba originalmente.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Le están dando a AMC, +15%



+30% ya y en nada superan la media de volumen. AMC


----------



## chocolate (15 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> +30% ya y en nada superan la media de volumen. AMC



Si, majos. Hoy la fiesta está en la habitación pequeña.


----------



## Maxos (15 Mar 2021)

Al menos ha habido movimiento 

226.19-38.31 (-14.48%)
Han parado la cotización


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2021)

Todo dios pasándose a AMC o q hostia pasa?


----------



## chocolate (15 Mar 2021)

Me ha dado tiempo a comprar una más de GME, aunque durante el renacimiento fulgurante tras la parada.


----------



## mariano2004 (15 Mar 2021)

Mañana no habrá cortos, verdad?


----------



## Pailarocas (15 Mar 2021)

jajaja barrida de stops de los papperhands


----------



## GwendyP (15 Mar 2021)

El ataque de las 10:00 cada día llega puntual. Ha bajado hasta 229, pero en nada se recupera... HOLD Paco


----------



## antoniussss (15 Mar 2021)

Esta vez no me ha dado tiempo a comprar mis míticas 5 loleantes acciones de corrección. Mala suerte.


----------



## jorlau (15 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Todo dios pasándose a AMC o q hostia pasa?



Es lo que pretenden, pero no lo consiguen.

HOLD


----------



## Faldo (15 Mar 2021)

Cucha! los eskeeces esos pa cuando?


----------



## jorlau (15 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Mañana no habrá cortos, verdad?



Serán más difíciles grandes ataques lo queda de hoy y mañana.Pero si hay cortos.


HOLD


----------



## Maxos (15 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Todo dios pasándose a AMC o q hostia pasa?



Lo curioso es que hasta hoy GME y AMC tenían comportamientos muy parecidos.


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Al menos ha habido movimiento
> 
> 226.19-38.31 (-14.48%)
> Han parado la cotización



260 tocó casi ya de nuevo, si vuelve al verde así del tirón me descojono

a ver si les quedan ganas de intentar tirarla (y que la sigan chupando)


----------



## Snowball (15 Mar 2021)

Barridon de stop loosers


----------



## Buscape (15 Mar 2021)

HOOOOODL MAXIMO


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2021)

Uh uh


----------



## BudSpencer (15 Mar 2021)

Para esto estamos, para ver cómo grandes "hedge funds" se van desagrando.


----------



## Desencantado (15 Mar 2021)

Vaya tumbadas le pegan al valor... Y no he echado cuentas, pero todo parece al borde del 10% que en teoría detiene la cotización, no?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2021)

Quedan 100k

IBorrowDesk


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Vaya tumbadas le pegan al valor... Y no he echado cuentas, pero todo parece al borde del 10% que en teoría detiene la cotización, no?



¿No se había puesto en SSR hace un buen rato?


----------



## jorlau (15 Mar 2021)

Parece que nuestros amigos de Citadel andan rambien por el IBEX

Google Translate


*Citadel reduce su apuesta frente a Cellnex e IAG*
*El hedge fund Citadel reajusta sus posiciones bajistas sobre el IBEX 35 y reduce su apuesta por Cellnex e IAG*
Raúl Poza Martín 03/11/2021
*Citadel* follow fromcerca sus posiciones en el* IBEX 35* y sigue realizando cambios en el corto plazo, como se desprende de sus operaciones en* IAG* y* Cellnex* , valores en los que reduce su presión a la baja
El holding de aerolíneas IAG fue uno de los que más notó los ataques del 'hedge fund' porque, a finales de febrero, y en pocos días, acumulaba una posición corta del 0,8% del capital social, una apuesta valorada en ese momento en más de 70 millones de euros.
Ahora, el fondo decide bajarlo al 0,63%, con un valor de mercado también de 70 millones, tras una primera rebaja al 0,7%.
*Los inversores apuestan por IAG*
Citadel decidió ingresar el valor en pleno resurgimiento del *Covid-19* que puso en tela de juicio la campaña turística de verano y poco antes de que la aerolínea presentara resultados.
Por otro lado, el mercado quiere negarle la razón y los títulos de IAG avanzan un 40% desde que el vehículo de inversión liderado por *Ken Griffin* , emergiera un -0,5% en el grupo el 4 de febrero.


HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (15 Mar 2021)

Siempre me pierdo estas bajadas. Desde que puse un día orden a 99 y no llego por poco no atino una.


----------



## jorlau (15 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿No se había puesto en SSR hace un buen rato?



Si, en 238 por ahí se activó.

Se prohíbe la venta en corto en las bajadas pero esta permitido en los repuntes por lo que consiguen frenar las subidas.

HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (15 Mar 2021)

A ver si puedo cargar otro 50% @ 150 usd antes del viernes.


----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)

El volumen sigue siendo una birria. Están a la desesperada.


----------



## chocolate (15 Mar 2021)

Perdón por el retraso. No volverá a ocurrir:


----------



## Leunam (15 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Siempre me pierdo estas bajadas. Desde que puse un día orden a 99 y no llego por poco no atino una.



Como buen retard aprendo lento, pero de aquí he sacado que las ventas se ponen a 9,99 (no a 10) y por ende, las compras a 10,1 (no a 10). Desde la más profunda ignorancia...


----------



## mariano2004 (15 Mar 2021)

La espera ha merecido la pena. Bonito coche.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (15 Mar 2021)

Vamos AMC, un último empujón para tocar los 15 vamos!!!


----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)

Con tan poco volumen está claro que son los HF los que están bajando el precio. No hay ningún problema con eso. no tenemos prisa

I like the stock


----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)

DFV está hoy muy activo con los tuits


----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)

Sí. No hay problema viendo el volumen. Aún va a bajar más esta semana pero con este volumen no es preocupante. Muy tranquilo por aquí


----------



## ladrillator salvation (15 Mar 2021)

No nos vendría mal una caída gorda tampoco. Cuanto más caiga más compro


----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)

Acabo de instalarme webull. A ver que tal funcionan las alertas. Tiene buena pinta esta app


----------



## xzess (15 Mar 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Vamos AMC, un último empujón para tocar los 15 vamos!!!



Las opciones para el viernes de AMC a 40$ son de 431k, es una burrada, si llega a eso, se va a la luna sin duda. Creo que la van a pumpear como hinchieron con GME 300$. 
Es que hay 45k solamente a 40$ es bestial. Son millones de acciones para la semana que viene que tendrán que comprar, puede provocar gamma squeeze.
Preguntaros quien pone 45k opciones a 40$ en AMC.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (15 Mar 2021)

Llevo unos días rumiando la idea de que AMC puede ser la tapada y que la pumpeen a lo bestia sin venir a cuento. No hay el volumen de cortos que tiene GME y lleva unos días pegando unos bandazos curiosos. Pero vamos, Dios te oiga y llegue a los 450USD jomío.

A 14.10 en estos momentos. Está cogiendo carrerilla!


----------



## xzess (15 Mar 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Llevo unos días rumiando la idea de que AMC puede ser la tapada y que la pumpeen a lo bestia sin venir a cuento. No hay el volumen de cortos que tiene GME y lleva unos días pegando unos bandazos curiosos. Pero vamos, Dios te oiga y llegue a los 450USD jomío.
> 
> A 14.10 en estos momentos. Está cogiendo carrerilla!



Yo creo que han cambiado GME por AMC, eso sí, no sé cual es el objetivo, puede ser más atacada aun. Se ve muy claro en las opciones.
GME apenas tiene sobre 20k pongamos a 400$, AMC tiene 431k. Aun viendo que el precio de la acción es muy diferente, nunca he visto AMC con tanta opción a tan elevado precio, en este ultimo mes.
También salió el CEO de AMC diciendo que los accionistas iban a sacar mucho dinero con unas acciones sobre los cortos que estaban corrigiendo.
A saber...


----------



## Insurrección (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2021)

Echad cuentas ahí 


issue price x issue volume.


https://preview.redd.it/wo5tn0an66n...bp&s=ec637fd5c48a82fc58fec03e37b2a55127a71451





Edito y añado este artículo de *2007*


NUEVA YORK, 7 dic (Reuters) - _Citadel Investment Group LLC, uno de los fondos de cobertura más grandes del mundo, vendió 500 millones de dólares de deuda el jueves, generando alrededor del doble de pedidos para la primera venta de bonos corporativos de un fondo de cobertura, fuentes del mercado dicho.

El fondo de $ 12,7 mil millones con sede en Chicago atrajo la demanda con altos rendimientos, superando algunas preocupaciones sobre un nuevo producto de deuda de una industria no regulada, dijeron los inversores que analizaron la oferta.

La venta de deuda reducirá la dependencia de Citadel de los préstamos de margen de los bancos y corredores de Wall Street, dijeron los inversores.

El portavoz de Citadel, Bryan Locke, declinó hacer comentarios.

Emitidos por la unidad del fondo de cobertura Citadel Finance Ltd., los pagarés a cinco años rindieron 1,90 puntos porcentuales más que los bonos del Tesoro, frente a la guía no oficial inicial de alrededor de 1,25 puntos porcentuales, según fuentes del mercado.

Fundada por Kenneth Griffin, Citadel ha entregado rendimientos netos anualizados de más del 20 por ciento en sus dos fondos principales durante muchos años, ubicándose entre los grupos de fondos de cobertura con mejor desempeño.

ALGUNOS INVERSIONISTAS SON CUIDADOS
A pesar del sólido desempeño de Citadel, algunos inversionistas evitaron la venta de deuda, citando la falta de capital social permanente para respaldar los bonos.

"Tienen buenos controles de riesgo y son buenos administradores de sus activos y pasivos", dijo Robert Bishop, gerente de cartera de Seneca Capital Management en San Francisco.

“Lo que se reduce a mí es que, como acreedor senior, estás estructuralmente subordinado; tiene corredores de primer nivel por delante que están asegurados y no está claro si tiene un capital permanente debajo de usted ”, dijo.

Los préstamos de margen de los principales corredores, que permiten a los fondos de cobertura aumentar su inversión inicial, generalmente requieren una garantía, dijeron los analistas. Mientras tanto, las inversiones de capital de los fondos de cobertura se pueden canjear en períodos específicos, a menudo trimestralmente.

Citadel dijo en los documentos de oferta que el 56 por ciento del capital existente en sus dos fondos principales se puede retirar al final de cualquier trimestre, y que todo el capital está potencialmente sujeto a retiro dentro de tres años.

Establecer una fuente de financiamiento de deuda a largo plazo mejorará la estabilidad de su base de capital, dijo Citadel.

SIGNO DE LA INDUSTRIA EN MADURACIÓN
“Quieren hacer operaciones a largo plazo, y ahora se han asegurado en el financiamiento a largo plazo”, dijo un operador de bonos de alto rendimiento en un fondo de cobertura de Nueva York.

Aunque los tenedores de bonos habrían visto a los fondos de cobertura como demasiado arriesgados hace unos años, la industria ha madurado, con administradores e inversores de fondos de cobertura más sofisticados, dijo.

Los pagarés se emitieron bajo un programa de pagarés a mediano plazo, que le permite a Citadel vender deuda en piezas hasta $ 2 mil millones en total, con vencimientos de nueve meses o más.

Goldman Sachs y Lehman Brothers gestionaron la venta.

"Creo que ha atraído mucho interés porque parece bastante barato", dijo Jake Dollarhide, director ejecutivo de Long Bow Asset Management Co. en Tulsa, Oklahoma, "Todos buscan rendimiento en este momento".

Aún así, pasó la oferta, diciendo que prefería alternativas de mejor calidad.

"Hay que tener en cuenta el hecho de que los fondos de cobertura no están regulados y hay que tener en cuenta que en los últimos 10 años ha habido dos grandes insolvencias en los fondos de cobertura".

Standard & Poor's califica las notas como "BBB", el segundo grado de inversión más bajo, mientras que Fitch Ratings las clasifica un nivel más alto en "BBB-plus". (Informe adicional de Caryn Trokie)

UPDATE 1-Citadel sells $500 mln in hedge fund first_


----------



## xzess (15 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


>



Vaya como pumpea el dogecoin el cabrón...


----------



## anonimocobarde (15 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Parece que DFV escribe asiduamente en el chat de Yahoo Finance:
> GameStop Corporation (GME) Stock Forum & Discussion - Yahoo Finance
> 
> Dadle al scroll y buscar a roaring
> ...



¿Seguro que es él y no un impostor?


----------



## Insurrección (15 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Echad cuentas ahí
> 
> 
> issue price x issue volume.
> ...



Qué significa ??? Yo solo soy un retard y tengo que sacar a pasear al perro del novio de mi mujer...


----------



## xzess (15 Mar 2021)

GME ya ha hecho como 3 squeezes.


----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es él y no un impostor?



Es un impostor


----------



## ladrillator salvation (15 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Echad cuentas ahí
> 
> 
> issue price x issue volume.
> ...



Este unload de venta me recuerda mucho a la situación que se refleja magistralmente en la película "Margin call" cuando decidieron deshacerse de todo su portafolio de MBS (mortgage-backed securities). Salvando las distancias claro está ya que aquí no se está hablando de ninguna security sino de bonos de deuda. Visto desde fuera y con el palillo en la boca tiene alguna similitud.


----------



## jorlau (15 Mar 2021)

No entiendo bien lo que dice, pero esta claro que estos HF tienen mucho repertorio



Esta es mi suposición. Descargo de responsabilidad: soy retrasado y me comí todos mis crayones.
Discusión
Están usando cortos para mantener el precio lo más bajo posible durante el mayor tiempo posible mientras compran acciones al mismo tiempo (probablemente usando una LLC matriz o algo para evitar cubrir su posición corta).
Probablemente estén usando opciones de compra para comprar esas acciones.
Luego, cuando el precio está cerca de su umbral de "estamos jodidos", venden todas sus acciones al mismo tiempo creando un impulso a la baja (AKA Flash Choque Venta).
Probablemente también utilicen opciones de venta para obtener ganancias mientras baja. Y use este dinero para recomprar acciones al nuevo precio más bajo.
Enjuague y repita.
Esta es solo una forma de mantener la cabeza fuera del agua.
Pase lo que pase, ¡mantén la calma y sigue aguantando!
Podemos ser pacientes más tiempo del que ellos pueden permanecer solventes.
desde enero!



HOLD


----------



## INE (15 Mar 2021)

220,13 al cierre. Otro días más, otro día menos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2021)

[


Insurrección dijo:


> Qué significa ??? Yo solo soy un retard y tengo que sacar a pasear al perro del novio de mi mujer...



Os pego el tema en castellano (la fuente es en alemán)








Y recomiendo leer el tocho de *2007*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2021)

Y dejo esto también, de hace un rato, por si interesa.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Este unload de venta me recuerda mucho a la situación que se refleja magistralmente en la película "Margin call" cuando decidieron deshacerse de todo su portafolio de MBS (mortgage-backed securities). Salvando las distancias claro está ya que aquí no se está hablando de ninguna security sino de bonos de deuda. Visto desde fuera y con el palillo en la boca tiene alguna similitud.




Empieza a darme la nariz que esto acaba en película de Hollywood en tres o cuatro años.


----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Y dejo esto también, de hace un rato, por si interesa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 598557



Mola la app de webull. No la había probado hasta ahora


----------



## Irene Adler (15 Mar 2021)

Bueno pues otro día donde los HF han tenido que trabajar y sudar y nosotros hemos hecho lo que mejor se nos da...nada 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Bueno pues otro día donde los HF han tenido que trabajar y sudar y nosotros hemos hecho lo que mejor se nos da...nada
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Efectivamente. Viendo el volumen y una bajada tan brutal está claro que las ventas son de acciones prestadas. Aquí no vende nadie, jajaja


----------



## antoniussss (15 Mar 2021)

otro dia más de HOLD in LOL


----------



## Hamtel (15 Mar 2021)

Creo que el jueves hay audiencia en el congreso y se ha citado a Citadel. Alguien lo puede confirmar?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Mola la app de webull. No la había probado hasta ahora



Dura dos o tres meses eso de level 2, mandan un mail y tal. Y sí que mola, las alertas van de lujo.

Saludos


----------



## Jebediah (15 Mar 2021)

VW hizo el short squeeze después de unos días de gran bajada. Pueden ser los últimos coletazos que estén dando los HF.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Echad cuentas ahí
> 
> 
> issue price x issue volume.
> ...






ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os pego el tema en castellano (la fuente es en alemán)
> Ver archivo adjunto 598553
> 
> 
> ...




Me cito y explico un poco la copla.


Si no me equivoco, esos bonos de Citadel son a cinco años, a un interés francamente alto (y tentador).
Vencen el 9 de marzo del 2026, entonces, están recién sacados del horno.

Llama muchísimo la atención que sean 600 millones de bonos [*error, son 600mill de dólares]*, a cerca de 100 dólares por bono.
Eso es un morterazo de pasta que querrían obtener, concretamente, sesenta mil millones de dólares.


Y digo que la noticia de Reuters del 2007 es interesante porque en ese año se produjo la primera emisión de bonos corporativos de un fondo de cobertura, 500 millones de dólares, por Citadel y gestionada la venta por Goldman Sachs y Lehman Brothers. Insisto en lo del año, había fraguadas verdaderas perrerías en riesgos.

Desconozco cuántas veces han hecho esto, pero extraño me parecería si alguna vez se han acercado a estos 60,000,000,000$ de ahora.


----------



## chocolate (15 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Empieza a darme la nariz que esto acaba en película de Hollywood en tres o cuatro años.



Holdead y se os dará. Hágase!!

Netflix prepara una película sobre el fenómeno de GameStop y Wall Street


> Según una exclusiva del diario Deadline, especializado en *Hollywood*, el gigante de la emisión en continuo ya *negocia la posibilidad de producir una película sobre el caso*, que estaría *protagonizada por el actor Noah Centineo* ('A todos los chicos de los que me enamoré', 'Black Adam') con un *guion *redactado por *Mark Boal.*
> 
> Además, *no sería el único proyecto cinematográfico sobre el acontecimiento*, pues los *estudios MGM* (siglas de Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer) han adquirido los derechos del *borrador de un libro sobre GameStop que escribirá Ben Mezrich.* Son dos cintas separadas.


----------



## Snowball (16 Mar 2021)

where is Lambo?


----------



## mariano2004 (16 Mar 2021)

Joder con AMC.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (16 Mar 2021)

AMC volumen de premarket al 179% comparado con la media. Camino de los 15$/acción. Ojo ojo....


----------



## cuasi-pepito (16 Mar 2021)

Habáa ganado miles de dolares el otro dia, me esperé un poquito porque si subia 30 dolares más les hacia un regalo a mis papis...les pagaba lo que les queda de cuota de la cipo (si ya se , se hipotecaron con 50 y algo).

Por tener esa buena voluntad, vi como subio muchisimo mas de esos 30 dolares , y vi como al rato bajó el pasado miercoles y no puede hacer nada porque estaba currando por la tarde.

Ayer ni entré al broker para no ver los miles de dolares que estoy perdiendo.

Por suerte, con un plato de arroz con tomate y unas sardinas en aceita machacadas me hice un perolo de los buenos, ,me vi el video de Lobo Estepario y seguí el foro....nunca hubiese pensado que perdiendo 2 decenas de miles de dolares estuviese tan tranquilo.

Pena mis padres, que nunca me han dado un duro, pero se llevarían un sorpresón...mi madre con 69 sigue limpiando casas por tener algo de cash.

A holdear y a aguantar, no queda otra....y si no puede ser no puede ser. Hoy otro perolo, esta vez de spaghettis con escabeche.


----------



## chocolate (16 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> where is Lambo?



Parecen las elecciones a la Comunidad de Madrid:


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (16 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Ayer ni entré al broker para no ver los miles de dolares que estoy perdiendo.



¿Ya contamos las perdidas como las empresas americanas (aka. "pensaba tener beneficios de 100 y solo tyengo 80, asi digo a trabajadores que tengo perdidas de 20)?


----------



## Snowball (16 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Parecen las elecciones a la Comunidad de Madrid:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 598889
> 
> ...



Ayer no diste el din din de apertura con los lambos y así pasó...


----------



## INE (16 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Habáa ganado miles de dolares el otro dia, me esperé un poquito porque si subia 30 dolares más les hacia un regalo a mis papis...les pagaba lo que les queda de cuota de la cipo (si ya se , se hipotecaron con 50 y algo).
> 
> Por tener esa buena voluntad, vi como subio muchisimo mas de esos 30 dolares , y vi como al rato bajó el pasado miercoles y no puede hacer nada porque estaba currando por la tarde.
> 
> ...



Y lo sana qué es esa dieta.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2021)

Ayer di mal un dato, disculpad.

Citadel saca 600 millones de bonos para recaudar 600 millones de dólares, no sesenta mil millones (lo que sería casi el doble de su capitalización). Me parece curioso que se exprese en las tablas de esa manera, poner que son X bonos a Y dólares lleva a multiplicar, pero se ve que no. 
Curiosamente, el enlace en alemán que puse también se han colado de cojones.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (16 Mar 2021)

Premarket de GME yéndose pabajo. AMC va detrás.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (16 Mar 2021)

Hoy a comprar.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (16 Mar 2021)

Todo el mundo está descontando subidas por el efecto de los cheques estímulo... Eso ya fue hace unos días.

Las mejores perspectivas de la economía usana hacen precisamente el efecto contrario.. Que si hay curro ya no habrá más cheques, y 1400 limpios tras gastos de transporte, aseo, cafés y mierdas trabajando no es lo mismo que 1400 ociosos mientras estás echando risas en el reddit y adoptando gorilas y comiendo macarrones. 

Asi que creo que seguirá cayendo gme hasta que no vuelva a haber rumores de más cheques ergo no recuperacion económica. 

Acordaos del subidon de Hertz tras anuncio de su quiebra.


----------



## WhiteRose (16 Mar 2021)

Hoy es día de rebajas


----------



## chocolate (16 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din! 

*203,28*-16,86 (-7,66%)
A partir del 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Todo el mundo está descontando subidas por el efecto de los cheques estímulo... Eso ya fue hace unos días.
> 
> Las mejores perspectivas de la economía usana hacen precisamente el efecto contrario.. Que si hay curro ya no habrá más cheques, y 1400 limpios tras gastos de transporte, aseo, cafés y mierdas trabajando no es lo mismo que 1400 ociosos mientras estás echando risas en el reddit y adoptando gorilas y comiendo macarrones.
> 
> ...



Tengo entendido que el cheque le llega a la mayoría solvente mañana miércoles.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2021)

https://melvincapital.com/

Estupenda página responsive design


----------



## Hamtel (16 Mar 2021)

Ná. Poco volumen


----------



## Insurrección (16 Mar 2021)

He de decir que ya no confío casi nada en el short squeeze, no sé por qué.

Aún le saco 1000€ y seguiré holdeando con todo hasta el final por si suena la flauta pero... mmmmm...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (16 Mar 2021)

Después de una semana sin comprar, hoy compre de nuevo.


----------



## mariano2004 (16 Mar 2021)

Yo también compré


----------



## WhiteRose (16 Mar 2021)

comprita @ 175,32 usd, el FOMO me estaba matando


----------



## antoniussss (16 Mar 2021)

uy que susssssto simiosssssssssssss


----------



## Maxos (16 Mar 2021)

Como esto sea cierto están completamente locos. Quieren apagar el fuego con gasolina. 
El short squeeze puede ser brutal, al final será cierto lo de los 100k


----------



## Insurrección (16 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Como esto sea cierto están completamente locos. Quieren apagar el fuego con gasolina.
> El short squeeze puede ser brutal, al final será cierto lo de los 100k



qué significa ???


----------



## antoniussss (16 Mar 2021)

A lo tonto con tanta corrección ya tengo 125 loleantes acciones....... ¿Voy encargando el Lambo? ¿O voy llamando a los negros de los ataudes?


----------



## WhiteRose (16 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Como esto sea cierto están completamente locos. Quieren apagar el fuego con gasolina.
> El short squeeze puede ser brutal, al final será cierto lo de los 100k



No entiendo la situación.
¿Quiere decir que han pedido prestado a ETFs 1.5 MM de acciones de GameStop?
¿Para qué? ¿Short laddering?


----------



## chocolate (16 Mar 2021)

Eso! Queremos desaber


----------



## Insurrección (16 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> No entiendo la situación.
> ¿Quiere decir que han pedido prestado a ETFs 1.5 MM de acciones de GameStop?
> ¿Para qué? ¿Short laddering?



La gente pone esas movidas sin tener npi de qué significan.

Joder, si ponéis esas mierdas explicadlas, que somos retards pro !!!


----------



## jorlau (16 Mar 2021)

Las bajadas ya no me afectan, estoy muy tranquilo.
Las subidas me ponen muy nervioso, a ver si llegamos a 100k y me acostumbro 


HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (16 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Las bajadas ya no me afectan, estoy muy tranquilo.
> Las subidas me ponen muy nervioso, a ver si llegamos a 100k y me acostumbro
> 
> 
> HOLD



Mucho mejor ir perdiendo el 80% así no lo sacas, lo malo es llevar 2 semanas ganando un 1.000% porque al final caes y vendes.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maxos (16 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> qué significa ???





WhiteRose dijo:


> No entiendo la situación.
> ¿Quiere decir que han pedido prestado a ETFs 1.5 MM de acciones de GameStop?
> ¿Para qué? ¿Short laddering?



Hoy a las 7:04 (hora NY) los ETF tenían disponible casi 1.800.000 acciones para alquilar, y a las 7:16 solo tenían disponibles 200.000
Hay dos opciones, o varios ETF se han puesto de acuerdo a la vez para no alquilarlas o alguien las ha alquilado para vender en corto.


----------



## Insurrección (16 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Hoy a las 7:04 (hora NY) los ETF tenían disponible casi 1.800.000 acciones para alquilar, y a las 7:16 solo tenían disponibles 200.000
> Hay dos opciones, o varios ETF se han puesto de acuerdo a la vez para no alquilarlas o alguien las ha alquilado para vender en corto.



Graciaaaaaaaaaasss por la info !!!


----------



## antoniussss (16 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Hoy a las 7:04 (hora NY) los ETF tenían disponible casi 1.800.000 acciones para alquilar, y a las 7:16 solo tenían disponibles 200.000
> Hay dos opciones, o varios ETF se han puesto de acuerdo a la vez para no alquilarlas o alguien las ha alquilado para vender en corto.




Bueno aquí hay guerras púnicas fuera de los Memes.

Imaginate que hay algún topo pagado en los brokers donde "alquilan" acciones disponibles para meter cortos, y hay algún "paco" que las alquila todas para meter miedo en los próximos días y forrarse.......


Pues los "fondos aliados", venden en 350 € el otro día a cascoporro para bajar mucho el precio de la acción y que los "Fondos Enemigos" al meter sus cortos, no se lleven mucha pasta, porque la acción ya ha bajado mucho más. Hoy, los cortos meten la artillería, y los "Fondos Aliados" una vez están bien metidos los cortos, vuelven a comprar lo vendido el otro día a toda prisa y hace pillada antológica a los cortos, y ganan X2, el otro día por vender en máximos los primeros y hoy comprando a saco una vez metido los cortos.


Cosas que la plebe como nosotros no sabemos, somos simios y retards


----------



## jorlau (16 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Eso! Queremos desaber



Están utilizando varios Etf (principalmente uno llamado XRT) que contienen GME, para tirar el precio.
El mecanismo todavía no lo entiendo muy bien y no sabría explicarlo.

Con ello consiguen burlar el SSR y ocultar su verdadera posición corta en la acción.

Es como pagar una deuda de una tarjeta de crédito con otra tarjeta de crédito.El problema no desaparece, solo lo retrasa.

Bueno más o menos.


HOLD


----------



## Snowball (16 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Están utilizando varios Etf (principalmente uno llamado XRT) que contienen GME, para tirar el precio.
> El mecanismo todavía no lo entiendo muy bien y no sabría explicarlo.
> 
> Con ello consiguen burlar el SSR y ocultar su verdadera posición corta en la acción.
> ...



Joder vaya panda de trileros

Como bien dices, es dificil de explicarlo... es su magia y se la follan cuando quieren...


----------



## jorlau (16 Mar 2021)

Esto es de ayer






HOLD


----------



## INE (16 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *203,28*-16,86 (-7,66%)
> A partir del 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.
> ...



Me vas a rayar la pintura.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Mar 2021)

The dark Ape



Brutal


----------



## antoniussss (16 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> The dark Ape
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal




As the first retard did...buy and hold................ this is not an advisor finance xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## antoniussss (16 Mar 2021)

Es buenísimo, la cuerda es un Stop Loss a mercado


----------



## Buscape (16 Mar 2021)

Vaya meneos que lleva hoy el bicho no?

HODL


----------



## jorlau (16 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Vaya meneos que lleva hoy el bicho no?
> 
> HODL



Nos gusta la "accion"  



HOLD


----------



## Desencantado (16 Mar 2021)

Überchicharreo.


----------



## Hamtel (16 Mar 2021)




----------



## ladrillator salvation (16 Mar 2021)

Sesión lateral hoy...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Hoy a las 7:04 (hora NY) los ETF tenían disponible casi 1.800.000 acciones para alquilar, y a las 7:16 solo tenían disponibles 200.000
> Hay dos opciones, o varios ETF se han puesto de acuerdo a la vez para no alquilarlas o alguien las ha alquilado para vender en corto.



No me hagas mucho caso, pero creo que esos datos son de un sólo corredor.


----------



## amigos895 (16 Mar 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (16 Mar 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Sesión lateral hoy...



Mi mejor sesión: he sacado 1.000 euretes (menos 200 eur para el estado), compré unas pocas @ 175 y vendidas @ 212 un par de horas más tarde.


----------



## WhiteRose (16 Mar 2021)

Ha sido para calmar los nervios un poco, lo he visto muy a tiro, necesito un portatil nuevo... Goder!!

Además así es como se forma el suelo de los precios... el resto de acciones las tengo para los nietos.


----------



## jorlau (16 Mar 2021)

DFV es un gato ¿?


----------



## Hamtel (16 Mar 2021)

En webull se pueden ver las acciones que se negocian y a que precio. Es una información muy interesantes. Estamos en bajo volumen y paquetes de 93 y 100 acciones


----------



## Maxos (16 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No me hagas mucho caso, pero creo que esos datos son de un sólo corredor.



Son varios, aunque XRT tiene 1.200.000.
Los ETF ya están en 1.442.000. Así que ya han devuelto 1.200.000 de los 1.500.000 de esta mañana. Soy un retarded que no sé como funciona ni las limitaciones que hay, menos con el SSR activado.
Según lo veo yo o han intentado tumbar el precio para que los paper hands vendan o son otras ballenas atacando con otros shorts pero recompran justo después para que no les ocurra como a Melvin.

Los datos los saco de aquí
GME | Stonk-O-Tracker


----------



## Buscape (16 Mar 2021)

Lo que está claro es que no hay que soltar ni una sola acción.

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (16 Mar 2021)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Mar 2021)

Buena mierda aquí




Explicado en primer comentario:

r/GME - Comment by u/Bullmarket_chaser on ”BLOOMBERG TERMINAL UPDATE 03/16/21”



_EXPLICACIÓN PARA TODOS LOS QUE TIENEN PROBLEMAS PARA LEER ESTA S ** T DE LOS 80:


Primero que nada: AUNQUE dice en una columna el 14/03/21 LOS DATOS NO SON DEL 14/03/21 SINO DEL 16/03/21 YA QUE JUSTO AL LADO ES LA COLUMNA DONDE DICE "ACTUAL".


Primera foto:

Acciones institucionales poseídas: 115%. !!! 115% !!!

LAS INSTITUCIONES SOLAS TIENEN EL 115%. Bueno, el comercio minorista también tiene existencias ...


Podemos ver un AUMENTO de COMPRADORES y una DISMINUCIÓN de VENDEDORES. Más gente compradora, menos gente vendedora -> BUENO PARA LOS SIMIOS

Además de esto, podemos ver que el porcentaje de flotación retenida también aumentó. Pero eso es todo para la primera diapositiva. Nada que agregar, no hay grandes cambios en mi última publicación de Bloomberg (ES POR ESO QUE UNA BAJA DE PRECIO MASIVA COMO LA DE HOY ES IMPROBABLE E INEXPLICABLE).


POR FAVOR mire la parte inferior derecha donde dice claramente que realmente NADIE disminuyó o aumentó sus posiciones, NI INCLUSO LOS INVERSORES MINORISTAS (Asesor de Inversiones, Individuos, Capital Privado, Corretaje). REALMENTE NADIE VENDIDO !!!


2da foto:


Como podemos ver, no hay datos reportados recientemente (mire las fechas y no se asuste cuando vea números rojos en la imagen) ADEMÁS de Teachers Insurance simplemente tomando algunas ganancias ya que obviamente no están dispuestos a correr ningún riesgo (es su puto seguro, tampoco lo apostaría en Gamestop, se han mantenido hasta ahora y están obteniendo ganancias -> totalmente bien, no hay una posición realmente grande -> tampoco hay explicación de por qué el precio bajó como lo hizo hoy)


3ª foto:


*En la tercera imagen podemos ver todas las opciones de compra importantes que vencen el 19 de marzo. VOLUMEN ENORME si el precio es superior a 200 $ el 19 de marzo. Incluso más volumen que en 210 $ / 250 $ / 300 $.*


Cuarta foto:


Lamentablemente, podemos ver que más personas que negocian opciones están apostando a la disminución de los precios de las acciones de Gamestop. Pero, ¿cómo puede ser eso bueno de alguna manera? Como puede ver, CASI TODOS ELLOS apuestan a que el precio sea INFERIOR a 200 $ PARA EL 19 DE MARZO. ¡Si el precio es superior a 200 $ hasta el 19 de marzo, TODAS LAS PONENCIAS EN ESTA ÁREA VENCIRÁN SIN VALOR!



TLDR:


NADIE, REALMENTE NADIE AUMENTÓ O DISMINUYÓ MASIVAMENTE SU POSICIÓN !! Pero, ¿cómo ocurrió la caída de precios? Tu puedes preguntar. Bueno, aunque GME puede estar en la lista de SSR, ¡NO SIGNIFICA QUE LOS HF NO PUEDEN ACORTAR EL STOCK! Ese es un gran error que la gente está difundiendo parcialmente.

¡Realmente NO HAY PRUEBA DE QUE LAS INSTITUCIONES MINORISTAS U OTRAS VENDIDAS SUS POSICIONES!


IMO: SÓLO OTRO ATAQUE DE ESCALERA CORTA PARA ASUSTARLE Y UN INTENTO DE EJECUTAR SUS PÉRDIDAS DE PARADA A RANGOS DE PRECIOS ESPECÍFICOS. Vi hoy como una GRAN OPORTUNIDAD DE COMPRA y compré aún más acciones. Estoy esperando y estoy viendo Bloomberg Terminal casi a diario y esos son los datos a los que me ceñiré. Espero poder ayudarlo un poco, al menos, y alentarlo a que no entre en pánico, pero mantenga la calma y observe los datos basados en hechos.


Los amo a todos los simios, salud._


----------



## xzess (16 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Mi mejor sesión: he sacado 1.000 euretes (menos 200 eur para el estado), compré unas pocas @ 175 y vendidas @ 212 un par de horas más tarde.



Así es como se hace. Mis dieses.


----------



## WhiteRose (16 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Buena mierda aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justo, nadie aumenta ni disminuye su posición, algunos ansias como yo que doblan, pillan y se van, aprovechando las short laders de los hedgies... que se jodan.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2021)

Una lectura (y discusiones en comentarios) realmente interesantes.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## chocolate (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## jorlau (17 Mar 2021)

En el enlace hay un PDF muy interesante


iamnotafinancialadvisor.com/discord/DD/GMEv10.pdf


HOLD


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2021)

cositas que veo en webull







owned bitch, owned


----------



## jorlau (17 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Justo, nadie aumenta ni disminuye su posición, algunos ansias como yo que doblan, pillan y se van, aprovechando las short laders de los hedgies... que se jodan.



Sinceramente me alegro por tus ganancias, pero lamentablemente los
HF no se joden, es lo que quieren.

Cada vez que le entregamos una acción, ya sea en perdida o ganancia, reinician la cuenta atrás.

Lo único que les jode es el HOLD.


HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (17 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Sinceramente me alegro por tus ganancias, pero lamentablemente los
> HF no se joden, es lo que quieren.
> 
> Cada vez que le entregamos una acción, ya sea en perdida o ganancia, reinician la cuenta atrás.
> ...



Compré 25 a un precio durante 1 hora (al precio que yo vi un suelo)... y alguien me las compró 1 hora más tarde (al precio que yo vi un techo). tengo otras 25. 

Es una ventaja de conocer bien un valor, que puedes hacer pasta muy fácil. 

El mensaje que les mando es: si lo vais a tirar compraré más hasta que vea que es un precio justo.

I like the STONK.


----------



## chocolate (17 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!
*
218,03*+9,86 (+4,74 %)
A partir del 17 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Irene Adler (17 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> *
> 218,03*+9,86 (+4,74 %)
> A partir del 17 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.
> ...



Es cosa mía o el vestidito de jenny se va encogiendo al mismo ritmo que los huevos de los HF cargados de cortos?




Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball (17 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Es cosa mía o el vestidito de jenny se va encogiendo al mismo ritmo que los huevos de los HF cargados de cortos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Empezamos como un cobete espacia

La jenny tiene la culpa


----------



## chocolate (17 Mar 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Empezamos como un cobete espacia
> 
> La jenny tiene la culpa



Jenny también es la responsable del _calentamiento global_, que no se entere Greta.


----------



## Buscape (17 Mar 2021)

La montaña rusa de hoy empieza para arriba.

En hora y media, capón y pabajo cagando hostias

Cuando los paperhands están apretando el culillo acojonados, empieza a subir hasta que recupera o supera. En los buenos días, se pone tó loco y sigue subiendo.

Bajada moderada hasta cierre.

Me lo sé.

HOLD que os veo venir. Aquí no vende ni dios


----------



## GwendyP (17 Mar 2021)

Se acerca la gran ola. Pillemos palomitas...


----------



## mariano2004 (17 Mar 2021)

Poner el gif de mister Bean en la montaña rusa.
Van a la par hoy las dos


----------



## jorlau (17 Mar 2021)

Hoy día verde en honor a San Patricio


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (17 Mar 2021)

Mirad burbuj@s, me acaba de llegar la sudadera de AliExpress justo hace unos minuten. Hodlear así mola más!!


----------



## Zoeric (17 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Mirad burbuj@s, me acaba de llegar la sudadera de AliExpress justo hace unos minuten. Hodlear así mola más!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 600210



Si le ponen el cordón un pelín más largo te sirve para atarte las zapas


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

Bravo por este subreddit


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Así es como se hace. Mis dieses.



Espero que no le des esos 200 al estado, tienen problemas mayores que mirar que tus 200€ de beneficios.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *218,03*+9,86 (+4,74 %)
> A partir del 17 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.
> ...



jodellllllllllllllll que buena está ostia putísimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## xzess (17 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Espero que no le des esos 200 al estado, tienen problemas mayores que mirar que tus 200€ de beneficios.



Que 200€?


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Que 200€?



No, le quería contestar al que le contestabas tú, nada errorrr.


----------



## xzess (17 Mar 2021)

A las 19.30 o así habla la FED. El mercado espera lo que digan. Afectará mucho a la acción, a GME puede afectarle para bien o para mal. Pero dudo si seguirá tendencia con el mercado o hará lo contrario.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Si le ponen el cordón un pelín más largo te sirve para atarte las zapas



Está bien pensado así puedes colgarte cuando pierdes todo tu dinero


----------



## WhiteRose (17 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No, le quería contestar al que le contestabas tú, nada errorrr.



Claro que hay que darselos... prueba tú a no pagar beneficios


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Claro que hay que darselos... prueba tú a no pagar beneficios



Pero en la declaración del año que viene. No?


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

Hoy es un día pobrísimo en volumen. Los tenemos a punto de claudicar. Nadi vende, ni compra. Seguramente la mayoría de moviemientos es entre ellos


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

Parece que en la Audiencia del Congreso le están dando pal pelo a Shitadel


----------



## mariano2004 (17 Mar 2021)

SI FUERA AQUI EN España, seguro que ya estábamos en la cárcel nosotros. Por manipular el mercado.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> SI FUERA AQUI EN España, seguro que ya estábamos en la cárcel nosotros. Por manipular el mercado.



Democratas y republicanos están de acuerdo en que las posiciones de cortos deben darse más de 2 veces al mes. También parece que van a subir el interés al prestamo de acciones.
Recordad que el martes es la presentación de cuentas y el nuevo rumbo que quiere tomar Gamestop.


----------



## WhiteRose (17 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Democratas y republicanos están de acuerdo en que las posiciones de cortos deben darse más de 2 veces al mes. También parece que van a subir el interés al prestamo de acciones.
> Recordad que el martes es la presentación de cuentas y el nuevo rumbo que quiere tomar Gamestop.



Lo que deberían prohibir es el naked short ese que dicen... 

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

El porcentaje corto vuelve a superar el 50%. 

Equities and Options Detail


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

https://iamnotafinancialadvisor.com/discord/DD/GMEv10.pdf


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

Aquí una lista con una clasificación de brokers


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

Tirando el precio con un volumen extremadamente bajo. Están acabados. Les quedan dos telediarios. Nos vamos a la luna


----------



## Zoeric (17 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Pero en la declaración del año que viene. No?



En la del año que vendes.

A mí tampoco me parece muy buena idea no declarar las plusvalías.


----------



## WhiteRose (17 Mar 2021)

Me aburría y tal:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Venía a poner esto. Tremenda impunidad para dar por culo, es impresionante...


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (17 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Venía a poner esto. Tremenda impunidad para dar por culo, es impresionante...



Vaya estafadores, y todavia hay gente que usa a estos trileros...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2021)

Recomiendo el sticky de /GME. Es más, repaso obligado cada día a media tarde.


----------



## jorlau (17 Mar 2021)

Cierre en verde para un día verde.


No va mal la cosa.


HOLD


----------



## Cormac (17 Mar 2021)

Powell
19:44 || 17/03/2021 En Macro
Dice que quiere ser muy transparente con el mercado para que no haya problemas y que ahora dice que no hay subida de tipos y que cuando corresponda hacerlo avisará a los mercados con tiempo.

En resumen: "soy un jetas y no voy a hacer nada que pueda hacer daño a los mercados. Seguiremos emitiendo papel, aunque genere inflación porque vamos a seguir negando que hay inflación a través del control del IPC"


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> En la del año que vendes.
> 
> A mí tampoco me parece muy buena idea no declarar las plusvalías.



Yo tengo broker español y le pasa a Hacienda el resultado de las operaciones. También uso DeGiro y con este si que les tienes que informar tú de los movimientos


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

El chat del subreddit de GME es incluso mejor que WSB


----------



## dcisneros (17 Mar 2021)

Estoy viendo que llevan unos días intentando mover una compañía de ropa interior llamada Naked en el hilo WSB


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

Buenas noticias, aunque podían ser mejores si informaran todos los días


----------



## WhiteRose (17 Mar 2021)

Genial las últimas velas de GME: han vuelto a buscar el soporte y se lo han encontrado en la cara!! 

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> En la del año que vendes.
> 
> A mí tampoco me parece muy buena idea no declarar las plusvalías.



Yo invierto desde hace 10 años y nunca he declarado nada, ni plusvalías ni pérdidas, y nunca nadie ha dicho nada. En total estaré a la par entre lo ganado y lo perdido pero ha habido años que gané 10.000€ en una inversión operando en el bróker del banco. Y nada.
Si ganas 10.000€ cada año me callo, pero para ganancias pequeñas o pequeños pelotazos en algún año no hay seguimiento de hacienda.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo invierto desde hace 10 años y nunca he declarado nada, ni plusvalías ni pérdidas, y nunca nadie ha dicho nada. En total estaré a la par entre lo ganado y lo perdido pero ha habido años que gané 10.000€ en una inversión operando en el bróker del banco. Y nada.
> Si ganas 10.000€ cada año me callo, pero para ganancias pequeñas o pequeños pelotazos en algún año no hay seguimiento de hacienda.



Las perdidas las puedes compensar con las ganancias durante 4 años, creo. De todas formas, con los millones que vamos a tener, se puede contratar a un asesor


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## licenciadoPanoja (17 Mar 2021)

Mañana deberiamos ver una caida del 10% nada mas empezar, por si alguien quiere comprar. Y a ver que pasa mañana y pasado.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (17 Mar 2021)

AMC ha tenido un apretón a final de sesión y justo al cierre la ha llevado hasta los 14 y pico en el aftermarket. Con un RSI salvaje de 95.

Veremos mañana en el premarket...


----------



## ralfy (17 Mar 2021)

He estado leyendo por ahi alguna prevision que pronostica que GME va a llegar a 1000$ , lo veis posible?


----------



## Hamtel (17 Mar 2021)

ralfy dijo:


> He estado leyendo por ahi alguna prevision que pronostica que GME va a llegar a 1000$ , lo veis posible?



1000 es poco. Seguramente pase de 5000. Los más optimistas apuntan a 100.000


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Mar 2021)

Interesante esto, y como siempre, algunos comentarios son crema


----------



## Zoeric (18 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Yo tengo broker español y le pasa a Hacienda el resultado de las operaciones. También uso DeGiro y con este si que les tienes que informar tú de los movimientos



Sí, se lo pasa a Hacienda pero la declaración la tienes que hacer tú.


----------



## Zoeric (18 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo invierto desde hace 10 años y nunca he declarado nada, ni plusvalías ni pérdidas, y nunca nadie ha dicho nada. En total estaré a la par entre lo ganado y lo perdido pero ha habido años que gané 10.000€ en una inversión operando en el bróker del banco. Y nada.
> Si ganas 10.000€ cada año me callo, pero para ganancias pequeñas o pequeños pelotazos en algún año no hay seguimiento de hacienda.



Me parece genial. Yo por ciento noventa euros no me la jugaría.


----------



## chocolate (18 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)




----------



## Snowball (18 Mar 2021)

ralfy dijo:


> He estado leyendo por ahi alguna prevision que pronostica que GME va a llegar a 1000$ , lo veis posible?



Comparte info simio retarded!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Mar 2021)

Sobre Beta. Si habéis leído lo dicho estos días, tenéis que corregir las conclusiones leyendo esto.
Importante y tal.


----------



## mariano2004 (18 Mar 2021)

Resumen, que mi inglés es justo para tanto párrafo y no sé si lo que entiendo es lo correcto.


----------



## INE (18 Mar 2021)

A ver hoy.


----------



## WhiteRose (18 Mar 2021)

hay un microsuelo en 172 usd, mañana ese suelo serán unos 230 usd.


----------



## chocolate (18 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din! (a bit late)

*211,21*+1,40 (+0,67 %)
A partir del 9:40AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

[Editado para meter a Jenny]


----------



## mariano2004 (18 Mar 2021)

Y Jenny o la amiga?


----------



## chocolate (18 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Y Jenny o la amiga?



No me he olvidado burbuj@s. Hoy tb tengo lio en la ofi, en unas horillas subo cosas de coches


----------



## cuasi-pepito (18 Mar 2021)

100% de mis ahorros a GME, paso de estar años con el ibex que si un 0,5% arriba que si un 0,34% abajo.

Si gano bie,n si no seguiré como ahora. De momento perdiendo.

ni hijos, ni novia, ni buscar aparentar nada para ligar...así que el único sitio para poder salir de este agujero es apostar todo a GME si les da la locura un día dejo de remar, si pierdo todo, seguiré como hasta ahora.


----------



## chocolate (18 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> 100% de mis ahorros a GME, paso de estar años con el ibex que si un 0,5% arriba que si un 0,34% abajo.
> 
> Si gano bie,n si no seguiré como ahora. De momento perdiendo.
> 
> ni hijos, ni novia, ni buscar aparentar nada para ligar...así que el único sitio para poder salir de este agujero es apostar todo a GME si les da la locura un día dejo de remar, si pierdo todo, seguiré como hasta ahora.



En reddit hay nos cuantos foreros que han hecho lo mísmo y es cierto que en la vida a veces hay que arriesgar. Yo por ahora no me atrevo a meterlo todo en un solo sitio. Mis respetos, sir!!
YOLO


----------



## Jebediah (18 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> 100% de mis ahorros a GME, paso de estar años con el ibex que si un 0,5% arriba que si un 0,34% abajo.
> 
> Si gano bie,n si no seguiré como ahora. De momento perdiendo.
> 
> ni hijos, ni novia, ni buscar aparentar nada para ligar...así que el único sitio para poder salir de este agujero es apostar todo a GME si les da la locura un día dejo de remar, si pierdo todo, seguiré como hasta ahora.



Rico o pobre, ¡siempre _Retard_!


----------



## jorlau (18 Mar 2021)

HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (18 Mar 2021)

El precio de cierre hoy va a estar clavado en 216.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Mar 2021)

AMC apuntito de BOOOOMMM!


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)

Sin volumen. Nadie vende. Esto está ganado


----------



## chocolate (18 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Sin volumen. Nadie vende. Esto está ganado



La mitad del planeta de los simios estamos mirando la pantalla sin vender aunque esperando que pase algo


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> La mitad del planeta de los simios estamos mirando la pantalla sin vender aunque esperando que pase algo



Yo tengo mi alerta a 370 paran cuando empiece a calentar motores


----------



## INE (18 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> 100% de mis ahorros a GME, paso de estar años con el ibex que si un 0,5% arriba que si un 0,34% abajo.
> 
> Si gano bie,n si no seguiré como ahora. De momento perdiendo.
> 
> ni hijos, ni novia, ni buscar aparentar nada para ligar...así que el único sitio para poder salir de este agujero es apostar todo a GME si les da la locura un día dejo de remar, si pierdo todo, seguiré como hasta ahora.



Pues si, porque para ganar migajas que no repercuten en nada mejor ir a lo grande y que pase lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## WhiteRose (18 Mar 2021)

Estemos tranquilos, hoy cierra en unos 216-217... como poco. Está escrito.


----------



## mariano2004 (18 Mar 2021)

Por?????


Jebediah dijo:


> AMC apuntito de BOOOOMMM!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 601233


----------



## marbruck (18 Mar 2021)

Cada día "aburrido" es un día que los que atesoran cortos pagan intereses.... Si nos mantenemos retards, ellos acabarán por no ser solventes. Apes together strong!


----------



## marbruck (18 Mar 2021)

Una pregunta tonta, ¿Los dividendos te los pagan? Te los hace llegar tu broker, o como va el tema? Yo suelo invertir en ETFs y lo que hacen es aumentarme la cantidad invertida. Nunca he tenido una acción que repartiera dividendos, y creo que GME reparte el martes, no?

Y los ETF que tienen acciones en GME (Vanguard, Black Rock...) y se las han prestado a los fondos de cortos, también reciben su % de dividendo, o como va?


----------



## chocolate (18 Mar 2021)

Díselo Jenny:




PD: La Jenny del pasado está en la página 480


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (18 Mar 2021)

Vaya volumen.


----------



## jorlau (18 Mar 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta, ¿Los dividendos te los pagan? Te los hace llegar tu broker, o como va el tema? Yo suelo invertir en ETFs y lo que hacen es aumentarme la cantidad invertida. Nunca he tenido una acción que repartiera dividendos, y creo que GME reparte el martes, no?
> 
> Y los ETF que tienen acciones en GME (Vanguard, Black Rock...) y se las han prestado a los fondos de cortos, también reciben su % de dividendo, o como va?



El martes 23 GME presenta la cuenta de resultados de 4 trimestre, no reparte dividendos.

Ojalá repartiera dividendos, nos íbamos a reír un poco.


HOLD


----------



## marbruck (18 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> El martes 23 GME presenta la cuenta de resultados de 4 trimestre, no reparte dividendos.
> 
> Ojalá repartiera dividendos, nos íbamos a reír un poco.
> 
> ...



Gracias, ¿Que crees que pasaría si repartiera dividendos?


----------



## Irene Adler (18 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Estemos tranquilos, hoy cierra en unos 216-217... como poco. Está escrito.



Esta bien lo de hacerse el interesante... pero cuéntanos más!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Gracias, ¿Que crees que pasaría si repartiera dividendos?



Ryan Cohen va a ser nombrado CEO. Puede decir que se dan dividendos, que hace split de acciones o que quiere ver quien tiene las acciones para junta de accionistas. Va a estar divertido


----------



## jorlau (18 Mar 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Gracias, ¿Que crees que pasaría si repartiera dividendos?



El reparto de dividendos aumenta los costes de las posiciones cortas, ya que los vendedores en corto tienen que pagar los dividendos a los propietarios de las acciones.

También atraería a nuevos inversores que empujarian el precio al alza de las acciones.

Y lo que no se seguro es si para repartir dividendos tendrían que convocar la Junta de accionistas, lo que provocaría que los que tienen acciones prestadas reclamaraian que se las devolvieran los vendedores en corto.

Más o menos.


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)




----------



## marbruck (18 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> El reparto de dividendos aumenta los costes de las posiciones cortas, ya que los vendedores en corto tienen que pagar los dividendos a los propietarios de las acciones.
> 
> También atraería a nuevos inversores que empujarian el precio al alza de las acciones.
> 
> ...



Pues nada, a ver si Cohen se hace con el control y reparte unas risas, digo unos dividendos


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Pues nada, a ver si Cohen se hace con el control y reparte unas risas, digo unos dividendos



Un split x10 tampoco estaría mal. Animaría a muchos retrasados a comprar. Con este precio es jodido. Es una cuestión psicológica


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (18 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> 100% de mis ahorros a GME, paso de estar años con el ibex que si un 0,5% arriba que si un 0,34% abajo.
> 
> Si gano bie,n si no seguiré como ahora. De momento perdiendo.
> 
> ni hijos, ni novia, ni buscar aparentar nada para ligar...así que el único sitio para poder salir de este agujero es apostar todo a GME si les da la locura un día dejo de remar, si pierdo todo, seguiré como hasta ahora.



Cada vez lo veo más claro. O dormir debajo de un puente o lambos. Mañana es 19 y viernes...

No sigáis mis consejos. Solo soy un simio que prefiere bananas a dinero.


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)

Esztan jugando con sus acciones prestadas. El volumen es ridiculo para esta caida. Vamos muy bien. Nadie vende


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (18 Mar 2021)

Nuestro retraso durará más que su solvencia.


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)

201,29-8,52 (-4,06%)
Al cierre: 3:59PM EDT


----------



## WhiteRose (18 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> 201,29-8,52 (-4,06%)
> Al cierre: 3:59PM EDT



Ha roto el espacio-tiempo de la semana, eso es muy bueno Marti!!!!! Mañana lo reventará hacia arriba!!!!!!!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Insurrección (18 Mar 2021)

Llegaremos los humildes foreros de este arrinconado hilo a 1000 acciones en total ???

Yo tengo 14


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Llegaremos los humildes foreros de este arrinconado hilo a 1000 acciones en total ???
> 
> Yo tengo 14



No creo. Unas 500 podrían ser. Recomiendan no decir posiciones porque nos espían


----------



## WhiteRose (18 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> No creo. Unas 500 podrían ser. Recomiendan no decir posiciones porque nos espían



solo yo tengo 26.


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> solo yo tengo 26.



54 por aquí


----------



## Hamtel (18 Mar 2021)




----------



## Maxos (18 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> I find it quite funny, that we can see a spanish asset manager buying call options which also expire tomorrow. Just like the idea, that some of the hedgies want other hedgies to be smashed. They don't really have a huge position and won't have any big impact on the price of GME. All other options you can see are outdated and the accuracy of these options cannot be granted. Don't try to speculate, since you cannot tell whether they're still in or not.
> 
> For all of you who don't know what call options are, the spanish asset manager bets that the price of GME will be above 200$ tomorrow, which would definitely be amazing for us apes. I am explaining in the following pictures why exactly.



¿Quien de vosotros ha sido?


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## honk (19 Mar 2021)

Seguimiento de tesla en bolsa


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

With GameStop, Roaring Kitty Channels His Inner Warren Buffett


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

Están baneando de reddit a algunos de los mejores foreros haciendo posts de análisis de GME. Parece que los HF están desesperados. Les queda muy poco para verse obligados a comprar. Si no les obliga la SEC les obligará el nuevo CEO de Gamestop. Van a intentar tirar el precio lo máximo posible para que, cuando esto ocurra, les cueste menos dinero.

Nos vamos a la luna. I like the stock


----------



## WhiteRose (19 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Están baneando de reddit a algunos de los mejores foreros haciendo posts de análisis de GME. Parece que los HF están desesperados. Les queda muy poco para verse obligados a comprar. Si no les obliga la SEC les obligará el nuevo CEO de Gamestop. Van a intentar tirar el precio lo máximo posible para que, cuando esto ocurra, les cueste menos dinero.
> 
> Nos vamos a la luna. I like the stock



Tengo preparados otros 5k eur para comprar en la bajadas si las hay. Y las 26 en HODL!!!


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Tengo preparados otros 5k eur para comprar en la bajadas si las hay. Y las 26 en HODL!!!



También quiero meter 20 más si el precio baja a 150-160


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

El volumen del premarket es ridículo. 30k. No lo había visto tan bajo nunca.


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

Movimiento en los últimos 5 minutos. 34 acciones vendidas. Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## anikii (19 Mar 2021)

Como curiosidad, si tenemos una o dos y los beneficios suben a mucho, ya estais pensando en como haréis la declaracion etc? Os buscareis a algun contable para asegurar que Hacienda no os mete el palo?
Y que haréis con la pasta despues, Bitcoin? Tengo curiosidad la verdad.


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

Se acaban de tomar 1.000.000 de acciones prestadas. Hoy los HF disponen de 2.000.000 aprox. para sus ataques. No hay preocupación aunque se desplome


----------



## WhiteRose (19 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Se acaban de tomar 1.000.000 de acciones prestadas. Hoy los HF disponen de 2.000.000 aprox. para sus ataques. No hay preocupación aunque se desplome



Como lo ves?

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Como lo ves?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Que puede que baje fuertemente si deciden venderlas de golpe. Habrá un rebote inmediatamente. Yo meto mi orden de 20 a 160 a ver si entra y aumento mi posición. Me gusta el stock


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (19 Mar 2021)

Chavales no he leído nada casi en una semana por curro.

Pero he llegado con los deberes hechos. He investigado en los informes y posiciones de la empresa desde febrero. El día de hoy es en principio clave. Anticipo una bajada profunda al inicio (ladders attacks de los hedgies que han vuelto a tomar prestado hoy mismo) y volumen entrante enorme de buitres y halt de la cotización. No os asustéis. Luego remontará. Tienen que comprar sí o sí (O TODO ESTO ESTÁ AMAÑADO).

HOY ES EL DÍA QUE SE SABE SI TODO ESTÁ AMAÑADO PORQUE HAY POSICIONES EN CORTO QUE CERRAR QUE DEBERÍAN DISPARAR LA ACCIÓN.


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Chavales no he leído nada casi en una semana por curro.
> 
> Pero he llegado con los deberes hechos. He investigado en los informes y posiciones de la empresa desde febrero. El día de hoy es en principio clave. Anticipo una bajada profunda al inicio (ladders attacks de los hedgies que han vuelto a tomar prestado hoy mismo) y volumen entrante enorme de buitres y halt de la cotización. No os asustéis. Luego remontará. Tienen que comprar sí o sí (O TODO ESTO ESTÁ AMAÑADO).
> 
> HOY ES EL DÍA QUE SE SABE SI TODO ESTÁ AMAÑADO PORQUE HAY POSICIONES EN CORTO QUE CERRAR QUE DEBERÍAN DISPARAR LA ACCIÓN.



Puede ser hoy o no. Eso es lo de menos. Lo importante es que será


----------



## jorlau (19 Mar 2021)

La garantía final para el Día DD: Somos LA ballena. La ballena final.
Discusión
*Esto será rechazado por los cómplices,* pero pensé que valía la pena repetirlo para cualquier otra persona que necesitara escuchar esto, porque yo también tuve este debate interno. ¿Qué tan importantes somos?

Al mirar la publicación reciente de DD sobre cuánto posee el comercio minorista, me di cuenta de que en todo esto, somos lo desconocido. Todos los fondos de cobertura saben lo que harán. Todos los demás grandes jugadores probablemente se hayan mapeado los movimientos de los demás. El problema es la ballena minorista. Tenemos suficiente flotador para decidir qué tan alto va. Lo único que no podemos decidir es el catalizador.
Siempre he pensado que ¿qué pasa si esto es solo una batalla de ballenas y nosotros somos el tipo pequeño, aunque las matemáticas no tienen sentido? Una vez que vi los cálculos, fue suficiente para mí. Somos la parte clave de este apretón. Estamos completamente distribuidos y somos las personas, por lo que no puede culparnos de la misma manera que puede culpar a un solo fondo de cobertura, tenemos esa capa de protecciones de responsabilidad. No se puede negociar con nosotros porque nuestros cerebros suaves son incapaces incluso del nivel más básico de coordinación. Es un milagro que pudiéramos entender comprar y mantener. No nos quedan células cerebrales para nada más. ¿Alguien más sabe qué es una estrategia de salida?
El único aspecto en el que somos relativamente impotentes es el catalizador. Incluso entonces tenemos cosas como el informe de ganancias, por lo que no son completamente impotentes. Sin mencionar la presión de compra constante que aplicamos, significa que nunca podrán desenredar la bobina. Hemos visto lo lamentables que son sus intentos de manipularnos. Entonces 100k, 500k, 1 mill. Nosotros lo decidimos. NO las ballenas. Pueden empapelar a mano a 10k y no importará, tenemos suficiente flotador que no importará. Somos la ballena. Mientras esto sea cierto, tampoco lo harían en papel, porque simplemente nos verían ganar el dinero. Entonces pueden ser el catalizador, pero nosotros decidimos el techo. Si queremos dinero en efectivo, tiempo en la cárcel para los delincuentes o ambos. Somos la ballena más importante en toda esta ecuación.

Entonces, en este día de las brujas cuádruples, espero que todos tengan un viernes maravilloso, y espero que todos recuerden que, por una vez en nuestras vidas, no somos unos títeres manipulados por multimillonarios. Somos gorilas individualmente y juntos somos la ballena final.
Tenga en cuenta que nada de esto es un consejo financiero. Todos hacen lo que quieren, siempre. Esta es solo una historia sobre una ballena que me gusta contar






Feliz día de los padres




HOLD


----------



## cuasi-pepito (19 Mar 2021)

También buscan un efecto psicológico...GME ya no es una acción más...es un terrreno de guerra de psicología financiera con la mafia de HF contra la gente.

Por primera vez masas de analfabetos hablan de la bolsa, de los cortos, de la volatilidad, y no es solo una cosa de 4 abuelos de los que iban con el WSJ al parquet en la mano.

Así que como tienen todas las cartas, la batalla de hoy puede que la ganen porque es más psicológica que otra cosa, quieren darnos una lección, que nos nos aprovechemos del dinero FIAT, del efecto Cantillion, del money regalado por la FED. Yo antes, no tenia acceso a pasta para comprar bonos japoneses y usarlos como colateral y cambiarlos por lo letras de egipto al 5% , sabiendo que el FMI rescatrá a Egipto.


HODL!!


----------



## electrón (19 Mar 2021)

hoy es día festivo para mi, esta tarde si se lía parda estoy por aquí con cerveza unas patatas y unas olivas... y mi acción en HOLD claro


----------



## chocolate (19 Mar 2021)

Viernes!! Din! Din! Din!

*196.34*-5.41 (-2.68%)
As of March 19 9:30AM EDT. Market open.


----------



## INE (19 Mar 2021)

Bajonazo! Empiezan las rebajas, compren todo lo que puedan.


----------



## chocolate (19 Mar 2021)

Hoy es día de compras!!


----------



## xzess (19 Mar 2021)

Gamestop vuelve a tener el bot, que yo supuse siempre que es de subida, pero podría ser lo contrario.


----------



## Irene Adler (19 Mar 2021)

Feliz día del padre a todos! 

A ver si nos vamos to the moon y le regalo un lambo al padre de mis churumbeles!! (Sin jenny, solo lambo) 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## burbuj (19 Mar 2021)

soy nuevo y quiero entrar. A que precio veis prudente poner el limite? (-6.5% en el momento de escribir esto)


----------



## chocolate (19 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Feliz día del padre a todos!
> 
> A ver si nos vamos to the moon y le regalo un lambo al padre de mis churumbeles!! (Sin jenny, solo lambo)
> 
> ...



Siempre puedes imprimirla. Piensa que una Jenny de cartón-piedra no hace daño a nadie


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (19 Mar 2021)

burbuj dijo:


> soy nuevo y quiero entrar. A que precio veis prudente poner el limite? (-6.5% en el momento de escribir esto)



Esa pregunta solo la puedes responder tu, ya que tiene que ser prudente para ti. Si crees que valdra mas en el futuro, cualquiera es prudente.


----------



## WhiteRose (19 Mar 2021)

burbuj dijo:


> soy nuevo y quiero entrar. A que precio veis prudente poner el limite? (-6.5% en el momento de escribir esto)



185 ahora es un preciaco.

Mañana puede ser un regalo, o puede ser carísimo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## electrón (19 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Feliz día del padre a todos!
> 
> A ver si nos vamos to the moon y le regalo un lambo al padre de mis churumbeles!! (Sin jenny, solo lambo)
> 
> ...



Un lambo para la novia de tu marido en ese caso.
OFFTOPIC:
Por cierto da gusto tener foreras como tu que no se asustan por las cosas que se ponen por estos lares. Yo no paraba de hablarle de burbuja a mimujé y un día le dio por entrar y salió escopetada xD jajaja hay que tener estómago para lidiar con toda la fauna que se mueve por este foro... yo le dije que se registrara y que tendría un botón muy majo de IGNORE que le dejaría la cosa limpita, pero na, prefiere que le cuente yo las novedades, por lo menos no pone pegas a que me pase horas por aquí, ya que sabe que saco cosas interesantes que no salen en los massmedia.
FIN OFFTOPIC


----------



## electrón (19 Mar 2021)

SUBIDA BUENA


----------



## INE (19 Mar 2021)

Subidón repentino.


----------



## electrón (19 Mar 2021)

vamoooooooossssss
Esto se dispara 212


----------



## INE (19 Mar 2021)

OMG


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

Nah. Volumen bajo aún


----------



## electrón (19 Mar 2021)

Yo como no entiendo veo esas velas y WOW


----------



## WhiteRose (19 Mar 2021)

Que bonita lucha de lo centralizado contra lo descentralizado. Hay dos mundos luchando: el pasado y el presente.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## electrón (19 Mar 2021)

Otro tirón


----------



## electrón (19 Mar 2021)

Bueno me imagino que todo el mundo estará dandole al remo, pero yo estoy viendo en directo como la gráfica se va disparando
veremos que tardan los paper hands en hacer de las suyas.
Bueno los paper tampoco son mala gente solo quieren un poco de cash. Los HF son los HP


----------



## INE (19 Mar 2021)

Cough cough.


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (19 Mar 2021)

AMC lleva varias horas sobre los 14$ y de ahí no se mueve, céntimo arriba/abajo.
Curioso


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## Maxos (19 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Tampoco ha pasado nada de momento, toda la semana se ha movido entre estos números.
A no ser que haga algo justo antes del cierre


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

No importa si el cohete no se lanza hoy.

No importa si el cohete no se lanza el lunes.

No importa si el cohete no se lanza durante un año.

No necesita 100 victorias seguidas. Necesita 1 victoria, punto.

99 retrasos y 1 lanzamiento sigue siendo un lanzamiento.

Quieres perder Mano de papel, o aburrirse y vender. Eso es lo que quieren.

Bajar demasiado el precio provoca compras masivas.

Dejar que suba demasiado pone las llamadas a ITM.

Su único movimiento real es mantenerlo de lado el mayor tiempo posible. Quieren hacerte pensar que este cachorro nunca saldrá de la plataforma de lanzamiento. Quieren que olvides que esto sucedió.

Todo lo que se necesita es hodl. Hodl a través de las caídas, hodl a través de los picos.

La complacencia y la impaciencia son las dos emociones más peligrosas de todo este juego.

En algún momento de tu vida has esperado diez veces más por algo que has querido veinte veces menos que esto. Esto no es nada.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (19 Mar 2021)

No sé si ya se ha comentado, pero sabíais que Catalana Occidente, Cat Patrimonis Sicav SA y Gesiuris van con calls para hoy y strikes a 200 y 300? Terminal Bloomberg:


----------



## Irene Adler (19 Mar 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Un lambo para la novia de tu marido en ese caso.
> OFFTOPIC:
> Por cierto da gusto tener foreras como tu que no se asustan por las cosas que se ponen por estos lares. Yo no paraba de hablarle de burbuja a mimujé y un día le dio por entrar y salió escopetada xD jajaja hay que tener estómago para lidiar con toda la fauna que se mueve por este foro... yo le dije que se registrara y que tendría un botón muy majo de IGNORE que le dejaría la cosa limpita, pero na, prefiere que le cuente yo las novedades, por lo menos no pone pegas a que me pase horas por aquí, ya que sabe que saco cosas interesantes que no salen en los massmedia.
> FIN OFFTOPIC



Gracias  llevo mucha mili en este foro ya ( me registré por primera vez en 2008) y aunque estoy curada de espanto de leer burradas he tenido periodos de “desintoxicación “ por pura salud mental... así que entiendo que tu mujer saliera escopetada 

Pero esto es como el turrón del almendro y acabo volviendo cada vez que hay tiempos interesantes, aunque no sé si será por la edad o por la experiencia foril previa pero cada vez escojo más qué hilos seguir y en cuales participar.

Y este es un gustazo seguirlo, le he cogido hasta cariño a la jenny 

Perdón a todos por el offtopic, vamos al lío que tenemos unos lambopatinetes que conseguir!!

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## NewTroll (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## NewTroll (19 Mar 2021)

Lo han desconectado los cortos​


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

200,00-1,75 (-0,87 %)
Al cierre: 3:59PM EDT


Lol


----------



## marbruck (19 Mar 2021)

NewTroll dijo:


> Lo han desconectado los cortos​



Una explicación para simios¿?


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

202,44+0,69 (+0,34%)
Al cierre: 4:00PM EDT

Buf


----------



## NewTroll (19 Mar 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Una explicación para simios¿?



Ahí lo tienes en Español. Básicamente han pedido prestadas casi todas las acciones que están disponibles, vendiendolas a corto para controlar el precio. A la hora que pone hay que sumarle 5 por la diferencia horaria entre USA y España


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

200.27. Parece ser al final. Eso me pone webull. En el último minuto hubo un volumen de 1.500.000. Vaya viaje


----------



## NewTroll (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Mar 2021)

nosepex dijo:


> Empieza a ganar dinero real con solo un bot de telegram unete a grupos y recibe tu recompensa y recibe el dinero por paypal



¡Dios mío, ganar dinero real!
¡Toma todo lo que tengo!


----------



## electrón (19 Mar 2021)

nosepex dijo:


> Empieza a ganar dinero real con solo un bot de telegram unete a grupos y recibe tu recompensa y recibe el dinero por paypal



Pompero registrado hoy mismo LOL
que calidac hamigo


----------



## Hamtel (19 Mar 2021)

electrón dijo:


> Pompero registrado hoy mismo LOL
> que calidac hamigo



Y que repite ese mensaje en todos los hilos. Yo ya le he reportado por spam y fraude


----------



## xzess (20 Mar 2021)

NewTroll dijo:


>



Lo que me he reído con eso xdxd.


----------



## xzess (20 Mar 2021)

Hoy la que ha sido altamente manipulada ha sido AMC. Simplemente no había visto nada igual, debían tener millones de acciones y ganaron la batalla que hoy estaba en AMC, me he quedado flipando, muros de miles de acciones, metían miles y miles unos detrás de otros cada segundo, los 14 eran imposibles, se pasó más del 50%de la tarde entre 13.95 y 13.99. Pero había alguien resistiendo, que sino... Hoy el lugar era AMC, estoy segurisimo de que necesitaban a toda costa impedir que subiera de 14, eso les iba a quemar. Una putada porque está batalla puede ser determinante, dado que se perdieron millones de acciones en opciones. El precio podrá subir, pero no hará squeeze, ni hundirá los HFs, me temo que ha sido una gran oportunidad.


----------



## anonimocobarde (20 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¡Dios mío, ganar dinero real!
> ¡Toma todo lo que tengo!





electrón dijo:


> Pompero registrado hoy mismo LOL
> que calidac hamigo



Quitad al menos el enlace de la cita que el mensaje original ya ha desaparecido


----------



## Play_91 (20 Mar 2021)

GME meterá otro zambombazo o ya nada, sólo caer hasta 10€?


----------



## Gurney (20 Mar 2021)

Mirad el amigo Vlad, quiere sacar su propia crypto:

Robinhood Growing Its Crypto Team 'Hugely' This Year Says CEO - CoinDesk


----------



## jorlau (20 Mar 2021)

Ryan Cohen SABE que las acciones están siendo manipuladas.
Discusión


Ryan Cohen posee 9 millones de acciones. También conoce a todos los actores institucionales que poseen grandes porciones. También tiene acceso a una terminal de Bloomberg y puede ver que las instituciones poseen el 115% del número total de acciones. Ryan también sabe que la comunidad de Reddit es enorme y también tiene MUCHAS acciones.
Entonces, ¿por qué es importante? Porque tiene la capacidad de hacer algunas cosas que destruirían absolutamente las acciones cortas / sintéticas. ¿Y por qué querría hacer eso? Bueno, sus 9 millones de acciones a $ 200 = $ 1.8B. A $ 2,000 / acción, su total es de $ 18 mil millones, etc. Esta mierda continua está jugando con su apuesta gigante tanto como cualquiera.
Entonces, ¿qué puede hacer Ryan tan rápido como esta llamada de ganancias?

Podría ofrecer un dividendo especial único por cada acción. La hipoteca Rocket hizo esto y envió sus acciones por las nubes. Y quién paga ese dividendo. Todas esas posiciones cortas lo hacen.
Podría emitir una división de acciones (es decir, 10 acciones por 1). Entonces todos tendrían instantáneamente 10 veces la cantidad de stock. ¿Por qué importaría esto? Porque con solo $ 20, todos pueden unirse fácilmente a la revolución. Esas acciones de $ 20 probablemente se acelerarían a $ 40-50 rápidamente. Esa aceleración desencadenaría el tren de opciones de compra del 16 de abril aplastando aún más las acciones cortas / sintéticas.
Puede retirar las acciones (en realidad probablemente) para que puedan votar en una nueva junta. Recordar las acciones expone esta emisión de acciones sintéticas al frente y al centro.
GameStop puede reportar ingresos sobresalientes y mostrar una guía que convenza a todos de que el cálculo de la capitalización de mercado es demasiado bajo.
A medida que aumenta la capitalización de mercado de GameStop (ya sea a través de las acciones, un mejor plan de juego, ejecución, etc.), GameStop se invertirá en más y más ETF.
Qué significa todo esto? Simplemente disfruta del fin de semana y relájate. El problema corto / sintético está empeorando. ¿Sabes lo que haces cuando tu oponente se está matando? Dejas que continúe haciendo eso.
No necesitamos hacer nada más que esperar hasta la conferencia telefónica que se realiza después del horario de atención del martes. Es probable que Ryan Cohen haga al menos algunos de estos y espero que la orientación en el futuro sea estelar.
Los veo en Plutón.




HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (20 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Ryan Cohen SABE que las acciones están siendo manipuladas.
> Discusión
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que va a hacer split o junta de accionistas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Mar 2021)

Muy interesante lectura, del 2 de febrero.


_En los últimos días, el nivel de interés corto de los fondos de cobertura en GameStop cayó drásticamente. ¿O lo hizo?

En la noche del lunes 1 de febrero, Bloomberg informó que "GameStop Short Interest se hunde en los traders de señales que están cubriendo".

Dos empresas de investigación independientes, IHS Markit y S3 Partners, informaron de la caída:

“El interés corto en el minorista de videojuegos se desplomó al 39% de las acciones de libre flotación, desde el 114% a mediados de enero, según los datos de IHS Markit Ltd. Los datos de S3 Partners, otra firma de inteligencia de mercado, mostraron un patrón similar, con las ventas cortas de GameStop cayendo a aproximadamente el 50% de su stock total disponible para negociar, por debajo de un máximo de aproximadamente 140% alcanzado a principios de este año ".

El informe coincidió con una gran caída en el valor de las acciones de GME. Esta es una clara evidencia de que los fondos de cobertura están ganando y que el ejército de Reddit está perdiendo.

A menos que se manipulen los datos de interés corto, lo cual también es una posibilidad real.

Si el Congreso de los EE. UU. Hace alguna investigación real cuando celebre audiencias sobre la situación de GameStop, descubrirá algunas peculiaridades muy interesantes del mercado, muchas de las cuales giran en torno a prácticas de cortocircuito.

La mayoría de la gente entiende que el "cortocircuito desnudo" es algo ilegal, y lo es.

Por otro lado, hay muchos casos en los que el cortocircuito desnudo es más un área gris, no tanto una violación de la ley como una infracción menor digna de una multa de estacionamiento, y otros casos en los que ciertos jugadores pueden cortocircuitar una acción más allá de 100. % del flotador, o corto al desnudo, de forma totalmente legal.

Aquí es donde la fuerte caída reportada en el interés corto de GameStop (GME) se vuelve intrigante.

Hay al menos dos explicaciones plausibles para la caída de los intereses cortos de GME, dando la apariencia de que los fondos de cobertura cubren más de la mitad de sus cortos, incluso cuando el precio de las acciones de GME cayó bruscamente al mismo tiempo.

La primera explicación es que los exprimidores de GME perdieron la disciplina y rompieron filas.

Si una masa crítica de tenedores en el lado largo de GME comenzara a vender para obtener ganancias en GME, eso les habría dado a los fondos de cobertura la oportunidad de cubrir sus cortos, mediante la recompra de sus acciones, a niveles progresivamente más bajos a medida que el precio de las acciones caía.

En otras palabras, la caída de los intereses cortos junto con la caída del precio de las acciones de GME podría indicar que el ejército de Reddit se dirige a las colinas y que los largos se vendieron temprano, lo que les dio a los cortos un medio para cubrirse, a medida que salían los largos.

La noción de que los exprimidores rompieron filas y que los fondos de cobertura están ganando es sin duda la percepción que se creó. El artículo de Bloomberg sugirió fuertemente que el ejército de Reddit ha perdido.

“Apretones cortos pueden sólo durará el tiempo que hay una gran posición corta en una acción”, el estratega jefe de mercados de Miller Tabak & Co. dijo Bloomberg . "Una vez que eso se disipa, la situación cambia por completo".

Pero existe otra posibilidad, que es que el interés corto del fondo de cobertura en GME no se disipó realmente.

Si los tenedores largos de acciones de GME no rompieran filas y vendieran en masa, habría sido imposible que el precio de las acciones cayera y que los intereses cortos de los fondos de cobertura cayeran al mismo tiempo.

Esto se debe a que, sin una masa crítica de tenedores de posiciones largas vendiendo en el mercado, los fondos de cobertura que cubren sus posiciones cortas no tendrían a nadie a quien comprar, ya que cubrieron (recompraron) sus posiciones cortas. 

Sin embargo, en este segundo escenario, los fondos de cobertura que están cortos, con decenas de miles de millones de dólares en juego, podrían haber decidido jugar una mala pasada.

El truco sería: "Hacer que parezca que hemos cubierto nuestros pantalones cortos cuando en realidad no lo hemos hecho (porque no podemos), de modo que el interés corto caiga y el ejército de Reddit se desmoralice, rompiendo así el apretón".

La forma en que los fondos de cobertura podrían haber hecho esto, hizo que pareciera que cubrían sus posiciones cortas, incluso cuando realmente no lo hicieron, implica engaños en el mercado de opciones.

Las tácticas involucradas no son un secreto. De hecho, la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores (SEC) sabe todo sobre estas tácticas y publicó un memorando de "alerta de riesgo" sobre el tema en agosto de 2013.

El memo de la SEC se titula "Fortalecimiento de las prácticas para prevenir y detectar el comercio de opciones ilegales utilizadas para restablecer las obligaciones de cierre de Reg SHO". Puede leerlo aquí a través del sitio web de la SEC .

El memo contiene una docena de páginas de lenguaje altamente técnico, pero aquí hay un resumen rápido:

Si los vendedores en corto se enfrentan a una contracción porque las acciones son difíciles de comprar, o si están bajo escrutinio por mantener una posición corta ilegal, pueden crear la apariencia de haber cerrado su posición corta mediante el uso de operaciones de opciones engañosas.
Un fondo de cobertura que está corto en una acción puede emitir opciones de compra sobre una acción, lo que significa que ahora están "cortas" en las opciones de compra, habiendo vendido las opciones de compra a otra persona (generalmente un creador de mercado) y simultáneamente comprar acciones contra las opciones de compra. .
Las acciones compradas contra las opciones de compra podrían ser largos "sintéticos", lo que significa que no son parte de la flotación de acciones original de la acción, tal como las vende al fondo de cobertura el creador de mercado que toma el otro lado de la negociación de opciones.
Esto funciona porque, si un creador de mercado compra opciones de un redactor de opciones, el creador de mercado tiene privilegios legales para hacer una versión de "descubierto corto" como parte de su función de cobertura. Esto es necesario, según las reglas actuales y el sistema actual, para que los creadores de mercado se protejan a sí mismos cuando faciliten el comercio de opciones.
Como resultado de la transacción anterior, el fondo de cobertura que vendió llamadas cortas pudo comprar acciones largas sintéticas contra las opciones de compra. (Una acción sintética es aquella que tiene un largo en un lado y un corto en el otro, pero que no formaba parte del flotador original). Las acciones sintéticas largas son el otro lado de los cortos desnudos, iniciados legalmente por el creador de mercado. para que el creador de mercado pueda protegerse.
El fondo de cobertura que compró las acciones ahora puede informar que ha “recomprado” su posición corta comprando acciones largas, ¡excepto que en realidad no lo ha hecho! Las acciones sintéticas que compraron se cancelan contra las posiciones call cortas que iniciaron, una necesidad de la maniobra mediante la cobertura del creador de mercado de la posición call que compraron al fondo de cobertura.
Se vuelve muy complicado, muy rápido.

Pero la esencia es que los fondos de cobertura pueden usar trucos para que parezca que han cubierto sus pantalones cortos, incluso si no han cubierto realmente, y no pueden, por falta de flotación disponible, mediante la explotación de las lagunas que existen debido a a una interacción de retrasos en las reglas de presentación de informes, excepciones de cortocircuitos desnudos de los creadores de mercado y prácticas legales de creación de acciones sintéticas (nuevos largos y cortos hechos de la nada) relacionados con la creación de mercado.

A continuación se muestra una sección del memorando de la SEC (de la página 8) que llega al meollo del mismo:

“El comerciante A puede entrar en una transacción de compra-venta, que consiste en vender opciones de compra con mucho dinero y comprar acciones contra la venta de opciones. Al hacerlo, el comerciante A parece haber comprado acciones para cumplir con la obligación de liquidación del corredor de bolsa por la falta de entrega que resultó de la conversión inversa. En la práctica, sin embargo, las circunstancias sugieren que el Operador A no tiene intención de entregar acciones y, en cambio, está restableciendo o ampliando una posición de quiebra ".

En lenguaje sencillo, "Trader A" en el lenguaje de la SEC podría dar intencionalmente la apariencia de cerrar su posición corta ilegal, cuando en realidad no tienen la intención de hacerlo (o no tienen la capacidad de hacerlo).

En circunstancias normales, se utilizaron trucos como estos para ayudar a los fondos de cobertura a mantener posiciones cortas que, legalmente hablando, se suponía que no debían tener porque las acciones nunca se ubicaron correctamente.

El apretón de GameStop es un escenario único, sin embargo, porque es una pelea muy pública hasta el final entre el ejército de Reddit y los fondos de cobertura que son cortos. O el ejército de Reddit gana y los fondos de cobertura pagan precios de cuatro dígitos ($ 1,000 o más) para cubrir sus cortos debido a las llamadas de margen, o los fondos de cobertura ganan y el precio de las acciones de GME vuelve a caer a los dos dígitos bajos.

En una batalla como esa, con la cobertura pública que influye en ambos lados, la percepción es un arma. Como tal, si los fondos de cobertura pueden generar la apariencia de haber cubierto la mayoría de sus posiciones en corto, mientras reducen el precio de las acciones de GME a través de ventas agresivas a bajo volumen (algo conocido como "ataque de escalera corta"), entonces los fondos de cobertura aumentan su probabilidades de romper el apretón, en parte porque los medios de comunicación informarán cosas como “Caídas de interés a corto plazo de GameStop” sin mirar más a fondo.

Para ser claros, también es posible que el primer escenario sea cierto.

Las acciones de GameStop pueden haber caído precipitadamente, con el interés corto de los fondos de cobertura cayendo al mismo tiempo, porque una masa crítica de tenedores de GME largos simplemente perdió la fe y trató de vender antes de que se completara la contracción. 

Pero tiene mucho sentido cuestionar esa narrativa, dada la amplia gama de trucos engañosos que algunos fondos de cobertura (ciertamente no todos, o incluso la mayoría de ellos) han utilizado para perpetuar tácticas de cortocircuito cuestionables o incluso ilegales durante mucho tiempo. hora.

Y nuevamente, estos trucos son tan generalizados y antiguos que la SEC escribió un memorando de "alerta de riesgo" sobre ellos en 2013.

Como tal, ya sea que la caída en el interés corto de GameStop fuera real o como humo y espejos, el hecho de que los cambios en el nivel de interés corto pueden ser falsificados, y los fondos de cobertura hacen que parezca que han cerrado, pero no lo han hecho, es un grave laguna de cumplimiento que debería abordarse enérgicamente.

Como nota al margen, la respuesta a este problema probablemente reside en la cadena de bloques.

Además de los privilegios de los creadores de mercado, las tres principales razones por las que los fondos de cobertura pueden jugar con posiciones cortas: requisitos de informes retrasados, ventanas de tiempo de días (o incluso semanas en algunos casos) para que las operaciones se liquiden y transacciones relacionadas que se ejecutan en diferentes lugares, o con diferentes contrapartes, en aras del engaño, todos podrían responderse con un sistema de liquidación y compensación basado en blockchain donde las transacciones se anotan instantáneamente y se hacen visibles para todas las partes (más la SEC).
The Drop in GameStop Short Interest Could be Real — Or Deceptive Market Manipulation - TradeSmith Daily_


----------



## Maxos (20 Mar 2021)

Split no creo que haga, GME está en el punto de mira, y aunque tiene todo el derecho no se querrá meter en líos.
La situación financiera no será como para repartir dividendos ni para justificar un precio mayor al actual.

En cambio, una junta de accionistas, teniendo en cuenta que quiere hacer bastantes cambios en la compañía es complemanete logico, no se metería en ningún lío y obligaría a que los naked shorts salieran a la luz.


----------



## Larsil (20 Mar 2021)

Pues esa es la movida, que con el mercado nadie sabe nada Cualquiera puede opinar con su precio, a menos que te los muevan los grandes capitales.


----------



## WhiteRose (20 Mar 2021)

Qué pensáis del precio actual GME 199 USD. Me parece malo, muy malo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Larsil (20 Mar 2021)

Crees que es cierto lo que di alie? dije?


----------



## Larsil (20 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Qué pensáis del precio actual GME 199 USD. Me parece malo, muy malo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Hay que cambiarlo


----------



## cuasi-pepito (20 Mar 2021)

Yo mucho hold y mucha risa, pero no hago mas que quedarme absorto rato y rato viendo la cotización... Me está incluso afectando personalmente.

Con el ibex coincide con horario de curro y bueno no puedes estar todo el rato, con esto al ser por la tarde incluso me hace procrastinar y no hacer nada tardes enteras. 

Si es hold, es hold. Tendré que hacer algo para no mirar la cotización y olvidarme. 

Ahora ya esperando lo del día 22 de marzo , luego lo del 19 de abril...

Esta acción es ya casi un índice de medición de percepción del inversor y la van a manipular hasta la extenuación. El día menos pensado subirá, pero no será los días que creemos que son importantes.


----------



## Hamtel (20 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Muy interesante lectura, del 2 de febrero.
> 
> 
> _En los últimos días, el nivel de interés corto de los fondos de cobertura en GameStop cayó drásticamente. ¿O lo hizo?
> ...



>Los cortos sigue siendo mucho porcentaje. La prueba son los ataques para hundir el precio y la censura en los foros. También que el congreso va a aprobar una nueva norma y está citando a Shitadel y demás cada dos por tres


----------



## jorlau (20 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Qué pensáis del precio actual GME 199 USD. Me parece malo, muy malo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Aunque después del after-market el precio cerró en 199,00, el que cuenta es el precio de cierre del mercado ordinario que fue 200,27.

Cerrar por encima de 200 era el objetivo de los largos y de hecho lo consiguieron en el último suspiro.

Ese precio hizo expirar sin valor un montón de opciones que tenían los cortos para recaudar cash, que hubieran utilizado para su objetivo de seguir jodiéndonos.

Luego no parece mal preco, lo iremos viendo próximamente.


HOLD


----------



## xzess (20 Mar 2021)

El frente gme ahora mismo está plano. Es AMC dónde están metiendo todo. Yo solo digo que por algo será. 
Veremos el lunes, me da que gme despegará un trozo y amc la intentaran hundir.


----------



## OYeah (20 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo mucho hold y mucha risa, pero no hago mas que quedarme absorto rato y rato viendo la cotización... Me está incluso afectando personalmente.
> 
> Con el ibex coincide con horario de curro y bueno no puedes estar todo el rato, con esto al ser por la tarde incluso me hace procrastinar y no hacer nada tardes enteras.
> 
> ...




Por lo menos te das cuenta, porque yo os veo desde fuera y tengo que decirlo, dais penica.

Os enganchan a Internet, lucecitas y desinformaciones, con foros como este o juegos en bolsa. Lo importante es que entendaís que no solo las acciones están manipuladas, sino que también os manipulan a vosotros.

Digo todo esto porque he visto quien ha comprado sudaderas del subforo de Reddit, y eso ya es una linea roja. Vigilad siempre en qué loop anda metida vuestra mente, muy posiblemente os hayan lanzado ese troyano desde fuera y a través de Internet (antes era el cine, cuando se pagaba a los actores para salir fumando).

Es evidente que el jefe de GME está jugando con Reddit y la acción, eso se dijo desde el principio, y como él deben haber unos cuantos otros. 

En fin, batalla de memes.


----------



## Buscape (21 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Por lo menos te das cuenta, porque yo os veo desde fuera y tengo que decirlo, dais penica.
> 
> Os enganchan a Internet, lucecitas y desinformaciones, con foros como este o juegos en bolsa. Lo importante es que entendaís que no solo las acciones están manipuladas, sino que también os manipulan a vosotros.
> 
> ...



Hostia si es paco el pesao


----------



## Hamtel (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (21 Mar 2021)

Investor Relations | Gamestop Corp.


----------



## jorlau (22 Mar 2021)

Artículo muy interesante sobre los cortos desnudos

Naked Short Selling: The Truth Is Much Worse Than You Have Been Told | OilPrice.com


*Venta al descubierto al descubierto: la verdad es mucho peor de lo que te han dicho*
Por James Stafford - 2 de febrero de 2021, 7:00 p.m. CST




Existe una amenaza masiva para nuestros mercados de capitales, el mercado libre en general y los tratos justos en general. Y no, no es China. Es una amenaza local de la que todo el mundo ha tenido miedo de hablar.
Hasta ahora.
Ese miedo ahora se ha convertido en rabia.
Hordas de nuevos inversores minoristas se están uniendo para enfrentarse a Wall Street. No están dispuestos a sentarse y observar a los vendedores cortos desnudos, financiados por los grandes bancos, manipular las acciones, dañar a las empresas y desplumar a los accionistas.
La batalla que se lanzó esta semana por GameStop entre inversores minoristas y vendedores en corto desnudos respaldados por Wall Street es el comienzo de una guerra que podría cambiarlo todo. 
Es un problema global, pero representa la mayor amenaza para los mercados de capitales canadienses, donde la venta en descubierto desnuda (el proceso de venta de acciones que no posee, creando así acciones falsificadas o 'fantasmas') sobrevive y permanece bajo el radar regulatorio porque Broker -Los distribuidores no tienen que informar las operaciones fallidas hasta que superen los 10 días. 
Este es un acto atroz contra los mercados de capitales y ha causado miles de millones de dólares en daños.
No se equivoquen sobre la enormidad de esta amenaza: tanto los conspiradores nacionales como los extranjeros han atacado a Canadá en un esfuerzo por reducir los precios de las acciones de sus empresas que cotizan en bolsa.
Solo en Canadá, se han vaporizado cientos de miles de millones de dólares de los fondos de pensiones y de los canadienses habituales debido a esto, según el abogado con sede en Texas James W. Christian. Christian y su firma Christian Smith & Jewell LLP son pesos pesados en litigios relacionados con la manipulación de acciones y han procesado más de 20 casos relacionados con ventas en descubierto y suplantación de identidad en los últimos 20 años. 
_“Se han robado cientos de miles de millones de canadienses y estadounidenses y de fondos de pensiones por igual, y esto ha puesto en peligro la integridad de los mercados de capitales de Canadá y el proceso integral de creación de capital para empresarios y creación de empleo para la economía”,_ dijo Christian a Oilprice.com.

*El peligroso modista desnudo de venta en corto*
Para vender [legalmente] una acción en corto, los comerciantes primero deben localizar y obtener un préstamo contra las acciones que pretenden vender. Un corredor que participa en una operación de este tipo debe tener la seguridad de que su cliente realizará la liquidación. 
Mientras que las ventas “largas” significan que el vendedor es dueño de las acciones, las ventas cortas pueden ser “cubiertas” o “desnudas” . Un _corto cubierto_ significa que el vendedor en corto ya ha “pedido prestado” o ha ubicado o dispuesto a pedir prestado las acciones cuando se realiza la venta al descubierto. Considerando que, un _corto desnudo_ significa que el vendedor en corto está vendiendo acciones que no posee y no ha hecho arreglos para comprar. El vendedor no puede cubrir o "liquidar" en este caso, lo que significa que está vendiendo acciones "fantasmas" o "fantasmas" que simplemente no existen sin su acción.
Cuando tiene la capacidad de vender un número ilimitado de acciones fantasma inexistentes en una empresa que cotiza en bolsa, entonces tiene el poder de destruir y manipular el precio de la acción a su propia voluntad.
Y los grandes bancos e instituciones financieras están haciendo la vista gorda ante algunas de las cuentas que participan habitualmente en estas transacciones ilegales debido a las elevadas comisiones que les cobran. Estas instituciones están facilitando activamente la destrucción del valor para los accionistas a cambio de ganancias inesperadas a corto plazo en forma de comisiones de negociación. Son una parte importante del problema y son cómplices de ayudar a estas cuentas a crear acciones falsificadas.
Los fondos detrás de esto son muy sofisticados y conocen todas las reglas y trucos necesarios para explotar a los reguladores y ganar tiempo para cubrir sus posiciones cortas. Según múltiples relatos de comerciantes, abogados y empresas que se han convertido en víctimas de lo peor de lo peor en este juego, los vendedores en corto a veces logran permanecer desnudos durante meses, en clara violación incluso de las leyes de valores más relajadas.
Los vendedores en corto y los fondos que participan en esta manipulación casi siempre financian "informes cortos" no divulgados que investigan y preparan con anticipación, antes de pagar a grupos de venta en corto conocidos para que publiquen y comercialicen sus informes (a menudo sin ningún tipo de divulgación). a un público amplio con el fin de impulsar aún más las acciones a la baja artificialmente. No hay duda de que estos informes están destinados a crear el máximo temor entre los inversores minoristas y empujarlos a vender sus acciones lo más rápido posible.

Eso es manipulación del mercado. Simple y llanamente.
Su modus operandi es vender empresas débiles y vulnerables mediante informes negativos que reducen el precio de sus acciones tanto como sea posible. Esto asegura que la empresa en cortocircuito en cuestión ya no tenga la capacidad de obtener financiamiento, poniéndola a merced de los mismos fondos que estaban en cortocircuito. Después de reducir el precio de las acciones de la compañía en corto, los fondos comienzan a ofrecer financiamiento a estas compañías, generalmente a través de convertibles con una garantía adjunta como cobertura (o posible cobertura futura) contra su corto; y las empresas aceptan las ofertas porque no les queda otra opción. Enjuague y repita. 
Además de la locura anterior, los corredores a menudo son cómplices de este tipo de delitos al reservar las acciones de los clientes como "largas" cuando en realidad son "cortas". Aquí es donde la práctica pasa de un área gris regulatoria a una conducta digna de prisión.
La venta en descubierto desnuda fue oficialmente etiquetada como ilegal en los EE. UU. Y Europa después de la crisis financiera de 2008/2009. Sin embargo, convertirlo en ilegal no impidió que sucediera, porque algunos de los comerciantes más creativos han descubierto brechas convenientes entre los sistemas de comercio electrónico y en papel, y han aprovechado esas brechas para las acciones en corto.
Aún así, se vuelve aún más siniestro. Según Christian, los "grupos de trabajo globales" coordinan sus ataques contra empresas específicamente dirigidas en una estrategia "similar a la mafia". 
A los periodistas se les paga, junto con personas influyentes en las redes sociales y casas de investigación de terceros que se financian con lo que equivale a una conspiración. Juntos, colaboran para difundir mentiras y narrativas negativas para destruir una acción. En su forma más ilegal, existe un elemento de tráfico de información privilegiada que debería enfurecer a los reguladores. El MO consiste en infiltrarse en una empresa a través de personas internas descontentas o abogados cercanos a la empresa. Estas fuentes se utilizan para obtener información privilegiada que luego se filtra para dañar a la empresa.
A menudo, estas transacciones ilegales implican pagar a "informantes", periodistas, personas influyentes e "investigadores" que son difíciles de rastrear porque se realizan a partir de cuentas en el extranjero que se cierran una vez que se realiza la escritura.
Asimismo, los "cortos" disfrazados de largos pueden ser difíciles de rastrear cuando los perpetradores tienen acceso directo al mercado de los sistemas comerciales. Por lo general, estas operaciones no se detectan hasta que las operaciones fallan o no se liquidan. En ese momento, la cuenta moverá la posición a otro corredor de bolsa y comenzará el proceso de nuevo. La colusión se amplía cuando los corredores y las instituciones financieras se vuelven cómplices de etiquetar erróneamente a los “cortos” como “largos”, barriendo las transacciones ilegales bajo la alfombra y fuera del radar regulatorio. 
La “suplantación de identidad” y la “estratificación” también se han convertido en técnicas generalizadas para evitar la atención de los reguladores. La suplantación, como su nombre indica, implica que los vendedores en corto crean una presión de venta falsa en sus acciones objetivo para hacer bajar los precios. Lo logran enviando ofertas falsas en "capas" a diferentes precios para crear un espejismo.
Finalmente, estos malos actores logran eludir el sistema de asentamiento, que se supone que “despeja” lo que se llama una base T + 2. Eso significa que cualquier operación fallida debe comprarse o tratarse dentro de los 3 días. En otras palabras, si compra el lunes (su “T” o día de la transacción), debe liquidarse antes del miércoles. Desafortunadamente, los reguladores canadienses tienen dificultades para mantenerse al día con este sistema, y las operaciones fallidas a menudo quedan pendientes por períodos mucho más largos que T + 2.
Estas operaciones fallidas se negocian constantemente para restablecer el reloj de liquidación y mover la operación fallida al final de la línea. Los fallos de un sistema centralizado ... Según Christian, pueden pasar T + 12 días antes de que una operación fallida sea incluso señalada a la atención de IIROC (la Organización Reguladora de la Industria de Inversiones de Canadá) ...

Los principales corredores y bancos son cómplices Este es uno de los mayores centros de ganancias de Wall Street y las multas que se les imponen son simplemente un costo menor de hacer negocios. Algunos bancos se están enriqueciendo con estos vendedores cortos desnudos. Los beneficios de este tipo de préstamos son realmente tentadores. Los corredores están prestando acciones que no son de su propiedad para obtener ganancias masivas y bonificaciones considerables. Esta capa de lo que muchos ahora han llamado una “organización criminal” es la más difícil de manejar para los reguladores, independientemente de la naturaleza ilegal de estas actividades. 
Los corredores de primera línea prestan acciones de cuentas en efectivo que no pueden prestarse en absoluto. Se los prestan a vendedores en corto para facilitarles el arreglo de sus shorts desnudos. No es que los reguladores estén a oscuras sobre esto. De hecho, están imponiendo multas, a diestra y siniestra, tanto por préstamos ilegales como por marcar incorrectamente “cortos” y “largos” para evadir el escrutinio regulatorio. El problema es que estas multas palidecen en comparación con las ganancias obtenidas a través de estas actividades. Y los bancos en Canadá, en particular, básicamente están redactando las reglas ellos mismos, lo que recientemente lo ha facilitado.
Los bufetes de abogados tampoco tienen las manos limpias. Ayudan a los vendedores en corto a declarar en quiebra empresas específicas a través de procedimientos judiciales, un proceso que eventualmente conduce a la desaparición de las pruebas de los pantalones cortos en los libros bancarios. "Nadie sabe cuánto se ha robado a nivel mundial a través de este sistema fraudulento", dice Christian, "pero el número comienza con una 'T' (billones)". La lista de multas por permitir y participar en actividades manipuladoras que destruyen los precios de las acciones de las empresas puede parecer tener grandes cifras desde la perspectiva del inversor minorista, pero ni siquiera están cerca de ser lo suficientemente importantes como para disuadir tales acciones:



Es muy largo y no cabe la traducción entera.



HOLD


----------



## Insurrección (22 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Artículo muy interesante sobre los cortos desnudos
> 
> Naked Short Selling: The Truth Is Much Worse Than You Have Been Told | OilPrice.com
> 
> ...



Tío, cómo que no cabe la traducción entera, he tenido varios déjà vus con tu mensaje... se repite...

Aún así ThanX !!!


----------



## jorlau (22 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Tío, cómo que no cabe la traducción entera, he tenido varios déjà vus con tu mensaje... se repite...
> 
> Aún así ThanX !!!



Si, soy muy torpe y he repetido pero ya lo he corregido, pero no está entero, perdón.


HOLD


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2021)

Interesante, interesante... Del Times

_Se espera que la cadena de videojuegos con pérdidas en el corazón de un frenesí comercial en línea revele un retorno a la rentabilidad esta semana.

Los analistas creen que GameStop generó ingresos de $ 2.2 mil millones en el último trimestre, un poco más que el año anterior.

Se prevé que el minorista registre una ganancia de 134 millones de dólares antes de impuestos durante los tres meses hasta finales de enero, según un consenso compilado por Refinitiv, trazando una línea debajo de tres pérdidas trimestrales sucesivas.

En el día de enero, los operadores se movilizaron en foros de redes sociales , incluido Wallstreetbets de Reddit, para impulsar las acciones en GameStop en varios miles por ciento. Algunos lo hicieron para apuntar a los fondos de cobertura apostando a que las acciones fracasarían; otros creían en sus perspectivas. Las acciones..._

(De pago)

GameStop set to end its run of losses


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Artículo muy interesante sobre los cortos desnudos
> ...
> Enlace al artículo: Naked Short Selling: The Truth Is Much Worse Than You Have Been Told | OilPrice.com[/Spoiler]




Abrí jilo el otro día con la traducción completa, estupendísima lectura.

Hasta lo podéis subir si queréis, que pasó sin pena ni gloria porque no habla de Ayuso ni del Chepas ni de su puta madre

Economía: - Naked Short Selling: la verdad es mucho peor de lo que te han dicho


----------



## chocolate (22 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*204,69*+4,42 (+2,21 %)
A partir del 22 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

[Jenny space]


----------



## Hamtel (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## Irene Adler (22 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Mala hostia que gasta el gatito... 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mariano2004 (22 Mar 2021)

Y el gatito son los HF????


----------



## WhiteRose (22 Mar 2021)

Son unos ratas los HFs!! Si tienen huevos deberian tirarlo a 100 usd, y ahí entraríamos varios con mucha más carga....

EDIT: mañana hay resultados, se esperan grandes beneficios por lo que he visto en investing.com


----------



## Hamtel (22 Mar 2021)

Poco volumen. Buena señal. Bajando con este volumen tan bajo quiere decir que las operaciones son de pocas acciones y seguramente vendiendo y comprando ellos mismos. A ver si mañana convocan junta o hacen split. Esto sería el fin de los fondos


----------



## Hamtel (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## electrón (22 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Si ese es el Instagram oficial de GameStop, menudo guiño le han hecho a DFV, gato y banana 
Lo que tendrán que darle a DFV es un puesto de directivo ya en GameStop, con la campaña que ha movido... qué menos ;-)


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>









__





Bananya - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





_La historia sigue las cómicas aventuras de un gato que vive dentro de una banana, sus otros amigos gatos y un ratón._


Es la primera vez que el departamento de medios sociales de Gamestop me deja así 

Las otras veces era simplemente "curioso".
Esto es ir a cañón, no me jodas...

Edit: la fecha estimada para el producto es el 20 de abril.


Edit2: "squeezable" 




"Squeezable"


----------



## Hamtel (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## jorlau (22 Mar 2021)

Cosas raras que pasan en el after-market y duran un suspiro


----------



## WhiteRose (23 Mar 2021)

Aquí se ve el picazo:


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

El afterhours no es como en España que es una subasta sin ningún tipo de operacion real? O es el llamado mercado de bloques?


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (23 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Aquí se ve el picazo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 605409



Esto mismo ocurrió en pre justo antes de que empezará a subir fuerte desde los 40. Sin embargo en la web de nasdaq no sale este pico, porque la gráfica se acaba a las 18:00. Una pena porque me habría gustado ver el volumen de esa operación.

Alguien muy desesperado por comprar, supongo.


----------



## Maxos (23 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Esto mismo ocurrió en pre justo antes de que empezará a subir fuerte desde los 40. Sin embargo en la web de nasdaq no sale este pico, porque la gráfica se acaba a las 18:00. Una pena porque me habría gustado ver el volumen de esa operación.
> 
> Alguien muy desesperado por comprar, supongo.



Hoy se presentan resultados.
¿Alguien quiere comprar antes que se publiquen?
También puede ser un error, estaría bien tener algun dato más oficial.


----------



## mariano2004 (23 Mar 2021)

Si se pone a 180 volveré a comprar. Ayer se me escapo.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Esto mismo ocurrió en pre justo antes de que empezará a subir fuerte desde los 40. Sin embargo en la web de nasdaq no sale este pico, porque la gráfica se acaba a las 18:00. Una pena porque me habría gustado ver el volumen de esa operación.
> 
> Alguien muy desesperado por comprar, supongo.



130 acciones. Eso quiere decir que al menos una acción se compro a ese precio. Alguien que se vió obligado a ejecutar su opción


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 Mar 2021)

Esto ya es una guerra simbólica, no ya es de carácter cuantitativo sino cualitativo.

GME es una ignota mísera empresa comparada a las otras 400 del NYSE, y ya no te digo comparada a las otras miles que cotizan por todos los sitios.

Todos los HF se van a unir en esta acción en coordinación, y con sus lobbystas en la SEC a tope. No pueden dejar que vaya to da moon porque si no, y parafrasenado a Buffet, baja la marea y el rey está desnudo.

Así que no creo que pase nada hoy, pero el día menos pensado pasará, como ese subidón de segundos en el postmarket de ayer.


----------



## jorlau (23 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Esto mismo ocurrió en pre justo antes de que empezará a subir fuerte desde los 40. Sin embargo en la web de nasdaq no sale este pico, porque la gráfica se acaba a las 18:00. Una pena porque me habría gustado ver el volumen de esa operación.
> 
> Alguien muy desesperado por comprar, supongo.



Fueron 100 acciones a 372,00 y 30 acciones a 384,12





Alguien con prisa, un error o alguien haciendo pruebas, quien sabe.



HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## chocolate (23 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*196,85*+2,36 (+1,22%)
A partir del 9:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.




PD: Ya me voy quedando sin Jennys, voy a tener que ir poniendo a sus primas


----------



## Pailarocas (23 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *196,85*+2,36 (+1,22%)
> A partir del 9:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.
> ...



Que pena, aquí somos de costumbres y nos crea mucho quebranto los cambios, por eso no cambiamos nuestras acciones por nada


----------



## anonimocobarde (23 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Fueron 100 acciones a 372,00 y 30 acciones a 384,12
> 
> Alguien con prisa, un error o alguien haciendo pruebas, quien sabe.
> 
> HOLD



Gracias. Pero eso ya son dos errores. Un poco raro, ¿no?


----------



## chocolate (23 Mar 2021)

Pailarocas dijo:


> Que pena, aquí somos de costumbres y nos crea mucho quebranto los cambios, por eso no cambiamos nuestras acciones por nada





PD: Recibido! Veré que puedo hacer.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (23 Mar 2021)

Los últimos días están jugando a detonar la carga explosiva poco a poco para contener el precio.

Esta vez en lugar de hacer ladder attacks tremebundos que generaban contrapánico han optado por dosificar las ventas para hacernos ver que psicológicamente el precio máximo es $200. Muchos días en esa cifra haría que pensáramos que ese era el techo. Falso conductivismo.

Están tan atrapados que esto está muy muy muy bien. A punto de caramelo.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (23 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Fueron 100 acciones a 372,00 y 30 acciones a 384,12
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 605582
> 
> ...



Veo que no se te escapa una. Lo dicho, a punto de caramelo.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## Irene Adler (23 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Vale que cada día soy más rubia y que me hago vieja y tal y pascual...pero joder!! Cada día entiendo menos de los mensajes de este tío...




Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chocolate (23 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Vale que cada día soy más rubia y que me hago vieja y tal y pascual...pero joder!! Cada día entiendo menos de los mensajes de este tío...



Yo creo que simplemente holdea jugando a la Nintendo Switch y de vez en cuando sube algún vídeo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Mar 2021)

¿Alguien está cambiando la retórica, o me lo parece a mí?

De Yahoo Finances

*Inversor veterano Charles Gradante: GameStop reveló problemas de liquidación de T + 2, mala gestión de riesgos, temores de solvencia*

El épico apretón en GameStop Corp. se ha vuelto infame como una batalla entre inversores minoristas y fondos de cobertura. Pero el efecto más grave fue, y puede seguir siendo, una preocupación por el riesgo de liquidación y la solvencia entre Robinhood y otros grandes agentes de bolsa.

Eso es según Charles Gradante, un reconocido administrador de fondos de cobertura que habló en un evento en vivo de CorpGov el 10 de febrero (antes de los testimonios del Congreso sobre el tema) para discutir el repunte impulsado por el comercio minorista en GameStop, AMC y otras acciones que casi aniquilaron la cobertura. fondos que incluyen Melvin Capital Management LP de Gabe Plotkin. El fondo de Plotkin tomó miles de millones de dólares en dinero de rescate de Point72 de Steven Cohen y Citadel de Ken Griffin para evitar un posible colapso, mientras que muchos inversores minoristas sufrieron pérdidas catastróficas cuando las acciones de GameStop se retiraron.

Los aspectos más destacados, incluidos todos los comentarios del Sr.Gradante, se encuentran en el siguiente video:


El Sr. Gradante dijo que, en última instancia, los fondos de cobertura son los responsables de la mala gestión del riesgo. Con la ayuda del uso de derivados, los fondos de cobertura y otros inversores institucionales llevaron el interés corto efectivo en GameStop a más del 100% de la flotación, o acciones disponibles para negociar, preparando el escenario para una contracción. En resumen, la mala gestión del riesgo por parte institucional creó la oportunidad para la contracción por parte del sector minorista. Fue una novedad histórica que creó la necesidad de un cambio.

"Vimos que los fondos de cobertura estaban obligando a los tenedores minoristas de GME y AMC ya las demás acciones a someterse", dijo. “Se volvieron un poco codiciosos. Y la codicia generalmente precede a una corrección importante en la situación ".

Los inversores minoristas expusieron una gestión deficiente de riesgos en Melvin Capital y otros fondos, dijo, y agregó que la situación se parece al colapso de Long-Term Capital Management a fines de la década de 1990.

“Podemos hablar del default ruso en 1998, que llevó a la debacle con Long-Term Capital, se pueden hablar otras cosas con respecto a los hedge funds, shorting GME, pero el denominador común es la codicia”, dijo. "Se sobrepasaron, pusieron en corto una gran parte de las acciones que no se necesitaron demasiadas matemáticas mediocres para descubrir cómo llevar a cabo un apretón corto".

Dijo que los fondos de cobertura estaban claramente equivocados al vender una cantidad tan extrema de acciones de GameStop. “Quiero decir, nunca tendría a un hombre negociando por mí en Drexel Burnham queriendo vender el 100% de la flotación en corto”, dijo.

La cantidad de riesgo en los libros de Robinhood se volvió más de lo que podía manejar, lo que requirió que obtuviera un rescate propio de Sequoia. El hecho de que no solo Robinhood sino otros corredores comenzaran a limitar el comercio de acciones específicas sugirió preocupaciones de liquidez más amplias.

“Robnhood no estaba preparado para esto desde el punto de vista de la capital”, dijo Gradante. Continuó señalando que esta debacle creó trampas de liquidez para los comerciantes minoristas a largo plazo, así como para los vendedores en corto de los fondos de cobertura, además de los agentes de bolsa.

También dijo que la liquidación estándar de dos días, conocida como T + 2, puede haber exacerbado el problema porque impedía que los corredores de bolsa supieran con precisión cuánto riesgo había en sus libros al final de un día de negociación determinado.

"La conclusión de todo esto ... es que si hubieran tenido liquidación y compensación el mismo día, el corredor de bolsa habría sabido exactamente cuál era su riesgo", dijo. "Si quita los hechos, descubrirá que operar sobre una base T + 2 resulta en un dilema".

Explicó que el problema era una desconexión entre la forma en que los inversores negocian y cómo los agentes de bolsa pueden ejecutar esas operaciones. Por ejemplo, los operadores pueden obtener ganancias intradía y luego invertir las ganancias en nuevas posiciones antes de que las operaciones se hayan liquidado y liquidado. Si un corredor de bolsa incurriera en incumplimiento, innumerables operaciones quedarían “interrumpidas” y potencialmente crearían un dominó de operaciones fallidas en la calle y una crisis de liquidez entre los corredores de bolsa.

“Eso es lo que ahora llamamos riesgo de liquidación”, dijo. “En 1987, yo estaba presente cuando ocurrió el accidente. Y esos días, era T + 5. Por lo tanto, tomó cinco días liquidar y liquidar las operaciones. Y tuvimos que cerrar Wall Street durante tres días para permitir que la oficina administrativa se pusiera al día con las operaciones ".

En cuanto a las soluciones, el Sr. Gradante dijo que los requisitos de margen sobre las acciones deberían aumentar en proporción al interés corto. En términos más generales, la liquidación el mismo día, posiblemente mediante el uso de blockchain, podría eliminar muchos de los riesgos asociados con el comercio en tiempo real y las liquidaciones de varios días. (Varios días después de que hablara el Sr. Gradante, el Sr. Griffin abogó por un ciclo de liquidación más corto, aunque un día en lugar de tiempo real).

"Tienen que reducirlo a la compensación y liquidación el mismo día, y la tecnología blockchain, en mi opinión, es el único camino a seguir", dijo Gradante. “Por supuesto, llevará un par de años hacer todo esto, quizás una década. Pero esa es la visión que las personas que dirigen Wall Street deben tener para el medio ambiente, cuando tienes operaciones en tiempo real, vas a necesitar acuerdos en tiempo real ".

En cuanto a GameStop específicamente, Gradante planteó la pregunta de por qué la empresa no emitió acciones cuando sus acciones subieron. La preocupación, dijo, puede haber sido que simplemente no tenían un uso legítimo para el nuevo capital y aprovechar los precios de GME podría haber creado riesgos legales para la junta.

En última instancia, Gradante no culpa a las ventas en corto sobre una base general, sino a la mala gestión del riesgo entre los vendedores en corto. Apoyó firmemente a los vendedores en corto, ya que desempeñan un papel saludable para mantener la eficiencia de los mercados, dijo.

En muchos casos, los vendedores en corto pueden incluso conocer los fundamentos de la empresa incluso mejor que los compradores en largo. "Pero los vendedores en corto juegan un papel", dijo Gradante. "Proporcionan liquidez, proporcionan precios".

Después de una exitosa carrera en Citigroup, el Sr. Gradante se unió a Drexel Burnham Lambert en 1986 y encabezó los esfuerzos de la firma en Europa, lo que lo llevó a su puesto como CEO del fallido Chelsea National Bank para el cual diseñó un cambio y venta. Posteriormente se convirtió en socio del Hennessee Hedge Fund Advisory Group, luego en parte de EF Hutton y luego se escindió como una empresa privada de propiedad total (Hennessee Group LLC), donde cofundó el Hennessee Hedge Fund Index (el primero de su tipo) proporcionando investigación de fondos de cobertura a los clientes. The Hennessee Group LLC administró $ 1.6 mil millones. No mucho después, tras el colapso de Long-Term Capital Management, el Sr. Gradante repudió la percepción pública de la industria de los fondos de cobertura como "tomadores de riesgos despiadados que amenazan la estabilidad de los mercados de capital" cuando testificó ante la Cámara y el Senado en 1998 y nuevamente en 2004. En 2007, Charles predijo el colapso de las hipotecas de alto riesgo, que desencadenó un crisis financiera mundial. Actualmente sigue administrando dinero en un fondo privado*.









Veteran Investor Charles Gradante: GameStop Revealed T+2 Settlement Issues, Poor Risk Management, Solvency Fears


Charles Gradante By John Jannarone The epic short squeeze in GameStop Corp. has become infamous as a battle between retail investors and hedge funds. But the most serious effect was – and may continue to be – a concern about settlement risk and solvency among Robinhood and other larger broker...




finance.yahoo.com




*


----------



## anonimocobarde (23 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Vale que cada día soy más rubia y que me hago vieja y tal y pascual...pero joder!! Cada día entiendo menos de los mensajes de este tío...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-da-moon-hold-paco-hold.1494466/post-33888243


----------



## anonimocobarde (23 Mar 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Esta vez en lugar de hacer ladder attacks tremebundos que generaban contrapánico han optado por dosificar las ventas para hacernos ver que psicológicamente el precio máximo es $200. Muchos días en esa cifra haría que pensáramos que ese era el techo. Falso conductivismo.



Visto de otra manera, es el nuevo suelo.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien está cambiando la retórica, o me lo parece a mí?
> 
> De Yahoo Finances
> 
> ...



No veas como están también con AMC, un artículo que da un precio objetivo de $0.01 seguido por otro artículo avisando que vienen buenas noticias para AMC. En fin, cada uno que se agarre a lo que quiera.


----------



## Bonico (23 Mar 2021)

No paran de sacar propaganda para incitar a la venta / no inversión. No importa. La gente con GME / AMC / BB no pasa por el aro de basar sus decisiones en lo que digan los mass-mierda. Al revés. Aparte de la manipulación directa de los mercados existe por supuesto la manipulación indirecta a través de la propaganda, y se les está jodiendo el tinglado que tenían montado desde que existe la radio, la tele e internec.


----------



## Bonico (23 Mar 2021)

Maxos dijo:


> Hoy se presentan resultados.
> ¿Alguien quiere comprar antes que se publiquen?
> También puede ser un error, estaría bien tener algun dato más oficial.



La ventaja del fenómeno GameStop es que sigue su propia estrategia, no se adapta a ningún molde del sistema. La estrategia es comprar y mantener. No es siquiera una inversión al uso, yo estoy metiendo todo lo que me sobra, en vez de comprar caprichitos materiales.

Aunque el informe sea desastroso, la estrategia es Buy and Hold. Si cae la cotización es incluso mejor oportunidad para comprar.


----------



## Irene Adler (23 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Yo creo que simplemente holdea jugando a la Nintendo Switch y de vez en cuando sube algún vídeo.



Gracias por devolverme la fe en el poco cerebro que me queda operativo 

(Ya me lo digo yo...animo wapissssssima!) 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## jorlau (23 Mar 2021)

Aquí otro




Esta demasiado activo, estará aburrido como todos  



HOLD


----------



## Gurney (23 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> PD: Ya me voy quedando sin Jennys, voy a tener que ir poniendo a sus primas




Me gusta conocer a gente nueva

APES TOGETHER STRONG


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Aquí otro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interstellar. Vamos a despegar


----------



## jorlau (23 Mar 2021)

Por si alguien está interesado, en el enlace rellenando unos datos puedes acceder a la videoconferencia de las ganancias de la empresa, GME





__





GameStop Fourth Quarter 2020 Earnings Call - 1424794






viavid.webcasts.com






Es una vez cerrado el mercado ordinario, a las 5h. de ellos, que no se que hora es nuestra ??

Edit: creo que es 22,00h. nuestra.


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Por si alguien está interesado, en el enlace rellenando unos datos puedes acceder a la videoconferencia de las ganancias de la empresa, GME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que va a dar en directo la información un forero de reddit en youtube


----------



## jorlau (23 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Creo que va a dar en directo la información un forero de reddit en youtube



Gracias, si consigues el enlace ponlo por aquí.

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)

Como estos últimos días, el volumen es muy bajo para esta perdida porcentual. Nadie vende y lo bajan artificialmente con acciones prestadas. No pasa nada, al final tienen que pasar por el aro. No les queda otra


----------



## Maxos (23 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Como estos últimos días, el volumen es muy bajo para esta perdida porcentual. Nadie vende y lo bajan artificialmente con acciones prestadas. No pasa nada, al final tienen que pasar por el aro. No les queda otra



Lo mejor es que nadie vende, excepto en algunos casos puntuales que hicieron barrido de stop loss.
Pensaba que alguno de esos ataques sumado a que lo están alargando en el tiempo provocaría un aumento de las ventas.
Estamos demostrando que realmente podemos permanecer retardeds más que ellos solventes.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (23 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Como estos últimos días, el volumen es muy bajo para esta perdida porcentual. Nadie vende y lo bajan artificialmente con acciones prestadas. No pasa nada, al final tienen que pasar por el aro. No les queda otra



Exacto. Ocurre desde el millón de acciones prestadas en el pre-market del viernes. Van detonando la carguita explosiva poco a poco al contrario que otras veces ya que hacerlo de golpe no les sirvió para nada. Ahora se dosifican pero ni la paciencia los va a dejar de desangrar.

SI sois escrupulosos repasando la cotización, los apretones de subida son tan vertiginosos como las bajadas. La acción siempre se recupera. Mirad el post market de ayer si no me creéis.

Aprovecho para dar las gracias a jorlau por traer info de calidad.


----------



## jorlau (23 Mar 2021)

Otro más



Leroy Jenkins, no se quién es, pero suena a grito de guerra.


HOLD


----------



## Gurney (23 Mar 2021)

Chavales, entonces la rendición de cuentas es después de mercado, no?

Dice la propaganda de Yahoo:

_These are the consensus Wall Street analyst estimates for the fourth quarter, according to Bloomberg:

*Revenue: $2.21 billion expected*_
*
Adjusted earnings: $1.43 per share estimate
*
_*Adjusted net income: $106.9 million estimate*

GameStop announced ahead of earnings that its Chief Customer Officer Frank Hamlin will be stepping down. This marks another major c-suite move since activist investor and Chewy (CHWY) co-founder Ryan Cohen joined the board of directors in January._


----------



## jorlau (23 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Creo que va a dar en directo la información un forero de reddit en youtube





Creo que este es el enlace de yotube


HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (23 Mar 2021)

Si no es molestia, hacer resumen que no lo podré ver.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (23 Mar 2021)

Mirad el after ahora mismo.



181,75-12,74 (-6,55%)
Al cierre: 4:00PM EDT
197,00 +15,25 (8,39 %)
Después del cierre: 4:28PM EDT



Recupera lo que pierde cuando quiere.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Mar 2021)

Ahí queda 







GameStop Reports Fourth Quarter and Fiscal 2020 Results | Gamestop Corp.







investor.gamestop.com


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)

Incremento de ventas del 23% en febrero.


----------



## Maxos (23 Mar 2021)

Ahora cayendo a plomo 
*157,00 *−24,75 (13,62 %)


----------



## Irene Adler (23 Mar 2021)

Ha vuelto a subir hasta casi 200 y ha caído a casi 150 en el after?? 

Eso es normal en otras acciones??


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)

Fidelity no funciona. Nos vamos por debajo de 100. Buena oportunidad para comprar. Los fondos están acabados. Son ataques a la desesperada


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Ha vuelto a subir hasta casi 200 y ha caído a casi 150 en el after??
> 
> Eso es normal en otras acciones??
> 
> ...



No. No es normal. Esto está hecho para acojonar a los minoristas y que vendan. Ellos tienen que comprar todas las acciones y buscan que la gente se deshaga de ellas. Si nadie vende da igual que el precio caiga, al final subirá


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)

DFV actualizacion para dar calma, jajaja


----------



## anonimocobarde (23 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Ha vuelto a subir hasta casi 200 y ha caído a casi 150 en el after??
> 
> Eso es normal en otras acciones??



Puede ser normal, pero es raro porque hay poquísimo volumen. La caída más gorda, de 175 a 150, ha sido con menos de 10 000 acciones. Puede ser que algo de la conferencia de resultados no haya gustado.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 Mar 2021)

Con lo que estoy perdiendo en el postmarket ya me la suda perder más. Hace una semana que no entro al bróker para ver lo perdido.

Esta es la única acción que puede pegar el petardazo así que hold y que baje lo que le de la gana. 

Ya están hablando en usa de un nuevo estímulo. Cuando todo dios se está fijando en ella pues la bajan.... Cuando ya no nos acordemos subidon.

Hold y que se jodan. No con mis acciones!!


----------



## Irene Adler (23 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> No. No es normal. Esto está hecho para acojonar a los minoristas y que vendan. Ellos tienen que comprar todas las acciones y buscan que la gente se deshaga de ellas. Si nadie vende da igual que el precio caiga, al final subirá



Que van a la desesperada lo tengo claro, pero me llama la atención que estos meneos pasen en el after que es cuando los minoristas no pueden vender y no en la sesión normal que es cuando podrían hacer cundir el pánico y que los paperhands le pinchen al sell.

Si baja de 100 me voy de rebajas, que mis hijos también querrán un lambo cuando vean el de su padre  (para la jenny aún son pequeños)


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Puede ser normal, pero es raro porque hay poquísimo volumen. La caída más gorda, de 175 a 150, ha sido con menos de 10 000 acciones. Puede ser que algo de la conferencia de resultados no haya gustado.



Ese bajo volumen indica que nadie vende y se baja el precio artificialmente. El precio, en estos momentos, es lo de menos. Como si baja a 40 otra vez. Siguen pidiendo acciones prestadas y lo único que les puede salvar es la quiebra de la compañia y que todo el mundo venda. Nadie está vendiendo. Para caer un porcentaje tan alto se necesitaría un volumen mayor. Todo es artificial.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Que van a la desesperada lo tengo claro, pero me llama la atención que estos meneos pasen en el after que es cuando los minoristas no pueden vender y no en la sesión normal que es cuando podrían hacer cundir el pánico y que los paperhands le pinchen al sell.
> 
> Si baja de 100 me voy de rebajas, que mis hijos también querrán un lambo cuando vean el de su padre  (para la jenny aún son pequeños)
> 
> ...



También puedes operar en AH si estas con Webull, Fidelity y otras. Ese bajo volumen nos dice que nadie está vendiendo y son operaciones de los fondos. En el nivel dos de Webull ves las operaciones con el mismo numero de acciones en compra y venta. Esta claro que es automatizado y obra de los HF


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)

Esto no es volar, esto es caer, ¡con estilo!


----------



## WhiteRose (23 Mar 2021)

AMC es un desastre verbenero. GME creo que pronto tendrá subidón (1 mes). Nadie va a vender esas acciones.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## electrón (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## INE (23 Mar 2021)

Aburren a la gente con estas tácticas tan previsibles, después de todo esto tiempo nadie en sus cabales
va a vender, están consiguiendo el efecto contrario.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## licenciadoPanoja (23 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> También puedes operar en AH si estas con *Webull*, *Fidelity* y otras. Ese bajo volumen nos dice que nadie está vendiendo y son operaciones de los fondos. En el nivel dos de Webull ves las operaciones con el mismo numero de acciones en compra y venta. Esta claro que es automatizado y obra de los HF


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

El beneficio neto se ha multiplicado frente al año pasado, así que por ahora no quiebra, hold in lol


----------



## xzess (23 Mar 2021)

Buff.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2021)

Por si os aburrís la tarde del viernes.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (24 Mar 2021)

AMC en la sesion de mañana pierde los 10 e irá camino de los 8 dólares por acción a nada que nos despistemos. Está bearish total. Es curioso el "techo" que formó en los 14,5 y la sesión del martes pasado en la que a partir de la media jornada iba paralela completamente bordeando los 14 con poquísimo volumen (capitalismo de amiguetes que lo llaman). Mi apuesta es que seguirá bajando y hará algo como la otra vez que cayó hasta los 5,5 para remontar a partir de ahí. Quizá no a 5.5 pero por debajo de 8 yo, al menos, la veo.

De GME viendo como cerró sesión y el after hours, tmb creo que seguirá cayendo.

Señores, hagan hold en el grueso de su inversión pero dejen algo de capital "flotante" para hacer trading. Está muy bien embarcarse en cruzadas y guerras santas varias pero llevamos con la cantinela del squeeze supremo meses. 

De aquí al viernes se pondrá interesante, sin duda.


----------



## chocolate (24 Mar 2021)

"GameStop cierra un trimestre frenético en bolsa con resultados sin euforia"









GameStop cierra un trimestre frenético en bolsa con resultados sin euforia Por EFE


GameStop cierra un trimestre frenético en bolsa con resultados sin euforia




es.investing.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2021)

La ya famosa página 15.


_*Una “contracción corta” debido a un aumento repentino en la demanda de acciones de nuestras Acciones Comunes Clase A que excede ampliamente la oferta ha llevado a, y puede continuar conduciendo a, una volatilidad extrema en los precios de las acciones de nuestras Acciones Comunes Clase A.*_

_Los inversores pueden comprar acciones de nuestras Acciones Ordinarias Clase A para cubrir la exposición existente o para especular sobre el precio de nuestras Acciones Ordinarias Clase A. La especulación sobre el precio de nuestras Acciones Ordinarias Clase A puede implicar exposiciones largas y cortas. En la medida en que la exposición corta agregada exceda el número de acciones de nuestras Acciones Comunes Clase A disponibles para su compra en el mercado abierto, los inversores con exposición corta pueden tener que pagar una prima para recomprar acciones de nuestras Acciones Comunes Clase A para entregarlas a los prestamistas de nuestras Acciones Comunes Clase A. Esas recompras pueden, a su vez, aumentar drásticamente el precio de las acciones de nuestras Acciones Comunes Clase A hasta que las acciones adicionales de nuestras Acciones Comunes Clase A estén disponibles para negociar o tomar prestadas. Esto a menudo se denomina "apretón corto".

Una gran proporción de nuestras Acciones Ordinarias de Clase A ha sido y puede continuar siendo negociada por vendedores en corto, lo que puede aumentar la probabilidad de que nuestras Acciones Ordinarias de Clase A sean el objetivo de una contracción corta. Una breve contracción ha provocado y podría seguir provocando movimientos volátiles de precios en las acciones de nuestras Acciones Ordinarias Clase A que no están relacionados o son desproporcionados con nuestro desempeño operativo o perspectivas y, una vez que los inversores compren las acciones de nuestras Acciones Ordinarias Clase A necesarias para cubrir posiciones cortas, el precio de nuestras Acciones Ordinarias Clase A puede bajar rápidamente. Los accionistas que compren acciones de nuestras Acciones Comunes Clase A durante un período corto pueden perder una parte significativa de su inversión._


Tela, ¿No?




https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/0001326380/000132638021000032/gme-20210130.htm


----------



## xzess (24 Mar 2021)

@ladrillator salvation 
AMC de normal, sin squeezes, si no hay problemas covid, que es por lo que ha bajado, los cierres en Europa están siendo gran parte de la causa, estaría entre 10 y 20 en el Estados Unidos post pandemia.
He palmado mucho hoy solo con amc, se me ocurrió comprar mucho en mal momento jeje.
De todas formas el interés por amc sigue ahí, para prueba una foto de hoy:
Ha salido AMC hoy en la fox con esto tan bonito para los holders:


Leed lo que pone el texto.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (24 Mar 2021)

Qué crack.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)

El volumen en AH fue de 650.000. Tanta bajada es artificial. Están desesperados


----------



## jorlau (24 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Puede ser normal, pero es raro porque hay poquísimo volumen. La caída más gorda, de 175 a 150, ha sido con menos de 10 000 acciones. Puede ser que algo de la conferencia de resultados no haya gustado.



Es su táctica, hacer ver que unos buenos resultados parezcan unos malos resultados.

A través de una venta artificial y unos cuantos medios de comunicación a sueldo, para que los inversores "normales" se asusten.

A los retard no nos afecta.


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (24 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> La ya famosa página 15.
> 
> 
> _*Una “contracción corta” debido a un aumento repentino en la demanda de acciones de nuestras Acciones Comunes Clase A que excede ampliamente la oferta ha llevado a, y puede continuar conduciendo a, una volatilidad extrema en los precios de las acciones de nuestras Acciones Comunes Clase A.*_
> ...



Pues si, tela telita.

La empresa está reconociendo en un documento oficial que los HF cortos, tienen que cubrir más acciones que las existentes en realidad, lo que aumenta la volatilidad y la probabilidad de un apretón corto y tendrán que pagar una "prima" por ello.

Ya queda menos para la luna  


HOLD


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2021)

Anda que no está interesante la copla.







Un comentario de ahí.
Si es cierto... ¿Qué cojones está pasando?

HECHO 1: De 26 presentaciones que contenían “LA EXPOSICIÓN CORTA SUPERA EL NÚMERO DE ACCIONES”, 8 se publicaron ESTE MES.

Hecho 2: De 58 que contienen "CUADRADO CORTO", 24 se publicaron ESTE MES.

TLDR: * El 30% de las presentaciones que ALGUNA VEZ reportaron 'más cortos que acciones' se presentaron en marzo de 2021.

El 41% de las solicitudes que ALGUNA VEZ informaron de un 'apretón corto' se presentaron en marzo de 2021.







Ajá, puede que no haya tanta magia detrás. De otro comentario:

La SEC agregó una nueva guía en febrero de este año pidiendo a las empresas que aborden "los efectos de una posible 'contracción corta' debido a un aumento repentino en la demanda de sus acciones".

Entonces, sí, este lenguaje no ha sido común en el pasado porque la SEC no lo recomendaba. Pero ahora la comisión sugiere que en la portada de un prospecto, las empresas "describen la reciente volatilidad de los precios de sus acciones y revelan brevemente cualquier riesgo conocido de invertir en sus acciones en estas circunstancias".

Entonces TLDR ... lo que GameStop declaró será un lenguaje común en muchas presentaciones de empresas en el futuro.

Además, este informe corresponde al último año fiscal que finalizó el 31 de enero. Fue lanzado hoy, pero se refiere al año pasado.

Fuente para los que dudan: SEC Urges Heightened Disclosure During Volatility - CFO


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Neo_86 (24 Mar 2021)

A ver si baja un poco más que el viernes cobro y asi pillo unas cuantas más que cada dia me gusta mas esta acción.


----------



## xzess (24 Mar 2021)

Viendo como va GME en el Xetra:
Pinta feo hoy con la caida europea la verdad, a holdear hasta que escampe.








GameStop Corp (GS2C.DE) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest GameStop Corp (GS2C.DE) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## jorlau (24 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Si no fuera de hace dos meses...



El informe 10k fue presentado ayer 23.03.21, correspondiente a datos fiscales a 30.01.21.



CERTIFICATION PURSUANT TORULE 13a-14(b) UNDER THE SECURITIES EXCHANGE ACT OF 1934AND 18 U.S.C. SECTION 1350, AS ADOPTED PURSUANT TOSECTION 906 OF THE SARBANES-OXLEY ACT OF 2002

In connection with the annual report of GameStop Corp. (the “Company”) on Form 10-K for the period ended January 30, 2021 as filed with theSecurities and Exchange Commission on the date hereof (the “Report”), I, James A. Bell, Executive Vice President and Chief Financial Officer of theCompany, certify, to the best of my knowledge, pursuant to Rule 13a-14(b) under the Securities Exchange Act of 1934 and 18 U.S.C. Section 1350, asadopted pursuant to Section 906 of the Sarbanes-Oxley Act of 2002, that

1)The Report fully complies with the requirements of Section 13(a) or 15(d) of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934; and
(2)The information contained in the Report fairly presents, in all material respects, the financial condition and results of operations of the Company.

/s/ James A. BellJames A. BellExecutive Vice President and Chief Financial OfficerGameStop Corp.March 23, 2021

A signed original of this written statement required by Section 906, or other document authenticating, acknowledging, or otherwise adopting thesignature that appears in typed form within the electronic version of this written statement required by Section 906, has been provided to the Company andwill be retained by the Company and furnished to the Securities and Exchange Commission or its staff upon request



HOLD


----------



## Insurrección (24 Mar 2021)

A ver, no entiendo nada de lo que ponéis.

Lo que sí parece es que hoy se va a hostiar.

GameStop es un acto de fe, como el salto de Indiana Jones, no se basa en nada más que especulaciones de lo pillaos que estén los HFs, si es que lo están.

HOLD !!!


----------



## Pimp (24 Mar 2021)

Soy un buen desgraciado la verdad pille AMC el día del pumpeo a y media justo pero t 212 no hizo otra cosa que caerse y me aparecieron las acciones compradas a 17 putos euros he ido bajando la media con el poco capital que me quedaba hasta 15 euros. Parecía que nos íbamos para arriba, por el contrario menudos 5 días de mierda llevamos y -75 % en empresas de litio.


Nunca he visto el mercado tan hecho caldo en mi vida


----------



## mariano2004 (24 Mar 2021)

Estoy en las dos. Lo que tengo claro, que como una explote antes de la otra, de las ganancias que tuviera se las metia a la que quedará por explotar.
Todos sabemos que los medios no son muy de fiar. Esto es una guerra psicologica.


----------



## jorlau (24 Mar 2021)

Ayer un simio captó este "error" en una aplicación llamada TOS (no se lo que es)





Una orden de compra de más de 600.000.000 de acciones , como 10 veces las acciones reales que existen 


HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (24 Mar 2021)

Día raro hoy. AMC subiendo en el pre y GME cayendo.


----------



## xzess (24 Mar 2021)

Ojo, AMC esta squeezeando en el pre. 
Aviso posible squeeze, aunque es posible que sea solamente una ínfima parte, y no siga en el día, lo que ocurre ahora mismo es recompra de cortos 100%, por eso la tiraron a 9 hasta que no pudieron. 

Ojo también, puede ser que no vaya a mayores, y. pero aún así estamos en "estado de alarma".


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2021)

Vaia...

esto está en comentarios


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Ayer un simio captó este "error" en una aplicación llamada TOS (no se lo que es)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 606724
> 
> ...



soy medio retrasado peroooooo, ¿por qué aparece solo volumen?


----------



## jorlau (24 Mar 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> soy medio retrasado peroooooo, ¿por qué aparece solo volumen?



Ni idea, seguramente sea un error de los que hay últimamente.


HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (24 Mar 2021)

Cuidado que tambien lo ponen para AMC.


----------



## xzess (24 Mar 2021)

Vuelvo a avisar, posible squeeze en AMC, se ven murallas de compra de 120k acciones. Atentos por si ocurre!


----------



## xzess (24 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 606783
> 
> Cuidado que tambien lo ponen para AMC.



No me extrañaría, viendo lo que veo que esa orden sea real.
Puede ser falsa alarma, pero pinta muy bien, es seguro que esta habiendo squeeze, la cuestión es si son 200k acciones o son esos 4,6B, si es verdad vamos a la luna.


----------



## Pimp (24 Mar 2021)

Ojala sea real por dios


----------



## chocolate (24 Mar 2021)

Jenny is back... digo... Din! Din! Din!

*157,98*-23,77 (-13,08 %)
A partir del 24 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## chocolate (24 Mar 2021)

*148,88*-32,87 *(-18,09 %)*
A partir del 9:47AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

Mañana prohiben los cortos, no?


----------



## jorlau (24 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *148,88*-32,87 *(-18,09 %)*
> A partir del 9:47AM EDT. Mercado abierto.
> 
> Mañana prohiben los cortos, no?



Si, lo que queda de hoy y mañana.

Pero creo que da igual, tienen otras formas.


HOLD


----------



## Pimp (24 Mar 2021)

Desde que esta biden esta todo en la B y con la ambigüedad de powell el mercado sigue con miedo, el nasdaq palmando como siempre


----------



## Pailarocas (24 Mar 2021)

Me gustan estos días, es en donde siento que se forja mi retraso. 
HOLD!


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)

Lo esperado. 20 más a 150 y si baja de 100 otras 50


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)

DFV está desatao estos días en twitter


----------



## xzess (24 Mar 2021)

Nada, con un mercado así imposible.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (24 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> No me extrañaría, viendo lo que veo que esa orden sea real.
> Puede ser falsa alarma, pero pinta muy bien, es seguro que esta habiendo squeeze, la cuestión es si son 200k acciones o son esos 4,6B, si es verdad vamos a la luna.



esta semana no va a haber squeeze (si es que lo hay al final). Pinta muy bajista la sesión de hoy para AMC...

Semana de montaña rusa para AMC y GME....


----------



## ladrillator salvation (24 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> @ladrillator salvation
> AMC de normal, sin squeezes, si no hay problemas covid, que es por lo que ha bajado, los cierres en Europa están siendo gran parte de la causa, estaría entre 10 y 20 en el Estados Unidos post pandemia.
> He palmado mucho hoy solo con amc, se me ocurrió comprar mucho en mal momento jeje.
> De todas formas el interés por amc sigue ahí, para prueba una foto de hoy:
> ...



lavirrrrgen Dios te oiga. No había visto tu mensaje.

Sí, AMC está como está por la pandemia y su nivel normal (si es qe hay algo normal en bolsa) es de 20$ por acción, dicho con el palillo en la boca.

Un squeeze? Sólo de pensar ver a AMC rompiendo los 350$ hace que salive....


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Bonico (24 Mar 2021)

HAHAHA mirad el volumen.

Me descojono. No tienen otra que intentar asustar los miserables, asustar por cierto haciéndonos a todos un favor. HAHAHAHA sus reglas de mierda no funcionan. BUY AND HOLD lol. Mejor pa mi si hunden el precio, más compro!


----------



## antoniussss (24 Mar 2021)

Cómo vais simios, ¿Alguno va a saltar por una ventana?

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (24 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Cómo vais simios, ¿Alguno va a saltar por una ventana?
> 
> HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (24 Mar 2021)

Es un gran día para comprar GME, esperaré un par de horas a ver...


----------



## malvado (24 Mar 2021)

Retardeds me acabo de unir a la fiesta con 1 bonita acción, solo para decir que estuve aquí.

Se que me uno tarde. Se que voy a palmar pasta. Se que si caen compraré otra por las risas.. pero soy uno más.

Me voy a por mis plátanos


----------



## ladrillator salvation (24 Mar 2021)

Alguna página donde ver el volumen en tiempo real y el bid/ask? Sigo la fiesta a través de Tradingview y mi broker es Revolut. Más Paco es imposible ser.


----------



## Bonico (24 Mar 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Alguna página donde ver el volumen en tiempo real y el bid/ask? Sigo la fiesta a través de Tradingview y mi broker es Revolut. Más Paco es imposible ser.












GameStop Corp. (GME) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest GameStop Corp. (GME) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Insurrección (24 Mar 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Alguna página donde ver el volumen en tiempo real y el bid/ask? Sigo la fiesta a través de Tradingview y mi broker es Revolut. Más Paco es imposible ser.


----------



## malvado (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (24 Mar 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


>




Alguien puede explicar como funciona esto? Se ve en la posición 12 venta solo a 200 €..............


¿Sólo hay 11 posiciones con ordenes de venta más bajas de 200 €?

LOL

edito y en la 25 a 300 €

¿Cómo puede ser? La peña está vendiendo a mercado o qué?


----------



## ladrillator salvation (24 Mar 2021)

AMC tiene más volumen de negociación que GME y Tesla. Ojo al dato


----------



## antoniussss (24 Mar 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> AMC tiene más volumen de negociación que GME y Tesla. Ojo al dato




El volumen es el nº de acciones, no es el nº de acciones por su precio, normal, valen 10 eurillos frente a 150 euros y 600 xD la accion


----------



## chocolate (24 Mar 2021)

¿Acaso se nos pasó esta noticia en su momento (3 de Febrero de 2021)?
Michael Jordan, salpicado por el caso GameStop en Wall Street









> ...que fondos de inversión como Melvin Capital tuvieran incluso que pedir un rescate de 2.750 millones para no acabar en quiebra. Dicho fondo está controlado por *Gabe Plotkin y Daniel Sundheim, dos expertos financieros que hace dos años se introdujeron en el accionariado de los Charlotte Hornets junto a Michael Jordan*.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (24 Mar 2021)

Cuanto más rápido baje mejor. Un lateral bajista eterno si que puede joder el hold.

Con estas megabajadas ya hasta me abstengo de calcular lo perdido, y más cerca de tocar fondo para comprar acciones con la próxima nómina. 

Ni objetivo es llegar a 1000 acciones de gme, cuanto más baje y más rápido mejor.


----------



## Pimp (24 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Cuanto más rápido baje mejor. Un lateral bajista eterno si que puede joder el hold.
> 
> Con estas megabajadas ya hasta me abstengo de calcular lo perdido, y más cerca de tocar fondo para comprar acciones con la próxima nómina.
> 
> Ni objetivo es llegar a 1000 acciones de gme, cuanto más baje y más rápido mejor.



Menudos cojones tal como esta la cosa, es de tenerlos enormes


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Mar 2021)

Yo ya pensaba que no habtía squeeze cuando llevábamos dos semanas a 40, pero visto el mes que llevamos, en cuanto baje entraré con todo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Mar 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Yo ya pensaba que no habtía squeeze cuando llevábamos dos semanas a 40, pero visto el mes que llevamos, en cuanto baje entraré con todo.



¿En cuanto baje a cuanto? Pregunto porque personalmente no creo que baje mucho ams de este rango en el que esta.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¿En cuanto baje a cuanto? Pregunto porque personalmente no creo que baje mucho mas de este rango en el que esta.


----------



## INE (24 Mar 2021)

A estos mierdiprecios lo único que se puede hacer es comprar más acciones. Ya me diréis si no.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¿En cuanto baje a cuanto? Pregunto porque personalmente no creo que baje mucho ams de este rango en el que esta.



Pues no lo sé, la verdad. Esperaría que toque al menos los 100. Pero más que una cantidad concreta esperaría a ver un suelo firme como fueron en su día los 40-50.


----------



## WhiteRose (24 Mar 2021)

Hay que seguir observando volumen, precios diarios, pero os recuerdo que estamos aquí por un único motivo: HODL. Luego si sacamos unas perras pues bienvenidas. No me ha entrado la orden por unos 25 centavos! iban 15 acciones, todavía puede que entre...


----------



## jorlau (24 Mar 2021)

Bonita camiseta  





HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (24 Mar 2021)

to the hell!!!!!!!!!!!

Soy retard, me la suda


----------



## xzess (24 Mar 2021)

Lo que ocurra en una bolsa suele ser indicador de lo que ocurre en otra bolsa, sobre todo si abre antes y es la misma empresa.


----------



## marbruck (24 Mar 2021)

Iba a vender pero como soy retard he comprado 3 más a 140


----------



## xzess (24 Mar 2021)

La cosa es que seguramente estén shorteando medio mercado, y rebotara en algún momento, aunque viendo lo de hoy de AMC me jode un montón, estaba muy bien para reventarlo, y no pudo con el mercado aunque se intentó.


----------



## Pimp (24 Mar 2021)

La presidencia de Biden le ha sentado a el mercado bastante bien, mira que mucha gente aviso de esto pero se les tomaba como alarmistas escocidos por la no reelección de Trump.

Pero el mercado esta hecho caldo del bueno


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)

Que bien vienen estos descuentos


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## White calvin (24 Mar 2021)

Vaya añito llevan la bolsa... Era normal para que nos vamos a engañar


----------



## ladrillator salvation (24 Mar 2021)

AMC bordeando los 9. GME a 123.


----------



## INE (24 Mar 2021)

123, va a vender spm


----------



## Pailarocas (24 Mar 2021)

Buen día de compras


----------



## Tars (24 Mar 2021)

No vendí a 300, voy a vender a 120. 

HODL


----------



## ladrillator salvation (24 Mar 2021)

estoy dentro de GME. 9 acciones y pico compradas a 120.6.

Ahora tudamún


----------



## Gurney (24 Mar 2021)

Sigue la sangría en el after hours...

Dicen que era terapéutica:


----------



## ladrillator salvation (24 Mar 2021)

Gurney dijo:


> Sigue la sangría en el after hours...
> 
> Dicen que era terapéutica:



Verás la de mañana. Nos vamos a los 40 dólares por acción otra vez.


----------



## anonimocobarde (24 Mar 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Verás la de mañana. Nos vamos a los 40 dólares por acción otra vez.



Ojalá.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (24 Mar 2021)

Yo estoy perdiendo los ahorros de toda la vida... Pero realmente con 80k euros no voy a ningún sitio.

Con esos 80k tendría que seguir en la misma mierda de sitio con la misma Mierda de vida 

Antes todo el día en el ibex que si 1% artiba o abajo, dándole importancia a ganar 500 euros que no iba a gastar.

Deseando que baje gme a 4 para comprar más con el sueldo de marzo. 

O me voy a los 600k o 700k euros y me hago un Beatriz Montañez, o sigo igual que ahora.

Como somos retardeds me lo paso pipa viendo memes. En unos días Lagarde volverá a darle a la impresora y Biden 3/4.

Lo mejor, no me afecta perder una pasta que no me servía de nada.... Y vete a saber si un día se olvidan de gme y vuelve a subir.

Están todos conchabados para darle una lección a los retaileds , lo de citadel hizo más pupa que 100 huelgas generales y 1000 manifestaciones .

Espero un desmoramiento de la acción rápido para comprar el mismo número de acciones o más que Tengo. 

Buy and hold, y deja un bonito cadáver. 

Honk honk.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (24 Mar 2021)

Te haces unas pajas mentales enormes. Es más sencillo. Esta es una acción enana. 70 y pico millones de títulos. Si la gente los secuestra, el precio se dispara.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo estoy perdiendo los ahorros de toda la vida... Pero realmente con 80k euros no voy a ningún sitio.
> 
> Con esos 80k tendría que seguir en la misma mierda de sitio con la misma Mierda de vida
> 
> ...



Tampoco hay que ser un puto ludopata, digo yo, que luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Gurney (24 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo estoy perdiendo los ahorros de toda la vida... Pero realmente con 80k euros no voy a ningún sitio.
> 
> Con esos 80k tendría que seguir en la misma mierda de sitio con la misma Mierda de vida
> 
> ...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (24 Mar 2021)

Hoy compré. A ver qué tal se da el resto de la semana.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)

Si baja a 40 igual compro 500. Hoy ya en los medios daban valor 175. Los medios que estan comprados. Es señal de que vale mucho más


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo estoy perdiendo los ahorros de toda la vida... Pero realmente con 80k euros no voy a ningún sitio.
> 
> Con esos 80k tendría que seguir en la misma mierda de sitio con la misma Mierda de vida
> 
> ...



Tio tampoco hay que arriesgar tanta pasta en una cosa. Aunque cada uno hace lo que quiere con su dinero. Deseo que te vaya bien. Nos irá bien a todos si eso sucede


----------



## Hamtel (24 Mar 2021)

Yo no sé como no entra la SEC con todo. Con tan poco volumen no puede bajar tanto. Hay manipulación clara. Hold


----------



## [IΞI] (24 Mar 2021)

Tengo la subpole del jilo así que quiero estar en la 500

Será esta la caída del 40% previa al squeeze que posteó @CharlieMonguer ?

Ojalá amigos, sobre todo por @cuasi-pepito


----------



## xzess (24 Mar 2021)

AMC y GME subiendo en el after, otra vez los HFs comprando los cortos despacito, si el mercado acompaña los reventamos. Una penisima que no lo haga, pero tengo una certeza los HFs están arriesgando mucho, están shorteando como locos estas 2, y recortando la mierda que tenían en after y premarket, es posible que veamos mañana un premarket exageradamente alcista para estas 2 viendo como va el after. 
Joder que putada están consiguiendo limpiar mierda, a ver cuanta consiguen limpiar, antes de que el mercado se dé la vuelta.


----------



## WhiteRose (24 Mar 2021)

Me entró una compra de 15 a 121.3, preciaco, en promedio del resto. Puede caer solamente un 70%z pero algún día subirá a 800.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuasi-pepito (25 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Tio tampoco hay que arriesgar tanta pasta en una cosa. Aunque cada uno hace lo que quiere con su dinero. Deseo que te vaya bien. Nos irá bien a todos si eso sucede



Si llego a los 800k monto una fiesta para foreros premium de burbuja.info. Eso sí, os pagáis el pcr, y el 50% del avión. Y nos vamos a alguna región de Brasil con gobernador afín a Bolsonaro. Barra libre de caipiriña, carne asada. Habrá sección mgtow y sección no mgtow por tema garotas. 

Invitio a Santiago Niño Becerra también!!

Y también a Alex Coma aka Félix Rodrigo Mora para hablar del comunal y montarnos algo.

Pd; ni snb ni frm estarán invitados a garotas, a lo sumo a sector mgtow,.


----------



## INE (25 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Si llego a los 800k monto una fiesta para foreros premium de burbuja.info. Eso sí, os pagáis el pcr, y el 50% del avión. Y nos vamos a alguna región de Brasil con gobernador afín a Bolsonaro. Barra libre de caipiriña, carne asada. Habrá sección mgtow y sección no mgtow por tema garotas.
> 
> Invitio a Santiago Niño Becerra también!!
> 
> ...



Fecundo la moción.


----------



## antoniussss (25 Mar 2021)

Me lo estaba reservando para días como hoy, antes de vender ver con auriculares buenos:

horto magiko




TODOS ESTOS HIJOS DE PUTA HOLDEANNNN


----------



## xzess (25 Mar 2021)

He votado la primera junta de accionistas de mi vida. XD en AMC. Además es raro porque la votación la hice en un bróker con acciones que ya vendí hace unos días, pero luego compré lo mismo y aún más en otro bróker. Pero allí que fue mi voto, supongo comprobarán que vendí esas acciones y compre nuevas, o qué...


----------



## xzess (25 Mar 2021)

Se ha descubierto el trading otc de Citadel en AMC, en GME también. Así es como obtienen acciones y manipulan precios. Siguen piyados.


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Mar 2021)

Estoy dormido, pero son más de mil millones de acciones???


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Mar 2021)

Ya me llegó. Ahora a traducir y ver que coño voto.


----------



## xzess (25 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Estoy dormido, pero son más de mil millones de acciones???



Eso es, está el Internet con eso que flipa, si tenemos mercado mucha probabilidad de que explote, de ahí salen los movimientos raros, que estaban por encima del float, y las ventas masivas en mercado que es es alcista. La cosa es que antes se especulaba con la manipulación que si si que si no, números no cuadraban. Con esto ya cuadran.
En GME leí que tenían 500millones o algo así.
También es cierto que no se lo fiable de eso aunque lo he mirado en varios sitios y he visto unos cuantos análisis y eso parece. Las cifras de short interést con esos datos se disparan a porcentajes astronómicos. El problema es que ese mercado otc, es anónimo, o puede serlo, pero bueno veremos estos días que ocurre con eso, porque es el pastel al descubierto.


----------



## Hamtel (25 Mar 2021)

DFV


----------



## Hamtel (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## xzess (25 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, hoy cambia la norma de la dtcc, que da obliga a dar a conocer las posiciones de los HFs. 
No lo he leído aún. No sé si influirá algo :


----------



## Hamtel (25 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy cambia la norma de la dtcc, que da obliga a dar a conocer las posiciones de los HFs.
> No lo he leído aún. No sé si influirá algo :



No. La que es importante es la que da el poder a la DTCC para obligar a liquidar en caso de que los cortos sean más 100%. Esa entrará en vigor en Abril y la vota el congreso


----------



## xzess (25 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> No. La que es importante es la que da el poder a la DTCC para obligar a liquidar en caso de que los cortos sean más 100%. Esa entrará en vigor en Abril y la vota el congreso



Bueno, acabo d leerlo, a efecto inmediato hoy ya cambian la norma, para lavarse ellos las manos. No significa que tengan que tengan que reportar, sino más bien que la dtcc se desentiende usando una triquiñuela extraña, no se en lo que afecta ese cambio.


----------



## chocolate (25 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*123,25*+2,92 (+2,42 %)
A partir del 25 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

[Espacio reservado por LamboJenny S.L.]


----------



## marbruck (25 Mar 2021)

Pues de momento parece que sube


----------



## Bonico (25 Mar 2021)

Una más a precio de apertura. Deseando que se desplome para gastar el resto que tengo libre en comprar decenas.


----------



## WhiteRose (25 Mar 2021)

Entre 75 y 130 considero que es buen precio para no perderse la fiesta cuando llegue.


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Mar 2021)

Pues está subiendo fuerte


----------



## Tars (25 Mar 2021)

Subidón del 20%.

Yo he aprendido que debería de haber comprado dos. Una venderla para recuperar la inversión y la otra dejarla para ver qué coño hace, si se estrella o se va a la luna.


----------



## Pimp (25 Mar 2021)

Otro día macanudo para el nasdaq , toda la semana en rojo ty MR Biden


----------



## Bonico (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (25 Mar 2021)

Ya estoy en verde de la compra de ayer... Gme es así.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorlau (25 Mar 2021)

HOLD HOLD HOLD


HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (25 Mar 2021)

Creo que ya hasta después del squezze no veremos 40.

+44%

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Insurrección (25 Mar 2021)

Aquí todos tenemos el corazón de diamante...


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Mar 2021)

Su madre, me despisto un poco y ostias. Pero falta algo de jenny para ser el dia completo


----------



## Pailarocas (25 Mar 2021)

Estos días no me gustan tanto porque me recuerdan que debería haber comprado mas ayer


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Mar 2021)

Tranquilo, queda mucha tarde por ver.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Mar 2021)

Aquí todo junto, por si lo queréis traducir 









Thread by @rockstar_stocks on Thread Reader App


Thread by @rockstar_stocks: 1. $AMC and $GME have been at incredibly dire circumstances this past two weeks. After building up so much momentum, Hedges have pulled the rug from under their feet. #GME in particular ...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 Mar 2021)

Tienes muchas sensaciones y todas equivocadas desde ayer.

Solo hay que releerte para ver que hablas de forma ventajista cuando transcurren las cotizaciones. Lo que pase con GME es impredecible. Lo único cierto es que la acción está apretadísima por eso también sube fuerte a veces. Y tú esto no lo contemplabas.


----------



## marbruck (25 Mar 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Tienes muchas sensaciones y todas equivocadas desde ayer.
> 
> Solo hay que releerte para ver que hablas de forma ventajista cuando transcurren las cotizaciones. Lo que pase con GME es impredecible. Lo único cierto es que la acción está apretadísima por eso también sube fuerte a veces. Y tú esto no lo contemplabas.



¿A quién le hablas?


----------



## INE (25 Mar 2021)

Me voy un rato a echarme la siesta y me hacéis esto. En fin, que por mucho que hinchéis la acción no voy a vender.


----------



## jorlau (25 Mar 2021)

Una teoría sobre los errores en TOS y el precio de cierre de ayer de 120,34.

*Entonces, ¿por qué no disparaste esta vez?*
Esta es la mejor teoría que he visto hasta ahora.

Créditos a / u / I-had-a-Thought19 , estoy publicando esto en su nombre.



> El TOS / TD lvl 2 634M @ $ 182 y 113M a $ 120.34 ¡Todo esto es especulación, pero escúchame! ¡Quiero hacerme rico, quiero que todos nos hagamos ricos! Estas son órdenes de compra de HF que cubren sus llamadas cortas, creo que esta es la forma de HF de hacer loopholing, cubriendo llamadas cortas, la orden que está en él simplemente no se ha activado. Lo hacen de esta manera sabiendo que pueden depositar el precio en EOD y evitar que se recupere para que active la orden, si lo hace, usan acciones desnudas para completarlo, ya que obviamente no estamos vendiendo.






> Al completar estos pedidos con acciones desnudas, libera acciones en corto que se inyectan de nuevo en el mercado y se utilizan para bajar el precio. Observe cómo anoche hubo una batalla por 120.34, pero una vez que lo superamos, el HF no pudo seguir el ritmo. Esta es una línea de resistencia en la que rebotamos, el 120.34 porque cuando lo alcanzamos, los cortos están disponibles, lo que hace que el precio vuelva a bajar. La única forma de superar esto es con presión de compra PRE-MERCADO o DESPUÉS DE HORAS y elevarse por encima de los puntos de resistencia.






> Estas órdenes son tan grandes que se realizan en bloques y con puntos de activación o límites de compra, siendo 120,34 uno. A medida que aumenta, también lo hace el punto de activación, sube 120,34, luego 122, etc. Sube a medida que el precio sube, por lo que los bloques se compran (aunque sea con acciones desnudas, ya que no estamos vendiendo cajeros automáticos). Necesitamos golpear los puntos de activación y seguir golpeándolos y el algoritmo no podrá seguir el ritmo. Apenas quedan acciones en corto y, a medida que empecemos a liberarlas comprando estos puntos de activación, las agotarán con la misma rapidez. Observe cómo bajan el precio todas las mañanas y todas las noches después del cierre. Lo están haciendo para que esos puntos de activación no se puedan alcanzar, y si se alcanzan, los cortos se liberarán lo suficientemente rápido como para derribarlos y fuera del rango de activación.






> No estoy completamente seguro de cómo funcionan los puntos de activación cuando se transfieren los días, pero sí sé que presionamos el gatillo de 120.34 anoche, lo que nos permitió subir hasta alrededor de 135 antes de morir, estos bloques solo pueden estar comprando en el mercado por una cierta cantidad de tiempo, ya que puede ser necesario tener suficiente tiempo para terminar todo el bloque antes de que el mercado cierre completamente por la noche.






> Lo que es interesante aquí es que creo que esto está permitiendo que el HF cubra las lagunas, simplemente porque los pedidos están técnicamente en el sistema, no pudimos verlos porque son pedidos tan grandes y caen bajo los pedidos de la institución, pero están allí y se están mostrando. en TOS (honestamente, no tengo idea de por qué esto se muestra en TOS, no parece que deba hacerlo, podría ser alguien filtrando información o un error que está causando que se muestre en los usuarios minoristas, pero los pedidos están ahí como nosotros definitivamente desencadenó uno anoche). El hecho de que no estén llenos no significa que no estén tratando de llenarlo, es una especie de trato.






> Con dos de estos puntos de activación en marcha, uno en 120,34 y el otro en 182. Si lo acertamos anoche y la teoría es correcta. Esa podría ser la razón por la que vimos un aumento de precios tan rápido hasta los 130. Probablemente estaría más alrededor de 135,00 ahora, ya que el precio de activación habría aumentado. Esto, combinado con el de alrededor de 182, si pudiéramos vincular estos puntos de compra, desencadenaría un fuerte aumento de precio rápidamente o al menos permitiría que el precio suba de una manera más tipo caída libre.
> Esto sería mejor que activar una llamada de margen de la SEC, ya que dos bloques estarían comprando juntos al mismo tiempo cumpliendo pedidos con las acciones cortas de HF Naked o lo que sea que estén vendiendo ahora. Esto haría subir el precio drásticamente. Creo que la mejor manera de probar esta teoría sería llegar a 182 antes de abrir en el mercado previo y ver si desencadena otro bloque de compra, lo sabríamos porque el precio aumentaría sin una presión de compra adicional por parte del minorista.






> Ahora, para ver cómo entran en juego los dark pools / OTC, ya que los HF están vendiendo acciones en corto, las están transfiriendo entre sí casi sin costo, razón por la cual solo vimos unos pocos millones de acciones negociadas 500 millones de veces, etc. esta laguna en este aspecto también de cubrir sus llamadas cortas con acciones falsas o pantalones cortos desnudos, transferirlos de nuevo, etc., se hace una idea.
> El problema con el que se encontrarían ahora sería que el precio aumentaría tan drásticamente, pero con la reunión a puerta cerrada de hoy y la posible entrada en vigor de la regla 801, esta es su única forma de salvarse, era cubrir todas sus primeras llamadas cortas que se especuló. rondar el 900% o 630 millones de acciones. Los que utilizaron desde el martes y el miércoles en los que se puso esa orden nos permiten saber que son alrededor de 113 m, por lo que el flotador en corto solo en ese caso es superior al 100%.






> SI ESTOY CORRECTO ¡mierda santa!




Es una teoría nada más.

HOLD


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (25 Mar 2021)

Joder con GME, menuda montaña rusa, el Bitcoin al lado es una inversión de lo más segura y estable.

Manitas de papel absteneros. Me encanta la acción. Me la quedo.

*HODL! *


----------



## Pimp (25 Mar 2021)

AMC no hace squeeze ni queriendo, gme esta volando + 40 %


----------



## INE (25 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> DFV
> Ver archivo adjunto 607524



Primero compra 500 acciones a 20 centavos, o sea, 100 dólares y luego suelta 2.679.860 dólares. Me da que ese dinero
viene de la venta de bitcoins, este tío tiene que tener un saco de ellos y estar forrado por fuerza.


----------



## chocolate (25 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Su madre, me despisto un poco y ostias. Pero falta algo de jenny para ser el dia completo






Por cierto, acabo de ver la triste historia de Jenny. Pobrecica!!









La historia de Jenni Lee: la ex actriz de cine erótico que ahora vive como indigente en los túneles de Las Vegas


Stephanie Saddora se retiró de la industria para adultos en 2016, y ahora vive feliz en el drenaje, donde encontró "amigos genuinos" lejos de las comodidades




www.infobae.com













[Video] Pasó de ser una exitosa actriz porno a vivir en la calle


Stephanie Sadorra, conocida como Jenni Lee en el cine para adultos, ahora vive en un túnel de Las Vegas, EE. UU.




www.elsonajero.com


----------



## amigos895 (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## jorlau (25 Mar 2021)

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (25 Mar 2021)

Volando ahora mismo


----------



## jorlau (25 Mar 2021)

HOLD


----------



## marbruck (25 Mar 2021)

183,00 $ +62,66$ (+52,07%) 

¿Cuanto queda al cierre? esta cierra por encima de los 200$...


----------



## WhiteRose (25 Mar 2021)

ayer pillé a 15 @ 121,3 acabo de soltarlas @ 184,7 usd, @charlimonguer juro que es la última vez, la semana que viene cambio el portatil ya.


----------



## Buscape (25 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> ayer pillé a 15 @ 121,3 acabo de soltarlas @ 184,7 usd, @charlimonguer juro que es la última vez, la semana que viene cambio el portatil ya.



Paperhander


----------



## INE (25 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> ayer pillé a 15 @ 121,3 acabo de soltarlas @ 184,7 usd, @charlimonguer juro que es la última vez, la semana que viene cambio el portatil ya.



Tengo malas noticias para ti, mañana a estas horas van a estar a 240 USD como mínimo. Compra ahora o sufre para siempre.


----------



## jorlau (25 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> ayer pillé a 15 @ 121,3 acabo de soltarlas @ 184,7 usd, @charlimonguer juro que es la última vez, la semana que viene cambio el portatil ya.




Ay,ay,ay, los daytraders son aliados "involuntarios" de los HF cortos y además venden a un precio irrisorio.


HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (25 Mar 2021)

Tengo 25 @ 112, desde febrero, o llegan a 1.000 o para mis nietos...


----------



## antoniussss (25 Mar 2021)

Señores, tengo que reconocer que he pecado.... 

Compré 5 acciones en 180 hace unos días y las he vendido hoy al mismo precio.....

Lo siento mucho, no volverá a pasar.


.......................


...................


Porque compré hoy otras 50 a 120!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DALEEEEEEEEEEEE CARAAAAAAAAAAAJOOOOOOOOOOO
DALEEEEEEEEEEEE BOLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


HOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD IN LOL


----------



## WhiteRose (25 Mar 2021)

Al squeeze le quedan 3 semanas, me sorprendería que no hubiera una subida al menos a 600 en 3 semanas.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Mar 2021)

No se porque os empeñais en excusaros.

Si vendéis es porque no creéis de verdad en la acción ni en el futuro de esta, no pasa nada, pero es innecesario poner excusas eso sí queda mal. Las acciones que tengáis son vuestras, hace lo que queráis.

Cada uno gestiona lo suyo como quiere.


----------



## WhiteRose (25 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> No se porque os empeñais en excusaros.
> 
> Si vendéis es porque no creéis de verdad en la acción ni en el futuro de esta, no pasa nada, pero es innecesario poner excusas eso sí queda mal. Las acciones que tengáis son vuestras, hace lo que queráis.
> 
> Cada uno gestiona lo suyo como quiere.



Lo que pasa es que todos los días hay que ganar, y este valor algunos lo conocemos como si lo hubiéramos parido, vemos la oportunidad y metemos un poco a ver si suena la flauta, me ha sonado un par de veces.

Mis mensajes pretenden ayudar a muchos que están dentro con todo lo gordo, para que metan un poquito más y vayan ganando ese poquito diario.

Y tened en mente que si he comprado a 121 es porque alguien me lo ha vendido a ese precio, ojocuidao.


----------



## jorlau (25 Mar 2021)

Buen cierre 183,75






Allá vamooooooos


HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (25 Mar 2021)

Eso yo no lo sé, se habla de 1k, de 10k, pero me cuesta creerlo. Para muchos que tienen un precio medio de 100 o 200 es un pelotazo, sobre todo si tienen 100k metidos.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que todos los días hay que ganar, y este valor algunos lo conocemos como si lo hubiéramos parido, vemos la oportunidad y metemos un poco a ver si suena la flauta, me ha sonado un par de veces.
> 
> Mis mensajes pretenden ayudar a muchos que están dentro con todo lo gordo, para que metan un poquito más y vayan ganando ese poquito diario.
> 
> Y tened en mente que si he comprado a 121 es porque alguien me lo ha vendido a ese precio, ojocuidao.



Si a mí me parece perfecto lo que haga todo el mundo. Pero también te digo que si vendes con una pequeña ganancia y luego nos dices que con otras que tienes las dejas hasta que valgan 1.000, la sensación que me queda es que lo dices más para convencerte a ti mismo que a nadie más (que por otra parte tampoco tienes que convencer a nadie de nada).

Y repito, me parece correcto todo. Soy plenamente consciente que de toda la gente que dice no vender hasta X, más del 80% venderá mucho antes. La gente es mucho más predecible que la bolsa.


----------



## WhiteRose (25 Mar 2021)

Claro pero el portátil lo quiero ya, y que me lo paguen hoy.

Lo otro es ciento volando, y es una posición muy generosa tener acciones a 112 usd en GME cuando nadie sabe realmente las posiciones "naked short", que son las que nos interesan.


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Mar 2021)

Desde mi total ignorancia, cuando se sabe cuál es el squeeze correcto?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (25 Mar 2021)

Estaba en plan a ver si llegaba a los 50 millones de volumen, y ostia entre las 20.50 y 20.55 se han metido 1 millón de volumen.

Al final se ha quedado cerca. 

No se si estamos ante un 'lateral bajista' supervolatil totalmente controlado por los Hf. 

Lo único que se que puedo perder unos 80k que no valen sino para caprichos, mientras que es la única acción con tanta locura que pueda hacer lo que sea y llegar donde sea. 

Con unicaja llegue a perder un 70%, y no era gme, ni había memes ni era tan divertido, aunque no era esa cantidad ni de lejos. 

Y poco a poco los freaks de medio planeta vamos invirtiendo.

No tenemos ni idea de que puede hacer.


----------



## Pimp (25 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Desde mi total ignorancia, cuando se sabe cuál es el squeeze correcto?



todos son bienvenidos


----------



## marbruck (25 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Desde mi total ignorancia, cuando se sabe cuál es el squeeze correcto?



No se puede saber con seguridad. Aquí la mayoría intuimos que todo lo que esté por debajo de los 1000$ no es EL squeeze. Yo apuesto por los 3000 para arriba. Hay quien habla de 69000.... no se sabe.


----------



## Hamtel (25 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Desde mi total ignorancia, cuando se sabe cuál es el squeeze correcto?



Cuando veamos la señal del lider de los apes. DFV jajaja


----------



## Irene Adler (25 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Cuando veamos la señal del lider de los apes. DFV jajaja



Pues como nos la ponga en un tweet críptico de los suyos estamos jodidos para detectarla...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jorlau (25 Mar 2021)

Esos son los preparativos, el viaje empieza a partir de 100k  



HOLD


----------



## Buscape (25 Mar 2021)

A ver si tienen huevos de hacerla bajar mañana hasta 100$ que le meto hasta el perro del vecino.

Yo lo que tengo metido no me va a sacar de pobre, pero si sube ni que sea a la mitad de lo que se espera, me puede pagar unos cuantos caprichos de esos en los que no te sueles gastar el dinero por prudencia y ahorro básico.

Pues ya veremos si me los doy o no. Si sale pues de PM y si no, pues otra pena.

Igualmente, entré en tan buen momento que es muy difícil que entre en perdidas algún día con GME, y si así fuera, serían mínimas.

Mucho que ganar muy poco que perder.

I like the stock and YOLO

HOLD MUTHAFUKAS


----------



## jorlau (25 Mar 2021)

*Paciencia.*



*La batalla por 182 ha comenzado oficialmente.*
Como dijimos antes de llegar a 182, esperábamos esto.



> Estarás luchando por el 182 al igual que el 135 no pierdas la esperanza



*EL PRECIO SE ALTÓ COMO SE ESPECIFICÓ, LA PRÓXIMA VENTANA ES 182 ~ BUENA SUERTE A TODOS.

HASTA AHORA LA TEORÍA ESTÁ EN PUNTO.

JACKED. A. LA. MALDITO. TETAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, pero cualquier cosa puede pasar, recuerda eso.

EL HILO SE ACTUALIZA CONSTANTEMENTE, SIGA REVISANDO.



Importante* : Llamé a TD hoy para verificar que se trataba de un error visual / back-end, les pedí que me transfirieran a un supervisor que "no tenía ninguna explicación" aparte de los datos que informó Morning Star, luego me colgó después de preguntarme qué ellos "ganarían con la falsificación de esta información", qué pregunta tan extraña para un cliente, ¿verdad?

También les pregunté sobre los tres sucesos diferentes, les proporcioné las fechas y el volumen y _"me dijeron que no tenían ni idea de a qué me estaba refiriendo, ignorando todo el tema como si nunca hubiera ocurrido"._



Por favor, déle crédito a / u / I-had-a-Thought19 , este hilo no hubiera sido posible sin él. Conectó las piezas con la información que le proporcioné.

*Hilo actualizado a las 5:38 p.m. EST


OTRO "ERROR" OCURRIÓ HOY A LAS 4:25 PM EST, CUATRO OCURRENCIAS, TRES DÍAS SIGUIENTES. ¿TODAVÍA PIENSAS QUE ES UNA FALTA? ... Y NO UNA PALABRA DE TD*


Para los hedgies <3






HOLD


----------



## chocolate (25 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Pues como nos la ponga en un tweet críptico de los suyos estamos jodidos para detectarla...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (26 Mar 2021)

Pero no os vayais a dormir que esto sigue;

192.07 +8.32 (4.53%)
After hours: 7:58PM EDT


----------



## chocolate (26 Mar 2021)

*REGGIE FILS-AIMÉ, EXPRESIDENTE DE NOA, ABANDONARÁ GAMESTOP ESTE AÑO*





__





Reggie Fils-Aimé, expresidente de NoA, abandonará GameStop este año


Reggie seguirá involucrado en la industria de alguna forma u otra.




atomix.vg


----------



## Hamtel (26 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> *REGGIE FILS-AIMÉ, EXPRESIDENTE DE NOA, ABANDONARÁ GAMESTOP ESTE AÑO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguro que Cohen tiene algo que ver con esto. A ver que tal se da la cosa con los nuevos directivos


----------



## Hamtel (26 Mar 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> A ver si tienen huevos de hacerla bajar mañana hasta 100$ que le meto hasta el perro del vecino.
> 
> Yo lo que tengo metido no me va a sacar de pobre, pero si sube ni que sea a la mitad de lo que se espera, me puede pagar unos cuantos caprichos de esos en los que no te sueles gastar el dinero por prudencia y ahorro básico.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Yo entre con un precio bajo y parece que, si no hubiera squeeze, el precio rondaría entre 150 y 200, lo que me sigue dando 8n buen beneficio.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (26 Mar 2021)




----------



## Insurrección (26 Mar 2021)

La Pre está poniendo GME por encima de los $200.


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Mar 2021)

Se ha levantado con ganas


----------



## antoniussss (26 Mar 2021)

Bueno creo que comentamos por aquí que el. Volumen de bajada de los 200 era irrisorio, entiendo que en 350 nadie se anime a comprar, pero por debajo de 200 era un volumen pirrico.

No descarto que fuera una trampa de los simios metiendo algunos cortos para que Paco el panzas se confiara y abriera cortos para luego barrer los.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Mar 2021)

GME | Stonk-O-Tracker


Track GME stock data. Insights in the call options, borrowed shares availability, shorted volume, fails to deliver and more.




gme.crazyawesomecompany.com


----------



## WhiteRose (26 Mar 2021)

Pronostico que hoy cerrará como mucho en 210. 

Me gusta jugármela, me gusta la acción.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (26 Mar 2021)

Jelou Apes 

Os dejo aquí mi primer post (con este nick) y comparto los derechos con vosotros por si algún día alguien me lo quiere comprar por una cantidad apabullante de dinero. Tengo otro nick de cuando empezó Burbuja pero no lo quiero utilizar para mantener el anonimato cuando alunicemos.

Quería preguntaros ¿qué broker usáis? estoy hasta las mismísimas de mi banco y su broker de mierda.
Lo quiero principalmente para hacerme rico con GME, pero valoro poder invertir en BTC y ETFs
En los brokers de la mierda de los bancos es que te cuesta saber a qué precio compraste y es un follón hasta meter órdenes de compra o venta... menudos truños de aplicaciones tienen... por no hablar de las comisiones... eso también es importante, las comisiones


Un placer compartir cohete con vosotros y acompañaros a la luna

Que tengamos un buen día

Y gracias por vuestras aportaciones !!

Tudamún


----------



## chocolate (26 Mar 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Quería preguntaros ¿qué broker usáis? estoy hasta las mismísimas de mi banco y su broker de mierda.



Yo uso NinetyNine para GME (aunque hay que comprar/vender a precio de mercado) y Binance para criptos.


----------



## Pimp (26 Mar 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Jelou Apes
> 
> Os dejo aquí mi primer post (con este nick) y comparto los derechos con vosotros por si algún día alguien me lo quiere comprar por una cantidad apabullante de dinero. Tengo otro nick de cuando empezó Burbuja pero no lo quiero utilizar para mantener el anonimato cuando alunicemos.
> 
> ...



Trading 212 esta bastante bien tema comisiones y cantidad de stocks


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Mar 2021)

Para BTC, binance/kraken luego pasarlos al Ledger/ trezor.
Gme/Amc tengo revoult/ ING.
Es lo más básico.


----------



## Buscape (26 Mar 2021)

Degiro por aquí.

Con las criptos no me complico, solo BTC y Coinbase


----------



## WhiteRose (26 Mar 2021)

Degiro y criptos Kraken


----------



## INE (26 Mar 2021)

Para bolsa uso clicktrade, para criptos binance, kraken y PrimeXBT que es un xchange sin KYC.


----------



## Snowball (26 Mar 2021)

premarket como un cobete espacia


----------



## chocolate (26 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*196,73*+12,98 (+7,06 %)
A partir del 26 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## WhiteRose (26 Mar 2021)

pumpeo!! pumpeo!!


----------



## Buscape (26 Mar 2021)

Bonita pelea por los 220 y mantener los 210.

La colleja para abajo es inminente, así como el posterior impulso.

HOLD que sois todos unos paperhanders en potencia.

Mirad a la Riley para coger fuerzas. Tu también Irene, pero solo al coche.


----------



## [IΞI] (26 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 608126
> 
> 
> Por cierto, acabo de ver la triste historia de Jenny. Pobrecica!!
> ...



Jdr Choco q derroición! nuestra Jenni...




Si nos forramos hay que volver a tunearla


----------



## chocolate (26 Mar 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Si nos forramos hay que volver a tunearla



Si, majo. Pues también lo he pensado:

Una expedición burbuja de rescate a las catacumbas de las Vegas para que nuestra Jenni vuelva a brillar.

Mejor que IreneAdler le cuente toda la movida y le explique lo de la fila de Lambos que hay arriba.
Los apes de reddit rescatan gorilas, nosotros Jennis.

Ahora mismo suena irreal pero oye, nunca se sabe, el Universo hace estas cosas.

PD: Burbuj@s en las Vegas con cash sano y llegando en Lambos, acabo de visualizarlo y da para peli!!


----------



## [IΞI] (26 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Si, majo. Pues también lo he pensado:
> 
> Una expedición burbuja de rescate a las catacumbas de las Vegas para que nuestra Jenni vuelva a brillar.
> 
> ...



Qué jrande eres tío

Apes together strong


----------



## INE (26 Mar 2021)

Estimados conforeros comeplátanos. Si veis que se va a Saturno no me seáis manos de mantequilla y vendáis. HODL!


----------



## INE (26 Mar 2021)

Está entretenido hoy el partido.


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Mar 2021)

Tiene pinta de 0 a 0.


----------



## electrón (26 Mar 2021)




----------



## ladrillator salvation (26 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Tiene pinta de 0 a 0.



o acabamos planos o se viene pabajo. Yo apuesto por lo segundo hoy. Acabar en 150 mas o menos. Pero vamos, no todos los días se puede incrementar la cosa un 60%...Ojalá!!


----------



## WhiteRose (26 Mar 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> o acabamos planos o se viene pabajo. Yo apuesto por lo segundo hoy. Acabar en 150 mas o menos. Pero vamos, no todos los días se puede incrementar la cosa un 60%...Ojalá!!



Nos conviene que llegue a 70 y cargar.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irene Adler (26 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Si, majo. Pues también lo he pensado:
> 
> Una expedición burbuja de rescate a las catacumbas de las Vegas para que nuestra Jenni vuelva a brillar.
> 
> ...



Pobre Jenni, ya le tengo cariño y todo... 

contad conmigo para la expedición de rescate!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ladrillator salvation (26 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Nos conviene que llegue a 70 y cargar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Ahí estamos


----------



## WhiteRose (26 Mar 2021)

Seamos sinceros, no soportariamos un lateral a 500 durante 3 meses, sería devastador y muchos venderían.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteRose (26 Mar 2021)

Yo lo veo ya para esperar hasta el lunes 5 de abril.






Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irene Adler (26 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Seamos sinceros, no soportariamos un lateral a 500 durante 3 meses, sería devastador y muchos venderían.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Seguramente para gente que vaya muy cargada sería duro aguantar y posiblemente vendieran, pero la mayoría de por aqui no creo que vayan hasta arriba... y con entre 1 y 20 acciones compradas seguramente a más de 70 la ganancia no les saca de pobres vendiendo a 500 por mucho que dure el lateral...

Como ya dije una vez nos hemos tragado temporadas infames de muchas series para ver el final, un lateral de 3 meses son unos capítulos flojos sin mayor relevancia si seguimos esperando un final apoteósico 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (26 Mar 2021)

Sigo sin ver como pensáis que pueda bajar a $70. En esta semana gastando cientos de millones en bajadas que no han podido ni mantenerla baja ni una semana entera, con picos de bajadas por venta de un millon de acciones (casi $200 Millones) que recuperaban precio en 5 minutos. Creo que los de verdad espereis recargar debajo de 130 o 140, lo teneis muy muy complicado, y creo que a ese precio tambien, porque ahi entraria mas gente ya a comprar.


----------



## WhiteRose (26 Mar 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Sigo sin ver como pensáis que pueda bajar a $70. En esta semana gastando cientos de millones en bajadas que no han podido ni mantenerla baja ni una semana entera, con picos de bajadas por venta de un millon de acciones (casi $200 Millones) que recuperaban precio en 5 minutos. Creo que los de verdad espereis recargar debajo de 130 o 140, lo teneis muy muy complicado, y creo que a ese precio tambien, porque ahi entraria mas gente ya a comprar.



Bueno, algo se inventarán para que podamos comprar a 70, estamos hablando de los mejores de la clase. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irene Adler (26 Mar 2021)

No se si me gusta ese ejemplo, que el final fue una reputiiiiiiiiiiiisima mierda 

Espero un mejor final para esto 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## INE (26 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Bueno, algo se inventarán para que podamos comprar a 70, estamos hablando de los mejores de la clase.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk




Por lo menos un final a lo Breaking Bad, no?


----------



## Hamtel (26 Mar 2021)

Nah. El volumen es más bajo que ayer


----------



## Hamtel (26 Mar 2021)

180,00-3,75 (-2,04%)
Al cierre: 3:59PM ED


----------



## jorlau (26 Mar 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> 180,00-3,75 (-2,04%)
> Al cierre: 3:59PM ED



Día colorido para terminar clavando 180,0000, joder con el algoritmo.


HOLD


----------



## cuasi-pepito (26 Mar 2021)

Otra vez un cierre a x,00.. Brutal.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Mar 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (26 Mar 2021)

Brutal, precisión espectacular, son los mejores.

Necesitamos legislación para ganar.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (26 Mar 2021)

181,00-2,75 (-1,50%)
Al cierre: 4:00PM EDT

Actualizado


----------



## Hamtel (26 Mar 2021)

Muy recomendable su lectura


----------



## WhiteRose (26 Mar 2021)

Aquí hay HFs cortos y largos, todos quieren ser los campeones.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (26 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Aquí hay HFs cortos y largos, todos quieren ser los campeones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Efectivamente. Black Rock es un gigante que, lo más seguro, querrá destrozar a parte de la competencia


----------



## cuasi-pepito (26 Mar 2021)

Yo también creo que hay alguien gordo detrás. Y alguna cosa más, como el propio significado elegido de Gamestop. Pero me voy al foro conspiraciones.

Acabo de ver don erre que erre de Paco Martínez Soria y el periodista que le ayuda reflexiona si David ganó a Goiiat o David fue ayudado por otro Goliat, al ganarle el ciudadano al Banco Universal. 

Por cierto mensaje burbujista de fondo en la peli de 1970. 

Féliz weekend.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (27 Mar 2021)

GameStop cuadruplicó su beneficio trimestral durante la euforia desatada por Reddit


La cadena de tiendas de videojuegos y electrónica de consumo GameStop cerró el cuarto trimestre de su año...




www.europapress.es


----------



## jorlau (27 Mar 2021)

No entiendo el mensaje de las camisetas  






Soy muy retard , yo solo ...



HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (27 Mar 2021)

EXCLUSIVE: Tiger Cub Archegos Liquidation Triggers Record Crash in Discovery, ViacomCBS – Sources


Shares of ViacomCBS, Discovery fell as much as 35% Friday Goldman Sachs offered very large block shares of ViacomCBS Friday afternoon – Sources Multiple prime brokers sold shares aggressively Friday afternoon Archegos typically employs high leverage on its stock positions ViacomCBS earlier this...




finance.yahoo.com





Esto es bueno. A ver si se atreven con shitadel


----------



## Hamtel (27 Mar 2021)

Relacionado con el anterior post. Mirad el volumen de ayer y la media 









Búsqueda de símbolos de Yahoo Finanzas


Busca símbolos de ticker de acciones, fondos de inversión, ETF, índices y futuros en Yahoo! Finanzas.




es.finance.yahoo.com













Discovery, Inc. - Series A (DISCA) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas


Consulta las últimas cotizaciones de acciones, historial, noticias y otra información vital de Discovery, Inc. - Series A (DISCA) para ayudarte con tus operaciones bursátiles e inversiones.




es.finance.yahoo.com


----------



## xzess (27 Mar 2021)

En degiro han bloqueado la compra a mercado de AMC y GME, por su volatilidad. Pero permiten a orden limite. 
Es peculiar que solamente bloqueen esas, por supuestamente no poder garantizar un precio cercano a cuando mandas la orden. Pero puede ser para que no envíen ordenes masivas de mercado.


----------



## Pimp (27 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> En degiro han bloqueado la compra a mercado de AMC y GME, por su volatilidad. Pero permiten a orden limite.
> Es peculiar que solamente bloqueen esas, por supuestamente no poder garantizar un precio cercano a cuando mandas la orden. Pero puede ser para que no envíen ordenes masivas de mercado.



Menuda mierda de broker


----------



## Bonico (27 Mar 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo también creo que hay alguien gordo detrás. Y alguna cosa más, como el propio significado elegido de Gamestop. Pero me voy al foro conspiraciones.
> 
> Acabo de ver don erre que erre de Paco Martínez Soria y el periodista que le ayuda reflexiona si David ganó a Goiiat o David fue ayudado por otro Goliat, al ganarle el ciudadano al Banco Universal.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que hay mano invisible detrás, GameStop, Power to the Players etc.... Igual es parte del gran reset, o para reventar el mercado o para imponer restricciones a la plebe. Aun así pienso que para muchos es aún nuestra única oportunidad de salir de la carrera de la rata, otro fenómeno bitcoin que sólo pasa una vez en la vida.


----------



## WhiteRose (27 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> En degiro han bloqueado la compra a mercado de AMC y GME, por su volatilidad. Pero permiten a orden limite.
> Es peculiar que solamente bloqueen esas, por supuestamente no poder garantizar un precio cercano a cuando mandas la orden. Pero puede ser para que no envíen ordenes masivas de mercado.



A quién se le ocurre vender o comprar a mercado... hacen perfecto, así deberían ser todas las compra/ventas.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> En degiro han bloqueado la compra a mercado de AMC y GME, por su volatilidad. Pero permiten a orden limite.
> Es peculiar que solamente bloqueen esas, por supuestamente no poder garantizar un precio cercano a cuando mandas la orden. Pero puede ser para que no envíen ordenes masivas de mercado.



Esto es bueno. Comprar y vender a mercado es una locura con esta volatilidad


----------



## jorlau (27 Mar 2021)

Escuchen a los simios. Esto podría ser lo más importante que leerás hoy.
Pelusa

Así que desde el principio, por lo general odio los títulos de clickbait llamativos, pero sé que los simios son tan impulsivos como yo y siento que al menos tienes que leer esto y luego decidir por ti mismo cómo pensar en ello.
También busqué en Google cómo usar correctamente entonces y esta vez para mejorar la satisfacción del lector.
La mayor parte de lo que voy a concluir más adelante es solo teórico y de ninguna manera debe verse como un consejo financiero. Pero en cuanto a mi personal creo al 100% que es la verdad.
Tengo una licenciatura en economía e ingeniería que en realidad es más fácil de obtener de lo que piensas porque de alguna manera me dieron una, pero debería servir como un recordatorio aquí de que no voy a sacarme todo lo que escribo.
He estado en este viaje durante 10 semanas y déjenme decirles que envejecí mucho desde entonces y, como todos ustedes, he aprendido mucho sobre el mercado de valores durante este tiempo. Pero hay un gran aspecto en toda esta saga que la mayoría de ustedes está subestimando.
El precio está mal, perra . Por qué es importante y por qué no.
Antes de comenzar, tengo que traer algo de sabiduría sobre cómo funciona el dinero en 2021 en tu cabeza. Como todo lo demás, trato de mantener esto lo más simple y simple posible y sé que muchos de ustedes ya lo entienden de todos modos, pero para aquellos que no lo hacen, esto es realmente importante para entender a dónde voy a ir más adelante.
La única razón por la que el dinero tiene algún valor es porque la gente cree que sí. Y en los tiempos actuales, donde muchas personas ni siquiera piensan en el hecho de que el dinero en sí mismo no tiene valor, es más inestable que nunca.
En Europa teníamos un billete de 500 euros. Ya no se imprime. Los billetes de 500 euros ahora valen más de 500 euros. Porque primero tienen un valor de 500 euros en sí mismos y ahora también tienen el aspecto de escasez que hace que la gente pague más de 500 euros por ellos a pesar de que literalmente valen solo 500 euros.
Cuando se inventó el dinero, estaba respaldado por materiales valiosos porque de eso se hacía el dinero. Como el oro y la plata. Más tarde, cuando aparecieron las monedas FIAT, los bancos y los estados todavía tenían que respaldar su dinero con metales raros al menos en una parte. Es a través del gobierno de su estado y su fe en el sistema que hace que el dinero valga la pena.
Mire el DDR cuando Alemania se reunió en 1989 después de la caída del muro de Berlín. El East Mark se volvió prácticamente inútil porque nadie quería ninguno de los productos que se produjeron allí después de la apertura del país. La mayoría de los alemanes orientales querían salir de allí lo más rápido posible y comprar cosas bonitas con West Mark, lo que puso a todo el sistema bajo mucha presión porque los alemanes orientales usaban dinero que nadie quería y era prácticamente inútil, pero Alemania occidental lo había hecho. para que valga la pena de todos modos para no destruir el sustento de esas personas. Simplifiqué esto mucho, pero no quiero perder mucho tiempo aquí.
Una sociedad necesita moneda. Hay una razón por la que existe desde hace miles de años. El comercio de bienes simplemente no es el camino, por lo que necesita algo que sea intercambiable.
Hoy nos encontramos en un punto de la historia en el que el dinero prácticamente solo consta de unos y ceros. El dinero ya no es real. Son solo datos y personas como usted y yo no tenemos idea de dónde viene, a dónde va y cómo la inflación o la deflación están ocurriendo en realidad frente a nuestros ojos, pero ocultas a través del software.
Así que ahora vayamos al mercado de valores. Las acciones, como el dinero, solo tienen el valor que el tenedor cree que tiene. Las acciones se pueden negociar por monedas FIAT. Y como todos aprendimos durante este año, las acciones pueden y son manipuladas y, por lo tanto, el dinero también puede ser y está siendo manipulado, lo que hace que todo el sistema sea inestable.
La manipulación nunca es correcta. Lo hacen personas que se consideran inteligentes. Tienen un complejo de dios y piensan que es su deber mantener el sistema bajo control, pero con sus propias medidas rígidas. Usan su propia brújula moral defectuosa para hacer esto. En nuestro mundo, el dinero es poder y el poder corrompe. Entonces el poder absoluto corrompe absolutamente. Solo una excepción para esta regla en la historia conocida del mundo que es Marco Aurelio, pero esa es una historia completamente diferente.
Así que ahora permítanme decirles cómo toda esta introducción nos lleva a GME y cómo una acción descubrió cómo nuestro sistema financiero está colapsando. Y sí, ya lo es. No voy a". Simplemente no hemos visto el efecto todavía porque hay humo y espejos.
Así que sacaste dinero de tu cuenta bancaria que podrías haber usado en cualquier cosa en el mundo. Pero no lo hiciste. Lo cambió a propiedad de GME. Pero, ¿alguna vez ha pensado en a quién le ha dado ese dinero? Ahora mismo no tienes el dinero. Tienes el stock. Alguien más tiene el dinero. Y puedes apostar tu trasero a que tu dinero está funcionando para ellos ahora mismo.
Creo que al menos 500.000.000 de acciones de GME se vendieron y aún se mantienen. Supongamos que esto tiene un precio promedio de 100 dólares.
Eso significaría que los titulares de GME inyectarían 50 mil millones de dólares en el mercado de valores para que las personas con un komplex de dios trabajen mientras tienen que descubrir cómo no se bancruptizan y no colapsan la economía mundial en su conjunto. Todo ello debido a su forma defectuosa de pensar y su incapacidad para admitir la derrota porque nunca tuvieron que cavar cada vez más profundamente.
Tienes que entender lo que realmente significa vender pantalones cortos desnudos. Le están vendiendo algo que no existe con la única intención de bajar el precio, no para ser comprado y ustedes lo están comprando de todos modos. ¿Sabes por qué *tienen que* bajar el precio?
El mercado de valores no es una invención piadosa intocable. También es solo 1 y 0. Es un programa de computadora que se ejecuta en una computadora. Y todos esos cortos se venden al margen.
Cuanto más compre, mayor será el margen de su vendedor. Y cuanto más nervioso se pone, mayor es su riesgo de obtener un margen llamado.
Mientras que el piso de GME está aumentando, el techo de cobertura está bajando. Cuando Robin Hood prohibió comprar el precio subió a 450. Cuando la acción fue atacada la última vez, el precio estaba en 350. ¿Sabes por qué era más bajo? Porque su posición es cada vez más grande y necesitan más seguridad para que no se les pida margen. Llevan la bolsa de mierda más grande que nadie haya tenido en la historia del mercado de valores.
Y están moviendo todo el mercado en este momento para aumentar su depósito de seguridad para que esto no suceda. Todas las acciones están correlacionadas de alguna manera. Las cosas en el mercado de valores no suceden por casualidad ni de ninguna otra forma orgánica. Todo esto está controlado y calculado.
Pero nadie calculó en los simios. Comprar y no vender nunca. Los simios son tan tontos que ningún algoritmo podría haber calculado su retraso individual para predecir esto.
Pero, ¿sabes por qué siempre iba a suceder? Las personas que abusan de un sistema solo lo hacen porque se consideran más inteligentes que los demás. Pero desafortunadamente para ellos, hay algunos simios bastante inteligentes que, a través del poder de Internet, pueden hacerse oír. Siempre tenía que suceder porque esta es la definición de evolución. O vas con el tiempo o vas con el tiempo. El viejo sistema tiene que desaparecer y GME es el camino. El precio en este momento no importa ni un poquito porque es falso. Pero para que la gente siga creyendo en el sistema, todo esto debe ser reparado o reemplazado. La plantilla está levantada y el sistema tiene fallas. Todo el que se atreva a mirar lo ve ahora mismo. Ábralo frente a los ojos de todos.
Si alguna vez en su vida se enojó porque los ricos se hacen más ricos y los pobres se vuelven más pobres, esta es su oportunidad de vengarse. *Literalmente.*
Los simios son para el mercado de valores como el río Colorado para el Gran Cañón. Los simios son agua. Y nada en la tierra es más poderoso que el agua a lo largo del tiempo.

Si hubiera sabido hace 20 años cuánto valdría esto hoy, probablemente lo habría guardado. De lo que tienes que darte cuenta de Charizard es esto. Siempre valió la pena esa cantidad de dinero. Pero en ese entonces no había suficientes personas dispuestas a pagar esa cantidad.
Exactamente lo mismo es GME. Ya vale más de lo que jamás hubiera soñado. Pero en este momento la gente todavía piensa que puede arreglar su mierda y recuperar sus pérdidas. No seas el niño que cambió sus cartas Pokémon por cartas Yu-Gi-Oh cuando se convirtió en algo nuevo.
Si compra GME, nunca mire la cantidad de dólares que vale. Solo mire la cantidad de GME que tiene e imagine un precio que está dispuesto a vender porque esa es la cantidad exacta que vale su GME. Porque todos los pantalones cortos deben cubrir.
El dinero es poder y GME es dinero, así que si tienes GME, tienes el poder. No se quede corto. No se deje engañar.
No temas las caídas. Aplaudirlos. Debe esperar los días rojos porque en esos días puede poner más de su dinero que tal vez pronto será inútil en el precioso GME.
Comprar y retener. Nunca venda hasta que se cumpla su propio objetivo individual. Mientras que el dólar, junto con el resto de la economía, podría estar colapsando, 1 GME sigue siendo 1 GME respaldada por una empresa en crecimiento real con una enorme ventaja y un compromiso individual de los simios de comprar y mantener. Si bien nadie en el exterior cree en la capacidad de los simios para sostenerse, son los simios que creen ciegamente el uno en el otro lo que empujará a GME a Andrómeda. He estado en Reddit durante más de 10 años. He pasado por muchas cosas aquí, pero nunca me he encontrado con nada como esto. Sé cuántos de ustedes, cabrones, aguantarán incluso cuando la mierda y la mierda estén pasando. Por eso no tengo miedo a los días rojos.
Todo lo demás es humo y espejos.

Creo que vale la pena leerlo. Pero tldr sería: compre y mantenga. El precio es falso. No temas las caídas, confía en ellas y GME es el camino.


HOLD


----------



## xzess (27 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> A quién se le ocurre vender o comprar a mercado... hacen perfecto, así deberían ser todas las compra/ventas.



No tiene porqué, la orden a mercado es necesaria por ejemplo cuando inicia una subida después de un dip gordo, la manera más barata es a mercado. Si usas límite irá subiendo y al final o te lo pierdes o compras más caro, aparte es la mejor manera de hacer subir o bajar una acción, comprar o vender a mercado.


----------



## WhiteRose (27 Mar 2021)

xzess dijo:


> No tiene porqué, la orden a mercado es necesaria por ejemplo cuando inicia una subida después de un dip gordo, la manera más barata es a mercado. Si usas límite irá subiendo y al final o te lo pierdes o compras más caro, aparte es la mejor manera de hacer subir o bajar una acción, comprar o vender a mercado.



No, los brokers están obligados a darte el mejor precio:

Para comprar en subida: en un subidón tu ves que va 500, 550, 600, metes comprar a 900 y si el broker te comprará por debajo de ese 900 en el momento, quizas en 599 o 601, al precio más bajo que pille con tu límite de 900.


----------



## xzess (27 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> No, los brokers están obligados a darte el mejor precio:
> 
> Para comprar en subida: en un subidón tu ves que va 500, 550, 600, metes comprar a 900 y si el broker te comprará por debajo de ese 900 en el momento, quizas en 599 o 601, al precio más bajo que pille con tu límite de 900.



Hombre claro pero si metes la orden a mercado a 550 te comprará a 551 si la metes a límite a 550, posiblmente pasará a 51, 52, 53, hasta que vuelvas a meter orden a 555 y así, vamos es algo habitual eso. Para eso se mete a mercado, para coger el momento, y para ir a largo.


----------



## Bonico (27 Mar 2021)

Algunos no entienden que esta no es una oportunidad de ganar pasta fácil con trading, que esto es un fenómeno mundial donde compramos a cualquier precio según nuestras posibilidades y mantenemos permanentemente. Que no es una inversión tradicional, que no se sigue el sistema. Lo que se puede gastar se mete en GME y punto, y que las bajadas y depreciaciones enormes son casi mejor noticia que las subidas, porque podemos comprar más y más barato.

Compra y guarda, no hay más.


----------



## WhiteRose (27 Mar 2021)

Bonico dijo:


> Algunos no entienden que esta no es una oportunidad de ganar pasta fácil con trading, que esto es un fenómeno mundial donde compramos a cualquier precio según nuestras posibilidades y mantenemos permanentemente. Que no es una inversión tradicional, que no se sigue el sistema. Lo que se puede gastar se mete en GME y punto, y que las bajadas y depreciaciones enormes son casi mejor noticia que las subidas, porque podemos comprar más y más barato.
> 
> Compra y guarda, no hay más.



¿Te refieres a comprar y nunca venderlas en 5 o 10 años?

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bonico (27 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a comprar y nunca venderlas en 5 o 10 años?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Comprar y HOLD, es todo. No hay pasado y no hay futuro, hay un eterno presente en el que compro y mantengo. Si AMC sube lo mismo vendo AMC hasta pagar los gastos en AMC y GME, y no hay más. Esto no es solo por el dinero. De hecho el dinero va casi en segundo plano, todavía hay muchos hedgefunds que reventar. Por cierto que la renovación de GameStop como negocio es bastante prometedora y la inflación que se viene con el gran reset del NOM invita a sacar la riqueza del banco y meteral en activos varios, entre ellos GME. Aparte de del movimiento social contra Wall Street, GME en mi opinión va en rumbo de convertirse en el GAW de todo lo físico de los videojuegos, y no tiene competidores.

Cuando RoaringKitty dijo que le gustaba el stock realmente tiene sentido mas allá del potencial squeeze. Es bastante atractiva. Mi única preocupación con GME y por lo que sufro es por ver si baja más para poder comprar más cantidad.


----------



## chocolate (28 Mar 2021)

El número de jóvenes inversores se dispara por la pandemia y el 'caso GameStop'


La crisis provocada por el coronavirus ha empujado a jóvenes inversores a estrenarse en los mercados. En circunstancias más normales, y en mayor medida aún en periodos de políticas




www.expansion.com


----------



## Irene Adler (28 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> El número de jóvenes inversores se dispara por la pandemia y el 'caso GameStop'
> 
> 
> La crisis provocada por el coronavirus ha empujado a jóvenes inversores a estrenarse en los mercados. En circunstancias más normales, y en mayor medida aún en periodos de políticas
> ...



Uy! Que majos los señores de Expansión llamándome joven...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## jorlau (29 Mar 2021)

Todos sabemos lo especial que es esta acción, pero una Beta -36 o ajustada de -23, eso es  

En mi entendimiento de retard significa que GME es el refugio más seguro ante un colapso del mercado 



HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2021)

Con 1000 sólo de volumen cayó 7$. Jajaja


----------



## chocolate (29 Mar 2021)

¿Alguien sabe si alguno tiene relación con Melvin?


> Las primeras advertencias de los bancos de inversión ya son una realidad. En sendos comunicados, *Nomura Holdings y Credit Suisse* han advertido este lunes de la posibilidad de pérdidas considerables tras la liquidación forzosa de Archegos por incumplir el denominado 'margin call' (llamada a margen) después de que el valor de sus inversiones cayera muy por debajo del capital disponible para operar.



Tensión en el sector financiero tras las ventas descontroladas del 'hedge fund' Archegos


----------



## ladrillator salvation (29 Mar 2021)

De momento AMC y GME pegando unos bandazos en el premarket curiosos. Cómo veis la sesión de hoy?


----------



## Insurrección (29 Mar 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> De momento AMC y GME pegando unos bandazos en el premarket curiosos. Cómo veis la sesión de hoy?



Aburrida, aunque la semana pasada fue bastante diver...


----------



## jorlau (29 Mar 2021)

Por si estáis aburridos, una bonita historia de una mano de diamante  


Herbert Sukenik, las manos de diamante más grandes de todas - Fin de semana de cuentos


Reúnanse, todos mis compañeros autistas, y permítanme contarles la increíble historia de Herbert Sukenik, una de las mejores manos de diamantes de todos los tiempos.
Se han escrito muchos artículos sobre el Sr. Sukenik. No voy a desperdiciar mi capacidad intelectual reescribiéndolos. La mayor parte de lo que lea aquí será copypasta. Creo que al final comprenderás cómo se aplica esta historia a nosotros. En caso de que su cerebro aún esté demasiado fluido, se lo explicaré en la parte inferior. Disfrutar.
Los bienes raíces de la ciudad de Nueva York siempre han sido una tierra de extremos. Recientemente, un ático de cinco pisos a la venta por $ 98 millones, actualmente es el condominio residencial de mayor precio en venta en la ciudad. La Gran Manzana también tiene el récord de la vivienda vendida con el precio más alto del país, que cerró a principios de este año en 238 millones de dólares, más de dos veces el récord anterior (también, como era de esperar, en Nueva York). La ciudad también tiene el récord del desalojo más caro de la historia, con 17 millones de dólares, y la historia que hay detrás es asombrosa.
Aprender a jugar en este mercado de alto riesgo puede generar enormes dividendos. Algunos ganadores pueden atribuir su éxito al aprendizaje a lo largo del tiempo. Pero en al menos un caso, ganar se basó en *aprovechar el* *tiempo. *Tal fue la historia, hace varios años, que involucró a un gran desarrollador y una especie de ermitaño que vivía en un apartamento de alquiler controlado. Herb Sukenik era el último que quedaba en un rascacielos, en un apartamento de una habitación en lo alto del Mayflower Hotel. Un desarrollador compró el edificio con cuatro inquilinos de edad avanzada todavía en el lugar y tenía la responsabilidad legal de llegar a un acuerdo con ellos para su salida "voluntaria". Esto era necesario para derribar el edificio y dar paso al desarrollo planificado del elegante 15 Central Park West.
Herbert Sukenik nació en el Bronx, Nueva York en 1930. Asistió a la Universidad de Cornell, donde obtuvo una licenciatura en física. Luego se quedó en Cornell para obtener una maestría en física y un doctorado. Según todos los informes, Herb fue brillante. También era un paria social. Trabajó para General Electric durante un tiempo y luego en Martin Company en su división Space Systems. En 1974, Herbert, que se había convertido en un recluso, alquiló un pequeño apartamento de 350 pies cuadrados en el edificio del Hotel Mayflower. Nunca se casó y aparentemente no tenía amigos ni familiares. Básicamente vivió como un ermitaño durante las siguientes tres décadas.
El edificio del Hotel Mayflower se asienta sobre lo que podría decirse que era el inmueble más valioso y codiciado del mundo. Ubicado en el número 15 de Central Park West, el edificio estaba perfectamente ubicado para que alguien construyera condominios de lujo por decenas de millones de dólares cada uno. Posiblemente más. Al ver el potencial obvio que presentaba esta propiedad, en 2004 todo el edificio fue comprado por los magnates inmobiliarios Arthur y Will Zeckendorf por *401 millones de dólares* .
Los hermanos Zeckendorf rápidamente comenzaron el proceso de pagar a cada uno de los inquilinos actuales para que se mudaran. Muchos de los primeros inquilinos aceptaron la primera oferta: *$ 650,000* . Eso dejó solo unos pocos obstáculos. Esos madrugadores deberían haber resistido más tiempo porque la oferta de mudanza se elevó a la alucinante *$ 1 millón* . Todos los holdouts restantes aceptaron, excepto uno: *Herb Sukenik* .
Asombrados y reacios a ser tomados como rehenes, los Zeckendorf comenzaron a demoler el edificio de todos modos. Esperaban sacar a Herb de todos los problemas y el ruido de la construcción. Herbert no se inmutó.
Después de vivir en una zona de construcción durante más de un año, la terquedad de Herbert finalmente dio sus frutos en 2005. Admitiendo la derrota, los Zeckendorf cedieron e hicieron una oferta que Herbert no pudo (y no rechazó). Para finalmente lograr que Herbert dejara su decrépito apartamento de 350 pies cuadrados, le ofrecieron una compra única en efectivo de… prepárese para ello… *$ 17 millones* . Esa es, con mucho, la mayor cantidad de dinero que se haya pagado para que un solo inquilino abandone un apartamento en la ciudad de Nueva York. Probablemente sea la mayor cantidad de dinero que se haya pagado para que alguien abandone un apartamento. Pero se pone mejor. Los Zeckendorf no solo acordaron darle a Herb Sukenik $ 17 millones en efectivo, sino que también acordaron dejarlo vivir en un apartamento de *$ 2 millones* en Central Park South, donde pagará *$ 1 al mes* en alquiler por el resto de su vida.
El fin.

Entonces clase, ¿qué aprendimos del Sr. Sukenik? ¿Cómo consiguió que estos desarrolladores tan poderosos se doblegaran a su voluntad? Aprovechó el TIEMPO. Todos estamos en una situación muy similar. Nuestra única posición de poder es el TIEMPO y mientras sigamos haciendo diamantes, eventualmente, alguien tendrá que comprarnos. Han estado intentando hacernos sentir que hay una sensación de urgencia en esta acción, como si todo se derrumbara a cero, pero ahora todos sabemos que eso nunca sucederá. La sensación de urgencia se ha ido. Ahora todo lo que queda es tiempo. Todos hemos estado viviendo de la manera en que vivimos actualmente, la mayoría de nosotros, durante mucho tiempo. Creo que no nos importa esperar unos meses más o incluso quizás un par de años para que nos paguen. Sabemos que están estancados. Tienen que saldar sus deudas eventualmente. Todos somos theta gang ahora. Cada día que pasa es otro dólar que deben. tic, tic, tic.




HOLD


----------



## malvado (29 Mar 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a comprar y nunca venderlas en 5 o 10 años?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



En mi caso para mí es comprar y olvidarme de que están ahí (ya tengo 2 y no descarto tener más). 

Si algún día tengo nietos las imprimiré en papel, las enmarcaré y les diré.. "mira, esta para tí y esta otra para tí" y les contaré la historia de por qué tengo dos acciones (o más, ya veremos) de una empresa (que seguramente ya ni exista para entonces) y por qué se las dejo en herencia o de recuerdo.

A no ser que venga un short squeeze que provoque un gamma que lleve la acción a 100.000 USD que entonces venderé, me compraré una casa y la llamaré "Melvin" (y luego se lo explicaré a mis nietos)


----------



## WhiteRose (29 Mar 2021)

Entonces comprare otras 15 para guardar...

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chocolate (29 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*180,57*-0,43 (-0,24 %)
A partir del 29 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## antoniussss (29 Mar 2021)

Recomiendo que si abre en negativo poner a la Jenny redoida y si abre en positivo a la jenny de puta madre.

Y si abre en 3 cifras, buscar fotos en bolas que las tiene que haber


----------



## malvado (29 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Recomiendo que si abre en negativo poner a la Jenny redoida y si abre en positivo a la jenny de puta madre.
> 
> Y si abre en 3 cifras, buscar fotos en bolas que las tiene que haber




Me sumo a la petición. Y creo que la Jenny de la foto es perfecta para el lateral con buenas perspectivas que tenemos ahora mismo


----------



## electrón (29 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Por si estáis aburridos, una bonita historia de una mano de diamante
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Artículo
> ...



Me ha recordado UP



*HOLD*


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## malvado (29 Mar 2021)

Está el tema parado hoy. ¿Alguien sabe qué volumen se está moviendo?


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Está el tema parado hoy. ¿Alguien sabe qué volumen se está moviendo?



Muy poco 6.500.000 ahora mismo


----------



## 2theMoon (29 Mar 2021)

Hola. Soy nuevo en el foro, pero llevo 3 meses en Reddit leyendo todos los DD y 2 meses holdeando GME, y metiéndole más cuando puedo. Os quería preguntar qué bróker usáis y si os fiáis. Yo tengo repartidas las acciones entre diferentes brókers, pero no me acabo de fiar de ninguno.
Estaba buscando un bróker español que no operase con cuentas omnibus, ya que casi todos operan con estas, y entonces tú no eres el titular de la acción, si no que ellos ejercen la custodia y está a nombre del bróker que hace de intermediario, lo cual me escama bastante.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2021)

2theMoon dijo:


> Hola. Soy nuevo en el foro, pero llevo 3 meses en Reddit leyendo todos los DD y 2 meses holdeando GME, y metiéndole más cuando puedo. Os quería preguntar qué bróker usáis y si os fiáis. Yo tengo repartidas las acciones entre diferentes brókers, pero no me acabo de fiar de ninguno.
> Estaba buscando un bróker español que no operase con cuentas omnibus, ya que casi todos operan con estas, y entonces tú no eres el titular de la acción, si no que ellos ejercen la custodia y está a nombre del bróker que hace de intermediario, lo cual me escama bastante.
> 
> ​



Yo, con GME, estoy con el broker de mi banco. La verdad es que no sé como opera en Wall Street. Para lo demás uso DeGiro

Bienvenido


----------



## 2theMoon (29 Mar 2021)

Gracias Hamtel. Y confías en el bróker de tu banco? Puedes decirme cuál es? O si no, si es del tipo BBVA o del tipo ING? A ver si me hago una idea. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2021)

2theMoon dijo:


> Gracias Hamtel. Y confías en el bróker de tu banco? Puedes decirme cuál es? O si no, si es del tipo BBVA o del tipo ING? A ver si me hago una idea. Muchas gracias.



Es el del Sabadell. Caro pero creo que es de fiar


----------



## 2theMoon (29 Mar 2021)

Ahora mismo me da igual cuántas comisiones tenga que pagar, lo que estoy buscando es eso: la máxima fiabilidad posible.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2021)

2theMoon dijo:


> Ahora mismo me da igual cuántas comisiones tenga que pagar, lo que estoy buscando es eso: la máxima fiabilidad posible.



Yo no sé la fiabilidad del bróker. me abrí esta cuenta sólo para GME porque me parece más seguro, si esto explota, el bróker de un Banco que los brokers baratos. De Giro no me ha dado nunca problemas pero hablamos de operaciones pequeñas


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2021)

Hoy nos quedamos igual. Era previsible


----------



## xzess (29 Mar 2021)

2theMoon dijo:


> Hola. Soy nuevo en el foro, pero llevo 3 meses en Reddit leyendo todos los DD y 2 meses holdeando GME, y metiéndole más cuando puedo. Os quería preguntar qué bróker usáis y si os fiáis. Yo tengo repartidas las acciones entre diferentes brókers, pero no me acabo de fiar de ninguno.
> Estaba buscando un bróker español que no operase con cuentas omnibus, ya que casi todos operan con estas, y entonces tú no eres el titular de la acción, si no que ellos ejercen la custodia y está a nombre del bróker que hace de intermediario, lo cual me escama bastante.
> 
> ​



No hay broker español bueno, esa es la respuesta.


----------



## xzess (29 Mar 2021)

2theMoon dijo:


> Ahora mismo me da igual cuántas comisiones tenga que pagar, lo que estoy buscando es eso: la máxima fiabilidad posible.



¿Que te hace fiarte más de un bróker español que de uno extranjero? 
¿La cantidad de quiebras bancarias españolas, lo guay de las preferentes, o las comisiones hipotecarias?


----------



## 2theMoon (29 Mar 2021)

Nada. Me da igual uno español que uno extranjero. Quiero uno con el que pueda operar desde España pero que no opere con cuentas omnibus y que las acciones que compre sean reales, nada más. El problema es que no puedo abrir una cuenta con Fidelity desde España, por ejemplo, si no ya lo habría hecho.


----------



## 2theMoon (29 Mar 2021)

Tú cuál me recomendarías?Me da igual que sea extranjero mientras me permitan abrir una cuenta.


----------



## xzess (30 Mar 2021)

2theMoon dijo:


> Tú cuál me recomendarías?Me da igual que sea extranjero mientras me permitan abrir una cuenta.



Tienes interactive brokers, y degiro como brokers digamos más complejos. 
Tienes cosas como revolut, mucho más sencillos, depende qué quieras hacer y que mercados, pero revolut es banco, y los otros solo brokers. 
Muy bajas comisiones en degiro, y revolut cero para creo que 3 operaciones y luego 1 euro por operación, que es de risa, revolut permite cambiar 1000eur sin comisiones al mes. Ambos prestan tus acciones, pero son tuyas, creo que no dan dinero por ello.
Tengo ambos, sin problemas hasta hoy, son entidades perfectamente sólidas, otra cosa es que ocurra alguna catástrofe, pero eso puede pasar en cualquier lado. 
Tienes ninety nine, que es español, pero opera u operaba con citadel, hay gente aquí que lo usa, para mi tenía mucha comisión oculta.


----------



## antoniussss (30 Mar 2021)

Yo tengo para internacional GVC Gaesco, es bastante profesional


----------



## jorlau (30 Mar 2021)

GameStop Appoints Chief Growth Officer
 
*Announces Two Additional Executive Hires to Support Transformation*
GRAPEVINE, Texas, March 30, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME) (“GameStop” or the “Company”) today announced that it has appointed Elliott Wilke to the role of Chief Growth Officer. Mr. Wilke’s start date is April 5, 2021.

Mr. Wilke brings nearly two decades of branding, consumer goods and e-commerce experience to GameStop. He joins from Amazon, where he spent the past seven years holding a variety of senior roles across segments such as Amazon Fresh, Prime Pantry and Worldwide Private Brands. He began his career at Proctor & Gamble and spent more than a decade in brand manager and marketing roles of increasing responsibility. At GameStop, Mr. Wilke will oversee growth strategies and marketing, with a focus on increasing customer loyalty and growing the reach of Power Up Rewards and Game Informer. He will also work with other leaders on initiatives that include expanding the Company’s use of customer insights and metrics to optimize channel marketing. 

Additionally, the Company made two other executive hires:


*Andrea Wolfe, Vice President of Brand Development *– Ms. Wolfe, who previously served as Chewy’s Vice President of Marketing, started March 29, 2021. She has held executive and director-level marketing roles at companies such as Outdoorsy, Spreetrail and Whole Foods. In her new role, Ms. Wolfe will help drive branding, content, social media strategy and other digital initiatives.


*Tom Petersen, Vice President of Merchandising* – Mr. Petersen, who previously served as Chewy’s Vice President of Merchandising, started March 29, 2021. He has also held senior marketing and merchandising roles at specialty retailers such as Artenza and Corro. In his new role, Mr. Petersen will help drive vendor relations, product management and related merchandising initiatives.


GameStop nombra director de crecimiento Anuncia dos contrataciones de ejecutivos adicionales para apoyar la transformación

GRAPEVINE, Texas, 30 de marzo de 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME) (“GameStop” o la “Compañía”) anunció hoy que ha nombrado a Elliott Wilke para el cargo de Director de Crecimiento. La fecha de inicio de Wilke es el 5 de abril de 2021. 

El Sr. Wilke aporta casi dos décadas de experiencia en marcas, bienes de consumo y comercio electrónico a GameStop. Se une desde Amazon, donde pasó los últimos siete años ocupando una variedad de puestos de alto nivel en segmentos como Amazon Fresh, Prime Pantry y Worldwide Private Brands. Comenzó su carrera en Proctor & Gamble y pasó más de una década en roles de gerente de marca y marketing de creciente responsabilidad. En GameStop, el Sr. Wilke supervisará las estrategias de crecimiento y el marketing, con un enfoque en aumentar la lealtad de los clientes y aumentar el alcance de Power Up Rewards y Game Informer. También trabajará con otros líderes en iniciativas que incluyen la expansión del uso de la información y métricas de los clientes por parte de la empresa para optimizar el marketing del canal.

Adicionalmente, la Compañía realizó otras dos contrataciones de ejecutivos: 

Andrea Wolfe, vicepresidenta de desarrollo de marca: la Sra. Wolfe, que anteriormente se desempeñó como vicepresidenta de marketing de Chewy, comenzó el 29 de marzo de 2021. Ha ocupado puestos de marketing a nivel ejecutivo y director en empresas como Outdoorsy, Spreetrail y Whole Foods. En su nuevo cargo, la Sra. Wolfe ayudará a impulsar la marca, el contenido, la estrategia de redes sociales y otras iniciativas digitales. 

Tom Petersen, vicepresidente de comercialización: el Sr. Petersen, que anteriormente se desempeñó como vicepresidente de comercialización de Chewy, comenzó el 29 de marzo de 2021. También ocupó puestos senior de comercialización y comercialización en minoristas especializados como Artenza y Corro. En su nuevo cargo, Petersen ayudará a impulsar las relaciones con los proveedores, la gestión de productos y las iniciativas de comercialización relacionadas.


HOLD


----------



## Tars (30 Mar 2021)

Yo tengo el de renta 4


----------



## Hamtel (30 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> GameStop Appoints Chief Growth Officer
> 
> *Announces Two Additional Executive Hires to Support Transformation*
> GRAPEVINE, Texas, March 30, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME) (“GameStop” or the “Company”) today announced that it has appointed Elliott Wilke to the role of Chief Growth Officer. Mr. Wilke’s start date is April 5, 2021.
> ...



Buenos nombramientos. To the Moon¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## chocolate (30 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*188,10*+6,80 (+3,75 %)
A partir del 30 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

"Busco a Paco..."


----------



## mariano2004 (30 Mar 2021)

Buenos neumáticos gasta


----------



## malvado (30 Mar 2021)

*200$*

Subida vertical como una pared


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (30 Mar 2021)

Decia alguien por ahi que han pillado 3Mill. de acciones de los ETFs para luchar con la barrera de los 200. No se yo, pero veremos que pasa.

PD: Me da a mi que no son los lambos lo que os gusta.


----------



## WhiteRose (30 Mar 2021)

GME sube con mucha fuerza y sin volumen, nada más abrir.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Mar 2021)

casi 4 milloncejos en 20 minutos es volumen, recordad caídas grandes con apenas 8 o 9 millones en toda la sesión

PD: Ahora no pasa de esos 4 millones y empieza a recular la subida.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Mar 2021)




----------



## OYeah (30 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *188,10*+6,80 (+3,75 %)
> A partir del 30 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.
> ...




Habeis mejorado de hembra y carro. Seguid así.


----------



## Irene Adler (30 Mar 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *188,10*+6,80 (+3,75 %)
> A partir del 30 de marzo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.
> ...



Busco a Paco...  me parto 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maxos (30 Mar 2021)

Esto se anima, hemos vuelto a los 200


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (30 Mar 2021)

$200 de nuevo. La dejas sola y se corrije. Solo la tiran tomando prestado.

Es increíble el suelo tan rocoso que ha demostrado este mes de marzo a $200.


----------



## WhiteRose (30 Mar 2021)

I like the stonk! Los mejores la quieren en 200 para que nadie compre a saco.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chocolate (30 Mar 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Busco a Paco...  me parto



Gracias maja! Aunque sospecho que los más jovencillos no habrán visto nunca el anuncio original


----------



## -Galaiko (30 Mar 2021)

Joder la peña pone cada historia en Reddit.
Aviso que es fuerte.


Spoiler







Igual el tío necesita la pasta para su hijo y con esto de WSB esta muy enganchado emocionalmente, me ha tocado la fibra.
O puede ser un hijo de puta que se lo ha inventado para sugestionar el HOLD.


----------



## chocolate (30 Mar 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Joder la peña pone cada historia en Reddit.
> Aviso que es fuerte.
> 
> 
> ...



Buf! Que duro


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Mar 2021)

Canción sobre wall street bets... Por cierto bastante buena. Arriba ese animo.


----------



## antoniussss (31 Mar 2021)

Que bueno, abrir cortos a GameStop sale gratis, 

La putada es que los simios no vendemos en pánico cuando baja, la dejamos que la bajen los cortos y en el momento mas barato compramos MAS xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Indudablemente urge para el futuro una regulación de que no se puedan abrir mas cortos o largos que nº de acciones...... o por lo menos la diferencia entre cortos y largos.


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## jorlau (31 Mar 2021)

Viene de un texto más largo ...


*Conclusión*

Es probable que el interés corto de GME esté oculto en las opciones que utilizan operaciones manipuladoras que permiten ilegalmente a los fondos de cobertura tomar prestados privilegios de creadores de mercado y evitar pagar grandes comisiones por préstamos. Cada semana que permitimos que los contratos de opciones terminen con el dinero, las operaciones ilegales al descubierto se vuelven más insostenibles. Las presentaciones de DTCC muestran que están luchando para evitar sostener la bolsa. Una mano más grande (¿o una aleta de ballena?) Parece que casi siempre nos coloca perfectamente alrededor del dolor máximo cada viernes para drenar los pantalones cortos ...

Se avecina una tormenta alrededor de GME. Solo voy a mantener HODLin 'y comprar ese chapuzón.


La verdad que da un poco de miedo tanta manipulación.

Mercado "libre" lo llaman 


HOLD


----------



## cuasi-pepito (31 Mar 2021)

Leí un post de reddit que hay cierta obsesión de algunos fondos con GME que supera con creces el frío análisis coste-beneficio...parece que quieran dar una "lección" a los holders..que se están hundiendo otras acciones para con ese dinero cubrir posiciones de GME. No se si será verdad, pero veo cierto ensañamiento-obsesión con este tema.

Si una parte muy importante en finanzas es la psicología, los memes, las canciones y las risas están haciendo un buen trabajo...con la pasta que he perdido debía haber vendido hace días...y lo único que hago es buscar canciones, memes y la última ocurrencia.

HOLD!!!

PD: A ver si cobro y me compro 2 o 3 acciones solo por tocar la narices.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## chocolate (31 Mar 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*197.50*+3.04 (+1.56%)
As of March 31 9:30AM EDT. Market open.


----------



## jorlau (31 Mar 2021)

HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (31 Mar 2021)

No cojo ni una a este tío.


----------



## jorlau (31 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> No cojo ni una a este tío.



No eres el único, aunque esta parece clara  


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (31 Mar 2021)

Mañana y el viernes están abiertos los mercados?


----------



## jorlau (31 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Mañana y el viernes están abiertos los mercados?



El americano mañana si el viernes no.

El europeo no se.


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2021)

Mañana intentarán bajarlo mucho. no hay problema, acabo de cobrar


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Mañana y el viernes están abiertos los mercados?



El viernes no


----------



## Bonico (1 Abr 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Leí un post de reddit que hay cierta obsesión de algunos fondos con GME que supera con creces el frío análisis coste-beneficio...parece que quieran dar una "lección" a los holders..que se están hundiendo otras acciones para con ese dinero cubrir posiciones de GME. No se si será verdad, pero veo cierto ensañamiento-obsesión con este tema.
> 
> Si una parte muy importante en finanzas es la psicología, los memes, las canciones y las risas están haciendo un buen trabajo...con la pasta que he perdido debía haber vendido hace días...y lo único que hago es buscar canciones, memes y la última ocurrencia.
> 
> ...



Es que se la están jugando. Todos están sobreexpuestos y quizá las élites no, pero muchos intermedios se están cagando encima. Ya les ha robado el estrés varios años de vida en las semanas que llevamos. Es el Game Stop literal, el fin del juego. Yo sospecho que es una satanada para hacer limpia y resetear el sistema (ojo, muy rentable para nosotros), y por eso además se eligió Game Stop (Power to the Players). Como caigan unos pocos van a caer todos.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## HAL 9000 (1 Abr 2021)

Cómo veis la próxima semana? 
Lateral, bajadón, subida a 260, subida a máximos, tudamun?


----------



## WhiteRose (1 Abr 2021)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Cómo veis la próxima semana?
> Lateral, bajadón, subida a 260, subida a máximos, tudamun?



Creo que volverá a haber oportunidades a 120 el martes o miércoles, pero es una intuición.


----------



## mariano2004 (1 Abr 2021)

Ni idea.


----------



## chocolate (1 Abr 2021)

GameStop competirá con un equipo de ex trabajadores de Amazon


GameStop se prepara para apuntar alto y tiene en mente competir con Walmart, para ello ya está armando un equipo de ex trabajadores Amazon.




www.merca20.com


----------



## HAL 9000 (1 Abr 2021)

Entré a 190$ hace muy poco y la verdad es que la angustia que sentía por estar fuera de esta movida era mucho menor a la que siento estando dentro. Huelga decir que no entré con poco. 
Creo que hoy me saldré. El ver de repente bajadas del 45% es demasiado para mi, y no estoy en situación de aguantar en pérdidas dos o tres meses. 
Porque, sinceramente, ¿cuándo pensáis que podríamos estar otra vez en máximos?


----------



## WhiteRose (1 Abr 2021)

Máximos a mediados de abril, es el pronóstico.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 613999



If he's in, i'm still in


----------



## cuasi-pepito (1 Abr 2021)

Ayer se mantuvo y luego bajo... Pero es que un volumen de risa, ya casi raspando los 8 millones, cuando un día normal son 40 millones.

La semana pasada un día subió un 50%. Ayer la mantuvieron y luego bajo. Esto es una lotería, el día que menos nos acordemos de GME es cuando dará el subidon.

Si te pones de los nervios salte ya, por cierto, el dolar ha subido un poquito por lo que mira que igual en euros te sale mejor aunque hayas perdido.


----------



## chocolate (1 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*193.65*+3.83 (+2.02%)
As of April 1 9:30AM EDT. Market open.


----------



## jorlau (1 Abr 2021)

Caemos ? o se caen??


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## jorlau (1 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>




Hoy va de caídas la cosa o yo que se ????


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (1 Abr 2021)

Eso parece. Poco volumen. Otro día plano


----------



## Hamtel (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (1 Abr 2021)

Todos los tweets de DFV a la hora en punto y de caídas. Se pueden interpretar de muchas formas. Cada uno que elija la suya


----------



## antoniussss (1 Abr 2021)

Laterales..... hay que dar tiempo a que Paco pierda el miedo y abra sus PacoCortos y los mantenga sin cerrar, puede tardas días, semanas o meses, depende de cuando Paco pierda el miedo de abrir cortos y mantenerlos, cuando tengamos los suficientes abiertos, nueva carrerita


----------



## Hamtel (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## jorlau (1 Abr 2021)

Oh con los tweets, alguien está a punto de caer ???


HOLD


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>





Hamtel dijo:


> Todos los tweets de DFV a la hora en punto y de caídas. Se pueden interpretar de muchas formas. Cada uno que elija la suya





Hamtel dijo:


>





Hamtel dijo:


>













Día de las bromas de abril - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kluster (1 Abr 2021)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Entré a 190$ hace muy poco y la verdad es que la angustia que sentía por estar fuera de esta movida era mucho menor a la que siento estando dentro. Huelga decir que no entré con poco.
> Creo que hoy me saldré. El ver de repente bajadas del 45% es demasiado para mi, y no estoy en situación de aguantar en pérdidas dos o tres meses.
> Porque, sinceramente, ¿cuándo pensáis que podríamos estar otra vez en máximos?









Aprende de DFV hombre ya!


----------



## HAL 9000 (1 Abr 2021)

40000 pavos tengo ahí metidos. 
Y además estoy de obras. 
Vente ahora a hablarme de huevos jajaja


----------



## jorlau (1 Abr 2021)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> 40000 pavos tengo ahí metidos.
> Y además estoy de obras.
> Vente ahora a hablarme de huevos jajaja




Para estar tranquilo , esta acción es solo para dinero que puedes permitirte perder.

De otra forma no es apta para cardiacos.


HOLD


----------



## marbruck (1 Abr 2021)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> 40000 pavos tengo ahí metidos.
> Y además estoy de obras.
> Vente ahora a hablarme de huevos jajaja



Yo tampoco estaría tranquilo con esa cantidad (suponiendo que no estás en el percentil del 5%...), pero también puedes vender una parte y quedarte dentro con lo que estás cómodo, esto puede irse a 40 dólares, como tirarse en 200 5 meses, como salir disparado el cohete en 15 días... Creemos saber que hay gente pillada con muchos más cortos que acciones existen, pero también es cierto que el nivel de manipulación de mercado es apabullante, así que nunca se sabe que trucos se sacarán de la manga para salir del hoyo


----------



## Hamtel (1 Abr 2021)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> 40000 pavos tengo ahí metidos.
> Y además estoy de obras.
> Vente ahora a hablarme de huevos jajaja



Siempre dinero que no se necesite a corto plazo. Sólo se pierde cuando vendes por menos o quiebra la empresa pero la tranquilidad es lo primero. Yo tambien podía haber metido 40000 pero sólo he arriesgado 5400 y estoy supoertranquilo pues es dinero que me gastaría en tontadas


----------



## Hamtel (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## LUIS MARIN (1 Abr 2021)

Y cuál calculamos podría ser el final? Y sobre todo cuando?


----------



## Tars (1 Abr 2021)

100€ por aquí!!! La virgen 40000€! La vida es para los valientes, está claro XD


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Abr 2021)

Borderline offtopic pero me ha hecho mucha gracia.



Creo que hay que abrirlo en twitter o navegador para ver los tres mensajes.


----------



## Bonico (2 Abr 2021)

Ahorros? Que ahorros? hahahahaha ahorros.... 

Ahorros 0, 100% inversión y activos físicos, en el banco casi ni un duro.


----------



## HAL 9000 (2 Abr 2021)

Bonico dijo:


> Ahorros? Que ahorros? hahahahaha ahorros....
> 
> Ahorros 0, 100% inversión y activos físicos, en el banco casi ni un duro.



En el Banco lo justo para las facturas. 
El resto inversión y físico. Esa es la actitud!


----------



## Gravityless (2 Abr 2021)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> En el Banco lo justo para las facturas.
> El resto inversión y físico. Esa es la actitud!



esa es la actitud si quieres morir joven y dejar un cadaver bonito como diria James Dean, yo creo más en el por estar en este hecho historico, apostar lo que no me haga falta y echar unas risas. Pero solo es una opinión.


----------



## Buscape (2 Abr 2021)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> 40000 pavos tengo ahí metidos.
> Y además estoy de obras.
> Vente ahora a hablarme de huevos jajaja



Error de principiante.

Si te hacía falta disponer de cash sano y sonante, esos 40000 estaban igual de mal puestos en GME que Coca-Cola.

Tú sabrás


----------



## un pringao (2 Abr 2021)

Una de las grandes fortunas ocultas del mundo se evapora en unos días


Media docena de bancos y fondos internacionales pierde miles de millones tras respaldar las opacas inversiones en Archegos




elpais.com





*Media docena de bancos y fondos internacionales pierde miles de millones tras respaldar las opacas inversiones en Archegos*


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Abr 2021)

un pringao dijo:


> Una de las grandes fortunas ocultas del mundo se evapora en unos días
> 
> 
> Media docena de bancos y fondos internacionales pierde miles de millones tras respaldar las opacas inversiones en Archegos
> ...



Me pongo cachondo.

Aquí hemos venido a palmar pasta. Otro con 6000€ en GME.


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Abr 2021)

Llevo toda la vida palmado. Por otra vez, no va a pasar nada.
No me lo quiero perder estando fuera. Es dinero que a fecha de hoy no necesito. Y prefiero aquí que en el banco.


----------



## jorlau (2 Abr 2021)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> Y cuál calculamos podría ser el final? Y sobre todo cuando?



CUANTO. Teóricamente el precio puede llegar al infinito.

CUANDO. Lamentablemente con las normas actuales pueden mantener esta situación indefinidamente.


La manipulación tan evidente que se ha puesto de manifiesto en GME, se da en mayor o menor grado en otros muchos activos.
Los Organismos regulatorios están cambiando algunas normas para corregir estas "anomalias" que son muy peligrosas para el conjunto de la economía.Parece que entrarán en vigor más pronto que tarde, pero quien sabe.


Yo no sé ni cuando ni cuanto, lo único que se es que seguiré haciendo HOLD.

Si sucede ya veremos lo que hago, pero al menos alguna mantendré para probar los límites del infinito.
Y si no sucede tampoco es un problema, ya que realmente me gusta la acción y creo que va a dar muchas alegrías.



HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (2 Abr 2021)

Hemos tenido suerte. Muchos nos metimos para el short squeeze y al final estamos comprados en una acción con futuro buenas perspectivas, que esta formando una cúpula directiva de experiencia y éxito (en tiempo récord). No solo es que entráramos para holdear, es que haciéndolo asistimos al desarrollo de la nueva versión de GameStop que puede convertirse en el epicentro digital del comercio de juegos y relativo a los mismos. 

Meterse a ganar dinero en una empresa solo por la cantidad de cortos, y acabar en la que en el futuro podría ser el amazon del ecosistema de los gamers.... no esta mal, ¿No?.


----------



## mariano2004 (3 Abr 2021)

Cuando vendas. Si tienes beneficio o perdida. Pero si la comprastes en el 2021, hasta el año que viene no te toca


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Abr 2021)

También tienes que notificar a hacienda las acciones que tengas a uno de enero.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (3 Abr 2021)

Yo espero que la semana que viene venga un buen dip para meterle 500 leuros más a Amc .
AMC HOLD APES ARE STRONG


----------



## Maxos (4 Abr 2021)

Si la compraste en 2020 en un broker extranjero tenias que presentar el D6 antes del 31 de enero.
Si la compraste ya en 2021 o en un broker español y aún no has vendido no tienes que declarar nada hasta el año que viene o vendas.


----------



## xzess (4 Abr 2021)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Yo espero que la semana que viene venga un buen dip para meterle 500 leuros más a Amc .
> AMC HOLD APES ARE STRONG



¿Qué te hace confiar en amc después de los tortazos que se ha llevado? 
Yo estoy temblando, y cada día confío menos en ella y veo peores movimientos de la directiva.


----------



## Hamtel (4 Abr 2021)

__





El modelo 720 y la declaración de bienes en el extranjero | Los cazadividendos


Descripción del modelo 720: objetivo, obligación de declarar, riesgos, plazos, brokers para los que debe presentarse y procedimiento para presentarlo




www.cazadividendos.com





Si no llega a 50.000 euros la inversión, nada de nada

El D-6 si. Siempre que tengas broker extranjero


----------



## anonimocobarde (4 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces, ¿eso es aplicable para el D-6?

Aquí dice que es complementario al 720:








¿Qué es y cómo rellenar el modelo D6?


EL modelo D-6 ya no está en vigencia para inversores en brokers extranjeros. Actualización




www.rankia.com





Pero de aquí entiendo que es obligatorio presentarlo aunque tenga una sola acción extranjera:




__





El modelo D-6 y la declaración de titulares de inversión española en el exterior en valores negociables | Los cazadividendos


El modelo D-6 y la declaración de titulares de inversión española en el exterior en valores negociables. Obligatoriedad y procedimiento de presentación




www.cazadividendos.com


----------



## uberales (4 Abr 2021)

¿Qué opináis de la de nokia?


----------



## Hamtel (4 Abr 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Entonces, ¿eso es aplicable para el D-6?
> 
> Aquí dice que es complementario al 720.
> 
> ...



El D-6 es obligatorio si operas con broker extranjero. Es sólo una declaración de las acciones que tienes en esos brokers. Son 5 minutos. DeGiro te da un documento con todas tus posiciones y valor a 31 de diciembre, sólo es pasarlos al impreso. Aquí no tienes que pagar nada. El 720 es un impuesto si superas los 50.000 euros. Si tiens broker nacional no debes presentar ninguno pues lo harán ellos


----------



## Vivoenalemania (4 Abr 2021)

xzess dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace confiar en amc después de los tortazos que se ha llevado?
> Yo estoy temblando, y cada día confío menos en ella y veo peores movimientos de la directiva.



Pues la empresa en si no hace nada pero las ventas vacías desesperadas de los hedge funds me hacen creer cada día más en el shortsquezze


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)

__


----------



## Insurrección (5 Abr 2021)

Hoy el día será movidito.

Caída gorda en la Pre.

HOLD !!!


----------



## ladrillator salvation (5 Abr 2021)

AMC por el momento aguanta


----------



## jorlau (5 Abr 2021)

Día movidito en pre.

GME ha hecho un comunicado oficial en el q dicen q se reservan el derecho de emitir 3,5 millones de acciones y esperan recaudar 1000 millones de $

No parece malo 3,5 es muy poco para cubrir cortos y le da cash a la empresa.

Habrá q ver como va la cosa.

HOLD


----------



## xzess (5 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> AMC por el momento aguanta



AMC hoy sube con la noticia de que ha batido records King Kong. Lo que no entiendo es que hay varias noticias a las que el mercado reacciona cuando salen en algun broker, cuadno ya se saben de hace días, ocurrió con el voto de AMC, ocurrio con esto de king kong, ocurrió con palantir y unos contratos que ya se sabían desde el viernes, pero que hoy sacaron la noticia a mitad del premarket y subieron ahí.

Por otro lado aviso a todos hay algún HF liquidando posiciones, puede que esté quebrando o algo raro, porque han vendido muchas acciones en muchas empresas distintas al mismo tiempo, entre ellas AMC y GME, eso es algun movimiento de Hf jodido, porque son posiciones al alza. Espero que solo haya sido eso y no vaya a más pero es un warning.


----------



## mariano2004 (5 Abr 2021)

Warning, que el precio caerá más?


----------



## chocolate (5 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*169,26-*22,19 (-11,59%)
A partir del 9:33AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Abr 2021)

semanas maravillosas para pensar, organizarse y bajar la media de algunas acciones compradas a lo loco a cualquier precio.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Abr 2021)

Estoy leyendo que GameStop va a hacer una pequeña ampliación de capital............. No, si aquí el que no corre, vuela xD


----------



## antoniussss (5 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Estoy leyendo que GameStop va a hacer una pequeña ampliación de capital............. No, si aquí el que no corre, vuela xD



Alguien con conocimientos en inglés nos puede ir informando de cuándo y a qué precio y como se llama el tick que se negociará durante "X" días?

Lo mismo si salen unas pocas a 50, hay ostias por pillarlas.


----------



## jorlau (5 Abr 2021)

HOLD


----------



## fran1488 (5 Abr 2021)

Por lo poco que he leído en Reddit, dicen que "maybe" que quizá lo hagan, pero no han dicho fecha. Así que por ahora son castillos en el aire. Así que no cambia nada. hold!


----------



## antoniussss (5 Abr 2021)

fran1488 dijo:


> Por lo poco que he leído en Reddit, dicen que "maybe" que quizá lo hagan, pero no han dicho fecha. Así que por ahora son castillos en el aire. Así que no cambia nada. hold!



También te digo que son 3 millones de acciones, ni un 5% del total de las acciones, no es gran cosa, pero hoygan, aquí todos pillan cacho de la movida.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## jorlau (5 Abr 2021)

Game stop oferta de 3,5 millones de acciones
Noticias 
Ok, repasemos este muy rápido.
GameStop Announces At-The-Market Equity Offering Program | Gamestop Corp.
*GameStop anuncia un programa de oferta de acciones en el mercado
La empresa puede vender hasta 3,5 millones de acciones y tiene la intención de utilizar los ingresos para acelerar aún más la transformación y fortalecer el balance*
GRAPEVINE, Texas, 5 de abril de 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME) ("GameStop" o la "Compañía") anunció hoy que ha presentado un *prospecto complementario* a la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EE. UU. (" SEC ”), bajo el cual puede ofrecer y vender hasta un *máximo de 3,500,000* acciones de sus acciones comunes (las“ Acciones Comunes ”) *de vez en cuando a* través de un programa de oferta de acciones“ en el mercado ”(la“ Oferta de ATM ”). La Compañía tiene la intención de utilizar los ingresos netos de cualquier venta de sus Acciones Comunes bajo la Oferta de ATM para acelerar aún más su transformación, así como para propósitos corporativos generales y fortalecer aún más su balance. El momento y el monto de cualquier venta serán determinados por una variedad de factores considerados por la Compañía.
Las acciones ordinarias se ofrecerán a través de Jefferies LLC ("Jefferies"), que actúa como agente de ventas. Jefferies puede vender Acciones Ordinarias mediante cualquier método legal que se considere una "oferta en el mercado" definida por la Regla 415 (a) (4) de la Ley de Valores de 1933, según enmendada, incluidas, entre otras, las ventas de cualquier negociación existente. mercado. Las ventas pueden realizarse a los precios de mercado vigentes en el momento de la venta o a precios relacionados con los precios vigentes en el mercado. Como resultado, los precios de venta pueden variar.
El suplemento del prospecto de GameStop presentado hoy complementa la información contenida en el prospecto adjunto que se encuentra en la declaración de registro en el estante en el Formulario S-3 (Archivo No. 333-251197) para la oferta de Acciones Comunes. Los inversores potenciales deben revisar el prospecto, el suplemento del prospecto y todos los demás documentos relacionados que GameStop ha presentado ante la SEC para obtener información corporativa completa, incluida la información relacionada con la Oferta de cajeros automáticos y los riesgos asociados con la inversión en la Compañía. Los inversores pueden obtener copias del prospecto suplementario y el prospecto adjunto visitando el sitio web de la SEC en www.sec.gov. Alternativamente, los inversionistas potenciales pueden comunicarse con Jefferies, quien se encargará de proporcionarles estos documentos, en: Equity Syndicate Prospectus Department, 520 Madison Avenue, 2nd Floor, New York, NY 10022; por teléfono al (877) 821-7388; o por correo electrónico a Prospectus_Department@Jefferies.com .
*Tenga en cuenta que este comunicado de prensa es solo para fines informativos y no representa una oferta de venta o la solicitud de una oferta para comprar acciones comunes de la Compañía. En ningún caso, la Compañía venderá más de 3,500,000 acciones ordinarias bajo la Oferta de ATM, y los ingresos brutos totales no excederán los $ 1,000,000,000. No habrá venta de Acciones Ordinarias en ninguna jurisdicción en la que sea ilegal.*


reencuentroPresentador de las noticias de la mañana3h


Game stop oferta de 3,5 millones de acciones
Noticias 
Ok, repasemos este muy rápido.
GameStop Announces At-The-Market Equity Offering Program | Gamestop Corp.
*GameStop anuncia un programa de oferta de acciones en el mercado
La empresa puede vender hasta 3,5 millones de acciones y tiene la intención de utilizar los ingresos para acelerar aún más la transformación y fortalecer el balance*
GRAPEVINE, Texas, 5 de abril de 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME) ("GameStop" o la "Compañía") anunció hoy que ha presentado un *prospecto complementario* a la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EE. UU. (" SEC ”), bajo el cual puede ofrecer y vender hasta un *máximo de 3,500,000* acciones de sus acciones comunes (las“ Acciones Comunes ”) *de vez en cuando a* través de un programa de oferta de acciones“ en el mercado ”(la“ Oferta de ATM ”). La Compañía tiene la intención de utilizar los ingresos netos de cualquier venta de sus Acciones Comunes bajo la Oferta de ATM para acelerar aún más su transformación, así como para propósitos corporativos generales y fortalecer aún más su balance. El momento y el monto de cualquier venta serán determinados por una variedad de factores considerados por la Compañía.
Las acciones ordinarias se ofrecerán a través de Jefferies LLC ("Jefferies"), que actúa como agente de ventas. Jefferies puede vender Acciones Ordinarias mediante cualquier método legal que se considere una "oferta en el mercado" definida por la Regla 415 (a) (4) de la Ley de Valores de 1933, según enmendada, incluidas, entre otras, las ventas de cualquier negociación existente. mercado. Las ventas pueden realizarse a los precios de mercado vigentes en el momento de la venta o a precios relacionados con los precios vigentes en el mercado. Como resultado, los precios de venta pueden variar.
El suplemento del prospecto de GameStop presentado hoy complementa la información contenida en el prospecto adjunto que se encuentra en la declaración de registro en el estante en el Formulario S-3 (Archivo No. 333-251197) para la oferta de Acciones Comunes. Los inversores potenciales deben revisar el prospecto, el suplemento del prospecto y todos los demás documentos relacionados que GameStop ha presentado ante la SEC para obtener información corporativa completa, incluida la información relacionada con la Oferta de cajeros automáticos y los riesgos asociados con la inversión en la Compañía. Los inversores pueden obtener copias del prospecto suplementario y el prospecto adjunto visitando el sitio web de la SEC en www.sec.gov. Alternativamente, los inversionistas potenciales pueden comunicarse con Jefferies, quien se encargará de proporcionarles estos documentos, en: Equity Syndicate Prospectus Department, 520 Madison Avenue, 2nd Floor, New York, NY 10022; por teléfono al (877) 821-7388; o por correo electrónico a Prospectus_Department@Jefferies.com .
*Tenga en cuenta que este comunicado de prensa es solo para fines informativos y no representa una oferta de venta o la solicitud de una oferta para comprar acciones comunes de la Compañía. En ningún caso, la Compañía venderá más de 3,500,000 acciones ordinarias bajo la Oferta de ATM, y los ingresos brutos totales no excederán los $ 1,000,000,000. No habrá venta de Acciones Ordinarias en ninguna jurisdicción en la que sea ilegal.
Sobre GameStop*
GameStop, una empresa de Fortune 500 con sede en Grapevine, Texas, es un minorista especializado líder que ofrece juegos y productos de entretenimiento a través de sus propiedades de comercio electrónico y miles de tiendas.
*Declaración de precaución con respecto a las declaraciones prospectivas: puerto seguro*
Este comunicado de prensa contiene “declaraciones prospectivas” en el sentido de la Sección 27A de la Securities Act de 1933, según enmendada, y la Sección 21E de la Securities Exchange Act de 1934, según enmendada. Estas declaraciones prospectivas en general, incluidas las declaraciones sobre la Oferta de cajeros automáticos y el uso de los ingresos de la misma, incluyen declaraciones que son de naturaleza predictiva y dependen o se refieren a eventos o condiciones futuros, e incluyen palabras como "cree", "planes, "Anticipa", "proyecta", "estima", "espera", "pretende", "estrategia", "futuro", "oportunidad", "puede", "hará", "debería", "podría", " potencial ”o expresiones similares. Las declaraciones que no son hechos históricos son declaraciones prospectivas. Las declaraciones a futuro se basan en creencias y suposiciones actuales que están sujetas a riesgos e incertidumbres. Las declaraciones prospectivas se refieren únicamente a la fecha en que se realizan, y la Compañía no asume ninguna obligación de actualizar ninguna de ellas públicamente a la luz de nueva información o eventos futuros. Los resultados reales podrían diferir materialmente de los contenidos en cualquier declaración prospectiva como resultado de varios factores. En las presentaciones de la Compañía ante la SEC se incluye más información, incluidos los factores de riesgo potenciales, que podrían afectar los resultados comerciales y financieros de la Compañía, incluido, entre otros, el Informe anual de la Compañía en el Formulario 10-K para el año fiscal que finalizó el 30 de enero. 2021, presentada ante la SEC el 23 de marzo de 2021. Todas las presentaciones están disponibles en Los resultados reales podrían diferir materialmente de los contenidos en cualquier declaración prospectiva como resultado de varios factores. En las presentaciones de la Compañía ante la SEC se incluye más información, incluidos los factores de riesgo potenciales, que podrían afectar los resultados comerciales y financieros de la Compañía, incluido, entre otros, el Informe anual de la Compañía en el Formulario 10-K para el año fiscal que finalizó el 30 de enero. 2021, presentada ante la SEC el 23 de marzo de 2021. Todas las presentaciones están disponibles en Los resultados reales podrían diferir materialmente de los contenidos en cualquier declaración prospectiva como resultado de varios factores. En las presentaciones de la Compañía ante la SEC se incluye más información, incluidos los factores de riesgo potenciales, que podrían afectar los resultados comerciales y financieros de la Compañía, incluido, entre otros, el Informe anual de la Compañía en el Formulario 10-K para el año fiscal que finalizó el 30 de enero. 2021, presentada ante la SEC el 23 de marzo de 2021. Todas las presentaciones están disponibles enwww.sec.gov y en el sitio web de la Compañía en www.GameStop.com .


Entonces ELIA (Explica como si fuera un mono):
GME no ofrece actualmente 3,5 millones de acciones de una sola vez. Se reservan el derecho de hacerlo a lo largo del tiempo o de ganar un máximo de $ 1,000,000,000.
Así que míralo así, todo el mundo va a ganar dinero con el apretón, de esta manera se reservan el derecho de hacerlo también, no son ellos los que nos están metiendo en la bolsa de arena, solo están diciendo que si necesitamos dinero podemos ofrecer algunas acciones. (no hacer más) para recaudar algo de dinero si es necesario.
Esto no es algo que vayan a hacer de la noche a la mañana o durante la próxima semana, pero es una perspectiva para el futuro.




HOLD


----------



## digipl (5 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> El 720 es un impuesto si superas los 50.000 euros.



El 720 es un modelo informativo. Otra cosa es que las multas por no presentación, equivocarte o algún pequeño defecto pueden llegar a ser monstruosas.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)

digipl dijo:


> El 720 es un modelo informativo. Otra cosa es que las multas por no presentación, equivocarte o algún pequeño defecto pueden llegar a ser monstruosas.



El informativo es el D-6. El 720 también, sí


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)

el subreddit de GME también está siendo desmantelado. Nuevo subreddit









r/Superstonk


r/Superstonk: A place for theoretical discussions about business and stocks - specifically GameStop Stock ($GME). Opinions and memes welcome. None …




www.reddit.com


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)

Sigo aguantando. O Lambo o patinete¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (5 Abr 2021)

GameStop ya tenia una opcion de venta de 6 Millones de acciones por una maximo de $100M que caduco en diciembre. ¿Acciones que vendieron? Cero. Lo unico que han hecho es "renovar" esa opcion pero de unicamente 3.5M hasta $1.000M, se guardan la opcion, no es obligatorio.

Basicamente estan marcando un precio base de de la accion de $285 y añadiendose a si mismos en la posibilidad del squeeze, pudiendo vender hasta alcanzar los $1.000M. Cuanto mas valga la accion, la posibilidad de la empresa de capitalizarse mas "barato" sera mayor.

Y a las 17:31h.- comienza de nuevo la sesion, aqui no ha pasado nada:

191.96+0.51 (+0.27%)
As of 11:31AM EDT. Market open.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (5 Abr 2021)

No tienen huevos a bajarla a 70, a ver si me leen y cargo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (5 Abr 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> GameStop ya tenia una opcion de venta de 6 Millones de acciones por una maximo de $100M que caduco en diciembre. ¿Acciones que vendieron? Cero. Lo unico que han hecho es "renovar" esa opcion pero de unicamente 3.5M hasta $1.000M, se guardan la opcion, no es obligatorio.
> 
> Basicamente estan marcando un precio base de de la accion de $285 y añadiendose a si mismos en la posibilidad del squeeze, pudiendo vender hasta alcanzar los $1.000M. Cuanto mas valga la accion, la posibilidad de la empresa de capitalizarse mas "barato" sera mayor.
> 
> ...



Lo que he entendido no es vender acciones de autocartera, si no, realizar una ampliación de capital de 3,5 millones de acciones nuevas.

Creo que los becarios que traducen las noticias sin tener puta idea "venta de 3 millones de acciones" así a pelito, porque en inglés se llamará así, pero entiendo que se refiere a una pequeña ampliación de capital, con precios mínimos y máximos.

Si no no tiene sentido la frase de que pondrán limites en los precios mínimos y máximos a vender acciones en autocartera.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## fran1488 (5 Abr 2021)

Te has vendido por un plato de lentejas. Y has perdido el respeto de tus camaradas.


----------



## jorlau (5 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Lo que he entendido no es vender acciones de autocartera, si no, realizar una ampliación de capital de 3,5 millones de acciones nuevas.
> 
> Creo que los becarios que traducen las noticias sin tener puta idea "venta de 3 millones de acciones" así a pelito, porque en inglés se llamará así, pero entiendo que se refiere a una pequeña ampliación de capital, con precios mínimos y máximos.
> 
> Si no no tiene sentido la frase de que pondrán limites en los precios mínimos y máximos a vender acciones en autocartera.



GME lo que está diciendo es que se reservan el derecho de q cuando ocurra el MOASS emitirán 1000 acciones nuevas y las venderán a 1millon cada una y recaudaran 1000 millones $ 


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## ladrillator salvation (5 Abr 2021)

Con una acción que llevabas menudo negocio has hecho


----------



## Gurney (5 Abr 2021)

Jajaja, sí, eres un paper hands, pero te he thankeado porque en toda buena historia tiene que haber un lado oscuro


----------



## WhiteRose (5 Abr 2021)

Que cada cual haga lo que quiera, igual el paperhands consigue entrar con 2 acciones esta semana a mano precio que ya tenía. Eso les jodera más a los hedgies porque deberán recomprar otra acción más.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## xzess (5 Abr 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> GME lo que está diciendo es que se reservan el derecho de q cuando ocurra el MOASS emitirán 1000 acciones nuevas y las venderán a 1millon cada una y recaudaran 1000 millones $
> 
> 
> HOLD



Claro, si hay squeeze meten rapidamente miles de acciones y se lelvan su cacho gordo, la cosa es que depende de lo avaros que sean pueden comerse más de medio squeeze ellos.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (5 Abr 2021)

No debias haber vendido, basicamente porque una accion no te saca de pobre, aunque la compraras a $450. El tiempo de comprar con rebajas se va acabando, este vecindario de precios se va a abandonar en poco tiempo. No entiendo la presion que sentias, pero si estas mas tranuilo fuera, la salud es lo primero.



xzess dijo:


> Claro, si hay squeeze meten rapidamente miles de acciones y se lelvan su cacho gordo, la cosa es que depende de lo avaros que sean pueden comerse más de medio squeeze ellos.



Ellos venderan post-squeeze. Ademas que ellos sabran las "ofertas" de compra que les hagan. El movimiento es basicamente para que cuando se aprovechen del squeeze, la SEC no les pueda decir nada.
Ellos solo se pueden comer la mitad del squezee para el que crea que hay 6M de acciones en corto. Tienen $600M en cuenta, no tienen problema economico, pero cualquier movimiento hacia arriba ahora son como el resto del retail, elq ue quiera las acciones que las pague hasta 1 billon usano.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)

El nuevo subreddit ha pasado de 250 personas a 110.000 en menos de 24 horas.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Abr 2021)

Abierto exactamente a 171.00 Bajó exactamente a 165,00. Máximo de exactamente 195,00. Nada que ver aquí, amigos. Solo comercio normal. Sí, cosas perfectamente normales.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (5 Abr 2021)

quien esté haciendo day trading, sea conservador y vaya a hacer un 5% diario tiene que estar generando un cash curioso.

Eso sí, un día comprará en un dip pensando que recuperará y la acción bajará a 40


----------



## INE (5 Abr 2021)

Recapacita. Aún estás a tiempo de enmendar tu error.


----------



## chocolate (5 Abr 2021)

Haya paz y después Jenni!!!


----------



## xzess (6 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> quien esté haciendo day trading, sea conservador y vaya a hacer un 5% diario tiene que estar generando un cash curioso.
> 
> Eso sí, un día comprará en un dip pensando que recuperará y la acción bajará a 40



La acción está ahora mismo sustentada en ese valor, cuando aparezca otra volátil se irán a cazar a otro lado, GME esta haciéndose un tesla, que oye quizás sea sólido, y siga peleando 200 mucho tiempo. De todas formas tienen al Ryan Cohen que es lo que ahora mismo da forma a GME. 

Por cierto quien no haya visto al CEO de a
AMC hablando de que le molan los monos inversores que lo mire, es un cachondo, menos mal que ha mandado saludos porque hemos salvado su compañía.


----------



## jorlau (6 Abr 2021)

Lo que están haciendo Ryan Cohen y GameStop es una clase magistral calculada de "Aprovechar el momento" y todos ustedes deberían ser muy optimistas por eso.

Discusión 

Esta es una clase magistral para aprovechar el momento, y este es el motivo:

Este es un enfoque basado en la especulación de la psicología empresarial en un mercado único y en evolución que tiene sus raíces en la lógica derivada de una larga experiencia subjetiva de algunas décadas. TL; DR para este párrafo: este simio cree que esto tiene sentido basado en la lógica y la experiencia.

Primero, esperan las ganancias, para poder declarar públicamente en sus documentos de ganancias que ven lo que está sucediendo con sus acciones y el precio de las mismas. Esto es importante por dos razones principales:

1) Están declarando públicamente que sus acciones tienen un IS muy alto, o al menos, un IS considerablemente alto. - hubo un gran DD poco después que analizó el idioma utilizado (si alguien tiene el enlace y el crédito, por favor comparta, ya que actualizaré y daré crédito donde se debe el crédito) y descubrió que los términos 'short squeeze' y otros términos similares el tipo y la calidad se utilizaron en menos del 1% de todos los estados de resultados en al menos los últimos cinco años. Alcista. Y también los prepara para revisar sus planes de vender acciones, como vimos en su declaración del 4/5.

2) Están comunicando a una gran base de fans rabiosa, leal y grande que son conscientes de lo importante que es para ellos este pequeño apretón. -Piénselo, si está en el asiento del conductor de una empresa con un nombre bien conocido, y esa empresa resulta ser videojuegos y accesorios, y tiene cientos de miles, si no millones de personas en todo el mundo que se han organizado de una manera que no solo se enfrenta a un sistema financiero corrupto, sino que potencialmente van a ser muy ricos, y la gran mayoría de ellos son jugadores: ¿por qué no avivar y acariciar esa llama con tacto, sutil y eficacia? para asegurar esa fidelidad por UNA BASE DE PATROCINIO Y PUBLICIDAD GRATUITA DE POR VIDA. Si. Toda la vida. Los simios, si somos recompensados, casi garantizaremos que GameStop prosperará durante décadas. Ellos saben esto. Y están comunicando eso con cautela, y con nuestro cerebro arrugado y la revisión y comunicación basada en pares, sabían que lo entenderíamos. Es posible que tengan cerebros arrugados que rivalicen o superen a los que han escrito un DD tan asombroso aquí.

Mira las camisetas que vende GameStop. Formas sutiles de decirles a los simios con diamantes "estamos pensando en ti", pero también de una manera que no sea manipulación. GameStop es LARGA POR SU PROPIA COMPAÑÍA, ¿qué mejor manera de hacerlo aprovechando esta sorprendente y fortuita situación en la que se han encontrado? Los simios no solo compran camisetas, sino que se benefician enviando un mensaje críptico.

Es una certeza que están siguiendo estas publicaciones de Reddit tanto como el simio más ferviente que actualiza cada segundo para DD. ¿Por qué no iban a hacerlo? Es una manera fácil de obtener una idea de su imagen para que puedan mantenerse a la vanguardia. Ryan Cohen y su equipo están respondiendo a los simios en Twitter dándole me gusta a los comentarios. Incluso sus publicaciones en las redes sociales nos han llevado a ponernos el sombrero de hojalata para descifrar los mensajes ocultos. Cuanto más llega GameStop a la página principal, más anuncios gratuitos reciben. ¿A quién le importan los boomers que miran CNBC, que guardan silencio durante las buenas noticias y hienas durante las malas? Por lo general, no son la base de clientes de GameStop.

La noticia de hoy revisó algo que ya estaba en su lugar, que los números apuntan a ser muy optimista también. En lugar de más de 6 millones de acciones, lo redujeron a 3,5 M. En lugar de recaudar 100 M, ahora están en mil millones. Matemáticas simples, menos acciones, más dinero = ¿tengo siquiera que explicar? Y pueden hacer esto en su tiempo libre, incluso durante un apretón, y pueden hacerlo en pequeños lotes cuando lo deseen. Sabiendo que nos están cuidando los simios, nosotros Gucci cuando se trata de esta oferta de acciones.

Tuvieron que caminar sobre la cuerda floja, cuando las noticias sobre los cambios en las reglas del mismo sistema a cargo del precio de sus acciones manipulado. Tuvieron que superar plantas potenciales dentro de su propia junta directiva. Tuvieron que ver a su compañía estar al frente de las audiencias del Congreso con ramificaciones que se extienden mucho más allá de la industria de los videojuegos, todo mientras tomaban una compañía que hace menos de un año estaba al borde de la bancarrota con una acción que cotizaba. a menos de cuatro dólares por acción.

Lo que GameStop está haciendo es tomarse esta serie de momentos, y bajo la dirección de algunas mentes comerciales increíbles y centradas en el cliente, están caminando de puntillas en la hoja de un cuchillo desde los lanzamientos de la quiebra, a través de una manipulación fraudulenta de la valoración de su empresa , apaciguar a millones de seguidores leales que son la infantería en una guerra en la que el alcance es mucho mayor que su industria y operaciones comerciales, y hacer la transición para convertirse en una potencia en un mundo de comercio electrónico en rápido crecimiento y un mercado de videojuegos en constante crecimiento.

¿Escuchas eso? Es el sonido de los ángeles llorando mientras la simulación aumenta in crescendo. Por lo que sabemos, GameStop podría ser responsable de dónde realmente comenzó la simulación. Después de todo, con clientes leales de por vida y un potencial increíble, ¿qué tan lógico sería si una empresa basada en videojuegos fuera responsable de descifrar el código en veinte, cincuenta o cien años? Quién sabe hasta dónde crecerá Garmstop, porque la última vez que lo comprobé, Amazon empezó como una empresa de libros, ¿verdad? Míralos ahora.





HOLD


----------



## chocolate (6 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*185,64*-1,31 (-0,70%)
A partir del 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (6 Abr 2021)

Lateral bajista para dias, semanas o meses .


----------



## 2theMoon (6 Abr 2021)

Me hice una cuenta en tastyworks, como me sugeriste. Es justo lo que andaba buscando, muchas gracias. El problema es que el proceso de revisión ha pasado de 3-5 días a 15-20 días porque tienen un volumen impresionante de nuevas solicitudes al parecer.

Conoces algún broker similar a tastyworks? Alguien sabe alguno? Bróker americano al que puedas acceder desde España.


----------



## bsnas (6 Abr 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Lateral bajista para dias, semanas o meses .



Vaya decepcion si la cosa se alarga meses, yo ya me veia este verano conduciendo un Lambo por las calles de Monaco con una modelo de copiloto y entrando al casino con gafas de sol y sudadera con capucha de Gamestop.

Seguiremos holdeando pues.


----------



## Faldo (6 Abr 2021)

La gente va a vender por el aburrimiento.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Abr 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (6 Abr 2021)

La semana que viene veremos, mientras tanto solo comprar por debajo de 160.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (6 Abr 2021)

El volumen es bajísimo


----------



## WhiteRose (6 Abr 2021)

Alguien que vea Opciones/Fechas de Opciones y todo eso, que nos ilustre por favor. No sé dónde está eso.


----------



## 2theMoon (6 Abr 2021)

Pues afortunadamente contacté con ellos personalmente y me la han activado. Tengo acciones en otros brokers pero me fío ligeramente más de un bróker americano donde las acciones las tenga yo y no una cuenta omnibus. Ahora solo me queda depositar fondos en la cuenta. Tú dijiste que los depositabas con currencyfair. Por alguna razón? Quiero decir, con mi banco podría transferirlos también, aunque las comisiones fueran ligeramente más elevadas, no?


----------



## jorlau (6 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Alguien que vea Opciones/Fechas de Opciones y todo eso, que nos ilustre por favor. No sé dónde está eso.




Aquí se ve algo






GME | Stonk-O-Tracker


Track GME stock data. Insights in the call options, borrowed shares availability, shorted volume, fails to deliver and more.




gme.crazyawesomecompany.com







HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (6 Abr 2021)

Ahora la táctica es aburrirnos para que nos vayamos. No suelto las bananas y me gusta observarlas


----------



## Hamtel (6 Abr 2021)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (6 Abr 2021)

6 millones raspado de volumen.. Creo que es el día que menos volumen le he visto.


----------



## jorlau (7 Abr 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> 6 millones raspado de volumen.. Creo que es el día que menos volumen le he visto.




Si muy poco, 6 millones y poco de volumen, q creo que indica el número de transacciones realizadas.

El broker de mi banco me indica la cantidad de títulos negociados en la sesión y pone 689.497 títulos, ni 1 millon.

Entiendo que hay muy pocas acciones disponibles y q la mayoría de transacciones son de ida y vuelta para mantener el precio.

No se si se interpreta así o no ?


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (7 Abr 2021)

Teoría muy interesante de lo que ocurre estos días con el bajo volumen y la estabilidad del precio.






Por qué estamos negociando de forma lateral? ¿Por qué la tasa de préstamo es tan baja? ¿Cuándo saldremos de la luna? La teoría de TODO GME

Durante las últimas semanas, ha habido algunas anomalías que nos han estado molestando a todos.


Hemos estado operando lateralmente por un tiempo dentro de un rango estrecho
La tasa de préstamo de una acción tan volátil es ridículamente baja
El volumen aparentemente se ha secado
Sin embargo, no parece que los pantalones cortos hayan cubierto
SEC parece estar inactivo en sus manos
*NOS* vemos las llamadas ITM profundas y FTD, por lo DTC y OCC *DEBEN* también ver a estos ya que sus sistemas están limpiando estos oficios
Creo que la respuesta es realmente simple: *no hay una ballena larga única* .

*DTC, OCC y SEC son colectivamente la ballena larga que dobla las reglas para mantener el precio estable ... por ahora.*

El 28 de enero, vieron lo que sucedió y vieron el riesgo sistémico que representarían los pantalones cortos de GME, por lo que permitieron que RH y Citadel doblaran las reglas. De lo contrario, habría impactado a *todos* miembros de DTC y OCC.

En respuesta, DTC emite SR-DTC-2021-004 y OCC emite SR-OCC-2021-801 y SR-OCC-2021-004 que protegen a los miembros de los miembros en incumplimiento y permiten la liquidación ordenada de los miembros en incumplimiento.



*Por qué estamos negociando de lado*
Contrariamente a la conjetura popular de que Citadel está usando una escalera corta para suprimir el precio, creo que los miembros de DTC y OCC que no están expuestos a posiciones cortas de GME están trabajando juntos para suprimir el precio dentro de un rango estable y estrecho. La razón no es por "dolor máximo", la razón es esperar a que los firewalls (vea el enlace de arriba) estén en su lugar.
La volatilidad de los precios puede hacer que esto se lance fácilmente antes de que los miembros de DTC y OCC estén listos. Saben que el comercio minorista está mayormente agotado (obvio por la falta de volumen) a *menos que la* volatilidad repentina atraiga a más compradores minoristas que moverán el precio más rápido de lo que pueden controlar.
Entonces, ¿quién está reprimiendo el precio? Los miembros no morosos de DTC y OCC colectivamente para proteger sus activos de los miembros morosos. Los pantalones cortos están comprando llamadas ITM profundas para llevar sus FTD. Los miembros que no incumplen están subiendo y bajando para mantener la estasis de precios

*¿Por qué la tasa de préstamo es tan baja?*
Los miembros de DTC y OCC están colaborando con la aprobación de la SEC para suprimir la tasa de préstamo para mantener el estancamiento de precios actual. La estasis de precios es importante para mantener la línea hasta que OCC-004 y OCC-801 estén en su lugar, lo que establece la liquidación y el orden de pago. Todos han estado de acuerdo con esto para que puedan proteger a los miembros que no incumplen de la breve explosión de GME.


*¿Por qué no hay volumen?*
El comercio minorista está fuera de escena en este momento. El sector minorista ya ha invertido gran parte de su capital líquido en GME. Y la estasis de precios y el ciclo de noticias ha impedido que los nuevos minoristas entren en acción. El MSM no está siendo manipulado por los cortos de Citadel o GME; están siendo manipulados por todos los de DTC, OCC y SEC para evitar que el comercio minorista cree volatilidad.
¿Por qué las instituciones no han comprado como locas? Son en gran parte parte de DTC y OCC, por lo que han acordado mantener la estasis de precios actual hasta que puedan protegerse de las consecuencias breves de GME por DTC-004 (ya en vigor) y OCC-801 y OCC-004. Sin SR-DTC-2021-004 y SR-OCC-2021-004 / 801 en su lugar, Citadel busca en el frasco de galletas de todos los demás para pagar el valor predeterminado.
OCC-004 también tiene otro bloqueador importante: la captación de Socios No Liquidadores como postores de la subasta; Es probable que este proceso ya esté en marcha en este momento. (Los ricos obtendrán activos de HF cortos con descuento).

*¿Por qué la SEC está esperando?*
SEC sabe lo que está pasando en . Los propios SR son DTC y OCC que comunican la arquitectura del squeeze a plena luz del día.

DTC y OCC liquidan todas las transacciones del mercado. Son más inteligentes que nosotros. Si podemos averiguar qué está sucediendo con las llamadas profundas de ITM, FTD y otras travesuras, el DTC, OCC y SEC seguramente sabrán lo que está sucediendo.

La SEC permite que DTC y OCC protejan a los miembros que no están en incumplimiento de los cortos de GME en incumplimiento a través de DTC-004, OCC-801 y OCC-004.

Todos han estado de acuerdo en que los cortos de GME van a ser predeterminados.

*¿Cómo puede nadie ver lo que están haciendo los pantalones cortos de GME?*
Ellos pueden. De hecho, probablemente estén trabajando con cortos de GME para mantener esta estasis de precios con el entendimiento tácito de que serán eliminados por defecto, pero para proteger el DTC y OCC, trabajarán juntos a cambio de tal vez indulgencia o más. probablemente falta total de castigo y tal vez un escudo legal del Departamento de Justicia a cambio.

*Entonces, ¿el lanzamiento sigue en marcha?*
Es todo menos un hecho; ¿Por qué si no reaccionarían tan rápidamente con DTC-004, OCC-801 y OCC-004 que definen el procedimiento para la recuperación y liquidación de un miembro en incumplimiento?

*¿No seguirán los pantalones cortos Citadel y GME pateando la lata?*
No podrán hacerlo. Los cortos Citadel y GME no están suprimiendo el precio; DTC y OCC están colaborando para reducir el precio en este momento. Una vez que estén protegidas, las tasas de préstamo subirán, se activarán las llamadas de margen y comenzará la contracción.

*¿No pueden DTC y OCC seguir haciendo esto para siempre?*
Es probable que los miembros de DTC y OCC quieran resolver esto tanto como nosotros. Todo el mundo sabe que los cortos de GME serán predeterminados. Por eso se crearon los DTC-004, OCC-004, OCC-801. Ya han aceptado estos valores predeterminados como resultado de la inminente lucha por cubrirse, pero están doblando las reglas en este momento para configurar sus firewalls.

*¿Qué pueden hacer los pantalones cortos Citadel y GME?*
Pueden retrasar OCC-801 (60 días adicionales) y OCC-004 (90 días adicionales). ¿Por qué harían esto? Para asegurar sus propios activos. Me gustaría ofrecer la Ciudadela contratación de Heath Tabert como el vehículo por el cual se retrasarán; su trabajo es lograr que la SEC demore la promulgación o negocie la liquidación de la manera más favorable posible para los accionistas y el liderazgo de Citadel.

*¿Por qué la SEC no hace que OCC-801 y OCC-004 sean efectivos?*
DTC y OCC son *SRO* ( *Organizaciones autorreguladoras* ). Lea atentamente las imágenes de arriba. DTC y OCC crean sus propias reglas, las aprueban en su propio horario. Solo necesitan mostrar a la SEC y dejar que la SEC comente o solicite más información. La SEC no "aprueba" las reglas; sólo pueden "no objetar" y dejar que las organizaciones implementen sus propias reglas.

Las propias organizaciones harán que OCC-801 y OCC-004 sean efectivos cuando estén listos. No tiene que ser a los 45 o 60 días; pueden promulgarlo en cualquier momento dentro de ese período siempre que la SEC no se oponga.

¿Por qué no son efectivos todavía? Creo que todavía hay negociaciones a puerta cerrada entre los propios miembros. Los HF cortos no tienen más poder de negociación después de que esto comience, por lo que deben tener todo ordenado ahora. Los miembros no incumplidores están trabajando para reclutar y calificar a los "miembros no compensadores" para ofertar por los activos durante la liquidación

*¿Cambia esto mi estrategia?*
*No. Compre y mantenga acciones.*

Lo que puede sacar de esto es que no veremos un movimiento significativo de precios hacia arriba o hacia abajo en el futuro previsible hasta que OCC-004 y OCC-801 estén en su lugar; literalmente está luchando contra todo Wall Street, incluso las instituciones de larga data de GME. Literalmente, no tiene sentido comprar opciones de OTM profundas hasta que haya un soplo de 004 y 801 acercándose a la implementación. Seguiremos operando lateralmente, la tasa de préstamo será inexplicablemente baja, el volumen estará ausente, etc. hasta que los miembros de DTC y OCC estén protegidos y suelten el freno; Los pantalones cortos Citadel y GME no están ni han tenido el control. DTC, OCC y todos los miembros no incumplidores se han estado preparando para el incumplimiento de los cortos de GME.

Cambie su mentalidad de " _Citadel está acortando el mercado_ " o "¡ _Es una batalla entre Short HF y Long Whales!_ " A " _DTC, OCC, SEC, y los cortos se están preparando para el apretón_ ".

Si cree que BlackRock está trabajando con RC en esto, han acordado que van a esperar para anunciar el cambio de CEO, no porque estén esperando a Sherman, sino porque están manteniendo la estasis de precios hasta que tengan acceso a los activos de los cortos.





HOLD


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (7 Abr 2021)

Interesante jorlau.

Parece, y digo parece, que nos debemos preparar para muchas semanas hasta verano con la acción deshinchándose poco a poco. De momento ya llevamos días sin pisar los $200 y me temo que ayer fue el último día que pisamos los $190.

Van a crear un suelo estable donde puedan y les convenga. Quizás bajar poco a poco a $130 sin hacer ruido para que psicológicamente eso no cree un efecto llamada de compradores que era lo que propiciaban esas caídas tan abruptas, llamadas a especuladores.

Se siguen tomando prestadas muchos miles de acciones. Ya es la última estrategia que les queda. Y abonar mientras terreno en esas bajadas controladas para raspar algo del capital perdido. Ellos han estado días ganando ese 5-10% al inicio de sesión. Por lo que deben haber amortiguado algo el golpe.


----------



## chocolate (7 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din! 

*183,69*-0,81 (-0,44 %)
A partir del 7 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (7 Abr 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Si muy poco, 6 millones y poco de volumen, q creo que indica el número de transacciones realizadas.
> 
> El broker de mi banco me indica la cantidad de títulos negociados en la sesión y pone 689.497 títulos, ni 1 millon.
> 
> ...



Esto es correcto. La mayoría de movimientos son las mismas acciones que se compran y venden una y otra vez. En el nivel 2 de transacciones se ven los movimientos. Ayer eran paquetes de 23 y 24 acciones


----------



## marbruck (7 Abr 2021)

T


jorlau dijo:


> Teoría muy interesante de lo que ocurre estos días con el bajo volumen y la estabilidad del precio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes el link? Es horrible la traducción automática


----------



## Hamtel (7 Abr 2021)

Volumen más bajo en meses


----------



## Hamtel (7 Abr 2021)




----------



## jorlau (7 Abr 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> T
> 
> Tienes el link? Es horrible la traducción automática






Este es el original, es que yo sin traducción aunque sea horrible no me entero de na 



HOLD


----------



## GOL (7 Abr 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Teoría muy interesante de lo que ocurre estos días con el bajo volumen y la estabilidad del precio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Añado el ultimo punto. Siento que sea el punto debil.

Así que... nos pagan, ¿verdad?

Sí. Sin duda, se está "programando" el apretón. Pero hay UNA cuestión persistente en mi cabeza y está metida en el SR-DTC-2021-004 página 9. Han cambiado esto:

Como propietario de los valores, DTC tiene la obligación ante sus participantes de distribuir el principal, los intereses, los pagos de dividendos y otras distribuciones recibidas por esos valores. No existe ningún proveedor alternativo.

A:

Como propietario de los valores en los libros y registros del emisor, DTC tiene la obligación ante sus Participantes de distribuir el principal, los intereses, los pagos de dividendos y otras distribuciones recibidas por esos valores. No existe ningún proveedor alternativo.

"en los libros y registros del emisor". Hmm... ¿y si alguien ha falseado sus "libros y registros"? ¿Y si hay acciones que NO figuran en los libros y registros del emisor? NGL, este cambio específico me hace pensar que hay alguna escotilla de escape.


Las fechas topes de la legislación que están sosteniendo el precio.

Uno acaba el 24 de abril, y se puede extender hasta 24 junio, pero parece que han puesto tope hasta el *31 de mayo*

El otro acaba el 15 de mayo, o hasta el 13 de agosto como maximo

Veremos . .


----------



## antoniussss (8 Abr 2021)

Os apoyo en los días malos simios, os quiero


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Abr 2021)

Vaya volumen (4,6 millones en toda la sesión) , si me dejase el broker hacer leverage de 10 (como en Selfbank para bolsa española), podría yo mismo pumbear el precio de la acción varios minutos.

Flipante.


----------



## jorlau (8 Abr 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Vaya volumen (4,6 millones en toda la sesión) , si me dejase el broker hacer leverage de 10 (como en Selfbank para bolsa española), podría yo mismo pumbear el precio de la acción varios minutos.
> 
> Flipante.



Si, esta todo muy parado.

Según el broker de mi banco (openbank) se negociaron 514.153 títulos.

Que es eso de leverage de 10?


HOLD


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Abr 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Si, esta todo muy parado.
> 
> Según el broker de mi banco (openbank) se negociaron 514.153 títulos.
> 
> ...




Apalancamiento por 10


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Abr 2021)

Hoy parece que el que quiera comprar tendrá opciones, hasta dónde no se, pero hay algunos que predicen bajada fuerte al empezar la sesión.

Yo a estos precios me veo ya bien con lo que tengo, solo si bajara de 130-120 entraría, pero no creo que llegue a eso ni de lejos. Así que otra jornada más.


----------



## mariano2004 (8 Abr 2021)

Por lo menos puede existir algún movimiento, que llevamos unos cuantos días muy monótonos.


----------



## jorlau (8 Abr 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Apalancamiento por 10



Gracias, hay q tener valor para eso 


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (8 Abr 2021)

Junta el 09.06.21, RC presidente 



GameStop anuncia la lista de candidatos a directores para la reunión anual de accionistas de 2021
*Ryan Cohen se convertirá en presidente de la junta después de la reunión anual*
GRAPEVINE, Texas, 8 de abril de 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME) (“GameStop” o la “Compañía”) anunció hoy que está nominando a las siguientes seis personas para que se presenten a las elecciones de su Junta de Directores (la “Junta”) en la Reunión Anual de Accionistas de la Compañía (la “Reunión Anual”) el 9 de junio de 2021: Alan Attal, Larry Cheng, Ryan Cohen, Jim Grube, George Sherman y Yang Xu.
La Compañía también compartió actualizaciones que incluyen:

Luego de la Reunión Anual, la Junta tiene la intención de elegir al Sr. Cohen como Presidente;


Después de la Reunión Anual, todos los directores serán compensados al 100% en equidad;


Después de la Reunión Anual, la compensación de los directores individuales se reducirá aproximadamente un 28% con respecto al año anterior, y


Con efecto inmediato, la Junta ha designado al Sr. Grube para formar parte del Comité de Planificación Estratégica y Asignación de Capital.
*Biografías de los candidatos a nuevo director * 
*Larry Cheng* es cofundador y socio gerente de Volition Capital, una firma de inversión de capital de crecimiento líder con sede en Boston, Massachusetts y el primer inversor en Chewy. Tiene más de dos décadas de experiencia en inversión en capital de riesgo y capital de crecimiento basado en su tiempo en Volition Capital, Fidelity Ventures, Battery Ventures y Bessemer Venture Partners. Actualmente lidera el equipo de Internet y Consumidores en Volition, enfocándose en empresas disruptivas en comercio electrónico, servicios de Internet, marcas de consumo y medios digitales y juegos. Recibió su licenciatura de la Universidad de Harvard, donde se concentró en Psicología.
*Yang Xu* es vicepresidente senior de finanzas y tesorería globales en The Kraft Heinz Company. Tiene más de 20 años de amplia experiencia en los mercados de capitales, finanzas, planificación estratégica, transacciones y operaciones comerciales en EE. UU., Asia y Europa. Antes de The Kraft Heinz Company, ocupó cargos en Whirlpool Corporation y General Electric Healthcare. Tiene una licenciatura en Finanzas de la Universidad de Wuhan, una maestría en administración de la HEC School of Management y una maestría en administración de empresas de la London Business School.




HOLD


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Abr 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Junta el 09.06.21, RC presidente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El 9 de junio, por allá, es el 6/9 

Bonita fecha, a ver si nos chupamos todos las pollas para aquellas.


----------



## WhiteRose (8 Abr 2021)

Entre hoy y mañana será muy buen momento para comprar por la bajadita del 15-20% que espero que metan. Luego ya aguantar sin vender hasta Marte.


----------



## Insurrección (8 Abr 2021)

En serio veis bajadas para hoy ??? En qué bola de cristal miráis ???

Nadie lo sabe, en todo caso la PRE a +4,34%


----------



## chocolate (8 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*184,65*+6,68 (+3,75 %)
A partir del 8 de abril 9:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## WhiteRose (8 Abr 2021)

Ahi está la primera bajadita, parece como que no lo consiguen bajar más. 

No es bueno del todo, porque nos va tocar comprar un poco más caro de lo que pensaba...


----------



## jorlau (8 Abr 2021)

No entiendo de Opciones, pero hay una Teoría que se llama del Dolor Maximo o Máximo Dolor



*¿Qué es la teoría del dolor de options max?*
La teoría del dolor máximo sugiere que el precio subyacente de la opción, o el precio de las acciones en términos más simples, se fijará a un precio específico al vencimiento de las opciones, también conocido como op-ex. Esto infligiría la máxima cantidad de dolor en la pérdida de dólares a todos los tenedores de opciones, que incluye a aquellos que compraron contratos de compra y venta. El precio máximo de dolor es el precio de ejercicio con los contratos más abiertos de opciones de compra y venta que causarían la mayor cantidad de pérdidas. La teoría sugiere que el precio de una acción gravitará hacia el precio máximo de dolor a medida que se acerca la fecha de vencimiento. Si lo hace, la mayoría de las opciones caducarían sin valor y, por lo tanto, infligirían "dolor máximo".




Dicen que esta teoría solo se da por casualidad o por manipulación.

Para las de GME de este viernes, el máximo dolor se da entre 175 y 180.
Pero tengo claro que en GME es casualidad 







__





Swaggy Stocks







swaggystocks.com





En este enlace se puede ver para distintas fechas y distintas acciones.



HOLD


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (8 Abr 2021)

And... is no answer for that


----------



## Hamtel (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (8 Abr 2021)

Ostias, este si que ya ni lo comprendo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Abr 2021)

The new chairman.


----------



## Hamtel (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Abr 2021)

Se la ve una acción de comportamientos naturales...



Por cierto, hace un par días hubo un éxodo de /GME a /superstonk, por si os preguntáis por qué está el subreddit tan paradito.


----------



## Hamtel (8 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Ostias, este si que ya ni lo comprendo.



Además este meme lo ha copiado de Reddit. Nos lee


----------



## Hamtel (8 Abr 2021)

Aumento de ventas del 18%
puede recaudar mil millones de capital nuevo
RC como presidente.

EL PRECIO ES INCORRECTO PERRA


----------



## Hamtel (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (8 Abr 2021)

La reunión de la SEC ha sido aplazada. Malas noticias. Tendremos que esperar aún.


----------



## Hamtel (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## GOL (9 Abr 2021)

Creo que los brokers europeos, la mayoria al menos no prestan las acciones al ser cuentas de efectivo, sin apalancamiento ni margen. Pero es algo a comprobar cada uno. DeGiro tiene una cuenta que si las presta, la trader, pero hay que solicitarla, al igual que la Custody, que no las presta. La cuenta basica creo que tampoco las presta.
Interactive Broker, no estoy seguro, dependera del tipo de cuenta.


----------



## riddle (9 Abr 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Caemos ? o se caen??
> 
> 
> HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (9 Abr 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Creo que los brokers europeos, la mayoria al menos no prestan las acciones al ser cuentas de efectivo, sin apalancamiento ni margen. Pero es algo a comprobar cada uno. DeGiro tiene una cuenta que si las presta, la trader, pero hay que solicitarla, al igual que la Custody, que no las presta. La cuenta basica creo que tampoco las presta.
> Interactive Broker, no estoy seguro, dependera del tipo de cuenta.



Es simple. Cuenta de margen se prestan acciones. Cuenta en efectivo no se prestan. La cuenta básica de DEGiro no presta acciones


----------



## Leviathan (9 Abr 2021)

¿Alguien que tenga el broker de ING sabe como solicitarlo? no encuentro un email especifico del broker para hacerlo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Abr 2021)

Expansion de:


----------



## mariano2004 (9 Abr 2021)

Tarda mucho en la verificación de cuenta DEGIRO?


----------



## WhiteRose (9 Abr 2021)

A este precio "está pa darla" ya

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## malvado (9 Abr 2021)

¿Nadie da el campanazo de salida hoy?

Ahora mismo a *$165,42*

Edito: y el precio estático. Aquí no se mueve nadie.


----------



## chocolate (9 Abr 2021)

malvado dijo:


> ¿Nadie da el campanazo de salida hoy?
> 
> Ahora mismo a *$165,42*
> 
> Edito: y el precio estático. Aquí no se mueve nadie.



Gracias!! (PD: Si, es Jenni)


----------



## malvado (9 Abr 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Gracias!! (PD: Si, es Jenni)
> Ver archivo adjunto 622210



Ahora sí joer


----------



## Hamtel (9 Abr 2021)

Caida engañosa, como siempre. Muy bajo volumen


----------



## Hamtel (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (9 Abr 2021)

Al final se cumple las previsiones que se dieron.
A 140 no llega, pero está entre lo que se dijo. No sé cómo os enteráis.
Estoy aprendiendo con todos vosotros. Gracias


----------



## WhiteRose (9 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Al final se cumple las previsiones que se dieron.
> A 140 no llega, pero está entre lo que se dijo. No sé cómo os enteráis.



Es el mercado, amigo!

Edit: compradas 10 @ 154,96. No me fio pero me quito el sindrome de abstinencia.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Abr 2021)

A ver si entra mi orden de 16 a 150


----------



## WhiteRose (9 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> A ver si entra mi orden de 16 a 150



Pon esa orden a 148,60 o a 152,35, nunca números redondos...


----------



## Hamtel (9 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Pon esa orden a 148,60 o a 152,35, nunca números redondos...



Sí. 150 era para redondear. La tengo a 150,21


----------



## Faramir (9 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Pon esa orden a 148,60 o a 152,35, nunca números redondos...



Buenas noches, y desde la ignorancia, ¿por qué no poner números redondos?. Muchísimas gracias y HOLD!!!


----------



## WhiteRose (9 Abr 2021)

En los números redondos compites con muchos otros compradores o vendedores y es donde todo el mundo tiene órdenes, así que tu orden igual no empata con el mercado. De todas formas es una manía que tengo sobre todo en los stop loss, que aquí no aplica.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Abr 2021)

Plotkin’s Melvin Capital Extends First-Quarter Losses to 49%


(Bloomberg) -- Gabe Plotkin’s Melvin Capital Management, the hedge fund that lost billions of dollars in part by shorting GameStop Corp. shares, ended the first quarter down 49%.Melvin slid 7% last month, reversing a gain of almost 22% the month before, according to people with knowledge of the...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Hamtel (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (9 Abr 2021)

__





SEC.gov | SEC Awards Approximately $2.5 Million to Whistleblower







www.sec.gov


----------



## WhiteRose (9 Abr 2021)

La semana que viene veremos mayor nerviosismo en el valor. La estrategia no les vale y holdear así es fácil, la pondrán a 220-250 a ratos a ver qué pasa.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (9 Abr 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> De momento ya llevamos días sin pisar los $200 y me temo que ayer fue el último día que pisamos los $190.
> 
> Van a crear un suelo estable donde puedan y les convenga. Quizás bajar poco a poco a $130 sin hacer ruido para que psicológicamente eso no cree un efecto llamada de compradores que era lo que propiciaban esas caídas tan abruptas, llamadas a especuladores.



Me autocito. Pasó lo que tenía que pasar. Creo que seguirán con el jueguito bastantes días.


----------



## Faramir (9 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> En los números redondos compites con muchos otros compradores o vendedores y es donde todo el mundo tiene órdenes, así que tu orden igual no empata con el mercado. De todas formas es una manía que tengo sobre todo en los stop loss, que aquí no aplica.



Muchísimas gracias, explicación muy lógica y algo nuevo que he aprendido


----------



## Bonico (10 Abr 2021)

Bueno bueno, bajadas guapas. No sé si quieren que lloremos de los nervios y vendamos, yo desde luego casi lloro por los nervios de reunir dineros rápido para comprar más. Ellos lo bajan, ellos nos lo dan de oferta.

Admito que su estrategia es acertada, menos propaganda y entrevistas y más jugar con la baja capacidad de atención y paciencia de los millenials y zoomers. Si siguen así con dias y meses monótonos de bajada van a quitarse de en medio a muchos, y muchos posibles interesados. Yo por mi parte sigo manteniendo y comprando, bajando el precio medio. Ni trading ni mierdas, 0 movimientos.

Recuerdo a escépticos que:

-Esto es una causa moral, no sólo una oportunidad económica.
-Con sólo 1 acción ayudas a joder a los hedgies de mierda.
-GameStop va en camino de convertirse en un referente de los videojuegos, sin competencia, y con un modelo que funciona.
-Si no sucediera el short squeeze, las acciones siguen siendo muy atractivas.


----------



## anonimocobarde (10 Abr 2021)

Bonico dijo:


> Bueno bueno, bajadas guapas. No sé si quieren que lloremos de los nervios y vendamos, yo desde luego casi lloro por los nervios de reunir dineros rápido para comprar más. Ellos lo bajan, ellos nos lo dan de oferta.
> 
> Admito que su estrategia es acertada, menos propaganda y entrevistas y más jugar con la baja capacidad de atención y paciencia de los millenials y zoomers.



Esto colaba hace dos meses. Después de verla subir DE NUEVO a $300 y mantenerse durante semanas cerca de los 200, sospecho que muchos estamos buscando un suelo firme para entrar fuerte (fuerte es relativo a la economía de cada uno, claro).


----------



## WhiteRose (10 Abr 2021)

Estamos en el suelo de este mes, habrá momentos puntuales que intentarán que toque 120 o 110 (que es el soporte actual), pero será solamente para los de intradia.

Para arriba no hay límite, es la luna, primera parada en 210.

Luego el mercado me dará o me quitará la razónz que en el fondo es lo que me gusta.


Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (10 Abr 2021)

Hay alguna diferencia comprar gme en Alemania que en EEUU????


----------



## Hamtel (10 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Hay alguna diferencia comprar gme en Alemania que en EEUU????



No creo que haya ninguna


----------



## WhiteRose (10 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> No creo que haya ninguna



Creo que el mercado opera en horario europeo, eso no es bueno, mejor por las tardes cómo USA que tenemos mejores biorritmos.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xzess (10 Abr 2021)

Me vuelve a dar la sensación de que esto se vuelve a animar esta semana, estoy volviendo a escuchar campanas de squeeze, más en AMC, pero GME tiene más ruido a su favor. 
Volvemos a la carga, y aguantar los pepinazos que van a meter esta semana.


----------



## jorlau (10 Abr 2021)

A quién interese los enlaces contienen mucha información sobre trucos y estrategias de manipulación del mercado de valores.Todos aplicados en GME, y todavía se inventaran alguno más 





¿Podría ponerse de pie la verdadera estrategia de salida?
DD 
*TL: DR - Los fondos de cobertura están casi fuera de juego, se acerca el final.*

Wassup mis compañeros simios, espero que todos estén teniendo una hermosa semana  <3
Pensé en compartir contigo algunos DD que he estado investigando y ver qué pensamientos tienen mis compañeros cerebros arrugados y tal vez darles una arruga a algunos batidos.
Descargo de responsabilidad: no soy un asesor financiero, no tengo experiencia en finanzas, por favor no use nada en esta publicación como asesoramiento financiero. Esta publicación es puramente para compartir información con la que debe hacer su propia investigación antes de tomar cualquier decisión financiera.
Antecedentes: Desafortunadamente, no puedo usar tanto las matemáticas en mi trabajo, pero tengo buen ojo para los números. Mi trabajo altamente calificado gira en torno al razonamiento lógico y basado en evidencia para resolver problemas. Intentaré aplicar ese conjunto de habilidades a esta saga de GME para investigar qué podría estar pasando.
Sesgo: tengo algunas acciones a un precio
Por donde empezamos Es fácil pasar por alto la imagen más grande a medida que se sumerge en los detalles, por lo que es importante comenzar desde el principio.
Algunos fondos de cobertura venden empresas en corto agresivamente, para reducir activamente el precio de las acciones, tratando de causar una espiral de muerte de una empresa. El precio de la acción irá a 0 y la posición corta nunca tendrá que cerrarse, lo que hará que el fondo de cobertura tenga mucho dinero, ya que nunca recomprar las acciones prestadas.
*¿Cuál es la estrategia de salida de los fondos de cobertura? - Nunca cierre la posición corta.*
Bueno, ¿qué pasa cuando un grupo de simios comienza a comprar todas las acciones y trata de exprimirte? Después de todo, usted es un fondo de cobertura gigante, no pierde dinero, especialmente para un grupo de inversores minoristas. ¿Mantiene la misma estrategia de salida o la modifica? ¿Puede cubrir el interés manteniendo la posición abierta? Etc Etc. Todas estas son preguntas que los fondos de cobertura se hacían a principios de enero, pero todavía se aplican hoy.
En enero vimos que los fondos de cobertura de hecho no cubrieron, tenemos una declaración en la primera reunión del congreso del Sr. Plotkin que indica que el aumento de enero se debió a que la gente compraba a FOMO, no a la cobertura de fondos de cobertura. Entonces, sabemos que todavía están en el juego. ¿Qué más nos dice esto? Nos dice que pensaron que podrían salirse con la suya duplicando, manipulando el precio, difundiendo FUD, dividiendo y conquistando la información y la comunidad. ¿Ha funcionado esto? *No.* Así que profundicemos un poco en otras estrategias de salida, ya que estas personas son extremadamente inteligentes y estoy seguro de que habrían tenido más planes si el original no hubiera funcionado.
Llamo su atención sobre un artículo de investigación de 2005 del profesor John D. Finnerty de Finanzas de la Universidad de Fordham, titulado "Venta en corto, convertibles en espiral de muerte y rentabilidad de la manipulación de acciones". Hay mucha información importante en los artículos que vinculo para cualquier cerebro arrugado interesado, y dejaré algunas lecturas adicionales al final.
https://www.sec.gov/rules/petitions/4-500/jdfinnerty050505.pdf
En la página 35 dice:
'Si el miembro con una posición corta no tiene suficientes acciones en su cuenta para cubrir la posición corta, entonces la NSCC tiene cinco opciones. Puede esperar otro día para ver si el vendedor cura la falla entregando las acciones. En segundo lugar, si determina que la posición corta abierta es una obligación de alta prioridad, puede intentar solicitar un préstamo de acciones suficientes a través de su programa de préstamo de acciones para satisfacer la posición abierta (NSCC, 2003). Si no puede tomar prestadas las acciones, entonces el DTC tiene las tres opciones restantes: (a) puede exigir la compra de un intermediario (obligando al corredor-intermediario vendedor a comprar las acciones en el mercado abierto y entregarlas al DTC). ), (b) comprar las acciones en el mercado libre y cargar el costo de la recompra a la cuenta del vendedor, o (c) como último recurso,
Lo que hemos estado viendo en el caso de GME son las opciones 1 y 2 de NSCC. Intentar retrasar y pedir prestado acciones para cubrir y luego pedir prestado más para cubrirlas, una y otra vez en un bucle gigante. Ambos solo retrasan lo inevitable y no ayudan al fondo de cobertura a cerrar la posición. Los fondos de cobertura están haciendo todo lo posible para evitar las opciones 3/4/5. No estoy del todo seguro de qué significaría la opción 5 para nosotros, pero la 3 y la 4 serían, en esencia, una llamada de margen.
*Entonces, ¿cómo puede el fondo de cobertura romper el círculo y escapar de la enorme posición corta que ha cavado?*
Bueno, en primer lugar, necesitan mantener su flujo de efectivo entrando, por lo que continúan cometiendo malas prácticas con otras acciones en el mercado, al mismo tiempo que hacen cosas complejas en el mercado de opciones para ganar dinero con la volatilidad de las acciones. Por ejemplo, pueden usar cosas como conversiones de opciones para intentar ganar dinero de cualquier forma que manipulen el precio o empujen el precio en una dirección usando un gran número de llamadas / ventas.
Conversion Explained | Online Option Trading Guide
'Una conversión es una estrategia de arbitraje en el comercio de opciones que se puede realizar para obtener una ganancia sin riesgo cuando las opciones están sobrevaloradas en relación con las acciones subyacentes. Para hacer una conversión, el operador compra la acción subyacente y la compensa con una posición corta sintética equivalente (opción de compra larga + opción de compra corta).
Es el mercado de opciones, y el alto interés constante debido al alto precio de las acciones, lo que está causando que los fondos de cobertura se desangran con fuerza. Mantener el precio en el 'máximo dolor' asegura que la mayor cantidad de contratos pierdan valor al vencimiento y eviten que los fondos de cobertura mantengan su flujo de caja.
Bueno, ¿qué pasa con los algoritmos de comercio de alta frecuencia, seguramente los simios no pueden competir con ellos? Me baso en un documento titulado 'Respuesta a las preguntas de la SEC sobre productos negociados en bolsa, número de archivo S7-11-15'
https://archive.is/Ko5TF#selection-44709.0-44779.35
En la página 93 obtenemos una hermosa cita de un trabajo de investigación de Gregory Scopino que dice:
"El mejor enfoque es no ver el ping de alta velocidad como una forma de ejecución anticipada o uso de información privilegiada, sino como una forma análoga a las prácticas comerciales disruptivas, manipuladoras o engañosas, como cerrar (enviar una gran cantidad de operaciones al cierre período para influir en el precio de un contrato), suplantación de identidad (enviar una orden para una operación con la intención de cancelarla de inmediato) o negociación de lavado (auto-negociación o tomar ambos lados de una operación), todos los cuales son ilegales.
Una vez más, esto es exactamente lo que hemos estado viendo. Grandes batallas por precios finales, comercio de algoritmos en escalera, órdenes falsas en datos de nivel 2, etc. Es importante destacar que esto todavía no funciona. Los simios sostienen, los pantalones cortos no pueden cubrir.
Entonces, ¿qué más pueden hacer los fondos de cobertura para mantenerse a flote? Bueno, la página 33 de un artículo de Richard B. Evans puede ayudarnos: 'Interés en corto de ETF y fallas en la entrega: ¿venta al descubierto o cortocircuito operativo?'
http://www.centerforfinancialstabil...short-interest-failures-to-deliver-201808.pdf
"La relación negativa entre las acciones en corto operacional y el diferencial intradiario y la volatilidad de las acciones subyacentes, confirma que la liquidez en las acciones subyacentes mantenidas por los ETF mejora a medida que aumenta la venta en corto".
Esto es exactamente lo que hemos visto hasta ahora. Cortan los ETF que contienen GME para mejorar la liquidez y llevar las acciones de GME a la mesa. Esto les ayuda a mantener el precio bajo, pero no los saca de su posición corta, especialmente cuando el ejército de simios también está comprando todas estas acciones.
' *Bueno, nada de esto está funcionando. Por favor ayuda. ¿Que hago después? ¿Estoy tan jodido? dice el fondo de cobertura. *Y cúal es el siguiente paso? Bueno, tratamos de asustar a los inversores, intentamos usar cosas que no pueden usar para nuestro beneficio y nada de eso funcionó. A continuación, vamos a criticar a la propia empresa y, oh, miren, el informe de ganancias llegará pronto. Perfecto, juguemos con eso.
Un artículo escrito por Veljko Fotak titulado 'Venta al descubierto desnudo: ¿El traje nuevo del emperador?' puede darnos una idea de este juego de fondos de cobertura.
https://www.ou.edu/dam/price/Finance/files/Naked_Short_Selling.pdf
En la conclusión, dice: 'Analizamos los cortos desnudos en Bear Stearns, Lehman, Merrill y AIG en torno a los días que rodean sus dramáticos descensos en el valor de mercado, y encontramos que las ventas al descubierto desnudas anormales en estas víctimas emblemáticas de la crisis financiera de 2008 tuvieron lugar después de y no antes de sus importantes caídas de precios de las acciones y las noticias negativas asociadas; y, por tanto, su destino o su desaparición no fue provocado por vendedores en corto desnudos ».
Esta afirmación parece bastante contraria al punto que está haciendo esta publicación, pero piénselo con mucho cuidado. Decir que la desaparición de estas empresas no fue provocada por desnudos cortos implica que podría haber sido una causa, pero en este caso no lo fue. Bueno, ¿qué vimos con la llamada de ganancias de Gamestop? Hubo algo de FUD y negatividad en los medios que causaron una disminución casi instantánea en el precio después de horas. Al día siguiente, el precio se desplomó con fuerza probablemente debido a un cortocircuito, pero encaja con la metodología de cortocircuito después de la caída inicial del precio y en el caso de ventaja de Gamestop para empujar el precio aún más a la baja. Todo esto para sacar a los simios del árbol y recomprar acciones.
A lo largo de todo esto hay un factor clave. *Tú. *Sentado y leyendo esta publicación ahora mismo. Actualmente, sin siquiera darse cuenta, está luchando activamente contra el fondo de cobertura. *Todo el tiempo que ha estado leyendo, ha estado guardando sus acciones* . *Es así de fácil. No necesitas hacer nada.*
Si bien es difícil analizar cuál es la próxima jugada en su libro (si alguien pudiera, ya estaría retirado en un yate en algún lugar), no quedan muchas opciones para los fondos de cobertura. Podrían intentar llamar a un amigo, pero las nuevas sentencias de DTCC básicamente están cortando su ayuda. Pueden tratar de hacer que el riesgo sea tan grande y sistémico que requieran un rescate, o pasar la factura a otra persona, pero nuevamente estas líneas de ayuda están siendo cortadas. Las paredes se cierran y la soga se aprieta. Las matemáticas indican que el comercio minorista es el único propietario de todo el flotador o más.
En cuanto a que leas este post, ¿qué vas a pensar de todo esto? Bueno, personalmente quito un mensaje simple de esto: *Hedgies r fuk.*
¿Sabes lo que eso significa realmente? Significa que las formas de escapar de cerrar la posición están disminuyendo, y cuando se agotan, los accionistas nombran su precio. Esto solo sucederá una vez antes de que el cabildeo y las reglas entren para evitar que vuelva a ocurrir. Un verdadero evento de cisne negro. Así que bien podría ordeñarlo por cada gota. Si se invirtieran los papeles, puede estar seguro de que le quitarían el último centavo a usted, a sus hijos, a sus nietos ya los hijos de sus nietos. Se asegurarán de que su familia esté endeudada durante generaciones.
Para mí, eso significa que no venderé 1 acción a $ 10 millones de dólares y me quedaré con el resto, me quedaré con cada acción. Esto puede ir matemáticamente al infinito, y quiero saber qué significa eso realmente. Si todos aguantan, el precio aumentará. Una estrategia simple para asegurarse de que todos ganen es *esperar hasta después del pico.*Esto asegura que el cohete tenga el máximo de combustible y no se pierda las ganancias potenciales. Quizás vendo a 10 millones y sigue subiendo a 50 millones. Sí, seré rico, sí, puedo ayudar a los que están cerca de mí y ayudar al planeta, pero pierdo 40 millones por acción. Si vendo después del pico, entonces sí, no obtengo el precio pico, pero en este ejemplo tal vez vendo por 35 millones, un aumento de 3,5 veces con solo esperar. Ya habrás sido muy paciente, ¿por qué no esperar un poco más y ver qué tan alto puede llegar el cohete? Si suficientes personas hacen esto, entonces el precio seguirá subiendo MUCHO más de $ 10 millones, tal vez incluso agregando otro 0 al final. *¡USTED PONE EL PRECIO! *El verdadero precio final solo estará determinado por la codicia y me gusta el dinero, ¿no?
Una pregunta que no pude aclarar en mi investigación y que otros cerebros de arrugas pueden ayudar a aclarar es: si un fondo de cobertura obtiene un margen exigido, liquidado y quebrado, ¿qué sucede con todas sus otras posiciones? ¿Significaría esto que tienen todas sus otras posiciones cortas cerradas? ¿Podría esto significar que todas las demás acciones con alto SI se exprimen al mismo tiempo antes de un colapso gigante a medida que todo el dinero se canaliza a GME?
Es muy posible que cualquier otra jugada o estrategia que utilizarán los fondos de cobertura ya esté en la literatura. La historia siempre se repite. Mire más de cerca y es posible que encontremos más de lo que estábamos buscando.
En resumen, me gusta la acción.

Lectura extra:
https://www.sec.gov/litigation/admin/2012/34-66283.pdf
https://www.frbatlanta.org/-/media/Documents/news/conferences/2009/09short_sell/Boulton.pdf
Editar: Parece que a los bots de votos negativos no les agrado, por favor no dejes que esta publicación muera en nueva 






HOLD


----------



## GOL (11 Abr 2021)

Voy encargando 3 lambos, porque este dice que el valor no es de 69.420$ sino de 298303,53$. Oremos

Pero /u/mpraisinman, ¡no podrán pagar tanto por acción! ¡El DTCC quebrará y la economía mundial se estrellará! El gobierno limitará las ganancias.

No te preocupes amigo simio, esto es completamente falso, y por unas cuantas razones. El seguro DTCC y la media geométrica, así como el hecho de que GME es ahora un fenómeno internacional, por lo que los ojos del mundo están en los EE.UU. No van a intervenir porque si lo hacen pierden ese dulce impuesto sobre las ganancias de capital del 37% que se utilizará para ayudar a arreglar la montaña de la deuda, la gente perdería la confianza en los mercados financieros de EE. La gente perdería la confianza en los mercados financieros de Estados Unidos (todavía cansados de 2008, esto sería el clavo en el ataúd) e invertiría su capital en los mercados extranjeros en lugar de en Estados Unidos. La regla 801, a la que me gusta llamar la regla de "jódete que me pagas", es mi favorita, ya que les permite hacer una llamada de margen a los FCs en corto cuyas posiciones conllevan un riesgo demasiado grande. Ahora estos HF's tienen mucho dinero, pero no tienen billones como el DTCC. De hecho, a partir de 2019, el DTCC tenía 54,2 billones de dólares en activos y están asegurados por 60 billones de dólares. Incluso si GME quiebra completamente el DTCC, la factura simplemente se pasa (al igual que lo fue de HF a DTCC) a la fed, los tipos con impresoras de dinero literal. A partir de ahí la FED imprimirá la cantidad de dinero necesaria para pagar a todos y cada uno de los simios. Y ahora que entiendes que los simios obtendrán tendieses sin importar el pago, aquí es donde entra tu nueva ecuación matemática favorita. La media geométrica. La media geométrica básicamente establece que no todos los cortos serán cubiertos en el pico. Digamos que el 50% de los shorts se cubren a 10k, porque los boomers y venden, el 25% vende a 100k, el 20% vende a 1 millón y el 5% vende a 100 millones, entonces el pago ni siquiera es tan descabellado. /u/Raught19 hizo un gran post antes hablando de los precios sobre lo que el pago sería hasta 20M. Bueno, ahora vamos a ver el pago de algunos números más grandes. En primer lugar, calculo la media geométrica para obtener el precio medio geométrico de las acciones, luego tomo ese número y lo multiplico por 69,4 millones, todas las acciones en circulación de GME. Entiendo que podría usar el float pero prefiero usar números demasiado grandes para tener en cuenta el dolor máximo. También recalcularé estos números asumiendo que hay 140 millones de acciones disponibles y 400 millones de acciones disponibles para tener en cuenta las acciones falsas que hay en el sistema. (más sobre esto en el siguiente párrafo) De acuerdo con la media geométrica, el pago de la DTCC a 100.000.000 dólares/acción sería de 9.330.372.976.600 dólares, o 9,3 billones de dólares a 133.405,397 dólares por acción (media geométrica). Ves, ni siquiera cerca de la quiebra, así que sigamos. El pago de 250.000.000/acción sería de 14.638.712.030.000 dólares, o 14,6 billones de dólares a 210932,45 dólares por acción (media geométrica). El pago de 1.000.000 de dólares por acción sería de 29.277.424.060.000 dólares o 29,2 billones de dólares a 421864,90 dólares por acción (media geométrica). Ahora bien, si hay 140 millones de acciones, entonces el pago por cada una de ellas se duplica, y por 1.000 millones por acción el pago no sería ni siquiera superior a los activos de que dispone la DTCC, que pueden ser liquidados. Si hay 420 millones de acciones, el pago se multiplica por 6, por lo que la DTCC quebraría (suponiendo la liquidación completa de todos los activos y la cobertura total del seguro) en 500 millones de dólares con una media geométrica de 298303,53 dólares por acción. Por tanto, será entonces cuando venda mi primera acción.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## Hamtel (12 Abr 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (12 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



¿Qué efecto tendría esto? Suponiendo que ejercite las opciones sin vender. Debería subir fuerte el precio, ¿no? Al margen de la esperada subida de moral/compra especulativa.

¿Puede ser buen momento para entrar si no se dispara mucho en la apertura?


----------



## OYeah (12 Abr 2021)

Está tardando ese squeeze, ¿eh? XD!

No decaigais, pensad que dinero empleado en aprender esas mierdas y trampas.


----------



## OYeah (12 Abr 2021)

El roaring kitty ese está quedando como muy pesado y fantasma, que alguien le diga que descanse con los memes, tiene el ego como el Zeppelin aquel.


----------



## Faldo (12 Abr 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Está tardando ese squeeze, ¿eh? XD!
> 
> No decaigais, pensad que dinero empleado en aprender esas mierdas y trampas.




Ya ves, a ver si se producen antes del verano que me apetece irme a Bora Bora con mi señora.


----------



## xzess (12 Abr 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Está tardando ese squeeze, ¿eh? XD!
> 
> No decaigais, pensad que dinero empleado en aprender esas mierdas y trampas.



Ya ves, yo he sacado aprox el 120% de mi inversión, de momento.


----------



## chocolate (12 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*158,64*+0,28 (+0,18 %)
A partir del 12 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## malvado (12 Abr 2021)

Menuda hostia en la apertura. 

Me da igual. Aunque valgan 0. Aquí hemos venido a perder dinero.

HOLD!


----------



## Gurney (12 Abr 2021)




----------



## Bonico (12 Abr 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Menuda hostia en la apertura.
> 
> Me da igual. Aunque valgan 0. Aquí hemos venido a perder dinero.
> 
> HOLD!



Si has metido pasta en GME no has perdido absolutamente nada, valga lo que valga. Yo me alegro de que baje, casi temía no poder comprar a saco nunca más.


----------



## Buscape (12 Abr 2021)

Enga parriba joder

HOLD bitches


----------



## WhiteRose (12 Abr 2021)

Lo suyo es que toque 120 y se vean las costuras de millones de compras all around the world.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## malvado (12 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Lo suyo es que toque 120 y se vean las costuras de millones de compras all around the world.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



A 120 tengo el dedo puesto en BUY


----------



## mariano2004 (12 Abr 2021)

Y yo tambien. A 121,5 como aconsejaron, nada de números enteros.


----------



## jorlau (12 Abr 2021)

Que significa ejercitarla?

No entiendo nada de opciones,perdón.


HOLD


----------



## Pimp (12 Abr 2021)

Ojala AMC remonte mira que compre en 17 y la vi en 5 y toso pero esta vez me esta dando una sensación rara, no se que cojones esta pasando


----------



## Hamtel (12 Abr 2021)

Pues nada. Compraré unas pocas más. A ver si redondeo a 100


----------



## Hamtel (12 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Ojala AMC remonte mira que compre en 17 y la vi en 5 y toso pero esta vez me esta dando una sensación rara, no se que cojones esta pasando



Yo creo que volverá a llegar a 20 o así pero no creo que suba mucho más. Estoy esperando que baje de 8 para comprar unas pocas


----------



## mariano2004 (12 Abr 2021)

Amc no tendrá squeeze???


----------



## Hamtel (12 Abr 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (12 Abr 2021)

Cierra en 142,50 o 142??? ahí va a andar la cosa


----------



## ladrillator salvation (12 Abr 2021)

Va a cerrar en 135, si no es menos

edito: que hostias 135. Ojo que llegamos a los 120


----------



## WhiteRose (12 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Va a cerrar en 135, si no es menos
> 
> edito: que hostias 135. Ojo que llegamos a los 120



No lo veo, eso será el miercoles, mañana subidón.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (12 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> No lo veo, eso será el miercoles, mañana subidón.



Gamestop en el XETRA ha cerrado en 121.95... GME va camino de ello


----------



## xzess (12 Abr 2021)

Es normal, la marea está baja, cuadno suba ya vendrá el temporal, veréis como suben ambas derrepente un día, quizás no sea un squeeze pero veo a GME en 200 este mes y AMC sobre 15, por ahora está ocurriendo lo que tiene que ocurrir.
Ojo por mis webos peludos y mi bola de plástico rancio.


----------



## WhiteRose (12 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Gamestop en el XETRA ha cerrado en 121.95... GME va camino de ello



El xetra debe ir en euros, no?

De todas formas ha sido un día maravilloso, mañana si no sube un 10% o 15% creo que el resto de semana será de caída a 110-120.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ladrillator salvation (12 Abr 2021)

En Euros si, ni se me había pasado por la cabeza la moneda. Me había quedado solamente con el numerito.

Buen pump a 150 dólares ahora. Uno no se aburre con esta acción


----------



## WhiteRose (12 Abr 2021)

Las CALL de DFV expiran el jueves.

Buena explicación!


----------



## Pimp (12 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Yo creo que volverá a llegar a 20 o así pero no creo que suba mucho más. Estoy esperando que baje de 8 para comprar unas pocas



Yo en 6-7 compro mas ya baje el average a 15 pero ahora tendré otra oportunidad, es que solo por los numerazos de godzilla vs kong y lo bien que están funcionando los cines debería subir un montón o al menos no bajar. Aquí se holdea como campeón que estoy aquí desde enero palmando como un cerdo y aquí seguiré


----------



## Hamtel (13 Abr 2021)




----------



## malvado (13 Abr 2021)

Por si te sirve yo es la primera vez en mi vida que no pongo un SL. Ya sabía que dinero puesto en GME era dinero perdido. Igual, es algo personal.

Y si hoy siguen bajando entraré y perderé más. Cosas de retardeds.


----------



## chocolate (13 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*141,99*+0,90 (+0,64 %)
A partir del 13 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## antoniussss (13 Abr 2021)

Buena jaca


----------



## chocolate (13 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buena jaca



Jessica Biel, un valor seguro cual GME


----------



## antoniussss (13 Abr 2021)

La jessy, la jenny....todo joyitas


----------



## Hamtel (13 Abr 2021)

Compradas unas cuantas más.


----------



## Hamtel (13 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (13 Abr 2021)

Ha comenzado con bastante volumen la primera hora. Luego está siendo el volumen más bajo en meses


----------



## Bonico (13 Abr 2021)

Yo de verdad espero con ganas que baje algo mas o se mantenga para meter más a final de mes. No he vendido nada nunca ni para hacer trading, el juego para mí es ir bajando el precio medio de compra cada vez. Ahora está tocando cifras atractivas, ya si baja de 100 me da algo.

Me alegra pensar que hay un hedgie de mierda con taquicardia cada segundo que pasa que piensa que alguna vez vamos a soltar algo. No sé si entienden que la condición para soltar GME es que ellos desaparezcan en una explosión, y lo mismo ni siquiera porque GME promete.

Buen aporte redditor: 

Se nos enseña que somos mierda desde pequeños en las cárceles infantiles, y mira ahora. 

Lo que sucede con WSB y GME es la prueba *objetiva y directa *de que las élites necesitan una cortina de humo y mil engaños para mantenerse a flote, en todos los niveles y aspectos de la sociedad.


----------



## Hamtel (13 Abr 2021)

Un día más, un día menos


----------



## sashimi (13 Abr 2021)

Me habéis hecho el lío con esta mierda y no para de bajar


----------



## jorlau (13 Abr 2021)

GameStop anuncia el canje anticipado voluntario de notas senior
*La eliminación de la deuda a largo plazo fortalecerá aún más el balance de la empresa y apoyará la transformación*
GRAPEVINE, Texas, 13 de abril de 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - *GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME* ), emitió hoy un aviso irrevocable de redención para rescatar $ 216,4 millones en el monto principal de sus bonos senior al 10% con vencimiento en 2023 (los “Bonos” ) el 30 de abril de 2021. Esta redención anticipada voluntaria cubre el monto total de las Obligaciones Negociables en circulación.
Los pagarés serán rescatados por la Compañía usando efectivo disponible, a un precio de rescate del 100% de su monto principal, más intereses devengados y no pagados hasta, pero excluyendo, la fecha de rescate del 30 de abril de 2021, más la prima aplicable debido a titulares de las Obligaciones Negociables en relación con un reembolso anticipado.
Los pagarés se entregarán a la Asociación Nacional de Bancos de EE. UU. (El "Fideicomisario") a cambio del pago del precio de rescate como se describe con más detalle en el aviso de rescate enviado a los tenedores registrados de los pagarés



Una empresa q paga sus deudas anticipadamente y se queda libre para hacer cosas, uhmm, esto promete.

Me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (13 Abr 2021)




----------



## xzess (14 Abr 2021)

AMC preparándose para un squeeze, vuelve a crear el vórtice, si la gente holdea subirá mucho, está teniendo utilizaciones de las acciones prestadas que rondan el 100% durante días, está subiendo la comisión por prestado, vamos que lo están haciendo redondo. GME lo veo más difícil, pero sigo con mi predicción de este mes 15, y 200. Eso sí, creo que hay que pasar penurias en 5-7 y <100.


----------



## mariano2004 (14 Abr 2021)

Solo se han movido 397 acciones desde que abrió el mercado en FRA???


----------



## Hamtel (14 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 627237
> 
> Solo se han movido 397 acciones desde que abrió el mercado en FRA???



Sí. No hay acciones a la venta. Ayer cuando compré se realizo la operación inmediatamente pero no tuve las acciones hasta el cierre. EEsto va a explotar


----------



## mariano2004 (14 Abr 2021)

Ostiassss, tambien AMC esta igual.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (14 Abr 2021)

Gamestop que en cuanto deposite la deuda en el banco (sin necesidad de pagarla aun) ya puede pagar dividendos, y si tienes cortos debes cubrir ese dividendo...


----------



## Pimp (14 Abr 2021)

xzess dijo:


> AMC preparándose para un squeeze, vuelve a crear el vórtice, si la gente holdea subirá mucho, está teniendo utilizaciones de las acciones prestadas que rondan el 100% durante días, está subiendo la comisión por prestado, vamos que lo están haciendo redondo. GME lo veo más difícil, pero sigo con mi predicción de este mes 15, y 200. Eso sí, creo que hay que pasar penurias en 5-7 y <100.



Eso vi ayer que los cortos de AMC estan siendo de locos la virgen puta, ojala sea asi hermano


----------



## jorlau (14 Abr 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Gamestop que en cuanto deposite la deuda en el banco (sin necesidad de pagarla aun) ya puede pagar dividendos, y si tienes cortos debes cubrir ese dividendo...




Les costaría una pasta, pero si encima sacan una criptomoneda para para pagar un criptodividendo, sería la leche...



GameCoin: Dividendo especial en solicitud de cripto
Opinión 

TLDR; Si Gamestop emitiera un dividendo especial en un lanzamiento de Crypto, enviaría a aquellos que crearon acciones falsas luchando por encontrar GMECoin para pagar dividendos en esas posiciones. Llámelo un Crypto-Squeeze provocado por la manipulación del mercado.
*******
*Cripto como dividendo especial: cómo podría funcionar*
Ahora, si estuviera desarrollando una criptografía y deseara promover la transición de mi empresa al comercio electrónico ... podría vincular dicha criptografía a un dividendo especial (esto se ha hecho antes: Overstock Pays Blockchain-Powered Dividend - crédito a usted / fsocietyfwallstreet para eso) y usar mi cerebro completamente racional para llegar a una decisión completamente racional, para crear 1 Token (llámelo GMECoin) por cada 1 acción de GME que (supuestamente) existe financiada a $ 5 la pieza. Eso es aproximadamente 70M, así que hagámoslo 75M y tengamos 5M a mano, por si acaso ... No sé, como Gamestop quería *recaudar $ 1,000,000,000 sin crear 3.5M más de acciones de GME* . Porque sé que no me comprometí con nada. Simplemente lo tiró por ahí ... por diversión.
GameCoin

Cuando emita este dividendo especial, publicaría inmediatamente este nuevo Crypto a $ 5; dudoso (lulz, con seriedad) que iría a cualquier parte rápidamente. Cada acción de GME recibe 1 GMECoin, por un valor de $ 5 en el lanzamiento. Solo 70 millones de acciones, ¿verdad? Lulz ...
Al día siguiente, después de mi anuncio, podría enumerar los otros 5.000.000 de GMECoin en el mercado y ver qué sucede. Si alguien dentro de un grupo de alguien REALMENTE necesita encontrar GMECoin para ... hmmm ... pagar un colectivo 550,000,000 de acciones falsas (más o menos 500 millones de acciones falsas) cada una por GMECoin, es posible que estén desesperados por encontrarlas, y rápido, antes que los demás.

*El Crypto-Squeeze*
Podría ver el valor de GMECoin el día después del anuncio pasar de $ 5, a $ 500, a $ 500,000, a $ 50,000,000 por pieza. ¿Quizás?
Pero no sé de qué estoy hablando. Soy solo un mono, probablemente vendería mi (s) GMECoin (s) y compraría más GME con él. Me gusta mucho la acción.

*¿Crypto ya está en los planes de Gamestops?*
Veo que Gamestop está contratando a muchos desarrolladores, y gracias a u / Pouyaaaa por encontrar esta oferta de trabajo de GME para un analista, desarrollador de seguridad que menciona Crypto como una habilidad adicional, parece evidente que ya se están preparando para sumergirse en Crypto, por su eje de comercio electrónico y juegos electrónicos.

*Renuncias.*
No sé de qué estoy hablando.
No soy un gato
Golpeo el teclado con crayones para ganarme la vida.
No es asesoramiento financiero o de desarrollo criptográfico.



Y al pagar la deuda también les permite participar en fusiones, adquisiciones y combinaciones de negocios ( e-sports ?,...)

Me gusta la accion.


HOLD


----------



## algoma (14 Abr 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Gamestop que en cuanto deposite la deuda en el banco (sin necesidad de pagarla aun) ya puede pagar dividendos, y si tienes cortos debes cubrir ese dividendo...



Cuando una compañía paga dividendos el precio de la acción baja en esa cantidad, así que no veo ninguna razón por la que esto afecte a los cortos.
(Pero igualmente, aunque así fuera, si tienes cortos a 10 de una acción que vale 150, la calderilla de los dividendos son el menor de tus problemas...)


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Abr 2021)

Esta gente no esta moviendo ninguna cripto?


----------



## Hamtel (14 Abr 2021)




----------



## chocolate (14 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*143,22*+2,23 (+1,58 %)
A partir del 14 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (14 Abr 2021)

Subiendo a lo bestia


----------



## Hamtel (14 Abr 2021)

En cuanto baja el volumen baja la acción. I like the stock


----------



## xzess (14 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Eso vi ayer que los cortos de AMC estan siendo de locos la virgen puta, ojala sea asi hermano



Parece que siguen metiendo cortos hoy, si la acción aguanta y sigue la tendencia al alza, les va a explotar en la cara. Exagerado!!.


----------



## Maxos (14 Abr 2021)

algoma dijo:


> Cuando una compañía paga dividendos el precio de la acción baja en esa cantidad, así que no veo ninguna razón por la que esto afecte a los cortos.
> (Pero igualmente, aunque así fuera, si tienes cortos a 10 de una acción que vale 150, la calderilla de los dividendos son el menor de tus problemas...)



Si tienes cortos tu debes pagar el dividendo al propietario de la acción. Es un dinero que tendrían que adelantar, mientras que si mantienen los cortos pueden aplazar la compra esperando que el precio baje.


----------



## mariano2004 (14 Abr 2021)

Van las 2 escopetadas


----------



## LUIS MARIN (14 Abr 2021)

y porque la suben pudiendo bajarla?


----------



## xzess (14 Abr 2021)

Tiene volumen decente, nosé donde ves que no lo tienen, entre 100k y 1M por minuto en AMC, y entre 70k y 240k en GME.


----------



## WhiteRose (14 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Sí. No hay acciones a la venta. Ayer cuando compré se realizo la operación inmediatamente pero no tuve las acciones hasta el cierre. EEsto va a explotar



Jooooooder, yo pensaba que era un fallo de notificacion del broker... Las últimas tardaron 2 días entonces.

Una operación que hice en 1 o 2 horas, no le llegó la notif de compra nunca, solo se género la de venta con su jugosa plusvi.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## INE (14 Abr 2021)

¿Ya estáis comprando a saco?


----------



## malvado (14 Abr 2021)

*GME $164,20*

HOLD RETARDEDS HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (14 Abr 2021)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> y porque la suben pudiendo bajarla?



Para que la gente no se pase comprando!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (14 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Jooooooder, yo pensaba que era un fallo de notificacion del broker... Las últimas tardaron 2 días entonces.
> 
> Una operación que hice en 1 o 2 horas, no le llegó la notif de compra nunca, solo se género la de venta con su jugosa plusvi.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



No hay apenas acciones reales disponibles. La gente está holdeando como cabrones


----------



## Hamtel (14 Abr 2021)




----------



## ladrillator salvation (14 Abr 2021)

después del spike del principio, hoy será todo lateral bajista. GME y AMC.

Sigues haciendo day trading White Rose?


----------



## WhiteRose (14 Abr 2021)

Tranquilidad, no veo oportunidad clara, no entro. Veo esto y se me quitan las ganas:




Mejor, más fácil y menos posibilidades de equivocarte. Me conozco y si tocara ahora los 450 ya habría vendido la mitad.


----------



## Hamtel (14 Abr 2021)

Baja el volumen y baja la acción . No falla


----------



## Pimp (15 Abr 2021)

Entrevistaza ayer de un grande como TREY TRADES con el ceo de AMC ha dicho que no van a poner las 500 millones de acciones que pedían, pues eso que la sigan chupando.

Aquí la tenéis por si le queréis dar un vistazo


----------



## chocolate (15 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*163,02*-3,51 (-2,11 %)
A partir del 15 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (15 Abr 2021)

Al parecer mañana y el 21 vencen muchísimas opciones....que la gente está Holdeando y obligando a que les den acciones, acciones que tienen que comprar. La ley dice algo como que de límite tienen 1 o 3 días apra comprar y entregar todas esas acciones desde que vencen los contratos de opciones.

Leí algo que necesitaban comprar 20% de todas las acciones existentes para dárselas a estos de las opciones..........


Veremos pues en que queda.


----------



## antoniussss (15 Abr 2021)

si algún forero sabio sabe mas de qué pasa con esto de las opciones del 16/04 y 21/04 que nos lo explique porque no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Hamtel (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (15 Abr 2021)

DFV está desatado en twitter


----------



## mariano2004 (15 Abr 2021)

Eso veo


----------



## Hamtel (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## Pimp (15 Abr 2021)

Hoy gme se hace caldo un poco y AMC sube un poco, vamos alguna de las dos me tiene que dar el lambo si o si


----------



## WhiteRose (15 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Solo por este tuit hubiera comprado 10, me encanta coger un cuchillo cuando cae...


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

Por cierto, las historias estas de comprar opciones o CALLs o como se llamen, desde España no se puede para el mercado americano, no? osea que no podemos nosotros comprar de eso (Tampoco lo iba a hacer.....era para Alpha Pro Tech xD)


----------



## anonimocobarde (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por cierto, las historias estas de comprar opciones o CALLs o como se llamen, desde España no se puede para el mercado americano, no? osea que no podemos nosotros comprar de eso (Tampoco lo iba a hacer.....era para Alpha Pro Tech xD)



En teoría con degiro se puede, pero en la práctica solo deja comprar opciones de cuatro índices guarros. O al menos yo no he encontrado otra cosa.








__





Productos y Mercados | Invierta a nivel mundial | DEGIRO


Trading online en las bolsas más grandes del mundo. Invierta por ejemplo, en Nasdaq, NYSE, Bolsa de Madrid, Bolsa de Londres (LSE), XETRA a través de DEGIRO.




www.degiro.es


----------



## xzess (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> si algún forero sabio sabe mas de qué pasa con esto de las opciones del 16/04 y 21/04 que nos lo explique porque no tengo ni idea.



Básicamente, los contratos de opciones son los que mueven los squeeze. Esos contratos tienen fecha de caducidad, y siempre acaban en viernes, la cosa es que se pueden ver las opciones que finalizan cada viernes y ahí se lee bien el sentimiento de la gente, viendo cuántas y a qué precio, es como ver las apuestas en un combate de boxeo, se ve por quien apuesta la gente, con las opciones ves porque precio se apuesta. Si la acción acaba por encima de un precio determinado y los dueños deciden ejecutar ese contrato el bróker está obligado a comprar las opciones de ese contrato. 
Por ejemplo si AMC acaba por encima de 20 y todas las opciones fueran ejecutadas, se tendrían que comprar varios millones de acciones, lo que haría subir el precio considerablemente. Por eso los viernes intentan evitar que llegue a un precio fijo que es redondo en incrementos de 0,5.
AMC está bastante salvaje hoy, en opciones y en cortos, a día de hoy está muy por encima de GME en posibilidades de squeeze, pero claro esto puede cambiar en cualquier momento, aunque se está aguantando muchísimo, y la olla tiene muchísima presión, amc tiene una utilización del float cercana al 100% desde hace unos días, las compras son superiores a las ventas y el número de acciones usadas para shorts es bestial, el interés por el préstamo de acciones para cortos ha subido muchísimo, y si el precio sigue aguantando y sube un poco más, están jodidos, se están metiendo en el pozo.
Sinceramente con GME no veo esos movimientos, supongo que por el riesgo que les supondría, pensaron que podrían con AMC pero ahí estamos.


----------



## WhiteRose (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por cierto, las historias estas de comprar opciones o CALLs o como se llamen, desde España no se puede para el mercado americano, no? osea que no podemos nosotros comprar de eso (Tampoco lo iba a hacer.....era para Alpha Pro Tech xD)



Claro que se puede, pero no con un Broker Paco como Degiro


----------



## xzess (16 Abr 2021)

Pues el rango es infinito, se acerca a squeeze si hay presión hoy ocurre seguro. Parece que alguno se ha dado cuenta y el precio ya está por encima de 10 en el premarket. Hoy será batalla dura, o quizás squeeze del tirón, ¿porque digo esto?

En este link:




__





IBorrowDesk







iborrowdesk.com




Ahí se indica la comisión y el número de acciones disponibles para hacer cortos, como ves hoy solamente hay 10k y la comisión estratosferica de un 15,5%, hace 2 semanas había millones.
¿Qué quiere decir esto? 
Simple que quien quiera poner cortos pagará mucho interés y solamente hay para poner 10k hoy, ayer se quedaron sin ellas por eso subió, hoy de apertura ya no hay, lo que equivale a que solo se puede comprar y vender al uso, con lo cual será más fácil presionar y al ser más fácil, esos millones de acciones que metieron en cortos días atrás, cuanto más esperen y más suba la acción mucha más pasta palman, y en algún momento tienen que cerrar las posiciones haciendo subir la acción, si esperan a verse obligados será una sangría, si lo hacen a poco pues subirá el precio.
Parece que están pillados ya que no han cubierto nada a día de hoy y seguían intentando bajarla. No pudieron!
Eso junto a la exagerada cantidad de opciones que hay a más de 10, para la semana que viene o quizás hoy, puede ocurrir la madre del cordero si se juntan short squeeze y gamma squeeze de las opciones. 
Por cierto AMC esta prácticamente censurado de WSB, no se muy bien porque, estando el tema como está, que hasta medios grandes avisan de posible short squeeze en AMC, y tiene mejores datos a favor a día de hoy que GME cuando lo hizo.

Edit:
Añado esto
AMC - Short Interest - AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc - Short Sale Volume, Borrow Rates, Fails-To-Deliver 

Actualizado a hoy, cero acciones disponibles, volumen de cortos ayer del 32%, antes de ayer era más, pero ya no hay acciones disponibles así que nada, a subir el precio. 
Esto no quiere decir que no exista ninguna acción disponible, porque no hay datos oficiales y hay otras maneras de hacer bajar precios, pero es un indicador claro de que si hay alguna, son muy pocas.


----------



## SheldonCooper (16 Abr 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Básicamente, los contratos de opciones son los que mueven los squeeze. Esos contratos tienen fecha de caducidad, y siempre acaban en viernes, la cosa es que se pueden ver las opciones que finalizan cada viernes y ahí se lee bien el sentimiento de la gente, viendo cuántas y a qué precio, es como ver las apuestas en un combate de boxeo, se ve por quien apuesta la gente, con las opciones ves porque precio se apuesta. Si la acción acaba por encima de un precio determinado y los dueños deciden ejecutar ese contrato el bróker está obligado a comprar las opciones de ese contrato.
> Por ejemplo si AMC acaba por encima de 20 y todas las opciones fueran ejecutadas, se tendrían que comprar varios millones de acciones, lo que haría subir el precio considerablemente. Por eso los viernes intentan evitar que llegue a un precio fijo que es redondo en incrementos de 0,5.
> AMC está bastante salvaje hoy, en opciones y en cortos, a día de hoy está muy por encima de GME en posibilidades de squeeze, pero claro esto puede cambiar en cualquier momento, aunque se está aguantando muchísimo, y la olla tiene muchísima presión, amc tiene una utilización del float cercana al 100% desde hace unos días, las compras son superiores a las ventas y el número de acciones usadas para shorts es bestial, el interés por el préstamo de acciones para cortos ha subido muchísimo, y si el precio sigue aguantando y sube un poco más, están jodidos, se están metiendo en el pozo.
> Sinceramente con GME no veo esos movimientos, supongo que por el riesgo que les supondría, pensaron que podrían con AMC pero ahí estamos.



Es así como comentas pero hay un detalle importante. En teoría las opciones ya están cubiertas con anterioridad por los market makers. Una cosa bien distinta es si hay una subida de precio repentino lo que provocaría el famoso Gamma Squeeze al tener que comprar los market makers las acciones que todavía no habían cubierto.

por ejemplo opciones call de hoy a 400 no tienen apenas cobertura (delta), pero si el precio de la acción sube a 300-350, los market makers han de comprar acciones para ir cubriendo... eso hace un remolino conocido como gamma squeeze y to the moon!

al que preguntaba por trading de opciones yo utilizo firstrade


----------



## algoma (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por cierto, las historias estas de comprar opciones o CALLs o como se llamen, desde España no se puede para el mercado americano, no? osea que no podemos nosotros comprar de eso (Tampoco lo iba a hacer.....era para Alpha Pro Tech xD)



Se puede hacer perfectamente, por ejemplo con IB.


----------



## algoma (16 Abr 2021)

SheldonCooper dijo:


> Es así como comentas pero hay un detalle importante. En teoría las opciones ya están cubiertas con anterioridad por los market makers. Una cosa bien distinta es si hay una subida de precio repentino lo que provocaría el famoso Gamma Squeeze al tener que comprar los market makers las acciones que todavía no habían cubierto.
> 
> por ejemplo opciones call de hoy a 400 no tienen apenas cobertura (delta), pero si el precio de la acción sube a 300-350, los market makers han de comprar acciones para ir cubriendo... eso hace un remolino conocido como gamma squeeze y to the moon!
> 
> al que preguntaba por trading de opciones yo utilizo firstrade



Los que tienen que cubrir son los que te han vendido la opción, no los market makers (pueden ser ellos, un fondo, o cualquier otra persona).


----------



## SheldonCooper (16 Abr 2021)

algoma dijo:


> Los que tienen que cubrir son los que te han vendido la opción, no los market makers (pueden ser ellos, un fondo, o cualquier otra persona).



una persona no sé si puede, yo si vendo una opción he de tener 100 acciones que lo cubre, al menos sólo puedo vender covered calls, yo no tengo permitido vender naked calls


----------



## algoma (16 Abr 2021)

SheldonCooper dijo:


> una persona no sé si puede, yo si vendo una opción he de tener 100 acciones que lo cubre, al menos sólo puedo vender covered calls, yo no tengo permitido vender naked calls



Será porque tienes una cuenta cash. En una cuenta margin sí que puedes, yo mismo lo he hecho.


----------



## SheldonCooper (16 Abr 2021)

algoma dijo:


> Será porque tienes una cuenta cash. En una cuenta margin sí que puedes, yo mismo lo he hecho.



ah, no sabía eso, pues que huevos jajaja prefiero no poder


----------



## jorlau (16 Abr 2021)

SheldonCooper dijo:


> Es así como comentas pero hay un detalle importante. En teoría las opciones ya están cubiertas con anterioridad por los market makers. Una cosa bien distinta es si hay una subida de precio repentino lo que provocaría el famoso Gamma Squeeze al tener que comprar los market makers las acciones que todavía no habían cubierto.
> 
> por ejemplo opciones call de hoy a 400 no tienen apenas cobertura (delta), pero si el precio de la acción sube a 300-350, los market makers han de comprar acciones para ir cubriendo... eso hace un remolino conocido como gamma squeeze y to the moon!
> 
> al que preguntaba por trading de opciones yo utilizo firstrade



Hola, yo también uso Firstrade aunque no uso las opciones, es q no las entiendo.

Es mejor q tengas una cuenta cash ya q parece q no pueden prestar tus acciones y con una cuenta margen las pueden prestar sin tu consentimiento, aunque no se si lo harán.

Otra cosa q he descubierto en los foros de Reddit, es q Firstrade utiliza PFOF (pago por flujo de pedidos) con Citadel y eso me tiene un poco mosca.

Yo por si acaso he diversificado en varios brokers.


HOLD


----------



## SheldonCooper (16 Abr 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Hola, yo también uso Firstrade aunque no uso las opciones, es q no las entiendo.
> 
> Es mejor q tengas una cuenta cash ya q parece q no pueden prestar tus acciones y con una cuenta margen las pueden prestar sin tu consentimiento, aunque no se si lo harán.
> 
> ...



Firstrade me gusta el tema estrategia y demás en opciones, aún aprendiendo. las acciones las tengo en banco, pero opciones hay que ir a usa o en bancos de europa te matan las comisiones, sobre el order flow hasta fidelity vende order flow de opciones.

nunca he ido a margen le tengo respeto al tema


----------



## nuevahola (16 Abr 2021)

Según indica esta web, para hoy han aparecido 1.000.000 de acciones más disponibles para ser prestadas.. 



xzess dijo:


> Pues el rango es infinito, se acerca a squeeze si hay presión hoy ocurre seguro. Parece que alguno se ha dado cuenta y el precio ya está por encima de 10 en el premarket. Hoy será batalla dura, o quizás squeeze del tirón, ¿porque digo esto?
> 
> En este link:
> 
> ...


----------



## Naga2x (16 Abr 2021)

¿Alguien sabe cómo hacer que Degiro no preste mis acciones? ¿O por defecto no las presta? quería poner venta a un precio estratosférico pero no me deja a más de alrededor de un 150%.


----------



## WhiteRose (16 Abr 2021)

Bueno, ¿alguien apuesta precio máximo que tocará hoy?

Empiezo yo: 168 usd


----------



## SheldonCooper (16 Abr 2021)

nuevahola dijo:


> Según indica esta web, para hoy han aparecido 1.000.000 de acciones más disponibles para ser prestadas..



iborrowdesk solo muestra datos de ibk.

mirad lo que dice s3 (quien se fie de ellos) sobre amc


----------



## nuevahola (16 Abr 2021)

Naga2x dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo hacer que Degiro no preste mis acciones? ¿O por defecto no las presta? quería poner venta a un precio estratosférico pero no me deja a más de alrededor de un 150%.



Creo que la única manera de que Degiro no preste tus acciones es teniendo una cuenta Custody.


----------



## xzess (16 Abr 2021)

nuevahola dijo:


> Según indica esta web, para hoy han aparecido 1.000.000 de acciones más disponibles para ser prestadas..



Por eso digo que se tome como indicador, ese número no algo público sino cálculos en base a sus datos o lo que quieran dar. De todas formas sin duda es indicador de por dónde va la cosa, y no se han visto números así en esas webs antes. 
En la web que indicas, la comisión tambien marca un 15%, que tampoco es fiable sino una media de los datos que tendrán.
Todo cogido con cuidado.


----------



## xzess (16 Abr 2021)

nuevahola dijo:


> Según indica esta web, para hoy han aparecido 1.000.000 de acciones más disponibles para ser prestadas..



Raro lo de esa web, acabo de mirar y ponen a GME con 10k de acciones y AMC con cerca de un millón, cuadno he mirado múltiples otras webs y es al contrario GME tiene cerca del millón y AMC 10k.
Algo raro hay ahí.


----------



## xzess (16 Abr 2021)

Naga2x dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo hacer que Degiro no preste mis acciones? ¿O por defecto no las presta? quería poner venta a un precio estratosférico pero no me deja a más de alrededor de un 150%.



Para eso tienes que cambiar la cuenta a "custody" lo que cambia tus comisiones y otras cosas, es más cara.


----------



## mariano2004 (16 Abr 2021)

Cuenta custody para seguro. No vale la standard. Te tendrás que abrir una nueva


----------



## jorlau (16 Abr 2021)

Hoy ha empezado antes 







HOLD


----------



## chocolate (16 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*155,95*-0,49 (-0,31 %)
A partir del 16 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2021)

GME Historical Prices | ChartExchange


Live Gamestop Corporation - Class A chart, GME stock price in real-time and GME historical prices.




chartexchange.com


----------



## mariano2004 (16 Abr 2021)

Amc no supera los 10 hoy.
Gme rodará los 159


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

Hoy debería ser el principio del final...... Pillo sitio.

(No necesariamente tiene que subir hoy, solo digo que hoy es el principio de todo)


----------



## LUIS MARIN (16 Abr 2021)

es que a este ritmo nos da la Navidad


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

He tardado 1 hora y media, pero he puesto precios límites de venta de 1 acción en 1 acción de mis 155 que tengo. 

1 a 1000...1 a 2000....y así sucesivamente hasta 1 en 155.000


Lo se, soy un puto simio y solo un retarded gastaría 2 horas en hacer algo asi


----------



## SheldonCooper (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> He tardado 1 hora y media, pero he puesto precios límites de venta de 1 acción en 1 acción de mis 155 que tengo.
> 
> 1 a 1000...1 a 2000....y así sucesivamente hasta 1 en 155.000
> 
> ...



jajaja pero di la verdad, ¿ya has calculado cuánto ganarás cuando se ejecuten?

yo acabo de recargar opciones para el próximo viernes, no me gusta comerme el finde pero creo que esta noche DFV pondrá sus posiciones y hay rumores de que ha comprado más


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2021)

Vaya volumen más bajo


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

SheldonCooper dijo:


> jajaja pero di la verdad, ¿ya has calculado cuánto ganarás cuando se ejecuten?
> 
> yo acabo de recargar opciones para el próximo viernes, no me gusta comerme el finde pero creo que esta noche DFV pondrá sus posiciones y hay rumores de que ha comprado más



En principio las ejecutaba y le van a dar todas esas acciones que tenía en opciones, no?


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

SheldonCooper dijo:


> jajaja pero di la verdad, ¿ya has calculado cuánto ganarás cuando se ejecuten?
> 
> yo acabo de recargar opciones para el próximo viernes, no me gusta comerme el finde pero creo que esta noche DFV pondrá sus posiciones y hay rumores de que ha comprado más



Ni idea, esas cuentas las lleva el novio de mi novia.


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2021)

116.000 online ahora mismo en r/Superstonk. Todos conectados para ver como el cohete sigue sin despegar. Algun día lo hará. Hay que ser pacientes


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> En principio las ejecutaba y le van a dar todas esas acciones que tenía en opciones, no?



50.000 acciones creo que eran


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## jorlau (16 Abr 2021)

Parece que las va a ejercitar






50.000 acciones a 12$, joder q tio


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## xzess (16 Abr 2021)

La comisión de préstamo en AMC subiendo, hoy 17,9. No pueden con ella.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

Pues nada, se reserva lo bueno pal lunes entonces, buen finde, espero que abra con un GAP del 200% para que todos los que se hayan salido, entren más caros.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

Lo he visto en Reddit, ha ejercitado las opciones jajajajjaja 30 pico millones de euros tiene, 200.000 acciones en total


----------



## SheldonCooper (16 Abr 2021)

Confirmado, ha ejercido las opciones y comprado 50k más!


----------



## SheldonCooper (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Lo he visto en Reddit, ha ejercitado las opciones jajajajjaja 30 pico millones de euros tiene, 200.000 acciones en total



Ojo que ha comprado 50k más


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

SheldonCooper dijo:


> Ojo que ha comprado 50k más



50 k mas de qué? de opciones?


----------



## SheldonCooper (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> 50 k mas de qué? de opciones?



tenía 100k acciones y 500 opciones. Ejerció las 500 opciones = 50k

además compro 50k acciones

total 200k


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> 50 k mas de qué? de opciones?



ya lo entiendo

tenia 100k de acciones, 500 opciones por 100 acciones.....mas 50k de acciones que ha comprado aparte xD


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

holly mollyyyyyyy


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2021)

A 55,17 tiene sus acciones. Yo a 67,24. Quiero comprar más si vuelve a bajar de 140. Veremos. Como ya han dicho ante,, esto puede llevar un tiempo pero parece que los simios somos difíciles de doblegar. Nadie está vendiendo.

Lo curioso es que publicó esto con un "actualización final", a las 4:20. Mucha gente espera que el día 20 explote pero yo no creo en fechas concretas. Acabará explotando si seguimos aguantando


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2021)

Sí, sí. Ya lo se. De ahí el dineral que tiene para invertir. Pero hay que tener huevos, o tener información privilegiada, para doblarse. Tiene invertidos en GME 11 millones.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (17 Abr 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Van a crear un suelo estable donde puedan y les convenga. Quizás bajar poco a poco a $130 sin hacer ruido para que psicológicamente eso no cree un efecto llamada de compradores que era lo que propiciaban esas caídas tan abruptas, llamadas a especuladores.



Bueno me autocito de muchos días atrás.

Esta semana tocamos fondo en $132 pero se ha visto que el suelo real es $150-$160. Menos de este umbral observo que es muy artificial. Cuando estuvo en $130 sube extrañamente hasta con poco volumen. Justo hemos alcanzado ahora mientras escribo los &160 en el aftermarket de hoy, que es el máximo del día. Se está disparando...

Ni 5 millones de volumen es exiguo, nunca la vi tan baja de volumen. Ni en 2020 se veían estas cifras tan bajas. Es la calma antes de la gran ola.

Veamos, porque estoy impaciente y puede que tengamos alguna pista de lo que acontecerá hasta final de mes al entrar la semana.

DFV debe ser la persona más odiada en WallStreet... ole sus huevos. Él solo está desmontando el chiringuito que se tienen montado.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Abr 2021)

Yo lo que pienso es que un hijo de la gran puta que pudo cerrar todo en enero y llevarse 4X tantos millones, cerró poco, y no solo eso, si no que lo ha reinvertido todo hasta tener hoy 3X millones de euros en cartera, osea, lo que cerró en enero, lo ha reinvertido todo HOY, menos de lo que se pudo llevar en su día, pero x5 si sube GME a lo que subió en su día........... y todo esto empezando con 50 k en acciones y 50k en opciones.

Y aquí la peña loca e intranquila con 1 puta acción.............


Hold y que sea lo que dios quiera, nada de vender y comprar, vender y comprar todos los días


----------



## xzess (17 Abr 2021)

Dfv ha subido el precio de GME en el after jeje.
Los datos siguen siendo positivos para GME y amc estando amc un poco más adelantada. 
Cero acciones disponibles al abrir y cada vez menos al cerrar, comisiónes cada vez más altas, cuando llegue la comisión a más del 100% ya sabemos que ocurrirá. Amc ha subido a 18.2 esta subiendo un 5% diario de media. Personalmente estoy mirando más amc, creo que la estrategia es dejar que pongan cortos sin bajar demasiado la acción para que se vayan enterrando más en el barro, y el día que calculen meterán volumen a saco, veo murallas de acciones para que no baje demasiado y si ponen alguna venta grande se la comen, lo tienen controlado. Creo que son los amigos de los que hablaba el CEO, el mismo repitió que había hecho amigos en el camino muchas veces en la entrevista, que los van a ayudar, nombró bancos grandes tipo Goldman o jp (no recuerdo), que lo ayudaron con Norwegian, y que iban a ayudar a Amc, tampoco he visto que nadie hiciera inciso en esto, porque era una especie de aviso velado, y yo he visto claro el tema. Colegui cuidame la acción, ya tu sabeh. No dejarán que caiga.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (17 Abr 2021)

Pero no descansa este hombre


----------



## xzess (17 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Ahí se ve cómo fue él quien subió la acción, un 4%.
Pensad que si una persona puede hacer eso, qué no podrán los HFs...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Joder.... si se está refiriendo a tratos con Riot Games y la copla va por torneos del LoL en sus garitos, tela.


----------



## Vde (17 Abr 2021)

Coño, y donde quedó BlackBerry, que en aquellos tiempos famosos tuvo su piquito de subida? Nunca se volvió a saber de ellas y está plana en los 10-11$


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2021)

Cortesía de AcrataMagallania


----------



## LUIS MARIN (17 Abr 2021)

un resumen please


----------



## antoniussss (18 Abr 2021)

Vamos a ver aprovechando la tranquilidad del fin de semana me gustaría aprender mas sobre las opciones o "Calls".

Ahí van mis preguntas prácticas:

-Imaginemos que no tengo ahora mucho cash, y estamos en unos momentos raros y en Pharma Mar (PHM) están trileando de cuando le aprueban o no su fase 3 del aplidin.

Me gustaría saber si se pueden comprar opciones, para supongamos 31/03/2022 o 30/06/2022, una fecha futura donde por mucho que trileen los cortos ya ahí estará operativo esos ingresos, o inclusos otros de otros medicamentos que tienen.


Entonces, si a día de hoy compro 1 contrato de opciones "CALL".... Son 100 Acciones, a precio de hoy 100x96€ la acción.


Bien, a los expertos,

-¿Existen esas Calls a día de hoy para esas fechas?
-¿Cuanta pasta tengo que pagar HOY?.... Entiendo que si quiero el 30/06/2022 mis acciones, tendré que pagarlas a precio de hoy (96 € la acción)


Gracias ^^


----------



## antoniussss (18 Abr 2021)

Leo en Reddit además, que muchos se han acercado a las oficinas de citadel y han estado toda la madrugada hoy currando ^^


----------



## antoniussss (18 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Vamos a ver aprovechando la tranquilidad del fin de semana me gustaría aprender mas sobre las opciones o "Calls".
> 
> Ahí van mis preguntas prácticas:
> 
> ...




Osea...que pollas es todo esto: Adjunto pantallazo: Esto sería 17/06/2022


----------



## antoniussss (18 Abr 2021)

Por otro lado, esto sería lo que me aparece para la otra fecha 18/03/2022


----------



## mariano2004 (18 Abr 2021)

Cuando alguien va por la noche o un domingo al trabajo, es para destruir algo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (18 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por otro lado, esto sería lo que me aparece para la otra fecha 18/03/2022



Strike es el precio al que comprarías (si quieres), y "Últ" (la de la izquierda) es la prima que se pagó (por acción) en la última transacción para ese strike.
El "Últ" de la derecha es para puts (cortos) y no entiendo bien la diferencia de precio.

Recuerda que las opciones europeas solo se pueden ejercer en el día marcada, pero las americanas se pueden ejercer en el momento que te interese (no más tarde de la fecha, claro).


----------



## antoniussss (19 Abr 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Strike es el precio al que comprarías (si quieres), y "Últ" (la de la izquierda) es la prima que se pagó (por acción) en la última transacción para ese strike.
> El "Últ" de la derecha es para puts (cortos) y no entiendo bien la diferencia de precio.
> 
> Recuerda que las opciones europeas solo se pueden ejercer en el día marcada, pero las americanas se pueden ejercer en el momento que te interese (no más tarde de la fecha, claro).




Vale, gracias, bueno entiendo que pone que es modelo americano, osea que la podría ejercer cuando yo quiera.


OK, entonces veo que hay diferentes Strikes....Me interesaría el más barato, claro, ¿Pero cuál es el truco? Si hay un Strike más caro que otros por qué es?

¿Cual sería el dinero que tendría que poner inicialmente para 1 contrato de opciones (100 acciones)?


----------



## antoniussss (19 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Vale, gracias, bueno entiendo que pone que es modelo americano, osea que la podría ejercer cuando yo quiera.
> 
> 
> OK, entonces veo que hay diferentes Strikes....Me interesaría el más barato, claro, ¿Pero cuál es el truco? Si hay un Strike más caro que otros por qué es?
> ...




Osea imaginemos que quiero 1 opción del Strike 70, para pagar en 2022 a 70 euros la acción.

A día de hoy, ¿Que tengo pagar?

¿Problemillas de poder perder dinero?

P.D. Si hubiera estos meses corrección, bajarían los Strikes? ¿Los Strikes bajan y suben por qué si?


----------



## anonimocobarde (19 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Osea imaginemos que quiero 1 opción del Strike 70, para pagar en 2022 a 70 euros la acción.
> 
> A día de hoy, ¿Que tengo pagar?
> 
> ...



A ver, adelanto que nunca he comprado opciones, así que coge todo lo que te diga con pinzas.

A 70 el strike viene a 0, supongo que eso significa que nadie está vendiendo opciones a $70.




Si quisieras comprar con strike 72, te tocaría pagar unos 36,02€ por acción, es decir, 3602 euros por 1 paquete de 100 acciones. Esto es lo máximo que podrías perder en el caso de que no llegue al precio y por tanto no ejecutes. Pero para que te salga a cuenta, la acción tendría que estar a más de 108.02. Ten en cuenta que estos números son de la última operación y no significa que vayas a cogerla a ese precio. Los números intermedios creo que son las ofertas actuales (volumen de compra, precio de compra, previo de venta y volumen de venta supongo), que estarán a cero porque habrás mirado en fin de semana con el mercado cerrado.

Cuanto más caro el strike, más barata la prima porque es menos probable que ejerzas la acción. A 72 por ejempo no parece que compense, sale más a cuenta cogerlos a 74 (74+29.52 < 72+36.02).

Los strikes que yo sepa suben y bajan según oferta y demanda, y si hay corrección tienden a bajar, pero no tiene por qué, dependerá de lo que se espere que haga el mercado en el plazo de la opción.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (19 Abr 2021)

Entre el after del viernes y el pre de esta mañana nos vamos a una subida de 10 dolarazos. El que hubiera comprado la semana pasada a menos de 135 le envidio porque era el momento de recargar.

Conclusión: como es imposible acertar HOLD, and buy the dip.


----------



## jorlau (19 Abr 2021)

GameStop anuncia el plan de sucesión del director ejecutivo
GRAPEVINE, Texas, 19 de abril de 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME) ("GameStop" o la "Compañía") anunció hoy que George Sherman dejará el cargo de director ejecutivo el 31 de julio de 2021 , o antes del nombramiento de un sucesor. La Junta Directiva (la "Junta") agradece al Sr. Sherman por sus importantes contribuciones desde que fue nombrado Director Ejecutivo en abril de 2019. 
Como se revela en el Informe anual de GameStop en el Formulario 10-K presentado ante la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores el 23 de marzo de 2021, la Junta ha estado evaluando el liderazgo ejecutivo para garantizar que la Compañía tenga las habilidades adecuadas para cumplir con los requisitos comerciales cambiantes. El Formulario 10-K de la Compañía también señaló que la Junta ha contratado a una empresa externa para respaldar sus esfuerzos. El Comité de Asignación de Capital y Planificación Estratégica de la Junta está liderando una búsqueda para identificar candidatos a Director Ejecutivo con las capacidades y la experiencia para ayudar a acelerar la siguiente fase de la transformación de la Compañía.
Ryan Cohen, presidente entrante de la junta, comentó: “GameStop aprecia el valioso liderazgo que George ha brindado a lo largo de su mandato. Tomó muchos pasos decisivos para estabilizar el negocio durante tiempos difíciles. La Compañía es mucho más fuerte hoy que cuando se incorporó. En una nota personal, también quiero agradecer a George por formar asociaciones importantes con los nuevos directores y ejecutivos que se han unido a GameStop en los últimos meses ".
George Sherman, director ejecutivo, agregó: “Estoy muy orgulloso de lo que hemos logrado en GameStop durante los últimos dos años, incluso durante la difícil pandemia de COVID-19. Ha sido un privilegio liderar a tantas personas dedicadas y talentosas, que en conjunto poseen una tremenda pasión por la industria del juego. Hemos ayudado a brindar estabilidad y fortaleza al negocio, incluso reduciendo la densidad de nuestra tienda, reduciendo costos y deudas, e impulsando el crecimiento del comercio electrónico. También quiero aprovechar esta oportunidad para agradecer a nuestra Junta por toda su colaboración y apoyo 



HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (19 Abr 2021)

Abrimos a un precio estupendo para aquellos que obviaron la pasada semana.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (19 Abr 2021)

Vamos a ver


----------



## antoniussss (19 Abr 2021)

@chocolate una jenny por dios


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Abr 2021)

Recuerden que la plata física es el próximo GME con esteroides. Cuando se forren aquí y ya no quede mucho, piensen si les compensa lo brillante. Creado por gente del grupo de WSB. Wall Street Silver.


----------



## antoniussss (19 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Recuerden que la plata física es el próximo GME con esteroides. Cuando se forren aquí y ya no quede mucho, piensen si les compensa lo brillante. Creado por gente del grupo de WSB. Wall Street Silver.



Tranquilo, conocemos los términos de las monsterbox..... solo que si quieres ganar no puedes ganar en todas las batallas a la vez


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tranquilo, conocemos los términos de las monsterbox..... solo que si quieres ganar no puedes ganar en todas las batallas a la vez



Yo también estuve en GME. Pero no deja de ser un chicharro inflado y sin demasiado futuro después de reventarla, claro.


----------



## malvado (19 Abr 2021)

¿Y el campanzo? ¿Y Jenny?

@chocolate primer aviso


----------



## WhiteRose (19 Abr 2021)

Si pierde los 147 habrá drama, si cerramos hacia 181 habrá HF que seguirán pasándolo muy mal.


----------



## malvado (19 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Si pierde los 147 habrá drama, si cerramos hacia 181 habrá HF que seguirán pasándolo muy mal.



A la hora de este post
*
GME $173.36*

No vamos mal


----------



## Irene Adler (19 Abr 2021)

malvado dijo:


> ¿Y el campanzo? ¿Y Jenny?
> 
> @chocolate primer aviso





malvado dijo:


> ¿Y el campanzo? ¿Y Jenny?
> 
> @chocolate primer aviso



Que tenga que venir yo a poner a la chavala...

Espero que os guste al menos







Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## malvado (19 Abr 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Que tenga que venir yo a poner a la chavala...
> 
> Espero que os guste al menos
> 
> ...



Alguno dirá que si choni, que si tatuada, etc.

Yo la acepto sin peros


----------



## Irene Adler (19 Abr 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Alguno dirá que si choni, que si tatuada, etc.
> 
> Yo la acepto sin peros



He puesto Lamborghini y chavala en el google y es lo que ha salido...  tampoco me he roto los cuernos buscando, pa que nos vamos a engañar...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (19 Abr 2021)

DFV lleva sin tuitear desde el viernes. Parece que va en serio la cosa. Esto va a explotar y no quiere ser acusado de manipular el mercado. Sus dos últimos tuits son tan claros que no hace falta nada más para saber que estamos en el buen camino


----------



## chocolate (19 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> @chocolate una jenny por dios





malvado dijo:


> ¿Y el campanzo? ¿Y Jenny?
> 
> @chocolate primer aviso





Irene Adler dijo:


> Que tenga que venir yo a poner a la chavala...
> 
> Espero que os guste al menos
> 
> ...



Disculpad chic@s, que hoy en el trabajo me han puesto una reunión a las 15:30h
Muchas gracias Irene por aplacar la ira burbuja!




Además de esta Jenni, en el spoiler de abajo se ve un trozo de un cochazo, que en el fondo es lo importante (NSFW)



Spoiler


----------



## nuevahola (19 Abr 2021)

AMC ya lleva un interés de 20.4%


----------



## antoniussss (19 Abr 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Disculpad chic@s, que hoy en el trabajo me han puesto una reunión a las 15:30h
> Muchas gracias Irene por aplacar la ira burbuja!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 632654
> ...



uyyyyyy pero vaya tetillas asoman más buenas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamtel (19 Abr 2021)

nuevahola dijo:


> AMC ya lleva un interés de 20.4%
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 632665



Y GME sigue con el 1%


----------



## anonimocobarde (19 Abr 2021)

El jueves cambian las reglas del juego. Puede ser una semana divertida.



Spoiler


----------



## Hamtel (19 Abr 2021)

Se secó el volumen despues de la primera hora.


----------



## mariano2004 (20 Abr 2021)

Anda que como nos quedemos sin squeeze.


----------



## dcisneros (20 Abr 2021)

Hoy es el día de Sundial. A ver cómo sale.


----------



## chocolate (20 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*163,93*-0,44 (-0,27 %)
A partir del 20 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## malvado (20 Abr 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *163,93*-0,44 (-0,27 %)
> A partir del 20 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.
> ...



Ahora sí


----------



## chocolate (20 Abr 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Ahora sí



PizpiJenni x 2


----------



## antoniussss (20 Abr 2021)

Vaya hombre hoy hay jostión bursatil general, habrá que esperar más


----------



## WhiteRose (20 Abr 2021)

No hay volumen comparado con las 2 primeras horas de ayer.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (20 Abr 2021)

llegó Biden y sus progres y se jodio la bolsa


----------



## Hamtel (20 Abr 2021)

Volumen mas bajo ever


----------



## Hamtel (20 Abr 2021)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (21 Abr 2021)

Buenos días

Qué mal se me da interpretar los malditos Tweets de RFV y ahora Cohen...
¿ qué demonios quiere decir ? ¿que los osos bajistas están de celebración? ¿sólo hoy? ¿a partir de hoy? ¿¿???

Ya podía mandar algún mensaje de apoyo el amigo Elon, que ese sí que sabe de cohetes, jeje

HOLD


----------



## jorlau (21 Abr 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Qué mal se me da interpretar los malditos Tweets de RFV y ahora Cohen...
> ¿ qué demonios quiere decir ? ¿que los osos bajistas están de celebración? ¿sólo hoy? ¿a partir de hoy? ¿¿???
> ...



Hay varias interpretaciones, la q más me convence es una q dice q el oso o la película en la q sale se llama T2.

T+2.Cuando compras una acción aunque te aparezca reflejada en tu cuenta inmediatamente, realmente no se materializa hasta el segundo día hábil después, T+2.

Las opciones q se ejercitaron el viernes se materializan hoy o mañana por T+2, no se exactamente.

Pero quien sabe¿?


HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (21 Abr 2021)

Joer
TED2 es la peli
Demasiado retorcido como para que lo entienda un simio
Yo veía un oso feliz e interpretaba bajistas contentos...


----------



## Pimp (21 Abr 2021)

No me dejan ser millonario con mis amc y gme T.T


----------



## chocolate (21 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*159,00*+0,47 (+0,30 %)
A partir del 9:34AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## WhiteRose (21 Abr 2021)

Cierro hasta el lunes por aquí, si despegamos me enteraré por las alertas.
Ánimo, fuerza y mucho HODL! solo tenemos que no hacer nada...


----------



## Hamtel (21 Abr 2021)

Vamos a por el record de menos volumen.


----------



## mariano2004 (21 Abr 2021)

La tasa de interés en AMC se ha disparado al 26%


----------



## ladrillator salvation (21 Abr 2021)

AMC un 5 y pico % parriba. Poco a poco. GME plana prácticamente. Veremos mañana y el viernes después del supuesto cambio en la regulación de los cortos.


----------



## -Galaiko (21 Abr 2021)

Nutrios hermanos simios.
HOLD TO THE MOON, y de moon no son ni 1000 ni 3000.





DGAZF | ETF VelocityShares 3x Inverse Natural Gas linked to S& - Investing.com


----------



## antoniussss (22 Abr 2021)

Algun simio me puede mirar si en su broker se pueden comprar opciones de Clorox o Alpha Pro tech de EEUU?

En el mío no , ni en el de mi banco.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Abr 2021)

Interesante artículo de como han bajado el precio artificialmente


----------



## Hamtel (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (22 Abr 2021)

En Degiro tienes las dos.
Clorox NSY/CLX/US1890541097/USD
Alpha Pro Tech ASE/APT/US0207721095/USD


antoniussss dijo:


> Algun simio me puede mirar si en su broker se pueden comprar opciones de Clorox o Alpha Pro tech de EEUU?
> 
> En el mío no , ni en el de mi banco.


----------



## anonimocobarde (22 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> En Degiro tienes las dos.
> Clorox NSY/CLX/US1890541097/USD
> Alpha Pro Tech ASE/APT/US0207721095/USD



Pero no hay opciones.


----------



## chocolate (22 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*158,36*-0,15 (-0,09 %)
A partir del 22 de abril 9:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Futilvago (22 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Algun simio me puede mirar si en su broker se pueden comprar opciones de Clorox o Alpha Pro tech de EEUU?
> 
> En el mío no , ni en el de mi banco.



En IB, acciones y opciones.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Abr 2021)

Futilvago dijo:


> En IB, acciones y opciones.



OK, gracias pues me haré cuenta.


----------



## Pimp (22 Abr 2021)

AMC una mini arrancada pero muy mini a ver como evoluciona la tarde


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (22 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Se me pasó por alto esto. Llevo unos días con mil problemas.

¿Alguien puede aportar más info?


----------



## Hamtel (22 Abr 2021)

Vamos camino del volumen más bajo


----------



## Hamtel (22 Abr 2021)

El abuelo Biden ha anunciado una subida de impuestos a la ganancia de capital. 43% nada menos


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Abr 2021)

No necesariamente tiene algo que ver, pero joder, es para verlo. Analizad detenidamente el día de hoy, 22 de abril de 2021 de esta pacomoneda.
¿Adquisición de activos? ¿Blanqueo de capitales?









CAPITAL X CELL Price | CXC Price, USD converter, Charts | Crypto.com


CAPITAL X CELL USD Price Today - discover how much 1 CXC is worth in USD with converter, price chart, market cap, trade volume, historical data and more.




crypto.com








Tres millones por cien en dos horas.


Edit: lleva "funcionando" un tiempito, pero es muy Paco todo.









Issues · cxcblock/cxc-wallet


wallet. Contribute to cxcblock/cxc-wallet development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## Pimp (22 Abr 2021)

Nunca he odiado mas a una persona de lo que odio a biden es que es verle y me da asco, es un sentimiento que en mi vida jamas he sentido que puto viejo de mierda que nos quiere llevar a la miseria


----------



## Faldo (22 Abr 2021)

Para follar con chortinas a pelo mejor el Lambo. Pero no me decido con el color, si amarillo o verde. O mejor me pilló los dos. 

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (23 Abr 2021)

Naranja o azúl pastel? No puedo decidirme para la gala!!


----------



## mariano2004 (23 Abr 2021)

Ostias. Prefiero el naranja, resalta mis ojos


----------



## mariano2004 (23 Abr 2021)

Y con pegatinas de fuego en el capo. Ya que nos ponemos vamos a full


----------



## antoniussss (23 Abr 2021)

Joder tanta polla con las opciones y por fin que las consigo activar y estudiar, resulta que en Pharmamar se venden 0 a cualquier strike y fecha....... No me puto jodas.

Le. He puesto alguna orden de compra a precios incluso más altos del último y nadie me la vendido por ahora.... Encima hay que poner día. A día esas ordenes al no haber nadie con una venta limitada....


Estoy. Flipando o es así? De hecho en alguna otra opción como ebrofoods hay alguna puesta, pero muy pocas, rollo 5 y en muchas fechas y strikes igualmente 0


----------



## antoniussss (23 Abr 2021)

Claro ahora me viene a mi la. Consulta de quien crea esas opciones? Por cada strike y cada mes? Cuando se crean?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Abr 2021)

Como Paco no se ande con ojo, va a tener que empeñar hasta la bicicleta de 50€ del carrefour...


----------



## Pimp (23 Abr 2021)

Hoy tendremos por fin una alegria o seguiremos comiendo rojo por todos los lados ??? es que no tiene fin esta pesadilla


----------



## mariano2004 (23 Abr 2021)

Me da que hoy será como son los viernes últimamente.
Amc cerrará por debajo de los 10 y Gme como esta


----------



## antoniussss (23 Abr 2021)

jajajaj tampoco es tan chicharro, en PC bolsa puedes estudiar bien en el foro que cada trismestre va a mejorar sus numeros por la creciente comercialización de un nuevo medicamento contra el cancer de pulmón, poco a poco se lo van comprando nuevos países y es bastante probable tener 200-300 millones de beneficios anuales estructurales, en una empresa que capitaliza 1.700 millones de euros.

Luego está el Aplidin contra el COVID, que es el euromillones.

Eso sí tienes razón, que los cortos la manejan a su antojo


----------



## Irene Adler (23 Abr 2021)

Faldo dijo:


> Para follar con chortinas a pelo mejor el Lambo. Pero no me decido con el color, si amarillo o verde. O mejor me pilló los dos.
> 
> HOLD



Mi marido prefiere el AMG, ya no debo preocuparme por el tema chortinas entonces 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (23 Abr 2021)

Yo me conformo con un Mustang GT. El Mustang es mi coche favorito desde shiquitito


----------



## Pimp (23 Abr 2021)

Ha llegado un momento que me gustaría mas que la palme biden y citadel que los propios beneficios, es algo ya personal solo estoy holdeando para joder me la suda estar en ganancia. Solo quiero ver a esos mal nacidos palmando pasta o simplemente palmando


----------



## estanflacion (24 Abr 2021)

__





Redada plata 1Mayo - Versión española


A raíz del impulso de r/Wallstreetsilver el mayor inversor de metales lanzó la campaña, de un nuevo apretón de compras de plata durante 10 dias, desde el 1 de Mayo, e intentar que 100.000 personas compren de media 100 onzas de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## antoniussss (24 Abr 2021)

Buenas,

Leo en Reddit que va a haber junta de accionistas y es importantísimo votar no se qué, porque así se contarían cuantos votos (Acciones realmente) hay.

Por tanto hay un enlace en la web de GameStop, para introducir un codiguito y que se valide tu voto, ese codiguito al parecer hay que solicitarlo a tu broker.

¿Alguien sabe exactamente que hay que pedir a nuestros brokers? o si alguien lo ha conseguido


----------



## mariano2004 (24 Abr 2021)

Dónde anda el de los gatos????
Luego va a publicar uno y voy a estar desentrenado para entenderle.
Eso si alguna vez le he entendido algo.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Dónde anda el de los gatos????
> Luego va a publicar uno y voy a estar desentrenado para entenderle.
> Eso si alguna vez le he entendido algo.



El viernes pasado dijo que era su última actualización. Con la compra de 100.000 acciones dijo que ya no habrían más actualizaciones. Tampoco va a usar su twitter hasta que esto acabe.
Seguramente es para que no le acusen de manipulación de mercado.
Todos los tuits de ese día son bastante claros. Al final todo explotará.


----------



## GOL (24 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Leo en Reddit que va a haber junta de accionistas y es importantísimo votar no se qué, porque así se contarían cuantos votos (Acciones realmente) hay.
> 
> ...



Yo he envied este mail, supongo que hasta el lunes o martes no contestarán

Estimados Sres, tengo entendido que para poder votar en la Junta de Accionistas de GameStop GME la empresa, de la que poseo XXX acciones en la Cuenta XXX ha emitido el "Information Required for the Proxy Statement".
Por esa razon les solicito la información necesaria para poder votar en dicha Junta de Accionistas, en concreto el NUMERO DE CONTROL
Atentamente


----------



## Hamtel (24 Abr 2021)

Acabo de ver la peli The Big Short y sólo puedo decir... HODL


----------



## jorlau (24 Abr 2021)

Me acaba de llegar el mail de Revolut para votar por mis x acciones q tengo allí, han sido rápidos, veremos los demás lo q tardan.


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (24 Abr 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar el mail de Revolut para votar por mis x acciones q tengo allí, han sido rápidos, veremos los demás lo q tardan.
> 
> 
> HOLD



A votar¡¡¡ 
En r/superstonk están diciendo que Revolut está enviando los mails hoy. Espero que votes las recomendaciones que ha hecho la empresa, aunque el voto es libre, por supuesto.


----------



## jorlau (24 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> A votar¡¡¡
> En r/superstonk están diciendo que Revolut está enviando los mails hoy. Espero que votes las recomendaciones que ha hecho la empresa, aunque el voto es libre, por supuesto.



Por supuesto q votaré libremente por las recomendaciones q ha hecho la empresa.

HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (24 Abr 2021)

a mi bankinter no me ha enviado nada....voy a escribirles.... sabemos el plazo limite?


----------



## Hamtel (24 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> a mi bankinter no me ha enviado nada....voy a escribirles.... sabemos el plazo limite?



Creo que finales de mayo. No sé la fecha exacta


----------



## mariano2004 (24 Abr 2021)

Me ha llegado también las que tengo en revoult. Pero degiro no.
Que hay que hacer?
Todo for, lo que recomendaban.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Abr 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (24 Abr 2021)

Entendido.


----------



## Hamtel (24 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Me ha llegado también las que tengo en revoult. Pero degiro no.
> Que hay que hacer?
> Todo for, lo que recomendaban.


----------



## Hamtel (25 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Me ha llegado también las que tengo en revoult. Pero degiro no.
> Que hay que hacer?
> Todo for, lo que recomendaban.



DeGiro tienes que pedirlo. Son 10 euros de comisión


----------



## WhiteRose (25 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> DeGiro tienes que pedirlo. Son 10 euros de comisión



Hola, no me he enterado de nada estos días, supongo que tenemos un par de semanas para hablar con el broker y que nos dé el código.

Luego habrá que votar lo que mejor convenga a GameStop, que desconozco qué es.

¿Puede alguien los próximos días aclaralo? Me gustaría hacerlo lo mejor posible.

Gracias

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (25 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Me ha llegado también las que tengo en revoult. Pero degiro no.
> Que hay que hacer?
> Todo for, lo que recomendaban.












Definitive Proxy Statement DEF 14A


Security and Exchange Commission SEC Form DEF 14A




sec.report


----------



## Hamtel (25 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Hola, no me he enterado de nada estos días, supongo que tenemos un par de semanas para hablar con el broker y que nos dé el código.
> 
> Luego habrá que votar lo que mejor convenga a GameStop, que desconozco qué es.
> 
> ...





Votar lo que recomienda la empresa









Definitive Proxy Statement DEF 14A


Security and Exchange Commission SEC Form DEF 14A




sec.report


----------



## Hamtel (25 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Hola, no me he enterado de nada estos días, supongo que tenemos un par de semanas para hablar con el broker y que nos dé el código.
> 
> Luego habrá que votar lo que mejor convenga a GameStop, que desconozco qué es.
> 
> ...



Te lo he puesto en un post anterior. Como he editado igual no lo has visto todo


----------



## Ratziel (26 Abr 2021)

¿Nos interesa votar For a todo todo? Perdonad pero estos días no voy a tener tiempo de leer para enterarme de qué van las cosas. Gracias.


----------



## antoniussss (26 Abr 2021)

Lo de votar es indiferente, lo que cuenta es que así la empresa sabe cuantas acciones realmente existen y si hay cientos de millones creadas artificialmente


----------



## GOL (26 Abr 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Yo he envied este mail, supongo que hasta el lunes o martes no contestarán
> 
> Estimados Sres, tengo entendido que para poder votar en la Junta de Accionistas de GameStop GME la empresa, de la que poseo XXX acciones en la Cuenta XXX ha emitido el "Information Required for the Proxy Statement".
> Por esa razon les solicito la información necesaria para poder votar en dicha Junta de Accionistas, en concreto el NUMERO DE CONTROL
> Atentamente



Contestaron pronto, aunque me remiten a otro sitio

Estimado inversor.

Para acudir a la votación de GME deberá enviar un correo a ac@degiro.es con su nombre de usuario, nombre completo y número de acciones en la ex-date.

De esta forma, su solicitud quedará grabada y se le enviará la información completa sobre como acudir a la votación una vez la tengamos preparada


----------



## Leviathan (26 Abr 2021)

Yo acabo de hablar con ING y me han dicho que no les consta que se vaya a producir ninguna votación. 
Han abierto una consulta para pedir información al respecto y me han dicho que me llamarían lo antes posible. A ver, pero me da que me quedaré sin votar. 
Cuando me contesten os cuento, por si alguien más tiene acciones en ING.


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Abr 2021)

Lee el mensaje de hamtel en la anterior página. Te pongo una captura.


----------



## Leviathan (26 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 639293
> 
> Lee el mensaje de hamtel en la anterior página. Te pongo una captura.



Ya, ya lo leí, por eso dije que me quedaré sin votar. 
Pero por llamarles e intentarlo tampoco pierdo nada.


----------



## malvado (26 Abr 2021)

He recibido el link para votar y tenían mis datos 

For all.

Ha sido con el broker de Revolut


----------



## Pimp (26 Abr 2021)

Se viene un día de rebajas para gme y un poquito de verde para AMC a ver si se rompe la barreta de 12 hoy en AMC y gme baja lo suficiente como para cargar el barco mas aun.


----------



## Neo_86 (26 Abr 2021)

Llevo semanas desconectado, como esta el tema para comprar unas cuantas más ahora? No se que se espera estos días, por pillar más bajo...

Edit: que le den, me gusta tanto que no he podido esperar, 5 más para un simio pobre como yo...


----------



## chocolate (26 Abr 2021)

uy!! Din! Din! Din!

*150.26*-0.92 (-0.61%)
As of 9:41AM EDT. Market open.


----------



## jorlau (26 Abr 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Contestaron pronto, aunque me remiten a otro sitio
> 
> Estimado inversor.
> 
> ...



A mi Degiro me ha contestado de forma parecida, lo están estudiando

Estimado inversor.

Nos gustaría informarle que nuestro departamento correspondiente aún está examinando la posibilidad de participar, sin embargo, aún no tenemos una confirmación completa sobre este asunto.

Puede informar con sus datos mediante el correo electrónico a ac@degiro.es, e intentaremos aportar más información al respecto en base al mejor esfuerzo.



HOLD


----------



## chocolate (26 Abr 2021)

Leviathan dijo:


> Yo acabo de hablar con ING y me han dicho que no les consta que se vaya a producir ninguna votación.
> Han abierto una consulta para pedir información al respecto y me han dicho que me llamarían lo antes posible. A ver, pero me da que me quedaré sin votar.
> Cuando me contesten os cuento, por si alguien más tiene acciones en ING.



Gracias, yo con el broker de ING aún no lo he intentado pero ayer solicité el código a los de Ninety Nine que también tengo tendies allí. Pondré info aquí también de su respuesta.

Edito:


> - *Broker Ninety Nine* : Apparently can't vote.


----------



## malvado (26 Abr 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Gracias, yo con el broker de ING aún no lo he intentado pero ayer solicité el código a los de Ninety Nine que también tengo tendies allí. Pondré info aquí también de su respuesta.
> 
> Edito:



Lo que saco de todo ese post es que broker Paco Revolut no va a ser tan Paco..


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Abr 2021)

Pero tiene un problema Revoult, no puedes realizar una venta por un importe mayor de 10.000.


----------



## malvado (26 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Pero tiene un problema Revoult, no puedes realizar una venta por un importe mayor de 10.000.



¿10.000 USD en una transacción? ¿y en varias?


----------



## chocolate (26 Abr 2021)

NinetyNine:


> Por el momento no hemos recibido ningún tipo de información con relación a las votaciones que ocurrirán en la reunión de accionistas de GME. Estamos en contacto con nuestros proveedores de cara a tratar de conseguir más información, así como cualquier dato que debamos proporcionarte si lo hay.


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Abr 2021)

Todas las que quieras pero en cada una no puedes superar ese límite.


----------



## Pimp (26 Abr 2021)

Estábamos en 11.50 en AMC de puta madre pero nos han dado un guantazo np, todo llegara bros


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Abr 2021)

No hay volumen apenas.


----------



## malvado (26 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Todas las que quieras pero en cada una no puedes superar ese límite.



Si algún día tengo ese problema (qué coñazo, sólo puedo hacerlo de 10.000 en 10.000.. toda la mañana perdida haciendo transacciones) me tendré que buscar otro broker


----------



## Hamtel (26 Abr 2021)

Poco volumen y subiendo como la espuma


----------



## 2theMoon (26 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Todas las que quieras pero en cada una no puedes superar ese límite.



Sí se puede, yo lo hice. Pensaba que no, pero me explicaron cómo se hacía en r/GME y es realmente sencillo. 

Primero tienes que asegurarte de que tienes acciones completas. No vale tener 32.85. Tiene que ser un número redondo. Si tienes 32.85, tampoco vale con comprar 0.15, ya que probablemente ese 32.85 sea en realidad 32.849185. Tendrás que meterte a ver exactamente cuánto tienes, y hacer los cálculos para comprar lo que te falta para redondearlo.

Una vez tienes número redondo, por ejemplo 33 acciones, puedes hacer una venta de todo el pack (las 33) a un millón por acción. Yo probé un día hace varias semanas a poner 100.000 a cada acción y me dejó. Eso sí, hay que venderlas todas de golpe, si no no te deja.

Por eso tengo GME diversificado en varios brókers, porque como cada uno tiene sus pequeñas pegas, pues así no me joden todos, y en otros brókers puedo venderlas de una en una.


----------



## 2theMoon (26 Abr 2021)

malvado dijo:


> ¿10.000 USD en una transacción? ¿y en varias?



Si lo haces todo de golpe y tienes acciones completas puedes pedir un millón por acción y la orden se envía sin ningún problema.


----------



## -Galaiko (26 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Poco volumen y subiendo como la espuma



Es lo que dice la profecía, cuando llegue a cero el volumen acaba la cuenta atrás y es el despegue.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Buscape (26 Abr 2021)

Hoy dando guerra, ya era hora que se estaba convirtiendo en un stablestonk que no molaba nada.

Esto debe ser montaña rusa, ruina y gloria y YOLO, estoy por vender y comprar Nestlé o Cocacola si sigue así.

HOLD MUTHAFUCKAS


----------



## chocolate (26 Abr 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> No hay volumen apenas.


----------



## Pimp (26 Abr 2021)

Un día feliz un 15 % de recuperación de mi porfolio sobre todo por globalstar, CCIV, gme y la legendaria AMC


----------



## chocolate (26 Abr 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Es lo que dice la profecía, cuando llegue a cero el volumen acaba la cuenta atrás y es el despegue.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Abr 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 639778



Ahí hay volumen. Y con un Mustang gana la cosa


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Abr 2021)

Ya tengo dudas. No sé si mola más el Mustang o los airbags.


----------



## chocolate (26 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ahí hay volumen. Y con un Mustang gana la cosa





mariano2004 dijo:


> Ya tengo dudas. No sé si mola más el Mustang o los airbags.



Puedo seguir burbuj@s, que por trabajo no he podido colmaros con las Jennis que os merecéis. Será por volumen!!


----------



## mariano2004 (26 Abr 2021)

Con calma que no llego al squeeze. Estoy viejo.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (26 Abr 2021)

Tenía la ilusión de ver a AMC en 12 hoy pero me parece que no va a ser. No tengo captura pero me llamó muchísimo la atención que el volumen (fuente: marketwatch) a la hora de abrir fuera de un 1% respecto a la media de los últimos 65 días. Ahora está en 44%. Muy curioso.

Vamos a ver cómo llegamos al viernes y cuál es el efecto de las opciones (se junta final de semana con final de mes) que expiran. 

Tudamún!


----------



## Pimp (26 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Tenía la ilusión de ver a AMC en 12 hoy pero me parece que no va a ser. No tengo captura pero me llamó muchísimo la atención que el volumen (fuente: marketwatch) a la hora de abrir fuera de un 1% respecto a la media de los últimos 65 días. Ahora está en 44%. Muy curioso.
> 
> Vamos a ver cómo llegamos al viernes y cuál es el efecto de las opciones (se junta final de semana con final de mes) que expiran.
> 
> Tudamún!



Ya se que nadie puede ver el futuro quitando el usuario Notrabajo con foto de los caballeros del zodiaco, pero ves una juicy squeezeada próxima o simplemente nos mantedremos en 2 cifras ???


----------



## Hamtel (26 Abr 2021)

Justo al cierre del mercado


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Abr 2021)

Interesante esto


----------



## ladrillator salvation (26 Abr 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Ya se que nadie puede ver el futuro quitando el usuario Notrabajo con foto de los caballeros del zodiaco, pero ves una juicy squeezeada próxima o simplemente nos mantedremos en 2 cifras ???



Dios me libre de hacer predicciones. No tengo datos a mano. Sólo sé (porque me ha pasado antes con otras operaciones) que cuando coincide final de semana con final de mes algunas veces pueden suceder cosas raras. No te quiero contar cuando coincide final de semana con final de mes con final de trimestre. Hay un término para esto que no recuerdo ahora.

Sería la hostia acabar la semana con AMC en 15$ y GME en 250$.


----------



## jorlau (26 Abr 2021)

El AH está animado, no?

HOLD HOLD HOLD


HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (26 Abr 2021)

185 GME ahora. Muy muy bien.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (26 Abr 2021)

Se ha liado en el after. De 168,93 de final de sesión se ha disparado a 185 casi.


168,93+17,75 (+11,74%)
Al cierre: 4:00PM EDT
183,71 +14,78 (8,75 %)
Después del cierre: 4:54PM EDT


----------



## Irene Adler (26 Abr 2021)

Casi a 187 ya... que le habéis echado de comer al bicho hoy??

Lo mismo se ha venido arriba viendo las imágenes de “volumen “ que habéis puesto esta tarde... 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chocolate (26 Abr 2021)

*191,50* +22,57 (13,36 %)
*Después del cierre*: 5:14PM EDT


----------



## jorlau (26 Abr 2021)

Y eso q gan vendido lis 3.500.000 de acciones q decían


GameStop completa el programa de oferta de acciones en el mercado
GRAPEVINE, Texas, 26 de abril de 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME) ("GameStop" o la "Compañía") anunció hoy que ha completado su oferta de acciones "en el mercado" anunciada anteriormente. programa (la "Oferta de cajeros automáticos").
GameStop reveló el 5 de abril de 2021 que había presentado un prospecto complementario a la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EE. UU. Para ofrecer y vender hasta un máximo de 3,500,000 acciones de sus acciones ordinarias de vez en cuando a través de la Oferta de ATM. La Compañía finalmente vendió 3,500,000 acciones ordinarias y generó ingresos brutos agregados antes de comisiones y gastos de oferta de aproximadamente $ 551,000,000. Los ingresos netos se utilizarán para continuar acelerando la transformación de GameStop, así como para fines corporativos generales y para fortalecer aún más el balance de la Compañía.
A principios de este mes, GameStop reveló que emitió un aviso irrevocable de redención para redimir $ 216,4 millones en el monto principal de sus bonos senior al 10.0% con vencimiento en 2023 el 30 de abril de 2021. Este reembolso anticipado voluntario cubrirá el monto total del 10% senior pendiente. Notes, que representa la totalidad de la deuda a largo plazo de la Compañía.



Joder, cuantos millones de acciones les harán falta ¿?


HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (27 Abr 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Y eso q gan vendido lis 3.500.000 de acciones q decían
> 
> 
> GameStop completa el programa de oferta de acciones en el mercado
> ...



Mucho con lo de papers hands y pollas, pero la empresa nos la ha metido por el culo con una venta nueva de 3,5 M de acciones ni más ni menos.......

No vendas Paco tus 100 acciones, que ya vendemos nosotros 3,5 Millones.

¿Era pública? ¿Dónde se ha negociado? ¿Podíamos acceder los minoristas?


----------



## Hamtel (27 Abr 2021)

Ahora ya no tienen deudas. Se puede repartir dividendos, ojo.

Se empezaron a vender el 5 de abril y sí era para todos.


----------



## Insurrección (27 Abr 2021)

Todo lo que quieras, pero estamos todos arañando acción a acción y estos hijos de puta han puesto en el mercado 3,5 millones de acciones.

No sé qué dividendos van a dar con 500 millones de dólares, una mierda van a dar...

En fin...


----------



## algoma (27 Abr 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Todo lo que quieras, pero estamos todos arañando acción a acción y estos hijos de puta han puesto en el mercado 3,5 millones de acciones.
> 
> No sé qué dividendos van a dar con 500 millones de dólares, una mierda van a dar...
> 
> En fin...



No tiene sentido lo que dices. El objetivo de la empresa no es forrarse con el short squeeze sino renovarse y crecer. Ahora ya no tienen deudas a incluso si no hubiera squeeze nunca, la empresa está ahora en una posición muchísimo mejor que hace un año, irónicamente gracias a los cortos. Además desde el punto de vista legal si un squeeze mayor ocurre ahora sería mucho más difícil acusarles de haber manipulado el precio para beneficiarse de él, al haber vendido lo que anunciaron antes de que ocurra.

Y sobre los dividendos, si repartieran todos podrían dar hasta 7 euros por acción... No va a pasar, pero no entiendo por qué dices que sólo pueden dar una mierda. Por otra parte yo personalmente no creo que deban dar dividendos, mostraría que no tienen otra cosa que hacer con el dinero.


----------



## Insurrección (27 Abr 2021)

algoma dijo:


> No tiene sentido lo que dices. El objetivo de la empresa no es forrarse con el short squeeze sino renovarse y crecer. Ahora ya no tienen deudas a incluso si no hubiera squeeze nunca, la empresa está ahora en una posición muchísimo mejor que hace un año, irónicamente gracias a los cortos. Además desde el punto de vista legal si un squeeze mayor ocurre ahora sería mucho más difícil acusarles de haber manipulado el precio para beneficiarse de él, al haber vendido lo que anunciaron antes de que ocurra.
> 
> Y sobre los dividendos, si repartieran todos podrían dar hasta 7 euros por acción... No va a pasar, pero no entiendo por qué dices que sólo pueden dar una mierda. Por otra parte yo personalmente no creo que deban dar dividendos, mostraría que no tienen otra cosa que hacer con el dinero.



A ver, que a mí la empresa me la suda, por mí como si se hunde.

Que no estoy aquí para que me den dividendos ni volver dentro de 10 años a ver cómo van mis acciones.

Y como yo la mayoría, hemos comprado para ver si nos cargamos a los HFs y de paso nos forramos.

Si hoy alguien me asegurara 100% que no habrá squeeze cojo las acciones y las vendo, romantiqueces las justas, que ya somos mayorcitos.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (27 Abr 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> A ver, que a mí la empresa me la suda, por mí como si se hunde.
> Que no estoy aquí para que me den dividendos ni volver dentro de 10 años a ver cómo van mis acciones.
> Y como yo la mayoría, hemos comprado para ver si nos cargamos a los HFs y de paso nos forramos.
> Si hoy alguien me asegurara 100% que no habrá squeeze cojo las acciones y las vendo, romantiqueces las justas, que ya somos mayorcitos.



Piensalo de otra manera, de la manera que indicas.

La empresa ya no tiene deuda, eso aumenta su precio.
La empresa se ha financiado y no tendrá necesidad de ventas desesperadas para afrontar cambios, eso aumenta su precio.
Ha vendido acciones de una manera en la que no ha bajado el precio, es decir no nos ha afectado apenas a los tenedores de acciones.


La empresa esta haciendo que el suelo "standard" de la acción sea cada vez mas alto, lo que mantiene y aumenta la presión del squeeze de los cortos. Cuanto mas valga la empresa, mas presion para los HF, ¿O acaso crees que sera el retail lo que les haga caer?.

Si te molesta que no haya squeeze aunque tus acciones valgan mas cada dia, si, vende.


----------



## Insurrección (27 Abr 2021)

Que sí, que todo eso me parece estupendo para la empresa y no te puedo quitar la razón.

Pero que a mí me da igual, siempre que no quiebre, claro.

Si la empresa se dedicara a fabricar compresas, o se llamase VW, y estuviera inundada de cortos también estaría por aquí.

El que suban las acciones a mí "no me vale", porque me quedo donde estoy... bueno, con algo más de dinero para darme algún capricho y poco más, mi vida no cambiaría.

Es decir, que suban a 500$ para mí no significa nada para la mierda de acciones que llevo, no soy DFV.

Si vosotros lleváis muchas acciones entiendo vuestra postura, pero a mí personalmente no me soluciona nada.


----------



## malvado (27 Abr 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Que sí, que todo eso me parece estupendo para la empresa y no te puedo quitar la razón.
> 
> Pero que a mí me da igual, siempre que no quiebre, claro.
> 
> ...




Por si te vale yo estoy en tu situación pero yo ni me planteo vender hasta que no vea en el WSJ la lista de HF que han caido. Me da igual lo que valga la acción. Aunque se pusiera a $1,000, a mí no me cambiaría nada. Aquí hemos venido a palmar pasta


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 Abr 2021)

Esta semana va a ser curiosa. AMC y GME calentándose en el premarket. AMC sobre todo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (27 Abr 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Es decir, que suban a 500$ para mí no significa nada para la mierda de acciones que llevo, no soy DFV.
> 
> Si vosotros lleváis muchas acciones entiendo vuestra postura, pero a mí personalmente no me soluciona nada.



La postura que no entiendo es la tuya. Aquí estamos por la supuesta posibilidad de squeeze por la supuesta burrada de cortos que hay. Los cortos pueden cerrar cuando quieran, solo tienen que pagar las acciones al precio que están. Subir el precio de la acción es joder a los cortos, da igual que haya 1 millón de acciones que 10 000 millones. Si no es un problema de dinero, entonces habrán cerrado ya, porque en los últimos meses han tenido volumen de sobra para ello.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Abr 2021)

Yo lo que digo es que he holdeado como un señor algunas a 2XX sabiendo perfectamente que las podría haber vendido y comprado en 15X, por menos dinero, y tanto hold y tanta polla para que otros "actores" vendan millones o anulen parcialmente cortos existentes.

Por lo tanto, la enseñanza ha quedado claro, haré lo que me salga del cipote.

Decir que han vendido ahora 3 millones de acciones nuevas para no "arruinar" el Sqezee es la mayor tomadura de pelo del siglo, a un precio de 10.000, creando "solo" 50.000 nuevas acciones hubieran recaudado lo mismo.

Que cada uno lleve la operativa oportuna, ahora bien, los comecrayones simios que dicen de esperar a que valga 1.000.000............................ Sé a quién beneficia eso, y como portador de XXX acciones, no voy a esperar ni a 1.000.000, ni tan siquiera a 100.000 €.

El valiente que lo haga, adelante, pero mi opinión es que estás haciendo el canela dejando a BlackRock, vender sus 8 millones de acciones tranquilitamente a cualquier precio loleante que no sea 100.000 € la accion


----------



## Insurrección (27 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Yo lo que digo es que he holdeado como un señor algunas a 2XX sabiendo perfectamente que las podría haber vendido y comprado en 15X, por menos dinero, y tanto hold y tanta polla para que otros "actores" vendan millones o anulen parcialmente cortos existentes.
> 
> Por lo tanto, la enseñanza ha quedado claro, haré lo que me salga del cipote.
> 
> ...



Exacto, han vendido casi un 5% del total de acciones "legales" y la gente aplaudiendo con las orejas...

No, eso no facilita el squeeze, en todo caso lo complica.

En fin...


----------



## chocolate (27 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*183,12*+14,19 (+8,40 %)
A partir del 27 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Abr 2021)

Y cuando GameStop mandó la autorización de ampliación de capital decían que nah, que eso era un papelujo inservible, que no lo harían en ningún caso.

Créete todo lo que digan por ahí.


Y digo yo, en España, las ampliaciones se hacen con derechos de suscripción preferentes que cotizan en paralelo con otro nombre, al que los propios accionistas y sólo ellos, deciden si mantener o vender, no hay ninguna razón explicable para que los accionistas propietarios no hubieramos acudido.


No, se dice, se ha hecho, directamente "al mercao", en secreto, y posiblemente compradas por "minoristas" simios, POSIBLEMENTE.

Si querían que los minoristas simios compraran y financiaran a la empresa, como dije antes, se podía haber hecho como se hace siempre, bajo derechos de suscripción preferentes para los accionistas.


Cuidado pues.


----------



## WhiteRose (27 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Yo lo que digo es que he holdeado como un señor algunas a 2XX sabiendo perfectamente que las podría haber vendido y comprado en 15X, por menos dinero, y tanto hold y tanta polla para que otros "actores" vendan millones o anulen parcialmente cortos existentes.
> 
> Por lo tanto, la enseñanza ha quedado claro, haré lo que me salga del cipote.
> 
> ...



Holdeaste porque te pareció bien, ahora ves que la empresa no holdea y te parece mal, si la empresa hubiera holdeado habrías perdido, entiendo que GME iría como el culo (sin capital) y seríamos fruta madura para los hedgies.

Ahora tenemos una participación en una empresa solvente, los ojos de todo el planeta nos miran, y los HFs siguen gastando mucha pasta en mantener su posición y/o contener el precio de la acción.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Holdeaste porque te pareció bien, ahora ves que la empresa no holdea y te parece mal, si la empresa hubiera holdeado habrías perdido, entiendo que GME iría como el culo (sin capital) y seríamos fruta madura para los hedgies.
> 
> Ahora tenemos una participación en una empresa solvente, los ojos de todo el planeta nos miran, y los HFs siguen gastando mucha pasta en mantener su posición y/o contener el precio de la acción.



Una puntualización,

Que la empresa sea solvente ahora, no quiere decir que valga ni 200, ni 300, ni 400 € la acción, ni mucho menos, mas de 500 €.


Holdear 10 años se hace con GME en 40-50 € la acción, no en 200 €.


----------



## mariano2004 (27 Abr 2021)

Opino que es correcto quitarse deuda para estar totalmente saneada. Pero quizas la forma en su ejecución no ha sido la mas acertada.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Abr 2021)

Perdona, pero en todos lados dijeron que eso no se iba a realizar, y que simplemente se anunciaba como se anunció en 2020.

Te lo dice uno que sigue Reddit todos los días.

Dime tú, dónde has podido acceder a esa negociación, en qué mercado, y en que periodo y a qué precios. Si no tienes respuesta a esto, ha sido en secreto y con oscurantismo.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Abr 2021)

¿Pero me das o no la razón en que una empresa el 99 % de veces ofrece las acciones nuevas de una ampliación de capital primero a sus accionistas?


----------



## antoniussss (27 Abr 2021)

Tranquilo no voy a ser tan paper hands de vender esas pocas acciones en 2xx, pero tampoco las voy a mantener hasta 1.000.000


----------



## Hamtel (27 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Perdona, pero en todos lados dijeron que eso no se iba a realizar, y que simplemente se anunciaba como se anunció en 2020.
> 
> Te lo dice uno que sigue Reddit todos los días.
> 
> Dime tú, dónde has podido acceder a esa negociación, en qué mercado, y en que periodo y a qué precios. Si no tienes respuesta a esto, ha sido en secreto y con oscurantismo.



Sí. Dijeron que iban a sacar esos 3'5 millones de acciones. Lo dijo Sherman en la presentación de resultados. Hasta febrero o marzo podían haber sacado más acciones ( no recuerdo si 7 o 10 millones y no lo hicieron)Ahora luego te pongo donde, que días y cuantas acciones sacaron cada día. Eso está en la web de la SEC


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Una puntualización,
> 
> Que la empresa sea solvente ahora, no quiere decir que valga ni 200, ni 300, ni 400 € la acción, ni mucho menos, mas de 500 €.
> 
> ...



Hay que ser sinceros con uno mismo. La mayoría de los que estamos aquí, yo incluido, estamos para ganar. A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores. No te digo que GME como empresa sea una porquería, y más ahora con la fama que se ha creado, pero no vale 150$-200$ la acción. A AMC le pasa lo mismo. 

¿Que en el camino podemos quedarnos con un -80%? Sí, pero nos da igual porque perder lo invertido no nos hace más pobres de lo que somos. Por eso estamos "a ver que pasa" y quien diga que no, miente. Si yo el viernes veo a AMC en 450$ y a GME en 1000, VENDO como que me llamo como me llamo, salgo corriendo y nos vemos las caras otra vez cuando baje de nuevo. ¿Creéis que esto no lo han hecho varios retailers cuando GME llegó a 450$ y AMC a 22 más o menos? Vamos....

Hay gente que plantea esto como una batalla con una épica medieval pero la realidad es que no pasa del meme fácil. Los HF a los que nos "enfrentamos" tienen décadas de experiencia, medios que ninguno de los presentes se llega ni siquiera a imaginar y tienen al poder político cogido de los huevos. No nos engañemos, somos soldados rasos en primera línea de trinchera a pecho descubierto. Ahora bien, el coste de oportunidad de no estar en el meollo es infinitamente más alto que estando incluso a riesgo de perder casi todo el capital.

Y ahora llamadme de todo menos bonito pero la realidad es la que es. Dudo MUCHO que haya un gamma squeeze de las proporciones que se está hablando aquí y en Reddit.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## Insurrección (27 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Y ahora llamadme de todo menos bonito pero la realidad es la que es. Dudo MUCHO que haya un gamma squeeze de las proporciones que se está hablando aquí y en Reddit.



Desde luego que no es fácil, y menos aún si entran otros 3 millones y medio de acciones de la nada, y da igual quienes las compren.

Bruce, el de los Bagels, opina lo mismo, dice que hay unos 12/15 millones en free float.

Así que imaginaos la que han liado con 3,5 millones más.

RC es un cabrón, tanto tweet buenrrollista para después hacernos una jugarreta de mierda.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tranquilo no voy a ser tan paper hands de vender esas pocas acciones en 2xx, pero tampoco las voy a mantener hasta 1.000.000



El 5 de abril de 2021, la Compañía aumentó el precio de oferta agregado máximo de Acciones Ordinarias que pueden venderse de vez en cuando, a través de Jefferies LLC (el "Agente de ventas") en relación con el programa de oferta "en el mercado" de la Compañía. (la "Oferta de ATM") hasta $ 1,000,000,000, pero en ningún caso más de 3,500,000 Acciones Ordinarias, de conformidad con el Acuerdo de Venta de Mercado Abierto SM existente de la Compañía.





__





Inline XBRL Viewer






www.sec.gov





Aún no está el informe de acciones/día puestas a la venta. Pero se pusieron en mercado abierto. Esa era una condición.


----------



## Insurrección (27 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> El 5 de abril de 2021, la Compañía aumentó el precio de oferta agregado máximo de Acciones Ordinarias que pueden venderse de vez en cuando, a través de Jefferies LLC (el "Agente de ventas") en relación con el programa de oferta "en el mercado" de la Compañía. (la "Oferta de ATM") hasta $ 1,000,000,000, pero en ningún caso más de 3,500,000 Acciones Ordinarias, de conformidad con el Acuerdo de Venta de Mercado Abierto SM existente de la Compañía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Las han pillao los HFs en su mayoría, esa gente está moviendo todos los hilos para evitar un descalabro monumental.

Lo he comentado alguna vez, pillé la OPA de Jazztel y me pude haber forrado pero hubo oscuros intereses para que Orange no pagara más de 12€ cuando se valoraba en más de 30€ (aprox, no recuerdo cifras exactas).

Saqué una pasta pero pudo ser mucho más. Fue la última vez que invertí en bolsa hasta este año.

Y ahora la misma GME poniendo palos en las ruedas para evitar el squeeze.

Joder, qué puto cabreo tengo con este tema, al final siempre ganan los malos, mecagondiós.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Hay que ser sinceros con uno mismo. La mayoría de los que estamos aquí, yo incluido, estamos para ganar. A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores. No te digo que GME como empresa sea una porquería, y más ahora con la fama que se ha creado, pero no vale 150$-200$ la acción. A AMC le pasa lo mismo.
> 
> ¿Que en el camino podemos quedarnos con un -80%? Sí, pero nos da igual porque perder lo invertido no nos hace más pobres de lo que somos. Por eso estamos "a ver que pasa" y quien diga que no, miente. Si yo el viernes veo a AMC en 450$ y a GME en 1000, VENDO como que me llamo como me llamo, salgo corriendo y nos vemos las caras otra vez cuando baje de nuevo. ¿Creéis que esto no lo han hecho varios retailers cuando GME llegó a 450$ y AMC a 22 más o menos? Vamos....
> 
> ...



Suscribo punto por punto, coma por coma


----------



## antoniussss (27 Abr 2021)

Seamos sinceros, de verdad alguien cree que el precio puede llegar a 100.000 - 1.000.000???? si lo crees tú, lo saben millones de empresas con capital y decenas de miles de fondos de inversión, y la acción no te hace un lateral bajista 2 meses gota a gota.


----------



## xzess (27 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Hay que ser sinceros con uno mismo. La mayoría de los que estamos aquí, yo incluido, estamos para ganar. A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores. No te digo que GME como empresa sea una porquería, y más ahora con la fama que se ha creado, pero no vale 150$-200$ la acción. A AMC le pasa lo mismo.
> 
> ¿Que en el camino podemos quedarnos con un -80%? Sí, pero nos da igual porque perder lo invertido no nos hace más pobres de lo que somos. Por eso estamos "a ver que pasa" y quien diga que no, miente. Si yo el viernes veo a AMC en 450$ y a GME en 1000, VENDO como que me llamo como me llamo, salgo corriendo y nos vemos las caras otra vez cuando baje de nuevo. ¿Creéis que esto no lo han hecho varios retailers cuando GME llegó a 450$ y AMC a 22 más o menos? Vamos....
> 
> ...



En realidad, sí que esto es una batalla, el error es creer que somos los generales de guerra, somos peones y servimos como holders bastantes, se conocen los números de acciones en retailers y son muchas acciones al menos en AMC supongo que GME también. La guerra es entre Hfs, la DTCC y los retailers.
Independientemente de lo que hagan ambas empresas, los números están creciendo a nuestro favor día tras día. En GME tengo menos esperanza y sinceramente no veo un squeeze aún, aunque es verdad que esta semana está mejorando los números. AMC sin embargo está cocinandose a fuego rápido y el bucle ya está hecho, es muy dificil que si la gente sigue holdeando no se produzca algún tipo de squeeze.
Bien otro tema es que esa mierda d elos 100k, tela... quizas con suerte llegue a 500$ quizás algo más, quizás dejen fluir el tema y llegue a 2k, o simplemente a 40$, el problema es que los Hfs tienen muchas acciones y si ocurriera venderían ellos, y mermarian el squeeze, también puede ocurrir que los brokers hagan triquiñuelas y otras cosas, como ya ocurrió, pero en general los números siguen pintando bien para AMC aparte de que con AMC acabar en un -80% es muy dificil al menos en un año vista.


----------



## WhiteRose (27 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Hay que ser sinceros con uno mismo. La mayoría de los que estamos aquí, yo incluido, estamos para ganar. A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores. No te digo que GME como empresa sea una porquería, y más ahora con la fama que se ha creado, pero no vale 150$-200$ la acción. A AMC le pasa lo mismo.
> 
> ¿Que en el camino podemos quedarnos con un -80%? Sí, pero nos da igual porque perder lo invertido no nos hace más pobres de lo que somos. Por eso estamos "a ver que pasa" y quien diga que no, miente. Si yo el viernes veo a AMC en 450$ y a GME en 1000, VENDO como que me llamo como me llamo, salgo corriendo y nos vemos las caras otra vez cuando baje de nuevo. ¿Creéis que esto no lo han hecho varios retailers cuando GME llegó a 450$ y AMC a 22 más o menos? Vamos....
> 
> ...



Yo estoy por la épica y cuando la veo a tono la toqueteo porque tengo que sentir la ganancia de estar aquí.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anonimocobarde (27 Abr 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Bien otro tema es que esa mierda d elos 100k, tela... quizas con suerte llegue a 500$ quizás algo más, quizás dejen fluir el tema y llegue a 2k, o simplemente a 40$, el problema es que los Hfs tienen muchas acciones y si ocurriera venderían ellos, y mermarian el squeeze, también puede ocurrir que los brokers hagan triquiñuelas y otras cosas, como ya ocurrió, pero en general los números siguen pintando bien para AMC aparte de que con AMC acabar en un -80% es muy dificil al menos en un año vista.



Hombre, 100K no van a ser, pero a casi 500 GME ya estuvo.


----------



## WhiteRose (27 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Seamos sinceros, de verdad alguien cree que el precio puede llegar a 100.000 - 1.000.000???? si lo crees tú, lo saben millones de empresas con capital y decenas de miles de fondos de inversión, y la acción no te hace un lateral bajista 2 meses gota a gota.



A ver, claro que hace un lateral bajista (o alcista), ellos saben que tú vida es limitada, igual está 6 meses o 1 año así. Ellos van a palmar mucho y lo están palmamdo, pero si te hartas pierdes.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteRose (27 Abr 2021)

Las lineas verdes las pinté hace más de 2 semanas, se está cumpliendo.

Esto quiere decir que podemos cerrar la semana entre 160 y 220, merece el riesgo de comprar.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 Abr 2021)

AMC cayendo casi en picado


----------



## Insurrección (27 Abr 2021)

"Las acciones de GameStop Corp bajan 13% este lunes luego de que el fabricante de videojuegos dijo que *podría vender* hasta 3.5 millones de títulos"

Pues claro que se sabía que PODRÍAN venderlas. Menudo lumbreras, la comprensión lectora igual no es tu fuerte.

Y de hecho las han vendido, todas, no han dejado ni una. Pero podrían habérselas quedado.

Olvidaos del squeeze, si hubiera sido posible no habrían vendido así, las empresas no son tan gilipollas como para ganar 500 millones de dólares pudiendo ganar 20.000 millones "de gratis".


----------



## Insurrección (27 Abr 2021)

A ver majete, no te me pongas digno que aquí vengo a dar mi puta opinión igual que tú das la tuya y la respeto aunque no la comparta.

Así que deja de ponerte en modo repelente que mi mosqueo no es con nadie de aquí, es con el RC que ha sido un puto traidor de mierda.

Ya podían haberse quedado con el 50%, eso se lo hubiese comprado aunque con la mosca detrás de la oreja. Pero no, todas, han vendido todas...


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (27 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Hay que ser sinceros con uno mismo. La mayoría de los que estamos aquí, yo incluido, estamos para ganar. A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores. No te digo que GME como empresa sea una porquería, y más ahora con la fama que se ha creado, pero no vale 150$-200$ la acción. A AMC le pasa lo mismo.
> 
> ¿Que en el camino podemos quedarnos con un -80%? Sí, pero nos da igual porque perder lo invertido no nos hace más pobres de lo que somos. Por eso estamos "a ver que pasa" y quien diga que no, miente. Si yo el viernes veo a AMC en 450$ y a GME en 1000, VENDO como que me llamo como me llamo, salgo corriendo y nos vemos las caras otra vez cuando baje de nuevo. ¿Creéis que esto no lo han hecho varios retailers cuando GME llegó a 450$ y AMC a 22 más o menos? Vamos....
> 
> Hay gente que plantea esto como una batalla con una épica medieval pero la realidad es que





ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Hay que ser sinceros con uno mismo. La mayoría de los que estamos aquí, yo incluido, estamos para ganar. A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores. No te digo que GME como empresa sea una porquería, y más ahora con la fama que se ha creado, pero no vale 150$-200$ la acción. A AMC le pasa lo mismo.
> 
> ¿Que en el camino podemos quedarnos con un -80%? Sí, pero nos da igual porque perder lo invertido no nos hace más pobres de lo que somos. Por eso estamos "a ver que pasa" y quien diga que no, miente. Si yo el viernes veo a AMC en 450$ y a GME en 1000, VENDO como que me llamo como me llamo, salgo corriendo y nos vemos las caras otra vez cuando baje de nuevo. ¿Creéis que esto no lo han hecho varios retailers cuando GME llegó a 450$ y AMC a 22 más o menos? Vamos....
> 
> ...



No encuentro la información por ningún lado, pero hubo un sqweze en una empresa de gas que llevo las acciones de 400 a 24000 y no estaban organizados ni nada por el estilo.
Si vendes a 1000 te arrepentirás toda la vida.
Si en aquel momento llegó a 24000 sin estar organizados y seguramente con un volumen de cortos mucho menor, que te hace pensar que no pasará esta vez con cientos de miles de monos con una fe infinita en gme.
Aguanta y no seas manos de mantequilla.
Se está fraguando un cambio de paradigma y Gme será la mayor transferencia de riqueza de la historia de la humanidad.
Parece mentira que seas un burbujo.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Abr 2021)

Despues de una primera hora de mucho volumen, el resto de la sesión ha sido con un volumen muy bajo, especialmente esta última hora


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (27 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> AMC cayendo casi en picado



De 12 a 11 y ya rebotando, no sé qué concepto tienes de caer en picado.
Tengo 4000 en gme y si tuviera otros 4000 los metería en AMC SIN PENSARLO.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 Abr 2021)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> No encuentro la información por ningún lado, pero hubo un sqweze en una empresa de gas que llevo las acciones de 400 a 24000 y no estaban organizados ni nada por el estilo.
> Si vendes a 1000 te arrepentirás toda la vida.
> Si en aquel momento llegó a 24000 sin estar organizados y seguramente con un volumen de cortos mucho menor, que te hace pensar que no pasará esta vez con cientos de miles de monos con una fe infinita en gme.
> Aguanta y no seas manos de mantequilla.



Empresa de gas o un ETF de gas o una commodity similar? Me suena que pudimos haber hablado de ello unas páginas atrás. 

Vender a 1000 no me resolvería la vida y dependiendo de la inercia que lleve el pelotazo parriba me plantearía qué hacer. Por el contrario, si AMC siguiera el camino de GME ahí sí que me pensaría qué hacer...

De momento, holdear, un poco de intradía intentando estar fuera del mercado lo menos posible y a rezar.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 Abr 2021)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> De 12 a 11 y ya rebotando, no sé qué concepto tienes de caer en picado.



Tiene usted razón. Una pequeña corrección nada más


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (27 Abr 2021)

Dentro de unos meses llorarán por no haber aprovechado la oportunidad, yo fui un paperhands en su día compré a 50 y vendí a 100 hice dinero por supuesto, hoy me arrepiento de no haber metido los 4000 que tengo ahora invertidos cuando estaba a 50.
Aún así dentro de unos meses lambo con banana en el capot.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (27 Abr 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Empresa de gas o un ETF de gas o una commodity similar? Me suena que pudimos haber hablado de ello unas páginas atrás.
> 
> Vender a 1000 no me resolvería la vida y dependiendo de la inercia que lleve el pelotazo parriba me plantearía qué hacer. Por el contrario, si AMC siguiera el camino de GME ahí sí que me pensaría qué hacer...
> 
> De momento, holdear, un poco de intradía intentando estar fuera del mercado lo menos posible y a rezar.



Él intra día hace que los fondos puedan cerrar sus cortos.
No lo hagas vete a reddit y pasa un par de horas leyendo, seguro que cambias de opinión.
Suerte y aguanta.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (27 Abr 2021)

Tenemos que templar gaitas señores. Hay señales de vida en el hilo y es normal opiniones dispares.

A mí me ha parecido también fatal que la dirección de la empresa haya sacado a la venta 3,5 millones de acciones justo ahora. En ese sentido ha complicado el squeeze. Si los monos éramos unos 5-10 millones con una acción de media, la dilución es semejante en orden de magnitud a esta, aunque se ha absorbido casi misteriosamente con poco volumen y sin dolor para los minoristas durante estas tres semanas.

En cuanto a la gestión de la empresa no hay nada que reprochar. Los de GME han sido poco sensibles aunque listos. Y nosotros quizá muy ilusos.

Como el forero Insurrección vine a exponer parte de mis ahorros miserables para joder a hedgies. Y esa era la moneda de cambio de todo esto con GME, que había sufrido los cortos en sus carnes... y nos devolviese cadáveres de WallStreet de camino a la luna.

Pero ahí andamos. Si en verano no hay squeeze esto se diluye sí o sí, y en eso estaréis deacuerdo conmigo.

Lo que más me llama la atención de los dos últimos días es que os quejáis de Insurección, pero él ha mantenido fijas sus posiciones y no os quejáis de los que compran y venden. Para ellos no ha habido palos, y muchos andan así con AMC.

Siento decirlo pero todo este movimiento está perdiendo fuerza. Y en mi caso voy a mirar con lupa lo que hagan desde la dirección de GME para vender si se me hinchan.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (27 Abr 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> "Las acciones de GameStop Corp bajan 13% este lunes luego de que el fabricante de videojuegos dijo que *podría vender* hasta 3.5 millones de títulos"
> 
> Pues claro que se sabía que PODRÍAN venderlas. Menudo lumbreras, la comprensión lectora igual no es tu fuerte.
> 
> ...



Me parece que vendieron en 150 o por ahí, ahora mismo está por encima de 170, 3.5 m por 20 pavos son 70 millones.
Tú verás.


----------



## Hamtel (27 Abr 2021)

La primera medida para joder a los hedgies era evitar la bancarrota. Esto se ha evitado gracias a la inyección de capital de esas acciones. Ahora no tienen salvación. A corto-medio plazo Gamestop no va a quebrar. 
Aquí nadie le dice a nadie lo que tiene que hacer con su dinero


----------



## Hamtel (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## jorlau (27 Abr 2021)

Que cierre más bonito 177,77

3,5 ×2= 7

Será una señal ¿?


HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (28 Abr 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Tenemos que templar gaitas señores. Hay señales de vida en el hilo y es normal opiniones dispares.
> 
> A mí me ha parecido también fatal que la dirección de la empresa haya sacado a la venta 3,5 millones de acciones justo ahora. En ese sentido ha complicado el squeeze. Si los monos éramos unos 5-10 millones con una acción de media, la dilución es semejante en orden de magnitud a esta, aunque se ha absorbido casi misteriosamente con poco volumen y sin dolor para los minoristas durante estas tres semanas.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, y es sano tener diferentes puntos de vista en tanto las opiniones no estén "Compradas" por alguien.

Y yo no estoy comprado por nadie y los hechos objetivos dicen:

-En 4 meses, por dios no vendáis ni una acción, aunque baje luego subirá más y muy rápido, y os quedaréis fuera:
De 580 a 40....................a 40, y no una hora ni dos, si no semanas.

Al igual que durante semanas, que digo semanas, MESES, los 1XX.

¿Cuanto duró los 5XX o los 3XX de hace un mes y pico? 1 hora.

La empresa, el DFV, el no se quién, los intradiarios y hasta el novio de mi novia, vendiendo y ganando pasta a millones, y los simios, con cara de tontos (No me quejo de DFV, es libre de haber vendido parte de su inversión, y luego comprar las Calls, porque sabe que en 1XX hay todavía pasta que ganar, si hubiera estado la acción en 500 lo mismo no las habría ejecutado, aún así, tiene en cash varios millones)


¿Que queréis esperar a 50.000 , 100.000, 1.000.000 con todas vuestras acciones o la mayoría?

Perfecto, sois libres, pero aquí nadie es un paperhands por vender algo comprado en 40, en 500,600,700,800 o 1.000.

PaperHands es vender en XX o 1XX.........esos niveles hoy por hoy son de acumular, y si baja, que baje, ya se dijo no apostar todos los ahorros de tu vida.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (28 Abr 2021)

Como va el dogecoin señores?


----------



## GOL (28 Abr 2021)

No veo en Reddit el cabreo que hay aqui por haber vendido 3.5 millones de acciones. Alguien se anima a explicarlo? Me refiero a porque Reddit ni siquiera saca el tema (yo no lo he visto)


----------



## Insurrección (28 Abr 2021)

GOL dijo:


> No veo en Reddit el cabreo que hay aqui por haber vendido 3.5 millones de acciones. Alguien se anima a explicarlo? Me refiero a porque Reddit ni siquiera saca el tema (yo no lo he visto)



Yo tampoco lo veo, al contrario, la gente está encantada con la venta.

Simplemente me guío por la lógica y personalmente no me gusta.


----------



## chocolate (28 Abr 2021)

GOL dijo:


> No veo en Reddit el cabreo que hay aqui por haber vendido 3.5 millones de acciones. Alguien se anima a explicarlo? Me refiero a porque Reddit ni siquiera saca el tema (yo no lo he visto)



Me quedo con lo que decía un forero (@Hamtel) más arriba, que al sacar 3,5 millones de acciones a la venta para saldar la deuda...

Primero: Evita que la empresa quiebre que era lo que esperaban los HF para poder obtener el máximo beneficio y de ahí que sacaran acciones sintéticas sobre las que después no tendrían que responder.

Segundo: Puede dar dividendos, lo que obliga a los mísmos HF a tener que soltar la $$$ para pagarlos.

También al llamar a votación durante el mes de Junio, obligaría a los HF a tener que presentar acciones que no poseen porque literalmente, no existen, dando igual que tengan 3,5 millones de acciones más en su poder (creo que vendieron 4x más acciones de las existentes).

Es correcto?


----------



## malvado (28 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> La primera medida para joder a los hedgies era evitar la bancarrota. Esto se ha evitado gracias a la inyección de capital de esas acciones. Ahora no tienen salvación. A corto-medio plazo Gamestop no va a quebrar.
> Aquí nadie le dice a nadie lo que tiene que hacer con su dinero



Eso es. Para mí ese era el juego desde el principio.


----------



## malvado (28 Abr 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Me quedo con lo que decía un forero más arriba, que al sacar 3,5 millones de acciones a la venta para saldar la deuda...
> 
> Primero: Evita que la empresa quiebre que era lo que esperaban los HF para poder obtener el máximo beneficio y de ahí que sacaran acciones sintéticas sobre las que después no tendrían que responder.
> 
> ...



Esto no lo sabía. ¿Cómo va?

Yo pensaba que cuando te ponías corto tomabas la acción prestada del broker pero la titularidad no cambiaba. ¿Podrías explicarlo con marionetas? ¿cuáles son las consecuencias de no poder presentar esas acciones?


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (28 Abr 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Me quedo con lo que decía un forero más arriba, que al sacar 3,5 millones de acciones a la venta para saldar la deuda...
> 
> Primero: Evita que la empresa quiebre que era lo que esperaban los HF para poder obtener el máximo beneficio y de ahí que sacaran acciones sintéticas sobre las que después no tendrían que responder.
> 
> ...



Correctísimo.

Pero también es correcto pensar que el _squeeze_ se jugaba en el estrecho margen del 15% de acciones que no poseían las instituciones financieras hasta enero. Ahora ese margen es del 20%. Esos fueron los cálculos que hicimos.

Ahora no están tan acotadas las acciones sobre las que se iba a producir el MOASS dando más margen de maniobra y tiempo a los HF para apagar fuegos.

Yo hubiera preferido una acción más suicida contra los HF. En las tácticas fabianas el grande siempre lleva ventaja. Y hay que entrar a matar pronto o se te escapa la faena.

Hemos estado rascando los simios una acción por allí y otra por acá compartiendo esto con otros colegas simios para que compraran una acción y ahora 3,5M no son un problema. Ay que me LOL.

Me da exactamente igual que el short squeeze se produzca en el rango de los $500-$700 o el de los $10k con tal de que se arruinen unos pocos y WallStreet se venga abajo. No aspiro a vender ni a $500 ni a $10k, he dicho, solo que se produzca el MOASS.

En WallStreetbets solo hablan de ganancias millonarias ya, nadie incide en que quiebren aunque no ganemos nada. Se trataba de comprar una miserable acción, nada más.


----------



## chocolate (28 Abr 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Yo pensaba que cuando te ponías corto tomabas la acción prestada del broker pero la titularidad no cambiaba. ¿Podrías explicarlo con marionetas? ¿cuáles son las consecuencias de no poder presentar esas acciones?



Uy, pues no soy precisamente un experto. Lo leí hace tiempo en reddit y me suena que se posteó aquí también. Si lo encuentro lo pongo.


----------



## Insurrección (28 Abr 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Correctísimo.
> 
> Pero también es correcto pensar que el _squeeze_ se jugaba en el estrecho margen del 15% de acciones que no poseían las instituciones financieras hasta enero. Ahora ese margen es del 20%. Esos fueron los cálculos que hicimos.
> 
> ...



100% de acuerdo, por eso creo que GME no creía en el MOASS y directamente ha vendido todo lo que tenía.

Otra opción que se me ocurre: "Hola RC, somos los HFs y estamos jodidos, qué te parece si te dejamos 5.000 millones en las Islas Caimán y tú vendes los 3,5Macciones y así paramos esta opereta ??? Ehhh RC, cómo lo ves ???"


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (28 Abr 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo, por eso creo que GME no creía en el MOASS y directamente ha vendido todo lo que tenía.
> 
> Otra opción que se me ocurre: "Hola RC, somos los HFs y estamos jodidos, qué te parece si te dejamos 5.000 millones en las Islas Caimán y tú vendes los 3,5Kacciones y así paramos esta opereta ??? Ehhh RC, cómo lo ves ???"



Es mucho más sencillo Insurrección.

La SEC y el gobierno liderado por la FED los ha sentado en el rincón de pensar como el padre que regaña a dos de sus niños. Y les ha dicho la solución para que todo este circo siga adelante. Tú pon a la venta 3,5M de acciones que vamos a procurar que las vendas en abril muy muy arriba asegurando tu pervivencia. Y tú para no dar el cantazo ve cerrando posiciones aunque te cueste la vida y los minoristas tengan tiempo de pensar lo que hacer y no me vengan con gaitas.

Luego paz y después gloria.

Quisiera dar un mensaje de apoyo en el tema con un HOLD, incondicional. Todavía creo en esta película solo por DFV. No animo a la venta o deserción.


----------



## Insurrección (28 Abr 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Es mucho más sencillo Insurrección.
> 
> La SEC y el gobierno liderado por la FED los ha sentado en el rincón de pensar como el padre que regaña a dos de sus niños. Y les ha dicho la solución para que todo este circo siga adelante. Tú pon a la venta 3,5M de acciones que vamos a procurar que las vendas en abril muy muy arriba asegurando tu pervivencia. Y tú para no dar el cantazo ve cerrando posiciones aunque te cueste la vida y los minoristas tengan tiempo de pensar lo que hacer y no me vengan con gaitas.
> 
> ...



Buenos apuntes. Aunque DFV ya dijo que dejaba de comunicar sus posiciones.

Yo me quedo, aunque alguno por aquí diga que deshaga posiciones por criticar lo que no me gusta.

No haré tal cosa, al igual que los fervientes creyentes en el MOASS, que tan claro lo ven todo, no se juegan todo su patrimonio en GME.


----------



## GOL (28 Abr 2021)

Gracias por las respuestas, aun asi saber que solo en Superstonk hay 235.476 miembros, y tipos geniales entre ellos con DD excelentes y no gurguten sobre este tema es algo que no me acaba de cuadrar


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (28 Abr 2021)

Mi fuente es mi captura de pantalla.

Para que veas que no voy de farol. Cuando deje de postear aquí es que me he cansado. No entro ni entraré a desestabilizar. Simplemente estoy ojo avizor.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (28 Abr 2021)

Son meras especulaciones lógicamente, y tienes razón, no aportan nada. Pero entonces estaríamos todos callados pues poca información se confirma en tiempo real.

Lo que sí es cierto es que la FED siempre ha estado detrás de las grandes crisis de liquidez en el sistema americano. Y esta es otra enorme crisis de liquidez por parte de un fondo o fondos que deben liquidar activos para afrontar intereses altos.

En el 11-S la FED lideró la acción sobre la bolsa americana y en empresas directamente​​







The Astonishing Story of the Federal Reserve on 9-11


It is impossible for me to begin to write anything about the events of 9-11 without first bowing my head and taking a moment of silence in remembrance of all those who died and the grief which still ...




www.dailykos.com



​Un resumen en español:​​

Historias de la Bolsa: el Atentado del 11-S en New York y las entrañas de la FED

​

En 2008 de nuevo con las reuniones en los sótanos de la FED con JPMorgan y LBros.​​Aquí habla de la estrecha relacion de Lehman Brothers, la FED y JP Morgan días antes de dejarla quebrar.​​







¿Por qué el Tesoro y la FED permitieron la quiebra de Lehman Brothers?


La bancarrota de Lehman Brothers marcó un antes y un después en la crisis. Tras su quiebra, los gobiernos de medio mundo se lanzaron al rescate público de la banca ante el pánico financiero generado. Pero, ¿por qué el Gobierno de EEUU salvó al resto de bancos y no a Lehman?




www.libertaddigital.com





¿Alguien piensa que la FED no ha intervenido aportando soluciones en todo esto después de tres meses?


----------



## Insurrección (28 Abr 2021)

Ni caso al chaval ese del MrNice, que parece que el hilo es suyo y solamente él decide qué info hay que aportar.

Vamos no me jodas, un censurador poseedor de la verdad absoluta.

Harto estoy de esa gente, con lo que a mí me gusta escuchar voces discordantes.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (28 Abr 2021)

Por reddit hay alguien que ha hecho cálculos para saber el % de acciones de los usuarios. El % que le sale es mayor que el float, este aunque fuera la mitad... Es una locura.


----------



## jorlau (28 Abr 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Por reddit hay alguien que ha hecho cálculos para saber el % de acciones de los usuarios. El % que le sale es mayor que el float, este aunque fuera la mitad... Es una locura.



El flotador se estima en unos 26.000.000 de acciones, y parece q los simios tenemos como mínimo el doble del flotador, luego 3,5 millones de acciones más o menos, poco van a influir.

Con los votos vamos a tener un cálculo aproximado de la posesión minorista, ya veremos.

HOLD


----------



## jorlau (28 Abr 2021)

Una opinión optimista de los 3,5 millones de acciones



Gamestop mostró sus verdaderos colores
Opinión 
Con la forma en que manejaron la oferta de acciones, mostraron sus verdaderos colores y son crayones verdes hasta el final, bebé.
Recapitulemos lo que sucedió:
Gamestop anunció una actualización de su oferta de acciones previamente anunciada de 3,5 millones de acciones con un máximo de mil millones de dólares. Esto equivale a unos 285 dólares por acción. Con este anuncio hicieron que TODOS pensaran que se iban a vender a un nivel de precio al menos cercano a los 285 dólares, lo que resultó ser una cabeza falsa gigante por la que todo el mundo se enamoró.
Por lo general, una oferta de acciones se considera desfavorable (al menos a corto plazo) para los accionistas existentes porque diluye el conjunto de acciones y reduce el precio. Especialmente en una acción muy en corto como GME, permite que los cortos se cubran potencialmente a precios más bajos para disminuir el potencial de compresión. La ventaja es que la empresa obtiene capital, lo que a su vez debería traducirse en un aumento del valor de las acciones a lo largo del tiempo.
PERO nada sobre GME es habitual y RC sabe (me encantaría darle todo el crédito, pero estoy seguro de que su equipo ayudó mucho con esta jugada) que el precio de las acciones está siendo manipulado para permanecer en un determinado canal de precios. Los cortos están utilizando algoritmos de negociación de alta frecuencia para suprimir el precio y no lo están cubriendo al filtrar las acciones a lo largo del tiempo, RC está usando sus algoritmos HFT en su contra. El precio no baja porque es artificial, los cortos no cubren porque asumen que solo sus acciones sintéticas se negocian de forma algo, dejando que todos los 3,5 millones de acciones sean devorados por los simios.
Todas las ventajas de obtener capital, ninguna de las desventajas de diluir las acciones y permitir que se cubran los cortos. Jaque mate.
Es realmente una obra magistral y mostró dos cosas.
Demostró que GME es un juego. Demostraron que no solo van a aceptar que los manipuladores del mercado los manipulen como un juego, sino que muerden. ¡Y me encanta!
También mostró generosidad, confianza y compromiso con los simios. ¡Podrían haber resistido FÁCILMENTE y vendido por el 1B completo si quisieran, pero en su lugar eligieron una forma que se jode completamente y empodera a los simios a costa de dejar $ 450 millones! en la mesa.
Todos los tweets y mensajes subliminales que muestran apoyo a los simios fueron geniales y todo, pero en última instancia, fueron solo palabras. Con esto pusieron su dinero donde está su boca y entregaron dólares para empoderar y apoyar a los simios. Para mí, eso es lo más fuerte que puede hablar una corporación y me ha convencido sin la menor duda de que todo el equipo de Gamestop está completamente de parte si son accionistas y en esta batalla con los simios.
Mis tetas están permanentemente secuestradas y no puedo esperar a ver qué más nos tiene reservado Gamestop en el futuro (juego de palabras).


Estoy de acuerdo, me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (28 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*171,40*-6,37 (-3,58 %)
A partir del 28 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (28 Abr 2021)

Estan intentando robar votos. No hace falta decir más


----------



## chocolate (28 Abr 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Estan intentando robar votos. No hace falta decir más



Como Correos en Spain, si es que ya está todo inventado


----------



## antoniussss (28 Abr 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, aun asi saber que solo en Superstonk hay 235.476 miembros, y tipos geniales entre ellos con DD excelentes y no gurguten sobre este tema es algo que no me acaba de cuadrar



Personalmente por dos cuestiones:

1º Son americanos, y es una empresa americana, y encima es la empresa friki dónde compraban sus juegos los comedoritos, por lo que cualquier cosa que asegure su supervivencia es bueno para esos simios.

2º Porque son simios y sus conocimientos de bolsa son limitados. Nadie dice que si hubiera hecho esto mismo con la acción en 1.000 €, tan solo tendrían que haber creado "500.000 acciones", en vez de 3,5 millones. Nadie comenta lo de haber hecho la formula de "Derechos de Suscripción Preferente" para los accionistas primero.

3º y más oscura, porque en los grupos de Reddit hay infiltrados unos cuantos Comunity Manager, que les interesa a saber por qué, soltar esto, como lo de aguantar sin vender hasta el 1.000.000 €.

Personalmente, y siempre ha sido así, Reddit me lo tomo como "Ocio", me divierto viendo Memes, teorías locas, locuras del millon de euros, con el fin de pasármelo bien.

Eso sí, lo que en Reddit se expone, salvo excepcionalidades, no decide mi actuación financiera con la acción.


----------



## malvado (28 Abr 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *171,40*-6,37 (-3,58 %)
> A partir del 28 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.



¿Y Jenny? ¿O depende del volumen?


----------



## antoniussss (28 Abr 2021)

tranqui coleguita,

No se puede saber de todo, pero de ampliaciones de capital sé unas cuantas cosas, porque me he zampado varias.

Puedo no saber de turbowarrants, derivados y su puta madre, pero eso no invalida que no pueda opinar y quejarme de lo otro, faltaría más.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Abr 2021)

De todas formas quiero decir una cosa, ya hemos opinado del tema, y que nos parece mal, a otros les parece bien.

Pues ya está HOLD, y a cambiar de tema.


----------



## WhiteRose (28 Abr 2021)

A mí no me parece bien ni mal, no me importa realmente. Me parece poco volumen 3.5MM... ya veremos.

He visto en Twitter que han pillado a los HFs con algunas evidencias usando ETFs para sortear bien... 

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chocolate (28 Abr 2021)

malvado dijo:


> ¿Y Jenny? ¿O depende del volumen?


----------



## antoniussss (28 Abr 2021)

Ojito que he visto un mensaje en la plataforma de cfds que tengo que game stop suben el requisito de garantías del 40 x ciento al 50 por ciento la próxima semana.... 

Algo traman y espero que para bien hahah


----------



## Vivoenalemania (28 Abr 2021)

Que cojones está pasando hoy con AMC ?


----------



## anonimocobarde (28 Abr 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> A mí no me parece bien ni mal, no me importa realmente. Me parece poco volumen 3.5MM... ya veremos.
> 
> He visto en Twitter que han pillado a los HFs con algunas evidencias usando ETFs para sortear bien...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



¿Tienes enlace a mano?


----------



## Hamtel (28 Abr 2021)

En unas horas estará el informe anual de la compañía


----------



## Hamtel (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## ladrillator salvation (29 Abr 2021)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Que cojones está pasando hoy con AMC ?



una pequeña corrección, no pretenderás que suba hasta los 12 y pico y siga parriba con la furia de un cerdo salvaje.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Abr 2021)

Este. Pero no está aún en ninguno de los sitios oficiales. De momento no hacer mucho caso por si es falso





__





GME 2020 Annual Report







www.proxydocs.com


----------



## trinity (29 Abr 2021)

Ya he votado a traves de Interactive Brokers


----------



## xzess (29 Abr 2021)

El barco sigue a flote pese a las disputas internas y joder si por un casual explotan estas dos, deberemos montar una comilona o algo. Si al final nos llevamos bien casi todos, y creo que nos alegrariamos ya no porque semos ricos sino porque los demás lo sean también.
Seguimos en el ruta, y estaba claro que no iba a ser fácil, algunos se quedan por el camino, pero algunos parece que iremos hasta el final, donde esperamos que esté el pastel.
Que así sea!


----------



## Pailarocas (29 Abr 2021)

Las que tengo no las suelto a no ser que me resuelvan la vida, sino se la dejo para los nietos


----------



## jorlau (29 Abr 2021)

trinity dijo:


> Ya he votado a traves de Interactive Brokers



Yo ya he votado a través de Revolut y Firstrade.

En Degiro estoy a la espera y he visto esto en reddit



Me comuniqué con ellos para votar y este es el segundo correo que recibí. El primero me dio información general, este llegó unos días después (hoy).



> La junta anual de accionistas de Gamestop Corp. será el 09 de junio de 2021. Debido al *alto número de solicitudes* de participación en esta junta de accionistas, hemos decidido simplificar el proceso. En consecuencia, nos pondremos en contacto con usted lo *antes posible* vía correo electrónico para saber cómo participar y / o votar en la junta anual de accionistas. Siga los pasos descritos en ese (próximo) correo electrónico de manera oportuna.
> Sus derechos de voto se derivan únicamente de las acciones que tenía en su cuenta DEGIRO a finales del *15 de abril de 2021* . Las compras posteriores a esa fecha no influyen en sus derechos de voto.
> Para terminar, le notificamos que Gamestop Corp. es una empresa estadounidense. Las empresas estadounidenses *no pueden estar en corto con DEGIRO* . DEGIRO tampoco presta acciones a otros participantes del mercado.





HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (29 Abr 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> ¿Tienes enlace a mano?


----------



## chocolate (29 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*177,01*-1,57 (-0,88 %)
A partir del 29 de abril 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## chocolate (29 Abr 2021)

Securities Lending Report: 4/19/21 – 4/23/21 - Traders' Insight


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (29 Abr 2021)

Bajando casi un 4% con volumen de medio millón, no se mueve nada.


----------



## -Galaiko (29 Abr 2021)

Estos HDP tienen que acabar en la cárcel, y alguno de la comisión de valores también.


----------



## mariano2004 (29 Abr 2021)

Hacen lo que les sale de los cojones y cuando quieren.


----------



## algoma (29 Abr 2021)

trinity dijo:


> Ya he votado a traves de Interactive Brokers



¿Cómo lo has hecho? A mí no me ha llegado información alguna.


----------



## WhiteRose (29 Abr 2021)

Otra vez en 180, otra vez volumen bajo, mañana cerraremos entre 163 y "to the moon"


----------



## Tars (29 Abr 2021)

Llevamos con "to the moon" casi 3 meses ya. Qué aburrimiento.


----------



## antoniussss (29 Abr 2021)

Despacito y sin ruido es cómo se sube, cuando algún paperhands quiera mirar las tiene en 250-300

esperemos...... ^^


----------



## Hamtel (29 Abr 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Llevamos con "to the moon" casi 3 meses ya. Qué aburrimiento.



Eso es lo que quieren los HF. Aburrirnos. Pero no cuela


----------



## mariano2004 (29 Abr 2021)

Creo que algún mes más llevo yo. Pero no tengo prisa.


----------



## -Galaiko (29 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (29 Abr 2021)

Sin volumen


----------



## Hamtel (29 Abr 2021)

La última vez que el volumen diario fue tan bajo fue el 18 de noviembre de 2020


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Abr 2021)

Aburrido no es...


Mirad esto


Los volúmenes vienen siendo de muy pocos miles hasta las 13:35, que pasa esto:



Y esos tres crayones suman unas 200k acciones.



Pero aún hay más, lo único de este mensaje que hay que coger con pinzas. Pero joder 





Del hilo diario de superstonk.


----------



## xzess (30 Abr 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Yo ya he votado a través de Revolut y Firstrade.
> 
> En Degiro estoy a la espera y he visto esto en reddit
> 
> ...



Cuidado con Degiro, eso de que no prestan las acciones es mentira, lo expecifica claramente y directamente en el contrato de la cuenta normal, que si no quieres que se presten que uses otro tipo de cuenta, la cuenta "custody" con más comisiones. 

También han restringido hace tiempo la compra/venta a mercado, de AMC y GME y solo permiten órdenes limitadas. Ahora mismo estoy hablando con ellos, a ver si me explican, que la excusa de la volatilidad no cuela, pero dudo que terminen por aclararme algo. De momento me han dicho que es por una evaluación de riesgo, que pueden tomar las acciones que deseen, y que ellos no restringieron nada en febrero, cosa que no pregunté, pero contestaron como si yo les acusará de algo, cuando solo pedía transparencia, y que me explicaran el por qué real. 
Personalmente creo que pretenden mitigar por un lado el squeeze, dificultando compras y por otro lado la recogida de beneficios. Si ocurre un squeeze la mejor opción es soltar a mercado, tanto como para pumpear el precio, como para ejecutar correctamente la venta. Ya me veo poniendo límites cada segundo debido a que no entran.


----------



## GOL (30 Abr 2021)

Releyendo este post, (1) $AMC & $GME: THE LATEST POSSIBLE DATE THE SHORT SQUEEZE CAN BE PUT INTO MOTION: THESE RULINGS ARE ALL YOU NEED TO PAY ATTENTION TO. BUY AND HOLD $AMC $GME : DeepFuckingValue (reddit.com) 
y con la fecha del *27 de julio *como indicadora de que esta todo preparado se me ocurren las siguientes fantasías

Todas las nuevas regulaciones que entran en vigor el 27/7 son una camisa de fuerza, un contenedor para evitar la posible explosión nuclear del MOASS. Lo que tenga que pasar pasará a partir de esa fecha. 

Casualmente agosto es un buen momento. Cuando ocurra, lo pararan alrededor de 1.000. Y no habrá mas MOASS. La SEC interviene y fija un justiprecio de unos 2.000, pero solo para las acciones registradas, las que pudieron votar. A ese precio mas del 90% se dan por satisfechos. El resto litiga y en un par de años se llevan 5 o 10 veces mas, si las tenían registradas. EL resto de acciones no registradas no cobran.
Como lo veis? Aceptarías 2.000 por acción o litigarías?


----------



## mariano2004 (30 Abr 2021)

Por 2000 en GME, me pueden chupar un pie.
Por 2000 en AMC puedo sentarme a hablarlo, aunque no vaya a aceptarlo.


----------



## algoma (30 Abr 2021)

Esto es extremadamente importante. Nunca uséis una orden a mercado con GME, y mucho menos durante el squeeze.
(En realidad esto lo extendería a cualquier otro stock pero en este caso puede haber una diferencia brutal.)


----------



## malvado (30 Abr 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Releyendo este post, (1) $AMC & $GME: THE LATEST POSSIBLE DATE THE SHORT SQUEEZE CAN BE PUT INTO MOTION: THESE RULINGS ARE ALL YOU NEED TO PAY ATTENTION TO. BUY AND HOLD $AMC $GME : DeepFuckingValue (reddit.com)
> y con la fecha del *27 de julio *como indicadora de que esta todo preparado se me ocurren las siguientes fantasías
> 
> Todas las nuevas regulaciones que entran en vigor el 27/7 son una camisa de fuerza, un contenedor para evitar la posible explosión nuclear del MOASS. Lo que tenga que pasar pasará a partir de esa fecha.
> ...



Yo he venido a jugar y a palmar pasta. 2000 no me soluciona nada más que pegarme un viaje al caribe una semana.


----------



## algoma (30 Abr 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Releyendo este post, (1) $AMC & $GME: THE LATEST POSSIBLE DATE THE SHORT SQUEEZE CAN BE PUT INTO MOTION: THESE RULINGS ARE ALL YOU NEED TO PAY ATTENTION TO. BUY AND HOLD $AMC $GME : DeepFuckingValue (reddit.com)
> y con la fecha del *27 de julio *como indicadora de que esta todo preparado se me ocurren las siguientes fantasías
> 
> Todas las nuevas regulaciones que entran en vigor el 27/7 son una camisa de fuerza, un contenedor para evitar la posible explosión nuclear del MOASS. Lo que tenga que pasar pasará a partir de esa fecha.
> ...



Todo inventado no? Aparte de que el que haya comprado la acción la tiene, no tiene ninguna relevancia que pudiera votar o no, ni se puede hacer tal distinción a la hora de vender.


----------



## GOL (30 Abr 2021)

algoma dijo:


> Todo inventado no? Aparte de que el que haya comprado la acción la tiene, no tiene ninguna relevancia que pudiera votar o no, ni se puede hacer tal distinción a la hora de vender.



Habria que hacer una encuesta a ver que pensamos, si va a haber MOASS sin limite, o la van a parar y a cuanto.
Yo creo que la van a parar porque eso contenta a todos, menos a nosotros. Y ya lo tienen muy calculado. Una vez parada, simplemente empiezan a dividir, que si hasta tal cantidad, y ya saben cuantos venden a esta o aquella cantidad. Luego los que litigan etc. Un factor de division a la hora de pagar puede ser el de que la accion esté registrada, teniendo en cuenta que por cada registrada puede haber muchas no registradas. Y eso ya lo han tenido en cuenta

_Así que... nos pagan, ¿verdad?_​​_Sí. Sin duda, se está "programando" el apretón. Pero hay UNA cuestión persistente en mi cabeza y está metida en el *SR-DTC-2021-004* página 9. Han cambiado esto:_​​_Como propietario de los valores, DTC tiene la obligación ante sus participantes de distribuir el principal, los intereses, los pagos de dividendos y otras distribuciones recibidas por esos valores. No existe ningún proveedor alternativo._​​_A:_​​_Como propietario de los valores *en los libros y registros del emisor*, DTC tiene la obligación ante sus Participantes de distribuir el principal, los intereses, los pagos de dividendos y otras distribuciones recibidas por esos valores. No existe ningún proveedor alternativo._​​_Las preguntas interesantes son: 1) ¿cuáles son los valores que no están "en los libros y registros del emisor", 2) quién tiene esos valores?, 3) ¿qué ocurre con esos accionistas? ¿Son las acciones falsas? ¿Los shorts desnudos? ¿Es una vía de escape para los cortos? ¿O un martillo que inflige más dolor a los cortos?_​


----------



## malvado (30 Abr 2021)

¿Aviso a navegantes?


----------



## xzess (30 Abr 2021)

Leete el contrato de degiro y verás como sí que prestan las acciones. ¿Como piensas que puedes hacer un corto? Al igual que revolut que tambien dicen por ahí que no prestan, pero el contrato de drivewealth dice que si, que las prestan.
Leete eso que ni siquiera es el contrato, está en su página normal.




__





Preguntas Frecuentes | DEGIRO







www.degiro.es






"El perfil Custody difiere del perfil Basic en que los valores no pueden ser prestados a terceros. Las operaciones con Apalancamiento..."


----------



## chocolate (30 Abr 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*177,13*+0,94 (+0,53 %)
A partir del 30 de abril 9:34AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## chocolate (30 Abr 2021)

Hedge Funds! Queremos ver subidas! El poder de Jenni os obliga!!


----------



## xzess (30 Abr 2021)

Es que no es cosa de creer o no, es cosa de que lo pone en el contrato.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 May 2021)

Interesanta


*Las instituciones están comprando GameStop: las operaciones de opciones y un análisis técnico*

_GameStop Corporation (NYSE: GME ) ha pasado por una buena cantidad de controversias este año con el crédito asignado a la comunidad r / WallStreetBets por impulsar las acciones un 2,400% más entre el 12 y el 28 de enero.

El aumento parabólico fue seguido por una caída del 92% en las acciones de GameStop, que luego fue seguida por otro movimiento masivo del 800% hacia el norte. Desde entonces, GameStop se ha consolidado y, en este patrón, ha establecido una tabla respetable.

La opinión de Benzinga: aunque puede haber sido la comunidad de WallStreetBets la que tuvo la idea de organizar un ataque contra los vendedores en corto de GameStop, fue más probable que las instituciones vinieran a apoyar su lanzamiento a un máximo histórico de $ 483.

De hecho, las instituciones poseen el 108,75% de las 46,65 millones de acciones de GameStop, mientras que los iniciados poseen otro 19,42%, cifras que han ido disminuyendo con el tiempo.

screenshot_133.png

El viernes, varios operadores de opciones apostaron más de $ 955,326 a que las acciones de GameStop suben en las próximas dos semanas y el gráfico parece estar preparado para un gran movimiento.

El gráfico de GameStop: el 17 de marzo, las acciones de GameStop comenzaron a cotizar en un triángulo simétrico.

En un triángulo simétrico, el precio de la acción hace mínimos más altos mientras que al mismo tiempo hace máximos más bajos que se ajustan en un vértice. A menudo, una vez que la acción se acerca al ápice, entra un gran volumen y obliga a la acción a elegir una dirección alcista o bajista.

Las acciones de GameStop alcanzarán la cúspide de un triángulo simétrico el 12 de mayo, pero durante los últimos cuatro días de negociación ha intentado repetidamente romper la línea de tendencia descendente del triángulo, lo que podría indicar que hay una ruptura alcista en las cartas.

Las acciones de GameStop cotizan por encima de la media móvil exponencial de ocho días (EMA) y la EMA de 21 días, y el miércoles la EMA de ocho días cruzó por encima de la EMA de 21 días, ambos indicadores alcistas.

GameStop cotiza por encima de un nivel de soporte en 161,60 dólares y por debajo de un nivel de resistencia en 217,84 dólares. La acción ha visto una disminución en el volumen de los osos a medida que se ha apretado en el triángulo, lo que indica que un salto en el volumen alcista podría estar en camino.

Los alcistas quieren que las acciones de GameStop se rompan al alza del triángulo simétrico y superen la resistencia cerca de $ 218.

Si puede obtener ese nivel de soporte, tiene espacio para negociarse hacia $ 275.

Los alcistas quieren ver que la línea de tendencia superior del triángulo continúe empujando las acciones de GameStop hacia abajo hasta que pierda soporte en $ 161.60. Si la acción no puede mantener ese nivel como soporte, se convertiría en resistencia y GameStop podría negociarse hacia el nivel de $ 100.

gme_april_30.png

Los intercambios de opciones de GameStop: A continuación se muestran las alertas de opciones notables, cortesía de Benzinga Pro :

A las 11:32 am del viernes, un operador ejecutó un call sweep, cerca del ask, de 201 opciones de Gamestop con un precio de ejercicio de $ 390 que vence el 14 de mayo. La operación representó una apuesta alcista de $ 30,351 por la cual el operador pagó $ 1,51 por contrato de opción.
A las 12:03 pm, un operador ejecutó un call sweep, cerca del ask, de 200 opciones de Gamestop con un precio de ejercicio de $ 160 que vence el 30 de abril. La operación representó una apuesta alcista de $ 388,800 por la cual el operador pagó $ 19.44 por contrato de opción.
A las 12:05 pm, un operador ejecutó un call sweep, cerca del ask, de 201 opciones de Gamestop con un precio de ejercicio de $ 200 que vence el 7 de mayo. La operación representó una apuesta alcista de $ 119,595 por la cual el operador pagó $ 5.95 por contrato de opción.
A las 12:29 pm, un operador ejecutó un call sweep, cerca del ask, de 265 opciones de Gamestop con un precio de ejercicio de $ 170 que expiraba el 7 de mayo. La operación representó una apuesta alcista de $ 416,580 por la cual el operador pagó $ 15.72 por contrato de opción.
Por qué es importante: cuando se produce una orden de barrido, indica que el comerciante quería ponerse en una posición rápidamente y está anticipando un gran movimiento inminente en el precio de las acciones. Un barrendero paga el precio de mercado por la opción de compra en lugar de realizar una oferta, lo que barre la cartera de pedidos de múltiples intercambios para completar el pedido de inmediato.

Este tipo de órdenes de opción de compra las realizan normalmente las instituciones, y los inversores minoristas pueden encontrar útil estar atento a las barredoras porque indica que “dinero inteligente” ha entrado en una posición.
_
_Acción del precio de GME: Las acciones de GameStop terminaron la sesión del viernes con una caída del 1,48% a 173,59 dólares_*. 






Institutions Are Buying GameStop: The Options Trades And A Technical Analysis


GameStop Corporation (NYSE: GME) has been through its fair share of controversies this year with the r/WallStreetBets community assigned credit for driving the stock over 2,400% higher between Jan. 12 and Jan. 28.



pub.webull.com




*


----------



## Neo_86 (1 May 2021)

El tema de la votaciom, me podeis indicar que debo votar en la encuesta? Lo tengo en revolut. Gracias.


----------



## Hamtel (1 May 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> El tema de la votaciom, me podeis indicar que debo votar en la encuesta? Lo tengo en revolut. Gracias.



No es una encuesta. Es una junta general de accionistas. Votar puedes votar lo que quieras aunque es recomendable votar lo que sugiere la dirección.


----------



## Neo_86 (1 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> No es una encuesta. Es una junta general de accionistas. Votar puedes votar lo que quieras aunque es recomendable votar lo que sugiere la dirección.



Y que es lo que sugiere?


----------



## mariano2004 (1 May 2021)

Todo for


----------



## Hamtel (1 May 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Y que es lo que sugiere?



Te lo pone en el documento. Que votes por todos los directivos, que votes la compensación a los directivos y Deloitte como empresa de auditoría









Definitive Proxy Statement DEF 14A


Security and Exchange Commission SEC Form DEF 14A




sec.report






*THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS RECOMMENDS A VOTE:

FOR* ON PROPOSALS 1, 2 AND 3


----------



## un pringao (2 May 2021)

Las posiciones cortas se derrumban


El dinero inteligente hace meses que tiene pocas ganas de apostar contra empresas caras




www.finanzas.com





Los bajistas de *Wall Street*, golpeados a principios de años por los foreros de Reddit, aún no se han recuperado, y eso que las acciones cotizan en niveles récords.

La media de las posiciones cortas en el *S&P 500* se sitúa en el 1,6% del valor de mercado, cerca de un mínimo de 17 años, según Goldman Sachs.
...

*Vuelven los day traders*

Coincidiendo con estos datos, JP Morgan ha publicado un estudio en el que destaca el regreso de los day traders con operaciones masivas señaladas desde los foros de Internet.

También, estrategas de esa firma, como *Peng Cheng*, estudiaron transacciones recientes de acciones y opciones de inversores minoristas y la conclusión es que están aumentando sus apuestas.

La compra neta de acciones de este grupo promedió 565 millones de dólares diarios la semana pasada, confirmando que las especulaciones sobre que el ejército minorista podría estar en retirada no son ciertas.
...


----------



## GOL (3 May 2021)

Recibo el correo por el que ya se puede votar en Degiro, pero sin numero de control. Un poco raro.

"Debido a la estructura general de DEGIRO, usted no puede emitir el voto por su cuenta (con un número de control), pero podemos emitir el voto en su nombre "


----------



## jorlau (3 May 2021)

Acabo de recibir este mail de Degiro


Recientemente, nos envió un correo electrónico sobre la junta de accionistas de GameStop.

Consideramos importante que los accionistas puedan ejercer sus derechos de voto, por lo que nos gustaría ofrecerle la oportunidad de emitir su voto.

Debido a la estructura general de DEGIRO, usted no puede emitir el voto por su cuenta (con un número de control), pero podemos emitir el voto en su nombre. Puede encontrar la información sobre representación de los accionistas de GameStop a través de este enlace.

Para el procesamiento administrativo de sus instrucciones de voto, cobramos una tarifa de 10 EUR.

Para ejercer su derecho de voto, envíe un correo electrónico a ac@degiro.es.


Desde su dirección de correo electrónico registrada
Con su aceptación de la tarifa (10 EUR)
Con sus instrucciones de voto completas (enlace a la información)
Si su correo no cumple con los requisitos, no podremos tramitar su solicitud.

La fecha límite para enviar sus instrucciones de voto es el 01 de junio de 2021 a las 12:00.

*Información importante*
Solo tiene derecho a votar si era accionista de GameStop después del cierre del mercado el 15 de abril de 2021 (fecha de registro). Por lo tanto, no bloquearemos ni congelaremos sus acciones de GameStop.

GameStop cotiza en dos mercados diferentes (New York Stock Exchange y Börse Frankfurt). Si tenía una posición en ambas bolsas en la fecha de registro, puede votar por ambas cotizaciones. Tenga en cuenta que se le cobrará por mercado de cotización y por cuenta.

Una vez que hayamos recibido sus instrucciones, las tramitaremos. Recibirá una confirmación cuando hayamos procesado sus instrucciones.


Como lo veis??

Yo tengo en las dos bolsas, serían 10+10 euros, joder


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (3 May 2021)

GOL dijo:


> Recibo el correo por el que ya se puede votar en Degiro, pero sin numero de control. Un poco raro.
> 
> "Debido a la estructura general de DEGIRO, usted no puede emitir el voto por su cuenta (con un número de control), pero podemos emitir el voto en su nombre "



Yo nunca me he preocupado de estas cosas y estoy confuso, pero por lo q leo hay como dos tipos accionistas, los registrados y los beneficiarios finales.

Los registrados, creo que son las instituciones, fondos y esas cosas, q son a lo q GME proporciona en número de control para votar.

Los beneficiarios finales, q creo q somos nosotros, ya q las acciones están registradas a nombre de los brokers o de los custodios y nosotros somos beneficiarios finales.

Cada broker o custodio permite ejercer el voto o no a los beneficiarios finales, y establecen un sistema para q le traslademos nuestra intención de voto y supongo q ellos votaran en consecuencia.

Por eso hay diversas firmas de votar y algunos cobran y otros no e incluso algunos no lo permiten.

Lo entiendo más o menos así, pero sigo confuso, si alguien lo tiene más claro, por favor q lo transmita por aquí.


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (3 May 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Yo nunca me he preocupado de estas cosas y estoy confuso, pero por lo q leo hay como dos tipos accionistas, los registrados y los beneficiarios finales.
> 
> Los registrados, creo que son las instituciones, fondos y esas cosas, q son a lo q GME proporciona en número de control para votar.
> 
> ...



En DeGiro es voto por poder. En otros broker votas directamente y por eso te dan el número de control


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 May 2021)

¿Sabéis por qué pega estos saltos tan raros el lv2?




Por norma está en torno a los 180$, pero MUY habitualmente veo 5k, 10k, etc... Lo máximo que he visto en un momentito es 100k. ¿No se supone que esas cifras tan fuera del rango se discriminan?


Otra más




Pasa prácticamente cada minuto. He ojeado otros tickers y no veo nada ni parecido.


----------



## jorlau (3 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> En DeGiro es voto por poder. En otros broker votas directamente y por eso te dan el número de control



Creo q exactamente no es así.

Para votar directamente necesitas ser accionista registrado, o sea q las acciones estén a tu nombre y creo q aquí la mayoría somos accionistas beneficiarios, o sea las acciones están a nombre del broker o del custodio y nosotros figuramos como beneficiarios de esas acciones.

Los brokers lo q hacen es q contratan a una empresa de servicios de voto para q le gestionen los votos de sus accionistas beneficiarios (clientes) y cada una lo hace de una manera y luego trasladan esos votos.

Yo ya he votado desde Revolut y Firstrade, y en cada una lo he hecho de una manera diferente y por lo q se ve en Degiro será de otra manera.

Lo de los brokers de los bancos creo q va a ser más complicado, mi experiencia al menos hasta ahora no ha sido satisfactoria.
Uno ya me ha dicho q no, q las acciones no están a mi.nombre y q el custodio no participa en las votaciones.
Otro me ha dicho q el custodio no le ha informado y q cuando lo haga me informaran.
Y otro ni me ha contestado.

Lo importante es q de una manera u otra los votos contaran.

HOLD


----------



## GOL (3 May 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Creo q exactamente no es así.
> 
> Para votar directamente necesitas ser accionista registrado, o sea q las acciones estén a tu nombre y creo q aquí la mayoría somos accionistas beneficiarios, o sea las acciones están a nombre del broker o del custodio y nosotros figuramos como beneficiarios de esas acciones.
> 
> ...



ING solo permite votar a empresas españolas. Creo que lo lleva Renta4


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (3 May 2021)

Compre unas pocas a 161,5€, no se porque pero me da que tendremos semana de rebajas.


----------



## Hamtel (3 May 2021)

El volumen es bajo


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (4 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> En DeGiro es voto por poder. En otros broker votas directamente y por eso te dan el número de control



Tengo mis acciones en etoro y viendo que son unos piratas estoy pensando en cambiar de broker, cuál recomendaríais, gracias por adelantado.
Abrazos a todos los monos.


----------



## chocolate (4 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*160,75*-1,45 (-0,89%)
A partir del 9:32AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## jorlau (4 May 2021)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Tengo mis acciones en etoro y viendo que son unos piratas estoy pensando en cambiar de broker, cuál recomendaríais, gracias por adelantado.
> Abrazos a todos los monos.




Que no sean piratas creo que no hay ninguno.


HOLD


----------



## Pimp (4 May 2021)

ME CAGO EN BIDEN EN SU PUTA MADRE, EN TODOS SUS VOTANTES Y EN SUS MUERTOS, PERO BIEN CAGADOS

COMO UN PUTO SUBHUMANO, CON SUS PLANES DE TERCERMUNDISTA SOCIALISTA PUEDE CARGARSE UNA ECONOMIA TAN GRANDE EN 4 MESES DE MIERDA

CERRADITA DE BROKER Y A HACER ALGO DE PROVECHO.


----------



## malvado (4 May 2021)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Tengo mis acciones en etoro y viendo que son unos piratas estoy pensando en cambiar de broker, cuál recomendaríais, gracias por adelantado.
> Abrazos a todos los monos.



Yo pensaba que el de Revolut iba a ser muy Paco pero me ha sorprendido con esto. Me llegó el correo para votar, comisiones relativamente bajas por operación (las primeras son gratis) y céntimos por la custodia de acciones.

De momento lo recomiendo. Si me la lían lo haré público y diré lo que el Emérito:


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2021)

Se hunde el mercado. Nasdaq caida fuerte


----------



## Pimp (4 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Se hunde el mercado. Nasdaq caida fuerte



A disfrutar lo votado y el problema es que nosotros siendo de otro continente también


----------



## WhiteRose (4 May 2021)

Pero ¿creéis que el precio de GME es determinante? ¡Aquí se viene a quebrar fondos de cobertura como si hubiera un mañana!

Queda 1 día menos para el squezze.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Pero ¿creéis que el precio de GME es determinante? ¡Aquí se viene a quebrar fondos de cobertura como si hubiera un mañana!
> 
> Queda 1 día menos para el squezze.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Si yo estoy tranquilo. Esto petará tarde o temprano. Ahora estoy atento por si pillo más o entro con algo en AMC


----------



## Pimp (4 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Si yo estoy tranquilo. Esto petará tarde o temprano. Ahora estoy atento por si pillo más o entro con algo en AMC



Si baja a 8 te hago compañía con mas posiciones, GME y AMC no me preocupan pero el resto de stocks están en la B para largo


----------



## Hamtel (4 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Si baja a 8 te hago compañía con mas posiciones, GME y AMC no me preocupan pero el resto de stocks están en la B para largo



Yo estoy ya tiempo esperando la bajada a 7 y algo para comprar. La otra vez me lo perdí


----------



## mariano2004 (5 May 2021)




----------



## jorlau (5 May 2021)

En relación a la votación desde Degiro 



Para ejercer su derecho de voto, envíe un correo electrónico a ac@degiro.es.


Desde su dirección de correo electrónico registrada
Con su aceptación de la tarifa (10 EUR)
Con sus instrucciones de voto completas (enlace a la información)
Si su correo no cumple con los requisitos, no podremos tramitar su solicitud.



Como entendéis " con sus instrucciones de voto completas" 

indicando que voto por la recomendación de la junta o

rellenando el formulario de los documentos del enlace y adjuntándolo


alguien sabe ¿?


HOLD


----------



## algoma (5 May 2021)

Yo no he podido votar para GME con Interactive Brokers, me dicen que como tengo una cuenta margen y ese día mis acciones estaban prestadas no tengo derecho a voto. (Ya sé que lo de la cuenta margen se avisó hace tiempo, pero necesito una cuenta margen para el resto de mis inversiones, no voy a parar todo por esto.)
De todas formas entiendo que esto es una confirmación indirecta de que hay muchas acciones vendidas en corto. Sería mucha casualidad si no que TODAS mis acciones de GME estuvieran prestadas.


----------



## Hamtel (5 May 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> En relación a la votación desde Degiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que rellenando


----------



## chocolate (5 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*160,76*+0,03 (+0,02 %)
A partir del 5 de mayo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (5 May 2021)

Hoy record de volumen bajo. Estamos cerca de movimiento 0


----------



## Hamtel (5 May 2021)

Muy importante


----------



## WhiteRose (6 May 2021)

Van a ocurrir cosas muy bonitas, no va a ser hoy ni probablemente mañana. Hay que estar vigilantes en los after markets, veremos movimientos extraños cubriendo posiciones. La semana que viene es muy buena para ganar dinero para el que quiera vender... hoy será un buen día para comprar.

Me gusta hacer predicciones.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (6 May 2021)

La fiebre de las criptos está haciendo mucho daño a que se sume gente nueva. ¿No pensáis?


----------



## chocolate (6 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> La fiebre de las criptos está haciendo mucho daño a que se sume gente nueva. ¿No pensáis?


----------



## chocolate (6 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*160,69*+1,21 (+0,76%)
A partir del 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Play_91 (6 May 2021)

Decían iban a pumpear cosas que luego no cumplían. Como para fiarse de esta gente. 
Además el pumpear es lo de siempre, 4 compran pronto, luego dan el aviso, sube, ellos venden arriba y dejan a los demás enganchados como largos atrapados.


----------



## Bonico (6 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> La fiebre de las criptos está haciendo mucho daño a que se sume gente nueva. ¿No pensáis?



Están spameando RKT, PLTR, TSLA etc... muy muy fuerte con la plata (Reddit, 4chan e incluso Burbuja), Dogecoin, Ethereum, BTC..... 

Yo sigo comprando poco a poco.


----------



## Pimp (6 May 2021)

El nasdaq se va a 5 dólares con Biden y esto solo es el principio de la caída que se viene, va a valer mas un Dogecoin que el Nasdaq entero después de la legislatura de este hijo de la grandisima puta.


----------



## malvado (6 May 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 649746



Si no nos la llegas a enseñar en su fase de derroición y me tengo que quedar con esta foto le pido matrimonio.


----------



## jorlau (6 May 2021)

Hoy ha una audiencia en el congreso con gente importante, los presidentes de la SEC, DTCC y FINRA.

Por si a alguien le interesa











Virtual Hearing - Game Stopped? Who Wins and Loses When Short Sellers, Social Media, and Retail Investors Collide, Part III | U.S. House Committee on Financial Services







financialservices.house.gov









HOKD


----------



## Pimp (6 May 2021)

Pues claro que se ingles pero esa estrategia en U.S.A puede hacer efecto o en foros grandes como REDDIT yo no soy pro trump ya que no soy de U.S.A, en tu mundo se han puesto en contacto conmigo para que tire mierda a Biden y no porque su plan sea la mayor ponzoña de la historia LMAO.


Lee la tonteria que has puesto seria atrevido decir que tengo mas shares que tu tanto de GME y AMC pero seguro que por mi situación económica así sea, de venir de un 2020 que mis pennys se hacían rentabilidades de locos a esta puta basura que esta haciendo el viejo, de ahí viene mi Hate hacia el. Lo que pase en U.S.A nos afecta a todos en los bolsillos quieras o no y Biden esta mandando todo al GUANO.


Desde su mandato esta todo en caída en especial las pennys & acciones de crecimiento, también podríamos hablar del dato acojonante de que se han fugado mas capitales a Cryptos en los pocos meses de Biden que en toda la era TRUMP. El dato es acojonante para todo lo demás acusa a otros usuarios de "embarras el debate" en lugar de tener dos ojos en la cara y ver lo que esta pasando actualmente.


----------



## sashimi (6 May 2021)

Yo abandono el barco. Esto tiene pinta de bluf


----------



## jorlau (6 May 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo abandono el barco. Esto tiene pinta de bluf



Yo pienso q es muy complicado no q sea un bluf y q va a tardar más de lo q pensaba en un principio.

Cada uno es libre de hacer lo q quiera, yo no tengo prisa y además me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## Pimp (6 May 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo abandono el barco. Esto tiene pinta de bluf



Eso jamás se holdea for ever


----------



## WhiteRose (6 May 2021)

Las mias las dejo holdeaditas, por debajo de 10k no se venden. Pero si puedo compro alguna más para irle ganando algo.

Entre el martes y el viernes tendremos subidita u hostión.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (7 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Desde su mandato esta todo en caída en especial las pennys & acciones de crecimiento, también podríamos hablar del dato acojonante de que *se han fugado mas capitales a Cryptos en los pocos meses de Biden que en toda la era TRUMP.* El dato es acojonante para todo lo demás acusa a otros usuarios de "embarras el debate" en lugar de tener dos ojos en la cara y ver lo que esta pasando actualmente.



En parte la fuga es por el efecto FOMO de las criptos. Pero son muchas cosas troll en paralelo para que algo cuaje: DOGE, AMC-GME, plata... y por otra porque la bolsa está dejando de tener atractivo para la generación YOLO.

Por lo que a nosotros respecta con menos de tres millones de volumen GME nada puede hacer. Pienso que veremos los 190 otra vez pero puede que sea la última antes de la gran caída.









La 'estampida' minorista pasa de las 'acciones meme' y las SPAC a las criptomonedas


El frenesí bursátil en torno a las 'acciones meme' que acaparó la atención de los observadores del mercado durante los primeros meses del año puede haber llegado a su fin y haberse desvanecido. Sin embargo, los animal spirits, siguiendo el término glosado por el economista Keynes John Maynard...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Irene Adler (7 May 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo abandono el barco. Esto tiene pinta de bluf



Vaya por delante que cada uno es libre de holdear, vender, trapichear o lo que le salga de los cataplines con sus acciones... faltaría más!!

pero en serio...quitando 4 gatos que hayan metido mucha pasta, aquí la mayoría estamos con 4 duros que no van a dejar a nuestros hijos sin comer o estudiar y que si esto sale bien igual nos llevamos una buena alegría (vamos a dejar de lado el “romanticismo” de joder a los HF y salvar la frikitienda)

De verdad merece la pena vender 5 acciones por sacarles 30 o 40 euros a cada una y perderse esto?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Insurrección (7 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> En parte la fuga es por el efecto FOMO de las criptos. Pero son muchas cosas troll en paralelo para que algo cuaje: DOGE, AMC-GME, plata... y por otra porque la bolsa está dejando de tener atractivo para la generación YOLO.
> 
> Por lo que a nosotros respecta con menos de tres millones de volumen GME nada puede hacer. Pienso que veremos los 190 otra vez pero puede que sea la última antes de la gran caída.
> 
> ...



No me extraña que la gente se pire, todo el día con el puto HOLD pero la empresa vende 3,5 millones de acciones.

Y claro, la peña se mosquea y deja de creer, con toda la razón del mundo.


----------



## mariano2004 (7 May 2021)

Yo sigo dentro. Hasta el infinito y mas allá.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (7 May 2021)

y yo. al carajo


----------



## malvado (7 May 2021)

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera.

Yo he venido a palmar pasta. Y con una sonrisa como la de mi avatar. HOLD.


----------



## chocolate (7 May 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro. Hasta el infinito y mas allá.



Y yo! Contad con mis Jennis!!

Al final me he dado cuenta que todo es un juego mental del copón. Quiero decir, la gente que metió 4 duros en Bitcoins allá por el 2011, tuvo que aguantar 10 años para ver sus frutos, con FUD y todo eso. Pero a toro pasado es fácil verlos como gente "que solo tuvo suerte". My respect.


----------



## Hamtel (7 May 2021)

Yo aguanto con mis acciones. Ya lo dije. O Lambo o patinete. No hay término medio


----------



## Pimp (7 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> En parte la fuga es por el efecto FOMO de las criptos. Pero son muchas cosas troll en paralelo para que algo cuaje: DOGE, AMC-GME, plata... y por otra porque la bolsa está dejando de tener atractivo para la generación YOLO.
> 
> Por lo que a nosotros respecta con menos de tres millones de volumen GME nada puede hacer. Pienso que veremos los 190 otra vez pero puede que sea la última antes de la gran caída.
> 
> ...



Ya claro toda la razón que los jovenes estamos mas en crypto, pero no quita que el 2020 fue un año redondo para la Bolsa y la gente donde gana dinero se queda y donde pierde se va. Ver que todo baja por un subser no es del agrado de nadie y la gente se va a las cryptos a ver que sale, el rojo escandaliza a la gente las subidas de impuestos también.

Yo saque el 70 % del capital para cryptos, he dejado unos cuantos stocks que veo buenos, apuestas muy largas personales como stocks de grafeno y de hidrogeno, pero GME Y AMC las voy a holdear para siempre porque es algo personal.

Además si pierdo varios K me la suda en esos dos stocks, ya he hecho tanto dinero con SHIBA INU, Dent y las shitcoins que no me supondrá un drama en el peor de los escenarios. 

De todas maneras queda mucho para que la bolsa se caiga al GUANO del todo porque los boomers son los que mas dinero tienen y los dinosaurios de mas de 60 años ni te digo.


----------



## Hamtel (7 May 2021)




----------



## chocolate (8 May 2021)

Din! Din...
...que rayos! Solo quería poner a la Jenni que ayer no pude


----------



## Hamtel (8 May 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (8 May 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (8 May 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Yo pienso q es muy complicado no q sea un bluf y q va a tardar más de lo q pensaba en un principio.
> 
> Cada uno es libre de hacer lo q quiera, yo no tengo prisa y además me gusta la acción.
> 
> ...



Yo posteo poco porque no tengo mucho que aportar últimamente, solo decir que sigo haciendo HODL y que pensaba comprar más en cuanto baje de $100, pero no sé si eso volverá a ocurrir.


----------



## mariano2004 (9 May 2021)

Como lo llevo


----------



## Hamtel (9 May 2021)




----------



## ladrillator salvation (10 May 2021)

Premarket de AMC tanteando los 9.9$...


----------



## bambum (10 May 2021)

HOLD y tal.

Preferiría que bajara substancialmente para pillar más que esta calma chicha..


----------



## chocolate (10 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*161,61*+0,50 (+0,31 %)
A partir del 10 de mayo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (10 May 2021)

6 más han caído hoy


----------



## Bonico (10 May 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Yo posteo poco porque no tengo mucho que aportar últimamente, solo decir que sigo haciendo HODL y que pensaba comprar más en cuanto baje de $100, pero no sé si eso volverá a ocurrir.



A mi se me fue la mano por 160, subiendo mi average, pero no importa, otra vez será. Yo sólo espero a precios para ver cuantas puedo comprar de vez en vez, pero luego ni me inmuto. Meto todo en GME y lo que me sobra en AMC, que sigue una trayectoria reflejo y de la que espero también un squeeze.

Parece que les han hecho ya la margin call y están empleandose a fondo para joder todo lo que puedan. 140s-160s me parece tirado de precio, hasta ahora siempre ha rebotado con fuerza por debajo del suelo percibido de 150.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (10 May 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (10 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


>



Nah. No hay volumen. Bajada artificial


----------



## jorlau (10 May 2021)

Volvemos a los tiempos del SSR, 145,00 activado



HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (10 May 2021)

Yo he causado la caída, he comprado a 155. Llevo esperando más de tres semanas para ello. Y baja más. Vamos como de costumbre.


----------



## mariano2004 (10 May 2021)

El interés está bajito parece ser.


----------



## algoma (10 May 2021)

Bonico dijo:


> A mi se me fue la mano por 160, subiendo mi average, pero no importa, otra vez será. Yo sólo espero a precios para ver cuantas puedo comprar de vez en vez, pero luego ni me inmuto. Meto todo en GME y lo que me sobra en AMC, que sigue una trayectoria reflejo y de la que espero también un squeeze.
> 
> Parece que les han hecho ya la margin call y están empleandose a fondo para joder todo lo que puedan. 140s-160s me parece tirado de precio, hasta ahora siempre ha rebotado con fuerza por debajo del suelo percibido de 150.



Si les hubieran hecho la margin call ya no tendrían el control y no podrían vender más, simplemente les harían comprar automáticamente. Así que no.
Pero estaba claro que iban a intentar algo más para que vendan los que compraron en 180 o así, no parece que hayan tenido mucho éxito viendo el volumen.


----------



## Hamtel (10 May 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> El interés está bajito parece ser.



Eso es AMC


----------



## WhiteRose (10 May 2021)

Mi apuesta es 3-4 días para estar al menos en 260. Iros preparando para no soltarlas paperhandsss.


----------



## WhiteRose (10 May 2021)

compradas otro pack @ 144,09, si tarda mucho el MOAS se venderán en cuando toque 280.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (11 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> compradas otro pack @ 144,09, si tarda mucho el MOAS se venderán en cuando toque 280.
> Ver archivo adjunto 655418



Buena compra. Yo tengo orden a 121,15 como la otra vez...

No sé por qué pero veo que se desploma a 100...


----------



## WhiteRose (11 May 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Buena compra. Yo tengo orden a 121,15 como la otra vez...
> 
> No sé por qué pero veo que se desploma a 100...



Amén

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bonico (11 May 2021)

A ver si poco a poco los paper hands van huyendo del barco como ratas y compramos sus acciones. Sólo veo ventajas a que el precio se desplome, y no se me ocurre ninguna salida para los hedgies.


----------



## WhiteRose (11 May 2021)

hoy cierra por encima de 135.


----------



## chocolate (11 May 2021)

Shopping day!! Din! Din! Din!

*137,26*-5,96 (-4,16 %)
A partir del 11 de mayo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (11 May 2021)

El 6 de febrero de 2019, Carlsberg A / S anunció un programa de recompra de acciones, como se describe en el Anuncio de la Compañía No. 01/2019.


----------



## antoniussss (11 May 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Shopping day!! Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *137,26*-5,96 (-4,16 %)
> A partir del 11 de mayo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.
> ...



Esta es Jenny? que pizpireta era


----------



## Hamtel (11 May 2021)




----------



## jorlau (11 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Jajajajaja, nos vemos en la luna

HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (11 May 2021)

No lo entiendo? Que quieren decir?


----------



## jorlau (11 May 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> No lo entiendo? Que quieren decir?



No lo se, pero es gracioso 

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (11 May 2021)

Las repuestas que está dando gamestop en los comentarios del tuit son realmente geniales


----------



## Hamtel (11 May 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (11 May 2021)

Mañana nadie sabe qué va a ocurrir.






Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteRose (11 May 2021)

Un poco de humor de los CM.






Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chocolate (12 May 2021)

Uy, Din! Din! Din!

*144,36*-2,56 (-1,74%)
A partir del 9:50AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## -Galaiko (12 May 2021)




----------



## Pimp (12 May 2021)

Tiempo sin pasar por aquí el AMC portándose ole, eso si el puro viejo del Biden jodiendo la economía como todos los días, miedo de abrir el porfolio mirando desde google AMC y GME


----------



## WhiteRose (12 May 2021)

Justo venía a comentarlo, sequedad máxima: despegamos.


----------



## WhiteRose (12 May 2021)




----------



## jorlau (12 May 2021)

Los de Gamestop están cachondos *moass*





HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (12 May 2021)

El 80% no, casi el 90% hoy.


----------



## jorlau (12 May 2021)

Lo de las tasas de préstamo me tiene confuso.

Cuando la demanda es mayor q la oferta los precios (tasa de prestamo) suben y al contrario cuando la oferta es mayor q la demanda los precios bajan.

Por lo q entiendo q la demanda de GME para pedir prestado es muy baja por lo q la tasa es muy baja.

No se, estoy confuso.


HOLD


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (12 May 2021)

El volumen es flipante, que la tasa de préstamo de acciones sea la que es también. Pero claro...


----------



## marbruck (12 May 2021)

Mientras voy preparando el equipaje.... ¿Quién decide la tasa de interés de los préstamos? ¿Los que prestan? Eso supondría que los grandes fondos de ETF están echando un cable a Citadel y cía?


----------



## jorlau (12 May 2021)

A las 22,00h. hay una entrevista en directo al Sr. Carl Hagberg ( no tiene nada q ver con la cerveza), experto muy reconocido en el tema de los votos en las juntas de accionistas.






HOLD


----------



## jorlau (12 May 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Mientras voy preparando el equipaje.... ¿Quién decide la tasa de interés de los préstamos? ¿Los que prestan? Eso supondría que los grandes fondos de ETF están echando un cable a Citadel y cía?



Es posible, quien sabe.

De todas formas no les hace falta pedir acciones prestadas, ya las crean de la nada.

HOLD


----------



## marbruck (12 May 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Es posible, quien sabe.
> 
> De todas formas no les hace falta pedir acciones prestadas, ya las crean de la nada.
> 
> HOLD



Eso de que las crean de la nada es lo que no entiendo, pero será la magia de wall street


----------



## Hamtel (13 May 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (13 May 2021)




----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (13 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



El juego de mitad de imagen es el crash bandicoot?

No sé si ver simbolismo o no?


----------



## mariano2004 (13 May 2021)

AMC se ha levantado con fuerza.


----------



## jorlau (13 May 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Eso de que las crean de la nada es lo que no entiendo, pero será la magia de wall street



En estos enlaces explican cómo crean acciones de la nada.

Stock falsificado 2.0




__





Counterfeiting Stock - Explaining illegal naked shorting and stock manipulation


Illegal naked shorting and stock manipulation are two of Wall Street's deep, dark secrets. This report explains what they are and the magnitude of the problem they represent.



web.archive.org





Acciones fantasma


https://www.thekomisarscoop.com/2020/03/how-phantom-shares-on-wall-street-threaten-u-s-companies-and-investors/




HOLD


----------



## xzess (13 May 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Yo nunca me he preocupado de estas cosas y estoy confuso, pero por lo q leo hay como dos tipos accionistas, los registrados y los beneficiarios finales.
> 
> Los registrados, creo que son las instituciones, fondos y esas cosas, q son a lo q GME proporciona en número de control para votar.
> 
> ...



Degiro usa cuenta ómnibus, que significa que las acciones son de una empresa custodia no tuyas, pero en teoría tú ejerces control de esa porción ( en teoría porque pueden cerrar posiciones cuando les de la gana). 
En revolut, cosa rara pero eres el dueño directo, como en la mayoría de brokers de USA excepto IBRK, y si tienes derecho a voto. 
Como dice el mail no tienes derecho a voto en esas cuentas, imagínate el spread que se llevan siendo ellos sus propios marketmakers hacia los clientes.


----------



## jorlau (13 May 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Degiro usa cuenta ómnibus, que significa que las acciones son de una empresa custodia no tuyas, pero en teoría tú ejerces control de esa porción ( en teoría porque pueden cerrar posiciones cuando les de la gana).
> En revolut, cosa rara pero eres el dueño directo, como en la mayoría de brokers de USA excepto IBRK, y si tienes derecho a voto.
> Como dice el mail no tienes derecho a voto en esas cuentas, imagínate el spread que se llevan siendo ellos sus propios marketmakers hacia los clientes.




Las acciones americanas en la mayoría de brokers europeos y americanos, están registradas a nombre del custodio y nosotros somos beneficiarios ( en usa lo llaman registradas a nombre de la calle).

En Degiro tengo una cuenta Básica y en esa no están registradas a mi nombre, en la cuenta Custodio no lo se.

Yo tengo acciones en dos brokers usa y te puedo asegurar q no están registradas a mi nombre.

En los brokers de los bancos de España tampoco.

En Revolut lo dudo ya q usan como broker Drivewalt (o algo asi) q es americano.

Desconozco si hay algún broker o banco q registre las acciones americanas a nuestro nombre.Las acciones europes y españolas no lo se.

HOLD


----------



## ladrillator salvation (13 May 2021)

está el premarket de amc pegando unos buenos bandazos. GME lateral por no llamarlo plano.


----------



## WhiteRose (13 May 2021)

Hoy GME debería fulminar 177 y antes de cierre acercarse a 240 o fulminarlo.


----------



## mariano2004 (13 May 2021)

Mucho pides.



WhiteRose dijo:


> Hoy GME debería fulminar 177 y antes de cierre acercarse a 240 o fulminarlo.


----------



## WhiteRose (13 May 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Mucho pides.



Así debería ser, si no lo hace por mi parte empiezo a preocuparme porque este precio no tendría fin sin ayuda de DTCC.


----------



## Hamtel (13 May 2021)




----------



## chocolate (13 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*146,53*+1,74 (+1,20 %)
A partir del 13 de mayo 9:32AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (13 May 2021)

AMC en 11.85. Si cierra en 13 saco el Protos y me lo bebo de la botella


----------



## mariano2004 (13 May 2021)

Mezclalo con cocacola. Será por pasta


----------



## chocolate (13 May 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> AMC en 11.85. Si cierra en 13 saco el Protos y me lo bebo de la botella



*155,97*+11,18 (+7,72 %)
A partir del 10:49AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

Y GME subiendo lentamente también. Al final va a tener razón nuestra rosa blanca y puede cerrar alto.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (13 May 2021)

Un volumen de 47 acciones ha subido el precio un 2,22%, eso dicen.


----------



## GOL (13 May 2021)

Para ir practicando el MOASS

JUST AS PLANNED : A game for apes (sirlondon.com)


----------



## WhiteRose (13 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Parece que hoy está uniéndose mucha gente a la fiesta, pero solo entran con la puntita, lo cual es perfecto para no liarla.
Según ese post hay 2 días a partir del cierre de mercado de hoy para aportar colateral o cerrar posición corta. Apuesto a que este finde estarán trabajando 24 hs en Citadel. Además hablan de que la FED está rescatando "bail out" con pasta del contribuyente??? mentira.


----------



## xzess (13 May 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Las acciones americanas en la mayoría de brokers europeos y americanos, están registradas a nombre del custodio y nosotros somos beneficiarios ( en usa lo llaman registradas a nombre de la calle).
> 
> En Degiro tengo una cuenta Básica y en esa no están registradas a mi nombre, en la cuenta Custodio no lo se.
> 
> ...



Revolut sí que las pone a tu nombre. Yo ya he votado varias juntas, y aparece mi nombre directamente en ciertos papeles.


----------



## malvado (13 May 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Un volumen de 47 acciones ha subido el precio un 2,22%, eso dicen.



No puede ser. Si eso es verdad el MOASS lo creamos nosotros aquí en burbuja coordinándonos para comprar 200 acciones a la vez. 

Si decidimos hacerlo yo me apunto comprando una


----------



## malvado (13 May 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Revolut sí que las pone a tu nombre. Yo ya he votado varias juntas, y aparece mi nombre directamente en ciertos papeles.



Lo confirmo. Cada voto con mi nombre y apellidos y el número de la acción emitida..


----------



## jorlau (13 May 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Revolut sí que las pone a tu nombre. Yo ya he votado varias juntas, y aparece mi nombre directamente en ciertos papeles.



Yo también he votado mis acciones de Revolut, la de los dos brokers usa y en Degiro estoy en ello.

Pero esto no significa q las acciones estén registradas a mi nombre, están registradas a nombre de los custodios y ellos las tienen registradas a mi nombre como beneficiario.

Cada broker usa me ha enviado el número de control de 16 dígitos (los 4 últimos son los mi cuenta) y me dirige a una página llamada proxyvote.

Revolut me indicaba la cantidad de mis acciones y mi nombre y me tramitaba el voto a través de una página de Say Communications.

Los accionistas registrados reciben un número de control de 12 dígitos enviado por Gamestop y votan a través de una página llamada proxipush.

A Degiro hay q enviarle un email con tu intención de voto y pagar 10 euros y ellos trasladan tu voto.


Algunos custodios, sobre todo de bancos, no te permiten votar.


Pero bueno, lo importante es votar y q se vea claramente el exceso de acciones q existen .


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (13 May 2021)

AMC se va a los 15 hoy y GME parece que a por los 170


----------



## mariano2004 (13 May 2021)

Al final si va a llegar a los 177


----------



## xzess (13 May 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Yo también he votado mis acciones de Revolut, la de los dos brokers usa y en Degiro estoy en ello.
> 
> Pero esto no significa q las acciones estén registradas a mi nombre, están registradas a nombre de los custodios y ellos las tienen registradas a mi nombre como beneficiario.
> 
> ...



El proxy usado depende del broker el de Saynoseque es el de drivewealth. Y drivewhealth está afincado en USA. Puedo asegurar que lo que usan cuenta ombibus como Degiro requieren petición para votar. Revolut no. En ciertos papeles aparece mi nombre, no puedo asegurar que hagan la triquiñuela rara de dar el voto igualmente, pero lo dudo dado que los emails los envía drivewealth directamente, al menos alguno de ellos. En revolut, se firma un contrato con drivewealth, no como por ejemplo en degiro que es solo degiro.

Tendría que investigar un poco más sobre eso que comentas. No lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## Pimp (13 May 2021)

Aunque no pase mucho por la bolsa ya, que bonito es ver crecer a AMC por fin se mueve algo es como un hijo para mi, no es el que me ha hecho ganar dinero pero es como el favorito el pequeñajo de la casa. lo he visto al 80 % de rojo y hoy por fin lo tengo casi positivo. Vamos a ver si cerramos en 15 pero va a estar la cosa difícil tbh.

Llevo sin verlo en verde en mi porfolio desde a saber cuando


----------



## Hamtel (13 May 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (13 May 2021)

timidísimo todo hoy, mañana penúltimo intento de los hedgies y el martes noticias fuertes.


----------



## Buscape (13 May 2021)

Otra ver GME soportando las pérdidas de mi cartera y manteniendo el verde.

Es que manda huevos.

Hold


----------



## WhiteRose (14 May 2021)

Esta imagen del cuadro de órdenes quedará para la historia.






Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chocolate (14 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Esta imagen del cuadro de órdenes quedará para la historia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el aftermarket?


----------



## xzess (14 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Aunque no pase mucho por la bolsa ya, que bonito es ver crecer a AMC por fin se mueve algo es como un hijo para mi, no es el que me ha hecho ganar dinero pero es como el favorito el pequeñajo de la casa. lo he visto al 80 % de rojo y hoy por fin lo tengo casi positivo. Vamos a ver si cerramos en 15 pero va a estar la cosa difícil tbh.
> 
> Llevo sin verlo en verde en mi porfolio desde a saber cuando



No se cuanto tienes, pero tendrás mucho más en breve. 

Por otro lado no es por hacer de malo, pero el squeeze grande esta vez es de AMC, le seguirán GME, Koss y alguna más, pero en menor proporción. 
To the moon gente, espero que hayáis holdeado.


----------



## WhiteRose (14 May 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Es el aftermarket?



Yo diría que la foto es de las 3.00 pm en horario de mercado.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chocolate (14 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Yo diría que la foto es de las 3.00 pm en horario de mercado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Gracias, ya entendí. Pocas órdenes de compra (de ahí el bajo volumen) y las de venta la mayoría de ellas a precios de Short Squeeze!!


----------



## WhiteRose (14 May 2021)

Igual el tío que sacó la foto veía poca profundidad, puede ser...

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (14 May 2021)

Pues yo tengo algunas GME compradas con el Broker del Banco Santander y en 10 días les he pedido 2 veces los códigos para votar y sigo sin noticias


----------



## xzess (14 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Esta imagen del cuadro de órdenes quedará para la historia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque está vacío?


----------



## chocolate (14 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*160,08*-4,42 (-2,69 %)
A partir del 14 de mayo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## mariano2004 (14 May 2021)

41 millones de volumen en AMC en menos de 30 minutos


----------



## Hamtel (16 May 2021)




----------



## chocolate (17 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*160,64*+0,72 (+0,45 %)
A partir del 17 de mayo 9:34AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## antoniussss (17 May 2021)

movimiento


----------



## chocolate (17 May 2021)

Han parado la cotización cuando ha llegado a 169,37 o me lo parece a mí?


----------



## WhiteRose (17 May 2021)

tenemos 2-3 días para reventar los 183.


----------



## Hamtel (17 May 2021)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (17 May 2021)

Ahora mismo está desatada GME... ha alcanzado el 10.08% de subida diaria de máximo en $176

Edito 10 minutos después: se dispara, sí



178.87+18.95 (+11.85%)


----------



## WhiteRose (17 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Ahora mismo está desatada GME... ha alcanzado el 10.08% de subida diaria de máximo en $176
> 
> Edito 10 minutos después: se dispara, sí
> 
> ...



Va a ser una semana de lucha y el precio debería romper 183.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteRose (17 May 2021)

Fantástico cierre: 180,50

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xzess (18 May 2021)

Bueno AMC esta en squeeze. Mañana puede comenzar el despegue. 
Cierre post market a 15.50 +11,11%
Han estado recomprando un millón al menos de acciones. 
To the moon.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (18 May 2021)

AMC está on fire


----------



## ladrillator salvation (18 May 2021)

premarket lateral por el momento (AMC)


----------



## WhiteRose (18 May 2021)

el suelo de hoy son 169,69


----------



## chocolate (18 May 2021)

Gamestop, AMC short sellers sit on nearly $1 billion loss - Ortex


> *Investors are estimated to have lost $930 million on their short positions in meme stocks GameStop (GME.N) and AMC Entertainment (AMC.N) over the last five trading days*, data from financial analytics firm Ortex showed on Tuesday.
> 
> Shares in GameStop, which was at the heart of the so-called "stonks" retail trading mania earlier this year, have risen by a third in the last one week, while shares in cinema operator AMC are up 39%.
> 
> ...


----------



## chocolate (18 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*174,54*-6,06 (-3,36 %)
A partir del 18 de mayo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## chocolate (18 May 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Bueno AMC esta en squeeze. Mañana puede comenzar el despegue.
> Cierre post market a 15.50 +11,11%
> Han estado recomprando un millón al menos de acciones.
> To the moon.



Pues puede ser. Ahora mísmo:

Volumen $GME: 355.163
Volumen $AMC: 21.110.594


----------



## mariano2004 (18 May 2021)

Me da que queda algo más de tiempo para eso. Alguna bajada grande.


----------



## WhiteRose (18 May 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Me da que queda algo más de tiempo para eso. Alguna bajada grande.



Las bajadas cuestan mucha pasta, no sé si van a querer bajar otra vez... o van a querer que nos aburramos entre que les llaman a margen.


----------



## -Galaiko (18 May 2021)

Esto fue la excusa perfecta para empezar a trastear con la bolsa, hace tiempo que le tenia ganas pero no me lanzaba.
Compre 3 GME y 80 AMC, y busque algún chicharro por mi cuenta haciendo mi básico DD, la elegida ASRT (farmacéutica pequeña), una empresa sin deudas, con beneficios, una dirección competente y que ha conseguido varios permisos de la FDA, compre a 0,70.
Luego de meses de bajada en picado (aunque sacaban buenos datos) hasta 0,40 por los putos HF, hoy llego del curro enciendo el ordenador y cuando miro pensé que me había equivocado de pagina, esta a 1,50 , ahora no se si vender o esperarme hasta 2 o 3 que creo yo seria su valor real.
TO THE MOON
LOL me has dejado todo loco con eso, infinito  solo falto que le pusieran algún exponente tipo elevado a la 1000


----------



## xzess (18 May 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Esto fue la excusa perfecta para empezar a trastear con la bolsa, hace tiempo que le tenia ganas pero no me lanzaba.
> Compre 3 GME y 80 AMC, y busque algún chicharro por mi cuenta haciendo mi básico DD, la elegida ASRT (farmacéutica pequeña), una empresa sin deudas, con beneficios, una dirección competente y que ha conseguido varios permisos de la FDA, compre a 0,70.
> Luego de meses de bajada en picado (aunque sacaban buenos datos) hasta 0,40 por los putos HF, hoy llego del curro enciendo el ordenador y cuando miro pensé que me había equivocado de pagina, esta a 1,50 , ahora no se si vender o esperarme hasta 2 o 3 que creo yo seria su valor real.
> TO THE MOON
> ...



Vende, salvo que sepas muy bien porque ha subido, y confías en la empresa. Las farmacéuticas hacen muchísimo pump&dump debido casi siempre a medicamentos que tienen por pasar controles cada poco. Mirate qué le ocurrió.


----------



## chocolate (18 May 2021)

El MOASS ya empieza a salir en los medios:









A new short squeeze in GameStop and AMC? One social-media sentiment tracker says one is brewing for ‘either today or very soon’


GameStop and AMC overcame rocky starts to the trading day as comments on social media surged and retail traders mused once again about “squeeze"s on both stocks.




www.marketwatch.com







> The two biggest “meme” stocks are giving retail investors something to talk about on Tuesday, and leading at least one social-media tracker to predict that another short squeeze may be about to erupt.
> 
> GameStop GME, 2.20% and AMC Entertainment AMC, 1.07% got off to very different starts in early trading Tuesday, but raucous social-media chatter around both equities before the opening bell eventually put both stocks back on the same trajectory that they have been on for days.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteRose (18 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> tenemos 2-3 días para reventar los 183.



Reventados, ahora que lo tiren a 40 si quieren, que volverá con más fuerza a 180.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -Galaiko (18 May 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Vende, salvo que sepas muy bien porque ha subido, y confías en la empresa. Las farmacéuticas hacen muchísimo pump&dump debido casi siempre a medicamentos que tienen por pasar controles cada poco. Mirate qué le ocurrió.



ASRT, han hecho un RS (Reverse Split), 4 a 1 manteniendo el valor, por eso paso de 0,40 a 1,60.
Creo que holdeare mas.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (18 May 2021)

Estamos tan cerca de un moass que no os lo imagináis...

Están todos los estocásticos de las últimas sesiones y esta de hoy apuntando a las nubes en el cierre.

Si no llegan a sacar acciones y apretasen más desde la dirección ya lo teníamos. El Moass es cosa de un porcentaje de la masa de acciones pequeño que se mueve de manos. Ha pasado tanto con mucho volumen en enero-marzo y esta semana con poco.


----------



## Hamtel (18 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Estamos tan cerca de un moass que no os lo imagináis...
> 
> Están todos los estocásticos de las últimas sesiones y esta de hoy apuntando a las nubes en el cierre.
> 
> Si no llegan a sacar acciones y apretasen más desde la dirección ya lo teníamos. El Moass es cosa de un porcentaje de la masa de acciones pequeño que se mueve de manos. Ha pasado tanto con mucho volumen en enero-marzo y esta semana con poco.



Que sea pronto que le he echado un ojo a un chalet con piscina y lo quiero disfrutar ya este verano


----------



## chocolate (18 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Que sea pronto que le he echado un ojo a un chalet con piscina y lo quiero disfrutar ya este verano



Y los Lambos, es que nadie piensa en los Lambos?


----------



## Futilvago (18 May 2021)

Si me forro con GME o AMC, inmediatamente lo invierto en lo mismo que tengo, ETFs variados y algo de BTC


----------



## Hamtel (18 May 2021)

Será buen momento para invertir de nuevo. Diversificando mucho


----------



## xzess (19 May 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Bueno AMC esta en squeeze. Mañana puede comenzar el despegue.
> Cierre post market a 15.50 +11,11%
> Han estado recomprando un millón al menos de acciones.
> To the moon.



Me rectifico no quería decir exactamente squeeze sino margin call o similar.

A día de hoy sigue teniendo movimientos raros en postmarket.
Se gesta tíos se gesta.
De momento mi profecía de unos post atrás se está cumpliendo AMC ya tocó los 15 y GME debería tocar los 200 este mes.
To the Moon.


----------



## IEM (19 May 2021)

Para el que le interese les dejo una estrategia de trading muy efectiva:


----------



## mariano2004 (19 May 2021)

Te han escuchado desde la fábrica


----------



## Faldo (19 May 2021)

Parece que se ha animado un poco la cosa. Yo creo que desde que metí los 1000€ he estado el 90% del tiempo en perdidas, menos ese arreón que tuvo haya por marzo. 

HOLD


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 May 2021)

Aunque al principio me ha sorprendido la decisión de China de prohibor las criptos, en una segunda pensada tiene todo el sentido del mundo: un país comunista (sobre todo comunista de puertas a adentro) no puede perder el control de su propia economía.

Estos días en las criptos me recuerdan a la renta variable en 2009-2010: alguien se tira un pedo, y al día siguiente tenías un -10% en las bolsas de todo el mundo.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (19 May 2021)

Hoy va a haber jaleo.


----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2021)

Bitcoin se está hundiendo. GME caida del 5% en premarket


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (19 May 2021)

Criptos cayendo en picado y Binance petado


----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Criptos cayendo en picado y Binance petado



Para variar, jejeje


----------



## chocolate (19 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*172,00*-8,67 (-4,80%)
A partir del 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## chocolate (19 May 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Criptos cayendo en picado y Binance petado



Cierto, estoy intentando comprar unos Shibas para mejorar la media y solo permite transferencias SEPA. La ventana del pago con tarjeta ni siquiera entra.


----------



## mariano2004 (19 May 2021)

Creo que nos vamos a comer con patatas los shibas Chocolate. Ya no le meto mas que bastante lleva.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (19 May 2021)

Tengo algo de Shiba.. ya con caídas del ¿70%? pero mi fe y pasta están puestas en Doge, algo de ADA y BTC y, sí, especialmente GME
GME es la que hará que nuestra vida cambie


----------



## malvado (19 May 2021)

¿A estas alturas llamamos rally a subidas/bajadas diarias del 10% en GME y AMC?  

Estas cosas ya no me hacen ni pestañear.

El día que suspendan la cotización porque ha subido un 100% en 2 horas pongo un TP a 10.000 USD por acción por si hay algoritmos haciendo barridos.


----------



## mariano2004 (19 May 2021)

Que no llega al 10%, ahora esta al 5%.


----------



## WhiteRose (19 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> el suelo de hoy son 169,69



estamos probando el suelo, bien apoyaditos...


----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (20 May 2021)




----------



## chocolate (20 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*170,79*+1,96 (+1,16%)
A partir del 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

_Jenni brinda con los apes por el advenimiento del MOASS_


----------



## chocolate (20 May 2021)

Pues se ha quedado en nada el apocalipsis criptomonedíl, ya está todo en verde again. Lo que los chinos no quieren se lo meriendan los americanos.

Yo aproveché para comprar alguna más y cuadrar medias pero sospecho que mucha gente se dejó llevar por el FUD y que al final les vino bien que los exchanges estuviesen colapsados y no pudiesen vender.

Los de este hilo estamos ya de vuelta y media con la volatilidad extrema


----------



## mariano2004 (20 May 2021)

Que es volatilidad extrema???
Ya soy inmune a casi todo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (20 May 2021)

Parece que Citadel esta metida en Super League Gaming, asi que igual no es todo tan bonito.


----------



## WhiteRose (20 May 2021)

He visto un poco de todo hoy por las redes: 

- Lunes y martes (Puede que el jueves...) serán días muy raros, van a probar si vendemos en 450.
-Varios brokers ajustando GME para que no se pueda vender a mercado.
-Robinhood incluso comprando acciones a 650 en el darkpool, no sé si tiene lógica...

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anonimocobarde (20 May 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Parece que Citadel esta metida en Super League Gaming, asi que igual no es todo tan bonito.



A GS no va a pasar, es Goldman Sachs  ¿No será un troleo?


----------



## chocolate (21 May 2021)

DIn! Din! DIn!

170,78+0,29 (+0,17%)
A partir del 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (21 May 2021)

Días aburridos. Poco volumen.

Llevamos tiempo sin asaltar los $190 y los $200 ni lo recuerdo.


----------



## Hamtel (21 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Días aburridos. Poco volumen.
> 
> Llevamos tiempo sin asaltar los $190 y los $200 ni lo recuerdo.



Sí. Son días de espera.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (22 May 2021)

creéis que el MOASS será este año?


----------



## Tars (22 May 2021)

Llevo leyendo eso... jajaj


----------



## WhiteRose (22 May 2021)

Si GME está por debajo de 250 el viernes es que el MOAS ha terminado.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tars (22 May 2021)

lleva mes y medio lateral en el rango 160-170.


----------



## WhiteRose (22 May 2021)

Probabilidad máxima de que esté por encima de 1k la semana que viene. No soy asesor pero............

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteRose (22 May 2021)

Por debajo de 10k que no venda nadie por favor, veamos que ocurre.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tars (22 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Por debajo de 10k que no venda nadie por favor, veamos que ocurre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Lambo o patinete.
Hero or zero.


----------



## WhiteRose (22 May 2021)

Tars dijo:


> lleva mes y medio lateral en el rango 160-170.



130-190 sería más preciso.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteRose (22 May 2021)

-Están pagando desde la semana que viene a unos 600 en algunas compras de dark pool. 
-La norma de la cámara de compensación que les obliga a algo (no recuerdo a qué) es entre martes y jueves. 
-Tienen que probar a comprar mayor volumen a precios más altos porque han comprobado que por debajo de 220 no vende ni el tato.
-I like the stock.


Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteRose (22 May 2021)

-Ninguno de los puntos que expongo es AT. 
-Podían dilatar hasta el jueves viernes próximo.
-Va a dar la luz el miércoles a más tardar.
-Si me entero de que alguien en este hilo ha vendido por debajo de 10k lo pasaré mal.


Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mariano2004 (22 May 2021)

Entonces qué hacemos???
Lambo o patinete


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (23 May 2021)

Brutal. Si solo la mitad de lo que cita el texto fuese así tal cual estaríamos ante una bomba de dimensiones colosales.

Desde luego Mr.Nice le estás dando vidilla al tema con tus aportes.

A mí ya los DD de todas formas me están cansando. He releído muchos antiguos y todo ha quedado en agua de borrajas.


----------



## morel (23 May 2021)

Duele solo de verlo.


----------



## Bonico (23 May 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Entonces qué hacemos???
> Lambo o patinete



No sé vosotros, yo nunca quise un lambo. Para mi patinete y millones en la saca, gracias.

De hecho si llega a los millones probablemente venda fracciones de acción o una o dos. No necesito más dinero para vivir, con eso da de sobra para generar ingresos pasivos de por vida. En cambio sí necesito joder a los hedgies y que no cubran en la puta vida, además de que tal y como está el panorama mundial y lo prometedor que es GameStop como negocio, casi están mejor los dineros en el broker que en el banco.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 May 2021)

Hi apes !

Grandes aportaciones

Según lo que cuentan esta semana del 24 de Mayo tendremos movimientos muy serios en GME pero no sólo en GME si no que puede haber bajonazo en el mercado entero, especialmente el usano.
No me ha quedado claro con el T+21 t el T+35 si lo que se puede venir con GME es sólo subida ó volatilidad (fuerte subida y fuerte bajada)

En cuanto al "Plan de Salida" siempre me quedaré con algunas acciones de GME... por muchos motivos: creo en la acción, por joder a los HF... lo que venda dependerá del precio; si me puedo retirar para siempre o si sólo supone unos caprichos después de impuestos; peeeero sí tengo claro que según venda lo convierto a euros rápidamente.
No sé si el pelotazo de GME estará incluido dentro de una caída generalizada del mercado, por lo que cuentan estas noticias; sería un desestabilización muy seria a nivel mundial... y más con la gente dando alas a las criptos fuera del control de los bancos centrales... un escenario que parecería distópico 

Muy llamativas esas ventas y divorcios en las grandes compañías.

Edit: doy dan por seguro el short squeeze que me asusto a mí mismo


----------



## chocolate (24 May 2021)

MOASS today??!!


----------



## malvado (24 May 2021)

Llevo pensando desde el principio que el divorcio de Billy Puertas es una maniobra financiera para protegerse, vender acciones, sacar el máximo de liquidez y mover la mayoría de activos a sitios más "opacos". Todo con la excusa del divorcio.


----------



## chocolate (24 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*175,38*-1,41 (-0,80 %)
A partir del 24 de mayo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Neo_86 (24 May 2021)

MOASS es mi pastor, nada me falta.
En verdes velas me hace reposar.


----------



## Neo_86 (24 May 2021)

Volumen bajisimo, hace dias que estoy desconectado, pero vamos...


----------



## Neo_86 (24 May 2021)

Que silencio...ya estais reservando los lambos que ni hablais?


----------



## mariano2004 (24 May 2021)

Los patines


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (24 May 2021)

Debe haber algo activado gordísimo a $190. No los toca ni de casualidad al igual que hace unas semanas. Es acercarnos a esa cifra y pumm parálisis.

Joder qué ganas de mambo number 5.


----------



## malvado (24 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Debe haber algo activado gordísimo a $190. No los toca ni de casualidad al igual que hace unas semanas. Es acercarnos a esa cifra y pumm parálisis.
> 
> Joder qué ganas de mambo number 5.



Viendo el volumen que se mueve si nos pusiéramos de acuerdo en burbuja provocábamos el MOASS nosotros mismos.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (24 May 2021)

AMC a $13,80 subiendo un 15% y al borde del short squeeze también...


----------



## bsnas (24 May 2021)

No soy analista financiero, solo soy retrasado, solo quiero saber si habra Lambo para el mes de agosto aunque sea alquilado a correprisa para que el novio de mi esposa se la lleve de paseo por ahi.

La cosa esta tensa, pero lleva tensa desde hace meses, aunque solo por las risas, los memes y el hype merece la pena lo invertido, si al final peta el MOASS nos vemos en mi yate al otro lado los que hayan conseguido hodlear hasta el griton de dolares y mas alla, de todos modos me dejare aunque sea unas cuantas acciones sin vender solo por las risas.


----------



## Irene Adler (24 May 2021)

Joer, llevo días mega liada sin tiempo ni para asomar y conforme leía me iba acojonando por si me había perdido el MOASS...

Gracias por esperarme compis! 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (25 May 2021)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (25 May 2021)

Buenas, que se dice de AMC tras subidón de ayer?

Me salí del telegram de WSbets por agobio y porque solo hablaban ya de cryptos


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 May 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Buenas, que se dice de AMC tras subidón de ayer?
> 
> Me salí del telegram de WSbets por agobio y porque solo hablaban ya de cryptos



Ponte el histórico de 1 año y entenderás en qué momento tan especial está.

GME está muy rara y contenida. Confiemos en que algo estalle.


----------



## chocolate (25 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*183,14*+3,13 (+1,74 %)
A partir del 25 de mayo 9:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (25 May 2021)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 May 2021)

$190 por fin después de semanas!!!!!

La cosa está caliente pero la tumban enseguida. Ha dado un salto de $5 de golpe de $186 a $191.

En $190 hay algo muy gordo metido.


----------



## chocolate (25 May 2021)

Veo en yahoo finances lo siguiente estando a 185,00 y yendo hacia arriba:


Oferta187,60 x 800Precio de compra187,36 x 800

y cuando estaba bajando hace un momento ponía ésto (más o menos, eran 180 y algo, pero las mísmas 800 acciones)


Oferta180,36 x 800Precio de compra180,60 x 800


----------



## chocolate (25 May 2021)

186,89+6,88 (+3,82 %) Acaba de cambiar a:


Oferta183,54 x 800Precio de compra183,35 x 800


----------



## WhiteRose (25 May 2021)

sigo tirando líneas, sigo viendo las velas pegadas como si estuvieran imantadas, no me gusta lo que veo.


----------



## chocolate (25 May 2021)

*192,00*+11,99 (+6,66 %)
A partir del 10:25AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## WhiteRose (25 May 2021)

Ojo, se ha vuelto a meter en el partido!!!


----------



## antoniussss (25 May 2021)

Holdeo a muerteeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 May 2021)

Ahí tenéis los $198 conforer@s TOD@S

Lo de la @ es por congraciarme después de tanto porno que ponéis femenino


----------



## Hamtel (25 May 2021)

BRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 May 2021)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 May 2021)

Un millón de volumen en cinco minutos


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> BRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## xzess (25 May 2021)

xzess dijo:


> AMC preparándose para un squeeze, vuelve a crear el vórtice, si la gente holdea subirá mucho, está teniendo utilizaciones de las acciones prestadas que rondan el 100% durante días, está subiendo la comisión por prestado, vamos que lo están haciendo redondo. GME lo veo más difícil, pero sigo con mi predicción de este mes 15, y 200. Eso sí, creo que hay que pasar penurias en 5-7 y <100.



ME autocito  profecia cumplida con 10 días de retraso 

Enhorabuena a todos!!!


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 May 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (25 May 2021)

Quieren probarnos, saben que estamos como tontos mirando el precio, no lo miréis hasta que tenga al menos 4 cifras!!


----------



## antoniussss (25 May 2021)

La habéis rotaoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 May 2021)

Ahora es cuando hay que comprar esa acción o dos para forzar el moass... Yo compré en $203 la última vez con esa intención.

A ver si aparecen mañana los de WallStreet en gallumbos


----------



## Bonico (25 May 2021)

Aprovechad este hype para templar los nervios. Añadid uno, dos o tres ceros y pensad como si la situación fuera real. Por mucho que digamos, yo (nadie) o el cerebrito más inteligente, el evento al que nos vamos a tener que enfrentar es una prueba que ninguno de nosotros ha enfrentado antes, y probablemente una de las mayores de nuestra vida. Hay que templar los nervios con calma, fe , ambición y otras muchas cosas. Lo que consigamos ahora es lo que en el futuro decidirá cuanto sacamos de esto, y cómo.


----------



## chocolate (25 May 2021)

Ostras! He salido a correr un momento y esto se dispara? Que ha pasado??


----------



## ladrillator salvation (25 May 2021)

Llevo algunos días sin meterme en el hilo y mecagoenlalechemerche vaya furia porcinodemoníaca lleva AMC. Y lo que le queda.

No os lo vais a creer pero bueno, tampoco gano nada inventándome películas en un foro. Hace unos días atrás SOÑÉ que AMC se plantaba en 80-90 dólares la acción de un día para otro. Ni idea de GME pero curiosísimo el sueño de los cojones.



Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Ahora es cuando hay que comprar esa acción o dos para forzar el moass... Yo compré en $203 la última vez con esa intención.
> 
> A ver si aparecen mañana los de WallStreet en gallumbos



Eso ahora no, debimos comprar todos lo que no está escrito cuando la acción bajó a 40. Me tiro de los pelos cuando lo pienso


----------



## Hamtel (25 May 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Llevo algunos días sin meterme en el hilo y mecagoenlalechemerche vaya furia porcinodemoníaca lleva AMC. Y lo que le queda.
> 
> No os lo vais a creer pero bueno, tampoco gano nada inventándome películas en un foro. Hace unos días atrás SOÑÉ que AMC se plantaba en 80-90 dólares la acción de un día para otro. Ni idea de GME pero curiosísimo el sueño de los cojones.
> 
> ...



Cierto. Podía haber comprado 1000 sin problemas y compré sólo 50. Era mi primerito día


----------



## Vivoenalemania (25 May 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Llevo algunos días sin meterme en el hilo y mecagoenlalechemerche vaya furia porcinodemoníaca lleva AMC. Y lo que le queda.
> 
> No os lo vais a creer pero bueno, tampoco gano nada inventándome películas en un foro. Hace unos días atrás SOÑÉ que AMC se plantaba en 80-90 dólares la acción de un día para otro. Ni idea de GME pero curiosísimo el sueño de los cojones.
> 
> ...



Yo me tiró de los pelos por qué compre AMC a 6 y vendí a a 7


----------



## Vivoenalemania (25 May 2021)

Estoy hoy por hoy muy contento


----------



## Vivoenalemania (25 May 2021)

Que límite ( para arriba ) le veis a AMC y GME está semana ?


----------



## Pimp (25 May 2021)

DIOOOOOOOOOOOOS PRIMER DIA QUE DUERMO EN POSITIVO EN AMC TRENDING TOPIC MUNDIAL

#AMC100K
y 
#AMCSTRONG

Mañana a gastar unos miles en VLONE y moschino, a disfrutar que ya era hora


----------



## Hamtel (25 May 2021)

90.000 en linea en r/Superstonk

Una locura


----------



## Hamtel (25 May 2021)

Sí. Hubiera vendido 500 seguramente cuando subió la primera vez, en marzo. Las 1000 no creo


----------



## Pimp (25 May 2021)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Que límite ( para arriba ) le veis a AMC y GME está semana ?



amc 100 k por algo es trenging topic


----------



## Vivoenalemania (25 May 2021)

Hablas de euros o dólares?


----------



## Buscape (25 May 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Llevo algunos días sin meterme en el hilo y mecagoenlalechemerche vaya furia porcinodemoníaca lleva AMC. Y lo que le queda.
> 
> No os lo vais a creer pero bueno, tampoco gano nada inventándome películas en un foro. Hace unos días atrás SOÑÉ que AMC se plantaba en 80-90 dólares la acción de un día para otro. Ni idea de GME pero curiosísimo el sueño de los cojones.
> 
> ...




Yo ahí fue cuando entré, pero no con tanto como tendría que haber entrado porque acababa de estrellarme con otro valor. Puta bida TT.

Pero da igual, con lo que llevo me da para ir de ape polizón en cohete to the moon

HOLD FOR YOUR LIVES YOU BITCHES


----------



## Vivoenalemania (25 May 2021)

Hoy han rozado ya los 16 y pico


----------



## Tars (25 May 2021)

Vaya día!!

HERO OR ZERO! HODLLLLLL!!!


----------



## Irene Adler (25 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Ahí tenéis los $198 conforer@s TOD@S
> 
> Lo de la @ es por congraciarme después de tanto porno que ponéis femenino



Me parece que soy la única sin rabo de por aquí (aparte de mi hamija Jenni), no creo que me crezca a estas alturas porque me metáis en el mismo saco que a los demás 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chocolate (25 May 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Me parece que soy la única sin rabo de por aquí (aparte de mi hamija Jenni), no creo que me crezca a estas alturas porque me metáis en el mismo saco que a los demás


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 May 2021)

Mirad esto, con pinzas todavía ehhhh





__





GameStop NFT - Runner Game







nft.gamestop.com





Si es para vender tus copias digitales de juegos mediante blockchain, la hostia, la verdad.



Y este guiño... Me cago en la puta 




__





GameStop NFT - Runner Game







nft.gamestop.com





(Jugad hasta hacer algo de puntos, cambian las piedras por otras cosas más guays)



Repito lo de las pinzas, andad atentos.


Vaaaaya vaaaaya, ojo a este mensaje



¿14 de julio? ¿A tomar la Bastilla?


----------



## Pimp (25 May 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Me parece que soy la única sin rabo de por aquí (aparte de mi hamija Jenni), no creo que me crezca a estas alturas porque me metáis en el mismo saco que a los demás
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Si holdeas eres un wacho mas


----------



## xzess (26 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> 90.000 en linea en r/Superstonk
> 
> Una locura



Superstonk he visto mucha manipulación, es sin duda el peor de todos los subs de las stonks. Cuidado con él. 



Pimp dijo:


> DIOOOOOOOOOOOOS PRIMER DIA QUE DUERMO EN POSITIVO EN AMC TRENDING TOPIC MUNDIAL
> 
> #AMC100K
> y
> ...



Enhorabuena! 
Pero si que compraste en el pico para acabar hoy el primer día Verde!
Tenemos ese don, que a mi ya me ha pasado varias veces, y por eso arrastro una bolsa del pryca cojonuda jeje.


----------



## antoniussss (26 May 2021)

del Reddit

""En determinadas circunstancias, un creador de mercado puede participar en ventas cortas desnudas para estabilizar el mercado. Por ejemplo, suponga que hay una ráfaga repentina de órdenes de compra de una acción. El creador de mercado puede juzgar que el interés de compra es temporal y no está justificado por ninguna noticia real sobre las perspectivas de la empresa. Puede ser el resultado de un comunicado de prensa cuestionable o un rumor en una sala de chat de Internet . El creador de mercado puede optar por vender en descubierto para evitar lo que, en su opinión, sería un aumento injustificado del precio de la acción."


Es un hilo dónde comentan además que cada vez que alguien compra, como creador de mercado, emite un corto desnudo a la vez


----------



## Pimp (26 May 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Superstonk he visto mucha manipulación, es sin duda el peor de todos los subs de las stonks. Cuidado con él.
> 
> 
> Enhorabuena!
> ...



Ya coste meti muchos miles el primer día cuando estaba creo que era a 2.98 pero los brokers se fueron al guano y me compro a 17 xD... luego he ido haciendo average down hasta 14.86, fue una putada pero al final holdeando todo se arregla.


----------



## Snowball (26 May 2021)

muy buenas simios

veo que volvemos a estar en el candelero... se han roto el dique de los 185$...

Espero atento la apertura de sesion de hoy con nuestra hamija jenny


----------



## chocolate (26 May 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Espero atento la apertura de sesion de hoy con nuestra hamija jenny



Pues hoy me pilla en la oficina, veré como me las apaño para subir la Jenni de la jornada. Aunque el furiaporcinismo de la semana merece el riesgo


----------



## Vivoenalemania (26 May 2021)

Yo estoy con cien y pico acciones en AMC 
Las cryptos en Alemania te sablan un 45% de impuestos por eso aún no he entrado nunca eso y por qué hace falta tarjeta de crédito cosa que no tengo


----------



## Pailarocas (26 May 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Pues hoy me pilla en la oficina, veré como me las apaño para subir la Jenni de la jornada. Aunque el furiaporcinismo de la semana merece el riesgo



Si gme o amc nos hacen multimillonarios pagamos un detective que la encuentre en las cloacas y un dentista que le recostruya los dientes podridos del crack.
La buena de Jenny se lo merece


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 May 2021)

Confirmamos lo de NFT que os puse ayer, aunque se ve que os interesa más un precio circunstancial del tiker que un buen fundamental.


----------



## Pimp (26 May 2021)

Todo verde en el premarket, no de volverte loco pero bastante verde si que esta la cosa


----------



## Vivoenalemania (26 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Todo verde en el premarket, no de volverte loco pero bastante verde si que esta la cosa



Crees que cuando entren los americanos GME y AMC se van al guano ?


----------



## mariano2004 (26 May 2021)

Pinta bien el premarket.


----------



## dcisneros (26 May 2021)

GME es un puto cohete


----------



## ladrillator salvation (26 May 2021)

AMC 17,7 en el pre.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (26 May 2021)

Veo praderitas verdes por doquier.

AMC el que comprara a primeros de mes a $9 y pico de se forrado sin squeeze y sin esperar un mes.

Quiero ver volúmenes de 40 millones de acciones de gme otra vez diarias. O 100!!!

HOLD!


----------



## jorlau (26 May 2021)

Hold hold hold


----------



## EstebanConejo (26 May 2021)

Hola buenas.. soy novato en bolsa. Para comprar AMC ahora hay que esperar a que abran y comprar a mercado? Es que no se si me lo haran en 1 sola opración o me cobraran la comision de 15 dolares cada vez.. Que opinais? Quiero comprar 6 acciones a ver si sube esta locura y gano algun dinerito mientras me descojono


----------



## ilmanel (26 May 2021)

Lo de GME va a ser una auténtica locura, en cuanto salga algo en prensa, y empiece el FOMO...


----------



## malvado (26 May 2021)

EstebanConejo dijo:


> Hola buenas.. soy novato en bolsa. Para comprar AMC ahora hay que esperar a que abran y comprar a mercado? Es que no se si me lo haran en 1 sola opración o me cobraran la comision de 15 dolares cada vez.. Que opinais? Quiero comprar 6 acciones a ver si sube esta locura y gano algun dinerito mientras me descojono



Lo más importante, asume que la pasta la has perdido. 

Compra una vez que el mercado abra porque no sabes cuándo va a entrar tu orden ni a qué precio, además de las comisiones que te vas a comer.

¿15 dólares de comisión por 6 acciones de AMC? ¿No te piden también medio litro de sangre y un trocito de hígado?


----------



## chocolate (26 May 2021)

EstebanConejo dijo:


> Hola buenas.. soy novato en bolsa. Para comprar AMC ahora hay que esperar a que abran y comprar a mercado? Es que no se si me lo haran en 1 sola opración o me cobraran la comision de 15 dolares cada vez.. Que opinais? Quiero comprar 6 acciones a ver si sube esta locura y gano algun dinerito mientras me descojono



Depende de tu broker, si es con ING puedes poner precio limitado de compra y la comisión se paga por cada compra/venta que hagas independientemente del número de acciones.

También estoy usando NinetyNine que no cobra comisión pero hay que comprar a mercado.


----------



## malvado (26 May 2021)

La sensación que me produce ver la pantallita de Revolut con la cotización de GME es curiosa. Me alegro de la subida a pesar de que sé que es dinero perdido porque pienso holdearla hasta el final.

La veré en 400 y seguiré holdeando.
La veré en 500 y seguiré viendo la subida.
Y al final la veré bajar después de todo esto, habré palmado la poca pasta que he metido y me quedaré con la risa tonta. 

Lo sé, y me parece bien. Con cualquier otra acción estaría echando espuma por la boca pero con GME no. Me siento emocionalmente conectado a la acción. Sé que es el primer error de principiante que nunca nunca hay que cometer en bolsa. 

Y me la suda. 

Puto simio.


----------



## Snowball (26 May 2021)

ilmanel dijo:


> Lo de GME va a ser una auténtica locura, *en cuanto salga algo en prensa*, y empiece el FOMO...



llevo semanas desconectado de la hermandad simia

¿Podrias hacerme un resumen de que va las nuevas?


----------



## EstebanConejo (26 May 2021)

Estoy en Renta 4 porque lo lei por aqui que tenia buenos fondos etc... pero es que es un sablazo en comisiones si. Creo que he hecho el primo operando en Renta 4. 
Recomendaciones por favor! que tengo que contratar algun broker tipo eToro?
Graciasss


----------



## mariano2004 (26 May 2021)

Revoult, degiro pero el más completo IB. Mirate costes de cada uno y compara


----------



## ladrillator salvation (26 May 2021)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Crees que cuando entren los americanos GME y AMC se van al guano ?



El after-hours y el pre-market no son más que sesiones de negociación reducidas y cerradas al público general. Solamente algunos brokers e instituciones gordas tienen acceso a él. No es que el mercado americano esté cerrado al 100% y que las sesiones after y pre se estén negociando en otro sitio sino que el mismo mercado americano sigue abierto para un club muy reducido de jugadores.

Veremos a ver cómo abre la sesión hoy


----------



## Hamtel (26 May 2021)

1,5 millones en el premarket


----------



## Neo_86 (26 May 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> llevo semanas desconectado de la hermandad simia
> 
> ¿Podrias hacerme un resumen de que va las nuevas?



MOASS INCOMING, ese es el resumen


----------



## chocolate (26 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*230,00*+20,57 (+9,82 %)
A partir del 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (26 May 2021)

2 millones de volumen en el primer minuto


----------



## chocolate (26 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> 2 millones de volumen en el primer minuto



Esto acelera de cero a MOASS cual TESLA de 0 a 100


----------



## Snowball (26 May 2021)

parece que nos vamos otra vez a los 350$... luego tendremos la sesion fantasma, donde se parará la cotizacion varias veces y el precio hará variaciones de un 50%

Esperamos que ésta vez no les funcione!


----------



## WhiteRose (26 May 2021)

Estaba escrito, precisión milimétrica.

Si no cerramos de 223 hoy sería muy buena señal.


----------



## malvado (26 May 2021)

¿Toros y osos a hostia limpia o me lo parece a mí? Viendo el gráfico en tiempo real pareciera que la acción quiere despegar y la están intentando frenar (sin mucho éxito).


----------



## Pimp (26 May 2021)

Están pesados pero amc 100 k es imparable, no existe manera de que AMC con tantos cortos y fomo no supere los 100 k en nada de tiempo, lets go my niggas


----------



## Tars (26 May 2021)

hodlll apes


----------



## ilmanel (26 May 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> llevo semanas desconectado de la hermandad simia
> 
> ¿Podrias hacerme un resumen de que va las nuevas?



Me refería a que aunque desde el 11 de mayo la acción ha ido subiendo poco a poco, pero la subida de ayer no tenía como base ninguna noticia nueva. En cuanto se publique en prensa los % de incremento del precio, y entre un volumen de compra importante como en la subida de enero, no se hasta donde puede llegar el precio


----------



## malvado (26 May 2021)

¿Gente podeís poner el volumen? ¿Tenéis alguna web para verlo en tiempo más o menos real?


----------



## chocolate (26 May 2021)

malvado dijo:


> ¿Gente podeís poner el volumen? ¿Tenéis alguna web para verlo en tiempo más o menos real?



GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas

Volumen *8.266.618*
Media Volumen 16.646.687


----------



## mariano2004 (26 May 2021)

AMC 123 millones.
Sr Chocolate tenga cuidado, que esta en el curro. Por el momento???


----------



## malvado (26 May 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas
> 
> Volumen *8.266.618*
> Media Volumen 16.646.687



Qué torpe, tenía abierto YF y no me había dado cuenta de que el volumen es en tiempo real. 

Mis dieses.


----------



## WhiteRose (26 May 2021)

Mañana se publican resultados de GME.


----------



## chocolate (26 May 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> AMC 123 millones.
> Sr Chocolate tenga cuidado, que esta en el curro. Por el momento???



Gracias. Por el momento sí, pero tuve que dejar a Jenni en la caché del foro antes del Din! Din! Din!
El día que deje el curro tendrá que ser de manera épica y tal. Tengo que empezar a mirar helicópteros en Wallapop.


----------



## Snowball (26 May 2021)

vamossss

*GameStop Announces It's Building An NFT Platform On Ethereum*
_
Gamestop is creating a team for a non-fungible token (NFT) platform based on Ethereum. On Tuesday, Redditors found a new portal on the company's website called "nft.gamestop.com." Not much is known about the portal, but the title of it reads "Change The Game."
Scrolling through the portal, one discovers a console that resembles a GameBoy from the 1990s that has three powerful statements:_

_Power to the players. _
_Power to the creators. _
_Power to the collectors._

_he video game retailer went on to say it's welcoming "exceptional engineers (solidity, react, python), designers, gamers, marketers, and community leaders" to join its NFT team. 

The announcement comes as NFT mania has likely transformed into the next crypto bubble. Signs of excess have been spotted in NFTs for digital art going for millions of dollars. 

*Even Ebay wants to get into the action... *

Details are scant about what Gamestop will conjure up. However, back in April, the company revealed it was seeking a security analyst with a background in blockchain, cryptocurrency, and NFTs_








GameStop Announces It's Building An NFT Platform On Ethereum | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (26 May 2021)

Salud apes

Salud para poder disfrutar de nuestro futuro

Estaba haciendo unos cálculos estúpidos, propios de los simios, pensando en el MOASS y me venían unas dudas

1º) Cuando suceda, que sucederá... ¿alguien sabe si será cuestión de horas o días de subidón y luego una caída ? ¿meses de montaña rusa ? 
Es decir... mejor poner orden de venta a 1Millón la acción o estar pendiente de venta a mercado ? Me refiero a la parte que queramos hacer Cash porque el resto Hodl foreverlasting

2º) en el hipotético caso de que haya MOASS o se nos pase (somos simios) o no suceda, esta empresa tiene mucho futuro, tiene mucho valor en sí misma...
Y echando unos números (estarán mal, soy un simio) y comparando.... me sale que para que

GME = Netflix ...... precio de acción GME = 3.800$
GME = Konami ... precio de acción GME = 15.000$
GME = Amazon .. precio de acción GME = 28.500$
GME = Nintendo. . precio de acción GME = 137.000$
GME = Sony ......... precio de acción GME = 222.000$


HODL !!!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (26 May 2021)

Por favor, alguien que explique para apes viejos como yo qué coño es un NTF, qué va hacer GME con ello, porqué puede ser bueno para GME o qué tengo que hacer con mi pasta para seguir a ese Non Fuckable Token ?
Merci


----------



## Pimp (26 May 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Por favor, alguien que explique para apes viejos como yo qué coño es un NTF, qué va hacer GME con ello, porqué puede ser bueno para GME o qué tengo que hacer con mi pasta para seguir a ese Non Fuckable Token ?
> Merci



Merece la pena verlo y lo entenderás


----------



## malvado (26 May 2021)

Con permiso de @chocolate 


*GameStop Corp. (GME)*

NYSE - Nasdaq 

246,62+37,19 *(+17,76 %)*


----------



## xzess (26 May 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Depende de tu broker, si es con ING puedes poner precio limitado de compra y la comisión se paga por cada compra/venta que hagas independientemente del número de acciones.
> 
> También estoy usando NinetyNine que no cobra comisión pero hay que comprar a mercado.



Estás comprandole a Citadel jejejejej


----------



## mariano2004 (26 May 2021)

240 Millones en AMC.


----------



## Hamtel (26 May 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> 240 Millones en AMC.



Vaya barbaridad


----------



## bsnas (26 May 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Salud apes
> 
> Salud para poder disfrutar de nuestro futuro
> 
> ...



Habian guias en Reddit con consejos para prepararse mentalmente y sobrellevar el MOASS sin perder la puta cabeza todo de forma muy detallada, habria que buscarlas por wallstreetbets o quizas hayan puesto alguna en superstonk.

Basicamente decian que el viaje podia durar una semana completa de lunes a viernes, que habia que descansar bien, no obsesionarse, comer bien, no hablar con nadie sobre esto salvo quizas con algun otro simio, estar preparados para montones de paradas en la cotizacion o incluso quedarse incomunicado con el resto de simios por tumbadas de reddit (hay un canal de emergencia en youtube preparado para ese dia por si falla todo que no se cual es).

Se supone que subira sin parar y en algun momento bajara progresivamente y del mismo modo, hay gente que dice de hodlear hasta despues del pico e ir vendiendo mientras baja ya que asi puedes pillar el maximo con mas probabilidad que si vendes a destiempo por un pastizal y luego hace pastizal x1000... aunque hay que tener huevos para eso, tambien coinciden en dejarse algun paquete de acciones sin vender una vez se haya logrado el objetivo cosa que yo por supuesto hare y por encima de todo no vender precio de mercado.

Pero todo son suposiciones, lo sabremos llegado el momento si es que llega, y sera como un juicio final para cada uno que tenga stonks y se vea en esa situacion ya que es algo que nunca ha sucedido.

Nuestro unico enemigo seremos unicamente nosotros mismos en ese momento dure lo que dure, pero seguramente sera un viaje personal introspectivo y lleno de emociones.

Nos veremos en el otro lado del MOASS picandonos con nuestros Lambos en algun circuito alquilado o comprado para echarnos piques, confio en que todos los simios llegaremos de algun modo u otro, aunque algunos con los bolsillos mas cargados que otros, pero en principio deberia haber Lambos para todos.


----------



## Pimp (26 May 2021)

VAMOS CHAVALES QUE ESTAIS AMARICONADOS


----------



## chocolate (26 May 2021)

Gamestop, AMC short sellers lost $754 million after Tuesday's rally - Ortex


Investors shorting meme stocks GameStop and AMC Entertainment are estimated to have lost $754 million on Tuesday alone as the shares rallied, data from financial analytics firm Ortex shows. Shares in GameStop, which was at the heart of the so-called "stonks" retail trading mania earlier this...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## ladrillator salvation (26 May 2021)

venga va, último sprint para que AMC rompa los 20 y GME se quede por encima de 250.

Final de semana AMC 30 y GME 350


----------



## marbruck (26 May 2021)

Mañana es el día, siento un estremecimiento en la fuerza...


----------



## Pimp (26 May 2021)

Mañana gme 340 y amc 35


----------



## Hamtel (26 May 2021)

Pues estas como yo. 4.000 pavos pero yo ahora mismo serían 20.000 eypos. Voy a holdear a muerte


----------



## Bonico (26 May 2021)

Yo me lo tomo como que he pagado para joder a hijos de puta. Si tuviera mas dinero habría pagado más. Con la experiencia ya estoy bastante contento, todo lo que venga despues para mi es un bonus.

Yo nunca creí el sistema y nunca quise remar. Esto me va a dar la oportunidad de por lo menos estar a la altura económica del buen remero (eso hoy, veremos mañana), lo cual agradezco a Dios profundamente.


----------



## chocolate (27 May 2021)

Hoy Miércoles sigue la sangría:









GameStop, AMC Shorts Get Hit With $673 Million Loss in Big Rally


(Bloomberg) -- Investors betting against retail trader favorites GameStop Corp. and AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc. were dealt a serious blow on Wednesday to the tune of about $673 million, according to data from financial analytics firm S3 Partners.GameStop and AMC, two wildly popular meme...




finance.yahoo.com












Retail traders keep meme stocks short squeezed for third straight day


GameStop and AMC surge again as retail traders see proof that short sellers are still messing with their favorite stocks.




www.marketwatch.com






> *Again, this is not the squeeze*. This is just resets of their FTDs,” posted user Damselindistress on Reddit board r/Superstonk, referring to *the theory that hedge funds failed to deliver on their shorts the first time*. “It proves, again, that their shorts were never closed.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (27 May 2021)




----------



## chocolate (27 May 2021)

> Link to Youtube video of Jim Cramer, talking about shorts needing to stop shorting AMC and GME. He's saying the shorts are stupid... I agree with him for once.


----------



## EstebanConejo (27 May 2021)

Hola???? AMC bajando!! 
17,96 -1,60 (-8,18 %)
Antes de la apertura: 04:51AM EDT


----------



## Faldo (27 May 2021)

Os vais forrar mamones, yo como siempre entro en estas mierdas mal, o muy pronto o muy tarde (219€ justo después la primera subida). Si con suerte saco unos eurillos me doy con un canto en los dientes.

Ya me daréis una vuelta en el Lambo.


----------



## Tars (27 May 2021)

Si es cierto que no vendiste teniendo un beneficio de 60000, ole tu polla morena.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (27 May 2021)

Yo a GME no entré pero me pillé 30 acciones de AMC a 9 dolares y pico hace poco y ya va por el 100% de beneficio, la verdad que paso de vender, hasta cuanto puede llegar AMC? 1000$? 10000$? Veo por ahí peña que dicen que a 500K dolares... pero sinceramente lo veo una burrada.

De todas formas, hodlearé hasta que me entre el rigor mortis... tengo también cojones de acero.


----------



## WhiteRose (27 May 2021)

Esta semana es para los paperhands, a final de semana bajará mucho o subirá como un cohete, si baja más de un 20 tengo la orden desde ayer. Me gusta GME.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (27 May 2021)

¿Hasta dónde puede llegar la acción de GME ? Nadie lo sabe
Pero ahora ya no me parece tan locura que un estallido especulativo pudiéremos llegar a 10.000$.... según los cálculos que hice ayer a 15.000€ la empresa estaría valorada al nivel de Konami y a 100.000€/acción estaríamos al nivel de Nintendo... y luego? pues para abajo la acción al precio que sea pero con una futuro muy prometedor y una huella legendaria

No es imposible ver esos niveles y no es imposible que haya $ suficientes para pagarnos a todos.
¿ son cifras desorbitadas ? Sí, pero posibles.

Y si tenemos en cuenta que Citadel mueve cerca de un 20% de las operaciones del mercado... y que el MOASS puede ir de la mano de una gran caída del resto de mercados... pues no me extraña que Netflix esté preparando una peli sobre GME.... de hecho me encaja que al final sea la manera de predicar al mundo que la culpa fue de: HF / Apes / Naked Shorts / Redes sociales / Criptos o lo que sea que les de la gana de usa de cabeza de turco.
Me importa una mierda si se joden los avariciosos de WallStreet y nos dejan ricos a unos cuantos apes


----------



## chocolate (27 May 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*229,00*-13,56 (-5,59 %)
A partir del 27 de mayo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

Help raise £50000 to help Stephanie Sadorra (aka Jenni Lee) start over.

Parece que alguien inició un crowdfunding pre-pandemia para ayudar a nuestra Jenni. Aunque por los comentarios parece un scam, lo dejo anyway para coger ideas post-moass:


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (27 May 2021)

Esta acción solo tiene sentido venderla si te cambia la vida, sino es tonteria.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Insurrección (27 May 2021)

AMC no es GME pero van de la mano, sus gráficos son calcados.


----------



## Insurrección (27 May 2021)

Pues ni idea, no tengo la bola de cristal, pero hay muchos valores que tienen las gráficas igualicas.

Ya no sé si es cosa de GME o está gran parte del mercado shorteado.


----------



## Pimp (27 May 2021)

Nada to the Moon a ver si las criptos se van a la mierda una temporada así compro miles de BNB con mis 500 k por share de amc, gme la pille mas cara pero estoy en ellos, lets gooo que suban las dos.

Pero siguiendo la ultima semana siempre sube un poquito mas amc que gme pero es que gme esta mucho mas alta también por eso sube mas % amc últimamente, solo diré una cosa en WSB ya están las dos muy igualadas en atención.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (27 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Merece la pena verlo y lo entenderás



Ostia
Visto el vídeo, muchas gracias.

Me he sentido como si me dijeras "ok boomer" porque sigo sin entenderlo... o lo que entiendo no me hace ver porqué puede ser importante para el desarrollo de GME

NFT = Arte Digital para especular o juego de ricos
Igual cuando sea rico lo entiendo

De momento lo más que alcanzo a entender es que GME va a tener un MarketPlace para que la gente ponga a la venta sus NTF ? y pillar comisiones por el camino ? 
Van a crear su propio / sus propios NTF para ver hasta dónde los lleva la gente ?

Me molaba más aquello de sacar su propia Cripto limitada y obligar a los HF a pagar los dividendos en esa cripto disparándola

En fin

Gracias por el link, y mucho más si me seguís enseñando

Ape necesita de apredender !


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (27 May 2021)

Bueno, le meti poco, si se hunde tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (27 May 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde puede llegar la acción de GME ? Nadie lo sabe
> Pero ahora ya no me parece tan locura que un estallido especulativo pudiéremos llegar a 10.000$.... según los cálculos que hice ayer a 15.000€ la empresa estaría valorada al nivel de Konami y a 100.000€/acción estaríamos al nivel de Nintendo... y luego? pues para abajo la acción al precio que sea pero con una futuro muy prometedor y una huella legendaria
> 
> No es imposible ver esos niveles y no es imposible que haya $ suficientes para pagarnos a todos.
> ...



Molaría tener esos cálculos con AMC


----------



## chocolate (27 May 2021)

Offtopic, pero ojo con AMC! Furiaporcinismo right now!

*23,13*+3,57 (+18,25 %)
A partir del 27 de mayo 10:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## algoma (27 May 2021)

Yo compré calls de AMC la semana pasada, buena vista tuve (o más bien suerte)... han subido un 300% y un 800% de valor.
En GME llevo dos meses holdeando, ahí sí que creo que hay bastantes indicios de que puede haber un squeeze gordo. Habrá que piense que soy un infiltrado, pero si os digo la verdad yo empecé poniéndome en corto en GME en marzo hasta que entendí que lo racional era pasarme al otro lado


----------



## Vivoenalemania (27 May 2021)

algoma dijo:


> Yo compré calls de AMC la semana pasada, buena vista tuve (o más bien suerte)... han subido un 300% y un 800% de valor.
> En GME llevo dos meses holdeando, ahí sí que creo que hay bastantes indicios de que puede haber un squeeze gordo. Habrá que piense que soy un infiltrado, pero si os digo la verdad yo empecé poniéndome en corto en GME en marzo hasta que entendí que lo racional era pasarme al otro lado



Como puede ser que AMC te haya subido desde la semana pasada un 300%


----------



## algoma (27 May 2021)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Como puede ser que AMC te haya subido desde la semana pasada un 300%



Ya lo he dicho, porque he comprado opciones call de AMC, no acciones.
Mira las calls del 11 de junio con strike 14, han subido un 800% desde el 21 de mayo (cuando AMC estaba a 12).
Las calls han subido mucho más porque ahora están in-the-money y además la volatilidad ha subido.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 May 2021)

igual que si ahora compramos calls con strike a 40 la acción. En cuanto estén in the money se te queda un PnL de la leche


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 May 2021)

si bien es verdad que el short float que tenia GME en un principio era salvaje (y lo seguirá siendo), AMC también sigue muy atacada por las posiciones cortas. La cosa no está en elegir si GME o AMC, no son excluyentes. GME antes de que se fuera pasados los 450USD por acción estaba bicheando entre los 15-20 dólares. Si la cosa sigue así y a nada que las opciones call vayan entrando en el dinero, el FOMO haga acto de presencia y salgamos en las noticias, AMC bien puede seguir el camino de GME e irse a los 500 y pico como se fue GME.


----------



## Futilvago (27 May 2021)

¿A qué vencimiento las estáis comprando?
Ahora que baja un poco igual no es mal momento, por que las primas están caras.
Otra opción es vender una put, parece que están muy bien pagadas.
Este es el vencimiento ordinario de julio de GME:


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 May 2021)

Y con esto acabo. AMC ha superado la posición que tuvo en Febrero en la bolsa mejicana. Nada menos que un 40% ha subido hoy.


----------



## Hamtel (27 May 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Offtopic, pero ojo con AMC! Furiaporcinismo right now!
> 
> *23,13*+3,57 (+18,25 %)
> A partir del 27 de mayo 10:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.



Viendo lo de AMC, cuando explote GME va a ser apoteósico


----------



## xzess (27 May 2021)

Claro, supongo que eres del bando "gme", de los que intentaron romper todo desde hace tiempo ya, perteneces a superstonk?
Esta gente está haciéndolo mal, separando a la gente de el "movimiento" esto siempre fue cosa de GME&AMC +otras stocks con mucho short enmedio. No de bandos de guerra dentro del mismo bando.

Como verás las gráficas siguen igual, replicándose, salvo que una está en -2% y la otra en +18% (ahora).


----------



## WhiteRose (27 May 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Claro, supongo que eres del bando "gme", de los que intentaron romper todo desde hace tiempo ya, perteneces a superstonk?
> Esta gente está haciéndolo mal, separando a la gente de el "movimiento" esto siempre fue cosa de GME&AMC +otras stocks con mucho short enmedio. No de bandos de guerra dentro del mismo bando.
> 
> Como verás las gráficas siguen igual, replicándose, salvo que una está en -2% y la otra en +18% (ahora).



Hay que llevar un poco de cada, yo llevo mucho más GME porque es de la que hay evidencias claras de naked short con un ratio sin precedentes.
AMC es parecida pero no he encontrado evidencias, estoy por si suena la flauta.


----------



## mariano2004 (27 May 2021)

Yo llevo las dos. Más GME


----------



## Desencantado (27 May 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> AMC no es GME pero van de la mano, sus gráficos son calcados.



Yo compré una fantabulosa AMC cuando compré mi fantabulosa GME y es cierto, gráficas calcadas.

*EDITO:* En el pack compré una Nokia y es un valor más plano que encefalograma de feminista.


----------



## xzess (27 May 2021)

Una cosa curiosa que está pasando desde que AMC empezó a apretar, es que fue atacada y está siendo atacada por todos lados, tanto por GME holders como por analistas, como por noticias, y hace poco se ha añadido una cantidad de bots/usuarios pagados los cuales ya se han descubierto varios, para que la gente coja profits pronto, alguno ha salido ya con coje profit a 30 y largate otros a 15 y largate etc... eso ocurre por que están pagados (o tienen posiciones) en contra AMC y se están viendo con los webos apretados, los foros y twitter se están plagando de esta gente. Es algo que con GME no ocurre ahora.
¿Qué significa todo esto? 
Sencillo que hay mucha gente interesada en que NO suba AMC de 50 (he visto ya ese límite en comentarios de bots), se intentó en 15 hace unos días, con lo cual es que esperan que suba mucho aun. ¿Quienes y porqué? Eso ya lo sabéis, gente que pierde dinero con que AMC suba.


----------



## xzess (27 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Hay que llevar un poco de cada, yo llevo mucho más GME porque es de la que hay evidencias claras de naked short con un ratio sin precedentes.
> AMC es parecida pero no he encontrado evidencias, estoy por si suena la flauta.



Si suena la flauta en una suena en la otra, y ahora mismo GME ha subido gracias a a AMC, igual que AMC subió gracias a GME en su día Evidencias hay un montón, mírate las opciones para AMC para el 18 de junio, que son un indicador de sentimiento de gente con muuucho dinero.


----------



## Pimp (27 May 2021)

Yo tenia bastante liquidez en enero meti 80 % en amc y 20 % en gme hice lo correcto, amc es mi stock favorito de todos los tiempos, menudo año me estoy pegando con amc y shiba, la vida a veces es bonita.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 May 2021)

AMC en los 25.5$, subida de un 30% hoy. Ya empieza a haber ruido:


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 May 2021)

que impresionante. Apenas acabo de subir el post de arriba y rompe los 26 llegando a los 26.2


----------



## xzess (27 May 2021)

28.5$ A la jodida luna.


----------



## Hamtel (27 May 2021)

AMC cortocicuitando. Cuando el volumen en GME sea alto pasará lo mismo


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 May 2021)

no doy crédito


----------



## xzess (27 May 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 670189
> 
> 
> no doy crédito



Lo jodido viene ahora, a ver si realmente explota o sube lentamente como ahora, y qué va a ocurrir after/pre y el lunes. 
Estos días van a ser duros.

HOLD!


----------



## mariano2004 (27 May 2021)

Lunes está cerrada la bolsa


----------



## Pimp (27 May 2021)

No has durado menos los 30 que a ibai una hamburguesa en las manos


----------



## Vivoenalemania (27 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> No has durado menos los 30 que a ibai una hamburguesa en las manos



Va a subir a 65% hoy algo más tarde


----------



## Faldo (27 May 2021)

Falta el meme de un muñeco con un palo pinchando a GME diciendo "do something" con la grafica disparada de AMC detrás.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (27 May 2021)

Hay una relación entre AMC y GME, pero para ver si en el futuro son similares hay que comparar el número de acciones, el float, los cálculos de cortos, el % del float en manos del retail, los movimientos de la empresa para el futuro, el desempeño de los directivos en el proceso....

Para mí no se parecen en nada, y no le veo recorrido a AMC, pero reconozco que no le he dedicado tanto tiempo como sería necesario. 

En cualquier caso, deseo que a todos les de lo máximo posible.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -Galaiko (27 May 2021)




----------



## algoma (27 May 2021)

Futilvago dijo:


> ¿A qué vencimiento las estáis comprando?
> Ahora que baja un poco igual no es mal momento, por que las primas están caras.
> Otra opción es vender una put, parece que están muy bien pagadas.
> Este es el vencimiento ordinario de julio de GME:
> ...



Sí, es buena idea aprovechar para comprarlas cuando baja un poco. Lo que pasa es que estos días AMC no baja casi. Yo compré con expiración en 3 semanas pero comprar calls es un poco lotería. Ten en cuenta también que el valor de cada call at-the-money es aproximadamente proporcional a la raíz cuadrada del tiempo de expiración, así que te sale más a cuenta comprar por ejemplo una call a un mes que una cada semana, pero claro, también tienes que elegir bien el strike, y cada semana puedes ajustar el strike.

Lo de vender puts es buena idea en general con otros stocks de volatilidad media-alta, pero con AMC y GME sale menos a cuenta aunque las primas sean altas. Primero porque te perderás el squeeze en el sentido de que ganarás lo mismo si GME se queda igual que si sube a 10000. Y segundo porque, aunque lo normal es que las puts pierdan valor si el stock sube, si hay una subida muy rápida el valor de las puts puede aumentar también debido a un gran incremento de la volatilidad (eso me pasó a mí hace unos meses con unas puts de GME), con lo cual aunque acabes ganando dinero en la expiración, entre medias puedes estar en pérdidas a pesar de que esté subiendo. Comprar calls no tiene ninguno de estos dos problemas. (También puedes vender una put y usar ese dinero para comprar una call a un strike más alto.)


----------



## ladrillator salvation (27 May 2021)

con el volumen que tiene debería subir de 5 en 5 puntos


----------



## Pimp (27 May 2021)

La power hour hoy ha llegado sin gasolina, pero no se puede pedir mas esperaba los 30-33 pero va a estar imposible, esta la cosa como para quejarse después de este fomazo.


----------



## chocolate (27 May 2021)

GME despegando al fin.


----------



## xzess (27 May 2021)

¿Qué es eso de Hedge a GME? De no ser por AMC, GME ya estaría olvidada, y de no ser por GME, AMC no hubiera aparecido.
Es FOMO+ algunos cortos que cubren+ciertos brokers comprando para las opciones. Desde luego el squeeze gordo es más adelante, como llegue a 40 ya te digo yo, que los 50 no los ve.


----------



## Hamtel (27 May 2021)

Con poco volumen se dispara la cosa. Como haya más volumen nos vamos a la luna


----------



## Hamtel (27 May 2021)

152.000 conectados en Reddit. Bestial


----------



## WhiteRose (27 May 2021)

No debemos olvidar que luchamos contra los mejores, se rumorea que ademas de subir el precio de GME para que paperhandeemos, como los HFs tienen mucha participacion en AMC la están pumpeando y que metamos la cartera ahí... 

Lo único demostrado es que GME tiene un ratio de cortos desnudos espectacular, y que nunca volverá a ocurrir en ningún valor y mucho menos en uno así de pequeño como GME.

AMC creo que es otra guerra, que llegará a 100 puede ser, con tal de quitarse el problema de GME es el penúltimo intento.


----------



## xzess (27 May 2021)

Anda que no hay varios millones de acciones para shortear GME. Sin embargo AMC pues, mírate los datos anda.


----------



## xzess (27 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> No debemos olvidar que luchamos contra los mejores, se rumorea que ademas de subir el precio de GME para que paperhandeemos, como los HFs tienen mucha participacion en AMC la están pumpeando y que metamos la cartera ahí...
> 
> Lo único demostrado es que GME tiene un ratio de cortos desnudos espectacular, y que nunca volverá a ocurrir en ningún valor y mucho menos en uno así de pequeño como GME.
> 
> AMC creo que es otra guerra, que llegará a 100 puede ser, con tal de quitarse el problema de GME es el penúltimo intento.



Pero vamos a ver, cuando considerais que va a hacer squeeze GME? ya hizo un par os recuerdo. y llego a 500, tendría que subir aprox un 100% para ello. Sabeis caunto ha subido AMC en los últimos dias? bueno ya os lo digo aprox 120%. El float en AMC se estima que está en un 80% en manos de retail holdeador. Eso es lo que se espera que se ponga sobre la mesa a partir del 2 de junio para exponer directamente todo la mierda que no va a cuadrar. Se estima que hay aproximadamente el doble de acciones "sinteticas" que las reales, es decir naked shorts a cascoporro, suficientes como para que tengan que comprar los Hfs todo el float al completo.
¿Entendéis porqué puede hacer squeeze? Pero como todo es una lotería, y puede no acabar así igual que todo, de todas formas yo llevo siguiéndola muy de cerca desde hace meses y está cumpliendo punto por punto todo lo estimado.


----------



## xzess (27 May 2021)

Son correlativos, pero el volumen vs float es distinto. Suben y bajan al mismo tiempo, pero ahora mismo una sube un 10% cuando la otra sube un 1%. Esto ocurre hoy y ocurrió hace unos días, pero tambien ocurre al revés.


----------



## chocolate (27 May 2021)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (27 May 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


>



Jajaja lol venía a esto.

Mis 38 acciones de gme me la bufan. Solo quiero lobitos de wallstreet arruinados


----------



## Neo_86 (27 May 2021)




----------



## Neo_86 (27 May 2021)

You are not holding alone


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (27 May 2021)

Neo_86 dijo:


> You are not holding alone



Su cartera de GME es ya de más de 50 millones de dólares… habiendo invertido probablemente una centésima parte (medio millón de $).

Increíble lo de este señor. Solo holdeo por él.


----------



## WhiteRose (27 May 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, cuando considerais que va a hacer squeeze GME? ya hizo un par os recuerdo. y llego a 500, tendría que subir aprox un 100% para ello. Sabeis caunto ha subido AMC en los últimos dias? bueno ya os lo digo aprox 120%. El float en AMC se estima que está en un 80% en manos de retail holdeador. Eso es lo que se espera que se ponga sobre la mesa a partir del 2 de junio para exponer directamente todo la mierda que no va a cuadrar. Se estima que hay aproximadamente el doble de acciones "sinteticas" que las reales, es decir naked shorts a cascoporro, suficientes como para que tengan que comprar los Hfs todo el float al completo.
> ¿Entendéis porqué puede hacer squeeze? Pero como todo es una lotería, y puede no acabar así igual que todo, de todas formas yo llevo siguiéndola muy de cerca desde hace meses y está cumpliendo punto por punto todo lo estimado.



El squeeze lo hará cuando se acaben las tácticas, cuando se cansen y los HFs empiecen pensar en asumir algunas pérdidas. Si no se cansan en las próximas 2 semanas, otros con mayor poder les van a forzar. 
A mi no me cuesta nada,* me gusta la acción*, puedo estar 5-10 años tranquilamente.


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

> Luego de haber causado revuelo en las bolsas con las acciones de GameStop e inflar varias veces el precio del dogecoin, los usuarios de Reddit —o al menos parte de ellos— se plantean la posibilidad de comprar una isla para crear un Estado con sus propias leyes, moneda y símbolos nacionales.



Memelandia: los 'redditors' planean comprar una isla para fundar una nación de internautas


----------



## antoniussss (28 May 2021)

vamos a ver que nos deparan estas semanas


----------



## xzess (28 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> El squeeze lo hará cuando se acaben las tácticas, cuando se cansen y los HFs empiecen pensar en asumir algunas pérdidas. Si no se cansan en las próximas 2 semanas, otros con mayor poder les van a forzar.
> A mi no me cuesta nada,* me gusta la acción*, puedo estar 5-10 años tranquilamente.



Sabremos parte el martes que es el día cuando se sabe cuanto han cubierto hoy. Pero nosé porqué me da que no ha cambiado mucho, debido a que han cubierto sin duda algunos, pero es que parecen subnormales, han creado muchos otros cortos, así por los datos accesibles públicamente el millón de acciones para prestar en IB se esfumo en poco tiempo. Si siguen embarrandose y quien quiera que sea que compra millonadas de AMC siga metiendo caña, a la caca que se van, como lleguemos a +40 para el día 18 y no hayan cubierto aun se van a llenar de mierda muchisimo debido a las opciones que expiran ese día.

Es una opinión, pero Superstonk es el peor foro de meme stocks que hay, lleno de FUD, gente pagada y demás, mal rollo en general. Han montado una wapa ultimamente.


----------



## mariano2004 (28 May 2021)

Me he perdido algo durmiendo?


----------



## mariano2004 (28 May 2021)

Será un bug pero gordo o me he equivocado yo de acción. Estoy medio sopa.


----------



## Bonico (28 May 2021)

Superstonk es un mal necesario. No diré que la mayoría de la gente son borregos , hablando como Vil Vacunas, pero sí que es gregaria. Superstonk es un culto radical que sirve nuestros intereses en tanto que orienta a la gente a holdear, y , al contrario que WSB, a holdear por motivos no económicos, sino morales. Esto nos asegura un squeeze mayor en tanto que los cultistas van a holdear hasta el final ( y yo me incluyo, probablemente venda solo unas pocas si el precio es desorbitado) y una fobia y repelencia hacía los shills y la propaganda externa.

Ya estoy yo justificando males por el dinero, cosa sobre la que meditar si/cuando seamos ricos. Al final pienso que aparte de religiones y depravaciones jodidas el comportamiento de las élites se explica perfectamente simplemente por el hecho de poseer mucha riqueza, cosa que igual vamos a experimentar nosotros.


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

Buen aporte, pego aquí el resumen:


> TLDR; *Movie theater stock CEO, Adam Aron appears to be doing some backdoor dealing with Citadel & Ken Griffin directly. All the analysis done was found publicly through SEC filings and Google searches.*


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)

Lo voy a poner claro para que se entienda, hay un usuario que no aporta nada que se dedica a decir tonterias de xzess y de mi respecto a lo de amc, solo sabe bloquear el pussy y su madre es una rotondera.

Empecemos aquí cada uno invierte en lo que le sale de la polla, hay millones de análisis de AMC & GME pero parece que ciertos usuarios en especial este viejazo que es un subser le molesta que AMC este subiendo mas que GME estos días. Tildando de que AMC es una distracción que le roba el publico a gme que es el verdadero objetivo y tonterias así xD...

Tu mismo puedes hacer un análisis o tomar valido lo que leas, muchos metimos mas dinero en AMC porque vemos mas potencial, pero a diferencia de cuando GME sube y AMC no, no estamos llorando de que es culpa de gme que es una técnica de los HF para que no suba. Yo meti mas en amc porque tiene mas cortos, esta sin explotar y porque tenia menos riesgo ya que el precio actual no esta ni cerca del ath de la compañía en una situación normal.

Algunos usuarios tienen un palo en el orto y todo lo que ellos no tienen es mierda o un scam, me paso lo mismo en el foro crypto no compre doge y la gente diciendo que shiba era una distracción, pues shiba subió un millon y medio % mientras DOGE la popular no se hizo ni un 1000 %, los muertos de hambre que acusaron la distracción con miles y yo con mas de 2 millones.

Así es la vida de los ejpertos les gusta tirar por tierra lo que no tienen, España esta repleto de esa gente envidiosa, yo me alegro de que todos ganemos dinero ya sea por amc, gme, space, nokia, bb o lo que tengáis, alguno acusa a la gente de ser bots. Bots en un foro sin trafico prácticamente, capitales bajos, ojala los del foro pudiésemos mover las cosas pero por desgracia no es así.

Feliz viernes de gains para todos, paz


----------



## Insurrección (28 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Lo voy a poner claro para que se entienda, hay un usuario que no aporta nada que se dedica a decir tonterias de xzess y de mi respecto a lo de amc, solo sabe bloquear el pussy y su madre es una rotondera.
> 
> Empecemos aquí cada uno invierte en lo que le sale de la polla, hay millones de análisis de AMC & GME pero parece que ciertos usuarios en especial este viejazo que es un subser le molesta que AMC este subiendo mas que GME estos días. Tildando de que AMC es una distracción que le roba el publico a gme que es el verdadero objetivo y tonterias así xD...
> 
> ...





El retrasado mental del MrNice, por eso he reducido mi participación a lo mínimo.

Pero tiene legión de anormales que le thankean como si no hubiese un mañana.

En fin, me suda la polla, yo pillé algo de AMC la semana pasada y ya casi lo miro más que GME.

Y si le jode a alguien que me coma el rabo pero bien.


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

$GME
*261,59* +7,46 (2,94 %)
*Antes de la apertura*: 05:44AM EDT


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

Supongo que según se acerca el MOASS, las noticias para generar FUD vendrán de todos los lados. La noche siempre es más oscura antes del amanecer.

Pero al turrón:


----------



## jorlau (28 May 2021)

¡Ook ook oook!


HOLD


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 670640
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se lo cargaron un 28 de Mayo al pobrecín.
Killing of Harambe - Wikipedia


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

$AMC
*32,52* +6,00 (22,62 %)
*Antes de la apertura*: 06:31AM ED

Parece que si van a tener los webs de pumpear AMC hasta los 50$ hoy. No sé Rick, tantas molestias para tentar a paperhands antes del Martes... si el juego estuviese amañado yo ni me molestaba en pumpear. Pero es solo una opinión a falta de ver que ocurre la semana que viene


----------



## xzess (28 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Lo voy a poner claro para que se entienda, hay un usuario que no aporta nada que se dedica a decir tonterias de xzess y de mi respecto a lo de amc, solo sabe bloquear el pussy y su madre es una rotondera.
> 
> Empecemos aquí cada uno invierte en lo que le sale de la polla, hay millones de análisis de AMC & GME pero parece que ciertos usuarios en especial este viejazo que es un subser le molesta que AMC este subiendo mas que GME estos días. Tildando de que AMC es una distracción que le roba el publico a gme que es el verdadero objetivo y tonterias así xD...
> 
> ...



Está bien saberlo, yo suelo decir mi opinión, pero trato a la gente con respeto. 
No veo lo que dice ese usuario, supongo lo bloquee hace tiempo.
Lo que no me ha gustado nunca, son las peleas dentro del propio movimiento, que no hacen más que joder el buen rollo. 
Yo soy pro GME, AMC y todas las demás. 
Saludos y gracias por el aviso.


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Está bien saberlo, yo suelo decir mi opinión, pero trato a la gente con respeto.
> No veo lo que dice ese usuario, supongo lo bloquee hace tiempo.
> Lo que no me ha gustado nunca, son las peleas dentro del propio movimiento, que no hacen más que joder el buen rollo.
> Yo soy pro GME, AMC y todas las demás.
> Saludos y gracias por el aviso.



Es que es eso yo soy pro gme y amc porque tengo ambas, pero el tio se pone a lloriquear porque amc sube y el no la tiene, en 100 k le dono un marcapasos al viejazo para que este relajado.


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)

De locos no de loquísimos, esto era impensable completamente


----------



## WhiteRose (28 May 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> $AMC
> *32,52* +6,00 (22,62 %)
> *Antes de la apertura*: 06:31AM ED
> 
> Parece que si van a tener los webs de pumpear AMC hasta los 50$ hoy. No sé Rick, tantas molestias para tentar a paperhands antes del Martes... si el juego estuviese amañado yo ni me molestaba en pumpear. Pero es solo una opinión a falta de ver que ocurre la semana que viene



Creo que a 50 vendo el 25%, a 80 vendo todo.


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Creo que a 50 vendo el 25%, a 80 vendo todo.



Deje aunque sea un par de ellas por si los MOASS


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (28 May 2021)

Lo interesante de gme es que se ha plantado en 250 sin paradas de cotización y volúmenes bajos desde el lunes que estaba a 170. Ayer solo 15 millones que era de lo más normal antes de enero.

Es decir, la acción está consolidada.

El potencial que tiene es impresionante. Sigo repitiendo lo que decía a primeros de febrero. 

El moass todavía no ha llegado. No fueron los 450. Ahora serán los 1-2k.


----------



## WhiteRose (28 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Lo interesante de gme es que se ha plantado en 250 sin paradas de cotización y volúmenes bajos desde el lunes que estaba a 170. Ayer solo 15 millones que era de lo más normal antes de enero.
> 
> Es decir, la acción está consolidada.
> 
> ...



Exactamente así lo veo, está de GME si le gusta, la otra solamente la llevo para ganarla dinero rápido.

A 1k vendo el 25% a 10k vendo el 90% del resto y me quedo algo para el millón.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)

Hoy

GME 320-350


AMC 45-50


----------



## jorlau (28 May 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Lo interesante de gme es que se ha plantado en 250 sin paradas de cotización y volúmenes bajos desde el lunes que estaba a 170. Ayer solo 15 millones que era de lo más normal antes de enero.
> 
> Es decir, la acción está consolidada.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo q pienso, nos están llevando al Moass a cámara lenta.

HOLD


----------



## anonimocobarde (28 May 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Me he perdido algo durmiendo?



Vaya movida. ¿Esa captura la hiciste tú mismo? No es descargada, ¿no?


----------



## mariano2004 (28 May 2021)

Esta mañana, desde investing finanzas.


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Vaya movida. ¿Esa captura la hiciste tú mismo? No es descargada, ¿no?



Los números coinciden con la cotización pero parece que han movido el punto o la coma


----------



## mariano2004 (28 May 2021)

Dos espacios desplazados por la coma.


----------



## mariano2004 (28 May 2021)

No está fino hoy el sistema.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (28 May 2021)

A eso es a lo que me refería cuando pregunté por los NFT !
Había leído esa teoría y era la más brillante de todas... crear una cripto propia y limitada a 1cripto por cada acción y pagar el dividendo con esa cripto;
Eso obliga a los cortos a pagar el dividendo a los propietarios de la acción... peeeero tiene que ser con una cripto que ellos no tienen por lo que tendrán que comprarla al precio que sea multiplicando la cotización de la cripto....
Es una jugada maestra... si la SEC no permite que despegue el MOASS, con la cripto lo peuden conseguir igual ... o les sirve de medida de presión a la SEC... que no queréis permitir la liquidación de los HF ? pues ya les puteo yo...

Me equivoco ?


----------



## Irene Adler (28 May 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> A eso es a lo que me refería cuando pregunté por los NFT !
> Había leído esa teoría y era la más brillante de todas... crear una cripto propia y limitada a 1cripto por cada acción y pagar el dividendo con esa cripto;
> Eso obliga a los cortos a pagar el dividendo a los propietarios de la acción... peeeero tiene que ser con una cripto que ellos no tienen por lo que tendrán que comprarla al precio que sea multiplicando la cotización de la cripto....
> Es una jugada maestra... si la SEC no permite que despegue el MOASS, con la cripto lo peuden conseguir igual ... o les sirve de medida de presión a la SEC... que no queréis permitir la liquidación de los HF ? pues ya les puteo yo...
> ...



Joder, y mi marido llamándome retorcida y que tengo una mente especialmente diseñada para el mal...

Una jodia padawan soy al lado de esto 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ladrillator salvation (28 May 2021)

Obviando discusiones pueriles acerca de cuál es la acción ¨más mejor¨ como si tuviéramos 11 años, AMC ha llegado en el pre a 32.5$. El volumen de negociación que tiene ahora es de 30 millones (ojo, es el pre) y aumentando. 31.15$ en estos momentos.

El premarket de GME tmb está siendo interesante pero no como el de AMC.

Lo repito una vez más, esto no es que si AMC o GME. Cada uno decidimos en su momento apostar por una (yo me incliné por AMC por llegar tarde a GME en su momento) y toda opción es buena. el 75% de mi cartera es AMC. El otro 25% es GME. Y espero y deseo que LAS DOS se vayan parriba como un cohete, que estar de remero es un coñazo para todos.

Vamos joder!


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

Jenni está calentando para salir


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

Epic Friday!! Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)*

*262,00*+7,87 (+3,10 %)
A partir del 28 de mayo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC)*

*31,74*+5,22 (+19,68 %)
A partir del 28 de mayo 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)

amc ha llegado a casi 40 ???


----------



## algoma (28 May 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Jenni está calentando para salir



Alguien me explica de dónde viene esto de las Jenni?


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> amc ha llegado a casi 40 ???




Rango diario31,05 - 36,665


----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)

algoma dijo:


> Alguien me explica de dónde viene esto de las Jenni?



En algún punto del hilo _alguien_ subió fotos de alguna chica random dando la salida a una carrera de coches con la bandera de cuadros justo cuando abría Wall Street, luego derivó en cochazos con jamonas, luego ya solo jamonas 

Las fotos más comentadas parecían ser las de Jenni Lee, ex-actriz de cine para adultos. Al tiempo nos enteramos que en la actualidad malvive en las catacumbas de Las Vegas y hasta hemos fantaseado con emprender una misión de rescate burbuja, Lamborghinis en mano para devolverle la alegría y el pizpiretismo que jamás debió perder.

La historia de Jenni Lee: la ex actriz de cine erótico que ahora vive como indigente en los túneles de Las Vegas

Algo así, más o menos


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)




----------



## ladrillator salvation (28 May 2021)

Subida a 36 nada mas abrir seguido de un dip considerable a 25. Veremos a ver si en la power hour sube a 30...


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)

Hoy hay demasiada volatilidad me voy a jugar unos loletes para relajar porque madre mía me va a dar algo


----------



## Vivoenalemania (28 May 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Subida a 36 nada mas abrir seguido de un dip considerable a 25. Veremos a ver si en la power hour sube a 30...



Que hora es la Power hora ?
Yo me estoy tirando de los pelos con la volatilidad jajaj


----------



## mariano2004 (28 May 2021)

Relax cup of coffee.


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)

Hoy no era el día fake subida de inicio, pero el día ha sido malísimo, lo único positivo es el aumento de cortos hasta el infinito, mal día pero a la larga estaremos gucci.


----------



## -Galaiko (28 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Hoy no era el día fake subida de inicio, pero el día ha sido malísimo, lo único positivo es el aumento de cortos hasta el infinito, mal día pero a la larga estaremos gucci.



Han habido días mucho peores en estos dos últimos meses, lo que pasa que en esta ultima semana hemos olido la sangre de los HF y nos entra la rabia del broker.
Y luego de haber subido AMC mas de un 40% verla bajar jode.


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Han habido días mucho peores en estos dos últimos meses, lo que pasa que en esta ultima semana hemos olido la sangre de los HF y nos entra la rabia del broker.
> Y luego de haber subido AMC mas de un 40% verla bajar jode.



Si si si yo llevaba amc a precio 17 luego baje a 14 altos venga hacer average down, he visto esta semana el verde por primera vez desde enero hahaha pero ver el bicho la primera hora tan alto, lo imaginaba en la luna. Duele mas cuando te haces ilusiones que cuando estas todos los días en rojo


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (28 May 2021)

He encontrado esta noticia del pago de dividendos con un token por parte de la empresa Overstock

Parece muy popular este hecho entre los criptofans pero yo llevo poco en esto. Bastante es para un simio.









What Is the Overstock Digital Dividend Token?


There are certain cryptocurrencies, called security tokens, that represent shares of a company's stock. These security tokens even offer dividend payments to owners.




marketrealist.com





Si te pagan 1 Token único por cada acción, ese token va a cotizar como cualquier otro NFT.
Si los poseedores de acciones prestadas en corto tienen que pagar el dividendo a sus legítimos dueños entonces están obligados a adquirir ese Token ( si no me equivoco) y a pagar por él lo que pidamos.
Overtosck dió 1 Token por cada 100 acciones, teniendo en cuenta que 1 token es indivisible no sé si es legal pagar dividendo sólo a los que tengan 10 Ó 100 acciones.
También he leído críticay opiniones en rddit:
+ Supone un gran coste en gas fees si se paga con etherum
+ Se tardaría mucho tiempo en ponerlo en marcha (más de 1 año) y la creación de la web sería sólo el principio, aún muy verde y en fase de contratación de personal
+ Creación de su propio wallet para intercambios y compensar o sacar partido de las gas fees y transacciones


En fin, que me gusta la acción

Si MOASS --------> bien
Si no MOASS ---> bien

Pero, vamos, que MOASS

Feliz hold and próspero buy the dip


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (28 May 2021)




----------



## chocolate (28 May 2021)




----------



## Vivoenalemania (28 May 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Han habido días mucho peores en estos dos últimos meses, lo que pasa que en esta ultima semana hemos olido la sangre de los HF y nos entra la rabia del broker.
> Y luego de haber subido AMC mas de un 40% verla bajar jode.



Joder un montón en mi cabeza ya quería sacar un pellizquito para comprarme una nueva tele para la xbox nueva y muebles de el jardín


----------



## Vivoenalemania (28 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Si si si yo llevaba amc a precio 17 luego baje a 14 altos venga hacer average down, he visto esta semana el verde por primera vez desde enero hahaha pero ver el bicho la primera hora tan alto, lo imaginaba en la luna. Duele mas cuando te haces ilusiones que cuando estas todos los días en rojo



Así es yo cierro un día con menos 1 y pico % en un día guanoso y tan contento pero un día donde a la hora de la siesta estaba miles de euros en verde y luego en guano es jodido sicológicamente


----------



## Pimp (28 May 2021)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Así es yo cierro un día con menos 1 y pico % en un día guanoso y tan contento pero un día donde a la hora de la siesta estaba miles de euros en verde y luego en guano es jodido sicológicamente



Esa es la situación cuando tienes miles dentro y ves tu porfolio tan verde al inicio que te puedes comprar un superdeportivo y pasar a un dacia pues te jode hahaha


----------



## Pimp (29 May 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (29 May 2021)

Bueno pues día de corrección, esperemos que sea solo transición pacifica.

El lunes no hay bolsa EEUU

Así que hasta el martes!!!


----------



## Hamtel (29 May 2021)

Otro día que cierra en número redondo. Nada que ver según la SEC pero hay una manipulación brutal


----------



## Buscape (29 May 2021)

La semana no deja de ser positiva. Los números están ahí, por lo que no hay que lamentarse cual hedgies avidos de pasta. Y menos por unos pocos hundreds o K.


Hemos aprendido cosas y le hemos hecho otra muesca a la culata del revolver. Eso el que haya hecho hold. El que no, que disfrute sus céntimos.

Lo que hacemos en vida tiene su eco en la eternidad. Ganar 1K en este contexto no tiene nada de épico. De hecho es vender barato la razón de ser de esta movida. Allá cada cual.

Yo me quedo.

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (29 May 2021)




----------



## jorlau (29 May 2021)

Alguien que haya enviado el voto a Degiro para la junta de accionistas de GME ha obtenido respuesta ¿?

Yo lo envié hace tres semanas y de momento ni respuesta ni me han cobrado los 10 euros.

De los bancos ni pregunto 


HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (29 May 2021)

Nada. Como tú estoy


----------



## Vivoenalemania (29 May 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Esa es la situación cuando tienes miles dentro y ves tu porfolio tan verde al inicio que te puedes comprar un superdeportivo y pasar a un dacia pues te jode hahaha



Más o menos . Lo malo es que uno sale de casa con el portfolio en verde a toda hostia y subiendo y ya se suelta uno gastando


----------



## algoma (29 May 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> A eso es a lo que me refería cuando pregunté por los NFT !
> Había leído esa teoría y era la más brillante de todas... crear una cripto propia y limitada a 1cripto por cada acción y pagar el dividendo con esa cripto;
> Eso obliga a los cortos a pagar el dividendo a los propietarios de la acción... peeeero tiene que ser con una cripto que ellos no tienen por lo que tendrán que comprarla al precio que sea multiplicando la cotización de la cripto....
> Es una jugada maestra... si la SEC no permite que despegue el MOASS, con la cripto lo peuden conseguir igual ... o les sirve de medida de presión a la SEC... que no queréis permitir la liquidación de los HF ? pues ya les puteo yo...
> ...



Eso ya lo intentó Overstock pero les llevaron a juicio por eso... pasaron varios años hasta que pudieron sacar el dividendo cripto.


----------



## WhiteRose (29 May 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Alguien que haya enviado el voto a Degiro para la junta de accionistas de GME ha obtenido respuesta ¿?
> 
> Yo lo envié hace tres semanas y de momento ni respuesta ni me han cobrado los 10 euros.
> 
> ...



Soy muy pesado con degiro, dicen que cuando se acerque la Junta meten todos los votos.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>




Pues os comento lo que he leído por ahí sobre esto.

•La página del pie de lápida deja cuatro líneas para cubrir (Nombre, Fecha, y dos para Mensaje).
Nombre está vacío (queda "en blanco" en la imagen final).
En "Fecha", está su nombre.
En "Mensaje", R.I.P imbécil.

•Sobre la lápida en sí, tenemos esto:
_Una lápida es un anuncio escrito que brinda a los inversores detalles básicos sobre una próxima oferta pública. (Descansa en paz, imbécil)_








Tombstone


A tombstone is a written advertisement placed by investment bankers in a public offering of a security that provides basic details about the issue.




www.investopedia.com





•Y por último, más descabellado, pero divertido que te cagas:



¡Que tengáis buen finde!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (30 May 2021)

Muchas gracias por el aporte... estaba descolocado con la lápida.

Lo del mensaje utilizando todas las letras es... es... jodidamente genial ! 
Y muy creíble si damos por hecho lo que les gusta jugar y lo fácil que es filtrar el mensaje desenCRIPTandO...

Muy divertido
Y si llega el MOASS no te quiero ni contar


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (30 May 2021)

Muy buenas aportaciones.
Yo aún no me sé mover bien por reddit y no me cunde el tiempo buscando


----------



## Hamtel (31 May 2021)

Y hoy sin mercado. Ya no sé que hacer un lunes sin el mercado abierto.


----------



## mariano2004 (31 May 2021)

Siempre que queda el mercado aleman


----------



## Hamtel (31 May 2021)

Subidón en el mercado alemán


----------



## chocolate (31 May 2021)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (31 May 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Muy buenas aportaciones.
> Yo aún no me sé mover bien por reddit y no me cunde el tiempo buscando



Idealmente, te haces un perfil y sigues los subreddits que te interesen (podrían hacerse privados, eventualmente).

Por norma, no podrás comentar, porque suelen poner mínimos de karma para hacerlo (el ratio de likes/dislikes que recibes), pero para el caso es indiferente, interesa leer.

*Cuando vas a los subs*, tienes que jugar primeramente con el orden de los hilos:

Por defecto está *en "hot", se ordenan por actividad, *y lo mismo puede salir ahí uno de hace diez horas como diez minutos.

Lo que sale en "new" es lo menos interesante, porque si algo es chichoso acabará en "hot".

Sí *es interesante "top"*, *similar a "Hot", pero discriminado por tiempo* (última hora, ayer, último mes, etc).
Útil para ver lo nuevo, ligeramente filtrado, y también para encontrar hilos que se te hayan pasado en días o semanas pasadas.


*Cuando estás en un hilo*, un par de consideraciones:

Por defecto se ordena por "best", y por ahí debes empezar.
Cada mejor comentario tiene varias conversaciones dentro, que *puedes replegar pinchando en la línea vertical de la izquierda, si estás en PC, o pinchando a la derecha del nombre si estás en versión móvil.*
Esto tienes que irlo haciendo, porque estos subs son cámaras de eco y pierdes el tiempo, generalmente.

*Imprescindible saltar después a "Controversial*", porque es ahí y sólo ahí donde leerás críticas y debates al OP. Quédate especialmente con esto.

Y "new", sinceramente, te lo puedes saltar.


Por último, si lo usas principalmente en el móvil, entra aunque sea una vez, con tiempo, en cada subreddit que sigues desde el PC, porque hay o suele haber enlaces interesantes en las barras laterales, al igual que etiquetas (DD, discusiones, etc...). En caso de que encuentres algo ahí, lo mandas a marcadores para tenerlo a mano en el móvil.

Y por último, al tiempo, te fijarás en algún redditor particularmente interesante. Pincha en su nombre e irás a su perfil, donde verás tanto las publicaciones que ha abierto como, sobre todo, el listado de comentarios que ha hecho. Puedes aprender mucho de esta forma, pero has de tener un buen espíritu crítico, usando si es posible la categorización "Controversial" (por verle defender sus posturas).


Espero que te sea útil, un saludo!


----------



## chocolate (31 May 2021)

Din! Din...


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (31 May 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Idealmente, te haces un perfil y sigues los subreddits que te interesen (podrían hacerse privados, eventualmente).
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (31 May 2021)

Por cierto, sobre la asamblea anual de GameStop de 2020:

(...)
_De acuerdo con la tabulación final de votaciones del Inspector, los accionistas que representan 42,886,817 acciones, o el 66.4% de las acciones ordinarias de la Compañía en circulación a la fecha de registro de la Asamblea Anual, estuvieron presentes en persona o fueron representados por poder en la Asamblea Anual._




__





gme-20200612






www.sec.gov





Entiendo que votaron sobre el 66% de las acciones en circulación. Por tener el precedente para el día 9.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (31 May 2021)

Probando la estrategia de investigación en Reddit cy compartiendo con vosotros en este día sin mercado y sin Jenni

SECURE YOUR ACCOUNTS BEFORE MOASS

r/GME Daily Discussion Thread Collection #2



> .../...
> 
> 
> To start Papa Ryan Cohen tweeted a tombstone, dripping with hidden information, "Ryan Cohen R.I.P Dumbass". R.I.P can stand for dramatic upward movement in financial language. Tombstone also means a financial merger so if RC ventures mergers with Gamestop their would have a new Cusp# forces a share recall to issue new shares, and Finally in Language it reads Ryan Cohen R.I.P(Dramatic Upward Movement) De Moass the tombstones website says "Limit is your Imagination" AND IF ALL OF THAT WASN'T ENOUGH, the NFT creator just minted Power To The (Fucking) Players
> .../...



También he leído que puede haber hasta 80-120 millones de apes con alguna acción de GME y que al menos en Korea hay 360Millones de acciones declaradas por ley... no está mal teniendo en cuenta que el total de acciones de GME debería ser de unos 70 millones en total y unos 47 millones flotantes





__





Koreans are holding 727,404 shares, despite being under 0.2 % of total shares held according to the Bloomberg Terminal. This would put the float over 363M shares. : LostVirginityToGME


Sources Original post in Korea : Link to data : Bloomberg info : TL DR : Total shares calculated from Bloomberg terminal data and Korean data is …




www.reddit.com





También dicen que lo de la lápida en jerga financiera podría ser que se ha cerrado un gran trato, una fusión o parecido; o que RIP es en jerga "una subida repentina"

Vamos, que no hace falta entender nada... buy the dip el que pueda, VOTE y HODL !


----------



## Vivoenalemania (31 May 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Y hoy sin mercado. Ya no sé que hacer un lunes sin el mercado abierto.



El mercado está abierto de echo a subido un 10% AMC ( eso sí los usanos están chapados )


----------



## Vivoenalemania (31 May 2021)

Por que no lo haces con una app es mucho más fácil y rápido
Si no quieres ver gráficos no la habres y ya


----------



## Pimp (31 May 2021)

Los alemanes ya han dado todo nos han subido amc a 31 dolares otra vez ellos solos ole !!!!


----------



## Vivoenalemania (1 Jun 2021)

Yo estoy igual con poco dinero como quien juega y me está llendo muy bien ( por ahora ) aunque uno a ganado cuando vende .
Yo lo que si quiero es comprar acciones de forma continua que den dividendos estables para así a un futuro lejano (35-40) pueda tener una renta pasiva . Este es proyecto que quiero realizar a largo plazo


----------



## xzess (1 Jun 2021)

Te suelen cobrar por operaciones por teléfono o mail. Es mucho más fácil con las apps.


----------



## Pimp (1 Jun 2021)

Así están las cosas antes de abrir el mercado tras largos 3 días sin mercado, blackberry esta onfire, esta teniendo muchisima atención



Quiza le meta unos miles a ver que sale


----------



## xzess (1 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Así están las cosas antes de abrir el mercado tras largos 3 días sin mercado, blackberry esta onfire, esta teniendo muchisima atención
> 
> 
> 
> Quiza le meta unos miles a ver que sale



Yo la voy a investigar más a fondo también para una posible entrada estos días.


----------



## Snowball (1 Jun 2021)

hola simios

que le pasa a investing con la cotizacion de GME?


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Jun 2021)

Tienes que correr la coma o punto dos cifras a la izquierda.

Se habrán equivocado en el script porque las cifras son correctas


----------



## Pimp (1 Jun 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Yo la voy a investigar más a fondo también para una posible entrada estos días.



Estamos en la misma manito pero BB es seria con fomo o no long term subirá


----------



## Hamtel (1 Jun 2021)

Subidón en el pre


----------



## Pimp (1 Jun 2021)

32.53 cachin cachin


----------



## chocolate (1 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*233,93*+11,93 (+5,38 %)
A partir del 1 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## xzess (1 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Estamos en la misma manito pero BB es seria con fomo o no long term subirá



Yo por FOMO, no entrarí sin ver al menos si están funcionando bien. He leido muchas campanas por ahí ya, de que están haciendolo bien etc etc.. per no me he metido a fondo, igual con nokia que se que está con el 5g a tope y eso es bueno. Habrá que observarlas de cerca.


----------



## chocolate (1 Jun 2021)

Necesito una alarma para el MOASS de Aliexpress o algo. Nos quieren matar de aburrimiento.


----------



## Buscape (1 Jun 2021)

Subiditas sanas

HOLD YA MUTHAFUCKAS


----------



## Hamtel (1 Jun 2021)

Ha vuelto DFV


----------



## -Galaiko (1 Jun 2021)




----------



## Pimp (1 Jun 2021)

No se cortan un pelo en una milésima hacen un ataque y te bajan en una milesima lo que has subido en una hora, tendie town


----------



## Hamtel (1 Jun 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (1 Jun 2021)

Bueno, pues ya estamos en precio de cierre, de aquí no se mueve.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Jun 2021)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Jun 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ha vuelto DFV



Qué arriba está el gato !
Su sombra me recuerda a la gráfica
Veo MOASS por todas partes


----------



## mariano2004 (1 Jun 2021)

No entiendo a este tioooooo.
Espero que algún día pueda


----------



## -Galaiko (1 Jun 2021)

Ultimo minuto por acabar en 250 y 32  Vamoooos

Edito: Ayyy que poco falto , 249 y 31,99


----------



## Pimp (1 Jun 2021)

Pues muy buen día otra vez, AMC esta imparable y eso que ha vendido un fondo de inversión 8.5 millones de shares  fuck Mudrick capital y su puta madre, estamos imparables


----------



## xzess (1 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Pues muy buen día otra vez, AMC esta imparable y eso que ha vendido un fondo de inversión 8.5 millones de shares  fuck Mudrick capital y su puta madre, estamos imparables



Es un intento de manipulación muy descarado, viendo que están relacionados con Citadel, pues más claro agua.
Han comprando 8,x millones de acciones ayer! a 27,xx$ y las venden hoy, de golpe, diciendo a los clientes que AMC está sobrevalorada. 
WTF!? = Intento de meter miedo.


----------



## -Galaiko (1 Jun 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Es un intento de manipulación muy descarado, viendo que están relacionados con Citadel, pues más claro agua.
> Han comprando 8,x millones de acciones ayer! a 27,xx$ y las venden hoy, de golpe, diciendo a los clientes que AMC está sobrevalorada.
> WTF!? = Intento de meter miedo.



Es que eso es verdad, están sobrevaluadas, pero como esto no va de el valor de la compania entiendo lo que dices.


----------



## xzess (1 Jun 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Es que eso es verdad, están sobrevaluadas, pero como esto no va de el valor de la compania entiendo lo que dices.



No estoy deacuerdo en que están sobrevaloradas. Valen lo que tienen que valer, como cualquier objeto a mercado. Qué la valuación no les cuadra a los que solo buscan fundamentales? sí, pero la bolsa no se mueve solo por fundamentales, de ser así todo el nasdaq no existiría. Están valorada por el valor intrinseco de la empresa+proyecciones+probabilidad shortsqueeze+FOMO.


Tampoco haces un registro a la SEC 8k para comprar 8 millones, compras a 27, y al día siguiente las vendes, de golpe y dices que están sobrevaloradas.


----------



## -Galaiko (1 Jun 2021)

Pero aquí lo que esta haciendo que suba es la jugarreta de los HF con los cortos, hay manipulación a saco, las leyes del mercado ya no cuentan.
Por eso cuando hubieron esos días de sangre en la bolsa con todo en rojo y AMC y GME subiendo que era WTF.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (1 Jun 2021)

Aún queda mucha batalla por dar:




Veremos a ver el premarket cómo abre mañana pero intuyo apertura pasados los 35$ 

Veremos tmb AMC bordeando los 40$ el viernes? Qué opináis?


----------



## ladrillator salvation (1 Jun 2021)

LOL 33.10 ahora


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)

El after no para.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)

Ay que me LOL


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)

Mañana hay squeeze…


----------



## xzess (2 Jun 2021)

Es el momento de AMC, estos 15 días es posible más aumento de precio incluso el squeeeeeze, agarraos a las calandracas sobretodo si mantiene y sube algún día de 40. Habrán millones de acciones compradas por los brokers para cubrir las opciones. Lo que posiblemente encienda el squeeeeeze.
A partir de ahora, puede ser cualquier día y está bien cerca ya. 

Hold y enhorabuena a los que holdean AMC y las demás amigas shorteadas como BB, GME o Koss que se ven la tostada y suben con el rebufo.


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2021)

En cuanto se produzca el squeez de AMC se producirá el de GME. Reacción en cadena


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

Ayer llegamos a los 40 que locura menuda Run, todos dicen amc a 500 k pero yo creo que a 100 k quizá venda unas cuantas tampoco quiero ser avaricioso


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)

Ya está AMC en $40




Cuatro minutos después 




Como Elon Musk haga un chiste tenemos squeeze…


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

Quien dice ayer dice ahora


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Jun 2021)

Ya va por 41


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

Ya me he calentado tengo 4 stocks en verde y 10 k pavetes de bog finance, le voy a meter a bb no aguanto esta enfermedad llamada ludopatía y el yonkismo del dinero


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

*$AMC
41,19* +9,15 (28,56 %)
*Antes de la apertura:* 05:00AM EDT

*$GME
261,20* +12,18 (4,89 %)
*Antes de la apertura*: 05:03AM EDT


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Aún queda mucha batalla por dar:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 674492
> 
> ...



me autocito. Los 40 los alcanzamos ayer en el after hours  . Impresionante


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## CreepyCoin (2 Jun 2021)

cómo ha bajado AMC a 31 dólares de los 42 de ayer?


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> cómo ha bajado AMC a 31 dólares de los 42 de ayer?



Es al revés, ayer acabó rozando los 32 y hoy está a 42 en el pre-market. Espérese unas horillas a la apertura


----------



## CreepyCoin (2 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Es al revés, ayer acabó rozando los 32 y hoy está a 42 en el pre-market. Espérese unas horillas a la apertura



¿pero y esto dónde lo ha sacado?




chocolate dijo:


> *$AMC
> 41,19* +9,15 (28,56 %)
> *Antes de la apertura:* 05:00AM EDT
> 
> ...


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Jun 2021)

Este es el valor del premarket. En cualquier página lo veras. Cuando abran a las 15:30 veras el valor reflejado actual.


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Jun 2021)

Luego la bajaran, no penseis que va ser tan fácil.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

En reddit decía un insider que supuestamente trabajaba en un fondo de los gordos que la iban a tirar en 50. Cogedlo con pinzas porque a partir de 40-50 entran en juego las opciones que han entrado en el dinero. No es poca pasta.

Otra cosa no pero divertida la acción lo es un rato


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> En reddit decía un insider que supuestamente trabajaba en un fondo de los gordos que la iban a tirar en 50. Cogedlo con pinzas porque a partir de 40-50 entran en juego las opciones que han entrado en el dinero. No es poca pasta.
> 
> Otra cosa no pero divertida la acción lo es un rato



Nah tio ni caso también el viernes era el ultimo día de subida etc... es puro fud yo creo que sin nada raro esta semana podríamos llegar a los 100 euretes y de ahí ir recortando hasta los 100 k, estamos en 45 que puta zumbadera


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

Todos nosotros hoy


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)

Se ha ido completamente de madre en el after de ayer y pre de hoy.




La van a haltear para hacerle un buen enjuague con ritual judío de por medio hoy mismo. La van a dejar en $28 al final del día.


----------



## xzess (2 Jun 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> En reddit decía un insider que supuestamente trabajaba en un fondo de los gordos que la iban a tirar en 50. Cogedlo con pinzas porque a partir de 40-50 entran en juego las opciones que han entrado en el dinero. No es poca pasta.
> 
> Otra cosa no pero divertida la acción lo es un rato



Como que no llevan intentándolo tiempo ya. No cuela, es el FUD que ya lleva tiempo del "take profit at 50". Cogieron a alguno que confesó que le pagaban por soltar ese rollo, ni sabía que es AMC.
De todas formas va a haber mucha diarrea y ahora es cuando hay que sacar la espada el escudo e irse al barro y pelear, aunque seguramente nos lancen pepinos varias veces.


----------



## EstebanConejo (2 Jun 2021)

Hoy si puedo entro con 4mil euros mas para este cohete. Es una apuesta arriesgada que yo almenos voy a hacer una vez en esta decada... AMC to the MOON!!


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

Cuidaos burbuj@s con la posible trampa hoy de los 50$ en $AMC para paperhands!!


----------



## xzess (2 Jun 2021)

Gente he creado un grupo de telegram, para quien quiera hablar más fluido en estos días, abierto a todas las memestocks.









Telegram: Contact @memestonk_Esp







t.me


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

EstebanConejo dijo:


> Hoy si puedo entro con 4mil euros mas para este cohete. Es una apuesta arriesgada que yo almenos voy a hacer una vez en esta decada... AMC to the MOON!!



si sigue cayendo el premarket como está cayendo te va a quedar un buen nivel de entrada.

Vaya montaña rusa joder


----------



## malvado (2 Jun 2021)

Y yo que a $9 no entré en AMC porque pensaba que llegaba tarde. Menos mal que no me dedico a la bolsa profesionalmente


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Jun 2021)

Buenos días
Otro loco aquí con orden metida para 100 acciones de BlackBerry y alguna de AMC... aunque mi cohete es GME, lo hago sólo por acompañaros en el camino


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Y yo que a $9 no entré en AMC porque pensaba que llegaba tarde. Menos mal que no me dedico a la bolsa profesionalmente



A 9$ entré yo aunque solo unas pocas para combatir el FOMO


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Jun 2021)

... y paso a contaros mis penas... no consigo código de votación... llevo 2 semanas pidiéndolo al Banco Santander y 1 semana a Bankinter... y no hay cojones
Del Santander sólo he conseguido que me digan que cuesta más 100 euros... pero de momento sigo sin código
De Bankinter me han mandado un certificado de mi posición de las acciones y que vaya con eso a la web de la empresa a votar

Me podéis, por favor, facilitar link para la votación? No lo encuentro y sé que hay mucho fake

Les voy a mandar pantallazos y a dar el coñazo hasta que consiga mi código


----------



## malvado (2 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> ... y paso a contaros mis penas... no consigo código de votación... llevo 2 semanas pidiéndolo al Banco Santander y 1 semana a Bankinter... y no hay cojones
> Del Santander sólo he conseguido que me digan que cuesta más 100 euros... pero de momento sigo sin código
> De Bankinter me han mandado un certificado de mi posición de las acciones y que vaya con eso a la web de la empresa a votar
> 
> ...



El link que manda Revolut es un hash personalizado (no hay ningún sitio donde puedas meter el número de la acción). Yo no me fiaría de nada que no venga directamente del broker (ni siquiera si supuestamente viene de la GME).


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GME
248,01*-1,01 (-0,41 %)
A partir del 2 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC
37,69*+5,65 (+17,63 %)
A partir del 2 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## xzess (2 Jun 2021)

Venga animaros a entrar!









Telegram: Contact @memestonk_Esp







t.me


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

hOLY DORITO


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## Buscape (2 Jun 2021)

Con GME holdeo hasta el fin, pero con AMC no se que hacer...no le tengo tanto apego.

Lo veis llegando a 100 o 50-60 sería un buen precio?


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Con GME holdeo hasta el fin, pero con AMC no se que hacer...no le tengo tanto apego.
> 
> Lo veis llegando a 100 o 50-60 sería un buen precio?



Hace meses dije que 40, como en enero, era su tope. Pero ahora creo que puede llegar más alto. 

No estoy muy puesto en AMC


----------



## Buscape (2 Jun 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hace meses dije que 40, como en enero, era su tope. Pero ahora creo que puede llegar más alto.
> 
> No estoy muy puesto en AMC



Yo tampoco, supongo que holdearé, pero no quisiera holdear a lo loco.


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

AMC 100 K SI TE SALES ANTES DE ESO ERES MARICON


----------



## WhiteRose (2 Jun 2021)

Como hay que vender en la bajada voy a poner orden del 25% de AMC a vender en 29,43, el resto para jugar.


----------



## xzess (2 Jun 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Con GME holdeo hasta el fin, pero con AMC no se que hacer...no le tengo tanto apego.
> 
> Lo veis llegando a 100 o 50-60 sería un buen precio?



Llegará casi seguro mucho más, pero cifras.. a saber...


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

AMC? lo más gordo en estos días ha sido que un fondo "cualquiera" primero compró millones de acciones en bulk para luego venderlas al día siguiente diciendo que la acción estaba sobrevalorada y que no había futuro en la empresa para luego descubrirse el pastel que detrás de "ese fondo cualquiera" estaba Melvin Capital. Esto para mí significa miedo y que temen que suba hasta no se sabe dónde.

Tienen un gritón de acciones cortas (más del 25% dicen las malas lenguas) y, además, AMC por lo visto ha aprovechado para hacer caja y quitarse deuda y prepararse para comprar otros cines más pequeños. Imaginaros lo que puede hacer la noticia de una futura adquisición.

En Google trends y Reddit acumula muchísimo volumen y a final de sesión lleva bastantes días sobrepasando 500 millones de volumen.

Si hemos hecho hold furioso con GME, con AMC no debemos ser menos.

Puede que estemos a las puertas de un GME 2.0...


----------



## Buscape (2 Jun 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> AMC? lo más gordo en estos días ha sido que un fondo "cualquiera" primero compró millones de acciones en bulk para luego venderlas al día siguiente diciendo que la acción estaba sobrevalorada y que no había futuro en la empresa para luego descubrirse el pastel que detrás de "ese fondo cualquiera" estaba Melvin Capital. Esto para mí significa miedo y que temen que suba hasta no se sabe dónde.
> 
> Tienen un gritón de acciones cortas (más del 25% dicen las malas lenguas) y, además, AMC por lo visto ha aprovechado para hacer caja y quitarse deuda y prepararse para comprar otros cines más pequeños. Imaginaros lo que puede hacer la noticia de una futura adquisición.
> 
> ...



Me cuadra lo que comentas

La verdad es que el solo hecho de pensar en vender por cuatro duros me resulta incómodo. Hemos venido a jugar y a perderlo todo o salir en la prensa.

HOLD


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)

$44

Y mientras GME muy tibia. Amc no está siendo el catalizador esperado para el bombazo de GameStop


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

He entrado en bb con 200 k desearme suerte, he hecho la play de mi vida o el gilipollas


----------



## Buscape (2 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> He entrado en bb con 200 k desearme suerte, he hecho la play de mi vida o el gilipollas



Meter eso es como no meter nada.

400K o eres un parguelas


----------



## Futilvago (2 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> He entrado en bb con 200 k desearme suerte, he hecho la play de mi vida o el gilipollas



Olé tus 00
Yo ya llevo AMC y GME, ya con eso tengo suficiente, pero espero que te salga bien.


----------



## jorlau (2 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> ... y paso a contaros mis penas... no consigo código de votación... llevo 2 semanas pidiéndolo al Banco Santander y 1 semana a Bankinter... y no hay cojones
> Del Santander sólo he conseguido que me digan que cuesta más 100 euros... pero de momento sigo sin código
> De Bankinter me han mandado un certificado de mi posición de las acciones y que vaya con eso a la web de la empresa a votar
> 
> ...



Lo de los bancos es misión imposible.

A mi ING ni me ha contestado, Openbank me dijo q espera al q el custodio me mandara instrucciones y sigo esperando y Selfbank el primer día me dijo q no, q el custodio no participaba en votaciones de acciones usa.

Por mi cuenta he mandado certificados de las acciones poseídas a 15.04.21, sin resultados, ya q creo q ellos no pueden hacer nada y te remiten al corredor.

Por lo q leo en reddit es algo generalizado en los bancos europeos no permitir votar.Alguno lo ha permitido tras pago de 300 euros y otros después de una gran presión de muchos simios están empezando a permitirlo.

Lo de los brokers de los bancos es para mirarlo, no se si es por falta de costumbre y dejadez o realmente no pueden o quien sabe.


HOLD


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)

$47

Locura


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

*AMC
47,81*+15,27 (+47,66 %)
A partir del 11:59AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

*AMC
49,12*+17,08 (+53,31 %)
A partir del 12:01PM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

máximo de 49,49¡¡¡¡

Que entren esas opciones in the money con furia!


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

*50,00+17,96 (+56,05 %)*


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Jun 2021)

El fondo hizo bien en vender ayer.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> El fondo hizo bien en vender ayer.



todo el café desparramado por la pantalla


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Jun 2021)

Ten cuidado. O mejor, comprate otra pantalla. Que esta tooo pagaoooooooooooo



ladrillator salvation dijo:


> todo el café desparramado por la pantalla


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

*AMC
51,23+*19,19 (+59,90 %)
A partir del 12:18PM EDT. Mercado abierto.

Ya pasó el muro!!!


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Jun 2021)

edito, pa bajo


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

máximo de 54.65, derribó el muro con creces!!


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> edito, pa bajo






Eh! @*mariano2004 *me ha pillado la edición


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

Nastyyyyyy juicy candles si aguantamos esto llega hoy a 100


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

*61,60*+29,56 (+92,26 %)
A partir del 12:26PM EDT. Mercado abierto.

Ostras! He pestañeado para subir la imagen y se ha desbocado!


----------



## Futilvago (2 Jun 2021)

Han parado la cotización


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Jun 2021)

Chocolate que has hecho para dejarla parada.
Os veo dandole al f5 sin parar


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

Futilvago dijo:


> Han parado la cotización



Por un mísero 92% de subida?? Ni que fuera un MOASS


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

han tirado amc en t 212 estaba en 65.22


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Chocolate que has hecho para dejarla parada



Uno ya no puede ni manipular sanamente el mercado sin que venga la SEC en plan party pooper


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

GME 285 AL FIN!!!! el gigante despierta


----------



## Buscape (2 Jun 2021)

Que cabrones!!!!


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

*GME
290,00*+40,98 (+16,46%)
A partir del 12:30PM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)

GME $293 de repente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buscape (2 Jun 2021)

Bueno, ahora toca irse a la mierda un rato, tras la manipulacion sana.

A ver que pasa


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

$GME ha pasado de 251 a 290 en menos de un minuto o me lo ha parecido a mí?

Me encanta el olor a MOASS por la tarde


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

amc y gme paradas. Se han cargado toda la inercia del dia. Nos íbamos a los 80 sin pestañear

HDP!


----------



## WhiteRose (2 Jun 2021)

GME ha tenido un intento que se queda en mecha de momento para la vela diaria, pero ya se han tocado los 293.


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Jun 2021)

Relax and taza de cafe


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

Ya estamos en 60 otra vez hahaha se han comido el dip en segundos


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)

¿Sabéis que el mini MOASS de GME ha sido mientras en AMC habían parado la cotización verdad? Han sido tres minutos. 

¿Qué significará? Estoy deseando volver a ver GME con volúmenes serios de 40 millones.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Jun 2021)

Si está puesto disculpas, parezco Fernando Trueba con la pantalla divida del móvil


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

AMC en la bolsa mejicana, acercándose al 100% de subida:


----------



## bsnas (2 Jun 2021)

Pues yo llevaba tambien unas cuantas que compre junto con mi favorita GME en su momento de maxima locura, pensaba que emosido con la de AMC pero ahora veo que se va to the moon tambien.

Podria vender ahora todo y sacarme unos cuantos miles de dolares, pero pasando.

O Lambo o cartilla de racionamiento.


----------



## Neo_86 (2 Jun 2021)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Si está puesto disculpas, parezco Fernando Trueba con la pantalla divida del móvil



Explicación para un retard?


----------



## Buscape (2 Jun 2021)

bsnas dijo:


> Pues yo llevaba tambien unas cuantas que compre junto con mi favorita GME en su momento de maxima locura, pensaba que emosido con la de AMC pero ahora veo que se va to the moon tambien.
> 
> Podria vender ahora todo y sacarme unos cuantos miles de dolares, pero pasando.
> 
> O Lambo o cartilla de racionamiento.




Vega Sicilia o Don Simón.

No hay otra.

HODL


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

AMC ES ES EL MEJOR STOCK DE LA HISTORIA ME CAGO EN DIOS QUE ALEGRIA


----------



## -Galaiko (2 Jun 2021)

Estoy flipando con AMC.


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

73 HEMOS TOCADO XD


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

Alguien que se sepa mover en Reddit que nos diga qué se mueve por allí


----------



## Buscape (2 Jun 2021)

Bueno, pues que le den xculo un rato. 

Cierro el ordenata y me voy al templo. No todo es ganar y perder y volver a ganar. Y seguramente volver a perder.

Hay mas cosas en la vida.


----------



## Tars (2 Jun 2021)

HODL SEÑORES

I like the stonk.

Hero or Zero

Lambo o patinete


----------



## nuevahola (2 Jun 2021)

La vuelven a parar


----------



## jorlau (2 Jun 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Alguien que se sepa mover en Reddit que nos diga qué se mueve por allí



Lo q más dicen

Mantener

Este no es el squezee


HOLD


----------



## xzess (2 Jun 2021)

Halted.

HOLD, que esto aun le queda muuucho gas.


----------



## MarioBroh (2 Jun 2021)

venid a la fiesta








Foro AMC Entertainment (AMC) - Investing.com


Foro de AMC Entertainment (AMC). Únase a los comentarios y participe en la plataforma de chat en directo sobre las acciones de AMC Entertainment.



es.investing.com




cerveza para todos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tars (2 Jun 2021)

la virgen AMC , rozando el +100%


----------



## MarioBroh (2 Jun 2021)

ya han tenido que parar la cotización 3 veces jajajajajajaja


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

Gamestop impulsa interés de adolescentes en invertir: sondeo


Gamestop impulsa interés de adolescentes en invertir: sondeo




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

Pues se está quedando buena la tarde


----------



## Tars (2 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Pues se está quedando buena la tarde



Un gusto ver crecer acciones al 10% diario


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

Como sigo considerando a @Pimp nuestro DFV patrio, he tenido que meterle algo de cash sano a BB cuando estaba a 13,7$ y ya está subiendo.

Por cierto @Pimp, le has metido en serio 200k a BB? Veo que no vas a por el Lambo sino a por el p**o yate de Amancio Ortega!!! 

Edito: BB a 15,27$ ahora mismo. Parece que el universo le debe un gran favor a este chico


----------



## stoker31 (2 Jun 2021)

Yo he entrado a 13,6, en pleno despegue, como en las pelis


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Como sigo considerando a @Pimp nuestro DFV patrio, he tenido que meterle algo de cash sano a BB cuando estaba a 13,7$ y ya está subiendo.
> 
> Por cierto @Pimp, le has metido en serio 200k a BB? Veo que no vas a por el Lambo sino a por el p**o yate de Amancio Ortega!!!
> 
> Edito: BB a 15,27$ ahora mismo. Parece que el universo le debe un gran favor a este chico



Si he sacado 200 k de tomochain un movimiento arriesgado pero a BB la veo durísima no se me escapa la cabrona y espera que no me caliente y le meta algo a Nked, pero primero amc, game y bb^^ Ojala me hubiese pillado con mas dinero en enero que todo el dinero que tengo ahora es gracias a Shiba-inu prácticamente.


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2021)

como me apena no haber comprado AMC. Estaba esperando que bajara a 7 y algo para comprar 1000 acciones y se quedó en 8 y pico. Mala decisión


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

Por cierto estamos haciendo sangrar de verdad hoy a los narizones y a los buitres


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2021)

Esto no lo van a poder aguantar. Estamos a punto de que suceda el cataclismo


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (2 Jun 2021)

[Se ve que me lee usted el pensamiento. También estoy dentro. 


QUOTE="chocolate, post: 35251819, member: 12309"]
Como sigo considerando a @Pimp nuestro DFV patrio, he tenido que meterle algo de cash sano a BB cuando estaba a 13,7$ y ya está subiendo.

Por cierto @Pimp, le has metido en serio 200k a BB? Veo que no vas a por el Lambo sino a por el p**o yate de Amancio Ortega!!! 

Edito: BB a 15,27$ ahora mismo. Parece que el universo le debe un gran favor a este chico 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Esto no lo van a poder aguantar. Estamos a punto de que suceda el cataclismo


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

Si cerramos por encima de 65 después de todas estas paradas es que nos queda combustible para cerrar la semana por encima de 100, entramos en la hora del poder ojala 70 pero va a estar dura la batalla


----------



## LUIS MARIN (2 Jun 2021)

mirad KOSS +70% hoy.....esto es una locura


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2021)

Esto es una locura¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2021)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> mirad KOSS +70% hoy.....esto es una locura



A la vez


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo abandono el barco. Esto tiene pinta de bluf



Te fuiste en el peor momento tío xDD el 6 de mayo!


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (2 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Si he sacado 200 k de tomochain un movimiento arriesgado pero a BB la veo durísima no se me escapa la cabrona y espera que no me caliente y le meta algo a Nked, pero primero amc, game y bb^^ Ojala me hubiese pillado con mas dinero en enero que todo el dinero que tengo ahora es gracias a Shiba-inu prácticamente.



Tu declaración de la Renta en 2022 sobre este año fiscal va a estar curiosa


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Jun 2021)

pero que cojones ha pasado con KOSS??? Ni idea de que tmb estaban estos de Reddit allí. Al final vamos a tener que meternos en un ETF de memestocks por imposibilidad de seguirlas todas.

último sprint de AMC y GME para cerrar en 70 y 300 respectivamente. Apertura mañana en 95 y 330 y el viernes cerramos semana en 120 y 400.



I AM BEGINNING TO BELIEEEEEEEVE!!!


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Tu declaración de la Renta en 2022 sobre este año fiscal va a estar curiosa



Como la de todos los que estamos por aquí


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> pero que cojones ha pasado con KOSS??? Ni idea de que tmb estaban estos de Reddit allí. Al final vamos a tener que meternos en un ETF de memestocks por imposibilidad de seguirlas todas.
> 
> último sprint de AMC y GME para cerrar en 70 y 300 respectivamente. Apertura mañana en 95 y 330 y el viernes cerramos semana en 120 y 400.
> 
> ...



Va a estar imposible eso hoy bro


----------



## xzess (2 Jun 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Es el momento de AMC, estos 15 días es posible más aumento de precio incluso el squeeeeeze, agarraos a las calandracas sobretodo si mantiene y sube algún día de 40. Habrán millones de acciones compradas por los brokers para cubrir las opciones. Lo que posiblemente encienda el squeeeeeze.
> A partir de ahora, puede ser cualquier día y está bien cerca ya.
> 
> Hold y enhorabuena a los que holdean AMC y las demás amigas shorteadas como BB, GME o Koss que se ven la tostada y suben con el rebufo.



Me autocito again.


----------



## -Galaiko (2 Jun 2021)

¿BB también hará maga-squeeze?
No tengo BB y no se si pillarme algunas o meter mas en AMC, que tengo mil eurillos mas para meter


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

Menuda jornada burbuj@s!! Holdear es muy duro y toca reponer fuerzas para mañana.


----------



## sashimi (2 Jun 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Te fuiste en el peor momento tío xDD el 6 de mayo!



La verdad es que sí. Recordaba Abengoa y me acojoné. Otra será


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jun 2021)

Siguen locas en el AH


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

Pero que día mas precioso se ha quedado otro día farmeando miles ganando dineros, mientras el subnormal del Mr nice el viejazo maricon con mas ETS que el camión de la basura dado que su puta novia folla con el vagabundo del mercadona y se las pega, estaba llamándome scamer y bot por deciros que AMC era un buen stock.

El tiempo como siempre me da la razón

AMC 102 % UP y porque la tiraron 5 veces sino 150 % ez
BB 32 %

Alegría para todos que estamos en el post a 71


----------



## WhiteRose (2 Jun 2021)

Puta maravilla, ajusto el stop y practico para GME

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irene Adler (2 Jun 2021)

Hay que ver lo que nos cunde no hacer nada 

Mañana más!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pimp (2 Jun 2021)

Pues palomitas de gratis


----------



## Poseidón (2 Jun 2021)

En la siguiente quiero estar yo. Muy complicado operar con ING cuando uno, yo, no tiene ni puta idea? 1000 euritos bien puedo perderlos.


----------



## chocolate (2 Jun 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> En la siguiente quiero estar yo. Muy complicado operar con ING cuando uno, yo, no tiene ni puta idea? 1000 euritos bien puedo perderlos.



Diría que Blackberry aún está a tiro. Si tienes cuenta nómina en ING te das de alta en el Broker e yá


----------



## Knabenschiessen (2 Jun 2021)

Saludos, ninios, hacia mucho que no me dejaba caer por aquí.




Envidia sana del subidón de estos días, como sabeis algunos por mi actividad profesional tengo prohibido tradear, pero me alegro que los floreros ganéis dineros sanos.







Yo seguiré con mis metales y mis criptos, a falta de pan...


----------



## Knabenschiessen (2 Jun 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Tu declaración de la Renta en 2022 sobre este año fiscal va a estar curiosa



2022 queda lejos... os veo a todos así a la altura del viernes:

ELLOS:




ELLAS:


----------



## chocolate (3 Jun 2021)

AMC es el nuevo rey de las 'acciones meme': sucede a GameStop con subida del 3.000%


Las acciones de AMC se han disparado hoy más de un 100%, hasta un nuevo máximo de récord, extendiendo un avance desbocado durante los últimos meses que ha hecho que sus títulos bursátiles se disparen un 3,000% en lo que va de año.




es.finance.yahoo.com












BlackBerry jumps 10% as Reddit traders seek another short squeeze mere days after sending AMC soaring


Commentary around BlackBerry on Reddit's Wall Street Bets called for a new short squeeze on the stock and a price target as high as $20.




markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hamtel (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (3 Jun 2021)

La peli los thinenbauss. Pero que quiere decir?


----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> En la siguiente quiero estar yo. Muy complicado operar con ING cuando uno, yo, no tiene ni puta idea? 1000 euritos bien puedo perderlos.



Si son cantidades como mil Eurillos tiraria por trading 212 es buen broker con muchos stocks y sin comisiones, en bb creo que estas a tiempo le queda mucho recorrido en el pump de enero llego a 28 y ahora esta a la mitad. No soy un aconsejador financiero pero tirria por ahí ya que gme esta bastante cara y amc lleva una run demasiado endiablada ahora mismo aunque imo seguirá subiendo.




Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Saludos, ninios, hacia mucho que no me dejaba caer por aquí.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 675435
> 
> ...



Pregunta a que te dedicas para que no puedas comprar mi chama ???


----------



## mol (3 Jun 2021)

Soy nuevo por este hilo, pero ayer flipe con lo de AMC. No pensais que es demasiado todo esto ? es una apuesta contra la gente que va en corto, no ? Y algunos estais aguantando a pesar de haber subido 95% en un solo dia, en lugar de vender ?

No seria esto gambling/casino mas que invertir ?


----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

Si con esto hoy no sube a 100 no se que mas hace falta


----------



## chocolate (3 Jun 2021)

mol dijo:


> Soy nuevo por este hilo, pero ayer flipe con lo de AMC. No pensais que es demasiado todo esto ? es una apuesta contra la gente que va en corto, no ? Y algunos estais aguantando a pesar de haber subido 95% en un solo dia, en lugar de vender ?
> 
> No seria esto gambling/casino mas que invertir ?



Estoy sospechando que además del FOMO de los wsb hay cierto interés en pumpear AMC y BB para que los apes que tengamos GME vendamos tendies para comprar de esas dos (metiéndome en la mente de los HF, estarán asumiendo que los apes tenemos cash limitado y tocará mover los dineros). Ambas están menos expuestas a los cortos que GME y puede que asuman esas pérdidas como un mal menor antes de un margin call.

Ayer me pareció MUY sospechosa la subida a 293 desde 260 o así que tuvo GME en menos de un minuto cuando pararon la cotización de AMC. Fue como un fallo en Matrix.

A mi me gustan las 3, aunque mi ojito derecho es GME


----------



## chocolate (3 Jun 2021)

*PRE-MARKET*

GameStop Corp. (GME)
*285,58* +3,34 (1,18 %)
Antes de la apertura: 04:08AM EDT

AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC)
*70,22* +7,67 (12,26 %)
Antes de la apertura: 04:08AM EDT

BlackBerry Limited (BB)
*18,45 *+3,20 (20,98 %)
Antes de la apertura: 04:08AM EDT

Aprovechad antes de las 15:30h para ir a comprar palomitas al super que hoy parece que se viene otra jornada interesante.


----------



## jorlau (3 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Si son cantidades como mil Eurillos tiraria por trading 212 es buen broker con muchos stocks y sin comisiones, en bb creo que estas a tiempo le queda mucho recorrido en el pump de enero llego a 28 y ahora esta a la mitad. No soy un aconsejador financiero pero tirria por ahí ya que gme esta bastante cara y amc lleva una run demasiado endiablada ahora mismo aunque imo seguirá subiendo.




GME cara ¿?

Mientras el precio esté por debajo de 1 Millón es una ganga 


HOLD


----------



## mol (3 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Estoy sospechando que además del FOMO de los wsb hay cierto interés en pumpear AMC y BB para que los apes que tengamos GME vendamos tendies para comprar de esas dos (metiéndome en la mente de los HF, estarán asumiendo que los apes tenemos cash limitado y tocará mover los dineros). Ambas están menos expuestas a los cortos que GME y puede que asuman esas pérdidas como un mal menor antes de un margin call.
> 
> Ayer me pareció MUY sospechosa la subida a 293 desde 260 o así que tuvo GME en menos de un minuto cuando pararon la cotización de AMC. Fue como un fallo en Matrix.
> 
> A mi me gustan las 3, aunque mi ojito derecho es GME



Cual es el objetivo detras de todo esto ?


----------



## chocolate (3 Jun 2021)

mol dijo:


> Cual es el objetivo detras de todo esto ?



Entiendo que desviar la atención para seguir ganando tiempo. Meanwhile seguimos ganando tb con AMC y BB 
Además parece que NADIE está vendiendo GME, su juego de desgaste no parece estar funcionando.


----------



## jorlau (3 Jun 2021)

mol dijo:


> Soy nuevo por este hilo, pero ayer flipe con lo de AMC. No pensais que es demasiado todo esto ? es una apuesta contra la gente que va en corto, no ? Y algunos estais aguantando a pesar de haber subido 95% en un solo dia, en lugar de vender ?
> 
> No seria esto gambling/casino mas que invertir ?



Aunque en mayor o menor medida llevo de todas, la q más controlo es GME q es mi favorita.

Es una lucha contra los cortos y se trata de aguantar,hold,q es lo q más le jode y cuanto más aguantemos más alto subirá el precio.

Llámalo apuesta, inversión o como quieras, cada uno tendrá sus motivos.

HOLD


----------



## ladrillator salvation (3 Jun 2021)

AMC a 76USD en el premarket.

En Frankfurt y el XETRA disparada tmb:


----------



## chocolate (3 Jun 2021)

Molaría que existiese algún producto financiero para apostar en corto contra los HF, a lo Michael Burry en "The big short" 







PD:

GME
*290,00* +7,76 (2,75 %)
Antes de la apertura: 04:54AM EDT

AMC
*76,20* +13,65 (21,82 %)
Antes de la apertura: 04:54AM EDT

BB:
*21,22* +5,97 (39,15 %)
Antes de la apertura: 04:54AM EDT

Palomitas gratis para los accionistas de AMC: sube un 2.700% en el año


----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

Ya os dije BB to the moon !!! es uno de los mejores stocks de la historia con un proyecto muy grande esta muy por debajo de su precio


----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

No he visto lucha mas encarnizada en mi vida por el primer puesto


----------



## xzess (3 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Estoy sospechando que además del FOMO de los wsb hay cierto interés en pumpear AMC y BB para que los apes que tengamos GME vendamos tendies para comprar de esas dos (metiéndome en la mente de los HF, estarán asumiendo que los apes tenemos cash limitado y tocará mover los dineros). Ambas están menos expuestas a los cortos que GME y puede que asuman esas pérdidas como un mal menor antes de un margin call.
> 
> Ayer me pareció MUY sospechosa la subida a 293 desde 260 o así que tuvo GME en menos de un minuto cuando pararon la cotización de AMC. Fue como un fallo en Matrix.
> 
> A mi me gustan las 3, aunque mi ojito derecho es GME



Tío, no te flipes con conspiranoyas de superstonk. AMC lleva mucho más interes que GME y ya desde hace mucho tiempo, pero los que estais solo en GME no os enterais, porque no mirais otra cosa, el movimiento no es solo GME. GME es el padre y DFV su dios, aun así, sigue en la pelea, pero ya no es el mayor activo de la batalla, asumidlo, las demás suben por el interés generado y son unas cuantas, y alguna con muchisimo potencial como BB . AMC lidera el movimiento ahora, pero más adelante seguro que será otra, y esperemos que se vayan turnando y vayamos tumbando a los hfs así.
Clov con el mayor interes, Koss con el menor float 8m de acciones y la mejor posicion de todas para un short squeeze, etc... cada uno que se mire el movimiento, que no ha sido nunca solo GME.


----------



## chocolate (3 Jun 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Tío, no te flipes con conspiranoyas de superstonk. AMC lleva mucho más interes que GME y ya desde hace mucho tiempo, pero los que estais solo en GME no os enterais, porque no mirais otra cosa, el movimiento no es solo GME. GME es el padre y DFV su dios, aun así, sigue en la pelea, pero ya no es el mayor activo de la batalla, asumidlo, las demás suben por el interés generado y son unas cuantas, y alguna con muchisimo potencial como BB . AMC lidera el movimiento ahora, pero más adelante seguro que será otra, y esperemos que se vayan turnando y vayamos tumbando a los hfs así.
> Clov con el mayor interes, Koss con el menor float 8m de acciones y la mejor posicion de todas para un short squeeze, etc... cada uno que se mire el movimiento, que no ha sido nunca solo GME.



Maldición! Pues si que han cubierto cortos en GME desde que miré en su momento!!

Most Shorted Stocks | Financhill

STOCKCOMPANYLAST PRICESHORT INTEREST% FLOATDAYS TO COVER% SHARES SHORTAMCAMC Entertainment Holdings Inc$32.0494.58M21.13%1.6221%CHARTNUANNuance Communications Inc$53.0954.46M19.14%5.2519.04%CHARTGMEGameStop Corp$249.0211.97M29.34%2.0016.92%CHARTRHRH$636.342.79M20.77%5.0213.26%CHARTAALAmerican Airlines Group Inc$24.6784.5M14.8%2.3413.17%CHARTWWayfair Inc$318.0013.09M20.21%8.0612.56%CHARTNCLHNorwegian Cruise Line Holdings Ltd$32.7646.11M13.73%2.4612.47%CHARTTDOCTeladoc Health Inc$152.3619.08M12.88%4.9712.35%CHARTIRMIron Mountain Inc$44.1835.06M16.84%14.9512.14%CHARTAONAon PLC$253.2426.93M12.06%15.9411.94%CHART



VICIVICI Properties Inc$31.6763.69M15.7%12.8611.86%CHARTICLRIcon PLC$222.766.25M11.97%9.2711.83%CHARTSJMJM Smucker Co$133.5112.12M13.23%13.2511.19%CHARTESTCElastic NV$118.419.8M14.19%10.0510.92%CHARTADIAnalog Devices Inc$163.6937.9M10.31%10.8710.28%CHARTCOUPCoupa Software Inc$234.077.52M10.3%7.2410.24%CHARTCREECree Inc$99.0611.6M11.31%6.7410.04%CHARTCVNACarvana Co$273.1416.6M23.38%10.479.63%CHARTPLUGPlug Power Inc$30.8954.59M9.65%1.309.61%CHARTATUSAltice USA Inc$35.6143.61M22.91%12.829.49%CHART


----------



## Naga2x (3 Jun 2021)

No sé si lo habéis puesto por aquí, yo lo iré siguiendo por si me meto en otro meme stock...

WallStreetBets Discussion Data (quiverquant.com) 

A ver si en el próximo entro fuerte, porque tengo poco de AMC, poco de NOK, poco de GME, y al final como no se vaya cada acción a una burrada tampoco me va a hacer mucho.


----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

Ahora mismo la wave es amc y bb, pero sigo holdeando gme también cuanto mas suban las 3 mejor para mi. pero como ha dicho xZess la mejor posicionada y la que mueve el mercado atm es amc


----------



## Naga2x (3 Jun 2021)

Yo puede que traicione y venda mi enorme posición de 1 acción en GME, y guardar para cuando venga la próxima ola de otra acción, porque no creo que llegue a 100k (y luego que alguien me la compre...).


----------



## ladrillator salvation (3 Jun 2021)

Premarket pabajo en todas las memestocks. Buen castañazo se ha pegado AMC desde máximos de hoy


----------



## chocolate (3 Jun 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Premarket pabajo en todas las memestocks. Buen castañazo se ha pegado AMC desde máximos de hoy



Ayer fue igual, la única que parece aguantar la subida es $BB


----------



## malvado (3 Jun 2021)

¿Se sabe algo del volumen de cortos en GME y AMC?

Me parece muy relevante la subida de GME durante el tiempo que estuvo parada la cotización de AMC. ¿AMC maniobra de distracción?

HOLD cabrones HOLD


----------



## chocolate (3 Jun 2021)

malvado dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo del volumen de cortos en GME y AMC?
> 
> Me parece muy relevante la subida de GME durante el tiempo que estuvo parada la cotización de AMC. ¿AMC maniobra de distracción?
> 
> HOLD cabrones HOLD




STOCK COMPANY LAST PRICE SHORT INTEREST % FLOAT DAYS TO COVER % SHARES SHORT AMCAMC Entertainment Holdings Inc$62.5594.58M21.13%1.6221%CHARTNUANNuance Communications Inc$53.1254.46M19.14%5.2519.04%CHARTGMEGameStop Corp$282.2411.97M29.34%2.0016.92%CHART

Most Shorted Stocks | Financhill


----------



## ladrillator salvation (3 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Ayer fue igual, la única que parece aguantar la subida es $BB



no, ayer bajó levemente al final del PRE. Nada comparado con lo que ha hecho ahora.


----------



## malvado (3 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> STOCKCOMPANYLAST PRICESHORT INTEREST% FLOATDAYS TO COVER% SHARES SHORTAMCAMC Entertainment Holdings Inc$62.5594.58M21.13%1.6221%CHARTNUANNuance Communications Inc$53.1254.46M19.14%5.2519.04%CHARTGMEGameStop Corp$282.2411.97M29.34%2.0016.92%CHART
> 
> Most Shorted Stocks | Financhill



¿Sólo un 17%? ¿O el 17% es lo que hay que cubrir en 2 días?

Muy bueno el enlace. Predice el MOASS para el 2 de febrero de 2022  y la acción a 1.200. Me he metido a ver otras cotizaciones y todas suben hoygan.


----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

Hoy dormimos en el infierno quitando bb, están todos en la b el senil algo ha hecho fijo


----------



## ladrillator salvation (3 Jun 2021)

AMC stock seesaws to a loss after completing share-sale program, then asks investors for OK to issue more stock


Shares of AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc. seesawed to a loss in volatile trading Thursday, after the move theater operator said it completed the 11.55 million stock sale program about six hours after it was announced, as the company took advantage of the recent trading frenzy to raise cash.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## chocolate (3 Jun 2021)

malvado dijo:


> ¿Sólo un 17%? ¿O el 17% es lo que hay que cubrir en 2 días?
> 
> Muy bueno el enlace. Predice el MOASS para el 2 de febrero de 2022  y la acción a 1.200. Me he metido a ver otras cotizaciones y todas suben hoygan.



Pues no lo había visto antes :O


----------



## malvado (3 Jun 2021)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> AMC stock seesaws to a loss after completing share-sale program, then asks investors for OK to issue more stock
> 
> 
> Shares of AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc. seesawed to a loss in volatile trading Thursday, after the move theater operator said it completed the 11.55 million stock sale program about six hours after it was announced, as the company took advantage of the recent trading frenzy to raise cash.
> ...



_Dives_ pero ya está como al cierre de mercado de ayer. Han vendido 11.6 millones de acciones (los teléfonos han tenido que echar humo esta noche) y han conseguido tirar la cotización menos de dos horas.


----------



## chocolate (3 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

GameStop Corp. (GME)
*265,55*-16,69 (-5,91 %)
A partir del 3 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC)
*57,28*-5,26 (-8,42 %)
A partir del 3 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

BlackBerry Limited (BB)
*18,90*+3,65 (+23,97 %)
A partir del 3 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## chocolate (3 Jun 2021)

Buy the dip... ah, no. ya pasó


----------



## mariano2004 (3 Jun 2021)

Sr chocolate, me ha hecho reir.
Que alguien ponga a mister Bean


----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

La acción de AMC pasa mas tiempo tirada que piliando


----------



## Meetic (3 Jun 2021)

Están fuertes hoy por lo que leo en meter también en Blackberry. Creeis que es ya demasiado tarde?


----------



## mariano2004 (3 Jun 2021)

Esta caliente, ayer entre. Pero saldre cuando toque 24


----------



## Meetic (3 Jun 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Esta caliente, ayer entre. Pero saldre cuando toque 24



Acabo de mirar y Blackberry la anterior vez llego a 29$. No crees que pueda sobrepasarlos esta vez?


----------



## mariano2004 (3 Jun 2021)

Quien sabe.


----------



## Hamtel (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## Arceneaux (3 Jun 2021)

$AEI short squeeze de camino

30% cortos
float de 1M
volumen creciendo y hoy ya va por 8%
Aún es pronto el que la quiera mirar y subirse al tren


----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

Meetic dijo:


> Acabo de mirar y Blackberry la anterior vez llego a 29$. No crees que pueda sobrepasarlos esta vez?




bb ESTA super baja bb es un stock que debería valer mas de 100 dólares dado que sacan nueva gama de telefonos bastante potente y están a tope con el 5g y se habla de una colaboración con tesla.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (3 Jun 2021)

todas las memestocks en rojo.


----------



## Hamtel (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

Nada ayer tenia para dos lambos hoy ni para las ruedas de un xiaomi que dura es la vida


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (3 Jun 2021)

Arceneaux dijo:


> $AEI short squeeze de camino
> 
> 30% cortos
> float de 1M
> ...



Cuéntanos más, por favor, queremos de saber

Y gracias, en todo caso


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (3 Jun 2021)

Movimiento especulativo en AMC de los hedges para recuperarse en esta sesión de hoy. Vaya momento bueno para reengancharse el que hubiera tenido cash sano.

De $38 a $68 en esta tarde para ponerse en verde por primera vez en el día.

GME calca las tendencias de AMC. No me gusta un pelo. Siempre va por detrás.


----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

Hoy el conocido youtuber trey trades estara en la hora de máxima audiencia en la conocida cadena fox, sobre las 20:30 horario de España, el youtuber de origen irlandes que reside en America es una de las figuras mas importantes para amc.

Esperemos que aproveche la oportunidad y nos impulse confiemos en don trey collins


----------



## Buscape (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Jun 2021)

Arceneaux dijo:


> $AEI short squeeze de camino
> 
> 30% cortos
> float de 1M
> ...



Que el volumen sea alto es MALO para un potencial short squeeze.


----------



## Pimp (3 Jun 2021)

El peor día de la historia para los stocks menos BB que le da igual lo que haga el viejo senil tirando todos los índices al guano, con sus taxes abusivas y manipulación, ojala palme pronto.


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Que el volumen sea alto es MALO para un potencial short squeeze.



Dicho esto, AEI me parece una empresa buena y barata. Aunque en su día no me atreví a entrar porque no la entiendo, y me parece que intentan hacer demasiadas cosas para lo pequeñita que es.


----------



## Hamtel (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## Pimp (4 Jun 2021)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (4 Jun 2021)

Hoy Elon tiene el día...



https://twitter.com/elonmusk




Canada
USA
Mexico


A ver qué pasa

Salud y Hold, apes


----------



## mariano2004 (4 Jun 2021)

Lo he visto, pero no se a que se refiere en concreto.
Alguna pista para un mono un poco retrasado.


----------



## anonimocobarde (4 Jun 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Lo he visto, pero no se a que se refiere en concreto.
> Alguna pista para un mono un poco retrasado.



C
U
M

Supongo que CUMrocket, una shitcoin.


----------



## Insurrección (4 Jun 2021)

Toda esta gente empieza a ser muy cansina con el temita de los tweets misteriosos...


----------



## Pimp (4 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> C
> U
> M
> 
> Supongo que CUMrocket, una shitcoin.



EXACTAMENTE SE VINO ARRIBISIMA


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (4 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> EXACTAMENTE SE VINO ARRIBISIMA



Esa no la tienen en Binance, por cierto, menudo asco de plataforma ! para comprar o cambiar hay que hacer un maldito máster ! ¿me podéis recomendar otra que sea más sencilla, para simios de espalda gris ?


----------



## Pimp (4 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Esa no la tienen en Binance, por cierto, menudo asco de plataforma ! para comprar o cambiar hay que hacer un maldito máster ! ¿me podéis recomendar otra que sea más sencilla, para simios de espalda gris ?



Si binance te parece difícil espérate que tenga que comprar shitcoins en pancakeswap pero te paso video


----------



## chocolate (4 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
260.00*+1.82 (+0.70%)
As of 9:34AM EDT. Market open.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC)
50.40*-0.94 (-1.84%)
As of 9:35AM EDT. Market open.

*BlackBerry Limited (BB)*
*15.35*-0.53 (-3.34%)
As of 9:35AM EDT. Market open.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Jun 2021)

Pues nada vamoss allá

Anda que no queda hasta que venda mi primera acción a 1.000................ y luego me quedarían otras 154, cada una de 1.000 en 1.000 xDDDDDD


----------



## NaRNia (4 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues nada vamoss allá
> 
> Anda que no queda hasta que venda mi primera acción a 1.000................ y luego me quedarían otras 154, cada una de 1.000 en 1.000 xDDDDDD



Hablas de gamestop o amc?


----------



## Hamtel (4 Jun 2021)

No hay volumen. Sigue siendo buena señal


----------



## Pimp (4 Jun 2021)

QUE DIA MAS MALO LA VIRGEN


----------



## Pimp (4 Jun 2021)

cUANDO mis únicas acciones verdes hoy son senseonics y cvis es que es un día horrible, bueno amc tambien pero nada del otro mundo


----------



## chocolate (4 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> QUE DIA MAS MALO LA VIRGEN



Parece un black friday de MediaMarkt


----------



## Pimp (4 Jun 2021)

Yo confió en AMC completamente la veo este miércoles a mas de 200 pavos, pero como digo no soy adivino ni nada de eso pero lo mismo pense de shiba y la vida me lo pago bien, confió plenamente en amc, vamos cojones


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Jun 2021)

Clásica información importante a la que no hay quien le saque conclusiones.


----------



## Hamtel (5 Jun 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (5 Jun 2021)




----------



## Eztrella (5 Jun 2021)

Alguien puede decirme la diferencia de comprar BB en Toronto o N.Y.? mas allá de la moneda. Gracias


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Jun 2021)

Eztrella dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme la diferencia de comprar BB en Toronto o N.Y.? mas allá de la moneda. Gracias



Normalmente no hay grandes diferencias. Lo más importante es que en las bolsas USA suele haber más volumen que en otras (lo que es bueno cuando el precio cae fuerte y no tan bueno cuando sube fuerte). Aparte de eso, los horarios, y que el precio no está sincronizado, así que puede haber pequeñas desviaciones en un momento dado. Las comisiones de tu broker en cada mercada, y creo que ya.


----------



## jorlau (5 Jun 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Cortos desnudos y en la CNBC, aaahmm 

Interesante 


HOLD


----------



## Pimp (6 Jun 2021)

sE PONe la cosa seria


----------



## Hamtel (7 Jun 2021)




----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (7 Jun 2021)

Pregunta tonta, y tal... el roaring kitty ese quien es, y porque se comunica a base de gifs enigmáticos?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## chocolate (7 Jun 2021)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Pregunta tonta, y tal... el roaring kitty ese quien es, y porque se comunica a base de gifs enigmáticos?
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo.



DFV o Deep Fucking Value, el que compró 50k acciones de $GME a 5$ en su momento, después le llamaron a testificar en un juicio contra RobinHood, etc, etc


----------



## chocolate (7 Jun 2021)




----------



## jorlau (7 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> DFV o Deep Fucking Value, el que compró 50k acciones de $GME a 5$ en su momento, después le llamaron a testificar en un juicio contra RobinHood, etc, etc



No fue un juicio, fue una audiencia en el congreso por la prohibición de compra en Robinfood y otros brokers.

En la misma audiencia dijo la famosa frase "no soy un gato" y "me gusta la accion" y compro otras 50.000 acciones a 45$ q cotizaba en ese momento.

En abril ejercito 500 contratos de opciones y consiguio otras 50.000 acciones q estaban a 1xx , no recuerdo y se dobló y compró otras 50.000, por lo q ya tiene q se sepa en total 200.000 acciones.

Desde q ejercito las opciones se mantuvo en silencio hasta hace unos pocos días, porque por lo visto alguien o alguna entidad lo demando, pero ya se ha resuelto y ha vuelto a la carga.

El Sr. chocolate lo ha resumido muy bien 

HOLD


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (7 Jun 2021)

Que el viernes pasado en GME tuviésemos uno de los volúmenes más bajos con solo 3,5 millones de acciones cambiadas de manos me tiene escamado.

¿Cómo véis la semana?


----------



## jorlau (7 Jun 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Que le viernes pasado en GME tuviésemos uno de los volúmenes más bajos con solo 3,5 millones de acciones cambiadas de manos me tiene escamado.
> 
> ¿Cómo véis la semana?



El día 9 hay resultados y junta de accionistas, si sigue la tendencia buenas noticias, baja el precio.

Esperemos q cambie la tendencia  

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (7 Jun 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Que el viernes pasado en GME tuviésemos uno de los volúmenes más bajos con solo 3,5 millones de acciones cambiadas de manos me tiene escamado.
> 
> ¿Cómo véis la semana?



El volumen bajo es muy buena señal


----------



## chocolate (7 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
258,00*+9,64 (+3,88 %)
A partir del 7 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*52,27*+4,36 (+9,10 %)
A partir del 7 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*BlackBerry Limited (BB)
14,44*+0,58 (+4,18 %)
A partir del 7 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (7 Jun 2021)

Hoy va a ser una buena semana, apes


----------



## mariano2004 (7 Jun 2021)

Señores que va pa arriba.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (7 Jun 2021)

En GME estamos cerca de los máximos de Marzo ( $265 ?) que son los máximos después de los superpicos máximus de Enero cuando rompieron la baraja (más de $300 )
Y AMC tiene una empalmada buena (+20%, $57) ... casi el triple de los máximos de Enero ($19.x) 

Esos mismos movimientos que ha tenido AMC supondrían GME=$1.000, así sin flipadas ni nada


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (7 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> En GME estamos cerca de los máximos de Marzo ( $265 ?) que son los máximos después de los superpicos máximus de Enero cuando rompieron la baraja (más de $300 )
> Y AMC tiene una empalmada buena (+20%, $57) ... casi el triple de los máximos de Enero ($19.x)
> 
> Esos mismos movimientos que ha tenido AMC supondrían GME=$1.000, así sin flipadas ni nada



En enero yo la vi un día en $400-450 aunque paraban la cotización a tope.

En Marzo estuvo a $300-$325 en otra sesión muy movidita.

Y la semana pasada casi se acerca a los $290 un par de veces con un día de por medio de valle.


----------



## Pimp (7 Jun 2021)

AMC es la única que sube mas o menos bien, gme y bb hoy no me quieren generar cheles, vamos maricones que es lunes de ver el dinero crecer mientras te tomas un monster azul bien frequito tras una sesión de gym, ver velas verdes mi afición.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (7 Jun 2021)

Siempre dije que hay que ir con pies de plomo con estos brokers.

ING es de lo más serio e inmediato de los que trabajan en España. Aunque vaya rejonazos de comisiones... Lo más importante es que no prestan acciones, las tienes realmente en tu cartera. Que para mí esa es la clave.

Como baje AMC a $40 le endiño otros 8000€. Acabo de poner la orden


----------



## Naga2x (7 Jun 2021)

Principalmente creo que es porque si quieres bloquear tu acción, paga la custody. La cosa es que si por ejemplo pones a vender la acción a, pongamos, 40 veces su precio actual, ellos no la pueden prestar para los cortos (que es una de las razones de sus bajas comisiones). La custody tiene más comisiones, pero te permite que la acción sea 100% tuya y no prestarla si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (7 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> AMC es la única que sube mas o menos bien, gme y bb hoy no me quieren generar cheles, vamos maricones que es lunes de ver el dinero crecer mientras te tomas un monster azul bien frequito tras una sesión de gym, ver velas verdes mi afición.



Vaya personaje te has montado en el foro en unas semanas desde que empezaste a discutir con AMC y a cagarte en Biden. Me encantaría que nos conociéramos en el grupo en el fondo, alguno se iba a asombrar mutuamente.

También echo de menos a Miss Marple y Hannibal.

Tengo que decir que disfruto con las paridas que sueltas y que ojalá ganes pasta a mansalva, pero estás un poco loqui. De mi generación no eres seguro jejejeje. Aquí tienes asumido que todos somos maricones menos tú xDDD.

Ojalá toda esta mierda salga bien. Estoy empezando a tirar con pólvora de rey y a tener cierta adicción tanto que tengo arruinada mi productividad y tiempo libres investigando.

Me voy a poner un stop-loss que es el 1 de julio. Ya veremos si salgo controladamente pero tengo ganas ya de que desate la tempestad. Lo de GME y AMC desde enero ha rozado lo épico y empiezo a estar agotado.


----------



## Pimp (7 Jun 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Siempre dije que hay que ir con pies de plomo con estos brokers.
> 
> ING es de lo más serio e inmediato de los que trabajan en España. Aunque vaya rejonazos de comisiones... Lo más importante es que no prestan acciones, las tienes realmente en tu cartera. Que para mí esa es la clave.
> 
> Como baje AMC a $40 le endiño otros 8000€. Acabo de poner la orden




AQUI SE VIENE A JUGAR A VER YO SI TENDRIA QUE METER AHORA MISMO SERIA FULL AMC O BB


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (7 Jun 2021)

Para mí sólo hay una acción: GME
El resto pueden pitar por otros motivos pero el juego gordo para mí es GME

El que dice que echa de menos a MissMarple ¿andaba por aquí? ¿por este hilo o te refieres a burbuja?

Mi otro nick estuvo mucho tiempo admirando a esa señora, incluso llegamos a quedar en el mundo real !


----------



## Pimp (7 Jun 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Vaya personaje te has montado en el foro en unas semanas desde que empezaste a discutir con AMC y a cagarte en Biden. Me encantaría que nos conociéramos en el grupo en el fondo, alguno se iba a asombrar mutuamente.
> 
> También echo de menos a Miss Marple y Hannibal.
> 
> ...




Si tienes toda la razón en tu comentario, yo lo que digo y hago lo hago de corazón pero aviso que yo me he metido en los inframundos de los inframundos de las acciones meme y shitcoin, no es para todo el mundo y es algo de riesgo no acto para cardiacos.


Pero esta mierda me ha sacado de la miseria, cuidado ahora no hagáis lo que yo hago yo metí todo mis ahorros estando en paro xD que luego al tiempo de explotar logre un buen trabajo y eso es de loco total haha

No creo en la suerte también lo digo, pero si es verdad que mis apuestas fuertes tipo shiba, amc, zep han petado dándome unos dineros que aun no me creo y ahora con dinero en manos es fácil meterle duro a las cosas. También algunas como cciv no me han salido bien o global batery metals entre otras pero aun confió en que subirán en un futuro 

Todo te pintan que tiene mucho riesgo blah blah blah, pero los que suelen perder son los que entran en fomo de locura los meme stocks con biden han subido mas que las acciones serias que están en el guanisimo.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (7 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Para mí sólo hay una acción: GME
> El resto pueden pitar por otros motivos pero el juego gordo para mí es GME
> 
> El que dice que echa de menos a MissMarple ¿andaba por aquí? ¿por este hilo o te refieres a burbuja?
> ...



Durante los días de mayor actividad se dejó pasar. Luego creo que al ser alguien más maduro que el perfil que se lleva ahora en el foro y muchos tiros dados en la bolsa y con temas personales más importantes que atender se piró de aquí para no volver.






WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold.


Un puto héroe. No me cuadran las ganancias de la segunda columna. ¿Alguien que entienda puede explicarlo? No sabes que existe el after hours y confundes filas con columnas. Termina primaria y luego hablamos. Por tu bien.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## marbruck (7 Jun 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Vaya personaje te has montado en el foro en unas semanas desde que empezaste a discutir con AMC y a cagarte en Biden. Me encantaría que nos conociéramos en el grupo en el fondo, alguno se iba a asombrar mutuamente.
> 
> También echo de menos a Miss Marple y Hannibal.
> 
> ...



Comparar a este con Miss Marple...


----------



## Buscape (7 Jun 2021)

A por los 60 de cabeza AMC, y GME en 280 con un par.

Seguramente habrá colleja y pabajo cagando leches, pero me conformo con que al final de la jornada hayamos avanzado algo.


----------



## marbruck (7 Jun 2021)

Chic@s estamos por encima de 280, yo creo que cerramos por encima de 300.


----------



## -Galaiko (7 Jun 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> A por los 60 de cabeza AMC, y GME en 280 con un par.
> 
> Seguramente habrá colleja y pabajo cagando leches, pero me conformo con que al final de la jornada hayamos avanzado algo.



Pues eso mismo ha pasado, no ha llegado a lo que decías pero acabara en verde igualmente.
Llevan haciendo esto tantas veces que hoy he estado tentado a vender cuando hizo el pico y volver a comprar en la bajada, pero al final el ape holdeador que todos llevamos dentro ha ganado.


----------



## marbruck (7 Jun 2021)

Nada, antes digo que de 280 se va a disparar, y antes baja... XDDD


----------



## chocolate (7 Jun 2021)

En WSB están hablando de otra acción con posible Short/Gamma Squeeze (NFA, of course):


----------



## Pimp (7 Jun 2021)

Buen día ni frio ni calor, el miercoles es el día tocho de la semana donde están todos los ingredientes para que todo pete


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (7 Jun 2021)

Según mis cálculos DFV hoy duerme con $56 milloncejos de dólares de nada en su cartera de valores 

Los tiene cuadrados. Lo increíble es que el tío no iba desnudo el año pasado cuando empezó todo esto. Calculo que entre medio millón y un millón de dólares lleva invertidos en GME. Es decir, de pobre nada.


----------



## marbruck (7 Jun 2021)

Ha cerrado en 280,00? jurl xDDD


----------



## jorlau (7 Jun 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Ha cerrado en 280,00? jurl xDDD



280,01, q es mas creible  


HOLD


----------



## Buscape (7 Jun 2021)

A 285 en el after.

Muy buen comportamiento de GME hoy.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (7 Jun 2021)

Un poquito de humor


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (7 Jun 2021)




----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

He encontrado esta pequeña web para ahorrar algo de tiempo surfeando por wsb:
https://wsbtrackers.com/


----------



## Javier_79 (8 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Si tienes toda la razón en tu comentario, yo lo que digo y hago lo hago de corazón pero aviso que yo me he metido en los inframundos de los inframundos de las acciones meme y shitcoin, no es para todo el mundo y es algo de riesgo no acto para cardiacos.
> 
> 
> Pero esta mierda me ha sacado de la miseria, cuidado ahora no hagáis lo que yo hago yo metí todo mis ahorros estando en paro xD que luego al tiempo de explotar logre un buen trabajo y eso es de loco total haha
> ...




Enhorabuena, conforero. Has apostado y has ganado. Pero cuidado: vas camino de convertirte en ludópata, que lo sepas.


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

Wall Street frena las posiciones en corto de los fondos de cobertura a los ''valores meme''

Los principales gigantes Wall Street están endureciendo silenciosamente sus normas sobre *quién puede posicionarse contra las acciones más populares *entre los inversores minoristas y los foreros de Reddit.

Goldman Sachs, Bank of America, Citigroup y Jefferies son algunas de las entidades que *han ajustado sus controles de riesgo* en este tipo de operaciones, según fuentes citadas por la agencia Bloomberg.

Los bancos están tratando de protegerse contra las consecuencias de las subidas y bajadas extremas que han caracterizado a las operaciones de empresas como *AMC Entertainment, MicroVision y GameStop*.

Estos cambios implican que algunos fondos de cobertura y otros inversores institucionales se enfrentan ahora a mayores requisitos de garantía o se ven limitados a la hora de posicionarse en corto en determinados valores.

Si los fondos de cobertura reducen sus posiciones debido a las nuevas restricciones, los foreros de Reddit no tendrán tantas oportunidades de sacar provecho persiguiendo las compras en corto.

Los orígenes de la euforia de los valores meme, en la que los inversores minoristas impulsan a distintas compañías, no están muy claros, aunque algunos analistas han atribuido la tendencia al hecho de que las *aplicaciones de inversión sin comisiones*, como Robinhood, han proliferado a raíz de la pandemia, con el nivel de ahorro de los estadounidenses en máximos de las últimas décadas.

AMC se ha convertido en los últimos días en el nuevo rey de las acciones meme. Los inversores han hecho que los títulos de la cadena de cines se disparen más de *un 2.000%* sólo este año. GameStop, la beneficiaria original del frenesí de los foreros de Reddit dedicados a la inversión, ha subido más de *un 1.000%*.

"En los últimos meses hemos analizado el impacto de los factores no fundamentales (interés de los inversores minoristas, volúmenes de negociación, interés en corto) en los "valores meme" como GameStop que ha visto cómo sus acciones pasaban de 18 dólares a principios de año a 282 dólares el pasado dos de junio", explica en una nota a sus clientes Curtis Nagle, analista de Bank of America.

En el mismo se intenta justificar por qué el banco ha retirado su recomendación sobre esta compañía y otras como Bed Bath & Beyond ya que estas* "ya no cotizan según sus fundamentos"*.


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

*Clover Health Investments, Corp. (CLOV)*

11,92+2,92 (+32,44%)
Al cierre: 7 de junio 4:00PM EDT

*16,73* *+4,81 (40,35 %)*
Antes de la apertura: 07:45AM EDT


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

*GameStop Corp. (GME)*

*298,61* +18,60 (6,64 %)
*Antes de la apertura*: 08:30AM EDT

[Edito]


----------



## mariano2004 (8 Jun 2021)

Nos acercamos al maximo


----------



## Hamtel (8 Jun 2021)

HOLY MOLY


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
291,31*+11,30 (+4,04 %)
A partir del 8 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*57,87*+2,87 (+5,22 %)
A partir del 8 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*BlackBerry Limited (BB)
16,72*+0,95 (+6,02 %)
A partir del 8 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.







[Edito en pequeño ]
*Clover Health Investments, Corp. (CLOV)
18,70*+6,78 *(+56,88 %)*
A partir del 9:32AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

*310,00*+29,99 (+10,71 %)
A partir del 9:44AM EDT. Mercado abierto.




Voy a por tila


----------



## Hamtel (8 Jun 2021)

Boom


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

*337,31*+57,30 (+20,46 %)
A partir del 9:52AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jun 2021)

Vamossssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Buscape (8 Jun 2021)

Sacada do ravo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Jun 2021)

Día para comprobar que no tenemos stop losses puestos y quedar tranquilos de que no nos " obliguen a vender".


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jun 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Día para comprobar que no tenemos stop losses puestos y quedar tranquilos de que no nos " obliguen a vender".




Alguien ha día de hoy tiene un Stop Loss puesto por debajo, en vez de un Take Profit/Orden de venta limitada por arriba?


en serio George?


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Jun 2021)

Así fue en enero, y estoy convencido de que también hay unos cuantos solo en este hilo.


----------



## Pimp (8 Jun 2021)

Los que usáis stop loss sois maricones, gme to 500 vamos cojones que quiero ponerme los grillz y tener los dientes repletos de diamantes


----------



## Pimp (8 Jun 2021)

Soy un puto gilipollas e ingenuo estaba esperando dip en clov y lleva un 60 % up me quiero suicidar ahora mismo, era free money eso me pasa por no usar mi tactica de entrar con todo da igual el fomo que no


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 Jun 2021)

La cantidad de calls que se habrán activado en el picotazo de 291-310-335... ha sido muy rápido.

Veo que hay gran cantidad de cosas que hacen efecto arrastre al alza:

- Monos holdeando
- ETFs que tienen que replicar el comportamiento del mercado, y claro, al subir todas las acciones meme y hacerse fuertes el mercado tiene que acudir en su búsqueda AMC, Gamestop... Los ETF acaparan las acciones virales ante su nuevo 'rally'. El aumento de su tamaño en bolsa eleva la ponderación en índices y obliga a los fondos cotizados a replicar este aumento, provocando un círculo vicioso en sus subidas.
- Calls de grandes y pequeños inversores a tutiplén. Recordad a DFV
- Margin calls que obligan a que los hedges a comprar y tengan que cubrir en metálico jajajajaja


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Soy un puto gilipollas e ingenuo estaba esperando dip en clov y lleva un 60 % up me quiero suicidar ahora mismo, era free money eso me pasa por no usar mi tactica de entrar con todo da igual el fomo que no



*Clover Health Investments, Corp. (CLOV)*
*20,03*+8,11 (+68,04 %)
A partir del 10:20AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

Yo ayer pude trincar unos CLOVs pero visto lo visto, fueron poquitos, lo justo para meter la cabeza :/


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 Jun 2021)

GME en $350 prácticamente. Vaya pasada. Y con qué poco volumen.

Tesla va cayendo por lo que es muy significativo que estén petando fondos de inversión anglosionistas     

Edito que clover en una hora lleva un 100% jajaja. Vaya dumpeada


----------



## Pimp (8 Jun 2021)

Me acabo de tirar por la ventana y mira que cuando la puse el wachin de chocolate le vi el potencial para meterle hasta los higadillos pero esperaba un mini dip, que aproveche chocolate que vas a tener dinero para enterrarnos a todos maricon


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Jun 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> La cantidad de calls que se habrán activado en el picotazo de 291-310-335... ha sido muy rápido.
> 
> Veo que hay gran cantidad de cosas que hacen efecto arrastre al alza:
> 
> ...



Y mañana juntas de accionistas, y en unos días reorganización del Russell 1000...


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Me acabo de tirar por la ventana y mira que cuando la puse el wachin de chocolate le vi el potencial para meterle hasta los higadillos pero esperaba un mini dip, que aproveche chocolate que vas a tener dinero para enterrarnos a todos maricon



*Clover Health Investments, Corp. (CLOV)*
*22,80*+10,88 *(+91,28 %)*
A partir del 10:38AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

PD: Solo pillé 25 miserables CLOVs


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 Jun 2021)

Vamos a darle alegría al cuerpo


----------



## Tars (8 Jun 2021)

Rozando 340$, vamos!!


----------



## LUIS MARIN (8 Jun 2021)

o lambo o patinete......esto es una ocasión unica


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (8 Jun 2021)

Para los que están perdiendo todos los trenes, o como yo que entro siempre con muy poco... pero ya somos expertos en gráficas que se van a la luna... creo que aquí hay otro cobete:










Alset Inc. (AEI) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest Alset Inc. (AEI) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




finance.yahoo.com




Alset EHome International Inc. (AEI) 

Está a valores de Diciembre, aprox $4.80, con un pico en Febrero a $29

Sé que ya habéis hablado por ahí de ella, que si no tiene claro el modelo de negocio y tal, pero no tengo ni p*ta idea de ná y me gusta la gráfica


----------



## Pimp (8 Jun 2021)

Voy a meter algo mas en galactic, a todos los stocks de chulos para dentro


----------



## NaRNia (8 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Para los que están perdiendo todos los trenes, o como yo que entro siempre con muy poco... pero ya somos expertos en gráficas que se van a la luna... creo que aquí hay otro cobete:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero han hablado de ella en reddit o algo?


----------



## jorlau (8 Jun 2021)

HOLD


----------



## Pimp (8 Jun 2021)

El buen bitcoin en 31 k haciéndome la vida imposible pero aquí están los meme stocks sacándome de la depresión


----------



## malvado (8 Jun 2021)

Me voy 3 horas y veo el móvil loco con notificaciones de Revolut.. sube un 7%, sube un 15%, baja un 8%.. 

Que siga el rally.. y semana a semana la acción subiendo.

Ayer me plantee poner un TP a 2000 por si acaso hay un gamma


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jun 2021)

en 10 minutos hemos caído 30 puntos, por debajo del 300..... buena manipulación.

Edito 290 mientras escribía xDDDD


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jun 2021)

Casi rojos........... eso sí, sin volumen apenas, ahora sí que parece que son paperhands


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jun 2021)

Volúmenes de venta de miseria, insisto


----------



## WhiteRose (8 Jun 2021)

I like the stonk en velas horarias:




Han abortado el despegue, barriendo a los paperhands.


----------



## Pimp (8 Jun 2021)

EL NASDAQ HA CAIDO EN PICADO COMO UN AZUCARILLO Y SE HA LELVADO TODO POR DELANTE


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (8 Jun 2021)

NaRNia dijo:


> Pero han hablado de ella en reddit o algo?



No, no lo he visto en reddit.
Pero cuando se descubrió el pollo de GME quedó claro que había otras muchas acciones que también estaban en el ajo, unas salieron a la palestra pero otra no. 

El gráfico de esta tiene esa pinta: viene plana sobre $5, pega subidón en Enero y la cortan en Febrero cuando ha subido 400-500% a $23, y cae hasta $10 y luego a $3.70 y está empezando a remontar por $4.70
unos movimientos extraños muy correlacionados con otras acciones shorteadas, no ?
Y a priori mucho potencial de subida (x5 al pico y después subida libre) y poco riesgo porque anda cerca de su valor "histórico"

Pero, vamos, que no tengo ni idea...
Yo soy más de Hodl GME !


----------



## Buscape (8 Jun 2021)

HOLD FOR YOUR LIVES


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (8 Jun 2021)

NaRNia dijo:


> Pero han hablado de ella en reddit o algo?



Igual te interesa esto que puso el otro día por aquí un amable conforero, si buscas el termómetro reddit:



https://www.quiverquant.com/wallstreetbets/


----------



## NaRNia (8 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Igual te interesa esto que puso el otro día por aquí un amable conforero, si buscas el termómetro reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.quiverquant.com/wallstreetbets/



Ostia que pagina mas buena!!. Asi se puede seguir mejor lo que hacen esos loquillos.


----------



## Buscape (8 Jun 2021)

Solo por la leccion en frialdad mental que me ha ofrecido holdear GME, ya merece la pena estar en esta historia.

Dejar las emociones a un lado es de las cosas mas dificiles en bolsa, y eso los apes ya lo tenemos.

El dia que invirtamos en serio nos forraremos. Pero dudo que sea tan divertido como esto.


----------



## marbruck (8 Jun 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Solo por la leccion en frialdad mental que me ha ofrecido holdear GME, ya merece la pena estar en esta historia.
> 
> Dejar las emociones a un lado es de las cosas mas dificiles en bolsa, y eso los apes ya lo tenemos.
> 
> El dia que invirtamos en serio nos forraremos. Pero dudo que sea tan divertido como esto.



Es un poco fuera de tema, pero yo la principal lección que saco es que hay muchísimas herramientas de manipulación de mercado a disposición de los fondos, y que invertir en bolsa sin usar ETF es comprar papeletas para ser un pardillo. Por supuesto lo de GME es un aparte muy concreto y coyuntural que no creo que se vuelva a repetir fácilmente.

Pero hay que seguir apretando los dientes y aguantar las acciones hasta el estrangulamiento de posición de los cortos. HODL!


----------



## Hamtel (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## anonimocobarde (8 Jun 2021)

Nuestro vikingo favorito dice que ha metido $12 millones en GME (cálculo mío a ojímetro, pero no puede andar muy lejos si es verdad).


----------



## anonimocobarde (8 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Nuestro vikingo favorito dice que ha metido $12 millones en GME (cálculo mío a ojímetro, pero no puede andar muy lejos si es verdad).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 680122



Por la hora del tweet parece bastante plausible que haya comprado de verdad, justo hay un pequeño pico un par de minutos después (el tweet fue a las 16.27 de aquí, 10.27 USA).


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (8 Jun 2021)

No estoy yo muy convencido que en realidad haya demasiados paperhands. Aquí más o menos intentan explicarlo:


----------



## Irene Adler (8 Jun 2021)

Aquí las mujeres llevamos ventaja porque esperar al MOASS es de pobres comparado con esperar las últimas semanas de embarazo a que llegue el parto... eso sí que desespera y se hace largo!!

Aquí empezamos a notar contracciones de vez en cuando ya 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jorlau (8 Jun 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Es un poco fuera de tema, pero yo la principal lección que saco es que hay muchísimas herramientas de manipulación de mercado a disposición de los fondos, y que invertir en bolsa sin usar ETF es comprar papeletas para ser un pardillo. Por supuesto lo de GME es un aparte muy concreto y coyuntural que no creo que se vuelva a repetir fácilmente.
> 
> Pero hay que seguir apretando los dientes y aguantar las acciones hasta el estrangulamiento de posición de los cortos. HODL!



No te creas,los ETF están supermanipulados ,además de ser uno de los instrumentos de manipulación de las acciones.

HOLD


----------



## Buscape (8 Jun 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Es un poco fuera de tema, pero yo la principal lección que saco es que hay muchísimas herramientas de manipulación de mercado a disposición de los fondos, y que invertir en bolsa sin usar ETF es comprar papeletas para ser un pardillo. Por supuesto lo de GME es un aparte muy concreto y coyuntural que no creo que se vuelva a repetir fácilmente.
> 
> Pero hay que seguir apretando los dientes y aguantar las acciones hasta el estrangulamiento de posición de los cortos. HODL!



Es que ya en serio, cosas estamos aprendiendo. Además el tema es tan frenético que te invita a la lectura.

Otra vez en 300 by the way


----------



## marbruck (8 Jun 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> No te creas,los ETF están supermanipulados ,además de ser uno de los instrumentos de manipulación de las acciones.
> 
> HOLD



Bueno, voy a ser más concreto, ETF de réplica física (no sintética) de esos que replican índices completos tipo Vanguard. Con eso tu juegas a como vaya la bolsa con las mínimas comisiones y a correr.


----------



## jorlau (8 Jun 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Bueno, voy a ser más concreto, ETF de réplica física (no sintética) de esos que replican índices completos tipo Vanguard. Con eso tu juegas a como vaya la bolsa con las mínimas comisiones y a correr.



Los de replica física (acciones) tampoco se libran, aunque los grandes , de grandes índices puede q sea más complicado, pero no sé.

Aunque centrados en GME, y algo extensos (3partes) estos DD explican muy bien la manipulación de los ETF,.






HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (8 Jun 2021)

De maravilla, nosotros a lo nuestro, que es aguantar y comprar muy poco, pero comprar, cuando esté por encima de 420. No tengo prisa.


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

Que hoy cierra en 300$ justos ya ni cotiza, verdad?


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jun 2021)

299,99

hijos de puta, queria ver el 300 en cierre


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> 299,99
> 
> hijos de puta, queria ver el 300 en cierre



En Yahoo finance salen 300,20. Aunque luego suele haber un miniajuste

GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 Jun 2021)

Se habla de cuánto le cuesta la roncha de GME a $300/día a los hedge funds atrapados???


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Nuestro vikingo favorito dice que ha metido $12 millones en GME (cálculo mío a ojímetro, pero no puede andar muy lejos si es verdad).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 680122



Que majo el vikingo!! Tenéis más info sobre si ha estado ayudándonos desde el principio o algo así?


----------



## Hamtel (8 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Que hoy cierra en 300$ justos ya ni cotiza, verdad?



Al final 300,00. Estaba cantado. No hay manipulación


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> 299,99
> 
> hijos de puta, queria ver el 300 en cierre



300 clavados tras el ajuste final. Holdead y se os dará!! 



GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (8 Jun 2021)

Mi cartera: 38 acciones de GME y 100 de AMC que se ha ganado mi corazoncito. Y con estos exactos 10.000€ invertidos que es mi tope troll puedo divertirme semanas. Voy a conectarme poco a partir de ahora hasta agosto chavales que llevo el trabajo fatal y se vienen curvas y quiero irme de vacaciones sin nada encima de la mesa.

Plan de salida para las acciones ninguno. Aunque se estrelle una la otra la puede compensar, a eso lo llamo yo diversificar jaja. Solo pensar en las millonadas de pérdidas de Griffin etc. ya me está mereciendo la pena.


----------



## Pimp (8 Jun 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Mi cartera: 38 acciones de GME y 100 de AMC que se ha ganado mi corazoncito. Y con estos exactos 10.000€ invertidos que es mi tope troll puedo divertirme semanas. Voy a conectarme poco a partir de ahora hasta agosto chavales que llevo el trabajo fatal y se vienen curvas y quiero irme de vacaciones sin nada encima de la mesa.
> 
> Plan de salida para las acciones ninguno. Aunque se estrelle una la otra la puede compensar, a eso lo llamo yo diversificar jaja. Solo pensar en las millonadas de pérdidas de Griffin etc. ya me está mereciendo la pena.



Este año con esa cartera te dará para varios de esos, con esa cartera "trolls" te vas a inflar de coches y de las marranas gold diggers mas famosas de tu city te va a oler la mano a jugo femenino cabronazo.


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## jorlau (8 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> 300 clavados tras el ajuste final. Holdead y se os dará!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 680302
> 
> GameStop Corporation (GME) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas



Bonito cierre, hoy era,es, el cumpleaños de DFV, le habrán querido hacer un regalo 


HOLD


----------



## marbruck (8 Jun 2021)

Ayer (casi) 280,00 hoy 300,00... ¿mañana 320,00? Sería precioso


----------



## bambum (9 Jun 2021)

Alguien sabe como se ponen en la app del ninety nine?
Yo solo me metí en esto para ayudar a quebrar a un fondo. En esa cifra imagino que alguno lo hará.


----------



## chocolate (9 Jun 2021)

bambum dijo:


> ninety nine



Creo que solo deja vender a precio de mercado. Habrá que ir practicando el timming para cuando llegue a los 10M


----------



## bambum (9 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Creo que solo deja vender a precio de mercado. Habrá que ir practicando el timming para cuando llegue a los 10M



Sí, por eso preguntaba. No encuentro esa opción. Y como Holdeo a muerte, hay veces que me paso semanas sin mirar


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Jun 2021)

Buenos días 
Hoy va a ser un gran día, sin duda.

He conseguido votar en la Junta a través del Santander ! 
Bueno, lo ha conseguido el novio de mi mujer, el custodio, pero tengo su promesa y un certificado de votación, todo "for"

El que pude poner una orden de venta a $10M me ha que imposible, a mí me rechazaron en otro broker una a $10k por que estaba fuera de mercado y no hay proporcionalidad con su valoración.
Ojito con eso, que se no escapa el MOASS si no andamos listos


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Jun 2021)

Importante info
Deberíamos ir haciendo un "Tutorial para Apes en medio del MOASS"


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Jun 2021)

https://www.quiverquant.com/wallstreetbets/



Según el termómetro de reddit hoy van por WISH








ContextLogic Inc. (WISH) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest ContextLogic Inc. (WISH) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




finance.yahoo.com




Y CLOV sigue su marcha, lleva 5 días de buenas subidas desde que empezó a estar de moda, especialmente los 2 últimos.


----------



## jorlau (9 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días
> Hoy va a ser un gran día, sin duda.
> 
> He conseguido votar en la Junta a través del Santander !
> ...



Enhorabuena por el voto, ha sido por las buenas o por las malas¿?

A mi al final Openbank no me ha mandado nada, ni Degiro tampoco  

HOLD


----------



## chocolate (9 Jun 2021)

En WallStreetBets pumpeando $WISH since yesterday. *No Short Squeeze*, solo parece una buena empresa:
https://www.quiverquant.com/wallstreetbets/

*ContextLogic Inc. (WISH)*
11,63+3,87 *(+49,87%*)
Al cierre: 8 de junio 4:00PM EDT

*15,89* +4,26 *(36,63 %)
Antes de la apertura*


----------



## malvado (9 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días
> Hoy va a ser un gran día, sin duda.
> 
> He conseguido votar en la Junta a través del Santander !
> ...



Esto me encanta. Que con mi acción no pueda poner el TP que me salga de los webs. Ya sabemos otro broker que tiene algoritmos detrás.


----------



## bambum (9 Jun 2021)

Graciaas!!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Jun 2021)

¿ Cómo veis AMC ? Entré en $37 y estaba pensando salir a $50 para llevarlo al chicharreo diario con WISH o al gran HOLD GME
No tengo más munición y creo que a AMC le toca descansar un poquillo...


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Jun 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Enhorabuena por el voto, ha sido por las buenas o por las malas¿?
> 
> A mi al final Openbank no me ha mandado nada, ni Degiro tampoco
> 
> HOLD



Puffff 
llevo un mes volviéndoles locos ( a través de banca privada, un gestor personal que visita a mi abuelo y mi tía cada 3 meses)
Reinsistiendo y ayer me mandaron los papeles y esta mañana la confirmación (bueno, al novio de mi mujer, ya sabes)


----------



## chocolate (9 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> ¿ Cómo veis AMC ? Entré en $37 y estaba pensando salir a $50 para llevarlo al chicharreo diario con WISH o al gran HOLD GME
> No tengo más munición y creo que a AMC le toca descansar un poquillo...



$AMC ahora parece un poco paradilla pero me gusta pensar que a 50$ estuvo GME mucho tiempo y esta también está petada de cortos. Igual le meto algo de chicha a $WISH que hace tiempo llegó a estar a 30$, lástima que la vi ayer y no me atreví.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Jun 2021)

Noticia sin más, pero me gusta salir en Cárpatos, he aprendido mucho siguiéndole









Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




serenitymarkets.com





Gracias por vuestras opiniones de evolución de AMC y GME, que comparto plenamente.
He metido orden de venta para el 60% de AMC y lo llevo hoy a WISH para llevar después todo lo ganado a GME cuando baje después del subidón que espero tenga hoy (oh, diosa fortuna, acompáñame en este viaje)


----------



## Pimp (9 Jun 2021)

No quiero creerlo pero  este fue el que dijo que si pasaba los 14.50 junto con matt que superaríamos el ath de enero y mira si lo superamos por mucho.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> No quiero creerlo pero  este fue el que dijo que si pasaba los 14.50 junto con matt que superaríamos el ath de enero y mira si lo superamos por mucho.



Y yo con mi orden de venta metida a $50...
el broker tiene que velar por mis intereses y hacer la mejor venta posible, verdad? verdad ? verdad ?
Soy un pobre ape !

Edito: me conformo con que los $420 de hoy sean en GME, no soy avaricioso
(acabo de cancelar la orden de venta a $50....ya te invito a algo si pasamos de $60)


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Jun 2021)

Dónde está el DIN DIN DIN ??
Lo mismo no ha encontrado la tila o ha salido ya a buscar a la Jenni


----------



## malvado (9 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Dónde está el DIN DIN DIN ??
> Lo mismo no ha encontrado la tila o ha salido ya a buscar a la Jenni



En 6 minutos


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Jun 2021)

For the 6/9 Share Meeting we have pinned up a direct link to the GameStop online meeting sign up, you will need to make an account to see (best do it now before s overwhelm it.). Here's a run down of what the metting might look like and the vote count won't be filed with the SEC untill 4 business days after the 6/9 meeting , so don't expect to hear Numbers right away and rememeber s we're still waiting for 005 (fixes options fuckery)


De aquí:


----------



## chocolate (9 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
305,58*+5,58 (+1,86 %)
A partir del 9 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*52,84*-2,21 (-4,02 %)
A partir del 9 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Pimp (9 Jun 2021)

Nos han hecho caldo pero ya subiremos


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Jun 2021)

Y la de WISH, espero... 

Han debido ver lo fácil que es atrapar a un mono con un plátano y una red...


----------



## Pimp (9 Jun 2021)

Tiene toda la pinta que ha sido por eso yo no pongo un stop loss en mi vida o dientes de diamante o bicicleta del carrefour


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Jun 2021)

El volumen de GME es llamativo... no llega a 1M... supongo que será por la junta y los resultados porque si no le queda muy poco al SS


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2021)

Bueno a que hora españa es la. Junta? 

A que hora españa se presentan lo s resultados


----------



## chocolate (9 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Y la de WISH, espero...
> 
> Han debido ver lo fácil que es atrapar a un mono con un plátano y una red...



Brutal analogía!! 

$WISH no me sale listada en el broker de ING, debe ser porque está en el Nasdaq+noseque. A ver si me llega la transferencia a NinetyNine y trinco unas pocas.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2021)

unos simios estan haciendo un programa en youtube en directo



Yo no sé inglés, por si alguien es tan amable de comentar puntos fuertes.


----------



## Arceneaux (9 Jun 2021)

Por foros se está comentando mucho $WKHS

Es una de las empresas con más posiciones en corto. Quieren hacer lo mismo que en AMC. De momento ya la han movido de la zona de los 10$ hasta los 16$, aunque está costando, buscad info por si os interesa


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2021)

Se esta diciendo en ese canal que alguien dice que hay 700 millones de votos frente a 70 millones de acciones.... 700 millones de votos a una media de 100 acciones por persona?

LOL


----------



## Zparo reincidente (9 Jun 2021)

En Alemania empiezan con los meme stocks . La están liando con air berlin


----------



## chocolate (9 Jun 2021)

Ojo, que $WISH parece una trampa si no he entendido mal!!


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Jun 2021)

Ya llevan mucho tiempo intentando menear otras acciones para que se diluya la presión. Tanto este hilo como reddit dan fe de ello.


----------



## malvado (9 Jun 2021)

Ruido y más ruido para desviar la atención de GME.

Estoy deseando que salgan las pérdidas de los grandes fondos (que ya se nos ha olvidado a qué vinimos). Por mucho menos de esto en el 29 la gente saltaba por la ventana.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (9 Jun 2021)

están buscando distraer a la gente con nuevas empresas pero el premio gordo es GME

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (9 Jun 2021)

170.000 simios en reddit superstonk.


----------



## Hamtel (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## marbruck (9 Jun 2021)

Hoy es el día del 320,00


----------



## Hamtel (9 Jun 2021)

Hundiéndose en AH


----------



## jorlau (9 Jun 2021)

Ver versión para imprimir<< Volver​GameStop anuncia los nombramientos de director ejecutivo y director financiero
*Matt Furlong, líder veterano en comercio electrónico y ejecutivo de la industria tecnológica, nombrado director ejecutivo
Mike Recupero, ejecutivo de finanzas de la industria de tecnología experimentado, nombrado director financiero*​GRAPEVINE, Texas, 9 de junio de 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME) ("GameStop" o la "Compañía") anunció hoy que ha designado a Matt Furlong como director ejecutivo y Mike Recupero como director financiero. Oficial. Furlong y Recupero se unen desde Amazon, donde cada uno de ellos ocupó cargos de alto nivel y supervisó varias iniciativas de crecimiento durante sus respectivos mandatos. La fecha de inicio de Furlong es el 21 de junio de 2021 y la fecha de inicio de Recupero es el 12 de julio de 2021.
El Sr. Furlong es un líder veterano en comercio electrónico con gran experiencia en la implementación de estrategias de crecimiento en distintas geografías y categorías de productos globales. Más recientemente, fue Country Leader y supervisó el negocio de Amazon en Australia durante un período de crecimiento sustancial. Anteriormente, fue asesor técnico del director del negocio de consumo de Amazon en América del Norte. A lo largo de sus casi nueve años en Amazon, también dirigió una variedad de categorías de productos y supervisó una fuerte expansión de la participación de mercado. El Sr. Furlong comenzó su carrera en Procter & Gamble, donde fue un ejecutivo enfocado en estrategias de marca, marketing y ventas.
El Sr. Recupero es un experimentado ejecutivo financiero de la industria de la tecnología, que pasó más de 17 años en Amazon respaldando el crecimiento en todas las geografías globales y categorías de productos. Más recientemente, se desempeñó como director financiero del negocio de consumo de América del Norte después de desempeñarse como director financiero de Prime Video. Anteriormente se desempeñó como director financiero del negocio de consumo europeo. Comenzó su carrera en Amazon, ocupando puestos de Analista, Gerente y Director de creciente responsabilidad. 
Estos nombramientos reflejan el enfoque de la Junta renovada en construir una empresa de tecnología e invertir en el crecimiento.




HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (9 Jun 2021)

Se ha vuelto loca la cotización. Sube y baja de 20 en 20


----------



## Hamtel (9 Jun 2021)

__





GameStop Releases First Quarter 2021 Financial Results | Gamestop Corp.







investor.gamestop.com


----------



## jorlau (9 Jun 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hundiéndose en AH



Buenos resultados, buenos nombramientos y el precio baja, lo normal en estas situaciones.

HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otros 5 milloncitos de acciones que van a ampliar dicen.


----------



## marbruck (9 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Otros 5 milloncitos de acciones que van a ampliar dicen.



Ha hecho la petición para esa emisión?


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Ha hecho la petición para esa emisión?




Eso ponen, que van a realizar la peticion, en su informe oficial de ganancias.


Por otro lado, han salido los votos oficiales.... 55 millones

Osea que los del superstonks se han columpiado en su directo, pero bien.

Asi que nada, psrece que nuevo revolcon y veremos si por lo menos van a ser minimos. Crecientes


----------



## jorlau (9 Jun 2021)

HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2021)

Por cierto, y dije hace tiempo que mis 10 acciones de 155 que tenia en 275 las iba a holdesr su puta madre mientras la empresa se dedica a hacer ampliaciones de capital.

Tengo una reforma y mira tu que justo ayer las solte ayer en 325 con take profit en subida, asi que viendo el after hours, voy a poner la casa bonita y ya veremos a que precio las vuelvo a recomprar.


----------



## marbruck (10 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Eso ponen, que van a realizar la peticion, en su informe oficial de ganancias.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, han salido los votos oficiales.... 55 millones
> ...



Joo pues vaya putada, 5 millones más diluidos...

55 Millones de votos son muchos millones, no? yo por ejemplo no voté con las mías (menudo follón).


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Joo pues vaya putada, 5 millones más diluidos...
> 
> 55 Millones de votos son muchos millones, no? yo por ejemplo no voté con las mías (menudo follón).




Pues si, son muchos muchos para una junta de accionistas normal.

Ahora bien, estas dificultades y el pedir los codigos de verificacion que en muchos lugares valian mucha pasta era pata acreditar que habia cientos o miles de millones de acciones artificiales.... Y no se ha demostrado por ahora.

Asi pues, aunque las hay y lo sabemos,. No parecen ser 7.000 millones, por lo que pudiera llegar a subir decenas de millones.

Suerte que todo nos vaya muy bien y veamos los 10.000 algun dia. 

Porque encima los. Cortos normales estan bloquados para paco el del bar, por lo que no vamos a contar con esos cortos suicidas apoyando la subida


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

Esa es mi opinion y respeto cualquier otra, que cada uno siga la operativa que crea conveniente, y que va a tardar tiempo, tambien, y salvo sorpresa, nos vamos para abajo.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Jun 2021)

__





Inline XBRL Viewer






www.sec.gov


----------



## Hamtel (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## Insurrección (10 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por cierto, y dije hace tiempo que mis 10 acciones de 155 que tenia en 275 las iba a holdesr su puta madre mientras la empresa se dedica a hacer ampliaciones de capital.
> 
> Tengo una reforma y mira tu que justo ayer las solte ayer en 325 con take profit en subida, asi que viendo el after hours, voy a poner la casa bonita y ya veremos a que precio las vuelvo a recomprar.





antoniussss dijo:


> Esa es mi opinion y respeto cualquier otra, que cada uno siga la operativa que crea conveniente, y que va a tardar tiempo, tambien, y salvo sorpresa, nos vamos para abajo.



La verdad es que haces muy bien. Yo hoy voy a vender algunas de las que tengo, se esperaba como agua de mayo la junta, la chispa que prendiera la mecha y la verdad es que ha sido una puta mierda.

Y para colmo lo quieren volver a hacer, diluir con otros 5 millones de acciones, todo muy proMOASS, sí, sí. Ya tuvimos dilución de 3,5 millones, pues ahora otra y vosotros seguid holdeando simios... en fin...

Lo que no faltan son post en reddit soltando lo chachi piruli que es soltar otros 5 millones de acciones y que haya 54 millones de votos cuando todo el mundo esperaba una salvajada de cientos de millones.

En septiembre otra dilución de 20 millones y todos tan contentos. Por qué no?

Pues viene cojonuda en el after hours, a ver el premarket.


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Jun 2021)

Pues no me considero un naked foreros, pero no me ha gustado la exposición de ayer, ni los 5 millones.
Tranquilo que cuando decida salir cerraré la puerta que lleva abierta desde el pasado enero. Tampoco se perderá nada con mi salida.


----------



## jorlau (10 Jun 2021)

Ha seguido la tendencia, buenos resultados, bajada de precio, esta vez han innovado haciéndolo en AH.

En cuanto a la votación, no se puede informar en los documentos oficiales de más votos q acciones existentes, por lo q despues del ajuste oportuno han informado q ha votado el 100% de la flotacion, por lo q debe de haber muchisimos más votos.

Y sin contar los q no los han dejado votar, como por ejemplo Degiro q al final nos ha hecho el gato.


HOLD


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Jun 2021)

Pues su poesía, hoy me ha cansado. No habré dormido bien, pero es raro, ya que cuando baja duermo de puta madre.
Puede ser que este de bajón y sea que estoy un poco deprimido.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Jun 2021)

Dicen que pueden poner 5.000. 000 de acciones cada cierto tiempo pero que no están obligados. Dependerá de las circunstancias. Esto ya lo sabíamos


----------



## Hamtel (10 Jun 2021)

Además, la Compañía tiene la intención de presentar ante la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EE. UU. Un prospecto complementario al prospecto base incluido en la declaración de registro de la Compañía en el Formulario S-3 (Archivo No. 333-251197) bajo el cual la Compañía puede ofrecer y vender hasta 5 millones de acciones de sus acciones ordinarias, de vez en cuando, en ofertas "en el mercado". La Compañía tiene la intención de utilizar los ingresos netos para fines corporativos generales, así como para invertir en iniciativas de crecimiento y mantener un balance general sólido. El momento y el monto de cualquier venta de acciones, si las hubiera, dependerán de una variedad de factores, incluidas las condiciones del mercado prevalecientes, el precio de negociación de las acciones y otros factores determinados por la Compañía.

Antes de invertir, lea el suplemento del prospecto (después de que se presente) y el prospecto base en la declaración de registro y otros documentos que la Compañía presenta ante la SEC para obtener información más completa sobre la Compañía y la oferta. Los documentos presentados ante la SEC se pueden obtener de forma gratuita visitando EDGAR en el sitio web de la SEC en www.sec.gov. Este comunicado de prensa no constituirá una oferta de venta o una solicitud de una oferta para comprar ningún valor, ni habrá ninguna venta de las acciones ordinarias de la Compañía en ningún estado o jurisdicción en el que dicha oferta, solicitud o venta sea ilegal antes. al registro o calificación bajo las leyes de valores de dicho estado o jurisdicción.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 Jun 2021)

ni el postmarket de ayer ni el premakert de ahora me van a fastidiar

arriba ese animo!!


----------



## Insurrección (10 Jun 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Además, la Compañía tiene la intención de presentar ante la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EE. UU. Un prospecto complementario al prospecto base incluido en la declaración de registro de la Compañía en el Formulario S-3 (Archivo No. 333-251197) bajo el cual la Compañía puede ofrecer y vender hasta 5 millones de acciones de sus acciones ordinarias, de vez en cuando, en ofertas "en el mercado". La Compañía tiene la intención de utilizar los ingresos netos para fines corporativos generales, así como para invertir en iniciativas de crecimiento y mantener un balance general sólido. El momento y el monto de cualquier venta de acciones, si las hubiera, dependerán de una variedad de factores, incluidas las condiciones del mercado prevalecientes, el precio de negociación de las acciones y otros factores determinados por la Compañía.
> 
> Antes de invertir, lea el suplemento del prospecto (después de que se presente) y el prospecto base en la declaración de registro y otros documentos que la Compañía presenta ante la SEC para obtener información más completa sobre la Compañía y la oferta. Los documentos presentados ante la SEC se pueden obtener de forma gratuita visitando EDGAR en el sitio web de la SEC en www.sec.gov. Este comunicado de prensa no constituirá una oferta de venta o una solicitud de una oferta para comprar ningún valor, ni habrá ninguna venta de las acciones ordinarias de la Compañía en ningún estado o jurisdicción en el que dicha oferta, solicitud o venta sea ilegal antes. al registro o calificación bajo las leyes de valores de dicho estado o jurisdicción.



Cuando los 3,5 millones de acciones tampoco estaban obligados, y cuando nos quisimos dar cuenta ya las habían colocado.

A ver si hay suerte y ponen en el mercado otros 200 millones de acciones porque parece que eso es genial para la empresa, no tanto para el MOASS, que es lo que a mí, y a todos los que estamos aquí nos interesa.


----------



## marvinhess (10 Jun 2021)

Tranquilo amigo que sigo atento a todo y con las manos de diamante jajaja, es que desde que se empezó el hilo llevo unos meses muy liado con el trabajo, y varias entrevistas que estoy realizando, no me da la vida para postear en el foro, pero sigo en la brecha.


----------



## marvinhess (10 Jun 2021)

Jajajaja en realidad yo no pedí nada, pero las primeras semanas fueron casi dedicar 12 horas al hilo promocionando atento y los primeros días me curré el resumen y como podía todo entenderse, además que es un tema bastante interesante y este es un hilo de calidad (quiero pensar). Al final más que qué conseguí yo, fue qué conseguisteis vosotros dando forma al hilo y hablando del tema. Es más cosa vuestra que mía.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

Lo de que los voton superan el float es una tonteria supina, una parida. 

Precisamente a las juntas de accionistas van los mas gordos y los institucionales, no solo los minoristas del float.


----------



## Pimp (10 Jun 2021)

Dia rojo ??? pues se compra mas y listo es fácil ser un ape nunca hay malos días, solo días de oferta


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (10 Jun 2021)

Pero ande vas alma de cántaro !
Escribe cuando quieras o no lo hagas... pero quédate por aquí
Yo te voy a echar mucho de menos... llevo poco por aquí pero valoro mucho tus aportaciones.
Envíamelas por privado si te vas o abrimos un hilo para los 2 (no homo)


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (10 Jun 2021)

Voy a esperar a ver las reacciones de la junta pero cierto es que no me ha gustado lo de crear acciones, aunque es comprensible y positivo para el negocio nos puede fastidiar el MOASS... no sabemos todos los intereses que puede haber detrás.
Que la acción se pare o caiga en el AH o siga cayendo hoy no me preocupa lo más mínimo, a ver si nuestros amigos apes sapiens nos dan esperanzas desde las américas

HOLD !
And HOLD !


----------



## Faldo (10 Jun 2021)

La cague bien . Como tengo los fondos por mi mujer bloqueados para estas cosas (una larga historia) quería arañar una acción de GME mas y cuando empezó este rally mande una orden de venta en 260 cuando estaba en 200 esperando que metiese una subida gorda ese mismo día y luego una bajada brusca para arañar alguna acción mas, no paso así que me olvide. Pero pensaba que la orden la puse para el día y y resulta que la puse "hasta cancelación" y se ejecuto un par de días mas tarde. I ahora que miro la cotización, veo que ha subido, voy al broker a ver si ya me puedo comprara el Lambo y veo que lo vendi todoooooooo . Y tampoco he sacado tanto, porque fui de los tontos que compraron justo después de la primera subida a 219$.

No me atrevo a meterme otra vez hasta que no baje a 200 por lo menos.


----------



## algoma (10 Jun 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Esto es una gran chorrada. Los de superstonk se flipan buscando cualquier explicación por ilógica que sea.
Si hubieran recortado votos proporcionalmente como sugieren, el total de votos después del ajuste serían 70 millones, no 55 (que coincide más o menos, pero no exactamente, con el float y por eso se confunden tratando de interpretar esta coincidencia; los 70 millones pueden votar por lo que no tiene ningún sentido contar sólo el float.)

La verdad es que lo de que "sólo" sean 55 millones no es una buena noticia. Es cierto que es un valor alto y no descarta que haya muchas más acciones circulando que 70 millones, puesto que mucha gente (entre los que me incluyo) no pudo votar, y muchos compraron también a partir del 15 de abril (aunque algunos también venderían). Pero desde luego no lo confirma tampoco, aunque en superstonk pretendan ignorarlo.

Y para que se dé el MOASS tiene que haber algún catalista que suba el precio, éste lo hubiera sido si el recuento hubiera sido más alto. (Lo que dicen por ahí también de que eventualmente tendrán que cubrir sus cortos porque pagan intereses por las acciones prestadas es falso también; mientras el resto de sus inversiones les rente más que el bajo porcentaje que pagan por sus cortos y mientras no tengan margin calls, podrán seguir manteniéndolos.) Y sin tener evidencia firme de un gran número de cortos, es más dudoso ahora que el precio llegue a subir hasta que lleguen las margin calls.


----------



## chocolate (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

Luego en mercado abierto voy a dar mi opinion sobre todo este asunto.


----------



## chocolate (10 Jun 2021)

Mientras Jenni está calentando la banda me gustaría comentar que las discusiones entre apes solo consumen energía y generan frustración. Creo que es respetable lo que haga cada uno con sus tendies o su forma de interpretar un futuro que aún no se ha dado. No todos tenemos lo mísmo invertido o nuestra situación puede que no sea ni remotamente parecida a la del ape de al lado. Pero bueno, que sabré yo?

Loading Jenni... 25%


----------



## chocolate (10 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
283,73*-18,83 (-6,22%)
A partir del 10 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*47,96*-1,38 (-2,80 %)
A partir del 10 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Pimp (10 Jun 2021)

Se viene buen día creo gme tuvo unas noticias macanudas y AMC aun tiene mas cortos de lo que se espera, ósea una locura y nada clov a lo suyo sigue subiendo


----------



## Buscape (10 Jun 2021)

Diamond hands bruders

HOLD


----------



## Buscape (10 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> 
> *GameStop Corp. (GME)
> 283,73*-18,83 (-6,22%)
> ...



NO veas como pilotaba la Jenny


----------



## Hamtel (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Luego en mercado abierto voy a dar mi opinion sobre todo este asunto.




Amos a ver amos a ver,

Una cosa es saber que de alguna manera ha habido cortos desnudos o cortos de una u otra manera y otra cosa es tomar el pelo al personal:

1º ¿Por qué la Junta de Accionistas no se transmitió en directo? Cualquier empresa paco del mercado continuo español la transmite. Encima Prohibiendo realizar cualquier foto o grabación del evento.

Del punto 1 se desprende:

A) Algunos floreros del Reddit hicieron un programa en Youtube, con información de algún forero que estaba dentro. Programa Paco Paco digno de la España Paquil, gritando cada vez que subía un 1% y lanzando bulos como:

-Nos filtran desde la reunión, confirmado, han votado más acciones de las reales, mas de 70 M de personas (Personas, no votos) han votado.

Realmente lo que había pasado es que se había aprobado los puntos de la junta, y hay una frase estándar que también la he visto en las acciones de España, "los votos superan los necesarios para aprobarse."

Por supuesto no quería decir que había mas de 70 millones de votos (e incluso hablaban de personas)



2º Llegan los informes oficiales y muestran 58 M mas menos de votos................

A) El número de votos es mayor al Fleet Float ¿????????????????????????? ¿y? AQUÍ VOTA EL FLEET FLOAT Y EL RESTO, como COHEN que tiene el sólo 8 millones de acciones.

B) Si acaso, y bien explicado sería que oficialmente NUNCA se puede dar un resultado mayor de votos a las acciones existentes, por lo que:

O bien hacen alguna corrección estadística estimada en la parte donde hay un sobrevoto (Por ejemplo, si el fleet float son 35 M, y han llegado 700 millones de votos, y se estima que hay 750 millones de acciones sintenticas, el resultado de votos del fleet float es 34 M de 35 M.

o bien saben por A, B, C, datos reales acumulados de todos los brokers, y saben al dedillo que han votado del fleet float 700 millones de 750 millones, por lo que hacen una regla de 3, y eso son los resultados de votos del fleet float: 34 M de 35 M

D) Los votos son reales, pero 100 millones o 500 millones de personas en el mundo tienen de 1 a 5 acciones en GME y han pasado de votar (En muchos sitios te valía pasta, en otros era un engorro.

E) Los votos son reales, ha votado todo dios, no hay acciones sintenticas, pero se ha usado algun otro producto en la sombra para acortar o seguir acortando.

F) Todo es real, en su día había un montón de cortos y acciones sintéticas que se piraron hasta dispararla a 500, ahora no hay practicamente, y nunca mas va a subir de 500.


Pues lo veremos proximamente.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Amos a ver amos a ver,
> 
> Una cosa es saber que de alguna manera ha habido cortos desnudos o cortos de una u otra manera y otra cosa es tomar el pelo al personal:
> 
> ...




Para mas información, acceder aquí y darle a traducir automáticamente:


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

Por ultimo sobre las votaciones, me hace gracia este informe de 2019





__





Document






www.sec.gov





Frente a este informe de ayer





__





Inline XBRL Viewer






www.sec.gov






¿qué numero de acciones había en 2019? no sé dónde buscarlo.


Pero os lo resumo, en 2019 votaron mas que en 2021.


Cierto es que en 2020 según veo el 8k de votos, votaron 30M


----------



## chocolate (10 Jun 2021)

Acabo de comprar otra $GME y no creo que sea la última. Tanta manipulación y miedo por parte de los HF hacen que recuerde el sentido original de todo esto.


----------



## malvado (10 Jun 2021)

¿Todo este ruido porque estamos donde hace 5 días? 

No se de qué nos sorprendemos. En GME hay mucha MUCHA MUCHA pasta en juego. No me quiero ni imaginar lo que estará pasando estos días entre bambalinas (me juego un sugus que hasta amenezas reales de muerte, intentos de soborno o sobornos reales por muchos millones de dólares a determinados personajes, etc. etc.).

Si estuviérais a punto de perder miles de millones de dólares y fuerais unos cabrones sin escrúpulos, ¿hasta dónde estaríais dispuestos a llegar? ¿Qué son 10, 20, 50 millones de dólares en comparación?

Ahora la empresa hace un comunicado que se reserva el derecho a crear acciones (joder, como todas las empresas) y los simios empiezan a saltar en la jaula. El objetivo de la empresa no es hacernos ricos, es tener un plan de negocio viable y sostenible. Llevarse a los HF por delante es un efecto colateral.

Yo he venido a palmar pasta y ver como los HF quiebran (y a discutirlo aquí en este hilo entre foto y foto de Jenny)


----------



## marbruck (10 Jun 2021)

No creo que sea preocupación por la bajada, al menos en mi caso, ojalá baje más y así podemos comprar más, es más bien desilusión de que ya nos anuncian que van a diluir otros 5 millones el MOASS. Si seguimos así sacando millones de acciones nuevas cada x tiempo habremos ayudado mucho a la empresa, pero los fondos de cortos saldrán de esta vivos, y nosotros sin el lambo.

Vale, cada uno mira por sus intereses, pero entonces no nos engañemos pensando que Cohen nos va a ayudar, porque parece que va a lo suyo por mucho twitt que haga haciendo guiños a los simios.


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Jun 2021)

Secundo lo dicho, por la bajada ningún miedo. Desilusión por la convención exclusivamente. Y sigo en GME y AMC después de apagar el calentón.


----------



## marvinhess (10 Jun 2021)

Por cierto, no lo comenté en el hilo pero en Marzo me contactaron para meter publi en él pero pasé de él completamente para mantener el hilo como algo que realmente es bueno y que además ha ayudado a muchos (entre ellos yo) a comprender mejor todo el mundo este. Os adjunto copia del mensaje, mas que nada para que tengáis localizado al usuario que me lo ofreció también.


----------



## Insurrección (10 Jun 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> No creo que sea preocupación por la bajada, al menos en mi caso, ojalá baje más y así podemos comprar más, es más bien desilusión de que ya nos anuncian que van a diluir otros 5 millones el MOASS. Si seguimos así sacando millones de acciones nuevas cada x tiempo habremos ayudado mucho a la empresa, pero los fondos de cortos saldrán de esta vivos, y nosotros sin el lambo.
> 
> Vale, cada uno mira por sus intereses, pero entonces no nos engañemos pensando que Cohen nos va a ayudar, porque parece que va a lo suyo por mucho twitt que haga haciendo guiños a los simios.



Totalmente de acuerdo, la junta de accionistas era un hito total, todos los simios esperando al 9 de junio, un hype de la hostia...

Resultado: el 10 de junio probablemente bajemos un 30%

Y eso es lo que no me mola nada, que no sea un día cualquiera, que sea justo después de la junta, el punto de partida del despegue definitivo.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

ah, no, ningún miedo, suscribo todo lo dicho por el resto de compas, y sé que esto va a bajar de 200 en algún momento puntual.


----------



## malvado (10 Jun 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> No creo que sea preocupación por la bajada, al menos en mi caso, ojalá baje más y así podemos comprar más, es más bien desilusión de que ya nos anuncian que van a diluir otros 5 millones el MOASS. Si seguimos así sacando millones de acciones nuevas cada x tiempo habremos ayudado mucho a la empresa, pero los fondos de cortos saldrán de esta vivos, y nosotros sin el lambo.
> 
> Vale, cada uno mira por sus intereses, pero entonces no nos engañemos pensando que Cohen nos va a ayudar, porque parece que va a lo suyo por mucho twitt que haga haciendo guiños a los simios.



Teniendo en cuenta que los fondos se pusieron cortos con la acción a ¿40? ¿menos? Mucho tiene que bajar la acción para que no pierdan hasta la camisa ¿Salir vivo? Es relativo. Si te cortan las piernas y te rompen los brazos, ¿estás vivo? Sí, pero a qué precio.

Todo lo que no sea que la empresa quiebre (y está con mejor salud que nunca) va a hacer palmar mucha pasta.

El MOASS es un efecto colateral del vencimiento de los cortos. Nunca fue una estrategia en sí misma, ni es algo sobre lo que realmente tengamos control. Esto ha sido una lección para que HF no hundan empresas viables para arañar unos cuantos millones de dólares más, y vaya si está funcionando. Karma en su mejor versión. Seguro que la próxima vez se lo piensan.

Seguirá habiendo cortos, pero se pensarán dos veces si usarlos como armas de destrucción masiva de empresas.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que los fondos se pusieron cortos con la acción a ¿40? ¿menos? Mucho tiene que bajar la acción para que no pierdan hasta la camisa ¿Salir vivo? Es relativo. Si te cortan las piernas y te rompen los brazos, ¿estás vivo? Sí, pero a qué precio.
> 
> Todo lo que no sea que la empresa quiebre (y está con mejor salud que nunca) va a hacer palmar mucha pasta.
> 
> ...



Por ahí se ha dicho que la empresa está libre de deudas, y eso es mentira. Lo que ha hecho es cancelar un préstamo senior a largo plazo, pero sigue teniendo 1.200-1.400 aprox de deuda Vs 700 Millones de efectivo, y este primer trimestre sigue en pérdidas (-60M).


----------



## algoma (10 Jun 2021)

Llamadme paperhands, pero yo he vendido hoy la mayoría de lo que tenía (llevaba holdeando GME desde marzo). He dejado algo y he comprado opciones por si vuelve a subir estas próximas semanas, pero la verdad es que después del anuncio del número de votos lo veo muy difícil ya. He sacado unos 60K de beneficios netos así que no me puedo quejar, pero esperaba mucho más potencialmente en el MOASS. Suerte a los que os quedéis.


----------



## WhiteRose (10 Jun 2021)

yo he vendido otro cacho, ese cacho lo recompro a 201 probablemente.


----------



## Bonico (10 Jun 2021)

algoma dijo:


> Llamadme paperhands, pero yo he vendido hoy la mayoría de lo que tenía (llevaba holdeando GME desde marzo). He dejado algo y he comprado opciones por si vuelve a subir estas próximas semanas, pero la verdad es que después del anuncio del número de votos lo veo muy difícil ya. He sacado unos 60K de beneficios netos así que no me puedo quejar, pero esperaba mucho más potencialmente en el MOASS. Suerte a los que os quedéis.



Paperhands y MARICÓN. Roma no acepta traidores, eres una rata en cuanto a lucha se refiere. Enhorabuena por tus 60k, vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## Tars (10 Jun 2021)

A la próxima que se vaya a 300 vendo y recompro cuando caiga.


----------



## ilmanel (10 Jun 2021)

Cae un poco y ya vendéis, menudos flojos


----------



## Buscape (10 Jun 2021)

Resistencia ahora en 240.

HOLD


----------



## algoma (10 Jun 2021)

Bonico dijo:


> Paperhands y MARICÓN. Roma no acepta traidores, eres una rata en cuanto a lucha se refiere. Enhorabuena por tus 60k, vete a tomar por culo.



Jajaja tío, que esto no es una religión, no se trata de aceptar los preceptos del sacerdote y seguir sin cuestionarse nada. He dado mis argumentos en un post anterior. A día de hoy no hay mucha evidencia de que siga habiendo una fracción significativa de cortos o de que haya naked shorts, el recuento de votos era clave.



ilmanel dijo:


> Cae un poco y ya vendéis, menudos flojos



No es por la caída, no vendí cuando cayó a 140 por ejemplo. Simplemente he reevaluado la evidencia existente hasta ahora con los últimos datos.


----------



## Pimp (10 Jun 2021)

GME va a rebotar que flipais no seas judios y os ceguéis ahora toca remar chavales


----------



## chocolate (10 Jun 2021)

Lo malo de vender es que si empieza el MOASS e intentas trincar alguna luego ya no la pillas


----------



## Pimp (10 Jun 2021)

Mis acciones se quedan conmigo no soy maricon y tengo la testosterona en niveles altos 0 miedo


----------



## Insurrección (10 Jun 2021)

Bonico dijo:


> Paperhands y MARICÓN. Roma no acepta traidores, eres una rata en cuanto a lucha se refiere. Enhorabuena por tus 60k, vete a tomar por culo.



Es acojonante, GME va a sacar otros 5 millones de acciones y te pones a insultar a un tipo que hace con su dinero lo que le sale de los putos cojones.

Esa rabia que tienes igual deberías dirigirla hacia RC y no contra un forero. En fin, esto empieza a parecer una religión.


----------



## WhiteRose (10 Jun 2021)

Mañana tocará el soporte en 230 y tal vez aprovechen con los ETFs para joderla más, si es así, el martes creo que me toca volver a comprar lo vendido a unos 180. No estoy para dejar el dinero ahí ocioso, ya me jodió no haberlo hecho en muchas otras ocasiones, de algo hay que vivir.

Que cuenten que mi suelo y el de millones de simios es 180 y el volumen se pintará de verde.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

No mola parecer secta rollo Criptomonedas,

Es muy bonito ser Diamond Hands, yo el primero, pero con las que tengo a XX o 1XX, el resto cada vez que el precio toca los 300, el hijo puta del Cohen mete una nueva ampliación de capital, así que a tomar por culo y efectivo pa mi cuenta.

Ya habrá FUD de verdad y estoy seguro que las recompraré más bajas.

Y si no, pues me da igual, me quedan 115 acciones para disfrutar el MOASS.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Jun 2021)

GME seguramente pase al Russell 1000 al final de mes


----------



## Será en Octubre (10 Jun 2021)

Como veis entrarle a gme hoy?


----------



## -Galaiko (10 Jun 2021)

Vaya por delante que cada uno haga con su pasta lo que quiera, aunque en este hilo mola holdear e ir hasta el final, pero no de ahora desde el principio. La idea original fue ir a muerte con pasta que pudieras perder, puede salir bien o puede salir mal, pero que la jugada de los de WSB era real es un hecho. Y así vienen pasando cosas, una volatilidad enorme en subidas y bajadas y los apes pasando y Holdeando con sus diamonds hands, yendo hasta el final y ver como acaba, patinete o lambo  .
¿Cuántas veces ya se dijo que habían cubierto los cortos, que esto ya se acabo, que mejor vendan ya, antes de que pierdan todo?
Ya ni me acuerdo.

Mira quien no vende y si compra, 


lo irónico es que los mismos que te dicen que esta acción realmente vale 4,5 dólares están comprando millones por 40 y 50 y 60 dólares y el interés de los cortos no para de subir, cuando empiece a bajar el interés podre empezar a pensar que esto va camino de acabar.


Si alguien me hace el favor de explicarlo le estaré agradecido. 

AMC Stock Forecast, Price & News (AMC Entertainment)


Acabo de ver como una acción, ORPH (no meme stock) acaba de hacer un +1100%, están flipando los pocos que tenían acciones.
Yo no tengo solo lo vi, estaba mirando los intereses en cortos de varias empresas y cuando estaba mirando esta hizo booooooommmmm.


----------



## Pimp (10 Jun 2021)

Matt en fox


----------



## Tars (10 Jun 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Vaya por delante que cada uno haga con su pasta lo que quiera, aunque en este hilo mola holdear e ir hasta el final, pero no de ahora desde el principio. La idea original fue ir a muerte con pasta que pudieras perder, puede salir bien o puede salir mal, pero que la jugada de los de WSB era real es un hecho. Y así vienen pasando cosas, una volatilidad enorme en subidas y bajadas y los apes pasando y Holdeando con sus diamonds hands, yendo hasta el final y ver como acaba, patinete o lambo  .
> ¿Cuántas veces ya se dijo que habían cubierto los cortos, que esto ya se acabo, que mejor vendan ya, antes de que pierdan todo?
> Ya ni me acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Entonces hold o no hold?


----------



## marbruck (10 Jun 2021)

Ya, hace poco sacaron 3millones y medio. Ahora dicen que puede que saquen otros 5 millones (evidentemente lo harán, sino lo negarían categóricamente para seguir haciendo "marca" con los simios).


----------



## marbruck (10 Jun 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Mañana tocará el soporte en 230 y tal vez aprovechen con los ETFs para joderla más, si es así, el martes creo que me toca volver a comprar lo vendido a unos 180. No estoy para dejar el dinero ahí ocioso, ya me jodió no haberlo hecho en muchas otras ocasiones, de algo hay que vivir.
> 
> Que cuenten que mi suelo y el de millones de simios es 180 y el volumen se pintará de verde.



Yo con la prevision de venta esa de millones y los que puedan venir, hasta que no toque 140 no compro mas.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Jun 2021)

249.000 simios en línea en superstonk


----------



## WhiteRose (10 Jun 2021)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Como veis entrarle a gme hoy?



Lo veo mal:


----------



## -Galaiko (10 Jun 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Entonces hold o no hold?









Esto, salvando las distancias, podría verse como si fuéramos 30 tíos en una carabela intentando cruzar un océano por primera vez. Esto es otra tormenta mas, hay algunas mas fuertes y otras mas suaves pero no vamos a dar la vuelta.


----------



## WhiteRose (10 Jun 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Entonces hold o no hold?



Hay que estar dentro siempre, esto es para toda la vida. Pero mejor estar con poco hasta ver como se desenvuelve o si tienes mucho vender parte.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Como veis entrarle a gme hoy?



Ni puta idea, lo mismo mañana se marca un GAP del +50 % o sigue desangrándose al -20%


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2021)

Aquí hay que darse cuenta de las cosas:

El superhype generado en Reddit con la junta y los resultados, más las paridas de que había 70 millones de personas votando, habrán pillado a muchísimos a +300. (Casi , casi caigo yo)

Los cortos lo huelen, son psicópatas y van a ir a por sangre.

Los que claudiquen se irán con pérdidas, los que aguanten, tendrán los huevos cuadrados y espero que pasta ahorrada.
Ni que decir tiene si alguno se ha hinchado a comprar opciones o largos en Cfds estos días, y a los largos les pueden triturar las garantías y obligarles a vender.


Así pues, vienen unas semanas interesantes para pillar buenos descuentos, parece.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Jun 2021)

424B5


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Jun 2021)

Será que han vendido "hasta 5 millones de acciones", la línea es bastante suave. Ya veremos...
Se cubrió un gap que se había quedado tonto hace ya unos cuantos días, por cierto.


----------



## Insurrección (10 Jun 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Vaya por delante que cada uno haga con su pasta lo que quiera, aunque en este hilo mola holdear e ir hasta el final, pero no de ahora desde el principio. La idea original fue ir a muerte con pasta que pudieras perder, puede salir bien o puede salir mal, pero que la jugada de los de WSB era real es un hecho. Y así vienen pasando cosas, una volatilidad enorme en subidas y bajadas y los apes pasando y Holdeando con sus diamonds hands, yendo hasta el final y ver como acaba, patinete o lambo  .
> ¿Cuántas veces ya se dijo que habían cubierto los cortos, que esto ya se acabo, que mejor vendan ya, antes de que pierdan todo?
> Ya ni me acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Claro que mola holdear, pero si yo lo hago y la empresa se dedica a diluir la acción pues como que me están poniendo palos en las ruedas.

GME está aprovechando el hype `para financiarse totalmente gratis gracias a los simios.

Hay detalles que me hacen pensar que nos están tomando el pelo. No me jodas, otros 5 millones de acciones...

Y si después de verano sacan otros 5 millones ??? O eso ya no sería aceptable ???


----------



## -Galaiko (10 Jun 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> 424B5





Insurrección dijo:


> Claro que mola holdear, pero si yo lo hago y la empresa se dedica a diluir la acción pues como que me están poniendo palos en las ruedas.
> 
> GME está aprovechando el hype `para financiarse totalmente gratis gracias a los simios.
> 
> ...



Como puse en mi post anterior, primero que nada, cada uno hace con su pasta lo que quiera, si vendes, pues bien si holdeas pues mejor.
¿Está aprovechando GME el tirón? Normal, casi estaban en la ruina.
Ya lo han hecho hace un mes con las 3,5 millones de acciones que vendieron ¿y que paso? Siguió subiendo.
No se, solo soy un retard ape y seguiré holeando hasta el infinito y mas allá.  







También decir que tengo mucho margen, y perder no creo que pierda, compre a 67 y a 7, si veo que vamos a llegar a eso venderé y ya después se vera.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## algoma (11 Jun 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Claro que mola holdear, pero si yo lo hago y la empresa se dedica a diluir la acción pues como que me están poniendo palos en las ruedas.
> 
> GME está aprovechando el hype `para financiarse totalmente gratis gracias a los simios.
> 
> ...



Es que es esto. Todos los tweets absurdos del Cohen y Gamestop, que si bromeando con el moass o dando a entender que estaba cerca (pero sin decir nada realmente, permaneciendo ambiguos) parecen una tomadura de pelo a estas alturas. Se los podrían haber ahorrado. 
Ahora, tampoco entiendo cuánto les vale la pena seguir esa estrategia que acabará cabreando a un gran número de sus actuales inversores...


----------



## jorlau (11 Jun 2021)

algoma dijo:


> Es que es esto. Todos los tweets absurdos del Cohen y Gamestop, que si bromeando con el moass o dando a entender que estaba cerca (pero sin decir nada realmente, permaneciendo ambiguos) parecen una tomadura de pelo a estas alturas. Se los podrían haber ahorrado.
> Ahora, tampoco entiendo cuánto les vale la pena seguir esa estrategia que acabará cabreando a un gran número de sus actuales inversores...



Los twets son twets y hay q tomárselo con sentido del humor, nada más.

Tiene q haber implicaciones legales q a nosotros se nos escapan pero q la empresa tiene q tener en cuenta.

Ellos tienen datos q nosotros desconocemos y estoy convencido q con la emisión de acciones ellos se protegen y ganan capital y los cortos no tienen ni pa pipas.


Son mis pensamientos.

HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (11 Jun 2021)

Estaré muy atento las 2 últimas horas hoy.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (11 Jun 2021)

Buenos días, tardes ya

Sigo creyendo en el MOASS; Soy un simple ape y como no tengo ni idea de nada pues prefiero creer en el MOASS que ponerme triste.

Pero en el peor de los casos seremos accionistas de una empresa que cada vez vale más por sí misma. Y aunque no sé si eso serían $5/share, $140/share ó $500/share pues ahí seguiré holdeando, pensando que hay algún malvado HF sufriendo su escarmiento.

* ¿ Alguien sabe cuál podría ser el valor de esta acción por fundamentales?
Cotización GameStop Corp | GME | Morningstar



* ¿ Cuántas acciones en corto quedan?
¿esto es creíble?
GME Short Interest Ratio (GameStop)
*¿ Cuál es la nueva hoja de ruta?
Yo me he quedado con la importancia del T+21 (T+35), según lo cual no vamos mal mientras no perdamos los $180

ENLACE 1



ENLACE 2



January 15 --> February 24 - March 10; Parabolic Move
April 16 --> May 25 - June 9; Parabolic Move (Maybe more movement to come)
July 16 --> August 24 - September 8; Parabolic Move (Projected)


----------



## chocolate (11 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
222.12*+1.73 (+0.78%)
A partir del 11 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*44.77*+1.96 (+4.58%)
A partir del 11 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## malvado (11 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días, tardes ya
> 
> Sigo creyendo en el MOASS; Soy un simple ape y como no tengo ni idea de nada pues prefiero creer en el MOASS que ponerme triste.
> 
> ...



Habría que ver en qué se basa esa valoración de $317, si en fundamentales de la empresa o en análisis de gráficos (en mi opinión, completamente inútiles para GME). Ayer fue una sangría. Estoy convencido de que hubo pánico vendedor.. y aún así cerró en 220.

Para mí lo serio va a ser el lunes, cuando se hayan calmado los ánimos.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (11 Jun 2021)

yo creo que aquí hay que vender en cuanto se gane algo porque no va a haber MOASS ni mohos. en cuanto suba un poco de 300 sacan otros 10 millones de acciones y te jodieron. ya son muchos meses con este rollo y no se ve salida. estamos casi en julio y esto empezó en enero


----------



## mariano2004 (11 Jun 2021)

Tu crees que hubo pánico vendedor??
>Yo no lo creo, la gente esta ya curada de todo. Eso creo yo



malvado dijo:


> Habría que ver en qué se basa esa valoración de $317, si en fundamentales de la empresa o en análisis de gráficos (en mi opinión, completamente inútiles para GME). Ayer fue una sangría. Estoy convencido de que hubo pánico vendedor.. y aún así cerró en 220.
> 
> Para mí lo serio va a ser el lunes, cuando se hayan calmado los ánimos.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (11 Jun 2021)

es la lucha de David contra Goliath . 4 pringados no pueden derrotar a los hedges y si lo hacen la Fed o quien sea lo va a impedir con alguna triquiñuela. yo ya empiezo a estar hasta los cojones de GME


----------



## mariano2004 (11 Jun 2021)

Yo sigo dentro, aunque no me gusto nada la convención.
Vamos a ver como evoluciona. SI todo fuera tan fácil, todo el mundo sería ya millonario.
No tengo prisa, pero no se si podría aguantar mas sorpresas. Tanto aquí como en AMC, que esta también lleva lo suyo.


----------



## chocolate (11 Jun 2021)

No sé Rick, pensad en lo que tuvieron que aguantar los primeros holders de Bitcoin que vendieron hace poco a gritones de dólares. Subidas y bajadas.

El Lambo cuesta, y aquí es dónde vamos a empezar a pagar.

HODL.


----------



## antoniussss (11 Jun 2021)

Bueno es lo que dije ayer.

Cada uno tiene que ver sus precios de compra y hacer lo que le convenga.

Mis acciones por debajo de 100 no las vendo ni a ostias, porque es muy complicado que bajen y me aproveche para comprar por menos dinero las mimas.

Mis acciones a 275 de hace meses, of course que las solté a 320, máximo cuando quieren vender otros 5 millones de ampliación de capital. Si la empresa quiere ser una paper hands, intentaré comprar a menor precio, por cada 100 € de caida, 10 acciones es ahorrarte 1.000 €, mucha guita, y ojo que ya lo he conseguido, pero creo que todavía puedo comprarlas más baratas por la mierda de la ampliación.

No es lo mismo Holdear 100 acciones por 10.000 € que por 5.000 €, o incluso mejor, tener 200 acciones por 10.000 €.

Así pues, hay que desconectar unas semanas y no rallarse demasiado.


----------



## anonimocobarde (11 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> No sé Rick, pensad en lo que tuvieron que aguantar los primeros holders de Bitcoin que vendieron hace poco a gritones de dólares. Subidas y bajadas.
> 
> El Lambo cuesta, y aquí es dónde vamos a empezar a pagar.
> 
> HODL.



Los 10000 BTC por unas pizzas.

La idea de esto era meter un dinero que uno se pudiera permitir perder y HODLear a muerte.

Dicho esto, entiendo que algunos vendáis. Los simios de WSB inventándose conspiraciones nuevas cada semana con pronósticos que nunca se cumplen tampoco han ayudado.

Pero bueno, yo entré a 100 por el meme pensando que llegaba tardísimo y aquí estamos, llorando porque ha caído a 200.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Jun 2021)

Esta pasando lo mismo que en enero, pero no van a bajarla ni cerca de cuarenta. En un par de semanas estaremos en máximos de nuevo.


----------



## antoniussss (11 Jun 2021)

Estad atentos de cuando o donde se comunica que ha acabado la ampliación de capital, desde ese dia empezará a subir constantemente (Opinion).

Y ya si lo colgáis, mejol xD


----------



## marbruck (11 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Estad atentos de cuando o donde se comunica que ha acabado la ampliación de capital, desde ese dia empezará a subir constantemente (Opinion).
> 
> Y ya si lo colgáis, mejol xD



Sí, ahora estarán vendiendo paquetes de acciones, buen indicador cuando avisen que ya sacaron los 5 millones al mercado.


----------



## -Galaiko (11 Jun 2021)

Estaba esperando si llegaba a 40 para pillar mas AMC y ya esta en verde a 46,50.


----------



## mariano2004 (11 Jun 2021)

Creo que el offering de GME está siendo hoy


----------



## WhiteRose (11 Jun 2021)

yo veo los 200 ya mismo, la vela diaria así lo está indicando, puede ser el lunes. El martes para abajo y comprar un poco más de lo vendido ayer en apertura. Poco a poco haremos fuerza.


----------



## Buscape (11 Jun 2021)

Por cierto, he intentado vender pero no consigo pasar el puntero por el boton de venta. 

Que le vamos a hacer. Otra vez será.


mariano2004 dijo:


> Tu crees que hubo pánico vendedor??
> >Yo no lo creo, la gente esta ya curada de todo. Eso creo yo



Algo sí que hubo, pero parece que las aguas se calman.

Yo no vendo, me daría vergüenza para lo que llevo. Y sería una mala práctica ceder a la presión por dos duros.


----------



## Pimp (11 Jun 2021)

A ver si cerramos bien pero hoy amc y gme se están sacando el rabo pero bb esta modo andaluz sin aportar nada a la sociedad.


----------



## -Galaiko (11 Jun 2021)

He pillado 25 AMC mas a 46,8. con un average de 20 dólares
A poco de cerrar en 50, a ver el PM.
BUY and HOLD






Mi avatar es el mismo desde que me registre, igual fue premonitorio de esto que estamos viviendo.
To the MOOON


----------



## chocolate (11 Jun 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (11 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


>



No es verdad, eso es de la antigua ampliación


----------



## -Galaiko (11 Jun 2021)

¿Alguien mas ha leído sobre que para la semana que viene ( 18/6) hay 400 millones de acciones en corto que cubrir?


----------



## chocolate (12 Jun 2021)

BRUTAL!!
PD: Como decían en la peli "Afterearth": "El miedo es algo que solo se encuentra en tu cabeza"


----------



## Pimp (12 Jun 2021)

Si el youtuber africano mas famoso de la historia esta aquí yo estoy


----------



## jorlau (13 Jun 2021)

HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (14 Jun 2021)

*Maybe* there will be a big price spike next Monday. Otherwise, keep an eye out for the T+28 date of the ETF FTDs, landing June 22nd, or the original T+21 date, landing June 24th.


----------



## chocolate (14 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
234,76*+1,42 (+0,61 %)
A partir del 14 de junio 9:32AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*53,50*+4,10 (+8,30 %)
A partir del 14 de junio 9:32AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## Pimp (14 Jun 2021)

Otro día en modo paja, jugando al lolete mientras mis stocks van para arriba  amc to the moon


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## Pimp (14 Jun 2021)

Que pesados son tio necesitamos recuperar los 60 de una vez, que mal día para amc todo día que sea menos de 30 % en amc son una mierda, eso o soy un cerdo avaricioso.


----------



## Insurrección (14 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Que pesados son tio necesitamos recuperar los 60 de una vez, que mal día para amc todo día que sea menos de 30 % en amc son una mierda, eso o soy un cerdo avaricioso.



Lo que eres es un flipao...


----------



## -Galaiko (14 Jun 2021)

*AMC/GME TO THE MOOOON*


----------



## Hamtel (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (14 Jun 2021)

Soportazo en 220. I like the stock.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Jun 2021)

Buenos días

Hoy es uno de esos días tranquilos en los que nadie espera que pase algo gordo

Ya veremos

To the MOASSSSS !


----------



## chocolate (15 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
228,48*-0,96 (-0,42 %)
A partir del 9:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*59,35*+2,35 (+4,12%)
A partir del 9:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Pimp (15 Jun 2021)

Pues ahí vamos otro día macanudo para amc por desgracia el resto no


----------



## Naga2x (15 Jun 2021)

Me está costando no vender amc eh...


----------



## Pimp (15 Jun 2021)

Todos los índices en el infierno gracias biden por tu inflación hijo de la grandisima puta


----------



## WhiteRose (15 Jun 2021)

GME estará otras 3 semanas en lateral a 200-140. El AT ha hablado.


----------



## Pimp (15 Jun 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> GME estará otras 3 semanas en lateral a 200-140. El AT ha hablado.



Pues se pescan unas cuantas mas


----------



## Hamtel (15 Jun 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> GME estará otras 3 semanas en lateral a 200-140. El AT ha hablado.



Seguro que están metiendo los 5.000.000 de acciones. Luego volverá a 300. No hay volumen


----------



## Pimp (15 Jun 2021)

hAY un miedo en el mercado de libro , hacia siglos que no se veía algo así


----------



## Insurrección (15 Jun 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Seguro que están metiendo los 5.000.000 de acciones. Luego volverá a 300. No hay volumen



Para mí GME se ha convertido en inversión a largo plazo, la fina línea que nos separaba del MOASS se la han cargado con los 8'5 millones de veces que nos han meado en la cara después de salvarles su jodida empresa.

Y estoy seguro de que ha sido acordado con los HFs, los directivos se han forrado pero bien, me gustaría ver sus cuentas de las Islas Caimán.

Qué putada...


----------



## Pimp (15 Jun 2021)

Ojala la explosión de GME y AMC cree una crisis de libro como se lleva comentando semanas que se jodas, pero nosotros con los bolsillos llenos


----------



## Irene Adler (15 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Pues se pescan unas cuantas mas



Eso iba a decir, si llega a los 160 me voy de rebajas 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pimp (15 Jun 2021)

Estamos sudando sangre compañeros pfff


----------



## WhiteRose (16 Jun 2021)

Estaré atento, de todas formas tengo las alertas de varianza activas.


Irene Adler dijo:


> Eso iba a decir, si llega a los 160 me voy de rebajas
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Y yo, quiero más y si pueden ser a 45 mejor!

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irene Adler (16 Jun 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Estaré atento, de todas formas tengo las alertas de varianza activas.Y yo, quiero más y si pueden ser a 45 mejor!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



A 45 me da que ya ni en el Black Friday 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (16 Jun 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (16 Jun 2021)




----------



## chocolate (16 Jun 2021)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (16 Jun 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Buenos días

Se agradecen las aportaciones de los Tweets.

Aunque tengo la impresión de que los Tweets de DFV no aportan gran cosa y los de Ryan Cohen a veces sí y a veces no....

Pero este último diría que es un gatito que mira desde arriba cómo se ha roto el suelo

Vamos, que buy the dip and hold


----------



## Pimp (16 Jun 2021)

chocolate dijo:


>



Si eso es cierto nos vamos al millón por acción


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (16 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Si eso es cierto nos vamos al millón por acción



Y venderías por $1 millón ?


----------



## chocolate (16 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
215,24*-7,26 (-3,26 %)
A partir del 16 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*55,96*-3,08 (-5,22 %)
A partir del 16 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## malvado (16 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Y venderías por $1 millón ?



Sí. Y el que diga que no miente y lo sabeis (a no ser que lleves 100 y te quedes con una de recuerdo por las risas)


----------



## WhiteRose (16 Jun 2021)

malvado dijo:


> Sí. Y el que diga que no miente y lo sabeis (a no ser que lleves 100 y te quedes con una de recuerdo por las risas)



Seremos muchos los que dejemos 1 o 2 para siempre, esas últimas igual valdrán 500 después del bajón del MOAS.


----------



## jorlau (16 Jun 2021)

Simio español recibe una llamada telefónica de ETORO cuestionando su YOLO en GME. El corredor FUD ha comenzado ...
HODL





Alguno de por aquí ¿?



HOLD


----------



## xzess (17 Jun 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Simio español recibe una llamada telefónica de ETORO cuestionando su YOLO en GME. El corredor FUD ha comenzado ...
> HODL
> 
> 
> ...



Ese tipo de acciones son normales. En los brokers hay una grupo de gestión de riesgos que si ve que puedes palmar mucha pasta, te avisan, no lo hacen para proteger al inversor, lo hacen para protegerse ellos en caso de pérdida de mucho money y cubrirse en juicios. Un broker no tiene porqué informar de volatilidades ni nada de eso legalmente pero como muchas veces les denuncian por X razón se cubren así. 

GME, AMC y cia son extremadamente volátiles, personalmente me fluctúa la cuenta solo de AMC en miles diarios, y eso no lo hace ninguna acción y menos durante tanto tiempo seguido, aparte que el riesgo de caida a plomo está ahí, igual que el de subida claro


----------



## mariano2004 (17 Jun 2021)

Éramos pocos y parió la madre


----------



## xzess (17 Jun 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Éramos pocos y parió la madre



Cada vez me cae peor el attention whore este.


----------



## Pimp (17 Jun 2021)

xzess dijo:


> Ese tipo de acciones son normales. En los brokers hay una grupo de gestión de riesgos que si ve que puedes palmar mucha pasta, te avisan, no lo hacen para proteger al inversor, lo hacen para protegerse ellos en caso de pérdida de mucho money y cubrirse en juicios. Un broker no tiene porqué informar de volatilidades ni nada de eso legalmente pero como muchas veces les denuncian por X razón se cubren así.
> 
> GME, AMC y cia son extremadamente volátiles, personalmente me fluctúa la cuenta solo de AMC en miles diarios, y eso no lo hace ninguna acción y menos durante tanto tiempo seguido, aparte que el riesgo de caida a plomo está ahí, igual que el de subida claro



Es que amc hay días que palmo miles cuando voy mear un velote rojo y todo lo contario mas por suerte que respondo un momento a alguien pongo t212 y digo hostia 10 k mas en un momentito.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (17 Jun 2021)

Buenos días
Joer el Elon... no hace gracia.
Ya me tiene en modo interpretación.... "pasar de los videojuegos originales a la secuela" = "pasar de GME a AMC" ? de los videojuegos físicos a la secuelas cinematográficas ????


----------



## BudSpencer (17 Jun 2021)




----------



## chocolate (17 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
223,50*+0,53 (+0,24 %)
A partir del 17 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*54,02*-1,16 (-2,10 %)
A partir del 17 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

Aqui, holdeando...


----------



## Pimp (17 Jun 2021)

Otro día de casino a ver que tal hoy, pero hoy no estoy hypeado no se por que :s supongo que es el susto de ayer y todo el mal rollo de la fed


----------



## Pimp (17 Jun 2021)

No he dicho nada se me ha roto la casa con esa vela en amc


----------



## -Galaiko (17 Jun 2021)

Para los que decían que esto estaba muerto el jueves pasado.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Jun 2021)

Otro día sin volumen. Nadie está vendiendo


----------



## Hamtel (17 Jun 2021)




----------



## chocolate (17 Jun 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (17 Jun 2021)




----------



## -Galaiko (17 Jun 2021)

Pues se ha quedado un día de puta madre.


No puedo ver las firmas y hasta hace un rato podía, ¿a alguien mas le pasa?


----------



## Hamtel (18 Jun 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Pues se ha quedado un día de puta madre.
> 
> 
> No puedo ver las firmas y hasta hace un rato podía, ¿a alguien mas le pasa?



Yo es que las tengo desactivadas. Hay firmas más grandes que El Quijote


----------



## chocolate (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (18 Jun 2021)

Hoy la SEC esta de vacaciones, confirmado en su web. No la esperes.


----------



## chocolate (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## jorlau (19 Jun 2021)

Este sr. es miembro de la Junta de GameStop.



HOLD


----------



## marbruck (19 Jun 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Este sr. es miembro de la Junta de GameStop.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLD



Vamos, alguien que es responsable de las 5 millones de puñaladas al "movimiento" simio contra los cortos.


----------



## xzess (19 Jun 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Vamos, alguien que es responsable de las 5 millones de puñaladas al "movimiento" simio contra los cortos.



No es todo fiesta, y colgar memes en reddit. También algunos tienen que hacer su trabajo, si no capitalizaran el movimiento perderían dinero institucional y la empresa misma en nada.


----------



## NaRNia (19 Jun 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


>



Jajaja lo que me estoy riendo con esta mierda. Que cabrones sois.


----------



## jorlau (21 Jun 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Vamos, alguien que es responsable de las 5 millones de puñaladas al "movimiento" simio contra los cortos.



Respeto tu opinión pero no la comparto por el siguiente motivo.

El objetivo de los cortos es nunca cubrirlos, para ello intentan llevar a la empresa a la quiebra haciendo q el precio de la acción sea cero.

La emisión de acciones fortalece a la empresa alejándose de la quiebra e invalidado el objetivo de los cortos y obligandolos a cubrirlos.

Es mi opinión.


HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (21 Jun 2021)

Mmmm $202 ... a ver si rasco un poco de la hucha, no sé si podré esperar a $180
Fe, hermanos y hermana !


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (21 Jun 2021)

GME entrara en el Russell 1000.


----------



## marbruck (21 Jun 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Respeto tu opinión pero no la comparto por el siguiente motivo.
> 
> El objetivo de los cortos es nunca cubrirlos, para ello intentan llevar a la empresa a la quiebra haciendo q el precio de la acción sea cero.
> 
> ...



El objetivo siempre es maximizar ganancias y minimizar pérdidas.

En este momento los cortos están pensando en minimizar pérdidas, pues quebrar la empresa está fuera de cuestión desde hace meses. La empresa al emitir 8,5 millones de acciones diluye el valor de la acción y por tanto ayuda a los cortos al reducir el potencial del MOASS y por tanto el potencial de pérdidas.

Es cierto que si la empresa sigue sacando paquetes de 4 millones de acciones cada 4 meses les va a ir muy bien a la empresa y quizá el valor objetivo (sin la situación excepcional de estrangulamiento de cortos) pase a ser de ¿50? en vez de ¿20?.

Bien por los directores de la empresa, pero esa subida de valor de 20 a 50 se hace a costa de que los cortos pierdan 50 por corto, pero no pierdan 5000 por corto (o lo que sea). Y los pardillos seremos nosotros.

Conste que yo creo que hay decenas de millones de naked shorts, por lo que el potencial del MOASS sigue ahí, pero si no hay nada que obligue a cerrar posiciones sospecho que la empresa va a diluir el MOASS a base de financiarse.

Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Hamtel (21 Jun 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (21 Jun 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> El objetivo siempre es maximizar ganancias y minimizar pérdidas.
> 
> En este momento los cortos están pensando en minimizar pérdidas, pues quebrar la empresa está fuera de cuestión desde hace meses. La empresa al emitir 8,5 millones de acciones diluye el valor de la acción y por tanto ayuda a los cortos al reducir el potencial del MOASS y por tanto el potencial de pérdidas.
> 
> ...



Y por eso amigos si se quiere seguir. Comprando como un cerdo, mejor hacerlo a 100, que a 200


----------



## antoniussss (21 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Y por eso amigos si se quiere seguir. Comprando como un cerdo, mejor hacerlo a 100, que a 200



Me explayo un poco más.

Si toda esta pasta que la empresa está recogiendo se utilizará para quitar el 100% de deuda, a corto y a largo plazo, toda, no solo una pequeña "parte", el ahorro de intereses sería brutal cada año, volviendo a tener la empresa beneficios estructurales, por lo que yo estimo un poco más el valor que el compañero que decia 50, yo pienso que de manera estructural debería estar en torno a 100.

Por lo que si se retrasa el MOASSS, hay un crack bursatil, siguen haciendo nuevas ammpliaciones de capital o se tocan la polla a dos manos y usan la pasta para pagar a coleguitas puestazos, estaría más tranquilo a 100 comprados que a 200.

Por lo tanto que sea lo que Dios quiera, y PACIENCIA Y TRANQUILIDAD tanto para comprar o vender.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jun 2021)

Curioso bug en Webull (es de $GME)


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jun 2021)

Hostia, que no lo habéis puesto.


La regla NSCC-2021-002 efectiva el miércoles.


----------



## WhiteRose (21 Jun 2021)

Eso es lo de los margin calls automáticos, sin humanos. Veremos que se inventan los que sean "llamados a margen", podrían tener artillería todavía.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (22 Jun 2021)

noche de los cuchillos largos en las shitcoins

Tradicionalmente eso ha traido pasta a paladas aquí, pero precaución y paciencia, porque parece que todo activo "forero" y de "memes" le van a dar pal pelo.


----------



## mariano2004 (22 Jun 2021)

Offering acabado. Confirmado.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (22 Jun 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Offering acabado. Confirmado.



2 billones (usanos) de liquidez tiene la empresa "para sus cosas". La acción en $200. 

Aunque no nos guste, todo esto que el precio mínimo de la acción siga aumentando.


----------



## Hamtel (22 Jun 2021)

__





GameStop Completes At-The-Market Equity Offering Program | Gamestop Corp.







investor.gamestop.com


----------



## Hamtel (22 Jun 2021)

Gamestop Corp. 2021 Current Report 8-K


Security and Exchange Commission SEC Gamestop Corp. Form 8-K




sec.report


----------



## WhiteRose (22 Jun 2021)

Y el viernes creo que GME estará en el Russell 1000 y el T21 está al caer, mañana o pasado toca.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -Galaiko (22 Jun 2021)

Se pone en verde AMC luego de 2 días en rojo, a por los 60+ otra vez.


----------



## jorlau (22 Jun 2021)

Artículo muy interesante relacionado con GME, sobre cortos desnudos, acciones falsificadas y esas cosas.









How the GameStop Hustle Worked


How hedge funds and brokers have manipulated the market.




prospect.org







HOLD


----------



## ladrillator salvation (22 Jun 2021)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Se pone en verde AMC luego de 2 días en rojo, a por los 60+ otra vez.



no cantemos victoria que aun esta por ver si es capaz de romper los 65-66 dólares que ya van dos veces que los roza y se derrumba...



mientras no caiga por debajo de la zona de 40 vamos en el buen camino...


----------



## Pimp (22 Jun 2021)

Primer día con media sonrisa al menos tengo los memes en verdecito rico, pero las cryptos estan en suicidewatch


----------



## Red Star (22 Jun 2021)

CAMARADAS, YA HA CAÍDO UNO:









El 'hedge fund' White Square echa el cierre tras su apuesta contra GameStop


El fondo especulativo prepara una nueva estrategia de inversión para desmarcarse de las apuestas cortas bajistas.




www.elespanol.com





REGOCIJÉMONOS.

DE SU MUERTE NACE NUESTRA LEYENDA.


----------



## Hamtel (22 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> CAMARADAS, YA HA CAÍDO UNO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que es otra de las pantallas de Citadel. Sólo tenía un cliente


----------



## LUIS MARIN (23 Jun 2021)

charlie cuál es tu teoría para explicar el petardazo


----------



## Pimp (23 Jun 2021)

Vamos chavales que es miércoles de cachin cachin


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Jun 2021)

Buenos días Apes

Mañana 24 Junio es T+21


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Jun 2021)

Leo mucho lo de "Reverse repos"
Alguien podría, por favor, explicar a un pobre ape qué son?
Gracias


----------



## jorlau (23 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días Apes
> 
> Mañana 24 Junio es T+21




El Criand ese es un simio con muchas arrugas en el cerebro, escribe unos DD muy interesantes.


HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (23 Jun 2021)

Por debajo de 260 hoy es una muy buena compra, para estar orgulloso.


----------



## bambum (23 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> CAMARADAS, YA HA CAÍDO UNO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siiiiiii!!!
Lo conseguimos!!!
Nos hemos cargado a un fondo especulador!!!

Enhorabuena, simios de los cojones!!!! Jajaja


----------



## bambum (23 Jun 2021)

Ahora si que no la vendo. La imprimiré y la colgaré al lado de la noticia.


----------



## chocolate (23 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
221,45*+1,05 (+0,48%)
A partir del 23 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*57,61*-0,66 (-1,13 %)
A partir del 23 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Jun 2021)

John McAfee, creador del antivirus McAfee, se suicida en una cárcel de Barcelona


El empresario estaba pendiente de su extradición a EE UU, donde había sido acusado de evasión fiscal. Llevaba en la prisión catalana desde octubre de 2020




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Hamtel (24 Jun 2021)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 Jun 2021)

Buenos días

Por el Tweet de RC entiendo que HODL !


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 Jun 2021)

Hoy 24 Junio es T+21

si no me equivoco empieza un proceso de subida de suelo de unos $30

February 24 -> March 25: Parabolic Move (January 15 options)

March 25 -> April 26: Crabby Move 

April 26 -> May 25: Crabby Move 

May 25 -> June 24: Parabolic Move (April 16 options)

June 24 -> July 26: Crabby Move 

July 26 -> August 24: Crabby Move 

August 24 -> September 8: Parabolic Move (July 16 options)

Crabby Moves increase the floor roughly $30 each time.

Parabolic Moves increase the floor roughly $80 each time.


----------



## jorlau (24 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Hoy 24 Junio es T+21
> 
> si no me equivoco empieza un proceso de subida de suelo de unos $30
> 
> ...



Datos sacados de Reddit

Precio de cierre del día anterior:
- 22 de enero: $ 65,01........ cierre 23/01.... 77
- 23 de febrero: $ 44,97 ... cierre 25/02....109
- 24 de marzo: $ 120,34... cierre 25/03... 184
- 23 de abril: $ 151,18... cierre 26/04... 169
- 24 de mayo: $ 180,01.... cierre25/05...209
- 24 de junio: *$ 219,34....¿¿??

HOLD*


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 Jun 2021)

Ya veis... es la 5ª-6ª vez que RC envía un Tweet en T+21, hoy ( o mañana) entra en funcionamiento la 002 que requerirá aportaciones de capital inmediatas en el mismo día para los cortos que deban cubrir, mañana entra GME en el Russell 1000... vamos que HOLD claro


----------



## chocolate (24 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
221,38*+2,04 (+0,93 %)
A partir del 24 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*58,11*-0,19 (-0,33 %)
A partir del 24 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 Jun 2021)

New NSCC Rule Change Poised to End the Short Squeeze Saga - The Tokenist


Despite having ties to regulatory bodies, it seems that some market makers have become too much of a headache.




tokenist.com


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 Jun 2021)

Cierre en 217.50 Max Pain





__





Stock Option Max Pain







maximum-pain.com


----------



## Irene Adler (24 Jun 2021)

Lo llevan crudo pa aburrirnos… aquí tenemos cabeza pa 7 pescuezos como dicen en mi pueblo… y no hay quien nos baje de la burra 

Si total no tenemos que hacer nada, solo ver como esto va subiendo a lo tonto con un suelo cada vez más alto hasta el petardazo, hasta nosotros somos capaces de eso (no hacer nada) 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (25 Jun 2021)

Ala, 2 más a la saca... no sé si volveremos a ver estas rebajas !


----------



## Naga2x (25 Jun 2021)

El meme stock alemán AirBerlin se ha marcado hoy un +150%... a ver si los alemanes consiguen llevarla de verdad a 1€.


----------



## jorlau (25 Jun 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Ala, 2 más a la saca... no sé si volveremos a ver estas rebajas !



Yo por si acaso he pillado otras 4 y he promediado un poco hacia arriba.


HOLD


----------



## cuasi-pepito (25 Jun 2021)

Hoy entraba al Russell y baja.

Da la impresión que las noticias fundamentales más o menos positivas generan bajadas... Y las subidas son cosas irracionales e inesperadas.

Bajando ya los 200.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Jun 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (26 Jun 2021)

GameStop Moves to Russell 1000; AMC Stays in Small-Cap Index


(Bloomberg) -- GameStop Corp. will join the FTSE Russell 1000 Index of large-capitalization stocks and AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc. will remain in the Russell 2000 after both companies saw billions of dollars added to their market values amid frenzied rallies this year.GameStop will be...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (26 Jun 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Hoy entraba al Russell y baja.
> 
> Da la impresión que las noticias fundamentales más o menos positivas generan bajadas... Y las subidas son cosas irracionales e inesperadas.
> 
> Bajando ya los 200.



No es tan raro. Cuando se mueven acciones de un índice a otro pasan estas cosas, pero es a nivel anecdótico mientras se "cuadran" todos los elementos.

Hay varias cosas que producen esto. GME tenía más peso en el R2000 del que tendrá en el R1000 y todos los fondos/etf que replican de alguna manera el índice tienen que vender de uno y los del otro comprar en proporción a su peso. Todo esto se equilibrará rápido.

De todas formas tampoco es tan relevante, la beta sigue siendo negativa, así que... Si el índice sube o queda plano la acción subirá y si el índice baja la acción bajará menos que el índice.

En resumen, todo bien. Buen día para comprar, los que compraran en la última media hora de la sesión $10 por acción que se han llevado.


----------



## chocolate (27 Jun 2021)

GameStop y DoorDash se unen al Russell 1000 pero AMC tendrá que esperar


La fuerte volatilidad de las 'acciones meme' señaladas por foreros de Reddit ha llegado a uno de los grandes índices bursátiles de EEUU. La tienda de videojuegos GameStop, que fue una de las primeras acciones que impulsaron desde el foro WallStreetBets, se ha sumado al índice Russell 1000...



www.eleconomista.es












Valores ''meme'', el caballo de Troya de los foreros contra Wall Street


Fruto de la pandemia y los confinamientos, los jugosos cheques estímulo y el hastío que caracterizó buena parte del año pasado engendró una nueva revolución bursátil. Armados con aplicaciones de inversión sin comisión alguna, una horda de inversores minoristas comenzaron a coordinar sus...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## chocolate (28 Jun 2021)




----------



## chocolate (28 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
211,06*+1,55 (+0,74 %)
A partir del 28 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*54,96*+0,90 (+1,66%)
A partir del 28 de junio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## BudSpencer (28 Jun 2021)




----------



## BudSpencer (28 Jun 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (29 Jun 2021)

La verdad es que cuando uno mira graficos de muchas cosas, ve que algo raro esta pasando en gamestop.



Mismamente podemos coger el de amc, las megasubidas las mantiene tiempo, meses,. Mientras en gamestop no duran ni 1 dia y ya la hunden.

No creo que aqui se holdee menos que en otras, como amc, asi que ya veremos cuando y cuanto.


----------



## WhiteRose (29 Jun 2021)

En 2-3 semanas muchos se habrán ido, otros estaremos siempre.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Jun 2021)




----------



## chocolate (29 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
211,16*-2,09 (-0,98%)
A partir del 9:37AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*59,49*+1,38 (+2,37%)
A partir del 9:38AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Hamtel (29 Jun 2021)

Record de volumen bajo


----------



## BudSpencer (30 Jun 2021)

Os presento al nuevo director de Enforcement Division en la SEC. El señor Gurbir Grewal, más conocido como GG 







_The Division of Enforcement ("Division") administers the Securities and Exchange Commission's Enforcement Program. *The Division is responsible for detecting and investigating a wide range of potential violations of the federal securities laws and regulations.*_

Vamoooooos GG.


----------



## chocolate (30 Jun 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
210,09*-0,79 (-0,38%)
A partir del 9:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*56,70*+0,26 (+0,47%)
A partir del 9:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## chocolate (30 Jun 2021)

Parece que fue ayer:


----------



## chocolate (1 Jul 2021)

El regulador de EEUU impone una sanción de 60 M a Robinhood, la mayor de la historia


Para determinar la cantidad, el organismo ha tenido en cuenta los millones de clientes que recibieron información falsa o errónea de la firma




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Hamtel (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (1 Jul 2021)

No me va bien reddit. Se trasca


----------



## chocolate (1 Jul 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
211,99*-2,15 (-1,00%)
A partir del 9:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*56,48*-0,20 (-0,35%)
A partir del 9:31AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## chocolate (1 Jul 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Choco bro... quién es tu nueva amiga? Es para un trabajo del cole



No sé el nombre, solo sé que a todas les gusta el chocolate


----------



## chocolate (1 Jul 2021)

A Jenni derroida, Molly Eskam puesta!!

PD: Jenni, no te olvidamos!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Jul 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> No me va bien reddit. Se trasca



Ha estado dando problemas. Confirmado


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Jul 2021)

No me he enterado de nada

Put, Calls, OTM, ITM....
Gamma Squeeze + Delta Squeeze = Combo ????
Puede subir mucho pero puede bajar ??
Invierte de lo que no vayas a necesitar ?? Y para rematar algo así como NO HOLD ? sacar beneficios ???

Yo soy de crayons por la nariz y Hold, no entiendo otra cosa
o me lo explicas mejor o para mí eres un troll


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Jul 2021)

Madre mía Atossa... acabo de ver su gráfica y la ruleta rusa me ha parecido hasta divertida:
de más de $1700 en 2012 a menos de $1 en Enero 2021 y este año ha llegado a más de $8 y ahora anda en $6...como no haya habido contra-split y split contra-split plit plit es la recomendación más loca que he visto en mi vida.... hay que tener mucha fe en lo que uno crea para entrar ahí

Dicho lo cualo, continuamos para HOLD con nuestro apasionante y plano lateral con bajo volumen en GME


----------



## mariano2004 (1 Jul 2021)

Habéis oído algo de reparto de dividendos en GME?


----------



## Insurrección (1 Jul 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Habéis oído algo de reparto de dividendos en GME?



Sí, se han repartido 8,5 millones de acciones entre todos los directivos.

Menos mal que estamos ya a punto de entrar en el Russell 100, jojojoooooo

Comuntiroquevaaaa !!!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Jul 2021)

Bueno, eso no serían exactamente dividendos, no ? sería más bien un Bonus
si son dividendos pillamos todos los accionistas

Recientemente no he visto nada de dividendos; lo que leí hace tiempo era que al quitar la deuda ya podían pagar dividendos y la teoría más chachiguay era la de pagar el dividendo en NFTs... obligando las fondos cortos a comprar esos NFTs a cualquier precio para poder pagar el dividendo al legítimo propietario de sus acciones prestadas... después leí que esa idea podía ser un argumento-amenaza de la empresa a la SEC por si no hacían su trabajo

Vamos, que no he leído nada de dividendo y que hold y más hold

Alguien ha leído algo de porqué tan bajo volumen ?


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Jul 2021)

Una de las cuestiones más importantes para los que queremos sacar pasta con GME y no sólo joder a los SHF y ser unos héroes frente a WallStreet es, decía, saber si realmente estamos haciendo el retarded o si hay fundamento

Por ejemplo es muy importante saber si cerraron sus cortos, si les quedan poco por cerrar o si están pillado hasta las pelotas.
Después del subidón de Enero'21 a $400 y su posterior a $40 se pasó de unas supuestas acciones en corto del 140% del Float a, digamos, algo más normal como de un 20-60%

Por eso me gusta cuando algún sesudo forero nos explica-demuestra cómo han escondido su posición corta:



Yo no no lo entiendo, ni si quiera lo he leído entero pero le creo.
Además le quiero creer
Y además me gustan los crayons por la nariz. No necesito nada más para seguir esperando con mis tits jacked que las bananas me caigan del cielo 

Feliz fin de semana. Lunes festivo, mercado USA cerrado


----------



## chocolate (2 Jul 2021)

Robinhood no quiere convertirse en una acción meme tras haber crecido gracias a ellas


La vida y los mercados dan tantas vueltas que la plataforma de trading sin comisiones Robinhood, que ha tenido un éxito sin precedentes durante la pandemia posibilitando la 'fiebre' de los inversores minoristas por las acciones meme, dice ahora, cuando está a punto de salir a bolsa, que no...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Hamtel (2 Jul 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (2 Jul 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (3 Jul 2021)

Para los que tenéis la vista bien, intentar hacer zoom de los brazos. Yo soy viejo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (3 Jul 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Para los que tenéis la vista bien, intentar hacer zoom de los brazos. Yo soy viejo.


----------



## Hamtel (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (6 Jul 2021)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (6 Jul 2021)

Buenos días

Espero que las Ofertas a las que se refiere sean las de sus productos y no las de mis/nuestras acciones... ya va tocando un poquito de MOASS

Me despista lo del gato ¿no podrían haber buscado otra cosa mejor que un roaring kitty?


----------



## chocolate (6 Jul 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
204,30*+1,47 (+0,72 %)
A partir del 6 de julio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*53,53*+1,57 (+3,03 %)
A partir del 6 de julio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.



PD: Si, es Molly Eskam


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (6 Jul 2021)

Parece que desde la entrada en el Russell 1000 el volumen diario es bajísimo.
¿Alguien ha leído algo de a qué se debe ?
No quedan acciones para prestar? las dificultades para prestar ? nuevas normas ?


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (6 Jul 2021)

Según esto posible 3ª onda de Elliot y Taza con asa con despegue muy pronto, primer objetivo 450$ de ahí el bajo volumen pues casi no queda free float. Antes de eso las rebajas pueden llegar hasta 172$-173$
Yo como no soy de rebajas cuando algo me gusta he comprado otras pocas a 200$


----------



## antoniussss (7 Jul 2021)

Bueno pues la paciencia es una gran virtud, si llega a 150 habré cambiado las que compré en 280 y vendí en 320, en 150, un ahorro brutal y dejo la media en menos de 100.


----------



## BudSpencer (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## jorlau (7 Jul 2021)

Sin duda, la paciencia es una gran virtud.


Y holdear es un arte.


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## Insurrección (7 Jul 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 706287



En ese post de reddit hay muchos diciendo que como el día 20 no haya MOASS se van a cabrear, porque GME estaría aprovechándose de ellos vacilando con esos tweets para generar hype provocando compras de sus productos y acciones.

Nunca había visto tanto comentario crítico, no es mucho pero se nota que ha crecido.

Se puede liar el día 20.


----------



## Hamtel (8 Jul 2021)

Caida general en el pre market de todas las acciones de MEME. Bitcoin tambien cae


----------



## Buscape (8 Jul 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Caida general en el pre market de todas las acciones de MEME. Bitcoin tambien cae



Cae todo, hasta está cayendo Amazon. Pero las meme seguramente lo notarán más. 

Dia de sangre. Apretón de cinturón y HOLD


----------



## Pimp (8 Jul 2021)

menuda puta sangría llevamos esta semana, el ferrari se ha convertido en un dacia y con préstamo al banco


----------



## Vivoenalemania (8 Jul 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> menuda puta sangría llevamos esta semana, el ferrari se ha convertido en un dacia y con préstamo al banco



Así es yo ya estaba mirando hacia un puto BMW serie 4 e y me voy a confirmar con el serie 3 de hace mil años si esto sigue así


----------



## chocolate (8 Jul 2021)

Ánimo esta semana!!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (8 Jul 2021)

Hello !!!

Llego ahora, dónde está la sangría ?

Se han acabado las rebajas ?


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (8 Jul 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 706287



Joer

Un diamante, la luna, del 20 de Julio al 20 de Agosto ...

En Septiembre jubilación anticipada !!!

¿Cuánto hay de lista de espera para el Lambo? verás como no me llega a tiempo


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jul 2021)

pero os creeis que la empresa va a poner en twitter información tan privilegiada locos?


----------



## Irene Adler (8 Jul 2021)

Hola compisimios!

Llevo días desconectada y aún tengo bastante que leer, pero os veo un poco bajos de ánimo… 

Esto no se ha acabado aún, paciencia!

PD: Chocolate, demigrante que nos cambies a mi amiga jenni por una rubia de bote con tetas de plástico… 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jorlau (8 Jul 2021)

RC, GameStop, Lego,...

...Un mono y la luna


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (9 Jul 2021)

Regulatory Notice 21-23 | FINRA.org


Summary FINRA is issuing this Notice to remind member firms of longstanding Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) and FINRA rules and guidance concerning best execution and payment for order flow, which the SEC has defined very broadly to refer to a wide range of practices including monetary...




www.finra.org


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## chocolate (9 Jul 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> PD: Chocolate, demigrante que nos cambies a mi amiga jenni por una rubia de bote con tetas de plástico…



Lo sé @*Irene Adler*, Jenni tiene mucho más pizpiretismo natural que la siliconada Molly Eskam, pero se me están acabado las fotos de Jenni antes de su caida a los infiernos. En condiciones normales y con un MOASS sano antes de verano me hubiesen llegado. Hedge Funds, esto lo pagaréis también!!


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (9 Jul 2021)

Récord de volumen hoy en GME ? En lo que llevamos de tarde


----------



## Hamtel (9 Jul 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Récord de volumen hoy en GME ? En lo que llevamos de tarde



Ha sido el record de volumen bajo


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (12 Jul 2021)

Buenos días
Hoy ya tenemos más volumen en el premarket que en en el último día de mercado, que efectivamente fue el menor volumen desde el 16 de Julio de 2020

HoLd


----------



## Hamtel (12 Jul 2021)

En la primera hora el volumen es inexistente.


----------



## chocolate (13 Jul 2021)

Cada vez cuesta más dindindear cuando hay semana bajista pero vamos allá:

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
184,65*-4,60 (-2,43%)
A partir del 9:35AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*40,16*-2,46 (-5,76%)
A partir del 9:35AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Jul 2021)

Gracias por tu Din-din y por el reverso de Jenny, digo regreso 

Yo no veo días bajistas, veo que no tenemos pasta para aprovechar las rebajas

Con este volumen se holdea muy tranquilo


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Jul 2021)

Por si alguien se aburre:



Y





__





Gamma squeeze Short squeeze El caso de GameStop en Bolsa


En este artículo trataremos de explicar qué ha provocado en las últimas semanas los violentos movimientos en bolsa de la empresa GameStop que han hecho que la volatilidad de los mercados sufriera f




www.bbvatrader.com


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Jul 2021)

Este tampoco es muy importante pero lo comparto por si le interesa a alguien... mejor que llevarlo a favoritos o dejarlo en pocket


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (13 Jul 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días
> Hoy ya tenemos más volumen en el premarket que en en el último día de mercado, que efectivamente fue el menor volumen desde el 16 de Julio de 2020
> 
> HoLd



Tata, tatíii


----------



## Hamtel (13 Jul 2021)

Seguiré holdeando hasta el final. Con este volumen se está tranquilo aunque vaya cayendo el valor. Al final volverá a subir


----------



## WhiteRose (14 Jul 2021)

HODL

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (14 Jul 2021)

Salud apes !

No me lo he leído, es largo largo largo largo pero entiendo que Holp
Parece lo más destacado del día mientras no haya anuncio de dividendo cripto


----------



## Hamtel (14 Jul 2021)

GME y AMC bajando desde hace días. Pronto habrá una nueva buena oprtunidad de comprar algunas acciones más


----------



## Pimp (14 Jul 2021)

menuda sangria macho pero yo no venderé jamás sin mas


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## Buscape (15 Jul 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> menuda sangria macho pero yo no venderé jamás sin mas



Hero or zero.

HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (15 Jul 2021)

si baja más, habrá que recargar mientras los gordos sueltan o no la mano


----------



## LordSpain (15 Jul 2021)

¿Alguien sabe por qué TALKSPACE está cayendo como un meteorito? La tenía en seguimiento y no logro averiguar por qué esta caída.



> empresa de terapia en línea y móvil [...] Los usuarios de Talkspace tienen acceso a terapeutas con licencia a través del sitio web o la aplicación móvil en iOS y Android


----------



## Insurrección (15 Jul 2021)

Jojojoooooooo, menudo hostiazo nos vamos a dar hoy, la pre viene calentita…

Al final podremos recomprar a 4$

Qué listos han sido los jefes, mi más sincera enhorabuena !!!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Jul 2021)

Buenos días

Ayer acabé un poco depre por la bajada que nos están metiendo porque, la verdad, sí que quería hacerme rico

Pero hoy ya estoy más animado a perderlo todo 

Me sumo al "Hero or zero"


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Jul 2021)

Aún mantengo esperanzas en un pelotazo porque creo que realmente esos cortos están sin cerrar.
También confío en el valor real de la empresa y su potencial aunque, claro, no sería lo mismo que un MOASS

Y el volumen... ese volumen ridículo. Moviendo 5 acciones bajan el precio 5$.
Menudas corruptelas... ayer leí lo que pude del enlace larguísimo que puse y venía a contar que la partida que se está jugando con GME afecta a tantos fondos, a la SEC, normas y demás que lo que está en juego es el propio chiringuito entero de ahí el cambio de normativas, que les estén permitiendo a los HF hacer trampas y ganar tiempo.... y que hay varias pistas e indicios que curiosamente apuntan todos la mismo sitio...se está jugando una partida de ajedrez en varias dimensiones, de ahí algunos mensajes raros de RC y GME... en definitiva que haciendo alusión a mensajes borrados de Reddit, interpretaciones de mensajes de RC, de "casualidades" de las fechas de publicación de esos mensajes con día clave tipo T+21, T+35 e incluso con cláusulas de las actas de las reuniones de GME... que apuntan a que hay una especie de amenaza sobre la mesa de "o los fondos pagan lo que deben, se depuran responsabilidades y se ponen las bases para que esto sea lo que tiene que ser... o pegamos un petardazo al sistema, y sacamos un nuevo sistema descentralizado basado en el BlockChain para que ya no hagan falta puts-calls, bajistas, Market Makers, Robinjoputas ni intermediarios multimillonarios sin escrúpulos forrándose por manejar nuestro dinero e información privilegiada"

Así que, seré un iluso pero I want to believe

Ahora más que nunca HOLP
Es el momento del Hero or zero


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Jul 2021)

Vienen con todo a hundirnos:









Netflix Plans to Offer Video Games in Push Beyond Films, TV


Netflix Inc., marking its first big move beyond TV shows and films, is planning an expansion into video games and has hired a former Electronic Arts Inc. and Facebook Inc. executive to lead the effort.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## BudSpencer (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## chocolate (15 Jul 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
159,47*-8,15 (-4,86 %)
A partir del 15 de julio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC*)
*32,96*-0,47 (-1,41 %)
A partir del 15 de julio 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (15 Jul 2021)

El precio reflejado es solo eso. GME en todos los brokers el porcentaje de interés de compra , mínimo, triplica el de venta... Y aún así cae el precio.

Al final acabara en investigación, porque solo parecen contabilizarse ventas y no las compras (dark pools). Pueden hacer lo que quieran, la compañía no va a quebrar aunque su precio por acción baje a $40 otra vez.... Y para salvarse los HF tienen que quebrar la empresa.

¿Que sube el precio? Vale
¿Que baja el precio? Vale

No hay más.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Jul 2021)

Jolín, Jenny, qué maja eras
¿ porqué no te invitaría a ir al cine en su día ? En realidad los dos teníamos los mismos intereses en aquella época, los calores de la juventud

Hold, preciosa;
sigues siendo preciosa y ya falta menos para que vayamos a buscarte


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Jul 2021)

Será o no será ?


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Jul 2021)

Leo por ahí que mañana vencen un porronazo de opciones. No sé lo que durarán las rebajas


----------



## antoniussss (15 Jul 2021)

no tengo prisa de por comprar ni por vender, así que a ver por donde me sale la jodia


----------



## LordSpain (15 Jul 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Jojojoooooooo, menudo hostiazo nos vamos a dar hoy, la pre viene calentita…
> 
> Al final podremos recomprar a 4$
> 
> Qué listos han sido los jefes, mi más sincera enhorabuena !!!



¿De qué acción están hablando?, no consigo pillarles


----------



## Insurrección (15 Jul 2021)

LordSpain dijo:


> ¿De qué acción están hablando?, no consigo pillarles



De Terra


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Jul 2021)

He metido una orden de compra a de 100 acciones a 27$ hasta 30-07-21... To da moon !!
y otras pocas más si pasa de 287$


----------



## BudSpencer (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## WhiteRose (15 Jul 2021)

Hay que reconocer que los Hedgies son unos grandes: están poniendo el precio que les sale de las pelotas para comprar barato en la desesperación de los Apes...

Yo ya dije que no vendo el primer 10% por debajo de 320, y luego tendrán que pagar más, mis nietos estarán aleccionados, no tengamos tanta prisa.


----------



## WhiteRose (15 Jul 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que los Hedgies son unos grandes: están poniendo el precio que les sale de las pelotas para comprar barato en la desesperación de los Apes...
> 
> Yo ya dije que no vendo el primer 10% por debajo de 320, y luego tendrán que pagar más, mis nietos estarán aleccionados, no tengamos tanta prisa.



Ojo, a los hedgies les cuesta mucho dinero bajar el precio.


----------



## Insurrección (15 Jul 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Ojo, a los hedgies les cuesta mucho dinero bajar el precio.



Les costará lo que sea pero desde luego que lo están consiguiendo, además con poco volumen día sí y día también.

Menos mal que ya entramos en el Russell 1000 ese y que la empresa está saneada y hubo 500 millones de votos en la junta...


----------



## WhiteRose (15 Jul 2021)

Yo a 120 compro otras 10, así lo he ordenado.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (15 Jul 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Yo a 120 compro otras 10, así lo he ordenado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



yo a 120,01, por si no me entra la orden por tu culpa xD


----------



## LordSpain (16 Jul 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> De Terra



 seguiré pescando entonces !! 

Gracias por tu tiempo !!


----------



## mariano2004 (16 Jul 2021)

En ese comentario, de GME.
Inserrucion está enfado con Cohen, ya no se hablan.



LordSpain dijo:


> seguiré pescando entonces !!
> 
> Gracias por tu tiempo !!


----------



## Insurrección (16 Jul 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> En ese comentario, de GME.
> Inserrucion está enfado con Cohen, ya no se hablan.




Un poco sí, jajajjajajajjajajj.


----------



## BudSpencer (16 Jul 2021)

HODL


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (16 Jul 2021)

Hello Apes

Algún ape que entienda inglés mucho mejor que yo sería tan amable de traducirme esto, por favor ?



*GME PROSPECTUS SUPPLEMENT FILING TO THE SEC, JUNE 9TH, 2021 - top of page 16*




No termino de entenderlo

Sed felices !


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jul 2021)

encuesta de Gary*.* Adivina qué voté 



Para quien no tenga Twitter, en 45 minutos, 3,200 votos con un 87% para naked shorts


----------



## Hamtel (17 Jul 2021)

No os desanimeis que esto no tiene marcha atrás. Al final han de cubrir.


----------



## marbruck (17 Jul 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Hello Apes
> 
> Algún ape que entienda inglés mucho mejor que yo sería tan amable de traducirme esto, por favor ?
> 
> ...



Dice que la parte contratante de la primera parte es la parte contratante de la primera parte.


----------



## anonimocobarde (18 Jul 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Algún ape que entienda inglés mucho mejor que yo sería tan amable de traducirme esto, por favor ?
> 
> 
> 
> *GME PROSPECTUS SUPPLEMENT FILING TO THE SEC, JUNE 9TH, 2021 - top of page 16*



Significa que HOLD.


Ya en serio, las "series of securities" entiendo que son paquetes de acciones (es decir, que cada una equivale a X acciones), supongo que sin derecho a voto.

Si alguien es depositario de algún paquete de estos y quiere o tiene que dejar de serlo, tiene 90 días para nombrar a un sucesor; si no lo hace, el paquete "desaparece" y lo convierten en acciones normales, que supongo que recibirá el mismo depositario.

También pueden decidir en cualquier momento y de forma unilateral (con respeto a lo que diga la ley, claro) que no quieren que existan paquetes de esos, y sustituirlos por acciones individuales equivalentes.

Al menos eso es lo que entiendo yo.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (19 Jul 2021)

Buenos días

Gracias por la traducción; 

Parece que tenemos un día rojo en todo... ¡ otro día de rebajas en GME !


----------



## -Galaiko (19 Jul 2021)

¿Cómo si hay mas compras que ventas, baja? 
A seguir holdeando.


----------



## jaimegvr (19 Jul 2021)

Esta manipulado, las ballenas ( WB, ME, JP morgan etc...) quieren que los robinhoods etoros etc......., se salgan ya del mercado, para comprar ellos con la liquidez que han acumulado. Hay que holdear, el que haya comprado apalancado o necesite cash , lo tiene jodido.


----------



## jaimegvr (19 Jul 2021)

Hasta que no hayan llegado al precio que las ballenas quieren y se hayan tenido que salir suficientes robinhoods, no parará de bajar, veo una correcion de un -10% -20% de aqui a septiembre.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (19 Jul 2021)

pero no iba a haber un MOASS y no se que historias? va a acabar el año y va a seguir todo esto igual


----------



## Buscape (19 Jul 2021)

Hold


LUIS MARIN dijo:


> pero no iba a haber un MOASS y no se que historias? va a acabar el año y va a seguir todo esto igual




De momento está aguantando el tiron como un campeón contra las manchas.

Menos hacer la nenaza y más HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (19 Jul 2021)

Vaaaaamos


----------



## jorlau (20 Jul 2021)

Un twet y una Teoría

Quien sabe¿?

PG-13
Posible DD ‍
Se ha especulado que el tweet PG-13 de RC es una referencia a pg. 13 del prospecto de GME , y que quizás GME se esté preparando para una división de acciones.

No lo creo. Creo que es mejor que eso. ¿Por qué? Porque la página 13 del prospecto habla específicamente de UNIDADES, no de división de acciones.

https://www.ig.com/uk/investments/support/glossary-investment-terms/unit-definition

Creo que GameStop ejecutará una versión aún mejor de lo que hizo Overstock con su dividendo basado en blockchain :

*"La Junta Directiva de Overstock.com, Inc. (" Overstock ") aprobó la declaración del dividendo en forma de acciones de Acciones Preferentes Serie A-1 de Voto Digital"*

¿Entendiste eso? *Acciones preferentes de la serie A-1 de votación digital.*
Lo que significa que actúa como stock normal, pero también está adjunto a una cadena de bloques.
Emitir un dividendo de esta manera resuelve el problema de cómo hacer que el dividendo llegue a las manos de *las* personas: *las acciones se desembolsan automáticamente a través de su corredor Y se muestran en la cadena de bloques* . Con el "método Serie A-1", GameStop evita tener que averiguar cómo emitir un token o NFT de manera que las personas puedan acceder y reclamar la propiedad del mismo.
Dado que un dividendo de la Serie A1 actúa como un dividendo de acciones normal, simplemente aparece en su cuenta de corretaje, sin que se requiera ningún trabajo de nuestra parte (tal como nos gusta).

*Al mismo tiempo, la cantidad de dividendos emitidos aparece en la cadena de bloques. Auge. Se revela el verdadero recuento de acciones.*

Si GameStop emite un dividendo por acción de acciones regulares, y su número de acciones de dividendos no es exactamente igual a sus acciones regulares, sabe que algo está sucediendo y le dice a su corredor que lo resuelva, lo cual están obligados a hacer. hacer.
Esto es solo una teoría, por supuesto, pero es una teoría con precedentes: Overstock ya allanó el camino y demostró que es posible.
No puedo evitar amar la justicia poética que se desarrolla: GameStop está _Overstock_ ed, y podría estar quitando una página del libro de jugadas de Overstock para detener el juego de una vez por todas.
Levantando suavemente mis tetas.




A lo mejor solo le picaba la nariz...


HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (20 Jul 2021)

Aquí el Evento anunciado para hoy, 20 e julio, aniversario del hombre en la luna



https://www.gamestop.com/collection/astro-gaming-moonjam



Y esta noticia, que no sé si se comentó, diciendo que están alquilando naves de distribución del tamaño de las que usa Amazon....








GameStop is snatching up Amazon-sized fulfillment centers. What is it going to sell?


GameStop is aggressively expanding its warehouse distribution network as the company aims to transform itself into a serious e-commerce retailer. That...




www.post-gazette.com





Nada comparado con un hipotético dividendo digital, pero ahí queda


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (20 Jul 2021)

531 millones de acciones ??


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (20 Jul 2021)

Aquí explican cómo sería lo de la PG-13 y esas "unidades" que podrían ser el dividendo digital





[QUOTE


Edit: an explanation of the chopsticks in the nose.

"Since Ryan is big on TA, I thought he was referring to the nose engulfing candle stick pattern. This is where 2 candles have the same colour and the second candle engulfs the nose if this first one (4hr chart). It appears to be a reversal which is bullish!"


[/QUOTE]


[QUOTE

Hedgies are fucked because they won't have the units for the stocks as only GameStop will issue them as a single security and only for a limited amount of time to add onto existing shareholders. The extra kicker, they won't be able to short GME anymore because they won't have the units for it as every share must have a unit after GameStop does this Jesus


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hamtel (20 Jul 2021)

Igual que baja, sube, jajaja


----------



## Hamtel (20 Jul 2021)

No hay volumen


----------



## Hamtel (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## chocolate (20 Jul 2021)

Que está pasando hoy? Voy buscando más fotos de Jenni?


----------



## -Galaiko (20 Jul 2021)

Esto es increíble, no entiendo nada pero es increíble, algo se cuece y ojala sea el MOASS. 
Cuando parecía que ya se iba a la mierda bajando 10% cada día, booom un 25% verde, esto es la leche.
Con todo lo que están haciendo para tirarla abajo y es que no pueden, aguantan las cabronas y cuando parece que van a morir reviven.
HOLD
¿Cuántos miles de millones llevan ya perdidos Citadel? La ultima vez que lo vi eran casi 6 mil millones.


----------



## Buscape (20 Jul 2021)

Están mamoneando con el stock como siempre que sube.

Subida a 193, se para la cotización un rato y pabajo.

Suputamadre

HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (21 Jul 2021)

Hola holders

Os aburrís ? 

Aquí tenéis para leer un rato



P.D. ¿vosotros echáis un ojo en Reddit o en algún otro sitio o simplemente hold y punto?
Lo digo porque igual estoy posteando cosas que ya sabéis y me tenéis por el pelma del hilo

Bueno, en realidad lo posteo aquí porque me cuesta lo mismo que ponerlo en favoritos o en pocket y siempre le puede venir bien a alguien

HoLd !


----------



## Hamtel (21 Jul 2021)

Yo estoy en Reddit. Mismo nick. Saludos


----------



## BudSpencer (21 Jul 2021)

"Pump and dumps" de toda la vida.


----------



## marbruck (21 Jul 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Hola holders
> 
> Os aburrís ?
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en reddit con otro nick, pero ya no entro a mirar cosas de GME que me satura, me limito a holdear y punto y comprar cuando lo veo muy barato (se me alejan las ordenes de compra a 140...), pero os sigo leyendo por aquí de vez en cuando por si hay alguna novedad o por los loles.


----------



## Hamtel (21 Jul 2021)

marbruck dijo:


> Yo estoy en reddit con otro nick, pero ya no entro a mirar cosas de GME que me satura, me limito a holdear y punto y comprar cuando lo veo muy barato (se me alejan las ordenes de compra a 140...), pero os sigo leyendo por aquí de vez en cuando por si hay alguna novedad o por los loles.



Yo, mientras esto explota, estoy haciendo algunos dineros con WISH.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (21 Jul 2021)

Esta teoría no cambia nuestra visión y estrategia pero me ha parecido interesante


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (22 Jul 2021)

Buenassss

La vida sigue igual con su poquísimo volumen y tal y tal

Otro poco sobre las "Units", 
ojalá dentro de poco esta palabra se asocie en los libros de historia con la frase ".... y así es como comenzó a explotar el MOASS, con las ´units´ ..."


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (22 Jul 2021)

En en enlace anterior también hacen referencia a este otro hilo que explica lo que ya deberíamos saber todos aquí... con el dividendo digital / NFT Dividen / "units" se acabó el juego para Fondos Cortos porque sale a la luz el número de acciones reales, dejando al descubierto las sintéticas y comenzado la carrera por recomprar las acciones; sale a la luz quiénes son los verdaderos dueños y no pueden seguir poniéndose cortos porque no hay suficientes "acciones digitales" para completar las "Units" de esas acciones falsas... Jaquee Mate... sólo falta saber cuándo estará listas esas "Units"
Si los fondos esperan a que estén en marcha ya están perdidos. Bueno, ya lo están pero no es lo mismo morir una vez que cienes de veces


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (22 Jul 2021)

Y muy entretenido también como explican aquí el caso de OverStock... tits jacked !!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (22 Jul 2021)

Igual estoy ya algo flipado de tanto leer y ver en mi mano el MOASS porque me ha venido ese miedo de "cuidado con las contraseñas! cuando esto pete los SHF van a tratar de conseguir las acciones de cualquier manera, hackeando mis cuentas, violando mis contraseñas... hasta podrían hacer un apagón global de internete tipo cyber polygon y resetear Matrix y les saldría más barato"
Es mi p*ta banana !!


----------



## LUIS MARIN (22 Jul 2021)

gracias por la información y mantener vivo el hilo....a veces da la sensación de que uno está sólo en esto


----------



## MaurisioColmenero (22 Jul 2021)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> gracias por la información y mantener vivo el hilo....a veces da la sensación de que uno está sólo en esto



El Reddit está muy entretenido y es en tiempo real. Es normal que esto esté más apagado

Enviado desde mi Dyson


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Jul 2021)

Buenos días

Yo a lo mío... y gracias por vuestras respuestas !



**EXPLAIN NEW!!!**

WHEN MOASS?

After unit agreement and unit certificate form is filed (more information will be in the provisions section)

How many Units(NFTs)?

Same as issued shares

Not enough to distribute to every share holder?

GameStop sells NFT to its "Preferred (chosen) Stock Depositary" and Gives a free dividend forces SHFs to pay s s before and every share is still tracked on the blockchain. Checkmate.

Clarification: They can either cover (MOASS) or they can buy the NFT which will fund Gamestops dividend, when they buy the NFT they are still Naked and Short, so they are obligated to cover the dividends for anything over what Gamestop issued


----------



## Hamtel (23 Jul 2021)

Vamos a por el récord de no volumen


----------



## Irene Adler (23 Jul 2021)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> gracias por la información y mantener vivo el hilo....a veces da la sensación de que uno está sólo en esto



Hay que dosificar para no quemarse y aguantar sin desesperarse…

Pero aquí seguimos, no estás solo!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## SaitamaSensei (25 Jul 2021)

soon lambo


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (26 Jul 2021)

Buenas

Simple recordatorio, hoy T+21
El pasado 24 Junio falló, a ver en esta ocasión



February 24 -> March 25: Parabolic Move (January 15 options)

March 25 -> April 26: Crabby Move 

April 26 -> May 25: Crabby Move 

May 25 -> June 24: Parabolic Move (April 16 options)

June 24 -> July 26: Crabby Move 

July 26 -> August 24: Crabby Move 

August 24 -> September 8: Parabolic Move (July 16 options)

Crabby Moves increase the floor roughly $30 each time.

Parabolic Moves increase the floor roughly $80 each time.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Jul 2021)

El volumen empieza a caer de manera importante...las veces que he visto esto en una acción alcista (Pharmamar, Alpha Pro tech)...etc que deberían irse a la luna, es... caer, y caer y más caer durante meses.

Personalmente conociendo ahora la historia de los "creadores de mercado" y el uso de "cortos sintéticos" cruzando un corto inexistente a una orden de compra real, me lo creo. Si nadie vende, fuerzan a la baja (En vez de lo normal que es a subir) la acción para que alguien venda o cundir el pánico.

Luego en un par de días, en el momento en el que les salga del orto, esos cortos sintéticos los liquidan de un plumazo, como está pasando ahora en Alpha Pro tech, además, mucha gente hasta los huevos, venden mientras hace la subida, por lo que pueden cerrar todos y con beneficios.

También han anunciado que entra al indice SP 400 medium caps, cuidado con un falso rebote y para abajo, hay que comprar tranquilamente, lo necesario, como siempre.

Suerte a todos, que será mi suerte.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (28 Jul 2021)

Pues nada antoniussss, no queda más remedio que atacar con todas las "UNIDADES"
Saca las Units, Ryan, tokenízalos a todos !!!
Y a por la SEC, el FINRA y todos esos intermediarios sinvergüenzas


----------



## Hamtel (28 Jul 2021)

Seguimos holdeando y sacando buenos dineritos con tradeo de día en WISH


----------



## anonimocobarde (28 Jul 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Hola holders
> 
> Os aburrís ?
> 
> ...



HODL y mirar la acción a diario en stocktwits. Y de vez en cuando me paso por el hilo.


----------



## jorlau (29 Jul 2021)

HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (29 Jul 2021)

Hola holita !

Un simple recordatorio


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (29 Jul 2021)

Interesante la guía del MOASS.
Tener los deberes hechos por si llega el momento no sucumbir a los sentimientos.
Estoy haciendo un excel con una simulación de "precios de venta por acción" 
Cuando lo tenga depurado os lo paso por si os sirve de algo

Pero os puedo avanzar alguna cosa con cálculos aproximados:
Flipadas a parte:
+ A unos 25.000$/acción, GME = Amazon ... Aprox $1.75T
+ A unos 30.000$/acción, GME = Apple ........ Aprox $ 2.1T
+ A unos 70.000$/acción, GME = Apple + Amazon
+ A unos500.000$/acción, GME = SP500 .... Aprox $36T
+ Dato por confirmar: Total Activos Citadel and Bros
+ Dato por confirmar: Total Fondo garantía respaldado por la SEC/FINRA

1º Objetivo: Recuperar la inversión, pero me lo quita de la cabeza y paso directamente al segundo
2º Objetivo: Vivir bien pero sin poder dejar de trabajar
3º Objetivo: Podrido de dinero para siempre
4º Repugnantemente rico, crear mi fundación, hacer un mundo mejor, viajar al espacio, comprar Amazon, Apple y Arabia Saudí... etc

Según eso ya más o menos voy viendo mis "precios" de venta escalonada
Pero entre un 10%-15% de acciones no las venderé nunca (salvo por importes delirantes)

Todo esto teniendo en cuenta que si llega la locura es posible ver precios por acción y valoraciones de GME delirantes y absurdas, pero por poner una referencia.... ¿Existe dinero suficiente en el mundo par pagar las acciones de GME a 1Millón ? pues eso, que hay que saber lo que uno puede esperar

HoLd


----------



## Hamtel (29 Jul 2021)

Eso es lo que yo quiero. Dejar de currar. Ha de subir a 5000 al menos para eso, jajaja


----------



## Hamtel (29 Jul 2021)

Coño que el broker de mi paco banco español trabaja ahora con Morgan Stanley. Antes era otro el broker estadounidense.


----------



## Hamtel (2 Ago 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (2 Ago 2021)




----------



## BudSpencer (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Insurrección (4 Ago 2021)

Al parecer ayer hubo movidón los últimos 5 minutos… una treta más de los HFs


----------



## jorlau (4 Ago 2021)

Insurrección dijo:


> Al parecer ayer hubo movidón los últimos 5 minutos… una treta más de los HFs



Lo vi en directo en mi broker y me quedé flipao.

El volumen pasó de pronto de 4 millones a 14 millones.

El precio empezó a subir, lento pero constante, hasta 158 con algo, y en la campana bajo como un rayo 6 o 7 $.

Esta claro q pueden hacer lo q quieran con el precio, solo falta saber hasta cuándo.

HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (4 Ago 2021)

Buenos días

En Reddit son un montón de personas los que están reportando a la SEC por todos los medios posibles todas estas irregularidades (tweeter, LinkedIn, web de la SEC, emails....)
Son muchísimas las cosas raras que están reportando, por no decir ilegales directamente.
Por su puesto que pueden mearse en nuestras caras estos de la SEC y dejar claro que sólo pueden ganar los de siempre pero están con el culo al aire y eso deja aún más claro que esto es una guerra por la supervivencia de su propio sistema corrupto y que estamos haciendo daño.

Lo mismo hay que acabar con tanto intermediario ladrón y tanto supervisor corrupto y montar una red con normas claras y automáticas basadas en la confianza mutua, es decir: blockchain 

Power to the players !


----------



## Será en Octubre (4 Ago 2021)

Por curiosidad, cual es tu precio medio en GME?


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (4 Ago 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (4 Ago 2021)

Cerquita ya de los 120, como lo toque se va a armar la marimorena con los Stops de 120 y 100..... y lo saben y lo van a intentar.

pondré por ahí ya a un mes vista una orden de menos de 100 por si hay subastón a la baja intradía y pesco algo.


----------



## marbruck (4 Ago 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Cerquita ya de los 120, como lo toque se va a armar la marimorena con los Stops de 120 y 100..... y lo saben y lo van a intentar.
> 
> pondré por ahí ya a un mes vista una orden de menos de 100 por si hay subastón a la baja intradía y pesco algo.



Joder, a estas alturas de la partida habrá gente con stop loss? No creo que mucha


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (5 Ago 2021)

Buenasss

En $137 la media diaria de 200 días, dicen

Después de las que me han entrado a 155 tengo órdenes de compra metidas a :
$138
$122
$102
$55
$27
$7
A ver si me entran unas cuantas

La orden de venta de 1 acción a $10.000 no me la coge

Voy a probar como los fondos a ver si me coge orden de compra a $0.25

Por cierto, el broker de mi banco sólo me mantiene las órdenes un máximo de 30 días, ¿a vosotros ?


----------



## WhiteRose (6 Ago 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenasss
> 
> En $137 la media diaria de 200 días, dicen
> 
> ...



Ayer compré un poco, me tardaron mucho en confirmar la compra, y lo iban partiendo en varias compras... parece que el mercado está seco.


----------



## anonimocobarde (6 Ago 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Ayer compré un poco, me tardaron mucho en confirmar la compra, y lo iban partiendo en varias compras... parece que el mercado está seco.



Madre mía, 1-2 millones de volumen medio diario más o menos. Como de verdad siga habiendo aunque sea un 10-15% de cortos, se viene squeeze.


----------



## Naga2x (6 Ago 2021)

Yo el otro día soñé que vendía mi triste acción por 127k o algo así... estaría bonito


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (6 Ago 2021)

WhiteRose dijo:


> Ayer compré un poco, me tardaron mucho en confirmar la compra, y lo iban partiendo en varias compras... parece que el mercado está seco.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## jorlau (8 Ago 2021)

Degiro me está pidiendo q actualice mis datos fiscales de ingresos provenientes de EEUU, alguien más le pasa? se acerca el el moass ,¿?


HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Ago 2021)

Hello apes

Parece que andamos hoy con la vuelta al verde con bajo volumen. 
Nada cambia.

Muy interesante el enlace que nos trae pompero;
Parece muy evidente que sigue habiendo muchas más acciones de las reales, fruto de las acciones sintéticas producidas por las acciones prestadas en corto; según esa encuesta hay al menos 163millones de acciones en manos de los minoristas de USA, frente a las 78m totales y las ¿47m? que debería haber disponibles en el float; a pesar del margen de error que puede haber por ser una encuesta casera a una muestra de población muy pequeña parece claro que hay tongo, porque el cálculo es muy muy conservador y la misma metodología usada sobre acciones de Apple da unos resultados cercanos a los reales conocidos de esa empresa.

HoLd


----------



## -Galaiko (9 Ago 2021)

Corruptos, corruptos everywhere.
La Yellen se ha levantado millones desde 2008 dando "conferencias" a bancos y HFs a 200k cada una.
Pero seguro que hace bien su función, y esos trabajitos que dejan su sueldo anual de 250k en nada no la influyen, ella es una profesional emponderada.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (10 Ago 2021)

Buenos días

Aún no he leído el último link de Pompero, espero tener tiempo luego
Pero me he encontrado con este otro dato de las Reverse Repos que publican diariamente en Reddit y me he quedado de piedra, no sólo por el importe sino porque cada día el Gobierno-ciudadanos paga $6Billions (6mil millones de los nuestros) de intereses a las entidades por ese dinero.
¿ Cuándo nos van a empezar a ofrecer precios jugosos por nuestras acciones y parar esa sangría al contribuyente ?



EDIT: He editado porque el dato dado por el usuario estaba mal... los intereses que pagan diariamente son de 500mil $ por el Trillón de dólares (0.05%)
Normal que me pareciera tanto, por eso he hecho el cálculo y he visto el error
Sorry


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (10 Ago 2021)

Bueno, ya me leí el link de Pompero...
Vaya puterío e incestuosas relaciones ....
TL;DR Viene a decir que TODAS las principales empresas del mundo (Apple, Amazon, Facebook, Alibaba, Intel, AMD, .....) TODAS son propiedad de MEGACORP que es como llama a los Fondos de Inversión (BalckRock, Citadel, Vanguard,....) que a su vez tienen participación las unas en la otras, por lo que podrían hacer lo que les diera la gana; no entra a valorar si lo hacen, o porqué querrían hacerlo; también dice que muchas de esas empresas/fondos son a su vez de algunas familias que llevan siendo los dueños más de 200 años... la única empresa del mundo que no poseen es GME, de la que no sólo no son dueños sino que además tienen un problema pues Citadel es el que está corto pero BlackRock y otros están largos, y son los que le han prestado a CItadel; teniendo en cuenta que tienen intereses mutuos y que no hay suficientes acciones para cerrar los cortos no sólo perderían muchísima pasta si no que además deberían responder por corruptos e intereses cruzados

Y todavía falta la Parte 2 y Parte 3, a ver qué sale de ahí

. Part 2 will be soon as it is nearly complete. Part 3 is going to take a while to finish, but I’m working on it.


Gracias pompero, y gracias u/Slyver12


----------



## BudSpencer (11 Ago 2021)

La estrategia que siguen los "hedge founds" está clara: manipular la cotización para forzar un movimiento lateral a medio plazo, conseguir que la gente se aburra y se olvide de GME.

Si la cotización baja mucho es la ruina absoluta para los "hedge funds". Entraría muchísimo dinero a comprar GME y su situación empeoraría aún más.


----------



## jorlau (12 Ago 2021)

Ayer menos de un millón de volumen.

Hace unos meses un simio con alguna arruga ya predecia q íbamos hacia la liquidez cero, y en eso estamos.

Si es bueno o malo ya lo veremos.


*La marcha hacia la liquidez cero: volumen o caída*
DD ‍

*Edición 1: TL solicitado; DR: ¿* recuerdas esa escena del Día de la Independencia en la que el gran Will Smith, durante una pelea de perros, lleva al alienígena malo muy bajo y al cañón antes de que ambos se estrellen? ¿O cuando perdimos al indomable Jamie Foxx en Stealth? Bueno, cuanto más bajo sea, mayor será la probabilidad de error fatal. El volumen de GME se ha suprimido hasta un punto en el que cualquier pequeño error por parte de Citadel o una presión de compra añadida hará que el precio se dispare.
Me pregunto cuál es DFV y cuál es Papa Cohen
Perdón por los spoilers.
_De todos modos...._
*Descripción general y términos educativos*
Déjame preguntarte: ¿qué sucede cuando un creador de mercado deja de hacer mercado?
En la vida, y ciertamente cuando se trata de la historia del $ GME en descubierto, a veces un problema crea otro. Eso es exactamente lo que Citadel está experimentando con su movimiento bien documentado de órdenes de compra a grupos oscuros.
Durante esta breve charla de Ted, me aventuraré a demostrar que la estrategia de Citadel de vender en el mercado abierto mientras compra en grupos oscuros está llevando a GME hacia la liquidez cero. _TIC Tac. TIC Tac. _El motivo detrás de eliminar la compra del mercado abierto es limitar la presión de compra y equilibrar la venta para estabilizar el precio. Con el tiempo, esta acción ha reducido la liquidez con una trayectoria cercana a cero.
Si bien la liquidez cero es imposible sin la exclusión de la lista, mi argumento es que esta marcha hacia un punto teórico de liquidez cero ha creado un nuevo problema para los fondos de cobertura cortos: alto riesgo de volatilidad y deslizamiento extremos.
Pero primero, algunas definiciones de términos:

Volumen: el número de acciones negociadas de un valor en un solo día. Edición n. ° 3: reformule para mayor claridad.
Spread Bid-Ask: el espacio entre el vendedor más bajo y el comprador más alto, lo que facilita el mercado.
Market Maker: una empresa que realiza ofertas activamente y solicita proporcionar liquidez para que los participantes tengan un mercado que cotice el precio de manera justa. Ganan dinero estableciendo órdenes de compra en $ 100 y órdenes de venta simultáneas en $ 101, por ejemplo.
Liquidez: el grado en el que un activo se puede comprar (ofertar) o vender (ask) rápidamente en el mercado a un precio que refleje su valor intrínseco (spread). Si hay una gran brecha entre la oferta y la demanda, de $ 95 a $ 105, es difícil que se produzca una operación cercana a la media de $ 100.
Volatilidad: cuánto puede moverse un valor en torno a su valor medio.
Thinly Traded: un valor que no se puede negociar sin un cambio significativo en el precio.
Deslizamiento: la diferencia entre el precio esperado de una operación y el punto en el que se ejecuta la operación. Esto puede ocurrir cuando se ejecuta una orden grande y no hay suficiente volumen para mantener el rango de precios actual dentro del margen de la gran demanda.
Dark Pool: un sistema para la negociación privada de grandes pedidos fuera del mercado hasta que se liquida la operación.
*Su solución de enero se convirtió en el problema de May.*
Desde mediados de enero, el volumen se movió en una pendiente decreciente. Descargué citas históricas ( https://www.nasdaq.com/market-activity/stocks/gme/historical ) para comenzar mi investigación aquí. Claro, hemos tenido picos que probablemente son casos resultantes del ciclo FTD bien documentado . Sin embargo, al trazar un promedio de 5 días de volumen por porcentaje de la contracción de mediados de enero, el número de acciones negociadas de acuerdo con el volumen histórico de NASDAQ está disminuyendo significativamente.

Datos de volumen sin procesar del NASDAQ desde la compresión de mediados de enero
Datos promedio de seguimiento de 5 días (soy bueno con crayones, no con Excel)
Tan significativo hasta el punto en que *varios días de la semana pasada solo se* negociaron el *5% de los niveles de volumen de mediados de enero* . Además, cada cinco días de negociación da como resultado una reducción a la mitad del porcentaje de volumen negociado en relación con el problema inicial.
Es probable que haya tres causas para esta disminución de volumen:

Reducción de las compras al por menor a medida que aumenta el precio / nuestras SO se enteran
Reducción de las compras a instituciones debido a que la volatilidad implícita de las opciones hizo que la operación fuera menos atractiva
Aumento de las órdenes de compra del grupo oscuro ejecutadas por fondos de cobertura cortos ( / r / Superstonk / comments / mpebkz / sells_through_the_major_exchanges_buys_through / ) cc: u / koreanjc
Ahora, como todos sabemos, *no nos cuesta nada más que la confianza del novio de nuestras esposas para comprar y hodl. *Sin embargo, los fondos de cobertura cortos están gastando dinero todos los días para evitar cubrir la enorme cantidad que tenían antes y especialmente durante enero.
_TIC Tac. TIC Tac._
Para hacerlo, están rehipotecando posiciones cortas y limitando la presión de compra en el mercado abierto al encaminar sus compras a través de grupos oscuros (cc: u / broccaaa ). El resultado es que el volumen diario continúa disminuyendo cada semana hasta el punto en que la acción del precio de GME se ha convertido en una cáscara de lo que era antes. Puedo relacionar. El resultado de su límite de volumen en el mercado abierto es que *han convertido a GME en una acción poco negociada de forma antinatural que está preparada para una volatilidad significativa en caso de que cualquier cantidad de presión de compra o venta golpee la cartera de pedidos.*
_TIC Tac. TIC Tac._
Entonces, ¿qué sucede si esta tendencia continúa hacia la liquidez cero teórica?

El horario de negociación habitual se parecerá más a la fase previa a la comercialización: un volumen reducido de acciones que se mueve cada minuto.
Diferenciales de oferta y demanda ampliados: la brecha entre lo que el vendedor más bajo está dispuesto a vender y lo más alto que un comprador dispuesto está interesado en pagar a través de órdenes limitadas se ampliará haciendo que las órdenes se llenen muy por encima o por debajo de las expectativas.
Deslizamiento: siempre que se produzca una presión de compra sustancial, el precio se deslizará significativamente hacia arriba. Lógicamente, una acción escasamente negociada también puede caer significativamente en caso de que haya una presión de venta sustancial. Sin embargo, los simios de manera ilógica (para ellos) compramos cada inmersión históricamente.
_Una nota subjetiva rápida sobre el deslizamiento: ¿Recuerda esos picos de volumen extraños al mediodía que son mayores que el primer minuto de negociación? Creo que alguien está tomando la temperatura de GME para ver qué tan sujeto está al deslizamiento._

4/29 vela de alto volumen después del almuerzo, que fue mayor que el primer minuto de la vela del horario comercial regular.
*Este es su nuevo problema.*
Si el volumen sigue siendo tan bajo o baja, un soplo de presión de compra hará que el precio de las acciones se dispare al alza. Si Ken se pone nervioso y cede la venta porque pasó demasiado tiempo en el bote, el precio de las acciones se disparará hacia arriba. Y, dada la tendencia, *probablemente haya menos de 5 días de negociación (edición 2: esta es una suposición basada en la tendencia) antes de que tengan que volver a agregar liquidez al mercado o de lo contrario.*
Verá, el problema es que cuando los fondos de cobertura cortos, en particular Citadel, trasladaron el volumen a los fondos oscuros, dejaron de entrar en el mercado. Se trata de un abandono de su deber como creador de mercado. Y solo pueden hacerlo durante un tiempo. *TIC Tac. TIC Tac. *Se requiere un mercado con compras y ventas para mantener ajustada la oferta y la demanda, establecer un precio justo para los participantes y limitar el deslizamiento cuando llegan pedidos grandes. De hecho, el objetivo de los grupos oscuros es ser un portal para pedidos grandes, por lo que no se comen todas las ofertas o pedidos. *Ahora que la mitad del mercado se está haciendo en el grupo oscuro mientras que el otro está en el mercado abierto, han creado el nuevo problema.*
Han llevado a GME al punto de una liquidez teórica cero, lo que plantea amenazas de extrema volatilidad y deslizamiento.
*Citadel está en un punto en el que necesita agregar volumen o ir a la quiebra. *Y todos sabemos lo que sucede cuando GME gana volumen.
_TIC Tac. TIC Tac.



HOLD_


----------



## mariano2004 (12 Ago 2021)

Podrías pasarme el documento en inglés o un enlace. Muchas gracias


----------



## Hamtel (12 Ago 2021)

Ayer fue el volumen más bajo desde hace 5 años. Apes stay strong


----------



## jorlau (12 Ago 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Podrías pasarme el documento en inglés o un enlace. Muchas gracias






HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (12 Ago 2021)

Buenos días

No pude resistirme a las rebajas y compré ayer una acción.
No sé cómo lo voy a conseguir pero voy a tratar de comprar algo todas las semanas para mantener el volumen; llegará un día que la gráfica y el volumen sólo muestren la compra de mi acción 

EDITO: puse el enlace a la vez que Jorlau


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (12 Ago 2021)

Hola de nuevo

Dejo aquí unos links... de momento no entiendo nada, me basta con HoLp pero si llego a entender algo ya sus lo cuento .Toda ayuda se agradece




WesternBus2276
·7h
Buckle up
Been a wild ride tonight, RC tweet, Reddit down, Award party and RC changed pic to black and white. Titties can’t take no more and need to go bed. Have fun and be back latz


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (12 Ago 2021)

Sigo sin entender nada...
Pero me estoy volviendo loco con los 2 últimos Tweets de RC... y buscando la relación con Victoria Secret...

Según dicen... RC estaría diciendo que HOY ES EL DÍA.....

Seguiremos informando

(perdonadme por el hype si al final queda en nada, son cosas del directo; total estáis en la playa o trabajando y ya lo veréis a toro pasado)

He metido dos espacios después del https en los links para que no salga todo el referido... el que quiera que vaya a verlos borrando los espacios

"Han matado a Kenny ! "
https:// www.reddit.com/r/GME/comments/p2psbb/tits_jacked_to_the_absolute_maxxx/

Moass ya empezó
" Today is the Day; Estrella de mar en la luna" (la estrella está encima del Globo terráqueo de la mesa)
https:// www.reddit.com/r/GME/comments/p2uye2/titties_jacked_rcs_tweet_todays_the_day_starfish/

"Las 5 puntas del estrella de Mar"
https:// www.reddit.com/r/GME/comments/p2vfb5/gme_lit_exchange_technical_indications_of_final/

"Ryan Cohen cambia la foto de su perfil de Twitter a escala de grises; grayscale es el nombre de un broker de Cryptos... ¿ por las UNITS-NFT Dividend ?"
https:/ /www.reddit.com/r/GME/comments/p2to5c/just_ryan_cohen_in_black_and_white/

EDIT 1:
Si realmente hoy llaman a Kenny a la muerte, les quedan 35 días a los fondos para comprar las acciones antes de que se disparen...
https:// www.reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/p2pbs5/ryan_cohen_on_twitter/h8m7kem?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x&context=3


----------



## Insurrección (12 Ago 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Sigo sin entender nada...
> Pero me estoy volviendo loco con los 2 últimos Tweets de RC... y buscando la relación con Victoria Secret...
> 
> Según dicen... RC estaría diciendo que HOY ES EL DÍA.....
> ...



No me creo nada de RC, ya sabéis por qué.

Enésimo hype, ahora mismo en negativo.


----------



## WhiteRose (12 Ago 2021)

Esto, como todo, va a ser en octubre!

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hotice (16 Ago 2021)

Estos gráficos de bolsa americana, sobre todo tecnológicas, en curva exponencial, y máximos históricos, dan yuyu.

Me da que habrá correccion fuerte, no se sostiene.

La pregunta de siempre es cuando, y hasta donde bajara. Quizás en Octubre


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (16 Ago 2021)

Hello

Sigo intentando entender lo del post del otro día, con las referencias Victoria`s Secrets, McDonalds, Sears.... y los Tweets de RC, Rana, IceCream....

Si tenéis un buen rato libre, al menos 1hora, os recomiendo ver el vídeo... y si no, pues Hold
Esto es una auténtica película y podéis vivirlo en directo !
Y esperemos que con final feliz


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (16 Ago 2021)

Esto he leído en los foros de investing
El único link que hay es el del propio comentario del forero en el foro de la acción




> En cualquier momento entre ahora y el 30 de septiembre parece que será picante. • ⁠ Los requisitos de margen aumentaron de $ 10k a $ 250k a partir del 24 de agosto para derivados OTC, como swaps basados en valores, por los que Citadel estaba molesto [potencialmente lo que han estado usando para ocultar cortos] • ⁠ Aumento del margen justo antes del período de renovación de futuros del 26 de agosto al 9 de septiembre. Posible presión de compra equivalente a lo que vimos del 24 de febrero al 10 de marzo y del 25 de mayo al 9 de junio. • ⁠DTCC espera un aumento en las llamadas de margen el 1 de septiembre de la fase 5 de los requisitos de margen de derivados OTC (creo que esto es diferente del aumento de $ 250k) después de un retraso de un año. Se suponía que se introduciría en 2020. • PUT ⁠OTM se utilizaron potencialmente para amortiguar su margen. Por lo tanto, requisitos de margen más altos + menos PUT al búfer = GUH • ⁠⁠Tenemos que terminar el tercer trimestre, por lo que se avecinan más tensiones en los mercados • ⁠ON RRP todavía está en $ 1T, así que quién sabe cuántas garantías adicionales quedan en el mercado de repos. Una vez que llega a un punto de inflexión, un dominó no obtendrá la garantía que necesita • ⁠Septiembre es históricamente un mal mes para el mercado de valores. Miércoles negro 16 de septiembre de 1992, caída de GFC del 16 de septiembre de 2008, caída de Cryp0 + SPY del 20 de septiembre de 2018, etc. • El final del tercer trimestre es también el final del año fiscal de Reservas de la Fed. El colapso de 2008 comenzó con la quiebra de Lehman Bros el 15 de septiembre de 2008. • ⁠ El techo de la deuda aún no se ha elevado, EE. UU. Está en camino de incumplir su deuda a mediados de septiembre.
> ⁠El 1 de julio, se introdujo un nuevo Requisito de Financiamiento Estable a Largo Plazo (NSFR) para los bancos que les exige mantener suficiente financiamiento estable a largo plazo en caso de una recesión prolongada. • ⁠Los bancos deben tener ~ $ 1T antes del 1 de octubre de 2021 (?) Justo después del final del tercer trimestre • ⁠La deuda marginal ahora está disminuyendo, un 4,3% en julio, lo que parece ser un indicador temprano de que la capitalización de mercado se está acercando.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (17 Ago 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Hello
> 
> Sigo intentando entender lo del post del otro día, con las referencias Victoria`s Secrets, McDonalds, Sears.... y los Tweets de RC, Rana, IceCream....
> 
> ...



Puffff
Menudo cacao tengo en la cabeza....
Entre que mi nivel de inglés no es el mejor y la locura que cuenta este tío...
Agradecería mucho si alguno de vosotros ve el el vídeo y lee los comentarios del hilo, para luego debatirlo por aquí

El tío este estaba intrigado con algunos Tweets de RC, el de la rana y el del helado y vio que podría estar refiriéndose a algunas empresas como Victoria's Secrets o MCDonalds
Se puso a buscar en los gráficos de esas acciones a ver si veía cosas raras y encontró algunos patrones muy raros que se repetían y a la vez estuvo investigando qué instituciones eran las dueñas de esas acciones, que están relacionadas entre ellas y que también tenían patrones raros

El tío DEMUESTRA mostrando los datos que ha habido instituciones que desde 2018 han tenido rentabilidades en algunas operaciones de hasta 2millones por ciento y muchas de 1000 por ciento, con operaciones muy extrañas como tener acciones de GME durante años, venderlas justo antes del squeeze de enero y volver a comprarlas justo después provocando pérdidas enromes a uno y beneficios enormes a quien la cogió prestadas.... movimientos de acciones a 2Millones la acción, cuando su precio estaba xxx$....
Y todos esos movimientos, con beneficios de locura ( pedir prestado por 1M de dólares acciones de GME a 20$ cuando estaban a 100$ y ganar 2.000millones...)... bueno pues todos esos beneficios de locura iban a parar a manos de los sospechosos habituales: BlackRock, BNP Paribas.... iban a parar, digo, a fondos de inversión donde ¡ sorpresa ! aparecen bonos de deuda a largo plazo de empresas quebradas con la crisis sub-prime de 2008 ! deuda de Bear Stearns y Wamu Mortgage con vencimientos en 2034-2046...

Vamos que los mercados huelen a chamusquina que tiran para atrás... como si los grandes jugadores de los fondos de inversión se hubieran comido toda la quiebra de las hipotecas de 2008, les hubieran dejado mantenerlas con pérdidas enormes en sus balances, colocarlas en paquetes en su fondo de inversión e ir compensado esas pérdidas con ganancias de locura en operaciones ilegales en el mercado de valores... y GME por el medio como una de tantas con la que han estado jugando


En fin... es lo que he entendido

Con lo fácil que es el HoLd y yo aquí dejándome la neurona... en fin, se agradece si alguien más se inmola viendo el vídeo y leyendo el hilo de las pelotas, aunque sólo sea por tener un ape con quien contrastar

Intentaré sacar tiempo para editar este mensaje poniendo cifras exactas de los ejemplos, y el minuto del vídeo en los que sale.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (17 Ago 2021)

Sí, pompero, así es, pero una de las cosas más gordas que dice, casi a modo de conclusión, es que siguen por ahí las pérdidas de las subprime, en los balances de las grandes dueños del mercado y repartidos en un montón de fondos. 
Y parece que la SEC les está dejando hacer trampas para taparlo.
Me parece muy gordo y que debería hablarse más del tema .
Tampoco tengo claro cómo puede afectar a gme, aunque en tío es un auténtico holder y super fan de RC.


----------



## antoniussss (19 Ago 2021)

hay que reconocer lo que es del César, tras 8 meses, esto es un bluf, en términos de que "podíamos" con los cortistas y manos fuertes. Aquí hay que tener lo justito para cuando algún año de el petardazo y poco más, ni mirar mientras.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (19 Ago 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> hay que reconocer lo que es del César, tras 8 meses, esto es un bluf, en términos de que "podíamos" con los cortistas y manos fuertes. Aquí hay que tener lo justito para cuando algún año de el petardazo y poco más, ni mirar mientras.



Traído de los foros de investing:



> 5 Reglas para invertir en GME:
> 1) Invertir dinero que NO necesites.
> 2) Comprar y mantener.
> Compra cada vez que puedas y solo vende en la caída del MOASS.
> ...


----------



## antoniussss (19 Ago 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Traído de los foros de investing:



Compra cuando puedas, no, compra en 100 o menos o deja puesto una orden de x meses con precio srop de compra a 100 o menos para cada vez que caiga o haces el subnormal.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (19 Ago 2021)

Antonius, creo que no ves la diferencia entre GME y cualquier otra acción.
Los que creemos en la película de GME esperamos grandes subidas, por encima del máximo de Enero cuando la pararon cerca de los 500$
Si los cortos no han cerrado y han tomado prestadas más acciones de que las que existen, entonces es posible que algún día llegue el MOASS; si el regular, SEC, hace su trabajo ese MOASS no debería estar muy lejos
Creo que todo eso debería sonarte

Si crees que la acción va a pasar los 500$ y que puede llegar a miles o cientos de miles es más importante ir acumulando acciones mientras estén "de rebajas" que no comprar esperando a precios de saldo.. porqué por debajo de 100$ ? no sería mejor por debajo de 40$? o de 5$?

De momento voy a hacer compras periódicas todos los meses aunque sea 1 acción mientras esté por debajo de 300$
Y tengo varias órdenes más gordas metidas a 150, 140 , 120, 99, 70, 50, 40, 20, 14, 5 e incluso a 0.20$.... bueno a 0.20$ no he probado pero es curioso que el broker me deja meter orden de compra a 5$ pero no me deja meter orden de venta a 10mil$

HoLp


----------



## antoniussss (19 Ago 2021)

Cada uno que siga la operativa que le da la gana, claro, pero yo por lo menos, cuando acumulo "ahorros", no compro inmediatamente a cualquier precio. ya lo hice cuando "el squeeze" era inminente, y me lo comí con patatas y las solté en 300 muchos meses después esas "caras". (mientras el tonto pollas del cohen encima hacía ampliaciones de capital)

Lo de debajo de 100 es porque considero que es su valor sin "Squeeze short" por lo que si baja, volverá antes o después. Por lo pronto los de mas de 300 llevan "pillados" 8 meses su dinero ahí, mira que gracia.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (20 Ago 2021)

Te entiendo perfectamente y es buena estrategia también. Alguna tengo a 300, por lo de las compras periódicas
Espero que pronto nos encontremos en la luna y nos echemos unas risas !


----------



## antoniussss (22 Ago 2021)

Madre mia pasas por el reddit de wallstreetbets y todos. Con perdidas de locura en opciones que no se pueden ni holdear.

Peña palmando 200.000 pavos y asi todo.

Fijo que los cortistas han ganado. Con esto todo lo que perdieron en su dia con gme y mas.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (23 Ago 2021)

Charlie se te echaba de menos. Pensé que habías abandonado el barco. hold


----------



## Buscape (23 Ago 2021)

Hold desde la playa.


----------



## Hamtel (23 Ago 2021)

Días de descanso. 

Es muy sencillo: Buy and HODL


----------



## Irene Adler (24 Ago 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> Hold desde la playa.



Dichoso tu…

Aquí se holdea aunque sea con dos niños sin colegio y currando!! (Que dicho sea de paso el no tener tiempo ni para mirar como va esto ayuda  )


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 Ago 2021)

Buenos días

Qué alegría !
Cuanta gente!!
Y algunos holdeando en la playa....
Yo también soy de los de niños sin colegio, en este caso niñas, menos mal que también trabajo y ese rato descanso

Este aviso em salta para hoy; aunque la última vez no se cumplió, podría ser que estuviéramos comenzando una nueva subida parabólica de las que nos gustan !
por un lado me alegraría pero por otro es una pena que se acaben las rebajas 



> February 24 -> March 25: Parabolic Move (January 15 options)
> 
> March 25 -> April 26: Crabby Move
> 
> ...


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 Ago 2021)

Este enlace me gusta más, que el anterior parece que no se cumplió casi nunca


----------



## Hamtel (24 Ago 2021)




----------



## Buscape (24 Ago 2021)

Solo hay que tomarse una fresquita y ver subir el valor.

Y si baja, te tomas otra.

HOLD


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Ago 2021)

La gosadera, la gosadeeera

199,92$ de resistencia... que se ha follado mientras escribo esto

Siguiente 220, queda 1h40m


----------



## chocolate (24 Ago 2021)

200$
Jenni calienta que sales!!!


----------



## antoniussss (24 Ago 2021)

No estaba muerta, estaba de parranda


----------



## Hamtel (24 Ago 2021)

PFFFFF


----------



## NeoSetrakso (24 Ago 2021)

PUFFF to the moon!


----------



## NeoSetrakso (24 Ago 2021)

Pero aquí sois más de GME o de AMC?

Yo soy de AMC pero esta semana compré GME por primera vez (buena idea).


----------



## jorlau (24 Ago 2021)

El simio del enlace ya decía q hoy 24 de agosto comenzaría la ejecución de las opciones OTM Puts q vencieron el 16 de julio y durará hasta el 7 de septiembre, pudiéndose desencadenar el MOASS en cualquier momento.

Ya veremos, al menos hay movimiento.






HOLD


----------



## chocolate (25 Ago 2021)

NeoSetrakso dijo:


> Pero aquí sois más de GME o de AMC?
> 
> Yo soy de AMC pero esta semana compré GME por primera vez (buena idea).



Yo más de GME aunque también cargo AMC. Masmajas!!


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Ago 2021)

Sr chocolate se añoran sus jenys


----------



## chocolate (25 Ago 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Sr chocolate se añoran sus jenys



Que rayos!!

*Din! Din! Din!*

*GameStop Corp. (GME)*
*212,25*+1,96 (+0,93 %)
A partir del 11:07AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC)*
*45,47*+1,21 (+2,74 %)
A partir del 11:07AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## chocolate (25 Ago 2021)




----------



## BudSpencer (25 Ago 2021)




----------



## chocolate (26 Ago 2021)

*Din! Din! Din!

GameStop Corp. (GME)
209,98*+10,33 (+5,17%)
A partir del 9:49AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC)
43,73*-0,23 (-0,52 %)
A partir del 9:49AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (26 Ago 2021)

Salud !

Un vídeo del loco este.



Me interesa eso de " Who pays ? "

Tengo por ahí mi excel para el MOASS, para calcular precios de venta y tal, ya sabéis.
Quiero ver qué precios podrían pagarse no vaya a ser que esperemos precios que no se puedan pagar ni poniendo a tope las impresoras.

( Aún no he visto el vídeo )

Estos son unos datos aproximados:

Valoración de todo el SP500 $35Trillions = Valoración de todo GME (70M acciones) a *$500k/acción* = $750k/acción si sólo contamos 45M acciones del FLOAT
$60k/accion GME = Apple + Amazon
$30k/accion GME = Apple
$25k/accion GME = Amazon
$ 8k/accion GME = Berkshire
$ 2k/acción GME = $235B Ciatadel AUM

Sabemos que VW llegó a ser por momentos la empresa más valiosa del mundo durante su Short Squeeze, que resulta ridículo frente a nuestro MOASS, así que no parece tan loco pensar en precios por acción de entre $30k-$50k.....

Pero quién pagaría en caso de cadena de insolvencias ? lo que cubra Citadel + Melvin + Otros + FINRA + SEC ????
Cuál sería el total posible de fondos cubiertos ?

Por muy irracional que se vuelva esto siempre habrá un límite... supongo
Te quedarías con tu acción sin vender ante un reguero de entidades quebradas, posiblemente con la opinión pública señalándote como culpable de la quiebra del sistema y sin nadie teniendo que pagar intereses por seguir corto, ni colatelares con los que cubrir...
Vamos, que no sé si se podrá llegar a pagar $250.000 por una acción pero sí se podría pagar si la mayoría de paperhands venden antes a $5.000 !!!

HoLD !!!!


----------



## Naga2x (27 Ago 2021)

AirBerlin también está cogiendo carrerill, lleva como un 80% en 5 días.


----------



## RubenCanovas (27 Ago 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Salud !
> 
> Un vídeo del loco este.
> 
> ...



Obviamente no se puede pagar a todo el mundo 500k por acción, pocos van a llegar a eso, si es que se llega...

He hecho un Excel de venta por tramos, pero mi límite no es tan alto...


----------



## austral (28 Ago 2021)

MMAT (4,13$) va a ser uno de los valores estrellas de aquí a final de año


----------



## mariano2004 (28 Ago 2021)

Ahi seguimos desde la fusión Sr austral. Hay un hilo específico para ello.


----------



## Tars (30 Ago 2021)

Aquí ya se holdea por costumbre. No hace falta motivación


----------



## BudSpencer (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (31 Ago 2021)

Buenos Holdays !









Who Owns The Most GameStop Stock?


Stock ownership can be an important factor to consider before buying shares of a company. Today, Wall Street Memes takes a closer look at the top GME stockholders.




www.thestreet.com


----------



## chocolate (1 Sep 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)
222,36*+4,12 (+1,89 %)
A partir del 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.

*AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (AMC)*
*47,61*+0,48 (+1,02 %)
A partir del 9:30AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Sep 2021)




----------



## dogandrecorder (1 Sep 2021)

Amigos, me presento, no había intervenido todavía pero sigo el hilo. Hoy parece que hay supermemesqueeze con Vinco Ventures BBIG


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Sep 2021)

Hooola !

Qué bueno ese chocolate a su hora !!

Y rompiendo los 220


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Sep 2021)

Bienvenido Dogan

Aunque ese 200% de Vinco no es ná comparado con lo que se viene en GME....

Entramos en el SP 500 !!!



https://news.gamestop.com/static-files/8f4aecab-eb11-4eae-bc5b-ca72210bfe77



Y eso que aún no hemos despegado


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Sep 2021)

Hi apes y srta Adler 

Como sé que el viaje a luna a veces se hace largo no quiero dejar de comentar.
Se me pasó el Tweet de Ryan Cohen " Guerra de almohadas y música de los 60" que alguien interpretó como una foto mítica de The Beatles el día que les comunicaron que su gran éxito "I want to HOLD your hand" que se convirtió en Nº1 en Estados Unidos









Beatles Pillow Fight, Paris


Harry Benson, The Beatles (Pillow Fight) - Paris 1964, photograph for sale




www.holdenluntz.com





¿ será porque informaron de la incorporación al SP500 ?
¿ o porque vamos a ser la empresa más valiosa del mundo, los Nº1 , como lo fue VW tras su Short Squeeze ?
Esos serían al menos 33.000$ por acción 

Bueno, me dejo de historias hasta después de los earnings, que si no pasa nada habrá que seguir buscando hypes !!!


----------



## LUIS MARIN (2 Sep 2021)

Viva el optimismo!!! Hold


----------



## jorlau (2 Sep 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Hi apes y srta Adler
> 
> Como sé que el viaje a luna a veces se hace largo no quiero dejar de comentar.
> Se me pasó el Tweet de Ryan Cohen " Guerra de almohadas y música de los 60" que alguien interpretó como una foto mítica de The Beatles el día que les comunicaron que su gran éxito "I want to HOLD your hand" que se convirtió en Nº1 en Estados Unidos
> ...



Lo de la inclusión en el SP500, no es seguro.Ademas de cumplir ciertos requisitos al final tiene q dar el visto bueno un comité de componentes anonimos y siendo nuestros oponentes los q manejan casi todo Walstret' no lo tengo tan claro.

Lo q tengo claro es q la empresa será número 1 más pronto q tarde.

Y q no falte el optimismo y mientras, fumando espero el MOASS q más quiero.


HOLD


----------



## BudSpencer (3 Sep 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (4 Sep 2021)

No voy a vender pero tengo sentimientos encontrados, cualquier shitcoin de medio pelo, cardano, por ejemplo en 1 año ha pasado de 0,10 a 3 euros, por poner un ejemplo, porque un poquito antes valian hasta mucho menos.

Y las bajadas las recuperan en un corto plazo de tiempo rapido..... 


Sea lo que sea, desde enero de 2021 y siendo hoy 4 de septiembre de 2021, esperaba mucho mas de esto, y ojo que todavia podemos dar gracias que esté en 200.. 


Por aqui habia foreros que habian hasta hipotecado la casa.... 


Insisto que no vendo las 75 acciones loleantes que me salieron baratas.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (4 Sep 2021)

Cardano hace 18 meses estaba a 0,01....conozco un chaval que le metió 6000 euros y lo último que supe que anda por Bali buscando casa


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (7 Sep 2021)

Salud

Mañana tenemos los earnings tras el cierre de mercado y, la verdad, no espero fuegos artificiales;
incluso es más probable que los HF intenten tirarla o, lo que yo creo, matarnos de aburrimiento.... sin grandes cambios porque ya saben que nos encantan sus rebajas !
Yo pienso seguir comprando al mismo ritmo hasta el MOASS, cuanto menos precio más podremos comprar con el mismo dinero

HOLD

P.D. ojalá me equivoque y sea el comienzo del MOASS, que además de los resultados del 2ºTre dicen que coinciden vencimientos, algo de aquello e los T+21, T+35... si me equivoco nos vemos en el cobete o ya nos conoceremos en la luna


----------



## Hamtel (8 Sep 2021)

Menudo rojazo se está marcando Wall Street. Todo cayendo

Salí de WISH justo antes de la supercaida. Me olía que algo iba mal. Conseguí beneficios e igual meto algo en 6,60, si baja tanto.

Con GME sólo hay un camino. HODL to the end


----------



## antoniussss (8 Sep 2021)

ya estan los resultados, perdidas de 80 millones creo, la mitad que el año pasado, deuda 1,6mil millones, efectivo 1,7 mil millones.

Intereses se están pagando unos 50 millones al año, por lo que si cancelan la deuda, estaría practicamente en beneficio.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Sep 2021)

GameStop Reports Financial Results for Q2 2021 | Gamestop Corp.







investor.gamestop.com





perdon 60 millones de perdidas frente 110


----------



## OYeah (8 Sep 2021)

Se me había olvidado este hilo.

Parece que al final no hubo ese big squeeze, ¿verdad? De todas maneras mantenerse en los 200 ya está muy bien, la compañia ha pegado un pelotazo importante.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Sep 2021)

-9% en el post market, a seguir holdeando. Será el día menos pensado...cuando estemos a otras cosas y ni hayamos consultado la cotización hace días.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Sep 2021)

Yo holdeare y tengo puesto orden de compra de 30 si baja de 100.


----------



## RubenCanovas (9 Sep 2021)

hoy cumplen vencimientos t+35?


----------



## jorlau (9 Sep 2021)

RubenCanovas dijo:


> hoy cumplen vencimientos t+35?



Hoy día 9 es algo, pero no recuerdo exactamente que. Pero da igual, todos los días son algo, un día más q los cortos tratan de sobrevivir, así que


HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (9 Sep 2021)

He visto que los intereses anmuales deben rondar los 50-70 millones anualmente.

Se puede llevar la deuda a 0 y dado que las pérdidas son ahora de 60 millones, se podría tener beneficios.

El único pero es que los vencimientos de la deuda suelen hacerse a años vista, por lo que por ese lado, hasta dentro de 2 años, no se podría quitar toda la deuda, a no ser que se paguen las penalizaciones.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Sep 2021)

Hi holders !

Para los amantes del hype facilón
Tweet posteado nada más cerrar ayer el mercado:


----------



## jorlau (9 Sep 2021)

Un resumen de ayer a hoy



*GME cae $ 20 AH basado en buenas noticias y MSM inmediatamente hace girar la narrativa para vender las acciones. Al día siguiente, vemos que GME se recupera + $ 21.00 en 4 horas. MSM: MUERTO SILENCIOSO.*





Esta claro, no¿?


HOLD


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (11 Sep 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Mi cartera: 38 acciones de GME y 100 de AMC que se ha ganado mi corazoncito. Y con estos exactos 10.000€ invertidos que es mi tope troll puedo divertirme semanas. Voy a conectarme poco a partir de ahora hasta agosto chavales que llevo el trabajo fatal y se vienen curvas y quiero irme de vacaciones sin nada encima de la mesa.
> 
> Plan de salida para las acciones ninguno. Aunque se estrelle una la otra la puede compensar, a eso lo llamo yo diversificar jaja. Solo pensar en las millonadas de pérdidas de Griffin etc. ya me está mereciendo la pena.



Buenas amigos.

Reaparezco después de tres meses de ausencia pretendida ahora que veo que las aguas están calmadas y los mensajes en el tema son con cuentagotas. Las cosas en este tiempo no se han movido gran cosa si lo pensáis, más allá de algunos conatos de caídas/subidas y ademanes regulatorios. Al final estamos en el punto de partida: el partido sigue empate y las normas no han cambiado en lo sustancial. Lo cual es triste y negligente.

Pienso que todos estos días han sido un regalo que le hemos dado a los peces gordos para hacer algo de cash con movimientos especulativos sobre estas acciones mismamente, margen para que reposicionen sus carteras en busca de liquidez y sobre todo tiempo para lanzar algoritmos que les permitan "desentramparse" mientras nos dejan pillados al resto con movimientos sutiles que los están sacando poco a poco de sus posiciones en corto con operaciones inteligentes de sacar más gallinas de las que meten cuando se puede excepto en momentos de apretones donde ahí, sí, tienen que meter carne en el asador y recomprar.

El sabor que me queda de boca es que el pescado se vendió fresco hace ya días, muchos, y que los balones de oxígeno poniendo nuevas acciones a la venta han destrozado la posibilidad de un short-squeeze porque han desdibujado esa línea bien nítida donde se jugaba el apretón; unos pocos millones de acciones que cambiaban de manos ahora son cinco millones más. El mercado retail o minorista da para lo que da. Casi todo el pastel es institucional. Así es imposible es que suceda tal evento. Aunque el precio de la acción haya estado estable se intuye cierta burbuja que tendrá que mantener ahora la compañía con constantes buenos resultados y dividendos, solo le queda para apoyarnos que luchar porque el fundamental se actualice a en torno a $100 objetivos y dar dividendos. Semejante obra de insuflación de valor la veo cruda en una compañía cuyo modelo de negocio no se ha actualizado a la postpandemia, sino agravado.

Lo más probable que suceda es que la acción pinche paulatinamente en ciclos de bajada y subida hasta los $120-$140 y permanezca ahí varios años hasta que el modelo de negocio de la empresa cambie. No barajo menos de $100 pero aun así es decepcionante.

Misma historia para AMC pero algo más volátil e insegura.

Como no lo veo claro y el juego ha durado mucho, ahora sí he trazado un plan de salida que por respeto a la gente no entraré en detalles para no desalentar.

*Qui totum vult totum perdit.*


----------



## antoniussss (11 Sep 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Buenas amigos.
> 
> Reaparezco después de tres meses de ausencia pretendida ahora que veo que las aguas están calmadas y los mensajes en el tema son con cuentagotas. Las cosas en este tiempo no se han movido gran cosa si lo pensáis, más allá de algunos conatos de caídas/subidas y ademanes regulatorios. Al final estamos en el punto de partida: el partido sigue empate y las normas no han cambiado en lo sustancial. Lo cual es triste y negligente.
> 
> ...



totalmente, puede que el moass sea en 8 años o en 4 años o nunca, por lo que si se compra y mantiene que sean las de menos de 100 euros, y cuanto menos y más barato, mas se holdea en el futuro como si es a precios de 10.000

Como tengas mucha pasta aquí y a cualquier precio, todos estos meses te van a quemar y si alguna vez ocurre el moass venderás antes de tiempo.


----------



## mariano2004 (13 Sep 2021)

Holdddddd


----------



## LUIS MARIN (13 Sep 2021)

HOOOLLLLLDDDDDD lo mismo dijeron los de amazon cuando tras el 11 s bajaron a 6 dólares y mira los ahora


----------



## Leovigildo (14 Sep 2021)

A las buenas noches foreros holdeadores. 

Me metí con unos pocos leuros por las risas y puedo decir con orgullo que tengo la pantagruélica cifra de 1,39 acciones de GME ahí muertas de risa desde enero. Viendo que esto es el cuento de nunca acabar y que ahora mismo me vienen mejor esos leuros fuera que dentro os querría preguntar cuál es vuestra opinión respecto al futuro MOASS o cualquier otro movimiento alcista. ¿Vale la pena seguir aguantando estoicamente los embistes del aburrimiento y el hastío o está ya todo el pescado vendido y no hay nada que hacer viendo cómo manipulan la cotización como les sale de los cojones?


----------



## antoniussss (14 Sep 2021)

Leovigildo dijo:


> A las buenas noches foreros holdeadores.
> 
> Me metí con unos pocos leuros por las risas y puedo decir con orgullo que tengo la pantagruélica cifra de 1,39 acciones de GME ahí muertas de risa desde enero. Viendo que esto es el cuento de nunca acabar y que ahora mismo me vienen mejor esos leuros fuera que dentro os querría preguntar cuál es vuestra opinión respecto al futuro MOASS o cualquier otro movimiento alcista. ¿Vale la pena seguir aguantando estoicamente los embistes del aburrimiento y el hastío o está ya todo el pescado vendido y no hay nada que hacer viendo cómo manipulan la cotización como les sale de los cojones?




Pues hombre, yo hablaba que reducí mi posición de 150 a 75 y ahí se van a quedar por los siglos de los siglos.

Hablar de si vender por aburrimiento 1 accion.......... LOL


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (14 Sep 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues hombre, yo hablaba que reducí mi posición de 150 a 75 y ahí se van a quedar por los siglos de los siglos.
> 
> Hablar de si vender por aburrimiento 1 accion.......... LOL



y ojo, que lo dije, yo reducí 75 acciones porque las tenía en 275, 215 y 175 y porque no voy a holdear a esos precios cuando el presi ha hecho 2 ampliaciones de capital con toda su polla, y las vendi en 300, sin perder 1 euro.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (14 Sep 2021)

Salud !

Utilizo ya el hilo a modo de "Cuaderno de Bitácora"

En estos días se habló del plan de los Fondos Cortos, llamado "Cellar Box"



y Michael Burry escribe un par de Tweets después de mucho tiempo, uno de ellos hablando del squeeze de GME y luego borra todos sus tweets y cambia 2 veces la imagen del banner de fondo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Sep 2021)

*El presidente de la SEC, Gensler, defiende el derecho de los inversores de Reddit y GameStop a 'aplastar' a los vendedores en corto *


El principal policía del mercado de valores de Washington no muestra ningún interés por tomar medidas enérgicas contra el comportamiento de millones de inversores minoristas que utilizan foros en Reddit y otras plataformas de redes sociales para coordinar estrategias de inversión, a veces a expensas de los vendedores en corto establecidos de Wall Street.

Durante una entrevista el miércoles, Jim Cramer de CNBC preguntó al presidente de la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EE. UU., Gary Gensler, si la SEC debería intervenir para evitar un esfuerzo coordinado de los inversores de Reddit para "aplastar" a los vendedores en corto que apuestan contra las acciones de memes populares como GameStop Corp. GME , 1.09% y AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc. AMC, -1.67%
"Si tres miembros de un fondo de cobertura trabajan en concierto para romper un fondo de cobertura corto, los 5 millones de personas de Reddit dirían que es legal, pero tal vez no debería serlo", dijo Cramer. “Si 5 millones de personas deciden romper un fondo de cobertura que es corto, ¿está bien? ¿Qué está dentro de los límites de lo que puede hacer para aplastar a un vendedor en corto? "
GameStop se convirtió en una inversión popular en las redes sociales en parte porque los inversores minoristas vieron a la empresa como un ataque injusto por parte de vendedores en corto que estaban reduciendo el precio de una acción y se arriesgaban a convertir el fracaso de la empresa en una profecía autocumplida.
Gensler se negó a comentar específicamente sobre la situación de GameStop, pero defendió el derecho de las personas a hablar libremente sobre las oportunidades de inversión y a convencer a otros inversores de que copien sus estrategias comerciales. 


> “La gente viene a tu programa y abogan por comprar o vender un valor”, dijo Gensler. “Antes teníamos televisión, la gente lo hacía en la radio, ahora tenemos varias plataformas de redes sociales.





> Eso no es solo libertad de expresión, sino que es parte de lo que fortalece nuestros mercados de capital, que la gente puede estar en desacuerdo y en desacuerdo utilizando los medios de comunicación del día. Pero también creo que vigilamos los mercados en busca de fraude, manipulación, esquemas de bombeo y descarga y cosas por el estilo ".





> SEC Chair Gensler defends Reddit, GameStop investors’ right to ‘smash’ short sellers
> 
> 
> Washington's top Wall Street cop is showing no appetite for cracking down on the behavior of millions of retail investors who use forums on Reddit and other...
> ...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Sep 2021)

gamestop comillacomilla _informe_ comillacomilla


----------



## jaimegvr (15 Sep 2021)

Internet va a acabar con los especuladores de la Bolsa tipo Buffet Soros etc..............


----------



## Sr. Canario (16 Sep 2021)

WSB se meterá con el uranio. Al tiempo...


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (16 Sep 2021)

Buenas tardes

Otro posible detonante del MOASS... si consiguen registrar en ComputerShare un número mayor de acciones de las que existen en el mercado:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Sep 2021)

*MassMutual multada con $ 4 millones en Massachusetts por no supervisar a los agentes de 'Roaring Kitty' *


BOSTON, 16 de septiembre (Reuters) - Una subsidiaria de MassMutual acordó pagar una multa de 4 millones de dólares para resolver las acusaciones de que no supervisó a los agentes, incluido el personaje de las redes sociales "Roaring Kitty", cuyas publicaciones en línea ayudaron a desencadenar el frenesí comercial de las acciones de GameStop Corp GME en enero. , Dijeron el jueves los reguladores de valores de Massachusetts.

El secretario de Massachusetts del Commonwealth, William Galvin, el principal regulador de valores del estado, dijo que la subsidiaria, MML Investors Services, también acordó revisar sus políticas de redes sociales y someterse a una revisión de cumplimiento independiente.



(Reporte de Nate Raymond en Boston)


----------



## jorlau (16 Sep 2021)

No lo he intentado y no se sabría hacerlo.

Abrir una cuenta desde España no se si será posible pero creo q es complicado.

Desde algunos países europeos,entre ellos España, es más factible transferir acciones desde Interactive Brokers o también si tienes acciones en un broker usa como Firstrade.


HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (17 Sep 2021)

Buenas tardes

Esto tengo sobre registrar las acciones desde fuera de USA, parece que se puede con Interactive Brokers, en comentarios (ordenados por "Best") hay algo más de info:

https:// www.reddit.com/r/GMEJungle/comments/p9mc38/all_international_apes_can_register_their_shares/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share



> I’ve been looking for ways to directly register my forever shares for quite long time and finally found easy workaround.
> 
> Interactive brokers is US broker who provides DRS service for all its clients and such clients can be from almost all counties in the world Available Countries | Interactive Brokers LLC
> 
> ...


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (17 Sep 2021)

Hoy 4ª Hora Bruja !!

A ver cómo se da la cosa.

Por lo que he leído sería un exitazo si cerramos por encima de $210 para que los cortos tengan que entrar al mercado a comprar acciones
Por encima de $200 también nos viene bien
Por debajo de $200 los SHF ganan esta batalla y a seguir holdeando tan ricamente


----------



## cuasi-pepito (18 Sep 2021)

Conexión en directo con Drones a las oficinas de Citadel en Chicago, que están de noche todos a tope, moviendo ordenadores..no se si será frikada pero parece que se cuece algo este finde.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (18 Sep 2021)




----------



## Hamtel (20 Sep 2021)

Vaya hostiazo hoy. Es un hundimiento general. Yo sigo en verde general pero llevo bastante bajada en el día. No sólo GME


----------



## antoniussss (20 Sep 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Vaya hostiazo hoy. Es un hundimiento general. Yo sigo en verde general pero llevo bastante bajada en el día. No sólo GME



A mi me da igual porque solo voy a comprar en menos de 100, si baja bien, si sube mejor aun.


----------



## WhiteRose (20 Sep 2021)

La tenían que bajar a 100, a ver si tienen lo que hay que tener. Supongo que a 122 hay un soportado increíble. Lo veremos pronto.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mipireicoa (20 Sep 2021)

Otro hilo que envejeció mal


----------



## WhiteRose (20 Sep 2021)

Ya veremos, si algún día termina podremos sacar conclusiones.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorlau (22 Sep 2021)

Senxilla explicacion de lo que implica el traspaso de acciones desde los brokers a Computershare






*Elaboración de seguimiento a DD. Por qué el registro directo en Computershare expone la complicidad de DTCC en desnudos cortos.*

Hay dos tipos de acciones, una original emitida por Gamestop (digamos GME GME ) y la otra emitida por DTCC (digamos GME DTC ). GME GME es una propiedad (propiedad parcial de Gamestop) y es engorroso de vender y liquidar porque los estados de EE. UU. Tienen diferentes leyes de propiedad. GME DTC es un derivado emitido por DTCC y es fácil de vender y liquidar.
Todos los conocedores de Gamestop como Ryan Cohen y Matt Furlong tienen GME GME en Computershare. La mayoría de los inversores institucionales también poseen GME GME en Computershare. Las acciones restantes de GME GME están en manos de DTCC en su subsidiaria Cede & Co.
Digamos por el bien del argumento que DTCC tiene 50M GME GME en Cede & Co. ( *el flotador* ). Luego emiten 50M GME DTC al mercado que es fácil de negociar. Compramos GME DTC , pensando que es tan bueno como GME GME , pero hay diferencias porque una es una acción de Gamestop y la otra es una acción derivada emitida por DTCC. Es como un casino que emite fichas por dinero en efectivo en su casa. Ambos tienen un valor equivalente y es fácil intercambiar fichas en el casino, pero no se pueden usar fuera del casino.
DTCC permite a los corredores y creadores de mercado vender más GME DTC de lo que existe para un depósito en efectivo adicional (a los prestamistas les encanta ganar intereses). Digamos que los creadores de mercado han creado 200 millones de GME DTC adicionales poniendo garantías en efectivo con la esperanza de que la empresa quiebre y las posiciones cortas nunca tengan que cerrarse. Así que ahora DTCC tiene 250M GME DTC emitidos contra 50M GME GME que tienen - *apalancamiento de préstamo 4x* .
Cuando los simios transfieren 25M GME GME de DTCC a Computershare, DTCC tiene 225M GME DTC emitidos contra 25M GME GME en su depósito - *apalancamiento de préstamo 8x* . Cuando los simios transfieren 15M GME GME adicionales de DTCC a Computershare, DTCC tiene 210M GME DTC emitidos contra 10M GME GME que tienen - *apalancamiento de préstamo de 20x* . Cuando los simios transfieren los últimos 10 millones de GME GME de DTCC a Computershare. DTCC ahora tiene 200M GME DTC emitidos contra *ZERO* GME GME que tienen - *∞ endeudamiento* .
Ahora, hay simios que tienen 200 millones de GME DTC en cuentas de corretaje que están respaldados únicamente por una garantía en efectivo y un seguro SIPC de $ 500 mil. Gamestop ve que todas las acciones de GME GME emitidas por la compañía están ahora en Computershare, y DTCC no debería permitir ningún comercio de GME DTC porque son falsas y diluye el precio de las acciones que perjudica a los inversores. Entonces emiten un retiro, es decir, pidiendo a DTCC que cierre todas las posiciones de GME DTC porque ninguna debería existir al final.
*Ésta es la situación de confusión* porque los creadores de mercado y los fondos de cobertura que vendieron acciones de GME DTC tienen que recomprar para cerrar sus posiciones. Tienen una ventana de tiempo limitada para cerrar, pero no pueden nombrar su precio, los *simios nombran el precio* .
Los simios no saben matemáticas, por lo que siguen agregando CERO al precio (los _ceros no tienen ningún valor correcto_ ). Los primeros fondos de cobertura tiran la toalla y recompran algunas acciones. Esto aumenta el precio de la acción. Ahora todos los demás fondos de cobertura y MM tienen que depositar una garantía adicional en efectivo con los prestatarios. Algunos no pueden, margen llamadas y se liquidan. Cuando se liquiden, los liquidadores recomprarán rápidamente GME DTC *a cualquier precio solicitado* . Esto aumenta aún más el precio. El requisito de garantía en efectivo aumenta más y se liquidan más fondos de cobertura / MM que no pueden aportar dinero. Los simios se confunden y siguen agregando más CERO al precio de venta. *Houston, tenemos un problema* .
Si DTCC fuera honesto, nunca permitirían intercambiar más acciones de GME DTC que GME GME . Si DTCC implementa la gestión de riesgos, no permitirán que el *apalancamiento de los préstamos* se salga de control y forzará a los cortos a cerrar *algunas* de sus posiciones. ¿Pero lo harán? ¿O están esperando que los simios se transfieran completamente a Computershare y RC para presionar el botón de encendido? Es dificil de adivinar.
*Oh no, según el testimonio del Congreso, los cortos cerraron sus posiciones en enero, veamos si fueron honestos bajo juramento.*
EDITAR: formato fijo EDIT2: apalancamiento de préstamo fijo de 21x a 20x



HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Sep 2021)

Salud !
Creo que me estoy convirtiendo en un auténtico holder... ya no entro a ver cómo abre la acción, ni a mirarla 30 veces al día... veo que me tendrán que avisar del Moass en el telediario

hoLp !!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 Sep 2021)

Buenas tardes

Para el Cuaderno de Bitácora:

En estos días preocupa la posible caída de Evergrande y su contagio
Se esperan noticias de la FED sobre el Tapering
Los chicos de Reddit confían en traspasar suficiente número de acciones directas registradas en Computer Share DRS
Y tenemos 2 nuevos Tweets de GME y DFV
Ah ! y China acaba de prohibir cualquier operación con Criptos (en estos momento BTC $42k)
¿ me dejo algo ?
Edito para añadir la llamada al orden a Michael Burry y que seguimos esperando la investigación de manipulación en GME de Gary Gensler de la SEC, que iba a estar para finales de verano

Links:
https:// twitter.com/TheRoaringKitty/status/1382759375677186050?s=20
https:// twitter.com/GameStop/status/1441084958282436608
https:// www.reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/ptzmq6/gamestop_on_twitter/
https:// www.reddit.com/r/GME/comments/pur33j/the_sec_just_issued_burry_a_subpoena_for_a/

De los foros de Dios:


> Para los que no han entendido el Tweet.
> 1. Cuando ganas en un videojuego pones tus iniciales al final, "ponlo tu nombre"; se refiere a DRS, además de que hemos alcanzado un nivel superior a todos.
> 2. Nadie se ha dado cuenta de este detalle, pero la parte inferior del Tweet es -- __ __ __ -- que significa M.O.M en MORSE, podeis confirmarlo muy fácil, que es el final de un videojuego cuando le ganas al FINAL BOSS, MOM (mother of all short squeeze) coincidencia? no lo creo, podría haber salido cualquier letra aleatoria, pero estas justas? estamos más cerca que nunca de ganar o por otra parte, ya HEMOS GANADO!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (27 Sep 2021)

Buenas tardes

Lo que parecía otro día aburrido, podría serlo, pero tenemos nueva adivinanza con Tweet de Ryan Cohen



> Talk is cheap, it takes money to buy whiskey.



https:// www.reddit.com/r/GMEJungle/comments/pw25vp/talk_is_cheap_it_takes_money_to_buy_whiskey_i/
Lo interpretan como que está pidiendo que la gente deje de hablar de Registrar Directamente las acciones ( DRS ) en Computer Share y que pasen a hacerlo !

Kenny declarando y 2 soldados suyos inhabilitados para tradear

https:// www.reddit.com/r/GME/comments/pwi2e4/breaking_news_we_dont_know_who_yet/

La verdad es que vivir esto en directo esto es mejor que un Videojuego o una peli y ya si nos hacemos ricos no te quiero ni contar lo divertido que va a ser


----------



## Hamtel (28 Sep 2021)

Joder que hostiazo la bolsa en general. Al final GME explotará. Han llamado al Dr. Burry para declarar sobre GME. 

El precio está mal, perra


----------



## Hamtel (29 Sep 2021)

Para mi el silencio de Roaring Kitty es esperanzador. No quiere verse envuelto en investigacione.

Creo que algun día explotará GME. Yo no voy a vender ninguna acción. Me da igual perder el dinero invertido.

Lambo o patinete. No hay otra


----------



## Hamtel (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## mariano2004 (30 Sep 2021)

Una explicación breve?


----------



## jorlau (30 Sep 2021)

Un resumencillo, plis

No se lo q dice

HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (30 Sep 2021)

El resumen es que el MOASS es poco probable pero... en la primera respuesta.


Tiene razón, desde el punto de vista de la probabilidad, MOASS es muy poco probable.

¿Sabes lo que también es altamente improbable? Millones de inversores minoristas se centran en una acción durante un período prolongado siguiendo sentimientos similares.

Millones de acciones se retiran del DTCC debido a que una gran cantidad de personas registran directamente sus acciones.

Las estrategias habituales de los creadores de mercado y los Hedgefunds pierden su efectividad cuando trabajaron durante años, tan bien, que estas personas son asquerosamente ricas sin haber contribuido nunca con nada productivo a la sociedad.

La lista continua. Este no es un juego de probabilidades. Todo lo que sucedió hasta ahora no se suponía que sucediera estadísticamente.

Siéntete libre de continuar con la lista de mierdas muy improbables que han sucedido desde enero.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Sep 2021)

#Citadelscandal es trending topic 1 en USA


----------



## SaitamaSensei (30 Sep 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> El resumen es que el MOASS es poco probable pero... en la primera respuesta.
> 
> 
> Tiene razón, desde el punto de vista de la probabilidad, MOASS es muy poco probable.
> ...




Un saludo shur, yo creo que tiene razón en cuanto a "low-probability event", estadísticamente es la forma correcta de describirlo, si divides el numero de short-squeezes entre el numero de día o de años y lo que tienes son eventos con una probabilidad de ocurrencia baja. Si a esto le sumas que en el caso de Gamestonk hablamos de un MOASS, es un evento tipo cisne negro dentro del conjunto de eventos de cisnes negros, lo que lo hace un evento de muy baja probabilidad. Que un fenómeno sea de baja probabilidad no es sinónimo de que no vaya a ocurrir, una erupción volcánica por ejemplo es un evento de baja probabilidad, sin embargo tenemos la certeza de que ocurrirá ya que disponemos de los conocimientos y las pruebas para así afirmarlo.

En el caso del MOASS, que Dave lo califique como un evento de muy baja probabilidad quiere decir es un evento de una magnitud nunca antes vista, singularidad numérica, una fractura en el espacio-tiempo, colapso de Citadel, colapso del DTCC, el limite del precio marcado por la máxima tensión que el gobierno de los Estados Unidos esté dispuesto a soportar.


----------



## jorlau (30 Sep 2021)

SaitamaSensei dijo:


> Un saludo shur, yo creo que tiene razón en cuanto a "low-probability event", estadísticamente es la forma correcta de describirlo, si divides el numero de short-squeezes entre el numero de día o de años y lo que tienes son eventos con una probabilidad de ocurrencia baja. Si a esto le sumas que en el caso de Gamestonk hablamos de un MOASS, es un evento tipo cisne negro dentro del conjunto de eventos de cisnes negros, lo que lo hace un evento de muy baja probabilidad. Que un fenómeno sea de baja probabilidad no es sinónimo de que no vaya a ocurrir, una erupción volcánica por ejemplo es un evento de baja probabilidad, sin embargo tenemos la certeza de que ocurrirá ya que disponemos de los conocimientos y las pruebas para así afirmarlo.
> 
> En el caso del MOASS, que Dave lo califique como un evento de muy baja probabilidad quiere decir es un evento de una magnitud nunca antes vista, singularidad numérica, una fractura en el espacio-tiempo, colapso de Citadel, colapso del DTCC, el limite del precio marcado por la máxima tensión que el gobierno de los Estados Unidos esté dispuesto a soportar.






HOLD


----------



## WhiteRose (30 Sep 2021)

Han estado frenando el MOASS con mucho "fuckery" o jodienda. Les ha costado mucho dinero y tiempo y, al final, la empresa parece saneada con lo que sus boletos "premiados" ya no lo están, les queda dolor. Nosotros solo tenemos que dejar ahi las acciones otros meses más en lateral entre 100 y ?.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Oct 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Un resumencillo, plis
> 
> No se lo q dice
> 
> HOLD



Buenos días

El tal Dave Lauer este parece ser un Consultor de Estrategia de Mercados, especialista en Tecnología y el CEO de Urvin AI de Inteligencia Artificial. También he leído que es o fue trader de Citadel y le invitaron a participar en WallStreetBets, lo mismo que a Mark Cuban y otros.
Está metido en GME por si suena la flauta del MOASS, del que dice que hay pocas probabilidades pero puede ser esta vez por la particularidad de los apes holdeadores pero reconoce que los Fondos de Inversión tienen todas las herramientas para hacer lo que quieren y que apagar el botón de buy sólo es la punta del iceberg y una pequeña parte de lo que pueden hacer.
Y que no tiene ninguna información de insider ni nada parecido pero ahí está por si hay suerte.
No sé tampoco si la información de ese tío es el santo grial o una opinión más 

Edito: bueno, también dice que está bien todo lo que está pasando con la saga de GME porque pone de evidencia al gran público muchas de las cosas sucias que se hacen impunemente en los mercados


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Oct 2021)

y esto para animar un poco.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Oct 2021)

Y aquí un poco de luz sobre la investigación en marcha. Qué turbio todo, y se saldrán con la suya:


----------



## Hamtel (4 Oct 2021)

WISH FORTALECE SU POSICIÓN EN ESPAÑA MEDIANTE UNA ALIANZA CON LA EMPRESA ESPAÑOLA CORREOS


ContextLogic Inc. (cuyo nombre comercial es Wish) (NASDAQ: WISH), una de las plataformas de comercio electrónico móvil más grandes del mundo, anunció



www.businesswire.com


----------



## Hamtel (4 Oct 2021)

Se está hundiendo el Nasdaq. La que está liando Biden es de aupa


----------



## mariano2004 (4 Oct 2021)

Estarán buscando líquido para pagar


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (5 Oct 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Estarán buscando líquido para pagar



Pues yo ando buscando líquido para entrar.... 170$ me parece muy buen precio ahora mismo


----------



## jorlau (6 Oct 2021)

DRS es el camino






HOLD


----------



## jorlau (8 Oct 2021)

En un par de días he abierto y financiado una cuenta en Interactive brokers y ayer compre x acciones de GME.

La semana próxima cuando haya pasado T+2 desde la compra intentaré transferirlos a Computershare haciendo DRS y pasar a ser un accionista registrado.

Bueno, no son muchas pero como dijo RC, ladrillo a ladrillo.


HOLD


----------



## antoniussss (8 Oct 2021)

Lo que es la vida, ha subido más e dreams en el mercado español que esto en el apocalípsis de 50


----------



## mariano2004 (8 Oct 2021)

Hoy el volumen de GMe es el más bajo?


----------



## Desencantado (8 Oct 2021)

Qué tengo que hacer con mi GME en ComputerShare y para qué?


----------



## jorlau (8 Oct 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Hoy el volumen de GMe es el más bajo?



No ha llegado ni a un millón, es posible pero no lo se


HOLD


----------



## jorlau (8 Oct 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Qué tengo que hacer con mi GME en ComputerShare y para qué?



Primero decir q yo no soy ningún experto y he conocido estas cosas hace poco y no tengo mucha idea.

Voy a responder a tus preguntas y luego intentaré explicar como yo lo entiendo.

Computershare es un agente de transferencias y es la empresa contratada por GME para q lleve su registro directo de accionistas.Las acciones q tengas allí están registradas a TU nombre, o sea son nominativas o acciones "reales".

Las acciones q tengas en tu broker o banco están registradas "a nombre de la calle" y en el mejor de los casos figuras como beneficiario en los registros del depositario o custodio de tu broker o banco y en el peor de los casos sólo tienes una anotacion de una acción "falsa".


Para que: En principio porque te gusta la acción y quieres tener acciones reales de la empresa q te gusta.
Por si la empresa da un dividendo NFT y quieres asegurarte de recibirlo.
Y si entre todos los minoristas (simios o no simios) logramos registrar la totalidad de acciones reales emitidas por la empresa, y quedan al descubierto la infinidad de acciones falsas q negocian los brokers, puede pasar cualquier cosa, MOASS o quién sabe.


Bueno, así es como yo lo entiendo, pero a mi me gusta la acción.


HOLD


----------



## Desencantado (8 Oct 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Primero decir q yo no soy ningún experto y he conocido estas cosas hace poco y no tengo mucha idea.
> 
> Voy a responder a tus preguntas y luego intentaré explicar como yo lo entiendo.
> 
> ...



Gogoles de thanks. Me ENCANTA la acción!!!


----------



## jorlau (11 Oct 2021)

Parece q hoy están un poco nerviosos los HF buscando mis x acciones reales 


HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (11 Oct 2021)

... y Tweet de Ryan, con pantalones cortos a las puertas.... Es un cachondo

¡Será que falta poco para completar el registro de acciones ?


----------



## chocolate (18 Oct 2021)

SEC flags gamification of stock trades in long-awaited GameStop report


The SEC released a 45-page report on Monday offering no specific policy recommendations following the early 2021 frenzy over GameStop stock.




finance.yahoo.com












U.S. SEC praises equity market structure, absolves short sellers in GameStop report


The U.S. markets functioned well during January's GameStop volatility, while short selling was not the main cause of the unprecedented rise in the 'meme stock,' according to a long-awaited Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) report. The report published on Monday provides a post-mortem...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## LUIS MARIN (19 Oct 2021)

Traducido que significa???


----------



## chocolate (19 Oct 2021)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> Traducido que significa???



No se crea vd. que después de leerlo he podido entender algo . Parece que la SEC hizo un estudio de lo ocurrido con GameStop e yá, no ví nada punible.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (19 Oct 2021)

Buenas tardes

No lo he leído ni sé si lo entendería pero por lo que dicen la SEC no ha visto nada raro... lo que podíamos esperar, no iban a venir a ayudarnos a estas alturas pero también dejan claro que los ¡ los cortos no han cerrado ! y con esos nos vale para continuar con el HoLd

Voy a tratar de confirmar esa info







https:// www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/qarb5k/breaking_the_ape_statue_has_arrived_in_wallstreet/
https:// www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/7-foot-tall-harambe-statue-stares-down-wall-streets-charging-bull-which-is-now-covered-in-bananas/3330853/

HoLd Harambe !!!


----------



## mariano2004 (19 Oct 2021)

No han cerrado cortos, no ha habido moass


----------



## jorlau (20 Oct 2021)

*Posición saliente - DRS*
*Su solicitud de transferencia de posiciones por DRS se ha completado y los activos transferidos están ahora disponibles.*

Número de referencia
IBxxxxxxxx

Estado
Disponible

Fecha de la solicitud
2021-10-14

Id. de cuenta
Uxxxxxxx

Denominación de la cuenta
Xxx Yyy Zzz

Fecha de procesamiento
2021-10-14

TIPO DE ACTIVO​DESCRIPCIÓN​IDENTIFICADORES​CANTIDAD​AcciónGAMESTOP CORP-CLASS A / NYSEISIN: US36467W1099
Símbolo: GME
CUSIP: 36467W109X

*Contrabróker*

Número de cuenta con el bróker
DRSCONTRA


Hoy me ha informado IBKR q mi transferencia DRS se ha completado, por lo q mis x acciones de GME deben de estar ya en Computershare.Seis días ha tardado.

Ahora por lo q he leído debo esperar unas 4 semanas a recibir una carta de Computershare con las instrucciones para configurar mi cuenta.

Bueno, el proceso es un poco lento y arcaico, pero es lo que hay.


HOLD


----------



## Hamtel (20 Oct 2021)

Yo no he registrado las acciones en computershare. Espero no tener problemas para cobrar when MOASS


----------



## Hamtel (20 Oct 2021)

Madre de Dios. WISH hoy como un cohete.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (21 Oct 2021)

Salud !

Interesante:



Official Siro, usuario muy conocido por sus aciertos anteriores, dice que esto puede despegar ya la próxima semana...
Lo justifica con un análisis de varios indicadores que han funcionado en subidones anteriores; habla de pasar los $230 e incluso los $300 ... aunque él, como no, espera que esta vez sea el MOASS


----------



## antoniussss (22 Oct 2021)

hoy cual es la excusa para bajar?


----------



## jorlau (22 Oct 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> hoy cual es la excusa para bajar?



Hoy en el primer minuto de Premarket con un volumen de 2.000 lo bajaron un 8% y a los cinco minutos lo estabilizaron en -4%,-5% y así llevamos toda la tarde.

A lo mejor es por el precio de los contratos de opciones, pero ni puta idea.


HOLD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (22 Oct 2021)

Pues parece que intentan asustarnos con estas ridículas bajadas porque se viene otro subidón.
Vamos a ver si tiene razón el que dijo que la semana que viene empieza a tirar.
De momento sigue aguantado el soporte de $166

Hold !


----------



## antoniussss (22 Oct 2021)

No se sabrá, pero me gustaría saber cuanta pasta han palmado la peña de opciones con strike +200 desde finales de enero.

porque prácticamente todos han holdeado y han ido expirando por debajo de 200.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Oct 2021)

Bueno bueno
Para los holdeadores aburridos y amigos de lo esotérico....











Se desvela la identidad del comprador del disco NFT de Wu-Tang Clan - Cryptorobin.es


El grupo de inversores PleasrDAO han comprado el disco NFT de Wu-Tang Clan "Once Upon a Time in Shaolin" y quieren llevarlo a la gente.




cryptorobin.es





Disco de Wu-tang Clan, copia única sin editar, convertido en NFT y comprado por $4M por un grupo de 74 inversores... Pues ya hay teorías que lo relacionan con Ryan Cohen, el dividendo NFT... Que si 741, que si la sudadera de las fotos de los tweets de RC...
En fin... de película ... Pero ¿ Quién sabe? Cosas más raras se han visto con esta acción

Es de esas teorías increíbles que cuanto más indagas más coincidencias encuentras.
Entre los NFTs de este grupo están: un Apes together strong y la rana y el helado del tweet de RC...Una locura
Ah y el cohete






Pleasr







pleasr.org






hoLp

edito:
En este link creo que está mejor explicado

https:// www.reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/qdsr4r/the_nft_which_will_hit_the_scene_like_a_bomb/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


----------



## jorlau (26 Oct 2021)

Si alguien tiene cuenta en IBKR y quiere hacer DRS esta es una manera fácil de hacerlo



*IBKR ahora le permite DRS sus acciones a CS usted mismo! Así es como en 5 sencillos pasos*
Computershare
Mi amigo por correspondencia u / based-bovem me hizo saber de una publicación anterior por u / n01u re: DRS'ing GME de IBKR a CS sin tener que contactar a IBKR. *Ahora puede iniciar la transferencia de sus acciones usted mismo y solo le llevará un minuto. *Esto es lo que debe hacer después de iniciar sesión en su cuenta IBKR:

Vaya a Transferir y pagar> Transferir posiciones
Haga clic en *SALIENTE* > Seleccione DRS
Complete su número de cuenta con Computershare, déjelo en blanco si no tiene uno
Marque la casilla junto a GME, ingrese la cantidad de acciones que desea transferir
Haga clic en Continuar, firmar, confirmar.
Doopity-Dutchie-Done!
*Solo asegúrese de tener $ 5 en su cuenta IBKR para cubrir los costos de la transferencia.*
_No asesoramiento financiero ni legal



A tener en cuenta:

Si se acaban de comprar las acciones hay q esperar dos días hábiles para q se liquiden (T+2) antes de solicitar DRS.



HOLD_


----------



## SaitamaSensei (26 Oct 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Si alguien tiene cuenta en IBKR y quiere hacer DRS esta es una manera fácil de hacerlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una pregunta shur, a efectos de hacienda como va el tema con IBKR y Cone Poo Chair ?¿


----------



## jorlau (26 Oct 2021)

SaitamaSensei dijo:


> Una pregunta shur, a efectos de hacienda como va el tema con IBKR y Cone Poo Chair ?¿



Pues igual que si tienes una cuenta en Degiro o Revolut o cualquier broker que no esté en España.


HOLD


----------



## mol (27 Oct 2021)

Pero no son empresas muertas que no dan dinero ya ? Que sentido tiene invertir en este tipo de empresas ?


----------



## jorlau (27 Oct 2021)

mol dijo:


> Pero no son empresas muertas que no dan dinero ya ? Que sentido tiene invertir en este tipo de empresas ?



Eso es lo que quisieran los cortos que Gamestop fuera una empresa muerta y así desentenderse de los millones de acciones falsas q han puesto en circulación para bajar el precio.

Y por eso en estos meses ha renovado su junta directiva y nombrado presidente a Ryan Cohen y han contratado a altos directivos de otras empresas, varios de Amazon, porque donde mejos sitio q trabajar que en una empresa muerta y además q te paguen en acciones.

Además como buena empresa muerta dispone de 1.000 millones de $ en efectivo y no tiene deudas y han comprado dos grandes centros logísticos en lugares estratégicos de ee.uu. y no paran de contratar personal.

También están desarrollando un proyecto con NFT q todavía no se sabe muy bien q es.

Bueno, lo normal de las empresas muertas.


HOLD


Y si puede DRS


----------



## mariano2004 (27 Oct 2021)

Grande Sr pompero.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (27 Oct 2021)

Aquí la empresa muerta...
¿Entiendes de que habla o necesitas actualizarte en eso también?









GameStop Explores Expansion into Web3, NFT Marketplace, and Blockchain Gaming Platform, GameStop Due Diligence • GMEdd.com


GameStop’s latest job postings share an inside-look at their plans in the metaverse, including blockchain, Web3, and hints towards a futuristic NFT...




gmedd.com


----------



## jorlau (27 Oct 2021)

Otra forma de obtener una cuenta en Computershare con UNA acción real y una réplica en papel, aunque más caro, es peculiar.














Buy GameStop Stock as a Gift | One Share of GameStop in Just 1 Minute


We specialize in GameStop stock gifts. Real one share ownership in a company they love plus the framed GameStop stock certificate.



www.giveashare.com






*Comprar acciones de GameStop*
GameStop en Premium Frame - Réplica con registro electrónico



PS 320 GameStop en Premium Frame - Réplica con registro electrónico
 Oferta $ 305 $ 320 GameStop en marco de papel - Réplica con registro electrónico
Verdadera propiedad de una acción de GameStop enmarcada como desee. El destinatario se convierte en un verdadero accionista de la empresa.





*GameStop*
Mercado de valores: *NYSE*
Símbolo *común* : *GME*
Plan DRIP ( información ): *Sí* -
Cotización de acciones ...se abre en una nueva pestaña
GameStop no emite certificados registrados y registra la propiedad de forma electrónica.

*Lo que obtienes:* 1) Propiedad de una sola acción real, 2) Certificado de réplica personalizado para mostrar, 3) Estado de cuenta DRS con información de cuenta de Computershare.se abre en una nueva pestaña

Más información en la página de preguntas frecuentes de GameStop Stock



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (28 Oct 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> GameStop Explores Expansion into Web3, NFT Marketplace, and Blockchain Gaming Platform, GameStop Due Diligence • GMEdd.com
> 
> 
> GameStop’s latest job postings share an inside-look at their plans in the metaverse, including blockchain, Web3, and hints towards a futuristic NFT...
> ...




Una Teoría sobre el NFT de GME




*Amigos fuera del circuito (anillo)? Comparta este resumen completo sobre los hechos y las especulaciones actuales sobre NFT Marketplace de GME, el potencial dividendo del álbum Wu-Tang NFT y por qué todo esto es importante.*

TLDR: GameStop se está preparando para lanzar su propio mercado NFT para revolucionar la industria de los juegos de $ 150 mil millones. Al mismo tiempo, una serie de coincidencias están provocando que algunos inversores especulen con entusiasmo sobre un dividendo de Wu Tang Album NFT.



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (28 Oct 2021)

Código fuente de Loopring en Github confirma que marketplace de NFT de Gamestop está en marcha - DiarioBitcoin


El código filtrado muestra que sí hay una asociación entre GameStop y Ethereum Layer 2 para el mercado NFT. Además, GameStop busca un experto en NFT.




www.diariobitcoin.com


----------



## jorlau (28 Oct 2021)

He traspasado mis x acciones de GME q tenía en Revolut a IBKR, próximo destino DRS


Se está procesando su solicitud de transferencia de posiciones por ACATS.



Número de referencia

193590649

Estado

Recibida

Fecha de la solicitud

2021-10-24

Id. de cuenta

Uxxxxxxx

Denominación de la cuenta

Xxx Xxx Xxx

Fecha disponible para la detracción

2021-11-26




TIPO DE ACTIVODESCRIPCIÓNIDENTIFICADORESCANTIDADAcciónGAMESTOP CORP-CLASS A

Símbolo: GME

Todo

Contrabróker

Nombre del bróker

DriveWealth (#3856)

Número de cuenta con el bróker

REVO-xxx-xxxxxxxxxx

Número de identificación fiscal

*****xxxx

Tipo de cuenta

Individual




Por si a alguien le interesa y le sirve hay q tener en cuenta lo siguiente:

Como broker hay q seleccionar DRIVEWEALTH ( q es el bróker q utiliza Revolut)

El n° de cuenta es la de Revolut q empieza REVO-

Creo q hay q pagar algo aunque a mi todavía no me han cobrado, tardan unos días.Si sirve de referencia traspase x acciones de un bróker de ee.uu. (SOGOTRADE) y me cobraron 75 $.


Edito: ya me han desaparecido las acciones de Revolut y no me ha cobrado nada, de momento, mejor.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (29 Oct 2021)

Este fin de semana creo q es halowen







HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Lord Osis (29 Oct 2021)

A partir de este mediodía yo también soy retrasado, a mucha honra.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (29 Oct 2021)

Buenas

Menuda maravilla de enlace, Jorlau

Hasta hoy no había podido leerlo

Hold !

Nota mental: Noticia relevante 5 Nov ?


----------



## jorlau (29 Oct 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Menuda maravilla de enlace, Jorlau
> 
> ...



Sin fechas, tu ya sabes

No entiendo mucho, pero eso del NFT seguro q es algo grande y único.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (31 Oct 2021)

hahahahhahahahah por si fuera poco, la mierda de los shiba inus, que es una copia de la DogeCoin, otra shitcoin que fue la que primero se fue to the moon, capitaliza y lleva semanas capitalizando más que los 500 que alcanzó GameStop durante unos minutos.


hhahahahahahhaha

ASi es la vida muchachos.


----------



## Sinclair (31 Oct 2021)

Llevo años con ganas de entrar en Microsoft, Apple, Alphabet... empresas que de una forma u otra les va bien y no se que tendria que pasar para que bajen de forma importante. Comprar en máximos no es algo que me guste pero en algún momento hay que entrar y he pensado que ahora o nunca.

Pero claro esto de la escasez de suministros con la bolsa en máximos y subiendo no me termina de cuadrar, diría que cualquier día de estos nos va a pillar con el pie cambiado y no me gustaria estar dentro cuando eso pase.

Y todo esto con tipos 0 y el ipc al 5% y subiendo... es como si estuvieran empujando a los ahorradores al precipicio.


----------



## mariano2004 (31 Oct 2021)

Sabes que es el foro de GME y AMC????
Preguntalo en el general.



QUOTE="Sinclair, post: 37525876, member: 187964"]
, Apple, Alphabet... empresas que de una forma u otra les va bien y no se que tendria que pasar para que bajen de forma importante. Comprar en máximos no es algo que me guste pero en algún momento hay que entrar y he pensado que ahora o nunca.

Pero claro esto de la escasez de suministros con la bolsa en máximos y subiendo no me termina de cuadrar, diría que cualquier día de estos nos va a pillar con el pie cambiado y no me gustaria estar dentro cuando eso pase.

Y todo esto con tipos 0 y el ipc al 5% y subiendo... es como si estuvieran empujando a los ahorradores al precipicio.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sinclair (31 Oct 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Sabes que es el foro de GME y AMC????
> Preguntalo en el general.
> 
> 
> ...



Perdón, vi el título y tantas páginas y pensé que era un hilo sobre Wallstreet sin leer el mensaje inicial...


----------



## jorlau (31 Oct 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> hahahahhahahahah por si fuera poco, la mierda de los shiba inus, que es una copia de la DogeCoin, otra shitcoin que fue la que primero se fue to the moon, capitaliza y lleva semanas capitalizando más que los 500 que alcanzó GameStop durante unos minutos.
> 
> 
> hhahahahahahhaha
> ...



Si, con las criptomonedas y las shitcoin puedes obtener grandes ganancias, pero lo del NFT de GME va más enfocado al mundo de los juegos, creo, yo soy un lego en la materia.

Aquí una especulación

Gamestop y Loopring descifraron el código para la adopción masiva de NFT por parte de los usuarios, así es como

Especulación / Opinión

La experiencia de comprar un NFT ahora mismo es un dolor de cabeza. Debe configurar una billetera criptográfica y obtener fondos en ella. Luego, necesita una forma para que su billetera se conecte al sitio para comprar su NFT. Para eso, obtienes una extensión llamada metamáscara ... otra cosa más que debes configurar. Después de haber hecho todas esas cosas, va a comprar el NFT y boom, recibe una tarifa de gas (piense en el gas como lo que tiene que pagar, obtiene su transacción escrita en la cadena de bloques) que es 5 veces más cara que los $ 50 NFT. estás tratando de comprar ... dices FUCK IT y te rindes.

Hay tantas barreras de entrada.

Barrera 1: configurar una billetera criptográfica es una perra, aparentemente Gamestop encontró una forma de evitar esto, supongo que directamente a través de su aplicación móvil, que supongo que actuará como la billetera en sí misma ... así que boom, no tienes que configurar una billetera criptográfica ... solo tienes una. Esta es mi comprensión de las carteras hipotéticas.

Barrera 2: Metamask ... Supongo que esto también estará integrado en la aplicación, por lo que no es necesario configurarlo

Barrera 3: altas tarifas de gas ... Loopring creó un protocolo de acumulación zk que agrupa un montón de transacciones juntas, hace algo de magia nerd y las escupe todas de la capa 2 a la capa 1 y su transacción está oficialmente en la cadena de bloques incluida potencialmente miles de otros que reparten esa loca tarifa de gas en miles de transacciones para que sea básicamente gratis.

Entonces, si esta suposición es cierta ... Gamestop será el primer lanzamiento de Web 3.0 de una empresa importante ... y habrán resuelto el problema de la barrera de entrada y habrán liberado instantáneamente millones de powerups recompensas a los miembros en el metaverso. debería ser antes de que el culo de perra de Zuckerberg lo viera venir.



Juego de mierda.



Cinturón de seguridad.








HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (31 Oct 2021)

Microsoft Gamestop Google Apple

MGGA es el nuevo FAANG


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (1 Nov 2021)

El sábado vi este enlace a un formulario de CS q puso un simio en reditt y lo mandé.


Cómo sé si se completó la transferencia?

Puede comunicarse con Computershare a través del formulario de contacto en línea https://www-us.computershare.com/Investor/#Contact/Enquiry - redacte una nueva consulta en línea seleccionando "Transferir Consulta" y complete su nombre, ticker (GME), omita el número de cuenta, agregue la dirección de correo electrónico y agregue la dirección postal (la misma que la dirección que utilizó para la cuenta IBKR), el código postal (su código de dirección).

Utilice "Me gustaría saber el estado de mi transferencia de IBKR" como detalles de la consulta y presione "Enviar".

Volverán a usted en breve.









Y hoy me han contestado 



Dear Sir/Madam:



Thank you for contacting Computershare, the transfer agent for GAMESTOP CORP. We appreciate the opportunity to be of service to you. 



Our records indicate that the shares were received from broker on October 19, 2021. An account statement reflecting account number has been mailed at the address on record, please allow 10 to 15 business days for delivery.



If you are calling from outside of the United States, Canada or Puerto Rico, please call +1 (201) 680 6578.



Should you have other account related questions, please call us at (800) 522 6645 during regular business hours. Please note that any available representative can assist you.



Sincerely,



Computershare Investor Services



Our ref: GME / 0120211020 / 95160473



Attachment: None(1)





Online Account Access: Most shareholders can manage their holdings online with free access to Computershare’s Investor Center website. Use this simple tool to quickly and easily update account information, sign up for electronic delivery of documents and more.

Enroll FREE today at www.computershare.com/investor.

Got a question? Ask Penny, Computershare’s virtual agent, at https://www-us.computershare.com/Investor/Help.



Mientras espero la carta al menos me he asegurado de q han recibido mis acciones.

Soy accionista registrado desde el 19 de octubre.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (1 Nov 2021)

Parece q han vuelto los 200





HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## cuasi-pepito (1 Nov 2021)

Rumores de que el NFT irá "vinculado" a la cripto loopring...esta última subiendo un 60%


----------



## jorlau (1 Nov 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Rumores de que el NFT irá "vinculado" a la cripto loopring...esta última subiendo un 60%




Encuanto vi el rollo pille unos cuantos LRC a 0.33 ya llevo más del 100%





HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (1 Nov 2021)

Volvemos a los 200


----------



## chocolate (2 Nov 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Código fuente de Loopring en Github confirma que marketplace de NFT de Gamestop está en marcha - DiarioBitcoin
> 
> 
> El código filtrado muestra que sí hay una asociación entre GameStop y Ethereum Layer 2 para el mercado NFT. Además, GameStop busca un experto en NFT.
> ...





cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Rumores de que el NFT irá "vinculado" a la cripto loopring...esta última subiendo un 60%



Gracias, acabo de verlo y he comprado unas pocas $LRCs en Binance. Lástima no haberos leido antes.


----------



## jorlau (2 Nov 2021)

De -5% a +3% en un santiamén

Cosas normales de la acción


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Nov 2021)

Hello !

Por fin hoy he podido meterle algo a Loopring, desde Coinbase, que la tenía sin activar
Desde Binance es que no me aclaro... cada vez que quiero hacer algo ahí me vuelvo loco ¿ cómo pueden ser tan complicados ?

Pero no distraerse ... Go GME !!

Hold


----------



## jorlau (2 Nov 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Hello !
> 
> Por fin hoy he podido meterle algo a Loopring, desde Coinbase, que la tenía sin activar
> Desde Binance es que no me aclaro... cada vez que quiero hacer algo ahí me vuelvo loco ¿ cómo pueden ser tan complicados ?
> ...



Yo tampoco me aclaro con binance y eso q llevo varios años con esto de las criptomonedas.

Y últimamente, las ganancias si las hay, las uso para recargar combustible a GME, q es lo q importa.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## mariano2004 (2 Nov 2021)

En revoult también está.


----------



## jorlau (2 Nov 2021)

Hoy está entretenido el aftermarket


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Nov 2021)

Acabo de ir a verlo... 8% arriba, tocando $227
Bonito bonito
Y aún queda semana hasta el 5 de noviembre...


----------



## Buscape (2 Nov 2021)

Back in business?

Holdeando como un campeón contra las manchas


----------



## visaman (3 Nov 2021)

y a como están las acciones de winchester y Sprigfield Armory?


----------



## mariano2004 (3 Nov 2021)

Como un tiro.




visaman dijo:


> y a como están las acciones de winchester y Sprigfield Armory?


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (3 Nov 2021)

Buenos días

Pues parece que el After Hours cerró ayer en $219, llegando a tocar $227

He leído que pudiera ser por Loopring y el NFT o contagio por BBBY ( Bed Bath & Beyond ), otra acción shorteada por Citadel que han hecho una recompra de acciones por $1B y ha pegado un subidón de un 95%


----------



## jorlau (3 Nov 2021)

10 pasos para DRS y comprar directamente en Computershare para simios de todo el mundo 

DD ‍

0. Prefacio

Este método funciona para simios de todo el mundo en al menos 140 países.

TLDR:


1.Abrir cuentas IBKR y Wise
2.Depositar fondos en IBKR ~ 200 USD
3.Compra 1 GME en IBKR
4.Espere 2 dias
5.Solicitar DRS salientes en IBKR (5$)
6.Espere el correo de Computershare
7.Registro en línea
8.Espere el código de verificación de Computershare
9.Verifica y configura tu cuenta
10.Compre más GME directamente a través de Wise







HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (3 Nov 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> 10 pasos para DRS y comprar directamente en Computershare para simios de todo el mundo
> 
> DD ‍
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes !

Ese sería el mejor método de compra ?
Y para enviarlas desde un banco tradicional tipo BBVA, Bankinter ...?

Por cierto .... Hola $220 !

Edito: Hola $230 !!

Edito: Hola $240 !!!

Edito: Hola $250 !!!!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (3 Nov 2021)

En unos días espero tener al mítico @chocolate con Jenny y el Din Din Din .... así me recibisteis los pioneros cuando llegué a este hilo


----------



## jorlau (3 Nov 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenas tardes !
> 
> Ese sería el mejor método de compra ?
> Y para enviarlas desde un banco tradicional tipo BBVA, Bankinter ...?
> ...



No lo se, no lo he comprobado , cuando tenga la cuenta en CS configurada y activa lo intentaré.

Creo q es porque solo admiten depósitos de bancos de ee.uu. y con Wise tienes una especie de cuenta de ee.uu.

Para comprar primero tienes q tener la cuenta en CS y para conseguirla para los no ee.uu. es a través de DRS desde IBKR.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## chocolate (3 Nov 2021)

Ostras con el cambio de hora no me había enterado que ya ha abierto Wall Street! Aquí uno se descuida y se pierde el MOASS.

*GameStop Corp. (GME)*
*234,00*+27,01 (+13,05%)
A partir del 9:56AM EDT. Mercado abierto.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (3 Nov 2021)

Pues va a tener razón el paisano que dijo que iba a ser semana gorda...



MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Salud !
> 
> Interesante:
> 
> ...



Nota mental: Hacer caso a Official Siro


----------



## Pailarocas (3 Nov 2021)

Con lo tranquilo que estaba y a ver si viene el MOAS a joderme la siesta


----------



## jorlau (3 Nov 2021)

Joder ha petado hasta el servidor de burbuja.

Habrá q ir pidiendo los catálogos nuevos de los Lambos 


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (3 Nov 2021)

Hemos llegado a 255 pero ahora estamos en 225. El volumen no es demasiado alto. A ver si acabamos hoy por encima de 250


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (3 Nov 2021)

Hombre... yo no estaba aquí en el principio de los tiempos, pero 8Millones de volumen no está mal últimamente... qué volúmenes había antes del Fake-Squeeze de Enero ? y mientras la tiraron a 40$ ?


----------



## jorlau (3 Nov 2021)

El volumen de hoy de 11 millones no está nada mal si miramos los de los últimos meses.

Y al final cerramos en 218 q son 11$ más q ayer q tampoco está mal.

HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## chocolate (4 Nov 2021)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)*
*217,54*-0,79 (-0,36 %)
A partir del 9:45AM EDT. Mercado abierto.




PD: Perdón por el retraso que no me acostumbro al cambio de hora


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (4 Nov 2021)

Buenas tardes



Renovación de las condiciones de préstamos con bancos.... las anteriores no permitían pagar dividendos.... ahora ya pueden
Ah ! y esas condiciones económicas son a un tipo de interés que sólo tienen megacompañías como las FAANG... así ven los bancos nuestro futuro


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Nov 2021)

*QUE ALGUIEN ME HAGA UN RESUMEN *

_*CULTURAL
POLITICO
DE QUE PASO CON LO DE *__*GAMESTOP*_

no me interesa el tema dinero ganansias
imbersiom

por que soy pobre
_*como acabo ?
fue un timo ?
Solo me interesa desde el punto *_de vista de no saber si usar sus memes o no

_*GRASIas DE AMTEBRASOs*_


----------



## jorlau (8 Nov 2021)

Día tranquilo en Walt stret

GME +2% , AMC +8%

A destacar de la jornada de hoy:

Los simios de reditt están desembarcando en LRC (+60% más o menos) y aunque hay quien dice q es un pun an dun (o como se diga), los simios de GME son holders curtidos en mil batallas, así que, quien sabe.

Los simios burbujeros ya nos posicionamos la semana pasada y tampoco se nos da mal el holdear, ya veremos.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (9 Nov 2021)

HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Nov 2021)

Buenos días

Gracias Jorlau por mantener vivo el hilo con tus publicaciones, venía yo a lo mismo: Tweet de RC y LoopRing to the moon

Edito por añadir algo..


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Nov 2021)

Bueno, y algunos esperando mañana algo para mañana.. como ayer, como siempre... pero hace gracia recordar momento épicos como el de South Park:



He leído también algo de que es el Wu Tang day... pero no me entero



... y ya si pasa algo pues a volar !


----------



## jorlau (9 Nov 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Gracias Jorlau por mantener vivo el hilo con tus publicaciones, venía yo a lo mismo: Tweet de RC y LoopRing to the moon
> 
> Edito por añadir algo..



Hoy de momento +55% y los simios no paran de hold hold hold.

Otra cosilla, por lo visto los medios están cambiando la narrativa y ahora dicen q vamos a ser los culpables del colapso de la ecomia, no te jodes




r / GME

ElkEven1407 Abróchate el cinturón9 horas

Mierda se vuelve real



Piense en lo que ha sucedido durante las últimas 24 horas.

Los medios han cambiado su FUD. Han intentado todas las estrategias imaginables para que vendamos, pero somos demasiado retrasados. Ahora han cambiado su enfoque y están estableciendo a los simios como chivos expiatorios del colapso de las SHF y el sufrimiento de la economía. Esto ya no es tratar de detener a MOASS, ellos están echando la culpa por ello.

¡¡¡Ryan Cohen casi habla directamente con Apes en Twitter y le dice a HODL !!! Cuando ocurre el MOASS, no vende. Los medios dicen que nosotros somos el problema, ¡RC dice HODL!

-Haga los cálculos sobre cómo los SHF cierran sus posiciones sin que Cohen venda ... Además, sabe que DFV tampoco está vendiendo.

El día de Wu Tang es mañana

¡CINTURÓN DE SEGURIDAD!



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## mariano2004 (9 Nov 2021)

Queda poco, el responsabilizarnos de todo, creo que es su último cartucho.


----------



## Pailarocas (9 Nov 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Queda poco, el responsabilizarnos de todo, creo que es su último cartucho.



Que se desate el MOASS y ya aguantaré las culpas llorando en mi lambo.


----------



## QueVuelve (10 Nov 2021)

Dejad de comprar LRC, q vendi para comprar más abajo y ya se ha hecho un x5!!! Quién les mandaría filtrar la info!!!


----------



## visaman (10 Nov 2021)

y Gestenfeiser a cuanto cotiza ahora? interesa meterse en esta acción ?


----------



## jorlau (10 Nov 2021)

Mientras nos putean con GME vamos calentando con el socio





En el gráfico se aprecia cuando la demanda supera a la oferta y el precio no está manipulado como vemos todos los días. 




HOLD 


y si puede DRS


----------



## mol (10 Nov 2021)

HODL AMC to da mun! -11% ayer


----------



## mariano2004 (10 Nov 2021)

Mira en global. Sin prisas




mol dijo:


> HODL AMC to da mun! -11% ayer


----------



## mol (10 Nov 2021)

mariano2004 dijo:


> Mira en global. Sin prisas



No es mejor haber vendido a 40 o 50 cuando se compro a 2 (que te sacas un huevo de ganancias), que haber comprado a 20 o 30 y esperar a que la accion suba a 200 o no se que objetivo tiene la gente marcada ?

Desde la ignorancia; el rollo este de los cortos, si expiran los cortos, las grandes compañias y fondos tienen dinero de sobra, y se posicionarian de nuevo con mas cortos, y asi ad infinitum haciendo que ellos siempre ganen... o hay posibilidad real de que la comunidad gane, y el stock suba a la luna ?

Es por entender este movimiento, si alguien quiere explicarlo y tiene tiempo para ello


----------



## jorlau (10 Nov 2021)

mol dijo:


> No es mejor haber vendido a 40 o 50 cuando se compro a 2 (que te sacas un huevo de ganancias), que haber comprado a 20 o 30 y esperar a que la accion suba a 200 o no se que objetivo tiene la gente marcada ?
> 
> Desde la ignorancia; el rollo este de los cortos, si expiran los cortos, las grandes compañias y fondos tienen dinero de sobra, y se posicionarian de nuevo con mas cortos, y asi ad infinitum haciendo que ellos siempre ganen... o hay posibilidad real de que la comunidad gane, y el stock suba a la luna ?
> 
> Es por entender este movimiento, si alguien quiere explicarlo y tiene tiempo para ello




Yo llevo desde enero y no sabría explicártelo, he ido leyendo en los foros y aprendiendo y cada día aprendo algo nuevo.

La q más controlo es GME aunque también tengo AMC y otras cosas.

GameStop (GME) tiene unos 70 millones de acciones reales (algo menos) y siendo conservador se estima ( los simios) q hay unos 500 millones de acciones anotadas en cuentas de brokers y demás, aunque cada día se crean de la nada miles o millones nuevas.

Lo de los cortos es para simplificar, pues se trata de una BRUTAL MANIPULACION DEL PRECIO.

Para ello usan algunas operaciones q hemos ido descubriendo , como por ejemplo:

Cortos: piden prestada una acción y la venden, bien, el problema es q no la devuelven.

Rehipotecacion: piden prestadas acciones q ya han sido prestadas pero están marcadas como largas y la vuelven a vender.

Cortos desnudos: venden una acción q no existe.

Mercados iluminados: las ventas las enrutan ha estos mercados y afectan al precio de la acción.

Mercados oscuros: las compras las enrutan hacia estos mercados y no afectan al precio de la acción.

MSN: No paran de insistir en q no compre GME y si tiene q lo venda.

Opciones casadas: las usan para ocultar cortos de todo tipo y también para influir en el precio.

Derivados financieros varios y seguro q hay cosas q ni conocemos.


Con todo esto, el MOASS es muy complicado aunque no imposible y los simios estamos en ello.


Al final todo se resume en lo que dijo el Gran DFV "el precio esta mal perra"



HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## visaman (11 Nov 2021)

resumen vendedores de aire aprecio de horo de 24K buscan padrillos para esquema Ponzi


----------



## mariano2004 (11 Nov 2021)

Buen resumen. Cierra la puerta al salir que ya son varios intentos.



visaman dijo:


> resumen vendedores de aire aprecio de horo de 24K buscan padrillos para esquema Ponzi


----------



## cuasi-pepito (11 Nov 2021)

Veo un día análisis de que esto de los meme stock es una mierda etc...y por contra otros que se ha constituido una nueva generación de inversores con sus "particularidades"...vamos que no las tienen todas consigue. Una de cal y otra de arena.

Si se produce el MOASS o algo parecido, será porque alguienes de dentro quieran hacer cambios cualitativos.


----------



## AssGaper (11 Nov 2021)

Pillo sitio en peich diabólica. 666


----------



## jorlau (11 Nov 2021)

No, no me han cobrado nada.

He hecho 3 ACATS a IBKR 

Sogotrade........................75$
Firstrade...........................55$
Revolut (DriveWealt)....... 0$

Los dos primeros informaron a IBKR mi base de costos, Revolut los he tenido q poner yo a mano.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Pantxin (11 Nov 2021)

Me apunto a pillar sitio en pagina 666 y a aprender algo de todo esto.


----------



## jorlau (11 Nov 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Veo un día análisis de que esto de los meme stock es una mierda etc...y por contra otros que se ha constituido una nueva generación de inversores con sus "particularidades"...vamos que no las tienen todas consigue. Una de cal y otra de arena.
> 
> Si se produce el MOASS o algo parecido, será porque alguienes de dentro quieran hacer cambios cualitativos.



Si, un día somos el dinero tonto y al siguiente somos los responsables del colapso de la economía.

Creo q el tiempo se les agota o el margen les aprieta o también q DRS esta haciendo efecto.

Pienso q el presidente de GME ha sufrido muchas presiones ( tiene 9 millones de acciones) y su respuesta ha sido el último tuit HOLD o HODL.

Para los "cortos" cada día es un día más para sobrevivir asi q o continúan (manipulando) o mueren (quebrando), no les queda otra.

También cabe la posibilidad ante los efectos q puede causar MOASS a todos los niveles financieros, que lleguen a algún tipo de "acuerdo", en el q supongo nosotros no saldremos bien parados.


Pero quien sabe, mientras



HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## mol (11 Nov 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Yo llevo desde enero y no sabría explicártelo, he ido leyendo en los foros y aprendiendo y cada día aprendo algo nuevo.
> 
> La q más controlo es GME aunque también tengo AMC y otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, todo tiene algo de logica explicado asi, pero no creo que dejen ganar dinero a unos pocos. El poderoso de toda la vida siempre ha sido asi, poderoso, por encima de todos, desde tiempos immemoriables

Entonces vosotros teneis mas informacion que el resto de los mortales, y sabeis que tarde o temprano vais a ganar dinero, y si no lo ganais, no es porque estais equivocados, sino es por culpa de los poderosos, que manipulan todo a su merced. Es algo asi ?

Por cierto esa informacion es legitima, la de los darkpools, cortos desnudos y demas ? Me parece un poco magufo, del rollo hilo de conspiraciones


----------



## jorlau (11 Nov 2021)

mol dijo:


> Por cierto esa informacion es legitima, la de los darkpools, cortos desnudos y demas ? Me parece un poco magufo, del rollo hilo de conspiraciones



No es q sean una magufada es q son ilegales, por eso corren un tupido velo.

Paginas más atrás hay enlaces a libros y artículos q hablan de los cortos desnudos y las acciones fantasmas, ahora no puedo buscarlos.

Incluso en un programa de la CNBC una periodista dijo la palabra maldita "cortos desnudos" y se quedaron todos pálidos.Fue muy comentado en reditt.

Si te interesa el tema mira por los foros de reditt hay muchos DD.Tambien de algo q se me olvidó poner ayer, q es la utilizacion de los ETF para acortar las acciones.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## mol (11 Nov 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> No es q sean una magufada es q son ilegales, por eso corren un tupido velo.
> 
> Paginas más atrás hay enlaces a libros y artículos q hablan de los cortos desnudos y las acciones fantasmas, ahora no puedo buscarlos.
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de ser David contra Goliat toda esta historia. Mucho animo y que no se pierda mucho dinero. Me da pena la gente que se ha unido tarde al movimiento, y ve como poco a poco sus ahorros se van desvaneciendo, pero siguen con su HOLD, sus simios y sus manos de diamante.

Pero a ellos les da igual, ya que el poder de la ilusion, mas el respaldo de tener cientos de usuarios en Internet que comparten tu postura y piensan como tu (o que se han dejado influenciar por este movimiento), hace que vivan en la inopia, pues todos sabemos que ganar a los poderosos hoy dia es casi, casi imposible.

Al final esto es como todo, si pierdes el tren, estas jodido. Los que compraron los meme stocks al principio, pues de ganar un 5000% al final ganaran un 500% cuando vean que el HOLD puede que tal vez no valga para nada. Pero esa gente que ha entrado tarde, tendra que asumir perdidas.

Poderosa arma Internet y los foros, donde siempre vas a encontrar a alguien que comparta tus ideas, aun estando completamente equivocado. Pero ojo que tambien vale para contrastar opiniones, aunque yo creo se ha perdido esto ultimo, y ya no se contrasta, solo uno busca su zona de confort donde no se le rebata, y se siga viviendo del poder de la ilusion.

Suerte con todo esto; espero que ganeis dinero.


----------



## jorlau (11 Nov 2021)

mol dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser David contra Goliat toda esta historia. Mucho animo y que no se pierda mucho dinero. Me da pena la gente que se ha unido tarde al movimiento, y ve como poco a poco sus ahorros se van desvaneciendo, pero siguen con su HOLD, sus simios y sus manos de diamante.
> 
> Pero a ellos les da igual, ya que el poder de la ilusion, mas el respaldo de tener cientos de usuarios en Internet que comparten tu postura y piensan como tu (o que se han dejado influenciar por este movimiento), hace que vivan en la inopia, pues todos sabemos que ganar a los poderosos hoy dia es casi, casi imposible.
> 
> ...




Gracias, pero aún sin MOASS vamos a ganar dinero.

Gamestop esta en plena transformacion, con un gran presidente y un renovado equipo ejecutivo.En no demasiado tiempo solo por su negocio va a valer mucho más.

HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (11 Nov 2021)

mol dijo:


> Sinceramente, todo tiene algo de logica explicado asi, pero no creo que dejen ganar dinero a unos pocos. El poderoso de toda la vida siempre ha sido asi, poderoso, por encima de todos, desde tiempos immemoriables
> 
> Entonces vosotros teneis mas informacion que el resto de los mortales, y sabeis que tarde o temprano vais a ganar dinero, y si no lo ganais, no es porque estais equivocados, sino es por culpa de los poderosos, que manipulan todo a su merced. Es algo asi ?
> 
> Por cierto esa informacion es legitima, la de los darkpools, cortos desnudos y demas ? Me parece un poco magufo, del rollo hilo de conspiraciones



Acabo de ver esto en Superstonk, un simio ha hecho ebocks de los DD,, que pasada.









SuperStonk Library of DD, Art Books, and Periodicals







fliphtml5.com






Si sabéis inglés, cosa q yo no sé, hay para entretenerse.

HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## anonimocobarde (11 Nov 2021)

mol dijo:


> Por cierto esa informacion es legitima, la de los darkpools, cortos desnudos y demas ? Me parece un poco magufo, del rollo hilo de conspiraciones



Los dark pools existen y están regulados. 

Los naked shorts directos entiendo que están prohibidos o muy restringidos (no me conozco la normativa a fondo, ni mucho menos).

Hay formas legales de hacer naked shorts con derivados. Por ejemplo, vendes un paquete de opciones CALL sin tener las acciones pertinentes. Si sube mucho de precio, te toca comprar 100 acciones al precio que estén. Pero no es ilegal porque no has vendido esas acciones que no tienes.

Que esto tenga que ver con GME me parece dudoso. Hay mucha mucha mucha desinformación al respecto (tanto de un lado como del otro) y es difícil saber qué es real (la mayor parte de lo que se lee en reddit son pajas mentales de gente que no entiende los conceptos básicos de los que habla).

Lo de que haya más acciones de las que se supone sí que me parece una magufada, nadie lo ha demostrado hasta ahora. Tampoco me sorprendería demasiado si al final se demuestra.

En cualquier caso lo que se recomendó aquí al que quisiera participar fue comprar un número de acciones que no suponga una carga para poder mantenerlas sin esfuerzo hasta el fin de los tiempos si hace falta.

Y eso es lo que yo hago.


----------



## antoniussss (12 Nov 2021)

lo que es cierto es que tu ves infinidad de activos en este 2021 que se han "acercado" a la luna y en cuestión de semanas las bajadas burras del 50% las recuperan y superan los máximos anteriores holgadamente y así sucesivamente.

en GameStop no, cuidado pues, el que apueste fuerte puede salir escaldado antes incluso de volver a ver si dios quiere 400 o 500.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (12 Nov 2021)

Creo en esta acción
Creo en la batalla por quitarse de en medio a los tramposos de WallStreet, intermediarios traicioneros, Reguladores traicioneros de la SEC, senadores, congresistas, medios de comunicación... y lo único que podemos hacer para acabar con ello es presentar batalla, y más ahora que estamos unidos.
Apes Togheter Strong
¿que tenemos las de perder? ¿ que se nos mean en la cara? pues sí, pero no está bien dejar que sigan haciendo lo que les dé la gana y resignarnos sin más; eso es lo que les ha permitido llegar hasta aquí... eso y lo sofisticada, profunda y lucrativa que es su corrupción

El mundo sigue igual hasta que un día cambia... para que nada cambie.... peeeeero estoy seguro de que aquí vamos a sacar tajada

Sinceramente pienso que nadie que esté dentro ha llegado tarde porque vamos a seguir subiendo el valor de la acción y además con la esperanza del MOASS
Como nadie que haya entrado en BTC a día de hoy ha perdido dinero porque estamos en All Time Highs ... y más que va a seguir subiendo

Quizás llegue el día en que haya que romper el juguete y venga bien tener un chivo expiatorio a quien echar la culpa... en este caso el chivo puede ser un grupo de macacos "egoístas irresponsables montados en lambos y con el riñón forrado para la eternidad"

Eso sí... que cada uno sepa lo que se está jugando... no es plan de endeudarse ni meter aquí el dinero que puedas necesitar, pero ni meterlo aquí ni en ninguna otra cosa con riesgo

HoLD !


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (12 Nov 2021)

... y lo de que haya más acciones prestadas de las existentes no lo ha demostrado nadie hasta ahora porque entonces ya se hubiera visto el MOASS... y en ello estamos, DRS a ComputerShare y preparando un dividendo NFT o similar que fuerce a ese recuento.... pero por el camino se han visto cosas tan raras que hacen pensar que es muy muy probable que les hayan pillado con el culo al aire

Entre otras a mí me dejó loco el vídeo de las cosas raras y rentabilidades astronómicas:

El vídeo: 


Mi comentario:
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-da-moon-hold-paco-hold.1494466/post-36386161


----------



## jorlau (15 Nov 2021)

Por lo visto ha escrito esta frase al revés
" i have a small wee wee"


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Nov 2021)

Parece que el banco nacional suizo ha comprado acciones de AMC y Gamestop.. flipante.









Swiss National Bank Scooped Up AMC, GameStop, Palantir, and Snowflake Stock


Switzerland’s central bank bought more AMC Entertainment, GameStop, Palantir, and Snowflake stock in the third quarter.




finance.yahoo.com





*El banco central de Suiza ha aumentado sus participaciones en algunos de los nombres más volátiles del mercado de valores de EE. UU.

El Banco Nacional Suizo duplicó con creces su participación en la cadena de cines AMC Entertainment (ticker: AMC), compró más acciones del minorista de videojuegos GameStop (GME) y aumentó drásticamente las inversiones en las empresas de software de análisis de datos Palantir Technologies (PLTR) y Snowflake. (NIEVE) en el tercer trimestre. El banco reveló las operaciones bursátiles en un formulario que presentó ante la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores.*


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Nov 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Por lo visto ha escrito esta frase al revés
> " i have a small wee wee"
> 
> 
> ...



Hola !





> Superstonk Apes all over this.
> 
> Best theory is a Canadian show called Kenny vs. Spenny. (RC is Canadian) This episode:
> 
> ...





> Apparently the last time wee wee was mentioned GME mooned



RESUMO, que entre que anda en inglés y que con tanto "media" no hay quien lea lo que quiero poner. Dicen en comentarios que se puede estar refiriendo a un programa canadiense (RC es canadiense) que se llama Kenny contra Spenny y concretamente a un capítulo titulado "quien puede estar desnudo más tiempo", el que pierde sale a la calle en pelotas diciendo "I have a small wee wee" = " la tengo pequeña"
¿porqué está el texto en inglés? dan mil versiones....
Y otro comentario dice que la última vez que se publicó otro "wee wee" fue justo antes del subidón a $340


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Nov 2021)

... Y un recordatorio...


----------



## visaman (16 Nov 2021)

señores el sueño americano esta muerto y el querer ganar dinero como los insaciables codicioso usanos , que es lo que queréis hacer vosotros esta mas que difícil.

hoy por hoy como no inviertas en mineras asesorándote o energéticas de Rusia buscando garantías.

solo te queda el valor refugio delos metales en fisico.

y en nuestro pais invertir en chortinas enseñándoles el consabido billete de 500leuros y preguntándoles como de g... son, aunque esta es una inversión de alto riesgo


----------



## Irene Adler (16 Nov 2021)

10k posts ya en el hilo, quien nos lo iba a decir hace ya casi un año…

Y aquí aguantando como campeones!! 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (17 Nov 2021)

Irene Adler dijo:


> 10k posts ya en el hilo, quien nos lo iba a decir hace ya casi un año…
> 
> Y aquí aguantando como campeones!!
> 
> ...



yo que tu me pondría en cortos


----------



## chocolate (17 Nov 2021)

Adoro el olorcillo de las subidas de $GME en las mañanas de Wall Street
*GameStop Corp. (GME)*

*215,27*+8,09 (+3,91 %)
A partir del 10:14AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (17 Nov 2021)

Hola

Chocolate, ¿qué has hecho con Jenny ? ya no la traes nunca

Para los amigos de los rumores y los chismes:

Cuenta vinculada al CEO de LoopRing ha depositado una cantidad de LRCs muy próxima al flotante de GME, unos 61M de LRC aprox $167M




Como hype no está mal


----------



## chocolate (17 Nov 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Chocolate, ¿qué has hecho con Jenny ? ya no la traes nunca


----------



## jorlau (17 Nov 2021)

210,00 , que puntería ni que lo hicieran a proposito






HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## chocolate (18 Nov 2021)

Din! Din! Din!
*GameStop Corp. (GME)*

*210,25*+0,25 (+0,12 %)
A partir del 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (18 Nov 2021)

Bravo Chocolate !

Ya falta menos para ir a buscarte, Jenny !!!


----------



## jorlau (18 Nov 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Bravo Chocolate !
> 
> Ya falta menos para ir a buscarte, Jenny !!!




Mientras nos llegan los lambos podemos ir con este cochecillo 





HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (18 Nov 2021)

210.12 jajaja por poco repetimos cierre jajaja y además es la mitad de 42024 jajaja







HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (19 Nov 2021)

El nudo gordiano de GME tiene ganas de deshacerse.

Acaba de pumpear fuerte a $230. Es increíble cómo aguanta toda esta historia (e histeria).

Ahora veo los toros desde la barrera más tranquilo. Me quedé con sola una acción de ambas. AMC y GME.


----------



## Hamtel (19 Nov 2021)

Para arriba. Una alegría por fin.


----------



## jorlau (22 Nov 2021)

HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (22 Nov 2021)

Pego un comentario de un simio q me ha hecho gracia y q resume muy bien todo por lo q pasamos



"Buenos días Sr. Griffin, ¿en qué nivel de dificultad le gustaría jugar en la bolsa de valores hoy?"

Fácil (comience con miles de millones de dólares en ganancias no devengadas de la manipulación y las empresas en corto hasta la muerte)

Muy fácil (¡Posibilidad de crear una cantidad ilimitada de nuevas acciones de forma gratuita!)

Súper fácil (No se aplican reglas ni regulaciones, la SEC también te chupa la polla)

Modo fácil legendario (Todo lo anterior + inmunidad a la cobertura de los medios) ✅

"¡Ah, lo de siempre, muy buena elección señor!"





Seguramente sea un "retrasado", no habrá q hacerle mucho caso.




HOLD 

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (22 Nov 2021)

Hola !

Teorías sobre el nuevo Tweet de RC
... que corrigió al minuto....
One said "What I'm reading by Dr. Ruth ." And the 2nd one said "Bedtime stories by Dr. Ruth "

reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/qzfdac/he_knew_we_would_see_the_correction_in_the_tweet/

Como siempre... tits jacking !

1. DRS ( Dr Ruth Sex )
2. Cuenta atrás... 6 Diciembre earnings call
reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/qzernf/rc_tweet_countdownno_fucking_dates/
reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/qzd9kh/rcs_tweets_have_created_a_countdown_pattern_since/
3.

Y

Hoy y mañana T+2.... tiempo para comprar las acciones de las opciones que entraron en mercado por el subidón del viernes
Lo intentarán tumbar con todo los malditos SHF para que no rompamos el triángulo gigante:

reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/qzhmtt/dorito_of_doom_mayo_monday_dod_vs_ken_griffin/


----------



## chocolate (22 Nov 2021)

Din! Din! Din!
*GameStop Corp. (GME)

230,73*+1,93 (+0,84%)
A partir del 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## chocolate (22 Nov 2021)

Furia porcina y tal 

*242,32*+13,51 (+5,91 %)


----------



## Hamtel (22 Nov 2021)

Boom


----------



## jorlau (22 Nov 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Boom




Quiere explotar pero no la dejan, aunque en sus buenos tiempos ya estaríamos en rojo.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## visaman (23 Nov 2021)

para cuando será el advenimiento de los cadillac´s y corvettes de lujo que los foreros del hilo compraran con sus beneficios


----------



## LUIS MARIN (23 Nov 2021)

Esta al llegar....Mira que volumen más ridículo....2 mm jaja


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 Nov 2021)

A ver lo que pasa hoy. Hace unas semanas llegó a 255 , y luego bajo casi a 200.

A ver si hoy puede pasar algun rato de los 255, aunque lo normal es que acabe con correción tras subida de casi 20% en 2 días.


----------



## chocolate (23 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> para cuando será el advenimiento de los cadillac´s y corvettes de lujo que los foreros del hilo compraran con sus beneficios



¿Otras marcas de cochazos? Si el Lambo es a $GME como el latún al MadMax.

Propongo pedir un Lambo-pass para acceder a este hilo y que solo los lambo-owners podamos contar aquello de "Pues cuando ocurrió el MOASS yo estaba en nosedonde haciendo nosequé mientras pensaba en nosequien".

PD: Broma


----------



## chocolate (23 Nov 2021)

Din! Din! Din!
*GameStop Corp. (GME)

247,55*+18,75 (+8,19%)
A partir del 22 de noviembre 4:00PM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## jorlau (23 Nov 2021)

Actualización de PleasrDAO (grupo que compró Wu Tang NFT) esta mañana









Y aquí una explicación de un simio q lo explica mejor q yo



Bien, se rumorea que GameStop tiene una asociación con Loopring para proporcionar un posible dividendo de NTF. El NTF sería el raro álbum de WuTang comprado por Pleasr Dao. Andrew Kang es parte de ese grupo. Creemos que Ryan Cohen también es parte de ese grupo.




HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Nov 2021)

Se lleva tiempo hablando de ello, cada vez más conexiones entre GME y LRC
Pena no haber metido más en LRC... estoy como un 150% arriba
Y a eso venía ahora... 30% hoy LRC... debe estar subiendo tanto por lo que comentas de los chicos de Reddit y por capitalización de mercado le puede quedar mucho recorrido


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Nov 2021)

*trifecta* | Definición | Diccionario de la lengua española | RAE - ASALE. Del ingl. *trifecta*, de tri- 'tri-' y perfecta 'apuesta en la que se pronostica el orden de llegada de los dos primeros competidores'.


----------



## jorlau (23 Nov 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Se lleva tiempo hablando de ello, cada vez más conexiones entre GME y LRC
> Pena no haber metido más en LRC... estoy como un 150% arriba
> Y a eso venía ahora... 30% hoy LRC... debe estar subiendo tanto por lo que comentas de los chicos de Reddit y por capitalización de mercado le puede quedar mucho recorrido



Rumores y especulaciones para amenizar la tarde.

Otro twer de otro miembro del grupo q compro wutang ese







HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (23 Nov 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> *trifecta* | Definición | Diccionario de la lengua española | RAE - ASALE. Del ingl. *trifecta*, de tri- 'tri-' y perfecta 'apuesta en la que se pronostica el orden de llegada de los dos primeros competidores'.



Eso de trifecta le viene bien a GME q es una acción idiosincrasica, lo dice la SEC no lo digo yo.


Zk Láser.......LRC

GME..............GME

GameFi........Mercado NFT ( incluso algunos especulan como un nuevo mercado de valores) q quiere implantR Gamestop.


Rumores y especulaciones, por cierto dicen que hoy termina la orden de mordaza q tenía RC, veremos si dice algo más explícito.



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Nov 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Rumores y especulaciones para amenizar la tarde.
> 
> Otro twer de otro miembro del grupo q compro wutang ese
> 
> ...











Definition of gm Good Morning | CoinGecko


Definition of gm Good Morning: gm is the short form writing for good morning. Used extensively within the crypto community where...




www.coingecko.com





GM is “good morning” which is the sort of slogan of NFT community
This is the correct answer. Very common in Crypto/NFT discord/chat groups.


----------



## jorlau (23 Nov 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Definition of gm Good Morning | CoinGecko
> 
> 
> Definition of gm Good Morning: gm is the short form writing for good morning. Used extensively within the crypto community where...
> ...



Entonces es un juego de palabras como bromeando o así. Como los cortos hoy q no están para bromas.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (23 Nov 2021)

Ayer para arriba y hoy para abajo. Como siempre.

Un día explotará.


----------



## jorlau (23 Nov 2021)

Hoy -13% + 16%(viernes y lunes) hacen un total de + 3%.

Es como si estos 3 días hubiéramos hecho 1%+1%+1% q tampoco está mal.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> ¿Otras marcas de cochazos? Si el Lambo es a $GME como el latún al MadMax.
> 
> Propongo pedir un Lambo-pass para acceder a este hilo y que solo los lambo-owners podamos contar aquello de "Pues cuando ocurrió el MOASS yo estaba en nosedonde haciendo nosequé mientras pensaba en nosequien".
> 
> PD: Broma



el lambo esta muy visto esta muy sobrevalorado y no es un Made in USA


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> *GameStop Corp. (GME)
> 
> 247,55*+18,75 (+8,19%)
> ...



Parece limpita esa no baja de costar 50K$ el orgasmo


----------



## chocolate (24 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> Parece limpita esa no baja de costar 50K$ el orgasmo



La pobre Jenni Lee ahora sobrevive cual tortuga ninja en las alcantarillas de Las Vegas:
La historia de la exactriz porno que ahora vive en la indigencia


----------



## jorlau (24 Nov 2021)

El 23.11.2020 GME cerró a 13,90$

Casualmente ayer 23.11.2021 cerró a 213,90$

Lo q es un incremento de 200$ por acción o una revaloralizacion de 1538% en un año.






HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 Nov 2021)

Jenny, iremos a buscarte, y luego harás lo que quieras
Una cuenta de 8 dígitos y para allá que vamos


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## chocolate (24 Nov 2021)

Din! Din! Din!
*GameStop Corp. (GME)

217,87*+3,97 (+1,85%)
A partir del 9:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## mol (24 Nov 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> El 23.11.2020 GME cerró a 13,90$
> 
> Casualmente ayer 23.11.2021 cerró a 213,90$
> 
> ...



La avaricia rompe el saco, por que no vender ya? es mucho beneficio, no crees?

Tambien, creo la riqueza se disfruta en vida y joven, no cuando se tiene 70 años y cien mil dolencias


----------



## mariano2004 (24 Nov 2021)

Esto no va de avaricia.




mol dijo:


> La avaricia rompe el saco, por que no vender ya? es mucho beneficio, no crees?
> 
> Tambien, creo la riqueza se disfruta en vida y joven, no cuando se tiene 70 años y cien mil dolencias


----------



## jorlau (24 Nov 2021)

mol dijo:


> La avaricia rompe el saco, por que no vender ya? es mucho beneficio, no crees?
> 
> Tambien, creo la riqueza se disfruta en vida y joven, no cuando se tiene 70 años y cien mil dolencias



Totalmente de acuerdo respecto a la riqueza, tengo muy claro q no quiero ser el más rico del cementerio.

Como toda inversión esperas ganar lo máximo posible dentro de tus circunstancias y tus límites y también de tu "avaricia".

Además de ganar dinero q también, lo q más me motiva en este caso es luchar contra los abusos y la manipulación de los poderosos, y en eso pongo mi granito de arena.

Lo q citas son casualidades de los números, no lo q tengo, y no creo en las casualidades y en esta acción se dan muchas.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Pailarocas (24 Nov 2021)

mol dijo:


> La avaricia rompe el saco, por que no vender ya? es mucho beneficio, no crees?
> 
> Tambien, creo la riqueza se disfruta en vida y joven, no cuando se tiene 70 años y cien mil dolencias




No todo es dinero en esta vida, a mi me gusta coleccionar estampitas de GME y AMC y disfruto mirando como un simio para ellas.

Respeta los hobbies de los demás


----------



## jorlau (25 Nov 2021)

Este Sr. es miembro de la junta directiva de GME






"Parece que nos dirigimos a dos mercados financieros diferentes: el tradicional donde el apoyo institucional es el motor y uno descentralizado donde el apoyo de la comunidad es el motor. Cuando estos dos mundos se encuentren en el mismo activo, habrá fuegos artificiales ".

Larry Chang





HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## mol (25 Nov 2021)

Pailarocas dijo:


> No todo es dinero en esta vida, a mi me gusta coleccionar estampitas de GME y AMC y disfruto mirando como un simio para ellas.
> 
> Respeta los hobbies de los demás



Si es asi, totalmente respetable


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (25 Nov 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Este Sr. es miembro de la junta directiva de GME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tits jacked !!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (25 Nov 2021)

.. y mañana podría haber mensaje de Ryan


----------



## chocolate (25 Nov 2021)

Din! Din! Din... Ey!! Hoy no abre Wall Street??




Jenni! Pa'dentro, no cojas frio que hoy no hay nada que enseñar.


----------



## jorlau (25 Nov 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din... Ey!! Hoy no abre Wall Street??
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849529
> 
> ...



jajaja, hoy es festivo en ee.uu. (día de accion de gracias) y el mercado "tradicional" está cerrado. Mañana abre pero cierra más temprano.

Cuando se cotice en el nuevo mercado "descentralizado" no habrá estos parones y además veremos fuegos artificiales, LC dixit.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (25 Nov 2021)

Al loro con LRC... según estos últimos mensajes igual hay que meterle chicha...
Si tuviera 1.000€ ahora mismo se los metía enteros a LRC, porque ya tengo mucho metido en GME
Y si no tuviera nada en ninguno, sabiendo lo que sé ahora mismo... casi que metía un 50%-50%... ¿estoy muy loco?
¿qué haríais vosotros?


----------



## jorlau (25 Nov 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Al loro con LRC... según estos últimos mensajes igual hay que meterle chicha...
> Si tuviera 1.000€ ahora mismo se los metía enteros a LRC, porque ya tengo mucho metido en GME
> Y si no tuviera nada en ninguno, sabiendo lo que sé ahora mismo... casi que metía un 50%-50%... ¿estoy muy loco?
> ¿qué haríais vosotros?



Loco loco no estas 

Pero eso es un tema muy personal y depende de las circunstancias de cada uno.

Yo tengo de los dos y cada vez q puedo meto un poquito aquí y otro allá, pero si ya tienes mucho de uno pues mejor en el otro, por eso de diversificar y tal.

Si no tuviera nada y tuviera 1000 q no necesitara, pues 50- 50 no estaría mal.

Que conste q esto no es un consejo financiero ya q no tengo ni puta idea, y como dijo aquel "solo se que no se nada"


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (26 Nov 2021)

Buenos días

Parece que hoy igual tenemos rebajas por el Black Friday !!

Tanto en LRC como en GME

Qué suerte !!


----------



## antoniussss (26 Nov 2021)

Señores me ha surgido una serie de cosas y tengo que bajar mi participación a las 20 acciones de precio 45.

Una pena, habiendo tenido 150, pero es lo que hay.

Buenas plusvalias eso sí. cuando se pueda volveremos a acumular.


----------



## jorlau (28 Nov 2021)

Que los simios somos reatard no hay ninguna duda , pero este simio ha ido más allá en su retard, jajaja




Ejercí mi llamada OTM como un retardado . Kenny pensó que podía asustarme, pero bromea con él. Los simios no se asustan.




Las opciones pueden estar ITM (en el dinero) o OTM ( fuera del dinero).

Lo normal es q se ejerzan cuando son ITM ya q el stricke es más bajo q el precio de la acción.

Cuando son OTM el sticke es más alto q el precio de la accion y no se suelen ejercer, cosa q ha hecho este simio.

Como cunda su ejemplo los algoritmos se van a volver locos, jajaja.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (29 Nov 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Que los simios somos reatard no hay ninguna duda , pero este simio ha ido más allá en su retard, jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues sí, es bastante retarded.

Significa que la accion está en 200 dolares y tenía calls a 400, pues ha comprado las acciones a 400, en vez de dejar expirar las opciones y gastarse esos 20.000 dolares en 100 acciones, pues el subnormal ha comprado solo 25 acciones a 400.


----------



## antoniussss (29 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues sí, es bastante retarded.
> 
> Significa que la accion está en 200 dolares y tenía calls a 400, pues ha comprado las acciones a 400, en vez de dejar expirar las opciones y gastarse esos 20.000 dolares en 100 acciones, pues el subnormal ha comprado solo 25 acciones a 400.




Me autocito, las calls eran a 200 dolares y cerró en 199,72.

xD


y ese post de reddit es noticia? que mal está el asunto para que esa tonteria sea famosa.


----------



## antoniussss (29 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Me autocito, las calls eran a 200 dolares y cerró en 199,72.
> 
> xD
> 
> ...



Me vuelvo a autocitar, pues sí es bastante tonto teniendo opciones que vencían este viernes pasado.

Porque el martes estaban a 250 dolares, y siendo opciones que expiran (No se pueden Holdear), las podría haber vendido con un suculento beneficio y haberse gastado 20.000 dolares + beneficio de la venta en acciones reales el viernes.


----------



## antoniussss (29 Nov 2021)

Es mas, podría hasta asegurar que los que usan CFDs apalancados y los de las opciones nos han jodido a base de bien a todos.

Los CFDs no se pueden holdear, saben los largos que han plantado y cuando quieren tiran la acciones y los barren con venta obligada.

Las opciones no se pueden holdear, tienen un dia de vencimiento, lo mismo, cuando llega el día la tiran y a tomar por culo.


cientos de Millones y millones de euros tirados por el vater, peor aún, pasados a manos de los cortistas para darles más municion en vez de haber comprado unas putas simples acciones y mantener y punto.


----------



## jorlau (29 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Me autocito, las calls eran a 200 dolares y cerró en 199,72.
> 
> xD
> 
> ...



Es famosa por lo retard que es , es gracioso.
Aunque por la diferencia tampoco es tan retard, pero no deja de ser gracioso.

Es noticia por lo inusual que es, ya que las opciones casi nunca se ejercitan pero ejercer las OTM es inaudito.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2021)

ya sabéis que un tonto y su dinero..............


----------



## chocolate (30 Nov 2021)

Din! Din! Din!
*GameStop Corp. (GME)

201,59*-0,42 (-0,21 %)
A partir del 30 de noviembre 09:30AM EST. Mercado abierto.


----------



## Pailarocas (30 Nov 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Din! Din! Din!
> *GameStop Corp. (GME)
> 
> 201,59*-0,42 (-0,21 %)
> ...



Jenny christmas!


----------



## electrón (30 Nov 2021)

Hola gente, os leo, sigo por aquí, a ver si sangra algún grande. HOLD


----------



## jorlau (30 Nov 2021)

Errores y más errores.

Ayer algunas fuentes financieras informaban un SI (interés corto) en GME del 113%, parece q es un error hoy ya han rectificado.

Hoy aparecían en Fidelity ( unos de los brokers más grandes de ee.uu.) 13 millones de acciones de GME para pedir prestada (20% o más de la flotacion), parece q es un error, aunque los simios están cabreados y han tomado nota.


Cuando siempre hay errores en un mismo activo (GME) eso deja de ser un error y pasa a ser una característica.

Bueno, a lo mejor son casualidades.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Felson (30 Nov 2021)

La calle del muro... Solo por eso, ya como que no me da para invertir en nada que tenga que ver con tal cosa (hasta que me expliquen si me dejarán pasar a mí al otro lado del muro).


----------



## jorlau (1 Dic 2021)

Felson dijo:


> La calle del muro... Solo por eso, ya como que no me da para invertir en nada que tenga que ver con tal cosa (hasta que me expliquen si me dejarán pasar a mí al otro lado del muro).



He empezado a leer el libro "La calle del muro", género policíaco en medio de chanchullos económicos y financieros, interesante, muchas gracias.

Haces bien, esa calle es un nido de víboras.

A los simios no nos dejan pasar, por eso estamos derribando el muro ladrillo a ladrillo utilizando hold y drs, ya veremos como acaba todo.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Dic 2021)

Buenos días

Parece que los osos han tomado las bolsas
Seguimos con el Hold porque no me queda ya para el buy the dip
HoLd !!!


----------



## jorlau (2 Dic 2021)

Ya queda menos


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Dic 2021)

Qué bueno los de Lambo
Si llego a los 7 dígitos me compro uno de verdad

Es poco lo que traigo hoy, pero por traer algo para los inquietos como yo.

https://www.red dit.com/r/GME/comments/r5egru/calling_all_wrinkles_my_theory_on_the_latest_rc/hmmqgqc/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share&context=3

Es una interpretación sobre el último twit de RC, el de WORK.
Parece ser que hay una empresa, SLACK con su ticker WORK, al que le hicieron una fea jugarreta tipo lo que está pasando con GME y los accionistas ganaron la batalla legal, sentando precedente legal para GME.... y hablan de lo importante que fue el DRS


----------



## antoniussss (3 Dic 2021)

Pues chico, como pegue fuerte de verdad la variante omicron y el sp se pegue ostia a menos de 4000, ya te digo que esto se va por debajo de los 100 $ si , si o si.

Otra cosa es lo que dure la bajada y cuanta ostia se pegue el SP.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Dic 2021)

si el sp ha caido desde el 24 de noviembre un 5% y esta mierda un 30%, aqui no debe holdear ni el tato, me acuerdo todavía las tonterias del reddit de cuando bajaba el sp un 1% y esto subia de ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, beta negativa, ñiiiññiiiñiñiiii

Por eso cuando he necesitado la pasta para hacer algo he disminuido la posicion hasta las 20 acciones actuales, 1 año, mucho humo, niño ratas diciendo que de manera "Inminente" el techo está en 10 millones de dolares, bla bla bla.


y aquí han ganado más dinero hasta los tonto pollas de las shiba inu desde marzo 2021.... X10.


sí, estoy negativo, no por gamestop, pero es la puntilla.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (3 Dic 2021)

Buenas tardes

Aguantad simios ! a $170 andamos... recuerdo soporte sobre los $166.70

Voy a ver lo que tengo para comprar algo... y dejaré la mitad de la pasta para después de los resultados del día 8 por si la siguen tirando, que normalmente ha bajado tras los resultados y no espero que sean maravillosos pues no ha habido tiempo de hacer nada; otra cosa es que anuncien algo del NFT que estaría muy bien.

HolD !!!!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (3 Dic 2021)

Y, venga, por animar un poco en una semana roja



73% movido en las DarkPools... vamos, ataque corto descarado !!


----------



## jorlau (3 Dic 2021)

No me he podido resistir y he comprado una a 169,69$


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (3 Dic 2021)

Nadie sabe cuando hablará RC, se especula q despues del día 8 q es el día de los resultados, pero ya dijo cuando fue nombrado presidente q prefiere q hablen sus actos más q sus palabras, o algo asi, asi q quién sabe.

Yo del mundo cripto a parte de especular con alguna no entiendo, pero por lo q leo, lopring (LRC) es una nueva "aplicacion" q facilita las cosas en la capa L2 de etherum y abarata las tarifas de gas ( q no se lo q son) y parece q GME puede tener algún acuerdo para implementar un mercado NFT relacionado con el mundo de lis juegos y tal vez dar algún dividendo NFT o así.

Como llevas lo del DRS ?
Yo esperando mi primera carta todavía, más de seis semanas , las tengo registradas desde el 19 de octubre.Pero pienso q DRS es el camino.

Hay q tener cuidado en estas fechas con las emociones, estos cabrones manejan muy bien el miedo y la ansiedad, así q mejor evadirse un poco.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (3 Dic 2021)

Si los brokers son unos piratas, no se salva ninguno. No veas la q tenen liada con fidelty, q parecía el menos malo, hasta vanguard parece q esta pringado.

Yo es q ni entiendo ni se expresarme sino hubiera llamado por teléfono, solo puedo esperar el correo del "zar".

Lo bueno se hace de rogar.

HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (4 Dic 2021)

Finalmente estoy abriendo cuenta en Interactive Broker para hacer el DRS ¿alguna ayuda plis?
Gracias !


----------



## jorlau (4 Dic 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Finalmente estoy abriendo cuenta en Interactive Broker para hacer el DRS ¿alguna ayuda plis?
> Gracias !



Sabia decisión, DRS es el camino.

Básicamente es como te ha dicho pompero, pero para redundar un poco mas, te diría lo siguiente.

Puedes abrir la cuenta en $ o en euros y después convertirlos en $.

Para acelerar el proceso mejor q compres aunque sea una acción y una vez q se asiente (T+2dias) te vas a transferencia y pagos - transferencias SALIENTES (ojo, muy importante) a agente de transferencias (DRS), rellenar los datos q te piden ( nombre, apellidos y dirección exactamente iguales q como hayas abierto la cuenta en IBKR) y tener 5$ disponibles en tu cuenta para pagar la tarifa.

Este proceso desde q lo inicias suele tardar de 4 a 6 días hasta q se completa.

Una vez q IBKR te informa de q DRS se ha completado o finalizado, aunque no lo veas, ya tienes la acción registrada a tu nombre y tu número de cuenta en Computershare.

En ese momento CS te envia un primer correo postal con los datos de tu cuenta y tarda en llegar varias semanas.

Cuando recibes la carta entras en la web de CS( ee.uu.) y ya no se lo q ves porque todavía no he llegado ahí.Pero en ese momento te envían un segundo correo postal con tu pin para q puedas operar en tu cuenta desde la web y tarda también varias semanas.

Si dominas el inglés y no te importa pagar 45$ por cada correo postal , puedes llamarlos por teléfono y pedir correo expres y pagar con tarjeta y en 5 o 6 días los recibes.


El proceso es complicado y lento (porque será?) pero es el camino.



HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## vagodesigner (6 Dic 2021)

Algún canal de Telegram interesante de este mundillo? Acabo de empezar con Binance.

Salu2


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (7 Dic 2021)

Buenos días

Por partes

DRS:
Estoy trabado con la apertura de la cuenta Interactive Brokers. Coñazo el demostrar las direcciones cuando me he mudado 3 veces de casa en 1 año. No sé ya cómo hacerlo. Pero lo conseguiré

GME:
Ahí estamos... holdeando a la espera de noticias y sin cash para el buy the dip; confieso que he tenido alguna duda en mi fe cuando me he visto de nuevo por debajo de mi precio medio $170, cayendo todo el mercado, las cryptos....

LRC:
Ha recuperado como un cohete; pena que sólo tengo un 5% de lo que tengo en GME


Y van un par de Tweets de uno de los miembros del grupo que compró el NFT del disco de Wu-Tang Clan, Andrew Kang de PleasrDAO , el del avatar del NFT de la piedra

Miedo o lento al comprar el dip... pues holdea con huevos


... y va a ser una gran semana... haciendo reply a uno de los anteriores Tweets, el de Trifecta of narratives


Lo de una gran semana supongo que se referirá a esta... ojalá
Y sino pues espero que sea la siguiente, o la siguiente 

HOLD with conviction !!!!
Buy the dip el que tenga
y DRS el que pueda


----------



## jorlau (7 Dic 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Por partes
> 
> ...



Sigue intentándolo, que no decaiga.

Si ves que al final no puedes, lo puedes hacer por Giveashare, es más caro pero es más fácil.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (8 Dic 2021)

Buenos días

Mañana a estas horas (y bastante antes) ya sabremos qué tal fueron los earnings y si se dijo algo interesante;
Personalmente no espero nada aunque hay varios mensajes que indican que podrían decir algo de dividendo, NFT, o relación con LRC.
El del grupo de PlsrDAO dijo que iba a ser una gran semana... y para ello nos queda hoy y mañana

Peeeero ya están los agonías recordando lo que ha pasado tras anteriores earnings: caídas
Así que intentad tener algo de munición por si tenemos que ir de rebajas
Personalmente no pienso vender nada de GME ni LRC por si pudiera recomprar más barato no me vaya a perder "una gran semana"... pero igual rebalanceo y hago caja momentáneamente con otras acciones o cryptos para comprar más GME y LRC



HOLD

P.d. voy a seguir pegándome un poquito con la documentación para el DRS


----------



## antoniussss (9 Dic 2021)

Pues ya hay resultados y no habéis comentado





__





GameStop Reports Financial Results for Q3 2021 | Gamestop Corp.







gamestop.gcs-web.com





pasa de perdidas de 300 millones el 30/10/2020 a 215 millones de perdidas el 30/10/2021

La deuda baja de 2200 millones a 2000 millones

El efectivo sube por las 2 ampliaciones de capital que nos hicieron a 1468 millones frente a 600 millones.


Insuficiente, muy insuficiente, muy pobre

Poco Moass a corto plazo con estos datos


----------



## antoniussss (9 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues ya hay resultados y no habéis comentado
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah si, las ventas han aumentado en 800 millones frente al año pasado
Pero los gastos han aumentado 700 millones + administrativos otros 80

Vamos, que el Ryan Cohen se está fumando buenos puros a nuestra salud porque vamos, sacar 20 millones de beneficio a 800............OCHOCIENTOS millones de ingresos es pobre no, lo siguiente. Las putas, que están caras


----------



## jorlau (9 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues ya hay resultados y no habéis comentado
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No entiendo de balances de empresas por lo q tu análisis no puedo decir q sea incorrecto.

Como ignorante en muchos temas en mi análisis destacaría lo siguiente:

La nueva junta fue elegida el 9 de junio y este informe es a 31 de octubre, no han pasado ni 4 meses, poco tiempo para transformar una empresa de este tamaño, pero parece q van en buena dirección.

El CEO ha dicho q están trabajando en Blockhain, NFT y Web 3.0, lo q a mi como accionista me ilusiona.

Han informado por primera vez q en este periodo se han registrado DRS 5,2 millones de acciones de las cuales x son mías y están a mi nombre, cosa q me alegra.


En resumen, están transformando la empresa y van en buena dirección y están iniciando nuevos campos de negocios.Los simios seguimos registrando acciones a nuestro nombre por lo q DRS esta funcionando y es el camino.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Dic 2021)

Buenas tardes

La actitud es muy importante, y confío en RC y su equipo.
Seguro que no han querido alimentar el hype sabiendo que estaban bajo los focos.
O lo mismo están echándonos una mano para que podamos comprar baratito o se animen a entrar más simios !

La transformación al Metaverso y toda esa historia lleva mucho tiempo y trabajo; si lo haces mal y das un paso en falso la experiencia del consumidor puede ser una mierda y se van a la competencia, a Meta-Facebook, por ejemplo... y miles de millones de inversión a la basura.
Parece que están tratando de hacer un Universo Virtual con conexiones con el Mundo Real, con su propio exchange, su propia crypto con fees casi inexistentes, su propia wallet, con desarrolladores de software y hardware.... pufff, casi nada ! Está claro que no lo van a tener listo para esta Navidad... lo comparan con el comienzo de internet, que no será lo mismo claro, pero si puede tener ese periodo de maduración.... 
Lo mismo tienen que crear al principio salas de realidad virtual, sus propias gafas y otros gadgets, competiciones....luego ya ir metiéndolo en las casas y popularizarlo; hasta llegar a algo tipo "Ready Player One" aún nos queda 

El que quiera que venda, el que quiera que compre, el que prefiera que tradee y el que prefiera que holdee por el MOASS o por el futuro de la empresa pero suena ridículo eso de "qué mal lo hacen, me prometieron que iba a ser millonario mañana"

A mí la verdad es que me flipa la peli que estamos viviendo !! 
Y eso que el primer subidón y la caída a 40$ los vi desde fuera... fue en ese momento cuando entré, leyendo una noticia de "Se acabó el juego" donde decían que el MOASS ya había pasado y tal pero luego algún simio decía que no, que los cortos no habían cerrado y seguí tirando el hilo, curioseando, el agujero de conejo que dicen los de Reddit... y boom ! otra vez para arriba ! Cortos con el culo al aire... y hasta hoy
Mis primeras compras fueron a 100$, al poco de tocar los 40$... lo hice sólo por la lucha contra el sistema y apoyar a los retarded... y sí, claro, también soñando con 1 acción = 1 Millón !!

Así que me lo flipo todo lo que puedo cada vez que hay un Tweet en clave, o noticias como lo de Wu-Tang Clan, manipulación de mercados y cosas así... además con el apoyo de millones de simios hermanos ! si es que la partida está ganada sólo con holdear !!

Así que, una vez más...

Hold !!
Buy the dip si tienes
y DRS

Apes togheter strong

Can't Stop, Don't Stop, Won't stop, Game Stop

Power to the players. Power to the creators. Power to the collectors.

Y tal


----------



## antoniussss (9 Dic 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> No entiendo de balances de empresas por lo q tu análisis no puedo decir q sea incorrecto.
> 
> Como ignorante en muchos temas en mi análisis destacaría lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Que no sabes leer balances y contabilidad empresarial? 

Te lo resumo, una mierda pinchada con dos palos comparado con 2020 un año malisimo por la pandemia. 

Y contando con el hype y todo dios comprando productos en gamestop deberia estar incluso en beneficios.


----------



## jorlau (9 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Que no sabes leer balances y contabilidad empresarial?
> 
> Te lo resumo, una mierda pinchada con dos palos comparado con 2020 un año malisimo por la pandemia.
> 
> Y contando con el hype y todo dios comprando productos en gamestop deberia estar incluso en beneficios.



No te digo q no, quizás tengas razón, pero yo trato de ser optimista.

Esta es una transcripción de lo q dijo el CEO


Esta página se ve mejor en la aplicación
Abierto


*r / Superstonk*
TypRedditorIsaLoser Poder para los jugadores 4h


*Escribí la transcripción del CEO Matt Furlong del informe de ganancias del tercer trimestre. Todo inversor NECESITA leer.*
Educación
Director ejecutivo Matt Furlong
"Agradezca a todos los miembros de nuestro equipo por seguir aportando una gran concentración e intensidad a la misión de Gamestops".
"Seguimos viendo que la cultura del cliente es lo primero que se está afianzando en nuestras tiendas, centro de cumplimiento y oficinas corporativas. Mantener este énfasis en el cliente seguirá siendo clave a medida que trabajamos para crecer en todas las categorías y nuevas áreas".
"Durante el trimestre nos enfocamos en expandir nuestras selecciones, acelerar las velocidades de entrega y mejorar la experiencia del cliente"
"También hicimos inversiones a largo plazo en nuestra infraestructura, talento y tecnología. Creemos que nuestro énfasis en el largo plazo nos está posicionando para construir lo que, en última instancia, se convertirá en un negocio mucho más grande en relación con el lugar en el que nos encontramos en 2021".
"También hemos estado explorando oportunidades emergentes en blockchain, NFT y juegos web 3.0".
"Con este contexto en mente, aquí hay algunas iniciativas recientes a destacar"
"Continuamos ampliando nuestro catálogo al crecer en electrónica de consumo, juegos de PC y otras categorías con importantes mercados direccionables. Algunas de las marcas con las que hemos establecido relaciones nuevas y ampliadas incluyen: Samsung, LG, razor, vizio, logitech y asus. Solo para nombrar unos pocos"
"Las ventas atribuibles a estas relaciones de marca nuevas y ampliadas ayudaron a impulsar el crecimiento en el trimestre"
"También comenzamos a implementar nuevas estrategias de surtido dentro de nuestras tiendas, incluida la mercancía de juegos de PC en aproximadamente el 60% de las ubicaciones de EE. UU."
"Con respecto a la contratación: seguimos agregando talento en toda la organización; incluido un especialista con experiencia en comercio electrónico, UI, UX, blockchain, operaciones y cadena de suministro"
"En el transcurso de 2021, hemos realizado más de 200 contrataciones senior de algunas de las principales empresas de tecnología"
"Recientemente también agregamos una nueva oficina en Seattle y hemos identificado una nueva oficina en Boston. Ubicándonos dentro de dos centros tecnológicos con fuertes mercados de talentos locales".
"Tener presencia en estas ciudades nos ayudará a atraer y retener equipos centrados en la tecnología, será experiencia en comercio electrónico y otras áreas".
"Cambiando de velocidad a nuestra red de cumplimiento, comenzamos a enviar pedidos desde reno nevada mientras aumentamos los envíos desde york pa"
"Nuestra red ampliada continúa ayudándonos a mejorar los tiempos de envío a los clientes en los EE. UU."
"Además, recientemente anunciamos un plan para contratar hasta 500 asociados en nuestra nueva instalación de atención al cliente en el sur de la Florida. La instalación, que ahora está operativa, será una parte clave de nuestra nueva operación de atención al cliente con base en los EE. UU."
"Por último, fortalecimos aún más nuestra posición financiera al asegurar una nueva línea ABL de 500 millones de dólares que cerró a principios de noviembre, lo que ha mejorado la liquidez y los términos. La línea proporciona un costo de endeudamiento reducido, conveniencia más liviana y más flexibilidad".
_números financieros_
"Como se indicó en el pasado, el crecimiento de los ingresos a largo plazo es la métrica principal mediante la cual los accionistas deben evaluar nuestra ejecución".
"Efectivo y equivalencia de efectivo superior a 1.400 millones, 1.000 millones más que el año pasado"
"Seguimos manteniendo una gran posición de efectivo, incluso mientras cargamos las inversiones y el inventario por adelantado para satisfacer la mayor demanda y mitigar el impacto total de los pedidos de la cadena de suministro global".
Sin deuda
1,14 mil millones en inventario
_números financieros sobre_
"Antes de terminar, quiero reforzar rápidamente algunos puntos clave sobre nuestra filosofía operativa de avance. Nuestro énfasis en la línea superior, se deriva de nuestra significativa experiencia de comercio electrónico de liderazgo y creemos que el crecimiento de los ingresos es fundamental".
"Creemos que el crecimiento de los ingresos se traducirá en escala y liderazgo de mercado. Y a partir de ahí, la escala y el liderazgo de mercado se traducirán en mayores flujos de caja libre con el tiempo".
"Nuestro enfoque en el largo plazo significa que priorizaremos continuamente el crecimiento y el liderazgo del mercado sobre los márgenes a corto plazo".
"Lo dejo ahí para este trimestre. Como siempre agradecemos todo el entusiasmo de los clientes, empleados y accionistas, quienes creemos que son los mejores del mundo



Creo q se centran más en el largo plazo q obtener resultados en el corto plazo y están aumentando los gastos sobre todo en contratacion de personal, esto a mi me hace ser optimista.



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (10 Dic 2021)

que si, que nft y desarrollo de negocios y todo lo que tu quieras, PERO COMO MINIMO, para los accionistas es que la empresa regrese a números positivos y deje de perder dinero a espuertas, y a 31/10/2021 esta empresa sigue perdiendo dinero a espuertas.

Hay lineas rojas que no hay que traspasar y aquí se ha traspasado una mientras gastan como locos en no se que pollas (que podrá salir o no en el futuro)

Que esto es muy serio, que sigue en quiebra técnica con estas pérdidas, que esta mierda se puede ir a 0.

Tu dame estabilidad financiera o aproximamela y ya invierte en lo que te salga del culo.

Y te lo dice uno que por necesidad vendió casi todo a 300, que para mí riesgo 0, de sobrisima he ganado mas de lo poco que puedo perder ya.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (10 Dic 2021)

Hoy ya parece claro que las acciones cada vez valen menos. Cada caída es mayor que la subida. Ya hemos tocado territorio inexplorado en tiempo con $148. Siempre podéis decir que váis a largo jejeje


----------



## antoniussss (10 Dic 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Hoy ya parece claro que las acciones cada vez valen menos. Cada caída es mayor que la subida. Ya hemos tocado territorio inexplorado en tiempo con $148. Siempre podéis decir que váis a largo jejeje
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 865841



Hombre tambien hay que decir que hemos hecho un x5 o un x6 sin llegar a maximos


----------



## jorlau (10 Dic 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Hoy ya parece claro que las acciones cada vez valen menos. Cada caída es mayor que la subida. Ya hemos tocado territorio inexplorado en tiempo con $148. Siempre podéis decir que váis a largo jejeje
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 865841



Voy a largo, jejeje

Entre en enero por fomo, me quedé después por moass y conforme fui entendiendo el asunto me quedé a largo.

Y si, soy un payaso y un retard, pero en el sentido alegre no el q tu le das.

Estoy alegre de tener acciones Drs, estoy alegre de tener acciones como si fueran mi cuenta de ahorros, estoy alegre de poner mi granito en la lucha contra la manipulación y estoy alegre porque me gusta la acción GME.

Pues eso q voy a largo, jejeje


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (11 Dic 2021)

HODL


----------



## jorlau (11 Dic 2021)

Por fin me ha llegado la primera carta








HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## El_cisne (11 Dic 2021)

Hola chicos, aquí se comenta también la inversión de AMC no? o hay otro post de ello? me pareció verlo en su día..


----------



## Tars (11 Dic 2021)

Una pregunta, tengo una (1) acción de GME en renta4. Qué coño es eso del DRS y de la carta que me tiene que llegar? Y luego qué es eso de que tengo que esperar de 2 a 4 meses para vender la acción?


----------



## Hamtel (11 Dic 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Una pregunta, tengo una (1) acción de GME en renta4. Qué coño es eso del DRS y de la carta que me tiene que llegar? Y luego qué es eso de que tengo que esperar de 2 a 4 meses para vender la acción?



Eso es sólo si quieres registrar la acción a tu nombre DRS (Direct Registration System). Mientras no solicites el registro puedes vender cuando quieras. Cuando lo solicitas hasta que no esten registradas no puedes vender. Basicamente lo que se consigue con el registro es que no presten tus acciones
Si quieres registrar la acción el registrador que recomienda GME es Computershare y como las comunicaciones se hacen por correo pues tardan.
Yo tengo 70 acciones y no las he registrado. Con una creo que estas bien como estas









Learn About the Direct Registration System (DRS) for Stocks


Learn how the direct registration system (DRS) allows investors to hold shares of companies directly rather than in a street name or paper certificates.




www.thebalance.com







https://www.computershare.com/ca/en/Documents/About_the_Direct_Registration_System.pdf


----------



## jorlau (12 Dic 2021)

Hamtel dijo:


> Eso es sólo si quieres registrar la acción a tu nombre DRS (Direct Registration System). Mientras no solicites el registro puedes vender cuando quieras. Cuando lo solicitas hasta que no esten registradas no puedes vender. Basicamente lo que se consigue con el registro es que no presten tus acciones
> Si quieres registrar la acción el registrador que recomienda GME es Computershare y como las comunicaciones se hacen por correo pues tardan.
> Yo tengo 70 acciones y no las he registrado. Con una creo que estas bien como estas
> 
> ...



Si básicamente drs te asegura q no presten tu acción pero sobre todo te aseguras que es una acción real.

Las acciones q tenemos en los brokers pueden ser reales, sintéticas, rehipotecadas, un pagaré o vete tú a saber q son.

Yo tengo varias en varios brokers y aunque me aseguren q son reales no lo tengo muy claro.

Si llegase el caso q todas las acciones reales fueran drs el resto quedaría claro q no lo son y entonces nadie sabe a ciencia cierta q pasaría.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## El_cisne (12 Dic 2021)

Upss ya.. osea que no hay nadie por aquí y no hay otro hilo.. okk good luck


----------



## Hamtel (12 Dic 2021)

El_cisne dijo:


> Upss ya.. osea que no hay nadie por aquí y no hay otro hilo.. okk good luck



Aquí se puede hablar de cualquier acción.


----------



## El_cisne (12 Dic 2021)

Ya y sobre todo que AMC es wallstreetbets y redit.. es que me desilusioné un poquillo.. y como el tema es un poquito técnico siempre repasarlo en comunidad está genial.. Sobre todo por que amc es igual que gme y en amc el ceo y cfo han vendido el 80% de sus acciones..


----------



## antoniussss (13 Dic 2021)

AMC es una mierda de cines que estaban ya en su día en la mierda, y con el COVID ha sido la puntilla, te la juegas todo al rojo o negro con el short squeeze.

Por lo menos en GameStop tienen capacidad intelectual de mejorar productos y gestión y no quebrar.


----------



## Pailarocas (13 Dic 2021)

Gamestop's data reporting 'idiosyncrasies' warrant a closer look | Upside Chronicles


Another GameStop glitch by Fidelity is less an "error" than than it is part of pattern of GameStop data discrepancy and idiosyncrasies.




upsidechronicles.com


----------



## jorlau (13 Dic 2021)

Empieza fuerte la semana, RC ya ha tuiteado dos veces.

Iremos hacia arriba o hacia abajo o de lado, pero con alegría.


"Sugar Daddy"


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (13 Dic 2021)

xD lo de ryan cohen ya ralla un poco lo sectario...volveremos a 40, pero con alegria!!!!!

cuando haya conseguido algo, seré el primero en apoyarle


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Dic 2021)

Buenas !

Los Tweets de Ryan







Y este Tweet de nuestro amigo el piedra


----------



## antoniussss (13 Dic 2021)

140, un grande ryan


----------



## Hamtel (13 Dic 2021)

Hoy vamos para abajo. A mi me da igual, ya dije que o Lambo o patinete. Mi precio medio de compra son 68.60


----------



## Hamtel (13 Dic 2021)

De todas formas sigue sin haber volumen.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Dic 2021)

El Sr Piedra lo dice bien claro... será verdad o no, ya lo veremos pero este año Bullish en LRC y BNB y Bearish en ADA, DOGE, SHIB y XRP

Y sobre los Tweets de Ryan... joer, no hagáis caso si os hace mal cuerpo, a mí me encanta el juego !

Tweet del caramelo:
interpretación 1: Caramelo que venía con un cromos cromos coleccionables --> ¿NFT?
https://www.you tube.com/watch?v=8OhdVfRt_vk
interpretación 2: Otros dicen que el caramelo se inventó en 1932, siendo el 8 de Julio de ese año el mínimo histórico de la Gran Depresión
interpretación 3: Otroas hablan de las canciones (yo lo veo sin sonido; ni me había dado cuenta de las canciones) Pero tampoco sé qué querría decir esto 



> It means...
> First song of the day is Ecstasy of Gold by Ennio Morricone.
> Second is Victory by Puff Daddy.
> 3rd song is "til i collapse" by Eminem.
> Today - get jacked beyond belief. Its goin down





Tweet del padre con los perros y el "i miss you":


Tweet del "soy más guay online que en la vida real": 
Interpretación1: LoopRing (online) mejor que GameStop (vida real)?

EDITO: Dejo sin terminar el comentario que nos están reventando con un -10% a $144.... y necesito un trago


----------



## antoniussss (13 Dic 2021)

hombre para gracioso los niños ratas que llevan en reddit todos los días diciendo que citadel esta con los pantalones cagados y han hipotecado hasta la casa en precios por encima de los 120 y ven que con el sp en maximos y omicron y el covid acechando se pueden ir a tomar por culo en 0,


----------



## Hamtel (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Dic 2021)

Bravo Hamtel !

Yo aún no puedo ni comentar con mi karma.... y sigo siendo niño-rata con precio medio de $170y mirando a ver qué puedo vender para comprar más GME y más LRC

Antoniusss verás qué buen humor se te pone cuando te invite a un cubata allí en la luna ( pero que sea pronto, para no perder yo el mío...)


----------



## antoniussss (13 Dic 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Bravo Hamtel !
> 
> Yo aún no puedo ni comentar con mi karma.... y sigo siendo niño-rata con precio medio de $170y mirando a ver qué puedo vender para comprar más GME y más LRC
> 
> Antoniusss verás qué buen humor se te pone cuando te invite a un cubata allí en la luna ( pero que sea pronto, para no perder yo el mío...)



Compra cuando llegue a 40-60 no promedies de 10 en 10 o acabaras tirandote por un puente.


----------



## jorlau (14 Dic 2021)

El algoritmo no es que se lo tome con alegría es que es un cachondo







HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Dic 2021)

Hola !

Gracias Pompero !

No alcanzo a entender lo importante de esa noticia, está claro que soy un auténtico simio.
Quiero pensar que eso también obligaría a cerrar los cortos.
Y todo lo bueno que tendría que la acción cotice en un mercado descentralizado... sin intermediarios ni brokers ni fondos metiendo mano... sin necesidad de paquetes de 100 acciones para poder mover el precio... cada uo decidiendo a qué precio vende y a qué precio compra y cuánto le va a costar la comisión; quedando todo retratado y validado por la blockchain, contratos inteligentes automáticos y acciones con garantía NFT

Con esa noticia tiene sentido el Tweet de esta mañana del CEO de LoopRing:



Y coño ! aparece un Hold, que eso lo entendemos todos !!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Dic 2021)

Insiders comprando GME desde el día 12, mientras en AMC está vendiendo hasta el CEO



EDITO: 

Parece ser que no ha habido nuevas compras, sino más bien un pago en acciones por compensación a unos directivos


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (16 Dic 2021)

Mañana Viernes Cuádruple hora bruja... vencimientos de opciones mensuales, trimestrales, cuatrimestrales y anuales
Uno de los días de más volumen del año ya que es cuando los fondos y brokers hacen sus tejemanejes para salir guapos en la foto de fin de curso.

Para mí, simio ignorante, lo que pase a partir del Lunes será muy representativo.

De momento ya hay algunos fondos que han decidido cerrar sus cortos por las pérdidas producidas por "algunos minoristas en ciertas empresas como GME"... la patata caliente...

Tybourn $2.8billions hedge fund, pérdidas en la posición de Melvin cercanas al 55%

https:/ /www.reddit.com/r/GME/comments/rhdo4x/you_forced_another_hf_to_close_and_they_are/
https:/ /www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2021-12-15/tybourne-to-shut-2-8-billion-hedge-fund-on-short-selling-pains



> Retail investors have been thwarting the practice of selling borrowed stocks to buy them back at lower prices. In January, Reddit traders began using Melvin Capital Management’s previously reported put options as a proxy for the New York-based firm’s short positions. Within weeks, they drove prices of heavily shorted stocks to astronomical levels, most famously GameStop Corp., which soared to an intraday peak of $483 on Jan. 28 from less than $20 at the start of the year. That forced Melvin to close out its short positions with a January fund loss of nearly 55%




Anchorage Capital Group Cierra su fondo de $7.4billions









Anchorage Capital Group closing down $7.4 billion flagship fund


Anchorage Capital Group is closing its $7.4 billion flagship evergreen credit hedge fund Anchorage Capital Partners.




www.pionline.com





En el vídeo sale la cantidad de puts que tienen sobre GME y AMC:
https:/ /www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cSgra8EzrM

Edito: noticas traídas de investing y reddit, como hago casi siempre


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (17 Dic 2021)

Bueno bueno ... parece que subimos pasada la presión de la cuádruple hora bruja... buena señal, que siga así

Hodl !


----------



## jorlau (17 Dic 2021)

Ouuhh





HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (18 Dic 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Bravo Hamtel !
> 
> Yo aún no puedo ni comentar con mi karma.... y sigo siendo niño-rata con precio medio de $170y mirando a ver qué puedo vender para comprar más GME y más LRC
> 
> Antoniusss verás qué buen humor se te pone cuando te invite a un cubata allí en la luna ( pero que sea pronto, para no perder yo el mío...)



Yo sigo insistiendo de tener cuidado que empieza a oler esto a marzo de 2020 con todo el mundo embichao hasta el apuntador y cerrando espacios aéreos, que por mucho to the moon, antes se puede ir a 20 o a cifras loleantemente bajas.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (20 Dic 2021)

Buenas !

Se está hablando de una competición de LoopRing que implica una actualización muy importante de la web, wallet y reducción de tasas fees que podría ir de la mano del NFT Market de GME


----------



## jorlau (20 Dic 2021)

Según Finviz GME tiene una flotación de 14,7BILLONES de acciones 




Madre mía, nos van a tener q comprar las acciones unas cuantas veces para cerrar los cortos.




Seguramente será otro error



HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (22 Dic 2021)

Buenas tardes

No sé si conocéis a Cárpatos pero hoy hay un artículo sobre nosotros !









'Manos fuera': por qué algunos inversores estadounidenses están sacando acciones de memes de los brokers - Zonavalue Club


José Castillo retiró el verano pasado sus 60.000 dólares en acciones de GameStop Corp de su bróker, aunque no tenía intención de venderlas. Este trabajador de tecnología de la información de 26 años, que vive en el área de Minneapolis, se encuentra entre un número creciente de inversores en...




serenitymarkets.com


----------



## jorlau (22 Dic 2021)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> No sé si conocéis a Cárpatos pero hoy hay un artículo sobre nosotros !
> 
> ...



Interesante artículo, aunque le faltan muchos "trucos" que utilizan y hemos ido aprendiendo en estos mesesy además nos llaman comerciantes diarios cuando somos todo lo contrario, pero bueno.

Destacaría lo q dice este señor

"Las acciones utilizadas para el préstamo de acciones de las cuentas minoristas con margen son mínimas en comparación con el inventario de préstamo de acciones de los corredores principales y los prestamistas a largo plazo, como los fondos de inversión y los fondos de pensiones», dijo el director gerente de la firma de investigación S3 Partners, Ihor Dusaniwsky.""


Así no me extraña los Fondos de Inversión q cobran una comisión mínima para meter dinero a "largo" cuando ellos sacan más en intereses prestando a los "cortos" las acciones compradas con tu dinero.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (22 Dic 2021)

LoopRing anuncia su nueva mejora L2, el noticiote que llegaría "simultáneamente o un poco antes que el NFT Market"... ya falta menos



Hold !


----------



## jorlau (23 Dic 2021)

Gracias por el aviso lo he comprobado y son DRS "puros" o retiradas del Dtc o que están en el "libro".





Por lo q entiendo, cuando haces una transferencia DRS desde otro corredor, cuando llegan a CS pasan al libro y son retiradas del Dtc y están registradas a TU nombre.

Cuando compras directamente desde CS a través del plan de reinvención están en una cuenta de CS al igual q si hubieras comprado desde un broker y siguen en el Dtc, por lo q están a " nombre de la calle".

Se pueden cambiar del "plan" al "libro" fácilmente desde la web de CS o llamándolos por teléfono.

Cada día aprendemos algo nuevo, no nos lo ponen fácil.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (24 Dic 2021)

Una pregunta

lo de la alianza con la criptopolla esa looping o como coño se llame, ¿Se ha anunciado oficialmente por los canales de la empresa y de manera seria?

¿se ha anunciado oficialmente y seriamente en que términos sería la alianza?


----------



## jorlau (24 Dic 2021)

Felices Fiestas

HO HO HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## Bob Page (24 Dic 2021)

Hace tiempo que no entro por aquí, meses. ¿Cómo va, ya habéis quebrado a Wallstrí?


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (25 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Una pregunta
> 
> lo de la alianza con la criptopolla esa looping o como coño se llame, ¿Se ha anunciado oficialmente por los canales de la empresa y de manera seria?
> 
> ¿se ha anunciado oficialmente y seriamente en que términos sería la alianza?



Official no hay nada.
De hecho se espera la confirmación oficial como algo que dispararía el precio de los 2.

Pero hay varias "evidencias" y mensajes cruzados que dejan bastante clara la comunicación.

Como que uno de los fundadores y socios de LoopRing fue contratado por GME para encargarse de relaciones de NFT
Como menciones a GME en el código de la wallet de LoopRing
Mil tweets dando a entender una colaboración, como si invertir en LRC fuera otra forma de invertir en GME
y de lo que se habla es de un posible Market NFT, Metaverso, sin apenas fees .... O incluso un Mercado Descentralizado donde cotizar las Acciones basándose en la block chain dejando fuera de juego a Wall Street 

Feliz Navidad !


----------



## jorlau (27 Dic 2021)

Bueno, no se q puede significar ¿?





HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (27 Dic 2021)

yo holdearía a muerte si es necesario pero hacerle la pelota al hijo puta de Ryan Cohen........... significa que si sube de 300 os casco otra ampliación de capital y pa abajo

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## jorlau (28 Dic 2021)

Cada vez hay menos dudas sobre el mercado NFT de GameStop






GameStop NFT


Power to the players. Power to the creators. Power to the collectors.




nft.gamestop.com





La verdad es es que no sé qué es un NFT, pero suena bien, habrá q estar preparado para el chapuzon.

HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (28 Dic 2021)

Buenas

aquí explican un poco de lo del NFT Market 

gmedd.com/blockchain/gamestop-confirms-nft-marketplace-calls-on-creators-to-request-minting-access-now/

Ya falta menos para la luna


----------



## jorlau (31 Dic 2021)

Ryan Kagy, Manager de la comunidad GameStop- NFT (o algo asi), nos invita a la fiesta post- moass, en su apartamento del metaverso.








Que el año nuevo nos traiga MOASS

Feliz año



HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 Ene 2022)

No hace más que bajar...a ver si para el aniversario pasa "algo".


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (4 Ene 2022)

Ya... Creo estamos en mínimos de febrero'21 o muy cerca.
Sólo se me ocurre Buy the Dip and Hold o simplemente Hold !
Las expectativas son muy buenas a medio y largo plazo, con muchas opciones de MOASS en el momento menos pensado.
Sin fechas, sin prisas.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> No hace más que bajar...a ver si para el aniversario pasa "algo".



Con las pérdidas anunciadas similares a pre2021 dudo que a corto plazo pase algo más que volver al suelo que hizo en abril en 120. Queda mucho para los resultados de cierre de año que suelen ser en febrero/marzo y tenemos al bicho por todo el mundo.

Un descalabro de las bolsas por el bicho y pueden llevar a esto a 40 otra vez perfectamente.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Ene 2022)

Me compré un coche hace unos meses a tocateja con los beneficios sacados de aquí y ya podría empezar a volver a entrar con 1000-2000 euros, pero me voy a esperar, por ahora lo he invertido en Alpha Pro Tech que está en la mierda y por lo menos bajo media y liquido las caras si sube.

Lo que tengo claro es que pondré aquí ordenes de compra limitadas a varios precios en su día y si entran bien, y si no, MOASS con lo que me queda.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Ene 2022)

129, suerte a los que estais con mucha pasta dentro porque la vais a necesitar


----------



## antoniussss (5 Ene 2022)

Eso mismo me dijiste cuando vendi las que tenia a 280 hace 3 meses, monnnnnguerrrr


----------



## antoniussss (6 Ene 2022)

Monguer cuentanos cunto dinero tienes metido aqui, que lo mismo holdeo todavia mas que tu


----------



## antoniussss (6 Ene 2022)

suerte


----------



## jorlau (6 Ene 2022)

Los reyes se han enrollado, me han traído xx acciones de GME en IBKR que dentro de T+2 días serán DRS, me gusta, gracias.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (6 Ene 2022)

No pasa ná


----------



## antoniussss (6 Ene 2022)

Lol

Si quieres un movimiento fuerte y rapido hacia arriba exactamente es como dices, bajadas bruscas en unas semanas.

Tirarse bajando de a pocos 12 meses del 300 al 40.... No se rick.


----------



## antoniussss (6 Ene 2022)

Bueno si, puede pasar que se tire muchos meses en 40 o años, antes de subir fuerte, pero pasa eso y en este foro y en reddit se suicida alguien


----------



## antoniussss (6 Ene 2022)

Uy que piel mas fina, ya ma ignorao el monguer jajajajajaj


----------



## jorlau (6 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bueno si, puede pasar que se tire muchos meses en 40 o años, antes de subir fuerte, pero pasa eso y en este foro y en reddit se suicida alguien



Quien sabe, pero ojalá baje a 40 o menos el flotador y lo q no es el flotador se bloquearia en muy poco tiempo.

Entonces veríamos que pasaría con los millones de acciones que tenemos en los brokers, nadie lo sabe, nunca ha pasado.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (6 Ene 2022)

Sera lo que tenga que ser, pero no aguanto a los palilleros rollo videos de los. Videos de shiba inu diciendo:

"shi esto es mu bueno, eg lo normal, ojala baje mas incluso"

Bueno es subir. Como un cohete tras 12 meses, eso si que es bueno


----------



## jorlau (6 Ene 2022)

Claro q es bueno subir y mejor aún subir sin parar y nunca bajar.

Pero hay q tener en cuenta un detalle muy importante en esta acción idiosincrasica (GME), los cortos.

Y no los cortos normales, sino los sintéticos y los desnudos, ejercidos por la cremme de la cremme de walstret y además aderezados con la negatividad hacia la acción q lanzan todos los dias los medios de comunicación a sueldo.

Y a pesar de todo eso después de un año aquí estamos, no contaban con los simios.

HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (6 Ene 2022)

Pues fijate afterhour +20 x ciento, alguna noticia reseñable?

Toque de la resistencia de 120 de abril y parriba?

Lo veremos


----------



## jorlau (6 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues fijate afterhour +20 x ciento, alguna noticia reseñable?
> 
> Toque de la resistencia de 120 de abril y parriba?
> 
> Lo veremos



Parece q hay una noticia de q gme va crear el mercado NFT y cripto

+25%

HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (6 Ene 2022)

AH esta loco

Gme +33%

Lrc +15%

Amc +11%


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (6 Ene 2022)

Pero de eso ya se ha hablado bastante por aquí que se iba a hacer, incluso en los resultados oficiales ya se indicaba el aumento de gastos para hacerlo. ¿Cuál es la noticia? ¿Que ha salido una noticia sobre ello?


----------



## jorlau (6 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pero de eso ya se ha hablado bastante por aquí que se iba a hacer, incluso en los resultados oficiales ya se indicaba el aumento de gastos para hacerlo. ¿Cuál es la noticia? ¿Que ha salido una noticia sobre ello?



Pues eso es lo extraño, q no es una noticia oficial solo una noticia en un medio de algo q ya conocíamos nosotros pero no las masas, parece un cambio de narrativa o de estrategia, ya veremos en los próximos días.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (6 Ene 2022)

ya me he enterao he abierto SuperStonks en Reddit.

En fin, 10.000 monos sacando el champan y comiendose las pollas porque el cohete sube a 170 pollas......... xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Cuando esté en 500 como mínimo, empezaré a celebrarlo, antes es hacer el imbecil, y no es la primera vez que ha pasado esto y la posterior humillación.


----------



## jorlau (6 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> ya me he enterao he abierto SuperStonks en Reddit.
> 
> En fin, 10.000 monos sacando el champan y comiendose las pollas porque el cohete sube a 170 pollas......... xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Cuando esté en 500 como mínimo, empezaré a celebrarlo, antes es hacer el imbecil, y no es la primera vez que ha pasado esto y la posterior humillación.



Algunos simios la mayoría no se lo traga.

Ya están hablando de q es sospechosa esa noticia y q ya estaba preparada para ese momento para encubrir la causa real de la subida, ya iremos viendo los próximos días.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## xzess (7 Ene 2022)

Okeyyyy let's go. 
Loading shares.... Again.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 Ene 2022)

200 acciones a 220


cuasi-pepito dijo:


> No hace más que bajar...a ver si para el aniversario pasa "algo".



Joder me autocito.

Por salud mental llevaba 3 días sin ver cotización....y por fin una noticia buena.

Hay mucha competencia de metaversos pero gamestop tiene ya los juegos para hacer un market place de nfts para videojuegos y tener más fácil crear o adaptar plays to earn...que yo le veo más futuro que ntts de arte.

En fin, las buenas noticias no duran mucho en casa del lonchafinista..estaba palmando 22k dolares, y no soy rico, soy lonchafinista premium.


----------



## Joan Prim i Prats (7 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Eso es sólo si quieres registrar la acción a tu nombre DRS (Direct Registration System). Mientras no solicites el registro puedes vender cuando quieras. Cuando lo solicitas hasta que no esten registradas no puedes vender. Basicamente lo que se consigue con el registro es que no presten tus acciones
> Si quieres registrar la acción el registrador que recomienda GME es Computershare y como las comunicaciones se hacen por correo pues tardan.
> Yo tengo 70 acciones y no las he registrado. Con una creo que estas bien como estas
> 
> ...



¿Y cómo compro una acción mediante DRS?


----------



## Hamtel (7 Ene 2022)

Joan Prim i Prats dijo:


> ¿Y cómo compro una acción mediante DRS?



El experto en este tema es @jorlau


----------



## jorlau (7 Ene 2022)

Joan Prim i Prats dijo:
¿Y cómo compro una acción mediante DRS?



Hamtel dijo:


> El experto en este tema es @jorlau



Gracias por lo de experto pero solo soy un aprendiz. Otro gran experto-aprendiz es @pompero

Para tener una acción (GME) registrada a tu nombre hay que tener una cuenta en Computershare (CS) y para nosotros la manera mas factible de hacer DRS es a través de InteractiveBrokers (IBKR).

Para ello tendrás que tener una cuenta en IBKR y comprar una acción, esperar T+ 2 días y empezar el proceso desde IBKR entrando en Transferencias y pagos--- Transferencias de posiciones SALIENTES--- Entregar las acciones al Agente de transferencias o Registrador.
Completar los datos que te pida y tener al menos 5$ que es lo que cobra IBKR.
Este proceso dura unos seis días, IBKR te va informando y una vez que te diga que DRS ha finalizado o completado, ya tienes la acción registrada a tú nombre en CS.

En ese momento CS te envía una primera carta postal con los datos de tu cuenta y tarda varias semanas en llegar ( a mí me tardó 7 semanas).
Cuando por fin recibas esa primera carta, hay que iniciar sesión en la web de CS (EEUU) y rellenar una serie de datos.
Entonces te mandan una segunda carta postal que tarda otras varias semanas ( yo ya llevo 3 semanas de momento) con un código de verificación o pin para poder acceder a tu cuenta y operar con ella.
Todo este proceso de cartas se puede acelerar llamando por teléfono a CS y solicitando el envío de correo express (hay que pagar 45$ por carta) o la segunda carta también se puede pedir que la manden por email (cuesta 30$).


Parece que también se puede hacer DRS si tienes acciones en Revolut directamente desde Drivewealth, pero desconozco el proceso y el coste.


Otra forma de hacer DRS es a través de GiveAshare, es más caro pero ellos te abren la cuenta en CS con una acción y empieza todo el proceso de las cartas y también te mandan una réplica física de la acción, es otra opción.


Más o menos es así.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (7 Ene 2022)

Si hay alguien con acciones en Revolut interesado en DRS he encontrado este enlace por si le sirve de orientación.







HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (7 Ene 2022)

Buenos días... y esperemos que terminen mejor aún

Esta es la noticia del WallStreet Journal de la que hablan:









WSJ News Exclusive | GameStop Entering NFT and Cryptocurrency Markets as Part of Turnaround Plan


The retailer is launching a division dedicated to the buzzy new technologies, according to people familiar with its plans, pushing the company into much-hyped areas as it tries to turn around its core videogame business.




www.wsj.com




Articulo entero:


archive.ph



Pero tal y como decís, son muchos Retards los que dicen que ese artículo es una especie de tapadera para la opinión pública que no sigue muy de cerca el tema...
El artículo se publicó minutos después de que se dispara el precio en el After Hours
El precio en el After Hours parece que se disparó porque los SHF antes del ¿18 ó 31? de Enero tienen que comprar un montón de acciones o renovar opciones (para lo cuál algún broker o banco las tiene que tener para poder prestarlas)... aquellas opciones que escondieron milagrosamente debajo de la alfombra en Enero del año pasado para simular que los fondos habían cerrado los cortos y dar por finalizado el MOASS-Fake
Los SHF sabían que comprando en el After Hours se iba a disparar la cotización y el FOMO... pero también saben que nadie podría comprar opciones call y ponérselo más difícil y también así ganaban tiempo para un poquito de FUD...
Ese artículo lo debían ya tener preparado para frenar el FOMO, porque GME era incluso trending topic en Twitter... FUD a toda máquina

No me extrañaría incluso que consiguieran tankear el precio hoy y dejar el subidón en algo más moderado tipo +5% o incluso caídas con tal de que no entren al juego nuevos Apes


Artículo sale unos minutos después de comenzar el subidón:


Bancos cubriendo el Failure To Deliver .... ninguna noticia oficial del NFT Market de GME.... y L2 aún no está listo si quiera


Otro estupendo día de hype camino de la luna

HoDL !


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (7 Ene 2022)

Parece que han editado el artículo para ir añadiendo texto nuevo... con las prisas pusieron 4 tonterías, luego editaron y quedó ridículo "people said, people said" .... y ya al final metieron bien de FUD mientras hacían que pareciera un artículo



> GameStop Corp. GME 1.28% is launching a division to develop a marketplace for nonfungible tokens and establish cryptocurrency partnerships, according to people familiar with its plans, pushing the company into much-hyped areas as it tries to turn around its core videogame business. The retailer has hired more than 20 people to run the unit, which is building an online hub for buying, selling and trading NFTs of virtual videogame goods such as avatar outfits and weapons, according to the people. The company is asking select game developers and publishers to list NFTs on its marketplace when it launches later this year, the people said. GameStop also is close to signing partnerships with two crypto companies to share technology and co-invest in the development of games that use blockchain and NFT technology, as well as other NFT-related projects, the people said. The retailer expects to enter into similar agreements with a dozen or more crypto companies and invest tens of millions of dollars in them this year, the people said.
> 
> Grapevine, Texas-based GameStop has been working to reset its business after years of losses. The company was at the center of a stock-trading frenzy last year that dramatically boosted its share price, which rode a surge in interest and optimism from individual investors. Many saw potential in GameStop despite the pandemic’s negative impact on foot traffic and even though consumers have been increasingly opting to download and stream games over the internet, rather than buy the kind of hard copies that the company specializes in selling.
> 
> ...


----------



## antoniussss (7 Ene 2022)

Empapelada de libro, aunque parece que por el SuperStonks ya hay un 10% de críticos y decían eso que decís, yo sin saber nada ya me extrañó la "novedad" porque se sabía desde hace tiempo.

Pero el 90% siguen siendo cohetes que compran cualquier excusa y ya estaban todos con el MOASS en la bragueta, nuevamente ridículo.


----------



## jorlau (7 Ene 2022)

Este mes promete mucho movimiento.

Como dato curioso tengo una acción que hoy ha subido un 100%



.

Es una acción zombie, de las acortadas hasta el olvido, la utilizan los " cortos" para sus triquiñuelas.

Es lo que pretendían hacer con GME, pero la llevan clara estos cabrones.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## Joan Prim i Prats (9 Ene 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Joan Prim i Prats dijo:
> ¿Y cómo compro una acción mediante DRS?
> 
> 
> ...



Coño, interesante. Muchas gracias.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Ene 2022)

Interesante gráfico con notas y colores 



https://i.redd.it/uwld6zvo1fw71.png









Sacado de uno de los comentarios de este hilo

https://www. reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/ry1740/jan_6_was_t13_from_dec_17_the_day_xrt_and_meme/


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Ene 2022)

Otra bonita historia:

Squeez de Volkswagen... y más 741

https://www. reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/rzaj2l/short_on_options_the_afterhours_iv_pump_and_the/

Volkswagen





You´re here


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 Ene 2022)

Se está promocionando también la Calls options... hasta ahora eran el demonio
¿ Será verdad o es un ataque shill ?
¿alguno de vosotros que las entienda podría explicarlo ?

https://www. reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/rzk2x6/my_penis_became_erect_from_reading_this/
https://www. reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/rz7pul/did_people_forget_that_this_was_in_the_gamestop/
(estoy buscando otro enlace parecido que vi pero ahora no encuentro)

Yo como no entiendo... pues me quedo con el buy and hold... y ver si consigo el DRS

De los comentarios:



> This is the way. The Ones that know understand in Jan 2021...the amount of calls that were bought were crazy. If those call would have been exercised the MM would have needed 150million shares of GME and it was 226% short. Thats like 358 million shares of GME the shorts could have needed. Hence the buy button was removed. Hedgies r fuked. I like the stock.





> ·7 hr. ago
> 
> Was it not the CEO of IBKR that let slip in an on camera TV interview "If those calls had been exercised, it would have brought down the system"? I think the dude didn't mean to say that and they caught him right after a 5-martini lunch, but hey - he said it.






> ·22 hr. ago
> 
> this is the way
> I think what gets me the most about this options push is that the people pushing it are using the AH spike and corresponding media narrative as 'evidence' that the powers that be are trying to use the IV spike to price retail out of options buying.
> ...



Me temo que estoy bastante de acuerdo con este último comentario;
Sabiendo que la gente espera el vencimiento de las opciones para finales de Enero y siendo un malvado fondo de inversión bajista con todo WallStreet, SEC y Medios de comunicación implicados que saben que pueden dar un patadón hacia adelante tranquilamente durante otro año más... es el momento perfecto para hacer una bull trap
Si además alguno se anima a comprar Calls y queda pillado, lo mismo se ve obligado a vender incluso las acciones que tenía en DRS y que no pensaba soltar de ninguna manera

Tened cuidado ahí fuera


----------



## antoniussss (10 Ene 2022)

Las opciones en casi todos lados te obligan a comprar 1 opcion = 100 acciones.

A estos precios, el que compre opciones es para darle una paliza en plaza pública, puestos a eso que se vaya al casino y lo apueste todo al rojo o verde.

Estoy seguro que los fondos pillados, han recuperado buena parte de la pasta follandose opciones desde enero de 2021, hinchandose a PUTS y hinchandose en cortos para joder largos plantados por el populacho.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (10 Ene 2022)

Buenos días

Aquí siguen hablando de ello:


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (10 Ene 2022)

He flipado al mirar las opciones que vencen de AMC el 21 de enero. Con razón la han tumbado en diciembre.

Siento decirlo, pero los _hedgies_ están construyendo un cascarón envolvente en torno a AMC y GME para proceder luego a una demolición controlada sin que se le escape la presa. No sé si lo véis venir, pero es así. También es cierto que la defensa de GME es sólida por parte de la directiva y que han cambiado malas prácticas, pero en esencia, su negocio, trimestralmente sigue presentando unos fundamentales que harían huir a cualquier _value investor_. A medida que la gente se fatigue, el fenómeno se diluya y que los inversores institucionales maniobren este año esto desmorona el castillo de naipes.

Poco a poco están sacando la puntita del _float_ y se van a llevar hasta el último centavo. AMC quiere hasta sacar nuevas acciones... imaginaos el panorama.

Puto mercado manipulado.


----------



## Insurrección (10 Ene 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> He flipado al mirar las opciones que vencen de AMC el 21 de enero. Con razón la han tumbado en diciembre.
> 
> Siento decirlo, pero los _hedgies_ están construyendo un cascarón envolvente en torno a AMC y GME para proceder luego a una demolición controlada sin que se le escape la presa. No sé si lo véis venir, pero es así. También es cierto que la defensa de GME es sólida por parte de la directiva y que han cambiado malas prácticas, pero en esencia, su negocio, trimestralmente sigue presentando unos fundamentales que harían huir a cualquier _value investor_. A medida que la gente se fatigue, el fenómeno se diluya y que los inversores institucionales maniobren este año esto desmorona el castillo de naipes.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que los HFs están esquivando muy bien la situación, eso sí, todo con tácticas tramposas e ilegales.

A mí lo único que me queda claro de todo esto es que el mercado tiende a descentralizarse, cotizar 24/7 y que todos los buitres que se están llevando todo tendrán que inventarse nuevas técnicas de robo.

El sistema está podrido y es prácticamente imposible ganar algo con sus reglas.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Ene 2022)

Es que es absolutamente de tontos decir que jercitando opciones que no se pueden holdear se puede conseguir el MOASS.

Al final ejercitar una opcion es comprar acciones, pues entonces dejate de historias y compra PUTAS ACCIONES.

A final el ansia viva de ganar dinero a toda costa de los fondos cortistas se viene compensado por el ansia viva de ganar dinero de los "largistas", comprar opciones a 300-400 dolares que me permite comprar a porrón, los cortistas no dejan llegar a ese precio y tu pierdes todo.

EL me apalanco x2 en largo CFd, los cortistas te tiran la accion y tienes irremediablemente que vender por falta de garantías.

Que en un momento determinado a DFV le salio muy bien una jugada, estando a céntimillos las opciones y ahora sea millonario, no quiere decir que te pueda volver a salir la jugada, máximo cuando ahora valen x1000 comprar esas opciones.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (10 Ene 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> He flipado al mirar las opciones que vencen de AMC el 21 de enero. Con razón la han tumbado en diciembre.
> 
> Siento decirlo, pero los _hedgies_ están construyendo un cascarón envolvente en torno a AMC y GME para proceder luego a una demolición controlada sin que se le escape la presa. No sé si lo véis venir, pero es así. También es cierto que la defensa de GME es sólida por parte de la directiva y que han cambiado malas prácticas, pero en esencia, su negocio, trimestralmente sigue presentando unos fundamentales que harían huir a cualquier _value investor_. A medida que la gente se fatigue, el fenómeno se diluya y que los inversores institucionales maniobren este año esto desmorona el castillo de naipes.
> 
> ...



Hola

Muchas gracias por tu comentario

Lo entiendo... pero no lo entiendo... ¿podrías explicarlo un poco más ?
Para retardeds...

Y ya puestos... si estamos holdeando y palmando pasta ¿ qué haríais?
Dinero para entrar no me queda pero podría holdear 10 años

Gracias !


----------



## antoniussss (10 Ene 2022)

120 el ridiculo de superstonks nuevamente consumado.

El día que se entienda que Reddit es simplemente entretenimiento puro y que no compres o vendas por el sentimiento que haya o lo que digan, esto despegará.

O es que soy adivino, tengo poderes magicos, pero no falla nunca oyes.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Ene 2022)

P.D. Perder los 120 puede ser feo, es el soporte natural de abril, debería rebotar nuevamente.


----------



## jorlau (10 Ene 2022)

Caida del 12% en un volumen de 2.100.000 ( transacciones) se han negociado 210.000 títulos (acciones).

Cada acción se ha negociado 10 veces, sólo digo.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MaurisioColmenero (10 Ene 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Caida del 12% en un volumen de 2.100.000 ( transacciones) se han negociado 210.000 títulos (acciones).
> 
> Cada acción se ha negociado 10 veces, sólo digo.
> 
> ...



¿De donde sacas esa equivalencia hamijo?
Transacciones y acciones quiero decir

Enviado desde mi CPC 464


----------



## jorlau (10 Ene 2022)

MaurisioColmenero dijo:


> ¿De donde sacas esa equivalencia hamijo?
> Transacciones y acciones quiero decir
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPC 464



La saco de los brokers.

El volumen lo sacó de este broker (Firstrade)





Y los títulos negociados de este broker (Openbank)





A esta hora pone un volumen de 4.269.505 (transacciones) y títulos negociados 543.307 ( acciones).

Lo interpreto así, pero puedo estar equivocado, solo soy un simio bastante retard.


Pero es una operativa que suelen usar los "grandes" , venderse entre ellos a la baja si van cortos o al alza si van largos.

Cosas de los mercados libres.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (11 Ene 2022)

Cada vez que RC tuitea una caca nos vamos a la mierda, con perdón.


¡Felicidades!






GameStop Announces Additional Board Refreshment to Accelerate Transformation | Gamestop Corp.







investor.gamestop.com





HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (12 Ene 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Se está promocionando también la Calls options... hasta ahora eran el demonio
> ¿ Será verdad o es un ataque shill ?
> ¿alguno de vosotros que las entienda podría explicarlo ?
> 
> ...



Tengo un poco de tiempo para explayarme con esto.

Las opciones "son buenas" para el MOASS *SOLO *en un momento preciso en el tiempo, como puede ser una noticia disruptiva de que la empresa tiene beneficios y ha eliminado toda su deuda que haga que durante MESES, el precio SOLO SUBA, haciendo que cada mes que venzan OPCIONES, el poseedor que tenía, me lo invento:

1. 10.000 € para comprar GameStops......... si la acción vale 100, podría comprar *100 acciones.*
2. 10.000 € para comprar GameStops través de opciones. Si la acción vale 100, y dado que las opciones van de 100 acciones en 100 acciones, si APUESTA a que el 31/01/2023, GME vale 300, podría costar 1 Opcion, me lo invento 1000 €, por lo que podría comprar 10 opciones---en el futuro 1.000 acciones, en vez de 100.

*Claro, si PASA, ayuda en el MOASS, porque su capacidad era antes comprar 100 acciones, frente a 1000 acciones, y si todos hacen eso, pues demandarían al mercado 1.000 acciones cada uno.*


Ahora bien, si TODOS compramos OPCIONES y no hay demanda de acciones, entre los que venden y los cortos que abren, el precio de la acción de 100, lo mismo hasta se cae a 50, porque nadie demanda ACCIONES, llega el 31/01/2023, y todo dios pierde su dinero, porque nadie tiene 1.000 acciones*300 €= 300.000 € para comprar esas 1000 acciones.


Por otro lado, los fondos cortistas NO SON GILIPOLLAS, tienen los datos en tiempo real de todas las opciones compradas, y saben que si dejan correr el precio para arriba, todo dios ejercerá las opciones y el precio para conseguir esas acciones se disparará a la luna, y a la vez les follarán sus cortos.

Por tanto, LAS OPCIONES, SON CARNE DE CAÑON, lo son y lo han sido, y lo he dicho mil millones de veces, si desde enero de 2021 todo ese dinero tirado en opciones, porque todos han perdido, los hubiera dedicado la gente a comprar ACCIONES, hoy estaríamos mejor.

Solamente saldrá 1 vez bien lo de las opciones para los que las compren:

-O bien cuando ocurra MOASS, no se sabe cuando será y si tardará años.
-O bien el precio vuelve a bajar a precios de 20-40 y te hinchas a opciones a 1 año vista con Strikes 40-60-80-100, que no es tanto, pero que estará MUY BARATO, por asegurar, y ahí lo mismo estás apostando poder comprar 10.000 o 50.000 acciones en el futuro si sale bien el asunto.


----------



## jorlau (12 Ene 2022)

Lo que más me jode estos días rojos es no tener algo de efectivo para comprar alguna accion.

Me consuelo recordando alguna de las frases famosas del gran DFV

"Los vendedores en corto solo son futuros compradores"


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## Fermi (12 Ene 2022)

HOLD hasta 2025


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Ene 2022)

Hola Charlie

Hoy ya es mañana 
Tienes un rato para explicarnos un poco o incluso un mucho ?

Gracias !


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Ene 2022)

Para vender, había por ahí algún que otro consejo, a ver si lo encuentro, pero así de memoria:

*1º El MOASS podría durar SEMANAS* ( o días, o meses.... pero más bien semanas)

*2º Vender cuando empiece a caer*, nunca mientras sigue subiendo.
Como no sabemos hasta dónde puede llegar la cotización es mejor esperar a que empiece a caer; puede hacer un máximo, caer un 20% -30% y hacer un segundo pico al 80%-100% del máximo ATH días o semanas después antes de volver a caer definitivamente y de esta manera ya tenemos una referencia del "máximo de verdad" y no vendemos en "falsos máximos muy lejos del verdadero máximo"

*3º* ¿Cómo vender? Yo metería varias *órdenes con paquetes a distintos precios*.

De hecho tengo un excel con una simulación, con las siguientes columnas:
Nº acciones Total
Nº Acciones a vender a este precio
Precio de venta
Total de esta venta
Total Acumulado sumando todas las ventas realizadas
Nº Acciones que me quedan tras la última venta
Valoración de acciones que me quedan a ese precio de venta
Total Acumulado liquidando las acciones pendientes a este precio
Valoración de la empresa a esa cotización

Y junto a esos datos tengo unas notas como:
* Precio de la acción para que la empresa GME valga tanto como Apple, Amazon, Sony, Konami, Netflix.... como Apple+Amazon.... como todo el SP500 junto... es decir para no perder el norte y no esperar precios "imposibles" (bueno, imposible no hay nada pero no todas las acciones se podrán apagar a $1M.... aunque espero que algunas sí, jeje)
* Unas rayas de colores que marcan mis Objetivos 1, 2 y 3....
* Un mensaje recordando que respire y medite antes de vender y que hay que vender cuando empiece a bajar.... y nunca venderlas todas; alguna acción hay que quedarse para siempre ( bueno, quien dice para siempre dice por si llegan a pagar una cantidad ridículamente vergonzosamente alta)

A ver si lo veis bien aquí (admito comentarios, dudas y vuestras recomendaciones ! )





Como se puede ver, no es "una locura" que GME pueda llegar a cotizar a 20.000-40.000$ acción porque ese sería el tamaño de Apple o Amazon, las empresas más valiosas del mundo, y Volkswagen, durante su Short Squeeze, llegó a ser la empresa más valiosa del mundo durante unos días.
En cambio a $500k la acción, GME = SP500.... luego no parece fácil llegar a esos precios
y 640 Trillones de Dólares se supone que es el tamaño aproximado del Total del Mercado de derivados... algo así como todo el dinero del mundo... y eso sería pagar a 10millones de $ cada acción de GME 
Peeeeero.... si los fondos ya han comprado "casitodas" las acciones a, digamos, una media de 30mil dólares por acción.... pues igual no les importa pagar las 10mil últimas a 1milloncejo cada una porque aunque la capitalización se iría a las nubes todas las acciones (menso esas 10mil) ya las tienen ellos y no tienen que pagarlas. 

Lo dicho, avisadme si veis que me he confundido en algo o si queréis recomendarme alguna medicación 

P.D.:
Ah !
Una cosa que no tengo clara y que me encantaría que me digáis si lo sabéis es quién responde en caso de impago y cuáles son sus límites, por ejemplo:
1º Garantía: Citadel, $35Billions
2º Garantía, Brokers Bancos, aseguradoras... nosécuántos Dólares
3º Garantía, FINRA, Nosécuántos Billions o Trillions
4º Garantía SEC, FED, o Tío Gilito.... tantos $


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Ene 2022)

Está claro que cada día necesitan mover más acciones para mover el precio porque quedan menos acciones disponibles, gracias al DRS y al miedo de los bancos y brokers que les prestan, y las pocas que tienen las tienen que mover 20 veces para influir en el precio como quieren. Pero no sé si cada día les cuesta más o si cada día que les dejan hacer trampas consiguen recuperar más pasta para no quebrar cuando llegue el momento; pienso que puede ser algo de eso... que les estén dejando hacer todo tipo de trampas para que terminen pagando pero no hundan a todo WallStreet y salpicando a la SEC.... o lo mismo les están dando aire hasta que pinche la bolsa entera y salirse de rositas en medio del caos.... quién sabe.

Lo de Sequoia, los que han metido pasta en Citadel, por lo que he entendido tiene pinta más bien de que está entrando en el accionariado para repartir la titularidad de Citadel entre Fondos de Inversión.... como si supieran que Citadel va a perder mucha pasta o incluso quebrar y han dicho: pues lo vendo antes y que se lo coma otro, por ejemplo diluido en Fondos de Pensiones y otros muchos Fondos.
Porque yo no he visto que lo que hayan hecho sea pedir prestado

Sé que mi caballo ganador se va a morir porque está enfermo... pues le vendo antes
Sé que mi empresa va a quebrar... la pinto un poco y la vendo entera, o todo lo que pueda... si encima tienen a la SEC mirando para otra parte ... pues ya te digo que al final acaba repartida la pérdida como un porcentaje de las inversiones de todos los Pacos del mundo

Ojalá esté equivocado pero son muy listos y muy cabrones, y yo ya he visto hacer esto antes....

Dicho lo cual... creo en el MOASS y el HoLd !

P.D Y lo que más me fliparía sería que consiguieran un mercado descentralizado basado en el blockchain... se acabó WallStreet y sus tramposos
Tampoco estaría mal el dividendo NFT... y adiós a las trampas !
Argumentos tenemos y esperanzas más !! y mientras tanto cada día la empresa vale más y funciona mejor


----------



## antoniussss (13 Ene 2022)

Nos quejamos de GameStop, pero En Pharmamar con los contratos que se tienen a futuro y los numeros que hay, nos han jodido todavía más que aquí los putos cortos, pero cosa mala, mala, yo ya no puedo comprar más porque hasta me he extralimitado incluso xD


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (14 Ene 2022)

Hoy se viene el reventón de la burbuja.

GME por debajo de $120 y AMC de $20. Al unísono ruptura de soportes míticos.

Hasta el lunes 24 van a entrar en caída libre. Luego recuperación parcial y vuelta a la lateralidad para en primavera darse otro atracón: el último quizá. Las tumbarán a menos de $60 y $10 respectivamente.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (14 Ene 2022)

VamosssssS !

Un buen líder con tantos simios detrás puede llevar la empresa muuuuy arriba.

Hasta podrían asociarse GME y AMC y convertir los vacíos cines en salas de realidad virtual y gaming metaversero, prestándote las gafas y trajes al estilo ReadyPlayeOne, con rocódromo y hasta piscinas con olas..... hay mil caminos !
Cuando yo era crío estábamos todo el día alrededor de los "recreativos"... una partidita, salías a comerte el bocata, venía un amigo con pasta y nos invitaba a todos a una partidita (no es lo mismo jugar tú solo...) y al año te dejas bastante más pasta de la que te gastas ahora en la suma de cine+viedojuegos .... hay futuro y hay mucha pasta en juego

Peeero he de reconocer que hace mella esta situación.... sicológicamente perder los $120 es poder irse a $40
Y os lo voy a confesar.... he metido una orden de venta del 60% de mi posición a $109 por si nos vamos a los infiernos
De esa manera volvería a tener munición para comprar más abajo o incluso recomprar cuando volvamos a superar los $120, sin mucha pérdida

Os lo cuento porque sois mis apes compañeros de viaje a la luna y espero que no me dejéis de lado por no ser un ciego creyente del HoLd extremo... me quedo con 40% de mi posición, que con los últimos dips había metido más pasta de la debida a $140 y $130... creo que es más inteligente eso que ser un cerril extremista; los manipuladores se aprovechan mucho de la fe ciega de las personas de buena voluntad

Mi precio medio en estos momentos es de $166

Bueno, aún no me habrá entrado la orden y espero que no entre pero... quería compartirlo con vosotros


----------



## jorlau (14 Ene 2022)

Cada uno tiene sus circunstancias y es dueño de sus emociones y puede hacer lo que quiera, faltaría más.

Yo lo tengo muy claro, solo meto lo q puedo permitirme perder y como el precio no importa, solo pierdo si vendo y si mantengo gano.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (14 Ene 2022)

Tremendo revolcón nos han dado.

He comprado 30 más para redondear a 100.

Seguramente venda todas si llega a 200 que... seguro que van a llegar


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (14 Ene 2022)

A ver ... 
No he vendido... he puesto una línea en 109$ para reducir la posición un 60%, asumiendo pérdidas aproximadas de un 25%
Con idea de tener munición cuando vea que para la sangría
Si pega el subidón antes de haber recomprando... pues sigo con un 40% de mi posición, que también sería un pelotazo
Y si sale bien pues compro más acciones con el mismo dinero

Pero creo que puedo ir sacando una buena rentabilidad tradeando un poquito con la mitad de la posición... algo así como vender una parte si gano un +25% o vender cuando pierdo entre un -15%-25% 

No viví la caída a 40$ desde 400$ y su posterior subida a 250$..... soy un ape que entró en esa época, no estoy tan curado de espantos, ni con el culo pelado... comprando a 200$, ponderando a la baja hasta 166$... he estado muy arriba o arriba casi todo el tiempo... y cuando he estado abajo no ha sido mucho pero perder 120$ es tener por debajo una caída libre hasta 40$.... momento de tomar decisiones importantes

Con las Cryptos lo he ido haciendo así y me va mucho mejor que holdeando.... pero siempre mantengo un 30-40% dentro mínimo y siempre que hay que tener algo de cash para comprar gangas... y esta vez me quedé miau por no seguir esa regla y no tenía cash para seguir promediando a la baja

Reduzco exposición y voy realizando algún beneficio o minimizando pérdidas, pero no me salgo del todo

No tocó 109... no he venido nada sigo con el HoLd al 100%


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (14 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Tremendo revolcón nos han dado.
> 
> He comprado 30 más para redondear a 100.
> 
> Seguramente venda todas si llega a 200 que... seguro que van a llegar



Todas no las vendas jamás
Quédate un 10% para siempre ! 
y más si te salen "gratis"

Imagínate que las últimas las pagan a 1millón


----------



## Hamtel (14 Ene 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Todas no las vendas jamás
> Quédate un 10% para siempre !
> y más si te salen "gratis"
> 
> Imagínate que las últimas las pagan a 1millón



Con la compra de hoy la media la tengo a 79 y pico. Aún sigo ganando ya que compré un buen paquete a 48. Lástima no haber comprado más


----------



## antoniussss (15 Ene 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> A ver ...
> No he vendido... he puesto una línea en 109$ para reducir la posición un 60%, asumiendo pérdidas aproximadas de un 25%
> Con idea de tener munición cuando vea que para la sangría
> Si pega el subidón antes de haber recomprando... pues sigo con un 40% de mi posición, que también sería un pelotazo
> ...



Yo creo que puede volver perfectamente a 40, pero si tu no vendiste en 300 ni una, no deberias vender ni una en 109 de igual manera porque pueden pasar muchas cosas y estar toqueteando e intentando adivinar al mercado.....

Sobre todo porque del XX al 150 NO SE VENDE, SE COMPRA , se vende del 150 al 3XX, algunas, si quieres hacer lo que quieres hacer.

Si se cae a 40 y no tienes pasta, te jodes y solo miras.

Vamos opino simplemente y tu haz lo que buenamente quieras hacer, yo creo que haciendo eso promueves que te roben la cartera y encima asumiendo pérdidas.


----------



## antoniussss (15 Ene 2022)

Por magufear un poco, la empapelada del otro día a los del SuperStonks fue en 160-170.... métele mas de un 50% de bajada a esa cifra y esa es la primera orden que habría que poner de compra automática, entre 80-85.

Otra entre 40-45


y la gorda entre 20-25


Esos 3 puntos son los que barajo, no voy ni a abrir la cotización: 1000 € en 80-85, 3.000 € en 40-45, 9.000 € en 20-25........ y de 20 abajo, opciones a un año vista.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (18 Ene 2022)

Buenas tardes

Parece que se viene el Nasdaq en rojo...a ver dónde nos lleva

Edito:
Cierro 60% de posición en 109$ con pérdidas aproximadas de un 30%, tal y como os dije.
Generalmente cierro completamente la posición al -15% o según lo que sea aguanto hasta un -25%; históricamente resulta muy difícil de recuperar desde ese punto cualquier inversión y cuando cae tanto y te gusta el valor puedes volver a entrar mucho más abajo.
Aquí me he saltado "mi norma"... a ver qué tal me sale manteniendo un 40%

Confío en GME pero no confío en los SHF ni en la SEC....
El dinero de la venta lo dejo para entrar más adelante (no sé si por debajo de $100 o por encima de $120)


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (18 Ene 2022)

Buena alianza de GME con Microsoft desde 2020









GameStop announces multiyear strategic partnership with Microsoft - Stories


The partnership aims to advance GameStop’s key strategic pillars and extend its digital omni-channel ecosystem Grapevine, Texas and Redmond, Wash. (October 8, 2020) – GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME) (“The Company”) today announced that it has entered into a multi-year strategic partnership agreement...




news.microsoft.com





Y pedazo de movimiento hoy de Microsoft con los videojuegos....









Microsoft compra a Activision Blizzard en la mayor adquisición de la historia de los videojuegos


Activison Blizzard, propietaria de algunas de las franquicias más populares del sector como Call of Duty, World of Warcraft, y Candy Crush, formará parte de la división Microsoft Gaming.



www.eleconomista.es





https://www.reddit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/s6xv07/gaming_is_the_most_dynamic_and_exciting_category/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## antoniussss (18 Ene 2022)

juas 106 mi madre, en superstonks que han hipotecado hasta la casa en 200 ya no les debe hacer mucha gracia el asunto.

Me descojono vivo cuando en 2XX decían lo mucho que sufrian los Fondos cortistas.....duraba unos días hasta el 300 y el 99% del tiempo por debajo de 200.... pero los que sufren son los cortistas... HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

La mejor opcion cuando tienes algo que pagar es recoger beneficios y usarlos para pagar, no por echarme flores pero si hiciera caso a los "iluminaos" en vez de ganar 20.000 € para pagar un coche que me compré, hoy estaría perdiendo y mas si hubiera mantenido las de 280 como me insultaba el charliemonguer por venderlas teniendo chorrocientas más abajo.

Tambien te digo que 80% suerte que tuve un gasto imprevisto, no voy a echarme flores


----------



## antoniussss (18 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> juas 106 mi madre, en superstonks que han hipotecado hasta la casa en 200 ya no les debe hacer mucha gracia el asunto.
> 
> Me descojono vivo cuando en 2XX decían lo mucho que sufrian los Fondos cortistas.....duraba unos días hasta el 300 y el 99% del tiempo por debajo de 200.... pero los que sufren son los cortistas... HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



No le voy puedo pedir a corto plazo más a la acción tras salir la charo de pelo rosa del superstonks en la tele a tener su minuto de gloria en 350 el dia de la "Paco de mierda" junta de accionistas.

No DFV, no, la charo pelorosa que se creía una lova de gual strit que no sabe ni que es una puta acción.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Ene 2022)

y me jode darle cancha a los hijos de puta de los cortos pero coño, el iluminao de Ryan Cohen reventó 2 momentos clave para pasar de 300 con 2 ampliaciones de capital, y cuando dices, bueno por lo menos con esa pasta llevará a 0 la deuda del balance de situacion, y con el ahorro de intereses por lo menos marcará beneficios a final de año......y coje y se gasta toda la pasta en putas mierdas y mete pérdidas como cuando esto valía 4 dolares

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


El puto topo de los fondos cortistas hoygas, ni aposta


----------



## antoniussss (18 Ene 2022)

"Nos lo jugamos todo a una carta = NFT y el joker = cortos la han hecho añicos"


----------



## jorlau (19 Ene 2022)

HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (19 Ene 2022)

Buenas tardes

Trampas y más trampas... siguen pillados.... antes o después tendrán que darnos nuestro dinero


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (19 Ene 2022)

Que estamos en periodo de renovación de opciones está claro, que están haciendo lo que pueden por tirar el precio está claro... qué vendrá un pedazo de rebote está claro... pero a saber cuándo
Además últimamente veo mucho más shill de lo habitual en Reddit, y mira que hay que tener cuidado ahí

Seguimos para bingo


----------



## jorlau (20 Ene 2022)

Estos de Computershare están por la labor, ya solo les falta que en vez de cartas postales enviaran email y ya serían la ostia.


HOLD



y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (20 Ene 2022)

Buenas tardes





> GME: Shorts can run, but crime will catch up. 145,185,600 shares represented by Brazalian Puts needs to be adjusted. SHF can pass the hot potato to each other for sometime. But not for ever. Be calm. Buy. HODL. DRS. GME will MOASS!





> The Brazalian Puts expire by Jan. end. *The SHF are aware that Apes are aware*, and will try to push back the needed adjustments/buy back to throw off the expectations. Hence, I believe that the price action to watch will be for Feb., and not Jan. end.


----------



## antoniussss (21 Ene 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> 
> [/CITA]



si lo dice superstonks mañana de cabeza al 80 xDDDDDDD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (21 Ene 2022)

Buenas tardes

Hoy es día de vencimiento gordo

He metido varias órdenes de compra, a 99, 90, 80, 50 y 20 aprox

A lo loco, que la vida son 2 días

Salud !


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (21 Ene 2022)

Me ha entrado un paquete a $99 
Nunca había comprado tan barato 

Ya podemos despegar !


----------



## jorlau (21 Ene 2022)

Los índices en rojo, las criptos cayendo, las cámaras de compensación dificultando los drs y GME en verde.


El margen se estrecha y las acciones reales empiezan a escasear, esto se pone interesante.



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (22 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> si lo dice superstonks mañana de cabeza al 80 xDDDDDDD



uyyy 92, casi hahahahahha

Mirad, una publicación de SuperStonks importante y está por ahí oculta, no debe gustar:




200.000 call option expirados hoy fuera de precio......... 200.000 x 100 acciones= 20 millones de acciones en compra tiradas por el retrete.

P.D. Sí, vale, pagas la prima que no es el "coste real de una acción", pero las primas tampoco las regalan, sobre todo si te pones a lanzar opciones cotizando a 200, con strikes cercanos a 250-300.

El asunto que era hoy "Hype" eran no se cuantas opciones "put" de venta..... ahora mismo no sé por qué el Hype, porque que yo sepa, dejar que expiren, no cuesta, incluso si fueron abiertas en el short squeeze de enero de 2020 con GME en 100-200-300-400-500, han ganado dinero y más munición para los cortos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (22 Ene 2022)

Cualquier mierda token se saca su metaverso y su mercado NFT y GAMESTOP está ahi a la espera como si fuera una novedad.


----------



## jorlau (23 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Cualquier mierda token se saca su metaverso y su mercado NFT y GAMESTOP está ahi a la espera como si fuera una novedad.




Pero puede ser q lo quieren sacar sea algo innovador, y con todos los medios apuntando a matar, hasta q no sea sólido no creo q lo saquen y hacen bien.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (23 Ene 2022)

Ya estamos mas cerca.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Ene 2022)

Ayer LoopRing acumulaba un 50% de caída en 7días, hoy parece que recupera.

He leído esto por ahí:









Los traders de Goldman analizan la situación de mercado actual - Zonavalue Club


Vamos a dar, en un momento de mercado tan delicado como este, un vistazo a lo que opinan los traders de Goldman, los que están operando en el paper habitual que publican los fines de semana. Este paper es muy seguido por las manos fuertes. Reconocen que sus clientes andan muy bajistas, vean esta...




serenitymarkets.com







> *Los traders de Goldman analizan la situación de mercado actual*
> 
> 
> Como ven piensan en violento rebote al alza en algún momento de la semana que tenemos por delante, donde está la reunión de la FED
> ...


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Ene 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo con que GME hace bien en no tener prisa con su Metaverso o cualquier otro anuncio relacionado con NFTs o Crypto, en medio de tanto blufff y tanta caída.
Todas las acciones relacionadas con el Metaverso con un truño de colorines han tenido un inflado de manual y ahora han comenzado su hundimiento.
GME debería poner a andar su experiencia a la chita callando y que el boca a boca sea un clamor antes de llegar a las noticias y que todos los boomers y fondos se vea. Nosotros tenemos algo que funciona y los fondos y los boomers no van a superar nunca el FOMO.
Así ha sido siempre con todo lo disruptivo que ha funcionado... sin humo, con todo el mundo en contra sin tener claro qué eso de lo que hablan, con la evidencia imponiéndose. 
Yo tenía un ordenador en casa con su pantalla negra y letra verde que era como una máquina de escribir mala.
Después tuve un modem 56kb para descargar un email sólo texto de la universidad o una foto en minutos.
Mi padre llevaba un teléfono en el coche con un maletín y una antena en el maletero y la llamada costaba unos 100€ o más
Pasaron muchos años hasta que eso empezó a parecer útil, después dejó de ser tan caro, se popularizó y era un referente de estatus.
Ya estaba el tsunami arrasando todo cuando empezamos a ver cómo aquello iba a cambiar el mundo y ni los más locos podían imaginar cómo iba a afectar a nuestras vidas y cuánta pasta iba a mover.

El metaverso recreativo será de los primeros; con sus cines y naves industriales reconvertidas en salas de ocio 3D con toda la tecnología disponible... gafas, guantes, trajes sinápticos, combinado con objetos reales que parecerán otra cosa

El metaverso profesional, que ahorre pasta a las empresas e industrias vendrá de la mano; evitando gastos de recursos, tiempo y viajes;

El metaverso pijo-lujoso, con NFTs que garanticen obras de arte, ropa exclusiva, eventos exclusivos... que podrás usar en el mundo real y en el virtual... mis zapas nike exlusivas, mi abrigo LuisVouton que sólo tiene mi avatar y el de Kardashian en la red y que sólo llevamos ella y yo en el mundo real....

En fin que espero que el MOASS llegue antes de que el metaverso sea cotidiano en nuestras vidas, aunque ahora evoluciona todo más rápido... pero el triunfo es nuestro, eso seguro


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ene 2022)

El MOASS va a llegar cuando GameStop presente en el año beneficios por primera vez, que es precisamente el motivo por el que los "Avariciosos" cortistas metieron miles de millones de cortos, apostando por la quiebra y / o ampliaciones de capital masivas para seguir a flote.

Esa es mi hoja de ruta y no la voy a cambiar por nada del mundo, ni aunque creen la criptopolla "GameStonks".


----------



## Hamtel (24 Ene 2022)

Hoy nos vamos a 80


----------



## jorlau (24 Ene 2022)

Cuanto más bajen el precio antes se bloquea el flotador.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (24 Ene 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Cuanto más bajen el precio antes se bloquea el flotador.
> 
> 
> HOLD
> ...



Ya. Pero jode no haber recogido beneficios en 200 y comprar mucho más cuando llegue el final de esta bajada


----------



## jorlau (24 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ya. Pero jode no haber recogido beneficios en 200 y comprar mucho más cuando llegue el final de esta bajada



Bueno, nadie es adivino.

Mi opinión es q moass no va a avisar y prefiero estar posicionado q tener algunos beneficios y quedarme fuera, pero es solo mi opinión.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (24 Ene 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Bueno, nadie es adivino.
> 
> Mi opinión es q moass no va a avisar y prefiero estar posicionado q tener algunos beneficios y quedarme fuera, pero es solo mi opinión.
> 
> ...



Ya pero podías haber obtenido beneficios y comprar ahora


----------



## Kozak (24 Ene 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Bueno, nadie es adivino.
> 
> Mi opinión es q moass no va a avisar y prefiero estar posicionado q tener algunos beneficios y quedarme fuera, pero es solo mi opinión.
> 
> ...



Hombre, algo igual sí que avisa, que tiene punta que sea al vencimiento de muuuuchos cortos. O sea, no va a ser un día sin vencimientos, sino justo antes.


----------



## jorlau (24 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ya pero podías haber obtenido beneficios y comprar ahora



Claro, a toro pasado somos todos toreros.

Pienso q moass va a ocurrir,lo q no se es cuando, entonces prefiero estar dentro aunque deje escapar algunos beneficios.

También pienso q cuando ocurra nos van a joder de mil maneras diferentes, pero es un riesgo q estoy dispuesto a correr.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (24 Ene 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Hombre, algo igual sí que avisa, que tiene punta que sea al vencimiento de muuuuchos cortos. O sea, no va a ser un día sin vencimientos, sino justo antes.



Puede ser, pero ellos saben q nosotros sabemos y nos decepcionan y se escabullen de otras formas q no sabemos, todavía.

Por eso pienso q el cuando es una incógnita.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (25 Ene 2022)

Explícate un poco más, Charlie, plis....
La reunión de la FED es mañana, hasta el 27 no terminan de cerrarse la opciones (incluso se se habla de la primera quincena de Febrero) y lo de Ukrania y el virus siguen que ni sí ni no....


----------



## antoniussss (25 Ene 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Claro, a toro pasado somos todos toreros.
> 
> Pienso q moass va a ocurrir,lo q no se es cuando, entonces prefiero estar dentro aunque deje escapar algunos beneficios.
> 
> ...



Yo con todos los respetos, dado que todavía tengo alguna por ahí de las de 40 por si MOASS, habría que asumir que después de la clavada superstonkera del dia paco de mierda de la junta de accionistas y lo de votar con no se qué código para haber cuantas acciones había reales, para ese mismo día meter otra ampliación de capital y encima publicar que pierden pasta como casi en 2020...................... hay que asumir que todo lo "caro" deberías haberlo vendido en ese momento y ahora comprar CON CABEZA.

Que si es por joder........ si es por joder, te las mandan a 8 dolares durante años........ si es por joder de mil maneras diferentes.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Ene 2022)

No se si comprar ahora o esperar al bajón tempranero de mañana. ¿Que me recomiendan?
PD: Si me quedo sin comprar tampoco sufro.


----------



## jorlau (25 Ene 2022)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> No se si comprar ahora o esperar al bajón tempranero de mañana. ¿Que me recomiendan?
> PD: Si me quedo sin comprar tampoco sufro.



Esto no es un consejo financiero pero yo hoy he comprado algo, pero soy de la opinión de que el precio no importa, y que moass siempre es hoy y sino será mañana.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (26 Ene 2022)

En lo que estaba pensando esta mañana es, que segun vaya realizandose el MOASS, habra numerosisimas opciones de inversión. Cuando lleguemos al punto de que tengan que cubrir, deberán vender sus activos y ciertas acciones (Las que mayor % tengan los actores), pegaran un buen bajon. MSFT, TSLA, MA, FB, LYV,SPY...

Todo oportunidades incluso para los que no tengan acciones de GME.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Ene 2022)

Madre mía¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡. Subidón espectacular sin haber volumen


----------



## jorlau (27 Ene 2022)

Hoy hace un año que la mayoría nos enteramos de esto del shortsqueze, si lo hubieran dejado correr hasta 1000 y no hubieran suprimido el botón de compra ya no estaríamos aquí.

En este año hemos aprendido la mayoría de trucos sucios q utilizan para acortar la acción y suprimir el precio.
Hemos constatado q los brokers no son de fiar y q las acciones no son nuestras.
Y estamos viendo como GameStop se está transformando en una gran empresa y estamos aprendiendo a defendernos mediante DRS.


Hoy Finra informa q el interés corto (SI) autoinformado (por los mismos cortos) a 14.01.22 es de 9 millones de acciones o el 20% del flotador.Cual será realmente ¿?


Feliz aniversario !!


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## atom ant (27 Ene 2022)

jasjasjas, me parto con este omme


----------



## jorlau (28 Ene 2022)

Cada uno celebra el aniversario como quiere.

Ayer compre un acción a 96,69

El presidente



https://i.redd.it/5ycmzke0wbe81.jpg






HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (28 Ene 2022)

alguno todavía no sabe la capacidad que tienen los cortos de hundir algo, y no es GME a 90.

Hoy en Alpha Pro Tech, fabricante de mascarillas FPP2 para hospitales, la han bajado practicamente a precios Pre Covid, 4,30 vs 3,85 en 2019

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Loleante, con un porron de beneficios hoy frente a 2019, varias recompras anuales de acciones...etc hhaahhaah


Osea que anda que no queda aquí por sufrir.


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (30 Ene 2022)

En su conocido programa "Mad money", Cramer recomendó comprar "AMD"







Preparaos para una buena caída del valor de la acción este lunes o martes 
El que sepa que hacer que lo tenga en cuenta















WallStreetBets España Canal oficial


Wall Street Bets España




t.me


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (31 Ene 2022)

Buenas tardes

Mientras holdeamos en modo zen, no está de más recordar:


----------



## jorlau (31 Ene 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Mientras holdeamos en modo zen, no está de más recordar:




Grande DFV, lo malo es q no le entiendo, pero da igual.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (31 Ene 2022)

Este fin de semana estrenaron la película




Hay división de opiniones, si buena, si mala, lo único claro es que es solo la primera parte.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (1 Feb 2022)

El premercado viene interesante, ya veremos como continúa.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## chocolate (1 Feb 2022)

Ale, acabo de poner orden de comprar para 2 acciones más de GME que me toca ir promediando.


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (1 Feb 2022)

*Cazoo Group Ltd - CZOO*



La compañía posee un total de 19,110,000 acciones de las cuales 13,600,000 son acciones en corto esto implica que el 71.17% de las acciones son cortos.
El número de acciones en corto se ha incrementado un 18%.
Por otro lado el volumen diario de comercio de sus acciones se sitúa en 1,010,000 acciones, siendo el total de acciones en corto más de 13 veces superior al volumen de comercio diario.
Teniendo en cuenta estas cuestiones, podemos deducir que la empresa CZOO es una candidata ideal para un short squeeze.
Para los que no lo sepan, un short squeeze se da cuando los precios del mercado suben más de lo que los analistas y los participantes en el mercado habían esperado y rápidamente. Los estrangulamientos de posiciones cortas pueden golpear con especial fuerza a los inversores que están comprando en corto el mercado con acciones prestadas, ya que podrían terminar gastando más dinero del previsto en la recompra y devolución de las acciones prestadas, lo que se conoce como compra de cobertura.
Si los inversores utilizan una estrategia de compra de cobertura con acciones prestadas, tendrán que volver a comprar las acciones que han tomado prestadas para abrir la posición corta antes de que llegue la fecha de vencimiento. La fecha de vencimiento en una cobertura de compra es la fecha en que el prestatario se compromete a devolver las acciones al prestamista.
Todo esto provocaría una rápida subida del precio de la acción.
Resumen:
Si muchas personas *COMPRAN* acciones de *CZOO (Cazoo Group Ltd) *el precio de la acción podría subir con agresividad


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Feb 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Grande DFV, lo malo es q no le entiendo, pero da igual.
> 
> 
> HOLD
> ...



He tenido que ver el vídeo con subtítulos, que funcionan muy bien, y reduciendo la velocidad al 0.75... habla muy rápido

La verdad es que es un análisis de fundamentales donde da muchos argumentos de lo arriesgado que es apostar a la baja por la empresa, que algo raro pasa, que él piensa que tiene mucho potencial a nada que se siga vendiendo algún juego físico para consolas; comenta un poco el interés corto pero nada escandaloso, sólo dice eso, que la empresa no está tan mal para haber bajado de 2.000millones a 1250 millones y mucho menos a 260millones en los que está en ese momento... y esa es la clave... que lo ve tan claro que lo convierte en su principal inversión, comprando a 4$.... Julio de 2020 !!

Creo que lo del interés de los cortos salió a luz más tarde
Por el foro andaba también Ryan Cohen
Igual lo cuentan en la peli, jeje, quién sabe

Y muy bueno el comentario con un resumen que sale en el hilo:



> yesbabyyy
> 
> OP·5 days ago·edited 5 days ago
> 
> ...


----------



## jorlau (1 Feb 2022)

Yo llevo un poco de AMC y un mucho de GME, que es mi favorita.

Diferencias las hay, pero no las tengo muy contrastadas y no sabría decirte ya q a AMC no le presto mucha atención más allá del precio.

Una q observo sólo mirando los foros y para mi es muy importante es DRS.

DRS pienso q es la clave y en AMc no le Dan mucha importancia.

HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (2 Feb 2022)

Comprad CZOO al menos 100 eurillos....me vais a dar las gracias burbujos.... posible short squeeze...está bastante caliente en reddit, stocktwits y demás....
Cuando abran los mercados comprad jejje


----------



## Lonchafinista extremo (3 Feb 2022)

Tiene cierto potencial... Ayer muchas acciones se fueron val guano y están baratísimas....$CZOO es una ganga


----------



## jorlau (3 Feb 2022)

GameStop se asocia con InmutableX (IMX) para su mercado NFT





__





GameStop Forms Partnership with Immutable X | Gamestop Corp.







gamestop.gcs-web.com






También se menciona loopring ( LRC)


En el formulario 8-K adjunto, en la sección 3. Comercialización y otros compromisos:

"GameStop utilizará Immutable X como su primera integración NFT de capa 2 para el comercio y la acuñación, además de Loopring";

"GameStop no integrará ningún protocolo de cadena de bloques, que no sea Ethereum Layer 1 y Loopring en su mercado NFT sin haber integrado primero Immutable";


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (4 Feb 2022)

Pregunta del DRS, ¿Se puede comprar directamente desde ComputerShare acciones estilo broker? o simplemente las tienes que comprar por ahí y ya mandarlas?

Curiosidad, personalmente no confio una mierda en algo que me tiene que llegar por correo postal desde Estados Unidos, estamos en el año 2022.

Y si pasa algo, a reclamar al maestro armero.


----------



## jorlau (4 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pregunta del DRS, ¿Se puede comprar directamente desde ComputerShare acciones estilo broker? o simplemente las tienes que comprar por ahí y ya mandarlas?
> 
> Curiosidad, personalmente no confio una mierda en algo que me tiene que llegar por correo postal desde Estados Unidos, estamos en el año 2022.
> 
> Y si pasa algo, a reclamar al maestro armero.



La verdad es q los procesos para los tiempos actuales son algo arcaicos y muy desesperantes para nosotros que no somos estadounidenses ni residimos allí, para tener registrada a nuestro nombre una acción de una empresa americana, en este caso GME.

Computershare NO es un broker es un agente de transferencias o algo asi, y se encarga de llevar el registro directo de accionistas de las empresas q lo contratan , así como repartir sus dividendos si los hay y otros temas administrativos de las empresas.

No podemos abrir una cuenta directamente y solo podemos hacer DRS desde un broker q lo permita.Para nosotros lo más factible es hacerlo desde Interactivebrokers ( si no tienes dificultad para abrir la cuenta) o desde Revolut (Drivewealht, que parece es más sencillo abrir la cuenta).


Si compras una acción en esos brokers y haces el DRS, en unos 10 días aunque NO LO VEAS, ya tienes la acción registrada a tu nombre y una cuenta en Computershare.Y después de varias semanas o meses cuando recibas las DOS cartas, por fin podrás acceder desde la web a tu cuenta.

Una vez q tienes tu cuenta operativa puedes comprar directamente pero el proceso es más peculiar todavía, a mi no me convence mucho y prefiero hacerlo desde los brokers.

Desde la barra del bar, te "aconsejaría", que si quieres y puedes, al menos registres una acción a tu nombre.

Mas q nada para asegurarte de si hay un dividendo NFT o algo asi q no se pueda sustituir fácilmente por una cantidad de $ equivalente, lo recibas.

Ya que las acciones q tenemos en los brokers no estaría muy seguro de recibirlos.



Es un poco rollo, ya lo sé, pero es lo que hay.



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (4 Feb 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> La verdad es q los procesos para los tiempos actuales son algo arcaicos y muy desesperantes para nosotros que no somos estadounidenses ni residimos allí, para tener registrada a nuestro nombre una acción de una empresa americana, en este caso GME.
> 
> Computershare NO es un broker es un agente de transferencias o algo asi, y se encarga de llevar el registro directo de accionistas de las empresas q lo contratan , así como repartir sus dividendos si los hay y otros temas administrativos de las empresas.
> 
> ...



por probar lo haré con un par de acciones cuando vaya a comprarlas y lo haré desde IB y solicitaré el DRS... eso de estar 2 meses sin poder acceder a mis acciones...no se Hulió.

¿Y si en el futuro las vendiera desde ComputerShare.... ¿Cuánto tarda la transferencia de pasta a mi banco? ¿Cuánto te cobran por esa retirada de efectivo a tu banco de Dólares a Euros? ¿Hay doble imposición de impuestos?

Cosas que hay que mirar y que hay que estar muy seguros antes de hacer cualquier cosa...


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (7 Feb 2022)

Buenas tardes

Parece que vamos dejando atrás los 100$, ojalá sea el comienzo de la escalada.

Este hilo resume lo más interesante de estos días:


Y esto viene a ser lo relevante:

Patente de LoopRing para un Mercado Descentralizado, que podrías reemplazar al Mercado de Bolsa...
https://www.red dit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/smgdcq/loopring_has_a_patent_on_decentralized_exchanges/

Entrevista al CEO de Inmutable X, Robbie Fergusson
(luego os pongo las principales impresiones pero parece que "puede hablar de todo menos de LoopRing" y que esta movida de los NFTs que está montando GameStop no es que vaya a ser grande... va a ser ENROME)
https://www.you tube.com/watch?v=fne4XMhtVf4
https://www.red dit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/smbbe1/ama_with_immutable_cofounder_and_president_robbie/
Transcripción: https://www.red dit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/smp57i/transcript_ama_with_immutable_cofounder_and/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x&context=3
Relacionado: https://www.red dit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/sk25bb/ryan_cohen_told_us_to_judge_him_by_his_actions/


Gary Gensler de la SEC dice que pronto habrá consecuencias del informe de las memes
https://you tu.be/NBkPQ0VsWV0
Nueva regla sobre los Margin Calls
https://www. federalregister.gov/documents/2022/02/04/2021-27531/prohibition-against-fraud-manipulation-or-deception-in-connection-with-security-based-swaps
https://www.red dit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/sk1hyd/only_viewed_133_times_todaythis_document_is/


Ryan Cohen, SEARS, y la Carta 
https://www.red dit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/smd7op/in_2017_months_before_its_bankruptcy_sears_got_a/
Memento y SEARS https://www.red dit.com/r/Superstonk/comments/smggok/rc_sears_tweet_cracked_skull_and_sears_a_skull_is/


----------



## jorlau (7 Feb 2022)

Muchas gracias Margarito.

La entrevista con el ceo de inmutable x me ha dejado flipao, el mercado NFT para juegos de GameStop va a ser algo enorme y novedoso.

Además parece q va a haber o otro tipo de mercados también, a loopring lo mantienen en segundo plano de momento, ya veremos q es lo q se cuece.

Mientras el precio de la acción sigue siendo IRREAL, la transformación de la empresa empieza a ser muy REAL.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (7 Feb 2022)

Curioso cierre, ni rojo ni verde, GRIS






Al algoritmo lo han dejado en bucle y ha terminado donde empezó.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (8 Feb 2022)

mucho ánimo, esperemos que no hagan un inverno bursatil porque entonces no queda ni el tato.

Hasta yo estoy muy cansado de la bolsa tras 1 año y medio.......... Normal, me han tirado Pharmamar 14 MESES SEGUIDOS a cotizaciones de 2015 cuando estaba en quiebra (desde 2020 gana +100 millones y con un crecimiento brutal anual), una tesorería brutal "para lo pequeña que es" y deuda 0,
Alpha Pro Tech (Mascarillas) 14 MESES SEGUIDOS a cotizacion prepandemia (4) con ingresos, beneficios y tesorería brutal "para lo pequeña que es"y eso que hoy siguen usando mascarilla todo dios.

Las Deoleos también entré justo en la operación acordeón (destruccion de la antigua empresa, creación de nueva con mucha menos deuda) y la misma mierda, dando beneficios por primera vez en 12 años, reducción brutal de la deuda, comprada mas barata no puede ser 0,15..... pues 14 meses seguidos de 0,5 a 0,3...... aunque aquí tengo por lo menos beneficios todavía. (Nos ha jodido, no se podía comprar mas barata porque era 0,10 de ampliación de capital + el coste de 3 acciones de 1,5 centimos) un puto x2 durante 2 años, y durante minutos un x3........ cuando la mayor mierda del mundo quebrada ha hecho sostenidamente los 2 años un x 7 (Edreams de 1,5 a 10) su maximo histórico estando en perdidas y deuda acojonantes.


Total, que de puta casualidad encima tengo que dar las gracias que vendí aquí la mayoría de las acciones y en máximos.


Eh, pero las shitcoins, los hoteles melia, las iberias, o las agencias de viajes TO THE MOON.............................en medio de una pandemia y sin ni dios viajando y durante 2 años solo para arriba.



Y al final es lo de siempre, fondos cortistas, cortos desnudos, cuando quieren y cuando les sale de la polla. Terrorismo financiero puro. Dentro de 10 años me reiré, pero hoy estoy jodido.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Feb 2022)

Por decir una anecdota, en pharmamar, despues de 14 meses bajando día tras día...... el otro día hicieron un artículo científico de los mejores virologos del mundo afirmando los resultados de la antigua Fase II contra COVID de que efectivamente funciona........sube un pírrico 16% tras haber bajado un -75% antes.....y el día siguiente le meten un -20% y el siguiente un -8% y la dejan todavía más abajo que antes hahahahahahha


----------



## jorlau (8 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> mucho ánimo, esperemos que no hagan un inverno bursatil porque entonces no queda ni el tato.
> 
> Hasta yo estoy muy cansado de la bolsa tras 1 año y medio.......... Normal, me han tirado Pharmamar 14 MESES SEGUIDOS a cotizaciones de 2015 cuando estaba en quiebra (desde 2020 gana +100 millones y con un crecimiento brutal anual), una tesorería brutal "para lo pequeña que es" y deuda 0,
> Alpha Pro Tech (Mascarillas) 14 MESES SEGUIDOS a cotizacion prepandemia (4) con ingresos, beneficios y tesorería brutal "para lo pequeña que es"y eso que hoy siguen usando mascarilla todo dios.
> ...



Desconozco esas empresas, pero siento tu desesperación.

Estos cabrones realmente son "terroristas financieros" y acortan muchas empresas hasta la quiebra por muchas razones.

Algunas veces es porque tienen patentes valiosas o innovan el negocio y la tecnología que perturbarian los monopolios actuales.Otras es porque poseen activos e inmuebles que desean esos mismos monopolios pero a precio de saldo.

Pero no desesperes, y conserva algunas GME, con ella querían hacer lo mismo pero les ha salido rana y nos va a dar muchas alegrías.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (8 Feb 2022)

Buenos días

Ayer se me pasó poner una interesante noticia;
GME recibió $100M en Tokens de IMX como parte de su colaboración y vendió por importe total de unos $47M en varias ventas justo tras realizar el anuncio.

Esto tiene varias lecturas:
+ Nueva fuente de ingresos y de financiación vía colaboradores
+ Fuente de financiación sin perjudicar a los inversores de IMX, pues aún no habían anunciado nada y no se quedaron atrapados los nuevos apes
+ Fuente de financiación sin perjudicar a los inversores de GME; como hubiese ocurrido ( y ya ocurrió) con una oferta de nuevas acciones
+ La cotización de IMX volvió a lo que estaba antes del anuncio; por lo que podría ser un aviso de "pasajeros al tren" que aún no hemos despegado, ya que no vendió todo y nos dejan claro que aún joldean una parte (no me queda claro cuánto, entre un 30%-70%)
+ ¿ Podría haberse hecho esto en el mercado de acciones ? quiero decir, aprovecharse de información privilegiada para hacer negocios.... pues "legalmente" no podría hacerse en el mercado de acciones.... bueno, salvo los gansters de wall street, la SEC y sus secuaces... pues ahora parece que alguien más puede jugar a ese juego.... fuera de su maldito mercado centralizado
De ser así esta parte sería la parte más importante del movimiento, ya que se meten en un terreno delicado
+ Muy importante el hecho de que no se haya filtrado nada de esta operación... demuestra la gran capacidad de Ryan Cohen y su equipo; "júzgame por lo que haga y no tanto por lo que diga";
Los medios de comunicación y los fondos nos han estado pisando las noticias, mientras boicoteaban el anuncio del NFT Market, el Metaverso y la colaboración con LoopRing.... va el Ryan y les cuela el gol de IMX.... sin dejar tirados a los holders de LRC

Realmente me ha parecido una gran jugada y demuestra, entre otras cosas, que tienen muy presente a los apes


----------



## jorlau (8 Feb 2022)

Si, estamos en muy buenas manos, saben muy bien lo q hacen y lo hacen con discrecion y además tienen a los mejores accionistas de su lado.


Poder para los jugadores

Poder para los creadores

Poder para los desarrolladores




HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (8 Feb 2022)

Un poco de especulación






L ........ loppring, el socio en la sombra

I ........ inmutable x, el último socio

G ........ gamestop, la empresa

M ........ Microsoft (+activision), ya tienen algunos acuerdos

A ........ Apple?, el presidente Ryan Cohen es uno de los mayores accionistas individuales


Probablemente nada o nada probablemente.



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (8 Feb 2022)

Alguien dijo Apple,??






Probablemente nada


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (9 Feb 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Desconozco esas empresas, pero siento tu desesperación.
> 
> Estos cabrones realmente son "terroristas financieros" y acortan muchas empresas hasta la quiebra por muchas razones.
> 
> ...



claro que conservo algunas GME, 20 que me llevaré a la tumba compradas bien baratas (40)


----------



## Tars (9 Feb 2022)

Alguno aún con esperanza del MOASS?


----------



## jorlau (9 Feb 2022)

Tars dijo:


> Alguno aún con esperanza del MOASS?



La esperanza nunca se pierde 

Pienso que MOASS va a ocurrir, lo que no se es CUANDO ¿?

Mientras ocurre, disfruto viendo la transformación de GameStop, adaptando su negocio tradicional al comercio electrónico y abriendo una nueva vía de negocio en blockchain y web3.

Por lo que soy muy optimista y pienso que es una de las mejores oportunidades de inversión actualmente.



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (10 Feb 2022)

Teorias:

La piñata (cortos) cuando se rompe (cierran) y caen dulces ,(  )

Viva piñata es un juego de Microsoft ¿?

Algo de IPFS y NFT 


Probablemente nada


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (11 Feb 2022)

Semana lateral, los índices ni fu ni fa, GME + 20%, me gusta la acción.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## mol (14 Feb 2022)

A dia de hoy, GME stock ha bajado en los ultimos 6 meses un 24.21%


----------



## jorlau (14 Feb 2022)

mol dijo:


> A dia de hoy, GME stock ha bajado en los ultimos 6 meses un 24.21%



Si y en otros marcos temporales habrá subido más o habrá bajado mucho más, pero da igual.

Y da igual porque el precio no importa, y no importa porque está mal, y está mal porque esta manipulado, y al estar manipulado no hay un descubrimiento REAL del precio.

Mis indicadores son el aumento de acciones DRS por inversores minoristas y la transformación silenciosa de la empresa.


H0LD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (16 Feb 2022)

Estoy un poco frustrado con el DRS.

No con el DRS en si, del cual estoy muy orgulloso y muy contento de tener acciones registradas a mi nombre y q no se pueden prestar, además pienso q es lo más conveniente para esta acción idiosincratica q es GME.

Pero el proceso además de ser muy desesperante ha llegado a ser frustrante para mi.

Lo inicie a mediados de octubre desde IBKR, a mediados de diciembre recibí mi primera carta e inicie sesión y me enviaron la segunda carta con el código de verficacion, la cual recibí ayer.Introduje el código y me dio error, joder había caducado y me sentí frustrado.

Me hacía ilusión acceder a mi cuenta y ver el círculo púrpura, pero no pudo ser.Ya he pedido un nuevo código, seguiré esperando y espero tener mejor suerte.

De todas formas mientras se holdea es lo único q hay q hacer, esperar.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (16 Feb 2022)

Dios los bendiga "simios" 


"Bandera Pirata" : Vamos a atacar, podéis rendiros o morir.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (17 Feb 2022)

Buenas tardes

Paso sólo a saludar, para que el hilo siga vivo.
No tengo nada nuevo ni ninguna noticia relevante.

Ya explotará....

Parafraseando a mi shur Jorlau:

Hold
Y a luchar por el DRS !


----------



## jorlau (18 Feb 2022)

Sigue la calma, está semana GME termina +2%.

En 2 semanas subió + 22% (20+2).

Todo apunta al 2/22/2022, aunque sólo es una fecha, un día más de esperar.



Una reflexión de un gran simio "atobit"

Las cosas buenas vienen a aquellos que esperan
HODL 
Hola a todos,

Solo quería recordarles a todos algunas cosas porque es fundamental hacerlo:

¿Recuerdas el informe de la SEC de hace unos meses? Mencionó que MUY POCO del repunte de enero se debió a la cobertura de pantalones cortos. Los medios nos dijeron que cubrieron los cortos casi INMEDIATAMENTE después, pero ahora sabemos que era otra mentira. Entonces, si no sucedió entonces... ¿cuándo sucedió?
LITERALMENTE cambiaron la forma en que se calcula el interés corto para que pareciera que era GameOver
Wes Christian y el Dr. T explicaron cómo eluden los informes de REGSHO al ocultar el interés a corto plazo en las opciones
NO hay responsabilidad con la venta al descubierto o la presentación de informes. Los vendedores en corto a menudo escriben sus propios informes, luego se los dan a las empresas de investigación y le hacen pensar que se publican de forma independiente. Solo tienes su "palabra" y eso es tan confiable como un pedo húmedo cuando tienes gripe.
Inmediatamente después de que se puso el calor en Citadel, Ken Griffin. salió e hizo un montón de entrevistas hablando sobre el éxito y la salud de su empresa. Cuando el resto del mundo ardía, parecía como si él fuera el "salvador"... me enferma.
De todos modos, Citadel Securities está listo para publicar estados financieros en las próximas dos semanas. Mientras tanto, el Departamento de Justicia está llamando a algunas puertas... tú eres el siguiente, Ken.

NUNCA OLVIDES #CitadelLied #KenLied

¿Supongo que pensaron que ya nos aburriríamos? Aparentemente no tienen idea de lo "estúpidos" que somos en realidad.

r/Superstonk - Las cosas buenas les llegan a los que esperan

#LFG #GMEtoTheMoon 

DIAMANTE.F*CKING.MANOS



HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (22 Feb 2022)

Las cardanos a 0,85 y otras criptopollas te dan ya que en ese mercado, mucho mas hypeizado que este........ los precios ya han caido hasta fechas de enero de 2021, cuidado pues, y sin prisa para comprar aquí a lo loco, que depende de lo que publiquen en la contabilidad, tiempo parece que puede sobrar y mucho para aumentar posición "en niveles" más baratos y asequibles.


----------



## visaman (22 Feb 2022)

tormenta de cortos por dios no me siento los índices coronel truman


----------



## jorlau (23 Feb 2022)

HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Feb 2022)

Buenas tardes

Ale, que seguimos vivos

Shorts arrrrrr dead ?
o
Dead aRrrr Shorts (DRS) ?

Lo mismo al derechas que alrevés ? 69 2202022 ?


----------



## jorlau (23 Feb 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Ale, que seguimos vivos
> 
> ...




TRADUCCION:


DRS........ DRS esta haciendo efecto

Hedgies r fuk ........ Los "cortos" la llevan clara



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## mol (24 Feb 2022)

en la vida


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Feb 2022)

Opciones compradas a 1.60 y vendidas a 5


----------



## jorlau (25 Feb 2022)

Increíblemente solo 10 días después de solicitar un nuevo código de verificación a Computersahsre, me ha llegado







HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (28 Feb 2022)

Buenas tardes

Probably nothing









New SEC Rules Could Lift Suppression on 'Meme Stocks'


The Securities Exchange Commission just warned short sellers of "short squeeze" risks. The new SEC rules are going to be a game changer.




franknez.com


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (28 Feb 2022)

Este otro artículo también resulta interesante, porque explica bastante bien la situación.
Está claro que lo escribe un hermano Ape y que esa web no la conocerá ni el tato pero, bueno, ya sabemos cómo funciona esto









Elon Musk: Hedge Funds Tank Stocks Using "Short & Distort"


Elon Musk speaks out on publicity campaigns that drive stock prices to the ground allowing hedge funds and short sellers to profit.




franknez.com


----------



## jorlau (7 Mar 2022)

Últimamente no estoy muy pendiente, pero he leído en reditt q RC se ha convertido en el mayor accionista de BBBY ( empresa muy acortada y q dicen esta en la misma canasta q GME), no se si será cierto pero hoy de momento





HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (8 Mar 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Últimamente no estoy muy pendiente, pero he leído en reditt q RC se ha convertido en el mayor accionista de BBBY ( empresa muy acortada y q dicen esta en la misma canasta q GME), no se si será cierto pero hoy de momento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 972711
> 
> ...



Personalmente ni pondría esas mierdas, suficiente es buscar la gloria presunta de que haya millones de cortos sin cerrar en GameStop, como para seguir viendo y tentando a comprar otras putas mierdas que no tienen nada que ver, ni un sector tecnológico que se puede girar todos los productos y resultados frente a otros sectores que solo traen ruina.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (8 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes

Un pequeño Short Squeeze del 250% en un día... Níquel








Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es







> La Bolsa de Metales de Londres ha suspendido las operaciones con el níquel después de que esta subida sin precedentes haya dejado a los agentes de bolsa en apuros para pagar las _margin calls_ contra las posiciones cortas no rentables, en *un short squeeze (subida repentino que estrangula a los bajistas) que ha implicado al mayor productor de níquel, así como a un importante banco chino*.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2022)

como curiosidad a mí me han pillao a base de bien con la bajada del petróleo hoy a las 19.00 de un 10% en cuestión de 1 minuto. Salí escaldao de hacer pequeñas escaramuzas con los CFDs apalancao.

Así es el mercao, hay que tener cash contante y sonante si quieres ganar dinero, ir con 1000 eurillos apalancao no sirve de na.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

forrados hasta las trancas os veo o algo asi


----------



## mol (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> forrados hasta las trancas os veo o algo asi



Seran ricos ya?


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (14 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes

Acabo de meter una orden a 85$ 

HoLd hermanos !


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (14 Mar 2022)

El miércoles se supone que subirán tipos 0.25, eso encare las deudas (aunque poco) y supongo que a los SHF les costará un poquito más cubrir su posición.
Por otra parte, las fuertes caídas que arrastran las bolsas seguro que les obligan a poner más y más colateral como garantías... su acciones de contrapartida valen menos, pues tendrán que poner más chicha en el asador... o incumplirán !

Aún así me queda para otro paquete igual que el de hoy, de lo que vendí a 109 cuando me entró el miedito ( ya os dije que lo hacía para volver a entrar, pues CREO EN LA ACCIÓN Y EN SU FUTURO a 5 años... y el MOASS está ahí, otra cosa es que no lo permitan)

Y si la acción cae a los infiernos, aún podría llegar a duplicar mi posición actual reduciendo el precio medio.
Algo de LRC, BTC y REP... pero un 85% Cash y del resto de bolsa estoy fuera


HoLP !


----------



## antoniussss (15 Mar 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> El miércoles se supone que subirán tipos 0.25, eso encare las deudas (aunque poco) y supongo que a los SHF les costará un poquito más cubrir su posición.
> Por otra parte, las fuertes caídas que arrastran las bolsas seguro que les obligan a poner más y más colateral como garantías... su acciones de contrapartida valen menos, pues tendrán que poner más chicha en el asador... o incumplirán !
> 
> Aún así me queda para otro paquete igual que el de hoy, de lo que vendí a 109 cuando me entró el miedito ( ya os dije que lo hacía para volver a entrar, pues CREO EN LA ACCIÓN Y EN SU FUTURO a 5 años... y el MOASS está ahí, otra cosa es que no lo permitan)
> ...



Esta semana hay resultados anuales, y las bolsas están en modo panico por el encarecimiento de las materias primas, yo me hubiera esperado, esta semana es de las que se puede perder un 50% en días.


----------



## Cebolleta (15 Mar 2022)

jo,jo,jo,jo


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (15 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes

Tienes razón Antoniusss, es posible que me haya precipitado, pero es que me pareció taaaan barata !
Aún así guardo munición, quien sabe, pero pienso comprar incluso a 15$ y 5$ si es que llega ahí, porque creo en el futuro de esta empresa

Eso sí, el MOASS me tiene preocupado... mirad esto de la bolsa de Londres y el níquel:

https://www.el economista.es/mercados-cotizaciones/noticias/11666891/03/22/El-gigante-chino-del-niquel-que-esta-al-borde-del-colapso-tras-perder-su-gran-apuesta-bajista.html



> La polémica no vino tanto por la suspensión sino por la cancelación de todas las negociaciones del 8 de marzo -día en el que los precios del níquel se duplicaron desde los 50.000 a los 100.000 dólares-, lo que supuso la pérdida de unos 3.900 millones de dólares en contratos, según los cálculos de _Bloomberg_.
> 
> En un comunicado, el operador londinense defendió su decisión al considerar que "se había creado un riesgo sistémico para el mercado" que generaba "serias preocupaciones sobre la capacidad de los participantes de afrontar las llamadas de margen resultantes, aumentando el riesgo de impagos múltiples y la consiguiente reducción de la capacidad de los participantes de mantener su acceso al mercado y gestionar sus riesgos".


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (17 Mar 2022)

Buenas chicos...

Hoy tenemos earnings al cierre, no ?
personalmente no espero ninguna sorpresa y las últimas veces siempre hemos bajado bastante después de los earnings.

También nos dejamos ayer un nuevo tweet de RC pidiendo al gobierno que meta mano a los SHF

Apes together strong !


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2022)

tu eres gilipollas o te lo haces?

Más pérdidas que era imposible que en el año 2020, un mojón como un piano. 300 millones 2021 vs 200 millones 2020
La deuda es prácticamente igual, solo han amortizado 150 millones de mierda de largo plazo, y a cambio han aumentado otras deudas como a proveedores por lo que el pasivo sigue practicamente igual.

Sí, ingresan más, pero gastan mucho más aún. Un plan sin fisuras.


Era poco probable que fueran tan malos para el conjunta del año 2021, y los ha reventado de malos que son. DEP en RIP

Bajo mi precio de compra automático de 20 a 10, y creo que veré esos 10 en fuertes pérdidas, aunque con lo troleado que está el mercado lo mismo se va a 300, fijaté tú.

Cuidado pues


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2022)

*52 semanas terminaron
29 de enero de 2022* *52 semanas terminaron
30 de enero de 2021*Las ventas netas PS6,010.7 PS5.089,8El costo de ventas  4,662.9  3.830,3Beneficio bruto  1,347.8  1.259,5Gastos de venta, generales y administrativos  1.709,6  1,514.2Deterioro de activos  6.7  15.5Ganancia en la venta de activos  —  (32.4)Pérdida operativa  (368.5)  (237.8)Gasto por intereses, neto  26,9  32.1Pérdida por operaciones continuas antes de impuestos sobre la renta  (395.4)  (269.9)Beneficio del impuesto sobre la renta  (14.1)  (55.3)Pérdida neta de operaciones continuas  (381.3)  (214.6)Pérdida por operaciones discontinuadas, neta de impuestos  —  (0.7)Pérdida neta PS(381.3) PS(215.3)     Pérdida básica por acción:    Operaciones continuas PS(5.25) PS(3.30)Operaciones discontinuadas  —  (0.01)Pérdida básica por acción: PS(5.25) PS(3.31)     Diluida (pérdida) por acción:    Operaciones continuas PS(5.25) PS(3.30)Operaciones discontinuadas  —  (0.01)Pérdida diluida por acción PS(5.25) PS(3.31)


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> *52 semanas terminaron
> 29 de enero de 2022**52 semanas terminaron
> 30 de enero de 2021*Las ventas netasPS6,010.7PS5.089,8El costo de ventas4,662.93.830,3Beneficio bruto1,347.81.259,5Gastos de venta, generales y administrativos1.709,61,514.2Deterioro de activos6.715.5Ganancia en la venta de activos—(32.4)Pérdida operativa(368.5)(237.8)Gasto por intereses, neto26,932.1Pérdida por operaciones continuas antes de impuestos sobre la renta(395.4)(269.9)Beneficio del impuesto sobre la renta(14.1)(55.3)Pérdida neta de operaciones continuas(381.3)(214.6)Pérdida por operaciones discontinuadas, neta de impuestos—(0.7)Pérdida netaPS(381.3)PS(215.3)Pérdida básica por acción:Operaciones continuasPS(5.25)PS(3.30)Operaciones discontinuadas—(0.01)Pérdida básica por acción:PS(5.25)PS(3.31)Diluida (pérdida) por acción:Operaciones continuasPS(5.25)PS(3.30)Operaciones discontinuadas—(0.01)Pérdida diluida por acciónPS(5.25)PS(3.31)




Son tan malos y vomitivos que hasta me creo que estén falsificados a la baja para que entren cortos a mansalva y hacer el MOASS, no tiene nombre la absoluta mierda que han hecho.


----------



## mol (18 Mar 2022)

GME bien, to da moon apes diamond hands hold

Como ser cool y posturear el perder dinero...Una pena por la gente que entro pagando el pato con precios altisimos y ven que su inversion no para de bajar


----------



## jorlau (18 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> GME bien, to da moon apes diamond hands hold
> 
> Como ser cool y posturear el perder dinero...Una pena por la gente que entro pagando el pato con precios altisimos y ven que su inversion no para de bajar




GME va bien, sentando las bases para el futuro.

Los q están (estamos) dentro al precio q cada uno considere no me dan ninguna pena, más pena me dan los q están en liquidez q cada día se deprecia más.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## Pailarocas (18 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> GME bien, to da moon apes diamond hands hold
> 
> Como ser cool y posturear el perder dinero...Una pena por la gente que entro pagando el pato con precios altisimos y ven que su inversion no para de bajar




Pero quien te dice que estamos aquí para ganar dinero? Nos gusta la acción y la compramos, igual que tu compras un reloj o un disco de Camela.
No entiendo cual es el problema, nunca he sido mas feliz con mis acciones!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (18 Mar 2022)

Pues es verdad que los números no son dramáticos... pero para mí han sido una mierda y mira que no esperaba nada bueno, ni tiempo han tenido para cambiar las cosas.
También sé que las empresas tiene mucho margen para dar uno números u otros y poder dar "casi" los números que les dé la gana... eso quiere decir que: o la realidad es mucho peor y han camuflado lo que han podido o que han querido darlos así de malos a propósito

Por mucho que hayan metido en inversiones para el mercado NFT y en coste de nuevos directivos y por mucho que tengan una gran cantidad de pasta en relación con la facturación pues me parece una mierda el perder tanto dinero con el negocio corriente incluso habiendo subido un poco la facturación...¡ pero si tienen un ejército de apes detrás ! ¿cómo no iba a subir la facturación ? y me temo que la inversión gorda para el mercado NFT y metaverso todavía no la han hecho... el actual modelo NFT está agotado: sobreexplotado y sobrevalorado, con muchas alternativas; cuando exista otro mercado NFT diferente, más barato y basado en recompensas exclusivas garantizadas con blockchain y fees casi gratis pues ya hablaremos... y ya vendrá la inversión gorda.... que aún no se ha hecho

Ojalá me equivoque o nos vengan ahora contando otras noticias o dando explicaciones convincentes pero esto va a machacar la moral Ape....el que piense en el largo plazo, pues pensará que mejor haber comprado a 80$ que a 200$ y ya nos está fácil promediar a la baja cuando ya has mas metido en la acción mucho más de lo que tenías previsto o directamente ya no tienes de dónde sacar

Parece que todo lo bueno que tiene la empresa según esas cuentas es la tesorería y el inventario ... financiado con los offerings...

Espero que la realidad me haga ver que me confundo porque tenía mucha esperanza ( y mucha pasta) en esta empresa

Edito: esto comentan en Reddit sobre los earnings

reddit /r/unusual_whales/comments/tgy691/the_daily_stonk_180322/

Seguimos para HoLd


----------



## mol (18 Mar 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> GME va bien, sentando las bases para el futuro.
> 
> Los q están (estamos) dentro al precio q cada uno considere no me dan ninguna pena, más pena me dan los q están en liquidez q cada día se deprecia más.
> 
> ...



Como ves eso de meter toda tu liquidez cuando el stock estaba a 150, y ves que sigue bajando, y bajando, y bajando, para que tal vez algun dia, el cual parece ser que nunca llega y tal vez nunca llegue, el stock puede que suba?


----------



## mol (18 Mar 2022)

Pailarocas dijo:


> Pero quien te dice que estamos aquí para ganar dinero? Nos gusta la acción y la compramos, igual que tu compras un reloj o un disco de Camela.
> No entiendo cual es el problema, nunca he sido mas feliz con mis acciones!



Puede uno ser feliz, con acciones pagadas a 200 y que a dia de hoy valen 80, y que se esta viendo que tal vez nunca suban mas, porque todo lo hablado es mentira?


----------



## mariano2004 (18 Mar 2022)

Al troll no dar de comer


----------



## jorlau (18 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> Como ves eso de meter toda tu liquidez cuando el stock estaba a 150, y ves que sigue bajando, y bajando, y bajando, para que tal vez algun dia, el cual parece ser que nunca llega y tal vez nunca llegue, el stock puede que suba?



Yo personalmente lo veo bien porque estoy donde quiero estar y tarde o temprano reflejara su valor real y ademas si ocurre lo imprevisto pues lo pillo.

Lo prefiero a estar en liquidez esperando el momento oportuno para entrar, el cual por h o por b nunca llega y además está la certeza de que cada día vele menos y menos, pues eso.

HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (18 Mar 2022)

Me ha parecido ver un mensaje de alguien q tenía problemas para registrarse en Computershare tras recibir la primera carta, pero ya no lo veo.

Yo los tuve al poner mi nombre y dos apellidos, probé todas las combinaciones posibles y me daba error, al final lo logré solo poniendo mi segundo apellido.

Por si le sirve a alguien.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## mol (18 Mar 2022)

Debes ser un autentico perdedor en la vida, para insultar a la primera de cambio a cualquiera del foro. O basicamente estas solo y no tienes a nadie, y solo te queda ganar dinero y postear por aqui, con varios nicks.

No tengo ni idea de invertir, y no es lo mio, pero gane algo de dinero, como mucha gente que ha entrado estos ultimos años de subidas. No podemos comparar carteras, porque solo entre en abril 2020, al calor de la caida del covid.

Simplemente estaba troleando un poquillo... Pero fuera bromas, espero que os salga bien esta inversion arriesgada.

Hasta nunca, basura humana.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Mar 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Pues es verdad que los números no son dramáticos... pero para mí han sido una mierda y mira que no esperaba nada bueno, ni tiempo han tenido para cambiar las cosas.
> También sé que las empresas tiene mucho margen para dar uno números u otros y poder dar "casi" los números que les dé la gana... eso quiere decir que: o la realidad es mucho peor y han camuflado lo que han podido o que han querido darlos así de malos a propósito
> 
> Por mucho que hayan metido en inversiones para el mercado NFT y en coste de nuevos directivos y por mucho que tengan una gran cantidad de pasta en relación con la facturación pues me parece una mierda el perder tanto dinero con el negocio corriente incluso habiendo subido un poco la facturación...¡ pero si tienen un ejército de apes detrás ! ¿cómo no iba a subir la facturación ? y me temo que la inversión gorda para el mercado NFT y metaverso todavía no la han hecho... el actual modelo NFT está agotado: sobreexplotado y sobrevalorado, con muchas alternativas; cuando exista otro mercado NFT diferente, más barato y basado en recompensas exclusivas garantizadas con blockchain y fees casi gratis pues ya hablaremos... y ya vendrá la inversión gorda.... que aún no se ha hecho
> ...




El entorno y el contexto de cada momento es imprescindible:

1. Teníamos un contexto brutal de entrada en 40, donde se mantuvo semanas tras el bajadón.
2. Tuvimos 2 subidones a 300, incluso 350.
3. Se orquestó una campaña que la junta de accionistas poco menos que iba a ser un evento en un estadio, con putas desnudas bailando buy in the dip, donde se iba a dar el resultado de los que votaron, que iba a ser un notición para irse a 100.000........

La realidad es que fue en una sala con 10 gatos paco de mierda, nadie se acuerda de lo de la votación que iba a marcar un antes o despues y encima en ese mismo momento, ese mismo día a las 2 horas en 350 nos había metido otra ampliación de capital milmillonaria.


Ese día siguiente el mercado abrió en 300, y yo por supuesto vendí todo menos 20 acciones a 40, porque me habían tomado el pelo de una manera IMPRESENTABLE.


Hola? Alguien se acuerda de lo de los votos?, 2 ampliaciones de capital vendiendo la empresa en el mercado millones y millones de acciones, luego que si el DRS de la polla que va a ser tan milagroso como lo de la votación de su día

Señores, el short Squeeze fue cortado por la propia empresa y ha empapelado hasta al apuntador, se juegan toda esa pasta recaudada en un mercado hiperburbujeado NFT a corto plazo, que ya ha bajado un 50% y lo que te rondaré morena, sigue habiendo 1.200 millones a deber en pasivo o deudas con diferentes actores, aunque no sea "Deuda Bancaria" con ese nombre exacto.


Cierren el puto gráfico de cotización, pongan compras automáticas en 10, y esperen años a que realmente la empresa tenga beneficios, dejate de mierdas de comprar en 82,78,75........ hasta el subsuelo que te vas a arruinar GILIPOLLAS.


Hoy el contexto es el de guerra, precio del petroleo y de la energía por las nubes.......... un contexto donde si va a haber un despeñe bursatil va a ser justo en estos meses y a la vez perdidas mayores que en 2020 que fue el peor año de la historia en ventas de las empresas.


----------



## Javier_79 (18 Mar 2022)

Bravo, Antonius. Ya se puede cerrar el hilo. En serio, no es trolleo ni leches. Durante un tiempo seguí este hilo con gran interés, pero esto al final cansa.
Y a los que les gusta la acción: disfrutadla.


Spoiler



Bueno, no, no lo cierren, señores admin, que no se ha producido aún la liquidación de GameStop


----------



## antoniussss (18 Mar 2022)

Javier_79 dijo:


> Bravo, Antonius. Ya se puede cerrar el hilo. En serio, no es trolleo ni leches. Durante un tiempo seguí este hilo con gran interés, pero esto al final cansa.
> Y a los que les gusta la acción: disfrutadla.
> 
> 
> ...



Es que el Reddit de SuperStonks debe estar creado por los fondos cortistas para pillar a todos los incautos posibles.
Acabo de leer 200 post sobre que GameStop no tiene deuda

No sé que será esto entonces



Current liabilities:20212020Accounts payable$471.0$341.8Accrued liabilities and other current liabilities668.9626.8Current portion of operating lease liabilities210.7227.4Short-term debt, including current portion of long-term debt, net4.1121.7Borrowings under revolving line of credit—25.0Total current liabilities1,354.71,342.7Long-term debt, net40.5216.0Operating lease liabilities393.7456.7Other long-term liabilities107.920.5Total liabilities1,896.82,035.9


Serán numeritos raros de esos que muestran no sólo que se debe 1.896 millones de dolares, si no que por algún casual, nos los van a perdonar por amor al arte.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Mar 2022)

Otro cuadro de la gente que sólo hace FUD.

Tesorería disponible por el robo, perdón, ampliación de capital que nos metieron:

Trimestre 2:



  *July 31, 2021* *August 1, 2020**ASSETS:*        Current assets:    Cash and cash equivalents $1,720.4  $735.1

Trimestre 3:




(unaudited)  *October 30, 2021* *October 31, 2020**ASSETS:*Current assets:    Cash and cash equivalents $1,413.0 $445.9

Trimestre 4:




*January 29,
2022* *January 30,
2021*Current assets:    Cash and cash equivalents $1,271.4 $508.5


Anda coño, que se han fundido 500 millonacos de dólares en 9 meses de los que nos robaron a los accionistas, digooo, de las ampliaciones de capital que hicieron.

9 meses más a este ritmo y la empresa tendrá las mismas perdidas o más y el mismo efectivo (otros - 500 o - 600 millones) como cuando "valía" 2 dólares la acción en marzo de 2020.


Pues eso señores, que cada uno tenga la operativa que quiera, pero se pueden ver cosas muy feas de aquí en adelante


----------



## antoniussss (18 Mar 2022)

y por si fuera poco parece que hay un informe de auditoría negativo sobre algo de la valoración de los inventarios por parte de Deloitte, si alguien lo tiene que lo ponga


----------



## Pailarocas (18 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> Puede uno ser feliz, con acciones pagadas a 200 y que a dia de hoy valen 80, y que se esta viendo que tal vez nunca suban mas, porque todo lo hablado es mentira?



Ahh que también le pones el precio a mis acciones, la cuñadez es fuerte en ti


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (20 Mar 2022)

Buenos días

Pues lamento tener que darle la razón a Antoniuss pero me siento un poco gilipollas.
Los números son malos, la cotización se tambalea... pero quiero creer; quiero creer que recuperaremos el terreno y que estamos en manos de buenos gestores que con tiempo pueden hacer funcionar el negocio.
Pero entre que no está fácil que consientan que el MOASS suceda y la situación estructural del mundo y las bolsas, pues creo que debería tener una exposición más baja y replantearme mi estrategia.

Voy a tratar de salvar los muebles, que tengo unas pérdidas acumuladas muy importantes peeeero no abandonaré el barco.

Sigo para HoLd y mi objetivo el de siempre: Luna o suelo, lambo o patinete (pero con menos pasta metida)


----------



## Bonico (20 Mar 2022)

Aun holdeando y drseando os pregunto fieles que os hace pensar que el squeeze se va a producir ( o que lo vayamos a ver o disfrutar)

Wsb y superstonk tienen analisis buenisimos nivel profesional y han destapado cuan corrupto y amañado esta todo, pero hay una importante que se me escapa, a ver si alguien me sabe responder.

Despues de toda la investigacion, los analisis, la toma de conciencia.... ¿Simplemente porque iban a permitir el squeeze? No le veo ningun sentido. Porque todo mal fatal ... Pero el squeeze si ? Obviamente visto lo visto squeeze no,que aunque es inevitable "legalmente" esto no significa que permitan al retail disfrutar de el.

Aun asi parece que GME va camino de convertirse en el mayor retailer de videojuegos, merchandising, accesorios y producto digital del mundo, y obviamente con solo ver lo llenas que estan las tiendas y el % de compra/Venta de acciones de cada sesion vs los precios uno ve que El precio esta manipulado.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Mar 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Pues lamento tener que darle la razón a Antoniuss pero me siento un poco gilipollas.
> Los números son malos, la cotización se tambalea... pero quiero creer; quiero creer que recuperaremos el terreno y que estamos en manos de buenos gestores que con tiempo pueden hacer funcionar el negocio.
> ...




Ojo que yo no digo que no vaya a suceder, sucederá seguramente cuando la empresa muestre beneficios de manera estructural, ahora bien, que desde hoy hasta que ocurra, la cotización puede cotizar a cualquier nivel y puede tomar años.

Lo que digo es que oportunidades va a haber para todo, si has entrado mal, puedes comprar el mismo numero en el entorno 10-40, y cuando vuelva a subir por A,B,C, puedes soltar con venta automática las que tengas en 150 el día que llegue y quedarte con las de 10-40.


----------



## SaitamaSensei (20 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien conoce una start-up en periodo de crecimiento que no tenga un EPS negativo?

Gamestop está invirtiendo en sentar las bases de su futuro, para ello tiene que sacrificar beneficios a corto plazo. Todo lo que esta haciendo a dia de hoy esta orientado a maximizar la experiencia de sus clientes, lo que se reflejará en un crecimiento del numero de clientes futuros y más importante aun en un *crecimiento de la comunidad de subscriptores al programa PowerUp, que serán expuestos directamente al mercado de NFT con productos de alto margen de beneficio.*

Ha realizado una inversión en incrementar inventario y centros logísticos. Con esto mitigan riesgos debidos a cortes en cadena de suministros y mejoran la atención al cliente con tiempos de reparto más cortos.

La cuenta de balance es CASH SANO, lo cual les a permitido reducir su deua y les va a permitir financiar su proceso de transformación y eliminar riesgos debidos a futuras subidas en tipos de interés.

En un año esto se ha traducido en:

+Crecimiento en ventas sano de 1 billon/anual
+Crecimiento 32%/anual en subscriptores al plan de miembros PowerUp
+Desarrollado Mercado NFT y Anunciado para antes de final del Q2 2022

Que para mi y para todo el que quiera entender representa un escenario a largo plazo BULLISH basado en fundamentales

La guinda del pastel: 

El numero de acciones fuera del mercado mediante DRS sigue aumentando, 70% en los 3 últimos meses por lo que cada vez hay menos liquidez (ahora mismo creo que un 20-30% del float esta en DRS), por lo que la volatilidad va a ir en aumento, es un bomba de relojeria.






*GameStop Reports Fourth Quarter and Fiscal Year 2021 Results*

March 17, 2022
*Announces Intended Launch of NFT Marketplace by Close of Q2 FY22*
GRAPEVINE, Texas--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Mar. 17, 2022-- GameStop Corp. (NYSE: GME) (“GameStop” or the “Company”) today released financial results for the fourth quarter and fiscal year ended January 29, 2022. The Company’s condensed and consolidated financial statements, including GAAP and non-GAAP results, are below. The Company’s Form 10-K and supplemental information can be found at http://investor.GameStop.com. The Company also announced it intends to launch its marketplace for non-fungible tokens (“NFTs”) by the end of the second quarter of fiscal year 2022.
*FOURTH QUARTER OVERVIEW*

Generated net sales of $2.254 billion for the quarter, compared to $2.122 billion in the fourth quarter of 2020 and $2.194 billion in the fourth quarter of 2019.
Established new and expanded brand relationships, including with PC gaming companies such as Alienware, Corsair and Lenovo, that contributed to sales growth in the quarter.
*Grew PowerUp Rewards Pro members by 32% on a year-over-year basis, taking total membership to approximately 5.8 million.*
Entered into a partnership with Immutable X that is intended to support the development of GameStop’s NFT marketplace and provide the Company with up to $150 million in IMX tokens upon achievement of certain milestones.
Launched a redesigned app, which includes an enhanced user interface, improved scalability for a larger product catalog and more functionality to support exclusive offers and promotions.
Hired dozens of additional individuals with experience in areas such as blockchain gaming, ecommerce and technology, product refurbishment and operations.
*FULL YEAR OVERVIEW*

*Generated net sales of $6.011 billion for the fiscal year, compared to $5.090 billion for fiscal year 2020.*
Expanded the product catalog to include a broader set of consumer electronics, PC gaming equipment and refurbished hardware.
Made significant and long-term investments in the Company’s fulfillment network, systems and teams.
Established new offices in Seattle, Washington and Boston, Massachusetts, which are technology hubs with established talent markets.
Raised more than $1.67 billion in capital and eliminated all of the Company’s long-term debt, other than a $44.6 million low-interest, unsecured term loan associated with the French government’s response to COVID-19.
*Ended the fiscal year with $1.271 billion in cash and cash equivalents and $915 million in inventory, compared to $635 million in cash and $602.5 million in inventory at the end of fiscal year 2020. Increased investments in inventory reflect the Company’s focus on meeting heightened demand and mitigating supply chain headwinds.*


----------



## antoniussss (21 Mar 2022)

SaitamaSensei dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce una start-up en periodo de crecimiento que no tenga un EPS negativo?
> 
> Gamestop está invirtiendo en sentar las bases de su futuro, para ello tiene que sacrificar beneficios a corto plazo. Todo lo que esta haciendo a dia de hoy esta orientado a maximizar la experiencia de sus clientes, lo que se reflejará en un crecimiento del numero de clientes futuros y más importante aun en un *crecimiento de la comunidad de subscriptores al programa PowerUp, que serán expuestos directamente al mercado de NFT con productos de alto margen de beneficio.*
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, comenzando con que es ridiculo calificar a GameStop como una "Start-up" o empresa de nueva creación, yo no sé que coño fumáis.

GameStop es una empresa muy madura, que en 2015 vendía 9.000 millones de dólares y que aún así, se ha tirado 6 años en pérdidas gordas de 300 a 600 millones de euros anuales y en puta quiebra.

Entonces, no es una empresita creada en una incubadora por 2 frikis granudos sin pasta que necesita mucha pasta para comenzar, es una empresa grande que estaba en la ruina y que salvándose "in extremis" de la ruina, vuelve a las andadas gastando como putos locos en cosa de 6 meses.

Nadie dice que no deba invertir en mejorarse, por supuesto, pero que en un par de trimestres invierta gastandose un pastizal que vuelve a poner a la empresa en una delicada situación financiera, de algo que se había ya resuelto a costa de robar a los accionistas, pues, crucemos los dedos para el futuro.


----------



## antoniussss (21 Mar 2022)

Bonico dijo:


> Aun holdeando y drseando os pregunto fieles que os hace pensar que el squeeze se va a producir ( o que lo vayamos a ver o disfrutar)
> 
> Wsb y superstonk tienen analisis buenisimos nivel profesional y han destapado cuan corrupto y amañado esta todo, pero hay una importante que se me escapa, a ver si alguien me sabe responder.
> 
> ...




SuperStonks tiene algunos buenos análisis sobre la corrupción de los mercados y los fondos de inversión, por supuesto.

Pero SuperStonks carece de un mínimo de 2 dedos de frente, muestran que hay fondos de inversión cortistas malvados y egoistas que han puesto en corto hasta las bragas del presidente de los Estados Unidos, pero te omiten, que de igual manera, en sentido contrario, hay mucha peña ultracodiciosa que se ha apalancado hasta las bragas usando CFDs y ha comprado opciones sobre acciones (CALLs) a tutiplen que en ningún caso tiene pasta para adquirirlas.

Y por ello, vemos estas bajadas y las que te rondaré morena, si los Fondos Cortistas están pillados, tienen todas y cada una de las posiciones largas apalancadas de la peña y a partir de que nivel tienen un "Call Margin" y van a ir si acompaña el contexto económico a por ellos, ya sea en 90-80-70-60-50 y todo dónde la peña se haya metido y no haya cerrado.

De igual manera, las opciones, la gente no tiene ni para pagar 1 sola opcion que venza por debajo de su precio de compra, y cuando venzan, dado que el mercao va comprando en su día un % por si por casualidad puede ejecutarla, ese % vuelve a venderse en cuanto pasa la fecha de expiración y tienes un mercado bajista.

SuperStonks se flipan con todo, hoy flipan porque las cryptomonedas colegas de GameStonks han subido un 30%, te pones a mirarlas y habían bajado en unos meses de 9 a 1,5, y flipan porque suban a 1,9, cuando llevan una pérdida de 2 pares de cojones.

En SuperStonks se lo tragan todo, te dicen que la deuda es 0, sí, la deuda o prestamos bancarios típicos, pero se olvidan que GameStop debe 1.200 millones de dólares a proveedores y otros agentes económicos, y la mayor parte a corto plazo ENCIMA.


----------



## antoniussss (21 Mar 2022)

Por otro lao, leyendo el informe de auditoría me entero que:

GameStop en ruinas en 2019 a mitad de año hizo una recompra de acciones brutal de 30 millones de acciones por 300 millones de dólares, y las hizo quemar, quitando una brutalidad en % de acciones reales.

Osea, que sabían exactamente que hacían y que iban a joder a los cortos quitando un montón de acciones del mercado, y que nuestro DIOS TheFuckingValue, sabía de la jugada o tenía algún conocido en la compañía que se lo chivó.

Vamos, que no fue algo "inocente" el short Squeeze de diciembre-enero 2020, que lo habían preparado desde la empresa, vaya, y si no , en quiebra absoluta dime tú como te juegas tu poca liquidez que te queda en recomprar 30 millones de acciones y quemarlas.


----------



## SaitamaSensei (21 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por otro lao, leyendo el informe de auditoría me entero que:
> 
> GameStop en ruinas en 2019 a mitad de año hizo una recompra de acciones brutal de 30 millones de acciones por 300 millones de dólares, y las hizo quemar, quitando una brutalidad en % de acciones reales.
> 
> ...



Gamestop es una nueva empresa desde la entrada de Cohen. Ese informe de 2019 es una de las razones por las que Cohen Urge a la directiva de entonces a dar un cambio de rumbo. Pero tu a lo tuyo, Boomer.


----------



## jorlau (22 Mar 2022)

Vaya mierda de empresa q es GME, solo tiene deudas y perdidas y va a la ruina, será por eso q sube 


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## mariano2004 (22 Mar 2022)

El lo ve así, también invirtió en Alpha una empresa más que solvente y lleva pérdidas.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Mar 2022)

mariano2004 dijo:


> El lo ve así, también invirtió en Alpha una empresa más que solvente y lleva pérdidas.



Así es la vida hahahhahahahaha y los trileros.

Ale menos quejas que ya estáis casi otra vez en vuestro precio de compra de las de 120, a ver que hacéis ahora.

A lo mejor estáis confundiendo que yo he dicho que no compréis todos y cada uno de los puntos de caída, que vais a acumular un cojón de dinero y os va a entrar el canguelo en cualquier momento y las vais a soltar al final con pérdidas gordas para "pillarlas mas abajo", con que vendáis, y yo no he dicho que vendáis ni una y menos a 70 o 80, excepto el momento de trilerismo brutal de los 300.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (22 Mar 2022)

En estos momentos +25% $118


----------



## Pailarocas (22 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> Como ves eso de meter toda tu liquidez cuando el stock estaba a 150, y ves que sigue bajando, y bajando, y bajando, para que tal vez algun dia, el cual parece ser que nunca llega y tal vez nunca llegue, el stock puede que suba?



Me gusta leer estas cosas un día como hoy, grandes análisis que quedarán en la historia de burbuja.


----------



## chocolate (22 Mar 2022)

*123.14*+28.94 (+30.72%)
At close: 04:00PM EDT

*144.94 *+21.80 (+17.70%)
After hours: 06:34PM EDT


----------



## jorlau (22 Mar 2022)

Hoooldd 100k acciones subimos + 30% en la sesión y vamos + 2x% en AH.

Lo mejor es q puede todavía comprao 6 o 7 millones de acciones más, como las compre a 100k al día, hoooold



HOOOLDD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2022)

Yo no necesito comprar ni una mas hasta que no baje a 40. Alla vosotros y vuestra suerte en el casino recomprando a todos los precios. 

Que cosas que hasta 70 me tenias en el ignore y justo hoy me designoras.

Se obro el milagro en todos los sentidos hhahahaha


----------



## SaitamaSensei (23 Mar 2022)

pelea de bots


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes !
Y tan buenas !!

Parece que mi fe crece con el color verde

RC compra 100mil acciones entre 97-108$
En estos momentos luchamos por los 140$/GME (tras una subida ayer de un 30% y ahora mismo de 12%)
Confirmado NFT market de GME con LoopRing
LRC subiendo un 35% a 1.14$

Probably nothing


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes

El color verde ha mejorado mi fe

RC Comunica la compra de 100mil acciones entre $96 y $108
GME en estos momentos luchando por los $140, tras subir ayer un 30% y hoy un 12%
Loopring será el elegido para el NFT Market de GME
LRC sube un 35% a 1.11$


reddit /r/GME/comments/tkdttq/rc_was_buying_all_day_today_holyy/
.... y lo hace en el mercado abierto... como un auténtico Ape
reddit /r/GME/comments/tkstzu/rc_is_a_badass_and_now_we_know_for_sure_he_is_on/

https://www.reddit.com /r/GME/comments/tkewmy/yeah_you_do/

reddit /r/GME/comments/tkpxm9/loopring_official_announcement/

Probably nothing


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Mar 2022)

Parece que hay un montón de calls esperando en $145 y $150 (como los había entre $120 y $130)
RC ha buscado una reacción en cadena

Edit: voy a meter una orden de compra de 1 acción a $151, por los viejos tiempos !


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (23 Mar 2022)

Aquí también dicen cosas interesantes:

reddit /r/wallstreetbets/comments/tkp1x9/g_m_e_giveth_us_more_technicals_they_said/


----------



## antoniussss (24 Mar 2022)

Personalmente yo no me fio una mierda de este movimiento, ya lo hicieron de 110 a 180 hace 2 meses y se fue a 75.
AMC también está subiendo como un cohete sin NFTs ni ilusiones.

Que sea justo ahora, en el peor momento de perspectivas económicas y bursatiles....

Ayer desde el broker que opero con CFDs para materias primas o estar en largo o corto en el SP casualmente activaron la posibilidad de abrir cortos en GME....desde ayer, desde hace mas de 1 año sin que de posibilidad y justo ayer ya se puede.


¿Los fondos cortistas gordos van a dejar que cualquier Paco apalancao se meta ahora justo en corto? ¿Para que los arrasen y se vaya a 500 y les jodan a ellos mismos?


Soy prudente, y no me creo nada, YO si tuviera acciones más baratas y ahora está en precios de otras acciones que hubiera ido comprando a estos precios en el pasado y pudiera aligerarlas, soltaba las "caras", y más si luego en 80 voy a estar llorando porque tengo mucha pérdida. Vosotros haced lo que queráis, subiros al barco a toda ostia y especulad con esta subida, yo en esta ocasión, como con la de hace 2 meses, o la de hace 4 meses de 180 a 240, tampoco me arriesgo a entrar con más.


----------



## jorlau (24 Mar 2022)

Ayer con un volumen de 24 millones subimos un 14 %.

Hoy en AH con un volumen de 50k bajamos un 5% de momento.

Volvemos a la normalidad.

No quieren 140 y mucho menos 150, veremos como va la cosa.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## WhiteRose (24 Mar 2022)

cuanto falta? llevo mas de un año, si no toca los 500 lo dejo para mis nietos.


----------



## jorlau (24 Mar 2022)

WhiteRose dijo:


> cuanto falta? llevo mas de un año, si no toca los 500 lo dejo para mis nietos.



Tus nietos te lo agradecerán, y a mi los míos 

Acertar el cuando es más difícil q acertar la primitiva, pero yo te diría q falta menos.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (24 Mar 2022)

Hoy se ha activado nuestro viejo amigo SSR al bajar GME un - 10% para al final terminar en verde por encima de 140 en 142,39, eso jode.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (24 Mar 2022)

Buenas !

Leo esto en el foro de investing



> granadino:
> Hoy ha sido apoteosico, ha sido una derrota total de los cortos y ya el agua la tienen por encima del cuello. Vamos a poner un poco en contexto lo de la burrada de opciones calls, para que todos os hagais una idea. Una opción call te da la opción de compra 100 acciones a un precio determinado, si si 100. Pues bien como en 140 hay 17.000, eso significa que corresponden a 1,7 millones de acciones que deben cubrir los creadores de las opciones (como va a ser que no pues ya inventan cosas) pero es que en 145$ hay 11.200, osea otro 1,2 millones de acciones a cubrir y en 150$ ya es la pera 28.000 por lo tanto 2,8 millones de acciones. En resumen 4,7 millones de acciones a cubrir como supere los 150$, pues que las vayan pintando porque de otro sitio no las van a encontrar. Por eso comentaba ayer y hoy que es muy muy dificil que dejen que pase eso porque se puede montar la mundial.



Pues a ver qué tal mañana...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Mar 2022)

La lucha por 150 empieza pronto.


----------



## mariano2004 (25 Mar 2022)

Muchas opciones en juego


----------



## jorlau (25 Mar 2022)

Vamos vamos


HOLD

t si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (25 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes

Recomiendo vivirlo en directo en el foro de investing
Alguna otra sugerencia ?


----------



## antoniussss (25 Mar 2022)

Pues felicidades a los agraciados del gamma squeeze a 150, no daba un duro.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (25 Mar 2022)

Objetivo conseguido.

Hemos consolidado una subida de más de un 50%, hemos ganado una batalla por los 150, sube el borrow fee, los insiders comprando, Ryan desatado, mercado Nft en marcha... Y volvemos a ser una acción picante y con mucha marcha

Se supone que la semana que viene será movidita.


----------



## chocolate (25 Mar 2022)

Voy poniendo las Jennis a descongelar


----------



## antoniussss (25 Mar 2022)

Ahora yo podría vender mis 20 sucias acciones a 150 dolares si no me creo la subida, pero paso totalmente, como si se van a 20.

Y eso es lo que deberíais hacer vosotros, tener una cantidad que te dé lo mismo lo que ocurra.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (25 Mar 2022)

El hijo pródigo se convirtió en el más ferviente creyente... He sido débil pero sigo creyendo !


----------



## SaitamaSensei (26 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ahora yo podría vender mis 20 sucias acciones a 150 dolares si no me creo la subida, pero paso totalmente, como si se van a 20.
> 
> Y eso es lo que deberíais hacer vosotros, tener una cantidad que te dé lo mismo lo que ocurra.



Ryan Cohen, Cheng Law y Alain Attal tampoco se deben de creer la subida. Si de verdad piensas que se va a ir a 20, pide un prestamo, ponte en corto y deja de preocuparte por lo que los demás hacen con su dinero


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (27 Mar 2022)

El tema está super interesante. Hay que decir que me ha soprendido todo este _revival_.

AMC no, pero GME está haciendo una buena limpieza y reestructuración de su negocio a la par que mantiene una buena capitalización.

Como enganche alguna nueva forma de acceder a ventas o negocio nuevo aka fenómeno de masas va a ser la bomba.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (28 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes

Parece que viene una semana entretenida



+5% $160 en estos momentos
$164 media de 200, he leído por ahí


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (28 Mar 2022)

En estos momentos:

+12% GME
+25% AMC

¿Ha pasado algo inusual? Yo que es soy un simio y no me entero de nada.


----------



## xzess (28 Mar 2022)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
Vamosssssss!!!


----------



## jorlau (28 Mar 2022)

Hold hold hold



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (28 Mar 2022)

BOOM


----------



## Hamtel (28 Mar 2022)

Madre mía. AMC también ha despegado


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (28 Mar 2022)

Echo en falta aquí a mucha gente !
Os damos de plazo hasta llegar a 1.000$ y si no empezamos la fiesta sin vosotros


----------



## antoniussss (29 Mar 2022)

SaitamaSensei dijo:


> Ryan Cohen, Cheng Law y Alain Attal tampoco se deben de creer la subida. Si de verdad piensas que se va a ir a 20, pide un prestamo, ponte en corto y deja de preocuparte por lo que los demás hacen con su dinero
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000647





Yo ni creo ni dejo de creer, pero me parece de buena "educación" que el que invierta aquí, tenga en su mente que por poder, igual que puede irse a 10.000, puede irse a 20.

y eso hay que tenerlo siempre en la cabeza y si financieramente puedes soportarlo o te has excedido en la cantidad que deberías de tener.

Y el que agresivamente diga lo contrario, y que es imposible, y que todos maricas, es que está muy pillao en 300 y necesita que parguelas no vendan bajo ningún concepto para recuperarse y venderlas.

Pero bueno por lo menos vamos a disfrutar de esta semana vivida y a ver que ocurre.


----------



## Buscape (29 Mar 2022)

GME renaciendo cual Ave Félix!!!!! No tenía ninguna duda, aunque esperaba que fuera mas adelante en el año. Mejor así.

HOLD


----------



## cuasi-pepito (29 Mar 2022)

Yo ya he tenido 3 oportunidades de vender con beneficios y no lo he hecho...Espero que no sea esta vez otra...le falta muy poco para estar en beneficios para mi (aunque no he contado la cantidad real que metí en un primer momento, le perdi la pista).

Recuerdo un día dando clases y con el movil en más de 300 por acción...y no poder hacer nada...y de repente bajo a 180 mientras daba clase.

Confío en que todavía no han entrado en rollo metaverso y que un anuncio real (no investigaciones vía Git Hub) le haga subir. También creo que el NWO puede que quiera dar una alegría a la generación memestock...porque el futuro que les espera es dantesco, y darles esa ilusión de que han sido listos y se han beneficiado..

Antes de ayer por la tarde-noche entraron cientos de millones de una tacada en bitcoin, y subieron muchas altcoin a la vez (sin impass de prevalencia), ese no impasss de la prevalencia del bitcoin me hace pensar que se está correlacionando cada vez más todo, y Gamestop y metaversos es uno de los bridges entre ambos mundos. (finanzas tradiciones y metaversos-NFTs-criptos).

1 año con la acción es ya mucho, teniendo en cuenta que no ha habido dividendos. A ver que pasa esta semana...mucho me temo que nos van a joder otra vez.


----------



## Naga2x (29 Mar 2022)

HYMC también se ha disparado, por lo visto ha comprado el CEO de AMC (56M en acciones) y ha ganado como 500% en pocos días.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (29 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes

Pues parece que arrancamos con subidas, ya estamos cerca de los $200, se empieza a hablar de acuerdo Ukrania-Rusia y aprovecho para saludar a todos los lurkers que nos siguen


----------



## jorlau (29 Mar 2022)

Lo han parado y lo han tirado abajo, joder empiezan pronto 


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (29 Mar 2022)

Interesante...


----------



## Hamtel (29 Mar 2022)

Según dicen durante la parada llegó a 510


----------



## jorlau (29 Mar 2022)

Hoy han parado el moass en el mercado abierto y a la vista de todos, parece q no hay límites para estos cabrones.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (30 Mar 2022)

Buenos días

Día grande, al menos para mí 

Acabo de pedir DRS a través de Giveashare... ahora comienza la cuenta atrás, os iré informando

Intenté 2 veces darme de alta en IBK pero no podía justificar la dirección de residencia donde el DNI porque me he mudado varias veces... y al final he preferido pagar más y hacerlo con Giveashare... nada menos que unos 650€ habiendo tirado la casa por la ventana con una réplica de una acción en un marco y envío urgente.. y bueno, también compras la acción, claro está, y luego ya con la cuenta creada es más rápido el traspaso de las otras.
380€ de la acción con el marco + Proceso de registro en ComputerShare vía email + 300$ aprox de todos los envíos de documentación urgente por UPS (la opción más barata "sólo" ahorras unos 100$)

Veo que se acerca el MOASS y quiero tenerlo todo amarrado y contribuir a quitar unas acciones del mercado de préstamo para provocarlo !

Después ya veremos cómo se pasan el resto de acciones y cómo vendemos desde allí....

Mientras tanto:

HoLd 
..... y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (30 Mar 2022)

Al final no sé si somos los mismos de Telegram, Investing y otros lugares pero, bueno, yo sigo colgando aquí lo que vea interesante para que quede para el futuro y por si lo ve algún ape que aún no sabe que es un ape






Estamos muy cerca
y cosas como el halt de ayer y el subidón de estos últimos 10 días dejan en evidencia que los SHF no han cerrado !

Y... cada trampa que nos hacen sube un poco más mi precio objetivo y mi deseo de cárcel para los tramposos y el fin de WallStreet y su mercado centralizado.. vamos, cada día más pro-GME y pro-LRC


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (31 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes

Parece día de transición; hoy fin de Trimestre y mañana fin de semana y comienzo de trimestre.


3 nuevos Tweets muy seguiditos de RC









En estos momentos -1% a $165
Ya falta un día menos para mi DRS


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)

Que está pasando en el AH? +13%


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)

17


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)

22 y pasamos los 200


----------



## cuasi-pepito (31 Mar 2022)

que coño pasa en el post?


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)

Se ha normalizado. Rumores de split de acciones


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)

El 31 de marzo de 2022, GameStop Corp. (la "Compañía" o "GameStop") anunció su plan para solicitar la aprobación de los accionistas en la próxima Asamblea Anual de Accionistas de 2022 (la "Junta Anual") para aumentar el número de acciones autorizadas de acciones comunes de Clase A de 300,000,000 a 1,000,000,000 a través de una enmienda al Tercer Certificado de Incorporación Modificado y Actualizado de la Compañía (la "Modificación del Estatuto") para implementar una división de acciones de las acciones comunes de Clase A de la Compañía *en forma de dividendo en acciones*

en forma de dividendo en acciones
y proporcionar flexibilidad para futuras necesidades corporativas. GameStop también tiene la intención de solicitar la aprobación de los accionistas en la Reunión Anual para un nuevo plan de incentivos (el "Plan de acciones 2022") para respaldar futuras emisiones de acciones compensatorias. Si los accionistas aprueban el Plan de acciones de 2022, reemplazará el Plan de incentivos de GameStop Corp. 2019 actual (el "Plan de 2019"), y 8,000,000 de acciones ordinarias Clase A de la Compañía, más cualquier acción sujeta al Plan de 2019 que venza , se pierden, cancelan, rescinden o liquidan en efectivo después de que el Plan 2022 entre en vigencia, estarán disponibles para su emisión bajo el Plan 2022. La junta directiva de GameStop aprobó ambas propuestas de los accionistas, pero el dividendo en acciones dependerá de la aprobación final de la junta.



https://news.gamestop.com/static-files/5af6f18f-71a0-45c6-a0c4-11ac4558c20e


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)

Ko ha anunciado el día anterior al de los inocentes en USA


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)

Correcto, solo para aclarar algunos puntos sobre las noticias increíblemente alcistas sobre la división de acciones de hoy, le pedí a mi amigo arrugado que lo leyera por mí:

- CUÁNDO: después de la aprobación por voto de los accionistas 6/9 (agradable)

- Gamestop actualmente tiene ~76 millones de acciones en circulación y la capacidad de emitir hasta 300 millones. El hecho de que estén aumentando la capacidad de emitir hasta 1.000.000.000 de acciones (1 Billyun) demuestra que la división que planean es de al menos 5:1. Pero lo que es importante, es que el hecho de que una división de 5:1 sea bastante razonable, pero han pedido una asignación de 1B, significa que es posible que quieran tener la posibilidad de hacerlo de nuevo en el futuro (es decir, el precio va a ser jodido alto, por lo que querrán dividirlo de nuevo).

- esto no es una división inversa, sería un movimiento de consolidación y daría como resultado menos acciones a un precio más alto (lo opuesto a una división).

- sí, aún obtendrá las acciones divididas si tiene un corredor o CS (mire otras divisiones como TSLA).

- una de las razones por las que es alcista es porque baja el precio por acción y, por lo tanto, lo hace más atractivo para los retardados que no pueden entender que se trata de la capitalización de mercado, no del precio de la acción individual.

- La segunda razón por la que es alcista es porque la división de acciones que se emite por dividendo, _creo_ , significa que tendrán que hacer un conteo/recuperación - Shorts r fuk.

- así que, aunque no tendrá efecto de inmediato, entre ahora y el 9/6 (bueno) vamos a ver pantalones cortos de pánico loco por cerrar, o van a intentar follarnos por el culo más fuerte que nunca y esperar que todos los trucos sean hechos. out (creo que esto último es más probable).

- (especulación) si el split se emite a través de dividendos, también podrían incluir algo más en la emisión para los accionistas largos. Esto podría ser un token (tal vez IMX/LRC), o podría ser una acción 'gratuita' adicional, o podría ser una división en efectivo (poco probable y sin sentido). Si dijeron 'todos los que tienen acciones las dividirán 5:1 MÁS una acción gratis', entonces eso solo aumentó la cantidad de FUK que reduce R en 1/6.


----------



## Pailarocas (1 Abr 2022)

Viene bonita la PRE muchachos!


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (1 Abr 2022)

Resumen: No es un split de acciones, es un dividendo en forma de split de acciones.Se podria hacer hasta un 13:1 segun lo indicado en el documento.

Lo bueno por ser un dividendo:
- La persona que presta sus acciones no tiene derecho al dividendo, ya que debe recibirlo de a quien presto las acciones.
- Si estas en corto, eres tu el que debe pagar el dividendo (que son acciones), no seria un problema siempre que no haya naked shorts .. ejem, ejem.
- Si has vendido mas acciones de las que habias pedido prestadas (naked shorts), de esas acciones tambien deben pagar el dividendo.

Lo bueno por ser un split (mediante votacion previa):
- Si hay una votacion a la vista, probablemente los prestadores de acciones querran recuperarlas para votar.
- Si los compradores de esas naked shorts quieren votar, tambien las reclamaran.
- Si hay un split, las acciones devueltas deberan ser en la misma proporcion (13:1 como maximo).
- En un split, el precio baja en proporcion y la gente no va a vender a mercado, si acaso comprara el descuento de la accion posterior al split.

¿Que hariasi vosotros si tuvierais x13 de numero de acciones que ahora?.
¿Que hariais si el precio post dividendo-split fuera $15?

Tiempos interesantes.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (1 Abr 2022)

joder, estoy en cryptos que la gente va loca con la volatilidad, pero esrar en gme es una escuela de resilencia ante la volatilidad jaja

que puta locura de días


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Abr 2022)

Buenos días 

La tarde promete

Voy poniendo cosas por aquí... de momento, para los amantes de la intriga:


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Abr 2022)

Extraños movimientos en el último minuto de ayer


----------



## mariano2004 (1 Abr 2022)

Lleva la semana extraña.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Abr 2022)

@chocolate Sería mucho pedir un "Din din din" ? 

Uno cada día hasta la junta de Junio !!


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## chocolate (1 Abr 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> @chocolate Sería mucho pedir un "Din din din" ?
> 
> Uno cada día hasta la junta de Junio !!



En estos meses me temo que sí ya que me toca oficina varios días a la semana. De todas formas los días que no, pues se puede intentar.
Anyway, no tengo el din, din, din! ni las Jenis en exclusiva. Sed bienvenidos para dindindear


----------



## Ponfiticio (2 Abr 2022)

Acciones Tellurian | Cotización TELL - Investing.com


Información en tiempo real sobre Tellurian en bolsa, incluyendo precio, gráficos, análisis y más datos sobre las acciones de Tellurian (TELL).



es.investing.com





Si quereis echarle un ojo a TELL

Esto es apuesta a caballo ganador con posible gamma squeeze en cualquier momento


----------



## antoniussss (3 Abr 2022)

y como pretenden dar un dividendo anual, aunque sea a través de acciones en vez de en cash, si tiene un cojón de pérdidas ?

mas raro que un perro verde


----------



## antoniussss (3 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> y como pretenden dar un dividendo anual, aunque sea a través de acciones en vez de en cash, si tiene un cojón de pérdidas ?
> 
> mas raro que un perro verde



Por lo pronto para dar un diviendo en acciones, hay 2 posibilidades:

-O la empresa compra en mercado abierto las acciones y luego las distribuye entre sus accionistas.

-O la empresa crea nuevas acciones que se suman a las antiguas, aumentando el número de acciones totales.


Si es la opción 2, es una nueva tomadura de pelo para el MOASS, creando más acciones aún de las existentes, tanto hold hold simios para que por tercera vez "presuntamente", aumenten el numero de acciones.



y a la vez el supuesto split de acciones, que realmente es lo mismo por lo que da igual.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## jorlau (3 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> y como pretenden dar un dividendo anual, aunque sea a través de acciones en vez de en cash, si tiene un cojón de pérdidas ?
> 
> mas raro que un perro verde




Seguramente los de GameStop no tengan ni idea y no sepan lo que es mejor para la empresa y sus accionistas, yo de ti me ponía corto.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## chocolate (4 Abr 2022)

Din! Din! Din!

*GameStop Corp. (GME)*
*165.00*-1.58 (-0.95%)
As of April 4 09:30AM EDT. Market open.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (4 Abr 2022)

Grande, Chocolate !!!

Jenny, cuanto tiempo ....


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (5 Abr 2022)

Buenas tardes

Otro días más en la oficina.

(En estos momentos -6% aprox $160)
Tweet de RC, "ya sabes lo que me pasa cuando como demasiada fruta"

Y esto comentando lo del split:


Se me quedó este mensaje escrito sin enviar...
Cierre en -10%


----------



## ladrillator salvation (7 Abr 2022)

el dogma que se ha formado en torno a las meme stocks no lo entiendo, como tampoco entiendo muchas de las habladurías de los grupos de telegram. ¿Me puede alguien explicar....

a- Por qué dicen que cuando haya una crisis del copón las meme stocks van a subir como un cohete porque los margin calls, beta negativa, etc etc... PERO SIN EMBARGO cuando el mercado está bajista GME y AMC no solo no suben sino que son las primeras en caer una brutalidad?

b- Por qué la inmensísima mayoría de inversorcillos odian las opciones (sí, incluso las call) y consideran que es FUD terrible tradearlas PERO SIN EMBARGO se hacen pajas cada viernes a ver cuántas calls entran en el dinero para hipotéticamente subir el precio la semana entrante?


----------



## antoniussss (8 Abr 2022)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> el dogma que se ha formado en torno a las meme stocks no lo entiendo, como tampoco entiendo muchas de las habladurías de los grupos de telegram. ¿Me puede alguien explicar....
> 
> a- Por qué dicen que cuando haya una crisis del copón las meme stocks van a subir como un cohete porque los margin calls, beta negativa, etc etc... PERO SIN EMBARGO cuando el mercado está bajista GME y AMC no solo no suben sino que son las primeras en caer una brutalidad?
> 
> b- Por qué la inmensísima mayoría de inversorcillos odian las opciones (sí, incluso las call) y consideran que es FUD terrible tradearlas PERO SIN EMBARGO se hacen pajas cada viernes a ver cuántas calls entran en el dinero para hipotéticamente subir el precio la semana entrante?



Te contesto sobre lo segundo.

Porque para un particular sin información privilegiada las Calls son la manera de perder más fácil tu dinero y más a estos niveles de precios.

Te pajeas pensando en que la gente que maneja millones y miles de millones, con información o bajo su riesgo, van a querer que se ejecuten.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (11 Abr 2022)

Pulte Group, es la tercera empresa de construcción de viviendas más grande de los Estados Unidos según la cantidad de viviendas cerradas


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (12 Abr 2022)

Buenos días !

Carta de Furlong









GameStop Files Preliminary for Virtual Annual Meeting, Letter from CEO Matt Furlong, GameStop Due Diligence • GMEdd.com


GameStop has filed their Preliminary Schedule 14A ahead of the 2022 Annual Shareholder Meeting where investors are anticipating to vote on a stock split...




gmedd.com





Para votar en la junta del Split Dividend:


> Only stockholders of record as of the close of business on April 8, 2022 are entitled to vote at the annual meeting and any postponement or adjournment thereof.



También dicen otras cosas interesantes como que están "obsesivamente centrados en el largo plazo" y que están haciendo y seguirán haciendo inversiones, contrataciones y mejoras para mejorar la satisfacción del cliente y ampliar los horizontes de la empresa en el comercio electrónico, gamers blockchain, Metaverso y Cryptos, y que el objetivo del Split es poner un precio más bajo para que los inversores que lo deseen puedan hacerlo de manera más cómoda.

Grandes, Team !


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (12 Abr 2022)

A ver si sube esto a $200 y se anima a volver la gente !

Tanto HoLd y tanto Zen mode que cuando posteo algo.... oigo eco !!


----------



## Naga2x (12 Abr 2022)

Yo sigo teniendo mis míseras 3 acciones ad aeternum.


----------



## chocolate (12 Abr 2022)

Does It Matter That GameStop's Split Will Be a Stock Dividend? | The Motley Fool


Just how different is it from a cash dividend?




www.fool.com





*Just how different is it from a cash dividend?*

*GameStop* ( GME 3.26% ) wants to split its stock for the first time in 15 years. While many were caught off guard by the video game retailer's announcement, some investors were also confused because it wants the split to be "in the form of a stock dividend."
Everyone is familiar with cash dividends -- a company pays you money every month, quarter, or at some other frequency to own the stock -- but not so much a stock dividend, even though most companies describe their splits as a dividend. 

*Tesla* (NASDAQ: TSLA), for example, also recently announced that it wants to split its stock in the form of a stock dividend. But many internet stock traders seem to think that because GameStop has a high percentage of shares sold short, the language has special significance. 
So does it matter that the video game retailer will split its stock as a dividend, or is this really just boilerplate and much ado about nothing?







*Buying into the meme stock frenzy*

Because GameStop was one of the first meme stocks and continues as one today, its stock rarely trades on its fundamentals. One of the hallmarks of meme stocks is their share price tends to move more in relation to chatter on internet stock boards and social media than on what its business looks like.

GameStop became a meme stock poster child a year ago because chat room discussions rallied individual retail investors behind its vastly shorted stock. Believing they could initiate a short squeeze by buying the stock and causing its price to rise, hedge funds and other short-sellers would be forced to cover their positions. And they were right.

Shares of GameStop soared as high as $483 a share last January but had fallen back to around $80 a share last month before a new rally caused them to double in value, at which time the retailer announced plans to split the stock.

GameStop's stock remains heavily shorted, with more than 26% of its float sold short. But that's far below the level it stood at a year ago, when the short sellers overplayed their hand and sold more shares short than were in circulation. According to financial analytics firm S3, short interest in GameStop reached as much as 141.8% of its float at its peak on Jan. 4.

As GameStop bulls piled into the stock, buying up its shares or stock options, which caused market makers to buy the underlying stock, few if any shares were left available for shorts to cover their position, and the stock rocketed higher.







*Playing the short game*

But GameStop's stock split isn't likely to affect short sellers. While shorts would be required to pay a cash dividend if GameStop issued one, a stock dividend works pretty much the same for all investors regardless of whether you're short or long. The effect is to increase the share count and lower the share price using the split ratio. 

For example, an investor with 10 shares of stock trading for $100 that splits 2-for-1 will now own 20 shares, but they will be worth $50 each. A short-seller who shorted 10 shares will have to buy back 20 shares after the split, but also at $50 apiece. There are no extra shares to pay back because it's a "dividend."

In fact, the dividend aspect of the split only affects the company's accounting -- basically how much it keeps in its retained earnings account -- and not much else. By declaring it a stock dividend, GameStop's cash balances won't be affected by it as they would be with a cash dividend, and the stock split won't trigger a new "gamma squeeze" on its shares.

*Ready to roar?*

Stock splits are seen as bullish signs from a company, and studies show stock prices tend to rise after the announcement as well as after the split happens, even though nothing about the company changes.

It may or may not be notable that GameStop's stock is down by more than 12% since the announcement, but investors should still consider the fundamentals of the company before investing, because it can't trade on hype forever. 

I still wouldn't short GameStop's stock, because, as economist John Maynard Keynes is reported to have remarked, "The market can remain irrational longer than you can remain solvent." But that doesn't means the stock is a buy, either. And certainly not because GameStop is splitting its stock.


----------



## chocolate (12 Abr 2022)

Uy, que faltaba la Jenni

*GameStop Corp. (GME)*
NYSE - Nasdaq Real Time Price. Currency in USD

*151.42*+4.49 (+3.06%)
As of 10:27AM EDT. Market open.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (12 Abr 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Does It Matter That GameStop's Split Will Be a Stock Dividend? | The Motley Fool
> 
> 
> Just how different is it from a cash dividend?
> ...



Un poquito FUD me parece este artículo; al menos deja clara su postura para no engañar a nadie (no me pondría corto que con estos locos nunca se sabe)



> A short-seller who shorted 10 shares will have to buy back 20 shares after the split, but also at $50 apiece. There are no extra shares to pay back because it's a "dividend."



Ya, sólo tendrían que comprar unas poquitas acciones post-split al mismo precio post-split, ya.... pero ¿y si en realidad están cortos en más acciones de las existentes? ¿Van a crear otra vez X acciones sintéticas post-split ? Igual no caben en el mundo tantas sintéticas, y las tienen que amontonar en donde antes estaban las torres gemelas

Probably nothing, serán cosas mías


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (19 Abr 2022)

Buenas tardes

Cuaderno de Bitácora:

Andamos defendiendo los $140, con volumen de unos 2.5millones de acciones al día. Borrow fee entre 5.7%-7.5%
Pulte sigue dando mucho bombo a GMe pero con compritas pequeñas (va por $160k en total, a un precio medio de $143)

Ayer o antes de ayer RC respondió un tweet de Elon Musk dándole la bienvenida al activismo... a ver si se anima Tito Elon y ayuda con el despegue de GME, que él sabe de cohetes

Y hoy nuevo Tweet de RC... con comentario en Reddit para los amigos de la nave del misterio:



(ando por esos grupos de Telegram y se me olvida postear por aquí,a ver si alguien lo anima !)

HoLd !!


----------



## antoniussss (21 Abr 2022)

Para los que holdean cantidades importantes por lo del mercado NFT de GameStop.

El otro día salió que el primer NFT o no se qué que pagaron 2 o 6 millones de euros fue a revenderlo y le ofrecieron como puja mas alta 1.000 €............

¿Estáis tan seguros de que el NFT es una mina de oro?


----------



## Naga2x (21 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Para los que holdean cantidades importantes por lo del mercado NFT de GameStop.
> 
> El otro día salió que el primer NFT o no se qué que pagaron 2 o 6 millones de euros fue a revenderlo y le ofrecieron como puja mas alta 1.000 €............
> 
> ¿Estáis tan seguros de que el NFT es una mina de oro?



Si hablamos del NFT del primer tweet, fue ridículo:








El comprador del NFT del primer tuit intenta venderlo por 48 millones de dólares y la máxima oferta que recibe es de 280 dólares


Pagó 2,9 millones de dólares por el NFT del primer tuit de Jack Dorsey en marzo de 2021. Ahora lo ha intentado revender, con nefastos resultados. Sina Estavi...




www.xataka.com




.

Pagó 2,9 millones de dólares por el NFT del primer tuit de Jack Dorsey en marzo de 2021 

*colocó el NFT en OpenSea por unos 48,8 millones de dólares* 

la máxima oferta que había recibido fue de unos 280 dólares


----------



## anikii (21 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Para los que holdean cantidades importantes por lo del mercado NFT de GameStop.
> 
> El otro día salió que el primer NFT o no se qué que pagaron 2 o 6 millones de euros fue a revenderlo y le ofrecieron como puja mas alta 1.000 €............
> 
> ¿Estáis tan seguros de que el NFT es una mina de oro?



La gracia del NFT en este caso es que cuando una empresa está en short en una accion, son ellos los que deben pagar el dividendo en el caso de que la empresa de dividendos por accion. Si esos dividendos en lugar de ser dinero son NFT numerados y con un límite máximo al máximo de acciones disponibles (62 millones eran?) entonces los que estan en short se ven obligados o a cerrar el short para no tener que pagar con esos NFT o a conseguir de alguna forma los NFT para dárselos a quien corresponda. Y si no existen mas de 62 millones (porque es el número total de acciones) y hay por ejemplo 200 millones de acciones, les es imposible pagar ese dividendo.

Igualmente, lo que entendí que pretendian hacer era dar más acciones en ese split. Es decir, que si tienes 1 accion, recibes 2 acciones por accion que tengas (3:1). Eso si no aumentan el límite de issued stock, que CREO estaba en 200millones ahora. Si lo suben a 1 billon podrian darte 6 acciones por cada acción que tu tengas (7:1).

Igualmente, lo del mercado NFT de GameStop no es solo para comprar y vender monos o gatitos. Si lo hacen, ten presente que será para darle una buena utilidad. Implementarían los NFT a los videojuegos para que si te sale una espada en un juego, esta exista como NFT único y la puedas vender a alguien. O para que tus juegos digitales sean NFT y puedas revenderlos en el secondary market.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (21 Abr 2022)

Bien respondido anikii !
Así es

Cuaderno de Bitácora:

Hoy abrimos en $148
La teoría de ayer del 4/20 se fue al garete
RC sigue con su tweets
Ayer Netflix metió un bajonazo gordo y nuestros amigos de Melvin (fondo Corto de Citadel) dicen que cierran .... para abrir otro nuevo
Se habla en Reddit de una nueva Regla para la SEC que podría acabar con el MOASS favoreciendo el cierre de cortos, que ha metido mucho miedo pero me ha gustado lo que dice este hilo al respecto:

TLDR: 
No pueden cerrar si no vendemos. El Split les va a joder.
Si para los SHF fuera tan fácil como cambiar unas leyes ¿por qué no lo han hecho antes?
La caída de Netflix les hace perder mucha pasta, mucha munición, mucho colateral para cubrir su cortos... su hora se acerca, intentarán meter todo el miedo posible y usarán todas sus trampas ¿o a caso teníamos dudas?
Hold y DRS --> MOASS


----------



## jorlau (22 Abr 2022)

Este año da gusto votar en Computershare








HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## chocolate (22 Abr 2022)

Melvin Capital to shrink after GameStop losses -source


Melvin, which lost nearly $7 billion early last year by betting on stocks like GameStop would tumble, is targeting a size of between $4.5 billion-$5 billion and told investors that its maximum total assets under management should remain between $6.5 billion and $7 billion until June 2027, when...




finance.yahoo.com










U.S. House Financial Services Committee holds hearing on Gamestop, social media and stock short selling
Thu, April 21, 2022, 11:00 PM

(Reuters) - Melvin Capital Management is planning to shrink to $5 billion from the $8.7 billion it managed at the end of March, aiming to become more nimble to seek better returns, said a source familiar with the matter.

Melvin, which lost nearly $7 billion early last year by betting on stocks like GameStop would tumble, is targeting a size of between $4.5 billion-$5 billion and told investors that its maximum total assets under management should remain between $6.5 billion and $7 billion until June 2027, when this threshold could be changed, the source said.

To remain within this limit, Melvin intends to return capital to investors every time it reaches $7 billion for more than 90 consecutive days, according to the source who did not want to be identified because the discussions are private.

Gabe Plotkin, the founder of Melvin, had been betting since 2014 that GameStop shares would tumble as the world shifts away from the brick-and-mortar video retailer's offerings.

But retail investors banded together to support GameStop, sending it surging more than 2,500% in January 2021. By the end of the month, Plotkin had closed the short position on the so-called meme stock, but the hedge fund lost 39% last year.

Melvin intends to charge fees ranging from 15% to 25% under this new structure, down from its previous performance fee of 20% to 30%, the source said.

The Wall Street Journal and CNBC reported earlier on the fund's restructuring.
(Reporting by Carolina Mandl, in New York, and Manya Saini in Bengaluru; Editing by Amy Caren Daniel, Bernard Orr)


----------



## antoniussss (23 Abr 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Bien respondido anikii !
> Así es
> 
> Cuaderno de Bitácora:
> ...



Con todos los respetos, después de año y medio, las tontás de acertijos-fechas (a miles), las "famosas nuevas reglas de la SEC que todas desencadenan MOASS", las gilipolleces de Ryan Cohen de DRS/Votar con la manera esa especial, que si ahora el "Split"..... mierda, mierda y más mierda absoluta.

Que finalice ya la restructuración y el mercado online lider, esperemos que lo del mercado NFT sea algo serio, novedoso frente a lo existente y no una puta mierda HYPE.

Cuentas económicas /financieras equilibradas.

Queremos ver ya HECHOS, no OCURRENCIAS.


----------



## marbruck (24 Abr 2022)

Lo del NFT es puro hype, Game Stop ser revolucionario por meterse en el tema de los NFT: hype al cuadrado.

Señores, yo me salgo. He tenido algunas ganancias pero no veo venir el MOASS. Suerte a los que siguen.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (25 Abr 2022)

marbruck dijo:


> Lo del NFT es puro hype, Game Stop ser revolucionario por meterse en el tema de los NFT: hype al cuadrado.
> 
> Señores, yo me salgo. He tenido algunas ganancias pero no veo venir el MOASS. Suerte a los que siguen.



Ciao Marbruck !

Acuérdate de nosotros cuando mires a la luna


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (27 Abr 2022)

Buenos días

Cuaderno de Bitácora:
La Mar está jodida, llevamos días duros... andamos por los $127€
Sin embargo, la nave es sólida y confiamos en el capitán y la tripulación
La Mar no parece agua salada.... es un cielo lleno de estrellas... la luna cada vez se ve más grande.... ¿estoy delirando o estamos en un cohete camino del espacio?


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (4 May 2022)

Buenas tardes

Cuaderno de Bitácora
Nos hemos acostumbrado a la mala mar, andamos por los $118 en estos momentos a la espera del Pirata Powell esta tarde sobre las 20:30

Seguimos holdeando con diamond hands


----------



## jorlau (5 May 2022)

Ya falta menos






__





GameStop Wallet


Manage, send and receive cryptocurrencies and NFTs. Explore Ethereum and the world of Web3.




wallet.gamestop.com






HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (6 May 2022)

Espero que hayais aprovechado la oportunidad promediado a la baja vendiendo las más altas en este ultimo 200 y quedandoos con las más bajas (Menos de 100)....... vienen meses "interesantes" bursatiles a nivel global.


aunque conociendoos, habreis comprado mas a 200 xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (6 May 2022)

Buenas tardes

Antonio, ya tú sabes que $200 sigue siendo precio de rebajas 
Pero sí, mejor comprarlas a $100

P.d. esto no es un consejo financiero


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (9 May 2022)

Buenas tardes

Cuaderno de Bitácora:

En estos momentos estamos con -10% diario en aprox $102, continúa la sangría.
Tras la subida de tipos de Tito Powell; también se había hablado de reducir $95 Billones al mes de aquí a Junio el apuntalamiento al mercado, y se está notando. También las Cryptos llevan días cayendo en picado.
Los más viejos del lugar beben grog en sus descansos mientras nos recuerdan que lo vieron bajar de $240 a $40 poco antes de despegar hacia los $400; no hace tanto estábamos en $77. 
Hijos del Verano, no habéis visto nada aún.


----------



## antoniussss (9 May 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Antonio, ya tú sabes que $200 sigue siendo precio de rebajas
> Pero sí, mejor comprarlas a $100
> ...




Precio de rebajas es cercano a 40 y viendo el percal mundial yo si hubiera tenido a mas de 120 compradas las hubiera vendido hasta el 200 y me hubiera quedado con las de menor coste a menos de 100.

ahora que cada cuál haga lo que quiera, en estos casos siempre se tiene que tener en mente lo peor, y más con un trileo descarao.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (10 May 2022)

Cielo rojizo de nuevo

Ayer perdimos los 3 dígitos, una vez más en nuestra historia.
En estos momentos de nuevo rondando el -10% tras un arranque Pump and Dump de libro
$89 dice mi pantalla.

Sigo preparando munición para el Dip. 
Esta vez nada de promediar mientras baja. Sólo entraré después de haber recuperado un 15% desde mínimos. o yo qué sé ya qué hacer.

Confío en la acción, en sus gestores, que compraron a $180 y $120, y que sabemos que los shorts lo van a intentar todo antes de morir

Se puede hacer muy largo y profundo hasta el split y todavía podemos caer más después antes de remontar 

Menos mal que no necesito ese dinero y puedo holdear 20 años tan ricamente

HoLd !!


----------



## Vivoenalemania (11 May 2022)

Me he pulido los ahorros de un año en Amc pero al menos me lo paso bien


----------



## antoniussss (11 May 2022)

Yo tengo una teoria pacodemierda que cuando las shitcoins no valgan nada, es el momento de entrar fuerte en gme, en tanto las cuentas economicas de gme muestren una mejoria sustancial de manera estructural.

Y cuando, pongamos, gme este en 10.000 y entren los cryptosubnormales diciendo que se va a 1 millon para ser ricos ellos, soltarselas amablemente.

Teoria paco de bar.


----------



## jorlau (12 May 2022)

+ 16 % y ya nos han parado


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (12 May 2022)

Ya han parado GME varias veces, cuando baja no la paran los cabrones.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (12 May 2022)

HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Irene Adler (12 May 2022)

Shurs, los churumbeles, el curro y el Hilo de la guerra de Ucrania me tienen absorbida pero mi corazón y mis 4 duros están con vosotros hasta que nos vayamos to the moon o al infinito y más allá (la frase preferida de mi chiquitajo de 5 años) 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 May 2022)

Buenas tardes

Irene ! un placer tener noticias tuyas. Yo llegué cuando casi marchabais todos los míticos del hilo pero hago lo que puedo por darle vidilla. Sois geniales !.

Cuaderno de Bitácora
Se me cruzan los recuerdos de los últimos días... caímos a 77$ subimos a 108$, creo incluso que fue en el mismo día... pero andamos por los $89 así que no entiendo nada, lo mismo lo he soñado.
Lo que no he soñado es el Catacrak del SP y el Nasdaq y el Apocalipsis Crypto porque ahí siguen.... y lo sé porque.... porque la Luna ya no está ahí ! o bueno, Luna ha reducido su tamaño en un 98% que viene a ser parecido

En cualquier caso es seguro que queda un día menos para el MOASS


----------



## jorlau (13 May 2022)

Añadir a lo que dice Margarito, que ayer pararon la cotización de GME 4 veces, dicen que por la volatilidad.

Hoy de momento ya la han parado una vez cuando iba por 103, casualmente 103 es el maix pain de las opciones de esta semana.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (13 May 2022)

Parece que el 80 es el numero magico y sube con furia cada vez que lo toca.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (20 May 2022)

Buenos días

Aquí seguimos, holdeando tan ricamente cerca de los $100
El SI, short Interest, bien arriba al 10,2% y los 71 días seguidos de utilización del 100% acciones cortas disponibles anticipan que llegará algo bueno. La otra vez que llegó a tantos días de utilización acabó con en el Squeeze de Enero'21, y fueron unos ¿90? días aprox.
Parece que algo se mueve para hoy con el NFT Market de GME





GameStop NFT


Power to the players. Power to the creators. Power to the collectors.




nft.gamestop.com


----------



## chocolate (23 May 2022)

GameStop unveils crypto wallet ahead of its NFT marketplace launch


On Monday, American video game retailer GameStop unveiled a new wallet designed for crypto transactions and NFTs...




watcher.guru


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (26 May 2022)

Buenos días

Ayer tuvimos un día estupendo con subida cercana al 30%, nada menos.
De $90 a $115

Todo normal, seguro que los cortos ya cerraron en su día y esto son sólo los malvados retards que quieren hundir las pensiones de los pobres cotizantes


----------



## jorlau (26 May 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Ayer tuvimos un día estupendo con subida cercana al 30%, nada menos.
> De $90 a $115
> ...



Menos mal q los cortos cerraron hace más de un año, porque ayer +30% y hoy de momento más 15%, muchos retard malvados tiene q haber.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (27 May 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (27 May 2022)

El fondo de cobertura tras el short squeeze de GameStop cierra sus puertas | Benzinga España


Melvin Capital, el fondo de cobertura que acortó fuertemente las acciones de GameStop, se retira del juego definitivamente




es.benzinga.com


----------



## Tars (27 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> El fondo de cobertura tras el short squeeze de GameStop cierra sus puertas | Benzinga España
> 
> 
> Melvin Capital, el fondo de cobertura que acortó fuertemente las acciones de GameStop, se retira del juego definitivamente
> ...



Entonces hold o no


----------



## Hamtel (27 May 2022)

Tars dijo:


> Entonces hold o no



Hold to the end


----------



## jorlau (27 May 2022)

Tars dijo:


> Entonces hold o no



"Se retira.. " manda huevos, como si hubiera tenido otra opcion.

Melvin Capital, dirigido por Gabriel Plotkin, el mejor inversor de su generación, segun los peces gordos de walstret.

Sus posiciones cortas fueron absorbidas por Citadel, uno de los jefes finales.

Citadel en sus cuentas anuales de 2021 reportaba ingresos de 65 mil millones, por acciones vendidas todavía no entregadas.

O sea 65 mil millones por vender una cosa q no tienes ni es tuya eso si q es un negocio.

Que kabrones


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (28 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> El fondo de cobertura tras el short squeeze de GameStop cierra sus puertas | Benzinga España
> 
> 
> Melvin Capital, el fondo de cobertura que acortó fuertemente las acciones de GameStop, se retira del juego definitivamente
> ...



maravilloso


----------



## LUIS MARIN (28 May 2022)

Eso que podria significar??


----------



## mike69 (28 May 2022)

Que se han ido con el culo en llamas y ahora la acción puede subir libremente. 

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## chocolate (30 May 2022)

GameStop Stock: Is This A Perfect Setup For A Short Squeeze? - Meme Stock Maven


GameStop stock could be on the verge of new short squeezes, as the stars appear to align for the “meme mania” favorite once again.




www.thestreet.com





Hoy no abre wall street?


----------



## Leovigildo (30 May 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> GameStop Stock: Is This A Perfect Setup For A Short Squeeze? - Meme Stock Maven
> 
> 
> GameStop stock could be on the verge of new short squeezes, as the stars appear to align for the “meme mania” favorite once again.
> ...



Pues tiene pinta que no, es el festivo memorial day, que se hace cada último lunes de mayo.









Memorial Day - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jorlau (30 May 2022)

Tars dijo:


> Entonces hold o no




Por supuesto que hold y sobre todo DRS.

Cada acción DRS es como mínimo una acción menos que puede ser usada en nuestra contra.


Aquí dejo un extenso e interesante 





HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## cuasi-pepito (31 May 2022)

Se sabe algo de la decision de la junta de accionistas y el split de acciones? Se supone que era para el 28 no?


----------



## jorlau (31 May 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Se sabe algo de la decision de la junta de accionistas y el split de acciones? Se supone que era para el 28 no?



No, la Junta es el jueves dia 2

Mañana dia 1 son los resultados del primer trimestre de 2022


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (1 Jun 2022)

No es por crear hype... pero id pensando qué vais a hacer con tanto dinero 
Quedan días !
O semanas !!
Incluso añosss !!!
Pero llegará


----------



## Hamtel (1 Jun 2022)

Ojo al AH que se está disparando la cosa


----------



## Hamtel (1 Jun 2022)

SEC Filing | Gamestop Corp.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Jun 2022)

GameStop Reports First Quarter Fiscal Year 2022 Results | Gamestop Corp.







gamestop.gcs-web.com


----------



## antoniussss (1 Jun 2022)

Que desastre de resultados, como siempre.

Me espero al sesudo analisis de superstonks de que son buenisimos.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## jorlau (1 Jun 2022)

A 30 de abril de 2022, 12,7 millones de acciones DRS



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (2 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Que desastre de resultados, como siempre.
> 
> Me espero al sesudo analisis de superstonks de que son buenisimos.



Fijate si hay desastre, que cada trimestre con el hype que había, ("La supuesta reducción de los intereses a pagar gracias a devolver algunos prestamos con la pasta "robada" con las 2 ampliaciones de capital"), el beneficio neto, bueno más bien, las pérdidas netas, deberían ir reduciendose cada trimestre.................y es al revés, las perdidas netas son mayores que las perdidas netas del trimestre anterior, que ya fue malísimo, y así desde hace muchos trimestres desde el año 2021.


Voy a ver el Superstonks, me voy a divertir leyendo.


----------



## jorlau (2 Jun 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ojo al AH que se está disparando la cosa



Si, paso de 120 a 132, pero rápidamente reajustaron el algoritmo y lo dejaron en piloto automático entre 120-122.

Al menos no nos tiraron un 30% como en otras llamadas de ganancias, quizás estén guardando la munición para hoy que es la junta de accionistas .


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (2 Jun 2022)

Gamestop

*Transcripción de resultados del primer trimestre de 2022*
DD ‍
Anfitrión sin nombre: [0:00]
Saludos y bienvenidos a la llamada de ganancias del primer trimestre de 2022 de GameStop. En este momento, todos los participantes están en modo Escuchar solamente. Una breve sesión de preguntas y respuestas seguirá a la presentación formal. Corrección: No habrá una sesión de Preguntas y Respuestas después de la presentación formal. Si alguien necesita la asistencia de un operador durante la conferencia, presione *0 en el teclado de su teléfono. Ahora tengo el placer de presentarles a su anfitrión, Matt Furlong, CEO.
Matt Furlong: [02:51]
¡Gracias y buenas tardes! Agradecemos a todos nuestros accionistas la pasión y el apoyo continuos. El entusiasmo sigue siendo un diferenciador y un motivador adicional para todos nosotros en GameStop. No lo damos por sentado y nunca lo haremos. Antes de repasar las iniciativas y los resultados de los últimos trimestres, también quiero, una vez más, agradecer a nuestro equipo por continuar brindando un fuerte enfoque e intensidad a nuestra misión. Se sigue aceptando el cambio en nuestras tiendas, centros logísticos y oficinas. Un énfasis constante en el cliente se está consolidando en todos los niveles de la organización. Esto seguirá siendo clave a medida que persigamos un crecimiento sostenido de las ventas, establezcamos ofertas más amplias en electrónica de consumo y lancemos nuevos productos alineados con el futuro a largo plazo de los juegos.
[3:44]
Durante el primer trimestre, nos enfocamos específicamente en dos áreas principales: continuar reconstruyendo y fortaleciendo nuestro negocio de comercio después de años de inversión insuficiente y buscando oportunidades de crecimiento en las verticales de juegos de criptomonedas, NFT y Web3. Todo lo cual esperamos que sea cada vez más relevante para los jugadores del futuro.
[4:06]
Con respecto a nuestro negocio de comercio, seguimos trabajando para expandir pragmáticamente la selección de productos, mejorar las velocidades de entrega y fortalecer la experiencia de compra en la tienda y en línea. También hicimos inversiones adicionales en nuestra variedad, infraestructura, tecnología y talento. Nuestras considerables inversiones en Key 1 [¿Q1?] deberían ayudarnos a completar nuestro ciclo de reconstrucción.
[4:30]
Con respecto a las nuevas ofertas orientadas hacia el futuro de los juegos, nuestro equipo de blockchain continúa impulsando el progreso en lo que respecta al avance de nuevos productos, la profundización de las asociaciones y el establecimiento de la presencia de GameStop en las comunidades de activos digitales. Un resultado de estos esfuerzos fue el lanzamiento el mes pasado de GameStop Wallet, una billetera de activos digitales que permite a los jugadores y otros almacenar, enviar, recibir y usar criptomonedas y NFT en aplicaciones descentralizadas. La billetera, que tiene descargas significativas y una calificación de cinco estrellas en Chrome Store, permitirá transacciones en nuestro nuevo NFT Marketplace cuando se lance en el segundo trimestre. Creemos firmemente que los activos digitales son fundamentales para el futuro de los juegos.
[5:17]
En conjunto, creemos que estas inversiones e iniciativas priorizadas durante el último trimestre nos están posicionando para convertirnos en un negocio más diversificado y centrado en la tecnología.
Permítanme pasar ahora a nuestros resultados financieros para el primer trimestre:
Las ventas netas aumentaron un 8 % a poco menos de $1400 millones en comparación con aproximadamente $1300 millones durante el mismo período en 2021. Como se indicó anteriormente, el crecimiento de los ingresos a largo plazo es una métrica principal mediante la cual creemos que los accionistas deben evaluar nuestra ejecución. Los gastos de venta, generales y administrativos [gastos de venta, generales y administrativos] fueron de $452,2 millones, o el 32,8 % de las ventas en comparación con los $370,3 millones, o el 29 % de las ventas en el primer trimestre del año pasado. Reportamos una pérdida neta de $157,9 millones o $2,08 por acción diluida en comparación con una pérdida neta de $66,8 millones o una pérdida por acción diluida de $1,01 en el primer trimestre del año anterior. No hubo costos importantes de transformación, transacción o relacionados durante el período.

6:30]

Volviendo al balance general, terminamos el trimestre con efectivo y equivalentes de efectivo de $1,040 millones. Aproximadamente $ 340 millones más que al final del primer trimestre del año pasado. Continuamos manteniendo una posición de efectivo considerable incluso mientras invertimos en inventario para mejorar los niveles de existencias, satisfacer la mayor demanda de los clientes y mitigar el impacto total de los problemas de la cadena de suministro global. Al final del trimestre, no teníamos préstamos bajo nuestra línea ABL [Préstamo basado en activos] ni deuda, aparte de un préstamo a plazo sin garantía y de bajo interés asociado con la respuesta del gobierno francés a COVID-19. Los pasivos totales, en comparación con el primer trimestre del año pasado, se redujeron en $8,4 millones.

Los gastos de capital para el trimestre fueron de $10,8 millones, una disminución de $3,9 millones con respecto al primer trimestre del año pasado. Anticipamos que el CapEx seguirá manteniéndose en niveles modestos a medida que hacemos inversiones pragmáticas en nuestra infraestructura y tecnología. En el primer trimestre, el efectivo fluyó de las operaciones con una salida de $303,9 millones, en comparación con una salida de $18,8 millones durante el mismo período del año pasado. Esto no incluye el impacto de $ 76,9 millones adicionales recibidos en los ingresos de las ventas de activos digitales que se incluyen en las actividades de inversión. Para satisfacer la demanda de los clientes e impulsar el crecimiento de las ventas en medio de la estrecha cadena de suministro, mantuvimos un inventario valorado en $917,6 millones al cierre del trimestre en comparación con $570,9 millones al cierre del primer trimestre del año anterior. En términos de nuestra perspectiva, no estamos brindando una guía formal en este momento.

[8:18]

Quiero concluir mencionando el año pasado y nuestro camino a seguir en 2022. Nos propusimos hace 12 meses lograr algo sin precedentes en nuestra industria: transformar un minorista tradicional en decadencia en una organización impulsada por la tecnología que satisfaga las necesidades de los clientes a través de tiendas, propiedades de comercio electrónico y a través de mercados digitales emergentes y comunidades en línea. Nuestro crecimiento y el lanzamiento de nuevos productos tecnológicos, como nuestra billetera de activos digitales y el próximo NFT Marketplace, demuestran que, de hecho, estamos comenzando a transformarnos. En los próximos trimestres y años vamos a seguir adoptando el cambio poniendo al cliente en primer lugar y centrándonos en el valor de las acciones a largo plazo.

[9:04]

Lo dejaré ahí por este trimestre. Como siempre, nuestra junta y gerencia aprecian el entusiasmo y el apoyo de quienes más importan: nuestros clientes, empleados y, por supuesto, los accionistas de GameStop. Gracias.

Anfitrión sin nombre: [9:21]

Esto concluye la conferencia de hoy. Puede desconectar sus líneas en este momento. Gracias por su participación.



Además de todo esto, yo recalcaria los 12,7 millones de acciones DRS a 30.04.22, o sea, registradas a nombre de pequeños inversores, y que lleva una progresion de aumento de 1 millon de acciones DRS al mes.

Creo que no ha habido ni hay ninguna empresa con esta base de pequeños i versiones con acciones registradas a su nombre.

Tenemos más acciones que el propio presidente Ryan Cohen (9,1 millones) o que Vanguard ( 5,9 millones) y BlackRock ( 5,2 millones) juntos (11.1 millones).



Somos la ballena, jajajaja



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Jun 2022)

Buenos días

Copio esto de los resultados que he visto en un grupo de Telegram:

“”Creemos que estos futuros esfuerzos de transformación son un aspecto importante de nuestro negocio continuo para permitir la creación de valor a largo plazo para nuestros accionistas. En consecuencia, priorizamos el crecimiento de los ingresos a largo plazo y el liderazgo del mercado sobre los márgenes a corto plazo. La Compañía continuará invirtiendo en iniciativas de crecimiento, mientras continúa priorizando el mantenimiento de un balance sólido””
- Podrían haber sido rentables los últimos 2 trimestres. La mayor parte de esa pérdida es inventario, y mirando la cadena de suministro, es un movimiento de previsión excelente.

El inventario no causa pérdidas, es responsabilidad crediticia o efectivo; inventario de débito.
La pérdida en este caso es causada por una línea SGA alta
Paciencia y a largo plazo , 2, 5 o 10 años


1 billón en efectivo 
1 billón en inventario .
Un buen futuro le espera a la compañía , se necesita tiempo para hacer un buen whisky.

La empresa informa en un 10Q que ya han entregado los documentos solicitados a la SEC de la investigación que se inició por el movimiento de enero 21

--> Acciones en computershare:

30-10-21 ........ 5.2 millones (+3.7 millones)
29-01-22 ........ 8.9 millones (+3.7 millones)
30-04-22 ........ 12.7 millones (+3.8 millones)


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (2 Jun 2022)

Se acabó la junta y los resultados de la votación:
Aprobada la ampliación de acciones. Más adelante se plantearán si se hace split y cómo, teniendo en cuenta el estado del mercado y el interés de los accionistas. Más o menos
En estos momentos +4.5% GME en $126, con minimos del día en 115 y máximos a esta hora en$133

No hay prisa, es sólo cuestión de tiempo.
Just HoLd


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Jun 2022)

De webull 





(tener que recortar tanto un screenshot de móvil tiene cojones)


----------



## antoniussss (3 Jun 2022)

Joder macho esto es ya un clasico, resultados de mierda, subidon jajajaja

Cuidado pues


----------



## cuasi-pepito (3 Jun 2022)

Pues tiene buena pinta la wallet NFT de Gamestop, hasta puedes hacer swap en ella.

Otros proyectos tienen que crear sus propios juegos, que tengan éxito, para que así su market place de nfts + billetera + token tenga éxito...aquí los juegos ya existen, y están funcionando.

A ver si lo ponen en marcha de una puta vez.


----------



## jorlau (3 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Pues tiene buena pinta la wallet NFT de Gamestop, hasta puedes hacer swap en ella.
> 
> Otros proyectos tienen que crear sus propios juegos, que tengan éxito, para que así su market place de nfts + billetera + token tenga éxito...aquí los juegos ya existen, y están funcionando.
> 
> A ver si lo ponen en marcha de una puta vez.



El mercado NFT han dicho q antes q acabe el segundo trimestre, q para GME es el 31 de julio.

Soy neófito en esto de las wallets, la primera q me hice fue la de loopring y ahora la de GameStop y las veo bien pero no sabría compararlas con otras.

En reddit dicen q la de gamestop para interactuar con el mercado y la de loopring para usarla de "banco".

Por cierto q es hacer swap ¿?


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## mariano2004 (3 Jun 2022)

Intercambios de monedas es el swaps. Compras lrc con eth, por ejemplo


----------



## Hamtel (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (7 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes

ya decía yo que me sonaba eso de "Work"... es el ticker en bolsa de Slack, no sé si estará relacionado pero me acordaba de un hilo de reddit.. ¿oferta pública de acciones tras el split ? una nueva empresa ? dividendo en acciones de otra empresa ?


----------



## chocolate (8 Jun 2022)

Short sellers raise bets against GameStop and AMC to highest level in a year as Wall Street sees more pain ahead


Short interest is equivalent to 23% of GameStop's float; for AMC that figure is 22%, according to data from S3 Partners.




www.marketwatch.com





Last Updated: June 8, 2022 at 8:07 a.m. ETFirst Published: June 7, 2022 at 2:25 p.m. ET






Investors are once again working up the fortitude to bet against GameStop and AMC roughly 18 months after last January’s infamous “meme stock” short squeeze sent GameStop shares surging more than 1,000%.

That move was so sharp that it eventually prompted Robinhood HOOD, -4.28% and other retail brokerages to restrict trading — a decision that prompted a congressional hearing and widespread outrage.

At least one hedge fund, Melvin Capital, lost billions on its bet against GameStop GME, +14.36%, forcing it to seek an emergency cash infusion. More than a year later, Melvin decided to wind down.

Although short interest is now nowhere near the exaggerated levels that preceded January 2021’s historic rally, data from S3 Partners shows that short interest in both GameStop and AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc. AMC, +9.37% is looking elevated once again, having reached its highest level in about a year. By comparison, shortly before the trading frenzy really kicked off 18 months ago , short interest in GameStop reportedly exceeded 100%, which is possible since shares can, in theory, be borrowed and sold short more than once.

The recent rise in short interest was noted in both company’s earnings reports: GameStop reported its earnings for the first three months of 2022 last week, while AMC reported last month.

According to the S3 Partners data, short interest is equivalent to 23% of GameStop’s float.





SOURCE: S3 PARTNERS
And for AMC, that figure is 22%.





SOURCE: S3 PARTNERS

Wall Street analysts who cover GameStop and AMC are generally pessimistic. Analysts expect earnings per share to contract for both stocks heading into the next fiscal year, according to the FactSet median estimate.

And there’s good reason for that — at least as far as GameStop is concerned. Wedbush’s Michael Pachter, who has been covering GameStop since February 2002, says investors have good reason to be skeptical.

“The fundamentals are bad, with spending on new initiatives (NFT marketplace, crypto wallet) wiping out the little bit of profits we expected them to earn from their core business,” Pachter said. “They lost money in the holiday quarter for the first time ever…and their cash balance declined by around $700 million over the last three quarters. They burned $300 million in cash in the most recent quarter, but some of that was an inexplicable buildup of inventory (they don’t answer questions, so no idea what they are doing).”

GameStop shares rallied ahead of their latest earnings report, but have drifted lower since. They are down nearly 10% since the start of the year, while AMC shares have fallen more than 50% in that time. GameStop shares ended Tuesday up 14.4% at $146.50, compared with a 52-week high of $344.66. AMC shares closed with a gain of 9.4% at $13.07, compared with a 52-week high of $64.96.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (8 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes 
A tope de FUD en las noticias de GME.
Vamos por el buen camino


----------



## Hamtel (11 Jun 2022)

WSJ News Exclusive | SEC Is Investigating Goldman Sachs Over ESG Funds


The agency’s civil investigation is focused on Goldman’s mutual-funds business, according to people familiar with the matter.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Hamtel (13 Jun 2022)

Vaya hostiazo se están pegando las bolsas y las cryptos. Es el final.


----------



## sergioms95 (13 Jun 2022)

Parece que la tendencia es bajista en todos los aspectos. EEUU ,Europa y ya nos digo sobre España. La única positiva es Naturgy y en el total del continuo NYESA Y BORGES BAIN .Ésta última porque las espectativas del fin del año natural son buenas al subir precios y tener producción propia.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (14 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes

Pro memoria, en estos momentos:

GME: $120
LRC: 0.34$
BTC: $22.135
SP500: 3760
GLD: $1816

En un contexto de importante inflación, drenando liquidez y reciente subida de tipos USA que avanza más subidas, anuncio de subidas de tipos en UE, Gasoil a 2€/l, anuncio de crisis alimentaria y energética, vivienda por las nubes, Rusia vs Ukrania... importantes correcciones de las bolsa, sangría crypto ( ha pasado de tocar los 3Trillions de Cap a estar por debajo de 1Trillion)
Madrid 14, Nadal 14

Y seguro que me dejo algo

Salud apes y apettes !


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## MargaritoBuendia (27 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes

Cuaderno de Bitácora

Días sin escribir porque no hay mucho que contar. Sólo esperar a que nos den nuestro dinero mientras siguen con sus trampas tratando de ganar un día más de vida.

Seguimos teniendo una gran directiva, un balance saneado, esperando el anuncio del NFT Market antes del 30 de Julio ... y el comodín del dividendo y un ejército de apes dispuestos a comprar, DRS y gastar los ingresos de una vida en nuestro negocio mientras holdeamos tan ricamente

Ah ! y en estos días salió el informe de la investigación de la SEC donde queda claro que son cómplices de los fondos cortos, que ha habido chanchullos y que decidieron no ejecutar el margin call.

Ahora mismo
$130
-3%

Rentabilidades Year To Day:
SP500: -18%
BTC: -55%
Oro: +1%
Repsol: +28%
Apple: -21%
Amazon: -33%
GME: -15%


Salud !


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (6 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes

Cuaderno de bitácora

La vida sigue igual... esperando al MOASS, el precio está mal.
Inflación disparada, se habla en Ana Rosa que después del verano viene el fin del mundo, que la gente lo sabe y que quieren disfrutar este verano a calzón quitado. Rusia sigue en Ukrania, los MassMadia hablando de racionamiento energético este invierno en Francia, Holanda, Alemania... bolsas siguen cayendo.. se habla de petróleo a $300 barril, pero ayer bajó de $100 después de mucho tiempo. Gasoil a más de 2€, Euribor apretando.
Ah ! y Euro/Dolar casi 1:1 !!

Y en estos momentos bajamos un 1%

$118

Sigue siendo buen precio de compra, para mí, claro está pero me he prometido no aumentar posición hasta $80, bueno vale, $90
Y un pequeño swap que he hecho saliendo a $125 para volver a entrar a $115 rascando alguna más.
Y enredando con LRC
Y siguiendo de reojo a BBBY

También he leído por ahí que a $40 la empresa podría usar su efectivo para comprar el float completo y forzar el MOASS (si es que es verdad lo que pensamos de que hay más sintéticas de las posibles)
Con un poco de ayuda de Ryan y otros, a $70 seguro que también les salens las cuentas de comprar float y provocar MOASS.
A $190 les empieza a picar a los SHFs el tema de llamada al margin. 
A $250 ya les escuece pero bien y no sería fácil para ellos seguir pateando la lata.
Holdear, amigos y amiga Irene, DRS si podéis. WAGMI

Ración de Hype, que sé que os gusta, y también tenéis derecho a haceros ricos:
¿ Sabéis que Ryan tiene las acciones de GME a un precio medio de $9.45 y metió unos $80 millones y que en BBBY ha metido $120 millones a un precio de $15.35 ? 
Pues hoy BBBY cotiza a $4.60 (Rango 52 semanas $4.38-$31.68) y el señor tiene una pasta en opciones de compra para Enero de 2023 que perdería si para entonces no sube mucho la acción (no recuerdo ahora el precio)

Salud, sed felices


No pongo links porque aquí no escribe nadie ya y el que los quiere los busca.
Además seguro que en la playa con el brillo del móvil y tal pues como que no os apetece. Sois los millonarios más vagos que he visto desde que Gareth Bale se fue del Madrid


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (6 Jul 2022)

Añado, recién leído por ahí: 102 días de 100% de utilización de cortos como cuando llegó el Squeeze de Enero'21 (también llamado falso MOASS y que luego parece que quedó claro que era simple FOMO porque los cortos NO han cerrado)


----------



## jorlau (6 Jul 2022)

Hola margarito la verdad es que hace mucha calor hasta para holdear.

Yo sigo holdeando y dereseando algunas acciones todos los meses y esperando el lanzamiento del mercado nft q según dijeron será antes del 31 de julio, por lo q esta al caer.

Mientras me entretengo jugando en la billetera gamestop a juegos árcade en nft q me regalaron en uno de los foros de redit, estoy enviciado con uno q se llama "ladrillo a ladrillo".

Lrc lo mantengo en la billetera loopring, q es como el drs de las criptos.

En cuanto a bbby también he picado algo, por eso de diversificar y tal.Ahora hay una gran discusión en los foros , que si es una distracción , q si es un aliado, q si no se que.

La verdad q su situación financiera es más delicada q la de gme en su día, pero a menos de 5$, yo no la veo mala inversion y más cuando RC compro 9 millones de acciones a un precio medio de 15$ y tiene opciones call a enero/2023 a strike entre 60 y 80 $, o eso dicen.

Hoy he hecho mi primer drs de bbby desde ibkr, el agente de transferencia es ast, ahora toca esperar las cartas.

Los apes dicen q a estos precios en un par de meses de drs compramos la empresa entera.


Mientras esperamos moass hay q distraerse.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (6 Jul 2022)

Gamestop anuncia división en forma de dividendo 4 a 1

*Editar: El 6 de julio de 2022, GameStop Corp. (la "Compañía") emitió un comunicado de prensa anunciando que su Junta Directiva había aprobado y declarado una división de acciones de cuatro por uno en forma de dividendo en acciones. Cada accionista registrado de la Compañía al cierre de operaciones del 18 de julio de 2022 recibirá tres acciones adicionales de las acciones ordinarias de Clase A de la Compañía
por cada acción ordinaria de Clase A que posea en ese momento, que se distribuirán después del cierre de operaciones el 21 de julio. de 2022. Se presenta una copia del comunicado de prensa como Anexo 99.1 de este Informe actual en el Formulario 8-K y se incorpora aquí como referencia.*


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## nraheston (6 Jul 2022)

Y dividendo.

El unico "problema" va a ser rellenar el modelo W8 para los impuestos en USA


----------



## jorlau (6 Jul 2022)

Dividendo

Que hace lo mismo pero no es lo mismo.

Divide el precio entre cuatro pero la empresa entrega 3 nuevas acciones a los poseedores de los 76 millones de acciones "reales" emitidas.

Los cortos sintéticos tendrán q triplicar la creación de ellos y los prestamistas de acciones "reales" (sobre todo vanguard) querran recuperar sus 5 millones de acciones prestadas para recibir sus 15 millones de acciones del dividendo.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (7 Jul 2022)

Debo de ser muy retrasado pero para ser un dividendo en acciones, la empresa tiene que tener esas acciones en autocartera o comprarlas en el mercado y repartirlas al resto de accionistas.

Será lo que sea, pero no es un "Dividendo" sin más.

Es un Split, si 100 acciones tienen un precio de cada accion a 100 euros = 10.000 € en total, y se quiere dividir entre 10 el precio, los anteriores poseedores de acciones pasan a tener 1.000 acciones a 10 euros = 10.000 € en total. ; que es lo que decís de que por cada acción entregan 3 nuevas = 4 acciones, pero el precio de la acción se divide entre 4.

Vamos, que a no ser que haya más info, no sé de dónde sacáis que sea un dividendo y por que nadie en corto tiene que hacer nada.


P.D. Operaciones como estas por lo que he vivido en otras acciones se hacen como cortina de humo y luego llevan consigo un desplome brutal, cuidado pues.


----------



## nraheston (7 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Debo de ser muy retrasado pero para ser un dividendo en acciones, la empresa tiene que tener esas acciones en autocartera o comprarlas en el mercado y repartirlas al resto de accionistas.
> 
> Será lo que sea, pero no es un "Dividendo" sin más.
> 
> ...



En alguna de esas operaciones pudo haber sido un reverse split, que se usa para evitar ser delistada.

Pero este split es más reminiscente del de Tesla, que le salió muy bien a Elon Musk.

Yo aprovecharé para comprar más GME como muy tarde el día 18, que es el último en que computan las acciones para que se multipliquen por 4.

Después, si a partir del 22 hay descuentos, compraré más.

Le estoy ganando dinero a ACRX, y estoy expectante de que RDBX y CRXT se incrementen para poner una porción de los beneficios en GME


----------



## jorlau (7 Jul 2022)

En la última votación de la junta de accionistas del pasado mes de junio, uno de los puntos fue aprobar la autorización a la empresa para emitir hasta 1000 millones de acciones nuevas.

De esos 1000 millones la junta va utilizar unos 218 millones ( 3 x 76 millones) y los va a entregar a los accionistas en forma de dividendo.

En un split 4 a 1 una acción se trocea en 4 y el precio se divide.
En un split dividendo a una acción se le asignan 3 acciones nuevas y el precio se divide.

A nosotros como inversores individuales ambos casos nos da igual, o eso creo.

Pero a los corredores q prestan las acciones, a los fondos de cobertura q venden las acciones prestadas en corto y a los creadores de mercado q venden acciones q no tienen para entregarlas más tarde, pero no encuentran y fallan en la entrega (FTD), no les da igual, ya q las implicaciones contables y fiscales si les afectan.

El último split dividendo q recuerdo fue el de Tesla hace 2 o 3 años, y el precio subió mucho, en este caso ya veremos.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## damasquinado (9 Jul 2022)

Musk es la versión antropomórfica de una criptomoneda.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> En la última votación de la junta de accionistas del pasado mes de junio, uno de los puntos fue aprobar la autorización a la empresa para emitir hasta 1000 millones de acciones nuevas.
> 
> De esos 1000 millones la junta va utilizar unos 218 millones ( 3 x 76 millones) y los va a entregar a los accionistas en forma de dividendo.
> 
> ...




Hay un detalle que se te ha pasado.

Han autorizado emitir hasta 1000 millones de acciones nuevas, de las cuales 218 millones son para el split ese o dividendo o como coño lo queráis llamar que da lo mismo que da.


Pero quedan otras 792 millones que pueden emitirse como "Ampliaciones de Capital" follándose a base de bien a los "Holdeadores" y robandoles todo su dinero, cuestión que han hecho 2 veces, y la ultima fue en la cosa más asquerosa que jamás he visto en bolsa, ni en los peores chicharros que te puedas echar en cara (Sí, crear una expectacion y un evento unico para la junta de accionistas con los votos esos que eran la ostia y había que hasta pagar para votar, para saber cuantas acciones estaban creadas artificalmente y follarlas, y a los que follaron fueron a los tontos del reddit con una ampliación de capital tras la junta y bajando de 340 a 72 hace un par de meses, jamás volvió a hablarse de esos "votos únicos y brutales").


Ahí queda eso, CUIDADO PUES, EN MAYUSCULAS.


----------



## jorlau (10 Jul 2022)

La emisión de nuevas acciones (o ampliaciones de capital) por parte de las empresas,son anunciadas y publicadas con anterioridad y cada accionista toma una decisión en base a sus intereses y si además el efectivo recaudado por la empresa es usado en su mejora y crecimiento, redunda en beneficio del accionista.

La emisión de "nuevas" acciones ( o "ampliaciones de capital") por parte de los creadores de mercado ( q en el caso de gme es de la misma empresa del fondo de cobertura más corto) no se anuncian ni se publican y consisten en vender acciones q no tienen, para entregarlas más tarde, pero nunca entregan y se convierten en FTD y el efectivo recaudado van a los bolsillos de los creadores de mercado, perjudicando a las empresas y doblemente a los accionistas.
Eso sí que es asqueroso.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (11 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> La emisión de nuevas acciones (o ampliaciones de capital) por parte de las empresas,son anunciadas y publicadas con anterioridad y cada accionista toma una decisión en base a sus intereses y si además el efectivo recaudado por la empresa es usado en su mejora y crecimiento, redunda en beneficio del accionista.
> 
> La emisión de "nuevas" acciones ( o "ampliaciones de capital") por parte de los creadores de mercado ( q en el caso de gme es de la misma empresa del fondo de cobertura más corto) no se anuncian ni se publican y consisten en vender acciones q no tienen, para entregarlas más tarde, pero nunca entregan y se convierten en FTD y el efectivo recaudado van a los bolsillos de los creadores de mercado, perjudicando a las empresas y doblemente a los accionistas.
> Eso sí que es asqueroso.
> ...




Si claro, las dos veces que en 2021 nos metieron ampliacion de capital en vendiendo en el propio mercado nos avisaron un monton.


----------



## jorlau (11 Jul 2022)

Que alguien no se entere de nada no significa q las cosas no se anuncien ni se publiquen








GameStop Completes At-The-Market Equity Offering Program | Gamestop Corp.







gamestop.gcs-web.com











GameStop Completes At-The-Market Equity Offering Program | Gamestop Corp.







gamestop.gcs-web.com





HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (11 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Que alguien no se entere de nada no significa q las cosas no se anuncien ni se publiquen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues claro que nos enteramos, el propio 9 de junio vendí casi todo a 300 el día siguiente del anuncio. El anuncio fue esa misma noche de la junta de accionistas pumpeada hasta los cielos.

Me vas a contar a mi si me enteré o no.


----------



## jorlau (11 Jul 2022)

Pues me alegro de que te fuera bien, pero no digas q no lo sabías.

Lo que no sabe ni tu ni nadie si has comprado después es si la acción es una de esas que nunca se entregan.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## anikii (11 Jul 2022)

GME ya podia generar hasta 300 millones de acciones, aunque en su momento solamente tenian 76 millones. Lo de subir el limite a 1000 millones que se votó en la ultima junta de accionistas se rumoreó que era para hacer un split dividend de estos 7 a 1, es decir, por cada accion que tuvieras te regalaban 6 como si fuera un dividendo.
Que hayan hecho un 4:1 ahora quiere decir que quizas mas adelante haran un 3:1. Podrian hacerlo sin problemas.


----------



## Cebolleta (11 Jul 2022)

Yo ya soy millonario.


----------



## Hamtel (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (11 Jul 2022)

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hamtel (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## jorlau (12 Jul 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1120138





*GameStop lanza el mercado NFT*

11 de julio de 2022
*Versión beta pública en vivo en https://NFT.Gamestop.com*
GRAPEVINE, Texas--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jul. 11, 2022-- Game Stop Corp.(NYSE: GME) ("GameStop" o la "Compañía") anunció hoy que ha lanzado su mercado de tokens no fungibles ("NFT") para permitir que los jugadores, creadores, coleccionistas y otros miembros de la comunidad compren, vendan e intercambien NFT. . El mercado NFT de la empresa es un mercado sin custodia basado en Ethereum Layer 2 que permite a las partes poseer verdaderamente sus activos digitales, que están representados y asegurados en la cadena de bloques. El mercado, al que se puede acceder en https://nft.gamestop.com , permite que las partes se conecten a sus propias carteras de activos digitales, como la recientemente lanzada GameStop Wallet . Con el tiempo, el mercado ampliará la funcionalidad para abarcar categorías adicionales, como juegos Web3, más creadores y otros entornos de Ethereum.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## anikii (12 Jul 2022)

Ya han abierto el NFT Marketplace. Uno de reddit (aqui dejo el post original) ha creado un bot que recoge la web de lo que llevan comprado/vendido. Ya llevan 1M en menos de 12h de mercado jaja


----------



## antoniussss (12 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Pues me alegro de que te fuera bien, pero no digas q no lo sabías.
> 
> Lo que no sabe ni tu ni nadie si has comprado después es si la acción es una de esas que nunca se entregan.
> 
> ...




Pues no, no lo sabíamos, igual que no sabes ahora si realmente va a haber ampliaciones de capital por la puerta de atrás aunque "aprueben" en Junta la Posibilidad de hacerla.

Lo que hay son aprobaciones en junta de accionistas de la posibilidad de poder hacerlo, pero dada la misión que había que era reventar cortos a millones y que la acción subiera a los cielos, los inversores "creemos" que el Cohen de los cojones va a esperarse a hacerla cuando la acción valga 10.000 y no, 300, que ni recuperaron los pillados del primer pumpeo.

Los detalles son importantes

Y más si no es para pagar todo el pasivo del balance y que no deba absolutamente nada y jamás quiebre, no, pagarón unos "Paco" "Prestamos", lo anunciaron a bombo y platillo para que los ignorantes económicos repitieran como loros que "no hay deuda", pero en la contabilidad sigue apareciendo que debe miles de millones de €.

Y más si encima la pasta recaudada la usa en "Oscuros y nada transparentes cuestiones" como gastarse cientos y cientos y cientos de millones en el " crear el mercao NFT", que lo mismo son 3 monos y no cuesta ni 3 millones de euros hacerlo, pero como es algo tan opaco y poco transparente, gastarse 500 millones está bien, de los cuáles 220 pueden ser para el propietario de las cosas esas NFT, 250 para el propio Ryan Cohen en sobres devueltos y realmente 30 para pagar el asunto.


----------



## jorlau (12 Jul 2022)

Las empresas tienen que cumplir normas y no pueden actuar directamente contra los cortos ni pueden recomendar abiertamente a sus accionistas q hagan DRS sus acciones.

Si lo tienes tan claro dejate de bla bla bla bla y no pierdas el tiempo y ponte corto.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (12 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Las empresas tienen que cumplir normas y no pueden actuar directamente contra los cortos ni pueden recomendar abiertamente a sus accionistas q hagan DRS sus acciones.
> 
> Si lo tienes tan claro dejate de bla bla bla bla y no pierdas el tiempo y ponte corto.
> 
> ...



Pura charlatanería, ninguna norma ha obligado a GameStop difundir y promocionar en las sombras en el Reddit de SuperStonks lo de las votaciones de la junta de no se que manera electronica que habia hasta que pagar para descubrir cuantas acciones sinteticas se habian emitido y ese mismo día en pura histeria meter una ampliación de capital en ese justo, preciso momento en 340 dolares la accion.

Lo que si obliga una norma legal es si declaras perdidas cuantiosas cada año, más un PASIVO que no DEUDA bancaria bastante grande frente a unos parámetros, es a hacer una ampliación de capital o declararte en quiebra técnica y liquidar la empresa.


Así que con la información del párrafo anterior, y el futuro tan prometedor contable que lleva haciendo Ryan Cohen, CUIDADO PUES.


----------



## jorlau (12 Jul 2022)

No se como después de más de un año te sigues preocupando de una mierda de empresa q va a la quiebra presidida por un cantamañanas como es este Ryan Cohen.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (12 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> No se como después de más de un año te sigues preocupando de una mierda de empresa q va a la quiebra presidida por un cantamañanas como es este Ryan Cohen.
> 
> 
> HOLD
> ...



Yo no entiendo tampoco como una persona puede hacer 2 cosas:

-Hablar siempre bien del presidente de una cotizada, comerle la polla y todo está bien, sin cobrar por ello. (Está el dicho que la bolsa son como las putas, está prohibido enamorarse de una acción)

-Después del bluff antológico del DRS de las votaciones, ahora hacer DRS de las acciones y promocionarlo compulsivamente. ¿Te has parado alguna vez a pensar en las consecuencias? ¿Has informado convenientemente a Hacienda de que tienes no se cuánta pasta en un país extranjero? ¿Qué pasa si vendes y te lo quieres traer? ¿Sabes el papeleo que tienes que hacer de la ostia? ¿Qué pasa si cambia alguna norma legal y te hacen como en Rusia que congelan financieramente los activos? ¿Qué pasa legalmente si ComputerShare se da el piro?


¿Pensáis alguna vez? Encima por una parida que ya se hizo y no fue a nada, y volvéis a caer en la misma piedra pero esta vez jugandoos los dineros.

¿Qué pasa si algun forero rebotao le manda a Hacienda este enlace de los del DRS en un país extranjero o tiene un colega funcionario?


----------



## jorlau (12 Jul 2022)

_En fin ...


HOLD_


y si puede DRS


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Jul 2022)

Puede ser un full, pero de lo que conozco del mundillo este de los NFTs varias cosas:

1) La wallet Gamestop me parece de calidad, eso no implica nada, pero por lo menos no es algo cutre para salir al paso.

2) El market place para ser beta no tiene mucho que envidiar a otros markets más consolidades.

3) Después del tema monos y demás tonterias (rarezas en las coleccciones, reveals, while lists en discord oara optar a NFTS..) pues me parece que los NFT para videojuegos es uno de los temas que más claramente va a hacer de los nft algo util

Eso si, se habla mucho de gaming y metaversos pero está todo muy muy verde, una cosa es que se hable y otra la realidad...pero el market y la wallet de gamestop son buenos y no un mero paso de expediente.


----------



## jorlau (13 Jul 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Puede ser un full, pero de lo que conozco del mundillo este de los NFTs varias cosas:
> 
> 1) La wallet Gamestop me parece de calidad, eso no implica nada, pero por lo menos no es algo cutre para salir al paso.
> 
> ...



Muy buen aporte por alguien que entiende del tema, gracias.

No entiendo mucho de esto pero otra cosa a destacar seria que al estar soportado en la capa L2 de ethereun las tarifas de gas para las transacciones son mucho más económicas y accesibles para la mayoría.

Gamestop se ha tomado muy en serio esto de la blokhain y en el último año ha contrado a unos 600 profesionales relacionado con ello, lo que ha lastrado sus cuentas al ser sólo gasto en una línea de negocio con cero ingresos, hasta ahora, veremos como va en el futuro.

Personalmente soy optimista pero es solo mi opinión.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (13 Jul 2022)

No os equivoquéis porque no os deseo ningún mal, aquí me quedan 20 acciones y vuestra suerte será la mía.

Podrá haber Moass, quién sabe, puede que sí, puede que no, pero no será contablemente por las cuentas de GME, será un hecho externo.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Jul 2022)

Yo no sé quién es subnormal.

Yo que argumento una postura cuando desde 2021 llevo posteando las cuentas economicas de GameStop, que fueron, son y parece que serán en corto/medio plazo una ruina.

O tú, registrado en 2022, que solo dices ñiñiñiñiiñiñiñ tonto, ñiñiñiñiñi subnor.

El contexto economico mundial que viene, más la ruina de cuentas economicas que hay, dan como mayor posibilidad la ostia padre bursatil de GME y eso es así y es un hecho objetivo científico.


Que en un caso ultraimprobable haya un choque de trenes entre ballenatos y se dispare a los cielos por vete tu a saber, pues podría ocurrir, como en Abengoa y otras mierdas mierdosas, se me viene a la mente muy conocida española Berkeley y su mina que nunca abre.


Para que Game Stop valga 100 por sus cuentas economicas, faltan 8 añazos y que lo del mercado NFT no se caiga a 0 patatero.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Jul 2022)

Una persona como tu que tiene que crearse nuevas cuentas cada x tiempo no tienen ni una sola fiabilidad. 

Yo tendre poca, desde la barra de bar, pero tu, que te ocultas en nuevas identidades por a saber que burradas y cagadas has dicho, tienes menos aun.


----------



## Hamtel (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## chocolate (21 Jul 2022)

'Squeezable' AMC, GameStop stocks break out to multi-month highs


Shares of both AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc. and GameStop Corp. surged to multi-month highs Wednesday, as they extended breakouts above previous chart...




www.marketwatch.com





*‘Squeezable’ AMC, GameStop stocks break out to multi-month highs*
*Both ‘meme’ stocks made S3’s list of 25 stocks most likely to benefit from a short squeeze*







Shares of both AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc. and GameStop Corp. surged to multi-month highs Wednesday, as they extended breakouts above previous chart resistance levels.

The rallies come after Ihor Dusaniwsky, managing director of predictive analytics at S3 Partners, said in a recent note to clients that the two “meme” stocks made his list of the 25 most “squeezable” U.S. stocks, or those that are most susceptible to a short-covering rally.

AMC’s stock AMC, +7.09% jumped 5.0% in midday trading, putting them on track for the highest close since April 20.
The movie theater operator’s stock’s gains in the past few months had been capped just above the $16 level, until it closed at $16.54 on Monday to break above that resistance area. On Tuesday, the stock ran up as much as 7.7% to an intraday high of $17.82, before suffering a late-day selloff to close down 1.% at $16.36.






FACTSET, MARKETWATCH
GameStop shares GME, +4.65% powered up 3.8% toward their highest close since April 4.
On Monday, the stock closed above the $150 level for the first time in three months, after multiple failures to sustain intraday gains to around that level over the past couple months.






FACTSET, MARKETWATCH
Meanwhile, S3’s Dusaniwsky provided his list of 25 U.S. stocks at most risk of a short squeeze, or sharp rally fueled by investors rushing to close out losing bearish bets. Read more about the mechanics behind short selling.
Dusaniwsky said the list is based on S3’s “Squeeze” metric and “Crowded Score,” which take into consideration total short dollars at risk, short interest as a true percentage of a company’s tradable float, stock loan liquidity and trading liquidity.
Short interest as a percent of float was 19.66% for AMC, based on the latest exchange short data, and was 21.16% for GameStop.
*Don’t miss*: These are the most important things to check on a stock’s quote page before deciding whether to buy or sell.

He said an additional variable that makes a stock “squeezable” is substantial net-of-financing mark-to-market losses.

Over the past month, AMC’s stock has soared 37.0% and GameStop shares have hiked up 16.5%, while the S&P 500 index SPX, +0.59% has gained 7.8%.

“[T]he chances of getting a tap on the shoulder from a Chief Risk Officer to cut losses and get out of a trade is higher for these stocks,” Dusaniwsky wrote. “The higher chance that short sellers may be forced to buy-to-cover will only help push stock prices even higher — and making the squeeze even tighter for the shorts still in the stock.”

AMC, which had about $1.50 billion in short interest still open as of Monday’s close, was 16th on Dusaniwsky’s list, and GameStop, with $1.92 billion in short interest, was 24th.

*Also read*: Short sellers raise bets against GameStop and AMC to highest level in a year as Wall Street sees more pain ahead.

*Read more*: AMC may have been a meme-stock darling, but weakness in some key areas has the company on shaky ground.

Meanwhile, the top 5 stocks on Dusaniwksy’s list were those of Faraday Future Intelligent Electric Inc. FFIE, -16.25%, Canoo Inc. GOEV, +3.50%, Gossamer Bio Inc. GOSS, +0.08%, Verve Therapeutics Inc. VERV, +11.21% and Lightwave Logic Inc. LWLG, +9.63%


----------



## chocolate (22 Jul 2022)

GameStop's Stock Split Was Today. Shares Fell 7%.


The stock began trading on a split-adjusted basis Friday, meaning one share was worth one-fourth of what a share was worth previously.




www.barrons.com





*GameStop Stock Is Splitting to $38. Trading Starts Friday.*






GameStop Stock Is Splitting to $38. Trading Starts Friday.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Jul 2022)

Suerte, vuestra suerte será la mia


----------



## jorlau (22 Jul 2022)

HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (22 Jul 2022)

Yo he comprado unas cuantas para redondear a 500. Si cae algo más compraré otras 100 o 200. También tengo de objetivo tener 1.000


----------



## Hamtel (22 Jul 2022)

Yo aún no he recibido el split. No puedo vender las que compré antes de hoy.


----------



## jorlau (22 Jul 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Yo aún no he recibido el split. No puedo vender las que compré antes de hoy.



Yo tengo 5 en Degiro pues me las han vendido al precio de ayer y me han comprado 20 al precio de hoy, con dos cojones, split dividendo dicen.

En un broker de un banco me han bajado el precio por acción pero tengo las mismas, dicen no se q pollas del custodio q hasta dentro de 4 o 5 días, y una polla.

Menos mal q la mayoría las tengo drs en computershare, sin problemas.



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (22 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Yo tengo 5 en Degiro pues me las han vendido al precio de ayer y me han comprado 20 al precio de hoy, con dos cojones, split dividendo dicen.
> 
> En un broker de un banco me han bajado el precio por acción pero tengo las mismas, dicen no se q pollas del custodio q hasta dentro de 4 o 5 días, y una polla.
> 
> ...



Sí. Yo las tengo en broker de banco español y lo mismo. Me han bloqueado las 100 que tenía y me han puesto el precio actual. El custodio es Morgan Stanley. Ahora parece que palmo dinero, jajaja

A mí, en las ventas en la bolsa estadounidense, siempre me han tardado 24 horas en pasármelas a cuenta.

En Degiro no tengo nada de GME. Las tengo en el broker del banco que me daba más confianza. Creo que voy a abrir cuenta en IB


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

NI IDEA QUE ROLLO SE TRAEN CON LOS TRANSFORMERS





@GameStop



The crackle of unreleased energy. The feeling that something big is about to happen… when you know you’re in the calm before the storm. Welcome to Zord Ascension Project, the next evolution of Lightning Collection. Pre-order the Dragonzord - https://bit.ly/3v63YMX








​


----------



## Hamtel (27 Jul 2022)

Aún no me han hecho el split. Me dicen que hoy no, MAÑANA. Putos bancos de mierda


----------



## Panko21 (1 Ago 2022)

Alguno sabe de reeds? Parece que han hecho una cerrada de cortos xq ha subido un 30%.


----------



## jorlau (2 Ago 2022)

Hemos recibido realmente las acciones de la división en dividendos ( split dividend) de GME o los brokers sólo nos han hecho una división (split)







"Has The DTC Failed To Deliver GameStop’s Dividends?" Medium.com Article : Superstonk







out.reddit.com






Y esto es lo que ha pasado en Alemania









GameStop


Die GameStop Corp. hat Anfang Juli einen Aktiensplit in Form einer Stockdividende beschlossen. Die BaFin hat – auch aufgrund einiger Hinweise von Anlegern – die depotführenden Banken angehalten, die Einlieferung der jungen Aktien sicherzustellen.




www.bafin.de







GameStop Corp. resolvió una división de acciones en forma de dividendo en acciones a principios de julio. BaFin, también debido a algunas indicaciones de los inversores, ha dado instrucciones a los bancos custodios para garantizar el depósito de las nuevas acciones.

Sin embargo, técnicamente, hasta ahora los proveedores de datos relevantes han tratado la medida de capital como una división de acciones y no como un dividendo en acciones. Sin embargo, el 29 de julio de 2022, los proveedores de datos individuales cambiaron el tipo de acción corporativa a un dividendo en acciones, pero lo revirtieron el 1 de agosto de 2022. Para los bancos custodios individuales, esto puede requerir un recálculo puramente técnico, pero debe implementarse. dentro de unos días. Las tenencias de acciones viejas y nuevas ya en custodia de estos bancos no se verán afectadas por este recálculo.

HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (3 Ago 2022)

Latency Arbitrage: siempre a través de IEX recomiendan comprar en EE.UU.

A Kenny parece no gustarle.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (5 Ago 2022)

*Press Release*


* AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. Announces Special Dividend of AMC Preferred Equity Units *
Company Release - 8/4/2022



LEAWOOD, Kan.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. (NYSE: AMC) (the “Company,” or “AMC”), announced today that it has declared a special dividend of one AMC Preferred Equity unit (an “AMC Preferred Equity Unit”) for each share of AMC Class A common stock, par value $0.01 per share (the “Common Stock”), outstanding at the close of business on August 15, 2022. The special dividend is expected to be paid at the close of business on August 19, 2022.
The Company has applied to list its AMC Preferred Equity Units on the New York Stock Exchange (“NYSE”) under the symbol “APE” starting August 22, 2022 and each AMC Preferred Equity Unit is designed to have the same economic and voting rights as one share of Common Stock.
The AMC Preferred Equity Units can convert into Common Stock, but only if the Company proposes and investors vote to approve an increase in the number of authorized shares of Common Stock, in an amount at least sufficient to permit the conversion of the AMC Preferred Equity Units into Common Stock (through a “Common Stock Amendment”).
Regarding the dividend, Adam Aron, AMC Entertainment Chairman and CEO commented, “Today we are rewarding and recognizing our passionate and supportive shareholders, both to our shareholders in the U.S. and internationally, with a dividend of AMC Preferred Equity units that will trade on the NYSE under the ticker symbol APE. Shareholders will receive one AMC Preferred Equity unit for each company issued share of AMC common stock that they own. This means that based on our 516,820,595 shares outstanding, we will be issuing a dividend of 516,820,595 AMC Preferred Equity units.”
Aron added, “The issuance only to our shareholders of tradable AMC Preferred Equity units clarifies who is included in our current shareholder base, and provides another avenue for our investors to participate in the ongoing recovery and growth of AMC.”
Aron emphasized, “The dividend of AMC Preferred Equity units exclusively to our shareholders in our opinion is perhaps the single biggest action we will take in all of 2022 to fundamentally strengthen AMC for the long term. This new AMC Preferred Equity gives AMC a currency that can be used in the future to strengthen our balance sheet, including by paying down debt or raising fresh equity. As a result, this dramatically lessens any near-term survival risk for AMC, as we continue to work our way through this pandemic. It also can provide AMC with added capital enabling us to seek investment opportunities that could create significant shareholder value and could be transformative in nature. All of this is not good news for those who may be rooting against AMC.”
Aron continued, “As a show of appreciation of our shareholders, and to celebrate this AMC Preferred Equity unit dividend, AMC will be issuing an exclusive “I OWN APE” NFT. All 765,000 current AMC Investor Connect members, and new members who join by August 31, 2022, will be eligible to receive for free this unique NFT to symbolize ownership of the new AMC Preferred Equity unit security. In addition, based on the popularity of the original “I OWN AMC” NFT issued in January of 2022, AMC Investor Connect current members and new members who have joined by August 31, 2022 also will be entitled to receive an updated version of the original “I OWN AMC” NFT, again gratis with our compliments.”
Aron concluded, “This AMC Preferred Equity unit dividend has tremendous potential to create meaningful value for both AMC and for our shareholders as we continue on our glidepath to recovery and transformation into the new AMC – bigger, bolder, and stronger than ever before.”
The issuance of AMC Preferred Equity Units is made possible by the authorization approved by shareholders to issue AMC Preferred Equity in 2013. Each AMC Preferred Equity Unit is a depositary share and represents an interest in one one-hundredth (1/100th) of a share of the Company’s Series A Convertible Participating Preferred Stock (the “Preferred Stock”). Each share of Preferred Stock in turn is potentially convertible into one hundred (100) shares of Common Stock.
If the Common Stock Amendment is adopted by shareholders, each AMC Preferred Equity Unit will convert into one share of Common Stock and such Common Stock will be distributed upon conversion to holders of AMC Preferred Equity Units on a one-to-one basis (one share of Common Stock for each AMC Preferred Equity Unit held).
The record date for the AMC Preferred Equity Unit dividend is the close of business on August 15, 2022. However, the AMC Preferred Equity Unit dividend is expected to be paid as of the close of business on August 19, 2022. The NYSE has established August 22, 2022 as the ex-dividend date. If an investor sells our Common Stock before the ex-dividend date of August 22, 2022, that investor will not be entitled to the AMC Preferred Equity Unit dividend on the shares that are sold. Alternatively, if investors buy our Common Stock before the ex-dividend date August 22, 2022, they will be entitled to receive the AMC Preferred Equity Unit dividend on the shares purchased. *Investors who trade during this period should consult with their broker.*
Trading of the AMC Preferred Equity Units will commence on August 22, 2022 (the ex-dividend date) and at that time AMC shares will no longer be entitled to receive the AMC Preferred Equity Unit dividend. Investors should note that on the ex-dividend date (August 22, 2022) the price of AMC Common Stock is likely to decline to reflect the fact that the shares purchased on or after such date will no longer be entitled to the dividend.
For additional information about the AMC Preferred Equity Units, the Preferred Stock and the convertibility of the Preferred Stock into Common Stock, please visit the Company’s website at Stock Info - APE Dividend Info | AMC Theatres and refer to the Company’s current report on Form 8-K filed today with the Securities and Exchange Commission. The descriptions of the AMC Preferred Equity Units and the Preferred Stock are qualified by reference to the Form 8-K disclosures and exhibits.
*About AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc.*
AMC is the largest movie exhibition company in the United States, the largest in Europe and the largest throughout the world with approximately 950 theatres and 10,500 screens across the globe. AMC has propelled innovation in the exhibition industry by: deploying its Signature power-recliner seats; delivering enhanced food and beverage choices; generating greater guest engagement through its loyalty and subscription programs, website and mobile apps; offering premium large format experiences and playing a wide variety of content including the latest Hollywood releases and independent programming.
*Forward-Looking Statements*
This communication includes “forward-looking statements” within the meaning of the federal securities laws. Statements that are not historical facts, including statements about AMC’s beliefs and expectations, are forward-looking statements. In many cases, these forward-looking statements may be identified by the use of words such as “will,” “may,” “could,” “would,” “should,” “believes,” “expects,” “anticipates,” “estimates,” “intends,” “indicates,” “projects,” “goals,” “objectives,” “targets,” “predicts,” “plans,” “seeks,” and variations of these words and similar expressions. Examples of forward-looking statements include statements we make regarding future shareholder distributions, the listing of the AMC Preferred Equity Units on the NYSE for trading and the Common Stock Amendment, future balance sheet strengthening, including debt repayments, future capital and investment opportunities, potential shareholder value and potential recovery and transformation.
Additional factors, including developments related to COVID-19, that may cause results to differ materially from those described in the forward-looking statements are set forth under the caption “Risk Factors” and elsewhere in our most recent annual report on Form 10-K and quarterly report on Form 10-Q, as well as our other filings with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission (the “SEC”), copies of which may be obtained by visiting our Investor Relations website at investor.amctheatres.com or the SEC’s website at www.sec.gov.
You are cautioned not to place undue reliance on these forward-looking statements, which speak only as of the date they are made. Forward-looking statements should not be read as a guarantee of future performance or results and will not necessarily be accurate indications of the times at, or by, which such performance or results will be achieved. AMC does not intend, and undertakes no duty, to update any information contained herein to reflect future events or circumstances, except as required by applicable law.
Category: Company Release

View source version on businesswire.com: AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc. Announces Special Dividend of AMC Preferred Equity Units 
*INVESTOR RELATIONS: *
John Merriwether, 866-248-3872
InvestorRelations@amctheatres.com
*MEDIA CONTACTS: *
Ryan Noonan, (913) 213-2183
rnoonan@amctheatres.com
Source: AMC Entertainment Holdings, Inc.


Resumen:


----------



## jorlau (6 Ago 2022)

https://out.reddit.com/t3_wh760e?url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.gamestop.com%2Fstock-split%2F%3Fn&token=AQAAHKTtYh4-w8jFe6e9yk1_kOXcQX4Q6Cjy5ow6AuS_skqxhSFV&app_name=mweb




El 6 de julio de 2022, GameStop anunció una división de acciones de 4 por 1 en forma de dividendo en acciones, vigente a partir del 21 de julio de 2022, para los accionistas registrados el 18 de julio de 2022. La información fiscal relacionada con esta división de acciones puede ser encontrado aquí .

*Guía de GameStop para accionistas internacionales con preguntas relacionadas con la división *

_GameStop ha notificado a su agente de transferencia y a Depository Trust Company ("DTC") que algunos de nuestros valiosos accionistas en geografías internacionales todavía están tratando de determinar si han recibido el dividendo en acciones adecuado asociado con la reciente división de acciones 4 por 1 de la Compañía. . Tenga en cuenta que GameStop ya ha distribuido las acciones ordinarias requeridas para el dividendo en acciones a su agente de transferencia, que ha confirmado que posteriormente distribuyó la cantidad adecuada de acciones ordinarias a DTC para su asignación a las casas de bolsa y otros participantes. Recomendamos que los accionistas que utilicen una firma de corretaje se comuniquen con esa firma si tienen necesidades o preguntas. Los accionistas pueden querer informar a su firma de corretaje si recientemente movieron acciones a la lista registrada directa de la Compañía, 

Como siempre, apreciamos su inversión y entusiasmo. Aunque no podemos comprometernos con firmas de corretaje individuales, estamos monitoreando esta situación y lo mantendremos informado sobre cualquier actualización relevante que obtengamos a través de nuestro agente de transferencia o DTC. _




HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (6 Ago 2022)

https://out.reddit.com/t3_wh7qdf?url=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fryancohen%2Fstatus%2F1555676193071935489&token=AQAAXajtYj4nxBjrDoDRADCHEROSdrM5HrWM-DQFaYcEJIaM-YPi&app_name=mweb





"No preguntes que puede hacer tu empresa por ti pregúntate que puedes hacer tu por tu empresa"



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Buscape (6 Ago 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> https://out.reddit.com/t3_wh760e?url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.gamestop.com%2Fstock-split%2F%3Fn&token=AQAAHKTtYh4-w8jFe6e9yk1_kOXcQX4Q6Cjy5ow6AuS_skqxhSFV&app_name=mweb
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo las tengo en Degiro, y no me parece haber recibido ningún dividendo, ni más acciones, ni nada.

Quisiera reclamar a Degiro, pero no sé ni lo que debo preguntar.

Soy un simio irrecuperable, sorry


----------



## jorlau (6 Ago 2022)

Buscape dijo:


> Yo las tengo en Degiro, y no me parece haber recibido ningún dividendo, ni más acciones, ni nada.
> 
> Quisiera reclamar a Degiro, pero no sé ni lo que debo preguntar.
> 
> Soy un simio irrecuperable, sorry



Yo tengo algunas en Degiro y si miras en transacciones verás q te han vendido una acción al precio antiguo y te han comprado 4 al precio nuevo, algo extraño pero son sus procedimientos internos o eso dicen.

Si puedes y quieres podrías preguntarles educadamente que es lo que han hecho y porque, te dirán lo que les han dicho q digan y poco más.

Pero al menos notan q la gente hace preguntas por cosas q casi nadie preguntaba.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## SaitamaSensei (6 Ago 2022)

al final va a ser verdad que las acciones de gme son los padres y lo único que han repartido los brokers son papelitos


----------



## jorlau (7 Ago 2022)

SaitamaSensei dijo:


> al final va a ser verdad que las acciones de gme son los padres y lo único que han repartido los brokers son papelitos



Bueno, que la mayoría de las acciones que tenemos e los brokers son "fantasma" a mi no me sorprende, ya lo sabía.

Pero lo de la división de acciones en forma de dividendos de ahora es mucho peor.

Han "obligado" a los brokers y bancos internacionales ( a sabiendas o no) a crear acciones de la nada, y eso son palabras mayores.


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Ago 2022)

Motivo?


----------



## anikii (8 Ago 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Yo tengo algunas en Degiro y si miras en transacciones verás q te han vendido una acción al precio antiguo y te han comprado 4 al precio nuevo, algo extraño pero son sus procedimientos internos o eso dicen.
> 
> Si puedes y quieres podrías preguntarles educadamente que es lo que han hecho y porque, te dirán lo que les han dicho q digan y poco más.
> 
> ...



Aunque te den papelitos o "I owe you"'s, siempre puedes hacer DRS y obligarles a que te faciliten acciones reales. Aqui ya queda en manos de cada uno.


----------



## jorlau (8 Ago 2022)

anikii dijo:


> Aunque te den papelitos o "I owe you"'s, siempre puedes hacer DRS y obligarles a que te faciliten acciones reales. Aqui ya queda en manos de cada uno.




Por supuesto, no me fío un pelo de ningún broker.

El 95% de mis acciones las tengo DRS en Computershare y tengo unas pocas repartidas en varios broker solo para ver como manejan el tema.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Ago 2022)

creo que han parado cotizacion de gme y amc!!!


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Ago 2022)

reactivada y subiendo...a ver qué coño pasa



....y la vuelven a parar, y amc sigue...empiezo a pensar que tema gme es ya cuestión de estado hgpt


----------



## jorlau (8 Ago 2022)

Parada y paabajo, los mismos trucos de siempre hasta que les estalle

HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## anikii (8 Ago 2022)

@Buscape y @jorlau , como curiosidad (no pude hacer captura), pero vosotros visteis en DeGiro como la "Demanda" estaba a 250.000 durante el halt? Como si el precio de la acción tuviera que ser 250.000 dollares?


----------



## jorlau (8 Ago 2022)

anikii dijo:


> @Buscape y @jorlau , como curiosidad (no pude hacer captura), pero vosotros visteis en DeGiro como la "Demanda" estaba a 250.000 durante el halt? Como si el precio de la acción tuviera que ser 250.000 dollares?



He leído a otros q han visto cosas parecidas en otros brokers, pero yo personalmente no lo he visto.

Pero no me hace falta ver nada para saber que el precio que nos muestran esta mal y no de ahora sino desde hace tiempo.

Ya lo decía el gran DFV "el precio esta mal perra"


HOLD

y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (8 Ago 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Bueno, que la mayoría de las acciones que tenemos e los brokers son "fantasma" a mi no me sorprende, ya lo sabía.
> 
> Pero lo de la división de acciones en forma de dividendos de ahora es mucho peor.
> 
> ...



Más de una semana tardaron las mías en aparecer. Por fin las tengo.

Vaya subidón hoy


----------



## Buscape (8 Ago 2022)

anikii dijo:


> @Buscape y @jorlau , como curiosidad (no pude hacer captura), pero vosotros visteis en DeGiro como la "Demanda" estaba a 250.000 durante el halt? Como si el precio de la acción tuviera que ser 250.000 dollares?



Que va compañero, etsoy de vacaciones y bastante desconectado.

Haz pantallazo si ves que ocurre de nuevo, si puedes


----------



## Luke I'm your father (9 Ago 2022)

"Saludos, amigo. ¿Desea ser tan feliz como yo? Pues ahora tiene la oportunidad de serlo. Aprovéchela y envíe un dólar a 'Hombre feliz', calle Evergreen Terrace 741, Springfield. Dese prisa, la felicidad eterna está a solo un dólar de distancia."


----------



## antoniussss (10 Ago 2022)

Ahora entiendo lo del Split-Dividend y por qué no simplemente un split y qué diferencia había. En el Reddit por primera vez en mucho tiempo veo una buena publicación:


Si hubiera habido un split, simplemente todo se habría multiplicado por 4 las acciones y dividido en 4 el precio y sin más, un apunte contable.

Con el Split Dividend, GameStop entrega a Computer Share las acciones x 3 emitidas, Computer Share las entrega a sus DRS, y las que sobran, las transfiere al DTC para que se terminen de repartir entre los "accionistas restantes de otros brokers".

Eso no lo habíais explicado con ese detalle, porque la jugada es buenísima y habríamos hablado de ella 100 paginas.

Y van y resulta que "hay un fallo tesnico" que el DTC no entrega esas acciones sobrantes si no dice a los brokers que hagan un split normal "por error"...... BROOOTAL.

Hay 2 visiones:

- O todo es un truco y nada de esto ha pasao de verdad y se han inventao lo del fallo técnico para cazar pardillos
- O esto ha pasao y es el último clavo del ataud.


O MOASS o Infierno, no parece que haya término medio. Si finalmente le llega a todo el mundo el Split Dividend y ha sido un trileo, la pérdida de confianza ya será total y se irá a la mierda la acción; si no llegan es la señal para que todo dios entre a reventar cortos sintéticos.


Me flipa este foro porque las putas mierdas que no van a nada o nos trilean demostradamente, estáis todo el día dando por saco y vengo y os insulto (Aun siendo yo accionista tambien), y lo importantisimo, que es algo brutal, para lo bueno o para lo malo, tos callaos.


----------



## anikii (10 Ago 2022)

> Con el Split Dividend, GameStop entrega a Computer Share las acciones x 3 emitidas, Computer Share las entrega a sus DRS, y las que sobran, las transfiere al DTC para que se terminen de repartir entre los "accionistas restantes de otros brokers".
> 
> Eso no lo habíais explicado con ese detalle, porque la jugada es buenísima y habríamos hablado de ella 100 paginas.
> 
> Y van y resulta que "hay un fallo tesnico" que el DTC no entrega esas acciones sobrantes si no dice a los brokers que hagan un split normal "por error"...... BROOOTAL.



Yo es que lo sigo directamente en reddit y en ingles. Aqui me paso para ver como está calando este tema en burbuja. Es esto que tu dices, de aqui la gracia de hacerlo como un dividendo en forma de accion. Si hicieran el dividendo como habitualmente, en forma de dinero, simplemente te pondrian unos ceros y unos extra en el broker y ya. Si lo hicieran como un split normal, te aumentarian los "IOU" o papelitos de "te debo 3 acciones mas" y ya. Pero haciendolo así (splividend o como lo llamen en reddit), técnicamente los brokers deben recibir o pedir (aqui no me queda tan claro) las acciones necesarias, que estan CONTADAS. Si necesitan mas, pues no hay. Esa es la gracia de todo.

Y si han hecho un split con tus acciones y las que tienes en tu broker son "falsas", no problemo. Las transfieres a computershare haciendo DRS. Eso obliga a los brokers a comprar las acciones verdaderas, como tendrían que haber hecho en su momento en lugar de entregar papelitos de "te debo x acciones".

Es que la cosa tiene huevos. Tu compras una accion porque crees en la empresa y tu inversion, y ellos usan las acciones para jugar en tu contra y putearte. No hay oferta/demanda pura y dura ni "libre mercado", redirigen las compras por las dark pools para que no se vea afectado el precio y suba, puteando a los accionistas y forrandose ellos...


----------



## jorlau (10 Ago 2022)

anikii dijo:


> Yo es que lo sigo directamente en reddit y en ingles. Aqui me paso para ver como está calando este tema en burbuja. Es esto que tu dices, de aqui la gracia de hacerlo como un dividendo en forma de accion. Si hicieran el dividendo como habitualmente, en forma de dinero, simplemente te pondrian unos ceros y unos extra en el broker y ya. Si lo hicieran como un split normal, te aumentarian los "IOU" o papelitos de "te debo 3 acciones mas" y ya. Pero haciendolo así (splividend o como lo llamen en reddit), técnicamente los brokers deben recibir o pedir (aqui no me queda tan claro) las acciones necesarias, que estan CONTADAS. Si necesitan mas, pues no hay. Esa es la gracia de todo.
> 
> Y si han hecho un split con tus acciones y las que tienes en tu broker son "falsas", no problemo. Las transfieres a computershare haciendo DRS. Eso obliga a los brokers a comprar las acciones verdaderas, como tendrían que haber hecho en su momento en lugar de entregar papelitos de "te debo x acciones".
> 
> Es que la cosa tiene huevos. Tu compras una accion porque crees en la empresa y tu inversion, y ellos usan las acciones para jugar en tu contra y putearte. No hay oferta/demanda pura y dura ni "libre mercado", redirigen las compras por las dark pools para que no se vea afectado el precio y suba, puteando a los accionistas y forrandose ellos...




Es la magia del DRS, convierte acciones falsas en acciones reales, cosas del dinero tonto de memes.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (10 Ago 2022)

anikii dijo:


> Yo es que lo sigo directamente en reddit y en ingles. Aqui me paso para ver como está calando este tema en burbuja. Es esto que tu dices, de aqui la gracia de hacerlo como un dividendo en forma de accion. Si hicieran el dividendo como habitualmente, en forma de dinero, simplemente te pondrian unos ceros y unos extra en el broker y ya. Si lo hicieran como un split normal, te aumentarian los "IOU" o papelitos de "te debo 3 acciones mas" y ya. Pero haciendolo así (splividend o como lo llamen en reddit), técnicamente los brokers deben recibir o pedir (aqui no me queda tan claro) las acciones necesarias, que estan CONTADAS. Si necesitan mas, pues no hay. Esa es la gracia de todo.
> 
> Y si han hecho un split con tus acciones y las que tienes en tu broker son "falsas", no problemo. Las transfieres a computershare haciendo DRS. Eso obliga a los brokers a comprar las acciones verdaderas, como tendrían que haber hecho en su momento en lugar de entregar papelitos de "te debo x acciones".
> 
> Es que la cosa tiene huevos. Tu compras una accion porque crees en la empresa y tu inversion, y ellos usan las acciones para jugar en tu contra y putearte. No hay oferta/demanda pura y dura ni "libre mercado", redirigen las compras por las dark pools para que no se vea afectado el precio y suba, puteando a los accionistas y forrandose ellos...



Ahora bien, a mi no me cuadra nada, nada, nada, nada, todo este asunto:

Yo he dicho aquí muchas veces que Ryan Cohen era un hijo de la gran puta, ¿Por qué?, Porque:

-Cohen ha venido como "El Salvador", "El Santo" y se ha spameado hasta la saciedad que el mercao actual es un puto timo, trileros, casino, y que GameStop viene a cambiar este asunto, incluso cotizando en el mercao Crypto libre y justo, en vez de en un mercao corrupto. "Power To the Players", el poder es de los jugadores, en este caso se ha dicho innumerables veces que el poder lo tienen los accionistas de GME, cuidar al accionista.

-Pero resulta que ha habido innumerables trileos por parte de la empresa/cohen hacia los accionistas, desde hacer ampliaciones de capital cuando nadie tenía que vender para follarse cortos en precios "irrisorios" que hacian tener que crear "mayor numero de acciones" en esos precios, que en precios superiores, montar el tinglao de la junta con los votos esos tan wenos para luego montar otra Ampliación, mostrar trimestre por trimestre perdidas y más pérdidas y no usar esos dineros recogidos para liquidar TODO el pasivo (Proveedores y todo) y por lo menos mostrar que la empresa no está en riesgo de quiebra......NO, se ha dado una imagen nefasta para caer de 340 a 70, donde por cierto, los cortos sinteticos han podido cerrar unos cuantos.

-Entonces, ¿De qué estamos hablando? ¿Hipocresia? ¿Uy que malo es el mercao y los fondos jodiendo a los accionistas, pero luego el Cohen te trilea y jode a los accionistas, pero si es "El Santo", cómo?


Cuando en Marzo de 2021 estábamos en 300, comprometidos TODOS a no vender para follar cortos sintéticos, era el momento de anunciar el Split-Dividend en 3 meses y que todo dios hiciera DRS, y todos habríamos acudido como locos, y todo se hubiera destapao.


¿Entonces, para que trilear?, ¿Para que esperar tanto después de fracasos sonoros y minar la moral de los accionistas? ¿Para que esperar tanto para que los cortos sinteticos se organicen y busquen salidas, mismamente en la propia bajada?.


¿El Santo Cohen nos ha estado robando carteras a los sufridos accionistas para hacer un MOASS? ¿Qué diferencia hay entonces en pequeñas empresas que van a anunciar un negocio de miles de millones de beneficio y semanas antes o meses antes la empresa no para de meter mierda junto a fondos para que todo dios minorista huya?


Yo no sé que opinaréis el resto, pero esto apesta un poco, por todos lados.


----------



## Naga2x (10 Ago 2022)

Los memes are back. En stocktwits pillé helbiz en subida y me he sacado casi un 100% en 2 días (que aún no me cubre todo lo rojo del año pero bueno, menos da una piedra). Mientras seguimos holdeando amc y gme a ver si se hacen un X10 por lo menos.


----------



## jorlau (16 Ago 2022)

HOLD HOLD HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (16 Ago 2022)

Han parado la cotización?

Hay un hueco en blanco en la gráfica. Menudos cabrones


----------



## anikii (17 Ago 2022)

Habeis visto lo que ha hecho BBBY en la ultima semana?


----------



## Hamtel (17 Ago 2022)

anikii dijo:


> Habeis visto lo que ha hecho BBBY en la ultima semana?



Sí. Lástima no haber comprado. La tenía en el punto de mira. Me hubiera podido retirar del curro, jajaja


----------



## jorlau (17 Ago 2022)

anikii dijo:


> Habeis visto lo que ha hecho BBBY en la ultima semana?



Desde el 1 de agosto ha hecho un + 400%

Ayer entró en la lista RegSho, q es cuando lleva 5 días consecutivos con FTD (fallas en la entrega) o sea muchas acciones vendidas no entregadas.

En la cadena de opciones se está activando la rampa Gamma.

Parece q esta en la misma "canasta" q tienen a GME para acortsrla.

RC presidente de GME es el principal accionista de BBBY.


La cosa está interesante.



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## Hamtel (17 Ago 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Desde el 1 de agosto ha hecho un + 400%
> 
> Ayer entró en la lista RegSho, q es cuando lleva 5 días consecutivos con FTD (fallas en la entrega) o sea muchas acciones vendidas no entregadas.
> 
> ...



En el pre se ha vuelto loca, como en el post de ayer


----------



## Naga2x (17 Ago 2022)

FuboTV parece que también está ganando mucha tracción.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Ago 2022)

Madre mía. Me he perdido estos pelotazos por estar desconectado por las vacaciones
BBBY +30% en el pre


----------



## Vivoenalemania (17 Ago 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Madre mía. Me he perdido estos pelotazos por estar desconectado por las vacaciones
> BBBY +30% en el pre



Yo estoy pillado en 30% de pérdidas ojalá suba hasta el cielo


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (18 Ago 2022)

Buenos días

Vuelvo tras unos largos días de ausencia y me alegra mucho ver lo bien que habéis alimentado el hilo.

GRACIAS !

Pro memoria:
+ Tenemos a AMC en $21 pendiente de las APEs. Lateralizando entre 22-25 aprox, tras subida desde $15aprox tras el anuncio de ape
+ Tenemos a GME en $40 post-split, bastante parado con RC señalando el DRS, el Market funcionando y movida en marcha por el tipo de Split ordenado por el DTC a los apes europeos
+ Tenemos la aparición estelar de BBBY, participada por RC, que ha subido de $4.5 a 25$ habiendo tocado más de $60 en intradía.
Mucho movida en BBBY ahora mismo, como para hacerle un hilo aparte.
Parece que es otra "GME" muy shorteada que ha venido a rescatar RC para hacerles la pinza a los cortos junto con GME, pues también trataban de hacerle el cellar boxing.
Hoy apunta a corrección tras varios días de subidas de locura y podría ser buen punto de entrada. Esto no es un consejo financiero, cada cual que piense bien lo que hace con su dinero.
Algún dato de interés:
Ryan Cohen:
GME
$86 millones a
precio medio $9.45 pre Split, equivale a $2.36 actuales post Split
BBBY $120 millones
$15.35 precio medio acción
Y opciones call a Enero'22 a $60-$70-$80
Ayer cerró a $23

Se supone que el anuncio de posibilidad de venta de acciones de BBBY es una jugada para utilizar los beneficios de esa venta o de la venta de las opciones para quitar la deuda de BBBY y dejarla saneada.
A día de hoy dicen que la empresa debería estar valorada por fundamentales entre $30-$80... eso antes de la transformación de RC y con la deuda.
Y con opciones de squeeze

Hay otra acción a la que le estoy echando un tiento BBIG... allá cada cual con su decisiones yo no doy consejos a nadie, informaos y actuad con responsabilidad


----------



## ladrillator salvation (18 Ago 2022)

Margarito actualiza el post que la teor'ia fantástica acerca de que RC usara la venta de acciones para sanear deuda se te ha quedado chafada. Se ha ido con un portazo tirando los platos por la ventana, vendiendo hasta a su abuela cuando acciones (y sobre todo OPCIONES) estaban altas. Los que hayan metido 1000 míseros dólares en puts al cierre les ha cambiado la vida literalmente.

BBBY se va a 3USD poco después de los resultados de septiembre. 

Gracias a Dios, las teorías de los grupos de Telegram no tienen nada que ver con el mundo real.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (19 Ago 2022)

Ese Ryan Cohen es un jOdio. 
IYKYK


----------



## antoniussss (19 Ago 2022)

estoy desconectado, qué ha hecho ryan cohen para que aparte de yo, por primera vez en 2 años digáis que es un hijo de puta? 

xDDDDD


----------



## antoniussss (19 Ago 2022)

ya estoy leyendo......

No Podía saberse........ En el momento en el que los minoristas están a punto de reventar a los fondos de inversión cortistas, Ryan Cohen hace algo y se salvan y los minoristas pierden un cojón de su inversión.


No sé a qué me recuerda.


Creo que me merezco las disculpas de unos cuantos.


----------



## Hamtel (19 Ago 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> estoy desconectado, qué ha hecho ryan cohen para que aparte de yo, por primera vez en 2 años digáis que es un hijo de puta?
> 
> xDDDDD





https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/886158/000092189522002496/sc13da313351002_08182022.htm


----------



## Luke I'm your father (19 Ago 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Creo que me merezco las disculpas de unos cuantos



A mi esta noche es que hasta me pareces más guapo, antoniusssss


----------



## anikii (19 Ago 2022)

Pues es curioso que se haya vendido todo lo que tenía de BBBY. Todo todo, hasta las opciones que tenía para enero.
No entiendo el motivo, pero veremos como se desarrollan las cosas.

EDITO: Hasta donde entiendo, los beneficios de esta venta, al venderse antes de 6 meses, van a ir directamente a BBBY. Esto les ayudaría a sanear cuentas, aunque a costa de los inversores que compraron alto y tienen pérdidas.


----------



## MatrixAdyacente (19 Ago 2022)

anikii dijo:


> Pues es curioso que se haya vendido todo lo que tenía de BBBY. Todo todo, hasta las opciones que tenía para enero.
> No entiendo el motivo, pero veremos como se desarrollan las cosas.
> 
> EDITO: Hasta donde entiendo, los beneficios de esta venta, al venderse antes de 6 meses, van a ir directamente a BBBY. Esto les ayudaría a sanear cuentas, aunque a costa de los inversores que compraron alto y tienen pérdidas.



he leído varios comentarios exponiendo que esa teoría es errónea. (Lo de los 6 meses)


----------



## jorlau (19 Ago 2022)

anikii dijo:


> Pues es curioso que se haya vendido todo lo que tenía de BBBY. Todo todo, hasta las opciones que tenía para enero.
> No entiendo el motivo, pero veremos como se desarrollan las cosas.
> 
> EDITO: Hasta donde entiendo, los beneficios de esta venta, al venderse antes de 6 meses, van a ir directamente a BBBY. Esto les ayudaría a sanear cuentas, aunque a costa de los inversores que compraron alto y tienen pérdidas.



Nadie entiende los motivos pero alguno habrá.

RC compro todas las acciones y opciones en marzo a un precio medio de 12-15 y no dijo nada.

Rápidamente bajaron a 4 - 5 y así ha estado 4 meses y no dijo nada.

Hace poco empezaron a hablar en las redes sociales y a subir el precio y casualmente Citadel y Suquehanna ( los fondos más cortos de gme) se pusieron muy largos en bbby y no dijo nada.

Hace un par de días los medios empezaron a acusar a RC de comprar para bombear el precio y no dijo nada.

Hace dos días vendió todo y el mercado ni se inmutó, ayer después de la comunicación oficial de la venta y en AH el precio se desploma y no dice nada.

Ayer la empresa dice q tiene acuerdos con las empresas de RC y q al final de mes darán más explicaciones.


Cada uno q saque sus conclusiones y sobre todo q haga lo q quiera con su dinero.



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (19 Ago 2022)

Buenos días, casi tardes ya

Sigo confiando en RC
Él sabrá porqué hace las cosas y cada uno es dueño de sus decisiones ... nadie nos obliga a invertir aquí o allá ni nos ha pedido que le sigamos

Dicho lo cual, si no salen antes de la apertura noticias nuevas que me hagan cambiar de opinión, hoy reduciré mi posición en BBBY considerablemente tratando de no tener pérdidas y tener munición para entrar de nuevo ahí, ampliar en GME o lo que me dé la gana que para eso es mi dinero

En cualquier caso la peli y los compis de viaje son lo mejor que he tenido en mucho tiempo


----------



## Naga2x (19 Ago 2022)

Me voy a tener que convertir en el gurú (el gurú idiota, porque no he vendido por quedarme dormido en la siesta). Cineworld ha abierto para bancarrota, ha caído al instante a 1.8 GBX. Ha cerrado a 4 (yo entré a 2 y quería vender a 4.2, pero el puto Degiro no deja poner ordenes si se pasan de altas). Con algo de suerte aguanta hasta el lunes y no pierdo. Las próximas movidas a ver si informo, que aquí para el casino estamos todos.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (19 Ago 2022)

anikii dijo:


> Pues es curioso que se haya vendido todo lo que tenía de BBBY. Todo todo, hasta las opciones que tenía para enero.
> No entiendo el motivo, pero veremos como se desarrollan las cosas.
> 
> EDITO: Hasta donde entiendo, los beneficios de esta venta, al venderse antes de 6 meses, van a ir directamente a BBBY. Esto les ayudaría a sanear cuentas, aunque a costa de los inversores que compraron alto y tienen pérdidas.



No soy experto en BBBY ni mucho menos pero la estuve investigando antes de meterme en largo en el último desplome. Además me resultó curioso el movimiento de RC de comprar el 10% de la empresa. De BBBY, solamente hay una división que es rentable, la de BUYBUYBABY, el resto quema dinero a expuertas. Las condiciones que puso RC cuando se sentó en el Consejo fueron varias pero recuerdo aún algunas: vender buybuybaby y buscar capital privado de cara a una venta de toda la empresa. También fue muy crítico con la manera en que se gestionaba la inmensa deuda y los emolumentos de los consejeros. Lo que en cristiano significa sacudir la pajarera. El resumen de la carta que les hizo llegar está en internet. Recomiendo echarle un ojo a ver si me he equivocado en algo.

Pues bien, esta salida precipitada suena a fuertes desavenencias ante la desesperación del pájaro RC de intentar cambiar algo y no ser capaz. Ya veremos lo que dicen en sus ruedas de prensa pero pinta chungo. Obviamente habrá aprovechado el empujón de los chicharros meme para salirse en buena posición. All in all, los resultados de septiembre serán clave. 

A GME le va a perjudicar esto y, en mi opinión, la que puede salir airosa y dar la campanada (sin la chorrada del MOASS) es AMC. Aún asi y con todo, golpe duro a los memechicharros.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (19 Ago 2022)

Me he jodido todo el Portfolio con toda la tontería 10 mil euros adiós solo me quedan mil y pico


----------



## antoniussss (22 Ago 2022)

Si alguno se cree que Ryan Cohen compró BBBY, una empresa paco de muebles para relanzarla y hacerla una empresa de éxito es que ya sois adoradores de una nueva religión de subnormales y hay que salirse con todo de todos lados de la bolsa.

Parece que lo que se os escapa es que una vez más, ante una muy interesante situación de GME para comprar y MOASS como el split dividen, ha sido reventado por otra ocurrencia de Ryan Cohen en el mejor momento, y ya van 3.

Pillo palomitas de los proximos resultados trimestrales de GameStop.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (22 Ago 2022)

Han jodido pero bien a los holders de AMC.

Resulta que te dan el equivalente en acciones APE, el mismo número de ellas que de las originales, pero te hunden las AMC el día que la sacan previo FOMO vendedor, sin posibilidad de mejora ya. Las APE no alcanzan los valores previos ya que empiezan bajas y normalmente cualquier preferred será de mayor cotización que una ordinaria AMC anterior. Va a actuar como listón a la baja.

Además se da la circunstancia de que todavía no se puede tradear con las APE todavía. Me consta que a la gente ni les ha llegado todavía.

Qué listos. n-ésima empufada a AMC que nunca verá los 60-70 dólares de nuevo. Qué zorros!!!

Aquí tenéis la prueba de que nadie las ha recibido porque los De giro- ING de turno tienen sólo títulos sintéticos...


----------



## ladrillator salvation (22 Ago 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Han jodido pero bien a los holders de AMC.
> 
> Resulta que te dan el equivalente en acciones APE, el mismo número de ellas que de las originales, pero te hunden las AMC el día que la sacan previo FOMO vendedor, sin posibilidad de mejora ya. Las APE no alcanzan los valores previos ya que empiezan bajas y normalmente cualquier preferred será de mayor cotización que una ordinaria AMC anterior. Va a actuar como listón a la baja.
> 
> ...



En absoluto, confirmo que en varios brokers míos han llegado y se ha podido tradear. Lo que no se ha podido hacer hoy (al menos lo que me ha pasado a mí), es tradear opciones de AMC.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (22 Ago 2022)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> En absoluto, confirmo que en varios brokers míos han llegado y se ha podido tradear. Lo que no se ha podido hacer hoy (al menos lo que me ha pasado a mí), es tradear opciones de AMC.



Tu polla contra la mía. De ahí vienen mis quejas. Mis dos brokers me han dejado tirado... va a tocar denuncia. A mí no me han entrado mis APE, y uno opera en España...


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ago 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Han jodido pero bien a los holders de AMC.
> 
> Resulta que te dan el equivalente en acciones APE, el mismo número de ellas que de las originales, pero te hunden las AMC el día que la sacan previo FOMO vendedor, sin posibilidad de mejora ya. Las APE no alcanzan los valores previos ya que empiezan bajas y normalmente cualquier preferred será de mayor cotización que una ordinaria AMC anterior. Va a actuar como listón a la baja.
> 
> ...




Poco os pasa a los que comprais amc que es la multinacional de cines que te cobran 10 euros por unas palomitas y un refresco hecho con polvos en España.


----------



## Naga2x (23 Ago 2022)

Posible trade del día



Lo iré monitoreando a ver cómo se mueve hasta la apertura


----------



## Naga2x (23 Ago 2022)

Se fue de madre, no quise entrar y ya se fue a 11. Ahora orden en AVYA a 0.9, si entra pongo stop a 0.8 y a ver si puede llegar a 2. Esta cogiendo tirón en stocktwits también.


----------



## Naga2x (25 Ago 2022)

Posible trade del día, Pulmatrix:





Pulmatrix Inc Stock - PULM Share Price Today, News and Discussion


PULM Stock Price - Pulmatrix, Inc. is a clinical stage biotechnology company engaged in the discovery and development of novel inhaled therapeutic products for respiratory and other diseases. The firm focuses on the prevention




stocktwits.com





Si no se va de madre, entraré a 6.5 máximo con stoploss a 6 (AVYA ya se me fue)


----------



## chocolate (25 Ago 2022)

Hoy me han llegado las APEs a ING.


----------



## Naga2x (29 Ago 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Posible trade del día, Pulmatrix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trade fallido, buscamos el siguiente:



Todos estos trades los hago con dinero ganado en otros trades, por lo que no me duele tanto, pero aún así es una putada que los que acierto suelen ser los que menos dinero meto


----------



## ladrillator salvation (30 Ago 2022)

Ojo a la rueda de prensa de BBBY mañana que la han llamado estratégica. Anunciarán un acuerdo para renegociar deuda? Cerrarán tiendas? Trocearán la compañía? 

Veremos....


----------



## Naga2x (30 Ago 2022)

Yo sigo usando Ape Wisdom | Trending Stocks on Reddit y Stocktwits - The largest community for investors and traders para sacar ideas. Ahora mismo estoy dentro de BBIG y NBEV. BBIG con pérdidas (-6%) y NBEV con ganancias (+75%). A la espera de vender el jueves o viernes, con algo de suerte manteniendo o mejorando los números. Solo me falta perder miedo y meter más a fuego, que ahora mismo con lo que juego me daría para poco más que la comida de un mes.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (31 Ago 2022)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Ojo a la rueda de prensa de BBBY mañana que la han llamado estratégica. Anunciarán un acuerdo para renegociar deuda? Cerrarán tiendas? Trocearán la compañía?
> 
> Veremos....



Ese jOdio Rilan Cojen, emplumando un nuevo leap of faith.

Antoniussss es mi pastor, nada me falta.


----------



## Naga2x (2 Sep 2022)

Gracias, un saludo y que le vaya bien el día.

De momento perdidas en BBIG y NBEV, pero como decimos aquí, HODL.


----------



## Tars (4 Sep 2022)

¿Cómo va este tema? Vendemos ya o esperamos al puto moass?


----------



## antoniussss (4 Sep 2022)

Jojojo el director financiero de bbby se ha matao tirandose por la ventana de su rascacielos.


Grande ryan cohen, esto será tambien un estratagema de los fondos cortistas, me espero al sesudo analisis del reddit gamestonks.


----------



## Naga2x (5 Sep 2022)

GME parece que está ahora algo dejadilla. Por lo que veo por apewisdom, Ready Capital está tomando tracción (ya es top 3, justo detrás de GME). Pero BBBY está on fire (casi el triple de menciones en WSB que GME o RC [ready capital]).


----------



## antoniussss (5 Sep 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Jojojo el director financiero de bbby se ha matao tirandose por la ventana de su rascacielos.
> 
> 
> Grande ryan cohen, esto será tambien un estratagema de los fondos cortistas, me espero al sesudo analisis del reddit gamestonks.



Veo que nadie le interesa, ni ciertamente podria tener una consecuencia real en gamestop

Pero lo que esta claro, es que nuestro presidente que solo tiene una mision, llevar a la empresa a la cima y proteger la cotizacion, es decir, a sus accionistas, le debe de sobrar tiempo libre para chiringuitear empresas de mierda, dejar pilladisimos y que se suiciden sus directivos. 


Y nadie se plantea por que cojones este mierda a involucrado el nombre de gamestop en esta puta mierda? 

Por que nuevamente en un momento. Crucial de reventar cortos sinteticos en lo del. Dividendo (que parecia que habia mas acciones de las reales por la no recepcion del dividendo) justo pasa una movida que hasta se suicidan los directivos de la otra empresa? 

Estamos gilipollas o que.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (6 Sep 2022)

Se habrá tirado por la ventana en vista del catacrack que le espera a la empresa, y espérate tu a ver si no les meten una action class por uso de información privilegiada al vender en lo alto. A BBBY le espera la quiebra y seguirá los pasos de hertz o revlon. Caer a 1 dólar por acción y luego un pump and dump. La cantidad de pillados en BBBY para que estén todo el día mencionándola en Reddit tiene que ser estratosférica.

Ni conspiraciones de supuestas acciones sintéticas ni splits rarunos ni dividendos de estampitas de mono. Van a ir cayendo una por una al nivel que les pertenece.


----------



## antoniussss (7 Sep 2022)

Que grandes, nuevamente presentan mas perdidas que en 2021, que ya es decir, y coge y sube un 10 x ciento en after hour jajaja


----------



## antoniussss (7 Sep 2022)

Desde el inicio me lees?

Si yo tenia mazo de pasta invertida, incluso en 280 y aquí está escrito.

Ahora que me tomen el pelo y cada trimestre solo hay perdidas y mas perdidas y mas perdidas....

Vete al. Superstonks a comeros las pollas porque hay no se cuantos DRS frente al. Dato oficial de que a 30 de julio de 2022 hay mas perdidas que en 30 de julio de 2020 con la. Crisis. Del. Covid.

Jamas a 30 de julio de ningun año ha habido unas perdidas acumuladas en 6 meses como hoy.

De que pollas os alegrais? Tiramos unos cohetes?

El hijo de puta de ryan cohen ha descapitalizado una empresa con 2.000millones de euros en tesoreria por el robo del MOASS que nos hizo en 2021 y le quedan 800 millones nada mas.

Reidle las gracias, reidle, ya vereis que bien.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Sep 2022)

Lo mismo no os ha dado por leerlo:

6 meses año 2022: perdidas 266 millonacos, como todo el año 2020 entero (covid, todo cerrado) . 

6 meses años 2021: perdidas 120 millones. Acabó el fin de 2021 entero en perdidas de 360 millones. 

Hold paco hold, nos vamos a año 2022 entero con perdidas de 450-500 milones de euros y nadie dice nada.


----------



## Naga2x (8 Sep 2022)

Bueno pues mis trades en la mierda, me salí de BBIG con poco más de 10€ de pérdida, pero Newage lleva un 50% que aunque a nivel absoluto siga siendo miseria (ni 100€), está feo.



antoniussss dijo:


> Lo mismo no os ha dado por leerlo:
> 
> 6 meses año 2022: perdidas 266 millonacos, como todo el año 2020 entero (covid, todo cerrado) .
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo, con respecto a Julio del 21, las ventas no han cambiado mucho, pero sí que gastan bastante más a nivel operativo y tienen mucho inventario ahora encima (160 de esos 266). De todas maneras, no creo que nadie entrase a GME por sus fundamentales, se entró para hacer casino y ya ta, porque como empresa deja mucho que desear.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Sep 2022)

Tu debes ser de los que dicen que la unica deuda que tiene gme es un prestamillo de una decena de millones de euros, a que sí?


----------



## antoniussss (8 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Bueno pues mis trades en la mierda, me salí de BBIG con poco más de 10€ de pérdida, pero Newage lleva un 50% que aunque a nivel absoluto siga siendo miseria (ni 100€), está feo.
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo que veo, con respecto a Julio del 21, las ventas no han cambiado mucho, pero sí que gastan bastante más a nivel operativo y tienen mucho inventario ahora encima (160 de esos 266). De todas maneras, no creo que nadie entrase a GME por sus fundamentales, se entró para hacer casino y ya ta, porque como empresa deja mucho que desear.






Yo no sé donde veis nada mejor en el acumulado de 6 meses, lo mismo se me ha pasado algo.


----------



## Naga2x (8 Sep 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1183343
> 
> 
> Yo no sé donde veis nada mejor en el acumulado de 6 meses, lo mismo se me ha pasado algo.



Aquí, en los Cash flows



Han pasado de 1.2 a casi 170 de inventario. Entiendo que eso es algo que irá saliendo en los siguientes trimestres.

The decline in gross profit for the three and six months ended July 30, 2022 was primarily attributable to incremental inventory reserves driven by slower product sell through rates and market pressures resulting in higher markdown rates. The first six months of 2022 were also impacted by increased freight costs driven by supply chain constraints, partially offset by a shift in product mix towards lower dollar higher margin categories.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Aquí, en los Cash flows
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183346
> 
> 
> ...



Ahi te doy toda la razón, ahora bien, una recesion economica como la que parece que estamos empezando puede hacerte comerte con patatas los inventarios, y llevan ya mucho tiempo aumentando inventarios como si se acabara el mundo, no es cosa de este trimestre.


----------



## Naga2x (8 Sep 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ahi te doy toda la razón, ahora bien, una recesion economica como la que parece que estamos empezando puede hacerte comerte con patatas los inventarios, y llevan ya mucho tiempo aumentando inventarios como si se acabara el mundo, no es cosa de este trimestre.



Sin duda. Pero lo dicho, no creo que nadie esté en GME por sus fundamentales.


----------



## Varela85 (8 Sep 2022)

La gente de esta en Gme por esto.. 









GMEFloor | Keep a track of the new floor.


The longer the hedge f*cks take to fold, the higher the floor goes. It doesn't cost anything for retail to hold. Apes strong together




gmefloor.com


----------



## jorlau (8 Sep 2022)

Transcripción de la llamada de ganancias de Gamestop efectuada por su CEO Matt Furlong
https://www.reddit.com/r/GME/?count=25&page=2&after=t3_x8cdz0


*Transcripción del webcast del informe del segundo trimestre*
Discusión 
¡Hola a todos!
He incluido el audio transcrito del webcast a continuación, en caso de que alguien quiera leer lo que se mencionó por sí mismo. Disculpas de antemano por el formato chiflado.
Si hay algún error, por favor hágamelo saber y lo editaré.
Locutor:


> Buenas tardes y bienvenidos a la conferencia telefónica sobre ganancias del segundo trimestre de 2022 de GameStop.
> Tenga en cuenta que ciertas declaraciones realizadas durante la llamada constituyen declaraciones prospectivas realizadas de conformidad con las disposiciones de puerto seguro de la Ley de Litigios sobre Valores Privados de 1995 y sus enmiendas. Dichas declaraciones prospectivas están sujetas a riesgos e incertidumbres conocidos y desconocidos que podrían causar que los resultados reales difieran materialmente de dichas declaraciones.
> Estos riesgos e incertidumbres se describen en el comunicado de prensa de ganancias de la empresa, el comunicado de prensa de ganancias y sus documentos presentados ante la SEC. Las declaraciones prospectivas de hoy se realizan a partir de la fecha de esta llamada, y la empresa no asume ninguna obligación de actualizar las declaraciones prospectivas.
> Ahora pasaré la llamada al CEO de GameStop, Matt Furlong.



Matt Furlong:


> Gracias y buenas tardes a todos.
> Quiero comenzar reiterando el profundo aprecio que tenemos por el entusiasmo, la pasión y el apoyo sin igual de nuestros accionistas mientras trabajamos para transformar GameStop. Estos siguen siendo vientos de cola únicos para nosotros, que siempre reconocemos y valoramos. También quiero aprovechar esta oportunidad para agradecer a todos en la organización por brindar un enfoque e intensidad continuos a nuestra misión, particularmente durante un T2 activo que representó un trimestre de transición para nosotros.
> Antes de cubrir las iniciativas y los resultados específicos del trimestre, quiero brindar una actualización de alto nivel sobre dónde hemos estado y hacia dónde queremos ir a medida que avanza nuestra transformación.
> Cuando nuestra junta comenzó a cambiar a principios del año pasado, GameStop estaba cargada con una deuda significativa, sistemas en descomposición, profundidad limitada de empleados y una serie de otros problemas. Es por eso que pasamos la segunda mitad de 2021 y la primera mitad de 2022 compensando años de inversión insuficiente en la modernización del negocio.
> ...



Locutor:


> Esto concluye la conferencia de hoy. Puede desconectar sus líneas en este momento. Gracias por su participación.



Además en los documentos presentados a la SEC informaron q a 30 de julio de 2022, 71,3 millones de acciones se registraron en su agente de transferencia mediante DRS.
Para hacerse una idea de lo q esto significa :

El presidente RC tiene 36,4 millones de acciones

Blackrock tiene 24,8 millones de acciones

Vanguard tiene 23,6 millones de acciones

Inversores minorista (algunos por aqui) 71,3 millones de acciones


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## antoniussss (10 Sep 2022)

Bueno pues el match ball de los resultados ha sido superada nuevamente esta vez con la parida de la alianza con un criptobroker. 

Enhorabuena a los que compraron en minimos horas antes de los resultados.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Sep 2022)

Tengo todavia acciones de 40 y opinaré lo que me da la gana charliemonger


----------



## antoniussss (19 Sep 2022)

La guarrilla ha aguantado muy bien resultados de catastrofe nuevamente junto a ostión bursatil y se ha mantenido muy modosita, señal que va a hacer algo gordo, para arriba o para abajo.

Esa tranquilidad en esta semana tan turbulenta de cojones augura que hay buenos minoristas PACO confiados, tanto lanzando cortos como lanzando largos y alguien va a salir trasquilao.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (22 Sep 2022)

Buenos días o tardes ya

No se pierde mientras no vendamos

Just HoLd !


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (22 Sep 2022)

Es cosa mía o ha habido poda de mensajes por aquí ?

Yo sí aguanto por los fundamentales.... entré por el MOASS y me quedé por la mejora de la empresa gracias a RC y su equipo, por el apoyo de una legión de Apes retards.... y por el MOASS...el interés corto sigue estando ahí y es enorme, sólo le vale que la empresa quiebre y cada día está más fuerte.
Hay fuertes pérdidas, sí, las ha habido... pero y ¿ el NFT Market ? aún está en Beta y queda mucha inversión pero confío en su futuro.
Yo me quedo y respetaré al que se quiera marchar, faltaría más; nadie dijo que fuera a ser fácil ni nos aseguró el éxito.

Por muchas trampas que hagan, que salen constantemente a la luz junto con la complicidad del regulador.... sólo podrán CUBRIR... pero no podrán CERRAR.... así que tengo curiosidad por ver qué pasa con el DRS, y aún estoy esperando a RC sobre BBBY !


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (26 Sep 2022)

Buenas tardes

No recuerdo si aquí se hablaba también de AMC pero para que esto sea un Cuaderno de Bitácora de GME, y de alguna otra mal-llamada meme, pues podemos dejar constancia de que sigue la sangre en los mercados, en las acciones, en las cryptos, en los bonos, fuerte caída hoy de la Libra, el Gas y la Luz por las nubes (Putin?)..... y anuncio de emisión de 425 millotones de APEs (Se supone que quitarán 1500 millones de deuda de un total de 4600 millones; alguna incluso está al 15% anual)




Y ya de paso, Year To Date:

BTC: -58% ($19k) YTD


----------



## austral (6 Oct 2022)

Os lo comento por si os interesa, es una recomendación, en bolsa nada es seguro.
La empresa *MMTLP* (terrenos petroliferos) , que ayer (05/10/22) cerró en 1,80$, con alta probabilidad, va a tener una fuerte revalorización en las próximas semanas. Es una empresa que cotiza en el OTC y que no sale en muchos brokers. Se que está en Openbank, La Caixa,.....y en el resto no lo se (ING, no).
La historia de este valor es larga de contar, pero haciendo un resumen corto....la empresa en si, es un "dividendo especial" que dió *MMAT* (empresa del Nasdaq) a sus accionistas. Éste "dividendo", no queda claro porqué, salió a cotizar al OTC hace 2-3 meses. Ahora viene lo interesante, hay una gran posición corta en este valor, que van a tener que cerrar su posición SI o SI, antes de que el valor deje de cotizar (se calcula que en unos 2 meses). El valor de dichos terrenos petroliferos es mucho mas elevado que esos 1,80$, y antes de 1 mes, se va a decir el valor real, y hay muy altas posibilidades de que esté por encima de los $10 ó $15 (se hablan de cifras muy superiores a éstas, pero mínimo mínimo para que será 10$).
Este valor seguirá cotizando hasta que salga dicho informe, y luego, pasados los días correspondientes ¿10? ¿15? dejará de cotizar y quien no haya vendido se entiende que será ingresado el dinero en su cuenta a valor de mercado.
Es tambien bastante probable, que se vea indirectamente beneficiada MMAT (cotiza en el Nasdaq, y ésta si que sale en la mayoría de brokers, cotiza a 05/10/22 a 0,69$), ya que éste valor ha bajado mucho en los últimos meses, gran parte de los inversores de MMTLP recibieron sus acciones por ser accionistas de MMAT, y es probable que si MMTLP sube mucho, destinen parte de sus ganancias a invertir en MMAT y así promediar.
Os he soltado un rollazo, pero estoy seguro que a mas de uno le interesará. En google hay mucha mas información, y sino os recomiendo el foro de stocktwits, o los videos que va poniendo Trading Secrets en Youtube, el último hasta la fecha ha sido este



https://www.youtube.com/c/TradingSecretsYT


----------



## MatrixAdyacente (9 Oct 2022)

austral dijo:


> Os lo comento por si os interesa, es una recomendación, en bolsa nada es seguro.
> La empresa *MMTLP* (terrenos petroliferos) , que ayer (05/10/22) cerró en 1,80$, con alta probabilidad, va a tener una fuerte revalorización en las próximas semanas. Es una empresa que cotiza en el OTC y que no sale en muchos brokers. Se que está en Openbank, La Caixa,.....y en el resto no lo se (ING, no).
> La historia de este valor es larga de contar, pero haciendo un resumen corto....la empresa en si, es un "dividendo especial" que dió *MMAT* (empresa del Nasdaq) a sus accionistas. Éste "dividendo", no queda claro porqué, salió a cotizar al OTC hace 2-3 meses. Ahora viene lo interesante, hay una gran posición corta en este valor, que van a tener que cerrar su posición SI o SI, antes de que el valor deje de cotizar (se calcula que en unos 2 meses). El valor de dichos terrenos petroliferos es mucho mas elevado que esos 1,80$, y antes de 1 mes, se va a decir el valor real, y hay muy altas posibilidades de que esté por encima de los $10 ó $15 (se hablan de cifras muy superiores a éstas, pero mínimo mínimo para que será 10$).
> Este valor seguirá cotizando hasta que salga dicho informe, y luego, pasados los días correspondientes ¿10? ¿15? dejará de cotizar y quien no haya vendido se entiende que será ingresado el dinero en su cuenta a valor de mercado.
> ...



¿Qué broker permite comprar la acción?

Ibkr sólo permite cortos


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (12 Oct 2022)

AMC baja no, lo siguiente... buen momento para entrar fuerte


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Oct 2022)

austral dijo:


> Os lo comento por si os interesa, es una recomendación, en bolsa nada es seguro.
> La empresa *MMTLP* (terrenos petroliferos) , que ayer (05/10/22) cerró en 1,80$, con alta probabilidad, va a tener una fuerte revalorización en las próximas semanas. Es una empresa que cotiza en el OTC y que no sale en muchos brokers. Se que está en Openbank, La Caixa,.....y en el resto no lo se (ING, no).
> La historia de este valor es larga de contar, pero haciendo un resumen corto....la empresa en si, es un "dividendo especial" que dió *MMAT* (empresa del Nasdaq) a sus accionistas. Éste "dividendo", no queda claro porqué, salió a cotizar al OTC hace 2-3 meses. Ahora viene lo interesante, hay una gran posición corta en este valor, que van a tener que cerrar su posición SI o SI, antes de que el valor deje de cotizar (se calcula que en unos 2 meses). El valor de dichos terrenos petroliferos es mucho mas elevado que esos 1,80$, y antes de 1 mes, se va a decir el valor real, y hay muy altas posibilidades de que esté por encima de los $10 ó $15 (se hablan de cifras muy superiores a éstas, pero mínimo mínimo para que será 10$).
> Este valor seguirá cotizando hasta que salga dicho informe, y luego, pasados los días correspondientes ¿10? ¿15? dejará de cotizar y quien no haya vendido se entiende que será ingresado el dinero en su cuenta a valor de mercado.
> ...



Buenos días

Gracias por el aviso.
Lo vi tarde aunque podría haber aprovechado un poco de la subida pero ni Bankinter ni IBKR permitían ponerse largo.
Dónde pudiste comprarlo ?


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Oct 2022)

Por otra parte, para el Cuaderno de Bitácora....

No recuerdo ya la última vez que escribí en el Libro... espero no dejarme nada relevante... sé que llovía y había sangre en los mercados, así que no era muy distinto de lo que tenemos ahora.
GME anda sobre los 25$, pero el precio es mentira
AMC y APE a los infiernos (7$ ? + 1.90$ ? ), sin noticias ni esperanzas a la vista
BBBY aprox $5, con refinanciaciones en marcha
El Petróleo por 96$
El Gas por las nubes, el gasoil casi a 2€
Putin sigue bombardeando Ucrania, después de anexionarse por votación los terrenos que quería.
NordStream saboteados
Anuncian miedo en el Telediario y un invierno frío; y muy largo para Europa
Se habla de problemas para el inmobiliario en USA y China
La nueva Primera Ministra inglesa la ha liado con los Gilts, que parecen potenciales nukes para el Sistema de Pensiones e incluso el Sistema Financiero completo
SP en caída libre, el segundo peor año de la historia tras 1931

Twitter que parece que esta vez sí lo va a comprar súpercaro MrMusk

Lo bueno es que Papi Cohen ha vuelto a Twitter. .. Y hablando de sexo ! bullish. Estamos salvados. Ya tenemos hype renovado

Se habla de que el 19 octubre se cumplen los 90 días desde el dividendo (22 Julio ?).... plazo dado al DTCC para repartirlo bien.... o dar libertad a GME para intervenir y poner orden


----------



## austral (13 Oct 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Gracias por el aviso.
> Lo vi tarde aunque podría haber aprovechado un poco de la subida pero ni Bankinter ni IBKR permitían ponerse largo.
> Dónde pudiste comprarlo ?



En Openbank (en La Caixa parece ser que también se puede)
De momento va todo según lo planeado


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Oct 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Gracias por el aviso.
> Lo vi tarde aunque podría haber aprovechado un poco de la subida pero ni Bankinter ni IBKR permitían ponerse largo.
> Dónde pudiste comprarlo ?



Hamijo en Bankinter si dejaba si tienes rellenado un test de que estás como una chota


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Oct 2022)

austral dijo:


> En Openbank (en La Caixa parece ser que también se puede)
> De momento va todo según lo planeado



Austral tú tienes buen ojo y poca fama…luego eres un valor oculto.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (13 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hamijo en Bankinter si dejaba si tienes rellenado un test de que estás como una chota



A ver si va a ser eso... me pasa lo mismo con APE... al menos podría avisar


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Oct 2022)

MargaritoBuendia dijo:


> A ver si va a ser eso... me pasa lo mismo con APE... al menos podría avisar



Lo debiste rellenar al abrir la cuenta en la oficina,si no es así por el broker lo puedes hacer cuando te sale este producto tal vez no sea para usted” Vamos que a mí al intentar comprar en la apertura MMAT me ha bloqueado las claves vaya ustec a saber porque. Yo compañeros sigo,pero voy rotando por ir generando cash.La verdad es que el nasdaq es dinamita.


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (19 Oct 2022)

Buenas tardes

Sólo mencionar que espero que la foto de Ryan Cohen con Carl Icahn sea el comienzo de una preciosa y lucrativa historia para todos.


----------



## Será en Octubre (22 Oct 2022)

Yo solo os digo a los que seguís con la mierda de GME y AMC: entiendo que hayáis perdido hasta la camisa, pero dejadlo, nunca va a haber moass ni su puta madre. Antes caerá un meteorito que nos aniquilará a todos, así que haced cuentas.


----------



## Piturco (23 Oct 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Yo solo os digo a los que seguís con la mierda de GME y AMC: entiendo que hayáis perdido hasta la camisa, pero dejadlo, nunca va a haber moass ni su puta madre. Antes caerá un meteorito que nos aniquilará a todos, así que haced cuentas.



Yo sigo. Y estoy en verde. No has entendido nada de lo que va todo esto melón.


----------



## austral (24 Oct 2022)

austral dijo:


> Os lo comento por si os interesa, es una recomendación, en bolsa nada es seguro.
> La empresa *MMTLP* (terrenos petroliferos) , que ayer (05/10/22) cerró en 1,80$, con alta probabilidad, va a tener una fuerte revalorización en las próximas semanas. Es una empresa que cotiza en el OTC y que no sale en muchos brokers. Se que está en Openbank, La Caixa,.....y en el resto no lo se (ING, no).
> La historia de este valor es larga de contar, pero haciendo un resumen corto....la empresa en si, es un "dividendo especial" que dió *MMAT* (empresa del Nasdaq) a sus accionistas. Éste "dividendo", no queda claro porqué, salió a cotizar al OTC hace 2-3 meses. Ahora viene lo interesante, hay una gran posición corta en este valor, que van a tener que cerrar su posición SI o SI, antes de que el valor deje de cotizar (se calcula que en unos 2 meses). El valor de dichos terrenos petroliferos es mucho mas elevado que esos 1,80$, y antes de 1 mes, se va a decir el valor real, y hay muy altas posibilidades de que esté por encima de los $10 ó $15 (se hablan de cifras muy superiores a éstas, pero mínimo mínimo para que será 10$).
> Este valor seguirá cotizando hasta que salga dicho informe, y luego, pasados los días correspondientes ¿10? ¿15? dejará de cotizar y quien no haya vendido se entiende que será ingresado el dinero en su cuenta a valor de mercado.
> ...



Vuelvo a insistir sobre este valor.
*MMTLP *(no se puedo comprar en todos los brokers, seguro si se puede en Openbank y La Caixa). Lo recomendé el pasado 5 de Octubre a 1,80$, el Viernes 21/10 cerró a $4,80 (superó los 7$ hace unos días) ........va a seguir subiendo y creo que va a ir por encima de 15$ antes de final de Noviembre, y soy muy prudente porque apostaría a que se verán precios superiores a 20$ (no voy a aventurarme a decir precios superiores a 50$ como he leido en otros foros y videos, porque quiero ir a lo seguro).
Como comenté es un valor especial, en el que hay una cantidad de cortos muy elevada, que van a tener que comprar si o si cuando se apruebe el S1 (antes de 15 días, en cualquier momento) y MMTLP se convierta en una empresa privada (NextBridge). Van a tener que cerrar su posición que crearon en la antigua TRCH y van a lanzar como un cohete a MMTLP.
*MMAT* (esta si que se puede comprar en todos los brokers), que estaba a 0,69$ (5 de Octubre), que se fué por encima de 1,20$ (hace unos días) y que el Viernes pasado cerró en 0,89$,.... se tendría que ver influenciada por esta subida, e irse muy por encima de los 2$.....
Repito, es una opinión personal, pero mirarlo porque oportunidades así pocas veces se ven. Sobre todo no os quedeis solo con mis palabras, buscar información y decidir por vosotros mismos.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Oct 2022)

ha dao el cohen algun dato de ventas y beneficios del supuesto mercado NFT??????????????


----------



## jorlau (25 Oct 2022)

*GameStop Stock (GME): las acciones más caras de los vendedores en corto en el tercer trimestre*

GameStop Stock sigue siendo una espina en el costado de los inversores institucionales que mantienen una posición corta en $GME.
Las comisiones por préstamos siguen siendo elevadas, lo que indica un gran interés institucional a corto plazo en una acción que sigue siendo popular entre los inversores minoristas.
Con más inversores registrando directamente sus acciones con el agente de transferencia de GameStop, la menor liquidez en el mercado de préstamos de valores podría contribuir a los problemas de los vendedores en corto.
*¿Por qué preocuparse por los préstamos de valores?*
El préstamo de valores comienza cuando una institución necesita acciones o bonos que no posee y que no quiere (o no puede) comprar. Necesitan estos valores por innumerables razones:

Los creadores de mercado venden acciones que no son de su propiedad como parte de su actividad comercial diaria. A veces, los participantes honestos necesitan tomar prestado del mercado de préstamo de valores para cubrir estas obligaciones (el resto no cumple y se ríe todo el camino al banco).
La venta al descubierto solo es posible porque las instituciones pueden tomar prestados valores para vender al descubierto.
A menudo, los prestatarios son grandes bancos que dan la vuelta y prestan los valores prestados a instituciones más pequeñas, como una margarita de ciempiés de valores que se abre paso en cadena a través de todo el mercado.
Los supuestos beneficiarios del préstamo de valores incluyen planes de pensiones, compañías de seguros, fondos mutuos y otros grandes propietarios de activos (pdf). Estas instituciones prestan sus considerables participaciones a cambio de tarifas que les permiten raspar unos centavos de los ingresos hacia sus resultados finales.
En resumen, hemos construido nuestros frágiles mercados de tal manera que se derrumbarían sin el préstamo de valores.
*Nuevos datos muestran que los préstamos están en auge*
Equilend (una empresa que de otro modo no existiría en un mundo sin préstamos de valores) publicó recientemente la décima edición de The Purple de su división de datos y análisis, DataLend. Es una revisión trimestral del espacio global de préstamo de valores, que ofrece información fascinante sobre las tendencias recientes de préstamo de valores.
Revelan que los mercados de préstamo de valores crecieron un 12 % en el tercer trimestre de 2022 en comparación con el tercer trimestre de 2021, lo que elevó los ingresos del año hasta la fecha a $7450 millones. Más del 35% de esos ingresos se generaron solo en el tercer trimestre, llegando a $ 2.63 mil millones.
Son muchos Schmeckles saliendo de los bolsillos de los prestatarios.
No debería sorprender a absolutamente nadie que el mercado en general se haya vuelto bajista. Las instituciones se han vuelto a posicionar en corto, lo que ha llevado a un aumento en los ingresos por préstamos (o gastos, según el lado que se mire), con tarifas promedio que se disparan en un 37%.
Sin embargo, valores y sectores específicos se destacan por encima de sus pares. Los ingresos por préstamos en el sector de consumo discrecional se dispararon en un 80 %, liderados nada menos que por GameStop.
*GameStop es el más caro para pedir prestado en su conjunto*
Con la friolera de $ 102 millones, las tarifas del tercer trimestre pagadas por los prestatarios de acciones de GameStop fueron más significativas que cualquier otro valor en el mundo, con más de un 46% más de costos que la segunda acción en la lista (Beyond Meat con $ 70 millones).
Para ser claros, $102 millones no es el valor total de las acciones prestadas de GameStop; es la cantidad de dinero arrancada de las manos de vendedores en corto, creadores de mercado y otros prestatarios en forma de tarifas de préstamos. El valor de las acciones prestadas es mucho mayor.
No soy partidario del término acciones de memes, ya que se burla de los esfuerzos de personas reales que trabajan en empresas reales, pero como comparación vaga, se puede ver que las acciones de piso rígido quedaron en quinto lugar, lo que les costó a los prestatarios alrededor de un tercio. tanto como $ GME.
*DRS puede estar agotando la liquidez*
Uno de los aspectos fascinantes de la saga GameStop es el movimiento DRS. Los inversores minoristas registran sus acciones a su nombre con el agente de transferencia de GameStop, Computershare, en lugar de dejarlas en cuentas de corretaje donde podrían estar sujetas a préstamos de valores.
Dado que la utilización permanece fijada al 100% semana tras semana, no es de extrañar que las tarifas de préstamo de GameStop sigan siendo elevadas.
La cantidad de acciones disponibles para prestar se reduce cada día más a cero, con un flujo constante de inversores minoristas que publican capturas de pantalla de sus números de DRS en el subreddit de Superstonk.
Esta actividad pinta una imagen clara: el mercado navega hacia otro enfrentamiento entre aquellos a quienes les gustan las acciones y aquellos que solo pueden beneficiarse si GameStop cierra, una verdadera imposibilidad para una empresa sin una deuda significativa en el proceso de un cambio digital. .
Mientras tanto, espero que GameStop permanezca en la parte superior de la lista de préstamos a corto plazo, ya que los vendedores en corto continúan rezando por un evento de cisne negro para salvar sus posiciones tontas.
Para que conste, las acciones de $GME subieron un 10 % al mediodía de hoy, martes 25 de octubre. No tengo idea de si eso se mantendrá, pero odiaría estar corto de $ GME y mirar ese tipo de acción del precio.


https://bullshit.network/finance/news/2022/gamestop-stock-gme-short-sellers-most-caro-stock-in-q3/



HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## jorlau (31 Oct 2022)

*El mercado NFT de GameStop se lanza con ImmutableX*

31 de octubre de 2022
GRAPEVINE, Texas--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Oct. 31, 2022-- Game Stop Corp.(NYSE: GME) ("GameStop" o la "Compañía") anunció hoy el lanzamiento oficial de laMercado de NFT de GameStopconImmutableX Pty Limited(colectivamente con sus afiliados, "ImmutableX"), que desbloquea el acceso a juegos web3 y millones de activos de juegos NFT de clase mundial a decenas de millones dejuegoparadajugadores y clientes de lealtad de GameStop Powerup Pro en todolos Estados Unidos.
La integración entrejuegoparadae ImmutableX desbloqueará algunos de los juegos web3 más grandes, que actualmente se están construyendo en ImmutableX. Además, la asociación permitirá la acuñación y el comercio 100 por ciento libre de gas y neutral en carbono en el mercado NFT de la Compañía.
Para explorar, recopilar y comercializar NFT, visite elMercado de NFT de GameStopen: https://nft.gamestop.com




HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## faraico (31 Oct 2022)

estoy viendo docu de netflix sobre esto......de momento se ajusta a lo que recuerdo.

veremos si dicen lo de robin hood....que prohibieron comprar acciones y sólo dejaron vender los muy cabrones.....


----------



## austral (1 Nov 2022)

austral dijo:


> Vuelvo a insistir sobre este valor.
> *MMTLP *(no se puedo comprar en todos los brokers, seguro si se puede en Openbank y La Caixa). Lo recomendé el pasado 5 de Octubre a 1,80$, el Viernes 21/10 cerró a $4,80 (superó los 7$ hace unos días) ........va a seguir subiendo y creo que va a ir por encima de 15$ antes de final de Noviembre, y soy muy prudente porque apostaría a que se verán precios superiores a 20$ (no voy a aventurarme a decir precios superiores a 50$ como he leido en otros foros y videos, porque quiero ir a lo seguro).
> Como comenté es un valor especial, en el que hay una cantidad de cortos muy elevada, que van a tener que comprar si o si cuando se apruebe el S1 (antes de 15 días, en cualquier momento) y MMTLP se convierta en una empresa privada (NextBridge). Van a tener que cerrar su posición que crearon en la antigua TRCH y van a lanzar como un cohete a MMTLP.
> *MMAT* (esta si que se puede comprar en todos los brokers), que estaba a 0,69$ (5 de Octubre), que se fué por encima de 1,20$ (hace unos días) y que el Viernes pasado cerró en 0,89$,.... se tendría que ver influenciada por esta subida, e irse muy por encima de los 2$.....
> Repito, es una opinión personal, pero mirarlo porque oportunidades así pocas veces se ven. Sobre todo no os quedeis solo con mis palabras, buscar información y decidir por vosotros mismos.



01/11 
MMTLP Cierre 7,11$....
MMAT Cierre 1,15$..

(seguirán subiendo)


----------



## austral (3 Nov 2022)

austral dijo:


> Vuelvo a insistir sobre este valor.
> *MMTLP *(no se puedo comprar en todos los brokers, seguro si se puede en Openbank y La Caixa). Lo recomendé el pasado 5 de Octubre a 1,80$, el Viernes 21/10 cerró a $4,80 (superó los 7$ hace unos días) ........va a seguir subiendo y creo que va a ir por encima de 15$ antes de final de Noviembre, y soy muy prudente porque apostaría a que se verán precios superiores a 20$ (no voy a aventurarme a decir precios superiores a 50$ como he leido en otros foros y videos, porque quiero ir a lo seguro).
> Como comenté es un valor especial, en el que hay una cantidad de cortos muy elevada, que van a tener que comprar si o si cuando se apruebe el S1 (antes de 15 días, en cualquier momento) y MMTLP se convierta en una empresa privada (NextBridge). Van a tener que cerrar su posición que crearon en la antigua TRCH y van a lanzar como un cohete a MMTLP.
> *MMAT* (esta si que se puede comprar en todos los brokers), que estaba a 0,69$ (5 de Octubre), que se fué por encima de 1,20$ (hace unos días) y que el Viernes pasado cerró en 0,89$,.... se tendría que ver influenciada por esta subida, e irse muy por encima de los 2$.....
> Repito, es una opinión personal, pero mirarlo porque oportunidades así pocas veces se ven. Sobre todo no os quedeis solo con mis palabras, buscar información y decidir por vosotros mismos.



03/11 
MMTLP Cierre 7,26$....
MMAT Cierre 1,45$..

(seguirán subiendo)


----------



## Naga2x (4 Nov 2022)

En MMAT entré yo el otro día (quise entrar a MMTLP pero ya estaba cerrado en IBKR). A ver qué sale.


----------



## austral (15 Nov 2022)

austral dijo:


> Vuelvo a insistir sobre este valor.
> *MMTLP *(no se puedo comprar en todos los brokers, seguro si se puede en Openbank y La Caixa). Lo recomendé el pasado 5 de Octubre a 1,80$, el Viernes 21/10 cerró a $4,80 (superó los 7$ hace unos días) ........va a seguir subiendo y creo que va a ir por encima de 15$ antes de final de Noviembre, y soy muy prudente porque apostaría a que se verán precios superiores a 20$ (no voy a aventurarme a decir precios superiores a 50$ como he leido en otros foros y videos, porque quiero ir a lo seguro).
> Como comenté es un valor especial, en el que hay una cantidad de cortos muy elevada, que van a tener que comprar si o si cuando se apruebe el S1 (antes de 15 días, en cualquier momento) y MMTLP se convierta en una empresa privada (NextBridge). Van a tener que cerrar su posición que crearon en la antigua TRCH y van a lanzar como un cohete a MMTLP.
> *MMAT* (esta si que se puede comprar en todos los brokers), que estaba a 0,69$ (5 de Octubre), que se fué por encima de 1,20$ (hace unos días) y que el Viernes pasado cerró en 0,89$,.... se tendría que ver influenciada por esta subida, e irse muy por encima de los 2$.....
> Repito, es una opinión personal, pero mirarlo porque oportunidades así pocas veces se ven. Sobre todo no os quedeis solo con mis palabras, buscar información y decidir por vosotros mismos.



15/11 
MMTLP Cierre 9,73$....
MMAT Cierre 1,88$..

(seguirán subiendo)


----------



## Ethan Power (22 Nov 2022)

austral dijo:


> 21/11
> MMTLP Cierre 11,65$....
> MMAT Cierre 2,16$..
> 
> (seguirán subiendo)



¿Donde compras MMTLP? Interactive Brokers sólo la tiene para cortos, no se puede comprar (negociación restringida).


----------



## _Random_ (22 Nov 2022)

¿A quién le importa MMTLP y todas las demás en un hilo de GME? Por favor, vuestras mierdas de ludópatas os las lleváis a otra parte.


----------



## Naga2x (23 Nov 2022)

austral dijo:


> 21/11
> MMTLP Cierre 11,65$....
> MMAT Cierre 2,16$..
> 
> (seguirán subiendo)



Por desgracia no pude entrar a MMTLP (cuando estaba por 4 ya estaba cerrado en casi todos sitios). En MMAT sí que pude, ver si se va a 4 por lo menos.



Ethan Power dijo:


> ¿Donde compras MMTLP? Interactive Brokers sólo la tiene para cortos, no se puede comprar (negociación restringida).



Creo que ya es muy difícil, en algunos de EEUU parece que se puede (tipo WeBull, Ameritrade...).


----------



## jorlau (23 Nov 2022)

*Ryan Cohen rompe el silencio de los medios con una entrevista en GMEdd*
El presidente de GameStop y fundador de Chewy, Ryan Cohen, rompe su pausa mediática de dos años con una larga entrevista a través de GMEdd.













Ryan Cohen breaks media silence with GMEdd interview - Upside Chronicles


GameStop Chairman and Chewy founder Ryan Cohen breaks his 2-year media hiatus with a lengthy interview via GMEdd.




upsidechronicles.com







HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## MargaritoBuendia (28 Nov 2022)

Buenas tardes

Genial entrevista a Ryan Cohen

Han pasado muchos días desde mi último mensaje por aquí

Las bolsas siguen cayendo, aunque algo han rebotado, tras elecciones MidtermUSA
Los tipos de interés siguen subiendo, porque la inflación está disparada
GME aguanta bastante bien alrededor de los $25
BTC por los $16k
FTX desencadenó el efecto dominó; "la estafa de las cryptos" será el tema central de estas Navidades,

Y me he pedido para Reyes los libros de RC

Seguimos holdeando, con DRS y añadiendo de pocas en pocas, al menos mientras estemos por debajo de 30$


----------



## Ethan Power (4 Dic 2022)

CGRA CGrowth Capital to the moon. Fusión inminente.

NBLD to the moon. Fusión en curso.


----------



## austral (7 Dic 2022)

austral dijo:


> 21/11
> MMTLP Cierre 11,65$....
> MMAT Cierre 2,16$..
> 
> (seguirán subiendo)



07/12
MMTLP Cierre 8,25$....
MMAT Cierre 1,95$..

Se fue avisando en semanas pasada, y el momento ha llegado.
Anoche, FINRA sacó el comunicado de aprobación de las fechas presentadas en el SEC, y el próximo Martes, será el último día para vender las acciones de MMTLP. Quien las conserve, el Jueves 15 pasará a tener acciones de Next Bridge, empresa no cotizable.
Ahora, lo IMPORTANTE es.......¿se van a cerrar los cortos antes del Martes? ¿va a provocar el mayor tsunami visto en la última decada en la Bolsa estadounidense? pronto saldremos de dudas

Edito: Si MMTLP sube estos días con fuerza, MMAT se irá por encima de 10$.....
cruzo los dedos


----------



## Naga2x (7 Dic 2022)

austral dijo:


> 07/12
> MMTLP Cierre 8,25$....
> MMAT Cierre 1,95$..
> 
> ...



Me parece que es muy optimista pensar que MMAT se vaya a 10, pero yo con 5 me doy con un canto en los dientes (y hasta con 3). Lo suficiente como para comprar unos regalitos de navidad "gratis".


----------



## jorlau (9 Dic 2022)

https://www.reddit.com/r/GMEJungle/

*GameStop 2022 Q3 Ganancias Transcripción*
Recurso 
[Nota del editor: perdonen las faltas de ortografía. He hecho todo lo posible para deletrear correctamente los miembros nombrados. Continuaré revisando y haciendo ediciones si veo que son necesarias. Por favor comente con cualquier aporte que pueda tener.]
[Anfitrión sin nombre]
Buenas tardes y bienvenidos a la conferencia telefónica de ganancias del tercer trimestre de 2022 de GameStop. Tenga en cuenta que ciertas declaraciones realizadas durante la llamada constituyen declaraciones prospectivas realizadas de conformidad con las Disposiciones de puerto seguro de la Ley de litigios sobre valores privados de 1995 y sus enmiendas. Dichas declaraciones prospectivas están sujetas a riesgos e incertidumbres conocidos y desconocidos que podrían causar que los resultados reales difieran materialmente de dichas declaraciones. Estos riesgos e incertidumbres se describen en el comunicado de prensa de resultados de las empresasy sus presentaciones ante la SEC. Las declaraciones prospectivas de hoy se realizan a partir de la fecha de esta llamada y la empresa no asume ninguna obligación de actualizar las declaraciones prospectivas. Ahora pasaré la llamada al CEO de GameStop, Matt Furlong.
[Mateo Furlong]
Buenas tardes a todos. Quiero comenzar reconociendo la dedicación y el enfoque de los equipos que administran nuestras tiendas, centros de distribución y plataformas de comercio electrónico. A medida que comienza la temporada navideña, están haciendo un esfuerzo adicional y trabajando excepcionalmente duro para cumplir con nuestros clientes. También quiero aprovechar la oportunidad para reconocer a nuestros accionistas; que siguen demostrando un entusiasmo y un apoyo sin igual. A medida que trabajamos para transformar la empresa y hacer algo sin precedentes en el sector minorista, esa pasión sostenida es un gran impulso para nosotros.
Al igual que en el último trimestre, voy a pasar un tiempo al comienzo de esta llamada recapitulando dónde hemos estado, dónde estamos ahora y hacia dónde queremos ir. A lo largo de 2021 y 2022, nos enfocamos mucho en reparar nuestra base deteriorada, restablecer una cultura de intensidad operativa y establecer las prioridades correctas a largo plazo. Esto se tradujo en la construcción de un sólido balance general, la modernización de una infraestructura en ruinas y la creación de equipos que ahora pueden operar con la agilidad y eficiencia que esperan nuestros accionistas y clientes.
Hoy, estamos en el proceso de alinear los costos corporativos con nuestras necesidades futuras después de completar la mayoría de las actualizaciones necesarias de nuestros sistemas, capacidades de cumplimiento y base general. Una gran parte de nuestros recortes de costos se derivará de las reducciones en el número de empleados corporativos que se realizaron durante la segunda mitad de este año calendario. En algunos casos, las personas que nos ayudaron a completar iniciativas clave se han ido por su propia voluntad y no están siendo reemplazadas. En otros casos, hemos tomado la decisión de eliminar o simplificar partes de la organización donde podemos aprovechar el trabajo realizado durante los últimos 18 meses para operar con mayor eficiencia. Ahora tenemos una comprensión firme de los recursos necesarios para buscar oportunidades en los juegos; así como categorías de alto potencial de crecimiento como coleccionables y negocios de segunda mano.
De cara al futuro, tenemos dos prioridades generales: lograr la rentabilidad a corto plazo e impulsar un crecimiento pragmático a largo plazo. Ahora que se han realizado las inversiones necesarias y hemos identificado el conjunto de oportunidades antes mencionado, vamos a ser muy juiciosos con respecto a cómo asignamos el capital al negocio principal. Mantener una posición de efectivo considerable maximizará nuestra opcionalidad y nos mantendrá fuertes frente a un contexto económico desafiante. Si un activo estratégico o un negocio complementario está disponible en el rango de precios correcto, queremos poder explorar esas adquisiciones.
Como resultado de estos pasos y nuestra planificación, creemos que GameStop está bien posicionado de cara a 2023. Nos beneficiaremos de nuestra sólida posición de efectivo, falta de deuda, combinación de inventario saludable, estructura de costos cada vez más reducida y enfoque disciplinado en categorías en las que tenemos posicionamiento competitivo. También somos afortunados de que la exposición de las empresas a los activos digitales haya sido muy modesta gracias a los esfuerzos de gestión de riesgos. La empresa ha minimizado de forma proactiva la exposición al riesgo de criptomonedas durante todo el año y actualmente no tiene un saldo material de ningún token.
Aunque seguimos creyendo que existe un potencial a largo plazo para los activos digitales en el mundo de los juegos, no hemos arriesgado ni arriesgaremos un capital accionario significativo en este espacio.
Permítanme pasar ahora a nuestros resultados financieros para el tercer trimestre:
Las ventas netas fueron de $1,186 MIL MILLONES para el trimestre, en comparación con $1,297 MIL MILLONES en el tercer trimestre del año anterior. Aproximadamente $50 MILLONES de la disminución es atribuible a FX .
Las ventas atribuibles a relaciones de marca nuevas y ampliadas se mantuvieron sólidas. Asimismo, las ventas en la categoría de artículos de colección se mantuvieron sólidas de un año a otro.
Los gastos de venta, generales y administrativos fueron de $387,9 MILLONES, o el 32,7 % de las ventas, en comparación con los $421,5 MILLONES, o el 32,5 % de las ventas en el tercer trimestre del año pasado. En particular, los gastos de venta, generales y administrativos, como porcentaje de los ingresos, se redujeron de forma secuencial desde el 34,1 % en el segundo trimestre de este año. También hemos tomado medidas adicionales en las últimas semanas para reducir aún más los gastos de venta, generales y administrativos ahora que se han realizado mejoras significativas en el negocio principal.
Reportamos una pérdida neta de $94.7 MILLONES, o $0.31 CENTAVOS por acción diluida, en comparación con una pérdida neta de $105.4 MILLONES, o $0.35 CENTAVOS en el tercer trimestre del año anterior. Al igual que con los gastos de venta, generales y administrativos, vimos una reducción saludable en nuestra pérdida neta de manera secuencial en comparación con el segundo trimestre de este año.
En cuanto al balance general, terminamos el trimestre con efectivo, equivalentes de efectivo y valores negociables de $1,042 BILLONES. Continuamos manteniendo una sólida posición de efectivo mientras mantenemos sólidos niveles de existencias para la ajetreada temporada navideña.
Con respecto al inventario, hemos fortalecido nuestra posición en los últimos meses al desinvertir un pequeño porcentaje de la mercancía que se adquirió a fines de 2021 y principios de 2022. Las desinversiones ocurrieron en categorías que vieron una demanda débil de los clientes durante varios trimestres. El inventario fue de $1,131 MIL MILLONES al cierre del tercer trimestre, en comparación con $1,141 MIL MILLONES al cierre del tercer trimestre del año anterior.
Al cierre del período del informe, no teníamos préstamos bajo nuestra línea ABL ni deuda, aparte de un préstamo a plazo, sin garantía y de bajo interés asociado con la respuesta del gobierno francés a COVID-19. Los gastos de capital para el trimestre fueron de $13 MILLONES, $0.5 MILLONES más que en el tercer trimestre del año pasado. Anticipamos que el CapEx se mantendrá en niveles similares o reducidos ahora que la compañía ha completado en gran medida su período de fuerte inversión.
En el tercer trimestre, el flujo de caja proporcionado por las operaciones fue de $177,3 MILLONES, en comparación con una salida de $293,7 MILLONES durante el mismo período del año anterior. En términos de perspectiva, no estamos brindando orientación formal en este momento. Vale la pena reiterar, sin embargo, que nuestro objetivo es lograr la rentabilidad en el corto plazo.
Quiero terminar reiterando lo que hemos dicho en el pasado: Estamos tratando de lograr algo sin precedentes en el sector minorista. Buscamos transformar un negocio tradicional tradicional que estaba al borde de la bancarrota en un minorista que satisfaga las necesidades de los clientes a través de nuestras tiendas, propiedades de comercio electrónico y canales de venta emergentes. Este camino conlleva riesgos y lleva tiempo, pero es el camino en el que estamos. Dicho esto, GameStop es un negocio más fuerte hoy que en cualquier otro momento del pasado reciente. Lo dejaré ahí por este trimestre. Gracias.
[Anfitrión sin nombre]
Esto concluye la conferencia de hoy. Gracias por su participación. Ahora puede desconectarse.




En cuanto a la métrica DRS

Según el formulario 10Q presentado por la empresa a 30.10.22 se habían registrado mediante DRS un total de 71,8 millones de acciones. lo que supone un incremento respecto al trimestre anterior de 500k acciones.

Respecto a incrementos de otros trimestre 500k acciones pueden parecer pocas, pero parece ser q Citadel and company habían estado hinchando estos números en los trimestres anteriores y en su tactica de guerra psicológica contra los simios habían vendido 12-13 millones de acciones q habian DRS anteriormente para q el total de este trimestre fuera negativo.

Objetivo q no han conseguido pues ha habido un incremento de 500k acciones, lo que indica que el DRS los jode realmente.


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------



## _Random_ (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## antoniussss (11 Dic 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> r/GMEJungle
> 
> *GameStop 2022 Q3 Ganancias Transcripción*
> Recurso
> ...











otra vez resultados mierdones comparados con el año anterior 2021, que fue ya otro mierdón frente al anterior 2020.

Aquí no se levanta cabeza, hamegos


----------



## Naga2x (12 Dic 2022)

Estamos en GME por meme stock, no por buena empresa, eso está claro. Igual que AMC y todas las demás mierdas. Pero una pena no haber vendido antes.


----------



## antoniussss (30 Dic 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289128
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oño si el otro día cotizó a 17...

17*4= 68 de las antiguas


68 JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJJAJAJAJJA


virgin santa, entre eso, las cuentas de mierda, el humo del cohen y su puta madre ya uno no sabe ni dónde poner el cazo, en las antiguas 40? en las antiguas 20? en las antiguas 10?

El problema es que te metan una ampliación de capital de la de o vas o te diluyes y ahí sí que te follan si te pillan con mucha pasta metida.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (2 Ene 2023)

sigue la cagada en la boca al inversor desde AMC. Gran HEZ con mayúsculas que lo venden a bombo y platillo como si de un Joselito se tratara. Van a volver a vender acciones de APE para recaudar 100 y pocos millones sobre una deuda que es de varios BILLONES. Aparte de eso, tmb van a intentar aprobar en junta que APE se vuelva a fusionar con AMC (de ahí la subida de los últimos días) y un supuesto reverse split de 10 a 1 en AMC. Imagino que fusionar APE con AMC de nuevo y el anuncio del reverse split viene para intentar evitar un delisting warning. 

Espero que el tirón de APE llegue al nivel de precio de AMC (sobre los 4) para liquidar lo que me queda y fuera. A esperar ampliaciones de capital e ideas de chorlito en corto.

BBBY espero cogerla en la zona del dólar, antes de cualquier noticia sobre una posible compra o directamente quiebra.



Inline XBRL Viewer





Inline XBRL Viewer


----------



## antoniussss (2 Ene 2023)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> sigue la cagada en la boca al inversor desde AMC. Gran HEZ con mayúsculas que lo venden a bombo y platillo como si de un Joselito se tratara. Van a volver a vender acciones de APE para recaudar 100 y pocos millones sobre una deuda que es de varios BILLONES. Aparte de eso, tmb van a intentar aprobar en junta que APE se vuelva a fusionar con AMC (de ahí la subida de los últimos días) y un supuesto reverse split de 10 a 1 en AMC. Imagino que fusionar APE con AMC de nuevo y el anuncio del reverse split viene para intentar evitar un delisting warning.
> 
> Espero que el tirón de APE llegue al nivel de precio de AMC (sobre los 4) para liquidar lo que me queda y fuera. A esperar ampliaciones de capital e ideas de chorlito en corto.
> 
> ...



La cagada no es la acción AMC, unos putos cines paco de mierda, la cagada es el que no tiene ni 2 dedos en la cabeza en invertir en unos putos cines hoy en día en medio de una pandemia y la competencia de "Nesflis" y similares, simplemente porque sea una "Acción Meme".

Y les hayan puesto el nombre de "APE" y mil gilipolleces varias que es para reventar cabezas.


----------



## exapunk (2 Ene 2023)

antoniussss dijo:


> oño si el otro día cotizó a 17...
> 
> 17*4= 68 de las antiguas
> 
> ...



Los cientos de millones de free cash flow, cero deuda, records de suscripciones powerup, docenas de contrataciones de empresas punteras, interés en corto de más del 30% (oficial) no cerrado ya si eso tal.

Luego Icahn pasa de corto a largo y todos a poner cara de sorpresa.

Algunos habláis porque tenéis boca joder.


----------



## antoniussss (2 Ene 2023)

exapunk dijo:


> Los cientos de millones de free cash flow, cero deuda, records de suscripciones powerup, docenas de contrataciones de empresas punteras, interés en corto de más del 30% (oficial) no cerrado ya si eso tal.
> 
> Luego Icahn pasa de corto a largo y todos a poner cara de sorpresa.
> 
> Algunos habláis porque tenéis boca joder.



Otra vez con lo de 0 deuda.

Vuelvo a poner un pantallazo del pasivo de más de 1000 millones de euros?

Lo que tu llamas "deuda" es solo una parte de lo que "debe" una empresa para funcionar.


----------



## exapunk (2 Ene 2023)

antoniussss dijo:


> Otra vez con lo de 0 deuda.
> 
> Vuelvo a poner un pantallazo del pasivo de más de 1000 millones de euros?
> 
> Lo que tu llamas "deuda" es solo una parte de lo que "debe" una empresa para funcionar.



Lo que quieras; tienen net cash de más de $800M.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (3 Ene 2023)

antoniussss dijo:


> La cagada no es la acción AMC, unos putos cines paco de mierda, la cagada es el que no tiene ni 2 dedos en la cabeza en invertir en unos putos cines hoy en día en medio de una pandemia y la competencia de "Nesflis" y similares, simplemente porque sea una "Acción Meme".
> 
> Y les hayan puesto el nombre de "APE" y mil gilipolleces varias que es para reventar cabezas.



No te quito la razón en absoluto pero la estrategia de inversión (especulación más bien) que consiste en romper cortos es más vieja que el andar palante. Si eres consciente de los riesgos y sabes dónde entrar, pues bien, palante. Ahora, lo de montarse batallas románticas en torno a esta acción es de juzgado de guardia. Y ya lo de APE con el split, ahora con el reverse split, querer absorber APE en AMC.... Con la deuda que tiene.... Quiebra. Un jodido cachondeo


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2023)

exapunk dijo:


> Lo que quieras; tienen net cash de más de $800M.



net cash, net flow, net pollas

Aquí lo que importa son estas 3 cosas:

1. Que GameStop, después de ser mundialmente archiconocido, con millones de fieles comprando productos, y después de robar 2.000 millones de € a accionistas en 2 ampliaciones de capital, *sigue perdiendo 355 millones de dólares en 9 meses cada año*, y cada año a peor:




2. Que GameStop DEBE 2.000 MILLONES DE DÓLARES (Deuda 0 JAJAJAJAJAJ) a diferentes actores (Proveedores, Hacienda, Empleados, Juicios que posiblemente se van a perder...etc)




3. Que a GameStop le quedan "Solo" 800 millones de efectivo de los más de 2.000 millones que tenía en julio-agosto de 2021





Y digo "Solo" porque al año está quemando en pérdidas 400 millones, más todo lo que tenga que necesitar operativamente de primero pagar cosas y luego recuperarlo mensualmente en ventas.

A este ritmo para 2024, en cierto trimeste, estará en "Quiebra Técnica", y sobrevivirá a base de hacer encaje de bolillos de pagar más tarde a proveedores y pedir préstamos y créditos bancarios para acometer sus gastos regulares, o, o, o, montará alguna argucia y encalomará a los accionistas y les sacará otros 1.000 millones de € gratis.


Que todo puede cambiar, por supuesto, pero llevamos 2 años que trimestre a trimeste no se observa, es más, cada vez van a peor.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2023)

y por eso hoy está a 68, en 2 meses puede estar a 150, pero en 4 meses puede estar en 40, y así sucesivamente, y aquí se Holdeara POR COJONES, no CON COJONES.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (6 Ene 2023)

bbby al guano. Postpone el informe de resultados al 10 y habla abiertamente en la rueda de prensa de quiebra.


----------



## _Random_ (Sábado a la(s) 6:20 PM)

antoniussss dijo:


> Gñé



¿Vas a aportar algo que no sea fudeo con féiks a lo largo de más de 700 páginas? Si no te gusta lo que hay lo tienes tan fácil como vender o ponerte en corto, putísimo gilipollas. Taluec.


----------



## jorlau (Miércoles a la(s) 5:16 PM)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> bbby al guano. Postpone el informe de resultados al 10 y habla abiertamente en la rueda de prensa de quiebra.



Las quiebras de empresas de acciones llamadas de "memes" son muy peculiares.

El viernes cerró a 1,31 $ hoy va a más de 3 $.

La empresa tiene 117,3 millones de acciones emitidas, el volumen del lunes fue de 90, 2 millones, ayer de 113,7 millones y hoy de momento de 118,3 millones.

Edit: a las 22,15 h. 220,6 millones de volumen 

Porque tanto volumen ??? 


HOLD


y si puede DRS


----------

